# Die Sonntagsfahrer



## zerg10 (22. November 2002)

So, ab heute in 'nem eigenen Thread. Wir (zwischen 3-5 Fahrern) treffen uns mal wieder.
Diesmal schon um 11:30Uhr am Degerlocher Bahnhof. Hier eine kleine Tourbeschreibung:
Waldebene Ost, Frauenkopf, Degerlocher Wald (evt. Waldfriedhofrunde), Ruhbank, Frauenkopf, Waldebene Ost (ca. 30 Kilometer, 500-600 Hm, 2 - 2,5 Stunden, spaßige Freeride-Einlagen, kein/kaum Asphalt)

Alles ohne Zwang, d.h. kein Renntempo, kein Sprung weiter wie 2m, keinen Drop über 20cm 

Jeder ist willkommen...


----------



## tde (22. November 2002)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei, meinetwegen auch bei Regen. Hinweis: Semi-Slick-Bereifung ist nicht empfehlenswert, sondern geländegängiges Material. Ist aber alles sogar mit einem Bonanza-Rad befahrbar - wenn man's draufhat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (22. November 2002)

@holle
Soll ich Dir ein paar Stollenreifen mitbringen ?


----------



## tde (24. November 2002)

mierda, mich hat heute Nacht eine Grippe heimgesucht, kann also nicht kommen. Falls ihr bei Regen trotzdem fahrt, müsst ihr wahrscheinlich Pfadfinder spielen - also packt einen Stadtplan ein. Ansonsten: Nächste Woche - falls ich bis dahin alle Viren erfolgreich bekämpft habe - auf ein Neues.


----------



## FXO (25. November 2002)

Hi...

Hört sich ganz cool an...geht das mit nem hardtail??
Wäre evtl. dabei...

Gruß,
         FX


----------



## Trailrider79 (25. November 2002)

> Alles ohne Zwang, d.h. kein Renntempo, kein Sprung weiter wie 2m, keinen Drop über 20cm



da hätte ich mal noch was beizutragen, was man mit nem Votec machen kann;-)

http://www.neue-maenner.de/joerg/freetime/bikepark_wildbad_241102/index.htm 

das war übrigens nen F7 Roughrider;-)

Gruß Jörg


----------



## zerg10 (26. November 2002)

@FXO
Klar doch, zwei von der "Stammbesetzung" sind überzeugte Hardtailer. Also nur zu  

@Trailrider79
Yo, mittlerweile weiss' ich, was ich meinem Radl zumuten kann u. was nicht. Allerdings hat mich diese Versuchsreihe die Schwinge gekostet, aber die neue hält.
Ich bearbeite hier die Jungs auch schon eifrig für 'ne Frühjahrssession in Wildbad ...


----------



## tde (26. November 2002)

ist alles mit dem Hardtail befahrbar. Die "Freeride-Einlagen" sind auch nicht bei Froride oder Northshore etc. einzuordnen. Auf der Tour gibt's ein paar schnelle Abfahrten, die mit Steinen, Wurzeln usw. durchsetzt sind. Bei nassen Bedingungen wird das Tempo aber zwangsläufig gedrosselt, so dass das Fahrwerk nicht allzu stark strapaziert wird.

@an alle: Wie wär's mit Sonntag, 11.30 Uhr?


----------



## zerg10 (26. November 2002)

Bin dabei ... (ausser es schüttet wie aus Kübeln)


----------



## Raggaman (27. November 2002)

Irie Zerg

 Macht iher das regelmäßig??? sonntags biken wenn ja,fänd ich das supa würd gerne mitkommen bin aber schon lange nimmer gefahren (seit Oktober) und somit hätte ich wieder lust drauf.
 Könnte paar leute noch mitbringen.
 Also warte auf antwort bis die tage bye bye 


 Ps.bin auch überzeugter hardtailer.......


----------



## Holle (27. November 2002)

@Raggaman
Yepp, wir machen das regelmäßig, versuchen wir zumindest. Bisher halt nur am Wochenende, aber wenn's abends wieder länger hell ist, sprich Frühjahr/Sommer werden wir sicherlich auch mal unter der Woche ne Feierabendrunde drehen. Des coole an der Sache ist, dass du so neue Strecken und Trails kennenlernst.  Mein Revier ist so rund ums Bärenschlössle, Büsnau, Glemseck, Leonberg, Magstadt u.a.  Der Zerg  kennt das Siebenmühlental recht gut und Thodent ist rund um den Frauenkopf unterwegs. Wenn du und deine Kumpels mal am Start seid, könnt ihr uns irgendwann eure Strecken vorstellen. So wird's net langweilig. 
So long... vielleicht bis Sonntag.

Gruss

Holle

P.S.: Bin einer der Hardtail-Fahrer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (27. November 2002)

yo, wenn ihr am wochenende fahrt wär ich warscheinlich auch dabei. ne strecke mit nen paar freeride einlagen könnt ich gur gebrauchen. hab hier noch nix brauchbares gefunden und trauer den gebastelten trails in meiner alten heimat an der burg frankenstein nach  

ich weis allerdings noch net ob ich sa oder so besser kann. biketechnisch wäre der so besser, da ich sa dann noch etwas schrauben und pflegen könnt.  der hobel steht grad total zugesifft im keller und bewegliche teile machen ihrem namen keine ehre mehr.

vielleicht klappts ja.


----------



## zerg10 (28. November 2002)

So, da es jetzt genug Freiwillige gibt  , würde ich mal einen Termin vorschlagen:
Sonntag, 1.Dezember (Oje, 1.Advent  ) um 13:30Uhr in Degerloch am S-Bahnhof. 
Tourbeschreibung s. ganz oben ...


----------



## tde (28. November 2002)

13:30 Uhr? Oder 11:30 Uhr? Mir fast egal, aber der frühere Termin passt besser (weil: spätes Frühstück > kein Mittagessen > lieber pünktlich Kaffee/Kuchen). Bin trotzdem flexibel. Wir sollten auf jeden Fall bis Samstag einen definitiven Zeitpunkt festlegen.

@Backwoods: gebastelte Strecken sind die Trails nicht gerade, also erwarte kein Bike-Park-Feeling. Im Motorrad-Jargon würde man sagen: Enduro-Trails. Trifft's wahrscheinlich besser als "Freeride" (da denkt jeder an Videos wie "Kranked" etc.)


----------



## zerg10 (29. November 2002)

@Thodent
Vormittag geht (diesen Sonntach ) bei mir leider nich'. Deshalb lieber 13:30. 
@Holle
Ist bei Euch nich' am Sonntag Weihnachtsmarkt oder so ? Ich glaube, ein Glühwein nach der Tour wäre genau das richtige  
@alle anderen
Traut Euch ruhig, denn normalerweise bin ich es, den's hinhaut oder der schiebt 

CU,
Zerg

P.S.:
@superfriend
Wir sollten uns mal irgendwo irgendwann treffen, weil ich glaube, dass wir fast in den selben Revieren 'rumfahren u. da könnten wir ja mal ein paar Streckeninfos tauschen ...


----------



## Holle (29. November 2002)

Yepp. In Degerloch ist Weihnachstmarkt am Sonntag. Dem Glühwein steht nix im Wege  

Ne andere Frage:  Hat jemand von euch zufällig "gscheide" Reifen "übrig". Bräuchte leihweise welche für Sonntag, da meine neue Reifen vermutlich erst am Montag eintreffen. 

Gruss

Holger


----------



## tde (29. November 2002)

also gut, Sonntag, 13:30, Bahnhof Degerloch. Vielleicht könnt ihr ja mal posten, wer selbst bei Regen fährt. Ich werde, falls nicht wieder Erkältung etc. dazwischenkommt, auf jeden Fall fahren. Falls sich bei Regen jedoch kein Companero zum gemeinsam fahren finden sollte, würde ich wohl eine andere Strecke fahren. Deshalb Vorschlag: Bei kritischen Bedingungen bis spätestens Sonntagmorgen hier im Thread eine Absage erteilen, dann hat jeder einen Überblick, ob der Treff überhaupt stattfindet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (29. November 2002)

Hi Holle,

hätte da noch die gute alte Panaracer Smoke/Dart-Kombi in 2.1''. Sind allerdings keine Faltreifen, aber das sollte ja nix machen, oder ?
Kann ich Dir mitbringen  ...


----------



## zerg10 (29. November 2002)

Mist, wieder schneller gepostet als gelesen. 
Also, wenn's Wetter einigermassen ist, fahre ich auf jeden Fall. Sollte halt nicht zu sehr schütten, d.h. leichter Nieselregen ist kein Hindernis


----------



## Holle (29. November 2002)

@Zerg Das mit den Reifen wär ne feine Sache  
Da ich ja direkt neben dem Degerlocher Bahnhof wohn könnten wir die vorher bei mir noch kurz auf mein Bike ziehen.

Also, laut Wetter.com liegt die Niegerschlagswahrscheinlichkeit bei 30%. Wechselnd wolkiges Wetter bei ca. 8 Grad. Denk, dass es trocken bleibt und bin auf jeden Fall am Start.

Cu @ all.

Holle


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (29. November 2002)

Hallo miteinander, 

nach einer extrem fiesen Magengeschichte letzte Woche bin ich glaub ich soweit wieder fit, um so ne kleine 30 km "enduro" Tour mitzufahren. Würd mich auch freuen mal wieder ein paar neue Trails unter die Stollen zu bekommen. 

@superfriend und backwoods: wie schaut' bei Euch aus? ich hab noch Platz im Auto und könnt Euch mitnehem.
Einfach mal kurz durchposten wie's bei Euch aussieht.

Grüßle 
ra.


----------



## Raggaman (29. November 2002)

@Holle danke für deine antwort,hmm vielleicht haben wir uns schon mal gesehen denn meine Persönliche rude is Bärenschlössle, Büsnau, Glemseck undrichtung Ludwigsburg,Mögligen weil ich in stammheim wohne liegt das leztere sehr nahe.Da hast du recht da lernt man neue wege kennen villeicht sogar auch auf meine bekannten runden wer weiß...,nun am jetzigen So wirds nix aber ich denke am 
 nächsten aber da skönnen wir dann ja besprechen.
Gute idee mit Sommer und feierabend runde da hätt ich jetzt bock drauf zu schwitzen und net auf dem bike vor starre gerade aus zu fahren .

Also bis dann dann


----------



## Backwoods (30. November 2002)

Hallo,

bin gerade erst heimgekommen. sonntag ist ne gute sache, muss  morgen unbedingt mal ausschlafen und einkaufen. 2 tage workshop aufm lämmerbuckel mit einmal um die welt trinken und heut mal kurz nach england zehrt an der substanz. für den fall des es regnet hab ich allerdings auch sonntags wichtigeres zu tun.

@ra.bretzeln mitnehmen wär cool dann muß ich mir morgen keinen dachträger mehr besorgen. meine kiste ist so zugesifft vom siebenmülental dass ich die so nicht ins auto legen kann. hast du einen träger, anhänger oder bus? oder willst du die bikes auch reinlegen? sollte ich vorher wissen. muss morgen die beweglichen teile wieder in funktion setzen und könnt dann auch mal drüberputzen.

@holle. hab noch 2 fast ungefahren schwalbe black shark 2.1 oder so im keller liegen, aber dass sind eigentlich keine gescheide reifen

wenn sich superfriend nicht meldet kann ich ihn mal anrufen morgen nachmittag


----------



## Superfriend (30. November 2002)

Verehrte Herrschaften, ich wünsche einen guten Abend!

Sonntag 1330 ist ganz hervorragend.
Dass uns der Ra.Bretzeln im Auto mitnimmt ist sogar noch hervorragender, oder was denkst du, Backwoods?

Soviel von mir,
Chris


----------



## nobreak (30. November 2002)

Hola Amigos des Waldes !
coole Sache, ich denke am So werde ich mit meinen Buddies auch den Frauenkopf aufräumen. 13:30 steht? Aber wo ist der Degerlocher Bahnhof? Also, so long,
nb


----------



## sharky (30. November 2002)

ay caramba muchachos

hóla senóres! wann und wo soll denn das event steigen? nachdem die heilbronner wieder mal aussteigen muß ich eben bei euch fragen, wenn ich schon kein licht  hab und die tour bei tageslicht ist  find ich das prima! kann ich da auch mit nem CC leichtbau fully fahren  ode ist die strecke zu heavy?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (30. November 2002)

@ backwoods and superfriend: freut mich, dass Ihr mit am Start seid. 
@ Superfriend:  ich hole Dich um 12.45 h bei Dir ab, ist das O.K? 
@Backwoods: laß uns vielleicht mal telefonieren um einen Treffpunkt auszumachen. Wegen dem Radtransport, ich hab ne fahrende Schrankwand, sprich ein Sharan, wenn ich zwei Sitze rausnehme, hab ich Platz für 3 Personen + Räder. Ich nehm ein paar alte Decken mit damit ich das Auto nachher nicht mit dem Dampfstrahler von innen reinigen muß :- )

Gebt mir bitte noch Eurer O.K.

Grüßle 
ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superfriend (30. November 2002)

@ra.bretzeln:

Jo, super, machen wir so!

@Backwoods und Ra.Bretzeln:

Klärt ihr beide dann noch untereinander einen Treffpunkt mit Backwoods ab?

@sharky:

Memm nicht, komm einfach! Ach und: Ich habe auch einen CC-Leichtbau-Rahmen unter dem Hintern und fahre da einfach mal mit.


----------



## Superfriend (30. November 2002)

Und noch ein verzweifelter Aufruf hinterher:

HAT IRGENDJEMAND DER TIELNEHMER EINE DIGICAM?!

Wenn ja, unbedingt mrogen mitbringen, dann können wir hier die Tourberichte auch mal mit ein paar Bildern garnieren! Beweisfotos sozusagen!


----------



## Superfriend (30. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Superfriend _
> [B
> 
> @Backwoods und Ra.Bretzeln:
> ...




Sorry, nicht genau gelesen! Das habt ihr ja quasi schon gemacht.


----------



## kmaLEX (30. November 2002)

hi unknown rider, sounds great!
ihr seid 'n echt netter trupp. nehmt ihr mädelz mit?

ich hab vor 2 jahren eine gruppe aufgebaut, aber wir biken nicht jedes WE. dieses jahr ehrlich gesagt kaum noch. irgendwie hat jeder was anderes zu tun.

wir können euch unsere local locations zeigen, und ihr uns eure? ich hätt jedenfalls mal lust mit euch zu biken.

wir biken in stuggitown, im remstal, im schönbuch, im schwarzwald, uff'dr schwäbsche alb, in bikeparks, auf den regionalen bmx-bahnen rund um stgt, am lago, in den vogesen, etc. - überall + alles.

30-70km und 1500Hm schaff ich als tagestour. tempo der jungs kann ich eher nur bergab mithalten, bergauf gehts aber auch immer irgendwie.

was anderes: hat jemand von euch transalp challenge erfahrung? wir (2 mädelz) überlegen in 2003 mitzufahrn. aber soll ja knüppelhart sein!?

freut mich von euch zu lesen!
alex.


----------



## tde (30. November 2002)

bin gestern mit dem Auto am Degerlocher Bahnhof vorbeigefahren und habe festgestellt, dass dort wenige Parkmöglichkeiten sind. Also alle Ortsunkundigen sollten die Suche mit einplanen. Wir treffen uns um 13:30 Uhr direkt bei der Haltestelle (Vorschlag: da ist ein Schlecker-Markt, direkt davor treffen?). Ach ja, Haltestelle nicht verwechseln mit Degerloch-Zahnradbahnhof.

Bin ja mal gespannt, wer/wieviel morgen wirklich kommen. Sieht aber anscheinend so aus, als ob der Treff so oder so stattfindet. Schön. Thanx www

@kmaLEX: unter Geschlechtertrennung habe ich schon in der Schulzeit gelitten, also natürlich kein Problem, wenn ihr mitkommt. Außerdem: Wenn ihr die Transalp-Challenge plant, sind wir Jungs dagegen echte Freizeit-Tourer...


----------



## FXO (30. November 2002)

Allright...

Bin auch dabei, vorausgesetzt es ist halbwegs trocken...

bis dann,   FX


----------



## Holle (1. Dezember 2002)

Hey Leute,

alle, die mir irgendwelche Reifen leihen wollten, vergesst das mal schnell wieder.
Gestern ist meine Reifenbestellung doch noch eingetroffen.

Gruss und bis später.

Holle


----------



## tde (1. Dezember 2002)

nach der Tour: 

in Ermangelung eines Tachos habe ich natürlich keinen Überblick, was wir heute überhaupt geleistet haben. Immerhin diese Info: Es waren genau 737 Höhenmeter. Bitte reiche doch mal einer die Kilometer und reine Fahrzeit nach. Und unabhängig von allen statisitischen Daten: Es war kalt, es war sonnig, es war fahrspaßig (trotz/wegen Schlammschlacht), es war nett!

War vorhin in der Wanne und habe so heiß gebadet, dass das Wasser mit ein bisschen Suppengrün einen wunderbaren Eintopf hergegeben hätte. Danach mit Esemptan (ist so ein Einreibezeugs, dass ich mal im Krankenhaus mitgehen lassen hab und das die Muskeln dank einer geheimen Formulatur wundersam durchblutet > fühlt sich an, wie ein Eukalyptusbonbon für die Haut) eingerieben, und wieder mal die Erkenntnis, dass sich der ganze Berg-hoch-Berg-runter-klitschnass-fall-hin-wieder-Berg-hoch-Berg-runter-Scheiß bei jeder Jahreszeit lohnt. Also hoffentlich treffen wir uns nächstes Wochenende wieder.


----------



## Raggaman (3. Dezember 2002)

Irie

 hey hier hattet ja geiles wetter am So,ging bestimmt die post
 ab,nal so zwischen gefragt,wohnen leute von eure gruppe
 in denn stadteilen Weilimdorf,Feuerbach?.
 Also wühnsch es noch was bye bye .



 Steven.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (5. Dezember 2002)

Hallo,
leider kann ich am kommenden Sonntag aus gesellschaftlichen Zwängen nicht mitkommen.   
Werde deshalb am Samstag meine "Hausrunde" drehen. Diesmal ohne Uhlberg, dafür mit dem FR-Trail an dem Ami-Horchposten.
Wie sieht's bei Euch aus, einer Zeit u. Lust mitzukommen ???
Start zwischen 13:00-13:30Uhr in Echterdingen...

CU,
Zerg

P.S.: Der Samstag hat natürlich den Vorteil, dass die Rentner u. Spaziergänger ihre Autos waschen o. grosse Kehrwoche haben


----------



## nobreak (5. Dezember 2002)

letzen So war einfach echtgeil, aber dann gene 1/2 6 bei 3° ist schon recht frisch....Wir waren 2late für Degerloch....
Was geht am kommenden Sa?


----------



## zerg10 (6. Dezember 2002)

@Den Rest der Truppe
Wie ein paar Postings weiter oben geschrieben, fahre ich diesmal am Samstag, nich' am Sonntag. 
Los geht's so ab 13:30 (+10min), Echterdinger "Bahnhof" bei halbwegs gutem Wetter.

Ansonsten bis demnächst...


----------



## tde (6. Dezember 2002)

Samstag ist bei mir geblockt. Wer fährt denn am Sonntag? Könnten nochmal die Runde vom letzten Mal fahren, oder vielleicht rund um den Birkenkopf Richtung Leonberg. Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine neue Route? Wie wär's mit Schurwald, suche immer noch spaßoriente Freireiter ohne Downhill-Status, die sich als Guide betätigen wollen.


----------



## Holle (6. Dezember 2002)

Hi Leute,

ich würd ja gern fahren, meinetwegen am Samstag und am Sonntag, aber ein Blick auf Wetter.com verrät mir, dass es termperaturmäßig recht frisch wird. 
Ich bin ja ansonsten kein Weichei aber für Temperaturen unter 5 Grad brauch ich wärmere Klamotten und letzteres kostet Geld, was ich grad net hab (nach Weihnachten wieder).
Ich denk mal, vor Weihnachten wird's nix mehr mit Biken gehen am Wochenende (u.a. auch zeittechnisch). Wünsch euch allen eine schöne Zeit und ich denk mal, man sieht sich dann irgendwann Mitte/Ende Januar wieder. Bis dann!

Greetz @all.

Holle


----------



## mttam (6. Dezember 2002)

hi allerseits!

ich würde sonntagvormittag fahren.
stuttgart und umgebung oder schönbuch.

gebt mal bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (7. Dezember 2002)

Hi,

vormittgas ist mir zu früh! wer hat nachmittags zeit? hätte bock die bikerschlucht bei esslingen obertal (hinter serach) runterzudüsen. 

man könnte unten parken und das ganze mit ner tour zum kernen turm kombinieren, dann 1 -2x (oder auch mehr  ) die schlucht runter und anschließend weiter den talweg richtung sieben linden biken. da mus es irgendwo noch ne gebastelte fr strecke geben. zum schluß kann man irgendwie über kernenturm und katzenbuckel wieder richtung esslingen zurück oder halt nochmal die schlucht runter. es sollten halt wenigstens 30 km zusammenkommen, sonst roste ich noch vollig ein

erwartet bitte nicht da ich mich da auskenne. das einzige was ich defintiv finde ist die bikerschlucht und hoffentlich den talweg richtung 7 linden. ansonsten hab ich auch nur den stadt atlas von stuttgart

wer kann sich da als pfadfinder anbieten?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (7. Dezember 2002)

Hallo zusammen, 

so wie's bei mir zur Zeit aussieht kann ich nur am Sonntaq Vormittag. Die Tour von Backwood's hört sich aber ziemlich verlockend an. Würde wirklich gern mitfahren, na ja vielleicht klappt's en andermal.

@mttam:    wann möchtest Du denn fahren und welche Strecke. Schönbuch wäre für mich auf alle Fälle in Ordnung. Bist Du ehr Racer oder Freerider?

Meldsch Dich einfach mal.

ra.


----------



## mttam (7. Dezember 2002)

eher eine tour, mit technischen trails...
als racer würde ich mich zur zeit nicht bezeichnen

nix richtig heftiges aber auch nicht reine forstwegbolzerei.
als rund um stuttgart sollte ich schon eine 2-3 stundentour mit einigen highlights zusammen bekommen.
im schönbuch würe ich mich eher einem ortskundigen anvertrauen wollen.

gib halt bescheid.
wo wäre denn dein startort?


----------



## tde (7. Dezember 2002)

Hi Backwoods, Ra. Bretzeln und mttam,

ich komme gerade aus der Bikerschlucht (Erstbegehung ohne Bike, dafür mit Kind in der Trage - war fast schwerer als mit Rad) und bin jetzt heiß, die Strecke zu fahren. Deshalb Backwoods: Wenn Du morgen sicher fährst, lass uns kurz schließen, ich bin sicher dabei. Falls Du doch nicht fährst, schließe ich mich auch gerne Ra. Bretzeln und mttam vormittags an, falls die beiden fahren. Schönbuch kenne ich auch überhaupt nicht, dafür die guten Standard-Trails von Stuttgart Richtung Solitude und Glemseck. Bis nachher hier ijm Forum zwecks genauer Absprache?


----------



## Kaiman (7. Dezember 2002)

Moin zusammen. zunächst mal zu mir. bin auch aus stuttgart und kann auch fahrrad fahren. hab vom raggaman erfahren was ihr so macht. hört sich nicht schlecht an.
ich wäre am sonntag schon dabei, wetter.com gibt ja auch grünes licht. zeitlich muß ich sagen bin ich eher so der nachmittagsmensch, sprich so ab 13.00 kann man was mit mir anfangen...   und bock hab ich auf jeden fall.


----------



## tde (7. Dezember 2002)

@Kaiman: bist Du mobil, sprich, hast Du ein Auto? Dann könnten wir uns so um 13.00 Uhr auf dem Wanderparkplatz vor der Mülldeponmie ES-Katzenbühl treffen. Falls Du keine Transportmöglichkeit hast, kann ich Dich auch mitnehmen, wohne allerdings in S-Ost.


----------



## tde (7. Dezember 2002)

@Kaiman: bist Du mobil, sprich, hast Du ein Auto? Dann könnten wir uns so um 13.00 Uhr auf dem Wanderparkplatz vor der Mülldeponmie ES-Katzenbühl treffen (wenn wir im Schurwald fahren). Falls Du keine Transportmöglichkeit hast, kann ich Dich auch mitnehmen, wohne allerdings in S-Ost.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (7. Dezember 2002)

@ mttam: Der große Schönbuch-kenner bin ich auch (noch) nicht. Ich kenn ein paar nette Trails von Rohrau nach Herrenberg usw. 
Wir können es ja so machen, diesmal treffen wir uns in "Deinem Revier" und das nächste mal dann im Schönbuch. 
Ich selbst komme aus BB. Hast Du einen einfach zufindenden Treffpunkt? Wo sollen wir denn starten, in Vaihingen oder Universität? Ist 10.00 h O.K.  (von mir aus gerne auch früher).

Hi Thodent, sorry aber es sieht schlecht aus für Nachmittags. Wenn das Nachmittags bei Dir nichts wird komm doch einfach bei uns mit. 

@alle: schließt Euch doch einfach uns an : - ) zu mehreren macht auch noch mehr Spaß.

Grüßle
ra.


----------



## Backwoods (7. Dezember 2002)

Hi,

morgen nachmittag geht. wir haben momentan noch besuch. ich muss noch abklären wann der wieder abfährt. 1300 könnte deswegen etwas früh sein.  ich poste später nochmal.

der treffpunkt am wanderparkplatz, ober gegenüber vom haupteingang der deponie ist auch net schlecht. dann fahren wird halt gleich bergab . unten in obertal fällt mir nähmlich auch nix ein.

ich poste dann später nochmal. aber wie gesagt so richtig kenne ich dei gegend auch net.


----------



## tde (7. Dezember 2002)

@Backwoods: ein bisschen später geht wahrscheinlich auch, nur ab 15.30 wird's schon düster im Unterholz, deshalb sollten wir nicht zu spät starten. Ich warte mal auf Deine Antwort, ansonsten lass uns per pmail Mobilnummern austauschen.

Ende Schlucht geht's wahrscheinlich stumpf hoch und im Rest des Gebiets kenne ich mich nicht aus, habe aber immerhin eine Karte. Meinetwegen drei Mal hoch und wieder runter, dann sind's wahrscheinlich runde 20 kms.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaiman (7. Dezember 2002)

Auto hab ich, aber keinen plan wo die angesprochenen orte sind. kenn mich da unten nicht soooo gut aus. wenn also morgen, dann bauch ich jemanden der mir sagen kann wo ich lang fahren muß.


----------



## mttam (7. Dezember 2002)

kleine planänderung:
ich treffe mich  gegen 13:00 - 13:30 uhr in bb mit superfriend.
wenn du bock hast komm mit.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (7. Dezember 2002)

@mttam:   sorry, it' s too late. 

Vielleicht ein anderes mal .
ra.


----------



## tde (8. Dezember 2002)

@kaiman: habe Dir per pmail alle Infos geschickt.


----------



## tde (9. Dezember 2002)

@Rest der Sonntagsfahrer: Backwoods, Kaiman und ich haben uns nach dem Ritt gestern [ein bissle im Schurwald geschluchtelt ;-)] grob fürs kommende Wochenende verabredet. Vorschlag war, die Trails zwischen Killesberg und Leonberg in Angriff zu nehmen. Fände aber auch erneut Schurwald voll in Ordnung. Wir können ja diesmal den Treffpunkt/-zeit früh genug vereinbaren - dann ist die WoEnd-Planung ein wenig leichter.


----------



## Loulou (11. Dezember 2002)

Hi,
fahrt Ihr vor Weihnachten nochmal ???
Grüssle
Claudia


----------



## derschotte (11. Dezember 2002)

Hört sich ja gut an... Was fahr ihr denn da so für Trails???
Ich mein, mit nem 20kg schweren 9Gang Bike lässt sichs ohne Lift net überall hoch kommen


----------



## ekim (11. Dezember 2002)

Morgen!!
Möchte am We biken gehen. Raum WN/S. Kann Touren am Kappelberg (Schlucht) und am Korber Kopf anbieten, falls da jdm Interesse hat, sind harmlose CC/KinderFR Touren ohne Nennenswerte Schwierigkeiten. Ansonsten wäre ich auch für Alternativen dankbar. Länge nahezu beliebig ausbaubar.

Wär gut wenn sich auch der SOX(Sonntagsfahrer2) melden würde.

Gruss

Mike


----------



## SOX (11. Dezember 2002)

Da bin ich!
Ich wäre am Sonntag auch dabei, kommt allerdings auf die Kälte an, da ich mich noch ein wenig mit Husten quäle.

Mike, Du schreibst, daß Du Touren ohne nennenswerte Schwierigkeiten anbieten kannst. Aber genau darauf kommt es doch an, oder nicht?
Eine Tour ohne einen Höhepunkt ist vielleicht nicht so interessant.
Kennst Du auch anspruchsvolle Strecken hier in der Gegend? 

Normalerweise bike ich ab Pfullingen auf der Alb, ich war aber auch schon in der Biker-Schlucht im Remstal.

Wer hat denn sonst noch Lust für Sonntag?

Gruß Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (11. Dezember 2002)

@loulou
Fährst Du 'nen Bergwerk Moonraker ? Wenn ja, sollten wir mal unsere Erfahrungen bzgl. Carbon austauschen. Aber erst wieder im Frühjahr, wenn's wärmer wird ...

@Schotte
Lenzerheide würde ich schon mitfahren , weisste da vielleicht schon den genauen Termin ? 
 

@Die anderen Sonntagsfahrer
Zu der Samstagstour (diesmal nur zu zweit u. auch nur knapp 1,5h Fahrzeit) fallen mir nur 3 Worte ein:
Saukalt, eiskalt, bitterkalt


----------



## Loulou (11. Dezember 2002)

Ja,hab ein Bergwerk Moonraker, voll gut (mit Votec), klappert halt wie die Hölle,aber man muss nur schnell genug fahren, dann sind die Windgeräusche lauter-hehe...
Wann und wo fahrt ihr samstag, he kalt gilt nicht, tu die Ohrenschützer drauf und los gehts!


----------



## Holle (11. Dezember 2002)

Hey Leute,

nach n'er kleinen Bike-Pause letztes Wochenende packt mich jetzt wieder die Lust. Also bin bei n'er Tour dabei, egal wohin, egal wie lang und egal ob Samstag oder Sonntag, weil kalt wird's an beiden Tagen 
 
Naja, gegen die Kälte kann man ja was tun...
N paar fette Uphills und dann wird's schön warm. Warte ich auf nähere Infos wo's denn letztendlich hingehen soll. 

Cu

Holle


----------



## bikebooster (12. Dezember 2002)

Morgen!!

Gegen eine nette Runde am WE hätte ich nix einzuwenden.

Könnte auch die eine oder andere Tour um Stgt anbieten.

Uphills hat's ja genug zum warm werden.

Wie siehts eigentlich bei Superfriend am WE aus???

So long

BIKEBOOSTER


----------



## zerg10 (12. Dezember 2002)

@loulou
Für Deine Materialwahl gibt es von mir einen klaren .  Aber dieses Jahr fahre ich nimmer, aber die anderen 

@Sonntagsfahrer 
sind da härteres Kaliber   . Jungs, bin jetzt Besitzer einer DigiCam, also gibt es ab Frühjahr bebilderte Tourberichte.

Gähn, ziehe mich wieder zurück in meine *warme* Höhle,
Zerg


----------



## tde (12. Dezember 2002)

@zerg10: war bei Dir schon Weihnachtsbescherung, oder warum jetzt schon Digicam? Dir auf jeden Fall ein schönes Fest und einen kontrollierten Rutsch über beide Räder ins Neue Jahr.

@Sonntagsfahrer: Da kommen anscheinend genügend Leute für den Sonntag zusammen. Wie wär's mit mittags, Start so um 13.00 Uhr? Ich fahre ziemlich sicher und würde am liebsten wieder rund um den Kerner Turm bei Esslingen (mit Schlucht und Schlucht und Schlucht) fahren - habe immer noch das Kona, deshalb ist Kilometerfressen nicht so die gute Idee [@Schotte: das Kona wiegt wahrscheinlich auch knapp unter 20 Kg; @Holle: geht alles auch mit Deinem Rad, nur diesmal bitte frühzeitig mit Stollen bereifen;-)]. Wäre aber gut, wenn sich jemand dort ein bisschen auskennt und noch andere Strecken als Schlucht und wieder hoch kennt. @Backwoods und Kaiman: seid ihr wieder dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (12. Dezember 2002)

Hi,

mir wäre diesmal eigentlich der samstag lieber! meine freundin ist unterwegs und ich hab sturmfreie bude. 

wenn's gar nicht anders geht fahr ich aber auch sonntags mit. ein paar runden rund um die schlucht wären ok. ich werde probieren was über die andere strecke hinter den 7 linden rauszufinden.

@ thodent: was wäre mit den trails richtung botnang und leonberg. krähenwald oder was es da alles so gibt?


----------



## derschotte (13. Dezember 2002)

Na dann, dann bin ich dabei!


----------



## tde (13. Dezember 2002)

@backwoods: Ich kann ziemlich sicher nur am Sonntag, weil am Sa der Job ruft (wenn die Sonne scheint). Die West-Runde macht super Spaß, will man die ganze Runde fahren, sind es aber knapp 50 Kilometer. Und das ist mir mit dem halben Motorrad (aber eben ohne Motor!), mit dem ich gerade rumcruise, fast schon zu viel. Vom Charakter ist die Runde unserer Tour Degerloch-Frauenkopf ähnlich: ein paar fluffige Einlagen, 700 - 1000 Hm. Wenn wir Sonntags fahren, meinetwegen auch nicht Schlucht und dafür eine verkürzte West-Runde.


----------



## Holle (13. Dezember 2002)

@Thodent: Komme am Sonntag ziemlich sicher mit zum Biken. Allerdings kann's sein, dass es am Sonntag schifft und des fänd ich net so toll. Dann überleg ich's mir nochmal.

@Rest der Sonntagsfahrer:
Wer von euch fährt Samstag? Samstag ist nochmal schönes Wetter und nicht soooo kalt. Hätt mal wieder Bock durch den Schönbuch zu heizen. Da sind aber meine Ortskenntnisse bzgl. Trails n bisschen dünn. Da müsst mir schon einer von den Locals aushelfen.
Ansonsten wer Bock hat, ich kann auch ne nette Runde anbieten.

Greetz

Holle


----------



## SOX (13. Dezember 2002)

Hallo,
generell hätte ich Lust am Sonntag zu biken. Aber wie halt schon gesagt, bei Regen sieht es düster aus.

Ich könnt eventuell eine Tour auf der Alb bei Reutlingen organisieren. Dort sind echt super Strecken.

Oder wo geht sonst was am Sonntag?

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Backwoods (14. Dezember 2002)

Sodele, hab meinen hobel gerade mal fit gemacht. jetzt bewegt sich wieder alles ohne zu knirschen . hinten gleich noch die beläge gewechselt und vorne ne weichere feder in die gabel geschraubt. das fahrwerk sollte jetzt besser zu den trails hier passen.

ich bin also zu allen schandtaten bereit. 

wenn morgen sonsts nix geht werd ich einfach von hier starten und an der panzerkaserne vorbei über den übungsplatz richtung musberg biken. dort muss es irgendwo ein paar jumptrails geben. hoffentlich find ich die beschreibung vom lexle noch!

falls ich es zeitlich geregelt krieg bin ich dann sonntags in der schlucht und an den sieben linden unterwegs. ich hoffe es kommt ncoh jemand (Thodent??, Kaiman?)


----------



## bikebooster (14. Dezember 2002)

Hi Backwoods,

wann fährst Du denn am Sonntag?

Wir könnten uns in Mußberg am Parkplatz vom Schützenhaus 

treffen und uns dann gemeinsam auf den Weg zur Schlucht 

machen.

Bei regen hätte ich allerdings auch kein gesteigertes Verlangen

zu biken, da meine Kiste jetzt endlich wieder sauber ist, muß nur

noch mein Hinterrad zentrieren.

Grüßle Bikebooster


----------



## Loulou (14. Dezember 2002)

Huhu,
wann fährt denn irgendwer wo???? Habt Ihr da schon bestimmte Zeiten und Treffpunkte???


----------



## Backwoods (14. Dezember 2002)

Hi,

ich muss jetzt erst nochmal kurz in die stadt, auf die post und dann noch was essen. kette ölen darf ich auch net vergessen.

dann gehts aber los. denke ich werde so um 1400 hier in Sifi starten. 

@bikebooster: meinst du den parkplatz oben im wald am anfang vom musberger sträßle? da komm ich heute auf alle fälle vorbei. schützenhaus kenn ich leider net.

für alle dies ncoh nicht gemerkt haben: die schlucht is hinter esslingen!! das wird heut bei mir nix mehr, aber morgen vielleicht.

ich schau hier auf alle fälle noch rein bevor ich starte. wer mitwill oder zu einen treffpunkt unterwegs kommt kann ja mal die handy nr per pm schicken.


----------



## bikebooster (14. Dezember 2002)

Hi Backwoods,

ich dachte eigentlich mehr an Sonntag um uns dort am Parkplatz 

zu treffen und dann weiter Richtung Schlucht.

Ich weiß leider nicht genau wo die sein soll, aber das kannst Du

 mir ja morgen noch verklickern, das muß ja nicht im Forum sein.

Dann bis Morgen und noch viel Spaß beim biken



 Bikebooster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tde (14. Dezember 2002)

@alle: Treffpunkt morgen am Wanderparkplatz vor der Mülldeponie Esslingen-Katzenbühl. Ginge 10.00 Uhr oder besser später? Könnte mir eine ca. 2-3 stündige Runde um den Kerner Turm inklusive Schlucht vorstellen, egal bei was für einem Wetter, wäre cool, wenn ein paar mitkommen. Mein Nachbar ist wahrscheinlich dabei, Holle hoffentlich auch und sonst sind alle willkommen.

@backwoods: bist Du heute schon gefahren, oder morgen mit dabei? meld Dich mal, vielleicht hast Du ja noch Streckeninfos rausgefunden.


----------



## SOX (14. Dezember 2002)

Hallo zusammen,
morgen 10:00 Uhr am Wandererparkplatz klingt nicht schlecht. Hoffentlich kann ich auch kommen. Wenn Ihr auch nicht kommt, dann bitte noch kurz eine Nachricht hier schreiben. Ich fahre nämlich schon gegen 9:00 Uhr mit dem Auto los. 
Wenn ich nicht bis 10:10 Uhr da bin, ohne mich losfahren bzw. anrufen.

0160 8077791

Lieber noch wäre mir der Treffpunkt in Sindelfingen, allerdings ist mir das viel zu spät. 10:00 Ist da schon viel besser.

Was macht die Degerlocher Fraktion? Wo und wann trefft Ihr Euch? Das ist von mir (Echterdingen) nicht ganz so weit.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Backwoods (14. Dezember 2002)

Hallo allerseits,

bin gerade wieder daheim. 1/2 stunde schieben von bb nach sifi  wegen plattfuss beim abschließenden streeten in bb.

@bikebooster: weiss zwar mittlerweile wo das schützenhaus ist, da ich vorhin dort war, aber wenn ich morgen zur schlucht fahre, dann mit dem auto. weil sonst ist es nähmlich dunkel bist de da bist und der rückweg...

@ thodent. 10:00 ist ja mitten in der nacht  . ist mir definitv zu früh. bin heute abend noch auf ner party und gehe erst morgen früh ins bett. falls ihr euch das mit der uhrzeit noch überlegen solltet lasst es mich wissen. ich würde sowieso nur kommen wenn das wetter einigermaßen taugt. hab hier daheim sonst noch einiges zu tun.

itekei hatte auch keine genaueren infos über die strecke. war sich aber sicher, dass nicht die schlucht gemeint ist. ich schick dir den tip per pm. die strecke muß gut versteckt sein.

falls ihr nachmittags immer noch am schluchten seit, könnt ihr ja mal anrufen.

@derschotte: was ist mit dir? hast du nachmittgs bock?

muss jetzt erstmal unter die dusche, dann reifen flicken und die feder weider tauschen. fährt zwar geil, schlägt aber schon bei dem drop von der panzerplatte durch und der ist max. 1m hoch


----------



## bikebooster (14. Dezember 2002)

Hi Jungs und Mädels,

irgendwie geht da gar nix, keiner weiß wann und wo, und

wenns wirklich dunkel werden sollte fahr ich halt mit Licht.

Das mit der Schlucht und Kernerturm hört sich gut an, aber 10.00 

Uhr ist mir zu früh, ich komm von Filderstadt mit dem Bike, da wäre

11.00 Uhr das früheste und dann muß ich noch den Wander-

 parkplatz finden, ist das der bei der Bismarcklinde???

Falls jemand zum Wanderparkplatz mitfahren möchte kann man

sich ja unterwegs noch treffen. (Fernsehturm.......)

Schreibt bitte ob das mit 11.00 Uhr klar geht.

So long

Bikebooster


----------



## tde (14. Dezember 2002)

@alle: also, morgen ein wenig später, damit Backwoods vielleicht doch noch zu uns stößt. 

Jetzt definitiv: 12.30 Uhr auf dem Wanderparkplatz vor der Mülldeponie Esslingen-Katzenbühl. Mal schauen, ob es interessante Strecken dort oben rund um den Kerner Turm gibt, ansonsten fahren wir zwei, drei Mal mit Umwegen die Schlucht hoch und runter, dann sind sowieso schnell 2-3 Stunden um. Wer aber super, wenn noch jemand mit Ortskenntnissen mitkommt.

@SOX: wir sind ein Teil der "Degerloch-Fraktion" (die es so gar nicht gibt; es war nur einmal zufällig der Start dort, um meine Feierabendsrunde anzusteuern, weil ich den Tourguide gespielt hab). Ich schicke Dir noch per pmail meine Mobilnummer, damit Du uns kontakten kannst, falls Fragen sind.


----------



## Kaiman (14. Dezember 2002)

sorry, muss euch dieses wochenende absagen. nächste woche hab ich ne klausur, und ich bin BEI WEITEM noch nicht da wo ich heute sein wollte. ärgerlich, ärgerlich... 
aber ich hoffe mal das sich das sonntagsfahren etabliert. scheinen ja doch einige interessiert zu sein. für alle die morgen fahren: VIEL SPASS und mein neid ist euch sicher


----------



## tde (14. Dezember 2002)

@kaiman: schade, dass Du nicht kommen kannst. Obwohl: Frischluft ist die beste Voraussetzung für einen erfolgreichen Lernabend - deshalb: gib Dir einen Ruck, wir fahren so um 12.00 Uhr ab S-Ost ab, und ein Platz ist noch frei. Nach dem Wochenende bin ich bis Mitte Januar außer (Süddeutsch)Landes und werde im Norden maximal 50 Meter hohe Berge bezwingen, beim Kilometerreißen aber hoffentlich meine malate Kondition wieder auffrischen. Bin selbst gespannt, wer morgen zur ultimativen Vorweihnachts-Fun-Runde antritt.


----------



## derschotte (14. Dezember 2002)

Lust hätte ich schon! Nur leider war ich so blöd, und hab mir ne MRP zu gelegt.  

Problem is jetzt des, das mir ständig die Kette runter geht. Hab das Gefühl, das sie leicht verbogen ist und sich somit vom eiernden Kettenblatt, (==> dank MRP) nach jeder 2ten Umdrehung abgleitet und sich zwischen der MRP festklemmt. 

Habs leider heute nicht mehr geschafft nach neuen Kette zu schauen. Werd mir morgen früh das ganze nochmal in Ruhe anschauen. Wenn ichs hin bekomme, bin ich dabei!


----------



## Holle (15. Dezember 2002)

Hey Leutz,

muss n Rückziehen machen...Des Wetter ist mir heut n bissle zu siffig. Viel Spass euch allen, falls ihr biken geht. Vielleicht klappts ja nächstes Wochenende.

Holle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derschotte (15. Dezember 2002)

bei mir is heut auch nix mehr...

Werd mir nachher anschauen, wie Reutlingen klaglos gegen Frankfurt verliert


----------



## Backwoods (15. Dezember 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

als ich heut moin um halb zehn gesehen ab wie's drausen schifft war meine motivation hinüber und ich hab mich gerade wieder abgelegt.

mein bike ist noch nicht geschraubt, aber das eilt ja jetzt auch net mer.

@derschotte: mal ne blöde frage: was ist ne mrp?

@all: war heut überhaupt jemand unterwegs? schluchteln oder wo auch immer.

die schlucht hats doch bei dem regen bestimmt wieder geflutet? war gestern auf dem panzergelände. da war der matsch fast überall gefroren. lies sich aber trotzdem bescheiden fahren. das gelände ist mehr was für den sommer.


----------



## tde (15. Dezember 2002)

Wegen der ganzen Absagen (hey Leute, heute war es doch fast tropisch, warum die Beschwerden?), haben wir (am Ende waren's nur noch zwei) eine verkürzte Standard Frauenkopf-Degerloch-Runde gedreht (hoffentlich war jetzt doch nicht jemand beim Treffpunkt in Esslingen...). 

Aufgrund von Waldarbeiten waren leider einige Teile gesperrt und tatsächlich unbefahrbar, aber trotzdem war's ein Heidenspaß, über die Choco-Crossi-mäßig zugefrorenen Schlammrillen und Eispfützen zu cruisen. 

Jetzt sind Fahrer und Bikes wieder sauber und geölt, und ich wünsche allen Sonntagsfahrern ein nettes Festle und so weiter. Bin ab Mitte Januar sicher wieder dabei - dann hoffentlich endlich mal mit eigenem MTB und nicht immer mit Leihgeraffel.


----------



## derschotte (15. Dezember 2002)

MRP => Kettenführung der besonderen Art

teuer wied sau, miserable funktion, kettenblatt + kurbelstern verbiegend 


Wen's interessiert:

Wir haben sogar gewonnen gegen Frankfurt!!! 1:0


----------



## guddn (18. Dezember 2002)

Hi Leute!

Bin technisch geplagt (Lupine-Brenner hat versagt, Gabel (Psylo) sifft, Shockboard abgebrochen, HAC ohne Anzeige...), schaffe Früschicht bis 14:30, habe eine Wohnung zu renovieren & muss (will!) zu allem Übel noch irgendwo 600km dies Jahr herzaubern!!

Kann mir irgend wer helfen?!

Und vor allem hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Stevens möchtegern Viergelenker (F9) gemacht & braucht obendrein eine Psylo Race? 

Dieses WE siehts schlecht aus (Weihnachtsfeier) aber Montag & co. würde ich gerne Km reißen und suche Mitfahrer/"Wegzeiger" für Touren...

So viel zu mir erstmal, ist einer dabei?


----------



## BOKASSA (18. Dezember 2002)

Hallo,

ich melde mich auch einmal wieder zum Waldeinsatz. Wie wäre es kommenden Sonntag mit einer netten Runde?  Bin schon Wochen nicht mehr auf dem Rad'l gesessen (nur abends ein paar km gelaufen ...). Deswegen wird meine Ausdauer nicht die Beste sein. Start Tübingen wäre klasse, komme aber auch nach Sifi oder so. Wie sieht es bei Euch aus (was ist mit Dir, Superfriend)?


christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (19. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Sonntagsfahrer,

bin dieses wochenende wohl hier zum letzten mal am start für dieses jahr. kann aber diesmal wirklich nur samstags. sonntags gehts über die feiertage  inklusive bike ab richtung odenwald die verwandtschaft besuchen. wenn das wetter taugt kann ich mal wieder die trails an der burg frankenstein rocken.  

Also: wer hat zeit am samstag? entweder eine runde durch den schönbuch. da bräuchte ich aber superfriend als pfadfinder oder sonstwen. was ist mit dir bokassa? ortskundig oder nicht?

oder nochmal die schlucht runter und versuchen oben zwischen kernen turm und 7 linden die andere strecke zu finden.

samstag wird wohl der kürzeste tag des jahres! hat aber auch den vorteil das es ab dann jeden tag wieder länger hell ist  

ich will aber trotzdem nicht zu früh aufstehen! so 1330 oder 1400 wär mir recht und dann halt 3 stunden biken.


----------



## Backwoods (19. Dezember 2002)

@ bokassa

bist du eigentlich öfter in frankfurt direkt oder wo genau. gehst du dort auch biken? im taunus oder wo. kenne da so'n paar marathon hengste die im taununs unterwegs sind.

ich fahr aber lieber im odenwald, da konnte ich von darmstadt aus direkt vor das haustür starten.

sag doch mal bescheid wenn du wieder dort bist. wir könnten uns mal treffen wenn ich am wochenende auch unten bin. da ich in DA keine wohnung mehr hab, bin ich entweder in GG oder Rü.

ich fahr wegen der Burg F jedenfalls nie ohne bike runter


----------



## BOKASSA (20. Dezember 2002)

@ backwoods

samstag is nicht. leider. werde vermutlich erst am sonntag das schöne rhein/main gebiet verlassen  

ich wohne direkt in FRA, in Bornheim. leider isses von dort recht weit in den wald und ein auto habe ich keins, weil ich nicht wüsste wo ich's hinstellen soll. hier herrscht täglich krieg um die parkplätze und jeder zentimeter ist zugeparkt von den blechmonstern. kurzum: biken war ich noch nicht so richtig im taunus... habe ich mir aber fest vorgenommen für 2003!
bin aber skeptisch ob das mithalten kann mit unserem schönbuch oder dem schwarzwald. der freizeitdruck auf den taunus ist doch enorm an den wochenenden und so tolle trails gibt's nicht, oder?  wie ist dein revier burg f?  erzähl doch mal mehr. was fährst du so? FR oder CC?  das F7 ist ne geile waffe, oder?  ein kumpel von mir fährt es seit einigen jahren und ist recht happy. halt ein bisserl schwer am berg aber bei verblockten trails erste klasse.

cu

BOKASSA


----------



## Backwoods (22. Dezember 2002)

Hi,

das wetter war ja wohl der völlige reinfall dieses wochenende  wieso fängts eigentlcih immer pünktlich freitags nachmittag wenn das wochenende eingeläutet wird zu schiffen an ????

@ bokassa: hier mal was ich so in meinem alten revier getreiben hab: freeridetouren (stammt aus dem lokalforum darmstadt)

wir fahren touren & xc mit netten freeride einlagen und lassen es bergab auch mal gerne krachen. 

technisch schwierige uphills sind auch interssant. wir versuchen halt sowohl bergab als auch bergauf den forstautobahnen aus dem weg zu gehen. straße ist tabu . wir fahren um spaß zu haben und nicht für die kondition.

Meistens fahren wir so richtung ludwigshöhe (alte kurze bmx strecke) und (zwischen L & P hat auch jemand im wald sprünge und drops gebastelt ) prinzenberg. super abfahrt und dann diverse trails zur kaisermühle. anschließend zur burg hoch und übers cliff und die B-Route hinten runter zu der hütte die an der kreuzung mit den vielen wegen steht. manchmal gehts dann noch weiter zur tannenburg. zum schluss in der rinne ein bisschen spaß haben kann nciht schaden

denke schon das wir mit unseren hobeln in die pötte kommen. viel mehr als 15 oder 16 Kg werden die nicht wiegen. also absolut touren tauglich. insbeondere aju kommt nciht nur sau schnell den berg runter sonder auch wieder hoch. er fährt mit dem "schweren gerät" auch längere touren (60-150 km & 1500 - 3000 Hm). dafür fehlt mir leider gerade die zeit. aber so ne 3 gipfel tour (Meli, Felsberg, frankensteisn) ab DA oder Alsbach schaff ich locker

und falls du mal ins revier an der burg f willst:

auf der a5 bis ausfahrt pfungstadt/ darmstadt eberstadt (eberstadt ist wichtig es gibt später noch eine ausfahrt mit pfungstadt süd oder so) dann vor zu Ampel und dort rechts. jetzt der b3/b426 immer folgen. nächste ampel einfach gerade aus drüber weiter auf der b426 (b3 geht rechts weg) nächst abzweigung (Richtung malchen) wieder geradeaus, unter der ersten und unter der zweiten Brücke durch und dann rechts hoch zur Burg. ist ausgeschildert und eigentlich nicht zu übersehen. gleich unten an der straße ist rechts ein parkplatz

zur burg hoch wirste schon selber finden oder wir treffen uns mal. karten gibts aber genug. 

Die FR und DH strecke geht von der Burg aus genau in die andere Richtung als das felsenmeer (also nach norden) und eignet sich eigentlich auch nicht für eine tour

Du findest die strecke, wenn du den burghof durch den ausgang hinten rechts verläßt. Da war nur merkwürdiger weise nach der 750 jahr feier noch geschlossen ? Deswegen weiter unten noch eine alternative

Also treppe runter durch das tor weiter treppe runter und dann gleich links rum die drei holz/erdstufen weiter. Dem pfad folgen und nach ca. 40m nicht gerade aus zu neuen himmelsleiter sonndern leicht links rum und anschließend wieder rechts.  Dem pfad folgen bis es links ca 3m steil die böschung runtergeht und unten gleich wieder rechts.

Hier treffen sich beide alternativen. V O R S I C H T : von links kommen hier gelegentlich die Jungs mit fullface-helm etc so ca mit 70 sachen angeflogen. Also erst schauen und dann die Böschung runter fahren. Sonst hilft auch bremsen nicht mehr.

Alternativ erreichst du den gleichen punkt wenn du vor dem eingang in die Burg, kurz vor dem abgemauerten Platz auf der linkn seite, die holz/sandtreppe unter dem hölzernen bogen hindurch fährst und dann dem steinigem trail immer weiter geradeaus folgst.

Ab dem treffpunkt beider wege einfach geradeaus weiter bis du auf eine große kreuzung kommst an der sich so 5 bis 6 (oder auch mehr) wege treffen. Da gehts kerzen gerade drüber und schon bist du fast da wo die eigentliche strecke beginnt. 

Gleich am anfang gehts links kurz die böschung hoch und nach 10m wieder steil runter, dann geht der singel trail rechts des weges weiter bis zum ersten kicker und ca 4m double. Chickenway vorhanden. Nun ca 50m auf dem hauptweg runter und dann gibts links zwischen den bäumen den ersten kleinen drop.

Von dort aus so leicht links gerade aus den berg runter an dem baumstumpf vorbei der da im weg steht und zum sprung in den anlieger. 

Jetzt teilt sich die strecke in alte und neue linie auf. Die neu ist von oben gesehen weiter rechts. Die alte ist einfacher zu fahren/springen, die neue ziemlich hardcore. Ich glaub das gibts in keinem bike park. Die größten Sprünge sind weiter unten, wenn man die straße wieder sieht. Der north shore part am beginn der neuen linie wurde wieder eingerissen (zusammengebrochen?) die holzkonstruktionen liegen noch rum.

sodele über mein bike verrat ich dir später was. muss mein zeug packen und dann endlich los richtung norden.


----------



## SOX (23. Dezember 2002)

Hi bikers,
wie siehts aus mit einer Tour an den Feiertagen? Das Wetter sieht ja ganz gut aus.
Ich könnte eine Schönbuchtour anbieten, Treffpunkt Herrenberg und dann Richtung Tübingen und wieder zurück.
Aber ich würde auch gern woanders fahren, z.B. auf der Alb oder irgendwo um Stuttgart.

Wäre da jemand dabei?

Ansonsten ein frohes Fest und viele Geschenke!!!

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Holle (23. Dezember 2002)

Hi Sox,

hey, na klar. Bin dabei. Das fette Weihnachtsessen muss man ja irgendwie verdauen) Schönbuch wär echt perfekt. Treffpunkt Herrenberg ist für mich auch kein Problem.
Also, mach mer so: 1. und/oder 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag so ca. um 13:30 oder 14:00 Uhr. Nur wenn's richtig regnet bin ich nicht am Start, aber des sehen wir ja dann.

Frohes Fest euch allen.

Gruss

Holle


----------



## SOX (23. Dezember 2002)

Zweiter Feiertag ist besser, da am ersten Tag die Familie und vor allem das gute Essen Vorrang hat.
Machen wir doch mal den 26.12 um 13:30 Uhr am Herrenberger Hallenbad aus. Das ist leicht zu finden.
Mal sehn, wer sonst noch so alles kommt.

Gruß Gerd

Bei Regen bleibe ich aber lieber zu hause.


----------



## SOX (24. Dezember 2002)

Eine kleine Planänderung:
Da sowohl am Mittwoch als auch am Donerstag das große Fressen zu hause angesagt ist, wird die Tour auf Freitag verschoben. 
Am liebsten wäre mir 10:00 Uhr entweder in Herrenberg, da mache ich den Tourenguide, oder irdendwo um Stuttgart (Echterdingen etc), da muß allerdings jemand anders führen.

Schreibt mal Eure Meinung.

Gruß und guten Appetit die nächste Tage

Gerd


----------



## Holle (25. Dezember 2002)

Hi Sox,

na, wegen mir, dann halt am Freitag. Hab ich nix gegen einzuwenden. Stimmt, stimmt, das grosse Fressen hat Vorrang). Wie gesagt, die Location Herrenberg als Startpunkt passt mir sehr gut. Kenn mich da auch aus, hab da n paar Jahre gewohnt und würd mich freuen wenn ich mein altes Bikerevier mal wieder zu sehen bekomm.

greetz Holle

@all: Hat trotzdem jemand Lust und Zeit an den Weihnachtsfeiertagen ne Runde rocken zu gehen. Mögliche Treffpunkt wären für mich Degerloch, Weilimdorf oder Feuerbach. Aber bin auch flexibel solang's in Stuggitown ist.


----------



## SOX (25. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Holle,
was hälst Du von einer Runde am Freitag morgen gegen 10 oder 11 Uhr in oder um Stuttgart, da ich in Echterdingen bin? Du müsstest Tourguide machen. Ich bin nämlich mal auf Dein Revier gespannt. 

Gruß Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holle (26. Dezember 2002)

Hey Sox,

wegen morgen Biken: Also, ich mach Tourenguide. Treffpunkt 11:00 Uhr in Degerloch am Busbahnhof. Dauer: ca. 2,5 Stunden.
40-50 km, hab ich gedacht. N paar nette Trails sind auch dabei.
Hoffen wir, dass es nicht regnet (so wie heute:-(().

@den Rest der Crew. Alle anderen sind natürlich auch herzlich willkommen.

Greetz Holle

@Sox: Wenn's bei dir net klappt oder wenn's schifft, dann schick mir ne Mail.


----------



## Backwoods (28. Dezember 2002)

Hi,

bin wieder zurück aus dem Hessenreich! Geht hier noch was? Will hier jemand morgen biken??

Mein Bike hätt ich glatt hier lassen können!   In Südhessen hat's nur geschifft.

Wenn man wetter.com glauben schenkt wird der regen morgen nachmittag ne pause einlegen. mir wär so 1330 oder 1400 recht. eigentlich egal ab wo und wohin.  war schon lange nicht mehr strampeln.

Die Schlucht wird wohl gelfutet sein, aber im Schönbuch oder 7 Mühlental wirds auch nicht viel anders aussehen. nur da störts net so weils keine sprünge hat.

meldet euch mal und macht vorschläge. hab den dachträger eh noch aufm auto.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (29. Dezember 2002)

@ Backwoods: Hallole, freut mich, daß Du wieder im Ländle bist.
wie schaut's denn bei Dir am Sonntag Nachmittag mit ner kleinen Runde aus???

Grüßle 
ra.


----------



## Backwoods (29. Dezember 2002)

Hi,

gut schauts aus. nur leider mit dem wetter nicht. komme gerade aus dem kino und es schifft immer noch volle kanne.  

wie gesagt, so ab 1330 oder 1400 kanns los gehen, vorausgesetzt wetter.com hat recht und die vorhersage nciht zurückgezogen.

für den fall das es so bleibt werde ich eher die ski/board ausrüstung im keller zusammensuchen/warten und noch nen kabelkanal durch die wand zum wohnzimmer bauen.


----------



## Backwoods (3. Januar 2003)

Sodele,

das auto is so gut wie gepackt. ab morgen in aller herrgottsfrühe bin ich erstmal ne woche boarden/skifahren  schnee hats in val tho auch genug.

macht mal für sonntag den 13.01 was aus. da bin ich wieder am start, wenn ich das schlafdefizit von einer nacht autofahren ausgeglichen hab. also net zu früh  

wenn sich hier nix tut und das wetter zum schuchteln ok ist bin ich oben an der mülldeponie unterwegs. search for the holy trail  . ich werd die andere strecke schon noch finden.

bis dann


----------



## bikebooster (5. Januar 2003)

Damit das Sonntagsfahrerforum nicht einschläft haben sich Sox und ich zu einer 60 km Runde Schönbuch aufgemacht.

Am Anfang waren die Temperaturen ja noch o.K. aber mit der Zeit sind einem fast die Zehen abgefallen.
Die Landschaft war teilweise schön weiß nur der Boden darunter war a bissl matschig und aufgewühlt, warum sind Pferde auch so schwer?

Aber Spaß hat's trotzdem gemacht, und wenn die Welt nicht untergeht wird am Mittwoch gebikt was das Zeug hergibt.

A Grüssle an Superfriend und unseren "Tourguide" Holle

Bis dann BIKEBOOSTER


----------



## Superfriend (7. Januar 2003)

Jo mei dankschö' für dein Grüßle!

Zufall, dass wir uns nicht getroffen haben! Ich war zwar keine 60 km im Schönbuch unterwegs, aber dafür 55. Birkensee, Neue Brücke, Falkenkopf, Bromberg.

Wie steht es am Freitag mit Nightride oder Sa/So mit einer Tour? Entweder Start auf den Fildern oder bei mir in der Gegend!

Bin richitg heiß drauf, mal wieder mit dir zu fahren, Micha, war echt geil unsere Regen-Session damals! Und alle anderen sind natürlich auch herzlich eingeladen!


----------



## Superfriend (7. Januar 2003)

Cool war auch eine etwas kürzere Silvesterrunde die ein Kumpel und ich am Morgen des 31. gefahren sind, um auf vergleichsweise läppischen 40 km zünftig und wie wahre Helden das Jahr ausklingen zu lassen. Der Schlamm war Meter-tief und bei einer Abfahrt hat's meinen Kumpel viehisch auf die Fresse gepackt. Er ist voll auf dem Brustkorb gelandet und hat einige Sekunden keine Luft mehr gekriegt. War mehr als nur etwas unangenehm, aber was ernstes getan hat er sich nicht.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (8. Januar 2003)

Hallole miteinander,

bin auch wieder am Start nach ein paar schönen Tagen in den Alpen. Freitag Abend hört sich ganz gut an für einen kleinen Night Ride, ansonsten Sonntag. Also, wer is sonst noch dabei?

Grüßle ra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tde (9. Januar 2003)

@Ra.Bretzeln und alle anderen: Thodent ist tot, es lebe tde! Habe meinen Alias zu Jahresbeginn geändert (und meine Namensrechte für "Thodent" an einen amerikanischen Pharmakonzern für mehrere Millionen Dollar verkauft  .

Bin auch wieder im Land, aber immer noch ohne eigenes Rad (Rock Shox kommt nicht mit dem Dämpfer rüber ). Am Wochenende bin ich nicht dabei, weil im Schwarzwald zum Schneewandern. Hoffe, dass es am übernächsten Wochenende klappt. Euch viel Spaß beim Snowbiken rund um Stuttgart.


----------



## bikebooster (9. Januar 2003)

Hi Superfriend

Also Sonntag geht's bei mir jetzt doch - geil!

Wenn Du Lust und Zeit hast können wir auch Samstag und Sonntag durch die Wälder streifen.
So ab 10.30 oder 11.00 Uhr dann hat man noch ein Weilchen Zeit bis es dunkel wird.
Schönbuch oder Musberg und Siebenmühlental bieten sich an, wobei am Sonntag der Schönbuch schon besser ist.(net so viel Leud)

Heute war ich ganz alleine unterwegs, hab ne 70er Runde gerissen, Schaichtal, Weilerhütte, Falkenkopf, Golfplatz und dann wieder heim. Das Wetter konnte nicht besser sein, Sonne, blauer Himmel und nix los und "nur"-6°C kalt. Meine Zehen tauen gerade wieder auf.


----------



## SOX (10. Januar 2003)

Wie bikebooster schon geschrieben, am Sonntag geht es wieder auf Tour und zwar ab Filderstadt ca. 11:00 Uhr, Richtung und Tour noch unbekannt. Da verlasse ich mich auf bikebooster.
Gegen Siebenmühlental und Schönbuch habe ich nichts einzuwenden, die Tour sollte halt nur max. 3h dauern, wegen der Frostschäden an den Füßen Sonst regenerieren die sich nicht wieder

Also dann bis Sonntag.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## bikebooster (11. Januar 2003)

Hi Leute,

Heute habe ich mit meinem alten Kumpel Superfriend eine super Runde hingelegt, bei aller bestem Wetter.

Wer Lust hat am Sonntag eine kürzere Runde mit zufahren, der kann sich uns um 11.30 Uhr in Plattenhardt am Weilerhau (dort findet auch das Porsche Tennisturnier statt) anschließen.

Also dann bis Morgen

bikebooster


----------



## Superfriend (12. Januar 2003)

Hm, bin jetzt schon zum Mittagessen mit der Family eingeplant. Werde dann so um 14 uhr zu einer etwas kürzeren Tour hier in der Gegend aufbrechen, um das Winterwetter noche in bisschen genießen zu können. Die Runde heute war echt genial! Wahrscheinlich die schönste Wintertour, die ich je gefahren bin!


----------



## bikebooster (12. Januar 2003)

Hi Superfriend,

sollte Dich noch anrufen, aber dein Handy war offline.
Pech gehabt, die Tour war kurz (nach dem langen Ding von Gestern) und gemütlich.
SOX und ich haben eine ganze Rotte Wildschweine aus der Nähe gesehen, die waren uns in Anzahl und Gewicht absolut überlegen, aber ganz friedlich. Aber lange nicht so zutraulich wie die Müßliriegel fressenden Katzen vom Vortag.
Das Ganze wie Gestern auch schon bei strahlender Sonne und blauem Himmel.

So long 

bikebooster

Schade das wir nur zu Zweit waren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superfriend (12. Januar 2003)

Ich war noch in der Spätvorstellung im Kino und da hab ich das handy natürlich lautlos gemacht.
Habs jedoch noch rechtzeitig hier im Forum gesehen.
Meine Mutter hatte allerdings heute für die ganze Familie Essen eingeplant und sich Mühe gegeben. Da wollte ich halt nicht absagen.

Hey, heut wars aber echt arschkalt! Ich bin grad eben 48 Kilometer durch den Schönbuch (mal wieder die schöne Falkenkopf-Bromberg-Runde) und meine Füße haben mir diese Aktion wesentlich übler genommen als die 60 Kilometer gestern!
Auf alle Fälle ein Wochenende im Eis, das sich gelohnt hat! War echt genial bei dem strahlenden Sonnenschein heute!

So long und hoffentlich bis nächstes Wochenende! (Samstag weiß ich noch nicht, aber den Sonntag halt ich mir fürs Biken frei!)


----------



## Backwoods (13. Januar 2003)

Tja,

bei mir wars leider nix am sonntag. 

als ich die ski und boards in den keller getragen hab, hab ich gesehen das mein bike vorne platt ist und außerdem geht meine heckklappe am kombi nicht mehr auf nachdem jemand im eingefrorenen zustand wie blöd am griff rumgezerrt hat  der sonntag war also mit basteln  gelaufen.

nächste wochenende hab ich dafür sa und so zeit  

@ra.bretzeln wenn du gerade am downloaden von bikevideos bist: hier http://www.downhill-suedhessen.de/start_new.htm gibts ein video von meiner alten hausstrecke an der burg frankenstein. man sieht einige der highlights, die ich nicht bewältigen kann. ich hätte mich mangels flugtechnik mit sicherheit ins krankenhaus katapultiert . es gibt aber auch noch sprünge für anfänger und fortgeschrittene


----------



## tde (16. Januar 2003)

@alle: Ist schon was fürs Wochenende geplant? Ich will fahren. Und zwar viele Kilometer, weniger Bikerschlucht etc., weil ich momentan nicht den passenden Untersatz habe (Trek Fuel mit beschissener Bodenfreiheit und so wenig Speichen, dass sich beim kleinsten Sprung wahrscheinlich das ganze Rad in Luft auflöst...). Also, Schönbuch-Fraktion (zerg10, Superfriend und Co.), wie sieht's mit Termin aus? Ansonsten kann ich meine Solitude-Runde (ca. 55 Kilometer, 1200 Hm) anbieten.


----------



## Superfriend (16. Januar 2003)

Also ich bin am Start!

Habe Samstag und Sonntag Zeit. Wie soll denn das Wetter werden?

Auch ich stelle mich natürlich als Tourguide zur Verfügung, falls es in den Schönbuch geht!


----------



## zerg10 (17. Januar 2003)

@Sonntagsfahrer (insbesondere tde),

ich glaube ich bin der einzige Mensch im Raum Stuttgart, dessen kompletter Bekannten- u. Verwandtenkreis an den nächsten Sonntagen Geburtstage u.ä. feiert. 
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich bin die nächsten Sonntage ausgebucht u. muss mich der Völlerein hingeben. Is' 'ne denkbar schlechte Saisonvorbereitung vor allem weil am 27.04. steht der erste Marathon (Kirchen-Hausen) ansteht ...
Fährt da vielleicht einer von Euch (Holle ???) noch mit ?

So, werde jetzt mein Gleitzeitkonto plündern u. dann ein Straftraining ansetzen.  

Bis bald,
Zerg


----------



## Superfriend (17. Januar 2003)

Ich fahr morgen. Also am Samstag. Ich treffe mich um 12 Uhr mit einem Kumpel beim Jocks in Böblingen. Wer Lust hat, auf eine Tour von 2 bis 3 Stunden oder auch länger, der ist herzlich eingeldan...

Übrigens: Samstag soll die Sonne scheinen. Und am Sonntag solls schiffen!


----------



## tde (17. Januar 2003)

@Superfriend: Samstag ist schlecht (für mich, vom Wetter wahrscheinlich eher gut). 

@zerg10: dafür bin ich die darauf folgenden Wochenenden beruflich eingespannt  (immerhin ein Außeneinsatz, sonst sterbe ich noch am plötzlichen Büro-Tod). Was ist denn das für ein Marathon? Mail doch mal ein Profil und genauere Angaben zu.


----------



## Backwoods (17. Januar 2003)

Muss dass so früh sein?  

ich werde erstmal mit ra.brezeln telefonieren und dann entscheiden ob ich mitkomme. wenn er nur samstag zeit hat gehen wir wohl eher schluchteln.


----------



## Superfriend (17. Januar 2003)

Habe vorhin zusammen mit Bikebooster den Versuch eines Nightrides gestartet. War nciht so der Brüller, weil die ganze angetaute Schneematsche jetzt gefroren ist und folglich der Wald eine einzige Eisfläche ist. Um nicht wild rumzukugeln ist man im verkrampften Schneckentempo unterwegs und der Trainingseffekt ist damit dann eh hin. Also wenn es morgen nicht sehr viel wärmer geworden ist, wirds wohl eher nix. Wer gern mit möchte, kann mich ja mal anrufen, zwecks genauerer Absprache: 0171 1755014


----------



## Backwoods (17. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Superfriend _
> *
> Übrigens: Samstag soll die Sonne scheinen. Und am Sonntag solls schiffen! *



wer behauptet denn sowas?  die störung aus nw zieht bereits heute nacht über uns weg und wird außerdem von einem hoch über spanien abgedrängt.  sonntags regents nur im norden  


euer nightride war diesmal ja schnell zu ende. wenn ich mit ra.bretzeln gesprochen hab ruf ich dich vielleicht noch an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOX (17. Januar 2003)

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte am Sonntag wahrscheinlich eine Runde im Schönbuch drehen, am Nachmittag.
Hat jemand Lust?
Ich fahre ab Herrenberg Waldfriedhof.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Backwoods (17. Januar 2003)

Hi Sox,

wenn ich mit ra.brenzeln morgen schluchteln geh würd ich sonntag gerne mitkommen. so 1330 oder 1400 wäre ok. 

falls ra.brenzeln nur sonntag zeit hat wirds leider nix, dann fahr ich morgen schon ne kleine tour und geh so in die schlucht.


----------



## Superfriend (18. Januar 2003)

@ backwoods:

Ja, wir haben die Nightride-Sache abgebrochen, weil der untergrund einfach unfahrbar und das Risiko sehr hoch war.

Den Jocks-Treff heute um 12 muss ich leider absagen, weil ich mir eine Grippe aufgesackt habe, die über Nacht angerollt ist. - Sorry!


----------



## SOX (18. Januar 2003)

Hi backwoods und andere,
mir wäre 14:00 Uhr am liebsten. Treffpunkt Bushaldestelle Waldfriedhof Herrenberg. Ich würde dann vorschlagen, den Hauptwanderweg 5 Richtung Tübingen zu radeln und dann übers Goldersbachtal zurück. Vielleicht kennst Du ja noch den ein oder anderen mir unbekannten Trail.

Falls Du nicht kommst, schreib bitte eine SMS, da mein Internet zu hause geht grad nicht 

0160 80 777 91

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Backwoods (18. Januar 2003)

Hi Sox,

wird warscheinlich nicht klappen. 

ra.bretzeln und ich sind ab 10:00 uhr zum schluchteln unterwegs. keine ahnung wie lange die anderen dort bleiben wollen. ich hab nachmittags noch zeit, weiss aber nicht ob ich es rechtzeitig bis nach herrenberg schaffe. ich ruf dich aus'm wald an.


----------



## tde (20. Januar 2003)

@backwoods und Ra. bretzeln: wie war's beim schluchteln gestern? Fahrbar? Ich war spontan am So mit einem Kollegen den Radelthon + ein paar Extra-KMs abreißen. In den Wäldern hätte man Schlittschuhlaufen können, deshalb musste ich oft an euch denken. Freu mich aber schon aufs nächste Mal Schlucht (oder vielleicht auch meine Solitude-Runde, da sind auch ein paar nette Einlagen drin). Ab Februar bin ich wieder mit dabei, vorher wird's nichts mit biken. Gruß, Thorsten


----------



## Backwoods (22. Januar 2003)

Was geht so am Wochenende?  Wer hat wann zeit?

@tde: ich schreib's in den anderen thread


----------



## SOX (23. Januar 2003)

Ich möchte am Sonntag auch eine Runde drehen. Am liebsten ab Filderstadt. Was meint der bikebooster dazu? Du kriegst noch Dein Kopftuch vom letzten mal.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Backwoods (23. Januar 2003)

Hi,

dann macht ihr diesmal ne richtige schneetour?! so mit schnee auch von oben mein ich.

wenn man dem wetter bericht glauben schenkt wird der samstag wohl, der einzige tag an dem biken sinn macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superfriend (24. Januar 2003)

Ich suche dieses Wochenende den spaß eher auf zwei Brettern. Allen MTBlern viel Spaß!


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (24. Januar 2003)

Hallole miteinander,

so wie's aussieht kann ich nur am Sonntag morgen ne Runde drehen, mit einem bisschen Glück vielleicht auch am Samstag Nachmittag.  Am besten übern Ex-Stüpl Richtung Musberg und dann ein paar technische Trails im Siebenmühlental. Wer hat noch Lust??

@backwoods: Glaub doch nicht umbedingt dem Wetterbericht von in zwei Tage. Vielleicht wird's doch net so schlecht.

ra.


----------



## Backwoods (24. Januar 2003)

Hi,

also mir wär der sonntag eigentlich auch lieber. aber immer nur nachtmittags so ab 1330 oder 1400 wenn möglich. der wetter bericht ist auch deutlich besser geworden.  

@tde wie siehts mit der solitude runde aus. 55 km schaff ich mit meinem 15,und kg bock wenn du an den steigungen etwas rücksicht nimmst.  

@ra.bretzeln falls du morgen fährst ruf mich doch kurz an.


----------



## bikebooster (25. Januar 2003)

Hi SOX,

mit etwas Glück reicht's bei mir noch am Sonntag nachmittag, aber nur wenn es nicht so ätzend matschig ist. Bin schon die ganze Woche ins Geschäft geradelt und hab keinen großen Bock mehr auf putzen.
Wir könnten auch ne Runde (um den Bärensee) joggen im Weilerhau, da ham se jetzt ein paar nette Sachen aufgebaut.
Ruf mich halt an.

Bikebooster


----------



## Backwoods (25. Januar 2003)

@bikebooster & sox

geht jetzt was morgen nachmittag? so ab 1330 oder 1400.  wo wollt ihr fahren? bräuchte dann ggf. ne anfahrtsbeschreibung!


----------



## Backwoods (1. Februar 2003)

Haaallooooooo !!!

ist da noch jemand? Morgen ist nämlich sonntag  

fährt vielleicht jemand trotz oder auch gerade wegen des wetter? ich glaub ich könnt mich auch zu ner kleinen runde durchringen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebooster (6. Februar 2003)

Haaallooo da ist noch wer.  

Wie siehts, Samstag oder Sonntag oder an beiden Tagen biken.

Wer hat Lust?

Aber nur wenn das Wetter so bleibt oder noch kälter wird, sonst bleibt man volle Kanne im Schlamm stecken.

Siebenmühlental, Schaichtal, Schönbuch oder auch rüber zum Bärenschlößle.

Superfriend, wie geht's Deinen Beisserchen? Kommst Du mit?
Hey SOX Winterschlaf unterbrechen, melde Dich mal wieder.

bikebooster  

Jetzt ist mein neuer Steuersatz drin, dann kann ja fast nix mehr schief gehen.


----------



## tde (6. Februar 2003)

bin auch wieder im Land, habe aus dem Bayerischen Wald (vom Zelten bei -8 C°) allerdings eine Erkältung mitgebracht. Wenn ich bis Sonntag wieder fit bin, dann hätte ich auch Lust auf eine Runde (2-3 Stunden).


----------



## Backwoods (6. Februar 2003)

Hi,

hab schon den fahradträger demontiert und die ski ins auto geschmissen.  werde mich also am woe anderweitig beschäftigen. es sei den die A8 ist gesperrt

bis demnächst mal


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (6. Februar 2003)

Hallole,

@ Bikebooster: wäre gerne dabei, entweder Samstag Nachmittag oder Sonntag morgens. Deine Zielvorschläge hören sich gut an. 

Einfach mal was konkretes ausmachen, ich werd dann versuchen mitzukommen. 

Grüße 
ra.


----------



## Superfriend (7. Februar 2003)

Hi Leute!
Sorry, aber mit mir ist wohl erstmal ne Weile nicht mehr zu rechnen. Hab gestern alle vier Weisheitszähne rausbekommen und so dicke Backen, dass ich nichtmal Kartoffelsuppe unpüriert zu mir nehmen kann.
Trotzdem Euch viel Spaß bei diesem genialen Winterwetter!
Grüße
Chris


----------



## bikebooster (7. Februar 2003)

SOX und ich treffen uns am Samstag schon um 11.00 Uhr in Plattenhardt am Weilerhau.
Dort findet sonst das Porsche Tennis Turnier statt, ist aber ausgeschildert und liegt auf dem Berg.
Ich hänge noch eine Karte mit an, der Treffpunkt ist blau markiert und direkt unter Plattenhardt. Es ist leicht über die B27 zu erreichen. Von Stgt oder der A7 einfach Richtung Flughafen dann noch unter einem Tunnel durch und Ausfahrt Filderstadt Bernhausen/Plattenhardt.

Wenn sich's anständig fahren läßt werden wir wohl Sonntags um die gleiche Zeit losfahren.

Gruß bikebooster

und gute Besserung an Superfriend


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (7. Februar 2003)

@ Bikebooster: Sorry, bis 11.00h schaff ich's leider net. 
Vielleicht ein anderes mal,

ra.


----------



## bikebooster (8. Februar 2003)

Leider fällt die Wochenendausfahrt aus, 

meine Frau hat ordentlich Fieber und einer muß sich halt um die Kinder kümmern und zum beißen brauchen wir auch was.

Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben. 

Bis zum nächsten mal

bikebooster


----------



## zerg10 (12. Februar 2003)

@tde
Hab's gerade gelesen, Du warst im Bayrischen Wald ? Wo denn da ? Meine Leute haben nämlich in Frauenau (ca. 6km von Zwiesel) eine Wohnung u. da hben wir letztes Jahr ein kleines Trainingscamp gemacht. 
Is' für dieses Jahr auch geplant, allerdings steht der Termin noch nicht fest. Platz wäre für 6 Leute mit Material, Berge gibt's reichlich u. in 20min is' man am Geisskopf. 

Und hast Du Dich schon für Kirchen-Hausen entschlossen ?  

Grüsse,
Matthias


----------



## tde (14. Februar 2003)

@zerg10: war in Loh bei Thurmannsbang und musste zu einem Motorradtreffen. Superlandschaft dort, kann man im Sommer auf jeden Fall mal mit dem MTB hin und ein paar Touren fahren. Würde dieses WoEnde gerne hier am Sonntagstreff teilnehmen, bin aber wieder in Bayern, diesmal privat und mit Bike (juhuu, endlich ist mein eigenes wieder am Start!!!). Vielleicht näcshte Woche, dann meine andere Hausrunde, die Du noch nicht kennst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (14. Februar 2003)

@tde
Mir geht's gerade ähnlich, jedes WE 'ne andere Verpflichtung u. dabei will ich doch meinen ganzen neuen Krempel austesten. 
 
Wo geht denn Deine Hausrunde lang ? War das die mit Waldebene Ost ? Oder wir probieren mal den ominösen Rössleweg aus, hört sich auch gut an.  Bist Du eigentlich schonmal von dem Kessel aus nach oben gefahren ? Suche nämlich immer noch einen Weg vom Feuersee nach Degerloch, sozusagen zum Warmfahren für Deine FR-Runde  

Bis vielleicht nächsten Sonntag,
Zerg


----------



## tde (14. Februar 2003)

@zerg10: Vom Feuersee aus fährst Du am besten durch den Schwabtunnel nach Heslach, von dort gibt es zwei oder drei Aufstiege in Richtung Waldfriedhof (du erinnerst Dich? Wo die RAF-Terroristen begraben liegen). Von dort über die Autostraße an der Fußgängerampel gerade rüber, rechts halten und diesem Weg aufwärts folgen (immer leicht rechts halten), dann kommst Du genau bei dem Einstieg in meine Degerlochrunde, also beim Bahnhof, raus.

Meine große Hausrunde schließt zwar eventuell die Waldebene-Ost ein, ich starte aber auch oft vom Parkplatz im Kräherwald, dann geht's Richtung Burg Dischingen, Solitude, Krummbachtal, Büsnau, Uni, Bärenseen, Botnang, Birkenkopf, Kräherwald. Oder eben ab Uni in Richtung Waldfiredhof und die Deherloch-Runde dranhängen.


----------



## zerg10 (14. Februar 2003)

@tde
Danke für die Info, das wird jetzt wohl meine zukünftige Feierabendrunde werden, müsste nur noch ein paar Grad wärmer werden u. die Sonne sollte nich' sooo früh verschwinden. Da baut sich vor meinem geistigen Auge gerade die perfekte Trainingstour auf.  
Werde gleich mal in die Stadt gehen u. mir was Warmes für Kopf u. Ohren holen...

CU,
Zerg


----------



## bikebooster (14. Februar 2003)

Hallo Zerg 10,

ich weis ja nicht was Du gerne fährst.
Du könntest rauf zum Birkenkopf fahren (nur bis zum Parkplatz) dann runter über die Heslacher Wand (echt cool) über den Nesenbach drüber und jetzt entweder über die Schwäblesklinge und Waldfriedhof noch Degerloch, oder rauf Richtung Standseilbahn.
Wenn Du Bock hast können wir das auch mal zusammen fahren, ich komme ja von Filderstadt, da könnte ich bei Dir vorbei düsen.

So long

bikebooster


----------



## edgar (15. Februar 2003)

wohne in steinenbronn und suche ein gruppe zum biken.

wo, wann und wie trefft ihr euch?
 freue mich mitfahren zu können.

Edgar


----------



## Superfriend (16. Februar 2003)

Hi Edgar!
Klar, kannst gerne mal mit-biken!
Wir treffen uns nicht zu bestimmten Zeiten, eher unregelmäßig. Also mal Samstags, mal Sonntags, auch mal unter der Woche zum Nightride.
Verfolg einfach, was in diesem Thread so abgeht, dann kriegst du auch mit, wann wir uns das nächste Mal treffen!
Grüße
Chris


----------



## zerg10 (17. Februar 2003)

@bikebooster
Klar können wir die Runde mal abfahren, gerne auch zuerst mal von "oben nach unten", d.h. von den Fildern runter in die Stadt u. vielleicht wieder zurück. 
Hab' das Ganze als Aufbautraining geplant, d.h. sobald es wärmer wird, nehme ich mein Radl mit zur Arbeit u. fahre dann die Strecke von der Stadt aus hoch. Tde kennt rund um Degerloch noch ein paar nette Freeride-Einlagen, die wollte ich da noch unbedingt integrieren.
Und da ich eher zu den Senioren  der Sonntagsfahrer gehöre bevorzuge ich eher die gemässigte Gangart allerdings immer mit Blick auf die Mittelstrecken-Marathons ...

Bis (vielleicht) Sonntag,
Zerg


----------



## SOX (17. Februar 2003)

Hallo bikebooster und Co.,
ich bin auch wieder im Lande und hätte nichts gegen eine Tour am Sonntag einzuwenden.
Wie sieht es bei Euch aus? Steht schon irgendwas fest?

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Superfriend (17. Februar 2003)

Sonntag passt, gerne. Nur wäre es mir recht, wenn wir recht bald ausmachen könnten, ob wir tatsächlich Sonntag oder Samstag fahren, weil ich mit ein paar Kumpels entweder Freitag oder Samstagabend in Stg weggehen wollte. Und das will ich nicht gerade auf einen Abend legen, dem ein Morgen mit einer ausgiebigen Biketour folgt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebooster (18. Februar 2003)

Hallo ihr zwei,

Sonntag geht bei mir nicht, so bleibt mir nur der Samstag.
So zwischen 13 und 14 Uhr, wär das o.k., treffen wir uns wieder am Tor bei den Amis?
Sox, bring mir mal meinen Ohrenwärmer mit, den könnt ich bei den Temperaturen gut gebrauchen. Ich lotse Dich dann auch zum Treff.

Bis dann bikebooster


----------



## Superfriend (18. Februar 2003)

Tor bei den Amis ist in Ordnung. Sagen wir also um 13 Uhr dort?


----------



## SOX (18. Februar 2003)

Wo ist denn das Tor? Ich habe keine Ahnung. Am besten, bikebooster und ich treffen uns wie immer am Tennisheim oder sonstwo. 
Samstag müßte bei mir klar gehen und ich bringe auch den Ohrwärmer mit.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Superfriend (18. Februar 2003)

Gemeint ist das legendäre Tor mitten auf dem Musberger Sträßle. Das ist legendär, weil es im Herbst 01 von den Amis abgeschlossen wurde, damit keine entführten Flugzeuge in die Kaserne krachen. Und jetzt führt ein hübscher kleiner Trail drumherum. Der Bikebooster und ich treffen uns da ab und an zu gemeinsamen Runden.
Gruß
Chris


----------



## Backwoods (18. Februar 2003)

Hi,

ich wünsch euch viel spass jungs und gutes wetter. passt auf dass euch nix abfriert. 

ich hab gerade heute noch eine woche skifahren klar gemacht und werd mich deshalb dieses und nächstes wochenende nciht beteiligen.

ok, wenn wir samstag zeitig daheim sind vielleicht doch sonntags (2. märz oder so?)

...und tschüss
Backwoods


----------



## bikebooster (19. Februar 2003)

Hey SOX, wir treffen uns um 12.15 Uhr am Weilerhau, dann darfst Du auch das Törchen kennenlernen.

Komme gerade von der Arbeit, bin über den Frauenkopf heim, wow da ist alles schön vereist. Rauf geht ja noch, aber runter will ich da nicht. 
Da das Wetter genauso bleiben soll müßen wir am Samstag aufpassen, besonders ich, sonst mach ich wieder eine schöne Bauchlandung. 

Bis dann  

bikebooster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superfriend (19. Februar 2003)

Die Waldwege sind in der Tat noch von einem Eispanzer überzogen. Wenn das am Samstag ähnlich ist wie bei unserem letzten Nightride-Versuch hat das wenig Sinn. Aber ich würd aber sagen wir treffen uns auf alle Fälle mal, dann kann man ja entscheiden und ggf. auf die Straße zum Grundlagentraining ausweichen.
Grüße
cfö


----------



## SOX (19. Februar 2003)

Hallo bikebooster und die anderen,
bei mir fällt der Samstag dem shopping zum Opfer. Da geht kein Weg dran vorbei. 
Darum: Kennt jemand einen Laden, wo man günstig einen Smoking (kein Anzug) kaufen kann?

Wenn Du Dein Kopftuch brauchst, ich kann es Dir vorbeibringen.

Vielleicht komme ich Sonntag zum biken.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## tde (21. Februar 2003)

hallo Sonntagsfahrer,

ich kann leider am Samstag auch nicht, will aber Sonntag fahren. ca. 40 Km-Runde ab Kräherwald Richtung Solitude, Uni Vaihingen  und zurück. Sonst noch jemand Lust oder einen anderen Vorschlag? Und wer ist jetzt im Wald gewesen und kann was über Streckenbeschaffenheit sagen?


----------



## Holle (22. Februar 2003)

Hi Leutle,

also, wer Lust auf ne Runde Biken hat, der möge sich mit mir kurzschließen, weil ich geh heut auf jeden Fall ne Runde fahren.
War neulich am Mittwoch schon und da ging´s eigentlich ganz gut.

Treffpunkt: Degerloch Busbahnhof 14:00
Dauer: max. 2 1/2 Stunden
Wohin: weiss ich noch nicht, wird spontan entschieden.


Dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob sich jemand blicken lässt.

Greetz Holle


----------



## Holle (22. Februar 2003)

@tde: Sagst du mir noch den Treffpunkt, dann komm ich sonntag mit dir mit.


----------



## tde (23. Februar 2003)

treffpunkt: 11.00 Uhr Kräherwald, beim Parkplatz bei den Sportplätzen vom MTV (dort gegenüber endet die Zeppelinstr. oben).

@Holle, mail bekommen, schade, nächstes Mal.


----------



## Holle (27. Februar 2003)

Hey Leute,

wer hat Lust und Zeit dieses Wochenende Biken zu gehen. 
Das super Wetter sollte man ausnutzen. Also, ich hab an beiden WE-Tagen Zeit, diesmal wirklich). Wär gern bereit auch ne größere Runde zu drehen, bis max. 70-80 km (mit Pause).

Schönbuch wär mal wieder gediegen, wobei ich da leider nicht so viele Trails kenne, aber vielleicht kann ja einer von den Locals was zusammenstellen.

Wenn net, dann werd ich auf jeden Fall mit tde ne Runde drehen. So vielleicht ungefähr das, was letztes Wochenende geplant war.

Also, dann gebt mal kurz Feedback, wie's bei euch so aussieht.

Gruss

Holle


----------



## zerg10 (27. Februar 2003)

Hi Holle,

da meine Form z.Zt. noch tief im Keller ist, gehe ich am Samstag zur Einstimmung auf die Dirtbahn "Sommerrain". Könnt ja Eure Tour so legen, dass ihr da vorbei kommt  

Viele Grüsse,
Zerg

P.S.: Hast Du jetzt 'ne Brille ?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (27. Februar 2003)

Hey Zerg, 

erzähl mal, was is denn die Dirtbahn "Sommerrain" 
wo findet man die?

Grüße 
ra.


----------



## zerg10 (27. Februar 2003)

Hi Ra.Bretzeln,

die Details dazu stehen hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t45475.html 

Wollte das mal am Samstagnachmittag antesten.  

Viele Grüsse,
Zerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (28. Februar 2003)

Hallole Zerg,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Mal sehen, ich würde gern mal mitkommen, hört sich interessant an. Ich hab gerade nur etwas Last mit meinem Magen und weiß noch net ob ich morgen schon fit bin. Sach einfach mal wann Du morgen fahren willst, ich meld mich dann evtl. kurzfristig ob ich mitkomme oder net.

Bis dahin 
Kette rechts,
ra.


----------



## zerg10 (28. Februar 2003)

Hi Du,

zuerst natürlich gute Besserung. Wollte da morgen irgendwie im Laufe des Nachmittags hin, so ab 14:00Uhr. Hängt von der üblichen Einkaufsorgie ab u. natürlich vom Wetter. Aber wetter.com sagt ja schön voraus  

Und bei der Gelegenheit teste ich gleich mal den Fahrradtransport in den öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel.

Kriegst gleich noch meine Händi-Nr.,
Zerg


----------



## tde (28. Februar 2003)

Hi alle,

falls ich morgen nicht motorisiert Zweirad fahre (auf einer Kartbahn), bin ich dabei. Sommerain ist eine gute Idee. Eventuell fahre ich auch schon früher und komme dann mit dem MTB direkt hin (erstmal auf den Stadtplan schauen). 

Holle und Ra.Bretzeln: würdet ihr mitkommen? Wir könnten uns bei Ruhbank treffen und ein bisschen um den Frauenkopf fahren, von dort weiter Richtung Sommerrain. Oder mit dem Auto gen Schurwald, ab in die Bikeschlucht und Umgebung und dann um 14.00 Uhr mit zerg10 bei der Dirtbahn treffen? Ich kann drei Bikes plus Fahrer mitnehmen, ihr müsstet dann allerdings vorher irgendwie zu mir in den Osten kommen.


----------



## Holle (28. Februar 2003)

@tde und den Rest: Bin dabei.
Es sei denn, jemand möchte ne größere Runde fahren. Vielleicht hab ich die Leut bissle verschreckt mit meinen 70-80 km. 50 km reichen auch.

Gruss

Holger


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (28. Februar 2003)

@tde: Dein Vorschlag hört sich ganz gut an, wie bereits oben geschrieben geht's mir vom Magen her z.Zt. net so gut (mittlerweile aber schon etwas besser) . Von daher würde ich gerne mit meiner Zusage bis morgen warten. Kannst mir ggf. mal ne Nummer geben wo ich Dich erreichen kann (evt. auch per persöhnlicher Mail). Wann würdes Du denn dann frühestens losfahren wollen? Ich könnte erst so gegen 13.00 h bei Dir sein. Wo wohnst Du noch, im Stgt. Osten glaube ich?

Ich würde schon mal gerne im Sommerrain vorbeischauen und wenn Zerg auch Anfänger auf der Dirt-Bahn ist, dann fall ich alleine vielleicht nicht ganz so auf =8- )

@ Holle: bitte keine Ventile mehr rausschrauben !!!!!!


Bis später 
ra.


----------



## Holle (28. Februar 2003)

@ ra. bretzeln. Ventile rausschrauben ist jetzt keine Problem mehr, denn mit dem richtigen Werkzeug kriegt man die auch wieder rein)


----------



## zerg10 (28. Februar 2003)

@Sonntagsfahrer
Konnte es nich' abwarten u. war schon mal heute an der Bahn. Ist relativ neu u. gut zu fahren, auch für so'n Greenhorn wie mich.
 (Wer von Euch kann denn bergauf springen ?)  

Die Leute da sind auch alle okay, auch wenn ich da heute der Senior war. An der S-Bahnhaltestelle ist auch ein gleich Kiosk, nur für den Fall, dass ihr da verhungert ankommt.
Noch 'ne kleine Wegbeschreibung: Wenn ihr von Cannstadt kommt, müsst ihr nach Steinhalden u. von da nach Sommerrain. Da am besten einen Einheimsischen nach dem Albert-Magnus Gymnasium fragen. Schräg gegenüber ist eine grosse Sportanlage u. da ist dann auch die Bahn.

Also dann, bis morgen
Zerg


----------



## tde (28. Februar 2003)

@ alle: 13.00 erst Treffen ist mir zu spät. Ich fahr jetzt schon morgens mit einem Kollegen (entweder Bikeschlucht oder Sommerain. Treffpunkt 9.30 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz vom Leuzebad, dann weitersehen. Wer Lust, kommt auch dahin. Wir fahren so bis Mittag. Weiß noch nicht, ob ich dann noch nachmittag auf die BMX-Bahn gehe. Danke zerg10 für die Wegbeschreibung.


----------



## dercookie (4. März 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

hab´ heute den zerg im Sommerrain getroffen, und der hat mich hierhin verwiesen.
Fahrt ihr alle nur am Wochenende?? Als Student könnt ich auch so unter der Woche gelegentlich mal tagsüber.

Als dann, auf gute Zusammenarbeit,

cookie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (5. März 2003)

Na, das nenne ich eine erfolgreiche Rekrutierung.  Dann wollen wir uns gleich mal von der besten Seite zeigen.
Wie sieht es bei Euch aus ? Hat einer Freitag, Samstag o. Sonntag Zeit ?
Holle, als echter Student hast Du Freitags bestimmt keine Vorlesung, oder ? Und bei mir wird's langsam Zeit wieder ein paar km's zu schrubben.
Also, wer will wann u. wo ?

Viele Grüsse,
Zerg


----------



## Holle (5. März 2003)

Hey,

@dercookie: Yepp, Student bin ich auch, und hab auch unter der Woche Zeit zum Biken. Meld dich einfach am besten über ne private Nachricht, dann fahrn wir mal ne Runde.

@Zerg

Hab am Freitag Zeit, Wetter.com meldet aber Regen.

@den Rest:

Wochenend-Wetter sieht besser aus.
Hoffe, dass wir mal wieder ne richtig fette Action starten können.

Bis dann.

Greetz

Holle


----------



## zerg10 (5. März 2003)

@Holle
Wetter.com is' auch nicht mehr dass, was es früher mal war  
Könnte aber theoretisch auch am WE. Können's ja spontan entscheiden. 
Dir zuliebe nehme ich dann auch das kleine schwarze ... HT 
(Spass beiseite, hab' gemerkt dass das Fully 'ne neue Kette u. Kassette braucht, auaaua)

Der Rest ist natürlich auch aufgerufen, eingeladen, gezwungen mitzumachen ...

Zerg


----------



## dercookie (5. März 2003)

das klappt ja prima.
freitag so am frühen nachmittag, wegen mir auch noch früher, wenn´s nicht grad hagelt. oh gutes wetter.komm

cookie


----------



## Backwoods (5. März 2003)

Hi,

ich hab warscheinlich dieses wochenende auch mal wieder zeit zum biken! es sei denn ich fahr doch noch kurzentschlossen auf ne skitour in die alpen. hängt vom wetter ab und ob dann kurzfristig ein auto frei ist damit ich nicht soviel km auf meinen alten tdi schrub. der hat schon 220.000  

mir passt der sonntag nachmittag so ab 1330. samstag weiss ich net so genau. hätte mal wieder bock auf schluchteln. sommerrain wär auch mal interessant. beleuchtet ist da net zufällig?

zwecks skitouren könnte ich aber auch noch mehr an meiner kondition arbeiten. die solitude runde würde ich dem schönbuch vorziehen. wer war da der guide? tde  

ich werd mal ra.bretzeln anrufen. eigentlch müsst ich an beiden tagen biken. die kiste steht schon viel zu lang im keller rum

bis zum woe


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (6. März 2003)

Hallole miteinander,

Backwoods, gibt's dich auch noch.....:- ).  
Dieses Wochenende fahr ich mal wieder ins Rheinland und werde dort einer meiner Lieblingsstrecken fahren, in der Nähe von Burscheid an der Dhünn.  Da gibt's weltklasse Singeltrails.

Sorry, bin also net dabei. Ich werd aber versuchen am 16.03 bei der Stuttgarter Street Session dabei zu sein, dann sieht man sich hoffentlich. 

@ Backwoods, meldsch Dich mal bei mir wegen der Free Raid?

Grüße 
ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dercookie (6. März 2003)

das wird wohl nix morgen! ich war dienstag kurz im wald und wär´da schon fast ersoffen, aber immerhin ein lama getroffen, aber das ist eine andere geschichte...

am wochenende bin ich leider nicht da, aber wir nächste woche geht´s wieder (man ist ja student).

cookie


----------



## dercookie (7. März 2003)

bei dem wetter heute könnt´ man sich´s nochmal überlegen.  vielleicht heute mittag so ab zwei? 
fragt sich dercookie


----------



## Holle (7. März 2003)

Auch ich muss mich zumindest für Samstag abmelden, denn da geht's am zum Fellhorn...noch bisschen beim Boarden austoben.
Und wenn Sonntag was zusammengeht und ich nicht zu platt bin, werd ich auch am Start sein.

Gruss @all

Holle


----------



## tde (8. März 2003)

@Backwoods: Für die Solitude-Runde spiel ich gerne den Guide, nur nicht an diesem Wochenende. Ich hoffe, dass ich nächstes WoEnd wieder da bin. Dann Schlucht oder Solitude.


----------



## Koeni (8. März 2003)

Servus!

So 'n Solitude- Guide könnt ich auch mal gebrauchen. Ich hab's Net weit, hatte nur bisher kein Bock den Tag auf Trail-Suche zu verbringen un war in alt bekanntem Gebiet unterwegs.


----------



## tde (8. März 2003)

@Koni: na dann. Wenn ich nächsten Samstag/Sonntag da sein sollte, schließ' dich den Sonntagsfahrern einfach an. Danke auch für Deine Mail, Strecken können wir vielleicht am besten bei gemeinsamer Ausfahrt besprechen.


----------



## Backwoods (8. März 2003)

@ tde:

nächstes wochenende wird kritisch, da ich bei brasuchbarem wetter eher in die alpen fahr. und wenn net ist ja ncoh die streetsession in stuttgart part II. da wollt ich dann scho dabei sein. ra.bretzlen und zerg10 denke ich mal auch.

@ all:
wer hat denn nu dieses wochenende zeit? ich werd nachher vielleicht noch ne runde streeten in sifi gehen. mal sehen was es so vor der haustüe für locations hat.

morgen würds ab 1330 passen. bevor ich mehr am karte lesen bin als am treten schau ich mir erst die dirtbahn in sommerain an und fahr dann ncoh an die schlucht. irgendlwelche anderen kreativen vorschläge?


----------



## SOX (8. März 2003)

Morgen wäre ich auch dabei.
Gegend am liebsten im Schönbuch. Da gibt es doch auch die ein oder anderen schönen Trails.
Gegen Mittag ist für mich o.k., das Wetter soll ja richtig gut werden.
Treffpunkt könnte man am Waldfriedhof in Herrenberg machen, sagen wir die vorgeschlagenen 13:30 Uhr?
Wer ist dabei?

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Flameboy (9. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SOX _
> *....
> Treffpunkt könnte man am Waldfriedhof in Herrenberg machen, sagen wir die vorgeschlagenen 13:30 Uhr?
> .....*



Fahrt ihr öfters in Herrenberg und hättet mal lust einen "Anfänger" bischen fit zu machen? oder fahrt ihr Lieber euren harten Kurs wo ich als Anfänger nicht mithalten kann?


----------



## SOX (9. März 2003)

heute nachmittag eine Runde zu drehen? Ich möchte gerne fahren aber alleine habe ich auch keine Lust. Ich würde 14:30 Waldfriedhof Herrenberg vorschlagen. 
Bist Du dabei?

Gruß Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flameboy (9. März 2003)

Sox, wenn du mich meinst:
Wäre dabei, wenn es dir nichts ausmacht n Anfänger mitzunehmen


----------



## zerg10 (9. März 2003)

Hi Sonntagsfahrer,

sorry, aber dieses WE hat's bei mir nich' geklappt. War gestern auf der Retro Classic schöne alte Autos anstaunen u. heute war irgendwann in der Nacht der Formel 1 Auftakt ...

@Backwoods, Ra.Bretzeln, Tde
Wie sieht's bei Euch unter der Woche mit 'nem Abstecher zum Sommerrain aus ? Oder am Freitachspätnachmittag ? Und wer von Euch ist beim TripleS dabei ?

@Holle, Superfriend, Bikebooster, SOX u. den Rest der CC-Fraktion
Die Tage werden ja wieder länger, also muss es ja nich' mehr der Sonntag sein, oder ?

@DerCookie u. alle Interessierten
Studierst Du in Stuttgart-City ? Wenn ja, hättest Du Lust an 'nem Aufstieg ? Vom Feuersee nach Degerloch mit 'ner kleinen (harmlosen) Freeride-Runde ?

@Flameboy
Willkommen. Wir nehmen alle u. jeden mit. Sind eigentlich auch alle Kategorien u. Leistungsstufen vertreten. Also trau' Dich ruhig 

Zerg


----------



## Flameboy (9. März 2003)

Jo war heute schon mit Sox (special Thx ! ) ne runde durchn Stadtwald und den rest biken, hat hammers fun gemacht und hab ne nette neue tour kennengelernt !


----------



## SOX (9. März 2003)

Bei mir ist ausser am WE nicht viel los, es sein denn, die Tage sind bedeutend länger als jetzt (Hochsommer).

Bis nächste Woche in Stuggitown zum streeten?

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Backwoods (9. März 2003)

Hi Zerg,

sommerrain hab ich mir heut mal kurz angesehen und anschließend mit der bike guerillia das remstal, genauer geasagt den korber kopf, unsicher gemacht. war echt spaßig. die ham ne schöne strecke da mit kleinen, mittleren und seit gestern auch einem großen kicker. bild davon gibts im entsprechendem thread. da gibts für jeden was zum springen, üben und es bleibt wohl auch noch ne herausforderung übrig 

wir sollten da mal ein ausflug hin machen. könnte man gut mit der schlucht verbinden. eventuell könnten wir auch vom kernen turm oben hinten runter ins remstal abfahren und dann mit den bikes bis zum korber kopf fahren.

wenn wir uns mal in sommerrain treffen war das ok. ich kann aber unter der woche eher nicht. bos ich nach dem schaffen dort bin isse bei stau auf der b14 bestimmt 1830 bis 1900. aber demnächst ist ja länger hell. dann lohnt sichs trotzdem.

ob ich bei der tripple s dabei bin entscheidet sich erst do oder fr. wenn das wetter in den alpen gut ist bin ich weg  ra.bretzeln wollte glaub hin. ich sag dann bescheid.


----------



## zerg10 (10. März 2003)

@SOX
Wenn's Wetter einigermassen mitmacht, bin ich dabei. Mag halt keinen Regen. Kommst Du auch ? Könnten dann ja eine eigene Sonntagsfahrer-Fraktion eröffnen  
Ich hoffe ich hab' bis dahin die neue Kette u. das Ritzel drauf, weil's gerade mächtig in meinem Antrieb knackt ...

@Rest
So wie's gerade aussieht, verheize ich morgen ein paar Überstunden u. fahr' zum Sommerrain. Alternative wäre die Abfahrt Degerloch -> City. Wer will mit ?

Gruss,
Matthias


----------



## Holle (10. März 2003)

Hey Zerg,

wann soll's denn losgehen. Hab morgen Zeit.


----------



## zerg10 (10. März 2003)

Hi Holle,

werde hier so um 15:00 o. 15:30 gehen. Bin mir aber noch nich' so sicher, ob's der Sommerrain (BMX-Bahn) o. die Abfahrt in die Stadt wird. 
Würdest Du beides mitmachen wollen ?

Viele Grüsse,
Zerg


----------



## Itekei (10. März 2003)

Die Remstalguerilla läd Euch natürlich auch gerne zu sich ein, da hats auch ein paar Sachen zum Hüpfen  Backwoods durfte gestern unsere Pisten bereits befahren  Ist wiegesagt für jeden was dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (10. März 2003)

@Itekei
Nachdem unser Scout Backwoods voll des Lobes von Euren Strecken war, ist das natürlich ein unbedingtes Muss.
Werde aber morgen doch wohl eher die Vorteile meiner VVS-Jahreskarte ausnutzen u. zum Sommerrain fahren bzw. mich ein paar Mal von Degerloch in Kessel stürzen.
Und das Treffen "Remstalguerilla meets Sonntagsfahrer" können wir ja beim TripleS planen. 
Gemeinsam sollten wir es dann auch schaffen dieses Forum zu übernehmen  

Viele Grüsse,
Matthias


----------



## Itekei (10. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zerg10 _
> *Gemeinsam sollten wir es dann auch schaffen dieses Forum zu übernehmen  *


Diesen Schritt haben wir selbstverständlich längst unternommen und die Forumsleitung unterwandert. Die Proklamation unserer Machtübernahme steht kurz bevor


----------



## zerg10 (10. März 2003)

Auch wenn's ein bisschen Offtopic is', könnten wir ja die Planung der weiteren Übernahmen morgen am Sommerrain besprechen.
Hab' da auch schon den TripleS publik gemacht u. versuche vorbeikommende Gast-Biker zu überzeugen (Mit Worten, weniger mit Fahrkünsten  )


----------



## dercookie (11. März 2003)

hallo zusammen,

wer fährt denn jetzt heut´  wann und wo??? ich wär´ nämlich gern dabei.

hoffentlich klappt das noch bis 3.

cookie


----------



## zerg10 (11. März 2003)

Hi,

muss heute leider bis ca. 15:30Uhr hier bleiben, wollte aber so um 16:00Uhr in Degerloch am Bahnhof sein.
Von da suche ich dann die Fallinie in Kessel, anschliessend mit der Zahnradbahn hochshutteln u. nochmal runter. Und wieder hoch usw., usw.
So wie's gerade aussieht nehme ich Holle mit. 
@dercookie
Na, wie wär das ?

Zerg


----------



## dercookie (11. März 2003)

prima,
eine frage noch: welche bahn bringt mich zum degerlocher bahnhof??

in froher erwartung, cookie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (11. März 2003)

@dercookie
S-Bahn keine, aberso ziemlich jede Stadtbahn. Da musste allerdings aufpassen, ein paar Schaffner mögen da Fahrräder nich' so gerne.
Treffpunkt wäre der Busbahnhof, da ist auch gleich die S-Bahnhaltestelle u. die Zacke hält da auch.


----------



## tde (11. März 2003)

@zerg10: shutteln mit der Seilbahn?  Bin mal gespannt, wie der Fahrer reagiert, wenn ihr seine historische Bahn mit Schlamm und Dreck versaut   

Aber vom Waldfriedhof runter gibt's (soweit ich das überblickt habe) sowieso keine spannende Abfahrt.


----------



## zerg10 (11. März 2003)

Hi Tde,

nö, die Seilbahn is' ja gerade in Renovierung. Wollte bis in die Stadt u. von da mit der Zahnradbahn wieder hoch. Vielleicht kann ich ja da endlich mal das Treppenspringen trainieren    

Bist Du am Sonntag auch dabei ?

Zerg


----------



## tde (11. März 2003)

@zerg: fürs Wochenende hab ich einiges geplant: Schlucht, Solitude-Runde, Frauenkopf, eventuell noch neue Sachen suchen. Wollte - wenn das Wetter mitmacht - und Leute mitkommen, eigentlich Freitag, Samstag, Sonntag fahren. Ob ich zum SSS mitkomm, weiß ich allerdings noch nicht, Stadt ist nicht so mein Fall. Vielleicht schau ich mal zu.

@alle: gibt's schon Pläne von jemandem, wann am Wochenende und wo und wie? Postet mal, dann kan man besser planen.


----------



## Koeni (11. März 2003)

muß auf jeden Fall sein, Solitude wäre ich ziemlich sicher dabei, Street ist nix für mich.
Schlucht und Frauenkopf war ich noch nicht, hätte aber evtl. auch dazu Bock.
Am Samstag will mich ein alter Kumpel in's Stadion schleifen, mal schauen wie ich des hinbiegen kann.(und noch dazu in den 1860-Block)


----------



## zerg10 (11. März 2003)

@Holle u. DerCookie
Sorry, aber 1. hat die Besprechung länger gedauert wie geplant, dann hab' ich 2.die Zacke verpasst, bin aber tapfer 3 Stationen die Alte Weinsteige hoch u. wollte die nächste nehmen. Da hat mich dann ein "freundlicher Schaffner"  darauf hingewiesen, dass Fahrräder nur von den Endstationen mitnehmen darf. AAARRRRRGGGHHHHHHH
Also den Rest auch noch hoch u. oben war ich dann so ziemlich am Ende von allem. Bin dann locker über die Felder heim ...

@Tde
Freitach sind die Körperwelten angesagt u. Samstag die Raumobjekte, dafür bekomm' ich dann den Sonntag frei 
Wollte da eigentlich auch mehr zuschauen wie mitmachen , stand nämlich letztens oben an der berühmten McD-Treppe  

Also komm', will nich' der einzige Sonntagsfahrer (SOX ?!) sein ...

Grüsse auch an den Rest,
Zerg


----------



## Flameboy (11. März 2003)

Hm so ne Solitude Tour wäre was feines, würdet ihr mich mitnehmen ?


----------



## dercookie (12. März 2003)

ich fang´ jetzt mal an mit ´nem Termin für´s Wochenende:
Ich wär´ am Sonntag für ´ne Runde im Wald zu haben. Wo ist mir ziemlich wurst.

@holle: Schlüssel wieder da?


----------



## tde (14. März 2003)

Sonntag könnte gut klappen, ich würde die Solitude-Runde anbieten.

Und heute? Wer hat Zeit? So um 16.00 Uhr und ein zwei Stündchen unterwegs sein. Schlage vor: Frauenkopf mit seinen netten, kleinen FR-Einlagen.


----------



## Flameboy (14. März 2003)

Wo bei stuttgart ist den der frauenkopf... wenn ich mit meinem CC mithalten kann würd ich event mitkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (14. März 2003)

@Tde (u. die anderen natürlich auch)
Wie sieht es bei Dir am Samstag aus ? So gegen 14:00Uhr ? Da gibt es ja noch den Rössleweg, haste den mal getestet ?

@Ra.Bretzeln
Wir sehen uns am Sonntag  

Bis dann,
Matthias


----------



## Flameboy (14. März 2003)

zerg kannst du mir sagen wo in Stgt der frauenkopf ist?


----------



## zerg10 (14. März 2003)

Hi flameboy,

warte mal 'ne Sekunde, ich poste gleich mal 'ne Karte ...


----------



## Holle (14. März 2003)

@tde: Hey, heut Biken wär o.k.
Wo startest du? Oder kommst du in Degerloch vorbei? Uhrzeit ist o.k.

@den rest: Also, streeten ist auch nicht mein Fall, zumindest nicht mit meinem Hardtail.
Also, für so n CC-Runde wohin auch immer, bin ich am Samstag und Sonntag zu haben.

Holle


----------



## zerg10 (14. März 2003)

Also, der Frauenkopf ist im Südosten von Stuttgart, wenn Du von Degerloch aus kommst, am Fernsehturm/Kickers-Stadion vorbei, Richtung Stadt, dann kommt auf der linken Seite 'ne Stadtbahnhaltestelle, da musst Du dann rein. Hat 'ne Menge netter Biergärten da, könntet gleich mal testen welche schon offnen haben ...


----------



## Flameboy (14. März 2003)

also wenns keinen stört komm ich heute um 16 uhr mit.. muss halt sehen wie ich von herrenberg dort hin komme


----------



## zerg10 (14. März 2003)

@Flameboy
Keine Sorge, Du störst bestimmt niemanden, es gibt bei uns kein Verheizen u. Leistungsdenken. Die Bergziegen warten halt oben u. die Freerider unten, zwischendurch wird sich unterhalten u. durch die Gegend gefahren ...

@Holle
Wie war Eure Runde am Dienstag ?


----------



## Flameboy (14. März 2003)

wo dort trifft man?

kenne keinen von euch, werd euch also nicht erkennen ohne anhaltspunkt...


----------



## zerg10 (14. März 2003)

Mich heute garnich', 1. weil's Fully einen neuen Antrieb kriegt u. ich meinen Keller heute aufräumen muss.

Holle erkennst Du am roten Bike, Tde daran, dass er immer ein anderes hat  , Backwoods 'nen grünen Helm u. Ra.Bretzeln fährt ein Rayzor.

Am besten ihr tauscht Eure Händi-Nr. (per PM) aus, dann könnt ihr Euch zusammen telefonieren ...

Viel Spass dann,
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tde (14. März 2003)

@Freitagsfahrer: also gut, mach ich jetzt den Treffpunkt aus. 16.00 Uhr am Bahnhof Degerloch. Das ist für Holle kein Problem und Flameboy findet's von Herrenberg aus ganz easy. Mich erkennt man momentan an einem roten Canyon-Bike.

Und bitte bis 15.30 Uhr hier posten, wer mitkommt. Sollte ich heute nämlich Lonesome Rider sein, starte ich lieber im Osten oder fahre zur Schlucht. Okay, bis gleich, Thorsten


----------



## Flameboy (14. März 2003)

also ich komme mit, hab eh nix zu tun


----------



## tde (14. März 2003)

@Flameboy: Funk mal bitte Deine Handy-Nr. durch, meine habe ich Dir per pm geschickt. Falls Holle nicht mitkommt, wär's geschickter, wir starten von mir aus (S-Ost). Ich geb Dir dann eine einfache Wegbeschreibung.


----------



## Koeni (14. März 2003)

Heute wird's bei mir nix, aber morgen auf der Solitude bin ich dabei.Uhrzeit ist mir egal, muß halt jemand was vorschlagen.

Viel Spaß Heute


----------



## Backwoods (14. März 2003)

Hi,

ich bin dieses Woe wieder mehr auf zwei brettern als auf zwei reifen unterwegs. schade das ich die solitude runde verpasse. hoffe die wird bald möglcihst nochmal angeboten.

viel spass bei streeten, mal sehen was die bild dieses mal schreibt  und lasst euch nicht einbuchten


----------



## Koeni (14. März 2003)

Aha, ich hab mich wohl im Tag vertan. Ihr wollt also am Sonntag zur Solitude.
Was ist am Samstag?

Wenn niemand was vorschlägt, fahr ich in den Stromberg.
Kann gerne jemand mitkommen,aber Euch Stuttgartern ist des wohl zu weit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flameboy (15. März 2003)

Was läuft nun morgen? mal sehen, vll komm ich ja wenn was schönes geht.

Btw:
Hab mir gestern auf unserer Tour mein vorderes Ritzel zerheizt, hats n Zahn rausgebrochen, musste es vorher umtauschen gehen....


----------



## SOX (15. März 2003)

Hallo Sontagsfahrer,
geht morgen so ab 11:00 Uhr was in Stuttgart? Ich bin ab 10:00 Uhr im Stuttgarter Osten und habe bis 17:00 Uhr Nachmittag Zeit zum biken.
Eigentlich wollte ich zur street session, aber eine CC-Tour ist mir lieber.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## dercookie (15. März 2003)

ich wäre morgen (sonntag)  ab 13:30 für alles offen. bitte postet doch wer wann wo abfährt.

bis dahin, cookie


----------



## Flameboy (15. März 2003)

Also ich wäre morgen vll. auch dabei, so ab 13:30 / 14:00 

Wenn Möglich bitte einer ne Pumpe für Franz. Ventile mitbringen, finde meine grad nicht und brauch etwas Luft


----------



## Holle (15. März 2003)

Ok,

ich bin auch dabei. Ab 14:00 Uhr.
Kann ne nette CC-Runde rund um die Solitude guiden. Aber was den Treffpunkt anbelangt, hab ich noch keinen so rechten Plan, was da für alle am besten wäre. Ich zumindest fahr ab Degerloch...
Schaut einfach nochmal vormittags ins Forum!!
ca. 4 Stunden Zeit mitbringen. Wie immer: kein Renntempo und ne Pause)


----------



## Flameboy (16. März 2003)

Holle wirds Tempo so wie Freitag, oder mehr oder sogar etwas ruhiger?


----------



## SOX (16. März 2003)

Hallo Leute,
ich fahre heute um 11:00 Uhr mit einem Freund ab Mühlhausen, das ist ein paar Kilometer nördlich von Stuttgart eine mittelmäßige Runde.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Holle (16. März 2003)

@Flameboy: Tempo wird auf keinen Fall schneller wie am Freitag und falls es jemand auf n'er Tour zu schnell geht, dann ist das auch kein Prob. Man kann ja auch mal n Gang runterschalten


----------



## Flameboy (16. März 2003)

Ich werd wohl hier im heimatlichen Schönbuch bleiben und den Wald erkunden, schöne Strecken suchen und gemütlich rumcruisen, Stuttgart ist mir heute zu weit


aber steht noch nicht fest, bin noch für alles offen


----------



## Koeni (16. März 2003)

So, Guten Morgen.

Wie sieht's jetzt aus? Solitude hätte ich zwar bock, aber n bisschen Abfahrtsspaß sollte schon dabei sein. Nur rumkurbeln muß net sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tde (16. März 2003)

@Koeni: bei der Solitude-Runde gibt's ein paar nette Abfahrten.

Wir treffen uns um 14.00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz am Kräherwald bei den MTV-Sportplätzen (da ist direkt die Bushaltestelle Kräherwald). Holle müsste Bescheid wissen, alle anderen sind natürlich auch eingeladen, dort hinzukommen.


----------



## Flameboy (16. März 2003)

Wie ist die strecke dort?
viel berg rauf oder hält es sich in grenzen ?


----------



## dercookie (16. März 2003)

bin dabei, kräherwald 14:00, bis dann, cookie


----------



## Koeni (16. März 2003)

Alles klar ich bin auch dabei


----------



## Flameboy (16. März 2003)

Ich komme auch, wenn
1)mir jemand sagt wo genau das ist, also heißt die Straße "Kräherwald" oder wie? komme nicht aus der gegend und kenne mich da 0 aus!
2)jemand ne Pumpe dabei hat mit aufsatz für n Franz. Ventil?!


----------



## dercookie (16. März 2003)

@flameboy mit pumpe kann ich nicht dienen, aber du kannst dich wenn du willst am pragsattel (stadtbahn) mit mir treffen:
Stadtbahn U5  Richtung Freiberg
13:32  ab  Hauptbf (A.-Klett-Pl.)   13:38  an  Pragsattel


----------



## Koeni (16. März 2003)

@Flameboy
Also, die Pumpe bring ich mit, allerdings musst Du da ganz schön fleißig pumpen.
Ich hab aber auch nen AV-Adapter, vielleicht gibt's da ja ne Tankstelle zum aufpumpen.
Die Straße heßt "Am Kräherwald", wie man mit öffentlichen hinkommt weiß ich net.Ich komm aus der anderen Ecke.Da mußt Du einen von den anderen fragen.


----------



## Flameboy (16. März 2003)

ok ich werd mim auto kommen, is billiger und bequemer!


S-Bahn würde mir nicht mehr reichen, da hätte ich 12:47 fahren müssen das ich 13:25 am Hauptbahnhof bin


----------



## dercookie (16. März 2003)

@flameboy: fahr einfach die A81 immer gradeaus und dann irgandwann richtung messe. dann bist du auf der kräherwaldstrasse, und der parkplatz kommt irgendwann auf der linken seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (16. März 2003)

@dercookie
Also am Tennisclub?


----------



## dercookie (16. März 2003)

tde hat irgendwas von mtv-sportplätzen geschrieben, das wird wohl angeschrieben sein. ob die da tennis spielen weiß ich nich


----------



## Flameboy (16. März 2003)

Jo war doch ein netter Tag, muss ich sagen, Konditionell ging er zwar an die Grenze, aber so machts spaß


Nur meine Linke hand tut noch etwas weh.. is halt **** ohne handschuhe!

Nächstes Wochenende in die Schlucht (oder was war das?)? Wo liegt die den ?

Morgen erstmal Bike zum Händler, Mängel beseitigen lassen


----------



## Koeni (16. März 2003)

Ja,war fein heute. Nur merk ich's schon in den Beinen, aber des geht schon in Ordnung.

@tde
Hast Du noch meine Pumpe? Wenn ja können wir das  vielleicht nächste Woche machen.
Schlucht würd ich mir gerne mal ansehen.

@Flameboy
Hau dem Hänler die xtr-Schaltung um die Ohren.


----------



## zerg10 (16. März 2003)

Hi Sonntagsfahrer,

war heute mit Ra.Bretzeln in der Stadt beim SSS. Grob geschätzt waren's ca. 65 Biker, dass macht dann schon Eindruck, wenn so 'ne Horde losfährt...
Die Details stehen bestimmt spätestens morgen in DDD-Forum u. meine Bilder in der Galerie, aber ein Bild muss ich einfach posten. Es zeigt Ra.Bretzeln beim 'nen schönen Drop im Schlosspark.
Und war wirklich viel Fun, sogar für so 'nen Amateur wie mich. 
Wann geht's das nächste Mal zur Schlucht ? Ich bin dabei,

Zerg

Noch 'nen Gruss an unsere Nachbarn, die Remstalguerilla, habt ihr klasse organisiert ! Dafür bekommt Ihr einen Ehrenplatz, wenn wir das Forum übernommen haben


----------



## zerg10 (16. März 2003)

Und noch eins, weil's so schön war ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldarbeiter (16. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zerg10 _
> *Noch 'nen Gruss an unsere Nachbarn, die Remstalguerilla, habt ihr klasse organisiert ! Dafür bekommt Ihr einen Ehrenplatz, wenn wir das Forum übernommen haben     *


wir werden vorbereitet sein... 
btw, kommt doch, wie euer Kollege Backwoods, mal zu Besuch... 

/EDIT: ach, wurde ja vorne schon geschrieben...  Wir haben unsere Späher halt überall.


----------



## zerg10 (17. März 2003)

Hallo Sonntagsfahrer,

ich denke, nachdem wir jetzt schon zweimal eingeladen worden sind, sollten wir da echt mal vorbeischauen, könnte man ja als (Sonntags-)Tour gestalten, oder ?

@Waldarbeiter & Co.
Eine andere Alternative wäre natürlich auch ein gemeinsamer Ausritt in die Bikerschlucht, sozusagen auf neutralem Boden  

Viele Grüsse,
Zerg


----------



## Itekei (17. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zerg10 _
> *@Waldarbeiter & Co.
> Eine andere Alternative wäre natürlich auch ein gemeinsamer Ausritt in die Bikerschlucht, sozusagen auf neutralem Boden
> *


Was genau ist denn diese Schlucht und wie ist die Beschaffenheit der Abfahrt ? Sprünge usw. ?


----------



## tde (17. März 2003)

@Sonntagsfahrer: nächstes Wochenende Schlucht? Wir hatten das sowieso geplant. Also, wer mitkommen will, gerne.

@Itekei: 1,5 Kilometer, 100 Hm runter, nicht besonders steil, ein schmaler bis mittelbreiter Trail mit Wurzeln, Spurrillen usw. kleinere Kicker bzw. querliegende Baumstämme, ein großer Sprung (bis jetzt aber noch niemanden gesehen, der diesen auch wirklich spingt) und das Ganze macht wirklich Spaß, auch ohne Hardcore-DH-FR-Maschine. Für fragile Mararthonbikes vielleicht nicht ganz das Richtige 

@Koeni: Hab Deine Pumpe, gebe ich Dir am besten am WoEnd, wenn Du mitkommst.

@Flameboy und Holle: Falls ihr wieder mitkommt, bitte nicht dauernd vor und hinter mir stürzen - das bringt mich irgendwie aus dem Fahrfluss 
Unsere Solitude-Runde gestern ruft natürlich auch nach Wiederholung, dann aber mit Rappenhof. So in zwei drei Wochen vielleicht. Bis dahin hat Flameboy sein Bike bestimmt wieder wettbewerbsfähig gemacht und den XTR-Zahnausfall beseitigt
 . War auf jeden Fall echt nett gestern.


----------



## zerg10 (17. März 2003)

He Jungs,

was war denn das los ? Ich bin doch der Sturzverantwortliche u. da fahr' ich einmal nich' mit und schon bewerbt Ihr Euch um meinen Titel 
Schlucht is' okay wenn's Wetter einigermassen mitmacht. Am liebsten wäre mir der Nachmittag. 
Backwoods hatte da doch in der Nähe noch 'ne Strecke oder verwechsel' ich das wieder ?  

Zerg

Wenn's so weitergeht, kann ich die Marathonsaison abschreiben ...


----------



## Holle (17. März 2003)

Yepp, 

die Runde gestern hat echt gut gerockt. 50 km Strecke, mit sehr vielen Cross Country - Einlagen und grob geschätzt rund 1000 Hm.

Na gut, also konditionell hat mich das Ganze noch nicht sooo gestresst. Der Sturz hat meinen Zeigefinger etwas anschwellen lassen, aber alles halb so wild) Spassig war's auf jeden Fall.

Wie tde schont erwähnt hat, die Runde schreit nach Wh. Wenn man noch den einen oder anderen Dh mitnimmt, ist die Runde auf ca. 70 - 80 km ausbaubar, was natürlich n paar Hm mehr bedeutet. 

ABER @all: Lasst euch nicht abschrecken und kommt das nächste Mal einfach mit. Und wenn der ein oder andere n bisschen schwächelt ist das kein Problem. Wir sind ja schließlich keine Unmenschen.

Allerding fallen bei mir die nächsten zwei Wochenenden flach. Am ersten April-Wochenende bin ich wieder am Start. Bis dahin, viel Spass beim Biken.

Greetz Holle


----------



## Flameboy (17. März 2003)

Also Tde ich bin kurz nach dir geflogen,da du eh gelegen bist dürfte das ja nix ausgemacht haben.. immer die ausreden *tztztz*

Händler hat das Bike, hat zwar bissle komisch gekuckt usw aber das is mir wurscht, soll kucken das ers richtet ! Zuerst sagte er Donnerstag kann ichs holen, aber dann tritratrullala wegen schönem wetter und es ist netmal 3 Wochen alt kann ichs morgen nachmittag schon wieder haben.

Und wenn nix dazwischen kommt bin ich in der Schlucht dabei!

Wo genau ist die den ?


----------



## Superfriend (17. März 2003)

Hm, du fährst ein Corratec und kommst aus BB, lass mich raten: Bei Fahrrad Kaiser gekauft? Ohje...


----------



## Flameboy (17. März 2003)

jo da hab ichs her, und im nachhinein auch schlechte sachen gehört..... 
aber solange sie die teile umtauschen is es egal


----------



## Koeni (17. März 2003)

Also für Schlucht am Wochenende könnte ich mich glaub ich begeistern, weiß halt noch nicht was sonst so ansteht, aber sag jetzt einfach mal zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tde (18. März 2003)

@flameboy: stopp, hier geht's um meine Ehre!!! Ich war nämlich der einzige, der NICHT abgeflogen, sondern sehr sauber am Bruchpilot Holle vorbeigeflogen ist Auch wenn Dein Sturz durchaus ehrenvoll war (immerhin musstest Du die drei Kuppen und in der Mitte noch einen sich wieder sammelnden Holle passieren) würde ich Dir dennoch ein paar Punkte in der B-Note abziehen - weil: wenn man die dritte Kuppe (immerhin fast einen Meter breit) um mehr als einen halben Meter mit dem Vorderrad verfehlt, bräuchtest Du nicht nur Handschuhe (wegen Aua), sondern vielleicht auch eine Brille Aber stürzen ist menschlich und wir sind alle keine Kinder von Traurigkeit, oder?


----------



## Flameboy (18. März 2003)

Ey ich hatte ne Brille 


Und ja handschuhe wären nützlich, verzeih das ich dich fälschlicherweise aus Bruchpilot dargestellt habe



in 5 stunden geh ich bike wieder holen... muahaha


----------



## zerg10 (18. März 2003)

@Tde, Holle, Flameboy
Bevor das Ganze hier noch eskaliert, schreite ich mal als neutraler Schiedsrichter ein   und verordne Euch ein kurzfristig angesetztes Straftraining. 
Wie wäre es z.B. am Donnerstagnachmittag am Sommerrain ? Dann könnt Ihr (unter meiner Aufsicht, hihihi) über Flugkurven, Landungen u. Synchronspringen diskutieren.
Hätte auch den angenehmen Nebeneffekt, dass ich da nicht alleine der Puky-Gang ausgeliefert wäre ...  

@Backwoods
Skifahrsaison sollte vorbei sein, also auf's Radl schwingen. Hast Du bei DC kein Gleitzeitkonto ?

@Koeni
Wir kennen uns noch nicht, wäre ein guter Zeitpunkt. Ansonsten am Sonntag ...

C U all,
Zerg


----------



## Flameboy (18. März 2003)

Ich kenne auch den Sommerrain nicht, wenn du mir sagen würdest wo das ist, und was dort besodneres ist.... Klär mich auf!


Und mal am Rande:
Hat keiner von euch ICQ oder IRC?


----------



## zerg10 (18. März 2003)

... ist eine öffentliche BMX-Strecke u. dazu in einem einigermassen guten Zustand (jetzt wohl nimmer, nachdem am Sonntag der TripleS da geendet hat).
Da kann man (Zitat Iketei ) hüpfen, d.h. an seiner Technik feilen. Sind zwei Lines mit unterschiedlichem Schwierigkeitsgrad. 
Bevor jetzt die Ausrede mit dem Hardtail kommt, hab' auf der Strecke den Cookie aufgegabelt.

Noch ein Tip zur Anreise, spring in die S2 o. S3, die hält da praktisch vor der Haustür, mim Auto war's eine ewige Kurverei bevor wir's gefunden hatten.

Bis dann,
Zerg

P.S.: Mir is' schon mein Händi zum kompliziert, was will ich alter Sack dann mit ICQ      ?


----------



## Flameboy (18. März 2003)

ok hab kein hardtail aber CC bike mit Clickern *rausrede*


----------



## zerg10 (18. März 2003)

Ausrede ist nicht akzeptiert. Fahre auch mit Clickies u. würde nie auf die Dinger verzichten, sonst würde es mit meinem Absprung überhaupt nich' klappen, ausserdem erhöhen die Dinger den Adrenalinausstoss bei verpatzten Landungen 
Und mit Dämpfer hinten u. Federgabel vorne bist Du schon besser ausgerüstet wie 80% der anderen Fahrer, die da teilweise mit Schutzblechen, Beleuchtung u. Seitenständern 'rumkurven.
Ausnahme sind die BMX'ler u. die geben einem dafür gute Tips ...


----------



## Flameboy (18. März 2003)

hm soll ichs riskieren.... ich mein den aber dnan nehm ich handschuhe mit... muss halt bis 15 uhr 15 arbeiten, dann noch dort hin fahren ( wo is das überhaupt)


----------



## Koeni (18. März 2003)

@zerg10
Ich hätte zwar große Lust mir die Bahn mal anzuschauen, aber leider arbeite ich grad als "Vollidiot" in Feuerbach im Schichtdienst (Autokühler zusammenbauen etc.) und hab diese Woche leider Spätschicht. Das heißt bis 23Uhr Depp spielen.

Übrigens solltet Ihr alle auch lieber mal was arbeiten bevor Euch der Chef beim surfen erwischt, oder seit Ihr alle arbeitslos und zu Hause( Wahrscheinlich genau deshalb).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flameboy (18. März 2003)

Meiner einer hat heute n freien tag


----------



## zerg10 (18. März 2003)

@flameboy
Station Sommerrain ist zwei Haltestellen hinter Cannstatt, liegt in der 20er Zone (Für den Fall das Du 'ne VVS-Karte hast)

@Koeni
Kein Problem, findet sich bestimmt mal ein Termin. Und mein aufrichtiges Bedauern dafür, dass Du bei dem Wetter bis 23:00Uhr schuften musst. Werde am Donnerstag um 6:00Uhr anfangen, dann klappts auch mit dem Nachmittag.

Zum Internet: Ich besitze das Privileg eines eigenen Büros mit Sicht auf'n Flur bzw. den Degerlocher Fernsehturm (protz) u. die Netzwerker/Firewaller stehen bei mir im Sold. 

Bis demnächst,
Zerg


----------



## Holle (18. März 2003)

Sorry Leutz,

wg. Sommerrain meld ich mich gleich mal wieder ab.
Ich schau mir die Bahn schon noch irgendwann an, aber vorher sollte mein Finger wieder etwas abschwellen. Ausserdem brauch ich n neuen Lenker, weil der ist mir bei meinem Sturz am Sonntag kurz hinter dem linken Hörnchen eingeknickt  
Für ne CC-Runde wär ich evtl. am Freitag wieder zu haben.

Bis dann.

Holle


----------



## zerg10 (18. März 2003)

Hi Holle,

zuerst ma gute Besserung für's Fingerchen. Ich hoffe, der Sturz war wenigstens spektakulär genug  
Warst schon beim Arzt ? Bin nämlich bei 'nen ähnlichen Sturz (Hand zwischen Hörnchen u. Lenker) zwei Wochen mit 'nem angeknacksten Kahnbein 'rumgelaufen.

Bis demnächst,
Zerg


----------



## Backwoods (18. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zerg10 _
> *@Backwoods
> Skifahrsaison sollte vorbei sein, also auf's Radl schwingen. Hast Du bei DC kein Gleitzeitkonto ?
> Zerg *



Die Ski(touren)saison geht jedenfalls bis anfang JUNI !! und vor mai ist meist eh keine 4000er Wetter  *protz*  

Spass bei seite. das ist wirklich so. Bin regelmäßig anfang juni in der schweiz (berner oberland oder wallis) zur saisonabschlußtour.

die nächsten zwei wochenenden werde ich warscheinlich hier am start sein. ob sommerrain mal abends klappt weiß ich net. gleitzeitkonnto (stark im plus) ist natürlich vorhadnen, aber auch ein neuer teamleiter. 

beim schluchteln bin ich natürlcih dabei. vielleicht können wir einen weg rüber ins remstal suchen. wer hat ne karte/ kennt sich aus. ich kenn nur den weg zum kernen turm. von dort aus kann man dann irgendwie ins remstal runter.

@ tde: ich kenn da nur die eine strecke. die angeblcihe zweite hat ncoh nie jemand gefunden! 

bis zum wochenende


----------



## Backwoods (19. März 2003)

Hi,

ich hab zwar keine wander oder bike karte von dem gebiet, aber den stuttgarter strassenatlas (1:20000). vom kernen turm oberhalb der schlucht bis rüber zum korber kopf sinds luftlinie so etwas 9 km. 

wenn man unten vor der schlucht in esslingen oberntal (o.ä.) startet, die schlucht mitnimmt (gerne auch 2x  ) rüber fährt, die strecke am kk mitnimmt und wieder zurück werden um die 50 km rauskommen. höhenmeter weiss ich net. sollte aber für jeden machbar sein.

@zerg und alle anderen: ist wer am freitag ab 17 oder 1730 in sommerrain? früher schaff ichs net.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flameboy (20. März 2003)

Wer wann was wo heute?


----------



## zerg10 (20. März 2003)

@Backwoods,
das hört sich nach 'ner prima Sonntagstour an, Wetterbericht hat auch irgendwas von 20° erzählt, also optimale Bedingungen.
Schlag mal einen Treffpunkt vor, könnte ab 13:30Uhr.
Dafür sieht's bei mir am Freitag schlecht aus, hab' nämlich heute meinen halben Gleittag u. werde so ab 15:00 am Sommerrain hüpfen ...

@Flameboy
Schaltung okay ? Bin heute nachmittag (s.o.) am Sommerrain, erkennst mich am roten Helm u. dem schlechten Fahrstil  

@Rest
Wer ist noch dabei ? Heute oder am Sonntag ? Je nach Anzahl sollten wir uns dann doch bei den Remstaler ankündigen 

Viele Grüsse,
Zerg


----------



## tde (20. März 2003)

tja, eigentlich wollte ich jetzt zum Präventivschlag (verzeiht mir diesen Ausdruck in der momentanen Zeit) ausholen und den Sonntagstermin fixen - aber zerg der Streber steht natürlich um 6.00 Uhr morgens auf, um um 6.50 Uhr (!!!) zu posten 

Aber gut, Sonntag 13.30 Uhr ist eine gute Ansage, da bin ich wohl dabei. Ob es bei mir zeitlich für eine 50 Km-Runde reicht, weiß noch nicht, denn dann wären wir ohne Ortskenntnisse voraussichtlich bis frühabends unterwegs. Für die Schlucht bin ich immer zu haben, ob ich dann mit zum KK komme, mal sehen.

Mein Vorschlag: Treffpunkt Parkplatz bei der Grillwiese in der Nähe der Rotenbergkapelle (auf dem Württemberg) überhalb von Stuttgart-Uhlbach. Von dort aus geht es zum Wald und es sind nur drei Kilometer zum Kernen Turm. Links und rechts könnte man eventuell ein paar Wege scouten. Angeblich soll hinter dem Kernen Turm in Richtung Schlucht rechts eine nette Abfahrt abzweigen, auch mit kleinen Sprüngen etc. Kennt die jemand? ich hab nur davon gehört. Dann würde ich gerne zwei- bis dreimal schluchteln und noch eine kleine Runde durch den Wald drehen, um Kilometer zu machen. Danach zurück zum Treffpunkt. Das Ganze so etwa drei Stunden und 30 Kilometer.

Wie sieht's aus, wer kommt mit?


----------



## zerg10 (20. März 2003)

@Tde
Zerg der Streber ist heute sogar um 5:00Uhr aufgestanden, damit er heute nachmittag gemütlich an seiner Flugtechnik feilen kann.   
Bin (endlich mal wieder) am Sonntach dabei, egal ob Schlucht, Kerner Turm o. der KK.
Sollen wir mal die Remstal-Guerilla pauschal zu uns einladen, dann könnten wir nämlich diese Splittergruppe auch endlich assimilieren.

Versuche gleichmal eine kleine Skizze zu posten,
Zerg


----------



## zerg10 (20. März 2003)

Sodele, hier mal ein Bilchen zur Übersicht. Tde, kannst Du vielleicht mal beschreiben, wo bzw. welcher Park- / Grillplatz gemeint ist ?

Und ich zähl' mal schnell die Teilnehmer durch:
Tde, Koeni, Backwoods,Flameboy, Zerg


----------



## Koeni (20. März 2003)

Also ich bin am Sonntag gerne dabei, aber 'ne 50km Tour dürft Ihr mir nicht antun. Wenn Ihr doch ähnliches vorhaben solltet, würde ich eben solange einfach in der Schlucht bleiben. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch ein verbündeter.
Sommerrain evtl. Samstag mittag?


----------



## tde (20. März 2003)

der Parkplatz ist am Ende des Stettener Wegs (siehe oberer Bildrand auf der Karte), dort etwa, wo "Spielplatz" eingezeichnet ist (rechts oben). Ist aber einfach zu finden: Von Untertürkheim nach Rotenberg reinfahren und dann nicht rechts zur Kapelle sondern geradeaus bis nicht mehr weitergeht.

@Koeni: nach meinem Plan werden's keine 50 Kms.


----------



## tde (20. März 2003)

verbessere: nicht Stettener Weg, sondern Stettener Str.


----------



## Flameboy (20. März 2003)

hm is wieder so verdammt weit.. aber ok
heute werd ich wohl net kommen da es mir zu weit ist, sonntag wohl schon


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (20. März 2003)

Hallo liebe Sonntagsgemeinde, 

wollte mich nur kurz für die nächsten 3 Wochenenden abmelden. 
Ich geh noch mal für ne Woche snowboarden und anschließend muß ich das Wochenende mit der Firma weg (schon wieder snowboarden) Ihr seht das Leben ist hart. Bedauert mich ein wenig (***grins***).

Also amüsiert Euch schön, ich meld mich wenn ich mal wieder dabei bin. 

@zerg: danke für die Photos vom SSS. Sind echt gut geworden. Bei manchen Bildern kommt leider das Spektakuläre net so rüber. 

Kette rechts
ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (20. März 2003)

Hi,

da sich niemand erbarmt morgen abend nach sommerrain zu kommen werde ich wohl auch nicht antreten. da spar ich mir die fahrerei und den stau und geh hier vor der haustür ein bissl streeten und tret ne feierabendrunde.

wenn ich mir im remstal thread so die bilder von der jetzt schon wieder verbesserten strecke anschau muss ich da unbedingt hin. wer würde denn so mit rüber biken vom kernen turm aus? falls nciht genug interesse besteht such ich vielleicht schon mal allein den weg oder wir fahren erst an der schlucht und ich fahr dann gegen 1530 nochmal mit dem auto rüber.

der treffpunkt von tde sagt mir nicht besonders zu. zuviel gurkerei mit dem auto (von hier aus). ich parke lieber unten in obertal (ortsteil von esslingen) oder oben am wanderparkplatz gegenüber der mülldeponie. vielleicht sollten wir handy nr. austauschen und uns im gelände treffen.

Uhrzeit 1330 ist ok früher schaff ichs wohl auch net. und falls doch kann man ja einmal mehr runterfahren.


----------



## zerg10 (21. März 2003)

@Backwoods
Sorry, würde heute gerne nochmal zum Sommerrain, aber Freitags ist da immer Hauptversammlung der Puky-Gang u. nachdem manche Leute Cookie und mich gestern schon todgeschwafelt haben, ist bei mir heute (leider) nur leichtes Ausrollen im SM-Tal angesagt.
Wie sieht's denn bei Dir nächste Woche Mittwoch aus ?

@Ra.Bretzeln
TripleS, die dritte steht an. Sollen wir da hin ?

@DerCookie
Haste Deinen Sattel wieder hochbekommen ? Und hier ein Insider-Joke: "Geht weg, ich brauche noch 8m Anlauf"   

@Rest
30km hört sich gut an, bin auf jeden Fall dabei. 13:30 is' auch okay, könnte sein dass ich ein paar Minuten später komme, weil ich den WEg nicht so genau kenne ...

Bis dann,
Zerg


----------



## Flameboy (21. März 2003)

Werd Sonntag  wohl nicht dabei sein, da ich vorher erfahren das wir nach Baden Baden fahren um dort Verwandtschaft zu besuchen, werd wahrscheinlich mitgehen und  dort ne Runde biken *gg*
Aber poste morgen wohin ich nun gehe


----------



## Koeni (21. März 2003)

Schick mir mal jemand seine Handy Nr. dass ich anrufen kann wenn ich's nicht finde.
Vielleicht noch 'n Tip wo man am besten parkt?


----------



## Backwoods (22. März 2003)

Sodele,

wo seit ihr alle? ich werde morgen jedenfalls spätestens um 1330 an der schlucht sein. entwerder unten weil ich in esslingen obertal parke oder oben am wanderparkplatz gegenüber dem haupteingang der mülldeponie.

unten wäre dann am ende der stettener str. wo nach links der lindenhaldenweg abzweigt. nicht mit dem treffpunkt von tde verwechseln. heisst nur genau so!

ich werd dann 2-3 mal schuchteln und dann rüber zum kk biken   hab mir schon ne route in die karte gezeichnet.

damit wir uns auch irgendwie treffen verschicke ich jetzt gleich ncoh meine handy nr als pm und mail.

hoffe mal bis morgen


----------



## tde (22. März 2003)

Hi Backwoods und Rest,

Wir kommen so um 13.45 Uhr an der Schlucht an (wenn wir pünktlich aus (Rotenberg starten). Bei mir ist noch ein Kollege mit dabei. Eventuell kommen wir mit zum KK, wenn es insgesamt nicht zu weit ist. Am besten morgen vor Ort besprechen.
@Koeni: Du müsstest jetzt meine Mobilnummer per pm bekommen haben.

Also bis morgen, Thorsten


----------



## Backwoods (22. März 2003)

Hi,

na bestens. klingt prima!  

hoffentlich kommt der zerg auch noch. meine handy nr. hab ich verschickt. jetzt kann koeni sich überlegen ob er in obertal oder rothenberg parkt.

kk kann ich nur empfehlen  

bis morgen


----------



## Flameboy (22. März 2003)

ok ich komme auch mit, doch nix Baden Baden !

Achja, ich bin faul ich weiß, wo genau ist das? Also Ort, Straße, Haltestelle .. sowas

Mfg
Flameboy


----------



## Backwoods (22. März 2003)

@ flameboy

wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil  



> _Original geschrieben von tde am 20.03.03 _
> *der Parkplatz ist am Ende des Stettener Wegs (siehe oberer Bildrand auf der Karte), dort etwa, wo "Spielplatz" eingezeichnet ist (rechts oben). Ist aber einfach zu finden: Von Untertürkheim nach Rotenberg reinfahren und dann nicht rechts zur Kapelle sondern geradeaus bis nicht mehr weitergeht.
> *



Heisst aber stettener str. Meine vorschläge zum Parken stehen oben

Ich seh da allerdings bei allen vorgeschlagenen treffpunkten ein problem mit der haltestelle. da fährt glaube ich maximal ein bus und es ist ja auch noch sonntag. zum parkplatz oben an der deponie fährt überhaupt nix.

könnte dich eventuell mitnehmen, du kommst ja auch aus dem kreis bb. weiss allerdings nicht wie du dann heimkommst, wenn ich noch zum kk rüber bike. ich hatte eigentlich vor erst so gegen 1830 wieder am auto zu sein. 

nächstes problem ist ich hab nur einen dachträger. hab zwar einen kombi, aber die heckklappe geht monentan nur von innen auf. ich hoffe mal dass ich von innen noch an die beiden veriegelungen komm wenn dein bike drinnen liegt  ruf halt mal an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (23. März 2003)

Die Nummern von tde und Backwoods hab ich bekommen,danke.

Ich glaub ich parke an der Mülldeponie, fahr vielleicht schon früher los.Wir können ja gegen 13.30 mal telefonieren oder treffen uns so.

Bis dann, Koni


----------



## tde (23. März 2003)

@alle: Wer kommt denn jetzt überhaupt noch zum Treffpunkt Rotenberg? Falls keiner da sein sollte, fahr ich mit meinem Kollegen vielleicht ein wenig früher als 13.30 Uhr Richtung Schlucht, oder komme auch auch zur Deponie. Deshalb: Bitte bis 12.00 Uhr hier posten, ob ich auf jemanden am Parkplatz in Rotenberg (genauer: Karl-Münchinger Weg) warten soll.


----------



## Flameboy (23. März 2003)

ICh würde gerne mal wissen Wer sich jetzt wo trifft, oder fahren wir alle zusammen oder doch nicht?! Ich hab 0 Plan was hier grad läuft....


----------



## zerg10 (23. März 2003)

So, hab' mal eben meine Händi-Nr. verschickt. Bin heute auf jeden Fall dabei, egal ob Rotenberg, SChlucht o. KK.
@tde
Ich versuche es mal mit dem Start am Rotenberg, aber bitte nicht um Punkt 13:30 starten, muss es ja erst mal finden.

Schaue mal kurz vor 12 nochmal rein, ob sich schon was formiert hat ...

Bis gleich,
Zerg


----------



## Backwoods (23. März 2003)

Moin Moin,

also ich komm wie gesagt ncht an den parklatz bei rothenberg sondern park an der schlucht. sag ncohmal bescheid ob du da jetz auch hinkommst. ich muss ja wissen ob ich oben oder unten parken soll.

goiles wetter


----------



## Flameboy (23. März 2003)

ich würde bei rotenberg in der karl münchinger straße parken da ich dort definitiv hinfinde mit dem auto, irgendwo dort am spielplatz parken

komsmt du da auch hin?
wenn nein, treffen wir dich /euch späteR?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (23. März 2003)

Guten Morgen.
Ist ja richtig verzwickt hier. Um die Verwirrung komplett zu machen, ich weiß jetzt auch net wo ich parken soll.Ich schau nachher nochmal rein und entscheide dann. Ansonsten müssen wir uns eben "zusammentelefonieren".
Hoffentlich haben wir nach dem ganzen Geparke dann noch Zeit zum Biken  .


----------



## Flameboy (23. März 2003)

Keoni komm auch zum Rotenberg dort parken dann bin ich net so alleine


----------



## zerg10 (23. März 2003)

Puh, das gestaltet sich irgendwie schwieriger als ich's mir gedacht habe.
@Backwoods
Ich lasse mich am Rotenberg absetzen u. versuche mich da mit tde+Kollege, Koeni u. Flameboy zu treffen. 
Und so wie ich tde verstanden habe geht's dann erstmal rüber zur Schlucht. Da sollten wir ja Dich treffen u. können dann ausmachen, wie's weitergeht.

@all
Macht Euch mal fein, ich nehme die Kamera mit


----------



## Koeni (23. März 2003)

Also gut, dann versuche ich das auch mal zu finden.
Wenn's mir in der Schlucht gefällt, werd ich glaub ich dort bleiben, ich hab heut nicht so'ne Tourenlust, aber wer weiß...


----------



## Wutzid (23. März 2003)

@tde: Kommst du aus Rotenberg? Wra nicht genau rauszulesen. Wär cool, ich wohn in Uhlabch.


----------



## Koeni (23. März 2003)

So,die Dreckschicht hab ich von mir runtergekratzt, geduscht...

War wieder ein lustiger Tag mit spektakulärsten Aktionen .
Bin schon auf die Bilder gespannt.

Hat eigentlich nächste Woche jemand mal Mittags Zeit? Ich hab Frühschicht und um 14.30 Feierabend.
Vielleicht mal "Hüpfübung Sommerrain", das Wetter sollte man ja eigentlich ausnutzen.


----------



## Flameboy (23. März 2003)

jo warum auch nicht, wenn meine hüfte dann nimemr weh tut.. bind a wohl beim stürzen blöde draufgefallen, aber pille palle


Fliegen macht schon spaß...


----------



## zerg10 (23. März 2003)

Hi Jungs,

das war echt klasse heute. Wetter war genial, Tour auch u. die Leute sowieso.
An dieser Stelle einen Gruss an die anderen Biker, die wir heute getroffen haben.

Und als Anhang "mein" Bild des Tages. Sorry Backwoods, ist Koeni. Du bekommst dafür die Tapferkeitsmedaille für die schönsten Bachdurchquerungen.
Mir ist auf meiner Rücktour allerdings aufgefallen, dass ich vor lauter Rumknipsen nich' dazu gekommen, es mal selber zu probieren. Also beim nächsten Mal dann    

Und morgen poste ich in der Galerie !!!


----------



## tde (23. März 2003)

@zerg10: ich will Bilder!!! Am besten an meine Privatmail in voller Dateigröße.

@Rest: Mein Kollege und ich haben gemogelt: Nach 10 km Langweilertrails sind wir zur Schlucht zurückgekehrt Haben jetzt Trainingsvorsprung, damit wir alten Säcke das nächste Mal nicht von den Rookies vorgeführt werden.  Obwohl, die müssen erstmal fallen lernen (sah aber schon ziemlich gut aus, wie Koni vom Drop heruntergepurzelt ist, anschließend seitlich im C#bach ein Bad genommen und Flameboy mit dem erste Vorwärts- und dann Rückwärtsschwung die Wasserdurchquerung gemeistert hat - natürlich auch nicht, ohne eine Wasserprobe zu entnehmen) 

@Wutzid: nee, komme aus S-Ost, kannte den Parkplatz dort aber, deshalb Treffpunkt.


----------



## Flameboy (23. März 2003)

Naja der nasse Fuss bei meiner stylischen bachqueraktion is zu verkraften.. Btw Koeni: Das bild sieht hammer fett aus, geiler jump den du da abgeliefert hast ! Respekt !!!
Vll Folg ich dir nächstes mal mit so nem jump ohne aufs Maul zu fliegen, Hab zwar irgendwie bammel davor aber hab ne woche zeit mich darauf vorzubereiten....

Es sei den jmd von euch hätte mal Bock unter der Woche Biken zu gehen... hab ab Mittwoch urlaub & somit die ganze woche fast zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (24. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zerg10 _
> *Und als Anhang "mein" Bild des Tages. Sorry Backwoods, ist Koeni. Du bekommst dafür die Tapferkeitsmedaille für die schönsten Bachdurchquerungen.
> *



Hi,

kein problem Zerg der sprung war ja auch gut und ich weiss ja wie die landung ausgesehen hat.  

bin dann mit itekei und ???? noch 4x den kk runter und hab vorhin ziemlich platt auf der couch gelegen. 

der neue mushroom kicker am kk ist echt geil. so etwas doppelt so hoch wie früher. einmal häts mich bei der landung fast zerissen. ist ne gute übung für den KKK   . aber nach der halben bruchlandung hatte ich spät am abend dann keine motivation den auch noch zu bewältigen. ein neuer sprung am tag reicht. das hab ich an der burg frankenstein schon immer so gemacht.  

denke mal das nächste wochenende bin ich dabei. wollte mir die lange nacht der museen reinziehen. war in frankfurt auch immer ganz prima. treffpunkt deswegen nciht zu früh 

freue mich auf die bilder


----------



## Backwoods (24. März 2003)

wow, über 4000 Hits in unserem thread


----------



## zerg10 (24. März 2003)

Guten Morgen,

habe angefangen die Bilder in der Galerie zu posten. Hier ist der Link, die restlichen Bilder folgen im Laufe der nächsten Tage...
Bikerschlucht

@tde
Pm mir doch bitte nochmal Deine private o. geschäftliche Mail, hab' nur die bei Web.de und da bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob die 4,5Mb gezippte Bilder verträgt 
Gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen, kleine Mail schreiben u. dann schicke ich die Dinger 'rum.

@Koeni u. Flameboy
Wie wär's mit Sommerrain am Donnerstagnachmittag ? Könnte so ab 15:00Uhr da sein.

@Backwoods
Dann sollten wir vielleicht nächsten Sonntag den KK unsicher machen.

C U,
Zerg


----------



## Koeni (24. März 2003)

@Backwoods+Flameboy
Hey, Moment mal! Bei dem Jump auf dem Foto hat's mich NICHT zerlegt, mögen ja viele Stürtze gewesen sein, aber nicht der. 
Der Pure Neid 

@Zerg
Eigentlich hab ich für Donnerstag einen Termin bei meinem Händler wegen dem Tretlager, vielleicht Mittwoch?

Nächsten Sonnrag den KK unsicher machen hört sich gut an.


----------



## Flameboy (24. März 2003)

ich hab nie behauptet das es dich da zerlegt hat, nur das er gut aussieht !


----------



## Koeni (24. März 2003)

@Flameboy
Entschuldigen Sie Bitte .
Wenn Du am Mittwoch Urlaub hast,laß uns doch mal Sommerrain anschauen!?
Ich weiß zwar nicht genau, wie man hinkommt, aber kann ja nicht so schwer sein.


----------



## Flameboy (24. März 2003)

ich hab auch 0 ahnung, geh aber mit nem kumpel am mittwoch mittag fort und abends wohl mit Sox ne tour in sindelfingen machen


----------



## Backwoods (24. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Koeni _
> *@Backwoods+Flameboy
> Hey, Moment mal! Bei dem Jump auf dem Foto hat's mich NICHT zerlegt, mögen ja viele Stürtze gewesen sein, aber nicht der.
> *



Dann hab icxh da wohl was verwechselt. Aber ausser dem sturz von dem speci fahrer (weiss leider den namen nicht) hats da doch noch jemand zerlegt.

ich seh eh lieber gestandene sprünge als stürze  das gibt mir sonst immer zu denken.


----------



## Flameboy (24. März 2003)

Eventuell meinst du mich mit Speci Fahrer, mich hats einmal zerlegt an der großen Wurzel.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (24. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Flameboy _
> *Eventuell meinst du mich mit Speci Fahrer, mich hats einmal zerlegt an der großen Wurzel..... *



wohl kaum da du corratec fährst  

ich meinte natürlich den specialized fahrer. weiss leider immer noch nicht wie der heißt.


----------



## Flameboy (24. März 2003)

aso hast du das speci gemeint.. ok tut mich sorry


----------



## zerg10 (25. März 2003)

Um die Diskussion wer wo wie gestürzt ist zu 'nem Ende zu bringen   , wie wär's mit Sommerrain am Freitagnachmittag?Wetter soll ja so bleiben und ich könnte so ab 15:00Uhr da sein.
Und wenn man da zwei Stunden 'rumgehüpft ist, weiss man auch was man getan hat.
Also, wer ist dabei ?
Zerg


----------



## Koeni (26. März 2003)

@zerg10
Danke erstmal für die Bilder.
Ich hab ja schon gesagt, dass ich am Donnerstag eigentlich mein Bike wegbringen wollte, dann hätte ich's am Freitag natürlich nicht.

Wenn wir ein paar Leute zusammen kriegen, würde ich am Freitag aber kommen und den Termin verschieben.

Also Jungs, wer hat Lust Raus mit der Sprache


----------



## zerg10 (26. März 2003)

@Koeni (u. den Rest)
Keine Sorge, Dein Lager hält bestimmt noch ein paar Tage. also lieber warten bis das Wetter schlechter wird u. dann zum Händler bringen 
Würde dann auch schon um 14:30Uhr zum Sommerrain kommen u. damit wären wir dann schon mindestens zu zweit.
Wegbeschreibung müsste ein paar Posts weiter oben stehen ...

Offtopic
Bin gestern mit einem aus dem MTB-Nationalkader (Hallo Daniel !) gefahren, jetzt weiss ich, wie schlecht ich wirklich bin ... 

Bis dann,
Zerg


----------



## Flameboy (26. März 2003)

Also ich werd die nächsten tag nirgends biken mitkommen außer in herrenberg und direkter umgebung da mir das geafahre nach stgt etwas zu weit ist immer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (26. März 2003)

@zerg
Also gut. Ich komme am Freitag. Hab um 14.30 Feierabend und komme dann direkt. Ich weiß nicht ob ich's gleich finde.Weißt Du einen Straßennamen oder irgendeinen Orientierungspunkt?


----------



## Backwoods (26. März 2003)

Hi,

ich vermute mal ihr seid dann so gegen 1630 oder 1700 nicht mehr in sommerrain. früher kann ich aber leider nicht kommen.

kann vielleicht sonst noch jemand die spätschicht in sommerrain mit übernehmen. allein fahr ich da nciht extra hin. da geh ich lieber hier biken.


----------



## zerg10 (27. März 2003)

@Koeni
Hänge gleich mal 'ne Karte an. Liegt in der Nähe von Cannstatt,dass sieht man gerade noch links unten. Am besten Du  fragst nach dem Albertus-Magnus-Gymnasium, denn die Strecke ist schräg gegenüber in 'nem grossen Sportareal.
(Die S2 u. die S3 fahren da eigentlich direkt vor die Haustür, wären also auch Alternativen zum Auto...)

@Backwoods
Wenn's am Freitag nich' klappt, laden wir uns halt am Sonntag (14:00Uhr ?) zu den Remstaler ein, okay ?


----------



## zerg10 (27. März 2003)

...hier die Karte ....


----------



## Backwoods (27. März 2003)

Hi,

nachdem hier anderthalb tage die handwerker gewütet haben, geh ich morgen niergends biken sondern bring die wohnung wieder in ordnung  die ham hier geschaft als obs im rohbau gewesen wär.

@Zerg: hattest du nciht gesagt, dass wir glück hätten von wegen plattfuss und so. ich hab gestern erstmal mein vorderrad wieder zusammengeflickt   gleich zwei durchstiche! die luft hat nur noch 2 tage lang gehalten weil die dornen ncoh drinnen gesteckt haben.

sonntag müsste klappen. willst du von der schlucht aus mit dem bike rüber? bin letzten sonntag mit dem auto so ca 15 km gefahren. geiles panorama übers remstal.


----------



## tde (28. März 2003)

@alle: was ist denn für Sonntag geplant? Ich bin dabei, sofern es nicht vor 13.00 Uhr ist. Meinetwegen Schlucht oder auch KK, wir könnten aber auch die Solitude-Runde fahren. Schreibt mal, wer wann wie fahren will.

Heute drehe ich eine kleine Feierabendrunde. Start so ca. 16.00 Uhr ab Innenstadt/Westen, dann hoch zum Birkenkopf, Bärenseen, Uni, Heslacher Wand hoch (und eventuell den Speedsingletrail wieder runter), Fernsehturm, Frauenkopf und dann nach Hause in den Osten. Hat jemand Bock?


----------



## dercookie (28. März 2003)

ich bin dabei. treff um 16:00 am feuersee?

cu, cookie


----------



## zerg10 (28. März 2003)

Wie wäre es am Sonntag mit 13:30 -13:45 an der Schlucht bzw. 7 Linden ?
Anschliessend (mit'm Rad) rüber zum KK und da ein paar Runden drehen ? Brauche nämlich unbedingt Trainings-KMs ...

@tde u. cookie
Bin nachher mit Koeni im Sommerrain u. mache da ein paar Feierabendhüpfer, Training für die Schlucht   

@Backwoods
Wenn Du beim Aufräumen zufällig auf 'nen guterhaltenen 200mm Dämpfer stösst, würde ich Interesse anmelden


----------



## tde (28. März 2003)

@cookie: okay, 16.00 Uhr Feuersee vor der Kirche. Ich schikc Dir noch per pm meine Mobilnummer, Du vielleicht auch?

@alle: Sonntag klingt gut. Treffpunkt Parkplatz Mülldeponie? DSa kann's bei gutem Wetter allerdings voll werden. Hat jemand eine Alternative?


----------



## Backwoods (28. März 2003)

Hi,

Sonntag 1330 an den sieben linden wäre ok. erst 1-2 mal schluchteln und dann mit den bikes rüber zum KK. route müssen wir halt etwas suchen.

@zerg 
ich hatte genau einen geilen shock works nb dämpfer einbaulänge 200 mit zug und druckstufe bis die zugstufe ein kleines problem hatte. dann wurde der dämpfer monate lang zwischen shock therapie, point und diesem fox service bei (? hab ich vergessen) hin und her geschickt, weil sich niemand für den service (garantie) verantwortlich gefühlt hat. letztendlich hat mir dann die firma point einen neuen dämpfer zugeschickt, der aber leider nur eine einbaulänge von 185 mm hat  mein alter wurde angeblich verschrottet, weil nicht reparabel. kurz nachdem das passiert ist erzählt mir ST dass sie jetzt doch reparieren können. das war letzten november. 

seit dem hab ich jetzt einen zu kurzen dämpfer rumliegen und fahr einen meiner ersatzdämpfer mit 190 mm. 

das problem ist das SW die produktion eingestellt hat und auch niemand mehr in deutschland den service für SW macht. point hatte mir angeboten den dämpfer in entsprechende andere teile von point umzutauschen. aber wer braucht schon was von point? hat vielleicht jemand ne idee?.

gott sei dank hab ich für den dämpfer nur 200 statt 300 euro bezahlt. ich werd nochmal bei point anrufen und nach dem stand der dinge fragen, glaub aber bet dass ich jemals den richtigen dämpfer wiederbekomme. werde das teil dann bei ebay versteigern und hoffentlcih die 200 teuros wieder rausbekommen.

so jetzt langts aber, bis sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (28. März 2003)

@Backwoods
Dann hoffe ich mal, dass ich von solchem Ärger verschont bleibe u. fahre mit meinen 190mm RS-Dämpfer 'rum. Der macht's bisher noch ganz gut ...

@Koeni
Hab' gerade im Keller gekramt u. die Kettenführung gefunden. Basteln wir Dir am Sonntag dran, dann kannst Du sie mal testen.

@Tde
Sorry, wie ich gesehen habe, dass Du angerufen hast, war ich gerade auf'm Sprung in die Bahn. Wie war Eure Tour ?

So, muss jetzt Enterprise gucken


----------



## Holle (29. März 2003)

Hey Leutz,

bin grad vom Boarden zurück.... Hab ich des jetzt richtig gecheckt... Morgen 13:30 Mülldeponie?? Bin auch am Start. War ja im "Höhentraining"). Bin also fit für ne Runde. Also, bis morgen.

Greetz Holle

Falls es noch weitere Infos gibt, bitte bis 12 posten.


----------



## Koeni (30. März 2003)

Ob das bei mir was wird muß ich mir dann spontan überlegen, weil heute war's


----------



## SOX (30. März 2003)

Hallo Leute, 
eine super kurzfristige Biketour startet gleich um 11:00 Uhr am Pfullinger (auf der Alb) Freibadparkplatz.
Wahrscheinlich kommt eh keiner, weil es zu kurzfristig ist, aber ich wollt halt mal Bescheid sagen.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Backwoods (30. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Holle _
> *Morgen 13:30 Mülldeponie?? Bin auch am Start.
> Greetz Holle
> *



Hi,

wieso mülldeponie? ich geh davon aus dass wir uns 1330 bis 1345 an den sieben linden treffen. dann ist es egal ob man in rothenberg, uhlanden, am wnaderparplatz oben an der deponie oder unten in esslingen oberntal parkt. ich werde diesmal unten parken.

wer kommt eigentlich sonst noch. 

koeni ist ja anscheinend noch voll . bin auch net so 100%tig fit. erst lange nach in stuttgart und dann bekommt man noch ne stunde schlaf gestrichen.


----------



## tde (30. März 2003)

fahre heute Höhenmetermachen an der Teck, also keine Schlucht.


----------



## Koeni (30. März 2003)

Guten Morgen.
Sieht ja so aus, als ob ich nicht der Einzige Abschwächler bin.

Wir könnten das auch auf's nächste Wochenende verschieben, vielleicht bin ich dann wieder fit. 

Ansonsten wünsche ich viel Spaß beim radeln.


----------



## bikebooster (30. März 2003)

Hallöchen,

die Tour von SOX bzw. Martin war echt hammergeil!!!
Mal kurz die Eckdaten:
Lang: 34 km
Hoch: 1172 m
Hoch/max: 825 m
Schnitt: 12 km/h (bissle wenig)
Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen alles Singletrails, alles fahrbar, allerdings fast nur rauf oder runter, irgendwer hat da wohl waagerecht vergessen.
Es waren erfreulicherweise auch wenig Leute unterwegs, mit Ausnahme Schloß Lichtenstein und Nebelhöhle, soll heißen bergab waren wir immer recht flott unterwegs.
Technisch war's recht anspruchsvoll, so soll's ja auch sein.

Natürlich noch viiieelen Dank an unseren Tourguide und Singletrailfetischist Martin.

@ Superfriend war leider zu kurzfristig um Dich noch zu kontakten,
da haste echt was versäumt. War halt so ähnlich wie vom Krebsstein runter, aber halt nur so Zeug.

Bis dann, zum nächsten mal.

Grüßle bikebooster


----------



## Backwoods (31. März 2003)

Hi, 

auch wir (der zerg und ich) waren heut unterwegs und haben eine neue supergeile strecke gefunden    holle ist nchit am treffpukt aufgetaucht.  was war los?

wir ham in esslingen oberntal geparkt sind über die sieben linden 2x die schlucht runter und dann wieder über die 7 linden zum kernen turm hoch.

da geht dann auch der neue trail los. direkt links neben dem turm (blauer balken auf weissem grund!) single trail vom feinsten   mit einem gebauten kicker (eher hoch). 

der eine umgestürzte baum mitten drin bietet sich direkt an zum kicker umgebaut zu werden. dann brauch man nicht mehr absteigen. deswegen beim nächsten mal unbedingt schippchen und vorallem plastiktüten mirbringen!! 

der trail endet unten in rommelshausen. von dort gehts über beinstein und korb zu korber kopf. leider hats angefangen zu regnen als wir endlich oben waren. ist ja zum teil ein richtiger hardcore anstieg. wir ham die fr/dh strecke wegen dem wetter dann nur 1x mitgenommen und sind wieder über kernenturm zurück zur schlucht.

blöder weise is mir beim uphillen wieder mal ein dämpfer geplatz  . glück im unglück nur die druckstufe betroffen. trotzdem schei??e 

alles zusammen 46,7 km (leider nur 1x den KK runter) und ein schnitt von 13,5 für'n freerider ganz ok. hab auch am anfang getrödelt, weil beim ersten mal schuchteln der zerg noch nciht da war   
Vmax waren 47,5 km/h das dürften allerding ruhig mehr sein, aber da wo's mal richtig steil wird hats zu viele kurven und die bäume weichen halt net aus
zusammen macht das so etwa 1000 höhenmeter. kann ich aber nur in der karte nachschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wutzid (31. März 2003)

[schäm] uuuiiiiiii, da hab ich ja nen Trail direkt vor der Tür, den ich noch nichtmal kenne.  [/schäm]

Würd auch gern mal bei euch mitkommen (wenn ich darf). Kennt ihr zufällig nen Joi (sprich dscho-i  ;-) ) oder Joker (nicht der aus dem Forum)? Der ist hier in der Gegend ziemlich viel unterwegs, weißes Dual-HT mit scharzem Joker-Schriftzug drauf.


----------



## Itekei (31. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Backwoods _
> *der trail endet unten in rommelshausen. von dort gehts über beinstein und korb zu korber kopf. leider hats angefangen zu regnen als wir endlich oben waren*


Jetzt weisst Du warum ich lieber mit dem Auto rumgedüst bin. Als Ortsansässiger weiss man die Regenwölkchen, die sich über unseren Achttausendern zusammenziehen, entsprechend zu deuten 

Dämpfer putt ? Luft ?


----------



## Backwoods (31. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Itekei _
> *Dämpfer putt ? Luft ? *



Nein nix Luft! Rock Shox Deluxe Stahlfederdämpfer (gibts nicht mehr) mit Zug- und Druckstufe. Das ist der mit dem integriertem Ausgleichsbehälter, also ohne Piggy Bag.

Hab heute schon mit dem versand telefoniert, geht auf garantie. da die zugstufe weiterhin tadellos funktioniert werde ich das teil weiterfahren bis ich die sache mit meinem Shock Works Dämpfer geklärt hab. Sonst hab ich nähmlich keinen ersatzdämpfer mehr wenn ich meinen Shock Therapy Dämpfer jetzt wieder einbaue  

..und die moral von der geschicht. dämpfer braucht man kistenweise, wenn man sich die saison nicht versauen will. wie gut dass ich von meinen vieren nur einen bei ebay versteigert hab


----------



## zerg10 (31. März 2003)

> Als Ortsansässiger weiss man die Regenwölkchen, die sich über unseren Achttausendern zusammenziehen, entsprechend zu deuten



Das mit dem Achttausender muss stimmen, da oben wird die Luft richtig dünn. Ansonsten  wären Backwoods u. ich nich' so k.o. da oben angekommen.
Hab' Euch da aber 'ne echte feine Strecke gebaut, Respekt 

@Backwoods
Mache mich mal auf die Suche nach 'nem 200mm Dämpfer, sobald ich ein paar gute Angebote finde, sag' ich Dir Bescheid.

@Wutzid
Hier nochmal: *Wir nehmen jeden mit. * Einfach mal mitkommen u. schauen wie's Dir gefällt ...

@Rest
Damit wir die Truppe mal wieder komplett kriegen, wie wär's nächsten Sonntag in Musberg im Ami-Gelände ? Oder doch nochmal Schlucht ?

Zerg, der Hüpfer


----------



## Koeni (31. März 2003)

@zerg den Hüpfer
Also ich würde gerne nächstes Wochenende in der Schlucht fahren.
Ami-Gelände kenn ich nicht, was ist da so los?

Das mit der Kettenführung wird nachgeholt, wenn sie taugt nehm ich sie auf jeden Fall.

Koni, der auch 'n bissle Hüpfer


----------



## Backwoods (1. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zerg10 _
> * Mache mich mal auf die Suche nach 'nem 200mm Dämpfer, sobald ich ein paar gute Angebote finde, sag' ich Dir Bescheid.
> *



Hi,

nicht nur auf die Einbaulänge achten sondern vorallem auf den hub. ein dnm st 8 rc gibts auch in 200, aber der macht nur 53 mm. das schaft mein kaputer rs auch fast mit 190mm. der hat immer hin satte 50mm hub. und wegen den 3 mm mach ich net so ne aktion. falls die hersteller angabe überhaupt stimmt. manche firmen beschei§§en da auch geren.

der shock works den ich noch hab ist auch 190 mm lang, hat aber eher mehr als 50mm hub

hab die dinger mal zerlegt, gegenübergelegt und vermessen.

mein 200er SW hatte halt geile 58 oder 60 mm

bin mir gar nicht so sicher, dass es den vanilla rc in 200 gibt. aber alles unter 57mm hub kommt eigentlich nicht in frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (1. April 2003)

Hi Zerg,

schau mal hier:

http://www.toxoholics.de/x-fusion/vectorpro.htm
http://www.toxoholics.de/x-fusion/primeglyde.htm
http://www.toxoholics.de/x-fusion/superglyde.htm

toxoholics war früher auch der importeur/service für Shock Works und wollte halt meinen dämpfer nciht mehr bearbeiten weil die sich von sw getrennt haben.

der x fusion hat zwar auch "nur" 56 mm hub aber immerhin mehr als der dnm.

ich glaub ein arbeitskollege von mir hat so ein teil am rad. muss mal fragen. die dinger gibts dann eventuel bei mir um die ecke bei velotraum.

damit das hier nicht so off topic wird sollten wir im tech talk oder dh/fr.. forum einen thread aufmachen. dann gints auch mehr feedback.

kannst auch noch bei nicolai schauen. aber die dämpfer kosten ordentlcih kohle.


----------



## zerg10 (3. April 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

das WE steht vor der Tür u. deshalb die Frage, ob u. wer schon was für'n Sonntag geplant hat ?
Wenn nich'  (u. das Wetter einigermasser mitspielt), würde ich den Kerner Turm vorschlagen, da gibt es für jeden was u. vor allem muss die neue Strecke ausgetestet werden    

@Koni
Das wäre ein guter Zeitpunkt für die Montage der Kettenführung 

@Backwoods
Okay, ich oute mich jetzt u. gestehe, dass ich heute mal ein wenig im Bike Workshop nach Dämpfern suchen werde.

So, wer ist dabei ???
Zerg


----------



## Flameboy (3. April 2003)

da ich gesundheitlich angeschlagen bin und sonntag (leider) was für die schule machen muss ohne mich
werd aber sehen das ich nächste woche wieder fit bin !

Btw empfehlt mir mal in meinem anderen thread protektoren


----------



## Koeni (3. April 2003)

Servus Buam!

Ich will am Wochenende auf jeden Fall fahren. Wenn's Wetter zu schlecht ist für die Wälder könnten wir wenigstens wieder im(oder am?) Sommerrain oder vielleicht Markröningen hüpfen.


----------



## tde (4. April 2003)

ich bin leider auch erkältungsmäßig ein wenig angeschlagen, aber zumindest auf dem Weg der Besserung. Wenn fahren, dann Sonntag. Würde mich wahrscheinlich spontan zum jeweiligen Treffpunkt begeben. Kernen Turm wäre okay, Botnang/Solitude oder ähnliches aber auch.


----------



## dercookie (4. April 2003)

bin prinzipiell zu allem bereit, kann aber noch nicht 100%ig zusagen, weil am samstag ne party steigt 
also wenn, dann wohl eher später als früher.

posted halt mal treffpunkt etc. dann wird´s schon klappen.

CU, cookie


----------



## zerg10 (5. April 2003)

Okay, dann mach' ich mal die erste Ansage: Sonntag, 14:00Uhr.
Treffpunkt würde ich Kerner Turm vorschlagen, dann könnten wir gleich die neue Abfahrt testen. 
Keine Sorge, ist auch Hardtailmässig zu fahren u. schliesslich muss man ja auch wieder hochtreten  
Hab' auch noch Platz im Auto, wenn jemand aus dem Raum Echterdingen mit will ....

@cookie
Wer feiern kann, kann auch am nächsten Tag radeln !!!!

Bis dann,
Zerg


----------



## Koeni (5. April 2003)

Ich muß heute auch wieder feiern, versuch mich aber morgen zusammen zu reißen. Hab mir flatpedals gekauft und muß die natürlich testen.

Ich schreib dann morgen nochmal, bis dahin feiert schön.


----------



## Koeni (5. April 2003)

@Zerg
Was heißt hier eigentlich "Schlucht im Schnee", solltest eher schreiben "Schlammschlacht in der Schlucht"


----------



## Koeni (6. April 2003)

Guten Morgen.

Ich wäre heute in der Schlucht dabei.

@zerg
Sollen wir uns nicht lieber wieder oben am Parkplatz treffen. Wäre besser falls die Kettenführung ärger macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dercookie (6. April 2003)

hallo zerg,

kannst du mir vielleicht mal deine tel-nr schicken. zwecks zusammen fahren,

danke, tobi


----------



## tde (6. April 2003)

@alle aktiven: werde mich heute leider wieder ausklinken, weil

1.) heute morgen der grüne Auswurf aus meiner Lunge mir kein grünes Licht fürs auf-und-nieder-schluchteln gab,

2.) ich anscheinend nach der neuen Kette nun doch einen neuen Kranz brauche - so bin ich aufgrund von einer Millionen Fehlschalltungen/Übersprungshandlungen kaum wettbewerbsfähig (Frage: baut ihr normalerweise den Kranz selbst dran oder gebt ihr das Rad zum Händler? Hat jemand Werkzeug?)

3.) weil ich schon gestern in Botnang und im Killebergpark ein paar FR-Fahrübungen durchgeführt habe  

Grüße an alle und bis nächste Woche, Thorsten


----------



## Koeni (6. April 2003)

@zerg

Ich hole den cookie um halb zwei in Untetürkheim ab und wir fahren dann hoch zur Schlucht.Wir parken wieder oben in Rothenberg.
Meine Handynr. hast Du ja, also melde Dich doch mal bitte.

Bis dann, Koni


----------



## zerg10 (7. April 2003)

So, mit etwas Verspätung kommt hier der Bericht von der gestrigen Ausfahrt. Wir (Koeni, cookie u. ich) waren (wie immer im letzter Zeit) in der Schlucht unterwegs u. weil's so spektakulär war, sind wir von der "neuen" Strecke am Kerner Turm nur das obere Viertel gefahren.
Haben allerdings wieder erfolgreich rekrutiert (Hallo RM Slayer-Fahrer, wenn Du das hier liest, war Deine Suche erfolgreich   )
Achso, ein recht herzliches Dankeschön an denjenigen/diejenigen, der/die die "Brücke" über den Bach gebaut hat/haben, jetzt ist nämlich die ganze Strecke wieder von oben bis unten durchgängig befahrbar.

Bleibt noch der Spruch des Tages nachzutragen, gesprochen nach einer Beinahe-Crash-Landung: "Naja, musst halt beim nächsten Mal langsamer fliegen"   

Zerg


----------



## zerg10 (8. April 2003)

Wer kommt am Donnerstagnachmittag so ab 15:00Uhr noch mit zum Sommerrain ? Wetterprognose ist kalt, aber trocken.

Koni, wie sieht's bei Dir aus ? Frühschicht, oder ? Cookie ? tde?

Zerg


----------



## dercookie (8. April 2003)

sorry, muss absagen. sogar studenten müssen mal was arbeiten.


----------



## Koeni (8. April 2003)

Bin dabei, komm dann wie letztes mal direkt nach der Arbeit, das passt dann ganz gut um 15 Uhr

@dercookie
Stell Dich nicht so an und beweg dein A.... auch zum Hüpfen


----------



## tde (9. April 2003)

@alle: Donnerstag geht nicht, aber wie sieht's eigentlich mit dem Wochenende aus? Ich könnte Sonntag auch morgens, gerne Schlucht. Ra. Bretzeln hat auch schon Interesse angemeldet, wie sieht's beim Rest aus?


----------



## zerg10 (9. April 2003)

@koni
Alles klar, dann bis morgen. Ich hoffe, dass es bis dahin noch ein paar Grad wärmer wird ...

@tde u. den Rest
Sonntag in die Schlucht is' okay, zeitlich aber lieber nachmittags. Vielleicht schaffen's wir es diesmal auch die andere Strecke (hinter dem Kerner Turm) wenigstens einmal zu testen, bevor wir dann wieder "nur" schluchten    

Zerg

P.S.: Soll ich wieder die Kamera mitnehmen ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raggaman (9. April 2003)

hallo

leider konnte ich nie bei euch mitfahren weil irgendwas da zwischen kahm ,aber ein kumpel von mir ist mal mit euch gehfahren und er meinte das das ne ganz spassige runde sein (leute mäßig),jetzt habe ich auch mein bike hinbekommen  
naja ist mein zweit bike und ich bin der meinung das es mal eingeweiht werden muß,em an diesen sonntag geht nix,aber kommt iher zu Steetsessen teil 3  am 13.04 muß ein Sonntag sein
treff punk wäre beim HBF LBBW Forum das fette glas haus mit denn netten grün vor der tür .Also soviel wie ich weiß kommen einige kann keine zahlen nenn aber 20 aufwärts wird schon werden.Wäre cool wenn man sich da mal treffen könnte 

bye


----------



## Koeni (11. April 2003)

Nachdem's mich gestern beim Hüpfen zerlegt hat bin ich heute zu hause und am Sonntag wird's wohl auch nix . 

Ich habe mich schon mit zerg unterhalten und wir dachten wir sollten mal eine gemeinsame Fahrt nach Wildbad organisieren.Nicht am Eröffnungswochenende, aber vielleicht das Nächste?

Ich dachte ich sprech das mal rechtzeitig an, damit wir da auch alle mitkönnen. 

Postet mal alternatvtermine falls Ihr denkt es ist noch zu voll, oder Ihr sonst irgendwie keine Zeit habt an besagtem WE.

Das wäre doch bestimmt lusig wenn's klappen würde. 

Viel Spaß beim Radeln und schönes Wetter

Gruß Koni


----------



## zerg10 (11. April 2003)

@Koni
Was ist denn mit der Schulter los ? Doch heftiger geprellt ? Viel Salbe, Eisbeutel u. gute Pflege sollten es bis Sonntag richten, oder ? Ansonsten gute Besserung !
Musste gestern auch noch über eine Stunde basteln, bis der dämliche Steuersatz wieder so drin war, wie er eigentlich sein sollte    

@all
Koni hat's schon angesprochen, wer von Euch hat in der Woche nach Ostern (22.04 - 25.04.) noch Urlaub ? Könnten dann mal an 'nem Wochentag nach BW düsen. Is' vielleicht weniger los wie am Eröffnungs-WE u. die Strecken sind dann schon eingefahren 

Die Details können wir natürlich auch am Sonntag besprechen. Die SSS lass' ich diesmal aus zeittechnischen Gründen aus, geht einer von Euch (Ra.Bretzeln ?) hin ? 

Bis dann,
Zerg


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (11. April 2003)

Hallole,

ich werd am Sonntag morgen mal wieder mit ein paar Freunden den Schönbuch unsicher machen. Startpunkt ist Herrenberg. Wer Lust hat kann gerne mitkommen. 

@zerg: zum SSS werd ich glaub ich nicht mehr mitkommen. War zwar ganz gut, aber das Stehen stand net so richtig im Verhältinis zum Fahren. 

Wegen Bad Wildbad können wir aber gerne noch mal schwätzen. Wenn sich das irgendwie mit meinen anderen Terminen einrichten läßt, wäre ich gern dabei. 

Bis dahin,
Kette rechts
ra.


----------



## tde (12. April 2003)

wird morgen wahrscheinlich wieder nichts mit mir, weil mich ein paar Kollegen zum Dauerpedalieren Stuttgart-Bodensee herausgefordert haben. Mal sehen, wie sich mein Enduro-Bike im Marathon-Betrieb so schlägt. Bis nächstes Mal (ist Ostern überhaupt jemand im Lande?) oder übernächstes Wochenende.


----------



## zerg10 (13. April 2003)

Is' also heute keiner mit dabei, wenn's in die Schlucht geht ? Wenn doch, der harte Kern hat ja meine Händi-Nr u. kann sich ja melden, ansonsten fahre ich halt meine Hausstrecke ...

@all
Der Aufruf steht noch, kann noch max. 2 Leute ins Auto nach Wildbad packen (in der Woche nach Ostern). Für die CC'ler gibt es da auch ein paar Steigungen, vom letzten BW-Marathon kann ich da nur den Hangweg empfehlen  

Zerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (13. April 2003)

@zerg

Ich muß heute leider passen, weil meine Schulter noch nicht ganz fit ist.

Ich hab an Ostern kein Urlaub, kann also unter der Woche nicht mit.


----------



## Holle (14. April 2003)

Hi Leutz,

meld mich auch mal wieder. Nach einer 4 wöchigen Verletzungs-, Urlaubs,- und Krankheitsbedingten Zwangspause bin ich jetzt wieder (erstaunlich) fit, wie ich heute festgestellt hab ...und mein Bike auch wieder 

Ich bin über die Osterfeiertage "im Ländle". Wer Lust auf nette und feine CC-Runden (40-80km) hat, der melde sich hier über's Forum bei mir.
Würd auch gern mal den Korber Kopf abchecken und u.a. anderem mal n paar "neue Sachen" auskundschaften. 

Da ich gerade völlig ungebunden bin und viel Zeit habe, ist bei mir an Ostern (Mo. vielleicht) auch mal ne Tagestour angesagt. Also, wer Bock hat, bitte melden. Den ganzen Tag allein fahren ist halt doch n bissle stier.
ABER: Wenn jemand net soooo fit ist, der teile mir das einfach mit. Bitte kein falscher Ergeiz. Und sowieso: Auf n'er langen Tour kann man gern auch mal eins, zwei Stündchen Pause machen und in der Sonne chillen bei dem geilen Wetter.
Also, ich freu mich schon tierisch.

Gruss

Holger


----------



## zerg10 (15. April 2003)

Hi Holle,

gibt es Dich also auch noch. Werde heute mein Hausrunde drehen (SM-Tal, Schöneich, Uhlberg ). Hast Du Lust mitzukommen ? Sind ca. 45-50km mit ein paar netten Singletrails  über die Hms kann ich mangels Höhenmesser nichts sagen.
Treffpunkt Echterdingen Bahnhof um 16:00Uhr ? 

Sonst noch jemand Interesse ?  
Zerg

Bin über Ostern im Bayrischen Wald u. weil der BikePark erst am 1.Mai aufmacht nehm ich's Hardtail mit ...


----------



## tde (15. April 2003)

@Holle: wieder im Land? Verletzt, wann und wo? Fitnessmäßig hab ich übrigens zu Dir aufgeschlossen: bin am Sonntag mit meinem 13,5-Kilo-Enduro von S zum Bodensee (200 Kms und 1700 Hms) gefahren und die Bein-PS reichten am Ende sogar noch für einen 10-km-Sprint. Das Beste: Montag nicht mal Muskelkater. Also, lieber Kilometerfresser, zieh Dich warm an für unsere nächste Ausfahrt und rauch nicht soviel - dann hast Du vielleicht 'ne Chance gegen mich   Hätte aber eher Lust auf ein paar FR-light-Spaßfahrten im Schurwald oder an der Solitude.

@alle: wer ist Ostern von den Sonntagsfahrern überhaupt am Start? Ich selbst weiß es wahrscheinlich erst am Freitag. Postet mal für den besseren Überblick.


----------



## zerg10 (15. April 2003)

@holle, tde
Okay, das Duell will ich mir ansehen. Ihr solltet das Ganze am 27.04. in Kirchen-Hausen austragen, da ist der Forestman-Marathon. Melde mich auch freiwillig als mitfahrender Schiedsrichter    u. nehme die Wetten der anderen Sonntagsfahrer an...
Allerdings haben die Spassvögel von der SOG die Mitteldistanz um 13km auf 58km erhöht.


----------



## Flameboy (15. April 2003)

jetzt war mal jmd im schönbuch bei herrenberg biken und ich verpasse es.. hab grad massive PC probleme und komm nur selten her....

Schon was für die ferien geplant in der Herrenberger Ecke??

Mfg
Flameboy


----------



## Holle (16. April 2003)

Hey Flameboy,

wenn du Bock auf Biken hast, no Prob., ich hab bis Mai eigentlich jeden Tag Zeit. Hab auch grad so ne Art "Ferien". Ich schlapp heut mal zum Landesvermessungsamt in Stuggitown und besorg mir gscheides Kartenmaterial, dann komm ich auch gern mal nach Hrb und dann geh mer Schönbuch rocken. Ok?

@all: 
Wenn ihr kurzfristig ne Feierabend-Runde plant, dann isses besser, ihr phont mich kurz auf Handy, weil bei dem geilen Wetter häng ich ne so viel am PC.


----------



## dercookie (17. April 2003)

hallo zusammen,

kann leider noch nicht sagen, wo ich die feiertage verbringen werde, aber falls jemand eiersuchen geht einfach mit klarem zeitpunkt und abfahrtsort posten, dann kann man auch spontan an den start gehen.

frohe ostern, und hoffentlich keine blauen eier, tobi


----------



## Holle (17. April 2003)

Hi Leutz,

geh morgen ne Runde fahren, aber ich start schon um 10. Also, wer will? Ich war ab Degerloch. Man kann sich aber auch auf dem Weg treffen. Wird aber nur ne "kurze" Runde. 12:30 Uhr muss ich in Korntal sein. Strecke: max. 40 km. CC/S-Trail Runde.


----------



## SOX (17. April 2003)

Hallo Zerg, 
was geht bei Dir so über die Feiertage? Ich bin grad ziemlich oft in Stetten und da bietet es sich doch an, eine gemeinsame Runde zu fahren. Bikebooster kommt bestimmt auch gern mit.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holle (18. April 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

leider war meine Bike-Tour heute sehr schnell wieder beendet. Nämlich nach ca. 10 min. im bzw. vor dem Marienhospital  
Der Jogger zog mich irgenwie magetisch an...lief mir irgendwie voll in den Weg...und da half auch Bremsen und "Achtung" schreien nix mehr.

Naja, jetzt fall ich über Ostern aus. Und dann muss ich  ich erstmal von der GIRO-Garantie Gebrauch machen...
Bin eben nochmal so mit n'em blauen Auge davon gekommen. Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.

Trotzdem: Frohe Ostern euch allen und viel Spass beim Biken.

Greetz

Holle


----------



## Superfriend (19. April 2003)

Oha! Na, dann: Gute Besserung und ebenfalls frohe Ostern!


----------



## tde (20. April 2003)

@alle: wie sieht`s morgen aus? Osterbiken statt Osterspaziergang? Ich will morgen früh (spätestens 10.00 Uhr) in die Schlucht oder meine Frauenkopf-/Degerlochrunde fahren. Ist jemand dabei (Tour max. 3 Stunden)? Falls sich bis morgen um 9.00 Uhr niemand gemeldet hat, fahre ich allein. 

@Holle: Gute Besserung! Wusste schon immer, dass Du ohne Brille mit Sehstärke irgendwann mal eine Bruchlandung hinlegst  Wie isses denn passiert - war der Jogger ein T-Träger aus Baustahl? Mail mal auf pm oder ruf durch, hab eh noch `ne Frage an Dich.

Hasengrüße, Thorsten


----------



## tde (21. April 2003)

huch, verschlafen, verschiebe meinen Start auf 10.30 Uhr. Für Kurzentschlossene (falls überhaupt schon jemand auf den Beinen ist): Treffpunkt etwa 10.45 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz Waldebene Ost beim ersten Sportplatz. Von da fahre ich etwa eine 3 Std.-Runde Singletrails und FR-light.


----------



## Koeni (23. April 2003)

Hallo 

Ich melde mich jetzt auch mal wieder, meine Schulter ist immer noch nicht ganz heile, aber da ich seit gestern wieder arbeiten gehe werd ich mir's wohl auch nicht nehmen lassen am Wochenende ne Runde zu biken. Muss halt mal schauen ob's geht und zur Not abbrechen.

Hat jemand schon was geplant?

Gruß Koni


----------



## Backwoods (23. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Koeni _
> *
> Hat jemand schon was geplant?
> 
> Gruß Koni *



Ja! Werde wahlweise nach Darmstadt fahren um mein auto zu reparieren oder an den bodensee um ein paar teile abzuholen die mir für die einbauküche fehlen  

Da ich die letzen WE andauernd in den alpen unterwegs war muss ich diesmal ein paar wichtige dinge erledigen. wird nix mit biken. dann ist 1. mai da gehts wieder auf skitour und dann ist endlich mal wieder zeit zum biken *freu*

(nur das hier keiner denkt mich gibts nciht mehr  )


----------



## Holle (23. April 2003)

Hi all,

bei mir is wochenende noch unsicher.
Ich seh zwar wieder was auf meinem linken Auge) aber sollt mich mal nach n'em Ersatzhelm umschauen...
Also, ich denke, am Samstag oder Sonntag bin ich am Start. Das entscheide ich dann Freitag.

Greetz

Holle


----------



## dercookie (24. April 2003)

morgen,

bin am we in struggi und hab´ auch bock auf fahren. hab´ allerdings auch heut´ schon bock. also wer fährt ´ne runde mit, so ab 17:00?

grüsse und genesungswünsche ans invalidenlager, tobi


----------



## zerg10 (24. April 2003)

Hi Sonntagsfahrer,

melde mich mit einem nachträglichen "Frohe Ostern" und ein paar Trainings-Kms/Hms im Bayrischen Wald zurück.

@Koni, Ra.Bretzeln, tde, usw.
Wer hat denn am Samstagnachmittag Zeit u. Lust mit nach Wildbad zu fahren ? Hab' Platz für 2 Biker...

@SOX
Wie sieht es bei Dir/Euch nächste Woche aus ? Treffpunkt Waldmeister ? Hab' nämlich vor lauter Freeriden ein bisschen Form verloren  

@Holle
Gute Besserung !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dercookie (24. April 2003)

@zerg: geht wildbad mit nem hardtail und meiner technik? und was koschd der spaß?


----------



## zerg10 (24. April 2003)

@cookie
Geht prima    . Is' im Prinzip ein Mischung aus'm Sommerrain u. der Schlucht, nur muss man nich' hochstrampeln.
Und ab 14:00Uhr gibt's da Halbtageskarten, genaue Preise schau' ich nachher mal (Halbtageskarte 15).

Also @all:
Cookie u. ich fahren am Samstagnachmittag nach Wildbad. Hab' noch einen Platz frei ...


----------



## dercookie (24. April 2003)

ok. danke zerg für die wochenendplanung, ich bin da manchmal etwas zögerlicher. cu, tobi


----------



## zerg10 (24. April 2003)

@Cookie
Keine Ursache  Hast Du gesehen, Preis sind 15 ...


----------



## Koeni (24. April 2003)

@cookie&zerg
Ihr seid doof!!

Ich wär zwar echt scharf auf den letzten Platz im Wildbad- Taxi, aber ist glaub ich noch 'n bisschen zu heftig für's Ärmelein.

Vielleicht überleg ich's mir ja noch anders. Falls der Platz dann weg ist würd ich auch selber fahren.
Oder ich komm nur als Fotograf mit, aber dann seid Ihr so übermotiviert, dass das Invalidenlager noch zwei Betten bestellen muß .


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (25. April 2003)

@zerg: vielen Dank für das Angebot mit der Mitfahrgelegenheit nach BW aber ich glaube es langt mir am Samstag zeitlich net mitzukommen. Damit sich's lohnt sollte man schon ein paar Stunden dableiben. 
Na ja, aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben und der Sommer is ja noch lang. 

Am Sonnstag morgen bin ich am Strart weiß aber noch net genau wo. 

bis die Tage
ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holle (25. April 2003)

Hi Leute,

ich bin auch am Wochenende am Start.
Samstag und Sonntag. Allerdings auf Wildbad hab ich kein Bock. Eher n paar Kilometer bzw. Höhenmeter spulen. Wär cool, wenn sich was ergeben würde.

Greetz @all.

Holle


----------



## zerg10 (25. April 2003)

@Cookie, koeni
So, die Plätze sind an Euch vergeben worden. Koeni, mach' Dir keine Sorge wegen der Schulter, werden es morgen sowieso locker angehen lassen ...

Wie wär's wenn wir uns so um 13:00Uhr in Echterdingen am Bahnhof treffen ? Der liegt direkt an der Hauptstrasse ca. 500m nach der Abfahrt Echterdingen (von der B27 aus).
Achtung, is' z.Zt. 'ne Riesenbaustelle also am besten rechts halten, sonst verpasst ihr die Abfahrt o. nehmt gleich die S-Bahn. 
Händi-Nr von mir habt ihr ja beide, oder ?
Ähem, Cookie, für Dich nehm' ich mal meine Inliner-Protektoren mit, sicher ist sicher  

@Rest
Sonntag soll's regnen, igitt u. ausserdem is' in Kirchen-Hausen der Marathon !!!

Bis dann,
Zerg


----------



## zerg10 (25. April 2003)

Kaum geschrieben, schon stimmt's nimmer. Wetter.com sagt für Samstag Regen voraus u. ich hab' gerade für morgen 18:00Uhr 'ne Einladung zum Essen bekommen ...

Passt es bei Euch auch am Sonntag ? Selbe Zeit bzw. gerne auch früher und dann vielleicht den ganzen Tag ? (Einen Tag mehr für Deine Schulter Koni   )

Und wie sieht es mit den Anderen aus ? Noch einer Zeit u. Lust ?


----------



## Koeni (26. April 2003)

@zerg

Wie willst Du's denn in Wildbad locker angehen lassen?
Für den Bikepark lass ich mir lieber noch ne Woche Zeit.

Ich fahr mich hier mal wieder gemütlich ein, dann bin ich auch schneller unter der Dusche wenn mich der Regen überrascht.

Höchstens doch als Fotograf...


----------



## dercookie (26. April 2003)

bei mir ist´s morgen auch eher schlecht. schade, aber heute ist nicht aller tage...
@koeni
wo fährst du heute?

@all 
schönes wochenende, und bitte keine schweren verletzungen (spielt lieber fussball, da kann nix passieren, s.u.  )

tobi


----------



## zerg10 (26. April 2003)

Okay, wenn keiner mit will, fahr' ich morgen halt alleine. Werde Euch dann erzählen, wie toll es war     und wünsche dem kompletten Krankenlager eine gute Besserung 

Bis demnächst,
Zerg


----------



## zerg10 (28. April 2003)

So, bin gesund u. unverletzt zurück aus Wildbad. Hier ein paar Sachen, die mir aufgefallen sind:
1. War mal wieder so ziemlich der Älteste. Muss mir das Sorgen bereiten ???
2. Der BikerX ist in einem guten Zustand u. macht jetzt richtig Laune, vor allem weil die meisten Hügel eine kleine Erhöhung bekommen haben.
3. Die Downhillstrecken sind auch prima präpariert u. markiert, machen mir aber (mangels Federweg) keine echte Freude.
4. Vergesst die Freeridestrecken, die werden erst im Laufe des Jahres neu gemacht.
5. Es gibt neuerdings auch Halbtageskarten für vormittags. Gut für Frühaufsteher.
6. Beim nächsten Mal nehm' ich dann doch meine Radschuhe mit, biken mit Freizeitschuhen sieht arg uncool aus

Wochenende Sommerrain, Schlucht o. Tour ?

Zerg


----------



## Holle (28. April 2003)

Hi @ all,

am Sonntag war ich n bisschen scouten. Bin von Degerloch über S-Ruit, Obertürkheim, Stetten nach Endersbach gebikt. Wollte eigentlich zum Korber Kopf, aber dann hat mich der Regen überrascht und bin dann wieder mit der S-Bahn zurück nach Stuggitown.
Auf dem Weg dorthin hab ich ein paar interessante "Sachen" entdeckt. Hat zumindest fett gerockt.
An der Schlucht bin ich auch vorbeigekommen. Zumindest nehm ich an, dass es die Schlucht ist. In der Nähe von einer Mülldeponie, oder?

Jedenfalls stell ich ab demnächst mal n paar neue CC-Strecken in diesem Gebiet zusammen (max. 50km Gesamtlänge).
Vielleicht hat ja dann der eine oder andere Lust mitzukommen.

Diese Woche und am nächsten WE bin ich Weg. Ab dem 5. Mai auch wieder für Feierabendrunden zu haben. Bis dann.


----------



## tde (28. April 2003)

hab auch noch eine neue neue Strecke im Heimrevier (Frauenkopf) entdeckt. Nur ca. 500 m lang und ca. 80 Hm runter, aber sehr nett: Ein Singletrail mit ca. 1,5 Meter-Sprung und kniffeligen Endstück mit ein paar Naturstufen (Vmax etwa 40 km/h). Am letzten Montag waren trockene Idealbedingungen, deshalb sind die Vmax-Angaben bei Nässe mit Vorsicht zu genießen (und Hardcore-Rider dürfen gerne noch ein Km/hs dazu addieren). Der Enduro-Trail von Stelle runter ist auch wieder ein Hit, wenn es richtig trocken ist (keine Sprünge, nur ein paar bremsende, tiefe Querinnen und schnelle Kurven, unten sehr steinig, 1,5 Km Gesamtlänge, ca 80 -Hm und Vmax 45+ km/h).

Noch besser: der Trail von Ruhbank runter. Waldwichtel (vielen Dank an sie) haben den kleinen Double erneuert und zwei neue, kleine Schanzen errichtet (Sprünge 1,5 - 2 m). Leider liegt immer noch der Riesenbaum im Weg rum. Wenn der obere Teil der Krone ab wäre und der untere mit Sand aufgeschüttet würde, dann, ja dann...

würde wahrscheinlich der Förster den ganzen Wald sperren, weil alle FR-Freunde sich dort tummeln würden. Also gut so. Bis unten sind es knapp 1000 m und -100 Hm, Vmax im oberen Teil 45+/-km/h im unteren 55 +/- km/h.

Will unbedingt wieder fahren, bin dieses WE aber nicht da. Vielleicht nächste Woche nach Feierabend. Poste dann noch, falls jemand mitkommen will.


----------



## Backwoods (28. April 2003)

klingt gut   

Da muss ich wohl mal hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (29. April 2003)

@tde
Da muss ich unbedingt hin. Kannst Du mir mal eine Wegbeschreibung pm'en ?

@Backwoods
Du bist dieses WE auch wieder weg, oder ? Schade, sonst hätten wir da mal 'ne Runde gedreht. Hab' seit gestern 'nen 200mm DNM-Dämpfer drin (mit gemessenen 57mm Hub). Was macht Deiner ?

@Koeni, Cookie & all the Rest
Wer von Euch ist dieses WE mit dabei ? Entschuldigungen u. Ausreden werden nicht mehr akzeptiert !!!


----------



## Backwoods (29. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zerg10 _
> *@tde
> @Backwoods
> Du bist dieses WE auch wieder weg, oder ? Schade, sonst hätten wir da mal 'ne Runde gedreht. Hab' seit gestern 'nen 200mm DNM-Dämpfer drin (mit gemessenen 57mm Hub). Was macht Deiner ?
> *



was hast du für einen dämpfer genommen? ich werde jetzt erstmal kurzfristig meinen ersatzdämpfer mit piggy bag (shock therapy bst 22rc) einbauen und meinen rs deluxe einschicken. dann mal schauen. mit shock works geht nix mehr. meinen NB Series werd ich deswegen  bei ebay verticken.

ob ich am WE da bin entscheidet sich erst morgen. mal sehen wie das wetter in den alpen so wird. sieht grad naecht nach 4000er wetter aus


----------



## zerg10 (30. April 2003)

@Backwoods
Is' n DNM-8RC den ich hier im Forum gekauft habe. Konnte das Ding leider noch nich' so richtig testen, weil ich's erst vorgestern eingebaut habe...
Wollte das Ding morgen vormittag von 10:00-15:00 mit einer Halbtageskarte in Wildbad testen, komm' mit wenn Du hier keine 4000er mit Schnee findest 

@Rest
Okay, ich weiss dass ich nerve, aber hat noch einer von Euch Lust auf Wildbad morgen ?  

C U,
Zerg


----------



## Koeni (1. Mai 2003)

Hallo.

Nachdem ich heute nochmal passen musste und nicht nach Wildbad mit gefahren bin, will ich am Wochenende auf jeden Fall wieder biken. Ich würde gerne in der Schlucht fahren, wenn darauf jemand am Sa. oder So. Bock hat bitte melden.
(Morgen muss ich leider schaffa )


----------



## Backwoods (1. Mai 2003)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin dieses WE doch im ländle. Muss mal sehen wie ich mich hier losreissein kann. war heute nämlich schon mit arbeitskollegen biken. das war seid langem mal fällig und  war mehr so ne hardtail kilometer bolzer runde  

aber gut zu wissen dass die kondition noch für 71 Km langt.  waren aber net so extrem viel höhenmeter. schätze auf alle fälle mal unter 1000. pofil gibts morgen.

bevor ich nach wildbad fahre brauch ich unbedingt ncoh einen anderen dämpfer. das ansprechverhalten meines ersatz vom ersatzdämpfer ist unter aller sau  - und das obwohl der seit dem service nur rumgelgen hat. muss da wohl jetzt dcoh in einen x-fusion vector pro investieren und das 24" hinterrad erstmal bleiben lassen.

bis die tage, schlucht, kernen turm und KK wären mal wieder voll geil


----------



## zerg10 (1. Mai 2003)

Mann Mann Mann, da hat die FR-Fraktion heute in Wildbad echt was verpasst. Geiles Wetter, kaum Leute auf'm BikerX, dafür jubelnde u. applaudierende Zuschauer ...

@Backwoods
Der DNM funktioniert tadellos. Wenn Du auf die schnelle Ersatz brauchst, könnte ich Dir meinen RS Deluxe borgen (190mm, entweder mit 'ner 500er o. 700er Feder) bis Dein neuer da ist.

@all
Jemand Lust auf 'ne Tour am Samstag ? (Z.B. Schlucht ?) Sonntag geht's bei mir nämlich nich' ... 

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Backwoods (1. Mai 2003)

@ Zerg

das mit dem borgen werd ich mir nochmal überlegen. nicht das ich dir das ding kaputt fahr  . ich hätte auch ne 450er feder die da reinpasst.

werde mir deinen dnm mal ansehen. hab mit dnm bisher nciht die besten erfahreungen gemacht. mein mm 22 ar, der kleine bruder von deinem, hat bei mir gneau 1 tag gehalten und das umtauschen hat monate gedauert! 

wenn ich samstag schon wieder biken gehe steinigt mich warschienlcih meine freundin


----------



## Koeni (2. Mai 2003)

@zerg
Ich wär morgen in der Schlucht dabei, schlag mal Treffpunkt und Zeit vor. Von mir aus auch Vormittags.
Ich schau dann heute abend nochmal rein.

Bis dann


----------



## zerg10 (2. Mai 2003)

@Backwoods
Um meiner Steinigung zu entgehen, fahr' ich diesmal am Samstag  Und der DNM hält prächtig, zumindest hat er seine Feuerteufe in Wildbad gemeistert ...

@Koeni u. wer immer da is' u. Lust u. Zeit hat
Morgen nachmittag so ab 14:00Uhr ? Schlucht o. Kerner Turm. Können's ja langsam angehen lassen, damit's die Schulter auch mitmacht ...

Bis morgen dann,
Zerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (2. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zerg10 _
> *@tde
> 'nen 200mm DNM-Dämpfer drin (mit gemessenen 57mm Hub).
> *



@Zerg *verwundert guck* SELBST (?) gemessenen 57 mm Hub   weil auf der homepage von dnm geben die nur 53 mm an und das wär nicht so der bringer.

bei reset gibts das ding für 204 euro inkl passender buchsen und wunschfeder! preislich gesehen ne ziemlich gute altzernative zum x-fusion. werd morgen mal nach weil der stadt fahren und mir einen x-fusion ansehen. leider nur der kleine bruder vom vector pro.

ich glaub nicht das ich mogen mitkomme. mal sehen


----------



## zerg10 (2. Mai 2003)

@Backwoods
Selbst gemessen und zwar mit abmontierter Feder u. 'nem Mauser Messschieber. 
Schau' Dir das Ding einfach mal beim nächsten Mal an u. Du darfst auch mal 'ne Probefahrt machen, is' allerdings in 'nem Setup eine Gewichts über Deiner   

Bis demnächst,
Zerg

P.S.: Gerade fängst hier an zu regnen, hoffentlich isses bis morgen wieder einigermassen trocken...


----------



## Koeni (2. Mai 2003)

So ne ******* aber auch! Komm ich aus der Arbeit und alles ist naß. Heute mittag war's doch noch wunderbar.
Selbst wenn's morgen besser ist wird's bestimmt 'n bissle matschig, und mit Dirtboards rumflitzen ist extrem unsexy. Aber egal, ich komm trotzdem. Wär' ja nicht das erste Mal, dass ich die Schlucht etwas schlammig verlasse .

Bis morgen und esst Euern Teller brav leer, sonst wird's nix...

Gruß Koni


----------



## Koeni (3. Mai 2003)

@Samstagsfahrer

Falls es heute doch noch jemanden packen sollte, ich bin mit zerg in der Schlucht. Wir sind zwischen ca. 13.00 und 17.00 Uhr dort an zu treffen.

Danke für's Teller leer essen


----------



## Backwoods (3. Mai 2003)

Sodele,

nach dem offtopic   der samstagfahrer wollt ich doch mal abchecken wer morgen so dabei ist.

wenn sonst keiner mitkommt werde ich allein (in voller montur) *schwitz* von der schlucht rüber zum KK biken. macht so an die 55 km mit vielen netten dh einlagen und sprüngen. je nachdem wie oft man die schlucht und den kk mitnimmt.  

das soll aber keinen abschrecken hier. chickenway ist immer vorhanden.

ich hätte allerdings auch interesse an den neuen trails von tde am frauenkopf/ruhbank oder der solitude runde. allerdings wird das wohl wegen temporärer abwesenheit des guides erst nächstes WE stattfinden.

wie wär's dann mal wieder mit so ner art vollversammlung?

ich bin dann jedenfalls morgen nachmittag ab 1300 oder 1400 rund um den kernen turm unterwegs. bei intersse bitte posten.


----------



## Koeni (4. Mai 2003)

@Backwoods
Dann hast Du ja sicher gemerkt, dass die Schlucht Opfer von offensichtlich schlecht gelaunten "Mitbürgern" geworden ist.

Wir sollten da mal einen Reparaturtag einlegen. Auf jeden Fall das Loch nach der Spitzkehre muß gestopft werden. Der Anlieger davor ist n' bischen aufwändiger, wär aber auch blöd wenn der platt bleiben würde.
Die anderen kaputten Sprünge müsste man eben wieder aufschütten.

Wenn's niemand offizielles gewesen ist bleibt's vielleicht danach ne Weile stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (4. Mai 2003)

Na ihr faulen säcke  ,

3x schlucht, 1x vom turm nach rommelshausen runter und 3x KK macht fast 49 Km und das in voller rüstung *sich quält bei der hitze*. Hm weiss ich net. 

hätte eigentlcih gedacht dass ihr gestern mal ein statement zur schlucht abgebt, oder hat der förster euch inhaftiert?

werde zum zustand der strecke gleich mal was in den entsprechenden thread schreiben.

mein ersatz vom ersatzdämpfer ist mit der längern 450er feder jedenfalls brauchbarer als mit meiner kürzernen 450er feder! die angaben stimmen halt auch net immer so. (hat mit der länge nix zu tun). ging aber ganz gut.

der kk fordert meinem fahrwerk aber aller ab. bei der landung vom mushroom kicker schlägts vorne deftig durch. hinten gehts grad so. die jungs am fleissig an der strecke gebastelt und ein bissel north shore reingebracht. der drop hinter der hünerleiter ist aber (momentan?) eine klasse zu viel für mich. weiter oben gibts noch ein baumstamm. ist aber noch nicht ganz fertig.

den kkk hab ich mich immer noch nicht getraut. ich bräucht mal jemand der bei der landung vom mushroomkicker schaut wie weit ich komm, um sicher zu gehen dass es beim kkk für den landehügel langt.  

bin nächstes WE auf alle fälle im ländle


----------



## tde (5. Mai 2003)

@alle: Wetter top, ab in den Wald! Ich will heute fahren, nach Feierabend (so ab 17.00 Uhr). Wer kommt spontan mit? Könnte mir Schlucht vorstellen, hätte auch noch ein Platz für ein Bike und Fahrer im Auto frei (ab S-Ost). Oder meine Heimtrails rund um den Frauenkopf/Degerloch rocken. Treffpunkt: Waldebene-Ost oder nach Vereinbarung. Meldet euch.

Kurze Berichterstattung: Am Wochenende war ich auf dem Deister (nördlichster Bergzug vor der Norddeutschen Tiefebene; bei Hannover). Der Hammer, was die Flachlandradler da für ein kleines Einod vor der Haustür haben. Nette Trails und anscheinend einen Förster, der Northshore-Sektionen für Futterkrippen hält... Auf jeden Fall habe ich dort eine 1A-Abfahrt im Wald gefunden, Prädikat wertvoll: nur ein paar hundert Meter lang, mittelsteil (so wie Schlucht), startet mit einem ca. 1m hohen und zwei Meter weiten Double, gefolgt von einer ca. 80-100cm hohen Sprungrampe (etwa 3-4 Meter Sprung) und einem 2m-lang/40 cm-hoch-breit Table, dann 50 m Northshore (10 m habe ich ohne Sturz geschafft, dann wurd's mir zu luftig und: gekniffen!) und zum Abschluss wahlweise einen 1m-Drop auf einen Forstweg runter oder (für die Wahnsinnigen...) eine über 1m-hohe, sehr breite Abschussrampe über den besagten Forstweg hinweg in einen leicht abfallenden weiteren Forstweg hinein. Okay, nicht gerade der Marzocchi-Gap, aber den Aufkommspuren nach zu urteilen, müssten es so 8-10 Meter Flug mit etwa 3 Meter Höhenunterschied sein. Wie's weiterging hab ich nicht mehr weiterverfolgt und auch nicht, ob es mehr von solchen Trails im Deister gibt, mal sehen, wenn ich das nächste Mal im Norden bin. Den oberen Teil des Trails habe ich noch gewagt, ab Northshore habe ich meinen Knochen zuliebe den praktischen Teil ausgelassen und mich auf die Theorie beschränkt 

@Backwoods: Dagegen sind die liebenswerten Frauenkopftrails natürlich pillepalle. Du kennst den Trail von Ruhbank runter aber auch schon von dem einen Mal im Winter. Nur da war der Trail im üblen Zustand (war dort, wo Du im Schlammbad zweimal über diesen Double(-Kicker?) gehüpft bist - einmal davon auf dem Hosenboden würd mich freuen, wenn Du heute oder morgen mitkommst.

So, jetzt warte ich mal, was sich bei euch bis zum Nachmittag tut, sonst werde ich wohl alleine starten.

Grüße, tde


----------



## zerg10 (5. Mai 2003)

@tde
Moinmoin, bist also auch wieder im Land. 
Schlechte Nachricht:
Schlucht hat ziemlich viel von ihren Reiz verloren, Koeni hat's ja schon beschrieben, der Mittelteil ist ziemlich hinüber u. auch die anderen Kicker kamen uns ziemlich ramponiert vor     ...
Noch schlechtere Nachricht:
Hab' mein Radl dabei u. wollte vom Feuersee aus nach Degerloch, allerdings is' mir a)17:00Uhr zu spät u. b) hab' ich in meinem Morgenkoma vergessen die Trinkblase vom Camelback mitzunehmen. Wenn Du also unterwegs 'ne Mumie am Wegrand findest, bin ich's  

Wie sieht es denn bei Dir am Samstag aus ? Wollte da evtl. mit Koeni nach Wildbad, BikerX einfahren ...
(Gilt auch für alle anderen)

C U,
Zerg


----------



## Backwoods (5. Mai 2003)

@tde
 ich hab in hannover freunde und verwandschaft. das macht einen besuch im sommer natürlich interssanter.

wie siehts nächstes WE mit der solitude runde aus? kommt man da am frauenkopf/ruhbank vorbei? ein arbeitskollege von mir hätte da auch intersse.


----------



## tde (6. Mai 2003)

Montagsbericht: "Eine nette Feierabendsrunde oder auch: Wie ein gewisser Herr Holle auszog, um die Grenzen der Fahrphysik zu überlisten"

Es sollte ein entspannter Ausflug auf den heimischen Trails in Degerloch und am Frauenkopf werden. Herr Holle und Herr D. trafen sich nach Feierabend, die Sonne leuchtete rot auf den Kessel von Stuttgart nieder. Herr Holle hatte sich für sein Ersatzbike entschieden, ein annodazumal-nobreaks-tourenstyle-Hardtail. Nach drei Kilometern die erste schnelle Abfahrt auf einem Trimm-Dich-Pfad. Herr D. rollte forsch auf eine langgezogene Linkskurve zu, die Räder blockierten beim Ambremsen leicht auf dem feinen Schotterbelag - Kurve gerade so unter Ausnutzung der gesamten Streckenbreite genommen, da tönte es von hinten: "Scheiiiiiiiße!!!!". Herr Holle, bis dahin knapp 5 Meter hinter dem Hinterrad von Herrn D. und seinen Blick vermutlich starr an eben diesem heftend, musste feststellen, dass ihm eine ähnlich souveräne Kurvenfahrt voraussichtlich misslingen würde und entschied sich, den vorgegebenen Weg zu verlassen. Herr Holle schoss dann mit ca. 40-50 km/h durchs Unterholz. Dort, wo die Bäume selten weiter als einen Meter auseinander stehen. Irgendwie gelang es Herrn Holle dennoch nicht, wenigstens einen dieser Bäume zu touchieren - der heldenhafte Abflug/Ausflug ins Gelände wurde nur mit ein paar Kratzern honoriert. Und einem Snakebite im Vorderreifen. Herr D. (sehr zuvorkommend) reparierte mit seinem Flickzeug den Schlauch des offensichtlich noch von seinem Beinahe-Exitus berauschten Herrn Holle. Der stellte die Schuldfrage fest: die Bremsen, der Reifen, die Geometrie des Rahmens, der Bodenbelag und äh, ja, vielleicht auch ein wenig zu schnell.

Etwa 15 Kilometer weiter. Eine Abfahrt am Frauenkopf, die Herr D. schon ausführlich im Forum beschrieben hatte. Herr D. zu Herrn Holle: "Aufpassen!". Herr D. bremste im unteren Teil des Trails mit voller Magura-Leistung und unter Zuhilfenahme von jedem Rock-Shox-Federwegsmillimeter sein Enduro-Bike von ca. 40 km/h auf rund 15-20 km/h runter, um die enge Kurve mit integrierten Stufen gefahrenarm zu durchfahren. Hinter ihm tönte es erneut: "Oh, neiiiiiiin, Stuuuuuufe-e-e-nn!" Und Abflug - geradaus, aus der Kurve heraus, hinein in den Abhang. Wieder ein unbekanntes Flugobjekt, dass polyesterblau-leuchtend durchs Unterholz fliegt. Herr Holle wusste genau, woran es lag: "Das hätte ich ja nie gedacht, dass diese Bremsen so wenig bremsen. ... Also gut, vielleicht wäre es besser gelaufen, wenn ich nicht ganz so schnell gefahren wäre."

Wie es Herrn Holle heute morgen geht, ist noch nicht bekannt. Am Ende der Tour waren sich Herr Holle und Herr D. jedenfalls einig: die gemütliche Feierabendsrunde war wieder mal ein tolles Erlebnis, förderlich dem seelischen und körperlichen Ausgleich, den gestresste Großstädter dringend nötig haben. Und die Moral von der Geschicht: bremse im Zweifelsfall früher - oder lieber nicht!  

Und wer ist heute nach Feierabend mit dabei? Ich will wahrscheinlich wieder ausrücken, weiß aber nich nicht wo genau. Vielleicht Schlucht. Jemand von üblichen Verdächtigen dabei? Gerne auch Neuzugänge.

@Backwoods: mit Hannover/Deister können wir ja mal koordinieren, vielleicht fahren wir mal gleichzeitig hoch. Am WE ist noch nichts konkretes geplant. Könnte mir gut die Solitude-Runde vorstellen. Ist halt sehr CC-mäßig, aber habe ich auch Lust zu. Kann allerdings auch sein, dass ich mit einem Kollegen fahre. Wird sich in den nächsten Tagen rausstellen.


----------



## zerg10 (6. Mai 2003)

@tde u. Holle
Da bin ich aber froh, dass ihr mir gestern nicht begegnet seid . Achso, hab' 'nen netten Trail oben bei Degerloch gefunden, ca. 60cm breit u. ca. 2km lang mit knackigen Up- u. Downhilleinlagen.
Sollten wir mal in der Gruppe fahren, macht bestimmt auch Laune.


Apropos @Gruppe Tde, backwoods, Ra.Bretzel, dercookie usw.
will denn keiner von Euch mit am Samstagnachmittag nach Wildbad ? Trainings-kms kann man ja auch unter der Woche sammeln ... 

Zerg


----------



## beat (6. Mai 2003)

Also gut, wäre gern dabei! Allerdings bevorzugt bei der "Frauenkopfrunde" (meine Heimat - seufz!). Nimmste mich mit, und wie lange willst Du denn fahren??


----------



## tde (6. Mai 2003)

@beat: will heute so gegen 17.30 bis 18.00 Uhr starten. Normalerweise fahre ich von meiner Haustür aus los in Stuttgart-Ost(heim). Treffpunkt könnte dort, Gablenberg oder auf dem Parkplatz Waldebene-Ost sein. Möglich wäre allerdings auch, dass wir uns bei mir treffen und dann kurz mit dem Auto (Platz habe ich) Richtung Schlucht fahren und dort 2-3 Stunden biken.


----------



## beat (6. Mai 2003)

Nix für ungut, aber für die Schlucht bin ich zumindestens heute nicht zu haben. Insofern würde ich wiegesagt die "Frauenkopfrunde" bevorzugen. Ich denke wir verstehen darunter eh mehr oder weniger dieselben Wege (Ruhbank, Stelle, Philosophenweg, etc.). Wenn Du darauf Bock hättest (schreibst Du ja!) und so um die zwei bis drei Stunden fahren wollen würdest, dann könnte man das ganze ja noch etwas CC-mäßiger ausdehnen, z.B. mit Eichenhain-Körschtal-Degerloch, oder so in die Richtung. Man kann aber auch ohne weiteres zwei bis drei Stunden nur die Trails hier ums Eck abfahren ; o ) ! Welchen Parkplatz auf der Waldebene meinst Du genau? Guter Treffpunkt wäre z.B. auch der Start vom Trimm-Dich-Pfad dort, gleich bei der Einmündung der Straße von/nach Buchwald, oder?


----------



## tde (6. Mai 2003)

@beat: genau, der Trimm-Dich-Weg-Treffpunkt ist gut. Sonst geht auch gut der Parkplatz am Sportplatz - da ist nämlich nur einer. Aber egal. Ich funke Dir meine Mobilnummer per pm durch und dann lass uns nochmal telefonieren. Eichenhain-Körschtal kenne ich nicht (mir jedenfalls nicht bewusst, wo das ist), deshalb wär's mal ganz spannend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holle (6. Mai 2003)

Trotz meiner 2 Kammikaze-Einlagen, schon ausführlich von Herrn D. beschrieben, ist bei mir alles heile geblieben. Habe gestern auf schmerzhafte Weise lernen müssen, dass man seine Fahrgeschwindigkeit besser seinem Bike anpassen sollte. Toll Erkenntnis, oder?

Heut bin ich auch am Start. Glücklicherweise kommt der tde und der Beat bin, die mich notfalls vom Baum kratzen können, falls mir mal wieder "die Bremsen versagen" oder "meine Reifen nicht haften".

Greetz Holle


----------



## dercookie (6. Mai 2003)

wenn mir jemand sagt wann und wo ihr euch genau trefft wäre ich dabei. am besten mit wegbeschreibung ab vvs. vielleicht kann ich mich ja mit dem holle in degerloch am busbahnhof treffen ?

cu, cookie


----------



## Waldarbeiter (6. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Backwoods _
> *den kkk hab ich mich immer noch nicht getraut. ich bräucht mal jemand der bei der landung vom mushroomkicker schaut wie weit ich komm, um sicher zu gehen dass es beim kkk für den landehügel langt.
> *


so, jetzt passt wieder jemand vom KK auf, was die Stuttgarter so machen... 
Den 3K sollte es eigentlich gut reichen, weil der Landehügel so gebaut ist, dass man ihn eigentlich meistens überspringt, der soll nur ein "bisschen abschrecken". Schwieriger ist es da sicher zwischen den beiden Bäumen danach durchzukommen.


----------



## tde (6. Mai 2003)

@cookie: Treffpunt ist Waldebene-Ost, Start vom Trimm-Dich-Pfad, gleich bei der Einmündung der Straße von/nach Buchwald. Du kannst aber von Dir aus auch zu mir hochradeln und wir fahren von dort aus gemeinsam über Gablenberg hoch zum Treffpunkt. Weg zu mir müsstest Du ja noch vom letzten Mal wissen, vom Westen aus sind's etwa 10-15 Minuten stramm gekurbelt. Ich fahr' bei mir etwa 17.30 Uhr los. Ansonsten ruf durch, meine Nummer hastz Du ja.

@Waldarbeiter: danke für Deine pm. das Cheetah ist in der (sehr) engen Auswahl. Jetzt nur noch Probefahrt und dann nach dem Kauf komme ich zu euch ins Remstal und Backwoods und ich werden euren KKK mit 360° und Backflip locker im Formationsflug nehmen 

...und ihr uns danach mit allen erdenklichen Knochenbrüchen im Krankenhaus abliefern. Naja, erst nochmal ein wenig auf unseren Heimtrails üben. Ihr könnt ja auch mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## beat (8. Mai 2003)

Nun, ich werde morgen Nachmittag wieder die heimischen Trails rund um den Frauenkopf konsultieren. Starten würde ich am liebsten so gegen 17.30 Uhr, und dann so zwei Stunden biken. Würde mich allerdings auch zu einer gemütlichen Solituderunde überreden lassen. Mind. 1 weiterer Kollege wäre wieder mit von der Partie. Wer hat noch Lust und Zeit??


----------



## tde (8. Mai 2003)

@beat: ich bin erst wieder am Samstag am Start. Vielleicht dann auch wieder Frauenkopf mit den Trails im Bopserwald, die die uns das letzte Mal gezeigt hast. Dienstag war echt nett, vor allen Dingen, dass sich spontan fünf Gesellen zusammengetan haben - lässt für den Sommer Gutes hoffen.


----------



## Koeni (8. Mai 2003)

@zerg 
So, wie sieht's aus, sollen wir am Samstag nach Wildbad fahren?

@rest
Ich glaub schon, dass wir fahren, hat noch wer Lust?


----------



## Holle (8. Mai 2003)

Hallo allerseits,

ist vielleicht jetzt schon bissle spät, aber morgen (Freitag) dreh ich auch ne Runde: Erstmal Frauenkopf und dann mal n bisschen weiter Richt. Hedelfingen umdie Gegend so n bisschen erkunden.
Wollte allerdings so geg. 11 in Degerloch starten. Wenn jemand spontan Zeit und Bock hat, der sei herzlich willkommen.

Ansonsten bin ich am Wochenende auch am Start.

Man sieht sich.

Holle


----------



## zerg10 (9. Mai 2003)

@Koeni
Yup, Samstag ist fest eingeplant. Treffpunkt Wanderparkplatz zwischen 14:30 u. 15:00Uhr ? Vormittag kann ich nich', da steht der Wochendeinkauf an   

@Rest
Kann den Aufruf nur wiederholen, Wildbad is' immer 'ne Fahrt wert u. ein Plätzchen im Auto hab' ich noch...   

CU,
Zerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldarbeiter (9. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zerg10 _
> *@Koeni
> Yup, Samstag ist fest eingeplant. Treffpunkt Wanderparkplatz zwischen 14:30 u. 15:00Uhr ? Vormittag kann ich nich', da steht der Wochendeinkauf an
> *


Hm, ich habe gehört, dass morgen evtl. eine kleine Delegation  der Remstalguerilla (+ Exclusivgäste) Bad Wildbad besuchen wird...


----------



## zerg10 (9. Mai 2003)

@Waldarbeiter
Bahnt sich da etwa ein Treffen von epischer Bedeutung an ?   Den ersten Versuch gab's ja mal beim TripleS II, da hat's bei mir dann zeitlich nich' gereicht. Und Backwoods hat Euch ja auch schon mal besucht ...

@tde
Ein weiterer Grund für Dich morgen mitzukommen, da kannste dann ein MFR im Einsatz sehen   

Bis Samstag dann,
Zerg


----------



## Waldarbeiter (9. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zerg10 _
> *@Waldarbeiter
> Bahnt sich da etwa ein Treffen von epischer Bedeutung an ?   Den ersten Versuch gab's ja mal beim TripleS II, da hat's bei mir dann zeitlich nich' gereicht. Und Backwoods hat Euch ja auch schon mal besucht ...
> 
> ...


Mal schauen was daraus wird. Ich bin noch nicht so sicher, ob ich mitkomme (ich bin das letzte Mal auf mein Handgelenk gefallen)... aber es sieht schon so aus. Ich bin halt immer ein bisschen von den Autofahrern abhängig.


----------



## zerg10 (9. Mai 2003)

@Waldarbeiter
Der BikerX geht doch auch mit 'nem verstauchten Handgelenk, oder ?
Koeni z.B. fährt ja auch mit 'ner Kapselerweiterung in der Schulter  
Und wer kommt denn noch von euch ?


----------



## tde (9. Mai 2003)

@Waldarbeiter: tja, das würd mich schon interessieren, wie das MFR in Aktion aussieht. Welche Rahmengröße hast Du denn? Wenn Du dann einen Augenblick nicht aufpasst, werde ich das Bike mopsen und eine eingehende Materialprüfung durchführen... Sollte was kaputtgehen, ich hab noch ein Starrahmen-Günstig-MTB im Keller, das ich Dir als Entschädigung gerne zur Verfügung stelle  

Aber eventuell komme ich auch gar nicht hin, weil ich bei Cheetah direkt eine Probefahrt bekomme.

@zerg10: Melde mich morgen früh bei Dir ob ja oder nein mit mitfahren. Wie sieht's denn bei Regen und nassen Strecken aus, fährst Du trotzdem?

@Rest: falls morgen mit Bikepark alles ins Wasser fällt (vielleicht im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes), werde ich wieder Frauenkopf fahren (Holle ist wahrscheinlich auch dabei). Wer sonst noch Interesse hat sollte morgen früh hier reinschauen, ob es einen Treffpunkt gibt.


----------



## Waldarbeiter (9. Mai 2003)

@ zerg
Ich komme wenn, dann wegen dem vollen Programm!
Außerdem wird gerade versucht mir Arbeit aufzuladen. 

Ich denke mal, dass Ricktick (Basti) auf jeden Fall dort ist. Joker (Giuseppe) und Schulbub (Jörg) kommen auch. Evtl. kommt noch Dan und dann gibts noch mich... 

@ tde
Ich habe Rahmenhöhe 48. 
Das mit dem Hardtail überlege ich mir nochmal, so schlecht hört sich das Angebot gar nicht an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (9. Mai 2003)

Hallole miteinader, 

wie schaut's denn bei Euch am Sonntag aus. Ich würde gern mal wieder in die Schlucht und auch mal gern den KK kennen lernen. So wie's im Moment aussieht bin ich sogar zeitlich etwas flexibel (und das is scho was bsonders). 

wie schaut's denn z.B. bei Dir aus Backwoods.


Grüße 
ra.


----------



## mttam (9. Mai 2003)

also ich hätte sonntag lust und zeit.
mach halt mal einen vorschlag für ort und zeit.


----------



## Backwoods (9. Mai 2003)

Hallo Zusammen,

gesetz den fall dass mein neuer dämpfer (x-fusion vector pro  ) doch morgen noch mit der post oder paket dienst eintriff hätte ich auch bock und evtl sogar zeit nachmittags zum einreiten nach wildbad zu kommen.

anderer seits hab ich genug anderes zu tun und sonntag wird das wetter wohl besser als morgen. mir hier einen abzuzappeln damit ich's zeitlich gebacken kriege nach wb zu kommen und dann im regen fahren muss net sein.

mit meinem ersatzdämpfer (st) komm ich net nach wb. den wollt ich nähmlich genau wie den sw bei ebay verticken um die kohle zu kompensieren  

sonntag ginge dann halt schlucht und kk. weiss aber net ob ich genug zeit hab die runde wie letztes WE zu fahren.

ich poste morgen nochmal.


----------



## Waldarbeiter (10. Mai 2003)

kleine "spontane" Planänderung...
Wir kommen erst am Sonntag nach Wildbad


----------



## Koeni (10. Mai 2003)

@zerg
Guten Morgen,

WetterOnline sagt für Wildbad heute nachmittag "unterschiedlich bewölkt, vereinzelt Schauer" vorher.
Die Alternative Morgen zu fahren ist glaub ich auch nicht besser, die Vorhersage ist dieselbe.

Wenn Du trotzdem Lust hast zu fahren bin ich dabei, vielleicht haben wir den Park dann für uns alleine.

Ich würde schauen, dass ich um 14.30 dort bin.

Bis dann, Gruß Koni


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (10. Mai 2003)

Also dann mach ich jetzt einfach mal ein Vorschlag für Sonntag für die Schlucht und anschließend wenn Lust, Zeit, Wetter usw. noch KK oder anderes:

14.30 h irgendwo bei der Schucht (genauen Treffpunkt können wir ja noch ausmachen)

@backwoods: gerade fahr ich so durch Schönaich und was seh ich da???? Ein Votec F7 mit ner GS4, Magura Louise FR, Azonic Pedalen und einer Luftpumpe am Lenker befestigt bei einem Fahrradhändler stehen.  Das Ding sah ganz verdächtig nach Deinem Rädle aus. 
Hasste noch ein Zweitrad oder holst du Dein Rad heute wieder ab?

Grüße 
ra.


----------



## Backwoods (10. Mai 2003)

Aha,

danke für die info! das war dann wohl mit großer sicherheit mein bike. das steht nähmlich zur zeit bei dirk's radladen. der hat bei mir nen ganz kompetenten eindruck hinterlassen was die wartung/reparatur von diesen bockigen votec gabeln betrifft. hoffe er fährt nciht gleich ne ganze tour mit meinem bike.

den dämpfer bekomme ich bei ihm 50 euros billiger   nur leider ist er heute nicht mehr gekommen  

das war's dann also mit wildbad heut nachmittag.

1430 ist schon etwas spät wenn du noch (mit dem bike) zum kk rüber willst. wenn wir mit dem auto fahren verpasst du den genialen trail nach rommelshausen runter. ich ruf dich nochmal an.

werde auf alle fälle mein bike bis 1300 abholen und morgen mit dem ersatzdämpfer biken.


----------



## tde (10. Mai 2003)

@Sonntagsfahrer: kann morgen nicht zur Sonntagsandacht in die Schlucht oder zum KK kommen. Fahre jetzt mit zerg nach Wildbad, das reicht fürs WoEnd 

@Waldarbeiter: Pech, wär nett gewesen, wenn ihr heute gekommen wärd.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (10. Mai 2003)

@backwoods: ja wunderbar, wenn du Dein Rädle noch abholst, können wir ja tatsächlich morgen mal wieder in die Schlucht. 

Von mir aus kann ich auch früher los. Ruf mich einfach mal an dann machen wir was aus.

@alle: wer schließt sich an? Ihr seid alle willkommen.

Grüße
ra,


----------



## Backwoods (10. Mai 2003)

Sodele,

bike steht wieder bei mir im keller und die gabel geht deutlich besser als vorher.  

Allerdings hätte ich auch mit neuem Dämpfer heut net mer biken können weil irgend ein idiot meine oury grips runter gemacht hat    *AAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*

ich hoff ich krieg die dinger überhaupt jemals wieder fest. *kopfschüttel* da schraub ich doch lieber den bremssattel ab als den bremsgriff.

heut also nicht mehr, ich hoffe ich bin morgen am start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (10. Mai 2003)

@backwoods: ja wunderbar, wenn du Dein Rädle noch abholst, können wir ja tatsächlich morgen mal wieder in die Schlucht. 

Von mir aus kann ich auch früher los. Ruf mich einfach mal an dann machen wir was aus.

@alle: wer schließt sich an? Ihr seid alle willkommen.

Grüße
ra,


----------



## mttam (10. Mai 2003)

hey,
ich würde mich anschließen.
wann & wo wäre start-  bzw treffpunkt?


----------



## Backwoods (10. Mai 2003)

Den genauen Start und Treffpunkt wollten wir wegen gemeinsamer anreise morgen zwischen 11 und 12 telefonisch ausmachen.

wir fahren dann mit dem auto nach esslingen oberntal und bike von dort los. ra.bretzeln wollte nicht viel später als 1800 wieder in BB sein

bei 3,5 bis 4 std biken + 1/2 std rückfahrt sollten wir so um 1330 losbiken und um 1300 hier irgendwo starten. z.b an der therme in BB

@mttam: ich schick dir gleich ne pm & email mit meiner tel. und handy nr.


----------



## Koeni (10. Mai 2003)

Nach dem heutigen Tag habe ich mich entschieden, mich aus dem bunten Zirkus des Mountainbikens zu verabschieden und meine Karriere an den Nagel zu hängen!

Ich wünsche noch eine schöne Zeit, lebet wohl....


Nee, isse Quatsch, aber irgendwas scheine ich ja tatsächlich falsch zu machen.
 

Es ist nicht so heftig wie letztes mal, schön dick ist's trotzdem und ich hab jetzt zwei Tage Zeit mir zu überlegen,was ich meinem Chef erzählen soll.

Der Drang zum Biken muß jetzt erstmal der Vernunft weichen, sonst heilt das ja nie.

Blöd auch, dass ich immer dahin Zielen muß wo ich keine Protektoren anhab und dann auch noch zwei Mal dieselbe Schulter.

Das ganze Leben ist ein Quiz... 

Gruß Koni


----------



## tde (10. Mai 2003)

@koeni: nicht den Kopf hängen lassen, eine Ausrede ausdenken ist kein Thema. Sag einfach, Du hast einer alten Oma über die Straße helfen wollen, als du dummerweise von einen 40-Tonner erfasst wurdest.. und äh... tja, zum Glück musste nur die Schulter dran glauben. Oder wie wär's mit: Deine Freundin hat so ein Tantra-Buch mitgebracht und bei einer der Stellungen ist's dann passiert...

Okay, ich gebe zu, schwacher Trost. Falsch machst Du auf jeden Fall nichts (außer, dass Du oft mit Style springst, was zwar ganz gut aussieht, die Landung aber ungemein erschwert).

Zerg und ich sind nur mit ein paar blauen Flecken wiedergekommen. Der vermaledeite (alte?) Downhill-Kurs, wo ich überhaupt kein glattes Runterkommen erkennen konnte, war Schuld daran. Erkläre mir hier mal jemand im Forum, wie man da (egal mit welchem Bike) flüssig runterkommen soll. Beim neuen Kurs habe ich mir nur den oberen Teil angeschaut (bis zu den ersten großen Drops), da erkennt man wenigstens, dass es möglich sein muss, dort ohne Sturz runterzufahren (auch wenn ich davon wahrscheinlich weit entfernt bin). Naja, ich muss wohl noch mal wieder kommen und mir die Pros anschauen.

War heute auf jeden Fall angenehm wenig los und der BikerX ist echt spitze (bin bestimmt 15 mal runter). Freu mich schon auf mein neues Rad, obwohl's mit dem Canyon erstaunlich gut lief. Im schnellen unteren Teil hätte ich gerne mehr Fahrwerk gehabt.

Also gut Sonntagsgemeinde, euch morgen viel Spaß in der Schlucht und vielleicht bis nächste Woche > Feierabendrunde.


----------



## zerg10 (12. Mai 2003)

@Koeni
Zuerst mal auch von mir gute Besserung. Kurier' Dich in Ruhe aus u. dann macht's fahren auch wieder Spass. Und hier noch kleiner Trost: Wir haben Deine Brille am Sprunghügel gefunden u. sie hat auch unsere Downhillversuche überstanden 

@tde
Samstagnachmittag war doch 'ne gute Zeit, oder ? Schön wenn man den BikerX für sich alleine hat...
Achso, mein Geldbeutel is' auch wieder da, hatte sich in den Tiefen meines Fullfaces verkrochen. 
Mal sehen wie diese Woche das Wetter wird, dann können wir uns ja mal spontan zu der Frauenkopfrunde verabreden.

@Backwoods & Co.
Wie war's bei Euch am Sonntag ?

Zerg


----------



## Backwoods (12. Mai 2003)

Hi,

Sonntag war gut. wir waren zu dritt (ra.bretzeln, mttam und ich) und sind pünktlich vor dem regen wieder am auto angekommen  

hat diesmal aber nur für je 2x schlucht und KK gelangt + den trail nach rommelshausen runter. 

am kk gibts schon wieder einige neue sachen, mehr so north shore und ziemlich heftig. die eine von den 2 hünerleiter rampen werd ich jedenfalls diese saison nicht mehr bewältigen. über die andere kann man zumindest mal nachdenken. den baum mit dem drop am ende hab ich gleich 2x geschaft 

hab gerade erfahren dass mein dämpfer da ist. wird morgen eingebaut und dann hätte ich am nächsten sonntag zeit und frei für wildbad. aber nur sonntags, muss samstag kurz runter an den bodensee teile für die einbauküche abholen.

seht also zu dass ihr sonntag in wb seit

bis dann


----------



## zerg10 (13. Mai 2003)

*Bikepark Degerloch* 

So, nachdem es jetzt seit 3h nicht mehr regnet, werde ich heute mal die Abfahrt von Degerloch runter nach Stuttgart City antesten.
Im Gegensatz zu Wildbad fährt die Shuttlebahn ja alle 15min, also sollte es für 2 o. 3 Abfahrten reichen.
Is' zwar technisch nich' besonders anspruchsvoll, sollte aber für 'nen Rookie wie mich reichen    
Mal sehen, vielleicht findet sich da noch der eine o. andere Trail,
Zerg


----------



## tde (13. Mai 2003)

@zerg: habe leider in Wildbad meine Felge geschrottet, wie ich beim Putzen festgestellt habe 

Hoffe, dass ich schnell Ersatz bekomme, damit ich auch schnell wieder im Einsatz bin. Wollte eventuell Samstag nach Todtnau, dort aber wohl nur mit Leihbike. Falls das nicht klappt, bin ich wahrscheinlich irgendwo am Frauenkopf unterwegs. Wie sieht die Planung vom Rest der SoFahrer aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holle (13. Mai 2003)

@tde: Bei mir sieht die Planung so aus, dass ich in Zukunft einmal pro Wochenende ne fettere Runde rocken werden, d.h. 70-100km.
Aber einmal "Sonntagsfahrer" muss auch gehen.

So schon geschehen am Sonntag. War unterwegs Richt. Weil im Schönbuch und hab auf dem Weg dahin n paar saugeile Trails endeckt. Da war auch einer mit n'em ca. 1 Meter dicken Baumstamm im Weg. Vor dem Baumstamm cleverweise n super robuster Kicker aufgehäuft. Nur zu dumm, dass ich das Ding Uphill gefahren bin  

Für Frauenkopf bin ich natürlich immer zu haben. Ansonsten würd ich auch gern mal wieder zum Kräherwald bzw. Solitude bzw. Magstadt. 

@ all: Wer am Wochenende auch so viel Zeit hat wie ich darf mich auf meinen Entdeckungsreisen gern begleiten. Ansonsten wär ich mal ganz froh wenn n paar Locals mir den Schönbuch näher bringen könnten.

@zerg: Hätt auch mal wieder Bock auf deine SM-Tal Runde...Hab die Strecke leider nimmer im Kopf.


----------



## Backwoods (14. Mai 2003)

Hi,

ich hab für Sonntag Wildbad fest eingeplant. Vormittags weiss ich noch net aber nachmittags bin ich da! Mit neuem Dämpfer   Der muss ja eingeritten werden. hoffentlich regnets net nur.  mttam hat schon interesse bekundet!

@holle: für sm tal am besten an superfriend wenden!


----------



## mttam (14. Mai 2003)

@ backwoods:
bw muß am wochenende leider flach fallen. fahre in die alte heimat.

aber wenn du wieder fährst werde ich versuchen dabei zu sein.


----------



## zerg10 (14. Mai 2003)

@tde
Hab gestern bei meiner letzten Abfahrt ein neues Geräusch im Tretlagerbereich entdeckt (Der Rahmen is' ein toller Resonanzkörper), ist wahrscheinlich eine Spätfolge unserer Downhill-Versuche im BW. Bringe es mal vorsichtshalber zum Check in die Werkstatt. 

@Holle
Können gerne mal meine Hausrunde drehen, sind mittlerweile fast 50km mit ein paar netten Auf- u. Abfahrten. Vielleicht Freitagnachmittag (ab 16:00Uhr?) u. dann mit dem HT  

@Backwoods
Was für 'ne Länge hat den Dein neuer ? Hub ? Wildbad is' dieses WE nich' drin, wegen 1. siehe Post an tde u. 2. Einladung zu einer Grillparty.


----------



## Koeni (14. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

Wollte mal kurz Bericht erstatten:

Bin warscheinlich schon früher als gedacht wieder am Start.Morgen geh ich schon ins Geschäfft. Der Arzt sagt ich muß den Arm bewegen, auch wenn's weh tut. Außerdem muß ich 6 mal zur Ultraschall- und Laserbestrahlungstherapie.

Ich werd mich aber auf jeden Fall mal nach nem safety-, oder gladiator jacket umsehen.
Was ist besser und wo gibt's des billiger(ausser eBay)?

Viel Spaß beim Radeln und bald, ja bald...

Gruß Koni


----------



## Backwoods (14. Mai 2003)

@ zerg:

Dämpfer ist 200/56 und spricht megageil an! druckstufe ist per hebel während der fahrt blockierbar und hat ein blow by damit der dämpfer bei härteren schlägen dann doch einfedert. 

die herstellerangabe 56 kommt auch gut hin. deine 57 kann ich immer ncoh nicht nachvollziehen. hab noch persönlcih mit dieter köhn telefoniert und der meinte optimistische 54. aber egal hauptsache es funzt.

es gibt nur eins was besser ist als viel federweg, nämlich noch mehr federweg   o.k. ansprechverhalten und federwegausnutzung sind natürlich auch wichtig. 

wobei wir beim thema wären: hat jemand ne 450er (400er) feder mit 56mm oder 2,2 zoll hub die auf fox/x-fusion und shock works dämpfer passt. ich hab leider nur ein sortiement für RS, DNM und shock therapy. die sind vom innendurchmesser geringfügig kleiner (so 1 oder 1,5 mm) . meine lieblingsfeder klemmt somit auf den federtellern und knarzt.  


kann wirklich keiner nach wb kommen? grillparty ist doch nur abends und der händler wird dein bike ja wohl bis sa fertig haben. hoffentlich läßt mich die bikeguerillia nicht auch noch im stich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldarbeiter (14. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Backwoods _
> *kann wirklich keiner nach wb kommen? grillparty ist doch nur abends und der händler wird dein bike ja wohl bis sa fertig haben. hoffentlich läßt mich die bikeguerillia nicht auch noch im stich. *


ich glaube nicht... 
Also ich komme nicht nach Wildbad, aber Basti (Ricktick) ist bestimmt dort.


----------



## zerg10 (15. Mai 2003)

@Backwoods
Müssen mal beim nächsten Treffen die Dämpfer vergleichen, ist übrigens auch ein 200mm u. der Hub passt schon. (Oder ich hab' ein Schrotteil gekauft u. es noch nich' gemerkt)

Zu Wildbad, dieses WE is' da irgendein CC-Rennen, kann also sein, dass Streckenabschnitte gesperrt sind.
Nächste WE könnte aber passen, bis dahin hab' ich dann auch ein neues Tretlager. 

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Backwoods (16. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zerg10 _
> *@Backwoods
> Zu Wildbad, dieses WE is' da irgendein CC-Rennen, kann also sein, dass Streckenabschnitte gesperrt sind.
> Nächste WE könnte aber passen, bis dahin hab' ich dann auch ein neues Tretlager.
> ...



Egal, ich bin da  . Die werden wohl kaum cc rennen über den biker-X oder die dh strecke fahren? 

Will sonst immer noch keiner? Mitfahrgelgenheit ist kein Problem


----------



## zerg10 (16. Mai 2003)

> Egal, ich bin da  . Die werden wohl kaum cc rennen über den biker-X oder die dh strecke fahren?



Hi Backwoods,

naja, letztes Jahr der Marathon ging teilweise über die alte Downhillstrecke, da haben sich nämlich 'ne Menge Leute kurz vor'm Ziel noch einen Platten gefangen. Tja, Leichtbau eben.
Und Wetter soll auch nich' so toll werden. BikerX ist aber grosse Klasse, kannst ja mal mit 'ner überholten Gabel u. dem neuen Dämpfer die Downhillstrecke testen, da hatten tde u. ich letzten Samstag so unsere Probleme .

Ride on,
Zerg


----------



## tde (16. Mai 2003)

fahre morgen, auch Bikepark, allerdings Todtnau. Bis nächste Woche, Grüße an alle.


----------



## beat (16. Mai 2003)

Hallo Jungs (& Mädels??)!

Der Kumpel und ich drehen morgen auf jeden Fall eine Bikerunde rund um den berühmt berüchtigten Frauenkopf und vielleicht noch die nähere Umgebung. Weitere Kollegen überlegen es sich bis dahin noch, wie sieht es aber mit der Internet-Community aus? Hat denn irgend jemand Bock da noch mitzufahren???
Treffpunkt ist um 16.00 Uhr an der Haltestelle "Stelle". Technisch gibt's nicht allzuviel zu sagen, es sind alles kleinere Trails, die eigentlich gut zu meistern sind. Ein par Sprünge sind je nach Wunsch auch mit dabei - also, vielleicht Interesse?

Gruß,

beat


----------



## Backwoods (16. Mai 2003)

Hi,

interesse schon, aber leider keine zeit. muss morgen an den bodensee runter und ein paar teile für die einbauküche abholen.

@tde: bin in lottstetten, todtnau ist von dort nicht weit, aber wenn ich auch nur mit dem gedanken spiele mein bike mitzunehemen..... 

wie sieht's aus mit wildbad am sonntag?


----------



## Holle (17. Mai 2003)

@beat: Frauenkopf ist ja ganz nice, aber mehr als 30km Cross-Crountry bekommst du da ja sicherlich nicht zusammen, oder? Ist für mich eher was für unter der Woche...
Alternative:
Könnt ne Tour guiden Richtung Kräherwald/Botnang/Solitude/Magstadt.
Da geht's nämlich auch fett ab.
Streckenprofil: mind. 60% Trails, n paar Freeride-Einlagen sind natürlich immer dabei. Länge: ca. 50-80km. Ziemlich variabel, je nach Lust, Zeit, Laune und Kondition. Kein Renntempo!! Und n Päuschen kann man ja auch mal einlegen.
Interesse?
Ich würd so geg. 15:00 Uhr starten.

Greetz Holle


----------



## beat (17. Mai 2003)

Hi Holle,

halte ich nicht für ausgeschlossen, daß wir uns auch zu so einer Tour hinreissen lassen würden, gerade wenn es nachher noch evtl. auch noch regnet. Ich/wir können aber leider definitiv erst um/ab 16.00 Uhr starten. Wenn Dir das zu spät ist wird es also leider nix mit uns. Einstweilen bleibt der Termin um 16.00 Uhr an der Stelle aufrechterhalten. Vielleicht poste ich nachher (so gegen 15.00) nochmal geschwind.

Gruß,

beat


----------



## Holle (17. Mai 2003)

@beat: Alles klar...Hab jetzt auch n bisschen rumgetrödelt. 
16:00 Uhr ist O.K. Komm dann auch zur "Stelle". Bis dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kay s. (17. Mai 2003)

servus? wie ist eigentlich von lb kommend der geschickteste weg zum kk, und wo beginnt da der trail?


----------



## Backwoods (17. Mai 2003)

Hi,

falscher thread   die remstalbikeguerillia kann dir das bestimmt besser erklären.

ich schick dir huet abend noch ne pm. wir wollten das nciht noch breiter treten als es schon ist. die strecke ist halt nur geduldet und nciht legal.


----------



## tde (18. Mai 2003)

@Holle: die Welt ist klein: Du bist doch neulich den Degerloch-Abwärts-Trail zusammen mit einem DHiller aus Frankreich gefahren (da wo Deine Felge mors ging ). Mit genau diesem Menschen bin ich gestern in Todtnau gefahren. Also, falls Du versucht haben solltest, an ihm dran zu bleiben, wundert's mich nicht, dass Du einen der berühmten Holle-Bruchlandungen hingelegt hast. Er war gestern jedenfalls der einzige von unseren Mitfahrern, der selbst bei strömenden Regen noch gut gelaunt die Worldcup-DH-Strecke runtergebrazelt ist 

@alle: Todtnau ist geil, selbst bei Regen (ich glaube, überall in Deutschland war gestern erträgliches Wetter, nur hintern dem Feldberg, da nicht )


----------



## Holle (18. Mai 2003)

@tde: Hihi, der Frenchy hat auf mich schon n'en professionellen Eindruck gemacht. Allerdings war ich derjenige der voraus gefahren ist...und da der Typ so krass daher kam, dachte ich, dem musste mal so richtig zeigen, was n Local auf seinem Hometrail so drauf hat.
Nur blöd, dass ich mich nicht mehr an diesen "Krater" im Trail erinnert habe  
Hinterher hat er dann noch was von französischen DH-Meisterschaften gemurmelt. Hätte der auch mal vorher sagen können, dann hätt ich ihm auch den Vortritt gelassen...


----------



## Backwoods (19. Mai 2003)

Sodele,

jetzt hab ich mir wildbad auch mal angesehen. hab leider grad net viel zeit zum posten, aber eins ist sicher, ich bin nächstes wochenende hoffentlcih wieder dort.

wenn alles glattläuft hab ich sogar sa und so zeit zum biken. sa wäre dann schlucht/kk angesagt und so wildbad. ich glaub ich konnte meine bessere hälfte für bike & bad begeistern   wobei ich für bike und sie für bad zusatndig ist 

bis dann


----------



## Koeni (22. Mai 2003)

Hallo.

Ich habe gerade den Eintrag von Inkognito über die Messe am Wochenende gelesen.

Ich weiß zwar noch nicht ob da was anliegt, aber da ich noch nicht richtig biken kann und das Wetter sowieso schlecht werden soll könnte ich mir vorstellen da hinzugehen.

Hat noch jemand Lust? Oder war jemand schon letztes Jahr dort und kann sagen ob sich's lohnt?


Grüß Koni


----------



## ricktick (22. Mai 2003)

@ Backwoods: Kommst Du nach Wildbad am Wochenende? Ich werd vermutlich Freitag/Samstag da sein, also morgen und übermorgen. Sonntag bin ich nicht ganz sicher. Wär nett wenn wir uns da treffen würden.


----------



## Backwoods (22. Mai 2003)

Hi,

danke für die nachfrage. ich war auch letzten sonntag nachmittag dort. hab dich aber leider nicht getroffen. du musst aber dort gewesen sein, da einige leute mir bestätigt haben,dass jemand im grünen trickot mit schwarzem BH  unterwegs ist.

morgen kann ich keinesfalls. ob sa oder so muss ich noch mit meiner freundin ausmachen. eigentlcih wollt ich sa lieber "normal" biken (schlucht/kk) weil sie beim volleyball  ist und so wollten wir dann eventuell zusammen nach wildbad. ich sag nochmal bescheid.


bis denne


----------



## zerg10 (22. Mai 2003)

Hi zusammen,

da ich nächste Woche von Mittwoch bis Samstag mit drei Kumpels die "Black Forrest Challenge" austragen werde, bin ich (natürlich) auf der Suche nach Trainings-km's. Hab' heute aus Gewichtsgründen sogar das 24'' HR ausgebaut, da seht ihr wie ernst ich es meine     
Würde deshalb lieber die Frauenkopfrunde drehen, da soll es ja mittlerweile auch ein paar feine Trails geben. 
@Koeni, tde
Dann könnten wir unseren Krempel vom letzten BW Besuch wieder tauschen  
@Backwoods
Will endlich Deinen Dämpfer gegen meinen vergleichen. Und meine Gabel ist auch überholt worden ...

Und wo sind die HT'ler (Holle, Cookie u. die neuen) ?

Samstag ? Samstag !

Zerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (22. Mai 2003)

Samstag! Wie darf's denn sein?? Groß oder klein, lang oder kurz, neu oder alt bzw., bekannt oder weniger bekannt - schnell oder langsam??? Wäre auf jeden Fall für eine Ausfahrt zu haben. Gruß,

beat


----------



## Backwoods (22. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zerg10 _
> *Und meine Gabel ist auch überholt worden ...
> 
> Zerg  *



Dann lass jetzt mal das brunox von deinen standrohren. in der gabel sind teflon od. teflon beschichtete buchsen und die vertragen anscheinend irgendwas aus dem brunox nicht (lösemittel?) außerdem zieht das zeug jede menge dreck durch die abstreifring oben. 

ich probiers jetzt die saison mal mit dem votec original fett.

was hast du bezahlt? bei mit waren's mit material 59 Euro. äußerst fairer preis denke ich.


----------



## zerg10 (22. Mai 2003)

@backwoods
Bei mir war auch gleich noch eine neue Lagerschale (Übermass) fällig u. mein Mechaniker hat die Teflonbuchsen noch mal retten können. Dabei hab' ich nur ab u. zu ein bisschen Silikonspray genommen, hätte aber auch das Reinigungszeug vom Dampfstrahler sein können. Naja, die Erfahrung hat mich 62.- gekostet. 
Was allerdings viel schlimmer ist, dass "unser" Gabeldämpfer nicht mehr produziert wird, d.h. der nächste Dämpfer wäre was mit Luft  

@beat
Du bist der Radkurier, oder ? Also ich bin für 'ne mittlere Runde (so 40-50km) bei normalem Tempo zu haben. Am liebsten ab Nachmittag, so 14:00 o. 15:00Uhr ...

@Rest
Also, wer is' noch dabei ?


----------



## Backwoods (22. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zerg10 _
> [BWas allerdings viel schlimmer ist, dass "unser" Gabeldämpfer nicht mehr produziert wird, d.h. der nächste Dämpfer wäre was mit Luft
> 
> [/B]



der dämpfer wird schon seit mitte/ende 2001 nicht mehr produziert und meine gabel ist deswegen stahlgefedert und luftgedämpft!  der dämpfer funktioniert tadellos, da gibts zur abwechslung wirklich mal nix zu meckern. das waren nur die allerersten die ein paar kinderkrankheiten hatten.

offenes ölbad rulez! aber dass hat bei denen anscheinend noch keiner kapiert! ob da jetzt ne öl- oder ne luftpatrone für die dämpfung drinnen ist, ist völlig wurscht.


----------



## tde (23. Mai 2003)

@alle: Samstag könnte eventuell hinhauen, bin allerdings mittags außerhalb eingeladen und hoffe rechtzeitig wieder da zu sein. Also bei mir lieber zwischen 15.00 bis 16.00 Uhr starten und dann setze ich mich auch stark für den Frauenkopf-Degerloch-Turn ein (40-50 Kms oder so). Für Schlucht, Bikepark, KK und Co. warte ich lieber noch, den mein neues Spielzeug kommt erst Mitte Juni (und dann müsst ihr euch warm anziehen ).


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (23. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tde _
> [B, den mein neues Spielzeug kommt erst Mitte Juni (und dann müsst ihr euch warm anziehen ). [/B]



was is denn Dein neues Spielzeug, willscht uns net schon was verraten???(Neugier)

Grüße ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tde (23. Mai 2003)

@Ra.: nein, kein Hot Chili. Obwohl ich Deins schon noch mal ganz gerne  Probe fahren möchte. Sprach aber einiges gegen das Rayzor, deshalb hier mein bald neues Traumbike (vorhin bestellt):

Cheetah MRF02 OnePointFive

- Manitou Sherman Breakout 132/152mm Steckachse
- Manitou SPV-Stahlfederdämpfer 145 mm
- Shimano XT Discs (203mm)
- Laufräder Hügi FR / Mavic F219 / Schwalbe King Jim 2.35
- FSA Orbit Xtreme Pro 1,5
- FSA FR 200 1,5 90mm 6°/FSA DH-400 1,5 (40mm)
- Sattelstütze Salsa Shaft 27,2mm
- Sattel Tioga Multi Control 2
- Schaltgruppe Shimano XT

Yes, und nun kann ich es kaum abwarten, bis das frische Pferd im Stall steht. Für Bike-Attack bin ich jedenfalls auch schon angemeldet.

Grüße und bis bald (Samstag vielleicht in Stuggi?)


----------



## tde (23. Mai 2003)

huch, Tippfehler: MFR02 (für: Freireiter) und nicht MRF02 (für: ?)


----------



## Holle (23. Mai 2003)

Yeppa,

für die Frauenkopf-Degerloch Runde bin ich auch zu haben.
Können wir schon n'en Treffpunkt fix machen? Mein Vorschlag wäre:
16:00 Uhr Degerloch Busbahnhof oder 16:00 Uhr StraBa-Haltstelle "Stelle".
Wieviel Zeit habt ihr denn so? 3-4 Stunden? Wenn ja, dann würd ich euch ganz gern n paar neue Sachen Richtung Vaihingen/Solitude zeigen. Aber das können wir ja dann auch noch am Treffpunkt bequatschen.
Greetz Holle


----------



## Waldarbeiter (23. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tde _
> *@Ra.: nein, kein Hot Chili. Obwohl ich Deins schon noch mal ganz gerne  Probe fahren möchte. Sprach aber einiges gegen das Rayzor, deshalb hier mein bald neues Traumbike (vorhin bestellt):
> 
> Cheetah MRF02 OnePointFive
> ...


Ja, dann viel Spaß damit... (und den wirst du haben, da bin ich mir sicher!)


----------



## tde (23. Mai 2003)

@waldarbeiter: du wirst es hoffentlich wissen. Können ja dann bald zusammen den Wälder rund um Stuttgart und KK "cheetahieren".

@alle und Holle: Sa, 16.00 Uhr Stelle ist gut. Wer kommt noch mit? Tour können wir dann ja ausmachen.


----------



## Backwoods (23. Mai 2003)

Hey Jungs,

ich hab zur abwechslung mal den ganzen tag zeit! geht's vielleicht auch etwas früher? so 1400 oder spätestens um 1500. dann sind auch 4 std. kein thema.

ist die frauenkopf-degerlochrunde das selbe wie die solitude runde?

also mir wär 1400 am allerliebsten.


----------



## Holle (23. Mai 2003)

@backwoods: die Solitude ist n bisschen in die andere Richtung wie der Frauenkopf. Allerdings sind auf der Frauenkopf-Runde mehr Freeride-Sachen. Die Solitude-Runde ist eher so n CC-Runde, in der Länge variabel (50-70km), n paar spassige DH-Trails sind auch dabei und das Gebiet ist recht groß und sehr abwechslungsreich.

Letzten Samstag hab ich mich mit beat am Frauenkopf getroffen, haben dort n paar Sachen mitgenommen und sind dann rüber zur Solitude gefahren. Waren so 3,5 Stunden unterwegs. Beides ist also auch denkbar. Bei längerer Fahrt auch mit n'em Päuschen.

Zeit hab ich auch ab 14:00 Uhr.

@all: Wie sieht's denn mit dem Rest aus? Ab wann habt ihr denn so Zeit.
Wär cool, wenn's bis morgen 12:00 Uhr irgendwie fix gemacht wird.


----------



## beat (24. Mai 2003)

Also ich würde morgen von mir aus auch früher, und dann eben zu einer längeren Tour starten. Würde gerade dann auch sehr gerne ein Mittag-/Nachmittagessen z.B. im Bärenschlößle einnehmen. Dort wird es am morgigen Tag zwar vermutlich recht voll werden, aber Platz hat es ja wirklich genug. Und obendrein sind die Preise noch erträglich, und das Essen ist auch meist ganz nett. Wer würde da evtl. mittun? 14.00 Uhr wäre dann z.B. ideal. Man könnte sich aber auch um 14.00 Uhr erstmal an der Stelle treffen, die "Frauenkopf-Trails" in aller Ausführlichkeit abfahren, dann vielleicht noch kurz 'nen Schluck Flüssigkeit bei mir auf der Terasse einnehmen, und sich dann mit den "Spätstartern" so gegen 16.00 Uhr an der Stelle zu treffen, umin Richtung Degerloch, Botnang etc. starten. Auch dann käme ein verfrühtes Abendessen im Bärenschlößle in Frage.
Gruß,

beat


----------



## Holle (24. Mai 2003)

@beat: Hey, dein Vorschlag ist ja echt gediegen!! Bin dabei. 14:00 Uhr "Stelle". Und evtl. 16:00 Uhr noch den Rest der Crew (tde, etc.) einsammeln. Bis dann.


----------



## tde (24. Mai 2003)

@Holle beat & all: trefft euch doch um 14.00 Uhr in Degerloch oder irgendwo. Ich ruf dann Holle von unterwegs an (Handy bitte einschalten) und mach mit euch einen konkreten Treffpunkt und eine -zeit aus (zwischen 15.00 und 16.00 Uhr Bärenschlössle oder Solitude oder Uni, egal), wo ich als mobiles Einsatzkommando mit dem Auto abgesetzt werden kann. Besser für mich wäre es, wenn wir den Frauenkopf am Ende machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (24. Mai 2003)

@tde: wieso den Frauenkopf zum Schluß? Du kannst doch auch vom Schwarz-/Rotwildpark im Nu wieder in der Stadt sein. Oder kommst Du (mit dem Auto?) heute eh schon aus dem Westen? Frauenkopf zuerst hätte für uns halt wiegesagt den Vorteil, daß wir schon ein par Runden auf mehr oder weniger altbekannten Strecken drehen könnten, um uns dann im Anschluss mit Euch treffen zu treffen um die ganzen "neuen" Sachen im Gebiet Solitude etc. abzuklappern. Von mir aus können wir aber auch am Abend auf dem Rückweg noch mal ein par Frauenkopf-Trails mitnehmen.


----------



## Backwoods (24. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

mir gefällt der letzte vorschlag von beat (9:56) am besten. auch mit 2x die trails am frauenkopf.  

ich komme dann um 1400 an die "Stelle", falls mir nochmal jemand erklärt wo das ist.

was ist eigentlich mit dem Zerg. wollte der nicht auch mit?
die handy nr. von tde und zerg hab ich, aber beat und holle fehlen mir. ich schick gleich noch ne pm/email mit meiner.

bis dann


----------



## beat (24. Mai 2003)

Na dann würde ich mal sagen wir machen das jetzt fest für 14.00 Uhr an der Haltestelle "Stelle" der Straßenbahnlinie 15. Um 16.00 Uhr treffen wir uns dann nochmal an der Stelle mit weiteren "Spätstartern". @tde: Du kannst uns ja jederzeit per Handy erreichen und evtl. einen Treffpunkt in Richtung Bärenseen für später vereinbaren. Die Stelle ist recht leicht zu finden. Wer vom Fernsehturm oder von der Mitleren Filderlinie, bzw. auch aus Sillenbuch kommt fährt einfach weiter Richtung Stadt und biegt beim ersten kleinen Abzweig Richtung Frauenkopf rechts in den Wald ein. Wer aus der Stadt kommt muss hinter der Geroksruhe die erste Ausfahrt links nehmen. Gruß, beat


----------



## mttam (24. Mai 2003)

hey, kommt ihr am uni-campus vorbei,
dann würde ich mich glatt anschließen?


----------



## Backwoods (24. Mai 2003)

Hi,

finde deine nr. gerade ncht mehr. du müsstes meine aber haben. ruf an. ich muss jetzt leider gleich los.


----------



## Backwoods (26. Mai 2003)

Hi,

@tde 3x darfst dur raten wen wir am bärenschlößle getroffen haben nachdem du weg warst.   kaiman kam plötzlich mit seinem mfr 01 aus dem wald   wo die leut so überall rumfahren  . er hat sich auch gewundert das wir in der gegend waren.

war ne gute runde. 54,5 km, schnitt 16,6 Hm wie immer unbekannt. wir ham noch ein paar nette trails gemacht. zum schluß waren nur noch holle und ich dabei.

das gebiet nördlich der A8 eigent sich für mich ganz gut für ne nette feierabend trail runde. 

würd trotzdem nochmal mit dir die frauenkopf, degerloch solitude runde fahren. du kennst anscheind noch mehr/andere/besser trails?

bis demnächst.


----------



## zerg10 (27. Mai 2003)

So'n Mist, irgendwie ist es mir nich' gegönnt, mal endlich die legendäre Frauenkopfrunde zu fahren. Naja, der Sommer ist ja noch lang u. meinen beiden Mädels geht's wieder besser...

Hier noch ein Tip für die Freunde der Sprünge: Hab' eine Dirtline in der Nähe von Degerloch/Möhringen gefunden. Is' schon zweimal planiert worden, deshalb gibt es 'ne Wegbeschreibung nur per PM u. nich' für Koeni, weil der seine Schulter auskurieren soll  

Ansonsten bin ich ab morgen bis Samstag auf der "Black Forrest Challenge", also viel Spass noch  

@tde
Du bist also in Lenzerheide (mit dem MFR) auch dabei ? Jetzt müssen wir noch Backwoods überreden ...

CU,Zerg


----------



## ricktick (27. Mai 2003)

Hat denn jemand von euch Sonntagsfahrern Lust am Donnerstag nach Wildbad zu pilgern?
Ich denke es werden einige Leute aus der Gegend da sein, könnte ein lustiger Tag werden 

Gruß, Basti


----------



## tde (27. Mai 2003)

@Backwoods: Kommt mir momentan sowieso so vor, als ob die Welt nur aus kuriosen Zufällen besteht. Ihr habt hoffentlich den kaiman ermuntert, öfter zu uns zu stoßen. Ist nämlich ein netter Kerl, der weiß, was ein gutes Bikes ist  

Meine Runde endete mit Quark in den Beinen, weil ich den Rückweg zur Tour-de-France-Sprintetappe erklärt habe, aber viel zu wenig zu trinken dabei hatte. Naja, beim nächsten Mal will ich wieder Dreck wühlen, egal wo.

@zerg: die Frauenkopfrunde ist nur legendär, weil wir hier so viel darüber schreiben, ansonsten ist sie eigentlich ganz normal, also nicht zu hohe Erwartungen setzen. Für mich (und holle und beat) ist sie halt gut, weil's das Heimrevier ist und dafür sind die Trails dort schon sehr nett. Ist aber nicht Schlucht, Bikepark oder sonstwie 1. oder 2. Bundesliga. Ich habe noch Deinen Tacho, den kann ich Dir ja mal demnächst auf einer FRauenkopfrunde zurückgeben (oder brauchst Du ihn für Deinen Marathon?). Die Bestätigung für die Bikeattack in Lenzerheide habe ich gestern bekommen. Eventuell habe ich sogar noch einen Platz frei, falls ein Bekannter abspringt.

@ricktick: Lust eigentlich immer, aber vor Mitte/Ende Juni wird's bei mir nichts. Für die übrigen Bikepark-Geneigten unter den Sonntagsfahrern (Backwoods, zerg, Ra. Bretzeln, Koeni etc.) kann ich nicht sprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (28. Mai 2003)

Na na, jetzt aber mal langsam: "...die Frauenkopfrunde ist nur legendär, weil wir hier so viel darüber schreiben, ansonsten ist sie eigentlich ganz normal, also nicht zu hohe Erwartungen setzen. Für mich (und holle und beat) ist sie halt gut, weil's das Heimrevier ist und dafür sind die Trails dort schon sehr nett. Ist aber nicht Schlucht, Bikepark oder sonstwie 1. oder 2. Bundesliga..." - ich habe noch keinen von Euch den Northshore-Part fahren sehen, und die Sprünge auf dem kurzen Stück runter von der Ruhbank sind bestimmt auch nicht nur Kinderkram. Und selbst bei dem Trail mit den Naturstufen am Ende ist schon der ein oder andere (mich selbst mit eingeschlossen!) freiwillig oder unfreiwillig abgestiegen.
@zerg: wo wahrst Du denn am WE?
@holle, Backwoods & Co.: war wirklich 'ne nette Runde. Nur zu dumm, daß ich auf halben Wege so müde wurde, sonst hätte ich Euch bestimmt auch noch in Richtung Kräherwald begleitet. Aber unten in Botnang habe ich dann, wie davor schon angekündigt, den Anschluss verloren, und bei Nico hat das Handy geklingelt, so daß er Euch auch nicht mehr einholen konnte. Gruß,
beat


----------



## tde (28. Mai 2003)

@beat: pssst, muss ja nicht jeder wissen. Aber für den zerg mit seinem 24"-Hinterrad brauchen wir schon meterweite Sprünge und kilometerlange Northshore-Sektionen, sonst geht gar nichts 

Wie sieht's heute mit fahren aus? Ich plane, so gegen 18.00 Uhr (eventuell vom Feuersee?) zu starten zum zwei bis dreistündigen Heimumweg über Kräherwald, Uni, Waldfriedhof, Degerloch, Frauenkopf (selbstredend). Bist Du dabei? Wer sonst noch?


----------



## Holle (28. Mai 2003)

Jo, war ne nette Runde am Samstag. Nur schade, dass es für Krumbach-Tal nicht mehr gereicht hat.

Thanx @kaiman für den DH-Tipp von der Soli runter. Hab ich mir gestern mal reingezogen und muss sagen, war echt begeistert.

Dann muss ich noch'n bisschen Werbung machen für n'en anderen Thread: "biken im Schönbuch". Superfriend guided morgen ne Runde. Wird sicherlich spannend. Vielleicht ist ja noch jemand dabei.

Heut abend bin ich mit tde am Start. Wer noch?


----------



## beat (28. Mai 2003)

nö, kann leider nicht, ist zu kurzfristig. Viel Vergnügen bei der Tour!!! Gruß, beat


----------



## Kaiman (28. Mai 2003)

gerne geschehen mit dem soli-dh. war sonntag mal am frauenkopf hat mir gefallen muss ich sagen. hab da nen netten kunden getroffen, auch hier ausm forum. grüsse an lxr! nette fahrt.


----------



## Backwoods (29. Mai 2003)

Sodele,

da mir meine Berg Kumpane alle mehr oder weniger kurzfristig abgesagt ham fällt der geplante skitouren saisonabschluss dieses jahr aus  so richtiges 4000er wetter ist nicht sicher, aber machen hät man schon was können.

deswegen werd ich probieren morgen um 1400 beim joksch am start zu sein  

ich bin da erst 1x vorbeigefahren. ne kurze wegbeschreibung oder einfach strasse (und hausnummer) wären nicht schlecht. ich sag so bis 1230 1300 uhr nochmal bescheid oder ruf jemanden an.

nach dem morgigen tag ist dann dem konditionellen aspekt aber wieder mal genüge getan und ich werd mich wieder mehr dem bergabrollen und hüpfen widmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tde (29. Mai 2003)

@kaiman: na dann gibt's demnächst eine ausführliche MFRauenkopfrunde Deinen soli-dh muss ich allerdings auch noch unter die Stollen nehmen, Holle hat schon berichtet.

@Holle: war nett gestern, richtig rund, die Runde (so vom Tempo, Tech usw.). Sonntag wird's wahrscheinlich nichts, wegen Besuch. Wenn, dann sehr spontan und nur ein kurze Heimreviergeschichte.


----------



## Kaiman (29. Mai 2003)

@tde:  ja, sieht wohl danach aus. diese nette bergabfahrt vom soli  solltest du dir mal anschauen. das macht spass mit sonem mfr und erst recht mit einem 02 denke ich mal. achtung vor attentaten von der forstbeamtenseite. hab da schon so manche überaschung erlebt.
@Backwoods: armer kerl, ich rücke morgen richtung garmisch aus.  

a propos garmisch: da gibts auch ein paar nette trails. wenn mal wer da vorbei kommt, stichwort WANK oder KRAMER.


----------



## Waldarbeiter (29. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tde _
> *@kaiman: na dann gibt's demnächst eine ausführliche MFRauenkopfrunde Deinen soli-dh muss ich allerdings auch noch unter die Stollen nehmen, Holle hat schon berichtet.
> *


Ich glaube dann komm ich auch vorbei... 
und ich bringe nochmal einen MFRler mit!


----------



## lxr (29. Mai 2003)

@ kaiman:
 hoffe Du hast die letzte Abfahrt am Frauenkopf nach meiner Beschreibung noch gefunden - das letzte steile Teilstück macht am meisten spaß!

Werde am Wochenende wahrscheinlich eher wieder Richtung Schlucht oder KK ausrücken.

Vielleicht können wir für die kommende Woche mal ne "Solitude FR" Runde vereinbaren?

Bis dann,

Alex (lxr)


----------



## Kaiman (29. Mai 2003)

hahaha fmr-alarm und am besten alle die gleiche farbkombi tragen wäre mal ne sache. 
bin im moment eher unter der woche mal fürn abendründchen zu haben da ich die nächsten wochenenden entweder lernen muss oder beim snowboarden bin. 
@lxr jau, war super, die kante zum schluss ist ja auch der kleine wahnsinn, und unten ja in der tat etwas kurz geraten. we ist wie du siehst verplant.


----------



## Waldarbeiter (29. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kaiman _
> *hahaha fmr-alarm und am besten alle die gleiche farbkombi tragen wäre mal ne sache.*


Also soweit wirds nicht kommen! Wir sind ja nicht die Jakob-Sisters...


----------



## Kaiman (29. Mai 2003)

wäre auf jeden fall ein riesen spass,  ne horde verrückter auf mfrs unterwegs mit perücke, kleid und nem pudel aufm arm. ich versuche mir das gerade bildlich vorzustellen


----------



## Backwoods (30. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

wie siehts denn so mit der Planung am Wochenende aus? Ich hätte auch heute Nachmittag etwas zeit. 

Aber eher schon etwas früher, da ich um 1800 wieder daheim sein will. die doppelnacht mit matrix II ruft.

ich werd so am frühen nachmittag auf ne runde zwischen Sifi und Vaihingen starten.


----------



## tde (30. Mai 2003)

@kaiman, waldarbeiter: hey, ich hab mir schon flächendeckend "MFR" auf den Unterarm tätowieren lassen. Wär natürlich blöd, wenn jetzt Cheetah  pleite machen würde, bevor ich mein neues Bike bekomme Aber da der Stuttgarter Raum nun von der MFR-Army erobert wird, muss sich der Michael Herrlinger wohl keine Sorgen um mangelnden Absatz machen.

Mitte Juni sollten wir wirklich einen MFR-Ride zu organisieren, egal ob FRauenkopf, KK, soli-DH, Wildbad oder Vancouver-Northshore. Sollten aber auf jeden Fall auch alle anderen mitkommen dürfen (CD Gemini, Votec-Clique, NoNames und Bonanza-Rider ) - sonst riechts verdächtig nach nach Vereinsmeierei und Club-Gehabe.

In diesem Sinne viele Grüße und bis demnächst,

Thorsten
Interessensgemeinschaft zum Artenschutz von MFR-Geparden e.V. & Co.KG, Ortsgruppe Stuttgart


----------



## Kaiman (30. Mai 2003)

ja und ich lass mir mfr schön über den bauch stechen 3 buchstaben, das sollte flächendeckend gehen. mitte juni klingt prinzipiell auch gut. und NATÜRLICH dürfen auch alle anderen die wollen mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldarbeiter (30. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tde _
> *@kaiman, waldarbeiter: hey, ich hab mir schon flächendeckend "MFR" auf den Unterarm tätowieren lassen. Wär natürlich blöd, wenn jetzt Cheetah  pleite machen würde, bevor ich mein neues Bike bekomme Aber da der Stuttgarter Raum nun von der MFR-Army erobert wird, muss sich der Michael Herrlinger wohl keine Sorgen um mangelnden Absatz machen.
> *


Bilder! Bilder! Bilder!
Das musst du unbedingt dem Herrlinger zeigen... 
Die Welt ist zu klein für so viele MFRs!


----------



## tde (30. Mai 2003)

@waldarbeiter: wo wurde das Bild aufgenommen? Bei euch auf den Strecken? Dann werde ich wohl als Fotofahrer ausfallen, denn für Northshore-Geschichten bin ich zu bleed, zu alt, zu lebensbejahend. Aber wie heißt's so schön: Übung macht den Meister (ich fang mal auf der Bürgersteigkante an ; naja, hatte in Norddeutschland schon mal rund 10 Meter Premierenkontakt mit diesen Hühnerleitern, war nur so halb erfolgreich, wenigstens noch alle Knochen dran...).


----------



## Backwoods (30. Mai 2003)

Das Bild is am KK aufgenommen. Da gibts aber durchaus noch krassere Sachen als diese Hünerleiter. Hab ich das letze mal als ich dort war aber auch ausgelassen, mir aber für diese Saison noch vorgenommen  . Der Baum weiter oben liegt mir mehr .


----------



## Backwoods (1. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

@Holle: ich hoffe du bist mit deinem schienenbein noch gut heimgeradelt. wir ham nochmal den trail vom kernenturm nach rommelshausen genommen. high speed war bei der schlammschlacht leider nciht möglich.

ich hab ncoh einen besseren uphill von rommelshausen wieder hoch zu turm gefunden und nach der dritten abfahrt durch die schlucht nochmal den trail von katharinen turm zu den sieben linden runten gemacht. 

noch weiter hoch als die bank bringt aber wirklich nix. ne brauchbare uphill version fehlt mir da auch noch. wenn man vor den sieben linden einen der schotterweg nachlinks nimmt gurkt man kilometer weit durch den wald bis man von hinten zum katharinen turm kommt. der uphill auf dem asphaltweg ist zwar nicht schön aber dafür wenigstens kurz (sausteil) und schmerzlos.


----------



## trucker (2. Juni 2003)

@Backwood mit Glied
Wenn das Teerstück mit deinem 16kg Bike leicht ist, dann müssten Crosser ja geradezu hochfliegen?!  Waren aber echt geile Passagen dabei.
Ich finde bei Schlamm, gestern war es noch possible, da macht das ganze noch viel mehr Spaß. da man noch mehr auf`s Gleichgewicht achten muss.


@Holllllllle
Auch von mir gute Besserung. Den Verband setzt ich auf die Rechnung!!(Scherz)  Wünsche dir viel Spaß in Mittenwald, aber STÜRZE sind wirklich T A B U. Wenn du dich etwas nicht traust, dann steig ab, sonst wirst du vielleicht die Tour wieder abbrechen müssen. Kleiner Tipp am Rande


--------------
Gruß Trucker Theo


----------



## zerg10 (4. Juni 2003)

So, dann melde ich mich mal zurück:

Die Schwarzwaldtour war ein Traum, sind in 3 Tagen  170km geradelt u. haben dabei ca. 4500Hm vernichtet. Und wer glaubt, es gibt in Deutschland keine anständigen SingleTrails dem kann ich nur den Mittelweg von Kniebis nach Schiltach empfehlen, sind nämlich ca. 22km auf maximal 50cm breiten Wurzeltrails rauf u. runter. Fullies laufen da einfach besser , hat aber jeden von uns mindestens einmal geschmissen.

@tde, koeni & Rest
Wie wäre es nächste Woche mit Sommerrain ? Da könnten wir dann auch Sachen tauschen (DVD, Brille, Tacho, usw.)

CU,Zerg


----------



## Koeni (4. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

nächste Woche Sommerrain wird bei mir nix. Erstens hab ich Spätschicht und zweitens hab ich mich wohl etwas zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt, als ich behauptet habe ich wär schnell wieder am Start.
Bisher sind noch keine solchen Aktionen drin, leider. Dafür bin ich jetzt Reparaturprofi, hab beim Fully das Tretlager ausgebaut und gefettet und es läuft wie 'ne eins. Beim Hardtail Schaltzüge gewechselt und auch hier flutscht's wie neu .

Am Wochenende hab ich mir vorgenommen ganz relaxt irgendwo an einen Badesee zu radeln, das muss reichen für's Erste.

Ich melde mich spätestens, wenn ich wieder topfit bin

Bis dann 
Gruß Koni


----------



## beat (5. Juni 2003)

Hallo Sonntagsfahrer,

hat vielleicht von Euch noch jemand Bock auf 'ne kleine Ausfahrt am Frauenkopf heute Abend. Ich geh auf jeden Fall fahren, wie sieht's aus, noch jemand Interesse?

Gruß,

beat


----------



## Backwoods (5. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

wie siehts so am wochenende aus? wollte einen tag biken und war schon lang nciht mehr am kk. die schlucht ansehen wär auch net schlecht und dann halt rüberrollen.

morgen abend werd ich meine feierabendrunde weiter ausarbeiten. werde über die autobahnbrücke an der alten vaihinger straße zu bernhardtshöhe (549 m, höchster punkt von stuggitown)  strampeln und von dort aus einen trail zum katzenbachsee runterrollen. anschließend werd ich mal einen blick auf die vaihinger umgebung werfen  . 

wer hat lust und zeit sich mit mir irgendwo im wald zu treffen? werd so gegen 1800 hier starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mttam (6. Juni 2003)

hi

also heute sind meine beine wahrscheinlich zu platt um zu biken.
Aber irgendwann am wochenende hätte ich lust im schönbuch ein paar k-meter trails zu fahren.
@superfriend: wie sieht es bei dir aus?


----------



## Superfriend (6. Juni 2003)

@ mttam

Bin am Wochenende in den Alpen unterwegs, also klappt das mit der Schönbuchrunde nicht. Aber vielleicht nächstes Wochenende, kann es allerdings noch nicht versprechen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Juni 2003)

Hallo Sonntagsfahrer,
ich bin neu hier und lese einige Interessante Sachen bei Euch.
Ich wohne in Stuttgart Vaihingen und bin nun wiedereinmal auf der Suche nach neuen Trails. Könntet Ihr mir evtl. weiterhelfen?

@Backwoods

Hallo Backwoods, Deine Feierabendrund würde mich auch interessieren, da Du in Sifi wohnst und das nicht gerade weit von der UniStgt. entfernt ist.
Ich könnte Dir dann hier auch ein paar Wege zeigen. Die fetten Sprünge wie auf einigen Fotos von Euch (KK) kann ich auf den Trails leider nicht bieten. Aber die machen trotzdem Spaß.
Meld Dich mal wenn Du Lust hast.



Ansonsten würde ich mich freuen, wenn Ihr mir noch ein paar Trails zeigt. 

Bis die Tage


----------



## Backwoods (6. Juni 2003)

Hi Steppenwolf,

wir werden uns bestimmt mal treffen/verabreden. fahre meist am wochenende einen tag und 1-2x unter der woche.

 mal sehen was diese we so abgeht. hätte bock mir anzusehen was von der bikerschlucht noch übrig ist und wollte dann auf alle fälle mal wieder zum kk rüber fahren.

mttam muss irgendwo bei dir an der uni um die ecke wohnen

bis demnächst


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Juni 2003)

Hallo Backwoods,
ich habe noch keine Ahnung wo ich heute hin fahre. Wenn Du nicht unbedingt alleine fahren willst, dann meld Dich evtl. bis 13:30 unter 0175/4049297.
Ansonsten > viel Spaß.


----------



## mttam (7. Juni 2003)

hi steppenwolf-rm,

wenn du bock hast morgen zu fahren dann sag bescheid.
wollte mal wieder in den schönbuch-forrest um ein paar kilometer zu machen und ordentlich aufzuwirbeln auf den trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Juni 2003)

Hi mttam,
bin morgen leider zu anderen Verpflichtungen eingeteilt.
Im Schönbuch würde ich auch gerne mal wieder fahren.
War vor einer Woche mall mit einem Kumpell dort und es gibt schon geile Wege. 

Bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## beat (7. Juni 2003)

Hallo auch an die Sonntagsfahrer,

ich und Steppenwolf-RM fahren heute am späten Nachmittag die "legendäre" Frauenkopfrunde. Trails pur, ein par wenige Steilstufen, ein par Sprünge, alles fahrbar, alles sehr nah beieinander und ca. 2 Stunden+. Wir schlagen auch bestimmt kein besonders schnelles Tempo an, höchstens bergab etwas flotter. Treffpunkt ist mal wieder um 17.30 Uhr an der Haltestelle "Stelle". Bis dann! Gruß, beat


----------



## Backwoods (7. Juni 2003)

Hallo Ihr Sonntagsfahrer!

was is den nu dieses wochenende? ich habe entweder morgen oder montag den ganzen nachmittag frei zum biken. so im zeitraum zwischen 1330 und 1930.

wer hat zeit?

würde mir gerne die reste von der schlucht ansehen und anschließend zum kk fahren/biken.

der downhill (tip von kaiman) an der solitude wäre auch interssant.


----------



## mttam (7. Juni 2003)

hi
also am montag hätte ich auch zeit,
würde aber liber etwas kilometer intensives machen.


----------



## Thinx (7. Juni 2003)

ich wär evtl au dabei, sagt mal wann und wo!


----------



## Backwoods (7. Juni 2003)

sag mal bei was! mehr kilometer oder mehr hüpfen? 

ich werde probieren den goldenen mittelweg zu finden und 50 km (in voller rüstung) mit ordentlichen freeride einlagen anpeilen.


----------



## Kaiman (8. Juni 2003)

der arme kaiman hat hausarrest weil der nächsten donnerstag ne klausur hat sonst hätte der gesagt der zeigt mal die sachen rund ums solitude. aber die findet ihr auch so oder kennt sie eh schon. viel spass wünsche ich.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Juni 2003)

Hallo Backwood,
würde mich Dir anschließen am Montag. Sag bis 13:30 Bescheid.

Steppenwolf


----------



## mttam (9. Juni 2003)

würde gern den schönbuch unsicher machen
dachte an einen start gegen 13-14 uhr.


----------



## Backwoods (9. Juni 2003)

Hi,

wie siehts aus steppenwolf? du hast die qual der wahl mit mir in den schurwald (schlucht) und zum kk oder mit mttam den schönbuch unsicher machen.

mit dem schönbuch werd ich warten bis die anderen (holle, beat, superfriend, etc) auch mitfahren. ich fahr auf alle fälle nach esslingen.

wenn du mit willst sollten wir mal telefonieren. bist du mobil oder soll ich dich mitehmen? ich schick dir gleich ne pm/email mit meiner nummer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tde (10. Juni 2003)

saludos de Mallorca an alle. Zum Biken allerdings ein Flop, weil momentan die Sonne auf der Haut beisst wie Domestos, ausserdem gibts nur echt armselige MTBs zum mieten. Da warte ich lieber bis morgen oder uebermorgen, um eine Wieder-in-der-Heimat-Runde in den Abendstunden zu drehen. Wer ist mit dabei?


----------



## mountainmo (10. Juni 2003)

Servus Sonntagsfahrer,

ich wohne in Stuttgart Degerloch und bin dort auf der Suche nach Trails und Touren und auch nach coolen Leuten die biken. Da ich den MTB-Sport noch nicht sehr lange betreibe (ex-Rennrad) sollten sie auch mit wenig Erfahrung fahrbar sein. Kennt ihr ein paar gute Trails und Touren? Je nachdem wie euer Niveau ist würde ich gerne auch mal ne Runde mit euch drehen!

Gruß Mo


----------



## zerg10 (10. Juni 2003)

Tach zusammen,

melde mich nach einem verfressenen No-Sports Wochenende in Köln wieder zurück u. werde zur Sebstbestrafung heute vom Feuersee über Degerloch ins 7-Mühlental radeln.
Noch einer dabei ?
Werde es wohl auch morgen u. übermorgen so machen (müssen),
wie wäre es da z.B. morgen mit Frauenkopf ?

Und ausserdem melde ich für Samstagnachmittag schonmal Bad Wildbad an 

Bis dann,
Zerg


----------



## zerg10 (10. Juni 2003)

Tach zusammen,

melde mich nach einem verfressenen No-Sports Wochenende in Köln wieder zurück u. werde zur Sebstbestrafung heute vom Feuersee über Degerloch ins 7-Mühlental radeln.
Noch einer dabei ?
Werde es wohl auch morgen u. übermorgen so machen (müssen),
wie wäre es da z.B. morgen mit Frauenkopf ?

Und ausserdem melde ich für Samstagnachmittag schonmal Bad Wildbad an 

Bis dann,
Zerg


----------



## mttam (10. Juni 2003)

also am kommenden wochenende wäre ich in wildbad mit dabei.


----------



## zerg10 (10. Juni 2003)

@mttam
Aus welcher Ecke kommst Du denn ? Hätte nämlich noch einen Platz frei.

@Rest
Wer noch ? Tde, MFR schon da ? Backwoods ?Koeni ?

Und Samstagnachmittag is' bisher eigentlich immer optimal gewesen.

Wie sieht es bei den Remstaler aus ? Waldarbeiter alias "Big Brother" ? 

Zerg


----------



## ricktick (10. Juni 2003)

Ich denke ich werd da sein


----------



## zerg10 (10. Juni 2003)

@ricktick
Fein, allerdings reichen mein Können u. mein Federweg nur für BikerX u. Dual. Die Downhills sind mir zu heftig, aber für ein gemeinsames Bier sollte es reichen


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (10. Juni 2003)

Hallole miteinander,

ja, ja, mich gibt's auch noch. Ich bin jetzt nach fast 2 1/2 Wochen USA wieder in good old Germany. Hab mir mal meinen Mountainbike-Traum realisiert: Sedona, Santa Fe, Durango und Moab. Es war einfach traumhaft. Ich werd mal demnächst sobald die Fotos fertig (ja ich muß das Zeug noch so richtig altmodisch entwickeln lassen) sind mal ein bischen mehr posten. 

Ihr könnt also wieder mit mir rechnen. Ich bin am Samstag aller voraussicht am Start. @ zerg: vielleicht komme ich auch mit nach Wildbad.

Ich bin jetzt noch mal zwei Tage geschäftlich bei den Schlick-Rutschern und meld mich dann noch mal am Freitag. 

Bis dahin Kette rechts
ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (10. Juni 2003)

@zerg: hättest Du vielleicht heute am späten Nachmittag/Abend auch Bock auf eine echte Trailrundfahrt am Frauenkopf (ca. 10 ausgewählte Singletrails), oder kommt das nur am morgigen Tag für Dich in Frage?
Gruß,

beat


----------



## zerg10 (10. Juni 2003)

@Ra. Bretzeln
Welcome back u. bis vielleicht Samstag ...

@beat
Morgen wäre mir auf jeden Fall lieber, ab' nämlich gerade eine Kurskorrektur bekommen, fahre Feuersee-Degerloch-Sillenbuch-Kemnat, da steigt nämlich 'ne Grillparty...
Ab wann hättest Du denn Zeit ?


----------



## Holle (10. Juni 2003)

Hey Leute,

morgen (Mittwoch) wär ich auch gern dabei.
Sagt mal wann und wo es losgehen soll.


----------



## zerg10 (10. Juni 2003)

Okay, dann mach' ich mal die Ansage u. hoffe das es bei mir morgen mal endlich klappt.

Würde so um 16:30Uhr vom Feuersee (Rote Kapelle) aus starten u. wäre dann so gegen 17:00Uhr oben in Degerloch. Treffpunkt Busbahnhof.
Dann Frauenkopf ...

Passt das ?
Zerg


----------



## mttam (10. Juni 2003)

@ zerg10:

also ich komme aus vaihingen, genauer direkt vom uni-campus.


----------



## ricktick (10. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zerg10 _
> *@ricktick
> Fein, allerdings reichen mein Können u. mein Federweg nur für BikerX u. Dual. Die Downhills sind mir zu heftig, aber für ein gemeinsames Bier sollte es reichen   *



Noch muß es heisen, noch. DH fahren wirst noch lernen, das ist ja nix was man nicht irgendwie hinkriegen kann. Die Ausrede mit dem Federweg lass ich nicht gelten, ich nehm das HT 
Auf ein Bier würd ich mich natürlich einlassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (10. Juni 2003)

Servus Buam!

Bock auf Wildbad hätte ich auch, mal wieder ordentlich auf die Schulter springen wäre sicher lustig und Ihr hättet alle was zu lachen.
Muss ich mir noch überlegen.

Aber Am Wochenende ist auch Maxxis-Cup in Todtnau. Am Samstag Amateure und Sonntag die Pro's. Da würde ich am Sonntag gerne hingehn. Wenn jemand Lust hat, bitte bescheid sagen.
Wie lang fahr ich denn nach Todtnau?

Gruß Koni


----------



## Backwoods (10. Juni 2003)

Hi,

hier gehts ja ab. Ihr setzt mich ganz schön unter zugzwang. 

ich wollte eigentlcih erst wieder nach wildbad wenn ich vorne und hinten meine double track drin hab. vorne ist kein problem mehr steht schon im keller. müsste halt die scheibe notfalls ummontieren.

für hinten bestell ich jetzt gleich bei bike mailorder eine inkl. scheibe, kassette, neue kette etc.

brauche dann warscheinlich noch unterstützung beim montieren. und weiss momentan ncoh nicht wo ich einen schwalbe space in 24" herbekomme?

wer kann notfalls mit teilen aushelfen?

@koeni: muss dringend deinen helm wegen der größe aufprobieren

@ra.brezeln hast du schon einen viper mx. gibt regelmäßig günsitge angebote bei ebay 54 - 69 euro + 49 für kinnbügel. ist dann halt farblcih meist net so der bringer und taugt für wildbad nix.

also ich werd zusehn das ich sa nachmittag in wb bin.

muss jetz ncoh schnell zu BMO und dann gute nacht!


----------



## Koeni (11. Juni 2003)

@Backwoods
Wenn Du am Samstag nach Wildbad kommst kannst Du den Helm auch Dort in verschiedenen größen und sogar Farben anschauen, die verkaufen den dort. Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie viel er da kostet.
Aber Du kannst ihn dort anprobieren und dann über eBay kaufen.

Vielleicht bis Samstag

Gruß Koni


----------



## zerg10 (11. Juni 2003)

@mttam
Wohne in Echterdingen, spring in die S2 o. S3 u. ab da hast Du dann Shuttleservice.

@ricktick
Hm, also, ähem, räusper, hab's die letzten Male (immer wieder) probiert, war aber dann doch mehr schieben u. beinahe stürzen wie fahren. Aber mal sehen ...

@backwoods
Einen neuen 24'' Space kriegst Du bei TransVelo in Stuttgart unten, wenn's allerdings bis Samstag nich' klappt bring ich Dir meinen alten mit. Da sind zwar die Mittelstollen ziemlich runter, aber 1.) würd' ich ihn Dir schenken u. 2.) wer braucht schon Mittelstollen ?

@koni
Nich' wieder die Schulter u. wenn dann mit Style, nehme nämlich diesmal die DigiCam mit. Achso Deine Brille u. die DVD hab' ich auch noch ...

Puh, fast ein Roman geworden u. es fehlen noch die Zusagen von tde u. Ra.Bretzeln  ...

Okay, Themawechsel, wer ist denn heute nachmittag dabei ?

CU,
Zerg


----------



## mttam (11. Juni 2003)

@ zerg10:

hiermit buche ich den shuttle-service!
samstag oder sonntag?


----------



## zerg10 (11. Juni 2003)

@mttam
Alles klar. Samstagnachmittag so gegen 14:00. Dann sind wir um 15:00Uhr im Park. SChicke Dir gleich noch meine Händi-Nr für alle Fälle ...


----------



## ricktick (11. Juni 2003)

Leider kann ich am WE doch nicht mit nach Wildbad, ich werd nach Bischoffsmais gehen, da ich dort nächste Woche DM fahren werde.


----------



## zerg10 (11. Juni 2003)

@ricktick
Puh, dann bleibt mir die Downhill-Lehrstunde ja für dieses Mal erspart. 
Viel Spass am Geisskopf u. noch mehr bei der DM. Könntest gleich mal schauen, ob sie die beiden BikerX-Lines wieder anständig präpariert haben u. ob der Freeride immer noch so 'ne Rollerstrecke is'.

Bis demnächst,
Zerg


----------



## tde (11. Juni 2003)

wow, alle im Park-Fieber, oder was? Ich muss allerdings passen, weil das MFR erst nächste oder übernächste Woche (hoffentlich) da ist und ich mein Enduro gerade zum CC-Tourenbike umrüste (leichte Felgen + Reifen, angepasste Geometrie usw.) und es nicht in BW malträtieren möchte. 

Außerdem ist Samstag/Sonntag Supermoto auf dem Wasen und da werd ich hin. Aber: Eventuell werde ich Samstag eine mittelgroße Runde hier in der Gegend drehen. Also, Rest Sonntagsfahrer (Holle, Beat usw.) und sonstige CC-Tourer, kommt doch mit.

Morgen, Donnerstag, will ich nach Feierabend fahren. Treffpunkt Feuersee, so gegen 18.00 Uhr. Über Kräherwald, Uni. Degerloch Richtung Frauenkopf. Jemand dabei?

@Koeni: nach Todtnau habe ich letztes Mal unter 1.5 Std gebraucht, allerdings mit einem gut motorisierten Einspurfahrzeug Mit Auto und wenig Verkehr rund 2 Std, aber am Wochenende wirds dort in der Gegend sehr voll (Ferienende).

Grüße an alle


----------



## mttam (11. Juni 2003)

zwecks biken am heutigen tage:
also 17:00 uhr in degerloch am busbahnhof.
werde da sein!

ciao
mttam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (11. Juni 2003)

Also heute werde ich wohl nicht mitfahren können. Morgen Nachmittag fahre ich auf jeden Fall auch, allerdings meine Frauenkopfheimstrecke. Diese beläuft sich mitlerweile auf knapp 30 km von Start/Ziel Haltestelle "Stelle" und beinhaltet ungefähr 10+/- echte Singletrails, auch ein par wenige die Ihr (tde, Holle, etc.) vermutlich noch nicht kennt. Höhenmeter sind natürlich auch einige dabei zu vernichten. Ich werde um 19.00 Uhr an der Stelle starten, wenn sich niemand zum Mitfahren meldet vielleicht auch früher. Vom Feuersee über Kräherwald kommend würde es sich ja fast für Euch anbieten, wenn Ihr eh noch zum Frauenkopf wollt. Allerdings hättet Ihr dann inkl. meiner Runde sicherlich um die 50 km. Achso nochwas, ich werde meine Runde zwar nicht langsam, aber in eher gemütlichem Tempo fahren, da ich am nächsten Tag auch wieder kuriertechnisch Kilometer abspulen muss.

Gruß,

beat


----------



## tde (11. Juni 2003)

@beat: Treffpunkt muss sich sowieso ändern, deshalb: am besten morgen bei Stelle treffen. Funk mal Deine Mobilnummer per pm rüber, dann machen wir morgen mittag eine genaue Zeit aus, aber so gegen 18.00 Uhr wäre gut.


----------



## Holle (11. Juni 2003)

Tja, heut hat mir nicht ganz gerreicht um 17:00 Uhr wieder zu Hause zu sein.
Morgen hab ich n'en freien Tag  und werd auf jeden Fall am Start sein.
18:00 Uhr ist gut, weil tagsüber kannste eh knicken weil zu heiss. Treffpunkt ist mir egal. Bis dann also.


----------



## Backwoods (11. Juni 2003)

Hi,

dergerloch/frauenkopf ist mir für ne feierabendrunde zu umständlich.

ich werde morgen aus sifi starten und über bernhardshöhe zum katzenbachsee runter rollen (einigermaßen trail mäßig) und dann an die uni hochtreten.

da treffe ich dann hoffentlich auf steppenwolf rm der mir mit ein paar kumpels die gegend und einige locations zeigt. wenn nciht fahr ich halt alleine weiter.

@ mttam, was ist mit dir? du wohnst doch auch da oben. ich werde hier hoffentlcih spätestens um 1800 starten und brauch 30 min zum katzenbachsee.

@ all wenn ihr in der gegend (uni) vorbeikommt können wir uns vielleicht kurzfristig zusammentelefonieren.



bis denne


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Juni 2003)

Hallo Backwoods,
Feierabendrunde wäre gut. Optimale Abfahrtszeit wäre 17:30.
Kannst Du da schon? Ansonsten musste halt nächste Woche mal ne Stunde länger machen.
Später geht nat. auch, ist aber nicht so günstig.

@alle

Wer sonst noch Lust hat, melden. Ich kenne sicher noch nicht alle Wege aber einige. 

Bis dann
Steppenwolf-RM


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Juni 2003)

Ja ich noch mal. 
18:00 an der Uni (Abfahrt) ist auch ok.
Die Runde dauert ca.2-2.5 Std..

Bis dann


----------



## tde (12. Juni 2003)

Und hier der heutige Treffpunkt der Frauenkopf-Fraktion:

18.15 Uhr Haltestelle Stelle. Ab da gibt's 30-40 km (ca. 2,5 - 3 Std.) Trails und Fun-CC-Biken.

Bis jetzt sind wir rund 5 Fahrer, wer noch mitkommen möchte, sollte pünktlich da sein.


----------



## zerg10 (12. Juni 2003)

Irgendwie klappt es mit mir und dem Frauenkopf so garnich'. Nachdem gestern kein Ortskundiger (Holle !!!!!) da war, sind MTTAM u. ich über ziemlich viel Asphalt geradelt. Richtig lustig waren da eigentlich nur die Gespräche. 
Jetzt is' auch die Dirtline in Möhringen hin, bleibt bald nur noch Wildbad.
Und heute muss ich unsere Kleine hüten, da is' nix mit radeln. Naja, vielleicht nächste Woche ...

Frauenkopf, ich komme !!!!
Zerg


----------



## mttam (12. Juni 2003)

ok, wann und wo heute an der uni?
zeit war 18:00, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Juni 2003)

@mttam
Hallo,
ich wohne in der Nobelstraße. Das ist bei der FH für Medien (blaue Wand).Du fährst den Fußweg Richtung Kaffee "S-Bar".
Fährst an der S-Bar vorbei bis zur Straße. Da wohne ich. Du siehst es ist ganz einfach. 
Natürlich nur, wenn es nicht gewittert.
Wir sollten gegen 18:00 los machen. Ich hoffe Backwoods schafft es. Der hat sich noch nicht gemeldet.

Also bis dann

Steppenwolf-RM


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Juni 2003)

Hallo mttam, habe eben schon geschrieben, ist aber nicht erschienen. Also schreib ich nochmal.
Treffpunkt kurz vor 18:00 an der Nobelstraße.
Das ist an der Fh für Medien. Du fährst mit dem Rad Richtung "S-Bar", dass Kaffee. Wenn Du an der S-Bar bist, fährst Du einfach weiter bis zur Straße. Dann Siehst Du uns.
Backwoods hofft, dass er es schafft.

Wir treffen uns nat. nur wenn es nicht gewittert.
Bis dann.

Steppenwolf-RM


----------



## mttam (12. Juni 2003)

@Steppenwolf- RM
ok, bis dann.


----------



## Koeni (13. Juni 2003)

@zerg und alle Wildbadener
Wenn's bei Euch dabei bleibt morgen ab ca. 15.00 im Park zu sein wäre es nicht schlecht, wenn Ihr die erste halbe Stunde am BikerX bleiben würdet. Dann könnte ich leichter zu Euch stossen.

Wenn ich bis dann nicht da bin hab ich's mir anders überlegt, oder komm später und muß Euch eben auf der Dh-Strecke finden, auf der Ihr ja sowieso immer anzutreffen seid 

Bis dann

Koni


----------



## zerg10 (13. Juni 2003)

@Koni
Entweder am Dual o. am BikerX. Und wenn nich' dort, dann oben an der Hütte bei Bier u. TechTalk  

@Rest
Wer kommt denn jetzt noch ? Ausser mttam, den ich zwangsverpflichtet habe


----------



## ricktick (13. Juni 2003)

Wollte ja nach B'mais, hat aber nciht geklappt. Evtl. bin ich daher in Wildbad, ist aber noch nicht sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lizard chixx (13. Juni 2003)

Hey , wartet mal kurz... diesen sonntag datum: 15.6? wann wo im Bikepark?

Ich komm auch-.. bloss, wann wo tifft man sich ( bin mir net sicher ob der ricktick von msonntag also übermorgen geredet hat=?)

bidde sagt ma!

danke!

p.s fahren acuh n paar Nur den bikerx und dual?
weil mein downhilla noch nich da is... 
wär cool

..so long

greez rik


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (13. Juni 2003)

Hallole,

@zerg: sieht gut bei mir aus mit Wildbad morgen. Steht Dein Angebot noch mich mitzunehmen? Ich hab leider Deine Handynummer verlegt. Kannst Du sie mir bitte noch mal mailen?
Ich meld mich dann bei Dir um alles genau auszumachen.
ich schick Dir auch mal meine Nummer

Bis dann
Kette rechts
ra.


----------



## lizard chixx (13. Juni 2003)

hey bidde, sagt mal was --> siehe oben--

wo wann .. .?

danke rik


----------



## Backwoods (13. Juni 2003)

Hi,

da werder meine doubel track, noch der schwalbe space bei bike mailorder diese woche lieferbar waren, werd ich mir die wildbad aktion nochmal überlegen. fällt mir schwer, da ra.bretzlen und ricktick jetzt auch noch zugesagt haben, aber ich fahr mir mein hiterrad nur noch krummer. habs vorgestern erst mal wieder einigermassen gerade gezogen. falls ich komme ruf ich noch jemanden an vorher.

war gestern abend übrigens ne sau geile runde mit den trails. ich hoff ich find wenigstens die hälfte wieder 

was macht der rest der nciht in wildbad ist?


----------



## ricktick (13. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lizard chixx _
> *hey bidde, sagt mal was --> siehe oben--
> 
> wo wann .. .?
> ...



Bin Sonntag ganz sicher da, morgen vielleicht.
Fahr doch mit dem anderen Bike DH, ich fahr auch öfter mit dem HT.


----------



## Holle (13. Juni 2003)

@Backwoods: Ne Solitude-Runde geht!!
Aber diesmal geht's direkt ins Revier. Und dann aber mit allen Schickanen.
Hab n extra Thread aufgemacht. Gucksch du hier 

Gruss Holle


----------



## zerg10 (13. Juni 2003)

@ricktick
Mist, ich hatte mich schon gefreut, weil mir ohne Dein Dabeisein die Schande erspart worden wäre. 

@lizard chixx
Wir sind morgen, also Samstagnachmittag, im Park u. fahren hauptsächlich den Dual u. den BikerX.

@backwoods
Los, komm' schon mit !!!!

@holle
Hab's schon tde gemailt, nächste Woche will ich endlich mal am Frauenkopf heizen ...


----------



## lizard chixx (13. Juni 2003)

Okidoki! also ihr erkennt mich an nem rotschwarzem sixsixone carbon ff, den , den auch der Roger rinderknecht hat )*angeb* nee spass.. hab ich erst gestern erfaren  

also uch fahr rin raleigh bike, und mein kumpel n schwarzes P3 Specialized ht
(der hatn gelben Giro helm) man sieht sich!

wir könnten uns doch auch treffen, so  13 uhr beim Restaurant oda so?

cu tomorrow  

p.ss hör gerade Frank Sinatras* That's amore* das is soo sau geiiil!


----------



## lizard chixx (13. Juni 2003)

falls ihr das net schafft .... 15 uhr ok? und ricktick komm doch bitte auch namensbruder  
gruss rIk


----------



## tde (14. Juni 2003)

@alle: ich fahre heute nicht, hoffe aber, dass es morgen, Sonntag, (so ab 18.00 Uhr) für eine 2-Std-Frauenkopfunde reicht.

@TinTin: mail mir bitte Deine Mobilnummer, dann können wir vielleicht was verabreden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tintin (14. Juni 2003)

@tde

Sonntag ab 18.00 Uhr am Frauenkopf wäre klasse. Mobilnummer ist unterwegs.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Juni 2003)

Hallo Backwoods,
so wie es aussieht, wurdest Du nicht vom Blitz getroffen und bist noch gut angekommen.
Schön dass Dir die Runde gefallen hat. Kann man ja wiederholen und mit 2-3 weiteren Trails verlängern. 

@ Holle 

Kennst Du Dich gut im Gebiet der Solitude aus?
Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach weiteren Trail´s. 
Da können wir uns ja mal austauschen.

@ alle WB´ler

fahrt mal den Freeride und sagt mir mal bitte wie der so ist.
Der DH war mir letztes Jahr zu heftig.

Bis dann


----------



## ricktick (14. Juni 2003)

Auf dem Freeride wirst Du dich langweilen, das ist nur ein Forstweg. Im Laufe des Jahres werden dort Northshorepassagen entstehen, bis dahin lohnt sich das eigentlich nicht. 
Der DH ist dieses Jahr fast komplett geändert und ist jetzt viel flüssiger zu fahren.


----------



## Backwoods (14. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ricktick _
> *Auf dem Freeride wirst Du dich langweilen. *



Stimmt  , den freeride vom ende des biker X kannste total vergessen, da ist der frauenkopf/solitude etc schon um welten besser. mit der schlucht und dem kk erst gar nciht zu vergleichen.

der freeride vom parkplatz aus ist minimal besser, hat am anfang immerhin 2 (oder3?) kleine sprünge, aber lohnt auch höchstens zum einrollen.

ich komm heut/morgen net, sondern geh meinem HR zuliebe mit holle auf die klassiker runde an der solitude.

bis demnächst.


----------



## Koeni (14. Juni 2003)

Da ich gerade einen Freund längst vergangener Tage getroffen habe, fällt Wildbad aus. Vielleicht ist's ja Schicksal und und werde vor 'nem fiesen Sturtz bewahrt.
Ich werde mich die nächsten Tage auf ner Stromberg-FR Tour einrollen und bin beim nächsten WB-Tripp dann sicher am Start.

@zerg
sorry, dass Du jetzt immer meine Sachen umsonst mitschleppst.
Vielleicht ergreift Dich das Parkfieber ja nächste Woche wieder, dann komm ich mit.

Koni


----------



## Backwoods (14. Juni 2003)

@ wildbaderer

war ihr zum tauchen dort, oder konnte man da heute tatsächlich biken  ?

man wir sind vielleicht abgesoffen   die runde von holle wird höchstens als unwetter klassiker in die geschichte eingehen. gut das es im wald schutzhütten gibt  

die solitude etc ham wir heut leider net gesehen. nachdem wir fast ne stunde in schutzhütte waren ham wir dann am schattenring aufgegeben und sind heimwärts.


----------



## lizard chixx (14. Juni 2003)

hmm war heute da... was war denn los? Hatte keiner Bock zu kommen=?
war voll luschdig !  

bloss dieser Staub---> Brunox in die Gabel schütt*
wer war denn alles da ausser mir?
Keiner?

greez rik


----------



## mttam (14. Juni 2003)

ja es waren zerg10, ra.bretzeln und meine wenigkeit heute in bw.
war sehr lustig und das wetter war auch ok.
später mehr.


----------



## beat (15. Juni 2003)

Hallöchen! Lade alle ein zu einer gemütlichen und entspannten Trailrunde, Treffpunkt um 18.00 Uhr an der Haltestelle "Stelle".
Gruß,

beat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lizard chixx (15. Juni 2003)

Wieso kam dann keiner zum Restaurant?

hm...*grübel*

Was hattet ihr für Bikes?

...........so long

gruss rik


----------



## mttam (15. Juni 2003)

also
zerg10 hatte ein carbon votec
ra.bretzeln ein hot chili razor mit marzocchi doppelbrücke
und ich war mit einem rotem schwinn homegrown hardtail unterwegs.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Juni 2003)

Hallo ricktick,
wenn ihr meint der Freeride in WB ist langweilig, dann werde ich mich mal den DH runterstürzen. Ich fand den letztes Jahr halt sehr heftig.
Ich glaube wir haben uns am KK getroffen. Letzte Woche. Ich war mit Backwoods unterwegs und habe mir den Sattel verbogen.
Deshalb wollte ich auch ehr den FR als den DH fahren.
MAl sehen wie ich es mal schaffe nach WB zu fahren. 
An den kommenden WE´s bin ich oft unterwegs.

Bis dann


----------



## beat (15. Juni 2003)

@tintin & tde: dieser Absturz-Biker, den mein Bruder am Anfang dabei hatte, hat gerade seine Sachen bei uns abgeholt. Angeblich ist er nach der recht kurzen Teilnahme an unserer Tour im Leonhardtsviertel (!!) abgestiegen, und hat sich dann dort doch tatsächlich sein "schönes" Bike klauen lassen. Dann ist ihm gerade eben auch noch das Taxi davongefahren - naja ;o)) !
Ansonsten Euch noch 'nen guten Start in die Woche, und vielleicht ja mal irgendwann nachmittags auf 'ne Tour!

Grüße,

beat & böni


----------



## Holle (15. Juni 2003)

@Tde, beat, tintin

das hört sich nach n'er saugeilen Story an, das mit dem Absturz-Biker. Müsst mir dann mal auf der nächsten Tour mehr erzählen.


----------



## zerg10 (16. Juni 2003)

Hallo Sonntagsfahrer,

hier die kleine Zusammenfassung unseres Ausflugs. Waren zu dritt (Ra.Bretzeln, mttam u. ich) u. irgendwie zu spät dran  . Im Park angekommen hat's dann erstmal geregnet u. gewittert, so dass der Lift abgestellt werden musste. Da hatten wir dann Zeit für die Freeride-Strecke, die is' im oberen Drittel mit ein paar Sprüngen garniert, der Rest is' aber wie gehabt.
Im BikerX gibt es jetzt ein Startgatter u. einen neuen Zielsprung.

Ansonsten haben wir ein paar nette Hessen getroffen u. man(n) höre und staune, sogar ein Mädel, die sich echt wacker geschlagen hat.  

@Ra.Bretzeln, mttam
Bilder u. Videos sind unterwegs !!!

@lizard chixx
Wir waren eigentlich nur am BikerX u. am Dual. Von wann bis wann warst Du denn da ?

@koeni
Nich' so schlimm, hab' Deine DVD gut verkauft    

@Rest
Wie wär's morgen mit Frauenkopfrunde ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tintin (16. Juni 2003)

@beat

... dass die Geschichte noch besser wird, hätte ich nicht gedacht. 

apropos "absturz-biker". mich hat es gestern auf der letzten Abfahrt auch noch einmal erwischt. sah wie immer schlimmer aus, als es eigentlich war... vielleicht sollte ich mal mehr technik trainieren 

Gruß


----------



## tde (16. Juni 2003)

@tintin: gute Besserung. Glück, dass kein Arztbesuch ansteht. Ärgerlich, dass der Sturz gerade auf den letzten Metern der Tour passierte, aber ich musste den kleinen Treppenpart einfach noch einlegen, um später glücklich und zufrieden in den Fernsehsessel sinken zu können .

@Rest Frauenkopffahrer: ist vielleicht nicht schlecht, dass unserem Bartender-Mountainbiker das Rad geklaut wurde - sicherlich förderlich für seine Gesundheit (weil: bergauf = Herzinfarktgefahr, bergab = Alle-Knochen-zersplitter-Gefahr) . Hauptsache, er liegt nicht tot unter einer Baumwurzel und wir hätten uns unterlassener Hilfeleistung schuldig gemacht. Aber wie gestern schon bemerkt: Unkraut vergeht nicht. Außerdem bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob er in Wahrheit sein Centurion nicht gegen eine Flasche Jack Daniels und ein Rauchpiece eingetauscht hat 

@all: komme frühestens nächste Woche wieder zum Fahren, deshalb allen viel Spaß, egal wo.


----------



## ricktick (16. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steppenwolf-RM _
> *Hallo ricktick,
> wenn ihr meint der Freeride in WB ist langweilig, dann werde ich mich mal den DH runterstürzen. Ich fand den letztes Jahr halt sehr heftig.
> Ich glaube wir haben uns am KK getroffen. Letzte Woche. Ich war mit Backwoods unterwegs und habe mir den Sattel verbogen.
> ...



Ja, wir haben uns getroffen am KK 
Was macht der Sattel?
Also der Freeride in Wildbad hat wirklich nicht viel zu bieten, ich werd aber in den nächsten Wochen mal zusehen, daß sich das ändert.
Ich könnte Dir noch den "alten" DH in Wildbad ans Herz legen, der macht auch Spaß, hat aber eigentlich keine Sprünge.

Gruß, Basti


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Juni 2003)

@ricktick
Hi ricktick,
der Sattel ist nicht mehr zu richten. Muss dann wohl mal einen neuen kaufen. HAbe jetzt eine alten drauf mit Löchern und schlitzen. Geht aber gut.
Ich werde mir dann mal den alten DH ansehen.
Wenn wir uns wieder mal treffen sollten, kannste ja mal ne Fahrtechnikschulung machen. 

Also
Bis die TAge 



@beat
Hallo beat,
fahrt Ihr auch mal vor 18:00 Uhr los oder geht das bei Dir/Euch nicht? War am WE mal vor Ort mit einem Kumpel und habe auch 85% der Trails wiedergefunden. 
Wir können ja nächste Woche mal wieder fahren. Da bring ich noch 2 Leute mit.
SAg Bescheid wann Du Lust hast.

Steppenwolf


----------



## beat (16. Juni 2003)

@zerg: Ich würde Dir gerne am morgigen Nachmittag/Abend mal so ziemlich alle einschlägigen Spots rund um den Frauenkopf zeigen. Die Tour dauert je nach Wunsch so um die 30 km (geht natürlich auch weniger ;o) und 2 bis 2 1/2 Stunden. Sprünge sind natürlich auch dabei! Es kann aber am späten Nachmittag angeblich etwas regnen oder gewittern - für mich eigentlich kein Hinderungsgrund. Wie sieht's bei Dir aus, hättest Du Lust (schreibst Du ja!)?? Ich fahre auf jeden Fall meine Runde. Ich schlage vor wir treffen uns um 17.00 Uhr an der Haltestelle "Stelle". Später wäre allerdings auch ok, wenn Dir das entgegenkommt.

@Steppenwolf-RM: Klar, jederzeit gerne wieder. Vielleicht hast Du ja morgen auch Zeit. Ich fahre unter der Woche gerne auch mal gegen 16.00 bis 17.00 Uhr los, wir müssen uns nur entsprechend verabreden. Ich fahre momentan tatsächlich fast jeden Nachmittag. Also melde Dich am besten nochmal.

Gruß,

beat


----------



## zerg10 (17. Juni 2003)

@beat
Endlich mal die Frauenkopfrunde. 17:00 Haltestelle "Stelle" is' okay. Von mir aus würde auch 16:30 gehen. Und solange es nicht aus Kübeln schüttet, bin ich da. 
PMme Dir gleich mal meine Händi-Nr.

Bis nachher,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Juni 2003)

@beat

Moin moin,
heute klappt´s leider nicht. Will mit Holle mal die Solitude abgrasen. Mi. und Do. wird auch nichts und am WE bin ich bei derDTM. Aber nächste Woche 100 %tig.
Also Euch heute viel Spaß.

Steppenwolf-RM


----------



## tde (17. Juni 2003)

ich fahr heute auch am Frauenkopf, allerdings 17.00 Uhr schaffe ich nicht (eher gegen 17.30-18.00 Uhr). Wir können uns ja anfunken und einen Treffpunkt auf der Tour ausmachen.

@zerg: Tacho habe ich dabei, könnten uns in der Mittagspause treffen. Lass mal telefonieren.


----------



## zerg10 (17. Juni 2003)

@tde
Tachotausch brennt nicht mehr so. Mein Ersatzteil hat die Nacht auf der Heizung verbracht u. zeigt wieder an.
Und wenn wir uns heute nachmittag sowieso sehen, dann können wir auch da tauschen. Treffpunkt müsste aber Beat ausmachen ...
Allerdings würde mich die Geschichte mit dem Absturzbiker interessieren  . Wie wär's mit 12.00Uhr im Bosch-Areal, kennt Du das Cafe gegenüber dem Fitness-Studio ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Juni 2003)

Hi,
bin heute auf ein paar Artikel, leider schon älter, gestoßen, in denen über eine Z1 mit 150 mm Federweg geschrieben wird.
Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob es die geben wird.
Konnte leider nichts akt. finden.

Tschau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robin (17. Juni 2003)

Hi. ja die gabel gibt es wirklich. nur mit steckachse und scheibe.
beim megabike in cannstatt steht sogar eine mit 2004 design rum. ist echt erste sahne, das ding.


----------



## beat (17. Juni 2003)

@zerg, tde: Ok, ich würde sagen, daß wir dann um 17.00 Uhr an der Stelle (@zerg: findest Du, oder? Schicke Dir gleich per PM meine Handy-Nr.) treffen. Tde meldet sich dann am besten so zwischen 17.30 und 18.00 Uhr telefonisch. Wir kommen eh ständig an der Stelle vorbei, und dann gibt's ein lustiges Treffen. Das Wetter soll angeblich auch halten, also bis später.

Gruß,

beat


----------



## zerg10 (17. Juni 2003)

@beat
Yup, werde über Degerloch einschweben u. dann einfach am Fernsehturm vorbei u. runter. 

Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Juni 2003)

Danke für die Info.
Werde mir das Teil mal ansehen.
Komisch ist nur, dass ich noch nie was davon gehört bzw. mal eine gesehen habe.

Tschau


----------



## zerg10 (17. Juni 2003)

@Steppenwolf-RM
Kann es sein, dass wir Dich mal vor längerer Zeit am Kerner Turm aufgegabelt haben u. dann zusammen die Schlucht gefahren sind ? Wenn ja, willkommen, wenn nicht dann auch  

Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Juni 2003)

@zerg10
Nee, da habt Ihr eine anderen aufgesammelt.
Doch danke für Deine Begrüßung.
Ich war vor einem Jahr mal in der Schlucht und hatte mir vorgenommen mal wieder dort hin zu fahren. Doch ich hätte es nie gefunden. War mit Backwoods vor 2 Wochen mal da. Leider alles mit Bäumen verlegt.
Wie sieht es denn in Echterdingen mit Trails aus?

Will nächsten Mittwoch mal an den Frauenkopf, siehe unten, evtl. haste ja auch Lust.

Tschau

@ Beat

Hi,
wie sieht es nächsten Mittwoch bei Dir mit einer Frauenkopfrunde aus? Ich würde noch 2 Leute mitbringen. Wenn wir uns 17:00 treffen würden, können wir noch ein paar Trails ran hängen.

Sag Bescheid ob das bei Dir klappt.

Also Jungs bis dann


----------



## beat (18. Juni 2003)

Mit nächsten Mittwoch meinst Du aber nicht den Heutigen, oder? Prinzipiell steht der Sache bei mir nichts im Wege, 17.00 Uhr an der Stelle wäre ok.

Gruß,

beat


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Juni 2003)

@beat

Moin,

ja nächste Woche. ist der 25. Juni.
Dann treffen wir uns 17:00 an der Stelle.

Tschau


----------



## Robin (18. Juni 2003)

@ steppenwolf-rm

keine ursache. sehen wirst du die gabel auch nicht so oft, da es dieses jahr nur 150 stück für die gesamte menschheit gibt. 
musst du dir echt anschauen.

ciao robin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (18. Juni 2003)

@beat, steppenwolf-rm
Nächste Woche Mittwoch is' okay u. die Uhrzeit passt auch. Mal sehen, wie's Wetter wird.
Hätte ausserdem meine Heimrunde(7-Mühlen Tal) im Programm, nich' ganz so viele schöne Singletrails wie am Frauenkopf aber auch ganz nett zu fahren.

@All
Gestern war's übrigens 'ne lustige Runde u. eigentlich waren alle Passagen gut fahrbar (manche allerdings ein bisschen rutschig) u. auch für Einsteiger geeignet.

Mal sehen, was am verlängerten WE geht ...  
Zerg


----------



## Backwoods (19. Juni 2003)

Hi,

wollte mich nur gerade fürs wochenende abmelden, da ich mich auf einem tunier ein bissl dem volleyball und vorallem dem  widmen werde.

meine 24" double track ist immer noch net da  , stört aber dieses WE auch net.

war gestern mal mit einem kollegen beim after work ride vom daimler und hab fast 4 std lang so ziemlich jeden trail auf dem panzergelände kennengelernt. war das ne schlammschlacht.

einer hat mir besonders gut gefallen, da gibts nähmlcih schon einen einigermaßen hohen kicker, der über einen baumstamm gebastelt wurde. nur find ich den genausowenig wieder wie die anderen. kennt den trail jemand (ra.bretzeln, du vielleicht?) sonst muss ich nochmal einen guide organisieren. man könnte da gut was dazubauen.

am montag han ich auch den ersten nightride des sommers vollbracht, da ein paar kollegen am bärenschlössle zum biertrinken waren. wär ja blöd da mit dem auto hinzufahren 
 . steppenwolf hab ich ja auf dem hinweg noch getroffen.

also bis nächstes WE oder vielleicht mittwoch abend.


----------



## tde (23. Juni 2003)

@alle: wenn's nachher nicht tote Hunden und Katzen regnen sollte, werde ich zur Feierabendrunde (Frauenkopf) antreten Abfahrt ca. 18.00 Uhr ab Haltestelle Stelle. Wer kommt mit?


----------



## zerg10 (23. Juni 2003)

@tde
Is' das MFR noch nicht fertig oder haste Deine Signatur noch nich' geändert ? 
Sorry, 18:00Uhr is' mir zu spät, mache mich so um 16:30Uhr an den Aufstieg...
Habe gerade nochmal wegen Lenzerheide nachgelesen, das Quali-Rennen am Samstag kostet nochmal 15 Sfr. extra, damit sind's dann 100Sfr. Das müssen wir über's Preisgeld wieder rausholen     

Bis Mittwoch ?
Zerg


----------



## tde (23. Juni 2003)

@zerg: warum kannst Du immer schon so früh Feierabend machen? Chef weg, verbeamtet, Dummiepuppe auf Deinen Schreibtischstuhl gesetzt? Na ja... MFR kommt wahrscheinlich Mi oder Do, deshalb heute noch mal Enduro.

@all: 18.15 ab Stelle, Holle ist dabei.


----------



## Waldarbeiter (23. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tde _
> *Na ja... MFR kommt wahrscheinlich Mi oder Do, deshalb heute noch mal Enduro.
> *


hm, ich hoffe mal mit 
Kommt es mit der Post, oder holst du es ab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (24. Juni 2003)

@tde
Fange halt morgens früh an u. mache an Tagen wie heute (Wetter bäh) ein bisschen länger.
Aber Du sollst doch nich' alle meine Tricks verraten. Wenn's MFR diese Woche kommt könnte man ja am WE eine Wildbas Session machen. Oder bist Du da unterwegs ?
CU,
Zerg


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (24. Juni 2003)

Hallo miteinander, 

wollte nur Bescheid sagen, dass ich am Wochenend net am start bin (zumindest net in Stgt und Umgebung) und Euch ein wenig eifersüchtig machen.

Werd mich auf dem Free-Raid Festival in Les Gets rumtreiben. Am Samstag gibts da ne Runde mit 5.000 Höhenmeter und ca. 80 Km (die Hm alle negativ, denn hoch gehts mit mechanischen Aufstiegshilfen (sprich Lift)).
(näheres http://www.freeraidclassic.com/)

Wenn alle Knochen noch dran sind bin ich aber nächste Woche mal wieder dabei. 

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## mttam (24. Juni 2003)

hi, 

in BW am wochenende wäre ich mit von der partie.


----------



## zerg10 (24. Juni 2003)

@mttam
Hast Blut geleckt, oder ? Muss mal schauen, ob ich Samstag o. Sonntag Freigang bekomme. Hättest dann auch wieder einen Platz in meiner Karre ...


----------



## beat (24. Juni 2003)

@ SteppenwolfRM & All: Also von mir aus bleibt es bei dem Termin morgen am Nachmittag um 17.00 Uhr an der Stelle. Trailrunde mit ca. 10 +/- Trails rund um Fernsehturm/Frauenkopf. Gruß, beat


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Juni 2003)

@beat & all 
Hallo,
bei mir geht 17:00 in Ordnung. Ich hoffe nur, dass meine Gabel nachher abholbereit beim Händler liegt. Ich habe mal einen Service machen und eine härtere Federe einbauen lassen.
Die Jungs dort waren morgens um 10:00 nicht so gut drauf. Haben irgendwie einen gelangweilten gemacht. Fast hätte ich mich entschuldigen müssen anwesend zu sein.

Also bis morgen dann

Steppenwolf-RM


----------



## beat (24. Juni 2003)

was für'n shop war's denn??


----------



## mttam (24. Juni 2003)

@ zerg10:
sonntag wäre besser ; )


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Juni 2003)

@beat

Fahrrad Kaiser in Böblingen Hulb

Die Gabel war fertig. Hab´se gleich verbaut und bin echt zufrieden. Die härtere Feder war eine gute Wahl.
Werd ja morgen sehen wie sie sich auf dem Trail anfühlt.
Der Typ war auch wieder da. Heute allerdings mit einem lächeln.
Er war wirklich besser drauf.
Also bis morgen.

Steppenwolf


----------



## tde (26. Juni 2003)

@zerg & Co. wegen Wildbad: Samstag geht auf keinen Fall, aber eventuell Sonntagnachmittag. MFR ist dann am Start, weil ich's heute abhole 

Vielleicht schaffe ich es heute schon zur ersten Jungfernfahrt (Frauenkopf oder eventuell sogar Korber Kopf 

@Waldarbeiter, falls Du hier im Thread liest: bist Du heute als Local vor Ort am KK? Sonst würde ich mich wahrscheinlich heillos verfahren)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. Juni 2003)

Hallo,
ich denke Du wolltst gerstern die Frauenkopfrunde mitfahren.
Ich muss sagen, da gibt es wirklich super Trail´s die echt Spaß machen. Dann klappt es evtl. einander mal.

Bis die Tage


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (26. Juni 2003)

@Steppenwolf-RM: Der Laden heißt net umsonst bei uns "Bike-Apotheke-Kaiser"

Grüße
ra.


----------



## zerg10 (26. Juni 2003)

@Steppenwolf-RM
Mea culpa, musste gestern auf meine Kleine aufpassen u. mit Kinderanhänger macht der Frauenkopf nich' so richtig Laune. Und posten konnte ich auch nich', weil ja gestern derSever umgezogen ist...
Hast allerdings Recht, sind so ziemlich die besten Singletrail hier in der Gegend.

Beim nächsten Mal klappt's bestimmt,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. Juni 2003)

@Ra.Bretzeln

Hi, eines muß ich der Apotheke lassen, die hatten als einzige ne harte Feder für die Psylo SL. Selbst die Service Stützpunkte haben nur rumgeeiert. Aber jetzt ist sie drin und alles wird gut.
Bis zum nächsten Problem.

Gruß
Steppenwolf


----------



## zerg10 (27. Juni 2003)

So, da tde ja gestern sein neues Bike bekommen hat, muss es jetzt natürlich würdig eingeweiht werden. Also ab in den Bikepark.
 

Sonntagnachmittag habe ich frei bekommen u. wenn mttam mitkommt, hätte ich sogar noch einen Platz frei. Noch jemand aus der Gegend Echterdingen Interesse ?
Wollte so gegen 14:00Uhr von Echterdingen los (+/- 30min )  

Und wer kommt noch alles mit (Backwoods mit 24'') ? Ein paar Remstaler vielleicht ?

CU,
Zerg


----------



## tde (27. Juni 2003)

@zerg: Sonntagnachmittag Wildbad ist okay (bin allerdings Samstag auf Feier eingeladen und weiß noch nicht, wie ich am nächsten Tag abstehe). Komme voraussichtlich mit eigenem Auto.

Das MFR konnte ich gestern noch nicht fahren, deshalb habe ich es heute mit ins Geschäft genommen und mache früh Feierabend (14.00 - 15.00 Uhr), um zu fahren. Dachte an Treffpunkt Feuersee, dann kurz Bärenseen, Uni und weiter nach Degerloch und Frauenkopf. Bist Du dabei?

@Beat, Holle & alle: Oder Treffpunkt gegen später an Haltestelle Stelle?


----------



## zerg10 (27. Juni 2003)

@tde
Weisst ja wo Du uns findest. Am BikerX o. an der Hütte  Feierabendrunde geht bei mir heute nich', weil ab 15:00Uhr unser (Firmen-)Sommerfest steigt. Deshalb gibt's morgen 'ne Strafrunde.

Hat es jetzt eigentlich mit dem Swinger geklappt o. is' der Fox-Dämpfer drin ?

Bis Sonntach,
Zerg


----------



## ricktick (27. Juni 2003)

Ich komm am Sonntag auch


----------



## Backwoods (28. Juni 2003)

Hi,

na endlich kann ich wieder posten! hat ja ewig gedauert bis die router von der telekom den umzug gepeilt hatten  

wieso gings bei euch schneller?

würde auch gerne nach wildbad morgen  . aber so langsam kotzt mich bikemailorder ziemlich an   meine bestellung vom 11. juni ist immer noch nicht da   auf mails antwortet keiner und ans telefon geht da ja auch selten jemand.

muss jetzt erstmal raus und schauen ob ich mein schaltwerk noch so eingigermaßen in gang krieg dass ich wenigstens hier ne runde drehen kann.

was machen die die net in wildbad sind?

hab übrigens neulich aus dem auto raus den kicker unterm schattenring gesichtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (29. Juni 2003)

Möchte heute am Nachmittag (so gegen 16.00 - 17.00 Uhr, oder auch später) die Trailrunde am Frauenkopf fahren. Es sind doch tatsächlich schon wieder ein par "neue" Trails noch dazugekommen, und die Tour beläuft sich inkl. landschaftlich sehr reizvollem Eichenhain-Zwischenstück und technisch lustigem Dürrbachtal auf rund 40 km, ohne diese beiden sind es ca. 30 km und ungefähr 2 1/2 Stunden in lockerem Tempo. Einkehrmöglichkeiten gibt es übrigens auch an der Strecke (Biergarten, Grieche im Grünen, etc.). Kommt jemand mit?
@Backwoods: Wenn Du nicht in Wildbad bist, würde sich die Anreise zum Frauenkopf bestimmt lohnen!
Gruß,
beat


----------



## Backwoods (29. Juni 2003)

Hi Beat,

komme vielleicht mit, aber nicht vor 17:00. ich meld mcih nochmal bzw. ruf dich an


----------



## beat (29. Juni 2003)

@Backwoods: So wie es momentan bei mir aussieht starte ich auch erst um 17.00 Uhr, evtl. wäre sogar ein noch etwas späterer Zeitpunkt denkbar. Tourlänge ist ja eh variabel, von 2 bis 3 Stunden, mit evtl. Einkehr oder kurzer Rast. Gruß, beat


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Juni 2003)

@Backwoods

Servus,
ich kann Dir die Runde mit beat nur empfehlen. War am Mittwoch auch wieder dort und war echt super.
Ich kann heute leider nicht aber übernächste Woche wieder.

@beat
Grüße 

Steppenwolf


----------



## beat (29. Juni 2003)

Hi SteppenwolfRM,

ja hat mir auch richtig Spaß gemacht. Meine Planscheinlage im Tiefenbach war wohl auch recht lustig, nur zu doof, daß ich meine Gummiente zum Spielen nicht dabei hatte!
Grüße auch an Deinen Kollegen (M.), der mit dabei war. Ich hätte da das nächste Mal evtl. eine nette Einlage für sein (Eure) Bikes gewissermaßen als "Herausforderung". Bis bald, Gruß beat


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Juni 2003)

@beat

Alles klar.
Was war denn der Ring auf Deinem Bein nun? Brennessel oder Bremsscheibe?
Ich bin ab Donnerstag nicht mehr im Lande. Aber evtl., klappt es nächste Woche. Bis dann

Steppenwolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (29. Juni 2003)

Hi,

war ne coole runde heut abend, obwohl's ja schon noch warm war im wald  

den ein oder anderen trail kannte ich ja schon dank holle und tde, aber ich glaub jetzt kenn ich sie alle, oder?. fast 40 km und nur zum uphillen mal etwas breiter  sprünge hat's ja auch gelegentlich und manchmal gar nicht so schlecht, da kann man mit etwas übung was draus machen. sollten uns vielleicht mal zu ner frauenkopf bilder session treffen.

ich fahre morgen abend so ab 1730 / 1800 ne runde über bernhardtshöhe, katzenbachsee, bärenschlössle und dann weiter richtung krumbachtal/solitude oder auch schattenring. mögliche treffpunkte wären auf der bernhardtshöhe am k. see oder an der uni.

ich hoff mal das diese woche mein zeugs von bike mailorder endlich kommt. meine schaltung ist mittlerweile auch ziemlich im sack. ging gerade so heute.

bis dann


----------



## zerg10 (30. Juni 2003)

Tach Jungs,

gestern Wildbad war wieder mal vom feinsten. Diesmal sogar mit vier Sonntagsfahrern u. einem Remstaler (Gruss an Ricktick).
BikerX ist in einem (noch) guten Zustand, aber Peter meinte, dass nächstes Wochenende wieder gebuddelt wird, hoffentlich nich' nur an der neuen Dirtline...
Tja und alle die denken, sie hätten den BikerX im Griff, hätten sich gestern mal Bobby Root anschauen sollen 

@mttam, tde,koeni
Videos kommen nachher, sind ein paar witzige Dinge drauf (Dank an koeni)

@beat u. Rest
Heute soll's ja gewittern, wie wär's evtl. morgen mit 'ner Frauenkopftour ?

CU,
Zerg


----------



## beat (30. Juni 2003)

@Steppenwolf-RM: Wohl doch eher die Scheibe, ist aber alles halb so wild. Sah blos komisch aus! Bis nächste Woche dann.

@Zerg&Co.: Mmh, also ich bin mir da mit dem Gewitter heute nicht so sicher. Vielleicht tröpfelt es auch nur ein bissl. Wenn keine Sinnflut hier ankommt, gehe ich am späten Nachmittag auf jeden Fall fahren. Vielleicht komme ich auch zu Backwoods 'rüber zur Bernhardtshöhe, mal gucken (ist noch nicht ganz sicher, entscheide mich irgendwann heute Nachmittag und poste dann nochmal).
Morgen bin ich selbstverständlich auch für 'ne Tour zu haben (Frauenkopftour natürlich eh am liebsten). Gestern Abend war's fein, Backwoods und ich haben gute 35 km gemacht, und das nur auf der mehr oder minder bekannten Frauenkopfrunde inkl. Dürrbachtaltrail. Wenn man also noch den Abstecher über den Eichenhain sich antut, und über den Degerlocher Wald und die Waldau zurückkommt, kann man locker 40 km fahren. Nur zur Einkehr hat's uns gestern leider nicht gelangt.

@tde: Funktioniert das neue Rädle denn auch ordentlich? Ich hätte da noch was MFR-verdächtiges entdeckt, sozusagen als Heimtour für Gablenberger.

Gruß,

beat


----------



## Kamikazepat (30. Juni 2003)

tag Leute,

Hab mitbekommen, dass hier welche aus Herrenberg und Umgebung kommen, ich wohn in Gärtringen und würd gern mal biken gehn wenn mein Bike wieder geht...

Greez PaT


----------



## tde (30. Juni 2003)

@alle: um mich wird's sehr still werden in den nächsten 6-8 Wochen. Bike zu gut, Fahrer zu schlecht, daraus folgt kompletter Bänderabriss in der rechten Schulter. Gehe gleich ins Hospital und lass mir einen OP-Termin geben 

Tja, wäre besser gewesen, ich hätte mir den Rest des Tages Bobby Root genüsslich vom Streckenrand aus reingezogen statt völlig unkonzentriert meine eigenen Knochen zu riskieren.

Also gut, bis September dann, wahrscheinlich zur lockeren Fitnessrunde.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Juni 2003)

@tde

Gute Besserung und fang schon mal an nach einer guten Physio Praxis zu suchen. Mit der fällt oder steht Deine Regeneration.
Ich spreche bzw. schreibe hier aus eigener Erfahrung. 3x Meniskus OP. 

Also bis dann  

Steppenwolf


----------



## Koeni (30. Juni 2003)

@tde

Als ich gesehen habe wie spielerisch Du gestern noch dein Trikot ausgezogen hast, dachte ich es wäre halb so wild. Ich konnte mich kaum bewegen als es mich zerlegt hat.
Aber so kann man sich täuschen. Musst Du echt in den OP?

Auf jeden fall gute Besserrung auch von mir und leih mir Dein Bike solange, damit's nicht zurostet 

@zerg 
zack, zack ich will Filmchen sehen. Bin schon sehr gespannt.

Gruß Koni


----------



## Waldarbeiter (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Koeni _
> *Auf jeden fall gute Besserrung auch von mir und leih mir Dein Bike solange, damit's nicht zurostet
> *


Ich probier es auch mal... ich kenn mich ja damit aus. 
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Flameboy (30. Juni 2003)

Gute besserung TDE, sowas mitten im Sommer is echt mies 

Wie ist es den genau passiert?

@ Kamikazepat: Ich komme aus Herrenberg, können uns ja mal treffen und ne runde den Schönbuch unsicher machen 
Ansonsten ist Sox auchnoch aus Herrenberg, das wars dann aber auch schon.


----------



## beat (30. Juni 2003)

@Backwoods: Komme heute nicht dazu. Sieht sehr nach einer weiteren Auflage hier am Frauenkopf aus. Start vermutlich so zwischen 18.00 und 18.30 Uhr an der Stelle.
Nochmal gute Besserung @tde!!!
Gruß,

beat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (30. Juni 2003)

@tde
Gute Besserung auch von mir. So'n Mist,  sag' Bescheid, wenn u. wo Du unter's Messer kommst, damit wir Dich besuchen können.
Vielleicht ein kleiner Trost: Is ein genialer Video von Dir dabei, wo Bobby u. Du am Sprunghügel seid 

@Rest der Wildbader
Sorry, heute nicht geschafft, Filme kommen morgen.  Sind 5MB für alle, schaffen das Eure Accounts ???


----------



## tde (30. Juni 2003)

danke für die Besserungswünsche von euch. Der Doc im Krankenhaus (anders als mein Orthopäde) meinte, operieren sei vielleicht zu voreilig. Jetzt lassen sie mich bis nächste Woche in so einem bekackten Streckverband schwitzen, um zu schauen, ob sich die Bänder von alleine stabilisieren. Wenn nicht gut, gibt's nächste Woche einen ambulanten Eingriff, Draht rein, zwei Monate warten, wieder ambulanter Eingriff, Draht raus. Kenne ich noch ziemlich genau von vor einem Jahr nach meinem Kurvenausflug mit Motorrad (die Schwestern haben mich sogar wieder erkannt ), als das Schlüsselbein inklusive Bänder mors waren. Ihr dürft aber trotzdem gerne die Pralinen und den Eckes-Traubensaft zu mir senden. Und Rätselhefte. Und Pornos 

Mein Rad kommt solange in die Glasvitrine. (Nachtrag: die Pornos brauche ich also doch nicht ) und wird nur gegen rentable Leihgebühr vermietet (vielleicht habe ich es dann finanziert, wenn ich jemals wieder draufsteigen darf).

@zerg: Bike Attack ist definitv für mich gestorben. Und kann es sein, dass Deine Handschuhe noch bei mir im Auto liegen? Falls ja, melde Dich, können uns mal in der Mittagspause treffen. Zu Bobby Root on video: Ist wahrscheinlich dann gedreht worden, als ich für sein Überholmanöver am großen Table Platz auf dem Chickenway gemacht habe und er ungefähr 5 Meter über mir wie ein Ufo langflog

@Waldarbeiter: Der MFR-Ride muss jetzt verschoben werden, ist aber nicht aus dem Sinn. Mein Rad hat übrigens Rahmengröße 50.

Euch allen noch viel Spaß beim Biken unter diesen Topbedingungen im Wald, Park oder sonstwo


----------



## ricktick (30. Juni 2003)

Ich hab den Mist mit der Schulter auch (Tossy heist es).
Ist nicht operiert worden, funktioniert aber wieder ganz gut.
Gute Besserung, in drei Wochen kannst wieder biken


----------



## zerg10 (1. Juli 2003)

@tde
Hör' auf Ricktick, 3 Wochen Genesung reichen bis Lenzerheide  , kannst mich doch da nich' alleine lassen 
Drücke Dir die Daumen, dass es mit Streckverband klappt u. das die Metzger ihre Messer stecken lassen müssen.
Apropos Pornos, an welche Email soll ich Dir die Clips schicken ?
Achso, die Handschuhe, machen wir vielleicht nächste Woche o. diesen Donnerstag ?

@Rest
Wer will mit nach Lenzerheide ?

@koeni,mttam
PM'mt mir bitte mal einen Account von Euch der ca. 5MB verträgt, dann gibt's Filme... 

@beat
Sorry, hab's Bike zwar heute dabei, aber draussen schüttet es, deshalb melde ich mich mal für die Frauenkopf-Tour ab.

Bis demnächst,
Zerg


----------



## tintin (1. Juli 2003)

@tde
du machst vielleicht sachen.... ts,ts,ts
falls dir die decke auf den kopf fällt kannst du mich ja mal anrufen und mir eine detailschilderung im biergarten geben ....

viele grüße und gute besserung


----------



## mttam (1. Juli 2003)

@tde:

gute besserung!! 
hoffentlich ist keine op nötig.


----------



## Backwoods (2. Juli 2003)

Hi,

erstmal gute besserung @ tde

@steppenwolf: schade das wir uns gestern nicht mehr getroffen haben. war erst mal am schattenring und hab mir den kicker aus nächster nähe angesehen. 

ist schon ziemlich hardcore und für mich nicht machbar. ich will ja nciht so enden wie tde   würde aber gerne mal sehen wie man den springt.

anschließend bin ich noch den "blauen weg" von unterhalb des bärenschlößle bis zum glemseck gefahren. wo der adac platz ist weiss ich jetzt auch. war aber nciht da.

hab heut mir bike mailorder gesprochen und denke mal nicht dass es mit der double track in 24" diese woche ncoh klappt.

ich kann am wochenende eigentlich nur samstags! was geht so ab?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Juli 2003)

@ Backwoods

Moin,
den "blauen Weg" kenne ich noch nicht. Heimwärts, wollte ich den Trail suchen aber ohne Erfolg. Da ging ein schöner Trail bergauf, den ich dann ausgekundschaftet habe. Super angenehm zu bergauf fahren. Aber diese BLUTSAUGER! Die haben mich förmlich aufgefressen bzw. ausgesaugt.
Zum runterfahren ist der Weg allerdings nichts. 

Ich bin am WE nicht in Stuttgart. Montag werde ich ziemlich platt sein vom We. Evtl. sieht man sich ja Dienstag.

Euch allen viel Spaß und vergesst die REGENJACKE nicht.

Steppenwolf


----------



## zerg10 (2. Juli 2003)

@all
Ist eigentlich einer von Euch in letzter Zeit mal wieder am Kerner Turm gewesen ? Was ist mit der Abfahrt ? Ist die noch fahrbar o. ist die im Zuge der "Schluchtbereingung"   auch gleich zerstört worden ?

@mttam
Email-Adresse her, sonst gibt's keine Vids  Achso, mein CD-Brenner glüht z.Zt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (2. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zerg10 _
> *@all
> Was ist mit der Abfahrt ?  *



Welche abfahrt meinst du? 

Die nach rommleshausen ging noch als die schlucht schon mit bäumen zugelegt war. der eine kicker stand auch noch. auch von der katharinen linde zuden 7 linden geht.


----------



## Flameboy (2. Juli 2003)

backwoods, hast nicht du mal gesagt man könne in BB an der Kaserne gut fahren?


----------



## Backwoods (2. Juli 2003)

na ja, gut ist relativ!

im schurwald am kernenturm (bikerschlucht) etc und am kk gehts besser. es gibt aber auf dem panzergelände viel kurvige und vorallem matschige trails. einen drop von ner panzerplatte, kicker über einen baumstamm und so nen paar jumptrails. ist aber alles zeimlich verteilt, sehr weitläufig und ich finde außer der panzerplatte alleine glaube ich nix wieder.

ein kollege von mir kennt sich dort gut aus und ra.brezeln auch


----------



## Flameboy (2. Juli 2003)

In Herrenberg is halt nicht viel los und ich würde gerne mal nach BB/ sifi  kommen zum biken, falls du mal lust hast....


----------



## Backwoods (2. Juli 2003)

Lust immer  Zeit viel zu selten, und wenn ich dann mal biken geh fahr ich nicht unbedingt auf dem übungsplatz, sondern eher richtung vaihingen, botnang und so. oder gleich mit dem auto nach esslingen oder an den frauenkopf.


----------



## zerg10 (4. Juli 2003)

@backwoods
Yup, die nach Rommelshausen meinte ich. Mal sehen, je nachdem wie's Wetter am Sonntag ist, werde ich da vielleicht mal vorbeischauen. Oder versuchen die Frauenkopftour zu rekonstruieren 
Der Panzerplattendrop, is' das der mit der Müllverbrennung im Rücken oder was immer das für'n Gebäudekomplex ist ? 

@tde u. koeni
Heute werden (Nochmal dankeschön an mttam  ) die letzten CD's gebrannt, sind ein paar krasse Filme dabei. Übergabe beim nächsten Treffen.

CU,
Zerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (4. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zerg10 _
> *@backwoods
> Der Panzerplattendrop, is' das der mit der Müllverbrennung im Rücken oder was immer das für'n Gebäudekomplex ist ?
> 
> *



Jo, stimmt. ist halt nix besonders

könnt ich mir auch ne cd kopieren?


----------



## zerg10 (4. Juli 2003)

@Backwoods
Wie lange brauchst Du denn bis zur Panzerplatte? Von mir aus sind's nämlich knapp 20min, d.h. man könnte sich auch mal da treffen.
Apropos treffen, sind Deine 24'' endlich eingetroffen ?

Is' nich' nur eine CD sondern vier, sozusagen "The Best of MTB", kann ich aber noch machen, hab' noch genug Rohlinge  

Zerg


----------



## Backwoods (4. Juli 2003)

Hi Zerg,

was ist alles drauf auf den cds?

meine double track ist immer ncoh net da  , aber bik-mailorder kann eigenltcih auch nix dafür. gibt beim großhändler/importeur lieferengpässe.

hab schon an anderer stelle gefragt, war aber bisher auch nicht erfolgreich.

an die panzerplatte brauch ich genauso lang wie du.  wir könnten uns unter der woch da mal treffen und dan auch den trail mit dem kicker über den baum finden. und einiges mehr..

ich werde morge irgendwo ne runde drehen. wer kommt mir?


----------



## beat (5. Juli 2003)

Obwohl schon ziemlich spät, hier noch ein kurzer Lagebericht, was die Samstagsplanungen von meiner Seite aus betrifft. Wir (bisher zu dritt) haben uns für den morgigen Nachmittag (vermutlich so gegen 15.00 Uhr Startzeit) 'ne Tour mit eher geringerem Singletrailanteil vorgenommen. Höchstwahrscheinlich werden die Trails (gerade hinten im Schwarz-/Rotwildpark) noch herrlich dreckig sein, und wir wollten eh mal wieder eher eine Konditions-/Strecketour machen. D. h. aber nicht, daß wir ein irres Tempo vorlegen, um Gottes Willen nein! Einkehr am Bärensee oder Ähnliches ist auch schon halber eingeplant. Und den Botnangtrail, evtl. auch Krumbachtaltrail wird's wohl auch geben. Ob wir aber auch die Bernhardtshöhe-/Katzenbachtrails (@Backwoods: Möchte ich mir demnächst bitte unbedingt mal zeigen lassen!) mitnehmen wage ich doch eher zu bezweifeln. Könnte mir auch vorstellen, daß wir auch über den Neckar nach LB und dann über die Solitudeallee zum Bärensee fahren, ist wiegesagt noch nicht entschieden. Werde aber nochmal so um die Mittagszeit (ca. 12.00 - 13.00 Uhr) genauer posten was geht. Also wer sich angesprochen fühlt ist natürlich herzlich willkommen. Ansonsten allen ein schönes WE und evtl. noch viel Spaß beim TDF-Gucken.
Gruß,
beat


----------



## beat (5. Juli 2003)

ok, wir treffen uns um 15.30 Uhr an der Stelle.


----------



## Backwoods (5. Juli 2003)

Hi Beat,

wenn ihr auf der bernhardtshöhe vorbeischaut werde ich auch hochkommen. ansonsten können wir uns vielleicht auch woanders in dem gebiet treffen. ich werd dich nochmal anrufen


----------



## Backwoods (6. Juli 2003)

Hi,

war gestern mal im krumbachtal und im mahdental in der nähe des adac übungsplatzes. da geht ja einiges an singletrails   muss ich unbedingt noch öffter vorbeischauen bis ich da den durchblick krieg.

@steppenwolf wir sollten uns da mal treffen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Juli 2003)

@Backwoods

hallo,
dass können wir gerne mal machen. Doch leider sieht es diese Woche schlecht aus. Mein Ellenbogen spinnt ein wenig rum.
Symtom>> Tennisarm. Ich soll Ihn ruhig halten. Da mir das aber auf der Arbeit schwer fällt bzw. nicht möglich ist, kann ich mir das evtl. auch sparen. Mal sehen.

Also


----------



## tde (7. Juli 2003)

@all: die Sonne scheint für mich wieder. Keine Operation, das gesprengte AC-Gelenk muss so heilen (und sieht auch eine Woche nach dem Sturz schon gar nicht schlecht aus). Sagt der Arzt, der mich letztes Jahr unters Messer genommen hat. Also in circa drei Wochen kann ich vielleicht schon locker wieder Fitnessradeln (@zerg: Bikeattack wird aber nichts, zu hohes Sturzrisiko). Jetzt soll ich Krankengymnastik bekommen. Hat jemand mit einem Phsyiotherapeuten gute Erfahrungen gemacht und hat die Adresse? Möglichst in S-Ost oder S-Mitte. Grüße, Thorsten


----------



## ricktick (7. Juli 2003)

Kenn ich leider zu gut.
Hatte vor zwei Jahren links Tossy4, jetzt seit gestern auch rechts, nur nicht ganz so schlimm. Ist/wird beides ohne OP ablaufen. Die linke geht jetzt wieder 100%, ist zwei Jahre her und ich konnte nach zwei Wochen wieder ein wenig biken. Die rechte geht sicher auch bald wieder. Ich gehe davon aus am WE wieder biken zu können 
Krankengymnastik ist sehr sinnvoll, leider kenn ich keinen Phsyiotherapeuten in Stgt.
Wichtig ist es die Schulter zu bewegen, auch wenn es weh tut. Ohne belastung natürlich, nur bewegen. Eine gute Übung ist es "mit den Fingern an der Wand hochzulaufen" um den Arm nach oben zu bekommen. Die Bewegung nach oben ist in aller Regel die schmerzhafteste.
Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung und kann Dir Hoffnung machen, von der Funktion her ist wieder alles wie vorher kann man sagen.... nur schaut halt das Schulterdach ein wenig nach oben. Ist eigentlich nur ein kleiner Schönheitsfehler, den man aber nur entdeckt wenn man ihn kennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (7. Juli 2003)

@tde: Probier's doch mal bei www.praxis-pross.de, die sind im Bohnenviertel und somit ziemlich zentral gelegen. Außerdem kann ich sie aus eigener Erfahrung sehr empfehlen.

Grüße,

beat


----------



## beat (7. Juli 2003)

--- geht natürlich nur ohne Komma, der Link ) : www.praxis-pross.de


----------



## zerg10 (8. Juli 2003)

@tde
Alles klar, dann futter ich die Pralinen eben selber auf. Ähem, Fitnessbiken heisst wohl, dieses Jahr kein Wildbad/Sommerrain o.ä. mehr ?
Willste nich Dein MFR gegen mein Hardtail (10,5kg) tauschen ?
Bist Du denn im Geschäft ? Dann könnten wir ja vielleicht morgen o. am Donnerstag Handschuhe gegen CDs tauschen...
Nur um Dich ein bisschen zu ärgern: Hab' auf meiner Hausstrecke einen natürlichen Wallride gefunden u. beim zweiten Mal hat's dann auch geklappt. (Für Insider: Letztes Drittel der Abfahrt zur Seebrückenmühle)


@Rest der Gang
Hat einer von Euch Lust am 26.07. mit nach Wildbad zu kommen? Nein, nicht in Park, diesmal zum MTB-Marathon, auf einer wirklich schönen (u. technisch anspruchsvollen) Strecke.

Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Juli 2003)

@Backwoods
Habe die Genesung meines Armes um 1 1/2 Wochen verschoben.
Wie sieht es morgen bei Dir aus. Wäre 17:30 bei mir OK? Da können wir gemütlich Richtg. Krumbach.
@all
Hat sonst noch jemand Bock?
Treffpunkt wäre dann die "S-Bar" an der Uni-Stgt..


----------



## Backwoods (9. Juli 2003)

@ Steppenwolf: wird schwierig morgen. ich komme hier vor 1800 nicht los und ein paar kollegen wollen sich im katzenbacher hof auf ein paar   treffen. da muss ich dann auch noch vorbeischauen. werde auf alle fälle die mirage und den fetten akku montieren und noch einen night ride draus machen.

wenn ich noch richtung adac platz/krumbachtal fahre ruf ich dich an.

donnerstag ist ne grillparty in der weiler hütte. da kann ich schon gar nciht

und freitag werd ich wohl übers wochenende zu meinen eltern düsen, auf der sommerparty von einen guten kumpel vorbeischauen und sa/so endlich mal wieder die burg frankenstein rocken.

freizeitstress, bei dem das biken eher zu kurz kommt   . am woe nehm ich's mit und sa/so klappts dann hoffentlich  

meine freundin ist von all dem nicht sonderlich begeistert und wenns dumm läuft bin ich morgen halt mal daheim  

bis die tage dann


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Juli 2003)

@Backwoods
Hallo,
dass hört sich fast nach meinem letzten WE an.
Dann wünsch ich viel spaß im Biergarten. Evtl. klappt es ja nächste Woche mal.

Bis dann


----------



## zerg10 (9. Juli 2003)

@beat
Wie sieht es bei Dir morgen aus ? Würde da gerne Deine Tourenguide-Dienste in Anspruch nehmen u. mal wieder die Frauenkopfrunde fahren.
Hätte so ab 16:30Uhr für 2-2,5h Zeit ? Passt das bei Dir ?

CU;
Zerg


----------



## beat (9. Juli 2003)

@Zerg: Yepp! Morgen hätte ich dann endlich auch mal wieder Zeit für die Frauenkopftrailrunde. Würde mich freuen, wenn das klappt. Treffpunkt um 16.30 Uhr an der Stelle?
Gruß,

beat


----------



## zerg10 (9. Juli 2003)

@beat
Prima, bin morgen 16:30Uhr an der "Stelle". 

@all
Noch jemand dabei ? Is' ne echte geniale Mountainbiketour mit vielen Singletrails u. Freeride-Einlagen.

Bis morgen,
Zerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (10. Juli 2003)

@ricktick
Hab's gerade erst gelesen, natürlich auch Dir gute Besserung  

Zerg


----------



## intense. (10. Juli 2003)

wer is am ..13 mit dabei in Wildbad?
kommt eventuell wer?

wenn ja, meldet euch!


----------



## zerg10 (11. Juli 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

war gestern mit Beat auf der Frauenkopfrunde unterwegs u. siehe da, es gibt wieder was Neues. 
Ein netter kleiner Steilhang zu shredden. Das u. die diversen Kicker schreien förmlich nach einer weiteren Foto- u. Videosession der Sonntagsfahrer. 
Also, wer hat wann Zeit u. Lust ?

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Koeni (11. Juli 2003)

Wie darf ich das Bild verstehen? Für'n Tourreport-Bild sieht das etwas heftig aus 

Zeit und Lust hab ich, aber wie immer mitten im Sommer bin ich hochgradig erkältet und muß noch abwarten wie sich's entwickelt.

Gruß Koni


----------



## zerg10 (11. Juli 2003)

@Koeni
Das is' doch kein Originalbild, soll halt ein bisschen beschreiben wie die Kante aussieht . Is' in echt nicht ganz so hoch, aber dafür mitten im Wald. 
Und von oben sieht's dann auch nich' mehr ganz so schlimm aus u. sobald man die Augen wieder aufmacht u. aufgehört hat zu schreien is' man unten.
Wobei die Frauenkopf-Tour noch eine ganze Menge anderer Highlights zu bieten hat.

Ansonsten gute Besserung und viel Tee trinken   ,
Zerg

P.S.: CD's sind feddich ...


----------



## mttam (11. Juli 2003)

@zerg,
wäre sonntag vormittag mit von der partie,
habe aber zur zeit kein netz.
kannst du  kch anrufen wenn der termin steht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (11. Juli 2003)

@mttam
Sobald ein Termin feststeht, kriegste 'nen Anruf/SMS. Wird aber wohl eher Sonntagnachmittag/-abend werden, weil meine Frau für die Prüfungen büffelt u. ich auf den Zwerg aufpassen muss ...

Bis dann,
Zerg


----------



## Koeni (11. Juli 2003)

Passt der Zerg auf den Zwerg auf, oder der Zwerg auf den Zerg?


----------



## zerg10 (11. Juli 2003)

@koeni
Der Zwerg hat den Zerg voll im Griff ...


----------



## mel (12. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Intense_7 _
> *wer is am ..13 mit dabei in Wildbad?
> kommt eventuell wer?
> 
> wenn ja, meldet euch! *



jo, ich bin da!
 kommst du mit deinem neuen stab?


----------



## lxr (13. Juli 2003)

@ Zerg10:

war heute auch mal wieder am Frauenkopf unterwegs um ein paar neue "Abfahrten" zu suchen.

Meinst Du mit dem beschriebenen Steilhang den in dem Kessel wo bis vor Kurzem die kleine Hühnerleiter stand?

Hab ich heute nur von unten gesehen und den Einstieg nicht gefunden; vielleicht trifft man sich mal in der kommenden Woche um diese oder andere "Schmankerl" auszutauschen.

Unsrere Gruppe (meist 2 - 4) fährt ansonsten meistens am Kernenturm/Remstal.

Bis dann

Alex


----------



## Backwoods (14. Juli 2003)

So so,

 am Kernenturm   da waren wir auch schon öfter unterwegs. seid ihr mal wieder in der schlucht gewesen? liegen die bäume noch?

man könnte sich auch mal dort treffen. da gibts bestimmt einige trails die ich nicht kenne.


----------



## lxr (14. Juli 2003)

In der Schlucht waren wir zuletzt vor etwa drei Wochen - Zustand ist ja leider hinlänglich bekannt.

Neben den Trails vom Kernenturm gibt es auch noch einige nette Abfahrten in der Nähe vom Jägerhaus.

Diese Woche werde ich für größere Runden wahrscheinlich wenig Zeit haben; wenns reicht würde ich mich evtl. mal Eurer "Frauenkopf-Runde" anschließen.

Bis dann 

Alex


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Juli 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
habt Ihr denn eine Video,- Fotosession gemacht?
Das Wetter war ja super und somit sollte das Ergebniss auch gut geworden sein. Ich hätte ja auch interesse gehabt, war jedoch im Freibad. War auch ein wenig unter Zwang.

Da ich ab nächster Woche meinen Arm pflegen werde, frage ich mich, was diese Woche denn so läuft. Sind schon Pläne geschmiedet?? 

So muss jetzt mal kurz was arbeiten.
Bis später


----------



## zerg10 (14. Juli 2003)

@all
War dieses WE leider nix mit Fotos, hab' mir am Samstag beim Einkaufen u. Tütenschleppen den Fuss verdreht. Werde ihn noch heute schonen u. würde dann morgen (15.07.) als neuen Termin vorschlagen.
17:00Uhr Stelle ? Allerdings nur wenn Beat kann, weil ich mich am Frauenkopf immer noch verfahre ...

@lxr
Nö, den Hang mit der Hühnerleiter hat bisher nur Holle gefahren u.  auch nur wegen eines Bremsversagens. "Unser" Kessel is' noch relativ frisch u. unverbraucht. 

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Juli 2003)

@Zerg10
17:00 an der Stelle ist eine super Zeit. ich wäre also auch dabei.
Falls beat nicht kann, könnten wir trotzdem eine Runde am Frauenkopf drehen, da ich die Runde schon öfter gefahren bin und eigentlich alles wiederfinde. Meinst Du eigentlich die Kante mit den 2 Felsbrocken im Vordergrund? Nat. von unten gesehen.


@beat
Wie sieht es aus morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Juli 2003)

@Backwoods

Wie sieht es am Donnerstag bei Dir mit einer Runde ins Krumbachtal aus. Ich kenne den Weg vom Bärenschloss immer noch nicht. Wäre 18:00 Uhr für Dich machbar?
Ich kenn da unten noch einen anderen Trail, den ich jedoch auch erst wieder suchen muss. Evtl. haben wir dafür Zeit.


----------



## zerg10 (14. Juli 2003)

@Steppenwolf-RM
Alles klar, dann treffen wir uns morgen mal.  Wenn's klappt, bringe ich noch mttam mit ...
Ich glaube wir meinen die gleiche Kante,  können wir ja morgen vergleichen ...

@backwoods
Wie sieht's denn bei Dir morgen aus ?

Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Juli 2003)

@zerg10
Alles klar. 17:00 Uhr an der Stelle.


----------



## beat (14. Juli 2003)

@Zerg&Steppenwolf: Ich glaube nicht daß Ihr die selbe "Kante" meinen tut. Den kleinen Steilhang, den der Zerg neulich gefahren ist, kennt der Steppenwolf meines Erachtens nach noch nicht. Mitlerweile ist er halt leider (schnief!) auch nicht mehr so jungfräulich, schließlich sind zwischenzeitlich meines Wissens nach schon 8 Leute mehrfach da runter gefahren. Ist man mal über den kleinen oberen "Hubbel" drüber, verliert das Ganze auch recht schnell seinen Schrecken, und man will natürlich gleich nochmal runterfahren. Zum Fotos schießen ist er allerdings nach wie vor recht gut geeignet, wir waren hierzu am gestrigen Nachmittag schon mal kurz dort. Wollt Ihr morgen auch Fahren oder nur 'ne Foto-, bzw. Videosession machen? Um 17.00 Uhr hätte ich aller Voraussicht nach Zeit.
@Backwoods: Fährst Du heute noch in Deiner Umgebung (Bernhardtshöhe, etc.)??
Gruß,

beat


----------



## zerg10 (14. Juli 2003)

@beat
Eindeutig fahren, pro Runterfahrer einen Mini-Clip muss für's Album reichen.
Und ab Mittwoch soll's ja regnen, da wäre es mir dann zu rutschig.

Bis morgen also,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Juli 2003)

@beat
Bin mal gespannt welche Kante Ihr meint.
Man kann ja kurz halten und dann weiter fahren.
Also ich bin dabei. 17:00 Stelle.


----------



## mttam (14. Juli 2003)

@zerg:

17:00 uhr packe ich leider nicht.
komme leider erst punkt 17:00uhr in böblingen weg.
viel spass!! und macht schöne bilder.


----------



## Backwoods (14. Juli 2003)

Hi, 

ich sag nur eins: burg frankenstein rockt   . war am wochenende mal wieder in meiner alten heimat zwecks teilnahme an einer party   und konnte natürlich mein bike nciht hier alleine lassen  

samstag ein paar kilometer auf meinen lieblings trails abspulen und die lieblings gipfel stürmen und am sonntag in vollrüstung bergab rollen   dank dainese *sich verbeugt* hab ich jetzt auch fast keine probleme mit meiner li schulter  zieht nur leicht.

heute war ich nicht biken. muss gelegentlcih auch mal mit anwesenheit daheim glänzen  war ja das ganze we unterwegs.

morgen geht's nicht, da is beachvolleyball angesagt. mal sehen was die schulter so meint   (is aber nicht der schlagarm).  do wird's leider auch nix weil da hallentraining ist.

bleibt nur mi oder fr. mein bike bräuchte nach der shredderei auch dringend mal ne intensiv wartung. is aber nix kaputt gegangen.

die kante und der neue trail von dem beat schon berichtet hatte würden mich aber auch interessieren. vielleicht am nächsten we. ich bin im ländle und hab noch nix vor

viel spass euch allen und ich will bilder sehen.

ach ja freitag hab ich auf alle fälle bike time   werde dann aber eher von hier aus starten. so über die bernhardtshöhe und dann richtung krummbachtal.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Juli 2003)

@Backwoods
Wo bist Du denn hängen geblieben? Deine Panzerfahrten haben sich ja schon öfter gelohnt. Also schon Deine Schulter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (15. Juli 2003)

@Zerg&Co.: Naja, bei mir klappt es dann leider doch nicht um 17.00 Uhr, ist einfach zu bald. Ich könnte um ~18.00 Uhr noch auf 'nen Sprung an die Stelle kommen. Ich schaue um die Uhrzeit einfach mal vorne vorbei, und wenn ich Euch aufgabele könnte ich ja noch dabei behilflich sein, einige Singletrails wiederzufinden. Bin um 18.00 Uhr mal an der Stelle. Gruß, beat


----------



## zerg10 (15. Juli 2003)

@beat
Alles klar, versuchen'S mal bis 18:00Uhr. Schliesslich musst Du mir noch mal den Weg zum Eichenhain erklären, das wird dann nämlich meine Heimreise ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Juli 2003)

@beat, zerg
OK, werde 18:00 an der Stelle sein. Bin aber schon ehr im Gebiet und stoße dann zu Euch.


----------



## zerg10 (15. Juli 2003)

@Steppenwolf-RM
Halt, ich bin auch schon um 17:00Uhr an der "Stelle". Können dann eine Stunde so fahren u. dann Beat aufgabeln ...


----------



## Holle (15. Juli 2003)

Hi Leutz,

was geht ab!? War n paar Tage weg...hatte jobmäßig in Kroatien zu tun. War auch net schlecht, aber s Bike hat mir gefehlt...
Da ging ja einiges ab bei euch in letzter Zeit. Also, meiner einer ist ab sofort auch wieder mit von der Partie.
Wo ist den dieser verdammte Steilhang ab Frauenkopf. Kenn ich den schon?
Wie sieht's morgen bzw. Donnerstag aus? Geht jemand fahren? Ab 16:00 Uhr hab ich Zeit.


----------



## Backwoods (15. Juli 2003)

Hi,

@beat: redet ihr eigentlich von dem steilhang den du mir auf der runde gezeigt hast? der glaube ich an soner art grillplatz endet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (16. Juli 2003)

Aha, Holle auch mal wieder im Land. 
So, jetzt sind die Kantenfahrten auf Video und es ging sogar ohne Stürze o. ähnliches ab.
(Wessen Mailbox ca. 11Mb verträgt, kann die Vids gleich haben, ansonsten brenn' ich sie auf Wunsch, kurze PM reicht)

Sind dann gestern noch den Durbachtal(?)-Trail gefahren, der ist mit ein wenig Arbeit ein weiteres Highlight auf Beat's Runde, so wie der Eichenhain auch.

@Steppenwolf
Hast Du mal die Email-Adresse von Deinem Kumpel ? Bekomme nur noch @t-online hin, den Rest hat mir die Sonne aus dem Hirn gebrannt. Nächste Woche mal in Sommerrain ?

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Juli 2003)

@ Backwoods
Nein, nicht der Grillplatz. Der wird das nächste mal gefahren.
AM WE ist in Reutlingen Beachvolleyball. HAst Du eine Ahnung wo und wann das losgeht?

@zerg
Alle Angaben siehe PM.
Mit Sommerrain wird es nächste Woche bei mir nichts.
Falle ja wie gesagt für 2 Wochen aus.
Aber dann kann man da mal wieder ne Runde drehen und auch mal nach WB. NAtürlich erst wenn das 2 Wochen Anti Trainingslager wieder ausgeglichen ist.

@beat
Hast Du mal geschaut, was die komplette, reine Trailrunde, an Kilometern macht? Das würde mich echt mal interessieren.
Mit dem von gestern müsste das ja nicht schlecht sein.
Allerdings und da hast Du recht, braucht es noch eine Einfahrt zu Hang.

@all 
Das Wetter soll ja nicht so toll werden am Do-Fr.
Falls aber doch gut, sagt Bescheid wo gefahren wird.
Freitag hab ich nähmlich noch Zeit bevor ich meine Auszeit nehme.

Bis dann


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Juli 2003)

@zerg

Die Filme sind angekommen. HAbe den Ordner extrahiert und die Filme laufen nicht mit dem älteren Modell des Media Players.
Mit welchem Programm schaust Du?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Juli 2003)

@zerg
Hab jetzt alles mögliche versucht aber die Teile laufen nicht.
Hast Du einen Tip?


----------



## zerg10 (16. Juli 2003)

@Steppenwolf
Tun sie bei mir im Geschäft auch nicht (leider). Zu Hause aber schon, liegt an der Aktualität des DivX-Treibers. Neueste Version runterladen, installieren u. dann sollte es klappen.

Ansonsten gute Besserung für den Arm,
Zerg


----------



## cmjahn (16. Juli 2003)

Hallo Ihr Sonntagsradler (@ Zerg, Beat, Steppenwolf RM) warn riesen Spaß gestern.
Nun seit wir gestern diesen tollen Trail gefahren sind -ihr wisst schon den mit den Baumstämmen im Weg.
Jetzt hab ich mir dann überlegt mir eine Säge zuzulegen -na ihr wisst was jetzt kommt oder???     
Genau!!!!!
Und ab jetzt würde ich vorschlagen Termine sowie andere Dinge unter Ausschluß der Öffentlichkeit abzumachen   Per PM oder email!!!!!!!

Happy Trails Michel (der mit dem Rocky Mountain Flow)

PS: ne Videokamera könnte ich auch noch auftreiben


----------



## Backwoods (16. Juli 2003)

Hi zusammen,

habt ihr das



> _Original geschrieben von SITEH _
> *ist zwar keine offizielle... aber wen störts
> 
> frauenkopf hinten runter richtung hedelfingen raus... mehr? PM schicken  *



da http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t61101.html gelesen?

(gemeint is ne dh strecke)

oder ist dass nur einer der üblichen trails in der gegend?


bei dieser action 



> _Original geschrieben von cmjahn _
> *Hallo Ihr Sonntagsradler (@ Zerg, Beat, Steppenwolf RM) warn riesen Spaß gestern.
> Nun seit wir gestern diesen tollen Trail gefahren sind -ihr wisst schon den mit den Baumstämmen im Weg.
> Jetzt hab ich mir dann überlegt mir eine Säge zuzulegen -na ihr wisst was jetzt kommt oder???
> ...



wäre ich natürlch gerne dabei und möchte informiert werden

@steppenwolf: meist du die Baden-Würtemberg. Meisterschaften? da gehts sa los ca. 10:00 und sonntag ist 1/2 finale und finale. Rahmenprogramm tune brothers, ehemaliges bruderhaus gelände haltestelle stadtmitte. ich geh da glaub ich net hin


Ich werd freitag ne runde biken gehen wenns das wetter zulässt. wollte (ohne auto) hier starten und dann über bernhardtshöhe, katzenbach, bärensee richtung krummbachtal .

muss jetzt mein bike mal warten. meine 24" double track kommt nicht vor ende juli  , aber bmo kann da eigentlcih nix dafür. liegt an x-fusion (toxoholics?) die bringen nix bei aus dem ami-land


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Juli 2003)

@Backwoods
Wie sieht es denn bei Dir am Freitag mit der Uhrzeit aus?
Ich hab 14:30 Schluss und könnte ab 15:00 auf dem Rad sitzen.
Hab jetzt auch wieder den Einstieg zu einem super Trail gefunden.
War schon lange nicht mehr dort und habe ihn auch nur mit hilfe eines Freundes gefunden. Aber jetzt ist alles gespeichert.


----------



## Backwoods (17. Juli 2003)

Hi,

15:00 soll das ein witz sein, da müsst ich mir nen halben gleittag nehmen!    is diesen monat absolut nicht drin. arbeite gerade auf 42,5 stunden basis und produziere immer ncoh überstunden.

ich bin jedenfalls bis min 1700 versklavt und kann dann so gegen 1800 hier starten.

wir könnten uns z.B am großen stern treffen und dann das krumbachtal runterrollen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Juli 2003)

@Backwoods 

Du arme Sau. Muss mal sehen was die Zeit am Freitag so sagt. Kommt darauf an, was Abends dann so geht. Aber prinzipiell OK.
Wegen einem Treffpunkt"Stern" telefonieren wir dann nochmal. 
Arbeite nicht soo viel  .

Bis dann  

@zerg
Habe per Disk einen Film mit nachHause genommen und siehe da es geht. War auch noch meine 2. Fahrt. Aus der Persp. kann man das Gefälle eigentlich gut erkennen. Werde den Rest heute brennen und mitnehmen. 


Steppenwolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (18. Juli 2003)

Hi, 

war echt ne geile feierabend runde heut. zwar nicht wie ursprünglich geplant richtung krummbachtal, aber dafür  beat hinterm bärenschlössle getroffen (dem handy sei dank) und dann noch floater und ein paar kumpels an der solitude.

wir sind dann zusammen noch zu burg dischingen. da könnt man auch mal einen nachmittag verbringen. hat einiges an sprüngen und viele (nicht? ) fahrbare steilabfahrten dort. floater hat's in der hälfte weggerutscht und ich konnts gerade ncoh so retten und bin auf zwei rädern und einem ausgestellten fuss abwärts geschreddert. beat hat von oben die noten verteilt. 

irgendwie war das der erste hang der von unten steiler aussieht als von oben.

nach 44 km wars dann schon zeimlichfinster als ich daheim war.

was geht so am wochenende? hab einen tag zeit! halt eher am sonntag, weil halt sonntagsfahrer.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (19. Juli 2003)

@Backwoods

wir gehen auch Sonntags radln, allerdings morgens. Da ich weiß, daß Du net so der Frühaufsteher bist, glaube ich aber nicht daß Du mitkommen wills. Wenn doch meldsch Dich einfach. Wie und wo wir radeln muß ich auch noch ausmachen. 

Kette rechts
ra.


----------



## zerg10 (19. Juli 2003)

@all
So, melde mich für die nächsten Tage vom freeriden ab, weil ich Marathon-Kilometer zusammen bringen muss. Und die auch noch auf'm Hardtail ...
Dafür ist am Freitag mein neuer Dualrahmen angekommen 

Bis dann,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Juli 2003)

@zerg
Was hast Du Dir denn da schönes geleistet?
Dann schrupp mal schön Kilometer. 
Bis die Tage.

@Backwoods
Hattest recht, dass Beachen in  Reutlingen war nicht so die Wucht. Aber was solls. 
Schade, dass es bei mir gestern nicht mehr geklappt hat. War sicher gut. Da hätte ich bestimmt noch was neues entdeckt. An der Burg ist es nicht schlecht und es gibt dort noch ein oder zwei gute Wege. Je nachdem von wo man kommt.

Hoffentlich sind die 2 Wochen bald um, damit ich wieder fahren kann. 

@all
nutzt das gute Wetter

Steppenwolf


----------



## Holle (20. Juli 2003)

[email protected],

biken morgen wär ne feine Sache. Hab den ganzen Tag Zeit. Wer gleich für morgens ne Tour starten will, der kann gern bei mir mal durchklingen.
Vormittags bekommt man wenigsten keinen Hitzschlag.
Für nachmittags könnt ihr dann ins Forum posten.

@backwoods: ja, die Burg Dischingen rockt. Das ist eines der Dinger, die ich dir auch schon mal zeigen wollte. Kommt aber sicherlich nicht an deine Burg von zuhause ran 

Wär cool, wenn wir ne gemeinsame Runde an den Start bringen könnten.

Greetz Holle


----------



## cmjahn (21. Juli 2003)

Hallo wie sieht es heute bei euch mit Radeln aus?

Gruß Michel


----------



## zerg10 (21. Juli 2003)

@Steppenwolf-RM
Is' ein normaler DualFaces/Castor-Rahmen. Da kommen ein paar bewährte Teile dran u. dann wird's das Funbike für'n Park u. ähnliche Aktionen...

@ricktick
Wie hoch ist denn der Stundensatz (in Bier) für eine Unterrichtsstunde im HT-Downhillen ?  

@cmjahn
Diese Woche geht's bei mir wohl nicht. Aber wie stehen denn Deine Chancen für Lenzerheide ?

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Holle (21. Juli 2003)

Hallo Leutle,

heut hab ich was nettes entdeckt, was die FR-Kollegen unter euch interessieren könnte: Unter der B27 Brücke beim SI-Centrum gibt's ne "Strecke". Ca. 300-400m lang, ca. 10% Gefälle. 2 "Anlieger", 3 Double, n Table, und noch so'n paar Kicker. Die Doubles haben ne Höhe von so ca. 80 cm bis n'en Meter. Alles im recht guten Zustand bzw. ausbaufähig. Da die Strecke nicht im Wald ist und daher keine Försters und sonstige Waldwichtel am Start sind dürfte es da auch keine Probleme geben wenn man da mal mit der Schauffel anrückt. Es sei denn die in Stuggitown so omnipräsente Ordungsmacht hat was dagegen.
Wer nicht  weiss wie man da hinkommt, Infos gibt's bei mir. Kann euch auch hinguiden und Fotos machen. Ansonsten fahrt ihr zur Daimler-Verwaltung in Möhringen (U3 Haltestelle Landhaus). Da einfach die Straße runter. Checkt's mal aus. Greetz Holle


----------



## Holle (21. Juli 2003)

@cmjahn: Hab vorraussichtlich am Di, Mi, Do, und So den ganzen Tag Zeit. Wenn du Biken willst dann sag mir wann, wo und wie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (21. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Holle _
> *@cmjahn: Hab vorraussichtlich am Di, Mi, Do, und So den ganzen Tag Zeit. Wenn du Biken willst dann sag mir wann, wo und wie. *



Sonntag kann ich auch, aber auch Fr und evtl Mo  

Bin ab Do bis Mo Strohwittwer   und kann auch jeden tag! O.k.  Do und Fr muss ich erst arbeiten.


----------



## Holle (22. Juli 2003)

@backwoods: wie sieht's denn am Do mit n'er Feierabendrunde aus? Gerne auch ab 19:00 Uhr. Bis um halb 10 isses ja hell. Kennst du schon den Krumbachtal-Trail? Der ist laaaang (ca. 8 km) und echt 1a.


----------



## gershon (22. Juli 2003)

@holle
Kannst du mir sagen, wo der Trail im Krummbachtal anfängt?
Bin das letzte mal als ich dort war erst ganz unten reingekommen!

Danke


----------



## Wutzid (22. Juli 2003)

wo ist denn das Krummbachtal?

Wollt ja schon immer mal bei euch mitfahren, aber am WE siehts bei mir immer verdammt schlecht aus. Fahrt ihr auch manchmal unter der Woche?


----------



## SITEH (22. Juli 2003)

ma nen kärtchen für dich


----------



## Holle (22. Juli 2003)

@Wutzid und den Rest der Crew:
Ich fahr heut abend n'en Ründchen. Gerne auch ab 18:00 oder 19:00 Uhr. Wer ist am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (22. Juli 2003)

@SITEH
Thx für die Karte, wird gleich ausgedruckt, in Folie geschweisst u. in den Blowfish gepackt.
Notier' Dir mal ein Bier auf meine Rechnung.

@Holle u. Co
Wird bei mir vor Donnerstag leider nix, werde wohl im Keller auf derRolle meine Runde drehen müssen...


----------



## Wutzid (22. Juli 2003)

oh, cool, 19 Uhr hört sich sehr gut an. Wo denn? 
Was hälst du von Straßenbahnhaltestelle Stelle? Gerne aber auch woanders.
Hast du was dagegen, wenn ich noch jemanden mitbring?

@SITEH:
Danke für die Karte, warsch ja ne ganze Zeit am malen.


----------



## Holle (22. Juli 2003)

@wutzid: Cool. Doch noch jemand am Start. Also, wenn du ins Krumbachtal willst, und das lohnt sich, dann treffen wir uns am besten an der U-Bahn Haltestelle Degerloch an der Taxi-Stand Seite. Gerne auch 18:30 Uhr.
Natürlich kannst du jemanden mitbringen!

Ich schick dir per PM meine MobilNr., dann rufsch mich am besten an, wenn's bei dir auch um 18:30 Uhr passt.


----------



## SITEH (22. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Wutzid _
> *@SITEH:
> Danke für die Karte, warsch ja ne ganze Zeit am malen. *



och ging eigentlich  (10 minuten ca.)


ich werd mir mal noch den heslacher wald und

die ganze killesberger ecke vornehmen, habs auch schon den admins gesagt das es da mal nen thread geben sollte


----------



## SOX (22. Juli 2003)

Hallo zusammen, 
wer zeigt mir mal die Frauenkopfrunde? Ich wohne jetzt hier im stuttgarter Heusteigviertel und kenne mich überhaupt nicht in der Gegend aus.
Vielleicht geht am Wochenende was?

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Backwoods (23. Juli 2003)

Hi,

@Holle. Do Feierabendrunde ist geritzt!  so ab 1800 oder 1830 je nach treffpunkt sollte machbar sein. wer kommt sonst ncoh mit?

wenn du zeitig loskommst treffen wir usn auf der bernhardshöhe und ich zeig dir einen eingermaßen brauchbaren weg zum katzenbachsee runter.

wir können uns aber auch an der uni (da kenn ich noch nen schönen trail richtung des "wasserleitungs-trails" der dann zum bärenschlössle führt ) treffen oder gleich unterhalb des schlössles.

ich würd gern den mahdental trail fahren und dann glaube ich den lindenhaldenweg wieder hoch richtung großer stern.

ob ich deinen krumbachtrail kenne wird sich dann zeigen. ich fahr vom stern immer die lindenalle ein paar meter dann rechts auf einen trail richtung küchen?? und dann von dort aus einen trail links weg der unten am adac platz raus kommt. vom adac aus gibts auch noch trails weiter nach westen und westlích der krumbachstraßer wieder naxch norden. kennt die jemand?

wer will sonst noch mit?

bis Do


----------



## Holle (23. Juli 2003)

@ Bachwoods: Hola, du hast die Gegend ja schnell kennengelernt. Den Trail von der Uni runter mit dem Kicker übern Baumstamm Gut, den Trail durchs Krumbachtal kennst du auch. Aber mehr kenn ich auch nicht Sollten wir mal zusammen auskundschaften. Aber leider net am Donnerstag, weil da bin ich doch nicht da, wie sich heut ergeben hat. Aber Sonntag wär cool. Hab ab 10:00 Uhr Zeit. Greetz & sorry Holle


----------



## tde (23. Juli 2003)

@alle Unverletzten, die unterwegs sind: ich bin auch schon wieder mit meinem MFR am Start - voll Hardcore!!!!!!

2-Meter-Drops, Mördersprünge, High-Speed-DH? Ist doch popelig gegen das, was ich mir momentan antue. Seht selbst (da wird jeder Bordstein zum Abenteuer, und die 203er-Discstopper glühen bei einer 5%-Abfahrt) :


----------



## Backwoods (23. Juli 2003)

Hi,

@ Holle: Ich werd dann mal den spähtrupp bilden und mich morgen schon mal in die gegend begeben. 

der weg vom stern zum eigentlichen krumbachtrail ist bei mir noch stark optimierungsbedürftig. als ich den krumbachtrail endeckt habe hab ich ihn leider von unten im uphill genommen  pasagenweise ziemlich ätzend!

werde morgen mal schauen wo die anderen trails vom adac platz aus hinführen.

wer will/kann mitkommen, vorallem locals mit ortskenntnis sind gefragt!

ich fahre von sifi über bernhardtshöhe, uni vaihingen (will die dirts in lauchau suchen) und bärenschlössle - Mahdentaltrail richtung adac platz. treffpunkt überall auf der strecke.


----------



## zerg10 (24. Juli 2003)

@tde
Da stimme ich Dir aus eigener Erfahrung zu, das sind die echten Abenteuer  . Aber Du hast hinten noch nich' die 203mm Scheibe dran, oder ? Und es is' ja immer noch der Fox-Dämpfer  
Allerdings schreit das nach einem gemeinsamen Ausflug zu 'nem Grillplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmjahn (24. Juli 2003)

@Holle 
Sorry daß ich mich nicht mehr gemeldet hatte musste gestern leider kurzfristig für einen Kollegen einspringen und kam gestern erst spät heim
Anyway ich mach mich jetzt auf den Weg zu B27 Brücke um mir die Gegend mal anzuschauen ich dürfte so in 40 Min dort sein also wenn Du Lust hast zum Radeln ich bin dort zu finden.

Gruß Michel


----------



## zerg10 (24. Juli 2003)

Wenn ihr da heute fahrt, sagt mal Bescheid wie der Zustand der Bahnen ist. Beim letzten Mal waren die Dinger nämlich ziemlich am Ende u. ausser den beiden Anliegern war da nix rechtes dabei ...


----------



## SITEH (24. Juli 2003)

wenn alles glatt läuft bin ich ab Morgen wieder mit neuem Bike  für jeden spass zu haben!
ok Morgen Bike anschauen und holen, Samstag hab ich was vor, Sonntag Arbeiten, Monatg arzttermin... aber dann


----------



## cmjahn (24. Juli 2003)

Bin gerade wieder zuhaus angekommen...
...ich musste festellen das ich für so etwas einfach 15 Jahre zu alt bin   
Doubles und Tables in der Grösse sind einfach ne Nummer zu heftig (ich hab Schiss und dabei ist es doch nur eine Sache deer Geschwindigkeit... )
Naja ich bleib dann wohl beim FR oder bau mir meine eigenen Doubles    


Bis dann Michel


----------



## SITEH (24. Juli 2003)

au ja, selbst bauen, hat jemand lust die *Strecke 1* auf meiner Karte  auszubauen?

wenn ja --->

ICQ: 161840607
EMAIL: [email protected]


----------



## cmjahn (24. Juli 2003)

@ Siteh
Leider kann die Karte nicht gefunden werden!


----------



## SITEH (24. Juli 2003)

ja *gg* hab sie eben etwas kleiner gemacht, da 2,2mb doch etwas viel für isdn user sind 

nochmal schauen


----------



## cmjahn (24. Juli 2003)

@SITEH

Ich denke man sollte sich das mal anschauen. Ich kenn mich leider nicht so gut dort aus bin erst 2 mal mit meinem Kumpel da gewesen ( am Frauenkopf meine ich). Da sind richtig geile Trails.
Mit Bauen würde ich es da eher lassen, da Naturschutzgebiet!!!
Zumindest ist man dort als Radler wohl geduldet, solang man keinen North Shore (oder in unserem Fall eine South Shore) daraus machen will!!!!

Wann hast Du Zeit zum Radeln??? Wie wäre es SO am Nachmittag oder MO an den beiden Tagen hab ich frei.


----------



## SITEH (24. Juli 2003)

Najo, ist nicht auf dem frauenkopf 

So/Mo eher Montag (wenn das rad da ist)
Sonntag muss ich ab 16:15 ins Studio


btw hast glück gehabt mit dem wetter eben, bei uns regnets frösche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmjahn (24. Juli 2003)

Wann am MO??
Und natürlich der Treffpunkt!


----------



## SITEH (24. Juli 2003)

Mo hab ich um 11e nen termin, so gegen 13 uhr am fernsehturm?
ich schreib dir mal ne pn


----------



## cmjahn (24. Juli 2003)

Yo super bin dann dort!!!
Äh schweres Gerät oder Leichtes????

hier meine email [email protected]


----------



## SITEH (24. Juli 2003)

kommt aufs wetter an... ich denke es wird ganz schön also eher leichter 


ich muss aber nochmal sagen, kann sein das ich kurzfristig absagen muss... möchte morgen in ruhrpott fahren und mir das rad anschaun, wenns nicht das ist was ich will.. 


aber ich denke mal das es schon das ist... warte noch auf email mit ort usw... (2000 will ich schon sehen was ich dafür bekomme)


----------



## Backwoods (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cmjahn _
> *@Holle
> Anyway ich mach mich jetzt auf den Weg zu B27 Brücke um mir die Gegend mal anzuschauen ich dürfte so in 40 Min dort sein also wenn Du Lust hast zum Radeln ich bin dort zu finden.
> 
> Gruß Michel *



Hi, könnt mich mal jemand aufklären wo das genau ist (pm?) ?

Da es hier auch gerade etwas schifft, werde ich meine feierabendrunde ins ikea verlegen  

werde hoffentlich morgen starten und dann auch die doubles in lauchau suchen.

bis denne


----------



## SITEH (25. Juli 2003)

grrr und genau das ist passiert!!!



> hi bin gerade erst von der arbeit gekommen!!
> ich habe ein kleines problem..
> ich muss die sache leider canceln.. es tut mir mega leid aber  zwei kollegen von dem haben teilweise ihr bikes geschrottet und brauchen nun ersatzteile aus diesem rad.. und somit fallt der verkauf flach!!! sorry ...ich hoffe ich habe dir jetzt nciht die chancen auf nen anderes bike versaut.. ist mir peinlich..
> 
> ...



heute wollte ich hoch fahren und es anschauen/abholen


 

wer kennt noch jemanden der ein gebrauchtes (in gutem zustand) DH Bike verkaufen möchte? pm pls 

wäre euch verdammt dankbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Simon (25. Juli 2003)

@ Backwoods.

Die Doubles in Lauchau sind etwas versteckt. Aber dennoch recht einfach zu finden. 
Am besten fährst du die Straße vor der Uni Vaihingen (Nobelstr) entlang. Dort Richtung Büsnau ( also 'weg' von der Stadt) und kommst irgendwann an einen Kreisverkehr. Diesen gerade durch nach Lauchau hinein. Am Ende dieser Straße ist links ein Waldstück und dort sind die Doubles. 
Es sind gerade zwei fahrbar ( als Linie hintereinander), jedoch wird es für mich noch Jahre dauern, diese fahren zu können, da nicht lebensmüde. 

Es gibt dort auch zwei "kleinere" doubles, aber die sind a) immer noch recht groß und b) nicht geshaped. 

zu der Brücke B27: 
Wenn du vom SI Zentrum in Möhringen an den Fasanenhof fährst, muß du unter der B27-Brücke durch. Und genau diese Brücke ist gemeint. Aber ebenso wie Lauchau meiner persöhnlichen Meinung nach als nicht lebensmüder nicht wirklich lohnenswert (zumindest bei gutem Wetter   ) 

simon


----------



## SITEH (25. Juli 2003)

hmm @ Simon, ich werd sie mir mal vornehmen und in ne Karte Packen... Hab vor ganz stuttgart in eine Karte mit den Besten Strecken zu basteln

mfg SITEH


----------



## Der Simon (25. Juli 2003)

Korrekt! 
Hier in Stuggi gibt es ja durchaus ne Menge hübscher Sachen zum Fahren, nur dauert es meist ewig, bis man diese alle findest. So ne Karte wäre da natürlich ' ne subber sach für jonge Leut'!


----------



## SITEH (25. Juli 2003)

ähm moment *gg*


ich hab ja schon eine für degerloch und den frauenkopf gemacht...








bidde


----------



## beat (25. Juli 2003)

@cmjahn: tja, die Location unter der Brücke mutet halt doch etwas kranked-mäßig an, gelle? Du hättest ja wenigstens das passende Bike dafür  !

@SITEH: Deine Karte weist ein par Wege auf, die nach meinen Streckenkenntnissen nicht existieren, bzw. auch kaum fahrbar sind. Vielleicht sollten wir mal gemeinsam die Frauenkopfrunde drehen, denn ich glaube, daß ich Dir noch ein par interessante Trails zeigen könnte.

@Holle, Zerg, Trucker, Backwoods, etc.: Wer Interesse hat - ich fahre morgen Abend gegen 18.00 Uhr hier die Trailrunde, ca 2 1/2 Stunden.

Grüße,

beat


----------



## SITEH (25. Juli 2003)

sind auch zum teil sau schwer zu finden...



aber gerne.. brauche noch etwa 2-3 wochen bis mein rad da ist:



> ich fahr von meinem betrieb aus zur eurobike nach friedrichshafen in etwa 3,5 wochen. dann kann ichs vorbei bringen freihaus versteht sich  das beschichten dauert ca 2 wochen, wenn´s hoch kommt 3.
> also währ das gar nicht so schlecht.



dann bin ich für ALLES zu haben


----------



## Backwoods (25. Juli 2003)

Hi Jungs, 

bin grad von meiner krumbachtal runde zurück und sag nur eins: echt sau geil   .

da geht ncoh deutlich mehr als der bekannte trail. ich geh mal davon aus das wir den selben meinen. sollten wir aber mal vor ort klären!

vom dem bekannten trail zweigt im unteren teil, kurz bevor der trail 20m dem schotter weg folgt ein trail nach schräg hinten rechts ab. kennt den jamand? hatte heute nciht mehr genug zeit.

hab auch einen zeimlich geilen uphill durch so ne schucht endteckt. heißt glaub ich spitzklingenweg, geht an einem bach lang und kommt oben am heuweg raus. der andere trail ist aber zum dh spassiger.

das aller geilste ist aber genau gegenüber dem adac paltz. ich glaub ich weiss seid vorhin was du da mal gemeint hast steppenwolf. wenn der krumbachtrail auf die asphalt strasse unten trifft 5m aspahlt dann rechts ins grüne die böschung runter über den bach drüber und man ist im paradis  

der haupttrail ist quasi die verlängerung vom mahdentaltrail und fürt bis zum glemseck vor. man kann aber auch rechts hoch (geht auch noch von weiter hinten) auf das gelände einer ehemaligen burg oder was das mal war fahren. 

ist in keiner meiner karten drinen. also nicht die, die weiter im norden ist! das gelände ist sozusagen eingebettet in den erste kurve der krumbachtalstraße. da gehts ab. steilabfahrten wie an der burg dischingen nur leider net so lang, aber dafür fahrbare drops von alten mauer und vor allen dingen ein natürlciher und echt geil nach-geshapter tabel. bin an die 20 mal ddrüber bis ich den ganz gepackte ab. echt geil zum üben. 

und so wie der urwald da hinten aussieht gibts da bestimt ncoh mehr trails.

@holle: ich weiss ncoh nicht wo ich vorher bike aber ich glab ich bin um 1800 am start. 

bis denne


----------



## SITEH (26. Juli 2003)

da ist ja jemand ganz ausser sich vor freude 


freu mich mit dir 

@beat, joa kömma ja mal ausfahren den "hügli"


----------



## beat (26. Juli 2003)

Tja Jungs tut mir echt leid, aber jetzt ist auch bei mir mal was dazwischen gekommen, so daß ich mit ziemlich großer Wahrscheinlichkeit den angekündigten Termin heute Abend nicht werde einhalten können. Muss kurzfristig wegfahren, und bin aller Vorraussicht nach nicht so bald zurück. Sorry, falls sich schon jemand von Euch Forumsgeistern darauf eingestellt hat, mit mir mitzufahren. Evtl. klappt es bei mir morgen Abend zur selben Uhrzeit.

Greetz & nix für ungut!

beat


----------



## Floater (26. Juli 2003)

...also ich wäre hws. trotzdem am start. kenne mich da oben ja mittlerweile auch etwas aus, halt nicht so schlafwandlerisch, wie der uli/beat. aber vielleicht kommt ja auch no´ch jemand, der das tut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (26. Juli 2003)

Hi Floater,

bei mir hat sich unverhofft besuch angegündigt  . ich weiss leider noch nciht ob's zeitlich ncoh geht. ich schick dir ne pm/mail mit meiner tel. nr.

dann können wir uns kurzfristig verabreden.

ich bin heut aber auch irgendwie nicht so sonderlich fit und wer's ruhig angehen lassen. wenn sonst keiner mitkommt wärs mir eigetnlich am liebsten an den locationa im frauenkopf ein paar sprünge zu üben und gar nciht so viel zu treten.

da du in canstadt wohnst könnten wir usn heut abend vielleicht auch in somerrain treffen? der marius von der remstalbikeguerillia wollte vielleciht auch hin.

aber wie gesagt, kann auch sein dass ich heut abend hier am grillen und nicht am biken bin.

bis später


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. Juli 2003)

@backwoods & @all
hallo, super das Du die Trails nun doch gefunden hast. 
Ich hoffe auch bald wieder am Start zu sein. In den letzten Tagen werde ich hier ziemlich gefoltert. Alle schreiben von Trails und ich sitze zu Hause. Aber nicht mehr lange!!

Also Jungs bis dann


----------



## Holle (26. Juli 2003)

@backwoods: Yepp, das Krumbachtal, das rockt, gell. Da werd ich mal regelmäßiger vorbeischauen)

Joh, Leutz, wie siehts bei euch morgen aus. Ich hab den ganzen Tag Zeit und würd natürlich gern zur Solitude / Krumbachtal. Wär cool, wenn der eine oder andere Zeit hat.


----------



## Backwoods (26. Juli 2003)

Hi,

zeit hab ixh wie angesagt schon, hab mich aber schon so gut wie mit floater verabredet ein paa r northshore trails in heubach bei schwäbisch g. in angriff zu nehmen.

für den fall das ich mitkomm meld ich mich nochmal.

@tux. wie du vielleicht gerade gelesnen hast wirds morgen eher nix. falls cih doch hier biken geh ruf ich dich an, dann können wir uns mit den anderen am b schlössle oder so treffen.


----------



## cmjahn (26. Juli 2003)

Hallo @all hab morgen (Sonntag) endlich wieder frei würde gerne ne Runde mit rollen habt Ihr schon irgend ne Zeit ausgemacht???

Hätte mal wieder Lust was Neues zu sehen...   

Happy Landings Michel


----------



## Holle (27. Juli 2003)

@cmjahn: Wie wärs denn so ab 15 oder 16 Uhr? Aber nur wenn's wetter noch einigermaßen passt. Treffpunkt am Bärenschlössle oder Schloß Solitude.

Wer ist sonst noch dabei?


----------



## cmjahn (27. Juli 2003)

1600 hört sich gut an bin dabei muss mit Auto anreisen und wäre mit Bärenschloss einverstanden parke dann an dem Parkplatz an der Bücke!!!

Gruß Michel


----------



## Holle (27. Juli 2003)

Alles klar. Also, für diejenigen, die sich cmjahn und mir anschließen wollen, 16:00 Uhr Bärenschlössle bzw. 15:30 Uhr in Degerloch an der U-Bahn Haltestelle.


----------



## tux (27. Juli 2003)

@Backwoods

War heute im Krummbachtal unterwegs.
Hat zwar geschifft ohne Ende, war aber trotzdem geil.
Kann leider erst frühestens nächsten Samstag wieder auf's Rad steigen.
Have a nice week.

Cheerz
Tux


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holle (27. Juli 2003)

@tux: Hey, cmjahn und ich waren auch im Krumbachtal unterwegs. Da hätt'n wir uns ja beinahe getroffen. Wie schon gesagt, es hat geschifft, war aber trotzdem geil. Weniger geil war die Sicht und mein abgefahrener Hinterreifen 

Ja, bei mir is auch nix mit Biken diese Woche, aber nächsten Sonntag wieder. Also, euch allen viel Spass beim Biken.


----------



## tux (27. Juli 2003)

@Holle
Ich bin schon um 1200 losgefahren, ab 1330 hat's dann richtig geschifft.
Bin ziemlich oft auf die Schnauze gefallen wg. den vielen nassen Wurzeln.
Wo genau seid ihr denn gewesen?

Gruss
tux


----------



## zerg10 (28. Juli 2003)

So, Marathon ist vorbei u. hier jetzt meine Nachlese:
Die Strecke war ganz okay, aber nicht mehr so selektiv wie im letzten Jahr u. 'nem saublöden Nadelöhr an der ersten Steigung.
Stellt Euch einfach zweimal Frauenkopfrunde vor nur mit etwas mehr Steigungen.
Highlights waren die Fahrt durch den Dual u. den BikerX, manche Kommentare dazu waren einfach genial   
Ey Ra.Bretzeln, Du warst 10min vor mir im Ziel, leider hat's mit dem Treffen u. Trinken nicht mehr geklappt, weil wir uns mit anderen festgequatscht hatten. Hast Du nich' Bock in Furtwangen mitzufahren ?

Und am Samstag sind die Unterlagen für Lenzerheide gekommen *freu*, da gibt es tatsächlich 56Hm Gegenanstieg  

Mittwoch vielleicht 'ne kleine (Frauenkopf-)Runde ?

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Juli 2003)

Moin Biker,

die Auszeit hat nicht viel gebracht und deswegen wird bald wieder gefahren.

@ Holle
ich bin ab Sonntag gegen 13:00 wieder in Stgt.. Hast Du Lust auf´ne Runde? Das hat ja lange zeitlich nicht geklappt. Wenn Ihr/Du nicht gerade morgens fahren wollt, könnten wir uns ja ab 14:30 oder so an der Uni treffen. Oder irgend wo anders.

@  all
hat sonst noch jemand Lust am Sonntag zu fahren?

@siteh
Das mit der Karte ist ne super Sache. Ich habe auch schon mal angefangen so was zu erstellen aber mit der Einsicht, dass so was schwer zu lesen ist. Für mich zumindest. Wie sieht es denn bei Dir aus mir einer Runde durch Deine "sau schwer zu findenden Trails"?
Ich könnte z.b.  Donnerstag gegen 17:00 fast überall sein.
Meld Dich mal.

@ all
Da ich meine Sattel geschrottet habe, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen. Habe mich mal ungesehen und evtl. hat ja von Euch jemand Erfahrung mit den 2 Sätteln.

1. da Bomb > XC2 bzw. high chair genannt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Juli 2003)

tja falsche Tastencombi und schon sind nur 7/8 gesendet

zum da bomb
Kann man mit dem auch Strecken bis 40 km und mehr fahren?
In der Beschreibung stehen keine Maße sondern nur "kurz"

2. Tioga Multicontroll 2
Das ist ja die kleine Version zum Dh. Auf dem Bild sieht er auch Touren tauglich aus?


Also hat jeman Erfahrung oder einen Tip für einen Sattel?
Bezahlbar soll er auch sein (50 E).

Also, muss jetzt was arbeiten.


----------



## SITEH (28. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steppenwolf-RM _
> *@siteh
> Das mit der Karte ist ne super Sache. Ich habe auch schon mal angefangen so was zu erstellen aber mit der Einsicht, dass so was schwer zu lesen ist. Für mich zumindest. Wie sieht es denn bei Dir aus mir einer Runde durch Deine "sau schwer zu findenden Trails"?
> Ich könnte z.b.  Donnerstag gegen 17:00 fast überall sein.
> ...



/me is im moment noch bikelos... wobei sich das grade am ändern ist, spätestens zur eurobike hab ich nen neues (Steppenwolf bisschen getuned )

Schwer zu lesen, ja schon, hab nur leider keinen webspace der mir erlaubt 20mb jpg's abzulegen 
sonst hätteste die karte als DinA1 bekommen  <-- ich mag den...

fahren ja gerne, wenn mein rad da ist auf jeden fall, wobei ich gestehen muss das ich mich da erstmal einfahren müsste (1-2 tage) bevor ich wieder "Alltags/Nachts-fahrkönnen" hab 
bin erstma n wöchelchen offline.

so long SITEH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (28. Juli 2003)

Noch ganz geschwind eine Bekanntmachung für kurzentschlossene Fahrradwillige: Ich, der Trucker, sowie ein weiterer Kumpel treffen uns nachher um 17.20 Uhr an der Haltestelle Stelle auf eine Trailrunde hier oder in der Umgebung. Dauer je nach Lust und Laune. Wer Bock hat ist herzlich eingeladen.

Gruß,

beat


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Juli 2003)

@siteh

Alles klar. Dann besorg mal schnell ein neues Rad.
Was für ein Steppenwolf soll es denn werden?
Ich hatte bis vor 1,5 Monaten ein Tycoon CR. Geiles Rad aber halt ein Montagsrad. Hatte in einem halben Jahr ca. 10 Rekla´s.
Allein davon 4x wegen schiefen Hinterbau, beschissener Dämpferanlenkung und dessen Lagerung. Nicht zu vergessen Natürlich 3 RS SID Dämpfer. Wenn Du Interesse hast, kann ich ja mal ein paar Bilder senden. Von den Ausfallenden gar nicht zu reden. Ich wünsch Dir viel Glück. 

Nochmal zur Karte.

Ich meine nicht das Format. Der Maßstab ist auch super.
Allerdings finden die Trails nur die Leute, welche die Karte erstellt haben. Da ein Trail ja meist im verborgenen abzweigt. Aber so als Hilfe, zum finden trotzdem gut. 

Also bis dann


----------



## Koeni (28. Juli 2003)

@zerg

Da Du ja jetzt fleißig üben musst, um pünktlich zum Lenzerheide-FR mit der Weltspitze mithalten zu können, hast Du vielleicht Lust mich einen Tag nach Hindelang zu begleiten?
Ich geh mir den Park irgendwann in den nächsten Tagen mal anschauen. Hatte zwar vor unter der Woche zu fahren, wenn Du (oder auch jemand anderer der Lust hat) mitkommen willst könnten wir das natürlich auch auf's Wochenende legen.

Ich hätte Platz für einen Fahrer mit Bike 

P.S. Hast Du den Marathon wenigstens gewonnen?

Gru? Koni


----------



## cmjahn (29. Juli 2003)

Hallo Leute muss mich leider ein paar Tage vom Radeln verabschieden Arbeit, Technik am Rad etc.

Könnte ab Sonntag bis Dienstag (03.08-05.08) wieder sofern die Bikes wieder rollen.

@ Zerg 

Sorry mit Lenzerheide hat sich für mich erledigt muss leider arbeiten   Hatte mich schon riesig drauf gefreut!!!
Naja vieleicht nächstes Jahr!!!!

In diesem Sinne euch allen Happy Landings


----------



## zerg10 (29. Juli 2003)

@Koeni
Wollen schon, können nicht. Bin ab Donnerstag bis Sonntag Strohwitwer mit Kind, das is' ein Vollzeitjob...
Vielleicht nächste Woche mal in Sommerrain ? Oder komm einfach mit nach Lenzerheide ?!
Gewonnen beim Marathon hab' ich die Erfahrung, dass ich langsam zu alt für solche Sachen werde    

@cmjahn
Schade, werde mal Bilder machen damit Du 'nen Anreiz für nächstes Jahr hast.

@Beat, Steppenwolf-RM u. alle anderen
Morgen Frauenkopfrunde ? Hab's Fully nämlich schon auf Lenzerheide getrimmt u. das würde ich gerne vorher mal testen   

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Juli 2003)

@zerg10
Hallo Du Marathonisti,

ich kann morgen leider nicht, da Sommerfest vom Institut an welchem ich arbeite. Ich hätte ja jetzt Donnerstag vorgeschlagen, aber da hast Du ja nen Fulltime Job.
Ist Lenzerheide schon diese Woche? Wenn nicht, dann fahr doch am Sonntag mit. Ich komme zwar erst Sonntag gegen 12:30 wieder nach Stgt. aber kann gegen 14:30 auf dem Bike sitzen.
Michael (cmjahn) kommt auch mit. Wir wollen ein paar Pic´s machen oder fahren. Mal sehen. Kommt darauf an, ob noch jemand Lust hat.

@all 

Hat sonst noch jemand Lust?
Man kann fahren nat. auch mit Bilder knipsen verbinden.

@beat, Backwoods usw.

Habt Ihr Donnerstag Lust auf ne Runde. Naaa Wooo?
FRAUENKOPF. Oder hier. Bärenschloß, Krumbach, Glemseck. 

Bis dann


----------



## Backwoods (29. Juli 2003)

Hi,

nächste woche sommerain geht bei mir vielleicht auch mal.

Donnerstag kann ich leider nciht, aber dafür warschenlich freitag abend. wollte dann auch wieder Mahdental trail richtung krummbachtal biken. man kann den trail bis glemstal fahren und muss dann für ein paar 100 m auf den asphalt. dann kommt so etwa 1/2 weg zum parkplatz wo der spitzklingen weg abgeht ein trail rechts aus den büschen. der kreuzt nach kurzem uphill den tauschklingenweg der paralell zur madentalstr. geht und geht dann weiter berg auf. 

kennt den jemand. werde mal schaun wo der oben rauskommt. sieht nähmlch auch ziemlich dh tauglich aus.

wer kann freitag noch. am wochenende bin ich auf polterabend in der alten heimat. biken also "leider" ohne mich  

muss jetzt noch mal ein statement über unseren ausflug nach heubach schreiben  

bis denne


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Juli 2003)

Sommerrain wäre für nächste woche mal ne ansage. Da ich aber noch ein paar Termine bei der Pysio machen muss, wäre es gut wenn sich mal alle die mit wollen mal melden. Mir pers. ist der Tag egal. Ich muss dann nur den Termin verlegen oder so. weil Zeit hätt ich. Lust auch. Da könnt Ihr mir mal´n paar Tips geben.

Also wer kommt mit?


Ich stimme hiermit für Dienstag. Da hat cmjahn frei. Da ich öfter mit Ihm fahre, weiss ich er hat auch Lust. Sag ich jetzt mal so.


@Backwoods
Freitag bin ich auf dem Weg in die Heimat. 
Sehen uns dann am Sommerrain oder vorher zu einer Runde.

@zerg
Bist Du eigentlich schon mal hier an der Solitude und im Krumbach gefahren? DA gibt es auch ein paar schöne Sachen. Auch einige Sprünge. Nix wildes aber schööön.


----------



## Backwoods (29. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steppenwolf-RM _
> * DA gibt es auch ein paar schöne Sachen. Auch einige Sprünge. Nix wildes aber schööön.
> 
> *



Na ja komm, der table ist jetzt nicht sonderlich wild aber auch kein kinderkram. die rampe ist am ende jedenfalls ziemlcih steil und das ding kickt einen ziemlich in die luft. muss auch so sein, denn der ist eher kurz durch die natürlcihe gegebenheit.

die steilabfahrt (von süden her auf den platz runter!) die mit den 2 drops die mauern runter endet ist auch eher technisch als schön.

und die 2. steilbfahrt von norden aus ist so steil und schräg dass ich die nach der aktion an der burg dischingen gar nciht mehr runter musste.

dienstag ist im übrigen der einzige tag an dem ich absolut gar ncht kann!

meiner doubeltrack kommt jetzt morgen oder donnerstag  wird auch zeit, hab mein hinterrad in heubach schon wieder so krum gekriegt, dass ich unterwegs nachzentrierem musste. hat schon am rahmen geschliffen


----------



## SITEH (30. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steppenwolf-RM _
> *Was für ein Steppenwolf soll es denn werden?
> Ich hatte bis vor 1,5 Monaten ein Tycoon CR. Geiles Rad aber halt ein Montagsrad. Hatte in einem halben Jahr ca. 10 Rekla´s.
> Allein davon 4x wegen schiefen Hinterbau, beschissener Dämpferanlenkung und dessen Lagerung. Nicht zu vergessen Natürlich 3 RS SID Dämpfer. Wenn Du Interesse hast, kann ich ja mal ein paar Bilder senden. Von den Ausfallenden gar nicht zu reden. Ich wünsch Dir viel Glück.
> *



Sowas:
Steppenwolf Thor DH 17"

235mm Federweg, 4 gelenker
185mm Federweg Shok Works BigOne Pro Doppelbrücke

SunRims DoubleWide 24" Felgen DT black Comp Spokes
White Industries Naben, vorn Steckachse schwarz
Point Wild Leopard 3,0" Reifen

RaceFace Turbine DH Kurbel u. RaceFace DH Ritzel
XT DH  121 Innenlager
ROOX Rollercoaster DH Kettenführung
Point Alien II Pedale
Point DH Lenker 71cm !!!
Cube Vorbau 40mm in der höhe verstellbar wegen 4 spacern
Mounty Spezial Schraub Griffe
GUSTAV M Scheibenbremsen modell 2001
Schaltwerk XTR , Kassette XTR 11-34, Shifter XTR 9-gang 
Fizik Atlas DH Sattel 

in die richtung 

naja schraub warscheinlich noch n bissel rum  <-- *smileyliebt*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (30. Juli 2003)

Alles klar, dann würde ich mal sagen (je nach Wetter), dass wir uns kommenden Dienstag im Sommerrain treffen. Vielleicht so ab 18:00Uhr, dann sollte die Puky-Gang eigentlich vom Fernseher hocken und LMAA (oder wie diese Serien alle heissen) glotzen 

@Steppenwolf-RM
Sonntag würde ich schon wollen u. auch gerne mal Solitude, denn da war ich erst einmal. Melde mich dann mal per Händi ...

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Juli 2003)

Moin,
@Backwoods

Ich wollte damit nicht sagen das alles planiert ist und nur easy going. Der Kicker ist schon was. Hab auch Respekt vor dem Teil.
Die Steilabfahrt ist doch auch machbar. 
Und wenn wir von den gleichen Mauern sprechen, die sind doch auch nich so hoch. 60cm? Durch den Platz bin ich letztes Jahr öfter gekommen. Dieses Jahr erst 2mal. 
Übrigens war der Kicker letztes Jahr nicht so steil. Fand ich pers. besser. 

Wir müssen nun endl. mal wieder ne Rund drehen. Du schreibst immer von Straßennamen, die ich nicht kenne. Dazu muss ich nat. sagen, dass ich nicht nach Karte fahre sondern einfach drauf los. Ich denke mal Du hast nun auch schon ein paar Wege gefunden, die ich noch nicht kenne.

Sommerrain: kannst Du Montag?

@SITEH

Ah ha. Ist das so ein Teil  wie es Stefan Hermann fährt.
HAb noch nie gesehen, dass es das in Deutschland zu kaufen gibt.
Ist auch nicht im off. KAtalog drin. 
In jedem Fall viel Spaß.

@Zerg
Für Sonntag alles klar. Meld Dich.
Sommerrain: könntest Du auch Montag? Backwoods will ja auch kann aber Dienstag nicht.


bis dann


----------



## Holle (30. Juli 2003)

@Steppenwolf-RM: Na, also am Sonntag ist bei mir perfekt. Hab den ganzen Tag Zeit. 14:30 an der Uni ist geritzt. Würd dann am liebsten ne richtig lange CC-Runde fahren, so ca. 50-70 Km, mit Pausen versteht sich. Wir wollen ja kein Wettrennen veranstalten. Das heisst, allen netten Trails abfahren, die man halt so kennt.

@Wer ist noch am Start?


----------



## zerg10 (30. Juli 2003)

@Sommerrainer
Montag is' bei mir schlecht. Neuer Vorschlag wäre Mittwoch, müssten dafür dann wohl die Frauenkopfrunde ausfallen lassen.
Passt das bei allen ?


----------



## gershon (30. Juli 2003)

@holle
Sonntag wär ich auch mitam Start!


----------



## dercookie (30. Juli 2003)

@ alle: hab´ lamge nix mehr hören lassen, der sommer bietet einfach zuviel abwechslung.

@holle: nehmt ihr mich so trotzdem mit? wo genau an der uni? 14:30 steht?

gruß, tobi


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Juli 2003)

@Sonntagsrunde
Also für Sonntag sind ja nun schon ein haufen Leute zusammen gekommen. Treffen können wir uns ja am Teich bei der Mensa. Von da aus sind es auch nur noch 3 Minuten zum ersten Trail.
Eine Tour durch die Trails hört sich gut an. Ich bin allerdings nicht so konditionell fit wie ich es gerne hätte. Aber das wird schon gehen. 

Sommerrain:

Ich habe gleich einen Termin  bei der Pysio. Wenn ich meine Termine habe, sage ich noch mal Bescheid. Kann die mir ja net so richtig aussuchen.

Bis nachher.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Juli 2003)

So, war jetzt bei der Physio.

Habe nun meine Termine. War ein harter Kampf. Man kann sich einfach nichts aussuchen.
Bin also nächste Woche Montag und Mittwoch verplant.

Ich kann also nur am Dienstag zum Sommerrain.


 

Wie machen wir´s


----------



## Backwoods (30. Juli 2003)

Hi @ All,

jetzt endlich mal zu unserem trip nach heubach. der  war echt gigantisch  und geregnet hats da auch erst um 18 Uhr als ich die Heimreise antreten mußte.

Unten am Parkplatz gibts ein paar table und einen doubel. 2 table und der eine double sind in einer Linie mit starthügel und alle springbar. Der erste table ist mit ca 1,5 länge etwas kurz geraten. Vom starthügel ist man so schnell, dass man doch bremsen muss um nicht ins flatt zu fliegen. Der 2. Ist länger und kommt besser. Der double am schluss ist kein thema. Halt nicht allzu groß.

Ein weiterer mini double liegt mehr in der aufstiegsspur und rentiert sich net. Kann man zum uphill nehmen

Es gibt dann noch einen 5-6m table mit anfahrt durch den anlieger. Ist aber für die länge ziemlich flach und übersteigt so oder so meine fähigkeiten.

Dann gibts ncoh einen absoluten killer kicker wie unterm schatten ring nur dass man in heubach noch über den ast eines baumes dabei fliegt. 

Oben im wald gibts dann geile nortshore trails. Professionell und stabil gebaut. Breite 25-120 cm. Höhe 50-250cm mit wippe, drops und baumstamm. Guckt ihr da: www.dirtmag.de Abstürze werden von den zahlreichen bromberhecken gut gedämpft, wenn da nur die dornen nicht wären. Hab mir die beine oberhalb der protektoren ziemlich verkratzt.

Der typ auf den bildern im www mit dem blauen pur power Hardtail war mal kurz da. @floater hast du ihn oder das bike erkannt? Bin mir ziemlcih sicher! 

War ne nette unerwartete demonstration von bike beherrschung. Er kam mit einer 4 mann xc touren gruppe an (ohne protectoren etc), hat uns kurz zugeschaut und dann erstmal den rucksack abgesetzt. Die sahen alle nicht so aus als ob sie gut fahren könnten. Er auch nicht so im dem outfit. Aber das rad ohne klickies hat schon von den anderen unterschieden. Jedenfalls ist er dann mal so nebenbei über den killerkicker drüber, sauber gelandet (hat uns noch viel spass gewünscht), seinen rucksack aufgelesen und dann auf dem hibterrad richtung double gerollt, abgehoben, auf dem vorderrad gelandet und im nosewyeely weiter. -staun

Als verbindung zwischen ns und doublen gibts dann ncoh ne geile dh/fr strecke und ne strasse zum shutteln. Viele anlieger, kleine drops, wurzeln steine, und ein kleinen double noch.

Alles in allem ein gelungener nachmittag


Die Sonntagsfahrer sollten vielleicht mal anstelle von wildbad nach heubach fahren zum biken.

Gibts von north shore eigentlich muskelkater? Waren nur 11 km wenn mein tacho nicht dauernd ausgesetzt hat. Und mir tun die oberarme und halsmuskulatur gut weh. Und im übrigen kann ich hiermit bestätigen dass der viper mx doch was aushält!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Juli 2003)

@Backwoods

DAs hört sich ja spannend an.
Wo ist den eigentlich Heubach? Weit von stugitown?
So wie es aussieht, muss ich mehr üben sonst plamier ich mich völlig am Sommerrain.

Bin am WE vom 8/9. August in Stuttgart. Wollen wir mal nach Heubach fahren? Ich hätt schon Lust. Ist auch mal was anderes.
Diesmal würde ich fahren. 2 Räder bekomm ich locker auf´s Dach.


@zerg
Kommst eigentlich mit Hardtail oder Fully zum Sommerrain?
Hast ja´n neuen Rahmen. Schon aufgebaut?


Guats Nächtle


----------



## Backwoods (30. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SITEH _
> *
> 
> Sowas:
> ...



Du kaufzt nicht zufällig das THOR von da f.ree.rider? wo gibts infos im inet darüber. hät mich mal interessiert. hat das ding noch nen kleinen bruder mit etwas weniger federweg? so 170 bis 205?


----------



## zerg10 (31. Juli 2003)

Fragen über Fragen

@Backwoods
Mir geht's wie'm Steppenwolf. Wo ist Heubach ? Is' das ein offizieller Park o. eine *illegale* Anlage ? Da muss ich unbedingt mal hin. 

@Steppenwolf-RM
Also Dienstag Sommerrain !? Ab wann hast Du Zeit ?  Das neue Bike muss leider bis nach dem Sommerurlaub warten. Besteht z.Zt. noch nur aus'm Rahmen u. 'ner DJ2. Der Rest kommt Ende August.  

@SITEH
Wird das Thor denn überhaupt noch gebaut ? Hab' das letzte Mal in so 'Nem Bike Workshop von 2001 gesehen o. verwechsel ich da was ?

So, die Pflicht ruft,
Zerg


----------



## Der Simon (31. Juli 2003)

@ zerg 10
Das ist zum Teil die Strecke des CC Bundesligalaufes in Heubach.
Das Ganze wird von der Stadt unterstützt und ist somit hochoffiziell. 

@ all
 Wenn ihr schon in der Gegend seid, schaut euch auf jeden die Trails in Bettringen an. Bettrigen ist ca 5 km weg von Heubach und ein Sprungparadies. Näheres auf www.dirtmag.de. 
BZW wenn es , wie am Sonntag, irgendwann anfangen sollte zu regnen, ist die B27 Brücke in Schorndorf ebenso einen kleinen Abstecher wert. Zwar sind die Sprünge eher etwas größer, dafür komplett im trockenen.


----------



## cmjahn (31. Juli 2003)

Hallo Leute...
...RM7 tut wieder wäre Sonntag voraussichtlich auch dabei  
Geb aber kurzfristig dann noch mal Bescheid.

@Steppenwolf-RM

Denke an Dich und werd Dir den Film mitbringen


----------



## Backwoods (31. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Der Simon _
> *@ zerg 10
> Das ist zum Teil die Strecke des CC Bundesligalaufes in Heubach.
> Das Ganze wird von der Stadt unterstützt und ist somit hochoffiziell.
> ...



Sag ich doch: www.dirtmag.de wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil  

das mit der cc oder xc strecke hab ich auch gehört, aber als die jungs da runter mussten hat's auch nicht wenige beschwerden 
von den fahrern gegeben!  

heubach ist im übrigen hinter schwäbisch gmünd. eine anfahrtsskizze und einen lageplan der northshore trails gibts im dirtmag. is aber trotzden nicht einfach zu finden.

ich dreh morgen noch ne runde ab sifi richtung krumbachtal, den ein oder anderen trial abchecken und bin dann am wochenende im norden poltern!

falls jemand morgen zeit hat bitte posten. ich starte nciht vor 1800

bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (31. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Backwoods _
> *
> 
> Sag ich doch: www.dirtmag.de wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil
> ...



Weiss ja auch jeder direkt, dass da die Weltstadt Heubach bei Bettringen gemeint war  

Und das da CC-Jungs drüber müssen erinnert mich an den Marathon in Wildbad, da mussten sie auch durch Dual u. BikerX   

@Der Simon
Is' das jetzt mehr mit Wildbad zu vergleichen o. mehr wie die gute, alte Bikerschlucht In der Esslinger Deponie (RIP)? Und bergauf wahrscheinlich nur mit Muskelschmalz ?
Hab's gerade gesehen, is' mehr der verschärfte Sommerrain. Fein


----------



## Floater (31. Juli 2003)

...kann nur denn backwoods bestätigen
1. was heubach angeht
2. was die lektion angeht, die der pure power fahrer demonstriert hat (meine ihn auch sor´gar mal in bettringen gesehen zu haben, wo er noch deutlich mehr gezeigt hat)

auf jeden fall möglichst bald wieder!


----------



## Floater (31. Juli 2003)

[email protected] zerg was willst du mit wildbad vergleichen? bettringen, heubach oder schorndorf?
ist eh alles anders:
bettringen trails für fortgeschrittene
heubach paar sprünge (siehe backwoods) und north shore, ansonsten hws auch ein super ausgangspunkt für 1001 tour;
muskelschmalz hält sich in grenzen und bei bedarf kann man alles shutteln;ist aber fast nich nötig
schorndorf sprünge in fast allen größen unter brücke; fast alles tables.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Juli 2003)

@zerg10

War eben mit cmjahn ne Rund drehen. Er würde wie gesagt auch mit zum Sommerrain kommen. Da ich nur Dienstag kann, haben wir uns darauf verständigt. Ich arbeite bis 16:00. Könnte also gegen 17:30 dort sein. Ich fahr mit der S-Bahn hin. 
Habe auch noch einen Kumpel informiert und warte noch auf Antwort.
Da sich ja sonst niemand weiter gemeldet hat, wären wir 3-4 Leut. Backwoods kann ja Dienstag leider nicht.

Also klappt das bei Dir??

@Backwoods
Entschuldige die Nachfrage zu Heubach. Hatte Deinen Link einfach überlesen.  



Mike


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. August 2003)

@zerg10

Moin,
also ein weiterer Kumpel ist Dienstag mit dabei.
Somit wären wir zu viert.


@all
Sonst noch jemand?

@Sonntagsrunde (Holle,gershon,dercooki usw.)
Also ich verlasse heute Mittag Stuttgart und komme Sonntag wieder. Wir treffen uns dann 14:30 am Teich. OK?
Wenn sich noch was ändert, hat Holle ja meine Nummer.

Bis dann


----------



## zerg10 (1. August 2003)

@Floater
Ja nee, schon klar. Nachdem ich mir den Link u. die Pic's angesehen hab', war mir schon klar, was das für 'ne Anlage is.
War nur zu faul meinen Post zu editieren. Besuch ist bereits geplant...  

@Steppenwolf-RM, cmjahn
Dienstag is' prima, werde so zwischen 16:30 u. 17:00 da sein ...

@ Rest
Mist, Sonntag wär' ich so gerne dabei, aber es wird wohl von der Zeit nich' reichen u. mit Kinderanhänger macht die Tour bestimmt keinen Spass.


----------



## SOX (1. August 2003)

Hallo Leute,
darf man auch als Unkundiger erfahren, wo der "Teich" ist? Und was genau ist mit Treff am Sonntag gemeint? Eher Tour oder eher rumhüpfen?
Jedenfalls hätte ich Interesse auch mal mitzukommen.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Holle (2. August 2003)

@ Sox: also, erstmal, der "Teich" ist an der Uni Stuttgart in Vaihingen am Pfaffenwaldring. Und zwar, wenn man bei der S-Bahn-Haltestelle "Universität"  den Campus runter rollt, kommt so ne Querstr. und da is so n angelegter Teich. Schick dir per pm meine Nr. falls du's nicht findest. Oder lass und einfach an S-Bahn Haltestelle treffen. 14:30 wär geritzt.

Zum Tourenprofil: Das wird so ne 40-50 km+ Single-Trail Runde auf der Solitude, Birkenkopf...wasweissich noch. Da gibt's n Haufen nette Sachen zu fahren und jeder wird auf seine Kosten kommen. N paar Höhenmeter werden allerdings auch zusammenkommen  Aber wir werden's gediegen angehen lassen   

@ all wer will noch mit?


----------



## SOX (2. August 2003)

@ Holle: Danke für die Beschreibung, jetzt weiß ich, wo das ist.
Ich vesuche mal zu kommen, kann aber nicht 100% zusagen. Wenn ich um 14:30 Uhr nicht da bin, ist was dazwischen gekommen.

Gruß und viel Spaß

Gerd


----------



## dercookie (2. August 2003)

Geht mir auch so. Wenn die party heut zu wild und mein kopf morgen zu dick sein sollten braucht ihr also nicht zu warten.

tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmjahn (2. August 2003)

Hallo Ihr...

...werd morgen Mittag leider nicht mitkommen hab nur morgen füh Zeit zu radeln.
Wenn jemand Lust morgen früh zu radeln so gegen 0900 oder so
der möcht kurz ne PM schicken (Solitude oder Frauenkopf whatever)

Gruß Michel


----------



## SOX (2. August 2003)

@Michael: Kennst Du dich am Frauenkopf aus? Wenn Du die Tour führst bin ich dabei.
Ansonsten muß ich leider passen.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## cmjahn (2. August 2003)

@SOX

Bin bis jetzt 3x da gewesen wir haben uns immer an der Haltestelle "STELLE" getroffen und von dort aus gestartet
Einige Spots sind mir noch im Gedächtnis ich dürfte sie also noch hinbekommen   
Also wenn Du Lust hast morgen dann gegen 0900 an dieser Haltstelle ich schreib Dir noch ne PM mit meiner Händy NR.

Bis Dann Michel


----------



## SOX (2. August 2003)

Wo ist denn die Haltestelle "Stelle"? Ich habe keine Anhung, wo das sein kann.
Wenn Du zufällig durch Stuttgart fahren solltest, dann können wir uns ja auch schon in der Stadt treffen.

Nochwas, geht bei Dir auch 10:00 Uhr? Ist etwas humaner mit dem Ausschlafen.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## cmjahn (2. August 2003)

@SOX
Kennst Du den Fernsehturm in Degerloch? Wenn ja dann können wir uns dort treffen.


----------



## SOX (2. August 2003)

Hab die Stelle gefunden

http://www.uni-stuttgart.de/stuttgart/stadtplan/map.pl?Jahnstrasse_in_Degerloch_und_Stuttgart+_[27.N]_26.M.,26.N.,27.N.,27.O.,28.O.

Geht bei Dir auch 10:00 Uhr?

Gruß Gerd


----------



## cmjahn (3. August 2003)

@SOX

Hallo Bin um 1000Uhr dort und warte!!!!

Gruß Michel


----------



## trucker (3. August 2003)

.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. August 2003)

@zerg 10
Moin Zerg,
dann sehen wir uns morgen Abend. Wir werden dann so nach 17:00 da sein.
Bis morgen

Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (4. August 2003)

@Steppenwolf-RM
Trinken nich' vergessen, da isses immmer so staubig.Bis morgen dann


----------



## cmjahn (4. August 2003)

Hallo...

...bringe morgen noch ne Kamera (Video) mit!!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. August 2003)

@cmjahn,zerg10

Video ist gut. Bin mal gespannt, wie das aussieht.
Getränke werde ich morgen definitiv nicht vergessen.

Michael kannst Du morgen 16:30 bei mir sein? Dann können wir so kurz vor 17:00 die Bahn nehmen.
Ivan kommt wie gesagt auch mit. Dem muss ich nur nochmal die Uhrzeit geben. HAuptsache, er kocht nicht wieder 5 Minuten vorher ein Ei wie das letzte mal.

Wenn alle Lust haben, können wir mir der Bahn danach zum Hbhf. fahren und im Biergarten noch ein Radler zischen. Ich treff mich eh mit Annett dort. Wär ein opt. Ausklang.  

Also


----------



## Koeni (5. August 2003)

Hallo Jungs.

Ich bin mit 'nem Kumpel heute nachmitttag im Gebiet Bärenschlößle/Krumbachtal unterwegs. Die Trails rocken und vielleicht ein bischen filmen.
Falls jemand bock hat kurz melden oder per PM Handy Nr. anfordern.

Vielleicht trifft man sich, ich hätte Lust mal wieder mit den SO.-fahrern zu radeln(muß ja nicht immer nur bikepark sein).

Bis dann

Gruß Koni


----------



## Holle (5. August 2003)

@Koeni: Hey, fett. Morgen wird's zwar derbe heiss, aber ich bin am Start. Ab wann fahrt ihr? Mir wär auch späterer Nachmittag recht, so ab 16:00 Uhr.
Wir könnten uns am Schloss Solitude treffen. Das is'n recht guter Ausgangpunkt für n paar nette DH's. 

Nehmt viel zu trinken mit


----------



## cmjahn (5. August 2003)

Hallo 

hört sich gut an bin aber noch in der Entscheidungsphase ob ich mit zum Sommerain mit fahre oder um die Solitude.
Filmen ist auch gut mein Akkus sind schon geladen  Spots kdafür kenne ich auch...

Melde mich wenn ich mich entschieden habe

Gruß Michel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmjahn (5. August 2003)

Hallo bin mit von der Partie an der Solitude.
Bin dann um 1600 mit VKamera und Akkus am Schloss.

Bis dahin Michel


PS.: Zerg10 und Steppenwolf-RM kommen auch mit allerdings kommen die nach.


----------



## Holle (5. August 2003)

Hey, des is ja cool. Dann sind wir ja richtig viele heute. 
Aber wir lassen's heute gaaanz gediegen angehen, nicht dass noch einer vom Bike kippt. Bis dann.


----------



## gershon (5. August 2003)

Müsst ihr eigentlich nichts arbeiten?
 
So früh komm ich leider nicht zum biken!
Holle hast du dein Handy dabei?
Würde gegen später gerne dazukommen!


----------



## Koeni (5. August 2003)

Also, ob das mit der Uhrzeit klappt, weiß ich noch nett.

Falls wir uns da nicht treffen, dann vielleicht unterwegs.
Wir wollen wie gesagt hauptsächlich Die Krumbachtal-Trails fahren, allerdings kenn ich da nicht alles.

Im Krumbachtal in der nähe vom Gartencenter wo auch der Kicker steht schauen wir uns auch mal um.

Das hört sich nach echt vielen Leuten an, wird bestimmt witzig.

Und gaaanz langsam angehen lassen (zumindest bergauf) gefällt mir auch.

Bis dann 

Gruß Koni


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. August 2003)

Hi,

treffe mich mit Zerg so gegen 16:35 an der S-Bahn (Uni).
Wir klingeln dann durch und kommen zu Euch. 

Bis dann


----------



## Holle (5. August 2003)

@gershon: Mein phone nehm ich mit.

@Koeni: Dann sag mal ne Uhrzeit an! Später ist mir auch recht. Und dem Rest, der sich angekündigt hat, vielleicht auch.

Ansonsten gilt 16:00 Schloss Solitude. N späterer Treffpunkt wär z.B. das Bärenschlössle.


----------



## Koeni (5. August 2003)

Wir müssen noch 'n bischen schrauben vor's los geht.
Wie's jetzt aussieht müsste vier aber eigentlich klappen.

@Holle
Mail mir mal Deine Handy Nr. falls des doch irgendwie in die Hose geht mit dem Treffpunkt.

@zerg
Viiiideooooos!!! 

Bis dann


----------



## zerg10 (5. August 2003)

@koeni
Die CDs liegen zuhause u. warten auf ihren neuen Besitzer, also Dich.  Sorry, hab' erst heute morgen gelesen, dass Du mit dabei bist ...  

Bis gleich,
Zerg

P.S.: Packt einer zufällig Sonnencreme ein ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. August 2003)

@zerg

nö


----------



## zerg10 (5. August 2003)

@Steppenwolf-RM
Verflixt, dann gibt 's wohl heute massive Hautalterung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (5. August 2003)

Hallo.

Tja, da haben wir uns glatt verpasst.
Wann seid ihr denn losgeflitzt? Wir waren um 1600 am Schloß. Vielleicht haben wir aber auch zu kurz gewartet.

Wir sind 2 mal den Trail ins Krumbachtal gefahren und da hatte mein Kumpel irgendwo unterwegs die Motivation verloren.
Sind dann um halb sechs schon wieder am Auto gewesen.

War ja sicher nicht das letzte Mal. Der Wald ist mir nämlich 'n bischen zu groß und ich brauch nochmal nen kompetenten Guide.

Jetzt ab ins Freibad.


----------



## zerg10 (6. August 2003)

@Koeni
Yo, is' irgendwie dumm gelaufen. Bin als letzter zum Treffpunkt (an der Uni) gekommen, dann haben wir versucht Dich zu erreichen u. sind erst  kurz vor fünf los.
Dann also beim nächten Mal.

Ansonsten war's eine echte schöne Runde, vor allem der erste Trail mit dem Baumstamm (Die Sprüche, die ich mir zuhause zu meinen Schürfwunden anhören musste, erspare ich Euch ). Der Trail mit dem Wurzelsprung u. der Krumbachtaltrail sind echt 'Ne Wucht.
Muss unbedingt wiederholt werden !!!!

Hat Ivan eigentlich die 50km/h hinbekommen ?

CU,
Zerg  
Lenzerheide, ich komme !


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. August 2003)

@zerg
Moin,
dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass Deine Protectoren am WE alle Körperstellen abdecken. Sonst Darfst Du bestimmt nicht mehr raus.  
Aber so wild war der Kratzer doch gar nicht oder gab es noch versteckte?

Wenn Du wieder da bist, wird das noch mal wiederholt. DAnn gibt es auch noch 2-3 ander Trails dazu. Dann ist es auch nicht mehr so heiß und die Umdrehungen fallen nicht ganz sooooo schwer.

@Koeni
HAbe versucht Dich mehrfach zu erreichen doch fehlanzeige.
DAs nächste mal bestimmt.


So, muß jetzt mal sehen was anliegt.

Bis später


----------



## cmjahn (6. August 2003)

Guten Morgen zusammen...

...stimmt warn riesen Spaß, abgesehen vom letzten Crash  vieleicht können wir ja nächsten Dienstag oder Mittwoch auf die Beine stellen.
Um die Videos kümmer ich mich noch!!!

Überlegt euch schon mal was... 

Bis dann Michel


----------



## zerg10 (6. August 2003)

@Steppenwolf
Hat halt gleich die Kratzer an der Hand gesehen u. Stubenarrest u. ähnliches angedroht. Jaja, so sind sie halt, die Frauen  

@cmjahn
Schaltauge wieder gerade ? Und wie sind die Filme von der Solitudekante geworden ?

Zerg


----------



## Der Simon (6. August 2003)

Wunderschönen guten Tag zusammen.

Wollte nur mitteilen, daß der Floater und ich morgen abend in Kornwestheim auf der BMX Bahn sein werden. Wenn also sonst noch jemand Lust haben sollte, wäre das ne coole Sache. 
Vor allem: wer weiß denn schon, wie lange es diese wunderschöne Bahn noch geben wird. 

Wollten uns dort so gegen 18.30 treffen.

simon


----------



## Backwoods (6. August 2003)

Hallo Zusammen,

hab seid montag endlich meine 24" Double track und das andere zeugs.

wer kann mir mit werkzeug behilflich sein? brauche was zum kassette festziehen (kann ich morgen bei ra.brezlen machen) und dann noch was zum kurbel abziehen für LX 02 mit oktalink.

ich hoffe ich bekomme mein bike morgen abend fertig, fann gehts gleich freitag los.

bin am wochenende dabei! wildbad, heubach oder auch kk mit sommerrain steht jetzt nix mehr im weg.


@zerg was fährst du für ein gummi auf der 24" felge? der schwalbe space sieht da gar net so spacig aus. was gibts für alternativen? weil platz ist da scho noch


----------



## zerg10 (7. August 2003)

@backwoods

Bin eigentlich mit dem Space ganz zufrieden. Is' ein brauchbarer Kompromiss zwischen bergauf- u. -abfahren. Und in der HardCompound-Mischung hält er ewig. 
Hast allerdings Recht, links und rechts is' noch ein bisschen Platz, da könnte man auch 'nen Michelin o.ä. draufbauen. Frag mal cmjahn was der auf seinem RM7 fährt o. guckst Du hier:

Aus'm DDD-Forum


----------



## Backwoods (8. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zerg10 _
> *@backwoods
> 
> Bin eigentlich mit dem Space ganz zufrieden. Is' ein brauchbarer Kompromiss zwischen bergauf- u. -abfahren.
> *



Stimmt war vorhin gerad mal ne runde proberollen und auch uphillen. fährt sich echt geil und  das ganze laufrad ist in der kurve die wucht.

erinnert irgendwie an einen carving ski  kickt einen am ende richtig um die kurve rum und beschleunigt raus. 

bin begeistert   

was geht am woe so ab. wer biked wann?

muss mir morgen noch ein neues schaltauge besorgen das alte is wohl nciht mehr gnz gerade. im kleinsten gang schleift schon die kette am space   dann wird der umwerfer ncohmal nachgestellt und los geht's !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOX (9. August 2003)

Hallo,
ist für Sonntag vielleicht irgendwas geplant?
Schreibt doch mal, wo und wann sich wer für welche Touren trifft.
Das interessiert bestimmt auch noch andere.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## tde (9. August 2003)

@SOX: ich würde gerne Sonntag früh eine längere Runde fahren (ca. 50 km). Wollte dazu auch Holle oder Beat anrufen. Bin momentan allerdings ohne Netzzugang, schau aber heute abend nochmal rein. Gut wäre ein Treff morgen so um 10.00 Uhr und dann vielleicht Solituderunde o.ä. Wärst Du dabei? Sonst mach einen anderen Vorschlag.


----------



## Koeni (9. August 2003)

Hallo.

War gestern in Hindelang zur Bikeparkbesichtigung.
Vier Strecken gibt's, bin aber nur zwei gefahren. Auf der ersten Abfahrt gleich Reifen flicken mitten auf'm Berg. Die einzig brauchbare Strecke ist die schwarze die entgegen anderer Behauptungen aus dem Forum schon einigermaßen anspruchsvoll ist.
Viele Anlieger und kleine Sprünge, mehr so Singeltrail.
War auch fast nix los.
Ich hatte auf jeden Fall meinen Spaß. Alleine runterfahren ist halt schon teuer, wenn jemand mit dem Gedanken spielt mal hinzufahren würde ich gerne mitkommen.
Perfekt ist, dass 100m entfernt das Freibad für anschließende Abkühlung bereitsteht.

Ich komm am Sonntag vielleicht auch mit, kommt aber auf's Wetter an. Bei der Hitze und Ozon geh ich eigentlich lieber abends fahren.

Gruß Koni


----------



## Backwoods (9. August 2003)

@ tde, sox und alle anderen

so um 10:00 werde ich vielleicht mal übers aufstehen nachdenken, aber bestimmt net ans biken  

wer würde den auch lieber später starten?

bis zur solitude kenn ich mich mittlerweile ganz gut aus. mir fehlen noch so die trails zwischen solitude und burg dischingen oder auch richtung botnang und der kräher wald.

nach dem sogenannten speed- oder auch botnang trail hört meine ortskenntnis auf. ich meine den trail paralell zum kirchhaldenweg. war vor einigen wochen mal nördlich davon mit steppenwolf und dem rm7 rider (name vergessen) unterwegs und da gabs doch noch viel geiles geländes  

macht mal vorschläge. bis morgen


----------



## Holle (9. August 2003)

Hey Leute,

des hört sich gut an. Also, ich bin meinetwegen auch schon um 10 am Start. Solitude wär cool, weil da hab ich auch n bisschen was neues entdeckt...

@tde: Wie? Bist du schon wieder richtig fit für's Biken.

@backwoods: Ich fahr auch gern zweimal am Tag  Welche Uhrzeit käm dir denn gelegen. Ich hab Zeit, from dusk till dawn.

Vielleicht bekommen wir ja mal wieder ne grössere Truppe zusammen. Also, wer will noch?


----------



## SOX (9. August 2003)

Hallo Leute,
morgen startet in Pfullingen auf der Alb eine super Tour mit sehr vielen trails. Treffpunkt ist um 10:30 am Freibadparkplatz in Pfullingen.
Länge ist so um die 30 km.

Ihr seid natürlich alle herzlich eingeladen.


Gruß Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (9. August 2003)

@ Holle

ich könnte so um 14:00 hier starten, notfalls auch etwa früher. wir könnten uns dann irgendwo im revier treffen. hab kein bock meine bike vorher noch mit dem auto spazieren zu fahren.

treffpunkt wäre z.b bernhardtshöhe, (uni) vaihingen, katzenbachsee, bärenschlössle, rotwildpark. je nachdem wo so 1430 bis 1500.

hast du bock den mahdental trail richtung glemseck zu fahren und dann einen uphill richtung krumbachttal hoch. wir könnten mal schauen was westlich der krumbachtal strasse so los ist. und dann zu solitude rüber biken. oder wir nehmen halt vom bärenschlössle/rotwildpark die forstautobahn zur solitude.

von der solitude aus würde ich gerne mit dem speed/botnang trail beginnen und dann keine ahnung.

wir sollten morgen mittag mal telefonieren. ich ruf dich dann


----------



## tde (9. August 2003)

@SOX: Pfullingem ist mir ein wenig zu weit, vielleicht demnächst mal woanders. Hasta luego.

@Holle: Hab Dich auf dem Handy nicht erwischt. Wenn Dein Angebot steht, ruf mich doch bitte morgen früh so um 9:00 Uhr an und wir machen für 10.00-10.30 Uhr irgendeinen Treffpunkt aus. Fahren kann ich wieder alleridngs mit gebremstem Schaum (deine Killertreppe am FRauenkopf bin ich allerings schon wieder gefahren ) Also bis morgen.

@Backwoods: Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund Und 24-Zöller rollen besser vor der Mittagsstund. Alles alte Weisheiten, also komm mit.


----------



## Holle (10. August 2003)

@tde: Wenn wir zu Solitude rüber wollen, dann komm doch zur mir nach Degerloch auf 10:30. Da gibt's n radweg, da is man in n'er viertel stunde an der Uni.

@backwoods: Bärenschlössle wär'n guter Treffpunkt. Ich fahr ja morgens mit tde und mach am Bärenschlössle mittag. Dein Tourenvorschlag passt mir auch sehr gut. Es gibt hier noch so n paar Flecken Wald die kategorisch erschlossen werden sollten  

Freu mich auf morgen.
@all: Wer möchte kann an den vereinbarten Treffpunkten gerne vorbeikommen.


----------



## Backwoods (10. August 2003)

Sodele,

für alle die vielleicht heut nachmittag noch ne runden biken wollen. holle hat gerade angerufen

wir treffen uns um 1500 am bärenschlössle!
mehr so auf der seite zum see hin.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. August 2003)

Ein Wunder!!!!
Versuche seit Freitag hier zu schreiben. Jetzt hat es geklappt.

Fährt morgen jemand? Ich will mal wieder zum Frauenkopf.
Wer Lust hat, melden.


----------



## Holle (10. August 2003)

@steppenwolf-RM: Auf Frauenkopf hätt ich schon Bock aber morgen keine Zeit.
Ich fahr am Di, Mi, Do so jeweils ab ca. 18:00 Uhr. 
Wer will kann sich mir gern anschliessen.
So ca. 40km-Runde. Frauenkopf und Solitude.


----------



## torte (11. August 2003)

Wer, wann und wo nächsten Sonntag ?  

Ich hoffe ich darf auch mit meinem Oldie mit euch fahren


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. August 2003)

@Holle

Moin, mit Dienstag muss ich mal sehen was so anliegt.
Habe eine stressige Woche.  
Wie war denn Dein "Sonntagsfahrer" Sonntag?
Du musst doch min.80 km gefahren sein wenn Du früh und Nachmittag gefahren bist. Also ich fand es gestern wieder zu warm zum fahren. ist aber sicher auch Einstellung. Allerdings ist es mir ja so schon zu warm.
HAst Du eigentlich mal probiert den Sattel zu versenken? 

Ich melde mich morgen mal im laufe des Tages.

@Backwoods

Wie war den die längere fahrt mit dem 24"er. Hast ja nun auch lange genug gewartet. Waren doch mehr als 5 Wochen oder?


Also bis später


----------



## cmjahn (11. August 2003)

Hallo Sonntagsradler...

...hab unser neulich gedrehtes Video endlich bearbeiten können.
Hat zwar nicht die Quali wie ein Pro Video, ist aber für den Anfang ganz annehmbar geworden 
CDs werden bald möglich verteillt

Mit Radeln wird´s bei mir die Woche wohl nichts werden und wenn dann evtl. am MI.

Happy landings Michel

@Zerg 

Na wie wars in der Schweiz hab gesehen ihr hattet nen etwas bewölkten Himmel mit ein paar Gewitter!!!


----------



## Backwoods (11. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steppenwolf-RM _
> [[email protected]
> 
> Wie war den die längere fahrt mit dem 24"er. Hast ja nun auch lange genug gewartet. Waren doch mehr als 5 Wochen oder?
> ...



Hi,

ich weiss leider net ob's nur an dem hardcore laufrad satz lag oder auch am wetter. ich war gestern höllenmäßig platt als ich nach 58 km wieder daheim war.

so ein service fahrzeug wie bei der tour de france, wo man ab und zu ne neue trinkflasche abholen kann hätt ich gestern gut gebrauchen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holle (11. August 2003)

Great [email protected] Hat sich auf unserer Tour tapfer die Uphills hochgezwirbelt. Tja, hättest du doch mal lieber deinen Trinkrucksack mitnehmen sollen.
Also, ich hab auf meinem gestrigen Trip insgesamt 6 Liter gesoffen.

@steppenwolf-rm: mit deiner Km-Schätzung liegst du gar nicht so falsch. Bei Km 86 hab ich dann abgeschwächelt  und Backwoods verlassen müssen. Ich wollte auch net unbedingt zum 3. Mal die Solitude uphillen. Nach n'em zwischenstopp bei meinen Eltern (duschen/essen) bin ich dann noch heimgecruist und hat am Ende dann so 106 km oder so.

Hat aber hammer spass gemacht. Den ganzen Tag das machen, was man am Liebsten macht, nämlich Biken 
Und ich denk mir, im Wald isses angenehmer wie im überfüllten Freibad liegen oder in der Bude chillen.

@cmjahn, zerg und sonstige Filmer: Für den ganzen Video- und Datenkram könnt ich euch Platz auf meinem Ftp-Server anbieten, dann könnt ihr das Zeug bei mir hochladen, und den, den's interessiert kann sich's runtersaugen..alternativ zum CD's tauschen  

Morgen (Di) abend geht auch wieder ne Runde um 18:00 Uhr. Gershon wird noch dabei sein. Treffpunkt: Schloss Solitude.
Will sonst noch jemand mitkommen?


----------



## Backwoods (11. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Holle _
> *
> @cmjahn, zerg und sonstige Filmer: Für den ganzen Video- und Datenkram könnt ich euch Platz auf meinem Ftp-Server anbieten, dann könnt ihr das Zeug bei mir hochladen, und den, den's interessiert kann sich's runtersaugen..alternativ zum CD's tauschen
> 
> *



find ich gut die idee!

Nachdme ich die solitude hoch , die letzen hm in der sonne, ziemlich in den roten bereich gekommen bin hab ich oben im wald vorm krumbachtrail erstmal ne kurze pause gemacht und dann unten am glemseck richtig aufgetankt: großes wasser, große schorle und ein (alkoholfreies) weizen!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. August 2003)

Hallo,

@BAckwoods


> ich weiss leider net ob's nur an dem hardcore laufrad satz lag oder auch am wetter.



Ich denke mal beides. Ich zumindest bin zur Zeit ziemlich platt nach dem fahren. Und die Touren sind höchstens 30km.
Der Zerg hat aber auch schon gemeint, dass das 24" Rad Ihm die Lebenskräfte raubt.

@Holle 

wie gesagt, 106km....... sind böse!! Bei dem Wetter läuft bei mir alles um 3 Kategorien langsamer als beii Dir.



War gestern mal wieder am Frauenkopf. Es war wie immer super dort. Wer die Trail kennt, und sich auf den Double (klein) freut wird wohl enttäuscht sein. Die sind weg!! Aber, da haben ein paar Jungs ein paar größere Kicker gebaut. Auch nett. Aber für den in der Kurve (3. von oben) muss ich mich noch motivieren.  


WER KANN HELFEN????
Wenn ich von zu Hause aus antworten will, dann wird kein Server gefunden. Das andere Zeug z.B. PN´s gehen. Ich bin am verzweifeln. Das Internet geht auch super. Also an meiner Verbindung kann es nicht liegen.
Hat jemand die selben Erfahrungen gemacht??? 


Bis dann


----------



## Holle (12. August 2003)

@Filme- und Bilder-Macher: 
Das mit dem FTP-Server werde ich diese Woche aufsetzen, wenn ich mich dazu motivieren kann, was am Rechner zu basteln. Login, Passwort und Hostname wird dann hier bekanntgegeben.
Wenn ich das Datenmaterial habe, bastel ich vielleicht noch ne "Sonntagsfahrer-Homepage" dazu. Mal sehen.

Ansonsten ist jeder, dem's nicht zu heiss ist heute abend 18:00 Uhr Schloss Solitude herzlich willkommen.

Bis dann.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. August 2003)

@Holle

Wünsch Euch viel Spaß. Ich habe heute Abend noch was vor und werde deswegen schon so gegen 17:00 eine kleine Runde drehen. Evtl. trifft man sich unterwegs. Ich werde Botnang und Krumbach fahren. Zu mehr reicht es heute nicht. 

Bis dann


----------



## Holle (14. August 2003)

Hey Leute,

also heute (Donnerstag) geht wieder Bike-Action. Treffpunkt ist 18:15 Uhr am Schloss Solitude. Gefahren werden ca. 30-40 km. Je nach Wetter  Soll ja angeblich "abkühlen". 

Ansonsten ist echt mal nächste Woche n Nightride angesagt.
Gibt's eigenlich Lampen, die man am Helm montieren kann? So Grubenarbeiter-Style-mäßig. Wär schon flashig... weil, da kann man dahin leuten, wo man hinkuckt  
Der Input kam übrigens von gershon, als wir bei Dunkelheit den "blauen Weg" runter gecruist sind... werd mich mal umschauen...


----------



## gershon (14. August 2003)

@holle
guck mal da http://www.runnerspoint.de/frames/index2.htm

bis heut abend


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. August 2003)

Hallo, ich werde am WE nicht im Ländle sein und mir dafür ordentlich beim Open Air die Ohren betäuben lassen.

Ich kann erst nächsten Donnerstag wieder aufs Rad und werde wieder Richtung Frauenkopf fahren.Wenn jemand Lust hat mitzukommen dann möge er sich melden.
Ivan kommt evtl. mit und somit sind schon 2 am Start.

Also bis denne

Was ist eigentlich mit "beat"???
Ist der im Urlaub??


----------



## Koeni (14. August 2003)

Hätte zwar Lust zu fahren, aber bisher sind ja nur zwei Hardtailer gemeldet. Da komm ich mit meinem (gerade Butterweich abgestimmten) Fully nicht hinterher.
Ich mach heute Ruhetag, bin gerade jeden Tag fahren.

Viel Glück beim Trockenbleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (15. August 2003)

Hi,

war heut abend hier doch noch ne runde biken und werd erst morgen in die alte heimat starten. samstag abend party   und sonntags burg F rocken   

@ holle: war vorhin nochmal an der solitude. bin den botnang trail runter und dann den uphill bis zu dem punkt an dem wir rechts den trail den du nicht kanntes richtung augenwald weg runter sind. da gerade aus über die kuppe drüber zu fahren bringt rein gar nix. es sei denn du willst schnell heim oder zur burg dischingen.  du kommst nach ca 200 m aufs steinsträßle! links gehts dann zum bekannten forsthaus und rechts zur burg dischingen. der uphill den wir von augenwald weg aus genommen haben kommt gerade eine kreuzung weiter richtung burg d auf das steinsträßle.

die trails die ich mal mit steppenwolf und cmjahn (?) gefahren bin liegen geradeaus über die kreuzung (da steht auch so ne art schutzhütte oder pavilion) drüber richtung lindental und entsprechen so etwa der unteren hälfte von dem was wir oben vom soldatenfriedhof aus runter sind.

hatte aber heute nicht mehr genug zeit mich genauer umzusehen, da ich noch den krumbachtrail mitnehmen wollte. brauche fürs lindental unbedingt nochmal nen guide!

hat am sonntag wohl doch mehr an der hitze und zu wenig flüssigkeit (und nur reinem wasser ohne mineralien) gelegen dass ich so platt war. heute ware es über 40 km und ich bin noch top fit trotz schweren laufrädern  

bis demnächst.

ps. wir sollten vielleicht aus der karte die hier mal gepostet wurde eine art stuttgarter trail & location guide machen und dann auch diverse kicker, drops, steilabfahrten einzeichnen


----------



## Holle (16. August 2003)

Hi Leute,

morgen geht mal wieder Bike-Action.  Treffpunkt ist 14:00 Uhr Schloss Solitude. Jeder kann mitkommen und das Tempo wird entsprechend angepasst.

Thx @Backwoods für die Beschreibung, mit der ich sehr gut was anfangen kann. Lindental kann ich dich gern mal guiden. Sag Bescheid, wenn du nächste Woche Zeit hast.

Greetz und viel Spass bei deiner Burg dahein.


----------



## torte (16. August 2003)

> ...Jeder kann mitkommen und das Tempo wird ...



Klingt als hätte da jemand nach mir gerufen 

Wo trefft ihr euch denn da genau ? 

Wie schaut es denn mit länge und Tempo aus ? 

"Entsprechend angepasst" hab ich ja gelesen...will euch aber nich zu sehr bremsen


----------



## Stakker (17. August 2003)

mal so ne (vielleicht) dumme frage, aber ist mein eindruck richtig, dass ihr eher down als uphill fahrt ? 
ich gehör halt zu denen die lieber berg auf fahren als trails runterzubrettern. bin sein nem größeren unfall vor 3j da ziemlich "angsthase" :-|

zum thema karte: hat einer von euch ein gps ? damit kann man die tracks prima aufzeichnen. auf den top50 karten sind sogar relativ viele wege eingezeichnet - anhand derer sollten dann die einstiegspunkte zu den trails halbwegs gut zu finden sein.


----------



## torte (17. August 2003)

Na ihr Sonntagsfahrer...  

Seid ihr nun gefahren ? Habs leider nicht bis 14.00 Uhr an die Solitude geschafft  

War um 14.00 Uhr erst an der Uni *schwitz*

Sollte evtl. früher los strampeln   

Hab dann erst mal allein ne Runde gedreht, und dann (per Handy) noch nen Freund genötigt mit mir zu biken  

Hab insgesammt 67km runter gerissen *schwitz*

Wenn ihr nächsten Sonntag wieder radelt schaffe ich es sicher.  


Gruss Torte


----------



## Holle (17. August 2003)

@torte: Yep, gerhon und ich sind heute gefahren. Über die Bernhardtshöhe, zum KaBa, weiter Richt. Warmbronn, nach Leonberg runter und über die Schillerhöhe zurück zur Solitude. War nice  

@stakker: Stimmt, downhill fahren wir ganz gern  Ja, und hoch müssen wir ja auch... so 1000Hm kommen schon mal locker zusammen. Aber Trails fahren muss schon sein, ist ja sonst zu langweilig.
Komm einfach mal mit und schau's dir an.

Am Dienstag abend fahr ich wieder ne Runde. Noch jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holle (19. August 2003)

Also, heute abend 18:00 Uhr Schloss Solitude.
Jemand dabei? 30-40 km...gediegene Runde...


----------



## gershon (19. August 2003)

bin erst wieder am donnerstag zu ner frauenkopf runde einsatzbereit


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. August 2003)

@Holle
Hallo,
muss heute meine neue Bremse montieren, ansonsten wäre ich gerne mitgekommen. Wie sieht es bei Dir am Donnerstag aus?Frauenkopf!

@all
Da ich nur Donnerstag fahren kann, werde ich wie gesagt den Frauenkopf mal wieder unter die Lupe nehmen.
Hat wer Lust mitzukommen? Wir können uns an der Uni oder an der Haltestelle "Stelle" treffen. Ich fahre gegen 16:45-17:00 Uhr hier an der Uni los. 

@Gershon
Schon was geplant?


Bis dann


----------



## gershon (19. August 2003)

nee noch nichts geplant!
hab mit holle ausgemacht, daß wir do. am frauenkopf fahren!
ich kenn dort ja noch gar nichts!
könnte so um 17.30 am frauenkopf sein!

was haste denn für bremsen geholt?


----------



## cmjahn (19. August 2003)

@all

Hallo bin mal wieder zuhause.
Habe morgen Zeit zum radeln Solitude oder Frauenkopf egal!!!
Also wer Lust hat kann sich mal melden...

...bis dann Michel


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. August 2003)

Moin,

@gershon

Bei mir zu Hause funktioniert das Antworten nicht. Findet wie immer den Server nicht.  Ich habe Dir eine PM geschickt und weis aber nicht ob Du Sie erhalten hast.
Wenn nicht, dann hier nochmal das wesentliche.

17:30 wäre super. Wir können uns auch am Fernsehturm treffen.
Je nachdem von wo Du kommst. Geb mir Bescheid!
Trails kenne ich am Frauenkopf genug. Mind. 8-10 Stck..
Beat hat uns schon oft herumgeführt.

Kommt Holle mit. Evtl. kommt auch noch Ivan mit. Kennste ja auch.

Bis dann 

Mike


----------



## gershon (20. August 2003)

@steppenwolf rm
bin um 17.30 uhr am fernsehturm!
Falls es später wird, meld ich mich bei dir auf dem handy!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. August 2003)

@gershon
alles klar, bis morgen

@Holle

Bist Du auch auch dabei?

Bis dann.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. August 2003)

@gershon
Moin,

habe festgestellt, dass ich Luft in der Bremsleitung habe.
Ich fahre heute Nachmittag zum entlüften. 17:30 sollte ich trotzdem schaffen. Schick mir mal Deine Handynummer. Da kann ich anrufen wenn es später wird. Wenn Holle noch dabei ist, könnt Ihr ja schon fahren und wir treffen uns dann an der "Stelle".
Kennst Du die Haltestelle "Stelle". Wäre gut wenn wir uns dort treffen könnten (17:30+/-), da ich mit dem Auto komme. Anders schaffe ich die Zeit sonst nicht.

Sorry, aber das ist Magura.  
Zur Zeit bin ich wieder vom Pech verfolgt.

Bis dann


----------



## cmjahn (21. August 2003)

@Holle

...hallo wollte Dir schon die ganze Zeit das hier zeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (21. August 2003)

@cmjahn: schönes Rädle, etwa auch Deins?

@SteppenwolfRM: Bist vorhin direkt an meiner Bude vorbeigeschüsselt (wohl zusammen mit Gershon, oder?), sah recht "stylisch" und auch etwas flott aus  !! Ich saß sogar draußen bei meinen Bikes, aber bei dem Tempo konnte ich ja nichtmal hinterherrufen   .Magura wieder fit? So schlecht sind die Dinger nämlich auch wieder nicht.

Greetz,

beat


----------



## Backwoods (21. August 2003)

Hi,

@all
wer von euch sonntagsfahrern ist der stolze besitzer des super praktischen profi befüllungs und entlüftungs kits von magura? 

ich würd gern mal meine louise fr auf royal blood updaten. mein druckpunkt wird immer schlechter! fläschchen hab ich heut mit neuem schaltauge zusammen besorgt.

ich werd morgen abend ne runde drehen und so gegen 1830 1900 an der solitude vorbeischauen. von dort aus wollt ich den trail in der ecke vom soldatenfriedhof runter und dann wieder zum krumbachtrail uphillen.

sonntag nachmittag bin ich auch am start!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. August 2003)

test


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. August 2003)

Hallo Beat,

wo hast Du Dich den die ganze Zeit versteckt??
Ja ich war mit Gershon unterwegs und hab Ihm all die super Sachen gezeigt. Wo soll das denn gewesen sein als Du uns gesehen hast. Kann ja dann fast nur auf der Straße gewesen sein. Da hat mir doch die Zunge bis zum Tretlager gehangen. S
Stylisch 
Wann kommst Du denn mal wieder mit?
DA ich am WE wieder bei einer Party bin, kann ich erst nächste Woche wieder fahren. Ich hoffe, Du hast noch ein paar gute Wege auf Lager. Ich find den Frauenkopf einfach nur  .

Magura
Sind ja auch nicht schlecht. Aber wenn die Dinger so viele Probleme machen ist das nicht lustig.
Dienstag war Umbau der Bremse und gleich hatte der eine Hebel ein Problem. Er wurde getauscht, aber erst Mittwoch. Ich hol das Rad ab und fahre ein paar Meter und siehe da >> kaum Leistung.
WArum?? Luft in der Leitung. 
Ich muss aber sagen, das sich eine Luftblase erst beim legen des Rades gelöst hat. Vorher war die Leistung gut.
Also heute nochmaliges entlüften.
DA habe ich erstmals selbst entlüftet. GAr nicht so einfach.
Wenn Du da nicht mal die Leitungen anstupst hängt schnell mal Luft im System.

Ansonsten muss ich sagen, dass die richtig gut geht.   

Und ich muss sagen, dass ohne meinen Bikeladen kein rascher Tausch der Hebel mögl. gewesen wäre. Der Frank ist echt super.

@ BAckwoods

Habe leider Entlüftungs Set.
Wackel beim entlüften öfter mal an den Leitungen und am Bremssattel. Ich dachte heute auch, das nach 4 maligen hin und her der Flüssigkeit alles raus ist. Doch weit gefehlt. Eine fette Blasen kam noch.

Viel Spaß



Bis dann


----------



## tde (22. August 2003)

@Backwoods: ich habe ein Kit, aber super wenig Zeit, weil's übermorgen in den großen Urlaub geht. Wollte allerdings vorher selbst meine (Julie-)Bremse entlüften, das Miststück. Wird aber irgendwann heute oder morgen (spät) abends werden. Eventuell können wir telefonieren und Du könntest dann vorbei kommen.

@all: bin jetzt weg, ab Mitte Septmeber aber wieder voll im Einsatz.


----------



## beat (22. August 2003)

Ist morgen früh/Mittag (Start gegen 10.00 - 11.00 Uhr) denn  zufällig jemand von Euch für 'ne Frauenkopf-Trailrunde am Start?
Würde mich aller Vorausicht nach zu einer "morgendlichen" Ausfahrt hinreissen lassen, evtl. auch etwas früher. Wenn Zeit und Lust vorhanden, einfach nochmal kurz posten, schaue dann nachher und morgen früh nochmal rein.

Gruß,

beat


----------



## Holle (22. August 2003)

@cmjahn: Yepp, das Bike macht n netten Eindruck. Ich hoff, du hast keinen geheimen Werbevertrag mit RM  
Hab neulich auf n'er Frauenkopfrunde das MFR von tde testen können. Bissle zu groß, aber als erste Fahrt auf n'em Fulli schon mal kein schlechter Eindruck  Bin auf weitere Testfahrten gespannt.

@all: Hab am Sonntag wieder Zeit. Wär schön, wenn mal wieder n'en größerer Haufen zusammenkäme. Wer's mit dabei?


----------



## Koeni (23. August 2003)

Lust auf ne Runde mit vielen Leuten hätte ich auch mal, allerdings hab ich am Mittwoch das Bike von nem Kumpel zerlegt und beim Kurbel festziehen bin ich abgerutscht und im Kettenblatt gelandet.

War gestern kurz fahren und bin abends mit höllen Schmerzen belohnt worden.

Nächsten Sonntag vielleicht?!


----------



## Backwoods (24. August 2003)

Hi,

fährt jetzt heut jemand? Ich bin auf alle fälle dabei. 

werde allerdings von hieraus starten und das auto stehen lassen. treffpunkt müsste also irgendwo im revier zwischen bernhardtshöhe/uni und bärenschlössle/solitude sein.

ich werde so gegen 1400 lostreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holle (24. August 2003)

@all: Treffe mich mit backwoods um 14:30 Uhr an der Uni Vaihingen. Sonst noch jemand dabei?


----------



## cmjahn (24. August 2003)

@Holle

...leider hab ich keinen Werbevertrag mit RM   Schön wär´s.
Dachte nur weil wir uns darüber unterhalten hatten welches Bike du Dir vorstellen könntest hab ich mal das pix angehengt.

@beat 

...nein leider nicht meins und wenn wäre ich jetzt geschieden    ....

@all

...muss leider arbeiten (Madrid)   ...
Wenn ich nachher am Frauenkopf vorbei donner denk ich ne Runde an euch...

CU Michel


----------



## Holle (24. August 2003)

@backwoods und floater: War ne nette Runde heute, muss ich echt sagen...Gerne wär ich auch mit euch noch am Glemseck eingekehrt...wg. der Bedienung  
Und des Tolle ist: Diese Ebay-Auktion ging noch ne Stunde länger als ich dachte. Ergo: Der ganze Stress mit dem pünktlich heimkommen war umsonst...
Aber: Bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer von dem Ding hier...

Da kann ich noch n bissle was für meine Kondi tun...

@all: Bin die Woche über weg. Nächsten Sonntag bin ich wieder am Start. Bis dann und viel Spass beim Biken !!


----------



## Floater (24. August 2003)

...na herzlichen glückwunsch! nettes teil...bis auf das 3. kettenblatt, wirst ja gerade du nicht brauchen.

runde heute war echt nett gerne bald mal wieder! der backwoods hats sogar noch geschafft auf dem heimweg noch ein kleines schmankerl einzubauen.
bis dann


----------



## Koeni (24. August 2003)

VERRÄTER!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. August 2003)

Hallo,
hat jemand Lust morgen mit an den Frauenkopf zu kommen?
Oder liegt ne Strecke an?

Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (26. August 2003)

@SteppenwolfRM: Wann würdest Du denn starten wollen?

Gruß,

beat


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. August 2003)

@beat

Ich würde gegen 16:45 hier los machen und ca. 30 min für die Strecken planen. Ich würde also gegen 17:15 an der Stelle sein.
Evtl. komme ich hier auch schon etwas ehr weg.

Wäre 17:15 OK?


----------



## beat (26. August 2003)

Ist bei mir leider noch etwas unsicher ob es überhaupt klappt, aber die Chancen stehen ziemlich gut. Ich könnte allerdings erst um 17.30 Uhr an der Stelle sein. Ich würde dann vorschlagen, daß wenn es Dir passt wir es am besten so machen würden, daß Du mich um 17.30 Uhr an der Stelle erwartest und wenn ich +ca.5Min nicht aufgetaucht bin, Du einfach ohne mich tourst. Wäre das für Dich ok?

Gruß,

beat


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. August 2003)

@beat
Alles Klar.
Ich werde in der Nähe sein und 17:30 an der Stelle.
Falls Du später doch kommst, dann klingel einfach mal an.
Kann halt ne sek. dauern bis ich dran bin.
Ich geh solange ein bisschen die Kicker testen.


Mike


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. August 2003)

@beat
Moin,
es war gestern ziemlich dunkel als ich zu Hause war! Ich werde langsam mal die Beleuchtung wieder reanimieren.
Wenn es Donnerstag nicht regnet, werde ich mal wieder hier an der Solitude fahren. Komm doch mal rüber, Du wolltest doch auch fahren.

@all

Sonst noch jemand Lust?

Als Route würde ich folgendes vorschlagen:

Uni (Baumstamm), Botnang, nach Bergheimrunter und dann noch Krumbach

Danach dürfte es schon Dunkel sein.


Bis dann


----------



## Floater (27. August 2003)

...wann denn?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. August 2003)

@Floater
Ich kann ab 16:45 an der Uni losfahren.
Später ist auch Ok.
Wie hast Du denn Zeit oder ab wann kannst Du?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. August 2003)

HAllo???


----------



## trucker (28. August 2003)

beat hat mich gestern angerufen, da hab ich gesagt ich kom heute mit!
Ist schon ein genauer Starttermin festgelegt worden?
Wenn beat mitkommt dann kann ich auch mit ihm kommen, kann aber erst so um 17:00, da is es nämlich fast schon am dämmern

Gruß Theo


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. August 2003)

@Trucker
Starttermin gibt es noch nicht. Floater hat sich noch nicht gemeldet und somit ist noch alles offen.
Wärst Du und beat dann gegen 17:00 an der Uni?
Schreibt einfach wann Ihr könnt oder hier seid.
Gegen 16:00 Uhr schaue ich zu letzten mal hier rein. Weil: Feierabend!! Zwischendurch aber noch öfter.
Sprech Dich mal mit Beat ab.


Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (28. August 2003)

Hi Jungs!

Sorry, aber bei mir sieht's gerade noch nicht so doll aus was das Biking heute Nachmittag angeht. Wenn ich noch dazukomme dann wohl eher sehr kurzfristig.

Gruß,

beat


----------



## Floater (28. August 2003)

..sorry, hatte dann doch keine zeit...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. August 2003)

@Trucker
HAllo,

mein HAndy war dann doch sehr schnell zu nichts mehr zu gebrauchen. War gerade auf dem Botnang Trail und bin danach zum Krumbach gefahren. Warum hast Du nicht ehr was von Dir hören lassen?? Naja, das nächste mal klappts.

Bis dann


----------



## trucker (29. August 2003)

Der Rubel muss rrrrrollen...
Ich hab gearbeitet und konnte nicht früher - sorry
aber nächste Woche hab ich Zeit, wenn ich nicht noch weg fahre (hab nämlich noch 1 Woche Sommerferien)
Wenn ich am Sonntag weiß was die folgende Woche ansteht, werde ich dich kontaktieren, Handynummer hab ja bereits..

___________________
Immer auf Achse bleiben

Theo


----------



## zerg10 (30. August 2003)

Hi Jungs,

so, Urlaub is' vorbei u. jetzt muss ich mich wohl mal wieder melden.
Zuerst ein kurzer Bericht aus Lenzerheide. Wäre fast ein perfektes Event geworden, wenn
1. noch jemand mitgekommen wäre  ,
2. mir nich' gleich bei der ersten (Probe-)Abfahrt am Freitag eine Schraube im Schwingenlager gebrochen wäre. Hat gottseidank der geniale Bikeshop vor Ort wieder hinbekommen.
3. meine Quali am Samstag nicht die kleine Unterbrechung gehabt hätte (Dank an den Streckenposten, der mich da aus dem Unterholz gezogen hat)
Hat aber dann trotzdem noch für einen Platz im vorderen Mittelfeld gereicht. Sonntag dann mit ca. 750 anderen den Hang runter, Sprung, Landung u. pfffffffffffffff Schwalbe Space u. Gazza DH-Schlauch waren auf 5cm gerissen. Also 3km in vollen Montur u. bei ca. 32°C zum Serviceposten gejoggt u. dabei leider das Zeitlimit überschreiten.     
Für alle die mit wollten, aber nicht konnten: Stellt Euch eine verschärfte Frauenkopfrunde vor, die ca. 35km lang ist, also keine Mörderdrops u. Gigasprünge, dafür endlose Singletrails mit Wurzeln, Schotter u. alles recht zügig bergab. 

Achso, das angehängte Pic zeigt den Startgipfel u. is' vom Zielort des Quali-Rennens aus aufgenommen (Quali war nämlich "nur" 17km lang. ) Mehr Bilder u. einen ausführlichen Bericht gibt's auf Anfrage o. bei der nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. September 2003)

@zerg10

Hallo,
das mit den cookies und den DAteien hat nicht geklappt.
Antworten geht einfach nicht.  
NAja, dann kann ich halt nur auf der Arbeit schreiben. Aber PM´s gehen. 

Wann hast Du denn am Donnerstag Zeit? Ich kann ab16:30-16:45. Und dann stellt sich die Frage: Wo fahren wir?
Wir könne auch hier fahren und dann zeig ich Dir mal Krumbach und Glemseck. Das haben wir das letztemal ja nicht geschafft.


----------



## zerg10 (2. September 2003)

Moin auch,

was hat nicht geklappt? Das Löschen o. das "Anzeigen" zuhause ?  War bei mir ähnlich wie das Forum umgezogen is', aber nach dem Leeren sämtlicher Caches ging's dann wieder.

Donnerstag ist gut, muss gleich noch das Zeitlimit aushandeln , Alternative wäre auch der Sommerrain, oder ? 

Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. September 2003)

@zerg10

Das löschen ging schon, davon kriegt man ja eh nichts mit, aber eine Verbesserung war nicht spürbar. Wenn ich antworte, dann sucht er ewig nach der Seite und sagt dann"kann den Server oder die Seite nicht finden". Aber pm kann ich schreiben. Kein Plan was da los ist. Ich hab ja noch ein 2. System drauf und werde dort mal das antworten testen. Wenns da geht, deinstalliere ich mal den IExpl. und installiere IHn neu.

Sommerrain wäre für mich auch Ok. Evtl. gibt es ja mal jemanden der mir mal zeigt wie es wirklich geht.
Muss aber vorher, Mittwoch noch mal mein Hinterrad straffen lassen. Nach meiner letzten 8 verwindet sich das Ding bei jedem Sprung oder Belastung um 7mm und schleift dann am Rahmen.  
Werde mir aber trotzdem einen neuen LRS zulegen. Single Tracks.
Kennst Du jemanden der Laufräder einspeichen kann? Dann könnte ich evtl. meine Narben behalten und nur STracks und Speichen kaufen.

Naja, handel erstmal das Zeitlimit aus. Mit dem Chef oder Deiner Frau?????


----------



## cmjahn (2. September 2003)

@Steppenwolf-RM

Morgen...!!!!!!!!

Versuchs mal bei den Böblingern http://www.whizzwheels.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (2. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cmjahn _
> *@Steppenwolf-RM
> 
> Morgen...!!!!!!!!
> ...



Die sind mittlerweile nach Schönaich umgezogen! 

hab meinen alten LRS Mavic X223 Disk auch gerade dort zum zentrieren. das HR wird anschließend wegen zu wenig stabilität bei ebay vertickt VR behalte ich.

aber unter 1 woche geht bei denen momentan nix!

kauf lieber erst ein neues laufrad. wenn du bei bikemailorder günstig bestellst und anschleißend das alte bei ebay verkaufst kommt das kohle mäßig aufs selbe raus wie umspeichen!

und nimm für hinten gleich ne double track, dass macht glaube ich auch nur 150g mehr und hält ewig

DH-Schlauch nicht vergessen, man weiss nie ob man den reifen jemals von der flege wieder runter bekommt


----------



## zerg10 (2. September 2003)

@steppenwolf-rm
Whizz-Wheels ist eigentlich ein guter Tip, is' allerdings teure Wertarbeit. Vielleicht zentrieren sie Dir das Ding ja zwischendurch .  Also am besten persönlich erscheinen, allerdings war der Ort bei meinem letzten Besuch eine riesige Baustelle...

Verhandlungen dieser Art führe ich nur mit meiner Frau  

@backwoods
Was für Reifen fährst Du denn auf Deinen 24'' ? Lenzerheide hat mir nämlich die Grenzen des Space gezeigt.

@Rest
War einer von euch in letzter Zeit mal am Sommerrain ? Welchen Zustand haben die Hügel denn jetzt ?


----------



## Backwoods (2. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zerg10 _
> *@steppenwolf-rm
> @backwoods
> Was für Reifen fährst Du denn auf Deinen 24'' ? Lenzerheide hat mir nämlich die Grenzen des Space gezeigt.
> ...



Fahre den selben wie du, also immer noch den space. und bevor der nicht ordentlich runter gefahren ist gibts auch keinen neuen!

schwund ist halt immer dabei und kaputt kriegt man sowieso alles


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. September 2003)

@cmjahn

hi,
wie morgen?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. September 2003)

@Backwoods

Hallo,
warst Du außer Lande?
War ja lange still. Will mit Zerg am Do. ne Rund drehen oder zum Sommerrain. Mußt Du wieder lange arbeiten oder haste Zeit und bock?


LRS

Bei Mailorder gibt es Single Tracks mit XT Narben für 180 Euro.
Ich glaub das ist Ok.
Umspeichen habe ich mitlerweile auch mal gerechnet und bringt nix.
Double Track ist irgendwie schön aber auch wieder schwerer.
Ihr kennt ja alle meine Kondi. 

Kennt jemand die Vuelta DH Felge? Evtl. Gewicht


----------



## cmjahn (2. September 2003)

@ Steppenwolf-RM

[Morgen] = eine andere Begrüßungsform für "Guten Morgen"

wird häufig von redefaulen Menschen in den frühen Morgenstunden zur Begrüßung verwendet aber auch im Sprachgebrauch bei Menschen mit wenig Zeit zu finden   

Bis heut` = [heute] Abend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmjahn (2. September 2003)

@Zerg01

...hallo versuch entweder den Gazza Jr 2.6 oder nen Maxxis 2.7
die dürften etwas länger halten.


----------



## Backwoods (2. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steppenwolf-RM _
> *@Backwoods
> 
> Hallo,
> ...



Nein, hab nur seit letztem Do und am wochenende gesundheitlich etwas geaschwächelt und konnte eh nciht biken gehen. bin immer ncoh etwas angeschlagen. denke aber mal am WE am start zu sein.

davor war ich mal wieder mit holle und floater unterwegs. wir ham die üblcihe trails vom glemseck aus richtung warmbronn (unter der friedensbrücke durch) erweitert. holle kennt da von cmjahn zwei nette trails. ist allerdings mit ordentlich höhenmetern und viel treterei auf der forstautobahn verbunden. so geil der letze dh richtung anschlussstelle leonberg auch ist, ich werd da nicht allzu oft fahren, da ziemlicher umweg und zuviel forstweg.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. September 2003)

@Backwoods

Der Trail nach Leo ist super aber halt weit weg und ohne gute Anbindung an einen ordentlichen Rückweg.
Habt Ihr am Glemseck noch mehr Wege gefunden außer denen von cmjahn? 
Hast Du an der Solitude oder am Krumbach mal wieder ein paar Wege entdeckt? Die normale Runde braucht mal wieder frische Trails!  

Wenn das Wetter schlechter wird, gehe ich mal wieder auf Erkundungstour.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. September 2003)

Hallo Zerg,
was macht den Dein "Limit"? 
Ich war gestern mal bei cmjahn und habe das Video gesehen, dass wir gedreht haben. Nicht schlecht. War auch bearbeitet und ist somit DVD-Player geeignet. Brenn ich Dir und bring es morgen mit. Darf es nur nicht vergessen.   
Michael hat eine Sehnenscheidenentzündung und will am Donnerstag evtl. trotzdem mit. Singletrailfahren ist allerdings besser für die Hand und wenn Du einverstanden bist gehn wir  Trail fahren. Wenn er nicht mitkommt, können wir ja an den Sommerrain. Obwohl wir das Wetter für Trails nutzen sollten denn Sommerrain geht auch bei schlechterem Wetter bzw. nach Regengüssen. Nicht so matschig wie im Wald. 

@cmjahn

Das Video läuft auf meinem Player super.
Geb uns bitte noch Bescheid ob das bei Dir klappt oder ehr nicht.
Du weist ja der Schmerz ist nicht zu verachten.


----------



## zerg10 (3. September 2003)

Limitverhandlungen stehen gut u. wir können gerne auch Singletrails fahren. Treffen wir uns an der "Stelle" o. an der Uni ?

Habe gestern meinen neuen Hinterreifen angefahren u. festgestellt, dass es mittlerweile in den Wäldern kühler wird. Und Kühlung hilft bestimmt bei Sehnenscheidenentzündung


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. September 2003)

@Zerg
So, Michael kommt.
Er bringt auch die Kamera mit. 
Da können wir gemütlich fahren und pic´s machen. Evtl. auch Filmchen.
Dann 17:00 Uhr an der Stelle.


----------



## Backwoods (3. September 2003)

He he,

hab seit letzer woche schon ne Jr. T im Keller liegen *freu* , hab dann noch ein bisschen rumgemailt und eben hat mich tatsächlich ein händler angerufen der noch nen 03er Big Hit DH Rahmen hat *nochmehrfreu*  . Preis ist auch sehr fair!!  

ich werd nochmal kurz drüber nachdenken und dann spätestens am montag zuschlagen.

Denke wir sehen uns am Wochenende! Hab jetzt 10 Tage zeit zum dauerbiken   meine bessere hälfte ist ehrenamtlich mit der volleyall EM unterwegs und guided die franz. nationalmannschaft! jetzt muss ich nur noch gesundheitlich fit werden.

Bis denne


----------



## cmjahn (3. September 2003)

@Backwoods

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!!!!!!!!  
Wird bestimmt ein Superteil!!!!!!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. September 2003)

... ich schliess mich dem an


----------



## zerg10 (4. September 2003)

@backwoods
 Sauber, da gehen wir ja im Spätherbst/Frühjahr alle mit neuen Geräten an den Start.
Aber Achtung, hab' da irgendwas gelsen, dass bei 'nem BigHit das Hinterrad speziell eingespeicht werden muss ...

@cmjahn, steppenwolf-Rm
17:00Uhr Stelle ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. September 2003)

@zerg
Moin,

17:00 Uhr an der Stelle! HAbe Deine Bremse und den Film auch dabei. Habe gestern nicht gefunden was Du gemeint hast. Bezüglich der Strecke. Kannst ja evtl. mal ne Mail mit Link schicken. Übrigens konnte ich gestern Abend von zu ´Hause aus posten.  Jetzt blicke ich nichts mehr.
Also dann und zieh Dir was warmes an. Es wird evtl. kühl.
Michael bring Foto- u. Videokamera mit.


----------



## zerg10 (4. September 2003)

@Steppenwolf-RM
Saukalt war's heute morgen. Hab' extra das lange Hemdchen in Rucksack gepackt.
Und ich meine den THread hier:

TripleS, IV. 

Dritter Beitrag von oben, geschrieben von SITEH. Wie gesagt, nehme mir heute etwas früher frei, rauf mit der Zacke nach Degerloch u. suche mal. 

Bisher nachher dann ...

Gestern kam übrigens das Vorderrad für's Dirtbike. Und wenn Du auf die Schnelle noch ein Hinterrad brauchst, hätte da noch eins, dass ich Dir leihen könnte ...


----------



## Holle (4. September 2003)

Hi Leutz,

wer ist denn von euch am Wochenende mit von der Partie?
Bin auch n bissle gesundheitlich angeschlagen. So'n Temperatursturz verkraftet nicht jeder ohne weiteres...
Am Sonntag bin ich aber wieder fit (das muss!!). Wie sieht's aus mit n'er Runde?

Letzten Mittwoch war's nice...hab so ne Tour aus dem Moser Guide gemacht...einmal rund um das Wettersteingebirge, sprich Zugspitze. Nur die Strecke war mal fahrtechnisch null anspruchsvoll und das war eigentlich gar nicht so verkehrt, denn ich war allein unterwegs und da wollt ich kein Risiko eingehen. Aber nur Km und Hm bolzen is auch langweilig. Vielleicht ist ja mal jemand von euch auf so n'er Tour dabei und dann kann man's auch härter angehen lassen.

Bis zum WE. Holle


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. September 2003)

@holle

Grüß ditsch,
da ich Montag in Urlaub fahre, muss ich noch einiges erledigen.
evtl. kann ich aber Sonntag noch ein wenig fahren. Ich würde mich dann kurzfristig bei Euch melden. Ansonsten noch gute Erholung/Besserung.
Hatte die letzten Tage auch so ein kratzenn im HAls. Fahre jetzt nur noch lang. Zumindest oben.


----------



## beat (4. September 2003)

Aloha lieber Steppenwolf, Zerg & Co.!

Wenn's denn recht ist würde ich nachher um 17 Uhr (Stelle) mit dem Trialkumpel anrauschen. Der stellt dann schonmal seine 20 cm-Federweg vo. (Monster T ) wie hi. auf die Gegebenheiten ein!
Ihr wollt doch Videos drehen, oder? Nur hat er leider noch keine VR-Bremse, fährt aber trotzdem recht ordentlich mit dem Teil.

Gruß,

beat


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. September 2003)

@beat
logisch

DA kann er gleich mal ne Fahrtechnikstunde geben.
Bis 17:00 dann.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. September 2003)

Alle Online!!


----------



## zerg10 (4. September 2003)

Hi Leute,

ihr sitzt wahrscheinlich alle gerade noch im Katzenbacher Hof u. bewundert den Z4.
Wollte nur schnell Bescheid sagen, dass ich heil nach Hause gekommen bin u. da erstmal die beiden Schrauben, die das Hauptlager halten mit Schraubensicherung eingekleistert habe u. mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel angezogen hab'. Kleine Ursache, grosse Wirkung.
Wochenende bin ich ausser Gefecht, aber wenn's Wetter so bleibt könnte man ja vielleicht am Montag o. Dienstag nochmal die Runde drehen...

@Steppenwolf-RM
Wow, der Typ sieht aus wie mein Ex-Chef  

 
Zerg


----------



## Backwoods (4. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zerg10 _
> *@Dritter Beitrag von oben, geschrieben von SITEH. Wie gesagt, nehme mir heute etwas früher frei, rauf mit der Zacke nach Degerloch u. suche mal.
> *



...und? warst du erfolgreich??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. September 2003)

@zerg

Scháde das Du nicht mit warst. Wir haben Filmchen gemacht und die Jungs vor Ort haben auch noch ein paar Sachen gebaut die echt schön sind. Teilweise klein aber fein. War echt Super!! Bin mal gespannt was das wird.
Evtl. fahre ich am Sonntag noch ein paar Meter. Dann könnte ich Dir auch Deine Sachen geben. Dabei können wir auch mal die Strecke sichten.

Wenn das mit Deiner Rep. so gut geklappt hat dann isses ja gut.

@Beat

Habe vorhin vergessen mich für Deine Kameraführung zu bedanken. 
Bekommst dann auch einen Abzug. Thomi auch.


----------



## Backwoods (4. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steppenwolf-RM _
> *@zerg
> 
> die Jungs vor Ort haben auch noch ein paar Sachen gebaut die echt schön sind. Teilweise klein aber fein. War echt Super!! Bin mal gespannt was das wird.
> ...



Hi,

kann mich mal jemad (per pm?) aufklären was es da wo für neue feine sachen gibt? ist das alles am frauenkopf oder auch von degerloch aus runter?

muss da unbedingt mal wieder hin!! 

wie siehts am WE aus? 

ich werd evtl auch morgen abend ne runde drehen. stelle ist dann aber zu weit weg, zumal ich eins von unseren autos verkauft hab und dass andere unterwegs ist. deswegen die üblchen trails oder mal wieder auf den truppenübungsplatz, nur kenn ich mich da leider net so aus.


----------



## cmjahn (5. September 2003)

@beat

Vielen Dank nochmals fürs Filmen. Kameraführung war super!!!

@ all

hab gerade den Film in Rohform auf den PC gebannt. Mal sehen ob ich heute schon mit der Bearbeitung beginnen kann!!!
Leider ist der Film an sich etwas dunkel geraten lag wohl an der späten Zeit. Egal hab schon ein paar Ideen wie´s Endprodukt ausehen soll!!!

Bis dann Michel


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. September 2003)

@cmjahn
Hi,
kann mir vorstellen das alles ziemlich dunkel ist.
Ansonsten müssen wir das an einem Samstag mal bei Licht wiederholen. Aber seh erstmal was Du rausholen kannst.
Mal ne Frage. Wie ist die Quali besser mit Digi Cam oder mit Video Kamera und dann auf den PC gespielt? Wir hätten da noch eine und mein Papa würde mir die sicherlich auch leihen.

Ein paar Bilder mir dem"Foto", wie man sich hier so schön verspricht, sollten wir noch machen.Allein wegen der Quali.


@all

Bin ab Montag erst mal im Urlaub und wünsche Euch schöne 
Herbstausfahrten.

Mike


----------



## Backwoods (5. September 2003)

@Steppenwolf:

Whizz-wheels hat gerade angerufen: mein alter LRS ist fertig zentriert. wann fährst hin? du könntest mich mitnehmen oder die Räder mitbringen. hab gerad wie gesagt kein auto!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. September 2003)

@backwoods

Wäre Dir gerne behilflich gewesen aber habe den LRS dann doch woanders bestellt. Für das gesparte Geld kann ich den LRS sicherlich 2x bei WW nachzentrieren lassen.
Darf ich fragen was es bei Dir gekostet hat? Kannst auch ne SMS oder PM schreiben.
Danke

Also dann. Evtl. bis Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (5. September 2003)

@steppi

hat nur 15 Euro gekostet (denke mal für beide LR), obwohl das hinterrad meiner meinung nach fix und fertig war!

wie gesagt das HR geht ab zu ebay, wenn ich's denn mit dem abholen geregelt krieg. eilt aber net.

war ne gute entscheidung (deine)!

bis vielleicht am sonntag


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. September 2003)

@Backwoods
wenn der Preis für beide ist, dann kann ich das ca 6 mal machen lassen. Will hoffen, dass es nicht notwendig ist.
Laut Wetterbericht, soll es Sonntag regnen. MAl sehen was wird.


----------



## Backwoods (5. September 2003)

@steppi

du hast nciht zufällig nachher zeit um ne runde zu cruisen? wollte an der uni vorbei richtung birkenkopf und dann mal von degerloch aus richtung hesslach runter...

muss jetzt um 4 ncohmal kurz in die stadt was abholen und dann gehts los


----------



## Backwoods (5. September 2003)

@steppenwolf & zerg

erstmal danke für die aufklärung und schade dass wir und vorhin verpasst haben.

habs heute nicht mehr bis degerloch geschaft. war aber zum ersten mal am birkenkopf oben; coole aussicht. trails hab ich da aber keine gefunden. da brauche ich nohcmal holle als guide.
bin dann über sophienbrunnen zurück zur uni und war halt nur unten in hesslach.

morgen bin ich evtl in wildbad. hat sonst noch wer interesse? am sonntag wäre heidenheim auch nicht schlecht

ich dachte eigentlich dass die strecke wo gebastelt wird eher nach hesslach runter geht. wo muss ich denn nun suchen? 

wenn wildbad und heidemheim klappt hab ich eh keine zeit. sonst wer ich mich zwischen sifi und stelle im waldrumtreiben.


----------



## Koeni (6. September 2003)

Ich würde am Sonntag auch mal wieder mitfahren. Frauenkopf wäre interessant, da war ich heute mal oben und ich war ganz angetan. Allerdings hab ich nen Platten kassiert.

Der Downhill von Degerloch in die city hat mich nicht überzeugt, vielleicht gibt's da aber auch noch was anderes das ich nicht gefunden hab.

Also postet mal was für Sonntag geplant ist (ich werde mit fies knackendem Rahmen nerven)

Gruß Koni


----------



## Holle (6. September 2003)

Hi Leute,

jepp, Sonntag fahren wär n coole Sache. Am Frauenkopf wär auch net schlecht, weil auf so ne krass lange Runde hab ich kein Bock, also max. 40-60 km.

@Backwoods: Direkt auf/am Birkenkopf gibt's keine Abfahrt  Hab ich auch schon gekuckt. Aber runter Richtung Kräherwald gibt's n paar Sachen, die ganz nett sind.
Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass wenn man jetzt ein "Trail-Ranking" einführen würde, die Sachen im Kräherwald nicht zu den Top 5 gehören. Also, eher Mittelmaß. Ne andere Möglichkeit ist, die Heslacher Wand runterzupfeiffen. Des ist ganz witzig. N Trail, gleich mit n'em Sprung 10m nach dem Einstieg, dann geht's ziemlich geradeaus den Hang runter, im Anschluss kann man noch den Schottertrail bis ganz nach unter donnern muss dann aber wieder ne viertel Stunde uphill Richt. Soli sprampel, optional hoch nach Degerloch.

Kann ich euch auch morgen zeigen.

@Koeni: Ich find den Degerloch-DH nice, vor allem weil ich nur ca. 100m davon entfernt wohne. Der Zerg, der kennt da noch was anderes. Der müsste uns da mal weiterhelfen.

Also, morgen Start 14:00 Uhr? Treffpunkt???


----------



## Koeni (6. September 2003)

@Holle

Ja ,ich will morgen auf jeden Fall fahren, für Frauenkopf bräuchten wir nen Guide, oder?
Heute war ich wieder im Solitudewald unterwegs und hab sogar den Botnang- Trail gefunden. Ich kenn mich aber immernoch zu wenig aus. 

Wenn ich ehrlich bin sind mir 40-60Km schon zu viel, bin zwar zur Zeit fast täglich unterwegs, fahr aber meist alleine und in sehr gediegenem Tempo (zumindest bergauf ). 

Schau mer mal wie fit ich dann bin.

Also wir brauchen noch mitfahrer und einen Frauenkopf-Guide 

Gruß Koni


----------



## Koeni (6. September 2003)

War gerade auf WetterOnline, könnte sein, dass uns der Regen nen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.

Ich schau spätetens morgen früh nochmal hier rein und dann wird man sehen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. September 2003)

Servertest bevor ich tippe!!


----------



## beat (6. September 2003)

*gespannt bin was der Steppenwolf jetzt gleich tippt*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (6. September 2003)

Hi Sonntagsfahrer,

sorry, aber ich hab' morgen wieder Kinderanhängertag, d.h. der einzige Ort im Degerlocher Umkreis wo ihr mich finden könnt, wird der Waldspielplatz sein.   

@Koeni
Bist Du sicher, dass Du die richtige Strecke gefahren bist ? Am Donnerstag waren's schon drei gute Sprünge u. eine schöne Anliegerkurve.
Vielleicht schaffen's wir ja nächste Woche mal zusammen...

@Steppenwolf-RM
Kann morgen nich' (s.o.) Schönen Urlaub also u. lager  die Bremsen u. die CD ein, hole sie mir dann nach Deinem Urlaub ab ...

CU,
Zerg

P.S. Am Montag weihe ich Euch mal in eine Idee ein, die mir schon seit ein paar Tagen durch den Kopf geht ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. September 2003)

HAllo,
wenn das Wetter mitmacht werde ich morgen eine Runde am Frauenkopf drehen. Da ich alle Trails vom Uli kenne und mir auch das örtliche dazu gemerkt habe, kann ich als Guide einspringen.
Auf eine Kilometerangabe möchte ich verzichten. Wenn nix mehr geht ist halt Schluss. Zumindest bei mir. Ich möchte mir in jedem Fall den "DH" ansehen an welchem gebastelt wird.
Also Koeni, brauchst keine Angst haben bisher war ich immer der letzte am HAng.
Wann wollt Ihr fahren? Gegen 13:00 fänd ich gut. Da isses schön hell und wir haben Zeit.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. September 2003)

@zerg 
Schade.
Wenn Du die Bremse brauchst kann ich auch kommen und sie Dir bringen.

@Beat 

Haste Zeit und kommst mit. Dein Tempo ist für meinen Kreislauf besser. 

Will nicht wieder so nach Hause kommen


----------



## Koeni (6. September 2003)

@Sonntagsfahrer

Ich richte mich nach Euch was Treffpunkt und Zeit angeht.
Ich kenn mich do oben nur nicht so gut aus weil ich vom Ländle bin.
Die "Stelle" hab ich am Freitag gesehen, da kann man nur nicht gut parken.
Aber da hat sicher jemand ne Idee, oder?


----------



## Holle (6. September 2003)

@Koeni: Des mit dem Wetter ist nicht so wild, denk ich mal. Und selbst wenn's mal n bisschen regnet, wird mal im Wald eh nicht so nass. Aber sollte es um die Mittagszeit aus allen Küblen schütten, steig ich auch nicht auf's Bike.

Wir können's auch gern im gediegenen Tempo angehen lassen...
Mal kucken, wird bestimmt n'en gediegener Bike-Nachmittag.


----------



## beat (6. September 2003)

Hi Jungs!

Also ich hätte wirklich Lust und Bedarf morgen 'ne kleine Runde zu drehen aber es kann halt evtl. sein, daß ich wieder weg muss, und dann würde es halt nix. Insofern schließe ich mich gerne kurzfristig an, Ihr müsst halt nur nochmal posten um wieviel Uhr Ihr Euch wann und wo trefft (aber das tut Ihr ja eh ). Falls Ihr am FRauenkopf fahrt werdet Ihr falls ich nicht mitkomme wohl kaum auf meine Ortskenntnisse angewiesen sein, denn der SteppenwolfRM kennt eh schon fast alles (und findet's auch wieder!), der Holle vermutlich ebenso.

Grüße,

beat


----------



## Koeni (7. September 2003)

Guten Morgen!

Bei mir hat's gerade schon ordentlich geregnet. Da Ihr aber näher an der Front seid lass ich Euch entscheiden ob wir fahren sollen.
Ich würde schon gerne, weil ich mein Bike morgen wegen dem Knackrahmen zu Ghost schicke und keine Ahnung hab wie lange ich dann ohne Fully bin.

Gruß Koni


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. September 2003)

Hai,

hat eben geschüttet. Taucheranzug ist schon bereitgelegt.
Wenn es bis 13:00 nicht regnet werde ich fahren. Treffpunkt 14:00 Stelle? 

@Koeni 
an der Stelle biegt eine Straße rechts in den Wald ab. Die ist auch geteert. Dort kannst Du rechts parken. Da steh ich auch immer.
Ich schaue gegen 11:00 wieder hier rein.

Wer kommt?


----------



## Koeni (7. September 2003)

@ Steppenwolf-RM

Wenn jemand kommt, komm ich auch. Treffpunkt 14.00 Uhr geht klar. Falls es doch regnet sagt bitte nochmal bescheid. Ansonsten bis später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmjahn (7. September 2003)

Bin um 1400 an der "Stelle"!!!

Gruß Michel


----------



## Holle (7. September 2003)

O.K. 14:00 Uhr "Stelle".


----------



## Backwoods (7. September 2003)

So Jungs,

nachdem mich steppenwolf gerade per sms aufgefordert hat muss ich dann wohl auch zusagen  

14:00 werd ich allerdings net ganz schaffen, da kein auto... ich werde auch erst so gegen 1400 mit dem bike hier starten und dann mal schauen was ich für einen weg da rüber finde  

wenn ich in degerloch angekommen bin werd ich mal durchklingeln und wir können uns dann irgendwo im wald treffen- bis 1500 sollte ichs geschaft haben.

bis denne (hoffentlich hält das wetter!)


----------



## Koeni (7. September 2003)

Guten Abend zusammen!

Ich hab's jetzt doch nur über die Galerie gecheckt. Hier seht Ihr Backwoods beim Drop mit leuchtenden Augen.
Die restlichen Bilder stell ich irgendwann in die Gallery.

Bis demnächst

Gruß Koni


----------



## Koeni (7. September 2003)

Das war nix, hab jetzt auch kein Bock mehr rumzuprobieren. Kommt morgen.


----------



## Backwoods (7. September 2003)

Hi,

mal ne frage: was für ein innenlager hat michael heute am frauenkopf geschrottet? ich muss mir ja demnächst auch noch eins anschaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (8. September 2003)

@Koeni: Ist wohl doch etwas dunkel geworden, und man sieht auf dem kleinen Bild leider fast nix, bin aber auf die nächsten Kostproben gespannt.

@Backwoods: Das Innenlager war laut CM's Aussage natürlich  ein Shimansky, vermutlich XT oder so, allerdings Vierkant.

@all: Daumen hoch für die heutige Runde, die mir echt mächtig Spaß bereitet hat.
FRauenkopf rulz!

Grüße,

beat


----------



## Koeni (8. September 2003)

So jetzt noch ein versuch.
Etwas heller und hoffentlich auch etwas größer





wieso jetzt nur mit Link? Zum verzweifeln....


----------



## zerg10 (8. September 2003)

@backwoods
Sind das 24'' ? Zumindest der vorne sieht aus wie 26''.
Liegt wohl an dem Mini-Bild von Koni 

Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. September 2003)

HAllo Jungens,

@Koeni
Weiter so, Du packst das.  
Bin mal gespannt was noch für Bilder kommen.
@Beat
ich kann mich Dir nur anschließen.
@Zerg 
Ich lagere jetzt alles hier ein und in ca.10 Tagen kannste alles haben. Falls SMS und Mail nicht angekommen sind: Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Backwoods (8. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zerg10 _
> *@backwoods
> Sind das 24'' ? Zumindest der vorne sieht aus wie 26''.
> Liegt wohl an dem Mini-Bild von Koni
> ...



hast du schon richtig erkannt!


----------



## Holle (8. September 2003)

Joh, war ne spassige Runde gestern. Selten so viel gelacht... 
Bin auf weitere Bilder gespannt und werde sicherlich bei der nächsten Jump-Action auch auf den Pics zu sehen sein...

Was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir uns ne eigene "Sonntagsfahrer-Homepage" basteln für die ganzen Bilder.
N paar Stories dazu vielleicht...
Also jetzt nicht als Konkurrenz zum Forum sondern eher als Ergänzung, weil das mit dem Bildaustausch scheint wohl etwas spackig zu sein. Die Seite zu hosten wär für mich kein Problem, nur mit der Erstellung müsste mir jemand helfen, sonst krieg ich echt nicht die Kurve. Wer hat Interesse?

Greetz Holle


----------



## Backwoods (8. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Holle _
> *Bin auf weitere Bilder gespannt *



Ich auch  

brauchst du irgendwie hilfer oder nen Tip? du hast doch schon in deiner gallerie ein album namens xyz angelegt und 1 bild erfolgreich hochgeladen? links brauchst du eigentlich dann keine posten, weil wir ja deine gallerie anschauen können.

du kannst die bilder aber auch in die gallerie des stuttgarter local forums hochladen.


----------



## cmjahn (9. September 2003)

Ist ne gute Idee. Bin dabei!!!!!!!!!!
Im übrigen läuft mein Radel wieder    wir haben meinaltes Taperlock wieder reingeschraubt mal sehen wie lang das hält   

Was unseren Film angeht, so hab´ich im Moment kleinere Schierigkeiten mit dem Bearbeitungsprogramm -schmiert ständig ab    -

Bis Bald Michel


----------



## Koeni (9. September 2003)

@Backwoods
Ja, ich krieg das schon so nach und nach hin. Meine Verbindung ist nur ziemlich mieß und das Hochladen dauert ne Weile. Deshalb nicht alle Bilder auf einmal.

@Holle
Auch von dieser "Jumpaction" existiert ein Bild von Dir in meiner Galerie 

Also nur Gedult


----------



## Holle (9. September 2003)

Hi,

wer hat Lust und Zeit morgen ne Runde cruisen zu gehen. Wollt mir mal den Dachwald, Kräherwald und die Heslacher Wand genauer ankucken.
Wer kommt mit? Starte so gegen 17:00 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stakker (11. September 2003)

was ist denn bei euch jetzt genau "die heslacher wand" - ein bestimmter weg (ich vermute mal ganz grob vom SSB depot -> uni) oder einfach "nur" die beschreibung für den berg von heslach/kaltental hoch zu uni/dachswald ?


----------



## Holle (11. September 2003)

@stakker: Yepp, mit deiner Vermutung liegst du schon mal gar nicht so falsch. Du kannst auch mal n Blick in den Stadtplan werfen, da isses eingezeichnet.

Greetz Holle


----------



## cmjahn (12. September 2003)

Hallo...

...der zweite Film ist fertig. Bei der nächsten Tour bring ich ihn mit.
Sind ca 3 min Film bei ca 5 h Arbeit inc filmen   
Wer ne copy will sagt bescheid.

Greets Michel


----------



## Backwoods (12. September 2003)

Jo, wenn der holle mal mit dem ftp-server in die gänge kommt wäre da einiges einfacher  hat doch eigentlcih genug tage geregnet  

ich würd gern beide filme mal sehen!


----------



## cmjahn (12. September 2003)

@Backwoods

... yo werd beide Filme auf ne CD machen sind ja nicht so lang


----------



## tde (12. September 2003)

hey leute, bin wieder im Lande und Schulter ist auch einigermaßen okay. Also, wie sieht's aus, wann und wo geht was am Sonntag? Bin auf jeden Fall dabei, auch wenn Kondition und Selbstvertrauen momentan im Keller sind. Macht doch mal ein paar Vorschläge (Frauenkopf, Solitude etc.), dann kann ich besser Wochendplanung machen. Am liebsten wäre mir Sonntagmittag.

War heute am Frauenkopf und habe beim Ruhbank-DH einen der Erbauer der kleinen Bauwerke dort getroffen. Mit bleischwerer Grossmann-Maschine inklusive Monster T und breiten Gazzalodis. Der gute Mann hat mir anschaulich vorgeführt, wie man die Strecke akurat runterreitet (und dann wieder alles hochSCHIEBT!!! ). Respekt! Besonders ein neu gebauter Hammer-Drop-Sprung hat mich beeindruckt.

@Holle: Glückwunsch zum Specialized. Dann gibt's ja bald ein Rennrad-Duell (so in etwa Armstrong gegen Merx, jedenfalls was den Altersunterscheid der Bikes angeht. Ich warne dich aber: Mein Columbus-Stahlrohr-Ross geht immer noch wie Hulle )

@Backwoods: hast Du Deine Magura schon entlüftet? Wenn nicht, meine muss ich auch noch machen, könnte man also zusammen machen.

@Rest: wo und wie gibt's Fotos von den FR-Sessions zu sehen? Interessiert mich auch.


----------



## Backwoods (12. September 2003)

Hi,

so ein Schei$: hab gerade mit entsetzen festgestellt, dass aus meinem Schwalbe Space 24" Reifen hinten am letzten wochenende entweder in wildbad oder am frauenkopf 3 (D R E I) schulterstollen rausgerissen sind   der reifen ist doch noch fast neu! hoffentlich gefährdet das die bikesession am sonntag nicht und ich krieg das teil demnächst umgetauscht!

@tde magura ist noch net entlüftet, hat ja auch keine luft drinrn sondern nur schlechten druckpunkt. ist aber nach belagwechsle wie üblich besser geworden.

die bilder vom sonntag sind in koenis gallerie!

ich werde mich am sonntag vermutlich mit holle auf der bernhardtshöhe treffen und dann von hier aus zum frauenkopf rüberbiken

den hammer drop kriegen wir noch hin! weil der is ja abrollbar und man kann sich langsam steigern 

bis sonntag

@zerg @ all: wenn du noch deinen alten abgefahrenen space hast oder sonst ein fettes 24" gummi bitte mir leihen und am sonntag mitbringen. falls du nicht kommst kannste das teil vielleicht vorher an jemand weitergeben. Danke!


----------



## cmjahn (13. September 2003)

@all

bin heute gegen 1230 an der Solitude unterwegs wer Zeit hat kann sich melden.


----------



## cmjahn (13. September 2003)

Wann wollt ihr morgen fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holle (13. September 2003)

@cmjahn: Denk mal, dass ich so gegen 16:00 Uhr am Frauenkopf unterwegs sein werde. Treff mich geg. 14:00 Uhr mit Backwoods auf der Bernhardshöhe, weil nur Frauenkopf is mir bissle zu wenig...

@all: Wer's denn noch dabei??


----------



## Holle (13. September 2003)

Also, die sonntägliche Ausfahrt nimmt so langsam Formen an.
Treff mich mit tde um 13:00 Uhr in Degerloch an der Zacke. Dann geg. 14:00 Uhr sammeln wir den Backoods auf der Bernhardshöhe ein... eine weitere Einstiegsmöglichkeit wär Katzenbacher Hof oder Uni. Gegen 16:00 Uhr sind wir dann am Frauenkopf/Stelle.

Nun is ja alles klar und wer will kann zu den genannten Uhrzeiten einsteigen oder einfach mal durchklingen.


----------



## Backwoods (13. September 2003)

Da war ich wohl zu langsam. wollte gerade zum besten geben, dass ich auch schon um 1330 auf der bernhardtshöhe sein könnte.

was ist mit tux? kommt der auch?

bin vorhin mal nach hesslach runter, über uni und sophienstift. erzähle ich euch morgen.

mein reifen hat dabei jedenfalls nciht noch mehr stollen abgeworfen, auch nicht die die schon locker sind. wird morgen hoffentlich auch so sein.

bis denne

@tde: dass du mir ja mit dem mfr kommst


----------



## Backwoods (13. September 2003)

aah, tux kommt morgen bei mir vorbei und bringt steffeeen mit. kam gerad ne pm.

also bis dann


----------



## cmjahn (13. September 2003)

Shit is mir leider zu spät fahre morgen nachmittag weg.

Bis dann Leute vielleicht klappts unter der Woche mal

Greetz Michel


----------



## tde (15. September 2003)

@all: nachdem sich die Muskeln von der gestrigen Rund-um-vor-und-zurück-FR-CC-Runde durch Stuttgarts Wälder erholen konnten, rufe ich jetzt die nächste Tour aus. Ich treffe mich mich morgen, Dienstag, so um 17.00 Uhr mit Ra.Bretzeln bei mir in S-Ost, um zum Frauenkopf hochzutreten. Wenn jemand mitmöchte, hier melden. Späterer Einstieg auch möglich (z.B. Stelle). 

@Holle: Knochen nach dem "Table-Half-Backflip" mit anschließendem Rückenklatscher wieder im Lot? Hoffe, dass bei Dir alles paletti ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (15. September 2003)

@tde & all: dacht ich mir doch, daß ihr gestern ordentlich geMFRt habt! Wenn ich so Deine Pläne für den morgigen Nachmittag lese komme ich doch glatt auf den Gedanken ob ihr Euch nicht meinem morgigen Birthday-Ride anschliessen wollt!?!? Bin höchstwahrscheinlich den ganzen Tag über immer wieder mit verschiedenen Bikekumpels unterwegs, eine möglichst große Fahrgemeinschaft wäre allerdings das schönste Geburtstagsgeschenk für mich . Bisher war ich da allerdings nicht so optimistisch, weil Dienstag halt meistens nicht jeder Zeit hat. Zumindest das Wetter gibt aber auch morgen nochmal alles. Wie sieht's aus, seid Ihr dabei? Meine Birthday-Strecke(n) steht noch nicht ganz fest, sind aber in jedem Fall äußerst trailreich und nahezu alle hier am Frauenkopf (kennt Ihr ja eh fast alle!). 17 Uhr wäre ok, wer hat denn noch Zeit und Lust am morgigen Dienstag von früh bis spät biken zu gehen?

beat


----------



## Backwoods (15. September 2003)

Hi,

hatte heute früh als ich ins geschäft geradelt bin auch noch etwas dicke beine

auf dem "degerloch dh" richtung marienplatz runter (is ja mehr ein schöner single trail) hab ich aber keinen kicker o.ä. gefunden. da hat niemand geschaufelt

morgen kann ich leider nicht und mein neuer rahmen ist auch noch nicht da.


----------



## Holle (15. September 2003)

@beat: deinen Birthday-Ride lass ich mir natürlich nicht entgehen. Meinetwegen auch den ganzen Tag. Sag mir Bescheid wenn's losgeht. Wenn möglich nicht vor 12. 
Dann hab ich auch noch Zeit, dir n Kuchen zu backen   Muss schon sein am Geburtstag  

@tde: Knochen sind alle heile...zieht halt n bisschen...
Bin ja morgen am Start also wars harmlos.


----------



## trucker (15. September 2003)

Hi beat,
ich schätze mal dass Du nach m biken ordentlich und dann Trailfieber hast, nur ohne Trail?!
Ich habe mich sehr gefreut dass Du mich erreicht hast und bin schon richtig gespannt auf morgen. Wenn Du Glück hast kann ich noch n paar peoples organisieren!
Bi  morgen aber recht lang in der Schule, so dass es knapp werden könnte, unter anderem wäre vor 17Uhr etwas ungeschickt. 

Bis Morgen
___________
Rasta hei tike


----------



## zerg10 (16. September 2003)

@beat
Erstmal den hier:  Und klar bin ich bei sowas dabei.

@tde
Details können wir ja heute bei der Ausfahrt besprechen ...

Also, bin um 17:00Uhr an der Stelle u. schaue vielleicht vorher in Degerloch vorbei, was aus dem Downhill (Backwoods ?!) geworden ist.

Bis nachher,
Zerg


----------



## tintin (16. September 2003)

@beat

Alles Gute auch von meiner Seite

@tde

17.00 Uhr ist mir zu bald. Bin vielleicht ab 18.00 Uhr in der Gegend und melde mich per Handy.

Gruß


----------



## Holle (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zerg10 _
> * ... u. schaue vielleicht vorher in Degerloch vorbei, was aus dem Downhill (Backwoods ?!) geworden ist.
> *



Hi Zerg,

ich glaub, du kennst da noch was anderes durch den Degerlocher Wald. Vielleicht kannst du mir nach der Runde kurz zeigen wo sich dein DH befindet...da bin ich echt mal gespannt.


----------



## zerg10 (16. September 2003)

@Holle
Ich versuch' heute mal (wenn's von der Zeit her klappt), die Strecke nochmal abzufahren u. evtl. Bauaktivitäten zu überprüfen.
Und wegen Bike-Event musste mal in Deinen Web.de-Account schauen ! Otto hat schon zugesagt 

@Rest
Bike is' wieder für'n Marathon am Sonntag umgebaut, also wird's bei mir keine allzugewagten Aktionen geben   

CU,
Zerg


----------



## tde (16. September 2003)

@beat: herzlichen Burzeltach, sach ich ma'. Und alles Gute ohne Sturz und Panne. Treffen uns warscheinlich, bevor Du das hier liest.

@TinTin: Schön, Du wieder da. Habe Dich Sonntag angerufen, warst aber nicht da. Wir starten frühestens um 17.00 Uhr bei mir, eher so gegen 17.30 Uhr. Sonst mobil anrufen.


----------



## zerg10 (17. September 2003)

So, dann war's gestern doch noch eine geniale Ausfahrt. 9 Biker u. 1 Bikerin waren absolut rekordverdächtig u. die Strecke sowieso.

Wie war denn gestern noch Eure Sprungsession ? Muss doch schon recht dunkel u. kalt gewesen sein, oder ?

CU,
Zerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (17. September 2003)

@gestern versammelte Bikerschaft: Ein großes Dankeschön an alle die mir zum Geburtstag die Ehre erwiesen haben, war einfach klasse! 
Die Sprungsession fiel dann gegen 19.30 Uhr nicht mehr ganz so wild aus, war ja auch schon recht dunkel. @zerg: Habe gar nicht mitbekommen wann Du Dich abgeseilt hast, war wahrscheinlich oben Richtung Eichenhain. @Trucker: Du bist dann auch ziemlich schnell wieder weggewesen, hoffe aber Du hattest auch Deinen Spaß. Danke für's Geschenk ! Bring' Deine Bekannte unbedingt wieder mit zur "Fahrtechnickschulung" mit mit der Sonntagsfahrer-MTB-Association & Co.. Mit ihrem Outfit hat sie bei uns ja wohl schon den Punkt getroffen .

Greetz to all!

beat


----------



## Votec T5 (17. September 2003)

Hallo Ihr, trefft ihr euch noch Sonntag? Würde auch gerne mal mitfahren... Bin neu nach Stuttgart gezogen und kenn noch kein Schwein...

Grüße!


----------



## cmjahn (17. September 2003)

@beat meine allerbesten Wünsche    zu Deinem Burtseltag konnte leider nicht beim Birthdayride dabei sein -Dogsitting-

Hallo Leute...

...habe heute erfahren das die Halterung für meine Videocamera für den Helm fertig ist es müssen nur noch einige Feinheiten gemacht werden.
Probefahrt wird voraussichtlich am Freitag am Frauenkopf sein!!!

Ach da hab ich noch was


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. September 2003)

Servertest


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. September 2003)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin kurz zurück und muss dringend Rad fahren.
@beat
Von mir noch alles Gute zum Birthday. NAchträglich versteht sich.

@all
Hat schon jemand was für morgen geplant?
ich habe jetzt 10 Tage kein Bike gesehen und will morgen mal wieder versuchen zu fahren. Wer hat Lust und Zeit? Da ich Urlaub habe ist mir die Zeit eh Wurscht. 
Also meldet Euch mal.

@Koeni
Hast Du denn schon eine Antwort bezüglich des Knarzens am Rahmen? 


Ich werde SAmstag Nachmittag Stuggi Town bis Dienstag verlassen. Evtl. hat ja jemand Lust auch am Samstag früh zu fahren. Gegen 10 wäre gut.


----------



## Koeni (18. September 2003)

@ Steppenwolf-RM
Hab heute meinen Händler angerufen, das Bike wurde erst gestern abgeholt.
Also noch ein Wochenende ohne Bike. Das ist ganz schön hart, und wer weiß wie lange das tatsächlich dauert 

Das einzig positive ist, dass ich mich freuen kann, dass ich bei der "Jungfernfahrt" dann auch meine neuen Single Tracks draufhab.

Damit ich nicht aus der Übung komme, bin ich solange mit Hardtail unterwegs.
Ich melde mich sofort wenn 's Fully wieder da ist.

Bis dann und viel Spaß beim Biken Ihr Säcke  

Gruß Koni


----------



## Holle (18. September 2003)

@steppenwolf-rm: Klar hab ich morgen Zeit zu Biken, aber leider nur früh morgens von 7:30 bis ungefähr 10.
Na, reicht ja von der Zeit her für ne 60 Km Cross-Country-Runde  

Neeeee, Spass beiseite... des is echt früh.

@all: Sonntags wieder?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. September 2003)

@Koeni
Hast also auch welche bestellt. Meine sind auch da und werden morgen montiert.
Gibt es eigentlich noch mehr Fotos vom letzten mal?

@Holle

 würde ja gerne, muss aber leider LRS ummontieren 
Sonntag bin ich leider nicht da aber ab Mittwoch wieder.

Viel Spaß morgen früh


----------



## gershon (18. September 2003)

@holle:
Sonntag wär ich mal wieder für ne ftte cross country Runde zu haben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. September 2003)

Moin,
werde nachher mit cmjahn ein Ründchen drehen und heute Abend ehr nicht. Mal sehen was mein ZUstand sagt.
Sagt trotzdem mal Bescheid was geht. Wenn was geht. 

Wie sieht es morgen in der früh aus??


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. September 2003)

Ach ja, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Internetanbieter.
Bei wem seid Ihr denn so und was kostet es dort.
Will mir zeitraubende Nachforschungen ersparen. 

DAnke


----------



## tintin (19. September 2003)

@Steppenwolf-RM

Im Heise-Verlag gibt es gute Übersichten (rechte Spalte). Mit und ohne Anmeldung. 

http://www.heise.de/itarif/

Gruß


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (19. September 2003)

Salut miteinand, 

wir werden voraussichtlich am Sonntag morgen (so gegen 10.00 h) ne schöne Runde am Frauenkopf machen. Bisher mit dabei sind vielleicht der TDE, zwei Kumpels von mir und ich. 
Wer Lust hat sich uns anzuschließen und die Augen schon auf hat ist natürlich herzlich willkommen. 

Wenn wir was festes ausgmacht haben sag ich noch mal Bescheid.

also bis später
Grüße 
ra.


----------



## dmess (19. September 2003)

@ ra.bretzeln

sag bescheid wenns fest ist komme auch aus BB und wäre sofort dabei.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## tde (19. September 2003)

@Ra. Bretzeln: "Im Frühtau zu Berge..." und so weiter und so fort. Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei. Frage ist, wo wir uns um 10.00 Uhr treffen sollen. Wieder bei mir? Und dann für alle anderen so 10.15 Uhr Waldebene-Ost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (19. September 2003)

@tde: ich zieh des nochmal mit meinen beiden Kumpels gerade und sag Dir dann spätestens heute Abend Bescheid.

@dmess: dann können wir uns ja in BB treffen und gemeinsam nach Stgt. fahren. Genaueres heute Abend hier.

happy trails
ra.


----------



## trucker (19. September 2003)

@ BEAT

eigentlich wollte ich dabei bleiben, also bei euch meine ich, aber nach einem kurzen Talk hab ich niemand mehr gefunden. Hatte leider kein Spurensuchgerät mit dabei...
Hab noch einige Trails solo gefahren und dann ab ins Körbchen. War aber trotzdem toll, wenn es dann soweit ist, sag ich´s

@all dass ich im Dezember Geburtstag hab und dann kommen vielleicht noch mehr WEIL KEINER SAGEN KANN DASS ER ES NICHT GELESEN HAT.

___________
Theo


----------



## Koeni (19. September 2003)

@Steppenwolf-RM

Ja, hab auch welche bestellt, hatte kein Bock mehr auf das ständige Nachzentrieren der X223. Allerdings muß ich für den xt-Satz 200 berappen. Aber mein Händler zentriert die alten Lautfräder dann umsonst und ich kann auch zu ihm wenn's Probleme gibt.

Es gibt noch ein paar Bilder, aber die taugen nicht so viel. Von mir aus können wir aber gerne nochmal so ne Session machen. Dann vielleicht bei besserem Licht und mit Protektoren.
Ich würde auch gerne mal meine Spiegelreflex einsetzen, nur touren würde ich damit nicht und die Bilder müssten eingescannt werden oder eben auf altbekannte Weise...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. September 2003)

Hallo,

@tintin 
Danke für den Link

@all
Ich habe heute die Erfahrung einer brechenden Kettenstrebe machen müssen.
Resultate waren:
-bremsen mit der rechten Gesichtshälfte (schöne Schürfer)
-verstauchter Daumen links 
- Striemen auf dem Bauch 
und Rückenschmerzen. Meiner Nase zu urteilen bin ich knapp deren Bruch entgangen.
Die Kettenstrebe wurde gleich getauscht und somit ist das Rad wieder fit.
Ich hoffe am Mittwoch wieder mit gut funktionierendem Daumen fahren zu können.

@Koeni
Ja ja, LRS ist teuer. Aber was mut dat mut.
 
Die Session wird Klar wiederholt.

@beat
Ich habe heute den letzten Film gesehnen und muss sagen  
Hast Gut gefilmt und Michel hat super geschnitten.


----------



## Holle (19. September 2003)

Bin dabei am Sonntag 10:15 Uhr Frauenkopf.

@gershon: Und danach können wir ne schöne CC-Runde starten. Sag mir Bescheid um wieviel Uhr wir uns wann und wo treffen.

@Rest: Wer hat sonst noch Bock auf ne CC-Tour am Sonntag nachmittag. Zielgebiet: Solitude, Krumbachtal...des übliche halt. Allerdings 60 km+ (mit Pause)


----------



## Backwoods (19. September 2003)

Hi,

ich kann diesen Sonntag leider nicht! muss mitten in der nacht aufstehen und dann gehts in die nähe von ulm zum saison-vorbereitungstunier (volleyball)

wie siehts samstags aus? 

werde morgen am späten  nachmittag von hier richtung frauenkopf starten und mehr oder weniger den direkten weg dorthin nehmen. hab da noch nachholbedarf vom letzten sonntag


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (19. September 2003)

Hab zwar meine Kumpels noch net erreicht aber des macht nichts. Selbst wenn Sie net mitkommen (was ich aber nicht glaube) fahr ich hier in BB um 9.15 h los. Treffe dann um 10.00 h Tde und um 10.15 sind wir dann an der Waldebene-Ost.

@dmess: muß mal sehen wieviel Platz wir noch im Auto haben. Ich schick Dir mal per PM meine Handynummer dann können wir morgen mal telephonieren und alles Weitere ausmachen. 

bis dahin dann Kette rechts
ra.


----------



## dmess (19. September 2003)

ich melde mich morgen früh bei dir aufm Handy.  Auto hab ich selber, aber lass uns das morgenfrüh klären. (klappt schon)


----------



## Backwoods (19. September 2003)

Hi Holk,

mit was für einem bike fährst du gerade? hab die bilder von deinem razor bei den trailsurfern gesehen. mein beileid

bist du mfr probe gefahren?


----------



## FXO (20. September 2003)

Hi...
Wer von euch wär´denn mal bei nem nightride rund um die solitude am Start ??
Muß dringend mal meine mirage x testen...
Dieses jahr komm´ich dann auch in langen Hosen.

Gruß, FX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (20. September 2003)

Hi,

cool 2.. ein gedanke! meine freundin ist freitag abends immer im volleyball training iund ich hätte natürlich dann zeit zum biken 

würde dann aber eher von hier starten. bis zur solitde und zurück auf den üblichen trails ist dann ja kein problem. ich frag mich nur ob der krumbachtrail nicht etwas zu hardcore ist. diemirage dotzt da bestimmt so rum das sie nach ein paar metern sonst wo hin leuchtet   aber wir werden sehen.

wir können ja nächste woche einen neuen thread aufmachen "friday nightride" oder so. es komen bestimmt noch mehr mit.


----------



## FXO (20. September 2003)

Tach backwoods...

freitag nacht wär´n plan...
Krummbachtrail bei Nacht is schon hardcore, könnte aber klappen.
Mit der mirage x is dann auch die Beleuchtung halbwegs ok, bei mir wackelt die auch nicht...
Hätte auch noch nen mörderhellen 25W/12V Eigenbau-Halogenstrahler zu verleihen, allerdings ohne akku.

War eigentlich schon mal jemand im BP Hindelang?
Hätte mal jemand Lust??


----------



## tde (20. September 2003)

also, jetzt ist der Sonntag-Frühaufsteher-Termin fix: 10.15 Uhr Treffpunkt an der Waldebene-Ost beim Parkplatz von den Sportplätzen. Wir fahren so 2-3 Stunden die Trails rund um den Frauenkopf.

Wenn außer Holle sonst noch jemand kommen will, bitte hier posten. Ra.Bretzeln und der Rest startet um 10.00 Uhr mit mir von Ostheim (Höhe Wagenburgtunnel) aus, hoffen, dass wir den Aufstieg zur Waldebene-Ost bis 10.15 Uhr schaffen.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (20. September 2003)

@backwoods: hab ja noch mein gutes altes Decat. Hardtail das mir die Stange hält. 

Bin am Dienstag das MFR02 bei TDE probe gefahren. Is scho a geiles Teil, würde mir gut gefallen. 
Ich hab allerdings die Jungs von Hot-Chile ein bischen bearbeitet damit sie mir den Rahmen wieder richten. Hab gerade net's Geld um mir wieder so was teures zu kaufen und ich war ja mit dem Rayzor super zufrieden (brauch vielleicht nur mal ne neue Feder, aber das wollten wir ja noch mal ausrechnen),.
Das Problem is jetzt nur, dass es 8 bis 10 Wochen dauert bis die mir den Rahmen richten, aber das is es mir allemal wert.

Laß uns bald mal wieder fahren, kann halt net so große Sprünge mit dem Ht machen. 

Grüße 
ra.


----------



## Holle (20. September 2003)

O.K., hier der Termin für die Spätaufsteher. Treff mich mit gershon am Schloss Solitude um 13:30 Uhr. 
Also, wer da noch mit will, gerne !! Aber des wird ne längere CC-Runde, mit gut Höhenmeter, die ja immer mit drin sind, wenn man die Trails hier rocken will  

@FXO: Nightride wär mal ne feine Sache. Wär gern dabei bräucht aber noch n bisschen Licht für mein Bike. Wo gibt's sowas richtig helles?


----------



## Dafi (21. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Holle _
> *.....
> @FXO: Nightride wär mal ne feine Sache. Wär gern dabei bräucht aber noch n bisschen Licht für mein Bike. Wo gibt's sowas richtig helles? *



am Besten selber bauen  ansonsten unbezahlbar - einzig die Mirage/Mirage X liegt noch im Rahmen aber dazu gleich noch ein Ladegerät kaufen.

Dafi


----------



## FXO (21. September 2003)

Hi holle...
Die sigma mirage/mirage x gibts entweder in meinem Bikeshop in leonberg oder bei ebay. Mit etwas Verhandlungsgeschick greifst du das set dann für 60 ab. Nur Mirage ohne x kostet 39 (immer incl. ladegerät und montagematerial) , is aber fürn Wald zu dunkel. Selber bauen kommt dich mit akku und ladegerät auch nich´wesentlich billiger, ist dann nicht wasserdicht baumelt rum usw..Wenn du ´nen 12V Akku hast kann ich dir meine eigenbaulampe leihen...
Steht das mit freitag nacht eigentlich?? sollen wir da mal nen eigenen thread aufmachen oder tut das so??


----------



## Holle (21. September 2003)

Hm, 60 Öre is ja nich die Welt. Weiss aber net, ob mir des bis nächsten Freitag reicht zu besorgen. Mal checken und kucken, was es sonst noch so gibt.

N'en neuen Thread aufmachen kannst du gern, den "die Sonntagsfahrer" fahren Sonntag (heute geschehen) und die Nightrider eben Freitag nacht. 

@Dafi: Sorry, aber bin leider net so der Selber-Bauer, nur wenn die Lösungen von der Stange echt nix taugen.


----------



## Backwoods (21. September 2003)

Hi,

meine mirage hat inkl. mirage x bei hibike nur 50 euro gekostet. war ein schnäppchen letztes jahr.

wenn du ein 12V akku sucht (für den selbstgebauten beamer) geh mal in einen moped laden. da gibts bestimmt die 12v bleigel akkus. den kannst du dann eine alte trinkflasche montieren.

hatte gasnz vergessen dass ich die doppelkopfrunde aus meiner alten heimat am freitag zum zocken ins schwobaländle eingladen hab. also bei mir wirds leider doch nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (23. September 2003)

He, bevor hier die ersten Nightrides verabredet werden, sollten wir lieber nochmal bei Tageslicht fahren. 
Und nachdem ich langsam wieder Gefühl in die Beine bekomme (sauanstrengender Marathon am Sonntag), wie wäre es da mit einer lockeren Ausfahrt am Frauenkopf ? Vielleicht nicht ganz so heftig wie die *B* (eat) *B* (irthday) *T* (our) ?
Termin hängt allerdings auch ein wenig vom Wetter ab ...

Zerg


----------



## Ditsch (23. September 2003)

Hallo erstmal,

also, in 2 Tagen habe ich meine Prüfung fürs Vordiplom und danach will ich mir endlich mal wieder ordentlich Zeit fürs Radeln und Spaß-haben nehmen. Da ich hier unten nur im Asyl wohne als waschechter Hesse, kenne ich bisher auch nur relativ wenige Leute mit denen man mal eine Runde biken gehen und danach vielleicht noch ein Bierchen trinken kann. 
Ich bin alles, aber fit kann man mich nich bezeichnen. Deswegen wollte ich hier mal anfragen ob man sich bei euren Touren mal anschliessen kann.
Falls zerg10 s Aussage von der ersten Seite noch stimmt, dass er immer der Schiebemann ist, dann würde ich ihn gerne mal offiziell als "letzten Mann am Berg" ablösen  (habe mittlerweile sogar auch ein C9, wenns denn irgendwann mal funzt).
Also, ich kann nüscht, würde aber gerne was lernen und ein paar nette Leutz kennenlernen.
Die nächsten 2 Tage muss ich zwar noch mal büffeln, am Donnerstag nach der Prüfung nochmal mächtig einen Heben und mit den Studienkollegen den Grill anschmeissen, aber dann würde ich mal gerne wieder sportlich betätigen.
Falls noch ein Platz frei ist, dann meldet euch. Werde auch am Berg kämpfen und versuchen dran zu bleiben.

Grüssle

 DITSCH


----------



## Backwoods (23. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Ditsch _
> * Da ich hier unten nur im Asyl wohne als waschechter Hesse,
> DITSCH  *



I gude wie,

bin also doch net der einzige hier. hab meinen wohnsitz aber fest ins schwobaländle verlegt und werd auch bleiben  . wo kommst du genau her?

Burg F. bei DA Eberstadt rockt


----------



## Ditsch (23. September 2003)

Ei supä! 
Also ich bin aus Fulda, in der Nähe von der Wasserkuppe! Ich denke ich werde auch noch ein Weilchen hier bleiben. Eigentlich sind die Schwaben garnicht so schlimm wie man immer sagt (bis auf die Handwerksmeister  ). Ich mache hier unten, bei Schwäbisch Gmünd, ein BA Maschinenbau Studium. Und wenn mich die Firma nach 3 Jahren Ausbildung auch noch danach haben will werde ich dann wahrscheinlich auch meine hessische Nationalität ablegen. Da müssten wir ja glatt mal einen Äppelwoin Marathon veranstalten...   

Grüssle

Müllerchen aka es Ditsch


----------



## tde (24. September 2003)

@all: bin unschlüssig, ob ich heute nach Feierabend am Frauenkopf eine kleinere Runde drehen soll. Hat heute überhaupt jemand Zeit?


----------



## zerg10 (24. September 2003)

@tde
Heute wird's bei mir nix, wie wär's mit morgen ?

@ditsch
Willkommen im Club


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ditsch (24. September 2003)

Danke!
Seid ihr eigentlich alle Leistungsraketen?
Ansonsten sollte ich vor dem ersten Mal mit euch erstmal meine strapazierte Raucherlunge trainieren...
Grüssle

Ditsch, der sich langsam wegen der Präsentation morgen in die Hose scheisst


----------



## zerg10 (24. September 2003)

@ditsch
Leistungsraketen ? Meine Zeit für den Marathon am Sonntag (62km) war 3:30h ...

Viel Spass morgen  ,
Zerg


----------



## Holle (24. September 2003)

@all: Diese Woche wird bei mir nix mit Biken. Muss meine neue Wohnung renovieren, aber wenn jemand langweilig ist, der kann gern zum helfen vorbeikommen


----------



## cmjahn (24. September 2003)

Leistung??? Rakete???

Bin froh wenn ich mit den anderen mithalten kann


----------



## Ditsch (24. September 2003)

Ich glaube bei euch könnte man sich wohlfühlen....  

So, jetzt Internet aus und nochmal 2 Stündchen lernen!

 Ditsch


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. September 2003)

@zerg
Bin Morgen dabei.  Heubach schaue ich mir ein andermal an.
Wann soll es denn losgehen.
Treffpunkt wieder Stelle? Uhrzeit ist mir egal.
@ Ditsch 
Hallo erst mal. Wenn Rakete, dann mit defektem SCHUB. 
Also bis bald mal.
@Holle 
immer schön von unten nach oben rollen. 
Viel Spaß.


----------



## Backwoods (24. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steppenwolf-RM _
> *
> Heubach schaue ich mir ein andermal an.
> *



Hab ich was verpasst??


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. September 2003)

@Backwoods

Wieso verpasst?
Ich habe noch Urlaub und wollte mal nach Heubach.
Aber da ich noch ein paar Verspannungen nach meinem Crasch habe kann ich mich noch nicht optimal bewegen. Den Kopf.
Also fahr ich ein anderes mal hin. In der Woche wäre halt gut gewesen da nix los wäre. Denke ich.

Wann fährst Du denn mal wieder hin??


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. September 2003)

Hat mal wieder jemand ein paar neue Spots gefunden?


----------



## Ditsch (24. September 2003)

In Heubach ist ein North Shore Trail! Leckere Geschichte. Aber trauen tu ichs mich noch nicht, ausserdem sind da auch ein paar schöne Freeride Strecken!
Wenn ihr wollt kann ich ein paar Bilder machen und in die Gallerie stellen. Da ist auch die ehemalige Downhillstrecke vom Deutschlandcup.
So, guts Nächtle!

 Ditsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto (25. September 2003)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin erst seit einer Woche in Stuttgart angekommen, deswegen kenne ich hier noch keinen anderen Biker .Ich  würde gerne mit euch am Sonntag mitfahren, wenn möglich....
Danke vielmals und bis bald, hoff'ich  
Ciao
gregpappy


----------



## tde (25. September 2003)

@Steppenwolf-RM: wie sieht's heute aus. Ich erreiche dem Zerg nicht, und alleine will ich auch nicht fahren. Bist Du am Start? Vorschlag Treffpunkt: Stelle, so ca 17.30 Uhr. Wenn ja, lass uns per pm mal die Mobilnummern austauschen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. September 2003)

@tde
Hallo,
ich werde 17:30 an der Stelle sein. Nummer habe ich Dir geschickt.
Meld Dich mal per Handy. Bis nachher.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. September 2003)

@Ditsch
Eine Führung durch die Freeride Strecken finde ich gut.
MAch schon mal nen Plan dafür.

@all

Hat schon jemand was fürs WE geplant?
Ausser den Jungs mit dem Hänger.


----------



## tde (26. September 2003)

@Steppenwolf-RM: nachdem ich gestern (fast) alle neuralgischen Punkte der FRauenkopf-Runde ohne Sturz geMFRt bin, setze ich mich dafür ein, dass die Kid-Carrier-Challenge morgen zu eben diesen Punkten führt  Dann bist Du bestimmt auch dabei, oder? Aber nur mit Hänger, egal ob mit oder ohne Kind. 

War nett gestern, müssen wir vielleicht nächste Woche wiederholen. Sonntag wird's bei mir nichts, wenn ich Samstag für länger ausrücke. Bis denne


----------



## Ditsch (26. September 2003)

Sagt einmal, wo ist denn dieser Punkt wo ihr euch Sonntags immer trefft?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. September 2003)

@tde
Warum nicht?
Ich bin mal gespannt wie Ihr mit "Hänger"  den Dürrbach fahrt. 
Eine Wiederholung ist natürlich angesagt.
Übrigens fahr ich keine andere Linie mehr als meine eigene.
Der Winkel für den einen Sprung war zu spitz. Die andere Anfahrt ist direkter und man springt nicht zu weit nach links. DAhin wo es keinen Grip gibt.


----------



## tde (26. September 2003)

@Steppenwolf-RM: ja ja, immer diese unoriginellen Ausreden. Besser: "Mich hat's hingehauen, weil da hinten im Wald zehn nackte Models langgelaufen sind, hast Du die nicht auch gesehen? Da konnt' ich die Landezone natürlich nicht mehr so genau anvisieren" - oder: "Unten stand ein Grizzlybär, über den musste ich rüberjmpen, so zehn, zwölf Meter. Klar, dass es das dann mit der Landung nichts wurde, verstehst Du doch oder?" 

@Ditsch: Gibt keinen festen Treffpunkt, sondern das hängt jeweils von der Tour und den Fahrern ab. Schau einfach rein, wann wo was startet. Wenn Du etwas nicht kennst, frag nach und Du bekommst per pm oder Telefon eine genaue Wegbeschreibung. Grüße


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. September 2003)

@tee dee eee

Ich sehe schon, ich muss mehr Phantasie mitbringen.
Schließlich ist es ja auch ein Märchenwald.
Den einen Sprung vom letzten Trail müssen wir beim nächsten Besuch unbedingt befestigen. 

Ich fahre evtl. morgen eine Runde am FK zusammen mit einem Kumpel. Wenn Ihr mit Euren  Kids vorbei kommt, dann klingelt mal durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (26. September 2003)

Hi zusammen,

melde mich für dieses WE erstmal komplett ab. Werde gleich heimgehen u. mir die nächste Tage Tee u. heisse Zitrone gönnen.
 
Und dann im Fieberwahn die restlichen Teile für's Dirtbike bestellen 

Cu next week,
Zerg


----------



## beat (26. September 2003)

Für Kurzentschlossenen:
Auch heute findet mal wieder eine Auflage der legendären Frauenkopfrunde statt, mit dabei sind bis jetzt nur ich und ccfloater, evtl. noch zwei weitere Kollegen. Wer mitkommen will sollte zu folgendem Treffpunkt erscheinen:
Entweder um 17.00 Uhr an der Ecke Frauenkopfstraße/Eselweg (das ist mitten im Stadtteil Frauenkopf, an der Bushaltestelle) oder um ~17.05-17.10 (schlimmstenfalls eben 17.15) Uhr an der Stelle.
Wir biken bis zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit !

Gruß,

beat

P.S.: Nächste Woche bin ich erstmal im Bikeurlaub.


----------



## Backwoods (26. September 2003)

Hi,

@Zerg gute besserung

@steppenwolf: wann willst du morgen fahren. ich hab nur morgen nachmittag zeit. ne runde am FK wäre ok. weiss aber ncoh net ob ich ein auto hab. und für 1-2 stunden fahr ich da net rüber. so 3 std sollten wir schon biken!

vielleicht so 14 bis 17 uhr?

poste ncohmal oder lass uns telefonieren


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. September 2003)

@Backwoods

Schade, kann nur Früh fahren. Werde hier gegen 9:30 los machen und gegen 14:00 wieder hier sein. 
Wie sieht es Sonntag aus?
Ich weis zwar noch nicht was anliegt, aber evtl. hab ich Zeit.
MAl sehen.


----------



## Flameboy (27. September 2003)

is jemand von euch morgen im schönbuch (böblingen, Herrenberg, Tübingen) unterwegs ?


----------



## Floater (27. September 2003)

Wäre heute auf jeden fall noch zu ner tour bereit, am liebsten auch frauenkopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (27. September 2003)

Hi,

@Floater
hab gerade deine sms gelesen. Hab mich aber vorhin entschlossen diese wochenende mal auszusetzen   hab seit mehreren wochen vom volleyball ne leichte zerrung im oberschenkel, die dann wohl hoffentlich mal besser wird. morgen haben wir spieltag und ich will mich deswegen etwas schonen. außerdem hab ich hier daheim noch genug geschäft und komm dann heut abend auch endlcih mal dazu zumindes die jr. t in den neuen rahmen zu montieren  

morgen passt leider wegen volleyball nicht. frag mal den steppenwolf. der wollte eh mal nach heubach

bis dann mal


----------



## Floater (27. September 2003)

> morgen passt leider wegen volleyball nicht. frag mal den steppenwolf. der wollte eh mal nach heubach



hiermit geschehen!bin morgen mit den göppingern in heubach am start, wenn also der steppenwolf oder sonst jemand lust hat mitzukommen einfach mal melden!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. September 2003)

@Floater
Das wäre ne super Idee gewesen wenn ich schon meine Stabile Schwinge hätte. Doch ich habe noch die Ausführung, welche ich letzte Woche geschrottet habe.
Wenn das Wetter mitmacht, bin ich das nächste mal dabei.
Ich wünsche gutes Wetter. 
Ansonsten wirds glatt.

@BAckwoods
Der Sprung am FK ist nun nicht mehr "abrollbar". Er wurde modifiziert. Nix für mich.
 

@zerg
ich hoffe Du bist bald wieder fit.


----------



## Floater (28. September 2003)

zwecks niteride: wenn da wer geht, bin ich auf jeden fall dabei, schon lange nicht mehr gemacht!


----------



## tde (29. September 2003)

auf eine Nachtfahrt hätte ich auch Bock, habe aber kein Equipment außer so eine normale Sigma-Lampe für den Lenker. Sagt früh genug Bescheid, dann rüste ich auf.

@Backwoods: herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Rahmen, respektive dann also bald neuem Freerider. Bin mal gespannt, wenn alles komplett ist (bitte um Probefahrtgelegenheit!). Falls Du mit dem Panzer unsere Touren inklusive Komplett-Dainese-Rüstung mitfährst und nicht schlapp machst, bekommst Du von mir die goldene Fit-und-Fun-Medaille verliehen. Solltest Du dann auch noch den Holle am Berg versägen, will ich 'nen Autogramm von Dir


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. September 2003)

Hallo Leute,
habt Ihr alle hier nix vor?? Hier geht ja gar nix.
Ich habe morgen nicht viel Zeit, aber ich werde eine kleine Runde am Frauenkopf drehen. Ivan kommt auch. Einige kennen Ihn ja.
Ich werde gegen 16:30 an dere Stelle sein. Ivan ist auch dort. Er kommt schon ehr und wir treffen uns dort. 

Hat jemand Lust??

Ich kann nur bis 17:55 fahren da ich noch ins Kino will.
Geplante Runde :
Dürrbachtrail
Trail zum Kneipbad runter (keine Ahnung ob der einen NAmen hat)
Hoch zu den Kickern
und wenn noch Zeit ist einen Trail auf der anderen Seite des Waldes

Ivan fährt evtl. noch länger. Ich muss ja wie gesagt weg.

Gibt es sonst was neues hier????


----------



## tde (30. September 2003)

@Steppenwolf-RM: ich bin heute voraussichtlich auch dort oben, allerdings erst ab 17.00 Uhr oder so. Fahre mit einem Kollegen die Runde, Date ist aber noch nicht ganz fix. Vielleicht sehen auf den Trails oder ich klingel mal durch, wo Du gerade steckst.

War gestern kurz zweimal den Dürrbach runter. Ein bisschen matschig, aber alles super fahrbar (staubt halt nicht mehr so )


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. September 2003)

@tde
Ja ja der Dürrbach. Staubt nicht mehr so ist dafür aber rutschig auf den Wurzeln.
Bin mal gespannt ob wir uns sehen oder treffen. Ivan will heute mal den "Monster"Drop, in meinen Augen, springen.
Also bis später.


----------



## Koeni (30. September 2003)

Hallo die Herren!

Wie Ihr ja wisst, leide ich seit dem 08.09(!) an der Bikeinderreperatur- Krankheit. Und bisher ist keine Genesung in Sicht. Mein Händler hat sich in den Urlaub verdrückt und selbst wenn Ghost das Bike fertig hätte, an mich würden sie's nicht schicken. Also mindestens noch 1 1/2 Wochen warten 

Ja, und da ich für die kalte Jahreszeit sowieso ein langarm Trikot brauche, werde ich mir wohl das IBC-Teil bestellen. Ich find des nämlich ganz hübsch .
Wenn von Euch vielleicht oiner interesse hat, könnten wir sammelbestellen, also bescheid sagen.

Den Leuten, die zum "Sonntagsfahrer-event" wünsch ich viel Spaß.

Bis demnächst, Gruß vom Bikelosen sich den A.... breitsitzter


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. September 2003)

@Koeni
hallo erst mal.
Ich kann mitfühlen. HAbe mein alten Esel selbst oft verschicken müssen. Aber so  lange musste ich nie warten. 
Viel Spaß beim Biketeile bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QMic (1. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Stuttgarter...

ich habe mich grad mal hingestzt und bei google nach stuttgarter trails gesucht... und so bin ich eben auf das forum und diesen thread gestossen.

ich fahr seit ca. einem jahr hier in stgt mit nem kumpel... aber das einzige was wir kennen sind halt die 'normalen' wege am fernsehturm... vielleicht können wir uns ja auch mal anschliessen, dann könnt ihr zwei berlinern mal zeigen wo's hier in stgt langgeht 

gruss qmic


----------



## tde (1. Oktober 2003)

@Steppenwolf-RM: habe gestern noch den Ivan getroffen, der immer noch dabei war, mit dem Hardtail den Monsterdrop zu knacken. Amüsant. Leider endete ein paar Minuten später für den Bekannten von mir die Tour mit einer Direktfahrt in die Notaufnahme. Wahrscheinlich Schlüsselbein, Tossy3 oder gleich beides 

@QMic: kein Problem, ihr seid herzlich eingeladen. Habe als Ex-Nordlicht auch zwei Jahre gebraucht, um die richtigen Trails zu finden. Am Wochenende bin ich allerdings im Fichtelgebirge, die anderen fahren aber bestimmt, und ihr könnt euch anschließen. Schaut einfach an dieser Stelle regelmäßig rein. Ich werde näcshte Woche eine Feierabendrunde am Frauenkopf machen.


----------



## tintin (1. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tde _
> *...Direktfahrt in die Notaufnahme. Wahrscheinlich Schlüsselbein, Tossy3 oder gleich beides
> *



Euch kann man auch nicht alleine lassen ...


Ich weiß, wer im Glashaus sitzt ...

Gruß


----------



## QMic (1. Oktober 2003)

aua... dann wünsche ich mal gute besserung!!! hoffentlich ist's nicht ganz so schlimm!
und ich werde hier auf jedenfall jetzt öfter reingucken! Ob es dieses wochenende schon klappt glaub ich aber nicht, da hab ich besuch in meiner bude


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Oktober 2003)

@tde
... was macht Ihr nur??
Aber das geht ja bekanntlich schneller als man denkt.
Wo hat es Deinen Kumpel denn gelegt?? An den Kickern?
Nächste Woche werden die letzten Minuten des Sonnenlichtes genutzt. Sprich Feierabendrunde. Der letzte Wegtipp von Dir war wirklich nicht schlecht. Sehr direkter Weg aber auch direkt steil.

Habt Ihr Ivan wenigsten gut zugesprochen? Der will ja unbedingt springen. Ich lass den aus. Ist mir egal wer den springt. Allerdings ziehe ich den Hut davor.

Gestern wie gesagt hatte ich leider keine Zeit mehr. Habe aber zeitlich alles gut hinbekommen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Oktober 2003)

@QMic
Ihr könnt ja nächste Woche dann mal mitfahren.
Solltet Euch dann auf 17:00 an der Haltestelle "Stelle" einrichten.
Lange ist es ja nicht mehr hell.


----------



## QMic (1. Oktober 2003)

Stelle ist gut... da weiss ich wo die is 
was habt ihr denn in euerm Programm jede Woche drin??
So wie sich die letzten Posts anhören scheint ihr ja schon ziehmlich 'kranker' geworden zu sein  ... als noch im ersten Post zu lesen ist: 



> _Original geschrieben von zerg10 _
> *... kein Sprung weiter wie 2m, keinen Drop über 20cm
> 
> Jeder ist willkommen... *



Aber ich bin schon total gespannt! Werd heute abend gleich mal Kumpel fragen, ob er auch Bock hat... das wird sicher lustich 

Gruss QMic


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Oktober 2003)

@QMic
Wenn Du die Stelle kennst und eh schon am Fernsehturm die Trails fährtst, wirst Du evtl. ja was wiedererkennen.

Auf der Tour ist eigenlich alles dabei. Es geht Bergauf, Trails mit Kickern hinunter, eine Steilkante gibt es auch und viele schöne Sachen mehr. 

Die Runde ist von den Fahrern abhängig. Das Tempo ebnso.
Obwohl ich sagen muss, das es Human und somit auch für mich
machbar ist. Übrigens: wäre ich für jemanden der mich am Ende der Gruppe ablösen würde dankbar.  Würde auch mal ein Bier spendieren.  

Fahr/t einfach mal mit. Es war bisher immer lustitsch.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (1. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Koeni _
> *. Also mindestens noch 1 1/2 Wochen warten
> 
> *



@Koeni: mensch Koeni hass Du es gut. Mein Rahmen ist zweck bruchs schon ein Monat weg und es kann (bzw. soll) noch 2 Monate dauern bis er wieder ganz. Der Trend geht aber ganz klar zum Zweitbike.

@all: bin das ganze WE in Gallien unterwegs. Vielleicht bin ich nächste Woche wieder am Start. 

Salut,
ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QMic (2. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steppenwolf-RM _
> * ... wäre ich für jemanden der mich am Ende der Gruppe ablösen würde dankbar. ... *



^^ dann biste ja bald nicht mehr letzter... ich fahre übrigens auch 'nur' ein hardtail.
und ich habe mit meinem kollegen (robi) mal gequatscht... in der woche wär's nicht so gut, der ist da lange in der BA und ich bin auch meinstens bis 17 oder 18 uhr arbeiten... und danach ist's ja schon dunkel 
deswegen wird's am wochenende wohl besser klappen! (ausserdem hat sich robi vorgesten sein schaltwerk durchgebrochen ^^ )

mir ist jetzt aber gerade langweilig... und deswegen werd ich jetzt noch mal schnell ein bissel durch den regen fahren... da hat man frei und es regnet


----------



## zerg10 (2. Oktober 2003)

So, melde Steppenwolf (So, jetzt gibt es kein Zurück mehr Dich ) u. mich für dieses WE ab, weil wir u.a. den Bikepark Bischofsmais aufmischen werden.
Mit von der Partie ist noch Otto, die alte Bergziege, einigen noch aus den Anfängen der Sonntagsfahrer ein Begriff. 
Berichte u. Bilder folgen. Euch natürlich auch viel Spass u. wenig Bruch ...

CU,
Zerg


----------



## tde (2. Oktober 2003)

@zerg: viel Spaß in Bayern. Ich bin auch dort, aber in einer anderen Ecke (leider wird's wohl nichts mit Biken, weil die Fichtelgebirgs-Locals alle außer Wald sind  ). Hast Du eigentlich noch den BC800-Tacho über? Würde ich gerne haben.

@Rest: bis nächste Woche. Wünsche euch allen beste Gesundheit .


----------



## Wutzid (2. Oktober 2003)

@Qmic:

Du bist doch der vom Qvinetz, oder? Net schlecht, das Teil am Lyric Pavillon, aber die Rede war irgendwie a bissl arm, so vom Inhalt her, aber darum gings ja auch net. Also weiter so! 

So genug offtopic, ich werd morgen wahrscheinlich in der Stadt in bissle rumkurven und dann zu nem sehr! coolem Sprung in den Rosensteinpark. Wer Lust hat kann ja mit, werd morgen dann noch die Ziet und den Ort hier reinstellen, wird so Nachmittag-Abend sein.


----------



## FXO (2. Oktober 2003)

Hi...
Hat irgendjemand extrem spontan morgen Bock auf den Bikepark Hindelang??
Hab evtl. noch einen platz frei...


----------



## QMic (2. Oktober 2003)

@Wutzid
ja, der eine von den drei typen bin ich... ich habe die andern beiden beim ersten stuttgarter FM kennengelernt... den sommer-winter-mob... den hab ich auch organisiert, da war ich auch ganz stolz auch mich   ... hehe, genug selbstlob! war es dein erster mob?? der nächste folgt bald!

"so genug off topic"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (2. Oktober 2003)

@wutzid: wo gibts denn im rosensteinpark einen genialen sprung?


----------



## [[email protected]@[email protected][email protected]] (3. Oktober 2003)

Also ich wohn ja gleich beim Rosenstein, naja fast gleich... aber binn sehr oft dort, wenn du dort nen guten sprung suchst bist du fast überall gut bedient, solang dir dein leben noch recht ist, rund ums museum, egal welche strecke du nimmst auser nach City da am brunnen rechts


----------



## Wutzid (4. Oktober 2003)

der Sprung, den ich mein, ist direkt an den Seen an der U-Bahnhaltestelle am Leuze. Da kannste über ne Wiese runter schön Anlauf nehmen, dann über nen Mäuerchen an so nem "Aussichtspunkt" springen und 2-6 Meter weiter wieder landen. Die Landung ist so ziemlich das schönste, was ich hier in Stuttgart kenne. 
Um über das Mäuerchen zu kommen, musste dir halt nen Brett organisieren (ca 1,5m lang). Da ist auch eins in der Nähe versteckt, musste mal suchen, genau will ichs net sagen, und räums danach wieder auf!!

Der Sprung ist gut an der abgefahrenen Wiese drunter zu erkennen.


----------



## QMic (4. Oktober 2003)

uiui.. ich kenn den sprung! bin ihn aber selber noch nie gesprungen ^^
aber ich habe da auch mal nen krankenwagen beobachtet wie der einen biker dort eingeladen hat!! da war ich aber grad nur als spaziergänger unterwegs


----------



## Wutzid (5. Oktober 2003)

ja, genau das ist der Sprung. Da gibts ne Fotostory von dem Sturz irgendwo in den weiten des Netzes (weiß echt nimmer, wo ich das gesehen hab). Sind auch n paar Röntgenaufnahmen dabei, mit jeder Menge Schrauben in den Rippen und Beckenknochen oder so. 
Trotzdem ist der Sprung echt nicht schwer.


----------



## [[email protected]@[email protected][email protected]] (5. Oktober 2003)

Jau der is mir bekannt...


----------



## zerg10 (6. Oktober 2003)

Tach zusammen, melde mich heil u. unversehrt zurück, auch wenn wir gestern 7h   für die Heimfahrt gebraucht haben.

Ankunft am Freitag mit Nieselregen, also Regenjacken raus u. eine kleine Runde (30km) mit ein paar Highlights gedreht.
Samstag ab in den Bikepark, kaum Regen (dafür jede Menge Pfützen auf den Ideallinien), saukalt (ca. 4°C), vor allem auf'm Lift.
Waren trotzdem jede Menge Leute da u. ich konnte endlich mal so Dinger wie ein M1 Pro u. ein Santa Cruz V10 in freier Wildbahn bewundern.
Ich hab' auch mittlerweile eine Karte für einen 30km Freeride vom Bikepark runter nach Deggendorf, das is' dann für's nächste Camp geplant. Abends dann   
Sonntag war Dauerregen u. Megastau. mehr sag' ich dazu nich'.

Tja, bei besserem Wetter wäre es bestimmt lustiger geworden, also merkt auch schonmal einen Termin um Ostern 'rum vor ...

Zerg

@tde
Den Sigma kannst Du für'n Winter geliehen haben, kein Problem. Diese Woche kaffeetrinken am Boschareal ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Oktober 2003)

@Zerg
Bei 7 Stunden fahrt, wäre ich aus der Hose gehüpft. 
Hauptsache Ihr hattet Spaß am WE. Hier war am Freitag auch super Wetter. Sa und So leider nicht so sehr.

@all
So wie es zur Zeit aussieht wird es wohl diese Woche nix groß mit biken. Regen pur. 
Ich war gestern , auf Grund der guten Wetterlage, mit Ivan in Kornwestheim an der Dirtline.
Da ich ja Dirttechnisch gar nix kann, war diese Bahn optimal.
Die Tables und ein paar kleinere Double waren gut zum üben.
Werde wohl öfter mal dahin gehen. 

Falls diese Woche noch jemand fahren geht, bitte Bescheid geben. Bis Donnerstag kann ich noch. Am WE fahre ich in die Heimat.

@Qmic
sieht nicht so gut aus mit einer kleinen Tour.


----------



## QMic (9. Oktober 2003)

@Steppenwolf-RM
cool, ich habt 'dirttechnisch' auch nix drauf... wäre ja auch mal interessant da vorbei zu schauen. 

sonst ist's bei mir auch gerade in der woche nicht viel zeit zum biken! morgen bauen wir erstmal bei meinem kollegen das neue schaltwerk ran und dann hoffen wir am sonntag auf gutes wetter!


----------



## tde (9. Oktober 2003)

@all: wer kommt morgen mit in den Wald, spielen? Ich werde wohl so gegen Spätnachmittag eine Runde drehen (evt. Frauenkopf?).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (10. Oktober 2003)

@tde
Und wie sieht es bei Dir am WE aus ? Vorausgesetzt das Wetter macht mit, hätte ich Samstag- u. Sonntagnachmittag Zeit ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Oktober 2003)

@all

na alle wieder wach. Konntet Eure Finger wohl bei diesem Wetter nicht überreden mal zu schreiben.  Ich war vorgestern mal ne MInirunde drehen. Bei so einem Wetter bin ich schon seit 5 Monaten nicht mehr gefahren. Falls IHr jemanden mit Schneckentempo durch den Wald fahren gesehen habt, dann war ich das. Der Boden hier in STGT. ist teilweise wie Lehm und wenn er das nicht ist, dann ist er aber bei dem Wetter mind. so rutschig.

Na ja. 

Am WE wird also gefahren wie ich das hier gelesen habe. Ich komme erst am Sonntag gegen 13:00 wieder nach Stgt..
Je nach Wetter, würde ich entweder mit Euch fahren bzw. zu Euch stoßen oder nach Kornwestheim fahren.

Schreibt mir bitte mal ne SMS wann Ihr am Sonntag los wollt. Dann kann ich Euch ja noch mal kontaktieren.

So und jetzt wünsch ich Euch viel Spaß für Morgen und gehe an die Arbeit.

Mike


----------



## tde (10. Oktober 2003)

@zerg: bin dieses WoEnd abgemeldet, nicht im Lande. Nächste Woche Feierabendrunde?


----------



## Koeni (11. Oktober 2003)

@all

Ich geb alles um nächste Woche, spätestens nächstes Wochenende wieder dabei zu sein.
Hab Ihre mal was neues entdeckt ?


----------



## Backwoods (11. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

ich hatte vor morgen nachmittag zu ner runde hier ab sifi zu starten. enwerder über uni und heßlach rüber zum frauenkopf (und dann mit der s-bahn heim) oder richtung krumbachtal/solitude/ burg dischingen.

ich wollte so gegen 1400 starten


----------



## trucker (11. Oktober 2003)

@BAET im Trailfieber
Wie war Deine Tour?
Sah sie so aus?


----------



## trucker (11. Oktober 2003)

Die Graphig ist ja besch*****!!
In echt, bzw auf meiner CD sieht das viiel besser aus?!

@BEAT
oder sah Deine Tour so aus?


----------



## Backwoods (12. Oktober 2003)

Hallo??

geht heut keiner ausser mir biken  

wie bereits angekündigt werde ich spätestens um 14:00 hier in sifi starten entweder zum frauenkopf rüber treten oder richtung solitude/burg dischingen.

wenn keiner am frauenkopf unterwegs ist fahr ich zur burg D. da war ich schon länger nciht mehr.


----------



## beat (12. Oktober 2003)

Ist schon etwas spät, deshalb fasse ich mich am besten etwas kürzer bevor ich noch kurz ins Bett hüpfe:

@Backwoods & all: Doch, ich gehe heute zusammen mit Thommi (Trialmeister  ) biken. Allerdings nichts spektakuläres - wir wollen um 15.30 Uhr hier am Frauenkopf losstarten und endlich mal wieder unsere Bärensee-Runde drehen. D. h. eher weniger Trailanteil, evtl. noch Botnang-Trail runter und vorher halt Solitude. Tempomäßig wird's auch nicht besonders schnell. Soviel dazu, wer sich angesprochen fühlt kann ja kurz durchläuten oder posten, ich schau auf jeden Fall um die Mittagszeit wieder 'rein.

@Trucker: Naja, so ähnlich sah es schon aus. Das Wetter war fein, und die Kondi als auch die Strecken haben perfekt gepasst. So war ich dieses Jahr wohl einer der letzten Biker die so spät nochmal über's Eisjöchl sind. Mehr zu diesem wirklich genialen Pass in Superfriends aktuellem Thread über die "Ronda Altissima" und auf www.mountainbiker.it.

Gruß,

beat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (12. Oktober 2003)

Moin Beat,

schon wach?  

ich werde so etwa in die selbe gegend starten. wenn ich den weg von der uni oben zur brücke über die strasse am see bike klingelich mal kurz durch. 

ich werde von dort aus aber auf alle fälle den mahdentaltrail noch mitnehmen und erst dann hinter zur solitude fahren. den botnang trail hab ich dann auch im program


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Oktober 2003)

@all
Wer hat morgen Lust auf eine Runde? Bin nun schon lange nicht mehr gefahren und das Wetter soll nicht schlecht werden.
Wo ist mir egal. Ich könnte 16:30 an der Stelle sein. Ich nehme das Bike mit zur Arbeit und dadurch bin ich recht schnell am FK.
Wer später nachkommt, kann aufgesammelt werden oder stößt dazu.

@zerg
Bist Du dabei?! 

@Beat
Wie sind die Trails am FK?? Auch so rutschig wie hier oder ist der Boden brauchbar??


----------



## beat (13. Oktober 2003)

Hey SteppenwolfRM!

Die Trails habe ich heute nur ganz leicht angecheckt. Ich denke aber daß es schon einigermaßen abgetrocknet sein dürfte. Tja, jetzt kommt halt die andere Jahreszeit und da geht's hier um den FK teils schon recht rutschig zu - gute Fahrtechnikübung also.
Morgen langt's mir leider nicht, insofern wünsche ich viel Spaß!

Gruß,

beat


----------



## zerg10 (13. Oktober 2003)

@all
Wie wäre es mit FK am Mittwoch ? Da hätte ich endlich mal wieder Zeit.

@steppenwolf-rm
Heute klappt's bei mir leider (wieder) nicht.

@beat
Wie war Eure Runde gestern noch ? Und wer war der dritte bei Euch, den kannte ich noch nicht ?

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Oktober 2003)

@zerg10

Mittwoch bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## zerg10 (13. Oktober 2003)

16:30 An der "Stelle" ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Oktober 2003)

16:30 an der Stelle geht klar. Dann bis Mittwoch.


----------



## Backwoods (13. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

war gestern mit dem Keks   unterwegs. die trails liessen sich eigentlich alle gut fahren und waren größtenteils gut abgetrocknet.

Sifi, Bernhardtshöhe, katzenbachsee, trail hinter max p institut lang, uni,...

hab mit freuden gesehen dass an dem trail hand angelegt wurde und die sprünge etwas höher sind  . das war auch der einzige der noch ziemlich nass war

...., wasserleitungsweg zur brücke am bärensee, mahdentaltrail bis adac, solitude, botnang trail, uphill hoch und dann rechts runter den augentaltrail... (fussgänger mit kinderwagen  verlaufen??)

hab den mal so genannt weil der unten auf dem augentalweg endet

...., hinter der solitude durch zum krumbachtrail, runter bis glemseck, kaba hof und heim

war echt geiles wetter, aber man hat selbst da noch leute getroffen wo man sonst nie welche trifft!


da ich werder sa noch so kann, werde ich freitg mal den ersten richtigen nightride anpeilen!


----------



## birg (13. Oktober 2003)

@Backwoods:
Bist Du sicher, daß es ein Fußgänger mit Kinderwagen und nicht ein blaues Trek HT mit Kinderanhänger samt 2 eingepackten Kids war??


----------



## Koeni (14. Oktober 2003)

@dercookie

Hey, Du alte Sau , ich sehe Du bist gerade online. Lang, lang ist's her. Komm doch mal wieder mit, oder lass was von Dir hören.

Gruß Koni


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Oktober 2003)

@Koeni
Was ist denn mit Dir nun eigentlich? Rad immernoch weg?


----------



## tde (14. Oktober 2003)

@zerg: wann und von wo aus fährst Du morgen los in Richtung Stelle? Vielleicht können wir zusammen fahren. Bin mit Bike in der Innenstadt.


----------



## zerg10 (15. Oktober 2003)

@tde
Treffe mich so um 16:30Uhr mit Steppenwolf an der Stelle. Je nach Weg brauche ich ca. 30min um da hin zu kommen.
Wie wäre es mit 16:00Uhr Feuersee/Rote Kapelle ?


----------



## Koeni (15. Oktober 2003)

@Steppenwolf-RM
Ich dreh bald durch .Mein Händler ist aus'm Urlaub zurück, aber noch kein Bike da. Wenn's diese Woche nicht kommt, mach ich mal Stress bei Ghost. Ich hffe, dass ich am Wochenende endlich wieder fahren kann.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Oktober 2003)

@Koeni
Viel Glück. Und mach mal ordentlich Dampf.
Es regnet bald wieder. 

Bis bald.


----------



## zerg10 (17. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

wie sieht es mit 'ner kleinen Ausfahrt am Sonntag aus bzw. wer ist noch mit dabei ?
Ort wäre der Frauenkopf u. Umgebung, Zeitraum 13:00 - 15:00.

CU,
Zerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (17. Oktober 2003)

Moin Zerg,

wir haben dieses wochenende sa & so volleyballspiel. wird bei mir also leider nix!

ich war letzten sonntag ne schöne runde drehen. der cookie war zum teil dabei.

bis die tage dann. werde nachher mal nen thread wegen einem nightride eröffnen.


----------



## SOX (17. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Zerg und die anderen,
ich wäre eventuell mit am Sonntag dabei.
Hoffentlich kennst Du Dich am Frauenkopf gut aus, ich habe keine Ahnung, wie man da fährt.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Backwoods (17. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SOX _
> *Hoffentlich kennst Du Dich am Frauenkopf gut aus
> Gruß Gerd *



Darauf kannst du wetten, dass sich die sonntagsfahrer am FK gut auskennen. Da gibts auf engem raum viele highlights  . du wirst begeistert sein!

ich kann ja leider nicht.

@all werde heut abend anstelle eines nightride mal mein neues bike weiter zusammendübeln. hab jetzt fast alle teile und noch das ein oder andere problemchen. e-type umwerfer bleibt am gr. kettenblatt hängen  vermutlich zu kurze bremsleitung am VR  HR muss noch aussermittig zentriert werden.....


----------



## SOX (18. Oktober 2003)

@zerg10:
Sagen wir Treffpunkt 13:00 Uhr an der Stelle? 
Ich schick Dir mal meine Handy-Nr. mit pm, falls bei Dir was dazwischen kommt.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Flameboy (18. Oktober 2003)

jemand morgen im herrenberg raum (schönbuch allgemein) unterwegs ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Oktober 2003)

Hallo, 
leider kann ich morgen nicht am Nachmittag fahren.
FAlls jemand um 10:00 mitfahren will, dann bitte gegen 10:00 Uhr an der Stelle.
Ich schau hier morgen früh gegen 9:00 Uhr rein.


----------



## zerg10 (18. Oktober 2003)

@Steppenwolf-RM
Sorry, hab, mir den freien Nachmittag mit 'nem Vormittag erkaufen müssen. Komm doch lieber morgen Nachmittag für die 2h mit ...

Gruss,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Oktober 2003)

@zerg
Schade. Mal sehen. Aber wie es aussieht werde ich wohl früh fahren müssen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Oktober 2003)

10:00ist mir doch zu früh. Es sieht kalt aus draussen. 
Mal sehen ob ich heute fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (19. Oktober 2003)

@SOX, Steppenwolf-RM
War heute morgen (aus Versehen) mit dem Bike Brötchen holen, war das kalt ...
Werde deshalb lieber heute nachmittag ab 14:00 im Sommerrain ein bisschen Techniktraining betreiben u. anschliessend evtl. die Dirtline am UFA-Palast checken.
Könnt Euch ja anschliessen, aber mit FK wird bei mir heute nix.

CU,
Zerg


----------



## SOX (19. Oktober 2003)

Tja, da muß ich es wohl allein probieren bzw. es kommt noch ein Freund von mir. Wie gesagt, wir treffen uns um 13:00 an der Stelle. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch ein anderer Ortskundiger.

Da gab es doch mal so eine Karte mit farbig angelegten Strecken drauf.........


Gruß Gerd


----------



## tde (19. Oktober 2003)

bin auch um 13.00 Uhgr am FK


----------



## [[email protected]@[email protected][email protected]] (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zerg10 _
> * u. anschliessend evtl. die Dirtline am UFA-Palast checken.
> 
> CU,
> Zerg *



???

Wo isn dat... binn ja gleich da ummecke


----------



## zerg10 (20. Oktober 2003)

@tde, SOX, Steppenwolf-RM
Und, wart ihr gestern noch am Frauenkopf ? War's nich' wegen Überfüllung geschlossen ?
Ich hab' mir einen netten Tag am Sommerrain gemacht u. siehe da, man kennt da mittlerweile die Sonntagsfahrer.
Und jetzt wird'S langsam Zeit, dass das Dirtbike fertig wird, dann geht's nämlich ab ins Winter(-sprung)training.

@[[email protected]@[email protected][email protected]]
Hab' von der Bahn mal was im DDD-Forum gelesen, soll auf dem Parkplatz/Baustelle vor dem UFA-Palast sein. Bin gestern aber nicht mehr dahin gekommen, weil ich mich Sommerrain festgequatscht habe.  

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Oktober 2003)

@zerg
Moin,
ich war gestern nicht weg. Habe mal meine Fettpolsterangereichert mit Kaffee & Kuchen.
Beim Sprunglager mach ich auch mit. Will ja kein Profi werden aber mich verbessern. Wobei das springen auf dem Trail was anderes ist. Wettertechnisch läuft ja diese Woche nicht viel.
Ich bringe heute meine Gabel zur Rekla -Bearbeitung. Seit ich beim Service war, verliere ich beim fahren Federweg. Auf einer Tour verliere ich 2cm. Da ist was am u-Turn faul.

Mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Simon (20. Oktober 2003)

@  [[email protected]@[email protected][email protected]] ,  zerg

Die Stadt Stuttgart hat auf einem brachliegenden Geländer beim UFA-Palast versucht, einen 'Dirt-Bike-Trial' Parcours zu errichten. Na ja, ist eher beim wollen geblieben!
Die Sprünge sind nicht geshapt, man kann zwar ein zwei Sachen springen, aber es lohnt sich net wirklich. Zudem wurde irgendwie eine Entwässerung vergessen, so daß im Moment wirklich 'Dirt' fahren angesagt ist. Richtig große Lachen direkt vor den Absprüngen! 

Gute Idee, aber leider bescheidene Ausführung!

Und ach ja, da ganze ist in der Nordbahnhofstraße kurz vor dem Abzeig zum  UFA.

simon


----------



## tde (20. Oktober 2003)

@zerg: ja, wir waren gestern unterwegs und war auch sehr nett. Der SOX ist ein Einradfahrer , das kann er aber ganz beeindruckend (Grüße an Dich Gerd, und willkomen bei uns Sonntagsfahrern; bist jetzt hoffentlich regelmäßig dabei ). Youngster Julian fährt bergauf schneller als Cedric Gracia bergab, Respekt. Wir haben noch die DH-Clique getroffen und haben für deren formidablen Sprünge Haltungsnoten verteilt (@Wolle, wenn Du das liest: volle Punktzahl in Sachen Haltung und Fahrtechnik; Du bist der Favorit unserer selbst ernannten Stylepolizei).

Ich ärgere mich nur, dass ich gestern nicht den großen Sprung in den Anlieger gewagt habe. Der Blick heute morgen aus dem Fenster lässt irgendwie vermuten, dass es dauern kann, bis die Streckenverhältnisse wieder okay sind. Also abwarten (wahrscheinlich bis alles festgefroren ist ). 

Mal schauen, ob ich diese Woche zum Fahren komme - Matschsurfing ist ja auch eine spaßige Sache .


----------



## cmjahn (20. Oktober 2003)

Matschsurfen klingt echt gut wäre ich dabei!!!

Gruß Michel


----------



## Koeni (20. Oktober 2003)

Da es bald affenkalt wird und ich die letzten 1 1/2 Monate des Sommers biketechnisch verpasst habe, kam mir eine Idee:
Snowboardsaison verkürzen und in wärmere Gefilde abhauen.
Ist bisher nur ein Hirngespinnst, wenn es in Euren Köpfen auch Spukt, dann laßt mal hören.
Ich bin ja gerade wieder Schüler, also kämen nur die Ferien in Frage.
Vielleicht mach ich darüber mal noch nen Thread auf.

@Backwoods
Auf der Dirtline am UFA steht mittendrin ein Beachvolleyball Feld


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Oktober 2003)

@tde
Hast Du gleich mal gefragt wo die DH Jungs sonst noch fahren oder wo es am FK noch gute Strecken gibt?


----------



## beat (20. Oktober 2003)

Hey Steppenwolf,

Du kennst am FK nahezu alle guten Strecken, den kleinen Rest den es noch gibt werde ich Dir dann bei Gelegenheit mal zeigen, ok? 
@zerg: Sorry, habe Dir gar nicht auf Deine Frage geantwortet. Die Tour am Sonntag vor einer Woche war ganz nett, wenngleich auch nicht besonders traillastig. Der dritte im Bunde war der von tde schon erwähnte Bergpreis-verdächtige Julian. Der ist zudem auch noch etwas jünger und kann somit auch noch schneller werden als er eh schon ist!
Naja, und gestern hat der Thommi hier 'ne kleine Sprungsession gemacht, u. a. von meiner Garage ungefähr knappe 3 m ins Flat  ! Evtl. kann ich da mal ein Bild nachreichen, habe nämlich versucht die verschiedenen Actions zu fotografieren.
Selbst hatte ich unlängst etwas mit Knieproblemen zu kämpfen, aber jetzt wo doch das Wetter wieder richtig schön ist...

Bis die Tage!

beat


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Oktober 2003)

@beat
Ich glaube schon, dass ich alle guten Sachen von Dir gezeigt bekommen habe. Aber evtl. gibt es noch weitere gute Sachen, die auch Du noch nicht kennst. Deshalb, muss man alle Optionen wahrnehmen. Das mit den anderen Trails sollten wir aber auch noch machen.
So wie es aussieht, wird aus Dir noch ein Fotograph und Filmemacher. Wenn man sich mal wieder sieht, geb ich Dir mal eine Kostprobe von Deiem letzten Filmeinsatz.
Der Film muss noch mit einigen anderen Sachen komplettiert werden. Mal sehen wann das hinhaut.


----------



## Backwoods (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tde _
> *@Ich ärgere mich nur, dass ich gestern nicht den großen Sprung in den Anlieger gewagt habe.  *



Gibts da schon wieder was neues? muss unbedingt wieder mal an den FK, aber erst muss das neue bike fertig werden.


----------



## tde (20. Oktober 2003)

@backwoods: nee, nichts Neues, aber der große Kicker vor der Kurve wurde ein bisschen überarbeitet, und die Kurve ist nun ein kleiner Anlieger. Sieht jetzt auf jeden Fall angenehmer aus als vorher. Zumindest, wenn es trocken ist . Können ja eventuell am WoEnd zu einer FK-Runde ausrücken. Viel Spaß noch beim Basteln am Big Hit.


----------



## Koeni (21. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

eins muß ich noch erzählen:

Ich war gestern bei meinem Händler um zu fragen wie's mit dem Radel aussieht.
Das sollte ja schon längst fertig sein.
Tja, und da hab ich erfahren, dass bei Ghost seit 2Wochen keiner mehr ans Telefon geht, nur AB. Komisch oder?

Ob ich mein Bike wohl jemals wiedersehe? 

Naja, wenn nicht spar ich ne Weile und kauf mir das Fusion Whiplash, das wäre fein 

Also Ihr seht, die Misere geht weiter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (21. Oktober 2003)

Hey Konni,

aufrichtiges Beileid, so 'ne bikefreie Zeit ist bestimmt scheusslich. Aber schau' mal aus dem Fenster, bei dem Wetter fährt doch sowieso keiner  

Drück' Dir aber weiter die Daumen u. wenn's Dir hilft, mein Hauslieferant (Votec) soll angeblich auch mal wieder insolvent sein ...

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Oktober 2003)

@Koeni
Ist eigentlich alles weg oder nur der Rahmen?
KAnnst ja schon mal sparen. Bis die Tage.


----------



## Koeni (22. Oktober 2003)

@Steppenwolf-RM
Alles weg. Leider!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Oktober 2003)

@Koeni
Auaa!! Beneidenswert wie ruhig Du bleibst.  
Aber vielleicht wird ja alles gut.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Oktober 2003)

@Koeni
Der Bikepark in Todtnau schließt bald. Dann werden auch die Bikes verkauft. Hatte mal angefagt und schicke Dir hier mal die Antwort.
--------------------------------
Hi Das Kona Stinky kommt mit Serienausstattung wie auf der Homepage
beschrieben und der Mitnahmepreis liegt bei 1250,-!
Dies ist der Mitnahmepreis für ein funktionierendes Bike aus dem Verleih!
Falls Du neue Reifen / Beläge Ölwechsesl etc wünscht müsstest du mit etwa
200,- Aufpreis rechnen.
Garantie auf Material und Verarbeitung hast du so oder so!
-----------------------------------

Falls Du interesse und Geld übrig hast.


----------



## Koeni (22. Oktober 2003)

Hey, moment mal!

So weit wird's hoffentlich nicht kommen. Das sollte ein Witz sein.
Wenn's tatsächlich so laufen sollte wär das für ein Schüler wie mich 'ne echte Tragödie.
Ich fang solange mal an mein Hardtail aufzurüsten. Hat jemand noch eine gebrauchte Gabel rumliegen? Da ist eine Judy XC drin und die kann ja garnix.


----------



## cmjahn (22. Oktober 2003)

@Konni

...kann Dir ja mal eines von meinen bei der nächsten FK Runde zum testen geben musst dann nur bei mir vorbei denn ich bin im Moment noch auf ein Rad auf meinem Träger limitiert.

Gruß Michel


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Oktober 2003)

@all
Die Aussicheten fürs WE sind nicht die schlechtesten.
Im Augenblick sind 30% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit gesagt.
Eine Sonne konnte ich auf dem Bild auch entdecken. 
Hat schon jemand was geplant??
Letzten Samstag war gegen Nachmittag die Hölle los. Wir sollten
gegen 10:30 fahren. Ist zwar kühl aber die Höhenmeter schaffen schnell abhilfe.
Wer hat Lust?


----------



## tde (23. Oktober 2003)

@Steppenwolf-RM: Sonntag würde passen. Und vielleicht auch morgen Nachmittag.

@Koeni: Habe auch noch mein Enduro rumstehen, wenn Du mitfahren willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmjahn (23. Oktober 2003)

@Mike bin am WE mal wieder unterwegs  

Gruß Michel


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Oktober 2003)

@cmjahn
schade

@tde
Das mit morgen Nachmittag kann ich noch nicht richtig sagen.
Sonntag dürfte aber OK sein. Zumindest Vormittag. Da kann man schön bis 14:00 Uhr fahren und danach einen schöne Cappu trinken. Da ist auch noch nicht so viel los im WAld. Da können wir uns den Kicker mal vornehmen. Ich will den ja auch fahren.

@Koeni
nimm das Rad von tde solange

@zerg
wie sieht es aus?


----------



## zerg10 (24. Oktober 2003)

@Steppenwolf
Dann sag' ich mal zu, Sonntag an der Stelle so um 11:00 ?

@Koeni
Könnt' Dir auch mein Race-HT anbieten...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Oktober 2003)

@zerg
moin,
11:00Uhr an der Stelle ist OK.
Ich bringe wie immer Deine Sachen mit. Hoffen wir, dass keiner ausfällt.  

@tde
Also dann halten wir den Sonntag hiermit fest.
Ab wann kannst Du denn heute Nachmittag fahren? Ich bin noch am überlegen wie ich es zeitlich schaffe. Gestern war es 18:00 schon ziemlich bis ganz dunkel. Evtl. werde ich auch nur ein wenig rumprobieren und dillern. Schreib mal wann Du könntest.


Ausfall bei der letzten Tour (nach 2km).

Das Schaltwerk war nat. völlig im A***h.
Habe zzt. ein Sram 7.0 dran und habe auch ein SRAM bestellt.
Ich weiß ja nicht wie es Euch geht, aber mir fliegt öfter die Kette vom Ritzel (mit Shimano). Mit SRAM ist mir das nicht passiert. Ich trete nicht ins leere und die Kette rutscht auch nicht. Auch bei Sprüngen ist die optimal drauf geblieben. Alles Eigenschaften, die Shimano nicht hat. 

Es geht voran.


----------



## Koeni (24. Oktober 2003)

@all
Danke für die Angebote, aber ich hab weder Bock auf race-HT, noch auf tde's Enduro das ja nicht mit meinem Gewicht passt.
Ich werde das WE wohl hauptsächlich zum Lernen nutzten.

Ghost existiert laut "MountainBike" definitiv noch, ich mab an die mal vorsichtshalber 'ne Mail geschickt.


----------



## Backwoods (24. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

hab leider am sonntag wieder mal keine zeit -> volleyball

ich wollte aber morgen nachmittag so ab 1400 ne runde drehen. ist ja geiles wetter. vor 2 wochen hatte ich noch die kurze hose an  

falls jemand am FK ist komm ich vielleicht rüber und fahr zum schluss degerloch dh und mit der s-bahn heim. ansonsten tret ich hier so auf den üblichen trails richtung burg dischingen.

kommt wer mit?

wenn das problem mit der zu kurzen bremsleitung gelöst ist ist mein neues bike eingermassen fertig. die vr bremse hab ich wieder zurückgeschickt   sollte nächste woche mit getaushcter leitung wieder da sein. für hinten bekomm ich näshcste woche auch ne andere leitung geschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (24. Oktober 2003)

Sooooooo, jetzt ist's endlich geklärt 

Nein, das Bike ist nicht da, ist nur solange unterwegs, weil Ghost umgezogen ist.
Sie entschuldigen sich und behaupten, dass das Bike nächste Woche kommt.

Wenn's tatsächlich so passiert kann ich die Ferien durchfahren um konditionell wieder anschluss zu finden.

Bis dann

Gruß Koni


----------



## Bluberle (24. Oktober 2003)

Servus!

Hab scho geschriebn dass ich morgn Stuggitown komm.
Haben morgen an paar von euch morgn Bock zum Biken.
Degerloch und an bisserl City.

Der Thread dazu fliegt hier auch irgendwo rum.
Keine Lust morgn allein zu fahrn....

Würd mich freun, tschausn,
Blub!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Oktober 2003)

@all
Morgen kann ich wahrscheinlich nicht. Wenn doch, melde ich mich mal per Handy.


----------



## zerg10 (25. Oktober 2003)

@Rest
Bin morgen mittag bei meinen Schwiegerleuten zum Essen eingeladen, also wird's bei mir eher nix mit biken.
Die Formkurve zeigt langsam in Richtung Erdmittelpunkt ...

Bis vielleicht nächste Woche,
Zerg


----------



## tde (25. Oktober 2003)

@all: wer fährt denn jetzt überhaupt. Und wann? Ich könnte vormittags oder mittags starten, würde aber ganz gerne ein wenig Planung machen. Will so drei Stunden fahren rund um den FK und ein paar extra kms. Macht mal Vorschläge.


----------



## SOX (25. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
vor einer ganzen Weile gab es hier mal einen Plan von der Gegend um den Frauenkopf mit den eingezeichneten Trails (farbige Linien). 
Ich habe zwar schon alles durchsucht, aber konnte nichts finden.

Wäre nett, wenn mir diese Karte jemand mailen könnte oder hier reinstellen könnte.

Gruß Gerd

Ich möchte morgen ein bisschen am Frauenkopf rumbiken, vielleicht hat noch jemand Lust?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Oktober 2003)

@tde & SOX
ich bin wie bereits gesagt 11:00 Uhr an der Stelle.
Ivan kommt noch mit und per PM hat sich noch jemand gemeldet. Nennt sich "Schlägerpaula".
Wenn SOX also auch kommt, dann sind wir 5 Leute. Gute Zahl zu fahren.

Allerdings sieht das Wetter füer morgen Regen vor. Hoffen wir mal auf gutes Wetter. Bei Regen fahre ich gar nicht erst los.

BIs morgen.

@zerg
Selbst wenn Deine Formkurve Richtung Erdmittelpunkt zeigt, bist Du immernoch schneller als ich.
Kriegst Du eigentlich noch frische Luft ab? Ich dachte immer es wäre das klirren der Kälte, welches in der Luft liegt. Allerdings sind es wohl doch ehr Deine Fussfesseln.    
Dann werde ich doch wieder alles einlagern.


----------



## beat (25. Oktober 2003)

So, nun kann ich Euch also die Bilder von Thommi's "3-Meter-ins-Flat-Garagendrop" präsentieren  - Nummer eins:


----------



## beat (25. Oktober 2003)

...und Nummer zwei:


----------



## beat (25. Oktober 2003)

Bitte aber im Vorbeifahren nicht kurz mal einfach auch ausprobieren, denn 1. wird die Garage darunter recht regelmäßig benutzt und 2. sind die Steinplatten auf der Garage auch nicht mehr die Neuesten und ich habe folglich Anweisung von ganz oben erhalten weitere Befahrungen des Garagendachs zwecks Absprung zu unterbinden! 
Morgen habe ich leider keine Zeit obwohl ich wirklich gerne mitkommen würde. Naja, vielleicht klappt es ja nächste Woche endlich mal wieder. Viel Glück mit dem Wetter morgen!
@SOX: Die Karte die Du meintest befindet sich auf Seite 33 des Sonntagsfahrer-Threads. SITEH hat sie damals gepostet, ich bin aber leider noch nie mit ihm getourt. Sonst hätte ich die zahlreichen Unklarheiten, die mich beim Betrachten dieser Karte beschäftigen, schon ansprechen/klären können. So kann ich nur sagen, daß die Karte nur einen Bruchteil der Trails im Gebiet zeigt und zweifellos auch einige Fahrmöglichkeiten aufzeigt die mir als absolut fragwürdig erscheinen. Wenn Du aber eh mit SteppenwolfRM, tde & Co. unterwegs sein solltest hättest Du eh mit die besten Guides dabei, insofern also viel Vergnügen, oder ansonsten halt viel Spaß beim Suchen/Entdecken!

Gruß,

beat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Oktober 2003)

@an alle morgigen FK´ler

DIE UHREN WERDEN HEUTE NACHT UM 1 STUNDE ZURÜCKGESTELLT!!!!! 

Wer also 11:00 an der Stelle ist, ohne seine Uhr umzustellen, wartet ca. 1 Stunde.  

 


@ Beat
Schöner Drop. Grüße an Tommi. Und eine Fotokarriere wird es doch.
Bis bald mal wieder.


----------



## Koeni (26. Oktober 2003)

Wieviel Promille hatte Thommi denn da?

Oder hat er andere Sachen genommen die einen glauben lassen man kann fliegen?


----------



## tde (26. Oktober 2003)

@beat: cool, dann ist ja bald der Stadtteil Frauenkopf Top-Location für die ganzen Filmfredel von Kranked, New World Disorder etc.  
Großes Kompliment an den Thommi, kann sich mehr als sehen lassen. Ich hatte überlegt, meinen persönlichen Limit-Flat-Drop (gemessen 1,30 m) abzulichten, aber angesichts dieser bebilderten Tatsachen von Evil-Knievel-Thommi ist das viel zu popelig, deshalb übe ich lieber noch, bevor ich hier irgendwas publiziere. 
Ich hätte übrigens  mal Lust, mit dem Columbus-Renner Kms zu reißen (wenn der Holle mal wieder im Einsatz ist). Bist Du dabei?


----------



## Backwoods (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tde _
> [B (wenn der Holle mal wieder im Einsatz ist). Bist Du dabei? [/B]



Was is eigentlich mit holle los? schon lang nix mehr gehört!

war gestern übrigens seit langem mal wieder an der burg dischingen. krumbachtal geht immer noch geil   unten sind die steine so groß dass sie aus dem laub rausgucken  

ich hoffe nächstes wochenende zu jungfernfahrt mit meinem neuen panzer starten zu können. würde dann über hesslach zu FK rübertreten und gleich mal die hardcore uphill eingenschaften auf dem weg nach degerloch hoch austesten  

geht aber nur wenn meine vordere bremse diese woche wieder beikommt und die lange leitung für hinten und mir whizz wheels kurzfristig meine double track aussermittig zentriert.


----------



## zerg10 (27. Oktober 2003)

@Steppenwolf
Yo, das Leben mit zwei Frauen is' mächtig hart    Aber Spass beiseite, muss mich erst wieder an die Kälte gewöhnen, solange verkriech' ich mich ...

@Beat/Thommi
Ganz klar:  Für mich alten Technik-Fetischisten: Was is'n das für ein Sprunggerät/Bike ?

@Backwoods
Verschieb' Deine Premierenfahrt doch noch um eine Woche,  bis dahin ist auch mein neues Spassgerät fertig ...

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Oktober 2003)

@zerg
Das Wetter war perfekt. 
Leider konnte ich das von meiner Kondi nicht sagen.
Ich bin zwar schon immer langsam aber gestern hatte ich wieder einen Totalabsturz. Leider konnte ich mich nicht neu Booten. Das geht es mit den Computern schon leichter. 
Da hab ich mir gedacht, brems ich die andern lieber aus.

Aber wie willst Du eigentlich Dein Spaßgerät fertig bekommen??
Die Bremse setzt scho Rost  und der Film Staub an.

@Beat
Der Sprung von Tommi muss nochmal wiederholt werden! Dabei wird dann die Kamera laufen und im Anschlúß wird alles auf eine CD verbannt!. Du machst wieder Kameraführung und Regie.


----------



## zerg10 (27. Oktober 2003)

@Steppenwolf
Das Konditionsloch kenn' ich, da bin ich nämlich bei der letzten Tour reingefallen u. nach zwei Runden im Sommerrain brauche ich mein Sauerstoffzelt ...
Hab' auch schon mein HT in die Rolle eingespannt, aberdas is' mehr für's schlechte Gewissen.
Themawechsel: Können wir uns diese Woche mal an der Uni treffen, damit die Bremsen nicht noch mehr rosten. Vielleicht morgen nachmittag auf einen Cappuchino (besser Glühwein) ?

@Tde, Beat, Holle
Und ihr hört bitte mit Eurem Gerede über Rennräder auf, sonst muss ich mir auch noch sowas holen  

CU,
Zerg


----------



## tde (27. Oktober 2003)

@zerg: wenn hier einer ein Rennrad ärztlich verschrieben bekommt, dann isses der Steppenwolf, der an seinem Formtief arbeiten soll.  Gestern waren seine Akkus total leer, obwohl er doch nur ein paar lustige Jumps und Drops geleistet hat, der alte Müßiggänger...  Die Kraft hat immerhin gereicht, um den Angstsprung vor der Anliegerkurve endlich zu meistern - sogar mit einem No-Footer ... wenn auch ungeplant  

Anyhow, Steppenwolf und ich können jetzt beruhigt in den Winterschlaf gehen, und Regen und Schnee sind jetzt auch egal, weil wir unser Soll für dieses Jahr erfüllt haben: alle Schlüsselstellen (bis auf den Monsterdrop) am FK bewältigt. 

So, lieber zerg, jetzt Du! Wenn Dein Teenierad bald nicht fertig wird, musst Du wahrscheinlich nach dem bösen Kicker in ein Schlammbad oder auf einer Eisplatte landen. Viel Spaß dabei. Solltest Du das schaffen, gibt's vom Steppenwolf und mir eine persönliche Anstecknadel plus Pokal und Schützenorden  Backwoods fährt außer Konkurrenz mit, weil er mit seinem neuen Panzer wahrscheinlich nicht mal merkt, dass da ein Sprunghügel im Weg steht 

In diesem Sinne, vorweihnachtliche Grüße vom Straßenfahrer


----------



## zerg10 (27. Oktober 2003)

@tde
Bekomm' ich Sprungrabatt, wenn ich genug Rollen-Km vorweisen kann ?  
An welcher Ecke stehen denn die Sprünge bzw. der Sprung in den Anlieger ? Wäre ja genau der richtige Ort, ums "Teenierad" einzuweihen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Oktober 2003)

@zerg
1. Wie sieht es bei Dir am Mittwoch aus? Morgen bin ich leider verplant.
2. Gemeint ist die Abfahrt mit den Kickern, bei der Du am Ende auf der Straße rauskommst. Der größere Kicker vor der Linkskurve. Die wurde jetzt durch einen kleinen Anlieger aufgepeppt. Macht sich gut. 

@Rollen und Straßenfahrer

FINDET IHR DAS EIGENTLICH FAIR??  
Ich werde jetzt allerdings meinen Tacho wiederbeleben und diese Pulsuhr rauskramen. Auch wenn die meistens 180 anzeigen wird.
Dann werde ich meine Grubenlampe aktivieren, die so hell ist wie eine Kerze, und werde auch Abends mal auf der Straße treten.
Da werde ich sicher Spaß dran haben. 

@tde
Der Gruppenzwang kann schon viel bewegen.


----------



## beat (27. Oktober 2003)

Schönen Tach auch zusammen! Also in Anbetracht meiner Knieprobleme bin ich mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig wann es für erste Rennradeskapaden mit tde & Holle langen könnte. Prizipiell ist das aber ganz klar eine dringend notwendige Veranstaltung, ich wollte auch schon längst mal wieder zur Alb. Da kenne ich so 'ne Abfahrt (von Ochsenwang 'runter) wo man mit dem RR locker 90 Sachen draufkriegt =) (und 100 gehen bestimmt auch)!
Ansonsten nehme ich mir zwecks Knietestens wahrscheinlich diese Woche mal wieder Dürrbach & Co. vor, ein par Weinberge werde ich aber zwecks Konditionsverbesserung auch wieder einbauen. Kann ich Euch im Übrigen sehr empfehlen, hier um Rohracker und den Frauenkopf hat es in dieser Richtung auch wirklich schöne Sachen. Vielleicht dreht der Steppenwolf ja auch mal mit eine Runde, natürlich mit Pulsmesser und strengster Leistungsdiagnostik in Form von nachträglicher Auswertung auf dem PC .
Wenn Ihr am Mittwoch was vorhabt komme ich also vielleicht auch gerne dazu.
Zu "Evil Knievel" Thommi: Er hat nun schon mehrfach bekundet, daß er den Garagensprung nicht mehr wiederholen will, ist irgendwie typisch für ihn. Einen (einigermaßen realistischen) Sprung hat er allerdings noch entdeckt, nachdem er unlängst noch überlegte mal unser Hausdach ausprobieren zu wollen (spätestens da würde er dann doch heftig mit meinem Dad aneinandergerate!). Ich weis nicht ob jemand von Euch den kleinen Aussichtsturm an der Uhlandshöhe (nicht den von der Sternwarte  ) kennt. Ist jedenfalls deutlich höher als die Garage.
Früher ist er ja so Garagen-Sachen noch mit dem Trialbike (Autsch!) gesprungen. Das Fully auf den Bildern habe ich mit/für ihn im Spätsommer zusammengeschraubt, es besteht aus einem gebrauchten Devil-Frog-DH-Rahmen (glaube 200 mm Federweg), neuer Marzocchi Monster T (mit 200 mm), zweimal Gustav (2002 & 2003, wobei die vordere wirklich krass übel zupackt - hat sogar den Thommi schon über den Lenker gekickt), vorne 26" und hinten 24" DH-Laufrädern mit dicken Schlappen. Die restlichen Anbauteile sind größtenteils nicht so spektakulär, da der Thommi auch wahrlich kein allzu großer Technikfetischist ist. Er wollte so ein Bike auch ich zitiere "mehr zum Tourenfahren" und "Rückenschonung"    ! Wenn Euch also mal einer auf der alten Weinsteige bergauf mit so 'nem Ding überholt bitte nicht wundern - der fährt da manchmal damit 'runter und wieder 'rauf.

Greetz,

beat


----------



## tde (27. Oktober 2003)

@steppenwolf: was heißt hier "Gruppenzwang"? Stimmt gar nicht. Uns war doch einfach kalt, deshalb wollten wir uns nur ein wenig bewegen  
(Wir verschweigen natürlich, dass uns wir seit Wochen und Nächten zumindest im Kopf mit dem blöden Ding beschäftigt haben). Aber a propós Gruppenzwang: Nachdem ich jetzt so schön vorgelegt habe, will ich Dich auch den großen Steilhang runterschliddern sehen - mit einem Fuß auf dem Pedal, dem anderen daneben und Arsch schleifend auf dem Hinterrad. Immerhin hat's mich da nicht hingehauen und beim zweiten Versuch lief's ja auch perfekt.
Gruppenzwang, die Dritte: Wann geht's auf zum Monsterdrop? 

@beat: die Abfahrt in Ochsenwang kenne ich: bergauf mit 200 (vor der langgezogenen Kurve), allerdings mit rund 150 Pferdchen zwischen beiden Rädern.
Heil Dein Knie mal schön aus, dann ist der Holle bestimmt auch endlich mit Wohnungsrenovieren usw. fertig (das auch als Antwort für Backwoods, auf die Frage, was der Holle gerade so macht).


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Oktober 2003)

@tde
Gruppenzwang die 2. ist geritzt. Beim nächsten mal.
Beim Monsterdrop reizt mich ja eigentlich nix. Die Landung schräg und somit zu einfach.  Die Anfahrt ist so steil geshapt, dass jeder rüber kommt und der Auslauf so lang das ich selbst mit V- Brakes zum stehen kommen würde. 
Nun also die Frage. 

WAS SOLLTE MICH AN DEM DROP REIZEN???

Hätte ich so wie der Zerg noch ein Teenierad würde ich das sofort machen. Aber so, mit Fully. Ich weiß net.


----------



## zerg10 (27. Oktober 2003)

@Steppenwolf & tde
Okay, Euch zuliebe u. unter Gruppenzwang  werde ich mein warmes Winterquartier also verlassen u. mit meinem Teeniehüpfradl antreten. Dann darf auch mal der Steppenwolf damit runter.
Allerdings nur wenn auch Backwoods antritt. Wer filmt ?

@@Steppenwolf
Mittwochnachmittag geht bei mir auch. Da hab' ich nämlich No'mam-Tag  ...

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Oktober 2003)

@zerg
Wenn Du an die Uni kommst, dann können wir auch bei mir einen Glühwein zischen. Ich geh jetzt los und besorge alle nötigen Zutaten.

Ich halte somit Mittwoch fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zerg10 _
> [[email protected]
> Verschieb' Deine Premierenfahrt doch noch um eine Woche,  bis dahin ist auch mein neues Spassgerät fertig ...
> 
> ...



könnte glatt sein, dass die zwangsweise verschoben wird, weil whizz wheels in arbeit erstickt uns sich nicht in der lage sieht meine double track bis freitag (sa ist feiertag) asymetrisch zu zentrieren!  

hab sie deswegen erst gar nciht abgegeben. wenn die 24" single track fürs votec die woche nciht kommen sollte (überfällig) hätte ich nähmlich sonst am WE 2 bikes und nicht ein HR  

hinter meiner vorderen bremse muss ich morgen ncoh mal her telefonieren.


----------



## Backwoods (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tde _
> [BAnyhow, Steppenwolf und ich können jetzt beruhigt in den Winterschlaf gehen, und Regen und Schnee sind jetzt auch egal, weil wir unser Soll für dieses Jahr erfüllt haben: alle Schlüsselstellen (bis auf den Monsterdrop) am FK bewältigt.
> [/B]



Dann solltet ihr euch den KK mal aus der nähe betrachten!


----------



## ricktick (27. Oktober 2003)

Kommt mal wieder jemand von euch zum KK?
Bzw. wann warst denn zum letzten mal dort? Stand da der untere Double schon?


----------



## Backwoods (27. Oktober 2003)

Is schon verdammt lang her! quasi als wir uns das letzte mal am kk getroffen haben. 

ich war einmal vom baum gefallen und steppenwolf hatte seinen sattel totgestürzt

wenn mein bike endlcih fertig ist komme ich mal wieder vorbei

den unteren double kenn ich wohl nciht.


----------



## ricktick (27. Oktober 2003)

Nein, ich glaube dann kennst Du ihn noch nicht.
An den Sattel kann ich mich noch erinnern


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Oktober 2003)

@Backwoods
Ich sehe Du hast auch nicht so viel Glück mit Lieferzeiten. Oder?
Bin mal gespannt wie das Endprodukt aussieht.
Ich werde demnächst mal Grundlagen einlegen. DEin neues Rad würde ich wahrscheinlich keinen Meter bergauf bekommen. 
Hast Du schon mal den Gewichtstest gemacht??

Ja ja der KK, wäre mal wieder ne Maßnahme. Davor werde ich allerdings noch ein paar Sachen üben müssen und den großen Kicker noch souverän stehn. Aber dann sollte es gehen. 

@ricktick
wie sehr habt ihr den gebastelet? Für mich waren die meisten Sachen ja eh schon ziemlich heavy. Ihr wolltet mal einen Double vor der Kante zum Anlieger bauen. Meinst Du den?


----------



## zerg10 (28. Oktober 2003)

@Steppenwolf & Rest
Muss ein paar Überstunden abbauen u. gehe deshalb heute mal wieder in Sommerrain 'rumhüpfen (15:30- 17:00). Is' auch ein nettes Training für die kommenden Aktivitäten. 

CU,
Zerg

P.S.: Soll ich morgen irgendwas für'n Glühwein mitbringen ? Kekse, Becher , Durst ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Oktober 2003)

@zerg
Durst ist ausreichend.


----------



## ricktick (28. Oktober 2003)

Also ICH bau da oben garnix. Ist ja Strafbar!
Aber nette Waldwichtel haben einen Double nach der unteren Hühnerleiter gebaut. Sozusagen ein neues Highlight der Strecke.


----------



## beat (28. Oktober 2003)

@Steppenwolf & rest: Komme morgen leider nicht dazu, viel Spaß aber falls Ihr fahrt (und Glück mit dem Wetter  )!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Oktober 2003)

@beat
Ich fahre morgen auch nicht. Ich wurde von Zerg gezwungen Glühwein zu trinken.  Wir eröffnen sozusagen eine neue Saison.

@Ricktick
Das hört sich gut an. Auch wenn ich den nur wieder von der Seite betrachte. Wenn es mal wieder passt kommen wir mal zu gucken. Einige fahren sicherlich auch.


----------



## [[email protected]@[email protected][email protected]] (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Der Simon _
> *@  [[email protected]@[email protected][email protected]] ,  zerg
> 
> Die Stadt Stuttgart hat auf einem brachliegenden Geländer beim UFA-Palast versucht, einen 'Dirt-Bike-Trial' Parcours zu errichten. Na ja, ist eher beim wollen geblieben!
> ...



Ja bin heut mit der 15er vorbei und hab´s von außen gesehen, aber was meint ihr wer wäre dabei, wenn Stuttgart es nicht machen will könnten wie uns ja etwas ins zeug schmeißen, besser als nur zuzusehen wie nix passiert... darf ich da auch mit meiner Krosser rein?


----------



## zerg10 (29. Oktober 2003)

@[[email protected]@[email protected][email protected]]
Das mit dem Buddeln auf städtischen Grund is' 'ne heikle Sache, damit hat man schnell schlafende Hunde/Beamte geweckt...
Fahr lieber im Sommerrain o. komm'mal mit zum Frauenkopf.

@Steppenwolf
Zur Formkurve: Tendenz weiter fallend, hab' mich gestern im Sommerrain abgelegt. Brauche deshalb heute unbedingt den Glühwein als Medizin 

Ausserdem waren da gestern zwei Jungs aus Degerloch, der Downhill da ist nicht legal bzw. garantiert nicht mit Zustimmung des Försters gebaut u. wird wohl auch regelmässig zerstört. Aber wenigstens sind die beiden Baumstämme, die in Kopfhöhe über den Weg hingen weg.

@Backwoods,tde
Sollen wir unsere neuen Spielzeuge nicht am KK einweihen? Wäre doch ein würdiges Event ?

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Oktober 2003)

@zerg
Das mit der Medizin geht klar. Eine Krankenschwester welche Dir das Zeug Intravenös, wird das so geschrieben, verabreicht musste aber selber organisieren.

Wenn Du von DH sprichst, meinst Du dann nach Heslach runter??
Wir sind den am Sonntag gefahren. Als DH würde ich das nicht bezeichnen. Schöner abschüssiger TRail trifft es besser. 

Also bis nachher.


----------



## [[email protected]@[email protected][email protected]] (29. Oktober 2003)

@zerg10

Jo wollt ich schon seit ewig machen, bekomm aber mein Bike nicht gebacken, die teile zusammenzusammeln dauert ewig! Sieht schon nach nächste-über nächste Woche gut aus wenn´s klappt mit der Lieferung... den alten Dämpfer lass ich drinnen sonnst wirds erst 2004 was 

Ist verdammt schwer ein (Für die Nägel auf den kopf hauer ein "Anfänger") Downhiller für unter 800 zusammenzupappen... zz. Steh ich bei ungf. 750 wenn´s jetzt für 50 was mit nem halbwegs gescheitem Dämpfer wird siehts doch gut aus, wenn ich die alten sachen noch mal verkauf könnt ich gut 20-50 abziehen, un mir noch was gönnen...


----------



## Backwoods (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zerg10 _
> [B
> der Downhill da ist nicht legal bzw. garantiert nicht mit Zustimmung des Försters gebaut u. wird wohl auch regelmässig zerstört. Aber wenigstens sind die beiden Baumstämme, die in Kopfhöhe über den Weg hingen weg.
> Zerg [/B]



Den muss mir unbedingt mal jemand zeigen! das ich doch nicht der selbe trail der quasi gegenüber vom busbanhof bei holle anfängt, oder doch?


----------



## zerg10 (30. Oktober 2003)

@Backwoods
Hab's gestern auch noch mit Steppenwolf diskutiert (Witziger Abend übrigens, muss auf jeden Fall wiederholt werden), das ist der Speedtrail runter nach Heslach.
Der wird halt ständig auf- u. abgebaut. Wie gesagt, zwei von den Baumeistern hab' ich vorgestern getroffen.

@ [[email protected]@[email protected][email protected]] 
50 für 'nen downhilltauglichen Dämpfer ? Puh, viel ERfolg bei der Suche ...

@Steppenwolf
Der nächste Glühwein/TechTalk-Abend dann bei mir ...

CU,
Zerg


----------



## [[email protected]@[email protected][email protected]] (30. Oktober 2003)

@ zerg10

Mal sehn  

War heut bei der strecke mim Moped, ******* ist das übelst missglückt! Die halbe stecke ist ja mal ******* hoch 10 die sollte auf einer geraden gemacht werden und nicht auf einer Erhöhung, ich nimm mal meine Digicam mit wenn ich auf die Messe geh und mach mal ein paar Bilder... schade drum is voll der flopp!


----------



## SOX (31. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
wer fährt denn wann und wo am Samstag oder Sonntag?
Gebt mal die Termine durch. Frauenkopf vielleicht?

Gruß Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tde (31. Oktober 2003)

@sox & all: ich mach mal den Aufschlag: wie wär's mit Sonntag 10:30 Uhr ab Stelle, Frauenkopf-Runde so für 2,5 bis 3 Std.? Falls der Boden rutschig ist, ohne große Sprünge, dafür mit mehr Kms und trotzdem allen Highlights.


----------



## SOX (31. Oktober 2003)

Jetzt habe ich mir grad überlegt, mal wieder nach Gechingen zu fahren (s. anderen thread). Die Gegend dort ist schon verlockend, aber die Anfahrt ist halt nicht der Brüller. Mal sehn, wie ich drauf bin.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## tde (1. November 2003)

Planänderung: ich fahre morgen um 11.30 Uhr bei mir im Osten mit einem Kollegen Richtung Frauenkopf los. Könnten dann so um 12 entweder am Eingang Dürrbachtrail oder an Stelle sein. Wer mit will, bitte hier Bescheid geben.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. November 2003)

HAllo,
eine heimtückische Erkältung hat mich dahin gerafft. Ich werde also zu Hause bleiben und Tee trinken. 
Euch viel Spaß


----------



## Backwoods (1. November 2003)

Mir gehts genauso. das kommt davon wenn man die ganze wochen neben einer bazillenschleuder im büro hockt. kann so unmöglich biken gehen  

das neue bike ist so gut wie fertig. es fehlt noch der richtige sattel und die azonic pedale. die hab ich jetzt erstmal vom votec abgeschraubt. die hintere bremsleitung ist halt noch ein bissl kurz und whizz wheels muss die double track für hinten noch asymetrisch zentrieren. war vorhin schonmal vor dem haus ein bischen fahren


----------



## tde (2. November 2003)

und noch eine Planänderung: ich treffe mich jetzt mit meinem Kollegen um 12.15 Uhr an der Messe Killesberg (oben bei der großen Treppe). Wir fahren über Kräherwald, Bärenschlössle, Uni Richtung Degerloch/Frauenkopf. Tour endet in S-Ost nach ca. 3 Std und rund 40 Kms. 

@Virenopfer (Steppenwolf, Backwoods): gute Besserung. Wir sehen uns dann erst übernächste Woche wieder (bin in den Vogesen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. November 2003)

@Backwoods
Das geht zzt. um. Da haste wenigstens Zeit zum basteln und Sattel aussuchen.  

Du hast doch diese Mirage. Taugt die? Wie lange leuchtet das Gerät denn so? Bei Bicycle gibt es die gerade für 50 Euro. ist das OK? Brauch nähmlich auch mal ne LAmpe.

@tde
Bin am WE auch nicht im Ländle. Also bis bald.


----------



## Backwoods (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steppenwolf-RM _
> *@Backwoods
> Das geht zzt. um. Da haste wenigstens Zeit zum basteln und Sattel aussuchen.
> 
> ...



  das geilste wetter und ich packs kaum die treppe rauf und runter.

sattel ist schon lang bestellt und müsste mo/di endlich kommen zusammen mit der 24" single track  fürs votec.

bei der mirage sind für 50 euros wohl hoffentlich die mirage und die mirage x dabei! die kleine hat 5w und geht so 4-5 std. zum bergauf treten etc und die große hat 20 oder 25 W und geht halt nur eine std. der beamer ist aber schon grell. da kannste nachts auf 50 sachen mit fahren. hab für meine beiden vor 1 jahr bei hibike ganeu das selbe bezahlt.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. November 2003)

@Backwoods
ob da 2 dabei sind weis ich nicht. Muss mich mal schlau machen.
DAnke


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (2. November 2003)

Hallo miteinander,

nach 6 Wochen Abstinenz is es endlich so weit, die Jungs von Hot-Chilli ham mir mein Rayzor wieder zamgeflickt.
Is echt gut geworden, sieht aus wie neu und die Stelle mit dem Riss is noch mal richtig verstärkt worden. 
Hab am Samstag das Ding zusammengeschraub und bin auch gleich ne Runde gefahren, war ma wieder echt geil. 
2 Schleifen über den Tuppenübungsplatz (Schnorchel mitnehmen !!!!) und dann Sieben-Mühlen Tal. 

Bis die Tage,

ra.


----------



## tde (3. November 2003)

@Ra.Bretzeln: Welcome back! Hat ja doch schneller geklappt mit dem Rayzor, Glückwunsch. Wie wär's mit übernächstem WoEnd?

Gestern war ich auch unterwegs (40 km, 1000 Hm), brauchte zum Glück aber keinen Schnorchel Der Kickertrail von Ruhbank runter ist einigermaßen befahrbar, nur der große Sprung ist nicht so empfehlenswert (glatt wie Sau). Die DH-Jungs waren dort schon wieder mächtig am bauen, deshalb war er sowieso "closed - under construction". Der große Steilhang ist mit dem klebrigen Lehm im unteren Teil jetzt eine echte Herausforderung, die Steilkante bei Stelle locker befahrbar, der Treppentrail im unteren Teil angenehm tricky. Dürrbach habe ich leider zeitlich nicht mehr geschafft, müsste aber gehen. Also FK ist auch im Herbst eine Runde wert. Wenn erstmal alles vereist ist, geht dort allerdings kaum noch was (letztes Jahr des öfteren schmerzahft erfahren).


----------



## Koeni (3. November 2003)

So, nach fast zwei Monaten Leidenszeit ist mein Bike laut Ghost auf dem Weg zu meinem Händler und ich werde diese Woche auf jeden Fall fahren gehen, auch wenn's regnet.
Bei schlechtem Wetter will ich niemanden verpflichten, sollte es aber doch mal schön sein würde es mich freuen einen oder mehrere Mitfahrer zu haben(z.B: vielleicht eine "I am back"-Tour mit Ra.Bretzeln, kennen uns zwar noch nicht, aber egal.?) 

Ich hab gerade Ferien und hab fast immer mal 2-3h Zeit.

Mein Händler muss mir noch kurz die Single Tracks einbauen, das macht der aber hoffentlich gleich.

Ach ja, mit der Kondition ist's nicht weit her, ich hoffe ihr habt erbarmen, oder wir fahren Zahnradbahn


Bis demnächst

Gruß Koni


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (3. November 2003)

@tde: übernächstes WE ist für mich schlecht, ich bin mal wieder  mit meinem Jungen alleine (es sei denn Deine Frau hätte Lust auf beide Jungs aufzupassen :- ) Auf ne FK Runde hätte ich aber auf alle Fälle mal wieder Lust.

@koni: danke für die Einladung. Sofern wir einen Termin finden, an dem wir beide können, nehm ich sie gerne an. (bin berufstätig, also wenn erst gegen Abend. Aber warum nicht bei Licht starten und dann ein kleinen Nightride draus machen?) Das Rädle von Backwoods müßte auch bald fertig sein und ich kann mir vorstellen dass er auch darauf brennt es endlich zu bewegen, gell Backwoods :- )???
Wenn Du genau weißt wann Dein Rädle fertig is kannst Du ja nochmal posten, dann machen wir konkret was aus. 

A+
ra.


----------



## Backwoods (3. November 2003)

Hi,

mein bike ist ja fast fertig. hab vorhin noch die single track für vorne bekommen (ebay). das spart etwas gewicht und ich werd die double track nur noch im bikepark oder so fahren. wenn der richtige sattel nicht mehr rechtzeitig kommt macht das auch nix. der sollte aber schon ende letzer woche eintreffen. genau das selbe gilt für die lange bremsleitung hinten . notfalls wird aber auch die knappe gehen die jetzt dran ist.

knackpunkt ist noch die double track hinten! ich hoffe whizz wheels hält wort und znetriert mir die bis freitag asysmetrisch. auftag ist schon seit letztem montag eingetütet. baue das ding heute ncoh aus und gebs morgen ab.

jungfernfahrt ist dann am sonntag geplant. von sifi über bernhardtshöhe, trail an der uni, heßlach, mörder uphill nach degerloch hoch und dann die locations am FK checken. zum schluss DH in die stadt runter und mit der s-bahn heim.

startzeit können wir nach ausmachen.


----------



## Rolf H. (3. November 2003)

Hallo Holk !
Grüsse aus Niefern ! Wir machen unseren Stammtisch immer nach dem Biken , und wenns erst um 22:00 Uhr ist , wie hier auf dem Bild  . Gruss von Rolf 
Lass dich doch mal wieder bei uns blicken !
www.biketreff-niefern.de


----------



## Rolf H. (3. November 2003)

Entschuldigung ! Falscher Thread !
Rolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (4. November 2003)

Ich bin heute mit dem Hardtail zum Händler geradelt, das Bike steht schon da. Ich hole es morgen nachmittag ab und geh dann fahren. Wahrscheinlich Solitude.
Wenn jemand Lust hat...

@Ra.Bretzeln
Ich hab leider noch keine Nightride-taugliche Lampe, aber wenn das sich hier jetzt einbürgert komm ich wohl nicht drumrum


----------



## FXO (5. November 2003)

@koeni: bin heute nachmittag auch an der solitude unterwegs, wird allerdings etwas später, so ca. 16.30...
Sollte sonst noch jemand lust auf nen kleinen nightride haben, bin um 16.30  und um 17.30 an der solitude...


----------



## Koeni (5. November 2003)

@FXO
sorry, ich hab vorhin gar nicht mehr reingeschaut.
Ich war schon so lange nicht mehr dort, dass ich mich glatt verfahren hab.

Bike ist wieder in Schuss und ich bin zufrieden. Das Schwingenlager wurde getauscht, bisher knackt nix.

Es kann also wieder los gehen


----------



## trucker (6. November 2003)

Ich wollt nur mal wieder mein kleines Bildchen sehen! Nichts besonderes also. Obwohl da hätte ich noch eine Frage

@beat
ist das deine Oma auf dem Minipicture? Sieht heiß aus, meine Augen sind an den Farben fast erblindet!

Theo


----------



## FXO (6. November 2003)

Hi...
Da das gestern abend tierisch lustig war wollt ich nur mal fragen wer morgen abend bei nem nightride am start wäre...
Als treffpunkt würde ich jetzt einfach mal die solitude vorschlagen, so um 18.00.


----------



## Holle (6. November 2003)

Hi Leutz,

hab wohl ne Menge biketechnisch in den letzten Wochen verpasst. Sooo... das wird jetzt wieder aufgeholt  Ab Sonntag bin ich wieder regelmäßig am Start nachdem mein Umzug nun endlich komplett ist.

Ausserdem gibt's Samstag in n'er Woche ne Party bei mir, bei der ihr alle vorbeikommen dürft. Kündige ich aber nochmals genauer an.

Also, was geht Sonntag?


----------



## beat (6. November 2003)

@Holle: Welcome back - sozusagen! Bist Du in 'nen anderen Stadtteil gezogen?

@Trucker: Ne, is nicht meine Oma (sieht das wirklich nach 'ner "Oma" aus??). Bin natürlich ich selbst mit vorbildhaftem Fahrradhelm  .

Greetz,

beat


----------



## trucker (7. November 2003)

@ Franz beat
Seit wann hast du so lange Haare die man zu "Pippi Langstrumpf-Zöpfen" flechten kann? Du kanns mir icht erzählen dass du das auf dem Bild bist!

@alle
Wie ist denn das night riden? Hat jemand ein Heiligenschein der Licht spendet? Ab 18:00 Uhr sieht man doch gar nix mehr. Wenn alle Ra bretzeln und einen bretzelts über ne fette Wurzel, was dann? Findet man den Kollegen noch im Gebüsch - es ist ja dunkel!
Interessant sind bestimmt Singletrails die noch recht unbekannt sind (und am besten bei nässe  )

Theo


----------



## trucker (7. November 2003)

charakterisiert das Bild das night riden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. November 2003)

Hallo Jungs,
ich bin immernoch Geisel einer Erkältung.
Bestes Wetter und ich sitze rum. 

@Backwoods
Haste alles zusammen für die Jungfernfahrt? Viel Spaß.

@zerg 
Bin mal gespannt ob Dein Spielzeug fertig geworden ist.
Da könnt Ihr ja ne Jungfern Session machen. 


Bin für den Rest des WE nicht in Stgt..


----------



## Koeni (7. November 2003)

Ich bin nacher(zwischen 15 und 16Uhr bis dunkel) am Schloss Solitude/Krumbachtal/Botnangtrail unterwegs. 
Wenn wer Lust hat, ich schau kurz vor ich losfahr nochmal hier rein. Ansonsten haben ja auch einige meine Handy Nr.

Wenn nicht, hat vielleicht am Samstag oder Sonntag jemand Lust auf FK?

Gruß Koni


----------



## Backwoods (7. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steppenwolf-RM _
> *@Backwoods
> Haste alles zusammen für die Jungfernfahrt? Viel Spaß.
> *



Jo, alles da   

allerdings passt der hardcore Da Bomb sattel nicht so richtig auf die sattelstütze  . liegt an den 9mm Cromo Streben. die sind etwas zu dick und auch noch zeimlich weit auseinander. so hab ich wenigstens einen grund mit dem leichteren tioga sattel zu fahren.

muss heute abned noch die bremsleitung hinten wechseln und dann entlüften. vorne müssen die leitungen noch ordentlch durch die gabelbrücke geführt werden und dann ist's weitgehend fertig.

die scheiben von grimeca lassen in punkto qualität zu wünschen übrig. die ham eher schon nen 64er als nen leichten seitenschlag   mal sehen was sich machen läßt, dass es einigermaßen schleiffrei wird . aber bremspower ohne ende und das ohne die dinger richtig eingebremst zu haben  

schaltung ist auch mehr oder weniger nur dranngeschraubt und bedarf noch etwas feintuning.

aber ich denke sonntag gehts los!

gesundheitlich bin ich wieder fitter, hoffentlich zieht mich das volleyballspiel am samstag nicht wieder runter


----------



## Backwoods (7. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Koeni _
> *Wenn nicht, hat vielleicht am Samstag oder Sonntag jemand Lust auf FK?
> 
> Gruß Koni *



Wenn alle klappt werde ich am Sonntag zwecks jungfernfahrt mit neuem bike von sifi aus zum fk biken und mit der s-bahn heim fahren.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (7. November 2003)

Hallole,



> _Original geschrieben von Backwoods _
> *
> 
> Wenn alle klappt werde ich am Sonntag zwecks jungfernfahrt mit neuem bike von sifi aus zum fk biken und mit der s-bahn heim fahren. *



@Backwoods: Bei mir sieht's zeitlich ganz gut am Sonntag aus. Hab den Rest der Familiy schon mal geistig darauf vorbereitet, dass ich unterwegs bin. 
Die einzige Unwägbarkeit is noch die Gesundheit. Ich bin zur Zeit noch ein wenig angeschlagen aber wenn das bis Sonntag net schlechter wird dann bin ich wahrscheinlich dabei.

@alle: wäre schön wenn man sich mit dem Rest der Truppe irgendwo treffen könnte (FK zum Beispiel). 

Bis später,
ra.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (7. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rolf H. _
> * Wir machen unseren Stammtisch immer nach dem Biken , und wenns erst um 22:00 Uhr ist , wie hier auf dem Bild  . Gruss von Rolf
> Lass dich doch mal wieder bei uns blicken !
> www.biketreff-niefern.de *



Hallo Rolf alter Schüsselschubbser, 

freut mich mal wieder was von Dir zu hören. Das Bild sieht ja noch recht sommerlich aus. Bei dem Wetter hab ich net so die große Lust nach dem Biken noch mich raus zu setzen und ein Bier zu trinken :- ). Ich denke unseren Stammtisch machen wir auch nur bis zum Frühjahr und verlagern das Ganzen dann wieder nach draussen. 
Ich würd gern mal wieder mit Euch in Niefern radeln gehen, wenn die Zeit nicht nur immer so knapp wäre. 
Sobald ich mal ein bisschen Luft hab meld ich mich mal wieder zum Biken.

Grüsse und Kette rechts
ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holle (7. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von beat _
> *@Holle: Welcome back - sozusagen! Bist Du in 'nen anderen Stadtteil gezogen?*


*
Nee, wohn immer noch da wo ich wohn, nur n Stockwerk höher... über den Dächern sozusagen... 
Das WG-Leben is mir doch etwas zu lästig geworden...

Am Sonntag FK ??! Hmmm, nach so langer Abstinenz hätt ich allerdings auch mal wieder Bock auf ne km-technisch längere Runde, sprich Solitude oder mal wieder in den Schönbuch kucken. Vermutlich find ich auch die Trails wieder, die ich im Sommer mal mit Superfriend gefahren bin. 
Ich werd wohl so geg. 13 Uhr starten. Aber gediegenes Tempo...
Jemand Interesse mich zu begleiten. Ansonsten vielleicht doch FK.

Greetz Holle*


----------



## Backwoods (8. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Holle _
> *Hi Leutz,
> 
> Ausserdem gibt's Samstag in n'er Woche ne Party bei mir, bei der ihr alle vorbeikommen dürft. Kündige ich aber nochmals genauer an.
> ...




Hat schon jemand das Sixpack bestellt?  

völlig unglaublich 11.000 Euro  


man sieht sich sonntag


----------



## Koeni (8. November 2003)

@Backwoods
Hey,Du auch im DDD-Techtalk 
Also ich bin morgen dabei, aber ich war in den letzten zwei Monaten nur 2 mal fahren und bin konditionell deshalb noch ne null. Oder der neue Lenker und die Lauräder sind so schwer, dass ich jetzt immer so lahm bin 

Wann sollen wir uns treffen? Ich komm mit dem Auto zur Stelle.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (8. November 2003)

@alle: so, jetzt stehts fest, Backwoods und ich fahren morgen um 10.30 h in Sifi (nähe Breuniger) los in Richtung Stuttgart.

@Holle: warum stößt Du nicht am Katzenbacher See so gegem 11.15 h dazu?

@Koeni: wir sind dann so gegen 12.30 h an der Stelle.

Wer Lust hat dazu zu stoßen einfach kurz posten, ich maile im dann per PM meine Handynummer zu, dann können wir uns auf diesem Weg "feinabstimmen"

Bis morgen
Kette rechts
ra.


----------



## SOX (8. November 2003)

@ra.bretzeln:
Ich bin dann auch um 12:30 Uhr an der Stelle.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Flameboy (9. November 2003)

wieviele km wollt ihr morgen strampeln ?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (9. November 2003)

@Flameboy: von Sifi halt nach Stgt FK, da vielleicht ein paar Schleifen und dann runter nach Stgt. Anschließend mit der Bahn wieder nach Sifi bzw. BB. Keine Ahnung was das so an Kilometer macht. 

@Sox: nimm mal Dein Handy mit, wenn wir uns mal verspäten sollten (z.B. Panne oder so) dann können wir immer noch was neues ausmachen.

Also bis später.
ra.


----------



## Koeni (9. November 2003)

@Ra/Sox/Backwoods
Ich schicke Euch mal meine Handy Nr.
Ich bin um 12.30 da, falls was schief geht, sagt mir bitte Bescheid.
@Flameboy
Die "Stelle" ist ziemlich zentral und man kann jederzeit aussteigen wenn's zuviel wird. Je nach dem wie's läuft könnte mir das heute vielleicht auch passieren.

Bis später

Gruß Koni


----------



## Koeni (9. November 2003)

@Ra/Sox/Backwoods
Ich schicke Euch mal meine Handy Nr.
Ich bin um 12.30 da, falls was schief geht, sagt mir bitte Bescheid.
@Flameboy
Die "Stelle" ist ziemlich zentral und man kann jederzeit aussteigen wenn's zuviel wird. Je nach dem wie's läuft könnte mir das heute vielleicht auch passieren.

Bis später

Gruß Koni


----------



## Flameboy (9. November 2003)

hm... ich werd wohl heute etwas durch den Schönbuch ziehen, irgendwie fehlt mir die Lust nach Stgt zu dödeln 

Vll. Können wir ja mal ne tour hier bzw in BB machen... MfG

Flameboy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (9. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Koeni _
> [Bund man kann jederzeit aussteigen wenn's zuviel wird. Je nach dem wie's läuft könnte mir das heute vielleicht auch passieren.
> 
> Gruß Koni [/B]



das glaub ich weniger, weil wir bis dahin schon einiges in den beinen haben   mein neues bike hat mit leichtbau nix am hut und der mörder uphill nach degerloch hoch.....


----------



## Backwoods (9. November 2003)

Hi,

war ne geile anstrengende runde heute! hab gerade ziemlich dicke beine!

schade das die jungs vom forst, an der kante wo man so schön droppen konnte einiges zu nichte gemacht haben.

die ham den ganzen hang ausgeforstet (sperrschilder standen noch überall rum) und einiges an bäumen quergelegt! man kann die kante gerade mal so zu fuß noch erreichen. an biken ist da so nicht mehr zu denken. hoffentlihc räumen die das zeugs wieder weg.

ansonstn waren ja noch einige waldwichtel am bauen. der kicker vor dem anlieger und auch der aus dem anlieger raus sind richtig spassig   und danach gibts jetzt einen noch größeren  den hab ich mir allerdings für später aufgehoben.

wir haben auf dem heimweg noch mit einigen locals geschwätzt. den degerloch DH gibts wohl nur 1x . aber der wurde heute auch neu geshaped   wenn ich das gewusst hätte wär ich früher runter und mit der zacke nochmal hoch! viel kleine sprünge die durchaus höher sein könnten und dann mitten drin ein richter killer kicker. so mitten auf dem trail, man kommt gerade noch so vorbei. kommt für ncih nicht in frage das teil.


----------



## Holle (9. November 2003)

Hi Leutz,

sowie auch ich hab dicke Beine heute nach so langer Abstinenz.
Hab mir gedacht um wieder kondi-mäßig mithalten zu können fahr ich mal ne Runde Rennrad und ich muss sagen, auf kleinen, abgelegenen Sträßchen kann das echt spass machen.

@backwoods: Den besagten Degerloch-DH musst du mir mal zeigen. Das ist sicherlich nicht der, den ich kenn.

Greetz Holle


----------



## Backwoods (9. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Holle _
> * Den besagten Degerloch-DH musst du mir mal zeigen. Das ist sicherlich nicht der, den ich kenn.
> 
> Greetz Holle *



Doch ! ist genau der, aber man könnt fast glauben, dass die  ihre sprünge wieder  abreißen bevor die sonntags heimgehen   

vor zwei wochen war das ein ganz "normaler" trail als ich spätnachmittags runter bin! und heut  echt geil

ich glaub nicht mehr dass es da 2 dh's gibt, hätten die heut bestimmt gewusst. kannst ja gleich morgen mal runter blasen (achtung chickenway benutzen) und mal berichten ob die dinger ncoh da sind.


----------



## zerg10 (10. November 2003)

Moi zusammen,

Muss doch mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von mir geben. Mein neues Spassgerät wird leider erst diesen Mittwoch fertig  , dann kann ich auch wieder mitmischen.

@Backwoods
Der DH is' da wo ich's Dir beschrieben hab', gell ?! Und wo bleibt das Bild von Deinem Hobel ?

@Koeni
Wie fährt sich das alte/neue Bike ?

@Steppenwolf-RM
Offtopic: Hab' 'ne CD mit vielen netten Tools für Dich vorbereitet, sollten wir schleunigst installieren ...



CU,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. November 2003)

@zerg
Moin,
dass hört sich gut an.
Ich hatte so einen verfluchten Wurm. svchost.exe verursacht Fehler. Handelt sich um Msblast Wurm. Habe so ein Sicherheitsupdate installiert und seit dem habe ich keine Meldung mehr erhalten. Aber ob der jetzt weg ist ?
Hatte gedacht bei einer Formatierung ist er weg, aber siehe da, er war da. Wann hättest Du denn Zeit? Da könnten wir den ja mal auf Vordermann bringen. 

@Backwoods
So wie Du den "DH" beschreibst, habe ich auch das Gefühl das die alles wieder abbauen wenn Schluss ist. 

Werde noch bis Ende der Woche warten und dann auch mal wieder fahren.


----------



## zerg10 (10. November 2003)

@Steppenwolf-RM
Mittwochnachmittag /-abend hätte ich Zeit. Da bin ich ja bei Dir in der Gegend u. hol's Rad ab. Könnte dann schnell bei Dir vorbeikommen bzw. die CD in Briefkasten werfen ...
Und von welcher Schmuddelseite hast Du Dir den Wurm geholt ? 

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Koeni (10. November 2003)

@zerg
Das Bike fährt sich wunderbar. Das Schwingenlager wurde ausgetauscht. Nur mein Luftdämpfer macht mir Sorgen, der muß bald weichen.

@all
Sollen wir am Wochenende mal zur Solitude?
Man könnte auch mal schauen, was aus *zensiert* geworden ist.
Wenn Ihr wisst was ich meine. Wir haben gestern schon kurz davon gesprochen da mal wieder nachzuschauen.

Gruß Koni


----------



## zerg10 (10. November 2003)

@koeni
Hätte noch einen RS Deluxe Adjust in 190mm mit 500er Feder. Willste den mal geliehen haben ?

Solitude ja, aber am liebsten am Samstagmittag /-nachmittag, weil ich am Sonntag nich' kann.
Oder Donnerstag ab in Sommerrain ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. November 2003)

@zerg
...wie Du Lust und Laune hast.Wenn man nix falsch machen kann, reicht auch einwerfen. Dann dreh ich noch ne eingewöhnungsrunde um am WE auch fahren zu können. Du kannst ja auch mitkommen. Hast ja dann Dein neues Gerät. Musst halt Klamotten mit zur Arbeit nehmen. Sag einfach wozu Du Lust hast.

@Koeni
Was ist "zensiert"? Schreib mal ne PM.


----------



## Koeni (10. November 2003)

@zerg
Au ja, bring den Dämpfer doch mal mit, ich kenn den zwar nicht, würde ihn aber gerne mal fahren. Was hat der denn für einen Hub? Ich brauch 48mm.


----------



## zerg10 (11. November 2003)

@Steppenwolf
Moin erstmal u. angenehme Kaffeepause. Inhalt der CD mail ich Dir so durch. Bist doch wieder im Geschäft, oder ?


@Koeni
Das mit 48mm Hub bei 'nem 190mm-Dämpfer ist fast nicht machbar, hab' mir deshalb aus ähnlichen Gründen einen 200mm Dämpfer (DNM-8RC) geholt. Und der bringt das auch nur bei vollem  Einschlag  Musst mal Backwoods fragen, der hat den X-Fusion...
Und der RS war vorher im Votec drin, also gut gepflegt.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. November 2003)

@zerg
moin,
bin wieder aktiv beim Kaffetrinken. War vorhin erstmal Auto zulassen. Die haben auch einen guten Satz. 
Fahren werde ich wohl doch erst am WE. Werd mich noch ein bisschen pflegen lassen.
Die Uni Internetverbindung spinnt gerade. Kann nix empfangen. Aber nachher geht sicher alles.


----------



## cmjahn (11. November 2003)

Hallo Mike haste mal wieder nix zum schaffen    !!!???


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. November 2003)

@cmjahn

Verdammt! Erwischt!   
Morgen sieht es nicht so gut mit fahren aus. Hab gestern ziemlich geschleimt . Wie siehts Freitag Nachmittag aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (11. November 2003)

@Steppenwolf, cmjahn
Wie wäre es mit Samstagmittag/-nachmittag ? Degerlocher DH u. ein bisschen Frauenkopf ?  

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. November 2003)

@zerg
Ok. Bin dabei. Aber richte Dich auf eine langsame Fahrt ein. 
Fühl mich nicht richtig fit.
@cmjahn
Hallo Michel,
morgen kann ich nicht fahren. Tut mir leid. ich bringe heute meine Gabel weg, Feder ist nun da, und kann sie Freitag holen. Da geht das Teil wenigstens am WE. Und ich kann mal wieder meinen ganzen, jedoch überschaubaren, Federweg nutzen.


----------



## cmjahn (11. November 2003)

@Steppenwolf-RM

Yo kein Problem war heute am FK und hab die Architekten der Kicker kennen gelernt -die sind super in Ordnung-
Bin mit denen dann noch ein bissl auf dem Trail rumgerollt.
Die hatten gerade die Regenrinne mit 2 Sprüngen prepariert, musste dann natürlich getestet werden  
Wenn man von ganz oben fährt läuft es ziemlich flüssig!!
Mit Freitag kann ich Dir noch nicht sagen da man mir für den Tag kurzfristig ne Bereitschaft verpasst hat  (kannst also ein "B" in meinen Plan reinschreiben)!!! Die geht dann bis um 1600 sollte ibis dahin nichts kommen hätte ich Zeit.

@zerg

WE wäre auch in Ordnung. Hast Du eigentlich unseren Film gesehen?


----------



## Koeni (11. November 2003)

@Samstagsfahrer
So, dann will ich mich doch auch gleich anmelden für Samstag. Und wenn einer der Mitfahrer schon eine langsame Runde vorschlägt bin ich sowieso dabei 

@zerg
Vor vielen Jahren hattest Du mal ein paar Filmchen für mich, sollten die noch existieren wäre es wunderbar wenn Du sie mitbringen könntest.

Gruß Koni


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. November 2003)

@cmjahn
Muss noch ne Planänderungankündigen. Muss am Freitag 17:10 zur Physio.  Aber Samstag steht.
Meine Gabel ist bis Donnerstag auch wieder fit. Dann nochmal Kette polieren und dann schöööön ruhig losfahren.


So Jungs, ich schlage dann 14:00 für Samstag vor. Geht das bei Euch klar?


----------



## Backwoods (11. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zerg10 _
> [BDas mit 48mm Hub bei 'nem 190mm-Dämpfer ist fast nicht machbar [/B]



Bitte was??   48mm Hub beim 190er Dämpfer ist Standard. hat der dnm wirklich weniger? musst mal auf der hp nachschauen!. Shock Therapie, X-Fusion, Shockworks, FOX bringen das alle, RS super deluxe bringt sogar 50 gibts aber nicht mehr, genau wie SW

wenn du einen günstigen brauchbaren stahlfederdämpfer suchst kommste um dnm st8 RC nich rum, auch wenn's nur 46 oder 47 mm hub sein sollten. dein bike hat dann leider an die 5mm weniger federweg.


----------



## zerg10 (12. November 2003)

@Backwoods
Stimmt, hast recht. Hab' mal nachgeschaut, mein DNM hat irgendwas um die 55mm, Hersteller sagt 57mm rechnet da aber wohl den Anschlaggummi mit ein... 

@ Koeni
s.o. 
Bringe Dir dann mal das Ding (Dämpfer) mit + div. CD's. Bekommst auch ein Exemplar von der lergendären SouthshoreCD (Thx an cmjahn)

@Rest
Yo, 14:00 passt. Nur wo ? Stelle ?


----------



## cmjahn (12. November 2003)

@all

Samstag 14:00 muss ich leider passen da ich um 17:00 in die Hundeschule gehe.
Wenn´s nix ausmacht wäre ich für 12:00 bzw 12:45
Wäre super wenn´s klappt.

Gruß Michel


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. November 2003)

@zerg
Moin,
an der Stelle wäre gut. Es soll ja einiges in den letzten 3 Wochen passiert sein.

So muss jetzt was tun.


----------



## Holle (12. November 2003)

So, hi Leutz,

wie bereits neulich mal kurz angekündigt, mach ich am kommenden Samstag (15.11.) meine Einweihungsparty. 

*Und ihr seid alle eingeladen !!* 

Mit dem einen oder anderen von euch hab ich im Sommer auf unseren gemeinsamen Ausfahrten doch recht viel Zeit verbracht und so ist mir diese Community doch ziemlich an Herz gewachsen.

Beginn ist um 20 Uhr. Für Essen, Getränke und Sonstiges ist gesorgt. Mitbringen braucht ihr nix, ausser eure Freundin, Frau, Kumpels etc. Die Wohnung ist halbwegs geräumig und wenn schon Party, dann aber richtig   
Ausserdem ist am selben Abend in der Wohnung unter mir bei meinen Ex-Mitbewohnern auch Party, also können wir auf den Putz hauen bis die Hütte wackelt.

Bitte schickt mir ne kurze PM, wenn ihr vorbeikommen oder tut das hier im Forum kund.
Muss ja n bisschen planen...

Bis dann & Cu.

Holle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (12. November 2003)

Also mir ist es egal ob 12 oder 14 Uhr ich warte bis ihr euch entschieden habt.

@zerg 
Ich bestelle mir den DNM dämpfer wahrscheinlich, weiß nur noch nicht ob über Händler oder Internet.
Billigstes Angebot bisher ist BikeBox mit 135 mit hülsen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. November 2003)

@cmjahn
ich kann auch 12:45. Will Ivan noch fragen ob er kann oder will.
Dann muss ich per Rad mit ihm gefahren kommen. Noch früher finde ich allerdings ungünstig. Man kann kein Mittag machen und fährt lange. Das will mein Magen nich.

Wie sieht es beim Zerg denn aus???
Koeni ist es egal und der wartet ja ab.


@all

wie sieht es bei Euch aus, wollen wir dem Holle alle mal einen Besuch abstatten?? Mal ein Bierchen alle zusammen wäre doch 

  ...


----------



## FXO (12. November 2003)

Hi...
war grad an der solitude unterwegs und wollte den krummbachtrail ins Krummbachtal runter, von weitem hab ich dann schon die "Waldarbeiten-Lebensgefahr"-Schilder gesehn...
Die haben min. 50 Bäume gefält, alle schön links und rechts vom trail (ungefähr da, wo die beiden Stämme quer über den trail lagen)- da geht mal gar nix mehr. Hab mein rad dann geschultert und bin durchgeklettert(saustressig), nach250m kann man dann wieder fahren. Im Krummbachtal angekommen bin ich dann durch den kleinen Steinbruch und hab den trail richtung Glemseck/Leonberg genommen.Die letzten 100m entlang des ADAC-Üb.pl. sind jetzt ca 5m breit und geschottert, die bagger stehen da noch rum, die "Strassenarbeiten" gehen also garantiert noch weiter....Letzten Sa war ich übrigens das letzte mal auf der Strecke unterwegs, da war noch garnix...außer dass der Förster auf der Bernhardtshöhe alle 10m Tannenbäume oder Dornensträucher quer gelegt hat.
Warum sind die denn grad so zum kotzen aktiv? Wenn das so weitergeht wird aus jedem guten trail der Umgebung eine Waldautobahn oder ein Reitweg...


----------



## beat (12. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von FXO _
> *...Wenn das so weitergeht wird aus jedem guten trail der Umgebung eine Waldautobahn oder ein Reitweg... *



nicht hier am FK 

Greetz,
beat


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. November 2003)

@FXO & all

Da muss ich Dir zustimmen. Vor 3 Wochen, am FK, haben die Burschen auch Bäume gefällt. Zufällig nur da wo der Trail lang ging. Letzte Woche schrieb Backwoods das am Sprung auch alles verlegt ist. Nun auch noch der Krumbach.  Bin mal gespannt ob die auch was wegräumen. Vorallem wann!!! Ohne Krumbach gibt es ja wirklich nicht mehr soo viele Highlights.  Ich frage mich, wozu eine 5m breite Waldautobahn am ADAC Trail gebraucht wird?? 
Dumme FRage: Da ist sicher ein Hochsitz. 
Bin gespannt was alles noch verblockt und verbaut ist.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. November 2003)

@beat

Warst schneller als ich. Aber am Fk. gab es auch Waldarbeiten. 
Ist das alles schon weg??
DAs wäre cool.


----------



## FXO (12. November 2003)

@Steppenwolf: klar ist da ein Hochsitz...jetzt muß der Förster auf dem Weg zur Arbeit die sperrdifferentiale nicht mehr bemühen sondern kann entspannt über seine privat-autobahn fahren.
Allerdings ist da ja auch der reiterhof...ich tippe mal dass das ein reitweg wird.

Ich bezweifle dass das da so schnell weggeräumt wird sondern hab eher das dumpfe gefühl dass der weg verbreitert werden soll um noch tiefer in den wald zu kommen und dort bäume fällen zu können... ist das eigentlich ökologisch sinnvoll derart viel zu roden?
Und uns stresst man immer von wegen erosion...


----------



## Backwoods (12. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von FXO _
> *Hi...
> ...außer dass der Förster auf der Bernhardtshöhe alle 10m Tannenbäume oder Dornensträucher quer gelegt hat.
> *



für den fall das es nur eine bernhardtshöhe gibt und die oberhalb vom autobahnkreuz stuttgart ist lag da aber am letzten sonntag nix mehr rum. war mit ra.bretzeln oben auf dem weg zum FK rüber

Das mit dem krumbachtrail ist mega ärgerlich.  und forstautobahnen hats hier schon mehr als genug.  ich wollte da am sonntag mal wieder vorbeischauen. vorletztes wochenende war noch alles i.o. kann mir nciht vorstellen das es den reitern so mehr fun bringt. im wald bei mir hinterm haus gibts geradzu reit singletrails!

ob die die bäume an der steinkannte am FK wieder wegräumen? bin ja mal gespnnt wie lange die kicker und der anlieger noch stehen   wär schad drum, aber die jungs graben da gerade ganz schön den wald um

werde wohl meine pläne für sonntag überdenken müssen und FK oder KK in betracht ziehen. dann könnte man auch mal wieder die alt bekannten locations unterhalb eines gewissen turmes checken


----------



## FXO (12. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Backwoods _
> *
> 
> für den fall das es nur eine bernhardtshöhe gibt und die oberhalb vom autobahnkreuz stuttgart ist lag da aber am letzten sonntag nix mehr rum. war mit ra.bretzeln oben auf dem weg zum FK rüber
> ...



Wenn du om Friedhof kommend ein stück an der BAB lang fährst und dann nach rechts auf nen trail biegst (da liegt ein fetter Stein davor), also nicht direkt auf der bernhardtshöhe...
wie kommt man von da eigentlich am schnellsten zum FK?
Lohnt sich der weg zum besagten Turm eigentlich?Anscheinend soll´s da ja nen ganz netten trail geben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricktick (12. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Backwoods _
> *
> 
> dann könnte man auch mal wieder die alt bekannten locations unterhalb eines gewissen turmes checken  *



Wenn Du den selben Turm wie ich meinst, dann isses da grad ganz witzig zu fahren. Man sieht nämlich den Trail vor lauter Laub nicht, aber das macht die Sache nur interessanter


----------



## Backwoods (12. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von FXO _
> *
> 
> Wenn du om Friedhof kommend ein stück an der BAB lang fährst und dann nach rechts auf nen trail biegst (da liegt ein fetter Stein davor), also nicht direkt auf der bernhardtshöhe...
> ...



Jo genau dort sind wir hochgeradelt! war alles weggeräumt

schnell kommt man überhaupt nicht zum FK  erstmal musste zur uni. den trail runter zum kaba see kennste bestimmt. dann rechts am see vorbei richtung lauchau und kurz vor dem wander oder waldheim li den trail runter hinter Max P institut, über die ampel und zur uni.

von da entweder mit viel langeweile und asphalt den ausgeschlderten radweg über österfeld nach degerloch (fahr ich bestimmt nie wieder, spart aber die HM aus dem kaltental hoch nach degerloch, allerdings auch die abfahrt)

oder

hinter der uni lang, über eine fusgängerbrücke über die b14, an der grillhütte vorbei runter richtung hesslacher wassserfälle. dann den trail mit den 2 serpentienen runter nach hesslach vogelrain zur shell tanke. dort beginnt der hardcore uphill hoch nach degerloch!


----------



## beat (12. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SteppenwolfRM _
> *...Aber am Fk. gab es auch Waldarbeiten.
> Ist das alles schon weg??
> DAs wäre cool...*
> ...



Tja, ich muss schon zugeben daß es am WE auch im Wald an der Stelle recht komisch aussah. Alleine schon der kurze Abschnitt mit den par Treppenstufen gleich unterhalb der von Backwoods erwähnten "Steinkante" erwies sich bei der Begehung durch mich und den werten SOX biketechnisch vorerst leider als äußerst unbrauchbar 
Querliegende Äste und "Bäumchen" zuhauf sind dann doch eher was für Trialkünstler 
Vielleicht sollte ich den Thommi mal hinschicken...
Trotzdem möchte ich aber festhalten, daß die Vielzahl der Strecken hier um Fernmelde- und Fernsehturm eine Totalblockade durch Forstarbeiten eigentlich nahezu ausschließt. Und aus Erfahrung weis ich auch, daß die Sachen hier meistens recht schnell wieder aufgeräumt werden. Der Trail mit den Kickern etc. ist nun auch schon seit ein par Jährchen biketechnisch gekennzeichnet, und die verschiedenen Sprünge etc. stehen dort ja nicht erst seit gestern. Momentan tut sich da allerdings zur offenbar allgemeinen Bikerfreude so einiges 
@FXO: Der FK ist bestimmt mal 'nen Besuch wert, und FB liegt ja weisgott nicht so weit weg. Von der von Dir beschriebenen Location an der Bernhadtshöhe sind allerdings die von Backwoods schon beschriebenen Wege am geeignetsten. Du könntest höchstens noch nach der Abfahrt nach Kaltental (evtl. auch Heslacher Wand) Dich schön lässig in die Zacke, bzw. die Stadtbahn setzen um gemütlich wieder 'rauf zu shutteln - aber auf die Idee bist Du wahrscheinlich auch schon selbst gekommen...

Ansonsten steht uns womöglich ein feucht-/rutschfröhliches Vergnügen (z.B. im Dürrbach  ) in den nächsten Tagen bevor - sofern man den Wetteraposteln Glauben schenkt!

Gruß,

beat


----------



## zerg10 (13. November 2003)

Den Frauenkopf werden wir ja am Samstag unter die neuen  Räder nehmen, mal sehen was noch steht u. was nicht.
Bericht folgt natürlich...

@Steppenwolf, Koeni u. Rest
13:00Uhr Stelle ? Vorher wird's bei mir eng.Können ja beim Bergauffahren überlegen, wie wir Holles Bude entweihen 

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. November 2003)

Hallo Zerg,
heute mit neuem Rad zur Arbeit gefahren?? 
Heute bekomme ich mein Schaltwerk und die Gabel habe ich gestern schon wieder eingebaut. HAbe heute schon Muskelkater.  Mit Ausreden kann man nie früh genug anfangen.


----------



## zerg10 (14. November 2003)

Moin auch,

hab' gestern erstmal die Pedalen drangeschraubt u. mal 'ne Runde auf dem Hof gedreht. 
Wow, is' ein echter Anker(=meine Ausrede ). Muss heute mal wiegen u. ein Foto machen, denn ab morgen wird's bestimmt den einen o. anderen Kratzer haben ...

Dann bis morgen um 13:00Uhr an der Stelle,
Zerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (14. November 2003)

Alles klar. 13.00 Uhr Stelle
bis dann


----------



## Floater (14. November 2003)

...geht denn auch jemamd sonntach fahren?
und war jemand mal kürzlich auf der bmx bahn in kornwestheim?steht die noch?


----------



## tde (14. November 2003)

bin morgen auch dabei, mit härterer Feder für den Fox-Dämpfer. Falls ich mich mit "Testfahrt"/"noch alles so ungewohnt" usw. entschuldigen werde, ist das meine Ausrede. 

@Cmjahn: Könnte eventuell auch schon um 12.00 Uhr und würde dann zunächst eine kleine Aufwärmrunde bis 13.00 Uhr einlegen (natürlich nicht ohne kleine Highlights ).


----------



## cmjahn (14. November 2003)

@tde

Hab´mit Steppenwolf-RM 1245 ausgemacht da wir zusammen dahin kommen.
Vielleicht sind wir aber doch etwas früher da...

Bis morgen dann


----------



## Backwoods (14. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Floater _
> *...geht denn auch jemamd sonntach fahren?
> und war jemand mal kürzlich auf der bmx bahn in kornwestheim?steht die noch? *



Hab samstag eh keine zeit wegen volleyball abends! ich werde bei gutem wetter am sonntag in die pedalen treten.

das das krumbachtal wohl mit bäumen zugelegt ist und ich letzte woche erst am fk wa wollte ich vielleicht mal wieder richtung KK und auch die trails(locations unterhalb des bekannten turms checken.

@tde was haste jetzt für eine feder und welche ist jetzt übrig?


----------



## Schlägerpaula (14. November 2003)

Bin am Samstag auch mit von der Partie und bringe einen Neu-Stuttgarter mit: den berüchtigten Dr. Macuse. Groß, furchtlos, für jede Schlammschlacht zu haben. 13:00 an der Stelle, oder? Freu mich drauf,

Paul


----------



## zerg10 (14. November 2003)

Alles klar, dann wird's ja doch eine grössere Runde u. d.h. ich nehm' die DigiCam mit.

Hat einer von Euch zufällig 'ne Dämpferpumpe die er morgen mitbringen kann ? Irgendwie hab' ich das Gefühl, die DJ könnt' ein wenig mehr Luft vertragen (Noch 'ne Ausrede )

@Koeni
Find' den blöden Dämpfer nich', dafür gibt's CDs.

P.S.: Bild vom neuen Bike is' im Thread "Eure Bikes"

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Backwoods (14. November 2003)

Hi,

dein spassbike hat ja klickies? ich dacht du wolltest was lernen  

glückwunsch und viel spass damit, lass die kochen heile  

was ist das für ein sattel? wieviel wiegt der?


----------



## Holle (14. November 2003)

Hi Leutz,

ich möcht an dieser Stelle noch mal n Aufruf zu meiner Party morgen abend starten.
Fest angekündigt haben sich bisher tde und Ra. Bretzeln.
Da aber meine Räumlichkeiten Platz für mind. 20-30 Leutchen bieten, hoffe ich auf euer zahlreiches Erscheinen.
Da es keine reine Biker-Party wird, könnt ihr auch gern euren Anhang / Kumpel(s) etc. mitbringen. Auf jeden Fall kann abgefeiert und natürlich auch gefachsimpelt werden. 
Beginn ist nach wie vor um 20:00 Uhr. Rubensstr. 21 / S-Degerloch. 

Ansonsten sieht man sich vielleicht Sonntag bei n'er kleinen Ausfahrt, vorausgesetzt ich bin nach der Feier wieder dazu im Stande.

Greetz Holle


----------



## beat (14. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schlägerpaula _
> *...für jede Schlammschlacht zu haben...*



das könnte es evtl. auch werden, sah vorhin im Wald nicht sehr abgetrocknet aus. Trotzdem viel Spaß! War auch alles dermaßen zu mit Blättern...

Dem Rest von Euch auch viel Spaß bei Holle's Party!

@Holle selbst: Danke für die Einladung, kann aber leider nicht vorbeischauen - hab' schon seit längerem was vor für diesen Samstag.

Greetz,

beat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (14. November 2003)

Hi Holle,

danke für die einladung! wir spielen morgen abend um 20:00 irgendwo bei crailsheim. danach gehen wir mit der mannschaft bestimmt noch essen und  

glaube nicht dass ich dann noch fahren kann. wenn ich meine bessere hälfte davon überzuegen kann schaun wir vielleicht so ab 01:00 noch vorbei.

ansonsten gruß an alle sontagsfahrer


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. November 2003)

@zerg
Pumpe bring ich mit. Wird also nix mit dieser Ausrede.


----------



## [[email protected]@[email protected][email protected]] (15. November 2003)

Juhu, hab meine Kleinlichkeiten zusammen, jetzt müssen sie nur ankommen  

Vielleicht wirds was wenn´s wetta gut isch nächst Woch 

MfG


----------



## Koeni (15. November 2003)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt was das heute wird.
Regen ist keiner angesagt, aber der Boden ist wahrscheinlich trotzdem rutschig flutschig


----------



## driver79 (15. November 2003)

hi,

werd dann auch mal vorbeischaun. bis dann 13:00 uhr an der stelle.

cya

ps: hab auch ne ausrede. mein ht is net fahrbereit und die andere erübrigt sich dann   (zumindest beim bergaufradeln)


----------



## Backwoods (15. November 2003)

@driver79

ham wir uns evtl letzten sonntag auf dem degerloch dh richtung marienplatz runter oder oben an der zacke getroffen?

ich war mit meinem big hit unterwegs und der kumpel von mir der dabei war hat ein hot chili rayzor.


----------



## FXO (15. November 2003)

Hi...
Nachdem ich mir jetzt extra den beschwerlichen Weg nach degerloch gegeben hab, um mal mit euch mitzufahren hab ich mich dann zwischen Ruhbank und der Stelle dermaßen verfahren daß ich circa 500hm und 20min länger gebraucht hab...hab die Stelle dann immerhin so gegen 13.30 gefunden, da war dann natürlich keiner mehr da. Hab trotzdem ein paar nette trails wiederentdeckt, u.a. den zum Monsterdrop an dem ein paar Jungs rumgebaut haben.
Dann wollt´ich den degerlocher "DH" runter und hab gleich am Anfang die Baumeister getrofffen.Waren damit beschäftigt den kicker hinter dem anlieger noch höher zu machen. das krasse dran: der älteste ist 14, der Jüngste 10, und die Jungs springen das teil mit Baumarkträdern- echt hardcore.
Den Downhill und die folgenden kleinen kicker fand ich dann so spassig daß ich noch 3x mit der Zahnradbahn geshuttelt bin.
Fazit des Tages: in degerloch werd ich demnächst öfters unterwegs sein und ich muß dringend mal wieder meinen klappspaten einpacken....

PS: die Jungs haben gemeint daß wohl weniger der Förster als vielmehr irgendso´n rentner stresst, der meint er hätte sich da mal den knöchel verstaucht...selber schuld wenn man in dem Alter über brusthohe Kicker läuft...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. November 2003)

@all
Das war heute mal wieder richtig  .
Wollen mal hoffen, dass die Waldarbeiter etwas aufräumen und die Kante wieder zum vorschein kommt.

@FXO 
Bis zum nächsten mal.

@Chriz (?Driver79?)
Wolltest Du nicht weiter mit oder haben wir Dich verloren?
Bist Du Driver 79 oder schreibe ich hier an jemand anderen?


----------



## Koeni (15. November 2003)

Ja, das war nicht schlecht heute.

@FXO
Wir waren auch am DH und haben die Jungs getroffen. Und auch wir sind mit der Zacke geshuttelt. Wir waren warscheinlich nach dir dort.

@zerg
Das Southshore´-Video läuft nicht, was muss ich machen?
(Alle anderen laufen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (15. November 2003)

Yo, das war heute 'ne zünftige Tour. Schreit nach Wiederholung. Leider hat ja keiner meinen Superman Seatgrab in den Wald rein gesehen   

@Backwoods
Heute war ich zumindest beim Rauffahren für die Clickies dankbar, Flats (DMR V8) stehen auf dem Wunschzettel...
Der Sattel is' von BMO, is' so ein CMP-Nachbau. 

@Holle, tde  Ra.Bretzeln
   

@FXO
Ein paar der Jungs haben wir auch noch getroffen, von einem gibt's jetzt einen genialen Sprungclip.

@Koeni
Musst es mal mit 'nem DVD-Player probieren (PC o. Fernseher), dann läuft's...

@cmjahn
Hab' Deine private Email-Adresse blöderweise nur im Geschäft, also leider nix mit Southshore III an diesem WE. Brenn' ich die Dinger halt auf CD u. verteil' sie beim nächsten Mal.
Achso, Kölle alaaf


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. November 2003)

@Koni

DVD Player!!! Wenn nicht vorhanden, dann mit Power DVD.

Morgen wird es leider nix.


----------



## Koeni (16. November 2003)

@Steppenwolf
Naja, halb so wild. Bei dem Wetter warte ich gerne bis zum Wochenende. Hab mich gestern 'n bischen erkältet und muss sowieso auskurieren.
Dann ist heute mal Bikepflege angesagt, ist nach gestern wohl auch mal nötig.


----------



## Backwoods (16. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zerg10 _
> *Musst es mal mit 'nem DVD-Player probieren (PC o. Fernseher), dann läuft's...
> 
> Hab' Deine private Email-Adresse blöderweise nur im Geschäft, also leider nix mit Southshore III an diesem WE. Brenn' ich die Dinger halt auf CD u. verteil' sie beim nächsten Mal.
> Achso, Kölle alaaf  *



Hi Zerg,

kannste mir die filme auch mal mailen? bei mehr als 2 oder 3 MB aber an die geschäftliche adresse

Danke

leider regnets heut. wird wohl nix mit KK heut nachmittag. wenns aufhört geh ich vielleicht noch ne runde streeten


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. November 2003)

@Koni
Bikepflege las ich heute ausfallen. Zu Faul. 
Hat es denn noch geklappt mit dem Film?? 

@all
Koni, Cmjahn und ich haben beschlossen nächsten Sonntag am FK ein wenig zu üben. Wir werden keine große Tour fahren sondern springen üben. Wer sonst noch Lust hat kann sich uns gerne anschliessen. 14:00 an der Stelle wäre Treffpunkt. Können uns aber schon ehr treffen und Michael dann 14:00 holen.


----------



## zerg10 (16. November 2003)

@Backwoods
Die Clips von gestern verschicke ich morgen an die üblichen Verdächtigen/Teilnehmer.

@Steppenwolf, Koeni, cmjahn
Is' zwar ein bisschen früh mit Zusagen, aber dabei wäre ich schon gerne. Und diesmal vielleicht auch als Hüpfer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (16. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steppenwolf-RM _
> [[email protected]
> Koni, Cmjahn und ich haben beschlossen nächsten Sonntag am FK ein wenig zu üben. Wir werden keine große Tour fahren sondern springen üben. Wer sonst noch Lust hat kann sich uns gerne anschliessen. 14:00 an der Stelle wäre Treffpunkt. Können uns aber schon ehr treffen und Michael dann 14:00 holen. [/B]



Bin nächstes WE flexible, da wir spielfrei haben. werde also dabei sein. allerdings werde ich hoffentlich etwas früher dort sein, weil ich auf dem rückweg dann noch zum KK oder an die dirtbahn in WN will.


----------



## driver79 (16. November 2003)

@Backwoods
kann schon sein. war auf jeden fall dort unterwegs. kann mich aber nicht errinern, daß ich nen big hit gesehen hab.

@Steppenwolf-RM
du schreibst an den richtigen. aber bitte chris. wollte noch mit aber ihr seid einfach zu schnell für mich gewesen  
nein, war dann doch zu viel uphill für mich. war fertig und hatte schmerzen im handgelenk, bin dann gemütlich heimgerollt.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. November 2003)

@Backwoods
Da hast Du Dir ja viel vorgenommen. 
@Driver79
Na dann noch gute Besserung. Bis zum nächsten mal.
@zerg
Man kann nie zu früh planen. Kannst ja jetzt immer zu Hause üben. Du "Hüpfer" du.


----------



## tde (17. November 2003)

war wirklich sehr nett am Samstag, denke mal, bin nächste Woche auch wieder dabei. Werde dann wohl vorher meine Kilometer reißen und anschließend am allgemeinen Abfahrtstraininig teilnehmen.

Gestern war ich übrigens getarnt als Wandersmann seit langer Zeit mal wieder in der Schlucht. Dazu gibt's eigentlich nur eins zu sagen: kann man komplett knicken!

@Backwoods: Cheetah hat netterweise meine Feder gegen eine härtere einfach ausgetauscht, deshalb steht kein Altmaterial zur Disposition.


----------



## beat (17. November 2003)

Hallo liebe Sonntagsfahrer-Gemeinde!

Um welchen, bei uns sehr beliebten Trail, handelt es sich hier? (ist natürlich ein Klassiker  )


----------



## Backwoods (17. November 2003)

Philosphenweg?


----------



## zerg10 (18. November 2003)

So, Clips sind an die Leute raus, von den ich die Geschäfts-Email hab'. Wer noch Interesse hat, soll mir 'Ne Mailadresse schicken, die gezippte 10MB verträgt    
2-3 gute sind schon dabei...

@beat
Schliesse mich Backwoods an.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (18. November 2003)

@zerg: ich hätte die Filmchen auch ganz gerne, hab aber keine E-Mailadr. die so ein Datenvolumen verträgt. Vielleicht kannst Du sie mal brennen und dann persöhnlich überreichen? Wäre echt nett von Dir.

@beat: des isch der Filosofenweg (gem. neuer dt. Rechtschreibung), hab ich jetzt was gwonnen?

bis die Tage
ra. 

P.S.: wer hat noch Lust am Freitag den 26.11 zum Biker-Stammtisch nach BB zu kommen.?


----------



## Koeni (18. November 2003)

Hallo Jungs.

Ich hab gerade mit dem Typ von der bikebox telefoniert weil ich doch meinen Dämpfer wechseln will bzw. bald auch wechseln muss.
Der hat gesagt, er würde an meiner Stelle die Finger von den DNM-Dämpfern lassen, die seien zum. Wenn der das sogar sagt, obwohl er die selbst verkauft muss man sich ja Sorgen machen.
Das Problem ist nur ich muss den blöden Dämpfer tauschen und Kohle für was besseres hab ich nicht.
Also wenn jemand was rumliegen hat(190/48 od.50) dann lasst mal hören.

@zerg
Ich weiß die Daten von Deinem Dämpfer nicht mehr, würde der passen? Andererseits wollte ich von Rockschrott auch die Finger lassen.

Man hat's halt nicht leicht im Leben 

P.S. : Sollen wir am Sonntag filmen?


----------



## beat (18. November 2003)

@Ra. & Backwoods: War wohl ein bischen zu einfach  , allerdings nicht im Hinblick auf die (neue) Rechtschreibung   
Das Ergebnis lautet natürlich: Philosophenweg !
Über Preise hab' ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht aber gut; wer bis Weihnachten übermäßig viele von meinen Bilderrätseln errät kann 'nen nigelnagelneuen Magura-Geldbeutel gewinnen - sofern er/sie ihn haben will  .
Neuer Abend, neues Bild - welchen wohlbekannten Stuttgarter Trail zeigt der folgende signifikante Ausschnitt (diesmal gibt's logischerweise nur noch ein Teilstück des gesuchten Trails zu sehen  )?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (18. November 2003)




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (18. November 2003)

@beat: ich nehm den fifty / fifty Joker


----------



## zerg10 (19. November 2003)

@Ra.Bretzeln
Kein Problem, Cd wird gebrannt.

@tde
So, jetzt müsste es auch bei Dir geklaptt haben.

@beat
Den Namen kann ich nich', ist das vielleicht der Weg, der mit den Treppenstufen endet ?

@koeni
Is' ein 190mm RS deluxe mit 500er bzw. 700er Feder. Wenn ich's nicht vergesse, bring ich ihn am Sonntag mit...


----------



## Koeni (19. November 2003)

@Suspension-Spezialisten
Ich hab ein Angebot gesehen:
Vanilla Rc Ohne Feder 249
Wenn die Feder keine 100 kostet ist das doch ein Schnäppchen, oder?


----------



## beat (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zerg10 _
> *@beat
> Den Namen kann ich nich', ist das vielleicht der Weg, der mit den Treppenstufen endet ?*



Nope, der gesuchte Trail ist weniger steil und auch etwas länger.


----------



## tde (19. November 2003)

@beat: Die Rechtskurve sieht so aus, als ob sie unserem allseits beliebten Trail von Ruhbank runter zur Asphaltstraße/Tiefenbach gehört. Der mit den kleinen, artifiziellen Erhöhungen, die der allgemeinen Sprunglust recht zuträglich sind. Falls falsch, hab' ich noch einen anderen Tipp. Also hopp, hopp! Her mit der Antwort, auch wenn ich den Geldbeutel gar nicht haben will (weil ich keinen Cent zum rein tun hätte. Wegen der sche#ß teuren Bikes, für die man sein letztes Hemd hergibt  )


----------



## beat (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tde _
> *@beat: Die Rechtskurve sieht so aus, als ob sie unserem allseits beliebten Trail von Ruhbank runter zur Asphaltstraße/Tiefenbach gehört. Der mit den kleinen, artifiziellen Erhöhungen, die der allgemeinen Sprunglust recht zuträglich sind. Falls falsch, hab' ich noch einen anderen Tipp. Also hopp, hopp! Her mit der Antwort, auch wenn ich den Geldbeutel gar nicht haben will (weil ich keinen Cent zum rein tun hätte. Wegen der sche#ß teuren Bikes, für die man sein letztes Hemd hergibt  ) *



Hi tde  !

Nun, der Ruhbank 'runter zur Buowaldstraße-Trail ist es nicht, insofern bin ich auf Deinen anderen Tipp gespannt.
Der Geldbeutel macht übrigens rein optisch auch ohne Füllung eine gute Figur  .


----------



## tde (19. November 2003)

wie wär's dann mit dem launenhaften Degerloch-DH/CC-Trail? Die scharfe Rechts könnte dann die heikle (zumindest ab einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit ) Spitzkehre fast ganz unten sein.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. November 2003)

Der Pfeilrichtung nach ist es ein uphill.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tde (19. November 2003)

@Steppenwolf-RM: Pfeilrichtung? Auf so was sollen wir auch noch achten? Völlige Überforderung für mich .

Und überhaupt: Alle Uphills nehme ich  im Pulsrausch sowieso nur schemenhaft wahr, müsstest Du doch kennen, oder?


----------



## Backwoods (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Koeni _
> *@Suspension-Spezialisten
> Ich hab ein Angebot gesehen:
> Vanilla Rc Ohne Feder 249
> Wenn die Feder keine 100 kostet ist das doch ein Schnäppchen, oder? *



Die Feder für meinen Fox vanilla Rc (222 er) kostet neu laut aussage des DDD forums hier etwa 70 bis 75 euro und gebrauchte ca. die hälfte.

vielleicht sind die kleinen (kürzer und weniger hub etwas billiger) für dnm, rs, st, sw ham die federn bei mir immer so 35 -40 gekostet (neu!)

wenn der dämpfer neu ist solltest du zuschlagen. einen besseren bekommste net!

wenn du genau weisst was du für ne feder brauchst (federrate und hub) kann ich mal beim händler meines vertrauens fragen. ich brauch auch noch ne 550er oder 600er. veilleicht gibts bei 2 stk. mehr rabatt. der aussendienstmitarbeiter für fox/x-fusion wohnt auch in sifi oder bb und die kennen sich ganz gut. hab deswegen meinen dämpfer schon günstig bekommen.


----------



## Koeni (19. November 2003)

@Backwoods
Der Dämpfer ist neu. Bei der Berechnung der Federrate kommt etwa 400(kein Witz) raus. Wenn's 'ne 450er Feder gibt, frag doch mal bitte nach.
Der Hub beim 190er ist 50mm.


----------



## Backwoods (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Koeni _
> *@Backwoods
> Der Dämpfer ist neu. Bei der Berechnung der Federrate kommt etwa 400(kein Witz) raus. Wenn's 'ne 450er Feder gibt, frag doch mal bitte nach.
> Der Hub beim 190er ist 50mm. *



Wie hast du gerechnet?
400 kann schon sein obwohl mir 450 realistischer erscheint. fahre im votec auch ne 450er feder. geometrie dürfte ähnlichsein (übersetzung hnterbau 2,3), mein kampfgewicht beträgt so an die 80 kg (mit rucksack etc)

schau mal hier:  Federrate 

bei ebay gibts auch gerade welche, dürften aber zu lang sein für den dämpfer! du brauchst 400 lbs(?)/in x 2"

wenn du ne feder kaufst unbedingt darauf achten das die nicht von rs, st, dnm ist. die passen nciht weil innendurchmesser zu klein! es geht nur fox und x-fusion, SW gibts ja nciht mehr

ich ruf morgen mal beim händler an.


----------



## Koeni (19. November 2003)

Ich wiege "komplett" ca.70 Kg.
Bei der Berechnung kommt sogar nur 394lbs raus.
Dann lieber 400 und mit der Vorspannung einstellen, oder?

Und was mir da noch einfällt. Woher krieg ich dann meine Dämpferbuchsen und wieviel muß ich dafür einkalkulieren?

Danke


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tde _
> *@Steppenwolf-RM: Pfeilrichtung? Auf so was sollen wir auch noch achten? Völlige Überforderung für mich .
> 
> Und überhaupt: Alle Uphills nehme ich  im Pulsrausch sowieso nur schemenhaft wahr, müsstest Du doch kennen, oder?  *




Und ob!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (19. November 2003)

@ koene:
woher bekommst du den dämpfer?

der händler hat meinen x-fusion einfach gleich mit den richtigen buchsen bestellt und der kam dann auch so!

wenn du mir sagst was du für buchsen brauchst kann ich auch fragen. können vorne hinten unterschiedlich sein. breite und durchmesser der bohrung sind wichtig!

ansonsten kannste bei toxoholics oder auch bikebox fragen. aber der bekommt die eh von toxo


----------



## beat (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tde _
> *wie wär's dann mit dem launenhaften Degerloch-DH/CC-Trail? Die scharfe Rechts könnte dann die heikle (zumindest ab einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit ) Spitzkehre fast ganz unten sein. *



- völlig richtig!!! Es ist der auch als "Degerloch-Downhill" bekannte Trail. Oben am Rand erkennt man noch ein winziges Stück des Dornhaldenfriedhofes. Der Punkt geht also an tde. Jetzt muss ich mir erstmal wieder was neues einfallen lassen.  *grübelgrübel* 

Greetz,

beat


----------



## Koeni (20. November 2003)

@Backwoods
Ist ein Blowout-Angebot bei Mountainbikes.net, die haben auf meine Anfrage noch nicht geantwortet.
Der Schraubendurchmesser ist 6mm, die vordere Aufnahme 22mm die Hintere 25mm breit.
Kann man die Buchsen auch vertauschen? Wegen dem Ausgleichsbehälter muss ich den Dämpfer vielleicht andersrum einbauen.
Wenn das nicht klappt wird's der Vector pro und danach melde ich Konkurs an


----------



## Floater (20. November 2003)

Ist denn morgen jemand für ne kleine runde zu erwärmen(...sprich noch andere faule studenten am start...)


----------



## cmjahn (20. November 2003)

@Floater

Wann soll´s denn los gehen?


----------



## Backwoods (20. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steppenwolf-RM _
> *@Koni
> @all
> Koni, Cmjahn und ich haben beschlossen nächsten Sonntag am FK ein wenig zu üben. Wir werden keine große Tour fahren sondern springen üben. Wer sonst noch Lust hat kann sich uns gerne anschliessen. 14:00 an der Stelle wäre Treffpunkt. Können uns aber schon ehr treffen und Michael dann 14:00 holen. *



Steht der Termin eigentlich noch? mir wäre samstag eigentlich lieber. da ham die geschäfte auf und meine bessere hälfte könnte in der zeit wo ich bike shoppen gehen  

ich muss sonst am ende noch mit. bitte bewahrt mich davor


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. November 2003)

@Backwoods
Termin steht.  Dann gehste halt 2x fahren. Ich schreib Dir auch eine Entschuldigung.  Wovor Du Dich drücken willst ist mir dieses Jahr gut gelungen. Aber morgen bin ich fällig. Da führt kein Weg drumrum.  Kommst Du? Uhrzeit wie unten.

Tde, Koni, Zerg wollen wir uns wieder 13:00 Uhr treffen? Michel kommt dann gegen 14:00 Uhr.  

@cmjahn
Steht 14:00 Uhr bei Dir oder kannste ehr??


----------



## cmjahn (21. November 2003)

@Steppenwolf RM

Eher geht leider net bin sogegen 1415 dann am FK.


----------



## zerg10 (21. November 2003)

Sagen wir mal ab 13:00Uhr. Werde Euch dann schon finden.


----------



## Floater (21. November 2003)

@ cmjahn  hätte heute eigemtlich ganzen tag zeit, 1300?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tde (21. November 2003)

ich werde Sonntag wohl noch früher starten, mit einem Kollegen so gegen 11.30 - 12.00 Uhr. Komme dann aber um 13.00 bzw. 14.00 Uhr zur Stelle.

Übrigens: Morgen ist unser Thread genau ein Jahr alt und am ersten Advent war die erste gemeinsame Ausfahrt (wenn man den Erstkontakt im SM-Tal von zerg, Holle und mir nicht mitzählt). Wäre doch ganz nett, am Sonntag, 30. November, also wieder am ersten Advent, eine Jubiläumsausfahrt zu machen. Treffpunkt wäre dann Degerloch-Bahnhof und dann die gleiche Runde wie letztes Jahr fahren - plus alle FK-Highlights. Anschließend Lebkuchen essen, Glühwein on the Rocks trinken, Wasserpfeifem rauchen oder sonst was. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## cmjahn (21. November 2003)

@Floater

Sorry kann doch nicht meine Putze hat mich versetzt:kotz:  und jetzt bin ich leider allein im Haushalt und kann mich dort austoben    So ein Scheiß und das an meinem freien Tag...

Wie sieht´s denn am SO bei Dir aus?

Greetz Michel


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (21. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tde _
> *ich werde Sonntag wohl noch früher starten, mit einem Kollegen so gegen 11.30 - 12.00 Uhr. Komme dann aber um 13.00 bzw. 14.00 Uhr zur Stelle.
> 
> Übrigens: Morgen ist unser Thread genau ein Jahr alt und am ersten Advent war die erste gemeinsame Ausfahrt (wenn man den Erstkontakt im SM-Tal von zerg, Holle und mir nicht mitzählt). Wäre doch ganz nett, am Sonntag, 30. November, also wieder am ersten Advent, eine Jubiläumsausfahrt zu machen.... *



Sehr gute Idee, da die Advent-Ausfahrt auch für "das erste mal" Sonntagsfahrer war, werd ich auf alle Fälle versuchen dabei zu sein, aber mit einer Bedingung: Holle laß die Ventile in den Schläuchen und FXO, zieh Dir ne lange Büx (sprich: Hose) an (waren die blauen Beine letztes Jahr eigentlich vom Sturz oder von den Erfrierungen???)  

Grüße ra.


----------



## Koeni (21. November 2003)

@Steppemwolf
13.00 Uhr passt. Wenn mir schon früher nach biken zu mute ist, scheint es ja so, als ob die Trails schon warmgefahren sind. Ich komm Dich dann aber um 1300 abholen.

@Backwoods
Das mit dem Vanilla lass ich glaub ich sein, ich hab immer noch keine Antwort von denen bekommen und wenn das bei der Bestellung genauso lang dauert... Und dann noch Buchsen organisieren. Ist mir zu blöd.
Ich werde mir wohl hier den vector dh bestellen (gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen vector dh und vector pro?). Oder hast du nen Tip wo der billiger ist?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. November 2003)

@Koeni
dann 13:00 an der Stelle. 
Sagenhaft wie man sich freut zu fahren wenn man in der Woche nicht dazu kommt.  Evtl. können wir ja wieder die Zacke nehmen. Nat. nur wenn auch wieder was gebaut ist.


----------



## Backwoods (21. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Koeni _
> [[email protected]
> Das mit dem Vanilla lass ich glaub ich sein, ich hab immer noch keine Antwort von denen bekommen und wenn das bei der Bestellung genauso lang dauert... Und dann noch Buchsen organisieren. Ist mir zu blöd.
> Ich werde mir wohl hier den vector dh bestellen (gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen vector dh und vector pro?). Oder hast du nen Tip wo der billiger ist? [/B]



Nö ich hab 10,- Euro mehr bezahlt, allerdings kein porto!

vom aussehen her ist das der selbe dämpfer. vielleicht verkauft sich als DH besser  

ich hab hier den original x-fusion prospect. allerdings für 2002er modelle. mein dämpfer ist 03 und vielleicht heisst er 04 ja DH  

kannst nochmal bei www.toxoholics.de schauen oder auch anrufen. das ist der importeur für deutschland. 06331 258160 die machen auch den service.

der vector ist für deine zwecke eh der bessere dämpfer, da du die druckstufe mit einer handbewegung während dem treten fast 100% blockieren kannst. schnell mal für den uphill ein hardtail gebastelt

wär eigentlich in 220 für big hit auch ne maßnahme  

der dämpfer hat angeblich genau wie der vanille einen bypass, damit die druckstufe nciht kaputt geht wenn du mal vergisst die wieder zu öffnen. (ohne gewähr)

denke wir sehen uns sonntag, vielleicht komm ich auch früher. muss noch meine neue handy nr. verbreiten


----------



## beat (21. November 2003)

Ok, nun kann es also weitergehen: Warum lohnt es sich an diesem Punkt nach links abzubiegen (von rechts kommend)?


----------



## Koeni (22. November 2003)

@beat
Weil's da Bier und Rote umsonst gibt?

@Backwoods
Genau, der 04er Dämpfer heißt nur dh ist aber mit dem pro identisch.


----------



## cmjahn (22. November 2003)

@Steppenwolf RM

Bin morgen doch etwas früher da!!!!!!!1
Da drauf kannst Du übrigens Einen lassen und wie ich mich freue morgen zu fahren    

Ach übrigens wie wäre es am MI mit Schönbuch Niteride Frank würde die Tour guiden. Er zieht auch extra voll fette Reifen auf
Nokian NBX 2.3!!!!!   

Greetz Michel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. November 2003)

@cmjahn
Eine Lampe habe ich mir nun zugelegt.
Wie Backwoods seine im Doppelpack. Mirage+ Mirage x.
Mittwoch habe ich wahrscheinlich keine Gabel.  Wie gesagt, es ist schwer mit Fahrrad "K". Aber diesmal gibt es nicht so viel falsch zu machen. Feder raus Feder rein. Theoretisch. 
WAs bin ich bin ich wieder gemein. 
Mittwoch wird also nix bei mir. Aber dann kann es losgehen. 
Bin mal gespannt, was Frank zu seinem Reifen sagt.

@BAckwoods 
Ich starte gleich zum Einkaufsmarathon.


----------



## Koeni (22. November 2003)

@steppenwolf
Du hast doch letztes Mal von einer Videobearbeitungssoftware erzählt, kann die AVI auch bearbeiten?
Wenn ja, kannst Du die mir mal brennen?

Bis morgen


----------



## tde (22. November 2003)

@beat: Jetzt aber: der Ruhbank-Trail mit seinen netten, kleinen Bauwerken erwartet einen dort. Stimmt's? Oder wo sonst kreuzt eine Stromleitung?


----------



## beat (22. November 2003)

Nene, soll keine Stromleitung sein. Ist nur die Begrenzungslinie der Quadranten. Der Ruhbank-Trail ist auch nicht ganz richtig...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. November 2003)

@Koni
AVI´s sind gut. Die CD´s sind gebrannt und liegen zur Auslieferung auf dem Camelback. Michael bringt auch seine Kamera mit. Dann können wir wieder filmen. 
Ist der Film nun gelaufen? Du hattest ja probleme?


----------



## Koeni (22. November 2003)

Mit Power DVD ist's gelaufen, aber zwei der Filme(NWD 2+Kranked4) laufen nicht. Und ich hab's nicht so drauf mit Software runter laden und so'n Mist.

Bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tde (23. November 2003)

schee war's heut. Nette Runde. Fast 40 Km und 900 Hm am Ende auf der Uhr gehabt, fast schon CC-mäßig. Wenn, ja wenn da nicht immer diese komischen Hindernisse auf dem Trail stehen würden  , die einen Snakebite und andere ungeplante Pausen verursachen. Doch dafür lass ich mich immer wieder gerne aus dem Fahrfluss bringen .

So langsam hat der "Southpark" die Berühmheit eines echten Bikeparks, weiß auch nicht, was ich davon halten soll. Jedes Mal sind mehr/andere Leute da. Jeder sagt zwar, er sei zufällig vorbei gekommen, aber ich werde mich auf jeden Fall mit detallierten Wegbeschreibungen hier im Netz zurückhalten. Damit wir noch lange kraftvoll jumpen können 

@Beat: Keine Ahnung, wie der Trail genau bezeichnet wird (Buowaldstraße-Trail?), aber ich meine den oben beschriebenen. Gehe nämlich immer noch davon aus, dass er's ist.


----------



## Backwoods (23. November 2003)

Hi,

jetzt fahr ich seit dem sommer hinten einen dh-schlauch von nokian und hatte seit monaten keinen platten mehr! das teil wiegt halt in 24" schon satte 350 g.

gestern abend kam mir so die idee dass ich ja noch an die 200g zusätzlich sparen könnte wenn ich beim umstieg auf die singeltrack noch nen normalen schwalbe schlauch montier.  

der hat ja nicht mal mehr den ersten nachmittag gehalten! vorhin auf dem weg vom zahnradbahnhof zum auto war das ding schon platt. wie gut dass ich gerade schräg gegenüber geparkt hatte und nicht wie steppenwolf und koeni zurück zur stelle musste. echt schwein gehabt.

da schei... ich doch lieber auf die 170g und mach die woche wieder dass gute dh teil rein. bringt ja alles nix. unterwgs flicken kann man bei den singel und double tracks fast vergessen weil man den reifen nicht runterbekommt.

war trotzdem nen geiler nachmittag! 

wir spielen samstag abend daheim. ich bin also sontag zur jubiläumsrunde am start.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. November 2003)

@Backwoods 

Da haste wirklich Schwein gehabt. Bis zur "Stelle" laufen ist nicht gerade ein Vergnügen.


@all
Was wollen wir denn nach der Jubiläumsrunde machen? Glühwein und Lebkuchen?? Wenn ja, wo? Bei mir ist es zu eng.
Ich bitte also um Vorschläge.


----------



## Backwoods (23. November 2003)

Hi,

wir könnten zum schluss den degerloch dh runter und dann in der stadt einen glühwein trinken gehen. dass hätte zumindest für steppenwolf, ra.bretzlen und mich den vorteil, dass wir anschließend mit der s1 bequem heim kommen  

stellt sich nur noch die fage wie kommen wir an die stelle? meine freundin kann nicht fahren weil sie beim volleyball ist. wir könnten uns an der uni bei steppenwolf treffen. von dort aus über die trails zu den hesslacher wasserfällen und den trail nach hesslach runter und dann weiter in die stadt rollen. geht meist nur bergab bis zur zacke. ra.bretzlen und ich könne dann entwerder ab sifi los oder wir nehmen die s-bahn zur uni.

alternativ könnten wir auch am grillplatz ausgang dürrbachtal ne grillfete machen und anschließend die sache mit einem nitride ausklingen lassen. frag mich nur wie der glühwein durch dürrbachtal kommt?


----------



## beat (23. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tde _
> *@Beat: Keine Ahnung, wie der Trail genau bezeichnet wird (Buowaldstraße-Trail?), aber ich meine den oben beschriebenen. Gehe nämlich immer noch davon aus, dass er's ist. *



Nein, dieser ist eben nicht gesucht / gefragt! Exakter Name ist ja auch nicht so wichtig (haben die meisten Trails ja eh nicht!), mehr eine ungefähr  richtige Antwort. Kleiner Tip am Rande: die abgebildete / gesuchte Location ist ganz in der Nähe der Buowaldstraße, alles klar?? Kommt schon, so schwer kann es doch echt nicht sein. Eigentlich wollte ich nicht gleich die Schwierigkeitsstufe in unerreichbare Höhen schrauben  - müsste aber wirklich "erratbar" sein.

Grüße,

beat


----------



## Koeni (23. November 2003)

@Steppenwolf
"Die Datei wurde nicht mit dem DV Encoder comprimiert und kann deshalb nicht geöffnet werden" 
Kannst Du damit was anfangen?
Also, das kommt, wenn ich meine Videos "reinholen" will.


----------



## DoWnThEhIlL (23. November 2003)

War echt super lustig heut, auch wenn man sich nur rein zufällig getroffen hat. 
Ich werd auf jeden Fall in Zukunft öfter den Thread hier besuchen...aber jetzt muss ich erstmal in die Heia
´s war ja auch anstrengend.

mfg DoWnThEhIlL


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. November 2003)

@Koni
   
Keine Ahnung. Was sowas betrifft habe ich leider auch keine Ahnung.

@Backwoods
Das wäre keine schlechte Idee. Dann kannst Du mir ja gleich mal den Trail zeigen über den wir vorhin sprachen.
Als kleines Problem sehe ich jedoch den großen Weihnachtsmarkt.
Letztes Jahr konnte man kaum drüber laufen. Die Räder schieben wird daher auch eine kleine Herausforderung werden. 



Was meint der Rest.

Tde hatte heute ja auch schon einen Vorschlag. Das habe ich allerdings nicht so richtig mitbekommen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. November 2003)

@ DoWnThEhIlL 
Da ja die Verluste (Bremshebel und Schaltrollen) wieder ausgeglichen wurden kann es ja bald weitergehen. 
Dann eine schöne Nacht und Träum was schönes.


----------



## FXO (23. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Backwoods _
> *Hi,
> 
> wie kommen wir an die stelle? meine freundin kann nicht fahren weil sie beim volleyball ist. wir könnten uns an der uni bei steppenwolf treffen. von dort aus über die trails zu den hesslacher wasserfällen und den trail nach hesslach runter und dann weiter in die stadt rollen. geht meist nur bergab bis zur zacke. ra.bretzlen und ich könne dann entwerder ab sifi los oder wir nehmen die s-bahn zur uni.
> ...



Könnten wir uns an den Wasserfällen treffen? hab kein Bock wieder die stelle nich zu finden(könnt´jetzt noch kotzen).

Die Idee mit dem Grillplatz is excellent, zur transportproblematik:
da muß wohl einer den Camelbak opfern, nachts heimfahren nach diversen Glühweins wird sicher auch, ähm, interessant...

PS: Krummbachtrail is immer noch zu, das lässt sich aber umfahren(erspart tragen).

Ach ja, Ra.Bretzeln, nur für dich zieh ich mir ne lange hose an (obwohl es ja grad wohl noch locker mit ner kurzen geht), die braunen Stellen an meinen Beinen kamen übrigens vom Sturz, der rest war eher rot...
Gruß,   FX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (23. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von FXO _
> *
> 
> Könnten wir uns an den Wasserfällen treffen?
> ...



klar können wir uns da treffen! machen wir dann fr oder sa aus. muss vorher noch mit ra klären wie wir an die uni kommen. wenn wir mit der zacke hochshutteln kann ich aber auch von hier starten. is mir glühweintechnisch alle mal lieber als die par meter an die uni sleber mit dem auto zu fahren.

mit dem krumbachtrail ist halt das highlight der region hinüber. wenn ich den umfahren muss bleibt ja auf dem rückweg von der solitude nach sifi nicht mehr viel spannendes übrig.


----------



## FXO (23. November 2003)

Fr bin ich in GB, Sa wär für mich besser...
Du verpasst ca 200m des KBtrails (die mit den beiden stämmen die per bunny-hop überquert werden mussten), werd da aber demnächst mal etwas tun...wer lust hat kann gern helfen. hab da schon was im auge...


----------



## Backwoods (23. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von FXO _
> *Fr bin ich in GB, Sa wär für mich besser...
> Du verpasst ca 200m des KBtrails (die mit den beiden stämmen die per bunny-hop überquert werden mussten), werd da aber demnächst mal etwas tun...wer lust hat kann gern helfen. hab da schon was im auge... *



aah ha! und der untere teil wo es interssant wird ist noch fahrbar wie früher?

kann man aus den bäumen kicker bauen, wenn man die äste absägt?

die nächsten wochenenden sind schon verplant. erst frauenkopf und dann will ich unbedingt mal wieder kernenturm und vorallem korber kopf fahren.


----------



## FXO (23. November 2003)

ja, is dann (noch) alles fahrbar.
Über das mit den kickern sollten wir uns mal unterhalten


----------



## tde (24. November 2003)

@Beat: die Kante? Ich meine die, immer so schön die Spreu vom Weizen trennt...

@DoWnThEhIlL: ja, bis zum nächsten Mal. Hatte wegen meines Plattfußes zu wenig Zeit, mir Dein Sreamn mal genauer anzugucken, obwohl mich's sehr interessiert. Kann man ja mal nachholen.

@Sonntagsfahrer: Angedacht war, nach der Jubiläumstour bei Holger daheim einzukehren. Der wohnt zentral in Degerloch und Platz ist da (außerdem können wir dann sein frisch gereinigten Teppich mit unseren dreckigen Sauklotten verunzieren )


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. November 2003)

@tde
auch nicht schlecht  Mir ist´s egal, ich richte mich nach Euch. Ich kann mich zur Not auch in Degerloch abholen lassen.


----------



## zerg10 (24. November 2003)

@Sonntagfeier  
Also mir gefällt die Tour die Backwoods vorgeschlagen recht gut, Uni kann ich auch recht zentral ansteuern u. auch mit der Bahn wieder heim.

@Steppenwolf-RM
Morgen Unigelände unsicher machen ? Muss noch an meiner Droptechnik feilen, damit ich die Rinne beim nächsten Mal packe ...
Ab wann hast Du Zeit ?


----------



## cmjahn (24. November 2003)

@all

...ich kann mich nur dem anschließen war ein riesen Spaß gestern.
Nun zu was technischem, ich hab einigen von euch was von einem Umrüstkit erzählt was es einem ermöglicht normale Reifen und normale Felgen in ein Schlauchlossystem um zuwandeln. Gelesen hab ich in der Mountainbike Action (amerikanisch) nun hab ich auch die passende Website dazu gefunden schaut mal rein! http://www.notubes.com  Die DH/FR Version kostet 62,00$

Im übrigen passt es auch für 24" Räder (was für Dich Axel da bekommst Du dein Big Hit gleich um fast 600g leichter   )

Den Glühwein könnte man ja in den Camelbaks transportieren  . Wobei ich die Idee mit der Stadt besser finde, da ist wenigstens alles schon aufgebaut wir brauchen uns also nur an den Stand stellen und trinken   Danach brauchen wir noch nicht mal aufräumen  

Greetz Michel


----------



## beat (24. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tde _
> *@Beat: die Kante? Ich meine die, immer so schön die Spreu vom Weizen trennt...*



Nun, ich denke da liegst Du völlig richtig  ! Es lohnt sich nach links abzubiegen weil einen der kleine Trail geradewegs in den Steilhang hinein befördert. Der Punkt geht an tde.
Zwischenzeitlicher Stand:
2 P. - tde
1 P. - Backwoods, zerg & Ra.

...und weiter geht's: Auf folgendem Bild befinden sich die Sonntagsfahrer auf einem Nightride (die kleinen hellen Pünktchen). Welchen Trail nehmen sie hier unter die Stollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gangster (24. November 2003)

war vor ein paar wochen am Korber Kopf! und war eigentlich ziemlich enttäuscht! 1 Drop nicht zu hoch! und sonst eigentlich nur ein paar kicker und nen double (mehr oder weniger double)!

Vielleicht war ich am Falschen Platz!? Die Strecke die ihr meint ist doch überhalb von Korb: an sonem Weinberghang im Wald? Unten ist ein Parkplatz. Wenn man die Straße von Korb hochkommt auf der linken Seite!??
oder ist die wonanders?
und ist die Stecke am Frauenkopf größer?


----------



## tde (24. November 2003)

@beat: zwar noch nie geniterided, aber hier mein Tipp: Blauer Weg.


----------



## beat (24. November 2003)

...ist nicht der Blaue Weg!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. November 2003)

@zerg
Hatte heute viel zu tun und leider keine Zeit zu antworten.
Wenn Du willst, können wir uns bei mir am Haus treffen. Wenn Du 16:30 ankommst, schaffe ich es bis Du hier bist. Also kann es kurz nach halb fünf losgehen. Passt das? Später geht bei mir auch.


----------



## Koeni (24. November 2003)

@Steppenwolf
Die avdv-Hardwareinstallation hat den XP-Logotest nicht bestanden und lässt sich nicht richtig installieren. Was für ein Betriebssystem benutzt denn du?
Auf der homepage gibt's leider nur Treiber für die 7.0 Version, geht das auch, oder bringt's nix?

Ist eben nicht so einfach, wenn man keine Ahnung von Computer hat, aber es gibt wichtigeres im Leben


----------



## Backwoods (24. November 2003)

Hi Koeni,

liegts daran, dass ich das filmchen von gestern ncoh nicht sehen konnte?

kann dir da aber auch nicht helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. November 2003)

@Koni
Was ist denn AvDv ?
Also das läuft auch auf XP!! Ich hab 2000. Ich hab es auch schon auf XP Installiert.

Wie hast Du es denn installiert? Im Ordner CD1 und CD2 ist jeweils eine Datei mit Namens "welcome" Sieht aus wie ein P mit rotem Punkt. Da einen Doppelklick und los geht es. 
Du kannst die Ordner auch auf die Festplatte schieben und von dort installieren. Bisher gab es noch nie Probleme.
Ansonsten brennst Du es nochmal. Allerdings nicht wie ich es gemacht habe. Du schiebst nur den Ordnerinhalt auf die CD.
War ja wie gesagt ein kleiner Fehler meinerseits. Aber so wie es jetzt ist sollte es auch gehen. Versuch es nochmal.


----------



## Backwoods (24. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gangster _
> *war vor ein paar wochen am Korber Kopf! und war eigentlich ziemlich enttäuscht! 1 Drop nicht zu hoch! und sonst eigentlich nur ein paar kicker und nen double (mehr oder weniger double)!
> 
> Vielleicht war ich am Falschen Platz!? Die Strecke die ihr meint ist doch überhalb von Korb: an sonem Weinberghang im Wald? Unten ist ein Parkplatz. Wenn man die Straße von Korb hochkommt auf der linken Seite!??
> ...



KLingt nicht danach, dass du an der falschen stelle warst. ich mein dass is kein bikepark da. und wenn man bedenkt was gegenüber aus der schlucht geworden ist -> KK rulez.

was war mit den hünerleitern? keine mehr da gewesen? der baum zum balancieren und runterdroppen? frag am besten mal bei der bikeguerillia. was locations und details betrifft vielleicht besser als pm.

die strecke am FK ist kürzer und auch nicht ganz so anspruchsvoll da kann ich bis auf den letzen großen drop alles fahren. am kk nicht. wenn du da so mir nix dir nix über alles drüberbrettern kannst sollten wir mal zusammen fahren. dann kann ich noch was lernen (falls ich mich überwinden kann )

komm doch am nächsten sonntag einfach mal zum FK


----------



## beat (24. November 2003)

Ja Jungs, was ist los? 
Zu schwer? Kann doch nicht sein, oder? 
Etwas mehr Ratefreudigkeit bitte, sonst schnappt Euch der tde den Hauptpreis (den er ja eigentlich gar nicht haben will...  ) noch vor der Nase weg.
Auf jetzt! 

Greetz

beat


----------



## Floater (24. November 2003)

...musste gestern am korber kopf feststellen, daß es auch da leute gibt, die alles relativ auf anhieb fahren, obwohl sie bei erster streckenbesichtigung nur den kopf geschüttelt haben (die spinnen die göppinger)


----------



## ricktick (25. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Floater _
> *...musste gestern am korber kopf feststellen, daß es auch da leute gibt, die alles relativ auf anhieb fahren, obwohl sie bei erster streckenbesichtigung nur den kopf geschüttelt haben (die spinnen die göppinger) *



Ah, Du warst das.....


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (25. November 2003)

@ricktick:

Vielen Dank für die Streckeneinweisung. 

Hoffe, dem Baum geht's wieder gut.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (25. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tde _
> [B
> @Sonntagsfahrer: Angedacht war, nach der Jubiläumstour bei Holger daheim einzukehren. Der wohnt zentral in Degerloch und Platz ist da (außerdem können wir dann sein frisch gereinigten Teppich mit unseren dreckigen Sauklotten verunzieren ) [/B]



@tde: Ähhh, weiß Holle eigentlich schon was von seinem Glück? Ich habe Ihn noch nicht wieder posten gesehen.

@backwoods: Der Vorschlag mit der S-Bahn zur Uni, Steppenwolf aufpicken, dann über die Heslacher Wasserfälle zur Zacke und dann nach Degerloch bzw. zur Stelle hört sich für mich sehr vernünftig an. Dafür wäre ich zu begeistern.
Hab mir schon vorsorglich den Sonntag "frei" genommen. 

A+
ra.


----------



## ricktick (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Walde _
> *@ricktick:
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Streckeneinweisung.
> ...



Der Baum ist sowas gewohnt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. November 2003)

@ricktick
Hier sind die "Forstwege"   ziemlich klitschig und rutschig.
Wie sind die "Forstwege bei Euch denn so? Hab Ihr griffigeren Boden? 

@Backwoods & RA.Brezeln 

Dann machen wir das am Sonntag doch so. Ihr kommt zu mir und dann fahren wir rüber.


@zerg 
Das wäre doch auch für Dich eine gute VAriante. Oder?
Dann kannst Du auch mit der Bahn wieder Heim fahren.

@all
Am Sonntag soll es  regnen . DAs muss natürlich nicht so kommen. Falls doch, was tun wir dann? NUr trinken. 

Bei Holger nach der Tour einkehren ist zwar gut aber wir bringen auch viel Dreck mit und wir sind nass vom Regen. Da ich auch schwitzen werde finde ich es unangenehm feucht bei Holger zu sitzen. Ich bin eigentlich auch für den Weihnachtsmarkt.
Wir sollten auch ein paar Schlösser mitnehemen. Falls wir mal anstoßen wollen ohne ängstlich zu den Bikes zu schauen. 

Diejenigen, die sich noch nicht zum Ort des Trinkens gemeldet haben, mögen das noch tun. Wir müssen uns ja auch einigen was wir wollen.


----------



## zerg10 (26. November 2003)

@Steppenwolf
Yup, die Variante mit Treffpunkt Uni hört sich gut an. Werde auch zurück auf jeden Fall mit der Bahn fahren. 
Kann am Sonntag aber erst ab 14:00Uhr...

@Sonntagsfahrer
Ich finde, wir sollten auch unsere "Nachbarn", die Remstaler, einladen.  

@Rest
Die Einladung gilt natürlich für alle Biker im Grossraum Stuttgart, auch die die hier nur mitlesen und sich nich trauen. Wir sind nämlich garnich' so schlimm   

CU,
Zerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tde (26. November 2003)

@all: so langsam wird's aber kompliziert Ursprünglich war gedacht, in Degerloch zu starten, die Runde von damals zu fahren und danach, ob bei Holle oder nicht, irgendwo in Degerloch einzukehren. Jetzt kann zerg erst ab 14.00 Uhr (? da wird es ja fast schon dunkel?), die einen wollen auf den Weihnachtsmarkt (City?), die anderen sonstwo hin.

Lass uns doch der einfacheren Planung halber mal Nägel mit Köpfen machen: Am besten trifft sich die SiFi/BB/LE-Fraktion irgendwo dort und fährt auf welchen Wegen auch immer in Richtung Degerloch. Alle anderen könnten sich mir so gegen 11.30 Uhr an der Haltestelle Stelle anschließen und wir machen auch ein kleine Vorrunde am Frauenkopf. Alle treffen sich dann in Degerloch am Bahnhof (vielleicht so gegen 13.00 Uhr). Von dort aus: Degerloch-DH-Trail, durch den Bopserwald/Fernsehturm zum Southpark, rüber zum Dürrbach, Kante, Philosophenweg/Treppentrail und dann wahlweise wieder Southpark oder noch irgendwelche CC-Trails (vielleicht ist die Drop-Kante am Bopser ja auch wieder offen). Sind so etwa 25 km und 500 Hm ab 13.00 Uhr. Wer dann noch Lust hat auf "Abglühen" (so gegen halb vier), kommt einfach mit zum Weihnachtsmarkt in der Stadt. Ist wahrscheinlich wirklich unkomplizierter als zurück nach Degerloch zu Holle oder zu mir in den Osten.

Also, was haltet ihr davon? Falls okay so, posten wird einfach nochmal die jeweiligen Treffpunkte und die "Abfahrtzeiten" 


P.S.: Beat: Sind Du und Dein Bruder auch dabei? Falls ja, wäre ich scharf auf eine keine Runde mit dem Cove. Zum Bilderrätsel: Ist der Trail in der Nähe des Frauenkopfs?


----------



## beat (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tde _
> *Sind Du und Dein Bruder auch dabei? Falls ja, wäre ich scharf auf eine keine Runde mit dem Cove. Zum Bilderrätsel: Ist der Trail in der Nähe des Frauenkopfs? *



Nun, mein Bruder ist fleißig am Büffeln - der wird wohl kaum dabei sein. Die Testrunde mit dem Cove läuft aber nicht davon, im Gegenteil: er wird spätestens zur Weihnachtszeit mit seinem Stahlross hier auflaufen  !
Was die Teilnahme meiner Wenigkeit am Jubiläumsride der Sonntagsfahrer betrifft wird sich bei mir noch klären müssen, ob ich den ganzen Sonntag Zeit habe, um an den Festlichkeiten in vollem Umfang teilnehmen zu können. Wahrscheinlicher ist im Moment, daß ich um die Nachmittagszeit zu Euch stoße und dann nicht ungeneigt sein werde, noch die Glühweinrunde am Weihnachtsmarkt zu ergänzen  . Im Übrigen bin ich was die Planungen der Jubiläumstour angeht natürlich völlig Deiner Meinung... 

Zum Bilderrätsel: Nein, der Trail befindet sich ausnahmsweise mal nicht am Frauenkopf oder in dessen Umgebung.

Gruß,

beat


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. November 2003)

@tde
Es ging bisher nie um Abfahrzeiten und auch nicht um die Route.
Die Frage war lediglich wo wir danach was trinken. Da die meisten zum Weihnachtsmarkt wollen ist das doch schon geritzt.


----------



## zerg10 (26. November 2003)

@beat
Mal einfach geraten: Irgendwo beim Bärenschlössle/Solitude ?

@Steppenwolf-rm,tde
Wird sich schon alles am Sonntag finden, allerdings bin ich auch für'n Weihnachtsmarkt. Sonst muss der arme Holle gleich wieder renovieren.

@tde
Hab' gerade Deinen MFR-Thread entdeckt. S P A L T E R !!!!
gez. die Volksfront von Judäa


----------



## beat (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zerg10 _
> *@beat
> Mal einfach geraten: Irgendwo beim Bärenschlössle/Solitude ?*



- klingt interessant!
Schaut eigentlich der Holle hier ab und zu noch 'rein. Dieses Bilderrätsel hätte der womöglich schon längst erraten 

Gruß,

beat


----------



## tde (26. November 2003)

@beat: Mahdental-Trail (der an der Straße lang)?

@zerg: wenn Du aufmerksam gelesen hast, erkennst Du, dass ich mich für eine integrative (M)FR-Runde einsetze. Ist doch dufte, ey, oder? Pädagogisch voll wertvoll, Du. Also kein Spalter


----------



## GungHo (26. November 2003)

@zerg,

so, ich bin einer von diesen heimlichen Mitlesern   . War auch in den vergangenen Monaten schon mal in Kontakt mit dem Einen oder Anderen von Euch (SOX, tde)

Verfolge den SoFa Thread schon ne ganze Weile, würd ja auch gern mal dazustossen (zu ner Ausfahrt  ), bekomm das aber zeitlich nie gebacken, weil ihr das immer so auf den letzten Drücker hinbiegt. Insofern wärs aus meiner Sicht auch nicht grad passend zu der Jubiläumsgeschichte aufzukreuzen. 

Drücke mich meist Richtung Solitude, Bärenseen, manchmal auch Degerloch, Remstal oder Esslingen rum, aber wahrscheinlich in zahmerer Art + Weise als ich bei euch manchmal den Eindruck hab  

Wenn ihr mal nen Termin hinbekommt, den ich auch gebacken bekomme, komm ich lieber mal zum Biken  . Trinkt nen Glühwein für mich mit


----------



## Koeni (26. November 2003)

Für mich Dorfbewohner wird das ganz schön stressig am Sonntag.
Ich will fahren gehen und danach was trinken würde ich auch, aber mit öffentlichen-Keine Chance 
Und mit dem Auto, wo parken? Stelle wär blöd, wenn wir zum Weihnachtsmarkt downhillen wollen, höchstens unten in der Stadt parken und nach Degerloch hochshutteln.
Wo kann ich denn umsonst parken? Am besten irgendwo zwischen Zacke und Weihnachtsmarkt 

Tips her, bitte


----------



## zerg10 (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von GungHo _
> *@zerg,
> Verfolge den SoFa Thread schon ne ganze Weile, würd ja auch gern mal dazustossen (zu ner Ausfahrt  ), bekomm das aber zeitlich nie gebacken, weil ihr das immer so auf den letzten Drücker hinbiegt. Insofern wärs aus meiner Sicht auch nicht grad passend zu der Jubiläumsgeschichte aufzukreuzen.
> *



Wie gesagt, jeder ist willkommen, wir sind ja schliesslich kein Golf-Club. Und jeder fährt seinen Stil u. Gruppenzwang gibt es auch (fast) keinen ... 

@koeni
Park' einfach direkt im Degerloch, da ist es mit ganz so schlimm wie unten in der City. Am besten in der Nähe vom Busbahnhof.

@tde
Nagut, Dir sei verziehen.
gez. Judäa'ische Volksfront


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (26. November 2003)

@rätselraten(beat) jetzt versuch ich mich auch mal! ist es der speed trail an der solitude vom parkplatz weg(wenn dann ist es bestimmt der zweite, bessere teil)?


----------



## beat (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Floater _
> *@rätselraten(beat) jetzt versuch ich mich auch mal! ist es der speed trail an der solitude vom parkplatz weg(wenn dann ist es bestimmt der zweite, bessere teil)? *



Naja, das muss ich eigentlich schon gelten lassen  - denn ich kann nur davon ausgehen, daß Du den als "Botnang-Trail" bekannten "Speed Trail" gemeint hast. Und der beginnt ja am Parkplatz nahe der Solitude und geht ungefähr beim Forsthaus in den schnelleren/besseren Teil über. Auf meinem Night-Fotoshoot sieht man ja auch schon den oberen Häuserteil von Botnang.
Insofern:
Floater...one point!

greetz

beat


----------



## Koeni (26. November 2003)

So, bin am Sonntag mittag bei meinen Eltern zum Essen eingeladen, um 13.00Uhr.
Wenn die Glühwein-Geschichte für längere Zeit geplant ist, könnte ich vielleicht später zu Euch stoßen.

Entweder ich entnehme es dem Thread, oder versuch dann jemanden von Euch auf'm Handy zu erreichen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. November 2003)

@Koni
Falls Du Dein Essen doch noch verschieben solltest, kannst Du auch bei mir an der Uni parken. S-Bahn ist per Rad ca.2 min bei ruhiger fahrt entfernt. Also zentral.


----------



## tde (27. November 2003)

@all: da anscheinend keiner was dagegen hat, hier nun der feste Treffpunkt für die Jubiläumsausfahrt: 

Sonntag, 13.00 Uhr am Bus/Bahnhof Degerloch. Von dort aus etwa 2,5 Std. Rundfahrt und anschließend fahren wir runter zum Weihnachtsmarkt in der Stadt.

Wer aus dem Westgebiet (BB, SiFi usw.) kommt, kann sich Backwoods, zerg, Ra. Bretzeln, Steppenwolf etc. anschließen (die wahrscheinlich noch einen genauen Treffpunkt hier verabreden).
Wer aus dem Osten oder der City vorher noch eine Runde machen möchte, kommt um

11.30 an die Haltestelle Stelle. Ich bin dann dort und führe aus zur kleinen Vortour mit ein paar Frauenkopf-Trails, von wo aus es weiter nach Degerloch geht.


----------



## zerg10 (27. November 2003)

Dann mache ich mal den Anfang. Bin am Sonntag um 14:00 an der Stelle u. sammel da alle ein, die 'rumstehen bzw. -fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. November 2003)

@Backwoods & Ra.Bretzeln

Wann müssten wir denn bei mir losfahren um gegen 13:00 in Degerloch zu sein? Ich kenn ja den Trail nicht den wir nehmen wollen um anschließend per Bahn nach Degerloch zu shutteln.


----------



## Backwoods (27. November 2003)

Hi,

von Sifi aus mit allen uphills (und den einen doppelt  ) dauerts 2 bis 2,5 Stunden. von dir aus fast ohne uphills sollte also 1 std langen.

ich denke wir nehmen die s-bahn ab goldberg um 11:02 und sind dann 11:14 an der uni. wir sollten uns dann aber gleich an der s-bahn haltestelle treffen. sollte dann stressfrei abgehen auch wenn wir die 1. zacke verpassen und unten warten müssen. warscheinlcih könne wir dann bis 1300 auch schon eine runde shutteln  .

werde nochmal mit ra. telefonieren. 

@tde: würde schon ganz gerne so bis 1630 fahren, wenn ich mal nen nachmittag zeit hab. ich komm auch mit dem leichten sattel  und fahr dann philosophenweg etc alles mit.


----------



## Koeni (27. November 2003)

@all
Das wird sich wohl für mich nicht lohnen da noch nachzukommen.Ihr seid dann alle schon betrunken und erkennt mich nicht mehr 

Ich hoffe ich darf trotzdem noch euer Freund sein 

Ich denke ich werde zur Triebbefriedigung dann eben am Samstag fahren gehn(vorausgesetzt das Wetter macht mit).
Wenn irgenwer mit will soll er sich mal melden.

Viel Spaß am Sonntag und lasst den Weihnachtsmarkt stehen, ich will da auch mal noch nen Glühwein trinken


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. November 2003)

@Backwoods
Dann bin ich ab 11:15 an der S-bahn !auf dem Unigelände!.
Es gibt ja 2 Ausgänge.  Zeitlich gesehen, schaffen wir da locker noch eine shuttle Runde. Wollen hoffen, dass die Baumaßnahmen noch erhalten sind.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (27. November 2003)

@backwoods: ich werd schon in BB einsteigen, is für mich einfacher. Laß uns einfach im 1 Wagen vor dem Triebkopf treffen. Wenn was schief geht, ich hab's Handy dabei. 

Wie lange ich fahren will kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen, ich denke wir sollten das bis Sonntag abwarten. Wenn's schön is fahrmer länger wenn net dann früher (und mehr) Glühwein. 

Freuen tu ich mich schon auf alle Fälle. Wollmer hoffen, dass das Wetter mitspielt. 

bis dahin Kette rechts
ra.


----------



## zerg10 (28. November 2003)

@ra.bretzeln
Sollte Dir mal vor längerer Zeit irgendeine CD mitbringen. Weisst Du noch welche ? Ansonsten brenn' ich halt alles auf eine ...

Bis Sonntag,
Zerg


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (28. November 2003)

@zerg: wenn's Dir nix ausmacht dann brenn einfach mal alles auf eine CD, bis auf Deine Aufnahmen aus BW hab ich noch nix. 

Grüße 
ra.


----------



## tde (28. November 2003)

@Backwoods: yeah, bin auch immer für jede Art von Zeit- und Kilometerexpansion zu haben, bis 16.30 Uhr wäre also kein Problem. Ist aber meist so, dass man dann zu viele gefallene Kameraden tot vom Wegesrand aufsammeln muss, weil die morgens nicht lieb ihr Müsli aufgegessen haben .Am besten mal Sonntag sehen, wie die allgemeine Motivation so ist.


----------



## Backwoods (28. November 2003)

@all zacke-shuttlen-vvs-spezialisten

welche karte müssen wir dem automaten entlocken um den ganz tag oder einen nachmittag im stadtgebeit rufahren zu können. wir fahren ja erst bb-vaihingen dann zacke (mehr als einmal  ) und dann vom HBF aus wieder nach sifi zurück.

schätzungsweise ist es billiger die erste fahrt nach vaihingen so zu bezahlen und dann nur für die zone 1 ne art dauerkarte zu nehmen?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. November 2003)

@Backwoods
Folgende Möglichkeiten:
1. Gruppentagesticket :  gilt soweit ich weiß für das gesamte Netz für 5 Personen und kostet ca. 12.50 Euro quetsch.
Gruppenticket für 2 Zonen kostet 7.80.
2. Ihr fahrt bis zur Uni und jeder kauft sich dann ein Tagesticket für 2 Zonen. Das beinhaltet in jedem Fall die Stadt und den Uni-bereich. Kostet 4.80 E. 


Da Degerloch, laut Zonenplan, in Zone 2 liegt sollte auch Var.2 gehen.


Zitat VVS



> Auf Grund der positiven Erfahrungen in den Monaten Juni - September 2002 wird der Pilotversuch zur kostenlosen Fahrradmitnahme bis zum 30. Dezember 2003 verlängert:



Gesondert zur Zahnradbahn konnte ich nichts finden.

Ich werde mir eine Tageskarte für 2 ZOnen kaufen, da ich Abends noch in die City will. Wahrscheinlich.
Jetzt kannste ja rechnen was Euch günstiger kommt. Tageskarte oder erst einzelfahrten+Tageskarte. Ich weiß ja nicht was es kostet von Euch bis zur Uni.

Wenn wir aber ein paarmal shutteln kommt eine Tageskarte schon günstiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holle (29. November 2003)

Hey Leutz,

stimmt!! Jubiläumsrunde... da möcht ich eigentlich nicht fehlen.
Sollte es jedoch morgen vormittag in Strömen schütten überleg ich's mir nochmal.

Bin um 11:30 Uhr an der "Stelle".

Ich hoffe, den Rest der Crew bekommt man dann um 13:00 Uhr in Degerloch zu sehen, trotz miesen Wetters.

Cu

Holle


----------



## beat (30. November 2003)

Yupp! Leute, in Kürze dann: Raus auf die Räder und rein in die Schlammschlacht... 
Philosophenweg & Co. sind gerade schön tricky - ideale Bedingungen also.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. November 2003)

Moin,
auf Grund der Wetterlage,  regen , werde ich mich hiermit abmelden. Da ich erst ca.4 Wochen krank war werde ich es nicht riskieren mir hier nochwas handfestes zu holen. Schließlich will ich auch noch weiterhin fahren und nicht zu Hause rumsitzen. Was, wie tde schon bemerkt hat, nicht gut für meine Kondi ist.   Also ich wünsche gutes gelingen und hoffe, wie Koni, dass ihr uns noch lieb habt. 

 

Falls das jemals so war.


----------



## tde (30. November 2003)

@steppenwolf: hey, der Regen hat schon aufgehört und es klart vom Osten her auf. Gib Dir 'nen Ruck. Falls Du keine adäquate Funktionskleidung hast: zu Hause bei mir liegt noch ein Ostfriesen-Nerz rum 

Ich bin auf jeden Fall um 11.30 Uhr an der Stelle und freu mich schon (auch wenn ich mir jede Art von Sprung-Action sparen werde).


----------



## tde (30. November 2003)

... und gerade Anruf von Waldschradt bekommen: Der kommt auch plus Waldarbeiter, also zwei MFRisten. Werden also einige am der Stelle zusammenkommen.


----------



## Backwoods (30. November 2003)

Hi,

ra. und ich sind schon so gut wie unterwegs! 13:00 Uhr Bahnhof Degerloch

bis später


----------



## beat (30. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steppenwolf-RM _
> *Moin,
> auf Grund der Wetterlage,  regen , werde ich mich hiermit abmelden*





> _Original geschrieben von Koeni _
> *@all
> Das wird sich wohl für mich nicht lohnen da noch nachzukommen.Ihr seid dann alle schon betrunken und erkennt mich nicht mehr *



- Leutz!!! Das ist doch 'ne Pflichtveranstaltung! 

Naja, ich geh' dann ma flugs den tde & Co. beim Schlammcatchen unterstützen 

Greetz,

beat


----------



## FXO (30. November 2003)

Ich hab´s auch verpennt, war dann an der solitude unterwegs, war aber sch***e rutschig und hat eklig geregnet.....

Ich hätte da aber noch nen Vorschlag: nächstes Wochenende ist in Leonberg Nikolausmarkt, und das ließe sich ganz gut mit einer Solitude-Runde (KB-trail is wieder halbwegs fahrbar), evtl. auch als Nightride verbinden.

Ist da sonst noch wer mit am Start? Ich glaub ein paar von euch kommen doch sogar aus Leonberg...


----------



## DoWnThEhIlL (30. November 2003)

Bin grad eben von nem Kumpel angerufen worden, an der Strecke am Fernsehturm sind ein paar Leute von der Pozilei gecasht worden(weiß ned ob welche von euch dabei waren). Jedenfalls haben die Personalien aufgenommen und es besteht jetzt ein Pozileiliches Fahrverbot auf der Strecke d.h. sie sind beauftragt da Streife zu fahren. 

Wir werden uns jetzt schriftlich mit dem Sport&Jugendamt auseinandersetzen aber solange sich nix ändert bitte ich davon abzusehen die Strecke zu befahren.

Dankeschön

DoWnThEhIlL

Ps: es is echt siffig im Wald, war gestern in Degerloch und konnt mein Bike danach nimmer erkennen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tde (30. November 2003)

Jubiläumsausfahrt: war super. Nach Schlammbad jetzt Vollbad mit Schaum und anschließend Bier/Pizza (Sportler-Sonntags-Menü ). Ein großes Hallo und Danke an alle, die die Ausfahrt mitgemacht haben.

Polizei/Trail: Haben wir auch gesehen, uns hat aber keiner angeranzt. Weil wir so nett sind?  Bei den momentanen Streckenverhältnissen wird sowieso kaum jemand DH-mäßig da runter fahren. Dann ist bald Weihnachten usw. und die Grünen werden sich schon wieder beruhigen .

@zerg: Bilder?


----------



## waldschradt (30. November 2003)

hi @ll jetzt spam ich auch mal bei euch

war ne geile sache, auch wenns gut verschlammt war (die handschuhe weichen gerade noch ein). das könnte man eigentlich mal wiederholen (die trails sind fett).


grüsse rainer


achja BILDER BITTE


und das nächste mal ist der weihnachtsmarkt direkt der treffpunkt wenn ich mich verfranze ;-)


----------



## beat (30. November 2003)

War 'ne wirklich lustige Fahrt heute auf den verschlammten Trails. Mir und Thommi war es ja stellenweise schon fast zu schnell (bergab ) und der Dürrbach hat uns dann auch, nicht zuletzt wegen Schlamm- und Rutschigkeit, weniger gereizt.
Ich frage mich, ob es gar in der jetzigen Jahreszeit für Förster, Pozilei, Spaziergänger & Co. nicht noch auffälliger ist, wenn - wie heute - eine zahlenmäßig nicht zu unterschätzende Bikermeute die "nicht abgesicherten Wege" unsicher macht. Alleine schon dieses "Bankräuberoutfit" einiger von uns (mich natürlich eingeschlossen  ) zu dieser Jahreszeit ist vermutlich nicht besonders vertrauenserweckend.
Nun denn - ich denke es wird sich vorausschauend auf die nächsten Jahre kaum verhindern lassen, daß sich gerade auch hier in "unserem" Wald mehr und mehr Mountainbiker einfinden um die Trails zu erkunden. Der Ruhbank-Trail mit den Sprungschanzen spielt da aber in einer anderen Liga und wer dort fährt oder gar buddelt, ist sich über etwaige Konsequenzen, bzw. die erhöhte Gefahr des Aneckens hoffentlich bewusst. Hierfür ist vielleicht auch eine "Speziallösung" nach Absprache mit den Behörden - soweit überhaupt möglich - sinnvoll. Der Rest von uns wird aber beim Touren über die Trails der Gegend nicht ganz unbeteiligt sein wenn eine gewisse Imagepflege unserer Art von Freizeitsportlern gefordert ist. Dazu gehört dann eben auch, daß man wohl oder übel mit mehr Rücksicht und weniger Speed beim Philosophenweg und dergleichen zu Werke geht. Die Beamtin mit der wir heute gequatscht haben war nun wahrlich nicht stur und verbort in ihren Ansichten, im Gegenteil!

So, nun aber zur Fortsetzung des Weihnachts-Quiz (ich bitte weiterhin um rege Beteiligung!):

Auf dem folgenden Bild sind u. a. zwei bekanntere Wege/Straßen abgebildet. Um welche handelt es sich?

grüße,

beat


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. November 2003)

@DoWnThEhIlL
Halt uns mal auf dem laufenden. 

@zerg
Die leute in der S-Bahn haben echt Augen gemacht.  Vor Angst dreckig zu werden natürlich. 

@all
wie immer geil.


----------



## beat (30. November 2003)

kommt hier:


----------



## Koeni (30. November 2003)

So, seid ihr jetzt alle schön besoffen? 

Mein Dämpfer kommt nächste Woche und da dieses WE biken ausgefallen ist, bin ich jetzt schon ganz heiß 

Bitte, Bitte lieber Wettergott, mach, dass am Wochenende schönes Wetter ist, sonst muss ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tde (30. November 2003)

@beat: Eichenhain?


----------



## beat (30. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tde _
> *@beat: Eichenhain? *



Nöööö - gesucht ist auch explizit der Name der beiden Wege/Straßen die auf dem Bild sind. Von mir aus braucht man ca. 30 - 40 Minuten dorthin


----------



## Floater (30. November 2003)

@beat Pfaffenwaldring/steinstäßle?


----------



## beat (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Floater _
> *@beat Pfaffenwaldring/steinstäßle? *



No No - Auch net richtig!


----------



## zerg10 (1. Dezember 2003)

Moin zusammen,

ja, das war mal ein echt lustiges Event.  Hab' irgendwas mit 15-16 Leuten gezählt u. alle schlammverkrustet.
Bilder kommen natürlich, allerdings erst heute abend. 

@tde
Die MFR-Gang Bilder schicke ich Dir, kannst Du ja dann für die Promo verwenden 

@Steppenwolf
War wohl diesmal auch zu dreckig um Fragen in der S-Bahn beantworten zu müssen.


----------



## GungHo (1. Dezember 2003)

Moin Moin,

ne zeitlang war ich gestern ja auch mit dabei, und hab mich auch mit dem Einen oder Anderen unterhalten. Obwohl so ne Schlammschlacht eigentlich nicht so ganz nach meinem Geschmack ist, war es trotzdem recht nett mit dabei zu sein.

Jedenfalls war sehr interessant euch alle mal in der Realität zu sehen, und nicht nur hier mitzulesen  . Würde mich auch gern bei besseren Fahrverhältnissen mal wieder sehen lassen, wäre aber eher an CC mäßigem Biken interessiert. Aber da scheint es ja auch Möglichkeiten zu geben, wie man mir erzählt hat  . Als mehr oder weniger stiller Mitleser bleib ich auf jeden Fall mal mit dabei.

Euch allen auf jeden Fall erst mal weiterhin Happy Trails


----------



## mttam (1. Dezember 2003)

das bild ist von der müllverbennungsanlage bei bb

ciao
mttam


----------



## beat (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mttam _
> *das bild ist von der müllverbennungsanlage bei bb
> 
> ciao
> mttam *



Hi mttam! Gesucht sind die Namen von zwei bekannte(re)n Wegen/Straßen, die auf dem Bild teilweise zu sehen sind. Vielleicht weist Du es ja... 

Gruß,

beat


----------



## Backwoods (1. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

wie wärs mit Musberger Sträßle und Einsiedelallee?

Den Punkt musst du aber eigentlich am mttam vergeben. hätte ra.brezeln auch erkennen können, der biked da öffter glaube ich. ich war irgendwann im sommer das letze mal dort.


----------



## zerg10 (1. Dezember 2003)

So, hier jetzt zwei Bilder, die die Ausfahrt recht schön wiedergeben    

Vorher:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (1. Dezember 2003)

Und nachher beim Fachsimpeln. Man beachte die braunen Sprengel an den Klamotten


----------



## zerg10 (1. Dezember 2003)

Und warum kann ich meine eigenen Posts nicht löschen   ???


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Backwoods _
> *Hi,
> 
> wie wärs mit Musberger Sträßle und Einsiedelallee?
> ...



ohh wie peinlich...... wenn des tatsächlich dort ist hätte ich das tatsächlich kennen müssen. Ich war aber so davon überzeugt das des irgenwo in Stuggi ist, das ich gar net auf die Idee gekommen bin. 

Werd doch mal wieder etwas besser aufpassen müssen. 

Noch ein kleines Feedback zum Sonntag: Es war echt klasse, ich bin voll auf meine Kosten gekommen. Wir haben zwar auch ne ganze Weile rum gestanden aber in der netten Gesellschaft!!!!! (Schleim, trief) 

Hoffentlich wird's Wetter wieder besser damit das mal wiederholen können. 

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## beat (1. Dezember 2003)

Leutz, der Punkt wird erst vergeben wenn die Frage beantwortet ist. Der ein oder andere (vielleicht ja ganz gute) Kommentar ist ja zur Location schon abgegeben worden und kann bei der Lösung evtl. hilfreich sein. Teilantworten kann ich net gelten lassen


----------



## Holle (1. Dezember 2003)

Ja, ja, der beat mit seinen Rätseln...
du hast mich schon so weit gebracht, dass ich in meinen Karten nachgeschlagen habe, um zu checken, wie die beiden Wege heißen.
Verdammt, ich fahr da morgen kurz vorbei und dann weiss ich wie die beiden Sträßlen heissen. 

Die Tour am Sonntag: Geil war's und schlammig und kalt.
Vor allem diese massive Gruppe von Biker war schwer beeindruckend.
Allerdings fällt diese letzten Endes auch den Ordungshütern auf wenn sich wochenends eine solche Masse von Bikern im FK-Bikepark tummelt.
Wir sollten einfach n paar dieser Schilder am FK anbringen, und dann is die Sache geritzt.

Greetz Holle


----------



## Holle (1. Dezember 2003)

Oh shit, und wo is mein Bild? Da sollte jetzt unten n'en "Fußgänger verboten" schild hängen


----------



## Holle (1. Dezember 2003)

Ah, jetzt !!


----------



## Backwoods (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von beat _
> *Leutz, der Punkt wird erst vergeben wenn die Frage beantwortet ist. Der ein oder andere (vielleicht ja ganz gute) Kommentar ist ja zur Location schon abgegeben worden und kann bei der Lösung evtl. hilfreich sein. Teilantworten kann ich net gelten lassen  *



Also dann weiss ich's auch net. hat deine 3d software vielleicht einen falschen namen gespeichert? ich hab hier 2 karten auf denen steht einsiedelallee! musberger sträßle dürfte wohl klar sein.

vielleicht klärt usn der holle morgen auf. by the way: du könntest dann auch gleich den krumbachtrail checken. der wetterbericht ist gut


----------



## lius (1. Dezember 2003)

jetzt hab ichs endlich auch mal geschafft mich hier anzumelden...
war am sonntag das erste mal dabei und werde (wenn's mein terminplan zuläßt) noch öfters an so schönen schlammschlachten teilnehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Holle _
> *Ja, ja, der beat...Verdammt, ich fahr da morgen kurz vorbei und dann weiss ich wie die beiden Sträßlen heissen.*



Huuuaaaaaah!!! 
Ich krieg ja fast schon Gewissensbisse wenn sich die Leute schon wegen einer Rätselfrage bei dieser Kälte extra in ihre Bikerkluft schmeissen um die Antwort an Ort und Stelle zu recherchieren 

Ne mal im Ernst: Mich wundert's schon ein wenig, daß noch nieman draufgekommen ist. Ihr müsstet das doch schon längst vollständig erraten haben nachdem nun - zugegeben - schon einige gute Hinweise gepostet wurden.

Gruß,

beat

P.S.: @Holle: Du kannst das bestimmt auch ohne Hinfahren erraten, einfach so mit Stadtplan


----------



## Koeni (2. Dezember 2003)

@cmjahn
Am Wochenende werden in Hochdorf in der "Bikeranch"
die 2004er Kona Freerider vorgestellt. Samstag und Sonntag um 17.00Uhr führen die das neue Kona-Video "Ride the Lightning" vor.
Glühwein,Kaffe,Kuchen... 

Ich werde da bestimmt mal vorbeischauen, sind von mir aus nur  ca. 6Km, aber Du hättest es ja auch nicht weit.

Je nach Wochenendplanung lässt sich das vielleicht sogar vor oder nach dem Biken machen.

@all
Wenn noch wer Lust hat können wir irgendwas ausmachen, allerdings ist's für Euch Städter schon weit.(Von Stuttgart Mitte ca.25Km)


----------



## Backwoods (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Koeni _
> *@cmjahn
> Am Wochenende werden in Hochdorf in der "Bikeranch"
> die 2004er Kona Freerider vorgestellt. Samstag und Sonntag um 17.00Uhr führen die das neue Kona-Video "Ride the Lightning" vor.
> *



Wo bitte genau ist Hochdorf   und wieso kona video  

ride the lightning ist doch NWD 4

können wir am fr oder sa vielleicht ausmachen interesse hätte ich schon. kann man da probe fahren?


----------



## Koeni (2. Dezember 2003)

@Backwoods
Meinetwegen auch NWD 4 

Ich weiß nicht, ob man die Bikes auch fahren darf, abgesehen davon gibt's dort auch nicht das richtige Terrain um das wirklich auszuprobieren.

Von SiFi laut Routenplaner 27Km und 30min Fahrt.Über Leonberg und Ditzingen.Hast doch sicher selbst nen Routenplaner.

Da könnte ich das verpasste Glühweintrinken vielleicht mit dem einen oder anderen nachholen.


----------



## Waldarbeiter (2. Dezember 2003)

So, dann melde ich mich auch mal (ein wenig verspätet)...

Fazit: Sehr genial! Wir kommen auf jeden Fall wieder vorbei. Vielleicht wenn es etwas trockener ist. Aber Glühwein und eine warme Dusche gleichen das wieder aus. 
Oder wir machen es irgendwann andersrum und laden euch ins Remstal ein... da könnte man mal wieder die "alten" Trails abfahren (und natürlich den KK).


----------



## Stakker (2. Dezember 2003)

versuch ichs mal:
* panzerstrasse (die mitm kopfsteinpflaster) rechts im bild
* einsiedelalleenach links rüber (an der müllverbrennungsanlage vorbei)
* musberger weg dann links im bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (3. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Stakker _
> *versuch ichs mal:
> * panzerstrasse (die mitm kopfsteinpflaster) rechts im bild
> * einsiedelalleenach links rüber (an der müllverbrennungsanlage vorbei)
> * musberger weg dann links im bild *



Na also - Yepp, das isses!
Rechts die Verlängerung der Panzertstraße (Römerstraße hätte ich auch gelten lassen müssen) und links das Musberger Sträßle.
@Stakker: Kenne Dich zwar nicht, hast aber einen Punkt beim Weihnachtsbilderrätsel  

Greetz,

beat


----------



## Floater (3. Dezember 2003)

Hi!
will mich am wochenende mit den göppingern wieder mal richtung KK aufmachen, vielleicht hat ja jemand auch interesse!
weiß eigentlich jemand von euch über die strecke am, in rotenberg bescheid?


----------



## beat (3. Dezember 2003)

Wo das rote Schild steht: Was findet man an dieser Stelle am Wegesrand (kann man auch drauf kommen ohne je dort gewesen zu sein  )?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Dezember 2003)

> Was findet man an dieser Stelle am Wegesrand



Pilze


----------



## cmjahn (3. Dezember 2003)

@Koeni

bin leider im Moment in Berlin am SA bin ich im Simulator und am SO hab ich Dienst von Tegel aus   ansonsten wäre ich sofort dabei, ich hätte schon mal gerne das ein oder andere Kona ausprobieren wollen. Bin aber ab DI nächste Woche wieder zuhause und hab dann bis SA frei.

Bis dahin viel Spaß 

Greetz Michel aus der wunderschönen Hauptstadt


----------



## Backwoods (3. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Floater _
> *Hi!
> will mich am wochenende mit den göppingern wieder mal richtung KK aufmachen, vielleicht hat ja jemand auch interesse!
> weiß eigentlich jemand von euch über die strecke am, in rotenberg bescheid? *



Hätte schon bock! kann aber nur sonntags. wolltest du nur kk fahren oder auch mal drüben am turm?

vielleicht kann uns einer der locals aus dem remstal noch den ein oder anderen trail zeigen.

hab mir aber sagen lassen das der kk bei nässe nicht so der bringer ist. lehmschicht im untergrund und das wasser läuft dann von oben bis unten runter. aber bis jetzt ist es ja trocken. wenns so bleibt.....


----------



## Waldarbeiter (3. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Backwoods _
> *
> hab mir aber sagen lassen das der kk bei nässe nicht so der bringer ist. ... aber bis jetzt ist es ja trocken. wenns so bleibt..... *


Ein paar Löcher wurden sogar ausgebessert... trotzdem matscht es. 
Meldet euch halt, wenn ihr kommt.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (3. Dezember 2003)

@Backwoods:

Wir werden uns am Sonntag zum KK aufmachen.

Wetterprognose sieht ganz gut aus (trocken, kalt).

Freu' mich schon drauf.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (3. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Waldarbeiter _
> *
> Ein paar Löcher wurden sogar ausgebessert... trotzdem matscht es.
> Meldet euch halt, wenn ihr kommt. *



Solange die Holzbauten nicht rutschig sind, ist es ok.

Bissle Matsch macht ja nix.


----------



## Floater (3. Dezember 2003)

...wie gesagt, bei nässe kein KK.
@backwoods am turm?weiß nicht, was du meinst. ein paar trails könnte man ja auch noch erkunden gehen(hoffe mal die göppinger hassen mich nicht für solche ideen).
wäre echt super mal wieder zusammen zu fahren, bin auch total auf dein neues bike gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricktick (3. Dezember 2003)

Ich fahr seit Sonntag am KK, ist gut befahrbar alles.
Naja am Sonntag wars noch ziemlich glitschig, aber mittlerweile isses super.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (3. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ricktick _
> *Ich fahr seit Sonntag am KK, ist gut befahrbar alles.
> Naja am Sonntag wars noch ziemlich glitschig, aber mittlerweile isses super. *



Besten Dank für die Info!


----------



## dangerousD (4. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Walde _
> *@Backwoods:
> 
> Wir werden uns am Sonntag zum KK aufmachen.
> ...



Servus!

Bin neu in der Gegend und hätte auch Böcke auf ein bißchen Schlammspritzen... Den Koeni kenne ich schon (Grüße!), nur mit Trails sieht's etwas düster aus. Bin für alle Schandtaten bereit, solange es nur richtig rumpelt...  

CU


----------



## zerg10 (5. Dezember 2003)

Moin auch,

Sonntag KK schaffe ich nicht. Is' denn hier vielleicht ein Frühaufsteher, der Lust auf Sommerain hat ?
Los, Steppenwolf raff' Dich auf ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Dezember 2003)

@zerg
 Würde ich ja gerne. Aber ich bin nicht im Ländle ab heute NAchmittag. Aber nächstes WE bin ich wieder dabei. Wird dann vorerst das letzte WE für dieses Jahr sein. Dann ist ja Weihnachten und da bin ich auch nicht hier.
 Viel Spaß am Sommerrain.


----------



## zerg10 (5. Dezember 2003)

@Steppenwolf
Sieht bei mir terminlich ähnlich aus. Dann vielleicht noch eine Vorweihnachtsession an der Uni ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Dezember 2003)

@zerg

Das ist in jedem Fall drin.
Ich sag Dir dann am Montag Bescheid wie meine Termine für die Physio sind. Wenn Du / Ihr Lust habt können wir ja mal zu einem Nightride starten.
Lampe hab ich gekauft, jedoch noch nicht getestet.


----------



## Koeni (5. Dezember 2003)

Mein Dämpfer ist eingebaut und muss am WE eingefahren werden 
Ob's gleich KK sein muss, weiß ich noch nicht.Sollte dann auch bei mir am Sonntag sein.
Samstag bin ich wie gesagt Beim Kona-Feschdele.

@dangerousD
Ob wir uns kennen ist ja doch nicht so sicher, vielleicht fahren wir am WE mal zusammen?


----------



## Holle (5. Dezember 2003)

Hi Leutz,

muss mich für's WE mtb-technisch abmelden, da ne kleine Überholung ansteht. Nicht, dass mir die Hinterradfelge noch völlig verreckt.
Werd mich auf mein Rennrad schwingen. Wetter soll ja trocken werden.

@beat, tde und den Rest der Rennrad-Inhaber: Wie schaut's aus? Jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (5. Dezember 2003)

@Holle: Prinzipiell hätte ich natürlich Bock auf RR, aber wenn überhaupt dieses WE (weil Rücken noch doof schmerzen tut...) dann wäre ich nur für 'ne 2-3 Stunden Runde in eher lockerem Tempo (und dann wohl auch nur am Sonntag) zu haben. Mindestens der J. ist aber mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit noch ein heißer Kandidat was 'ne Rennradtour angeht. Bei Schönwetter (trocken) wäre der Thommi vermutlich auch gleich dabei.
Schreib' doch mal an was Du konkreter gedacht hast.

Gruß,

beat


----------



## cmjahn (5. Dezember 2003)

@Steppenwolf

...bleibt´s bei DI?


----------



## Koeni (5. Dezember 2003)

Wer hat denn jetzt was geplant für'd WE?
Postet mal was ihr macht. Vielleicht geh ich morgen früh spontan zur Session nach Stugi .


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (5. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Koeni _
> *Wer hat denn jetzt was geplant für'd WE?
> Postet mal was ihr macht. *



Nun, am Sonntag vormittag fahren 
dangerousD
Floater
Snipy
noch jemand aus Göppingen 
und ich 
zum KK bzw. wir treffen uns dort.

Backwoods wird seinem Posting nach wohl auch zum KK kommen.


----------



## dangerousD (5. Dezember 2003)

Also, der Onkel D wird morgen (Samstag) dabei sein... sofern es nicht Bindfäden regnet. Und Sonntag geht eigentlich auch klar, aber irgendwie fehlt mir noch eine Zeit. Oder habe ich was überlesen???


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (6. Dezember 2003)

Hi!

Kann jemand was zu dem Zustand der Strecke am KK sagen bzw. schreiben?

(In Göppingen und Umgebung hat's ganz schön geregnet, so dass hier alles nass ist...) 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (6. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

also wenn das wetter jetzt nicht bald mal ne 180° wende macht geht ich morgen nicht biken. hier hats den ganzen tag genieselt und ach mal richtig geregnet. selbst wenn morgen die sonne scheint wird wieder ne ziemliche schlammschlacht.

die sprünge am FK konnte man letztes WE kaum anfahren und die glitschige landung war auch nicht unbedingt spassig. mein bike ist auch mehr nur abgespritzt als gewartet. knirscht halt noch a bissl.

ich werd mich morgen spontan entscheiden. die handy nr. vom floater hab ich ja. morgen früh muss ich auch erstmal ausschlafen. bin gerade ziemlich platt. vor 1330 oder 1400 komm ich eh net.


----------



## waldschradt (6. Dezember 2003)

hi @ll

also für alle die vorhatten morgen zum kk zu gehen, kann ich nur abraten zu gehen. die strecke ist in sehr schlechtem zustand, sehr schmierig und sehr schlammig.


grüsse rainer


wir waren heute dort spazieren ;-)


----------



## dangerousD (6. Dezember 2003)

Yo, so wie es aussieht, isses ganz schon dreckig da draußen... Session in Stuggi-Town heute war recht lustig, habe aber jetzt noch Sand zwischen den Zähnen (hoffe, daß es nur Sand ist )!!!
Degerlocher Strecke war eher ein Dreckloch... Nehme an, am KK wird's nach Euren Schilderungen ähnlich aussehen. Mache mein Kommen (Erscheinen) morgen dann auch vom Wetter abhängig.
Schätze aber mal, Petrus ist immer noch am Ausschütten...
Nicht traurig sein   , besseres Wetter kommt bestimmt! 

BY THE WAY: Wer kennt die BMX-Bahn in Markgröningen? Kann man da auch bei schlechtem Wetter heizen? Und vor allem: auch mit dem Fully?

Waiting for reply....


----------



## ricktick (6. Dezember 2003)

Also ich denke schon, daß ich morgen meinen Spass hätte am KK, "ungeübten" Bikern würde ich denke ich eher abraten.
Ich geh morgen nach Wildbad, da wirds nicht so matschig.


----------



## Holle (6. Dezember 2003)

@beat: Hi, an länger als 2-3 Stunden hab ich auch nicht gedacht, und mehr lässt auch mein aktueller Fitnessstand nicht zu.
Meld dich einfach morgen vormittag kurzfristig, gerne auch telef. oder hier im Forum.
Das Wetter wird sonnig, trocken, aber kalt. Wenn einigermaßen windstill ist, könnten wir's wagen. So ca. ab 13:30 Uhr. Check mal den J. und den Tommy.

Greetz Holle


----------



## cmjahn (6. Dezember 2003)

@dangerousD

Ich hab mir maldie BMX Bahn in Markgröning angeschautund bin dann gleich wieder gefahren. Die ist glaub nur gut für BMX´e gebaut ausserdem war sie in einem leicht desolatem Zustand.

Die Bahn in Nussdorf ist da etwas besser die bin ich mit meinem Kleinen gefahren. 2 Doubles und ein Table lassen sich (wenn auch nur zum Üben) gut fahren. Wobei mit nem Fully würd ich da nicht fahren, es sei denn Deines wiegt weniger als 19kg 

Wie gesagt versuchs mal mit der in Nussdorf. Wenn Du  dahin willst musst Du Dich Richtung Reiterzentrum halten. Die Bahn ist dann hinter den Pferdeställen. Die ist auch in nem besseren Zustand.

@Koeni

Wie wars in Hochdorf

PS: Bald können wir wohl ne ENZ-Kreis Gang aufmachen  

Happy Landings Michel


----------



## Backwoods (7. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dangerousD _
> *
> Degerlocher Strecke war eher ein Dreckloch...
> Schätze aber mal, Petrus ist immer noch am Ausschütten...
> ...



Wetter wird wohl eher gut! allerdings wird der boden so kurzfristig net mehr trockener. die einzige chance wäre wenns richtig gut durchfriert  

die degerlocher strecke sind wir letztes WE auch gefahren - meine klamotten stehen seit dem im keller


----------



## Floater (7. Dezember 2003)

also, KK wird nix, göppinger woolen auch nicht. wer will denn hier in-bei stuttgart was machen? evtlunter brücke si zentrum oder schorndorf verkriechen?

@bmxbahnen: markröningen ist in gutem schuß, bei nässe gut fahrbar aber sehr anspruchsvoll und sehr bmxig eng.
ingersheim ist auch eine top bahn für nasse tage, aber auch nicht soo toll für einsteiger. am besten ist wohl wenns nicht total nass ist kornwestheim


----------



## Koeni (7. Dezember 2003)

@cmjahn

Hochdorf hat sich hauptsächlich wegen NWD4 gelohnt. 
Die Bikes waren halt ausgestellt, lohnt sich deshalb aber nicht unbedingt da hinzufahren.

Da könnten wir ja fast mal 'ne Stromberg-Session starten, ist zwar nicht so mit Kickern verziert wie anderswo, wär aber mal wieder was anderes.

@Backwoods&KK-gänger

Selbst wenn sich das Wetter bessern sollte, wär mir KK morgen zu weit, ich gondel vielleicht hier irgenwo rum oder geh hoch zur Solitude.


----------



## Floater (7. Dezember 2003)

...lasst es mich wissen, wenn morgen ne fk solitude uni oder ähnliches runde stattfindet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snipy (7. Dezember 2003)

Hi,
könnte es nicht sein, daß bei diesem Wetter der KK gegen mittag gut befahrbar sein wird?


----------



## Koeni (7. Dezember 2003)

Ich war noch nicht am KK, glaub aber eher,dass der heute morgen am ehesten befahrbar ist, vorrausgesetzt es war heute nacht richtig kalt, später wird's bestimmt schlammig.

Wenn ich so raus schaue, steht fest, dass ich auf jeden Fall fahren gehe.
Wo ich hingeh, hängt auch von Euch ab, wie gesagt KK ist mir zu weit, vorallem wenn's dann echt kacke ist zum fahren.
Lasst mal Vorschläge raus.

Bis dann


----------



## cmjahn (7. Dezember 2003)

@Koeni

kann man sich NWD4 anschauen? Hab schon mal den Trailer gesehen und der war ganz gut!!!

Wo ist der Stromberg? Daswäre mal nicht übel wenn wir  bei uns in der Nähe einen guten Spot hätten dann könnte ich mal mit etwas weniger Zeitaufwand un Anfahrtzeit zum Radeln gehen!!!

Ich hab nächste Woche von DI bis SA frei vieleicht können wir ja dann was ausmachen.

@Steppenwolf

...lebst Du noch???? Wie sieht es am DI-Abend denn jetzt bei Dir aus??? Ich muss meine neuen Reifen einfahren  


Bis dann 

Michel


----------



## Koeni (7. Dezember 2003)

@cmjahn

Der Stromberg fängt hinter Vaihingen/Enz an, sind von dir aus ca. 25Km und von mir aus auch fast.
Ist nicht soviel geboten wie am FK und dein RM7 wäre hoffnungslos unterfordert, aber ich fands immer ganz witzig.
Vielleicht fahr ich nachher mal wieder dort und überleg mir dann, ob sich's lohnt mal zusammen hinzugehn.

Und NWD4 fand ich absolut sehenswert, kauf ihn dir, und mach mir 'ne CD 

Ansonsten warte ich auf Vorschläge für heute,also her damit


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (7. Dezember 2003)

Hi!

Floater, Snipy und ich werden uns dann gleich zur Strecke am KK aufmachen und dürften so gegen 13:00 Uhr dort sein.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Dezember 2003)

@cmjahn
Ja, ich lebe noch. Bin halt net im Ländle und somit nur begrenzt Internetfähig.
Bei Dienstag bleibt es! 
Muss heute Abend noch die Gabel verbauen und mal den Matsch vom letzten WE abpickeln aber dann rollt es wieder.
Den Reifen habe ich zu Hause und schau mal ob er rein geht.
Können wir bei gelegenheit mal Deine neuen bei mir aufziehen? Mal sehen ob die passen.  Dann werde ich noch langsamer.


----------



## Backwoods (7. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steppenwolf-RM _
> *@cmjahn
> Den Reifen habe ich zu Hause und schau mal ob er rein geht.
> *



was für einen meinst du?


----------



## Koeni (7. Dezember 2003)

Also, ich mach mich demnächst auf zur Solitude.
Manche haben ja meine handynr. und könnten mich anrufen wenn es doch noch jemanden packt.


----------



## beat (7. Dezember 2003)

jaja, die Sonntagsfahrer können auch ganz gut mit dem Rennrad  - So geschehen am heutigen Nachmittag! Holle und ich strampelten erst mal kräftig gegen den Wind bis nach Plochingen 'runter, um uns dann bei strahlendem Sonnenschein vom Rückenwind das Neckar- und Aichtal 'raufblasen zu lassen. So speedig fahre ich das Aichtal sonst nur in der Gegenrichtung . Zum Schluß wurde es allerdings eisig kalt  (Siebenmühlental), und auf der Filderebene waren uns schon so manche Körperteile halb erfroren (@Holle: Wieder aufgetaut?). Soviel sei jedoch gesagt: tde, Floater & Co., Ihr habt Euch was entgehen lassen ! Die ~70 Km waren auch zu zweit ein echtes Rennradvergnügen . Vielleicht klappt es ja demnächst dann auch mal mit 'ner größeren Gruppe, nur heute waren offenbar so einige Kandidaten leider nicht verfügbar.

Noch was anderes: Jungs, wie steht's mit dem Bilderrätsel? Keine Einfälle?

Greetz,

beat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (7. Dezember 2003)

also am KK wars absolut optimal! schön fester trockener boden!und ehrich gesagt wars mir dort schon so kalt, daß ich recht froh war nicht auf dem rennrad unterwegs zu sein....brrrr fahrtwind....


----------



## Koeni (7. Dezember 2003)

Auch bei mir war's affenkalt,leider matschig wie Sau und mein Schaltauge ist jetzt  hundsmäßig verbogen .


----------



## FXO (7. Dezember 2003)

@koeni: war grad auch in Hochdorf, NWD IV is echt hardcore...
Werd ihn mir glaub auch kaufen weil sowohl Timo Pritzel´s  doppel-backflip als auch dave watson`s tour de france-gap drauf ist. Die neuen Konas sehn ja auch ganz nett aus, das Coiler find ich nicht schlecht...ist der KB-trail wieder frei??

Gruß, FX


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Dezember 2003)

@Backwoods


> _Original geschrieben von Backwoods _
> *
> 
> was für einen meinst du? *



Michaels alten Gaza 2.6. Soll geradeso passen. Teste ich jetzt gleich. Wenn das geht, erwerbe ich evtl. ein paar 2.5 er.
Das wird zwar einiges an Gewicht bringen aber evtl. auch Comfort. Erst mal sehen ob er läuft. Der Albert ist bei dem Wetter nicht so traktionsfähig. Zumindest nicht bei mir. 
Dann stellt sich noch die Frage Gaza 2.5 oder Maxxis 2.5 .

Ich hab am WE Autoreifen gesehen die billiger waren als Fahrradreifen. 
Was ist das für eine Zeit?

@Koni
was macht der Dämpfer? Zufrieden.


----------



## Koeni (7. Dezember 2003)

@FXO

KB-Trail ist wieder befahrbar, aber es liegen noch Äste rum und genau da hat sich auch ein Ast zwischen Laufrad und Schaltwerk geklemmt und's Auge verbogen.

@Steppi 

Dämpfer ist bisher top und der miese SID(Bilder in meiner Galerie) ist eingeschickt.

Was macht Ihr denn am Dienstag?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Dezember 2003)

@Koni
DAnn ist´s ja gut wenn alles geht und Du zufrieden bist.
Wollen am Dienstag so ab 5 fahren gehen. Kommst auch?
Werde da meine Lampe mal ausprobieren. Da ich jetzt den Reifen von Michel drin habe, wird es wohl ruhig zugehen.. Das Gewicht ist spürbar. Bin mal gespannt wie das bergauf ist.

Hat sonst noch jemand LUst?

Ist meine erste Nachfahrt für dieses Jahr. Werde ziemlich vorsichtig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (7. Dezember 2003)

...ihr geht auf nite ride?war ich ja schon ewig nicht mehr wo solls denn sein?
und weiß zufällg jemand, wo man 6 watt starke birnchen(bajanettfassung 6v)herbekommt?conrad hats schon mal nicht!


----------



## dangerousD (7. Dezember 2003)

@steppenwolf

was genau versteht ihr denn unter einem NITE-RIDE? habe so was leider noch nicht mit gemacht... hatte bisher immer nur NEBEL, SAUWETTER oder REGEN-Rides  Braucht man da unbedingt Licht? (Soll heißen, geht's in den Wald??) Hätte prinzipiell auch Interesse... nur leider kein Licht. Dafür aber leuchtende Griffe    Nee, im Ernst: wo soll's hingehen und wo bekomme ich anständige Beleuchtung her??? 

Dankbar für jeden Tipp! Außerdem brauche ich dann mein Bike nicht vom Schlamm zu befreien, sieht ja eh keiner...

Grüße!


----------



## Holle (7. Dezember 2003)

Hi Leutz,

yepp, die Straßenausfahrt hat heut echt gerockt, obwohl f***ing kalt und sau windig. Eigentlich dachte ich, meine Handschuhe seien winddicht  
Ende SM-Tal waren dann meine Extremitäten so eingefroren, dass ich kaum mehr in der Lage war zu bremsen und zu schalten, also musste ich in LE aufgeben und in die U-Bahn hüpfen. Dort hat's ziemlich lange gedauert, bis meine Finger wieder aufgetaut waren und das ganze war sehr schmerzhaft (ohne scheiss!!). Ausgerechnet mussten sich auch noch n paar Kids, die auf der anderen Gangseite saßen über mich lustig machen, wie ich mir die Hände rieb und versuchte, diese mit Kneten, Pusten etc. aufzutauen.
Naja, egal. Jetzt erstmal korrektes Windstopper-Zeugs abchecken und dann kann's auch bei Minusgraden in den Wald oder auf die Straße gehen.

Allzu gerne wär ich auch bei n'em Night-Ride dabei, aber mir fehlt die Beleuchtung. Vielleicht nach Weihnachten.

Cu Holle


----------



## cmjahn (7. Dezember 2003)

@all

So freut mich zu hören das Ihr Sonntagsradler bei diesem schönen Wetter doch so viel Spaß hattet -NEID- !!!!!!!!
Naja ich hatte auch etwas Spaß   


@Stepp

...yo Mike go Tractor !!!!!!!!!!   
Wenn 2.5 dann nur NBX da Gazza Jr. nur 2.6 gibt aber egal die NBX sind eh nur 3mm schmäler bei gleichem Gewicht  

Wollen wir dann MI oder DO dann mal die NBX bei Dir ausprobieren? Ich denke am DI wird es wohl etwas knapp mit der Zeit wenn wir um 5:00 los wollen

@Backwoods

wenn Du willst kannst Du jja mal meinen kleinen 24"er Gazza Jr ausprobieren ist halt schon etwas abgefahren (aber noch alle Stollen dran )

@Koeni und Floater

ich denke Mike und ich werden uns wohl in Richtung Bärensee/Solitude schlagen!


@dangerousD

wir gehen in den Wald und da ist Licht echt wichtiger als alles andere aber es macht nen RIESEN Spaß und wenn das Superhochdruckgebiet bis nächste woche hält (in Berlin heute 1033 hPa!!!!) dann kommt der Vollmond noch als zusätzliche Lichtquelle dazu und dann wirds hammermäßig -aber kalt-

Ich werd auch etwas vorsichtiger unterwegs sein wegen Hexenschuss 

So denn euch noch nen schönen 2.Advent

Greetz Michel


----------



## Backwoods (7. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cmjahn _
> *@all
> @Backwoods
> 
> ...



THX, nehm ich gerne mal an das angebot. hatte mich zwar eigentlich schon auf einen  24" maxxis highroller in 2,7" eingeschossen, ist aber trotzdem interessant

wenn's die firma speci mal gebacken bekommt, bekomme ich noch einen specialized roller und die firma schwalbe hat mir per mail zugesichert einen neuen space zu schicken.

braucht wer zwei fast neue 26"er conti vertical pro 2.3" ? das reifenlager im keller wird langsam zu groß!


----------



## dangerousD (8. Dezember 2003)

@cmjahn

Dann laßt uns mal den Mond anheulen! Wann ist klar... aber WO geht's los? Nur wegen der Planung...gehöre derzeit zur arbeitenden Bevölkerung und habe deshalb mit Stau zu rechnen!

Good fight - good night!!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

Uhrzeit und Ort siehe ganz unten.

@ dangerousD 

Ja es wird auch Trail gefahren.  Eine Lampe wäre also gut.
Hab mir die Mirage und Mirage X im Pack beim Kaiser gekauft. 
Nicht unbedingt billig, 56 Euro, aber besser als meine alte. Die hatte aber auch mal 20 gekostet und hält ca.45 min. 

@Floater
So wie Michel schon gesagt hat Bärensee-Solitude. Was halt fahrbar ist. Wird dann operativ entschieden.
Eine DAuer legen wir nicht fest. Je nach Temp. und Akkustärke.

@cmjahn
Donnerstag hört sich gut an. Mittwoch geht auch, da muss ich aber vorher noch zur Physio. Da basteln wir den mal drauf und schauen mal. Bei einem Glühwein versteht sich. 
Wie wollen wir das machen? Bei Dir oder bei mir?
Das können wir ja morgen aushecken. 

@zerg 
Wie sieht es aus? Kommscht?


@all

Michel und ich haben uns auf 17:00 Uhr verabredet.
Treffpunkt kann der Teich an der Uni sein. (in Vaihingen)
Wer später kommt kann ja dann zu uns stoßen. 
Wer noch eine Nummer braucht soll sich melden.

Ist ja noch den ganzen Tag Zeit um zu Verhandeln.


----------



## tde (8. Dezember 2003)

@all Niteriders: wenn ich es schaffen sollte, mir bis morgen eine Lampenset zu leihen, dann bin ich wohl auch dabei. Hätte auf jeden Fall Wahnsinnsbock, nachdem ich gestern stubenhockerisch auf meinen Thronfolger aufpassen musste und deshalb die Holle-Beat-RR-Runde ausgelassen habe . Dieses Wochenende bin ich fahrradtechnisch nur zur Pflege und Wartung gekommen. Der Matschdreck von der Jubiläumsausfahrt letzte Woche hatte alles wie Beton zugesetzt. Kette, Schnellverschlüsse usw. ging alles nicht mehr. 

Jetzt ist das MFR aber frisch gestriegelt, bekam eine Silikon/Öl-Kur verpasst und hat auch neue Hufen bekommen. Während hier anscheinend alle auf Breitreifen aufrüsten, geht's bei mir eine Größe runter: Tioga Black Turtle 2.20. Schmal, aber Trekkerprofil mit meterlangen Stollen. Mal sehen, wie die so im Matsch funktionieren. Wiegen fast soviel wie das ganze Rad, aber egal, haben neu auch nur 5 Öre das Stück gekostet. Werden bei mir jetzt als Winterreifen getestet. (@Mike: Nehm Marathon- statt Deine neuen Breit-Klumpenreifen, dann hättest Du jetzt am Berg gute Chancen, mich zu versägen. Aber nur bergauf )


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Dezember 2003)

@tde
Erstmal wird getestet. Auf schmalteile werde ich nicht wechseln.
Im Winter geht es zwar nicht ganz so zur Sache wie im Sommer aber auf Asphaltsägern ist es so kippelig. Mir ist es wichtiger meine Position als letzter beim Uphill weiter auszubauen. Da haste nachher mehr puste für Deinen Versuch mich bergab abzuhängen 

Wenn mir das mit dem Gewicht zu heftig wird, dann leg ich mir mal einen Satz für die Parks im nächsten Jahr weg. Ich hoffe nächstes Jahr mal wieder eine zu besuchen. Dieses Jahr war es bei mir ja zeitlich immer nicht so. 

@Backwoods

Wart Ihr nun zum shopping?


----------



## Koeni (8. Dezember 2003)

Ich hätte echt Lust morgen mitzufahren, aber ich hab auch kein Licht und nachdem ich jetzt den Dämpfer gekauft hab und mir gestern das Schaltauge gekündigt hat, muss ich sparen.
knapp 60 zu zahlen seh ich jetzt nicht ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (8. Dezember 2003)

Und ich erreich' meinen Kumpel mit dem Mirage-Set nicht. Naja, zur Not mache ich hier morgen früher Schluss u. nehme Bodenproben im Sommerain ...


----------



## Floater (8. Dezember 2003)

..lampen geputzt, akku geladen, freu mich schon aufs night riden...mit uni see meint ihr tümpel unter-am fußsteg, gegenüber von treppe und den kleinen stein drops?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Dezember 2003)

@Floater
JA.  dangerousD ist auch 17:00 bei mir. Wenn alles klar geht, sind wir kurz nach 17:00 Uhr bei Dir. Wenn Du weist wo die FH Medien ist, blaue Wand und Parabolspiegel, dann kannst Du auch zu uns vor kommen.
Ich war gestern auf dem Balkon.>> Saukalt.


----------



## zerg10 (9. Dezember 2003)

@Steppenwolf


> Ich war gestern auf dem Balkon.>> Saukalt.



Genau das ist der Grund warum ich meine Bikeaktivitäten reduziert habe. Und dann noch im Dunkeln, nene, ohne mich. 

CU,
Zerg


----------



## cmjahn (9. Dezember 2003)

@zerg

...guten Morgen Du weisst garnicht was Dir entgeht und dabei ist heute Vollmond das wird bestimmt ein super Ritt!!!
Ich freu mich....


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Dezember 2003)

@zerg



> _Original geschrieben von zerg10 _
> *Und ich erreich' meinen Kumpel mit dem Mirage-Set nicht. Naja, zur Not mache ich hier morgen früher Schluss u. nehme Bodenproben im Sommerain ... *



Du gibtst also zu, uns auf eine falsche Fährte gelockt zu haben.
Das haben wir nicht verdient.


----------



## tde (9. Dezember 2003)

ich muss mich ausklinken. So wie es an der Vorweihnachtsarbeitsfront bei mir aussieht, kann ich um 17.00 Uhr mal gerade Mittagspause machen  Hoffentlich komme ich nicht erst Heiligabend wieder zum Fahren...

Wie sieht's denn allgemein mit dem nächsten WoEnd aus? Macht mal Vorschläge. Ich wär für Frauenkopf.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (9. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Jungs, 

spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken Euch heute Abend zu begleiten. Könnte mit der S-Bahn um 16.44  h an der Uni sein (Euer Treffpunkt sagt mir leider nichts). 
Steppi, kannst Du mir bitte mal bei P.M. Deine Handynummer schicken? Könntest Du mich kurz vor 17.00h am Ausgang der S-Bahn abholen?
Ich schick Dir auch mal meine Nummer. Ich melde mich dann noch mal ob alles bei mir klappt. 

Bis später 
ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Dezember 2003)

@tde
schade

@Ra.Bretzeln
Meine Nummer schick ich Dir jetzt und das mit dem abholen könnte klappen. Wenn es ganz eng wird bei mir, dann wartest Du halt 15 min an der S-Bahn. Wie gesagt, wenn es knapp wird.
DangerousD will sich bei mir noch umziehen und ich weis noch nicht genau wann er da ist. Aber wir warten jetzt erstmal ab.
Ruf mich erst mal an wenn Du kommst und ob Du kommst. 

Das werden ja richtig viele Leute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (9. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tde _
> *
> Wie sieht's denn allgemein mit dem nächsten WoEnd aus? Macht mal Vorschläge. Ich wär für Frauenkopf. *



Ich würde mir auch gerne mal die von Backwoods so gelobte Strecke in Heubach ansehen, aber FK wäre ich auch dabei, allerdings nur Sonntag, Samstag bin ich in Sölden


----------



## zerg10 (9. Dezember 2003)

@Steppenwolf
Nö, will eigentlich schon mit, aber Kumpel geht nicht ans Telefon u. es ist echt bitter kalt.
Hatte schon alles parat, bis ich dann aus dem Haus bin. -8 Grad !!!


----------



## Floater (9. Dezember 2003)

@ra.brezeln komme auch mit s bahn, d.h. wir können gemeinsam zu treffpunkt fahren.ich schau kurz nach 16.00 nochmal nach, ob du dich gemeldet hast


----------



## Floater (9. Dezember 2003)

@ra.brezeln komme auch mit s bahn, d.h. wir können gemeinsam zu treffpunkt fahren.ich schau kurz nach 16.00 nochmal nach, ob du dich gemeldet hast


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (9. Dezember 2003)

@floater: Bei mir geht alles klar, komme dann gegen 16.44 h mit der S-Bahn aus BB an. Ich denke ich bin einfach zu erkennen, soviel Idioten die bei der Kälte Rad fahren wird's net geben  

Bis später
ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Dezember 2003)

@Floater
Ich habe mit Ra. telefoniert. Wollte Ihn gegen 17:00 an der S- Bahn holen. Wenn Ihr nicht dort seid, dann fahren wir zum Teich.

Bis gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (9. Dezember 2003)

@Nightriders
He, was'n los  ? Warum finde ich noch keinen Post von Euch ? Alle erfroren oder hockt ihr bei 'nem Glühwein zusammen ? 
Los, her mit dem Bericht ... 

Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Dezember 2003)

Da die anderen jetzt auf dem Heimweg sind fang ich mal an.
War einfach nur genial. Das nächstemal muss die Lampe besser durchhalten aber sonst super. Sind Botnang, Krumbach und ADAC Trail gefahren. Danach zurück, da 2 Lampen ausgefallen sind.
Dann zu mir und einen bis 2   Glühwein gezischt. Jetzt gibt es eine heiße Dusche und mal sehen was geht. 
War zwar kalt aber dafür gefrorener Boden und somit gute und Matschfreie fahrt. 

Wird wiederholt!!!!!!!!

Also


----------



## dangerousD (10. Dezember 2003)

@Steppenwolf-RM

Auf die Wiederholung hoffe ich... muß meine neue Lampe noch austesten! Zur Entschädigung für den gestrigen Ausfall geht's heute nach Kornwestheim, ein paar BMX-Fahrer jagen 

@all

Was is'n mit Wochenende?  Wer fährt wo?

@ricktick & alle Interessierten

Sonntag nach Wildbad???


----------



## beat (10. Dezember 2003)

Ok, ich versuch's nochmal (obwohl es bestimmt nicht sonderlich schwer ist  ): Was findet man hier am Wegesrand?
Schon klar, daß man bei dieser Kälte nicht gleich mit dem Bike ausrücken will um sich vor Ort zu vergewissern. Und beim Nightriden hat man eh kaum ein Auge für die Dinge am Wegesrand  - deswegen also nochmal ein kleiner Tip: Dies lässt sich problemlos auch ohne eine Ortsbesichtigung, ja sogar völlig ohne Ortskenntnis erraten!


----------



## Murx (10. Dezember 2003)

Doubletrouble ?


----------



## beat (10. Dezember 2003)

@Floater: Wie wär's mit einem kleinen "Fitnesscheck" vor den unmittelbar bevorstehenden Aufgaben des "Indoor-Alleycats"? 

Greetz,

beat


----------



## Floater (10. Dezember 2003)

@beat Wann denn?bin morgen halt den ganzen tag arbeiten, samstag wären vielleicht 2-3 stunden eher morgens drin; oder freitag


----------



## beat (10. Dezember 2003)

Ich meinte doch lediglich in Form von Beteiligung am Bilderrätsel


----------



## Floater (10. Dezember 2003)

@beat...achso, steh beim aktuellen rätsel voll auf dem schlauch. und was ich von dirks inddor sachen gesehen habe...wird noch schlimmer


----------



## zerg10 (11. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

werde heute nachmittag (ca. 14:30) mal zum Sommerain aufbrechen u. bleibe da , solange es hell ist. 
Hat noch einer Zeit u. Lust mitzukommen ? Immerhin sollen es heute tropische 6° werden  

CU,
Zerg

@Steppenwolf
Dein Avatar ist ein Stollentroll, oder ? 13,5 Leben des Käpt'n Blaubär ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zerg10 _
> *
> @Steppenwolf
> Dein Avatar ist ein Stollentroll, oder ? 13,5 Leben des Käpt'n Blaubär ? *


----------



## zerg10 (11. Dezember 2003)

Les' das Buch (Walter Moers) gerade u. da is' mir das Bild aufgefallen ...


----------



## beat (11. Dezember 2003)

À propos Lesen: Die Antwort zum Bilderrätsel hat auch was mit Lesen und auch mit Räubern zu tun


----------



## Floater (11. Dezember 2003)

@rätselraten
...das (schiller)denkmal(das denkmal am schillerweg)


----------



## Koeni (11. Dezember 2003)

Guten Abend,

Ich wollte eigentlich morgen ins Zapata zu 'nem Konzert, hab aber gerade erfahren, dass das ausfällt.
Muss wahrscheinlich frustbiken gehen, hat morgen mittag jemand Lust und Zeit? Am Sonntag muss ich wohl lernen und am Samstag geht's um 3.45Uhr los zum Snowboarden.

@zerg
Du bist doch so ein einsamer Mittagsbiker, wollen wir Freunde sein?


----------



## beat (11. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Floater _
> *@rätselraten
> ...das (schiller)denkmal(das denkmal am schillerweg) *



Genau so isses! Beim Schild mit dem Fragezeichen befindet sich der "Schillerstein". Deswegen trägt der Weg auch den verräterischen Namen (steht auch auf jedem Stadtplan  ) "Schillersteinweg". Da sind wir eigentlich alle im vergangenen Sommer vorbeigebiked. Nun ja, war wohl etwas arg schwer  , aber der Floater präsentiert sich wenigstens in recht ordentlicher Rätselratenform so kurz vor den schwierigen Aufgaben am Samstag. 
Nachher gibt's noch ein neues Bild...


----------



## zerg10 (11. Dezember 2003)

@Koeni
morgen klappt bei mir nich', deshalb war ich heute. Alleine im Sommerain ...

Sind aber trotzdem Freunde  

@beat
Bitte wieder ein einfaches Rätsel... 

Zerg


----------



## Floater (11. Dezember 2003)

@frustbiken
hätte morgen zeit und lust.
wo und wann denn? im wald oder auf bahn?
@rätselraten: juchu!jaja, der gute alte falk plan und deutsch lk haben gute dienste geleistet


----------



## Floater (11. Dezember 2003)

@frustbiken
hätte morgen zeit und lust.
wo und wann denn? im wald oder auf bahn?
@rätselraten: juchu!jaja, der gute alte falk plan und deutsch lk haben gute dienste geleistet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FXO (11. Dezember 2003)

@koeni:wenn du an der solitude biken gehst wär ich dabei, kann aber frühestens um 14.00


----------



## beat (11. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Floater _
> *...und deutsch lk haben gute dienste geleistet *


- und da sag jetzt noch einer, daß man in der Schule nur unnützes Zeugs lerne 

Nun zu einer etwas einfacheren Quizfrage:

Von wo aus schauen wir hier auf welche biketechnisch berühmt berüchtigte Örtlichkeit hinüber???


----------



## Koeni (11. Dezember 2003)

Ich hab bis 12.40Uhr Schule, geh dann noch kurz 'nen Glühwein auf'm Weihnachtsmarkt trinken und bin ca. 14.15Uhr zu Hause.

@FXO
Solitude hat mich am WE nicht so begeistert, wäre aber wenigstens nicht so weit.

@Floater
Ich hab seit meinen zwei üblen Stürtzen im Frühjahr und Sommer meine Park-Pobie noch nicht ganz abgelegt und bin deshalb lieber im Wald und auf kleineren Kickern unterwegs.

Ich schau später noch mal kurz rein, am FK könnte ich vielleicht ab 15.00Uhr sein, Solitude ginge vielleicht etwas früher. Wenn's uns zu früh dunkel wird, könnten wir ja noch schauen, was die Stadt so hergibt.


----------



## Koeni (11. Dezember 2003)

...oder noch 'nen Glühwein trinken...


----------



## cmjahn (11. Dezember 2003)

@Koeni

Wo soll es denn morgen hingehen?

Gruß Michel


----------



## Backwoods (11. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von beat _
> *
> 
> so kurz vor den schwierigen Aufgaben am Samstag.
> *



Hab ich was verpasst?

Ich hab dieses WE jedenfalls nur samstags zeit zum biken! und würd die letzte gelegenheit hier im ländle auch gerne nutzen.

könnte mir auch mal wieder ne runde richtung solitude/krumbachtal vorstellen. wie ist der krumbachtrail momentan? wieder einwandFREI befahrbar? ihr wart doch beim nite ride dort?

der wetterbericht ist allerdings alles andere als gut zum biken. pünktlihc zum WE solls anfangen zu regnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmjahn (11. Dezember 2003)

@Backwoods

KB ist den Umständen entsprechend, im oberen Teil wurden Baumfällarbeiten durchgeführt, das betrifft allerdings nur ca 350m des Weges.
Gesamtzustand des Weges ist gut.
Samastag würde ich evtl mitkommen, hängt davon ab wann´s losgehen soll.


@Koeni

Wann willst Du morgen los ich hätte Zeit.


Greetz Michel


----------



## Koeni (12. Dezember 2003)

So,ich bestimme hier jetzt mal 'nen Treffpunkt.

14.45Uhr am Schloß Solitude?

Wenn jemand was dagegen hat, bitte per SMS, weiß nicht ob ich nochmal ins Forum schau.

Natürlich nur, wenn's nicht regnet.

Bis dann


----------



## FXO (12. Dezember 2003)

@koeni:ich bin dabei...


----------



## cmjahn (12. Dezember 2003)

....bin dabei wenn meine Nachbarin den Hund so lange nimmt.


----------



## Floater (12. Dezember 2003)

...auch dabei


----------



## dangerousD (12. Dezember 2003)

Für alle "Frühaufsteher": Eurosport bringt am morgigen Samstag um 9.15 Uhr den Red Bull Ride Australien... Zum Appetit holen! 

Auch, wenn ich mich wiederhole: Hat irgend jemand Zeit und Lust, Sonntag mit nach Bad Wildbad zu fahren? 

@ricktick: Wärscht dabei?

@backwoods: Haben Deine Pläne für Samstag schon konkretere Gestalt angenommen???


Greetz, D


----------



## ricktick (12. Dezember 2003)

Ich geh morgen nach Wildbad. Die Bergbahn läuft, ne 40 Punkte Karte kostet vierzig Euro und ein paar zerquetschte. Pro Mann und Bike wird ein Punkt abgeknipst, also zwei pro Fahrt.
Wenn man zu zweit geht zahlt jeder 20 und kann dafür 10mal Bergbahn fahren. Aber das schafft man eh nicht an einem Tag


----------



## Backwoods (12. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dangerousD _
> *@backwoods: Haben Deine Pläne für Samstag schon konkretere Gestalt angenommen???
> Greetz, D *



Nö, der wetterbericht  hat mich bis jetzt abgeschreckt. aber nu solls ja doch einigermassen gehen. wenn der FK nur net so weit wär. KK wär auch net schlecht. 

werd morgen spontan entscheiden ob oder ob nicht und wo.

was ist mit dem Degerloch DH los? ist da wirlich en bulldozer durchgerollt?? der war doch stellenweise recht schmal?


----------



## dangerousD (13. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Backwoods _
> *
> 
> Nö, der wetterbericht  hat mich bis jetzt abgeschreckt. aber nu solls ja doch einigermassen gehen. wenn der FK nur net so weit wär. KK wär auch net schlecht.
> ...


Also, letztes WE war der Trail noch i.O. Soll heißen schmal und ohne Bulldozer-Spuren... Werde meinen Einsatz aber auch vom Wetter abhängig machen und wäre eigentlich eher für Sonntag zu haben!

@ricktick: Sorry, Samstag paßt mir net so recht... Sonntag wäre besser, vielleicht kann ich dich ja noch überzeugen? PM geht auch...


Greetz, Dirk


----------



## Backwoods (13. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dangerousD _
> *
> wäre eigentlich eher für Sonntag zu haben!
> 
> Greetz, Dirk *



Da kann ich leider gar net -> volleyballspiel

hab eben erstmal wieder den DH schlauch hinten montiert  die normalen schwalbe dinger sind ja doch andauernd platt  

ich werd morgen nochmal posten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (13. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dangerousD _
> *Für alle "Frühaufsteher": Eurosport bringt am morgigen Samstag um 9.15 Uhr den Red Bull Ride Australien... Zum Appetit holen!
> 
> *




Sorry, war eine Info aus zweiter Hand. Richtige Zeit ist 21.15Uhr, also heute abend. Schon besser! 

@backwoods: Indoor-Sport ist bei Schnürle-Regen auch angenehmer...
  

Habe ich erwähnt, daß ich dem Wettergott mal einiges zu erzählen habe???


----------



## Backwoods (13. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

nachdem es den ganzen vormittag geschifft  hat und auch net wirklich so aussieht als ob es trocken bleibt werde ich mir die heutige schlammschlacht ersparen und mich wichtigen dingen im trauten heim widmen!

vielleicht geht ja nächste wochenende nochmal was. ansonsten nehm ich mein bike über weihnachten mit und geh mal wieder die burg f rocken.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (13. Dezember 2003)

Hallo miteinander, 

ich kriege Besuch von einem Kumpel aus der Schweiz und wir werden morgen (egal bei welchem Wetter) biken gehn. Wird aber ehr eine CC Runde als eine FR
Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen? evtl. Solitude, Botnang, Krumbachtrail, ADAC?
Hollle, was is denn mit Dir, wir wollten da doch schon lange mal hin?

Grüße und happy Trails
ra.


----------



## dangerousD (13. Dezember 2003)

@Ra.Bretzeln

OK, allein nach Wildbad macht auch net wirklich Sinn. Kann ich mich Euch anschließen? Was heißt CC-Runde?  Nur bergauf oder oder auch mal ein bißchen Singletrail cruisen? Wetter ist eigentlich egal, die Farbe meines Rades kann man im Moment eh nur erraten...  Gibts schon einen Startpunkt samt Zeit???

Greetz


Dirk


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (13. Dezember 2003)

@dangerousD, klar kannste mitkommen. Kennst Du dich bei der Solitude aus? Ich bin bisher nur einmal bei Nacht da lang gefahren und würde die Trails wahrscheinlich nicht wiederfinden. 

Ansonsten (wenn kein Ortskundiger mitfährt) dann können wir auch im Schönbuch radeln. 
Ruf mich doch einfach mal an, ich schick Dir meine Handy per PM. 

bis dann
ra.


----------



## Holle (14. Dezember 2003)

Hi Leute,

bei mir is grad wieder ne kleine Bike-Zwangspause angesagt  
Mein Bike gehört (immer noch) dringend gewartet und ich brauch Klamotten für unter 0 Grad, damit ich nicht wieder erfrier. Und so'n Licht für Nightride...

Bin grad dabei obiges zu ckeckern und wahrscheinlich nächstes oder übernächstes Woche wieder am Start. 
Weihnachten/Silvester bin ich vermutlich im Ländle und werde, wenn's Wetter mitmacht, an den Weihnachtsfeiertagen biken gehen.

So long...Greetz

Holle


----------



## Backwoods (14. Dezember 2003)

Mirage + Mirage X gibts gerade im doppelpack bei hibike für 55,- euro. hab aber keine ahnung ob's die nicht wo anders noch billiger gibt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Backwoods _
> *Mirage + Mirage X gibts gerade im doppelpack bei hibike für 55,- euro. hab aber keine ahnung ob's die nicht wo anders noch billiger gibt *



Beim Kaiser für 56 EUro.


----------



## Floater (15. Dezember 2003)

...wie siehts denn diese woche mit night ride aus? mittwoch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (15. Dezember 2003)

Schaut Euch mal den Mist hier an, ist eine echte Visitenkarte vom Dönerman.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Dezember 2003)

@Koni


mmhhh


@Floater

Durch Virenverseuchte Mitarbeiter habe ich Halsschmerzen.
Ich hoffe diese aber bis Freitag wieder verjagt zu haben.
Wenn ich meinen Termin bei der Physio verschieben kann, könnten wir am Freitag nochmal starten. Da wäre der Michel auch wieder im Lande und kann mitkommen. Der will nähmlich auch.
Allerdings ist er zeitlich begrenzt und Abfahrt wäre gegen 17:00 wieder günstig. Werde mir noch eine 2. Lampe mitnehmen. Falls es wieder zu Ausfall kommt. 
Wenn es regnet werde ich aber nicht fahren. Ich fahre Samstag nach Hause und das Rad muss auch ins Auto. Und nochmal putzen?? 


Also hat sonst nochjemand Lust?


----------



## zerg10 (16. Dezember 2003)

@Koeni
Für mich extra scharf u. ohne Zwiebeln  

@Steppenwolf u. Rest
Ich gehe jetzt wohl in mein Winterquartier u. futter mir über die Feiertage ein paar Kilos zusätzlich drauf. 
Das sollte dann als Motivation für den Januar reichen.

Bis dann,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zerg10 _
> *
> @Steppenwolf u. Rest
> Ich gehe jetzt wohl in mein Winterquartier u. futter mir über die Feiertage ein paar Kilos zusätzlich drauf.
> ...




Ab Samstag!! Komm noch zur letzten Runde vor Weihnachten!


----------



## tde (16. Dezember 2003)

@Koeni: Offtopics finde ich eigentlich voll daneben, aber Deiner ist wirklich    . Hab mich bepisst vor Lachen und schicke das gleich mal an einen Vegetarian-Kollegen weiter.

@all: Bin leider auch virenmäßig angeschlagen, also lieber keine Nachtfahrt oder sonstige Sportaktivitäten. Ab Freitag geht's bei mir für fast drei Wochen in den Norden, da werde ich vermutlich viel RR und FR fahren, allerdings ohne die lieben Sonntagsfahrer. Verabschiede mich jetzt also vorübergehend mit Weihnachts- und Neujahrgrüßen an die ganze Truppe. Hoffe, dass ich Mitte Januar noch einmal zum Fahren komme (am Frauenkopf oder so), denn dann geht es erneut für drei Wochen in den Urlaub (bis Mitte Februar). Ohne Bike , dafür mit Karibikstrand, Kokospalmen und Taucherausrüstung . Falls ich nicht ganz auswandere, sehen wir uns sicher wieder im Frühjahr. Bis dahin wünsche ich euch allen einen sturz- und erkältungsfreien Bike-Winter.


----------



## Koeni (16. Dezember 2003)

Ich bin zwar am Wochenende auch wieder heiß auf's Snowboarden geworden, werde den Winter aber trotzdem auch per Bike ausnutzen.

@nightride

Vielleicht investier ich doch die Kohle und kauf mir die olle Lampe.

Ich überleg's mir bis Freitag, wo wollt ihr denn fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Dezember 2003)

@koni
Ich denke mal hier das übliche.
Botnang, Krumbach ADAC. Ab den Tennisplätzen, auf der Heimfahrt, hatte ich kein Licht mehr. Für mehr wird es nicht reichen. Falls Du eine Lampe kaufst, nicht erst am Donnerstag. 
Ich habe meine jetzt 2x geladen und entladen. Hoffe das der Akku jetzt mehr durchhält. Ich werde mal sehen wie ich den noch etwas einpacken kann um ihn vor den Kälte zu schützen.


----------



## Koeni (16. Dezember 2003)

So, kurz die connection geknüpft 

Wenn der Kaiser in Feuerbach die Lampe hat, bekomme ich die heute abend mitgebracht.

Wenn das Wetter mitmacht werde ich dann wohl am Freitag auch mitkommen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Koeni _
> *
> Wenn das Wetter mitmacht werde ich dann wohl am Freitag auch mitkommen. *



 


Dann muss ich mich jetzt langsam mal meinen Termin verlegen lassen.


----------



## zerg10 (16. Dezember 2003)

@Freitagsfahrer
Sorry Jungs, melde mich ab. Nightride is' nich' meine Sache u. bei Kälte schon garnicht.
Dann schon eher (je nach Wetter ) am Samstag o. Sonntag in Sommerain. Irgendwie kamen mir die Hügel neu geshapt vor ...

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Koeni (16. Dezember 2003)

DER ZERG IST NE HEULSUSE,DER ZERG IST NE HEULSUSE
         

UND WIR HABEN UNSEREN SPAß
       

Naja, ich bin dafür die Heulsuse wenn's um Sommerrain geht 

Dann müssen wir uns eben mal ohne Bike auf einen warmen Glühwein treffen . Lust?


----------



## beat (16. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Ihr Heulsusen, Nachtfahrer & Glühweintrinker! 
Also prinzipiell hätte ich hier noch ein par wenige, lustige und vor allem auch EINFACHE !!! Bilderrätsel in Wartestellung.
Bisher blieb aber jede Antwort auf mein letztes Bild aus  - ich kann's aber eigentlich kaum verstehen. Bevor ich jetzt noch verräterische Tips zum eh schon ziemlich einfachen Rätsel gebe, gibt's halt nochmal ein Pic von derselben Location. Gesucht ist immer noch der Name dieser unter Bikern recht bekannten Location, und der Name des Ortes von dem aus wir hier zur gesuchten Location hinüberblicken.
Also -- jetzt rafft Euch schon auf  ! Raten ist erlaubt, ja, erwünscht 
Momentan haben wir einen punktemäßigen Gleichstand zwischen tde und Floater.
Punkteverteilung wie folgt:

Philosophenweg: Backwoods, Zerg, Ra.
Degerloch-DH: tde
Steilhang: tde
Botnang-Trail Nightride: Floater
Panzerstraße & Mußberger Sträße: Stakker
Schillerstein: Floater


Greetz,

beat


----------



## Floater (16. Dezember 2003)

@beat dann begeb ich mich mal aufs glatteis: madental?

@friday night ride: freitag bin isch ganze tag arbeit, wenn jemand also doch morgen,donnerstag oder samstag oder sonntag lust hätte...


----------



## beat (16. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Floater _
> *@beat dann begeb ich mich mal aufs glatteis: madental?*



Nope! Leider schon von der Richtung her ganz falsch. Aber jetzt wird's einfach: hier kommt nochmal das Pic, jetzt aber etwas verschoben - Fragen bleiben aber die gleichen


----------



## Floater (16. Dezember 2003)

..tennisplätze....>krumbach?


----------



## beat (16. Dezember 2003)

Nenene - wiegesagt: völlig falsche Richtung! Alles klar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (16. Dezember 2003)

Waldebene ost? oder wie heisst das wo die tennisplätze auf dem rückweg vom dürrbachtal zur stellen sind?


----------



## Stakker (17. Dezember 2003)

was ist mit bärenschlössle ?

[edit] frage nochmal gelesen. ist es evtl. die schillerhöhe ? (gesucht ist ja der ort _von_ dem aus ...).


----------



## beat (17. Dezember 2003)

Heyhey! Ok ok - mit soviel plötzlicher Resonanz hätte ich ja kaum zu rechnen gewagt 
Aber wiegesagt die Richtung Bärenseen, Krumbach, und was wir da jetzt schon alles hatten, ist leider völlig daneben. Besser ist da schon die Richtung, die Backwoods vorgibt. Waldebene Ost isses aber leider ned.
Ne mal im Ernst: Wie ich auch schon schrieb handelt es sich um eine richtige Bekanntheit unter den Bikerlocations, und der Punkt von dem aus wir auf diese hinüberschauen bietet eigentlich fast immer eines schönes Panorama und ist ebenso unter Aussichtspunktfetischisten eine bekannte Größe. Also jetzt müsste es doch langsam schnaggeln, oder?

Grüße,

beat


----------



## Stakker (17. Dezember 2003)

ganz andere richtung also *denk* frauenkopf vielleicht ?


----------



## zerg10 (17. Dezember 2003)

> DER ZERG IST NE HEULSUSE,DER ZERG IST NE HEULSUSE



@Koeni 
Die Heulsuse kann ich natürlich nich' auf mir sitzen lassen. Aber für Nightride bin ich echt zu blind ...
Wie wäre es denn mit einer nachweihnachtlichen Ausfahrt ? Am FK, wenn's halbwegs trocken ist ?

Oder einfach nur trinken  ?  

@Beat
Fernsehturm -> Kante ?


----------



## lius (17. Dezember 2003)

birkenkopf?


----------



## Koeni (17. Dezember 2003)

@zerg
Bin für jeden Spaß zu haben


----------



## beat (17. Dezember 2003)

Frauenkopf, Fernsehturm, Birkenkopf - alles falsch  !
Also jetzt verrate ich doch noch was:
An dem Punkt, von dem aus wir auf die bekannte Bikerlocation 'rüberäugen, steht auch ein kleiner Aussichtsturm.
Gesucht ist nach wie vor AUCH der Name dieses Aussichtspunktes. Der Punkt geht nur an den, der zuerst beide gesuchten Namen gemeinsam nennt - auch wenn davor einer der beiden schon genannt wurde.

greetz


----------



## tde (17. Dezember 2003)

@beat: vom Birkenkopf zur Hasenbergsteige (Hasenberg) rüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (17. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tde _
> *@beat: vom Birkenkopf zur Hasenbergsteige (Hasenberg) rüber. *


Seit wann steht auf dem Birkenkopf ein Aussichtsturm?
Die gesuchte Location ist auch nicht gerade als "Asphaltstrecke" unter Bikern bekannt. Da muss man schon "geländetauglich" sein...
Nehmt einfach die absolut bekanntesten und berüchtigsten MTB/FR-Locations der Umgebung zur Hand, dann fällt die Entscheidung bestimmt leichter 

Gruß,
beat


----------



## tde (17. Dezember 2003)

@beat: Also gut: Kerner Turm rüber zur Bikerschlucht in ES-Katzenbühl? Und wenn das nicht stimmt: Grabkapelle/Württemberg rüber zur Schlucht.


----------



## beat (17. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tde _
> *@beat: Also gut: Kerner Turm rüber zur Bikerschlucht in ES-Katzenbühl? Und wenn das nicht stimmt: Grabkapelle/Württemberg rüber zur Schlucht. *



Auau, jetzt wird's aber langsam sehr heiß  - da scheint wohl jemand seinen Vorsprung ausbauen zu wollen 
Aber tatsächlich stimmt es leider immer noch nicht ganz: Kernenturm ist es nicht, und die Grabkapelle werte ich nicht als Aussichtsturm. Bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig, oder?


----------



## Koeni (17. Dezember 2003)

@Bilderrätsel
Katharinenlinde-Schlucht?


----------



## beat (17. Dezember 2003)

Koeni hat's - Glückwunsch! War das jetzt so schwer??
Nachher gibt's was neues


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Dezember 2003)

@Koni
Hast Du eine LAmpe??
Klappt das bei Dir mit der Uhrzeit?? 17:00 Uhr an der Uni oder dann entspr. später am Bärenschloss oder Solitude.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (17. Dezember 2003)

Lampe hab ich, wird fleißig geladen und entladen und geladen und entladen...., damit ich auch genug Power hab

Uni ist für mich halt weit, hätte aber schon mal Bock auch da 'ne Runde zu fahren(könnte man auch mal abends machen, ist ja beleuchtet).

Die Uhrzeit ist mir egal, ich richte mich nach dem Rest, wie lange braucht ihr denn von der Uni bis zum Schloß?
Wenn Ihr dann schon 'ne halbe Stunde unterwegs seit komm ich lieber auch zur Uni, sonst Lohnt sich's ja kaum.


----------



## Koeni (17. Dezember 2003)

Ole,Ole ich hab nen Punkt im Bilderrätsel abkassiert Ole,Ole


----------



## beat (17. Dezember 2003)

Sodele, viel Zeit bleibt ja nicht mehr, denn Weihnachten steht schon wieder kurz bevor. Also fix noch ein par Bilderrätsel durchführen...   
Diesmal dürfte es bestimmt einfacher sein, denn am Schluß zählt nur die Antwort, die an den (von mir mehrfach gemessenen) Optimallösungen am nächsten dran ist. Deswegen auch bitte nur eine Antwort pro Teilnehmer  . "Auszählen" werde ich dann am späten Freitagabend (bei schlechter Resonanz vielleicht auch erst Samstagabend  ).
Nun also zum Rätsel:
Auf folgendem Bild sehen wir mal wieder einen (freundlicherweise von mir schon eingezeichneten  ) ziemlich bekannten Trail, der soweit den meisten von Euch beim Anblick schon vom Namen her geläufig sein dürfte (kleiner Tip am Rande: man kommt an einem kleinen See 'raus!). Fährt man also nun diesen Trail in der Richtung, in der wir ihn üblicherweise immer fahren - nämlich bergab! -, so hat man eigentlich so gut wie keine Steigungen zu bewältigen. Insofern lassen wir also bei den Antworten bitte den ein oder anderen zerquetschten Höhenmeter, den man unterwegs machen kann/muss außen vor.
Gesucht sind die komplette Länge des Trails, sowie die Höhendifferenz zwischen höchstem und tiefstem Punkt.
Wiegesagt: Bitte nur ein mal tippen pro Person 
Auf geht's!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Dezember 2003)

@koni
Bis zum Schloß (Solitude) braucht man schon 30 min. Schließlich fahren wir schon einen kleinen Trail an der UNI. 
Ich hoffe mal das das Wetter hält. Angeblich soll es regnen. Gestern haben die Wetterfrösche gutes Wetter vorhergesagt.   
Naja , mal abwarten. Ansonsten dann nächstes Jahr.


----------



## tde (18. Dezember 2003)

@beat: Müsste der Dürrbachtaltrail sein. Und der hat schätze ich 1500 Meter Länge und 85 Höhen(bzw. Tiefen-)Meter.


----------



## Koeni (18. Dezember 2003)

Da 1500m schon vergeben ist nehm ich 1300m und 60Hm

@steppi
Dann würde ich zur Uni kommen, sonst ist Euer Licht ja schon fast alle wenn Ihr bei mir ankommt


----------



## Floater (18. Dezember 2003)

@rätsel 1050m un 45 m runter
@ all habe morgen keine zeit dabei schon lampentechnisch aufgerüstet.
würde dafür am samstag ziemlich sicher mit der_simon nach kornwestheim gehen: also springenlernenwoller angstvormfliegenhaber schonspringenkönner und der rest:gebt euch nen ruck und lernt die schönste bmx bahn der gegend kennen!dürfte auch schon hart/schnell gefroren sein


----------



## Koeni (18. Dezember 2003)

Wer bleibt denn dann überhaupt noch übrig für morgen?

Wenn wir nicht fahren, trink ich nämlich nach der Schule mit den Kollegen ordentlich Glühwein.....   ...ja ja, da kommt schon wieder der Glühwein ins Spiel...

Ich schau später nochmal rein, wenn nix gepostet ist geh ich davon aus, dass wir fahren(und ich nüchtern bleibe).


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Dezember 2003)

@Koni

Es kommen Michael, Ivan, Du und ich. Also sind wir zu viert.
Also Treffpunkt ist 17:00 bei mir. Kennst Du Dich an der Uni aus?
Schau mal in den Stadtplan und suche bei der Uni nach der NOBELSTRASSE. Dort gibt es einen Parabolspiegel. DA wohne ich.

@BAckwoods

Ich habe hier noch den 24" Zoll Reifen von Michel liegen. 
Sag mir bitte nochmal Deine Hausnummer und Straße. Ich fahre am Samstag nochmal zum Breuninger .. DA kann ich Ihn Dir mitbringen.


----------



## Koeni (18. Dezember 2003)

Alles klar, ich versuch's zu finden.
Wenn  nicht  ruf ich an.

Bis dann,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (19. Dezember 2003)

@beat
Mal ein krummer tip: 1237m Länge u. 23,5Hm 

@Floater
Wo ist denn die Bahn in Kornwestheim ? Kannst Du mir mal die Anfahrt beschreiben ? Und ist das so wie im Sommerain, dass man sich da mit den Pukygängstern  die Bahn telien muss ?
Achso, morgen u. Sonntag soll's regnen.

@Koeni u. so
Kornwestheim is' ja bei Dir in der Nähe, oder ? Vielleicht mal da zwischen Weihnachetn u. Sylvester treffen ? Und Glühwein in Thermoskannen ? Hätte auch noch 'nen Einmal-Grill für rote Wurst ... 

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Dezember 2003)

Schade dass ich morgen Nachmittag schon fahre. NAch Kornwestheim wäre ich auch mitgekommen.
Zerg, das solltest Du unbedingt probieren. Aber wie ist das dann mit Winterschlaf? ich war gestern mal wieder an der Uni und habe meinen Dämpfer ein wenig auf den harten Steinen mit LAndungen im Flat gequält. Eine Woche ohne biken und alle Erfolge wie ein halbwegsgescheiter BunnyHOPPPP wird zur qual. Ein Winterschlaf kann für mich also gar nicht in betracht gezogen werden.

@Zerg
Hast DU denn jetzt Flat Pedale oder bist Du morgen mir Click unterwegs?


----------



## zerg10 (19. Dezember 2003)

@Steppenwolf
Winterschlaf gilt nur für ausgedehnte Touren u. Nightrides  Solange es trocken u. nicht zu kalt is', werde ich wohl ein bisschen an meiner nicht vorhandenen Technik feilen...

Und Flats bring mir das Christkind  

Wie war das jetzt ? Du bist die ganze Zeit bis Neujahr weg ? Also nix mit Streeten an der Uni o. BMX-Bahn ?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (19. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

@nightriders: schade, wäre heute abend gern dabei, aber des schaffe ich nimmer.

ansonsten mach ich mich über X-Mas nach Gallien auf. Das Rädle nehm ich natürlich mit und werde gemeinsam mit ein paar gallischen Freunden den einen oder anderen Ausritt machen. Anschließen werd ich noch ein paar Freunde im Rheinland besuchen. Die Trails von Burscheid (Altenberg) kann ich jedem empfehlen, des is wie Achterbahn fahren. Ansonsten ist die Dü.dorfer (trozt Altbier) Altstadt eine schöne "Nebenbeschäftigung".

Ich werd am 30.12 wieder im Ländle sein und für alle Schandtaten bereit.  Da ich dann auch noch Strohwittwer bin habe ich die Zeit. Wer Lust hat kann sich den Termin schon mal freihalten.

Grüsse und reichhaltigen Gabentisch
ra. 

P.S. Hab noch einen guten Spruch gelesen: Übergewicht bekommt man nicht zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr sondern von Neujahr bis Weihnachten


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Dezember 2003)

@zerg
Bin bis ca.03.01.04 weg. NIX BMX oder ähnliches. Das Rad geht nat. mit und ab und zu werde ich mal fahren. Nur Essen und hocken geht auf Dauer nich gut. Wenn am 24. die Flats kommen biste ja dann voll ausgerüstet. Bunny hopp kann kommen. 

@Ra.

Na dann viel Spaß.


----------



## Koeni (19. Dezember 2003)

@zerg
Zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr Kornwestheim+Glühwein klingt gut, dann müssen wir halt per S-Bahn hin.

@nightride
hoffentlich hält das Wetter, auf Schlammschlacht hab ich heute keinen Bock.Also lieber kalt und harter Boden als bissle kalt und Matsche. Sonst muss eben doch die Uni herhalten.


----------



## zerg10 (19. Dezember 2003)

@Koeni
Alles klar, melde mich dann. Weisst Du wo die Bahn da ist ?

@Rest
Allen, die ich nicht mehr sehe bzw. höre, frohe Weihnachten u. guten Rutsch u. heile Knochen zum Biken ...

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Koeni (19. Dezember 2003)

@zerg
Nee, keine Ahnung wo die ist, kann aber auch nicht so schwer sein die zu finden.

Was hast du denn für'n Benutzerbild? Pünktlich zu Weihnachten packt der Zerg die Dämonen aus,tz tz tz.....


----------



## zerg10 (19. Dezember 2003)

@Koeni
Vielleicht meldet sich ja *FLOATER * noch mal mit 'ner Anfahrtsbeschreibung  

Und das Bildchen is' meine Variante vom Christkind, nämlich  Kerrigan, die Königin der Zergs ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (19. Dezember 2003)

@zerg
Na dann hoff ich mal, dass das Christkind deinem Zwerg nix bringt, sonst hat der wahrscheinlich danach kein Bock mehr auf Weihnachten   

Vielleicht finde ich irgenwo den passenden Weihnachtsman dazu


----------



## driver79 (19. Dezember 2003)

@  Koeni + zerg10

wär dann auch dabei. sollte mal wieder probieren ob ich noch doubles springen kann. 

war schonmal da is nur nen weilchen her. 

denk aber das ich se wiederfinden werd. außer das gelände das floater meint ist nicht das alte.
is irgendwo in der nähe von der kläranlage. könnt euch auch autottechnisch mitnehem 2 räder sind kein prob, beim dritten wirds etwas enger.

cya chris


----------



## Backwoods (19. Dezember 2003)

Hi, 

wenn das wetter morgen nachmittag brauchbar wird schau ich vielleicht auch in kornwestheim vorbei. anfahrtsskizze oder strassenname o.ä. wäre net schlecht.

ab wann seid ihr dort?

morgen vormittag solls ja erstmal regnen. ist die bahn wasserfest? wie siehts mit pfützen vor oder nach den sprüngen aus? will mein bike über weihnachten mitnehem und net vorher noch ewig putzen.


----------



## beat (19. Dezember 2003)

So, bis jetzt hab' ich die Tips von: tde, Koeni, Floater & zerg
@Ra., Backwoods, & Rest: Wie sieht's aus? Keine Lust/Einfälle in punkto Rätsel?
Morgen im Lauf des Tages zähl' ich aus. Bis zum 24ten ist dann aber Schluß mit Rätseln 

Greetz,

beat


----------



## Floater (19. Dezember 2003)

...soooo, sorry, musste heute sooo lange arbeiten, schön viel weihnachtsgeschenke ausgefahren!
anfahrtsbeschreibung(vorläufig)kornwestheim:

b-10?(die nach LB)kornwestheim raus, dann gleich rechts die große straße bergab nehmen. geht leicht bergab. es kommt so ne frei tankstelle rechter hand nach der die erste rechts(ampel)und dann gleich wieder halblinks ins industriegebiet. nach etwa 200 meter auf dem öffentlichen teil des firmenparkplatzes parken, ist gegenüber von kläranlage, bahn könnt ihr jetzt schon hinter der kläranlage sehen. rad raus und die ******* rocken gehen 
die bahn fahrer steigen in kornwestheim aus der bahn, gehen in fahrtrichtung aus stuttgart nach rechts vom bahnsteig, wurschtel sich durch kornwestheim (am besten auf der langen straße, wo auch oli kienzles bmx shop ist)die l. str. geht rechtwinklig zur s-bahn etwa 3 straßen höher als ihr rauskommt weg. wenn ihr in eine linkskurve/kreuzung nach aldingen kommt nehmt diese und fahrt gleich wieder rechts (aldingen) dann auf der straße immer weiter, bis da, wo die bundesstraße reinkommt und dann der beschreibung für die autofahrer folgen, nur, daß ihr nicht bis zum parkplatz müsst, sondern gleich rocken gehen dürft


----------



## Floater (19. Dezember 2003)

..achso und sind so gegen frühen mittag(1-29 da, meldet euch doch zahlreich un kommt auch!
und die bundesstraße dürfte doch eher die b27 sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (19. Dezember 2003)

@BMXBAHNER
Ich hatte garnicht vor morgen nach Kornwestheim zu fahren und der zerg glaub ich auch nicht, wir hatten nur gedacht zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr mal da hin zu gehn.
Heute schon nightride gemacht und am Sonntag Snowboarden, also morgen erstmal Pause.

Werde in den nächsten Tagen wahrscheinlich mal mit Ivan die Uni rocken, besteht da bei irgenwem auch Interesse?


----------



## driver79 (20. Dezember 2003)

ich hatte auch nicht vor heute nach kornwestheim zu fahrn. sondern wie koni geschrieben hat zwischen weihnachten und neujahr.

werd jetzt zum lbbw forum fahren und wenns mir net gefällt,fahr ich vielleicht heut noch nach kornwestheim. ohne gewähr.


uni währ ich dabei aber erst ab dem 24.12. da ich montag und dienstag arbeiten darf.  


cya


----------



## Floater (20. Dezember 2003)

tja, hätte man mal wieder aufmerksamer lesen sollen...schade
@backwoods
aber du wolltest evtl. schon?kannst dich ja per handy melden, wenn du kommst
@nightriders
wie wars denn gestern matschig oder gefrohren. wäre ja so gerne mitgekommen, vor allem, weil ich seit gestern helmbelampt bin, aber werde die dann wohl erst 2004 ausführen


----------



## Koeni (20. Dezember 2003)

@Floater
Nightride war echt lustig und total matschig und super rutschig, da bekommt man wenigstens 'ne saubere Fahrtechnik(und 'n dreckigen A...)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Dezember 2003)

@all
So Jungs,
werde mich dann auf den Weg machen. Wünsche Euch allen viel Spaß an Weihnachten und einen guten Rusch. Und wenns bei einem Nightride ist.


----------



## Stakker (20. Dezember 2003)

@rätsel: sorry, kein tipp von mir. ich bin den besagten trail noch nie gefahren


----------



## Floater (21. Dezember 2003)

...werde mich morgen auch verabschiedén, also frohes rutschen.

an alle kornwetheimgehenwoller, war heute schon spaßig, aber schon sehr schwerer boden;2 sprünge waren trotzdem gut aber man kam einfach nicht so richtig aus dem quark.
also wartet lieber, bis der boden gefroren oder trocken ist, macht einfach 10mal mehr spaß.


----------



## Backwoods (21. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Stakker _
> *@rätsel: sorry, kein tipp von mir. ich bin den besagten trail noch nie gefahren  *



da haste aber was verpasst. wird mal höchste zeit dass du dich da mal durchschlängelst.

@beat: fall du noch nciht ausgezählt hast hier mein tip:

1010 m lang und 120 hm


kornwest war heut nocht so der bringer. der boden war ziemlich aufgeweicht und die strecke entsprechend langsam.


----------



## beat (21. Dezember 2003)

Na denn - sind zwar noch ein par Tage bis zur Bescherung und zu Silvester, aber hier scheint sich ja schon jeder zu verabschieden, bzw. mit den besten Wünschen etc. auf und davon zu machen 
Tja, so wie es aussieht muß ich dann wohl das Rätsel so lange fortsetzen bis eine Person drei Punkte erreicht hat - auch recht. Vielleicht melden sich ja tde oder Floater auch mal aus ihren "Urlaubsdomizilen" 

@Stakker: Gib halt irgendeinen Tip ab. Die bisherigen Vorschläge bewegen sich ja alle in einem überschaubaren Rahmen. Fahren kannste den Trail ja dann immernoch  (lohnst sich aber auch wirklich!) 

Greetz,

beat


----------



## otze0190 (21. Dezember 2003)

hi leute wisst ihr irgendwelche bike strecken inm siebenmühlental oder rund um filderstadt rum wäre euch dankbar greetz alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (21. Dezember 2003)

@Otze0190: ein paar kenne ich da schon, is aber schwer so zu beschreiben. Wir können uns ja mal treffen und dann zeig ich Dir was ich kenn (weiter Guides sind auch willkommen) bin ab 29.12 wieder im Ländle. 

Wir haben das 7 Mü. immer mit dem Truppenübungsplatz verbunden. Des geht jetzt aber einscheinend nimmer weil da irgendwelche privaten Wachmannschaften (mit Hunden) wache schieben und alle Bike vertreiben.

Wenn Du Lust und Zeit hast kannst Du ja mal posten. Ansonsten empfehle ich Dir unseren Stammtisch am Montag in BB. Komm doch einfach vorbei, da gibt es eine Menge 7-Mü. Fahrer. 

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## Koeni (22. Dezember 2003)

Gibt es jemanden, der Lust hat heute oder morgen fahren zu gehn?


----------



## zerg10 (22. Dezember 2003)

@koeni, driver79, floater
Wie wäre es mit dem 29.12. ? Da is' der ganze Weihnachts-rummel vorbei u. wenn's Wetter mitmacht hätte ich schon Lust drauf ...
Apropos Wetter, hier fängt's gerade an zu schneien.

CU,
Zerg


----------



## tde (22. Dezember 2003)

@beat: was ist denn nun des Rätsels Lösung? Dachte, Du wolltest auszählen.

Zu Deiner Titanfrage: Im Motorradbereich wird auch von den einzelnen Schraubenanbieter (leider keine Kontaktadressen hier im Urlaub dabei) meist ein passendes Schmiermittel angeboten (Herkunft, Markennamen meist nebulös). Diese Mittel enthalten in der Regel Molybdän oder Graphit. Im normalen Kfz-Handel wird es diese Mittel kaum geben. Loctite am Bremssattel kannst Du übrigens bedenkenlos für Titanschrauben benutzen.


----------



## driver79 (22. Dezember 2003)

bei mir gehts am 29.12. und 30.12. net. muß, nein ich darf arbeiten. 

31.12. hätt ich dann wieder zeit oder auch am we davor.


außer ihr habt bock früh aufzustehn . muß um 11:00 uhr anfangen.


----------



## Vanio (22. Dezember 2003)

Ich fahre morgen (23.12.) mit! Es ist zwar kalt, aber dafür sonnig(laut Wetterbericht). Hätte auch Lust etwas auf Schnee zu erleben!
Komm Koni!! Bei mir an der Uni oder...???
Darf nur nicht vergessen meinen Reifen zu flicken! ..und bitte bei Tageslicht - hab keine Lampe! 
Gruss!
Ivan


----------



## beat (23. Dezember 2003)

Ok, der Punkt geht an den zerg! Er hat die geringste Abweichung von der von mir ermittelten Ideallösung. Trotz der verschiedenen Messungen, die ich am Dürrbach vorgenommen habe, lässt sich das Ergebnis wohl nicht auf den Meter genau bestimmen. Deswegen hier die teilweise gerundeten Werte:

Länge: ~1200 Meter
Höhendifferenz (höchster Punkt - tiefster Punkt): ~80 Höhenmeter

Hier nochmal Eure Tips:
Tde: 1500 m, 85 hm = 305
Koeni: 1300 m, 60 hm = 120
Floater: 1050 m, 45 hm = 185
Zerg: 1237 m, 23,5 hm = 93,5
Backwoods: 1010 m, 120 hm = 230

So, nun muß aber auch endlich mal ein Gewinner her  , schließlich sind's ja nur noch wenige Stündchen bis Weihnachten. Aber da der tde sich ja sogar aus seinem Urlaub meldet rechne ich auch weiter mit Eurer Teilnahme. Wiegesagt: Wer zuerst drei Punkte hat gewinnt! 
Insofern haben tde, Floater und der zerg jetzt die besten Chancen!
Dummerweise fallen mir nur noch so einfache Sachen wie folgendes Rätsel ein:

Welchen Anstieg sehen wir hier?

Viel Glück!


----------



## Koeni (23. Dezember 2003)

@ivan
Schauen wir mal wie's Wetter morgen ist.Lust hab ich immer aber Glätte wär nicht so der Hit.

Ich melde mich morgen hier oder per Mail.

Bis dann


----------



## Koeni (23. Dezember 2003)

@ivan
Wenn Du für die Befahrbarkeit der Uni grünes Licht gibst, pack ich meine Protektoren ein und wir rutschen ein bischen rum, ok?

Musst nur 'ne Uhrzeit sagen, von mir aus aber schon bald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (23. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

werde mich nun der ländleflucht anschliessen und weihnachten etwas weiter im norden feiern. 

ab Sa bin ich dann 2 wochen   in Val tho boarden und skifahren   . safteykacket wird eingepackt  

melde mich dann so ab 11.01. wieder

@beat: der uphill unten vom ende des philosophenwegs hoch zur stelle?

allen ein frohes fest und guten rutsch ins neue jahr (aber nicht auf'm bike )


----------



## tde (23. Dezember 2003)

@beat: melde mich aus dem Urlaubsdomizil. Problem: der Rechner hier scheint von annodazumal zu stammen, Deine Grafik ist jedenfalls wie ein Telespiel von 1979 aufgelöst. Stadtplan oder Karte habe ich auch nicht hier. Denkbar schlechteste Voraussetzungen, aber natürlich rate ich trotzdem 

Also: Es ist der Aufstieg vom Ende des Burg-Dischingen-Steilhangs (da ist so ein bekannter Brunnen, Name mir unbekannt) hoch zu einem Parkplatz vom Solitude Schloss. Der Anstieg ist jedenfalls Teil des Radlthons. So, da war mein erster Tipp ins Blaue.


----------



## beat (23. Dezember 2003)

@tde&Backwoods: Beides kein Treffer! @tde: Ist ja diesmal eh nur ein grünes Höhenmodell ohne landschaftliche Besonderheiten 
Kleiner Tip am Rande: Der Anstieg ist ziemlich steil!

Gruß,

beat


----------



## Vanio (23. Dezember 2003)

@Koni
Hi! Heute war ich leider schon weg, als du gepostet hast. Hab gedacht, dass jeder beschäftigt ist. Wenn du möchtest können wir morgen fahren. Das Wetter sollte gut sein. Heute war es ganz gut hier oben in Vaihingen. Im Wald war der Schnee fest. Auf der Straße ist Wahnsinn - man muss wirklich im Kopf auf "glattttttt" umstellen! Ich, der geschworene Klickiesfahrer, hab es mir gewünscht nach 5 min. Flats zu haben 
Meldet euch Leute, wenn ihr an Weihnachten fahren wollt. Ich bin relativ flexibel(ausser früh morgens - nix mit Frühaufsteher).

ACHTUNG!!! Am Ende von der Krumbachtalstrecke sind 2 Kiefer gefallen, die hinter einer Kuppe sind. Lampenfahrer - Krankenhausgefahr!!!
Bis dann!


----------



## Koeni (24. Dezember 2003)

@Vanio
Ich hätte Lust heute zu fahren, bin aber heute mittag bei meinen Eltern zum Essen eingeladen.
An der Uni muss es doch nicht unbedingt hell sein,oder?
Ich weiss nicht wie lange ich bei meinen Eltern bleib,um 13Uhr geh ich hin. Melde mich dann mal bei Dir.(Hab mir von Mike deine Handynummer schicken lassen)

Bis dann


----------



## beat (24. Dezember 2003)

@all: Frohes Fest!     
& viele tolle Geschenke        

Gruß,

beat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (24. Dezember 2003)

Nachdem das heute wieder nicht geklappt hat, haben wir(Ivan,Ich)beschlossen am 2.Weihnachtsfeiertag, also übermorgen dann auf jeden Fall zu fahren.
Entweder an der Uni oder am Frauenkopf, ist auch etwas von der Temperatur abhängig. Bei gefrorenem Boden wohl eher Frauenkopf.
Mitfahrer sind erwünscht, also meldet Euch hier.

Bis dann


----------



## driver79 (25. Dezember 2003)

wär am 2.weihnachsfeiertag dabei. vorrausgesetzt das wird keine reine cc tour. bissle fr sollte auch dabei sein.

wann solls denn losgehen?


@kornwestheim am 29.12.

meine arbeitswut am montag und dienstag hat sich verflüchtigt. 
soll heisen, daß ich nen anruf von meinem juniorchef gekriegt hab und jetzt doch nicht arbeiten muß. wär also auf jeden fall dabei. und wie schon geschrieben kann ich 2 leute mitm auto mitnehem. also meldet euch nochmal.

bis dann und noch schöne feiertage

cya


----------



## Vanio (25. Dezember 2003)

Hi zusammen!
Schönes Weihnachtsfest und stürzfreies neues Jahr wünsche ich euch!!    
Morgen werden wir versuchen nicht nur in die Pedalen zu treten, was gerade auch schlecht gelingt! Ich war gestern fahren - im Wald macht es richtig Spaß    Man hat doch Haftung! Unter Schloss Solitude gibt's ne Schneepiste - da bin ich runtergedüst!! Hammer!!!    
Auf der Strasse und auf den Alleen ist es ziemlich rutschig. Die Bilanz gestern - blauer Fleck am Popo, abgerissener Sattel, halbgefrorene Gabel und Bremse(das Öl wird zu dick).
Also ... hier an der Uni sind die Bedingungen gut, am Frauenkopf hoffe ich auch! Koni und ich freuen uns auf aktive Beteiligung!
Cu!
Ivan


----------



## Vanio (25. Dezember 2003)

Hi zusammen! Ich schlage vor, dass wir uns gegen 12 treffen. Falls wir an der Uni fahren, habe ich schon vorgesorgt und die glitschigste Stelle mit Erde und Blätter gestreut      
Meldet euch!
Ciao!


----------



## Koeni (25. Dezember 2003)

12Uhr geht in Ordnung, ich kann mich noch nicht entscheiden wo ich lieber fahren würde.Was sagt Ihr denn?
An der Uni würde ich auf jeden Fall ein bischen filmen,FK und Degerloch mit Zahnradshuttle wär auch nicht schlecht,allerdings sind wegen Weihnachten bestimmt viele Familienspaziergänge.


----------



## driver79 (25. Dezember 2003)

also das soll heisen, das ich meine orange auspacken muß?

12 uhr wäre ok.

degerloch/fk war am 24.12. gut zu fahren, schön gefroren und kaum fußgänger unterwegs. allerdings ist die degerloch abfahrt nicht mehr so interessant. wisst ihr ja bestimmt.


uni war ich noch nicht so oft.  also wär ich dafür.

schau morgen früh nochmal rein wie ihr euch entschieden habt. bitte dann auch genaue ortsangabe wo wir uns treffen (straßenname, oder so)

cya


----------



## Vanio (25. Dezember 2003)

Also... wegen der Leute entscheide ich mich für die Uni. Bis zum Bärenschlößle ist zwar viel los, aber danach habe ich keinen Mensch getroffen. Also ...einer kann sich nicht entscheiden, 2 für die Uni     
Um 12 Uhr Treff vor dem Teich! Für diejenige, die sich nicht auskennen - man erreicht Universitätstrasse und fragt nach der Mensa am besten(die kleine Sträßchen sind sowieso verwirrend). Neben der Mensa befindet sich dieser Teich und vor ihm einen kleinen Platz.
Unmittelbar am Platz sind keine Parkplätze, jedoch 50 m weiter in den beiden Richtungen schon.
Bis dann!
Ivan


----------



## Stakker (25. Dezember 2003)

weiss jemand was an der geschichte mit den privaten wachdiensten auf dem truppenübungsgelände (bb) dran ist ?

abgesehen davon, dass das extrem uncool wäre frag ich mich _wo_ die eigentlich "sperren" wollen ? das (dämliche) tor am musberger sträßle gibts ja schon ewig und ansonsten fällt mir nicht viel ein wo sie sperren könnten. laut den schildern (so ich mich richtig erinnere) darf man ja "nur" nicht die wege verlassen


----------



## Koeni (26. Dezember 2003)

@Vanio
12Uhr am Teich ist ok. Wenn du den Teich an den Treppen gegenüber vom Universum meinst.

@driver
Straßenname müsste Pfaffenwald bzw. Universitätsstrasse sein.
Ivan ist der Guide, selber wird er wohl mit seinem Hardtail kommen, aber übermäßiges gestrampel lehne ich auch ab.

Bis dann


----------



## otze0190 (26. Dezember 2003)

hi leute hat irgendjemand bock heute mittag ein bisschen im siebenmühlental bzw. auf dem truppenübungsplatz rum zu heitzen. getern war ich auch schon dort und da gibts coole strecken. falls jemand auch strecken dort oder in der nähe weiß soll er sich melden und mir seine handynummer schreiben ich werde mich dann melden. alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## otze0190 (26. Dezember 2003)

@stakker ichwar gestern am trubbenübungsplatz in bb da war keine sau du musst einfach an der seite reinfahren falls du bock hast können wir ja heute mittag heitzen. schreib mir einfach deine handynummer ich ruf dich dann an alex


----------



## driver79 (26. Dezember 2003)

gut danke für die infos. werd dann auch mitm sidekick kommen. is auch angenemer von mir zur uni zu kommen.
vor allem mit den reifen, die ich am orange gerade drauf hab isses ne quälerei. 

bis später


----------



## Vanio (26. Dezember 2003)

@Koni
Genau diesen Platz meine ich! Man kann sich schwer verwechseln. Ich nehme mein Handy mit, falls jemand Fragen hat(hi hi, die anderen haben meine TNummer nicht)      
@driver Mit nem Orange 222 kann man bestimmt auch kommen, aber wäre anstrengend - im Wald gibt's stellen, wo der HTL es sich schwer tut nicht stecken zu bleiben! 
Bis dann!


----------



## tde (26. Dezember 2003)

@all: Guten Rutsch gen 2004 wünsch ich euch allen. Freu mich schon wieder auf Heimatgefilde (obwohl: Top-Trails am Deister hier im Norden stehen noch bevor und in Bielefeld soll's auch einiges geben, bin mal gespannt). Zurzeit steht im Flachland nahe Bremen/Oldenburg bei mir aber nur RR auf dem Programm.

@beat: mein Enduro-Rahmen kam jetzt unter den (Auktions-)Hammer und das Weihnachtsgeld fiel auch günstig aus, so dass nun ein neuer HT-Rahmen auf dem Programm steht. Entweder Santa Cruz oder (favorisiert Cove Handjob. Bestünde Anfang/Mitte Januar über Deinen Bruder eine Besichtigungs/Probefahrtmöglichkeit, bevor ich die Katze im sack kaufen muss? Zum Rätsel (falls überhaupt noch gültig): Der einzige Anstieg, der mir noch einfällt, ist der vom Ende des Dürrbachs hoch zum Stadtteil Frauenkopf.


----------



## beat (26. Dezember 2003)

Also das Bilderrätsel ist wirklich einfach. 
Der Anstieg ist in Stuttgart, bekannt und steil. Ich seh' schon, bald muß ich noch mehr verraten 

@tde: Wegen der Probefahrt mit dem Cove muß ich mal meinen Bruder ansprechen. Jetzt an Weihnachten wäre es halt geschickt gewesen. Ich frage ihn mal und geb' Dir dann Bescheid.
Im Übrigen: Wenn Du jetzt schon mit Santa Cruz liebäugelst hast Du aber wohl für Dein Enduro-Teil wirklich ordentlich abkassiert, oder? Da ist das Cove ja fast schon ein Schnäppchen 

Gruß,
beat


----------



## FXO (26. Dezember 2003)

@tde: schau doch mal bei cosmic sports rein, die verkaufen grad ihe messeräder, da ist auch was von cove dabei (G-spot und handjob).

Gruß, FX


----------



## Koeni (26. Dezember 2003)

@driver&Vanio

Ich hab mich gleich vor die Kiste gesetzt und das Video ist schon fertig, ca.5 min sind's dann doch geworden.Eine Mpeg-CD hab ich schon gebrannt, für die Zweite muss ich erst neue Rohlinge kaufen.Die Qualität ist nich Oscarverdächtig, aber wenn man sich nicht direkt vor den Bildschirm setzt, dann geht's.

War auf jeden fall  heute.

Wir machen dann was aus für irgendwann in den nächsten Tagen?

Bis dann


----------



## Stakker (26. Dezember 2003)

@otze0190: musste heute nochmal familiären verpflichtungen nachgehen. bin grad erst heimgekommen

@beat: also gut, dann probier ichs mal mit dem anstieg die heslacher wand hoch. 
mit welchem programm machste denn eigentlich die grafiken ? top50 isses definitiv nicht


----------



## Floater (26. Dezember 2003)

@rätselraten Ist es gar die alte weinsteige? wenn ja wird wohl bald das klatschen von händen vor die stirn durch stuttgart schallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (26. Dezember 2003)

@ floater

wollte dein kumpel (hab leider den namen vergessen) nicht die bilder von kornwestheim mailen oder hier einstellen?

werde in den frühen morgen stunden nach val thorens zum boraden und skifahren aufbreechen und bin die nächsten 2 wochen nicht da


----------



## cmjahn (27. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leute bin wieder da. Frohe Weihnachten nachträglich  

Hat von euch jemand Lust heut zu Radeln -Solitude usw- bin so gegen 1200 dann an der Uni.
Ich schau aber vorher nochmal hier rein...

Bis dann


----------



## beat (27. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Floater _
> *@rätselraten Ist es gar die alte weinsteige? wenn ja wird wohl bald das klatschen von händen vor die stirn durch stuttgart schallen *



OK, der Floater hat's. Glückwunsch zum Punkt und (wenn auch knappen  ) Sieg beim Weihnachts-Bilderrätsel!

Hier noch kurz die bildliche Auflösung der letzten Frage:


----------



## beat (27. Dezember 2003)

So, hier noch der Endstand im Bilderrätsel:

Philosophenweg: Backwoods, Zerg, Ra.
Degerloch-DH: tde
Steilhang: tde
Botnang-Trail Nightride: Floater
Panzerstraße & Mußberger Sträße: Stakker
Schillerstein: Floater
Bikerschlucht: Koeni
Dürrbach-Trail: Zerg
Alte Weinsteige: Floater

Der Floater gewinnt die versprochene nagelneue Magura-Geldbörse  

Dank an Euch alle für's Mitmachen - mir hat's riesen Spaß gemacht, Euch hoffentlich auch! 

Übrigens: Das Grafikprogramm gibt es seit kurzem in dieser neuen Version beim Stadtmessungsamt der Stadt Stuttgart (Lautenschlagerstr.) für 25  zu kaufen. Nicht nur für Kartenfreaks ein echt tolles Ding, da man ganz Stuttgart und Umgebung in 3D erleben kann. Die Einzeichnung von Routen und das Anzeigen von deren Länge und Höhenprofil sind ebenso drin, u. v. m. . Absolut genial! 

Greetz2all & guten Rutsch!

beat


----------



## driver79 (27. Dezember 2003)

@koni

coole sache. 5 min war das wirklich so viel?

war auf jeden fall ne geile ausfahrt.

@all

wie siehts jetzt am montag mit kornwestheim aus?


----------



## Koeni (27. Dezember 2003)

@driver
Ja 4.48 um genau zu sein. Manchmal (z.B. bei Ivans Drop) nochmal 'ne Zeitlupe, deshalb ist's ein bischen länger, ist aber gut geworden.

Wenn der Zerg sich mal melden würde könnten wir für Montag was ausmachen, vielleicht geh ich auch mit meinen Eltern essen, die haben am montag Hochzeitstag .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vanio (27. Dezember 2003)

@Koni
Hey, Super! Ich geb dir 1-2 CDs zum brennen! Du kannst auch welche Fotos drauf brennen(wenn wir überhaupt so was gemacht haben ) Geile Sache! Danke!

@all
Morgen (Sonntag) fahren Michael und ich(Ivan) in der Gegend von der Uni und wahrscheinlich noch Richtung Schloss Solitude oder ADAC-Übungsplatz. Treffpunkt bei mir(Uni, Allmandring 10) um 13:30. Das sollte eine Freeridetour werden, wobei es klar ist, das in der Gegend in der Regel getreten wird(fragt Koni und driver    ) Wer kommen möchte, meldet sich am besten vorher wegen der Adresse!
Am Montag bin ich dabei!
Ciao!
Ivan


----------



## Koeni (27. Dezember 2003)

Wenn das Wetter mitmacht komm ich morgen.Dann komm ich 'ne viertel Stunde früher und wir brennen dir den Film kurz,oder?
Hast du einen Rohling da?


----------



## Vanio (28. Dezember 2003)

Rohlinge ja, aber keinen Brenner 
Man kann auch auf der Festplatte kopieren 
Bis dann!


----------



## otze0190 (28. Dezember 2003)

hi leute ich würde heute auch mitkommen mit meinem kumpel. ich weiß nur nicht genau wo ihr euch trefft . wo ist diese komische straße? sind die strecken anspruchsvoll und muss man viel treten? wie lange sind wir unterwegs? alex


----------



## Koeni (28. Dezember 2003)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie's bei euch aussieht, aber bei mir regnet's gerade. 
Wenn's nur nass ist komm ich, Regen muss nicht sein.

@Vanio
Ich ruf dich nachher mal an und sag dir bescheid.


----------



## cmjahn (28. Dezember 2003)

@all

Ivan und ich treffen uns gegen 1330 an der Uni. Wer also mit im Dreck spielen will kommt an den Teich an der Uni.

Bis dann

Michel


----------



## Vanio (28. Dezember 2003)

@all
Zieht euch die dreckigsten Klamotten an. Es regnet zwar nicht, ist aber matschig auch wegen des geschmolzenen Schnee. Es wird eine Schlammschlacht    
Ich hab eine Idee, wo wir die Fahrräder waschen. 
@otze - sind die anspruchsvoll... gute Frage. Sie sind auf jeden Fall von jedem befahrbar, wenn du aber ein paar Drops mitnehmen möchtest, wird's mit ner CC-Maschine schwer. Fully ist empfehlenswert. Ich fahre mit HT   
Bis dann!
Ivan


----------



## zerg10 (28. Dezember 2003)

@koeni, floater, driver79, usw...
So, da bin ich wieder, musste noch Verwandschaft in Köln abklappern. Kornwestheim morgen könnte ziemlich komisch werden, die haben Schneeregen angesagt...
Dann lieber Unigelände. Eure Session hat sich nicht schlecht angehört. Morgen so um 14:00 am Teich ?  

Koenis Händi-Nr. hab' ich, dem Rest verschicke ich sie ...

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Koeni (28. Dezember 2003)

@zerg
Jaja, ich les ja schon. Du scheinst ziemlich heiss auf's Radeln zu sein, wa?

Wenn wir nur Uni fahren reicht 14.00Uhr, sonst sollten wir aber schon früher fahren.
Von mir aus können wir aber schon einenentspannten Nachmittag an der Uni verbringen.

@Vanio
Wir kommen zu dir zum RUMDILLERN


----------



## Vanio (28. Dezember 2003)

Stimmt! Morgen gibt's Schnee!
An der Uni kann man wirklich gut rumdillern®. Es ist vielleicht doch besser beim Schneesturm hier so ne kurze Rumdillerei® zu machen! 
Übrigens, Koni, driver und ich haben vorgestern in der Unigegend rumgedillert® und Koni hat einen sehr guten 5min Rumdillerfilm® geschnitten. Er ist 94 MB groß und man kann ihn vielleicht irgendwo ins Netz für andere Rumdillerlustige® stellen, aber wo??? 
Ich hoffe, Rumdillermann Nr.1 kommt bald und kann sich beim grossen Freizeitrumdillern® anschließen 
Bis morgen!
Ciao!
Ivan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (28. Dezember 2003)

@Vanio
             

@all
Vorsicht
So kommt man heim nach "getaner Arbeit"


----------



## driver79 (29. Dezember 2003)

ok.

14 uhr unigeläde. bin dabei.

kornwestheim wird auch ohne nass von oben heut bestimmt nicht alzu schön. boden ist bestimmt von den letzten tagen noch aufgeweicht.

bis dann


----------



## Koeni (29. Dezember 2003)

14Uhr am Teich. Alles klar. Für 'ne richtige Tour bin ich heute zu platt, also lasst es uns bitte locker angehen und nur ein bischen rumhüpfen 

Ich brenn das Video jetzt einfach noch 2 mal und bring's dann mit.

Bis später(falls jemand wieder irgendwelche krassen Aktionen plant ist die Kamera dabei)


----------



## Der Simon (29. Dezember 2003)

Der Simon würde dann wohl nachher auch mal kurz vorbeischauen.


----------



## zerg10 (29. Dezember 2003)

Alles klar, bin da so gegen 14:00Uhr mit dem leichten Gerät am Uni-Teich.
Was bitte is' "rumdillern" ? Hört sich aber gut an   

Bis gleich,
Zerg


----------



## Vanio (29. Dezember 2003)

Vermutung....
Rumdillern® = zielloses Fahrradfahren, das von der Gesellschaft als äußerst gefährlich eingestuft wird. Sprecht ihr kein (Ost)Deutsch oder was...?!?!
Also... Mike fragen!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Dezember 2003)

@vanio

 

Bericht aus der Heimat:
Erst lag Schnee, dann hats geregnet und jetzt ist alles "A" glatt.
Zum biken komme ich nicht, nur zum putzen!  
Am Sonntag bin ich wieder in Stgt. Dann wird mal ordentlich gedillert  

Also einen guten Rutsch.


----------



## Koeni (29. Dezember 2003)

Sodele, die  meisten Bilder sind leider verwischt, zwei gibt's hier den Rest demnächst in der Galerie.

Falls wir uns nicht mehr sehen Guten Rutsch Euch allen


----------



## Koeni (29. Dezember 2003)

Nummer zwei:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (29. Dezember 2003)

Hallo miteinander,

bin wieder zurück. Hätte morgen jemand Lust zum Biken oder seid's Ihr's leid zu putzen?

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## zerg10 (29. Dezember 2003)

@Rumdillerer
Lustig war's heute. Besonders das Dualrennen im Vaihinger Park. Auch's wenn's von einigen wenigen Passanten als gefährlich eingestuft wurde. 
Special thanks an den Vaihinger Cityguide Simon, der uns die Spots gezeigt hat. 
Dem Rest der Sonntagsfahrerbande natürlich guten Rutsch u. Start ins neue Jahr.

CU in 2004,
Zerg


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (29. Dezember 2003)

@Koeni:

Wo wurde denn das 2. Bild gemacht?

Dürfte wohl der Simon sein, oder?

Danke!


----------



## Koeni (30. Dezember 2003)

@Uphill-chiller
Ist der Simon, wurde in Vaihingen in 'nem minimini-Skatepark gemacht, lohnt sich nicht hinzufahren.

@RA
Richtig vermutet, an meinem Bike bewegt sich garnix mehr, deshalb ist heute bei mir Pflegetag .Vielleicht morgen, aber nur entweder Street, oder bei gefrorenem Boden auch im Wald. Keine Schlammschlachten in nächster Zeit, bin's dem Radel schuldig.


----------



## Floater (30. Dezember 2003)

@uphill chiller WALDE?

der skate park mag zwar winzig sein, aber da hat doch so mancher das springen gelernt 
wie siehts denn morgen aus?ist zwar dämlich an sylvester aber ein kleines frühes töurchen/gehopse?
und wie wärs am ersten mit gepflegtem nightride nach frühstück?
allen night ride interessierten ohne licht könnt4e ich übrigens jetzt behilflich sein!


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (30. Dezember 2003)

Ich werd mir morgen Nachmittag mal mit n'em Kumpel die BMX-Stecke in Kornwestheim ansehen. Wie schaut's denn da so Matsch-technisch aus? Is die Strecke bei der Witterung gut fahrbar?

Hätte jemand Lust sich uns anzuschließen?

bis denn
ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (30. Dezember 2003)

hi,

kornwestheim würd ich lassen. war heut da und habs mir mal angeschaut. bin die strecke nur abgelaufen und nicht gefahren. fahren geht bestimmt schon. nur sind einige etwas tieferen spuren schon im boden drin. und wirklich fest ist der boden auch nicht. somit ist bestimmt gute kondi gefragt, so daß du überhaupt über nen sprung kommst.


----------



## Floater (30. Dezember 2003)

na ja, wenns so richtig matschig ist ist die strecke fahrbar, aber halt nicht sonderlich gut.
wann wäre denn nachmittags?


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (30. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Floater _
> *@uphill chiller WALDE?
> *



Ja, bin ich.

Mhhh, an Kornwestheim hätte ich auch Interesse, wobei m. E. nachmittags schon recht spät ist und die Strecke ja nicht beleuchtet ist. Also sofern einige von Euch morgen auf der Strecke sind, werde ich dann schon ab vormittags/mittags dort anzutreffen sein.

Die Strecke in Kornwestheim einmal oder mehrmals komplett abzufahren ist schon bei gutem Streckenzustand ziemlich anstrengend. Aber man kann ja die Sprünge einzeln angehen bzw. ein, zwei oder Sprünge hintereinander nehmen.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (30. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Koeni _
> *@Uphill-chiller
> Ist der Simon, wurde in Vaihingen in 'nem minimini-Skatepark gemacht, lohnt sich nicht hinzufahren.
> *



Danke nochmals!

Gibt's denn hier in der Gegend keinen großen Skatepark, der vom Anfänger bis zum "Profi" was zu bieten hat?


----------



## Koeni (30. Dezember 2003)

@Uphill-Chiller
Da würde ich mal die Suchfunktion bemühen, das Thema Skatepark gab's schon.
Sommerrain hat neben der Bikestrecke auch einen relativ großen Park. Da ich kein Parkfahrer bin weiß ich aber nicht was damit anzufangen ist.


----------



## Vanio (31. Dezember 2003)

@Uphill-Chiller
Im Dual- oder Dirtforum gab es eine Liste hatte ich zufällig gesehen - irgendwo da bei DDD war's!
@all Lasst es krachen an Silvester! 
Guten Rutsch an alle Rumdillerleute®
Bis dann! Ivan


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (31. Dezember 2003)

guck isch aus dem Fenster und alles is weiß, isch glaub dat wird wohl nix mit KWH heute Nachmittag. 

na dann halt ein anderes mal. 
bis denne 
ra.


----------



## Floater (31. Dezember 2003)

@uphill chiller 
in ostfildern gibts nen schönen pool und die anlage in WN, wo wir ja dann doch nicht mehr waren ist auch nett.
richtig gut soll ja der park in ravensburg sein


----------



## Floater (31. Dezember 2003)

....und wie siehts eigentlich mit der halle in adelberg aus?


----------



## Floater (1. Januar 2004)

guten morgen!
alle zu verkatert für night ride, oder findet sich heute doch noch jemand?
und
a guds neis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (1. Januar 2004)

Lust hätte ich schon, aber meine Lampe ist leer und braucht 5h zum Laden. Ausserdem bliztz und blinkt mein Bike nach ausgiebiger Pflege gerade und ich will's nicht gleich wieder versauen.
Wie sieht's morgen aus (je nach Wetter Street oder vielleicht mal wieder FK?)


----------



## Floater (1. Januar 2004)

...deshalb putz ich erst gar nicht so lange bis es wieder blinkt.
sowohl streeten wie auch frauenkopf klingt gut. würde sagen wenn straßen trocken streeten?


----------



## Koeni (1. Januar 2004)

OK,aber wo?


----------



## Floater (1. Januar 2004)

würde mal sagen stadtmitte oder vaihingen.
oder aber auch frauenkopf, bin da für alles offen.
vielleicht melden sich ja noch mehr street interessierte oder frauenköpfler....


----------



## Koeni (1. Januar 2004)

Lass uns das doch einfach morgen früh spontan entscheiden. Wann willst du denn los? Ich würde mal 12Uhr vorschlagen,könnte aber auch schon früher.


----------



## Floater (1. Januar 2004)

ok.
mir wär zeitlich entweder 2 oder 10-11 lieber.
schau dann morgen früh nochmal rein.aber wohl eher nicht vor 9.


----------



## Koeni (2. Januar 2004)

Gut, dann sag du 'ne Uhrzeit, mir ist's eigentlich egal.

Stadtmitte ist mir zu voll, find's assi von tausend Leuten beobachtet zu werden. Vaihingen fand ich ganz gut, da kenn ich mich nur nicht aus.
Soll heute -4/-5° geben, da könnten wir doch fast innen Wald.

Oder wir treffen uns an der Stadtmitte und überlegen dann, ob wir zum Fernsehturm hochshutteln, in der Stadt(muss ja nicht Königstrasse sein) fahren, oder doch nach Vaihingen gehn.
Ich hab 'ne Fahrkarte, Fahrräder sind inner S-Bahn umsonst.
Wie sieht's bei dir mit Fahrkarte (oder der Lust eine zu kaufen) aus?


----------



## Floater (2. Januar 2004)

....so, dann doch mal wieder schön verschlafen...
fahrkarte ist bei mir auch vorhanden, wie wärs so gegen 11.30 treffen.und vielleicht fast lieber wald, weil in vaihingen sicher ordentlich schnee liegt.


----------



## Koeni (2. Januar 2004)

Gut, bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (2. Januar 2004)

schee wars. wer war denn da noch heimlicherweise unterwegs?einmal fat albert spuren und einmal sahs nach smoke/dart oder mythos aus letzteres könnte doch der beat gewesen sein, oder?


----------



## Koeni (2. Januar 2004)

Ja, schee war's, die Kicker leider nur von Lebensmüden zu befahren und Dürrbach sehr kniffelig, wären ihn fast zwei mal gefahren, aber dann waren wir doch zu faul.
Beweisfoto:


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Januar 2004)

@all
Gesundes neues wünsche ich noch. 
@Koni
Hast Du Ivan schon eine Kopie von Eurem Film gegeben? Dann kann ich mir den ja mal bei Ihm holen.
Schon was für die nächsten Tage geplant?


----------



## zerg10 (5. Januar 2004)

@steppenwolf
Bist Du wieder im Lande ?  

@All
Kleine Uni- bzw. Vaihingen-Session am Sonntag ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Januar 2004)

@zerg
Ja. Ich schau hier schon die ganze Zeit rein aber tun tut sich nix.
ICH wär aber dabei. Wo ist in Vaihingen eigentlich ein Skatepark?


----------



## zerg10 (5. Januar 2004)

@Steppenwolf
War halt kein echtes Bike-Wetter, aber ab morgen wird's wieder wärmer u. dann muss gefahren werden  
Der "Skatepark" besteht aus zwei Rampen u. einem Table, zeig' ich Dir am Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (6. Januar 2004)

wäre natürlich am sonntag auch zu allen schandtaten bereit.
anonsten auch, vor allem mi abends und freitag nachmittag und abend (neue lampe ausprobieren will!!!)


----------



## Koeni (6. Januar 2004)

Wär am Sonntag auch dabei.

@Steppi
Ivan hat das Video


----------



## zerg10 (7. Januar 2004)

Vor Sonntag klappt's bei mir nich'. Muss mich erstmal wieder ans Arbeiten gewöhnen  

Machen wir's wie beim letzten Mal, Sonntag, ab 14:00Uhr am Uni-Teich...

CU,
Zerg


----------



## tde (7. Januar 2004)

@all: Bin wieder zurück im Süden. Kein MTB-Unfall gehabt, dafür aber einen blutigen Sturz in einem Museum (und vorher noch einen nicht ganz so schlimmen in einer Autowaschanlage ; lasst euch sagen: der normale Alltag und Kulturexkursionen sind gefährlicher als jede vereiste DH-Strecke ), so dass ich nicht genau sagen kann, ob es bei mir am Wochenende mit Fahrradfahren klappt. Mal schauen.

Kurzbericht aus den Nordprovinzen: In Bielefeld gibt es eine perfekte FR/DH-Abfahrt. Circa 2 km lang mit rund 15 Kickern und anderen netten Sachen. Sehr flüssig zu fahren und liebevoll geshaped. Wen's vielleicht mal beruflich oder urlaublich in die Nähe des Teutoburger Waldes zieht, der sollte jedenfalls sein Bike einpacken und dort vorbeischauen. Nice. Am Deister in der Nähe von Hannover gibt's ähnliche Strecken, auch wenn dort gerade einiges planiert wurde.
Aber egal, für die meisten von euch wahrscheinlich sowieso zu weit weg, deshalb treffen wir uns lieber hier auf den heimischen Pfaden am Frauenkopf, Degerloch etc.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Januar 2004)

@tde
deshalb gehe ich nicht so oft ins Museum. 

@all
wer von Euch war in letzter Zeit mal wieder am FK? Kann man die Kante wieder springen oder liegen dort immernoch gefällte Bäume? 
Wollte eigentlich mal zu nem Nightride aufrufen aber es hat heute schon wieder geregnet . Da muss sich ja ständig putzen.

Das mit dem arbeiten verkrafte ich auch noch nicht so richtig. 3Stunden früher aufstehen als sonst ist nicht einfach. 

@zerg
14:00 Uhr am Teich ist für mich OK. Aber das Wetter muss sich noch bessern. NAchdem ich mein Essen über Weihnachten immer brav aufgegessen habe, sollte es doch besser werden. 
Muss jetzt wieder öfter fahren da es doch zu gut geschmeckt hat. 

@Koni
der Ivan ist krank und ich habe Angst angesteckt zu werden. Bring mal Dein Vid mit am Sonntag.


----------



## beat (7. Januar 2004)

Hi miteinander!

Ist wohl ganz schön ruhig geworden hier im Forum  ! Aber jetzt wo die weiße Pracht wieder gewichen ist (@Floater: schönes Schneebild, hat bei mir schon Sehnsüchte geweckt!  ) treibt es den einen oder anderen sicherlich wieder eher nach Draußen.
Ich hab' mir aber leider ganz nebenbei meinen Rücken geschrottet, weshalb ich vorerst biketechnisch nicht mehr zu haben bin  !
Dafür bin ich spazierhalber hier derzeit viel unterwegs (also bitte mit etwas Vorsicht fahren!!!), und kann folglich aber auch meinen Streckenbericht hier abgeben  - insofern (@Stepp): die Kante ist nicht springbar, da liegt immernoch der ganze abgeholzte Schund. Der kleine Weg (Abstecher) unterhalb mit den Stufen am Ende 'runter auf den Schillersteinweg ist allerdings wieder etwas freigeräumt und somit gut fahrbahr.

Greetz2all

beat


----------



## Koeni (7. Januar 2004)

@Steppi
Ich war mit Floater letzte Woche am FK. Die Kante sieht noch genauso aus wie beim letzten Versuch. Zum selber wegräumen ist das viel zu viel.

Ivan hat das Video sowieso nicht auf CD, sondern nur auf'm Rechner und Brenner hat er auch keinen. Ich hab es auch nur auf'm Rechner.
Entweder Zerg bringt die CD nochmal mit und du ziehst es auf deinen Rechner, oder ich brenn's dir.

Am Sonntag kommt für mich auf jeden Fall nur Street in Frage, der Schnee ist getaut und obendrauf hat's geregnet. Das dauert ewig bis das trocken ist.

14 Uhr ist finde ich schon etwas spät, wenn's bei Euch nicht früher klappt, dann geht aber auch das.


----------



## dangerousD (7. Januar 2004)

@all

Frohes Neues noch nachträglich! Bin seit gestern wieder im Ländle und habe mein Bike natürlich auch dabei. Wäre am Sonntag auch zum Ausritt bereit, sofern es nicht in Strömen regnet. Wo bekomme ich eigentlich in Stuttgart am schnellsten ein paar neue GustavM-Beläge her ??? Die letzten Schlammfahrten sind meinen alten nicht so gut bekommen  

Vielleicht treffe ich dann ja endlich mal den Koeni...  


Greetz

D


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Januar 2004)

@beat
Was haste denn angestellt? Gefallen? Das hört sich nach einer langen Pause an so wie Du schreibst.

@Koni
Also ich kann auch ab 13:00 Uhr. Wenns dem Rest auch passt ist mir das egal.



> Zum selber wegräumen ist das viel zu viel.


Dann nageln wir halt ein paar Bretter drauf. Mal sehen wie schnell die das wegräumen.   

@Zerg
Kannst Du mir die CD mit dem Filmchen mitbringen? Ich las Sie Dir auch gleich wieder zukommen. Will mal sehen, was Ihr so zwischen den Tagen getrieben habt.


----------



## dangerousD (7. Januar 2004)

@steppenwolf-rm & koni

1300 ist für mich auch OK... wäre dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (8. Januar 2004)

@Steppenwolf & Koeni
Kein Problem, brenn' ich eben das Ding nochmal. Leider is' mein Drucker Schrott, deshalb ohne Cover ...

@tde & Beat
Gute Besserung Euch beiden auch von mir  

@DangerousDan
TransVelo ? Am besten vorher mal anrufen ...

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Januar 2004)

@zerg 
super
Mal ne Frage. Wie kann man 07:31 schon gepostet haben?
DAs mit dem aufstehen war heute ziemlich mit qualen verbunden.
ICH BRAUCH SCHLAF!! 
Mein Drucker nervt auch. HP 930C. Der will ne neue Frabpatrone die ich aber nicht reinmachen will. Dann druckt das Ding halt gar net mehr.   Warum?? Meinen Epson konnte ich ganz einfach besch***en. Alte Patrone raus und wieder rein und gut wars. 
Hast Du ne Ahnung wie ich das Prob lösen kann ohne neue Patrone??


----------



## zerg10 (8. Januar 2004)

@Steppenwolf
Früh kommen u. spät gehen, dann gibt's genug Freizeitausgleich für'n Frühling  Auch wenn ich hier morgens wie ein Zombie reinschlurfe ...

Offtopic:
Lösungsvorschlag 1:
Ist die Patrone wirklich sauber im Schacht u. arretiert ?

Lösungsvorchlag 2:
Da gibt es bei Deinem Drucker garantiert so ein Menü (Irgendwo unter Start-> Programme), wo man sich die Füllstände der Patronen anzeigen lassen kann. Und normalerweise gibt es da eine Option "Alte Patrone verwenden", is' zumindest bei den HP 3xxx u. den Lexmarks so.

Lösungsvorschlag 3:
Warte bis Sonntag, dann schaue ich mir das Ding mal an, weisst ja, für 'nen guten Kaffee mache ich fast alles ...

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Koeni (8. Januar 2004)

@zerg
Dein Beitrag zum Thema: Wir verschieben auf 13.00 Uhr fehlt noch wenn ich richtig geschaut hab. Klappt's, oder ist da noch Familie angesagt?


----------



## zerg10 (8. Januar 2004)

@Koeni
13:00 sollte klappen, müssen Frau u. Kind halt mal auf mich verzichten  
Ausser es schüttet wie aus Kübeln ...


----------



## Koeni (9. Januar 2004)

Wenn das Wetter am Sonntag macht was der Wetterbericht sagt, dann wird's:kotz: 

Wenn Ihr Lust habt, würde ich anbieten bei mir daheim eine Videosession zu machen, die Videos haben die Meisten wohl schon gesehen( NWD 1-3,Kranked 3+4 und unser eigenes), aber was soll's.
Bei Interesse poste ich mal noch eine Wegbeschreibung. Das Problem ist, dass es für Euch teilweise ziemlich lange Anfahrten sind, dann wärd(?) Ihr mal die Ärschlein und nicht immer nur ich .

Also überlegt es Euch und lasst es mich dann wissen, besser wäre natürlich trotzdem biketaugliches Wetter.


----------



## dangerousD (9. Januar 2004)

@koni

Na ja, Video gucken ist zwar nur ein schwacher Trost , aber immerhin... Selber fahren macht eben doch mehr Spaß! 
Wenn's dann aber doch eine Couch-Session werden sollte: habe noch ein Video von Frankreich am Start  (Les Gets und Morzine), von unserem letzten DH-Urlaub. Vielleicht gibt's ja dafür auch Interessenten... 

In der Hoffnung auf besseres Wetter

Greetz


D


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Januar 2004)

@koni
Ich wär auch dabei.Eigentlich halte ich ja nix von Wettervorhersagen aber in den letzten Tagen. hat er gepasst.
Und in einem sind sich alle einig>> ab Mittag pisst es in ganz Deutschland. Die Filme, welche Du genannt hast, habe ich mir in den letzten Tagen schon mal reingezogen. Ich bring mal noch andere mit.

@DangerousD
Bin mal gespannt auf Deinen Film.

@zerg
Ich kann Dich mitnehmen.


----------



## Koeni (10. Januar 2004)

Bei Bedarf gibt's 'ne Wegbeschreibung per PM (aus Vorsicht vor heranschwärmenden Teenies auf Autogrammjagd)

An alle, die noch eigene Filme mitbringen wollen:
Ich habe keinen Videoplayer, nur DVD bzw. Media Player.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (10. Januar 2004)

...aber heute regnets ja noch nicht, und die straßen sind auch getrocknet. heute noch jemand spontan lust und zeit?


----------



## Koeni (10. Januar 2004)

@Floater

Melde dich mal bei mir auf'm Handy wegen heute.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Januar 2004)

@Koni
Du hast aber einen Fernseher, oder? Ich frag nur wegen dem "Mediaplayer". Auf einem Pc Bildschirm wird das ja zur Qual.

@floater
DA hab ich leider zu spät hierrein geschaut. Habe mich zu kaffeetrinken überreden lassen. Ich hoffe noch für morgen auf Wetterbesserung.

Wir haben uns doch mal über die DMR V8 und 12 unterhalten. Hattest Du nicht beide Varianten. Welche findest Du jetzt besser oder welche haben mehr Grip? Ich will mir jetzt welche bestellen und bin hin und hergerissen. Nicht zuletzt wegen des Preises. 
Bei den V12 sind doch alle Pins tauschbar, oder?

Danke


----------



## tde (10. Januar 2004)

fährt jetzt Sonntag jemand oder alle am TV-sporteln? Ich könnte morgen um 13.00 Uhr ab Stelle. Ist dann dort jemand? Will allerdings nur locker Heimrevier radeln, ohne irgendwelche Stunts. 

@Holle: Dein Rad wieder in Ordnung, bist Du dabei?


----------



## Koeni (10. Januar 2004)

@Steppi
Natürlich schauen wir über den Fernseher.
Ich finde die DMR V8 reichen vollkommen aus, ich hab Grip ohne Ende(nicht alle Pins austauschbar), die V12 kenn ich nicht.

@tde
Wenn gutes Wetter ist fahren wir schon, allerdings hatten wir vor an der Uni und in Vaihingen zu fahren, da die Meisten von uns keine Lust auf Schlammschlacht haben.

@Floater
Wieso hast du dich nicht gemeldet, oder warst du zu der Zeit schon unterwegs?


----------



## zerg10 (10. Januar 2004)

@Steppenwolf
Bei der DMR V12 ist zusätzlich die Lagerung (angeblich) höherwertiger, besser gedichtet oder so.
Für so Amateure wie uns reichen die V8 eigentlich aus, ich hab' blöderweise zweite rechte bekommen (Christkind war da wohl schon bekifft)

@all
Hab' heute 'ne kleine Proberunde gedreht u. jetzt steht der Dreckklumpen im Keller. Alles was nicht Teer ist, ist z.Zt. ziemlich unbefahrbar ...

@Koeni
MTB-Filme wären gerade Salz in den Wunden, deshalb klinke ich mich da aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Januar 2004)

@zerg,koni
wahrscheinlich reichen die V8.
Aber eben weil ich ein Amateur bin ist guter Grip wichtig.
Die haben glaube mehr pins.
Zerg, haben die immernoch nicht neu geliefert?
Backwoods hatte damals auch lange auf BMO gewartet.
Dort werde ich nicht bestellen. Die sind definitiv zu langsam. 
So mal sehen was das Wetter macht. Wenn es gut wird kommste aber, oder Zerg?


----------



## Koeni (10. Januar 2004)

@Steppi
Hab meine V8 damals bei mountainbikes.net bestellt, ging recht fix.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Januar 2004)

Moin,
also heute morgen hat es schon einmal geregnet. Die Fußwege sind zum Teil trocken und nass. Warten wir mal ab es soll ja regnen. Windig ist es auch. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, dieses gewarte macht mich faul. Ich bin schon für DVD obwohl ich nicht weis wie das Wetter wird. Wie sieht es bei Euch aus? Müssen wir wirklich fahren??


----------



## Koeni (11. Januar 2004)

@steppi
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele . Ich war zwar auch schon ein Weilchen nicht mehr fahren, aber bei einer 95%igen Chance total durchnässt zu werden(und dann vielleicht auch noch krank ), hab ich auch nicht so 'ne große Lust.
Wegbeschreibung kommt

Uhrzeit? Muss noch 'n bischen sauber machen


----------



## Koeni (11. Januar 2004)

Ach ja, @zerg stell dich nicht so an und komm mit.

Entweder mitkommen oder daheim Fahrrad putzen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Januar 2004)

Also hier hat kurz geregnet.
Bin definitiv für DVD. Also was legen wir jetzt fest?
Zerg ich nehm Dich mit und wir kommen auch nicht erst zum SAndmann wieder.  Versprochen. Wird sicher lustig. 
KOni kocht kaffee und bewirtet uns und wir bestimmen was geguckt wird.

@ DangerousD
Kommst Du? Videos nicht vergessen.


----------



## dangerousD (11. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Steppenwolf-RM _
> @ DangerousD
> Kommst Du? Videos nicht vergessen. [/B]



Na ja, mir würde eigentlich auch ein wenig Regen nix ausmachen. Wir fahren doch eh auf Beton, oder? Aber allein zu fahren ist auch blöd... 

Also auf zum Kaffeklatsch!!!  Habe gehört, mein Video will auch mitkommen. Hat eh nix besseres vor !!

So oder so... bis nachher!!

D


----------



## Koeni (11. Januar 2004)

Das mit der Bewirtung sieht schlecht aus, hab nichtmal 'ne Kaffemaschine .
Zum Trinken gibt's nur Tee,Saft,Tannenzäpfle oder Becks Gold.
Und da ich gestern vergessen hab einzukaufen, hab ich nix zu Essen . Ich muss nachher noch kurz zum Dönerman.

Sagen wir 13.00? Dann solltet Ihr so um 12.30 losdüsen

...und wer's garnicht auf'm Sofa aushält,der geht in die Tiefgarage,die ist groß genug für 'ne kleine Streetsession


----------



## dangerousD (11. Januar 2004)

@koni

Wir haben doch alle noch was vom Weihnachtsmann am Start, oder??? Und da man das nicht allein vertilgen kann (frei nach dem Motto: gib's den Hüften! ), werde ich zumindest was mitbringen.


----------



## Koeni (11. Januar 2004)

@all
So, 14.00Uhr bei mir ist mit Steppi vereinbart, bis dann.

Ich denke ihr habt alle meine Handynr., deshalb ruft mich einfach an wenn's noch fragen gibt.

Bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (11. Januar 2004)

menno, niemand fahren?
soooo schlimm siehts doch garnicht aus....


----------



## Floater (11. Januar 2004)

@steppi
achso, und zu der pedalfrage: also die v8 haben echt guten grip;die v12 haben dann den hammergrip(liegt warscheinlich dran, daß die geschraubten pins einfach rauher sind)


----------



## tde (11. Januar 2004)

Holle und ich fahren um 13.00 Uhrt ab Stelle.


----------



## Floater (11. Januar 2004)

o.k. wenn sich echt niemand mehr zu streeten meldet komm ich auch zur stelle!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Januar 2004)

@floater
Na, dann nehm ich erstmal die V8. Oder doch die anderen??
Na ja, heute Abend werd ich´s wissen. 

Euch viel Spaß im Matsch.  Und nicht vergessen>> danach putzen.

@Koni& Danger..
Hab auch noch Weihnachtsüberhang. Auch auf der Hüfte.  
Michael kommt dann evtl. auch noch nach.

Bis dann

Mike


----------



## dangerousD (11. Januar 2004)

War gerade mal an der frischen Luft. Die ist warm (8°C) und trocken... wollen wir vielleicht doch noch einen Ausritt in die Betonwüste wagen???


----------



## Stakker (11. Januar 2004)

warm ists definitv. hatte kurz überlegt auch biken zu gehen, aber angesichts der zu erwartenden matsch & putzorige hinterher (ja, ich bin faul  ) doch lieber laufen gegangen.

hier im wald (musberg/schönaich) hats einige übel eisige stellen, da kann man als biker böse überraschungen erleben  - beim laufen war ich zum glück so langsam, dass ichs rechtzeitig gesehen hab.

oh, seh grad dass es inzwischen ganz ordentlich regnet draussen. heute morgen wars noch trocken. euch also wohl viel spass beim DVD kucken


----------



## tde (11. Januar 2004)

komme gerade vom FK wieder. Matschig aber schön. Meine Turtle-Schlammreifen grippen super, aber beim Stufentrail haben die auch aufgegeben. Macht trotzdem Spaß. Und Regen und Schlamm ist doch sowieso eine Ausrede für alle Couchpotatos


----------



## Floater (11. Januar 2004)

> Und Regen und Schlamm ist doch sowieso eine Ausrede für alle Couchpotatos


...genau! und alles in allem wars garnicht soooo matschig wie gedacht, also: keine ausreden mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Januar 2004)

@Floater&tde
Bei uns wars lustig.    
Wir wissen jetzt wie man richtig dropt. 
Also dann, mal sehen wann es mal wieder klappt.


----------



## Koeni (13. Januar 2004)

Uiuiui, wie sieht's hier denn plötzlich aus  
Wo sind denn die Buttons für PM,Gallery usw. geblieben?

An das "Outfit" muss ich mich aber erstmal gewöhnen

@Dangerous+cmjahn
Bisher sieht's wohl eher schlecht aus mit 'ner Strombergsession am Donnerstag, wie gehabt pisst's was nur geht


----------



## dangerousD (13. Januar 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Uiuiui, wie sieht's hier denn plötzlich aus
> Wo sind denn die Buttons für PM,Gallery usw. geblieben?
> 
> An das "Outfit" muss ich mich aber erstmal gewöhnen
> ...


 Jepp, neues Outfit irritiert ein wenig. Wegen Wetter:   

Kann man wohl nix machen... zumindest ist's warm, es wird wieder Sommer!  

Greetz

D


----------



## dangerousD (13. Januar 2004)

Kann mir jemand helfen? Ich brauche unbedingt neue Reifen - Schwimmreifen!!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Januar 2004)

...ich nehm noch ne Brille und einen Schnorchel dazu.
Wenn wir 2 sets nehmen, bekommen wir evtl. 1 Paar Flossen gratis.  
Dann können wir laut Wetterbericht für den Rest der Woche abtauchen.


----------



## dangerousD (14. Januar 2004)

@steppi
Aber so richtig! Und gespart wird außerdem: so eine Schlammpackung ist recht teuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Januar 2004)

Wer mehr bezahlt ist selber schuld!!  
Ich bin doch nicht blöd!


----------



## otze0190 (14. Januar 2004)

hi leute kann mir jemand sagen wie ich mit der bahn nach bad wildbad oder nach todnau komm je nach dem was ihr wisst schreibts einfach rein
alex


----------



## zerg10 (14. Januar 2004)

@otze0190
Bahnauskunft 

Probier's mal damit, denn irgendeine S-Bahn fährt da seit letztem Jahr hin.


----------



## Floater (14. Januar 2004)

...dachte erst mal mein computer spinnt, ob ich mich wohl an dieses neue outfit gewöhnen kann?
zur sache:
jemand heut lust zu radeln?
straßen sind ja gerade trocken und durch den ganzen wind dürfte es im wald ja auch nicht soooo schlimm sein.
vielleicht schau ich heute mittag noch an den frauenkopf, oder heute abend streeten(wenn straßen dann noch trocken)
oder night ride
also am sonntag wars nicht sooo schlimm und da es seit dem regen schön gewindet hat wirds schon gehen.
und da die ihr ja jetzt alle wisst, wie man richtig dropt....(zur not bremst ja dann der matsch den fall)


----------



## zerg10 (14. Januar 2004)

@Floater
Wollen schon, hab' schon Entzugserscheinungen, aber heute klappt's nicht u. Nightride is' nicht mein Ding.
Wäre aber gut, wenn Du den FK abfahren könntest, je nach Zustand wäre das vielleicht was für'n kommenden Sonntag ...

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Koeni (14. Januar 2004)

@Floater
Lust hab ich heute auch, bin aber gerade erst heimgekommen, will noch was essen... würde also recht spät werden.
Wie wär's mit einer abend/nightride Vaihingen streetsession?
Ich versuch mal dich auf'm Handy zu erreichen.

@dangerous&cmjahn
Morgen wäre ich wenn's nicht regnet für 'ne Schlammschlacht zu haben.
Ich komme ca. um 14Uhr heim und könnte wenn ich das Zeug heute ins Auto schmeiß vielleicht um 15Uhr starten. Zu spät?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Januar 2004)

@Floater
Verhältnisse sind top. Aber leider keine Zeit.  

Wer fährt am Sonntag?? Vorr. das Wetter hält sich noch einwenig.


----------



## zerg10 (14. Januar 2004)

@Steppenwolf
Ich Ich Ich Ich Ich Ich Ich Ich Ich Ich Ich Ich

Vorausgesetzt das Wetter hält einigermassen u. der Tourbericht von Floater u. Koeni fällt einigermassen positiv aus. Zur Not auch streeten ...  

Zerg


----------



## Floater (14. Januar 2004)

also wir treffen uns gegen 5 in vaihingen uni s-bahn.
wenn noch jm. kommen will...
ach ja:es wird gestreetet


----------



## Koeni (14. Januar 2004)

Wenn's keinen von uns heute vom Bike wirft, wird der "Tourbericht" auf jeden Fall gut, weil wir den Asphalt nicht verlassen werden  .

Ab morgen soll's wieder regnen, also schließt euch uns lieber heute an:
Treffpunkt ist Uni S-Bahn um 17.00Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (14. Januar 2004)

Tja, da war wohl einer schneller als ich


----------



## dangerousD (14. Januar 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @dangerous&cmjahn
> Morgen wäre ich wenn's nicht regnet für 'ne Schlammschlacht zu haben.
> Ich komme ca. um 14Uhr heim und könnte wenn ich das Zeug heute ins Auto schmeiß vielleicht um 15Uhr starten. Zu spät?


 15 Uhr sounds erstmal good to me! Werden uns aber per Mobilfunkapparat noch mal verständigen, denke ich. Falls das Wetter kurzfristig umschlägt oder ich doch mehr arbeiten muß  So wie heute... Hoffe, Ihr habt Spaß auf der Straß'!  

Greetz

D


----------



## dangerousD (14. Januar 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Floater
> Verhältnisse sind top. Aber leider keine Zeit.
> 
> Wer fährt am Sonntag?? Vorr. das Wetter hält sich noch einwenig.


Falls ich nicht in die Heiat fahre, wäre ich Sonntag auch dabei.   Genaueres weiß ich aber erst Freitag! Spätestens... Habe jedenfalls Bock auf Reiten. Wie wäre es eigentlich mit KK??


----------



## dangerousD (14. Januar 2004)

Richtig muß es heißen: HeiMat.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Januar 2004)

@DangerousD
Na evtl. klappts ja. KK werd ich mir nicht geben. Bin schon lang nicht mehr gefahren und hab bock auf FK. Da muss man aufpassen mit den Abkürzungen.   ´Der Trail mit den Kickern wird so rutschig und klitschig sein, dass ich da schon zu kämpfen habe. Und Du könntest Dir erstmal ein Bild von den Stuttgarter Bodenverhältnissen machen.
Evtl. nehmen wir auch die ein oder andere Probe.   mal sehen   .

@Zerg

Ich auch  Ich auch, Ich auch, ich auch

Ich denke mal die Hauptsache ist kein Regen. Zumindest beim losfahren.
Ich hab tierischen bock. Bin seit 4 Wochen nur 1x für eine Stunde an der Uni gefahren. Da können wir ja auch mal schauen was die am Degerloch Trail verbrochen haben.    Koni meine PLANIERT!


----------



## Koeni (14. Januar 2004)

"Tourbericht"
Bis auf den Snakebite, den ich wegen unsauberer Fahrtechnik kassiert habe, war unsere "Tour" sehr schön, vorallem die Idylle der weiten Natur war traumhaft  .
Der bunte Wallride wird langsam zu meinem Lieblingsspot, aber auch an der Uni war es wieder mal lustig.

Es hat am Schluss schon wieder angefangen zu regnen, falls es morgen besser sein sollte ruf ich Euch mal an(Michel+Dirk)


----------



## dangerousD (14. Januar 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Evtl. nehmen wir auch die ein oder andere Probe.   mal sehen   .



Von mir aus... mein Labor ist 24/7 geöffnet  Und der Wetterman sagt, Sonntag eher kalt und wenig Regen. Hört sich ja schon mal nicht sooo schlecht an  Schau'n mer mal!!!


----------



## zerg10 (14. Januar 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig muß es heißen: HeiMat.



@DangerousD
Ich dachte schon HeiRat     

@Rest
Sonntag 13:00Uhr an der Stelle ? 

CU,Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Januar 2004)

13:00 Uhr an der Stelle ist für mich Ok.
Da muss ich mir noche eine Plane für mein Auto kaufen. Das Rad wird ja vor Dreck nur so tropfen.  

@Danger...D
Ich denke mal Du kennst die "Stelle" nicht. Am besten kommste mit Koni. Ansonsten gibts hier dann die Anfahrt.

@Koni
Du kommst doch am Sonntag? Oder bischt boarden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (15. Januar 2004)

war heute morgen schon unvorhergesehen im wald, da ich von botnang nach vaihingen musste  
also eigentlich sah es nicht wirklich schlimmer aus als am sonntag. war zwar nur einmal kurz auf sowas wie nem trail, dafür aber mit arschglatten slicks unterwegs.
also wer heute noch fahren will, nur zu!
evtl. wär ich auch dabei, aber eigentlich zu geplättet.


----------



## Koeni (15. Januar 2004)

@Steppi
Hängt natürlich vom Wetter ab, aber ich hab auf jeden Fall Lust.


----------



## dangerousD (15. Januar 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Steppi
> Hängt natürlich vom Wetter ab, aber ich hab auf jeden Fall Lust.



...und Du mußt mir den Weg zeigen!     Falls ich mitkomme, was immer wahrscheinlicher wird


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Januar 2004)

@Koni
Wettertechnisch werden wir uns wohl alle einigen können.


----------



## Backwoods (15. Januar 2004)

Sodele,

mich gibts auch noch   

bin seit sonntag wieder im ländle, aber wegen fast lungenentzündung bis gestern krankgeschrieben    1x die treppen im parkhaus zu schnell hoch = 5 min husten   

wird bei mir wohl eher noch nix mir biken am sonntag. 

boarden und skifahren war wie immer geil, aber ab freitag war dass wetter extrem schlecht und hat mir den rest gegeben.


----------



## Koeni (15. Januar 2004)

Nach reiflicher Überlegung hab ich beschlossen mein CC-Hardtail endgültig abzuschaffen(bevor es verschimmelt) und mir dafür noch ein FR-HT aufzubauen,damit ich mal lerne ,wie man Fahrrad fährt.Vorerst mit den parts vom alten HT.
Das Flow von cmjahn wäre sehr hübsch, kostet aber leider 590euro.
Da Ihr sowieso wisst, was ich damit fahre, muss ich den Einsatzzweck wohl nicht erläutern.
Habt Ihr da vielleicht 'nen Tip?
Ich schreib's aber auch noch in die DDD-Kaufberatung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (15. Januar 2004)

So, nun ist es raus: Sonntag weder HeiMat   noch HeiRat  , sondern Ausritt!   Bin also dabei, schau'n mer mal, was wir reißen können!

@backwoods
Gute Besserung...


Greetz


D


----------



## qualle-online (15. Januar 2004)

würd mich auch für so ankündigen wenn mir nochmal jemand erklärt wie ich da hin komm   
danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## zerg10 (16. Januar 2004)

@Backwoods
Dann lass' Dich mal gesund pflegen ...

@Koeni
Über Teile u. so'n Kram können am Sonntag ausführlich reden, beim Bergauffahren  

@qualle-online
Fährst bis Stuttgart-Degerloch, von da in Richtung Fernsehturm, dran vorbei  in Richtung Stuttgart. Dann kommt nach ca. 800m auf der rechten Seite eine Bahnhaltestelle, die wirklich "Stelle" heisst. Da sind wir dann ...

@tde, holle, Ra.Bretzeln usw.
Was ist mit Euch ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Januar 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> ausführlich reden, beim Bergauffahren


  

@Backwoods
Gute Besserung. 

@koni
Mach den Dämpfer härter 5-10% als Sag. 
Das ist dann fast wie Hardtail.


----------



## zerg10 (16. Januar 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

>



Okay, korrigier' ich mich, bei unseren zahlreichen Pausen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Januar 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, korrigier' ich mich, bei unseren zahlreichen Pausen


----------



## tde (16. Januar 2004)

@all: sag jetzt für die nächsten drei Wochen Tschüss und melde mich ab (weil: Kultur, Tauchen & Chillen in Mexico/Belize ). Wenn ich wiederkomm, hab ich bestimmt eine Taco/Tequila/Corona-Plauze, die dringend abtrainiert werden muss. Vorsorglich habe ich mir jetzt deshalb den Cove-HT-Rahmen bestellt. Hoffe, dass dann Mitte/Ende Februar, mein Stahl-CC-Bike mit meinen alten Canyon-Parts auf den Stollenbeinen steht und bereit ist für eine lange Frühlings-Fitness-Ausfahrt. Das MFR und der Frauenkopf sollen deswegen aber nicht vernachlässigt werden. Werde mich auch weiterhin an unseren FR-Leibesübungen beteiligen.

@Koeni: Wie wär's mit dem Santa Cruz Cameleon? Ist zwar teuer, aber ein guter Allrounder. Ich find's hübsch, weil schlicht. Vielleicht gibt's ja ein Vorjahresmodell, das günstiger ist. Oder das Kona Hoss? Vielleicht nicht ganz so teuer wie das RM und ähnliche Linie. Wenn Du nur ein Trainingsgerät suchst, um springen, auf die Schulter fallen  etc. zu lernen, würde ich mir vielleicht so ein Ding wie der zerg hat mal genauer anschauen. Das zahlst Du wenigstens nicht den Markennamen, Image und eventuell sogar anteilig die ganzen Actionvideos á la Kranked/NWD etc. mit. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, welche Parts an Deinem CC-HT verbaut sind. Unter Umständen würde ich dann nämlich die ganze Idee mit dem Aufbau streichen und mir lieber gleich ein fertiges FR-HT kaufen.


----------



## dangerousD (16. Januar 2004)

@koni
Vorschläge kamen ja schon einige, jetzt gebe ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu  : mir persönlich gefällt das DMR Trailstar ziemlich gut, gibt es auch in einer LT-Version für 130er Gabeln. Von DMR als Freeride-HT angepriesen wird das Switchback. Sehen jedenfalls beide ziemlich stylish   aus (CroMo rules!!!) und sind eigentlich auch recht günstig als Rahmenkits zu haben... Für das Trailstar kannst Du so zwischen 300 und 350 Euronen berappen (mein Info-Stand, ist aber ohne Gewähr, lasse mich gern eines Besseren belehren  )

Ansonsten schließe ich mich tde an: zum Kaputtfahren (Bike oder Körperteile   ) reicht auch so eine "No-Name"-Maschine. Die bekommst Du mit haltbaren Komponenten teilweise schon für 800 Euronen  

Weitere Diskussion dann am Sonntag, während die anderen Pause machen  

Greetz

D


----------



## Koeni (16. Januar 2004)

zergs HT ist mir zu klein und zu schwer, ich will kein Dual/Dirt HT, sondern ein größeres, vielleicht auch Fusion Hellfire in 16,5"?
Auf keinen Fall 24"Laufräder, ich dachte wieder Single Tracks oder so
Gabel z1 FR, oder DJ 3, Ihr wisst ja, dass ich ein armer Schüler bin  .
Was ist mit Poison Taxin?
Aber okay, lasst uns das am Sonntag ausdiskutieren


----------



## zerg10 (16. Januar 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> zergs HT ist mir zu schwer


Du Memme !!!  

Aber im Ernst, das Taxin is' auch nicht unbedingt leichter. Sidekick find' ich auch gut, musst mal Chris fragen, ob er Dich mal fahren lässt.

Details dann am Sonntag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (16. Januar 2004)

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt kommen wir vielleicht am Sonntag garnicht zum Techtalk.
Ich hab mir jetzt überlegt ein komplett HT anzuschaffen und das alte zu verkaufen.
Das Taxin hab ich mir angeschaut,im MRM test mit 14,9Kg angegeben,aber mit Double Tracks,mit Single Tracks isses dann zu ertragen.
Geometrie:
Oberrohr 570(beim Ghost fahr ich 575)
Hinterbau 420(                          427)
Sitz-/Steuerw.:70°

Die Parts sind natürlich nicht vom Feinsten, das ein oder andere könnte ich vom cc- abbauen und den Mist dann vor dem Verkauf da dran klatschen  blickt eh keiner.z.B das Deore Schaltwerk.

849, dann altes Bike verchecken und X223-XT Satz der noch rumsteht ,dann kann ich mir's leisten.
Fahren lernen mit ohne Gummihintern ist mir schon wichtig und so ein Zweitbike macht sich auch gut, wenn das andere mal wieder mitten im Sommer 2Monate in Reparatur ist  

Haltet ihr das für total bekloppt, oder kann man das so machen?


----------



## qualle-online (16. Januar 2004)

spricht eigentlich was gegen das castor bone 2004 zum streeten und spass haben?   
muss nu unbedingt n gscheites ht haben, bisher hat mir mein popel nonname ht zum rumheizen gereicht aber mittlerweile isses richtig zum hobby geworden  . sollte ja nicht zu teuer sein (azubi,koeni weiss von was ich spreche ^^) und für 160 nur das frame... fast schon schmergrenze.
gabel z1 fr?? kann man das essen?   
und zum verzögern erstmal noch die alten v-brakes bis ich mich da auskenn (das magura schrott ist stimmt doch, oder?)


//ÄdiT
http://cgi1.ebay.de/ws1/eBayISAPI.dll?MakeTrack&item=3653154342
*sabber*


----------



## Floater (16. Januar 2004)

...bin am sonntag wohl auch am start.
@koeni:
hardtailtechnisch kann ich dir am sonntag mal ein paar MRM mitbringen(oder liest du selber schon) hat gerade in letzter zeit einige interessante Ht tests gegeben.
vom trailstar u.Ä. würde ich dir abraten, da dir mein HT ja zu lein war, aber der neue FrHT rahmen von DMR ist sehr lecker(wurde glaub auch schon erwähnt)

bis dann!


----------



## Floater (16. Januar 2004)

...ups, da gabs ja noch ne seite mehr...tjaja, wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil!
@ koni 
deine idee klingt ganz vernünftig(auf jeden fall billiger als ein flow, rechne mal nach, was dich ein flow mit ähnlichen teilen kosten würde; und wenn du bei den teilen sparst haste auch nix vom tollen rahmen)

@qualle:
das magura generell schrott iss kann man nicht so sagen(auf beat´s post wart... ;-)  )
und fairerweise muß man sagen, wenn mal was schrott ist sind sie sehr kulant und auch schnell.
tipp: bei nubuk bikes ein satz alte claras für 109 euro! hab ich auch am hardtail, würd dir aber zum 2002 2 kolben modell raten (139 euro?)
ansonsten ist auch eine hs33 eine überlegung wert, für mich immer noch eine der besten (weil stressfreisten) bremsen wo gibt; und beim online handel auch teilweise rattenbillig.


----------



## qualle-online (16. Januar 2004)

meinte ja auch speziell die scheibenbremsen fraktion.
muss mal hs33 fahren wenn mich jemand am so lässt 
kenn nur diese roten gentima (ach ka wie mans schreibt)  mit 4 kolben von n paar kumpeln. brecher die teile, drück-und-steh!


----------



## zerg10 (16. Januar 2004)

@koeni
Die Wahl bzw. Zusammenstellung is' ganz okay u. bei Deinem (Fliegen-)Gewicht brauchste auch keine DoubleTracks.
Kann Dir aber auch 'ne Proberunde auf meinen kleinen Spielzeug anbieten, diesmal im richtigen Gelände u. nich' auf'm Parkplatz.

@qualle
Kommst Du am Sonntag ? Dann reden wir mal über Maguras, ich hatte mit denen bisher keine Probs.

@tde
Hasta la vista, baby   

Bis Sonntag,
Zerg


----------



## dangerousD (16. Januar 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber der neue FrHT rahmen von DMR ist sehr lecker(wurde glaub auch schon erwähnt)




Yepp, von mir. Und wer's net glaubt, checkt einfach mal http://www.dmrbikes.com/products/frames/sw_backcomplete.html 
OK, die abgebildete Farbe trifft nicht jedermanns Geschmack  :kotz: , aber alles andere ist einfach nur geil! Und das gute Stück gibt es in 16" oder 18". Wobei eigentlich auch ein Trailstar reichen würde... lieber 'nen kleinen Rahmen mit großer Stütze als umgekehrt  Es sei denn, man will mit seinen "cojones" (sofern man welche hat) Ping Pong spielen. Und dicke Bunnies springen sich mit kleinen Rahmen besser. WORD! Aber mehr dazu am Sonntag... Gegen Regen hilft bewegen!  
Und außerdem gibt es kein schlechtes Wetter... nur die falsche Bekleidung. Habe ich gehört...


----------



## Backwoods (16. Januar 2004)

qualle-online schrieb:
			
		

> diese roten gentima



heissen wohl eher grimeca   und gibts auch in schwarz. bremsen tatsächlich deutlich besser als ne louise fr   

die gustav m oder die entsprechende hays ist aber auch top


----------



## dangerousD (16. Januar 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> die gustav m [...] ist aber auch top


 So sieht das aus... brachiale Bremsleistung, und das bei mir schon seit drei Jahren! Und inzwischen sind die Dinger sogar in neu erschwinglich.   Verglichen mit Hayes oder Hope zumindest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vanio (17. Januar 2004)

Hi Leute! Wird am Sonntag gefahren, wenn es nicht (stark) regnet?
Ich hatte mich wegen Erkältung und Zeitnot in letzter Zeit nicht gemeldet  
@Bremseninteressierte
Bin auch einer, der sich ständig über die Bremsleistung beschwert.
Ich hab an den beiden Rädern Gustl und die sind gut, auf jeden Fall besser als Hayes(meiner Meinung nach). Über Hope kann ich nicht viel sagen, da nur kurz getestet, aber... war nicht begeistert. Hab heute die Saint bekommen      Werde berichten, wenn die drauf sind. Hab die an einem anderen Rad getestet ... mmmmmmh - zum richtigen Downhill vielleicht etwas wenig Bremsleistung. Grimeca System 17 sind gut.
Bis dann! 
Ivan


----------



## qualle-online (17. Januar 2004)

jo ich komme, wieviel uhr noch gleich?   
fährt evtl einer über stuttgart hbf? sonst besteht halt gefahrt das ich euch da verpasse :-/

ähm noch was. seit dem hier alles umgeräumt wurde finde ich die extra daten eurer profile nicht mehr, also icq numma und so...


----------



## Koeni (17. Januar 2004)

Ich geh' heute einen Heben  , also lasst uns frühestens 13Uhr sagen,wär das ok?

@Qualle
Klicke den Benutzernamen an, dann kannst du die Profile usw. anschauen und PMs schreiben.

@Dangerous
Wir fahren morgen zusammen, oder? Wer fährt?
Ich schau morgen nochmal rein, oder vieleicht heute nacht. Zur Not bin ich auch heute per Handy zu erreichen.


Ach ja,vergesst nicht Eure schicken Hardtails mitzubringen


----------



## Der Simon (17. Januar 2004)

Tja, wenn denn alles klappt mit meinem neuen Bremshebel, muß noch angebaut und enlüftet werden, bin ich wohl auch am Start.

@ Koeni: Fusion Hellfire wäre sicher ne gute Wahl ;-)) Das neue Modell hat nun wohl anscheinend auch genügend Reifenfreihet hinten! Un komm mit meinem 16" gut zurecht. Auf Single Trails ein Traum (auch wenn man dort manchmal von so komischen Nicolais <*zuFloaterschiel*> aufgehalten wird!) 
Kannst dich morgen ja mal draufsetzen!

simon


----------



## qualle-online (17. Januar 2004)

@Koeni
Schon klar, aber früher gabs da noch son userbild,icq,mail etc etc

hab mich heute mal zum thema hs33 schlaugemacht, bin morgen mal auf eure erfahrungen gespannt  

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
19:01   ab Hauptbf (A.-Klett-Pl.) Gleis 4

19:12   an Ruhbank (Fernsehturm)

mit Stadtbahn U7
Richtung Nellingen Ostfildern
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
      Dem Richtig? Und die Zielhaltestelle heisst....

Fährt vieleicht doch einer über Stuttgart Hbf?!?


----------



## dangerousD (17. Januar 2004)

Der Simon schrieb:
			
		

> (auch wenn man dort manchmal von so komischen Nicolais <*zuFloaterschiel*> aufgehalten wird!)



Dann paß mal auf, daß Du morgen nicht VON HINTEN ÜBERROLLT wirst   
Wenn mein Hobel rollt, dann rollt er... und das nicht unbedingt langsam! Dann hat der Floater ein wenig Unterstützung. Können das ja morgen mal auschecken...  


@ koni

Jau, nehme Dich mit! Sagen wir dann so 12.00/12.15 bei Dir??? Kurzfristige Absprachen am besten via Handy!

@all

*13.00 Uhr Stelle steht als Termin???* So wie's aussieht, werden wir ja recht viele sein   Super Sache das, je weiter hinten man fährt, desto trockener der Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (17. Januar 2004)

...komme dann morgen auch.
kann nur sein, daß es etwas knapp wird, aber nehme mal an ihr startet eh nicht punkt 13.00, denke, daß ich es bis viertel nach auf jeden fall schaffe.

nach 20 stunden im bus und auf der piste werd ich jetzt gleich halbtot ins bett fallen!
also, bis morgen in neuer frische!


----------



## Vanio (18. Januar 2004)

Bin auch dabei um 13 Uhr!!!


----------



## dangerousD (18. Januar 2004)

@alle-die-wo-heut-dreckisch-im-g'sischt-geworde-sind

War ein lustiger Nachmittag auf'm Trail, auch ohne Abschluß-Käffchen  Kann man ja immer noch nachholen, vielleicht auch mal mit 'nem Gerstensäftchen    (Aber da gibt's ja auch schon einen Thread für...)

In diesem Sinne... keep on rockin', und schöne Woche - Putzen nicht vergessen!!!   


Greetz

D


----------



## qualle-online (18. Januar 2004)

ua ******** putzen!! hab zwar heute kaum was gemacht (aussermein tretlager ins jenseits geschickt) aber trotzdem bike wieder dreckig!

abschlusskaffee? wieso ich hatte einen...   Danke nochmal Zerg (matthias gel?)   

aber nächstes mal währ ich bei so wetter für streeten   

war aber insgesammt n schöner saisonauftakt.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Januar 2004)

@Dangerous
Werd wohl erstmal mit dem Presslufthammer ran müssen.   Dann erst Öl.
Das weis ich wenigstens schon wie ich morgen den Nachmittag verbringe.  

@zerg

Wie war der Trail?

@Qualle 

Wie jetzt, Tretlager?


----------



## qualle-online (18. Januar 2004)

Ja das Tretlager gibt seit dem Technik Trail im Tal zu/so komische geräusche von sich...    ich hoffe mal das es sich mit nachziehen beheben lässt... ansonsten... sind bei rahmen eigentlich tretlager bei ? 

such nämlich jetzt mal n gscheites dual/dirt frame... cmb,castor, irgendwie sowas


----------



## dangerousD (18. Januar 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Dangerous
> Werd wohl erstmal mit dem Presslufthammer ran müssen.   Dann erst Öl.
> Das weis ich wenigstens schon wie ich morgen den Nachmittag verbringe.



Na ich für meinen Teil habe ja den Super-Duper-Mini-Kärcher...  oder so. Aber mach die Kiste ruhig sauber, bevor Du meinen Reifen aufziehst! Sonst...    

Nee, im Ernst: warte auf Erfahrungsbericht (paßt/paßt nicht, sieht gut/sieht schlecht aus, fährt sich toll/nicht so toll usw. usf.)  

Bis denne danne


----------



## zerg10 (19. Januar 2004)

Moin zusammen,

wie war denn die Zweitbefahrung ? Durch irgendein Wunder kann ich mich heute ohne grössere Schmerzen bewegen.   Und jetzt weiss ich auch, woher die Bezeichnung Dirt-Bike kommt ...

@Steppenwolf
Siehst Du den Michel diese Woche noch ? Hätte da eine CD für ihn  

@Dangerous
Wie war das mit dem 38er Blatt ? Sag mal 'ne Preisvorstellung.

@Qualle
Tretlager ist normalerweise nicht dabei, es sei denn Du nimmst irgendein Set.

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Januar 2004)

@dangerousD
LOGISCH WIRD ERST GEPUTZT BEVOR DER REIFEN DRAN KOMMT.  
Wie es aussieht kann ich in den nächsten Tagen nichtt fahren. Wenn ich meinen Arm bewege tut das höllisch weh.   Eine Faust ist nicht machbar.   Hatte beim anziehen echt Probleme.     
Na ja, mal sehen ob sich das in1-2 Tagen bessert.

@Zerg
Ich kann auch laufen!   Die zweitbefahrung war auch gut. Wenn ich nicht so fertig gewesen wäre hätte ich noch mehr Spaß gehabt. So hatte die anderen wenigstens eine schöne Pause. Die haben ja auf mich warten müssen.  
Michael sehe ich diese Woche auch noch. Aber wie komme ich an die CD?


----------



## driver79 (19. Januar 2004)

sooooooooooooooooo, bin wieder in stuggitown. urlaub bei omi war langweilig ohne richtiges biken, aber mußte sein. freut sich immer riesig.

wie sichs liest hattet ihr ja jede menge spaß am sonntag. 

hatte ich auch. war jetzt am we bei den ulmer jungs und die haben nen neuen streckenteil gebaut, der sich hammer geil, auch bei feuchter witterung, fährt.
mal schaun wies nächstes we bei mir aussieht mit biken. die stuttgarter trails muß ich auch mal wieder unter die stollen nehmen.

ach ja mein rad is mehr oder weniger sauber geblieben. 

cya


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (20. Januar 2004)

...rad immer noch nicht geputzt, muß heute mal in die waschanlage!

Jemand lust morgen waldausleuchten zu gehen(wenns nicht regnet)


----------



## dangerousD (20. Januar 2004)

@floater

Wann und wo? Habe gestern gewissenhaft geputzt, jetzt erkennt man auch die Farbe wieder  Hätte von daher auch nix gegen eine Stadtrundfahrt  , weil ich ungern 2mal pro Woche putze  . 

Falls es von oben trocken bleibt, kann man ja mal darüber nachdenken


----------



## Floater (20. Januar 2004)

night ride fände ich frauenkopf oder solitude/vaihingen gut.
als alter hinterherfahrer und auf die ortskenntnisse anderer verlasser wäre ich ohne jemanden der sich auskennt bei nacht dann doch für frauenkopf.


zum streeten könnte man sich ja in vaihingen treffen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Januar 2004)

Ich hab auch noch nichts am Rad gemacht.   
Aber für morgen steht es dick im Kalender.  . Wenns Klappt.  

Biken fällt für mich erstmal aus.   Wünsche Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## qualle-online (20. Januar 2004)

währ bei ner streetsession dabei da ich für wald zu wenig beleuchtung besitze.


----------



## Koeni (20. Januar 2004)

Ich weiß, dass hier nicht der tech-talk ist, mir aber egal.

was taugt ein sram 7.0 Schaltwerk und kann ich das mit shimano kombinieren?
Geht doch,oder.

Ich hab bei eBay gerade ein Schnäppchen gemacht:
LRS XT/DT/Single Track für 129  
Für den hab ich letztes mal 200bezahlt  .

Der Rahmen ist bestellt, wenn Ihr irgendwo noch andere Schnäppchen findet,oder noch was im Keller liegen habt,dann meldet Euch. Ich will's mit 1000 schaffen, bin aber schon auf 548(Rahmen,LRS,Kurbel,Kettenblätter und Innenlager).


----------



## dangerousD (20. Januar 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> night ride fände ich frauenkopf oder solitude/vaihingen gut.
> als alter hinterherfahrer und auf die ortskenntnisse anderer verlasser wäre ich ohne jemanden der sich auskennt bei nacht dann doch für frauenkopf.
> 
> 
> zum streeten könnte man sich ja in vaihingen treffen




Da müss'mer noch mal drüber reden... habe erfahren, daß ich morgen nachmittag noch einiges im Geschäft (wie ihr Schwaben so sagt) zu tun habe. Weiß nicht, wie lange. Schätze aber, ab fünf hätte ich frei. An welche Zeit hattest Du gedacht?  Wäre aber - nach reiflicher Überlegung   - eher für Beton und Asphalt zu haben. Müßte ich nur heute abend noch wissen, da ich das Maschinchen dann morgen früh schon mitnehmen muß...

Greetz

D


----------



## driver79 (20. Januar 2004)

@ koni

geht glaub ich nicht. zumindest wollt ich nen trigger von sram fahren und nen shimano schaltwerk. überall stand mit shimano nicht kompatibel. bei sram ist die "übersetzung" 1:1 und shimano 1:2. 

verkauf immer noch meine hayes vom ht. sind halt gebraucht aber funktion ist top.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Januar 2004)

@Koni
Welchen Rahmen haste denn bestellt? Am Sonntag was doch noch ein Komplettbike.
Sram kann man nicht mit Shimano kombinieren. Es sei denn Du hast ein Uraltes am Start.   Zur Funktion kann ich nur sagen   .
Aber das habe ich Dir ja schon oft gesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (20. Januar 2004)

@driver
Das Geld ist knapp, aber was willst Du denn für die Bremse(1 oder beide?)

@Steppi
Aber du fährst doch ein 9.0 Schaltwerk,oder?
Der Rahmen ist der Hellfire


----------



## driver79 (20. Januar 2004)

@ koni

hab so an 60 bis 70  für eine gedacht.


----------



## zerg10 (20. Januar 2004)

@koeni
Willkommen im Club der Spätpubertierer u. Eisdielen-Poser 

@Steppenwolf
1.Gute Besserung u. 2. Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich zum   

@All
Wie wäre es am kommenden Sonntag, 14:00Uhr mit der
_*1.Inoffiziellen Meisterschaft im Park-Dual​ * _

Austragungsort: Vaihingen
Modus: Jeder gegen jeden u. alle gegen die Spaziergänger  
Startgebühr: keine
Siegprämie: 1 Sixpack (Spende ich)

Natürlich nur bei einigermassen fahrbaren Bedingungen...

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Floater (20. Januar 2004)

morgen klappts bei mir wenn dann eher später, würde auch noch jemand um acht mitkommen(im sommer tut man das ja auch...)?
allen lichtnichtbesitzern kann ich auch noch etwas licht zur ausleihe anbieten.


----------



## Koeni (20. Januar 2004)

@zerg
Was heisst hier Spätpubertierer, ich bin jung und brauche das Rad  .


@Steppi
Dann gibt's von mir auch noch   und dass es hier auch alle wissen:
Mike ist jetzt 30   .

@driver
Ist 'ne Überlegung wert....


----------



## qualle-online (20. Januar 2004)

@ floater
  ICH ICH ICH! LICHT! Hier! *hüpf,spring*   

@koeni
was haste denn für den hellfire gelöhnt? überleg mir wie zerg weiss auch was in der richtung (weg vom cc bike). oder doch n firestorm (ebay 99 )...   

@dangerousD
ja bitte, asphalt 

--
achja... hab mir n tretlager aus meim alten staiger mtb ausgebaut, passt sogar   , oder gibts da nur eine größe? ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qualle-online (20. Januar 2004)

Ok, noch ne Tech frage:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3655411422&category=32508

Preis/Leistung? Kann ich mir das kaufen oder hält man mich davon ab? 
Möchte halt von meinem CC weg und endlich richtig springen können.


----------



## Koeni (20. Januar 2004)

@qualle
Innenlagerbreiten gibt's verschiedene und dein Staiger-Teil macht's bestimmt nicht lange.

Ich bezahle für den Rahmen 379,kostet aber eigentlich 399.Trotzdem gibt's meiner Meinung nach erstmal gegen das Firestorm nichts einzuwenden, musst halt überlegen welche Rahmenhöhe.Bei dem Preis kannst du nix falsch machen.
Nur die Teile vom CC-Bike dranschrauben wird aber auch nicht funktionieren, zumindest Lenker,Vorbau,(Staiger)Innenlager   und auch bei der Gabel könnte es Probleme geben...


----------



## dangerousD (20. Januar 2004)

@floater&qualle

Acht wird mir zu spät, ich steige aus... Vielleicht ein anderes Mal, u.U. dann auch früher (muß meine Gleitzeit abbauen  )

@steppi
Alter Sack! Aber auch von mir noch herzlichen Glühstrumpf!!! Nachträglich!!!! Hoffentlich heilen Deine Gebrechen bald, habe gehört, das geht im Alter nicht mehr so schnell   MUA-HA-HAAA,   DAUERGRINS. Und denk immer dran: wer schneller alt ist, ist früher tot! In diesem Sinne: carpe diem... und ride on!


----------



## Backwoods (20. Januar 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> ... wenn Ihr irgendwo noch andere Schnäppchen findet,oder noch was im Keller liegen habt,dann meldet Euch.



Hi,

bei BMO gibts gerade die Z1 Drop OFF 03 inkl. Pig DH Pro für 299,- Euro

bei Ebay gehen die Dinger weg für 200,- bis 220,- , aber lt ohne Steuersatz und der kostet auch nochmal 37,- bis 49,-

ich will so 'ne gabel noch in mein votec stecken.

bevor du bei ebay bietest sag bitte bescheid, nicht dass wir uns gegenseitig hochtreiben   . ich bin da morgen und übermorgen dran.  

außerdem such ich noch ein einzelnes 24" single track HR. falls wer was weis. 86,- euro wären zu unterbieten.


----------



## Floater (20. Januar 2004)

@geburtstagskind:dann von mir natürlich auch alles gute  

@morgen fahren: wie gesagt muß morgen leider doch noch arbeiten, kommt also ganz auf form an; und es würde halt erst gegen 7-8 gehen

@koni sehr feine wahl!!!! ists der neue mit mehr reifenfreiheit?
und aufpassen an hellfires gehen dauernd alle anbauteile putt(oder liegts doch am simon und nicht am rad?)welche rahmenhöhe hast denn genommen?

@qualle der rahmen ist auf jeden fall gut, und für 99 euro kann man nix verkehrt machen. rahmen die vom gleichen band gefallen sind werden sicherlich mit anderem aufkleber für mindestens das doppelte verhökert.


----------



## qualle-online (20. Januar 2004)

schlagt mal urhzeit und treffpunkt für ein bissien strassen fahren vor, ich bin da.  
ausser sonntag, da bin ich in ffm   

rahmenhöhe wird wohl 35 cm (bin selbst etwa 1.70 und wieg nur knapp 60)
und alles was nich passt wird ersteigert oder neu gekauft  
was das tretlager angeht... ja. muss nur halten bis der neue rahmen da ist ^^


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Januar 2004)

Danke für die Glückwünsche und Glühstrümpfe  .
Ja die Zahl ist 30.Bei schönerem Wetter können wir ja mal am Bärenschlößle, Feuerstellen, einen Umtrunk starten.    

@Koni
Das 9.0 er ist technisch baugleich dem 7.0er. Aber die Schältröllchen sind bei der 9 er Indusriegelagert. Die Verkleidung des Schaltwerkes ist, glaube ich, aus Plastik oder beim 9er aus Alu. Das 7er reicht voll aus. Allerdings ist die Preissteigerung zur 9er nur ca. 15 Euro.Die Trigger sind auch super.Vorallem ist die Ganganzeige in der Halterung, Klemme, integriert. Also keine Probl. mit den Bremshebeln. Falls Du die Reihenfolge vertauschen willst.
Wie ich z.B..

@qualle 
99  Euro find ich echt super. Ich würd zuschlagen. Das Geld muss ja auch noch für andere Teile reichen.


----------



## zerg10 (21. Januar 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> außerdem such ich noch ein einzelnes 24" single track HR. falls wer was weis. 86,- euro wären zu unterbieten.



Hi Backwoods,
hab' da noch eins übrig, das aus meiner Votec u. 24'' Zeit stammt. Single Track mit 'ner Magura Louise Nabe (silber, baugleich zur Comp) u. schwarzen DT-Speichen. Kann Dir morgen ein Bild mailen. Meine Preisvorstellung würde Dein Höchstgebot auch deutlich unterbieten.   

@Rest
Keiner Lust auf Street am Sonntag ?

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (21. Januar 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß, dass hier nicht der tech-talk ist, mir aber egal.
> 
> was taugt ein sram 7.0 Schaltwerk und kann ich das mit shimano kombinieren?
> Geht doch,oder.



Moin Koeni,

alles was ne Zahl hat von Sram kannst Du nicht mit Shimano kombinieren. 
(Also kein Schaltwerk von Sram mit Shiftern von Shimano.) Du kannst aber die Drehgriffe Rocket und Attack mit Shimano kombinieren. 

So, jetzt hab ich auch noch meien Senf dazu gegeben. 

ra.


----------



## Koeni (21. Januar 2004)

@driver
FÃ¼r 125â¬ nehm ich beide, wÃ¤re das okay fÃ¼r dich?

Wo krieg ich denn gÃ¼nstig Trigger her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## otze0190 (21. Januar 2004)

geile sache


----------



## Floater (21. Januar 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @driver
> Für 125 nehm ich beide, wäre das okay für dich?
> 
> Wo krieg ich denn günstig Trigger her?




versuchs doch mal bei http://www.bikecomponents.de/
oder aber nubuk sports und der gute alte hibike sind immer für ein sram schnäppchen gut.
hat heute abend noch jemand bock?bei mir siehts aber wohl doch eher schlecht aus, wenn dann noch recht spontan.
morgen hingegen wär ich noch zu allen schandtaten bereit(ab etwa 15.00 ich fauler student ich...)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Januar 2004)

@Koni
Der Preis bei Bikecomponents, Link vom Floater, ist echt gut.
Die wollen 42 Euro. falls Du nur Trigger für hinten brauchst, nehm ich die für vorne. Evtl. willst Du ja mit Kettenführung fahren.  
Das wäre super. Der Preis im Geschäft liegt bei 60 Euro für das Set.
Sag Bescheid.


----------



## Koeni (21. Januar 2004)

@Steppi
Ich fahr erstmal 3Kettenblätter, ich bekomm 'ne günstige Kurbel/Kettenblattkombi für 20 neu von meinem Händler.Ausserdem wird mir so schon heiß,wenn ich den zerg da immer hochstrampeln seh'. Perfekt wär die Kombi von Michels Flow, liegt aber ausserhalb meines Budgets(oder wie schreibt man das alberne Wort).
Jetzt muss ich aber wieder rüber zu eBay, nicht dass mir noch ein Schnäppchen entgeht.  .


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Januar 2004)

Wieso liegt das ausserhalb Deiner finanziellen Mittel? Welche Kombi?
Er fährt vorne mit 2 Kettenblättern + Bashguard. Nimm Dir ein altes Großes Kettenblatt und schleif die Zähne ab. Und schon haste einen Zahnschutz für arme.   Falls Du nicht den Bashguard meinst, weis ich nicht welche Kombi Du meinst.


----------



## Koeni (21. Januar 2004)

Hört sich plausibel an, ich dachte das wär noch irgendwie mit Kettenführung.

@Floater
Der Rahmen ist neu,hat aber nicht mehr Reifenfreiheit, sondern ist von der Geometrie her wie gehabt.
16,5",schwarz(hätte sonst 50 mehr gekostet  ),also genau der,den Simon auch hat.


----------



## qualle-online (21. Januar 2004)

hätte morgen ab 17:30 zeit. müsste das aber heute schon wissen.
das cmp bei ebay is mir übrigens entwischt...


----------



## driver79 (21. Januar 2004)

@ koni

haste e-mail.  hab meinen trigger bei www.freestylershop.de gekauft. waren im vergleich zu anderen am günstigsten. hab den 9.0 er geholt.

@ all

hab am we noch nix bestimmtes vor. wäre für alle schandtaten bereit.


----------



## dangerousD (21. Januar 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> morgen hingegen wär ich noch zu allen schandtaten bereit(ab etwa 15.00 ich fauler student ich...)



Ja Mann, hört sich gut an. Sollte doch was machbar sein... obwohl der Wetterbericht nix Gutes verspricht   wenn es morgen früh trocken ist, packe ich mein Bike ein. Kannst dich ja dann am Nachmittag mal melden, wenn Du los willst. So gegen drei ist eigentlich OK. Meine Nummer... schicke ich Dir per PM.   Würde aber ganz gern inner City fahren, wegen dem Dreck und so  

Bis denne

D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (21. Januar 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Backwoods,
> hab' da noch eins übrig, das aus meiner Votec u. 24'' Zeit stammt. Single Track mit 'ner Magura Louise Nabe (silber, baugleich zur Comp) u. schwarzen DT-Speichen. Kann Dir morgen ein Bild mailen. Meine Preisvorstellung würde Dein Höchstgebot auch deutlich unterbieten.
> 
> CU,
> Zerg



Ok, wie ne single track mit schwarzen speichen aussieht weiss ich    sag du mal den preis und ich sag gekauft.  

mit der silberen nabe muss ich dann halt leben, hätte sonst halt alles in schwarz gekauft. das schlägt sich ja bestimmt im preis nieder   wer nimmt auch ne silberne nabe wenn sonst alles schwarz ist   

hattest du nicht ne doubel track in deinem c9 drinnen?


----------



## Backwoods (21. Januar 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @driver
> Für 125 nehm ich beide, wäre das okay für dich?
> 
> Wo krieg ich denn günstig Trigger her?




hab meine lx 03 die am big hit sind von ebay. preis weiss ich nicht mehr, war aber gnadelos unter billigsten online versand und trotzdem neu inkl. zügen.

musst aber unter schalthebel oder shifter suchen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Januar 2004)

ICH HABE MEIN BIKE GEPUTZT.  
Ich sage nur >> 2 Stunden. Die Kette war angegammelt ohne Ende und die Glieder haben sich kaum noch bewegt. Falls ich demnächst wieder fahren kann kommt bis Mitte nächster Woche kein Matsch mehr ans Rad.  
Dann bin ich eh erstmal zum Boarden.   

@Koni
Es gibt auch Kettenführungen für 3 Kettenblätter. Aber  ca.130 Euro. Pfui.


----------



## Koeni (21. Januar 2004)

Ja,Pfui,pfui sogar.
Bin mit meiner Hochrechnung gerade auf ca.1100,es darunter zu versuchen bringt mir glaub ich nur später Ärger,wenn ich das Zeug austauschen muss.

Bei eBay ging gerade 'ne x.7Kassette für 35 weg, bei bikekomponents kostet sie 26  (allerdings mit 32 statt 34 Zähnen).


----------



## Koeni (21. Januar 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> mit der silberen nabe muss ich dann halt leben, hätte sonst halt alles in schwarz gekauft. wer nimmt auch ne silberne nabe wenn sonst alles schwarz ist



Bei meinem LRS sind die Speichen silber,auch nicht gerade hübsch,aber billig


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Januar 2004)

@Koni
1100 ist schon 300 mehr als bei Deiner ersten Wunschrechnung.  
Hast Du denn schon eine Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (21. Januar 2004)

Bisher hab ich:
Rahmen  379
LRS       137
Kurbel+Kettenbl 20
Innenlager LX    20
Steuersatz        20

Dann vielleicht die Hayes von chris für 125
Für die Gabel sind max. 230 geplant.

Bei'm Antrieb könnte ich vielleicht noch sparen,ist aber auch nicht so einfach.

Einen günstigen Vorbau brauch ich noch,Idee?


----------



## qualle-online (21. Januar 2004)

@floater & dangerousD
gehts auch etwas später? dann würd ich auch mitkommen, wenn nicht auch nicht schlimm.  


@koeni
nimmst du die hayes vom driver? sonst währ ich nämlich auch scharf drauf


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Januar 2004)

@Koni
bei 100 % Bike gibt es Lenker, Vorbau, Griffe usw. im Set für 50 Euro.
Mit Amobea kennste Dich doch aus. Hast ja schon einen Lenker.


----------



## Backwoods (21. Januar 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Bisher hab ich:
> 
> Bei'm Antrieb könnte ich vielleicht noch sparen,ist aber auch nicht so einfach.
> 
> Einen günstigen Vorbau brauch ich noch,Idee?




nimm halt shimano: hab für meine lx kette hg 73 14,80 gelöhnt und die kassette kostet 29,- war bei cycles4you

günstige vorbauten gibts bei ebay: z.b azonic world force 40/60/100mm und 10° kostet im versand ca 59,- oder bei mir im keller liegt noch einer    ist denke ich ein 60er. achtung nicht mit den shortys die es auch in 75 und 100mm gibt verwechslen, da die noch teurer sind.

mir persönlich passt der point tough guy besser, da steiler (25° ?)

einer der billigeren ist wohl der dmr con rod ca 35,-

bin noch unentschlossen ob ich den azonic aus dem keller ncoh fürs votec brauch. leihweise kannste  den erstmal zum testen haben.


----------



## Floater (21. Januar 2004)

also bei mir hats radputzen nur 228 sec. oder 2 euro in der selbstwaschanlage gedauert  

@KONI versuchs zwecks lenker vorbau auch mal bei hibike mit den task force dingern. den vorbau hab ich 20eusen sieht deutlich teirer aus und hat nicht jeder. kassette ist 32 kein problem, viele fahren ja sogar extra straßenkassetten, also solltest du ja mit 2 zähnen weniger zurechtkommen.
bashguard gibt auch für billisch bei ebay(kooka)wenn ich du wäre würde ich aber gleich mit 36 Kb und oberer führung nägel mit köpfen machen.
zwecks gabel nimm deine psylo und kauf dir für dein fully gefälligst was gescheites  

@MORGENFAHREN wird wohl eh etwas später als 3 werden, bis wir an die uni oder in die stadt gerockt sind. melde mich dann mal beim gefährlichen und schick der qualle noch meine nummer per PM.und wir hoffen sicherlich alle noch auf mitfahrer, vielleicht morgen pre race in the park party- quali läufe(bin nämlich am WE boarden)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Januar 2004)

@Floater


> zwecks gabel nimm deine psylo und kauf dir für dein fully gefälligst was gescheites



Also, die Psylo spricht super an.   Alle Marzocchi die ich kenne ruckeln beim einfachen komprimieren. Eine Händleraussage war mal >> die brauchen 400-500 km. Aber ich will ja nix gegen die Teile sagen.   
Ich bin voll zufrieden mit meiner Psylo SL.


----------



## zerg10 (22. Januar 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> mit der silberen nabe muss ich dann halt leben, hätte sonst halt alles in schwarz gekauft. das schlägt sich ja bestimmt im preis nieder   wer nimmt auch ne silberne nabe wenn sonst alles schwarz ist



Deshalb verkauf' ich das Ding ja.  



			
				Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> hattest du nicht ne doubel track in deinem c9 drinnen?



Ja, die DoubleTrack steckt jetzt im Dirtbike. Für's Fully wollte ich eine leichte 24'' Felge, also hab' ich mir das Ding geholt. Liegt jetzt ca. ein 3/4Jahr im Keller 'rum und verstaubt. 

@Koeni
Nimm' 'ne Black, am besten eine von 2003, die sollte es recht günstig geben. Und Du Fliegengewicht brauchst ja auch keine Steckachse, die ist dann eher was für meine Gewichtsklasse


----------



## Koeni (22. Januar 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> nimm halt shimano: hab für meine lx kette hg 73 14,80 gelöhnt und die kassette kostet 29,- war bei cycles4you



Ich wills mir schon mit sram aufbauen, das geklapper vom xt-Schaltwerk nervt mich total, außerdem springt die Kette oft runter.Eine X.7-Kasette gibt's auch für 26, das Schaltwerk für 40, nur die Shifter sind teuer.Beim Umwerfer hab ich 0 Ahnung, da tut's vielleicht auch ein Lx.

@zerg
Den LRS hab ich schon bestellt,der ist sowieso mit Schnellspanachse,ich brauch keine Steckachse.


----------



## Floater (22. Januar 2004)

@koni
du weißt schon, daß man sram schaltwerke auch mit shimano ritzeln/ketten fahren kann, ist sogar eher besser(schaltverhalten undso ne sram kette reißt ganz gern malk beim beherzten antritt...aua)


----------



## Koeni (22. Januar 2004)

@Floater
Weiß ich schon, nur ,wenn die Kassette von sram billiger ist(x.7 zu LX), wieso soll ich dann die teure nehmen?

Vorschläge für Gabeln? Die Drop off bei eBay ist schon auf ca. 250.Kann man auch mit 'ner Wedge leben? Die ist halt nicht gerade hübsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (22. Januar 2004)

...achso sram billiger, dann ists ein argument.
drop off kann man immer nehmen. wedge dürfte auch halbwegs taugen, wenn du nix allzu krasses mit dem ding vorhast.
ein vorschlag noch: die neue rock shox judy(ja, ich bin ja eigentlich RS hasser) mit stahlstandrohren solls ja schon für 180euro vk geben. und für so ein rad ist das die perfekte gabel(dann gehts halt mehr in richtung dirt als FR).
wenn du für deine 130er marzocchi dann mal 100 federn zum runtertraveln brauchst hab ich das für dein gewicht noch rumliegen.


----------



## zerg10 (22. Januar 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Umwerfer hab ich 0 Ahnung, da tut's vielleicht auch ein Lx.



'nen LX-Umwerfer hab' ich übrig. TopPull, aber kein TopSwing, Durchmesser 31,x (Glaub' ich). Könnt ich Dir von Poser zu Poser günstig überlassen  

Bin nämlich gerade dabei, meinen Keller auszumisten, vielleicht finde ich noch was für Dein Bike ...


----------



## Koeni (22. Januar 2004)

@zerg
Dann such mal fleißig, wenn der Umwerfer taugt nehm ich ihn,dein komisches topswing ist mir kein Begriff, gibt's das auch auf deutsch?Toppull klingt logisch.

@Floater
Kein Rock Shox mehr an neue Bikes  .


----------



## zerg10 (22. Januar 2004)

@Koeni
TopPull ist das Gegenteil von DownPull  , d.h. bei dem einen wird der Umwerfer (Top)von oben angesteuert, beim anderen von unten. Und TopSwing ist so'n Murks, bei dem die gesamte Hebelmechanik "nach oben arbeitet". 
Is' bei dem nicht u. ich bring Dir das Ding (Sonntag ?) mal mit, okay ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Januar 2004)

@Koni
Bei 100% B gibt es die Wedge für 229. Ist noch einen Euro unter Deiner Grenze. Die Z1 Drop Off für 299.  Wedge ist auch mit extern einstellbarer Zugstufe.


----------



## Der Simon (22. Januar 2004)

@ Koeni

Hey Hellfire-kollege,

da du ja schon meiner begnadeten Rahmenwahl gefolgt bist ;-)), wie wärs denn dann noch mit der gleichen Gabel!

z.B.: (nun ja fast gleich, ich hab die schwarze!! und die mit ein wenig mehr Federweg)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3654594013&category=32507

Der Simon


----------



## Koeni (22. Januar 2004)

Das Problem ist, dass die Gabeln auch für ordentlich Kohle weg gehen, 230 und noch zwei Tage läuft's...
Und 80-100mm ist mir auch zu wenig.

Ich werde mich wohl zwischen Wedge und Drop off entscheiden.Drop off hätte ich schon gerne  ,dann muss ich halt ohne Bremse fahren,wenn ich das finanzielle Ziel erreichen will.ich geh mal noch weiter suchen...

P.S.:Braucht man überhaupt eine Bremse?


----------



## Floater (22. Januar 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist, dass die Gabeln auch für ordentlich Kohle weg gehen, 230 und noch zwei Tage läuft's...
> Und 80-100mm ist mir auch zu wenig.
> 
> Ich werde mich wohl zwischen Wedge und Drop off entscheiden.Drop off hätte ich schon gerne  ,dann muss ich halt ohne Bremse fahren,wenn ich das finanzielle Ziel erreichen will.ich geh mal noch weiter suchen...
> ...




Wer bremst verzögert!!!!!


----------



## qualle-online (22. Januar 2004)

endlich!! weg vom cc!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3655455031&category=32508&rd=1

und nu kann ich darauf aufbauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Januar 2004)

qualle-online schrieb:
			
		

> endlich!! weg vom cc!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3655455031&category=32508&rd=1
> 
> und nu kann ich darauf aufbauen...



  Na dann kann es ja losgehen.
Noch son Jungspund der an uns vorbeifliegen wird.


----------



## qualle-online (22. Januar 2004)

> Noch son Jungspund der an uns vorbeifliegen wird.


achwas    erstmal fahrrad fahren lernen


----------



## Backwoods (22. Januar 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wills mir schon mit sram aufbauen, das geklapper vom xt-Schaltwerk nervt mich total, außerdem springt die Kette oft runter.Eine X.7-Kasette gibt's auch für 26, das Schaltwerk für 40, nur die Shifter sind teuer.Beim Umwerfer hab ich 0 Ahnung, da tut's vielleicht auch ein Lx.
> 
> @zerg
> Den LRS hab ich schon bestellt,der ist sowieso mit Schnellspanachse,ich brauch keine Steckachse.



die ketten die oft abfliegen sind meist einfach nur zu lang! gegen das geklapper kann man halt nur ein stück gummi um den rahmen machen. hab mit sram keine erfahrung.

ein xt schaltwerk funzt schon besser als lx. das lx kannste einstellen wie de willst. bei mir landet die kette immer wieder mal auf dem tretlager und trotzdem schaltet es manchmal net hoch. ist mir beim xt noch nie passiert.


----------



## Backwoods (22. Januar 2004)

@ Koeni

die jungen leute sind immer so ungeduldig   
nimm ne z1 do, die gehen auch immer wieder für unter 220 weg. du musst  nur etwas warten.


----------



## Backwoods (23. Januar 2004)

zz zz zz 292,- teuros für ne z1 do bei ebay  

man kann sich nur wundern was es da für spezialisten gibt. das ist ja wesentlich teurer als bei bmo, da gibts für 299 immerhin noch nen pig dh pro dazu!

die z1 fr ist mir jetzt schon zu teuer. ich werd mich dann auch auf ne do konzentrieren.


----------



## dangerousD (23. Januar 2004)

qualle-online schrieb:
			
		

> achwas    erstmal fahrrad fahren lernen


SOOOO... sieht das aus. Hast ja eine Fleiß-Aufgabe für's nächste Mal bekommen   Außerdem: wieso werde ich jetzt schon zitiert (in Deinem Anhang?) Das ist mir ja irgendwie peinlich! I'm no f***ing idol!  

C YA

D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (23. Januar 2004)

@Backwoods
Bist du dir sicher,dass neue Drop offs für 220weggehen?Kann ich mir echt nicht vorstellen nachdem ich die Auktion gestern beobachtet habe.Wenn's doch so ist,soll's mir recht sein.
Ansonsten nehme ich einfach die Wedge.


----------



## qualle-online (23. Januar 2004)

@dangerousD

ganz einfach weil mir des eingefallen ist als ich mein rad nach dem biken so angschaut habe was ich denn nu alles austauschen muss. muss fast alles neu kaufen!!! also wer billig kauft... passt da.   
@üben:
hab mir eingebildet heute aufm weg nach hause die straße mindesten 2 mm mit dem hinterrad verlassen zu haben 

freu mich auf die nächste session mitm neuen bike


----------



## Backwoods (23. Januar 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Backwoods
> Bist du dir sicher,dass neue Drop offs für 220weggehen?Kann ich mir echt nicht vorstellen nachdem ich die Auktion gestern beobachtet habe.Wenn's doch so ist,soll's mir recht sein.
> Ansonsten nehme ich einfach die Wedge.



Jo, bin ich   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=32507&item=3652233107

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=32507&item=3653591619

.....und die z1 war dann doch günstig. hätte ich blos mal mitgeboten:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=32507&item=3654825311


----------



## Koeni (23. Januar 2004)

Aber echt!!! Die wäre ein echtes Schnäppchen gewesen die z1.Und die war ganz neu  

Ich werde mich dann auch noch gedulden bis wieder Drop offs angeboten werden.Hoffentlich mehr als eine,dass es für uns beide reicht.


@all
Habt Ihr Euch schon was für Sonntag überlegt?


----------



## zerg10 (23. Januar 2004)

@All
Was ist denn jetzt mit Sonntag ? Oder seid ihr alle im Ebay-Rausch ? Keiner Lust auf den "bunten" Wallrideo? Oder auf Eliminator-Dual im Park    ?
(Oder nur zum Teile tauschen ?)

@Steppenwolf
Du kannst ja Glühwein ausschenken, wenn der Arm noch nicht funktioniert  

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Januar 2004)

Also ich werde Euch ein wenig Gesellschaft leisten. Administrative arbeiten durchführen.   Es darf nat. kein Dreck an mein Rad kommen.  Das mit dem Glüh ist sicher nicht verkehrt.    Ich habe noch eine Analoge Kamera hier und werde dann mal ein paar Szenen aufnehmen. Hab zwar keinen Plan vom Gerät aber das kommt schon.   Will mal sehen wie die Quali ist.
Wann soll es denn losgehen?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Januar 2004)

Es sind ja nahezu alle On.


----------



## Koeni (24. Januar 2004)

Dann lasst uns in Vaihingen rumdillern am Sonntag.

@zerg
muss noch überlegen,ob den Umwerfer auch von sram nehmen soll, ich glaub aber schon, nur wo gibt's den günstig?
Bring trotzdem mal mit.

@Steppi
Ich bring einfach mal die ganzen CDs mit und du kannst selber schauen,was du brennen willst.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Januar 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Dann lasst uns in Vaihingen rumdillern am Sonntag.
> 
> @zerg
> muss noch überlegen,ob den Umwerfer auch von sram nehmen soll, ich glaub aber schon, nur wo gibt's den günstig?
> ...



@koni
Umwerfer gibt es keine von SRAM.   Wieso??   Is halt so.
Das mit den CD´s machen wir so. Freu mich schon auf die Board cd´s.
Müssen wir nur noch einen Treffpunkt ausmachen.


----------



## dangerousD (24. Januar 2004)

@all

Rumdillern am sonntag ist zwar ganz nett, aber wie wäre es mit mehr Action? Floater meinte, in (oder im??) Sommerrain wäre eine BikerX-Strecke, sogar mit Gefälle. Täte mir persönlich gefallen   Oder KK... und Steppi, damit meine ich Korber Kopf    Oder wollt ihr alle zu Eisdielen-Posern verkommen?   

Außerdem sollten die Bodenverhältnisse i.O. sein, ich habe sogar schon ein paar gefrorene Stellen gefunden (Mike, Du erinnerst Dich an die Aussage: der Boden gefriert hier nicht  )

Macht mal eine Ansage, der Onkel braucht Action!!!  

Bis denne

D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (24. Januar 2004)

@Steppi
Erstmal Glückwunsch zur Antwort Nr.2000  .

Umwerfer von sram gibt es.Und ich habe mir gerade einen bestellt(5.0)

Morgen 13.00Uh?Sagt mal wann und wo ihr fahren wollt.


----------



## Koeni (24. Januar 2004)

Ich bin nicht so für Sommerrain oder KK.Was sagt der Rest?

Hey,2000 ist ja sogar von mir


----------



## Tobi14!! (24. Januar 2004)

He!
Kommt von hier nimand zur Street session!!??
Guckt mal rein währe nett ein paar neue Gesichter zu sehen!!  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=96460 !!

MFg Tobi!!


----------



## dangerousD (24. Januar 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin nicht so für Sommerrain oder KK.Was sagt der Rest?



Also, ich wäre für Sommerrain oder KK   Ups, der Vorschlag kam ja von mir... Egal, dann zählt meine Stimme halt doppelt    Action-Man strikes back!


----------



## Koeni (24. Januar 2004)

@dangerous
Nix da!! Wenn überhaupt,dann zählt deine Stimme halb  

@Tobi...
Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, aber solche Massenveranstaltungen sind nix für mich, und dann noch mitten in der Stadt mit klotzenden Passanten...
Ich fahr lieber für mich als für andere...
Aber das soll dich nicht daran hindern mal bei uns mitzufahren


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Januar 2004)

@Koni
Das ist ja mal ein Ding.    Mir wurde gesagt es gibt keine. Aber umso besser für Dich.
Glückwunsch zur 2000 sten geht hiermit an Dich.  
@Dangerous
Es ist wirklich schön kalt. Ok, OK 2-3 mal gefriert der Boden auch hier.  


Da ich wie gesagt nur schmückendes beiwerk sein werde    ist mirs egal wo gefahren wird. Der Arm bessert sich und das will ich nicht kaputt machen. Als aktiver Fahrer werde ich wieder ab 08.02.04 unterwegs sein. Vorher muss ich den Schnee in Frankreich besuchen.


----------



## Backwoods (24. Januar 2004)

Hi,

heut abend ist erstmal wieder volleyball angesagt und dann mal schauen was mein gesundheitszustand morgen noch so hergibt   

die wettervorhersage ist ja eher übel. wenn überhaupt komme ich wohl am ehsten zum rumdillern. das schont die ahtmung     kalt und nass von oben und unten vertrag ich noch net so ganz monentan.

werd mich spontan entscheiden!


@steppenwolf: wo gehts hin in frankreich

@koeni: wenn du noch nen steuersatz brauchst. bmo hat gerade den fsa pig dh pro für 20,- im angebot billiger gehts net


----------



## Koeni (24. Januar 2004)

@Backwoods
Ja,hab ich aber zu spät gesehen,hab jetzt den normalen fsa the pig,ist zwar kugelgelagert,sollte aber reichen.

Ich brauche noch:
Bremsen(vielleicht von chris)
Pedale(wahrscheinlich v8)
Gabel(  )
Vorbau(  )
Sattelstütze(auch keine Ahnung)

Rumdillern,rumdillern,rumdillern 

Der Umwerfer hat übrigens neu nur 10gekostet.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Januar 2004)

@Backwoods
Es geht nach Champagny >> La Plagne.
Ich war schon mal dort und fand es super. Zumindest mit den Ski.
Diesmal will ich ja Boarden.  Mal sehen. Nächsten Sonntag 10:00 denk ich dann an Euch. 

@Koni
Was brauchst Du denn für ein Sattelstützenmaß? Ich hab glaube noch 27.2 rumliegen. Wegen der Länge müsste man aber noch schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (24. Januar 2004)

Ich weiß nicht was es da für Standartmaße gibt, ist aber ca.30mm.


----------



## Backwoods (24. Januar 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht was es da für Standartmaße gibt, ist aber ca.30mm.



das solltest du aber auf die kommastelle genau wissen. nicht das der neue rahmen kaputt geht!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Januar 2004)

Sowas ist doch immer angegeben.


----------



## Floater (24. Januar 2004)

@koni investier auf jeden fall die paar euros mehr in den pid dh PRO, weil da richtige lager drin.

bin zwar morgen nicht da, aber warum geht ihr als kompromiss nicht nach kornwestheim


----------



## dangerousD (24. Januar 2004)

@all

Hi folks and friends,

bin gerade aus Bad Wildbad zurück. War dort auf Schusters Rappen unterwegs und habe mich nebenbei als Trailscout betätigt. Und ich muß sagen, man kann dort nicht nur im Park fahren  Waren auf dem Wildbader Kopf, da geht's per Singletrail rauf und wieder runter   Sehr lecker! Schön technisch, relativ lange Abfahrt, teilweise auch sehr schnell - für jeden Geschmack was dabei.  Der Bike-Park ist befahrbar, auf dem BikerX könnte man zwar auch boarden, aber die DH-Strecken gehen auf jeden Fall. Will ja hier keinen überreden...  Ansonsten können wir natürlich auch einfach so rumdillern (GÄÄÄÄHHHHNNN)

Gibt's denn nun schon eine konkrete Zeit samt Treffpunkt  ???

Und wer will dabei sein? Los, traut Euch!


----------



## Koeni (24. Januar 2004)

Das mit Wildbad hört sich natürlich auch gut an,du fährst?  

Mal im ernst,wenn das von dir ernst gemeint ist und du dich auskennst, dann könnten wir das schon machen,nur dann sollten wir früher los als sonst.

Ansonsten bleib ich stur und bin für FK oder Vaihingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (24. Januar 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit Wildbad hört sich natürlich auch gut an,du fährst?
> 
> Mal im ernst,wenn das von dir ernst gemeint ist und du dich auskennst, dann könnten wir das schon machen,nur dann sollten wir früher los als sonst.
> 
> Ansonsten bleib ich stur und bin für FK oder Vaihingen.


 Also, mein Auto kennt den Weg nach Wildbad jetzt.   Und ich kenne mich dort ein wenig aus. Von dem, was ich heute gesehen habe. Würde aber reichen für ein paar lustige Stunden...   Die Frage ist, wie das Wetter wird. Als wir vorhin losgefahren sind, fing es gerade an zu schneien.

Würde sonst vorschlagen, Start morgen "früh" um elf. Man fährt ja bloß eine Stunde bis Wildbad. Sollte das mit dem Schnee anhalten, wäre ich aber auch eher für FK oder so. Dann allerdings so zwischen eins und zwei.

@all

Und was meint der Rest dazu???


----------



## qualle-online (24. Januar 2004)

also ich meine viel spaß euch, hab kein auto und bin in Ffm.

aber was ich noch los werden wollte:
suche das ganze zeug das man so zum lenken benutzt bei so nem fahrrad.
also lenker,vorbau und des andere ding (ahead kralle  ).
wer kann mal n paar links posten was man da so nimmt (dual/dirt)'?


----------



## Koeni (24. Januar 2004)

@qualle
Ich denke mal für dich wär ein amoeba lenker set von eBay ganz gut.Kosten ca.40.Das set gibt's auch bei poison.

Es schneit die ganze Zeit,lasst uns morgen in Stuttgart bleiben.


----------



## driver79 (24. Januar 2004)

@all

wäre morgen für vaihingen. bissle rumdillern. treffpunkt 13:00 uhr am uni-see?

hat vor ner stunde hier (nürtingen) angefangen zu schnein und da denk ich das es in wildbad nicht besser aussehen wird.


@ koni

meine hayes bekomste, wenn du se willst.


@qualle

kann dir nen stummelvorbau von mounty special in schwarz anbieten. optik is eher wie nen normaler cc vorbau.


----------



## dangerousD (24. Januar 2004)

@all

Na dann wird geDILLERT, bis der Arzt kommt. Hauptsache, kein Regen.

@koni

Soll ich dann wieder rum kommen? So gegen 12.15... Wenn mich das Wetter nicht zu sehr anbröselt! Aber das entscheiden wir morgen operativ...


----------



## Koeni (24. Januar 2004)

@driver
Ok.Sagen wir 13.00Uhr.Kannst Du die Bremse gleich mitbringen?

@dangerous
Ich ruf dich morgen so um 11 mal an.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Januar 2004)

hab ich das jetzt richtig gelesen? 13:00 am Uni See?
KOni pack die Videos ein.    Bestellt jemand den Steuerstz für 20 Euro? Würde mich anschließen. Da kann man die Versandkosten teilen.


----------



## Vanio (25. Januar 2004)

Hi Leute! Um 13 Uhr bin ich auch vor dem See!!! Ist ja vor meiner Haustür    
Vorgestern war ich hier in der Gegend am rumdillern und ich fand es sehr angenehm - alles tiefgefroren und es gibt keinen Dreck! Bringt nur genug Kondition mit! Im Schnee rumzudillern ist anstrengender und langsamer als man denkt! Hab nen guten Vorschlag - vor Schloss Solitude gibt's ne Piste für die Kids! Da kann man mit dem Rad abgehen! Wir sollen auf jeden Fall hin! Der Mike ist verletzt und würde den Fotograf spielen!
Bis dann! Ivan


----------



## Vanio (25. Januar 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Bestellt jemand den Steuerstz für 20 Euro? Würde mich anschließen. Da kann man die Versandkosten teilen.


@Mike
Meinst du den Steuersatz bei bike-mailorder - FSA Pig DH Pro?!?! Der ist geil! Ich will einen auch - für Daniel! Wir sprechen morgen darüber!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Januar 2004)

Moin,
wer hat Lust nach dem Dillern   auf Kaffee und ein Stck. Kuchen bei mir?
Ich muss nur wissen ob jemand möchte denn dann bäckt Annett noch schenll einen Kuchen.   Die Räder können wir bei mir auf den Balkon stellen. Also kein Problem. Zum Kuchen kann ich auch noch ein Video anbieten. Findet sich schon ein Filmchen. Also ich schau dann später nochmal rein. Würde mich freuen wenn Ihr mich belästigen wollt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (25. Januar 2004)

Das Angebot klingt gut, ich sollte aber nach dem Radeln nach Hause was für die Schule machen und Bude aufräumen.Und vielleicht noch 'ne eBay-Schlacht führen


----------



## zerg10 (25. Januar 2004)

Moin Jungs,

muss mich leider für heute abmelden, obwohl das Angebot mit Kaffee u. Kuchen ziemlich verlockend klingt.

Dann wohl bis übernächste Woche, bis dahin habe ich auch meine Flats.

@Dangerous-Dan
Hoffe das Kettenblatt wartet so lange auf mich ...

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Vanio (25. Januar 2004)

Kuhen?!?!        
Ich bin dabei!!! Nach dem ich letzlich bei dir/euch/ so verwöhnt wurde, kann ich einfach nicht 'nein' sagen     Frage mich nur, ob wir nicht Ärger kriegen, wenn wir mit dem dreck reinmarschieren  
Bis später!


----------



## Koeni (25. Januar 2004)

Den FSA the pig dh gibt's bei poison auch für 19,90,ausserdem könnte qualle da vielleicht ein Lenker/Vorbau Set bestellen,ich überleg noch, ob ich mitbestellen soll,bring den "Flyer" aber mal mit.

Dangerous überlegt auch,ob er zu Hause bleibt, ich komm auf jeden Fall,also lasst mich nicht hängen!


----------



## dangerousD (25. Januar 2004)

@koni

Du Memme!   Komme ja mit... SchneeDILLERN wird sicher lustig. Zeit wie gehabt???


----------



## dangerousD (25. Januar 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Dangerous-Dan
> Hoffe das Kettenblatt wartet so lange auf mich ...




Yup!!


----------



## Koeni (25. Januar 2004)

Würde schon sagen. Also 12.15 Uhr bei mir,oder soll ich fahren?


----------



## dangerousD (25. Januar 2004)

@koni

Nee, paßt scho'... Bin vielleicht 5min später da. Bis denne!!


@steppi

Danke für die Einladung, wird aber bei mir auch nix. Demächst dann mal...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Januar 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Das Angebot klingt gut, ich sollte aber nach dem Radeln nach Hause was für die Schule machen und Bude aufräumen.Und vielleicht noch 'ne eBay-Schlacht führen



Also auf eine halbe stunde kommt es nicht an oder? Was mwint Dangerous dazu?  
Also der Kuchen ist in arbeit.

@zerg
Warum kannste denn nicht? Verletzt?

@Koni
Denk an die Videos. Fahre nächstes WE zum Boarden und brauche Material.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Januar 2004)

Oh ich war kurz nach Danger dran.
Na gut dann kein Kuchen. Bis dann.


----------



## Koeni (25. Januar 2004)

Ich bring einfach alles mit,auch die von Michel.

Zerg komm mit du fauler Hund


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Januar 2004)

@Koni
Das ist gut. Da ich morgen eh zu Michel fahr, kann ich alles gleich mitnehmen.


----------



## Floater (25. Januar 2004)

...pro schweinchen für19 euro...sagt mir auf jeden fall beschid, wenn ihr bestellt!!!
@qualle wenn du noch keinen steuersatz hast:zugreifen!(und wenn du einen zweifelhaften hast auch)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Januar 2004)

@Steuersatzkäufer
Dann machen wir doch mal Nägel mit Köpfen.
Wer will alles bestellen?
Bisher bekannt: Floater, Ivan, Ich (KONI/QUALLE  )
Wer kann die Bestellung übernehmen? Ich fahre nächste Woche weg und kann keine Pakete entgegennehmen. Dann kann man auch gleich überlegen ob noch andere Teile gebraucht werden. Geld wird nat gleich überwiesen. Dauert ca. 2 TAge bis es beim Besteller ankommt. 

KANN DAS JEMAND ÜBERNEHMEN???

Danke


----------



## Vanio (25. Januar 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Steuersatzkäufer
> 
> 
> KANN DAS JEMAND ÜBERNEHMEN???
> ...



Ich kann es übernehmen!!!
Jeder soll mir an [email protected] seine Wünsche mit genauen Angaben posten!!! *Ich bestelle auch bei hibike.de und andere etwas * Jeder, der was braucht soll einfach schreiben und wir machen eine grosse Einkaufstour!

@ alle "mein Arsch ist zu faul für den Wald"-Fahrer die heute in Vaihingen "gefahren" sind
1. Der Boden im Wald WAR gefroren
2. Alles war mit einer dünnen Schicht Schnee bedeckt =>mein Fahrrad ist sauberer geworden
Es war echt Hammer und ich hab mich die ganze Zeit geärgert, daß wir nicht gleich Wald gefahren sind! Bin sogar Krumbachtal gefahren und hab ne Abkürzung gefunden! Mit Ausnahme 2er unfreundlichen Votec-Biergartenfahrer war sehr angenehm!
Bis dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (25. Januar 2004)

@vanio

Ja ja, hätte ich auch gesagt  Wahrscheinlich war es total siffig und Du mußtest Dich eine Stunde lang mit den Biergartenfahrern über Leichtbau unterhalten  

Mein Bike war im Übrigen auch sauber! Ätsch...


----------



## Vanio (25. Januar 2004)

Hi zusammen! 
Hat jemand Interesse an richtig fetten Motorradschlösser!?!? (Fette Kette mit fetem Schloss und jede Menge Gewicht)
Der Ladenpreis ist 89. Hab die für 25,- gefunden!
Gruss! Ivan


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Januar 2004)

@Vanio
Also ich brauche nur den Steuersatz. Ich will mich auch nur einmal an den Versandkosten beteiligen. Brauche also keine"Einkaufstour".  
Floater wie sieht das jetzt mit Dir aus? Dann überweisen wir Ivan die Kohle und dann gleich bestellen. Ewig wird das Teil nicht für 20 weggehen.


----------



## Vanio (25. Januar 2004)

Die Schlösser sind ohne Versandkosten!!!!


----------



## Backwoods (26. Januar 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Vanio
> Ewig wird das Teil nicht für 20 weggehen.



mach dir mal nich ins hemd    das teil gibts doch angeblich noch bei poison oder so und standard gemäss bei ebay auch für 25 oder 26,- euros

ich muss dass erst mit der gabel klären. vorher weiss ich nicht ob ich den extra bestellen muss. nich dass ich dann 2 hab.

ich brauch aber dringend ne kassette: shimano lx ar cs-hg70-9 mit 11-32 zähnen (dafür steht die gruppenbezeichnung ar   ) die ist erfahrungsgemäss bei cylces4u mit 29,- am günstigsten. sagt mal bescheid wann ihr (vanio) wo bestellt damit ich schauen kann ob's scih lohnt für mich.


----------



## Koeni (26. Januar 2004)

Ich behalte dem fsa the pig, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher,dass der's auch tut und ich hab den Stress mit dem Wiederverkauf nicht.
Einen Sattelschnellspanner und 'ne Sattelstütze könntet Ihr mir mitbestellen,muss noch messen und sag dann bescheid.


----------



## Floater (26. Januar 2004)

...trete mal zwecks schnellem versand mit dem ivan in kontakt.
ab 150 euro wirds versandkostenfrei
@qualle
hast du mal etwas mehr bei poison rumgestöbert?gibts gerade laufräder für 89:- euro(deore / vuelta dh felge) der hammerspreis(oder?)


----------



## Vanio (26. Januar 2004)

Leute, postet bitte alle Seiten von Versänden, die ihr kennt und auch angeblich günstig sind! Ich hab festgestellt, daß ich viele nicht kenne! Ich schaue dann rum wie die Preise sind und dann wird entschieden. Ich wollte bei hibike.de bestellen, weil sie grad Tioga-Sättel im angebot haben... und auch g'scheite Lenker von Titec, baruche auch 'ne 8-fach Kassette, eventuell auch Reifen(kommt auf den Preis an), Odi-Griffe und ... hibike muß aber nicht sein!


----------



## qualle-online (26. Januar 2004)

@*koni & ivan* oder wer es nun eben macht
ich brauch n vorbau,lenker und diesesn pig dh steursatz dingsda.
die sachen die koni vorgeschlagen hat hab ich mal ergoogelt, allerdings ohne (guten) preis. was kosten die?
bzw. ivan kannst du mir die links zu den 3 sachen posten dann seh ich ja obs mir preislich reinpasst, bin aber höchstwahrscheinlich dabei. 

@rest
_wie war die fahrt_ und müsst ihr denn garnich arbeiten?   
meine 13:00 machen wir (azubis) grade mittag...

@floater
laufradsatz stell ich erstmal zurück. zudem gibts den selben preis auch von actionsports , aber danke für den tip


----------



## Koeni (26. Januar 2004)

Ich werde wohl doch nix mitbestellen,außer es findet jemand 'ne billige drop off '03.

@qualle
Schau mal beipoison nach,da gibt's den Steuersatz und das amoeba Lenker/Vorbau/Griffe-Set günstig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (26. Januar 2004)

Vanio schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, postet bitte alle Seiten von Versänden, die ihr kennt und auch angeblich günstig sind! Ich hab festgestellt, daß ich viele nicht kenne! Ich schaue dann rum wie die Preise sind und dann wird entschieden. Ich wollte bei hibike.de bestellen, weil sie grad Tioga-Sättel im angebot haben... und auch g'scheite Lenker von Titec, baruche auch 'ne 8-fach Kassette, eventuell auch Reifen(kommt auf den Preis an), Odi-Griffe und ... hibike muß aber nicht sein!



also:  www.bikecomponents.de www.bikediscount.de  und www. bike-discount.de (hinter einem versteckt sich der H&S shimano verschleißsets.de) www.ciclib.de (shimano günstig)
oder aber schau mal bei
http://www.mtb-news.de/links/index....24&PHPSESSID=197b7f5c4614ea1386314691325ac7c7


----------



## Floater (26. Januar 2004)

trottel ich natürlich noch:
www.mountainbikes.net


----------



## Floater (26. Januar 2004)

...sehe gerade bei BMO gibbet das schweinchen auch für 20 euro.
nur falls es bei poison nix wird oder die BMO anderen angebote interesanter sind


----------



## Backwoods (26. Januar 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ...sehe gerade bei BMO gibbet das schweinchen auch für 20 euro.



davon red ich doch die ganze zeit   

günstige online versender, bei denen ich immer reinschau sind noch

www.cycles4u.de
www.bikeparts-online.de
www.bike-box.de
www.100prozentbike.de


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. Januar 2004)

@all
Wenn Du,Vanio,  noch Reifen suchst und mit dem Tioga Fact.DH 2.3 zufrieden bist, dann musst Du bei Actionsports zuschlagen. VR*HR im Set für 34.90. 
 Hab das Set letzte Woche für 49.90 bestellt.  . Ist das nicht ungerecht.  
Das Schweinchen gibbet dort für 19.90. 

@Floater & DangerousD

Ich wiederhole 34.90


----------



## dangerousD (26. Januar 2004)

@steppi

Bin ja nicht blind!  

@vanio
Solltest Du tatsächlich bei actionsports bestellen, dann hätte ich gern 'nen Satz Factory DH 2.3. Alles klar? Man weiß ja nie, wann man sie mal braucht. In meinem Keller ist jedenfalls noch Platz


----------



## Vanio (26. Januar 2004)

@ Steppi 
Hey Mike, keine Sorge! Die Reifen haben auf jeden Fall eine Macke und du kannst die zurückschicken! Ich hab bei meinen mit der Schieblehre nachgemessen - ich sag's dir - die sitzen richtig Sch... - teilweise 1mm Unterschied und machen so komische Geräusche!         




Hoffe, hab nicht übertrieben! Respekt alda!


----------



## Vanio (27. Januar 2004)

Hi zusammen!       
Nachdem ich 2 Std. (!!!!!) investiert habe, die Einkaufsseiten zu studieren, glaube ich, dass die beste Lösung ist bei hibike.de und actionsports.de zu bestellen. bei hibike kommen Vorbau-, Lenker-, Sattel-, usw. -suchende auf ihre Kosten und die Auswahl ist im allgemeinen gut mit guten Preisen. Bei actionsports kann man nicht nur das Schweinchen, sondern auch Reifen und anderes Zeug organisieren.
Wenn jemand eine optimalere Lösung für die ganze Gruppe hat, soll sich flott melden!!! Auf jeden Fall kündige ich schon an:
"Ich erkläre die Geldausgabesaison '04 für eröffnet!"
_*Jeder soll bei hibike.de und actionsports.de schauen, was er braucht und mir das schwarz auf weiss mit Preisangaben und "Ich werde zahlen"-Versprächen auf [email protected] mailen. Bestellungen als Posts im Forum gelten nicht! Es gibt keinen Überblick!!!*_
Nächste Woche wird bestellt.
Zum Thema Versandkosten... Ich schlage vor: Sie werden unter den Personen, die bei einem Versand bestellen, zu gleichen Teilen verteilt. Bessere Vorschläge werden akzeptiert!
Gerne werden Zahlungen im Voraus angenommen! Kontodaten bekommt ihr per Mail!
Ciao! Ivan


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (27. Januar 2004)

(wobei die Reihenfolge ist andersrum, erst Biken dann Wellness)

wir treffen uns am Donnerstag (29.01.) um 18.00 h am Böblinger Thermalbad, gehen dann ca. 2 h radeln und anschließend schmeißen wir die Räder in die Autos und holen das Badezeug raus und gehen wellnessen. 
Das Böblinger TB ist erst vor kurzem vergrößert worden und hat tolle Becken (und ein beheiztes Aussenbecken) Sauna Dampfbad usw. 
Wir haben das letztes Jahr schon mal gemacht und es war ein riesen Gaudi. 

Direkt hinter dem Thermalbad kann man in den Wald fahren und dann entweder Richtung Mussberg oder auf den Truppenübungsplatz. 
Bei diesen Schneeverhältnissen braucht man auch keine großen Beleuchtungsanlagen, eine normale (5Watt) Lampe müsste reichen. 
Wenn Leute aus Stuttgart kommen möchten, die Haltestelle Goldberg der S1 ist ca. 500 m vom Bad entfernt. Man müsste halt mal sehen ob man die Räder noch in ein Auto stellen. 
Das TB ist auch mit dem Auto einfach zu errechen, es liegt direkt neben der Autobahnausfahrt Böblingen Ost.
Wenn jemand noch ne Anfahrtskizze benötigt, liefere ich die nach. 

Wer mitkommen will einfach mal posten,

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qualle-online (27. Januar 2004)

Hi Ivan, 

also bei Actionsports würde ich das FSA the Pig DH pro nehmen.
url:http://www.actionsports.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/58/products_id/349

als Lenker und Vorbau is doch das hier für ein 14'' Dirt akzeptabel oder? Gib mir bescheid ob du das auch bestellst.
url:http://www.poison-bikes.de/shop/art...kat2=118&uin=d71494551e410f473daef73973377b04

mit freundlichen Grüßen
(qualle-online)

Pascal Naujoks
mailto[email protected]

--------------
Das kam auch noch als E-Mail bei dir an Ivan 

@floater und koni:
Danke für die "schnäpschein" infos


----------



## Koeni (27. Januar 2004)

@qualle
Ivan will doch gar nicht bei poison bestellen,der Lenker könnte auch etwas zu breit sein für so'n minibike,ist natürlich Geschmacksache.Wenn wir am WE fahren kannst du dir den Lenker mal anschauen,bestellt wird glaub ich sowieso erst nächste Woche.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Januar 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @steppi
> 
> Bin ja nicht blind!
> 
> ...


----------



## dangerousD (27. Januar 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Haste jetzt ein Hardtail? Und wenn ja welches??



 Falsches Thema. Habe eins ersteigert (das kleine verchromte  ), aber es gibt noch Probleme wegen der Zahlungsmodalitäten. Bilder gibt's erst, wenn ich das Ding sicher habe.  Heute abend geht's zum Abreagieren in den Schnee, ausnahmsweise mal mit dem Board  Bin mal gespannt, was der Schwarzwald so her gibt!  

Greetz

D


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Januar 2004)

Wo kann man denn Abends kurzfristig Boarden gehen? Das hört sich interessant an.


----------



## zerg10 (27. Januar 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kann man denn Abends kurzfristig Boarden gehen? Das hört sich interessant an.



Donnstetten auf der schwäbischen Alb. Ideal für Anfänger wie Du u. ich. Haben da 3 Lifte und Flutlicht. Mal sehen, vielleicht am Freitag.

Habe gerade ein wenig den Überblick verloren, wer was warum zu welchem Preis wo kauft     

CU,
Zerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Januar 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Donnstetten auf der schwäbischen Alb. Ideal für Anfänger wie Du u. ich. Haben da 3 Lifte und Flutlicht. Mal sehen, vielleicht am Freitag.
> 
> Habe gerade ein wenig den Überblick verloren, wer was warum zu welchem Preis wo kauft
> 
> ...




Da kann man mal hin fahren wenn es mal passt. Ich fahr ja Freitag erstmal nach La Plagne.    
Das mit dem Einkauf is scho lustig.


----------



## zerg10 (27. Januar 2004)

@Steppenwolf
Dann mal Hals- u. Beinbruch, komm' bloss an einem Stück wieder, sonst wird nachher noch Dein Bike verkauft   
Blöderweise hab' ich ja auch einen Riesenwunschzettel für Teile, die ich noch brauche (Flats u. neuer Shifter sind bestellt, ein Steckachsen VR brauch' ich noch, Maxxis-Reifen u. ein neues Poser-Shirt 

Bis demnächst,
Zerg


----------



## Vanio (27. Januar 2004)

Ok.... Wiederholung

_*Jeder soll bei hibike.de und actionsports.de schauen, was er braucht und mir das schwarz auf weiss mit Preisangaben und "Ich werde zahlen"-Versprächen auf * _  *[email protected]* _*mailen. Bestellungen als Posts im Forum gelten nicht! Es gibt keinen Überblick!!!*_

@qualle - hab leider keine Mail von dir bekommen! Kannst die bitte noch mal schicken? Bei Poison habe ich vor nicht zu bestellen.
Maxxis-Reifen brauche ich auch. Ist der Preis bei Actionsports ok?!? Schon oder..?!?! Bei einem High Roller spart man bei eBay max 1,50
Ich warte bis Anfang nächster Woche mit den Bestellungen. Ihr habt noch ein paar Tage Zeit sich umzuschauen, aber auf keinen Fall länger als Dienstag Abend.
@ MIke - Hast Recht - es wird lustig mit dem Einkauf. Heute hab ich auch nachgedacht... ob 3 oder4 Personen zusammenbestellen ist wurscht - man spart 50 Cent vom Versand. Der Micha lacht sich tot darüber!


----------



## Vanio (27. Januar 2004)

Hey, hab nen geilen Spruch gelesen:
    
Warum haben die meisten Magura Bremsen weibliche Namen??
Na weil sie 1mal im Monat auslaufen!


----------



## Backwoods (27. Januar 2004)

Hi,

bin die nächsten drei tage mal kurz geschäftlihc in phoenix, arizona unterwegs. leider bleibt da keine zeit um mal den national trail mit dem bike zu testen.

sonntag hab ich zeit zum biken (oder boarden   )

in sifi und umgebung werden jetzt die ski und rodelhänge beleuchtet, aber nen lift gibts ja nur in musberg. momentan reicht der schnee sowieso net. wenn das wetter gut wird könnte man sonntag auch ne runde ans fellhorn fahren. 

@ vanio. wenn du wirlich erst nächste woche bestellst schick ich dir noch die daten von der lx kassette bei hibike. hab dazu ber erst am wochenende zeit.

in wildbad gibts übringes auch so ne kombi karte bike&bad, nur wohl momentan leider net.


----------



## Floater (27. Januar 2004)

@dangerous dan na da gratulier ich (vorläufig) mal!hoffe mal wird was! lag es etwa am rad ausleihen letzte woche, daß es jetzt so schnell was geworden ist?

@ivan und alle: bei ebay sollte man mit den maxxis reifen eh vorsichtig zu sein. teilweise OEM ware=andere karkasse und gummimischung


----------



## dangerousD (28. Januar 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> @dangerous dan na da gratulier ich (vorläufig) mal!hoffe mal wird was! lag es etwa am rad ausleihen letzte woche, daß es jetzt so schnell was geworden ist?



Yup, kann man so sagen. Hatte den Plan ja schon länger... und wieder verworfen... und wieder aufgenommen... und wieder verworfen... und wieder aufgenommen... usw. usf.  Und dann habe ich mich auf Dein Rad gesetzt und mir gedacht: OK, Du brauchst doch wieder was Hartes, nur sollte es dieses Mal nicht so groß sein  


@Snowboardfahrer

Ich weiß ja nicht, wo Ihr abends immer fahrt. Ich war in Enzklösterle, knapp 1,4km Abfahrt (mit geshapten Sprungschanzen und lustigen Wellen in der Piste) und Flutlicht. Als Anfänger hatte ich mit dem Schlepplift zu kämpfen, aber nach nur zwei (in Worten: 2) Stunden Üben war ich über'n... äh... auf'm Berg. Der im Übrigen recht steil ist.  Aber steil ist geil, zumindest runterwärts. Inklusive Tiefschnee-Nosedive   (na OK, es waren nur 45cm - trotzdem weich und naß!!!)

Und das beste: die Liftkarte (Flutlicht von 17.30 bis 22.00) gibt's für 10 Euronen   

Fahrtzeit bis Enzklösterle (ab Wildbad ausgeschildert): 1,5 Stunden. Wahlweise kann man auch nach Kaltenbronn, die Piste dort ist knapp 100m höher gelegen und sieht einfacher aus. Also eher was für Anfänger (zähle mich im Moment eher zu Sturz-Pro's   AUTSCH)

Greetz

D


----------



## dangerousD (28. Januar 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Blöderweise hab' ich ja auch einen Riesenwunschzettel für Teile, die ich noch brauche (Flats u. neuer Shifter sind bestellt, ein Steckachsen VR brauch' ich noch, Maxxis-Reifen u. ein neues Poser-Shirt
> 
> Bis demnächst,
> Zerg



... Du hast das Kettenblatt vergessen!


----------



## zerg10 (28. Januar 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> ... Du hast das Kettenblatt vergessen!



Das habe ich doch schon in meinem Besitz. Wir müssen ja nur noch tauschen   Aber auch Dir ein herzliches Willkommen im Poser-Club   

Jetzt fehlen eigentlich nur noch der Steppenwolf u. tde   

CU,
Zerg

P.S.: Enzklösterle ist mir ein bisschen zu weit, bevorzuge da eher die Schwäbische Alb.


----------



## dangerousD (28. Januar 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber auch Dir ein herzliches Willkommen im Poser-Club
> 
> 
> P.S.: Enzklösterle ist mir ein bisschen zu weit, bevorzuge da eher die Schwäbische Alb.



Wie soll ich denn bitte ersteres verstehen?  ICH und Poser? Ich glaube, wir müssen noch was anderes tauschen  

Nee, nur Spaaaaßß   

PS: Wie weit fährst Du denn bis auf die Alb? Bzw. wohin? Lohnt sich das?  

Winke winke  

D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (28. Januar 2004)

Ich find's auf der Alb alb-ern! Die Abfahrten sind so kurz,dass man schon unten ist,bevor man merkt,dass man fährt.

Also meiner Meinung entweder der Vorschlag von Dirk, oder eben gleich in die Alpen.


----------



## zerg10 (28. Januar 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> ...Habe eins ersteigert (das kleine verchromte  )...



Chrom is' ultrahardcore, wenn ich mir sowas angeschafft hätte, müsste ich jetzt mit 'nen Lodenmantel 'rumfahren, aber bei Euch jungen Hüpfern lass' ich's mal durchgehen.  

@koeni
Alb is' halt nett für die schnelle Runde nach Feierabend u. normalerweise haben die Locals da auch immer ein paar kleinere Schanzen gebaut. Fell- u. Nebelhorn bzw. Schwarzwald is' ja gleich wieder ein Tagesevent ...


----------



## Floater (28. Januar 2004)

...nachdem hier ja so reges boarderinteresse besteht, wie wärs denn dann mal das enzklösterle oder auch am WE mal das allgäu/alpen anzusteuern?


----------



## dangerousD (28. Januar 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> [...], aber bei Euch jungen Hüpfern lass' ich's mal durchgehen.



Von wegen junger Hüpfer... "gut gehalten" muß es heißen!  


@floater

Yo, wäre ich dafür. Alpen nicht unbedingt, aber Nordschwarzwald gern. Diese Woche allerdings nicht mehr, Zeitmangel.  
Muß schließlich irgendwie meine Fahrtechnik verbessern... mit'm Rad klappt's ja schon ganz gut, aber das rollt im Tiefschnee immer so schlecht


----------



## Koeni (28. Januar 2004)

@zerg
Du bist überstimmt.
Von uns(Dirk,Ich) aus in den Schwarzwald dürfte es ungefähr genau so weit sein,wie von Dir auf die Alb und irgendwer muss da wohl nachgeben  
Und wenn wir rechtzeitig losfahren,ist das glaub ich kein großer Unterschied,auf die Alb gehst du auch nicht nur für 'ne Stunde,oder?


----------



## dangerousD (28. Januar 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Chrom is' ultrahardcore, ...



... und paßt außerdem super zu meinem Helm!  Das mußte ich noch mal los werden. Aber nicht zu früh freuen, noch habe ich es ja nicht...


----------



## driver79 (28. Januar 2004)

@ koni

geld ist da thx

@ dangerousD

fahr vorraussichtlich am sa nach ulm. haste lust mitzukommen. werd ca um 10:00 uhr losfahren. zuerst zu meinem bikehändler fahrn und dann zur strecke. muß abends aber um ca. 18:00 uhr zuhause sein. also wird kein alzulange ausfahrt.


----------



## Floater (28. Januar 2004)

@koni: beim hibike gibts grad ne psylo für 230 euro;falls du nochmal eine willst.
und bei TR!CKSTUFF aus freiburg gibt wohl alu u-turn knöpfe, schöner und billiger als das original, falls der dreck mal wieder bricht 

und mein kinotipp für alle (weil man es so schlecht lesen kann 6.2 im ambo)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Januar 2004)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> @ koni
> 
> geld ist da thx
> 
> ...




Wat gibbet denn da fur a Strackn?   

@all Boarder

Findet mal die besten Pisten hier in der Nähe raus. Wenn ich wiederkomme will ich auch mal mit.   Aber das sollte sich schon lohnen.

Und hört endlich auf Euch über Hardtails zu unterhalten! Bin neiditsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (28. Januar 2004)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> @ dangerousD
> 
> fahr vorraussichtlich am sa nach ulm. haste lust mitzukommen. werd ca um 10:00 uhr losfahren. zuerst zu meinem bikehändler fahrn und dann zur strecke. muß abends aber um ca. 18:00 uhr zuhause sein. also wird kein alzulange ausfahrt.



Lust schon, aber leider keine Zeit  Besuch hat sich angekündigt, und ich wäre ein schlechter Gastgeber, wenn ich nicht da wäre...   Wir vertagen das!  

@steppi
Sieh zu, das Du heil und gesund zurück kommst! Dann könne mer auch mal boarden gehen


----------



## zerg10 (29. Januar 2004)

@All Poser, äh Dirtfahrer
Müssen wir uns jetzt die besten Eisdielen suchen o. bleiben wir am Frauenkopf ?   

@Floater
Ich glaube, den Film schaue ich mir mal an.

@Boarder u. insbesondere Steppenwolf
Gestern gab es in der Tageszeitung eine Seite Skipisten in der Region um Stuttgart. Da sollte doch was dabei sein, was nah genug für alle ist. Werde es mal zusammenschnippeln, einscannen u. in meine Gallery hängen   

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Januar 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @steppi
> Sieh zu, das Du heil und gesund zurück kommst! Dann könne mer auch mal boarden gehen



Logisch.   
Hier auf der Arbeit sind schon wieder lauter Pflegefälle.  
Ich sag am Anfang der Woche noch "mir darf nix passieren". Prompt scheit es vorgestern und überfriert. Ich fahre in die Tiefgagrageneinfahrt und schlittere am Schloss vorbei auf das GESCHLOSSENE Tor zu. Konnte es ja nicht öffnen.   Der letzte Meter war Schneefrei, weil überdacht, und ich komme zum stehen.    Doch da kommt auch schon das unheil. Licht hinter mir. Nochjemand fährt in die Einfahrt. Wollte den noch warnen. Doch zu spät. 3 Sekunden ruhe ein, leichtes Schzzzz und dann schepper  .
Naja, der war schon ziemlich langsam und mein Auto hat es verkraftet.  
Glück gehabt.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Januar 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @All Poser, äh Dirtfahrer
> Müssen wir uns jetzt die besten Eisdielen suchen o. bleiben wir am Frauenkopf ?
> 
> @Floater
> ...



Ja schnippel mal.
Den Film könnten wir uns auch alle gemeinsam mal reinziehen. Ich bin ab 08.02.04 wieder in Ländle. Was haltet Ihr davon? Kann man ja auch unter der Woche machen.


----------



## zerg10 (29. Januar 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Ja schnippel mal.
> Den Film könnten wir uns auch alle gemeinsam mal reinziehen. Ich bin ab 08.02.04 wieder in Ländle. Was haltet Ihr davon? Kann man ja auch unter der Woche machen.



Is' für heute abend als kleine Bastelstunde geplant. Den Film verpasst Du aber um 2 Tage u. wenn ich's richtig gelesen hab', isses nur eine Vorstellung. Naja, werden wir Dir halt den Mund wässrig reden ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Januar 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Is' für heute abend als kleine Bastelstunde geplant. Den Film verpasst Du aber um 2 Tage u. wenn ich's richtig gelesen hab', isses nur eine Vorstellung. Naja, werden wir Dir halt den Mund wässrig reden ...



Das nennt man Pech.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lius (29. Januar 2004)

noch ein filmtip: http://www.movienightofextremesports.com/

am Do. 19. Feb. 04 im Maxx


----------



## zerg10 (29. Januar 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Logisch.
> Hier auf der Arbeit sind schon wieder lauter Pflegefälle.
> Ich sag am Anfang der Woche noch "mir darf nix passieren". Prompt scheit es vorgestern und überfriert. Ich fahre in die Tiefgagrageneinfahrt und schlittere am Schloss vorbei auf das GESCHLOSSENE Tor zu. Konnte es ja nicht öffnen.   Der letzte Meter war Schneefrei, weil überdacht, und ich komme zum stehen.    Doch da kommt auch schon das unheil. Licht hinter mir. Nochjemand fährt in die Einfahrt. Wollte den noch warnen. Doch zu spät. 3 Sekunden ruhe ein, leichtes Schzzzz und dann schepper  .
> Naja, der war schon ziemlich langsam und mein Auto hat es verkraftet.
> Glück gehabt.



Das nenn' ich eher Pech, also pass' auf u. bleib' bloss heil


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Januar 2004)

@zerg 
ich geb alles.


----------



## Vanio (29. Januar 2004)

@all
Auf www.best-bike-parts.de gibt's ziemlich gute Preise bei ein paar SDachen! Ich kenne den Betreiber der Seite - da kann man ohne Versandkosten einkaufen!
MAXXIS HIGH ROLLLER z.B. für 29 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## zerg10 (29. Januar 2004)

@vanio
Frag' mal bitte nach dem Preis für folgende Kombi: HighRoller 24'', Minion 26''

Thx,
Zerg


----------



## Floater (29. Januar 2004)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> (wobei die Reihenfolge ist andersrum, erst Biken dann Wellness)
> 
> wir treffen uns am Donnerstag (29.01.) um 18.00 h am Böblinger Thermalbad, gehen dann ca. 2 h radeln und anschließend schmeißen wir die Räder in die Autos und holen das Badezeug raus und gehen wellnessen.
> Das Böblinger TB ist erst vor kurzem vergrößert worden und hat tolle Becken (und ein beheiztes Aussenbecken) Sauna Dampfbad usw.
> ...




bin gerade gesundheitlich angeschlagen. wenns bis morgen wieder geht wär ich für night ride dabei, würde aber warscheinlich aufs planschen verzichten.

@kino:sollten wir die ganze geschichte dann zentral organisieren?(karten zusammen bestellen>nebeneinander sitzen...)


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (29. Januar 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> bin gerade gesundheitlich angeschlagen. wenns bis morgen wieder geht wär ich für night ride dabei, würde aber warscheinlich aufs planschen verzichten.



Ähhhhh, der Termin war doch für heute geplant. Da aber bisher noch keiner fest zugesagt hat, fällt der Termin wohl ins Wasser (oder Schnee?) 
Schade, kann ich gar nicht verstehen, is wie gesagt ein mords gaudi und die Wetterverhältnisse sind echt optimal für sowas. 
@floater: ich bin morgen geschäftlich in München und weiß net wann ich heim komme. Wird aber ehr spät, ansonsten wäre ich gerne mitgekommen.
Vielleicht ein ander Mal. 

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## dangerousD (29. Januar 2004)

Servus Holk,

wäre gern mitgekommen heute. Zeitlich ist aber leider nix drin  
Vielleicht ein anderes Mal...(VERTRÖST)


----------



## dangerousD (29. Januar 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> bin gerade gesundheitlich angeschlagen. wenns bis morgen wieder geht wär ich für night ride dabei, würde aber warscheinlich aufs planschen verzichten.
> 
> @kino:sollten wir die ganze geschichte dann zentral organisieren?(karten zusammen bestellen>nebeneinander sitzen...)



Nightride: Könnte ich mir evtl. vorstellen, muß nur noch meine bessere Hälfte überzeugen...  

Kino: Hört sich gar nicht so schlecht an...   Laß uns das mal ins Auge fassen! Vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar Augen dazu


----------



## Koeni (29. Januar 2004)

War der Film schon irgendwo in oder um Stuttgart zu sehen?
Mir hat ein Freund erzählt,die MTB-Szenen wären aus NWD 3 gezockt und wär auch sonst nicht so der Hit.Vieleicht war 's aber auch der von letztem Jahr,weiß ich jetzt nicht so genau.

Mir fehlt für's Radel Nr.2 nur noch 'ne Gabel.Gestern ist mir eine Psylo(ich weiß,dass die von Rockschrott ist) entgangen 2004er Modell XC neu für 189,hätte 200 geboten,nur der Rechner hat im entscheidenden Moment(10s vor Schluss) nicht so gewollt wie ich  .Drop offs gibt's leider gerade keine guten Angebote.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (29. Januar 2004)

sooo genau weiß ich auch nix über den film, aber letztes jahr lief im maxx irgendein anderes extremspocht festival. die nuit de la glisse filme haben ja denke ich nen ganz guten ruf, aber wie gesagt, keine ahnung über denn film.
für einen genehmen night ride bin ich immer zu haben, nur lieber rechtzeitig bescheid sagen, daß die akkus auch immer noch zeit zum laden haben.
wie wärs eigentlich am WE wenns gefroren/trocken bleibt mal mit kornwestheim, sonst halt frauenkopf oder so..


----------



## dangerousD (29. Januar 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> für einen genehmen night ride bin ich immer zu haben, nur lieber rechtzeitig bescheid sagen, daß die akkus auch immer noch zeit zum laden haben.
> wie wärs eigentlich am WE wenns gefroren/trocken bleibt mal mit kornwestheim, sonst halt frauenkopf oder so..



Wie gesagt, morgen abend könnte ich. Wann und wo? Muß dann auch noch für Saft auf'm Akku sorgen  Also, am besten heute abend noch antworten!  
WE ist bei mir nix drin, Besuch und so... außerdem ist mein neues Gefährt noch nicht da (wegen Kornwestheim). Also lieber morgen abend!

 WER IST WANN UND WO DABEI


----------



## Floater (29. Januar 2004)

also morgen night ride!
würde uni/solitude vorschlagen wenn noch jemand der sich dort bei dunkelheit auskennt mitkommt.
ansonsten FK


----------



## dangerousD (29. Januar 2004)

FK ist sicher lustig im Dunkeln... wir können ja auch "Trailfox" spielen und den Dürrbachtrail abreiten.   Spricht da was dagegen???  

Und wie sieht's mit der Zeit aus? Müssen ja nicht ganz so spät los, so um fünf wäre doch eigentlich OK, oder? *UND WER KOMMT NOCH MIT???*


----------



## Koeni (29. Januar 2004)

Ich bin vielleicht auch dabei,aber nur wenn's nicht noch matschig wird bis morgen abend.


----------



## Floater (29. Januar 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> FK ist sicher lustig im Dunkeln... wir können ja auch "Trailfox" spielen und den Dürrbachtrail abreiten.   Spricht da was dagegen???
> 
> Und wie sieht's mit der Zeit aus? Müssen ja nicht ganz so spät los, so um fünf wäre doch eigentlich OK, oder? *UND WER KOMMT NOCH MIT???*




Das mit dem dü[email protected] war schon lange mein plan.
zeitmäßig vielleicht so gegen 1/2 6, dann wärs zum hochfahren an die stelle noch hell, oder wann wirds richtig dunkel


----------



## Vanio (29. Januar 2004)

@Koni
Vergiss den Matsch - so was gibt's gerade im Wald nicht!!! Bin in den letzten 4 Tagen jeden Tag am fahren und es ist Hammer! Es ist interessant, daß hier in Vaihingen der Schnee bleibt und in der Stadtmitte, wo ich arbeite alles schmilzt. Ich weiss nicht wie es bei euch ist?!!
@ all - die Bedingungen an der Uni & Gegend sind einmalig! Beim Nightride kann ich wegen fehlenden Lichtkörpers nicht mitmachen. Ich schlage vor am Wochenende etwas zu unternehmen und dabei ein paar Bilder und Filmchen zu machen! Der Hang vor Schloß Solitude ist göttlich zum Runterdüsen(10 min hochschieben)   
Würde mich auf Meldungen übers Wochenende freuen!
Gruss! ivan


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Januar 2004)

Vanio schrieb:
			
		

> @Koni
> Vergiss den Matsch - so was gibt's gerade im Wald nicht!!! Bin in den letzten 4 Tagen jeden Tag am fahren und es ist Hammer! Es ist interessant, daß hier in Vaihingen der Schnee bleibt und in der Stadtmitte, wo ich arbeite alles schmilzt. Ich weiss nicht wie es bei euch ist?!!
> @ all - die Bedingungen an der Uni & Gegend sind einmalig! Beim Nightride kann ich wegen fehlenden Lichtkörpers nicht mitmachen. Ich schlage vor am Wochenende etwas zu unternehmen und dabei ein paar Bilder und Filmchen zu machen! Der Hang vor Schloß Solitude ist göttlich zum Runterdüsen(10 min hochschieben)
> Würde mich auf Meldungen übers Wochenende freuen!
> Gruss! ivan



@vanio

Wenn Du mir verspricht mit meiner Lampe pfleglich umzugehen kann ich Dir die leihen. Muss halt geladen werden. Solltest Dich also beeilen. Schick mir ne SMS.


----------



## dangerousD (29. Januar 2004)

Dann halten wir es jetzt mal fest:

*17.30 Uhr Stelle*, außer bei dichtem Schneetreiben oder Regen. Für kurzfristige Änderungen einfach anrufen! Oder posten, schaue morgen vormittag noch mal rein  

@koni

Könnte Dich wieder mal mitnehmen  , mache morgen schon eher Schluß auf Arbeit und fahre dann von zu Hause aus. Melde Dich einfach, wenn Du Böcke hast!  

@vanio
Sieh zu, daß Du die Lampe vom Mike bekommst. Dann können wir auf Kondi machen  Oder doch lieber bergab fallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Januar 2004)

@DangerousD
Ich will hier nix von Kondi höre.   Böses Wort.  
@Vanio
Kannst mir gar keine SMS schicken. Handy is ja kaputt.  
Also meld Dich auf Festnetz. Aber bitte nicht mehr nach 23:50 Uhr.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Januar 2004)

@Vanio
Heute doch nicht mehr anrufen. Ich lade das Teil jetzt auf und Du kannst es morgen um 14:30 bei mir holen. Ich hab morgen keine Zeit und kann echt nur 14:30. Zuviele Dinge sind noch zu erledigen.


----------



## dangerousD (29. Januar 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Vanio
> Heute doch nicht mehr anrufen. Ich lade das Teil jetzt auf und Du kannst es morgen um 14:30 bei mir holen. Ich hab morgen keine Zeit und kann echt nur 14:30. Zuviele Dinge sind noch zu erledigen.


Dann scheinst Du Deinen Urlaub ja dringend nötig zu haben... um Dich von den Vorbereitungen zu erholen    Viel Spaß!


----------



## Vanio (30. Januar 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Vanio
> Heute doch nicht mehr anrufen. Ich lade das Teil jetzt auf und Du kannst es morgen um 14:30 bei mir holen. Ich hab morgen keine Zeit und kann echt nur 14:30. Zuviele Dinge sind noch zu erledigen.


@ Steppi
Ich hab echt schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich nicht mitfahre! Du willst mir so gerne helfen! Ausreden für morgen habe ich genügend, ich tue aber mein bestes es zu schaffen. Um Punkt 14:30 bin ich körperlich gar nicht in Vaihingen - realistisch gesehen würde es gegen 15:00 klappen. Erst arbeite ich und dann habe ich Krankengymnastik(bis 14:30) Sag Bescheid, ob es um 15:00 geht. Ich schau so gegen Mittag im Forum. Vielleicht kannst du die Lampe bei irgendeiner netten, hübschen, einsamen,..... Nachbarin lassen, von der ich die abhole?!? Danke auf jeden Fall für die Willen, mir die Lampe zu geben.     
Viel Spass am Wochenende!
@ all, die um 17:30 an Stelle sind
Ich muss um 20:30 zu Hause sein. Die Pflichten rufen!    Das bedeutet, um 20:00 muss ich zurücklosbrechen. Habt ihr vor, länger zu fahren?!?!
Gruß! Ivan


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Januar 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Dann scheinst Du Deinen Urlaub ja dringend nötig zu haben... um Dich von den Vorbereitungen zu erholen    Viel Spaß!



Wie recht Du hast.  

@vanio
Also ich fahre 14:30 in die Stadt. Komme gegen 16:30 wieder. Muss aber wieder los.   Wenn ich komme kann ich Dich anrufen und kurz vorbei kommen. Tagsüber kann ich jetzt nix mit den Nachbar abkaspern. Wenns klappt is gut. Ansonsten kannste das Teil auch Abends holen, falls es diese Woche noch einen Nightride gibt.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Januar 2004)

@zerg 
Haste jetzt eigentlich die DVD "Higher Learning"? Wenn nicht, dann flott flott.   
Die Teile soll es doch bei den Kona Händlern geben. Also auch beim FKaiser. Oder? Die Saison geht bald los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (30. Januar 2004)

@steppenwolf
F.Kaiser ist in Böblingen/Hulb, oder ? Dann werde ich da wohl gleich morgen vorbeischauen u. das Ding evtl. mitnehmen.

Wenn's dann klappt, auch gleich die Einladung an alle Poser u. die, die es noch werden wollen   zum Gucken u Fachsimpeln   

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Januar 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @steppenwolf
> F.Kaiser ist in Böblingen/Hulb, oder ? Dann werde ich da wohl gleich morgen vorbeischauen u. das Ding evtl. mitnehmen.
> 
> Wenn's dann klappt, auch gleich die Einladung an alle Poser u. die, die es noch werden wollen   zum Gucken u Fachsimpeln
> ...




Genau dort isser.   Wie ich das wieder hinbekommen habe.


----------



## qualle-online (30. Januar 2004)

Sorry jungz, bin nu wohl ne zeitlang t-offline und kann nur während der arbeitszeit reinschauen.
also dann hol ma mal nach:



> also morgen night ride!
> würde uni/solitude vorschlagen wenn noch jemand der sich dort bei dunkelheit auskennt mitkommt.


dunkelheit... äh, einer n schönes flutlicht für mich? und wann wollt ihr fahrn und wo is treffpunkt ? (steht hier bestimmt in irgendeinem posting aber kommt net so gut wenn ich während der arbeitszeit ne halbe stunde in irgendwelchen foren rumstöber ^^ )



> Kino: hört sich gar nicht so schlecht an Laß uns das mal ins Auge fassen! Vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar Augen dazu


ihr meint sicher diesen "perfect moments" oder? würde mein auge dann auch zur verfügung stellen, evtl auch beide!   

@ all, die um 17:30 an Stelle sind
die bahnhaltestelle "Stelle" ? dachte uni/solitude     

ähm... kan mir noch n aktiver seine handynummer schicken? komm ja wie gesagt nicht so gut online zzt.
wenn sich keiner angesprochen fühlt: vanio,dangerousD,Steppenwolf-RM :=)


----------



## Vanio (30. Januar 2004)

@ Steppi
ok, ruf kurz an... gegen 16:30
@ qualle
bin nicht von den aktiven, eher von den passiven - tue das, was ich g'sagt bekomme - es scheint aber zu sein.... Stelle 17:30  . Uni ist vielleicht am Wochenende
CU! Ivan


----------



## Floater (30. Januar 2004)

...bin doch noch zu krank  hab mich gerade vom arbeiten heim schicken lassen und werde jetzt wieder ins bett liegen.
wird also heute abend nix bei mir, es sei denn ich genese so schnell.....


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Januar 2004)

@Qualle
Ich fahre leider nicht mit. Bin mit Besorgungen beschäftigt. Aber ich glaube heute soll an der Stelle bzw. FK gefahren werden. DAs weißt Du ja wo es ist. Haben uns ja beim letzten mal auch dort getroffen.

@Vanio Schick mir doch mal Deine Handynummer. Ich muss ja von zu hause anrufen. Handy is doch kaputt.


----------



## dangerousD (30. Januar 2004)

Hey Leute, das finde ich jetzt ein bißchen traurig...   da will man mal Nachtreiten, und alle haben Ausreden. Allein habe ich auch keinen Bock...   Wäre also schön, wenn es noch ein paar konkrete Ansagen gibt!  Damit ich nicht umsonst losfahre...

@Floater:

Gute Besserung!

@vanio
Schicke Dir mal meine Nummer... per PM!


----------



## Koeni (30. Januar 2004)

@dangerouse
Wie jetzt? Ausser Floater hat doch keiner abgesagt,oder seh ich das falsch?
Ivan kommt,qualle vielleicht,du,ich= 3-4 Leute.Das reicht doch.

Ich hab meine Lampe vor drei Wochen aufgeladen(mirage),hat die sich jetzt wieder n'bischen entleert?


----------



## dangerousD (30. Januar 2004)

Na dann kann es ja los gehen! Häng Deine Lampe nochmal ans Netz... und geh endlich mal an Telefon!!!  

Bis später!


----------



## Vanio (30. Januar 2004)

Das Nachtfahren hat riesig Spass gemacht, obwohl es ziemlich anstrengend war! Mache ich wieder bei Gelegenheit!
Danke Koni! Danke Dirk!
@ Mike
Ist eine Gebrauchte Lampe noch 25 Wert???, die nicht mal bis nach Hause leuchtet?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (30. Januar 2004)

menno, wär ja sooo gerne dabei gewesen  
aber wie siehts denn mit sonntag aus, denke mal wäre bis dahin für ne entspannte aktion genesen.
seid ihr dürrbach gefahren?


----------



## dangerousD (30. Januar 2004)

@Floater

Ja, es war echt genial!   2x Dürrbach, beim ersten Mal mit einigen Zwangspausen, beim zweiten Mal mit richtig viel Flow. Zumindest für die Bodenverhältnisse   Geilomat!!!   

Ich melde mich für dieses WE ab, wie bereits angekündigt. Habe heute schon mal genug Spaß getankt  , das muß reichen. Aber Nightride muß fortgesetzt werden, vielleicht auch mit erweiterter Besetzung!!!   

Bis die Tage!

PS: Warte schon sehnsüchtig auf mein neues Spielzeug!


----------



## Floater (30. Januar 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @Floater
> 
> Ja, es war echt genial!   2x Dürrbach, beim ersten Mal mit einigen Zwangspausen, beim zweiten Mal mit richtig viel Flow. Zumindest für die Bodenverhältnisse   Geilomat!!!
> 
> ...



Darf man das gute stück dann mal sehen?denke mal es hat dann doch noch geklappt?


----------



## dangerousD (30. Januar 2004)

@Floater

Übe Dich in Geduld, mein Freund! Die richtige Zeit wird kommen... Aber zuvor muß UPS kommen. Der Deal steht soweit, nur muß ich halt noch auf das Paket warten. Ich weiß leider nicht, ob es schon unterwegs ist. Muß den Typ noch mal anschreiben... Also, Daumen drücken, daß alles klappt! Und dann gibt's was auf... äh für die Augen!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Januar 2004)

@VANIO
Da biste wohl ein wenig zu langsam gewesen auf dem Trail.  Zulange das MEGA Licht angelassen.  
Beachten: Den Akku nicht länger als 5 Stunden laden!!!!!

Dürrbach war aber sicher heftig. Oder?


----------



## Koeni (30. Januar 2004)

Der erste Durchgang war echt schwer,beim Zweiten ging's aber gut.Hab 'ne fette Beule am Schienbein,weil ich heute ausnahmsweise ohne Protektoren gefahren bin  

Am Sonntag muss ich lernen,vielleicht ist trotzdem 'ne kurze Ausfahrt drin.


----------



## Vanio (31. Januar 2004)

@ Floater & Sonntagsfahrer
Am Sonntagnachmittag möchte ich fahren gehen, aber eher in der Gegend Uni - Schloss Solitude - Richtung Leonberg. Fernsehturm ist für mich zu weit und ich muss lernen. Begleiter sind herzlich willkommen! Würde gerne mit den Kindern auf den Schneepisten runterdüsen - ein Riesengaudi!

@Steppi
Du versuchst den Preis hoch zu treiben, aber bei einer fast kaputten Lampe ist es schlecht - hab mich heute an einem Zaun aufgehängt  
    
Bis dann! Ivan


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Januar 2004)

Vanio schrieb:
			
		

> @ Floater & Sonntagsfahrer
> Am Sonntagnachmittag möchte ich fahren gehen, aber eher in der Gegend Uni - Schloss Solitude - Richtung Leonberg. Fernsehturm ist für mich zu weit und ich muss lernen. Begleiter sind herzlich willkommen! Würde gerne mit den Kindern auf den Schneepisten runterdüsen - ein Riesengaudi!
> 
> @Steppi
> ...



Das Wort kaputt hör ich gar nicht gerne!!  

@all

hiermit melde ich mich mal ab.


----------



## Floater (31. Januar 2004)

Vanio schrieb:
			
		

> @ Floater & Sonntagsfahrer
> Am Sonntagnachmittag möchte ich fahren gehen, aber eher in der Gegend Uni - Schloss Solitude - Richtung Leonberg. Fernsehturm ist für mich zu weit und ich muss lernen. Begleiter sind herzlich willkommen! Würde gerne mit den Kindern auf den Schneepisten runterdüsen - ein Riesengaudi!
> 
> @Steppi
> ...




Wann startest du denn dann morgen?und wo uni?wenn wir bergauf den ball flach halten könnte ich trotz ausklingender erkältung mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vanio (31. Januar 2004)

@Floater
Bin grad zurück und wegen der Wärme ist es sch... schlamig geworden. Um 12 ging's noch. Ich würde sagen - früher los ist besser. Zugegeben schlafe ich gerne etwas länger. Wenn du willst machen wir es 12 am Teich bei der Uni(vor der Mensa). Bei den Aufstiegen sagst du Bescheid, wenn es zu flott wird. Wie schaut's bei dir aus!? 
@ Steppi - keine Sorge - das Klebeband an der Lampe hält gut -sieht wie neu aus!


----------



## Backwoods (31. Januar 2004)

Hi,

muss nochmal schauen wie das wetter im algäu morgen wird und mit meinen leuten vom volleyball reden. wenn wir morgen nicht ans fellhorn düsen wäre bei mir auch mal wieder eine schlammschlacht angesagt. war dieses jahr noch gar nciht richtig biken.


muss dann aber mit meinem schweren bock fahren. das andere ist noch nicht wieder einsatzbereit. 

ich poste heute abend spät nohcmal oder morgen. bei mir ist aber auch erst ausschlafen angesagt. wüerde von der uni aus ganz gerne den mahdental trail und krumbachtal mitnehmen.


----------



## Floater (31. Januar 2004)

Vanio schrieb:
			
		

> @Floater
> Bin grad zurück und wegen der Wärme ist es sch... schlamig geworden. Um 12 ging's noch. Ich würde sagen - früher los ist besser. Zugegeben schlafe ich gerne etwas länger. Wenn du willst machen wir es 12 am Teich bei der Uni(vor der Mensa). Bei den Aufstiegen sagst du Bescheid, wenn es zu flott wird. Wie schaut's bei dir aus!?
> @ Steppi - keine Sorge - das Klebeband an der Lampe hält gut -sieht wie neu aus!



klingt vernünftig. teich=der teich bei den kleinen dropsteinen(gibt ja glaub keinen anderen)
dann imprägnier ich mein rad schon mal gegen dreck!
also um 12?


----------



## Vanio (31. Januar 2004)

@Floater
Wahrscheinlich meinen wir den selben Teich    
@Backwwods
Es gibt keinen festen Plan - wir können spontan entscheiden! Als es kalt war, bin ich Krumbachtal gefahren und es war gut. Wenn es wirklich warm wird, weisst du, was für eine Schlammschlacht da wird. Bin offen für alles!   
Bis morgen um 12!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ciao! Ivan


----------



## Floater (31. Januar 2004)

...bis morgen! und alle die hier von schlammschlachten sprechen sollten mal nach GB gehen...tss


----------



## Backwoods (1. Februar 2004)

Hi,

wetter zum skifahren war mir für die fahrstrecke dann doch zu ungewiss!

ich werde morgen auf alle fälle biken gehen. ob ich 12 am teich schaffe weiss ich noch nicht genau. kommt auch darauf an ob ich unser auto morgen hab oder mit s-bahn komme bzw. gleich mit dem bike rübertrete.

ich hab die handy n. vom floater und melde mich auf alle fälle. er hat hat ja auch meine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (1. Februar 2004)

Moin,

sagt ma was jungs! wollt ihr nur rumdillern oder ab in den wald? ich wollts davon abhängig machen ob ich mein bike sauber mit der s-bahn an die uni bring oder bereits hier mit der schlammschlacht anfang und über bernhadtshöhe und katzenbachsee zu euch rübertrete?

schei??e: am fellhorn scheint doch die sonne und es ist nicht warm geworden. sind noch -11


----------



## Floater (1. Februar 2004)

...schade das es mit dem treffen nicht geklappt hab, dachte als ich bei der solitude das letzte mal aufs handy geschaut hab, daß du nicht mehr kommst. aber denke mal hast dich auch alleine schön eingeschlammt.


----------



## qualle-online (1. Februar 2004)

hey meine mum hat das ganz locker genommen mit den klamotten "steckse einfach in die waschmaschiene..."        fein =)

gott wie geil kann ne dusche sein leute  , aber nu tut mir alles weh...
egal, morgen wieder  

ansonsten feiner ausritt jörg und ivan


----------



## Backwoods (1. Februar 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber denke mal hast dich auch alleine schön eingeschlammt.



Kann man wohl sagen. vom extrem-snow-mud-biking hab ich jetzt erstmal die nase voll (matsch)    spass hats trotzdem gemacht. war zwar teilweise ziemlich kalt von unten, weil ich nach der ersten abfahrt von der bernhardtshöhe völlig geduscht war. muss doch mal über so nen fender von marzocchi nachdenken   teilweise musste ich schon bergab richtig treten, um nicht stecken zu bleiben und andersrum hatte man bergauf gelegentlich nicht die geringste chance.

gut war der mahdental trail. war nähmlich schneefrei und ziemlich trocken. gut südlage    hab trotzdem einen bauchplatscher gemacht. ein zweites mal hats mich auf dem krumbachtrail vom bike geholt. das wat hardcore im unteren abschnitt zwischen schotterweg und straße. die betonung von krumbachtrail lag eindeutig auf bach   danach waren bike & ich dermassen zugesaut.

die trails sind aber fahrbar wie früher. die paar bäume sind nciht die rede wert. bin glaube ich einmal auf dem mahdentaltrail wegen forstareiten abgestiegen und die waren per schild angegkündigt. das der trail planiert wurde trifft ja auch nur auf die letzten 15 m am glemseck zu.

so ne tortour brauch ich trotzdem so schnell nciht nochmal. deswegen gehts nächstes WE bei einigermassen brauchbarem wetter skifoarn


----------



## Vanio (2. Februar 2004)

Hi zusammen!
Wollte euch daran erinnern euere Wünsche über neue Teile mir zu schicken. Die Bestellungen kommen am Dienstag raus! Email [email protected]
NUR Emailwünsche werden wahrgenommen!!!
Für die zahlungsunfähigen habe ich eine andere Adresse eingerichtet - 
[email protected]       
@ Mike
Na..... ein Schweinchen!??!


----------



## Floater (2. Februar 2004)

So, wie schauts denn jetzt mit film am freitag aus?
für alle, die sich bis mittwoch bei mir melden (PM) versuch ich mal karten zu reservieren.

@backwoods mein hintern hat das sch(m)utzblech auch sehr vermisst


----------



## GrüneRose (2. Februar 2004)

qualle-online schrieb:
			
		

> hey meine mum hat das ganz locker genommen mit den klamotten "steckse einfach in die waschmaschiene..."        fein =)
> 
> gott wie geil kann ne dusche sein leute  , aber nu tut mir alles weh...
> egal, morgen wieder
> ...




Hallo Qualle,

wir hatten uns vor zwei Wochen darauf geeinigt, daß du mir meine Magura Julie abkaufst. Leider habe ich bis jetzt weder Geld erhalten, noch antwortest du auf meine Rückfrage. ich finde das ziemlich unfähr. Was ist denn der Grund für die Verzögerung?

Grüße,

GrüneRose


----------



## zerg10 (3. Februar 2004)

@floater
Bei mir wirds (mal wieder) nix, muss meine Kleine hüten.  

@All
Wie wäre es Donnerstagnachmittag mit Sommerrain ? Bisschen 'rumhüpfen ? Sollen ja 15°C werden.

@Dangerous-Dan
Wäre 'ne gute Gelegenheit für einen Tausch... 

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Koeni (3. Februar 2004)

@floater
Bin am Freitag auf 'ner Party,sonst würde ich auf jeden Fall mitkommen.

Wie sieht die Planung für's Wochenende aus?(Für's Hellfire fehlen jetzt nur noch Pedale  )


----------



## dangerousD (3. Februar 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Dangerous-Dan
> Wäre 'ne gute Gelegenheit für einen Tausch...
> 
> CU,
> Zerg




Prinzipiell hätte ich schon Bock. Nur dummerweise am Do keine Zeit  , da ich einen wichtigen Termin auf Arbeit habe. Wie sähe es mit morgen aus? Gleiche Zeit, gleicher Ort?   
Nächstes Problem: habe meinen Chromflitzer noch nicht. Mit etwas Glück klappt's bis Samstag. Müßte also mit dem dicken Hobel anrücken. Hoffentlich mache ich da nicht die Strecke kaputt beim Landen  (wegen dem Gewicht, is' klar!) Ansonsten schwinge ich mich leihweise auch auf Deinen Bock (oder den vom *FLOATER*, der eigentlich mitlesen müßte und sich wahrscheinlich immer noch fragt, ob er mitkommt    )

Sacht ma Bescheid!

Ach ja: NENN MICH NICHT IMMER DANGEROUS *DAN*, dagegen verwehre ich mich!  Habe jetzt erst wieder ein Foto von dem gesehen, und das ist ja wohl kein Vergleich! Mag er fahren, wie er will - optisch macht er nicht viel her!  So, genug gelästert.  


@koeni

Habe noch ein paar NC-17 Pedale rum liegen. Kannste ja leihweise haben  , bis meine verchromte Waffe da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (3. Februar 2004)

@all

Ach ja, vor lauter Aufregung ganz vergessen: bin am WE auch noch frei.   Vielleicht kann ich ja dieses Mal irgendwen zum Korber Kopf überreden???   Ansonsten offen für Vorschläge...


----------



## zerg10 (3. Februar 2004)

@Dangerous*D*
Du siehst ich lerne  . Morgen kann ich leider nicht, machen wir halt den Tausch am WE. Wenn's Wetter so bleibt, wäre auch "Eure" Bahn in Kornwestheim einen Ausflug wert.

Und wir Poser teilen doch gerne  , also wenn der Chromesel nicht da ist, darfst Du meinen Schneeball haben ...


----------



## Koeni (3. Februar 2004)

Wenn das Wetter am WE gut ist, würde ich SA und SO fahren,einmal HT einmal Fully,bleibt nur die Frage wo.
Einmal KK und einmal Kornwestheim? Bin zwar nicht so für KK, aber wenn DangerousD(an) sonst weint,dann komm ich eben mit. Ich weiß aber nicht,ob ich's Fusion bis zum WE fertig habe, kommt auch drauf an,ob ich den Chris noch treffe,weil ich von ihm Bremsadapter und Vorbau bekomme,achja und die Sattelstütze von Hibike brauche ich von Ivan.


----------



## Vanio (3. Februar 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> 
> Ach ja, vor lauter Aufregung ganz vergessen: bin am WE auch noch frei.   Vielleicht kann ich ja dieses Mal irgendwen zum Korber Kopf überreden???   Ansonsten offen für Vorschläge...



Korber Kopf bei gutem Wetter???
GERNE!!!!!
Bin auch am WE flexiel!


----------



## dangerousD (3. Februar 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Bin zwar nicht so für KK, aber wenn DangerousD(an) sonst weint,dann komm ich eben mit.



Na nu werd mal nich' frech, Keule!  Werden ja sehen, wer hier weint, wenn wir das erste Mal über'n KK gerollt sind  

Was Dein HT angeht: sei hart! Notfalls wird ohne vordere Bremse gefahren. Gut für die Technik. Und wofür braucht man denn eine Sattelstütze?  Hängt doch eh nur der Sattel dran  Alles überflüssiger Ballast, so kommst Du nie auf Airtime    

@zerg
Dann wird eben am WE getauscht, so richtig hardcore... nehme Dein Angebot natürlich gern an, so ein Proberitt kann ja nie schaden. Zumindest mir nicht... was das Bike angeht: bin vorsichtig


----------



## Koeni (3. Februar 2004)

Wer hat einen Rohrschneider den er mir ausleihen kann? Will die Gabel nicht mit der Säge verschandeln.


----------



## driver79 (3. Februar 2004)

ich hab einen. bekomste dann mitm vorbau.


----------



## driver79 (3. Februar 2004)

ach ja was ich noch sagen wollte, nen dmr sidekick mit 8" sieht derb aus.


----------



## zerg10 (3. Februar 2004)

Okay, so langsam wird's klar. Wie wäre es, wenn ihr am Samstag zum KK fahrt u. ich mich mit den Überlebenden    am Sonntag im Sommerrain treffe ? Wird wohl meine erste Ausfahrt mit Flats werden u. da brauch' ich bestimmt mehr Sturzraum   

@driver79
Was ist mit Dir u. Donnerstag ? Keinen Bock auf ein bisschen Gehüpfe ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (3. Februar 2004)

...wenn KK in Wn gibts auch ne nette bmx bahn! der jörg empfiehlt also beide räder einzupacken (so man zwei hat)
wäre zwar auch im sommerrain dabei, aber kornwestheim wäre glaube ich für alle ergiebiger(was das dreckspringen angeht)


----------



## Koeni (3. Februar 2004)

Jaja, der zerg ist halt ein Sommerrainer,ich wär aber auch mehr für Kornwestheim...

@driver
Bist du am Samstag dabei? Dann könnte ich abends noch basteln und hätte am So vielleicht das bike fertig(vorrausgesetzt hibike und cycles4u sind fix im Liefern)


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (3. Februar 2004)

Hi!

Am Samstag Korber Kopf und am Sonntag Kornwestheim?  

Wenn ihr nichts dagegen haben solltet, würde ich gerne "dazustossen".
Eventuell noch 1, 2, ... hier aus der Gegend.


----------



## dangerousD (3. Februar 2004)

Tja, entgegen meiner Aussage von heute nachmittag habe ich nur am Sonntag Zeit... aber da richtig! Dann muß was gehen!!  Dreckspringen ist zwar lustig, aber dann wäre ich (wahrscheinlich noch) auf Leihbikes angewiesen. Da ich aber eigentlich lieber auf der eigenen Schüssel sitze  (nettes Wortspiel, gelle?), würde ich am Sonntag doch ganz gern (berg-)abfahren.  

Vielleicht könnt Ihr Euch ja darauf einigen, Samstag in Kornwestheim oder Sommerrain oder ??? zu *üben* (das geht an Matze...), um dann Sonntag die Technik zu verfeinern.  Sowas nennt man dann angewandtes Wissen, hihi.

Noch ist ja Zeit zum Pläne schmieden!   Apropos:

@floater
Wie steht's denn um die Kinokarten???


----------



## Backwoods (4. Februar 2004)

Hi, 
also wenn KK dann sonntag. aber skifahren geht dieses WE vor   

samstag kann ich nicht -> volleyball

damit ich konditionell noch was tu fahr ich vieleicht vom kernenturm aus rüber


----------



## Vanio (4. Februar 2004)

Bin für Sonntag am KK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (4. Februar 2004)

Immer dieser Gruppenzwang    Also gut, dann Sonntag eben KK. Und für's Training werde ich mich morgen eben alleine zum Sommerrain begeben. Dann wird halt weniger geredet u. mehr gefahren   

Sonntag ab 14:00Uhr ?

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (4. Februar 2004)

Hi,

na dann Samstag Kornwestheim und Sonntag Korber Kopf.


----------



## zerg10 (4. Februar 2004)

@uphill-chiller
Bei mir gibt es leider kein "und", nur "oder". Kornwestheim dann demnächst ...


----------



## Floater (4. Februar 2004)

...bei mir gäbe es sogar sehr gerne kornwestheim am samsrag!

@uphillchiller kommt ganz göppingen?


----------



## dangerousD (4. Februar 2004)

Na wenn das keine gute Überzeugungsarbeit ist! Halte fest: *Sonntag KK*.   

1400 paßt so einigermaßen, es bleibt ja jetzt länger hell  

Wen darf ich denn mitnehmen? Koeni, Vanio?? Macht mal 'ne Ansage!

@Floater
Wat is nu mit Kino???


----------



## Snipy (4. Februar 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ...bei mir gäbe es sogar sehr gerne kornwestheim am samsrag!
> 
> @uphillchiller kommt ganz göppingen?



Leider nicht, Sa ist Ski-Ausfahrt der FH und So kommt meine Freundin aus Freiburg und wir hatten uns die ganze Prüfungszeit nicht gesehen.


----------



## Koeni (4. Februar 2004)

Mir wär's andersrum lieber gewesen,weil ich sonst das Bike wohl nicht fertig hab(Gabel kam heute an),aber ich werde mich wohl auch so anschließen.

P.S.Wenn jemand am Freitag Lust hat auf 'ne Party zu gehen,der melde sich bei mir.Ist für Großstädter vieleicht zu weit auf'm Land(Vaihingen/Enz),aber bestimmt Lustig...


----------



## Backwoods (4. Februar 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> (Gabel kam heute an)



welche?
von wo/wem?
für wieviel?

Thx


----------



## Koeni (4. Februar 2004)

Eine Psylo XC 04
Von Cycles4u über ebay
für 201

Ich wollte eigentlich keine RockShox Gabel, das Angebot war aber gut und mit meiner anderen Psylo bin ich ganz zufrieden. Und ich denke,dass es für das Bike auch eine völlig ausreichende Gabel sein wird(Wenn sie nicht klappert oder sabbert  )


----------



## driver79 (4. Februar 2004)

@ zerg

donnerstag wird nix. komme abends erst gegen 18:30 uhr zu hause an und da isses ja nich mehr hell außer du hast bock night dirten zu gehn.

@ koni

komme dann am sa auf jeden fall. kann auch evtl. am freitag nachmittag/abend bei dir vorbeischaun. meld dich einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (4. Februar 2004)

...letzte möglichkeit zum kinokarten bestelen....


----------



## Vanio (5. Februar 2004)

@zerg
Der Gruppenzwang tut gut!!!

@dangerous
Ich bin mit dabei am KK! Problem - wie komme ich dahin!? wie soll ich dein Angebot zum Mitnehmen verstehen    Fähsrt du mit dem Auto!??!
Bin am Lernen und einfacher per Mail als im Forum zu erreichen.


----------



## Vanio (5. Februar 2004)

@Floater
Sehr nett, aber darf keine Karten aus Paukgründen bestellen.
M1 ist ziemlich zerlegt, dafür habe ich eine härtere Feder fürs HT!


----------



## qualle-online (5. Februar 2004)

@GrüneRose
Ja Sorry.  Bin 
 z.zt T-Offline, kann nur alle paar Tage kurz ins Forum
                       schauen und          
vorerst pleite. Wenn du jemand anderen findest der Sie
                       nimmt verkaufs ihm.
@Rest
Viel Spaß beim posen (ausser dangerousD, der sein bike ja (wie ich) noch nicht hat)    Hoffe das ihr gutes Wetter bekommt.


----------



## qualle-online (5. Februar 2004)

------


----------



## dangerousD (5. Februar 2004)

Vanio
@dangerous
Ich bin mit dabei am KK! Problem - wie komme ich dahin!? wie soll ich dein Angebot zum Mitnehmen verstehen :rolleyes:  :rolleyes:  :rolleyes: Fähsrt du mit dem Auto!??!
Bin am Lernen und einfacher per Mail als im Forum zu erreichen.[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> @koeni
> Was sagen wir dem Onkel?? Sollten wir dieses Mal mit zwei Autos starten oder auf Ivan's Kondi hoffen und darauf, daß er sich zum KK findet?
> (Falls Du das lesen kannst: Nur Spaß, Ivan!  )
> 
> Wenn Du nix dagegen hast, kann ich ja Ivan mitnehmen. Schnellster Weg nach Korb ist meiner Meinung nach eh' der über Stuttgart... Du kannst ja Taxi für Jörg oder Matze spielen. Nur so als Vorschlag...


----------



## Koeni (5. Februar 2004)

@dangerous
Ich könnte schon auch Taxi spielen,war selbst sowieso noch nicht am KK und könnte ein Guide gebrauchen.


Wer liegt denn bei mir auf'm Weg? Wenn jemand mitfahren will,dann soll er sich bemerkbar machen.


----------



## Vanio (5. Februar 2004)

@Dangerous & Koni

Ja, ja... ihr fürchtet schon vor meinem Kondi! ist ein gutes Anerkennungszeichen!      
Ich mein - wenn jemand von euch sowieso durch meine Gegend fährt, kann er mich mitnehmen, sonst wird mein Kondi noch besser und werde über allen hinausragen (sch.... für euch)


----------



## Vanio (5. Februar 2004)

!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (5. Februar 2004)

Also, als der Walde noch der Walde war und nicht der Bergauf-Ausruher, da hat er mir mal eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung gegeben. Daher weiß ich schon, wo's lang geht  Kann mein Wissen ja mit Dir teilen, Koni! Dann kannste mit Deinem Guide drüber diskutieren.  Würde trotzdem vorschlagen, daß wir im Mini-Konvoi fahren, wenn es sich anbietet. 

Jetzt habe ich aber genug vorgeschlagen! Demnächst kommen also wieder die üblichen Sinnlos-Beiträge mit coolen Sprüchen und wenig Inhalt von mir...


----------



## Koeni (5. Februar 2004)

Wenn du echt so fahren willst,dann kannst du dir jemand anderen suchen,der mit dir im Konvoi fährt ,bist halt ein ortsunkundiger Ostmann(hoffentlich gibt das keine Haue am Sonntag  )


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (5. Februar 2004)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe jetzt doch ein wenig den Überblick verloren... 

Also am Smstag geht's nach Kornwestheim und am Sonntag zum Korber Kopf, korrekt?
Sonntag Korber Kopf so gegen 14:00 Uhr? Und Samstag Kornwestheim ab wann?

Wer wird denn am Samstag und/oder am Sonntag dabei sein?


----------



## Der Simon (5. Februar 2004)

Der Simon wird wohl am Samstag in K'heim auftreten. 
@Walde
Ich hoffe mal, du bringst den DerWosHausRockt mit. Hab ihm aber auch schon ne Mail geschrieben!

simon


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (5. Februar 2004)

Der Simon schrieb:
			
		

> Der Simon wird wohl am Samstag in K'heim auftreten.
> @Walde
> Ich hoffe mal, du bringst den DerWosHausRockt mit. Hab ihm aber auch schon ne Mail geschrieben!
> 
> simon



Ja,

ich hoffe auch, dass er am Samstag mitkommt. Ich werde ihn heute abend beim streeten vermutlich sehen und ihn dann gleich nochmal darauf ansprechen. 

Freu' mich schon auf's Wochenende.


----------



## Backwoods (5. Februar 2004)

Hi,

hat mal jemand den wetterbericht angeschaut   ?

wenns tatsächlich kalt genug wird, wirds ja wenigstens ein snow ride. ne schlammschlacht am KK macht wenig sinn   

vielleicht sollten wir dann kurzfristig noch auf rumdillern umplanen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (5. Februar 2004)

also ich kenn den weg zum korber kopf, kann taxi spielen(kriege einige leute und räder unter)und cannstatt(da wohn ich) liegt voll auf dem weg an den KK!
und nochmal zur errinnerung: in WN noch nette BMX bahn, also wer hat HT mit!
wenns arg nass ist macht KK aber echt keinen sinn!


----------



## dangerousD (5. Februar 2004)

Tatsächlich... da war ja noch das Wetter! [email protected]*k! Also ein bißchen Regen macht mir nix aus, aber wenn der KK dann unfahrbar ist, können wir ja zum *FK* ausweichen.

@koeni
Haue gibt's nicht, bloß auf's Maul    Karten kann ich natürlich auch lesen (für irgendwas müssen ja 3 Jahre Bunte Wehr gut sein  ), aber das Rumtingeln über die Dörfer dauert fast so lange wie von Cannstatt über die B14 nach Korb zu fahren. Kannste glauben... 

Wenn der Jörg sich aber so schön anbietet, kann er den Ivan ja auch mitnehmen. Und wir zwei fahren zusammen. Zieh Dich schon mal warm an  , weil es soll kälter werden am WE!


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (5. Februar 2004)

Hi,

wegen Korber Kopf:

Bin auch dafür einfach mal rauszufahren und sich dort die Streckenverhältnisse anzuschauen.
Aus Göppingen bzw. Umgebung werden wir dann zu dritt anrücken.

Nochmals wegen Kornwestheim:
Ab wann ist jemand von euch auf der Strecke anzutreffen?
Aus Göppingen kommen zwei. Abfahrt wird wohl so gegen mittag sein.

@Der Simon: 
Derwoshausrockt hat am WE leider keine Zeit.


----------



## Floater (5. Februar 2004)

schade mit dem hausrocker!
wer kommt den dann jeweils mit?

und wegen zeit samstag in KWheim werf ich mal ganz wild
13.00 UHR
in den raum
was halten da die anderen davon?


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (5. Februar 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> schade mit dem hausrocker!
> wer kommt den dann jeweils mit?
> 
> und wegen zeit samstag in KWheim werf ich mal ganz wild
> ...



Hi,

am Samstag: Jan (kennst Du sicherlich noch von Todtnau) und ich. 
Am Sonntag: Jan, Reno und ich.


----------



## Floater (5. Februar 2004)

...na dann kann ja mal wieder tüchtig die sch... gerockt werden! juchu!


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (5. Februar 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ...na dann kann ja mal wieder tüchtig die sch... gerockt werden! juchu!



 
Ich hoffe ja, dass ich am Samstag endlich einen (ein paar) Trick(s) lerne...
Hoffentlich verlässt mich nicht wieder die Kraft, sobald ich mal eingefahren bin...


----------



## Floater (5. Februar 2004)

...na soweit kommts noch, reicht ja wohl, daß du überall höher und weiter springst, ticks müssen ja jetzt nicht auch noch sein!


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (5. Februar 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ...na soweit kommts noch, reicht ja wohl, daß du überall höher und weiter springst, ticks müssen ja jetzt nicht auch noch sein!


Danke , aber das drüber springen ist ja erst der Anfang. Ein wenig Style sollte halt schon dabei sein.


----------



## dangerousD (5. Februar 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ...na soweit kommts noch, reicht ja wohl, daß du überall höher und weiter springst, ticks müssen ja jetzt nicht auch noch sein!



Kerl, Kerl, Kerl... die Ansätze sind bei Dir doch schon mal nicht schlecht.   Nicht über die anderen beschweren, selber machen! Und vor allem: Finger weg von der Bremse  Sobald mein Chromesel da ist, gehen wir mal wieder zusammen los! 
Vorher vergnügen wir uns aber beim Schnell-Berab-Fahren oder Extrem-Schlamm-Schlachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (6. Februar 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> hat mal jemand den wetterbericht angeschaut   ?
> wenns tatsächlich kalt genug wird, wirds ja wenigstens ein snow ride. ne schlammschlacht am KK macht wenig sinn
> vielleicht sollten wir dann kurzfristig noch auf rumdillern umplanen.



Dem will ich mal anschliessen, KK u. Schlamm ist mir zu heikel, zumal ich gestern zum allerersten Mal auf Flats unterwegs war. Hab's sogar ohne Stürze u. blutige Schienbeine überstanden, aber jetzt fehlt mir irgendwie der Schwung beim Absprung   

*Planänderung: Sonntag, 14:00 Uni-Teich ?*

CU,
Zerg


----------



## dangerousD (6. Februar 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> [...], aber jetzt fehlt mir irgendwie der Schwung beim Absprung



Hä??? Verstehe ich auch nicht. Müss'mer wohl mal zusammen üben gehen, gleich nach dem Tauschen  

Wegen Terminänderung:

Laßt uns erst mal abwarten, was da kommt!  Manchmal sollen sich die Wetterfrösche auch um ein oder zwei Tage verschätzen. Habe ich gehört! Können ja dann Sonntag spontan (um-)entscheiden, oder?


----------



## zerg10 (6. Februar 2004)

Bin vorher nur mit Clickies gefahren u. da konnte ich noch so Schwung holen, also mit den Beinen "ziehen". 
Bedeutet also *üben, üben, üben * 

Okay, Sonntag dann Spontanentscheidung ...


----------



## dangerousD (6. Februar 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin vorher nur mit Clickies gefahren u. da konnte ich noch so Schwung holen, also mit den Beinen "ziehen".
> Bedeutet also *üben, üben, üben *



He, da kann ich Dich beruhigen. Ich mach das jetzt seit vier Jahren OldSchool (also mit Plattformpedalen) und würde nicht wieder zurücktauschen...  Kostet halt am Anfang ein wenig Zeit, aber die Tage werden ja wieder länger  Außerdem sieht es geschmeidiger aus, wenn man's auch ohne Clickies beherrscht. Kannste glauben


----------



## Koeni (6. Februar 2004)

Ich hab auch noch zwei Sätze clicks im Keller, da bleiben sie aber auch, die werden nie wieder gefahren.(Kaufen??  ).
Zerg, stell dir vor,ich hab mir weiße v8 bestellt :kotz:,waren aber billig.

Morgen soll das Wetter gut sein und am Sonntag schlecht,richtig?

Deshalb würde ich gerne morgen vernünftig fahren gehen und am Sonntag schauen,was bei dem Wetter möglich ist.

Wenn's bei Euch nur anders klappt.....alleine fahren geh ich natürlich auch nicht


----------



## dangerousD (6. Februar 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb würde ich gerne morgen vernünftig fahren gehen und am Sonntag schauen,was bei dem Wetter möglich ist.
> 
> Wenn's bei Euch nur anders klappt.....alleine fahren geh ich natürlich auch nicht



Meinereiner kann *nur Sonntag*. Da ist mir dann egal, wie das Wetter ist.   ICH MUSS RAUS!!!    Fänd's natürlich toll, wenn dann noch jemand mitkommt...


----------



## Koeni (6. Februar 2004)

Soooo,

Ich heh morgen mit'm chris zum Frauenkopf zum "Downhillen" bzw. Trails rocken.Ganz gemütlich und mit den Fullys. So ca. um 13.00 Uhr. Am Sonntag soll's kälter werden und wie oben schon gesagt,will ich das gute Wetter zum "richtig" fahren nutzen.
Ausserdem kommt meine Sattelstütze sowieso noch nicht diese Woche hat Ivan mir gemailt(Also kein HT).

Wer sich da anschließen will, der schreibe mir eine SMS oder halt hier über's Forum.

Sonntag wird man sehen....

Schüüüüßßßß


----------



## driver79 (6. Februar 2004)

mit fully fahrn wird wohl nix bei mir.

die neuen bremsen bekomm ich nicht bis morgen. somit wird meine cc-waffe    herhalten müssen (siehe eure bikes threat).

bis morgen cya


----------



## Floater (6. Februar 2004)

also morgen um 1?
notfallplan bei scheißwetter: unter die brücke bei schorndorf(die sprünge am Si zentrum wurden ja platt gemacht    ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphill-Chiller (6. Februar 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> also morgen um 1?
> notfallplan bei scheißwetter: unter die brücke bei schorndorf(die sprünge am Si zentrum wurden ja platt gemacht    ??



Hi Jörg,

Jan (wenn er nach der heutigen Party morgen mittag fit genug ist) und ich werden dann gegen 13:00 Uhr an der BMX-Strecke in Kornwestheim sein.

Die "Sprünge" unter der Brücke bei Schorndorf finde ich keine gute Alternative. Zwei aus Schorndorf und ich waren vor ungefähr drei Wochen mal dort und der Zustand war und ist sicherlich noch miserabel (war ja, soweit ich mich erinneren kann, eigentlich nie wirklich gut).
Ralf hat erzählt, dass es direkt an der B10 (auf der rechten Seite, von GP Richtung S kommend) unterhalb einer der Brücken einen netten Skatepark geben soll, der auch mit Bikes befahren werden kann. Der Park soll von der B10 zum Teil einsehbar sein. Werde morgen bei der Fahrt nach Kornwestheim mal danach Ausschau halten. Ggf. den Ralf per Handy kontaktieren.

Also dann bis morgen.


----------



## Floater (7. Februar 2004)

wetter ist ja zum glück gut!also brauchen wir ja unter keine brücken.
der skate park ist hws. der auf dem gelände der landesgartenschau plochingen. wenn ihr über die langezogene brücke vor plochingen fahrt könnt ihr unten rechts recht deutlich einen künstlichen kletterfelsen sehen. daneben dann der skatepark.
können wir uns gern mal anschauen!


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (7. Februar 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> wetter ist ja zum glück gut!also brauchen wir ja unter keine brücken.
> der skate park ist hws. der auf dem gelände der landesgartenschau plochingen. wenn ihr über die langezogene brücke vor plochingen fahrt könnt ihr unten rechts recht deutlich einen künstlichen kletterfelsen sehen. daneben dann der skatepark.
> können wir uns gern mal anschauen!



Hi,

ach da ist der Park... ich hab da schon zig mal runtergeschaut aber außer dem Kletterfelsen nie was interessantes gesehen. 

Wir haben uns vorgenommen, da mal hinzufahren. Muß aber nicht unbedingt heute sein.

Jan hat sich vorhin bei mir gemeldet und abgesagt, da er von gestern noch ziemlich mitgenommen ist. Werde somit heute alleine rausfahren.


----------



## Koeni (7. Februar 2004)

Dann bilden wir heute wohl zwei Zweierteams, aber vielleicht klappt's dann morgen.
Viel Spaß beim Hüpfen!


----------



## driver79 (7. Februar 2004)

war ne nette kurze ausfahrt heut am fk. 

@koni

bin fast noch trocken heim gekommen.


----------



## Floater (7. Februar 2004)

KW-heim war auch seeehr geil!

morgen wohl kein KK?
dafür FK?
wann?

und wie waren die trails heute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (7. Februar 2004)

Also, ihr hattet ja alle heute schon Euren Spaß... Hoffe, daß trotzdem morgen noch jemand mit möchte! Solange es morgen trocken bleibt (HOFF!), könnte man ja noch über KK nachdenken. Oder? Ansonsten dann doch FK... habe den Dürrbach ja jetzt schon bei Matsch und Schnee gesehen - war beide Male lustig! Wäre also auch dafür zu haben. Vielleicht sollten wir morgen vormittag (also vor zwölf  ) noch mal das Forum für kurzfristige Absprachen nutzen. Oder die guten. alten Handys   WILL AUF JEDEN FALL INS GELÄNDE!!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Februar 2004)

Halli hallo, potz blitz tra ra, der Störteufel ist wieder da.  
Wie ich sehe, seid Ihr bereit Eure Räder zu putzen.  
Ich werde meine leicht überreizten Knie noch schonen. Da muss ich auch nicht soviel putzen. 

@Koni
Wann ist die Einweihungsfahrt mit dem HT? Gibbet dann Sekt oder Müsli für alle?
@danger
Isses gekommen, Dein verchromtes???

Wart Ihr nun eigentlich im Film??
Hab noch einen Termin gefunden, welchen ich wahrnehmen könnte. Natürlich nicht hier in Stgt..  War es gut?


----------



## Floater (7. Februar 2004)

@steppi
flim war gut, aber halt sehr schneelastig, kommt übrigens heute nochmal um 23.00 im ambo und am mi um 20.30(?)


----------



## Floater (7. Februar 2004)

und wegen morgen wenns bis moregen mittag trocken bleibt gienge KK eventuell wirklich.


----------



## zerg10 (7. Februar 2004)

@All
Morgens soll's schneien, igitt. Wäre also nach wie vor für ein bisschen 'rumhüpfen am Unigelände bzw. rund um Vaihingen. Und 14:00 würde bei mir prima passen.
Muss doch morgen die nächste Evolutionsstufe meines Poserbikes (Weisse V8, 26'' Doubletrack vorne) ausführen.

@Dangerous
Unser "Tausch" ist eines die vorletzte Sache, die zur Perfektion fehlt...

@Steppenwolf
Du morgen auch dabei ? Kannste ja vom Boarden erzählen 

@floater
Nächster Mittwoch wird dann wohl mein Tag werden. 

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Februar 2004)

@floater
Da muss ich gleich mal nachsehen ob der läuft. Das wäre cool.

@zerg
Ich hab leider kein Bike morgen. Ich muss es erst wieder holen. Der dämpfer war doch weg. Das war der erste Dämpfer den ich je klein gekriegt habe. 
Leider habe ich wieder einen Luft-Dämpfer bekommen.  Na ja mal sehn.
Boarden war nicht schlecht. Macht Spaß aber ich werde mir doch wieder Ski kaufen. Das Wetter war 6 Tage einfach nur   . Sonne Pur. Leider hat die auch den Schnee fefre**en.


----------



## dangerousD (7. Februar 2004)

@steppi

Willkommen zurück! Und zieh Dir den Film rein, ist der Hammer! Zugegebener Maßen viel Schnee, aber einfach nur geniale Bilder!   
Was mein Chrom-Baby angeht: ich erwarte es nächste Woche  Dann kann ich endlich wieder HT-moshen gehen. Immer nur Fully is' doch auch keine Lösung...   


@Morgen-Nachmittag-Ausfahrer

1400 ist eine gute Zeit für was auch immer. Hauptsache bewegen... Ich hoffe ja immer noch darauf, daß ich endlich mal den KK unter die Räder nehmen kann. Aber wie geschrieben, laßt uns das morgen entscheiden!


@zerg
Tausch klingt gut, jetzt sollte es endlich mal klappen! Ist ja nur zum Wohle Deiner Schnee-Eule. Oder wie die heißt  Apropos Schnee: besser als Regen, oder?


----------



## Koeni (8. Februar 2004)

Guten Morgen,

hier schneits und regnets immer abwechselnd,beste Bedingungen für KK also  . Für mich heißt das, entweder Schlammschlacht am FK, dillern in Vaihingen,oder Bettruhe.

@Steppi
HT ist fast fertig,fährt schon,nur ohne Vorderbremse und ohne Sattelstütze. Bau dir auch eins auf und wir essen Müsli mit Sekt  

Gestern war's mal wieder richtig gut zu fahren am FK,alle Strecken waren top!Leider waren wir nur zu zweit,war aber trotzdem erste Sahne.Und hier noch ein Bild für alle,die gestern nicht wollten und sich heute einsauen werden


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Februar 2004)

@Koni
Auf dem Bild ist aber Matsch zu erkennen. Die Landung war sicher eklig und fies.    Das mit dem HT wär schon nicht schlecht. Aber halt ziemlich kostspielig. Die härtesten Brocken wären ja Gabel und Bremsen.
Mal sehen wie sich mein Konto so entwickelt. 
@Danger
Werde jetzt gleich mal schauen wann der Film läuft.

Nun mal kurz zur Wetterlage in Vaihingen:
hier hat es die ganze NAcht ordentlich geblasen. Und es gab auch REgen. Jetzt geht nur Wind. Aber das wie gesagt ordentlich und recht kühl. Ihr solltet also ein paar geschützte Stellen wie den Wald aufsuchen.


----------



## Koeni (8. Februar 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Koni
> Auf dem Bild ist aber Matsch zu erkennen. Die Landung war sicher eklig und fies.



Du fantasierst.  



> Aber halt ziemlich kostspielig. Die härtesten Brocken wären ja Gabel und Bremsen.



Gabeln gibt's echt günstig ab ca.200 neu und Bremsen halt gebraucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (8. Februar 2004)

Auf Grund der Großwetterlage mit heftig Wind wäre ich auch eher für geschützte Stellen, soll heißen Wald! Genauer: FK. Sch*** auf den Schlamm  , der macht wenigstens eine gesunde Haut!   

*Wer ist dabei, so gegen zwei? Stelle zum Treffen ist wieder Stelle...* ich bin aber auch wieder witzig heute


----------



## Koeni (8. Februar 2004)

Wenn's bis dahin nicht wieder zu regnen anfängt bin ich dabei,du fährst?


----------



## driver79 (8. Februar 2004)

also dann um 14:00 an der stelle bin dabei bei jedem wetter. 


auch bei sonne.


----------



## Koeni (8. Februar 2004)

Okay,dann steht das jetzt, Rest über Handy?

Wo sind sie denn, die ganzen Ivans,Floaters und zergse? Und Backwoods, ich seh genau,dass du hier abhängst, also A... hoch und ab zur Stelle


----------



## Floater (8. Februar 2004)

...warscheinlich auch dabei


----------



## Backwoods (8. Februar 2004)

also ich werd nochmal drüber nachdenken und dann den floater oder koeni am handy anrufen

14:00 wird sowieso knapp für mich. hab gerad nen riesen hunger und muss jetzt erstmal was essen.


----------



## zerg10 (8. Februar 2004)

@Windstopper
Na gut, dann also 14:00 an der Stelle ...


----------



## Koeni (8. Februar 2004)

@zerg
Und bring mal wiedr ein richtiges Fahrrad mit,bitte! Dann kannst du endlich mal durch die Rinne jagen


----------



## dangerousD (8. Februar 2004)

Servus Jungs,

trotz eigentlich widriger Bedingungen war's ein lustiger Ausritt!  Danke an alle, die Wind und Wetter getrotzt haben...  

Ach ja, wer hat Bock, mein Bike zu putzen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Februar 2004)

Hallo Jungs,
habe heute mal an Euch gedacht als ich meinen Cappuchino getrunken und den waagerecht fliegenden Schneeflocken zugesehen habe.   War ziemlich windig. Danach bin ich in den Keller und habe neue Reifen montiert.  
Das Rad war sauber und ist es immernoch.   

@zerg
Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, warst Du auch noch nicht im Film. Hast Du Lust am Mittwoch mitzukommen? Dann können wir morgen Karten bestellen.
Sag mal Bescheid.

@Danger
Hab die Tiogas heute mal montiert. Sehen ziemlich schmal aus.   
Hoffe halt auf guten Grip. Deine Felgen geben dem Reifen halt noch mehr Optik.


----------



## Backwoods (8. Februar 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs,
> @zerg
> Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, warst Du auch noch nicht im Film. Hast Du Lust am Mittwoch mitzukommen? Dann können wir morgen Karten bestellen.
> Sag mal Bescheid.



wann wäre das mittwoch? da hät ich nähmlich auch zeit! wie heisst der film? ist das diese nacht des gleitens (kann kein französisch  deswegen der titel auf deutsch)

@all
war spassig heut, trotz der verhältnisse. beim dürrbachtrail kann man richtig was lernen. das 2. mal hab ich schon einíge stellen gemeisterst wo vorher ncoh ein fuss am boden war    und der neue kicker unten ist ja auch   

aber dieses bike putzen und pflegen  :kotz:  mich langsam an. ich brauch hier jedesmal 1 1/2 stunden bis bike und ich sauber und geölt sind. nächsten sonntag klappts hoffentlich mit dem skifoarn am fellhorn


----------



## Floater (8. Februar 2004)

film war nacht des gleitens(nuit de la glisse)

heut wars echt mal wieder nett. vor lauter matsch konnte ich mich eigentlich gar nicht über die plattgemachten kicker aufregen


----------



## Backwoods (8. Februar 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> film war nacht des gleitens(nuit de la glisse)
> 
> heut wars echt mal wieder nett. vor lauter matsch konnte ich mich eigentlich gar nicht über die plattgemachten kicker aufregen



welche platt gemachten kicker? hab ich vor lauter matsch was übersehen? ich hab heut nur den neuen kicker am ende vom dürrbachtal wargenommen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Februar 2004)

@Backwoods 
Der Film beginnt 20:30 im Ambo.
Wenn der Zerg noch in die puschen kommt  können wir ja Karten bestellen.
Meinst Du eigentlich die Kicker, welche weiter oben sind und nicht direkt auf dem Trail?

@Floater
Welche Kicker sind platt. Etwa die oben zur Rinne??


----------



## zerg10 (9. Februar 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Backwoods
> Der Film beginnt 20:30 im Ambo.
> Wenn der Zerg noch in die puschen kommt  können wir ja Karten bestellen.
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Februar 2004)

@zerg
Das mit den Karten holen wäre nicht schlecht. Hätte zumindest nix dagegen.
Ich bräuchte 2 Karten. Annett will auch mit. Sag aber nochmal Bescheid damit ich Sie nochmal fragen kann. Kannst ja auch ne SMS schicken.

Am Philosophen weg gab es doch gar keine Kicker. Meinst sicher die 2 zum Fußbad runter. Ich fand die eh zu steil und nicht schön geshapt. Evtl. entstehen da ja jetzt schöne.  
Ich hoffe auf gutes Wetter zum WE. Da kann ich auch mal wieder mit. Muss dann aber wieder putzen.


----------



## dangerousD (9. Februar 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Danger
> Hab die Tiogas heute mal montiert. Sehen ziemlich schmal aus.
> Hoffe halt auf guten Grip. Deine Felgen geben dem Reifen halt noch mehr Optik.



Das liegt nicht nur an meinen "Freedom-Rims"   (für alle Unwissenden: Mavic kommt aus Frankreich), sondern auch am Gewicht meines "Eisenschweins"! Das läßt die Reifen immer so platt und damit breit aussehen  Mein Tip: kauf Dir erstens MTB- statt RR-Felgen   und zweitens gieß den Rahmen mit Blei aus    Dann kommen die Reifen richtig fett rüber! 
Was mich aber eigentlich wundert: wieso willst Du breite Reifen, wenn Du mit Luftdämpfer fährst? Für CC-Feilen reichen doch auch 1,95er...      

NUR SPASS


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Februar 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Das liegt nicht nur an meinen "Freedom-Rims"   (für alle Unwissenden: Mavic kommt aus Frankreich), sondern auch am Gewicht meines "Eisenschweins"! Das läßt die Reifen immer so platt und damit breit aussehen  Mein Tip: kauf Dir erstens MTB- statt RR-Felgen   und zweitens gieß den Rahmen mit Blei aus    Dann kommen die Reifen richtig fett rüber!
> Was mich aber eigentlich wundert: wieso willst Du breite Reifen, wenn Du mit Luftdämpfer fährst? Für CC-Feilen reichen doch auch 1,95er...
> 
> NUR SPASS


----------



## zerg10 (9. Februar 2004)

@Danger u. Steppi
Zumindest gestern wäre ich froh über ein paar schmale Regenreifen gewesen. Dann hätte ich auch nich' soviel Dreck in die Fresse bekommen, konnte ja gegen Ende kaum noch labern...


----------



## dangerousD (9. Februar 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Danger u. Steppi
> Zumindest gestern wäre ich froh über ein paar schmale Regenreifen gewesen. Dann hätte ich auch nich' soviel Dreck in die Fresse bekommen, konnte ja gegen Ende kaum noch labern...



Da mussu nur lauder schbreschen, dann fliescht de Dreck von ganz alleine wech... alaska?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Februar 2004)

Kennt jemand eine Internetseite auf der man Infos zu 

Ski-
Herstellern
Sortiment
Einsatzbereich

nachlesen kann.
Ich kann nix gescheites finden.

das Wetter wird besser  .


Nicht vergessen am Samstag ist Valentinstag.  
Hoffentlich gibt das keine Probleme mit dem Biken.


----------



## Floater (10. Februar 2004)

...heute jemand spontan zeit?FK rumdillern bahn, bin zu allen schandtaten bereit!


----------



## dangerousD (10. Februar 2004)

@steppi

Yep, Valentinstag. Da bin ich schon verplant  Biken wird da also nix... aber diese Woche kommt mein neues gebrauchtes Baby!  Eventuell wird dann Freitag noch getestet. Wenn das zeitlich hinhaut. Ansonsten Sonntag wieder.  Dann aber richtig lange...    

@floater
Hätte heute schon Lust, aber keine Zeit... ab nächste Woche wird's einfacher, da hab ich dann mein HT immer im Auto liegen   Dann kann man spontan losreiten!


----------



## Koeni (10. Februar 2004)

@Steppi

Vielleicht kannst dudamit was anfangen.


----------



## Floater (10. Februar 2004)

...also ich war heut auf dem dürrbach trail  
zustandsbericht:matsch immer noch, ist aber klebriger geworden.
ein vorschlag fürs WE: heubach(siehe pic); lässt sich auch prima  mit KK kombinieren(und in heubach wird eher für jeden was dabei sein)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Februar 2004)

@Floater

  Dein Rad ist jetzt dreckig.   
 
Am Sonntag soll das Wetter ja gut werden und somit sollte das Holz trocken sein. Hab zwar Angst aber würde mitkommen. Da muss ich diese Woche noch ein wenig üben. Wie sind die Drops so. Ich bin nähmlich öfter mal Frontlastig.   Liegt aber am   bauch.   

Ist Sonntag OK?? Samstag wird Frauentechnisch echt schwer.  

@Danger
Bin mal gespannt was ich so am Samstag machen darf.   Noch ist kein Schlachtplan gemacht.

@Koni
Ich schau mir jetzt mal Deinen Link an.


----------



## Koeni (10. Februar 2004)

Ich will sowieso schon lange mal nach Heubach, sieht zwar alles recht flach aus, aber die Wippe könnte lustig werden...solange man nicht runter fällt.

Ich bin flexibel, ist mir also egal ob Samstag oder Sonntag.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Februar 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will sowieso schon lange mal nach Heubach, sieht zwar alles recht flach aus, aber die Wippe könnte lustig werden...solange man nicht runter fällt.
> 
> Ich bin flexibel, ist mir also egal ob Samstag oder Sonntag.



Ich denke mal, dass Flach, für den Anfang gut ist. Wippe ist schon so 2m hoch. Schätze ich mal. 

Flexibel  >> Sonntag

Übringens war den Link nicht schlecht. Muss mich dort noch ein wenig umsehen.


----------



## Koeni (10. Februar 2004)

Von mir aus Sonntag, bin am Samstag auf 'ner Party und kann dann am Sonntag bestimmt nicht fahren  .
Da bin ich in der Zwickmühle: 
Eigentlich sollten wir früher los als sonst,damit es sich auch lohnt.Andererseits wären ein paar Stunden Schlaf auch nicht schlecht...

Ihr macht das schon passend


----------



## boerni (10. Februar 2004)

hi,
ich bin neu in stuttgart und such noch ein paar leute mit den man fahren kann. kann man sich bei euch mal einklincken. wär nett. 
gruss


----------



## Floater (10. Februar 2004)

@boerni dann sag ich mal als erster hallo in stuttgart! wo wohnst denn?was(stil)fährst denn?

@all: dann heubach an nem trockenen sonntag?gegen ausschlafen hat ja sicher niemand was  
drops sind höchstens so 80 cm und müssen nicht gefahren werden, alles in allem ist das so gebaut, daß es mehr aufs saubere fahren als auf krasse aktionen ankommt.
und zwecks von der wippe fliegen könnt ihr ja mal den bachwoods oder den reno fragen  

und ja, mein bike ist echt wieder dreckig, nachdem ichs gestern für 2euro sowas von sauber gewaschen hab, muss auch mal in so nen rad schädlingsvernichter investieren


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Februar 2004)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> ich bin neu in stuttgart und such noch ein paar leute mit den man fahren kann. kann man sich bei euch mal einklincken. wär nett.
> gruss



@boerni

Logisch. Schau halt mal rein und komm vorbei.

@Koni
Du packst das schon am Sonntag.   
Falls ich Samstag doch Zeit habe kann man ja noch ne Rund drehen. Aber ich will mich hier mal nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen.  
Wenn es bei den meisten am Samstag besser ist, isses halt so. Fahr ich mit Danger halt am Sonntag. Der is sicher heiß.   ups.

@zerg und Rest

Kommt noch jemand mit?? 

Mal ne andere Frage>> Was ist eigentlich mit Beat, Holle und den anderen Racern? Hat jemand Infos?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Februar 2004)

@Floater

Warst schneller.  
Bei "Bachwoods" haste Dich sicher verschrieben. Es seidenn neben der Wippe ist ein Bach und der Backwoods ist hinein geplumpst.  
 

Dann schau mer ma wer noch mitkommt.


----------



## Floater (10. Februar 2004)

...ach das packt der koni schon. bin am sonntag morgen auch erst um 7 ins bett und hatte dann doch bei der zweiten dürrbach aktion etwas mit dem frühstück zu kämpfen.

@boerni wenn du am sonntag gleich zeit hast lernst auch noch was vom ländle kennen, subbr´sach für jonge leid!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (10. Februar 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> sieht zwar alles recht flach aus, aber die Wippe könnte lustig werden...solange man nicht runter fällt.


vorsicht mit so pauschalen aussagen. da gehts stellen weise schon so steil rauf und runter, dass bestimmt nicht alle alles fahren werden  



			
				Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Wippe ist schon so 2m hoch. Schätze ich mal.


 Na ja wenn man vom falschen ende fällt vielleicht auch etwas mehr.



			
				Floater schrieb:
			
		

> und zwecks von der wippe fliegen könnt ihr ja mal den bachwoods oder den reno fragen



mein saftey jacket hat jedenfalls ganze arbeit gleistet. und seid dem glaub ich auch das der viper mx nicht so schlecht ist wie so einige behaupten. bis auf ne abschürfung an der schulter und ein blauer fleck am schädel ist mir nix passiert, aber full face rulez   , weil viel besser gepolstert innen  

lasst euch keine angst machen   . bei guten wetter bin ich jedenfalls am fellhorn

wer mit klickies kommt.....   

die strecke ins tal runter ist auch geil und table unten nett zu üben


----------



## dangerousD (11. Februar 2004)

@boerni
Servus! War auch vor kurzem noch neu und wurde ohne großartige Rituale aufgenommen   Super Leutz hat's hier, und jede Menge Schlamm!  

@steppi
Wie soll ich das denn verstehen? Ich und heiß??? Ich hoffe mal, Du beziehst Dich auf's Reiten...  Reiten mögen wir doch alle    

@all
Jau, am Sonntag endlich mal richtig abfahren! Action ist immer gut! Und wer hoch hinaus will, kann ruhig auch mal tief fallen. Aber bitte mit Style!  Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei... es darf ruhig auch länger dauern!  

@koni
Solange Du mir nicht ins Auto :kotz: , spiele ich auch wieder Taxi!


----------



## Koeni (11. Februar 2004)

Ich geb mir Mühe, wenn das Wetter so mies bleibt,dauert die Party sowieso nicht so lange(Outdoorparty).


----------



## tde (11. Februar 2004)

@all: bin wieder zurück aus dem Urlaub und brauche dringend Bewegung und Draußen-Aktion im Wald. Wäre also auch Sonntag dabei, wenn es irgendwo auf Tour geht. Heubach oder Street hätte ich allerdings weniger Lust, denn ein bisschen Metermachen wäre ganz nett. Was ist mit den Tourern wie Holle, zerg usw., wie sind eure Pläne? Frauenkopf, Solitude, Krummbachtal, mir eigentlich alles recht. 

@boerni: genau, schau einfach bei einem der Treffen vorbei, ist ohne Vertragszwang


----------



## dangerousD (11. Februar 2004)

Hier noch mal meine Meinung bezüglich Sonntag:

HEUBACH... HEUBACH... HEUBACH... HEUBACH... HEUBACH... HEUBACH... HEUBACH... HEUBACH... HEUBACH... HEUBACH... HEUBACH... HEUBACH... HEUBACH... HEUBACH... HEUBACH... HEUBACH... HEUBACH... HEUBACH... HEUBACH... HEUBACH... HEUBACH... HEUBACH!!!!!!!

Deutlich geworden, was ich meine?   Ein bißchen Spaß muß sein... 

Sollte das Wetter wider Erwarten schlecht sein, geht sicher auch FK oder ähnliches  Aber Bock auf Putzen habe ich im Moment eher weniger, nach der letzten erfolgreichen Schlammschlacht.   Falls mein HT da sein sollte (  Wunschtermin Freitag  ), ginge auch Street oder irgend eine BMX-Bahn. Da kann man sich auch schön fertig machen, so richtig mit aus der Puste kommen  

Aber eigentlich würde ich schon lieber nach HEUBACH... HEUBACH... HEUBACH... HEUBACH... HEUBACH... HEUBACH...


----------



## Floater (11. Februar 2004)

...hoffe mal das heubach geschrei des vorredners war copy+paste generiert, sonst  
von heubach aus lassen sich auch schöne touren fahren(leute, es liegt auf der alb)könnte auch evtl. nen guide organisieren.
an alle hardtail mit kleinem/mittlerem kettenblatt fahrer: auch das geht in heubach, dürfte sogar mehr spaß machen, da wendigkeit dort w9ichtiger als federweg(also koni+dirk, es darf gepost werden)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (11. Februar 2004)

Wenn die Hibike-Affen endlich mal die Sattelstütze rausrücken und der chris mir meinen Adapter für die Vorderbremse noch besorgen kann, dann komm' ich mit HT.

Ich oute mich ab heute offiziel als Antitourer  , wer also cc-mäßig abgehen will===> ohne mich .Zumindest sträube ich mich gegen den Ausspruch "Kilometer machen" :kotz:


----------



## Floater (11. Februar 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Hibike-Affen endlich mal die Sattelstütze rausrücken und der chris mir meinen Adapter für die Vorderbremse noch besorgen kann, dann komm' ich mit HT.
> 
> Ich oute mich ab heute offiziel als Antitourer  , wer also cc-mäßig abgehen will===> ohne mich .Zumindest sträube ich mich gegen den Ausspruch "Kilometer machen" :kotz:



was für nen adapter brauchst denn? hayes VR? hab hier noch einen liegen(mit8" scheibe) also leihweise kannst haben, wenns nix wird

@dangerousdirk  DMR da? wenn ja: zeigenzeigenzeigen!!!!!

in heubach gibts auch nen ganz spaßigen dh mit sprunghügels, der sich prima shutteln lässt(so kann man doch auch km schrubben  )


----------



## dangerousD (11. Februar 2004)

@floater

Nee, noch hängt's am Versand...  Hoffe, es ist bis Samstag da! Habe ja Koni's Cam, dann gibt's Bilder. Oder halt mal in echt angucken  Rechne aber inzwischen erst nächste Woche damit  

PS: Es ist ein Azonic...  

@koni
Kilometer kann man auch abwärts schrubben    und gegen etwas Fitneß ist ja nix einzuwenden - wohl aber @floater - gegen den Begriff "poser"  Das diskutieren wir noch aus!


----------



## Floater (11. Februar 2004)

ach ein azonic...denk halt bei Gb irgendwie gleich an DMR, aber du hattest doch auch mal ein trailstar beobachtet, oder?
...aber trailstar hat ja auch jeder!
statt poser lieber teenie bike?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Februar 2004)

Hallo Jungs,

komme gerade aus dem Kino.Ihr wisst ja>>Nuit.... .
War echt nicht schlecht. Die MTB Szenen waren teilweise nicht glücklich gewählt. Das hätte man besser in Szene setzen können. Floater, Du hattest recht. Schneelastig warer der Film. Aber besser aus Surflastig.   Passte halt zur Jahreszeit. Muss jetzt schnell Ski kaufen gehen.
Ich bin auch für Heubach. Wenn man dort auch, wie Floater schreibt, springen üben kann, sowieso. Werde mich langsam mal um eine Pressure Suit kümmern und um einen Fullface. Hat zufällig jemand den 661 Full Comp?
Kann man 661 in Stuttgart kaufen oder probieren.  
Bräuchte das ja eigentlich vor Sonntag.   Wird aber wohl nix.


----------



## driver79 (12. Februar 2004)

@floater

koni braucht nen adapter von int. standart auf 6" postmount. hab den adapter für hr mitgebracht und der passt an seine psylo nicht.



@heubach

wäre evtl. auch dabei. muß ja mitm 222 kommen, da ich mitm ht nicht posen darf.


----------



## dangerousD (12. Februar 2004)

@steppi

Wie es der Zufall will, bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines 2003er SixSixOne Full Bravo 2, das Mittelklasse-Modell. Gab es bei HiBike für 149 Euronen... Versand in 2 Tagen ist die Regel. Also schnell bestellen, dann klappt das auch mit Sonntag! Anprobieren könntest Du ihn  ja schon mal am Freitag (siehe PM)  

Mir paßt die XL, größer geht auch nicht. Schätze mal, Du brauchst die dann auch...  

@floater
Kiddie-Bike? Wir müssen schon wieder reden, glaube ich


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Februar 2004)

Das mit dem testen wäre super. Laut Kopf umfang wäre es ein  L.   
Bin dann aus Kostengründen doch für den Full Comp.


----------



## Floater (12. Februar 2004)

@koni: is2000 auf pm6" hab ich natürlich auch noch rumliegen. und den brauch ich warscheinlich auch (so bald) nicht mehr


----------



## dangerousD (12. Februar 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> @koni: is2000 auf pm6" hab ich natürlich auch noch rumliegen. und den brauch ich warscheinlich auch (so bald) nicht mehr



Genau... denn wer bremst, verliert (an Geschwindigkeit)   Und ohne Bremsen bremst man eben auch nicht   Das war die Sache mit dem bösen Finger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tde (12. Februar 2004)

@Koeni und Heubächler: bin ein wenig irritiert. Dass ihr nach Heubach fahrt, ist schon klar, deshalb spreche ich euch ja gerade NICHT an, auf Tour zu gehen. Aber vielleicht gibt es hier ja noch andere, die am Sonntag lieber in Stuttgart bleiben wollen, um eine FR-Runde zu drehen. Euren Reaktionen nach könnte man meinen, Mountainbiken und Kilometermachen gehörten nun gar nicht zusammen  (Ähem, es gab auch schon einige Todsünder, die sich hier zum RR fahren verabredet haben. Am besten gleich steinigen und dann totfoltern  .) Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch (rolle schließlich selbst gerne bergab und habe nichts gegen Bikepark, BMX-Bahn etc.), aber ich fände es schade, wenn dieser Thread ähnlich inquisatorisch wie das DDD-Forum wird und Leute abschreckt, die auch oder hauptsächlich CC fahren (vielleicht, weil nicht jeder zwangsläufig einen FR-DH-Street-Rider in der Garage stehen hat; Na ja, Holle wird vielleicht demnächst nicht mehr zu den Gehandicapten zählen, falls sein Kontostand stimmt  Und dann stimmt diese Aussage nur noch bedingt  ).    

Deshalb jetzt nochmal: gibt es am Sonntag (explizit: außer den Leuten, die nach Heubach fahren) auf eine FR-Tour innerhalb Stuttgarts (Solitude, Frauenkopf etc.) ausrücken wollen? Dann bitte hier posten und eventuell schon mal Vorschläge machen.


----------



## Koeni (12. Februar 2004)

@floater
Na dann her damit, kann ich mir den morgen holen?


----------



## Koeni (12. Februar 2004)

@tde
Ich will den Thread sicher nicht von cclern befreien, Ihr wart ja zuerst da  .FR-Tour hört sich aber schon um einiges humaner an als "Meter machen".
Mir persönlich ist es eben am liebsten,den kürzesten weg nach oben zu nehmen und alle unnötigen Steigungen zu vermeiden.
Wir werden spätestens im Sommer bestimmt wieder gemeinsam fahren, aber alles, was über 40-50Km geht ist mir halt zu blöde.


----------



## zerg10 (12. Februar 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @tde
> Ich will den Thread sicher nicht von cclern befreien, Ihr wart ja zuerst da  .



Ich lach' mich gleich schlapp, da les' ich mal zwei Tage nicht mit und schon gibt's hier beinahe Grabenkämpfe zwischen MTBlern.  
Jungs, wir fahren alles, nehmen jede(n) mit u. lästern auch kaum über anderer Leute Kondition oder Fahrtechnik. So war's bisher und so sollte es auch bleiben, oder ?   

@All
Bei mir gibts dieses WE weder Heubach noch Tour, bin privat eingespannt.

@Koeni u. Danger
Wann gibt's denn endlich Bilder von Euren Poserschüsseln ?


----------



## tde (12. Februar 2004)

@Koeni: ich, CCler??? Wolle wir nach draußen vor Tür gehen, Alter?  Nee, kennst mich ja: fahre diese Kacktreträder ja auch nur bergauf, um sie wieder runter zu bewegen  . Und normalerweise bewege ich ein Zweirad im Gelände nur mit mindestens 50-pferdiger Verstärkung unterm Hintern. Da aber im Laufe meines kurzen Lebens mein Bauchumfang unproportional zu den einzelnen Lebensjahren gewachsen ist, muss ich jetzt eben das biologische (Fett)-Polsterhemd abstrampeln. Ich will auch zukünftig noch so ansehnlich sein, um mich mit dem anderen Geschlecht paaren zu können  

@zerg: nein keine Grabenkämpfe hier  . Sonntagsfahrer sind und bleiben tolerant und cool wie eine Hippiekommune in San Fransisco 1968  , oderrr? Aber: weiße Teenieräder für angegraute ältere Herrschaften sollte man verbieten  Äh, wo steckst Du gleich noch mal am Sonntag?  

A propos weißer Rahmen: den Cove-Rahmen gibt's wohl nicht mehr in weiß  , soll ich jetzt gänzend oder matt schwarz nehmen? Was meint die Mehrheit?


----------



## zerg10 (12. Februar 2004)

tde schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg: nein keine Grabenkämpfe hier  . Sonntagsfahrer sind und bleiben tolerant und cool wie eine Hippiekommune in San Fransisco 1968  , oderrr? Aber: weiße Teenieräder für angegraute ältere Herrschaften sollte man verbieten  Äh, wo steckst Du gleich noch mal am Sonntag?
> A propos weißer Rahmen: den Cove-Rahmen gibt's wohl nicht mehr in weiß  , soll ich jetzt gänzend oder matt schwarz nehmen? Was meint die Mehrheit?



Mein Teenierad wächst gerade, hat jetzt nämlich ein 26'' VR bekommen. Und Flats sind witzig   
Offtopic: Wie war der Urlaub ?
Bin blöderweise dieses WE Samstag u. Sonntag auf Geburtstagsfeiern, also nix mit biken. Aber die Tage werden ja länger ...
Zum Cove: Weiß u. chrom sind ja schon vergeben, wäre für mattschwarz.


----------



## tde (12. Februar 2004)

@zerg, offtopic: Urlaub war so, dass mein oben beschriebenes Fettpolsterhemd wieder ein Stück gewachsen ist. Kein Wunder, wenn's schon Enchiladas, frittierte Bananen, Nachos, Tacos, Burritos und Bohnenmuss plus Chili-Spiegeleier zum Frühstück gibt, abends das Ganze dann erst richtig, und diesmal mit einigen Corona- oder Sol-Bieren runtergespült   Da halfen selbst einige Biketouren mit so genannten Mountainbikes nicht mehr. War auch alles flach dort, aber in Tulum gab's so viele Schlaglöcher in der Sandpiste, dass ich mit Tempo 20 alle Autos locker überholen konnte. Wundersam: Das Rad (Singlespeed, was sonst?) hatte am Anfang der Tour noch eine gerade Sattelstütze, und als ich wieder zurück war, tja, da war es plötzlich eine gekröpfte!!! So viel zum Thema Haltbarkeit dieser Leihräder  In Belize habe ich einen 40-Meter-Drop gewagt, ins legendäre Blue Hole. Allerdings mit einer Sauerstoffflasche auf dem Rücken, einem 6-Kilo-Bleigürtel und Schwimmflossen an den Füßen. Beim Tauchen ist das Runterkommen aber immer ungefährlicher als das Hochkommen, ganz anders als bei unseren Waldspielen mit den Rädern  , die mir unterm Strich dann doch besser gefallen. Nur bei uns am Frauenkopf gibt's weniger Rochen und Haie zu sehen, was zweifelsfrei wieder fürs Tauchen in Belize spricht.  War aber ein sehr netter Urlaub, so insgesamt.


----------



## dangerousD (12. Februar 2004)

@tde

Da muß ich mich dem zerg anschließen... Mattschwarz ist irgendwie zeitlos. Und außerdem muß man es nicht polieren  Am besten noch mit schwarzen Decals (die dürfen dann ruhig auch glänzend sein) - dafür würde ich sogar mein verchromtes Baby wieder hergeben!

@zerg
Also wieder nix mit Tauschen... schaffen wir das in diesem Jahr noch???   Und im Übrigen ist mein HT (vielmehr WIRD mein HT, noch isses ja nicht da  ) keine Poser-Schüssel... das darf ruhig auch mal dreckig werden, viel Zeit in der Luft verbringen und ansonsten gut aussehen  

@grabenkampf
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß ich bergauf noch einige Strumpfhosenträger (Synonym für CC-Fahrer) stehen lasse. Trotz 20-Kilo-Bomber. Alles eine Frage der Einstellung...  Aber irgendwie haben wir doch alle mit CC angefangen, damals, back in the days...   und egal wie man es nennt, der Spaß sollte im Vordergrund stehen. (DENK, SINNIER) Deshalb entsteht hier auch kein Grabenkampf CC gegen DH-FR-Street-sonstwas, sondern nur eine Unterteilung in Leute, die am Sonntag mehr strampeln wollen und solche, die weniger strampeln wollen.   Und diese Leute wechseln auch öfter mal innerhalb der Gruppen. Je nach Lust und Laune.   Ist doch klar, oder???


----------



## Koeni (12. Februar 2004)

Grabenkämpfe  .

Wir sind hier ja nicht im DDD-Forum,wo sich die Leute in jedem zweiten Thread gegenseitig an*******n.

@Bilder
1. Kein Poserbike!
2. Kamera hat dirk gerade
3. Ist nicht so einfach, die weißen V8 in schwarz umzukaschieren auf so 'nem Foto  

Wann wollt Ihr denn am Sonntag losdüsen, wir sollten fast zusammen fahren, oder uns wenigstens irgendwo treffen, damit wir das schnell finden.[Es fährt nicht jeder so 'ne Nobelkarosse  a la Backwoods mit Navigationssystem(oder hat der etwa keins?)]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (12. Februar 2004)

@koni
Wir fotografieren unsere Bikes dann zusammen  Notfalls tauschen wir beide noch ein paar Teile, damits auch gut aussieht   und der zerg vor Neid ganz weiß wird (HIHI, lustige Anspielung)


----------



## Snipy (12. Februar 2004)

Hi,
jetzt melde ich mich auch mal in diesem Thread.
Auf Heubach hätte ich auch mal wieder Lust, leider kann ich wegen Sonntag noch nicht genau sagen (Frauentechnisch).
Alle Bedenken bezüglich des Northshores sind überflüssig, denn besser gehts glaube ich nicht um zu üben, die Drops (wenn man das so nennen kann) sind alle be-und umfahrbar.


----------



## beat (12. Februar 2004)

tde schrieb:
			
		

> @Koeni: ich, CCler??? Wolle wir nach draußen vor Tür gehen, Alter?  Nee, kennst mich ja: fahre diese Kacktreträder ja auch nur bergauf, um sie wieder runter zu bewegen  . Und normalerweise bewege ich ein Zweirad im Gelände nur mit mindestens 50-pferdiger Verstärkung unterm Hintern. Da aber im Laufe meines kurzen Lebens mein Bauchumfang unproportional zu den einzelnen Lebensjahren gewachsen ist, muss ich jetzt eben das biologische (Fett)-Polsterhemd abstrampeln. Ich will auch zukünftig noch so ansehnlich sein, um mich mit dem anderen Geschlecht paaren zu können
> 
> @zerg: nein keine Grabenkämpfe hier  . Sonntagsfahrer sind und bleiben tolerant und cool wie eine Hippiekommune in San Fransisco 1968  , oderrr? Aber: weiße Teenieräder für angegraute ältere Herrschaften sollte man verbieten  Äh, wo steckst Du gleich noch mal am Sonntag?
> 
> A propos weißer Rahmen: den Cove-Rahmen gibt's wohl nicht mehr in weiß  , soll ich jetzt gänzend oder matt schwarz nehmen? Was meint die Mehrheit?



Was besser zur Gabel passt - Mattschwarz und glänzende Gabel finde ich nicht so toll  ! Schwarz ist eh zeitlos...


----------



## Floater (12. Februar 2004)

also zwecks sonntag kann ich mich als mitfahrgelegenheit und navigationssystem anbieten.
@koni was haste denn für ein problem mit weißen pedalen?war sooooo froh als ich meine hatte
@tde definitiv mattschwarz frag doch mal derwoshausrockt, der hat schwarzes cove, bild vom komplettrad wäre vielleicht entscheidungshilfe. kanns übrigens sein, daß cosmic auch handjob messebikes verscheppert?


----------



## Floater (12. Februar 2004)

kanns sein, daß es cove gar nicht mehr bei cosmic gibt(ist zumindest nicht mehr auf der HP; und die ist ja normalerweise nur veraltet(und drauf waren sie ja schon mal)andererseits waren sie ja in neuem katalog glaub drin)bin verwirrt.
@koni wenn du morgen auch gegen später (bin hws so um 7 wieder da)kannst gerne, ansonsten halt sonntag vorm fahren; und im zweifelsfall gilt ja immer noch: wer bremst verzögert(böser böser finger!)


----------



## Koeni (12. Februar 2004)

Nachdem die lieben Freunde von Hibike jetzt gestern endlich die Bestellung rausgeschickt haben, kam anbei der gelieferten Teile die Notiz,dass die Sattelstütze gerade nicht lieferbar ist,man soll doch später nochmal bestellen.
Das fällt denen echt sehr früh ein  .
Also definitiv wieder auf den Einsatz des HT's warten.Ich such' mir jetzt mal 'nen gescheiten Shop und bestell da...

@Floater
Somit hat sich das mit dem Adapter auch erstmal erledigt, aber Navigationssystem hört sich gut an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (12. Februar 2004)

UND WER FÄHRT MIT MIR MIT???? Hey Koni, Du wirst doch nicht fremd gehen? Was kann denn Floater schon bieten außer einem geräumigen VW-Bus und dem Wissen, wo es lang geht?   Werde ich dieses WE endlich mal dazu kommen, Konvoi zu fahren?? Wer will denn nun alles mit? Und wann geht es los? Und wie lange fährt man bis dahin? Und wie wird das Wetter? Ich bin so durcheinander...  Fragen über Fragen, werde ich je eine Antwort bekommen?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Februar 2004)

Gute Fragen. Bin auch mal gespannt.
Wo wollen wir uns treffen? Ich kenn den Weg ja auch nicht. Bin auch auf Floater angewiesen.  

@Vaniobestellungen
Hab Ivan vorhin getroffen und der meinte die Lieferung ist da.  
Also setzt Euch mit IHm in Verbindung. Er wird das Tageslicht so schnell nicht wiedersehen.   Muss lernen.   Komischer Student.  

@Beat
Was war oder ist los?? Man hört ja garnix mehr von Dir und Holle.
Ist der Rücken wieder OK?


----------



## beat (12. Februar 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Fragen. Bin auch mal gespannt.
> Wo wollen wir uns treffen? Ich kenn den Weg ja auch nicht. Bin auch auf Floater angewiesen.
> 
> @Vaniobestellungen
> ...



Nun, ich bin rückenmäßig vorerst noch bedient. Deshalb auch meine zurückhaltende Forumsbeteiligung . Mein Bandscheibenvorfall ist halt etwas heftig und leider auch ziemlich "bikefeindlich", sonst hätte ich mich diesbezüglich schon längst wieder betätigt. Bin aber immer noch als "Spaziergänger" im allseits bekannten Gebiet unterwegs , also bitte weiterhin nicht zu flott durch's Gelände pflügen . Teils wird hier ja fast der halbe Wald umgeräumt, wenn ich so sehe was die da alles abholzen.
Wünsche Euch allen jedenfalls dann demnächst einen guten Saison-Einstand und mir, daß ich bald wieder auf's Radl hüpfen kann.

beat


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Februar 2004)

@Beat
Vom Bandscheibenvorfall wusste ich garnix. Nur das Du Probleme mit dem Rücken hattest. Dann noch gute Besserung. Und vergess die Säge nicht wenn Du wieder unterwegs bist. Damit wir allzeit freie FAhrt haben.
Auf das es bei Dir bald wieder klappt.


----------



## dangerousD (13. Februar 2004)

Vorschlag meinerseits:

Da FLOATER der einzige zu sein scheint, der 

1. den Weg nach (zum??) Heubach kennt UND 
2. Sonntag auch dort fahren möchte  

sollte er eine Zeit festlegen zwecks Abfahrt. Und gleich auch einen Treffpunkt.

Vorschlag Ende.


----------



## Der Simon (13. Februar 2004)

@Koeni:

Da es bei mir am WoE wohl eher nix wird mit Radeln, könnte ich dir anbieten, wenn du das HT mitnehmen willst, daß ich dem Floater am WoE meine Sattelstütze mitgeb. Die mußt ja eigentlich so grob auch bei dir passen. 

Der Simon


----------



## Der Simon (13. Februar 2004)

@ Heubach Fahrer:

Will ja den 'Local' Floater nicht unersetzbar machen, dennoch gibbet ja auch Anfahrtsbeschreibungen nach Heubach!

und zwar hier 
http://www.dirtmag.de/pics_north.html
und hier
http://www.dirtmag.de/trails_opening.html
Jeweils mit ein paar Bilders!

So, dann wünsch ich mal allen NorthShorern dort viel Spaß!

@ DangerousD:
PS: Noch etwas Spam
Du kennst Heubach nicht???? trotz wichtiger dort ansässiger Unternehmen wie :
Triumph International - Welt der Wäsche und Dessous
Susa- beautiful underwear for everybody

Und vor allem wegen des ehemals besten Biers der Welt!

Tststs


----------



## dangerousD (13. Februar 2004)

Der Simon schrieb:
			
		

> Du kennst Heubach nicht???? trotz wichtiger dort ansässiger Unternehmen wie :
> Triumph International - Welt der Wäsche und Dessous
> Susa- beautiful underwear for everybody
> 
> ...


 Nö. Und ich steh dazu...  
Aber deshalb fahren wir doch hin. Aber nach Deinem Tipp werde ich wohl mal abbiegen, vielleicht sind ja noch ein paar von den Models dort   

Nur Spaaaaß...wir fahren natürlich wegen der sportlichen Betätigung hin


----------



## Der Simon (13. Februar 2004)

Und das beste daran. 
Du mußt nicht mal abbiegen, sondern wirst mitten durch fahren. Denn nach dem 'Schießer'-Bogen gehts links zum Parkplatz! ;-)


----------



## Koeni (13. Februar 2004)

@Der Simon
Danke für das großzugige Angebot, aber ich werde dann doch mit dem Fully antreten.
Neuer Versuch: Sattelstütze bei BMO bestellt.

@Dirk
Lädst du den Akku nochmal auf bis Sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (13. Februar 2004)

Der Simon schrieb:
			
		

> Und das beste daran.
> Du mußt nicht mal abbiegen, sondern wirst mitten durch fahren. Denn nach dem 'Schießer'-Bogen gehts links zum Parkplatz! ;-)



nicht doch! das ist doch der triumphbogen!und damit auch ein karger wortwitz!


----------



## Der Simon (13. Februar 2004)

Hä, frage mich gerade ernsthaft, wie ich auf 'Schießer'-Bogen komme. Sollte mal wieder dringend mein Rad benutzen!


----------



## dangerousD (13. Februar 2004)

Der Simon schrieb:
			
		

> Hä, frage mich gerade ernsthaft, wie ich auf 'Schießer'-Bogen komme. Sollte mal wieder dringend mein Rad benutzen!


 ...erst denken, dann schreiben!    

@koni:
Den von der Cam? Werde ich tun... Aber wenn's Fotos gibt, muß ich erst noch zum Frisör, zur Maniküre und zum Schneider.  



Ähhhh... war ich das eben?   Sch... Ghostwriter!


----------



## dangerousD (13. Februar 2004)

Ha ! Dank Simon's Tipp und unter Mithilfe des ADAC bin auch ich nun einer der Wissenden!  Weil ich nämlich jetzt weiß, wo der Pavian die Hupe hat... oder so. "Die" haben gesagt, ich brauche ungefähr 1h 20min bis Heubach. Schätze, das geht auch schneller 

Schlage trotzdem vor, dieses Mal eher als sonst los zu fahren, wollen ja auch was davon haben!  Wie seht Ihr das? Und wer kommt denn nun alles mit?


----------



## Floater (13. Februar 2004)

Der Simon schrieb:
			
		

> Hä, frage mich gerade ernsthaft, wie ich auf 'Schießer'-Bogen komme. Sollte mal wieder dringend mein Rad benutzen!


Schießer müsste ja entweder albstadt oder metzingen sein, muß ich doch mal dringend im schnäppchenführer nachschauen...

1.20 unterbiet ich aber mit meinen 50 diesel ps schon!
aber wer fängt denn da mit früher als sonst an?! ausschlafen und frühstück muß schon drin sein!
im ernst ist um 12 in cannstatt starten(also um 1 dort sein) schon zu spät? wir wollen ja nicht das koni die hühnerleitern voll :kotz: 
wer kommt denn?
nehme mal an:
dangerousdirk
koni
steppi
backwoods
walde
snipy

@walde+snipy: schleppt doch auch mal den rest mit, kann ja nicht sein, daß man den ralph öfters in der röhre als auf dem bike sieht!


----------



## Thaischarf (13. Februar 2004)

Schiesser Ist in Radolfzell -> liegt am Bodensee  

Es sei, es gibt noch eine Höschenfirma die da heist Schießer?   

Gruß  

P.S. Besserpissen macht spaß


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Februar 2004)

Wie Floater richtig festgestellt hat, bin ich dabei. 12:00 Uhr ist auch Ok.
Aber wo treffen wir uns denn nun?????  
Muss ja planen wann und was ich Sonntag zum Mittag esse.   
Also jetzt mal tachelless. Wird das so geschrieben.


----------



## Koeni (13. Februar 2004)

12Uhr ist kein Problem, da bin ich top fit  

@Steppi
Nehm dir lieber mal was zum Essen mit, sonst kommt der Hungerast und du fällst irgenwo runter  .

Hmm, wo könnten wir uns denn treffen?Irgendwo an der Wilhelma?

@Floater
schlag mal was vor, das jeder findet.

P.S. Will morgen wer fahren? Ich schon, aber muss so um vier wieder daheim sein, vielleicht muss ich helfen die Party vorzubereiten.


----------



## dangerousD (13. Februar 2004)

OK, halten wir 12 Uhr mittags fest... Und dann reiten wir gemeinsam gen Osten. Vorher sagt der Floater aber noch, wo wir uns treffen. Wilhelma hört sich ja schon mal nicht schlecht an, oder?  Um hier mal achilles zu sprechen. Oder war es archimedes?   

@koni
Ich steck Dich dann vorher in mein Auto und wir fahren gemeinsam (also ich fahre und Du sitzt daneben).   So gut so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphill-Chiller (13. Februar 2004)

@walde+snipy: schleppt doch auch mal den rest mit, kann ja nicht sein, daß man den ralph öfters in der röhre als auf dem bike sieht![/QUOTE]

Tja, wenn Du mal nach GP zum strreten kommst, dann kannste den Ralf mal wieder auf'm bike sehen.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (13. Februar 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> Schießer müsste ja entweder albstadt oder metzingen sein, muß ich doch mal dringend im schnäppchenführer nachschauen...
> 
> 1.20 unterbiet ich aber mit meinen 50 diesel ps schon!
> aber wer fängt denn da mit früher als sonst an?! ausschlafen und frühstück muß schon drin sein!
> ...


----------



## qualle-online (13. Februar 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Der Simon
> Danke für das großzugige Angebot, aber ich werde dann doch mit dem Fully antreten.
> Neuer Versuch: Sattelstütze bei BMO bestellt.



HALT STOPP! brauch auch eine!
fahr morgen zu einem lokalem bike laden und kuck ob der 29,8 mm dahat, wenn nicht brauch ich eine solche...


----------



## Floater (13. Februar 2004)

vielleicht pack ich ja auch noch mein HT ein...vielleicht geht ja in bettringen mittlerweile was, mal schauen wie voll das auto wird.
wilhelma könnte man sich treffen, oder aber ich erklär euch, wie ihr von wilhelma zu mir kommt und kann 10 minuten länger schlafen  

@uphill chiller: bevor die holz spine nicht bezwungen ist darf man aber heubach noch nicht langweilig nennen  
aber dann sieht man sich ja wenigstens am unteren teil in heubach?
könntest dir ja mal den "über den ast" sprung vornehmen


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (13. Februar 2004)

@Floater:

Klar wird in Bettringen was gehen.  Dort gibt's ja nun wirklich für jeden etwas.

Also an der Spine könnt ihr euch ja austoben  für mich ist das nichts.

Ja, dann wird man sich wohl in Heubach am unteren Teil treffen.

Der Sprung über den Ast ist wiedermal eine reine Kopfsache. Mal sehen...


----------



## Snipy (13. Februar 2004)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:
			
		

> Der Sprung über den Ast ist wiedermal eine reine Kopfsache. Mal sehen...



ok, ich bring dann den Foto mit   

Was ist ne Spine, hab ich da was verpasst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (13. Februar 2004)

@uphill chiller kennst doch snipys trick: an schnitzel mit pommes denken!(hmmm, deshalb funktioniert das auch bei mir nie)


----------



## Floater (13. Februar 2004)

...da war der snipy mal wieder schneller, tss.
spine ist das ding, das praktisch zwei aneinander geschobene quaterpipes sind(hat sich letztes mal einer von den locals doch immer in den boden bzw. ins holz gestampft)


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (13. Februar 2004)

@Snipy: Spine, na die Holzwand  die vor dem "Rollercoaster" steht.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (13. Februar 2004)

@Floater: Ich versuche ja an garnichts zu denken, aber werd's vielleicht mal mit Schnitzel und Pommes probieren.


----------



## Koeni (13. Februar 2004)

Morgen also niemand am Start?


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (13. Februar 2004)

@Floater: Das war jetzt aber kein guter Ratschlag. Jetzt muß ich ständig an Bad Wildbad denken...


----------



## Snipy (13. Februar 2004)

Ach das ist die Spine.
Und Floater: machs einfach so......


----------



## Backwoods (13. Februar 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ...da war der snipy mal wieder schneller, tss.
> spine ist das ding, das praktisch zwei aneinander geschobene quaterpipes sind(hat sich letztes mal einer von den locals doch immer in den boden bzw. ins holz gestampft)





			
				Uphill-Chiller schrieb:
			
		

> @Snipy: Spine, na die Holzwand  die vor dem "Rollercoaster" steht.



Ich war doch auch schon mal dort mit floater & simon, kapier aber net was ihr meint   

die 2 quaterpipes sind dann aber "falschrum" aneinander geschoben. das ist der punkt der strecke der wo man am tiefsten fallen kann ziemlich am ende?

und was ist der rollercoaster?

macht doch sonntag ein paar fotos. ich werd morgen entscheiden ob ich zum skifahren geh.


----------



## Floater (13. Februar 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war doch auch schon mal dort mit floater & simon, kapier aber net was ihr meint
> 
> die 2 quaterpipes sind dann aber "falschrum" aneinander geschoben. das ist der punkt der strecke der wo man am tiefsten fallen kann ziemlich am ende?
> 
> ...



die spine war glaub ich auch noch nicht da, als du dabei warst.
und rollercoaster war das letzte große element(könnte man auch parabelflug nennen)
und wenn du nicht skifahren gehst, kommst dann mit?

apropos skifahren:
suche altes bügel(wachs)eisen zum vom 21.2-28.2 ausleihen


----------



## Koeni (13. Februar 2004)

@Floater
Wenn ich's nicht vergesse,kann ich dir am Sonntag ein Bügeleisen mitbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphill-Chiller (13. Februar 2004)

@Backwoods: Anbei ein Bild vom "Rollercoaster" / Parabelflug:


----------



## Backwoods (13. Februar 2004)

@Uphill-Chiller

das mit dem rollercoater hatte ich jetzt auch schon geschnallt. trotzdem thx. gibts auch ein bild von der spinne?

wieso heisst der hügel eigentlich karusell


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (14. Februar 2004)

@Backwoods: Ich habe jetzt doch noch zwei Bilder von der Spine gefunden (auf dem 1. Bild ist das Teil links, auf dem 2. Bild ist es in der Mitte im Vordergrund)


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (14. Februar 2004)

@Backwoods: Wieso Karusell? Beim überfahren von dem Teil hatte ich immer das Gefühl wie auf einer Achterbahn und somit Rollercoaster.


----------



## Koeni (14. Februar 2004)

@floater
Bring mir doch mal bitte den is2000=>postmount6" Adapter mit, bekommst ihn zurück,wenn ich den neuen von Chris habe,dann kann er sich etwas Zeit lassen.


----------



## Floater (14. Februar 2004)

@koni danke und adapter bring ich mit
@backwoods
und ich glaub rollercoaster bezieht sich auch drauf, daß es erst mal ganz steil hoch und dann runter geht(so wie es einen in der achterbahn ja auch erst hochzieht) hat mich auch immer voll verwirrt, bis ichs mal gemerkt hab.


----------



## qualle-online (14. Februar 2004)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:
			
		

> @Floater: Ich versuche ja an garnichts zu denken, aber werd's vielleicht mal mit Schnitzel und Pommes probieren.



nirvana,linkin park oder metallica (ja nach gemschack) ins ohr und schon geht das droppen gleich viel leichter (spreche da aus erfahrung  )

@koni hast du die sattelstütze von dir schon bestellt?


----------



## Koeni (14. Februar 2004)

@qualle
Sattelstütze ist leider schon bestellt.

...wenn keiner mit mir radeln will, putz ich halt mal das bike und schraub dran rum(nicht geputzt seit der Schlammschlacht,ausser mit dirk's "Hochdruck"reiniger).


----------



## dangerousD (14. Februar 2004)

@koni:

Ich antworte jetzt einfach mal... habe keine Zeit heute, muß mein Rad noch zusammen bauen (das große rote, braucht neue Reifen und Bremsbeläge und so... außerdem ist doch Valentinstag  )

Aber morgen geht klar, bin dann halb zwölf bei Dir!  

@floater
10 min mehr oder weniger bringen's doch auch nicht  Du kommst zur Wilhelma, wir kommen zur Wilhelma, alle kommen zur Wilhelma... basta!  Und dann wird ausgeknobelt, wer vor fahren darf  Und morgen wird mal richtig gerockt... das heißt keine Diskutier-Pausen, sondern endless riding  

Wetter soll morgen ganz OK sein, Hochnebel, evtl. leichtes Nieseln. Aber das hält uns ja nicht vom Spaß haben ab...  

PS: Termin für mein HT ist nächsten Mittwoch  all's well that ends well! Hoffe ich zumindest... Mehr dazu am Mittwoch abend  

@all

Bis morgen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (14. Februar 2004)

qualle-online schrieb:
			
		

> [...]und schon geht das droppen gleich viel leichter (spreche da aus erfahrung  )




...just kidding!


----------



## qualle-online (14. Februar 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> ...just kidding!



hey!


----------



## Backwoods (14. Februar 2004)

Hi @all,

ich geh morgen skifahren    dann allen viel spass beim balancieren

@floater&uphill-chiller: war des englischen nicht ganz mächtig. war ne verwechslung mit roundabout

nächste WE bin ich warscheinlich wieder in den alpen


----------



## Koeni (14. Februar 2004)

Ich flitz jetzt los zum Feiern und mach heute Nacht dann eine kleine Nigtrideeinlage heim mit meine CC-Feile.Ohne Helm und Protektpren,wenn das ma gutgeht  .

Treffpunkt am Parkplatz, wo immer die Busse halten ?


----------



## dangerousD (14. Februar 2004)

Schließe mich Koni an zwecks Parkplatz. Da ist am meisten Platz...   Also, bis morgen! Sitzt schon mal die Sättel warm


----------



## driver79 (14. Februar 2004)

ok bin dann auch dabei. 12:00 uhr an der wilhelma. wo genau? wo muß ich da hinfahren?

kann noch jemand von degerloch und umgebung mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tde (14. Februar 2004)

ich fahre morgen früh extraforumistisch. Also mit ein paar Arbeitskollegen. Hoffe, dass sich jetzt meine Fitness-Tourenpläne nicht rächen, weil die anderen nämlich ganz sportlich sind und ganz leichte Räder haben und ich immer noch meine Heavy-Duty-Winterbereifung drauf habe, mein Rad momentan etwa 17,5 Kilo wiegt  

@Heubach-Gang: Viel Spaß auf dem Holz. Und seht zu, dass keiner von der Leiter fällt  . Will nächste Woche alle gesund zur FK-Runde antreten sehen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Februar 2004)

12:00 Uhr geht klar. Sieht man diesen besagten Parkplatz auch. War noch nie so richtig in der Gegend unterwegs. Wird scho klappen. Danger, denkst Du bitte an die Ellenbogenschützer!!!!   Danke.


----------



## dangerousD (14. Februar 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Danger, denkst Du bitte an die Ellenbogenschützer!!!!   Danke.


 'türlich, 'türlich - sicher, Digger! Wie der Norddeutsche so sagt. Liegen schon im Auto, dann kann es ja richtig los gehen.  


It's only Rock'n'Roll - but I like it!


----------



## Koeni (15. Februar 2004)

Hallo.
Bin wieder zu Hause und sogar ziemlich nüchtern. Um den Nightride hab ich mich auch gedrückt, bin mit shuttleexpress gefahren.

Der Parkplatz,den ich meine,ist der, an dem man vorbei fährt,wenn man die B10 fährt(vom Pragsattel kommend),an der Wilhelma Kasse vorbei und dann rechts,wo auch das Parkhaus ist.
Zur Not gibt's ja immer noch das gute, alte Handy.


----------



## Koeni (15. Februar 2004)

Hier ein paar Bilder von der heutigen Session. Schade,dass wir nicht nach Heubach konnten, das wird aber nachgeholt.Vielleicht poste ich morgen noch welche, muss aber erst noch alle anschauen.


----------



## Backwoods (15. Februar 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ein paar Bilder von der heutigen Session. Schade,dass wir nicht nach Heubach konnten.



Hi, was war los? schlechtes wetter? als wir heut morgen auf der A8 um 6:30 auf die alb hoch sind hats geregnet und geschneit.

Morgens war ab der mittelstation sonne und unten nebel. der is dann leider bis mittags immer höher gezogen. der wetterbericht lag etwas daneben. war aber trotzdem spassig.

wo sind die bilder gemacht? am ende vom dürrbachtal?


----------



## zerg10 (16. Februar 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, was war los? schlechtes wetter? wo sind die bilder gemacht? am ende vom dürrbachtal?



Ja, wo seid ihr gewesen ? Und wer ist das mit dem Kona (o. is das ein Alutech) -> Uphill-Chiller ?   

@tde
Und wie war Deine Fitnessrunde ?

@Danger
Zum Tausch: Du arbeitest nicht zufällig in Stuttgart o. Ludwigsburg ? Dann könnten wir uns ja mal mittags treffen. 

@All
Bin demnächst Besitzer von John Cowan's "Higher learning". Das schreit nach einer Indoor-Session mit Bier u. Chips


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Februar 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, wo seid ihr gewesen ? Und wer ist das mit dem Kona (o. is das ein Alutech) -> Uphill-Chiller ?
> 
> @All
> Bin demnächst Besitzer von John Cowan's "Higher learning". Das schreit nach einer Indoor-Session mit Bier u. Chips




Ist ne wildsau. Schönes Teil.
Indoor Session hört sich gut an. Aber bitte nicht dieses WE. Bin zu Hause beim 50. Geb. meines Daddy.

@Backwoods
Ende des Dürrbachs. Ich weis echt nicht wie man sich dort sooo abschiessen kann.


----------



## zerg10 (16. Februar 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ne wildsau. Schönes Teil.
> Indoor Session hört sich gut an. Aber bitte nicht dieses WE. Bin zu Hause beim 50. Geb. meines Daddy.
> 
> @Backwoods
> Ende des Dürrbachs. Ich weis echt nicht wie man sich dort sooo abschiessen kann.



Bin die Faschingswoche weg, würde deshalb Anfang März vorschlagen. 

Dürrbach zweiter Sprung (der mit der Grube), oder ?  Nach dem Studium der DVD können wir das bestimmt auch


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Februar 2004)

März ist gut.
Der sprung ist der erste ohne Grube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tde (16. Februar 2004)

@sessionisten: Ende Dürrbach??? Wo denn. Am Grillplatz? Da gibt es glaube ich so eine Drop-Möglichkeit. Na ja, erstaunlich. Darf man aber glaube ich nicht laut sagen, dass es dort so etwas gibt, denn Dürrbach ist super heikel mit Wandersvolk usw.. Eigentlich ist der Dürrbach strengstens verboten (der Pfad gilt unter Naturfreaks als so eine Art Lehrpfad, das Ganze ist Naturschutzgebiet, wenn ich mich nicht irre.), hier würden die Ordnungshüter nicht die Augen zudrücken, wie sie es schon mal am FK neulich gemacht haben. Unten am Grillplatz ist es okay, wenn man sich dort mit Rädern aufhält, weil da ja auch andere Wege abgehen. Ansonsten sehe ich jedenfalls zu, dass sich mich in diesem Gebiet äußerst dezent verhalte. 

Also, wo nun genau ist der gezeigte Drop? Ich hole dann schon mal meinen Evil-Knievel-Umhang und Flammendekor-Helm raus. Große Show für die vorbeiziehende Rentnertruppe   

@Steppenwolf: Fitnesstour war fit. Als die anderen mir mitteilten, dass das Ziel Hohenneuffen ist (also Gesamt-kms ca. 70-80), war klar, dass sich meinen Panzer gleich wieder in mein Auto laden konnte.   
Zum Glück stand da noch ein herrenloses Fusion Floyd herum. Eine Nummer zu klein für mich, aber damit ging's wenigstens voran. Außerdem habe ich mit einem Kollegen abgewechselt, der ein RM Slayer in richtiger Größe dabei hatte (schönes Ding; aber muss ich Dir ja wohl nicht sagen  ): Nur: das RM hatte Dual-Control. Wer mit diesem Kack einmal über einen ruppigen, glitschigen Wurzel/nasse Kalkfelsen-Trail balancieren musste, weiß, dass dieses System alles bietet, nur eines nicht: Kontrolle!!!  Mannomann, wenn Bremsdosierbarkeit eigentlich das A und O sein sollte, dann fragt man sich, wer von den Shimano-Leuten jemals selbst mit diesem Labber-Hebel-Dual-Control auf einem MTB gefahren ist  Mag ja auf einem Rennrad gut funktionieren, aber für diesen Einsatzzweck (und ich rede noch nicht mal von FR, sondern von normalem CC) halte ich das System für absolut deplaziert. Das arme Slayer ist dadurch regelrecht geschändet worden


----------



## dangerousD (16. Februar 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, wo seid ihr gewesen ? Und wer ist das mit dem Kona (o. is das ein Alutech) -> Uphill-Chiller ?
> 
> 
> [...]
> ...




1. Yep, das ist der Ex-Walde hoch zu Roß. Oder Sau, je nachdem  

2. Tausch: bis 27.02. noch Bad Cannstatt, Löwentorstrasse 68-70. Ich glaube, das ist in Stuttgart  Könne mer tauschen... Meine Nummer habe ich Dir ja mal geschickt. So das Wetter und UPS mitspielen, wollte ich am Donnerstag mal nach Kornwestheim, das neue Gefährt ausprobieren. Der Floater wollte auch mitkommen, vielleicht können wir uns ja auch dort treffen?

3. Video allein bringt nix. Mußt Du üben. üben und nochmals üben...  Aber Vorsicht: Das ist u.U. mit Anstrengung und Schweiß verbunden!  Letzteres fließt aber auch, wenn die Chips feurig sind


----------



## zerg10 (16. Februar 2004)

@Danger
Sollen/Können wir uns dann am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag treffen ? Isses ein arges Problem für Dich runter in die City zu kommen ? Sonst müsstest Du mir halt sagen, wo in Cannstatt wir uns treffen können. Z.B. Burger King   

Und ich dachte, das es mit der DVD getan wäre. Mist, muss ich wohl doch gleich nochmal raus u. 'ne kleine Runde drehen ...  

CU,
Zerg


----------



## dangerousD (16. Februar 2004)

@zerg

Plädiere für Donnerstag, KWH. Neues Blatt gleich dran schrauben und lustig üben gehen.  Wie hört sich das an???


----------



## dangerousD (16. Februar 2004)

Off-Topic:

Wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue, muß ich mich schon wieder fragen: WARUM FAHREN WIR IMMER BEI SCHLECHTEM WETTER?   Irgendwer scheint da etwas gegen uns zu haben...  Wenn ich den erwische... dann... dann... dann kann er mein Bike putzen!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Februar 2004)

@tde
Das wird ja dann wieder lustig. Du vorne und ich röchelnd hinten.  
Ja, das Slayer is net schlecht. Bin eigentlich zufrieden. Allerdings gibbet auch unschöne Sachen. Gebrochene Schwinge, gut kann auch anderen passieren, und Streben die ans Sattelrohr knallen wenn es zu stark einfedert. Ansonsten für 120 mm gut zu fahren.  
Wolltest doch eigentlich auch am FK sein.


----------



## dangerousD (16. Februar 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @tde
> 
> Ja, das Slayer is net schlecht. Bin eigentlich zufrieden. Allerdings gibbet auch unschöne Sachen. Gebrochene Schwinge, gut kann auch anderen passieren, und Streben die ans Sattelrohr knallen wenn es zu stark einfedert. Ansonsten für 120 mm gut zu fahren.


 Na das hat sich gestern noch ganz anders angehört, ungefähr so wie: BUÄH, mein Hinterbau schlägt an... BUÄH... hab' schon den DÄMPFER getauscht... BUÄH... ich will ein anderes Rad... BUÄH... ich will 150mm... BUÄH   

Steppi searching for the perfect bike...hihi.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Februar 2004)

@Danger

Du bist echt voll gemein.  
Wie gesagt ich hätte schon gerne was anderes mit mehr Weg.
Aber im Grunde ist das RM nicht übel.  Vom Fahrverhalten gut halt mit den beschriebenen Mängeln. Es soll ja Leute geben die das nicht stört.   Aber da kann ich nur lachen.    
Ende der Woche entscheidet sich was mit dem Rad wird.


----------



## tde (16. Februar 2004)

@Steppenwolf: jammer nich so rum, hast schon so ein schönes Rad für hunderttausend Euro und da isser immer noch nicht zufrieden  

Wäre auf jeden Fall zum FK gekommen, wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass dort etwas passiert. Ich dachte aber, ihr fahrt alle auf die "Kegelbahn" nach Heubach  . Wie sieht's Sa/So aus? Nach meinem Grundlagentraining an diesem Wochenende ziehe ich Dich jetzt gerne immer den Berg hoch, wenn Du anfängst, zu hyperventilieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (16. Februar 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Danger
> 
> Du bist echt voll gemein.
> Wie gesagt ich hätte schon gerne was anderes mit mehr Weg.
> ...




Vielleich würds ja schon besser fahren, wenn man das tioga auf den reifen lesen kann


----------



## Koeni (16. Februar 2004)

Hier nochmal der Walde auf seinem Fahrrad und daneben eine Wildsau  .
(@Steppi  Nicht böse sein, dass alle gerade auf dir rumhacken,aber bei dem Fahrrad...)
Soll ich den Rest in die Gallerie stellen?

P.S. Heissa! Wo kommen denn die deutschen Buttons her


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Februar 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleich würds ja schon besser fahren, wenn man das tioga auf den reifen lesen kann



Wird morgen abgestellt. Man muss es halt lesen können.  

@Tde
Jammern  
Ich lass mich halt gerne von Euch aufziehen.  
Wenn meine Autoachse (hinten  ) gegen die Bodengruppe schlägt freue ich mich ab heute. Dann sag ich mir, macht doch nix. Die können schließlich nicht wissen wie weit den Stoßdämpfer einfedert.  

** Alle technischen Angaben und evtl. Übereinstimmungen mit der Realität sind frei erfunden.**

So, und jetzt isses gut.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Februar 2004)

@koni

Super Schnappschuss   .
Stell mal was in die Galerie. Die anderen Fotos würden mich scho auch interessieren.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (16. Februar 2004)

Hi zusammen!

Vielen, vielen Dank an alle, die am Sonntag am FK dabei waren. Hat mir mächtig Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich mit dem Dürrbach (?) doch sehr überfordert war.  

Besten Dank auch für die Bilder! 
Poste doch mal die Bilder von den anderen.

Hoffe, man trifft sich öfters zum biken und vielleicht auch mal bei besserem Wetter.


----------



## Snipy (16. Februar 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich den Rest in die Gallerie stellen?



Ja, das wär cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (17. Februar 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> Plädiere für Donnerstag, KWH. Neues Blatt gleich dran schrauben und lustig üben gehen.  Wie hört sich das an???



Hört sich zwar gut an, geht aber leider nicht. Da muss ich nämlich Kofferpacken, weil's am Freitag ab in Urlaub geht.
Los, raff' Dich auf u. komm' runter in die Stadt, spendiere auch 'nen Kaffee.  

@All
War gestern mal wieder mit'm Fully unterwegs, Hausrunde. Oh Mann, bin ich ausser Form   

@Steppenwolf
Nochmal: Kauf Dir ein Dirt-HT, dann reicht's mit dem RM immer noch für Altherren-Touren ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Februar 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Steppenwolf
> Nochmal: Kauf Dir ein Dirt-HT, dann reicht's mit dem RM immer noch für Altherren-Touren ...



Nix HT.   Erst mal abwarten. RM hat halt 2 Macken und ich will mehr Weg aber sonst isses super.
Für die, welche einen Satz nicht interpredieren können.  
Das Rad hat 2 Macken.
Fahrtechnisch bin ich zufrieden. Es liegt gut und es ist ausreichend steif.
Ich möchte mehr Federweg >> habe halt festgestellt das mir das besser gefallen würde. Mein RM hat nur 120 wofür es nix kann. Würde beim nächsten mal halt mehr Federweg kaufen.


----------



## dangerousD (17. Februar 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Mein RM hat nur 120 wofür es nix kann. Würde beim nächsten mal halt mehr Federweg kaufen.


 Doch, kann es. Ist schließlich "nur" ein Slayer.  Und hättest Du nicht _sparen_ wollen, wäre es gleich ein "richtiges" Geschoß geworden.   

Aber sieh es mal so: alle, die hier ein Fully mit viel FW fahren, wollen wieder (oder haben schon) ein Hardtail. Woran das wohl liegt  ? Ist es der Trend zum Zweit-, Dritt- oder gar Viertrad oder FW-Überdruß? (Also bei mir geht es um den Spaß, hihi). Das heißt aber auch, Du müßtest mit Deinem "lächerlichen" FW von "nur" 120mm voll zufrieden sein. Ist ja schließlich fast ein HT   So _sparst_ Du Dir das zweite Bike    

Nur Spaaaaaassss


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Februar 2004)

Bei einigen geht der Trend zum 6. Bike.  

Floater, was macht die Gabel? War es nur die Kälte?


----------



## dangerousD (17. Februar 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Floater, was macht die Gabel? War es nur die Kälte?



...ansonsten hat Ivan bestimmt noch was im Keller


----------



## Koeni (17. Februar 2004)

Die Bilder sind in der Galerie im Frauenkopf-Album


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Februar 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> ...ansonsten hat Ivan bestimmt noch was im Keller



Aber höchstens 1-2 Boxxer World CUp.


----------



## dangerousD (17. Februar 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bilder sind in der Galerie im Frauenkopf-Album



...nur FLOATER1 haut nicht hin... ansonsten: dankeschön!  

Bist Du am Dönertag dabei in KWH?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Februar 2004)

Dem Danger seine ROTEN Augen kann man sogar durch die Orange Brille,Dirk 3, sehen.
Sollten wir uns jetzt über seine Herkunft Gedanken machen


----------



## dangerousD (17. Februar 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Sollten wir uns jetzt über seine Herkunft Gedanken machen


 Ich zitiere hier mal DOZER: "He is the son of evil..."  Aber eigentlich bin ich ganz zahm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (17. Februar 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Aber sieh es mal so: alle, die hier ein Fully mit viel FW fahren, wollen wieder (oder haben schon) ein Hardtail.



Hab keins und will auch keins !!  

dafür hab ich ja ncoh den light freerider mit 16 Kg und vorne/hinten "nur" 130 mm FW   damit schaff ich auch 70 km (weit)


----------



## Koeni (17. Februar 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Bist Du am Dönertag dabei in KWH?




Nein, keine Zeit und die Sattelstütze..., das alte Lied.Aber für's Wochenende bin ich zuversichtlich.


----------



## Floater (17. Februar 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Hab keins und will auch keins !!
> 
> dafür hab ich ja ncoh den light freerider mit 16 Kg und vorne/hinten "nur" 130 mm FW   damit schaff ich auch 70 km (weit)



...der Ht virus wird schon noch zuschlagen. hat noch jeden erwischt(manche ersteigern ja gleich eins, nachdem sie ne runde im skatepark mit meinem gedreht haben  )


----------



## driver79 (17. Februar 2004)

bin am donnerstag in kwh. um wieviel uhr wollt ihr dort sein? 

mein rad hat sogar nen putzlappen gesehen. glänzt jetzt wieder.  

bin aber bei schlechtem wetter nicht abgeneigt meine cc-feile im keller stehen zu lassen und video im warmen zu schaun.


----------



## Backwoods (17. Februar 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ...der Ht virus wird schon noch zuschlagen. hat noch jeden erwischt(manche ersteigern ja gleich eins, nachdem sie ne runde im skatepark mit meinem gedreht haben  )



Die runde mit deinem und auch mit dem vom simon hab ich schon hinter mir (kornwestheim) ohne anschließend eins zu ersteigern    vielleicht bin ich imun. 

bin drei jahre lang HT gefahren: GT Backwoods, fast ein Zaskar   

außerdem hab ich jeden tag ins geschäft nosuspension


----------



## zerg10 (18. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

bin seit gestern "Higher Learner", d.h. ich habe endlich die John Cowan DVD. Deshalb gleich mal die Frage in die Runde, wer Interesse an 'ner Indoor-Theoriesession hat. Termin wäre aber erst wieder irgandwann Anfang März ...

CU,
Zerg

P.S.: Seit gestern weiss ich, dass eine No-Hander-Landung nur eine Kopfsache ist ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Februar 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Seit gestern weiss ich, dass eine No-Hander-Landung nur eine Kopfsache ist ...



Na dann is ja gut.   
Bin dabei.


----------



## zerg10 (18. Februar 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann is ja gut.
> Bin dabei.



Sagt zumindest Mr. Cowan   , ist sowieso alles easy u. nur eine Frage des Vertrauens in das eigene Können.
Aber dafür gibt's schöne Zeitlupen u. klasse Sprünge


----------



## dangerousD (18. Februar 2004)

Will mich ja noch nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen (Bike ist noch nicht da, mehr weiß ich erst heute abend), aber wenn KWH dann ab dem frühen Nachmittag. So gegen eins, sage ich jetzt mal. Ich hoffe immer noch auf die Zuverlässigkeit von UPS...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (18. Februar 2004)

Ach ja, @zerg:

Hätte prinzipiell auch Lust auf Video. Wegen Termin: schau'n mer mal.   


 Liest Du eigentlich Deine PMs???


----------



## Floater (18. Februar 2004)

...also morgen auf jeden fall mal highest learning in KW-heim  
eins klingt recht gut, muß ich halt schon wieder aufs ausschlafen verzichten!


----------



## dangerousD (18. Februar 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> eins klingt recht gut, muß ich halt schon wieder aufs ausschlafen verzichten!


----------



## dangerousD (18. Februar 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> So gegen eins, sage ich jetzt mal. Ich hoffe immer noch auf die Zuverlässigkeit von UPS...



OK, habe ein Versand-Update von UPS. Das Paket kommt doch erst morgen an, leider habe ich keine genaue Zeitangabe  . Will aber auf jeden Fall nach KWH! 

@floater
Da kannst Du evtl. sogar Ausschlafen...  Würde dann die Absprache per Handy vorschlagen, geht kurzfristig irgendwie einfacher. Gilt auch für den driver...


----------



## driver79 (18. Februar 2004)

gut. 

schau das ich morgen um 1 in kwh bin. falls ichs schaff aufzustehn   hab ja eh nix vor.

cya


----------



## Floater (18. Februar 2004)

werde dann auch mal gegen eins dort sein, wenn sich keine andere kurzabsprache ergibt.
@driver schick dir mal zwecks kurzabsprachen meine handy nr.
@dangerous dirk soooo teuer und dann sooo langsam, das ist ja fast wie bei der guten deutschen post!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (18. Februar 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> @dangerous dirk soooo teuer und dann sooo langsam, das ist ja fast wie bei der guten deutschen post!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Februar 2004)

@danger


----------



## dangerousD (19. Februar 2004)

So, das geht raus an alle Zweifler. Und dient mir als Bestätigung   Mein Rad hat es endlich über den kleinen Teich geschafft und ist heute mittag endlich eingetroffen  Nach ein paar Umbauten  war es dann auch nach nur 3h Arbeit fahrbereit   Getestet habe ich es auch gleich, und zwar in Kornwestheim. Floater fands gut, und auch dem Chris hat es wohl gefallen. Hatte zwar erst Bedenken wegen des kurzen Radstandes und meiner großen Füße  , aber es hat dann doch gepaßt. Die eine oder andere Umbaumaßnahme wird wohl noch folgen, aber das sind nur Detailänderungen (Schalt- und Bremszüge kürzen, anderes Schaltwerk, neue Bremsbeläge - an dieser Stelle DANKE, CHRIS, und so weiter...)  

Und ein Foto gibt es auch schon, findet sich in der Galerie...


----------



## Koeni (19. Februar 2004)

Das ist aber ein schönes......Foto,mit was für 'ner tollen Kamera ist denn das fotografiert?


----------



## dangerousD (19. Februar 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist aber ein schönes......Foto,mit was für 'ner tollen Kamera ist denn das fotografiert?



Gut, oder? Deine Cam macht also auch scharfe Fotos  An dieser Stelle also auch noch einmal DANKE, KONI, für die Kamera, die diese Fotos möglich machte...


----------



## Floater (19. Februar 2004)

spaßiges dings, wirklich. lenker absägen(  ) und kürzere kurbeln(oder längere gabel oder kleineres VR....) und das geht ab!


----------



## dangerousD (19. Februar 2004)

... für's erste reicht es so.   Zum durch die Gegend fliegen vollkommen ausreichend  Das mit der Gabel überlege ich mir noch, aber erst mal ist Sparen angesagt


----------



## zerg10 (20. Februar 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> [...] lenker absägen(  )[...]



Bin da völlig Deiner Meinung   

@DD
Wobei der Chrom auf dem Bild nicht so richtig rüberkommt, muss ich mir mal demnächst anschauen, aber ansonsten   

@Steppi
Was ist jetzt mit Deinem Bike ? Und läuft Dir nicht bei dem Anblick so vieler schöner HTs nicht das Wasser im Mund zusammen ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Februar 2004)

@Danger 
Haste schön ersteigert. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## dangerousD (20. Februar 2004)

@steppi

Danke, werde ich haben.  

@floater&zerg

...trotz breitem Lenker  Habe ja schließlich auch breite Schultern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (20. Februar 2004)

Hier nun wieder die wöchentliche Anfrage: was geht am WE?  

Einige Vorschläge:

Hatte mit Koni überlegt, mal ins Stromberg-Gebiet zu fahren. Ich kenne da einen netten Weg von der Eselsburg nach Maulbronn, viel Singletrail, aber auch einige Steigungen  Der Weg macht jedenfalls Spaß, abseits kann man auch einige lustige FR-Einlagen machen. Und eine Karte habe ich auch von der Gegend...  

Oder - in Anbetracht des guten Wetters - wir holen Heubach nach. Dafür müßten wir aber wissen, wie es dort aktuell aussieht??? Hallo SNIPY, hallo UPHILL-CHILLER  -   sagt mal was!  

Dritte Möglichkeit: KK...  

Vierte Möglichkeit: FK...   aber den kennen wir ja nun zur Genüge  


Da der Kreis der Mittäter dieses WE ja eingeschränkt ist (Grüße an alle Abwesenden ), läßt sich vielleicht sogar eine schnelle Einigung erzielen.

Also: wer wäre dabei und wo soll's hingehen?


----------



## Koeni (20. Februar 2004)

Ich werde morgen zwei Kumpels zum FK entführen, da die beiden nur sehr selten fahren, weiß ich nicht, wie das ablaufen wird  .

Am Sonntag wäre aber ich zu haben, bei gutem Wetter würde ich schon gerne nach Heubach fahren, ich schau mal, ob ich da 'ne Webcam finde

@dangerous
Brauchst du die Kamera noch? 
Wenn nicht, kann ich die mir heute noch holen? Oder du bringst sie mir und bestaunst mein HT


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (20. Februar 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo SNIPY, hallo UPHILL-CHILLER  -   sagt mal was!



Hi,

der Samstag ist bei mir nun verplant (Ausbau einer netten Strecke von Breech nach Waldhausen).

Sonntag: Bisher k. A.
Sofern Snipys Bike einsatzbereit ist: Gerne KK.
Aber auch gerne Kornwestheim oder Bettringen.
Wobei mir Kornwestheim eigentlich zu weit ist und sich Bettringen ganz gut mit eurem Ausflug nach Heubach kombinieren lässt.


----------



## Snipy (20. Februar 2004)

Hi,

Ich hätte am So auch voll Bock auf KK, mein Innenlager wird es schon mitmachen, ist nur unangenehm beim treten und das wird ja am KK nicht so viel


----------



## Koeni (20. Februar 2004)

Heissa Juhee  

Da die Sattelstütze heute angekommen ist und der Dirk mich besucht hat, um mir sein Radel zu zeigen und mir meine Kamera zu bringen, muss ich natürlich auch mal kurz das gute Stück präsentieren:  

Das eine oder andere wird im Laufe der Zeit sicher noch verändert, aber vorläufig bleibt's mal so.


----------



## tde (20. Februar 2004)

@all: werde morgen, Samstag, so gegen 15.30 Uhr eine kleine FK-Runde drehen (ca. 2 Std.). Ist jemand dabei?


----------



## dangerousD (20. Februar 2004)

@tde
Morgen wird es bei mir maximal für einen kurzen Ausflug nach Kornwestheim reichen... Sonntag ist mehr Zeit!

@Sonntagsfahrer  aus Göppingen und Umgebung 
Wie ist denn nun die Lage in Heubach? Könnt Ihr dazu was sagen? Wir würden schon gern fahren... auf Holz wird man schließlich nicht schlammig!


----------



## Snipy (20. Februar 2004)

Hi,
leider ist es schwierig das rauszufinden, und selbst für uns ist es kein Katzensprung da mal kurz rinzufahren um zu schauen, ich denke mal wenn es länger wärmer ist kann man das mal in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## tde (21. Februar 2004)

so, jetzt sicher: 15.30 Uhr Treffpunkt Stelle, ca. 2 Std FR/CC. Wer mit will, gerne.

Dangerous: Wohnst Du nicht in Stuttgart? Ist Kwh näher für Dich? Ansonsten komm doch zur Stelle. Offtopic: Du auch Nordlicht? Von wo genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (21. Februar 2004)

@tde
 Offtopic: Ich auch Nordlicht, kommen von Nordhausen. Sein das in Thüringen, wo Wald grün und Autobahn löchrig. Hugh, ich habe gepostet!  

Jetzt wohne ich aber in Schwieberdingen, und von da aus bin ich schneller in KWH als an der Stelle...  außerdem muß ich meine neue Errungenschaft testen.


----------



## Koeni (21. Februar 2004)

So, bin schon wieder zurück.War lustig und das Bike ist auch top, nur der Lenker ist scheeeße!Viel zu schmal, so wie der am Kinderrad von zerg.

Am Dürrbach unten an der Brücke hab ich einen ordentlichen Abflug gemacht  .

Je nachdem wo's mich heute abend hin verschlägt, mach ich morgen vielleicht mal bikefrei, ist aber noch nicht sicher.


----------



## dangerousD (21. Februar 2004)

...aber sich über meinen breiten Lenker beschweren... ts ts ts...

Fährt dann morgen überhaupt jemand außer mir?  Eine Antwort wäre super...


----------



## driver79 (22. Februar 2004)

werde heut (sonntag) evtl. fahren.

wann und wo is mir egal. am besten kurz aufm handy anrufen.


----------



## dangerousD (22. Februar 2004)

Neuester Stand: Bock-Level auf null gesunken weil wegen Regen...  Also ein gemütlicher Nachmittag auf der Couch  

Evtl. diese Woche bei besserem Wetter mal nach KWH oder einen lustigen Nightride starten!  

Schönen Sonntag noch,

D


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Februar 2004)

@koni
  echt schönes teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (23. Februar 2004)

@steppi

Na, wieder im Ländle?   

@all
In Anbetracht der Großwetterlage mit Schnee und kalt könnte man doch bestimmt mal wieder über einen NightRide nachdenken, oder? Wenn das weiße Glitzerzeug liegen bleibt, sieht man recht viel... Nur so als Vorschlag für die Abendgestaltung. Dann aber bitte rechtzeitig ansagen, weil wegen dem Akku aufladen und so.


----------



## Backwoods (23. Februar 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @tde
> Offtopic: Ich auch Nordlicht, kommen von Nordhausen.



aus Doppelkorn?   Du trinkst das zeug ja wohl nicht etwa noch mit cola   

die ham wir mal vor jahren im finale in merseburg (nein nicht das am B'see) geschlagen   

Bin am Wochenende "leider" wieder anderweitig unterwegs


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Februar 2004)

@Danger
Joo bin wieder da. Wie gesagt es war eine Fressorgie.  
Bier nat auch. Wollte gestern schon posten aber das ging nicht.  

Nightride hört sich gut an. Mal sehen was mein Rad sagt. Ist zZt. beim Händler. Ansonsten ne gute Idee. Aber ads putzen  .


----------



## dangerousD (24. Februar 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> aus Doppelkorn?   Du trinkst das zeug ja wohl nicht etwa noch mit cola



Nee, _wie_ Wasser...


----------



## Koeni (24. Februar 2004)

@Dangerous&Steppi

Ich würde auch gerne mitfahren, aber nur, wenn's einigermaßen trocken ist.
Ich hatte mieine Gabel gerade offen und ihr hat der ganze Dreck der letzten Zeit nicht gefallen   und der Steuersatz ist auch fast hinüber, da kam Wasser und Dreck rein und das Einzige was daran noch hervorragend ist, ist die Rostbildung  .
Ich werde in Zukunft etwas netter sein zu meinen Bikes......vielleicht.


----------



## otze0190 (25. Februar 2004)

hi leute könnt ihr mir sagen an was es liegen könnte wenn mein fox vanilla rc die ganze zeit an naschlag geht. ich hab in so hart wie es geht eingestellt und trotzdem geht er immer an anschlag früher war das noch nicht so wieso kann das auf einmal so sein.ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
alex


----------



## Koeni (25. Februar 2004)

Dann muss wohl 'ne härtere Feder rein. Die Feder so weit wie's geht vorzuspannen ist für den Dämpfer auch nicht gut, da er dann ständig unter Spannung steht.
Aber im DDD-Techtalk gibt's genug Leute, die sich "wirklich" auskennen, versuch's mal da.

@Dangerous
Wenn Wetter gut,fahren Stromberg?


----------



## dangerousD (25. Februar 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Dangerous
> Wenn Wetter gut,fahren Stromberg?



Sagen wann, machen Vorschlag!   Wetter soll ja wieder schlechter werden, wobei ich auch gegen ein wenig Schnee nix einzuwenden hätte. Sieht man den Dreck nicht so...   Heute sieht es aber eher schlecht aus, weil mein Akku noch nicht geladen ist.


----------



## dangerousD (25. Februar 2004)

otze0190 schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute könnt ihr mir sagen an was es liegen könnte wenn mein fox vanilla rc die ganze zeit an naschlag geht. ich hab in so hart wie es geht eingestellt und trotzdem geht er immer an anschlag früher war das noch nicht so wieso kann das auf einmal so sein.ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
> alex


Hast Du da eine Titan-Feder drin? Die sollte man nämlich entspannen, wenn das Bike "ruht". Ansonsten kann sie schnell mal den Geist aufgeben... Ansonsten stimme ich Koni zu, zu festes Vorspannen ist ungünstig für Dämpfer und Feder. Könnte die Ursache für den Performance-Verlust sein. Zweite Möglichkeit: Du hast zu viel Winterspeck angesammelt  Auch dann hilft nur eine neue (härtere) Feder.

PS: Vorspannen sollte man in der Regel nur 2 bis 3 Umdrehungen (Feder einbauen, Federteller so lange drehen, bis Feder nicht mehr klappert - und ab da dann noch 2 bis 3 ganze Umdrehungen), alles andere ist schlecht für die Kennlinie!


----------



## Koeni (25. Februar 2004)

Und meinen Vorschlag zum Radeln hat er mal großzügig überlesen...tztztz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (25. Februar 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Und meinen Vorschlag zum Radeln hat er mal großzügig überlesen...tztztz


 Da sage ich mal: wer lesen kann (und gelegentlich auch mal Seiten umblättert) ist klar im Vorteil! Vielleicht findest Du ja die Antwort auf Deinen Post noch    Los, schön suchen... ist gar nicht so schwer...


----------



## Koeni (25. Februar 2004)




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Februar 2004)

@Koni
Hast Du Dein HT schon zum springen ausgeführt?
Wetter ist zwar nicht opti aber Du hast ja sicher auch Ferien.


----------



## dangerousD (25. Februar 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Koni
> Hast Du Dein HT schon zum springen ausgeführt?
> Wetter ist zwar nicht opti aber Du hast ja sicher auch Ferien.


...und Angst vor Dreck, hihi.


----------



## Koeni (25. Februar 2004)

Zum Freeriden hab ich's schon ausgeführt, springen muss ich erst noch lernen   und heute war ich damit einkaufen(mit zwei Schlössern) und ich muss sagen, dafür ist es wie geschaffen  .
Schaltung muss dann nochmal nachgestellt werden und ein anderer Lenker ist auch schon bestellt.
Mein Auto fährt seit 10/03 ohne TÜV und AU==>Polizei==>Strafe==>TÜV/AU machen==>Neue Bremsen und Bremsscheiben==>  ==>  ==>pleite==>nix mehr zum Essen==> :kotz: ==>   ==>   , nur wovon soll ich das Bier kaufen? ...Verflixter Teufelskreis


----------



## dangerousD (25. Februar 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> , nur wovon soll ich das Bier kaufen? ...Verflixter Teufelskreis



...kannst ja ein oder zwei Deiner Zimmer zur Untermiete her geben  U.U. springt dabei noch eine nette Mitbewohnerin raus


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (25. Februar 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> ... alles andere ist schlecht für die Kennlinie!



Und für den Federteller sowie eventuell für Deinen Geldbeutel, da die Reparatur dann nicht im Rahmen der Garantieabwicklung erfolgt.


----------



## Koeni (25. Februar 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> ...kannst ja ein oder zwei Deiner Zimmer zur Untermiete her geben  U.U. springt dabei noch eine nette Mitbewohnerin raus



...und ich wohn auf'm Klo, oder was ?   Vieleicht darf ich bei ihr im Zimmer schlafen


----------



## dangerousD (25. Februar 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> ...und ich wohn auf'm Klo, oder was ?   Vieleicht darf ich bei ihr im Zimmer schlafen


Gewußt wie, sag ich da nur!  Wahlweise kannst Du ja auch eines Deiner zwei Räder abstossen.  OK, blöde Idee. Laß uns lieber damit fahren, dann kommst Du auf andere Gedanken. Wann denn nun?  Schon einen Plan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (25. Februar 2004)

Ja, gut,Ähh...ich hab diese Woche frei, zeitlich kann ich mich nach dir richten.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute,
wer von Euch hat so ein Pig DH Pro bestellt und braucht ihn in den nächsten 1-2 Wochen nicht?? Ich will mir einen bestellen aber weis nicht wie lange es dauert. Würde mir den gerne leihen und Ihr bekommt ihn wieder oder einen neuen. Je nachdem wie schnell ich das Teil brauche.

Danke


Mike


----------



## Snipy (25. Februar 2004)

wenn Du ihn heute noch bei mountainbikes.net bestellst, hast Du ihn übermorgen.


----------



## Koeni (26. Februar 2004)

Hab gestern einen bestellt,den kannst du haben und du gibst mir den neuen.Ich weiß nur nicht,wann der ankommt,sag dir dann aber mal bescheid.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. Februar 2004)

@koni

Hab gestern auch einen bestellt. Das haben wir ja clever gemacht.  
Melde mich dann wenn ich ihn brauche und Deiner ehr als meiner kommt.

@snipy

Die Jungs sind wirklich schnell aber in diesem Fall einfach doppelt so teuer.


----------



## Koeni (26. Februar 2004)

Falls du ein Einpresswerkzeug brauchst, ich hab mir eins gebastelt und du darfst Versuchskaninchen sein  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. Februar 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Falls du ein Einpresswerkzeug brauchst, ich hab mir eins gebastelt und du darfst Versuchskaninchen sein  .



   Auf das Teil bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## dangerousD (26. Februar 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Falls du ein Einpresswerkzeug brauchst, ich hab mir eins gebastelt und du darfst Versuchskaninchen sein  .


*Oje oje... hat das Ding überhaupt TÜV?  *    

Da das Wetter nicht sooo berauschend ist, werden wir wohl doch erst am WE fahren. Oder vielleicht morgen nachmittag? Ich melde mich heute abend mal bei Dir!


----------



## Koeni (26. Februar 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> *Oje oje... hat das Ding überhaupt TÜV?  *



Lacht Ihr nur, Ihr Narren...  

Meine Ersatzsportart ist gerade Schwimmen, zwischen lauter Rentnern und zu Schlagermusik die Bahnen ziehn ist fast so geil wie biken


----------



## tde (26. Februar 2004)

@ganze Sonntagsbande: ich weiß noch nicht, wie meine Pläne genau sind, deshalb zur besseren Vorausschau: Wer will Samstag Mittag/Nachmittag fahren? Wie immer FR-Tour, ca. 3 Std., in Stuttgart, wo genau, ist mir egal.

Letzten Samstag bin ich lonely-heart-mäßig unterwegs gewesen. War ein wenig langweilig. Habe aber Koenis Spuren im Schlamm gesehen (wenn sie's waren)  . Der Modder war einigermaßen griffig, so, als ob man durch eine Buttercremetorte fährt (vor allen den Treppentrail zum Tiefenbach runter; kein Sturz, yeah  ). Bin noch zweimal den Dürrbach gefahren, dann war ich nach 2,5 Std. platt. Die Black-Turtle-Riesenstöller greifen echt gut bergab. Aber leider auch bergauf (Höllenrollwiderstand), so dass es am Ende nur noch Tortur war. Da ich das MFR momentan in Ermangelung einer Alternative auch für meinen Asphalt-Arbeitsweg einsetze, habe ich gestern die Schlappen wieder auf Tourenformat gewechselt (King Jim), damit es vorwärts geht. Deshalb werde ich am WoEnd weniger auf Sprungaction etc. aus sein. Grüße an alle


----------



## dangerousD (26. Februar 2004)

@tde
Ich poste jetzt mal für den Koni und mich. Wir wollten eigentlich schon letztes WE mal durch das Stromberggebiet fahren, hättest Du da auch Bock drauf?

@all
Fühlt sich da eventuell noch jemand angesprochen? Stromberg, Samstag oder Sonntag nachmittag? Da gibt es ein paar lustige Trails... auch abwärts!   Wer Interesse hat, möge posten!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. Februar 2004)

@Danger
Das hört sich nicht schlecht an. Habe mit Michel tel. und mir eines seine Räder gesichert.   Ich sag mal zu.     Sollte mit dem teufel zugehen wenn es nicht klappt.


----------



## tde (27. Februar 2004)

@Danger, Koni, Steppen: hört sich wirklich gut an, wäre vom Prinzip dabei. Es gibt nur zwei unsichere Variablen: 1.) habe schon ein Date in Stuttgart mit Kollegen, das aber auf wackeligen Füßen steht. 2.) Für Stromberg bräuchte ich mein Transportfahrzeug, welches aber eventuell schon anderweitig im Einsatz ist. Werde heute noch sagen, ob ich mitkomme. Wenn ja, wann? ich könnte Sa so ab 14.00 Uhr von S losfahren.


----------



## dangerousD (27. Februar 2004)

@steppi
Toll, dass Du ein Rad hast. Und wann hättest Du Zeit?

@tde
Samstag ab zwei klingt OK, aber ginge es auch Sonntag? Sonst müssen wir den Thread hier noch umbenennen


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (27. Februar 2004)

Hallo miteinander, 

eigentlich hätte ich auch mal wieder Lust mit dem Fully ne Runde zu drehen. 
Immer nur HT auf den Forstautobahnen macht auf die Dauer kein Spaß.

In den Stromberg wollte ich schon lange mal. Hab mir sogar mal vor 2 Jahren eine Landkarte gekauft, soll ich die mitbringen oder seid Ihr (Koeni, Danger) ortskundig genug?

Wenn's mit dem Termin und einem Transportmittel klappt bin ich dabei.
Steppi, wie würdest Du denn dahin kommen?

Grüße ra.


----------



## Koeni (27. Februar 2004)

Mir wäre Samstag auch lieber, wenn's sich nicht anders einrichten lässt aber auch Sonntag, dann vielleicht 'ne Stunde früher ?
Das ganze hat schon eher Tourencharakter(@Michel gib dem Steppi das RM7  ), das letzte Stück kenn ich auch noch nicht.

@Ra

Wir sollten ortskundig genung sein, so 'ne Karte ist aber trotzdem kein Fehler (Ich hab die Karte auch, da kannst du dir die Strecken einzeichnen um sie bei bedarf wieder zu finden)

@Steppi
Ich hab den Steuersatz noch nicht, darf ich ihn verbauen, wenn er heute noch kommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Februar 2004)

Also ich hätte gegen Sonntag nichts einzuwenden. Samstag müsste ich schauen. Dann schaut Annet so>  . Muss das sein??
Wenn Michel Zeit hat kommt er evtl. auch. Dann bin ich mal gespannt welches Rad ich bekomme  . Ich fang schon mal an zu trainieren.  
@Koni, wenn Du das Teil kriegst, dann verbau ihn. Meiner kommt sicher auch bald und so schnell geht es dann doch nicht. Wenn Dein Werkzeug geht, kannst Du es ja Danger leihen. Der hat doch eins gesucht. Evtl. ist er ja das V-Karnickel.  
@ra, ich würde mit dem Auto hinfahren. Kofferraum auf, Bike rein, Klappe zu.
Wenn Du nicht hinkommen würdest, kann ich auch den Dachträger montieren. Geht zügig und es passen 2 Räder drauf. Ist das nicht ein Angebot??
Und nur für 50 statt 70,50 Euro.   Und nur solange das WE dauert.  
Wo hast Du Dich eigentlich die ganze Zeit versteckt???


----------



## tde (27. Februar 2004)

@Ra.: Hey, willkommen zurück  . Würd mich freuen, Dich wieder zu sehen.

@Danger und Rest: Bei mir geht nur Samstag. (Wenn's nach Threadnamen ginge, hätten wir ihn schon lange in MO/Di/Mi/Do/Fr/Sa/So-Fahrer umbenennen müssen, zumindest im Sommer  ).


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (27. Februar 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Wo hast Du Dich eigentlich die ganze Zeit versteckt???



nach dem ich hier so freudig begrüßt werde (auch von Dir TDE) komme ich natürlich mit. Wo ich war? ich war beleidigt weil niemand auf mein Wellness-Night-ride mitkommen wollte   ; nee Spaß beiseite, diverse Gründe wie "Babysitten", Arbeit, Krankheit usw. Gelobe definitiv Besserung, (wenn ich net gerade Ski-fahren bin)
@steppi: Angebot hört sich gut an, ich muß noch mal mit meiner Frau klären ob sie das Auto wirklich benötigt (oder ob Sie die 20 km mit dem Sohn in dem Arm nicht einmal auch zu Fuß gehen kann   ). Sobald feststeht wann wir gehen melde ich mich bei Dir auf dem Handy. 

CU
ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Februar 2004)

@Ra. 

Ok.


----------



## driver79 (27. Februar 2004)

wäre auch dabei. welcher tag is mir egal. zeit is mir sowohl 14:00 uhr als auch 13:00 uhr recht. (eher später  ).

kann dann auch noch 1-2 leute autotechnisch mitnehmen. soll ja nicht am auto scheitern.



@Steppenwolf-RM

was willste für die stütze?


----------



## dangerousD (27. Februar 2004)

OK,

jetzt gab es ja schon jede Menge Interessenten. Und so wie es aussieht, für Samstag. Dann machen wir es doch auch so...

Eine Karte habe ich, die ist ziemlich aktuell und sehr genau. Außerdem sind ein paar lustige Trails schon eingezeichnet  Es geht doch nix über Vitamin B  Je nach Lust und Laune können wir eher tourenorientiert oder eher abfahrtsorientiert loslegen. Aber Vorsicht: bergauf geht es da auch ab und zu, und zwar heftig  Ansonsten: viele von Wanderern weitgehend freie Wege. Wenn das mal nix is'!  

@ra
Wäre schön, wenn Du dabei wärst. Dann sehe ich auch mal Dein Fully  

@cmjahn
Come on, boy - ein kleiner Ausritt kann nicht schaden!


----------



## tde (27. Februar 2004)

klingt alles ganz gut. Samstag. Wann und wo? 

@Driver79: Könntest Du mich eventuell mitnehmen? Wo wohnst Du? Ich in S-Ost.


----------



## Koeni (27. Februar 2004)

dangerous schrieb:
			
		

> ... viele von Wanderern weitgehend freie Wege



...Sonntags hab ich da aber auch schon anderes festgestellt.

War gerade mal die BMX-Bahn in Markröningen anschauen, klein, aber nicht sooo schlecht.Vorallem wärst du in 10min dort,mit dem Fahrrad wohlgemerkt!
Ist gerade nur etwas matschig.


----------



## Koeni (27. Februar 2004)

Ich weiß es ist noch früh, aber ich will das hier jetzt einfach mal in die Runde werfen.Mit dem einen oder anderen habe ich mich schon unterhalten und das Interesse scheint recht groß zu sein.
Deshalb meine Bitte:

Damit wir noch eine halbwegs bezahlbare Unterkunft bekommen(zelten  ), macht Euch doch mal Gedanken, ob Ihr mitfahren wollt usw.Bike Attack 2004


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (27. Februar 2004)

@koni
Markgröningen? OK, schau'n mer mal...  
Lenzerheide? Leider schon verplant, Hochzeit. Nein, nicht meine  ... Ich nur Gast.


@Samstagsfahrer
Koni und ich plädieren für den Burger King an der B10 kurz vor Vaihingen/Enz als Treffpunkt. Ist einfach zu finden (an der B10  ) und bietet Platz für mehrere Autos (nach den Problemen an der Wilhelma    )

Zeit? So zwischen eins und zwei? OK, sagen wir mal *halb zwei*... andere Vorschläge bitte posten!


----------



## tde (28. Februar 2004)

keine Frühaufsteher da? Also gut, dann sagen wir: 13.30 Uhr am Treffpunkt von Danger: Burger King, Vaihingen/Enz an der B10. Hauptsache, ich bin um halb fünf wieder zurück am Wagen, plant also bitte die Tour entsprechend (aber ich denke, 3 Std. sind bei der Kälte eh genug). Kooeni und Danger: schickt bitte eure Nummern, habe ich noch nicht.

@Driver: schicke Dir noch per pm meine Mobilnummer, falls Du fährst, komme ich mit.


----------



## Koeni (28. Februar 2004)

@tde
3h ist fast etwas knapp, vom Burger King ist's noch ein Stückchen mit dem Auto, dann noch Räder ausladen, den Weinberg hochstrampeln...
Vorallem ist die Autofahrt nach Wangen auch nicht gerade ein Katzensprung und der VFB spielt heute...
Oder ich gebe dir meine Karte und wenn's dir zu lange dauert, dann fährst du früher heim.

Handy Nr. kommt


----------



## driver79 (28. Februar 2004)

bin dabei.

@tde

meld mich nacher mal. denke das ich dich dann so um 13:00 abhol. wohne im hoffeld/degerloch.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
ich quäl mir gerade mein Mittag rein. Ich hab keinen Hunger. Aber es muss.
Fahre nachher mit Ra zum Michel und von dort nach Vaihingen Enz. Hoffe das wir pünktlich sind. Also nicht gleich losfahren wenn es 5 min - 50min später wird.   War´n Joke.


----------



## dangerousD (28. Februar 2004)

supi... dann wird es ja eine große Runde! Und das bei Super-Wetter! Freu mich, bis denne...  

@steppi: 

Nicht soviel essen, Du brauchst heute noch etwas Appetit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (29. Februar 2004)

@Danger&Driver
Wenn Ihr heute Bock habt nach KWH zu gehen, würde ich mitkommen.Bin zwar nicht wirklich motiviert, will mir die Bahn aber mal anschauen.
Also ruft mich an, falls Ihr das machen wollt.


----------



## dangerousD (29. Februar 2004)

Servus Leute,

eine traurige Nachricht für alle, die gern mal springen gehen: die Strecke in Kornwestheim wurde PLATT gemacht. Aber so richtig... eine Horde wilder Bulldozer hat dort alles dem Erdboden gleich gemacht. Aber so richtig. Die spinnen doch alle  Es ist zum  :kotz: . Hat irgend jemand eine Ahnung, warum die das gemacht haben?  

Nun ja, wir waren dann zum Ausgleich in Markgröningen. Diese Strecke ist super-gut in Schuss, aber sehr schwierig. Eigentlich nix für Anfänger, aber mit etwas Mut und viel Übung auch zu schaffen. Ich für meinen Teil habe eine neue Herausforderung gefunden  und Spaß macht's außerdem  

So, und jetzt frage ich die BMXer noch mal, warum in KWH nix mehr geht. Außer vielleicht Flatland...


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (29. Februar 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Leute,
> 
> eine traurige Nachricht für alle, die gern mal springen gehen: die Strecke in Kornwestheim wurde PLATT gemacht. Aber so richtig... eine Horde wilder Bulldozer hat dort alles dem Erdboden gleich gemacht. Aber so richtig. Die spinnen doch alle  Es ist zum  :kotz: . Hat irgend jemand eine Ahnung, warum die das gemacht haben?
> 
> ...



Hi,

dass die Strecke abgerissen wird, war ja schon seit längerem im Gespräch.
Grund hierfür ist/war wohl, dass die BMXer eine neue Strecke errichtet haben und die Strecke am Klärwerk stattdessen abgerissen werden sollte bzw. nun abgerissen worden ist.
Der Floater kann dazu mehr sagen.

Find's auch schade, dass die Strecke nun nicht mehr befahrbar ist.


----------



## zerg10 (1. März 2004)

Hi zusammen,

der Steppenwolf u. ich wollen morgen (spät-)nachmittag u. je nach Wettersituation entweder Botnang-Trail oder Uni fahren. Noch jemand dabei ?  

CU,
Zerg

P.S.: HT-Poser sind willkommen


----------



## dangerousD (1. März 2004)

Ja servus Zerg, zurück aus dem Urlaub? Wie war es denn so? Noch genug Geld zum Tauschen übrig?  

Wegen morgen: Koni und ich hatten überlegt, mal nach Wildbad zu fahren und schon mal Scout für nächstes WE zu spielen (um einem erneuten Reinfall vorzubeugen  ). Da kann man nämlich nicht nur auf den Strecken fahren, sondern auch ringsum. Und das gar nicht mal schlecht  

Aber vielleicht äußert sich Koni noch mal dazu... eventuell fahren wir ja auch mit Euch.

Zum Thema HT-Poser: mein HT ist definitiv NICHT zum Tuorenfahren ausgelegt. Ein bißchen Rumhüpfen auf Beton oder BMX-Bahnen überfliegen geht damit super, für alles andere ist es aber definitiv zu klein. Hat eben nur einen eingeschränkten Verwendungszweck  Aber für den ist es super  Alles andere fahre ich mit dem roten Baby


----------



## zerg10 (1. März 2004)

@ DD,
klar hab' ich noch Tauschgeld übrig . Morgen wäre eine gute Gelegenheit. Und da ich ziemlich putzfaul bin, wäre ich für Unigelände. Ist auch konditionsschonender   
Und ausserdem muss ich mir ja Dein Spielzeug und das von Koni noch anschauen ....

@tde
Was ist mit Dir bzw. dem Cove ?


----------



## tde (1. März 2004)

@zerg: Frag besser Cove  . Ist echt schei?e: erst ringt man sich mühevoll durch, statt des hegemonialen Alugeraffels doch einen Stahlträger für den schnellen CC-Einsatz zu favorisieren und jetzt kommt nichts (heißt dann ganz galant: "Lieferzeiten, müsste aber bald da sein"). Alternativen: RM Blizzard und Kona Explosif für sehr teuer Geld und weniger gutem Aussehen bei mir nicht einsehbarer/n besserer/m Funktion/Gewicht. Also weiter warten, ob der Handjob in richtiger Größe und Farbe noch kommt. Ansonsten wohl irgendein erprobter HT-Alurahmen  (Centurion oder Stevens). 
Würde morgen gerne auch Botnang-trailen, weiß aber nicht, ob ich's zeitmäßig hinbekomme.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. März 2004)

Da ich in den nächsten 5 Wochen kein Rad besitze werde ich schon heute verrückt. 
Zerg, ich bin auch putzfaul. Aber nur an der uni is halt auch nicht so prickelnt.
Ich bin für ein Stückchen Tour und dann dillern an der Uni. 
Botnang is auch nicht so dreckig. Wenn es nicht so spät wird können wir auch noch in die Wiese an der Solitude springen. 
Ich fahre rein. Weil, is ja nicht mein Rad und so richtig zurecht komme ich mit dem HT nicht.


----------



## Koeni (1. März 2004)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:
			
		

> dass die Strecke abgerissen wird, war ja schon seit längerem im Gespräch.
> Grund hierfür ist/war wohl, dass die BMXer eine neue Strecke errichtet haben ...



Wo soll denn die neue S´trecke stehn?

@morgen fahrer

Wildbad würde mich reizen, hab morgen um 11.00Uhr aus(  ),wenn wir dann gleich fahren,könnte es klappen.Was essen sollte ich dann aber schon noch. Mein Auto fährt gerade mit dem Ivan durch Stuttgart und ich weiß nicht wann (und ob  ) ich es wieder bekomme.

Auf richtig Schlammschlacht hab ich absolut kein Bock, aber in wildbad liegt ja Schnee. Nur wegen Botnang zur Solitude zu fahren hab ich eigentlich auch weniger Lust.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. März 2004)

@Koni & Danger

Dann macht Ihr doch mal Wildbad klar. Aber Trails mit wenig bergauf.  
Wir müssen halt ARBEITEN.    und können nur den Rest des Tageslichtes nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricktick (1. März 2004)

Achtung, die Bahn in Wildbad läuft derzeit nur am Wochenende.


----------



## dangerousD (1. März 2004)

@zerg

Ach ja, wollte noch erwähnen, dass Kondition sich nicht von allein aufbaut  Da mußt Du schon was tun für...   also lieber mal eine Runde drehen, bei der man auch ins Schwitzen kommt. 

@koni: 
Dann machen wir morgen B W unsicher. Würde mich freuen. Schnee stellt für mich kein Hindernis dar... Zeit klären wir per Fon!

@rick tick:

Danke für den Tipp mit der Bahn. Zum Glück haben wir ja mindestens zwei vordere Kettenblätter und Zeit... die FR-Strecke kann man ja sicher auch zum gemütlichen Hochfahren nutzen


----------



## zerg10 (2. März 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> Ach ja, wollte noch erwähnen, dass Kondition sich nicht von allein aufbaut  Da mußt Du schon was tun für...   also lieber mal eine Runde drehen, bei der man auch ins Schwitzen kommt.
> 
> @rick tick:
> ...



@Danger
Dann wird's wohl heute nix mit tauschen, vielleicht am WE ? 
Und was bitte ist Kondition   ? Ähem, noch viel Spass beim Bergauffahren, den Sommerberganstieg kenn' ich noch vom Marathon 2003.

@Koni
Ist Lenzerheide bei Dir fest ? Also ich fahre auf jeden Fall wieder hin   

@Steppenwolf
Ab wann hast Du heute Zeit ? 16:00Uhr Uniteich ?

@tde
Das mit dem Cove nimmt ja schon beinahe tragische Züge an. Aber Du hast ja noch das Cheetah u. bis zum Frühling ist ja noch etwas Zeit ...

So, jemanden vergessen ?   
Zerg


----------



## Koeni (2. März 2004)

@zerg
Ich hab schon vor nach Lenzerheide zu fahren, kommt aber auch darauf an, wie teuer die Unterkunft ist, ausserdem hab ich Angst...

Wildbad fällt aus, Wetter ist mir aber auch für Uni zu :kotz:


----------



## dangerousD (2. März 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Wildbad fällt aus, Wetter ist mir aber auch für Uni zu :kotz:



Da schließe ich mich mal an... und stelle erneut fest: schönes Wetter ist immer nur dann, wenn man keine Zeit hat.  

@zerg:
Tauschen können wir ja immer noch am WE, oder ich komme mal nach S rein gefahren. Abends. Oder so...


----------



## zerg10 (2. März 2004)

@Koni
Wenn's Wetter in Lenzerheide so wird, wie letztes Jahr brauchste keine Pension. Hab' auch zwei Nächte im Auto bzw. Zelt gepennt. Bei Regen wäre ein solides Dach über'm Kopf allerdings 'ne feine Sache.

@DD
Yo, probieren wir's am WE nochmal. Aber nich' vergessen, gelle   

@All
Uni bzw. Botnang fällt aus, weil SChneeregen fällt ...


----------



## Backwoods (3. März 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich in den nächsten 5 Wochen kein Rad besitze werde ich schon heute verrückt.



Wie kommt's? hab ich was verpasst?

Skifahren ist im Winter bei schlechtem wetter geiler als biken   . man wird nciht so schlammig und kann die zeit, die mann sonst beim putzen verbringt besser nutzen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. März 2004)

@Backwoods
Beim einfedern schlägt der Hinterbau (Verbindungsstrebe) gegen mein Sattelrohr und hinterläßt unschöne kerpen. Begleitet wird dies immer von einem schönen Peng. Jetzt isses eingeschickt und wird gewandelt. Ich werde, nach Zahlung eines Aufpreises, ein Switch bekommen. Das dauert aber mind.4 Wochen da es noch nicht gebaut ist. Die machen es schwieriger als es sein muss. 

Ja zum Skifahren würde ich auch gerne gehen. Aber ich muss sparen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. März 2004)

Da es überall matschig ist und es am FK zzt. nicht wirklich aufregend ist, wollte ichmal fragen, wer Lust hat am Samstag folgende Tour zur fahren.

Uni>Solitude>Botnang>Krumbach>ADAC>Warmenbronn>uphill zur UNi
DAuert wie immer so 3h.

SAmstag soll das Wetter auch ganz gut werden. Hoffentlich so wie jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (3. März 2004)

Bin dabei, allerdings mit dem Fully wegen 3*9 Gängen  Sonntag wäre mir allerdings lieber, da muss ich nicht so heftig verhandeln ...

Dir zuliebe baue ich mir auch den 24'' HR-Anker ein   

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Koeni (3. März 2004)

Wenn's eine gemütliche Runde wird, bin ich höchstwahrscheinlich dabei, wenn ich fit bin (bin  mal wieder auf 'ner Party am Freitag  ).
Steuersatz ist montiert und am HT ist der "richtige" Lenker auch drauf, kann also los gehn.

P.S. Wäre das bekackte Wetter gestern so gewesen wie heute, aber nein...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. März 2004)

@Koni
Du kennst ja die Wege. Oder?
Es gibt ein paar Trails, und dazwischen sind Waldautobahnen.
Also fahren wir eine schöne Runde ohne auf die Trails zu verzichten.  
Stress gibt es glaube nicht dabei. ich fahr eh hinten damit niemand abhanden kommt   .

@zerg Anker is fair.


----------



## dangerousD (3. März 2004)

Nur eine kurze Frage zwischendurch: hätte jemand Interesse an Wildbad am WE? Eine kleine FR-Tour, da sie ja diese Woche wegen Schnee ausgefallen ist. Ansonsten schließe ich mich Euch an, Uni, Solitude und so...


----------



## zerg10 (4. März 2004)

@Danger
Wollen schon, krieg's aber zeitlich nicht gebacken. Also los', fahr mit uns mit !

@Steppenwolf, Koni & Rest
Spricht was gegen Samstag ? 13:00 bzw. 14:00 Uni ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. März 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Spricht was gegen Samstag ? 13:00 bzw. 14:00 Uni ?



Mir würde da gut passen. 13:30 am Teich?! Da kann ich endlich mal wieder normal Mittag machen.  


Ich war übrigens gestern fahren. Es ist nass und es liegt zum Teil Schnee.
Ist eine lustige Mischung. Jedenfalls nicht soo Schlammtechnisch wie letztes WE.    Kette abziehen und das wars. Der Rest war hauptsächlich Dreckwasser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (4. März 2004)

Alles klar, bin dabei. Hab' auch was für Dich im Gepäck


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. März 2004)

Bestimmt ein Cityslalom


----------



## dangerousD (4. März 2004)

Hmmm...  na gut, dann eben Samstag 13.30 an der Uni. Und wehe, es gibt keine Action  Und falls Koni bis dahin nicht wieder nüchtern ist und ich allein komme , bringe ich beide Räder mit. Für's abschließende Dillern  Ach ja, und tauschen können wir dann auch, Onkel Matze. Ich schreib es mir dick in den Kalender


----------



## Backwoods (4. März 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar, bin dabei. Hab' auch was für Dich im Gepäck



wo gibts den cityslalom?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. März 2004)

@Danger 

Warst Du schon mal in der Gegend der Solitude?
Es gibt schon ein paar nette Sachen. Jedenfalls fahrbare Single Trails. Nicht wie am FK wo zZt. mal nix ordentlich geht. Die Runde wird in jedem Fall mal nicht schlecht. Ihr könnt ja immernoch nach WB.   Dort liegt sicher noch Schnee. Was ja auch nicht schlecht ist.


----------



## zerg10 (5. März 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> wo gibts den cityslalom?



Das Bild is' nur ein Joke, den einzigen City-Dual, den ich kenne, gibt's in Vaihingen. 
Und dem Steppenwolf leih' ich meine John Cowan "Higher learning"-DVD   

@Rest
Wer ist denn jetzt am Samstag noch alles mit dabei ? Tde ? Ra ?

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Backwoods (5. März 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bild is' nur ein Joke



Das war mir auch klar, hät ja sein können das es aus der umgebung von stuggi town stammt. oder meinst du das war der photo shop


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (5. März 2004)

Howdie, 

sorry, werde die nächsten 3 WE wahrscheinlich nicht am Start sein. Ich gehe morgen erst mal für ne Woche Ski + Snowboardfahren und das WE drauf muß ich dann leider (heul) noch mal mit der Firma gehen. 

Sofern ich mir net die Knochen breche komme ich aber dann wieder mit.

na dann bis bald

ra.


----------



## dangerousD (5. März 2004)

@zerg

Nur nicht so ungeduldig! Bin ja dabei, morgen halb zwei an der Uni. Habe heute die neue gebrauchte Gabel für's Harte bekommen, die wird jetzt erstmal eingebaut und getestet  

Freu' mich auf morgen   (auch wenn's Wetter dann naturgemäß wieder schlechter ist  ).


----------



## zerg10 (5. März 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> 
> Nur nicht so ungeduldig! Bin ja dabei, morgen halb zwei an der Uni. Habe heute die neue gebrauchte Gabel für's Harte bekommen, die wird jetzt erstmal eingebaut und getestet
> 
> Freu' mich auf morgen   (auch wenn's Wetter dann naturgemäß wieder schlechter ist  ).



Du bist sowieso fest eingeplant, wollte halt nur wissen, wer von den "Tourenfahrern" mitkommt...

Bis morgen dann,
Zerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (5. März 2004)

Ich bin nicht sicher,ob ich das schaffe, hab's zwar vor,aber wenn nicht fahr ich vielleicht direkt zur Solitude und ruf jemanden von Euch an,also Handy einpacken  .

@Danger
Wenn ich rechtzeitig fit bin, melde ich mich bei dir zwecks gemeinsamer Anfahrt.

Ich geh vielleicht heute noch das Wetter ausnutzen und dreh 'ne kleine (äußerst unspektakuläre) Hausrunde.


----------



## Floater (5. März 2004)

Hab zum gedenken noch mal ein bild angefügt, daß alle nochmal so richtig traurig werden. hoffe mal die neue bahn ist fertig!

und was geht am wochenende(gerade zurück, zu faul alles zu lesen)?


----------



## Koeni (5. März 2004)

@Floater
Willkommen zurück,altes Skibunny  

Morgen 13.30 Treffpunkt an der UNI für gemütliche Runde(Krumbach,Botnang...)


----------



## qualle-online (5. März 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Floater
> Willkommen zurück,altes Skibunny
> 
> Morgen 13.30 Treffpunkt an der UNI für gemütliche Runde(Krumbach,Botnang...)



ich kündige mich mal an, will hören wie schlimm ich mein bike zusammen geschustert habe  

wie hiess die S-Ban station noch gleich? "Uni" ?


----------



## Koeni (5. März 2004)

@qualle
Ja, heißt so

@danger
Hab gerade zwei lustige Sachen entdeckt:

-möchtegern BMX-Bahn+Skatepark im Nachbarkaff(kenn ich eigentlich schon   länger,war aber nie da)

-höhenverstellbarer Drop am Golfplatz

Ist beides ganz nett,wenn man mal keine Lust hat sein Auto zu versauen, aber nichts wirklich aufregendes.


----------



## otze0190 (5. März 2004)

@floater wo hast du das foto gemacht


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. März 2004)

Hoffentlich hält das Wetter. Laut W-Frosch  :kotz: 

@Floater 
Welche neue Bahn. Meinst aber nicht in KWH, oder? Da soll es ja schon eine andere geben.


----------



## Floater (5. März 2004)

@koni welche bahn ist denn bei dir in der nähe?
@otze bild ist noch aus sadly missed kornwestheim    
@steppi es gibt schon länger neue trails beim gütebahnhof, der hammer!und angeblich soll ja hinterm skizunftheim eine neue race bahn herkommen(muß eigentlich schon sein, weil die chef bmxer das hinkriegen wollten, bevor die alte bahn abgerissen wird, und das sollte eigeentlich schon weihnachten 2002 sein)


----------



## Koeni (5. März 2004)

@Floater
Kennst du dich da aus? Dann laß uns das doch mal recherchieren gehen.

Wenn du wegen der "Bahn" bei mir von Stuttgart hierher fahren würdest,würdest du dich glaub ich ganz schön anpissen.Lohnt sich nicht,ist nur eine Line, und die ist total unterdimensioniert, hilft mir aber vielleicht mein "Lenkerverreißproblem" in den Griff zu bekommen,ohne mich über ein Riesentable schmeißen zu müssen.

 Andererseits gibt's da auch Grillstellen,nen Skatepark und 'n Fußballfeld,könnte also mit einem Grillabend-/nachmittag/nacht verbunden werden  
Der Vorteil daran wäre,dass sich auf der Bahn kein Besoffener schwer verletzten kann(vielleicht ist sie auch deshalb so klein,auf'm Dorf gibt's viele Alkis  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (5. März 2004)

nur etwas. die neue bahn sollte ja ganz in der nähe der alten entstehen(vorne über die straße nach aidlingen) irgendwo auf www.kornwestheim-bmx.de war mal ne skizze, aber die find ich nimmer
was ist denn morgen geplant?tour+schabernack?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. März 2004)

@Floater 
Muss mich Koni anschließen. sollten wir mal NACHPRÜFEN.  

@Koni
Grillabend hört sich gut an. Wollt ich eh mal vorschlagen.
Müssten wir aber mit übernachten machen. Unter freiem Himmel mit Schlafsack versteht sich.

@all

Wer hätte auf sowas Bock?


----------



## Floater (5. März 2004)

trottel ich:
http://www.bmx-kornwestheim.de/


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. März 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> tour+schabernack?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. März 2004)

@Floater

auf ein 3tes.
Wenn wir 3x zu selben Zeit posten spendier ich ein Bier.


----------



## Floater (5. März 2004)

alter"könnte man auch auf eimal schreiber"ich:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (5. März 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Floater
> 
> auf ein 3tes.
> Wenn wir 3x zu selben Zeit posten spendier ich ein Bier.


mist, 2 min daneben


----------



## dangerousD (5. März 2004)

@floater
Hey Keule, welcome back! Habe mir Deinen Link bezüglich KWH mal angeschaut. Der Track sieht gut aus, den müssen wir mal unter die Räder nehmen! Mein Bike ist seit heute endlich in einem mir gefallenden Zustand, mit 100mm Federweg (X-Vert 2001) fühle ich mich einfach wohler. Und das Springen klappt super! Mangels Ortskenntnissen in KWH habe ich die Strecke in Markgröningen besprungen  , und die ist echt heftig! Nix für Konditionssparer... keuch, keuch. Mega-Anlieger, dicke Sprünge, Doubles, Triples, Step-Ups, alles was Spaß macht eben. Bin jetzt noch außer Atem! Aber (@koni & driver79): ICH HABE DEN DOUBLE GESCHAFFT! Sogar mit Look-Back und angedeutetem Tailwhip... whoooohaaa!  
Mit der Anfahrtsbeschreibung KWH kann aber auch ich was anfangen, und da ich ja die nächste Woche viel Zeit habe, werde ich bestimmt mal testen gehen... aber das können wir ja morgen besprechen, so Du denn dabei bist!


----------



## Floater (5. März 2004)

@dangerous in markgröningen viel gesprungen, tss...respekt!
wenn du die neue bahn in KW Heim nicht findest auf jeden fall die trails am güterbahnhof checken, jetzt da du doubles mit lookback tailwhip springst...

mit morgen weiß ich noch nicht genau?wollt ihr den schabernack vorher oder dannach treiben?will eigentlich nur für so 1 1/2 stunden kommen.
kann auch gerade nur mit HT weil bein nicolaichen noch in der warteschlange hängt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. März 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> mist, 2 min daneben



Du bist zu langsam.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. März 2004)

Hallo Jungs,
heute Nacht ist ganz schön was runtergekommen.   Im Augenblick nieselt es.   Ich weiß nicht wer von Euch Bock hat zu fahren, aber ich bin nicht scharf drauf. Es ist eklig. Regen auf Schnee kann auch ungesund sein und auf Putzen hab ich auch keinen Bock. 

Wenn gefahren wird, komm ich mit aber ich bin auch nicht böse wenn es nix wird. Ich ärger mich halt, weil ich das Switch SL gestern geholt habe. Testbike vom Frank.  

Also, was meint Ihr?


----------



## qualle-online (6. März 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs,
> heute Nacht ist ganz schön was runtergekommen.   Im Augenblick nieselt es.   Ich weiß nicht wer von Euch Bock hat zu fahren, aber ich bin nicht scharf drauf. Es ist eklig. Regen auf Schnee kann auch ungesund sein und auf Putzen hab ich auch keinen Bock.
> 
> Wenn gefahren wird, komm ich mit aber ich bin auch nicht böse wenn es nix wird. Ich ärger mich halt, weil ich das Switch SL gestern geholt habe. Testbike vom Frank.
> ...



Also wenn sonst keiner mehr absagt komm ich. Bitte Informiert mich;
0174-834NOSPAM2444


----------



## driver79 (6. März 2004)

ich sag erst gar nicht zu. bin irgendwie nicht motiviert heut zu fahrn. und das wetter trägt zu meiner motivation nicht gerade bei.

trotzdem viel spaß.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. März 2004)

@all
Da alle On sind und sich keiner auf meine Frage meldet, ein einfaches wir fahren hätte genügt, bin ich 13:30 am Teich.


----------



## dangerousD (6. März 2004)

OK, OK... war gerade in der Sauna und deshalb nicht ON   Würde schon gern ein bißchen fahren, wir können ja auch etwas dillern. Dann bringe ich mein Hartes mit und wir haben so ein bißchen Spaß. Bewegung muß sein  

Solang es nicht in Strömen regnet, ist das sicher machbar! Bis nachher!!!


----------



## qualle-online (6. März 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> OK, OK... war gerade in der Sauna und deshalb nicht ON   Würde schon gern ein bißchen fahren, wir können ja auch etwas dillern. Dann bringe ich mein Hartes mit und wir haben so ein bißchen Spaß. Bewegung muß sein
> 
> Solang es nicht in Strömen regnet, ist das sicher machbar! Bis nachher!!!


ok bis nachher master 
und bitte nich haun wenn ihr mein bike seht! is noch net feddich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (6. März 2004)

Alles klar, bis gleich am Teich


----------



## dangerousD (6. März 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar, bis gleich am Teich


... und vergiß nicht die 35 Tauschobjekte! Bringe auch eins mit


----------



## Koeni (6. März 2004)

Hallohallo?

Jemand zu Hause ?

Nein?

-Mist, zu lange gepennt


----------



## Koeni (6. März 2004)

Hatte jetzt Zeit zum Infos Sammeln:

Es wird eine neue Bahn in KWH geben, mit dem Bau soll in ca. 2Monaten angefangen werden.
Hoffentlich wird die gut.Ich habe dort per Mail angefragt,indirekt wird auch um Mithilfe bei der neuen Bahn gebeten.


----------



## qualle-online (6. März 2004)

och mann shice tag.
-hingelegt. :kotz:
-platter. :kotz: :kotz:
-regen. :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:
-rechnung von der stadtbücherei. :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:

hoffe das wird mit den neuen teilen bessa   
noch mal danke an den typ wo mir das flickzeug gegeben hat.


----------



## Floater (6. März 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte jetzt Zeit zum Infos Sammeln:
> 
> Es wird eine neue Bahn in KWH geben, mit dem Bau soll in ca. 2Monaten angefangen werden.
> Hoffentlich wird die gut.Ich habe dort per Mail angefragt,indirekt wird auch um Mithilfe bei der neuen Bahn gebeten.





...endlich hat sich jemand erbaut die sehnsüchtig erwartete informationen rauszukriegen. hast dem bahnbaubeauftragten geschrieben?
helfen könnte ja ganz spaßig sein.....

@qualle: und jetzt wird mal das flicken geübt


----------



## otze0190 (6. März 2004)

heut war ich das erste mal dabei und ich glab das war auch nicht das letzte mal weil alle waren nett und es spaß gemacht bida alex


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. März 2004)

Unsere Runde war auch ganz lustig. Wie vorhergesehen, war Schnee und Wasser nicht die optimale Verbindung. Aber die Trails waren fahrbar. Hat zwar tierisch Kraft gekostet aber das wars Wert. Leider muss ich sagen das der ADAC Trail nun nicht mehr lohnt. 50 % sind von grobstolligen Forstfahrzeugen unwiederbringbar zerstört. Dort war es wie letzte Woche am Stromberg. Matsch ohne Ende. Krumbach war geil   . Unten an der Wurzelpassge  gab es glatteis.   Sehr lustig.  Botnang war Ok und der Trail am Glemseck war mit einer Schneeanfahrt, Schwierig fahrbar, verbunden. Bergab wars glitschig. Danach wollte ich das Bike abspritzen   und hab mir doch glatt an den Treppen der Vaihinger Unterführung noch einen Platten geholt.   Entweder hat der Flicken wegen der Temp. nicht gehalten oder es gab noch mehr Löcher. Ich hab heim geschoben. Bike ist jetzt dreckig im Keller. 

Hat von Euch jemand Lust sich 5 Euro fürs Putzen zu verdienen?  
Anfragen tel. an mich.


----------



## Koeni (6. März 2004)

@Floater
Nee,hab über die normale Kontaktadresse angefragt, dabei mitzuhelfen könnte ich mir auch lustig vorstellen, mich würde aber auch interessieren, ob die Bahn wieder so gut fahrbar wird, wie es die alte (scheinbar)war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (6. März 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Unsere Runde war auch ganz lustig. Wie vorhergesehen, war Schnee und Wasser nicht die optimale Verbindung. Aber die Trails waren fahrbar. Hat zwar tierisch Kraft gekostet aber das wars Wert. Leider muss ich sagen das der ADAC Trail nun nicht mehr lohnt. 50 % sind von grobstolligen Forstfahrzeugen unwiederbringbar zerstört. Dort war es wie letzte Woche am Stromberg. Matsch ohne Ende. Krumbach war geil   . Unten an der Wurzelpassge  gab es glatteis.   Sehr lustig.  Botnang war Ok und der Trail am Glemseck war mit einer Schneeanfahrt, Schwierig fahrbar, verbunden. Bergab wars glitschig. Danach wollte ich das Bike abspritzen   und hab mir doch glatt an den Treppen der Vaihinger Unterführung noch einen Platten geholt.   Entweder hat der Flicken wegen der Temp. nicht gehalten oder es gab noch mehr Löcher. Ich hab heim geschoben. Bike ist jetzt dreckig im Keller.
> 
> Hat von Euch jemand Lust sich 5 Euro fürs Putzen zu verdienen?
> Anfragen tel. an mich.



also beim lidl gabs diese woche ein dirk hochdruck radputzer für 8,95. zweimal dein rad putzen und ich hab dazu verdien  
aber:wieso putzen? ist doch leihrad!  
und wie fährt sichs? kaufst du dir jetzt was gescheites?
und @all plattenfahrer: fahrt ihr eigentlich alle 0,5 bar oder was?an einem tag 3 leute mit platten ist doch nicht normal?!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. März 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> also beim lidl gabs diese woche ein dirk hochdruck radputzer für 8,95. zweimal dein rad putzen und ich hab dazu verdien
> aber:wieso putzen? ist doch leihrad!
> und wie fährt sichs? kaufst du dir jetzt was gescheites?
> und @all plattenfahrer: fahrt ihr eigentlich alle 0,5 bar oder was?an einem tag 3 leute mit platten ist doch nicht normal?!




Mist, das hab ich nicht mitbekommen. für 8,95 hätt ich auch eins genommen.
Das Bike fährt sich super. Ist nicht auf mich zugeschnitten gewesen, langer Vorbau und zu lange Sattelstütze, aber von der Performance her top. Die Steinkanten am Uniteich und noch andere kleine Sachen hat das Teil super genommen. Soft halt. Meins ist ja auch schon bestellt. Switch Pro mit Manitou SPV Stahlfeder. Nix mehr Luft.  und wie heute gesehen eine Z150. Dauert halt 4-5 Wochen. Die erste ist ja schon geschafft.   Das ETA geht auch echt super. Wenn man es nur zum bergauf fahren nimmt schneller zu bedienen als bei der Psylo. Aber die kann man halt auch dauerhaft runter stellen.
Die Nokian NBX 2,3 bin ich mit 2,5 Bar gefahren. Sowas gehört nicht auf das Bike. Das ist aber auch ein Grund warum ich nicht so gerne in der City Treppen fahre. Zu schnell hat man einen Platten. Da waren ja Ritchey Moto Vader 2.6 drauf. Warum er die runter hat   . Kennt jemand den Reifen?

Nachdem ich jetzt, mit heute, die 3. Hayes Bremse gefahren bin, kann ich nur sagen >> Die kauf ich nie. Wie bei den anderen muss man ziehen wie ein Stier und es tut sich trotzdem net viel. Ich finde meine Louise FR echt besser und dem Danger seine Gustel brutal gut.

Soweit der Fahrbericht.



Wo seid Ihr denn gewesen?


----------



## Floater (7. März 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Mist, das hab ich nicht mitbekommen. für 8,95 hätt ich auch eins genommen.
> Das Bike fährt sich super. Ist nicht auf mich zugeschnitten gewesen, langer Vorbau und zu lange Sattelstütze, aber von der Performance her top. Die Steinkanten am Uniteich und noch andere kleine Sachen hat das Teil super genommen. Soft halt. Meins ist ja auch schon bestellt. Switch Pro mit Manitou SPV Stahlfeder. Nix mehr Luft.  und wie heute gesehen eine Z150. Dauert halt 4-5 Wochen. Die erste ist ja schon geschafft.   Das ETA geht auch echt super. Wenn man es nur zum bergauf fahren nimmt schneller zu bedienen als bei der Psylo. Aber die kann man halt auch dauerhaft runter stellen.
> Die Nokian NBX 2,3 bin ich mit 2,5 Bar gefahren. Sowas gehört nicht auf das Bike. Das ist aber auch ein Grund warum ich nicht so gerne in der City Treppen fahre. Zu schnell hat man einen Platten. Da waren ja Ritchey Moto Vader 2.6 drauf. Warum er die runter hat   . Kennt jemand den Reifen?
> 
> ...




manchmal kann ich dir nicht so ganz folgen....aber wenn ich dich recht verstehe beschwerst du dich über den nbx?
ich glaub im schlamm kannst du ganz froh sein, daß du keinen motovader draufhattest.
und in der stadt bringt wahrscheinlich nur richtig viel luft oder dh puschen was(hatte in einem jahr mit viel stadt fahren mit dem 2.5er highroller mit dh karkasse genau 0 durchläge)
und hayes ist glaub immer liebe oder hass...bei mir liebe


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. März 2004)

@Floater 
Wieso kannst Du nicht folgen? Hast das doch richtig versstanden. 
Beschwert habe ich mich allerdings nicht. Ich meine halt das der Reifen da nicht drauf gehört. Hat kein Volumen und bei 2,5 Bar hat er die Treppen nicht verkraftet. Deine Folgerung bzw. Feststellung war ganz meiner Meinung. Wer viel City fährt sollte was anderes fahren oder noch mehr Druck.

Die Liebe und Hass Beziehung glaub ich. 


** Schreib ich wirklich so verwirrend?***


----------



## Floater (7. März 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Floater
> Wieso kannst Du nicht folgen? Hast das doch richtig versstanden.
> Beschwert habe ich mich allerdings nicht. Ich meine halt das der Reifen da nicht drauf gehört. Hat kein Volumen und bei 2,5 Bar hat er die Treppen nicht verkraftet. Deine Folgerung bzw. Feststellung war ganz meiner Meinung. Wer viel City fährt sollte was anderes fahren oder noch mehr Druck.
> 
> ...




generell ja nicht; kann ja auch an mir gelegen haben  aber scheins ja doch verstanden zu haben...
hast den rahmen schon bestellt wenn ich dich auch da richtig verstanden habe? war das kulanz mit dem anderen rahmen?


----------



## dangerousD (7. März 2004)

So, bin auch mal wieder online. Das mit KWH ist ja schon mal ein guter Anfang... Ihr buddelt, und ich komme im Sommer zum Testen  Nee, im Ernst, würde ja auch mitmachen - muss aber "leider" wieder studieren gehen (und nebenbei jede Menge DH bauen und fahren   )
Falls das Wetter diese Woche wider Erwarten besser werden sollte, würde ich Bad Wildbad noch einmal in Angriff nehmen wollen. Wärst Du dabei, Koni???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. März 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> war das kulanz mit dem anderen rahmen?



Ja.   Wir haben alles an Maßen geprüft und konnten aber keinen Fehler finden. Der Hinterbau sollte 1 cm vor dem Sattelrohr zum stehen kommen. Bei mir waren das nur 3mm. Und wenn ich dann noch mein Lebengewicht in den Sprung packe haut das net hin. Die wollen den Rahmen jetzt untersuchen und dann kommt er in die Presse. Schade drum. Aber wie man sehen kann war halt doch was faul. Und der Fehler trat mit 2 Dämpfern auf. Meinen hatten wir ja auch eingeschickt und er kam ohne einen Fehler zu finden zurück. Also am Dämpfer lags auch nicht.

@Koni & Danger

Wie ist das eigentlich wenn man viel Zeit hat?


----------



## Koeni (7. März 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Falls das Wetter diese Woche wider Erwarten besser werden sollte, würde ich Bad Wildbad noch einmal in Angriff nehmen wollen. Wärst Du dabei, Koni???



Bin gerade ziemlich erkältet mit Halsweh und so...,wäre ich gestern mitgefahren,müsste ich heute warscheinlich sterben vor Rotz  .
Muss also bezüglich Wildbad mal noch abwarten,wenn,dann nur bei gutem Wetter.Wie soll's denn nächste Woche werden?Lohnen würde sich's nur am Dienstag.



			
				Steppi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist das eigentlich wenn man viel Zeit hat?



Ganz angenehm


----------



## qualle-online (7. März 2004)

sagt mal leuds kann ich den schwalbe schlauch nochmal kaufen oder is schwalbe da schrott und ich nehm conti?!


----------



## dangerousD (8. März 2004)

qualle-online schrieb:
			
		

> sagt mal leuds kann ich den schwalbe schlauch nochmal kaufen oder is schwalbe da schrott und ich nehm conti?!


 Die Marke ist eigentlich egal, Hauptsache, der Schlauch ist nicht so dünn (dann steht meistens auch "light" drauf  ) Ich persönlich habe mit Conti gute Erfahrungen gemacht, allerdings die Teile mit Autoventil. Ich weiß nicht, ob die mit französischem dann dünner sind, aber das wird ja irgendwo drauf stehen. Habe lange keine neuen Schläuche gekauft, weil erstens habe ich selten einen Platten und zweitens halten meine Flicken im Falle eines Falles     

@koni
Ja, hatte auch an Dienstag gedacht. Aber Du solltest Dich erst auskurieren, Gesundheit geht vor!


----------



## zerg10 (8. März 2004)

qualle-online schrieb:
			
		

> sagt mal leuds kann ich den schwalbe schlauch nochmal kaufen oder is schwalbe da schrott und ich nehm conti?!



So, auch mal wieder online. Samstag war irgendwie witzig, die Senioren (30+) haben im SChlamm gebadet, während die Jugend "gestreetet" ist.  

@Qualle
Schwalbe sind eigentlich ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Schutz u. Gewicht. Wenn Du hardcore brauchst, nimm' den Nokian DH, sackschwer aber unkaputtbar.

@Danger
Unser Tausch findet jetzt über Zwischenhändler statt   Das HT sieht übrigens schnuckelig aus. 

@Steppenwolf
War doch 'ne witzige Tour, ausser dem Glatteis u. dem Schlamm. Is' bestimmt ab Frühling eine Alternative zum FK.

@Otze0190
Erstmal willkommen im Club. Welcher von den Gemini-Fahrern warst Du denn ?   

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. März 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> So, auch mal wieder online. Samstag war irgendwie witzig, die Senioren (30+) haben im SChlamm gebadet, während die Jugend "gestreetet" ist.
> 
> @Steppenwolf
> War doch 'ne witzige Tour, ausser dem Glatteis u. dem Schlamm. Is' bestimmt ab Frühling eine Alternative zum FK.
> ...



Ich will ja hier nicht pingelig sein aber das (+) an der 30 ist nicht korrekt.  
Aber die Tour war scho geil. Dort fahren ist nicht nur eine Alternative. Ist ein super Gebiet. Hat halt nicht wie der FK den Vorteil "der kurzen Wege". 
Da gibt es ja noch schöne Abfahrten nach Bergheim und so. Man muss halt ziemlich kurbeln. Und weit fahren. Aber Glemseck bei Trockenheit  .


----------



## zerg10 (8. März 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will ja hier nicht pingelig sein aber das (+) an der 30 ist nicht korrekt.



Das + ist meins  , bin ja schliesslich der Thread-Älteste. Und die Tour muss unbedingt mal unter anderen Witterungsbedingungen getestet werden, waren doch genug "natürliche" Kicker dabei.
Nehmen wir halt beim nächsten Mal die anderen Senioren (tde, backwoods, ra, usw.) mit   Junioren sind natürlich genauso willkommen   

CU,
Zerg


----------



## tde (8. März 2004)

@zerg: so, zurück von der Wochenendversklavung durch meinen Arbeitgeber. Wenn es mir nächste WoEnd nicht ähnlich geht, bin ich dabei (egal ob Schlamm oder nicht 30+ oder minus [Im Sinne von Alter und Temperatur  ], egal ob Sa oder So). Wo seid ihr denn genau gefahren und was sind die nächsten Pläne? Na ja, vielleicht noch ein bisschen früh fürs daten.

@qualle: Schwalbe SV 13. Hab ich die besten Erfahrungen mit gemacht. Echte Pannensicherheit bietet aber nur ein DH-Schlauch mit den bekannten Gewichtsnachteilen.


----------



## otze0190 (8. März 2004)

@zerg10 ich war der mit dem silbernen gemini aber nächstes mal bring ich nochmal eienen anderen mit der auch ein gemini und noch einen mit nem steppenwolf. 
@all ich muss mir jetzt aber erst mal andere reifen und schläuche kaufen weil die wo ich drauf hab sind *******.welchen reifen würdet ihr nehmen in der größe 2,6-2,8. thx alex


----------



## zerg10 (8. März 2004)

otze0190 schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg10 ich war der mit dem silbernen gemini aber nächstes mal bring ich nochmal eienen anderen mit der auch ein gemini und noch einen mit nem steppenwolf.
> @all ich muss mir jetzt aber erst mal andere reifen und schläuche kaufen weil die wo ich drauf hab sind *******.welchen reifen würdet ihr nehmen in der größe 2,6-2,8. thx alex



Oha, die Gemini-Gang rückt an    Das mit den Reifen is' so 'ne Sache: Ich persönlich finde den Space als Kompromiss zwischen Gewicht/Traktion/Durchschlagschutz für "normale" Touren ausreichend, wenn's härter zur Sache geht, wären Maxxis Minion u. Highroller meine erste Wahl.
Oder warten bis es endlich den Schwalbe Al Mighty gibt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (8. März 2004)

@danger
Das mit morgen wird bei mir leider nix.Ich war heute zwar "arbeiten"  ,bin aber immernoch krank und hau mich jetzt erstmal ins Bett.

Spätestens am WE will ich dann wieder durchstarten.


----------



## ricktick (8. März 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder warten bis es endlich den Schwalbe Al Mighty gibt ...



Ich hatte von Schwalbe Testreifen bekommen. Also den Al Mighty.
Wenn Dir das Gewicht egal ist passt der Reifen für Freeride und DH, in sachen Rollwiederstand ist der Reifen kaum zu schlagen, der rollt wirklich fantastisch.
Meine wogen allerdings ~1400g/Stück in der 2.35er Version. Waren aber wie gesagt Vorserienmodelle, um die zu montieren brauchte man auch drei Mann 
Ich denk die Serie wird leichter. Zum Vergleich, ein 2.5er High Roller wiegt ~ 1200g.
Grip ist ganz ok, etwas schlechter als die weichen Maxxismischungen, aber immernoch gut. Durchschlagschutz 1a und sie halten sehr lange. Man kann also ruhig vorne und hinten zur weichen Mischung greifen (gooey gloey).


----------



## dangerousD (8. März 2004)

@otze
So, dann gebe ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu... fahre jetzt seit zwei Jahren den Tioga Factory DH, sowohl in der 2.1er als auch in der 2.3er Version. Bin sehr zufrieden mit den Dingern, gute Traktion, bei richtiger Nässe vielleicht nicht so optimal, aber ansonsten ein Top-Reifen für FR und DH. Macht auch im Bikercross 'nen schlanken Fuß, auf Brechsand ist der Grip einfach mal genial! Und Durchschläge kenne ich kaum... Der Rollwiderstand ist relativ gering (bin zwischendurch mal Maxxis MobsterDH gefahren, der klebt wirklich am Boden - bergauf ist das manchmal hinderlich  ), und auch das Gewicht hält sich in Grenzen (knappes Kilo pro Reifen). Man kann also gut Gas geben und recht zügig beschleunigen. Soviel dazu... und wenn man die Dinger richtig herum montiert, kann man auch den Tioga-Schriftzug lesen (  Mike, fühlst Du Dich angesprochen???)


@koni
Alles klar, das Wetter sieht eh nicht sooo toll aus  :kotz: Mal sehen, was geht... Wir sehen uns dann wohl spätestens am WE!

@zerg
Hat der Unterhändler Dir schon Bescheid gegeben? Der Service war ganz gut, nette Athmo und freundliche Abwicklung  Kann ich nur empfehlen...


----------



## zerg10 (9. März 2004)

ricktick schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte von Schwalbe Testreifen bekommen. Also den Al Mighty.



@ricktick
Haben sie Dir gesagt ab wann es den Allmächtigen in den Läden sind ? Oder kannst Du vielleicht sogar einen Laden, wo's den schon gibt ?


----------



## ricktick (9. März 2004)

Bisher gibt es offiziell noch keine zu kaufen, wann es welche geben wird weiss ich leider auch noch nicht.
Achja, ich würde den 2.35er nehmen, nicht den 2.6er.


----------



## zerg10 (9. März 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> Hat der Unterhändler Dir schon Bescheid gegeben? Der Service war ganz gut, nette Athmo und freundliche Abwicklung  Kann ich nur empfehlen...



Yup, dann hat's jetzt endlich geklappt. Werde ihn morgen aufsuchen zwecks Kaffeetrinkens u. DVD-Tausch u gleich das KB abholen u. montieren.
Hab' jetzt auch die SRAM-Schaltung montiert u. sauber eingestellt. Also mir gefallen die Trigger-Shifter   Berge, ich komme !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## otze0190 (9. März 2004)

@all ich war gestern bei meinem händler und hab gefragt was für eienen reifen ich nehemn soll und dann hat er mich auch auf den neuen schwalbe hingewiesen . würdet ihr lieber den schwalbe2,6 oder maxxis high roller nehmen?


----------



## zerg10 (9. März 2004)

@otze
Wie, der kommt an den Schwalbe Al Mighty 'ran ? Kannst Du da bitte nochmal nachfragen. Evtl. auch nach den Lieferzeiten.
Also der (Schwalbe) wäre mein Favorit, wenn Du allerdings schnell was brauchst, würde ich den Maxxis nehmen. 2.5 reichen locker aus, Du willst ja auch die Berge raufkommen, oder ?


----------



## otze0190 (9. März 2004)

@zerg
 eigentlich wollte ich dioe 2,7 aber wen die anderen besser sind nehm ich die von schwalbe. weißt du was an denen besser ist?der hat gemeint er würde die schwalbe nehmen aber es hat sich auch so angehört wie wenn er die bestellen könnte aber ich muss nomal nachfragen und poste es dann hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (9. März 2004)

Der alte Space baut (zumindest auf 'ner DoubleTrack) schon so breit wie ein 2,5er Maxxis. Und mehr braucht man eigentlich kaum. Musst auch aufpassen, dass Du das Ding in Deinen Hinterbau reinbekommst, nachher schleift er irgendwo.

Zum Al Mighty: Hör' auf Ricktick, das ist ein alter Hase ...


----------



## Koeni (9. März 2004)

Jetzt muss ich auch mal kurz meinen Senf ablassen.

Meiner Meinung nach ist alles,was fetter ist als 2.5 echt übertrieben, ich kenn den Einsatzberreich zwar nicht genau, gehe aber mal davon aus, dass Du so ungefähr dasselbe fährst wie der Rest hier.Und da man eben auch ab und an mal treten muss und nicht nur DH fährt, sollte es ein "schmaler" Reifen doch tun, oder? Wenn die Optik das Hauptargument ist, dann gilt: Wer schön sein will muss leiden  .
Wenn die Kohle stimmt,kann man sich ja für Bikeparks,Bikeattack etc. noch einen Extrasatz kaufen der fetter ist.


----------



## ricktick (9. März 2004)

Breiter als 2.5 braucht in der Tat kein Mensch. Bringt nur Nachteile.
Die Schwalbe in 2.35 sind vergleichbar mit 2.5er Maxxis.


----------



## dangerousD (9. März 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Koni & Danger
> 
> Wie ist das eigentlich wenn man viel Zeit hat?



Also ich persönlich nutze diese Zeit zum Üben... heute zum Beispiel das stylische Überfahren von einem kniffligen Triple in Markgröningen  Mit etwas mehr Schwung und weniger Angst als beim letzten Mal klappte das ziemlich gut, erst fliegen und dann rollen. Den ganzen Triple springe ich noch nicht, aber ich übe ja auch noch. Dafür klappen die Doubles jetzt im Schlaf  Schaut Euch die Strecke mal an, macht echt Laune. Und man bleibt sauber (weil der Dreck am Unterrohr klebt  )

@Reifensucher
Ich schließe mich Koni und Grandmaster ricktick da mal an. Breiter als ein 2.5er Maxxis muss kein Reifen sein. Wofür gibt es denn sonst Federweg? Ein breiter Reifen verbessert die Performance nicht im Geringsten, im Gegenteil, durch das starke Walken arbeitet er u.U. sogar gegen die Federung. Und schließlich kommt es nicht (nur) auf die Optik an, das Fahren steht im Vordergrund. Sage ich mal so... Und da sind die "schmaleren" Reifen die bessere Wahl. Vor allem, wenn man unverhoffter Weise mal im Schlamm fährt. Dann bleibt so ein dicker Schlappen gern mal im Rahmen oder der Gabel stecken, mangels Freiheit auf Grund dicker Schlammschicht.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. März 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Der Service war ganz gut, nette Athmo und freundliche Abwicklung  Kann ich nur empfehlen...



Ebenfalls  

Ach ja, die Tiogas sind jetzt so montiert das man Tioga auch lesen kann.   

@Zerg
Also morgen werden wir den Rest des Tausches vollziehen.

Komme gerade von einem Lehrgang. ich sage nur Kreuz Weinsberg bis Vaihingen 2gechlagene Stunden.  

Bis später. es gibt noch viel zu tun.


----------



## Koeni (9. März 2004)

Wenn wir hier in unserem "privaten" Tech-Talk gerade schon von Reifen sprechen, was würdet Ihr denn beim Bikeattack fahren (meinen Fat Albert fahr ich da mit Sicherheit nicht)?.
Sollte ein Reifen sein, der auch danach noch Verwendung findet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (9. März 2004)

@koni
Der Fat Albert hat mir da treue Dienste geleistet, nur den Space hat's inkl. Nokian DH-Schlauch auf 5cm aufgeschlitzt.  
Dieses Jahr ist vorne der Minion o. HighRoller drauf u. hinten (hoffentlich) der Al Mighty...
Da ist nämlich noch ein nettes Stück Gegenanstieg zu bewältigen u. das macht mit FullFace u. Protektoren keinen echten Spass ...

@Steppenwolf
Yo, morgen suche ich Dich heim, so gegen 16:30Uhr. Wird aber nix mit biken, sind gerade alle geputzt u. die Klamotten habe ich gerade aus dem Trockner geholt ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. März 2004)

zerg10
@Steppenwolf
Yo schrieb:


> das ist Ok. Hab jetzt auch 2 Stressige Tage hinter mir. Wir machen es uns bei einem Cappu gemütlich.


----------



## dangerousD (9. März 2004)

Mahlzeit!
Muss mich für dieses WE wohl vom Biken abmelden, ein Kumpel braucht Hilfe beim Umzug. Wäre aber  gegenüber einem Ausritt am Abend nicht abgeneigt, vielleicht am Donnerstag? Sofern das Wetter mitspielt, selbstverfreilich...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. März 2004)

Hat jemand noch eine Sattelstütze mit Durchmesser 30,9 mm?
Billig, nicht günstig.


----------



## dangerousD (9. März 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand noch eine Sattelstütze mit Durchmesser 30,9 mm?
> Billig, nicht günstig.


Nö.


----------



## zerg10 (10. März 2004)

Muss das WE auch absagen, wäre jemand evtl. am Freitagnachmittag bereit ? Einzige Bedingung keine Schlammschlacht. Würde gerne mein FR-HT ausprobieren, neue Schaltung, neues KB u. in 26''   

CU,
Zerg


----------



## tschakaa (10. März 2004)

Hallo, i bin erst seit montag in Stuttgart und i bin schon voll geil auf eine Street / Freerideausfahrt!   Wann fahrts in der  nächsten Zeit? I wahr ehrlich gesagt zu faul den ganzen Thread durchzulesen. hab heut auf der königsstraße einen nicolai-fahrer, bamboo glaub ich heißt er, getroffen. Bin schon auf die restlichen stuttgarter gespannt.   


			
				zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss das WE auch absagen, wäre jemand evtl. am Freitagnachmittag bereit ? Einzige Bedingung keine Schlammschlacht. Würde gerne mein FR-HT ausprobieren, neue Schaltung, neues KB u. in 26''
> 
> CU,
> Zerg


----------



## Koeni (10. März 2004)

@tschakaa
Wilkommen im Schwobaländle!

Die Leute in diesem Thread sind nur ein gaaanz kleiner Teil der Stuttgarter Biker, bist aber natürlich eingeladen mal mitzufahren.

Street fahren wir eher selten, meistens sind's FR-Touren.
Sobald das Wetter besser wird mal nach Heubach und Wildbad...

Also lässts halt mal was von dir hörn, dann kömma mal zamm foan


----------



## dangerousD (10. März 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss das WE auch absagen, wäre jemand evtl. am Freitagnachmittag bereit ? Einzige Bedingung keine Schlammschlacht. Würde gerne mein FR-HT ausprobieren, neue Schaltung, neues KB u. in 26''
> 
> CU,
> Zerg


Ich   Ich   Ich   Ich   Ich   Ich   !!!
Was hältst Du denn von Sommerrain? Die Strecke will ich noch sehen, bevor ich wieder studieren gehe!


----------



## zerg10 (10. März 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Ich   Ich   Ich   Ich   Ich   Ich   !!!
> Was hältst Du denn von Sommerrain? Die Strecke will ich noch sehen, bevor ich wieder studieren gehe!



Klar, können wir machen. Müssen wir nur noch den Steppenwolf u. Koni überreden.   

@tschakaa
Willkommen in Benz-Town ...

Und hier noch was für Bike-Voyeure


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (10. März 2004)

@zerg
Hmmm... lecker Rad! Und so ein schönes Kettenblatt  Mit kürzerem Schaft würde ich glatt neidisch werden  

An welche Zeit hattest Du denn gedacht am Freitag? Und hast Du schon gutes Wetter bestellt?  


@tschakaa
Bevor ich's vergesse: herzliches "Hallo!" Wenn Du Bock und Zeit hast, komm doch am Freitag auch zum Sommerrain. Ist eine BMX-Bahn mit kleinem Skatepark, und angeblich soll man dort auch ein wenig trialen können. Du findest das Ganze an der Sommerrainer Strasse, Stuttgart/Bad Cannstatt. Wir werden wohl mit Hardtails anrücken, aber mit einem nicht ganz so schweren Fully kannst Du da bestimmt auch Spaß haben.


----------



## tschakaa (10. März 2004)

Verdammt, hab im moment nur mein high octane was 17,5 kg wiegt. 
Da werd ich wohl warten müssen bis der proceed rahmen kommt den ich auf e-bay ersteigert habe. *sabber*
werd vielleicht morgen nachmittag von Vaihingen aus ein bissl die Gegend erkunden.
greets tschakaa



			
				dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @tschakaa
> Bevor ich's vergesse: herzliches "Hallo!" Wenn Du Bock und Zeit hast, komm doch am Freitag auch zum Sommerrain. Ist eine BMX-Bahn mit kleinem Skatepark, und angeblich soll man dort auch ein wenig trialen können. Du findest das Ganze an der Sommerrainer Strasse, Stuttgart/Bad Cannstatt. Wir werden wohl mit Hardtails anrücken, aber mit einem nicht ganz so schweren Fully kannst Du da bestimmt auch Spaß haben.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. März 2004)

Hallo Jungs,

hatte mich gestern durchgerungen auch zum Sommerrain zu kommen. Aber jetzt liegt Schnee  . Bin mal gespannt ob er bleibt oder zu Wasser bzw. Matsch wird.   Ich kann aber erst gegen 16:00 da sein. Lohnt das noch oder seid Ihr dann schon im Aufbruch. Ihr habt ja Zeit und könnt schon ehr.  
Dann werde ich das erstemal das HT auf der Bahn bewegen.  
Hoffentlich mach ichs net kaputt.

@tschakaa
Hallo erstmal. Am Sommerrain kannst Du auch mit 17,5kg Spaß haben. Ich hab dort schon Leute mit echtem DH-Gerät gesehen. Ging auch.


So, muss heute außerhalb arbeiten. Bis später.


----------



## zerg10 (11. März 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> (...) hatte mich gestern durchgerungen auch zum Sommerrain zu kommen. (...)



@Steppenwolf
Zeigt das "Higher Learning" also schon die ersten Wirkungen   

@Sommerrainer
Tja, das Wetter. Bei Tauwetter o. Matsch lass' ich den Sommerrain ausfallen. Alternative wäre Vaihingen Uni. Treppendownhill o. Dual im Park.

Passt das ? Zeitlich so ab 15:00Uhr ...

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. März 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Steppenwolf
> Zeigt das "Higher Learning" also schon die ersten Wirkungen
> 
> Zerg



Morgen Zerg,
hab gestern nochmal geschaut und bin mit diesem Slang völlig überfordert. Liegt evtl. auch daran, das mein English so Pups ist.  
Hätte doch meht lernen sollen. 
Warum stellt man das immer zu spät fest  

Also bis morgen ist die Bahn nicht getrocknet. Deshalb sag ich schon mal ab.
In Vaihingen gibbet auch nix wrklich interessantes und Matsch hab ich in den letzten Wochen genug gehabt. Das lass ich auch vorerst ausfallen.
Was bleibt dann noch?? >> Ersatzteile im Internet bestellen.  

Also ich warte jetzt mal ab und entschliesse mic morgen.


----------



## Der Simon (11. März 2004)

Tja, wir waren letzten Sonntag noch am Sommerrain. Haben diesen aber eigentlich schon vor der ersten Runde als unfahrbar deklariert und waren uns dann sicher nach der ersten Runde. Da ist ganz tiefer Schlamm. 
Macht also nicht so sonderlich viel Spaß und vor allem 'Viel Spaß beim Treten'.


----------



## Kailinger (11. März 2004)

Die Bahn in Sommerrain bittebitte nur befahren wenn sie ausreichend trocken ist! Sonst gibts wieder so tiefe Spurrillen die ja wieder irgendjmd. rausmachen muss....

http://www.dirty-riders.net/


----------



## zerg10 (11. März 2004)

Kailinger schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bahn in Sommerrain bittebitte nur befahren wenn sie ausreichend trocken ist! Sonst gibts wieder so tiefe Spurrillen die ja wieder irgendjmd. rausmachen muss....



Alles klar, keinen Sommerrain. Wahrscheinlich wird's morgen generell nix, weil's hier gerade angefangen hat zu schneien...


----------



## tschakaa (11. März 2004)

wenn wir schon beim wetter sind:

Im Südwesten gibt es noch einmal Schnee und in der Nacht zu Freitag wird es auch noch Frost geben. Doch dann geht es aufwärts mit den Temperaturen. Am Sonntag sind dann schon 15 Grad drin. Der Frühling ist nicht mehr aufzuhalten


bitte, 15° wärn ja genial!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (11. März 2004)

Ich hab jetzt echt die Schnauze voll von Schlammschlachten, das tu ich mir und meinen Rädern nur noch an, wenn ich unbedingt fahren will und kein gutes Wetter in Sicht ist.
Ich gedulde mich lieber ein bisschen, der Verschleiß ist verdammt hoch und putzen macht auch keinen Spaß(Bikes und Auto).

Sagt mir bescheid, wenn Ihr gutes Wetter bestellt habt, ich beteilige mich an den Versandkosten.


----------



## dangerousD (11. März 2004)

Äh... och menno. Immer wenn man mal was machen will, spielt das Wetter nicht mit.   Na ja, bald ist ja wieder Sommer. Und dann sind die Strecken auch wieder trocken.   Und fahrbar, ohne daß man zuviel kaputt macht. Schade, daß es nicht klappt morgen. Aber auf TreppenDH oder Dual im Park habe ich auch nicht wirklich Bock. Vielleicht klappt das ja irgendwann noch mal mit uns  

Off-Topic: Bin ab Sonntag wieder des öfteren in Jena, ein bißchen studieren.   Von daher werden meine Besuche hier sich vorerst nur auf einige WEs beschränken, ab Juli bin ich dann wieder da... Inzwischen werde ich einige geile Trails im schönen Thüringen rocken, wir haben die da quasi vor der Haustür. Der Mike weiß, wovon ich spreche  Natürlich werde ich immer noch meinen Senf hier abgeben und Bescheid sagen, wenn ich in der Gegend bin. Die Besuche in Heubach, Wildbad und Todtnau stehen noch aus!!! Nicht zu vergessen Sommerrain.  Wir haben also noch einiges vor...  
Hey Mike, vielleicht kannst Du ja mein HT in Pflege nehmen und ein bißchen üben. Nur so als Vorschlag. Es fühlt sich sonst so einsam hier im Keller.


----------



## driver79 (11. März 2004)

@ sommerrein

Steppenwolf-RM your right. war mitm orange auch mal da und hatte spaß. vorallem erlaubt es eine nicht so saubere fahrweise, von der ich reichlich hab


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. März 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Es fühlt sich sonst so einsam hier im Keller.



Da hab ich schon dümmeres gehört.   Das ist keine schlechte Idee. Wenn meins da ist und ich ein wenig Platz gemacht habe hol ich es ab.   
Völlig uneigennützig. Ein kleiner Dienst unter Freunden.   

Schade das es nicht nochmal geklappt hat mit Biken aber das wird wieder.
Wenn ich in Jena bin, hab ich das BIke dabei und dann wird die Hori mal wieder gerockt und den Erlkönig schieb ich dann.  
Im Mai ist glaub ne Party und da vergess ich das Bike def. nicht.

Also dann wünsch ich ne Gute Zeit.

@Driver
Welche unsaubere Technik? Kommst doch super zurecht.
Aber mit dem Switch werd ich da auchmal an der Technik feilen. Dauert halt noch.


----------



## zerg10 (12. März 2004)

Locationcheck:
Kennt einer von Euch den Skatepark in Scharnhausen (Ostfildern). War Bestandteil des Trendsportfelds während der Landesgartenschau.
Ich war da nämlich letztens (ohne Bike ) und fand, dass es ein netter Trainingsplatz wäre. Hat eine ähnliche Grösse wie das Areal im Sommerrain, allerdings technischer ...

Naja, mal sehen, wann's wieder trocken wird,

Zerg


----------



## dangerousD (12. März 2004)

@zerg
Hört sich doch gut an... immer noch Interesse? Vielleicht können wir uns ja dort treffen! Kenne das Ding zwar nicht, aber heute ist es ja noch einigermassen trocken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (12. März 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Locationcheck:
> Kennt einer von Euch den Skatepark in Scharnhausen (Ostfildern). War Bestandteil des Trendsportfelds während der Landesgartenschau.
> Ich war da nämlich letztens (ohne Bike ) und fand, dass es ein netter Trainingsplatz wäre. Hat eine ähnliche Grösse wie das Areal im Sommerrain, allerdings technischer ...
> 
> ...




also der simon und ich habens da das letzte mal beim rad im auto lassen und den bmxern zugucken belassen. wenn man da richtig spaß haben will sollte man schon aus dem pool springen(und wieder drin landen...)können, sost hat man am sommerrain sicher mehr spaß.
wenn im scharnhausen mal nich so viel los ist wärs aber vielleicht reizvoller(nicht von links bmxer und von rechts skateboards um die ohren fliegen)


----------



## tde (12. März 2004)

Frage, weil ich gerade den kompletten Überblick verloren habe: Fährt Samstag oder Sonntag irgendjemand irgendwo im Wald?

Ich habe zumindest vor, an einem der Tage eine etwa 3-Std-Runde (FR/CC-Mix) zu fahren. Solitude, Frauenkopf egal, vielleicht auch beides.

Schreibt mal, ob überhaupt jemand mit will. Sonst muss ich mich als Alternative wohl oder übel mit dieser Gruppe blonden, schwedischen Mädchen in Hotpants zum Saunieren treffen.   Will lieber fahrradfahren!!!


----------



## zerg10 (12. März 2004)

@tde
Ich glaube vor Mittwoch wird mich keiner im Wald sehen, bin nämlich das ständige Putzen leid   , aber ab nächste Woche soll es ja wieder wärmer werden u. die Schwedinnen müssen dann auch wieder heim ...

@floater
Wie ich das letzte Mal da war, war da nur ein Kiddie mit 'nem Skateboard u. daswar kein Könner  Aber der Sommerrain ist mir sowieso lieber


----------



## tschakaa (13. März 2004)

wenns morgen nicht regnet bin i um stuttgart unterwegs. Werd von Vaihingen richtung degerloch fahren. Kenn mich aber nirgens aus weil i neu hier bin


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. März 2004)

@tschakaa
Die meisten haben zzt. keinen Bock auf putzen.
Schreib doch  dem tde mal ne pm. Evtl. fährt er heute. Wenn Du Richtung. Degerloch fährst könnt iHR eUCH treffen und am FK fahren. Viel Spaß im Matsch.


----------



## Koeni (14. März 2004)

Soo, der Dirk haut also heute abend ab...

Ich hoffe die Pläne mit Wildbad und vorallem Heubach finden auch beim Rest anklang.Das Wetter soll sich jetzt endlich bessern und da würde sich das nächste WE doch zu sowas geradezu aufdrängen.

@Steppi
Geheule von wegen Bike noch nicht da gilt nicht  

@zerg
Ich werde wahrscheinlich nicht zum BikeAttack fahren, weil ich von Dirk das verlockende Angebot bekommen habe, mit der Jena-Crew nach LesGets(?) in Frankreich mitzufahren. Da passt das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis besser.Für beides(BikeAttack ist eine Woche vorher) reicht die Kohle nicht.

Soweit ich weiß ist aber noch ein Platz frei (oder irre ich mich da, Dirk?)...


----------



## Floater (14. März 2004)

@ dirk:     und immer schön fleißig lernen, gell!


@ all:wie schauts denn mit wildbad, heubach plänen aus?
wenn heubach mal unter der woche geht bitte ich doch mir vielleicht per SMS bescheid zu geben, da ich nicht am computer, aber in der nähe von heubach bin(ganzer märz unter der woche)

bike attack hätte ich auch bock, und ein bikeurlaub(gardasee, frankreich) muß dieses jahr auch wieder mal sein!!!!vielleicht schaffen wir ja ne gruppenreise...


----------



## tde (14. März 2004)

@tschakaa: leider zu spät, muss heute meine Beine von der gestrigen Schlammtour ausruhen lassen. Ich bin anscheinend hier der einzige, der bei diesem Wetter fährt  

Naja, war gestern trotzdem super. Ein Kollege ist noch mitgekommen und wir waren fast vier Std unterwegs. Krummbach, Forsthaustrail, Burg Dischingen usw. Ist bei dem Bodenberhältnissen doch wirklich lustig, weiß gar nicht, was alle immer haben  Aber 45 Kilometer Matschflügen fordert wirklich die Kondi, bin abends auf dem Sofa fast zurt Tagesschau eingepennt.


----------



## dangerousD (14. März 2004)

Ja, bin ab heute abend erst mal aushausig  ... aber keine Panik, komme ja zwischendurch immer mal wieder. 

@koni:
Ein Platz wäre theoretisch noch frei für unsere Hütte... aber noch ist ja nicht alles abgeklärt. Last Minute kann ich dann sicher mehr sagen. Wenn Du mitkommst, wären wir vorerst acht Mann. Kann sich aber noch ändern, wie gesagt. Destination wäre allerdings Morzine, das ist bei Les Gets um die Ecke  

...so, ich muss weg! Bis demnächst, schätze, ich schaue in drei Wochen mal wieder vorbei. Bis denne, und laßt die Trails ganz!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. März 2004)

@Koni
Mein Bike ist noch nicht da.      +
Ne, mal im Ernst ich bin die nächsten beiden We´s nicht im Ländle.
Ich fänd es aber super wenn Ihr dort ein paar schöne Trails finden würdet.

@Danger
 

@Floater
Wie lange plant Ihr denn Gardasee immer ein. Donnerstag bis Sonntag? Oder eine Woche? Na ja, als Studi wohl ehr 2 Wochen.  
Bike Attack wär schon cool. Aber das Wetter sollte passen falls wir im Zelt schlafen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschakaa (14. März 2004)

also das wetter war heut genial, bin mit kurzärmeligen trikot/windjacke und kurzer hose gefahren   
Strecke war Vaihingen - Birkenkopf (gibts da echt keine Singletrails runter?) - Sonnenberg - Degerloch - Frauenkopf und retour.
ok, Degerloch trails waren nicht wirklich lustig weil extrem rutschig, aber coolen drop habts da baut!  

PS: bike-attack, Les Gets? *auchdabeiseinwill*


----------



## zerg10 (15. März 2004)

Moin zusammen,

wie sieht es bei Euch mit Mittwochnachmittag aus ? Hab' heute irgendwas von 20°C u. trocken gehört. Wäre es da nicht passend als Saisonauftakt den FK unsicher zu machen ? 16:00Uhr Stelle ?
Ähem, und diesmal halt mehr fahren als reden   

@Danger
Du gehst u. das Wetter wird besser. Komisch 

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. März 2004)

@zerg
Mittwoch wird bei mir zu 90% nix. 16:00 Stelle schon gar nicht.
nächste Woche sieht schon wieder besser aus.

@Tschakaa

Das Wetter war ja echt geil aber kurzes Trikot??   
Tut dat Not?


----------



## zerg10 (15. März 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> Mittwoch wird bei mir zu 90% nix. 16:00 Stelle schon gar nicht.
> nächste Woche sieht schon wieder besser aus.



Das kann ich als Ausrede leider nicht gelten lassen  , komm lass' uns Kondi bolzen u. dann fahren wir Danger bei seinem nächsten Besuch in Grund u. Boden  

Übrigens die DVD hat dt. Untertitel, zumindest stellenweise u. auch nur am PC-Player ...


----------



## tschakaa (15. März 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wetter war ja echt geil aber kurzes Trikot??
> Tut dat Not?


wiso, mit ner aufgekrämpelten windjacke drüber wars genau richtig!    Kann aber auch daran liegen das ich andere Temperaturen gewohnt bin   
PS: wennst meinst ich sei krank dann schau dir mal die Fotos vom Marco am letzen WE an:
http://www.nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showthread.php?s=&postid=258105#post258105


----------



## dangerousD (15. März 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Danger
> Du gehst u. das Wetter wird besser. Komisch
> 
> CU,
> Zerg



Das habe ich gelesen... wart' Du nur!  Bald bin ich wieder da, und dann geht's rund


----------



## Koeni (15. März 2004)

@zerg
Ich hätte schon Lust am Mittwoch zu fahren, weiß aber noch nicht genau, ob ich Zeit hab. Morgen mittag weiß ich mehr. 
Ich hab am Mittwoch um halb drei Schule aus.Heimfahren lohnt sich da nicht, wäre also vielleicht schon etwas früher da.


----------



## zerg10 (16. März 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> Ich hätte schon Lust am Mittwoch zu fahren, weiß aber noch nicht genau, ob ich Zeit hab. Morgen mittag weiß ich mehr.
> Ich hab am Mittwoch um halb drei Schule aus.Heimfahren lohnt sich da nicht, wäre also vielleicht schon etwas früher da.



Mal schauen, wie's morgen so läuft, evtl. könnte ich um 15:30 an der Stelle sein. Dürrbachtrail endlich mal im Trockenen fahren


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. März 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Dürrbachtrail endlich mal im Trockenen fahren



Ei, da muss isch grad ama lache.  

Ich war gestern ne Runde drehen und muss sagen in den letzten Tagen hat sich viel getan. Botnang Trail ist bis auf die letzten 100m auch relativ trocken.
2-3 Stellen noch Matsch aber ansonsten mal wieder  .
Zu mehr hat es dann wieder nicht gereicht. Aber ab Ende März geht ja wieder eine Stunde mehr.   

Da scheint mal 3 Tage die Woche Sonne und ich hab zu wenig Zeit. FK würde mich ja auch mal wieder reizen. Jungs, schaut bitte mal nach ob die Kante wieder OK ist. Hier am Bärenschloss wird auch geholtz aber irgendwei räumen die das auch auf!!!!!!!!!!!

Also gebt dann mal einen Lagebericht.

Wann wolt Ihr eigentlich nach Wildbad??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (16. März 2004)

@Steppenwolf
Na siehste, nimm Gleitzeit und komm' mit.   Bin gestern auch mit dem Rad heimgefahren, oben in Degerloch wollte ich  :kotz: , hab's dann aber doch in einer recht vernünftigen Zeit geschafft.

Morgen sind hard(-tail) times dran, muss doch endlich mal testen, was der neue Krempel taugt. 

@tde
Was ist mit Dir? Los, Formvergleich  !

CU,
Zerg


----------



## tde (16. März 2004)

@zerg: Formvergleich? Ich mach Dich platt  . Aber erst Sa oder So. Hast also noch ein paar mehr Stunden Zeit zu trainieren.


----------



## Der Simon (16. März 2004)

Heute morgen kam was in der Stuttgarter Zeitung wegen der BMX-Bahn in Kornwestheim. Und zwar sieht es dort zur Zeit nicht so rosig aus. Zwar wollen sowohl die Skizunft und auch die Stadt die neue Bahn, nur macht das Bundesvermögensamt, dem das neue Gelände gehört, noch Probleme. Nun überlegt die Stadt wohl, ob sie das Gelände kaufen kann, hängt aber von der Kohle usw ab. 
Altes Gelände wieder restaurieren geht auch nicht, da sonst u.a. Wege zum Naherholungsgebiet (?) verlegt werden müßten und zudem muß dann das Vereinsheim neu gebaut werden, was wohl aus finanziellen Mitteln des Vereins nicht machbar ist. Soll ja wieder ne richtige Wettkampfbahm werden. 

Alter Scheiß. 

Sieht wohl so aus, als da in nächster Zeit nix neues entsteht!!!

Der Simon


----------



## Koeni (16. März 2004)

Da hat sich der ein oder andere hier im Thread ja zur richtigen Zeit ein HT angeschafft  .Aber meins ist wenigstens universell für alles zu gebrauchen im Gegensatz zu Dirkensens Hüpfer.

@zerg
Dann machen wir das doch fest, oder?
Morgen 15.30 Stelle. Wenn ich früher da bin schau ich halt schon mal nach Steppis Kante, oder fahr schon ein Ründelein.(Bin auch mit HT am Start  )


----------



## zerg10 (16. März 2004)

@koni
Gib' mir bitte die übliche 15min-Toleranz. Muss sehen, wie's hier klappt u. wie ich die Zacke erwische. Deine Händi-Nr. hab' ich ja ...

@tschakaa
Das wäre morgen für Dich die Gelegenheit mal ein paar Trails hier in der Gegend kennenzulernen.

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Koeni (16. März 2004)

Müssen uns nicht unbedingt an der Stelle treffen.Ruf mich einfach an,wenn du da bist und wir treffen uns wo's gerade passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (16. März 2004)

@koni
Okay, passt. Mich wundert's nur, dass es so wenig Teilnehmer trotz den genialen Wetters sind   
Hab's mal noch im anderen Forum gepostet, aber das ist eher lasch ...

Bis morgen dann,
Zerg


----------



## Koeni (16. März 2004)

Anderes Forum


----------



## zerg10 (16. März 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Anderes Forum



Hier


----------



## Koeni (16. März 2004)

Aha, da fährt jemand zweigleisig, falls wir dich nicht mehr haben wollen, oder was  .


----------



## zerg10 (16. März 2004)

Genau   und dann noch im Rennradforum    Aber schau mal, wer den Thread aufgemacht hat.


----------



## Koeni (16. März 2004)

tztztz...Ihr seid mir ja so welche  

Also,dann bis morgen du alter Fremdgeher


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. März 2004)

@zerg
Da hast Du ja Wiederbelebungsversuche unternommen.  
Hast Du eigentlich Geld bekommen für den Thread Namen? Den hat ja schliesslich tde ins Leben gerufen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. März 2004)

Servus,
habe eben das Bike ins Auto geladen. Versuche 15:30 an der Stelle zu sein. Nehmt also Eure Handys mit falls ich nicht pünktlich bin.  
Hoffentlich ist es halbwegs trocken. Wäre schon mal wieder schön.  
So muss jetzt schlafen. Muss jetzt meinen Urlaubsantrag für morgen einreichen.   Spässle.  

Nur noch einmal schlafen und dann FK.


----------



## zerg10 (17. März 2004)

@Steppenwolf & Koni
Rate mal, wer mir mein neues Bike finanziert hat, bekomme doch Fangprämie für jeden Neuen  
Wie gesagt, 15:30 könnte bei mir eng werden, also bitte Händis an ...

CU,
Zerg


----------



## dangerousD (17. März 2004)

Lagebericht aus Jena: trockene Trails, Sonnenschein - und viel Zeit  Studieren kann so schön sein!  

Grüsse...

@koni
Mein Hardtail wird schon noch gebraucht, in Markg. oder Sommerrain oder Frankreich oder oder oder... und für alles andere gibt's Helius. Oder Visa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tde (17. März 2004)

@Steppenwolf: zu den "Sonntagsfahrer"-Urheberrechten: Die liegen nicht bei mir, sondern bei zerg allein. Holle, zerg und ich haben damals bei der ersten Ausfahrt (die noch über die Einsame-Seelen-Kontaktecke "Bike&Single-Treff" lief; wir waren noch jung und unerfahren  ) beschlossen, einen eigenen Aufruf zu starten und zwar dort wo er hingehört: "Stuttgart & Umgebung". Ursprüngliche Idee war, dass die Leute auf ihren heimischen CC/FR-Trails den Guide machen und man so die besten Trails Stuttgarts und drumherum entdecken kann. Ich habe mich als Tourguide für die FK-Degerloch-Runde angeboten. Das war die erste offizielle Sonntagsfahrer-Runde. Zerg hatte den Namen gegeben, weil wir uns immer nur Sonntags treffen wollten/konnten (wegen wochentags zu dunkel abends, Samstag Familien-Haus-Hof-Tag etc.). Und Holle war am Anfang der einzige, der Sonntags und auch sonst wirklich immer Zeit hatte (studiumsloser Student mit unendlich viel Zeit, der Sack  ). 

Also, alle "Sonntagsfahrer"-Tantiemen bei T-Shirt-Beflockung, Biografie-Veröffentlichungen, Bandnamen, Firmengründungen usw.usw. an den lieben Matthias richten. Ich mache gerne weiterhin den Fremdenverkehrsführer, Spenden und Trinkgelder für diese Dienstleistung sind natürlich auch willkommen (habe sogar noch irgendwo einen Gewerbeschein als Stadtführer und Reiseleiter inklusive Quittungsblock zuhause rumliegen)  

Mal was ganz anderes: Hätte jemand Lust, diesen Sommer eine Art MTB-Rallye auf unseren Trails zu starten? Mit Roadbook, Sonderprüfungen, Zeitnahme etc. Wär halt einiges zu organisieren und vorzubereiten (Route, Punktesystem, später Streckenposten usw.). Würde dann ein Spaßrennen mit anschließendem Grillfeier werden (Grillplätze gibt's ja genug am Wegesrand, zum Beispiel Dürrbach  ).


----------



## zerg10 (17. März 2004)

@tde
Ja, das waren noch Zeiten, der alte "Suche Stuttgarter Mädels"-Thread. Leider gibt es den nimmer, sonst hätte ich ihn hier verlinkt   
Wobei es allerdings eine Ausfahrt vor unserem legendären Treffen gab, nämlich Holle, Otto und ich am Möhringer Freibad ...

Und was ist mit Dir heute ? Biste nachher dabei ? MTB-Schnitzeljagd finde ich gut, auch die Kids-Carrier-Challenge sollten wir wiederbeleben


----------



## tde (17. März 2004)

@zerg: muss viel arbeiten, deshalb keine Zeit.

Kids-Carrier-Challenge gerne - wenn irgendwann mal der HT-Rahmen ankommen sollte  . Ansonsten: mit dem Cheetah geht's auch gut (gucken nur alle immer so blöd  )


----------



## qualle-online (17. März 2004)

*hey leuts wehr will das geile wetter ausnutzen und biken gehn heute oder morgen?!?*


----------



## Koeni (17. März 2004)

tde schrieb:
			
		

> -Rallye auf unseren Trails zu starten? Mit Roadbook, Sonderprüfungen, Zeitnahme etc. Wär halt einiges zu organisieren und vorzubereiten (Route, Punktesystem, später Streckenposten usw.). Würde dann ein Spaßrennen mit anschließendem Grillfeier werden (Grillplätze gibt's ja genug am Wegesrand, zum Beispiel Dürrbach  ).



Au ja, ich mach mit  , allerdings nur als Streckenposten am Bierstand, aber irgendwer muss eben auch solche Jobs erledigen und ich biete mich für die Drecksarbeit an  .

Apropos, eine Sonderprüfung gibt's dann bei mir am Stand: ein Hefeweizen auf ex aus der Flasche  .

Nee, mal im Ernst, Ihr wisst ja, dass ich kein schneller Junge bin, aber hört sich trotzdem ganz nett an.

@qualle
Da kommst du leider twas zu spät, wir waren heute schon am FK, aber vielleicht am WE.


----------



## qualle-online (17. März 2004)

@koni
FK?
ein neues wort ^^
kannst du mir mal deine handy numma schicken pls?

fahrt ihr evtl morgen nochmal?


----------



## zerg10 (18. März 2004)

Gestern war witzig. Der fast trockene Dürrbach hatte es dann trotzdem in sich.  
Nicht zu vergessen das witzige Aufeinandertreffen mit einem Downhiller am Kneipptrail.

@Qualle
FK = Frauenkopf
KK = Korber Kopf
SM-Tal = Siebenmühlen Tal
usw., usw.


----------



## tschakaa (18. März 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern war witzig. Der fast trockene Dürrbach hatte es dann trotzdem in sich.
> Nicht zu vergessen das witzige Aufeinandertreffen mit einem Downhiller am Kneipptrail.
> 
> @Qualle
> ...


wo macht hier in stuttgart biken mit an dhiller spass?    I fahr im moment ah mit an 18kg trum herum aber ah nur weil mein enduro no net fertig ist


----------



## zerg10 (18. März 2004)

@Tschakaa
Am Frauenkopf z.B. Bei uns sind ein paar Jungs mit schwerem Gerät (RM 7, BigHit, Orange 333) am Start. Gibt da zwar keine Passagen wie in Wildbad, aber ein paar Kicker und so gibt's schon.
Und richtig derb ist da der Korber Kopf. Wobei ich da den aktuellen Bebauungsplan nicht kenne. Musst Du mal Ricktick fragen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricktick (18. März 2004)

Korber Kopf würde sich heute noch lohnen da trocken.
Morgen soll schon wieder regnen, dann isses nix.
Strecke ist fast wie immer, aber für jeden was dabei.
Bilder gibts in meiner Galerie.


----------



## zerg10 (19. März 2004)

ricktick schrieb:
			
		

> Korber Kopf würde sich heute noch lohnen da trocken.
> Morgen soll schon wieder regnen, dann isses nix.
> Strecke ist fast wie immer, aber für jeden was dabei.
> Bilder gibts in meiner Galerie.



Alles klar, irgendwann fallen wir mal bei Euch ein bzw. runter   

Ansonsten melde ich mich für dieses WE ab, Wetter wird wieder blöd u. verplant bin ich leider auch...

CU,
Zerg


----------



## GungHo (19. März 2004)

Hallo SonntagsFahrer,

bin zwar kein regelmäßiger Teilnehmer bei euch, aber trotzdem (oder deswegen  ) ne Info an euch.

Wollte heut mal wieder den KB Trail fahren, einer der genialeren, die ich kenne. Ääää, kannte :-(. Der Trail ist total unbrauchbar, man kann vom KB her kommend vielleicht noch 300 oder 400 m weit rein fahren, aber das wars dann. Die Waldarbeiter haben sich von Glemseck her kommend bis über den Verkehrsübungsplatz hinaus den Trail entlang vorgearbeitet (und waren heut auch motorsägenmäßig aktiv). Es liegt alles voll mit zerborstenen Ästen, es ist wohl von Glemseck her kommend ne Forstautobahn in den Wald reingewalzt worden (so sah es zumindest aus). Ich hätte entweder nur zum KB Tal zurückfahren können, mich durchs Holz durcharbeiten, oder auf nem anderen breiten Waldweg weiter Richtung Glemseck vorarbeiten können. Bei den Häusern/Höfen, die am Glemsecker Ende sind, ist dann zu allem noch n neues Haus im Bau, ziemlich genau dort wo der Trail mal geendet hat. 

Es ist einfach der ganze Trail zur Sau gemacht. Vor 4 oder 6 Wochen bin ich ihn das letzte Mal gefahren, da war ne kurze Tragepassage dabei (wo man das Bike über Äste lupfen mußte), aber sonst war er noch ok. Aber jetzt ist er total zur Sau gemacht, die Waldarbeiter haben ganze Arbeit geleistet. Es wird immer rumgestänkert, die MTBiker machen die Wege kaputt, aber die Schaden sind ja im Vergleich zu denen, die die Waldarbeiter anrichten, einfach nur lächerlich klein.

Man sieht auch sonst in den Wäldern grad überall frisch geschlagenes Holz, Schleifspuren, zur Sau gemachte Wege (z.B. Philosophenweg vergangenes Wochenende, der ist ja am Anfang auch total platt gemacht). Und es wird wohl so weiter gehen, das sind wohl auch die Auswirkungen vom vergangenen "Supersommer", der die Bäume durch die monatelange Trockenheit wohl nachhaltig geschädigt hat, so daß sie jetzt geschlagen werden (müssen ?!).

na ja, Happy Trails (die noch übrig sind)

Just for your info :-(


----------



## Koeni (19. März 2004)

...und an Stellen, an denen keine Waldarbeiter gewütet haben, haben nette Wanderer (oder andere nette Menschen) offensichtlich Stämme quer gelegt um uns den Spaß zu verderben, da kann man nix machen.(Außer vielleicht lauter kleine Kicker draus basteln  ).

Man darf gespannt sein, was da noch kommt.


----------



## Floater (19. März 2004)

@steppi
gardasee sind immer so 5 tage eingeplant(mittwoch auf donnersag fahren montag auf dienstag wiederkommen)
aber oft wird eh auch nachgekommen oder früher abgefahren


----------



## Backwoods (19. März 2004)

Hi,

muss mich doch auch mal wieder melden, bevor ich hier ganz zum stillen mitleser werde.   

leztzten sonntag war leider volleyball angesagt. oh mann ey! wir spielen die ganze sasion immr sa abends und wenn das erstemal wieder geilstet bike wetter ist ausnahmsweise so. na wenigstens gewonnen.

es ist ja unglaublich. die ganze woche bestes wetter und jetzt zum Wochenende ... :kotz: 

eigentlich wollte ich am sonntag noch ne runde skifahren, aber das wird wohl wettermäßig nix. also bleibt evtl doch zeit zum biken. vielleicht wird das wetter nciht ganz so schlecht.

ich müsste dringend mal den neuen sattel und die härtere (zu harte?) feder erproben.

isz im übrigen das letze VB spiel morgen, dann hab ich wieder mehr zeit (zum skifahren   )

da momentan nur mein schweres gerät einsatzbereit ist kommen lägere touren aber nicht in frage   

für den light-freerider spekulier ich immer noch auf ne günstige gabel (03er Z1 FR oder ne drop off). wenns nicht blad bei ebay klappt bestell cih beim mario ne neue. ne 24" single track fehlt mir für hinten auch noch. da ist bmo im übrigen wieder mal günster als WW24 oder bpo!! trotzdem danke für die guten ratschläge zerg. lenker, vorbau etc liegt alles schon bereit   . mit der gs4 will ich nimmer fahrn.

also vielleicht bis sonntag. nächstes we bin ich in der alten hiemat und so vielleicht doch ncoh skifahren. dann ist oster, da gehts auf skirour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (19. März 2004)

ach soo..

mit kb trail war doch immer der gemeint der von oben (solitude) runter geht richtung adac? liegen da auch soviele bäume. war da im jannuar oder feb mal und da gings wieder!

der trail paralell zur mahdental straße (-> mahdental trail) war damals schon ein einer stelle mit bäumen zugelget. ich denke das wird wieder. notfalls räumen wir selber auf und bauen ein paar kicker


----------



## Backwoods (20. März 2004)

...und noch was   

ich hab seit weihnachten einen alten abgeswetzten gazza Jr. in 2,6 hier liegen, den mir der steppenwolf vom michael (wie war doch der nickname gleich   ) vorbeigebracht hat.

was soll ich mit dem teil machen, entsorgen? oder will das teil jemand (zurück)

ich wollt es ja mal so testweise auf meine 24" doubletrack aufziehen. aber das geht so schei$$ schwer, dass es sicht lohnt, wenn man das ding im anschluss fast nicht mehr runter bekommt.

sieht aber auch nicht richtig aufgezogen und ohne luft schon brachial aus. wird wohl auch mit luft ins big hit passen.   mich ziehts aber eher zu den maxxis hin.

also sagt mal bescheid! will das ding sonst noch jemand mal testweise aufziehen.


----------



## tde (20. März 2004)

@all: Wetter is ja besser als gedacht, werde deshalb heute, Sa, wohl so gegen 15.00 Uhr zur FK-Runde ausrücken. Treffpunkt, wer mit will: Stelle. Schreibt mal, ob überhaupt jemand kommt, sonst änder ich meine Route.

@Backwoods: willkommen zurück im Bike-Leben.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. März 2004)

@Backwoods
Michael= cmjahn
Bring das Teil bei Gelegenheit wieder mit, dann geb ich ihn zurück. 

@Floater
Fahrt Ihr eigentlich mit dem Shuttel bergauf?   
Aber ab Donnerstag übers We wäre das schon mal ne Maßnahme.
Ich leg jetzt gleich die Cips weg und dann geht es los mit dem Fitnesstraining.  
Wenn da nicht der innere S-Hund wäre.


----------



## dangerousD (21. März 2004)

Moin Leute, habe ein paar neue Bilder am Start. Nur, falls es jemanden interessiert...  
Ach ja, zum Thema Wetter: das ist im Moment wohl überall zum  :kotz: Aber zum Glück haben wir ja jetzt offiziell FRÜHLING, da kann es nur aufwärts gehen! Zumindest warm isses ja schon...  

Bis die Tage!


----------



## qualle-online (21. März 2004)

huhu,
hab mich heute mal (alleine auf der solitude) an diesen extra breiten lenker gewöhnt   , vorher kam ich mim hinterrad ja n stück hoch (floater hats gesehen ^^ ) aber nu garnet mehr! muss i halt noch a weng üben...

am dienstag kommen dann ENDLICH(!!!!) die maguras, und die will ich natürlich sofort ausprobieren.

*wer hat am dienstag lust und zeit wenns wetter passt?!*

Achja: Suche ab Freitag (Gehalt kommt ;-) ) ne Gabel... 
"Marzocchi 03 - MX Comp 110mm Black" is mir da so aufgefallen... für 179 bei BMO. Ebay guck ich heute nachmittag mal.


ansonsten,
good fight, good night. qualle


----------



## zerg10 (23. März 2004)

Moin Jungs,

wie wäre es morgen nachmittag mit 'ner kleinen Runde rund um's Uni-Gelände ?

@qualle
Heute schaff' ich's nicht

@steppenwolf
Könnte Dir dann den Shifter mitbringen ...

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. März 2004)

@zerg

Wenn es heute nicht regnet und morgen auch nicht, können wir ja ne Runde drehen. Michel will wenn es mit dem Wetter passt auch kommen. Da ich ja sein diller Rad habe, könnten wir ja Botnang fahren und den Trail nach Bergheim runter. Ist das OK? Oder wolltest Du nur dillern?
Mir ist es egal. Ich mach alles. Solange es nicht regnet.  
Shifter wären super.


----------



## zerg10 (23. März 2004)

Dillern is' immer nur die 2.Wahl, Trails fahren ist immer besser  Nehme dann aber das Fully mit dem Anker-HR.
16:00Uhr Uniteich ? Shifter geht klar ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. März 2004)

16:00 Uhr ist bei mir zu knapp. 16:30 ist ok. Wir haben zzt. volles Programm und so schön ist das Wetter auch nicht. Wenn Du 16:00 oben bist kannste Dir sicher die Zeit ein wenig vertreiben.  
So ein paar Sprünge ins Flat sind immer zu was gut.   Und wenn es nur ein neuer Rahmen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (23. März 2004)

Ich bin vielleicht auch dabei, sag' aber noch rechtzeitig bescheid.


----------



## zerg10 (23. März 2004)

Na gut, zuviel Training is' ja schädlich, also um 16:30 am Teich ...


----------



## qualle-online (23. März 2004)

alles roga in kambotscha ;-)
dann bis morgen 16:30 + 10 min verspätung von mir am see 
üb ich heut alleine ^^


----------



## Koeni (23. März 2004)

Ich schaff's morgen doch nicht, also viel Spaß und vielleicht bis zum Wochenende.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. März 2004)

Wer hat seinen Teller nicht aufgegessen??   

Da es die ganze Nacht geregnet hat und dies immernoch tut entsage ich mich der Bikefreuden für heute. Ich komme also nicht zum Uniteich.   
Werde mir halt weiterhin einen ordentlichen Bauch anfressen. Aus langerweile versteht sich.


----------



## zerg10 (24. März 2004)

Moin,

sorry, aber bei dem Wetter fällt mir nur eins ein:  :kotz: Naja, vielleicht am WE.

@Steppenwolf
Musst Dich noch ein bisschen wegen des Shifters gedulden, aber der läuft ja nicht weg ...


----------



## qualle-online (24. März 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, aber bei dem Wetter fällt mir nur eins ein:  :kotz: Naja, vielleicht am WE.
> QUOTE]
> 
> jo, mir auch...  , am we bin ich in ffm. also machts jud.


----------



## Koeni (24. März 2004)

Hey Freunde!

Am Wochenende soll das Wetter ganz gut werden, was machen wir ?
Ich hab nicht wirklich Bock auf FK. Am liebsten würde ich nach Heubach fahren. Zur Not auch Solitude, ist mir aber eigentlich zu viel Gestrampel.

Also, postet mal ob überhaupt jemand Zeit und Lust hat, als Fahrer nach Heubach würde ich mich anbieten.
Muß natürlich auch wer mit, der weiß, wo's lang geht.


----------



## dangerousD (24. März 2004)

@koni

Da muß ich Euch erst wieder den Tipp geben... der Simon hat gesagt, hier findet man eine prima Beschreibung: http://www.dirtmag.de/pics_north.html
 Einfach mal ganz nach unten scrollen und nachlesen. Alles klar?!  
Bin übernächstes WE mal wieder im Ländle, ich hoffe doch, wir sehen uns dann mal (das gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen!)

Grüsse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (24. März 2004)

qualle-online schrieb:
			
		

> am we bin ich in ffm. also machts jud.



dann solltest du dein bike mitnehmen und an der burg frankenstein bei darmstadt-eberstadt ne runde rumhüpfen.

ich bin fr + sa auch in der gegend, weiss aber noch nicht ob ich das bike mitnehme.

sonntag soll das wetter in den alpen supergut werden und es hat neuschnee   . das muss nochmal ausgenutzt werden


----------



## qualle-online (24. März 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> dann solltest du dein bike mitnehmen und an der burg frankenstein bei darmstadt-eberstadt ne runde rumhüpfen.
> 
> ich bin fr + sa auch in der gegend, weiss aber noch nicht ob ich das bike mitnehme.



hey lass es mich wissen wenn, ich schleif meins höchstwahrscheinlich erst mit wenn die neu gabel da ist.

achja: hat einer n tip wie ich dieses gummizeug (griffe) vom lenker wieder RUNTER bekomme? drauf gings mit fett... aber runter?!?


----------



## zerg10 (25. März 2004)

qualle-online schrieb:
			
		

> achja: hat einer n tip wie ich dieses gummizeug (griffe) vom lenker wieder RUNTER bekomme? drauf gings mit fett... aber runter?!?



Billige Variante: Wasser u. 'ne Spritze mit Kanüle.
Teure Variante: Bremsenreiniger 

@Koni
Heubach wäre cool, dafür sollte es dann aber richtig trocken sein. Können wir ja am Freitag noch entscheiden. FK, Dürrbach u. Co sind mir nach den letzten Tagen wieder zu matschig ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. März 2004)

qualle-online schrieb:
			
		

> drauf gings mit fett...


   
Dann sollten die Teile eigentlich auch runter gehen.  

Ich ziehe und drehe dabei. 

@rest
Bin aushausig    am WE. Geiles Wort.


----------



## tde (25. März 2004)

@qualle: geh zur Tanke, wo es Druckluft gibt. Mit der Düse unter das Griffgummi, pusten lassen und dabei gleichzeitig den Griff drehend runterziehen. Klappt normalerweise sehr gut.


----------



## zerg10 (25. März 2004)

@tde
Wie sieht es mit Dir und radeln am WE aus ? Angenommen, Heubach ist nicht trocken, würde ich hier 'ne Runde drehen. Wenig Schlamm, viel Schotter ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tde (25. März 2004)

@zerg: eigentlich gerne, habe aber Besuch aus dem Ausland und werde Stuttgart-Sightseeing veranstalten. Ganz, ganz eventuell fahre ich morgen nachmittag. Ich muss auf jeden Fall mal wieder raus in den Wald, war das letzte Mal vor zwei Wochen die große Solitude-Runde drehen. Seitdem Pause (hatte gestern auch Sachen mit dabei und wollte eigentlich spontan zur Uni kommen, habe es dann aber auch abgeblasen wegen Dauerschiff). Werde in nächster Zeit aber öfter länger trailen gehen, um Kilometer in die Beine zu bekommen. Mein Plan für Juni: Stuttgart-Italien an einem Tag mit dem RR. Die Kollegen haben schon Trainingsvorsprung...
Werde aber weiterhin auch mein FR-Fun-"Training" einhalten (FK, KK, Heubach, Wildbad etc.), denn mein zweiter Plan für diese Saison ist auch die Bikeattack in Lenzerheide. Hoffentlich korrespondiert Therorie und Praxis, denn wie Du ja selber weißt, rufen immer andere Pflichten. Deshalb: Um wenigstens Fitness und Familie miteinander zu verbinden, schlage ich demnächst wieder eine Kid-Carrier-Challenge vor (um/nach Ostern?). Mal Holk fragen, ob er auch mitkommt.


----------



## Koeni (25. März 2004)

@qualle
ich machs immer mit spritze+nadel aus der apotheke.einfach ein paar mal von allen seiten in den griff (durch die griffläche) spritzen, dann geht#s ganz einfach


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. März 2004)

Das artet aus. Is ja wie in Kinderforum.


----------



## qualle-online (25. März 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Das artet aus. Is ja wie in Kinderforum.



hey wieso?!


Danke an alle wegen Hilfe!


----------



## Backwoods (25. März 2004)

@ qualle: ich nehm mein bike nicht mit, schade eigentlich aber

ich bin diesen winter irgendwie dauererkältet   . ob's wohl am großraumbüro liegt   

hab's schon wieder im hals und etwas kopfschmerzen. wenn ich am sonntag skifahren will muss ich mich fr & sa schonen.

sodele, bin ab demnächst bis samstag abend auch aushausig  

@ qualle bist du öfter in ffm? dann schaffen wir#s vielleicht mal im sommer zusammen die burg f zu rocken. vielleicht kommt ja noch ein sonntagsfahrer mit. wenn die A8/A5 frei sind dauern die 175 Km von sifi auch nicht länger als nach heubach.


----------



## qualle-online (25. März 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> @ qualle bist du öfter in ffm? dann schaffen wir#s vielleicht mal im sommer zusammen die burg f zu rocken. vielleicht kommt ja noch ein sonntagsfahrer mit. wenn die A8/A5 frei sind dauern die 175 Km von sifi auch nicht länger als nach heubach.



jo bin auf jeden öfter dort, mein dad wohnt da und den besuch ma halt alle 2-3 wochen fürn we ;-)
hinkommen tun wir zzt mit der bahn, is für uns am billigsten.  aber audole folgt ja hoffentlich bald mal... aber die dinger kosten was ^^


----------



## driver79 (25. März 2004)

bin noch nicht verschollen  . hatte die lezten wochen keinen bock auf biken  . sowas solls auch geben.

hab vor am we bei entsprechendem wetter (trocken von oben) die trails von der stelle richtung stgt-mitte? wieder zu befahren. ist warscheinlich nicht sonderlich aufregend. vielleicht anschließend auch noch ne runde am fk (philosophneweg, dürbachtrail).

ob sa oder so wies ich noch nicht, da ich reifen wechseln muß und erst morgen bescheid bekomm wann das machen kann.


cya


----------



## Koeni (25. März 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> ...vielleicht kommt ja noch ein sonntagsfahrer mit. wenn die A8/A5 frei sind dauern die 175 Km von sifi auch nicht länger als nach heubach.



Ich bin für jeden Spaß zu haben. Abwechslung tut Not


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. März 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin für jeden Spaß zu haben. Abwechslung tut Not



Wir fahren alle mal zu Dirk nach Jena. Top Gebiet. 
 Der wird doch mal ne Party schmeissen. Oder    

@qualle
Is doch nicht persönlich gemeint.   

@Dangerous 

Wir bitten um Terminansage.


----------



## tschakaa (25. März 2004)

Wo liegtn Jena? Gibts dort Berge (bzw Hügel)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (26. März 2004)

Moin zusammen,

hat heute einer zufällig spontan Zeit u. Lust auf 'ne kleine Runde ? Treffpunkt Uni oder FK ? 15:00 ?
Koni, ist das so in Deinem Sinn ?  

Cu,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. März 2004)

tschakaa schrieb:
			
		

> Wo liegtn Jena? Gibts dort Berge (bzw Hügel)?


Moin,
Jena ist in Thüringen. Das dumme ist nur, 400km.   
Berge gibt es dort natürlich. Der uphill ist teilweise schlimmer* als am FK.
Gefälle gibt es also reichlich. Die jungs haben auch ordentlich was in den Wald gebaut. Da gibt es alles was das Herz begehrt. Spitzkehren, steile Abfahrten und nicht zu vergessen die Hori. Ein ca. 7km langer S-Trail, ca.50 cm breit, mit leichtem Gefälle und ein paar Steigungen. Den Sattel also nicht ganz so tief und dann ab.   
Ich schwelge in Erinnerungen.  
Vielleicht bekomme ich ja Sponsorengelder von Jena bei der Werbung.   

Oder ein Bußgeld.  

* Schlimm: Es geht wirklich steil nach oben.

@all
Ich wünsche viel Spaß am WE.


----------



## zerg10 (26. März 2004)

@Steppenwolf
Dein Trainingsrückstand wächst  Trotzdem o.gerade deswegen viel Spass ...

@tde
Und, heute dabei ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. März 2004)

@zerg
Das ist ja gerade das schlimme.
Aber wenn man aufmerksam liest, dann sieht man das viele auch RR fahren und dann stört mich das nicht mehr so sehr.   

Bin halt gemütlich.  

Man kann sich alles schön reden.


----------



## tde (26. März 2004)

@Steppe: halt, stopp, bin dieses Jahr noch keinmal RR gefahren, deshalb ja der Trainingsrückstand!!! Außerdem fahre ich dann auch immer gemütlich (also keinen 40er-Schnitt  ). Bisher mein effizientestes Training: in immer noch Ermangelung eines adäquaten HTs muss ich mich mit dem Freerider und seinen sackschweren DH-Schlammreifen tagtäglich über den Asphalt zum Büro schinden. Bin deshalb mal gespannt, wie locker ich demnächst mit dem fast halb so schweren RR den Berg hochrolle. Schimpf Du bloß auf die Straßenfraktion. Ich werde Dich das nächste Mal daran erinnern, wenn wir uns den Dürrbach wieder hocharbeiten  . Eine Rolltreppe wär dort für Dich genau das Richtige, oder?   Außerdem: Northshore-Ehre heißt selbst hochtreten, nicht shutteln. Deshalb mein Angebot: Du lässt Dein neues Switch zunächst in meiner Obhut und darfst dafür mit meinem Enik Deine Kondi aufbauen  . Super-Idee, finde ich.  

@zerg: ich muss arbeiten, 15.00 Uhr schaffe ich nicht. Eventuell Sonntag eine FK-Runde, wenn der Besuch früh fahren sollte. Bis bald


----------



## Koeni (26. März 2004)

Bin gerade erst Heim gekommen, 15.00 Uhr ist mir zu knapp, 16.00Uhr würde gehn.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. März 2004)

@tde
lies dies bitte nicht zu verbissen.  

Ich werde meine Beiträge demnächst Probe lesen lassen.



> Schimpf Du bloß auf die Straßenfraktion.


Ich schimpfe doch gar nicht.   Ich sage nur, dass es viele gibt die nebenher auch RR fahren. Und das dies doch zusätzlich was bringt ist doch wahr. Oder?
Ich gönne es Dir.  
Ich sage damit auch nicht da  ich ein RR will und dann besser bin.
Mit diesem Satz 





> Man kann sich alles schön reden.


habe ich mich gemeint.   Nat. im Bezug auf den Rest des Textes.



> Rolltreppe wär dort für Dich genau das Richtige


   (Bin jetzt beleidigt)  



> Northshore-Ehre


Gibts am FK sowas??   



> tagtäglich über den Asphalt zum Büro schinden.


dazu kann ich nur sagen


> deshalb ja der Trainingsrückstand!!!


  

Kleines Fazit: 
Ich weiß nicht warum, aber auf Abkürzungen wie RR, CC, FR reagierst Du ein wenig gereizt. Vor ein paar Wochen gab es da eine Diskussion die gar nicht nötig war. Mir ist es völlig bugee wie schnell jemand den Dürrbach oder was anderes hochfährt. Wobei ich mal sagen will, das ich nicht immer der letzte bin.  

Ich trink heute ein Bierchen extra auf uns und die Sonntagsfahrer.  

So es ist jetzt 14:22 Uhr und ich habe Feierabend.   
 Ich schau am Sonntag mal rein und werde hoffentlich kein Blutbad vorfinden.


----------



## tschakaa (26. März 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen,
> 
> hat heute einer zufällig spontan Zeit u. Lust auf 'ne kleine Runde ? Treffpunkt Uni oder FK ? 15:00 ?
> Koni, ist das so in Deinem Sinn ?
> ...


i kann leider net vor 19h uhr, was haltest von an nightride?


----------



## tschakaa (26. März 2004)

tschakaa schrieb:
			
		

> i kann leider net vor 19h uhr, was haltest von an nightride?


ma i scheiss auf alles. bin um 16h vor da uni wenn wer vorbeischaut würds mi gfrein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tde (26. März 2004)

@steppe: nee, stopp, bitte keine Missverständnisse, bin überhaupt nicht gereizt (dachte, das geht aus den Smileys hevor ; bin höchstens unfroh darüber, dass ich heute schon wieder nicht aus dem Büro rauskomm, egal ob zum FR, CC oder RR). Also erstmal ein      .

Quatsch, ich ärger Dich halt nur gerne  . In diesem Sinne: 
Zitat: "Mir ist es völlig bugee wie schnell jemand den Dürrbach oder was anderes hochfährt." 
irgendwann, ja irgendwann, werde ich Dich den Dürrbach runter mit meinem Rennrad verheizen. Und das wird Dir nicht egal sein  . Und Lance Armstrong berghoch am Mont Ventoux mit meinem Cheetah.  Vorher muss ich aber noch den Klassenaufstieg aus der Vereinigten-Bierbauchliga schaffen  . Deshalb brauch ich dringend Training.

"Rolltreppe am Dürrbach": Wär doch eine einträgliche Marktlücke, oder? Du machst den Catering-Stand, ich kontrollier die Tickets  

"Northshore-Ehre": stimmt, hast Recht, wir müssen erst noch eine eigene FK-Ehre definieren. Wie wär's mit: alles, was runtergefahren wird, muss auch wieder hochgetreten werden. Ausnahme: Dürrbach, weil da darf man die dort bald entstehende Rolltreppe benutzen  .

Nun gut, Spaß beiseite (oder besser: Spaß her!). Ich fände es gut, wenn wir überhaupt mal wieder zusammen ausrücken würden. Vielleicht ja Sonntag Spätnachmittag. Ansonsten, wenn Wetter mitspielt, nächste Woche nach Feierabend. Zusammen mit zerg und wer sonst noch mit will.

Also bis dahin, Greetz und kein


----------



## tde (26. März 2004)

Nachtrag, Steppe: ich will Dein Switch trotzdem haben. Hey, so ein Rennrad ist vielleicht schöner, als Du Dir das momentan vorstellen kannst  .


----------



## Koeni (26. März 2004)

tschakaa schrieb:
			
		

> ma i scheiss auf alles. bin um 16h vor da uni wenn wer vorbeischaut würds mi gfrein!



ma i war jetzt scho mim Spezi zamn radln  .

Hätt ich's noch gelesen, wär ich sicher vorbei gekommen. Hier zu fahren hat sich aber auch gelohnt, hab nen lustigen Downhill gefunden und da ich mit'm Fully unterwegs war hat's gut gepasst.

Morgen sollte ich lernen, aber am Sonntag würde ich gerne wieder fahren
===> Heubach


----------



## dangerousD (26. März 2004)

Da muss ich jetzt auch mal was zu sagen... ein Homie von mir wohnt ca. 2km unterhalb der Burg, ist das nicht toll? Dumm nur, daß er mehr so der RR-Fahrer ist. Egal, ich wäre auch mal für einen Besuch vor Ort. Am besten im Sommer, wenn die Tage lang und warm sind. Im Moment ist es ja eher kühl. Ich wollte morgen eigentlich auf den Brocken fahren, aber die diesjährige Erstbefahrung muß wohl noch bis Ostern warten. Mein Bike ist jetzt jedenfalls "sommerfest"  ... nach dem verschlammten Winter waren ein paar neue Züge samt Hüllen dringend notwendig. Endlich kann ich wieder von Hand schalten und muß mich nicht mehr auf die nicht funktionierende Automatik verlassen  Und weil ich sie so geil fand, gab es gleich ein paar neue Schalthebel. Und zwar die GOLDENE Version der LX-Hebel (OK, sie sind nur goldfarben). Voll porno, aber eben auch irgendwie geil    Soviel dazu.
Werde die Dinger dann am nächsten WE mal vorführen und hoffe auf Beifall... wer lacht, der fliegt  

Ansonsten wünsche ich Euch happy trails,

bis denne

der D


----------



## dangerousD (26. März 2004)

So, und da ich nun alle Beiträge gelesen habe, hänge ich diesen hier an:

In Jena gibt es gar zornige Trails, die - wie ich letzte Woche feststellen konnte - in den letzten Monaten wieder ausgebaut wurden. Hammer hart! DH for everybody... zwar ohne Lift, aber Schieben macht auch stramme Waden   Und die von Steppi erwähnten Singletrails erstrecken sich über insgesamt 80km. Hoch und runter im wilden Wechsel, aber selbst mit meinem 19 (oder doch 20?)-Kilo-Brummer machen die auch Spaß. Und sooo schlimm sind die kurzen Anstiege gar nicht. Ehrlich   Wer mal einen kurzen Eindruck von der DH-Strecke in Jena haben möchte, guckt einfach mal hier  : www.paule-racing.de Leider ist die Seite lange nicht aktualisiert worden, aber ein paar Bilder finden sich schon. Stellt Euch das Ganze einfach nur ungefähr 3x so heftig vor, es wurde eben ordentlich gebaut  Fullface-Helm und ordentliche Protektoren sollten schon am Mann sein, sonst wird's echt gefährlich...

Und was die Party angeht: klar würde ich mich freuen, mal den einen oder anderen Sonntagsfahrer hier im grünen Herzen Deutschlands durch die Wälder und anschließend zum Grill (wegen der guten Thüringer Bratwürste  ) zu begleiten. Wer also mal Bock hat, soll sich melden. Aber Vorsicht, das Angebot gilt nur noch bis Juli, ab dann bin ich wieder fest im Ländle.

So, jetzt müßte alles gesagt sein. Bis denne...


----------



## zerg10 (27. März 2004)

@tschakaa, tde, koni
Wie sieht es mit Euch morgen um 15:00Uhr Uni-Teich aus ? Achtung, Sommerzeitumstellung ? Oder lieber 16:00Uhr ? Oder doch wieder zum FK ?

War einer von Euch heute in Degerloch dabei ?

Also meldet Euch,
Zerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (27. März 2004)

@zerg
Sorry, aber ich hab irgendwie nicht so Lust auf Uni,FK...
Wenn sich niemand für Heubach begeistern kann, werde ich wohl hier wieder 'ne Runde drehn.

Falls wir uns nicht sehen, wünsch ich Euch viel Spaß, wenn's Wetter mitmach können wir nächste Woche vielleicht auch mal fahren.


----------



## zerg10 (27. März 2004)

@koni
Ausser Dir hat sich keiner gemeldet. Sollen wir dann morgen nach Heubach ? Wo treffen ?


----------



## Koeni (27. März 2004)

@zerg

Gerne!
Aber dann nicht erst nachmittags, oder ?
Ich schau mal sie Wegbeschreibung an und schlag dann gleich 'nen Treffpunkt vor.


----------



## Koeni (27. März 2004)

Gar nicht so einfach, das mit dem Treffpunkt. Über Leinfelden zu fahren wäre laut Routenplaner ein umweg von 40km. Fällt dir ein guter Treffpunkt ein, an dem dann einer von und das Auto stehen lassen kann ? Hab die Wegbeschreibung (aus meiner Sicht) mal angehängt, also überleg mal fleißig.


----------



## tschakaa (28. März 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @tschakaa, tde, koni
> Wie sieht es mit Euch morgen um 15:00Uhr Uni-Teich aus ? Achtung, Sommerzeitumstellung ? Oder lieber 16:00Uhr ? Oder doch wieder zum FK ?
> 
> War einer von Euch heute in Degerloch dabei ?
> ...


jop, war heut dabei
ich fürcht aus morgen wird nichts weil ich meine hayes nicht entlüften hab können


----------



## Koeni (28. März 2004)

Bei mir will er's nicht anzeigen, deshalb nochmal:


----------



## Koeni (28. März 2004)

Wieder nix, vielleicht klappt's ja bei dir.
Falls nicht, wie wär's mit Cannstatt ? Ziemlich gleich weit hätten wir's auch nach Fellbach, nur da kenn ich mich nicht aus. Wir könnten aber sagen: Erste Ausfahrt Fellbach raus und da treffen ?

14.00 Uhr ? Dann wären wir so um drei vielleicht dort, mit noch etwas Zeit für's Suchen. Mach dich hübsch, ich nehm die Cam mit.


----------



## tschakaa (28. März 2004)

Sagt mal hat wer von euch schon mal ne Hayes HFX-MAG (nicht die 9!) entlüftet? bei dem tollen entlüftungskit von bike-mailorder.de find i keinen schlauch der aufn bremssockel passt  

irgendwie funzen die anhänge nicht....
machmas halt so:


----------



## driver79 (28. März 2004)

hab die hfx-mag


du brauchst den einen schlauch mit dem metallstück nicht. du steckst den schlauch mit dem schwarzen in die öffnung vom bremshebel und den kleinen auf den bremssattel, geht etwas schwer drauf. der schlauch sollte aber mit der bremsflüssigkeit komplett gefüllt sein. dann drehst du die schraube am bremssattel etwas auf. ca. halbe umdrehung. dann solange drücken bis keine luft ausm bremshebel mehr rauskommt. nicht vergessen nen behälter drunter zu tun.


----------



## dangerousD (28. März 2004)

Sind meine Beiträge neuerdings unsichtbar für Euch?   Wo bleiben die unqualifizierten Kommentare?  Ich fühle mich so unverstanden 

@tschakaa
Falls Dir Driver's Tipp nicht reicht, stell Deine Frage einfach noch mal im Technik-Forum. Da gibt es auch einige Ahnungsbären...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschakaa (28. März 2004)

habs schon entlüftet, der kurze schlauch ohne "ventil" gehört drauf, hab die öffnung mit an inbus schlüssel erweitert dann lies sich der schlauch schön aufziehen


----------



## Koeni (28. März 2004)

Huiuiui, das war lustig.
Am Anfang dachten wir, dass die Trails bei dem Wetter unfahrbar sind, aber der Schnee, der teilweise bis zu 10cm auf den Brettern lag, ist innerhalb von Stunden geschmolzen und zum Schluss war schon einiges fahrbar.
Einige Stellen sind knifflig, aber bei Trockenheit traue ich mir fast alles zu.
Die Wippe macht ein mulmiges Gefühl und wir sind sie auch noch nicht richtig gefahren, sondern nur abgerollt.(Aufgabe für eines der nächsten Male)
Der Matthias hat sich wunderbar abgeworfen und auch sonst war es ein gelungener Tag (Danke für das leckere Eis in Whistler  ).

Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke:


----------



## Koeni (28. März 2004)

Weiter geht's:


----------



## Floater (28. März 2004)

@tschacka:
tipp fürs nächste mal entlüften(wird ja dauern, ist ja keine magura  )
besorg dir ne große spritze aus der apotheke statt dewr plastikflasche.
und manuals gibts bei www.hayes.com oder vielleicht isses auch www.hayesbrake.com 
@heubächler
heul, neidisch will da auch bald wieder hin.
!
waren die sprünge am unteren parkplatz schneefrei?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. März 2004)

@koni
sieht lustig aus.   
Aber das noch Schnee liegt kann man kaum glauben.

@all
Da jetzt länger hell ist lohnt es ja mal nach Feierabend zu fahren.
Ich werde morgen gegen 16:30-16:45 starten. Botnang / Bergheim und wenns reicht Krumbach.  Wer hat Lust?? 

@zerg
Du bist dabei, oder??

@Danger 
 

@tde
Vielleicht klappt es ja am WE.
 


Bis zum WE. Hoffentlich hält das Wetter.


----------



## Koeni (28. März 2004)

@Steppi
Ja, wir konnten's auch kaum glauben. Wenn morgen die Sonne so scheint wie heute, dann sind die Trails trocken  .

@Floater

Wir haben die Sprünge nicht gefunden bzw. nicht gesucht. Auf den Trails bis zu 10cm Schnee und auf dem Boden ca. 20cm.

Ich will da aber sowieso bald wieder hin, also keine Sorge, ich nehm dich mit


----------



## Floater (28. März 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Steppi
> Ja, wir konnten's auch kaum glauben. Wenn morgen die Sonne so scheint wie heute, dann sind die Trails trocken  .
> 
> @Floater
> ...




sprünge sind wenn ihr in heubach durch den triumph bogen gefahren seid und links abgebogen gleich am unteren wanderparkplatz. sind echt spaßig und sollten bei keinem heubach ausflug fehlen.
gut, bei 20cm schnee...


----------



## Floater (29. März 2004)

...und sieht ja fast so aus, als hätten die noch dazugehämmert...


----------



## zerg10 (29. März 2004)

Moin zusammen !

Ja, das war gestern in Heubach echt klasse. Wartet bis ihr den Clip mit meinem Abgang seht, ein echter Brüller   (Ansatzlos gefallener Frontflip)

@Danger
Wer bist denn Du ?    Keine Sorge, Jena steht schon auf dem Roadtrip   

@Steppi
Wieder inhausig ? Heute klappts bei mir nicht, morgen vielleicht ? 

Bis denne,
Zerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. März 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen !
> @Steppi
> Wieder inhausig ? Heute klappts bei mir nicht, morgen vielleicht ?
> Zerg



Schade, morgen kann ich nicht. Ist aber zum Glück der vorerst letzte Physio Termin.  
Und ab Mittwoch hoffe ich, dass mein Bike da ist. Dann heißt es "baschteln".


----------



## zerg10 (29. März 2004)

@Steppenwolf
Dann also am Freitag mit neuem Gefährt ?   Shifter gibts noch diese Woche ...


----------



## tde (29. März 2004)

@steppenwolf: hab ich das richtig gelesen? Heute nachmittag? Dann würde ich mit ausrücken  . Hatte eigentlich geplant, so gegen 16.30 Uhr von Stadtmitte aus zu starten, aber vielleicht komme ich ja früher weg und fahre dann mit U-Bahn zur Uni. Bitte also um Rückbestätigung, ob der Termoin steht und wo wir uns treffen könnten.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. März 2004)

@tde
Wir können uns am Uniteich treffen oder bei den Aufzügen an der S_Bahn.
Wenn Du den Parabolspiegel kennst würde es auch da gehen. Verschafft mir 7 min.. Ich versuche hier auch etwas früher fertig zu werden.

Wenn ich ehr wegkomme schlage ich 16:30 vor.
Ich schreibe spätestens gegen 13:00 nochmal. OK?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. März 2004)

@zerg
Der Rahmen ist am Freitag gekommen  
Worauf ich jetzt schon seit 2 Wochen warte ist die Gabel.
Sie soll diese Wochen kommen.   
So isser halt der Einzelhandel. 
Wenn nicht bau ich die Psylo rein. Geht auch mal.

Shifter tun not! Wo fahrt Ihr morgen?
Vielleich verschieb ich auch meinen Termin.


----------



## zerg10 (29. März 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> Der Rahmen ist am Freitag gekommen
> Worauf ich jetzt schon seit 2 Wochen warte ist die Gabel.
> Sie soll diese Wochen kommen.
> ...



Baust Du's selber auf o. lässt Du's  den Frank machen ? Und verschandeln den Rahmen bitte nicht mit 'ner Psylo (Sorry an die Psylo-Fahrer), aber da gehört schon die MZ 150 rein !!!!!!

Morgen fährt ausser mir (u. evtl. Dir) noch keiner. Vielleicht können wir ja den tde noch überreden   Tour wäre dann die Schlammrunde vom letzten Mal ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (29. März 2004)

@Heubächler

Nette Action! Wenn das Wetter am WE gut ist, würde ich mich anbieten, noch mal nach Heubach zu fahren. Bin nämlich wieder inhausig


----------



## Sofax (29. März 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen fährt ausser mir (u. evtl. Dir) noch keiner. Vielleicht können wir ja den tde noch überreden   Tour wäre dann die Schlammrunde vom letzten Mal ...




Das wird jetzt meine Premiere hier:   
ich würd morgen auch mitkommen - das Wetter zieht mich schon richtig raus hier aus dem Büro! Treffpunkt so Richtung Vaihingen wäre top, da ich aus Sifi mit dem Bike komme.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. März 2004)

@Danger 
Heute schon hausig?
Dann kannste ja gleich heute kommen.
Aber ich denke mal Du meinst ab Donnerstag.   

@zerg
Die Psylo wäre eine Notlösung.   
Aber über meine lass ich nix kommen. Die geht super.   

Physio ist auch verschoben und somit bin ich morgen dabei. Da können wir ja die Rund vom letzten mal fahren. Aber den ADAC werde ich mir nicht geben.
Michel kommt wenn alles klargeht mit. Dann wären wir zu dritt.
Ach ja, da können wir den Bergheimtrail noch mit einplanen.

  Morgen die Trigger nicht vergessen!!   

@Koni
Das wäre morgen Deine Chance mehr Trails an der Solitude zu erkunden.

@tde

Seile mich heute vorzeitig ab. Ich kann also 16:30 am Teich oder S-Bahn sein.
meld Dich.

So, muss wieder ran.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. März 2004)

@Sofax
Kennst Du den Uniteich??


----------



## zerg10 (29. März 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Sofax
> Kennst Du den Uniteich??



@Sofax
Willkommen   

@Steppenwolf
Sag' mal 'ne Zeit, die Dir passt. Uniteich is' für mich okay, Trigger auch


----------



## dangerousD (29. März 2004)

@steppi

Yep, ab Donnerstag abend wieder inhausig


----------



## Sofax (29. März 2004)

@Steppenwolf

Wenn ich vom Parabolspiegel an der S-Bar vorbei auf dem Fußweg über diese Fußgängerbrücke zum Pfaffenwaldring runterkomme, da ist doch der Uniteich, oder?

Für mich wäre 17:00 optimal, geht evtl. auch etwas früher.


----------



## otze0190 (29. März 2004)

@steepenwolf ich würde echt keine psylo reinmachen beim meim kumpel ist die beim bremsen unten komplett abgebrochen. der hatte voll glück dass ihm nix passiert ist. ich hab in die dinger kein vertrauen mehr


----------



## tde (29. März 2004)

so, Termin ist fix. Für alle die sonst noch das Steppenwolf-tde-Superlastminute-Angebot in Anspruch nehmen wollen: 

Abfahrt ca. 16.45 Uhr am Forsthaus vor dem Botnang-Trail. (Ich fahre um ca. 16.00 Uhr von der Liederhalle aus zum Treffpunkt los).

@zerg & Dienstagsfahrer: ich kann leider nicht, muss eine Enduro-Geschichte im Elsass recherchieren (auch ganz nett). Viel Spaß euch morgen auf hoffentlich griffigen Trails.


----------



## zerg10 (29. März 2004)

@tde
Und nimm' den armen Steppenwolf nachher nich' so hart 'ran, der muss morgen noch eine Runde überstehen.  

@Dienstagsfahrer
Würde vorschlagen, treffen uns ab 16:15 u. fahren um 16:30 vom Uniteich los. Sorry sofax, aber 17:00 wird zu spät. 

CU,
Zerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sofax (29. März 2004)

@zerg
17:00 war halt ein Versuch...

@Dienstagsfahrer
16:30 ist auch o.k. - dann kuck ich mal, dass ich den Uniteich finde!


----------



## zerg10 (29. März 2004)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> 17:00 war halt ein Versuch...
> 
> @Dienstagsfahrer
> 16:30 ist auch o.k. - dann kuck ich mal, dass ich den Uniteich finde!



Einen Versuch war's wert   Schicke Dir mal für alle Fälle meine Händi-Nr. per PM ...
Morgen noch jemand dabei ?


----------



## Koeni (29. März 2004)

Komme morgen vielleicht auch mit.

@psylo-Diskussion

bla bla bla bla bla.....

Wer sie nicht fahren will muss nicht, ich fahr se trotzdem an 2 Bikes und bin zufrieden.

-closed-  

Also, dann vielleicht bis morgen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. März 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @psylo-Diskussion
> 
> bla bla bla bla bla.....
> 
> Also, dann vielleicht bis morgen.



 

Bis morgen


----------



## zerg10 (29. März 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Komme morgen vielleicht auch mit.
> 
> @psylo-Diskussion
> 
> ...



Hihihi, war doch nur ein Joke.     Gibt's morgen schon die Heubach-CD ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. März 2004)

So, der tde hat doch noch zu tun und ich bin in den Startlöchern.
Da ja keiner weiter mitkommt, werde ich mich nicht an die 16:45 halten.
Falls doch noch jemand kommt kann er mich ja anrufen. Wenn er meine Nummer hat.  
Ansonsten bis später.


----------



## zerg10 (29. März 2004)

@Steppenwolf
Spar' Dir lieber Deine Kräfte für morgen    oder such' uns einen schönen Trail ...

Viel Spass und bis morgen,
Zerg


----------



## Koeni (29. März 2004)

@zerg

Ja, die CD ist fertig (Alle Bilder, die Clips und sogar ein Mini Video incl.Sturz in Zeitlupe  )


----------



## Backwoods (29. März 2004)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird jetzt meine Premiere hier:
> ...... da ich aus Sifi mit dem Bike komme.



So so aus sifi.

dann können wir ja in zukunft mal zusammen starten. ich komme auch aus sifi.

unter der woche passts bei mir meist nie und am wochenende bin ich momentan ziemlich viel in den alpen unterwegs zwecks skitouren. außerdem ist gerad nur das harcore gerät einsatzbereit. 

ich weis: ausreden über ausreden, aber die skitourensaison fängt gerade erst so richtig an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. März 2004)

@sofax
Der Teich ist genau da wo Du es beschrieben hast.
Ich wohne direkt gegenüber vom Parabolspiegel in der 13B.
Wenn Du 16:30 dort bist können wir auchzusammen vor fahren. 
Ich warte eh dort auf Michel.
@zerg
Kräfte sparen ging nicht.   Man kann nix sparen wo es nix gibt.  
Hoffentlich langweile ich Euch morgen nicht.

Kurzer Bericht: 
Trail sind trocken. Außer ein paar Stellen.
Fußgänger sind mit zahlreichen Schmückaktionen beschäftigt.
Die beleidigen uns. Legen nur kleine Hindernisse hin und denken das wir das nicht schaffen.   
Meinen schönen Bergheim/ Weilimdorf Trail haben sie auch auf den ersten 80m platt gemacht.Alles ist verblockt und nix ist aufgeräumt   
Bin dann auch nicht weiter sondern habe  mich zurückgezogen. In 3 Wochen ist das hoffentlich behoben. Langsam nervt das.

Aber den Uni trail können wir fahren und der macht Spaß und ist auch trocken.


----------



## zerg10 (30. März 2004)

Moin,

also bleibt's dabei. Heute ab 16:15 am Uniteich u. anschliessend 'ne entspannte Runde   

@Steppenwolf
Zur Motivation kann ich ja den Shifter an meine Sattelstütze binden   

@Koni
CD ist prima ...

Bis nachher,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. März 2004)

@zerg
Diese Art der Motivation verstößt gegen das Menschenrecht!  
Wenn Michel pünktlich ist und der Sofax auch kommen wir 16:30 zum Teich.
Ich hab 16:00 Schluss und bis 16:30 schaff ich das gerade so.

Und ich lege Wert auf "entspannt" in Deiner Post.


----------



## zerg10 (30. März 2004)

Amnesty International for bikers    Aber keine Sorge, machen wir heute eben Sightseeing-Tour, ist ja auch Frischfleisch dabei u. das wollen wir ja nicht gleich verheizen   

Also dann bis gleich,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. März 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> das wollen wir ja nicht gleich verheizen
> Also dann bis gleich,
> Zerg



  hoffentlich wird nicht andersherum.


----------



## dangerousD (30. März 2004)

...und sammelt schön Technik- und Konditionspunkte, am WE bin ich wieder da, und dann geht's rund   Muß mich zwar noch schonen wegen verbogener Hand (mir ist ein fieser Fels in den Weg gesprungen und hat sich meine Bremsscheibe als Wegzoll genommen...  ), aber für Euch reicht's     Nur Spaß, hoffe doch, wir sehen uns am WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. März 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> ... Bremsscheibe als Wegzoll QUOTE]
> Schön geschrieben.
> Bis zum WE


----------



## zerg10 (30. März 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> ...und sammelt schön Technik- und Konditionspunkte, am WE bin ich wieder da, und dann geht's rund   Muß mich zwar noch schonen wegen verbogener Hand (mir ist ein fieser Fels in den Weg gesprungen und hat sich meine Bremsscheibe als Wegzoll genommen...  ), aber für Euch reicht's     Nur Spaß, hoffe doch, wir sehen uns am WE



Du weisst aber schon, dass man zwar mit der Scheibe bremst, aber nicht an 'nem Stein   

Und weil wir uns heute völlig verausgaben werden, wird's nix mit Bergduellen am WE.

Bin mir grad' nicht sicher, ob ich nicht schon um 15:00 hier abhaue u. mal Degerloch anteste, allerdings steht da noch der Monatsbericht an  :kotz:


----------



## Koeni (30. März 2004)

Ich wollte eigentlich für heute absagen, ich hab kein Bock auf 'ne Tour.

Sightseeing hört sich aber ganz gut an...

Ich überleg's mir noch.Falls ich mitkomme, bin ich um 16.30 am Teich. 
Wartet also nicht auf mich.


----------



## zerg10 (30. März 2004)

@Koni
Memm' hier nich' 'rum, komm runter. Ich will die CD !!!!!!!!


----------



## Koeni (30. März 2004)

Ich bin soooo faul, war doch am WE so fleißig. Komm du lieber am Sonntag nochmal nach HB mit und zeig mir, was du _wirklich_ drauf hast


----------



## zerg10 (30. März 2004)

Mein Stunt hat doch schon mein ganzes Können offenbart


----------



## Koeni (30. März 2004)

@zerg

Ich hab dir jetzt noch die versprochene MP3 gebrannt, ich erwarte astreine Gegenleistung für die zwei CD's  .

Ich werde wohl am Donnerstag ein bisschen radeln, wer will darf mit.


----------



## dangerousD (30. März 2004)

@koni

Au ja, Heubach am Samstag - das wär' der Hit!


----------



## Koeni (30. März 2004)

Hab leider nur am Sonntag Zeit, oder halt Freitag mittag.


----------



## zerg10 (31. März 2004)

@Koni
Werde mein Bestes geben. Allerdings auch in Form einer CD  

@Sofax
Willkommen im Club in der elitären Sonntagsfahrer   Jetzt weisst Du ja, wie schnell wir wirklich sind   

@all
Angenommen das Wetter ist am Sonntag gut, wie wäre es mit Frauenkopf ?

CU,
Zerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (31. März 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Angenommen das Wetter ist am Sonntag gut, wie wäre es mit Frauenkopf ?
> 
> CU,
> Zerg



Angenommen, meine bessere Hälfte stimmt dem zu - bin ich dabei. Fahre am Freitag nachmittag schon mal mit Koni nach Heubach


----------



## qualle-online (31. März 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Angenommen, meine bessere Hälfte stimmt dem zu - bin ich dabei. Fahre am Freitag nachmittag schon mal mit Koni nach Heubach



wenn ihr beiden nix dagegen habt bin ich dabei   
und koni, kannst du mir auch ne cd mitbringen, büdde   

geht wer heute oder morgen biken? muss maguras einfahren


----------



## Koeni (31. März 2004)

@qualle
Was für 'ne CD willst du denn ?

Dirk holt mich am Freitag von der Schule ab und wir fahren direkt nach Heubach ( Hab um 12.50 aus ).
Wenn du mitkommen willst weiß ich nicht, wie wir das regeln sollen, da wir nur mit einem Auto fahren. Höchstens du fährst selber mit dem Auto und wir treffen uns irgendwo.


----------



## qualle-online (31. März 2004)

> Ja, die CD ist fertig (Alle Bilder, die Clips und sogar ein Mini Video incl.Sturz in Zeitlupe  )



die cd ^^

hm, also rein "theoretisch" währe die zeit möglich, aber audo is nich, wenn dan bahn, aber da hab ich auch kein plan wie. also glaube is zu umständlich...


----------



## Koeni (31. März 2004)

Dann warte ich mit der Cd aber noch bis die nächste Session in HB war.

Ja, 3 Bikes mit Fahrern ist glaub ich etwas eng, höchstens der Dirk sagt,er kriegt das hin 

P.S Kann hier mal jemand die Uhr umstellen ?


----------



## qualle-online (31. März 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Dann warte ich mit der Cd aber noch bis die nächste Session in HB war.
> 
> Ja, 3 Bikes mit Fahrern ist glaub ich etwas eng, höchstens der Dirk sagt,er kriegt das hin
> 
> P.S Kann hier mal jemand die Uhr umstellen ?



wenns zu umständlich wird lass mas, oder wir telen nochmal dann morgen, evtl kommt n kumpel mit bike und auto, muss ich fragen.
tele kommt in ner privaten.


----------



## zerg10 (31. März 2004)

@koni, Danger & qualle
Jaja, Student bzw. Schüler müsste man (wieder) sein...   
Zwei Bitten/Befehle: Das Befahren der Wippe will ich gefilmt haben u. der Stop in der Eisdiele ist auch Pflicht. 

@Rest
Wer ist am Sonntag dabei ? tde vielleicht mal wieder ?

@Steppenwolf
Bringe Dir am Sonntag mal eine Probe von meinem Doping   mit...

CU,
Zerg


----------



## qualle-online (31. März 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @koni, Danger & qualle
> Jaja, Student bzw. Schüler müsste man (wieder) sein...
> Zwei Bitten/Befehle: Das Befahren der Wippe will ich gefilmt haben u. der Stop in der Eisdiele ist auch Pflicht.



azubi wenn ich bitten darf


----------



## Koeni (31. März 2004)

Was wollt Ihr am Sonntag machen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (31. März 2004)

@Dirk
Da fällt mir ein:
Sollen wir mit HT's oder Fullys fahr'n ? Ich war letztes mal mit'm Fully dort und fand's angenehm. Der zerg war mit seinem Kinderrad da, fand's aber auch angenehm (Aber er fährt ja sowieso nicht mehr mit seinem Votec, weil er Angst hat, dass er es kaputt macht  ).
Ich weiß jetzt auch nicht, tendiere aber eher zum Fully.(Damit lassen sich bessere Notdrops machen, falls der Trail doch mal zu schmal wird  )

Und jetzt sag du!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. März 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Steppenwolf
> Bringe Dir am Sonntag mal eine Probe von meinem Doping   mit...


  
Ich denke mal das Sonntag passt. Schau mer ma.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. März 2004)

@zerg
ich wollte Dir doch mal ein Bild zeigen, nach dem Schwingenbruch.  
Hoffentlich klappt das jetzt.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. März 2004)

Das war klar.  
letzter Versuch. Ansonsten schau mal in die Fotos. Hab 2 abgelegt.  

BRUTAL!


----------



## Holle (31. März 2004)

So, Leute, nach der Winter- und Zwangspause bin ich ab jetzt auch wieder am Start. Nachdem ich samstags nix mehr arbeiten muss, ist endlich wieder die Zeit da. Das Bike ist auch frisch gewartet und los geht's.
Morgen vielleicht, Fr, Sa und So. auf jeden Fall...hab Nachholbedarf   
Wer Lust hat kann gern mitkommen. Zeitmäßig kann ich mich auch nach euch richten. 
Hätt Bock mal wieder an die BD zuschauen, da die Trails rocken und dann Richtung Krumbachtal oder so.

Greetz Holle


----------



## zerg10 (1. April 2004)

@koni
Wärste am Dienstag mitgekommen, hättest Du das Votec mal wieder gesehen   Und mir hat das HT für HB echt gereicht, is' ja das Übungsgerät.

@Steppenwolf
Uiuiui, sieht aber garnicht witzig aus ...

@Holle
Hallo, altes Sonntagsfahrerurgestein   Knechtschaft bei Obi vorbei ? Soll Dir noch einen Gruss von Otto bestellen.

@All
Sonntag würde ich lockeres FK-Radeln vorschlagen, vielleicht mal rüber nach Degerloch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sofax (1. April 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> So so aus sifi.
> 
> dann können wir ja in zukunft mal zusammen starten. ich komme auch aus sifi.
> 
> ...




@Backwoods
Jaja, wenn irgendwann mal deine Ausreden verbraucht sind gibts bestimmt mal die Gelegenheit für uns, uns zusammen auf die Bikes zu schwingen 

wobei, genau genommen komm ich nur nach der Arbeit aus Sifi, ansonsten aus S-West...

@zerg
wie schnell ihr wirklich seid, hat mich ja echt umgehauen   
war noch ganz außer Atem, so dass ich erst jetzt wieder sprechen kann   

@all
Sonntag bin ich auch mit von der Partie, bin schon gespannt auf FK und Dürrbach 
Samstag würde ich z.B. den Glemstaltrail anbieten, hat jemand Lust? Holle? Wie wärs mit 15:00 Uniteich?


----------



## zerg10 (1. April 2004)

Da ging wohl was mächtig schief Mod-Forum 

Bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob das ein Fake ist oder echt. Wenn's echt ist, sind da ein paar echt schräge Aussagen dabei. Stöbern lohnt sich ...

Nachtrag: Könnte natürlich auch ein Aprilscherz sein


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. April 2004)

Hab eben telefoniert.   Meine Gabel ist noch nicht da. Mitte nächster Woche.   Hoffentlich ist es ein Aprilscherz. Bitte bitte bitte.  
Wenn scherz, dann haut es aber richtig rein bei mir.


----------



## zerg10 (1. April 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Hab eben telefoniert.   Meine Gabel ist noch nicht da. Mitte nächster Woche.   Hoffentlich ist es ein Aprilscherz. Bitte bitte bitte.
> Wenn scherz, dann haut es aber richtig rein bei mir.



Hmm, irgendwie hab' ich ja sowas geahnt. Hättest sie doch im INet bestellen sollen. Aber keine Angst, aus Solidarität zu  Dir komme ich am Sonntag auch mit dem Hardtail.   

CU,
Zerg


----------



## qualle-online (1. April 2004)

also mein kumpel würde fahren,   mitm kombi, ab kurz nach 12 oder so.    

wir müssen uns also nich zu 3t reinquetschen ;-)

wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## Koeni (1. April 2004)

@qualle

Wo wohnst du ? Ich werde wie gesagt von Dirk von der Schule abgeholt (Er hat dann mein Bike usw. schon dabei).
Wäre nicht schlecht, wenn Ihr auch dorthin kommen könntet. Oder Wir treffen uns erst in HB.
Ich habe mit Dirk noch nix genaues ausgemacht, denke aber, dass er mich um 12.50 Uhr abholt.
Die Schule ist in der Hohenheimerstr. 12 (Rotebühlplatz=>Olgaeck=>Erste Möglichkeit nach Haltestelle Olgaeck rechts rein=> Parken=> warten )


----------



## Floater (1. April 2004)

also ich wäre am sonntag hws dabei(wenns rad dann wieder zusammengeschraubt ist.
morgen kann ich als hart arbeitender student nicht  hätte sooooo lust gehabt!

@steppi:
schwingenbruch?das hab ich verpasst, erzähl mal...

@dangerousdirk
von dir erwart ich ja, daß du in heubach den "über den ast" sprung nimmst; bitte filmische beweise!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. April 2004)

@Floater
Das war letztes Jahr auf dem Botnang Trail. Wenn man den einen Weg quert, ist doch so ein Asphalt Absatz. Da noch einwenig hin, kommt eine schnelle rechts links kombi. Vor der Rechtskurve lag ich schon da. Grund: siehe Bild.

Habe heute mein Bike gesehen.  
Aber keine Gabel in sicht. Kann noch dauern.  

Also dann, evtl. sieht man sich Sonntag. Aber nur wenn es nicht geregnet hat.
Ansonsten versuch ich mein Fahrwerk abzustimmen. Muss ja spv einstellen.


----------



## Koeni (1. April 2004)

@qualle

Sorry, das mit dem Rotebühlplatz war Schwachsinn.Was ich schreiben wollte war Charlottenplatz. Kann zwar sein, dass du von Gerlingen aus auch über den Rotebühlplatz kommst, aber zum Olgaeck fährt man natürlich über Charlottenplatz.


----------



## Floater (1. April 2004)

@steppi: dachte schon, daß du nach jahren auf dem slayer das switch gleich mal zerbrochen hättest....hätte mein weltbild ins wanken gebracht
aber so ist ja "gut"  


@all
am samstag gibts nen axo werksverkauf in markgröningen, vielleicht interessierts ja jemand:
http://www.axosport.de/index.php?news=67&page=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (1. April 2004)

In anbetracht der guten wetter vorhersage für die alpen am wochenende    werden wir unsere skitour in richtung ostern verschieben.

ich bin dann am sonntag bei brauchbarem wetter auch dabei. sonntag soll ja wieder besser sein als samstag

weiss jemand wo's noch 03er drop offs gibts. wird langsam dringend dass ich mein zweites bike wieder flott mach.


----------



## dangerousD (1. April 2004)

@floater

Gebe mein bestes morgen, muß aber meine Hand noch etwas schonen. Für alle Fälle hat Koni ja die Cam dabei, wenn es also warm wird und es mich richtig juckt, wird auch ordentlich gefahren  Ansonsten werde ich wie immer einfach nur gut aussehen    

@steppi
Hättste damals schon ein richtiges Rad gehabt, hättste Dir diese Fotos sparen können... hihi. Na ja, zum Glück is' ja nun alles längst wieder heil.   Wo gehobelt wird, fallen halt Späne... (altes Holzhackersprichwort  )


----------



## zerg10 (2. April 2004)

@Heubacher
Viel Spass heute ...

@Sonntagsfahrer
Okay, mache ich die Ansage: Sonntag, 15:00Uhr an der Haltestelle Stelle.

Bis dann,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. April 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> (altes Holzhackersprichwort  )


  

Und viel Action in HB. Schnee sollte ja nun weg sein.



> das switch gleich mal zerbrochen hättest...


Ich hoffe, das mir das erspart bleibt.  

Am Samstag soll es ordentlich regnen! Ich hoffe mal, die Wetterfrösche irren sich. Sonst ist am Sonntag wieder alles eklig.   Würde den Dürrbach schon gerne im trockenem Zustand fahren. Mal sehen.

@zerg 
Würde mir auch gut passen. Nicht zu früh und nicht zu spät.


----------



## zerg10 (2. April 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Am Samstag soll es ordentlich regnen! Ich hoffe mal, die Wetterfrösche irren sich. Sonst ist am Sonntag wieder alles eklig.   Würde den Dürrbach schon gerne im trockenem Zustand fahren. Mal sehen.



Stimme Dir zu. Wenn's Samstag oder Sonntag regnet, nehm' ich mir bikefrei.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. April 2004)

@zerg
Wie sehen Deine Pläne bezüglich der Bestellung einer Pressure Suite aus?
Würde die gerne mal Probe überziehen.  
Ich muss ja auch mal eine bestellen, aber welche Größe?


----------



## zerg10 (2. April 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> Wie sehen Deine Pläne bezüglich der Bestellung einer Pressure Suite aus?
> Würde die gerne mal Probe überziehen.
> Ich muss ja auch mal eine bestellen, aber welche Größe?



Wird erst im Mai akut. Jetzt kommt erstmal die neue Gabel für's Fully, inkl. Steuersatz, Vorbau, Lenker, Steckachse.
Und ich nehme das Ding in XL, lieber ein bisschen schlabbrig als aussehen wie 'ne Presswurst   

@backwoods
'Ne günstige Drop-Off gibt es hier


----------



## Holle (2. April 2004)

@Steppenwolf-RM: schon blöd dass, das Material so anfällig ist.
Auch bei mir dauert's noch n paar Tage...

Bei mir ist der Freilauf kaputt:-(((

Dann wird halt am WE Rennrad gefahren....


Greetz Holle


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (2. April 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich nehme das Ding in XL, lieber ein bisschen schlabbrig als aussehen wie 'ne Presswurst



Hallo miteinader, 

bin auch mal wieder online und will gleich mal die Gelegenheit nutzen um auch mal meinen Senf wieder dazu zu geben. Zerg, det Ding muß richtig sitzen, wenn's dich nämlich reinhaut verrutscht des Zeug und dann bringt Dir die "Druckbekleidung" gar nischt, ergo: Presswurst und ein Trickot drüber. 

Werd versuchen auch bald Bike-technisch mal wieder dabei zu sein.

happy Trails
ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. April 2004)

@Holle 
Das is scho gemein, oder?
Dann warten wir halt zusammen.
Hab eben mein Bike zusammen geschustert.    
Aber die Magura hat sich 5x nicht entlüften lassen. Ich werde es morgen früh wieder versuchen.   Irgendwo is was undicht. Beim letztenmal ging das beim ersten mal. Anfängerglück.   Eine härtere Feder werde ich noch bestellen, aber ansonsten ist das Bike Geil.

Sogar mit Psylo.   Vorübergehend.   Die Geo geht echt i.O..  

Wolltest Du nicht auch ein Switch? warst doch mal am überlegen.


----------



## Floater (2. April 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Wird erst im Mai akut. Jetzt kommt erstmal die neue Gabel für's Fully, inkl. Steuersatz, Vorbau, Lenker, Steckachse.
> Und ich nehme das Ding in XL, lieber ein bisschen schlabbrig als aussehen wie 'ne Presswurst
> 
> @backwoods
> 'Ne günstige Drop-Off gibt es hier




...willst du etwa panzer ohne trikot drüber tragen?dann bitte spandex hose an beine rasieren und aufpassen, daß du nicht von der style polizei gestellt wirst


----------



## Koeni (2. April 2004)

Heubach war heute der Hammer !
Geiles Wetter, trockenes Holz...
Sowohl Dirk , als auch ich konnten von Anfang bis Ende ohne absteigen fahren (mit Wippe und Rollercoaster   ). Qualle hat die Wippe auch souverän gemeistert, bis auf 'nen minimalen Schönheitsfehler beim zweiten Versuch  .
Ich finde den Schwierigkeitsgrad echt gut und die Macher bekommen von mir nachher noch eine Lob-Mail  .
Und der Downhill  , ich dachte das wären nur zwei Kicker im Tal. Neenee, Anlieger, Tables, Doubles und das meiste in wirklich guten Dimensionen ( Naja, der Dirk fand das eine Table 3m zu kurz  ) und in gutem Zustand. Nur der schon so häufig von Floater angesprochene Sprung über den Ast ist in schlechtem Zustand (mal davon abgesehen werde ich mich hüten da drüber zu springen).

Der Uphill ist allerdings die Hölle und als ich - natürlich als Letzter -oben ankam, hätte ich fast :kotz: .

Fotos haben wir kaum gemacht, deshalb hier nur eines von Dirk. Die von zerg geforderten Beweisvideos sind im Kasten und werden zu einem überaus professionellen Video geschnitten.

Leider kann ich mich nicht mehr bewegen;falls ich es bis Sonntag mittag schaffen sollte aufzustehen, komm' ich vielleicht mit.


----------



## qualle-online (2. April 2004)

*einfach mal _reinstöhn_ da ich zu fertig bin zum schreiben...*




nagut.. n bisle senf muss sein...

HB war echt geil...
...die holzdinger, der trial, das wetter, einfach nur hamma!!

bin aber wie gesagt jetzt so am ende das ich mich kurz inne kneipe hock, n bier zisch und dann ab auf die couch.

koni wenn de noch was zum hochladen suchst für deine videos hab ich n 50mb webspache mit werbung und n 20mb ohne werbung. 

also erholt euch gut ihr beiden, cya.


----------



## Backwoods (2. April 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @backwoods
> 'Ne günstige Drop-Off gibt es hier



THX,

ich werd da gleich morgen vorm frühstück zuschlagen!    das ist wirklich billig. ich glaub ich nehm dann gleich die freeride statt der drop off.

@all dachte eigentlcih am sonntag gehts nach Heubach    aber stelle ist auch ok.

ich werd dann meinen boliden aus koditionsgründen für die skitouren von sifi aus zu euch rübertreten    ..und mit der s-bahn heimfahren   

15:00 ist mir deswegen ganz recht


----------



## Holle (3. April 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Wolltest Du nicht auch ein Switch? warst doch mal am überlegen.



Wollen tue ich viel, wenn der Tag lang ist    Das Problem ist nur, die Kohlen dafür aufzutreiben... Zur Zt. ist der Freerider in weite Ferne gerückt.
Und dann ist da ja noch das Problem, dass es mit dem Bike allein nicht getan ist... (Protektoren undsoweiter).

Ich werd mich dieses Jahr ganz auf's CC fahren konzentrieren und hoffentlich wird's dieses Jahr was mit n'em knackigen Alpencross bzw. Rundfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc-Fly (3. April 2004)

Servus jungs, 
bin nicht nur neu im forum, sondern auch in stuttgart. wohne seit 3 monaten in riedenberg und kenne mich hier noch nicht wirklich aus, es muss ja anscheinend schon ein paar knackige trails geben.
wollt fragen, ob ich mal mitradeln kann, bzw. wann und wo es losgeht.
greez jakobo


----------



## Floater (3. April 2004)

...ich glaube morgen um 15 uhr an der stelle(haltestelle der 15er namens stelle) war ausgemacht, gell?


wobei mir natürlich etwas später lieber wäre....aber klappt sicher auch um 3 ansonsten sind ja sicher handys dabei.
wie ausgiebig solls denn morgen werden?


----------



## qualle-online (3. April 2004)

ich habs echt gewusst, ich habs mir echt gedacht!
diese assis! 
ich werd nazi wenn des so weiter geht! najo ok werd ich nicht.   

aber diese gott verschissen albaner kinder haben mir meinen hinterreifen aufgeschlitzt!!   

war so 10-15 minuten in der stadtbücherei und als ich rauskomm seh ich nur n paar ausländer (türken?!)  übern platz rennen, ich denk mir nichts, geh ums haus  und da seh ich die kacke... einmal schön mim messer durch.   	
hey das echt sone... waaa...


----------



## driver79 (3. April 2004)

reifen nicht mehr zu gebrauchen? kann dir nen gefahrenen hot s von michelin schenken. profil ist noch vorhanden.

werd morgen evtl. an der stelle sein.


cya chris


----------



## Backwoods (3. April 2004)

Hi,

wer ausser floater und mir kommt morgen noch an die stelle? ich werd von sifi aus rübertreten und so um 15:00 dort sein!

Sifi - Bernhadtshöhe - Kaba see - trail hinter MPI - Uni - trail an UNI - hesslacher wasserfälle - trail runter richtung stadt an die shell tanke - dann entwerder den hardcore uphill hoch nach degerloch oder gleich mit der zacke   - stelle - und dann die üblichen trails. zum schluss degerloch dh und mit der s bahn heim!

kommt wer mit? treffpunkt unterwegs möglich

der wetterbericht ist allerdings ziemlich zum :kotz: wenns wirklich so schlecht wird bleib ich wohl daheim.


----------



## dangerousD (3. April 2004)

@15-Uhr-Stelle-Treffer

Melde mich für dieses WE ab... muss mich um "die Familie" kümmern.  Heubach war richtig gut, bis auf die viel zu kurzen Tables im DH    Allerdings sind die Schmerzen in meiner Hand davon nicht weniger geworden, auch deshalb muss ich mich etwas schonen.  Bin das zweite WE nach Ostern wieder hier, dann sollte eigentlich auch das Wetter besser sein. Ostern wird DH gefahren, ich schüttele lieber die Eier, als sie zu suchen    

In diesem Sinne, bis die Tage!

Der D


----------



## Koeni (3. April 2004)

Ich weiß auch noch nicht, ob ich morgen dabei bin, hab mich wohl auf der letzten Abfahrt nach dem üblen Uphill in Heubach etwas erkältet (@steppi&Dirk Ich weiß, hört sich an wie: Ich hab doch keine Bremsen...  )

Ganz vergessen hab ich auch, dass ich erzählen wollte:
Am Freitag in der S-Bahn saß einer mit der Kornwestheimer Zeitung neben mir.Auf der Titelseite stand sowas ähnliches wie "Neue Hoffnung für die BMX-Bahn".Sieht also scheinbar doch nicht so schlecht aus.Die Bahn soll dann irgendwo in der Nähe der alten entstehen.
Das war nur ein kleiner Kasten auf der Titelseite, den eigentlichen Artikel habe ich nicht lesen können.(Oder hätte ich mir die Zeitung schnorren sollen  ).
Naja, man wird sehen...


----------



## zerg10 (3. April 2004)

N'Abend zusammen,

bin morgen auch um 15:00Uhr an der Stelle, nachdem der für heute angekündigte Regen wahrscheinlich morgen kommt.  
Wird eben wieder geputzt ...

@Steppenwolf
Biste morgen dabei ? Wegen des Dopings   

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. April 2004)

@zerg
Ja, bin morgen dabei. Esst alle Eure Teller schön auf, dann kommt auch gutes Wetter.
Wenn ich wie der Backwoods schon so einen Umweg fahren würde, bräuchte ich gar nicht mehr am FK fahren.  
Wenn das Wetter gut aussieht, fahr ich auch mit dem Bike zum Fk.
Dann fahr ich evtl. mit Backwoods den Degerloch noch runter.
Du auch, zerg? Wirst bestimmt gebracht.

@MC Fly
Findest Du zur Stelle?
Ansonsten musst Du morgen hier mal anfragen. Wo wohnst Du?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. April 2004)

@Koni
Schade, aber dann halt Gute Besserung.  

Es ist 2 Uhr, ich bin sau Müde und trotzdem sind alle online.  
Was gibbet den für Schnäppsche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc-Fly (4. April 2004)

Hi,
hört sich, wenn`s wetter stimmt, richtig geil an, wenn nicht, auch nicht schlimm.
wohne in riedenberg, nehme mal an, wenn ich die 15er vom fernsehturm entlang fahre, werd ich schon an der "stelle" vorbeikommen, auch wenn mir der name etwas ungewöhnlich und fremd erscheint....
vielleicht liegt es aber auch an meinem ballen.....oh shit, schon 7!?!?...naja, werd jetzt meinen rausch ausschlafen und ihn ab 15 vollends raustreten!!
CU


----------



## Floater (4. April 2004)

...so kannst du die stelle echt kaum verfehlen. dürfte fast die erste haltestelle nach der ruhbank(fernsehturm) sein.


----------



## Backwoods (4. April 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> Ja, bin morgen dabei. Esst alle Eure Teller schön auf, dann kommt auch gutes Wetter.
> Wenn ich wie der Backwoods schon so einen Umweg fahren würde, bräuchte ich gar nicht mehr am FK fahren.
> Wenn das Wetter gut aussieht, fahr ich auch mit dem Bike zum Fk.
> ...



sollen wir uns an der schranke oben an der uni treffen wo´s in den wald zum uni trail geht? ich werd dich von unterwegs mal anrufgen.


----------



## Sofax (4. April 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> wer ausser floater und mir kommt morgen noch an die stelle? ich werd von sifi aus rübertreten und so um 15:00 dort sein!
> 
> ...


----------



## Backwoods (4. April 2004)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> Backwoods schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. April 2004)

@Backwoods
Wäre nicht schlecht, aber 13:30 ist mir zu früh.
Muss nochmal am Dämpfer basteln. Muss herausfinden wie weit ich mit der Sattelstütze an die Feder ran kann.  
Ich werde hier so 14:20 Richtung FK lostreten. Aber beim nächstenmal machen wir das mal so. Auf die Strecke "Wasserfälle  " bin ich eh schon lange mal gespannt. Aber Degerloch fahren wir heute und dann mit der Bahn zurück.
@Sofax
Wenn Du schön einrollen willst kannste ja mit mir fahren. 14:20 am Parabolspiegel.

Bis nacher


----------



## Sofax (4. April 2004)

@backwoods
ich wär ja auch auf die ganzen Trails gespannt... aber 13:30 ist mir zu früh. da müsste ich ja sofort los  
wo wärst du denn um 14:00? zum einsteigen...
ich schick dir für alle fälle ne sms für meine Händinr.

ansonsten fahr ich mit steppi um 14:20 am Parabolspiegel los


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. April 2004)

@zerg
Was haste denn heute gemacht?? Das Wetter war super und die Trails trocken. Der kleine Schauer ist in den Blättern der Bäume hängen geblieben.
Also ich kann nur sagen, dass es top war. Dürrbach im trockenem.


----------



## zerg10 (5. April 2004)

@steppenwolf & sonntagsfahrer
Musste zu Kaffee u. Kuchen antreten, da war dann leider nix mehr mit Radeln ...   

@All
Die Diskussionen über die Vor- u. Nachteile bzw. Kleidsamkeit des PressureSuits diskutieren wir demnächst mal bei 'nem Bier   

CU,
Zerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qualle-online (5. April 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @All
> Die Diskussionen über die Vor- u. Nachteile bzw. Kleidsamkeit des PressureSuits diskutieren wir demnächst mal bei 'nem Bier
> 
> CU,
> Zerg



öhh, is das so'n ding wo ich auch dann auch brauche  
was umfasst so'n teil denn alles?


----------



## zerg10 (6. April 2004)

@qualle
Das ist der 2003er PressureSuit. Kannst aber auch mal Koni, Backwoods oder cmjahn fragen, die haben den Dainese-Fummel...


----------



## Backwoods (6. April 2004)

@ Zerg: Gabel ist bestellt    jetzt muss ich noch ne erhebung machen wo das HR (24" Single Track), Reifen und Schweinchen am günstigsten sind. ausserdem könnt ich noch nen 2. satz azonic a-frames (pedale) gebrauchen und den vorbau da bomb mig bzw besser fix. aber letzteren gibts nur auf der da bomb HP

@ pressure suite: fragt mal den holk (ra.bretzeln). der kennt in koblenz einen fabrikverkauf o.ä. wo es das zeug fast für die hälfte gibt. 

hast du ein bild von hinten? ich finde in der ansicht von vorne ist der rückenpanzer ziemlich kurz. schaut unten gar nciht raus. und stürze aufs steissbein kommen schon mal vor.

ich hab übrigens das motorad jacket. hat an den handen keine daumenschlaufen, aber die ärmel rutschen bei mir nicht hoch. dafür ist der reisverschluss in der mitte. das lüftet besser beim uphillen wenn er offen ist.
ausserdem kann ich den brustpanzer unten am nierengurt festmachen. dann rutschen die plastikplatten beim biken nicht hoch bis zum kinn. passiert bei der bike version öfter! finde dainese besser weil da richtig plastik auf der brust ist!


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (6. April 2004)

in Koblenz gibt's ein Dainese Factory Outlet, da gibt's das Safty Jacket für 136 Euro anstatt 299 (meistens aber nur in Gr M). Wenn Ihr mal genaueres wissen wollt muß ich mal nach der Adresse suchen.

Grüße Ra.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (6. April 2004)

[email protected] pressure suite: fragt mal den holk (ra.bretzeln). der kennt in koblenz einen fabrikverkauf o.ä. wo es das zeug fast für die hälfte gibt. 

[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> na wenn sich da mal unsere Antworten überschnitten haben (grins)
> 
> ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. April 2004)

@Ra
Hab mir das doch gemerkt.   besser gesagt gespeichert.   

Koblenz, Ernst-Abbe-Str.2, 0261/80 20 16 - 20

Angaben ohne Gewähr.  

Ich werde es heute auch nochmal versuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (6. April 2004)

@backwoods
Hab mich von Dir inspirieren lassen u. mir 'ne DropOff mit ETA u. QR20 bestellt, damit sollte das Votec dann wieder für 'ne Weile halten.
Mal sehen, ob's der PressureSuit oder das SaftyJacket wird, werde wenn möglich beide vorher wg. der Grösse probieren.
Bild von der Rückseite des PressureSuits hänge ich dran. Gibt's gerade recht günstig bei Joker Sports 
24'' liegen (nach meiner Recherche) gerade so zwischen 85 u. 90. Mein Tip: Poisonbikes

@Ra.
Warst Du nicht letztes Jahr bei der Freeraid Classic ? Da wollte ich evtl. dieses Jahr hin (25.06. - 28.06.)

@Steppi
Viel Spass beim Abstimmen   

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Koeni (6. April 2004)

Hallo Ihr fleißigen Arbeiter  

Ich hab jetzt Ferien!!

      

Falls jemand mal radeln will, oder doch wer keine Lust zum Arbeiten hat und lieber nach Wildbad, Heubach, oder sonstwohin fahren will, dann bin ich der richtige Ansprechpartner  .

So, jetzt ist der Smileycredit für den nächsten Monat schon verbraucht


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (6. April 2004)

zerg10
@Ra.
Warst Du nicht letztes Jahr bei der Freeraid Classic ? Da wollte ich evtl. dieses Jahr hin (25.06. - 28.06.)
[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg: da hast Du recht, war echt super. Ich kann Dir gern mal ein paar Photos zeigen. Dieses Jahr findet sie aber nicht in Porte du Soleil statt sondern in Deux Alpes (des is bei Alpes d'Huez) also noch ein ganzes Stück weiter weg (insgesamt ca. 730 Km). Die Homepage funktioniert bei denen nicht aber unterhttp://www.activeeurope.com/Events/index.cfm?AC=EventDetails&E=30232 gibt's noch ein paar Info (allerdings auf französisch).
> Sag mir mal Bescheid ob Du gehst, wahrscheinlich gehe ich dieses Jahr wieder.
> 
> kette rechts
> ra.


----------



## tschakaa (6. April 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr fleißigen Arbeiter
> 
> Ich hab jetzt Ferien!!
> 
> ...



ja, hier!    
morgen kommt hoffentlich endlich der neue vorbau und da wär ne kleine stuttgart-freeride session scho was feins! Da wär halt noch das Wetter ... immerhind dürfts durch den nassen boden wenigstens anspruchsvoll werden.    wie schautsn bei euch am mittwoch od. donnerstag in stuttgart aus? ab freitag würd i gern nach wildbad schaun wenns wetter zulässt


----------



## Koeni (6. April 2004)

Bei Regen und Nässe hab ich nicht so 'ne Riesenlust, wenn's Wetter sich bessert können wir das aber gerne machen.(Freitag hab ich allerdings keine Zeit)


----------



## qualle-online (6. April 2004)

hey die dinger sehen stylish aus C: damit kann man auf jeder party sicher mächtig eindruck machen wenn man die unaufällig unters hemd zieht     

ne spaß beiseite, bin grade kanpp bei kasse und das nächste währen bei mir die knieschoner.

wie siehts morgen bzw übermogen bei euch aus koni und tschaka? mein kumpel muss morgen sein neues dirt ausprobieren, was geht da?


----------



## Floater (7. April 2004)

@qualle oder irgendjemand, der schneller ist
ein kumpel von mir hat noch ein paar speed stuff ellbogenprotektoren( www.cosmicsports.de ) in m rumliegen, die im etwas zu klein sind. will sie für um 20  abgeben. 
bei interesse PM


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. April 2004)

@ Alle Fahrwilligen

Bin gestern, trotz Dauerregens am Tag, um 18:00 Uhr nochmal losgefahren. 
Botnang solltet Ihr erst ab dem Forsthaus fahren. Vorher gibbet nur Pfützen. 
Füße waren gleich Nass. Ansonsten ist der Trail gut fahrbar.
Krumbach war echt geil. Das war zwar wie Glatteis und das Gefühl auf Eiern zu fahren war irendwie auch ganz lustig. Die Wurzeln waren   .
Ich hab Euch auch den Weg wieder frei gemacht.  

Falls Donnerstag jemand fährt, werde ich  mich ggf. anschließen.

@Floater
Hab mein Bike gestern mit der Sprüher gereinigt.   Ich hab das Teil von Dirk ja nicht getestet aber "Florabest  " hat nicht wirklich power. Aber fürs grobe reichts.


----------



## Koeni (7. April 2004)

@steppi

Dann musst du ganz schön auf Entzug sein  , oder wolltest du vor der Frühling kommt noch schnell dein Bike mit der anderen Seite bekannt machen?

Wir müssen uns treffen, ich will die Reifen, die Videos und dein Bike sehen  .


----------



## zerg10 (7. April 2004)

@All
Wer von euch ist denn Ostern da ? Könnte ja sein, dass das Wetter irgendwann besser wird. Im Moment isses mir zu schmuddelig...

@Steppenwolf
Klick hier 

Und gestern kam die DropOff an, feines Teil ausser das der ETA-Hebel fehlt  Jetzt noch auf Vorbau/Lenker warten und dann wird gebastelt.

Hat einer von Euch einen Zahnkranzabzieher u. 'ne Kettenpeitsche für 'Ne kurzfristige Umbauaktion ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qualle-online (7. April 2004)

Hmm, wenn das Wetter nich schlagartig besser wird bin ich zu abgeneigt für nen ausritt zum FK. 
Street währ drin sobalds auch nur ansatzweise nieseln aufhört.

Und wenns garnix mehr wird: Kaffekränzien bei Steppi, er soll das Video rausrücken und koni soll seins mitbringen      
*smilievorrat verbrauch*


----------



## Koeni (7. April 2004)

@zerg
Das Werkzeug hab ich, wann und wo ?

Ich geh jetzt mal das Wetter checken und entscheide dann über den weiteren Tagesablauf.


----------



## Backwoods (7. April 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Und gestern kam die DropOff an, feines Teil ausser das der ETA-Hebel fehlt  Jetzt noch auf Vorbau/Lenker warten und dann wird gebastelt.
> 
> Hat einer von Euch einen Zahnkranzabzieher u. 'ne Kettenpeitsche für 'Ne kurzfristige Umbauaktion ?



fehlt wirklich nur der Hebel? von der aktuellen 04e gibts 2 versionen! mit und ohne eta.

hoffe mal das bei meiner 03er Z1 FR alles klar geht   

werkzeug für den zahnkranz hab ich. peitsche nicht. ich nehm ne alte kette und steck ein paar (>5) nägel in die löcher der kassett, die das ding dann möglichst weit innen an den speichen blockieren. hat bisher immer gefunzt ohne das was kaputt gegangen ist.


----------



## zerg10 (7. April 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> fehlt wirklich nur der Hebel? von der aktuellen 04e gibts 2 versionen! mit und ohne eta.
> 
> hoffe mal das bei meiner 03er Z1 FR alles klar geht
> 
> werkzeug für den zahnkranz hab ich. peitsche nicht. ich nehm ne alte kette und steck ein paar (>5) nägel in die löcher der kassett, die das ding dann möglichst weit innen an den speichen blockieren. hat bisher immer gefunzt ohne das was kaputt gegangen ist.



Is' ne 03er gewesen u. die hat mir so gut gefallen, weil die 'ne Steckachse u. das ETA hatte.
Hab's aber schon mit den Leuten von Action Sports geklärt, sie wird umgetauscht...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. April 2004)

@Koni
Brauchst Du die Reifen unbedingt? Hatte gestern das Gefühl, die Tiogas sind auch nicht so griffig. Bin am überlegen mir die Fat A wieder drauf zu machen.
Aber versprochen ist versprochen. Wenn Du se brauchst kannste die haben.
Bin mir halt auch nicht sicher.

Ich wollte meinem Bike eigentlich das Wetter ersparen aber ich habe einen Ausgleich gebraucht.   Und so schlimm wars net. Da haben wir über den Winter schon andere Verhältnisse erlebt.  
Leid tut es mir um die neue Kette   . Die hat geknirscht.  

Das Bike ist auch bei meinen Fotos. Um die erste Spannung zu nehmen. Da isses auch noch sauber.   .

@zerg
Bin über Ostern im Ländle. Bekomme evtl. Besuch.   Steht aber noch nicht fest. Aber das Biken wird scho.
Bei Deinem Link werde ich mich mal einbringen.  
Evtl. kann ich morgen meine Feder schon holen.
Aber die Gabel.


----------



## zerg10 (7. April 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> Bin über Ostern im Ländle. Bekomme evtl. Besuch.   Steht aber noch nicht fest. Aber das Biken wird scho.
> Bei Deinem Link werde ich mich mal einbringen.
> Evtl. kann ich morgen meine Feder schon holen.
> Aber die Gabel.



Gut, wenn's einigermassen passt, sollten wir 'ne Runde drehen. Hast Du nicht auch einen Bikewerkzeugkoffer ? Dann muss ich nich' soweit (koni u. backwoods) fahren...
Und so wie's aussieht, bekommen wir unsere Gabeln wohl doch gleichzeitig  

@koni
Hast Du nicht die Amoeba-Teile (Borla o. Scud) an Deinem Ghost ? Was machen die für 'nen Eindruck ?


----------



## Koeni (7. April 2004)

@zerg
Am Ghost fahr ich nur den Lenker, am Fusion das ganze Set (Borla) und bin voll zufrieden, vorallem die Geometrie vom Lenker ist perfekt für mich.
Ra.Bretzeln hat den Scud, mir war der aber zu fett.

@steppi
Wenn du die Reifen selber willst, ist das natürlich kein Problem, aber versuch erstmal die Reifen so zu montieren, dass man das "Tioga" lesen kann  , vielleicht hast du dann mehr Grip.

@heute fahren woller
Ich fahre heute nicht, geh jetzt 'nem Freund helfen beim Renovieren.


----------



## Koeni (7. April 2004)

@steppi
Bild angeschaut.
Wenn dann noch die Gabel drinn ist, bin ich fast ein bisschen neidisch.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (7. April 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> Am Ghost fahr ich nur den Lenker, am Fusion das ganze Set (Borla) und bin voll zufrieden, vorallem die Geometrie vom Lenker ist perfekt für mich.
> Ra.Bretzeln hat den Scud, mir war der aber zu fett.



der Scud is nicht schlecht hat nur einen entschiedenen Nachteil. Durch den Durchmesser von 31,8 kann man die Bremshebel nicht weiter nach innen schieben, d.h. sie sind direkt am Griff. Das is net so toll.
ich weiß aber nicht wie das bei den anderen Lenkern mit großem Durchmesser gelöst ist. 

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (7. April 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> Am Ghost fahr ich nur den Lenker, am Fusion das ganze Set (Borla) und bin voll zufrieden, vorallem die Geometrie vom Lenker ist perfekt für mich.
> Ra.Bretzeln hat den Scud, mir war der aber zu fett.



Okay, dann nehm' ich die Borla-Kombi. Wobei mir der Lenker zu breit ist   (Sonntagfahrer-Insiderjoke)

@Ra.Bretzeln
Lenzerheide wird bei mir dieses Jahr nix, da hat meine Frau Geburtstag, also hab' ich an "Dein" Event gedacht. Bilder hattest Du mir schon gezeigt, ich erinnere mich noch an die Baggerschaufel.

Und 'nen halbwegs brauchbaren Link hab' ich auch: Freeraid Classic 

Jetzt müssen wir nur noch den Rest der Truppe überreden   

CU,
Zerg


----------



## qualle-online (7. April 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @heute fahren woller
> Ich fahre heute nicht, geh jetzt 'nem Freund helfen beim Renovieren.



Nagut... :-|
Morgen? ^^


----------



## Backwoods (7. April 2004)

Ich steh auf breite lenker: 700 oder 710 mm   

hab hier nen Funn Full On im einsatz. den hat auch der steppi 
und einen Point F6. den fährt auch jemand von den sonntagsfahrern. ansonsten wären da noch Da Bomb Tribal bar oder Azonic World Force

der f6 hat 20,- und der Full on 25,- gekostet. jeweils neu bei ebay!

ich würde einen 25,4er nehmen, dann gibts den vorbau auch als schnäpchen. ich hab hier noch einen azonic worldforce mit 70 und einen point tough guy mit 90 mm und je 10° rumliegen. ich brauch davon nur einen, muss aber erstmal am votec testen was so passt. du könntest dann nach einen bekommen. wenn ich mal irgendwo einen billigen Da Bomb Mig seh kommt der ans Votec. Der Fix wäre ncoh besser, da 25° statt 10, aber den hab ich bisher nur auf der HP von Da Bomb gesehen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. April 2004)

@Koni
Guter tip.  



@zerg
Mit Zahnkranzabzieher und Kettenpeitsche kann ich leider nicht dienen.
Und so einen echten Werkzeugkoffer   . Sieht ehr  zusammen gepfuscht aus.

Beim Lenker kann ich den Backwoods nur unterstützen. Der Funn - Full on tut es gut und ist günstig. Vor 2 Wochen hab ich beim 2 Rad Stadler auch den Low riser von Race Face für 30 gesehen.  Lohnt mal reinzuschauen.
Wollt gerade schauen und finde die Seite nicht.


----------



## Floater (7. April 2004)

@backwoods
ich glaub beim hibike gabs den mig, bin mir aber nicht sicher...


----------



## Floater (7. April 2004)

...gibbet wirklich:
http://www.hibike.de/main.php?metho...ID=e0b4c69a507d5be2a9db82c5b6cd8d9b#VOA+DbMIG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (7. April 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> @backwoods
> ich glaub beim hibike gabs den mig, bin mir aber nicht sicher...



Jo, aber nicht so wirklich günstig. BMO und BPO habe das Teil auch. Aber wie gesagt der Fix wäre besser und den gibt's scheinbar niergends


----------



## Floater (7. April 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, aber nicht so wirklich günstig. BMO und BPO habe das Teil auch. Aber wie gesagt der Fix wäre besser und den gibt's scheinbar niergends





...fix mig, da kann man schon mal durcheinander kommen, sorry.

wichtig bleibt nur, daß man weiß wie rum man tioga lesen können muß


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. April 2004)

> wichtig bleibt nur, daß man weiß wie rum man tioga lesen können muß    :lol


----------



## Backwoods (7. April 2004)

Sodele,

das neue HR fürs votec ist soeben bestellt: single track 24" mit DT2.0 und xt nabe für 75,- euro  inkl schnellspanner  gebrauchte bei ebay kosten meist 60 oder mehr und das ohne spanner.   

das schweinchen für 19,90 hab ich gleich mitbestellt   

wer hat gescheites werkzeug zum einpressen?

@zerg wenn ich die votec gabel ausbau ist das steuerrohr dann "leer" oder muss da noch was rausgepresst werden? hast du deine schon draussen?


----------



## Koeni (7. April 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, dann nehm' ich die Borla-Kombi. Wobei mir der Lenker zu breit ist   (Sonntagfahrer-Insiderjoke)



Dann säg' ihn dir doch einfach auf das von dir favorisierte Maß von 420mm ab


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. April 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Dann säg' ihn dir doch einfach auf das von dir favorisierte Maß von 420mm ab




   
Der Koni hats faustdick hinter den Ohren.


----------



## driver79 (7. April 2004)

bin am osterwochenende in holland. also kein biken.  

we drauf bin ich einen tag auf jeden fall in todtnau. hoffentlich kommen bis dahin meine hope.


wünsch euch allen vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel spaß beim eier suchen.

cya


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. April 2004)

@driver
Wir lassen suchen.


----------



## qualle-online (7. April 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @driver
> Wir lassen suchen.



ihr schweine  !!


----------



## zerg10 (8. April 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Dann säg' ihn dir doch einfach auf das von dir favorisierte Maß von 420mm ab



Lenkerbreite = Schulterbreite hab' ich früher mal gelernt   Aber damit die ewige Nörgelei aufhört, säge ich diesmal nicht   

@backwoods
Hab' mal bei Votec direkt nachgefragt u. die haben mir das hier zurückgeschrieben:
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Hallo,Sie können einen handelsüblichen Steuersatz fahren,zu beachten ist
lediglich,dass(je nach Alter des C9)die Schalen die im Rahmen
eingepresst sind,drinlassen und die Lagerschalen des neuen Steuersatzes
in diese einpressen.
MfG

Jochen Seiler
Service

Votec Bicycles GmbH
Westliche Gewerbestraße 1
75015 Bretten
Tel.: +49(0)7252/504838
[email protected]
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Hab' dazu auch einen Thread  im Technikforum aufgemacht, wir sind wohl nicht die ersten, die ihre Gabeln tauschen   Die DropOff hab' ich gestern zum Umtauschen weggeschickt u. nächste Woche bringe ich das VR zu WhizzWheels damit die mir die Nabe auf Steckachse umbauen.   

@all
Wie wäre es mit einer gepflegten Freitagsrunde ?

CU,
Zerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. April 2004)

Moin,
Nach dem Wetterbericht vom ZDF wäre nur  :kotz:  Wetter. Geht man aber auf www.wetter.com sieht das garnicht schlecht aus.
Allerdings kämpfe ich mit mir. Die letzten 3 Tage waren sehr feucht.  
Aber ich denke mal, dass ich mitkomme.
Ich hab ja auch noch keine Vorstellung was am WE so laufen soll.
Aber mir san ja flexibelll.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (8. April 2004)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> we drauf bin ich einen tag auf jeden fall in todtnau.



an diesem Wochenende habe ich auch komplett frei und hatte mir auch schon überlegt entweder nach Wildbad oder nach Heubach zu fahren, ich würde aber auch mit nach Todtnau kommen. Halt mich mal auf dem laufenden ob Gesellschaft erwünscht ist und ob Du auch tatsächlich fährst. 
Vielleicht kommen ja noch mehr mit....

Über Ostern geh ich mal wieder nach Gallien, bin also hier net am start. 

Kette rechts
ra.


----------



## Koeni (8. April 2004)

Ich wäre da dann wahrscheinlich auch dabei.
Das ganze WE, oder nur einen Tag ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. April 2004)

Irgendetwas mach ich falsch.


----------



## Sofax (8. April 2004)

bin auch da und für die ein oder andere Runde am Wochenende zu haben  
ich habe wo einiges Werkzeug u.a. auch im Bike-Werkzeugkoffer - falls noch Bedarf ist. 
Was mir allerdings noch fehlt ist ein Drehmomentschlüssel. Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wos einen guten günstig gibt? War gestern bei Obi und bin mal wieder enttäuscht von dem Laden, der Weg war eher umsonst...  

@Steppi
ich glaub vor der nächsten Runde brauch ich unbedingt noch dein Geheimrezept - du weist schon, ergibt 16 Stück....


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. April 2004)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> @Steppi
> ich glaub vor der nächsten Runde brauch ich unbedingt noch dein Geheimrezept - du weist schon, ergibt 16 Stück....



Kommt heute Abend. Hab ich doch glatt verschwitzt.


----------



## zerg10 (8. April 2004)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe wo einiges Werkzeug u.a. auch im Bike-Werkzeugkoffer - falls noch Bedarf ist.
> Was mir allerdings noch fehlt ist ein Drehmomentschlüssel. Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wos einen guten günstig gibt? War gestern bei Obi und bin mal wieder enttäuscht von dem Laden, der Weg war eher umsonst...
> ...



Werkzeug wäre prima, kann aber auch sein, dass ich heute meinem örtlichen Händler mal wieder 'ne Chance gebe.

Drehmomentschlüssel gibt es günstig beim Motoradbedarf (Hein Gericke, Louis, usw.)


----------



## dangerousD (8. April 2004)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> Was mir allerdings noch fehlt ist ein Drehmomentschlüssel. Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wos einen guten günstig gibt? War gestern bei Obi und bin mal wieder enttäuscht von dem Laden, der Weg war eher umsonst...



Da nimmt's aber einer sehr genau... habe bislang noch nie einen Drehmomentschlüssel gebraucht. Und kaputt gegangen ist bisher dabei auch noch nix. Brauchst halt nur a bisserl' G'fühl   

@steppi
Schickes neues Rad haste da... neidisch werde ich zwar nicht - hihi - aber gefallen tut es mir trotzdem. Glückwunsch!  

@zerg
So ein breiter Lenker ist schon was Feines, aber in Heubach schafft man dann das Einstiegshindernis dummerweise nicht mehr. Koni kann's bezeugen  Das muß aber nix heißen... falls Du tatsächlich mal den Weg nach Jena finden solltest, werde ich Singletrails raussuchen, die eine Lenkerbreite von 720mm erlauben   

@all
Dicke Eier! Äh... frohe Ostern! 

Und nun die gute Nachricht: bin ab Mitte Mai wieder häufiger im Ländle, auch unter der Woche. Für die, die's interessiert


----------



## Floater (8. April 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Werkzeug wäre prima, kann aber auch sein, dass ich heute meinem örtlichen Händler mal wieder 'ne Chance gebe.
> 
> Drehmomentschlüssel gibt es günstig beim Motoradbedarf (Hein Gericke, Louis, usw.)




...genau, beim louis gibts nen brauchbaren für 20 EUR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (8. April 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ...genau, beim louis gibts nen brauchbaren für 20 EUR


...noch so einer ohne Gefühl  


Nur Spaaaaß...


----------



## Floater (8. April 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Da nimmt's aber einer sehr genau... habe bislang noch nie einen Drehmomentschlüssel gebraucht. Und kaputt gegangen ist bisher dabei auch noch nix. Brauchst halt nur a bisserl' G'fühl
> 
> @steppi
> Schickes neues Rad haste da... neidisch werde ich zwar nicht - hihi - aber gefallen tut es mir trotzdem. Glückwunsch!
> ...




welches einstieshinderniss in heubach denn?hab mit 690mm keine probleme gehabt....
und immer dran denken:nach fest kommt ab!und den tioga sruch will ich jetzt nicht überstrapazieren  ist aber eigentlich noch wichtiger, wenn nicht die wichtigste schrauberregel


----------



## Sofax (8. April 2004)

danke - ich glaub ich zieh gleich mal los zu Louis!

CU


----------



## zerg10 (8. April 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> welches einstieshinderniss in heubach denn?hab mit 690mm keine probleme gehabt....



Ich glaube, Danger (Tach auch, alter Schwede) meint den Start vom NorthShore, Rampe hoch und zwischen den zwei Tannen wieder runter. Da is' echt Fingerspitzengefühl gefragt, wie beim Drehmoment auch  

@Sofax
Da hab' ich meinen auch her ...

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Floater (8. April 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, Danger (Tach auch, alter Schwede) meint den Start vom NorthShore, Rampe hoch und zwischen den zwei Tannen wieder runter. Da is' echt Fingerspitzengefühl gefragt, wie beim Drehmoment auch
> 
> @Sofax
> Da hab' ich meinen auch her ...
> ...




entweder die haben neu dazu gebaut, oder der koni und der dirk fahren neuerdings MX-lenker...kann nur eine lösung geben:ich mußß wieder nach heubach!!!
wäre nächstesWE jemand dabei?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. April 2004)

@Danger
auch schöne Ostern. Hast Du im Mai keine Vorlesungen oder weshalb biste dann wieder öfter im Ländle? 

@zerg 
An wann haste denn morgen so gedacht? Nur das ich mich schonmal Mental vorbereiten kann falls ich kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. April 2004)

Freitag wird bei mir nix. Samstag sieht schon besser aus.
meld mich wieder.


----------



## Koeni (8. April 2004)

Freitag bei mir auch nix,Samstag vielleicht so bis 16/17Uhr


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. April 2004)

@all
So wie es aussieht habe ich morgen doch Zeit.
Werde meine neue Feder verbauen und ne Runde drehen.
Falls jemand fährt möge er es bitte Kund tuen.  
Werd so gegen 15:00 Uhr losfahren.

Samstag wahrscheinlich auch. 

@Koni 
Wann willst Du Samstag los?

@Sofax
Muss das Rezept suchen!


----------



## dangerousD (8. April 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Danger
> auch schöne Ostern. Hast Du im Mai keine Vorlesungen oder weshalb biste dann wieder öfter im Ländle?



So ähnlich... ab KW 19 nur noch 2 Vorlesungen die Woche, das habe ich mir nach 4 Jahren verdient. Also wird nebenbei "geschafft", und das tut am am lohnkostenintensivsten im Raum Stuttgart ;-) Da kann ich auch gleich meine Diplomarbeit vorbereiten. Ihr habt mich also für länger auf'm Hals   

@floater
Wahrscheinlich wurde in Heubach gebaut seit dem letzten Jahrhundert  und ja, mein Lenker ist derbe breit. Der besagte Point in 710 (oder 720?? - habe nicht nachgemessen, ist aber nur unwesentlich schmaler als meine Schultern - mua-ha-haaa   )


----------



## Sofax (9. April 2004)

morgen 15:00 hört sich gut an. Ist noch jemand mit dabei??


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. April 2004)

Moin,
leider doch noch eine Planänderung.

HAB DOCH KEINE ZEIT!!!

Meld mich aber für morgen.   
Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo man hinkönnte? Außer Heubach.
Mögl. trails .


----------



## Koeni (9. April 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo man hinkönnte? Außer Heubach.
> Mögl. trails .






Ich bin ratlos.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. April 2004)

@Koni & Rest
Hab gerade mit Michel telefoniert und wir haben uns gedacht mal den Kräher Wald zu erforschen. Evtl. Gibt es ja da auch noch was. 
Für richtig gute Ideen sind wir aber immernoch zu haben.  
Hat sonst nochjemand eine Idee? Zerg? Wo bist Du eigentlich  
Schon wieder bei Kaffe und Kuchen?


----------



## Koeni (9. April 2004)

Wann wollt Ihr denn los ?

Und wie sieht's mit den Reifen aus, verwendest du die jetzt ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. April 2004)

Michel muss arbeiten und kann 14:00 Uhr hier sein.
ich muss morgen so 18:00 wieder an der Uni sein. 
Ich muss den Grill anwerfen.
Du hattest ja auch nicht so viel Zeit. Wenn Du Lust hast, kommst Du 13:00 und wir fahren hier noch 1-2 Trails.
Falls Du Lust auf bräteln hast bing Dir was mit. Bierchen hab dann schon.  
Sag Bescheid damit ich morgen genug Bier kaufe.
Die Reifen nehm ich nochmal. Sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (9. April 2004)

wenn ihr im k-wald unterwegs seid schauts mal deb weg, der auf höhe blindenheim(nikolauspflege?) runter zu spielplatz geht an, hab ich neulich beim spazierengehen einen schönen natürlichen table gesehen, der nur noch etwas den absprung geshapt haben will(mault euch bestimmt niemand dumm an, wenn ihr am ostersamstag mit klappspaten in den wald ausrückt.....  )


----------



## Sofax (9. April 2004)

@steppi
zwischen Uni und K-Wald wär noch der Birkenkopf und evtl. könnte es vorm K-Wald auch nochmal nach Heslach runtergehen, an der Klinik vorbei... da gibts ein paar schöne Stellen.  
Treffpunkt 13:00 Parabolspiegel??? Wenn ich bis dahin mein Bike wieder zusammenkriege komm ich mit   jetzt ja mit dem richtigen Doping


----------



## Backwoods (9. April 2004)

Hi,

Kräherwald ist mal ne gute idee   . kann man gut mit dem botnang trail verbinden, wenn man das letzte stück, dass nicht mehr paralell zur strasse ist auch links runter noch fährt. auf dem nächsten forstweg muss man dann nur nach rechts weiter runter rollen und kommt dann unten auf die strasse nach feuerbach. 

ich bin schonmal mit holle auf dem weg zum killesberg durch den K wald gerollt. trails gabs da schon einige, hab aber nix gebasteltes gesehen.

bin morgen auf ner party bei   rhein main city eingeladen  und am überlegen ob ich nicht das bike mitnehmen soll.

viel spass beim trials suchen
und schreibt bitte ein ordentliches protokoll, das man die locations auch ja wieder findet


----------



## Koeni (9. April 2004)

@steppi

Bräteln hört sich gut an und Bier auch, bin aber schon zum Weißwurstessen+Weißbiertrinken eingeladen.
Deshalb willich ja nicht so spät heim kommen.

13.00Uhr passt, wenn meine Gabel nicht wieder ausläuft wie gestern  .

Dann muss ich wohl morgen tanken  , heute (in BadMergentheim) hab ich 'ne Tanke gesehen, da hat Super (nicht +!) 1.16.9gekostet  .


----------



## Floater (9. April 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @steppi
> 
> Bräteln hört sich gut an und Bier auch, bin aber schon zum Weißwurstessen+Weißbiertrinken eingeladen.
> Deshalb willich ja nicht so spät heim kommen.
> ...



hat da nicht neulich noch jemand diepsylos gelobt...


----------



## Koeni (9. April 2004)

So ein-zweimal auslaufen pro Jahr liegt in der Toleranz


----------



## Floater (9. April 2004)

mcht ja dann bei dir im schlimmsten fall 4 mal im jahr bremsbeläge verölen


----------



## Koeni (9. April 2004)

Für irgendwas muss man das viele Geld eben auch ausgeben das man als Schüler verdient  .
Wenn schon das Benzin so spottbillig ist, kann man für's Bike ruhig mal mehr raushauen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. April 2004)

Gut dann treffen wir uns 13:00 am Spiegel.
Da klappern wir hier noch 2 Mini Trails ab und schlagen uns die zeit bis 14:00 Uhr um die Ohren. Evtl. kann ich Michel auch noch umleiten   . Dann fahren wir Ihm entgegen. Z.B Forsthaus oder Birkenkopf. Wenn der Sofaxauch noch ein paar Wege kennt isses ja gut.

@Backwoods
Hauptsache Trails.   

@floater
Kenn mich ja nicht so aus, aber evtl. finden wir das ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (10. April 2004)

Bin gerade dabei Reifen zu suchen.
Wieso ist denn der NBX draht nur halb so teuer wie der NBX falt ?

Ich würde den mal als 2.3er ausprobieren, oder spricht da was dagegen ?
Ist nicht so sackschwer und günstig.BMO


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. April 2004)

@Koni
Für welches Rad denn? Ich denke mal fürs Hellfire.
Ich hatte auf dem Testrad mal den NBX 2,3. Snakebite bei 2,5 Bar und einer einzigenTreppenfahrt. Der Kommt für mich pers. nicht in Frage. Optisch kommt er auch sehr schmal. Worrüber ich bisher gutes gehörts bzw. gelesen habe, ist der Contineltal "Diesel" in 2,5". Soll vom Volumen wie der Albert sein.
Die günstigste Version in Draht kostet bei 100% Bike 12,90.
Gewicht so zw. 750und 850g. Je nach Homepage.

Gleich kommen hier Antworten wie : "Pfui Conti" oder "der Taugt doch nicht".
Evtl. haben die Leute auch recht.   Keine Ahnung. Aber der Preis ist ok. Ansonsten bremst Du Ihn runter und kaufst was neues.


----------



## Koeni (10. April 2004)

Bei dem Preis ist's echt mal ein Versuch wert.
Wenn er nicht taugt verkauf Ich ihn bei ebay für 15 pro Stück  

Danke für den Tipp.

P.S. Würdest du nicht immer so viel futtern und ständig Grillfeste feiern hättest du bestimmt nicht auf der ersten Treppe einen Snakebite kassiert  .

Bitte nicht hauen nachher


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. April 2004)

Mal schauen was sich machen lässt.


----------



## Koeni (10. April 2004)

Braucht einer von Euch, die ich fast jedes Wochenende sehe was von 100% bike ?
Hab keine Lust 4 Mindermengenzuschlag zu bezahlen.


----------



## Koeni (10. April 2004)

Was ist denn eigentlich mit Ivan los ?
Wollte ihn mal fragen, ob er mitkommen will, aber "Die gewünschte Rufnummer ist nicht vergeben"  .
Hab ihn seit dem Umzug nichtmehr gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (10. April 2004)

@reifenwahl
der nbx soll ja sehr schmal ausfallen, den gibts aber auch noch als dh in 2,5.

pass aber beim hellfire mit dickern reifen auf, beim simon hat der fat albert nicht gepasst/mit papierdickem spalt zwischen reifen und rahmen


----------



## Backwoods (10. April 2004)

@ Koeni:

die ham leider keinen space in 24" und auch keine azonic aframes  


mir gefällt der diesel nicht sonderlich. ich finds wichtig das ein reifen ziemlich fett schulterstollen hat. is besser in der kurve. sieht beim diesel eher mikrig und rund aus. ausserdem steht auf der hp was von 3,0 bar empfohlenen druck. das ist ja schon wie vollgummi


----------



## Floater (10. April 2004)

@koni
...würde evtl was mitbestellen, muß nur noch was klären.
bis wann bestellst denn?


----------



## Koeni (10. April 2004)

Ja, ich weiß jetzt auch noch nicht so genau, ich dachte nicht, dass es im Hellfire-Hinterbau sooo eng zugeht. Hätte schon damit gerechnet, dass ich 'nen FatAlbert reinbekomme.
Was fährt der Simon jetzt am Hinterrad ?

Musste übrigens heute auf der Tour meine Psylo verbinden, damit das Öl nicht's versaut, jetzt wird's höchste Zeit die mal auseinander zu nehmen.


----------



## Floater (10. April 2004)

ich glaube meist 2,3er gazzas oder maxxis high rollwiderstand(da sind 2,3 deutlich schmaler)
kannst auch mal schauen, irgendwann sollte das mit der reifenfreiheit mal verbessert werden, ist aber glaub ich noch nicht geschehen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. April 2004)

@sofax

Servus,
wie ist das jetzt eigentlich mit Dir. Du wolltest doch gestern mitkommen. Erst haben wir 10-15 min gewartet und dann sind wir halb auch nochmal zum Spiegel gefahren. Warst Du da??


----------



## Koeni (11. April 2004)

@Floater
Nein, der Hinterbau ist gleich wie letztes Jahr schon.
Ich brauch aber 'nen Reifen mit mer Volumen, jetzt ist gerade ein Conti Vertical Pro drauf, aber nur, weil ich den noch rumliegen hatte.

@steppi
Wenn ich da so rausschaue...
Gut, dass wir das Wetter gestern ausgenuzt haben.


----------



## Koeni (11. April 2004)

Schon wieder ich

@Steppi
Hast du dir schon überlegt, ob du morgen fahren willst ?
Das Wetter soll glaub ich ganz gut werden und ich hätte Lust.
Von mir aus auch nochmal die Trails von gestern, dann finden wir sie vielleicht noch einfacher.In dem Gebiet bin ich ja sowieso 'ne Orientierungspfeife.
Michel wollte doch vielleicht auch mit, oder ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. April 2004)

So, komme gerade vom Frühlingsfest. Zuviele Verlockungen denen ich nicht nicht standhalten konnte. War aber nicht schlecht.

@Koni
Ja ich fahre. Michel werd ich gleich mal simsen. Hatte auch an die Trails von gestern gedacht und dann nochmal Dischingen. Morgen bin ich auch nicht im Zeitlimit. Wie wäre 14:00 Uhr hier bei mir?
Es hat ja glaube nicht soooo viel geregnet und deshalb sollte das auch alles noch relativ trocken sein.


@sofax
Wenn Du mit willst,sei pünktlich.

Meine Smileys gehen nicht.


----------



## Koeni (11. April 2004)

Also der Treffpunkt steht jetzt fest, für eventuelle Mitfahrer:

14 Uhr am Parabolspiegel vor Mikes Haus.

@steppi
du weißt ja wie wir in Vaihingen angekommen sind, mehr Zeit brauchen wir doch garnicht um uns tot zu kriegen. Vielleicht hat uns das Zeitlimit sogar vor einem Zusammenbruch bewahrt *Das grüne Smiley mit der Riesengrinse*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sofax (12. April 2004)

sorry fürs nicht abmelden am  Samstag! Hab bis heute Abend geschraubt und meinem Bike den Winter aus den Knochen geholt.... Jetzt wird es aber Zeit, dass es wieder geritten wird. Morgen bin ich auf jeden Fall am Parabolspiegel.
CU


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. April 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> *Das grüne Smiley mit der Riesengrinse*


*hier sollte das blaue mit Daumen sein "

@sofax 
dann bis 14 Uhr



"Hier geht doch zzt. garnix mit smileyls" Man kann ohne die Teile ja schon gakeinen Satz mehr schreiben.


----------



## qualle-online (12. April 2004)

> So, komme gerade vom Frühlingsfest. Zuviele Verlockungen denen ich nicht nicht standhalten konnte. War aber nicht schlecht.



und danach konntest du noch schreiben?!? war aber schon geil (also "geil" doppelt unterstrichen und so... ;D )  

also ich würde mit'm kumpel auch gerne mitfahren (14:00 steht noch?), muss nur wiedermahl wissen wo des ist, am besten mit haltestellen angabe. ansonsten muss koni mal wieder als wegweiser am handy herhalten 
also wo ist der 





> 14 Uhr am Parabolspiegel vor Mikes Haus.


 ?!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. April 2004)

@qualle

Schreiben ging langsam aber ging. 
* Die Dinger gehen immer noch nicht"

Also, 2 Möglichkeiten.
1. Ihr wartet am Uniteich auf uns. Dann kommen wir, je nachdem wie pünktlich der Sofax ist, 14:10 an.
2. Ihr fahrt vom Uniteich die Rampe hoch über die "Wackelbrücke" an der Pizza immer gerade aus weiter und kommt somit direkt an der S-Bar und somit am Spiegel raus. Eigentlich ziemlich einfach. Das ist, falls Ihr das kennt, an der Fh für Medien. Da ist auch eine lange blaue Wand. Falls Du in den Stadtplan schaust nennt sich die Straße auch "Nobelstraße". 

Bin dann. 14:00 Uhr.


----------



## Koeni (12. April 2004)

@Floater
So, ich hab das jetzt mal ausprobiert mit dem FatAlbert im Hellfire.
Es ist schon eng, aber nicht so eng, dass ich sagen würde man sollte so nicht fahren.Auf jeden Fall mehr Platz als eine Papierdicke(+/-3mm).Kann aber auch sein, dass es daher kommt, weil der Reifen nicht mehr ganz neu ist.
Also erst am Fully etwas runterfahren und dann auf's HT damit.

@Radler
Heute wird's verdammt voll auf den Wegen, glaub ich.
Schraubt euch 'ne Klingel an's Bike, oder noch besser 'ne Kuhglocke.


----------



## Koeni (13. April 2004)

Da meine Gabel im Fully gerade sifft, hab ich die Fat Alberts auf's Hardtail gemacht. War heute echt zufrieden damit.
Jetzt muss ich mir neue Reifen für's Fully kaufen.Da will ich auf jeden Fall andere Reifen ausprobieren. Und da Ihr ja wisst was ich so alles anstelle mit dem Radel, haut mal Eure Tipps raus.

Hab schonmal überlegt, NBX DH wäre top, kann und will ich mir aber gerade nicht leisten (45 bei BMO).Tioga Factory DH fährt der Steppi jetzt, die sind relativ günstig. Der Space ist glaub ich zu fett und zu schwer für meine Bergauffahrwadeln.

Also gebt Euern Senf dazu, danke.


----------



## Der Simon (13. April 2004)

@ Koeni:

Hatte auch mal den Fat Albert drauf! Gehen tut das schon, aber wehe da ist nur ein kleiner Achter im Rad (was bei mir eigentlich ständig der Fall ist) und Schmutz kommt dazu! Also alles kein Problem solange es trocken oder sandig ist, aber nicht mehr so cool ist das, wenns matschig wird!

Wobei der Fat Albert eigentlich ein echt guter FR Reifen für's HT ist! 

Ich selber fahre ja gerade nicht mehr so viel im Wald rum, brauche daher nicht mehr soviel Grip und bin bis vor kurzem hinten ein 2.1" Gazza Dual gefahren und fahre momentan ein Conti Vertical als Semislick. Der Gazza kam runter, weil er eigentlich zu schwer ist! Ist aber (wenn man mal das Gewicht bei Seite läßt) ein super Reifen für Dual, BX und BMX-Bahnen. 
Ein total abgefahrener Vertical tut aber ähnliche Dienst, auch wenn der Seitenhalt nicht annähernd vergleichbar ist.

simon


----------



## dangerousD (13. April 2004)

Hi Koni,

meine Meinung bezüglich der richtigen Reifenwahl sollte ja nun hinlänglich bekannt sein, aber ich wiederhole mich gern noch mal: Tioga Factory DH - egal ob 2.1 oder 2.3 (je nach Geschmack) - ist für fast alles der richtige Reifen. Relativ geringes Gewicht, sehr guter Seitenhalt (viele Schulterstollen), gut zu kontrollierendes Fahrverhalten, Pannensicherheit und außerdem günstig in der Anschaffung. Fahre die Reifen meist ein Jahr, gegen Ende dann zwar immer als Semislick  , aber ich denke, auch die Haltbarkeit ist ganz OK. Hinzu kommt, daß sie für meine Begriffe gut abrollen. Sonst käme ich ja die Berge auch nicht hinauf  Ich habe die Dinger schon unter allen erdenklichen (Wetter-)Bedingungen getestet, auf den verschiedensten Untergründen (Waldboden, Beton, Brechsand, Holz  , etc. etc.). Leichte Punktabzüge gibt es nur bei extrem schlammigen Untergrund, da setzt sich das Profil schnell zu. Ansonsten ein super Allround-Reifen. Meine Meinung. Vielleicht kannst Du mit denen dann auch in der Uphill-Wertung mithalten und nicht immer auf Tomate machen   


 Ach ja, gibt es bei Dir schon eine Entscheidung bezüglich August? Ich schätze, die Bedenkzeit war jetzt lang genug...  


Grüsse

der D


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (13. April 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

ich will noch mal an das Thema von vor ein paar Seiten vorher anknüpfen. 
Ich suche noch Mittäter für irgendwelche Schandtaten am nächsten Wochenende. Wildbad macht glaube ich erst im Mai auf; von daher würde ich Todtnau oder Heubach vorschlagen. 
@driver und Koeni: Ihr wart doch schon recht enthusiastisch, seid Ihr dabei?
Mir is es auch egal ob wir ein Tag oder 2 gehen. 
In der Gegend gibt es schon recht günstig Unterkünfte, da könnte man auch mal verstärkt "Après Bike" machen wenn ein paar mehr mitgehen. 

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (13. April 2004)

wäre bei heubach dabei


----------



## Koeni (13. April 2004)

Wildbad und Todtnau haben offen!
Todtnau liegt scheinbar aber noch etwas Schnee.

Da mein Fully gerade out of order ist (Siffgabel, keine Reifen), würde ich auch am liebsten nach Heubach fahren, da kommt man mit HT auch sehr gut zurecht.

Wenn's sein muss kriege ich aber auch das Fully noch fertig, Reifen hab ich bestellt und die Gabel hat einen Druckverband  .
Ausser in Todtnau lohnt sich das Übernachten für uns glaub ich nicht.
Bei spottbilliger Unterkunft würde ich aber auch in WB oder HB übernachten.

@dangerous

Ich komm' schon mit, wir müssen uns nochmal über Kosten usw. unterhalten.
Nach deiner Lobeshymne hab ich jetzt die Tiogas bestellt


----------



## qualle-online (13. April 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> wäre bei heubach dabei



ich auch supersuper gerne, aber wir grillen am samstag und am sonntag gibts dtm live . freitag frühlingsfest ^^ 

aber ich kenn da einen der bestimmt gerne mitwill ...
*FLO SAG DOCH ENDLICH MAL WAS IN DIESEM FORUM AN!!*
...


wollt auch nochmal danke an mike und ähhh... den mit dem ''cc-fully-rockymountain'' sagen  

also haut rein jungs, viel spaß.


----------



## F.M. (13. April 2004)

qualle du sack    ich bin doch schon seit über nem jahr hier angemeldet.
heubach wär schon mal wieder geil, dann legts mich wieder auf die fresse, juhuuu     
naja ich werds mir mal überlegen.

Gruß
Flo


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. April 2004)

servus Indianer,

Da die so hoch gehypte Firma, mit dem fettem M als Logo, hat satte 10 Gabeln letzte Woche nach D geliefert.Ich werde wieder keine Gabel bekommen.
Gibt es hier einen Butten mit welchem man "Stoffwechselendprodukt" bildlich darstellen kann?

Zum Ernst der Lage   

WER KENNT EINEN LADEN IN STGT; DER EINE Z150 HAT? Günstig versteht sich.  

@Floater

Gibt es die Shermann für günstig noch???


Danke


----------



## Sofax (14. April 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> servus Indianer,
> 
> Da die so hoch gehypte Firma, mit dem fettem M als Logo, hat satte 10 Gabeln letzte Woche nach D geliefert.Ich werde wieder keine Gabel bekommen.
> Gibt es hier einen Butten mit welchem man "Stoffwechselendprodukt" bildlich darstellen kann?



das hört sich ja ziemlich nach Verarsche an - ich kann mir das ja kaum vorstellen, daß die "M" quasi keine Gabeln mehr verkaufen wollen....

@qualle
keine Ursache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (14. April 2004)

@steppi
Ich geh'  heute auch wieder radeln.
Hast du was dagegen morgen dann hauptsächlich zu dillern ?
Du weißt ja, ich bin nicht Mr.Oberschenkel, von wegen





			
				DangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> nicht immer auf Tomate machen


und so


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. April 2004)

@Koni
paßt scho.   

Dischingen?    Da bringste aber "den Foto" mit  
*Meine Beine sind immernoch platt  "

Hat sonst noch jemand Bock?
Zerg wie sieht es aus?? Du bist doch ab heute wieder zu Hause.
Macht echt spaß.


----------



## Sofax (14. April 2004)

Wasn dillern?  
Wenns auch zu meinen Folgen von Montag (Dornen und dicke Beine) passt, hab ich morgen auch Lust zu fahren


----------



## Koeni (14. April 2004)

Unsere heutige Tour ist schon zu Ende:

Krumbachtrail gefahren und dann rüber über die Straße wo die kleinen Drops und Steilhänge sind. Am Steilhang ist meinem Kumpel der Gabelschaft gebrochen  (kein Wunder:Acros Pogona Air).==>Abflug und Köpfer auf'n Boden. Zum Glück ist sonst nicht viel passiert und wir hatten das Auto oben am Schloss stehn.
Da hab ich kurz einen Speed-Uphill hingelegt   und das Auto geholt.

Alleine bin ich dann auch nicht nochmal los.
Wann sollen wir morgen starten ?
Ich parke diesmal am Schloss.

@sofax
dillern kann man nicht übersetzten, dillern halt  .Das was wir an der Ruine gemacht haben war z.B. gedillert


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. April 2004)

@Sofax
Wie Koni schon gesagt hat. Wie beim letzen mal an der Burg.
Sprich: den Hang hochdüsen und auf die Mauer springen.
Ohne Köpfer.    

* Köpfer = Kopfüber ins Wasser springen* oder Mauer.


Nun aber genug gescherzt. Muss wieder ran.  

Ach ja, ich würde dann von mir zur Burg fahren. Bin dann gegen 17:00 bis 17:10 dort. Muss halt arbeiten.


----------



## Sofax (14. April 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Krumbachtrail gefahren und dann rüber über die Straße wo die kleinen Drops und Steilhänge sind. Am Steilhang ist meinem Kumpel der Gabelschaft gebrochen  (kein Wunder:Acros Pogona Air).==>Abflug und Köpfer auf'n Boden. Zum Glück ist sonst nicht viel passiert und wir hatten das Auto oben am Schloss stehn.



hhmm, unheimliche Gegend! Mein letzter Köpfer vor Dischingen war wohl so ca. 100m von dem Steilhang entfernt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. April 2004)

@sofax
Wie sieht es aus? Kommst Morgen mit?

@Koni
Pack den Fotoapperat ein! Morgen wird geiles Wetter.
Hatte eben dieses Ebay gefühl bei BMO. Habe die zzt. letzte Z150 erstanden.
War echt knapp.    Ich hab die Jungs gleich genervt, ok ich hab gebettelt  , sodass die Gabel hoffentlich heute noch raus ist. Wenn,ich  hoffe, alles gut geht , dann hab ich das Teil am Freitag in der Hand.  

@zerg
Was is denn nu?


----------



## Floater (14. April 2004)

dillern=schabernack treiben?



wird zeit für semesterbeginn, wenn ich hier lese, daß sogar das arbeitende volk dauernd radeln geht, und ich armer student jeden tag arbeiten(muß,will, soll???)
aber nächste woche wird das hoffentlich wieder besser!!
@koni
poison schon bestellt?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. April 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> @koni
> poison schon bestellt?



Hab ich was verpasst?  

Floater, wielange bist Du denn Arbeiten?


----------



## Floater (14. April 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich was verpasst?
> 
> Floater, wielange bist Du denn Arbeiten?



gerade siehts nach frühem feierabend aus, wann trefft ihr euch denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (14. April 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> @koni
> poison schon bestellt?



Hab ich auch was verpasst ?

Ich hab bei Actionsports einen Satz Tiogas bestellt, falls du darauf anspielst.

Ich bin vielleicht schon etwas früher an der Burg, mal schauen.


----------



## Sofax (14. April 2004)

morgen sieht gut aus - ich werd auch sehn, dass ich ca. 17:00 an der Dischingen (???) sein werde. Komme dann aus Sifi hin.


----------



## Koeni (14. April 2004)

Floater und ich haben beschlossen am WE nach Heubach zu fahren (einen Tag), wer mit will kann das gerne tun.


----------



## Floater (14. April 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich auch was verpasst ?
> 
> Ich hab bei Actionsports einen Satz Tiogas bestellt, falls du darauf anspielst.
> 
> Ich bin vielleicht schon etwas früher an der Burg, mal schauen.



...sollte mal anfangen lesen zu lernen, war mir sicherr, daß du da ne sammelbestellung machen wolltest.



in dem fall frag ich mal in die runde:
will wer was von poison, weil ich dann bald mal sammelbestellen würde


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. April 2004)

@koni&Floater

Braucht man in Heubach Safty Jacket?   
Würde mich evtl. kurzfristig einklinken. Habe eben mal nach dem Wetter geschaut.  :kotz: 
Aber das muss ja sooo nicht kommen. 

Laut BMO ist meine GAbel unterwegs      

Zuviel Übermut tut nich gut.


----------



## driver79 (14. April 2004)

sodele bin wieder im ländle.


@todtnau am we


werd auf jeden fall fahrn. ob ich sa und so fahre oder nur einen tag weis ich noch nicht. wenn ich einen tag fahr mach ichs vom wetter und ob ich bis sa meine hope habe abhängig. mitkommen kann jeder der will. hoffe das die ganzen ulmer jungs kommen. angekündigt ham se sich. wenn ich übernacht hab ich vor gehabt im auto zu pennen.


----------



## qualle-online (14. April 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @koni&Floater
> Braucht man in Heubach Safty Jacket?


 oh ja würd ich dringenst empfehlen!

bin nächstes mal hoffentlich mit protectoren unterwegs.


----------



## Koeni (14. April 2004)

@steppi
Der Dirk war ohne Safety-Jacket und das geht auch. Besser ist natürlich mit, aber musst ja nicht fahren wie ein Gestörter.

@morgen-Fahrer
Ich habe gerade nochmal meinen gestürzten Kollegen besucht und mir bei der Gelegenheit seine Kamera ausgeliehen  .Die ist echt geil, muss halt ein bischen drauf aufpassen.

Hab übrigens vorhin nochmal bei Ivan angerufen und ihn sogar erreicht.Internetanschluss gibt's erst am Montag und das Handy hatte er verloren=>alle Nummern weg. Das neue hat er erst seit heute und da ich es zufällig heute versucht habe, hat er wenigstens meine Nummern wieder.
Falls wir uns entscheiden am Sonntag nach HB zu gehen kommt er vielleicht sogar mit.


----------



## Floater (15. April 2004)

...trottel ich, will ja nicht bei poison sondern bei www.100prozentbike.de bestellen.
gibts nämlich verlockende fsa angebote...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. April 2004)

> poison schon bestellt?





> will wer was von poison, weil ich dann bald mal sammelbestellen würde





> ...trottel ich, will ja nicht bei poison sondern bei www.100prozentbike.de bestellen.


----------



## zerg10 (15. April 2004)

Moin zusammen,

melde mich auch mal wieder. Bin halbwegs gesund u. wollte mal fragen, ob jemand Zeit und Lust für 'ne klitzekleine Runde morgen hätte ? Oder hüpfen im Sommerain ? Bin nämlich am WE schon wieder mit Babysitting beschäftigt ...

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. April 2004)

Bei mir sieht das schlecht aus.
Heute ! Hüpfen an der Burg.


----------



## Koeni (15. April 2004)

@Floater
Hey du verwirrter Student, du sollst nicht dein sauer verdientes Geld gleich für so krasse Drogen ausgeben  

Ich wollte ürsprünglich wirklich bei 100% bestellen, daran hast du dich wohl erinnert.

@Steppi
Ich hab das mit der Kamera mal ausprobiert, leider hab ich dafür nur ein USB Kabel und kein Firewire, deshalb krieg ich das mit Pinnacle nicht hin, geht das trotzdem irgendwie?
Muss nacher mal nachfragen, vielleicht hat er das Kabel doch irgenwo rumliegen.
Werde die Kamera aber auf jeden Fall mitbringen, könnte dann zur Not halt nur ein "echtes" Video werden.Und damit es sich dann lohnt, würde ich versuchen, die Kamera dann auch für Heubach zu kriegen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. April 2004)

@Koni
Das geht sicher.
Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung aber das geht schon. Und ansonsten wandeln wir den Film dann um und schneiden dann. Bei Deinem Kumpel geht es doch auch.
Erstmal mitbringen!


----------



## Floater (15. April 2004)

OFFTOPIC:
braucht jemand gerade ne wohnung in bad cannstatt? such gerade nachmieter für unsere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sofax (15. April 2004)

Hat von euch jemand Lust beim 4. Forestman am 25.April mitzufahren? Ich werde mir die 58km Strecke vornehmen. Ist mein erster Marathon.
Infos: Forestman Website 

Wie wärs mit einem Sonntagsfahrerteam???


----------



## Sofax (15. April 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @morgen-Fahrer
> Ich habe gerade nochmal meinen gestürzten Kollegen besucht und mir bei der Gelegenheit seine Kamera ausgeliehen  .Die ist echt geil, muss halt ein bischen drauf aufpassen.



Ob das so eine gute Idee ist  wenn ich mich nur an meinen letzten "Sprung" auf die Mauer erinnere..... vielleicht wärs doch besser ohne Kamera


----------



## zerg10 (15. April 2004)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> Hat von euch jemand Lust beim 4. Forestman am 25.April mitzufahren? Ich werde mir die 58km Strecke vornehmen. Ist mein erster Marathon.
> Infos: Forestman Website
> 
> Wie wärs mit einem Sonntagsfahrerteam???



Wenn ich bis dahin meine Form einigermassen in Griff kriege bin ich dabei. Die haben allerdings die Strecke gegenüber den Vorjahren um ca. 15km verlängert u. Höhenmeter sind auch dazugekommen


----------



## Sofax (15. April 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich bis dahin meine Form einigermassen in Griff kriege bin ich dabei. Die haben allerdings die Strecke gegenüber den Vorjahren um ca. 15km verlängert u. Höhenmeter sind auch dazugekommen



Cool! das sind ja noch 1 1/2 Wochen  
Auf der Anmeldung heists 22/58/88km. Ich würde mir die 58km raussuchen fürs 1. Mal, die sollen mit 2300hm sein. Meinst du, es kommen noch 15km dazu???   oder waren es letztes Jahr nur 43km?


----------



## zerg10 (15. April 2004)

Nur Mitteldistanz, ansonsten könntest Du mich anschliessend zusammenkehren. Sind allerdings "nur" 1300hm    u. bisher waren die Rennen immer recht gut organisiert. Nix allzu technisches, grösstenteils Schotterautobahnen ...
Wie gesagt, wenn's Wetter nächste Woche einigermassen mitspielt bin ich am Start. Könen ja dann zusammen runter, Kumpels von mir fahren nämlich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Koeni (15. April 2004)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> Hat von euch jemand Lust beim 4. Forestman am 25.April mitzufahren? Ich werde mir die 58km Strecke vornehmen. Ist mein erster Marathon.
> 
> Wie wärs mit einem Sonntagsfahrerteam???



Da würde ich mir die Seele aus'm Leib reiern  

Bis gleich


----------



## tschakaa (15. April 2004)

Startgebühr für die Lang- und Mitteldistanz ist 39.- !! und ich dachte die marathons in österreich sind schon teuer!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. April 2004)

Hallo Jungs,
das war richtig lustig heute. 

@koni
Evtl. muss man einstellen das es eine normale Kamera ist von der Du aufnehmen willst. Versuch mal.  
Finger ist dick. Hat sich aber geloht.


----------



## Koeni (15. April 2004)

@steppi
Ja,lustig war's.

Ich hab keine Ahnung, wo ich das einstellen soll, probier's dann morgen mal.


----------



## Sofax (16. April 2004)

tschakaa schrieb:
			
		

> StartgebÃ¼hr fÃ¼r die Lang- und Mitteldistanz ist 39.- â¬!! und ich dachte die marathons in Ã¶sterreich sind schon teuer!



DafÃ¼r gibts neben der Teilnahme noch 2 Nokian Marathonreifen-NBX Lite 26x2.0 dazu. So finde ichs schon besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. April 2004)

Moin Jungs

@Koni
Dummerweise ist mein Finger so dick das ich am WE kein Bike fahren kann   Hoffentlich geht das wieder weg. Sonst muss ich am Montag zum Arzt.  DIE SAISON IST ERÖFFNET.


----------



## zerg10 (16. April 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Jungs
> 
> @Koni
> Dummerweise ist mein Finger so dick das ich am WE kein Bike fahren kann   Hoffentlich geht das wieder weg. Sonst muss ich am Montag zum Arzt.  DIE SAISON IST ERÖFFNET.



Du sollst auch beim Springen nicht in der Nase bohren   Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall.
Was macht die Gabel ?   

Werde heute ein wenig in Degerloch 'rumdillern, für Uphill fehlt mir noch die Kondi ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. April 2004)

@zerg
Das Problem war, als ich von der Mauer runter bin hatte ich noch Zeit im Flug.
Da habe ich halt noch schnell eine x-up gemacht und in der Nase gebohrt.     
Nee Nee. Ohne bohren.  

Aber fahr mal zur Burg. Dort kannst Du schön dillern. Es gibt steile, kurze, Singletrail abfahrten. Kicker, Wellen einen Table usw.. Der Table hat die richtige Größe für uns.

Wegen der Gabel schaue ich schon alle 2 min aus dem Fenster.  
Hoffe das die Post heute kommt. Einbauen könne ich mit dem Finger noch.  

Mal sehen.


----------



## zerg10 (16. April 2004)

Ab nächste Woche wieder. Im Moment fühlt sich meine Nase an, als ob ich 5 Jahre gekokst hätte. Deshalb heute nur leichtes Rolltraining u. dann mit der S-Bahn heim.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. April 2004)

SIE IST DA


----------



## Koeni (16. April 2004)

@steppi
Na also, geht doch

@Floater
Das Wetter sieht bezüglich Heubach am WE ziemlich bescheiden aus, wir machen das spontan, oder ?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (16. April 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Floater
> Das Wetter sieht bezüglich Heubach am WE ziemlich bescheiden aus, wir machen das spontan, oder ?



na so schlecht soll es auch nicht werden (zumindest nicht wenn man SWR3 hört). Sacht halt rechtzeitig Bescheid wenn Ihr Euch entschieden habt. 

Was ist eigentlich mit Samstag? Hätte jemand noch Lust morgen Nachmittag in die Gegend von Burg Dischingen zu fahren? 

Grüße 
ra.


----------



## driver79 (16. April 2004)

@Ra.Bretzeln

todtnau steht fest. morgen sa um 9:00 uhr in todtnau.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (16. April 2004)

@driver79: sorry, nachdem ich so lange nix mehr von Dir gehört hab und kein anderer mit wollte, hab ich umgeplant und mich auf Heubach eingestellt (insbesondere einen Kumpel scharf gemacht, dass er mit nach HB kommt). 
Kannst Du mir mal per PM Deine Handynummer schicken? Wenn ich doch noch mitkommen kann, würde ich mich bei dir melden. 

bis dahin Kette rechts
ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qualle-online (16. April 2004)

@koni:
wie wärs denn am samstag mittag mit der video cd übergabe?

@all
könnte an diesem samstag bis etwa 16:00, also wenn wer fährt.. ;-)


----------



## Koeni (16. April 2004)

@Heubächler
Ich hab mich jetzt nochmal bei Wetteronline schlau gemacht, die sagen für morgen in Heubach ganz gutes Wetter vorraus, erst abends soll's regnen. 
Sonntag ist mir glaub ich zu riskant, weil es eben schon ein Stück zu fahren ist und ich keinen Bock hab, dann im Regen zu stehn.

Wenn sich also jemand dafür begeistern könnte morgen vormittag loszufahren nach HB, dann bin ich ziemlich sicher mit dabei.

@steppi
Bau die Gabel ein und komm mit, nur wegen so 'ner kleinen Verstauchung kannst du jetzt nicht schlapp machen.


----------



## Koeni (16. April 2004)

@qualle
Gleichzeitig  


Also ich werd nur fahren gehn, wenn wir nach HB fahren, weil ich eigentlich auch lernen muss.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. April 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @steppi
> Bau die Gabel ein und komm mit, nur wegen so 'ner kleinen Verstauchung kannst du jetzt nicht schlapp machen.



Das mit der leichten Verstauchung war dann nix. Das Teil ist echt fett. 90° am Finger sind nicht erreichbar.  Morgen werde ich mich trotz schmerzen der Gabel widmen.   Hab das Teil heute in der Hand gehabt und muss sagen, ist schon net leicht! Bevor ich die verbaue kommt se auf die Waage.  
Hoffe ab Mittwoch wieder fit zu sein. Dienstag ist Kinotag.  

Übrigens, wenn Du willst, kann ich Dir meine Psylo leihen. Ist auch mit Pig DH pro Gabelkonus. Sag Bescheid.


----------



## Floater (16. April 2004)

@heubach
würde start so zwischen 10 und 11 vorschlagen und wäre froh, wenn mich jemand(koni    ) mitnehmen würde


----------



## Koeni (16. April 2004)

Treffpunkt ist morgen um halb elf an der Wilhelma hinten am Taxistand.
Ich schau morgen nochmal rein, wer sich nicht meldet und mit will, muss anrufen, oder halt pünktlich sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qualle-online (17. April 2004)

viel spaß 
macht vidscheoos mit der neuen cam koni ;D


----------



## Koeni (17. April 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Treffpunkt ist morgen um halb elf an der Wilhelma hinten am Taxistand.
> Ich schau morgen nochmal rein, wer sich nicht meldet und mit will, muss anrufen, oder halt pünktlich sein.




...oder man trifft sich erst dort, geht auch.

@Ra
Wie sieht's aus, fahrt Ihr erst morgen ?
Wäre ja eigentlich blöd, oder.

Ach ja, Glückwunsch, du hast Gesprächsstoff für eien neuen Thread geliefert und bist jetzt im Forum als der Miesepeter bekannt


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (17. April 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> ...oder man trifft sich erst dort, geht auch.
> 
> @Ra
> Wie sieht's aus, fahrt Ihr erst morgen ?
> ...



das ist blöd, da hast Du recht. Ich hab halt einen Freund überredet, daß er morgen mitkommt und in unserem alter    is man halt net mehr so flexibel. 

Danke für den Miesepeter werd wohl mein Nik-Name in Evil-Ra ändern müssen   

Grüß Die Hühner (auf den Hühnerleitern in Heubach)
ra.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (17. April 2004)

wer will heute Nachmittag (gegen 14.00 h) mit ne Runde drehen.

Schlage vor über Universität (dort eine anderen Biker ignorieren   ), Bärensee, Botnang-Trail nach Burg Dischingen und den Krumbachtrail wieder zurück. 

ich bin auch für andere Vorschläge zu haben. 

Grüße 
Evil-ra.


----------



## steffeen (17. April 2004)

hat hier auch noch einer lust auf ne schönbuch tour heut!?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (17. April 2004)

so, jetzt bin ich vollkommen pissed off. Nachdem ich heute schon alleine starten werde, hat mir mein Kumpel mit dem ich morgen nach Heubach wollte auch noch abgesagt weil ein Ersatzteil für seine Gabel doch nicht gekommen ist. 

Also, wer hat Lust morgen zu biken, wo und wann is mir erstmal gleich, wer Lust hat kann auch gerne mit nach Heubach kommen.

Meldet Euch einfach kurz damit wir was ausmachen können 0162 / 35 97 244

Happy trails
ra.


----------



## Koeni (17. April 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens, wenn Du willst, kann ich Dir meine Psylo leihen. Ist auch mit Pig DH pro Gabelkonus. Sag Bescheid.



Danke, ist 'ne Überlegung wert. Das Bike steht jetzt schon eine Woche auf'm Kopf und es kommt kein Öl raus, vielleicht war das nur der Rest vom Befüllen  . Ich werd's einfach nochmal ausprobieren und zur Not eben mal den Service machen lassen(ist vielleicht gar nicht so dumm).
Wenn die nicht länger als 'ne Woche brauchen, dann kann ich auch warten.



			
				Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> so, jetzt bin ich vollkommen pissed off. Nachdem ich heute schon alleine starten werde, hat mir mein Kumpel mit dem ich morgen nach Heubach wollte auch noch abgesagt weil ein Ersatzteil für seine Gabel doch nicht gekommen ist.



Vielleicht ist das die Strafe für den Miesepeter  .

Nee, ist natürlich blöd gelaufen, aber die Saison fängt ja gerade erst an und ich hab mit Floater schon angefangen Pläne für Todnau zu schmieden.Dann kommst du eben da mit.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. April 2004)

> Pläne für Todtnau zu schmieden



Bitte mehr Infos.   Will schließlich auch mit.   


@Ra.
Wie biste denn noch an Sofax gekommen? Habt Ihr Euch AN der Burg getroffen?? Wie war es denn eigentlich? Da konnte Dir der Sofax ja alles zeigen. 
Tja wäre ich da gewesen hätten wir alle noch was zischen können. Dann beim nächsten mal.  

Ziemlich Chaotisch was ich eben geschieben habe.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (18. April 2004)

@steppi: ich war schon eine 3/4 Stunde unterwegs als mich Sofax auf dem Handy angerufen hat. Wir ham uns dann beim Botnang Trail getroffen und sind anschließend zur Burg Dischingen. Is ja echt super, hätte ich mir nach Eurer Beschreibung gar nicht so gut vorgestellt. 

Steck Dein Finger ins Vanille-Eis damit du bald wieder dabei bist  

Grüsse ra.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (18. April 2004)

Ich hab noch lange nicht genug!!!!

Wie sieht's denn heute Nachmittag aus? Wir könnten ja mal wieder Frauenkopf usw. Des Wetter sieht ja net so schlecht aus und ein paar Tropfen Regen ham auch noch keinem geschadet. 

Ich werf jetzt einfach mal den Vorschlag 14.00 h an der Stelle in Raum. Wer mitwill einfach mal bis 13.00 h posten oder auf dem Handy anrufen (Nummer stehet eine Seite vorher). 

Bis später 
ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. April 2004)

@Ra.
Der Finger wir schon besser. DAs Vanille Eis eß ich dann lieber so auf.  
Viel Spaß falls heute jemand biken geht.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (18. April 2004)

nachdem sich niemand gemeldet hat, tingel mich mal alleine los. Wer noch dazustossen will kann mich ja kurz anrufen.

ra.


----------



## Koeni (18. April 2004)

@steppi
Was genaues haben wir uns nicht überlegt, aber mal ins Auge gefasst, in den nächsten Wochen mal dort hin zu fahren.
Da wollen sicher ein paar von Euch mit, oder ?
Dann müssen wir versuchen einen Termin zu finden, an dem alle die mit wollen Zeit haben.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. April 2004)

So, die Gabel ist im Bike.  
Ich musste leider festellen das ich keinen Torx habe und deshalb die Scheibe noch nicht umbauen konnte. Muss also morgen los und so einen Torx kaufen.
Ansonsten ist ja alles Inbus am Bike außer nat die Schrauben der Bremsscheibe.  Na ja, dann muss ich mich noch gedulden. Den Adapter für die Luft haben die Jungs auch nicht mitgeliefert. Gabel ist also zu weich. Ich hoffe bis Dienstag ist alles erledigt.  

@Koni
Ich schau dann mal nach wann ich def. nicht kann.


----------



## dangerousD (18. April 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @steppi
> Was genaues haben wir uns nicht überlegt, aber mal ins Auge gefasst, in den nächsten Wochen mal dort hin zu fahren.
> *Da wollen sicher ein paar von Euch mit, oder ?*
> Dann müssen wir versuchen einen Termin zu finden, an dem alle die mit wollen Zeit haben.



Jepp, da kannst Du einen drauf lassen! 'tschuldigung, da sind wohl die Pferde mit mir durchgegangen.   Wollte schreiben, daß ich natürlich auch gern dabei wäre.   Terminlich bin ich im Moment noch flexibel, außer 11. bis 13.06. (BIKE-Festival Willingen) ist bei mir noch nix geplant. Und ab Mitte Mai bin ich ja wieder öfter und länger im Ländle...

Bis die Tage

der D


----------



## Sofax (18. April 2004)

Bin platt und kann kaum noch was schreiben - heute 95km über Stock und Stein und dabei 1950hm - aber war geil. Von Stuttgart nach Backnang mit tollen Trails.
Ciao, bis die Tage


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. April 2004)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> Bin platt und kann kaum noch was schreiben - heute 95km über Stock und Stein und dabei 1950hm - aber war geil. Von Stuttgart nach Backnang mit tollen Trails.
> Ciao, bis die Tage



Das hört sich brutal an. Waren die Trails wirklich gut? Du weißt ja jetzt was wir für Trails wollen. Kann man das ggf. kürzen? Du könntest ja mal eine entschärfte Runde basteln. Aber nur wenn sichs lohnt.   Und die Höhenmeter bitte mögl. bergab.


----------



## qualle-online (18. April 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Und die Höhenmeter bitte mögl. bergab.


da spricht der fitness master ;D 

gibts noch mehr infos zum todnau we? z.b ne homepage oder so?
was gibtsn da?   

am donnerstag könnte ich wieder fahrrad fahren - aber mit der fitness schliess ich mich dann doch wieder mike an


----------



## tschakaa (19. April 2004)

fährt irgendwer von euch mal unter der woche nach todtnau? am we soll man ja angeblich ziemlich lang beim lift warten müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (19. April 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> So, die Gabel ist im Bike.
> Ich musste leider festellen das ich keinen Torx habe und deshalb die Scheibe noch nicht umbauen konnte. Muss also morgen los und so einen Torx kaufen.
> Ansonsten ist ja alles Inbus am Bike außer nat die Schrauben der Bremsscheibe.  Na ja, dann muss ich mich noch gedulden. Den Adapter für die Luft haben die Jungs auch nicht mitgeliefert. Gabel ist also zu weich. Ich hoffe bis Dienstag ist alles erledigt.



Moin Du,

was macht der Daumen ?    Torx-Schlüssel hab' ich, kann ich Dir am Mittwoch vorbeibringen, da bin ich sowieso in der Gegend. Mein Radl abholen


----------



## Sofax (19. April 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Das hört sich brutal an. Waren die Trails wirklich gut? Du weißt ja jetzt was wir für Trails wollen. Kann man das ggf. kürzen? Du könntest ja mal eine entschärfte Runde basteln. Aber nur wenn sichs lohnt.   Und die Höhenmeter bitte mögl. bergab.



War auch ziemlich brutal und mit super Trails. Allerdings waren die ziemlich auf der Strecke verteilt: von der Kerner Höhe runter nach Stetten, von der Buocher Höhe runter nach Winnenden (mit Kickern und Anlieger), bei Lutzenberg und der beste Trail geht vom Eschelhof runter nach Oppenweiler!  
Man könnte zwar in S-Rotenberg starten - es sind aber dann immernoch 60km mit 1500hm (nach oben - und natürlich auch nach unten) - danach mit dem Zug zurück!
Wenn von euch mal jemand Lust auf ne längere Tour hat, ich fahr jederzeit nochmal!


----------



## Sofax (19. April 2004)

qualle-online schrieb:
			
		

> gibts noch mehr infos zum todnau we? z.b ne homepage oder so?



kuck mal unter Todtnau


----------



## Floater (19. April 2004)

jemand lust heute noch zu fahren?ca.16.oo?


----------



## Floater (19. April 2004)

...geh ich halt alleine!
was anderes: will jemand ein fsa dh kettenblatt?
größe nach wahl (Kettenblattgröße 34 / 36 / 38/ oder 42 Zähne)
bestelle nämlich kurbel, brauch das blatt nicht, würds dann günstig abgeben.


----------



## Koeni (19. April 2004)

Nochmal wegen Todtnau:

Ich würde dann mal mitte Mai vorschlagen, dann ist Dirk wieder da, meine Gabel hoffentlich wieder fit und wir haben genug Zeit das irgendwie zu organisieren.

Das wäre dann auch mal wieder eine Möglichkeit 'ne größere Gruppe zusammen zu basteln und auch die mitzunehmen, die sich jetzt eine Weile nicht mehr blicken lassen haben (Backwoods,driver,Ivan,tde...).

Ich hätte auf jeden Fall Lust da mit 3-4 Autos runter zu fahren.Ich weiß, dass das wahrscheinlich sowieso nix wird, aber ein Versuch ist's wert.

@tschakaa
Ich würde auch am liebsten unter der Woche mal hinfahren, muss in nächster Zeit aber einiges lernen und kann mir auch keinen Fehltag leisten.Fahr du einfach bei uns mit  (vielleicht triffst du dann den Miesepeter  ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. April 2004)

@zerg
Danke für Dein Angebot. Hab heute einen gekauft und werde morgen Schrauben. DAnn seh ich auch ob ich Spacer brauche oder nicht.
Wenn sichs Wetter hält können wir Mittwoch ein tourlein drehen.
Michel will evtl. auch mit.
Finger ist noch Dick, aber wird langsam. 


@todtnau

Wie wäre es mit dem WE vom 22.05.04??
Wir können ja auch Sonntag fahren. Da soll angeblich nicht soviel los sein.


----------



## Backwoods (19. April 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal wegen Todtnau:
> 
> Ich würde dann mal mitte Mai vorschlagen, dann ist Dirk wieder da, meine Gabel hoffentlich wieder fit und wir haben genug Zeit das irgendwie zu organisieren.
> 
> Das wäre dann auch mal wieder eine Möglichkeit 'ne größere Gruppe zusammen zu basteln und auch die mitzunehmen, die sich jetzt eine Weile nicht mehr blicken lassen haben (Backwoods,driver,Ivan,tde...).



Also ich komm bestimmt net vor mitte juni mit. bis ende mai/anfang juni geht nähmlich die skitouren saison   

bis dahin bin ich an den wochenenden noch öfter (verlängert) in den alpen unterwegs. und wenn ich dann schonmal daheim bin am wochenende bleib ich auch daheim   

war am letzten freitag im übrigen auf dem similaun   

kommendes WE bin ich daheim und geh auch mal wieder biken!   mit etwas glück ist dann der lightfreerider mit neuer gabel einsatzbereit. wollte vorhin die gabel von der post holen und die hatten wegen inventur    schon um 16:00 geschlossen    so ein ...... aber von poison fehlt auch noch das HR und das schweinchen. obwohl schon vor ostern bestellt!!!


----------



## Floater (19. April 2004)

TODTNAU:
wäre natürlich auch dabei, würde vorschlagen 2tage zu gehen und in der pfeffermühle abzusteigen.
vielleicht lesen die göppinger ja auch gerade mit und melden sich auch schon mal an....  
mit unter der woche gehen wär ich vorsichtig, auf der Hp stand, daß lift gerade nur am we läuft.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. April 2004)

@Floater
Wie groß ist den die Mühle?? Evtl. sollte man auch reservieren. Und nicht zu vergessen wie ist der Kostenfaktor??


----------



## qualle-online (19. April 2004)

Todtnau

>>Protektoren & Helme
>>Dieses Jahr gilt auf allen Strecken Protektorenpflicht!

ich glaube der name "Todtnau" hat seinen namen nicht umsonst *brüllaaa* 

  Verstehen die darunter so ne komplette montur?!? 

...aber ich les grade das gilt nur für die DH strecke


----------



## Floater (19. April 2004)

qualle-online schrieb:
			
		

> Todtnau
> 
> >>Protektoren & Helme
> >>Dieses Jahr gilt auf allen Strecken Protektorenpflicht!
> ...



also protektoren und full face sollte man auch auf wildride haben, kann man dort aber auch leihen.
@steppi: haben glaub wohnungen für 6-8 leute, reservieren wäre sicher gut und kosten tuts fast nix(ich glaub bei voller wohnung unter 10 öre pro nase)


----------



## tschakaa (20. April 2004)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> War auch ziemlich brutal und mit super Trails. Allerdings waren die ziemlich auf der Strecke verteilt: von der Kerner Höhe runter nach Stetten, von der Buocher Höhe runter nach Winnenden (mit Kickern und Anlieger), bei Lutzenberg und der beste Trail geht vom Eschelhof runter nach Oppenweiler!
> Man könnte zwar in S-Rotenberg starten - es sind aber dann immernoch 60km mit 1500hm (nach oben - und natürlich auch nach unten) - danach mit dem Zug zurück!
> Wenn von euch mal jemand Lust auf ne längere Tour hat, ich fahr jederzeit nochmal!


ja hier!     Bin seitdem ich hier in S bin eh erst einmal eine längere Tour gefahren. Und die war enttäuschend: über 6h unterwegs und grad mal  1000 Höhenmeter geschafft.   



			
				Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal wegen Todtnau:
> 
> Ich würde dann mal mitte Mai vorschlagen, dann ist Dirk wieder da, meine Gabel hoffentlich wieder fit und wir haben genug Zeit das irgendwie zu organisieren.
> 
> ...


wenns mi mitnehmen kunntats wär i liebend gern dabei   
wer ist denn der Miesepeter?


----------



## zerg10 (20. April 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> Danke für Dein Angebot. Hab heute einen gekauft und werde morgen Schrauben. DAnn seh ich auch ob ich Spacer brauche oder nicht.
> Wenn sichs Wetter hält können wir Mittwoch ein tourlein drehen.
> Michel will evtl. auch mit.
> ...



@Steppenwolf
Spacer brauchst Du auf jeden Fall, 3mm mindestens, den Rest halt per Plättchen. Achja, und evtl. längere Befestigungsschrauben.
Mittwoch is prima, müsste dann allerdings vorher bei Dir vorbeischauen u. mich umziehen. So gegen 16:30Uhr ?

@tschakaa, koni, floater, tde(??????)
Mittwoch, 16:30 ?

@backwoods
Welche Gabel hast Du denn jetzt genommen ? Die FR oder die DropOff ? Ich musste nämlich auf die DropOff mit QR20 u. hab' jetzt normale Schnellspanner.
Brauchst Du in Deinem F7 auch die komischen Distanzhülsen für den Steuersatz ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. April 2004)

@zerg

Logisch kannste Dich umziehen. 16:30 ist auch ne gute Zeit.
Torx hab ich jetzt und heute Nachmittag geht es los. Ich werde erstmal alles mit Unterlegscheiben,2x1,5mm) ausgleichen. Evtl. dann Spacer bestellen oder nach geeignetem Mat. suchen. Schrauben fliegen hier, auf der Arbeit, zu tausenden rum.   
Ich war gestern hier in Vaihingen im Bikeladen. Die 2/10 mm Unterlegscheiben besorgen. 10 Stck. = 4,00 Euro    Ist das nicht Wahnsinn.

@Floater
Das wäre ja top   
Da müssen wir uns unbedingt schlau machen.  

@Koni
Wie sieht es mit der Videobearbeitung aus??

@Qualle
Ich muss mir Anfang Mai auch Protectoren zulegen.


----------



## Koeni (20. April 2004)

@tschakaa
Ra.Bretzeln ist der Miesepeter, der dich nicht gegrüßt hat
(ist ja gar kein Miesepeter  )

@zerg
Diese Woche ist nix mit biken, heute und morgen muss ich lernen und am Donnerstag bau ich wahrscheinlich die Gabel aus und bring se zum Service.
Frühestens also am Freitag.

@qualle
Protektoren würde ich auch anziehen, wenn's keine Pflicht wäre, jetzt fängt gerade die Saison an, sich da zu verletzten wär doch   .

@steppi
Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie das gehen soll  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (20. April 2004)

Wow, mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass ich vorhin der 3000ste Post war, ziemlich rekordverdächtig.

Aber mal was anderes, wie wäre es mit Wildbad am WE ? Nur so zum Antesten, also keine allzu krassen Stunts ? 

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. April 2004)

Bin nicht im Ländle.


----------



## Sofax (20. April 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal was anderes, wie wäre es mit Wildbad am WE ? Nur so zum Antesten, also keine allzu krassen Stunts ?



und ich habe doch fest mit dir für den Forestman gerechnet... Sonntag, 9:30, 2 Nokian, ... ..., ... . Na, überzeugt?


----------



## zerg10 (20. April 2004)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> und ich habe doch fest mit dir für den Forestman gerechnet... Sonntag, 9:30, 2 Nokian, ... ..., ... . Na, überzeugt?



Der Geist ist willig, aber der Schnupfen ist zäh. Wenn nicht die nächsten Tage ein Wunder geschieht, wird's bei mir nix mit Marathon. Mal sehen, was morgen der Probelauf hergibt ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. April 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> was morgen der Probelauf hergibt ...


   Marathon   
Nur keinen Streß


----------



## Koeni (20. April 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal was anderes, wie wäre es mit Wildbad am WE ? Nur so zum Antesten, also keine allzu krassen Stunts ?



Da will ich dann schon warten bis mein Fully wieder startklar ist.
Biken am WE gerne, dann aber lieber Solitude, oder sonstwo.


----------



## Floater (20. April 2004)

wäre morgen auch dabei
16.30 parabolspiegel?


----------



## Backwoods (20. April 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Steppenwolf
> 
> @backwoods
> Welche Gabel hast Du denn jetzt genommen ? Die FR oder die DropOff ? Ich musste nämlich auf die DropOff mit QR20 u. hab' jetzt normale Schnellspanner.
> Brauchst Du in Deinem F7 auch die komischen Distanzhülsen für den Steuersatz ?



Hab die 2003er Z1 Freeride in silber matt gerade von der post abgeholt    hat standard ausfallenden damit ich meine LR alle tauschen kann! bin mir nicht so sicher ob das ETA einwandfrei funktioniert. wenn ich die gabel hier ein paar mal auf dem boden komprimier bleiben da immer noch so 90 mm restfederweg    eigentlich sollens doch nur 30 sein. muss man sich beim biken mit dem ganzen körpergewicht da reinschmeissen, dass das funktioniert?

hab meine gs4 ncoh nicht draussen. laut meinem votechändler brauch ich nix. dass hängt aber angeblich vom baujahr ab! mein rahmen ist im november 2001 gekauft und bereits das 2002er modell. ich lass mich überraschen. im forum gibts aber jemenden der ein f7 mit z1 fährt. wird also irgendwie gehen.

ich brauch jetzt erstmal das schweinchen und das HR von Poison. heut war ein zettel von UPS im kasten. mal sehen wie ich an das ding rankomme. muss mal den nachbar fragen ob der daheim ist.

werd jetzt den lexle anrufen und die gabel bei ihm fräsen. falls der noch in leinfelden wohnt bring ich dir dein zeug vorbei.


----------



## driver79 (20. April 2004)

@ todtnau 

wär auf jeden fall dabei, sofern nicht ein rennen am selben is. 

war wie geschrieben am sa in todnau und es ging mitm anstellen am lift und die strecke is noch nicht ganz fertig, macht aber fast so viel spaß wie früher. schlußteil gefällt mir besser. rothaus-drop is nicht mehr so schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (20. April 2004)

Moin! 
Da finden sich ja doch einige für Todtnau... wegen Termin: bin das WE nach Himmelfahrt NICHT im Ländle... 

Aber dieses WE wäre ich da, allerdings ohne das grosse rote Spielzeug.   Wenn ich fahre, dann wohl nur BMX-Bahn (wie steht's, Zerg? Sommerrain mal antesten oder was?) oder ein bißchen inner city ride (sagt man dazu jetzt urban? Ich glaube schon...  )

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Bock, 

bis denne

der D


----------



## Floater (20. April 2004)

sommerain gerne mal wieder, so lange er noch vor meiner haustüre ist


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. April 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> wäre morgen auch dabei
> 16.30 parabolspiegel?


Das würde passen. Kommt auf den Zerg an. Wenn er wirklich 16:30 da ist, wäre es ja ok. 

@zerg
Bist Du 16:30 hier? Ich kann Dich auch kurz nach 16:00 an der Bahn holen und  nach Büsnau fahren. Bike holen und dann zu mir.
Dann wäre der Floater aber besser 16:45 da. Oder vertreibt sich die Zeit  

@Backwoods 

Eta aktivieren und dann mit dem gesamten Köpergewicht und Schung die Gabel komprimieren. Bei mir bleiben noch 5cm. Die sind dann aber wie starr.  

------------

Habe mit Michel heute eine kleine Runde gedreht. 
Die Gabel ist      .
Wir haben heute mal wieder ein paar Trails abgefahren welche ich schon seit einem Jahr nicht mehr gefahren bin. Wenn Ihr Lust habt, können wir die morgen mal fahren. Kann man auch in den Weg zum Bärenschloss einbinden.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. April 2004)

@Sofax
Wenn Du morgen mitkommst, kann ich Dir die kurzen Trails am Katzenbach zeigen + nette zubringer.   Trails!!   


@Todtnau

Jetzt mal echte Terminvorschläge!


----------



## Koeni (20. April 2004)

Ich müsste eigentlich jedes WE Zeit haben, wäre aber vielleicht auch für 2Termine zu haben, falls es zu schwer wird die ganze Meute an einem Termin unterzubringen.
==>Sagt Ihr wann und ich komm mit


----------



## Floater (20. April 2004)

wäre für 8-9.5 oder aber 22.-23.5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (21. April 2004)

Hallo an die Sonntagsfahrer!

Habe mich ja nun rückenhalber schon länger nicht mehr gemeldet, und habe dieses Frühjahr auch weiss Gott keinen Formaufbau betrieben  (Kollegen hier?). Die Trails sind für mich in der für Euch Sonntagsfahrer typischen Fahrweise wohl noch ein Weilchen tabu  , aber ganz langsam lässt sich das Fahrrad schon wieder etwas bewegen (blos keine Schlaglöcher...  ).
Nun hat's mich jedoch vorhin gepackt mal ganz behutsam die guten alten Kehren von der Ruhbank hinunter abzucruisen (wenn man meinen derzeitigen Fahrstil so beschreiben kann  . Ziemlich lustig wie es da derzeit aussieht. Das Schanzenareal hat sich ja in bemerkenswerter Form über den Winter gerettet  . Jedenfalls habe ich das so in den letzten Jahren noch nicht gesehen. Da lässt die Kundschaft wohl nicht lange auf sich warten. Habe aber vorhin trotzdem mal einen kurzen Snapshot gewagt.

@Steppi, tde & Co.: Springt Ihr denn all diese Dinger? Die sind ja mitlerweile doch schon etwas höher geworden...

Grüße an alle,

beat


----------



## tschakaa (21. April 2004)

schöne kicker, aber die landung wär mir persönlich schon zu flach   

PS: apropos büsnau:
kennts ihr eigentlich den steilen trail im Mahdental? Ich meine nicht den Trail wo eine geile rechtsserpentine zu fahren ist sondern den Trail auf der anderen Seite des Tals, wo man bei der Gärtnerei vorbei muss und dann über eine kleine Holzbrücke zum Trail kommt. Ist ziemlich leicht zu übersehen, habe ihn selbst nur durch spuren im Schnee entdeckt.
War ziemlich überrascht war dass es hier doch so steile trails gibt!


----------



## zerg10 (21. April 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Das würde passen. Kommt auf den Zerg an. Wenn er wirklich 16:30 da ist, wäre es ja ok.
> 
> @zerg
> Bist Du 16:30 hier? Ich kann Dich auch kurz nach 16:00 an der Bahn holen und  nach Büsnau fahren. Bike holen und dann zu mir.
> Dann wäre der Floater aber besser 16:45 da. Oder vertreibt sich die Zeit



Prima Idee, erspart mir eine Wanderung über den Campus   

Hab' allerdings ein anderes Problem, hab' nämlich in der morgenlichen Hektik meinen Helm vergessen. Hat noch jemand irgendeine Schüssel, die er mir borgen kann ? 

@beat
Welcome back !

@Danger
Sommerrain evtl. am Freitag ?

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. April 2004)

@Beat
Hallo, erstmal ein freundliches Servus. Wenn Du Schlaglöcher vermeiden willst, fahr mit einem Fully. Weich abgestimmt kannst Du sicher schöne Touren fahren. Den Kicker auf Deinem Foto haben wir schon im Herbst bezwungen.  
Dieses JAhr bin ich großzügig daran vorbei gefahren  .
Aber in der nächsten Zeit muss auch der wieder ran. Man muss sich ja auch verbessern. Dann noch Guten Formaufbau und fleißig in die Rückenschule.  

@tschakaa

Bei der Gärtnerei bin ich auch mal gefahren. Auch den mit der rechtsserpentine. Aber nur 1 mal und nun hab ich auch keine Ahnung mehr wo der ist. Wenn Du ja mal kommen würdest, wie schon öfter angekündigt  ,
kannst Du uns den ja mal zeigen. Der mit der Serpentine ist halt auch sehr kurz.

@Todtnau/Floater
Bin dann am 22/23.5 dabei. Michel auch. Den hab ich gestern informiert.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. April 2004)

@Zerg
Hab noch einen liegen.   
Gaaannzz tolles Modell   . Kannst Du haben.


----------



## zerg10 (21. April 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Zerg
> Hab noch einen liegen.
> Gaaannzz tolles Modell   . Kannst Du haben.



Is' egal, Hauptsache der Kopf is' bedeckt   . 

@Todtnauer
Da bin ich auch im Schwarzwald, allerdings tourenmässig. Vielleicht schaffen's wir ja uns zu treffen...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. April 2004)

@Zerg



> Da bin ich auch im Schwarzwald, allerdings tourenmässig. Vielleicht schaffen's wir ja uns zu treffen...



Am welchem Datum???
Kannst Du an einem der WE´s? Wenn ja welches???

Aber das können wir ja heute Abend klären.

Bei mir und MIchel steht eigentlich das WE vom 22 fest. Ein Kumpel von Ihm kommt evtl. auch.


----------



## zerg10 (21. April 2004)

@Steppenwolf
Genau das Wochenende isses. Fängt bei mir allerdings schon am 20.05. an, da ist Tourstart. Fahren zu viert von Karlsruhe/Ettlingen nach Freiburg oder Lörrach.
Details heute beim Uphill


----------



## Sofax (21. April 2004)

@steppi
heute wirds bei mir nichts, die Katzenbachtrails muss ich mir so wohl noch etwas aufheben

@tschakaa
wie siehts mit dem Wochenende 8./9. Mai für die Tour nach Backnang aus?

Todtnau:
für mich passts am 22./23.5. auch


----------



## tschakaa (21. April 2004)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> @steppi
> heute wirds bei mir nichts, die Katzenbachtrails muss ich mir so wohl noch etwas aufheben
> 
> @tschakaa
> ...


8.oder 9.würd für die tour passen,  am 11.-17.5 bin ich in Ö und am 22./23. hab ich leider was für die hochschule zu tun.



			
				Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @tschakaa
> 
> Bei der Gärtnerei bin ich auch mal gefahren. Auch den mit der rechtsserpentine. Aber nur 1 mal und nun hab ich auch keine Ahnung mehr wo der ist. Wenn Du ja mal kommen würdest, wie schon öfter angekündigt  ,
> kannst Du uns den ja mal zeigen. Der mit der Serpentine ist halt auch sehr kurz.


tja ich würd gern mal mitfahren nur leider sind die meisten ausfahrten so kurzfristig dass sie schon vorbei sind wenn ich sie gelesen habe.
apropos kurzfristig: wie wärs mit donnerstag (morgen) abend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. April 2004)

@Floater
Sei so gegen 16:30 -16:45 am Spiegel.
Wir sind dann auch da.

@tschakaa
Ok.    Michel kommt auch  mit.
Ich muss allerdings erst noch meinen neuen Ausweis beantragen. Ist bei Dir 17:00 Uhr OK? Ich denke mal, das ich das schaffe. Kennst Du Dich an der Uni aus? Parabolspiegel??.


----------



## tschakaa (21. April 2004)

parabolspiegel? ist das an der hochschule der medien?


----------



## Backwoods (21. April 2004)

beat schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an die Sonntagsfahrer!
> 
> @Steppi, tde & Co.: Springt Ihr denn all diese Dinger? Die sind ja mitlerweile doch schon etwas höher geworden...
> 
> beat



die kicker sind alle machbar.

Kaum treffen wir uns mal in Sifi, schon meldest du dich mal wieder im forum   

@tschakaa: die landung ist softer als sie aussieht. das octane schluckt die locker. 2 weiter oben hinter der kurve ist's etwas heftiger


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. April 2004)

@Tschakaa

Ja, das ist bei der Hochschule der Medien. Da ist ja die blaue Wand und dort steht auch der Spiegel. Dort ist auch ein KAffe(Mensa) die sich "S_Bar" nennt.
Michel kommt ja auch mit. Wenn Du jemanden mit Bike und gelben Helm siehst kannste IHn ja ansprechen. Wenn das Morgen auf dem Amt klappt bin ich aber 17:00 da.
 Wir haben heute auch eine schöne Rund gedreht und ich bin schön platt.  
Morgen also keinen Marathon.  

Bis dann


----------



## tschakaa (21. April 2004)

wo warts denn heut? Bin ab 8h abends eine kleine Runde Uni-Birkenkopf-Trails nach Heslach-Heslach-Uni gefahren. Der Sonnenuntergang am Birkenkopf war voll schön, die ersten 10 Höhenmeter bergab an diesem steinigen Felsendownhill dafür in der Dämmerung umso schwieriger!


----------



## zerg10 (22. April 2004)

Tach auch,

ja, das war gestern eine spassige Runde, ausser den Stacheldrahtfallen auf dem einen Kicker   

Dafür wächst mir gerade eine zweite Kniescheibe u. ich bin halbseitig gelähmt. Nochmal danke an Mike für den Helm, sonst würde ich das hier wohl nicht schreiben können. Letzter Sprungversuch, wie immer halt   

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. April 2004)

@tschakaa
Katazenbach 2 Trails, Krumbach, Botnang, Burg Dischingen, Minitrail an der Holzbrücke beim Bärenschlossparkplatz und dann noch eine schöne Welle in der es den Zerg zerlegt hat.  

@zerg
Wie verheimlichst Du das eigentlich Deiner Frau?  
Aber ich muss sagen, gut das Deinem Kopf nix passiert ist. 

DER ZERG HAT DEN HELM GESPALTEN!  

Aber so wie es sich anhört wirst Du morgen nicht am Sommerrain fahren gehen.
Gute Besserung  
Ich hab Blei in den Beinen..

@sofax
Heute wird auch nix, oder?


----------



## Floater (22. April 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch,
> 
> ja, das war gestern eine spassige Runde, ausser den Stacheldrahtfallen auf dem einen Kicker
> 
> ...



...dacht ich mir doch, daß das noch wehtun wird...gutes bessern!


----------



## zerg10 (22. April 2004)

Naja, Frau hat schon was geahnt, wie ich zur Tür reingehinkt kam, ich darf aber weiterbiken   

Freitag wird's nix mit Sommerrain, weil sie da mündliche Prüfung hat, aber Samstag bin ich wieder soweit fit   Da soll auch das Wetter wieder besser werden.

@Floater
Dann evtl. Samstag Sommerrain ? Oder Tour ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sofax (22. April 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @sofax
> Heute wird auch nix, oder?



hab mein bike heute nicht mit   und könnte daher heute erst so gegen 18:30 an der Uni sein. wie sieht das aus, könnt ihr auch so spät fahren?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (22. April 2004)

Hi Zergle, ich geh heute Abend mit ein paar Kollegen eine ähnlich Tour fahren wie Ihr gestern. Wo lag bzw. liegt denn der Stacheldraht genau?

Wie hat's Dich denn zerlegt? geht's wieder. 

Wenn jemand anderes mir auch Auskunft geben kann, is er natürlich auch herzlich willkommen. 

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## zerg10 (22. April 2004)

@sofax
Nehme mir heute u. morgen eine kleine Auszeit ...   

@ra.
Den Stacheldraht haben wir natürlich gleich weggeräumt. War an einem Kicker zum ADAC-Trail (Steppenwolf, Floater, korrigiert mich)
Der Sturz war ziemlich unspektakulär, Bodenwelle am Unigelände gesprungen, dann 5sec. Blackout und dann mit dem Kopf im Gras gebremsend wieder zur Besinnung bekommen. War zum Glück 'ne Wiese u. dem Bike und der neuen Gabel ist auch nix passiert.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. April 2004)

@ra

Wann fahrt Ihr denn? Evtl. können wir ja zusammen fahren. 
Der Stacheldraht lag da wo der Zerg es gesagt hat. Am Kicker zum Eingang des ADAC Trails.

@Sofax
Wenn Du Lust hast, können wir uns ja unterwegs treffen. Meine Nummer hast Du ja. Meld Dich wenn Du Lust hast.


----------



## Koeni (22. April 2004)

Was macht Ihr denn für lustige Sachen.

Auf den Kopf fallen ist wohl gerade inn.Mein Kumpel läuft mit Halskrause rum und hat Massage verschrieben bekommen.

@zerg
Hauptsache dem heißgeliebeten Votec geht's gut, oder ?

Ich bau jetzt die Gabel aus und bring 'se nach Böblingen, wenn ich mich morgen nach der Schule nicht betrinke, dann werde ich wohl radeln.


----------



## dangerousD (22. April 2004)

Servus Mädels,

Samstag Sommerrain fände ich gut. Vielleicht am späten Nachmittag??

@zerg
Gute Besserung! Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns dann mal... kannst auch notfalls einen Helm von mir bekommen, der ist dann aber auch bomb-proof  

An alle Interessierten: sagt mal Bescheid, was geht. Würde mich freuen. Aber wie bereits erwähnt, habe z.Zt. nur das kleine Spielzeug da (tourenungeeignet...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (22. April 2004)

samstag sommerain klingt gut. freitag auch.

und der zerg leiht sich ja extra helme zum stürzen, brauchst ihm also keinen spenden(es sei denn, du willst ihn stürzen sehen...)
nicht böse sein


----------



## zerg10 (23. April 2004)

@koni
Das Votec is' nicht so wichtig, aber um die neue Gabel wär's mir arg ...

@Danger & Floater
Danke für die Angebote, aber am Samstag stürze ich dann doch lieber mit dem eigenen Helm.    So ab 16:00Uhr ?
Alternativen wenn's Wetter nicht mitspielt ? Evtl. Degerloch ?

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. April 2004)

@zerg und Rest
Binja am WE nicht hier hab aber gelesen das eine kleine Dh Session sein soll. In Degerloch. Könnte also gut sein, dass was gebaut wird. Lohnt sich also evtl.. Das geht auch mit Dirks kleinem.


----------



## zerg10 (23. April 2004)

@Steppenwolf
Bestell' mal 'nen Glückwunsch   
Yup, das mit der Mini-DH-Session hab' ich auch gelesen, mal sehen ob und wen man da trifft ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. April 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Steppenwolf
> Bestell' mal 'nen Glückwunsch



Mach ich glatt.


----------



## Backwoods (23. April 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg und Rest
> Binja am WE nicht hier hab aber gelesen das eine kleine Dh Session sein soll. In Degerloch. Könnte also gut sein, dass was gebaut wird. Lohnt sich also evtl.. Das geht auch mit Dirks kleinem.



Wann soll die sein? Sa oder So? oder an beiden tagen?   

wer biked hin? 

mir wäre der sonntag lieber! sa seid ihr ja eh im somerrain


----------



## Koeni (23. April 2004)

@Backwoods
Die Session ist morgen.


Geht noch wer morgen fahren ? Sommerrain hab ich kein Bock.
Hab gestern die Gabel abgegeben, heute ist sie fertig  .Hab se noch nicht abgeholt, der Typ war aber echt nett und hat auch einen kompetenten Eindruck gemacht.Wenn der Service jetzt noch gut gemacht wurde, bin ich seeehr zufrieden mit dem Laden.

Ich werde die Gabel morgen früh holen und dann einbauen.Deshalb will ich morgen auch mal wieder fullyn.
Vielleicht geh ich auch zu der DH Session, muss da jetzt ma posten.


----------



## dangerousD (23. April 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @koni
> Das Votec is' nicht so wichtig, aber um die neue Gabel wär's mir arg ...
> 
> @Danger & Floater
> ...



Ab 16.00 Stürzen hört sich gut an... bin dabei! Wenn Wetter schlecht, dann halt nicht. Es sei denn, jemand hat einen richtig guten Vorschlag  Z.B. eine Skate-Halle oder so  
Aber für den Anfang reicht Sommerrain zum Spaß haben    Freu mich... bis morgen!


----------



## Floater (24. April 2004)

weiß noch nicht, ob es klappt, das umziehen ist doch stressiger als geplant... werde gegen 16.00 mal auf jeden fall in handykontakt treten...


----------



## Koeni (24. April 2004)

Das Rumschrauben hat heute bei mir doch etwas länger gedauert, hab gleich alle 3 Räder startklar gemacht, weil ich die CC-Feile wahrscheinlich meinem Kumpel geb(der mit dem Gabelbruch).
Jetzt Mittagessen, dann einkaufen und dann hab ich kein Bock mehr noch loszufahrn.
Wenn morgen wer fahren will, soll er sich melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qualle-online (24. April 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Das Rumschrauben hat heute bei mir doch etwas länger gedauert, hab gleich alle 3 Räder startklar gemacht, weil ich die CC-Feile wahrscheinlich meinem Kumpel geb(der mit dem Gabelbruch).
> Jetzt Mittagessen, dann einkaufen und dann hab ich kein Bock mehr noch loszufahrn.
> Wenn morgen wer fahren will, soll er sich melden.



also ich hätt bock. flo auch evtl. und tobi (neu) frag ich auch mal ob er mal wieder fahren will. und baschti ^^

was hatsn vor? fully oder dirt?


----------



## Koeni (24. April 2004)

Ich hätte Bock irgendwo eine Runde zu downhillen, weiß nur noch nicht genau wo.

Wann wollt Ihr denn fahren ?
Ich geh jetzt auf'n geiles Ska Konzert  und weiß nicht wann ich morgen fit bin, schau heute abend nochmal rein.


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (24. April 2004)

Ja der Baschdi isch morgen au auf jeden dabei.

Gruß an alle "Prö!!!"


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. April 2004)

@all
Da ich morgen Nachmittag Kaffe trinken gehen muss, sollte oder darf, kann ich nur früh fahren. Werde nach einem Frühstück zu einer kleinen Runde aufbrechen. FK wird das Ziel sein. Noch isses trocken und Dürrbach muss mal wieder sein.   Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?    Da ja heute Session war werde ich auch den Degerloch 2-3x fahren. Evtl. gibts ja noch was gebautes. 

Ansonsten noch viel Spaß heute.

@Koni

Sauf nicht so viel und komm morgen früh mit. Pack Mittag ein und dann los.  Degerloch lassen wir uns von der Bahn shutteln.   

Gilt nat. auch für den Rest


----------



## dangerousD (24. April 2004)

Der Zerg und der ich waren ja heute bereits am Sommerrain, das war SEEEEHHHR lustig  Fand ich... auch wenn ich etwas Haut und ein paar Haare auf der Strecke zurück lassen musste  
Jedenfalls kann man dort schön fliegen gehen. Das gibt ein Nachspiel  Ich muss schließlich auch noch den Skatepark ausprobieren...
Aber das wird warten müssen. Morgen bin ich definitiv nicht dabei, bin dann aber wohl in zwei Wochen wieder im Ländle  . Dann auch mit dem grossen roten Baby, für Spaß bergab...  

Bis denne

der D


----------



## qualle-online (25. April 2004)

Zum Thema 'wann' bin ich total offen (nich vor 10e ^^).

Schlagt mal ein wann und was vor


----------



## Backwoods (25. April 2004)

Hi,

würde heut (sonntag) auch gern ne runde drehen, aber erst später. ich muss nach dem planfräsen erstmal meine bremsen wieder montieren und einstellen.

auf auschlafen und in ruhe frühstücken wollt ich auch nicht verzichten.

solitude und burg D sind mir zu weit mit dem big hit, bleibt also nur FK oder KK.

mit dem votec muss ich montag abend erstmal zum händler, die alten lager und schale nom steuersatz gehen nicht raus   . ausser dem hab ich kein felgenband mehr fürs neue HR.

mach mal ne ansage!


----------



## Koeni (25. April 2004)

@steppi
Hab nicht viel gesoffen, musste sogar das Auto von einem besoffenen heimfahren(200PS VOLVO  ), war sehr lustig, aber das erste Mal mit Automatik  .Schon ein komisches Gefühl, lässt sich aber entspannt cruisen  .
Zurück zum Thema:
Ich kann morgen auch schon früh und Degerloch+Zahnradbahn hört sich doch ganz gut an.
Ich schreib dir jetzt noch 'ne SMS und du meldest dich wegen einer Zeit bzw. postest sie hier für die anderen Mitfahrer  .


----------



## Koeni (25. April 2004)

Also, der Treffpunkt steht:

11Uhr am FK, wer mit will bitte kurz anrufen,SMSen oder rechtzeitig posten, dass wir wissen auf wen wir warten müssen.
bis dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. April 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Also, der Treffpunkt steht:
> 
> 11Uhr am FK, wer mit will bitte kurz anrufen,SMSen oder rechtzeitig posten, dass wir wissen auf wen wir warten müssen.
> bis dann.



Exakt.   
Ich werde hier am Parabolspiegel 10:15 losfahren. Pünktlich.  
Falls jemand mitwill >> melden. Ich schau morgen wieder rein. Ähh nachher.

@Backwoods 
Schade. Morgen wäre Ideal wegen des Trails.  
Dann beim nächsten mal.

@Koni
Essen nicht vergessen. Oder wir holen Döner an einer Bude. Davon gibbet ja genug.


----------



## Floater (25. April 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> würde heut (sonntag) auch gern ne runde drehen, aber erst später. ich muss nach dem planfräsen erstmal meine bremsen wieder montieren und einstellen.
> 
> ...




bevor du fräst, wenn deine gabel magnesium casting hat kann das ja nicht so gut sein. zumindest magura verbietet das ja strikt(nachdem sie es ein jahr erlaubt haben...)


----------



## qualle-online (25. April 2004)

Also FK is Frauenkopf. right?
Welche s/u-bahn station is das?


----------



## Koeni (25. April 2004)

Ja, ist Frauenkopf.
Du warst doch schonmal mit dabei, genau der Treffpunkt ist's wieder.
U-Bahn Haltestelle "Stelle", Linie ist glaub ich die 15, ist so 'ne alte Schmalspurbahn.


----------



## Koeni (25. April 2004)

Ach ja,
@steppi
Heute wär ein Hungerast nicht so schlimm, erstens hast du die Dönerbude ja schon erwähnt und zweitens bin ich auf nur einen Uphill eingestellt (Dürrbach), alles andere sollte bergab gehn


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. April 2004)

Moin,
falls sich jetzt noch jemand meldet dann per Handy.   

Bis gleich am FK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qualle-online (25. April 2004)

Also 11 war mir dann doch zu früh (reason:   )   

Gibts gemütliche 'sonntag nachmittag fahrer'?


----------



## beat (25. April 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> bevor du fräst, wenn deine gabel magnesium casting hat kann das ja nicht so gut sein. zumindest magura verbietet das ja strikt(nachdem sie es ein jahr erlaubt haben...)



Stimmt zwar, dass die lustigen Jungs von MAGURA hier mitlerweile einen Garantieausschluss machen, aber im hauseigenen Forum wird es wohl wissentlich weiterhin empfohlen. Man muss halt beim abfräsen sehr vorsichtig sein und darauf achten, dass man nur die Lackierung und nicht die Chromatierung abfräst. Den unter dem Lack sind ja angeblich alle MAGURA-Gabeln 100%ig exakt...


----------



## Floater (25. April 2004)

beat schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt zwar, dass die lustigen Jungs von MAGURA hier mitlerweile einen Garantieausschluss machen, aber im hauseigenen Forum wird es wohl wissentlich weiterhin empfohlen. Man muss halt beim abfräsen sehr vorsichtig sein und darauf achten, dass man nur die Lackierung und nicht die Chromatierung abfräst. Den unter dem Lack sind ja angeblich alle MAGURA-Gabeln 100%ig exakt...




man soll die gabeln trotz den korrosions schützern noch fräsen?


----------



## beat (25. April 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> man soll die gabeln trotz den korrosions schützern noch fräsen?



Also laut MAGURA eigentlich nicht, da die "neuen" Gabeln, welche ja standardmäßig schon diese "Corrossion-Protectors" haben, an der Scheibenbremsaufnahme völlig exakt gearbeitet seien. Allerdings wird das von denen auch nachträglich für die älteren Modelle behauptet, und da hieß es auch schon mal anderes darüber. Meiner Erfahrung nach könnte man um der perfekten Funktion Willen auch noch an den aktuellen Gabeln herumfräsen. Dann aber bitte, wie auch bei Magnesium-Gabeln(-Teilen) anderer Hersteller, mit der nötigen Vorsicht (also wiederum nur Lack abfräsen!).


----------



## zerg10 (26. April 2004)

Moin auch,

ja, der Samstag im Sommerain war klasse. Vor allem die Locals, die uns gezeigt haben, was da wirklich geht ...

Wer hat morgen nachmittag Zeit und Lust für 'ne FK-Runde ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. April 2004)

@zerg
wie wäre es mit Mittwoch?
Bin zwar Jobtechnisch in Nürnberg aber bis 16:00 Uhr wieder zurück. Denke ich.    
Michel will Mittwoch auch mitkommen.  Bisher hat sich ja noch keiner gemeldet. Hoffe das das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## zerg10 (26. April 2004)

@Steppi
Mittwoch ist okay, allerdings hab' ich da ein Zeitlimit...
Diesmal sogar mit eigenem Helm u. Schuhen ;-) Wie waren Eure Touren ?


----------



## Floater (26. April 2004)

@zerg
dann also morgen?wer kann auch ahnen, daß du schon so früh schreibst....
wo ist mir egal, nur vielleicht nicht ganz sooo lange(dann würde sich fast FK eher anbieten, da alles nah beisamen...?)
bis dann


----------



## zerg10 (27. April 2004)

@floater
Ja, alles klar. Bin mir nur noch nicht sicher, wann ich hier raus komm'. Aber später wie 17:00 wird's hoffentlich nicht werden ...
Und FK ist okay.


----------



## Koeni (27. April 2004)

Ich werde heute auch am FK fahren gehn, 17Uhr ist mir aber zu spät.
Ich denke , dass ich spätestens um 16Uhr dort bin, dann Dürrbach fahren und danach die Kicker(Rinne ist auch für uns Deppen wieder befahrbar  ).
Ich hab's Handy dabei, also meldet Euch.

Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (27. April 2004)

@floater & koni

Mist, bei mir wird's wohl heute nix mehr mit radfahren.   Muss noch irgendwelche Zahlen fälschen, damit sie wieder gut aussehen u. das meinem Chef verklickern. 
Euch viel Spass und fahrt eine Runde für mich mit.

@koni
Am 24.05. spielen NoFX bei mir im Nachbarort. Sollen wir da hin ?


----------



## Koeni (27. April 2004)

Die NOFX-Zeit ist bei mir zwar eigentlich vorbei, wenn's nicht zu teuer ist würde ich aber schon mitkommen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. April 2004)

@all
Servus,
ich werde morgen am FK eine Runde drehen. Der Zerg will ja auch. Wenn es noch steht.   Kommt sonst noch jemand?? Werde wenn alles normal geht so gegen 16:30 dort aufschlagen.


----------



## qualle-online (27. April 2004)

steppi:
melde mich deswegen nochmal, muss gucken wie lange wir schule haben -.-


----------



## Koeni (27. April 2004)

Ich komm vielleicht auch, war heute mit Floater und ich kann nur sagen      .
Ich hab mein Saisonziel eindeutig zu niedrig angesetzt. Der FK ist bezwungen und zwar komplett(incl.der Kante zum Schluss die auf den Teerweg führt).
Ich weiß auch nicht wie das passiert ist, heute ist's einfach geflutscht.
Der Floater hätte mich fast erschlagen  .

Das musste ich mal loswerden, weil's mich so gefreut hat  .

Ich muß morgen vielleicht nachkommen, ich lass aber noch was hören.


----------



## Koeni (27. April 2004)

...und bei der ganzen Euphorie ganz vergessen:
Als ich vorhin den Dürrbach fahren wollte lag alle 10m(nicht übertrieben!)ein Hinderniss rum.Ich glaub nicht, dass das noch lange gut geht


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. April 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mein Saisonziel eindeutig zu niedrig angesetzt. Der FK ist bezwungen und zwar komplett(incl.der Kante zum Schluss die auf den Teerweg führt).


  

Wie war jetzt der vorm Anlieger? Biste dann flüssig weiter in den Anlieger rein?
Auf die Kante zur Straße bin ich mal gespannt. Sprung oder gefahren.
Das kostet mich noch einiges an Überwindung.  

Na ja, mal sehen. Wobei mich das Teil zur Straße nicht wirklich juckt. Soll aber keine Schmälerung sein.  Bist jetzt der erste Sonntagsfahrer der Bezwinger genannt wird.   Ist Floater auch runter?


Zuviele Fragen.   Aber Morgen bekomme ich Antworten.


----------



## Backwoods (27. April 2004)

Hi,

das sind ja interessante news vom fk! wenn du vor "fährst" muss ich da wohl mal hinter her. die kante ist das einzige was mir noch fehlt.

@zerg: das schweinchen sitzt. jetzt muss ich nur nohc den gabelschaft kürzen und alles wieder zusammendübeln   

ob's am WE mit bike klappt weiss ich ncoh net. gerad hat ein kumpel angerufen und gefragt wie es mit ner skitour aussieht. muss erstmal das wetter checken. wir gehen dann eher den ötzi besuchen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. April 2004)

Moin,
bin heute ja nicht online. Bin also 16:30 am FK. Die meisten haben ja meine Nummer. Ansonsten pünktlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (28. April 2004)

...


----------



## Koeni (28. April 2004)

@steppi
Der Kicker vorm Anlieger geht ganz gut, man muss nur darauf achten über die Bodenwellen zu kommen, das geht aber auch mit wenig Schwung.

Die Rinne ist wieder etwas verschärft, geht aber auch noch gut zu fahren.

Ich bin heute ziemlich platt von gestern, hab jetzt nachher noch 2h Schule und werde dann wohl irgendwann am FK eintrudeln.
Ich denke es wird schon 17Uhr.
Den Dürrbach würde ich nicht fahren, höchstens du hat Lust 1h zu investieren und alles aufzuräumen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. April 2004)

@Koni
Wenn nicht Dürrbach, was dann?   
Dann lohnt es ja bald gar nicht mehr. Na ja mal sehen.


----------



## zerg10 (29. April 2004)

Tach zusammen,

nach einer Woche bürotechnischer Einzelhaft  :kotz: melde ich mich auch mal wieder.

Wer hat Zeit u. Lust für 'ne Runde Bad Wildbad am Sonntag ? Natürlich nur bei halbwegs gutem Wetter ...

@backwoods
Mein Radl ist beinahe fertig, warte nur noch auf die Einstellschraube vom Dämpfer. Den hab' ich bei meinem letzten Stunt wohl verloren.  Dann gibt's auch ein Bild.
Hab' ausserdem eine weitere Hinterradvariante bestellt, einen RacingRalph in 24''.

@Sofax
Wie war der Marathon ? Meine Kumpels haben ca. 3h für die Mitteldistanz gebraucht.

@tde
Wo steckst Du eigentlich ???????????????????????

CU,
Zerg


----------



## tde (29. April 2004)

@zerg: bin demnächst wahrscheinlich wieder dabei.


----------



## Koeni (29. April 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat Zeit u. Lust für 'ne Runde Bad Wildbad am Sonntag ? Natürlich nur bei halbwegs gutem Wetter ...



Lust hätte ich schon, aber es gibt drei Probleme:

1. Das von dir angesprochene Wetter
2. Die Party am Vorabend
3.Wie ich dich kenne wirst du Dual und BikerX fahren.Wenn ich mitkommen sollte, werde ich mir auf jeden Fall die DHs anschauen und wenn sie für mich nicht vollkommen unfahrbar sind, werde ich da dann auch bleiben.Deshalb macht's vielleicht gar nicht so viel Sinn, höchstens wir machen doch halbe halbe.

Wann wolltest du denn losfahren?

Ich wär für Halbtageskarte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaCaPtAiN (29. April 2004)

Schaltet mal N24 ein, da kommt Technik Extrem: Faszination Fahrrad

Gruß von Qualle und Basti prost


----------



## driver79 (29. April 2004)

bin am we nicht im ländle. geiskopf ruft.


----------



## tschakaa (30. April 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> nach einer Woche bürotechnischer Einzelhaft  :kotz: melde ich mich auch mal wieder.
> 
> ...


würdets ihr mitn auto oder per bahn hinfahren?
mfg tschakaa, der auch eher dh als bikerx fährt


----------



## zerg10 (30. April 2004)

@tde
Prima, hoffe Du hast nicht die ganze Zeit Renn-kms geschrubbt   

@koni
Wie jetzt, einmal die FK-Rinne gemeistert und schon fit für'n Wildbader DH ?   
Wie wäre es mit Sonntagnachmittag ? Halbtageskarte wäre dann okay u. wegen dem Wetter können wir ja am Samstag nochmal telefonieren/posten.

@tschakaa
Mit dem Auto ist besser. Schick' Dir meine Händi-Nr per PM, dann kannst Du Dich ja melden ...

CU,
Zerg


----------



## tde (30. April 2004)

@zerg: nee, saß leider überhaupt nicht mehr auf dem Rad. Hab jetzt fiesen Trainingsrückstand, sowohl was Kondi als auch Fahrtechnik angeht. Ärgerlich, denn dieses Jahr habe ich zwei Projekte: Bike-Attack und im Juni an einem Tag von Stuttgart nach Italien (RR). Weiß allerdings nicht, ob das alles was wird.

@Koeni: Cheers zum Kanten-Sprung. Werde jetzt natürlich auch springen müssen. Allerdings nicht gleich als erste Aktion meines Neustarts, will schließlich noch weiterleben.   Fahre deshalb heute ganz gechillt auf einen Maiausflug und übe zunächst heftige Bordsteinkanten-Drops  .


----------



## zerg10 (30. April 2004)

tde schrieb:
			
		

> ... und im Juni an einem Tag von Stuttgart nach Italien (RR)...



Was hast Du denn da für eine Wette verloren ? Da müsstest Du ja 24h lang 'nen 20iger Schnitt fahren, damit Du überhaupt in die Nähe der Grenze kommst   
Und was macht das Projekt "Handjob" ? Hat der Rahmen seinen Weg nach Deutschland schon gefunden ?

@tschakaa, koni
Sonntagswetter in wildbad wird nach Vorhersage nich' so doll. Wie wäre es dann mit morgen vormittag/mittag für 'nen halben Tag ?


----------



## Koeni (30. April 2004)

@zerg
Ich bin halt heute auch auf 'ner Party, das heißt nicht, dass ich da total dicht bin, aber vormittag wird glaub ich trotzdem nix.

Ich hab jetzt mal mit nem Bruder eines Klassenkameraden für morgen FK angepeilt, am Sonntag nach Wildbad würde er auch mitkommen(DH mit HT und 3.0er Hinterreifen  ).
Ob das was wird mit Wildbad sieht man ja dann.


Übrigens, wenn ich das in der MRM richtig verstehe ist am 15./16.05 in Markröningen 4x DM, und zwar nicht auf der bestehenden Strecke(auf der die BMX DM war), sondern auf einer neuen 4x Strecke.Da bin ich mal gespannt, ob die da tatsächlich was hinbauen.
Ich glaub's aber nicht.


----------



## Koeni (30. April 2004)

@zerg
Morgen mittag wäre natürlich eine Möglichkeit


----------



## Backwoods (30. April 2004)

Hi,

da das wetter in den alpen zum wochenende mäßig bis schlecht ist   , werd ich daheim bleiben und auch mal wieder ne runde biken.

mal sehen ob ich sa an den fk komme oder so mit nach wildbad

@steppenwolf: hast du mir nicht mal erzählt dein race face xy sattelstütze hätte nur 29 oder 39 euro gekostet  hab die dinger bisher nur für das doppelte gesehen.

hoffentlich wird das wetter hier besser! hauptsachen es regnet nicht!


----------



## Koeni (30. April 2004)

Ich hab mich jetzt entschieden morgen in Stuttgart zu bleiben.
Mein Plan ist Hüpfen am FK.Ich denke,dass ich so ab 13.Uhr da bin und dann halt gemütlich zwei Stündchen oder so ein bischen üben.
Ich bin vorher auf jeden Fall noch online, aber wer mit will kann mir auch per Handy bescheid sagen.

Es wird bei mir auf jeden Fall keine Tour, sondern nur DILLERN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (30. April 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> Morgen mittag wäre natürlich eine Möglichkeit



Naja, gehe auch gleich auf'n Wasen, also wird's bei mir morgen auch evtl. ein wenig später.

Vor 10:00 bzw. 11:00 kommen tschakaa (?) u. ich hier nicht weg u. das ist ja dann schon beinahe mittag  
Können uns ja morgen dann zusammentelefonieren.

@tschakaa
Schaffst Du es morgen bis ca. 11:00Uhr nach Echterdingen an die S-Bahn ? Da würde ich Dein Bike u. Dich dann aufgabeln...

@All
Noch jemand dabei ? Wir müssen doch den ganzen Wanderern, die an den Strecken stehen, etwas bieten   

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Koeni (30. April 2004)

@zerg
Hab jetzt schon ein Date für FK, dann halt ein andermal.


----------



## zerg10 (30. April 2004)

Pfffff, dann fahr' ich eben morgen mit tschakaa alleine   
Frohes Mai-Feiern allen beieinander


----------



## tschakaa (30. April 2004)

jetzt kann i endlich amoi und ihr kneifts! was soll den das!?!?   










 

will echt keiner als unterstützung für ein paar dh-abfahrten zwischendurch kommen?  


@ zerg: also wie besprochen um 10:30 bei da uni?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. April 2004)

@Koni
evtl. kom ich morgen auch zum FK. Kann aber erst kurzfristig zusagen.

Hab eben ein OK bekommen.    

Ich komm. Uhrzeit wie Du oder wie Backwoods kann. Wenn er kommt.

@BAckwoods



> 29 oder 39 euro


   

Nee nee, das war ich nicht. Ich kenn die Preise. 109 Euro neu.
Ich hab noch eine 27,2er. Wenn Du eine brauchst kann ich die Dir vermachen.

Falls Du morgen zum FK fährst, können wir evtl. zusammen fahren. Wenn Du willst. Da könntest Du mir auch den Trail zeigen. Ich war gestern schon in der Gegend. Habe aber nur ein Mini Stück gefunden. Zwar schön aber zu kurz. Lohnt nicht wirklich.


----------



## tschakaa (30. April 2004)

ich hab zwar keine ahnung was für ne sattelstütze genau gesucht wird aber ich würd eine ritchey pro verkaufen, siehe signatur!


----------



## Backwoods (1. Mai 2004)

tschakaa schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich würd eine ritchey pro verkaufen, siehe signatur!



Danke nein! ich hab gerad ne richey pro und die kommt weg    genau wie deine. die kröpfung ist voll schei... bei dem sitzwinkel vom big hit bekomm ich den sattel vorne nicht wirklich weit genug runter weil das langloch oben in der stütze zu kurz ist   

hab mich noch nicht entschieden ob morgen oder übermorgen. wollte sonntag nicht jemand nach wildbad?

mal schauen wie das wetter ist. ab 1300 ist zu früh. ich brauch fast 2 stunden mit dem bike rüber von hier aus.


----------



## Koeni (1. Mai 2004)

@Backwoods
Dann schnapp dir halt mal ausnahmsweise das Auto, wir sagen's auch nicht weiter  .


Ich treff mich mit meinem Mitfahrer schon um 11Uhr in Zuffenhausen, bin also spätestens um 12Uhr da.
Wenn ihr mir bescheid sagt heb ich noch etwas Kraft für später auf und mache mehr Pausen, dann könnten wir trotzdem noch zusammen durch die Gegend hüpfen.


----------



## qualle-online (1. Mai 2004)

hehe, hoffentlich bin ich wach. 
12:00 is also treffpunkt...
mal überlegen, wenn ich mit der bahn fahr (euer auto wird ja voll sein ^^)brauch ich etwa ne stunde, hmm. ich guck mal. wenn ich um 12:01 nich da bin fahrt einfach - dann schlaf ich noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschakaa (1. Mai 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> hab mich noch nicht entschieden ob morgen oder übermorgen. wollte sonntag nicht jemand nach wildbad?


hmm sonntag wieder wildbad? war eh erst freitag und bin heute wieder! hmm....   
fahrst du dh oder bikerx?


edit: bin grad voll happy weil ich nach 6 monaten eine zugstufenverstellung und eine kompressionsverstellung an meinem 5th element entdeckt hab! War einfach durch den schmutz verdeckt!    Und ich dachte schon ich hab nur die abgespeckte version vom 5th element


----------



## tschakaa (1. Mai 2004)

heut haben wir wildbad wegen starkem regen abgesagt. falls es morgen nachmittag besser sein sollte würden wirs vielleicht doch noch fahren.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Mai 2004)

Hi, das ist mir zu viel regen. Auf putzen hab ich auch keinen Bock.
Ich komm heut nicht. Morgen kann ich auch nicht da ich Besuch bekomme.

Wer hat Dienstag, bei gutem Wetter, Lust???


----------



## Koeni (1. Mai 2004)

Ja, das gute Wetter!
Wir waren auch nicht fahren, wäre mir auch zu siffig gewesen.
Ich hätte zwar Lust nach Wildbad mitzukommen, will aber den DH nicht gleich bei Nässe fahren und warte deshalb noch, bis es wieder trockener ist.


Ich war mal in Markgröningen und hab geschaut was da los ist und die bauen tatsächlich noch eine Strecke.Viel war noch nicht zu sehen, aber die BMX-Strecke wird auf jeden fall auch teilweise von den 4Xern benutzt, da wird eine Einfahrt gebaut.
Ich hab mal ein paar Bilder gemacht, die Erdhüdgel sollen in zwei Wochen die 4X DM-Strecke werden der Rest ist die "alte" BMX-Bahn.
Leider wird die neue Strecke auch ein recht hohes Niveau haben(ist ja auch klar wenn da DM ist), aber vielleicht lässt sich trotzdem was damit anfangen.

Ich bin bei der DM auf jeden Fall dort und mache fleißig Bilder.


----------



## Backwoods (1. Mai 2004)

Hi,

was geht nu morgen ab? ich hätte nachmittags zeit! das wetter soll auch wieder besser werden als heut: 14 - 24 °C und Sonne und ein paar wolken   

@tschakaa: sorry hab deine pn noch nicht beantwortet, aber wildbad kommt eher doch nicht in frage. ich hatte da mit ner größeren sonntagsfahrer session gerechnet. handy nr. kommt noch

ich werd morgen nachmittag auf alle fälle ne runde drehen! entweder richtung fk und mit dem schweren gerät etwas hüpfen, oder mit dem light freerider richtung solitude, burg d und krumbachtal. bei letzterem müsste ich aber erst noch die pedale ummontieren.

macht mal ne ansage wer ab wann noch zeit hat!


----------



## tschakaa (1. Mai 2004)

also so wies ausschaut fahren zerg und i am nachmittag nach wildbad, was in s läuft weis i net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricktick (1. Mai 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das gute Wetter!
> Wir waren auch nicht fahren, wäre mir auch zu siffig gewesen.
> Ich hätte zwar Lust nach Wildbad mitzukommen, will aber den DH nicht gleich bei Nässe fahren und warte deshalb noch, bis es wieder trockener ist.



Es hat in Wildbad nicht einen Tropfen geregnet, die Strecke ist staubtrocken.


----------



## Backwoods (2. Mai 2004)

tschakaa schrieb:
			
		

> also so wies ausschaut fahren zerg und i am nachmittag nach wildbad, was in s läuft weis i net



wenn sich hier nix tut denk ich nochmal drüber nach und komm vielleicht doch nach wildbad. eigentlich wollt ich biken und das auto stehen lassen


----------



## tschakaa (2. Mai 2004)

ricktick schrieb:
			
		

> Es hat in Wildbad nicht einen Tropfen geregnet, die Strecke ist staubtrocken.


aha, interessant. Bin heut in der früh hier in s vom doch 3 stündigen regen aufgeweckt worden!   

... na dann spricht doch nichts gegen wildbad morgen nachmittag!


----------



## ricktick (2. Mai 2004)

Ja ich bin gestern auch losgefahren und es hat geregnet wie aus Eimern, ab Pforzheim wars dann trocken.
Ich fahr heute wieder hin.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Mai 2004)

Hey Leute,
was habt Ihr heute so gemacht??
Gibt es Neuigkeiten?


----------



## tschakaa (2. Mai 2004)

zerg und i warn am nachmittag in wildbad, ricktick war ebenfalls da. hat 2x kurz geregnet, strecke war ein wenig feucht - dafür waren wenig leute


----------



## Backwoods (2. Mai 2004)

Hi,

ich dachte ich könnt jetzt hier einen bericht aus wildbad lesen?

ich war mit dem alten bike und neuer gabel auf jungfernfahrt. das votec fährt sich mit der z1 fr saugeil. noch kürzerer radstand, sehr agil, genau das richtige um die trails zwischen sifi und der burg d zu rocken.

das hab ich heut dann auch gemacht. leider hab ich keinen mitstreiter gefunden. war trotzdem geil. 50 km sind zusammengekommen. den trail vom soldatendenkmal hinten an der solitude hab ich ausgelassen. der heimweg nach sifi ist halt noch weit von dort. sonst hab ich aber alles mitgenommen!

vom adac platz (kultstätte) zum glemseck vor ist halt jetzt sense. da müssen wir mal nach ner alternative suchen wie man weiter oben im wald um das schlachtfeld herum kommt.

ansonsten sind die trails aber alle bestens! an der burg d gibts ja jetzt sogar ne kleine hozrampe    und der kicker ist größer als früher.

ich hab auch noch nen neuen uphill aus dem mahdental hoch richtung solitude gefunden. der trail duch die eselsklinge ist wieder bikebar! früher lagen da immer hunderte umgestürzte bäume. der forst hat alles aufgeräumt   der trail beginnt an der bushaltestelle glemstal, wo auch der madentaltrail erstmal endet und man immer ein paar hundert meter auf der straße fahren muss bis es rechts im wald weiter geht.


----------



## zerg10 (3. Mai 2004)

Moin zusammen,

Wildbad war witzig. Gab' 'ne Menge geiles Material zu sehen u. der BikerX ist in einem guten Zustand.
Das einzig blöde ist der schöne Table im Wald vor den Serpentinen, der wird gerade zu 'nen StepUp umgebaut u. die Line daneben ist auch ziemlich mies.
Jedenfalls tun mir heute mächtig die Handgelenke u. Unterarme weh, Hardtail ist halt nicht so 'ne Sänfte wie's Fully.

Zum Downhill kann tschakaa (Hat's Abendbrot geschmeckt   ?) mehr erzählen, der kennt den mittlerweile recht gut.

@koni
Sorry, konnte gestern nicht posten, mein blöder Rechner hat die IBC-Seite nicht gefunden 

@backwoods
Dischingen hat zwei Holzrampen, zumindest war's beim letzten Mal so. Und in der Bikestation in Wildbad haben sie den Schwalbe Al Mighty auch in 24''.

@Rest
Und was habt ihr gemacht ? Nur Bikevids reingezogen u. die neue Rider auswendig gelernt ?  

CU,
Zerg (Der mittlerweile wieder seine Hände bewegen kann)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Mai 2004)

@zerg 
Ich war nicht einen Meter biken.  

@all
Koni und ich wollen morgen ne Runde biken.
HAt sonst nochjemand Lust? Wo is mir egal. Ich würde auch hier an der Uni wiedereinmal abgrasen. Krumbach, Glemseck, Botnang und was es sonst evtl. noch gibt.

Ich hab so 16:00 Schluß.   

@Floater
Hast mal wieder Zeit?


----------



## zerg10 (3. Mai 2004)

@Steppenwolf
Mal sehen, vielleicht klappt's bei mir ja morgen. Wäre dann 16:00 Uniteich ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschakaa (3. Mai 2004)

morgen später nachmittag uni? wäre dabei!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Mai 2004)

Ich wäre frühestens 16:30 am Teich. Kann mich nicht ehr absetzen.


----------



## qualle-online (3. Mai 2004)

tschakaa schrieb:
			
		

> morgen später nachmittag uni? wäre dabei!



mir währe sehr sehr später nachmittag lieb :>

achja sorry wegen sonntag - bin um 11:00 aufgestanden und als ich gesehen hab das ich n schleicher habe (an meiner flik-qualität muss ich noch arbeiten...) hatt ich dann auch kein bock mehr und bin wieder heim


----------



## qualle-online (3. Mai 2004)

genau steppi 
17:°° ;D


----------



## zerg10 (3. Mai 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wäre frühestens 16:30 am Teich. Kann mich nicht ehr absetzen.



Also gut, bei einigermassen normalem Wetter bin ich dabei. 16:30 treffen, spätestens um 16:45 los.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Mai 2004)

Genau 16:45 ist Abfahrt.
Also Qualle musste zügig sein.   Aber Du bist ja Schüler und da geht das schon.


----------



## Sofax (3. Mai 2004)

Also...... bin wieder einsatzbereit nach WE-Trip etc. etc. 
Morgen werde ich allerdings ne spätere Runde drehen und mich dafür um 18:00 am Radschlag in Vaihingen mit ner XC-Gruppe treffen. Hat jemand Lust auf neue Trails??



			
				zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Sofax
> Wie war der Marathon ? Meine Kumpels haben ca. 3h für die Mitteldistanz gebraucht.



Ja, war klasse.   Dann hat mein Training ja tatsächlich was gefruchtet: habs in 2:44:30 geschafft und bin als "Die Sonntagsfahrer" angetreten  



			
				Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> vom adac platz (kultstätte) zum glemseck vor ist halt jetzt sense. da müssen wir mal nach ner alternative suchen wie man weiter oben im wald um das schlachtfeld herum kommt.



hab mit Ra.Bretzeln auch schon eine Verbindung von der Krummbachtalstraße zum Glemseck gefahren. Geht anfangs oberhalb des alten Trails und am Schluss auf der neuen Piste.

Spätestens am Wochenende würde ich gerne mal wieder auf den Truppenübungsplatz in Böblingen fahren; mit Trailanfahrt und Trailrückfahrt. Wie wärs mit Do, ich sag mal 17:30 oder eher Samstag??

Ansonsten möchte ich am Sonntag auch nochmal ne längere Tour machen. Tschakaa, du warst doch auch interessiert???? z.B. nochmal S-Backnang? oder auch andere Vorschläge? Sagt mal bescheid, was ihr davon haltet.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Mai 2004)

@Sofax
Hast Du beim schreiben auch Luft geholt     
Das war richtig anstrengend jetzt, das lesen.   

Viel Spaß, bin am WE nicht im Ländle. Aber geh mit der CC Runde mal neue Trails finden. Möglichst auch mit Gefälle.  Dann sehen wir uns sicher nächste Woche mal wieder.


----------



## Sofax (3. Mai 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Sofax
> Hast Du beim schreiben auch Luft geholt
> Das war richtig anstrengend jetzt, das lesen.
> 
> Viel Spaß, bin am WE nicht im Ländle. Aber geh mit der CC Runde mal neue Trails finden. Möglichst auch mit Gefälle.  Dann sehen wir uns sicher nächste Woche mal wieder.



hmm, die Luft hat grad noch gereicht   
Ich vertrau ja auf euren Trainingsstand wg der Anstrengung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschakaa (3. Mai 2004)

cc-gruppe hört sich nicht lustig an wenn man selbst mit an 18kg bike unterwegs ist   

also 16:30, spätestens 16:45 bei der uni wo eine fußgängerbrücke und der teich ist?


----------



## zerg10 (4. Mai 2004)

tschakaa schrieb:
			
		

> also 16:30, spätestens 16:45 bei der uni wo eine fußgängerbrücke und der teich ist?



Genau da bzw. da wo wir uns am Sonntag getroffen haben. 

Wetterbericht Stuttgart: Trocken, leicht bewölkt. Bin noch guter Dinge

@Sofax
Für den ersten Marathon gleich so 'ne Zeit, dafür    

@Steppenwolf
Leihst Du mir heute wieder 'nen Helm ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Mai 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Steppenwolf
> Leihst Du mir heute wieder 'nen Helm ?



Die Antwort ist NEIN!    HAb keinen mehr.  

Ich hoffe das Wetter hält. FAlls es hier heute mal regnet überleg ich mir das noch.    Bin aber auch guter Dinge.


----------



## zerg10 (4. Mai 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Die Antwort ist NEIN!    HAb keinen mehr.
> 
> Ich hoffe das Wetter hält. FAlls es hier heute mal regnet überleg ich mir das noch.    Bin aber auch guter Dinge.



Okay, dann muss ich wohl die eigene Schüssel zerbomben   . Wir sollten uns mal heute über einen Preis für Deine Schuhe einigen, die gefallen mir nämlich recht gut als Tourenschuhe.


----------



## qualle-online (4. Mai 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Genau 16:45 ist Abfahrt.
> Also Qualle musste zügig sein.   Aber Du bist ja Schüler und da geht das schon.



falsch - azubi   
ich guck mal was sich machen lässt, bis um 2-3e weiss ich mehr.


----------



## Koeni (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo, da bin ich wieder  .
Alle Würmer beseitigt und wieder online.
Ich muss heute leider lernen und kann nicht mitradeln, bin dann spätestens am WE wieder dabei, bei gutem Wetter auch schon früher.

Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (4. Mai 2004)

bin dann auch da.
wenns in vaihingen schon regnet könnte ja jemand anrufen


----------



## zerg10 (4. Mai 2004)

Wetterbericht Stuttgart: Wird gerade wieder dunkel, aber noch isses trocken ...


----------



## qualle-online (4. Mai 2004)

grml, hab gerade eben noch mal so n richtig dicken batzen arbeit auf meinen schreibtisch bekommen   
wünsche euch somit viel spaß, vor 17:00 währe nämlich jetzt nicht mehr mit mir zu rechnen. 
also haut rein   

@koni: müssen mal n treffen wegen dem video ausmachen ^^


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Mai 2004)

qualle-online schrieb:
			
		

> @koni: müssen mal n treffen wegen dem video ausmachen ^^



Das hab ich doch.    Das wäre Dein Preis gewesen.   
Na ja beim nächsten mal.

@nachher

Noch isses trocken. Ich komme jedenfalls wenn es nicht regnet.


----------



## Koeni (4. Mai 2004)

@qualle
Steppi hat Recht, ich hatte das Video letztes mal dabei, hab's ihm dann mitgegeben, weil du deinen A... nicht her bewegt hast  
Neuer Ansprechpartner also==>Mike


----------



## tschakaa (4. Mai 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Das hab ich doch.    Das wäre Dein Preis gewesen.
> Na ja beim nächsten mal.
> 
> @nachher
> ...


wenns regnen würde wären wenigstens die trails anspruchsvoller!


----------



## zerg10 (5. Mai 2004)

Schöne Tour war's gestern.   Würde die evtl. am Samstag mal mit dem HT fahren wollen ... 

Zu der (Protektoren-)Diskussion von gestern: Hab' mir jetzt ein paar Modelle angeschaut u. so richtig gefallen tun mir nur der 661 PressureSuit u. die 661 AssaultJacket. Und da auch nur die '04er Modelle, die anderen haben den Reissverschluss in der Mitte. Muss mal suchen, wo's den am günstigsten gibt.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Mai 2004)

@Zerg
Die liegen gearde alle bei 150. Ich hab den Floater schon mal angeschrieben.
Ich würde ja auchnoch nen Helm nehmen. 

Und ja, gestern war geil.   Und ja, wir haben mit dem Wetter Glück gehabt.   Und jetzt scheint es sich einzuregnen.  

@all
Wer hat noch interesse an einer Pressure Suite. Wir könnten dann evtl. eine Sammelbestellung machen. Erstmal melden. Genaueres dann später. Ich würde meine aber gerne so bestellen, dass ich die am 22. 05. schon habe.


----------



## Koeni (5. Mai 2004)

Hirngespinst:

Was glaubt Ihr bekomme ich noch für mein Ghost?

Ausstattung kennt Ihr ja, nochmal das Wichtigste:

-Vector pro DH
-XT-SingleTrack
-alles XT
-Psylo SL(frisch vom Service)

Keine albernen Kommentare bitte, ich meins ernst


----------



## tde (5. Mai 2004)

@Koeni: Modell 2002? Wahrscheinlich erschreckend wenig (unter 1000 Euro). Eventuell die einzelnen Teile und den Rahmen getrennt voneinander versteigern. Unter Umständen machst Du da den besseren Schnitt, weil manche eBay-Freaks für Einzelteile sich brutal überbieten. Beim Komplettrad-Kauf überlegen die Käufer meist doch länger, und wenn, dass suchen sie oft ungebrauchte Vor(vor)jahresmodell-Schnäppchen, die für knapp über 1000 Euro über den Tresen gehen. Die Einzelteilversteigerung bedeutet aber mehr Arbeit- und Zeitinvestion, außerdem bleibt das Risiko, auf Einzelteilen sitzen zu bleiben.

Was denn für ein Hirngespinst? Fusion Whiplash?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (5. Mai 2004)

Modell 2003

Fusion Whiplash kann sich ja kein Mensch leisten, nee, wird wohl ein Stinky.
Bin überzeugt, dass mich so ein Bike dieses Jahr fahrtechnisch(und spaßtechnisch  ) weiterbringen könnte.

Für's Ghost hab ich gedacht, vielleicht 1300 abzustauben, oder echt in Einzelteilen verkaufen und gute Parts an's Stinky knallen und die Neuteile von dem dann versteigern.

Spätestens nächste Saison ist's sowieso soweit, nur dann bekomm ich noch weniger für's "alte" Bike.


----------



## tde (5. Mai 2004)

@Koeni: stimmt, Fusion ist extrem teuer (irgendwie müssen die ja den ganzen Werbungsdauerbeschuss auf den ultrateuren Umschlagsrückseiten der Zeitschriften finanzieren  ). Das Whiplash finde ich trotzdem ganz spannend, besonders in dieser Kack... tschuldigung Khakifarbe des "PR" mit Onepointfive. Aber Probefahrten gibt's nirgends, was schon mal super ätzend ist. Ich hab nur mal das Floyd gefahren, das ist aber eine ganz andere Nummer. 
Mit dem Kona hast Du auf jeden Fall eine Spaßmaschine. Welches soll's denn sein? Vom Rahmen finde ich das einfache mit der orangen Lackierung am ansprechensten. Würde dann ja passen, wenn Du es mit Deinen Teilen "aufwertest". 1300 Euro wird auf jeden Fall schwer zu kriegen sein. Ein Freund von mir hat ein nur acht Monate altes, topgepflegtes Canyon-XC mit knapp 500 Kms mit Mühe und Not für 800 Euro verkloppen können (um sich ein MFR zu kaufen  ). Für meinen Canyon-Rahmen (ein Jahr älter!) habe ich hingegen fast 300 Euro bekommen. 
Setz das Rad doch erst einmal überall rein, um die Reaktionen zu sehen. Vielleicht ist ja ein Spontankäufer dabei, der genau Dein Rad sucht. Ansonsten wie gesagt, mein Tipp: zerlegen und versteigern. Der Bike-Gebrauchtmarkt ist fast schlimmer als der für Computer oder Handys, weil's dauernd neue Teile gibt, die eh nicht mehr taugen als vorher, aber jeder meint, genau die haben zu müssen. Das Beste, was ich jetzt gehört habe: Einer hat sich neue XTR-Shifter gekauft, weil der Schriftzug bei den ebenfalls fast noch neuen alten Shiftern abgekratzt war .


----------



## Sofax (5. Mai 2004)

tde schrieb:
			
		

> Das Whiplash finde ich trotzdem ganz spannend, besonders in dieser Kack... tschuldigung Khakifarbe des "PR" mit Onepointfive. Aber Probefahrten gibt's nirgends, was schon mal super ätzend ist.



Norbert hat im Radschlag ein Whiplash stehen - geht auch probezufahren


----------



## Sofax (5. Mai 2004)

ich mach jetzt mal einen Vorschlag  für Samstag: Treffpunkt 14:30 am Parabolspiegel. Als Route schlage ich vor: Vaih/Freibad-Trail neben der Panzerstraße links-über A8-Trail neben Panzerstraße rechts-Truppenübungsplatz BB (!!!)-Drei Brunnen-Vaih-Unitrail-Bärensee-Madentaltrail-Bärenschlösschentrail-Schwarzwildparktrail-Botnangtrail-Krumbachtrail->zurück (gerne auch Modifikationen).
Hat jemand Lust?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Mai 2004)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> ich mach jetzt mal einen Vorschlag  für Samstag: Treffpunkt 14:30 am Parabolspiegel. Als Route schlage ich vor: Vaih/Freibad-Trail neben der Panzerstraße links-über A8-Trail neben Panzerstraße rechts-Truppenübungsplatz BB (!!!)-Drei Brunnen-Vaih-Unitrail-Bärensee-Madentaltrail-Bärenschlösschentrail-Schwarzwildparktrail-Botnangtrail-Krumbachtrail->zurück (gerne auch Modifikationen).
> Hat jemand Lust?



Bin nicht da. Ist aber eh zu schlammig.



> Vaih/Freibad-Trail


  



> Drei Brunnen


  


@Koni
Hast Dich durchgerungen.   
Aber ich denke auch, dass Du für das Ghost nix mehr weiter bekommst.
Und das Dumme ist Du hast erst einen Dämpfer gekauft. Hättest Du Dich ehr entschieden, hättest die Gabel im Ht einbauen können. Aber was solls. Kann man schließlich nicht wissen. Wenn das Geld reicht, kauf das Bike und lass Dir beim verscherbeln Zeit.   

Ich finds cool.  

Kannst Du mir mal die Bilder von den Bikes mailen? Die wir am FK gemacht haben. Danke.

@Floater 


Meld Dich mal.


----------



## Backwoods (5. Mai 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> .... die anderen haben den Reissverschluss in der Mitte..



und wo ist da das problem? 

ich find das grad gut und würde da großen wert drauf legen! wenn du das teil mal auf ner "tour" (uphill) an hast oder auf'm trail z.b. dürrbach kannnst du es vorne auf lassen und es lüftet super gut durch! 

ich such schon länger einen 661 full bravo! wenn es da was günstiges gibt bestell ich vielleicht mit.


----------



## Backwoods (5. Mai 2004)

@ Koeni

ich kann mich tde nur anschliessen: vertick das zeug einzeln! ausserdem kannste dann probieren dir nur einen rahmen zu bersorgen um dann dein gutes zeug zu montieren.

hab ich mit dem big hit auch so gemacht. einfach deutschlandweit alle händler anmailen/faxen und nach kona oder fusion fragen. den rahmen hab cih dann aus aschaffenburg schicken lassen. 

das kona wird wohl etwas schwerer sein als das fusion.


----------



## Koeni (5. Mai 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> @ Koeni
> 
> ich kann mich tde nur anschliessen: vertick das zeug einzeln! ausserdem kannste dann probieren dir nur einen rahmen zu bersorgen um dann dein gutes zeug zu montieren.
> 
> ...



Stimmt, das Fusion ist ca.2Kg leichter aber auch ca. 2x so teuer  .
Ausserdem ist das Stinky ein altbewehrtes und teilweise verbessertes Bike und ich bekomme über meinen Papa 10%.Und hübscher ist's find' ich auch.
Nur den Rahmen zu kaufen lohnt sich nicht, das Komplettbike gibt's für 2099 abzüglich der 10% und dann noch weiterhandeln (Meine Eltern haben dort erst vor kurzem 2 Bikes gekauft).

Weiß nur nicht welche Rahmenhöhe, denke aber 18".


----------



## Floater (5. Mai 2004)

wer kommt denn jetzt mit nach todtnau?unterkunft für 10 öre pro nase!
gibt wohnungen bis 5 und bis 8 leute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (5. Mai 2004)

alter scheiß!hab gerade mit cheffe von der ferienwohnung telephoniert, ist vom sa auf so hws voll. von freitag auf sa wäre noch frei(entweder bis 8 oder bis 11 personen) hab das mal vormerken lassen, wie schauts denn da mit dem arbeitenden volk aus?
bitt schnell antworten!
ein argument für fr-sa wäre, daß am freitag abend wohl ne riesen motorradparty geht, juchu prolls leder und     und :kotz: 
also, sagen sagen sagen!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Mai 2004)

@Floater
Wenn das andere nicht möglich ist würde ich auch von Freitag zum Samstag fahren. Wie lange kannst Du denn reservieren? Muss den michel anrufen ob er da auch kann bzw. will. Wenn wir 2 Tage gehen wollen geht es ja dann eh nicht anders. 2x fahren wäre   

Ich sag zu. Muss halt Urlaub machen


----------



## Koeni (5. Mai 2004)

@Floater
Ich muss auf jeden Fall in die Schule, wann wolltest du denn los?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Mai 2004)

Wenn wir Freitag nicht im Park fahren würden, brauchen wir auch nicht Freitag hin. Höchstens am späten Nachmittag um zu übernachten. Aber macht das Sinn??

@Floater

Ab wann weißm der Typ den ob es definitiv nix wird. HWS heißt ja sicherlich > höchst wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Floater (5. Mai 2004)

ob von sa auf so geht weiß er vielleicht morgen oder eben erst am samstag.....den 22  
hat sich ne große motorradgang angemeldet, und er hat gesagt, daß die erfahrungsgemäß eh nie mit so viel mann kommen, wie sie anmelden.
lasst uns aber mal festhalten, wer könnte auch freitag samstag(und beide tage die ******* rocken):
ich
steppi
.
.
.
.
wer würde samstag nachkommen?
anreise freitag abends macht sinn, wenn es einem 10 euro wert ist von anfang an zu fahren und keine stressige autofahrt hinter sich zu haben.


----------



## zerg10 (6. Mai 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> und wo ist da das problem?
> 
> ich find das grad gut und würde da großen wert drauf legen! wenn du das teil mal auf ner "tour" (uphill) an hast oder auf'm trail z.b. dürrbach kannnst du es vorne auf lassen und es lüftet super gut durch!
> 
> ich such schon länger einen 661 full bravo! wenn es da was günstiges gibt bestell ich vielleicht mit.



Das mag sein, aber wenn's Dich mal richtig langmacht, finde ich eine durchgehende Platte als Vorbaubremse o. Steinschlagschutz   besser. Und schwitzen im Sommer muss ich sowieso ...
Ich stöber heute mal nach Preisen u. sag' Bescheid wenn ich die Dinger irgendwo billig finde ... 

@sofax
Schau'n wir mal wie's Wetter am Samstag wird.

@Todtnauer
Sorry, leider ohne mich, bin tourenmässig unterwegs.

@koni
Einzelteile u. nur bei ebay, der Bikemarkt hier ist ziemlich tot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Mai 2004)

@Floater
OK. Anreise am Freitag Abend. 
Wenn wir aber 2 Tage fahren wollen, brauchen wir eine günstige Unterkunft.
Meine Ausgaben gleichen nicht meinen Einnahmen.    Hab zzt. hohe Fahrradkosten.   
Wenn wir Abends anreisen, ist das für Koni sicher auch kein Problem.´


----------



## zerg10 (6. Mai 2004)

So, erstes Suchergebnis:

Assault Suit 125, P-Suit 04 141 bei bike-components


----------



## Sofax (6. Mai 2004)

@zerg
kannst du mir, falls du bei bike-components bestelltst, einen camelbak rogue in gun metal grey mitbestellen? Ist für 42,95 gelistet.

@steppi
Leseanleitung: ich habe die einzelnen Abschnitte der Strecke durch "-" getrennt. Es ist also so zu lesen ... vaih/freibad   ,    Trail neben Panzerstraße links     ,   usw.
Drei Brunnen: siehe am unteren Rand der Karte


Ich war gestern mal auf dem Truppenübungsplatz und der Boden ist tatsächlich ganz schön schwer aber trotzdem machbar! Können wir ja am Samstag noch überlegen, ob wir gleich ne andere Runde machen. Außerdem hab ich mich auch noch verfahren und gar nicht mehr den ganzen Trail gefunden...

@Todtnauer
ich komm mit. Ich denk dafür werd ich mir wohl vor Ort noch ein etwas robusteres Bike leihen müssen. Vielleicht find ich ja sogar ein Whiplash, wär ne feine Sache. Ansonsten, hat jemand noch einen geeigneten Helm, den ich dafür leihen kann?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Mai 2004)

> ich komm mit.


  

Dann sind:
Floater
Sofax 
Steppi    definitiv dabei.

Interesse allg für das WE wären nach meinen Infos:

Koni 
Michel 
Stefan (Kumpel von Michel)
tschakaa
Ansonsten wüßte ich jetzt niemanden weiter.


----------



## Sofax (6. Mai 2004)

tja, die Karte hab ich vergessen....

wie krieg ich die denn hier als .jpg rein???


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Mai 2004)

@sofax
wenn Du eine "Antwort" schreibst, steht unten "Anhänge verwalten". Rest Rest geht dann vonselbst.


----------



## Koeni (6. Mai 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Einzelteile u. nur bei ebay, der Bikemarkt hier ist ziemlich tot.



Das Problem ist, dass ich bei eBay verkaufen muss, wenn niemand höher bietet. Hier kann ich auf Angebote warten.
Schneller geht's sicher über ebay.

Ich bin sowieso in der Zwickmühle. Ich will das alte Bike eigentlich weg haben, bevor ich ein neues kaufe. All zu viele Stinkys gibt's scheinbar aber nicht mehr und wenn ich dann nach Frankreich mim HT muss, weil die Stinkys ausverkauft sind, ist's auch albern.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Mai 2004)

@Koni
Ich weiß Du hast gerade ein verkauf Problem. Aber sag mal was zu Todtnau.


----------



## zerg10 (6. Mai 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> ... wenn ich dann nach Frankreich mim HT muss, weil die Stinkys ausverkauft sind, ist's auch albern.



Wohin nach Frankreich ? Freeraid ? Da hätte ich einen Platz frei ...


----------



## Sofax (6. Mai 2004)

also, hier gibts noch die 3Brunnen-Karte...
als Vorschlag für Samstag ... hoffentlich wirds draussen bis dahin noch deutlich trockener


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (6. Mai 2004)

Moin allerseits! Bin auch mal wieder dabei... ab Dienstag dann sogar IRL, eine Woche Schwabenland. Soll heißen, ich würde mich freuen, den einen oder anderen von Euch bei einem Ausritt zu sehen!

@koni:
Gute Entscheidung, das mit dem Stinky. Aber tu' Dir bitte einen Gefallen und nimm' es NICHT in 18". Ich hatte es in 17", würde ich Dir auch empfehlen. Für mich war es zum Touren fahren etwas klein, war aber auch nicht Haupteinsatzzweck  Dir sollte es dann richtig gut passen... Im Zweifel gilt: lieber einen etwas kleineren Rahmen mit längerer Sattelstütze fahren. Das erhöht den Spaßfaktor ungemein, weil Du so bei Abfahrten deutlich mehr Kontrolle über das kleinere Rad hast. Kannste glauben! Und fallste mir nicht glaubst, geh' zum Carsten und mach da eine Probefahrt (oder waren Deine Eltern in einem anderen Shop?  )
Falls Dir 150mm too much sind, kannst Du Dir ja auch das COILER holen. Das hat den alten Stinky-Rahmen mit 130mm. So war mein Stinky damals auch, und es hat vom FW her vollkommen gereicht. 150mm bieten natürlich mehr Sicherheit und lassen Deiner fahrtechnischen Entwicklung mehr Freiraum  
Für Frankreich sind 130mm zwar OK, aber mit 150 wird es entspannter. Apropos: denk an eine harte Mütze mit Kinnschutz! Nicht dass Du so viel Geld für das Bike ausgibst, und ein Helm ist nicht mehr drin  


@zerg
Der Koni ist im August eine Woche in Portes du Soleil (Morzine, Les Gets...) unterwegs... mit mir und ein paar Kumpels. Ich hatte das ja vor ein paar Wochen hier im Forum angeboten, aber irgendwie wollte keiner mit. Also hat Koni den letzten Platz bekommen    Bitte nicht neidisch werden...


----------



## Koeni (6. Mai 2004)

@dangerous
Jaja, das ist alles nicht so einfach, ich bin es heute in 18" gefahren und fand's echt gut.
Das Ghost hat ein Oberrohr von 575mm und wirkt mir etwas nervös, kann natürlich auch mit dem steileren Lenkwinkel zusammen hängen.
Das Stinky 18" hat ein OR von 584mm, das 17" hat 570mm, deshalb dachte ich 18" wäre besser. Mach's mir doch nicht noch schwerer als es eh schon ist.
Ausserdem gibt's im Laden gerade nur noch 18" (was bei großem Vorteil von 17" natürlich kein Grund wäre).

@Steppi
Ja, ich denk' da komm ich mit, falls ich da noch ein Fully hab


----------



## Sofax (6. Mai 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Wohin nach Frankreich ? Freeraid ? Da hätte ich einen Platz frei ...



Von wann bis wann hast du denn vor, zu fahren? hast du dich mit ra.bretzeln zusammengetan?


----------



## dangerousD (6. Mai 2004)

@koni
Die Nervosität Deines Ghost hängt def. mit dem steilen Lenkwinkel zusammen. Das Kona ist die perfekte Schnell-bergab-über-alles-drüber-bügel-Maschine mit enormer Spurtreue wegen (relativ) flachem Lenkwinkel. Wegen dem Oberrohr: sch... drauf und nimm 17". Wenn es richtig steil wird (ich denke da an den August ) ist es immer besser, viel Platz über und hinter dem Bike zu haben (kürzeres Sitzrohr bei 17"!!!). Also lieber 17"... mangelnde Länge des Oberrohrs kannst Du mit dem Vorbau ausgleichen, ich hatte einen 75mm Tough Guy mit 15° Steigung. Nicht wirklich "lang", aber ausreichend. Außerdem denke ich, dass 570mm Oberrohrlänge ausreichend sind. Du kaufst da schließlich kein Rennrad!!!

PS: Ein kleinerer Rahmen läßt sich in der Luft besser manövrieren. Und da Du ja an Deinem Style feilen willst, wäre das schon mal ein guter Anfang


----------



## Koeni (6. Mai 2004)

@dangerous
Da ich dich für eine kompetente Person halte, werde ich mir darüber ernsthaft Gedanken machen  .
Ich weiß sogar, wo's eins gibt, will aber nicht, dass es mir ein "Fremdleser" wegschnappt und behalte es erstmal für mich  .


----------



## dangerousD (6. Mai 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @dangerous
> Da ich dich für eine kompetente Person halte, werde ich mir darüber ernsthaft Gedanken machen  .



Woooow, danke. Das hat mir bisher noch niemand gesagt... Fühle mich sehr geehrt  Sag Bescheid, wenn ich sonst noch was für Dich tun kann


----------



## tde (6. Mai 2004)

hurra, hurra, der Cove-Rahmen ist da!!!     

mal sehn, wie sich aufbauen und fahren lässt... Lass mich aber nach dem halben Jahr Wartezeit   nun nicht hetzen.

@Koeni: Dirk hat recht: die Nervosität/Laufruhe hängt von Lenkkopfwinkel (und dem Nachlauf, der aber bei gleicher Reifengröße aus dem Lenkkopfwinkel resultiert) ab. Ich würde Die auch eher zu 17" raten, denn 570 mm müssten Dir reichen (mein MFR hat 585 mm Oberrohrlänge, ich bin 1,87 m und habe lange Arme). Lange Touren wirst Du damit sowieso nicht fahren,sondern eher fun-orientiert unterwegs sein. Ferndiagnosen sind aber immer schwierig, das beste ist, Du fährst beide größen Probe (habe ich beim Cheetah vor dem Kauf auch gemacht). Der Kauf scheint sich ja zu verdichten  .


----------



## dangerousD (6. Mai 2004)

@tde
Na herzlichen Glückwunsch!   Kannst ja dann in zwei oder drei Monaten mal die ersten Bilder vom Rahmen mit Gabel posten...


----------



## Koeni (6. Mai 2004)

tde schrieb:
			
		

> lange Arme). Lange Touren wirst Du damit sowieso nicht fahren,sondern eher fun-orientiert unterwegs sein.



Ja ,das Ghost ist eben ein Zwitter, bergab bewege ich mich damit im Mittelfeld, bergauf im hinteren Mittelfeld.
Mit dem Stinky werde ich auf jeden Fall konsequent als letzter auf'm Berg ankommen, auch wenn manche noch schwerere Kisten fahren (Stinky 19Kg)  .
Aber für Solituderunden etc. wird dann sowieso das HT ausgepackt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (6. Mai 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist, dass ich bei eBay verkaufen muss, wenn niemand höher bietet.



Blödsinn, das kann man ja umgehen indem ein kumpel mitbietet der das teil dann im falle einer ersteigerung nciht nehmen muss. stell die teile für 1,- euro rein und wenn dein "mitbieter" überboten wird is gut. so kannst du die lage checken und langsam den preis in die höhe treiben lassen.


----------



## Koeni (6. Mai 2004)

Schon, nur wird die Provision(?) trotzdem fällig und bei so vielen Teilen kann das ganz schön teuer werden.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Mai 2004)

> Ja, ich denk' da komm ich mit, falls ich da noch ein Fully hab



Da hast Du doch schon ein neues.  
War vorhin beim Kaiser in BB. Geiles Teil. Ichhoffe die haben noch eins im Lager. Vorhin hat einer eins gekauft.   

Was hast Du denn jetzt vor? Erst alles verkaufen und dann das neue?
Todtnau geht zur Not auch mit HT.   Michel will glaub auch mit HT.


@Danger

Da hast Du ja das beste Wetter gebucht.   Aber ab Dienstag soll es besser werden. Bis nächste Woche zum biken. Bin am WE nicht im Ländle.

*hier eine versteckte Nachricht  Koni das war ein Joke


----------



## Koeni (6. Mai 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast Du doch schon ein neues.



Wer weiß, wer weiß


----------



## Floater (6. Mai 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Wohin nach Frankreich ? Freeraid ? Da hätte ich einen Platz frei ...




wann ist das denn?


@todtnauer: also, wie siehts denn endgültig aus, würde dann morgen das mit der fewoh regeln. 
folgende optionen:
freitag arbeit schule hochschule... schwänzen 2 tage lang die ******* rocken und glücklich heimkommen
freitag brav arbeiten lernen... gehen und nachmittags losfahren, noch die motorradfahrerparty mitnehmen und samstag verkatert als erster in der liftschlange stehen
samstag in aller himmelherrgottsfrühe aufstehen losfahren ankommen, warten bis die anderen mit dickem grinsen auf dem gesicht und evtl noch leichter fahne am lift ankommen und dann die ******* so richtig richtig rocken, weil man ja noch nachholbedarf hat.....

sollte man ja eigentlich nicht lange überlegen müssen....
also, rufe morgen gegen mittag die pfeffermühle an
bis jetzt wollen übernachten:
Floater
Sofax 
Steppi  

wenns noch 2 mehr werden geht das wohl für 10 öre pro nase


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (6. Mai 2004)

@Koni

Bin an deinem Bike interessiert. Kann man das mal probefahren? Wie eilig hast du dass mit dem Verkaufen? Falls ich es dann tatsächlich kaufen will, muss ich nämlich erst noch gucken wo ich die Kröten herbekomm.

Gruß Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (6. Mai 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Schon, nur wird die Provision(?) trotzdem fällig und bei so vielen Teilen kann das ganz schön teuer werden.



wenn du nicht so super nobel angebote mit 100.000 features schaltest kostet dich das 1-2 euro pro angebot - und natürlich die mühe die teile alle zu fotografieren und zu beschreiben. du solltest außerdem darauf achten das deine auktionen so sonntag abends um 21 uhr fertig sind und vorher min 1 woche drin stehen


----------



## Backwoods (7. Mai 2004)

ach so: 

natürlich nur wenn du die teile ab 1,- reinstellst! den nach dem startpreis richtet sich die provision + das ein oder andere extra.


----------



## Backwoods (7. Mai 2004)

@ zerg: wo wir gerade beim thema ebay sind. bevor du deine gs4 vertickst sollten wir uns kurz absprechen. zwei auf einmal drücken den preis


----------



## zerg10 (7. Mai 2004)

@floater & sofax
PMme Euch die Daten, will das nicht so im Forum breittreten.

@backwoods
Klar, noch will ich mich nicht so richtig von meiner Gabel trennen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Mai 2004)

@Floater
Also ich hab den Michel angerufen. Der kommt Freitag mit. Michel und ich sind dann auch für die Freitag fahren Variante. Und wenn es nur ein halber Tag ist.
Ich denke mal nach 3 fahrten sind wir eh kurz vor knapp.  
Mit Stefan das geht sicher auch klar. Dann buch die Hütte. Und wenn wir evtl. nur 4 sind, zahlen wir halt 2,50 mehr pro Nase. Geht auch noch. Vorrausgesetzt die 10 Mäuse passen. Kurzentschlossene gibbet ja auch immer.
Dann fahren wir Freitag und Samstag. Das ist für mich auch super. Dann isses Sonntag nicht stessig.  

@Floater
Was macht das andere Unternehmen?
Du wolltest doch auch noch Reifen für den Park. Bei 100% gibt es den Highroller 2,5 oder 2,7" inkl. Schlauch für 28,90. Der MInion auch inkl. Schlauch für 34,90.  Da ich auch bestellen will meld Dich mal. Da können wir zusammen bestellen.
 Welcher Reifen wäre besser?  
Ich machda mal nen Thread auf.      

@Koni



> Bin an deinem Bike interessiert




V E R K A U F E N


----------



## zerg10 (7. Mai 2004)

@steppenwolf
Noch ein kleiner Tip wegen gestern   , lad' Dir mal CloneCD (bei Tucows ) runter, das kann eigentlich genau das, was Du brauchst


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Mai 2004)

@zerg
werde ich am Montag gleichmal testen.  Danke


----------



## zerg10 (7. Mai 2004)

Das Angebot für den Nero-Crashkurs bleibt natürlich weiter bestehen  

Was macht denn jetzt die Gabel ? Isse wieder dicht ?


----------



## Floater (7. Mai 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Floater
> Also ich hab den Michel angerufen. Der kommt Freitag mit. Michel und ich sind dann auch für die Freitag fahren Variante. Und wenn es nur ein halber Tag ist.
> Ich denke mal nach 3 fahrten sind wir eh kurz vor knapp.
> Mit Stefan das geht sicher auch klar. Dann buch die Hütte. Und wenn wir evtl. nur 4 sind, zahlen wir halt 2,50 mehr pro Nase. Geht auch noch. Vorrausgesetzt die 10 Mäuse passen. Kurzentschlossene gibbet ja auch immer.
> ...




reifen denk ich minion vorne high roller hinten könnte vernünftig sein(meint zumindest die mrm, ich selbst kenn nur den highrollwiderstand, hab vom minion aber auch viel gutes vernommen).
der 2.5er maxxis fällt so breit aus, wie dein 2,3 tioga.
vorne würd ich ruhig weich(st) nehmen und hinten 60sh.
ich kann mir, wenns mit dem pressure suit was wird keine reifen mehr leisten, muß dann halt einen halb alten highroller vorne drauf machen.

und ich hab sie gerade auf der küchenwaage nachgewogen.....


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Mai 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht denn jetzt die Gabel ? Isse wieder dicht ?



NÖ    Werde mich dann nächste Woche kümmern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tde (7. Mai 2004)

@Dangerous: hey, nicht lästern  . Habe schon Klingel, Seitenständer, Dynamo und Katzenaugen montiert.   Wird also mit der Internet-Präsentation meines Kanada-Darlings wohl schon früher was. So in ein paar Wochen...  .

@all: fährt heute jemand spontan eine kurze FK-Runde? Wenn ich hier früh raukomm, habe ich nämlich Bock, mich und mein Rad einzusauen.


----------



## Koeni (7. Mai 2004)

@DaCaPtAiN
Probefahren geht natürlich, das Bike ist jetzt in meiner Signatur, im Bikemart und auf der Sperrmüll-seite.
Wenn mir jemand ein Angebot macht, werde ich es halt verkaufen.
Wenn du mir garantierst, dass du es kaufst, dann kann ich aber auch noch warten bis du die Kohle hast.
Wenn du am WE mal Zeit hast können wir uns mal treffen und zusammen fahren (du mit dem Ghost und ich mit meinem HT).

 Stinky, ich komme  

@Backwoods
Ich glaub' da hast du unrecht. Es kostet nicht nur die Gebühr für die Anzeige, sondern auch einen  Prozentsatz des Verkaufspreises.Wenn man sich also selst hochbietet und keiner kauft, muss man diesen Teil auf jeden Fall bezahlen.


----------



## Sofax (7. Mai 2004)

@todtnau
ich kann Freitag nicht schwänzen. evtl. kommt jedoch Kurzarbeit in Frage (Abflug 14:00?). Das wird sich bis Dienstag herausstellen, da es sein könnte, dass ich noch einen etwas aufwendigeren Termin für den Fr. bekommen (die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist aber nicht so hoch). Ich könnte mir auch gut vorstellen bis Sonntag zu bleiben und nochn halben Tag mitzunehmen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Mai 2004)

@Todtnau

So der Floater hat die Übernachtung jetzt klar. Bisher dabei sind
Floater 
Sofax 
Michel 
und ich.

Platz in der Hütte gibt es noch genug.

Der floater schreibt sicher nochmal Ausführlich. Ich geh jetzt ins WE.

@zerg 
Ruf bitte mal den Floater an. >> Pressure Suite   
ich hab Dir vorhin noch eine Mail geschrieben aber da warst Du evtl. schon auf dem Weg.

@Floater 

Meine Bestellung > siehe PM.


----------



## tschakaa (7. Mai 2004)

wann war nochmal todnau? wenns nicht am we zwischen 11. und 17. liegt wär ich dabei!


----------



## zerg10 (7. Mai 2004)

@Steppi
Komme mit der Grössentabelle nicht so richtig klar u. würde das Ding schon gerne mal vorher probiert haben. Nachher schlabbert es 'rum bzw. ich ersticke in dem Teil.
Hat Mega-Bike den schon welche da ? Würde dann nämlich morgen da vorbeifahren, anprobieren u. Euch am Montag Bescheid geben. Nummer von floater hab' ich irgendwie verschlampt -> Bitte nochmal zuschicken

@sofax u. tde
Wetter.com sagt für morgen Dauerregen voraus u. heute schaffe ich es nich' rechtzeitig, weil ich noch Kuchen backen muss (Jaja, lacht nur ...)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Mai 2004)

@Zerg

Ich hab dem Floater Deine Nummern gegeben. Er ruft Dich an.
Mega hab ich nicht mehr geschafft. Ich nehm die L. Floater auch.

Hier die Mega nummer Ruf mal an 0711/5490944.

Leider bin ich jetzt im Abflug und hab leider keine Zeit.


@Tschakaa

21-22.05.  inkl. Übernachtung für 10 Eusen.

Meld Dich offiziell an    


@all

Tschau


----------



## Koeni (7. Mai 2004)

@Todtnau
Ich bin auch mit dabei,entweder mit Ghost, Stinky und wenn's blöd läuft eben mit HT.


----------



## Sofax (7. Mai 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Wetter.com sagt für morgen Dauerregen voraus u. heute schaffe ich es nich' rechtzeitig, weil ich noch Kuchen backen muss (Jaja, lacht nur ...)



 ich würde vorschlagen, wir machen noch einen Koch- und Backthread auf    ... wenn ich da so an unsere Fachsimpeleien von neulich mit steppi und koeni denke werden uns die Themen kaum ausgehen ...  

ich werde morgen (fast) auf jeden Fall ne Runde drehen - bin auch schon verabredet. Werd morgen nochmal posten, wies aussieht. Wer Lust hat meldet sich einfach oder kommt um 14:30 an den Parabolspiegel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaCaPtAiN (7. Mai 2004)

@Koni

Hört sich gut an.   Kannst du mir deine Handy-Nr, ICQ, MSN oder sonst was geben. Dann kontaktier ich dich mal am wochenende.

mein Handy-Nr. is 01703466512

ICQ, weiß ich grad net, da ich im Gschäft bin.

cya Gruß Basti


----------



## Koeni (7. Mai 2004)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde vorschlagen, wir machen noch einen Koch- und Backthread auf    ... wenn ich da so an unsere Fachsimpeleien von neulich mit steppi und koeni denke werden uns die Themen kaum ausgehen ...



 

@DaCaPtAiN
Handy Nr. müsstest du jetzt bekommen haben


Meine CC-Feile hab ich soeben vercheckt  
 Stinky, ich komme


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (7. Mai 2004)

@Koni

Wo hast du's hingeschickt? Als Private Nachricht hab ich noch nix bekommen.


----------



## Koeni (7. Mai 2004)

Jetzt aber, oder?


----------



## driver79 (7. Mai 2004)

@todtnau

bin immer noch zwischen illmenau und todtnau hin und hergerissen.
denke, wenn ich am freitag urlaub bekomm, werd ich nach illmenau fahrn. kein urlaub bedeutet dann todtnau, allerdings am samstag früh losfahrn und abends wieder zurück. evtl. noch übernachtung auf sonntag, dann aber den ganzen tag fahrn.


----------



## tschakaa (7. Mai 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Zerg
> 
> @Tschakaa
> 
> ...


passt, wär dabei 
sind jetztn noch andere "downhiller" (also leut die auf anspruchsvolles stehn) dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaCaPtAiN (7. Mai 2004)

@Koni

Jo Danke! hat funktioniert. Ich werd dich morgen mal anrufen.

Bis denn 

Gruß Basti


----------



## tschakaa (7. Mai 2004)

ist morgen/übermorgen wer von euch in wildbad? Die aussichten auf beste fahrtechnikübungsbedingungen stehen gut! Es wird Regen vorhergesagt!


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (8. Mai 2004)

Hi, 

wer hat denn Lust Sonntag so gegen 16.00 h ne Runde zu drehen? Wo is mir egal, entweder Frauenkopf oder Burg Dischingen oder so. Ich bin eigentlich für alle Schandtaten zu haben. 

Bis später 
ra.


----------



## Sofax (8. Mai 2004)

da sich bis jetzt keiner gemeldet hat für Parabolspiegel um 14:30 werden wir nicht dort vorbeikommen, außer jemand meldet sich jetzt noch per Handy bei mir.
@ra
Für morgen werd ich mir heut Abend überlegen wies aussieht, am liebsten möchte ich ne längere Tour machen. Viell. können wir ja verschiedenes kombinieren? Ich würd außerdem nochs FreeRaid mit dir besprechen...


----------



## Koeni (8. Mai 2004)

Ich bin morgen ab 12Uhr mit Basti an der Solitude unterwegs, ein paar Trails fahren und vielleicht noch Dischingen.
@Ra.
Hast du meine Nummer ?
Ich schick sie dir einfach mal, dann kannst du dich melden, falls du dabei bist


----------



## boerni (8. Mai 2004)

hi, ich bin neu hier hatte mich schon mal vorgestellt aber erst jetzt ist mein rad wieder fit. würd mich morgen gern mit einklincken wenn das geht. wo trefft ihr euch denn morgen?


----------



## Koeni (8. Mai 2004)

Natürlich geht das !

Wir treffen uns um 12Uhr oben am Schloß Solitude auf dem Parkplatz an der Straße, die von Weilimdorf hochkommt(in der Kurve).
Bei richtig schlechtem Wetter fahren wir nicht.


----------



## boerni (8. Mai 2004)

dann werd ich da mal hinkommen. ich hoffe ich find das.
bis dann


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (8. Mai 2004)

@sofax: wenn's Wetter net zu schlecht is, bin ich auch für ne längere Tour zu haben. Dann nehme ich halt des Hardtail. Wenn Du willst, kannst Du mich mal anrufen, dann können wir was ausmachen. 

@koeni: wäre gern mitgekommen, ich kann halt leider erst ab 16.00 h. Wenn Ihr es Euch anders überlegt und später fahrt, bin ich dabei (vorausgesetzt des Wetter is net zu schlecht).

Ansonsten viel Spaß
ra.


----------



## Backwoods (9. Mai 2004)

Hi,

also 12 Uhr ist mir zu früh, muss ja auch erst noch bis an die solitude treten.

@ holk: 16 uhr ist mir allerdings auch wieder zu spät. wäre gerne um 17:30 wieder daheim!

erstmal sehen wie das wetter wird. 

fährt morgen sonst noch jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (9. Mai 2004)

@Kapitän
Ich sehe du bist online.
Wir fahren, oder?
Wenn's schlechter wird, brechen wir eben ab, was solls.
Bis gleich


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (9. Mai 2004)

jo, fuahr ma! Ich fahr in 10 Minuten los.

Bis Glei


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Mai 2004)

@Koni
Na, willst die Schule doch schwänzen am Freitag??   
Wie war die Probefahrt? Schon verkauft??


----------



## Koeni (9. Mai 2004)

@steppi
So gut wie verkauft, der Basti hat das Bike mitgenommen und sagt mir noch bescheid. Jetzt trauer ich dem Bike fast schon hinterher, aber morgen hol ich mir vielleicht schon den Stinker  .

Ach übrigens, ich hab ab 20.05 Ferien, hab ich gar nicht gewusst 
muss also nicht schwänzen  .


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (9. Mai 2004)

@Koni

Also hab das jetzt mit meinen Eltern abgecheckt. Kannst also das Bild von deinem Auto entfernen *g*. Ich würde sagen das restliche besprechen wir morgen. Ich werd dich dann mal gegen 16:00/17:00 Uhr anrufen.

Gruß Basti


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Mai 2004)

@Basti
Herzlichen Glückwunsch   

@Koni
Herzlichen Glückwunsch    

Dann wird am WE ja schon mit dem Stinker gebiked.


----------



## Koeni (9. Mai 2004)

Appropos Wochenende.
Nochmal zur Erinnerung, Samstag und Sonntag ist

4X deutsche Meisterschaft in Markgröningen. Ich nehme an, dass es sich vorallem am Sonntag lohnen würde.
Ich fänd's lustig, wenn von Euch viele kommen. Dirk und ich werden auf jeden Fall dort sein. Vielleicht finde ich noch irgendwo Infos über den Zeitplan, dann könnten wir erst selber fahren und dann schauen, wie's richtig geht


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Mai 2004)

@koni
Ich hab am WE Besuch. Wir wollen unbedingt biken gehen. Sonntag wäre aber ein Abstecher sicher machbar.


----------



## tde (10. Mai 2004)

kurzer Lagebericht vom FK: der Dürrbach ist tatsächlich von Wanderern an einigen Stellen mit Stöcken/dickeren Ästen garniert worden, aber das ist eigentlich pillepalle, weil sie sich als zusätzliche Hindernisse gut eignen. Schlimmer ist, was der Wind angerichtet hat. Da sind zwei Bäume umgestürzt, ausgrechnet an Stellen, wo dadurch jetzt der Flow unterbrochen ist. Der Trail macht trotzdem Spaß, bei Regen empfehle ich allerdings Reifen mit laaaangen Stollen  Der Philosophenweg ist auch wieder glatt gewaschen, also wie gehabt ein geiler Speed-Enduro-Trail. Die Steilkante geht auch bei Regen gut  . Auf der anderen Seite beim Bopser die Drop-Kante(n) sind immer noch mit Holz zugelegt. Da tut sich nichts in Sachen Aufräumen. Ich denke mal, das ist von den Waldarbeitern bewusst so gemacht. Der Kicker-Trail hat nach dem ersten Sprung einen kleinen hinzubekommen und der große Sprung zur Asphaltstraße runter hat jetzt einen weniger steilen Absprung, sonst alles beim Alten. Ich werde vielleicht diese Woche nach Feierabend dort wieder fahren. Wer will sonst noch?

Verkaufe: Fox Stormbreaker Jacket in L, Farbe graphite, NP 107,95,- für 60 Euro. Habe leider die falsche Größe genommen, weil ich das Protektorenhemd nicht mit eingerechnet habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Mai 2004)

@tde
Ich hoffe das Du die Bäume auf halber Strecke meinst. DAmit meine ich, dass Du vorher den Bach querst und gleich danach wieder. Die Bäume liegen schon eine ganze Weile. Wenn noch mehr dazugekommen sind wäre das Fatal.
Den Kickerweg braucht man bis zum WE glaube eh nicht mehr befahren. Der wird wohl Sumpf sein. Hoffentlich trocknet es bis zum WE. 

Geh lieber mal neue Trails suchen anstatt die alten Wege zu fahren   
Fänd ich super.

@all

Vorschlag: 
Wenn mal das Wetter wieder passt, könnten wir alle doch an der Kante mal die Äste wegräumen. Wenn wir da zu 6. kommen oder so, sind wir in 30 min auch fertig.   Evtl. auch 45   
Ich glaube nicht, das dort jemand was wegräumt. Und die Kante war schon ganz nett. Und es wird auch niemand kommen um das wieder hinzulegen.  
Evtl. kann man den anderen Trail bei der Kante auch wieder regenerieren. Dort wurden ja auch einige Bäume gefällt deren Stümpfe man sicher auch befestigen kann.   So kleine süße Kicker.


----------



## zerg10 (10. Mai 2004)

Tach auch,

melde mich mal für diese Woche für die Spassausfahrten ab, weil ich irgendwie Höhenmeter für die Schwarzwaldtour zusammenkriegen muss.

@tde
FK ist out, BK ist in


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Mai 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch,
> BK ist in



Habe mal alles durchgespielt an Abkürzungen. Aber was ist BK


----------



## tde (10. Mai 2004)

@Steppen: also der von Dir beschriebene Baum liegt schon länger (Info war nur für Leute, die länger nicht mehr unterwegs waren), aber ein anderer ist jetzt am Samstag umgekippt. An der Stelle, wo der Trail sehr schmal links über dem Bachbett verläuft und leicht achterbahnmäßig ist. Habe mit meinem Kollegen ein wenig Flurbereinigung betrieben. Jetzt liegt nur noch der Stamm im Weg, müsste aber zu schaffen sein. Kickertrail geht alles, bis auf den vor dem Anlieger, da habe ich bei Regen zu viel Respekt. Aufräumen am Bopser ist eine gute Idee  




> Geh lieber mal neue Trails suchen anstatt die alten Wege zu fahren


Hey, home sweet home. Warum in die Ferne schweifen, wenn's daheim am schönsten ist.  Gib mir eine Motorsäge, dann schneide ich Dir ein paar neue am FK  Ansonsten müssten wir eigentlich mittlerweile alles dort kennen  Auf der anderen Seite im Degerlocher Wald bin ich letztes Jahr zwei nette CC-Trails (hinterher) gefahren, die ich aber nie wieder gefunden habe.

@zerg: BK? = Birkenkopf? British Knights? Betriebskrankenkasse?


----------



## bikebooster (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo @ all,

da kann Euch aber einer gut leiden, denn ich habe letzte Woche nach der Arbeit (heimweg) jede Menge Knüppel, Äste und kleine Stämme am Dürrbach weggeräumt.
Und wollte den Trail diesmal von oben nach unten fahren, und nicht von unten nach oben schieben.
Der Trail der in Richtung Marienburg (Wangen) geht war letztes Jahr immer frei, dieses Jahr leider nicht und beim rauffahren stören so sch..ß Knüppel ordentlich.
Habe heute eine Mail bekommen das im Krummbachtal haufenweise Stacheldrahtschnippsel rumliegen, also Achtung.
Falls ihr mal ne Aufräumaktion startet wäre ich dabei, denn ich kenne einige Trails, aber bestimmt nicht alle.

So long

bikebooster


----------



## Backwoods (10. Mai 2004)

bikebooster schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @ all,
> 
> Habe heute eine Mail bekommen das im Krummbachtal haufenweise Stacheldrahtschnippsel rumliegen, also Achtung.
> bikebooster



Die mail + bild hab ich auch bekommen, werd ich nachher mal hier reinstellen. ist aber wohl schon wieder alles eingesammelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sofax (10. Mai 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> melde mich mal für diese Woche für die Spassausfahrten ab, weil ich irgendwie Höhenmeter für die Schwarzwaldtour zusammenkriegen muss.



wie wärs, wenn du morgen mit auf die Runde ab 18:00 vom Radschlag in Vaih kommst. Da passts etwas besser richtung Marathonvorbereitung.

Markgröningen: ich werde am Sonntag in Frammersbach zum Spessert-Bike-Marathon an den Start gehen. Will noch jemand mitkommen?


----------



## Sofax (10. Mai 2004)

Krummbachtal:
bin vor ein paar Wochen mal Freitag mittag den Krummbachtrail gefahren als wohl jemand ganz frisch wirklich ca. alle 10m Äste, Baumstämme etc. in den Weg gelegt/geschoben hatte. Hab dann doch einige zeit damit verbracht, erstmal alles nicht überfahrbare wieder wegzuräumen. Es scheint mir, da ist jemand ganz persönlich hinterher, uns Biker dort zu verschrecken...   
Hoffentlich passiert da nur nicht jemandem mal was - wenn ich jetzt immer mehr von Stacheldraht höre....


----------



## Koeni (10. Mai 2004)

Heissa Hopsassa!   

Ich hab's getan. Das war das letzte, das sie hatten  .

17" hab ich ausprobiert und auch dank Eurer Ratschläge genommen.

Bis zum Wochenende darf es in der Bude wohnen, hab vorher wahrscheinlich keine Zeit zum Fahren.

In meiner Gallery ist ein erstes Bild, aber Ihr wisst ja sowieso, wie ein Stinky aussieht.

Und jetzt ist erst mal Ruhe angesagt im Geldbeutel.


----------



## tde (10. Mai 2004)

na dann, Glückwunsch. Zum Glück geht es Dir nicht wie unserem Motorradnachwuchs, der den letzten Taler für die Maschine ausgibt und dann keine Kohle mehr zum Tanken hat  Apfelschorle als Treibstoff (1 Liter pro Stunde) ist eben doch günstiger. Bier ein wenig teurer


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Mai 2004)

Was muss ich da hören?? Stacheldraht   Hatten wir ja auch erst gefunden aber nicht in Massen. Wenn wir mal einen erwischen schleifen wir den mal zur Plolizei.   Aber man kriegt die so schlecht.  

@tde 
Guter Tip. Ich denke Birkenkopf. Das muss aber noch erforscht werden. Der tschakaa hat uns dort einen Trail gezeigt. Nicht schlecht.
Frauenkopf ist schon gut aber die guten Sachen werden langsam immer verbauter. Selbst der Trail zum Kneipbecken war mit Ästen zu.

Abwarten und aufrämen.  

@KOni   

@all
Wer bremst verliert Bremsbelag. Ist ja nix neues aber meine Variante ist noch nicht so oft vorgekommen. War vorhin nochmal biken und will zu Abschluß die Steine an der Uni nochmal springen. Ich zieh an der Bremse und dann klirrt es. Dann, keine Bremsleistung. Da ist mir doch tatsächlich ein Bremsbelag rausgeflogen. Der splint war nat auch weg. Ob der durchgebrochen ist  
Aufbiegen bzw.zurückbiegen des Splintes ist auch unwahrscheinlich.
Wenn das in Todtnau passiert wäre oder passiert     

Ich hab den Belag aber nach einer etwas längeren Suchphase in der nicht gemähten Wiese wiedergefunden.   War echt Zufall. Ihr kennt ja die Wiese.
@zerg 
Hab mir den Trail vom letztenmal reingezogen und den uphill auch. War echt rutschig dort.  
Grip


----------



## Backwoods (10. Mai 2004)

Hi,

ihr habts bestimmt schon gemerkt. die stachdrahtmail und bild sind schon hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1234247#post1234247

der orignaltext steht aber nciht so richtig dabei deswegen zitat:

"Hi,

eine noch größere Überraschung haben wir am 18.04.2004 auf dem
gegenüberliegenden Trail ins Krummbachtal/Mahdental entdeckt. Dort waren
auf der letzten Passage (vom zweispurigen Waldweg bis hinunter an die
Straße im Krummbachtal) ca. 30 Stacheldrahtstücke verteilt (siehe Anhang).
O.K. der Weg darf nicht von uns befahren werden - das gibt aber niemanden
das Recht bewußt die Verletzung aller Wegenutzer (Reiter, Biker, Wanderer,
Tiere) einzukalkulieren.

Also passt beim Befahren besonders im letzten Teil der Wurzelpassage auf.

Grüssle, Jürgen"


----------



## Backwoods (10. Mai 2004)

@ Köni: Glückwunsch   

dann bin ich jetzt ja nicht mehr (alleine)  der letzte der vom dürrbach wieder oben ankommt


----------



## tschakaa (10. Mai 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Wer bremst verliert Bremsbelag. Ist ja nix neues aber meine Variante ist noch nicht so oft vorgekommen. War vorhin nochmal biken und will zu Abschluß die Steine an der Uni nochmal springen. Ich zieh an der Bremse und dann klirrt es. Dann, keine Bremsleistung. Da ist mir doch tatsächlich ein Bremsbelag rausgeflogen. Der splint war nat auch weg. Ob der durchgebrochen ist
> Aufbiegen bzw.zurückbiegen des Splintes ist auch unwahrscheinlich.
> Wenn das in Todtnau passiert wäre oder passiert
> ...



ist mir auch vor kurzem passiert: beim laufradeinbau bremsbelag verloren. kurz probegebremst und schon warn ein kolben im arsc h!

übrigens: einen trail vom birkenkopf-gipfel bis zur straßenkreuzung wurde schon freigeräumt! Ganz oben sind wie bisher die großen Steine die herumliegen zu bewältigen, dann geht es ca. 15 Hm ziemlich steil gerade bergab mit einem kleinen drop am schluss auf die strasse. danach kommt ein von ästen freigeräumtes waldgebiet wo man sich auf einem steileren stück beliebig viele lines zwischen den bäumen aussichen kann!


----------



## zerg10 (11. Mai 2004)

@koni
Glückwunsch. Sieht echt heiss aus   

@Steppi
Auch Glückwunsch, Deine Pechsträhne setzt sich wohl fort ...

@tde
BK = Birkenkopf. Ist so, wie's Steppenwolf gesagt hat, FK ist genial, aber bekannt. Und die Trails am BK sind echt fein. Ein Arbeitskollege fährt da wohl öfter, den muss ich mal abpassen.

@sofax
Heute 18:00 geht bei mir nicht, dann hab' ich schon was vor.

@All
Morgen eine kleine Runde ? Z.B. am BK ?


----------



## Koeni (11. Mai 2004)

@zerg

Das Konzert wird wohl aufgrund gestiegener Ausgaben ausfallen müssen  .

Wann schlägst du denn mal wieder ein Bikeparkwochenende im Schwiegerelternhaus vor ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Mai 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> 
> Wann schlägst du denn mal wieder ein Bikeparkwochenende im Schwiegerelternhaus vor ?



Gute Idee.


----------



## tde (11. Mai 2004)

ich werde heute um 18.00 zum Radschlag kommen. Erst tretlager- und steuerrohrgefrästen Cove-Rahmen abholen (damit der Aufbau endlich starten kann) und dann rücke ich von dort zur Rundfahrt aus. Mal sehen, ob ich mit dem FRider bei den ganzen fitten CC-Jungs mithalten kann. Sonst noch jemand von den Sonntagsfahrern spontan dabei?


----------



## zerg10 (11. Mai 2004)

@tde
Hast Du mal ganz spontan aus dem FEnster geschaut ? Bei mir sieht es verdammt nach Regen aus ...

@koni & Steppenwolf
Mal schauen, wann's klappt. Die nächsten Aktivitäten sind der BlackForest Cross u. die FreeRaid Classic. Dann kommt der Sommerurlaub u. danach sollte es dann klappen. 
Is' Euch jetzt bestimmt zu spät, oder ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Mai 2004)

zerg10
Is' Euch jetzt bestimmt zu spät schrieb:
			
		

> Mir nicht. Im Sommer sind eh fast alle WE´s verplant. Hauptsache es regnet nicht so wie letztes Jahr.
> Sonne wäre schon cool.


----------



## dangerousD (11. Mai 2004)

@Koni
Herzlichen Glühstrumpf!   Dann klappt's ja auch mit dem Höhenmetervernichtenundvielspaßdabeihaben   

Hättest Du Bock, das neue Gerät am Samstag in Wildbad  auszutesten? Ich denke, Sonntag Markgröningen ist am interessantesten. Und selber fahren macht immer noch mehr Spaß als nur zuschauen...

Also gleich noch einmal die Frage @all:

Wer hat Bock auf Wildbad am Samstag? Da stehen zwar die Eisheiligen vor der Tür, aber das kann schon nicht so schlimm werden  

BTW: Bin zwar schon im Ländle, wäre aber erst ab Donnerstag frei zum Ausreiten. Wer Bock hat (ich bin ganztags zu haben!) soll Bescheid sagen... Sowohl das Hardtail als auch der Höhenmetervernichter   stehen bereit...


----------



## zerg10 (11. Mai 2004)

@Danger
Freitagnachmittag Sommerain ? Wenn ich heute u. morgen meine Runden gedreht hab', bin ich sowieso platt u. da wäre hüpfen ein netter Ausgleich ...


----------



## Koeni (11. Mai 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Dann kommt der Sommerurlaub u. danach sollte es dann klappen.
> Is' Euch jetzt bestimmt zu spät, oder ?



JAAAA, viel zu spät. Bis dahin ist mein Bike schon weggeschimmelt.
Aber besser spät als nie.

@danger
Ich hätte schon Bock auf Wildbad, muss mich halt erst noch an das Radel gewöhnen und hab auch keine Zeit vor Freitag.
Heute noch kurz 'ne Minirunde drehn und dann mal schauen.
Wie soll den das Wetter werden ? Kalt ist ja egal, nur naß wäre blöd.


@Todtnau
Lasst uns mal anfangen zu organisieren, zwecks Fahrt und Personen...
Ich könnte mein Auto anbieten, d.h 2 Leute+ 2 Bikes wären dann schonmal versorgt.
Jetzt seid Ihr drann


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Mai 2004)

@Todtnau
Ich werde mit Michel fahren. Bikes kommen aufs DAch.
Find ich zwar net gut aber in den Golf geht nix rein. Also Dach. 

@Wildbad
Viel Spaß.
Ich hab Besuch und mit dem werde ich die Trails abklappern. FK auch.
Falls Ihr nicht geht sehen wir uns sicher oder fahren zusammen.


----------



## Koeni (11. Mai 2004)

Was für'n Golf ?

@Floater
Ich hätte aber auch nix dagegen, mich in deine Schüssel rein zu setzten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (11. Mai 2004)

@ wildbad

wäre dabei am samstag. 




> Wer hat Bock auf Wildbad am Samstag? Da stehen zwar die Eisheiligen vor der Tür, aber das kann schon nicht so schlimm werden


bestimmt nicht 
war am we in totdnau und da lagen dann am so morgen ca. 20 cm schnee am start. das war lustig sag ich dir. und verdammt kalt.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (11. Mai 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat Bock auf Wildbad am Samstag? Da stehen zwar die Eisheiligen vor der Tür, aber das kann schon nicht so schlimm werden



Hi,

sofern kein Dauerregen bin ich am Sa in Bad Wildbad.


----------



## Floater (11. Mai 2004)

@todtnaufahren
also ich hätte so ganz prinzipiell nix dagegen zu fahren. aber bei jemand anders drin sitzen und über ne stunde schneller sein hat auch was...
wieviele gehen denn jetzt am freitag?hws hab eh nur ich die kapazität frei...

@dirk
wird das wieder nur so ein kurzes gastspiel, oder biste jetzt länger da?und wenn ja, wie wärs dann mit todtnau?

@stinker 
herzlichen glückwunsch auch von meiner seite, dachte ich mir ja schon länger, daß du das ghost nicht ewig behalten wirst...


----------



## Koeni (11. Mai 2004)

@Floater
Okay, dann machen wir zwei doch das zweite Auto voll und flitzen im Passat runter.
Das Ghost bleibt in der Sonntagsfahrer"familie" und das find' ich gar nicht schlecht. Da kann ich ab und zu schauen, ob es artgerecht gehalten wird, ist ja mein erstes "richtiges" Bike gewesen  .


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Mai 2004)

@Koni
Der Golf ist von Michels Frau. Der Kombi ist nicht verfügbar.  
Leg mein Baby aber gerne mit zu Deinem  
Es will aber oben liegen.  

@Floater
Am Freitag fahren soweit ich weiß

Du (Floater)
Koni
Michel 
Steppi  
Sofax
tschakaa (der wollte zumindest)

@tschakaa
Melde Dich halt mal zu Wort. Wenn Dir das nicht zu anspruchslos ist.


----------



## dangerousD (11. Mai 2004)

@zerg
Freitag Sommerrain hört sich schon mal gut an... habe mir extra neue Protektoren besorgt, dann kann auch ordentlich gefallen werden  Style ist schließlich alles    

@koni
Habe um gutes Wetter gebeten und hoffe, daß es am Sa nicht regnet. In Wildbad kannst Du Dich dann super an das neue Bike gewöhnen. Ich spendiere auch eine Hinfahrt!  

@uphill-chiller
Na dann bis Samstag...

@driver79
Na dann bis Samstag...   äh, deja vue, oder was? Dann habe ich ja endlich mal Gelegenheit, Deine Orange zu betrachten! Und wegen Wetter: wird schon schief gehen. Notfalls nehme ich das Board noch mit   Nur Spaaaaßßß  

@floater
Na ja, bin jetzt erst mal bis nächsten Montag da. Und dann wieder mit zunehmender Häufigkeit. Ab Ende Juni komplett. Todtnau wird bei mir aber zum angegebenen Termin nix, Familienfeierlichkeit und von langer Hand geplant. Kann man leider nix machen. Aber aufgeschoben ist ja schließlich nicht aufgehoben!  Würde auf jeden Fall gern noch mal mitkommen...

Ich hoffe, ich habe jetzt niemanden vergessen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sofax (12. Mai 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Du (Floater)
> Koni
> Michel
> Steppi
> ...



Ab Freitag 14:00 bin ich bereit. Ich würde gerne mitfahren - ansonsten muss ich mit nem Twingo fahren, mit Bikes ist da nur Platz für zwei.

@tde
sag mal, wo warst du denn gestern? hast dus dir kurzfristig doch anders überlegt?
wir sind mal wieder unterm Birkenkopf in S-West nach Heslach und dann nach Sonnenberg rumgekurvt


----------



## tde (12. Mai 2004)

@sofax: ich war da, aber musste mit dem Nobo im Laden noch einiges in Sachen Rad regeln. Hatte deshalb den Treff-Leuten gesagt, dass Warten nicht lohnt, weil noch zu viel Kundschaft vor mir. 
Was fahrt ihr denn da so (Kms, Hms, Durchschnitttempo)? Die Truppe sah irgendwie sehr marathonmäßig aus (wie das Stevens-Werksteam ) Hätte mich schon interessiert, ob ich mit meiner Panzerbereifung und >16-Kilo-Maschine das Tempo überhaupt hätte mithalten können. Werde wohl warten, bis mein HT fertig ist, dann komme ich vielleicht mal mit. Ansonsten: FK rulez .


----------



## zerg10 (12. Mai 2004)

@tde
Wollen wir mal hoffen, das Deiner nicht so ist  
Was für 'ne Gabel kommt denn da rein ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Mai 2004)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> Ab Freitag 14:00 bin ich bereit. Ich würde gerne mitfahren - ansonsten muss ich mit nem Twingo fahren, mit Bikes ist da nur Platz für zwei.



Also Michel und ich wollen schon Morgens fahren. Wir wollen ja 2 Tage biken.
Floater und Koni, denke ich, werden auch ziemlich früh fahren. 
Bisher sind eh nur 2 Leute pro Auto. Mehr wird auch nicht gehen. Bikes, Gepäck usw.. Wenn Ihr dann etwas später kommt, kauft Ihr noch 2 Einzelkarten und fahrt so noch am Berg.    Übernachtung ist ja klar gemacht. Du solltest Dich mal mit tschakaa in Verbindung setzen. Der will ja auch mit. Da wärt Ihr ja zu zweit. Und wieso 2 Bikes   Wolltest Du nicht eins leihen. Ich denke für das Element isses zu hart.


----------



## Sofax (12. Mai 2004)

tde schrieb:
			
		

> Was fahrt ihr denn da so (Kms, Hms, Durchschnitttempo)? Die Truppe sah irgendwie sehr marathonmäßig aus (wie das Stevens-Werksteam ) Hätte mich schon interessiert, ob ich mit meiner Panzerbereifung und >16-Kilo-Maschine das Tempo überhaupt hätte mithalten können.



Dann sehn wir wohl dramatischer aus, als wir tatsächlich fahren. Letztes Mal waren sogar 2 Frauen dabei und das geht auch. Gestern sind wir so 25km in 1:45 gefahren und dabei knapp 500hm...   
Also, nur keine Bange...

@tschakaa
wie sieht denn deine Todtnau-Planung aus? kann ich evtl. mit dir Fr. nachmittag mitfahren?


----------



## Koeni (12. Mai 2004)

@sofax
Ich würde dir auch empfehlen das Element hier zu lassen und dort ein Bike zu leihen.schau mal hier.Wenn du keine ganz Krasse DH-Kiste mietest, hält sich der Preis auch im Rahmen.


----------



## driver79 (12. Mai 2004)

@Sofax

könnte dich evtl. mitnehmen. fahr wie schon geschrieben am samstag früh nach todtnau und abends dann wieder zurück. allerdings nur wenn ich keinen urlaub am freitag bekomm. was ziehmlich warscheinlich ist. sollte ich doch urlaub kriegen fahr ich auf jeden fall nach illmenau.


----------



## dangerousD (12. Mai 2004)

@zerg
Wann soll's denn Freitag los gehen?   Wieder um vier???   

@driver79
Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, fahr nach Ilmenau! Illy rules!!!!  

@all
Nochmal wegen Samstag & Wildbad: Ganztagestrip? Oder gegen Mittag los und der Abendsonne entgegen? Oder wie? Oder was?


----------



## Koeni (13. Mai 2004)

Guten Morgen (siehe Uhrzeit  )

@dangerous
Ich würde gerne mittags fahren, also halbtageskarte kaufen.


Ich bin heute bei gutem  Wetter wahrscheinlich am FK, ich warte auf Interessenbekundungen per Handy. Mein Kumpel hat gesagt, er hätte einen neuen Kicker gebaut  .


----------



## zerg10 (13. Mai 2004)

@Danger
Wenn's gut läuft, könnte ich am Freitag schon zwischen 15:00 - 15:30 da sein.

@Koni
Heute is' bei mir Ruhetag, das waren vorgestern u. gestern zu viel Uphill-km  

@all
Wie wäre es am Sonntag mit 'ner Sonntagsfahrer-Runde ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Mai 2004)

@Koni
Schade, das wird bei mir nix.
Melde Dich mal wie es Bodentechnisch aussieht. Und natürlich wo der Kicker ist bzw. wie er ist! 
Ich will ja am Samstag NAchmittag auch mal wieder. Ein Kumpel von mir will so ein bischen springen üben und da sind die kleineren Sachen optimal für IHn. Er hat jetzt das biken für sich entdeckt.  
Vorher werden wir sicher noch Krumbach fahren. Und dann zum FK.

Und lass den Stinker heil.   Fahrbericht darf nat. nicht fehlen.

@Floater
Wenn ich aus dem Fenster sehe , sieht es nicht so gut aus.
Wenn es nächste Woche nicht so toll ist, also Regen, will ich auch nicht nach Todtnau. Es sollte schon schön sein. Wie ist das dann mit der Bude? Müssen wir die dann bezahlen


----------



## tschakaa (13. Mai 2004)

hallo leuts,
i hab a problem: 
und zwar hab i grad gelesen dass ich am 22. an der hochschule wegen so ner bewegungsaufnahme vom herrn dennis russel davids (so n berühmter dirigent)sein muss. Schaut irgendwie schlecht aus wegen Todtnau


----------



## dangerousD (13. Mai 2004)

@zerg
Alles klar, ich bin flexibel. Etwas früher stört mich also nicht... wegen der genauen Zeit solltest Du mich am besten dann morgen noch mal via Handy informieren! Bitte bedenke: ich habe ca. 45min "Anreise"...

@koni
Samstag mittag hört sich gut an, wäre auch mein Gedanke gewesen. Genaue Zeit machen wir dann noch aus... Viel Spaß heute am FK!  

@tschakaa
Wenn Du nächstes WE keine Zeit hast, dann komm' doch Samstag mit nach Wildbad! Da lernen wir uns auch mal kennen...  

@MARKGRÖNINGEN
War heute mal vor Ort und wollte mir die neue Strecke anschauen. Aber irgendwie ist da noch einiges zu tun... die alte BMX-Strecke steht noch, wurde aber mit der neuen 4X-Strecke verbunden (ein schöner Step-Up in den ersten Anlieger!). Die "Neue" beginnt auf der grünen Wiese und besteht im Moment noch aus mehr oder weniger unförmigen Hügeln. Man erkennt zwar, was es werden soll - und die Anfänge sind vielversprechend - aber die Jungs haben noch einiges vor sich! Auf jeden Fall gibt es dann Gefälle... ein Novum für Stuttgarter BMX-Strecken. Diese hier wird anscheinend tatsächlich eher was für (kleine und harte) MTB's.  Bin mal gespannt, wie sich das entwickelt!


----------



## Backwoods (13. Mai 2004)

Hi,

am samstag mittag nach wildbad klingt gut. muss allerdings erst nochmal abklären ob ich das auto hab. ansonsten wäre ich für ne mitfahrgelegenheit dankbar *ganzliebguck*. müsste aber gehen

einen dachträger kann ich zur verfügung stellen. bin aber immer skeptisch ob so ein 19 Kg hobel da wirklich sicher drin steht!

wenn ich selber fahr hab ich auch noch einen platz frei. wohne halt etwas abseits von euch.

was kostet eigentlich der al mighty 24" in WB? ich bräuchte noch nen neuen reifen, sonst muss ich mit nem space fahren und den wollt ich lieber auf mein anderes bike machen.

meine azonic a-frames kommen auch seit 2 wochen nicht bei. dann muss ich jtzt schon wieder ummontieren  

ich hab bei ebay noch einen full bravo ersteigert. hoffentlich kommt der wenigstens bis samstag.


----------



## Sofax (13. Mai 2004)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> könnte dich evtl. mitnehmen. fahr wie schon geschrieben am samstag früh nach todtnau und abends dann wieder zurück. allerdings nur wenn ich keinen urlaub am freitag bekomm. was ziehmlich warscheinlich ist. sollte ich doch urlaub kriegen fahr ich auf jeden fall nach illmenau.



@driver
Bis wann wirst du denn wissen, ob du Freitag Urlaub bekommst? Generell hört sich das ja schon verlockend an, mit dir mitzufahren.   Andererseits würde ich ja gern auch dort mit übernachten    

Wenn ich hier selbst um 14:00 losfahre werde ich allerdings sowieso nicht mehr viel im Bike-Park zusammenbringen. Mit Lift, Bike und Protektoren müsste ich nochmal ca. 50 Ösen extra hinblättern; und das ist mir für ne Stunde dann doch zuviel. Deswegen werd ich wohl eher ne Tour machen und dafür dann doch das Element mitnehmen.

@koni
danke für den Tip - ich hab schonmal wg. Stinky angefragt. Dann können wir den Bikepark im Partnerlook in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## driver79 (13. Mai 2004)

wildbad am sa nachmittag naja. würd lieber schon morgends fahren. aber bin ja schon eindeutig überstimmt. 3:1.
@Backwoods könnte dich dann mitnehmen.

@sofax

werde morgen mal vorsichtig anfragen wies aussieht. genaueres kann ich dann am montag oder dienstag sagen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Mai 2004)

@Sofax
Du/ Ihr kommt auf jedenfall am Freitag! Wir wollen ja schließlich noch ein kleines zischen.   

@Danger 
Gibt es eigentlich einen Plan was, wann, wie und wo an der Strecke laufen soll?


----------



## Koeni (13. Mai 2004)

Fahrbericht:

Das Stinky ist ein Hammerbike und ich hatte heute meinen Spaß, nur ein Paar Kleinigkeiten muss ich noch verändern (z.B.Umwerfer stößt beim einfedern an die Kettenstrebe, hab ihn erstmal abgebaut). Aber echt top.

@dangerous
Ein Kumpel lässt anfragen, ob du vielleicht auch zu dritt nach Wildbad fahren würdest. Ich hab gesagt wahscheinlich nicht, aber sag du.

@steppi
Ich schick dir mal das beste Bild, alle dauert mir zu lange, sorry.


----------



## tschakaa (13. Mai 2004)

ich bin dieses we zuhause in Österreich, ich hoffe i hab nächstes wochenende wenigstens einen tag zeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Mai 2004)

@Koni
Hast recht, dauert echt lang.  

Schön wenn das Bike Spaß macht. Wie ist das jetzt mit dem Kicker?


----------



## dangerousD (13. Mai 2004)

@koni & Mitfahrgelegenheit
Sorry, mein Auto ist zwar groß, aber auch nicht soo groß... zu dritt und mit Schwerkraftfräsen wird nix. Es sei denn, der gute Mann will auf der Anhängerkupplung mitfahren. Da fällt mir ein: sollte sich noch ein Mitfahrer finden, könnten wir ja einen Anhänger ausleihen und da die Bikes rein packen. Frage ist allerdings, ob sich so kurzfristig noch ein ausreichend großer Anhänger auftreiben läßt?  

@koni & Stinky
Wenn Du den Umwerfer abbauen mußt, ist irgend was schief gelaufen   Ein Kumpel von mir hat das gleiche Rad, allerdings ohne die Probleme. Mal schauen, was sich da noch machen läßt   Falls erwünscht: für eine progressivere Anlenkung des Hinterbaus bei der unteren Dämpferaufnahme das hintere Loch (also das, welches näher am Sitzrohr ist) nutzen.


----------



## tde (14. Mai 2004)

@all: wer fährt jetzt eigentlich wann und wo am Wochenende in Stuttgart? Würde ganz gerne ein wenig planen, ob ich Sa oder So ausrücke. Werde aber ziemlich sicher wieder am FK sein, nachdem ich gestern auch den Dropsprung zur Buorwaldstraße runter geknackt habe   (thanx Koni fürs Vorspringen; geht mit Deinem hübschen Stinky jetzt natürlich wie von alleine, oder?  ).

@Steppe: der neue Kicker ist ziemlich steil und die Landung sehr schmal. (Noch) nix für mich. Der Dürrbach ist wieder fast der alte und hat super Flow. Nur der umgekippte Baumstamm zwischen den beiden kurz aufeinanderfolgenden Bachsenken nervt.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Mai 2004)

@tde
Ich bin am Samstag am FK. Uhrzeit    mal sehen.

Kicker: Wo steht der denn? Ich könnte auch bis Samstag warten aber es interessiert mich halt.


----------



## tde (14. Mai 2004)

@steppe: der Kicker steht direkt am Eingang des Abschlusshügels runter zur Asphaltstraße. Samstag: Nachmittag vielleicht?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Mai 2004)

tde schrieb:
			
		

> @steppe: der Kicker steht direkt am Eingang des Abschlusshügels runter zur Asphaltstraße. Samstag: Nachmittag vielleicht?



Also Samstag Nachmittag bin ich definitiv dort. Ich werde mal den Dürrbach fahren und zum Kneipbad runter. Danach werden wir mehr an der Kickerstraße sein.   Sehr viel mehr gibbett ja leider nicht mehr. Philosophenweg ist nicht schlecht aber hat mir noch nie sooo vieeellll Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sofax (14. Mai 2004)

@all
ich fahre am Sonntag den Spessart-Bike Marathon und werde daher auf unseren Trails nicht zu finden sein.

Habe gestern mal wieder ein paar neue Trails entdeckt. Einen sogar mit 2 Kickern und einem gebauten Anlieger und das ganze grad auf der anderen A8-Seite von Rohr - also echt nurn Katzensprung  

@Todtnau
also dann komm ich Freitag nachmittag. Für Sa ist das Stinky reserviert. Wer will kann sich melden zum mitfahren. Abfahrt Fr ca. 15:00


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (14. Mai 2004)

@Steppi

Am Sa wär ich am FK au da bei. Wann und wie kommst du denn da hin? Würde mich dann wenn das möglich ist irgendwie anschließen.

Gruß Basti


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Mai 2004)

DaCaPtAiN schrieb:
			
		

> @Steppi
> 
> Am Sa wär ich am FK au da bei. Wann und wie kommst du denn da hin? Würde mich dann wenn das möglich ist irgendwie anschließen.
> 
> Gruß Basti



Uhrzeit steht halt noch nicht. Ich werde mit einem Kumpel hier von der Uni aus starten. Evtl. fahren wir noch Krumbach und machen dann rüber oder wir fahren gleich zum FK.  
Das klärt sich aber heute Abend. Ich kann dann ja noch eine Info geben.


----------



## Koeni (14. Mai 2004)

@steppi
Der Kicker ist aber sehr optimistisch gebaut und der Erbauer schafft den (Natur-)Table selber nur 3/4. Lustig ist's aber trotzdem

@dangerous
Nee, nix kaputt, ist alles Einstellungssache. Hatte gestern halt kein Bock, da ewig rumzumachen und hab ihn kurzerhand weggemacht. Morgen werde ich ihn wohl auch nicht brauchen, mal schauen, ob ich das heute noch mache.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Mai 2004)

So Jungs,
wie ist denn das nun mit Sonntag im Margrönningen?
Hat jemand ne Ahnung? Ich will ja evtl. auch mal kommen.  


@Captain  

Ich denke ab 11:00 Uhr. Ist aber noch nicht klar.


----------



## driver79 (14. Mai 2004)

@koni und dangerousd

wann wollt ihn denn losfahren. meld mich nacher mal per mobiltel.

@Backwoods 

bist du jetzt dabei? soll ich dich abholen?


----------



## dangerousD (14. Mai 2004)

@steppi
Irgendwie jibbet keinerlei Info über das Rennen im Netz... habe mir schon die Finger wund getippt! Wird aber sicher so ab zehn los gehen. Zumindest ist es bei den DH-Rennen immer. Aber 10 Uhr Warmup und denne irgendwann der Start. Aber nicht drauf verlassen, das kann hier ganz anders sein!

Die Strecke sieht jetzt jedenfalls ganz gut aus, war heute noch mal da. Nur leider konnte man sie nicht befahren, es wurde ja noch gebaut und der Rest war abgesperrt. Es gibt auf jeden Fall ein paar schöne Sprünge... Hoffentlich wissen die Fahrer, dass das Rennen stattfindet. Sonst wird's eher langweilig beim Zuschauen


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (14. Mai 2004)

@Steppi

Also wenn ihr von der Uni startet, würde ich auch da hinkommen. Sag mir einfach bescheid, wenn alles fest steht. Bin da sehr anpassungsfähig

Gruß Kapitän


----------



## dangerousD (14. Mai 2004)

@driver  & alle "Wildbader"
Abfahrt ist ca. 11.15 Uhr in Hemmingen, wir sind dann also ab ca. 12.30 Uhr in Wildbad.


----------



## Koeni (14. Mai 2004)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie viel da am Sonntag los ist, aber als Zeitvertreib und um eventuelle Wartezeiten zu überbrücken könnten wir auch einen Grill und Bier mitnehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (14. Mai 2004)

@Finger wund Tipper
Ich hab mich telefonisch informiert:

Training: 8-10Uhr
erste Läufe: 11 Uhr
Finals: Ab 14 Uhr


----------



## tde (14. Mai 2004)

@steppenwolf: Huch, 11.00 Uhr!!! Das ist mir zu früh. Aber wenn ihr erst ab Uni losfahrt, seid ihr wahrscheinlich so gegen 12.30 Uhr/13.00 Uhr beim FK. Vielleicht sehen wir uns dort, ich denke, ich werde so ab 13.30 Uhr starten und dann zur ausgiebigen FK/Degerloch-Runde.


----------



## Koeni (14. Mai 2004)

Jetzt wiedr ich  

Planänderung, war gerade auf der Wildbad Homepage und hab' gesehen, dass die Halbtageskarte erst ab 14.00Uhr gilt.
Wir fahren trotzdem schon um 12.15Uhr los, dann sind wir auf der Sicheren Seite zwecks Stau u.s.w.

Entweder Ihr meldet Euch noch, oder wir sehen uns unterwegs, Handys werden wir wohl keine mitnehmen(ins Auto schon, aber nicht in den Park  ).

Bis dann


----------



## Backwoods (14. Mai 2004)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> 
> Habe gestern mal wieder ein paar neue Trails entdeckt. Einen sogar mit 2 Kickern und einem gebauten Anlieger und das ganze grad auf der anderen A8-Seite von Rohr - also echt nurn Katzensprung



kannste das mal näher beschreiben? muss ja fast bei mir vor der tür sein. 

bin gerad heute wegen stau die alte strasse von der bmw niederlassung in vahingen aus richtung BB gefahren und hab noch so gedacht, der wald sieht irgendwie trailmäßig aus.

ich werd mich demnächst mal in den dreieck zwischen A8, A81 und der s-bahn linie genauer umsehen.

vielleicht könnne wir uns mal unter der woche dort treffen.


----------



## Backwoods (14. Mai 2004)

@ driver und alle die nach WB kommen

auto ist kein problem. ich komm also selber. 

ich werd probieren um 12:30 loszukommen, damit ich vorher evtl noch einen al mighty kaufen und aufziehen kann  

mein 661 helm ist heut gekommen   

da der driver gerade angerufen hat hat kommen wir jetzt zusammen und treffen uns bei mir um zwölfe.

freu mich schon


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Mai 2004)

@Koni

Fein gemacht. 

@tde
Wir sind länger dort.  Das passt scho.

@Wildbad

Ich bin ja schon neidisch. Aber ich sags net.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (15. Mai 2004)

Hallo, 

Steppi hat mich überredet, ich komme auch mit nach Todtnau. Werd wohl am Freitag morgen von BB starten (ich hab noch Platz im Auto) und dann allerdings am Samstag morgen wieder abhauen. 

Plant mich übernachtungstechnisch ein, bis dahin hab ich dann auch die 10 Öre zusammengespart   . 

@Steppi: wir können uns ja auf der Autobahnraststätte Schönbuch treffen und gemeinsam weiterfahren.

bis dahin happy trails
ra.


----------



## Koeni (15. Mai 2004)

Berichterstattung Wildbad:

So, wieder zurück und alle sind heile geblieben (bis auf Dirk's Gabel  ).

Der Biker X ist Meiner Meinung nach nicht so der Hit, es gibt zwar den einen oder anderen lustigen Kicker, die Strecke ist aber ziemlich ausgewaschen und mittendrin steht ein  ultrasteiler Table als Flowbremse.

Auch der zweier DH ist nicht so toll, ziemlich verblockt und eng.

Ganz anders der "richtige" DH (der mit der Startrampe), zwar ziemlich anspruchsvoll, aber echt hammergeil. Ein-zwei Drops sind mir noch zu heftig, aber der Rest geht ganz gut. Die Strecke ist breiter als die des zweier DHs und lässt mehr Linien zu. bla bla bla bla...

Geht ihn einfach selber mal fahren, es lohnt sich. Ich werde in Zukunft dort hauptsächlich DH fahren, weil's halt gerockt hat...


----------



## dangerousD (15. Mai 2004)

@koni
Dei G'sischt merk isch mir! Noch ein Witz über meine Gabel, und ich sage allen, daß Dein Kona schon einen Lackschaden im Oberrohr hat...  

Muß schon sagen, Wildbad rockt! Im wahrsten Sinne Sinne des Wortes... wir waren quasi die ganze Zeit on the rocks - aber mit fettem Grinsen im Gesicht!   Der BikerX ist in der Tat nur etwas für richtig harte Hardtails. Mit dem Fully kommt man gegen die plötzlich auftauchenden Wände kaum an...  

Ein dickes *DANKESCHÖN* an den Walde (oder aktueller: Uphill-Chiller) für die prima Einweisung in die Strecke und Tipps zum Fahren   

Das war wohl nicht das letze Mal, daß wir dort waren. Ich persönlich bin Pfingsten wieder im Ländle, das ist zwar noch eine Weile (zwei Wochen) hin, aber vielleicht kann sich der eine oder andere diesen Termin vormerken   und hat Bock, dann noch mal (oder zum ersten Mal) mit nach Wildbad zu kommen. Würde mich freuen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (15. Mai 2004)

Hi Jungs,

schee wars. 

auch ich hab gefallen an der dh strecke gefunden und muss da wohl noch öfter runter (bis ich's auf meine alten tage doch noch gelernt hab)   

es sind ja noch genügend herausforderungen übrig geblieben.


----------



## Vanio (16. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich wollte mich wieder melden und Zeichen geben, daß ich immer noch radfahre(so...trekingmässig)  
ich sehe, ihr seid fleissig dabei es zu rocken! Supi!!!
War lange Zeit wegen Wohnungswechsel und Arbeit nicht online.
Heute Nachmittags stehe ich für eine Tour zu Verfügung.
Bin gerade dabei das Intense zusammen zu schrauben. Bin ziemlich weit gekommen. Es fehlen nur die Bremsen quasi ihre Entlüftung! Wenn es Spezialisten von Shimano-Bremsen gibt, die Freizeit hätten, freue ich mich auf Hilfe und Tipps! Die Maschine wird echt geil und leicht für einen Downhiller    
Bis dann!
Ivan


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Mai 2004)

@Holk

  Dann hats ja doch noch geklappt.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (16. Mai 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Ein dickes *DANKESCHÖN* an den Walde (oder aktueller: Uphill-Chiller) für die prima Einweisung in die Strecke und Tipps zum Fahren
> 
> Das war wohl nicht das letze Mal, daß wir dort waren. Ich persönlich bin Pfingsten wieder im Ländle, das ist zwar noch eine Weile (zwei Wochen) hin, aber vielleicht kann sich der eine oder andere diesen Termin vormerken   und hat Bock, dann noch mal (oder zum ersten Mal) mit nach Wildbad zu kommen. Würde mich freuen!



Hi,

ist doch selbstverständlich, dass mein sein (wenn auch in meinem Fall sehr dürftiges) Wissen weitergibt. 

Wünsche Euch schonmal viel Spaß in Todtnau und hoffe, dass wir uns bald wieder in Bad Wildbad sehen. Dann ja vielleicht den ganzen Tag.


----------



## driver79 (16. Mai 2004)

wildbad war schee. vorallem das wetter.

biker-x macht mitm downhiller wirklich nicht allzugroßen spaß. die dh strecke ist zum trainieren richtig gut.


----------



## Koeni (16. Mai 2004)

Wenn's bis dahin nicht regnet, bin ich ab ca. 1/2 2 Uhr in Markgröningen.
Ich weiß nicht wieviel los ist und wer von Euch jetzt überhaupt kommen will.
Ruft mich einfach an falls zu viele Leute die Sicht versperren.

Als ich mir die Strecke anschauen war hatte ich danach ziemliche Matschklumpen am Schuh, wenn's heute genauso wird, empfehlen sich geeignete Schuhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (16. Mai 2004)

@Backwoods

danke für die mail. war heut nochmal kurzfristig in wildbad und hab mir da eine geholt. auch nicht viel teurer wie bei bikeparts online.


@todtnaufahrer

melde mich definitiv ab, da mir heut mein hinterradnabe gebrochen ist. glaub nämlich nicht das ich innerhalb von 4 werktagen ne neue nabe auf garantie bekomm. wünsch euch viel spaß und lasst die räder heil.


----------



## dangerousD (16. Mai 2004)

Vanio schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich wollte mich wieder melden und Zeichen geben, daß ich immer noch radfahre(so...trekingmässig)



Das wird ja auch Zeit! Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja dann demnächst mal, wieder zusammen zu fahren! Welcome back also...


----------



## Floater (16. Mai 2004)

hier mal die bilder von heute. hab sie halt stark verschlechtern müssen...
und wer steht denn da beim einen triple bild im weg...


----------



## Floater (16. Mai 2004)

und nochmal


----------



## zerg10 (17. Mai 2004)

@Wildbader
Hört sich ja alles gut an, wobei ich weiterhin lieber beim BikerX u. Dual bleibe. Haben sie den Table im Wald immer noch nicht richtig geshaped ? Oh Mann, ich wäre sooo gerne dabei gewesen   

Und wie fährt sich denn so der Al Mighty ?

@floater
Weisst Du, ob die Strecke jetzt permanent zu befahren ist ?

@Steppi
Wie war Deine/Eure Runde ?

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Mai 2004)

@zerg 


			
				zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Steppi
> Wie war Deine/Eure Runde ?
> 
> CU,
> Zerg



  Verluste, Verluste   

1. Fahrt durch den Dürrbach >> Platten > geflickt > nicht Dicht > geflickt > Dicht
2. Will nach ca. 30 min. weiter Trigger für vorne im A***H! Hebel total verbogen > Wie    10 min. ehr war noch alles i.O. 
Sehr aufwendiges basteln um weiterzukommen. Umwerfer war auf klein und nix ging.
3.Beim Versuch den Hebel zu richten > Knack > Gehäuse kaputt. 
4. Zur Pause komplette demontage des Umwerfers inkl. Totalzerstörung des Trigger.  (geht das auf Garantie    )
5. Torsten fährt ne Proberunde >> Sattelstütze lässt sich nicht mehr versenken  >> geknickt!!!!!!!

Soviel zu meinem SAmstag.    

@ all 

Tipp gesucht:

Als ich den Kicker vorm Anlieger gefahren bin,   , ging alles super easy. Fahre ich aber die ganze Strecke und springe den Kicker davor aus voller Fahrt auch noch, dann bekomm ich ganz schlecht die Richtung.
Langsam will ich den aber nicht springen weil der einfach nur    ist.
Aber die Geschwindigkeit und Richtung gehen nicht Richtung Kicker vorm Anlieger. Muss ich wohl noch ein Bissl testen.  Oder springt IHr schon leicht nach rechts??

So muss mich um Ersatzteile kümmern.   Hab ja schon lange nix mehr bestellt.


----------



## zerg10 (17. Mai 2004)

@Steppi

War das "mein" Trigger ? Von dem hab' ich noch die Rechnung, wenn Du die brauchen solltest. Hmm, scheint auf SRAM auch nich' so der Verlass zu sein.
Oder Deine Pechsträhne will einfach nicht abreissen ...


----------



## pSyCHO-bUnnY (17. Mai 2004)

Hi ihr Sonntagsfahrer

ich war am Sonntag mit nem Freund aus Konstanz mal 
hier im Wald, am Fernsehturm und so. (ich selbst komm eigentlich aus Bielefeld).
Dabei haben wir 2 Biker troffen, die uns nen bissel die Gegend gezeigt haben und meinten ich sollte mich mal hier melden. 
*nochmals danke an die zwei (Namen hab ich leider vergessen)*

bye 

psycho-bunny


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Mai 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Steppi
> Deine Pechsträhne will einfach nicht abreissen ...



  und ja es war Dein Trigger.


----------



## tde (17. Mai 2004)

@Steppi: hoffe, Du hast Dich von Deiner "Passion Mounti" am Wochenende erholt. Deine Defekte kamen ja ausgerechnet so, dass Dein weiterer Fahrspaß dadurch konsequent abgetrieben wurde (Schaltprobleme vor dem großen Anstieg, Sattelstütze vor den Kickern nicht mehr absenkbar)  .   Hoffentlich war es nicht mein fetter Arsch, der Deine Stütze plastisch verformt hat  , aber das würde mich sehr wundern, denn drei Mal im Kreis fahren sollte selbst die leichtbauigste Stütze hinkriegen  . Dem Switch wünsche ich gute Besserung und Deine Pechsträne ist jetzt sicher für immer vorbei.  

Der Kicker vor dem Anlieger hat mir auch unfreiwillig zu einem "Superman-Seat-in-the-balls"-Flug der Extralklasse verholfen  . Bin zu weit rechts gesprungen, unkontrolliert auf der Kante gelandet und dann aus dem Anlieger raus ins Gebüsch . Mein Tipp zum Bessermachen: Rechts anfahren und mit Schwung leicht nach links springen, da ist die beste Landezone. 

Bis auf Mikes Pannenserie war die Ausfahrt aber wieder mal sehr nett. Bin mit Michel den Philosophenweg mit Mach 3 runter (den Mann kann man einfach nicht abschütteln  ), in der letzten Kehren hat er allerdings sehr gefühlsecht die Bodenbeschaffenheit geprüft  , und dann sind wir nochmal zum Dürrbach  . Unglaublich, aber innerhalb der Stunde, wo wie von dort weg waren, ist dort mitten im Weg ein Baum gewachsen - und zwar quer über den Trail  . Wir haben schon bei der zweiten Abfahrt bemerkt, dass es gar nicht Rentner oder sonstige Spießer sind, die dort alles zulegen, sondern überengagierte "Hey-ich-bin-eigentlich-nen-super-lockerer-Typ-aber-das-Ding-mit-den-ganzen-Flurschäden-und-so-find-ich-nicht-so-dufte"-Menschen, die dort ihr Unwesen treiben. (Klar, ein Tattergreis wird wohl kaum einen wahnsinnsschweren Stamm hin- und herbewegen können) Ich denke mal, da wird es im ganzen Sommer noch einige Kollsionen geben, wenn sich dort viele Wanderer und Biker rumtummeln. Muss man wohl akzeptieren. Die meisten Spaziergänger und Hundeausführer etc. sind allerdings immer sehr nett, wenn man ebenso nett vorauseilend grüßt.

@pSyCHO-bUnnY: Willkommen bei uns, wirst uns am FK öfter antreffen und kannst als Neu-Gablenberger ja auch immer schnell zum Treffpunkt kommen  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Mai 2004)

@tde
Es ist scho eigenartig aber im Kreis fahren ist nicht gut für so eine Stütze.  
Wie ist auch egal. Putt is Putt. Aber es muss von den 3 Runden oder der Fahrt ab der Steilkante gekommen sein. Vorher ging es ja.  
Ich dachte ja, das Truvativ stabil baut aber isses auch so??
Hab da in der neuen Rider ein Nicolai Gesetz 7020 gefunden   
" Du sollst nicht fett ausehen und Hinterrücks brechen. "   
Das passt ganz gut. 30.9 mm sehen schon fett aus.   
Na ja bin schon am verhandeln.


----------



## Floater (17. Mai 2004)

@zerg der extra aufgeschüttete teil bleibt nicht, die bmx bahn(von der auch die bilder sind)bleibt


----------



## zerg10 (17. Mai 2004)

@floater
Wäre ja mal was nettes zum Einspringen bzw. hinfliegen   

@All
In der letzten Ausgabe der MRM sind irgendwelche Spots in BW angegeben, hat die mal einer geprüft ?


----------



## dangerousD (17. Mai 2004)

@zerg
...und das Beste ist: die Strecke in Markgröningen ist nur 10min von mir entfernt! Sommerabende sollen ja bekanntlich sehr lang sein   Im Winter war die BMX-Bahn ein wenig verkommen (Is' klar, die haben alle daheim vor der Playstation gehockt), aber jetzt sieht sie wieder richtig gut aus. Und fahren läßt sie sich erste Sahne! Macht echt Spaß, geht aber auf Kondi - weil fast kein Gefälle! So kann man aber wieder die Bikini-Figur antrainieren  Ihr wißt schon, die Figur, auf die die Mädels in den heißen Bikinis stehen - mua-ha-ha!!!

Wenn ich dann wieder im Ländle (Pfingsten) bin, gehen wir dort mal zusammen fahren. OK??


----------



## tde (17. Mai 2004)

@Steppi: hab auch noch mal ein paar Fachkollegen die Sache geschildert. Die haben sich sehr gewundert (vorausgesetzt die Stütze war relativ neu). Ich würde an Deiner Stelle wahrscheinlich auch Regress beim Hersteller anmelden. Wenn Du beim Aufstieg zur Steilkante im Sattel gesessen hast, dann war das die größte Belastung. Aber davon sollte wirklich keine Stütze, egal ob Truvativ oder xy, in die Knie gehen. Tippe mal auf Materialfehler. Für Todtnau demontierst Du am besten ein Wasserrohr aus dem Heizungskeller - das müsste bei dem Durchmesser passen.    Und das hält bestimmt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Mai 2004)

@tde
Ja, das ist kaum zu glauben.  Zur Steilkante hin hats funktioniert. Rein > Kante runter und ohne Prob raus. Dann hat die sich beim hochfahren von der Kante zur Pause verabschiedet. Ich hoffe auch auf Materialfehler. Der Verkäufer meinte, dass die das nicht anerkennen werden. Mal sehen.
Die kennen den WANDLER noch nicht.


----------



## Backwoods (17. Mai 2004)

@ sofax und den rest

hab die beiden kicker gestern abend auch gefunden. wenn wir von den selben nähe der fussgängerbrücke reden, hat allerdings bei dem einen (aus steinen gebaut) schon das abrissunternehmen mit F zugeschlagen.

außerdem ein kicker der nix kickt......

besonders viele trails hats da im wald ja gerade nicht. werde mich dort trotzdem noch 1-2 mal umsehen

@ wildbaderer: hatte vielleicht ausser mir ncoh jemand muskelkater in/zwischen schultern. lenker festhalten kann ganz schön anstregend sein  

@ zerg: der al mighty fährt sich schon gut, ist aber wohl rein für den park. wenn du beim uphill grip brauchst musst du ihn flasch rum aufziehen  für ne echte aussage fehlt mir halt der direkte vergleich. da ich den auf meiner doubel track hab werd ich damit allerdings nie dürrbach oder krumbachtal fahren.


----------



## Backwoods (17. Mai 2004)

was ich noch vergessen hatte: 

den al mighty gibts momentan noch nciht in 24x2.6 deswegen hab ich einen 2.35 und der ist definitiv ein paar mm schmaler als der space!! was aber nicht heisst das er so nix taugt   

kann mir abertrotzdem vorstellen mal den 2.6 zu kaufen und den 2.35 auf der single track im wald spazieren zu fahren


----------



## driver79 (17. Mai 2004)

so schnell kann man sich irren. nabenachse hat whizz wheels innerhalb von 20 min getauscht. laufrad wieder wie neu.  lob an die jungs. das ist nen genialer service.

bin dann doch dabei am samstag in todtnau. freitag muß ich arbeiten. kann dann am sa jemand mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Mai 2004)

@Todtnau
Koni, Floater, Sofax, Ra, Driver, Michel und ich

Was wollen wir am Freitag Abend machen? Bräteln (Grillen) ?
Frühstück gibt es laut Floater dort. Oder wollen wir selbst was mitnehmen?
Was habt Ihr für Vorschläge?? Bier >> sollten wir mitnehmen. Einen Kühlschrank gibbet sicher.


----------



## zerg10 (18. Mai 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> was ich noch vergessen hatte:
> 
> den al mighty gibts momentan noch nciht in 24x2.6 deswegen hab ich einen 2.35 und der ist definitiv ein paar mm schmaler als der space!! was aber nicht heisst das er so nix taugt
> 
> kann mir abertrotzdem vorstellen mal den 2.6 zu kaufen und den 2.35 auf der single track im wald spazieren zu fahren



Für's Votec hab' ich mir den Racing Ralph in 24x2.4 (auf 'ner SingleTrack)zugelegt. Bisher noch nicht montiert, ist aber um einiges leichter als der Space. Mal sehen, vielleicht kommt ja der Al Mighty ans Dirtbike wenn der Space da runter ist.

@Todtnauer
Bleibt heil u. viel Spass. WEgen dem Bier könnte ich Euch meine Kühlbox anbieten, einfach in den Zigarettenanzünder u. eine sonstige Steckdose im Auto u. schon hat's die richtige Trinktemperatur  
Wenn's klappt sehen wir uns evtl. am Sonntag, dann habe ich allerdings ca. 280km u. 6.900Hm in den Beinen ...


----------



## Sofax (18. Mai 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> @ sofax und den rest
> 
> hab die beiden kicker gestern abend auch gefunden. wenn wir von den selben nähe der fussgängerbrücke reden, hat allerdings bei dem einen (aus steinen gebaut) schon das abrissunternehmen mit F zugeschlagen.
> 
> ...



Ja, das hört sich so an, könnte aber auch die andere Fußgängerbrücke sein. Bist du auch weiter über den Weg gefahren und dann noch den Trail runter zu den 3Brunnen? an der einen Brücke, direkt an der Römerstr, geht ein Trail wenn man von der Brücke kommt direkt links runter - man muss da momentan zum Einstieg über ein paar Baumstämme steigen. Ich meinte jedoch den Trail an der anderen Fußgängerbrücke: wenn du über die drüber bist musst du zum Einstieg des Trails rechts vom Weg abbiegen, dann kommen 2 Kicker bis zum Weg, da einfach gerade drüber und dann noch das Stück runter zu den 3 Brunnen, da kannst du deine Bergabtechnik üben  

Wenn du Lust hast, können wir das Gebiet ja mal gemeinsam in Angriff nehmen, da versteckt sich glaub ich noch einiges...
Heute Abend werde ich ne Runde drehen, allerdings erst so ab 18:30, Treffpunkt in Sifi?

@Todtnauer

Grillen finde ich ja schon fast obligatorisch  Hab nen kleinen Klappgrill, den schmeiss ich mal in s Auto. Besser wär aber ein robusterer und GRÖSSERER   Bier ist wahrscheinlich warm, wenn ichs mitbringe, ist wohl besser, wenn das den Freitag über schon etwas abkühlen kann  
Ich könnte z.B. Fleisch vorbereiten oder Salat machen oder Kartoffeln mitbringen ....

Spessart Bike Marathon: super geschafft als 193. von 1100. Bin wieder als "Die Sonntagsfahrer" angetreten   hat dem Moderator gut gefallen  aber 1700hm auf 62km ist schon heftig ....   

Hat jemand Lust auf ne Tour am Donnerstag?


----------



## Koeni (18. Mai 2004)

@Todtnauer
Grillen hört sich gut an, und das mit zergs Kühlbox auch.
Jetzt müssen wir uns nur noch über die Biermarke einig werden.
Ich bin für Becks  und auf jeden Fall gegen Warsteiner, oder noch schlimmer Jever :kotz: .

Wer weiß, ob die in Todtnau Fullfaces verkaufen und wenn ja, welche ?

@chris
Bist du zufällig vor Todtnau nochmal in Wildbad ? Wenn ja, sag mir mal bitte bescheid.


----------



## zerg10 (18. Mai 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Todtnauer
> Grillen hört sich gut an, und das mit zergs Kühlbox auch.
> Jetzt müssen wir uns nur noch über die Biermarke einig werden.
> Ich bin für Becks  und auf jeden Fall gegen Warsteiner, oder noch schlimmer Jever :kotz: .



Das Angebot mit der Kühlbox steht noch bis Donnerstagmorgen um 8:00, dann bin ich für die nächsten vier Tage in der Wildnis...

@sofax
Müssen uns mal nächste Woche unterhalten, wie wir unsere Tour in Angriff nehmen. Die erste Hürde, meine Frau, habe ich schon genommen   

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Mai 2004)

Bin auch für Becks.    
Um es nicht weiter zu verkomplizieren, würde ich sagen, dass jeder mitnimmt was er isst. Ich hätte da noch so ein tolles billiges Rundgrill. Allerdings getuned.  

@tde

Stütze geht auf Garantie   
Hoffe die ist morgen früh hier. Sonst muss ich auf die Garantie verzichten.
Dann werde ich die absägen und montieren.   

@Backwoods

Hast Du noch eine 30.9 er liegen? Am Big hit brauchst Du doch auch 30.9 oder?
Danke für eine Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (18. Mai 2004)

...nix gegens zergs box, aber mein auto hat auch nen kühlschrank, muß nur noch die zweitbatterie laden.
grill hät ich auch noch nen mächtigen am start(dreibein mit feuerschale, so richtig zum cowboy am lagerfeuer spielen)
das bier für den kühlschrank halt bitte vorgekühlt mitbringen, sonst packts der kühlschrank nicht(für 2 paletten hansa braucht der eine nacht)
weiß jemand was übers wetter am WE?


----------



## Koeni (18. Mai 2004)

@Todtnauer
Wir müssen morgen einkaufen!

@Floater
Wenn du mich am Freitag abholst, kann ich das Bier kaufen und vorkühlen, Grillzeug könnte ich auch für zwei einkaufen, ich geh morgen auch grillen und muss sowieso einkaufen.

Eine Kiste, oder eine Palette(oder 2  )?
Ich wär für Flaschen, aber wenn das im Bus blöd ist, geh'n auch Dosen(Dosenstechen  ).

Wenn jemand nicht zum Einkaufen kommt, kann ich zur Not auch was mitbringen


----------



## driver79 (18. Mai 2004)

@koni 

felix hat nen paar helme da gehabt. aber nicht die große auswahl. glaube das er fox oder 661 da hat. bin mir aber nicht sicher. ruf ihn doch mal anode rschau auf der page. und wegen wildbad meld ich mich.

@todtnauer

wie schon geschrieben werd ich erst am samstag früh an ort und stelle sein. also mich beim grillen nicht miteinplanen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Mai 2004)

@Floater

Steht das Angebot noch mit der Bikemitnahme. Dann würde ich Dir das am Donnerstag Abend bringen.

@Todtnau

1 Kasten sollte reichen für den Freitag. Oder  
Ich muss ja noch fahren am Samstag. Bike natürlich.  
Würdest Du die Kiste kaufen Koni? Floater Dein Grill wäre dann sicher besser als mein Miniteil.
Michel und ich wollen hier bei mir so 7:00 Uhr los.
Floater, fahrt Ihr über den Schattenring? Dann können wir uns evtl. auch hier treffen. Wenn es auf Eurem Weg liegt natürlich.
Frühstück: machen wir selber oder gehen wir ? Ich muss es nur wissen.

Zum Übernachten sind ja nur Floater, Koni, RA, Michel, Sofax und ich. = 6

Wetter: Frag lieber nicht. Warten wir es besser ab.  Bei Sauwetter habe ich eh keinen Bock.


----------



## Koeni (18. Mai 2004)

Wetter online:
Mittwoch: Sonne
Donnerstag: Sonne
Freitag:Regen
Samstag: Regen
Sonntag: Sonne  

@driver
Ich will nicht nach Wildbad fahren, aber du könntest mir 'nen Helm besorgen, falls du hin fährst


----------



## Backwoods (18. Mai 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Todtnauer
> 
> Ich wär für Flaschen, aber wenn das im Bus blöd ist, geh'n auch Dosen(Dosenstechen  ).



na dann viel spass beim dosenkaufen   

@ steppi: hab 2 30.9er eine kurze für den park und eine lange zum fahren. da ich dieses wochenende eigentlich auf skitour wollte, der wetterbericht aber für fr und sa, die beiden gipfeltage eher beschissen ist, kannst du die kurze ausleihen. ich war letztes we erst in wildbad und wenn ich doch nicht wegfahren sollte fahr ich eher im wald spazieren.

morgen abend kommen wir mit dem afterwork ride warscheinlich im dürrbach vorbei. ist sonst wer am fk unterwegs. wir starten um 1730 in sifi und sind dann so 19 oder 1930 am fk


----------



## Floater (19. Mai 2004)

> Floater Dein Grill wäre dann sicher besser als mein Miniteil.




na den kalauer, der mir da jetzt auf der zunge liegt erspar ich uns allen  
@koni:
prinzipiell sind mir flaschen lieber. dosen bitte nur, wenns das gute hansa ist("hauptsache hansa, alles andere ist euer bier." Hans A.)
wenn du also trotzdem auf postpubertäre trinkspiele bestehst, dann muß wohl der gute alte trichter herhalten :kotz: 

kann es eigentlich sein, daß wir gerade mehr übers bier als übers biken 
reden....

@steppi:
bikes kann ich gerne mitnehmen, komme aber am donnerstag erst wieder spät nach stuttgart

was machen wir eigentlich bei dreckswetter?


----------



## Backwoods (19. Mai 2004)

Hi,

falls jemand morgen abned am fk ist bitte bei mir am handy anrufen. denke wir kommen auf dem weg auch ander uni vorbei.

werde es vorher nciht schaffen hier nochmal reinzuschauen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Mai 2004)

@Floater


> was machen wir eigentlich bei dreckswetter?


Ich verfolge den Wetterbericht schon seit Tagen sehr MIssmutig. Sonst ändert sich deren Meinung alle 1/2 Tage. Aber jetzt   Die sind sich einig, dass Mistwetter wird. Regen bei 12 Grad.   

Ich will, ganz ehrlich, nicht bei Regen nach Todtnau. Ich kann hier bei Regen schon keine tolle Figur abgeben.   Und die Kohle hau ich dann lieber beim nächsten mal raus. Wenn die Suite und der Helm nicht heute ankommen, dann macht das nochmal 
40 Euro mehr am WE + 2X Park + Frühstück = ca. 100  
Das ist mir dann bei Mistwetter zu teuer.

Wie ist denn das mit der Wohnung? Wenn wir nicht kommen, geht das dann i.O.? Hast Du das mal hinterfragt?

Vorschlag: Wenn es Freitag früh trocken ist, fahren wir runter. Sollte es dann noch regnen, fahren wir hoch oder übernachten und machen das Bier weg! Und fahren Samstag zurück. 

@BAckwoods

  Wann soll ich mal kommen? Donnerstag Abend? Will heute noch eine kleine Runde drehen und dann in den Biergarten. Donnerstag früh wäre auch gut bei mir. Sag einfach wie es bei Dir am besten passt.



> na dann viel spass beim dosenkaufen



Dann macht Koni halt Plastikflaschenstechen.  

Aber mal in ernst, es gibt wirklich keine Dosen mehr. Wollte für den Skiurlaub auch welche.


----------



## Koeni (19. Mai 2004)

Ich hol nachher 'ne Kiste Becks. Falls wir nicht fahren, wird es mir ein Vergnügen sein, sie alleine zu vernichten  .

Wir können ja wenn's echt Mistwetter ist dann abends wieder fahren, nur übernachten ist mir zu teuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (19. Mai 2004)

Hallo miteinander, 

weiß gar net warum wir hier über Beck's Jever Warsteiner quatschen, bei uns im Schwabenländle gibt's doch auch gutes Bier (Zäpfle z.B.). 
Ich trink aber auch gerne ein Beck's mit Koeni   
Koeni, wäre net wenn Du mir was zum Grillen mitnehmen könntes. Ich komme heute nicht mehr zum einkaufen und ich weiß net was wir noch im Gefrierschrank haben. Bitte poste kurz ab des klappt sonst muß ich halt ein paar Müsliriegel mehr mitnehmen (ob die wohl gegrillt schmecken???)
Das Wetter is mir ziemlich egal, es dürfte eigentlich kein Dauerregen geben und im Schwarzwald ist das Wetter eh anders als bei uns. 

Treffpunkt schlag ich nochmals die Raststätte Schönbuch vor (also kurz vor Herrenberg).

bis später 
ra.


----------



## Sofax (19. Mai 2004)

ich trinke auch gern ein Becks mit Koni     oder 2    
Und mit Ra trink ich auch ein oder zwei Zäpfle (ich bring ein paar mit)  

Was haltet ihr von der Alternative bei schlechtem Wetter einfach ne Tour von Todtnau aus zu machen. Dann gibst ne geile Tour fast für lau, wenn wir eh schon vor Ort sind (nur noch Ü/F)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Mai 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hol nachher 'ne Kiste Becks.




 Bier ist also geklärt.

Michel und ich wollen hier so 7:00 Uhr los.
Ist das für die anderen hier auch Ok? 

@Floater
Wann wollen oder können wir uns dann Donnerstag treffen??


----------



## Koeni (19. Mai 2004)

@Ra
Ich bring einfach mal ein paar Grillarien mit und jeder isst, was ihm schmeckt.

@Bier
Tannenzäpfle wär auch nicht schlecht, Todtnau liegt ja mitten im Rothaus-Revier, ich kauf aber trotzdem Becks aus'm Norden  .

Ihr dürft nicht um sieben losfahren, das wollten wir doch machen, wir brauchen mindestens eine halbe Stunde vorsprung, sonst bleibt das Bier unter Verschluss.

@Sofax
Ihr Tour, ich Bier

...und wieder geht's nur um's Bier,tztztz...


----------



## Backwoods (19. Mai 2004)

@ steppenwolf,

bin morgen den ganzn tag daheim. kannst du mir die stütze samstag abends wieder vorbei bringen? liegte eh auf dem rückweg!

der tschakaa hat mir wegen wildbad die nächsten tage ne pn geschickt, aber vor sonntag geh ich eh net. 30.9 er gibts auch bei mir um die ecke beim sportivo, aber halt net morgen.

ruf einfach nochmal an.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Mai 2004)

@Backwoods
Logisch, bring ich Samstag wieder.   
Meld mich morgen.  
DAnke schonmal.


----------



## Koeni (20. Mai 2004)

Guten Morgen,

Will sich heute noch jemand mit mir am FK oder so ein bisschen für morgen warmfahren ?

@Floater
Wie sollen wir's machen ? Du kommst zu mir, oder ich zu dir, oder wie ?


----------



## Koeni (20. Mai 2004)

Bin ab ca. 15.00Uhr mit chris am FK unterwegs, wer dazu stossen will, bitte anrufen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Mai 2004)

@todtnau
Hab vorhin mit Floater telefoniert. Wir wissen nicht ob wir Bettwäsche oder soetwas brauchen. Also Wäsche oder Schlafsack einpacken. Oder hoffen das was da ist. Bis morgen dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specialist (21. Mai 2004)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> weiß gar net warum wir hier über Beck's Jever Warsteiner quatschen, bei uns im Schwabenländle gibt's doch auch gutes Bier (Zäpfle z.B.).
> 
> Ich wollte nur anmerken das "Tannezäpfle" ein Bier aus dem Badischen ist- aber in Schwabenland auch erhältlich.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
plant jemand noch was am WE? Biketechnisch versteht sich.  
FK wird ziemlich schlammig sein. Oder  
Bitte um LAgebericht


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Mai 2004)

Falls es heute nicht so regnet und es morgen, laut Wetterbericht, sonnig wird, gehe ich evtl. zum FK. Ich hoffe auf gute Verhältnisse.   
Wer kommt mit?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (22. Mai 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Falls es heute nicht so regnet und es morgen, laut Wetterbericht, sonnig wird, gehe ich evtl. zum FK. Ich hoffe auf gute Verhältnisse.
> Wer kommt mit?



Moin Steppi,

wir war's denn in WB
Wann willste denn gehen? Ich hab biketechnisch des Wochenende was aufzuholen   
Wie schaut's denn bei Dir morgen früh aus? Ich würde auch gerne mal wieder Botnang Trail / Burg Dischingen / Krumbach fahren, wäre das eine alternative für Dich?
Kannst mich ja auch kurz anrufen, dann können wir was ausmachen. 

ra.


----------



## Koeni (22. Mai 2004)

Ich würde morgen dann wahrscheinlich auch mitkommen. Uhrzeit ist mir eigentlich egal.
Wenn Ihr Solitude fahren wollt, komm ich mit HT.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (22. Mai 2004)

Hi,

wollt Ihr nicht lieber nach Bad Wildbad kommen und Euch etwas auf dem DH vergnügen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (22. Mai 2004)

Dazu hab ich nebenan schon was gepostet.

Mir gefällt der DH wirklich gut, aber der eine oder andere Sonntagsfahrer war gestern von der Strecke enttäuscht  .


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (22. Mai 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu hab ich nebenan schon was gepostet.
> 
> Mir gefällt der DH wirklich gut, aber der eine oder andere Sonntagsfahrer war gestern von der Strecke enttäuscht  .



Wie enttäuscht? Unterfordert? Wie oft seid Ihr den DH runter?


----------



## driver79 (22. Mai 2004)

war heut in todtnau ihr schönwetterfahrer  

strecke war geil. hat nicht geregnet und schlammig wars gar net. eher griffiger als wenns ganz trocken gewesen wär.


morgen ist für mich ruhetag und bikeputzen angesagt.


----------



## Backwoods (22. Mai 2004)

Hi,

wollte morgen auch ne runde drehen. früh ist mir wie immer nicht so recht. was habt ihr ausgemacht?

ich hatte gedacht die locations am FK zum einrollen zu nutzen und dann noch weiter zum KK zu fahren. wenn da nachmittags keiner bock/zeit zu hat komm ich aber auch mit auf ne runde richtung Burg D.

nur wenns nicht zu früh ist    und ich müssts zeitig wissen, da ich dann ncoh die pedale vom big hit ans votec schrauben muss und ein bissl antriebspflege fällig wird.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Mai 2004)

@morgen 
Habe mich mit Ra,und Koni auf 10:00 Uhr geeinigt.
Bei mir an der Uni > Parabolspiegel.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Mai 2004)

@uphill-chiller

Unterfordert sicher nicht.   ich zumindest.
Wir ´sind den DH nur 1x gefahren. Sicherlich nicht genug um IHN   zu gewinnen. beim nächsten mal werde ich mal öfter nach einer Linie suchen. Wenn es eine gibt.   Nach dem Regen war das ganze doch recht feucht und die Steine mit Wurzeln gepaart doch ziemlich rutschig.
Mein geliehener Hartschalenpanzer  :kotz: hat sicherlich nicht zu einem gesteigerten Sicherheitsgefühl beigetragen. Wir sind dann den Bikercross gefahren und der war lustig. Nach dem Mittag, gegen 13:30, wollten wir den DH nochmal fahren und da hat es dann doch geregnet. 

ich werde Ihn sicher mal wieder fahren aber dann hoffe ich auf gute Tips   .
Hattest Du die Jungs beim letzten mal beraten??

@driver
Wie kein Regen?
Wir waren schon in Donau eschingen als wir umgedreht haben. NUR Regen.
In WB auf dem Parkplatz haben wir dann auch noch 2 Typen getroffen die gegen 11 aus Todtnau kamen. WEGEN REGEN!


----------



## driver79 (22. Mai 2004)

ich war heut in todtnau. und der felix hat gemeint, daß es nicht alzulange geschüttet hat. dann kam die sonne raus und die strecke ist abgetrocknet. also hätts sichs für euch evtl. doch gelohnt.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Mai 2004)

@driver

Mist. Naja dann beim nächsten mal. 
Dann putz mal schön


----------



## Backwoods (22. Mai 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @morgen
> Habe mich mit Ra,und Koni auf 10:00 Uhr geeinigt.
> Bei mir an der Uni > Parabolspiegel.



um die uhrzeit sitzen wir hier gemütlich am frühstückstisch   

ich werd dann um die mittagszeit rum starten. 

für den fall, dass ich alleine unterwegs bin werd ich vielleicht den konditionellen part mitnehmen und das big hit zum FK rübertreten. dann fällt halt der KK flach.


----------



## Koeni (22. Mai 2004)

@Backwoods
Ich habe mich jetzt schon für die Tour "eingetragen", würde mich aber auch für FK begeistern können, dann muss ich nicht so viel treten  .
Nur, zum KK treten will ich auf keinen Fall.

Ich weiß jetzt auch nicht was ich machen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (22. Mai 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Backwoods
> Nur, zum KK treten will ich auf keinen Fall.



ich bin ja nicht total verrückt   

wenn ich nach dem FK noch zum KK will komm ich logischer weise mit dem auto an die stelle!

werde dann am FK 1x dürrbach 1x runter zum kneipbecken und ansonsten kickern und mal an der kante schauen, damit ich fit für den KK bin.

du kannst natürlich auch erst touren und dann noch FK und KK


----------



## qualle-online (22. Mai 2004)

hawlo jungz,

wollt mal fragen wer von euch alles street bzw dirtbike fährt?
koni hab i mal gesehen,dan auch wenn er wieder da is oder? flo sowieso und ich... wer noch?

hab da nämlich mal diesem hier gesehen 
http://www.bmxer.de/shop2003/d__Dia_Compe_A_Head_Kralle_1_1_8_521.htm
(Also für alle die nich wissen was das soll, da kann man die vordere Bremsleitung nach 'innen', in die gabel verlegen. z.b für barspins...)

und für 3.90 bestellen is kacke... 
AAAAAAAABER, es is ja eigentlich nur wegen der holschraube (oder?) und die kann man sicher drehen. ich frag also deswegen mal n kumpel ob er das schon kann, wenn nich bestell ich. *wer hat interesse?*

und noch ne frage von mia:
kettenspanner/grindguard/kettenblatt kombo fürs dirt. gibts das?


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (22. Mai 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @uphill-chiller
> 
> Unterfordert sicher nicht.   ich zumindest.
> Wir ´sind den DH nur 1x gefahren. Sicherlich nicht genug um IHN   zu gewinnen. beim nächsten mal werde ich mal öfter nach einer Linie suchen. Wenn es eine gibt.   Nach dem Regen war das ganze doch recht feucht und die Steine mit Wurzeln gepaart doch ziemlich rutschig.
> ...



Nach meiner ersten Abfahrt auf dem DH dachte ich auch "Was war denn das ". Aber jetzt  ...

Naja, beraten ist stark übertrieben. Eigentlich habe ich lediglich ein paar kleine Hinweise gegeben.

Würde mich freuen, wenn wir mal wieder in größerer Gruppe den DH befahren würden. Macht so doch einfach noch mehr Spaß.


----------



## Koeni (22. Mai 2004)

@Backwoods
Könnte man dann zusammen zum KK fahren und ein Auto an der Stelle stehen lassen, oder ist das blöd ?
Ich war ja noch nicht am KK.

Ich denke, dass ich dann spontan entscheide, ob ich am FK bleib, oder mitkomm zum KK. Anschauen würde ich mir's schon mal gerne.
Wann soll's denn losgehen?

@Uphill-Chiller
Ich werde diese Saison sicher öfter mal in Wildbad fahren. Das lässt sich dann bestimmt mal einrichten sich zu treffen. Ich schick dir mal meine Handynummer, dann können wir das auch mal kurzfristig machen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Mai 2004)

@Koni & Backwoods
Werde morgen mit Ra die Runde drehen und mich dann mit Euch kurzschließen.
Würde dann auch noch mit zum KK kommen. Vor 14:00 macht Ihr sicher auch nicht los.    Bin mal gespannt.

@uphill-chiller
Genau dann treffen wir uns mal und macher das mal gemeinsam.   
Die nächsten We´s sind aber schon verplant.   Aber das wird scho.


----------



## Koeni (22. Mai 2004)

Das ist ja wunderbar  .

Mike, ich warn' dich schonmal vor, nicht das du erschrickst:

Ich komm in Ritterrüstung  .

Für morgen Nachmittag sind übrigens Schauer angesagt.


----------



## Backwoods (23. Mai 2004)

Ok,

dann telefonieren wir uns morgen an der stelle zusammen und starten dann später nochmal zum KK.

ich denke ich werde so 1330 an der stelle sein.

bis dann


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Mai 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komm in Ritterrüstung  .


    Würde ich auch machen aber meine Sachen sind noch nicht da.  



			
				Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Für morgen Nachmittag sind übrigens Schauer angesagt.



Das überlese ich mal großzügig.


----------



## Koeni (23. Mai 2004)

Wetteronline sagt für Stuttgart jetzt keinen Regen mehr vorraus, nur Bewölkung  .

@Backwoods
OK. dann um 1330 am FK.

Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (23. Mai 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Wetteronline sagt für Stuttgart jetzt keinen Regen mehr vorraus, nur Bewölkung



Auch wetteronline irrt sich hin und wieder - hier regnet's gerade ganz gut!


----------



## Backwoods (23. Mai 2004)

Hi,

ich bin jetzt startklar, pack das bike ins auto und los gehts.

war hoffenltich nur ein kurzer schauer. hier scheint meisst die sonne und trocken ist es!


----------



## Koeni (23. Mai 2004)

So, wir haben den ganzen Tag über gerade mal 2 Tropfen abbekommen.
FK war etwas rutschig, aber KK war furztrocken.
Die Strecke macht echt Spaß und bietet Möglichkeiten zur Weiterbildung  .

Grüße an die Zwei Stinkybrüder, meldet Euch mal  .

@Floater
Wie sieht's aus mit Wildbad am Mittwoch ?


----------



## Wolle Dee-Lux (23. Mai 2004)

Grüße zurück!
Hat Spass gemacht heut! Dann wissen wir ja jetzt, wo wir Euch finden. Wir melden uns auf jeden Fall mal wegem FK. Paar Bilder vom KK sind in meiner Galerie.
Also bis dann!


----------



## Backwoods (23. Mai 2004)

Jo, war klasse heut. 

das einzige was mir fehlt sind ein paar mehr km auf dem tacho   da stehen gerade mal 7,1 . muss man ja eigentlich schon in metern angeben  

das nächste mal FK fahr ich wieder von sifi aus rüber und zum KK park ich in esslingen und nehm die trail oben am kernenturm noch mit. dann passts.

ich werd evtl am mittwoch mit dem afterwork ride vom daimler einen 2. versuch starten mit einigen kollegen von sifi zum FK zu biken. wenn die anderen dann zurückbiken werd ich dortbleiben und zum schluss den degerloch dh zum marienplatz und anschließend die s-bahn nehmen.

ich meld mich vorher nochmal. nächstes wochenende ist mit skitour verplant. hoffentlcih hält das wetter.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Mai 2004)

Wie jetzt trocken. Hab ich etwa schonwieder die falsche Entscheidung getroffen?   Hab mich hier im Matsch abgequält.   Na ja, dann das nächste mal. Sollte doch nicht so faul sein. 

@Floater

Mobilisier mal alle Kontakte. Will am Pfingstmontag  mal zum KK. Wäre nicht schlecht wenn die Ausrüstung da wäre.   Kommst da evtl. mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (23. Mai 2004)

Wieso erst Pfingstmontag, weil ich da weg bin ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Mai 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso erst Pfingstmontag, weil ich da weg bin ?


Nee Nee, wär super wenn Du mitkommen würdest. Aber Du meintest doch Du wärst bei Deinen Zivis bzw. der Insel. Ich wollte eigentlich an dem WE nach Köln. Hat sich allerdings zerschlagen. Wann bist Du denn am nächsten WE hier? Einen Tag muss ich einplanen für einen Tagestrip. Wenn Du hier bist, können wir auch schon ehr fahren. 
Wie wäre es mit Samstag? Da fahren wir gemütlich hin und strampeln uns durch die Weinberge hoch.


----------



## dangerousD (24. Mai 2004)

Trullala und hallo!

Las' ich da etwa "Pfingsten" und "biken am KK"? Hört sich doch gut an!   Also was immer Ihr plant, ich bin sicher dabei... Bin ja Pfingsten (Freitag abend bis Dienstag inklusive) wieder im Ländle. Komme diese Woche nur schlecht ins Internet, vielleicht schickt mir der eine oder andere Planer mal eine kurze SMS zwecks Stand der Dinge. DANKE  

@uphill-chiller
Wie schon gesagt, Wildbad werde ich mir dieses Jahr noch des Öfteren "antun". Ist einfach nur genial, und jeder, der was anderes sagt, hat keine Ahnung. Oder nicht den richtigen Ganzkörperschutz  Nur Spaß. Würde aber auch sagen, daß wir mal als größeres Rudel dorthin fahren sollten. Macht einfach mehr Spaß und hilft, neue Wege zu finden   


Bis die Tage!


@qualle
Das muß ich noch los werden: bevor Du Barspins übst, lern erst mal die Basics. Solange Du beim Springen nicht mit dem Hinterrad vom Boden kommst  ,  würde ich die Finger von schwierigeren Tricks lassen. Oder klappt der Bunnyhop inzwischen?? Nur nicht aufgeben, schließlich ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Mai 2004)

@zerg
Wie war es denn im Schwarzwald? Kannst Du schonwieder sitzen.    Nach so langer Zeit im Sattel könnte ich das nur bedingt. Geb mal nen Lagebericht.
Ach ja, kann man einzelne Stellen Deiner Tour auch am WE als Trailausflug nutzen? Sprich gut hinkommen ohne sich derb kaputt zu machen!  

@danger

Geht klar. Und, es gibt Menschen die eine andere Vorstellung von einer guten Strecke haben.


----------



## Koeni (24. Mai 2004)

Ich fahr am Montag morgen auf "meine" Insel.
Ich würde dann am liebsten am Samstag zum KK gehen.

Wenn sonst jemand diese Woche mal morgens, mittags oder nachts biken will. der braucht mir nur bescheid zu sagen, ich bin dabei


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Mai 2004)

@Koni
Samstag ist gut. Sonntag muss ich wahrscheinlich für andere Aktivitäten herhalten.   Dann halten wir mal den Samstag fest. Der Danger kommt dann auch mit und somit sind wir schon 3.  

Wie sieht es am Mittwoch mit biken aus? Heute muss ich bei Annett´s Auto  die Sommerreifen montieren und morgen ist evtl. Kino angesagt.


----------



## dangerousD (24. Mai 2004)

So, wider Erwarten habe doch noch Internet-Zugang. Zumindest heute... Wäre auch für KK, aber nach Möglichkeit erst Samstag nachmittag. Wir sind erst ab Freitag abend wieder da, und der Kühlschrank muß noch aufgefüllt werden. Das geht dann aber nur am Samstag vormittag... Ein anderes Problem ist mein Vorderrad (bzw. dessen Nabe, die im A... ist). Habe derzeit ein Leihrad und bestelle gerade bei Actionsports was Neues. Hoffe, das ist bis zum WE da und ich kann mit dem großen Baby fahren. Ansonsten habe ich halt nur das HT, und damit kann ich in Korb nicht wirklich was anfangen...

Das heißt: eine FESTE Zusage für Samstag kann ich leider noch nicht machen. Ich tue aber mein bestes...


----------



## zerg10 (24. Mai 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> Wie war es denn im Schwarzwald? Kannst Du schonwieder sitzen.    Nach so langer Zeit im Sattel könnte ich das nur bedingt. Geb mal nen Lagebericht.
> Ach ja, kann man einzelne Stellen Deiner Tour auch am WE als Trailausflug nutzen? Sprich gut hinkommen ohne sich derb kaputt zu machen!



So, hier jetzt die Kurzfassung der Tour:

1.Tag
Alles prima, Wetter gut, Stimmung klasse, Strecke fein. Quartier u. Futter auch
2.Tag
Vormittag okay, dann kam der grosse Regen u. die vielen Km. Unvergessen der Anstieg zur Hasenmannhütte, 1,5h steil bergauf schieben. Lt. Pulsmesser  ca. 7000 Kalorien verbraucht. Wurden in flüssiger Form nachgetankt 
Verlust der hinteren Ritzel 5-7   
3.Tag 
Wetter wieder gut, geniale Singletrails, krasse Anstiege.  
4.Tag
Der Hardtailfahrer (Otto das Bergtier) hat seine Bremsbeläge bis auf's Metall abgefahren u. seine Hände dank der billigen Federgabel total ruiniert. Also ausrollen nach Freiburg ...

Manche Etappen werde ich unbedingt noch einmal besuchen u. dann ohne die 7kg Zusatzgepäck fahren, denn die waren einfach spitzenmässig. Und trotz Feiertag u. Ferien sind wir höchstens auf eine Handvoll Wanderer bzw. Biker gestossen.

Donnerstag evtl. eine Runde drehen ?


----------



## Koeni (24. Mai 2004)

@Danger
HT geht da schon auch, dann hast du wenigstens 'ne Ausrede warum du die großen Drops nicht springst  .


----------



## dangerousD (24. Mai 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Danger
> HT geht da schon auch, dann hast du wenigstens 'ne Ausrede warum du die großen Drops nicht springst  .



 ohne Worte  Habe ja keine Angst vor den Drops, nur vor der mangelnden Bremsleistung...  
Actionsports braucht knapp 10 Tage, um mir ein neues Laufrad zu basteln. Vielleicht kann ich das Leih-Rad ja noch ein wenig behalten...   
Nebenbei ein Tipp: den MAXXIS HighRoller in 26x2,5 (Härte 60a) gibt es bei Actionsports gerade für unschlagbare 24,95 Euro!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (24. Mai 2004)

@koeni:
mein dämpfer ist gerade auf dem weg zum service, wilbad wird daher eher weniger was


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Mai 2004)

gelöscht


@Floater 
Wie sieht es aus? Ich nerv ungern.


----------



## Backwoods (24. Mai 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> Nee im ernst, ich will Reifen. Entweder für tour und Park oder nur Park.
> 
> ...



Mach das thema doch mal im DH tech talk auf  

Reifen für Tour UND park gibts nicht. du kannst natürlcih mit reifen für den park auch ne tour fahren, andersrum wirds halt über    

ich fahr jedenfalls nicht mit nem reifen der mehr als 850 g wiegt 50km oder mehr durch den wald. schon gar nciht wenn das bike dazu schon 19 kg wiegt.

dafür nehm ich wie gesagt hinten meinen 2.35 space und vorne auch wenn der fat albert mal runter ist. die kombination ging auch am wochenende am fk obwohl es glitschig war auf allen kickern und in der rinne. ich find das gript genug. 

fahren muss man halt immer noch selber   

wenn ich mit mehr rotierender masse von sifi zum fk fahr komm ich da so platt an dass auch mit besseren reifen nix mehr geht   

deswegen: de trend geht zum zweitlaufradsatz


----------



## Floater (24. Mai 2004)

@steppi
sorry, war heute leider mit dämpferfragen beschäftigt.
leider nix neues(wenn, dann hättest du ne jubel sms bekommen)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Mai 2004)

@Backwoods 


> Mach das thema doch mal im DH tech talk auf


das meinte ich damit   

Hab aber eben mal gesucht. Als Tourenalternative mit gutem Grip wurde der Diesel gelobt. Hab zufällig einen hier. Hat ein Kumpel vergessen. Werd ich morgen mal testen.

Hab eigentlich keinen Bock auf Reifendiskussionen. Ärgere mich schon das angesprochen zu haben. Vorallem bei sochen Sätzen 



> fahren muss man halt immer noch selber


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Mai 2004)

@Floater
Dann wart ich auf die Jubel SMS.   

Kommst dann Samstag mit einem Deiner anderen 4 Bikes?  
Ring Dich durch!!!!


----------



## Backwoods (24. Mai 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Hab eigentlich keinen Bock auf Reifendiskussionen. Ärgere mich schon das angesprochen zu haben. Vorallem bei sochen Sätzen



war als spässle gemeint. verätst du mir trotzdem was du von truvativ für eine sattelstütze hast?

ich find die disskusion nicht schlecht. ich brauch ja min noch einen reifen für vorne, aber ausschliesslich für den park. könnt mir auch einen al mighty vorstellen.

hier bekommst du jedenfalls weniger dumme kommentare als im tech talk


----------



## qualle-online (25. Mai 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Trullala und hallo!
> @qualle
> Das muß ich noch los werden: bevor Du Barspins übst, lern erst mal die Basics. Solange Du beim Springen nicht mit dem Hinterrad vom Boden kommst  ,  würde ich die Finger von schwierigeren Tricks lassen. Oder klappt der Bunnyhop inzwischen?? Nur nicht aufgeben, schließlich ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen...



hast ja recht. ja gut ich komm vom boden hoch mittlerweile, aber kontrolliert isses noch nicht, seitwärts vom boardstein runter geht auch noch.
aber man schraubt halt gerne(vor allem wenns umsonst geht) ;-)

das mit der hohlschraube is für den kumpel anscheinend kein problem, einspannen, loch durch, fertig...
ich probiers mal ^^

also machts gud (hoffe das ich die tage auch mal zum fahrrad fahren komme...)


----------



## Koeni (25. Mai 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> ... verätst du mir trotzdem was du von truvativ für eine sattelstütze hast?



Truvativ XR Double Clamp, bei BMO für 35
gibt's in 27,2mm,30,0mm oder 31,6mm. Du brauchst 30,9mm, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Mai 2004)

@Backwoods

Wie Koni geschrieben hat.: XR double clamp von Truvativ für 35 Euro.
Wenn Du die im Laden bestellst, sparst Du noch den Versand.Hier hab ich bestellt. Ab 40 Euro keine Versandkosten. Der müsste evtl. noch eine 30.9er haben. Er hatte wegen mir eine bestellt. Ich denke er hat sie noch. Er, Uwe, besorgt auch schnell was.  Und einen Schlauch oder sowas, um auf die 40 zu kommen, braucht man immer. Lieber einen Schlauch als Porto   

@all

Fährt jemand diese Woche? Oder ist das ein dunkles Geheimniss  
Werde mich heute so ab 17:00 bewegen. Muss noch zur Post.  
Morgen und übermorgen will ich auch ein wenig fahren. Donnerstag mögl. hier an der Solitude. Muss vorher aufs Amt und neue Ausweise holen.  
Freitag dann Ruhetag und Windeln für Samstag besorgen.


----------



## zerg10 (25. Mai 2004)

@Steppenwolf
Donnerstag ist bei mir wieder fahren angesagt... Ab wann kannst Du denn ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Mai 2004)

Wenns auf dem Amt zügig geht, dann so gegen 17:00 Uhr.


----------



## Koeni (25. Mai 2004)

Ich bestell jetzt gleich bei bikecomponenets neue Griffe und hoffe, dass ich dann weniger Probleme beim Fahren hab. Falls jemand noch was braucht, bitte schnell anrufen.
Ich muss gleich bestellen, weil ich schon angerufen  habe, aber unter dem Mindestbestellwert liege und jetzt schaue, ob ich noch was brauchen kann. Dann spar ich 3 Porto.


----------



## gevatterstaat (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ich wage hier mal eine Hypothese: Wenn Ihr Euch alle Sonntagsfahrer nennt, dann fahrt Ihr doch sicher auch Sonntags?

Bin seit ein paar Wochen neu in Stuttgart und würde gerne mal mein neues Radl einfahren. Jemand Lust auf ein gemütliches Türchen am Wochenende? Und selbst wenn nicht, könnt Ihr ein paar gute Touren empfehlen? Voraussetzung ist natürlich ein Temperaturanstieg um mindestens 10°C im Vergleich zum letzten Sonntag...

Grüße von der Weicheifraktion


----------



## Wolle Dee-Lux (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen!
Wenn Ihr am Samstag wieder hier am KK seid, könnt ich mir gut vorstellen, dass wir (Stinky-Brüder) auch mal vorbeischauen. Werd zwar am Vorabend nicht allzufrüh und noch weniger nüchtern ins Bett kommen aber Nachmittags gehts auf jeden Fall wieder. Ich schau einfach vorher nommal hier vorbei, ab wann Ihr dort seid.
Bis dann!
Wolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Mai 2004)

@gevatter

Klar kannste mitkommen. Renntempo wird es allerdings nicht.  
Schau einfach hier rein und meld Dich.

@wolle
Na dann bis Samstag. Evtl. ja sogar nüchtern.


----------



## Koeni (25. Mai 2004)

@Wolle
Ich fänd's lustig, wenn Ihr auch kommt. Wir hatten letztes Mal ja unsern Spaß und jemanden als Vorspringer zu haben ist immer nützlich  .
Ich denke, dass wir so zwischen 13 und 14Uhr dort sind, das sind zumindest so ungefähr die üblichen Zeiten.

@Rest
Ich muss morgen hüpfen, sonst werd I depperd  .
Wer hat am Nachmittag Lust auf FK, ich werde ziemlich sicher hingehn.
Irgendwen trifft man dort ja sowieso(z.B.Chris(der Bimmelman mit Firebeast)).


----------



## Backwoods (25. Mai 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Rest
> Ich muss morgen hüpfen, sonst werd I depperd  .
> Wer hat am Nachmittag Lust auf FK, ich werde ziemlich sicher hingehn.
> Irgendwen trifft man dort ja sowieso(z.B.Chris(der Bimmelman mit Firebeast)).



So Jungs, 

hab gerade den light freerider fit gemacht. ich fahr morgen mit dem afterwork ride vom daimler diesmal hoffentlich wirklich richtung FK! hat ja letzte woche nicht geklappt.

wir starten um 1730 und werden so 19 oder 1930 am fk eintrudeln.

@steppi ich ruf dich nochmal an falls wir an der uni vorbeikommen. weiss nicht genau welchen weg der kai fährt. uni sollte aber dabei sein. dann siehst du schätzungsweise mal den trail den ich immer fahr.

die anderen werden dann wohl zurück nach sifi biken. ich werd mich am fk austoben (soweit der lightfreerider das zulässt) und die s-bahn heim nehmen bzw das shuttel zum marienplatz bestellen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. Mai 2004)

@backwoods

Den Trail, den Du fährst, kommt der unter der Autobahnbrücke in Heslach raus? Den hat Tschakaa uns mal gezeigt. Am Anfang geht der noch durch den Dachswald wo sich vor der linkskurve rechts der Sprung befindet. Dr ist auch echt nett.  

Ansonsten kann ich heute nicht biken gehen.  

@Koni

NAch meinen Knie op´s habe ich immer mal mit den Muskeln in der Wade zu kämpfen. Der eine ist so hart das die schmerzen bis ins Knie ziehen und ich kaum laufen kann.   Heute ist Zwangspause. Ich hoff das es morgen wieder geht.

@morgen

Ich hoffe auf merkliche Besserung meines Knie´s und will morgen biken.
Hat sonst noch wer Lust. Zerg? Koni? Rest?
Will mit dem Michel die 2 Trails am Birkenkopf, nicht nach Heslach,  fahren und den am Schwarzwildpark. Inkl. Botnang und Burg.


----------



## gevatterstaat (26. Mai 2004)

Meine Lieben,

erst mal vielen Dank für die Einladung! Renntempo werde ich ganz sicher nicht vermissen.

Ich habe mich mal in die Tiefen des Kontrollzentrums begeben und mein Profil aktualisiert. Wie Ihr seht, habe ich vorne wie hinten so ca. 100mm weniger als Ihr Wilden mit Euren Switches, Stinkies und Big Hits. 

Daher nun meine Bange Frage: Ist Eure Runde am Samstag auch was für einen, der weniger mit Integralhelm, Knieschoner und Saltoeinlagen sondern mit Uphills, Aussichtstürmchen und Naturpanorama rechnet?

Grüße

gevatter


p.s: Was ist eigentlich ein KK? Und wer ist dieser FK?


----------



## zerg10 (26. Mai 2004)

@steppi
Hab' gestern mal eine Proberunde gedreht u. siehe da, es geht schon wieder   Werde aber wohl erst am Freitag bzw. am Samstag eine Runde drehen.
FK wäre fein, würde aber dann mit dem kleinen weissen kommen. Achso, ich hab' noch ein paar CDs von Dir...

@gevatterstaat
Lass' Dich nicht verunsichern, sind auch ein paar Tourenfahrer bzw. seriöse Familienväter (wie ich) dabei  

@koni
Was hast Du eigentlich für 'ne Gabel im Stinky ?

@tde
Warte immer noch auf Bilder von 'nem aufgebauten Cove


----------



## Koeni (26. Mai 2004)

gevatterstaat schrieb:
			
		

> Daher nun meine Bange Frage: Ist Eure Runde am Samstag auch was für einen, der weniger mit Integralhelm, Knieschoner und Saltoeinlagen sondern mit Uphills, Aussichtstürmchen und Naturpanorama rechnet?
> 
> p.s: Was ist eigentlich ein KK? Und wer ist dieser FK?



Das am Samstag wird keine "Runde", sondern Berg hoch schieben ==>runter fahren/hüpfen/fallen ==> Berg hoch schieben ...


KK=Korber Kopf, gebaute Strecke mit Drops, Anliegern und Kickern
FK=FrauenKopf, gebaute Strecke mit...

am FK lässt sich aber auch gut Tour fahren, je nachdem, was gerade gewünscht ist.
Und wir fahren auch öfter mal Touren, auf denen dann manche mit Hardtails kommen, am Federweg wird's also nicht scheitern.
Unsere Touren sind aber immer bergab orientiert, bergauf wird nur gefahren, um danach wieder runter fahren zu können.

Komm einfach mal mit und schau's dir an, dann kannst du immernoch sagen:
So 'ne Kacke, da komm ich nie mehr mit...  .

Ach ja, wie du siehst, ist in Sachen Uphills, Naturpanorama und Aussichtstürmen eher weniger was geboten, aber wie gesagt, komm einfach mal mit.


----------



## Koeni (26. Mai 2004)

@zerg 

Im Stinky ist eine OEM (?) Gabel und zwar die sogenannte "Drop Off Trpple",
bisher bin ich ganz zufrieden.Mal schauen, irgendwann kommt dann 'ne Junior oder Super T rein, aber das hat noch Zeit.

Wann sieht man dich denn eigentlich mal wieder ?


----------



## tde (26. Mai 2004)

@zerg: das Cove muss noch ein wenig im Holzfass bis zur Trinkreife lagern  
Fahre übermorgen ein paar Tage an den Gardasee und werde den Tremalzo oder irgendeinen anderen Mega-Ansteig dann hochMFRen  . Leider sind die Mitfahrer wohl weniger für den Sentiero 601 zu begeistern, muss den vielleicht alleine fahren, aber egal, dann zahlt sich der Federweg wenigstens aus.

Letztes Wochenende war ich wieder in N-Deutschland am Deister und muss den Hannoveranern vollen Respekt zollen. Da gibt's mitten im Naherholungsgebiet einen wirklich anspruchsvollen DH-Trail, der Todtnau etc. vom Abspruch her kaum nachsteht (leider ohne irgendwelche Sandsäcke oder Polsterungen an den Bäumen  ). Sehr nordshorig  Außerdem haben die da einen kurzen FR-Parcorus, vergleichbar mit unserem FK, den ich gleich mehrmals testen musste. Also wer mal in die Gegend von Teutoburgerwald und Weserbergland ist, viel Spaß!  

Komme diese Woche nicht mehr dazu, hier in der Gegend zu fahren, deshalb allen Heimbleibern große saludos. Springt nicht zu kurz!


----------



## zerg10 (26. Mai 2004)

@Koni
Denke mal, dass ich am Samstag beim KK dabei bin. Hat die DropOff 'ne Steckachse ? Und auch 130mm Federweg. Ich seh' schon, ich muss mir Deine neue Kiste mal aus der Nähe anschauen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (26. Mai 2004)

@tde
Dann mal viel Spass u. vor allem gutes Wetter.


----------



## Koeni (26. Mai 2004)

@zerg
Nee, keine Steckachse, deshalb werde ich dann LRS und Gabel auf einen Rutsch austauschen, aber das ist Zukunftsmusik.
Die Gabel hat 155mm, und hinten 150.
Ich poste gleich mal ein Bild von der Gabel.


----------



## Koeni (26. Mai 2004)

Hoffentlich reicht die Qualität


----------



## Floater (26. Mai 2004)

hat jemand heute abend lust auf build and ride am dachswald, treffe mich mit dem simon und hws. auch mike.


----------



## zerg10 (26. Mai 2004)

@Koni
Also wenn sie noch dazu ETA hat, merk' mich bitte als ersten u. ernsthaften Interessenten bei einem Verkauf vor.

@floater
Lust ja, Zeit leider nein ...


----------



## boerni (26. Mai 2004)

hi,
hat jemand bock am sonntag mal wohin zu fahren, wo man offiziell und auf einer bebauten strecke, wie z.b. heubach oder wildbad, fahren kann? hab auch auto.
bis dann


----------



## Koeni (26. Mai 2004)

Was darf ich mir unter "Built and Ride" vorstellen, dicke NS-Wippen   ?
Und wo ist der Dachswald ?
Ich hab auf jeden Fall Lust.

@boerni
Ich fahr am Montag morgen weg und weiß noch nicht, ob ich am Sonntag noch Zeit und Lust hab, aber komm doch mit zum KorberKopf am Samstag.


----------



## boerni (26. Mai 2004)

@koeni
kann nicht am samstag da bin ich bei der drift challange   am hockenheimring


----------



## Backwoods (27. Mai 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @backwoods
> 
> Den Trail, den Du fährst, kommt der unter der Autobahnbrücke in Heslach raus? Den hat Tschakaa uns mal gezeigt. Am Anfang geht der noch durch den Dachswald wo sich vor der linkskurve rechts der Sprung befindet. Dr ist auch echt nett.



klingt eigentlich so als ob es stimmt! aber sprung   

vielleicht ist der neu oder es ist doch ein anderer trail. wir müssem unbrdingt mal zusammen rüberfahren!


bin heut sifi - FK - sifi gefahren. der ein oder andere neue trail um vaihingen war dabei. find ich aber wohl nicht wieder. is aber nciht so tragisch. finde meinen eigenen weg besser als den den wir heut gefahren sind.

konnte an den kickern und im dürrbach richtig glänzen  allerdings musste ich dafür den philosophenweg uphillen   . hät ich mir nie träumen lassen. vorher sind wir mal wieder die verlängerung von den kickern auf der anderen strassenseite runtergeblasen.

die kicker gehn auch mit dem votec/z1 richtig gut. hatte leider nur ein chance und hab den vorm anlieger mal ausgelassen. denke mal auch die rinne ist mit 130/130 gut machbar.

wir starten am freitag morgen um 6 uhr richtung schweiz. es ist endlich mal 4000er wetter. hab die tourenski schon aus dem keller geholt.

also viel spass am kk und lasst material und knochen ganz. 

@koni nicht gleich alle verbliebenen herausvorderugnen an einen tag bezwingen. lass mir ne chance nachzuziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Mai 2004)

@Backwoods
Mit dem Slayer war das auch alles machbar. 125 mm. 
Hab am Sonntag noch ein wenig getestet. Bei viel Speed schaff ich die Anfahrt auf den Kicker vorm Anlieger net wirklich. Und für richtig Speed über das Teil fehlt noch der Mut.   Die beste Kombi für mich ist mit vollem Speed den Kicker in der Kurve, dann am Kicker vorbei und richtig schnell den Anlieger nehmen und raus. Dann hast Du genug Speed um den nächsten zu springen. Wenn man das alles langsam macht muss man vor dem letzten nochmal treten.   Das muss ja nicht sein.  

Viel Spaß auf 4000m.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Mai 2004)

Ach ja, der Sprung. Ist unscheinbar. Man muss einen kleinen bogen fahren. Machen wir nächste Woche mal.  Ich find den lustig.


----------



## zerg10 (27. Mai 2004)

Wer ist denn jetzt am Samstag alles dabei ? Würde vorschlagen wir treffen uns ab 14:00 am KK. 
Mein Heckträger ist auch wieder ok, kann also noch einen Fahrer samt Bike mitnehmen...


----------



## Koeni (27. Mai 2004)

@Backwoods
FK geht doch auch ohne Federweg (hinten), aber meine Knie sind mir zu schade.
Ich hoffe, noch Fortschritte am KK machen zu können.

@zerg
Ich glaub, wir sind garnicht so viele. Mike(wenn Knie wieder schmerzfrei), Dirk, Du und ich. Hab ich wen vergessen ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Mai 2004)

@zerg 
Bisher Du, Koni, Dirk und ich.
Ich würde mich auch als Mitfahrer anbieten.  Völlig uneigennützig.
Aber nur wenn es keine Lackschäden gibt.   
Ich hab vom Backwoods auch noch ein LAufrad und einen Schlauch von Dir liegen. Das würde dann ja passen. Und, falls der Floater heute biken geht, kann er die Suite mitbringen. Die kannst dann auch haben.


----------



## zerg10 (27. Mai 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> Bisher Du, Koni, Dirk und ich.
> Ich würde mich auch als Mitfahrer anbieten.  Völlig uneigennützig.
> Aber nur wenn es keine Lackschäden gibt.
> Ich hab vom Backwoods auch noch ein LAufrad und einen Schlauch von Dir liegen. Das würde dann ja passen. Und, falls der Floater heute biken geht, kann er die Suite mitbringen. Die kannst dann auch haben.



Können wir so machen. Nehme auch alle Schaumstoffpolster mit. Aber nicht, dass Deine Gabel kleckert 
Hab' noch Deine zwei CDs von Dir u. ein Paar Schuhe, bringe ich Dir dann auch mit ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boerni (27. Mai 2004)

wo ist denn der koberkopf


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Mai 2004)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist denn der koberkopf



Oberhalb von Korb, Nähe Waiblingen. Wo wohnst Du?

@Zerg
Konnte meine Mutter anziehen. Wenn ich Glück habe kleckert die jetzt nicht mehr. Prüfe ich heute Abend.
Allerdings macht mein Knie heute nur bedingt besser als gestern. Hoffe das der Freitag der entscheidende Ruhetag wird.  
Sonst hat es keinen Sinn.


----------



## zerg10 (27. Mai 2004)

Dann würde ich die Runde heute aber eher sehr klein werden lassen u. abends dann 'nen Eisbeutel (Geschmacksrichtung Wasser) drauf ...


----------



## Koeni (27. Mai 2004)

@steppi&floater
schaufeln, oder nicht schaufeln?


----------



## gevatterstaat (27. Mai 2004)

@Lochgraber und Tunnelbauer

Also Jungs, ich mache gerne mal mit am Samstag, wenn Ihr mich mitnehmt.

Aber meine einzigen Protektoren - ein paar alte Schienbeinschoner - trage ich prinzipiell nur beim Fußball. Und Schaufeln packe ich auch keine an - es sei denn, mich sticht der Hafer und ich unternehme den lächerlichen Versuch, Euch auf Euren 700mm-Federwegsschaukeln die selbstgebauten Harakirirouten hinab zu folgen. Dann würde ich vorher ein Grab für mich ausheben, damit Ihr nicht so viel Mühe mit mir habt. 

Wo ist denn nun dieser gewisse KK? Gibt es da eine Adresse? Oder kann man sich in Stuttgart treffen? Wohne Mitte, habe Kombi.

Grüße

Euer Gevatter

p.s.: Wer bringt eigentlich das Bier mit?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Mai 2004)

@zerg 
ich werde gar nicht fahren!  
Eis ist laut meiner Physio gar nicht gut. Ehr tiefenwärme zum lockern  
Werde dann heute die Wärmflasche auspacken.   Im Sommer  

@Koni
Kann ich nicht sagen. Knie tut ziemlich weh und Entspannung tut dem ganz gut. Das ganze Arbeiten heute war nicht so toll fürs Knie.
Michel hat seine neue Gabel drin und will heute einstellen. Glaub nicht das er buddeln will. Weiß ich aber nicht. 

Du kannst die kleinen *******r ja heute festfahren.
Wenn Du kommst sag Bescheid, dann komm ich sicher mal rum. Mit Grabhilfe   

@gevatter 


> p.s.: Wer bringt eigentlich das Bier mit?


  DU


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Mai 2004)

Hier werden manche Buchstabenkombinationen automatisch durch **** ersetzt. Is ja witzig.


----------



## Koeni (27. Mai 2004)

Wir (Mike,Floater und Ich) sind heute wiedr ab ca. 18.30 am Unitrail in Vaihingen anzutreffen, falls jemand kommen will.

@gevatterstaat
Am besten du triffst dich mit den Stuttgartern irgendwo. Wegbeschreibungen im Internet sind nicht so vorteilhaft, dadurch musste schon die eine oder andere Strecke dran glauben.


----------



## FXO (27. Mai 2004)

hi...

hat irgendwer (ich denke da an die studenten/ schüler unter euch) lust auf einen spontanen kurztrip nach Bad Wildbad?
hab nen dieselkombi am start(1 platz frei), würde morgen vormittag losfahren so dass wir pünktlich zur halbtageskarte da sind...
ich werd heute abend und morgen früh so gegen 9.30 nochmal reinschauen.

gruss, fx


----------



## Koeni (27. Mai 2004)

@FXO
Eine Überlegung ist's wert, was willst du dann dort fahren ?
Ich würde mich auf dem DH amüsieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FXO (27. Mai 2004)

hi koni, wenn du mir den DH "erklärst" würd ich den schon auch fahren, ansonsten bikerX, je nachdem auf was ich bock hab...
würde aber eben nur nachmittags gehen...


----------



## Koeni (27. Mai 2004)

War heute in Nußdorf (bei mir um's Eck) und hab mir die dortige BMX-Bahn angeschaut. Die ist von der Art ähnlich wie Markgröningen, nur etwas kürzer und mit leichteren Sprüngen. Für mich perfekt zum Üben  . Mit Brett zum in die Doubles legen. Ich bin in 10 min dort  .
Dirk, da schlepp ich dich mal hin.

@FXO
Ich pack morgen mein kleines hartes ein und fahr auf die Bahn zum Testen (war heute ohne Bike), wird also nix mit Wildbad.


----------



## dangerousD (27. Mai 2004)

Trullala und hallo,
habe wieder Netzzugang UND ein geborgtes vorderes Laufrad. Meine Gute (=bessere Hälfte) ist zwar noch nicht ganz überzeugt, aber bis Samstag biege ich das noch hin. Soll heißen: bin dabei am KK!  

@koni
Ich habe da ja noch eine Freifahrt in Deinem Kombinationswagen offen  Und wenn Du schon vorbei kommst, bring doch bitte Deine Cam mit. Ich will meine GUSTAV M verkaufen, und das geht mit Bildern einfach besser! (Sollte das jemand gelesen haben und Interesse vorhanden sein, einfach melden!)

@zerg
Schön, daß Du auch mal wieder dabei bist...  

@steppi
Gute Besserung  

@gevatter-was-auch-immer
Bislang sind wir auch ohne Bier den Berg runter gekommen. Du weißt ja, don't drink & drive... aber hinterher ist so ein Humpen zur Erfrischung sicher nicht verkehrt.    Was bringst'n mit???


----------



## dangerousD (27. Mai 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> War heute in Nußdorf (bei mir um's Eck) und hab mir die dortige BMX-Bahn angeschaut. Die ist von der Art ähnlich wie Markgröningen, nur etwas kürzer und mit leichteren Sprüngen. Für mich perfekt zum Üben  . Mit Brett zum in die Doubles legen. Ich bin in 10 min dort  .
> Dirk, da schlepp ich dich mal hin.



Und ich dachte, die wäre nicht so toll... na ja, mal schauen. Bin für jeden Spaß zu haben! Bis Markgröningen fahre ich im Übrigen nur sieben Minuten


----------



## FXO (27. Mai 2004)

@koeni: wär für mich auch noch ne option wenn sich sonst niemand für BW meldet...vielleicht kannst du mir ja mal ne anfahrtsbeschreibung zukommen lassen. ab wann bist du dort??


----------



## Koeni (27. Mai 2004)

Ich dachte auch, dass die nicht so toll ist, weil sie in Nuß*dorf* steht. Und das ist echt ein Dorf. Ist aber echt witzig, weil die innerhalb einer Pferderennbahn steht, da wussten die wohl nicht, was sie mit dem Platz anfangen sollen.

Und ja, ich fahr am Samstag.

@FXO
ich schau mal nach 'ner Wegbeschreibung


----------



## Koeni (27. Mai 2004)

@FXO
Am einfachsten für dich ist wahrscheinlich B10 bis Ausfahrt Hochdorf, dann an der T-Kreuzung in Hochdorf rechts, nächste wieder rechts nach Riet, von Riet nach Nußdorf und dort gleich die erste rechts und gleich wieder rechts in den Reithof. Ganz nach hinten durch, da steht die Bahn.
Ist nicht wirklich nah für dich, aber musst du wissen.
Ich geh' schon morgens hin, je nachdem, wie ich aufwache und Lust habe.
Schätze mal so ab elf.


----------



## zerg10 (28. Mai 2004)

Moin zusammen,

kleiner Vorschlag für Samstag. Hole den Steppenwolf um 14:00 ab, Knie hin oder her, zur Not behandeln wir's eben ambulant 
Wären dann so gegen 14:45 am KK. Passt das ?

@Gevatter
Findest Du in Vaihingen an der Uni den Uniteich ? Ist sowas wie unser zentraler Treffpunkt ? Ab 14:00Uhr ?

@Danger
Wenn's Dir nicht zu peinlich ist, könnten wir Deinen Hobel auch auf 24'' umrüsten. Hab' nämlich noch einen LRS (mit Steckachse vorne) 'rumliegen.
(Muss wohl echt mal ein paar Teile verhökern, der Platz wird langsam knapp.)

@Koni
Bilder von der Nußdorfer Bahn bitte. 

@All
Sollten wir nich' mal langsam unseren eigenen Server hochziehen ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Mai 2004)

@zerg 
Aber nur mit stumpfen Besteck.   
Hast Du eine Ahnung wo es genau langgeht. In Korb meine ich?
Beim letzen mal hab ich etwas abseits gestanden und bin durch die Weinberge getreten. Das würde ich weitestgehend vermeiden wollen. >>>Knie
Wobei das net schlecht war. Runter gab es dann auch noch einen netten Trail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (28. Mai 2004)

War mal letztes Jahr mal mit Backwoods da, zwar nur mit den Bikes von der Schlucht her u. mitten durch so'n Stadtfest, aber das finden wir schon.
Sollen wir evtl. vorher noch beim Floater vorbei u. die "Druckanzüge" holen ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Mai 2004)

@zerg
ich hab meinen schon.  
Wir waren doch buddeln und da hat er ihn schon mitgebracht.
Ruf doch den Jörg mal an. Falls wir noch in Stuttgart unterwegs sein sollten würde ich eine frühere Abfahrtszeit vorschlagen.


----------



## Koeni (28. Mai 2004)

Der Jörg wollte am Samstag sowieso auch in unsere Richtung auf 'ne BMX-Bahn, Waiblingen glaub ich.

@zerg
Von Servern hab ich keine Ahnung, ich geh lieber Fahrrad fahrn  .
Die Bilder von der Bahn mach ich .

@FXO
Ich fahr jetzt los, falls du noch Bock hast sieht man sich dort.


----------



## zerg10 (28. Mai 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> ich hab meinen schon.
> Wir waren doch buddeln und da hat er ihn schon mitgebracht.
> Ruf doch den Jörg mal an. Falls wir noch in Stuttgart unterwegs sein sollten würde ich eine frühere Abfahrtszeit vorschlagen.



PM mir doch bitte mal seine Händi-Nr, hab' nur die vom seinem Festnetz. Wie wäre es dann mit 13:30 Uhr ?



> Von Servern hab ich keine Ahnung, ich geh lieber Fahrrad fahrn  .



Naja, ist ein weiterer Schritt um das Forum hier zu übernehmen   , aber ich denke als Ablage für unsere Bilder, Touren, usw. sollten wir da mal drüber nachdenken ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Mai 2004)

@zerg
13:30 hört sich doch schon besser an.


----------



## Koeni (28. Mai 2004)

So, die Erstbefahrung der Bahn in Nußdorf ist beendet (bei mir wegen Platten).
Die Strecke macht Spaß und es dürfte für jeden was dabei sein.
manche Sprünge sind mir zu groß, kann aber alles noch werden. Der Double ist auch nicht ohne. Ich pack den zumindest nicht.
Insgesamt aber eine Alternative. Und mit Grill usw. könnten wir da sicher viel Spaß haben. Ausserdem ist es mal an der Zeit, dass auch die Stuttgartconnection mal eine längere Anfahrt hat und nicht immer nur die Dorfdeppen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (28. Mai 2004)

Und noch welche:


----------



## gevatterstaat (28. Mai 2004)

@Zerg10

Ich bin dann morgen um 14:00 in Vaihingen an der Uni am Uniteich - werde den schon irgendwie finden.

Bis dann

Gevatter Staat


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Mai 2004)

gevatterstaat schrieb:
			
		

> @Zerg10
> 
> Ich bin dann morgen um 14:00 in Vaihingen an der Uni am Uniteich - werde den schon irgendwie finden.
> 
> ...



Da wir für den zerg noch was holen müssen, treffen wir uns 13:30.
Wenn Du kannst, komm zur Nobelstraße 13. Ist unweit vom Uniteich. Dort ist ein Parabolspeigel. Schau mal bei Map24 nach. Ist ein guter Routenplaner mit viel Detail. Findest Du ganz einfach. 

@Koni
Das sieht nicht schlecht aus in Nußdorf.  
Da kommt der Großstädter doch gerne mal zu den Dörflern.   
Seit Ihr morgen auch gegen 15:00 Uhr am KK. wollen wir uns treffen?


----------



## Koeni (28. Mai 2004)

@steppi
Ich hol um 13.00 Uhr den Dirk ab und dann sind wir so ab 13.30/14.00 am KK.

Bis dann


----------



## dangerousD (28. Mai 2004)

Jau, mir san schon eher da... während wir uns warmfahren, bringt Ihr das Bier mit. Hähä...  

Und mir fällt wieder auf: so auf'm Dorf zu wohnen hat auch Vorteile. Man hat die geilsten Spots direkt vor der Haustür. Zumindest, wenn man schöne BMX-Bahnen mag   

Freu mich auf morgen, bis denne!


Ach ja...

@zerg
Nix für ungut, aber Deinen 24er Laufrad-Satz kannst Du wohl behalten. Obwohl ich mir vorstellen könnte, die Dinger im Hardtail mal auszuprobieren. Für's Nicolai is' das nix, ist doch schon ein Erwachsenen-Rad   
Aber vielleicht bringst Du den LRS mal mit (sofern da auch Schläuche & Mäntel drauf sind, sonst bringt's net viel  ) und ich bastel' das Ganze mal in mein Hardtail. Bremsen habe ich ja noch rumliegen...
Da fällt mir ein: habe ja gar keine Steckachse im HT. Mist. Irgendwas ist ja immer! Vergiß also, was ich geschrieben habe. Ich behaupte das Gegenteil   


Freu mich immer noch auf morgen!


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (29. Mai 2004)

Hallo miteinander, 

ich hab mich entschlossen heute Nachmittag auch mit zum KK zukommen. 
Ich würde mich dann mit Steppi auch an der Uni treffen. 

Bis später 
ra.


----------



## qualle-online (29. Mai 2004)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich hab mich entschlossen heute Nachmittag auch mit zum KK zukommen.
> Ich würde mich dann mit Steppi auch an der Uni treffen.
> ...



wann genau ;-)

@eigener server: nöd schlecht die idee ^^


----------



## qualle-online (29. Mai 2004)

ok hat sich erledigt...


----------



## Sandi (29. Mai 2004)

Servus!
Sieht ja nett aus die Dirtstrecke  
Also mein Bruder und ich (Kona-Bruder  ) sind nacher dann auch wieder auf m KK. Weiß aber noch net genau ab wann...wahrscheinlich so gegen 16 Uhr, mal schaun.

Also bis dann ciao


----------



## FXO (29. Mai 2004)

Hi...
wie war´s am KK? hat irgendwer lust am mo nochmal nach nussdorf zu kommen, war nämlich wirklich lustig...(Koeni: in einem anflug von intelligenz hab ich meine cf-karte formatiert=> alle bilder gelöscht...).
wer von euch hat denn eigentlich die 2004er 661 pressure suit? ist die gut? hat irgendwer erfahrungen mit den safety-jacket-replicas die gerade bei ebay verhökert werden?

gruss, fx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (29. Mai 2004)

So, das hat sich ja mal wieder gelohnt. War echt spaßig heute und wir waren sogar richtig viele  .
Die Bilder sind leider nicht so der Hit, die Kamera hat im Schatten wohl eine zu lange Verschlusszeit, aber ein Paar Bildchen gibt's trotzdem


----------



## Sandi (29. Mai 2004)

Jo war wieder echt cool...hab vorhin noch n Onefoot geübt, klappt jetzt  
bis ichs am großen Double mach muss ich ihn ers noch immer sicher schaffen  

naja, wir melden uns dann mal wieder wenn wir aus Bad Wildbad zurück sind wegen ner FK Runde oder so...

Also schöne Zeit euch dann und bis demnächst  

Cu Sandi

P.S. @FXO Ich hab die 661 Pressure Suit und mein Bruder die Pressure Suit SP-1. Also meine ist echt gut, bietet viel Schutz und ist, wenn man mal drin is auch ganz bequem. Von der Verarbeitung her kommt se halt net an ne Dainese Safety Jacket ran, aber der Aufpreis zur Safety Jacket is IMHO einfach zu viel. Hat bei mir schon n paar mal was schlimmeres verhindert. Ich hab sie in XL (Bin ca. 1,95m groß und schlank) Passt von der Länge her gut, und Breite is ja variabel


----------



## qualle-online (29. Mai 2004)

huhu, morgen ist sonntag.
was machen die sonntagsfahrer da so? 
falls es an vorschlägen mangelt: mich interresiert die bmx strecke ;D


----------



## Wolle Dee-Lux (29. Mai 2004)

Jau, hat Spass gemacht heute  . 

Mit den Bildern ham wir auch manchmal Probleme. Kommt voll auf n Tag an ob se richtig gut werden. Aber wenigstens is bei deinen nur der Hintergrund unscharf und net der Fahrer. Des hatten wir früher immer bis wir ISO von Auto auf 400 umgestellt ham. Weiss zwar net was des bei ner Digicam bringt (dacht immer des hätt was mim Film zu tun) aber egal.

Hab grad nommal die Bilder von der Streetsession vom FK angeschaut. Isch echt net übel da. Wir kommen auf jeden Fall mal.

Wegen der Pressure Suit: Die SP-1, die ich hab, is Top. Die normale war mir ne Nummer zu dick und die SP-1 bietet denk ich trotzdem genügend Schutz und eben etwas mehr Tragekomfort. Bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden, kann aber noch net sagen was se wirklich bringt (bin ich au gar net so scharf drauf) aber vielleicht ja nach ner Woche Wildbad  .

Also, machts gut bis dann!
Wolle


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Mai 2004)

Also das war echt supi heut  
Müssen wir öfter mal machen. Ist ja auch nicht so weit. 
Sandi und Wolle, bis die Tage am Frauenkopf. Sagt einfach Bescheid.  



> ...hab vorhin noch n Onefoot geübt, klappt jetzt


   
Ich geh die Tage auch mal wieder üben.    Aber das geht nicht so schnell wie bei Dir  

@Qualle
Keine Zeit.


----------



## Koeni (30. Mai 2004)

Wenn's mir zeitlich irgendwie reinpasst, dann geh ich morgen noch kurz zum FK.
Ich würde vorher nochmal kurz posten.

Ansonsten sieht man sich vielleicht nächstes Wochenende.

Bis dann


----------



## qualle-online (30. Mai 2004)

nächstes wochenende steht rock am ring an 
und wie siehts mit montag aus?


----------



## Vanio (30. Mai 2004)

Kuckuck!
Ich stelle mich heute zur Verfügung! FK wäre perfekt, Uni geht auch! Morgen habe ich frei - also kann ich radeln ))
Wenn jemand heute noch fahren will, bitte melden!
Cu! Ivan


----------



## qualle-online (30. Mai 2004)

ja gud ähh,
ivan schraubt noch an nem siffendem dämpfer also wirds wohl später ^^
wer wär sonst noch breit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (30. Mai 2004)

Ich hab noch einiges zu tun, wenn FK, dann erst heute abend.
Ich würde sowieso nur kickern, muss üben zu stylen


----------



## Vanio (30. Mai 2004)

Also... aus dem Dämpfer wird nix und ich hab die schnauze voll - http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=117316
Hab grad mit Koni telefoniert - Tref gegen 18 Uhr bei den Kickern!
@Quale - gelesen??
Bis denne! Ivan


----------



## Koeni (30. Mai 2004)

Also, ich treff mich ca. um 18.00Uhr mit Ivan bei den FK-Kickern. Er wird vorher noch etwas Konditionsradeln und kommt dann hoch.
Ich denke, dass ich 1-2h fahren werde, ganz locker und langsam  .

Wäre nett, wenn noch jemand kommen würde.


Schon wieder gleichzeitig, egal Doppelt hält besser und so...


----------



## qualle-online (30. Mai 2004)

@ivan:
...ich liebe handys 

egal... stelle währe sowieso ne halbe weltreise für nur kurz dillern.
also habt spaß. cu


----------



## dangerousD (30. Mai 2004)

Servus Leute,

nachdem der Samstag bestens genutzt wurde ... KK war Spitze! ... und heute Kult(o)ur angesagt war, kann morgen abend wieder gerockt werden.

Also einfach mal eine allgemeine Anfrage: Wer hat morgen (also Montag) abend Zeit und Lust, die Bahn in Nussdorf abzureiten? Steppi und ich haben uns schon mal so pro forma verabredet und dachten an 18 Uhr... jeder weitere Fahrer ist willkommen!   Sofern das Wetter mitspielt...  
So denn, nun postet mal fleißig!!!


----------



## Koeni (30. Mai 2004)

Also gut, dann übt mal fleißig und seid schön artig. 
Ich melde mich am Samstag dann mal.

Bis dann

Ich bin raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Mai 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Also gut, dann übt mal fleißig und seid schön artig.
> Ich melde mich am Samstag dann mal.
> 
> Bis dann
> ...


----------



## Floater (31. Mai 2004)

bin hws heute abend auch am start. kommt der zerg auch?


----------



## dangerousD (31. Mai 2004)

So Leute,
ich mache mich gleich auf nach Nussdorf. Wer außer Steppi und Floater noch kommen will, weiß ja, wo er mich findet. Bin so ab 17.15/17.30 vor Ort...

Bis später,

der D


----------



## FXO (31. Mai 2004)

Ich glaub wir haben uns knapp verpasst, war heute auch wieder in nussdorf.
Gleich am anfang gabs da dann auch etwas stress, weil eine von dem Reiterhof gemeint hat wir würden da mit Motorrädern rumfahren, und das hätte ja dann wirklich nix mehr mit BMX zu tun. Hab ihr dann erklärt dass das ein Fahrrad ist, hat sie dann auch eingesehen.
Dennoch war die nicht so begeistert davon, und hat dann auch gemeint dass das Privatgelände wäre usw..Ich glaube wir sollten uns mal mit dem MSC Nussdorf (zu dem gehört die Bahn) in Verbindung setzen, ich würde da nämlich gerne noch öfter fahren...

@steppi: meinst du ich könnte mich mal zwecks größenbestimmung in deine pressure suit quetschen? werd mir die auch bestellen, bin mir nur mit der grösse noch nicht ganz sicher...


----------



## Vanio (31. Mai 2004)

Bis vor kurzem war ich im Keller und hab jede Menge HTL-Überholung gemacht. Chris hat angerufen und ich hab's verpasst. Die anderen gehen nach Nussdorf - weiss Gott, wo das Ding ist    
ich fahr sofort in Richtung Kickern FK los. Vielleicht begegne ich jemanden!
Cu! Ivan


----------



## dangerousD (31. Mai 2004)

Ja hoppsa, da könnte es wohl ein Problem geben. Ich denke, es ist wirklich am besten, sich mal mit den Jungs vom MSC in Verbindung zu setzen. Ich werde das mal in Angriff nehmen, vielleicht findet sich was im Netz. Die Strecke ist ja eigentlich ganz nett, waäre schade, wenn wir uns diese Möglichkeit verbauen...  Halte Euch auf dem Laufenden!


@vanio
Also die Stecke in Nussdorf ist in Nussdorf  Grobe Richtung: Vaihingen/Enz. Wie der Name schon sagt, ein DORF. Ist vielleicht nix für einen STÄDTER wie Dich  Nee, im Ernst. Ein Besuch lohnt sich, die Strecke macht echt Spaß. Auch was für die Kondi  Aber wegen der Erlaubnis werde ich mich mal schlau machen müssen (s.o.)


----------



## Floater (1. Juni 2004)

hmmm, laut marco erbrichs page, wo ich auch die wegbeschreibung herhatte, ist die benutzung frei. 
@fxo könnte es sein, daß die reiterin
a)nicht so genau wusste, was sie sagt
b)eh keine ahnung hatte
c)und mit privatgelände den reiterhof gemeint habt, ihr also nicht dran vorbei sondern mitten durch zur strecke gefahren ist

ansonsten könnte es schon schlau sein, sich mit dem verein in verbindung zu setzen, nur ist das mit den vereinen ja so eine sache;
hatten in ingersheim mal ne unfreundliche begegnung mit nem vereinsfunktionär, der uns dann ganz ausnahmsweise gestattet hat auf der bahn zu fahren;
die bmxer(die dort auch dazu gehörten) die dann später kamen meinten das sei totaler quatsch, es dürfe jeder auf der bahn fahren, der sich benimmt und nix putt macht.


----------



## zerg10 (1. Juni 2004)

Moin zusammen,

melde mich auch mal wieder.

Ja, KK war genial, Hut ab vor den Stinky-Brüdern (allen drei)   Wobei ich festgestellt habe, dass ich mehr zum Fotograf tauge als zum Modell  
Werde also fleissig weiter trainieren müssen.

Wie war Nussdorf ?

@Danger
Sorry, muss heute meine Kleine aus dem Kindi abholen, wird also nix mit Sommerain   

@floater
Können wir uns evtl. mal mittags in der Stadt treffen zwecks Übergabe ?

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Juni 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ..und nix putt macht.


  
Ich von nix wissen.  


@Vanio
Sind halt 40km bis Nussdorf  Gut zum einfahren hinwärts und gut zum Ausrollen heimwärts.   Macht dann 80 km + 5 auf der Bahn.  

@Zerg



> Heubach


----------



## zerg10 (1. Juni 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Vanio
> Sind halt 40km bis Nussdorf  Gut zum einfahren hinwärts und gut zum Ausrollen heimwärts.   Macht dann 80 km + 5 auf der Bahn.
> 
> @Zerg



War früh am Morgen, meinte natürlich Nussdorf (schon geändert)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Juni 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> War früh am Morgen, meinte natürlich Nussdorf (schon geändert)


  

Also ich fand´s ganz witzig.
Aber mit nem switch trete ich mich platt. Hierfür ist definitiv ein HT gefragt.
Ein recht langer double, zum Glück mit breiter Überfahrhilfe   , steht gleich vorne an. Ich schätze mal so 2,50 lang. Gegen 20:00 Uhr war ich noch ca. 30cm von der perfekten Landung entfernt. Is aber dann nix mehr geworden   Ein schöner Table, ca.2m, war echt super zu fahren. Für den Rest war das Switch einfach zu schwer zu beschleunigen und an der Wellensurftechnik fehlte es auch. Kondi sowieso.  

Bin am Ende mal mit dem Floater seinem HT gefahren und muss sagen das man die Wellen am Anfang besser wegdrücken kann. Mit meinem Federweg geht das nicht wirklich. Musste springen, was einem nat. den Schwung nimmt. 

Ansonsten   


@FXO



> @steppi: meinst du ich könnte mich mal zwecks größenbestimmung in deine pressure suit quetschen? werd mir die auch bestellen, bin mir nur mit der grösse noch nicht ganz sicher...



Wenn wir uns mal sehen kannst Du es mal drüberziehen. Ich denke aber für Dich wäre eine M angebracht. Du hast nicht so viel Fett wie ich. Bei mir sitzt die schon locker. Etwas straffer wäre sicher angebracht. Ansonsten isse bequem.    der helm ist auch  

Vor einer Woche sollte Megabike welche bekommen haben. Ruf mal an und geh Probeanziehen.

Was machen die Baumaßnahmen?


----------



## Floater (1. Juni 2004)

fährt heite wer?fk, sommerain...?lasst es mich wissen!


----------



## zerg10 (1. Juni 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich fand´s ganz witzig.
> Aber mit nem switch trete ich mich platt. Hierfür ist definitiv ein HT gefragt.
> Ein recht langer double, zum Glück mit breiter Überfahrhilfe   , steht gleich vorne an. Ich schätze mal so 2,50 lang. Gegen 20:00 Uhr war ich noch ca. 30cm von der perfekten Landung entfernt. Is aber dann nix mehr geworden   Ein schöner Table, ca.2m, war echt super zu fahren. Für den Rest war das Switch einfach zu schwer zu beschleunigen und an der Wellensurftechnik fehlte es auch. Kondi sowieso.
> 
> ...



Hört sich doch ganz brauchbar an, vor allem zum Üben, damit'S im Wald besser klappt. Aber Du siehst es ja, der Trend geht eindeutig zum Freeride-HT   (Urlaubsgeld schon verplant ?)

@floater
Hier hat es gerade geregnet


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo, 

ich will mich jetzt doch noch mal nach n'em Fullface umsehn. Der 661 drückt mich selbst in XL (hab wohl ne riesen Birne). Was kann man denn sonst noch empfehlen und vor allen Dingen wo kann man hier im Großraum Stuttgart mal was anprobieren (z.B. Casco usw.?)?

grüßle
ra.


----------



## zerg10 (1. Juni 2004)

@ra.
Offtopic: Sorry wegen gestern, waren aber den ganzen Tag unterwegs. Tour wird möglichst bald nachgeholt (Evtl. mit tde und Co.) Deine Tel.-Nr. hab' ich ja jetzt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Juni 2004)

@ra.


----------



## dangerousD (1. Juni 2004)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich will mich jetzt doch noch mal nach n'em Fullface umsehn. Der 661 drückt mich selbst in XL (hab wohl ne riesen Birne). Was kann man denn sonst noch empfehlen und vor allen Dingen wo kann man hier im Großraum Stuttgart mal was anprobieren (z.B. Casco usw.?)?
> 
> ...



Sers Ra,

auch, wenn Du meine SMS geflissentlich ignorierst  , gebe ich Dir hier mal einen Tipp bezüglich Fullface: für super Passform empfehle ich den Lazer Excalibur. Geniales Teil, schön leicht und 1a Sitz. Allerdings auch kein Schnäppchen, er liegt dieses Jahr wohl bei 199 Euro. Ist aber eine Ausgabe, die sich lohnt. Ich war mit meinem jedenfalls sehr zufrieden. Sogar so zufrieden, daß ich damit gegen einen Baum gefahren bin   Der Helm hat's leider nicht überstanden, ich schon   Und das rechne ich ihm hoch an! Also eion klarer Tipp  Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wo man so ein Teil hier mal probieren kann... Weiß nur, daß die Lazer XL größer ist als die 661 XL und Dir von daher passen sollte... Bestell ihn bei HiBike, wenn er nicht paßt, geht er halt zurück...


----------



## FXO (1. Juni 2004)

Hi...
floater, das war halt die typische reiterin: kein plan, unfreundlich, und sie hat darauf bestanden dass dieser rmc nur gast auf dem reiterhof ist und das gelände "ihr" gehört, und inmitten ihrer "rennbahn" (gemeint ist die wiese aussenrum) stünde. sie hat uns dann gnädigerweise erlaubt weiterzufahren.
wichtig ist imo vor allem dass man auf dem reiterhof etwas den ball flachhält, sprich nicht wildparken, keine pferde erschrecken usw., es wäre aber in jedem fall sinnvoll mal beim rmc anzufragen...

@steppenwolf: werd gleich mal beim megabike anrufen, wusste gar nicht dass der sowas hat...


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (1. Juni 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Sers Ra,
> 
> auch, wenn Du meine SMS geflissentlich ignorierst  , ...



eh echt sorry, aber irgendwie is hier keine SMS angekommen. Was stand denn drin? (schick ggf wenn noch aktuell ein PM, die sollte ankommen.)

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Laser, werd mal drüber nachdenken ob mein Kopf soviel wert ist   .

ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (1. Juni 2004)

@ vanio 

falsche richtung.   bin im vaihinger wald unterwegs gewesen. als ich angerufen hatte und du nicht ran bist hab ich mir gedacht, dass du schon fährst. der typ hat sich bei mir net gemeldet. hab dann beschlossen meine hayes ans ht zu schrauben und bin dann ne tour gefahren, mit meinem cc bike


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Juni 2004)

@driver
Was ist denn für ein Bike geplant??  

@Floater
Nachdem ich keinen gescheiten Platz im Kino bekommen habe war ich heute am Uni-Trail. Unser Kicker is geil.  
Allerdings hat jemand die anderen beiden geschrottet.  
Aber der erste trägt einen richtig geil in die Senke. Hab zwar 3 Anfahrten gebraucht um die beste Linie zu finden aber dann wars geillllll!!!!!  

Für den Rest der Woche wirds Wetter ja evtl. nicht so toll. Mal sehen.


----------



## Sofax (1. Juni 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Unser Kicker is geil.
> Allerdings hat jemand die anderen beiden geschrottet.
> Aber der erste trägt einen richtig geil in die Senke. Hab zwar 3 Anfahrten gebraucht um die beste Linie zu finden aber dann wars geillllll!!!!!



Hat mich heute Abend auch ganz schön überrascht, dann war ich aber schon vorbei. Sah aber echt so aus, dass ich ihn morgen probieren werde!


----------



## Floater (1. Juni 2004)

@steppi mutwillig zerstört oder deppert gefahren(oder gar deppert gebaut?)


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (1. Juni 2004)

Hi,

so, jetzt meld' ich mich auch mal wieder. 

Wer von Euch ist am kommenden Sa in Bad Wildbad mit dem Bike anzutreffen, auch wenn das Wetter nicht so gut werden soll bzw. ist?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Juni 2004)

@Floater
Unserer wurde fachmännisch abgebaut. Es liegen keine Steine mehr rum.
Der andere könnte platt gebremst worden sein. Hab dann alles auf die Seite gelegt fürs nächste mal.   

@Sofax

Jo mach das mal. HAst Dir einen anderen Lenker besorgt und einen 2. einen kürzenen Vorbau? Glaub mir, Vorbau ist in 5 min. getauscht und Du hast mehr    ´

@uphill-chiller

Ich hab Besuch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sofax (2. Juni 2004)

Hat jemand Lust, heute Abend ein paar Trails unter die Reifen zu nehmen. Ich stelle mir so Bernhardshöhe, , Max-Planck, Kaba, Unitrail, Glemstal, Bärenschlösschen, Botnang, BK, Heslacher Wand vor - oder andere Vorschläge???. Vorschlag: Treffpunkt 18:00 @ Parabolspiegel. Anyone in???


----------



## Sofax (2. Juni 2004)

da sich bis jetzt noch niemand gemeldet hat, meld ich das Angebot jetzt wieder ab. Werd heute wohl erst später loskommen....


----------



## Backwoods (2. Juni 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> ich hab meinen schon.
> Wir waren doch buddeln und da hat er ihn schon mitgebracht.
> Ruf doch den Jörg mal an. Falls wir noch in Stuttgart unterwegs sein sollten würde ich eine frühere Abfahrtszeit vorschlagen.



könnte mich mal jemand (per PN) aufklären wo ihr den neuen spot geschaffen habt?

bin im übrigen dieses wochenende da. samstag ist eigentlcih schon verplant, aber sonntag hab ich zeit zum biken.


----------



## driver79 (2. Juni 2004)

@Steppenwolf-RM

rate mal.  

ist schnell, weiß, hat ne dämpfereinbaulange von 222 mm und wird manchmal mit ner orange verwechselt.


----------



## dangerousD (2. Juni 2004)

@uphill-chiller:

Hätte Samstag schon Bock, aber keine Gabel. Bekomme sie erst Samstag Mittag zurück (mit neuen Buchsen  ), dann noch einbauen etc... wird also nix.
Vielleicht hast Du ja Bock, am Sonntag mit dem H(arten)T(eil) mal auf eine BMX-Bahn zu kommen? Markgröningen oder Nussdorf... oder so.

@driver

Schon wieder eine Orange? Einmal Obst, immer Obst oder was?  Vielleicht dieses Mal eine, die nicht klappert  

@Nussdorf-Erlaubnis
Konnte bis jetzt noch nix erreichen  , bleibe aber dran!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Juni 2004)

@driver 

  hier ist der Kaufrausch ausgebrochen.   
An den Sonntagsfahrern liegt es jedenfalls nicht wenn es mit der Wirtschaft nicht bergauf geht.   
Verkauftst Du erst das andere oder ist das neue schon geordert?

@Backwoods

Kein neuer Spot. Unitrail wurde nur modifiziert. Ein gewisser Teil hat es aber nicht geschafft zu überleben. Dafür ist der Kicker am Anfang jetzt Saugeil.  
Ups    was für eine Wortwahl. Mit ordentlich Schwung sprinst Du bis in die Senke.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (2. Juni 2004)

@Steppenwolf-RM: Na dann viel Spaß mit Deinem Besuch. 

@dangerousD:Bock auf springen mit dem Ht habe ich, weiß aber nocht nicht, wie es am Sonntag zeitlich bei mir aussieht. Wäre es möglich, dass Du mir eine Beschreibung zukommen lässt, damit ich weiß, wo sie die besagte BMX-Bahn befindet? Danke schonmal. (Sorry, falls sich eine Beschreibung irgendwo innerhalb dieses Threads befindet. Lese mir nicht alles durch, was hier gepostet wird...)


Und nochmals wegen Bad Wildbad: An Fronleichnam und Sonntag (13.06.04) bin ich wahrscheinlich auch unten. Vielleicht klappt's ja dann.


----------



## Sofax (3. Juni 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Sofax
> Jo mach das mal. HAst Dir einen anderen Lenker besorgt und einen 2. einen kürzenen Vorbau? Glaub mir, Vorbau ist in 5 min. getauscht und Du hast mehr    ´



nee, noch nicht - aber wird jetzt aufgegriffen, dein Hinweis kommt gerade recht!   

@all
wie wärs mit ner Runde heute Abend? da die gestern auch bei mir nix geworden ist, mach ich nochmal den gleichen Vorschlag. Treffpunkt 18:00 Parabol?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Juni 2004)

@Sofax
Bin anderweilig verpflichtet. So wie es aussieht, sieht es schlecht aus bei mir mit biken diese Woche.  Is ja eh Matschig


----------



## zerg10 (4. Juni 2004)

Tach auch,

wer hat Zeit u. Lust am Sonntag(-nachmittag) zu fahren ? Vielleicht mal wieder eine etwas längere Runde (also mit Anstiegen u. Abfahrten) ? Die alte FK-Runde mit z.B. Philosophenweg u. Durrbach  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (4. Juni 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch,
> 
> wer hat Zeit u. Lust am Sonntag(-nachmittag) zu fahren ? Vielleicht mal wieder eine etwas längere Runde (also mit Anstiegen u. Abfahrten) ? Die alte FK-Runde mit z.B. Philosphenweg u. Durrbach  ...



so wie es ausschaut bin ich am Sonntag Vormittag unterwegs. Mal sehen, vielleicht kann man sich ja noch einigen. 

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## Sofax (4. Juni 2004)

@zerg
ich bin erleichtert, daß es dich scheinbar auch noch gibt!! 
Einer der sich auch noch zu Anstiegen bekennt   (steppi:    )

Bin am WE nicht da, da ich beim Glocknerkönig  die Sonntagsfahrer vertreten werden


----------



## zerg10 (4. Juni 2004)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> ich bin erleichtert, daß es dich scheinbar auch noch gibt!!
> Einer der sich auch noch zu Anstiegen bekennt   (steppi:    )
> 
> Bin am WE nicht da, da ich beim Glocknerkönig  die Sonntagsfahrer vertreten werden



Igitt, der Glocknerkönig sieht ja nach Asphalt aus   , aber allein dafür, dass Du immer uns Sonntagsfahrer vertrittst gibt es von mir den   

Vielleicht mal nächste Woche 'ne Runde gemeinsam radeln ?


----------



## Sofax (4. Juni 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht mal nächste Woche 'ne Runde gemeinsam radeln ?



Ja! Gerne! Wie wärs mit Mittwoch? oder am Feiertag??


----------



## driver79 (4. Juni 2004)

@Steppenwolf-RM

neues ist noch nicht geordert. wird erst geordert, wenn altes verkauft. wenn ich meinen aktuellen nicht losbekomm fahr ich den dann halt weiter, is ja noch gut. hab nur für den neuen nen gutes angebot bekommen und das ist fast nicht abzuschlagen.


@ all

hab die nächsten wochen keinen netzzugang mehr. bin nur noch über handy zu erreichen. koni hat die nummer.

cya chris


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Juni 2004)

Es geht doch nix über ein nicht funktionstüchtiges Kontrollzentrum des Forums. Das zeigt den ganzen Tag nix an. Jetzt sehe ich das hier die Hölle los ist.  

@Zerg 
Wie soll ich das verstehen? Mit Anstiegen und Abfahrten. Das machen wir doch immer. Dürrbach, Kneipbecken, Steilkante usw..
Du musst halt mal wieder öfter kommen.   Wenn ich hier an der Uni losfahre, ist meist folgende Strecke zu fahren > Botnang, Burg, Krumbach Glemseck. Da kommt schon was bei rum.   
Und manchmal find ich sogar bergauffahren gar nicht schlecht. Wenn es mein Tempo ist.  

@sofax



> Einer der sich auch noch zu Anstiegen bekennt  (steppi:   )


Wie ist das gemeint?? Das ich mich bekenne oder ehr nicht> durch smileys angedeutet? 


-----------------
Am Samstag hab ich allerdings keine Zeit zu fahren. Hab Besuch und werde mich also kümmern. Evtl. gehen wir auch biken. Aber nicht so wie sonst. Ehr Waldautobahn. Ab Donnerstag nächster Woche bin ich im Urlaub. Also nicht mehr viel Zeit zum biken. Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das nur  :kotz: Wetter ist und kaum Zeit zum Spaßhaben.   

@Sonntag
Geht jemand am Sonntag NACHMITTAG fahren? Da ist der Besuch weg und ich denke das ich ab 16:30 eine Runde am FK drehe.

@Driver
Dann viel Glück und einen guten Verkauf.


----------



## zerg10 (4. Juni 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @Sonntag
> Geht jemand am Sonntag NACHMITTAG fahren? Da ist der Besuch weg und ich denke das ich ab 16:30 eine Runde am FK drehe.



Guckst Du hier ...   



			
				zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch,
> wer hat Zeit u. Lust am Sonntag(-nachmittag) zu fahren ? Vielleicht mal wieder eine etwas längere Runde (also mit Anstiegen u. Abfahrten) ? Die alte FK-Runde mit z.B. Philosophenweg u. Durrbach ...


----------



## Vanio (4. Juni 2004)

ich hab am Sonntag Zeit und Lust zum Fahren und Nachmittags ist auch perfekt - kann ausschlafen! Also, wenn es keinen Sturm gibt, bin ich dabei!
Bis denne! Ivan


----------



## Backwoods (4. Juni 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Guckst Du hier ...




Hi,

sonntag find ich gut  

hab morgen nähmlich auch besuch und es ist grillen    angesagt!

ausserdem kann dann morgen der boden wieder gut trocknen und das wetter wird sonntag richtig gut   

sonntag nachmittag am fk klappt. kann dann vorher ncoh ausschlafen, aufräumen und die pedale ans richtig bike montieren. ich werd dann ab sifi oder uni mit dem bike rübertreten.

alternativ könnten wir auch in esslingen parken und über die trails am kernen turm zum kk rübertreten. auf dem rückweg könnte man dann mal wieder die schlucht inspizieren. ich weis allerdings noch nicht ob ich ein auto habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Juni 2004)

@zerg 
Leider gibbet noch kein Smiley für "Blind"   


@Sonntag
Genaue Uhrzeit machen wir dann morgen aus.   
Hoffentlich trocknet es noch ein wenig ab.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Juni 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich trocknet es noch ein wenig ab.


  Dauerregen


----------



## Wolle Dee-Lux (5. Juni 2004)

So, wir sind wieder aus Wildbad zurück! Wetter war leider net so der Renner. Sind nur 3 halbe Tage gefahren. Aber war auf jeden Fall geil!

N paar Fotos hab ich in meine Galerie geuppt, falls es jemand interessiert.

Und irgendjemand wollt was über den 661 SP-1-Panzer wissen. Kann jetzt mehr dazu sagen  . Er hat alles, was in seiner Macht steht, getan um mir möglichst schmerzfreie Abgänge zu bereiten. Echt Top des Teil.

Wenn das Wetter irgendwann besser wird wären wir auf jeden Fall mal für ne Runde Frauenkopf zu haben.

Grüße von den Stinky-Brüdern vom KK!


----------



## Koeni (5. Juni 2004)

Hallo  

Ich bin auch wieder da  .
Wenn's morgen gutes Wetter ist, bin ich auf jeden Fall zum Hüpfen unterwegs.
Auf BMX-Bahn hab ich nicht so Bock, das Stinky durfte währrend dem Urlaub in der Wohnung schlafen und grinst mich schon ganz gierig an   und das HT steht mit Platten im Keller.

@Wolle
Wie sieht's aus, würdet Ihr zum FK kommen, oder soll ich zum KK fahren ?
Oder habt Ihr morgen überhaupt Bock ?

Wer Lust hat, sich mir anzuschließen, der soll mal was sagen.


----------



## beat (5. Juni 2004)

Tach zusammen!

Sag mal Steppi (und evtl. auch zerg): Habe mir unlängst sagen lassen dass bei Dir/Euch nun vermehrt auch ETA (oder ECC) zum Einsatz kommt. Wie zuverlässig funktionieren die Gabeln? Bleibt die Gabel dauerhaft abgesenkt oder kommt sie langsam wieder 'raus, wie ich derzeit hier im Forum gelesen habe?

Grüße,
beat


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (5. Juni 2004)

Hi zusammen, 

nachdem sich mein Vormittags-Radeln-Termin zerschlagen hat wäre ich auch morgen Nachmittag dabei. Wann und wo sollen wir uns treffen?

@Backwoods: evtl können wir ja zusammen starten (ruf evtl. mal an)
@dang.D.: und, bisch auch dabei? Wäre schön wenn Du mir Dein privates Homevideo   wie besprochen mitbringen würdest. 

bis morgen ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (5. Juni 2004)

beat schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen!
> 
> Sag mal Steppi (und evtl. auch zerg): Habe mir unlängst sagen lassen dass bei Dir/Euch nun vermehrt auch ETA (oder ECC) zum Einsatz kommt. Wie zuverlässig funktionieren die Gabeln? Bleibt die Gabel dauerhaft abgesenkt oder kommt sie langsam wieder 'raus, wie ich derzeit hier im Forum gelesen habe?
> 
> ...



Hi Beat, 

fahre schon seit einem Jahr ne Marzo mit ETA an meinem HT. Wuppt echt gut, bis jetzt noch keine Probleme. Vorteil gegenüber den SPV und den anderen geraffel is halt ein feineres Ansprechen der Gabel wenn ETA ausgeschalten ist. Also ich bin zufrieden. 

Bis bald mal wieder, (wie geht's eigentlich dem Rücken?)

Grüßle 
ra.


----------



## Sandi (5. Juni 2004)

Servus...hab au paar neue Bilder in der Gallerie  

@Koeni: Wegen morgen kann ich noch nix sagen, muss mein Radl ersmal wieder herrichten und ausruhen von der Wildbad Woche  
Jetzt is mein Tretlager locker und hab net s richtige Werkzeug, die Steckachse vorne blockiert auch n bissle, außerdem muss ich endlich n Gabelschaft kürzen und bissle Öl nachfüllen^^

ich denk ich schon morgen ersmal mein Tretlager und dann könn mer ja nächste Woche oder so an FK gehn. Wir melden uns dann einfach wenns passt.

Gruß Sandi


----------



## Koeni (5. Juni 2004)

@Sandi
Gut, ich bin dann wahrscheinlich morgen mittag am FK untwerwegs. Ich schick Dir mal meine Handynummer, dann könnt Ihr Euch melden, falls Ihr Bock habt zu kommen.

@Rest
Wie schon geschrieben bin ich morgen am FK, allerdings nicht erst nachmittags, sondern je nach Lust so ab ca. 12-13Uhr

@Ra
Kam das Bild nicht an ?

@Sofax
Die Bestellung ist jetzt da, kommst Du morgen vielleicht auch mal vorbei, dann bring' ich's mit.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Juni 2004)

Hi, ich meld mich für morgen ab.
da es heute geregnet hat, konnte ich heute keine Rund drehen. 
Werde deshalb morgen früh mit meinem Bekannten die Waldautobahnen    abklappern.


@beat
Ich find´s eta   
Bergauf rein und ne gute Sitzposition. 
Konnte noch nicht feststellen, dass das Teil wieder herauskommt.
HAb aber auch bergab schon vergessen es zu lösen. Blödes Gefühl.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (6. Juni 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @
> @Ra
> Kam das Bild nicht an ?



Moin Koeni, 

sorry, web hat Deine Mail automatisch als Spam erkannt und in den Ordner "unerwünscht" gepackt. 

Vielen Dank und bis später,

ra.


----------



## Koeni (6. Juni 2004)

Ich bin heute doch erst etwas später oben, hab länger gepennt, als ich dachte und muss auch noch am Bike schrauben. Ich weiß jetzt nicht so genau, wie lange ich brauche, poste halt dann nochmal.


----------



## Backwoods (6. Juni 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin heute doch erst etwas später oben, hab länger gepennt, als ich dachte und muss auch noch am Bike schrauben. Ich weiß jetzt nicht so genau, wie lange ich brauche, poste halt dann nochmal.




später is gut!

ich muss jetzt erstmal was frühstücken und dann aufräumen. kann noch nicht sagen wann und wie (auto oder bike) ich komm.

@ holk ich ruf dich später mal an


----------



## dangerousD (6. Juni 2004)

@heute nachmittag fahren:

Mangels eines geeigneten Vorderrades für mein Nicolai werde ich heute wohl mit dem Hardtail nach Markgröningen oder Nussdorf auf die BMX-Bahn fahren... Eine Tour mit dem kleinen Biest fällt aus, weil zu klein   
Vielleicht hat ja wider Erwarten jemand Lust, mit zu kommen?  

@holk
Hmmm, das wird dann wohl nix mit der Übergabe. Bin allerdings auch morgen abend noch da, vielleicht können wir ja ein Treffen (notfalls auch ohne Bikes  ) arrangieren... Meld' Dich mal, Telefonnummer hast Du ja... irgendwie ist Deine Nummer auf meinem Handy aber nicht mehr up to date, warte daher auf Deinen Anruf!


----------



## Koeni (6. Juni 2004)

Bin ab ca. 15.00Uhr am FK und treff mich mit Chris.


----------



## Vanio (6. Juni 2004)

Bin dann auch gegen 15 Uhr da! Bei der Haltestelle oder den Kickern!???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (6. Juni 2004)

Hi,

Ra.bretzeln und ich kommen etwas später, so gegen 1530 an die stelle (mit dem auto)

bis später


----------



## dangerousD (6. Juni 2004)

OK, ich habe verstanden... keiner will was mit mir zu tun haben 

Egal, ich fahr trotzdem - nach Markgröningen. Wünsche Euch viel Spaß! Bin ab jetzt bis ca. 16.30 in MG am Start, vielleicht kommt ja doch noch jemand vorbei... bis denne!


----------



## beat (6. Juni 2004)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Beat,
> 
> fahre schon seit einem Jahr ne Marzo mit ETA an meinem HT. Wuppt echt gut, bis jetzt noch keine Probleme. Vorteil gegenüber den SPV und den anderen geraffel is halt ein feineres Ansprechen der Gabel wenn ETA ausgeschalten ist. Also ich bin zufrieden.
> 
> ...



Hi ra. und danke für die Info!
Dem Rücken geht es wieder einigermaßen gut und biken ist Gott sei Dank auch wieder drin. Richtig harte Trailrunden traue ich der Sache aber noch nicht zu. Dafür muss früher oder später sinnvollerweise wohl ein Fully her  . Bis dahin mach ich erstmal weiter viel Strassentraining mit dem Rennrad. Dir noch eine schöne Trailsaison!

Gruß,
beat


----------



## Backwoods (6. Juni 2004)

Hi,

@ beat: eta ist nur zu empfehlen. funzt sau geil. hab das in meiner z1 fr am votec seit einigen wochen und hilft bergauf echt viel   . der 2003 hebel ist etwas fummliger als der 04er. geht aber auch während dem fahren problemlos.

@rest

frauenkopf war heut nciht so wirklich der bringer. war halt lustig glitschig nach dem regen gesten   . nach dem kickern oben ist man immer ziemlich auf die bäume zugeschlittert. koeni hat am schluss auch mal einen kleinen mitgnommen und dabei deutlich schlehcter abgeschnitten als der baum   

dafür hab ich die rinne mal kopfüber ohne bike ausprobiert. das bike ist merkwürdiger weise in der einfahrt "liegengeblieben"


----------



## zerg10 (7. Juni 2004)

Hi ihr Materialshredder,

sonst seid ihr aber alle heil geblieben, oder ? War ihr jetzt nur auf der Kickerstrecke oder auch mal wieder im Durrbach bzw. den anderen Trails ?
(Musste gestern leider leider schon wieder grillen...   )

Donnerstagnachmittag (bei halbwegs schönem Wetter) könnte ich zwei Plätze u. 'ne Passage nach Wildbad anbieten. Jemand Zeit u. Lust ?

@beat
Bin jetzt seit ca. 1 Monat ETAler u. sehr zufrieden damit. Hab' auch bei längeren Touren nix von "Zurückfedern" o.ä. gemerkt. Bekommt von mir einen uneingeschränkten   

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (7. Juni 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstagnachmittag (bei halbwegs schönem Wetter) könnte ich zwei Plätze u. 'ne Passage nach Wildbad anbieten. Jemand Zeit u. Lust ?



Moin Zergle, 

hört sich gut an, werd des mal mit der Family und unseren Plänen abstimmen. Kannst mir ja auf alle Fälle mal ein Platz warm halten. 

Kette rechts. 
ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Juni 2004)

Diese Frauenkopfgegebenheiten hab ich mir vorstellen können.
Nachdem es am Freitag ab 14:00 Uhr geregnet und vor Samstag 13:00 nicht aufgehört hat, war das fast klar  
Am Botnangtrail wars nicht so schlimm. Ich war auch ehr gemütlich unterwegs. 
Werd heute evtl. ein Ründchen drehen. Wer Lust hat kann sich ja melden. So ab 16:45 am Spiegel.

Mittwoch FK??? Dann sollte es auch wieder halbwegs trocken sein.
Obwohl, es soll ja regnen.


----------



## zerg10 (7. Juni 2004)

@ra.
Alles klar. Platz ist reserviert.

@Steppi
Geht es bei Dir nicht früher ? Hab's Rad nämlich dabei u. wollte mal Degerloch u. evtl. FK antesten ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Juni 2004)

@zerg

Sorry, aber vor 16:30 am Spiegel geht nix.
FK ist, wie oben schon gesagt wurde, glitschig. Das gilt dann auch für den Dürrbach und zum Kneipbecken. Also ich werde hier Botnang, Krumbach und Glemseck fahren. Da meine Knie noch nix sind wird das auch ehr gemütlich.   Wie immer halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (7. Juni 2004)

@Steppenwolf
Schade. schade. Hab' heute nämlich einen Arbeitskollegen im Schlepp u. da wäre ein Tourguide nicht schlecht   

Wie war das mit Mittwoch ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Juni 2004)

Mittwoch bin ich zu 98%   auch unterwegs. Da können wir mal wieder zum Fk. Ich denke das es bis dahin getrocknet hat. 
Wo fahrt Ihr dann heute? FK? Wenn nicht, ruf ich nachher mal durch.
Ich werde dann heute so ein paar Schlüsselstellen probieren.


----------



## zerg10 (7. Juni 2004)

Mittwoch ist jetzt fest. Werde meinen HT-Kollegen mal mitschleppen.

Heute geht's Degerloch hoch, dann rüber nach Kaltental, Sophienstift runter und den Rest hab' ich schon wieder vergessen. Seine Hausstrecke halt ...
Bericht folgt dann morgen


----------



## Sofax (7. Juni 2004)

Mittwoch: ich bin ja eher für später fahren, da alles andere immer problematisch mit der Arbeit ist.
Deshalb würd ich gerne 17:30 als Treffpunkt vorschlagen. wie siehts für euch aus? Treffen wir uns am Parabolspiegel und fahren dann zum FK rüber?


----------



## Sofax (7. Juni 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Sofax
> Die Bestellung ist jetzt da, kommst Du morgen vielleicht auch mal vorbei, dann bring' ich's mit.



@Koni
ich war ja gestern noch aufm Großglockner (in metertiefem Schnee - zum Glück nur neben der Straße  )
Aber wie siehts denn aus, kommst du Mittwoch auch mit?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Juni 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Seine Hausstrecke halt ...
> Bericht folgt dann morgen



Wenn sich lohnt, dann merk Dir die Strecke. Dann filtere alles unnötige heraus und bilde kurze Anfahrtswege zu den Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (7. Juni 2004)

Ich werde wahrscheinlich morgen fahren, für Mittwoch ist schon wieder schlechteres Wetter angesagt.
Falls das Wetter doch gut sein sollte warte ich am FK auf Euch und führe meine Drohung vom Antitourer in die nächste Phase  .


----------



## tde (7. Juni 2004)

Nach Gardasee-601er-Steinigung und sonntäglicher Straßen-Marathon-Folterung kann ich mir morgen durchaus vorstellen, ein paar entspannte FR-Kilometer am FK zurückzulegen. Nach Feierabend (ca. 17.30 Uhr). Außer Koeni sonst noch jemand eventuell am Start?


----------



## Backwoods (7. Juni 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ihr Materialshredder,
> 
> sonst seid ihr aber alle heil geblieben, oder ? War ihr jetzt nur auf der Kickerstrecke oder auch mal wieder im Durrbach bzw. den anderen Trails ?
> 
> ...



ist alles heilgeblieben

logo waren wir (ra und ich) noch im dürrbach. wir ham ja ivan vorher getroffen und der sah ziemlihc sauber aus  

ich frag mich allerdings immer noch wie er das gemacht hat. fahrrad getragen   . wir ham inkl. bike nciht so toll ausgesehen. war alles noch ziemlich geflutet


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Juni 2004)

@Koni
Bist Du nur noch an den Kickern? Keine Trails mehr  
Antitourer  Dat kann ich dann nicht nachvollziehen.
Klär mich doch bitte mal auf.


----------



## Koeni (7. Juni 2004)

@steppi
Doch, ich fahr klar noch die eine oder andere Tour mit, aber im Moment will ich halt mehr hüpfen und so weiter.
Lange Touren werde ich nur mit HT bestreiten und am FK macht's mir mit'm Stinky schon mehr Spaß.Und die Trails am FK find ich bis auf Dürrbach irgendwie nichtmehr so spannend.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Juni 2004)

@zerg 

Moin,
ich denk hier kommt eine Tourenbeschreibung.  

Hast Du schonmal in den Ausflug Thread geschaut???
Wie sieht es im Juli bei Dir aus? Und ggf. mit Deiner Top Unterkunft?  
Würde sich super anbieten.  Müssen wir morgen mal besprechen.

@all 
Ist sonst nochwer heute am FK?

@Koni
Panzer ist verpackt


----------



## zerg10 (8. Juni 2004)

@steppi
War eigentlich nix Neues dabei, quasi eine kombinierte Degerloch-Kaltentaltour. Zumindest habe ich wieder jemanden für die Sonntagsfahrer rekrutiert, Kollege will nämlich ab morgen regelmässig mit.
(Wie lange bist Du denn im Urlaub ?) 

Juli ist okay u. das Angebot mit dem Quartier im Bayrischen Wald steht weiterhin. Müssten uns halt mal auf einen Termin einigen.

@sofax
Wie war's am Sonntag ?


----------



## tde (8. Juni 2004)

@Steppi: siehe oben, hiermit bestätigt. Ich werde so gegen 17.00 Uhr von satdtmitte aus losfahren und dann später am FK sein.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Juni 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Juli ist okay u. das Angebot mit dem Quartier im Bayrischen Wald steht weiterhin. Müssten uns halt mal auf einen Termin einigen.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Bin ab 28. wieder da.
> ...


----------



## Sofax (8. Juni 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @sofax
> Wie war's am Sonntag ?



Mörderisch wars! Zwischendurch habe ich diese schaiß Straße echt verflucht, die immer nur bergauf geht und überhaupt nicht aufhört. :kotz:
Als ich dann aber oben war und mich dabei um 13min ggü letztem Jahr verbessert hatte wars doch klasse gewesen. Und da ich jetzt knapp 2h5min gebraucht habe gibts fürs nächste Jahr auch wieder ein klares Ziel!   

Morgen:
wie siehts aus, sie dihr mit 17:30 Treffpunkt Spiegel einverstanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (8. Juni 2004)

Hi,

wie war das doch gleich mit der dirtline an den ufa kinos? is die noch in bau? kann man da trotzdem schon/noch fahren?

wir hatten überlegt das morgen mit dem afterworkride mal vorbeizuschauen.

kann mal jemand posten wie's da gerade so aussieht. wenn da eh nix geht können wir uns die asphalt tour durch die stadt auch schenken.

Thx


----------



## Koeni (8. Juni 2004)

@Backwoods
Das könnt Ihr Euch getrost schenken. Die Haufen, die anfangs nach Tables aussahen, sind jetzt ein Kinderspielplatz und die Strecke ist für'n Orsch.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Juni 2004)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> wie siehts aus, sie dihr mit 17:30 Treffpunkt Spiegel einverstanden?



Da kann ich nicht zusagen. Hab noch keine Ahnung was ich heute machen werde. Evtl. fahr ich gleich nach der Arbeit zu FK. Kickern.  
Werde noch ein wenig an der Technik feilen.
Falls Du kommen solltest, kannst Du ja mal vorbei schauen.

 neuer Vorbau und Lenker


----------



## zerg10 (9. Juni 2004)

Mist, bei mir wird's heute nix, gerade jetzt wo ich ein bisschen Gefühl für die Kicker bekommen habe. 

@All
Wer will denn jetzt morgen nachmittag mit nach Wildbad ? Ra ? Koni ? Tschakaa ?  Wetter.com sagt ein Regenrisiko von nur 10% voraus ...

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (9. Juni 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @All
> Wer will denn jetzt morgen nachmittag mit nach Wildbad ? Ra ? Koni ? Tschakaa ?  Wetter.com sagt ein Regenrisiko von nur 10% voraus ...
> 
> CU,
> Zerg



Bei mir schaut's guat aus

ra.


----------



## zerg10 (9. Juni 2004)

@Ra.
Prima, soll ich Dich so zwischen 13:00 u. 13:30 bei Dir abholen ?


----------



## Sofax (9. Juni 2004)

da ich jetzt erkältet bin ( :kotz: ) wirds bei mir heute schon wieder nichts...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Juni 2004)

@Sofax
Gute Besserung.
Bin auch schon seit Freitag erkältet. Halsweh gehabt und jetzt Schnupfen.  
Geh trotzdem biken. 

@rest

Treff mich heute mit Michel um 17:00 Uhr am Spiegel. Wer Lust hat bitte melden.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (9. Juni 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Ra.
> Prima, soll ich Dich so zwischen 13:00 u. 13:30 bei Dir abholen ?



ehr 13.00 h, aber wann ist denn das Nachmittagsticket gültig 14.00h???

@backwoods: Kannst Du mir noch mal kurz deinen Weg von Sifi nach WB schildern ?

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (9. Juni 2004)

@Ra.
Versuche so früh wie möglich zu kommen. Und der Nachmittagstarif gilt ab 14:00Uhr. Mir reicht sogar die einfache Schleppliftkarte, weil ich sowieso nur Dual u. BikerX fahre ...


----------



## Koeni (9. Juni 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Ra.
> ... weil ich sowieso nur Dual u. BikerX fahre ...



Genau das ist mein Problem, wenn wir dann sowoeso nur getrennt unterwegs sind ist ja auch nicht das Wahre.

@Ra
Willst du auch nur BikerX und Dual fahren, oder würdest Du mich auch auf dem DH unterstützen ?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (9. Juni 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das ist mein Problem, wenn wir dann sowoeso nur getrennt unterwegs sind ist ja auch nicht das Wahre.
> 
> @Ra
> Willst du auch nur BikerX und Dual fahren, oder würdest Du mich auch auf dem DH unterstützen ?



aber logisch will ich auch mal den DH ausprobieren, den Zerg den überreden wir einfach dass er mitfährt, oder??

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## Sandi (9. Juni 2004)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> aber logisch will ich auch mal den DH ausprobieren, den Zerg den überreden wir einfach dass er mitfährt, oder??
> 
> Grüsse
> ra.



Hehe aber geb nach dem 1. Mal net gleich auf, am Anfang ischs heftig aber nach n paar Abfahrten geht alles  

Und den alten Downhill (DH2) müsst ihr euch net geben, ich fand den ********  

Wegen FK könnten wir vielleicht mal n Termin übernächstes Wochenende anpeilen, am 15. kommt mein Rad zum KD, dann müsst ichs am WE wieder haben

Gruß Sandi


----------



## Koeni (9. Juni 2004)

@Sandi
Voll und ganz Deiner Meinung, DH1 top DH2 Flop  .

@Ra+zerg
Na gut, dann wäre ich auch mit dabei, hab zwar nicht so'n gutes Gefühl bei Bike auf der Heckklappe, aber einmal wird's es schon überleben  .
Wie, wo, wann... ?
Ach, es gibt ja noch das Telefon, das benutz ich jetzt einfach mal  .


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Juni 2004)

So, bin jetzt mal im Urlaub   
Montag geb ich meine Gabel bei Cosmic ab und hoffe das sie ferig ist in 2 Wochen.   
Viel Spaß in Wildbad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricktick (9. Juni 2004)

Hmm. Kann ich fast nicht nachvollziehen, der alte DH hat schon seinen Reiz, ist halt schwer flüssig zu fahren.
Fährt denn jemand von euch morgen DH in Wildbad?
Ich würde gern ein wenig Hardtail fahren.


----------



## tschakaa (9. Juni 2004)

ich kann leider noch immer nicht meine rechte fußsohle stark belasten, aus wildbad downhillfahren wird leider nichts. Falls mich morgen trotzdem mit nach Wildbad nehmen könnte wäre ich voll erfreut! Würde dann im Schwarzwald gemütlich eine schöne tour drehen während ihr euch den bikepark gibt!   
falls wer einen platz frei hat bitte mir ne pm schicken oder mich anrufen:
01siebensechs 271 28 033 danke


----------



## driver79 (9. Juni 2004)

so wie ich das jetzt überflogen hab fahrt ihr morgen nach wb. werd vormittags schon hinfahren und noch nen bischen schrauben. dann den dh2 und bikerx rocken.



@tschakaa 

kann dich mitnehmen. meld mich mal morgen bei dir. so ca. 9:30 uhr.


----------



## Koeni (9. Juni 2004)

@driver
Hey Du Sack, ich denke Du hast kein Internet. Da will man einmal ohne Dich fahren und schon drängst Du Dich wieder auf.
Nee, komm bitte mit, dann wird's sicher lustiger.

@ricktick
Ich glaube das liegt daran, dass der 1er DH enger ist und man manchmal keine Linie wählen kann, d.h. wer gut fährt, hat vielleicht auch da seinen Spaß, ich bisher aber noch nicht.

@zerg
RUF    MICH    AN!!


----------



## Backwoods (9. Juni 2004)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> ehr 13.00 h, aber wann ist denn das Nachmittagsticket gültig 14.00h???
> 
> @backwoods: Kannst Du mir noch mal kurz deinen Weg von Sifi nach WB schildern ?
> 
> ...



von sifi aus die calwer strasse richtung darmsheim und dann weiter nach grafenau döffingen. jetzt blos nicht gerade aus richtung weil der stadt sondern nach links richtung ostelsheim abkürzen und weiter nach althengstett. am ortsausgang die b295 in einer kurzen rechts links kombi nach neuhengstett überqueren. weiter über ottenbronn nach hirsau. 

von dort wie gewohnt über calmbach in wildbad einfallen. dauert 40-45 min von mir aus.

viel spass


----------



## Backwoods (10. Juni 2004)

Hi,

will vieleicht jemand am sonntag nochmal nach wildbad?

dann stellt sich auch ein echter trainings und verbesserungs effekt ein wenn ihr 3 tage später gleich nochmal Dh fahrt.

aber halt nur bei guten wetter. wenns glitschtig is muss ich mir das net geben. die steine auf dem dh sind nicht so "weich" wie die rinne am FK


----------



## tschakaa (10. Juni 2004)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> so wie ich das jetzt überflogen hab fahrt ihr morgen nach wb. werd vormittags schon hinfahren und noch nen bischen schrauben. dann den dh2 und bikerx rocken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, danke!
weist du wo ich in etwa wohn? (nahe uni in vaihingen)


----------



## Koeni (11. Juni 2004)

Hat jemand Lust am Sonntag ein bisschenfahren zu gehen ?

Meine Bremsscheibe ist nicht verbogen, ich hab das Bike weggebracht, die wollen es bis Dienstag richten. Am So würde ich HT fahren, entweder FK, oder irgendwo an der Solitude.


----------



## tschakaa (11. Juni 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand Lust am Sonntag ein bisschenfahren zu gehen ?
> 
> Meine Bremsscheibe ist nicht verbogen, ich hab das Bike weggebracht, die wollen es bis Dienstag richten. Am So würde ich HT fahren, entweder FK, oder irgendwo an der Solitude.


wäre nicht abgeneigt, kann aber nur bis späten nachmittag


----------



## Koeni (11. Juni 2004)

Ich bin wahrscheinlich schon morgen irgendwo unterwegs, weiß nur noch nicht wo, würde jemand fahren und hat 'ne Idee ?
Vielleicht fahr ich auch nur nach Nußdorf, hab eigentlich aber mehr Lust auf Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschakaa (11. Juni 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin wahrscheinlich schon morgen irgendwo unterwegs, weiß nur noch nicht wo, würde jemand fahren und hat 'ne Idee ?
> Vielleicht fahr ich auch nur nach Nußdorf, hab eigentlich aber mehr Lust auf Wald.


ja, warum eigentlich nicht schon morgen, muss nur um 1h daheim sein, ansonsten hätt i nix vor. Im Kaltental hätt ich eine neue stelle endeckt die ganz nett ist.


----------



## Koeni (12. Juni 2004)

Naja, um eins zuhause sein wird halt knapp. Muss erst noch was essen usw. weil ich erst aufgestanden bin und dann noch am Radel schrauben.

Eine große Runde wird's bei mir sowieso nicht, weil mir zu matschig ist.

Vielleicht morgen dann ?


----------



## tschakaa (12. Juni 2004)

hätt eigentlich eher an nachmittag, also so gegen 3 zb? würd ah nur max. 1 stunde oder so fahren wollen


----------



## Koeni (12. Juni 2004)

Hab's jetzt erst gelesen, war ca.2,5h unterwegs (Botnang, Krumbach, Uni...) und bin jetzt wieder daheim.


----------



## Backwoods (12. Juni 2004)

Hi,

was geht jetzt morgen ab?

ich werde nachmittags ne runde drehen. fragt sich nur wo und wann genau? FK, Dürrbach etc. ist nach der Sinnflut warschienlich zu matschig   das schwere gerät ist gerade geputzt  

kann ich noch ein paar leute für wildbad begeistern?

Ansonsten fahr ich halt auch von sifi richtung solitude und burg D. vielleicht find ich ja den ein oder anderen trail vom afterworkride am mittwoch wieder.

@tschakaa: was und wo meinst du im kaltental?

alternative wäre von ES Oberntal über den Kernenturm mal rüber zum KK und auf dem Rückweg die Schucht checken


----------



## tschakaa (12. Juni 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Hab's jetzt erst gelesen, war ca.2,5h unterwegs (Botnang, Krumbach, Uni...) und bin jetzt wieder daheim.


hey da war ich auch!


----------



## tschakaa (12. Juni 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> @tschakaa: was und wo meinst du im kaltental?


in heßlach und zwar
birkenkopf->talstation standseilbahn 
und "rudolf sophien stift" -> talstation standseilbahn  
gibts  ganz nette trails


----------



## Backwoods (12. Juni 2004)

Hi @ all,

wer weiss wo es gerdade folgende reifen billig bzw. überhaupt lieferbar gibt?

Maxxis Minion (front) 26x2.5 in st 42a (notfalls geht auch 60a)
Maxxis High Roller 24x2.5 in 60a

vielleicht kann man wegen porto auch demnächst zusammen was bestellen.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (13. Juni 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @ all,
> 
> wer weiss wo es gerdade folgende reifen billig bzw. überhaupt lieferbar gibt?
> 
> ...



Hi,

frag' mal beim Ralph von www.mountainbikes.net .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FXO (13. Juni 2004)

@backwoods: frag mal beim megabike, die haben diverse maxxis-reifen da...


----------



## Floater (14. Juni 2004)

wer will morgen nachmittag/abend fahren? FK oder uni-solitude...oder...?
@koni vermisst du eigentlich dein "zivi im dienst" t-shirt....


----------



## Koeni (14. Juni 2004)

@Floater
Leider keine Zeit, muß lernen und Fussball kucken  .

Das T-Shirt hab ich nicht vermisst, aber wenn du's hast, dann gib's her.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (14. Juni 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @ all,
> 
> wer weiss wo es gerdade folgende reifen billig bzw. überhaupt lieferbar gibt?
> 
> ...



wenn Du was bestellst, kannst Du mir evtl. auch ein paar Maxxis DH-Schläuche mitbestellen. Ich glaube die werden bei der Freeraid ganz nützlich sein. 

Grüsse 
ra,


----------



## dangerousD (14. Juni 2004)

@maxxis-Käufer

Servus Leute, bin auch mal wieder online. Nach einem verregneten WE in Willingen... dort hatte ich ausgiebige Gelegenheit, die HighRoller unter widrgsten Bedingungen zu testen. Bin sehr zufrieden, Kurvenlage nahezu horizontal möglich  Knieschoner empfohlen!  Aber auch der Larsen TT ist genial... habe mir gleich ein Set für mein Hardtail geholt, dann geht noch einiges mehr in Nußdorf oder Markgröningen oder Sommerrain... Jetzt müßte ich nur mal wieder im Ländle sein  Aber das wird schon noch, demnächst... und Ihr erfahrt es als erste!


----------



## Backwoods (14. Juni 2004)

Hi,

mit den reifen ist es zum  :kotz: !!   kein shop hat beide zum gleich losschicken auf lager. die sagen immer es dauer min 3-4 tage. einer meinte auch die sind vom importeur gerade nicht lieferbar.

freut mich aber dass die wirklich gut sein sollen.

jetzt gleich nochmal ne frage die morgen auch nohc in den ddd tech talk stelle: kann es sein dass es den high roller in 24" (!!!) gar nicht in 2.5 sondern nur in 2.7 gibt? hab ich heut 1x am telefon zu hören bekommen. steht auch selten bei den online shos im programm, manchmal halt schon.

@ra.bretzeln: willst du nciht lieber einen nokian schlauch nehmen?

Thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphill-Chiller (14. Juni 2004)

Hi,

Bikers-Paradise aus Bad Wildbad versteigert grad über ebay Highroller und Minion: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9198&item=3682891600&rd=1

Den Highroller gibt es definitiv auch in 24" * 2.5".
Siehe auch www.maxxis.com .


----------



## Backwoods (15. Juni 2004)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Bikers-Paradise aus Bad Wildbad versteigert grad über ebay Highroller und Minion: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9198&item=3682891600&rd=1
> 
> ...



Thx für den Hinweis   Der preis ist geil   

muss die sache mal überdenken, den der highroler für hinten ist halt ein 2.7 und der minion für vorne hat halt die 60a. ich wollte halt lieber den highroller in 24 x 2.5 und den minion in st42a.

da es aber ein ziemlicher act wird den highroller in 24x2.5 zu bekommen. den hat echt keiner da (hab heut viel telefoniert). und genauso den minion in st42a werd ich da evtl   zuschlagen 

besser zu breit als zu schmal   

@dangerousD: welche gummimischung hast du auf den highrollern?

ist ja toll das der typ schon wieder für die schwalbe werbung macht. der hat die aber immer noch nur in 2.35 und die schwalbe dinger sind schmaler geworden als früher. so ca 3 mm . das gilt auch für dem space. hab gestern gerade auf den lightfreerider einen neuen aufgezogen und der ist sichtbar schmaler als der alte   ausserdem hab ich nen al mighty in 24 x 2.35 und der ist auch schmaler als der alte space mach so 5,75 oder 5,8 mm in die breite!

ich glaub auch nicht dass der highroller oder minion weniger grip ham als der schwalbe. der vorteil liegt wohl nur im gewicht vorallem im geringen rollwiederstand von Al. und das macht nix ich brems ja eh dauernd


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (15. Juni 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin backwoods,

ich habe mit beiden keine Erfahrung, würde mich aber voll auf Deine Empfehlung verlassen. Ich würde ein Pärle mit bestellen, kannst Du mir vorher noch sagen was die (ca.) kosten?

muchas gratias
ra.


----------



## zerg10 (15. Juni 2004)

@ra.
Kann mich da Backwoods nur anschliessen, die Nokianschläuche sind zwar sackschwer, aber dafür unverwüstlich ...


----------



## Floater (15. Juni 2004)

nochmals: will heute jemand fahren, gehe selbst auf jeden fall...


----------



## tde (15. Juni 2004)

@Floater: si senor, ich will auch fahren. FK nach Feierabend (ca. 17.30 Uhr) inklusive Dürrbach, etwa 2 Std. Ich schick Dir mal mein Mobilnummer per pm.


----------



## dangerousD (15. Juni 2004)

@Backwoods
Ich persönlich habe jetzt vorn den Mobster DH in 26x2.5 und 50a drauf, hinten den HighRoller in 26x2.5 und 60a. Habe mit den Jungs von Maxxis geplaudert, die meinten, das wäre für den ernsthaften Hobbyfahrer genau das richtige (jedenfalls was die Mischungen angeht, den Mobster fahre ich auch nur, weil ich ihn noch hatte - der ist nämlich mordsschwer!) Die Slow Reezay Mischung (42a) hat zwar Mega-Grip, aber auch einen gigantischen Abrieb und damit Verschleiß. 50a ist also die Geldbeutelschonendere Variante.
Außerdem habe ich mir sagen lassen: für super Seitenhalt und geringen Rollwiderstand empfiehlt sich der Lopes Bling Bling. Mit der durchschlagsicheren Karkasse ist der sogar für heftigen DH-Einsatz (Wildbad läßt grüßen...) geeignet. Und wiegt kanppe 100g weniger als der HighRoller. OK, das ist kein wirkliches Argument - der geringere Rollwiderstand aber schon. Schließlich fährt man ja auch ab und zu mal bergauf.  Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob es den in 24" gibt... aber mit dem Telefonieren kennst Du Dich ja jetzt aus 
Hoffe, ich konnte helfen!


----------



## ricktick (16. Juni 2004)

Slow Reezay ist 40, nicht 42.
Vorne kann man sonen weichen Reifen schon fahren, der hält ne ganze Weile, hinten eher nicht.
Von der Breite her würde ich nen 2.5er fahren, das ist ideal.
Den Blingbling gibt es nicht in 24", am HR macht der für DH auch kaum Sinn, da er auf der Lauffläche fast garkein Profil hat. Die Seitenstollen sind identisch zum Minion Front, man könnte also sagen der Blingbling ist ein Minion Semislick, hat also null Bremsgrip, dafür guten Seitenhalt und geringen Rollwiederstand. Den Blingbling würd ich für Dual nehmen.

Hinten bist ja aufgrund des 24" Laufrades eigentlich auf den Highroller angewiesen. Wenn Du ihn in 2.5 bekommst is super, 2.7 geht zur Not aber auch, der Highroller rollt so oder so furchtbar schlecht 

Vorne musst Dir halt überlegen was Du willst.
Der Highroller ist halt ein prima Allrounder. Gemacht ist er eigentlich für tiefe Böden, bzw wenn es etwas feucht ist, geht aber auch im trockenen noch ganz gut.
Wenn Du nur bei trockener Witterung fährst kannst Dir auch überlegen nen Minion Front zu fahren. Der hat noch besseren Kurvengrip und rollt wesentlich leichter als der Highroller. Ich würd nen 40er nehmen.
Weitere Alternative ist der Al Mighty in 2.35. Der ist breit genug, rollt unwahrscheinlich gut und hat in der Gooey Gloey Mischung noch nen ganz guten Grip und deckt ein ziemlich breites Spektrum ab.
Da fällt mir ein...... den gibts auch in 24"..... hmm. Währe meine erste Wahl am Hinterrad, da er guten Grip bietet, leicht rollt und nen sehr guten Durchschlagschutz hat. Einziger Nachteil am Al Mighty ---> schwer.

Wenn Du viel oder gern bei Regen fährst kannst vorne mal nen Michelin C16 testen, der ist unschlagbar wenns richtig nass wird.

Gruß, Basti der ständig mit den Reifen rumprobiert.


----------



## zerg10 (16. Juni 2004)

> Da fällt mir ein...... den gibts auch in 24"..... hmm. Währe meine erste Wahl am Hinterrad, da er guten Grip bietet, leicht rollt und nen sehr guten Durchschlagschutz hat. Einziger Nachteil am Al Mighty ---> schwer.



@Backwoods
Für welches Rad soll es denn sein ? Wenn's für das F7 ist, kann ich Dir den kleinen Bruder vom Al Mighty, den Racing Ralph in 24x2.4 empfehlen. Baut zwar nicht so breit wie der Space, hat aber eine geniale Traktion im Wald. Ist auch angenehm leicht, nur halt nix für das richtig grobe Gelände ...


----------



## beat (16. Juni 2004)

Tach allseits!

Wer errät wo genau das ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (16. Juni 2004)

@beat
Die "Kante" ?


----------



## Koeni (16. Juni 2004)

beat schrieb:
			
		

> Wer errät wo genau das ist?




Wer soll denn das erkennen bei der miesen Qualität?  

Aber mir darfst du es verraten.


----------



## Backwoods (16. Juni 2004)

Hi,

wenns am FK ist, ist es wohl was ganz neues, sonst hätten wirs schon früher gesehen.

ich bin da leider noch nie vorbeigekommen. vieleicht so mehr richtung botnang, burg d, kräherwald, feuerbach?

spann uns nciht so lange auf die folter! gibts da noch mehr


----------



## Backwoods (16. Juni 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Backwoods
> Für welches Rad soll es denn sein ? Wenn's für das F7 ist, kann ich Dir den kleinen Bruder vom Al Mighty, den Racing Ralph in 24x2.4 empfehlen. Baut zwar nicht so breit wie der Space, hat aber eine geniale Traktion im Wald. Ist auch angenehm leicht, nur halt nix für das richtig grobe Gelände ...




Die Reifen kommen ans Big Hit und sind rein für den Park gedacht, nicht zum rumfahren im wald.


ans votec kommt mir nix anders als der space für hinten und der fat albert (front only, wenn der alte runter ist) für vorne. vielleicht probier ich auch mal den space für voren. steht aber gerade nicht an, hab noch einen guten drauf und demnächst ncoh einen vom bh dh übrig.


----------



## Backwoods (16. Juni 2004)

ricktick schrieb:
			
		

> Slow Reezay ist 40, nicht 42.......
> 
> Hinten bist ja aufgrund des 24" Laufrades eigentlich auf den Highroller angewiesen. Wenn Du ihn in 2.5 bekommst is super, 2.7 geht zur Not aber auch, der Highroller rollt so oder so furchtbar schlecht
> 
> ...



Erstmal DANKE an alle die sich an der reifendisskusion beteiligt ham    

Hab mich jetzt entschieden. aus kostengründen hab ich dei reifen von bikers paradise genommen die gerade bei ebay vertickt werden. der preis (24,- Euro) und die sofortige verfügbarkeit waren doch 2 unschlagebare argumente. dafür hab ich halt jetzt den minion leider in 60a für vorne und der highroller für hinten ist 2.7 breit (auch 60a)

denke mal ich komm damit klar. für den fall dass der highroller doch zu breit ist hab ich noch den al mighty in 2.35 im keller. fand den gar nciht so schwer, hatte aber keine waage dabei. wird nalchgeholt wenn ich ihne gegen den heigroller tausche. bin mit dem al auch gut zurecht gekommen. aber mir fehlt halt der direkte vergleich. 

ich find den Al immer noch ziemlcih schmal in 2.35. rollen tut der echt extrem leicht, dafür hat das ding beim upill rein gar kein grip ist also nix für FK.

ich werde weiter dran argbeiten den minion in 26x2.5 42a super tacky zu bekommen und den Highroller in 24x2.5 vorerst bin ich aber gut versorgt.

Leider hat mich der zahnarzt gestern mit skalpell fräse und sonstigen üblen tools ziemlich lahmgelegt. ich weiss nicht ob ich am wochenende wieder fahren kann. momentan bekomm ich den fullface nicht über die backen  aber die wiesheitszähne mussten auch unten mal raus


----------



## Backwoods (16. Juni 2004)

Kaumn bin ich mal daheim und hab etwas zeit, müll ich den threat mit längeren postings zu  

eins muss ich aber noch loswerden  :

hab mir am montag mal ne neue (feierabend) runde zurechtgelegt und bin auch gleich mal los trails zu suchen, damit ich nicht immer die üblichen in fast der selben reihenfolge und die räder krieg.   

Start beim mir (logo) oder halt oben am krankenhaus in sifi. dann ist der wilhelm-ganzhorn-weg (steht im stattplan) überraschender weise über große strecken ein ganz brauchbarer singeltrail. 

anschliessend gibts paralell zu der strasse die von büsnau aus (magstadter str.) unter der autobahn durch, am rasthof vorbei nach sifi-hinterweil bzw. maichingen (stuttgarter str.) geht einen netten trail der auch ziemlich lang ist. leider eher eben, aber besser als bergauf   . das stehen sogar noch die überreste eines kickers und der 2m Tabel ist noch einigermassen intakt, aber nicht so hoch. müsste mal etwas geshaped werden. 

dann gehts auf forst schotter asphalt mit highspeed leicht abwärts naach norden richtung warmenbronn. am ende der "ewigkeitsallee" gibts einen fahrbahren singletrail uphill (eher kurz). evtl muss auch mal ein stück geschoben werden.

..und schwupps steht man schon oben an der strasse die von büsnau nach warmenbronn geht. wenn man die strasse überquert steht man genau am höchsten punkt des forstweguphills der vom glemseck aus unter der fiedensbrücke durchgeht. 

da es leider irgendwann dunkel wird musste ich an dieser stelle leider abbrechen und bin zur brücke runter und auf den üblichen trails heim.

man kommt auf der neuen runde aber sehr bequem an diesen höchten punkt und könnte das mit den beiden trails bei warmenbronn kombinieren. bin da nur ein einziges mal gefahren, weil mir der uphill und forstweganteil vom glemseck aus immer zu blöd war. ich glaub holle hat mir die trails gezeigt und hatte sie vom michl  

damit ich nicht solange suchen muss wäre ein guide praktisch. der 2. trail endet dann unten an den regenauffangbecken (oder so) am/unterm autobahndreieck leonberg.

gibts eigentlich oberhalb/hinterm rappenhof noch trails?


----------



## Koeni (16. Juni 2004)

So, das Stinky ist wieder fit und wenn morgen die besch... Physikarbeit überstanden ist, dann hab ich auch wieder Zeit zum biken.
Hat also morgen jemand Zeit (Lust ist ja wohl keine Frage  ) mich am FK zu unterstützen ?
Ich hoffe es ist nicht zu matschig. Wenn das Wetter bis morgen abend hält, sollte es doch eigentlich einigermaßen befahrbahr sein, oder ?

@Backwoods
Komm doch morgen, mit den dicken Backen brauchst du sowieso kein Helm, hast doch Seitenaufprallschutz  .


----------



## tschakaa (16. Juni 2004)

ricktick schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du viel oder gern bei Regen fährst kannst vorne mal nen Michelin C16 testen, der ist unschlagbar wenns richtig nass wird.
> 
> Gruß, Basti der ständig mit den Reifen rumprobiert.


was haltest du vom michelin mud? der ist ja auch ziemlich weich und hat ein gscheid hohes profil. kenne leider nur den nokian mud im vergleich - der ist aber aufgrund seiner härte großteils nur für snow-dh geeignet


----------



## dangerousD (16. Juni 2004)

ricktick schrieb:
			
		

> Slow Reezay ist 40, nicht 42. [...]
> Den Blingbling gibt es nicht in 24", am HR macht der für DH auch kaum Sinn, da er auf der Lauffläche fast garkein Profil hat. Die Seitenstollen sind identisch zum Minion Front, man könnte also sagen der Blingbling ist ein Minion Semislick, hat also null Bremsgrip, dafür guten Seitenhalt und geringen Rollwiederstand. Den Blingbling würd ich für Dual nehmen.
> [...]



Na ja, 40... 42...man kann sich ja mal irren  
Was den BlingBling angeht: ich weiß, Du bist ein alter Hase - aber irgendwie hat doch jeder seinen eigenen Fahrstil. Mir persönlich ist eben guter Seitenhalt wichtig, Bremsgrip kann ich vorn genug aufbauen. Ist halt Geschmackssache...  Vielleicht kommen wir ja mal dazu, das IRL auszudiskutieren  

Infolge mangelnder Verfügbarkeit hat sich die Diskussion hier ja eh schon erledigt, nun kann der Axel selbst ErFAHRungen sammeln. Sofern er wieder fit ist... Gute Besserung!  

Ach ja, bin am WE höchstwahrscheinlich im Ländle. Allerdings "nur" mit dem Hardtail... hey *Floater*, dann können wir ja das Üben von Step-Ups nachholen   Und villeicht kommt noch jemand mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (17. Juni 2004)

Kommt schon, schaut mal aus dem Fenster, besseres Wetter geht nicht, bewegt Eure Hintern heute zum FK  .

@zerg
Kann ich dich mit der schon lange überfälligen MP3 locken?


----------



## zerg10 (17. Juni 2004)

@Koni
Geht bei mir leider nicht,   , hab' meiner Frau in einem Anfall von geistiger Umnachtung heute frei gegeben ...

Morgen vielleicht ?


----------



## ricktick (17. Juni 2004)

> was haltest du vom michelin mud? der ist ja auch ziemlich weich und hat ein gscheid hohes profil. kenne leider nur den nokian mud im vergleich - der ist aber aufgrund seiner härte großteils nur für snow-dh geeignet



Der DH Mud3 ist super wenns richtig matschig wird und der Boden tief ist. Zwar geht der Mud3 im Vergleich zu anderen Matschreifen noch recht gut auf nassen Wurzeln und Steinen, verglichen mit einem "Nassreifen" aber trotzdem schlechter. 
Der DH Mud braucht also demnach ne Strecke, nasse Wiesen oder Wald mit hohem Bodenanteil und wenig Steinen also. In Wildbad beispielsweise wirst nie nen Matschreifen brauchen weil zu wenig Erde da ist.



> Na ja, 40... 42...man kann sich ja mal irren
> Was den BlingBling angeht: ich weiß, Du bist ein alter Hase - aber irgendwie hat doch jeder seinen eigenen Fahrstil. Mir persönlich ist eben guter Seitenhalt wichtig, Bremsgrip kann ich vorn genug aufbauen. Ist halt Geschmackssache...  Vielleicht kommen wir ja mal dazu, das IRL auszudiskutieren



Ich wollte dich nicht kritisieren 
Für den Blingbling muss es halt richtig trocken sein, dann isser ok.


----------



## Koeni (17. Juni 2004)

@Wolle&Sandi
Seid Ihr am Wochenende mal oben am Korber Kopf, oder habt Ihr Lust uns am Frauenkopf zu besuchen ?

@all
Will von Euch am WE jemand fahren ?


----------



## Backwoods (17. Juni 2004)

aber klar doch,

muss nur erstmal abwarten wie das mit meinen hamsterbacken so wird.

eigentlich müsst ich auch meine neuen reifen in wildbad abholen. und nur abholen rentiert sich auch net. dann ist das porto billiger.

morgen abend weiss ich mehr. denke aber eher erst sonntag.

btw: kennt jemand die HP von race tech, dem dämpferladen (rt3) ?


----------



## beat (17. Juni 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @beat
> Die "Kante" ?


- Ist nicht am FK, falls Du das meintest!


			
				Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Wer soll denn das erkennen bei der miesen Qualität?


- Aber Interesse geweckt, oder?


			
				Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mir darfst du es verraten.


- Gern doch! Auf einer gemeinsamen BikeTOUR. 


			
				Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> wenns am FK ist, ist es wohl was ganz neues, sonst hätten wirs schon früher gesehen.


- Da wär' ich mir mal nicht so sicher... 


			
				Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> vieleicht so mehr richtung botnang, burg d, kräherwald, feuerbach?


- Nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht ganz richtig! Fakt ist: Du, Koeni, Steppi & Co. haben es deutlich näher vor der Nase als ich 


			
				Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> gibts da noch mehr


- Schon möglich! 


			
				Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> spann uns nciht so lange auf die folter!


- Das Angebot mit der Biketour steht! Am besten wir treffen uns an den Bärenseen oder an der Solitude. Dann können wir gemütlich (!) zur Location rüberbiken und ich lasse Euch dann Eurer Sprunglust fröhnen. Habe ja eh den längeren Heimweg  !


			
				Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> gibts eigentlich oberhalb/hinterm rappenhof noch trails?


- Und ob!

Gruß
beat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (17. Juni 2004)

Dann tipp ich jetzt nochmal auf das waldstück zwischen warmenbronn und der A8 bei Leonberg. das wollt ich eh in meine neue runde mit einbeziehen.

Andererseits käme auch noch das gebiet zwischen (westlich) des krumbachtals (forchenwald) rappenhof und leonberg in frage. da hab ich mich noch nie hingewagt   

ich will aber erst die beiden trails bei warmenbronn wiederfinden und dann gehts auf die andere seite der autobahn


----------



## tde (18. Juni 2004)

@all: postet mal bitte eure WoEnd-Vorhaben, dann kann ich leichter planen, wo und ob ich mich einklinke.

War heute am FK mit Koeni. Der zweite Kicker ist jetzt noch ein Stück höher und katapultiert einen nun komisch hoch hinaus. Also Vorsicht beim Schwungnehmen  Ansonsten war's wie immer nett dort und nicht zu feucht. Wir haben dort noch einen hammerharten CC-HT-Fahrer (ohne Helm, aber mit Klappspaten   ) getroffen, der alle Hügel gesprungen ist. Allerdings mit anschließendem Speichenbruch  . Der Mensch hatte auch keinen Respekt vor der Kante, und den Dürrbach ist er auch ziemlich souverän gefahren. Respekt, zeigt mal wieder, dass Material nur sekundär von Bedeutung ist  

Greetz


----------



## beat (18. Juni 2004)

tde schrieb:
			
		

> ohne Helm... Respekt, zeigt mal wieder, dass Material nur sekundär von Bedeutung ist
> 
> Greetz



...finde ich irgendwie nicht so bewundernswert


----------



## zerg10 (18. Juni 2004)

tde schrieb:
			
		

> @all: postet mal bitte eure WoEnd-Vorhaben, dann kann ich leichter planen, wo und ob ich mich einklinke.



Meine Vorhaben:
Freitag: Ab nachmittag (15:30) erst Degerloch, dann FK. Keine längeren Anstiege, bin mit dem HT unterwegs ...
Samstag: /
Sonntag: Nachmittag hätte ich wohl Zeit



> ...finde ich irgendwie nicht so bewundernswert


Da stimme ich Beat zu. Wann bist Du eigentlich wieder am Start ?


----------



## tde (18. Juni 2004)

@Beat: war vielleicht missverständlich, mein Respekt bezog sich nicht auf's Nicht-Helm-Tragen, sondern darauf, dass der Typ mit einem untermittelklassigen Hardtail all das (genauso gut) gefahren ist wie unsereins mit Federwegs-Panzern. 

@zerg: vielleicht dann Sonntag.


----------



## beat (18. Juni 2004)

Ne klar, hat mich auch etwas gewundert. Allerdings möchte ich bei dieser Gelegenheit auch noch bemerken, dass ich für unsachgemäßem Gebrauch von Fahrradteilen oder ganzen Fahrrädern eigentlich auch nur äußerst geringfügig Bewunderung übrig habe. Mit dem falschen Fahrrad durch's Gelände bolzen kann so ziemlich jeder. Die ganzen Kicker sturzfrei mitzunehmen gelingt vielleicht nicht jedem, dem Material ja aber offensichtlich auch nicht. Jetzt ist ein Speichenbruch ja nicht so tragisch. Dass kann einem beim FR-Bike theoretisch schon auch mal passieren. Das alleine wäre ja nicht so verwunderlich, aber Deiner Beschreibung nach war die Person ja mit einem definitiv nicht für solche Zwecke ausgelegten Bike unterwegs. Und da habe ich z. B. mit Thommi (Ihr erinnert Euch...) so meine Erfahrungen gemacht. Es grenzt schon etwas an ein Wunder, das seine Brodie-CC-Alu-Feile schon etliche 2-Meter-Jumps und ständige Hüpfereien+Wheelies etc. bisher ohne Ermüdungserscheinungen weggesteckt hat. Insofern verhält es sich da eigentlich nicht viel anders wie mit dem Helm: Wer mit dem falschen Bike fährt gefährdet nicht nur das Material sondern im worst case auch sich selbst  !

Gruß
beat


----------



## Koeni (18. Juni 2004)

@zerg
Ich hätte heute schon auch Lust, nur ist's mir zu matschig. Gestern war schon matschig, obwohl die Sonne davor lange geschienen hat


----------



## zerg10 (18. Juni 2004)

@koni
Dann vielleicht zum Sommerrain ?


----------



## Sandi (18. Juni 2004)

Servus

@Koni: dieses Wochenende passt bei mir leider net so gut...schreib am Montag Physikklausur und muss noch fett lernen, außerdem sind hier in Winnenden am WE die Winnender Radtage und da muss ich bissle helfen. Vielleicht klappt's dann endlich nächstes Wochenende oder so!

hatte mein Rad ja grad beim Check nach WIldbad und mir hats mein Innenlager zerlegt...Steuersatz is auch kaputt  Da merkt man halt gleich welche Parts dem Downhill net gewachsen sind  
hab jetzt auch anderes Öl in der Gabel (10er) und auch mehr ml! jetzt dürfte die Gabel net mehr bei jedem Drop durchschlagen

Bis dann und viel Spass am FK oder wo auch immer

Gruß Sandi


----------



## boerni (18. Juni 2004)

@alle die am sonntag biken gehen wollen
ich wär auch dabei um mal die stuttgarter leute besser kennen zu lernen. also das mit den reifen in wildbad abholen und dann gleich noch einbisschen fahren klingt auch nicht schlecht.
bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (18. Juni 2004)

@zerg
Sommerrain mag ich doch nicht so gerne. Ich geh' dann heute nicht biken, sondern Sa, So, oder beides.


Wildbad hätte ich zwar Bock, aber letztes Mal hab ich mir schon die Bremsaufnahme verzogen und in's Geld geht's auf Dauer auch, deshalb bin ich wohl irgendwo in oder um Stuttgart unterwegs.
Auch wenn die Stinker aus Winnenden keine Zeit haben würde ich zum KK fahren falls jemand mit kommt.


----------



## zerg10 (18. Juni 2004)

@Koni
Biste aber noch nie mit dem Stinker gefahren, oder   ? Okay, dann treffen wir uns wohl alle am Sonntag am FK (wenn's Wetter gut ist).

@All
Gerade hat beim Bike-Dating einer gepostet, dass die morgen am UFA-Palast fahren wollen. Kennt einer von Euch den aktuellen Zustand dieser "Bahn" ?


----------



## Koeni (18. Juni 2004)

Ja, die Bahn ist ein Witz. Der Bodenbelag ist total erdig und jetzt nach regen matschig ohne Ende. Ich war vor zwei Wochen mal dort, weil ich dachte es wird was gebaut.
Wenn da nix mehr passiert, ist die Strecke total für'n A....
Und das beste ist das riesige Schild am Eingang, auf dem sowas ähnliches wie "Stuttgarter Dirtpark" steht.  

Sorry, aber wer das gebaut hat, der hat keine Ahnung.


----------



## dangerousD (18. Juni 2004)

So Leutz, der Onkel ist auch im Lande!
Meine Planung für's WE: Hardtail-Heizen (mangels Fully), am liebsten Nußdorf, evtl. Markgröningen  . Muß meine neuen Larsen's einfahren  . Und außerdem an ein paar Tricks üben... letztes WE habe ich in Willingen mit geliehenem BMXTB schon mal ein paar One-Eighties gestanden, da will ich noch dran feilen. Auch am Flug-Style...   

Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand? Würde mich freuen, wenn ich nicht allein los muß... außerdem sind die BMX-Bahnen bei diesen Wetterbedingungen schön griffig! 

@floater
Los, raff Dich auf!

@zerg
Wolltest doch schon immer mal was Neues kennen lernen, oder?

@koni
Net immer jammern, fahren!


----------



## dangerousD (19. Juni 2004)

Hey, whuzzz uuuuppp??? Hat Euch das Wetter die Sprache verschlagen? Na gut... Meine Einstellung kennt Ihr ja, steht oben. Wäre für Ausritte am späten Nachmittag/frühen Abend zu haben. Ich werde jetzt erst mal noch ein wenig lernen, wer Bock hat, kann sich ja via Handy melden... RUUUFT-MICH-AN!


----------



## ricktick (19. Juni 2004)

KK ist ziemlich trocken für den Fall, dass ihr allergisch gegen Matsch seid


----------



## Koeni (19. Juni 2004)

Ihr habt's gehört, also nix wie hin  .
Würde mich jemand begleiten für den Fall, dass es morgen nicht regnet ?

@dangerous
Auf BMX-Bahn bin ich irgendwie nicht so heiß, werde jetzt erstmal die Bude putzen und dann noch einkaufen und natürlich (oleole) Fußball schauen  . Ist zwar ein Sport für Bauern und Dorfdeppen, aber als Dorfdepp geh ich glaub' noch durch  .

Also, dann lasst mal hören wegen morgen.


----------



## ricktick (19. Juni 2004)

Morgen solls ja schon wieder besser werden.
Heute dürften die Bedingungen da oben optimal sein, ich werd heut mittag mal raufschauen. Es scheint aber die letzten Tage viel gergnet zu haben, der untere Drop ist irgendwie gewachsen


----------



## Sandi (19. Juni 2004)

ricktick schrieb:
			
		

> Es scheint aber die letzten Tage viel gergnet zu haben, der untere Drop ist irgendwie gewachsen



 So könnte mans auch sagen  
naja, muss jetzt ersmal schaun was mit meinem Fuß geht, wenns bis Montag net besser is geh ich mal zum Arzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boerni (19. Juni 2004)

hi,
wenn jemand morgen zum kk geht würd ich mich gerne anschließen. ich war noch nie da und würde da gern mal fahren.
gruss


----------



## Koeni (19. Juni 2004)

@boerni
Okay, dann lass uns das doch machen. Wo soll ich dich denn einsammeln, kannst du irgendwo in die Nähe der B10 kommen ?
Feuerbach oder Zuffenhausen vielleicht ?
Und wann soll's losgehn ?

@all
Hey Ihr Faulnasen, von Euch niemand Lust ?


----------



## dangerousD (19. Juni 2004)

@koni

Nix Faulnase, nur Hardtail-Fahrer! Das würde im Prinzip ja nicht gegen Korb sprechen, aber ich muß halt auch ein bißchen lernen. Die letzte Prüfung im gesamten Studium steht bevor!   Die wollte ich nicht in den Sand setzen...   deshalb muß ich die verbleibende Freizeit etwas intensiver nutzen und gehe auf die BMX-Bahn. Da ist man so schön KO hinterher  So, wie es aussieht, gehe ich morgen aber wohl allein los. Wird halt heimlich geübt  
Euch viel Spaß am KK, bin ja dann ab demnächst auch wieder für derlei Spaß zu haben!


----------



## tschakaa (19. Juni 2004)

i war gestern&heut in wildbad und bin voll k.o. . morgen wird wohl ein bikefreiertag werden.
der bereich um den martinsdrop beim dh1 war übrigens am nachmittag mit normalen reifen (highroller) nimma gut zum fahren. extrem glitschig und tiefer, aufgeweichter schlamm überall.


----------



## boerni (19. Juni 2004)

@ koeni
ich hab auchg ein auto ich würde dann direkt zum kk kommen. von mir aus können wir uns so um 12 dort treffen


----------



## ricktick (19. Juni 2004)

Jo, nachdem es heute mittag doch noch länger geregnet hat ist es am KK nun auch ziemlich nass.
Ich geh eher nach Wildbad, das is schöner zu fahren bei Schlamm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (19. Juni 2004)

@ricktick
Meinst du, es lohnt sich nicht morgen dort hin zu fahren ?


----------



## ricktick (19. Juni 2004)

Schwer zu sagen, trocken wird es jedenfalls nicht sein.
Wenn du ohehin nen längeren Weg hast würde ich mal kommen wenn das Wetter besser ist.
Ich kann das evtl. nicht objektiv beurteilen, ich fahr gern wenns nass ist, die meisten anderen aber nicht.


----------



## Koeni (19. Juni 2004)

@boerni
Was meinst du, probieren wir's aus ?
Wildbad ist mir für morgen zu stressig und zu kostenaufwendig.


----------



## boerni (19. Juni 2004)

@koeni
also ich hätt schon bock. wann wärst du denn da?


----------



## Koeni (19. Juni 2004)

Sagen wir so um 12.30Uhr?
Weißt du wo es ist, sollen wir uns unten am Parkplatz treffen, oder oben ?


----------



## boerni (19. Juni 2004)

@koeni
ich weis so ungefähr wo das ist ich war schon aufdem parkplatz unten am ende der strecke, ich glaub da find ich wieder hin. also bis dann um ca 12:30


----------



## Koeni (20. Juni 2004)

Wetteronline sagt schlechtes Wetter vorraus, ich hab aber trotzdem Lust, hab mich in letzter Zeit vor zu vielen Schlammschlachten gedrückt.
Ich schick dir mal noch meine Handynummer, falls irgenwas schief läuft.


----------



## Backwoods (20. Juni 2004)

Hi,

die nähte in meinem backen fühlen sich noch nicht so unbedingt nach biken oder sport an...

..und bei dem wetter fällt es leichter zu verzichten. ich werd also daheim bleiben. der peter hatte meine reifen so zeitig weggescickt, dass sie gestern schon da waren. der postbote hat die dinger erstmal für motorad reifen gehalten.   

ich werde nachher in ruhe die reifen wechseln (&wiegen) und dann mal die breiten nachmessen.

vielleicht kann ich morgen abend ne kleine rudne richtung warmenbornn/glemseck fahren. ansonsten ist das nächste wochenende leider schon anders verplant.


----------



## Wolle Dee-Lux (20. Juni 2004)

Ich komm auch hoch! Gibt auch ne kleine Überraschung. Wurde n Bissl umgebaut  .


----------



## Backwoods (20. Juni 2004)

Sodele,

um die Reifendiskussion zu vollenden hier ncoh einige infos:

ich finde den Highroller in 24 x 2.7 nicht übermäßig fett, der baut auf ner double track auch nicht viel breiter als der schwalbe space 2.35!

Minion 26x2.5 auf Doubletrack 59 mm 1320g
Highroller 24x2.7 auf doubletrack 61,5 bis 62 mm 1260g
Schwalbe Al Mighty 24x2.35 auf doubletrack 57 bis 57,5 mm 1140 g
Schwalbe Space DD (älter) 24 x 2.35 auf doubletrack 60 mm, 850 g, der neuere ist 2 bis 2,5 mm schmaler, wiegt dafür aber 1000g 

Im Übrigen ist es ziemlich egal auf was für ne flege der reifen kommt die breite ist immer fast gleich. hatte den Fat albert light 26x2.35 vorne gleichzeitig auf 3 felgen und der ist immer 58 mm breit, egal ob Mavic X223 (schmalspurfelge) Single oder Doubletrack. das einzige was sich ändert ist die höhe! kann man schlecht mit dem messschieber messen, da ja die felgen unterschiedlich sind. merkt man aber deutlich, wenn man die dinger nebeneinander stellt und ne wasserwaage drüberlegt.

das einzige was mir zu meinem glück noch fehlt ist vorne ne 42er gummimischung. wenn die mal irgendwo günstig verfügbar ist bitte beschied geben. vielleicht kann man dann mit anderen teilen zusammen was bestellen.

das argument von ricktick mit gewichts-nachteil des al mighty gegenüber dem highroller ist jetzt wohl auch entkräftet    ich hab zwar 2.7 und 2.35 verglichen, denke aber der 2.5 highroller wird etwa genauso schwer sein wie der 2.35 al m.

...und ich bin immer noch der meinung, die 2.35 AL's sind zum Freeriden Dhillen oder streeten etwas zu schmal

so, jetzt gibts F1 und Fussball


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricktick (20. Juni 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Sodele,
> 
> um die Reifendiskussion zu vollenden hier ncoh einige infos:
> 
> ...



Sind das Herastellerangaben oder hast du den Reifen gewogen?
Ich hab ihn mit 1400g gewogen, waren allerdings Vorserienreifen.


----------



## Backwoods (20. Juni 2004)

ricktick schrieb:
			
		

> Sind das Herastellerangaben oder hast du den Reifen gewogen?
> Ich hab ihn mit 1400g gewogen, waren allerdings Vorserienreifen.



Alle Angaben, egal ob gewicht oder breite sind mit eingener Federwage oder Messschieber bestimmt worden   

beim gewicht kannst du eher noch 10g abziehen. hab großzügig abgelesen.
hast du vielleicht einen 26" gewogen?


----------



## ricktick (21. Juni 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> hast du vielleicht einen 26" gewogen?



Achso, natürlich.
Dann hast du wohl Recht


----------



## boerni (21. Juni 2004)

@koeni
ich ist dein sequenz von gestern. leider nur drei bilder weil der sprung nicht lang genug für 16 war  die qualität ist leider nicht so gut aber ich finde es geht. bis dann


----------



## zerg10 (21. Juni 2004)

So, hallo zusammen,

zu dem Wetter sag' ich jetzt mal nix, nur soviel: Heute ist (angeblich) Sommeranfang.

@Danger
Komme also nich' nach Nussdorf, bin u. bleibe Schönwetterbiker.

@All
Bin am Freitag mal wieder Degerloch gefahren, ausser einem Kicker vor der 180° gibt es eigentlich nix erwähnenswertes. Hab' dann mit den Jungs, die ich kennengelernt habe, noch 'ne kleine Streetsession veranstaltet, bis uns der SSB-Mensch aus dem Bahnhof geworfen hat   

Is' hier jemand evtl. für Mittwoch zu haben ? FK ?


----------



## dangerousD (21. Juni 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Danger
> Komme also nich' nach Nussdorf, bin u. bleibe Schönwetterbiker [...]



...und Weichei! Also hier in Schwieberdingen ist es *TROCKEN*, und die Bahn in Nußdorf ist sogar *STAUBTROCKEN*. Aber Du bist ja voreingenommen  Vielleicht raffst Du Dich ja doch noch auf, würde mich freuen... oder reicht die Kondition nicht?


----------



## Koeni (21. Juni 2004)

@boerni
Ja, ist doch ganz okay, so ne Sequenzoption an der Kamera ist auf jeden Fall ganz witzig.

@zerg
Also am KK war gestern Topwetter, am FK war's sicher noch matschig wie Sau. Wenn das Wetter mitmacht, bin ich am Mittwoch vielleicht dabei.


----------



## zerg10 (21. Juni 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> ...und Weichei! Also hier in Schwieberdingen ist es *TROCKEN*, und die Bahn in Nußdorf ist sogar *STAUBTROCKEN*. Aber Du bist ja voreingenommen  Vielleicht raffst Du Dich ja doch noch auf, würde mich freuen... oder reicht die Kondition nicht?



Warum glaube ich Dir nicht     ? Hier hat es erst heute morgen, dann 2xvormittags u. gerade eben noch geregnet.

Wir sehen uns dann zum Formtest am Mittwoch bzw. nächstes WE   ...


----------



## Koeni (21. Juni 2004)

@zerg
Bei uns ist's wirklich trocken und Nußdorf ist bestimmt befahrbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (21. Juni 2004)

@Koni & Danger
Jaja, wenn's bei mir passt komme ich dann doch nach Nussdorf. Für alle die auch hinwollen, aber nicht wissen, wo diese Metropole liegt:



			
				koni schrieb:
			
		

> Am einfachsten für dich ist wahrscheinlich B10 bis Ausfahrt Hochdorf, dann an der T-Kreuzung in Hochdorf rechts, nächste wieder rechts nach Riet, von Riet nach Nußdorf und dort gleich die erste rechts und gleich wieder rechts in den Reithof. Ganz nach hinten durch, da steht die Bahn.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (21. Juni 2004)

@zerg: wie schaut's bei Euch mit der Freeraid aus? Seid ihr dabei,wann geht's los, wo übernachtet Ihr und wie treffen wir uns? noch Fragen?

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## Sandi (21. Juni 2004)

hi 

ich war jetzt mal beim Arzt (wegen Freitag bei der neuen Hühnerleiter am KK) 
is ne Sprunggelenkskapselquetschung  ... keine Ahnung wie lang des dauert bis ich wieder richtig fahrn kann...ich hol mir aber auf jeden Fall noch andere Schuhe zum biken die über den Knöchel gehen! 
BTW kennt da jemand gscheide die auch ne griffige Sohle ham?   

Ich bzw wir melden uns dann mal wegen FK! Wird aber wohl erst so in 3 Wochen was... dieses WE Bad Wildbad mal zuschaun wie die Pros da runter heizen, nächstes Wochenende bin ich auf Studienfahrt, aber dann könnts mal klappen  

Gruß Sandi


----------



## Koeni (21. Juni 2004)

@Sandi&Wolle
Gute Besseung Ihr Bruchpiloten  .

Heute war ich mal wieder Fotograf, die Bilder sehen auf dem Display irgendwie immer besser aus, aber sie sind trotzdem ganz gut.


----------



## Floater (22. Juni 2004)

@sandi:
probier doch mal die 661 race brace, hilft auch meinem srungelenk nach 2 bänderrissen. versuch aber die pro version zu kriegen, habe die normale und pro macht viel besseren eindruck zwecks haltbarkeit.
wenn du partout hohe schuhe willt: vans sk8 hi
aber race brace iss besser


----------



## Sandi (22. Juni 2004)

hmm jo stimmt...die wärn bestimmt au net schlecht! 
Will die halt mal davor anprobieren net dass die drücken!  
Brauch aber definitiv ne Stabilisierung im Fußgelenk!  

Gruß Sandi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (22. Juni 2004)

@sandi

Auch erst mal gute Besserung... falls Du doch noch nach Schuhen suchst: Airwalk hatte (oder hat) einen knöchelhohen im Programm, sogar mit Lace-Saver (Klappe über die Schnürbänder). Eine fast originalgetreue Kopie davon gibt es auch von Titus' Hausmarke Spider, guckst Du unter www.titus.de


----------



## Sandi (22. Juni 2004)

Danke
Ich werd mir mal die SixSixOne Fußgelenksschützer anschaun, die scheinen doch ganz gut zu sein!

Gruß Sandi


----------



## zerg10 (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

bin gerade in einem biketechnischen Formtief. Wetter ist mies u. keine Änderung in Sicht.
Freeraid Classic u. Lenzerheide klappen bei mir dieses Jahr nicht u. so wenig wie dieses Jahr bin ich schon lange nicht mehr gefahren.  :kotz:

Muss ich jetzt echt Schlechtwetterbiker werden ?   

Verregnete Grüsse,
Zerg


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (23. Juni 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Freeraid Classic u. Lenzerheide klappen bei mir dieses Jahr nicht



wieso denn das auf einmal? ich dachte Du wärst angemeldet, ich hab extra ein Bier für Dich mit eingekauft   

dann trinke ich es eben auf Dein Wohl.

meldsch Dich mal 
ra,


----------



## Sofax (23. Juni 2004)

@zerg
Hmm, ziemlich schade, dass das nicht klappt!   

@Ra
ohne zerg fehlt mir natürlich die Fahrgelegenheit. Gibts bei dir für mich noch ne Chance mitzukommen?
Von wann bis wann hast du denn geplant? ich hatte bisher für Freitag frei und geplant morgen nach der Arbeit loszudüsen und Sonntag wieder zurückzukommen.

Ich könnte auch dein Bier mittrinken ....


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (23. Juni 2004)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> Hmm, ziemlich schade, dass das nicht klappt!
> 
> @Ra
> ...



hi Sofax, 
wir fahren morgen früh schon los und fahren erst Dienstag Abends zurück. Wir wollen noch in l'Alpe d'Huez, Let Gets und Morzine vorbei. Da wir schon zu zweit sind und die Räder im Auto transportieren würde das auch eng (wir fahrn net mit meinem Auto).

Du bist aber herzlich zum Biertrinken eingeladen. 

Überleg's Dir, aber ich kann verstehen wenn Du nicht die gesamte Strecke alleine fahren willst. 

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo Jungs,
wie schaut es hier denn so mit biken aus?
Da ich letzen Montag meine Gabel bei Cosmic abgeben habe, muss ich morgen früh noch umbauen.   Aber auf ein Ründlein am Abend hätte ich schon Bock. 

Fährt hier jemand zum Southside? Da könnte man sich ja auf ein    treffen.


----------



## Backwoods (23. Juni 2004)

Hi, 

bei mir wirds nix mit biken heut (fussball muss schon sein) und dieses wochenende. WE ist schon anders verplant!

werde das ländle freitag nachmittag verlassen und erst sonntag abneds später wiederkommen. das wetter soll ja gut werden. hab schon ein cabrio mit ordentlich hubraum und ps besorgt und dann gehts aufs volleyball freiluft tunier ins hessenland - mit viel   

wir müssen unseren titel verteidigen   auch auf der party  

also viel spass beim biken


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Juni 2004)

@Backwoods 
Wenn Du die Reifen mit 40er Mischung gefunden hast, lass es mich wissen. 
Dann können wir zusammen bestellen.

Viel Action beim Volleyball. 
Du schaust doch nur zu , oder? Mit Hamsterbacken.  

@Ricktick
Wenn Du doch so viel mit den Reifen testest, wo bekommt man denn eine 50er oder 40er Mischung? Die Angebote sind ja immer 60a.


----------



## Floater (23. Juni 2004)

...also ich fahr zum southside!
braucht noch jm. ne mitfahrgelegenheit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (23. Juni 2004)

@Steppi
Bei mir liegt noch ein Onyx-Singletrack Vorderrad und ein Satz Highroller von Dirk für dich.
Morgen muss ich lernen, ich geh dann vielleicht am Freitag fahren.
Am Wochenende geh ich nochmal nach Korb, die Streckenverhältnisse dort sind nach Regen viel besser als am FK und die Strecke rockt. Wer kommt mit ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Juni 2004)

@Koni
Wenn´s passt, können wir ja am Dienstag am FK fahren. Dann nehm ich die Sachen mit. Und mach mir bitte nicht den Mund wässrig.  
Ich hoffe das bis Mittwoch oder Donnerstag meine Gabel wieder hier ist. Dann können wir mal wieder zum KK.   
Wie ist der 2. Kicker am FK? Ich fand den   . Aber tde meinte ja das er geändert wurde. Da es ja nun fast Dein "Hausberg"    ist, was meinst Du dazu oder besser gesagt,wie isser?

@Floater

Ich meld mich dann per SMS auf ein    an der Bar. Oder doch lieber Schorle


----------



## Backwoods (23. Juni 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Backwoods
> Wenn Du die Reifen mit 40er Mischung gefunden hast, lass es mich wissen.
> Dann können wir zusammen bestellen.



Die 42a sind gesucht als minion 26 x 2.5
Ich will ja nicht wegen erhöhtem verschleiss ne familienpackung bestellen

geben tuts die schon ziemlich häufig, nur hat die keiner auf lager liegen! es wird gerne behauptet das dass besorgen 3-4 tage dauert   . kennt man ja. es war nur einer so ehrlich, glaube bikeparts online, der gesagt hat dass es bei maxxis momentan 3-4 wochen dauern könnte. deswegen hab ich auch nix bestellt. wir könnnen ja in 2 wochen nochmal ne anfrage starten.

wenn jemand einen al mighty 24x2.35 testen will ich hab einen rumliegen. verkaufen is aber erstmal nicht! will mal den unterschied zum highroller ausprobieren!


----------



## zerg10 (24. Juni 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Steppi
> Am Wochenende geh ich nochmal nach Korb, die Streckenverhältnisse dort sind nach Regen viel besser als am FK und die Strecke rockt. Wer kommt mit ?



Auf die Gefahr hin mal wieder kurzfristig absagen zu müssen: KK am Samstagnachmittag (ab 14:00) wäre ich auch dabei, diesmal auch mit Doublespringen und so (Keine Drops).


----------



## Koeni (24. Juni 2004)

Ist morgen mittag jemand fahrwillig ?
Wenn ja, sagt mir bescheid, wenn nein geh' ich nach Nußdorf (was nicht heißen soll, dass ich dort niemanden dabei haben will)
Muß nur irgendwann mal rüber zu Dirk die Blumen gießen  .

@zerg
Samstag wär in Ordnung, ich hätte ja auch mal Lust dort mit HT zu fahren, aber andererseits ist's mit Fully eben auch lustig (und einfacher  )


----------



## dangerousD (24. Juni 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Ist morgen mittag jemand fahrwillig ?
> Wenn ja, sagt mir bescheid, wenn nein geh' ich nach Nußdorf (was nicht heißen soll, dass ich dort niemanden dabei haben will)
> Muß nur irgendwann mal rüber zu Dirk die Blumen gießen  .



... und vergiß nicht die Post! Danke   
Wegen Nußdorf: bist jetzt wohl doch wieder auf den Geschmack gekommen? Wußte ich's doch  
Für die mittelfristige Planung: bin ab Montag abend dann im Ländle, und da ich erst ab Donnerstag arbeiten muß, hätte ich Dienstag und Mittwoch noch Zeit zum Biken. Gern auch mal für einen Nachmittag am KK (LECHZ, SABBER)... jetzt, wo meine Gabel wieder funzt, ich (wieder) ein eigenes Laufrad habe und Reifen mit sagenhaftem Grip


----------



## FXO (24. Juni 2004)

tach...
ich weiss, ist eigentlich das falsche forum für sowas, bräuchte aber mal euren rat...ich plane mir ein freeride-hardtail aufzubauen, wird wahrscheinlich ein DMR switchback (find ich sehr geil) mit ner z1.
Nur irgendwie hadere ich gerade noch mit der grösse: ich bin 1,76 und den rahmen gibts in 16", 18" und 20". 20" fällt eh raus, bei 16" hab ich bedenken dass ich dann bei jedem uphill (der Rahmen ist uphilltauglich) die sattelstütze bis zum anschlag rausziehen muss, 18" ist evtl. zu gross und zu unhandlich...
Irgendwer hier hat doch ein RM Flow (ich glaube es war c.m.jahn), wie gross ist das denn?
Ach ja, @floater u. andere hayes-fahrer: sind die hfx9 mit 203mm-scheibe empfehlenswert? kein bock mehr auf magura...außerdem sind die billich...
danke für eure hilfe, gruß, FX


----------



## dangerousD (24. Juni 2004)

@FXO
Kauf Dir bloß kein Switchback, weil... das mir auch gefällt und ich auch am Überlegen bin und der Floater auch und dann hätten wir alle das gleiche Bike und das wäre schon wieder blöd...  
Nee, im Ernst: geiles Rad! Und bei Deiner Größe sind 16" doch optimal. Die Sattelstütze ist schließlich nicht nur zum Anschauen da. Die will geradezu herausgezogen und versenkt und wieder herausgezogen und versenkt und wieder herausgezogen und versenkt und wieder herausgezogen und versenkt und wieder herausgezogen und versenkt und wieder herausgezogen und versenkt [...] werden    
Ich habe es in einer früheren Antwort (irgendwo um die #2000 in diesem Thread  )schon mal geschrieben: im Zweifel den Rahmen lieber etwas kleiner nehmen und den Rest mit der Sattelstütze kompensieren. Das Rad wird dadurch agiler, und Du hast (mit abgesenktem Sattel) mehr Freude an technischen Abfahrten. Vorausgesetzt, Du hast einen Sattelschnellspanner montiert  
Klare Ansage: Nimm 16"!!

Was die Bremsen angeht: man hört ja nun die verschiedensten Meinungen. Ich persönlich bin mit der 8" Hayes ganz zufrieden. Sie kommt zwar nicht ganz an die Bremsleistung meiner alten GustavM ran, verzögert aber schon recht heftig. Ihr Geld ist sie definitiv wert! Der Druckpunkt ist schön definiert, was eine gewisse Eingewöhnungszeit erfordert (es gibt nur zwei Zustände: BREMST oder BREMST NICHT), dann aber echt gut ist! Mit den neuen Sinterbelägen verbessert sich zudem die Bremsleistung, und die Hitzeanfälligkeit nimmt ab. Außerdem sind sie recht unkompliziert in der Montage. Was will man mehr? Klares Urteil:   
(Allerdings gibt es gewisse Streuungen in der Qualität  , manche Bremsen sind undicht oder haben Kolbenhänger. Läßt sich aber (wenn Du so ein Teil erwischst) alles problemlos über Garantie regeln!)


----------



## FXO (24. Juni 2004)

@danger: vielen dank für die ausführliche antwort...wenn ihr tatsächlich auch switchbacks wollt, meldet euch mal evtl. macht mein händler da nen guten preis...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (24. Juni 2004)

@FXO
Nee, so schnell schießen die Preußen nicht! Muß jetzt erst mal wieder für volle Kasse sorgen, dann mache ich mir ernsthaft Gedanken wegen dem Bike. Dem Floater geht's glaube ich genau so... Also nur zu, bestell Dir was!


----------



## Sofax (25. Juni 2004)

Da die Freeraid Classic ja jetzt für mich ausfällt: hat jemand Lust kurzfristig ne 2-Tagestour zu machen? Alpen, Schwarzwald, oder sonst wo? Transport kann ich machen (gibts von meinem Arbeitsgeber inklusiv), morgen früh Start (evtl. heute abend Anreise???) entweder Übernachtung auf Hütte in der Tour oder 2 separate Touren von einem Ausgangspunkt?? (Bregenzer Wald, Silvretta, ...)

Hat jemand Lust?


----------



## Koeni (25. Juni 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf die Gefahr hin mal wieder kurzfristig absagen zu müssen: KK am Samstagnachmittag (ab 14:00) wäre ich auch dabei, diesmal auch mit Doublespringen und so (Keine Drops).



Wie sieht's aus, weißt du jetzt bescheid ?
Sollen wir einfach mal sagen um 14.00 Uhr oben am KK ?


----------



## Koeni (26. Juni 2004)

@zerg
Hey Du! Sag mal noch ob Du kommst oder nicht. Wenn nicht geh ich schon früher hoch.
Ich schau' morgen früh nochmal rein.


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (26. Juni 2004)

Hi Koni!

Wo is denn der KK? Vielleicht komm ich auch noch vorbei, aber vor 14:00 Uhr wird bei mir warscheinlich nix. Mal gucken vielleicht schau ich au in Nussdorf vorbei, war da noch nie.

Gruß


----------



## Koeni (26. Juni 2004)

@Kapitano
Die Wegbeschreibung müsste per PM angekommen sein.

Ich treff mich mit zerg um +-14.00 Uhr an der Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FXO (26. Juni 2004)

...ääähm, wenn irgendwer auf dem trail von warmbronn zum glemseck zufällig nen sigma-tacho incl. rcs findet, das wäre meiner...


----------



## Wolle Dee-Lux (26. Juni 2004)

Hi!
Grad erst gesehn, dass Ihr heut am KK ward. Aber mein Rad is eh noch in der Werkstatt. Hintere Felge kriegt man nimmer hin, Speichen brauch ich au neu und jetzt bin ich am überlegen ob ich die Nabe au glei tausch und n komplett neues Laufrad nehm, bevor ich alles umspeich (bzw. umspeichen lass). Was mit der Bremse ist wird sich noch zeigen. Hoff mal, dass des net so teuer wird.


----------



## Koeni (27. Juni 2004)

Ja, war wieder lustig, nur am Schluss waren wieder ein paar Kamikazepiloten unterwegs, bei denen wir dachten, dass wir bald den Krankenwagen holen müssen.(z.B.Der Styler vom letzten Mal mit dem Mussle-Shirt und ohne Helm und Protektoren).

Übrigens hab ich am Freitag auf 'ner Party erfahren, dass nach Kornwestheim jetzt auch Nußdorf abgerissen werden soll. Das wäre echt mies für uns.


----------



## torte (27. Juni 2004)

FXO schrieb:
			
		

> ...ääähm, wenn irgendwer auf dem trail von warmbronn zum glemseck zufällig nen sigma-tacho incl. rcs findet, das wäre meiner...



Hi, is das der trail der mit blauem kreuz auf weißem Quadrat markiert ist ? (Da hab ich doch auch gleich ne Frage: Wo beginnt denn der trail , und wo endet er ? Denn die Markierungen gehen am Glemseck ja weiter... bis zum Bärensee... und zwischendurch hatte ich das Gfühl mann sollte ihn nicht vom Glemseck zum See fahren... *falscheRichtung???*   )
An der Brücke über die Panoramastr. hab ich umgedreht.... war ja eh nur noch Waldatobahn    Wirds auf der anderen Seite noch mal interessant ?

Wann hast das Teil den verloren ? Binn da gestern lang gefaren (ca. 15.00 Uhr) und bis auf ne vergessene Trinkflasche unter der Autobahenbrücke hab ich nix gesehen.



Hat heute einer Bock ein bissel durch den Wald zu rollen ?

Wenn ja, Treffpunkt, Uhrzeit, usw


----------



## dangerousD (27. Juni 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens hab ich am Freitag auf 'ner Party erfahren, dass nach Kornwestheim jetzt auch Nußdorf abgerissen werden soll. Das wäre echt mies für uns.



 Wie verläßlich ist denn diese Nachricht? Hoffentlich machen die das erst im Winter, die Deppen! So eine saugeile Bahn... an wen kann man sich denn nun wenden, wenn man da was gegen unternehmen will? Der Herr Erbrich, Marko hat sich ja bis heute nicht zurück gemeldet, obwohl ich ihm eine sehr nette Mail geschrieben habe. Und irgendwie gibt es keine andere verfügbare Adresse für so etwas... es ist echt zum Verzweifeln! 
So, genug geweint. Ich geh nachher erst mal in den Wald zum Frust ablassen. Da ich ja zur Zeit in der alten Heimat bin, kann ich sogar auf den selbst geschaufelten Trails heizen. Die im Übrigen kein Förster oder Wandersmann wieder zerstört.  Im Gegenteil, man wird bestaunt (ein bißchen wie im Zoo, aber zumindest nicht destruktiv). Ab Dienstag dann wieder im Ländle, wo es ja zum Glück auch den einen oder anderen schönen Abhang mit Hindernissen gibt...

Bis denne


----------



## Christian72 (27. Juni 2004)

Hallo Sonntagsfahrer.

Mein Name ist Christian, ich fahr ein Rocky Element und wir suchen Anschluß an eine Bikergruppe die gerne Touren/ Halb- oder auch ganze Marathon fahren.

Ich wohne in S-Zuffenhausen und wer möchte, kann mir eine kurze Mail an Christian72 schicken. Ich kenne zwar einige Trails schon, aber alleine fahren saugt, sucks.

MfG Christian72


----------



## zerg10 (27. Juni 2004)

@Koni+Danger
Nußdorf weg, ohne dass ich da gefahren bin ?   Eine Katastrophe, wo soll ich jetzt Doublespringen üben ?
Sagt Bescheid, sobald es einen Termin gibt, dann fahren wir eher die Bahn platt ...

@Christian72 u. alle anderem Mitleser  
Traut Euch ruhig mitzukommen, es gibt bei uns keinen Einstiegslevel.Und auch (fast) keinen Gruppenzwang u. wir fahren (manchmal) auch Touren   
Also einfach schauen, wenn ein Termin gepostet wird und dann einfach dazustossen...

CU,
Zerg (Doubleverweigerer)


----------



## dangerousD (27. Juni 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Koni+Danger
> Nußdorf weg, ohne dass ich da gefahren bin ?   Eine Katastrophe, wo soll ich jetzt Doublespringen üben ?
> Sagt Bescheid, sobald es einen Termin gibt, dann fahren wir eher die Bahn platt ...



Das mit dem Termin sollte nicht das Problem sein  Viel schwieriger wird es, Dir alle Ausreden auszutreiben. Bis jetzt hatten wir schon:
(1) schlechtes Wetter  
(2) "Ich muß heute länger arbeiten"  
(3) "Ich muß mein Kind aus dem Kiddie abholen"    und
(4) ich will nicht dreckig werden (wobei das mit (1) einher geht)  

Die fallen also für das nächste Mal aus  . Und selbst wenn Nußdorf platt gemacht wird - was seeeeehhhr schade wäre - gibt es ja immer noch Markgröningen. Was die Zahl der Ausreden weiter dezimiert.  
So, jetzt bist Du dran...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Juni 2004)

Moin,
ich will morgen ein Ründlein drehen. Jemand Lust? Botnang, Burg, Glemseck, Krumbach und Uni natürlich. 
@Zerg 
wie sieht es aus? Kommst mit? An der Burg ist ein schöner Double/Tabel zum üben. 


Laut Cosmic bekomme ich auch diese Woche meine Gabel wieder. Schon was für das We geplant?


----------



## zerg10 (28. Juni 2004)

@Danger
Ausreden hätte ich schon noch einige auf Lager, blöderweise helfen die meiner miserablen Technik nich' weiter ...  

@Steppi
Morgen wäre prima, Wetter soll ja gut bleiben. 16:30 am Uniteich ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Juni 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Steppi
> Morgen wäre prima, Wetter soll ja gut bleiben. 16:30 am Uniteich ?




 

@Koni
Bist Du heute zu hause? Könnt ich mal rumkommen und meine Sachen holen?
Oder gehst morgen mit biken?


----------



## Koeni (28. Juni 2004)

Ich geh morgen nicht biken, war am Sa den ganzen Tag am KK und am Sonntag Solituderunde +Uni,und das sogar von zu Hause aus. Das war erst mal wieder genug. Lernen muß ich leider auch. Deine Sachen kannst du aber gerne abholen.


----------



## steppenwolf79 (28. Juni 2004)

@zerg,

ahh alles klar, habe einen uralt tread von dir über die suchfunktion im google gefunden. deshalb wusste ich nicht ob es überhaupt noch aktuell ist...morgen bin ich leider nicht am start. aber ich werd ausschau nach postings halten..

greez


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Juni 2004)

@Koni
Wenn es zeitlich heute passt, klingel ich mal durch.


----------



## Sofax (28. Juni 2004)

Hat jemand Lust, heute so ab 18:00 am Birkenkopf, Heslach etc. rumzufahren?


----------



## zerg10 (29. Juni 2004)

Ausser dem Steppenwolf u. mir heute noch einer dabei o. können wir heute die Runde auf Zeit fahren ?


----------



## Koeni (29. Juni 2004)

Ich bin mit Dirk morgen von ca. 15Uhr bis ca. 18/19Uhr am KK anzutreffen.
Aber da müsst Ihr bestimmt sowieso noch alle arbeiten .


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Juni 2004)

@Sofax
DAnke für die Überredung den Trail zu fahren.
Mein Schaltauge ist verbogen!!!  
Typischer Fahrfehler. Naja, dann muss ich halt die Wirtschaft wieder ankurbeln.  
Bis die TAge dann mal wieder.
Kann eh vor Freitag nicht mehr fahren. Frank macht morgen um 12:00 Uhr zu.  

@all

Trails waren super trocken und haben echt spaß gemacht.
Den Steilen bin ich zu schnell angegangen und Konnte es in der Kurve net halten. Der Trail war so trocken, dass er schon rutschig war.  
Na ja, Verluste sind nicht schön aber machen kann man eh nix.  


Was ist den mit dem Floater los??


----------



## Floater (29. Juni 2004)

der floater ist im dauerstress und noch am ausnüchtern vom wochenende.
wird wohl etwas dauern, bis ich mich wieder (nichtarbeitenderweise) aufs bike schwingen kann
...und der mike ist übrigens zu blöd sein handy mit aufs festival zu nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Juni 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ...und der mike ist übrigens zu blöd sein handy mit aufs festival zu nehmen


Ich bin sensibel   Das hat echt weh getan.  
Meld Dich wenn es wieder weiter geht bei Dir.


----------



## Sofax (29. Juni 2004)

@steppi
schei**e man, das mit deinem Schaltauge - und ich habe noch gedacht, nur ich wäre ab in die Büsche gedüst. Zerg hat sich ja noch über die rote Geheimflüssigkeit gewundert, die da aus meinem Schienbein kam   

Aber Freitag ist doch mal ein Wort! Da könnte ich mich auch drauf einstellen!


----------



## zerg10 (30. Juni 2004)

@Sofax (u. Steppenwolf, den Materialmosher   )
Einer von Euch hat da doch Fotos gemacht, die sehen bestimmt witzig aus. 11 Leute, die mehr oder weniger elegant 'nen Steilhang runterkommen.

Wieviel km's waren es bei Euch noch ? Bei uns waren es dann 48km u. da wir Mikes Schaltwerk nur provisorisch hingebogen haben, nur ein 15er Schnitt.

@koni
Selber schuld, jetzt habt ihr keinen, dem ihr was beibringen könnt ...  

@tde, beat, holle, usw.
Was ist mit Euch los ? Hab' euch schon lange nicht mehr auf den Trails gesehen.  

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Juni 2004)

@Sofax
Ich hoffe das es klappt. Heute kann es nicht getauscht werden da Frank zu hat und bestellt werden muss es wahrscheinlich auch   
In starker Hoffnung bis dahin auch meine Gabel zu haben widme ich mich dem Riegel backen.   


@zerg

48. Nicht schlecht. Die Runden sind also größer als gedacht. 

Rosinen sind lecker!!


----------



## zerg10 (30. Juni 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> ...widme ich mich dem Riegel backen.



Lass' bloss die ekligen Rosinen weg, die machen nur die Beine schwer.


----------



## zerg10 (30. Juni 2004)

@Steppenwolf
Nachtrag zu gestern:

Vertriders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tde (30. Juni 2004)

> @tde, beat, holle, usw.
> Was ist mit Euch los ? Hab' euch schon lange nicht mehr auf den Trails gesehen.



Tja, wir sind halt immer so schnell, dass man uns mit dem bloßen Auge nicht wahrnehmen kann  

Nun im Ernst: Sommerzeit ist wie immer die stressigste. Viel Arbeit, viel Freizeit-Action, da kommt das Heimat-Radeln zu kurz. Dieses Wochenende bin ich wieder geblockt, aber dann. Mein Cove ist (fast) fertig und will endlich entjungfert werden. Melde mich dann.


----------



## zerg10 (30. Juni 2004)

@tschakaa
Darf man zu einem Platz in den TopTwenty beim KoB gratulieren ?


----------



## ricktick (30. Juni 2004)

War von euch jemand beim KOB in Wildbad?
Ich war leider bissl im Stress und konnte nicht so genau guckn ob ich wen kenne.


----------



## zerg10 (30. Juni 2004)

@ricktick
Ausser dem Tschakaa (Scott HighOctane FR) hat sich keiner von uns getraut


----------



## Sofax (30. Juni 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Sofax (u. Steppenwolf, den Materialmosher   )
> Einer von Euch hat da doch Fotos gemacht, die sehen bestimmt witzig aus. 11 Leute, die mehr oder weniger elegant 'nen Steilhang runterkommen.
> 
> Wieviel km's waren es bei Euch noch ? Bei uns waren es dann 48km u. da wir Mikes Schaltwerk nur provisorisch hingebogen haben, nur ein 15er Schnitt.



@zerg, steppi
also, sobald es was sichtbares gibt, werde ichs posten. allerdings muss ich viell eine kleine auswahl treffen, da ich natürlich genau vor der kamera abgestiegen bin!!!  

Nach 37km hatten wir nen Schnitt von 15, und das ohne biegen (nur, aber doch zum glück   )

Übrigens liegen jetzt Lenker und Vorbau bereit ... werden jetzt eingebaut. Wie ich allerdings die Barends an dem Monkey Riser anbringen soll, weiss ich noch nicht


----------



## Koeni (30. Juni 2004)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich allerdings die Barends an dem Monkey Riser anbringen soll, weiss ich noch nicht



Am besten gar nicht


----------



## Backwoods (30. Juni 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Steppenwolf
> Nachtrag zu gestern:
> 
> Vertriders



Eine echt obercoole seite     respekt!

hat mich eben ganz schön viel zeit gekostet die pics anzusehen.
die vids befinden sich seid eben im download.

ich werde am freitag abend und am samstag biken!

bis denne


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Juni 2004)

@zerg 
Hatte heute keine Zeit mir die Seite anzusehen. Werde ich morgen tun. HAb aber die 2 Vids geladen.   ´Mal sehen was da kommt.

Hab heute mit Cosmic telefoniert. Die machen meine Gabel erst morgen.   Da krieg ich schon wieder einen Hals. Er meinte zwar das sie am Freitag kommt aber ich richte mich auf Mittwoch ein.    :kotz:


----------



## Backwoods (30. Juni 2004)

Hi,

@beat: du wolltest uns noch ein geheimnis verraten! 

wie siehts am freitag abend aus. ich wollte von sifi richtung warmenbronn starten, aber erst so um 1800. wir könnten uns am glemseck oder oben an der strasse treffen wo der uphill der unter der friedensbrücke beginnt rauskommt (höchster punkt) - oder du kommst bei mir vorbei, falls du schon am nachmittag zeit hast und fährst ne größere tour.

kommt sonst noch wer mit?

@re.brezeln: du hattest freitags doch auch zeit?


----------



## zerg10 (1. Juli 2004)

sofax schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg, steppi
> also, sobald es was sichtbares gibt, werde ichs posten. allerdings muss ich viell eine kleine auswahl treffen, da ich natürlich genau vor der kamera abgestiegen bin!!!
> 
> Übrigens liegen jetzt Lenker und Vorbau bereit ... werden jetzt eingebaut. Wie ich allerdings die Barends an dem Monkey Riser anbringen soll, weiss ich noch nicht



Nix gibt's, alles oder garnix. Die B-Note sah' ja wohl bei uns allen ziemlich mies aus.  

Hörnchen an 'nem RiserBar ? Bitte nicht !



			
				Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Hab heute mit Cosmic telefoniert. Die machen meine Gabel erst morgen.   Da krieg ich schon wieder einen Hals. Er meinte zwar das sie am Freitag kommt aber ich richte mich auf Mittwoch ein.    :kotz:



Kleiner Trost am Rande, das Wetter heute u. morgen wird eh' mies werden u. vielleicht kriegste die Gabel ja am Samstag, wenn's wieder schön ist   
Mal gefragt wegen dem Schaltauge ? Ansonsten richte ich es Dir, bin ein Meister der plastischen Verformung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Juli 2004)

@Zerg 

Hab mir eben die Vids angeschaut und auf der Seite noch gestöbert.  
Total irre. Fahrtechnik pur.

Gabel:
Wird zur Uni geliefert. Also dann evtl. doch erst nächste Woche. Gehe davon aus das die es nicht schaffen bis morgen.

Schaltauge wird heute gemacht. Evtl. ein neues und das alte richte ich. Dann wird es immer mit auf Tour gehen.


----------



## Sofax (1. Juli 2004)

So, seit gestern abend würde ich mir ein verbogenes Schaltauge nur zu sehr wünschen! Ein plötzlich links abbiegender Autofahrer hat mich geschnitten, was jetzt neben Schürfungen und Prellungen an Armen und Schulter zu einer Naht am Schienbein geführt hat.  Vorderrad läuft auch nicht mehr rund - das muss ich mir aber erst noch ansehen, dazu hatte ich bisher noch keine Muße.
D.h. morgen wirds erstmal nix, evtl. am Sa, das muss ich aber noch sehen ....

Bis dahin ist also bei mir auch erstmal riegelbacken angesagt   und da dürfen natürlich die Rosinen nicht fehlen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Juli 2004)

@sofax


Aua, das hört sich net gut an. Naht! Gute Besserung erstmal und mit ordentlich Rosinen geht das gleich besser.


----------



## zerg10 (1. Juli 2004)

@sofax u. steppi
Hab' mir gestern die erste Zecke aus meiner Kniekehle operiert, klarer Fall von Rosine mit Beinen   
Ansonsten gute Besserung u. bitte keinen Materialfrust ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Juli 2004)

@zerg
Das iss ja mal ein Zufall. Kannst Du Dich noch an den Anstieg erinnern als Du meintest Du hättest Angst Dir eine Zecke einzufangen?? Und nun hattest Du eine.  
Nun ja, mein neues Schaltauge biltzt in der untergehenden Abendsonne    Na gut, ein wenig optimismus muss man schon haben.


----------



## Backwoods (1. Juli 2004)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> So, seit gestern abend würde ich mir ein verbogenes Schaltauge nur zu sehr wünschen! Ein plötzlich links abbiegender Autofahrer hat mich geschnitten, was jetzt neben Schürfungen und Prellungen an Armen und Schulter zu einer Naht am Schienbein geführt hat.  Vorderrad läuft auch nicht mehr rund - das muss ich mir aber erst noch ansehen, dazu hatte ich bisher noch keine Muße.
> D.h. morgen wirds erstmal nix, evtl. am Sa, das muss ich aber noch sehen ....
> 
> Bis dahin ist also bei mir auch erstmal riegelbacken angesagt   und da dürfen natürlich die Rosinen nicht fehlen



Hat der wenigstens angehalten? meistens sind doch eher die rechtsabieger das probelm.

ansonsten dir und dem bike gute besserung


----------



## Koeni (1. Juli 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab' mir gestern die erste Zecke aus meiner Kniekehle operiert, klarer Fall von Rosine mit Beinen



Ich war vorgestern beim Arzt für eine Zeckenschutzimpfung. Falls es jemand von Euch machen will:
Den Impfstoff mit den abgetöteten Keimen, der so viele ungemütliche Nebenwirkungen hatte, gibt es nicht mehr. Mir wurde gesagt, dass der Impfstoff, der seit 1 1/2 J im Einsatz ist seither keine Nebenwirkungen gezeigt hat. Wer ab und zu Zecken hat und bei uns im Kreis unterwegs ist, dem wird empfohlen die Impfung machen zu lassen.

Anderes Thema:

Wochenende ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Juli 2004)

@koni
Sollte meine Gabel morgen nicht kommen, werde ich nur Touren gehen. Ganz ruhig und gut fürs Knie.     Aber da kannst Du mir ja meine Sachen mitbringen. Danke schon mal.


----------



## dangerousD (1. Juli 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Anderes Thema:
> 
> Wochenende ?



Das möchte ich hier mal aufgreifen. Prinzipiell ist mir egal, wo, Hauptsache, es wird gefahren (Samstag ODER Sonntag). Hätte auch nix gegen eine Eurer gemütlichen Touren mit 15er Schnitt einzuwenden, da kann ich auch mit meinem 20kg-Bomber noch locker mitfahren (vorbei sind die Zeiten, als ich mit CC-Feile und 26er Schnitt 80km durch den Harz gedüst bin...  ) Wenn das dem einen oder anderen wieder zu dreckig wird, kann man auch nach Nußdorf oder Markgröningen oder Sommerrain ausweichen. Meine HS33 am HT müssen eingefahren werden  Und wenn das alles nix wird, dann bin ich auch für ein paar Abfahrten zu haben.   Mit Vorliebe KK  , FK ginge zur Not aber auch. So, genug gelabert. Jetzt seid Ihr dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (1. Juli 2004)

Ich bin am Überlegen vielleicht den halben Samstag nach Wildbad zu fahren, wäre aber auch für anderes zu haben. Touren werde ich dieses Wochenende wahrscheinlich nicht, höchstens am Sonntag ins Freibad.


----------



## beat (2. Juli 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> @beat: du wolltest uns noch ein geheimnis verraten!


Tach auch!
Mein Rücken hat leider wieder etwas Probleme bereitet und mich in meiner Formfindung doch erheblich behindert. Mountainbiken ist erst mal noch nicht so gut und wenn es gut läuft mache ich am WE ein par sehr gediegene Rennradtouren um den (biketauglichen) Gesundheitszustand wieder etwas auszuloten. Ansonsten wäre ich auf Dein Angebot sofort eingegangen.
Das "große" Geheimnis der kleinen Northshore-Leiter werde ich hier in aller Öffentlichkeit erstmal nicht lüften. Dir (Backwoods) traue ich es aber auch durchaus auch zu, dass Du das Ding auf einer Deiner nächsten Touren womöglich gar einfach selbst entdeckst. Ich glaube Du hast es dorthin sogar noch am nähesten.
Sobald ich mich wieder auf mein MTB schwinge geb ich Bescheid. Bis dahin schönes Touren am WE!

Gruß
beat


----------



## zerg10 (2. Juli 2004)

Moin,

melde mich mal pauschal für dieses WE ab, heute steigt unser IT-Sommerfest u. Samstag u. Sonntag müssen irgendwelche Geburtstage in Form von Grillorgien gefeiert werden  

Also dann bis Montag oder will hier einer evtl. am Sonntagmorgen / -vormittag 'ne kleine Runde fahren ? 

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Backwoods (2. Juli 2004)

Schei$$e, hier fängts gerade zu regnen an     pünktlich zum wochenende, mal sehen ob das mit der feierabendrunde noch was wird.


----------



## boerni (2. Juli 2004)

@ alle, die am wochenende fahren wollen.
wie wärs mit wildbad am sonntag. samstags kann ich nicht.
bis dann


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Juli 2004)

@all
Da michel morgen Abend wieder arbeiten muss, werden wir ab 10:00 Uhr ein Ründchen drehen. Wer schon so früh wach ist und Lust hat kann ja mit.
Zerg, wie sieht es aus? Da kannst Du mir ruhigem Gewissen bräteln gehen.

Sonntag:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (2. Juli 2004)

Wollen schon, leider ist Samstag der Tag des Einkaufs. Sonntagvormittag vielleicht ?


----------



## Koeni (2. Juli 2004)

Nachdem es jetzt geregnet hat, kommt FK für mich morgen schonmal nicht in Frage. Da bleibt nur noch KK oder Wildbad.

@boerni
Falls das Wetter  morgen schlecht ist, würde ich auch am Sonntag mit dir nach Wildbad fahren, allerdings nur halbtags. Und dann würde ich vormittags fahren.


----------



## Backwoods (2. Juli 2004)

Hier will ja jeder was anders   

Ich war bei dem wetter heut abned dann doch net biken.

morgen hab ich auf alle fälle zeit, aber kein auto. zum KK oder wildbad komme ich also nciht hin.

FK muss nach dem wetter wirklich nicht sein (vielleciht sonntag)

so wie's jetzt aussieht werde ich morgen nachmittag mit den lightfreerider ne größere runde von sifi aus nach norden fahren und die north shores von beat suchen   

wenn ich in wildbad fahren sollte dann jedenfalls nur nachmittags

mal schauen was sihc so ergibt.


----------



## dangerousD (2. Juli 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @boerni
> Falls das Wetter  morgen schlecht ist, würde ich auch am Sonntag mit dir nach Wildbad fahren, allerdings nur halbtags. Und dann würde ich vormittags fahren.



Da wäre ich dabei!   Wann müßten wir denn dann los? Habe die Zeiten schon wieder vergessen...


----------



## dangerousD (2. Juli 2004)

@backwoods
Hätte ich doch fast vergessen: sollten wir uns auf Sonntag morgen und Wildbad einigen, hätte ich noch einen Platz in meinem Mobil frei (gilt auch für morgen nachmittag und KK, aber ich werde wohl nur an einem Tag fahren, Präferenz liegt dann bei Sonntag Wildbad). Sofern Boerni den Koeni mitnimmt. Ansonsten könntest Du bestimmt auch bei ihm mitfahren und ich nehme Koeni mit. Oder irgend wie so etwas... na ja, noch ist Zeit zum Entscheiden. Bis denne


----------



## Backwoods (2. Juli 2004)

Hi,

Sonntag würde ich höchstens nachmittags in wildbad fahren

btw: was bedeutet eigentlich karma und der grüne punkt links neben den postings? seid wann ist das da?

will jemand morgen die tour/trailsuche mitfahren?


----------



## Backwoods (2. Juli 2004)

A-Ha,

unsere postings haben sich etwas überschritten.

muss mal mit meiner besseren hälfte klären ob sonntag überhaupt ok ist. aber vormittags ist so oder so schlecht.

kannst du vielleciht den ganzen tag? ich lös den koeni dann mittags veileicht ab. sonntag könnte ich auch selber fahren.

wenn du mciht morgen nachmittag zu kk mitnimmst ist das doch der mega umweg für dich? macht da sinn?


----------



## Koeni (2. Juli 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Da wäre ich dabei!   Wann müßten wir denn dann los? Habe die Zeiten schon wieder vergessen...



Vormittags wäre von 10-14Uhr. Wir sollten also großzügig planen um die Zeit auszunutzen. Zwecks gemeinsam fahren wäre es wohl sinnvoll, wenn wir gemeinsam fahren würden, wegen Nachbardorf und so...


----------



## dangerousD (2. Juli 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> kannst du vielleciht den ganzen tag? ich lös den koeni dann mittags veileicht ab. sonntag könnte ich auch selber fahren.
> 
> wenn du mciht morgen nachmittag zu kk mitnimmst ist das doch der mega umweg für dich? macht da sinn?



Ganzer (Sonn-)Tag ist schlecht, habe ja auch noch eine bessere Hälfte, die ein Wörtchen mit redet  . Von daher wäre für mich der Vormittag besser.
Was den Umweg angeht: da hast Du wohl recht, deshalb hatte ich ja den Boerni noch erwähnt. Das sollten wir ihn aber selbst entscheiden lassen  

Ich schätze mal, ich werde mich Koni anschließen   und mit ihm Sonntag morgen nach Wildbad fahren. Wird ziemlich früh, wenn die Halbtageskarte ab zehn gilt... morgen wird dann das HT optimiert   und vielleicht abends noch ein kleines Ründchen in Markgröningen gedreht. Schau'n mer mal!

Aber ich hoffe doch, wir können demnächst mal eine kleine Tour zusammen fahren. Irgendwie habe ich noch einige weiße Flecken auf meiner Stuttgart-und-Umgebung-Bike-Trail-Karte


----------



## boerni (2. Juli 2004)

@ die, die nach wildbad wollen
also ich hätte noch zwei plätze, nur vormittags geht für mich auch in ordnung besser als gar nicht. also wer bei mir mitfahren will einfach melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (2. Juli 2004)

Wunderbar, dann halten wir das doch mal fest.

@dangerous
Ich glaube ich bin mal wieder dran mit fahren, richtig?  .
Wir könnten dann mal über die Käffer fahren und schauen ob's schneller geht.

Wenn ich um halb neun bei dir wäre, müsste es passen, oder ?

Ich frag mal noch bei Chris an, vielleicht hat der auch Bock.Und was ist mit Ra.Bretzeln?

@rest
Wie Ihr seht gibt's am Sonntag die Chance auf einen lustigen Tag in Wildbad und sogar noch freie Plätze in Boernis Auto ==>Los geht's!!


----------



## lxr (3. Juli 2004)

Vielleicht sieht man sich morgen mal. Wir (1 x Tecilla , 1 x Orange 2 x Geminis)sind ab ca. 10.00 Uhr vor Ort.

Vielleicht können wir auch mal was für eine gemeinsame FR/DH Ausfahrt in unserem "Heimatrevier" ausmachen.

Also viel Spaß morgen,

Alex


----------



## boerni (3. Juli 2004)

also nochmal das angebot bei mir sind für morgen noch zwei plätze frei. wenn ihr bock habt einfach melden. hier meine handynummer weil ich nicht immer im netz sein kann: 01791213459.

@ koeni
ich fahre so los dass ich so gegen 9:30 9:45 da bin. ihr fahrt ja bestimmt anders als ich. also bis morgen.


----------



## Backwoods (3. Juli 2004)

Hi,

morgen vormittag ist erstmal nicht. auschlafen, gemeinsames frühstück,....

vielleicht langts mogen nachmitta noch zum biken.

meine trailsuche war einigermassen erfolgreich. hab die beiden trails zwischen warmenbronn und der leonberg wiedergefunden. garnicht mal schlecht. die north shore von beat fehlen allerdings noch.

das nächste mal wir die runde zwischen rappenhof und forchenwald ausgehdehnt. da muss es ja schließlich auch noch was geben.


wer fährt morgen sonst so? der wald war heut überraschend trocken! FK oder KK wären gut machbar


----------



## Koeni (3. Juli 2004)

@lxr
Bei uns ist's ein Stinky, ein Helius, ein Ghost Dual und ein Orange.
Wir werden wohl am Anfang ein-zweimal BX fahren und dann DH1.

@boerni
Wir fahren ca. um 1/2 neun los, also treffen wir uns auf dem Parkplatz.
Chris kommt auch, eigentlich könntet Ihr auch gemeinsam fahren. ich schick' dir mal seine Handynr.

Bis morgen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Juli 2004)

Ganz toll., Ihr fahrt nach WB und ich sitz ohne gabel hier   
´Na dann, wünsch ich viel


----------



## Floater (4. Juli 2004)

stress lass nach, komme weder zum biken noch zum schreiben!
hätte mittwoch mittag jemand lust und zeit auf und für wildbad?
hat der shop da offen(ein kumpel müsste sich ein bike leihen)?
ciaosen
jörg


----------



## Sofax (5. Juli 2004)

Hat jemand Lust, heute Abend ne kleine Runde zu drehen?

Da es ja eigentlich ziemilch trocken ist, würde ich gerne mal wieder über den Truppenübungsplatz in Böblingen fahren.
Ich könnte so gegen 18:30 z.B. am Spiegel. Wie siehts aus?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Juli 2004)

@Sofax
Gerne, aber es geht nicht. Muss heute hier auf der Arbeit Freibier und Würstchen zu mir nehmen.  Morgen ist Kino und Mittwoch muss ich zur Physio. 
Wann kann ich denn überhaupt biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (5. Juli 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frag mal noch bei Chris an, vielleicht hat der auch Bock.Und was ist mit Ra.Bretzeln?



Hallo zusammen, 

bin auch wieder im Lande. Danke Koeni, freut mich dass noch jemand an mich denkt   . 
Leider ist zuhause mein PC kaputt und konnte noch keinen Bericht über die Freeraid schreiben. Hier schon mal ganz kurz, es war merveilleux, die Gallier haben da in 2Alpes einen super Parcour hingezaubert. Les Gets und Morzine waren ebenfalls super, wobei die DH Strecke von Morzine dringend ausgebessert werden muß, da sind Löcher drin, da kann man ein ganzes Vorderrad drin verstecken. 
Das Rädle hat's auch heil überlebt, meine Gehirnerschütterung und die Prellungen sind fast auskurriert. 

Am Wochenende bin ich die 24std. RockShox in München mitgefahren. Auch das ein Erlebnis, werd nächstes Jahr mit Sicherheit wieder dabei sein. 

Bis demnächst
ra.


----------



## dangerousD (5. Juli 2004)

@ra
Danke für den kurzen Bericht zu Morzine/Les Gets  . Bald geht's los!   Was Wildbad angeht: hat dieses Mal so richtig Spaß gemacht, wir sind ziemlich zügig und mit Flow runter gekommen. Das hat den Boerni zwar einen  und den Koni zwei Plattfüße gekostet, aber schee' war's scho'  
Und ich habe meinen Protektoren eine gesunde Kniescheibe zu verdanken. Die Steine auf der Strecke sind immer noch recht hart


----------



## Koeni (5. Juli 2004)

Ja, war wieder mal die Anfahrt wert.
Auch wenn bei jedem Lauf irgenwas passiert ist(2 Platten, lockere HR-Nabe +Beule in Oberschenkel und Gabel(@zerg:kaufen?  ))


----------



## zerg10 (6. Juli 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> (@zerg:kaufen?  ))



Hat leider kein ETA ...


----------



## Sofax (6. Juli 2004)

hat jemand Lust heute ne Tour mitzumachen? ich treff mich mit ner Runde (letzte Woche warn wir zu 9.) um 18:00 am Radschlag in Vaihingen (Schießmauerstr. 31 Ecke Glockenblumenstraße).
So ca. 2,5h und Geschwindigkeit je nach Teilnehmern - gewartet wird immer.


----------



## Floater (6. Juli 2004)

hat morgen jemand lust zu fahren?nachdem nix aus wildbad wird :-( bin ich eigentlich zu allen schandtaten bereit. sehr gerne auch n- dorf, noch lieber die bahn in WN oder aber auch richtig fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Juli 2004)

@Floater
Wie sieht es am Donnerstag aus? Morgen kann ich nicht.
Hab morgen nur1.5 Stunden Zeit und dann muss ich zur Physio. Diese Zeit werde ich am Unitrail sein. Wenns net regnet.  
Hab heute meine Gabel wieder eingebaut und schon war das Bike wieder Sack schwer. Die Highroller ereldigen der Rest.   Wiegen werde ich wohl besser nicht.


----------



## Backwoods (6. Juli 2004)

Hi,

ich werde morgen abend fahren. muss nähmlich nach heslach eine 200er grimeca scheibe abholen, die cih bei ebay für meinen bike park laufradsatz ersteigert habe.

fahre so die üblich route sifi, berrnhardtshöhe, kabasee, uni, hesslach und dann wollte ich richtung degerloch und fk weiter birkenkopf kräherwald ginge auch. hab auber von trails suchen langsam die nase voll.

meine handy nr haste ja. ich schau hier so um 18:00 bevor ich starte auch nochmal rein.

ps. bei hibike gibts gerade azonic a-frames für 69,- euro. und die ham 12 schwarze und 6 silberene. hab gestern gleich geordert. ist ja ein wunder dass es die in good old germany überhaupt mal wieder gibt


----------



## dangerousD (6. Juli 2004)

@floater
Auf Nußdorf hätte ich wohl Bock... weißt Du ja  Aber wegen der Zeit kann ich noch nix sagen, wird (wenn überhaupt) sicher erst so gegen acht was. Muß halt ein bißle schaffe... oder wie man hier dazu sagt  Schreib mir am besten eine SMS, ob und wenn ja, wann und wo Du fährst. Vielleicht sehen wir uns dann ja morgen abend!


----------



## Sofax (7. Juli 2004)

wollte zwar heute auch ne Runde drehen, kann ich mir aber jetzt abschminken, da ich mir gestern jetzt auch noch das Knie gestoßen hab     
Ab morgen hätte ich mich eh für 1,5 Wochen in den Urlaub abgemeldet, muss dann eben schon jetzt sein.
CU ab 19.7.


----------



## Floater (7. Juli 2004)

@backwoods ich wäre so gegen 19.00 am fk


----------



## zerg10 (9. Juli 2004)

Tach auch,

bevor die Post-Orgie "Wer mit wem wo wann fährt" steigt, mache ich den Anfang:
Wollte morgen (wenn's Wetter einigermassen ist) zusammen mit dem Steppenwolf 'ne Runde drehen. Unitrails, Krummbach, Dischingen, Mahdental, usw. 
Noch jemand dabei ? Würde sagen 14:30 am Uniteich   

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Juli 2004)

Moin,
bin aufs Wetter gespannt. Meine Prognose für heute ist wie die von gestern. Pünktlich zum Feierabend wird es wohl ab 15:00 Uhr regnen.  

Nachdem es vorgestern ein wenig geregnet hat, was den Trails nicht geschadet hat, war es ja gestern doch wesentlich mehr. Bin echt mal auf die Trails gespannt. Falls das Wetter hält, dreh ich heute eine kleine Runde um meinen Puls mal anzuregen.

@Koni
Kannst ruhig mit dem Stinker kommen. In punto Gewicht dürfte ich Dir jetzt in nichts mehr nachstehen. Dem Highroller sei Dank.


----------



## zerg10 (9. Juli 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> bin aufs Wetter gespannt. Meine Prognose für heute ist wie die von gestern. Pünktlich zum Feierabend wird es wohl ab 15:00 Uhr regnen.
> 
> Nachdem es vorgestern ein wenig geregnet hat, was den Trails nicht geschadet hat, war es ja gestern doch wesentlich mehr. Bin echt mal auf die Trails gespannt. Falls das Wetter hält, dreh ich heute eine kleine Runde um meinen Puls mal anzuregen.
> ...



Sehe ich genauso, gerade ist hier strahlendblauer Himmel, abe spätestens wenn ich's Bike aus dem Keller hole, wird's anfangen ...

Auch @Koni
Genau, komm' mit, ich nehm' auch das HT, um es für Bischofsmais abzustimmen...

@Danger
He, Du alter Flüchtling, bist Du nicht auch wieder im Ländle ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Juli 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Danger
> He, Du alter Flüchtling, bist Du nicht auch wieder im Ländle ?



Der is nich da. Aber ich verrat hier mal was.

@Danger 

  und lass die Knochen ganz. Ordentlich   bekommen gehört nat. auch dazu.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (9. Juli 2004)

Moin, 

dann will ich mal mit-mischen bei der "wer fährt wann und wo mit wem" Post-orgie. 

Ich kann voraussichtlich nur am Sonntag Nachmittag, wer kommt mit? Backwoods, des ist doch Deine Zeit, oder?

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Juli 2004)

@Ra.
Na, auch mal wieder "on"   
Sag mal, warst Du mit Deinem Bike in Frankreich oder hattest Du ein anderes?
Ich war nähmlich bei Frank mein Schaltauge erneuern und da stand "Dein" Bike.
Selbe Farbe, Gabel, Sattel (orange), Reifen usw.. Ich hätte schwören können es wäre Deins. Samstag keine Zeit??


----------



## dangerousD (9. Juli 2004)

@zerg
Prinzipiell bin ich schon im Ländle, nur halt dieses WE nicht. Den Grund hat der Mike Euch schon verraten Und wir sehen uns doch spätestens nächsten Samstag in B-Mais! Um Dir eine Freude zu machen, bringe ich auch mein kleines Hartes mit. Dann werden die Ellbogenprotektoren ausgepackt und beim gegeneinander-den-berg-runter-fahren auch getestet   Dieses Mal keine Ausreden, B-Mais kann man auch im Regen rocken  

@steppi
Danke, bin so gerührt, daß es mich gleich schüttelt...  Wir sehen uns ja dann am Dienstag, bis dahin kannste Dich noch ein paar Mal über das Gewicht Deiner neuen Reifen auslassen 

PS: Wenn Du mit den Dingern sagst, daß Du keine Kontrolle über Dein Rad hast, solltest Du vielleicht über einen Fahrtechnik-Kurs in B-Mais nachdenken... mua-ha-haaa!!!


----------



## zerg10 (9. Juli 2004)

@Danger
Erstmal herzlichn Glückwunsch u. viel Spass beim Feiern.

Und dann fahren wir ab Samstag also im Eliminatormodus


----------



## Koeni (9. Juli 2004)

Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich dieses Wochenende Zeit zum Fahren hab, aber eine Tour mit dem Stinky werde ich nicht machen. Wenn ich Zeit haben sollte, werde ich eher am Style feilen  .

@Danger

Von mir natürlich auch alles Gute und viel Spaß beim Feiern


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Juli 2004)

@Danger


> Dich noch ein paar Mal über das Gewicht Deiner neuen Reifen auslassen


Diesen leichten Unterton in dieser Bemerkung habe ich nicht übersehen.  
Aber ich gelobe Besserung und werde mich über soetwas nicht mehr äußern



> Fahrtechnik-Kurs in B-Mais


Da komm ich gerne drauf zurück. Ich hoffe echt das ich noch ein paar Tips von Euch bekomme.

@Koni


> eine Tour mit dem Stinky werde ich nicht machen


Du kennst doch nun schon jeden Stein auf der Kickerstrecke persönlich. Komm halt mal wieder mit. Wir machen eh      Tempo.


So, es nieselt jetzt wieder aber ich geh trotzdem biken. Sonst dreh ich durch.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (9. Juli 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Ra.
> Na, auch mal wieder "on"
> Sag mal, warst Du mit Deinem Bike in Frankreich oder hattest Du ein anderes?
> Ich war nähmlich bei Frank mein Schaltauge erneuern und da stand "Dein" Bike.
> Selbe Farbe, Gabel, Sattel (orange), Reifen usw.. Ich hätte schwören können es wäre Deins. Samstag keine Zeit??



das hat Dein Adlerauge richtig erkannt. Ich hab mir in Frankreich auf dem Festival einen Gabelservice bei Marzo machen lassen. Leider ham die Nix-blicker des net richtig gemacht, daher bin ich zum Händler meines Vertrauens gegangen (sprich Kimmerle) damit der's richtet. Das Rädel war aber schon mit in Gallien und hat super funktioniert.
Ich hol's gleich ab. 

Samstag leider keine Chance, dafür aber am Sonntag und wahrscheinlich das ganze nächste Wochenende und auch mal unter der Woche. 

Grüsse und viel Spaß morgen.
ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Juli 2004)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag leider keine Chance, dafür aber am Sonntag und wahrscheinlich das ganze nächste Wochenende und auch mal unter der Woche.
> ra.



Dann kom doch mit nach B-Mais


----------



## Backwoods (9. Juli 2004)

So Jungs,

bin noch keine halbe stunde vom biken daheim, wetter war ok aber nach sonnenuntergang etwas frisch. der wald ist weitgehend trocken. ich muss jedenfalls nicht putzen.

meine runde über warmenbronn und leonberg nimmt langsam formen an    trailanteil und qualität sind schon akzeptabel. bin heut zum erstenmal von leonberg aus hinter dem rappenhof in den forchenwald vorgestossen. da muss es schon noch ein paar trails geben. man kommt dann unten im krumbachtal an der strasse raus, da wo dass einzelne haus steht und kann von dort zum krummbachtrail uphillen. ud den rest kennt dann ja jeder   

jetzt ncoh eine hiobsbotschaft: 
der untere part des KB trails, nach der kurzen steilpassage bis zum schotterweg wurde in brutaler art und weise mit schwerem räumgerät bearbeitet. die steine wurden sozugen durch halbmeter tiefe spurrillen ersetzt   

ich muss mal mit meiner besseren hälfte klären ob ich morgen und/oder sonntag nochmal fahre. also morgen mit steppi und zerg oder sonntag mit ra.

ich meld mich dann nochmal


----------



## Guillaume (9. Juli 2004)

Hi,

ich bin Guillaume (siehe: ich stelle mich vor oder so rubrik), komme aus Rohrau und suche lockere, unkomplizierte Biker zum gemeinsamen abreagieren   . Fahrt ihr öfter als Gruppe und würdet mal einen Neueinsteiger mitnehmen? Alleine biken macht ja schon Spaß (da muß man dann nicht immer warten   ), aber insgesamt ist es in ner Gruppe schon spaßiger...Kennt ihr auch Strecken hier im Schönbuch?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (10. Juli 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> So Jungs,
> 
> ich muss mal mit meiner besseren hälfte klären ob ich morgen und/oder sonntag nochmal fahre. also morgen mit steppi und zerg oder sonntag mit ra.
> 
> ich meld mich dann nochmal



O.k. ich glaub ich hab morgen was vor  

werde dann sonntag nachmittag fahren. ab wann passts bei dir ra.? was wollen wir machen? mal wieder nach der schlucht schauen und dann rüber zum KK. wird aber anstregend für mich wenn ich das big hit nehm


----------



## Floater (10. Juli 2004)

tss da hat doch der dirk tatsächlich am gleichen tag wie mneine freundin purzeltag.
also von mir auch noch im nachhinein:  !!


----------



## Backwoods (10. Juli 2004)

Hi,

ich werde morgen nachmittag mit ra. ne runde treten. vorher machen wir noch eine längere bremsleitung an meine magura vorne, damit der neue vorbau passt. genauer start ist also vom entlüften abhängig.

da fk nach dem regen (insbesondere heut nacht) eher glitschig ist wollten wir mal wieder die trails richtung burg d rocken.

wer kommt noch so mit?


----------



## Koeni (11. Juli 2004)

Wer braucht was von BMO? Ich bestell irgendwann nächste Woche .


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Juli 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> wer kommt noch so mit?



WAnn wollt Ihr denn ca. los? Ihr werdet mit der Leitung ja nicht erst 14:00 Uhr anfangen, oder?


----------



## Backwoods (11. Juli 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> WAnn wollt Ihr denn ca. los? Ihr werdet mit der Leitung ja nicht erst 14:00 Uhr anfangen, oder?



muss mal abwarten bis der holk nachher anruft. vor 13 uhr fangen wir aber bestimnt nicht an.

kannst du herkommen falls wir erst richtung warmenbronn fahren? (s-bahn?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (11. Juli 2004)

Ok,

hätte ich noch 5 minuten gewartet..

Holk ist so ab 1330 bei mir (kann auch etwa später werden) wir könnten dann so 1430 bis 1500 an der uni sein - wenn die firma magura mir keinen strich durch die rechnung macht  

falls sonst keiner mehr mitkommt, behalt ich mir vor doch noch in die andere richtung zu starten und die uni auf dem rückweg mitzunehmen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Juli 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> falls sonst keiner mehr mitkommt, behalt ich mir vor doch noch in die andere richtung zu starten und die uni auf dem rückweg mitzunehmen.



Ich schau gegen 14:00 Uhr nochmal rein. Solltet Ihr eine andere Richtung fahren sagt Bescheid. Ich fahr auch allein los.


----------



## phen (11. Juli 2004)

hallo!

Nachdem ich diesem thread ein wenig gefolgt bin, glaube ich, dass ihr mir vielleicht helfen könnt:

Nach mehreren Jahren pause habe ich mein radl wieder ausgepackt, und suche jetzt einen platz, um wieder etwas springen zu üben. Das ganze soll nix grosses sein. Ich komme aus Wiesbaden, da gab es einen so genannten bombenkrater. man konnte mit kleinen spüngen anfangen, und sich langsam hocharbeiten. 

Ich hoffe, so wieder ein bisschen ins radeln reinzukommen.

wisst ihr was gutes?

Wie hart sind eure touren? könnte man sich da eventuell mal anschließen? sind die trails richtige downhills, oder eher noch etwas zahmer?

viele grüße,

kai


----------



## Backwoods (11. Juli 2004)

phen schrieb:
			
		

> hallo!
> 
> Nachdem ich diesem thread ein wenig gefolgt bin, glaube ich, dass ihr mir vielleicht helfen könnt:
> 
> ...



Dir kann bestimmt geholfen werden!

Du solltest halt mal mitkommen. die locations zu beschreiben ist etwas schwierig. hier in der gegend zwischen sifi, solitude, burg d. rüber bis zum frauenkopf oder auch in richtung esslingen, remstal, korber kopf, gibts alles, von ziemlich zahm bis mehr so richtung hardcore. wildbad nicht zu vergessen   

wo wohnst du? 
du bist doch nicht etwa wegen dem daimler hierher gezogen  

vielleicht klappts ja sogar heute noch


----------



## Floater (11. Juli 2004)

phen schrieb:
			
		

> hallo!
> 
> Nachdem ich diesem thread ein wenig gefolgt bin, glaube ich, dass ihr mir vielleicht helfen könnt:
> 
> ...




Hi Kai!
 und gleichzeitig *@ all* 

zum springen würde es mich, den simon und vielleicht noch andere von hier heute abend (mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit)nach nußdorf ziehen


----------



## Koeni (11. Juli 2004)

@Floater
Wann wollt Ihr nach Nußdorf ? Vielleicht würde ich mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## Floater (11. Juli 2004)

nußdorf fällt heute wohl ins wasser
vielleicht schabernack in vaihingen, wenns wetter mitmacht
dann gegen 20.00


----------



## Backwoods (11. Juli 2004)

Hi,

wer noch klamotten oder protektoren braucht schaut mal hier im forum oder gleich bei den schnäppchen von sport conrad.

vielleicht kann man zusammen was bestellen. hätte intersse an der einen dh hose.


----------



## Koeni (12. Juli 2004)

Ich würde mitbestellen, will auch die Hose.Hoffentlich passen die dann auch.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Juli 2004)

Wenn bestellt wird, gebt bitte nochmal Bescheid. Muss die lange Hose vorher nochmal probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (12. Juli 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn bestellt wird, gebt bitte nochmal Bescheid. Muss die lange Hose vorher nochmal probieren.



Würde mir evtl. ein Pärle Handschuhe bestellen, bitte noch mal Bescheid sagen wenn Ihr bestellt. 

grüsse +
ra.


----------



## Floater (12. Juli 2004)

will heute jm. fahren? ich will und hab sogar zeit!!  
bin zu allen schandtaten (hüpfen tour street) bereit!


----------



## phen (12. Juli 2004)

Hi!

danke für eure antworten! was genau gibts denn in nußdorf? ich habe mal auf der karte gesucht, und eines, etwa 12 km nördlich von leonberg gefunden (eberdingen-nußdorf). meint ihr das?

Lohnt es sich, dort von stuttgart innenstadt mit bus und bahn (und natürlich auch fahrrad) hinzufahren?

ne, nicht wegen dem daimler, wegen der schönen vaihinger uni bin ich hergezogen!

melde mich zum nächsten wochenende nochmal, würde mich euch gerne mal anschließen bei der sonntagstour!

gruß,

kai


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Juli 2004)

@phen

Ja, genau das Nußdorf. Man muss sagen das es eine Bmx-bahn ist. 
Solltest Du ein Ht für Dirt und dual haben kannst Du dort sicher Spaß haben. Ich musste, mit dem Switch, ziemlich treten.   
Fahr hier mal ne Runde mit und schau Dir die Trails an. Mit Dh würde ich hier mal garnix bezeichnen. Außer einigen Ausnahmeerscheinungen für welche man allerdings mit dem Auto anreisen müßte. Wenn man die Parks mal ausklammert. Auf den Trails gibt es Wurzeln, Kanten und schöne Kurven. Eine Gute Mischung mit ausreichend Gefälle. Könnte manchmal mehr sein.
Sprünge können wir Dir dann an der "Kickerstrecke   " zeigen. Und ansonsten gibt es auf den Trails oder an der Burg den ein oder anderen Sprung.


Wohnst Du an der Uni??
Wenn ich Zeit habe können wir am Mittwoch mal eine Runde drehen.
Meld Dich einfach nochmal.


----------



## steppenwolf79 (12. Juli 2004)

@ all 

ich würde mich am samstag oder sonntag gerne irgendwo anschliessen,
vorausgesetzt es isch schönes wetter, da ich schönwetterfahrer bin    

 

greez


----------



## Backwoods (12. Juli 2004)

Tja, 

bin dieses wochenende nicht im ländle, sondern freitag auf ner party in darmstadt und sa bei frankfurt eingeladen   

ich werde diesmal warscheinlich sogar zwei bikes mitnehmen und dann sa und so endlich mal wieder die burg frankenstein rocken.

wenn jemand lust hat für nen tag anzureisen (180 Km) einfach mal bescheid sagen.


----------



## Floater (13. Juli 2004)

also das kann doch nicht sein, da hat der gestresste student mal zeit und sonst keiner  
also noch mal mein aufruf: würde morgen(das ist dienstag) zu einem töurchen starten und will nicht wieder alleine unterwegs sein


----------



## zerg10 (13. Juli 2004)

@floater
Mich hat's gestern beim Posen, äh trainieren auf dem Marienplatz gelegt. Mache bis Donnerstag erstmal Pause, damit es in Bischofsmais wieder rund läuft.  

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Juli 2004)

@zerg 
Wat machste denn für Sachen.   

@Floater

Wie sieht es morgen aus??    Heute stehen andere Verpflichtungen an.
Das ist das Problem an diesem Sommer. Letztes Jahr ist man halt auch bei schönem Wetter mal nicht gefahren. Aber mit der Freundin nur bei Regen was zu machen ist halt nicht so beliebt bei Frauen.  

Also morgen kommste oder?? Donnerstag muss ich´s Rädle richten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (13. Juli 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> Wat machste denn für Sachen.



Ganz einfach, am Marienplatz/Zahnradbahnhof bisserl 'rumgehüpft, eine Landung versaut u. mir die USB-Festplatte in den Bürzel gerammt. 

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (13. Juli 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach, am Marienplatz/Zahnradbahnhof bisserl 'rumgehüpft, eine Landung versaut u. mir die USB-Festplatte in den Bürzel gerammt.
> 
> CU,
> Zerg


und, hat die rektale Datenübertragung funktioniert?

Grüsse 
ra


----------



## zerg10 (13. Juli 2004)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> und, hat die rektale Datenübertragung funktioniert?
> 
> Grüsse
> ra



So ähnlich wie bei Matrix


----------



## steppenwolf79 (13. Juli 2004)

@ backwoods,

der link den du gepostet hast von sport conrad ist echt fett!
hab paar sachen bestellt...  

weis jemand wie lang es dauert bis das zeug kommt? hab nochkeinerlei antwort erhalten...


----------



## torte (13. Juli 2004)

Wer will morgen neTour fahren ?

Fahre auch bei weniger gutem Wetter    (will sagen beim verlassen des Hauses sollte es NOCH nicht regnen)


Freiwillige vor


----------



## Backwoods (13. Juli 2004)

Hi,

muss das mal mit meiner freundin klären   ich kann aber erst ab 1830   

hab dir auch gerade was in den schnäppchen thread geschrieben. ein kumpel (beat) wollte mir morgen auch evtl die kleine neue northshore location zwischen frauenkopf und solitude zeigen. vielleicht könnten wir dann sifi warmenbronn glemseck fahren und dann die anderen irgendwo zwischen bärenschloss und solitude treffen. schick mal deine handy nr. per pn oder mail. wenns bei mir klappt ruf ich an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (14. Juli 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach, am Marienplatz/Zahnradbahnhof bisserl 'rumgehüpft, eine Landung versaut u. mir die USB-Festplatte in den Bürzel gerammt.
> 
> CU,
> Zerg




das nenn ich mal plug and play...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Juli 2004)

@all
Ich werde eine kleine Runde drehen. Allerdings nicht bis tief in die Nacht.
Ich denke an Katzenbacher + neue Zubringer Trails Richtung Bärenschloss, Krumbach, Botnang, Burg, Unitrail und dann Ende  
Ich denke so an 16:45 Abfahrt am Parabolspiegel.
Wer Lust hat bitte melden.

@Backwoods 
Falls Du mit Beat in Richtung Shore fahrt, geb mal Bescheid. Evtl. kann man sich ja an einer Strategisch guten Stelle treffen. Je nach Uhrzeit.
Danke


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (14. Juli 2004)

Hi, 

wäre heute evtl. auch dabei, 16.45 h is halt recht früh für mich.
@backwoods: was ist denn heute mit dem Afterwork-Ride?



			
				Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Ich werde eine kleine Runde drehen. Allerdings nicht bis tief in die Nacht.
> Ich denke an Katzenbacher + neue Zubringer Trails Richtung Bärenschloss, Krumbach, Botnang, Burg, Unitrail und dann Ende
> Ich denke so an 16:45 Abfahrt am Parabolspiegel.
> ...


----------



## beat (14. Juli 2004)

@Northshore-Interessierte:
Falls ich heute Richtung Solitude bike und somit den Guide zur "neuen" Location mimen könnte wäre ich auf jeden Fall erst um ca. 20:20 Uhr an den Bärenseen.
Nur so zur Info.
Alle weiteren Interessenten melden sich dann am besten auf meinem Handy um zu fragen ob es klappt.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal wieder - wäre nice!

Gruß
beat


----------



## Backwoods (14. Juli 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> neue Zubringer Trails Richtung Bärenschloss, Krumbach, Botnang, Burg, Unitrail



welche(n) meinst du genau? die die wir am sonntag gefahren sind? oder gibts da noch mehr.

bei mir hats heut ja leider nicht hingehauen mit dem biken.

@ beat vielleicht passt es nächste woche besser.

@ holk: die party am freitag fällt leider aus. ich werde aber trotzdem fahren, da samstag ja noch eine ist  

muss mal abklären ob ich mich mit ein paar alten kumpels freitag abends so treff oder hier evtl erst noch ne runde biken geh und dann später fahre. dann ist auch kein stau mehr und der V6 macht mehr spass (falls man dass von nem 6 zylinder überhaupt sagen kann  )


----------



## torte (14. Juli 2004)

So, war alleine ne Runde drehen.

Wie schauts bei euch morgen aus ?


----------



## Bieber (14. Juli 2004)

Moin!

Ich war noch net mit euch unterwegs aber ständig allein rumkurven is au albern...drum,
wann soll es denn wo hingehen  ????


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Juli 2004)

@Backwoods
Ich meinte die Trails Vom Katzenbacher zum Bärenschloss.
Die letzten beiden kannte ich ja. Aber die 2 anderen die gleich nach der Straße, rechts in den Wiesentrail, gingen kannte ich ja nicht.

War aber lustig heute. Der Steppen 79 hatte sich gemeldet und war mitgekommen. Den Floater haben wir dann auch noch aufgegabelt und nachdem wir dem Beat begegnet sind, hatten aber leider keine Zeit, haben wir den Simon auch noch zum letzten Ride am Botnangtrail ins Boot geholt. Ich war so gegen 21:30 oder später zu Hause  
Mir hats Spaß gemacht. Wir haben auch ordentlich Höhenemeter vernichtet.  

@torte 

Nächste Woche klappts. Warst leider etwas zu spät heute.

@Bieber
Nächste Woche.
Da die meisten´hier am Freitag bis Sonntag in B-MAis sind, wird es wohl eng mit biken. Aber ein paar sind ja noch da.


----------



## steppenwolf79 (15. Juli 2004)

@steppenwolf,

geile downhill party gestern   

hat echt spass gemacht


----------



## steppenwolf79 (15. Juli 2004)

@steppenwolf rm und alle anderen....

du sagmal als du deine hintere spv kammer am anfang etwas verstellt hast, wie war da der druck beim aufsetzen der pumpe??

weil bei mir gebe ich z.b 5,5 bar rein, entlüfte und ziehe ab.
wenn ich dann aber wieder die pumpe aufschraube zeigt er nur noch 1 bis 2 bar an. ich vermute das liegt am aufschrauben der pumpe auf das ventil oder wie war das bei dir??? 

bei der vorderen kammer (schwarze grosse kammer) da funktioniert das nämlich das ich die pumpe aufsetze und der wert fast genauso stimmt, wie ich ihn zuletzt aufgepumpt habe nur hinten nicht... hmmm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (15. Juli 2004)

So Jungs,

ich hab schon alles gerichtet und werde morgen abend früher oder später das ländle verlassen. 

das heisst bei viel stau eher später. muss mal mit meinen eltern verhandeln bis wann ich da abends spät noch ankommen darf. bin nähmlihc ab morgen mittag schon strohwitter und könnte hier vorher auch noch ne runde auf dem bike drehen. aber nciht vor 1800

samstags gehts dann mit dem bike endlich mal wieder an die burg frankenstein und in den vorderen odenwald


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (16. Juli 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> ...und könnte hier vorher auch noch ne runde auf dem bike drehen. aber nciht vor 1800
> 
> 
> > Hallole,
> ...


----------



## torte (16. Juli 2004)

So, endlich Wochenende   

Wer hat lust, morgen (Sa.) ne längere Runde zu drehen ???


----------



## torte (17. Juli 2004)

Looooooooooooooooooooosss   

Ich will nich wieder alleine fahren   


Also: FREIWILLIGE VOR


----------



## zerg10 (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo Sonntagsfahrer,

hier jetzt eine Zusammenfassung von unserem Ausflug nach Bischofsmais für alle die nicht mit konnten/wollten/durften  :

Um es kurz zu machen, es war endgeil. Von den Sonntagsfahrer am Start waren Koni, Steppenwolf-RM, cmjahn, DangerousD, Driver79 und zerg10.  Wir hatten 3 Tage super Wetter (Samstag 33°C   ), geniale Stimmung u. ein Bikepark, der für jeden etwas bietet. Die Liste an Defekten von Mensch u. Maschine ist auch relativ kurz, lediglich eine Bremsleitung, eine 210er Scheibe, ein Schwalbe Space, einen ausgekugelten Finger u. diverse Blasen an den Händen bzw. Kratzer an den Waden u. Schienbeinen gab es zu verkraften.
Jetzt noch ein paar Zitate, die den Leuten zu zuordnen sind:
- "Der untere Teil vom Downhill is' wie ein Singletrail, nur mit mehr Sprüngen"
- "Ich glaub, bei mir ist eine Speiche locker"
- "Wieso ? Ich bin so oft BikerX gefahren wie Du Downhill..."
- "Wer fährt mit Dual ?"
- "...weniger Zugstufe..."

Alle Beteiligten waren sich einig, dass diese Ereignis unbedingt wiederholt werden muss.   

CU,
Zerg

P.S.: Wer fährt diese Woche wann u. wo ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Juli 2004)

@zerg & Koni

Donnerstag wird nix bei mir. Da ist Sommerfest von der Arbeit.  
Werde heute zur Lockerung meiner Muskulären Schäden eine LOckere Runde am FK drehen. Bedeutet: Dürrbach und dann mal zu den Kickern schauen.
Ich denke das ich Samstag mal biken gehen werde.

@Steppenwolf 79

1. Nickname ändern   
2. Wenn ich meine Pumpe aufsetze fehlen ca. 0,5 Bar. Kommt halt davon das luft in den Adapter Deiner Pumpe strömt. Sollte Dich aber nicht stören. Hast ja auch so ein super Adapter.
3. Tausche meine Pumpe gegen Deine + ein paar Euro. Du brauchst doch die PSI Skala eh nicht.


----------



## steppenwolf79 (19. Juli 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg & Koni
> 
> Donnerstag wird nix bei mir. Da ist Sommerfest von der Arbeit.
> Werde heute zur Lockerung meiner Muskulären Schäden eine LOckere Runde am FK drehen. Bedeutet: Dürrbach und dann mal zu den Kickern schauen.
> ...



hmm wäre samstag event. dabei


----------



## torte (19. Juli 2004)

Fein das ihr alle heil geblieben seid   

Hat einer noch genug Schmackes für ne kleine gemütliche Runde am heutigen Tag ?


----------



## C-Bug (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo Sonntagsfahrer, ich würde ganz gern mal mitfahren. Wo trefft ihr euch denn meistens? Ich komme aus Stuttgart Vaihingen. 
Mit der Kondition habe ich keine Probleme nur mit der Technik könnte es evteilweise "eng" werden.
Ich bin 38 und fahre 70% Rennrad und 30% MTB (Hardtail).
Heute Abend hät ich Zeit für eine kleine Feierabendrunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (19. Juli 2004)

@torte & C-Bug
Bei mir wird's nix, muss irgendwie meine Hände entkrampfen ... Evtl. am Mittwoch, wenn sich das Wetter hält.


----------



## Backwoods (19. Juli 2004)

C-Bug schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin 38 und fahre 70% Rennrad und 30% MTB (Hardtail).
> Heute Abend hät ich Zeit für eine kleine Feierabendrunde.



Prima dann bin ich nicht mehr der älteste mit 35   

Hatte auch ein top wochenende, ohne größere schäden. wetter war allerdings etwas schwül in rhein main city. mir ist samstag auf der legenderen freeride runde (50 km, 1300 hm) ganz schön die brühe aus dem helm gelaufen  sonntag war ich mit dem big hit dann nur noch hüpfen an der burg F  

biken unter der woche ist wohl erstmal nicht drin. das material muss dringend gewartet und geplegt werden. am votec knarzt das schwingenlager und der steuersatz schleift bzw. wird schwergängig bei einschlag >= 75°   
am DH-laufradsatz vom Big Hit muss dringend mal die bremsscheibe gerichtet werden.

ausserdem bin ich do und fr geschäfltich unterwegs. vielleicht geht fr abend noch ne kleine runde wenn ich zeitig zurück bin und vorher feritg geschraubt hab.

was ist mit bildern aus B mais? gibts da mal ne cd mit videos?


----------



## Koeni (19. Juli 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> was ist mit bildern aus B mais? gibts da mal ne cd mit videos?



Es existieren nur wenige Bilder. Von der Strecke gibt es überhaupt keine und Videos auch nicht. Wir hatten besseres zu tun  

 *Meine Hände tun weh *


----------



## dangerousD (19. Juli 2004)

@koni

 Weichei! Da müssen wir wohl noch ein wenig üben für Frankreich 

@B-Maiser
War ein schönes WE, trotz Michel's kleinem "Mißgeschick". An dieser Stelle noch mal gute Besserung! Ich kreuz' die Finger für Dich...   OK, der war ein bißchen gemein  

@all
Hätte jemand Lust auf einen spätabendlichen Ausflug nach Nußdorf oder Markgröningen am Mittwoch? Floater, wie steht es bei Dir???


----------



## dangerousD (19. Juli 2004)

Nachschlag: Es gibt doch ein paar Bilder von B-Mais, ich versuche mal, die hier irgendwie unterzubringen...


----------



## Sofax (20. Juli 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> wer noch klamotten oder protektoren braucht schaut mal hier im forum oder gleich bei den schnäppchen von sport conrad.
> 
> vielleicht kann man zusammen was bestellen. hätte intersse an der einen dh hose.



Hat schon jemand ne Ahnung, ob die Klamotten eher groß oder klein ausfallen? habe Interesse an Hose und Handschuhen.
Wenn ihr bescheid sagt, was ihr wollt kann ich die Bestellung übernehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (20. Juli 2004)

@Sofax
Willkomen zurück  .
Ich hab keine Ahnung wie die Klamotten ausfallen, würde aber das Risiko eingehen und die lange DH-Hose in M mitbestellen.


----------



## Backwoods (20. Juli 2004)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon jemand ne Ahnung, ob die Klamotten eher groß oder klein ausfallen? habe Interesse an Hose und Handschuhen.
> Wenn ihr bescheid sagt, was ihr wollt kann ich die Bestellung übernehmen



Hi sofax,

das mit der bestellung sollten wir in angriff nehmen. ich brauch ne lange dh hose und ein kurzarm trikot in xl damit die rüstung drunter passt.

hat nciht torte hier aus dem forum schon was bestellt? 

ich sag dir morgen abend nochmal bescheid. do + fr bin ich dann nämlich geschäftlich unterwegs.

ich hab dem holk (ra.bretzeln) vorhin aufs band geprochen dass ich morgen abend ne runde biken geh. dachte eigentlcih dass morgen kein afterwork ride ist, aber jetzt kam doch die mail. ich mach sozusagen eine gegenveranstalltung richtung warmenbronn auf. werde so 1830 hier starten

schaue vorher nochmal hier rein.


----------



## zerg10 (21. Juli 2004)

Is' heute jemand am FK anzutreffen ? Wollte da heute nachmittag mal vorbeifahren u. die Linien checken   
Da allerdings die Zacke z.Zt. renoviert wird, bin ich mit dem Fully unterwegs.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Juli 2004)

Schade, leider kann ich nicht. Morgen auch nicht.  
Die Linien    sind wie eh und je. Allerdings hatten der Floater und ich das Gefühl das der Wald gesäubert wurde. Fast als ob jemand mit den Rechen durch wäre   
Dann werden die Jumps entweder renooviert oder ein paar Idioten haben versucht die kaputt zu machen. Aber es geht alles wunderbar.   

Wünsch Dir viel Spaß.


----------



## beat (21. Juli 2004)

@Backwoods:
Man könnte sich ja dann heute abend evtl. zur North-Shore-Besichtigung an der Solitude treffen, oder was meinst Du? Von mir aus auch am Glemseck.

Gruß
beat


----------



## Koeni (21. Juli 2004)

@zerg
Ich bin vielleicht heute abend oben am FK, weiß aber noch nicht ab wann


----------



## beat (21. Juli 2004)

Also, jetzt ist's fix: Ab ca. 19:30 Uhr treffe ich Backwoods und Ra. am Glemseck oder an der Solitude. Genaueres per Handy. Wer noch Lust hat den Northshore anzutesten kann gerne dazustoßen.

Gruß
beat


----------



## Koeni (21. Juli 2004)

Werde heute doch nicht fahren gehen, vielleicht morgen.


----------



## beat (21. Juli 2004)

So, bin flugs zurück vom Ausflug an die Solitude und Northshore bei genialem Wetter *Schweiss trief*! 
Anbei ein par Impressionen  - "Backwoods und die Schafe", Naturidyll am Rappenhof


----------



## torte (21. Juli 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> ich mach sozusagen eine gegenveranstalltung richtung warmenbronn auf. werde so 1830 hier starten
> 
> schaue vorher nochmal hier rein.



Wenn ich früh genug aus dem Büro komme möchte ich mit   

Würde mich dann kurz vor 18.00 hier melden.

(oder du schickst mir deine Handy Nr. per sms   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (21. Juli 2004)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich früh genug aus dem Büro komme möchte ich mit
> 
> Würde mich dann kurz vor 18.00 hier melden.
> 
> (oder du schickst mir deine Handy Nr. per sms   )



Hat ja leider nicht geklappt. bin wegen gewitter auch erst um 1900 los und hab den beat dann um 2000 am glemseck getroffen

würde sagen nächster versuch am freitag. bin aber ab morgen geschäfltich unterwegs und geh nur biken wenn ich fr zeitig daheim bin

meine handy nr. kommt per pn


----------



## zerg10 (22. Juli 2004)

@All
Freitag wäre eine Idee wert, brauche nämlich dringend Höhenmeter, hab' mich gestern zwei den Weg von Stuttgart nach Degerloch hochgequält u. war dann am FK ziemlich platt. Konnte da auch gerade noch ein bisschen hüpfen, bevor der grosse Regen kam.

@Danger
Alternative für Freitag: Sommerrain ?


----------



## steppenwolf79 (22. Juli 2004)

@ alle besteller sport conrad

gestern ist mein dainese shirt und handschuhe gekommen, die sachen fallen eingentlich normal aus eher etwas kleiner. 
sind aber obergeil...

hab auch mit dem typ dort telefoniert die sind echt cool wenn was nicht passt kann man es einfach zurückschicken da ist so ein rücksendeschein dabei, und dann wirds einfach umgetauscht...


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (22. Juli 2004)

@Backwoods: was war denn los? ich warte immer noch auf Deinen Anruf?

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## dangerousD (22. Juli 2004)

@zerg
Für dieses WE muß ich absagen, habe von Freitag bis Sonntag Besuch. Wollte evtl. am Montag mit dem Floater nach Sommerrain...

@alle, die auch mal in Nußdorf fahren wollten
Nußdorf ist definitiv dicht! Wir waren gestern vor Ort und haben von einem der ansonsten regelmäßigen Benutzer erfahren, daß die Strecke definitiv abgerissen wird. "Unüberwindbare Differenzen" mit den Grundstückseignern. Das war es dann wohl  Muß ich doch wieder in den Wald, bei Gelegenheit. Vielleicht kann ich mich ja nächste Woche auch mal zu einer größeren Runde aufraffen, wobei im Moment die Präferenzen doch eher bei Rundenjagd auf der BMX-Bahn liegen. Da ist man so schön fertig hinterher  Und nach dem Fremdgehen mit dem Trialbike in B-Mais bin ich echt am Überlegen, mir ein Drittrad zuzulegen


----------



## zerg10 (23. Juli 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> Für dieses WE muß ich absagen, habe von Freitag bis Sonntag Besuch. Wollte evtl. am Montag mit dem Floater nach Sommerrain...



Bei gutem Wetter bin ich dabei, ab wann seid ihr denn ungefähr auf der Bahn ? Wenn's zu heiss sein sollte, können wir ja auch zum FK ausweichen ...

Apropos FK
Is' da heute nachmittag zufällig einer unterwegs ?


----------



## Backwoods (23. Juli 2004)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> @Backwoods: was war denn los? ich warte immer noch auf Deinen Anruf?
> 
> Grüsse
> ra.



Hab mehrmals angerufen, war aber immer nur der AB dran  
bin dann wegen gewitter erst um 1900 los und hab um 2000 den beat am glemseck getroffen

sofax konnte nicht, da er sein auto aus der werkstatt holen wollte

hier hats gerade vorhin schon wieder so ne kurz gewittersinnflut gegeben. die strassen sind zwar wieder trocken aber gewisse bereihe des gartens erinnern starkt an einen sumpf   

da ich am freitag abend spät mein bike erstmal putzen musste um nicht das pitsch-nass-schlammige gerät in den keller zu stellen bin ich gerade etwas hin und her gerisssen ob ich heute noch fahre  

hab keine lust schon wieder zu putzen   und es hängt auch noch was in der luft!

wie siehts am Wochenende aus? wer fährt wann wo? den konditionellen aspekt hab ich in letzer zeit oft genug berücksichtigt. das big hit will bewegt werden -> FK, KK Wildbad....?

am besten sonntag nachmittag


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Juli 2004)

Hat zufällig jemand Motoradöl SAE 7.5 rumliegen? Wäre für 20ml dankbar.


----------



## torte (23. Juli 2004)

Ich will heute eigentlich noch ein Ründchen drehen    Das bissel Wasser stört doch nicht   

Also wer fährt noch ?

@ Backwoods

Hab dir ne SMS geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (23. Juli 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> wie siehts am Wochenende aus? wer fährt wann wo? den konditionellen aspekt hab ich in letzer zeit oft genug berücksichtigt. das big hit will bewegt werden -> FK, KK Wildbad....?
> 
> am besten sonntag nachmittag



Ich wollte eigentlich heute zum FK, aber das Wetter war mir dann doch nicht ganz geheuer.
Am Sonntag hab ich keine Zeit, aber morgen wäre möglich.
Wilbad geht halt wieder ins Geld.
Aber offen bin ich trotzdem für alle drei Vorschläge.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Juli 2004)

@Koni
Das wetter sieht ja nicht schlecht aus. Ab wann bist Du morgen am FK?

Floater?? Na wo isser? GRUPPENZWANG


----------



## Koeni (23. Juli 2004)

@steppi
Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich zum FK geh', mal warten ob der Axel sich nochmal meldet. Hab aber grundsätzlich nix gegen FK.
Ich würde so ab 13.00Uhr vielleicht da sein, muss vorher noch einkaufen.
Viel später will ich nicht los.


----------



## torte (23. Juli 2004)

Ich muss mal blöd fragen    was gibts am FK besonderes ? War da halt noch nie


----------



## Backwoods (23. Juli 2004)

..und schon bin ich da.

hi,

wollte eigentlich lieber am sonntag fahren. muss das mal mit meiner besseren hälfte klären.

is aber kein problem wenn ihr morgen schon geht. mal sehen wer sich sonst noch meldet. kk wär mir eigentlich lieber.

@torte: am fk stehen einige kicker zum hüpfen


----------



## torte (23. Juli 2004)

@ Backwoods

thx   nu bin ich schlauer

aber was is "KK" nun wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Juli 2004)

KK hört sich auch nicht schlecht an.   

@torte 
FK: dort gibt es ein paar schöne Trails und wie schon gesagt ein paar nette Kicker. Der Vorteil ist, es liegt alles ziemlich  nah beieinander. Allerdings bedeutet es auch ständig einen neuen uphill zu machen.
KK: das ist eigentlich eine reine Kickerstrecke. Dafür muss man allerdings hinfahren. DAmit meine ich mit dem Auto.


----------



## Koeni (24. Juli 2004)

@steppi
Ich hab ja schon gesagt, dass ich am Sonntag keine Zeit hab, ausser Vormittags und das ist für Dein Loch im Bauch ja immer nicht so gut  .

Heute würde sich nur KK anbieten, da FK sicher unfahrbar ist. Das Wetter soll glaub ich gegen später besser werden.
Wenn's etwas naß ist, ist's mir heute auch egal. Ich nehm den "Dampfstrahler" mit  

Ich geh jetzt einkaufen und schau später wieder rein.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Juli 2004)

Also jetzt fängt es gerade an zu pissen.  
Weis nicht ob ich heute biken gehe. Werde jetzt mal öl und eine Spritze kaufen gehen. Dann werde ich evtl. heute Nachmittag mal das Öl in der Gabel auffüllen.  Wenn ich dann hier um Hilfe schreie ist klar warum.
Koni, wenn Du doch gehen solltest schreib mir mal ne sms.
ich hatte auch schon gedacht die Trail am FK zu aktivieren. Ich meine die bei der Sprungkante. Da kann man evtl. die Baumstümpfeanschütten und kleine Kicker basteln.


----------



## Backwoods (24. Juli 2004)

Warum fängt's eigentlich immer pünktlich zum WE an zu pissen    erst gestern abend und jetzt schon wieder.

ich werde heut nciht fahren sonder erst morgen. wenn nicht bald die sonne scheint ist der fk wohl nicht so der bringer  

werde nachher mal den sofax anrufen ob er die bestellung bei conrad schon rausgelassen hat


----------



## Koeni (24. Juli 2004)

Wenn jemand mitkommt, fahr ich heute noch zum KK. Sooo schlecht ist's dann auch wieder nicht. Ein bischen Niesel schreckt Euch doch sonst auch nicht ab.


----------



## Backwoods (24. Juli 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Ein bischen Niesel schreckt Euch doch sonst auch nicht ab.



Niesel  

hier hats bis eben voll runtergeplatscht


----------



## Koeni (24. Juli 2004)

Also bei mir hat's heute noch nicht wirklich geregnet und jetzt ist's gerade sogar trocken.
Aber alleine nach Korb fahren hab ich keine Lust, ist mir zu weit.
Morgen kann ich wie gesagt nur vormittags bzw. muss um vier wieder hier sein. 
Wenn Ihr morgen zum KK geht, komm ich vielleicht auch und bin dann halt schon früher dort. Ich würde dann so gegen 15Uhr eben schon wieder abhauen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Juli 2004)

So mit der Zeit isses heute knapp. Deshalb folgende Planung für morgen.

@all
Koni und ich sind morgen ab ca. 10:30 am KK. Vorr. das Wetter macht mit.
Kommt noch wer?


----------



## Backwoods (25. Juli 2004)

Hi,

das ist mir eindeutig zu früh   

will nicht morgen nachmittag noch jemand zum KK oder wenigstens FK. würde auch gern mal wieder oben am kernen turm vorbei schauen.


----------



## torte (25. Juli 2004)

Also ich dreh heut wieder ne Runde, wer Lust hat einfach melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (25. Juli 2004)

Servus Leute,

treffe mich morgen (Montag) so gegen vier mit dem Zerg am Sommerrain, ein paar Kinder erschrecken  Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand... Für eine Tour fehlt mir im Moment die passende DICHTE Gabel am Fully  , muß mal einen kleinen Dichtungswechsel vornehmen. Aber das ist ja schnell gemacht...


----------



## Backwoods (25. Juli 2004)

Hi,

bin gerade wieder heimgekommen.

war erst von esslingen aus die trails am kernen turm checken. da ist fast alles beim alten. der trail vom turm oben nach rommelshausen hat einen kleinen neuen kicker bekommen, dafür ist der alte größere leider zeimlich ruiniert.

zum schluss bin ich die schlucht runter. ist immerhin wieder einigermassen befahrbar. musste so ca 6x absteigen. aber die sonst wurde da nix mehr aufgebaut. das big hit ist für die gegend etwas übertrieben.   

anschließend bin ich mit dem auto noch rüber zum KK. das wird ja immer geiler dort    lob an die baumeister

die beiden oberen kicker sind richtig geil. mit landehügel schlägt man jetzt wenigstens nicht mehr so arg im flat ein   . schade das die nicht so wirklich in einer linie stehen, aber man kriegts mit einem kleinen schlenker hin.

hat einer von euch das hinterrad am großen kicker hinter der ersten hünerleiter bei der landung so arg auf die kante, bzw. schon mehr ins loch gesetzt? sah hefitg aus die spur!


----------



## zerg10 (26. Juli 2004)

So, ich hoffe ihr habt Euch am WE nicht zu sehr zerbombt. Steppi, hat's mit der Gabel u. dem Öl geklappt ? Wenn ja, kannste ja heute auch an Sommerrain kommen.   

Am Mittwoch (Regenrisiko 10%) kommt ein Freiburger runter u. dem wollte ich "unsere" Trails (Uni, Mahdental, Krummbach, usw.) zeigen. Hat da einer von Euch Zeit u. Lust ? 

Offtopic: War am Freitag mit 'nem Arbeitskollegen seine Hausstrecke testen, die hat einen genialen Wallride u. die Speedtrail nach Kaltental. Luftfeuchtigkeit lag irgendwo bei 150%


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. Juli 2004)

@zerg 
Die gabel wird heute gemacht. Dachte mir, liebr am WE nochmal so fahren als gar nicht.  Bin mal gespannt. Werde dann mal Bescheid geben.
Biketechnisch geht mal vor Donnerstag nix. Termine Termine Termine.


----------



## Floater (26. Juli 2004)

naja, wetter ist ja mal wieder toll, aber da der dirk das rad schon dabei hat: sollen wir gegen 5 spontan telefonieren, wenn straßen(und skatepark)je wieder abgetrocknet wären(die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...)


----------



## zerg10 (26. Juli 2004)

Bevor hier gleich wieder ein SMS-Gewitter beginnt: Die Locals vom Sommerain mögen es eigentlich nich' so gerne, wenn man bei Regen auf der Bahn fährt, damit ruiniert man die Sprungkanten.
Sollte es bei 16:00 nicht besser werden, melde ich mich schon mal ab. Für Skatepark reichen meine "Künste" noch nich' so richtig ...

@Floater
Mittwoch ? Mittwoch !


----------



## Floater (27. Juli 2004)

völlig wider erwarten war die strecke am sommerrain heute staubtrocken. so trocken, daß ein kiddie im double skateboard gefahren ist, echt wahr!!

zwecks skatepark: ist nur kopfsache(und damit kenne gerade ich mich aus!) der skateopark ist viel einfacher zu fahren wie die bahnen, muß sich halt nur an beton gewöhnen.

mittwoch 16.00 wäre mir zu früh, später gerne.

mittwoch gibbet übrigens schulferien, ist dann eher viel oder wenig los am sommerain


----------



## zerg10 (27. Juli 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> völlig wider erwarten war die strecke am sommerrain heute staubtrocken. so trocken, daß ein kiddie im double skateboard gefahren ist, echt wahr!!
> 
> zwecks skatepark: ist nur kopfsache(und damit kenne gerade ich mich aus!) der skateopark ist viel einfacher zu fahren wie die bahnen, muß sich halt nur an beton gewöhnen.
> 
> ...



Kannst ja dann nach kommen, wenn DAnger u. ich platt sind. 

Ich hoffe ja mal, dass morgen nicht allzu viele Kiddies da 'rumhängen, sonst gibt es gleich wieder Staus auf dem Starthügel...

@All
Donnerstag mal wieder 'ne Singletrail-Tour ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Juli 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @All
> Donnerstag mal wieder 'ne Singletrail-Tour ?



Könnt ich mir gut vorstellen. Zeitlich sag ich morgen Bescheid. Aber nich das Du dann sagst Du sollst um 19:00 Uhr zu Hause sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (27. Juli 2004)

Ich geh heute wahrscheinlich zum FK, da war ich schon lange nicht mehr. Morgen bin ich auf nem Konzert und am Donnerstag muss ich beim Umziehen helfen. Frühestens also wieder am Freitag.


----------



## Koeni (27. Juli 2004)

Bin ab ca. 16 Uhr mit Jakob oben, vielleicht hat ja doch noch jemand Lust.


----------



## dangerousD (27. Juli 2004)

@floater
Dann kommst Du halt nach am Mittwoch... ich möchte auf jeden Fall fahren, versuche, 16.00 zu halten. Sollte mein chef andere Pläne haben, melde ich mich via Handy noch mal. Aber ich denke, ich schaffe es. Eine halbe Stunde Verzug habe ich mir als Maximalziel gesetzt


----------



## driver79 (27. Juli 2004)

werd morgen dann auch mal an den sommerrein kommen. weis allerdings noch nicht wann ich feierabend machen kann. hoffe, das ich so um 17:00 uhr da sein werd.


@floater

frage nach der zeit hat sich soeben erledigt.


----------



## Sofax (27. Juli 2004)

ich bin Donnerstag auf der Singletrailtour dabei, wenn ihr nicht schon wieder am frühen Mittag los wollt. Also, alles ab 18:00 und ich bin dabei  
Treffpunkt: Parabolspiegel??


----------



## torte (27. Juli 2004)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin Donnerstag auf der Singletrailtour dabei, wenn ihr nicht schon wieder am frühen Mittag los wollt. Also, alles ab 18:00 und ich bin dabei
> Treffpunkt: Parabolspiegel??




  Ich will auch mit auf Singletrailtour    (wenn ich auch langsame Leute mitnehmt    *habjakeinenplanwieschnellihrseid*)

Ich hoffe mal das ich 18.00 Uhr schaffe. Evtl. rückt ihr ja ne Handynummer raus unter der ich mich melden kann ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (27. Juli 2004)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin Donnerstag auf der Singletrailtour dabei, wenn ihr nicht schon wieder am frühen Mittag los wollt. Also, alles ab 18:00 und ich bin dabei
> Treffpunkt: Parabolspiegel??





			
				zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Am Mittwoch (Regenrisiko 10%) kommt ein Freiburger runter u. dem wollte ich "unsere" Trails (Uni, Mahdental, Krummbach, usw.) zeigen. Hat da einer von Euch Zeit u. Lust ?



Hi,

ich werd morgen um 1730 mal wieder beim afterworkride vom daimler antreten! @sofax was ist mir dir? auch am start?

@ torte da fahren auch leute mit die nicht beim daimler schaffen   . tempo ist aber eher zügig ich bin mit meinem 16,x Kg light-freerider immer am kämpfen   treffpunkt ist am kreisel am tor 3(?) gegenüber der fronäckerstrasse (richtung sterncenter) um 1730

donnerstag bin ich wieder beim volleyball.


bin vorhin mit dem big hit ins training gefahren und hatte vom KK noch die Maxxis drauf   war richtig überrascht wie leise und komfortabel die auf asphalt laufen. ist echt der hammer. da sehen die schwalbe (space, albert, shark) mit denen ich sonst unterwegs bin alt aus  

freitag kann ich auch nicht -> party  
also überlegt schon mal wo wir sonntag hüpfen gehen. den konditionspart hab ich ja morgen schon erledigt.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Juli 2004)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie es beim Zerg aussieht aber 18:00 ist mir persönlich zu spät. Das wird ne Hetzjagd. Wir können uns aber auch unterwegs treffen.
Wenn ich hier um 16:30-45 losmache, evtl. mit zerg, können wir uns ja an der Burg treffen. Von da aus dann zum Krumbach und zum Glemseck. Mehr Trails gibts ja auch nicht.

@Zerg 
Wann kannst Du bzw. wann wollen wir hier los?

@torte 
Keine Sorge, beim uphill bin ich sehr zuverlässig. Immer ganz weit hinten.


----------



## Backwoods (28. Juli 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Von da aus dann zum Krumbach und zum Glemseck. Mehr Trails gibts ja auch nicht.



wenn ich in der gegend vorbeikomme klingel ich mal durch. vielleicht trifft man sich auch so. aber wir starten in sifi erst um 1730

ich weiss übrigens jetzt wo north shores sind   leider etwas abseits der sonstigen trails und nur eine hünerleiter-rampe. mit votec komm ich da nicht runter (zu hoch) und das big hit tret ich bestimmt nicht bis dahin. ist aber schon deutlih niedriger als am kk.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Juli 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht trifft man sich auch so. aber wir starten in sifi erst um 1730



Du bist doch beim Volleyball. Es geht um Donnerstag. Zumindest bei Zerg und mir.   
^Zum KK kann ich nur zustimmen. Allerdings bin ich dafür hier nix mehr breitzutreten.   Bitte nicht falsch verstehen.    
Den von Dir beschriebenen Einschlag haben wir nicht verursacht. Sofer Du den richtigen meinst.   Könne wir ja am WE besprechen.



@all
Wie sieht es mit Samstag aus?? Ich würde wie Backwoods auch gerne Kickern gehen. Allerdings nicht zu spät. Gegen 11:00 ?


----------



## zerg10 (28. Juli 2004)

Dann trifft sich heute doch die halbe Mannschaft im Sommerain. Somit hätten wir dann auch die Lufthoheit am Starthügel   
Werde so ab 16:00 da sein.

@Steppi
Für'n Donnerstag: 16:15 am Teich, muss allerdings mit dem HT fahren, am Fully zerbröselt gerade das Innenlager ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Juli 2004)

@zerg
16:30 vorher geht es nicht. Schließlich muss ja einer Arbeiten.   

@all
hat jemand ein Entlüftungsset für Shimanobremsen??
Evtl. brauch ich das mal.  Danke


----------



## Sofax (28. Juli 2004)

o.k. dann machen wir morgen 18:30 an der Burg? nimmt jemand von euch für alle Fälle ein Handy mit?

@Backwoods
heute After-work-bike wird bei mir nix da heute Seal am Killesberg dran ist


----------



## Koeni (28. Juli 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Wie sieht es mit Samstag aus?? Ich würde wie Backwoods auch gerne Kickern gehen. Allerdings nicht zu spät. Gegen 11:00 ?



Dass ich da mit dabei bin, muss ich wohl nicht extra betonen, oder


----------



## torte (28. Juli 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> @ torte da fahren auch leute mit die nicht beim daimler schaffen   . tempo ist aber eher zügig ich bin mit meinem 16,x Kg light-freerider immer am kämpfen   treffpunkt ist am kreisel am tor 3(?) gegenüber der fronäckerstrasse (richtung sterncenter) um 1730



War bis um 18.00 im Büro    Wo fahrt ihr da immer hin ? Den Kreisel kenn ich, war ja oft genug Ferienarbeiter dei DC   



			
				Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @torte
> Keine Sorge, beim uphill bin ich sehr zuverlässig. Immer ganz weit hinten.



Sehr fein, dann bist ab morgen nimmer allein da hinten   




			
				Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> o.k. dann machen wir morgen 18:30 an der Burg? nimmt jemand von euch für alle Fälle ein Handy mit?



Was für ne Burg   Habt ihr mir noch ne Handy Nr. ?













.


----------



## dangerousD (28. Juli 2004)

Servus Mädels,

am Sommerrain war's mal wieder lustig. Auch wenn der Zerg mehr seine Zunge als alles andere trainiert hat... Im Reden ist er jedenfalls sehr ausdauernd So, jetzt warte ich auf die Revanche 

Wegen WE:

Wäre auch dabei, würde sogar das Fully aus dem Keller holen. Prinzipiell hätte ich auch nix gegen eine längere Runde, muß ein bißchen Kondition tanken für Frankreich. Wenn dann noch die eine oder andere nette Abfahrt dabei ist, wäre ich schon sehr zufrieden. Ansonsten halt KK, finde ich persönlich schöner als FK und "des G'schlonze" hier in in S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (29. Juli 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Mädels,
> 
> am Sommerrain war's mal wieder lustig. Auch wenn der Zerg mehr seine Zunge als alles andere trainiert hat... Im Reden ist er jedenfalls sehr ausdauernd So, jetzt warte ich auf die Revanche



Dafür sind wir noch gefahren, als Du hier gepostet hast   Hat es denn mit dem Bike geklappt ?

Und hol' Deinen Hobel lieber mal heute schon aus dem Keller u. fahr' die Runde mit ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Juli 2004)

@zerg
Hallo, komm bitte zu mir ans Haus. Der Ivan kommt noch mit und der bringt mir auch noch etwas mit.   Dann kann ich es gleich im Keller ablegen und muss es nicht mitnehmen. Danke und bis später

@torte,
das hört sich doch gut an. Dann muss ich nicht immer selbstgespräche führen.
Handynummer kommt.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Juli 2004)

ich hab für den Rest des Tages kein Internet. Also wenn was ist dann Handy.


----------



## marc (29. Juli 2004)

@zerg
sagst Du mir noch Bescheid wegen heute abend Treffpunkt bzw. Zeit ob das klappt daß ich mitkomm (wenn ich schon mal da bin   )

War echt nett gestern. Die Bahn gefällt mir gut , besonders das Gedöns  mit den Baumstämmen usw....  
Also bis heute abend.

Gruß Marc  (Gastfahrer aus dem badischen)


----------



## marc (29. Juli 2004)

ups..ein Knopf zuviel


----------



## Sofax (29. Juli 2004)

wird bei mir heute leider nichts mehr, werde erst später loskommen und dann auch von zu hause (wohl erst gegen 19:30). Also, Treffpunkt 18:00 an der Burg (@Torte: Dischingen) fällt für mich aus.

@backwoods, koni
und gleich noch ne schlechte Nachricht: conrad hat von unserer gesamten Bestellung nur noch die beiden Shirts (für backwoods und mich). Ansonsten nix mehr!!! also hab ich dann auch die gesamte Bestellung storniert. Schade für uns und schade auch für die (waren immerhin über 400 Euronen).


----------



## dangerousD (29. Juli 2004)

@zerg
Bei Ebay hieß es: drei, zwei, eins... und meins war's nicht. Aber ich kann warten   Hatte heute familiäre Verpflichtungen , wäre sonst gern mal mit gekommen. Wir schaffen das schon noch mal. Z.B. nächsten Mittwoch am Sommerrain *LANGFRISTVERABRED* Am WE bist Du ja nicht da, aber die anderen schon. Also nochmal: *WOCHENENDE-FAHREN-WOLLEN* Warte noch auf Vorschläge


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Juli 2004)

Ich hatte es ja schonmal vorgeschlagen. Samstag 11:00 UHR am KK.


----------



## Koeni (29. Juli 2004)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> und gleich noch ne schlechte Nachricht: conrad hat von unserer gesamten Bestellung nur noch die beiden Shirts (für backwoods und mich). Ansonsten nix mehr!!! also hab ich dann auch die gesamte Bestellung storniert.



Schade, dann muss eben doch wieder eine Armeehose herhalten.

@steppi
Ich will am Samstag auf jeden fall zum KK, aber 11Uhr könnte knapp werden, weil ich morgen abend feiern muss. Ich melde mich aber nochmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torte (29. Juli 2004)

So Mädels    hat ja leider nicht funktioniert mit dem zusammen fahren *schadeschade* Ich hätte es halt leider nicht bis 18.oo Uhr nach Dischingen geschafft    Musste erst mal oogel wo dischingen überhaupt ist    (18.00 Uhr Uni hätte ich grad mal so geschafft.


Wart ihr nun dort fahren ?


Ich hab halt noch ein bissel hier in der Gegend Trails gesucht die ich noch nicht kenne   

Hmmm is das am KK nur was für Könner und NUR was zu springen/hüpfen ??? oder gibts da auch was anderes *trails???*


----------



## Sandi (29. Juli 2004)

Servus!

Muss mich ja auch mal wieder melden...
Am Samstag können wir leider net an den KK...da müssen wir bei so ner Gruppe Kiddies beim Radclub mitfahrn. Am Sonntag sind wir aber bestimmt wieder oben!

@Koni: Hast jetzt ja auch ne Super-T drin  Nett  Was haste gezahlt?
Aber ich würde die bissle anders einbauen, so dass die obere Gabelbrücke fast ganz oben an den Standrohren ist! Sonst haste da nen krassen Hebel Wenn die Gabelbrücken so nah beieinander sind!

Jetzt in den Ferien müssen wir auch auf jeden Fall endlich mal an n FK kommen... wollten wir ja schon vor Monaten  

naja schau mer mal

@Torte: naja KK hat viele Drops und Sprünge...kannste zwar alle umfahren aber springen macht mehr Spass  
Achja, wir ham bei der oberen Hühnerleiter ne neue Line gebaut. Die erste Line wo man FAHREN kann^^ Einfach vor dem Drop rechts runter...Könnt ihr euch ja mal anschaun. Wenn wirs nächste mal dort bauen kommt noch irgendwas in die Abfahrt rein oder direkt dahinter!

Bis dann CU Sandi


----------



## Koeni (29. Juli 2004)

@Sandi
Die Brücke ist schon in einer anderen Position als auf dem Foto. Ganz nach oben mach ich sie aber nicht, weil ich den schaft nicht so kurz machen will und dann sind mir zu viele Spacer im Spiel.


----------



## Backwoods (29. Juli 2004)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> War bis um 18.00 im Büro    Wo fahrt ihr da immer hin ? Den Kreisel kenn ich, war ja oft genug Ferienarbeiter dei DC
> 
> Was für ne Burg   Habt ihr mir noch ne Handy Nr. ?


die ehemalige burg dischingen ist gemeint. nördlich der solitude bei bergheim bzw. feuerbach wir fahren meist richtung norden kaba-see, uni, bärensee, solitude, botnang, burg d, glemseck. mit möglichst wenig forstwegen und zu meinem leidwesen immermit einigen hardcore uphills



			
				Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @all hat jemand ein Entlüftungsset für Shimanobremsen??
> Evtl. brauch ich das mal.  Danke


die sind doch baugleich mit grimeca oder irre ich? falls nicht brauchst du nur ein transparenten schlauch, einen 8er ringschlüssel und ne dose dot 4 von atu oder pitstop oder von der tanke... den schauch gibts bei obi für 1,- euro/m    der rest geht auch unterwegs  . ist nicht so ein gefummel wie bei magura 



			
				Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist doch beim Volleyball. Es geht um Donnerstag. Zumindest bei Zerg und mir.
> 
> @all
> Wie sieht es mit Samstag aus?? Ich würde wie Backwoods auch gerne Kickern gehen. Allerdings nicht zu spät. Gegen 11:00 ?


da hab ich wohl was verwechslet. 

hier noch ne nette fehlermeldung als ich das posting eben abschicken wollte, kein witz:

Die folgenden Fehler traten bei der Verarbeitung auf::  
Der Text, den du eingegeben hast, besteht aus 1037 Zeichen und ist damit zu kurz. Bitte erweitere den Text auf die minimale Länge von 5 Zeichen.  

also in zukunft bitte nur noch längere romane  

so nachdem gestern den konditionspart abgearbeitet hab würde cih am wochenende auch gerne kickern oder liften   allerdings ist der samstag schon mit alten bekannten verplant und abends wird dann gegrillt 

wer kann also am sonntag?
Jungs das ist der sonntagskicker thread falls ihr euch erinnert!

seid dem afterworkride gestern könnte ich auch 2 neue brauchbare trails präsentieren: einer geht von westlich des birkenkopfs richtung botnang und der 2. beginnt ostlich des schwarzwildparks und geht zum botnang trail  

so ich hoffe mal das posting ist jetzt endlich lang genug


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Juli 2004)

@koni
Eh Du trinkst doch eh nie was.   Und beim letzten mal, als Du angetrunken gekommen bist, lief es doch gut.   Wenn wir gegen 15:00 Uhr oder etwas später die Segel streichen, reicht es noch für die Abendliche Programmgestaltung. Ohne Stress.   

@BAckwoods
Im Packet ist alles drin was ich brauche. Aber es liegt Mineralöl bei und kein Dot. Einen kleinen Unterschied gibt es halt doch noch.  Nun muss ich nur noch Zeit finden um das zusammen zu basteln.

@all

Hat noch jemand einen Adapter für MAgura rumliegen? Scheibengröße 160 erweitert auf 180?? Hinterradbremse, falls das ne Rolle spielt.

@torte 
Wir wollen mal hoffen das Du nicht immer so lange arbeitest. Wenn Du wirklich so langsam bist wie ich, brauchen wir schon 3 Stunden für die Runde. Gemütlich versteht sich.


----------



## mantra (30. Juli 2004)

Tach Jungs,

da ich jetzt auch in Stuttgart wohne, würde ich gerne wissen wo man hier schön fahren kann.
Der Schwerpunkt liegt dabei eindeutig auf Abfahrt.

Kann mich mal jemand aufklären was und wo KK und FK sein soll?

MfG mantra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tde (30. Juli 2004)

@all: ich will heute am FK eine Trailrunde drehen (wahrscheinlich nicht vor 17.30 Uhr), etwa 2,5 Std. Kommt jemand mit?

@Steppenwolf: ich glaube das einzige, was Du zum Shimano-Bremsen-Entlüften brauchst, ist ein passender Kunststoffschlauch für die Tülle am Bremssattel (gibt's im Zoohandel oder bei Farben Nagel im S-West), mineralisches Hydrauliköl (z.B. "LHM" bei Citroen, Liter kostet acht Euro oder so, funzt auch für Magura-Bremsen; keine DOT-Bremsflüssigkeit für Auto oder Motorrad. Greift die Bremsleitungen und Dichtungen an!!!). Hast Du an Deinem Switch Shimano-Bremsen


----------



## Koeni (30. Juli 2004)

@steppi
Ja, aber wenn ich verpenn' stehst Du alleine da und dann is auch wieder *******.
Lass uns zur Sicherheit morgen früh nochmal telefonieren.

@mantra
Willkomen in Stuttgart!
Wir werden Dir über's Internet keine Wegbeschreibungen zu den Strecken geben, da es auf Dauer das aus bedeuten könnte. Wir haben nicht mitgebaut und wollen nicht dafür verantwortlich sein wenn die Locals durch zu viel Betrieb und eventuellen Stress mit Förster,Wanderer etc. ihre Strecken verlieren.
Auch Beschreibungen per E-Mail oder PM gibt's keine, weil man ja nicht weiß, wie sich die Leute dann dort verhalten. 
Hört sich vielleicht fieß an, aber ich denke Du verstehst das.
Du kannst uns aber gerne mal begleiten und so die Strecken und uns kennen lernen.
Verfolge einfach den Thread und melde Dich dann wieder.


----------



## mantra (30. Juli 2004)

Ja, das kann ich natürlich verstehen! 

Mich würde trotzdem interessieren um was für Streckenarten es sich handelt, wie der Anspruch ist, oder ob man sie sogar mit Parks vergleichen kann.
Sind sie eher abfahrtslastig oder so ne gesunde Mischung aus hoch und runter.
Kann man in Stuggi schöne Strecken auch ohne Auto in einer angemessenen Zeit erreichen?

Ich werde auf jeden Fall heir weiterlesen und habe natürlich Bock mal mitzukommen.

MfG mantra


----------



## Koeni (30. Juli 2004)

KK ist ausschließlich Abfahrt mit Sprüngen und Drops in allen möglichen Größen.
FK ist ein Gebiet, in dem man etwas springen kann (einfacher als KK), aber auch gut Touren fahren kann.(FK=Frauenkopf).

Die Strecken kann man nicht mit Parks vergleichen, aber der Anspruch gerade am KK ist bei den großen Sachen schon recht hoch.

Wo wohnst Du denn, dann kann ich Dir besser sagen, ob Du das auch per Rad bzw mit der Bahn erreichen kannst.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Juli 2004)

@mantra
Bis bald mal.

@tde
Hab mir eine SAint für vorne gegönnt.  
Alles was ich brauche liegt dem Päckchen bei.

@KOni
Ok. Aber lass es nicht zuuu spät werden.   
Danger wartet sicher noch ein wenig um einen Sisi-Spruch loszuwerden.   
Oder er wartet bis zum Schluss mit seinem Gebot


----------



## driver79 (30. Juli 2004)

wäre morgen auch dabei. hab nur keine ahnung wo der kk genau ist. kann, wenn ich fahre noch jemand mitnehmen.

11:00 uhr ist ok.


----------



## dangerousD (30. Juli 2004)

Um dem Steppi gerecht zu werden: Koni ist 'ne Sissi , Koni ist 'ne Sissi , Koni ist 'ne Sissi , Koni ist 'ne Sissi , Koni ist 'ne Sissi , Koni ist 'ne Sissi , Koni ist 'ne Sissi , Koni ist 'ne Sissi !!! So, genug gelästert. Und bis zum Ende warten konnte ich auch nicht, ich mußte jetzt schon mal zuschlagen 

@koni: Ich kann Dich ja abholen und vorher wach klingeln. Optional komme ich auch mit einem Eimer kalten Wassers (schöne altdeutsche Schreibweise)

@driver
Wär' cool, wenn Du mal mitkommst. Die Beschreibung bekommst Du von mir auf's Handy... OK? Was frage ich überhaupt, kannst Dich ja eh nicht wehren 

@mantra
Herzlich willkommen in der Gemeinde der eigentlich-Sonntags-aber-immer-öfter-auch-Samstags-Fahrer  Zwischendurch wird aber auch noch gefahren. Du weißt ja, wie das mit dem Biken ist: vor dem Essen, nach dem Essen und manchmal... auch zwischendurch  Ach ja: auf dummes Gelaber mußt Du Dich natürlich auch einstellen, die Welt ist ernst genug - darum ist hier auch das eine oder andere mit Humor zu nehmen   So, jetzt aber genug der Zeichen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Juli 2004)

@driver 
Kannst mir ja nachfahren. Dafür sollten wir halt einen Treffpunkt ausmachen.
Du kannst mich auch an der Uni einladen und wir fahren mit Deinem Auto.    Nee nee, soviel aufwand muss net sein. Geb mir mal per PM Deine Festnetznummer. DAnn klingel ich heute mal durch.

Dann halten wir, wenn ich es richtig verstehe, 11:00 Uhr am KK fest.


----------



## tde (30. Juli 2004)

@Steppi: super, dann brauch ich meine eigenen Empfehlungen ja gar nicht befolgen, sondern kann mir Dein Set im Bedarfsfall ja schnorren     Entlüften ist bisher (nach 15 Monaten Fahrzeit) aber auch noch nicht notwendig gewesen


----------



## Koeni (30. Juli 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Um dem Steppi gerecht zu werden: Koni ist 'ne Sissi , Koni ist 'ne Sissi , Koni ist 'ne Sissi , Koni ist 'ne Sissi , Koni ist 'ne Sissi , Koni ist 'ne Sissi , Koni ist 'ne Sissi , Koni ist 'ne Sissi !!!



     

Wieso sind alle immer so gemein zu mir, wahrscheinlich weil Ihr selber keine Freunde habt, die Euch auf Partys einladen.Und deshalb macht Ihr jeden abend Frustsaufen. Und deshalb bekommt Ihr auch am nächsten morgen kein Kopfweh mehr. Und deshalb könnt Ihr auch nicht richtig Fahrrad fahren. Und deshalb frag ich mich:Wer ist hier wohl die Sissi ??????

Abgesehen davon darfst Du mich morgen gerne abholen  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (30. Juli 2004)

Ähem, jetzt will ich doch noch mal einen nachlegen wegen Samstag: wollen/können wir uns vielleicht doch auf Sonntag, gleiche Zeit, gleicher Ort verlegen? Dann könnte Axel mit, Sandi und Wolle wären am Start, Koni wäre nüchtern. Kurzum: wir wären einfach mehr Leute und hätten noch mehr Spaß. Allerdings dürfte die Strecke am Sonntag auch recht gut besucht sein... Warte auf Meinungen. Mir persönlich ist es egal, wann wir fahren. War halt nur so ein Gedanke...


----------



## ricktick (30. Juli 2004)

Oh schön, morgen wollte ich auch mal wieder da rauf.
Is eigentlich traurig, ich kann hier vom Fenster aus die Strecke sehen, hab aber kaum Zeit mal hochzuschauen.
Wollte morgen früh den Trail bissl pflegen, fahrt mich bitte nicht übern Haufen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Juli 2004)

Hab keinen Bock durch Geschäfte zu bummeln :kotz:. Bin wie gesagt morgen ab 11:00 Uhr am KK. Vielleicht können wir ricktick überzeugen den Landehügel am ersten Shore steiler zu bauen. Ich könnte auch eine kleine Palette mitbringen(50/70 oder so)    Dann gehts schneller. Wie siehts aus, ricktick?


----------



## ricktick (30. Juli 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Hab keinen Bock durch Geschäfte zu bummeln :kotz:. Bin wie gesagt morgen ab 11:00 Uhr am KK. Vielleicht können wir ricktick überzeugen den Landehügel am ersten Shore steiler zu bauen. Ich könnte auch eine kleine Palette mitbringen(50/70 oder so)    Dann gehts schneller. Wie siehts aus, ricktick?




Didumm, niemals nicht würd ich was in den Wald bauen 
Du brauchst da keine Landung mehr 

Edit: Mist, jetzt hab ich versehentlich deinen Beitrag editiert anstatt dich zu zitieren. Ich hoffe jetzt is alles wieder normal.


----------



## Koeni (30. Juli 2004)

@steppi
Ich werd's auf jeden Fall versuchen morgen. Ich stell mir nen Wecker und wenn's gar nicht geht, dann sag ich rechtzeitig bescheid.
Vielleicht bin ich sogar mit Auto dort...hmm,vielleicht lass ich's aber auch dort stehn. 
Ich kann Dir heute auch mal noch 'ne SMS schicken.

@dangerous
Weil der Sprit gerade soooo billig ist, würde ich am Sonntag auch nochmal mitkommen.


----------



## mantra (30. Juli 2004)

@Steppenwolf-RM:

Ich glaube ich habe Dich schon ein/zwei mal in Vaihingen an der Uni rumfahren sehen. Kann das sein?

@Koeni:

Ich wohne ziemlich zentral in Stuttgart. Quasi neben der Liederhalle. Ich hab gestern einen Esslinger getroffen der mir ne kleine Abfahrt von Degerloch runter gezeigt hat. Ist ganz net aber halt nicht wirklich prickelnd. Aber immerhin mal ein guter Anfang.

MfG mantra


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Juli 2004)

mantra schrieb:
			
		

> @Steppenwolf-RM:
> Ich glaube ich habe Dich schon ein/zwei mal in Vaihingen an der Uni rumfahren sehen. Kann das sein?
> MfG mantra



KAnn sein. Wohne da ja quasi   

@Koni
Wär cool wenn ich nicht der einzige wäre.  
An das 2 mal hab ich auch schon gedacht. Ist ja noch eine Option die offen ist.  

@ricktick
DAnn schau mer ma


----------



## dangerousD (30. Juli 2004)

Alles klar, ich komme dann morgen mit Koni auch hin. Sonntag? Mal sehen, was die Regierung sagt... Freue mich schon auf morgen, bis denne!


----------



## torte (30. Juli 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> die ehemalige burg dischingen ist gemeint. nördlich der solitude bei bergheim bzw. feuerbach



  und ich hab mich schon gewundert weshalb ihr bis nach Dischingen fahrt    

Wo is denn die Burg genau ? bzw. WIE komme ich da hin ? (zb. vom Bärensee oder dem Schloss Solitude ?)


@all
gibts von KK oder FK Bilder ? Nur damit ich ne Vorstellung hab ob mich dort auch fahren könnte oder ob ich liber sei lasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandi (31. Juli 2004)

in meiner Gallerie sind n paar Bilder aber nicht alle auf aktuellem Stand...


----------



## Backwoods (31. Juli 2004)

Hi,

was geht jetzt morgen noch so? wollte nciht der ein oder andere 2x am KK biken?

ich hab zeit und werd morgen was tun. kann ja nicht angehen dass das big hit im keller verstaubt   

könnte so ab 14:00 am kk sein. ginge aber auch etwas früher.
andererseits brauch ich nach wildbad mit dem auto genauso lange   
die maxxis sind auch noch drauf.

im übrigen gibts bei ebay gerad den minion 26x2.5 in 40a

man sieht sich hoffentlich morgen


----------



## torte (31. Juli 2004)

Hi Backwoods

kannst mir mal beschreiben wo die Burg(ruine) dischingen ist


----------



## Koeni (31. Juli 2004)

@Backwoods
Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich morgen nochmal zum KK geh', könnte aber schon sein.
Basti und Chris sind morgen in Wildbad, kannst Dir also überlegen wo Du hin willst.


----------



## Sandi (1. August 2004)

Servus...falls ich heut an den KK gehe, dann erst gegen Abend wenns kühler wird. Grad isses kriminell draußen!  
hab gestern von meim Schraubgriff au noch ne Schraube verloren der is jetzt nimmer ganz fest  

Naja dann vielleicht bis heut Nachmittag/Abend. Aber so wies grad aussieht werd ich eher nicht gehen!


----------



## Koeni (1. August 2004)

@Sandi
Gestern war's auch schon ziemlich übel mit der Hitze. Ich hätte schon Lust, aber wir können uns auch mal nächste Woche treffen.
Habt Ihr eigentlich gerade frei ?
Wir könnten auch mal nach Wildbad fahren.
Frauenkopf ist gerade nicht so prickelnd.

Noch ein Bild von gestern: Basti rockt den Double


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (1. August 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Sandi
> Gestern war's auch schon ziemlich übel mit der Hitze. Ich hätte schon Lust, aber wir können uns auch mal nächste Woche treffen.
> Habt Ihr eigentlich gerade frei ?
> Wir könnten auch mal nach Wildbad fahren.
> ...



Wenn du bock hast dann schau doch einfach vorbei!

kannst du mittlerweile alles fahren am kk oder musste noch was weglassen? für mich ist die strecke im unteren teil unfahrbar  da geht nur nohc chickenway.

bevor ich heut ne tour fahr geh ich lieber an den kk. nächstes wochenende hab ich warscheinlich kein auto, aber dafür viel zeit zum biken


----------



## Koeni (1. August 2004)

Ich könnte vielleicht schon alles fahren, aber ich trau mich nicht 
Den großen Drop und den Double lass' ich noch aus.
14Uhr ist mir auf jeden Fall zu früh und zu heiß.
Wie sieht's bei Dir später aus, also 18Uhr oder so?


----------



## Backwoods (1. August 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte vielleicht schon alles fahren, aber ich trau mich nicht
> Den großen Drop und den Double lass' ich noch aus.
> 14Uhr ist mir auf jeden Fall zu früh und zu heiß.
> Wie sieht's bei Dir später aus, also 18Uhr oder so?



Später wäre schon ok. ich werde hier sowieso nicht vor 1400 loskommen. aber 1800 lohnt sich auch nimmer. wollte nähmlich so gegen 1900 wieder daheim sein.

ich denke dass ich so um 1500 oben bin. du könntest ja um 1600 kommen?


----------



## pSyCHO-bUnnY (1. August 2004)

HI
Ich hab heute endlich mal wieder nach langer Zeit Zeit
fürs fahren. *G*
Wollte mal fragen ob heute irgendjemand am Fernsehturm fährt???

MFG

Psycho


----------



## Koeni (1. August 2004)

@Backwoods
Da ist's mir noch zu heiß, sogar um 18uhr ist's wahrscheinlich noch ziemlich schweißtreibend und wenn Du um 19Uhr daheim sein willst, lohnt sich's für mich nicht.
Dann faulenze ich 'ne Runde und schraub noch kurz am Bike. Viel Spaß am KK.


----------



## Sandi (1. August 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Sandi
> Gestern war's auch schon ziemlich übel mit der Hitze. Ich hätte schon Lust, aber wir können uns auch mal nächste Woche treffen.
> Habt Ihr eigentlich gerade frei ?
> Wir könnten auch mal nach Wildbad fahren.
> ...




Hi jup also ich hab jetzt 6 Wochen Ferien   Können gern nächste Woche mal gehen wenns von der Temperatur her bissle angenehmer is!
Bei Wildbad wär ich auf jeden Fall dabei! Müssen wir halt mal n Termin ausmachen.


----------



## Koeni (1. August 2004)

Perfekt, ich hab jetzt auch 6 Wochen Ferien. Das erste mal seit ich 1998 mit der Realschule fertig war. Manchmal hab ich fast ein schlechtes Gewissen, aber es ist der Wahnsinn, 6 Wochen  

Nächste Woche Wildbad wäre lustig, ich könnte fahren. Ist nur etwas kompliziert, weil Du aus der "falschen" Richtung kommst.
Da fallen wir mit unseren 2 Super T Stinkys aber ins Auge  

Vielleicht hast Du noch eine bessere Idee ?
Oder wir treffen uns mal am KK und überlegen's uns dann dort.


----------



## Sandi (1. August 2004)

Hmm prinzipiell wär nächste Woche gut für Wildbad...nur ich weis noch net sicher ob ich am WE da bin. Wir gehn vielleicht zu nem DH Rennen irgendwo im Osten (ka wo genau muss nochmal fragen)  

Stimmt mit 2 Super-T Stinkys fällt man bestimmt auf. Ich geh auch mal noch abchecken ob wir n Auto haben könnten!
Nächste Woche bin ich auf jeden Fall am KK da können wir uns dann ja mal treffen und bissle labern!


----------



## driver79 (1. August 2004)

@sandi

dh rennen im osten is sicher lauscha. is glaub ich das eizigste nächstes we.


----------



## Backwoods (1. August 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Backwoods
> Da ist's mir noch zu heiß, sogar um 18uhr ist's wahrscheinlich noch ziemlich schweißtreibend und wenn Du um 19Uhr daheim sein willst, lohnt sich's für mich nicht.
> Dann faulenze ich 'ne Runde und schraub noch kurz am Bike. Viel Spaß am KK.



Ich glaub's ja nciht!

da wirds endlich mal sommer und schon geht das rumgepienze los. es waren nicht mal ganz 30 grad im schatten und oben am kk geht immer eine leichtes lüftchen.

die meisten sind aber erst um 1700 gekommen. vorher waren wir immer nur zu zweit auf der strecke -> wenig labern viel fahren!

ich kann jetzt wieder einen spurng mehr. den double hinter der ersten hünerleiter hab ich letzes wochenende noch ausgelassen. an der ersten leiter muss ich noch üben. das problem ist für mich eher das hochrollen. ist in der mitte ziemlich schmal   . naja die saison geht ja ncoh ein weilchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricktick (1. August 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Sandi
> Gestern war's auch schon ziemlich übel mit der Hitze. Ich hätte schon Lust, aber wir können uns auch mal nächste Woche treffen.
> Habt Ihr eigentlich gerade frei ?
> Wir könnten auch mal nach Wildbad fahren.
> ...



Hast du das Bild auch in Grooooß?


----------



## lius (1. August 2004)

@mantra
kanns sein das ich (mit dem olivgrünen nicolai) dich (schwarzes specialized mit 24zoll laufrädern) heute abend an dem kleinen dh von degerloch runter getroffen hab?


----------



## Backwoods (1. August 2004)

@mantra,

du solltest mal mit zum KK oder wenigstens FK kommen. der degerloch dh ist zwar ganz net (Zahnradbahn zum Uphill) aber nciht so ganz das wahre. 

machmal steht da gar kein sprung mehr drin und dann gibts solche singel trails schon fast in massen hier.


----------



## mantra (1. August 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> @mantra,
> 
> du solltest mal mit zum KK oder wenigstens FK kommen. der degerloch dh ist zwar ganz net (Zahnradbahn zum Uphill) aber nciht so ganz das wahre.
> 
> machmal steht da gar kein sprung mehr drin und dann gibts solche singel trails schon fast in massen hier.



Ja würde ich gerne machen. Ich war heute auch schon mal alleine am Fernsehturm. Erwartungsgemaäß habe ich aber nichts besonderes gefunden. Wäre cool wenn mir das mal jemand zeigen könnte.
Ich wäre im Prinzip jederzeit dafür zu haben und da ich ja jetzt in Stuggi wohne, auch ziemlich schnell vor Ort.

@lius: Ja das war ich. Ich hab mir das Ding nochmal gegeben und bin dann zu Fernsehturm.

MfG mantra


----------



## Koeni (1. August 2004)

@ricktick
Ich wollte das Bild gerade in meine Galerie stellen, hat aber nicht geklappt.
Ich versuch's morgen nochmal.


----------



## Koeni (2. August 2004)

Das Bild ist jetzt in Originalgröße in meiner Gallerie.


----------



## Sofax (2. August 2004)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> und ich hab mich schon gewundert weshalb ihr bis nach Dischingen fahrt
> 
> Wo is denn die Burg genau ? bzw. WIE komme ich da hin ? (zb. vom Bärensee oder dem Schloss Solitude ?)



@torte
ich hab dir mal einen Pfeil auf den Stadtplan gemacht, wo du die Burg findest. Alles klar?


----------



## Sofax (2. August 2004)

Hat jemand Lust, heute Abend ein paar Trails zu fahren? Treffpunkt 19:00 entweder aufm Hasenberg oder am Parabolspiegel (je nach Rückmeldung)

Falls jemand die Trails übern Truppenübungsplatz bei BB kennt, würde ich den auch gerne fahren, allerdings verfahre ich mich momentan immer ....


----------



## Vanio (2. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen! Ich hab meinen Rahmen verschrottet, deshalb...
Ich suche entweder einen stabilen HTL-Rahmen oder einen Fully-Rahmen mit 130-150mm Federweg. Grösse 16-17"
Bitte an [email protected] mailen!

@ Koni eventuell hab ich Interesse an deiner Gabel
Ciao!
Ivan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (2. August 2004)

@Vanio
Gibt's Dich auch noch? Hast Du das M1 oder das Hardtail geschrottet?
Wenn ich die Gabel bis zum 14. nicht los hab, nehm ich sie zur Sicherheit mit nach Frankreich weil meine Super T klappert.


Ist morgen nachmittag jemand am FK,KK oder vielleicht in Wildbad?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. August 2004)

Ich glaub das HT hat dran glauben müssen. Er war ja am WE in Winterberg.  Ist das Steuerrohr abgerissen??


Wer ist denn am Mittwoch am FK? BInam überlegen ob ich Biken gehe oder hier, an der Arbeit, einen Ausstand feiere.


----------



## Vanio (2. August 2004)

Das HT war das Opfer! Ich hab eine Boxxer eingebaut und das war wohl zu viel    
Beim Steuerrohr gibt es 3 Risse! Morgen muss endlich mal die 888 kommen und am Mi. ist das Intense fit! Also - ich bin dabei, was Fahren angeht 
Bis dann! Ivan


----------



## Koeni (2. August 2004)

Mittwoch kann ich nicht, weil -wie sollte es anders sein- ich mal wieder auf 'ner Gartenparty bin. Ich würde aber morgen fahren, oder auch am Donnerstag.



			
				Vanio schrieb:
			
		

> Das HT war das Opfer! Ich hab eine Boxxer eingebaut und das war wohl zu viel



In so ein HT eine Boxxer einzubauen würde ich auch als sehr optimistisch bezeichnen.Das konnte ja nur schief gehen   . 

Wenn Du die Gabel willst mach mir ein Angebot, aber so günstig wie letztes Mal kommst du mir nicht davon


----------



## Vanio (2. August 2004)

Hm.. ich muss erst gucken, was für einen Rahmen ich bekomme und für wie viel!!! das mit der Gabel eilt nicht so ganz - du kannst sie mit nach Frankreich nehmen! ich kann ja warten, bis die Preise fallen       Was wiegt sie eigentlich??


----------



## mantra (2. August 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Mittwoch kann ich nicht, weil -wie sollte es anders sein- ich mal wieder auf 'ner Gartenparty bin. Ich würde aber morgen fahren, oder auch am Donnerstag.



Ich hätte auf jeden Fall Interesse mir den FK mal zeigen zu lassen und mal anzuchecken ob ich da runter komme.
Ich hätte so ab 16.00 Uhr Zeit.

MfG mantra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (2. August 2004)

@mantra
keine Sorge, am FK kommt jeder runter. Ab 16Uhr hört sich ganz gut an, könntest Du Dich vielleicht auch noch für KK begeistern? Ist halt von Stuttgart noch ein Stückchen.

@Vanio
Die Gabel wiegt knapp 3 Kilo und der Preis wird nur fallen, wenn ich sie in Frankreich kaputt mache  . So um die 300 will ich schon noch haben. Die Gabel hat übrigens keine Steckachse!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. August 2004)

@Koni
Dann werde ich am Donnerstag 2-3 Trails am FK drehen und dann zu den Kickern kommen. Hoffentlich ist der Dürrbach getrocknet   
der war beim letzten mal nicht so prickelnd. Komm doch mit dem HT und fahr die Trail mit.  

@mantra
Wenn Du Lust hast können wir zusammen eine Runde drehen. Gemütlich.   

@zerg & Floater
wie schaut es aus, am Donnerstag 

Treffpunkt könnte wie immer die Stelle gegen 16:30-16:45 sein-


----------



## Sandi (2. August 2004)

@Koni: Das Klappern is bei der Super-T nromal. Das gleiche "Problem" gibts die Junior T auch. Is aber nicht weiter schlimm. Was haste für deine denn bezahlt?

Ich würde am Mittwoch und/oder Donnerstag an KK gehn. Morgen kann ich leider net!

Gruß Sandi, der auch noch ne Drop-Off loswerden will


----------



## mantra (2. August 2004)

@Koeni

Schön, schön. Dann machen wir das morgen. Wie sollen wir es denn mit dem Treffen machen? Bietet sich da ein spezieller Ort an?
Wegen KK: Prinzipell bin ich für alles zu haben! Wenns mir zu krass ist, kanns halt sein dass ich kneife, aber anschauen/anchecken würd ichs auf jeden Fall. Wie kommt man da denn hin? Muss man da Auto fahren, oder geht das auch anderst?

@Steppenwolf-RM

Wär ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Sag mal wann Du Zeit hast, bzw. am Donnerstag hätt ich auch ein bisschen Zeit.

MfG mantra


----------



## Backwoods (2. August 2004)

Sandi schrieb:
			
		

> @Koni: Das Klappern is bei der Super-T nromal. Das gleiche "Problem" gibts die Junior T auch. Is aber nicht weiter schlimm.



Dem kann ich bestätigen. fällt vorallem auf wenn man die gabel im stand mal ruckartig zusammendrückt.


----------



## Backwoods (2. August 2004)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand Lust, heute Abend ein paar Trails zu fahren? Treffpunkt 19:00 entweder aufm Hasenberg oder am Parabolspiegel (je nach Rückmeldung)
> 
> Falls jemand die Trails übern Truppenübungsplatz bei BB kennt, würde ich den auch gerne fahren, allerdings verfahre ich mich momentan immer ....



Hi Sofax,
heute leider nicht, aber wie wärs mal wieder mit nem afterwork ride? ich hoffe der kai schickt noch ne mail rum morgen, sonst nehm ich das bike mittwoch morgen nciht mit und müsste dan ggf. voh daheim starten.

wegen dem truppenübungspaltz kannste dich an ra.brezeln wenden.


----------



## Koeni (3. August 2004)

Sandi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde am Mittwoch und/oder Donnerstag an KK gehn. Morgen kann ich leider net!



Mittwoch kann ich wie gesagt nicht, aber Donnerstag würde ich kommen, vorrausgesetzt ich bin fit.

@mantra
Dann fahren wir doch morgen lieber mal am FK, sonst muss ich so oft so weit fahren.
Ich konnte Dich an der Haltestelle "Ruhbank/Fersehturm" abholen(U7), oder Du kommst zur "Stelle"(U15,aber Fahrradverbot).


----------



## Vanio (3. August 2004)

Jooo...
Nachdem die Schweiz bei mir am Wochenende fast sicher leider ausfällt, bin ich auf der Suche nach Leuten, die etwas mehr als Rumgurkeln unternehmen möchten  z.B. Bike-Park! 

@Koni
Kann sich ein Plätzchen für den kleinen Ivan nach Frankreich finden?? Hätte echt Bock auf so was! Gib mir bitte Info, wie es ausschaut!

Danke!
Ivan


----------



## Koeni (3. August 2004)

@Vanio
Frankreich organisiert dangerousD, da musst Du ihn fragen. Sieht aber glaub ich schlecht aus.
Park will ich auch, nur wenn ich Ferien hab, will ich nicht am Wochenende gehen.


----------



## mantra (3. August 2004)

@Koeni

Fernsehturm/Ruhbank hört sich gut an. Ich bin um ca. 15 Uhr daheim, also könnte ich so ab 16.00 Uhr.
Wäre das ok?

MfG mantra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (3. August 2004)

Okay, dann versuche ich um 16Uhr an der Haltestelle zu sein. Ich schick' Dir mal noch meine Handynummer.

Bis dann


----------



## zerg10 (3. August 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg & Floater
> wie schaut es aus, am Donnerstag
> 
> Treffpunkt könnte wie immer die Stelle gegen 16:30-16:45 sein-



Hört sich mal nicht schlecht an, ausser dass das Wetter ab morgen wieder komisch werden soll.
Ich sag' also mal unter Vorbehalt zu...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. August 2004)

Falls es nicht 2 Tage pisst, ist das gar nicht wild. Das versickert so schnell. Sogar am FK. Im Augenblick find ich den ein oder anderen Trail eh zu trocken.
Hätte ja nie gedacht, das mal zu sagen, aber der Boden ist echt griffiger nach einem kleinen Schauer. Also dann halten wir Donnerstag schon mal fest. Da man Dich eh kaum noch sieht, ist es für Dich eh eine Pflichtveranstaltung.


@torte 
Wie sieht es denn bei Dir aus?


----------



## Vanio (3. August 2004)

Hat jemand welche Kontaktdaten von DangerousD ??? Kann sie jemand per PM schicken?? 
Danke!


----------



## mantra (3. August 2004)

@Koeni:

Ok. Dann bis später. Ich hab Dir meine Handy Nr. ebenfalls per PM geschickt.

MfG mantra


----------



## mantra (3. August 2004)

So...Also den FK find ich ja schonmal ganz nett. Hat auf jeden Fall Spass gemacht.
Das werd ich mir wohl dieser Tage noch öfter geben.

@Koeni: Wegen KK am Donnerstag melde ich mich noch mal.

MfG mantra


----------



## torte (3. August 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> wie wärs mal wieder mit nem afterwork ride? ich hoffe der kai schickt noch ne mail rum morgen, sonst nehm ich das bike mittwoch morgen nciht mit und müsste dan ggf. voh daheim starten.




Wann startet den das ganze ? Mittwoch hab ich ja schon mitbekommen   





			
				Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @torte
> Wie sieht es denn bei Dir aus?



Öhm... wann wie wo was    Also wenn ich mir die Bilder mt dem Gespringe angucke (KK) dann fehlt mir vermutlich das richtige Rad, die nötige Technik und vor allem der Mut     

Aber für Trails bin ich immer zu haben


----------



## Backwoods (3. August 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Vanio
> Frankreich organisiert dangerousD, da musst Du ihn fragen. Sieht aber glaub ich schlecht aus.
> Park will ich auch, nur wenn ich Ferien hab, will ich nicht am Wochenende gehen.



Jo, park wär mal wieder gut. sonst lern ich'S nie. ich hab allerdings keine ferien und kann deswegen eher nur am wochenende. diesmal ausnahmsweise auch samstag  

meine bessere häflte besucht ihre eltern und ich hab frei   und zeit zum dauerbiken   leider hab ich aber deswegen auch kein auto.

@ torte: der offizielle afterworkride scheint morgen auszufallen. der kai ist am renovieren und wird wohl nicht fertig. sonst organisierts halt keiner. das ist aber ne gute gelegenheit für uns allein ne runde zu drehen. entwerder du bist morgen um 1730 am kreisel un wir fahren anschliessend bei mir vorbei das bike und die klamotten wechseln oder wir treffen uns oben am krankenhaus oder um parkplatz im hölzertal. ich ruf dich morgen nochmal an. schaue hier aber auch noch kurz rein.

@ ra.bretzeln was ist mit dir? eine runde richtunf warmenbronn glemseck etc. ?

@all werde auch am freitag abend biken dann aber wieder in die üblich richtung -> uni


----------



## torte (3. August 2004)

@ Backwoods

also 17.30 am Kreisel schaff ich nie und nimmer     (um die Zeit komm ich vermutlich daheim an)

Etwas später is also nich schlecht    Können wir ja dann klar machen wenn du anrufst. (Lesen kann ich vom Geschäft aus, nur nich posten    *blödeorangebox*

Ich hoffe uns trifft nich der Blitz beim biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (5. August 2004)

Ivan und ich sind gerade am Überlegen am Wochenende in einen Park zu fahren. Ob Wildbad oder Todtnau ist noch nicht sicher. Wildbad wäre halt näher und es lohnt sich für einen Tag. Außerdem könnte ich dann meiner Verpflichtung einfacher nach kommen bei Dirksens Blumen zu gießen  

@Backwoods
Wir könnten vielleicht auch irgendwie zu dritt in meinem Auto fahren, ist halt nur Kompliziert, weil wir alle so weit auseinander wohnen.

@Sandi
Du und Dein Bruder auch?
Und zum KK kann ich nur sagen:
Nutzen wir die Zeit, wer weiß was da noch alles passiert


----------



## Sandi (5. August 2004)

Servus also ich schreibs einfach nochmal hierrein: ....am KK hat der Förster oder irgendjemand anderes rumgewütet...beide Hühnerleitern wurden mit ner Motorsäge komplett zerlegt. die untere sogar abtransportiert!  SOnst steht noch alles und ist fahrbar

Wir werden heut so gegen ca. 17 Uhr oben sein und dann um vielleicht 19 Uhr (je nach Temperatur) weiter Richtung Dirtpark WN gehn mal wieder bissle dirten (Mit 17cm Federweg^^)  

Wildbad am WE passt net so gut..wir sind wahrscheinlich am Bodensee. Wie wärs mal unter der Woche mit Bikepark? 

Gruß Sandi


----------



## Koeni (5. August 2004)

@Sandi
Wir fahren am 14.08 nach Morzine, das heißt es bleibt noch dieses Wochenende und nächste Woche.Da fahr ich aber vielleicht noch 2-3 Tage an irgend 'nen See zum Zelten...
Das müssen wir irgendwie kurzfristig planen.
Ich komm heute dann wahrscheinlich auch mal vorbei, das Dirten lass ich aber weg  .


----------



## Sandi (5. August 2004)

ok...hmm wie wärs am Montag oder Mittwoch? Dienstag muss ich zu so nem scheiss Arzt wo mich der Typ bei der Musterung hingeschickt hat  

Also falls heut noch jemand an den KK kommen will, wir sind da


----------



## Rocco (5. August 2004)

Kann mir hier jemand ne Beschreibung zu dem "Weg" beim Fernsehturm schicken?
Per e-mail oder PM.

Danke.


----------



## Koeni (5. August 2004)

@Sandi
Sorry, ich komm heute doch nicht. Ist mir für heute zu stressig. Aber nächste Woche nach Wildbad können wir machen.

@Rocco
Wie schon oft gepostet, werden wir keine Beschreibungen rausgeben. Komm mal mit uns mit, dann weißt Du's. In Korb ist schon das Abrisskommando unterwegs, Vorsicht ist geboten. Sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vanio (5. August 2004)

Hallo!
1. KK - Ich hätte bock auf KK, hab aber nur ein Intense Fully und das Ding fährt auf Strasse gar nicht - hab gestern bis FK 50 min gebraucht und war platt. Fährt jemand an mich vorbei und könnte mich eventuell mitnehmen(Cannstatt)??

2. Bikepark - Unter der Woche geht's bei mir auch, ist aber schwerer sowas zu organisieren. Am WE scheint mir vernünftiger zu sein. Ich mache bei jeder Variante mit! In Todtnau gibt es ein Zimmerbüro - da kann man was am meistens finden. Letztlich hab ich 17 Euro im Einzelzimmer bezahlt ( mit Frühstück). man kann auch per Telefon etwas organisieren. 

Bis dann!
Ivan


----------



## Rocco (5. August 2004)

@Koeni 
Ich hab gefragt, ob ihr mir die Beschreibung schicken könnt, weil ich mit meinem Einrad doch etwas langsamer unterwegs bin , als ihr mit euren bikes.
Aber ich kann mich ja trotzdem mal mit euch treffen.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (5. August 2004)

Hallole, 

@koeni: bin am Wochenende mal wieder Stroh-Witwer und für Action zu haben. Bikepark ist O.K., egal ob BWB oder Todtnau (aber lieber mal nach Todtnau). Ich würde auch mal gerne nach Heubach. 

Wir können ja mal telefonieren. 

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## Koeni (5. August 2004)

Hossa! So viele Bikeparkinteressenten, da sollten wir doch fast nach Todtnau fahren. Liege ich richtig, wenn wir dann zu viert wären(Ivan,Holk,Axel und ich)?

@Rocco
Ich weiß, Ihr wart auch schon in Wildbad unterwegs und könnt gut fahren. Die Strecke am FK besteht aber nur aus Kickern und ist für Einrad sowieso nicht so spannend.


----------



## Koeni (5. August 2004)

Sandi hat mir gerade eine SMS geschrieben, der großteil des KK ist platt!!  . Nur noch bis zum kleinen Holzbrett-Kicker geht's. Vielleicht fahr ich heute doch noch hoch, bestimmt reißen die morgen den Rest ab und ich würd's schon nochmal gerne fahren.


----------



## Vanio (5. August 2004)

ACHTUNG!!!
Todtnau...
Hab gerade mit der Frau telefoniert, in deren haus ich früher übernachtet hab - sehr nett und macht gutes Frühstück mit Selbstgemachter Marmalade 
Ein Zimmer ist noch frei, sie kann noch 1-2 Matratzen hinlegen und man pennt zu 4. Dann ist der Preis 10 Euro pro person(zumindest war früher so und sie hat gerade nichts über Änderungen gesagt) Abschließbare Garage zum Abstellen der Räder gibt es auch. ich telefoniere gleich mit Koni. Die anderen bitte sollen sich schnell melden und sagen, wie es ausschaut! Dann kann ich auch eventuell reservieren.
Bis dann! Ivan


----------



## Vanio (5. August 2004)

Also... das Zimmer ist gebucht! Die Preise sind etwas anders geworden, aber das ist ja nichts neues.  je nach dem wie viele Leute wir sind, ist der Preis 17-18 Euro
Ich schlag mal vor, daß wir am Samstag früh genug losfahren, damit wir Zeit haben, uns kaputtzufahren  Der Lift macht um 9 auf.
Jo!


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (5. August 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Sandi hat mir gerade eine SMS geschrieben, der großteil des KK ist platt!!  . Nur noch bis zum kleinen Holzbrett-Kicker geht's. Vielleicht fahr ich heute doch noch hoch, bestimmt reißen die morgen den Rest ab und ich würd's schon nochmal gerne fahren.


 

Welche Gründe gab's/gibt's denn für den Abriss?


----------



## Sandi (5. August 2004)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Gründe gab's/gibt's denn für den Abriss?



keine Ahnung  Des kam vorallem alles so plötzlich ohne Vorwarnung 

Naja jetzt müss mer mal schaun wer des angeordnet hat und warum und so weiter...  

Gruß Sandi


----------



## driver79 (5. August 2004)

@Ivan,Holk,Axel und Koni

vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel spaß in todtnau. würd mitkommen, aber lauscha ruft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (5. August 2004)

Hi, 

das mit dem KK wäre extrem schade  , hatte mir da für die saison noch einiges vorgenommen. gut dass ich letztes wochenende nochmal dort war, weil ich schon wusste dass ich dieses kein auto hab

wegen todtnau muss ich morgen nochmal mit der freundin reden   die besucht zwar gerade ihre eltern    (mit unserem auto   ) weiss aber anscheinend noch nicht genau wann sie wieder hier ist    vielleihct ja erst am sonntag *hoff*

ich sag dann bald möglichst bescheid. aber ohne mitfahrgelgenheit geht bei mir sowieso nix.

@all. wer geht morgen abend biken? wollte ab 1815 ne runde von hier aus drehen. @ torte, sofax: ich ruf dann ncohmal an!

@rest was geht am wochenende ab für die daheimgebliebenen? will nicht jemand vielleicht am samstag nach wildbad?


----------



## dangerousD (5. August 2004)

Das ist doch zum :kotz:... erst reißen die hier alle BMX-Bahnen weg, jetzt sind auch die Abfahrten dran. Liegt das am Schwaben an sich oder am heißen Wetter? Irgendwie drehen alle durch... Schade jedenfalls um den KK-Trail.

@Ricktick und Sandi
Haltet uns bitte auf dem Laufenden, was so geht und warum und wieso und überhaupt... falls Ihr in irgendeiner Form Unterstützung braucht, biete ich meine Hilfe an. Aber erst mal muß ich jetzt   gehen...


----------



## Vanio (5. August 2004)

Danke!     
Das Wetter sollte auch mitspielen!

@Spezialisten
Hab die 888 gestern im Intense eingebaut und das DIng ist ziemlich hoch vorne geworden. Nach den letzten misslungenen Experimenten hab ich Angst, daß das M1 auch abbricht, weil dies ein älteres Modell ist und bestimmt nicht für 200mm Federgabel vorgesehen war. Wie ist euere Meinung dazu??
Welche Trettlagerhöhe ist für DH optimal!??

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=32508&item=3691074443&rd=1
was meint ihr zu dem Rahmen?? Ist unlackiert, was ich cool finde und ist baugleich wie Chaka! Ist der Rahmen gescheit?!?

Bis dann! Ivan


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. August 2004)

Vanio schrieb:
			
		

> @Spezialisten
> Hab die 888 gestern im Intense eingebaut und das DIng ist ziemlich hoch vorne geworden. Nach den letzten misslungenen Experimenten hab ich Angst, daß das M1 auch abbricht, weil dies ein älteres Modell ist und bestimmt nicht für 200mm Federgabel vorgesehen war. Wie ist euere Meinung dazu??
> Welche Trettlagerhöhe ist für DH optimal!??



  Das weis man doch im Vorfeld. Zumindest erkundigt man sich bzw. kann man das immernoch tun.   

Bitte steinigt mich nicht für diesen SAtz.  


KK-Abriß       

Schönes WE


----------



## Koeni (6. August 2004)

@Bikeparker
Heute abend soll's anfangen zu gewittern und morgen dann den halben Tag. Ich würde trotzdem fahren, was sagt Ihr ?


----------



## Vanio (6. August 2004)

ich hatte eine ganze Woche da verbracht und war überascht, daß die Strecke schnell trocknet! Keine Sorge! Es wird gefahren!
Bis morgen um 7


----------



## Backwoods (6. August 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Bikeparker
> Heute abend soll's anfangen zu gewittern und morgen dann den halben Tag. Ich würde trotzdem fahren, was sagt Ihr ?



ALLERDNGS *freu*  
wer weiss wann ich für so ne aktion sonst mal wieder zeit hab. warscheinlich kommen holk und ich püntklich zum ersten gewitter an.


----------



## torte (6. August 2004)

thx Backwoods    das du heute nich mit bist zum biken    alleine hatte ich auch keinen Bock   dadurch bin ich trocken und ohne Blitzeinschlag    geblieben    


@ alle die mam WE hier "im Lande" bleiben...

Wer hat Lust mir die Trails hier in der Gegend zu zeigen ?

Freiwillige raustreten


----------



## Vanio (8. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen!
Pfui! Todtnau hat 50% Sonntagsfahreropfer gefordert!    
Die wild-Ride(oder wie das auch immer heisst) ist im Eimer. Wegen den Bauarbeiten ist die Hälfte platt gemacht. Die andere Hälfte geht. Die Downhillstrecke ist anspruchsvoll, jedoch macht riesig Spass, wenn man die kennt und ist schnell, besonders wenn sie trocken ist (Koni kann vielleicht wiedersprechen   ) Für mich persönlich ist Todtnau eine Reise Wert! Ich würd es demnächst wieder machen!

@Koni - hoffe, du bist zum Arzt gegangen und geht's dir besser!

Ciao !Ivan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (8. August 2004)

@Vanio
Ja, ich war heute beim Arzt. Der hat gesagt:"Da ist 'ne Rippe durch, das ist mal Fakt,schnell ins Krankenhaus,blabla...", "...Wenn die Sie nicht dort behalten, dann nehmen sie dieses Schmerzmittel,blabla...".==> schnell ind Krankenhaus. Geröngt und so weiter, Ergebnis:"Der Arzt hatte wohl einen Röntgenblick, oder was? Da ist nix gebrochen" ==> Prellung  .
Jetzt muss ich erst mal artig sein und hoffen, dass es bis Frankreich wieder gut ist.
Ich komm das nächste mal auch wieder mit, nur die Nässe bekam mir nicht so gut.
50%, wer denn noch?
Ist Deine 888 jetzt "ausgepackt"?


----------



## Sandi (8. August 2004)

Na dann mal gute Besserung an alle Verletze  


Der KK wurde bisher nicht weiter abgerissen, nach wie vor bis zum Holzbrett fahrbar. Jetzt müssen wir mal schaun was wir wieder aufbauen bzw. an wen wir uns wenden können damit nicht gleich wieder alles kaputt ist!

Gruß Sandi


----------



## torte (8. August 2004)

Auch ich wünsch den verwundeten gute Besserung.

Kann mir mal einer von euch ne GUTE Karte von der Umgebung von Stuttgart empfehlen ?


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (8. August 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> ... ==> Prellung  ...



Hi,

an welcher Stelle des DH's hattest Du den unfreiwilligen Boden(?)kontakt?

Auch von mir gute Besserung und schnelle Genessung.  (So 'ne Prellung kann sich recht lange hinziehen.)


MfG

Walde


----------



## ricktick (8. August 2004)

Sandi schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann mal gute Besserung an alle Verletze
> 
> 
> Der KK wurde bisher nicht weiter abgerissen, nach wie vor bis zum Holzbrett fahrbar. Jetzt müssen wir mal schaun was wir wieder aufbauen bzw. an wen wir uns wenden können damit nicht gleich wieder alles kaputt ist!
> ...



Bitte nichts bauen da oben!

Was wir brauchen ist eine richtige DH Strecke, die von offizieller Seite genehmigt ist.
Der RC'93 könnte hierbei sicher behilflich sein.
@ Sandi&Wolle: Vielleicht sollten wir mal über den Radclub aktiv werden und bei den entsprechenden Behörden vorstellig werden um unser Anliegen zu schildern.
Irgendwo im Remstal muss es doch möglich sein ein geignetes Waldstück zu bekommen. 
Irgendwo wild zu bauen endet früher oder wie in diesem Fall eben später so wie am KK. Und sein wir mal ehrlich, richtiger Downhill wäre schöner. Also eine Strecke, auf der man auch wirklich trainieren kann. Der KK war mehr ein Spielplatz.
Also erstmal nichts überstürzen.


----------



## Backwoods (8. August 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Vanio
> Ja, ich war heute beim Arzt. Der hat gesagt:"Da ist 'ne Rippe durch, das ist mal Fakt,schnell ins Krankenhaus,blabla...", "...Wenn die Sie nicht dort behalten, dann nehmen sie dieses Schmerzmittel,blabla...".==> schnell ind Krankenhaus. Geröngt und so weiter, Ergebnis:"Der Arzt hatte wohl einen Röntgenblick, oder was? Da ist nix gebrochen" ==> Prellung  .



Hi, erstmal gute besserung an die 2 sonntagsfahrer!

mir geht's bestens, aber den holk hats heut 2x so hingelegt, dass er nach dem 2. salto auch vorzeitig aufgehört hat. is aber nciht ganz so heftig wie bei koeni. leichte rippenprellung wird er aber wohl auch haben.

bei was für einem arzt warst du? HNO sonntags zum arzt ist meist "gefährlich" selbst im krankenhaus.

mir hats jedenfalls supergut gefallen. hab viel dazugelernt und komm die dh strecke mit einmal absteigen&schieben (ganz unten) prima runter. an dem einen großen drop in der waldpassage muss ich ncoh anhgalten und mein bike 90° rumdrehen damit ich den chickenway erwisch 

ansonsten hats nur mein innerlager erwischt, aber dass war letztes wochenende am KK schon leicht knatschig.

die woche ist jetzt mal putzten un pflegen angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. August 2004)

@Verletzten

Gute Besserung und reibt Euch schön ein. Prellungen sitzen immer ziemlich tief.

@ricktick
Viel Erfolg. Wenn man helfen kann, meldet Euch.


----------



## Sandi (8. August 2004)

ricktick schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte nichts bauen da oben!
> 
> Was wir brauchen ist eine richtige DH Strecke, die von offizieller Seite genehmigt ist.
> Der RC'93 könnte hierbei sicher behilflich sein.
> ...




Genau so machen wirs...ich hab schon mal versucht den "Präsident" zu erreichen...werds nächste Woche nochmal versuchen. n richtigen Downhill fänd ich auch schöner. Der Radclub wird uns auf jeden Fall unterstützen...wenn wir dann noch den CC-Chaos Club dazu holen können wir vielleicht was erreichen!

Gruß Sandi


----------



## Backwoods (8. August 2004)

ricktick schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte nichts bauen da oben!
> 
> Was wir brauchen ist eine richtige DH Strecke, die von offizieller Seite genehmigt ist.
> Der RC'93 könnte hierbei sicher behilflich sein.
> ...



ist/war aber ein echt netter spielplatz, der wie die strecke an der burg frankenstein (1,6 km) genau das bietet was keine bikepark hat. jedenfalls nciht wildbad oder todtnau. die parks machen es sich immer ziemlich einfach.

und immer nur über große steine und wurzeln zu schreddern ist auf die dauer nicht abwechslungsreich, macht aber trotzdem spass. aber mal so eine streckenabschnitt wie burg f oder KK (zum üben) fehlt.

das mit dem legalisieren zieht sich an der burg f mittlerweile ins 2. jahr. trotz verein und privaten waldbesitz, der mittlerweile glaube ich sogar gepachtet ist!! momentan gehts darum wie so eine strecke (von offizieller seite) auszusehen hat. von wegen lebensgefährlicher Fallgruben im wald und so. man kann dann also legal nicht mehr so bauen wie man gerade lustig ist. und so lange sich die oberste forstbehörde in kassel (200 km entfernt) mit noch icht vorhandenen vorschirften schwer tut ist baustopp im wald. der auch sehr ernst genommen wird, weil sonst klappts nie mit legalisieren. ausserdem wurde die eine zukünftige legale strecke damit erkauft das ziemlich vieles in der gegend eigens von bikern wieder "zurückgebaut" wurde.

aber der richtige weg ists trotzdem. falls du niemand von der burg f kennst kann ich dir mal die adresse vom burgeigenem forum mailen. da kann sich allerdings nicht jeder anmelden, aber dich werden sie nehem!


----------



## ricktick (9. August 2004)

Das wäre nett, ich würde gern mal mit den Jungs in Verbindung treten, evtl. kann man ja Erfahrungen austauschen.
Ich glaube sogar einmal mit einem der Jungs gesprochen zu haben in Bad Wildbad.

Ich weiss, dass der Weg zur legalen Strecke lang und steinig sein kann oder ist, aber ich denke es lohnt sich.

Eine Strecke, die ich bauen würde wäre eine Mischung aus KK und einer richtigen DH Strecke. Also die Hindernisse ähnlich wie am KK, nur ohne Holzkonstruktionen aber wesentlich technischer und steiler. Die Hindernisse schwerer anzufahren. So, dass man eben richtigen DH trainieren kann. Auch müsste die Strecke so lang sein, dass man mal richtig ins schnaufen kommt.

Der Weg über den Verein ist sicherlich der richtige, nur müssen sich die Leute mal aufraffen was zu tun und damit meine ich nicht mit der Schauffel in den Wald gehen, sondern die unbequemen Dinge, wie Besuche auf Ämtern oder das verfassen von Schriftstücken.

Ich muss mich erstmal schlau machen, wer denn die Entscheidungsgewalt über so etwas hat, ich habe davon leider überhaupt keine Ahnung.

Ich bin noch bis Mittwoch/Donnerstag im Lande, dann in Tabarz auf'm Rennen, vorher sollten sich die Betroffenen mal zusammengesetzt haben. Ich hab Urlaub und werde jeden Abend dirten gehen in WN diese Woche sofern es das Wetter zulässt, vielleicht kommt ja jemand von den Remstälern dann kann man das persönlich bequatschen.


----------



## Koeni (9. August 2004)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> an welcher Stelle des DH's hattest Du den unfreiwilligen Boden(?)kontakt?
> 
> ...


Bin zu optimistisch in den DH gestartet, dann hat's mich an der Roadgap Umfahrung ausgehebelt und ich bin hinten über'n Anlieger raus


----------



## Sofax (9. August 2004)

hat heute jemand Interesse so ab ca. 18:00 die Trails zu testen?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. August 2004)

@Sofax
Sorry, aber ich geh jetzt schon mal.


Bin am FK. Falls jemand Bock hat, Handy hab ich dabei.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (9. August 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> ...der Roadgap Umfahrung ausgehebelt...



Ist mir am ersten Tag auch passiert.


----------



## Backwoods (9. August 2004)

ricktick schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Hindernisse ähnlich wie am KK, nur ohne Holzkonstruktionen aber wesentlich technischer und steiler. Die Hindernisse schwerer anzufahren.



Das ist ja genau das problem. holprige anfahrt geht ja noch, aber landung im felsenmeer kann ich bei meinen fahrkünsten, wenn ich auch mal größere sprünge üben will leider net brauchen. insbesondere wenn die landung steil ist und dann direkt in eine kurve ohne netz und doppelten boden geht.

holzkonstruktionen haben auch ihren reitz. nur zum über bräuchte man halt 3-4 rampen um sich langsam zu steigern. für den anfang langt auch mal 1m hoch zum einrollen, dann vielleciht 1,5 usw. genau wie bei den doubles erstmal 1m und dann schrittweise mehr. immer schön geshaped mir gepflegter anfahrt und landung und dann später heftiger.

leider fehlt das in todtnau und auch in wildbad. die north shores in todtnau sind ja wohl völlig für den ar$ch! da lob ich mir doch heubach auch wenn ich hochschieben muss.

so jetzt hab ich mich genug ausgekotzt

der rest kommt jetzt gleich ber pn


----------



## zerg10 (10. August 2004)

So, nachdem sich der eine Teil der Sonntagsfahrer zerlegt hat (Gute Besserung an alle Stuntfahrer   ) und der andere Teil schon im Urlaub ist,
kommt hier jetzt das Angebot für alle anderen:

Der Steppenwolf und ich wollen am Mittwoch die Hausrunde (Unitrails, Botnang, Krummbach, usw.) drehen (wenig Technik   , dafür viele Anstiege u. Abfahrten). Start wäre um 16:45 am Uniteich, Dauer ca. 2,5h.

Für alle die Angst wegen ihrer Form haben: Ich muss (leider) mit dem Dualbike antreten, habe also nur ein Kettenblatt u. übernehme somit das Ende. 

CU,
Zerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. August 2004)

@zerg
Sorry, aber gestern sah die Welt noch anders aus   Hab gestern eine Bodenprobe vom Dürrbach genommen. Gleich auf den ersten 30m. Vor der ersten Senke. Meiner Bodenanalyse nach kann ich nur sagen, dass es sich um zzt. sehr trockenen und rutschigen Boden handelt welche bei Hautkontakt sehr gute Schmirgeleigenschaften beweist.  Ansonsten macht er seit langem mal wieder echt Spaß. Wenn Ihr die Augen offen haltet, werdet Ihr eine kleine Brücke bei der ersten Bachquerung entdecken.  Das ist dort wo der erste große Baum liegt. Ich denke mal das es dort bald ärger gibt denn die ersten Vorkehrungen für eine 2. Brücke    wurden auch schon getroffen.
MAn wird sehn.

Nun ja, mein Knie ist geschwollen und ich kann morgen nicht mitkommen.
Werde in Zukunft doch verstärkt mit Knieschonern fahren.


----------



## Sofax (10. August 2004)

@steppi
was für einen schei** machst du denn  
@all
ich schließe mich morgen an - auch wenn 16:45 schon wieder verdammt früh ist .... das kann ich echt nur ganz selten hinkriegen! Treffpunkt trotz allem am Spiegel??? vielleich schwellen Knie ja auch schon innerhalb von 2 Tagen ab ....????
@backwoods
hab gestern alles abgesucht zwischen unserer bisherigen Abfahrt und der neuen von letztem Mittwoch - bestimmt 4 Stichwege. Nix hab ich gefunden. Weisst du definitiv, dass es da einen Trail gibt oder hast du so wie ich gemeint, dass es da eigentlich noch eine Abfahrt geben müsste?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (10. August 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Vanio
> Ja, ich war heute beim Arzt. Der hat gesagt:"Da ist 'ne Rippe durch, das ist mal Fakt,schnell ins Krankenhaus,blabla...", "...Wenn die Sie nicht dort behalten, dann nehmen sie dieses Schmerzmittel,blabla...".==> schnell ind Krankenhaus. Geröngt und so weiter, Ergebnis:"Der Arzt hatte wohl einen Röntgenblick, oder was? Da ist nix gebrochen" ==> Prellung  .
> Jetzt muss ich erst mal artig sein und hoffen, dass es bis Frankreich wieder gut ist.
> Ich komm das nächste mal auch wieder mit, nur die Nässe bekam mir nicht so gut.
> ...



@Koeni: ich hab da so ein richtiges "deja vu" wenn ich Deine Storry lese. 
Ich hab mir auch ganz ordentlich die Rippen angeballert. Ich bin am Montag morgen vor Schmerzen gar nicht mehr aus dem Bett gekommen und dann auch gleich zum Arzt. 
Der hat mich zum Unfallarzt überwiesen mit Verdacht auch gebrochene Rippen. Ging aber genauso aus wie bei Dir, war nur ne starke Prellung. 
Ich hab's nur ein bisschen beser angestellt, ich bin erst am Sonntag um 15.00 h gestürzt und hab so net so viel verpasst. 
Auch Dir eine gute Besserung und lass es in Gallien ruhiger angehen. 

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## Koeni (10. August 2004)

@Ra
Na Bravo.Das haben wir ja richtig gut hinbekommen  . Dir auch gute Besserung, ich war heute mittag schon wieder 'ne Runde schwimmen.Das ging ganz gut. Aufstehen aus-/und Umdrehen im Bett macht mir aber auch noch keinen Spaß.
In Frankreich lass ich es auf jeden Fall locker angehen, da will ich mir's nicht versauen. 
Welche Stelle war's bei Dir ?


----------



## gonzas (10. August 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Sandi hat mir gerade eine SMS geschrieben, der großteil des KK ist platt!!  . Nur noch bis zum kleinen Holzbrett-Kicker geht's. Vielleicht fahr ich heute doch noch hoch, bestimmt reißen die morgen den Rest ab und ich würd's schon nochmal gerne fahren.


  

 jetzt wo ich mich grad mit der stecke angefreundet hatte und öfters mal hingehn wollte..  solangsam versteh ich nix mehr, da wollen die gemeinden "jugendfreundlich" sein und dann werden einfach die sportanlagen abgerissen.. dabei war die strecke am kk doch au noch so gut wie a waldrand dran und hat kein mensch gestört.

 dann muss ich jetzt wohl immer ne halbe ewigkeit mit der sbahn fahrn um biken zu gehn  kennt jemand noch irgendwelche alternativen in korb/weinstadt/remstal ? (bitte pm.. )

 gruß


----------



## Koeni (10. August 2004)

gonzas schrieb:
			
		

> ...solangsam versteh ich nix mehr, da wollen die gemeinden "jugendfreundlich" sein und dann werden einfach die sportanlagen abgerissen...



Naja, als "Sportanlage" kann man den KK wohl auch nicht gelten lassen. Das ist/war eben eine illegal aufgebaute Strecke. Dass die früher oder später platt gemacht wird, damit haben wohl die meisten gerrechnet. Natürlich ist's schade, aber auch verständlich, weil da ziemlich viel mit dranhängt.
Du kannst auch nicht einfach irgendwo ein Haus hinstellen und gut is...

Blöde Sache, aber trotz allem muss man auch die andere Seite verstehen(Wer genau das ist bleibt noch zu klären). Eine legale Strecke- auch wenn es mit viel Stress verbunden ist- ist auf dauer das einzig Wahre.


----------



## torte (10. August 2004)

"Die" lernen es aber auch nicht    (is nu mal nich auf den KK bezogen)

Aber wenn die hier und dort nen Baum in den weg legen fahren die Leute halt um den Baum rum. So wird halt "mehr" Fläche benötigt als wenn man alles gelassen hätte wie es war  

EDIT:

Wie schauts denn bei euch diese Wochen mit biken aus (abends)? Ab Do. bin ich zu allen Schandtaten bereit


----------



## steppenwolf79 (10. August 2004)

@steppenwolf rm

so wieder aus urlaub zurück, würde sooo gern die killerrunde mitfahren, mein bike ist leider putt,   schaltung lässt sich nicht richtig einstellen. wenn ich vorne kleines ritzel hab gehen hinten nur die obersten 2 wenn ich hinten weiter runter schalte schleift die kette am umwerfer ganz toll. 

an der felge sind die speichen locker und es knarzt, bike steht in ner kleinen werkstatt und der typ hat urlaub kommt erst wieder montag... ganz toll. 
ich hoff mal dass er die schaltung halbwegs hinkriegt.   

greez


----------



## zerg10 (11. August 2004)

So, Wetterbericht Stuttgart: Dicke Wolken u. Regen, schöner Mist. DAmit wird es wohl erst am WE wieder was mit einer Tour.

Steppenwolf, Sofax, u. Rest
Sonntag ? Wenn sich das Wetter bis dahin wieder stabilisiert hat ? Plan B wäre ein Ausflug nach Wildbad, Koni u. Ra. haben Mitfahrverbot   

@Koni
Bin jetzt endlich mal dazu gekommen, Deine CD abzuhören, genial   Hast Du eigentlich beim Aufräumen in Deinem Kombi ein Fahrradschloß gefunden ? 

CU,
Zerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. August 2004)

@steppenwolf 79
Das hört sich nicht schön an. Aber diese Woche sieht es bei mir eh nicht so gut aus. Die Beule am Knie geht nur langsam dahin und ich kann hinten keine 90° anwinkeln. Nächste Woche können wir aber gerne eine Runde drehen. Evtl. sogar am FK. DAnn kennst Du den auch . Sag Deinem Mechaniker das Du Dein Bike am MIttwoch brauchst.

@zerg
Sonntag könnte klappen. Bin zuversichtlich. Muss mal schauen wie das Bein geht. Wenn nicht so toll, geh ich mal zum FK Kickern oder zum KK. DAs muss auch mal wieder sein.    Mull über die tiefen Kratzer und Schoner drauf.    Werde nun auch vermehrt Tour mit Schonern fahren gehen.
Das klingt komisch, ist aber sooo.


----------



## Koeni (11. August 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Plan B wäre ein Ausflug nach Wildbad, Koni u. Ra. haben Mitfahrverbot
> 
> @Koni
> Bin jetzt endlich mal dazu gekommen, Deine CD abzuhören, genial   Hast Du eigentlich beim Aufräumen in Deinem Kombi ein Fahrradschloß gefunden ?
> ...



Haha, am Sonntag rocken wir schon längst in Morzine und lachen über Euch in Wildbad  .

Ich hab den Kombi gar nicht aufgeräumt  .Fahrradschloß ist aber glaub ich keines drin


----------



## dangerousD (11. August 2004)

ricktick schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre nett, ich würde gern mal mit den Jungs in Verbindung treten, evtl. kann man ja Erfahrungen austauschen.
> Ich glaube sogar einmal mit einem der Jungs gesprochen zu haben in Bad Wildbad.
> 
> Ich weiss, dass der Weg zur legalen Strecke lang und steinig sein kann oder ist, aber ich denke es lohnt sich.
> ...




...für das Verfassen von Schriftstücken und andere "unangenehme" Sachen würde ich mich auch zur Verfügung stellen. Habe da schon mal erste Erfahrungen sammeln können, als wir ähnliches in Jena versucht haben. Vielleicht fruchtet es ja hier... Bin die nächsten 14 Tage zwar erst mal nicht im Ländle (sondern bei den Galliern), biete aber gern meine Hilfe für später an! Einfach melden...


@holk
Gute Besserung!

@alle anderen
Ätsch, wir fahren nach Frankreich!


----------



## Der Simon (11. August 2004)

So, nun meldet sich der Simon mal wieder zu Worte...

Hätte da mal ne Frage, hat denn einer von euch, der zudem möglichst nahe bei S-Vaihingen wohnt, so ein Werkzeug um die Kasette abzuziehen. Der Simon hat sich nämlich endlich ein neues Hinterrad besorgt. Eigentlich unnötig, da sich der Riß in der Felge nun seit nem Jahr nicht mehr vergrößert hat, aber man weiß ja nie...

Also, wäre ganz cool, wenn jemand mir so ein Teil für äußerst kurze Zeit zur Verfügung stellen könnte...

Muchos gracias 
simon


----------



## Sofax (11. August 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> So, Wetterbericht Stuttgart: Dicke Wolken u. Regen, schöner Mist. DAmit wird es wohl erst am WE wieder was mit einer Tour.
> 
> Steppenwolf, Sofax, u. Rest
> Sonntag ? Wenn sich das Wetter bis dahin wieder stabilisiert hat ?



Zerg du bist ja echt zum militanten Schönwetterfahrer geworden   
Sonntag ist für mich nicht, da ich mich am Magstadter Nordscharzwald Radmarathon versuchen möchte (ich geh mal wieder mit dem Rennrad fremd).


----------



## Backwoods (11. August 2004)

Der Simon schrieb:
			
		

> So, nun meldet sich der Simon mal wieder zu Worte...
> 
> Hätte da mal ne Frage, hat denn einer von euch, der zudem möglichst nahe bei S-Vaihingen wohnt, so ein Werkzeug um die Kasette abzuziehen. Der Simon hat sich nämlich endlich ein neues Hinterrad besorgt. Eigentlich unnötig, da sich der Riß in der Felge nun seit nem Jahr nicht mehr vergrößert hat, aber man weiß ja nie...
> 
> ...



Hab ich, wohne allerdings in sindelfingen. vielleicht hat der steppenwolf auch eins. der wohnt an der uni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (11. August 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> So, Wetterbericht Stuttgart: Dicke Wolken u. Regen, schöner Mist. DAmit wird es wohl erst am WE wieder was mit einer Tour.
> 
> Steppenwolf, Sofax, u. Rest
> Sonntag ? Wenn sich das Wetter bis dahin wieder stabilisiert hat ? Plan B wäre ein Ausflug nach Wildbad, Koni u. Ra. haben Mitfahrverbot
> ...



Hi,

das wär ich am sonntag doch glatt auch dabei. wildbad wäre natürlcih auch nicht schlecht. 

@all
ich werde am freitag abend ab etwa 1800 bis es dunkel ist ne kleine runde drehen. ab sifi richtung uni etc.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (11. August 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> das wär ich am sonntag doch glatt auch dabei. wildbad wäre natürlcih auch nicht schlecht.



Hi,

sofern nicht damit zu rechnen ist, dass der DH in BW nass ist, werden Snipy und ich am So auch in BW sein.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. August 2004)

@simon
Hab dieses Werkzeug leider nicht.


----------



## torte (11. August 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> ich werde am freitag abend ab etwa 1800 bis es dunkel ist ne kleine runde drehen. ab sifi richtung uni etc.




Wenn am freitag die firma nicht abbrennt bin ich doch glatt dabei   

Können am Fr. ja mal Tel.


----------



## Backwoods (12. August 2004)

@ sofax

ich hab übrigens tatsächlich die groove pants (dh) noch in rot/silber in L bekommen (von sport conrad)

Handschuhe (pro gloves) waren auch dabei. allerdings zwei linke *lach*  die werden jetzt umgetauscht.

die terra pants waren in L ausverkauft in allen farben. hab dann nochmal XL nachbestellt und tatsaächlich in anthracite bekommen *freu* sogar ohne porto zu zahlen wegen den peinlichen handschuhen   

dainese fällt aber ech klein aus. die dh hose passt aber und schlabbert nciht rum. die terra (zip) pants sind etwas weiter in xl aber zum freeride touren fahren bestens.


----------



## zerg10 (12. August 2004)

Moin zusammen...

Jetzt der Reihe nach:

@Sofax
Nicht nur Schönwetterfahrer, sondern auch nur noch Gelegenheitsheitsbiker. Aber nur noch bis Montag, dann hat meine bessere Hälfte ihre letzte Klausur geschrieben ...

@Sonntagsfahrer
Wildbad oder Trails, das ist hier die Frage. Sollten wir am Samstag entscheiden.

@Steppenwolf (& Simon)
Ab wann hättest Du heute Zeit ? Teile sind angekommen u. müssen unbedingt verbaut werden. Versuche heute in der Stadt das Zahnkranzwerkzeug aufzutreiben. 

@backwoods & torte
Mann, wann sind wir eigentlich das letzte Mal zusammengefahren ? Vielleicht schaffe ich's ja am Freitag (s.o.)

Und zu guter Letzt:

@Danger & Koni & (die Jena-Gang)
Viel Spass, bleibt heil u. gutes Wetter   

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. August 2004)

@zerg
Keine Ahnung ob ich heute Zeit habe. Wenn es nicht regnet bin ich im Kino.
Ich denke Du willst nächste Woche schrauben.


----------



## Vanio (12. August 2004)

Ich wäre für Trails am So. dabei!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. August 2004)

Falls heute jemand biken geht, bitte ich um einen nachträglichen Bodenbericht. MAtsch, trocken usw..

Danke


----------



## Backwoods (13. August 2004)

@ torte
du hattest wohl heute auch nicht unbendignt bock zum biken   

der wald hat sich mittlerweile bestimmt in einen sumpf verwandelt. ich hab keinen bock mein zweites bike auch ncoh zuzusauen und dann 2 schlammige im keller zu haben. da nutz ich lieber die zeit das big hit vom todtnau dreck zu erlösen und ein wenig zu schrauben.

wie siehts am sonntag aus? trails oder wildbad? FK fällt wegen bodenbeschaffenheit für mich aus. so schnell wird das nicht trocknen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. August 2004)

Also, als es vor ein paar Wochen auch so geregnet hat, hat auch jeder Panik geschoben. DAbei waren die Trails super. Besser als total trocken. Der Boden war da auch so ausgetrocknet wie im Augenblick. Selbst am FK wars super.
Allerdings hat es heute schon ziemlich geregnet und das ein oder andere MAtschloch wird es jetzt wohl geben. 
Bei soviel Regen werde ich sicher nicht in WB sein. Wenn das Wetter hält, bin ich am Sonntag am KK.


----------



## torte (13. August 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> @ torte
> du hattest wohl heute auch nicht unbendignt bock zum biken



Doch, bock hätte ich gehabt...   áber mein Sklaventreiber hatte noch Arbeit für mich      Mich hätte das Wetter nicht gestört, das bissel Regen    (da is der Boden wenigstens weich beim Fallen     )


Wie schaut es denn am WE aus ? Sa und/oder So. ??? Bin zu allem bereit.

Auf nen bikepark hätte icg auch mal Bock (war noch nie) Ausrüstung und bike kann man doch leihen, oder ? Ich könnte auch fahren.


----------



## Backwoods (13. August 2004)

Hi,

samstag geht bei mir nciht.

sonntag hätte cih schon bock auf wildbad, wenn der zerg und steppenwolf auch mitkommen würden.

@steppi in wildbad gibts doch fast keine matschlöscher    da hats doch nur große steine und wurzeln. die trocknen schnell ab. ansonsten is steil und das wasser läuft schnell ab  

ansonsten halt die trails richtung burg d rocken. KK hatte ich erst 2x wäre aber auch ok wenn wir uns alle dort treffen. da kann man allerdings keine bikes leihen, torte

morgen muss ich erstmal putzen, kurbel abziehen und innenlager rausmachen. mal sehen was sich machen lässt. viel strecke fahren ist wohl nciht mit dem big hit. aber bergaufschieben/bahn fahren und bergabrollen wird das lager ncoh verkraften.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. August 2004)

@Backwoods 
Ich glaube nicht das ich eine Tour fahren kann. Beim Sturz am Montag hab ich mir das Bein so richtig zusammen geknickt. Jetzt bin ich ständig am Massieren um méine Wadenmuskeln zu lockern.    Hört sich doof an is aber so.    Knie ist auch noch ein wenig dick    Die Dinger sind wohl nicht mehr zu retten. Warten wir mal das Wetter morgen ab. 
Die Torte kann doch mit zum KK.
Es ist diesmal sehr schwer sich für etwas zu entscheiden. 

Übrigens hab ich ein paar sehr kleine aber nette privat videos vom Bikepark Winterberg gezogen. DAs sieht echt gut aus. Ich glaub da müssen wir auch mal hin.


----------



## torte (14. August 2004)

Wenn ich so aus dem Fenster gucke   dann hat sich zumindest der heutige Tage erledigt   

Wie is es also mit morgen ? Macht mal nen Spruch.


----------



## Backwoods (14. August 2004)

Hi,

das wetter muss sich schon erheblich bessern damit ich morgen ne runde fahr.

hat noch jemand interesse an WB? wird wohl nass sein.

hier schifts schon den ganzen tag, war noch nichtmaldraussen das bike abspritzen!

wenn das wetter besser wird können wir morgen ne runde trails fahren richtung solitude und burg d. 

@ zerg bist du dabei

auf kk hba ich nicht schon wieder bock und das bh dh hat immer ncoh ein problem mit dem innenlager


btw: habt ihr gewusst dass dort dort richtung dürrbach ein paar shores gestanden haben? es ist  ja wohl hoffentlich nicht "die" kickerstrecke am FK gemeint? ist nur fraglich wann der förster da vorbeischaut  

man kann nur hoffen dass es an den shores gegelegen hat! die wurden ja am KK auch platt gemacht. also lieber nur kicker, doubles, tables, drops und anlieger bauen, wenn das die hemmschwelle das försters nicht überschreitet


----------



## Sandi (14. August 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> man kann nur hoffen dass es an den shores gegelegen hat! die wurden ja am KK auch platt gemacht. also lieber nur kicker, doubles, tables, drops und anlieger bauen, wenn das die hemmschwelle das försters nicht überschreitet



Am KK wurden leider nicht nur die Hühnerleitern platt gemacht, sondern auch die beiden unteren Doubles und der Steindrop...nur noch oben bis zum kleinen Holzkicker kann man fahren  


Achja, mein Bruder , n Kumpel und ich gehn morgen nach Bad Wildbad...Wetter soll ganz gut werden!

Gruß Sandi


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (14. August 2004)

Hi,

wegen Bad Wildbad morgen:

Snipy und ich sind nicht dabei.

Allen die fahren viel Spaß!


----------



## Backwoods (14. August 2004)

Sandi schrieb:
			
		

> Am KK wurden leider nicht nur die Hühnerleitern platt gemacht, sondern auch die beiden unteren Doubles und der Steindrop...nur noch oben bis zum kleinen Holzkicker kann man fahren
> 
> 
> Gruß Sandi



dass heisst der 1. doubel hinter der ersten hünerleiter (der hieß glaub ich mal KKK = killer kicker....) , den man von oben gesehen rechts umfahren konnte ist jetzt auch weg    

war gerade draußen das big hit waschen. fragt sich nur wer jetzt nasser ist ich oder das bike   wenns noch etwas kräftiger geregnet hätte, hät ich mir den schlauvh sparen können.


ich glaub nicht dass ich morgen nach wildbad komme. da müsst schon jemand gute überredungsküste haben.

wer ausser steppenwolf ist am kk?

ich tendiere morgen eindeutig zu ner runde matschigen? trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. August 2004)

Gestern war ich noch guter Hoffnung. Aber es hat heute Nacht und den ganzen Tag über geregnet. Ich denke WB ist mir zu nass. Was denkt Ihr über den Bikercross? KAnn man den morgen fahren oder ehr nicht? Diese Zahnradbahn regt mich eh auf. 
FAlls hier morgen jemand Trails fahren geht, wann soll das denn sein?? Das Wetter soll ja besser werden. 

Shore:

Ich hab keine gesehen. Nur eine kleine Brücke im Dürrbach.
Wieso bekommen wir sowas eigentlich nicht mit?


----------



## Sandi (14. August 2004)

@Backwoods: Jo genau der. Is zwar net ganz weg aber so zerstört, dass man nich mehr fahren kann/sollte weil am Absprung n paar Stämme fehlen. und dahinter leigen auch ab und zu welche=/

Ich denk mal, dass WIldbad morgen von den Bedingungen her gar net so schlecht ist...morgen solls ja schön werden und wenns heut Nacht net stark regnet wirds morgen denk ich optimal...könnte halt sein, dass die Strecke noch wegen dem Gewitter vor kurzem angeschlagen ist (glaub 160l/m²  )

Der Schlepplift und BX werden wahrscheinlich wieder ganz ausgewaschen und in net so tollem Zustand sein. Aber wenn ich BX fahren will dann geh ich au net nach Wildbad der is irgendwie net so geil  
Naja wir gehn morgen auf jeden Fall den Downhill rocken  

CU


----------



## Vanio (15. August 2004)

Bei diesem Dreck Bad Wildbad DH    
Ah, muss nicht sein!
Jungs, wie steht ihr zu einem Besuch von Eurobilke am 5.9.(dann ist der Besuchertag)?!? Ich würde ganz gerne hin! Kann man da eigentlich vor Ort Teile (Dämpfer, Gabeln usw.) warten lassen???

@BadWildbad-Downhiller - stürzfreies herunterrutschen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. August 2004)

@Vanio
Dort kannst Du nix warten und kaufen. Dazu musst Du zu einem Festival.

@heute
Ich fahr nachher mal zum FK und schau mal nach den Begebenheiten. Ob die kicker noch sind und wie der Boden ist. Bin eh unterwegs.
Werde mich dann entscheiden was ich mache.


----------



## torte (15. August 2004)

Na toll    Husten, Schnupfen, Heiserkeit   

Mal sehen wie lange ich ausfalle


----------



## Backwoods (15. August 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Vanio
> 
> Ich fahr nachher mal zum FK und schau mal nach den Begebenheiten. Ob die kicker noch sind und wie der Boden ist. Bin eh unterwegs.
> Werde mich dann entscheiden was ich mache.



Wenn ich seh wie nass und matschig es bei uns im garten ist kannstes am FK total vergessen. wird total glitschig sein. 

wildbad kommt deswegen auch nciht in frage

ich werd warten bis heut nachmittag die sonne scheint *hoff* und dann ne runde trails fahren. sifif - bernhardtshöhe - kabasee - uni und das übliche

muss ich etwa alleine fahren, weil torte jetzt ausfällt? was ist mit euch zerg und steppenwolf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. August 2004)

Es ist wie ich vermutet habe nicht so schlimm. Hab eben einen schönen Spaziergang gemacht und gleich 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen. Laufen mit der Freundin und Trails abchecken. Der Trail zum Kneipbecken ist top. Auch das untere Stück ist NICHT Matschig. NAss ja, man muss also etwas langsamer fahren. Kicker wurden nicht abgerissen. Auch dort ist es feucht, aber nicht Matschig. Die Bedingungen waren schon sehr sehr sehr vieeeel schlechter.

@Backwoods
Meine WAde ist noch nicht so toll für eine lange Tour.

Ich werde am FK 3-4 Trails fahren und dann KIckern. Da ich mit dem Auto komme nehme ich meinen Fullface und das Jacket auch mit. Die kurze Stütze hab ich auch im Gepäck. UNd evtl. was zum Ausbessern des Kickers nach dem Anlieger.

@zerg wie isses nun??


Ich hab auch echt Bock ein wenig zu springen. Ich bin immernoch für KK.

So nun ist es an Euch.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. August 2004)

BIn 14:00 Uhr an der Stelle. Zerg kommt auch.
Wenn Du auch kommst, BAckwoods, schreib ne kurze SMS. Ich schau nicht mehr rein.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. August 2004)

zerg kann erst 14:30.


----------



## Vanio (15. August 2004)

Hab kein Bike und kann nicht fahren    

Will doch nicht jemand nach Freidrichshafen!??! (am 5.9.)


----------



## Sandi (15. August 2004)

Servus...

Also so wie des Wetter bei uns war dacht ich, dass es in Wildbabd eigentlich net so viel schlechter sein kann. Dort hats aber gestern komplett und die ganz Nacht durchgeregnet!... Und vor 2 Wochen die Sintflut. War in nem sehr viel schlechteren Zistand wie ich erwartet hab. Schlepplift wieder mit tiefen Furchen vom Regenwasser und überall Pfützen/Seen! Den Downhill hats auch übel erwischt...da wurden Steine freigespült die noch nie da waren! Zudem wars extrem glitschig N paar Sprünge waren gesperrt weil in der Landung auch krasse Rillen waren (Bis zu ca. 30cm tief  )

Waren nur der Micha (Scrap hier im Forum) und der Stefan (Mit nem Orange 222 mit Boxxer) dabei. Bei der ersten Abfahrt wars dann gleich schon ziemlich sturzreich! Kurz vor dem Donnerbalken is der Micha übern Lenker gegangen und mim Rücken auf n Stein...der Protektor hat noch was abgehalten  

Und dann nach dem steilen Stück wo danach n kleiner Drop nach dem Querweg wieder auf die Strecke führt hats mich fast zerlegt. Des Vorderrad ist immer auf den Wurzeln wo da letztes Mal noch net waren nach links und rechts weggerutscht...
Der Stefan ist da dann au noch gesprungen, und ist dann leider ungeschickt gelandet und er is an nem Stein übern Lenker geflogen. Also richtig geflogen... nach dem ersten Salto voll mit dem Rücken in die Steine, dann nach vorne weitergedreht und auf die Hände. Ich bin glücklicherweise aus der Falllinie gegangen (Hatte schn ein dummes Gefühl)
Bilanz linker Arm Elle gebrochen, Speiche n Stück Knochen abgesplittert, rechte Hand stark geprellt  

Wir sind dann als Stefan weg war noch n bissle BX gefahren, bis der Lift geschlossen wurde weil was kaputt ging und dann noch 1 mal Downhill, wo s den Micha nochmal 2 Mal gelegt hat. Bei mir ham sich die Hände und Unterarme verkrampft (So schlimm wars noch nie vorallem nicht nach nur 2 mal Downhill fahrn  ) Und dann war die Luft raus und hat auch kein SPass gemacht. Zum Glück hatten wir nur ne Halbtageskarte.

naja nach Wildbad werd ich erst wieder gehn, wenn der Downhill ausgebessert wurde und wenns davor nicht geregnet hat, war echt net so toll heut  

naja aber sonst is eignetlich alles in Ordnung bis auf Kopfweh aber des is bestimmt bald wieder weg.  

Ciao Sandi


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. August 2004)

@Sandi 
DAs hört sich nicht gut an. Für Euch alle, hauptsächlich der armen Sau mit den Brüchen, Gute Besserung.   
Die Rückenstürze, wie von Dir beschrieben, kann ich mir gut vorstellen.

Naja, bei uns wars gut und die Trails konnte man echt gut fahren. Wenig matsch.


----------



## Backwoods (15. August 2004)

Hi,

ich hab was für die kondition getan und 53 km auf den trails zwischen sifi und burg d absolviert    bin jetzt ziemlich platt und hab dicke beine.

wenn ich das hier so lese war das die richtige entscheidung. gut besserung an alle verletzten

ein paar schwachmaten haben den netten trail der von oberhalb des kaba sees hinters max p institut geht ziemlich mit bäumen zugelegt. da wär mal ein arbeitseinsatz angesagt. die han sich echt mühe gegeben und das zuegs so aufgetürmt dass man absteigen muss.

uni trail war ziemlich glitschig.

der kicker an der  burg d wurde lieder "entschärft"   und die kannte wird auch immmer runder!

sonst ist alles beim alten in der gegend

wie ist es euch am FK ergangen? im dürrbachtal abgesoffen? oder bei der einfahrt in die rinne das vorderrad weggerutscht?

@sandi: was ich dir schon länger sagen wollte, der fat albert ist viel zu teuer, hab noch nie mehr als 28 euro für nen neuen bezahlt!

@ vanio: wieso hast du kein bike?


----------



## Sandi (15. August 2004)

@ Backwoods...oh hätte vielleicht hinschreiben sollen, dass es sich um nen Reifensatz also 2 handelt  Danke ich werds ändern!


----------



## Vanio (16. August 2004)

@Backwoods - HT Rahmen gebrochen. Am Intense  ist der Dämpfer ohne Zugstuffe. Morgen muss der neue Rahmen kommen. Ich hoffe, daß ihr in den nächsten Tagen Freizeit habt und biken geht - hab richtig Lust zum Fahren!

@Verletzte - Gute und schnelle Besserung! Alle Achtung - bei dem Regen DH in Bad Wildbad zu fahren.......


----------



## zerg10 (16. August 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> ...wie ist es euch am FK ergangen? im dürrbachtal abgesoffen? oder bei der einfahrt in die rinne das vorderrad weggerutscht?...



Kleiner Nachtrag zu gestern: Habe gestern 2,5mal dem Gott des Waldbodens ein Blutopfer gebracht, aber das mehr eigene Dummheit, die Strecken an sich waren eigentlich alle recht gut befahrbar.
Der FK wird langsam ein wenig zum Tourismuszentrum, massenhaft Kiddies, die ohne Helm u. Protektoren (u. mit XC-Bikes) da runter heizen. Dauert nicht mehr lange, dann steht da auch nix mehr   

Zum Glück gibt es Alternativen, mehr wird hier nicht verraten   

Und dann noch den Gruß an den BigHit-Fahrer mit der geilen Interpretation der Gangart von Trialfahrern  

@Steppenwolf
Mein Knie tut auch ein wenig weh, wird gerade fleissig gesalbt. Dienstag oder Mittwoch 'ne harmlose Runde ?

CU,
Zerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. August 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Steppenwolf
> Mein Knie tut auch ein wenig weh, wird gerade fleissig gesalbt. Dienstag oder Mittwoch 'ne harmlose Runde ?
> 
> CU,
> Zerg



Mittwoch kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Hier an der UNI?
Ich schau dann gleich mal nach dem Wetter   

@BAckwoods
Wie oben schon geschrieben die Trails waren nicht rutschig.
Auch bei den Kickern war es OK. Allerdings muss der Kicker nach dem Anlieger unbedingt einer Gerneralüberholung unterzogen werden. Kaum noch Erde drauf.


----------



## zerg10 (16. August 2004)

@Steppenwolf
Mittwoch 16:45 am Teich. (Weisst ja, spätestens am Vormittag sag' ich wieder ab   )
Standardtour mit wenig Sprüngen, aber viel Protektoren ?

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (16. August 2004)

Hallole, 

war am Wochenend mal wieder in Burscheid auf meinem Lieblingestrail. Bei der Nässe hat's da ausgesehen wie in Vancouver auf den North-Shore Trials. Die Wurzeln und Steine waren sau-glatt.
Meine Sturzserie will auch nicht abreissen, hab mir einen Muskel gezerrt und meinen Bremshebel abgebrochen (wurde alles gefilmt von einem Kumpel mit Helmkamera). Sobald ich den Film hab kann ich ihn mal wo reinstellen.

Wer weiß wo ich denn einen neuen Louise 02/03 Hinterrad Bremshebel für kleines Geld herbekommen kann (gerne auch gebraucht)

Als "Mitleidender" auch von mir gute Besserung an alle Verletzten

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. August 2004)

@zerg
Uhrzeit ist festgehalten.
Ohne    Sprünge geht mal gar nix!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
DAs sind die Highlights in der in der Woche.   
Allerdings werde ich wieder die Schienbeinschoner an haben. Bis das Knie wieder fit ist jedenfalls. Irgendwo find ich´s ja schon affig auf ner Tour.   

@Ra.
Gute Besserung. Frag doch mal beim Frank wegen einem Hebel an. Der hat immer so eine Kiste mit allem möglichem. Evtl. hast Du ja Glück. 
Denk bitte mal an die Liste. Ich brauch INput


----------



## Sofax (16. August 2004)

für alle Fälle würde ich ja mal wieder gerne für Mi eine spätere Uhrzeit anmelden. Diesmal siehts allerdings nicht so gut aus, da ich meine Gabel am Samstag zum Service eingeschickt habe, und da muss ich wohl damit rechnen, dass das noch nichts wird bis Mi!

@Backwoods
so wies aussieht bekomm ich von Conrad jetzt doch auch noch fast alles, was ich ursprünglich wollte: x-over pants, shirt und terra shorts!!


----------



## steppenwolf79 (16. August 2004)

@steppen-rm

ich wär mittwoch wenn wetter cool dabei...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. August 2004)

steppenwolf79 schrieb:
			
		

> @steppen-rm
> 
> ich wär mittwoch wenn wetter cool dabei...



 
Kennst Du den Uniteich? Wenn nicht, kommst Du einfach wieder zu mir > Parabolspiegel. So 16:40. Bike wieder OK???

Da werd ich wohl die Kette nochmal ölen


----------



## zerg10 (17. August 2004)

Tach,

wenn's Wetter heute einigermassen mitspielt, werde ich nachher eine kleine Runde einrollen, d.h. den legendären "Blauen Weg" testen.
Bin dann morgen also leichte Beute für Euch ...

@ra.
Gute Besserung u. für September steht die Neuauflage der "Kids Carrier Challenge" an   

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (17. August 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @ra.
> Gute Besserung u. für September steht die Neuauflage der "Kids Carrier Challenge" an
> 
> CU,
> Zerg



Danke für die "gute Besserung" KCC bin ich dabei, wenn Du dann auch mal kommst   , aber net zu lange warten, sonst hat mein Junger schon sein eigenes MTB und fährt uns noch davon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (17. August 2004)

> Danke für die "gute Besserung" KCC bin ich dabei, wenn Du dann auch mal kommst  , aber net zu lange warten, sonst hat mein Junger schon sein eigenes MTB und fährt uns noch davon



Ja, meine Kleine macht da auch heftige Fortschritte. Soll jetzt mal Downhillerin werden


----------



## tde (17. August 2004)

@zerg + Ra.: KCC bin ich natürlich dabei, aber bitte nicht 18./19. September, da bin außer Bundeslandes. Grüße


----------



## steppenwolf79 (17. August 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Kennst Du den Uniteich? Wenn nicht, kommst Du einfach wieder zu mir > Parabolspiegel. So 16:40. Bike wieder OK???
> 
> Da werd ich wohl die Kette nochmal ölen



@stepp-rm,

jo bike ok, der mechaniker hat die speichen wieder richtig angezogen, alles abgeschmiert, schraubensicherung rein, schaltung eingestellt. 

hoffentlich regnet es nicht sonst  und   
ich würde dann einfach 16:40 zu dir kommen.


----------



## zerg10 (17. August 2004)

tde schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg + Ra.: KCC bin ich natürlich dabei, aber bitte nicht 18./19. September, da bin außer Bundeslandes. Grüße



Wer bist Du Fremder ?   Und warum sieht man Dich nicht mehr auf den Trails ? 
KCC muss unbedingt stattfinden, trainiere nämlich schon fleissig dafür ...


----------



## beat (17. August 2004)

Hi tde!

Was macht Dein Cove?
Haste mal was von Holle gehört? Habe unlängst zwecks Motivierung für 'ne Rennradtour vergeblich versucht ihn telefonisch zu erreichen.
Vielleicht hast Du ja auch mal Lust/Zeit für 'ne kleine Runde auf der Straße mit mir, Tom & Co..

Gruß
beat


----------



## tde (17. August 2004)

@beat: Gruß zurück. Cove lebt!!!  Nur die Magura-Julies aus meinem Ex wollen nicht so wie ich will und sind deshalb zum Service. Habe mir eine Magura-Gabel besorgt, Race Face-Sattelstütze usw. und jetzt sieht das Rad mit seinen güldenen X317-Felgen klasse aus (finde ich zumindest  ). Mit Holle fahre ich zurzeit regelmäßig RR, kannst sehr gerne mitkommen . Wir haben eine Remstal-Schurwald-Ostfildern-Feierabendrunde (ca. 3 Std) oder fahren am WoEnd auch mal länger.

@zerg: siehe oben. Ich fahre aber trotzdem noch Trails. Meist spontan FK (ist von mir aus ideal, weil in 10-15 Minuten pedalierend zu erreichen, dort fahre ich aber längere FR-Trailtouren und bin immer nur kurz auf der Kickerstrecke). Zu was anderem (Bikepark, Ausflüge etc.) fehlt die Zeit. Außer für KCC natürlich . Ich hoffe mal, dass der FK bleibt wie er ist, sonst kann ich ja mein MFR einmotten . Die gebastelte Brücke und andere Veränderungen am Dürrbach betrachte ich deshalb mit Skepsis (Naturschutzgebiet!!!). Der nette Kicker am Rande des Wiederaufstiegs vom Dürrbach ist zerstört, und die "geheime" DH+Northshore-Strecke scheint ja auch abgerissen. Wundert mich, dass die Kickerstrecke zur Buorwaldstraße noch besteht. Wenn der Radtourismus dort oben nicht weiter zunimmt, bleibt sie vielleicht geduldet, denn zu übersehen ist sie ja nicht. Den Degerloch-"DH" bin ich letztens seit Langem mal wieder gefahren: war voll der Kalte. Ich glaube, momentan sind die Trails Richtung Leonberg die netteren (war aber auch schon lange nicht mehr da). Vielleicht sollten wir uns dort verabreden (ruf am besten mal an zum Absprechen). 
Greetz an den Rest der aktiven Sonntagsfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. August 2004)

tde schrieb:
			
		

> die "geheime" DH+Northshore-Strecke scheint ja auch abgerissen.



Servus,
da Du geheim in Anführung gesetzt hast, denke ich, Du kanntest die Strecke schon länger. Falls ja, danke für die Info und Deine Verschwiegenheit. 

Komischerweise kannte das kein Sonntagsfahrer.   Selbst der Beat war überrascht.    Sonnenbrille war evtl. zu dunkel.


----------



## tde (17. August 2004)

@Steppi: nein, ich weiß nicht, wo die Strecke ist (war?) und wunderte mich deshalb über entsprechende Hinweise hier im (doch sehr öffentlichen) Forum. Die Erbauer dieser Strecke (die gleichen übrigens, die sich ursprünglich um die Buorwaldstrecke gekümmert haben, sich dort jedoch wegen der vielen Besucher ganz zurückgezogen haben  ) sind sehr nette Jungs und haben mir lediglich von der Strecke erzählt. Sie baten um Verständnis, dass sie keine Details verraten wollen. Das respektiere ich voll und ganz, denn schließlich habe ich dort nicht mitgearbeitet. Da jeder künstlichen Strecke in diesem Gebiet der Abriss droht, kann ich die Jungs verstehen, wenn sie lieber im Versteckten agieren wollen. Buchtipp dazu: "The Beach" von Alex Garland  
Auf jeden Fall müssen sich die Jungs einen guten Platz ausgesucht haben, denn bisher dachte ich als ausgewiesener Rad- und Fuß-Pfadfinder , das Gebiet perfekt zu kennen. Tröstet mich ja, dass Local Beat den Spot auch nicht entdeckt hat. Falls wirklich diese Strecke jetzt hin ist, haben's halt die Falschen gefunden


----------



## Backwoods (17. August 2004)

Hi,

wo wir gerade bei abgerissenen strecken sind: die strecke mit den kleinen kickern oberhalb vom krumbachtrail ist auch abgerissen worden. hab da am samstag mal vorbei geschaut.

ich kann aber jedem der dort vorbei kommt mal den trail zum/durch den alten steinbruch empfehlen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. August 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann aber jedem der dort vorbei kommt mal den trail zum/durch den alten steinbruch empfehlen.


Den bin ich schon lange nicht mehr gefahren. Aber der war schon geil. Zumindest das letzte steile Stück.


----------



## zerg10 (18. August 2004)

Scheint gerade der generelle Trend zu sein, Strecken abzureissen. Ein Biker,den wir am Sonntag getroffen haben, hatte sogar eine recht plausible Erklärung dafür parat:
"Da auch Förster eine Berufsgenossenschaft haben, bekommen die von dieser mächtig einen auf die Mütze, wenn im Wald jemand von 'nem illegalen North Shore fällt u. mit Krankenwagen abtransportiert werden muss."

Deshalb sollten wir da wohl lieber ricktick mit seiner "Legalize it"-Aktion unterstützen.

Wer ist heute eigentlich alles dabei ? Zur Erinnerung: 16:45 am Uniteich. Können auch gerne Leute (z.B. sofax) unterwegs aufsammeln ...

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. August 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Erinnerung: 16:45 am Uniteich.
> Zerg



Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Du wolltest übrigens zu mir kommen.
Treffpunkt ist also der Parabolspiegel.  
Der steppen 79 wollte auch noch kommen.


----------



## beat (18. August 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> da Du geheim in Anführung gesetzt hast, denke ich, Du kanntest die Strecke schon länger. Falls ja, danke für die Info und Deine Verschwiegenheit.
> 
> Komischerweise kannte das kein Sonntagsfahrer.   Selbst der Beat war überrascht.    Sonnenbrille war evtl. zu dunkel.



Nochmal kurz zur geheimen "Northshore"-Strecke: Wundert mich schon etwas, dass mir das entgangen ist. Liegt/Lag wohl auch daran, dass ich rückenhalber in letzter Zeit die Trails nicht so wie sonst konsultiert habe. Dann hätte es mir eigentlich auffallen müssen. Denn wer die FK-Gegend auch stadtplanmäßig gut im Kopf hat müsste eigentlich wissen, dass das Gelände zwischen Waldebene Ost und Fernsehturm doch sehr kompakt und für "Locals" überschaubar ist. Nach der Beschreibung im "Zerstörungswut"-Thread kann es (sofern die stimmt!) ja auch wirklich nicht weit vom Dürrbach entfernt gewesen sein. Und die Wege bzw. Trails, die in der Ecke mit Baggern bzw. größeren Geräten plattgemacht wurden kann ich an fünf Fingern abzählen. Vielleicht standen die Sachen auch nicht so lange. Die Wegle hier am FK unterliegen ja eh einer ständigen Veränderung. Schaut Euch mal nur den Philosophenweg an, wie sie den im oberen Teil geplättet haben. Wenn sie das irgendwann noch mit dem mittleren und unteren Teil machen ist das auch nicht mehr mein Lieblingstrail  !
Sprungmäßig habe ich unlängst an der Stelle "rein zufällig" auch schon wieder was entdeckt. Ist womöglich aber auch eher kurzfristig angelegt und bestehend.
Generell sind das ja dann aber immer irgendwelche künstlichen Veränderungen, die hier im Gebiet mehr oder minder eben auch zu Ärger führen können. Die von "Natur aus" interessanten Trails kennen wir ja mitlerweile alle. Und sowas wie "die Kante" werde ich hier wohl auch nicht mehr neu entdecken  .
Wer hier am FK schon länger unterwegs ist weiss auch, dass die sogenannte "Kickerstrecke" schon seit Jahren biketechnisch geshredded wird. Das Erscheinungsbild hat sich zwar zum heftigeren hin verändert, aber irgendwie habe ich so ein Gefühl das mir sagt, dass das wenn es nicht noch wesentlich drastischere Ausmaße (neue N-Shores, Eintrittskarten-Bude, etc.) annimmt es dort so bleiben wird. Selbst wenn die Strecke auf voller Länge mit dem Bagger geplättet würde ständen kurz darauf ja eh schon wieder neue Sprunghügel.
Bei den anderen (noch unverbauten) Trails ist es natürlich etwas anders. Da ärgert man schließlich auch nicht unwesentlich die Fußgänger durch etwaige Bauaktionen.
Der Dürrbach ist aber hierbei auch ein Spezialfall. Generell ist es dort schon heikel überhaupt zu biken (auch wenn ich das im letzten Jahr insbesondere propagiert habe  ). In großen Gruppen entsteht dabei sicherlich das größte Problem. Was die Strecke anbelangt unterliegt aber auch die dortige mehr als woanders einer ständigen Veränderung. Und wie ich mich erinnere gab es dort früher noch vermehrt diese kleinen Holzbrückle um den Bach zu queren. Insofern finde ich etwaige neue Brückenkonstrukte eigentlich nicht schlecht, zumal sie - wenn gut angelegt - tatsächlich auch vom Fußgänger genutzt werden können, und man nicht ständig durchs Bachbett tritt oder fährt, was dort sicherlich am meisten kaputtmacht.
In diesem Sinne ist es aber trotzdem sicherlich besser wenn man sich beim Brückenbauen nicht erwischen lässt  .

Grüße


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. August 2004)

@beat
Genau das was ich gemeint habe. Die Bachquerungen   aber der ganz kleine am Anfang ist völliger Käse. Für das miniteil lohnt der Ärger net.

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit neuen Trails aus? MAl wieder was gefunden?
Die Kante, Sprung   , ist ja wohl auch mit Absicht so verbaut. Aber überevtl. Alternativen wir hier nix gepostet.


----------



## zerg10 (18. August 2004)

Oder muss ich mir jetzt etwa ein Rennrad kaufen um wieder als Sonntagsfahrer zu gelten ?    

Los, auf die Feld-, Wald- u. Wiesentrails mit Euch (beat, holle u. tde) ...

Heute wird's nämlich der perfekte Tag zum biken,

Zerg


----------



## beat (18. August 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @beat
> Genau das was ich gemeint habe. Die Bachquerungen   aber der ganz kleine am Anfang ist völliger Käse. Für das miniteil lohnt der Ärger net.
> 
> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit neuen Trails aus? MAl wieder was gefunden?
> Die Kante, Sprung   , ist ja wohl auch mit Absicht so verbaut. Aber überevtl. Alternativen wir hier nix gepostet.



Verbaut? Wie meinst Du das?
Was Neues? Nun ja, wie gesagt, im Gebiet an der Stelle gibt's eine neue evtl. lustige "Hüpfline". Müssten wir uns mal treffen um das zu bequatschen, bzw. anzuschauen. Gib mir Bescheid wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast mal am FK vorbeizuschauen.
Der Northshore bei Leonberg steht glaube ich auch noch aus, sofern ihn Dir der Backwoods noch nicht gezeigt hat.

@zerg: Rennrad ist geil!!! Wirklich schwer zu sagen was mehr Fun bringt, wenn man mal wieder ein par Runden richtig Rennrad gefahren ist. Rennradkaufen heisst die Devise! 
Zum Formaufbau isses sowieso besser.

Gruß
beat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tde (18. August 2004)

@steppi: welchen Mini-Kicker am Dürrbach meinst Du? Das Ding über den umgestürzten Baum rüber, direkt bei der besagten Holzbrücke? Oder gibt's was Neues, war das letzte Mal vor rund zwei Wochen dort.

@beat: kennst Du auf der anderen Seite (Degerlocher-Wald, rund um die Joggingstrecke) noch gute Trails? Wäre vielleicht mal eine gute Ergänzung zur
regulären FK-Runde, denn die Bopserwald-Strecken bringen's nicht mehr wirklich, da die Dropkante zugeschüttet ist und der Trail dort auch verblockt ist.


----------



## tde (18. August 2004)

Nachtrag, weil zu spät Beiträge gelesen

@zerg: genau, Rennrad kaufen.  Und dann damit auf der Kickerstrecke zeigen, wer hier Mann oder Maus ist  Na ja, muss Beat aber Recht geben, RR hat einen seltsamen Reiz, den man wirklich erst selbst erfahren muss (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes). Wie gesagt, bin auf Feld, Wald und Wiese nicht abgemeldet, habe aber in letzter Zeit tatsächlich den Straßenrenner oft vorgezogen. Holle fährt nach seinem Schlüsselbeinbruch momentan nur noch RR, will aber auch mal wieder in den Dreck. Und bevor der Steppi noch weiter denkt, ich würde dem Rest irgendwelche Trails vorenthalten, sollten wir alle mal wieder zusammen fahren  

Heute geht leider nicht, hätte sonst bei dem Wetter auch Bock gehabt


----------



## zerg10 (18. August 2004)

beat schrieb:
			
		

> Verbaut? Wie meinst Du das?
> Was Neues? Nun ja, wie gesagt, im Gebiet an der Stelle gibt's eine neue evtl. lustige "Hüpfline". Müssten wir uns mal treffen um das zu bequatschen, bzw. anzuschauen. Gib mir Bescheid wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast mal am FK vorbeizuschauen.
> Der Northshore bei Leonberg steht glaube ich auch noch aus, sofern ihn Dir der Backwoods noch nicht gezeigt hat.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, den haben wir am Sonntag gefunden. Blöderweise schlich' da bereits so'n Typ mit Köter 'rum, also wohl nicht abseits bzw. getarnt   genug. Aber bevor jetzt wieder der Run u. die Suche losgehen, solten wir das Thema am besten schnell unter den Tisch kehren ...

Was ist denn jetzt, seid ihr heute dabei ? Sind allerdings Stollenreifen angesagt ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. August 2004)

Verbaut ist der falsche Ausdruck. Das was Du meinst Tde ist ja ok.. Nur weiter vorne wo gar kein Hinderniss war, wurde ein sinnloses geschaffen. Ca. 30cm hoch und genauso lang. Der Mühe echt nicht Wert. Es wurde ein Ast quer gelegt und darüber dann eine MINI brücke gebaut. Mit Paneelbrettern   .
Aber es lohnt ja nicht darüber zu schreiben so klein isses. Aber halt mitten im Weg. Für die Fußgänger halt. Mir isses Wurst.

@beat
Die line welche Du meinst kenne ich glaube. Ich geh davon aus, Du meinst die an der ehem. Kante.
@tde 
fahr mal wieder zur Kante. Es gibt dort auch wieder Trails. Und wenn Du die Augen öffnest, siehst Du auch was schönes zu Deiner rechten. 
Ich denke die Piste ist ehr füt HT geeignet. Damit kann man besser beschleunigen.  

So, nun hab ich wieder zuviel verraten. Ich hoffe hier ist niemand Förster.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. August 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> schnell unter den Tisch kehren ...
> ...



So machen wirs.


----------



## phen (18. August 2004)

Hallo!

hier ist mal wieder der Kai. vor langer zeit habt ihr mir mal angeboten bei euch mitzufahren. und weil lernen so langweilig ist, und mein radl wieder läuft würde ich mich echt gerne mal bei euch anhängen.

habe vom startplatz uniteich gelesen, das fände ich gut. wenn heute oder am wochenende mal was los ist, würds mich freuen wenn ihr hier den treffpunkt mal reinschreibt!

gruss kai

achja, es könnte sein, dass ich nicht immer voll mithalten kann. ich habe die kicker am FK letztens gesehen. an sowas muss ich mich erst wieder laaaangsam ranarbeiten.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. August 2004)

phen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> hier ist mal wieder der Kai. vor langer zeit habt ihr mir mal angeboten bei euch mitzufahren. und weil lernen so langweilig ist, und mein radl wieder läuft würde ich mich echt gerne mal bei euch anhängen.
> 
> habe vom startplatz uniteich gelesen, das fände ich gut. wenn heute oder am wochenende mal was los ist, würds mich freuen wenn ihr hier den treffpunkt mal reinschreibt!
> ...


----------



## phen (18. August 2004)

ql! ich werde da sein. ich kenn die hdm. parabolspiegel um 16:45. Das ist der spiegel der auf der wiese richtung strasse steht, nicht bei den wohnheimen,stimmts?

bis dann! kai


----------



## zerg10 (18. August 2004)

Alles klar, rolle dann also so ab 16:45 beim Spiegel an ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. August 2004)

@phen
Genau da.
@Zerg
Bin doch pünktlich.


----------



## beat (18. August 2004)

@tde, steppi & Co.: Sorry, aber bei der Kante handelt es sich wohl um ein Mißverständnis. Jetzt ist mir wieder klar was ihr eigentlich unter "der Kante" versteht. Ich meinte vorhin den Steilhang nahe der Stelle. Ihr wisst schon, den wo sich wie tde mal so nett schrieb "die Spreu vom Weizen trennt"  .
Klar, bei der Kante hat sich ja seit den Holzfällern viel verändert. Die von mir gemeinte "line" ist aber auch was anderes  .
Die Idee von tde ist eigentlich ideal. Wenn wir mal wieder alle zusammen fahren würden ließe sich bestimmt so einiges klären. Außerdem tippe ich mal, dass es dann tempomäßig eher gediegen zugeht, so dass ich auch den ein oder anderen Trail in Angriff nehmen könnte  .

Grüße
beat

P.S.: Wäre heute gerne zur Uni gekommen, habe aber ein Date beim Onkel Doc!


----------



## tde (18. August 2004)

@beat: man unterscheide: 
- "DIE Kante" (der Steilhang, den Du meinst. Furchterregend, aber zum Glück relativ harmlos. Eine der wenigen Stellen, die von unten schlimmer als von oben aussehen  Hab mich neulich bei Regen das erste Mal überhaupt dort  lang gemacht, und zwar bin ich unten bei der Ausfahrt auf den Weg im Schlamm stecken geblieben und dann hat das MFR zwischen meinen Beinen wie ein wildes Pferd ausgeschlagen. Aua. ) 
- Die (Ex-)"DROP-Kante" im Bopserwald. Sauber von Waldarbeitern versperrt worden, dass ein eventueller Sprung dort ziemlich sicher in die Notaufnahme führt  . War vorher aber wirklich sehr nett .


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. August 2004)

@beat
Wenn Du eine andere Line meinst, sollten wir das echt in Angriff nehmen.
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Da Du hier eh mitliest siehst Du ja wann wir am FK sind. Ich komm aber auch gerne mal nur deshalb. Tempo, ja auch wenn für Euch lustig, wird ruhig. Wenn hier so viele RR fahren mach ich mir da keine Gedanken mehr. 

Also dann, mach mal nen Vorschlag.


----------



## zerg10 (19. August 2004)

@Steppenwolf
Aber dann in die richtige Richtung losfahren, gell !  
Hier noch ein kleines Bild vom Rahmen, is' im Original allerdings gelb/blau u. hat noch ein festes Steuerrohr ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. August 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Steppenwolf
> Aber dann in die richtige Richtung losfahren, gell !
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (19. August 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Steppenwolf
> Aber dann in die richtige Richtung losfahren, gell !
> Hier noch ein kleines Bild vom Rahmen, is' im Original allerdings gelb/blau u. hat noch ein festes Steuerrohr ...



moin,

was is'n des fürn Rahmen? Willst Du Dir den kaufen?

ra.


----------



## driver79 (19. August 2004)

so der rennstreß der letzten wochenenden ist vorbei und ich hab urlaub  

und da ich so lang nicht mehr richtig dh gefahren bin, hab ich mir vorgenommen am sonntag nach wildbad zu fahren. vorrausgestzt die wettervorhersage bleibt so optimistisch. sch*** schönwetterfahrer  .


hat jemand von euch lust und zeit mitzufahren? hätte da noch nen platz im auto frei.


cya


----------



## zerg10 (19. August 2004)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> 
> was is'n des fürn Rahmen? Willst Du Dir den kaufen?
> 
> ra.



Nen alter Scott Worldcup DH den mein Händler im Keller liegen hat. Bin jetzt hin- und hergerissen zwischen Votec V8 o. richtigem DH-Gerät. Beides geht leider nicht  

@Driver
Am Sonntag liege ich bereits unter der Mittelmeersonne .


----------



## soYLent (19. August 2004)

Sooooo, ihr Lieben. 

Nachdem ich mir jetzt den Anfang (ca. 20 Seiten) und das "Ende" dieses Threads durchgelesen habe muss ich sagen, das interessiert mich!

Allerdings ist das ein bissel schwierig für mich als Morgens-Von-Fellbach-Nach-Stuttgart-Fahrer bzw. Abends-Von-Stuttgart-Nach-Fellbach-Fahrer genau zu erfassen, wo Ihr Euch da rumtreibt. Schliesslich schreibt ihr die genauen Strecken ja nirgens rein (Zumal es ja auch Schwierigkeiten mit den Forstbehörden zu geben scheint)   .

Da ich jetzt dann demnext mein neues Radl kriege, mich aber noch nicht an eine so "eingeschworene" Truppe wie Euch rantraue, würde ich mich freuen, wenn vielleicht einer mir mal grad um Fellbach rum so einen Trail per PM beschreiben könnte, dass ich da mal *alleine* rumfahr, nur um in etwa zu begreifen, was für ein Terrain das ist. 

Wenn mir das dann Spass macht, und ich da auch mit einer Euch vergleichbaren Zeit durchkomme, würde ich dann auch mal sehr gern mit Euch mit "Sonntagsfahren".

Grad vielleicht diese Tour Kernerturm und dann diese ominöse Bikerschlucht ( *dummkuck* ), das wär super.

DANKE!


----------



## Sofax (19. August 2004)

@soylent
komm einfach vorbei und fahr mit uns ne Runde, wenn wir uns verabreden. Falls du den Eindruck hast, wir sind Hardcore-Racer und -Jumper, dann auf jeden Fall nicht so, dass sojemand wie du nicht mit uns fahren könnte!
keine Scheu!!! würd ich sagen.
CU


----------



## Backwoods (19. August 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Nen alter Scott Worldcup DH den mein Händler im Keller liegen hat. Bin jetzt hin- und hergerissen zwischen Votec V8 o. richtigem DH-Gerät. Beides geht leider nicht
> 
> @Driver
> Am Sonntag liege ich bereits unter der Mittelmeersonne .



Mit dem Worldcup DH kannste halt nur im park fahren. würd ich mir an deiner stelle überlegen. schwerer eingelenker mit pornolanger schwinge.

wenns nicht unbedingt das votec sein muss würde ich mir mal das fusion whiplash ansehen. sollte für deine/unsere zwecke und auch für dh im park echt gut sein. ein kumpel von mir  aus darmstadt hat eins und nochjemand hier aus dem forum.

die fa. votec birgt immer gewisse risiken. du weisst schon, aber totgesagte leben länger


----------



## soYLent (19. August 2004)

@ sotax: Ich bin am Weekend halt auch immer viel mit den Kids unterwegs. Deswegen hatte ich gehofft, vielleicht bei so einem "Familienausflug zufällig mal (ganz aus Versehen) so eine Strecke zu "besichtigen". 
Wenn ich mir dann sag, "das kann ich", dann würd ich auch versuchen, es mit Euch zu können. Ihr braucht mir ja auch keine ganze Tour aufzuschreiben (wer will das schon), aber so eine charakteristische Stelle, damit ich weiss wohin die Reise geht, würde mir helfen.


----------



## KoS74 (19. August 2004)

So, nachdem ich den Thread schon des längeren verfolge melde ich mich nun auch mal zu Wort.

@solYLent: Komme auch aus Fellbach, wenn Du Interesse hast können wir mal den Kappelberg unsicher machen. Kann Dir da ein paar Wege zeigen   

@sofax: Gilt Die Einladung an die Allgemeinheit? Würde mich gern mal einer Tour von euch anschließen. Eure Schilderungen hören sich ja immer sehr spannend an. Kenne, abgesehen vom Kappelberg, nicht so viele Spots hier in der Gegend.


Gruß
Markus


----------



## Backwoods (19. August 2004)

Hi,

erstmal willkommen all die beiden newbies. 

in eurer gegend sind wir leider nicht so arg oft unterwegs. wenn der kappelberg der ist wo der kernenturm drauf steht bin ich da auch schon ab und zu mal gewesen. die beste strecke wurde ja leider abgerissen. war das letzte mal vor 3 oder 4 wochen dort. mann muss immerhon nur noch 6-7 mal absteigen. der KB lässt sich halt ganz gut mit dem KK verbinden. ist dann halt viel asphalt quer durchs remstal.

@sofax: bin nächtste woche ab donnerstag abend mal wieder in darmstadt. falls du intersse an ner runde mit burg d hast.


----------



## KoS74 (19. August 2004)

Hi Backwoods,

ersteinmal herzlichen Dank für die Willkommensgrüsse.

Ja, der Kernerturm drohnt quasi als Gipfelkreuz auf dem Kappelberg.
Auf dem KK bin ich schon paar mal gewesen, aber da kenne ich mich nicht so aus.

In einem hast Du recht. Ich finde den Eingang zu dem Trail Richtung "Unter den Linden" nicht mehr (oder so ähnlich  ).
Irgendwie wurde der "Zugeschüttet". Ich denke, den hast Du gemeint. War eigentlich so das extremste auf dem KB.

Es gibt nur noch einen mir bekannten DH direkt vom Kernerturm aus.
Ein paar freundliche Mitmenschen haben sogar mit kleinen Brettern einen Anlieger reingebaut.

Gruß 
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (19. August 2004)

KoS74 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Backwoods,
> 
> ersteinmal herzlichen Dank für die Willkommensgrüsse.
> 
> ...



vielleicht sollten wir die gegend mal zusammen erkunden   dieses wochenende will das big hit allerdings auch mal wider bewegt werden

der trail mit den brettern als anlieger ist mir nicht bekannt. der abgerissene und mit bäumen vom forst zugelegte ist die bekannte schlucht richtung esslingen oberntal runter.

unter den linden sagt mir nix, kennne nur 7 linden und der trail dorthin war vor 3 wochen nicht zugelegt.


----------



## KoS74 (19. August 2004)

Hi Backwoods,

ich denke die Sache mit der Schlucht ist die gleiche die ich meine mit "Unter den Linden" (kann mich auch in der Bezeichung getäuscht haben).

Bei diesem netten kleinen Downhill gibt es nur ein kleines großes Problem.
Wenn man wieder im Remstal ist, muss man den ganzen weg bis zum Kernenturmn wieder hochstrampeln   
Wann baut die Gemeinde Fellbach endlich mal einen Lift auf den Kappelberg   

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. August 2004)

@Newcomer   

Hallo Jungs,
auch von mir ein Willkommensgruß.   

@soYLent

Die Strecken lassen sich echt nicht so leicht beschreiben. Vom Schwierigkeitgrad her muss man sagen ist es nicht so wild. FAhr einfach mal mit der Bahn nach Fellbach und komm vorher mal mit. Wenn Du soviele km jeden Tag fährst, wird das für Dich eh eine Bummeltour   . Zumindest wenn ich dabei bin. Mit Backwoods geht es zügiger   



Fährt jemand am Samstag früh?? 11:00 UHR KK oder so? Ich kann Nachmittags nicht.


----------



## steppenwolf79 (20. August 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Newcomer
> 
> Hallo Jungs,
> auch von mir ein Willkommensgruß.
> ...



@stepp-rm 
wäre eventuell dabei aber 11:00 bisschen früh muss auflegen am fr. und komm dann völlig zerstört samstag morgens erst heim   ...hmmm   

@KoS74 

fellbach wär ich auch mal dabei, komm aus hofen is gleich ums eck, fellbach/kappelberg bin ich noch nie gefahren wär auch mal intressant...


----------



## steppenwolf79 (20. August 2004)

@ backwoods

wenn du mal am start bist würde ich mir gern mal dein bighit ankucken,   
steht auf meiner to buy    liste ziemlich weit oben,
zusammen mit rocky mountain switch sl 
und kona stinky.....


----------



## frank o (20. August 2004)

also, wenn gerade coming-out-zeit ist, dann sag ich hier auch mal hallo  , lese schon ne weile hier mit, jetzt scheint der richtige zeitpunkt, um anzuklopfen und einzutreten. wir sind auch so ziemlich auf den gleichen trails unterwegs (von leonberg bis jägerhaus)

gruss und schönen freitag, frank o


----------



## Bieber (20. August 2004)

Hi zusammen  

habt ihr Sonntag schon was geplant? würd gern mal paar Ecken um Leonberg Gerlingen Stuttgart kennenlernen die man nich so gut findet  . Allerdings bin ich noch ziehmlich ungefedert mit dem Rad unterwegs. "Nu ja die Gabel liegt bereit nur für den Rest grad keine Kohlen"  
also daher keine killerstrecken.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. August 2004)

@steppen79 

Sorry, geht aber net anders. FAlls Du doch Lust hast sag Bescheid.

@all

Auch heute ein Willkommensgruß   

Da ich am We nicht soviel Zeit habe werde ich keine Tour fahren. Lieber Kickern gehen. Und das hängt auch noch vom Wetter ab. Es fängt gerade an zu pissen.   

Da auch einige im Urlaub sind ist zZt. auch hier nicht viel los. Wenn jemand fährt, wird es hier eh gepostet und dann hängt Euch einfach dran.
 So, hab jetzt Schluss    und geh nach Hause.


----------



## soYLent (20. August 2004)

> FAhr einfach mal mit der Bahn nach Fellbach



Biddö?  Ich komme aus Fellbach. Wusste ich's doch, das ist ne komplizierte Sache! 

@ alle: Danke für die freundlichen Einladungen. Nur reden hier die ersten schon von Downhill, und da stell ich mir so integralbehelmte Extremsportler vor, die mit gesponsorten Trikots über die mannhohen Felsen reunterpfeiffen, in einer Geschwindgkeit, die innerorts verboten ist.

Ich kann zwar strampeln, ich kann das Gleichgewicht halten, ich kann einen Schotterweg (bis handgrösse Bröckels) runterfahren. Über einen ebenen Wurzelweg würde ich auch noch (mit wenig Angstschieben) kommen. Und ich kann Bier trinken. Bin ich jetzt schon ein Downhiller?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (20. August 2004)

steppenwolf79 schrieb:
			
		

> @ backwoods
> 
> wenn du mal am start bist würde ich mir gern mal dein bighit ankucken,
> steht auf meiner to buy    liste ziemlich weit oben,
> ...



dann erweitere deine liste mal um das fusion whiplash. sieht vielleicht nicht ganz so cool und brachial aus wie die anderen ist aber trotzdem stabil, wiegt nicht extrem viel und hat ne sehr gute 4-gelenk technik. da kommen das rocky und kona nciht mit.

@all

ich treff mich mit torte um 18:20 an der autobahnbrücke alte vaihinger strasse. wir bike dann ne runde trails richtung uni etc.


----------



## Backwoods (20. August 2004)

Hi, 

die feierabendrunden werden leider immerkürzer   

es gibt aber auch mal positives zu berichten: der trail von oberhalb vom kaba see hinters max plank institut ist wieder freigeräumt worden.
 

ich hatte mcih schon auf einen arbeitseinsatz eingerichtet und torte eingeplant. dafür haben wir die gewonnene zeit mit einem platten verschwendet.

morgen kann ich leider nicht!

wie siehts sonntag aus? 

@driver: hätte auch bock auf wildbad, aber die beschreibung des streckenzustands vom letzten wochenende schreckt mich schon ab. es muss morgen schön warm und sonnig sein. dann denk ich nochmal drüber nach.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. August 2004)

@Backwoods 

Schön das Ihr angerufen hattet.    Leider habe ich aus heiterem Himmel tierische Magenschmerzen bekommen.    Könnte aber auch an der Mohnschnecke gelegen haben   

Sonntag kann ich, wenn überhaupt erst gegen Nachmittag. Was planst Du so? Allerdings hab ich irgendwie keinen Bock auf ewiges strampeln.   

@driver 
Mir geht es wie BAckwoods. Schau mal ca. 2 Seiten weiter hinten. Sandi hat übles geschrieben. Wie wars in Lauscha? Hatte leider keine Zeit um mal rum zu kommen. Zuviele Partys und andere Verpflichtungen.   Warst Du auch in Tabarz?

@Bieber
Bist Du total steif    unterwegs?
Was willste denn kaufen? Hört sich an als willst Du die Gabel nicht ins jetzige Bike einbauen.

@Frank o
Wenn Du hier so liest, hast Du noch andere Trails auf LAger als wir?


----------



## torte (20. August 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> die feierabendrunden werden leider immerkürzer



Japp, wenn ich den erwische der die Sonne ausgeknipst hat...   



			
				Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte mcih schon auf einen arbeitseinsatz eingerichtet und torte eingeplant. dafür haben wir die gewonnene zeit mit einem platten verschwendet.



Das hat nur so lang gedauert weil du so langsam gepumpt hast    
Das Loch is übrigens innen   




Also los Leute, macht mal Sprüche fürs WE.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. August 2004)

Keiner Lust auf KK? Komisch. Ich fahr so gegen 10 los und schau in 1 Stunde nochmal rein.


----------



## phen (21. August 2004)

Hallo!

nachdem ich diese woche mal in die moderne fahrrad-technologie schnuppern konnte (danke nochmal zerg!), werde ich mich wohl bald mit einer neuen gabel und neuen bremsen eindecken 

kauft ihr auch in online-shops? mein problem dabei ist, dass ich die gabel dann nicht einbauen könnte, weil mir sämtliche werkzeuge fehlen. habt ihr sowas, oder wisst ihr ein laden der fremdgabeln einbaut?

(wenn ich ladenbesitzer wäre, würds mich ja ärgern, aber fakt ist, dass ich armer student bin)

viele grüße,

kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (21. August 2004)

@Backwoods & Steppenwolf-RM

laut wetterbericht solls nur bedeckt sein. finde aber wenn die strecke etwas nass ist, ist se besser zu fahren. meldet euch dann am besten per tel bei mir, wenn ihr mitkommen wollt. wollte gleich morgends fahren. so um 9:00 uhr, wenn ich direkt fahre.

@Steppenwolf-RM

war in lauscha. wetter war ok. strecke war etwas zäh zu fahren, hat aber spaß gemacht. diese schönen wellen sind nicht so mein ding. und ich bin sturzfrei runtergekommen  .

war auch in tabarz. strecke hat um einiges mehr spaß gemacht als lauscha.  .  allerdings ist mir im rennlauf in der 2ten kurve die kette gerissen und ich bin nur runtergerollt.


----------



## Backwoods (21. August 2004)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> @Backwoods & Steppenwolf-RM
> 
> laut wetterbericht solls nur bedeckt sein. finde aber wenn die strecke etwas nass ist, ist se besser zu fahren.



Es geht net um nass, trocken oder feucht, sonder darum dass wegem starkem regen (hier wurden mal 160 l/m² genannt   ) der "halbe berg" weggespült worden ist und die strecke deswegen beschädigt/kaputt sind

letztes wochenende wollte deswegen immerhin ganze 4 oder 5 leute dort fahren   

fahr mal hin und auch runter und gib dann mal ein statement ab. ich werd wohl nicht mitkommen. schon gar nciht mitten in der nacht


----------



## phen (21. August 2004)

wenn das wetter morgen wieder so gut ist, wäre es eine sünde nicht zu fahren! mir ist egal wann, ich muss lernen und kann pause machen wann ich will. meldet euch!

wäre für eine tour ab uni-vaihingen oder degerloch oder frauenkopf, genauere vorstellungen habe ich nicht 

p.s.: was macht ihr gegen dellen im rahmen durch doppelbrückengabeln? ich habe es mit fahrradschläuchen probiert, die ich um die gabel gewickelt habe, aber das hat nichts gebracht. die dellen werden nur gleichmässiger :-/ ich suche billige hausmittel, da ich die gabel eh bald in rente schicke...

hab langsam echt angst hinzufallen, der rahmen soll noch was halten!

gruss,

Kai


----------



## Backwoods (21. August 2004)

steppenwolf79 schrieb:
			
		

> @ backwoods
> 
> wenn du mal am start bist würde ich mir gern mal dein bighit ankucken,



Falls es auch bilder tun: ich hab mal meine gallerie auf vordermann gebracht!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. August 2004)

@phen
Bestell die Gabel und sag dann Bescheid. Werkzeug brauchst Du fast gar keins. Wir können das gerne bei mir auf der Arbeit machen(an der Uni  ).
Da können wir super sägen und fasen. Du arbeitest nach Anleitung und ich seh zu  . Keine Angst, dass ist in max. 45min. erledigt. 
DA ich Deine gabel nicht kenne, hast Du einen 1/1/8 Zoll Schaft? Aber ich denke schon.


KK war übrigens   . Hab 2 Stunden gemacht. Alleine ist es halt nicht so lustig. Dafür man fährt viel mehr. Boden war optimal. Nur die Ladehügel könnte man noch weiter weg schieben


----------



## Bieber (21. August 2004)

@Steppenwolf

 na nich ganz steif, das Cannondale hat doch diesen headshokrumpelkram.

Die Gabel will ich schon einbauen brauch aber noch ein 1 1/8 Steuersatz und ein Vorbau jedoch hat die Felge mit Discaufnahme und die Scheibenbremsanlage meine Kohlen gefressen, steht ja auch noch die Anschaffung einer Crosse (mit Motor) ins Haus  

So ich geh nu mal heim und tausch Hinterraddecke    dann was essen und dann ein bissel rumgurken.

lasts krachen!


----------



## Backwoods (21. August 2004)

Bieber schrieb:
			
		

> @Steppenwolf
> 
> na nich ganz steif, das Cannondale hat doch diesen headshokrumpelkram.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube du brauscht vor allem einen adapter! 

meines wissens nach passt in das cannondale steuerrohr kein 1 1/8 Zoll steuersatz rein oder hat sich da was gändert? die dinger sehen eher aus wie 1.5 sinds aber leider auch net.

ein kumpel von mir hat in einem älteren Super V aber auch ne Z1 (mit adapter) gehen tut das also.


----------



## Backwoods (21. August 2004)

Hi,

was geht nun Morgen? freiwillige vor?

@KoS74 sollen wir uns mal den Schurwald vorhnehmen? lässt sich mit einigen asphalt kilometern auch mit kk kombinieren. macht dann aber ab esslinen oberntal oder auch oben von der mülldeponie gerechnet so um die 50 km (hin und zurück mit einigen höhenmetern!)

@ rest: ich wäre auch mal wieder für kk und dürrbach zu haben. würde dann die übliche strecke ab sifi rüber treten und die s-bahn heim nehmen. irgendwo gabs doch auf dem weg nach hesslach/kaltental runter noch eine strecke mit kicker die ich noch nicht kenne? kann mir das mal jemand zeigen? 

Achso: fährt eigentlich die Zacke? oder muss ich das big hit zum friedhof hoch strampeln? bzw doch den lightfreerider nehmen?

@ steppi: wie siehts bei dir aus? würdest du mit rüber treten? wenn ich das big hit nehm bist du bergauf auch nicht mehr der letzte! ich mach dann aber die double track/high roller raus


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. August 2004)

@Backwoods
Ich kann für morgen noch keine Uhrzeit sagen. Bin zum Brunch  
Diese Woche ging die Zacke nicht. Da wurden die Gleise getauscht. Hab aber keine Ahnung ob sie evtl. schon wieder läuft.
Wenn es später wird würde ich nachkommen. 
Hoffentlich pisst es nicht weiter. Schreibt hier bitte wo ich Euch finde KK oder FK.


----------



## torte (22. August 2004)

öhm... geht ihr morgen nur "hopsen" ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (22. August 2004)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> öhm... geht ihr morgen nur "hopsen" ???




Nö, nicht nur. 
Wenn das wette hält werde ich wohl mit dem big hit zum FK rüber biken und dort etwas hüpfen, aber auch noch ein paar trails fahren. zuletzt zum marieplatz runter und dann mit der s-bahn heim.


----------



## KoS74 (22. August 2004)

Hi Backwoods,

in welchem zeitlichen Rahmen spielt sich Deine Tour ab?
Muss gerade noch die Wohnung aufräumen, da ich gestern Gäste mit Übernachtung hatte und die nun aussieht wie nach einem Gelage.

Würde mich, wenn zeitlich möglich, Dir anschließen.
Dass Du mit dem BigHit fahren möchtest kommt mir sehr entgegen, da ich zur Zeit auch nur eine schweres Schüssel habe.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## beat (22. August 2004)

A propos Zacke: Irgendwo habe ich gehört, dass diese erst im Herbst wieder in Betrieb genommen wird. Außerdem sah es gestern in Degerloch nicht unbedingt nach einer derzeitigen Inbetriebnahme aus.

@steppi, Backwoods: Wenn Ihr heute zeitlich günstig hier rüber kämet könnte ich Euch evtl. ja mal die "neue" Hüpfstrecke zeigen.


----------



## phen (22. August 2004)

falls ihr mit "zacke" die zahnradbahn vom marienplatz aus meint: die soll ab anfang september wieder laufen, dass stand an der haltestelle. genaues datum habe ich schon wieder vergessen.

@steppenwolf
vielen dank für das angebot!  wäre echt super wenns irgendwann im september klappt. will nach der eurobike bestellen. wo/was arbeitest du an der uni?

weiss einer wieviel die mz Z1 FR (SL) wiegt? bringt die steckachse viel seitensteifigkeit?

gruss,

phen


----------



## Koeni (22. August 2004)

Hallihallo,
Wir sind wieder da  .
War ein echt geiler Urlaub mit netten und lustigen Leuten, perfekter Unterkunft und hammer Strecken. Das Wetter war nicht immer perfekt, aber auch im Matsch macht's mal Spaß  .
Keine schwereren Verletzungen (bei immerhin 8 Mann) und auch die Bikes haben alles gut überstanden. Auch mit den Händen gab's verhältnismäßig wenige Probleme, auch wenn sich derbe Schmerzen auf Dauer nicht vermeiden lassen bei bis zu 3,5Km Downhills.Ich bin nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder mit dabei und die Anderen glaub ich auch. Falls von Euch jemand mit will, was ich doch seeeeeehhhr empfehlen würde, sollte sich rechtzeitig um eine Unterkunft gekümmert werden(ist natürlich noch arg früh  ).
Ich muss mir jetzt erstmal 'ne Kettenführung bestellen(wahrscheinlich Truvativ Shiftguide), hab keine Lust mehr auf den Mist.
Heute oder morgen werde ich mal das Bike auseinander nehmen und wieder fit machen und fahren werde ich wohl auch erst in ein/zwei Tagen wieder.
Leider weiß ich gar nicht wo ich hin soll, nach Frankreich ist irgendwie alles andere langweilig.Wer kommt ende September mit nach B-Mais?  .
Vielleicht werde ich erstmal eine gemütliche Runde mit dem HT drehen.

Ihr deid ja fleißig am Radeln, ich meld mich mal


----------



## Koeni (22. August 2004)

beat schrieb:
			
		

> @steppi, Backwoods: Wenn Ihr heute zeitlich günstig hier rüber kämet könnte ich Euch evtl. ja mal die "neue" Hüpfstrecke zeigen.



Hab ich was verpasst ?


----------



## Backwoods (22. August 2004)

beat schrieb:
			
		

> A propos Zacke: Irgendwo habe ich gehört, dass diese erst im Herbst wieder in Betrieb genommen wird. Außerdem sah es gestern in Degerloch nicht unbedingt nach einer derzeitigen Inbetriebnahme aus.
> 
> @steppi, Backwoods: Wenn Ihr heute zeitlich günstig hier rüber kämet könnte ich Euch evtl. ja mal die "neue" Hüpfstrecke zeigen.



Ok können wir machen. ich ruf dich von unterwegs aus an.

@KoS74 ich hab mich schon auf die tour zum FK eingestellt pn mal deine handy nr. ! sollen wir uns an der uni treffen. bis dahin kannste mit der s.banh fahren.


----------



## KoS74 (22. August 2004)

Hi backwoods,

hab Dir ne PM gesendet, in der steht die Nummer   

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. August 2004)

So bin jetzt vom Brunch zurück.    Ziemlich anstrengend kontinuierlich zu essen    Das ist schade da ich irgendwie doch biken wollte. NAja, was solls.
@Koni
Schön wenn es Euch gefallen hat. Beim nächsten mal wäre ich sicher dabei. Da Du ja nun genau weist wo das ist, kann man ja mal schauen. Die 5 TAge sind jedenfalls für das nächste JAhr geplant.
Werde jetzt mal den andere Thread anktivieren, da ja für den 3-5 Sept. Todtnau geplant ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (22. August 2004)

Zweites Posting für heute: bin auch wieder da und habe den Koni aus Frankreich mit gebracht. Wie's dort war, hat er ja schon beschrieben. Mir fällt nur eins ein:   BOOOAHHH war dat geil  ! Mal wieder... muß diese Woche wohl in Rad-Abstinenz verbringen, Termine, Termine! 

BTW: Habe es auch im Ausflugs-Thread schon angedroht: Ende September soll es noch einmal nach B-Mais gehen. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust???

Und weil ich nicht alles lesen wollte: gibt's was Neues vom KK? Oder eine weitere BMX-Bahn, die platt gemacht wurde?  

Freue mich ansonsten darauf, den einen oder anderen von Euch mal wieder auf dem Trail zu sehen...


----------



## torte (22. August 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt aber auch mal positives zu berichten: der trail von oberhalb vom kaba see hinters max plank institut ist wieder freigeräumt worden.




   Seit Freitag war wohl wieder einem langweilig   Bin heute dort lang und vor allem unten war alles dicht. hab dann mal bissel aufgeräumt, war alles schön zusammengesteckt und etwa nen halben Meter hoch    Nun sollte man wieder fahren können.


----------



## Backwoods (22. August 2004)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> Seit Freitag war wohl wieder einem langweilig   Bin heute dort lang und vor allem unten war alles dicht. hab dann mal bissel aufgeräumt, war alles schön zusammengesteckt und etwa nen halben Meter hoch    Nun sollte man wieder fahren können.




schön    dann hatte ich ja glück das du vor mir da langekommen bist. 

ich hab dafür den trail der oben von der bernhardtshöhe runtergeht freigeräumt!

Momentan ist Wandersaison! dass macht sich schon ganz schön bemerkbar.


----------



## Backwoods (22. August 2004)

@ KoS74 hoffe du bist noch gut und rechtzeitig heimgekommen

@ steppi hoffe das essen war wenigsten gut   

wegen einer längeren panne gings heute eher gemütlich zu. ich bin gar nicht platt obwohl ich mit dem big hit gefahren bin.

beim uphillen aus dem kaltental hoch ist mir kurz nach den ersten häusern der hintere schnellspanner gerissen.   ja, dann steht man da so ohne festes hinterrad   

hab den beat angerufen und dass bike dann bis hinter an die stelle geschoben   . dann kam endlich der pannenservice aus frauenkopf und hat mir einen neues teil von magura mit den worten überbracht. "ich find die magura schnellspanner ja nicht so gut , weil dass die einzigen sind die ich schon mal abgerissen hab - und ich bin nicht der einzige"  hat mir richtig mut gemacht  

das problem an meinem spanner war, dass er einfach 5 mm zu kurz war und deswegen die gewindegänge aus der "mutter" rausgerissen sind. die war halt nur noch 2-3 umdrehungen draufgedreht. 

ich hatte den heut gerade gewechslet weil der alte shimano beim schließen schon immer so über geklungen hat. -> never change a running system. bisher dachten eigentlich alle, dass die schnellspannner alle immer gleich lang sind! das ist aber leider net so. das teil wasd ich rein gemacht hatte war aus einem alten laufradsatz von veltec und halt 5mm zu kurz  

wenn ich zeit hab mach ich nohc ein paar fotos damit ihrs glaubt. aber ich hab ja schon 2 zeugen!

nächtes highligt der tour: auf dem weg zum dürrbach vollbremsung damit wir nciht matthias sammer seine kinder und den hund über den haufen fahren.

dürrbach ist ja ganz net mit den brücken. die erste hab ich weggelassen, sah so aus als ob das zeug nur lose drauf liegt

hab dem KoS7 dann noch die kickerstrecke gezeigt, damit er er genug zum üben hat. das richitge bike hat erschon, technik kann man lernen.

wir sind dann über degerloch dh runter zum marienplatz

@ra.-bretzeln wir ham auch deinen arbeitskollegen wieder getroffen. den den wir neulich an der burg de getroffen hatten.


was ich am freitag noch vergessen hatte. beim uphill aus dem madentahl richtung krumbachtrail hoch, aber diesmal durch die eslesklinge (das ist gleich links nachdem der trail endgültig an der strasse endet und man erst ein stück asphlat fahren müsste das man sich so sparen kann) . habe wir eine monstermäßiges vieh von wildsau getroffen. netter weise stand die/der(?) auf der anderen seite der schlucht, was die situation doch sehr entspannt hat.

@sofax: ich werde deswegen am ende der wurzelpasage so schnell nciht wieder gleich rechts hochfahren. dann steht man nämlich auf der seite die die wildsäue für sich beanspruchen.


----------



## torte (22. August 2004)

lol Japp die Wildsau war echt übel   Ich war ihr echt sehr verbunden das sie auf ihrer Seite geblieben ist   

Mir is heut auch einer mit nem Damenrad auf dem Unitrail begegnet     er is allerdings links den einfachen runter... aber Respekt    bei dem Speed den der hatte hätte ich echt gedacht er packt sich auf die Fresse


----------



## beat (23. August 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich was verpasst ?



Nun, ich hatte vorhin den Eindruck, dass die sogenannte "neue Hüpfstrecke" bei Backwoods & Co. nicht als Kinderkram durchgehen würde.
Wenn Dich also die hiesigen Wälder in Versuchung führen sollten lohnt's sich vielleicht mal wieder am FK vorbeizuschauen  !

Gruß
beat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. August 2004)

@BAckwoods
Essen war schon gut.    Allerdings nichts Handfestes gegen MIttag.  
Hatte gegen 16:00 Aufbruchstimmung und wurde dann durch eine tel. Gespräch, bis 17:45, arg zurückgeworfen. Habe mich dann dem Ferseher gewidmet  
Aber sei mal froh, das der Spanner nicht auf der Strecke den Geist aufgegeben hat. DAs hätte z.b. Bei den Kickern anders enden können.
Ich hab auch mal einen Spanner abgerissen. Aber nicht auf der Gewindeseite sondern beim Spanner. Da hab ich auch nicht schlecht geschaut.

@all
DA das Wetter ab morgen nicht mehr so toll wird, starte ich heute nochmal. Die letzten 2 Tage waren ja schön. 16:45 am Spiegel oder Teich. 

@driver
Wie war Wildbad jetzt? Wie war der Bikercross?


----------



## phen (23. August 2004)

hmm, ich muss leider lernen, kann nicht mitkommen :-/


----------



## Mmachine (23. August 2004)

HI,

ich bin neu in der Region Stuttgart (genauer Esslingen-> Denkendorf) und kenne mich gar net aus.

Gibt es ein paar Leute, die in der Woche (vielleicht Mittwoch?) so ab 18:00 mich auf ne Runde mitnehmen können? Oder mal ne etwas grössere Tour am WE?

Auch über Trailbeschreibungen aus der Umgebung im Internet wäre ich dankbar.

Gruß,
Mmachine


----------



## soYLent (23. August 2004)

Nach wie vor interessant wäre natürlich auch der Schwierigkeitsgrad.
Ich bin in meiner Selbsfindungssuche jetzt ein bisschen weiter gekommen, denn ich hab diesen Thread hier gefunden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=117048

Das ist die "halboffizielle" Trail-Schwierigkeitsscala von IBC. Ich schätze mich mal so nach 2,5. Bin ich da noch Sonntagsfahrer-tauglich? 

Ihr wisst ja, ich hab Angst vor fremden Leuten


----------



## Koeni (23. August 2004)

Ich denke schon.
Bei den Sonntagsfahrern sind eigentlich alle MTB-Disziplinen vertreten, was uns doch sehr symphatisch macht  .
Insgesamt sicher eher bergab orientiert, trotzdem bleibt Platz für Touren in verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten. Manche sind doch tatsächlich so verrückt sich Marathons anzutun  .
Ausflüge in Bikeparks etc.

Also hereinspaziert


----------



## Bieber (23. August 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube du brauscht vor allem einen adapter!
> 
> meines wissens nach passt in das cannondale steuerrohr kein 1 1/8 Zoll steuersatz rein oder hat sich da was gändert? die dinger sehen eher aus wie 1.5 sinds aber leider auch net.
> 
> ein kumpel von mir hat in einem älteren Super V aber auch ne Z1 (mit adapter) gehen tut das also.



Hi Backwoods,

die Adapter hab ich, aber bis ich die hatte war ein Akt, brauch halt noch ein Steuersatz und ein Vorbau aber das dauert noch ein bissel.

Ich bin Gestern völlig unmotiviert aus bike gestiegen und hab nach ner runde bergauf zweimal der extremen Schwerkraft nachgegeben  , dann hat ich kein Bock mehr und bin Pennen gegangen. Echt son sche..   hab ich noch nich erlebt.


----------



## Koeni (23. August 2004)

Ist vielleicht etwas kurzfristig, aber trotzdem:

Braucht jemand was von BMO ?
Ich bestell da heute abend oder spätestens morgen früh 'ne Kettenführung und ein Etlüftungskit für die Hayes, damit ich im Urlaub noch was davon hab.


----------



## KoS74 (23. August 2004)

@backwoods: Jau, bin noch gut nach Hause gekommen. 
Vielen Dank nochmal für die Streckenführung. Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht.
Und den dezenten Hinweis, dass ich ja Fahrtechnik noch lernen können hab ich auch nicht überlesen   
Aber hey, so schlimm kan es nicht gewesen sein, ich lebe ja noch   
Wenn ich also kein zu großer Bremsklotz gewesen bin, würde ich mich euch gern wieder anschließen.

Und dass Du nicht kaputt bist ist auch klar. 
Schließlich hattest Du einen Shuttle-Service   


Gruß
Markus


----------



## driver79 (23. August 2004)

@Steppenwolf-RM

downhillstrecke sollte mal renoviert werden. hat keinen wirklichen spaß gemacht die zu fahren. zu allem nachteil noch hatte ich luft im bremssystem. bin dann nen paar mal den alten dh gefahren. auch ganz lustig. bikerx ist supper zu fahren gewesen.

@ all

werd morgen, vorrausgesetzt schönes wetter, ne runde am fk fahren. wann weis ich noch nicht so genau, aber ich denk, dass ich gegen nachmittag losrolle.


----------



## Floater (24. August 2004)

beat schrieb:
			
		

> A propos Zacke: Irgendwo habe ich gehört, dass diese erst im Herbst wieder in Betrieb genommen wird. Außerdem sah es gestern in Degerloch nicht unbedingt nach einer derzeitigen Inbetriebnahme aus.
> 
> @steppi, Backwoods: Wenn Ihr heute zeitlich günstig hier rüber kämet könnte ich Euch evtl. ja mal die "neue" Hüpfstrecke zeigen.





wie, zacke laüft nicht? da geht man mal 3 wochen in urlaub...
naja, u-bahnen fahren ja noch...

apropos urlaub bin auch wieder da, bin sogar beinahe die alte WC strecke von cap d´ail efahren, aber ich glaub war nicht ganz die originalstrecke...beim unten ankommen hab ich dann auch die telephonnummer vom vtt club cap d´ail auf ner info tafel gefunden...schade eigentlich.

zwecks wochenende:
will jemand nach todtnau? die gpler gehen wohl am sa und vielleicht so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (24. August 2004)

und gleich nochmal @koeni oder anderen:
weiß jemand schon was vom dual in aspach?


----------



## Koeni (24. August 2004)

@Floater
Aha, der Jörg lebt also auch noch  .
Die Funbox-Leute wollten mir eigentlich eine Mail schreiben, wenn sie eröffnen.
Ich frag nochmal an.


----------



## Koeni (24. August 2004)

@Floater
War gerade nochmal auf der Homepage, die Eröffnung verschiebt sich wegen der Baugenemigung(die jetzt vorliegt)auf April 2005.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. August 2004)

@floater

Wie sieht es nächste Woche bei Dir mit Todtnau aus? Siehe Ausflug.
Aber wenn Du dieses WE gehst kommst Du sicher nicht mit oder? 

Ich werde morgen mal Bike putzen und mal zerlegen. Fett tut Not   

Was ist eigentlich mit Sofax. Auch Urlaub und ich habs nicht mitbekommen?
Der wollte doch auch nach Todtnau.


----------



## Floater (24. August 2004)

jaja, der ausflugsthread...hab ich auch gerade gesehen.
könnte gut sein, daß ich beides mal mitkomme.
ihr wollt einen tag oder ganzes WE?


----------



## FXO (24. August 2004)

Hi...
könnte mir irgendwer mal bitte per PM erklären wie ich den Uni-trail finde? Unter der Mensa-Brücke durch, dann links rein, so weit bin ich schon...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. August 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> jaja, der ausflugsthread...hab ich auch gerade gesehen.
> könnte gut sein, daß ich beides mal mitkomme.
> ihr wollt einen tag oder ganzes WE?



Ich würde Freitag auch schon Urlaub machen. Beim Rest richte ich mich nach Euch. Freitag war in B_Mais absolut nix los. Man konnte ohne Warten ständig fahren. Würde sich also anbieten.


----------



## Backwoods (25. August 2004)

Hi,

ich hatte ja die letzten wochen schon vor todtnau gedacht dass mein einfaches lx innenlager den geist aufgegeben hat, obwohl ich noch nie eins geschrottet hab. hat auch nur etwa 500-750 km drauf und ist kein jahr alt.

jedenfalls waren die kurbelschrauben so locker, dass ich sie mit der hand rausdrehen konnte   

schätze mal die kurbel hat deswegen so geknarzt. das die schaltung jetzt am wohcenende nciht mehr so richtig getan hat lag wohl auch daran dass die kurbel schon eineige mm zu weit aussen war und die ketten linie ncih mehr gestimmt ab   

jetzt aber zum problem. die schraugen sollen lt. shimano mit 50 Nm angedübelt werden. ha die jetzt im ermangelung eines drehmomentschlüssels (hab ich erst am WE) mal richtig festgeklotzt mit dem erfolg, dass die kurbel sihc nicht mehr rihtig gedreht hat weil sie dann bereits am innenlager schleift   *ganz stark wunder* das is ja wohl nicht normal. hab also die kurbel wieder etwas abgezogen (mit abzieher) und erneur festgeschraubt. halt mit etwas mehr fingerspitzengefühl.

obs jetzt wieder ohne knarzen tut und beeser schlatet kann ich erst morgen testen

*ABER, heisst dass mein innenlager ist zu schmal?*

das war aber im rahmen beim kauf drinnen! bzw wurde vom händler montiert - wenn man net alles selber macht  

bringts was wenn ich beide kurbelarme abzieh und probier das innenlager nachzuziehen? vielleihct ist das teil auf der linken siete nicht weitgenung drauf/reingedreht?

geht das überhaupt bei octalink, dass man die kurbel zu weit draufzieht. da müsse doch eigentlich ein anschlag o.ä. sein

fragen über fragen

freue mich auf gute ratshcläge. da gnaze hat übrignes fast 1 jahr gut funktioniert!


----------



## Sofax (25. August 2004)

FXO schrieb:
			
		

> Hi...
> könnte mir irgendwer mal bitte per PM erklären wie ich den Uni-trail finde? Unter der Mensa-Brücke durch, dann links rein, so weit bin ich schon...



ich empfehle dir mal, bei einer Tour die am Uniteich oder am Parabolspiegel beginnt dabei zu sein!!!!
Falls du das nicht hinkriegst, hast du den Unitrail auch nicht verdient  
@all: und wehe, irgendjemand verteilt hier Trailinfos per PM  

@Backwoods
ich meld mich morgen bei dir wg. DA. Zum Octalinkthema: hab das gleiche Problem mit den XT-Kubeln und -Lager. Hab mir ne alte Technik-Beschreibung von der Mountainbike gezogen, seit dem gehts gut (die Reste vom richtig Festschrauben sind jetzt Schleifspuren an den Kurbeln). Ich schick sie dir morgen in die Firma, i.O.?

Meine Gabel ist immernoch nicht wieder da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sofax (25. August 2004)

gebt mir mal noch 2 Tage, dann sach ich Bescheid. Gedanklich bin ich schon dabei - hab aber momentan noch ein paar andere Probleme...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. August 2004)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> gebt mir mal noch 2 Tage, dann sach ich Bescheid. Gedanklich bin ich schon dabei - hab aber momentan noch ein paar andere Probleme...



Es sei Dir gewährt    Dann klappts ja doch mal wieder. Was ist eigentlich mit Deiner Gabel? Wenns länger dauert kann ich Dir auch vorübergehend meine Psylo geben. Besser als keine   Ich kenn das Gefühl.

@Backwoods 
Innenlager mag ich gar nicht. Hatte meins auch ausgebaut. Achse dreht sich super. Ich bau´s ein und zieh es auch ordentlich an. Frank meinte "es muss ordentlich fest sein". Gesagt getan. Achse dreht sich kaum noch. Dann mach ich die Kurbeln drauf und geb dem ganzen ein wenig schwung und dann hört es garnicht mehr auf zu laufen. Und ist leichtgängig    

Frag doch bei Spec. mal nach der Lagerbreite. Dann mußt Du nicht so viele Vermutungen anstellen wegen breite und so. Mein RAce Face "Evolve" LAger, hält immernoch super. Und es muss schon viel wegstecken für ein XC LAger.
Tips kann ich leider keine geben.


----------



## phen (25. August 2004)

angenommen es regnet nichtmehr: heute nachmittag jemand lust zu fahren? wann und wo wäre mir egal, solange ich mit der sbahn in die nähe fahren kann...

gruss kai


----------



## Floater (25. August 2004)

@backwoods und andere octalink geplagten
innenlagerbreite ist ja auch v.A. von kurbeln abhängig. und ja, octalink hat keinen(gescheiten)anschlag wie isis kann also schon passieren, daß man es zu fest draufzieht, bin selbstauch mit octalink nie so ganz glücklich geworden. würde an deiner stelle auch mal den wechsel zu isis in betracht ziehen (z.b. truvativ gigapipe dh, unkaputtbar, vierfach gelagert, extrem variabel(68, 73er gehäuse, kettenführung ohne veränderte kettenlinie montierbar(aber hast ja eh icms, gell)), da hast du dann eigentlich richtig ruhe. und vernünftige isis kurbeln gibts ja auch schon zu netten preisen.
zue steppi: deshalb fertigen richtig gute und teure firmen ja auch innenlager mit leichtem spiel, das dann verschwindet, wenn es zum richtigen drehmoment angezogen ist.
ganz lustig ists bei den chieftain mk2 kurbeln, hab mal verzweifelt bei cosmic angerufen"....hab kurbeln montiert und alles zum vorgegebenen drehmoment angezogen..." cosmic mitarbeiter grinst hörbar: "und jetzt bewegt sich nix mehr, gell"


----------



## Sofax (25. August 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Es sei Dir gewährt    Dann klappts ja doch mal wieder. Was ist eigentlich mit Deiner Gabel? Wenns länger dauert kann ich Dir auch vorübergehend meine Psylo geben. Besser als keine   Ich kenn das Gefühl.



die liebe Post hat wohl von Sa bis Fr gebraucht allein um sie bei Shock-Therapy abzugeben 
Morgen kommt sie dran  - wenn dann die Post nochmal so lange braucht und ich sie dann auch noch abholen muss, dann ist es Samstag in einer Woche!!!   
Ich nehme gerne dein Angebot an, mein bike guckt schon dermaßen traurig auf dem Balkon rum, das freut sich auch auf Bewegung. Kann ich sie gleich heute Abend bei dir abholen?


----------



## phen (25. August 2004)

Hi!

das wetter hält sich ganz tapfer! 

werde einfach mal um 16:45 Uhr am Uniteich ein paar minuten warten. vielleicht gesellt sich jemand zu mir! die zeit dürfte auch für die arbeitende bevölkerung passen.

gruß,

phen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. August 2004)

phen schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> das wetter hält sich ganz tapfer!
> 
> ...



HAllo,
wie weiter oben schon geschrieben werde ich mein Bike mal ordentlich salben.
KAnn also nicht kommen.

@sofax
Klar, komm vorbei. Ich werde so gegen 20:00 Uhr da sein. Wie gesagt mein Bike braucht pflege und das werde ich hier auf Arbeit machen. Ich nenne es auch gerne das Werkzeugparadies   
DA kann es aber noch ein Problem geben. HAst Du noch einen Konus? Ich meine den, der auf dem Schaft steckt. FAlls Du einen Pig DH pro hast, kein Problem. Sonst musst Du Dir noch schnell einen leihen. Die sind nähmlich auch unterschiedlich.


----------



## Backwoods (25. August 2004)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> hab das gleiche Problem mit den XT-Kubeln und -Lager. Hab mir ne alte Technik-Beschreibung von der Mountainbike gezogen, seit dem gehts gut (die Reste vom richtig Festschrauben sind jetzt Schleifspuren an den Kurbeln). Ich schick sie dir morgen in die Firma, i.O.?



thx, auch wenn mir die vorgehensweise bis auf den ein oder anderen tipp durchaus bekannt ist.

prinzipell ist das ja wohl voll der schei$$. wie kann man so ein schrott konstruieren   

in der original shimano anleitung stehen halt nur 5 Nm mehr als in der bike, also 50 Nm

ich hab halt gedacht nachdem die schrauben sich lösen nimmste halt mal 70, dass war dann eindeutig zu viel.


----------



## Backwoods (25. August 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Backwoods
> Innenlager mag ich gar nicht. Hatte meins auch ausgebaut. Achse dreht sich super. Ich bau´s ein und zieh es auch ordentlich an. Frank meinte "es muss ordentlich fest sein". Gesagt getan. Achse dreht sich kaum noch. Dann mach ich die Kurbeln drauf und geb dem ganzen ein wenig schwung und dann hört es garnicht mehr auf zu laufen. Und ist leichtgängig
> 
> Frag doch bei Spec. mal nach der Lagerbreite. Dann mußt Du nicht so viele Vermutungen anstellen wegen breite und so. Mein RAce Face "Evolve" LAger, hält immernoch super. Und es muss schon viel wegstecken für ein XC LAger.
> Tips kann ich leider keine geben.



das sich dass lager nachdem verspannen, 70 Nm sind glaube cih angesagt, nichtm mehr locker dreht ist normal!

mein problem schein ja auch normal zu sein  

mit der lagerbreit hat das jedenfalls nix zu tun. war nur so ne spontane idee von mir. welche lagerbreit man fährt hängt ja auch von von der kröpfung der kurbel ab. die muss ja an der kettenstrebe vorbei. wenn du eine eher grade kurbel fährst kannste im spezi kein 118 lager mehr fahren. kommt hlat auch auf die kettenlinie und die anzahl der blätter an


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. August 2004)

Hab bis jetzt das Bike mal gepflegt. Hoffe nun auch das letzte Knarzen beseitigt zu haben. Wenn nicht, weiss ich auch nicht mehr weiter. Hatte es komplett zerlegt und jedes Teils schön mit Fett beschmiert. Habe dann was getan was ich nie wollte. GEWOGEN!!!!

Ihr kennt ja das Bike und könnt mal schätzen was es wiegt. Ich lag völlig falsch. Auflösung gibt es dann etwas später am Abend.


----------



## Koeni (25. August 2004)

@Steppi
Dein Bike wiegt 17,987Kg, richtig ?


----------



## Backwoods (25. August 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Hab bis jetzt das Bike mal gepflegt. Hoffe nun auch das letzte Knarzen beseitigt zu haben. Wenn nicht, weiss ich auch nicht mehr weiter. Hatte es komplett zerlegt und jedes Teils schön mit Fett beschmiert. Habe dann was getan was ich nie wollte. GEWOGEN!!!!
> 
> Ihr kennt ja das Bike und könnt mal schätzen was es wiegt. Ich lag völlig falsch. Auflösung gibt es dann etwas später am Abend.



Ja Ja die highroller  
schätze mal 17,3 kg

gibts eigentlich was zu gewinnen?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. August 2004)

Ich sag nur  18,60 kg. 

*Diese blöden Smileys gehen nicht. Laufzeitfehler*

Hab das vorsichtshalber 3x gewogen. 

@sofax
Wenn Du die Gabel willst, musst Du sie morgen holen. Ich verschwinde am Freitag ziemlich früh.


----------



## steppenwolf79 (25. August 2004)

@stepp rm

schätz auch mal so 18 kg...
knarzen war bei mir das letze mal die felge und an einem anderen rad der sattel und zwar waren oben an der halterung unterhalb des sattels schrauben locker...das sind so feinheiten wo man nicht gleich drauf kommt...  

wär selbst auch nicht drauf gekommen aber ich mach auch nichts selber an dem ding...


----------



## Backwoods (25. August 2004)

Sodele beim knarzt jedenfalls nix mehr. und ich dachte schon mein innenlager wäre futsch bei dem sound den es am sonntag gemacht hat.

auf der antriebsseite schleift die kurbel in einer bestimmten stellung noch ganz leicht. hatte keinen bock die nochmal abzuziehen

bin am wochenende auch nicht im ländle. die burg frankenstein ruft. wir hauen aber schon morgen ab

da ich dann auch einen drehmonentschlüssel hab werd ich die kurblen und das innenlager dann mal exat mit den richtingen momenten anziehen. vorher demontieren und mal schön reinigen und fetten damits mal länger als ein knappes jahr hält.

dann kann ich mihc auch meiner schlatung widmen. wenn die noch länger rumzickt (schaltauge krum?) oder der shifter wirklich klemmt in einer stellung und es net nur am zug/hülle liegt hab ich wenigstens einen grund wieder was fürs shimano-freie bike zu tun und auf Sram umzusteigen.

viel spass beim biken

..und nehmt mir den KoS74 mit (melden musst du dich allerdinmgs schon)
das flapjack ist auch sehenswert


----------



## KoS74 (25. August 2004)

@backwoods und an alle anderen auch.

thx, für das Kompliment. Oder vielmehr, Danke im Namen meines Bikes   

Am Samstag bin ich den ganzen Tag nicht im Ländle, da ich nach Basel in die Tutanchamun-Ausstellung gehe.
Aber am Sonntag wäre ich für eine Tour zu begeistern, sofern das Wetter ein bissle besser wird.

Werde den Thread als weiter verfolgen und schauen, ob sich für Sonntag was ergibt.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (27. August 2004)

Nach so vielen Nachrichten über kaputte Strecken kann ich auf Dirks Hinweis verkünden, dass in Markgröningen neben der Bahn jetzt eine Dirtline gebaut wurde bzw. wird.
Die ersten Sprünge sind nicht all zu groß. Ob ich damit was anfangen kann bleibt abzuwarten.
Hab vorhin mal ein paar Bilder gemacht, so als erster Eindruck.
Hoffentlich sind sie nicht so klein, dass man nix erkennt.


----------



## ricktick (27. August 2004)

War eigentlich von euch mal jemand in Heubach?
Bzw. kann mir jemand sagen ob es sich lohnt da hinzufahren?
Mir gehen hier langsam die Strecken aus und morgen würd ich gern biken


----------



## Koeni (27. August 2004)

@ricktick
Wir waren schon öfter mal in Heubach. Ich find's ganz nett, aber ich glaube nicht, dass es was für Dich ist. Wahrscheinlich zu einfach und weil's am Downhill keinen Lift gibt, kann man den auch nur zwei-drei mal fahren, dann ist man total am Ende.
Vielleicht kann mal noch jemand anderer was posten, aber für Dich lohnt sich's glaub' echt nicht.


----------



## Floater (27. August 2004)

heubach: north shore nett, vor allem wegen geringer höhe zum üben(keine richtigen stunts, bis auf holztable und spine)
netter rollercoaster, schöne enge kurven
dh: nett, lohnt sich, wenn man mit bike vom unteren parkplatz hochkurbelt und ihn dann auf dem weg zurück zum auto mitnimmt, nicht shuttlewürdig.
sprünge am unteren parkplatz sin hws gewachsen, waren zumindest das letzte mal(halbes jahr)am buddeln
tipp, daß sich der weg auch lohnt: noch einen abstecher zu den trails in bettringen(nähe ph/hinter hochhäusern, anfahrt auf www. marco-erbrich.com)


----------



## Floater (27. August 2004)

ach manno, war der koni wieder schneller!bis morgen zu nachtschlafender zeit!


----------



## Backwoods (28. August 2004)

So ne schei$$e,

ich sitz hier im hessenland und seit gestern abend um 11 schiffts nonstopp. an der burg f ist jetzt bestimmt land unter  

scheint bei euch im ländle die sonne?

mehr als am bike schrauben wird heut wohl nicht mehr


----------



## Backwoods (29. August 2004)

Schwupps.. und schon bin ich wieder im schwabenland   

wir sind nämlich ab morgen mittag auf ner grillparty   in herrenberg eingeladen.

deswegen such ich noch einen ortskundigen guide (ja superfriend du bist gemeint   ) der mich auf anspruchsvollen trails durch den schönbuch führt.

ich klink mich dann oben an der kante aus und lass mich runter in die stadt zu  und würstchen rollen während du/ihr euch auf dem bike richutng heimat quält   . ich werde auf dem rückweg das shuttle bevorzugen    

also freiwillige (guides) vor! wir sollten so zwischen 1230 und 1500 in herrenberg eintreffen. notfalls gehts auch früher oder noch später

thx


----------



## tde (30. August 2004)

@zerg, Ra.: eigentlich hatten wir ja grob für das kommende WoEnd eine Neuauflage des KCC geplant, aber mein Kid ist im Moment in der Landverschickung. Also würde so eine Tour keinen Sinn machen. Der Marc aus Freiburg ruft wiederum zum Cheetah-Treffen in Wildbad auf, das ist mir zurzeit aber zu stressig (zu wenig Freizeit und am letzten Samstag bin ich mit dem Rennrad von Stuttgart nach Italien gefahren [355 km, 3000 Hm, knapp 15 Stunden im Sattel, aua] und fühle mich deshalb noch ein wenig   . Die Viamala und den Splügen-Pass werde ich wahrscheinlich bis ans Ende meiner Tage verfluchen, aber egal, geschafft ist geschafft. Der Straßenrenner wird nach dieser Aktion jedenfalls erstmal in den Keller verbannt und die lieben Stollenpferde kommen wieder aus dem Stall  

Deshalb (@all Sonntagsfahrer): wie wär's am Samstag (oder eventuell Freitagnachmittag) mit einer netten, überschaubaren, klassischen ca. 3-Std.-Trail-Runde (mit Dürrbach, und den FK-Trails)? Ich weiß allerdings nicht, wie der genaue Zustand der Kickerstrecke ist. Vielleicht war ja jemand in den letzten Tagen da und kann beschreiben, was noch steht. Alternativ wären die Trails rund um die Solitude vielleicht interessant, aber da kennen sich Backwoods, Steppe & Co. besser aus und haben vielleicht einen guten Tourenvorschlag.

Also, postet mal, was so geht. Greetz


----------



## phen (30. August 2004)

bei gutem wetter bin ich dabei, und würde evtl meinen mitbewohner mitbringen!   

viele grüße,

phen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (30. August 2004)

tde schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb (@all Sonntagsfahrer): wie wär's am Samstag (oder eventuell Freitagnachmittag) ......... Alternativ wären die Trails rund um die Solitude vielleicht interessant, aber da kennen sich Backwoods, Steppe & Co. besser aus und haben vielleicht einen guten Tourenvorschlag.
> 
> Also, postet mal, was so geht. Greetz



Ich muss mich für samstag leider abmelden. wir sind auf ner hochzeit eingeladen.

jenachdem wann ich sonntags wieder hier bin dreh ich spätnachmittags noch ne runde. 

freitag abend wäre ich für ne kurze feierabendrunde zu haben. komme aber erst so um 1730 hier los und um 2030 ist zappen im wald. mit dem auto irgendwo zum treffpunkt lohnt net. ich werde also von hier richtung uni starten. evtl. muss ich aber auch noch (mit) um shoppen


----------



## beat (30. August 2004)

Nun, die Kickerstrecke ist platt! Bin da heute als Jogger per Pedes runter und es war fast schon gemeingefährlich, so matschig isses. Eigentlich eine Frechheit gegenüber der fußwandernden Bevölkerung. Ich bin ja auch wirklich kein Sprungfan aber was da mal wieder per Bagger so angestellt wurde ist wirklich ein Unding. Da kann mir keiner erzählen, dass Biker in zehn Jahren die Strecke so kaputt machen wie diese Aktion. Aber egal: ich hoffe für die Sprungfreaks dass sie sich dazu entschliessen wenn, dann wieder am selben Platz was aufzubauen, denn jetzt auf andere Trails zu wechseln halte ich für ausgesprochen ungünstig. Außerdem ist ja der Förster (und seine eifrigen Mitstreiter), wie wir ja jetzt durch bikebooster wissen, demnächst mit Aufräumen am Bärensee beschäftigt. Da wünsche ich ihnen viel Spaß dabei. Und wenn sie das nächste Mal was Vernünftiges mit ihrer Zeit (und den Steuergeldern) im Wald anstellen wollen können sie gerne mal bei mir anklopfen. Ein par Brücken am Dürrbach tun z. B. Not.
Mal sehen ob ich Freitag oder Samstag zu einer Ausfahrt hinzukommen kann. Rückenmäßig sind bei mir die Trails noch nicht so der Bringer. Eher schon was tourenmäßiges. @tde: Muss ja nicht gleich immer ein Alpenpass sein  ! Freut mich aber für Dich, dass es gut geklappt hat. War bestimmt ein geiles Erlebnis. Würde mich auch mal reizen  !

Grüße
beat

P. S.: Die Details zur Kicker-Strecke (und was davon noch übrig ist): Im oberen Teil sind alle Kicker und Absprunghügel völlig aufgerissen und platt. Der Weg ist der reinste Matsch. Das dürfte erst nach zwei bis vier Tagen Trockenheit einigermaßen rutschfrei zu fahren sein. An dem Hügel unten zur Straße hin ist der kleine Kicker platt, und der fette Sprung zur Straße runter ist auch etwas geräumt worden. Ganz toll hierbei: in den Hang wurden fette Stöcke bzw. Stämme gelegt. Wenn jemand also zufällig doch noch springt (weil von oben sieht man das nicht unbedingt!) gibt's evtl. ein schönes Aua!
Die naturgegebenen Steilhänge etc. sind natürlich nach wie vor vorhanden, denn da müssten sie schon das Gelände einebnen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. August 2004)

@tde
Mit ner Runde am Samstag wird nix. Siehe Ausflug.
Euch aber viel Spaß.

@ra.
Wie sieht es denn bei Dir morgen nun aus?


----------



## KoS74 (31. August 2004)

@tde:
Hi,
nachdem mich Backwoods bereits mehr in die bergabwärtsorientierte Sektion der Sonntagsfahrer mitgenommen hat, bin ich auf die "Touren-Sektion" der Sonntagsfahrer gespannt.
Würde mich also am Samstag bei leicht gutem Wetter einer Tour anschliessen.

Auch Freitagnachmittag würde gehen.

Bin also gespannt, ob sich was ergibt   

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (31. August 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @tde
> Mit ner Runde am Samstag wird nix. Siehe Ausflug.
> Euch aber viel Spaß.
> 
> ...



Hallo Steppi,

erst mal danke für Deine Tipps, Steuersatz und Bremshebel, hat beides hingehauen, somit ist mein Fully wieder einsatzbereit.

Bin gerade in München, ruf Dich heute abend mal an, dann kann ich Dir mehr sagen wegen morgen.

Bis später 
ra.


----------



## FXO (31. August 2004)

hi,
hat irgendwer von euch zufällig einen gnann-o-mat bzw. eine fräse zum bremsaufnahme planfräsen, und wäre bereit die gegen etwas geld mal auszuleihen??
gruß, fx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (31. August 2004)

FXO schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> hat irgendwer von euch zufällig einen gnann-o-mat bzw. eine fräse zum bremsaufnahme planfräsen, und wäre bereit die gegen etwas geld mal auszuleihen??
> gruß, fx



der fachman hier  für hat den nickname lexle!

einfach mal per pn oder email anfragen


----------



## Backwoods (31. August 2004)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Steppi,
> 
> Bin gerade in München, ruf Dich heute abend mal an, dann kann ich Dir mehr sagen wegen morgen.
> 
> ...



kannst ja mal am bombenkrater vorbeischauen. hab aber keine ahnung wo der ist. irgendwo am isarufer


----------



## Bieber (31. August 2004)

moinsen,

au wenn ich noch net bei euch mitgefahren bin und wir uns daher nicht kennen werf ich dennoch mal die Fage ein, Braucht wer was fürs Rad ich bestell ca. nöchste Woche bei www.Bike-Components.de  

Schaut mal rein unf sacht berscheid. 

Ich würd au mal gern ne Runde mit euch drehen aber mir macht és so den Anschein als ob ihr immer nur fahrt wenn ich arbeite oder mein Woe schon belegt hab  

Gruß an alle schönen aben noch!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. August 2004)

@ra.
War im Kino und konnte, falls Du angerufen hast, nicht abnehmen.
Wann haste denn morgen, Mittwoch, nun Zeit.

@all
Sonst morgen irgendwer Lust? 

@Bieber
Wie lange arbeitest Du denn so?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (1. September 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @ra.
> War im Kino und konnte, falls Du angerufen hast, nicht abnehmen.
> Wann haste denn morgen, Mittwoch, nun Zeit.
> ?



ich hab's kurz nach 9 bei Dir versucht, erfolglos. 
Es ist zum verückt werden, jetzt ist mal schönes Wetter und ich kann kaum Schlucken vor schmerzen, is wohl ne Erkältung im anmarsch. Ich glaube es wäre besser wenn ich heute net radeln gehe, echt schade weil bock hätte reichlich. Laß uns des aber net aus dem Auge verlieren. 

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## steppenwolf79 (1. September 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @ra.
> War im Kino und konnte, falls Du angerufen hast, nicht abnehmen.
> Wann haste denn morgen, Mittwoch, nun Zeit.
> 
> ...



@stepp RM

bei der berühmten, oft kopierten jedoch nie erreichten mittwochs runde wär ich dabei...

same place same time?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. September 2004)

@ra.
Ja, der Hals. Einige Kollegen kämpfen auch schon. Ich hoffe die verschonen mich.  
So wie es aussieht, geh ich alleine. Aber vorher mach ich Dir den Mund wässrig. Ich fahre Botnang, Trail nach Weil im Dorf (die Solitude wiese runter), Krumbach und dann mal sehen wie hell es ist.  So wie es derzeit aussieht bin ich eh der einzige (aktive) Sonntagsfahrer. Im großen und ganzen kein gelungenes JAhr. Ich glaube im Schnitt bin ich so 2x die Woche gefahren. Letztes jahr sicher 4-5 mal    
Werde die Tage mal die KArte wälzen und dann mal wieder Trails suchen.


DAnn gute Besserung.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. September 2004)

steppenwolf79 schrieb:
			
		

> @stepp RM
> 
> bei der berühmten, oft kopierten jedoch nie erreichten mittwochs runde wär ich dabei...
> 
> same place same time?



Jo!! 16:45 bei mir. Passt das?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (1. September 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @ra.
> Ja, der Hals. Einige Kollegen kämpfen auch schon. Ich hoffe die verschonen mich.
> So wie es aussieht, geh ich alleine. Aber vorher mach ich Dir den Mund wässrig. Ich fahre Botnang, Trail nach Weil im Dorf (die Solitude wiese runter), Krumbach und dann mal sehen wie hell es ist.  So wie es derzeit aussieht bin ich eh der einzige (aktive) Sonntagsfahrer. Im großen und ganzen kein gelungenes JAhr. Ich glaube im Schnitt bin ich so 2x die Woche gefahren. Letztes jahr sicher 4-5 mal
> Werde die Tage mal die KArte wälzen und dann mal wieder Trails suchen.
> ...



Danke, jetzt fühle ich mich gleich viel besser   , heul schluchtz
Schaff Dir gefälligst mal ein Kind an, dann hat sich das mit dem 2x die Woche auch erledigt (und dabei meine ich nicht nur das Biken   )
vielleicht geht es mir morgen besser und dreh dann morgen ne Runde.

ra.


----------



## steppenwolf79 (1. September 2004)

@ RM 

jupp  ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bieber (1. September 2004)

@ Steppenwolf RM

Offiziell arbeite ich bis 1830 es sei denn ich fang früher an , dann kann ich (rein theoretisch) auch früher aufhören.   

Hat nur die letzten monate nich so hingehauebn daher fang ich halt um 9 (normal) an und fahr morgens mit dem Rad in den Stgt Westen und abends auf Umwegen Heim.

Nu aber ab 9.9 hab ich Urlaub, ich denk da wird sich das mal einrichten lassen mit euch mit zu kommen.


----------



## Koeni (1. September 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> So wie es derzeit aussieht bin ich eh der einzige (aktive) Sonntagsfahrer.



Hä, was soll das denn heißen, etwa dass wir alle nur rumhocken?
Du Sack, pass bloß auf  .
Für mich war das ein sehr gelungenes Jahr. Bikeparks abgeklappert ohne Ende, ein schickes Radel hab ich auch und bissle besser fahren kann ich jetzt auch.
Und damit Du nicht traurig bist, verspreche ich Dir, dass ich auch wieder mit Dir touren gehe.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. September 2004)

@Koni

Gut, es gibt natürlich auch sehr  schöne Sachen. Neues Bike hab ich auch und auch ich bin etwas besser geworden    Bikeparks hab ich als WERKTÄTIGER und an KETTEN liegender leider nicht so oft gesehen   
Ich meine ja auch die allg. Wochenbetätigung    Die war echt schon besser. NAchdem mein Bike ja auch ein paar Kilo zuviel hat, kannste ja auch mit Stinky Touren gehen    Wir haben ja Zeit. Ich fänds mal wieder cool wenn mehr als 1-2 Leute fahren gehen.

Was hälst Du eigentlich davon wenn wir uns am Sonntag den Vertikal LB anschließen?


----------



## Sofax (1. September 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> 16:45 bei mir. Passt das?



Habs mir doch anders überlegt und komme zur Feier des Tages mit!


----------



## Koeni (1. September 2004)

@steppi
Ja, hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. Mal schauen was meine Hände dann sagen  .

Wie sieht's eigentlich mit der Planung für die Fahrt aus?
Der Jörg weiß noch nicht ob er mitkommt. Ich wäre ganz froh, wenn ich nicht fahren müsste.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. September 2004)

@Koni
Ich meld mich heute Abend mal. Muss jetzt biken. DAs gute Teil steht jetzt schon seit 1 Woche blitze blank im Keller und wartet   
Allerdings kann es passieren das es heute dreckig wird   
Der sofax kommt ja mit und da kann ich mit dem schonmal quatschen.
Ich könnte schon fahren, aber mit 2 Bikes im Auto   
Mal schauen. WAs ist denn mit Jörg? Arbeitet der etwa    Bei dem Wetter


----------



## Koeni (1. September 2004)

Bedeutet das, dass wir nur zu dritt sind?
Der Jakob würde auch gerne mitkommen, wenn wir dann zu viert sind, müssen wir sowieso mit zwei Autos fahren. Da komm ich dann wohl nicht um's Fahren herum(der Jakob hat keinen Führerschein  ).

@Floater
Du bist zwar auch ein dufte Typ, aber hauptsächlich brauchen wir Dich und Deinen Bus als Fahrer , also raff Dich auf.


----------



## dangerousD (1. September 2004)

Servus Leutz,

bin auch noch da... Todtnau am WE fällt für mich sicher flach, muß am Samstag einem Kumpel beim Umziehen helfen. Sonntag wäre ich dann aber bereits, den hobel aus dem Keller zu holen. Und nun zum Thema: wer oder was ist bitte "Vertikal LB"? Vielleicht hätte ich da ja auch Bock drauf...

Ach ja, und noch etwas für Leute die eventuell frei haben und Bock auf ein bißchen BMX-Bahn heizen oder DJ: will Freitag vormittag/mittag raus nach Markgröningen und mein frisch umgebautes HT testen. Ich hoffe, die dortige Dirt-Line ist bis dahin trocken und fahrbar (will ja schließlich nix kaputt machen, ansonsten drehe ich eben ein paar Runden auf der BMX-Bahn) Also, wer hat Bock? Und denkt bitte an die Aufklärung


----------



## Floater (1. September 2004)

hi!
hat jemand von euch zufällig hayes federn rumliegen(für die beläge) hab letztes we wohl etwas zu sehr gebremst(daher auch die komischen geräusche bei der letzten abfahrt) und meine ersatzbeläge haben keine.
kriegt natürlich wieder frische, wenn ich wieder original beläge hab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. September 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Und denkt bitte an die Aufklärung



Meinst Du das  hier?


----------



## Backwoods (1. September 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Koni
> 
> NAchdem mein Bike ja auch ein paar Kilo zuviel hat, kannste ja auch mit Stinky Touren gehen  .



Ich hatte ja auch mal ne schätzung abgegeben. was wiegt das teil den nu?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. September 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte ja auch mal ne schätzung abgegeben. was wiegt das teil den nu?


DA hast Du wohl nicht aufgepasst    Aber sags gerne nochmal  18,6kg    in 3 Messversuchen.


----------



## Backwoods (2. September 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> DA hast Du wohl nicht aufgepasst    Aber sags gerne nochmal  18,6kg    in 3 Messversuchen.



mein Beileid!   

Du solltest nicht unbendingt mit den Highrollern im Wald spazieren fahren   sei froh dass du nicht noch double tracks drauf hast. dann hättest du die 19 locker geschaft.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. September 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Du solltest nicht unbendingt mit den Highrollern im Wald spazieren fahren


Aber die gefallen mir scho ganz gut.    Ich lass die drauf


----------



## dangerousD (2. September 2004)

So, der Umzug ist gegessen! Soll heißen, bin in Todtnau auch dabei!  Wer - wann - was - warum - wieso - weshalb??? So wie es aussieht, fahren Mike und Sofax wohl bei mir mit. Es sei denn, Koni hat was dagegen... Schließlich sind wir sowas wie ein eingespieltes Team, was längere Fahrten angeht  Sacht ma watt! Ob Samstag oder Sonntag ist mir eigentlich Wurst, am Sonntag könnte halt der Chris noch mit... und wenn Jörg eh' kneift... höre ich da was von Dir??? Und weil's so schön ist, kommt der Post noch in den Ausflugs-Thread!

BTW: Mike, danke für den Tipp mit Vertical LB. Bin mal gespannt, was die Jungs so zu bieten haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (2. September 2004)

So, wie im Ausflugdingens gesagt, hier mal fünf Bilder von der Eurobike.Hab noch mehr und auch der Jörg hat noch Bilder gemacht, falls Interesse besteht.
War echt Lustig und wir haben auch ein paar bekannte Gesichter gesehen(Zitat Jörg:"Hey, da ist dem Gracia sein Bike...hey da ist der Gracia  )
Der Pritzel ist auch kurz vorbei gebritzelt, hat aber leider noch keine Flugshow gezeigt...
Bilder:
1.Supermoto :kotz: 
2.Konaleute haben nix besserers zu tun als sich komische Namen auszudenken  
3.Demo 8 mit Fox 40 DH  
4.BigHit mit (häßlicher)Junior T
(2005 kein QR20 mehr bei MZ, alles Steckachsen/keine Super T mehr, nur 888 170mm)
5.Neue Hayes, leider verwackelt
Oder auch anders in der Reihenfolge
Ihr wisst ich hab ne miese Verbindung, deshalb nicht mehr und größere Bilder,Sorry


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. September 2004)

Mist, hätte ich das gewusst, hättet Ihr mir ein paar Prospekte mitbringen können. 
Fährt hier am Sonntag jemand zur Eurobike?? 

@Koni 
Wie wars denn? Letztes Jahr fand ich´s nicht so spannend.
Das Big Hit sicht doch noch genauso aus, oder?


----------



## Koeni (3. September 2004)

Ich fand's gut, wir waren halt auch zu dritt unterwegs und haben uns auch über das eine oder andere Produkt amüsieren können.
Das BigHit ist glaub ich gleich, nur die Decals wurden verschlimmbessert.


----------



## Koeni (3. September 2004)

Da wir ja jetzt am Sonntag in den Park fahren, werde ich mit Steppi morgen zum "Vertikal LB" Ausritt gehen. Falls noch wer mit will, die Zeit wäre 15Uhr, Treffpunkt kann ich Euch mailen, aber zur Orientierung kann ich sagen, dass es im Stromberg liegt.


----------



## tde (3. September 2004)

Für alle die am WoEnd nicht andersweitig unterwegs sind (Ausflug, LB-Tour usw.): Ich würde jetzt am Sonntag ab ca. 11.00 Uhr in den heimischen Wäldern eine Runde drehen. Start wäre Stelle und von dort gemütlich die FR- und Enduro-Trails rund um den FK besichtigen (ca. 3-4 Stunden, 35-40 Kilometer, ca. 1000 Hm).


----------



## dangerousD (3. September 2004)

Ich war vorhin noch einmal in Markgröningen, um die dortige Dirt-Line mal unter die Räder zu nehmen. Und ich muß sagen, es hat sich gelohnt! Die Strecke ist richtig gut (Bilder hatte der Koni ja schon ein paar Posts vorher rein gestellt). Bin ja eigentlich nicht so der Dreckspringer, aber wenn sich so schnell erste Erfolge einstellen  Aufgebaut ist das ganze bislang wie ein Dreizack, d.h. man startet auf einer Line mit einem Table, gefolgt von zwei Doubles. Nach dem zweiten Double hat man drei Möglichkeiten: gerade aus, um weiter drei oder vier Doubles zu bezwingen, halb rechts in einen weiteren Double hinein (danach geht es demnächst in größeren Dimensionen weiter ) oder man biegt quasi in der Luft rechts ab und hat zwei parallele Linien zur Auswahl. Gut für Transfers! Wenn man es denn beherrscht...

Ich jedenfalls war schon stolz auf mich, daß ich die Start-Line mit drei Sprüngen nacheinander sauber geschafft habe. Ich mußte lernen, daß Geschwindigkeit nicht immer Trumpf ist... hier kommt es eindeutig auf den richtigen Flow an, den ich nach einer Stunde munteren Suchens dann auch fand  Danach war es nur noch genial!  Als nächstes Ziel habe ich mir den vierten und fünften Double gesetzt, die schon etwas größer dimensioniert sind  

Wenn also mal jemand Bock auf was anderes als immer nur Bergab und Bergauf fahren hat, melden! Ich komme gern mit... 

Von den Erbauern der Strecke habe ich erfahren, daß das Ganze zu einem richtigen Dirt-Park wachsen soll. Dann auch mit Sprüngen, die einem Herrn Pritzel genügen. Ich freu' mich jedenfalls drauf


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. September 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war vorhin noch einmal in Markgröningen, um die dortige Dirt-Line mal unter die Räder zu nehmen. Und ich muß sagen, es hat sich gelohnt! Die Strecke ist richtig gut (Bilder hatte der Koni ja schon ein paar Posts vorher rein gestellt). Bin ja eigentlich nicht so der Dreckspringer, aber wenn sich so schnell erste Erfolge einstellen  Aufgebaut ist das ganze bislang wie ein Dreizack, d.h. man startet auf einer Line mit einem Table, gefolgt von zwei Doubles. Nach dem zweiten Double hat man drei Möglichkeiten: gerade aus, um weiter drei oder vier Doubles zu bezwingen, halb rechts in einen weiteren Double hinein (danach geht es demnächst in größeren Dimensionen weiter ) oder man biegt quasi in der Luft rechts ab und hat zwei parallele Linien zur Auswahl. Gut für Transfers! Wenn man es denn beherrscht...
> 
> Ich jedenfalls war schon stolz auf mich, daß ich die Start-Line mit drei Sprüngen nacheinander sauber geschafft habe. Ich mußte lernen, daß Geschwindigkeit nicht immer Trumpf ist... hier kommt es eindeutig auf den richtigen Flow an, den ich nach einer Stunde munteren Suchens dann auch fand  Danach war es nur noch genial!  Als nächstes Ziel habe ich mir den vierten und fünften Double gesetzt, die schon etwas größer dimensioniert sind
> 
> ...




Nun muss ich mich wohl langsam um ein Ht kümmern. Aber bei schlechtem Wetter darf man da sicher eh nicht fahren. Evtl. hält es ja noch schön lange.
Meinst Du echt das es mit meinem Bike nicht zu schaffen ist? So schnell kann ich mir ein HT net leisten.


----------



## sms (3. September 2004)

tde schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle die am WoEnd nicht andersweitig unterwegs sind (Ausflug, LB-Tour usw.): Ich würde jetzt am Sonntag ab ca. 11.00 Uhr in den heimischen Wäldern eine Runde drehen. Start wäre Stelle und von dort gemütlich die FR- und Enduro-Trails rund um den FK besichtigen (ca. 3-4 Stunden, 35-40 Kilometer, ca. 1000 Hm).



Mahlzeit,

da wäre ich dann gern dabei!

Wenn ich darf?


----------



## Vanio (3. September 2004)

@ Steppi
@ Eurobikelustige
Ich würde am Sonntag zu Eurobike hinfahren(mitfahren). Gibt es andere, die Lust darauf haben??? (und Auto  )


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. September 2004)

@Vanio
Da kannst Du mir ja ein paar Prospekte mitbringen.
Ich meld mich nochmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (3. September 2004)

Vanio schrieb:
			
		

> @ Steppi
> @ Eurobikelustige
> Ich würde am Sonntag zu Eurobike hinfahren(mitfahren). Gibt es andere, die Lust darauf haben??? (und Auto  )




bring ma lden neuen prospekt von fusion mit. die lücke zwischen floyd und whiplash ist jetz gleich mit 2 bikes gefüllt     das raid kommt glaub ich ziemlich gut. o.k nicht unbeding vom aussehen, aber dafür von technik und gewicht   

frag mal was das teil wiegt oder nimm ne waage mit  

Thx


----------



## dangerousD (3. September 2004)

@steppi:
Mit Deinem Fully hast Du in Markgröningen NO CHANCE. OK, Du könntest vielleicht den ersten Table überrollen - aber dann hört's auch schon auf... die Line ist definitiv nur was für Hardtails, eventuell noch ein Dual-Fully mit wenig FW. Und je kürzer, je besser... Wenn Du Bock hast, kannste es ja mal mit meinem versuchen. Wird halt abwechselnd gefahren. Habe auch extra keine Technik mehr dran, die kaputt gehen kann  *Singlespeed RULES!!!!*


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. September 2004)

@Danger
Bin schon am schauen was mich das kostet.   
Kohle is ja auch knapp und wenns geht, sollen alle Teile aus dem Keller verbaut werden. Ich trag mal ein paar günstige Varianten zusammen und dann Frag ich mal Euch Cracks   

So wie es aussieht, bist Du mit Single Speed zufrieden. Schön. DAs mit dem wechseln können wir ja mal testen. Aber Deins kommt mir ein wenig knapp vor.  

@Koni
Würdest Du mir auch mal Dein Bike überlassen? Würde gerne mal die Geo überprüfen. Oberrohrlänge und so. Können wir morgen mal bequatschen.


----------



## phen (3. September 2004)

hallo!

muss mich leider für die nächste zeit von allen fahrten abmelden. muss 2 wochen sportpause einlegen. habs übertrieben und mein rücken braucht ne pause   

@steppenwolf

pm mir mal deine telnummer. dann können wir das mit den cds bequatschen. 
vielleicht gehts irgendwann näxte woche?

gruss,

kai


----------



## Vanio (4. September 2004)

Prospekte? Ist klar! Nur muss ich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit finden!!!
Ich glaube, ich werde mich am WE an der Gruppe der Heimtrailsfahrenden anschliessen...
Bis dann!


----------



## Floater (4. September 2004)

totgeglaubte leben ja manchmal doch noch!
bin gerade etwas internetabstinent.
werde dann mal be gelegenheit auch noch ein paar bilder von der eurobike posten(dann darf auch über das schlimmste bike abgestimmt werden)

will denn morgen abend jemand nach markgröningen?
gibts denn bretter, um den kopffaktor an den doubles auszuschalten?


----------



## qualle-online (4. September 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> totgeglaubte leben ja manchmal doch noch!


 Stimmt 

Jop währ morgen dabei. Wann? Fährt man da mit Auto hin?


Achja und *Hallo* an mike,dan,koni und ivan. vom rest hab ich die namen vergessen


----------



## Koeni (4. September 2004)

@schlimmstes Bike
Da muss nicht abgestimmt werden. Das Supermoto ist zwar nicht hübsch, aber das Fisherprice-Bike kann leider nicht getoppt werden


----------



## steppenwolf79 (4. September 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @schlimmstes Bike
> Da muss nicht abgestimmt werden. Das Supermoto ist zwar nicht hübsch, aber das Fisherprice-Bike kann leider nicht getoppt werden



hmm das sieht schon sehr verwegen aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tde (4. September 2004)

@Schwandalein und sonstige Sonntagsfahrer, die mitwollen: Sonntag, 10.30 Uhr Treffpunkt Stelle zur Trailrunde (ca. 3 Std).


----------



## Vanio (4. September 2004)

10:30 Uhr???
Ich gebe mein bestes, aber das ist echt für meine Vorstellungen für einen letzten Tag vom Urlaub seeeehr früh morgens      
Ciao! Ivan


----------



## qualle-online (4. September 2004)

@ floater:
fährst du da nu hin? wenn ja ruf mal bitte an oder lass deine nr da.
meine: 0 ains 74/8 drai 42444


----------



## sms (4. September 2004)

tde schrieb:
			
		

> @Schwandalein und sonstige Sonntagsfahrer, die mitwollen: Sonntag, 10.30 Uhr Treffpunkt Stelle zur Trailrunde (ca. 3 Std).



 
Alles klar, komme pünktlich 10:30 Uhr zur Stelle runtergerollt.


----------



## beat (4. September 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @schlimmstes Bike
> Da muss nicht abgestimmt werden. Das Supermoto ist zwar nicht hübsch, aber das Fisherprice-Bike kann leider nicht getoppt werden


Oh je  !!! Schon wieder das "Zwiebel-Bike" ...


----------



## tde (4. September 2004)

@Ivan: ist doch perfekt, dann ist am Montag die Umstellung von Urlaub auf Arbeit nicht so krass     Außerdem lockt mal wieder der Dürrbach, die Kante und andere Nettigkeiten, die einen so richtig wach machen    

gut denn, Schwandalein und Ivan (und wer sonst noch will), bis morgen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torte (4. September 2004)

tde schrieb:
			
		

> @Schwandalein und sonstige Sonntagsfahrer, die mitwollen: Sonntag, 10.30 Uhr *Treffpunkt Stelle zur Trailrunde * (ca. 3 Std).




Öhm... WO ist denn das  



Wer fährt denn nun morgen alles ?  Evtl. Burg D. ?


----------



## tde (5. September 2004)

@torte: Stelle heißt die Haltestelle der Straßenbahn 15 (?) und ist in der Nähe von Ruhbank/Fernsehturm oder der Abzweig von der Jahnstr. zum Stadteil Frauenkopf. Einfach zu finden


----------



## Floater (5. September 2004)

ok, auch wenn der koni meint, es geht nicht mehr schlimmer(man beachte die sehr geile scheibenbremsaufnahme!):


----------



## Floater (5. September 2004)

und auch am dainese stand hätten wir beinahe augenkrebs gekriegt!
zum ausgleich auch noch was schönes, die neue fox dh gabel, beachtet wie dünn der koni,der sich als größenvergleich so nett daneben gestellt hat, geworden ist


----------



## qualle-online (5. September 2004)

tde schrieb:
			
		

> @torte: Stelle heißt die Haltestelle der *Straßenbahn 15 (?)* und ist in der Nähe von Ruhbank/Fernsehturm oder der Abzweig von der Jahnstr. zum Stadteil Frauenkopf. Einfach zu finden




öööhm als tipp: in die 15 kommt man nicht mim bike rein  

wer gehtn heute abend streeten. wann wo?


----------



## sms (5. September 2004)

Mahlzeit,

@tde 
feine Sache war das heute

@der Rest   
See U next time!


Schade, dass wir den torte irgendwie verpasst haben, sonst wärs bestimmt noch lustiger gewesen.

Bye Bye
Schwandalein


----------



## tde (5. September 2004)

@Schwandalein: yes, fand ich auch. Und trotz der überschaubaren Kilometerzahl fühl ich mich platt. Aber dann schmeckt Kaffee und Kuchen noch besser  .


----------



## torte (5. September 2004)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, dass wir den torte irgendwie verpasst haben, sonst wärs bestimmt noch lustiger gewesen.




Um 10.30 hab ich noch gepennt wie ein toter   *wasfahrtihrauchmittenindernacht*   

Ich hab bis eben dann halt noch alleine ne Runde  Kaba-Uni-Magstadt gedreht. Am Kaba hab ich erst mal aufgeräumt   Da hat irgen ein Assi die trails zugestellt   Hinter jedem Eck lag ein abgef****** Nadelbaum   Und dann auch noch so das man auch nich drann vorbei rollen konnte   


Wie schaut es denn kommende Woche aus, wer fährt wann und wo ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. September 2004)

@phen
Gute Besserung an den Rücken. Morgen gibts ne PN.
@qualle
Auch hallo, wo warste denn?


Ach ja, Todtnau war Hammer.


----------



## qualle-online (5. September 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @phen
> Gute Besserung an den Rücken. Morgen gibts ne PN.
> @qualle
> Auch hallo, wo warste denn?
> ...



ihr seit ja witzig. ich hab hier gefragt wann wo - keiner antwortet.
hab mich ja auch nur für abends gemeldet übrigens ^^ 
irgendwo stand mal abends streeten und dann kam noch ne mail ja wir gehen wirklich...

ja aber wann und wo?! oder hab ich was überlesen? 
Angerufen hat auch keiner :-/

na dann halt n andern mal. gut nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (6. September 2004)

...ups.sorry, hatte vergesseb "bescheid"zu sagen!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. September 2004)

qualle-online schrieb:
			
		

> ihr seit ja witzig. ich hab hier gefragt wann wo - keiner antwortet.
> hab mich ja auch nur für abends gemeldet übrigens ^^
> irgendwo stand mal abends streeten und dann kam noch ne mail ja wir gehen wirklich...
> 
> ...



   Wo Du wolle   

Ich war eh nicht da. Ich meinte eigentlich was Du in der letzten Zeit gemacht hast? HAst Dich ja lange nicht gemeldet. DAs meinte ich


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (6. September 2004)

Hallo, 

@Steppi: bin gesundheitlich wieder auf der Reihe, wir können gerne mal wieder was ausmache.
Hast Du vielleicht ein Werkzeug mit dem einen Steuersatz auswechseln kann?

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## tde (6. September 2004)

@Ra.: wie sieht's bei Dir aus mit Kinder-Ausflug? Hab vom Matthias noch nichts gehört, aber zumindest Du bist wieder startklar (und bei so einer Tour besteht ja kaum Verletzungsgefahr    ). Eventuell am Samstag?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (6. September 2004)

tde schrieb:
			
		

> @Ra.: wie sieht's bei Dir aus mit Kinder-Ausflug? Hab vom Matthias noch nichts gehört, aber zumindest Du bist wieder startklar (und bei so einer Tour besteht ja kaum Verletzungsgefahr    ). Eventuell am Samstag?



ich fahr nur noch mit Safty-Jacket und Integralhelm, selbst zum Brötle holen.....  

ob ich am WE Zeit hab kann ich Dir erst Mitte der Woche sagen, kann sein, dass wir noch mit der Family ein paar Tage weg fahren. 
Meld mich aber dann. 

ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. September 2004)

@Ra.
Ich denke mal am Mittwoch werde ich wieder fahren. Heute ist Ruhetag und morgen werde ich nochmal am Bike basteln. 
Da es jetzt aber 20:00 dunkel ist denke ich, Abfahrt gegen 16:30-16:45Uhr.    Unitrail, Krumbach, Bergheim, Botnang. 
Seh zu das Du evtl. Zeit hast, Wär sicher Lustig.

Was ich noch sagen wollte, der Sofax ist auf dem Kona Stab voll abgegangen   Leck die Frösch am Ar$ch    sag ich nur.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (6. September 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Ra.
> Ich denke mal am Mittwoch werde ich wieder fahren. Heute ist Ruhetag und morgen werde ich nochmal am Bike basteln.
> Da es jetzt aber 20:00 dunkel ist denke ich, Abfahrt gegen 16:30-16:45Uhr.    Unitrail, Krumbach, Bergheim, Botnang.
> Seh zu das Du evtl. Zeit hast, Wär sicher Lustig.



16.30 h ist schon recht früh für mich, also ehr schlecht werd aber mal sehen. 
apropos Basteln: Hast Du ein Werkzeug zum Tauschen vom Steuersatz?

Grüsser
ra.


----------



## torte (6. September 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Ra.
> Ich denke mal am Mittwoch werde ich wieder fahren.
> ................
> Abfahrt gegen 16:30-16:45Uhr.    Unitrail, Krumbach, Bergheim, Botnang.



  Auch mit will   

Wo ist START ? Marsantenne an der Uni ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. September 2004)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> Auch mit will
> 
> Wo ist START ? Marsantenne an der Uni ?



Exakt da    **Smileys gehen mall wieder*** 
Uhrzeit bitte beachten   Jetzt isses 20:30 und Sack duster   
Aber deshalb fahren wir ja früh los.   

@ra.
DAs hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen, nein habe ich nicht. Macht Frank für mich und kostet mich nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (6. September 2004)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> 16.30 h ist schon recht früh für mich, also ehr schlecht werd aber mal sehen.
> apropos Basteln: Hast Du ein Werkzeug zum Tauschen vom Steuersatz?
> 
> Grüsser
> ra.



Hi,

du brauchst wohl eher zwei werkzeuge, der alte muss ja auch erstmal raus!

ich hab noch dein innenlager werkzeug hier liegen! das lager war übrigens nicht kaputt (siehe weiter oben)


----------



## torte (6. September 2004)

@ Backwoods

Bei dir hab ich mal was von nem Rohrabschneider gehört    könntest mir den bei Gelegenheit mal ein Stündchen überlassen ?


----------



## qualle-online (6. September 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Wo Du wolle
> 
> Ich war eh nicht da. Ich meinte eigentlich was Du in der letzten Zeit gemacht hast? HAst Dich ja lange nicht gemeldet. DAs meinte ich




achso achso sorry   
jo war stressig die zeit. freundin, auto, prüfungen, umzug. etc etc...

aber jetzt HOFFENTLICH wieder back in action   

wann gehts wieder los mit  und biken?     

aber... toll. mittwoch less ich hier. da mussi bis 18:00 oder später arbeiten   
fängt ja toll an. najo ma schaun evtl kann ich ja was drehen ;-)

also  bis bald



EDIT: Man ich vermiss euch schon fast ^^


----------



## Sickgirl (6. September 2004)

Hallo, ich bin die Ulrike und relativ neu in Stuttgart.
Ich würde gerne mal mitfahren, und hätte Interresse an der obig angekündigten Sonntagstour mitzufahren.
Wäre schön wenn mir jemand den genauen Treffpunkt mailen könnte.

Gruß
Ulrike


----------



## Backwoods (6. September 2004)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> @ Backwoods
> 
> Bei dir hab ich mal was von nem Rohrabschneider gehört    könntest mir den bei Gelegenheit mal ein Stündchen überlassen ?



Jo, hab ich!

da du aber eh vorbeikommen musst und das ding abholen, kannst du die sattelstütze auch hier kürzen. du sparst dir dann den weg zum zweiten mal um das teil zurückzubringen.  

ausleihen ist aber kein problem. einfach mal durchklingeln. bin aberwarscheinlihc erst freitag abend mal wierder daheim anzutreffen, falls dass wetter nicht bike mäßig ist.

kann das gerät auf der nächsten runde (freitag mit fetter beleuchtung?) aber auch in den rucksack stecken


----------



## Sofax (6. September 2004)

Sickgirl schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde gerne mal mitfahren, und hätte Interresse an der obig angekündigten Sonntagstour mitzufahren.
> Wäre schön wenn mir jemand den genauen Treffpunkt mailen könnte.



Die Sonntagstour am Mittwoch geht in Vaihingen los. Treffpunkt ist am Parabolspiegel (am Eingang zur Hochschule für Druck und Medien von der Nobelstraße) um 16:45!! (Steppi, also noch früher muss ja wirklich nicht sein - es sei denn, du legst es jetzt echt darauf an, dass ich nicht mehr mitkomme  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. September 2004)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sonntagstour am Mittwoch geht in Vaihingen los. Treffpunkt ist am Parabolspiegel (am Eingang zur Hochschule für Druck und Medien von der Nobelstraße) um 16:45!! (Steppi, also noch früher muss ja wirklich nicht sein - es sei denn, du legst es jetzt echt darauf an, dass ich nicht mehr mitkomme  )



OK, aber 16:45 ist ABFAHRT. Du darfst das nich mit Todtnau vergleichen. Da hat Dich der Federweg bergab gebracht. Mittwoch geht es auch bergauf.
** smiley gehen nicht**
Ich bin leider nicht so schnell wie ein Team SC fahrer. *grins*
Also klappt das bei Dir.


----------



## KoS74 (7. September 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

nachdem mich Backwoods (vielen Dank nochmal) inzwischen mal auf einen Tour mitgenommen hat würde ich mich auch gerne am Mittwoch euch anschliessen.

Ist das O.K. für euch   

Wenn ja, wie wird die Strecke sein. Mehr abwärtsorientiert oder mehr aufwärtsorientiert, sprich was soll ich mitbringen. HT oder Fully?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. September 2004)

@KOS74
Ich persönlich bin ehr Abwärts orientiert.   Bergauf ist Mittel zum Zweck.
Kannst aber auch gerne mit HT kommen. Wenn Dir die Trails am  FK mit Fully Spaß gemacht haben, dann komm mit Fully. 

Bin mal gespannt wer alles kommt.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (7. September 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mal gespannt wer alles kommt.



Ich glaub ich kann des einrichten mitzukommen, werd um 16.44 h mit der S-Bahn an der Uni aufschlagen. Wenn ich nicht kommen sollte, meld ich mich auf alle Fälle bei Dir (Steppi) auf dem Handy. Fahrt also net ohne mich los.
Soll ich dann noch zur Schüssel kommen oder kommt Ihr mir entgegen?

Kette rechts
ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. September 2004)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub ich kann des einrichten mitzukommen, werd um 16.44 h mit der S-Bahn an der Uni aufschlagen. Wenn ich nicht kommen sollte, meld ich mich auf alle Fälle bei Dir (Steppi) auf dem Handy. Fahrt also net ohne mich los.
> Soll ich dann noch zur Schüssel kommen oder kommt Ihr mir entgegen?
> 
> Kette rechts
> ra.



Dann kommen wir zur S-BAhn. Von da aus können wir dann gleich das Wiesensteinchen nehmen.


----------



## steppenwolf79 (7. September 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kommen wir zur S-BAhn. Von da aus können wir dann gleich das Wiesensteinchen nehmen.



@stepp - RM

ich bin natürlich auch wieder bei der legendären mittwochsrunde dabei...  
das wetter müssen wir auf jeden fall noch mitnehmen, wer weis wie lang das noch hält!   

hab jetzt einen kürzeren vorbau dranmachen lassen    ist etwa um die hälfte kürzer, also nicht ganz soo kurz wie deiner... ich glaub deiner war ein 50ger oder so. ist auf jeden fall schon mal besser. muss ich mal austesten...  

achso und nimm ordentlich energie riegel und bananen mit um eventuellen leistungseinbrüchen entgegenzutreten (es wird gemunkelt dass auch weibsvolk anwesend sein wird (höhö)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. September 2004)

steppenwolf79 schrieb:
			
		

> @stepp - RM
> 
> ich bin natürlich auch wieder bei der legendären mittwochsrunde dabei...
> das wetter müssen wir auf jeden fall noch mitnehmen, wer weis wie lang das noch hält!
> ...



Hoffentlich reichen Riegel. Meine Beine sind schon noch etwas schwer.
Solange nur die Heimfahrt sehr schwer wird geht es ja.  
Ein kurzer Vorbau wird Dir jedenfalls mehr FUN bringen. Ich hab nen 40er


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (7. September 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Ein kurzer Vorbau wird Dir jedenfalls mehr FUN bringen. Ich hab nen 40er



und sonst unterhalten sich die Kerle immer wer den längsten hat.....  

wir Biker sind schon ein komischer Haufen

ra.


----------



## detnik (7. September 2004)

Hallo

hätte auch Interesse bei euch mit zu fahren. Wäre das noch möglich ?

Wenn ja, wann und wo gehts los.

Gruß Det


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. September 2004)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sonntagstour am Mittwoch geht in Vaihingen los. Treffpunkt ist am Parabolspiegel (am Eingang zur Hochschule für Druck und Medien von der Nobelstraße) um 16:45!!



16:45 ist Abfahrt  

Einfach in den Stadtplan sehen und Nobelstraße suchen. Ich wohn in der 13B. Nur zur Orientierung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steppenwolf79 (7. September 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich reichen Riegel. Meine Beine sind schon noch etwas schwer.
> Solange nur die Heimfahrt sehr schwer wird geht es ja.
> Ein kurzer Vorbau wird Dir jedenfalls mehr FUN bringen. Ich hab nen 40er



@ RM

hmm des ist ja eigentlich *gar kein * vorbau mehr   
aber der hatte keinen kürzeren, egal mal ausprobieren sonst bestell ich einfach nen 50ger oder 40ger ...  

@ Ra,

der war geil


----------



## qualle-online (7. September 2004)

@neue:
das is ja kool, das werden ja immer mehr   

@alte_hasen_mit_den_kurzen... 
 habt ihr irgendwo inseriert?   

Also viel spaß am mittwoch. muss arbeiten


----------



## KoS74 (7. September 2004)

Hi @all

werde dann spätestens um 16:45 in der Nobelstrasse sein.


Gruß und bis morgen 
Markus


----------



## Koeni (7. September 2004)

@Steppi
So, das HT ist wieder fit.
Beide Bremsen entlüftet(pfui kam da 'ne Brühe raus), neu bereift...
Es gibt nur ein paar kleine Problemchen, 
1. Die Bremsbeläge sind so gut wie runter
2. Das eine Pedallager ist am Sack, aber da kannst Du ja eins vom Fully dran machen
3. Ich hab Deine Lieblingsreifen aufgezogen(Tioga factory DH  )
4. Schaltung ist verstellt, mach ich aber vielleicht noch
5. Du bist zu fett für die Psylo  .

Ich werde es jetzt natürlich auch wieder einsetzen, wie lange und ab wann willst Du's denn haben?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. September 2004)

@koni
Schön das Du mir das mal überlassen würdest.   
Wäre auch nicht für lange. 2-3 Tag e mal. Wenn Du es da nicht brauchst. 
Kann ja meine Psylo reinhängen. HAt härtere Federn. Nee muss nicht sein.
Zu Fett hab ich einfach mal überlesen.   
Ich will eigentlich nur mal die Geo testen, von den Längen her. Sag einfach mal Bescheid wenns passt.


Hab heute noch mal 1ml Öl in die Gabel. Ich denke jetzt isses ok. Fahre ohne Luft und hoffe morgen auf keine Durchschlag wenn ich in die Wiese an der Solitude springe.   Letztes mal gab es da noch ein "bling".
Hab mir auch einen Achter aus Todtnau mitgebracht. HAb ich vorhin gesehen.
Muss ich Frank entfernen lassen    Kann ich nicht.  

@Qualle
Inseriert haben wir nicht. Qualität spricht sich rum.   Oder liestt sich rum


----------



## Backwoods (7. September 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir auch einen Achter aus Todtnau mitgebracht. HAb ich vorhin gesehen.
> Muss ich Frank entfernen lassen    Kann ich nicht.



Tja, dann musst du wohl die highroller doch auf double tracks aufziehen  

da das volleyballtraining vorhin mangels sporthalle ausgefallen ist, war ich spontan ne runde mit dem bike unterwegs. viel geht ja nicht mehr wenn man erst um 18 uhr starten kann.

war in einen gebiet unterwegs wo ich erst 2x vorher war und hab nu endlich die strecke mit den kickern und kleinem north shore part dort gefunden.   . die strecke ist etwa so lang wie am fk, aber die kicker (noch) nicht ganz so hoch. alles gut mit dem votec machbar, nur an einem drop geht das fahrwerk an die grenze, da landung im flat

in der nähe gibts noch einen weiteren trail mit einem table der etwas pflegebedürftig ist.

mehr wird nicht verraten, nicht dass das abrisskommando mithört


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. September 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, dann musst du wohl die highroller doch auf double tracks aufziehen
> 
> viel geht ja nicht mehr wenn man erst um 18 uhr starten kann.
> 
> ...



LOhnt es mit den >Kickern? Kann man da noch was draus machen?

Guter Gag mit der Double Track. (Der Satz liest sich ja schön)


----------



## torte (7. September 2004)

So, wenn ich früh genug meinem Sklaventreiber entkommen kann    bin ich um 16.45 Uhr am Spiegel (oder halt S-Bahn)   

Ich hoffe ihr machts nich zu hart, hab noch müde Beine   

@ Backwoods

Wenns dich ich stört, dann schnipseln wir meine Stütze halt bei dir ab wenn du Zeit und Lust hast. (wollte halt nicht stören    )


----------



## dangerousD (7. September 2004)

Falls morgen noch jemand nicht bei der Mittwochs-Tour mitfährt: Floater und ich wollen abends nach Markgröningen, ein bißchen Dreckspringen. Ich avisiere 18 bis 20 Uhr... vielleicht ist Koni auch dabei (bring das HT mit, habe noch Pedale am Start). Wer Bock hat, einfach vorbei kommen.

WO? Markgröningen, BMX-Bahn am Schul- und Sportzentrum. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja... 

GO RIDE!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tde (8. September 2004)

@Mittwochsfahrer: schade, wollte eigentlich mit, aber es wird zeitlich nicht reichen für mich, komm zu spät raus hier. Deswegen Anfrage an alle

Sonntagsfahrer (oder auch Samstagsfahrer): Wie sind die WoEnd-Pläne? @Backwoods: Wie wär's mit einer von Dir geführten Runde durch den Westen? Klingt ja nicht schlecht, was Du schreibst.


----------



## Koeni (8. September 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> ... vielleicht ist Koni auch dabei (bring das HT mit, habe noch Pedale am Start



Ich mach heute mit ner Freundin 'ne kleine Tour. Eigenlich wollte ich die Pedale vom Stinky ans Hellfire basteln, aber die verdammte Hülse von der Hussefelt hängt am Pedalgewinde und ich krieg sie nicht runter. Da das Pedal aber knarzt wie Sau und ich's auch nach dem Zerlegen nicht wieder fit bekommen habe, werde ich die Tour jetzt mit meinem 20Kg Anker fahren  .
Wenn's mir reicht und ich noch kann, dann komm ich mit nach Markgröningen, auf Deine Pedale bin ich dann aber angewiesen  .

Hat jemand noch V8 oder sowas rumliegen, die er los werden will?


----------



## steppenwolf79 (8. September 2004)

tde schrieb:
			
		

> @Mittwochsfahrer: schade, wollte eigentlich mit, aber es wird zeitlich nicht reichen für mich, komm zu spät raus hier. Deswegen Anfrage an alle
> 
> Sonntagsfahrer (oder auch Samstagsfahrer): Wie sind die WoEnd-Pläne? @Backwoods: Wie wär's mit einer von Dir geführten Runde durch den Westen? Klingt ja nicht schlecht, was Du schreibst.




@tde und backwoods

genau!    wär ich auch dafür und dabei natürlich!


----------



## Bieber (8. September 2004)

Schade schade

Ihr fahrt einfach zu früh für mich   aber irgendeiner muß ja die Wirtschaft retten  

Falls es doch einen interesieren sollte morgen hau ich die Bestellung bei www.Bike-components.de raus, wer was braucht einfach bescheid stoßen. 
Ich hab nächste Woche Urlaub, von daher is es kein Problem mit treffen und Teile "ausliefern" 
Oder ihr holt sie bei mir in Stuttgart im Geschäft ab, da ich dort mein Bike endlich umbau.
Oh evtl. sind auch % drin aber das kann ich noch nich sicher sagen, Versand is nix.


----------



## driver79 (8. September 2004)

@ koni

hätte da nen paar fast nicht gebrauchte  sun ringle zu-zu's pedale. bei einem is halt nen bissle metall verlohren gegangen  .


----------



## Backwoods (8. September 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> LOhnt es mit den >Kickern? Kann man da noch was draus machen?



Lohnt oder nicht ist ne gute frage. ist jedenfalls jetzt schon besser als der fk ganz am anfang. aber mit fk am ende    leider nicht zu vergleichen.

was draus machen kann man bestimmt. ist nur fraglich wie lang das ganze dann oder auch m jetzigen zustand ncoh steht. ganz in der nähe steht schon ein bauwagen vom forst (?) für die leute die den wald ausforsten.

man könnte ja mal einen großen kicker mit landehügel dazubauen. bis jetzt sinds glauve ich 4 kicker, der northshore mäßige drop und ein viel zu flacher anlieger um den einen kicker rum.


hab eben mal in der karte geschaut: du, der zerg und ich wir wohnen alle fast gleich weit von der strecke weg. wäre deswegen ein nettes domiziel

der sofax kennt die strecke glaube ich schon. nur ob sie als er dort war schon genauso war??

bevor man daran rumbastelt und am ende ncoh vorhandenes höher macht sollte man auch mal mit den erbauern reden. vielleicht wollen die es nciht so hardcore mäßig

@tde und rest muss erst wegen sa oder so die lage checken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. September 2004)

Wir sollten da mal hinfahren   
Nur wann   
Sonntag würde ich mich den Verticals anschließen. Wenn die Richtg. ES fahren. Wie sieht es mit Dir aus. Kommst auch mit?


----------



## KoS74 (8. September 2004)

Hi @all Mittwochsfahrer

War spassig   

Auch wenn ich einen winzigen Ausrutscher hatte, aber da mach ich mir immer mehr sorgen über mein Bike als über mich und war ja auch nicht dramatisch.

Wenn es sich mal wieder ergibt werde ich auf jeden Fall dabeisein.
Leider werde ich mich etwas rar machen müssen, da Anfang Oktober die Prüfung ansteht.

Aber vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal Sonntags zu einer human Zeit eine Möglichkeit  .


Gruß
KoS74


----------



## torte (8. September 2004)

So, wieder da... war aber voll der Blindflug   ´

War ja ne tolle Runde heut, hat echt Spass gemacht.

@ Steppenwolf-RM

Rück mal das Rezept für die Zauberkekse rüber    *heutebackichmorgenbrauich...*   




Wie schauts denn am WE aus ? Wer fährt wann und wo ? Allerdings hab ich was klingeln gehört das es garstigen regen geben soll


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. September 2004)

@torte
Schick mal Deine Mailadresse. Dann such ich´s raus und schicks Dir. 

@KOS74
Welcher Ausrutscher?? Hab ich was verpasst?


Hat aber mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht. Bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## Sofax (8. September 2004)

@backwoods
kenn ich nur grob aus deinen Erzählungen, wo das sein soll. Bin ich evtl. schon gefahren, aber noch nicht mir diesen Aufbauten ...  

@Mittwochssonntagsfahrer
war toll heut, gerade noch die letzte Helligkeit aufgeschöpft  

@kos74
war dein ausrutscher etwa auf dem Trail nach Bergheim hinter mir???

[email protected] we


----------



## Sofax (8. September 2004)

@torte
schießmauerstraße [email protected], Di 18:00!


----------



## detnik (9. September 2004)

Moern Moern   

wollte nur mal sagen das es mir gestern viel Spaß gemacht. 

Gruß Det


----------



## Koeni (9. September 2004)

@Steppi
Ich bin in Markgröningen jetzt doch wieder auf den Geschmack gekommen und brauche das HT auf jeden Fall noch mindestens eine Woche, dann kannst Du's mal haben. Die Dirts machen auch für mich Spaß, obwohl ich kein geborener Flieger bin. Hab die ersten zwei Sprünge gepackt.(Jakob und Dirk sind mal eben die ganze Linie durchgehüpft, die Säcke  )

@driver79
Wenn die Pedale noch was taugen, würde ich sie nehmen.


----------



## steppenwolf79 (9. September 2004)

@ Ra-Bretzeln

kuck ma hier...
das big hit mit fox vanilla gabel und die hat sogar 180 mm federweg   ..krass   
aber neupreis 4490 ?? naja des kommt nicht ganz hin, meines wissens kriegst es für ca 2700...  


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30745&item=5121230745&rd=1


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. September 2004)

@Koni
No prob. Evtl. werde ich mich schnell für was entscheiden  
Muss aber nochmal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KoS74 (9. September 2004)

Hi

hab ich ganz vergessen.
Ich als "Hobby-Koch" möchte natürlich auch gern das Rezept der selbstgemachten PowerBars haben, wenn es nicht zu geheim ist   

Vielleicht verleiht es mir ja Flügel   

Gruß
KoS74


----------



## boerni (9. September 2004)

hi,
hat jemand lust am sonntag fahrn zu gehen. irgendwas downhill orientiertes.  leider hab ich kein auto mehr, also wenn jemand was palnt wo man nur mit auto hinkommt gehts für mich nicht  (oder man bietet eine mitfahrgelegenheit)
also bis dann


----------



## Backwoods (9. September 2004)

Hi,

da die volleyballsaison zwar ncoh nicht losgeht wir aber am samstag vorbereitungstuier spielen kann ich nur sonntags.

ist ja auch der sonntagsfahrer thread   

was genau abgeht weiss ich noch nicht. mal sehen was vertical LB veranstalltet. hätte auch bock da mal ne runde mitzubiken

ansonten könnten wir natürlich die runde durch den westen drehen


----------



## KoS74 (10. September 2004)

Hi an alle FK´ler,

wie ich gerade in der Zeitung lese fährt ab Sonntag die Zacke wieder.

Gruß
KoS74


----------



## tde (10. September 2004)

@Backwoods: Sonntag würde mir auch besser passen. Am liebsten vormittags.


----------



## Koeni (10. September 2004)

Bin heute nachmittag in Markgröningen, falls wer Lust hat.


----------



## torte (10. September 2004)

steppenwolf79 schrieb:
			
		

> kuck ma hier...
> das big hit mit fox vanilla gabel und die hat sogar 180 mm federweg   ..krass
> aber neupreis 4490 ?? naja des kommt nicht ganz hin, meines wissens kriegst es für ca 2700...




2700      WO wo wo


----------



## sms (10. September 2004)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> 2700      WO wo wo



Da da da


----------



## FXO (10. September 2004)

kleiner tip meinerseits: fahrt mal den Botnang-trail und achtet auf den letzten 100m, kurz bevor man unten am bach ankommt auf mittelgrosse holzbauwerke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. September 2004)

@Fxo
DAs Teil ist echt schön.   
Lässt sich super fahren. War gestern extra nochmal dort.  
Hoffentlich bleibt es ne Weile stehen. Wir werden sehen


----------



## driver79 (11. September 2004)

@koni

sind die vom orange. hast se ja in todtnau gesehen, oder?



@ all 

werd heut mittag/nachmittag ne runde am fk drehen. vorrausgesetz das wetter bleibt trocken.


----------



## Koeni (11. September 2004)

Kann mich nicht an die Pedale vom Orange erinnern, aber wenn die da noch vor kurzem drauf waren werden sie wohl schon noch zu gebrauchen sein.

Bin heute mit Jakob wieder in Markgröningen zum Dreckspringen, wäre fein, wenn noch jemand von Euch zustossen würde.
Wir haben überlegt, ob kleine Tour oder hüpfen, aber falls es regnet ist Markgr. besser.
Sind so ab 13-14Uhr dort.

@Steppi
Da wird viel Pause gemacht, es können also auch zwei Leute mit nur einem Bike fahren  .


----------



## Backwoods (11. September 2004)

Hi,

wie siehts nu aus morgen?

da vertical lb schon mitten in der nacht startet werde ich mich da nciht anschliessen sondern NACHMITTAGS ne runde drehen.

bin evtl erst noch brunchen   dass heisst der start ist eher später.

mit schwerem gerät bergabrollen ist wohl nicht angesagt. es mangelt ja shceinbar neuerdings auch an strecken.

also wäre die tour mit dem lightfreerider durch den westen ne gute sache. würde auch gerne mal die ober erwähnte holzkonstruktion unter die stollen nehmen.


----------



## tde (12. September 2004)

@Backwoods: Nachmittags ist okay. Mach mal einen Vorschlag für Treffpunkt und -Zeit. Vermutlich werde ich wohl vom Osten aus lospedalieren und dort auch hin wieder zurück, wäre also gut, wenn das in der Tourplanung mit eingeplant würde (also Start irgendwo bei den Bärenseen und Ende vielleicht Richtung Degerloch oder so).

Kommt sonst noch jemand mit? Greetz


----------



## tde (12. September 2004)

Planänderung bei mir: mein Körper meldet eher Bedürftigkeit nach Thermalwasser, Sauna etc. als nach körperlicher Anstrengung an . Werde deshalb heute nicht ausrücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (12. September 2004)

Hatte ja eigentlich vor heute zu pausieren, werde jetzt aber doch wieder nach Markgröningen gehen.
Treffe mich mit Steppi dort um 16Uhr.

Es gab auch schon die Überlegung dort mal noch solange das Wetter mitmacht mit vielenvielen Leuten einen Hüpf-, race-, Grilltag zu verbringen, so als eine Art Sommersaisonabschlussevent. Irgendwann an einem Wochenende.
Hat da noch jemand Lust drauf ?


----------



## Backwoods (12. September 2004)

tde schrieb:
			
		

> Planänderung bei mir: mein Körper meldet eher Bedürftigkeit nach Thermalwasser, Sauna etc. als nach körperlicher Anstrengung an . Werde deshalb heute nicht ausrücken.



macht nix! das brunch hat etwas länger gedauert und nach der sinflut heut morgen hatte ich auch nicht mehr so viel lust ne grosse runde durch den westen zu fahren.

fahre nachher vielleicht noch ne kleine runde richtung ...... und hüpf dort ne runde über die "neue" kleine strecke. wollte eingenttlich den steppenwolf überreden uns dort zu treffen, aber der geht ja jeztz noch markgröningen.



			
				Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte ja eigentlich vor heute zu pausieren, werde jetzt aber doch wieder nach Markgröningen gehen.
> Treffe mich mit Steppi dort um 16Uhr.
> 
> Es gab auch schon die Überlegung dort mal noch solange das Wetter mitmacht mit vielenvielen Leuten einen Hüpf-, race-, Grilltag zu verbringen, so als eine Art Sommersaisonabschlussevent. Irgendwann an einem Wochenende.
> Hat da noch jemand Lust drauf ?



Abschlussevent ist ne gute idee. stellt sich nur die frage wo. an der burg d hats nen grillplatz in heubach unten auch....


----------



## [[email protected]@[email protected][email protected]] (12. September 2004)

Servus die runde, kann mir jemand ungf. den standpunkt sagen was gefahren wird, war lange nich mehr hier drinne, und welche strecke, wo, un wie hoch die anforderung etc. wollte langsam mit meiner hand angehn aber mit ner sigma kann ich keine schotterstraßen fahren...

MfG


----------



## dangerousD (12. September 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Es gab auch schon die Überlegung dort mal noch solange das Wetter mitmacht mit vielenvielen Leuten einen Hüpf-, race-, Grilltag zu verbringen, so als eine Art Sommersaisonabschlussevent. Irgendwann an einem Wochenende.
> Hat da noch jemand Lust drauf ?



DABEI!!! Is' klar, oder?!

@backwoods
Mensch Axel, mußt Du mal richtig lesen: Abschlußevent in MARKGRÖNINGEN, weil dort ist viel Platz, eine BMX-Bahn für alle HT- und leicht-FR-Fully-Fahrer, Dirtjumps für alle, die sich trauen  -  also alles, was Spaß macht.


@all
Kleine Anmeldung meinerseits: habe gerade ein WanderWE in Berchtesgaden hinter mir und würde gern meinen Muskelkater bekämpfen. Das geht am besten mit ein wenig Biken, ich gehe also am morgigen Montagabend wieder einmal nach Markgröningen. Werde wohl so ab halb/um sechs da sein. Wer Lust hat, kann sich ja kurz bei mir auf dem Handy melden. Bin dann erst mal wieder offline bis morgen spät abend...

CU on the trails!


----------



## torte (12. September 2004)

N Abend die Herren   

Wer hat morgen Abend lust auf ne Runde ? Am liebsten Berg runter    Burg D oder so


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. September 2004)

@Koni
Abschlussfeier wie gesagt, bin ich dabei. Evtl. schon mit HT   

@Backwoods
Gehst Du Mittwoch biken? Würde gerne mal die Strecke kennenlernen.

@Torte 
Evtl. geh ich morgen biken. Gemütlich bergauf, versteht sich   
Allerdings nicht so spät. Nicht das ich so einen blindflug wie Du machen muss.
Wenn ich fahre dann gegen 16:30-16:45.


----------



## torte (12. September 2004)

@ Steppenwolf-RM

Wann wird "evtl" denn "sicher" ?   

16.30 - 16.45 Uhr klingt doch fein    Bis um die Zeit hab ich mein Schläfchen beendet


----------



## Backwoods (13. September 2004)

Hi,

kann am mittwoch leider nicht biken, da ich morgen früh zu einem kurz trip in die usa starte.

donnerstag früh bin ich wieder da. aber vor freitag geht nix mit biken. wenns abends noch zu einer kurzen runde reicht können wir uns in der nähe der strecke treffen. lass uns am donnerstag mal telefonieren oder posten.

wo warst du in berchtegaden? bin da auch öfter unterwegs, meist aber eher im winter. watzmann bezwungen?

@[email protected]@[email protected][email protected] wie stellst du dir so ein allround statement vor? komm halt einfach mal mit. schotterpisten solltest du allerdings bewältigen können


----------



## zerg10 (13. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

melde mich nach drei Wochen Mallorca auch wieder zurück. Musste da, weil es da keine Mountainbikes u. Wege gibt, Rennrad fahren.   War mal eine recht interessante Erfahrung, aber nun brauche ich wieder Schotter und Waldboden unter den Reifen.
Wie war das mit Mittwoch ? Wann und wo ?

CU,
Matthias


----------



## tde (13. September 2004)

@zerg: Hi Matthias, willkommen zurück. Auf Mallorca ist MTB nicht so prickelnd (da muss man sich schon sehr gut auskennen), hast also nichts verpasst. Rennrad, interessante Erfahrung?   Musst Du als notorischer Straßen-Skeptiker   mal konkretisieren. Da mein Renner aber auch für eine gewisse Zeit erstmal in den Keller verbannt wurde, bin ich auch für eine Wald- und Schotter-Tour eher zu haben. Wollte eigentlich schon Sonntag mit Backwoods den Westen in Angriff nehmen. Diese Woche bin ich bis einschließlich Sonntag in München auf Messe, das heißt, wir könnten nächste Woche vielleicht was ausmachen. Und die KCC-Tour steht auch noch an (Termin Mitte Oktober vielleicht?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. September 2004)

@torte
Schaffst Du es bis 16:35    zum Spiegel. Es wird gefahren!!


@HAllo Matthias


----------



## driver79 (13. September 2004)

@ Steppenwolf-RM/torte

wäre auch dabei. kann sein das ich nen bischen später komm. meld mich dann telefonisch wenns mir nicht bis 16:35 reicht.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. September 2004)

@driver
Alles klar. Ruf an.


----------



## driver79 (13. September 2004)

@koni
hab die prodigy dh kurbeln an der orange. bin bis jetzt zufrieden, bis auf das sich die beschriftung fast ganz wegpoliert hat. 
und die hinterradnabe kostet bei whizzwheels alleine 260 euro. wenn de nen komplettes laufrad nimmst zahlste nur 180euro (mit mavic xc 717 felge) aufpreis für ne ex 729 felge sind 14 euro.

glaub aber fast das das nen druckfehler ist, das mit dem einzelpreis.

@zerg

welcome back in stuggitown.


----------



## zerg10 (13. September 2004)

@Steppi u. Driver
Ihr fahrt heute ? Wo ? Stosse dann evtl. noch kurzfristig zu Euch, muss blöderweise noch um 16:00 ins Städle. Bitte 'ne SMS !!!

@tde
Kriegst morgen eine ausführliche Mail. Die KCC 2 muss unbedingt steigen   

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Koeni (13. September 2004)

@driver
Nee, ist leider kein Druckfehler. Die Nabe ist echt so teuer  .Ich awrte jetzt erstmal noch ab mit dem neuen Laufrad. Die DH-Saison ist ja sowieso so gut wie vorbei. Jetzt widme ich mich mal dem HT.

Übrigens gibt's bei Actionsports gerade Highroller (26/2.5) für 19.90


----------



## FettLIP (13. September 2004)

guten tach die herren,
bin neu hier (der chris (driver) hat mir dieses etablissement empfohlen).
würde auch gern wissen wo ihr heute fahren wollt. würde dann auch eventuell später noch hinzustossen wenn das in ordnung ist. ich werd mich mal mit dem chris kurzschließen.


----------



## torte (13. September 2004)

@ Steppenwolf-RM

Ich ruf an obs mir reicht   Hab um 15.00 noch eine Besprechung *scheibenhonig* Aber ich hoffe das Beste


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. September 2004)

Hier ein paar Infor für alle die evtl. noch kommen wollen.
Start ist 16:35    am Parabolspiegel. Evtl. auch 16:45    wenn jemand sagt das er das bis dahin schafft. Torte, Driver  und so. Strecke wie üblich Unitrail, Botnang, ggf. Bergheimer Trail, Krumbach. Wenns noch reicht Steinbruch. Dann ist es definitiv aus, mit dem Licht.   
Treffpunkt kann auch S-Bahn an der Uni sein. Mir egal
@zerg 
Ruf mal an wenn Du kommst. Lass es ein wenig länger klingeln. Wir biken ja und es dauert einen Moment um ans Handy zu gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steppenwolf79 (13. September 2004)

@ all 

fährt morgen (dienstag) wer??


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. September 2004)

@steppen 79
 War heute schon. Muss pausieren. Aber am Mittwoch wieder.
@Zerg 
Mittwoch zu gewohnter Zeit. 16:35     bei mir.


----------



## dangerousD (13. September 2004)

Sers, war heute noch mal in Markgröningen auf den Dirts. Klappt jetzt schon richtig gut... wenn man erst mal den Bogen raus hat, ist der fünfte Sprung in der geraden Line fast schon zu kurz   Hätte nie gedacht, daß ich das mal schreibe  Für die, die die Strecke kennen: bin auch mal die mittlere der drei Lines gefahren, so mit ums Eck springen. Geht auch super, muß allerdings deren fünften Sprung mal ein wenig shapen... der ist noch etwas roh und ungeformt 

Wegen Mittwoch: ich würde schon gern mal wieder mitkommen, aber dummer Weise habe ich einen Termin am frühen abend. Wird also wieder nix  

@backwoods
War direkt in BGD, Ludwig-Ganghofer-Str.  Watzmann stand für Sonntag auf dem Plan, aber das Wetter und der kaputte Fuß unseres "Guides" haben uns das vermiest. Na ja, der steht ja noch eine Weile   Sind dann halt auf diversen anderen Bergen rumgekraxelt, deren Namen ich schon wieder vergessen habe... jedenfalls waren wir an der Königsbachalm und sind in Richtung Gotzenalm unterwegs gewesen, auf schönen, wurzligen und steinigen "Singletrails". War ziemlich cool!

Ach ja, und in Berchtesgaden gibt es ja auch noch die Maltan-Trails, eine echt geniale Dirtjump-Location. Bilder und Infos gibt es bei Maltan-Racing IRL sehen die echt genial aus, nur zum Fahren bin ich mangels Rad und Zeit und Local nicht gekommen. Beim nächsten Mal...


----------



## zerg10 (14. September 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @steppen 79
> War heute schon. Muss pausieren. Aber am Mittwoch wieder.
> @Zerg
> Mittwoch zu gewohnter Zeit. 16:35     bei mir.



Passt   . Standardrunde ?


----------



## tomyc (14. September 2004)

Achtung am FK!

Irgendein Witzbold hat auf dem Weg unterhalb der *Dürrbach-Trails Stahlkrampen* verloren!
Nachdem ich gestern zwei von den (ca. 3 cm langen)  Dingern aus meinem Hinterreifen gezogen habe (zum Glück Ersatzschlauch dabei gehabt), hab ich versucht den Weg davon zu befreien. Es war aber schon recht dunkel, so daß ich wahrscheinlich nicht alle entdeckt habe.

Also Vorsicht dort!

Gruß tomyc


----------



## FettLIP (14. September 2004)

war ne nette runde gestern. ich schau mal, dass ichs am mittwoch wieder so früh aus dem büro schaffe. 
sonst werd ich wahrscheinlich mal mit dem sunn ein bisschen auf dem FK spielen, oder streeten.

Frage:
sind die trails in markgröningen mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln (mit Fahrradmitnahme) erreichbar? hab nämlich kein auto und von der Stadtmitte bis       markgröningen auf einem dualer ist wohl nicht drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. September 2004)

tomyc schrieb:
			
		

> Achtung am FK!
> 
> Irgendein Witzbold hat auf dem Weg unterhalb der *Dürrbach-Trails Stahlkrampen* verloren!
> Nachdem ich gestern zwei von den (ca. 3 cm langen)  Dingern aus meinem Hinterreifen gezogen habe (zum Glück Ersatzschlauch dabei gehabt), hab ich versucht den Weg davon zu befreien. Es war aber schon recht dunkel, so daß ich wahrscheinlich nicht alle entdeckt habe.
> ...



Danke für die Info.   
Bin gespannt wann das erste Tier sich verletzt und vom Förster geborgen wird. DAnn geht hoffentlich auch eine Hetzjagd auf diese Leute los.   
Ich spendiere dafür ein paar FAckeln.

@zerg

Genau Standard    Evtl. noch durch den Steinbruch.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (14. September 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Genau Standard    Evtl. noch durch den Steinbruch.



nachdem es am letzen Mittwoch so viel Spaß gemacht hat werde ich versuchen morgen wieder dabei zu sein, kann es aber noch nicht versprechen. Ich wäre dann halt wieder um 16.44 h an der S-Bahn Haltestelle Uni. 
Wäre das O.K. für Euch?

Ich sag dann morgen definitv zu oder ab. 

Grüße
ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. September 2004)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wäre dann halt wieder um 16.44 h an der S-Bahn Haltestelle Uni.
> Wäre das O.K. für Euch?



Das ist noch im Zeitfenster    16:45 ist Abfahrt   

@steppen 79

Das bedeutet für Dich. 16:35 ist das Bike montiert und Du angezogen.  

Es macht so viel Spaß sich hier unbeliebt zu machen.


----------



## zerg10 (14. September 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist noch im Zeitfenster    16:45 ist Abfahrt
> ...
> Es macht so viel Spaß sich hier unbeliebt zu machen.



Spätestens um 16:46   Und Dich mag sowieso keiner


----------



## Koeni (14. September 2004)

FettLIP schrieb:
			
		

> Frage:
> sind die trails in markgröningen mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln (mit Fahrradmitnahme) erreichbar? hab nämlich kein auto und von der Stadtmitte bis       markgröningen auf einem dualer ist wohl nicht drin.



Markgröningen hat keinen Bahnhof und auch keine Stadtbahnanschluss. Man kommt vom Ludwigsburger Bahnhof mit dem Bus hin, wie das dann mit Fahrradmitnahme läuft weiß ich leider nicht.
Die Trails sind dann hinter dem Gymnasium (Schul- und Sportzentrum heißt das glaub ich)


----------



## FettLIP (14. September 2004)

tja dann sieht das mit trailsfahren wohl eher schlecht für mich aus


----------



## zerg10 (14. September 2004)

FettLIP schrieb:
			
		

> tja dann sieht das mit trailsfahren wohl eher schlecht für mich aus



Wieso ? Werde morgen wohl mit 1x9 antreten, also keine Ausreden hier ...


----------



## steppenwolf79 (14. September 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist noch im Zeitfenster    16:45 ist Abfahrt
> 
> @steppen 79
> 
> ...



huuuuuuuch


----------



## lxr (14. September 2004)

... und andere Hindernisse; habe am Sonntag auch auf dem Botnang-Trail (kurz vor der Holzrampe) einige Glasscherben entfernen müssen!


----------



## torte (14. September 2004)

Bin morgen auch wieder am Start    (pünktlichst um 16.45    )

Die Runde wie letzte Woche ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (15. September 2004)

@Steppi
Schau' mal, es geht auch noch früher ;-) Hab' mal vorsichtshalber Regenjacke- u. Hose im Gepäck.

Jaja, nennt mich ruhig ein Weichei...


----------



## KoS74 (15. September 2004)

Hi @Mittwochsfahrer,

trotz brennendem Interesse kann ich diesen Mittwoch und die nächsten leider nicht dabei sein (aber die lernerei hat ja bald ein Ende).

Wünsch euch trotzdem viel Spass und schaut, dass ihr früher aus dem Wald kommt als letzte Woche  . 
Oder fahrt wenigstens ohne getönte Brillen.


Gruß
KoS74


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. September 2004)

@zerg
Noch vor 7:00 Uhr  Da mach ich gerade Frühstück.  
Ich glaube wir warten das Wetter mal ab. Bei MAtsch muss das nicht sein. Da muss ich wieder putzen.

@KOS 
Wir geben uns Mühe.


----------



## zerg10 (15. September 2004)

Jammer' nicht. Heute wird gefahren


----------



## phen (15. September 2004)

Hallo!

Zerg, du hattest urlaub, stimmts? wie wars?

bald funktioniert mein rad wieder!! ich warte nur noch auf einen scheibenadapter von mountaincycle.      oder ich fahre nur mit vorderradbremse ... mal schauen!

mein fahrrad wird übrigen viel schwerer sein als vorher, habe mir gedacht ich muss mich anpassen 

phen


----------



## zerg10 (15. September 2004)

@ Phen
Gut war's, auch wenn ich Rennrad fahren musste. Ab wann bist Du denn wieder am Start ?
Und welche Teile kommen noch ans San Andreas ?


----------



## FXO (15. September 2004)

was ist denn jetzt eigentlich mit eurem "sommerabschlusstreffen"? da ich gerade erst geb.tag hatte würde ich ne kiste bier sponsern...wie wärs mit samstag?


----------



## steppenwolf79 (15. September 2004)

@ zerg & steppi

da es doch leicht frisch ist wollt ich wissen was ihr nacher so anzieht?? 
langarm und lange hose?
oder kurz?


----------



## zerg10 (15. September 2004)

@79
Unterhemd weiss/Feinripp u. Jogginghose   

Hab' heute morgen in der Hektik das Trikot vergessen u. muss deshalb mit Jacke/Weste und normaler Hose an den Start. Wenn's regnen sollte, hab' ich noch 'ne wasserdichte Hose dabei ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. September 2004)

Heute mal folgende Kombi.
Schuhe: VAns Rowley schwarz mit weißem hor. Streifen
Stümpfe : Schwarz (passend zum Schuh)
Schienbeinschoner TSG Schwarz / Grau
Kurze Hose in Schwarz 
Tennisarmbandage in Schwarz mit türkisfarbenem Schriftzug
T-Shirt kurz in grau oder Race FAce in Rot    mal sehen
Handschuhe Fox Grau / Schwarz
Helm Met Anaxagore 
Brille mit Orangen Gläsern
Camelback Mule mit ca. 2 Litern WAsser pur und div. Werkzeug.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.

Ach ja, ich fahr kurz.  

Nachtrag:
Evtl. zieh ich doch ein langes dünnes beigefarbenes Shirt von Adidas an. Hat viele Luftlöcher. Nicht vom stürzen


----------



## Sofax (15. September 2004)

Bei mir siehts ähnlich aus - allerdings werde ich die Brille in grau getönt nehmen


----------



## zerg10 (15. September 2004)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh, hier (Stuttgart-Feuersee) hat's gerade angefangen zu pissen.
Naja, noch is' ja Zeit ...


----------



## steppenwolf79 (15. September 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh, hier (Stuttgart-Feuersee) hat's gerade angefangen zu pissen.
> Naja, noch is' ja Zeit ...




hab mal den wetterstatus gechekt...soll bewölkt bleiben über uns...  
wenn s natürlich gerade wenn wir loswollen anfängt zu regnen muss der rennleiter abbruch befehlen...


----------



## zerg10 (15. September 2004)

Der Rennleiter bin ich und wir fahren bei jedem Wetter !!! Hier klart es nämlich gerade wieder auf ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. September 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rennleiter bin ich  ...


   

Aber nicht das Ihr mich dann wieder im Wald stehen lasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (16. September 2004)

Hiho,

war doch gestern eine recht lustige Gesellschaft und Runde, 6 Mann sind  schon 'ne Menge, auch wenn's mit den Abfahrtzeiten u. Pausen nicht immer so geklappt hat   
Diesmal wurde auch keiner zurückgelassen...

Muss jetzt noch die Bilder von den Bikes verkleinern, dann häng' ich die hier rein ...
Hab' gerade nochmal in den Prospekt geschaut, dass V10  hat 255mm Federweg (bei 150mm Negativfederweg).

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. September 2004)

Du solltest die Bilder nicht nebeneinander stellen. So wirst Du Dich nie für das V8 entscheiden   
Bringste mir das V10 mit


----------



## FettLIP (16. September 2004)

konnte gestern leider nicht so früh ausm büro.
da grade so schönes wetter ist werd ich das aber wahrscheinlich heut abend nachholen.

@zerg 
biste jetzt mit 1x9 unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## zerg10 (16. September 2004)

FettLIP schrieb:
			
		

> konnte gestern leider nicht so früh ausm büro.
> da grade so schönes wetter ist werd ich das aber wahrscheinlich heut abend nachholen.
> 
> @zerg
> biste jetzt mit 1x9 unterwegs gewesen?



Hab' dann doch das Fully genommen, aber die Strecke ist absolut 1x9 tauglich. Wenn's klappt, dann entweder Sonntag oder Mittwoch nochmal ...


----------



## FettLIP (16. September 2004)

ich nehm mal an ihr seid das gleiche wie am montag gefahren. 
also zumindest mit meinem dualer wär das ne üble schinderei aber bei dem gedanken die paar singletrails und burg d mit dem dualer anstatt mit der cc-feile zu fahren juckts mir schon in den fingern bzw. waden.


hiermit erkläre ich, das ich mit sofortiger wirkung alle smileys boykottiere


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. September 2004)

FettLIP schrieb:
			
		

> hiermit erkläre ich, das ich mit sofortiger wirkung alle smileys boykottiere



      

Die mag ich am liebsten


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. September 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Jammer' nicht. Heute wird gefahren



Den Satz leg ich ins Archiv. Wird dann zu gegebener Stunde eingebracht.


----------



## FettLIP (16. September 2004)

ich muss zugeben dass der choleriker smiley (der letzte) echt gut ist.


----------



## zerg10 (16. September 2004)

FettLIP schrieb:
			
		

> ich muss zugeben dass der choleriker smiley (der letzte) echt gut ist.



Der gehört aber schon fast als Avatar zum Steppenwolf. Hättest den gestern mal hören sollen


----------



## FXO (16. September 2004)

ich hab mich gerade nochmal etwas an der beschriebenen holzrampe vergnügt, die ist echt lustig...das coolste ist aber dass die erbauer da jetzt einen zettel drangehängt haben, der inhalt ist so in ungefähr dass man doch bitte die rampe nicht zerstören soll, auch wenn sie manchem etwas befremdlich erscheint,dass sie nur aus gefundenem holz erbaut wurde und dass sie nur ihren sport ausüben wollen und andere bitten dies zu respektieren. ausserdem sind sie jederzeit zur diskussion bereit und haben sogar eine emailadresse draufgeschrieben. find ich sehr gut...leider ist der förster in der gegend extrem aktiv und nur wenig diskussionsbereit(hab ich persönlich schon mitbekommen)

Was ist eigentlich mit samstag??????????niemand lust auf bier???(stellt euch hier den bier-smiley vor)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (16. September 2004)

@FXO
klar hab ich Lust auf Bier, aber bisher hat ja noch niemand Interesse an unsrerer "Abschlussveranstaltung" bekundet. Ausserdem sollte ich vorher noch meine neue Kurbel etc. montieren, die allerdings noch nicht da ist.


----------



## FXO (16. September 2004)

du hast doch genügend räder, oder?? dann muss man eben etwas werbung machen: SAMSTAG SOMMERVERABSCHIEDUNGSGRILLEN, WER IST DABEI???


----------



## Koeni (16. September 2004)

@FXO
Schon, aber wir wollten das in Markgröningen machen und da braucht man eigentlich fast ein HT um Spaß zu haben. Und leider ist da auch ein Rennen und da ist's wohl nicht so schlau sowas zu machen  .
Deshalb lass uns noch eine Woche warten, dann soll der Steppi sich sputen und schnell schnell sein HT zusammenbasteln und dann kann's losgehn


----------



## Backwoods (16. September 2004)

Hi,

back in good old germany!

wie siehts aus steppenwolf? wenn ich morgen wieder etwas ausgeschlafener bin damit ich nicht beim treten einpenn könnten wir uns in der nähe der kleinen strecke treffen. ich kann aber net vor 18:00 dort sein.

der rest ist natürlch auch willkommen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. September 2004)

@Koni
Bekundungen gab es schon ein paar. Du, Danger, FXO und ich.
Nächsten Samstag geht nicht. Da seid Ihr in B-Mais. Und ich bin nicht dabei. Ich könnt heulen. DAs aber nur am Rande 
HT muss noch bis Ende des Monats warten. Mein Laufrad ist fertig und kostet auch nicht schlecht. Bin auch noch an der Modellüberlegung. Ich bin zu kompliziert 

Wegen der Feier: Kann man dort auch ein geiles Lagerfeuer machen?? Sonst wird es ziemlich schnell kalt am Abend. Es sei denn 20:00 Uhr ist Ende. DA wir sicher auch ein Bier trinken werden, könnten wir ja ggf. auch CAMPEN. Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. September 2004)

@Backwoods 

Hört sich nicht schlecht an. Hab auch gar keinen Bock auf Tour.
Wenn Du vor 18:00 Uhr eh nicht kannst, trifft es sich gut für mich. 
Allerdings gar keine Ahnung wo das ist. Wo kann man sich treffen? Wann?


----------



## Koeni (16. September 2004)

@Steppi
Naja, also über ein Lagerfeuer freut sich da sicher keiner und dort campen wird wohl auch nicht drin sein. Ich dachte eher, dass wir dann schon ab mittags dort sind und's dann eben abends gemütlich ausklingen lassen.
(Dirk und ich können bei übermäßigem Biergenuß auch problemlos heimradeln  )


----------



## Backwoods (16. September 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Backwoods
> 
> Hört sich nicht schlecht an. Hab auch gar keinen Bock auf Tour.
> Wenn Du vor 18:00 Uhr eh nicht kannst, trifft es sich gut für mich.
> Allerdings gar keine Ahnung wo das ist. Wo kann man sich treffen? Wann?



Du könntest ja nach meinem hinweis neulich mit bleistift und dreieck auf der karte hantieren   aber ich schick dir ncoh ne pn oder mail


----------



## zerg10 (17. September 2004)

@FXO
Stell' das Bier mal noch ein wenig kalt. Das kriegen wir schon noch weg u. vielleicht kommt ja noch was dazu.

@Steppi
Was denn nun ? Felt oder Nox ? Du bist ja noch schlimmer als ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. September 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Was denn nun ? Felt oder Nox ? Du bist ja noch schlimmer als ich


Evtl. noch was anderes. Dazu brauch ich aber noch Info´s. Und die gibt es ganz schlecht.


----------



## gemini900 (17. September 2004)

Hallo Sonntagsfahrer,

an die von Euch, die mich noch nicht kennen, ich schreibe im Treat "vertical LB" und war schon mit ein paar Leuten von Euch unterwegs.
Prinzipiell sind wir geografisch gesehen ein kleiner Ableger von Euch, allerdings fahren wir keine Touren.
Wir fahren am Sonntag wieder. Wenn Ihr Lust habt, könnt Ihr ja Eure Vorstellungen im obengenanntem Thema eintragen. Wir freuen uns über jedes neue Gesicht.
Natürlich dürfen auch die schon bekannten Gesichter wieder mit  (Ich hoffe sogar das Ihr Euch aufrafft.)
See you

Gruß Marcus


----------



## zerg10 (17. September 2004)

Schlag mal 'ne Uhrzeit und 'nen Treffpunkt vor...


----------



## dangerousD (17. September 2004)

Huhu, bin auch noch da  

Und da ich heute frei genommen habe, nutze ich das gute Wetter, um mal die BMX-Strecke in INGERSHEIM auszutesten  Bericht folgt...


----------



## FXO (17. September 2004)

als bekennender Pyromane steh ich natürlich voll auf lagerfeuer mit Paletten und Benzin, möglichst 4-5m hoch...
in Nussdorf kann man sowas aber vergessen, die reiter ticken da aus.
Ich glaube halt nicht dass es noch so viele wochenenden gibt an denen das wetter passt...


----------



## dangerousD (17. September 2004)

So, nu' kommt er, mein Bericht:

Die Strecke in Ingersheim ist der Oberhammer! Bin voll begeistert, da ist echt für jede Könnensstufe was dabei   Wo soll ich anfangen? Am besten mit der Lage: direkt am Ufer des Neckar gelegen, mit Blick auf die Weinberge. Ziemlich ungestört, genug Platz zum Parken und Wiesen rings herum. Man könnte sagen idyllisch 

Die Strecke: nach dem mächtigen Starthügel geht es mit viel Speed auf einen Step-Up, den man am besten wegdrückt. Danach kommt mit gebührendem Abstand zum Schwung holen ein Double. Der hat's in sich, nämlich 7,5m Länge. An ihm bin ich noch gescheitert... mein Versuch, das Baby zu überspringen, endete in einer sauberen Zwei-Backen-Landung  Nach fünf Metern war meine Flugphase leider schon beendet, und ich kam vor dem Landehügel runter. Zum Glück mit hochgerissenem Vorderrad. Das führte in Konsequenz dazu, daß ich den Landehügel unfreiwillig als Absprung nutzte - immer noch mit richtig viel Speed - und fünf Meter weiter und zwei Meter tiefer schließlich mit meinem Hintern bremste...  Aber zurück zur Strecke: nach DEM Double kommt ein weiterer Step-Up von ähnlichen Ausmaßen, den man aber auch gut ausrollen kann. Die Größe macht's halt! 
Anschließend geht es in einen Rechtsanlieger, der mit einem Mini-Table aufgepeppt wurde. Lustig... dann wieder ein Step-Up, dicht gefolgt von einem Double. Anschließend hoher Rechtsanlieger, direkt dahinter ein dicker Double. Nach diesem Double dann noch eine Linkskurve (nur leicht überhöht) und schon ist man auf der Zielgeraden. Diese hat noch eine schöne "rhythm-section", eine Kombination aus Step-Down, kleinen Doubles und Wellen. 

Ihr seht, für jeden Geschmack ist was dabei. Als Anfänger kann man sich an der Zielgeraden versuchen, Fortgeschrittene nehmen den dritten Step-Up und die folgenden Doubles noch mit, und die Experten fliegen dann halt auch mal über die Hindernisse der Startgeraden.. Ich bezeichne mich mal als Fortgeschritten, bis auf den dicken Double habe ich alles geschafft und hatte auch noch Spaß dabei 

Genug geschwärmt, schaut Euch das Ganze am besten mal selbst an! Nach Ingersheim müßt Ihr Euch selbst finden, dort ist dann die MSC-BMX-Bahn ausgeschildert (am Edeka an der Hauptstrasse einbiegen und einfach den Schildern folgen!) Ich werde jetzt wohl des Öfteren mal vor Ort sein...  

Vielleicht kommen ja einige der Hardtail-Piloten mal mit? Ich meine da z.B. den FettLIP, gemini900 (wir sehen uns am Sonntag!), FXO und wie sie alle heißen... Koni brauche ich wohl nicht mehr zu überzeugen, nur beim Zerg wird's dauern. Der traut sich immer nicht raus aus Stuttgart    


@FXO:
Ich hoffe doch, Du bist in Nußdorf in der letzten Zeit nicht mehr gefahren? Die Strecke soll nicht mehr benutzt werden, der Verein hat echt Ärger mit den Pferde-Flüsterern bekommen. Jeder, der noch dort fährt, sorgt nicht unbedingt für eine Entspannung des Konfliktes... also bitte (auch wenn's schwer fällt) auf andere Strecken ausweichen. Z.B. Markgröningen (jetzt auch mit Dirts) oder eben Ingersheim. Ist eh' alles nahe beeinander...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (17. September 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> nur beim Zerg wird's dauern. Der traut sich immer nicht raus aus Stuttgart



  
Es sei denn er darf in den sicheren vier Wänden meines Passat nach B-Mais fahren und dort in der eigenen Bude übernachten  .


Wann gehst du wieder in Ingersheim fahren? Ich bin natürlich dabei.


----------



## gemini900 (17. September 2004)

@dangerousD

Du hast den Step Up in der Startgeraden auch geschafft, mit dem MTB??

Wenn ja verbeuge ich mich vor Dir.

Gruß Marcus


----------



## gemini900 (17. September 2004)

@zerg

see the treat vertical LB
Gruß Marcus


----------



## dangerousD (17. September 2004)

gemini900 schrieb:
			
		

> @dangerousD
> 
> Du hast den Step Up in der Startgeraden auch geschafft, mit dem MTB??
> 
> ...


Ah... ich wußte doch, ich habe was vergessen  Nee, den kann man aber prima absurfen. Ohne den großen Double vorher mitgenommen zu haben fehlt der Schwung für das Ding... das mit dem Verbeugen kann noch warten


----------



## Backwoods (18. September 2004)

Hi,

wie siehts eigentlcih morgen mit biken aus? ich hätte nachmittags zeit!
das wetter soll zwar etwas schlechter werden, aber mehr als nen kurzen schauer wirds wohl nciht geben

das big hit verstaubt schon im keller. allersings mangelt es ja in letzter zeit auch an strecken   

bleibt also nur hüpen am KK mit dem schweren gerät oder die runde durch den westen bzw von sifi aus richtung fk und dürrbach etc mit dem lightfreerider.

wer kommt mit? oder hat bessere vorschläge?


----------



## Koeni (18. September 2004)

War heute mit Jörg und Mike am KK.
Wenn ich morgen überhaupt fahre, dann mit den vertical LB Leuten.
Hätte auch Bock auf Markgröningen, aber das HT ist unfit.


----------



## dangerousD (18. September 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte auch Bock auf Markgröningen, aber das HT ist unfit.


...da fällt mir nur eins ein: ha-haaa!!! Na ja, das wird auch wieder. Wann kommt denn die Kurbel? Vielleicht können wir dann die Woche noch mal fahren...

Wegen morgen: werde auch bei den vertikalen Lundwigsburgern mitfahren... mal schauen, was so geht   Koni, sag Bescheid, falls Du mit willst. Im Großraumkombi  ist noch Platz für Dich...


----------



## torte (18. September 2004)

Ich hätte morgen auch Interesse an einem Ausritt    Ziel is mir egal


----------



## zerg10 (20. September 2004)

@Danger & Koni
Na wartet...    Ingersheim hört sich aber recht spannend an.

@Rest
Mittwochsausfahrt ? Zeit u. Strecke wie immer ?


----------



## steppenwolf79 (20. September 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Danger & Koni
> Na wartet...    Ingersheim hört sich aber recht spannend an.
> 
> @Rest
> Mittwochsausfahrt ? Zeit u. Strecke wie immer ?



@zerg...normalerweise schon,
aber http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7000&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=29726 sagt schlechtes wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (20. September 2004)

steppenwolf79 schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg...normalerweise schon,
> aber http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7000&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=29726 sagt schlechtes wetter



Hmm, 50% Regenrisiko ist, optimistisch betrachtet, fast trocken ;-)


----------



## torte (20. September 2004)

Heute is es trocken


----------



## zerg10 (20. September 2004)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> Heute is es trocken



Und deshalb werde ich bei mal testen, was der Gabeltausch in meinem Bikes für Vor- u. Nachteile mit sich bringt. Testrevier wird wohl der FK werden.


----------



## driver79 (20. September 2004)

werde am mittwoch höchstwarscheinlich auch dabei sein. hab ja um 13:00 uhr schule aus und da sollte es mir doch bis 16:30 uhr nach vaihingen reichen.


----------



## dangerousD (20. September 2004)

Werde Mittwoch abend sicher mal nach Markgröningen gehen. Falls also jemand Lust hat...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. September 2004)

So,
ich melde mich für diese Woche mal ab. War heute am Botnangtrail und bin die Rampe so 5 mal gesprungen. Dabei flog dann ein fetter Ast in mein Schaltwerk und hat ganze Arbeit geleistet. Schaltwerk verbogen. Damit meine ich die diese Teile links und rechts der Schaltröllchen. Sieht nicht aus als wäre es zu richten. Aber weiter. Verbogen ja, glücklicher Weise in die Richtung meines NAGELNEUEN Hinterrades. Daraus folgt, Schaltwerk ab in die Speichen und nun baumeln 2 Speichenhälften in der Gegend umher 
Werde morgen zu WW fahren und mein Rad abgeben Und dann hoffen das man für das Schaltwerk Ersatzteile bekommt.
HT muss jetzt bis wohl bis Oktober warten.  SCHEI$$EEEEEE

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Backwoods (20. September 2004)

Hi,

war gestern spätnachmittag noch unterwegs und hab mal dran gedacht die digicam mitzunehmen

hier mal einige impressionen von der strecke, die grade von unbekannter hand am DB entsteht. hab da noch nie jemand getroffen, obwohl die strecke schon regelmäßig befahren wird.

dem forst muss die strecke schon bekannt sein, da in der nähe bereits seit längerem ein "bauwagen" steht und seit letztem freitag direkt neben der strecke bäume markiert sind, die wohl ausgeforstet werden. bleibt also abzuwarten was dann mit der strecke passiert   

die jäger dürften sich an der stelle eigentlich nicht aufregen. hochsitzte hats in dem waldgebiet mehr als genug nur genau dort nciht und dass hat seine gründe. fussgänger hab ich bis jetzt auch immer nur ganz unten an dem northshore part (instabil) über den bach getroffen wo auch die beiden steilabfahrten sind. da unten zu bauen finde ich schwachsinnig. dass gibt eher früher als später ärger. da kommen viele wanderer und jogger vorbei.

wenn die strecke dass ausforsten übersteht könnte man ja noch was dazu basteln


----------



## Backwoods (20. September 2004)

sodele,

hier ist part 2/2

das nächste mal kommen die pics in die gallerie. ist mir hier zu umständlich (dauernd kleiner rechnen)


der seppenwolf weiss übringens wo's ist und kann sihc als guide betätigen. hier wird nix mehr veröffentlicht


----------



## torte (20. September 2004)

*staun* das schaut ja mal richtig geil aus  

Wann gehen wir da fahren Backwods ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (20. September 2004)

@steppi

Du bist aber auch echt ein Pechvogel! Gute Besserung  (das gilt Deinem Bike und dem Portemonnaie - yeah, old-school Rechtschreibung rulez! )


----------



## beat (20. September 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> sodele,
> 
> hier ist part 2/2
> 
> ...


Ha! Ich weiss auch wo's ist  ! Bin da zwar vor ungefähr anderthalb Jahren das letzte Mal vorbeigebiked, aber das erkennt man gleich wieder. Ist ja lustig, und ja auch praktisch mehr oder weniger vor Deiner/Eurer(Steppi!) Haustür. Nur ein Berg dazwischen, gelle?
Gibt's oberhalb von dem steilen Hang auch 'nen lohnenswerten, und nicht zu halsbrecherischen Trail, den ich mir mal antuen könnte??

Grüße
beat


----------



## zerg10 (21. September 2004)

Die NorthShore-Sachen siehen aber ziemlich hilflos aus, die wird der Förster/Pächter wohl allein schon aus Mitleid stehen lassen.    Das Steilstück sollte man dann schon testen   , vor allem, wenn's gleich hier um die Ecke ist. 

@Steppi
Bekommst den Orden für den Pechvogel des Jahres.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. September 2004)

Moin,
ja das Pech schlägt ab und zu, zu     
Danke für Eure Bekundungen   

@Beat
Ja, weit isses nicht wirklich. Hab den Spaten schon mal über die Schleifmaschine gezogen    Es müsste aber echt nochwas getan werden an der "Strecke". Da ist noch Platz und echt viel Holz.

@all
Besorgt Euch schonmal Klappspaten. Ihr wisst ja wir müssen "Omas GArten" neu gestalten. Aber die vorhandenen Sachen sind gut für einige hier zum üben. Nicht hoch und die Kicken auch nicht so. 

Gibt es zur Pechvogelkürung auch ein Funktions T-shirt   
Nat. mit einem Pechvogel drauf.


----------



## Floater (21. September 2004)

will heute bei verbessetem wetter jm fahren?
morgen abend markgröningen?


----------



## frank o (21. September 2004)

Hallo, wollte mich auch mal wieder melden...

Ich bin am WE den Odenwald Bike Marathon mitgefahren, mein 1. und wohl auch letzter Marathon, hatte einen riesen Abflug, den ich mal besser mit dem Gemini gemacht hätte , siehe Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=125946&page=5&highlight=odenwald

Ich bin nach dem Sturz jedenfalls noch die 46 km zu Ende gefahren, is ja nicht, mit so einfach mal aufgeben. Einer muss ja die Fahne hochhalten...

Vielleicht klappts ja mal dass wir zusammen biken gehn, sobald ich wieder hergestellt bin.

Gruss, Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. September 2004)

@frank_o
Das hört sich aber heftig an, Dein Sturz. Hab mal nachgelesen.
Wenn Du fit bist melde Dich. Bis dahin Gute Besserung.


----------



## zerg10 (21. September 2004)

frank o schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, wollte mich auch mal wieder melden...
> 
> Ich bin am WE den Odenwald Bike Marathon mitgefahren, mein 1. und wohl auch letzter Marathon, hatte einen riesen Abflug, den ich mal besser mit dem Gemini gemacht hätte , siehe Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=125946&page=5&highlight=odenwald
> 
> ...



Ich sag's ja, die Racing Ralphs taugen nix für unsere Waldböden. Gute Besserung.


----------



## Koeni (21. September 2004)

@Streckenbastler
So, jetzt muss ich da auch noch was dazu sagen. Und zwar finde ich, man sollte da nix großes dazu bauen. Mag sein, daß man dann mehr Spaß hätte, aber es könnte genausogut sein, dass die Kids(oder wer auch immer da was gebaut hat)die Strecke verlieren, weil große Sachen eben auch mehr auffallen etc. (hab die Bilder oben nicht angeschaut).
Wir wollten sicher auch nicht, dass irgendwer an einer Strecke rumbastelt, die wir gebaut haben.
Deshalb checkt doch erstmal wer das gebaut hat, bevor ihr da irgenwelche Riesensprünge reinstellt  .
Ja, gell ich bin aber sehr rücksichtsvoll  .


----------



## torte (21. September 2004)

So, Jungs und Mädels   

Wie schaut es morgen aus ? Is ja wieder Mi. und damit Zeit für eine entsprechende Ausfahrt   

16.30 Uni ?


----------



## driver79 (21. September 2004)

wenns wetter gut ist werd ich da sein. treffpunkt uni-teich?


----------



## Ex3kut0r (21. September 2004)

löschen?


----------



## Sofax (22. September 2004)

ohne Gabel heute leider auch ohne mich


----------



## steppenwolf79 (22. September 2004)

@all

werde heute auch nicht dabei sein...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. September 2004)

@sofax
Hast Du die eingeschickt? Schon eine Diagnose bekommen???


----------



## Sofax (22. September 2004)

@steppi
das einzige, was die mir tel sagen konnten war, ob das Ventil wohl undicht sei. Das wars nicht und dann könnten sie auch nichts sagen ich müsste sie dann halt wieder einschicken...
Seit heute morgen ist sie also wieder mit der Post unterwegs - zusammen mit 6,70 Paketgebühr!  und mir bleibt mal wieder nix als warten .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. September 2004)

@sofax

So wie ich das sehe, hast Du sicher den Konusring nicht demontiert. 
Sonst hättest Du heute Abend eine Tauschgabel eingebaut. 
Belegst hiermit den 2. Platz auf der Pechvogelliste.


----------



## driver79 (22. September 2004)

@ torte

heute noch dabei? schick dir mal per rm meine mobil-nr. falls du doch keine lust hast. werde dann so um 16:30 am teich sein.


----------



## Koeni (22. September 2004)

Es hat nicht zufällig noch jemand ein 68er Innenlager+ Kurbel rumliegen?
Die HiBikefritzen haben schon seit dem 16.09 meine Kohle, aber die Kurbel haben sie noch nicht weggeschickt. Vielleicht müssen die selber erst bestellen. Aber die Kurbel stand auf der Blowoutliste, da dachte ich, dass die sofrt kommt  . Wenn jetzt in B-Mais schlechtes Wetter ist will ich ein HT für den BikerX haben Ihr fiesen fiesen HiBiker .


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (22. September 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Die HiBikefritzen haben schon seit dem 16.09 meine Kohle, aber die Kurbel haben sie noch nicht weggeschickt. Vielleicht müssen die selber erst bestellen.



die Erfahrung hab ich auch schon mir denen gemacht, meine Kosequenz, ich bestell nur bei denen wenn's wirklich günstig ist und ich die Teile net dringend brauch. 

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## FXO (22. September 2004)

koni, wenn mein kurbel-k.führungsset die woche kommt hab ich bis zum we eine deore 3fsch kurbel und ein xt-innenlager übrig...


----------



## Sofax (22. September 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @sofax
> 
> So wie ich das sehe, hast Du sicher den Konusring nicht demontiert.
> Sonst hättest Du heute Abend eine Tauschgabel eingebaut.
> Belegst hiermit den 2. Platz auf der Pechvogelliste.



Ja, du hast recht - ich habe vorm Einpacken nochmal innegehalten und mich gefragt, ob ich den Ring jetzt besser runterschlage, damit ich ne Psylo-Chance habe oder ob ich das lieber unangetastet lasse, damit der Steuersatz auch nachher noch ohne Murren funzt. Und ich hab ihn drangelassen!

Übermorgen ruf ich bei denen an, damit ses gleich machen!!! sonst kauf ich mir noch nen Ersatzsteuersatz damit ich nächste Woche wieder fahrn kann.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. September 2004)

@sofax
Da schlägt man ja auch nicht wie wild drauf rum   
Mit Geduld und immer im Kreis herum geht das fast ohne Kratzer ab.
Aber ein Ersatzsteuersatz ist nicht die schlechteste Idee.

@Koni
Hab dem zerg meine Kurbel und Innenlager mitgegeben.


----------



## phen (23. September 2004)

Hallo an alle!

mein fahrrad ist wieder komplett, und ich würde mich freuen es auf einer sonntagsfahrt einfahren zu können! natürlich auch samstag oder freitag...

ich glaube, heute habe ich welche von euch am uni-teich gesehen. orangener pulli, tarnhose? ein zweiter mit einem roten specialized war auch dabei. ich war einer der biertrinkenden studenten am spar markt 

steppenwolf: schade, dass mit deiner schaltung! aber du kannst ja jetzt vorm fernsehen passiv-fahrrad fahren, bis deins wieder geht. kennst du schon sprung 5? der ist echt gut, habe ich mir gestern angeschaut.

gruss,
kai


----------



## driver79 (23. September 2004)

richtig    heut, nein gestern, waren sonntagsfahrer am uniteich.


der mitm orangefarbenen pulli war ich. war aber nen t-shirt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phen (23. September 2004)

netter wheelie übrigens!   

dafür war ich schon immer zu grobmotorisch


----------



## frank o (23. September 2004)

So, Leutz,
ich geh dann jetzt mal zur Computertomographiedingsbums.
Drückt mir die Daumen, dass nix gerissen ist...

Melde mich dann zurück,
Gruss, f.


----------



## FXO (23. September 2004)

@koni: meine kefü is gekommen, meld dich wenn du kurbeln+ innenlager brauchst...


----------



## torte (23. September 2004)

phen schrieb:
			
		

> ein zweiter mit einem roten specialized war auch dabei. ich war einer der biertrinkenden studenten am spar markt




Das war dann wohl ich mit dem Speci   

Aber wo is dort ein Spar-markt


----------



## Koeni (23. September 2004)

FXO schrieb:
			
		

> @koni: meine kefü is gekommen, meld dich wenn du kurbeln+ innenlager brauchst...



Danke für das Angebot, aber ich hab beides schon von Steppi bekommen.


----------



## zerg10 (24. September 2004)

@phen
Wer Bier trinken kann, kann auch biken, also bist Du nächste Woche wieder am Start  

@frank_o
Gute Besserung unbekannter Weise ...

@Daheimbleiber
Euch hier natürlich auch viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (24. September 2004)

Hallo, 

hier mal ein bisschen "off-Topic". Da wohl mein Tretlager hinüber ist will ich mir auch eine passende Kurbel zum Tretlager holen, kann mich aber nicht so recht entscheiden zwischen einer Truvativ Husselfelt (günstiger, stabiler (glaub ich zumindest) aber schwerer) und einem Holsfeller (leichter aber teurer). Was ist denn Eure geschätzte Meinung dazu (ihr kennt ja auch meinen Fahrstil).

Am Sonntag bin ich auf den Trails, wer kommt mit?

Gruß 
Holk


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. September 2004)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hier mal ein bisschen "off-Topic". Da wohl mein Tretlager hinüber ist will ich mir auch eine passende Kurbel zum Tretlager holen, kann mich aber nicht so recht entscheiden zwischen einer Truvativ Husselfelt (günstiger, stabiler (glaub ich zumindest) aber schwerer) und einem Holsfeller (leichter aber teurer). Was ist denn Eure geschätzte Meinung dazu (ihr kennt ja auch meinen Fahrstil).
> 
> ...


Wenn Du die Kohle hast und es nicht weh tut, würde ich Gewicht sparen. Stabil ist die Holzfeller allemal.


----------



## Floater (24. September 2004)

glaub ich auch, eine kurbel die den walde überlebt kann nicht wirklich schlecht sein.


----------



## Backwoods (24. September 2004)

nachdem es hier vohrhin so geschüttet hat das ich auf dem heimweg vom geschäft so nass wie selten zuvor geworden bin hab ich jetzt auch kein bock mehr auf ne schlammschlacht im wald.

schade eigentlcih, hatte gestern extra die mirage aufgeladen und den 20W Brenner am helm motiert    für besser kurvensicht.

jetzt fehlt mir nur noch der zusätliche selbergebastelte hochleistungsakku und dann könnten wir hier eigentlcih einen friday night ride einrichten

bin ab montag 2 wochen im urlaub und wollte morgen je nach wetter vielleicht nochmal fahren. will aber das verletzungsrisko minimieren und werde deswegen das big hit stehen lassen. wollte eh den dämpfer noch zum service bringen

wer ist noch daheimgeblieben und hat zeit? ne runde durch den westen oder rüber zum fk, oder auch über warmenbronn usw. usw.


----------



## phen (25. September 2004)

ich wäre dabei, wenns nicht unmenschlich schifft! schreib mal wann und ob du fährst!

gruß, kai


----------



## phen (26. September 2004)

Hallo! Hat heute jemand Lust zu fahren? ne runde am frauenkopf oder von der uni?

schreibt mal!

gruss,
kai


----------



## Backwoods (26. September 2004)

Hi,

biketechnisch war das wochenende ja voll der reinfall   hoffe ihr hattet in Bmais etwas mehr glück mit dem wetter.

@phen hatte heute leider keine zeit wegen volleyball. in nürtingen hats aber auch bis in den späten nachmittag durchgeregnet.

kaum ist das wochenende vorbei und schon wirds jedenfalls hier am himmel etwas heller  

ich lass euch jetzt hier im regen stehen und setzt mich morgen früh für 2 wochen in die sonne ab. aber ohne bike.

@ra.bretzeln: ich hab das innenlagerwerkzeug bei dir in den briefkasten geworfen


----------



## steppenwolf79 (26. September 2004)

@phen,

kennst du dich eigentlich am fk aus??


----------



## zerg10 (27. September 2004)

Wie wäre es mit 'ner Mittwochsrunde ? Vorausgesetzt, das Wetter hat sich bis dahin einigermassen beruhigt. 
16:30 am Uniteich (pünktlich!!!) ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. September 2004)

Wenn es regnet in den nächsten 2 Tagen sag ich mal ab. Obwohl ich heiss bin. Heute kommt hoffentlich meim Schaltwerk. Dann ist das Bike heute Abend fit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (27. September 2004)

Natürlich nur wenn's einigermassen trocken ist. Muss heute abend mal meine beiden Bikes checken, beim Fully ist der Steuersatz total locker.  

Die Tiogas bekommst Du übrigens unbenutzt zurück, die fetten Alberts waren top.


----------



## driver79 (27. September 2004)

kann leider am mittwoch nicht. hab bis 16:20 uhr schule.


----------



## torte (27. September 2004)

Also ich hätte am Mi. eigentlich auch wieder Bock


----------



## dangerousD (28. September 2004)

Moin Leutz,

da ich ja nicht dieses, sondern nun doch erst nächstes WE nach B-Mais fahre (siehe Ausflugs-Thread), möchte ich noch einmal auf das Schönwetter-Abschluß-Treffen auf einer der lokalen BMX-Bahnen zu sprechen kommen. Darauf hätte ich am WE Bock... es muß ja nicht unbedingt eine Bahn (Wald ist auch cool) sein, aber es bietet sich halt an. Von wegen nicht schmutzig machen  Wenn wir uns für eine Bahn entscheiden müssten, würde ich Ingersheim vorschlagen  Da kann man auch lustige Rennen gegeneinander fahren, die Bahn ist nicht ganz so anspruchsvoll wie Markgröningen.

Wie schaut's also aus, wer hätte Lust und Zeit???


----------



## boerni (28. September 2004)

@ dangerous d
klingt nett wär auch gern dabei.  man müsste mir nur verraten wo das ist und wie man da hin kommt.


----------



## FXO (28. September 2004)

...und wie kommt man da hin??


----------



## Koeni (28. September 2004)

A81 richtung Heilbronn. Von Stuttgart-Mitte ca. 30 Km.
Mir egal wo, ich bin dabei. Leider ist meine Kurbel noch nicht da(die mussten tatsächlich selber erst bestellen, ein Teil von der Blowoutliste wohlgemerkt  )
Mike hat mich zwar erstmal versorgt, aber trotzdem wär's besser mit der neuen Kombi.


----------



## torte (28. September 2004)

Mmhhhhhh...  Grillparty    *schmatz* 

Das klingt wie für mich gemacht   

Aber wie schaut es denn nun morgen aus, fahren oder fahren ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. September 2004)

Wenn das Wetter hält und mein Besuch bis dahin weg ist bin ich auch an Bord.
@zerg 
Ich könnte auch das Turborost mitbringen    ohne "Steinkohle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (29. September 2004)

So wie's aussieht treff' ich mich mit dem Steppenwolf um 16:30 an der Brücke über die Autobahn zwischen Rohr u. Oberaichen.

@Party
Jahresabschlussfeier ist klar. Grillen u. chillen wäre auch fein. Zur Not auch mit Steinkohle   Wobei mir die BMX-Bahn als Treffpunkt nicht so richtig gefallen will. Wäre nicht irgendwas an den Unitrails oder so besser ?


----------



## dangerousD (29. September 2004)

Jaja, der Zerg will wieder nicht raus aus dem großen S... 

Im Prinzip ist es mir egal, wo es hingeht. Hauptsache ein bißchen fahren... Wegen Grillen: in Ingersheim könnte das schwierig werden (weiß nicht, ob das dort so gern gesehen ist). In Markgröningen würde es keinen stören... sage ich mal so.

Falls nochmal jemand den Link für Ingersheim braucht: BMX-Bahn Ingersheim 

Die Beratungsphase ist hiermit enigeläutet


----------



## zerg10 (29. September 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, der Zerg will wieder nicht raus aus dem großen S...



Hast Recht, was will ich schon in der Provinz ? 

Aber im Ernst, BMX-Bahn is' ja eigentlich nur was für die Leute, die auch das entsprechende Bike haben u. somit verkleinert sich der Kreis schon.
Deshalb mein Vorschlag mit den Uni-Trails, die kennt jeder, da ist für jeden was dabei u. da gibt es genug Grillplätze.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. September 2004)

Ist halt schwierig das Rost im Rucksack von Trail zu Trail zu fahren   
Wir können ja am Botnangtrail eine Raceparty machen   Mit Zeitnahme. Gegrillt wird im Garten vom Forsthaus   
Nu wieder im Ernst, ich geh zur Bahn aber auch in den Wald.
An der Burg D kann man grillen und dillern. Was allerdings schnell erschöpft ist.
@zerg 
Ein Bike für die Bahn hast Du ja. Mit meinem war ich zwar schnell aus der Puste aber das war auch Geil und ging gut.


----------



## zerg10 (29. September 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> An der Burg D kann man grillen und dillern. Was allerdings schnell erschöpft ist.
> @zerg
> Ein Bike für die Bahn hast Du ja. Mit meinem war ich zwar schnell aus der Puste aber das war auch Geil und ging gut.



Burg wäre lustig, müsste man evtl. ein paar Stellen nachshapen   

Und mir geht es bei der Feier hauptsächlich darum, dass sich auch andere (tde, beat, holle, usw.) mal wieder "trauen".


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. September 2004)

Noch Ein Vorschlag:
Falls die meisten nicht zur Bahn wollen, könnten wir auch zu den Hometrails der Vertical LB. Ich meine den mit dem Waldparkplatz. Kann man sicher grillen da nicht trocken und dann zum Trail hoch fahren und heizen. 

Ich muss sagen das mir dieser Vorschlag mit am besten gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. September 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> mal wieder "trauen".



Ich denke ehr das die Jungs keinen Bock haben. Weil Touren fahren wir ja nun wirklich genug. Halt mit einem geringerem Tempo und etwas abgespeckter. 
Und nicht zu vergessen, halt an der Uni.
Würde mich auch freuen mal wieder jemanden zu sehen.


----------



## zerg10 (29. September 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Noch Ein Vorschlag:
> Falls die meisten nicht zur Bahn wollen, könnten wir auch zu den Hometrails der Vertical LB. Ich meine den mit dem Waldparkplatz. Kann man sicher grillen da nicht trocken und dann zum Trail hoch fahren und heizen.
> 
> Ich muss sagen das mir dieser Vorschlag mit am besten gefällt.



Auch okay, wenn die Verticals nix degegen haben. Vor allem weil's ausserhalb von Stuttgart ist (Gell, Dirk   ).


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. September 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch okay, wenn die Verticals nix degegen haben. Vor allem weil's ausserhalb von Stuttgart ist (Gell, Dirk   ).



A wa


Die machen mit


----------



## Floater (29. September 2004)

wäre am WE auch dabei.
könnte auch einen schwenkgrill anbieten.
bahn wäre mir markgröningen lieber als ingersheim, aber das hat sich ja eh erledgt, oder?
samstag oder sonntag?


----------



## torte (29. September 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> So wie's aussieht treff' ich mich mit dem Steppenwolf um 16:30 an der Brücke über die Autobahn zwischen Rohr u. Oberaichen.




Bitte WO


----------



## zerg10 (29. September 2004)

S-Bahn S2 oder S3 Richtung Flughafen, Haltestelle Oberaichen raus, rechts den Berg hoch, dann oben rechts abbiegen u. ca. 300m auf der Strasse. Dann biste da. 
Ich allerdings nicht, weil ich gerade in Excellisten versinke


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (29. September 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> S-Bahn S2 oder S3 Richtung Flughafen, Haltestelle Oberaichen raus, rechts den Berg hoch, dann oben rechts abbiegen u. ca. 300m auf der Strasse. Dann biste da.
> Ich allerdings nicht, weil ich gerade in Excellisten versinke



Excel isch halt scho das weltweit größte ERP-System   

@Steppi: ruf mich mal an wenn Ihr wieder da seid. 

gruß
ra.


----------



## Koeni (29. September 2004)

Bin immernoch für BMX-Bahn  .


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. September 2004)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> @Steppi: ruf mich mal an wenn Ihr wieder da seid.
> ra.



Hätte ich gerne gemacht. 
Aber: 
wir wollten uns 16:30 treffen
somit kann ich Deinen Post von 16:35 nicht verwerten 

@Torte 

Du musst früher antworten :q
Die Strecke ist ideal für Anfänger. Vorrausgesetzt, Deine Stütze ist etwas kürzer  Wirst Du nun eine neuer Nachbar von mir ?

Da der zerg nicht konnte und sich alle anderen zu spät gemeldet hatten, war ich auch nicht bikenda es das regnen begonnen hatte. Aber nicht so lange.


----------



## Floater (29. September 2004)

sollten wir jetzt wegen WE abstimmen?

im wald wär natürlich auch ertwas build&ride möglich

aber bmx bahn ist ja auch immer gut!    

weiß jemand neues aus kwheim?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. September 2004)

KWH wäre auch ne Maßnahme. Hast Du eine Ahnung von diese Spedition am Güterbahnhof ist? In Markgröningen hat uns einer gesagt, dass es genau das richtige für uns wäre. Da waren nur Koni und ich da. Er meinte die Sprünge wären unterschiedlicher Größe. Was auch immer das heißt. Und mehrere Lines.
Waiblingen sah auch gut aus.

Keine Ahnung, ich halt mich jetzt mal raus 

Wie gesagt, der Trail bei den LB´s ist auch gut und für alle was. Da kommen evtl. auch die die sich nicht "trauen"


----------



## Koeni (29. September 2004)

An ner Bahn wäre halt besser, dass auch mal ien paar Leute nur rumhocken und schwätzen oder zuschauen können, währrend das bei den anderen Strecken irgendwie komplizierter ist.
Das mit "Ich hab kein HT" klingt ähnlich wie "Ich bin die Sissi", weil wir alle nette Burschen sind, und auch gerne mal unsere Bikes verleihen. Da kann sich dann jeder das für sein Gewicht passende zocken und rumdüsen. Ist dann quasi eine Probefahrt und schwups haben alle HTs, weil's allen so Spaß gemacht hat  

BMX-Bahn,BMX-Bahn, OLEOLE


----------



## torte (29. September 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Torte
> 
> Du musst früher antworten :q
> Die Strecke ist ideal für Anfänger. Vorrausgesetzt, Deine Stütze ist etwas kürzer  Wirst Du nun eine neuer Nachbar von mir ?
> ...




Tschuldigung   

Mein Abteilungsleiter hat micht kurzfristig zu ner Besprechung abgeholt *kotz* und die ging auch noch länger wie 16.30   

Ich würd gerne dein Nachbar werden     aber der "Vermieter" hat sichs anderst überlegt und möchte nun nimmer vermieten, sondern verkaufen    Leider ahb ich im Moment nicht das nötige Kleingeld   
Aber ich such weiter in deiner Ecke, du entkommst mir nicht   

Meine Stütze is nun übrigens kürzer   Eigens in Bischofsmais von der Mechanikerin nen Rohrabschneider und ne Feile geborgt.



Also ich bin am WE auf jeden Fall dabei, egal wann und wo  *feier*


----------



## dangerousD (29. September 2004)

Also, Koni's Argumente sind eigentlich gar nicht mal so schlecht. Dem würde ich mich anschließen. Soll heißen: BMX-Bahn, BMX-Bahn - oleoleole. Ole.

Nur welche? 

In KWH sind halt "nur" Dirts, das ist für Erstmals-Dirt-Hardtail-User-und-in-der-Regel-nicht-Springer sicher eher schwierig. Auf so einer BMX-Bahn kann man halt noch ein wenig rum rollen, auch wenn man das Springen nicht so beherrscht. Ich sag nur "Pushing" , gelle, Onkel Mike?!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. September 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> "Ich hab kein HT"


Ich war´s nicht    OLE OLE OLE

Dann nehmen wir doch die BAhn.
Dafür waren: 
Danger 
Koni
Jörg 
Steppi (vom Prinzip auch) fand nähmlich scho cool 
Torte auch

dagegen wenn auch nur bedingt
Zerg 

Backwoods ist nicht da und der Holk schreibt net. Obwohl online. Hab´gesehen  

tde beat und Holle melden sich nicht.

Evtl. kann mal jemand den Verein nach Holzbohlen fragen. Die sollen im Container liegen. Danger, Du? Würde gerne den ein oder anderen Double noch bekommen   

@torte
Welchen Stützendurchmesser hast Du? Es gibt Reduzierhülsen für 11 Euro beim Kaiser und ich hab noch eine Ritchey Comp 27,2 liegen. Abgesägt versteht sich. Dann kannst auch mal ordentlich versenken.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. September 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> wenig rum rollen,



Ah, der Dirk war schneller.
1. Ich surf total cool die Wellen   
2. Beim Step up muss ich bremsen sonst überflieg ich das Ding total  
Naja, nicht ganz.   Deshalb das Brett   
3. Dann hab ich keine Puste mehr.

4. Pushing ist Kindersache. Evtl. ist der kl. Dicke vom letzen mal da. 
Der macht das dann mit Dir   


Wer ein wenig Lust hat muss nicht nur rollen.  Das Surfen üben ist schon mal ganz nett und hilft sicher auch auf dem Trail.


----------



## beat (30. September 2004)

Grueziwohl allseits!
Bin noch am Leben ! Von Holle und tde hab' ich allerdings auch schon länger nix gehört. Die wollten sich eigentlich mal zwecks Rennradausfahrt mit mir und Thommi melden.
Ansonsten hatte ich in den letzten Tagen (fast schon Wochen) keine Zeit zum Biken. Wenn ich so von Euren geplanten Grillfesten lese komme ich schon auf den Geschmack. Nur bin ich jetzt erstmal 'ne Woche in Südtirol. Danach könnte man gerne mal wieder eine gemeinsame Tour (in welchem Tempo auch immer  ) in Angriff nehmen. Werde mich wieder melden und wünsche Euch einstweilen besseres Wetter  !

@steppi&koeni: der Northshore bei Leonberg wartet doch immer noch auf Euch, oder? Würde zu gerne mal sehen, wie den jemand "abfährt"  !

Gruß
beat


----------



## zerg10 (30. September 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war´s nicht    OLE OLE OLE
> 
> Dann nehmen wir doch die BAhn.
> Dafür waren:
> ...



Nagut, dann füge ich mich als Demokrat der Mehrheit  und komme zur Bahn.
Fragt sich nur zu welcher ?  Kann das mal einer final posten ? Wie machen wir das mit der Logistik (z.B. Grill, Kohle, Hummer, Champagner, Kavier) ?

@torte & ra.
Macht ihr in Eurem Laden auch gerade die Jahresplanung ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. September 2004)

Samstag oder Sonntag?? Uhrzeit?
Wetterbericht von heute morgen in Bildern:
Samstag: Sonne + hellgraue Wolke
Sonntag: Sonne

Bitte eine schnelle Entscheidung. Muss planen.

Wenn es zeitlich passt am WE will ich morgens nochmal zum KK. Hat wer Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (30. September 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Backwoods ist nicht da und der Holk schreibt net. Obwohl online. Hab´gesehen



so richtig online war ich gar nicht, ich hab halt morgens mal das Forum aufgemacht, kurz überflogen und bin eben net rausgegangen. 

Ich hab mich bisher aus der Diskussion rausgehalten weil ich noch nicht sagen kann ob ich überhaupt mitkommen kann. Samstag sind wir eingeladen, wenn könnte ich nur Sonntags. Was den Treffpunkt anbelangt bin ich da vollkommen weltoffen und emotionslos, ich verlass mich auf Euer guten Geschmack. 

@zerg: nee keine Geschäftsjahresplanung, nur das Übliche

Grüsse ra.


----------



## Floater (30. September 2004)

also ich weiß, wo die trails in kw-heim sind. 
mit grillen sollte man sih halt dort etwas bedeckt halten, weil die nachbarn sich schon mal wegen gekröhle beschwert haben.
paletten waren das letzte mal reichlich vorhanden.
bei den leuten, die mitkommen sollte es von der schwierigkeit her eigentlich keine probleme geben(konnte ja den zerg und den torte in b-mais begutachten), aber sind halt alles dirt-doubles(aber paletten...)
samstag oder sonntag? uhrzeit?


----------



## zerg10 (30. September 2004)

Also dann:

Sonntag, 3.10. (Tag der dt. Einheit  ) ab 14:00Uhr auf der BMX-Bahn Kornwestheim.
Ohne Grillen, dafür mit Bier ?


----------



## boerni (30. September 2004)

ich würd auch gern am sonntag vorbei kommen weiss aber nicht wo die strecke in kwheim ist kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Koeni (30. September 2004)

Neenee, nix Kornwestheim.
Da ist nicht für jeden was dabei.
Markgröningen wäre perfekt, weil:
BMX-Bahn, Dirtjumps auch für Anfänger, Grillen dürfte wohl auch niemanden stören und selbst Gegröhle geht in Ordnung  




			
				zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> ...BMX-Bahn Kornwestheim...



Hey Du Stadtmensch, die Kornwestheimer BMX-Bahn ist schon seit Ewigkeiten abgerissen  .


----------



## driver79 (30. September 2004)

also so wie ich das jetzt gelesen hab soll die fete auf ner bmx bahn am sonntag stattfinden. klingt gut. hab da noch nix vor. lad mich somit selbst ein, da's ja sonst keiner tut  . wäre auch für ne richtige bmx-bahn, wie z.b. markgröningen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FettLIP (30. September 2004)

wenn ich am sonntag schon so früh da bin komm ich auch. bmx- bahn ist gut. hab halt kein auto aber ich hab mir ja schon ausgedacht wie nach markgröningen mit hilfe des lokalansässigenöffentlichenpersonsennahverkehrsunternehmens komm.


----------



## dangerousD (30. September 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Neenee, nix Kornwestheim.
> Da ist nicht für jeden was dabei.
> Markgröningen wäre perfekt, weil:
> BMX-Bahn, Dirtjumps auch für Anfänger, Grillen dürfte wohl auch niemanden stören und selbst Gegröhle geht in Ordnung
> ...



Ich wiederhole mich nur ungern, aber ich muß mich Koni schon wieder anschließen  In Markgröningen wäre halt für jeden was dabei. Also halten wir mal Sonntag nachmittag fest. Wie lange ich Zeit habe, kann ich leider noch nicht sagen (man hat ja auch noch andere Verpflichtungen...), aber zwei Stunden sollten schon drin sein. Einen nagelneuen Grill hätte ich auch noch...


Und vielleicht (aber nur vielleicht) kann ja der eine oder andere Samstag spät nachmittag mit nach Ingersheim. Weiß noch nicht genau, ob ich gehe. Aber wenn, dann gibt's 'nen Post


----------



## Floater (30. September 2004)

hmmm mir wäre früher(vormittaggeg 10 treffen) fast lieber-lässt sich das einrichten


----------



## Koeni (1. Oktober 2004)

Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund  .
Wollte noch kurz das Wetter checken vor ich aus dem Haus gehe und da erreicht mich doch glatt die Mail, dass meine HiBikebestellung nicht lieferbar sei und, dass ich das Geld rückerstattet bekomme. Ich glaube eher, dass die sauer sind auf meine (nicht sehr nette)Mail und deshalb storniert haben  , aber schei$ drauf, auf solche Leute hab ich kein Bock.

Wo gibt's 'ne günstige zweifach Kurbel/Bashguard-Kombi, ich brauche Tipps


----------



## zerg10 (1. Oktober 2004)

@Koni
Ich sach's ja, HiBike... Ich glaube in der neuen Rider waren ein paar Angebote drin.

@Driver
Hier gibt es keine Einladungen, kommen kann, wer Zeit und Lust hat.   

@All
Dann also ab 10:00 auf der BMX-Bahn in Markgrönnigen (Wegbeschreibung steht hier irgendwo in diesem Thread). 

CU,
Matthias

P.S.: Das muntere Abreissspiel geht weiter, der kleine NorthShore (Anlieger mit Sprung) am Degerloch-DH ist auch professionell verstört worden


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (1. Oktober 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Wo gibt's 'ne günstige zweifach Kurbel/Bashguard-Kombi, ich brauche Tipps



ich glaub da hab ich was für Dich schreib mal an [email protected] mit einem schönen Gruß von mir, da hab ich eine Holzfeller mit 2 Blätter + Bashguard + Gigapipe DH Innenlager + Versandkosten für 190 Euro bestellt (andstelle von über 300). Man bekommt auf seine Mail i.d.R. innerhalb von Minuten antwort und schneller versand (hab am Mittwoch überwiesen und am Donnerstag ist die Ware raus. )

Wenn ich jetzt noch die Ware bekomme ist der Laden ein echter Tipp. Ich geb Dir Bescheid ob auch was ankommt, müßte ja spätestens morgen da sein. 

Vergiss Hi-Bike, die Kerle haben mich schon so aufgeregt und haben überhaupt kein Service-orientiertes Denken. 

Gruß ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Oktober 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @
> der kleine NorthShore (Anlieger mit Sprung) am Degerloch-DH ist auch professionell verstört worden


War da ein Shore    Oder irrst Du in der Location


----------



## zerg10 (1. Oktober 2004)

War im mittleren Streckenabschnitt, ca. 20m vor der ersten "Anliegerkurve", da ging ein kleiner Weg rechts runter. 
Jetzt kann man allerdings nur noch die Ruine bestaunen. (Gruß an den Baumeister, war bestimmt 'ne Menge Arbeit...)


----------



## Koeni (1. Oktober 2004)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub da hab ich was für Dich schreib mal an [email protected] mit einem schönen Gruß von mir, da hab ich eine Holzfeller mit 2 Blätter + Bashguard + Gigapipe DH Innenlager + Versandkosten für 190 Euro bestellt (andstelle von über 300). Man bekommt auf seine Mail i.d.R. innerhalb von Minuten antwort und schneller versand (hab am Mittwoch überwiesen und am Donnerstag ist die Ware raus. )
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt noch die Ware bekomme ist der Laden ein echter Tipp. Ich geb Dir Bescheid ob auch was ankommt, müßte ja spätestens morgen da sein.
> 
> ...



Der ist auf jeden Fall gut, hab da meine TSG Protektoren und meinen Casco Viper bestellt. Ging schnell, war einwandfrei und als ich die Rechnung verschlampt hatte, hab ich gleich eine neue geschickt bekommen.
Das war bei Dir auch eBay, oder ?


----------



## Floater (1. Oktober 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Der ist auf jeden Fall gut, hab da meine TSG Protektoren und meinen Casco Viper bestellt. Ging schnell, war einwandfrei und als ich die Rechnung verschlampt hatte, hab ich gleich eine neue geschickt bekommen.
> Das war bei Dir auch eBay, oder ?



mein tipp:www.100prozentbike.de
ich hab die fsa pounder von denen. kostet gerade wieder etwas mehr.
ansonsten viele günstig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steppenwolf79 (1. Oktober 2004)

@backwoods und alle anderen big hit kenner,

was ist eigentlich der unterschied zwischen dem specialized big hit expert und dem big hit 2004 comp????


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (1. Oktober 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Der ist auf jeden Fall gut, hab da meine TSG Protektoren und meinen Casco Viper bestellt. Ging schnell, war einwandfrei und als ich die Rechnung verschlampt hatte, hab ich gleich eine neue geschickt bekommen.
> Das war bei Dir auch eBay, oder ?



ich bin nur über Ebay auf ihn aufmerksam geworden. Da er aber nicht das angboten hatte was ich wollte, hab ich ihm ne Mail gemacht.

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Oktober 2004)

steppenwolf79 schrieb:
			
		

> @backwoods und alle anderen big hit kenner,
> 
> was ist eigentlich der unterschied zwischen dem specialized big hit expert und dem big hit 2004 comp????


Backwoods ist im Urlaub. Nächste Woche auf noch. Schau doch mal auf der Internetseite rein. Sind glaube nur Ausstattungsoptionen. Dämpfer, Gabel, und das andere Zeugs. Aber hier in Stuttgart gibt es einige Händler. LAss Dich doch beraten. In Büsnau ist auch einer.

Kommst Du Sonntag?


----------



## driver79 (1. Oktober 2004)

@ zerg

danke für die aufklärung  

aber ich muß mich wieder ausladen. wede am sonntag mit den ulmern ne runde fahren. entscheidung fiel mir nicht leicht, aber mal wieder richtig   dh fahren muß auch mal sein.


euch trotzdem viel spaß
cya


----------



## Thaischarf (1. Oktober 2004)

steppenwolf79 schrieb:
			
		

> @backwoods und alle anderen big hit kenner,
> 
> was ist eigentlich der unterschied zwischen dem specialized big hit expert und dem big hit 2004 comp????



Die Gabel und der Dämpfer... Der Dämpfer hat weniger Hub (8.1/6.8 Zoll Expert und 7.5/6.2 Zoll Comp) also auch weniger Fedeweg am Heck. Expert Juniort T. und das Comp hat eine Dirt Jumper 2 mit 150mm FW.

Die Gabel sind aber OEM Versionen, nicht mit den Seriengabeln von M verwechseln, das Innenleben ist zum Teil anders.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Oktober 2004)

@driver
Wo geht es hin?
ich hab im DD was von einer DH Piste, im Bau, gelesen. Weisst Du da was? Soll in Albstadt sein oder entstehen oder was weiss ich.


----------



## Freeloader (1. Oktober 2004)

Meines wissens wird die aber erst nächstes jahr geschaufelt (in Albstadt) 

Achso mein tip: www.bikeparts-online.de 

Aber ich hab von nem Rennen morgen in Messstetten(auch in Albstadt) gehört, hab allerdings 0 infos dazu


----------



## steppenwolf79 (1. Oktober 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Kommst Du Sonntag?



gute frage muss mal kucken ob ich da zeit hab und nicht zu zerstört bin. arbeite doch immer samstag nachts...  

wolltest du am so morgen KK fahrn?? 

greez


----------



## Koeni (1. Oktober 2004)

@Ra
Nachdem ich überall nach Angeboten gesucht hab, hab ich mich entschieden bei gocycle zu bestellen. Wie Du gesagt hast, hat er sich nach wenigen minuten gemeldet und mir das Angebot mit Bild geschickt.
190 ist ein sehr guter Preis, lässt meinen Geldbeutel aber trotzdem bluten wie 'ne geschlachtete Sau  (lieber nicht in DM umrechnen), aber bevor ich mir so ein Shimano oder CMP Mist etc. an's Bike schraube, beiß ich lieber nochmal die Zähne zusammen und bestell die Holzfeller, mach se an's Fully und die Hussefelt an's HT. Also Augen zu und den Überweisungsknopf drücken.

@all
Treff mich morgen mit Steppi um halb zehn(ja richtig gelesen, halb zehn  )am KK-Parkplatz, wer kommt noch?
Hat wer abgefahrene Hayes-Beläge rumliegen, von denen ich die Federn haben kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torte (1. Oktober 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Treff mich morgen mit Steppi um halb zehn(ja richtig gelesen, halb zehn  )am KK-Parkplatz, wer kommt noch?
> Hat wer abgefahrene Hayes-Beläge rumliegen, von denen ich die Federn haben kann?



9.30 Uhr an einem SAMSTAG ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 *derwarmalgut*

... aber ich überlege dann doch... Kannst mir mal ne Anfahrtsbeschreibung per PN zukommen lassen (für den Fall das ich es um die Zeit doch aus dem Bett schaffe)

@all

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken für ein drittes bike  

Ums genau zu sagen, ein Hardtail für bikerX und dual    Ich bin süchtig   ) (war die Woche schon 2 mal auf der BMX-Bahn hier am Ort hopsen   


ca. 1000 Öcken hat der Finanzminister genehmigt.

Was könnt ihr denn empfehlen ? 

NICOLAI is ja mal böse teuer musste ich feststellen.

Die Konas sprechen mich da schon eher an...

zb. das Stuff 05,   das cowan 05 is ja gleich wieder einiges teurer 

oder lieber nur nen Rahmen kaufen und dann selber zusammen stellen ? (wird dann natürlich gleich wieder teurer... aber ich hätte die Teile die ich will.... verzwickt verzwickt

oder doch was ganz anderes ???

und vor allem in welcher Rahmengrösse ?


Das müssen wir am So. mal beschnacken   


So, und nun such ich hier im Thread die Anfahrtsbeschreibung für SO.


----------



## driver79 (1. Oktober 2004)

@steppi

werd morge nach messstetten fahren. am so gehts mal wieder nach bmais. diesmal vielleicht bei schönem wetter fahren  

@Freeloader

infos zu morgen in messtetten hier


----------



## FettLIP (1. Oktober 2004)

@floater: hält die pounder was aus? überleg mir die auch zu kaufen.

@chris: will auch mit nach bmais, ich meld mich noch


----------



## steppenwolf79 (1. Oktober 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Treff mich morgen mit Steppi um halb zehn(ja richtig gelesen, halb zehn  )am KK-Parkplatz.QUOTE]
> 
> @koni + steppi
> ...


----------



## boerni (1. Oktober 2004)

@ torte
bin das cowan 05 gefahren sehr sehr nett. kann man empfehlen. hat auch keine steckachse am hinterrad mehr. kostet aber ca. 1469 euro. aber dafür bekommt man ein rad mit netten details wie verschiebbare ausfallenden, angeschweisster rotor und eine sehr gute kettenführung. wenn du es willst ich kann es dir billiger klar machen 
gruss
björn


----------



## dangerousD (1. Oktober 2004)

... und wer bringt mir ein Knoppers mit??? 

Also Leute, jetzt mal Budder bei die Fische. Ich brauche Fakten für Sonntag!  

Erstens: WANN geht es nun los ? Einigen wir uns auf UM ZEHN oder was??

Zweitens: WER ist jetzt alles dabei ?

Drittens: WAS brauchen wir zum ESSEN, TRINKEN ETC. ??? Meinereiner könnte den Grill mitbringen samt Kohle. Müßte ich nur vorher wissen... Und um zwölf gibt's Mittag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torte (1. Oktober 2004)

@ boerni

Was is bei dir "billiger" ?  Wo gibts denn hier nen Dealer ? Da könnte ich ja mal Probefahren   

@ dangerousD

FAKTEN   

Erstens: Also ich bin um 10 dort... wenn ichs finde (Wo is denn das dort im Ort ? )

Zweitens: _WER ist jetzt alles dabei ?_  ICH   

Drittens: Wenn du nen Grill bringst, muss ich keinen bringen lol Ich hab mein Grillgemüse schon besorgt. Fehlt noch was ?


----------



## Koeni (1. Oktober 2004)

Gut, dann einigen wir uns jetzt endgültig auf Markgröningen am Sonntag ab 10Uhr.
Die Bahn ist hinter dem Schul-und Sportzentrum. Also falls im Ort gefragt werden muss, kann es sein, dass die Leute von der Bahn nix wissen, aber wo das Gymnasium ist sollte einem jeder erklären können.

Wir erwarten:

Floater, Steppi, DangerouseD, zerg, boerni, torte,FXO?
noch jemanden vergessen ?

Nochmal der Aufruf an eventuell heimliche Mitleser. Ein guter Zeitpunkt uns mal kennen zu lernen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Oktober 2004)

Biete mich wieder als Spurenleser an. Kenne Die Strecke nach Mark G   
Wenns um 10 los geht, fahre ich hier ab 9:30 los. Setze mich auch gerne in einen geräumigen Van oder ähnliches und lass mich fahren . Inkl.Bike versteht sich.    Wer will mir, oder uns, nachfahren????


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Oktober 2004)

Ach ja, bin mit Koni ab 9:30 am KK. Wer kommt noch.
Ich schaue 8:45 hier rein. Meine Nummer habt Ihr ja. Für evtl. Wegbeschreibungen


----------



## Floater (2. Oktober 2004)

FettLIP schrieb:
			
		

> @floater: hält die pounder was aus? überleg mir die auch zu kaufen.
> 
> @chris: will auch mit nach bmais, ich meld mich noch




fahr sie jetzt ein paar monate(nach diversen ausgenudelten alu kurbeln) macht echt guten eindruck. ist auch rischtig schön schwer und aus stahl(hält also), aber eben nicht so schwer, wie ne richtige bmx kurbel a´la chieftain cranks.
der einzige kritikpunkt, das mit dem kurbel lackieren hätten sie sich wieder mal speren können!


----------



## dangerousD (2. Oktober 2004)

OK, mir wisset jetzt, wer kommet  ABER: wer bringt denn nun was zu Essen mit??? Jeder selbst wäre blöd, vielleicht finden sich ja Würstchen-und-Brot-Bringer. Oder so... falls gewünscht, kann ich auch noch sau-leckeren französischen Senf beisteuern. Schließlich waren wir nicht nur zum Biken drüben


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Oktober 2004)

Ich find´s nicht blöd wenn sich jeder was mitbringt. Kann dann jeder essen was er will. Ansonsten dauert es nochmal so lange wegen Essen wie wegen der Location und Uhrzeit.  

Danger, bringst Du das Rost nun mit? Holzkohle auch? Ich schau mal in meinen Keller ob es da noch was gibt. 

KK war   , aber meine Matschkurventechnik


----------



## boerni (2. Oktober 2004)

@ steppenwolf
du kommst ja auch aus stuttgart wie kommst du morgen zur strecke. ich hab nämlich kein auto und müsste mit den öffentlichen fahren hab aber nicht so den plan wie. und da da du dich ja als spurenleser angeboten hast   ich hoffe du kannst mir helfen


----------



## dangerousD (2. Oktober 2004)

Also jetzt zum dritten Mal: GRILL, KOHLE und ANZÜNDER  bringe ich mit. Bloß zu essen habe ich nun nix... egal, dann fahre ich halt  Ist eh besser für die Hüften


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Oktober 2004)

@boerni
Leider habe ich eine Limo und keinen Kombi. 2 Große Bikes wird nix bei mir.
Der zerg kommt sicher auch mit Auto. der HAt einen Kombi. Ich schick mal seine Nummer. Evtl. kann er Dich mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Oktober 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Also jetzt zum dritten Mal


Ich werde das prüfen


----------



## Floater (2. Oktober 2004)

hat morgen jemand kettennietendrücker dabei?
könnte gut sein, daß ich meinen heute abend nicht mehr finde...


----------



## torte (2. Oktober 2004)

Mir geht es bescheiden  :kotz:  Mein Kreislauf hat heute irgendein Problem, hoffe ich bin bis morgen wieder unter den lebenden


----------



## torte (3. Oktober 2004)

So, wenns nich schlimmer wird bin ich dabei *aufholzklopf*

Zur Not guck ich halt nur und fahr nich   

Nimmt einer ne Digi Cam mit ? 

@ dangerousD

Ich bin sicher es fallen einige Brösel für dich ab


----------



## Koeni (3. Oktober 2004)

Guten Abend die Damen.

Wollte nur kurz anmerken, dass ich vor habe am Dienstag (soll richtig gutes Wetter geben) in Markgröningen zu fahren.
Für alle Hüpfer und sonstige Infizierte, würde mich freuen, wenn ich nicht alleine wäre  .


----------



## torte (3. Oktober 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Abend die Damen.
> 
> Wollte nur kurz anmerken, dass ich vor habe am Dienstag (soll richtig gutes Wetter geben) in Markgröningen zu fahren.
> Für alle Hüpfer und sonstige Infizierte, würde mich freuen, wenn ich nicht alleine wäre  .



Muss mal sehen was meine Abteilungsleiterin dazu sagt   

Was hast dir denn zeitlich vorgestellt ?


----------



## zerg10 (4. Oktober 2004)

Wo bleiben die Bilder ? 

Hat einer die 50 von Boerni gewonnen ?

Hat der Jörg den Double gepackt ?

Wann am Dienstag ? Und werde ich springen ?

Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## dangerousD (4. Oktober 2004)

Bilder folgen, sobald Koni seine CAM wieder hat  Die ist momentan in meinem Besitz. Aber vielleicht bringe ich auch noch ein paar Pics ins Netz...

Dienstag: würde echt gern mit kommen, zeitlich ist das aber leider nicht drin. Wie schaut's dafür am Mittwoch aus? Und bitte bedenkt vor einer Antwort: am Dienstag ist auf der Bahn Training, d.h. es wäre nur DJ möglich 

Was den Jörg angeht: er hat den Double leider nicht mehr geschafft  Sissi... Aber er hat eine gute Ausrede (die ich ihm hier mal als Steilvorlage liefere  ): seine kaputte Hand.


----------



## boerni (4. Oktober 2004)

@torte
also ich könnte dir 15% klar machen vielleicht auch einwenig mehr. mein chef meinte, zitat wörtlich:"er solls lieber bei mir kaufen als woanders". also würd ich sagen da ist noch was drin. wenn du interesse hast meld dich bei mir.
gruss björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (4. Oktober 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo bleiben die Bilder ?
> 
> Hat einer die 50 von Boerni gewonnen ?
> 
> ...



Zu den unbeantworteten Fragen:

-Nein, Du wirst nicht springen 





			
				Angsthase schrieb:
			
		

> ...Heute kein Risiko...


  

-Ich weiß nicht, bin vielleicht so ab vier-halb fünf da, aber schlag was vor

@dangerous

Hab am Mittwoch leider keine Zeit und ob die trainieren ist mir egal, dann muss ich eben schneller sein


----------



## zerg10 (4. Oktober 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den unbeantworteten Fragen:
> 
> -Nein, Du wirst nicht springen



Und um dieses Mißverständnis aus der Welt zu räumen, habe ich mit dem Steppenwolf für Mittwoch ein "Konditions- u. Techniktraining" ausgemacht.    Irgendwo im Niemandsland, wo die Brunnen fliessen   
Steppenwolf sogar mit Spaten


----------



## dangerousD (4. Oktober 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Und um dieses Mißverständnis aus der Welt zu räumen, habe ich mit dem Steppenwolf für Mittwoch ein "Konditions- u. Techniktraining" ausgemacht.    Irgendwo im Niemandsland, wo die Brunnen fliessen
> Steppenwolf sogar mit Spaten





Ja ja, da kannst Du viel erzählen  So lange ich das nicht mit eigenen Augen sehe, denke ich eher, daß Ihr rum steht und Euch über die optimale Form des zu schaufelnden Hügels unterhaltet. Und wenn Ihr damit fertig seid, ist es dunkel - und dann macht es auch keinen Sinn mehr, mit Buddeln anzufangen


----------



## zerg10 (4. Oktober 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ja, da kannst Du viel erzählen  So lange ich das nicht mit eigenen Augen sehe, denke ich eher, daß Ihr rum steht und Euch über die optimale Form des zu schaufelnden Hügels unterhaltet. Und wenn Ihr damit fertig seid, ist es dunkel - und dann macht es auch keinen Sinn mehr, mit Buddeln anzufangen




Verflixt durchschaut. Kannst ja als Aufseher vorbeikommen


----------



## dangerousD (4. Oktober 2004)

... ich überleg's mir ...


----------



## Floater (4. Oktober 2004)

gegen 5 halb 6 könnt ich morgen auch da sein

@dirk
die ausrede war doch nicht die kaputte hand, sondern das mein rad jedesmal in die surrinne am double vorbei eingefädelt hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (4. Oktober 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> gegen 5 halb 6 könnt ich morgen auch da sein
> 
> @dirk
> die ausrede war doch nicht die kaputte hand, sondern das mein rad jedesmal in die surrinne am double vorbei eingefädelt hat...



Ach so, ja genau. So war das... böses Rad


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Oktober 2004)

Morgen gibbet keine Ausreden für den Zerg.
Dafür werde ich als Antreiber und Arschtreter schon sorgen. Morgen fliegt er den ersten Double seiner Geschichte    Und wenn er nur 50 hoch und 50 weit ist    Zentimeter versteht sich.


----------



## zaskar_bernd (4. Oktober 2004)

Wart ihr etwa gestern die Jungs auf der Bahn in Markgröningen???


----------



## Koeni (4. Oktober 2004)

Ja, warst Du der mit dem schwarzen Mercedesbus?


----------



## zaskar_bernd (4. Oktober 2004)

ähh ... nö! Dunkelroter Audi 100 ... 

GT Zaskar Hardtail (alu poliert) mit gelber RockShox! 

mein Kumpel war der mit dem Longboard!


----------



## Koeni (4. Oktober 2004)

Dann haben wir uns nicht gesehen. Vielleicht meinst Du die drei Lockenköpfe.


----------



## zerg10 (5. Oktober 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> gegen 5 halb 6 könnt ich morgen auch da sein
> 
> @dirk
> die ausrede war doch nicht die kaputte hand, sondern das mein rad jedesmal in die surrinne am double vorbei eingefädelt hat...



Prima, dann machen wir 'ne Gruppentherapie   Fachkundiges u. geschultes Personal ist vor Ort ...
Prof. Dr. Koni, was ist mit Ihnen ?


----------



## Koeni (5. Oktober 2004)

@zerg
Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob Ihr heute oder morgen fahren wollt, und weiß auch nicht, ob ihr in Markgröningen oder sonstwo hin wollt(hab's nich geblickt  ).
Ich hab morgen keine Zeit, bin aber heute ab ca. 16Uhr in Markg., falls Ihr da auch kommen wollt - sehr gerne.


----------



## zerg10 (5. Oktober 2004)

Markgröningen is' ja auf der Strecke Training und dreckfressen auf der Dirtline will ich nich'. Es gibt da wohl was Neues zwischen Steppenwolfs und meinem Revier   Das wird morgen mal angetestet bzw. bebaut. Bei Interesse sag' Bescheid, dann schick' ich Dir 'ne PM ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Oktober 2004)

Ich dacht eigentlich auch das der zerg nach Mark G kommen will   

@Koni
Für die Minikicker lohnt die anreise nicht   
Aber den Zerg werde ich morgen mal dahin führen, zum Schnupperkurs   

@Floater

Kommst Du morgen auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (5. Oktober 2004)

@zerg10

wann und wo fährst du morgen. hab ich das so richtig gelesen und verstanden, dass du ne neue strecke morgen, mittwoch befahren willst?


----------



## Koeni (5. Oktober 2004)

Ich bin morgen vielleicht doch nochmal kurz drüben, mal sehen ob's klappt.

@Kickerschaufler
Ich hab mich nochmal mit dem Erbauer unterhalten und der hat wirklch nix dagegen wenn wir da ein bischen schaufeln.

Bei der Gelegenheit haben wir auch erfahren, dass Nußdorf ein neues Gelände bekommt, auf dem eine Strecke in WM-Standart entstehen soll(die wollen da doch tatsächlich die WM hinholen  ). Wie das dann aussieht muss man eben sehen. Für nächstes Jahr sind aber schon Rennen geplant.  .

@Floater
Ich sag nix


----------



## zaskar_bernd (5. Oktober 2004)

weißt du zufällig wo in Nussdorf die neue Bahn enstehen soll???   

War früher abundzu in Nussdorf auf der Bahn und kenn auch den Typ, dem das Reitergelände gehört! 
Die Bahn darf ja anscheinend nimmer auf dem Gelände des Reiterhofs der Familie Rapp betrieben werden!    Die hatten wohl 
Bloß wo in Nussdorf soll die neue Bahn realisiert werden ... 

Bin ich echt gespannt ...


----------



## Koeni (5. Oktober 2004)

Ich kenn mich da nicht wirklich aus, soll aber irgendwo an den Sportplätzen gebaut werden


----------



## zaskar_bernd (5. Oktober 2004)

ach da draußen ... joa stimmt ... da hats Platz! 

Liegt dann ja nur an den Bauern ... die müssen halt nen Acker oder ne Wiese hergeben! 

Naja ... wartens wir´s ab ...


----------



## torte (5. Oktober 2004)

Macht mal ne genaue Ansage für morgen


----------



## torte (5. Oktober 2004)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> @torte
> also ich könnte dir 15% klar machen vielleicht auch einwenig mehr. mein chef meinte, zitat wörtlich:"er solls lieber bei mir kaufen als woanders". also würd ich sagen da ist noch was drin. wenn du interesse hast meld dich bei mir.
> gruss björn




*Lecker*    15% und mehr klingt SEHR geil. Ich denke ich werd mich am WE mal zum Probesitzen begeben


----------



## Floater (5. Oktober 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin morgen vielleicht doch nochmal kurz drüben, mal sehen ob's klappt.
> 
> @Kickerschaufler
> Ich hab mich nochmal mit dem Erbauer unterhalten und der hat wirklch nix dagegen wenn wir da ein bischen schaufeln.
> ...





em standart!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Oktober 2004)

@driver
Lohnt auch für Dich nicht die Bohne. Wenn ichs dem Zerg net zeigen würde, würd ich mir die Arbeit auch net machen dahin zu fahren.
Mei bin ich Arrogant   

@torte 
Die Karte hast Du doch oder?

@zerg
Beschreib es der Torte bitte. Ich muss morgen sehr arbeiten   
Für meine Verhältnisse halt.

@Floater

Dort gibbet keine Surrinne am double.    Nichtmal einen Double  
KAnn man aber ändern.

@Koni

Meinst Du die "erbauer" in Mark G


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (6. Oktober 2004)

Double hin oder her, schaue es mir heute mal an. Sollte es sogar für mich einen zu niedrigen Level haben, könnte man evtl. wirklich mal 'ne Schaufel einpacken.   

@Driver u. Torte
Schick' Euch 'ne PM, damit der arme Mike heute in Ruhe schuften kann


----------



## Koeni (6. Oktober 2004)

Will jetzt heute jemand nach Markgröningen?
In Stuttgart hat's gerade geregnet, ist aber nicht so wild.

@steppi
Ja Markg.

@Floater
Zu mir hat der kleine Flitzer gesagt WM Standart, ist aber auch egal.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Oktober 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Floater
> Zu mir hat der kleine Flitzer gesagt WM Standart, ist aber auch egal.



Ich glaube Jörg meinte Standar*d*


----------



## zerg10 (6. Oktober 2004)

Stuttgart 15:00 bewölkt und     :kotz: gerade fängt's mit Nieselregen an. Ich krieg' 'nen Blutsturz ...

@Steppi
Los, zurück an die Arbeit, damit Du um 16:30 an der Brücke stehst


----------



## torte (6. Oktober 2004)

Uaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa schon so spät     Und wo ist denn besagte "Brücke" aus der Beschreibung... da gibts ja einige   


Also schnell schnell, sonst langts mir nicht


----------



## driver79 (6. Oktober 2004)

hab auch keinen plan wo die brücke sein soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (6. Oktober 2004)

@torte & driver
Mailt mir mal 'ne andere Adresse, dann schick' ich Euch einen Plan. Ist aber recht einfach zu finden.

War nämlich eben da und siehe da, sie steht noch. Besteht aus 3 Sprüngen, einem Drop und einem Anlieger. Von Level her ungefähr so wie die gute alte Bikerschlucht. Also Federweg 15cm+ ist overkill, für's HT u. ähnliches perfekt.

(Und meinen Double bau' ich mir da auch   )

Werde wenn das Wetter bis dahin besser ist, evtl. am Montag nochmal hin.

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Koeni (7. Oktober 2004)

Falls noch jemand reinschaut, bin ab ca. 17Uhr in Markgröningen, hab steppis Kurbel immer noch nicht kaputt gekriegt und morgen kommt schon die neue, also nix wie los.  

Schüüühüüüsss


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Oktober 2004)

Ist halt Gute Shimano Quali


----------



## zerg10 (8. Oktober 2004)

Wer hat am Montag Zeit und Lust an 'nen kleinen Build & Ride Contest teilzunehmen? 
Wobei der Schwerpunkt eher an Ride als an Build liegen wird.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Oktober 2004)

Je nach Wetterlage bin ich dabei.


----------



## torte (8. Oktober 2004)

Wer fährt am Wochenende ???


----------



## [email protected] (8. Oktober 2004)

torte wo wohnst du?


----------



## THREE60 (9. Oktober 2004)

Fährt heute wer nen Ründchen? Sollte am Nachmittag von oben her trocken bleiben.

Ralf


----------



## Koeni (9. Oktober 2004)

Heißer Tipp:

In Sindelfingen im "Haus der Konfektion"(HdK) gegenüber vom Breuningerland ist heute noch bis 16Uhr Lagerverkauf.
Dainese ist im Haus 2 im 4.Stock, da gibt's das Gladiator Jacket für 120(als ich gerade da war noch in S und L), und das Safetyjacket für 140 (nur noch in L). Wer sowas braucht==> nix wie hin.


----------



## Freeloader (9. Oktober 2004)

Mist is zu weit weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar_bernd (9. Oktober 2004)

jemand Interesse an AXO Lagerverkauf???

Hätte Daten ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Oktober 2004)

zaskar_bernd schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte Daten ...


Immer her damit.


----------



## zaskar_bernd (9. Oktober 2004)

der is immer einmal im Monat in Markgröningen ... hab mir z.B. letzten Monat Handschuhe gekauft für 19 statt 39 Euros ...   

Hab noch kurz den Flyer geuppt und en Bildle drangehängt ...   







Also hin und kaufen - Marsch Marsch!!!


----------



## Freeloader (9. Oktober 2004)

hrr wieso gibts hier nich sowas F


----------



## THREE60 (9. Oktober 2004)

axo hat Restposten auch im onlineshop.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Oktober 2004)

@zaskar_bernd
Danke für die Info. Komisch das man davon sonst nix mitbekommt 

@THREE60
Welcher Onlineshop??


----------



## zaskar_bernd (10. Oktober 2004)

jo passt schon - kein Ding!

viel spaß beim shoppen ...


----------



## THREE60 (10. Oktober 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @THREE60
> Welcher Onlineshop??



http://www.axosport.de/

einfach mal unter Produkten schauen. Gibt eine Kategorie Lagerverkauf. Afaik finden sich aber auch Sachen unter der aktuellen Kollektion.


----------



## zerg10 (11. Oktober 2004)

Bei mir wird's heute nix mit Radeln, verschiebe den Termin somit auf morgen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (11. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

bin wieder aus der sonne zurück.

@zerg & steppi
habt ihr schon nen doubel oder was anderes an der neuen kleinen strecke an den DB geschaufelt?

vor freitag komm ich wohl nciht dazu dort mal vorbei zuschauen. und dann auch nur mit licht. 

hat der forst die markierten bäume "aufgeräumt"?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Oktober 2004)

@Backwoods
NÖ, noch nicht dazu gekommen. Aber da können wir ja mal gemensam antreten. Mal sehen ob ich bis zum WE wieder fit bin. War dieses schon angegriffen und nun schent der Schnupfen durch zu kommen.


----------



## zerg10 (12. Oktober 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Backwoods
> NÖ, noch nicht dazu gekommen. Aber da können wir ja mal gemensam antreten. Mal sehen ob ich bis zum WE wieder fit bin. War dieses schon angegriffen und nun schent der Schnupfen durch zu kommen.



Mach' keinen Quatsch u. werd' heute bloss wieder gesund. Schieben, rollen u. hüpfen geht auch mit Schnupfen. Wahrscheinlich ist heute der einzige schöne Tag in der ganzen Woche ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Oktober 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Mach' keinen Quatsch u. werd' heute bloss wieder gesund. Schieben, rollen u. hüpfen geht auch mit Schnupfen. Wahrscheinlich ist heute der einzige schöne Tag in der ganzen Woche ...



Moin,
der Schnupfen hat nun vollend zugeschlagen. Kann also nicht. Dienstag kann ich eh meist nicht    Werde morgen mal Bike putzen und bis Donnerstag auf Regen warten.  Viel Spaß


----------



## zerg10 (12. Oktober 2004)

Alles klar. Gute Besserung u. bis demnächst ...


----------



## steppenwolf79 (12. Oktober 2004)

oje heute morgen 6 grad   

klink mich heute und morgen aus obwohl ich bock gehabt hätte, aber koi zeit.

@all, 

die mittwochsrunde scheint mir etwas zu verweichlichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Oktober 2004)

steppenwolf79 schrieb:
			
		

> @all,
> die mittwochsrunde scheint mir etwas zu verweichlichen...



Da muss ich doch glatt mal in die Anwesenheitsliste schauen. Ah da steht ja gar kein Kreuz bei Dir die letzten beiden male.  
Aber ich fahr ja zwischendurch auch ab und zu. 16:30 halt.


----------



## steppenwolf79 (12. Oktober 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Da muss ich doch glatt mal in die Anwesenheitsliste schauen. Ah da steht ja gar kein Kreuz bei Dir die letzten beiden male.



hmm


----------



## zerg10 (12. Oktober 2004)

Machen wir doch "unserem" Namen doch mal wieder alle Ehre und fahren am Sonntag(-nachmittag). Wenn's Wetter einigermassen ist, könnten dann auch einen kleinen Abstecher zu der DB-Strecke machen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Oktober 2004)

steppenwolf79 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm


   In den Staub mit Dir.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (12. Oktober 2004)

Hallole, 

meld mich auch für dieses Wochenende ab, wir fahren noch mal zum Biken ins Elsaß, bei der Wettervorhersage wir des aber bestimmt ne feuchte Angelegenheit. 

War am Sonntag mal bei der Strecke an den DB, is ganz witzig, kann man was draus machen.
Bis demnäschst

Grüße
ra.


----------



## zerg10 (12. Oktober 2004)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> War am Sonntag mal bei der Strecke an den DB, is ganz witzig, kann man was draus machen.



Werde mich da heute so ab 15:30 'rumtreiben. Und evtl. morgen nochmal ...


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (12. Oktober 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Werde mich da heute so ab 15:30 'rumtreiben. Und evtl. morgen nochmal ...



da müßt ich ja nen halben Tag Urlaub nehmen... Da muß ich passen. Ich gehöre nämlich zu den Leuten, die ihr Geld noch auf altmodische art verdienen,

....ich arbeite nämlich   

Viel Spaß
ra.


----------



## zerg10 (13. Oktober 2004)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> da müßt ich ja nen halben Tag Urlaub nehmen... Da muß ich passen. Ich gehöre nämlich zu den Leuten, die ihr Geld noch auf altmodische art verdienen,
> 
> ....ich arbeite nämlich
> 
> ...



Oh, das tue ich auch, aber schon ab 6:30, dann reicht's locker ab und zu mal für 'ne helle Feierabendrunde


----------



## zerg10 (13. Oktober 2004)

Kaum wird's ein wenig kühler, verkriechen sich alle u. ich muss hier den Alleinunterhalter im THread machen. Keiner Lust auf 'ne kleine Runde ? 

@Driver, Torte
Nachdem sich der Ra. als redlicher Arbeiter ausgeklinkt hat, bleibt ja nur noch ihr übrig   

@Koni
Hast Du mittlerweile mal die Spritrechnung gemacht ? Sonst verjährt das nämlich...


----------



## driver79 (13. Oktober 2004)

sorry keine zeit muß nen bischen was für die schule machen.

nachdem ich die letzten 4 wochen untätig war. und jetzt die erste klassenarbeit ansteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (13. Oktober 2004)

Bin ein bischen krank und muss auch einiges für die Schule machen, aber Du hast sowieso viel zum Üben.
Spritrechnung kommt noch, keine Angst. Und zwar deftig  !


----------



## dangerousD (13. Oktober 2004)

Mahlzeit! Bin ja auch noch da... war heute mal kurz in MarkG und habe beim Buddeln geholfen. Anschließend einer   *STAUN*-Session mit dem Herrn Erbrich. Der Mann kann Rad fahren, ohne Frage... die drängt sich mir aber auf: hat irgend jemand Bock, am Sonntag ein bißchen mit mir spielen zu gehen? Da ich auf's HT beschränkt bin, bleibt eigentlich nur Bahn oder DJ übrig...


----------



## Backwoods (13. Oktober 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Kaum wird's ein wenig kühler, verkriechen sich alle u. ich muss hier den Alleinunterhalter im THread machen. Keiner Lust auf 'ne kleine Runde ?



wie siehts am freitag bei dir aus? wird aber ein nightride   im hellen kann ich nicht. wir könnten an den DB vorbeischauen und mit stirnlampe etwas schaufeln   

ansonsten fand ich deine idee nciht schlecht im angesichts unseres namens mal wieder am sonntag zu fahren    aber bitte nciht mitten in der nacht  

der vanilla rc aus meinem big hit ist leider immer ncoh beim service (toxoholics) und dass obwohl ich ihn vorm urlaub abgegeben hab   

bin ja mal gespannt ob ich den die woche noch bekomme.


----------



## Col. Kurtz (13. Oktober 2004)

hallo ihr sonntagsfahrer!

bin vor einiger zeit durch n anderes forum auf euch aufmerksam geworden(-> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=50 ).

...jedenfalls komme ich ausm heilbronner raum und studiere(luft- und raumfahrttechnik)und wohne seit ner woche in stuttgart - um genau zu sein in degerloch(->weinsteige)! 
zu mir: ich fahr seit vielen jahren rad und würd mich mal als sehr erfahren bezeichnen. seit dem abi letztes jahr hab ichs allerdings wieder richtig und (cc-)race-orientiert angefangen. stilmäßig macht mir beim radfahrn so ziemlich alles auf jedem untersatz spass(also vom rumtrialen bis cc bis(dieses jahr viiieeel)rennrad). radfahren ist für mich auch einfach mehr als hobby oder zeitvertreib. (mein cc-bike sagt übrigens auch nichts über die für mich fahrbare terrainhärte aus...  ...die technische belastbarkeit setzt allerdings schon deutliche grenzen...)

..jetzt bin ich 2 tage mit dem rennrad in stadt und umgebung unterwegs gewesen und konnte mich stellenweise nicht vom wald fernhalten...die location sieht mehr als vielversprechend aus!! ->es kribbelt.

also wie siehts aus? dieses wochenende?


p.s.: hab nur "daheim"(also HN)internet. das heißt ich kann erst wieder freitag abend vorbeischauen!...


editbackwoods: avatar->


----------



## zerg10 (14. Oktober 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> wie siehts am freitag bei dir aus? wird aber ein nightride   im hellen kann ich nicht. wir könnten an den DB vorbeischauen und mit stirnlampe etwas schaufeln
> 
> ansonsten fand ich deine idee nciht schlecht im angesichts unseres namens mal wieder am sonntag zu fahren    aber bitte nciht mitten in der nacht
> 
> ...



Freitag wollte ich evtl. mit dem Steppenwolf am Nachmittag (Hey Ra., ich hab' ein Gleitzeitkonto   ) am meinem Doubletrauma arbeiten   

Ansonsten kommt hier jetzt der Aufruf zur Sonntagsfahrerausfahrt:

*Sonntags, Treffpunkt Vaihingen am Uniteich, Uhrzeit 14:00. Tourlänge ca. 30km, viele Singletrails, einige Anstiege u. nur ganz, ganz wenig Asphalt. Anfänger, Neu- u. Wiedereinsteiger sind immer willkommen. 
Keine Sorge wegen dem technischen od. fahrerischen Niveau, wir nehmen jeden mit und bei uns steht der Spass im Vordergrund* 

@Danger
Spalter !   

@Col. Kurtz
Willlkommen, dann hast Du es ja jetzt ins richtige Forum geschafft.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Oktober 2004)

@zerg
Du kennst da doch gar keine Tour   

Wegen Deinem Trauma. Hoff mal auf Wetterbesserung. Bin noch angeschlagen und werde bei Regen nicht schaufeln    Der Floater hat Zeit und kommt evtl. auch mit.

Wegen Sonntag   , bin bestimmt schon 5 Wochen keine Tour mehr gefahren


----------



## zerg10 (14. Oktober 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> Du kennst da doch gar keine Tour
> 
> Wegen Deinem Trauma. Hoff mal auf Wetterbesserung. Bin noch angeschlagen und werde bei Regen nicht schaufeln    Der Floater hat Zeit und kommt evtl. auch mit.
> ...



Stimmt, der Floater hat ja auch so'n Trauma, dann also Gruppentherapie   

Keine Touren kennen heisst ja ständig Neues entdecken ...


----------



## tde (14. Oktober 2004)

mit Sonntag klingt ja ganz interessant (back to the roots). Falls nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich um 14.00 Uhr an der Uni. Werde wohl aus dem Osten mit dem Bike starten, um ein paar extra Kms zu sammeln.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (14. Oktober 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> (Hey Ra., ich hab' ein Gleitzeitkonto   )



es gibt halt so einige Berufe bei denen man sich auf sein Umfeld einstellen muß (ein Kellner sollte halt auch net von 12.00 h bis 13.00 h Mittagspause machen).

aber lassen wir das, jeder halt so wie er kann. 

Viel Spaß am WE

P.S.: Vielleicht hab ich auch nächst Woche eine Überraschung für Euch (...geheimnsivoll tu..)
ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (14. Oktober 2004)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt halt so einige Berufe bei denen man sich auf sein Umfeld einstellen muß (ein Kellner sollte halt auch net von 12.00 h bis 13.00 h Mittagspause machen).
> 
> aber lassen wir das, jeder halt so wie er kann.
> 
> ...



Wie wär's mit einem Branchenwechsel ? SAP-Leute werden auch bei Banken u. Versicherungen gebraucht.   

Ich tippe auf ein Hardtail ?!


----------



## steppenwolf79 (14. Oktober 2004)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> e
> P.S.: Vielleicht hab ich auch nächst Woche eine Überraschung für Euch (...geheimnsivoll tu..)
> ra.



ra hat einen fuchschwanz incl antenne angebracht...


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (14. Oktober 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wär's mit einem Branchenwechsel ? SAP-Leute werden auch bei Banken u. Versicherungen gebraucht.
> 
> Ich tippe auf ein Hardtail ?!



war das ein Angbot?

nein, kein Hartail, es ist auch keine Überraschung für mich sonder hätten wir alles was davon. 
Ihr habt das ganze WE um Euch den Kopf zu zerbrechen. 

ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Oktober 2004)

Mein Tip.
Der ra.hat eine legale Strecke organisiert und einen Mini "Backer"    dazu.
Da hätten alle was von.   

@zerg 
Hier scheint die Sonne!! Hoffentlich tut sie das auch morgen


----------



## zerg10 (14. Oktober 2004)

@Ra.
Du hast mir 'nen schönen Double gebaut ?   

@Steppi
Hier isses auch gerade wieder trocken u. die Sonne lacht. Wetter.com sagt allerdings für morgen 80% Regenrisiko vorher. 
Du kannst übrigens mit dem Auto bis ca. 200m 'ranfahren, könnten dann also spontan entscheiden.


----------



## Backwoods (14. Oktober 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Freitag wollte ich evtl. mit dem Steppenwolf am Nachmittag (Hey Ra., ich hab' ein Gleitzeitkonto   ) am meinem Doubletrauma arbeiten
> 
> Ansonsten kommt hier jetzt der Aufruf zur Sonntagsfahrerausfahrt:
> 
> *Sonntags, Treffpunkt Vaihingen am Uniteich, Uhrzeit 14:00. *


*

Dann kann ich mir ja abends im dunkeln anschauen was ihr geschaufelt habt.

Sonntag bin ich dabei! werde wohl mit dem radl von hier aus anreisen und noch ein paar trails und Hm mehr mitnehmen.

ich klingle morgen abend mal durch. vielleicht treffen wir uns ja doch noch gerade so im hellen. werde so um 1830 an der location eintreffen.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (14. Oktober 2004)

Der Ra hat eine Digitalkamera gekauft und kommt jetzt immer als Filmer mit, das wär eine Überraschung nach meinem Geschmack  .

Ich muss leider noch etwas pausieren und meine Erkältung auskurieren.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Oktober 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> ...gerade so im hellen. werde so um 1830 an der location eintreffen.



  jetzt isses 18:43 und es ist duster. Ich glaub das wid nix.

@koni
Gute Besserung
Ich bin auf gutem Wege das los zu werden.
Kamera vom Ra. wäre auch cool   

@ra.
los rück raus mit der Sprache.


----------



## Col. Kurtz (14. Oktober 2004)

ok leute, ich versuchs! ..wo is denn da n teich an der uni? der hinter der mensa?!

sammal, fährt zufällig jemand von euch rennrad? wenn man sich hier net auskennt is das nämlich höllisch...nur rauf/runter, scheiß-verkehr und rote ampeln....


----------



## Backwoods (14. Oktober 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt isses 18:43 und es ist duster. Ich glaub das wid nix.
> 
> @koni
> Gute Besserung
> ...




Wenns trocken ist bin ich da! Lad gerade die Mirage auf und schau mich nach nem zusätzlichen hardcore akku um!

mal sehen ab mann auch im dunklen hüpfen kann  

@ra. wie siehts au kommst du mit morgen abend? ich ruf dich nochmal an


----------



## torte (14. Oktober 2004)

*meld* so, ich lebe auch noch... mehr oder weniger    hab irgendwie noch immer nen verkorksten Magen  :kotz: 

Für den nightride muss ich leider noch auf meine Lampe warten   

Aber ich denke am So. sollte ich sollte ich in der Lage sein ne Runde mit euch zu drehen.


----------



## dangerousD (14. Oktober 2004)

Hi Leute,

hätte am So schon Bock, mal wieder mit Euch mitzurollen  Aber mein großer Bock braucht dringend Pflege (ohne hintere Bremsleitung ist das Fahren bei hoher Geschwindigkeit nicht so angenehm), und mit dem kleinen komme ich keine 30km weit  werde mich daher auf's Dreckspringen konzentrieren. Falls sich noch jemand dafür begeistern kann, bitte melden. Ansonsten:schönes WE!


----------



## sms (14. Oktober 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten kommt hier jetzt der Aufruf zur Sonntagsfahrerausfahrt:
> 
> *Sonntags, Treffpunkt Vaihingen am Uniteich, Uhrzeit 14:00. *
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Backwoods (14. Oktober 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> hätte am So schon Bock, mal wieder mit Euch mitzurollen  Aber mein großer Bock braucht dringend Pflege (ohne hintere Bremsleitung ist das Fahren bei hoher Geschwindigkeit nicht so angenehm)



Ich hätte noch ne Stahlflexleitung im Keller liegen   
passt auf grimeca, schätzungsweise XT und .....?


----------



## zerg10 (15. Oktober 2004)

@Danger
Wenn Du magst, kannst Du ja mein kleines weisses haben. Hat zwar nur 1x9, aber dafür zwei Bremsen  u. 'ne recht lange Sattelstütze ...

@All
Wow, endlich mal wieder eine grosse Runde, für alle die noch nicht dabei waren:
Der "Uniteich" ist, wie der Name schon sagt, an der Vaihinger Uni. Wenn man mit der S-Bahn kommt, einfach in Richtung Strasse/Geschäfte fahren, dann is' man in 1min da. Mit dem Auto einfach am dem Unihochhaus orientieren, der Teich ist direkt davor.

@Backwoods,Ra.,Steppi & Floater
Build & Ride wird bei mir heute nix, meine Frau muss heute beim Oberschulamt.

@Col.
Geoutete   Rennradler sind tde, beat u. Holle.

CU,
Matthias


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Oktober 2004)

@Schwandalein
Mit der S-Bahn zur Uni. Ausgang "universitätszentrum" benutzen. Am besten mit der Rolltreppe bis nach oben. Dann linksrum und dem breiten Weg nach 50m bergab folgen. Dann Bist Du schon am Teich. Solltest Du doch nochmal links abbiegen und dann über eine Brücke kommen ist der Teich zu Deiner rechten. DER TEICH IST DIREKT BEI DER MENSA. Falls doch jemand nach dem Weg fragen muss. 

@zerg
Mal schauen was das heute wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Oktober 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Der "Uniteich" ist, wie der Name schon sagt, an der Vaihinger Uni. Wenn man mit der S-Bahn kommt, einfach in Richtung Strasse/Geschäfte    fahren, dann is' man in 1min da. Mit dem Auto einfach am dem Unihochhaus orientieren, der Teich ist direkt davor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das üben wir nochmal.
Wenn Du nicht kommst heute, werde ich evtl. lieber noch einen Tee trinken und meiner Gesundheit was gutes tun.


----------



## zerg10 (15. Oktober 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> Mal schauen was das heute wird.



Die Filme gibt es dann am Sonntag oder Du kommst auf 'nen Espresso vorbei ...
Und jetzt weisst Du, warum Du mein Tourenguide bist


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Oktober 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Filme gibt es dann am Sonntag oder Du kommst auf 'nen Espresso vorbei ...



Wenn ich 14:30 losfahre, bin ich gegen 18:00 Uhr bei Dir.   
So ist das am Freitag.



			
				zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt weisst Du, warum Du mein Tourenguide bist


Besser ist das


----------



## boerni (15. Oktober 2004)

@ dd
ich hätt auch lust am so einwenig hüpfen zu gehen wenn das wetter es zu lässt. würde sogar nach markgröningen kommen. also wenn du bock hast melden
gruss.
ps hab jetzt den deckel für meine gabel sieht schon besser aus als das selbstgebaute


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (15. Oktober 2004)

dann will ich die Überraschung einmal lüften:

ich hatte gestern ein Gespräch mit dem Vorsitzenden des RKV (Rad und Kraftfahrverein) Böblingen.
Der Verein hat ein relativ großes Grundstück hinter dem Vereinsheim das mehr oder weniger brach liegt. 
Sie möchten gerne das Grundstück für eine MTB-Strecke verwenden, suchen aber noch jemand der die Sache in die Hand nimmt und das Ganze etwas managet. 

Wir hätten so ziemlich freie Hand was wir mit dem Grundstück anfangen möchten, wir könnten eine Dirt-Strecke, eine North-Shore Trail oder eine 4X Strecke bauen (oder alles zusammen??)
(es steht bereits ein Double und eine Hühnerleiter mit Wippe)

Der Platz ist ziemlich genial, es gibt eine Strom und Wasserversorgung, er ist eingezäunt, man kann in der Nähe parken, das Vereinsheim ist direkt neben dran und man hätte Platz für Werkzeug und sonstige Utensilien unter zu stellen. Das einzige was fehlt, ist ein bisschen Gefälle, aber hier könnte man ja nachhelfen. 

Da ich das aber unmöglich alleine stemmen kann, hatte ich an Euch liebe Sonntagsfahrergemeinde gedacht.

Mein Vorschlag wäre, wir gucken uns das demnächst mal gemeinsam an und erstellen dann ein Konzept. 

Ich bin allerdings nächste Woche viel geschäftlich unterwegs und ich könnte evtl. nur am Mittwoch (das kann ich aber auch erst definitiv am Montag sagen) einen Vor-Ort-Termin anbieten, ansonsten nächstes Wochenende. 

Bitte teilt mir einmal mit was Ihr davon haltet und ob ich (auch langfristig) mit Eurer Unterstützung rechnen darf. Ich persönlich bin vollkommen begeistert. (ich wohne halt auch in BB). 

@backwoods: sorry, fahre aber gleich zum Biken ins Elsaß.

dann bis Montag, ich bin schon mal auf Eure Reaktionen gespannt.

ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Oktober 2004)

Gewonnen   

Holk   


Ich wäre dabei. In die Zukunft blickend solange ich hier wohne halt.
Hab aber gestern für ein weiteres Jahr unterschrieben.
wir sollten uns das ansehn und dann am Tisch drüber quatschen.
Euphorie ist gut aber da gibt es viel was man braucht. Dreck z.b. und was um diesen zu bewegen. Aber das wird schon.

So fängt ein We gut an.

* Eben noch Regen und jetzt Sonne pur. Was ist hier nur los??*


----------



## zerg10 (15. Oktober 2004)

@Ra.
Einfach genial, dafür einen Riesen-  Bin auf jeden Fall dabei, endlich kann ich mir (m)einen legalen Double bauen   
Können ja mal bei MARC hier aus dem Forum anfragen worauf man alles zu achten hat, der hat bei dem Park in Freiburg mitgemacht...

Noch ein organisatorischer Tip: Dafür lohnt sich unbedingt ein eigener Thread !

Viel Spaß beim Biken u. gutes Wetter ...


----------



## Col. Kurtz (15. Oktober 2004)

verfluchte *******!!!
meine bike-saison is gelaufen. bin gestern im vollsuff nach der uni-party mitm fuss umgeknickt->2 bänder ab; 6 wochen pause.(ich werds natürlich vorher schon versuchen...)


 !


----------



## Koeni (15. Oktober 2004)

@Ra.
Die Frage ob wir helfen ist ja wohl überflüssig, ist für Dirk und mich zwar wieder nicht direkt um's Eck, aber trotzdem Top  .

Wer kommt jetzt eigentlich noch mit nach Heubach? Bei gutem Wetter nächstes WE?

@Col
Unbekannter Weise Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Oktober 2004)

@Col
Gute Besserung

@Koni
Bin nächstes We nicht hier 
Ich werde wohl nie dahin kommen.


----------



## @ndy (15. Oktober 2004)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> dann will ich die Überraschung einmal lüften:
> 
> ich hatte gestern ein Gespräch mit dem Vorsitzenden des RKV (Rad und Kraftfahrverein) Böblingen.
> Der Verein hat ein relativ großes Grundstück hinter dem Vereinsheim das mehr oder weniger brach liegt.
> ...



Hey RA

 

Aeh aber wo ist denn das Vereinsheim???? Bin wohl schon zu lange weg....

Komme am 25 Oct an.... bin schon gespannt...


----------



## sms (15. Oktober 2004)

Ra  

aber ganz fett


----------



## Koeni (15. Oktober 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Koni
> Bin nächstes We nicht hier
> Ich werde wohl nie dahin kommen.



Muss ja nicht unbedingt nächstes Wochenende sein, aber bis Schnee auf den Northshores liegt sollten wir nicht wieder warten  .

So, und wann fahren wir zusammen in 'nen Baumarkt und kaufen uns Buddelwerkzeug für die Buddelaktion in BB? 
Aber erstmal einen "Besichtigungstermin" vereinbaren.


----------



## Backwoods (15. Oktober 2004)

Wie gut, dass ichs nciht so weit nach BB rüber hab   

nachdem es heute pünktlich um 17 uhr hier zu regnen angefanngen hat hab ich mir den nightride zu den DB geschenkt. ihr habt dort ja wohl auch nix geschaft.

hab die zeit liebe genutzt um meinen einen dämpfer wieder abzuholen. 89 teuros für einen service ist schon der hammer   dafür knackt er jetzt aber nicht mehr.

konzentrieren wir uns also auf sonntag. vielleicht fahr ich dann auf dem rückweg nach sifi von der uni aus einen umweg und schaue noch an den DB vorbei.


----------



## Backwoods (16. Oktober 2004)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ihr sonntagsfahrer!
> 
> editbackwoods: avatar->



Jo, Danke!
Ich glaub Du bist seit einer ewigkeit der einziges der es geblickt hat   muss die cd unbedingt mal wieder suchen.

obwohl, die mit dem avatar ist garnicht die aus besagtem film  , aber die andere hat sich nicht als avater geeignet. nachdem ich den sound im film so geil fand hab ich mir erstmal beide cds "besorgt"

finde die neue green day grade sau gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (16. Oktober 2004)

in welchem film ham die denn mitgemischt?!


..also ich find das cover geil:






ich steh zur zeit enorm auf:


----------



## Backwoods (16. Oktober 2004)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> in welchem film ham die denn mitgemischt?!



natürlich in einem MTB Film. weiss allerdings nihct mehr ob kranked oder NWD. der song aus dem soundtrack heisst glaube ich breath oder so.


----------



## driver79 (16. Oktober 2004)

@ kanke leute (gesundheitlich)

gute besserung!!!


wenn ich das jetzt so richtig überflogen hab wollt ihr euch am sonntag um 14:00 uhr am uniteich treffen. werd mit 80 %iger sicherheit auch da sein. wenns nicht klappt werd ich mich nochmal melden. endlich wieder cc fahren


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Oktober 2004)

@driver 
DAs wäre ja gut. Wollte Dich eh mal zum DMR befragen.    
Evtl. darf ich ja mal fahren.


----------



## zerg10 (16. Oktober 2004)

@Morgenfahrer
Ähem, kleine Planänderung, kann morgen erst *ab 15:00 Uhr* am Uniteich sein. Ich hoffe das bringt Eure Nachmittagsplanung nicht allzu durcheinander. Somit könnten die Partylöwen auch ausschlafen   
Wenn nicht, muss ich Euch halt unterwegs aufzutreiben.

@Col.
Gute Besserung... 

@Koni
Nächste Woche Heubach wäre ein Plan


----------



## Koeni (16. Oktober 2004)

@zerg
Okay. Steppi findet Northshores ja sowieso doof  , deshalb müssen wir ihn nicht berücksichtigen, oder etwa doch  .

Gib mir noch 10 für Sprit und fahr Du nach Heubach und wir sind wieder miteinander im Reinen  .


----------



## zerg10 (16. Oktober 2004)

@koni
10 und ein Eis in der Whistler-Eisdiele ...


----------



## dangerousD (16. Oktober 2004)

Erstens:

@backwoods: Danke für das Angebot mit der Stahlflexleitung, aber für eine Hayes ist die nicht wirklich geeignet. 

Zweitens:

@ra: Sehr gute News, Koni hat mich ja schon zum Bauen mit angemeldet. Aber da Du ja in Gallien bist, wirst Du das hier eh nicht lesen. Deshalb schreibe ich es sicher später noch mal rein 

Drittens:

@Heubach: Da hätte ich auch mal wieder Bock drauf, bin allerdings nächstes WE nicht da. Vielleicht danach irgendwann noch mal... vor dem ersten Schnee.

Viertens:

@"Uni-Teichler": Ich bin morgen ab zwölf mit Boerni in Markgröningen, an der Sprungtechnik feilen. Letzter Aufruf an alle, die vielleicht mit wollen: RAFFT EUCH AUF!!!!


----------



## tde (16. Oktober 2004)

@zerg: 15.00 Uhr ist auch okay, werde da sein.
@schwandalein: wir könnten uns eventuell vorher oben am Fernsehturm treffen und zusammen rüber zur Uni treten. Funk mal Deine Mobilnummer per pm rüber zwecks genauerer Absprache.

ansonsten werde ich morgen früh noch mal hier reinschauen, ob sich Änderungen ergeben haben.

Hasta manana


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Oktober 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> RAFFT EUCH AUF!!!!



Raff Dich doch selbst auf 
Bremsleitungen gibt es im Geschäft und eine Hayes lässt sich doch, wie Ihr immer sagt, Kinderleicht entlüften. Und die Miniausfahrt hätten Deine LAger auch noch verkraftet.    Gibt ja keine echten Sprünge oder grobes Gelände. Alte sissi     


      

@Heubach 

Schliesse mich dem Danger an. Wird vor dem Schnee sicher nochmal werden. Evtl. entdecke ich ja dort meine Begeisterung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torte (16. Oktober 2004)

So, wenn mich nicht wieder Montezumas Rache ereilt    *aufholzklopft* bin ich moregn mit dabei.

Also nun 15.00 Uhr Uniteich, ja ?


*@Backwoods*

Strampelst du rüber zur Uni ? Evtl könnten wir zusammen rüber rollen (gemütlich halt    )

Könnten uns ja wieder an der Autobahnbrücke treffen (?)


----------



## beat (17. Oktober 2004)

Moin, Moin!!!

Melde mich rechtzeitig zurück  und bin aller Voraussicht nach morgen mit Vergnügen dann endlich auch mal wieder mit von der Partie. Freue mich schon Euch alte Recken  mal wieder aus nächster Nähe beobachten zu dürfen. War heute (...ja eigentlich ja schon wieder gestern...) 'ne Runde mit dem Thommi drehen. Leider mehr oder weniger unfreiwillig mit etwas angezogener Handbremse. Ansonsten hätte mich das geile Wetter schon zu etwas mehr Speed angetrieben. Absolut genialer Herbst. Werdet Ihr ja selber morgen sehen  . Stellt Euch am besten mal auf ein schön verdrecktes Bike ein  ! Werde evtl. noch den Nico, Thommi, Julian oder tomyc mitbringen. Scheint ja 'ne größere Gruppe zu werden  .

Bis dann
beat


----------



## tde (17. Oktober 2004)

@beat: wann und von wo startet ihr Richtung Vaihingen?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Oktober 2004)

beat schrieb:
			
		

> Leider mehr oder weniger unfreiwillig mit etwas angezogener Handbremse. ....zu etwas mehr Speed angetrieben. beat



Schön das Du mal wieder kommst. 

So wie es aussieht, werde ich wohl die Bremse spielen   
Aber keine Angst, wenn´s mir zu stressig wird klinke ich mich eh aus.


----------



## Backwoods (17. Oktober 2004)

MMMh,

15 Uhr ist halt reichlich spät. Ich brauch ja noch fast ne stunden um von der uni aus wieder nach sifif zurückzubiken. und wollte eigentlich nicht 1 Kg licht mit mir rumschleppen wenn ich ganze zeit im hellen fahre.

tde, beat und co müssen auch wieder zum FK rüber. wir müssten dann um 1730 wieder an der uni zurück sein. 

2,5 stunden für mahdentaltrail, solitude, botnang, burg d krumbachtrail (mit steinbruch) etc ist halt schon knapp.

was meint ihr?


@torte: wir können uns an der autobahnbrücke treffen. hast du einen starken scheinwerfer? evtl nehm ich dann halt doch licht mit!


----------



## Backwoods (17. Oktober 2004)

nochmal was:

@alle nightrider: 
ich werde heut abend ncoh bei bike-components diverse beleuchtungsartikel bestellen: Mirage X mit nur 10W und trotztdem genauso hell, den neuen NiPack akku mit immerhin 4AH und < 500g (inkl. gescheitem(?) Ladegerät) und das Adapterkabel).  

wer sonst noch was brauch bitte bescheid sagen!


----------



## sms (17. Oktober 2004)

tde schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg: 15.00 Uhr ist auch okay, werde da sein.
> @schwandalein: wir könnten uns eventuell vorher oben am Fernsehturm treffen und zusammen rüber zur Uni treten. Funk mal Deine Mobilnummer per pm rüber zwecks genauerer Absprache.
> 
> ansonsten werde ich morgen früh noch mal hier reinschauen, ob sich Änderungen ergeben haben.
> ...



@tde und Beat
Ich werde um 14 (-5/+10) Uhr an der Haltestelle Fernsehturm sein.
Dann kurbel' ich rüber nach Vaihingen.
Seit ihr dabei?


----------



## Koeni (17. Oktober 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> MMMh,
> 
> 15 Uhr ist halt reichlich spät. Ich brauch ja noch fast ne stunden um von der uni aus wieder nach sifif zurückzubiken.



 ,bei dir ist's halt immer "mitten in der Nacht", entweder zu früh oder zu spät.
Wie wär's mit Heubach nächstes Wochenende, darfst dir auch selbst die Zeit aussuchen  .

Allen schon heute Fahrern und Hüpfern viel Spaß, ich muss mich noch schonen  .


----------



## torte (17. Oktober 2004)

@ Backwoods

Lampe ??? Hab ich leider (noch) nicht    Is erst unterwegs   

Also sollten wir nicht so spät zurück   

Sag mal ne Zeit an für unser date an der Brücke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (17. Oktober 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> ,bei dir ist's halt immer "mitten in der Nacht", entweder zu früh oder zu spät.
> Wie wär's mit Heubach nächstes Wochenende, darfst dir auch selbst die Zeit aussuchen  . .



Stimmt   

Da es ja schienbar bei 15 Uhr bleibt kann ich ja evtl die beleuchtungsaction beim steppi deponieren.

mit heubach nächste woche muss ich mal schauen. ich kann glaube ich nur sonntags, da samstag volleyball und anschliessend ne größere party ist. 

deswegen sonntags auch bitte nicht "mitten in der nacht"   

@torte: lass uns wegen treff punkt und beleuchtung nochmal telefonieren.


----------



## driver79 (17. Oktober 2004)

so werd dann heut 100%ig dabei sein. werd um 15:00 da sein. evtl auch schon nen bischen früher.


----------



## Backwoods (17. Oktober 2004)

@torte 14:15 an der brücke?

schätze mal wir brauchen von dort aus noch 30 min. dann ham wir noch etwas zeit die trails aufzuräumen


----------



## beat (17. Oktober 2004)

@steppi: Nicht abseilen! Ich komm' doch extra wegen Euch  !!! Wollte ich eine Speed-Tour veranstalten würde ich mir den Thommi und z. B. Holle zur Seite holen. Gestern war's dem Thommi halt etwas zu nasskalt, weshalb er auch bergabwärts unheimlich gebremst hat. Heute gibt es (zumindest bergab) da keine Ausreden mehr  . Höchstens meine dehydrierten Bandscheiben  ...
@tde & "vonderRuhbankrüberbiker": Um gegen 15:00 Uhr am Uniteich zu sein reicht es ewig auch erst um ca. 14:30 Uhr loszubiken. Vorher trifft mich jedenfalls keiner bei der Losfahrt an.
Zum Thema Dunkelheit: Ich werde eh nur ca. 2 - 2 1/2 Stunden mitfahren. Richtig dunkel wird es ja aber auch bei miesem Wetter erst gegen 18:15 - 18:30 Uhr. Das könnte also durchaus auch noch für die Sindelfinger Fraktion zum Heimweg langen.

CU later  !
beat


----------



## torte (17. Oktober 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> @torte 14:15 an der brücke?



Japp, sollte ich schaffen.



			
				Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> dann ham wir noch etwas zeit die trails aufzuräumen



ARBEIT??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



na mal sehen *g*


----------



## beat (17. Oktober 2004)

Biete auch gleich mal vorneweg noch kurz eine Begehung der Leonberg-Northshore an. Backwoods weiss ja auch wo's ist und es bietet sich nicht gerade ultimativ an, aber irgendwo müssen ja auch die zerg'schen 30 Km her kommen  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tde (17. Oktober 2004)

@beat: der schwandalein nd ich treffen uns um zehn vor zwei an der Ruhbank, weil wir um 14.00 Uhr den Holle abholen. Dann machen wir halt einen kleinen Umweg zur Uni (Degerlochtrail oder so). Wenn ihr erst später startet, sehen wir uns um 15.00 Uhr an Uni. Bis dann


----------



## Backwoods (17. Oktober 2004)

tde schrieb:
			
		

> @beat: der schwandalein nd ich treffen uns um zehn vor zwei an der Ruhbank, weil wir um 14.00 Uhr den Holle abholen. Dann machen wir halt einen kleinen Umweg zur Uni (Degerlochtrail oder so). Wenn ihr erst später startet, sehen wir uns um 15.00 Uhr an Uni. Bis dann



@schwandalein: sehe grade dass du heut dabei bist. dann nehm ich heut einfach den viper mx und lass die konstution, allerdings ohne die lampe(n) oben drauf.


----------



## sms (17. Oktober 2004)

Mahlzeit,

allen, die heute dabei waren hab ich mal ein Gruppenbildchen drangehängt.

Vorallem auch, damit die, die nicht dabei waren richtig jetzt neidisch sein können!    

Ps.:
schickt mir eine PM mit eurer emailadresse,
dann schick ich euch die anderen bildchen per mail.
(Vorsicht, die Originale sind 5-700kb groß, also sagt wieweit ich die vorher runterrechnen soll)


----------



## Backwoods (17. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

hoffe mal dass alle noch im hellen heimgefunden haben. ich hab die notbeleuchtung nicht mehr gebraucht, war so 18:40 daheim.

die vom zerg versprochenen 30 km haben wir gut hinbekommen. hatte zum schluss 48,5 aufm tacho   aber bei nur 4,6 °C wars zum schluss recht frisch.

die trials zwischen kaba hof und uni gingen leider nicht mehr.


----------



## sms (17. Oktober 2004)

Mahlzeit,

nachdem ich herausgefunden habe, dass es sowas gibt  (Danke @Backwoods    ) hab ich mal alle Bilder in meine Galerie gehängt.

Dort kann sich jeder (s)ein((e)n) hunterholen.


----------



## beat (17. Oktober 2004)

@Backwoods: Bin gut noch nach Hause gekommen. Nach kurzem Döneressen mit Zerg und Schwandalein ging auch nochmal der Turbo 'rauf zur Stelle  . Hab' jetzt auch mal ganz frech das Gruppenfoto von Schwandalein in meine Galerie gestellt.

Gruß
beat


----------



## dangerousD (17. Oktober 2004)

@Sonntags-Ausreiter:

Freut mich daß Ihr alle so viel Spaß hattet. Bei Boerni und mir war es auch lustig... allen, die Markgröningen bisher für einen Kinderspielplatz hielten, sei an dieser Stelle gesagt: IT'S GETTING BIG, BABY!!!  Bis auf die ersten drei wurden alle Dirt-Jumps vergrößert (sowohl in Höhe als auch Länge), man kann sich jetzt richtig weit raus schießen. Und dabei auch die eine oder andere Bodenprobe nehmen... meine Jeans hat jetzt jedenfalls die eine oder andere Belüftungsöffnung mehr  Zum Glück ist an meinem Hardtail nicht so viel Technik zum kaputt spielen dran  Bilder folgen demnächst sicher mal, zunächst müssen aber alle Sprünge sauber gestanden sein (Insider für den zerg: nur drüber kommen reicht mir nicht, es muß schließlich auch gut aussehen... BTW: auf den Fotos von Schwandalein kommt Dein Wohlstandskörper gut zur Geltung - mua-ha-haaa   - Späßle g'macht)


----------



## Backwoods (17. Oktober 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @Sonntags-Ausreiter:
> 
> BTW: auf den Fotos von Schwandalein kommt Dein Wohlstandskörper gut zur Geltung - mua-ha-haaa   - Späßle g'macht)



 das hab ich auch gedacht
@zerg: du hast glaube ich eine schweisstreibende wintersaison vor dir   nix mehr mit der s-bahn zur uni! ab sofort wird getreten, dann kommst du auch gleich noch an den DB vorbei


----------



## tde (18. Oktober 2004)

@Gestern-Fahrer: war sehr nett mal wieder.   
@zerg: genau, S-Bahn-mogeln is' verboten     (hab mich trotzdem gewundert, wie tapfer Du mit Deinem z(w)erg-Rad alle Anstiege gerissen hast) Muss außerdem Backwoods Recht geben:  jetzt fängt die Saison erst richtig an. Man erinnere sich, wie die Sonntagsfahrer einst zusammenkamen: Weil niemand in Stuttgart bei Scheißwetter im November Bock zum Fahren hatte und dieses Forum hier die einzige Möglichkeit war, unerschrockene Mitfahrer zu finden. Vorschlag: lasst uns nach der Saisonabschluss-Party vor Kurzem jetzt ein Saison-Begrüßungsgrillen machen. Eventuell unten an der Grillstelle am Ende des Dürrbachs (da dürfte um diese Jahreszeit nicht viel los sein    ) oder sonstwo mitten im Wald. Da solche Aktionen immer einigen Planungsvorlauf benötigen, könnten wir den Termin auf den ersten Advent legen (gleichzeitig Zwei-Jahre-SF-Jubiläum).


----------



## zerg10 (18. Oktober 2004)

@Danger
Is' meine Verkleidung als treusorgender Familienpapi ohne Freibadambitionen   


@tde
Das mit dem 1x9 war gestern der erste Probelauf, demnächst geht's ohne S-Bahn. 

Ist aber auch der Aufruf für alle, die sich bisher nicht getraut haben mitzufahren, weil sie denken ihre Fahrtechnik oder Kondition würde nicht reichen. 

Das Jahresevent mit Grillparty gefällt mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FXO (18. Oktober 2004)

@mike: kann das sein, dass du mir gestern in der nähe vom schwarzwildpark entgegengekommen bist? ohne helm und in "zivil" hast du mich aber scheinbar nicht erkannt...


----------



## KoS74 (18. Oktober 2004)

Hallo an alle Sonntags-, Montags, Dienstags, usw.- Fahrer,

melde mich mal wieder aus der Versenkung zurück.
Mein letztes Post ist bestimmt schon drei Seiten her, aber auf Grund von Prüfungen kam ich nicht dazu.
So, nun sind diese vorbei.

Wetter und Helligkeit sind ja nicht so lustig zur Zeit, aber wenn sich für Mittwoch ein paar Leute finden lassen wäre ich dabei.


Gruß
Markus


----------



## Koeni (18. Oktober 2004)

tde schrieb:
			
		

> Vorschlag: lasst uns nach der Saisonabschluss-Party vor Kurzem jetzt ein Saison-Begrüßungsgrillen machen. Eventuell unten an der Grillstelle am Ende des Dürrbachs (da dürfte um diese Jahreszeit nicht viel los sein    ) oder sonstwo mitten im Wald. Da solche Aktionen immer einigen Planungsvorlauf benötigen, könnten wir den Termin auf den ersten Advent legen (gleichzeitig Zwei-Jahre-SF-Jubiläum).



Ich wäre da auch dabei. Grillen und Glühwein  .


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Oktober 2004)

@FXO
Nee, war ich nicht. War zwar in der Nähe, Botnangtrail, aber nicht in Zivil sondern in Arbeitskleidung. Allerdings nicht fit   
Wollte dich eh mal fragen, welche Farbe Dein DMR hat.

@Kos
HAllo zurück. Wie waren die Prüfungen? Hoffe gut, weil sonst wirst wieder Büffeln müssen  
Wegen Mittwoch, da geht sicher was. Wenn das Wetter mitmacht versteht sich. Ich denke morgen wissen wir mehr.


----------



## FXO (18. Oktober 2004)

@mike: doch, das warst du, ICH war in zivil, mit freundin und zu fuss unterwegs...mein DMR ist übrigens schwarz matt...


----------



## [email protected] (18. Oktober 2004)

Backwoods hab ne frage wir kommst du eigentlich immer zu nem treffen ?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (18. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Buddler, Bastler und Zimmerleute, 

wie bereits berichtet würde ich gerne mit Euch am Mittwoch einen "Ortstermin" am Vereinsheim des RKV in BB ausmachen um uns mal das Grundstück näher anzusehen. Die Woche ist das für mich der einzige Termin den ich anbieten kann. 

Meldet Euch also kurz ob Ihr so gegen 19.00 h in BB sein könnt. Wegbeschreibung gibt's dann anschließend. Sofern viele von Euch verhindert sein sollten (was ich mir aber bei einem so wichtigen Termin nicht vorstellen kann  ) müssen wir es halt auf nächste Woche verschieben. 
Wir können nach der Besichtigung die Besprechung in die Pizzaria des Vereinsheims verlegen, um dann Pläne zu schmieden. Ich hoffe auf rege Teilnahme. 

Sattel runter
ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Oktober 2004)

FXO schrieb:
			
		

> , ICH war in zivil, mit freundin und zu fuss unterwegs...mein DMR ist übrigens schwarz matt...



Sag das doch gleich   
Nee, hab garnix wahrgenommen. War ziemlich am Ende und auf meine schweren Beine konzentriert.   Eigentlich hab ich da gar niemanden gesehen. Nur an der Feuerstelle war jemand. 
Hab ich sehr platt ausgesehen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Oktober 2004)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Buddler, Bastler und Zimmerleute,
> 
> wie bereits berichtet würde ich gerne mit Euch am Mittwoch einen "Ortstermin" am Vereinsheim des RKV in BB ausmachen um uns mal das Grundstück näher anzusehen. Die Woche ist das für mich der einzige Termin den ich anbieten kann.
> 
> ...



Sofern es die Autobahn zulässt bin ich da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (18. Oktober 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wäre da auch dabei. Grillen und Glühwein  .


Glühwein, Glühwein, ich will Glühwein!

  


@Ra
Bin dabei!


----------



## Backwoods (18. Oktober 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Backwoods hab ne frage wir kommst du eigentlich immer zu nem treffen ?




Wenn's irgendwie geht mit dem Bike ansonsten auch mal mit der s-bahn. an die uni oder an der frauenkopf rüber sind die strecken auch einigermassen brauchbar.

mit dem auto probier ich eigentlich zu vermeiden.


----------



## Backwoods (18. Oktober 2004)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Buddler, Bastler und Zimmerleute,
> 
> wie bereits berichtet würde ich gerne mit Euch am Mittwoch einen "Ortstermin" am Vereinsheim des RKV in BB ausmachen um uns mal das Grundstück näher anzusehen. Die Woche ist das für mich der einzige Termin den ich anbieten kann.
> 
> ...



Ich kann auch nur mittwochs. trifft sich also gut. 

wenns nicht regnet komm ich mit dem bike. kann man das wertvolle sportgerät dort irgendwo diebstahlsicher unterbringen?? sonst komm ich lieber mit der alten möhre.


----------



## torte (18. Oktober 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Backwoods hab ne frage wir kommst du eigentlich immer zu nem treffen ?




Bin zwar nicht Backwoods aber ich antworte auch einfach ma    Wenn ich die Frage richtig verstanden habe, dann lautet die Antwort: Wir sind einfach von Sifi zur Uni gestrampelt    is ja nich so weit und den einen oder anderen Trail gibts auch unterwegs   

EDIT:    da war der Backwoods wohl schneller als ich   



@ Sonntagsfahrer

Ich bin gestern auch noch im hellen heimgekommen *freu* Aber ich war total am Ende    hatte unterwegs (vor allem an den Anstiegen die mir sonst als altem CCler eigentlich liegen) schon Probleme euch zu folgen. Montezumas Rache hat mich doch mehr geschwächt als ich gedacht hatte  

Aber es kann eigentlich nur besser werden    *aufholzklopft*


----------



## driver79 (18. Oktober 2004)

@  mittwoch 

wäre auch dabei, wenn mich mitm auto jemand mitnimmt.

@ heubach 

hier jetzt meine offizielle absage. werd am we nach holland    fahren.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Oktober 2004)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> @  mittwoch
> 
> wäre auch dabei, wenn mich mitm auto jemand mitnimmt.




Wenn Du herkommen kannst, ist das kein Problem. Dann hab ich wenigstens ein Navi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (18. Oktober 2004)

monzunas rache (oder so)hatten wir erst heut in der schule 
"Geschichte"der seefahrer cortez hat die haupstadt der azteken erobert der koenig hies monzuna (oda so) jojo monzunas rache ist durchfall fuer die die des net wissen


----------



## FXO (18. Oktober 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich sehr platt ausgesehen



...eigentlich wollte ich fragen ob ich schieben helfen soll...du bist uns kurz nach dem forsthaus entgegengekommen. warst du an der botnang-trail rampe? steht die eigentlich noch?

@calm: hattet ihr auch rechtschreibung(oder so) in der schule?


----------



## sms (18. Oktober 2004)

Steht noch!


----------



## Sofax (18. Oktober 2004)

So, jetzt meld ich mich auch mal wieder!
Bin ja gestern schon, sozusagen, inkognito unterwegs gewesen: war leider erst 10nach3 am Uniteich und bin dann gleich über Uni-T, Botnang-T hinterher. Aber da könnt ihr wohl nicht unterwegs gewesen sein!?!? Nach der vermeintlichen Aufholjagd hab ich aber abartig meine mangelnde Form gemerkt.... also hab ich nach 1:20 wieder aufgegeben und bin zurück nachhause - vielleicht war das auch besser, wenn ich eure Geschichten lese: 50km, Steppi: total am Ende... Da bin ich ja echt froh, dass ich nicht dabei war!



			
				Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Buddler, Bastler und Zimmerleute,
> 
> wie bereits berichtet würde ich gerne mit Euch am Mittwoch einen "Ortstermin" am Vereinsheim des RKV in BB ausmachen um uns mal das Grundstück näher anzusehen. Die Woche ist das für mich der einzige Termin den ich anbieten kann.



@Ra
saugeile Aktion von dir!! ich bin auf jeden Fall auch dabei! Nur schonmal leider nicht diesen Mittwoch, da ich in der Republik unterwegs bin! Ich verfolge aber hier alles ganz genau und bin bei der nächsten Gelegenheit dabei!

@zerg
so wies aussieht, kann ich mich gleich mit dir zusammen an die Wohlstandskörperrückbildung machen - Schweißreicher Winter wohl. Hab gesternn mal gleich ein Mirage+X-Set bestellt, d.h. jetzt ist dann mangelnde Helligkeit auch keine Ausrede mehr!


@all
heubach wird dies we leider auch nix! Da muss ich mal mit dir, Steppi, planen, damit das dies Jahr tatsächlich auch noch was vor dem ersten Schnee wird!
Grill- und Glühweinaktion ist ne dufte Idee: ich bin dabei!   
cu soon


----------



## Koeni (18. Oktober 2004)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Buddler, Bastler und Zimmerleute,
> 
> wie bereits berichtet würde ich gerne mit Euch am Mittwoch einen "Ortstermin" am Vereinsheim des RKV in BB ausmachen um uns mal das Grundstück näher anzusehen. Die Woche ist das für mich der einzige Termin den ich anbieten kann.
> 
> ...



Ich bin auch dabei, vielleicht kann ich mich vor der Autobahn drücken und mich irgendwie über Land dahin schmuggeln  .

@zerg
Sollen wir als zweier Team nach Heubach fahren, oder warten wir auf die anderen Versager  .


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Oktober 2004)

@FXO
Ja die Rampe gibt es noch. Ich find das Teil schon cool. Ist eine super speed Rampe    Man sollte nur nicht zu schnell sein   

@sofax
Hab gestern an Dich gedacht. Warum kann ich nicht sagen   
Ich sehe schon das einige hier mit dem Wetter nicht ganz klar gekommen sind    Bei der letzten Tour war ich noch im kurzen Beinkleid. Ist also schon länger her. Es war auch komisch mit soviel Klamotten zu fahren. Irgendwie eingeengt  
Heubach geht noch vor dem Schnee. Trocken wäre halt auch nicht schlecht.


@Koni
Du kannst auch zu mir kommen und wir fahren über die Dörfer nach Sifi und dann zum Treffpunkt. Wo auch immer das ist. 

@Ra. 
Ich kenn mich in BB nicht aus. Geb bitte rechtzeitig einen Treffpunkt an.
Am besten auch einen Straßennamen. Dann kann ich im Stadtplan nachsehen.


----------



## torte (18. Oktober 2004)

Steppi, sei doch nich immer so unselbstständig   

KLICK 

Ich meine das müsste es sein    (aber sicher is nix    )


----------



## driver79 (18. Oktober 2004)

@steppenwolf

kann ich machen. werd dann vetl. mitm rad zu dir fahren. sag rechtzeitig bescheid wann ich bei dir klingeln soll. wär auch nicht schlecht wenn ich das radl bei dir in den keller oder so stellen kann.


----------



## zerg10 (19. Oktober 2004)

@Steppi
Für morgen gibt es 80% Regenrisiko, also nix mit DB, daher...

@ra.
Bin dabei.

@Driver
Wenn Du es irgendwie bis Echterdingen schaffst, kann ich Dich auch mitnehmen...

@Koni
Werden wohl ein Zweierteam bleiben, der Rest sind ja alles Klemmer   

@Sofax
Lampe hab' ich noch nicht, brauch' doch wenigstens eine Ausrede


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Oktober 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Steppi
> Für morgen gibt es 80% Regenrisiko, also nix mit DB, daher...
> 
> @ra.
> ...



Da wir eh größtenteils nach BB fahren wird Db eh nix. Du hast ja zugesagt.  
Und an die Klemmer werde ich Dich bei Gelegenheit erinnern   

@torte
Ich hab nicht nochmal 3Seiten zurück geblättert oder geklickt. Tschuldigung  

@driver
Dein Bike passt auch noch in den Keller. Wird zwar knapp aber da sollen eh 3 reinpassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (19. Oktober 2004)

@ra:

Nochmal    Aber ich bin ab Mittwoch "leider" mal wieder in der Heimat... ansonsten bin ich dabei, wenn's ums Planen und Bauen geht. Habe schließlich schon den einen oder anderen Trail gebaut... und meine stehen alle noch  Mag auch an der Gegend liegen, wo sie gebaut wurden. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Wünsche jedenfalls maximale Kampferfolge für Mittwoch!


----------



## Koeni (19. Oktober 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Koni
> Werden wohl ein Zweierteam bleiben, der Rest sind ja alles Klemmer



Mal sehen wie das Wetter wird, bei Nässe warten wir lieber, oder?

@Ra
Ist die Adresse von dem Verein die Postanschrift, oder 'ne andere?


----------



## zerg10 (19. Oktober 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Mal sehen wie das Wetter wird, bei Nässe warten wir lieber, oder?
> 
> @Ra
> Ist die Adresse von dem Verein die Postanschrift, oder 'ne andere?



Okay, entscheiden wir am besten am Samstag, nicht dass wir da dann wieder Schnee schaufeln müssen...


----------



## boerni (19. Oktober 2004)

@ heubach
wär auch gern dabei hab leider immernoch kein auto 

@ bb
um was geht es da hab das nicht alles mitbekommen, aber wenn es um buddeln uns so geht kann es nicht schlecht sein. also würd ich mal sagen, dass ich auch dabei bin. muss mir nur einer sagen wo das stattfindet.

bis dann björn


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (19. Oktober 2004)

wenn das mal nicht ein reges Interesse ist, klasse. 
Hier wie besprochen die Wegbeschreibung:
Das Vereinsheim und das Grundstück befinden sich am Ende des Röhrer Wegs und ist ganz einfach zu finden.
Ihr fahrt Ausfahrt BB/Sifi von der Autobahn runter in Richtung BB (vorsicht Blitzer) und folgt der Hauptstrasse.
Nach ca. 1-2 Km kommt auf der linken Seite der Untere See und Ihr biegt links in Richtung Tübingen ab.
Fahrt dann immer weiter Richtung Tübingen, Ihr kommt dann über einen Bahnübergang und sobald Ihr unter einer Brücke durchfahrt, müßt Ihr links abbiegen, dannach gleich wieder rechts und wieder recht. 
Ihr fahrt dann an der Feuerwehr (auf Eurer rechten Seite vorbei) immer gerade aus bis der Weg eingentlich endet; dort seht Ihr eine Pizzaria in der auch das Vereinsheim ist. Dahinter ist dann das Grundstück.
Wenn Ihr Problem oder Fragen habt hier meine Handynummer : 0162 35 97 244

Also, dann bis morgen. 

ra.


----------



## Koeni (19. Oktober 2004)

@steppi
Dann komm ich zu dir, ist zwar ein Umweg, aber dann können wir zusammen suchen.Wann soll ich da sein?

@boerni
Da mußt du wohl noch jemanden auftreiben, der mit will und dich mit einpackt.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Oktober 2004)

@Koni & driver

Wenn die Autobahn frei ist, sind wir in 30 min dort.
Denke aber das die voll ist und wir über die Nester nach Sifi fahren sollten. Stadtverkehr ist immer ziemlich langsam. Denke so an 18:15 Abfahrt bei mir. 
Passt Euch das? Oder ist es zu früh? Ich kann es halt auch nicht sagen.
Wenn das Gelände gleich daneben ist, können wir auch Risiko gehe und 18:30 losmachen.


Sagt einfach wie Ihr das seht.


----------



## Koeni (19. Oktober 2004)

@steppi
mir ist's echt egal wann. Ich komm dann schon  .


----------



## driver79 (19. Oktober 2004)

@ steppenwolf


werd doch mit den öffentlichen kommen. hab nicht drangedacht, dass wenn ich heimfahre es schon dunkel idt und ich hab kein licht. werd versuchen so um 18:15 uhr bei dir zu sein. muß mal schaun wie ich das mit den öffentlichen schaff. wenn ich doch erheblich später kommen sollte meld ich mich via mobiltelefon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Oktober 2004)

So war eben im Kino. Bin hier so 19:00 los und bin recht gut nach Sifi durchgekommen. Allerdings mit leichtem Stau. Sollten also 18:15 hier los.
Wenn wir ehr dort sind sehen wir evtl. sogar das Gelände.   
19:00 Uhr war es Stockduster. Aber evtl. hat das Gelände ja Flutlicht   
Angaben über die Größe (in m) wird es ja sicher geben und die Pizza wird schon lecker sein   

@driver @ Koni

18:15 hier bei mir.


----------



## steppenwolf79 (20. Oktober 2004)

hmm 

mittwochsrunde geht mal wieder baden....


----------



## boerni (20. Oktober 2004)

@ steppenwolf
wo trefft ihr euch denn? ich such auch noch eine mitfahrgelegenheit nach bb heute abend. wenn noch platz ist wär ich gern dabei
gruss björn


----------



## zerg10 (20. Oktober 2004)

steppenwolf79 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm
> 
> mittwochsrunde geht mal wieder baden....



Die Runde heute wäre ja sowieso ausgefallen, musst Dir wohl Sonntags frei nehmen ...

@Koni
Kannst Du heute vielleicht Deine/meine CD mitbringen ? Und wann war das Toy Dolls-Konzert ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Oktober 2004)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> @ steppenwolf
> wo trefft ihr euch denn? ich such auch noch eine mitfahrgelegenheit nach bb heute abend. wenn noch platz ist wär ich gern dabei
> gruss björn


Wenn Du mit willst, solltest Du 18:15 am Parabolspiegel sein. An der FH Medien direkt an der blauen Wand. Schau im Stadtplan mal unter Nobelstraße nach. Oder: Du kommst per S- Bahn zur Uni Stuttgart und benutzt den Ausgang "Wohngebiet Schranne" und wartest an der Bushaltestelle. Da können wir Dích dann einsammeln.


----------



## Koeni (20. Oktober 2004)

@zerg
Ich weiß gerade nicht welche cd du meinst

@steppi
Bin um 18.05Uhr an der Uni (mit S-Bahn)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (20. Oktober 2004)

@Koeni
"Very big Rock" war 'ne Zusammenstellung, die Du mir mal gebrannt hattest. Müsste noch vom letzten B'mais-Ausflug bei Dir im Auto liegen ...


----------



## Koeni (20. Oktober 2004)

Ach ja, gut, ich schau mal nach.

Das ToyDolls Konzert ist am 09.11, also Dienstags.
Ich hab Karten beim WOM geholt, 15 geht in Ordnung. Wir sind schon zu sechst, wird bestimmt lustig mit vielen versifften Gestalten und so...


----------



## zerg10 (20. Oktober 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, gut, ich schau mal nach.
> 
> Das ToyDolls Konzert ist am 09.11, also Dienstags.
> Ich hab Karten beim WOM geholt, 15 geht in Ordnung. Wir sind schon zu sechst, wird bestimmt lustig mit vielen versifften Gestalten und so...



Sieben, werde mir morgen gleich die Karte holen. Und die Wetterbedingungen für Heubach sind auch ziemlich günstig.


----------



## zerg10 (21. Oktober 2004)

Gut war's gestern, auch wenn mir die Riesenpizza etwas schwer im Magen gelegen hat.

@Steppenwolf
Heute wird's bei mir nix, ist mir alles noch zu matschig. Dann wohl eher morgen oder bist Du da schon unterwegs in Richtung Heimat ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Oktober 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut war's gestern, auch wenn mir die Riesenpizza etwas schwer im Magen gelegen hat.
> 
> @Steppenwolf
> Heute wird's bei mir nix, ist mir alles noch zu matschig. Dann wohl eher morgen oder bist Du da schon unterwegs in Richtung Heimat ?



Weichei    Kannst Du eigentlich irgendwann mal kommen wenn Du es sagst  

Na gut, kein Probl. Dann fahr ich heute Botnang und hüpf ein wenig. Viel Zeit ist ja nicht. Fahre am WE nicht gen Heimat. Muss aber sparen und Benzin ist zu teuer im Moment. Wenn das Wetter mitmacht bau ich evtl. was.


----------



## zerg10 (21. Oktober 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Weichei    Kannst Du eigentlich irgendwann mal kommen wenn Du es sagst
> 
> Na gut, kein Probl. Dann fahr ich heute Botnang und hüpf ein wenig. Viel Zeit ist ja nicht. Fahre am WE nicht gen Heimat. Muss aber sparen und Benzin ist zu teuer im Moment. Wenn das Wetter mitmacht bau ich evtl. was.



Gestern war ich da u. zu spät nur, weil ich Dir noch die Bremsscheibe mitgebracht habe. Letzten Sonntag auch und davor eigentlich auch immer. Also nörgel mal nich' 'rum, gell   

Komm' lieber am Sonntag mit nach Heubach ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Oktober 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern war ich da u. zu spät nur, weil ich Dir noch die Bremsscheibe mitgebracht habe. Letzten Sonntag auch und davor eigentlich auch immer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (21. Oktober 2004)

backwoods und tde was glaub ihr was sollte ich mir kaufen eher nen downhill hardtail 
oda ein fully 
ich wuerd halt oefters miteuch kommen also mit den sonntags fahrern 
weiss halt net was ihr macht 
und mit meinen freunden ist nen fully besser fuer drops und schanzen oda eher hardtail will auch treppen fahrn


----------



## tde (21. Oktober 2004)

@calm: wenn es nur darum geht, mit uns mitzufahren, reicht ein normales CC-Hardtail aus (frag mal die unerschrockenen Holle, Beat & Consorten     ). Nein im Ernst, bei den Sonntagsfahrern gibt es keine Bike-Vorgaben. Je nach Tour oder Gruppe sind die Präferenzen jedoch verschieden (von Bikepark bis Rennrad sind wir alles schon gefahren).

Generell ist so eine Beratung schwierig. Okay, kurzgefasst: Hast Du Geld, nimmst Du Fully, hast Du wenig Geld aber viel Fahrtechnik, nimmst Du Hardtail.    

Wenn Du mehr auf Dirt(BMX)bahnen, BikerX und so machst, ist ein HT fast besser. Ich fände aber auch zum Freeriden eine HT echt mal spannend (RM Flow, Kona Hoss, Santa Cruz Chameleon usw.; wenn der Herrlinger von Cheetah irgendwann mal ein MFR-Hardtail mit Onepoint-Five und Roloffnabe anböte, würde ich vielleicht wirklich zum ausschließlichen HT-Fahrer mutieren  ).

Für längere Touren sind sowohl DH-HTs als auch DH-Fullys aufgrund der kompakten Geometrie nicht das Richtige. Besser sind da leichte Freerider (max. 16-17 Kilo, einigermaßen langes Oberrohr, nicht zu kurze Sattelstütze) oder Hardcore-Enduros.

Von der Idee einer eierlegenden Wollmilchsau (damals mein Enduro) hab ich mich verabschiedet und fahre nun die Drei-Komponenten-Lösung (Freerider für Spaß, CC-HT für alles, Rennrad für Fitness)


----------



## Backwoods (21. Oktober 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Steppenwolf
> Heute wird's bei mir nix, ist mir alles noch zu matschig. Dann wohl eher morgen oder bist Du da schon unterwegs in Richtung Heimat ?



wenn du wegen matsch rumpienst wird das aber nix mit der wintersaison  

freitag klingt gut. ich kann aber nur einen nightride machen. werde so ab 1800 hier starten und wohl richting db fahren. ich glaub ich mach ncohmal nen extra nightride threat auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (21. Oktober 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> backwoods und tde was glaub ihr was sollte ich mir kaufen eher nen downhill hardtail
> oda ein fully
> ich wuerd halt oefters miteuch kommen also mit den sonntags fahrern
> weiss halt net was ihr macht
> und mit meinen freunden ist nen fully besser fuer drops und schanzen oda eher hardtail will auch treppen fahrn




tde hat ja schon alles gesagt. ich kann jetzt nur noch ein ziemlich universelles freeride- bikepark und tourentaugliches fully empfehlen:

fusion freak  

könnte glatt mein nächster rahmen werden. muss ja mal das f7 durch was neues ersetzen bevors doch noch kaputt geht


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Jungs,
nun hab ich es offiziell am eigenen Leibe erfahren, es ist Herbst.   
Da hat es mich doch am Botnangtrail beim Wurzelsprünglein voll gepackt.
Wenn man überdie groben Wuzeln fährt kann man ja voll auf die Kante zu heizen. Da merk´te ich zum ersten mal das es rutscht. 3 m weiter an der Kante zieh ich und da rutschte aber das Rad schon leicht auf der Wurzel. 
Keine Ahnung wie das geht aber so wie das Vorderrad den Boden wieder brührte rutsche es weg.   
Einen besonderen Gruß sende ich an meine Schienbeinschoner   
Schaltauge ist halt wieder krumm aber ich hoffe das morgen wieder in die Richtige Positionen biegen zu können. Konnte es ja nur grob richten  
Ansonsten kann ichnur sagen das der Trail verdammt schmierig war. Da hatten auch Highroller keinen ordentlichen Grip. Da muss man behutsam den Kicker springen um die nächste Kruve noch zu bekommen. 

Der Unitrail war der inbegriff von schmierig. Dem Lehmigen Boden sei es gedankt. Bremsen war zwecklos. Man ist wie auf Eiern die ganze Strecke nur gerutscht. Zum Glück Sturzfrei.  

Ich hab jetzt realisiert das Herbst ist, auch wenn es ein wenig schmerzt und mein Schaltwerk nur noch 8 Gänge hat    Mal sehen woran das liegt.

War aber geil   

@zerg 
HAtte extra eine halbe Stunde ehr Feierabend gemacht. Hast was verpasst.


----------



## sms (21. Oktober 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub ich mach ncohmal nen extra nightride threat auf.


Gibts doch schon,
guck einfach über den Tellerrand


----------



## Backwoods (21. Oktober 2004)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts doch schon,
> guck einfach über den Tellerrand



das ist mir schon bekannt, aber ihr fahrt ja nie freitags  
deswegen wollte ich ja ncoh einen fridayniteride threat aufmachen.

ich werde jedenfalls morgen abend fahren, falls noch jemand bedarf hat...

@torte: bc hat gemailt dass das paket heute rausgegangen ist. vielleicht kommts ja schon morgen an    ansonsten halt samstag


----------



## THREE60 (21. Oktober 2004)

Wäre Freitag dabei. Wann und wo? Kann auch ruhig füher sein, könnte ab 17.00 im Stuttgarter Süden auftauchen. Schick dir mal meine Handynummer per pm. Werde Freitag gegen 6.30 zum letzen mal im Forum vorbeischauen, da ich im büro offline bin.


----------



## THREE60 (21. Oktober 2004)

Der Sommer kommt nochmals zurück. Wer dreht Samstag gegen 14.00/15.00 Uhr ne Runde?
Sonntag habe ich mal Bad Wildbad geplant.


----------



## zerg10 (22. Oktober 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs,
> nun hab ich es offiziell am eigenen Leibe erfahren, es ist Herbst.
> Da hat es mich doch am Botnangtrail beim Wurzelsprünglein voll gepackt.
> Wenn man überdie groben Wuzeln fährt kann man ja voll auf die Kante zu heizen. Da merk´te ich zum ersten mal das es rutscht. 3 m weiter an der Kante zieh ich und da rutschte aber das Rad schon leicht auf der Wurzel.
> ...



Da pass' ich einmal nicht auf Dich auf und schon spielst Du wieder im Dreck.  Sonst biste aber heil geblieben, oder ?

@Nightrider
Die Mirage ist nocht nicht da, also wirds bei mir erstmal nix mit nächtlichen Ausfahrten.


----------



## boerni (22. Oktober 2004)

ich wollt nur sagen die palletten gehen klar und zwar so viele wir brauchen oder mehr.
gruss björn


----------



## tde (22. Oktober 2004)

@steppi: war der Botnang-Trail nicht schon einmal Schauplatz einer formidablen Gesichtsbremsung? Müssen wir demnächst dort etwa Achtung-Gefahr-Schilder aufstellen      

@all: melde mich für die nächsten zwei WoEnds ab. Muss arbeiten, ich Armer  , und zwar hier: www.redbullromaniacs.com. Bin zwar auch auf Stollenrädern unterwegs, aber unterstützt von rund 60 Pferdchen (yuhuu!!!).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (22. Oktober 2004)

@Heubächler
Also, der Michel hat abgesagt, muss arbeiten.
Ich muss mir auch die Option offen halten noch kurzfristig abzusagen, weil ich viel zu tun hab für die Schule. Aber eigentlich sollte es klappen.

@zerg 
Wo wann treffen?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Oktober 2004)

@tde
Da war aber die gebr. Schwinge schuld   

  Hab mich eben da schon wieder gelegt. DAs geht doch nicht mit rechten Dingen zu. HAb aber mal überlegt warum und und habs auch gefunden.
Danach bin ichs noch 2 x gefahren und es war fast wie immer   
Die Herbstkomponente ist trotzdem zu beachten. Ansonsten war das Wetter und der Trail


----------



## Koeni (22. Oktober 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM  schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mich eben da schon wieder gelegt. DAs geht doch nicht mit rechten Dingen zu.



 Hoffentlich gibt's da nicht irgendwo 'ne Oma, die den ganzen Tag aus dem Fenster schaut, sonst denkt die noch das wär dein Hobby  .

So, und jetzt noch was zu Truvativ:

Ich hatte ja schon viel Ärger mit HiBike, RockShox(mei alter Dämpfer ist schon seit nem 3/4 Jahr dort)etc.
Meine Hussefelt-Kurbel, bei der sich die Hülse immer mitgedreht hat, weil bei der Montage(wahrscheinlich) nicht gefettet wurde, wurde ruck zuck ersetzt. Nicht repariert, sondern ausgetauscht! Der Kontakt zu Truvativ ist perfekt und auch der von Ausfällen geplagte Mike hat mir schon sehr positiv über den unkomplizierten Service bei Truvativ erzählt.

Dass es nicht nur Firmen mit schlechtem Service gibt, sollte auch mal erwähnt werden. Da zahl ich beim Kauf auch gerne mal 'ne "Mark" mehr.

*Ein Hoch auf Truvativ*


----------



## Backwoods (22. Oktober 2004)

THREE60 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre Freitag dabei. Wann und wo? Kann auch ruhig füher sein, könnte ab 17.00 im Stuttgarter Süden auftauchen. Schick dir mal meine Handynummer per pm. Werde Freitag gegen 6.30 zum letzen mal im Forum vorbeischauen, da ich im büro offline bin.




Jo dass war dann heut wohl nix   

bin gerade erst hiemgekommen. unser workshop hat leider "etwas" länger gedauert.

werd mir jetzt erstmal was zu essen reinhauen und dann später noch ne kleine frustrunde drehen. der akku muss ja wieder leer werden.

@zerg hatte für mich und torte am sonntag abend bestellt, montag überwiesen und heut ist das paket schon da. leider noch auf der "post" weil ich's nciht vor 1800 dorthin schaffen konnte.   nehme also nahcher den blei(schweren)akku und die 20W version.

@three60 vielleicht klappts nächsten freitag. kann aber immer nur ab sifi fahren, da ich erstens spät heimkomme und 2. meine freundin freitags unseren kombi hat.


----------



## zerg10 (22. Oktober 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Heubächler
> Also, der Michel hat abgesagt, muss arbeiten.
> Ich muss mir auch die Option offen halten noch kurzfristig abzusagen, weil ich viel zu tun hab für die Schule. Aber eigentlich sollte es klappen.
> 
> ...



Sonntagvormittag, 10:00 in Feuerbach ? Sollte auch beim Steppenwolf passen u. der könnte dann noch den Boerni mitnehmen. Bin für den Nachmittag nämlich zur  einer Grillparty eingeladen ...

@backwoods
Meine Mirage-Bestellung dauert, dafür kommen morgen die Bremsen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Oktober 2004)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> ich wollt nur sagen die palletten gehen klar und zwar so viele wir brauchen oder mehr.
> gruss björn


Das hört sich mal richtig gut an. Bekommst von mir einen   


@zerg
Ich fahre def. nicht nach Heubach. Sonntag NAchmittag muss ich mich mal um die Freundin kümmern. HAst Du morgen Zeit und Lust? 

@Koni
Schön das es so gut geklappt hat. 
Und wieder eine Gute Tat vollbracht. Da kann ich ja beruhigt schlafen gehen   
Und morgen blas ich den BOtnang wieder    Las mich doch vom Herbst nicht bremsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hervé (22. Oktober 2004)

Sonntag Vormittag 10:00 in Feuerbach bin ich dabei.
 Freue mich euch zu treffen.

Wo ist der Treffpunkt: am Bahnhof? zwischen U- und S-Bahn?


----------



## torte (22. Oktober 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Und morgen blas ich den BOtnang wieder    Las mich doch vom Herbst nicht bremsen




  Wann fährst du denn ? Ich will auch   


@ Backwoods

Meine Mirage is heute angekommen... keinen Plan warum die so lange gebraucht haben.

Also ist für nächsten Freitag das Beleuchtungsproblem geregelt   


@all

Wie schauts denn nun am WE aus ich blick hier nimmer durch wer wann, wo fährt   

Also ich möchte gerne beide Tage fahren, das wetter muss ausgenutzt werden   

Morgen mittag ? hmmm 14.00 oder 15.00 Uhr ?


----------



## SOX (22. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Jungs, 
wer Lust, morgen auf der Alb zu fahren? Schaut mal bei den Schönbuch-Fahrern vorbei.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Koeni (22. Oktober 2004)

Hervé schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag Vormittag 10:00 in Feuerbach bin ich dabei.
> Freue mich euch zu treffen.
> 
> Wo ist der Treffpunkt: am Bahnhof? zwischen U- und S-Bahn?



Wo wir uns genau treffen steht noch nicht fest. Du brauchst allerdings ein Auto, weil wir ja von Feuerbach aus nach Heubach fahren und das bisher zu dritt in einem Auto ==> voll


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Oktober 2004)

@torte
Hab mich mit Michel auf 14 Uhr hier bei mir geeinigt. Ich sag´s gleich, es wird sehr gemütlich  
Ich hoffe er schafft es mit der Uhrzet weil er Arbeitet.


----------



## sms (23. Oktober 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @torte
> Hab mich mit Michel auf 14 Uhr hier bei mir geeinigt. Ich sag´s gleich, es wird sehr gemütlich
> Ich hoffe er schafft es mit der Uhrzet weil er Arbeitet.



Was gemütliches ist genau das richtige für mich heute.
Steppi, ich werde so gegen 14:15 Uhr an der Uni-Vaihingen sein.
Ausserdem hab ich dir meine Handynummer per PM geschickt, falls wir uns dort verpassen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Oktober 2004)

Ich kann den Michel nicht erreichen. Kann passieren, dass er 14:00 Uhr nicht hier ist. Ich versuche weiter.


----------



## Backwoods (23. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

den nightride hab ich gestern zu später stunde dann doch ncoh absolviert  
die luft im wald war zeimlich flüssig. beim langsamen fahren ist andauern die brille beschlagen. der ein oder andere trail war auch patsch nass.

die DB strecke kann man im übrigen auch prima im dunkeln bewältigen, inkl. dem drop. (@ zerg) die bretter bedürfen wirklich mal etwas "unterstützung" sonst sind sie bald hinüner)

demanch geht auch die rampe am ende vom botnang trail bei nacht. sind ja in etwa gleich.


@heubachler: ich klingle morgen mal durch. je nachdem wie lange ihr bleigt komme ich vielleciht noch hin. kann aber auch sein dass mich meine freundin morgen in anspruch nimmt  

Hab gerade mal geschaut. nach heubach sinds 90 km von hier und ich brauch an die 1 1/2 stunden   da kann ich auch (besser zu zweit) mal nen nachmittag an die burg F fahren. das ist zwar doppelt so weit, dauert aber auch nichtlänger weil komplet autobahn  

@torte: hab das zeugs von bike-components jetzt hier.

hoffe mal ich muss nächsten freitag ncht wieder alleine starten!


----------



## Hervé (23. Oktober 2004)

nach Heubacher morgen sage ich ab  , da ich kein Helm habe!
Ich werde zu einem gemütlicher Tour gehen.
Gruß


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Oktober 2004)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich möchte gerne beide Tage fahren, das wetter muss ausgenutzt werden



Wo warst Du denn? Hab bis 14:15 bei mir gewartet.
Wetter war top und den Floater haben wir auch noch getroffen. Das Bierchen am Bärenschloss war auch sehr lecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (23. Oktober 2004)

@zerg
Melde dich mal noch wegen morgen bei mir, ich erreiche dich nicht.


----------



## torte (23. Oktober 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Wo warst Du denn? Hab bis 14:15 bei mir gewartet.
> Wetter war top und den Floater haben wir auch noch getroffen. Das Bierchen am Bärenschloss war auch sehr lecker




Asche über mein Haupt    Ich war bis 14.10 Einkaufen, sonst hätte es am WE nur Butterkekse gegeben    )

Hab dann noch gelesen das ihr fahrt, aber da wars ja schon zu spät   

Hab aber auch noch ein Ründchen gedreht. Hier gibts auch bissel was zum springen    sollte aber bei Gelegenheit etwas mit der Schaufel bearbeitet werden da die meisten Sachen bissel baufällig oder "merkwürdig" gebaut sind.

Wer geht denn nun morgen alles nach Heubach ? Bin mir nich so sicher das HB was für mich ist, nich das ich dort noch irgendwo runter fallle


----------



## sms (23. Oktober 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Wo warst Du denn? Hab bis 14:15 bei mir gewartet.
> Wetter war top und den Floater haben wir auch noch getroffen. Das Bierchen am Bärenschloss war auch sehr lecker



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. War richtig fein und gemütlich heute.
Vorallem das    zum Schluß war fein.


----------



## Koeni (23. Oktober 2004)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> Wer geht denn nun morgen alles nach Heubach ? Bin mir nich so sicher das HB was für mich ist, nich das ich dort noch irgendwo runter fallle



Zerg und ich und vielleicht boerni wenn er sich meldet.
Runter fallen kann man an den meisten Stellen nicht tief, Spaß hättest du da sicher.


----------



## boerni (23. Oktober 2004)

@ koeni
na da melde ich mich mal. wenn es denn in dein auto passt würd ich gern mittkommen. wann treffen wir uns dann denn. 
bis dann
björn


----------



## sms (23. Oktober 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Zerg und ich und vielleicht boerni wenn er sich meldet.
> Runter fallen kann man an den meisten Stellen nicht tief, Spaß hättest du da sicher.



O.k. wenn ich morgen früh rechtzeitig aufwache, werde ich mich in meinen kleinen grünen Wagen setzten und diesen nach Heubach gleiten lassen.
Hab ich das richtig mitgekriegt, ihr fahrt um 10 in Feuerbach los?

Ich werde dann versuchen so gegen 11:00 Uhr vor Ort in Heubach sein.

Dieses schöne Wetter sollte man sich ja eigentlich nicht entgehen lassen und das Holz dort wird bestimmt trocken sein, dort gibts ja keinen Schatten


----------



## beat (23. Oktober 2004)

So, Leutz! Wie sieht es denn so mit dem morgigen Nachmittag aus?? Irgendwer am Start zwecks MTB-Tour hier im/ums Städtle? Ich wäre für eine lockere, vielleicht nicht allzu lange Runde (~2 Stündchen) zu haben. Solitude oder aber auch Richtung Kernen/Schurwald stünde z. B. zur Debatte.

Gruß
beat


----------



## zerg10 (23. Oktober 2004)

@beat
Für's Zeichnen nochmal hier öffentlich einen   

@Heubächer
Treffe mich morgen mit Koni u. Boerni um 10:30 in Fellbach, nicht Feuerbach. Werden dann so gegen 11:30 in Heubach an den Shores sein.

@Backwoods
Werde mal am Montag, wenn's Wetter so bleibt, einige Unterstützungsarbeit bei den DBs leisten


----------



## torte (23. Oktober 2004)

@ Zerg

Wo in Fellabch trefft ihr euch denn ?



Bzw. wo is denn das IN Heubach ? <Rür denn Fall das ich mich auch aufmache   

Bin halt noch am Überlegen...ein Absturz mit Klickies wäre sicher wenig lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (23. Oktober 2004)

@torte

Hier gibts es eine Beschreibung, wo das in Heubach ist.


----------



## Koeni (24. Oktober 2004)

die Wegbeschreibung ist schei$$e.
Wenn man so fährt ist man zwar nah an den Northshores, aber wenn man dann den DH fahren will muss man zum Auto einen qualvollen langen Anstieg bewältigen  .
Wir parken auf dem Wanderparkplatz zwischen DH und Northshore:

Am Kreisverkehr in Heubach (rechts)Richtung Bartholomä, dann nach der Firma Triumph(die ein Übergang über die Strasse verbindet==> Das ist- wie der Jörg immer sagt- der "Triumphbogen"  )links abbiegen, ganz nach hinten durch. Da stehen dann schon ein paar Sprünge. Den Berg rechts neben den Sprüngen hochfahren und auf dem nächsten Wanderparkplatz parken.
Dann mit dem Rad immer den Berg hoch und ungefähr am höchsten punkt links im Wald ist's dann. Nicht direkt am Weg, sollte aber zu finden sein.

@torte
Kann dir einen Satz Pedale mitbringen


----------



## sms (24. Oktober 2004)

@torte
wenns dir auf dem Shore zu langweilig wird,
könnte ich dir auch anbieten mit mir, gemütlich, den Dh runter und auf der anderen Seite den Weisenstein hoch zukurbeln.
Da runter hab ich das letzte mal ein paar nette Trails gesehen/gefahren.


----------



## DH FreaK (24. Oktober 2004)

Hi 

Tag auch komme aus Gerlingen..glei neben Stuggi und suche Biker so zum Droppen aber bin noch Anfänger hätte ma Bock wenn ihr euch so trefft oda so mal mitzubiken...mein kleine Hardcore Freeride\DH Schüssel müsste noch paar jumps aushalten können trotz defektem Dämpfer....

Wo kann man am besten so Biken wo fahrt ihr..so.?....in Gerlingen gibt es paar ordentliche Treppen und so... aber auch nix dolles


Gerlingen ist bei der Solitude müsstet ihr kennen.....vieleicht..  

oke schaui ich melde mich wieder...


----------



## mantra (24. Oktober 2004)

Tach Mädels, 
bin auch wieder im Land und will unbedingt biken. Leider kenn ich immer noch nicht so viel Strecken hier.
Was geht den mit dem Botnangtrail so? Ist der gut? Oder in Vaihingen? Gibts da auch irgendwas Abfahrtsreiches?
Was gibts denn in Heubach?

MfG mantra


----------



## zerg10 (25. Oktober 2004)

@mantra
Downhill-Abfahrten bzw. Strecken mit hohem technischen Niveau gibt es z.Zt. keine, da haben die Förster ganze Arbeit geleistet.

Heubach hat dagegen offizielle NorthShores u. einen bikerX-mässigen Downhill. Is' halt 'ne gute Stunde von Stuttgart weg.

@schwandelein
Wo bleiben die Bilder ?  

@koni
Gestern noch heil heimgekommen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Oktober 2004)

Moinsen,

@zerg
Wie war es denn? Wetter war ja top. Gabs Ausfälle? Ich meine nur wegen der Frage an Koni.

@DH Freak
Drop´s an sich gibt es glaube gar keine richtigen. Und gute Sprünge eigentlich auch nicht. FAlls Du was kennst wäre ich nicht abgeneigt mir das mal anzusehen   Wenn Du mit uns eine Runde fahren willst, kann ich nur sagen das es wenig bis fast keine Sprünge gibt. Liegt aber daran, dass das Gelände keine hat. An einigen Stellen wäre das schon gut aber da sind zu viele Fußgänger die alles platt machen.


----------



## zerg10 (25. Oktober 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen,
> 
> @zerg
> Wie war es denn? Wetter war ja top. Gabs Ausfälle? Ich meine nur wegen der Frage an Koni.



Gut war's. Die Shores waren trocken u. gut zu fahren, die Wippe und den RollerCoaster hab' ich auch geknackt. Der "Downhill" is' auch witzig, war leider stellenweise ein wenig schlammig u. beim zweiten Mal hab' ich mir 'nen Snakebite geholt.
Boerni hat sich auf seine angeknackste Rippe gelegt u. Konis Auto-Vorderrad hatte so 'ne merkwürdige Blase, mal sehen, wie's den beiden heute geht  

Wollte heute eigentlich DB fahren, aber es wie's aussieht, regnet es nachher wohl.


----------



## mantra (25. Oktober 2004)

Das mit Heubach hört sich ja ganz gut an. Da würd ich direkt mal mitkommen wenn Ihr mal wieder geht. 
Ansonsten wäre ich auch bei diversen Lokalrunden am Start.

MfG mantra


----------



## zerg10 (25. Oktober 2004)

mantra schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit Heubach hört sich ja ganz gut an. Da würd ich direkt mal mitkommen wenn Ihr mal wieder geht.
> Ansonsten wäre ich auch bei diversen Lokalrunden am Start.
> 
> MfG mantra



Und so sieht es in Heubach aus   Sind allerdings nicht wir, die Pics hab' ich aus 'nem anderen Thread ...


----------



## DH FreaK (25. Oktober 2004)

Moinsen wieder..

Heubach!!
da komm ich ja net hin son mist...bin no net 18 und hab no kein Auto...****..

Degerloch geht ja auch nix war letztens oben (letzte woche) war da überhaupt ma was sah net so aus...nur Matsch...und nen weg...ohne alles...  

Naja wenn ma was in Stuggi geht sagt mir ma bescheid weil ich keine kenne hier die sonst no etwas mehr als CC Fahren ---- achja in Schöckingen gibts ne mini BMX strecke mit paar Hügeln und nen Double aber voll mini... naja im Anhang ma ein Bild von mir wie ich jumpe so bissel,,,, und denn noch mein Kumpel
der die treppen in Gerlingen Springt...und noch ein anderer auch aus Jena der aber nur auf videos zu sehen ist (aber sein bike is aufn Bild)die wohnen aber in Jena (Thüringen) wo ich herkomme aber durch Umzug jetzt hier bin naja Herbstferien zuende und nun sind sie jetzt au wieder wech...      naja..deswegen suche ich Biker...DHler Freerider..mit den ich immer ma so Biken kann oder so...weil sonst Sterbe ich alleine rumbiken macht ja auch kein spaß..    

BILDER IN MEINER GALERIE!!!!!!


Schauii.......


----------



## Floater (25. Oktober 2004)

hab eigentlich nix zu sagen, will nur mal wieder benachrichtigt werden  

ansonsten hät ich morgen lust mit licht fahren zu gehen, hab ich ja im nightsession thread schon erwähnt


----------



## DH FreaK (25. Oktober 2004)

MOIN ,




Wie alt bist du?....was hast du fürn Bike?
hätte eventuell Bock zu Biken.....MELDENN......

Schaui


----------



## zerg10 (25. Oktober 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> hab eigentlich nix zu sagen, will nur mal wieder benachrichtigt werden
> 
> ansonsten hät ich morgen lust mit licht fahren zu gehen, hab ich ja im nightsession thread schon erwähnt



Wetter.com: 11°C u. 90% Regenrisiko, da bleib' ich lieber zu Hause.


----------



## Spitzkraut (25. Oktober 2004)

Servus,
komme aus Echterdingen und hab grad das forum entdeckt!

Suche leute mit denen ich hin und wieder biken kann!
Bin halt noch kein Meister des Fach`s!   Hab aber rießen Spass am FR!
Andi


----------



## Koeni (25. Oktober 2004)

@zerg
Du hast dir mit der Bezwingung der Wippe und des Rollercoasters auch eine kleine Pause verdient  .

Ich hab wieder Bock auf Markgröningen, geht aber frühestens am Donnerstag, weil ich morgen lernen will und am Mittwoch ist ja wieder "Meeting".

@DH freak
Les' halt mit und klink dich ein wenn wir fahren.

@Spitzbub  
Für dich gilt das Gleiche

P.S.: Hab gestern in Heubach behauptet am Samstag sei Lagerverkauf bei AXO, war falsch, erst 'ne Woche später. Nicht, dass da jemand hinfährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (25. Oktober 2004)

Ich hoffe Ihr konntet Euch am Wochenende ein paar Inspirationen in Heubach und auf den anderen Trails holen.

Am Mittwoch treffen wir uns wie besprochen wieder um etwas konkreter zu werden.

Wer hat denn Lust uns einen geeigneten Treffpunkt zu suchen??ß

Wenn sich bis morgen niemand melden sollte, treffen wir uns einfach wieder in BB beim Vereinsheim und ziehen uns wieder ne Pizza rein?

Also fleißig melden, es wäre schön wenn die Beteiligung genauso groß ist wie letzte Woche. 

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## Koeni (25. Oktober 2004)

@Ra
Mir wäre ehrlich gesagt irgendwo in Stuttgart lieber, weil ich dann mit öffentlichen kommen kann und nicht im Stau stehen muss. Allerdings weiß ich auch nicht, wo wir uns treffen könnten. 
Wir könnten uns aber auch z.B. auf'm Schloßplatz treffen und in die nächst beste Bar gehen.
Wenn Ihr Euch aber alle wieder die Pizza des Todes reinziehen wollt, dann ergebe ich mich und ess 'nen Salat und trink' ein Weizenbier .


----------



## [email protected] (25. Oktober 2004)

für tde und backwoods was haltet ihr von diesem bike net grad teuer aba kukt es euch mal an koennt ihr mir vieleicht nachteile sagen oda vorteile die anderen koennen nartürlich auch antworten 
(also ihr müsst auf www.rockmachine-germany.de dann auf 2005 modele und rechts  und dann zu dencore series und ganz unten avanlache beschreibt es mal gut schlecht mittel
bin 13
hab noch ne frage ich bin 1.65 klein welche groesse ist da gut (16,18,20 zoll)


----------



## torte (25. Oktober 2004)

He Backwoods, alter Drückeberger   Was war gestern los ? Ich wollte dich nach Heubach entführern   

@ boerni

Gute Besserung ? Warst schon beim Doc ?

@ all

ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach Pedalen.

Lohnt der Merhrpreis der DMR V12 im Vergleich zu den V8 ? Evtl habt ihr ja Erfahrungen mit den Dingern.


----------



## boerni (25. Oktober 2004)

@torte
war noch nicht beim arzt hatten heute kein termin frei muss morgen nochmal anrufen. aber eigentlich ist es nicht so schlimm wie ich gedacht hatte.


----------



## sms (25. Oktober 2004)

Mahlzeit,

hier mal eine kleine Auswahl der Heubachbilder.  

Ich hab da noch ein nettes kleines Koeni-rock-die-Wippe-und-landet-danach-in-den-Büschen-Filmchen.  
Hat jemand etwas Webspace (6,2mb) , wohin ich das Ding hinschieben könnte?   

Ps.
Das nächste Mal geb ich den Photo mal jemandem an die Hand, damit ich auch irgendwo drauf bin


----------



## Backwoods (25. Oktober 2004)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> He Backwoods, alter Drückeberger   Was war gestern los ? Ich wollte dich nach Heubach entführern



Ich war zwar schon wach als du kurz angerufen hast, aber ncoh net lange  
der tag war dann auch leider anders verplant. hab mal das bike gegen die wanderschuh getauscht


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Oktober 2004)

@boerni
Gute Besserung.
Auah Kommst Mittwoch trotzdem?

@zerg 
Bist Du da weggerutscht? Sieht fast so aus.


----------



## torte (25. Oktober 2004)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Das nächste Mal geb ich den Photo mal jemandem an die Hand, damit ich auch irgendwo drauf bin



 Von mir hast kein Bild gemacht ? du bist gemein   

@ Backwoods

Beim nächsten mal zerr ich dich aus dem Bett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (26. Oktober 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> Bist Du da weggerutscht? Sieht fast so aus.



Beinahe, bin mit der Pedale hängengeblieben u. dann im NoseWheelie runter. Aber alles sauber runterbekommen ...

@Planer
Bin auch für 'nen Treff in Stuttgart oder an der Uni.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. Oktober 2004)

@zerg
Sieht nähmlich verdammt nach Abgang aus. Aber wenn´s noch gereicht hat, isses ja gut.

@morgen
Mir ist es egal wo wir uns treffen.
Sollte es in der Stadt sein, schlage ich das "Amadeus" vor. Allerdings sind dort nur recht kostspielige Parkhäuser. Hier an der Uni ist auch noch das "Sherlock". Ist im selben Gebäude wie die Pizza. Ich versuch mal die tel. Nummer zu bekommen. Evtl. kann man ja 2 Tische zusammenschieben.
Als Kneipe gäbe es da noch das "Troll". Ansonsten ist Vaihingen nicht sooo belebt.   Das Trolll ist allerdings nicht in der Nähe der S-BAhn. Da müsste ich auch laufen oder fahren.  
Evtl. hat ja hier noch jemand einen Vorschlag.


----------



## zerg10 (26. Oktober 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> Sieht nähmlich verdammt nach Abgang aus. Aber wenn´s noch gereicht hat, isses ja gut.
> 
> @morgen
> ...



Ein bisschen Gleichgewichtssinn u. jede Menge Glück   

Amadeus is' okay, da gibt es auch grosse Tische, damit wir unsere Pläne ausbreiten können   

@torte
Wenn Du nur mal hin u. wieder mit Flatpedalen fährst, reichen die V8 vollkommen aus. Bei Poison gibt es sogar noch günstigere.


----------



## boerni (26. Oktober 2004)

@ morgen
trotz meiner überaus schmerzhaften   verletzung werd ich dabei seien, hab ja paar zeichnungen angefertigt. wäre auch für ein treffen in stuttgart irgendwo weiss halt nicht wo. 
also bis morgen
björn


----------



## Floater (26. Oktober 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Wetter.com: 11°C u. 90% Regenrisiko, da bleib' ich lieber zu Hause.





jaja, habt ja recht


@morgen darf man mal ganz dumm fragen:was habt ihr vor sonntagsfahrer stammtisch?
und zwecks parken: ihr kennt doch hoffentlich die kostenlosen uni und vermessungsamtspar5kplätze?!


----------



## zerg10 (26. Oktober 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> jaja, habt ja recht
> 
> 
> @morgen darf man mal ganz dumm fragen:was habt ihr vor sonntagsfahrer stammtisch?
> und zwecks parken: ihr kennt doch hoffentlich die kostenlosen uni und vermessungsamtspar5kplätze?!



Der eine Uniparkplatz hat mittlerweile so 'ne blöde Schranke ... Aber ich vertrau' meinem Chauffeur von der VVS,da reicht's auch für das eine oder andere Bier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (26. Oktober 2004)

Tach Mädels,

ich kenn zwar die allerwenigsten von Euch und hab auch keine Ahnung was Ihr da morgen an Start bringen wollt, aber da ich ohnehin mehr Kontakt zu den Bikern in und um Stuggi suche, würde ich mich da ganz gerne dranhängen.
Wäre das evtl. möglich?

MfG mantra


----------



## zerg10 (26. Oktober 2004)

mantra schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Mädels,
> 
> ich kenn zwar die allerwenigsten von Euch und hab auch keine Ahnung was Ihr da morgen an Start bringen wollt, aber da ich ohnehin mehr Kontakt zu den Bikern in und um Stuggi suche, würde ich mich da ganz gerne dranhängen.
> Wäre das evtl. möglich?
> ...



Is' überhaupt kein Problem, wir sind kein Verein o. 'ne Verschwörergruppe  . Uns ist eigentlich jeder willkommen, der irgendeine Art MTB fährt. Wir sind alle über zwanzig, manche mehr (höhöhö), manche weniger ...


----------



## mantra (26. Oktober 2004)

Das hört sich gut an! Wann und wo steigt denn die Action genau?

MfG mantra


----------



## Koeni (26. Oktober 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte es in der Stadt sein, schlage ich das "Amadeus" vor.



Dann machen wir doch jetzt mal Nägel mit Köpfen und ich sag jetzt einfach mal wir gehen in dieses "Amadeus"(19Uhr?). Kostspielige Parhäuser ist egal, in die Stadt sollte wohl auch jeder mit öffentlichen kommen.
Jetzt musst du uns nur noch erklären wo das ist  .

@mantra
Wir bekommen in Böblingen mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein Vereinsgelände gestellt und wollen jetzt planen etc., das ist der eigentliche Grund für das Treffen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. Oktober 2004)

Das Amadeus ist am Charlottenplatz Nr.17
Das ist gleich in der Nähe des Schlossplatzes und direkt am Karlsplatz. Dort ist auch immer der Fischmarkt.
Siehe KArte. Der Eingang ist seitlich. Wenn Ihr vom Schloßplatz kommt einfach quer über den Karlsplatz und in der Seitengasse ist er dann.
In dem roten Kästen auf der Karte ist ein blauer Pfeil. Auf der Seite vom Gebäude ist der Eingang.


----------



## driver79 (26. Oktober 2004)

meld mich wieder zurück. hatte gestern keine zeit mich zu melden und meine vorschläge vom letzten mittwoch zu konkretisieren. werd mocgen auch nicht dabei sein. hab am donnerstag ne englischarbeit und muß lernen. 

hier mal meine zwei konkreten vorschläge die sich auch für bahnfahrer anbieten:
grieche im grünen an der u7/u8 haltestelle "waldau", oder das kikers vereinsheim selbe u-bahn haltestelle. nur etwas weiter zu laufen. parkplätze sollte es auch ausreichend dort geben. 
ausweichlokale gibt es da oben zu genüge falls die genannten nicht gefallen sollten. amadeus is nätürlich auch nen guter vorschlag.


----------



## torte (26. Oktober 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Dann machen wir doch jetzt mal Nägel mit Köpfen und ich sag jetzt einfach mal wir gehen in dieses "Amadeus"(19Uhr?). Kostspielige Parhäuser ist egal, in die Stadt sollte wohl auch jeder mit öffentlichen kommen.
> Jetzt musst du uns nur noch erklären wo das ist




Charlottenplatz 17    reicht dir das ?   Is hinterm Breuni,etwa bei der Markthalle.

Du fährst bis "Stadmitte" gehst über die Königsstraße auf den Marktplatz, dort links am Breuni vorbei und die erste (?) wieder rechts... dann etwas die Straße lang und links liegt das AMADEUS.

So, bist nun verwirrt genug ?  

EDIT:    Der Steppi war wieder schneller


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. Oktober 2004)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> EDIT:    Der Steppi war wieder schneller





Hier nun noch ein Vorschlag.
Ich war eben im Sherlock. Ist ein kleines Pub und wenn man 2 Tische zusammen schiebt geht das schon. Da hab ich mal mit 10pers. gerechnet.

Vorteile:
direkt an der Uni 
S-Bahn 5 min
Parkplätze davor bzw. am Spiegel
gut mit dem Auto zu erreichen
Stauumgehung in der city (für die Jungs per Auto evtl. wichtig)
Essen und Bier gibt es auch


So, nun sagt wo Ihr hin wollt. 

Wer ist dabei?

Ra
Boerni
zerg
koni
torte????
steppi


Wenn wir ins Sherlock wollen, muss ich morgen reservieren.
Wieder 19:00 Uhr?


----------



## Koeni (26. Oktober 2004)

Bevor hier noch zehn Vorschläge kommen sag ich lieber nix mehr und komm dahin, wo Ihr hin wollt. 19Uhr geht aber schon in Ordnung, wo auch immer


----------



## torte (26. Oktober 2004)

Amadeus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (26. Oktober 2004)

ich will ja jetzt keine unnötige Unruhe in die Diskussion bringen, aber strategisch gesehen wäre das Lokal an der Uni (Sherlock oder wie es heißt) glaube ich besser. Ich habe gerade noch mal mit dem Dirk D geschwätz und er würde den Koeni abholen.
Da können wir auch kostenlos parken und mit den Öffentlichen wäre es auch zu erreichen. 
Dann bräuchten wir uns auch nicht um 18.30 h durch Stgt zu quälen.

Ich hoffe die Entscheidung ist für alle O.K. 

das nächste mal schlage ich vor wir machen direkt gemeinsam was aus um dieses hin und her zu vermeiden.

Also, ich freue mich schon Euch morgen wieder zu sehen und mir Eure Vorschläge anzuhören.

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## dangerousD (26. Oktober 2004)

Trullala und hallo ,

der D ist mal wieder da. Habe vorhin mit Holk telefoniert (sorry, wenn ich Dir an dieser Stelle jetzt vorgreife) und gebe mal Folgendes zum Besten:

Treffpunkt in Vaihingen wäre GUT, weil ich dann nicht im Stau stehen muß  Geht anderen sicher auch so... von daher plädiere ich jetzt mal für den Pub, der "unglaubliche Holk" wird mich nachher sicher noch einmal tatkräftig unterstützen  Hugh, ich habe gepostet! 

@koni
Würde Dich dann sogar mitnehmen, dann können wir noch ein bißchen schnacken unterwegs...

Edit: Jetzt ist mir der Holk doch zuvor gekommen... Schlingel!


----------



## boerni (26. Oktober 2004)

@ morgen
das mit dem pub klingt doch ausgezeichnet. perfekt für alle. ausserdem kann ich dann gleich an der uni bleiben weil ich bis 18:00 vorlesung hab. also ich bin fürs pub
bis morgen 
björn


----------



## Floater (26. Oktober 2004)

hmmm 7 ist für den gestressten jörg mal wieder viiiieeeeel zu früh. bis wann werdet ihr den sitzen?


----------



## Backwoods (26. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

@torte: wenn du über sifi fährst, könnten wir zu dritt fahren. schätze mal der holk kommt hier vorbei. außerdem kann ich dann dein cube light nicht hier vergessen   

andererseits ist 1900 wirklich ziemlich früh und meine teilnahme nciht ganz sicher. mir ist vorhin dass provisorisch eingesetzte goldstück wieder aus dem zahn gefallen und ich muss morgen früh gleich erstmal zum zahnarzt. bin halt morgen abend evtl. länger am arbeiten. hoffe aber um 1830 daheim zu sein.

müsste auch ein auto haben und könnte dann fahren, bzw später nachkommen.


----------



## mantra (27. Oktober 2004)

@Koeni 

Wegen dem Innenlagerschlüssel. Ich brauch den nicht sofort. Ich hab nur gefragt, weil ich in den nächsten Wochen mal mein BigHit wieder aufbauen will. Danke trotzdem für die schnell Hilfe.

Ich würd dann morgen auch reinschauen.

MfG mantra


----------



## zerg10 (27. Oktober 2004)

*Planungstreffen ist heute ab 19:00Uhr im Sherlock.* 
Ich hoffe, ihr habt auch alle fleissig gezeichnet


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Oktober 2004)

Moin, dann fahr ich heute nach der Arbeit am Sherlock vorbei und bestell mal 2 Tische. Die schieben wir zusammen und dann passt das. Meine Überlegung mit 10 Leuten kommt ja auch gut hin.

gezählt hab ich jetzt:

Ra
Boerni
zerg
koni
torte
steppi
Danger
mantra
Backwoods
(Floater)

Sherlock:

Falls jemand nicht weiss wo das ist dann lese er hier:
Von der S-Bahn kommend über die 2 Brücken Richtung Parabolspiegel laufen. Direkt hinter dem Baunzaun ist links eine Pizzeria. Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite ist das Sherlock. Also im gleichen Gebäude.
Vom Parabolspiegel läuft man Richtung Uni und dann ist alles vor dem Bauzaun rechts.

@Floater
Beim letzten mal waren wir glaube bis 22:15 vor Ort.
Für ein Bierchen kannst Du also allemal vorbei kommen.


----------



## zerg10 (27. Oktober 2004)

Komme erst so gegen 20:00Uhr. Könnt ja auch ohne mich anfangen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (28. Oktober 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Komme erst so gegen 20:00Uhr. Könnt ja auch ohne mich anfangen ...



Korrektur, ich konnte gestern garnicht kommen, sondern durfte die halbe Nacht bei meiner Kleinen Wache stehen.
Was ist bei der Planungsrunde rausgekommen ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Oktober 2004)

Haben ein paar Ideen entwickelt und werden das nun mal zu Papier bringen.
Samstag 14:00 treffen wir uns nochmal am Gelände. Also plan mal ein. Lange geht es sicher nicht.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (28. Oktober 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Haben ein paar Ideen entwickelt und werden das nun mal zu Papier bringen.
> Samstag 14:00 treffen wir uns nochmal am Gelände. Also plan mal ein. Lange geht es sicher nicht.



wer des Rädle mitbringt, kann bestimmt mal den Double und die Hühnerleiter mit Wippe fahren!!! Des sollte doch ein zusätzlicher Anreiz sein zu kommen.

Am Samstag geht es insbesondere darum unser Konzept noch einmal mit den Gegebenheiten vor Ort zu vergleichen und die Dimensionen der Konstruktionen/Bauten abzugleichen. Wer also ein langes Maßband hat, bitte mitbringen. 

Zahlreiche Teilnahme ist also erwünscht. 
Wenn's Wetter zu schlecht ist können wir evtl. die Besprechung ins Vereinsheim (unter der Pizzaria) verlegen. 

Kette rechts und Sattel runter.
ra.


----------



## mantra (28. Oktober 2004)

Wenn mir noch jemand genau sagt wie ich da hinkomme wäre gut. Ich fahre von Stuttgart aus und könnte unterwegs auch noch jemand einsammeln wenn Bedarf besteht.

MfG mantra


----------



## tde (28. Oktober 2004)

@all Sonntagsfahrer: kurze Gruesse aus Romania mit der Empfehlung, hier den naechsten CC/FR/DH-Urlaub zu machen. Die Suedkarpaten bieten das geilste Zweirad-Gelaende, das ich bisher in Europa gesehen habe    . Vergesst Gardasee, Alpen und sonstwas. Einziger Haken: es gibt Baeren   und alle Trails sind noch nicht erschlossen (eigentlich gut, nur geht man hier leider schnell verloren ohne GPS).


----------



## Koeni (28. Oktober 2004)

tde schrieb:
			
		

> kurze Gruesse aus Romania .



Grüße zurück



			
				tde schrieb:
			
		

> Die Suedkarpaten bieten das geilste Zweirad-Gelaende, das ich bisher in Europa gesehen habe



Du warst noch nicht in Morzine/Les Gets  

@Bauplanung
Ich geh am Freitag bis tief in die Nacht einen heben(ist schon länger ausgemacht) und penn dann in Winnenden. Ich werd natürlich versuchen zu kommen, aber versprechen kann ich's nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (28. Oktober 2004)

@Koeni

Was willst Du denn für die Gabel haben?

MfG mantra


----------



## zerg10 (28. Oktober 2004)

tde schrieb:
			
		

> @all Sonntagsfahrer: kurze Gruesse aus Romania mit der Empfehlung, hier den naechsten CC/FR/DH-Urlaub zu machen. Die Suedkarpaten bieten das geilste Zweirad-Gelaende, das ich bisher in Europa gesehen habe    . Vergesst Gardasee, Alpen und sonstwas. Einziger Haken: es gibt Baeren   und alle Trails sind noch nicht erschlossen (eigentlich gut, nur geht man hier leider schnell verloren ohne GPS).



Pass' auf, dass Dir der Sprit im Moped nicht ausgeht u. viel Spass noch. Wie issen das Wetter in Dracula-Country ?


----------



## Koeni (28. Oktober 2004)

@mantra
So 280 ungefähr.


----------



## tde (28. Oktober 2004)

@zerg: 25 Grad Celsius am Tag  , null bei Nacht  . Videos vom Event, den Strecken und der Landschaft unter www.redbullromaniacs.com.  Bin nur streckenweise den Profi-Track gefahren, und trotzdem froh, noch zu leben. Groessten Respekt vor den Jungs. Der Favorit i(Cyril Despres, Dakar-Rallyefahrer) ist uebrigens der Kumpel und Trainingspartner von Cedric Gracia  .


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (28. Oktober 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Bauplanung
> Ich geh am Freitag bis tief in die Nacht einen heben(ist schon länger ausgemacht) und penn dann in Winnenden. Ich werd natürlich versuchen zu kommen, aber versprechen kann ich's nicht.



wir treffen uns um 14.00 h, bis dahin mußt Du doch schon lange wieder fit sein??? 
nee nee nee, die heutige Jugend, ist doch nix mehr gewöhnt   

@Manta (Wegbeschreibung): schau mal ein oder 2 Seiten vorher, da habe ich eine ausführliche Wegbeschreibung gepostet, das steht auch meine Handynummer wenn Du dich verfährst und einen Lotsen brauchst. 

Bis Samstag
ra.


----------



## gemini900 (28. Oktober 2004)

see the treat vertical lb.

Am 1.11. ist fahren angesagt (leider nicht für mich),
trotzdem kommen eine Menge Leute.

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Koeni (28. Oktober 2004)

Kann vielleicht jemand aus der DSL-Fraktion mal im Fotoalbum nach brauchbaren Bildern zwecks Vorstellung beim Verein stöbern?
Ich wollte das gerade machen, aber meine sensationell schnelle Verbindung macht mir da 'nen Strich durch die Rechnung. Ich würde ewig rumsitzen und warten bis sich die Bilder aufbauen  .

@Ra
Ich bin halt nicht so hardcore. Bei mir gilt "Wer abends saufen kann, der kann auch morgens früh aufstehen" nicht  .

@gemini
Mit Rampe?


----------



## driver79 (28. Oktober 2004)

kann leider nicht am samstag. hab schon geplant zu arbeiten.

@dirk

hast du noch bilder von dem ausflug an den gaiskopf wo dein kumpel aus münchen  dabei war?


gruß chris


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Oktober 2004)

Hab jetzt mal den Zettel von gestern "abgezeichnet"   
Die Zeichnung füllt evtl. das Blatt aber lange nicht den Platz.
Da also noch sehr viel Platz ist, sieht das auf dem Blatt auch nicht wirklich gut aus. Hab noch ein paar Hügel eingezeichnet damit es nicht so leer ist. 
Ich werde das ganze einfach noch zusammenschieben damit es nicht so doof aussieht und schreibe Double und Sprünge rein. 
Als kleinen vorgeschmack hier mal der 3fach Sprung nach der Rampe.


----------



## [email protected] (28. Oktober 2004)

Re: Die Sonntagsfahrer 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

für tde und backwoods was haltet ihr von diesem bike net grad teuer aba kukt es euch mal an koennt ihr mir vieleicht nachteile sagen oda vorteile die anderen koennen nartürlich auch antworten 
(also ihr müsst auf www.rockmachine-germany.de dann auf 2005 modele und rechts und dann zu dencore series und ganz unten avanlache beschreibt es mal gut schlecht mittel
bin 13
hab noch ne frage ich bin 1.65 klein welche groesse ist da gut (16,18,20 zoll)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Oktober 2004)

Mein post von gestern ist nicht da.
Test Test Test

Edit: Jetzt ist er angezeigt


----------



## zerg10 (29. Oktober 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Re: Die Sonntagsfahrer
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Acerca u. Alivio sind nicht unbedingt die beste Wahl u. die Manitou Six will mir auch nicht gefallen. Solltest dann gleich anfangen für die spätere Aufrüstung zu sparen. Rahmengrösse 16''. 

@All
Bin dieses WE Alleinerzieher, werde also überall mit der zukünftigen weiblichen Downhillhoffnung aufkreuzen, dafür ohne Bike.


----------



## Thaischarf (29. Oktober 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> (also ihr müsst auf www.rockmachine-germany.de dann auf 2005 modele und rechts und ...



Also diese Post lese ich jetzt schon zum dritten! mal in unterschiedlichne Freds.... versuche doch einfach nur eines zu posten!!!


----------



## zerg10 (29. Oktober 2004)

Thaischarf schrieb:
			
		

> Also diese Post lese ich jetzt schon zum dritten! mal in unterschiedlichne Freds.... versuche doch einfach nur eines zu posten!!!



Is' halt die Jugend von heute, jung u. ungeduldig ...


----------



## Koeni (29. Oktober 2004)

@Steppi
Sieht doch ganz gut aus, du bist also jetzt endgultig offiziell zu unserem Bauzeichner ernannt  .
Jetzt darfst du noch die Startrampe zeichnen  .


----------



## zerg10 (29. Oktober 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Steppi
> Sieht doch ganz gut aus, du bist also jetzt endgultig offiziell zu unserem Bauzeichner ernannt  .
> Jetzt darfst du noch die Startrampe zeichnen  .



Da greif' ich mal mit ein paar Änderungswünschen vor.
1. Die Rampe sollte (zumindest im unteren Bereich) durch Fachwerk verstärkt werden.
2. Die "Mittelpfosten" sollten bündig mit der Hauptrampe verlaufen.
3. Sollten wir unten in den Auslauf der Rampe einen Radius einbauen, damit der Winkel nicht ganz so steil wird ...

Hab's mal versucht einzuzeichnen, hab' hier auf der Arbeit leider kein AutoCAD.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (29. Oktober 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @All
> Bin dieses WE Alleinerzieher, werde also überall mit der zukünftigen weiblichen Downhillhoffnung aufkreuzen, dafür ohne Bike.



mir geht es ähnlich, werde am Samstag also auch mit der deutschen Antwort auf Cedric Gracia auftauchen. 

@steppi: super, sieht echt professionell aus

grüsse ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Oktober 2004)

Habs eben dem Matthias ja schon gemailt.
Die Streben hab ich mir gestern mal gespart. 
Der pfosten kommt auch dahin wo der Zerg ihn eingezeichnet hat.
Ich bin am Anfang mal von einem 2 Feldträger ausgegangen um die Biegung zu minimieren.

Ich hab ein Worddokument gemacht mit allen bisherigen Zeichnungen.
Wer das will schickt mir eine Pm mit Mailadresse


----------



## Koeni (29. Oktober 2004)

@Steppi
Danke erstmal, dass du mir gleich alles geschickt hast.
Und ein dickes Lob, ich denke mit solchen Zeichnungen können wir uns dort sehen lassen, vorallem wenn wir am Samstag nochmal alles anschauen.

Zu der Rampe:
Das wird sicher nicht einfach, und wenn wir da die Zimmermänner vom Verein dabei hätten, wäre es gut(bin ja nur ein kleiner Schreiner und hab von sowas auch keinen Plan). Das mit der Baugenehmigung sehe ich ähnlich und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das auch vom TÜV abgenommen werden muss(wir sind ja schließlcih in Deutschland). Und dann brauchen wir noch mehr Holz, weil die das ohne Geländer bestimmt nicht abnehmen.
Da die Rampe schon aufwändig genug ist, würde ich den Radius unten einfach aufschütten.

Ansonsten sollten wir vielleicht noch über mehr Northshore nachdenken, weil nur Holz gebraucht wird und wir die Sache mit dem benötigten Schwung ja zu bewältigen haben, den wir bei Holzsachen eben nicht bräuchten.
Trotzdem sieht das auf der Zeichnung gut aus und bietet auch schon einige Kombinationsmöglichkeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (29. Oktober 2004)

was wollt ihr eigentlich bauen ne startrampe oda? damit man da runter fahren kann und dann springen oda was?


----------



## Koeni (29. Oktober 2004)

Hab mir nochmal kurz Gedanken zur Rampe gemacht und da ich kein Zeichenprogramm hab das was taugt, hab ich's kurz so gezeichet, bitte nicht lachen  .(neue Sachen rot schraffiert)

Für ein Geländer könnte man die Balken aussen durchgehen lassen und daran Planken befestigen.Ein Problem bezügl. TÜV sehe ich im Zwischenraum zwischen den zwei großen Rampen wegen Absturzgefahr. Man könnte in dem Eck, in dem das "Loch" ist noch einkurzes Geländer machen, das auf jede Rampe ein kleies Stück hinein ragt.

Die Radien mit Erde aufschütten.

Um noch mehr Holzverbrauch zu vermeiden könnte man direkt neben der kleinen und einer der großen Rampen eine Treppe bauen. Dann könnte das Bike auf der Rampe hochgeschoben werden und man hätte zwei Fliegen...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Oktober 2004)

Ich will nur nochmal folgendes sagen.
1. logisch muss unten angeschüttet werden. Das ist aber für die Konstr. nebensächlich.
2. Die Konstr. muss noch wirtschaftl. erarbeitet werden. Ich weiß auch schon wie es geändert werden muss. Damit sparen wir viele Laschen( Schuhe)    und einiges an Holz. Die Gründung (Fundament) muss auch einiges an Holz.
3. Geländer müssen ran.
4. Der Übergang Ebene 1 (2m) zu Ebene 2 (3m) muss auch geschlossen werden. Das können wir aber mit den Brettern der Einwegpaletten machen.

5. Das ist nur eine Skizze mit der ich mal verdeutlichen wollte über wieviel Holz bzw. Bretter hier überhaupt gesprochen werden muss. 
Eine solche Konstr. ist mit Rundhölzer noch schwieriger zu gestalten. Damit spreche ich Ra´s Kontakte mal an.


----------



## zerg10 (29. Oktober 2004)

Würde vorschlagen, wir diskutieren das alles am Samstag. So wie's aussieht gibt es bzgl. Mikes Zeichnung   nur Missverständnisse, die eigentlich gar keine sind (z.B. Fundament, Geländer, Rampenradius, usw.)


----------



## Floater (29. Oktober 2004)

...war ja nicht dabei, will also nicht reinreden, aber muß es denn eine holzrampe sein? ist ein normaler starthügel(vor allem auf dauer gesehen) nicht ökonomischer?
da ich aber morgen da sein könnt ihr mich ja dann aufklären


----------



## mantra (29. Oktober 2004)

Das Problem bei einm aus Erde ist, dass man verdammt viel Erde für so einen hohen und große Hügel braucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (29. Oktober 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will nur nochmal folgendes sagen.
> 1. logisch muss unten angeschüttet werden. Das ist aber für die Konstr. nebensächlich.
> 2. Die Konstr. muss noch wirtschaftl. erarbeitet werden. Ich weiß auch schon wie es geändert werden muss. Damit sparen wir viele Laschen( Schuhe)    und einiges an Holz. Die Gründung (Fundament) muss auch einiges an Holz.
> 3. Geländer müssen ran.
> ...



Musst's einfach positiv sehen, lieber zu viel Motivation als zu wenig .

Bis dann, jetzt geht's


----------



## Backwoods (29. Oktober 2004)

@ Ra.bretzlen:

Bin morgen nachmittag leider autolos und kann dich (euch) deswegen nicht abholen. 

ich komme mit dem bike. du müsstest halt den kids carier nehmen oder mal beim zerg oder so anfragen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Oktober 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Musst's einfach positiv sehen, lieber zu viel Motivation als zu wenig .
> 
> Bis dann, jetzt geht's



 

Wir müssen den Hügel morgen mal vermessen und dann kennen wir auch die echten und nötigen Höhen.


----------



## boerni (29. Oktober 2004)

hi
hier mal ein foto von meinem neuen rahmen. hab mich auch gegen die sherman entschieden, werd zwar einige buuhhs und so ernten aber ist mir egal. naja sieht auf jeden fall ganz fett aus und ich freu mich voll drauf. wollt ich nur mal los werden
@ steppi 
dickes lob sieht gut aus


----------



## mantra (29. Oktober 2004)

Hast Du das Bike mit nem Handy fotografiert? Ist ein bisschen klein das Bild. Schaut aber fett aus! Man darf gespannt sein. Hast Du nicht gesagt, dass Du den Rahmen in komplett schwarz bekommst?
Warum hast Du Dich denn jetzt gegen die Sherman entschieden?

Fragen über Fragen ;-) 

Seis drum! Ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß beim aufbauen.

MfG Robert


----------



## dangerousD (29. Oktober 2004)

@steppi
Hier jetzt noch mal ein öffentliches Lob an Dich     Damit es auch alle sehen... ja, ich kann auch nett zum Mike sein 

@boerni
Nettes "Rädle"...   

@koeni
Gib alles!!!

@Morgen-in-BB-Treffer
Bin auch am Start und bringe meine bessere Hälfte mit. Die kann sich ja dann mit dem zerg'schen und ra'schen Nachwuchs beschäftigen, während wir Männergespräche führen. Und jetzt freue ich mich auf die Kommentare der Feministinnen unter Euch...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Oktober 2004)

@boerni
Schönes Teil    Aber das Bild ist zu klein   
Aber wir werden es ja auch in live sehen.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (30. Oktober 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ra.bretzlen:
> 
> Bin morgen nachmittag leider autolos und kann dich (euch) deswegen nicht abholen.
> 
> ich komme mit dem bike. du müsstest halt den kids carier nehmen oder mal beim zerg oder so anfragen.



kein Problem, wir versuchen auch mit dem Rädle zu kommen, wenn's zu sehr schifft frag mich mal den Zerg.

@Zerg: kannst Du uns mitnehmen wenn's regnet???

bis nacher
ra.


----------



## zerg10 (30. Oktober 2004)

@Ra.
Kein Problem, obwohl das Wetter hier gerade gut wird. Bringe das Kampfgefährt meiner Kleinen mit ...
14:00 war die Zeit, oder ?


----------



## Koeni (30. Oktober 2004)

@Bauplaner
So Jungs, nochmal sorry, dass ich mich heute gedrückt habe.
Ich hoffe es war trotzdem produktiv  .
Ich war noch nicht so fit und musste noch ausschlafen.

Geht morgen jemand fahren?
Vielleicht mal Ingersheim?
Wie soll denn das Wetter werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (30. Oktober 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Bauplaner
> So Jungs, nochmal sorry, dass ich mich heute gedrückt habe.
> Ich hoffe es war trotzdem produktiv  .
> Ich war noch nicht so fit und musste noch ausschlafen.
> ...



Hi, wollte auch gerade fragen, ob morgen jemand unterwegs ist.

holk und thomas wollten morgen spätnachmittag ab 1500 eine kurze runde drehen. keine ahnung wo, aber wohl eher zeischen sifi und herrenberg. vieleicht häng ich mich da dran.

was ist in ingersheim? schätzungsweise ne bmx bahn?

da wir gestern auf dem extrem friday nite mud ride (dazu später mehr, muss jetzt in die sporthalle) bereits genung kilometer geschrubt haben, könnte ich morgen auch hüpfen gehen. was ist mit KK?

ne mud-trailrunde am fk wäre auch ok. 1x durchs dürrbachtal tauchen


----------



## Koeni (30. Oktober 2004)

@Backwoods
Ja, Ingersheim ist 'ne BMX Bahn.
Aber so wie's aussieht wird morgen sowieso wieder schlechtes Wetter.


----------



## Koeni (31. Oktober 2004)

Guten Morgen,
also, ich bin mit Dirk ab ca. 13Uhr in Ingersheim, vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Oktober 2004)

@Koni und Rest
Nachdem wir das Gelände gestern bei Tag gesehen und auch vermessen haben, geb ich Dir mal kurze Infos. Keine Ahnung ob Du schon mit wem gesprochen hast.

1. Mitgliedsbeitrag 60 Euro/Jahr + 10 für den Antrag (Studi´s evtl. weniger)
2. Fläche ca. 60 * 30 m
3. Fläche erst nutzbar ab Ende des vorhandenen Starthügels. Im Eingangsbereich steht meist das Festzelt.
4. Wegen Punkt 3 keine Rampe und Sprung nach rechts "wie geplant" möglich.
5. Die Einstellung der Herren    vor Ort ist in jedem FAlle positiv.

Soweit mal Infos.

Vorschlag:
Den 3fach Sprung am Anfang reduzieren wir um den 5m Sprung und stellen statt dessen den Verstellbaren da hin.


----------



## Koeni (31. Oktober 2004)

Dann müssen wir eben über's Zelt springen  .
Nee, ich glaub der Sprung sollte sich schon noch irgenwo unter kriegen lassen, Platz ist ja trotzdem genug.
Ab Ende des Hügels heißt, wir müssen die Rampe ins Flache stellen?
Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit deinem HT, kaufst du noch eins, oder darfst du nicht?


----------



## Sofax (31. Oktober 2004)

ich werde heute auch mal wieder ein paar km sammeln gehen. Ra./backwoods etc.: wann/wo wollt ihr denn los?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (31. Oktober 2004)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde heute auch mal wieder ein paar km sammeln gehen. Ra./backwoods etc.: wann/wo wollt ihr denn los?



meine Frau ist zur Zeit unterwegs und ich kann erst weg, wenn Sie wieder da ist. Geplant ist, dass Sie um 15.00 h wieder hier ist. Wenn Du möchtest, können wir nachher noch mal telefonieren, dann weiß ich evtl. mehr.

@koeni,:wir können die Startrampe schon auf den bestehenden Hügel bauen, 
wir können aber nicht wie geplant eine 90° Abfahrt bauen. Dein verstellbaren Sprung bekommen wir aber auf alle Fälle noch unter.
Mitgliedsbeitrag ist für berufstätige 50 Euro/Jahr + 10 Euro Anmeldegebühr (übertreib mal nicht Steppi) aber ich bin mir sicher für Schüler und Studenten bekommen wir den halben Preis. 

Das Gelände ist eigentlich sogar noch größer als vom Steppi geschrieben, wir wollen aber um nicht zuviel Schwung zu verlieren die Länger reduzieren. 

Wenn Du noch Fragen hast kannst Du mich ja gerne anrufen. 

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Oktober 2004)

Damit wir hier nicht in besserwisserei verfallen, kann ich nur sagen das meine Ohren eine 60 vernommen haben. Evtl. sind da ja die 10 Euro Aufnahme inkl.    Ist ja auch völlig Bockwurst oder auf Schwäbisch "saiten"   

Wir haben folgendes gemessen.
Ende Rampe bis 1. Double 25m
Double 8,5m
Double nächster Hügel 25 m > wird zur Kurve
Geschätzer Abstand zum Hundegerüst    10m



Ich war vorhin biken. Trails sind nur unter dem Laub zu vermuten   
Viel Spaß


----------



## torte (31. Oktober 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war vorhin biken. Trails sind nur unter dem Laub zu vermuten
> Viel Spaß




 

Da wäre unser night ride am Fr. was für dich gewesen... hatte mehrfach das Problem das mir der Weg ausgegangen ist   Hab immer nur in der Ferne das Rücklicht von schwandalein gesehen und bin dann "Luftlinie" hinterher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Oktober 2004)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> ...mir der Weg ausgegangen ist   ...


   

@koni
Ht ist hoffentlich nächste Woche hier. Will ja evtl. noch ein paar schöne Tage auf der Bahn haben


----------



## sms (31. Oktober 2004)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> Da wäre unser night ride am Fr. was für dich gewesen... hatte mehrfach das Problem das mir der Weg ausgegangen ist   Hab immer nur in der Ferne das Rücklicht von schwandalein gesehen und bin dann "Luftlinie" hinterher



Jo torte, und wenn das nächste Mal dein Akku gescheit geladen ist, lassen wir dich auch mal vorne fahren......


----------



## Backwoods (31. Oktober 2004)

Eine Kurzbeschreibung von unserem extrem friday nite mud ride gibts hier 

das nächste mal nehem wir die burg d noch mit    der strom langt länger als man anfangs so glaubt und die meisten ham eh 2 akkus dabei!

vielleicht hats das nächste mal auch weniger nebel


----------



## Koeni (31. Oktober 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Ht ist hoffentlich nächste Woche hier. Will ja evtl. noch ein paar schöne Tage auf der Bahn haben



Dazu kann ich nur sagen, dass es in Ingersheim heute echt wieder gerockt hat. Die Bahn hat mich zwar total leer gesaugt, macht aber Laune .

Werd jetzt sowieso erstmal HT fahren, weil ich für's Fully neue Pedale brauch   und es auch mal zerlegen wollte zwecks Pflege und so.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Oktober 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> ...und es auch mal zerlegen wollte zwecks Pflege und so.


DAs werde ich auch so machen. Werde meine schiefe Kurbel noch fahren bis das HT aufgebaut ist. Die geo lässt auch mal ne Tour zu. Hoffe ich   
Wenn nicht, auch nicht so schlimm.


----------



## boerni (31. Oktober 2004)

so war heut den ganzen tag in der werkstatt und das ist rausgekommen.
mir gefällt es sehr gut. sorry für das bild hab aber nur handy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (31. Oktober 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Werde meine schiefe Kurbel


war es jetzt doch die kurbel und nicht "nur" das Pedal?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Oktober 2004)

@boerni
Sieht gut aus. Aber der vordere Reifen ist doch dreckig. Oder täuscht das?   

@schwan..
NAch einigem hin und her messen konnte ich feststellen, dass die rechte Kurbel 3,quetsch mm nach innen verbogen ist. Die Achse vom Pedal eiert nicht. Läuft super    Hätte lieber ein Pedal getauscht. Aber leider isses die KUrbel.   Na ja, ein paar Tage tut die Kurbel noch. Eiert aber schon merklich.


----------



## Koeni (1. November 2004)

Guten Morgen,

So, hab mich jetzt entschieden Die Tioga SF-MX Pro Pedale zu bestellen.
Leider sind die überall wo's einigermaßen günstig ist(60/BMO/Bike-Side) momentan nicht lieferbar. Weiß zufällig jemand wo ich die noch bekomme.
Die Holzfeller wären auch nicht schlecht, aber das Günstigste war 70 und das ist mir schon wieder zu teuer  .


----------



## torte (1. November 2004)

Moggen, alle aufstehen   

Wie schaut es heute mit einer Runde aus ?


----------



## sms (1. November 2004)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> Moggen, alle aufstehen
> 
> Wie schaut es heute mit einer Runde aus ?


Mahlzeit,

neeeee, sorry heute net.
*Gähhhhhn*


----------



## Floater (1. November 2004)

wollte mich nur nochmal zwecks der rampe melden. also so wie es aussiht braucht man offiziell auf jeden fall eine baugenehmigung (für nen erdhügel ja nicht).
man kann natürlich auch ohne bauen, das kann auch gut gehen, kann auch ärger geben.
will ja nicht zum notorischen nörgler mutieren, bin bei rampe und hügel mit vollem eifer dabei, sehe nur nicht , wo die rampe ihre vorteile hat, und bevor man sich in was verennt....


----------



## Koeni (1. November 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> wollte mich nur nochmal zwecks der rampe melden. also so wie es aussiht braucht man offiziell auf jeden fall eine baugenehmigung (für nen erdhügel ja nicht).
> man kann natürlich auch ohne bauen, das kann auch gut gehen, kann auch ärger geben.
> will ja nicht zum notorischen nörgler mutieren, bin bei rampe und hügel mit vollem eifer dabei, sehe nur nicht , wo die rampe ihre vorteile hat, und bevor man sich in was verennt....



Der Vorteil ist, dass man keine 10 LKW mit Erde braucht(eine LKW-Ladung ist garnix!)und, dass man den Hügel nicht verdichten muss, was bei einem Erdhügel solcher Ausmaße sicher kein Spaß ist. Dann muss der noch befestigt werden....
Außerdem ist's glaub ich nicht wirklich schwer eine Baugenehmigung zu bekommen, aber das muß man eben noch abklären.


----------



## mantra (1. November 2004)

Tach Mädels, 

ich hab das mit der Erde nun mal etwas konkreter gemacht. Ist zwar nicht 100% verbindlich aber es hat geheisen, dass wir soviel Aushub haben können wie wir wollen und zwar für Lau. Das was wir bezahlen müssten wäre der LKW was aber bei einem Euro pro Killometer noch zu verschmerzen ist. Die einfache Strecke würde so bei ca. 65km liegen. Auf den LKW passen im besten Fall ca. 12 Kubik. Unter Umständen könnten wir auch nen Tieflader zu gleichen Preis bekommen. Da würden dann etwas über 20 Kubik draufgehen. Ist halt fraglich ob man mit so einem Teil auf das Gelände kommt.

Ich wäre trotzdem für einen Starthügel aus Holz. Sieht besser aus!!! Nein. Wir haben ja kurz über einen DropIn geredet. Sowas fände ich sehr cool aber ich weis nicht genau wie man sowas mit einem Dreckhügel gescheit realisieren soll.
Eigentlich hab ich auch keine Lust die ersten 15 Kubik Erde auf einen reisen Haufen zu schippen. Danach geh ich ja am Stock! 

MfG mantra

@Koeni Ich hab Dir im DH Board was geschrieben. Die Truvativ haben übrigens auch ca. 100g mehr als die Tiogas.


----------



## Koeni (1. November 2004)

@mantra
Ich hab jetzt mal mit BMO und BikeSide Kontakt aufgenommen.
BMO kann's momentan nicht bestellen, BikeSide würd's in zwei Wochen herbekommen, weil die auch erst beim Importeur betellen müssen.
Der Preis wären 58,90.
Ich werde dort bestellen, soll ich zwei Sätze bestellen?
Wie gesagt, dauert insgesamt ca. 2 1/2-3Wochen.


----------



## Floater (1. November 2004)

meine argumentation ist eben auch: erde für (d)umme und holz kostet. den problemen mit der erde müssen wir uns ja bei den übrigen hügeln eh stellen.
aber vielleicht hat sich die diskussion eh erledigt, wenn wir die holzkosten kennen(vielleicht wirds ja garnicht sooooo teuer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (1. November 2004)

@Koeni: Bestell mir auf jeden Fall einen Satz mit. Das wäre echt klasse.

@Floater Klar müssen wir uns dem Problem bei den anderen Hügeln auch stellen. Aber der springende Punkt liegt bei dem "auch". Ich denke je weniger Kubik Erde wir schippen müssen, desdo besser. 
Wenn das Holz astronomisch teuer ist, müssen wir die Sache halt nochmal überdenken.
Beteiligt sich der Verein eigentlich an den Baukosten?


----------



## Koeni (1. November 2004)

@mantra
So, hab jetzt zwei Sätze bestellt. Der Preis im Shop sind 58, wenn der noch stimmt, ist's ein echtes Schnäppchen  .
Ich hab das alles per email gemacht und muss jetzt mal abwarten, wie die die Bezahlung haben wollen etc., ich könnte dir das Geld auch erstmal leihen.


----------



## mantra (1. November 2004)

Gib mir einfach bescheid wieviel und wohin, dann kann ichs Dir überweisen oder geben falls wir uns sehen.
Danke auf jeden Fall mal.


----------



## Backwoods (1. November 2004)

Hi,

wer das Stuttgarter Lokalforum lieber auf schwäbisch lesen will benutzt einfach den Schwabomat


----------



## Koeni (1. November 2004)

@Schwabomad
Das ist ja mal echt der Hammer, ich lach mich tot    .

@mantra
Der email-Verkehr mit den Jungs von BikeSide funktioniert echt superschnell, und das am Feiertag!!
Schick mir mal deine Adresse, dass ich dir die Kontadaten schicken kann.


----------



## mantra (1. November 2004)

[email protected]


----------



## Koeni (1. November 2004)

@mantra
Mann sind die fix!
Der Versand ist umsonst, es bleibt also bei 58.

@Schwabomad
Anstatt !!!, steht da "hajo, so isch des" oder "hajo, so isch des fai echd"


----------



## Backwoods (1. November 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Schwabomad
> Das ist ja mal echt der Hammer, ich lach mich tot    .
> 
> @mantra
> Der email-Verkehr mit den Jungs von BikeSide funktioniert echt superschnell, und das am Feiertag!!



Es ist nicht überall Feiertag heut - eigentlich nur im süden und z.t. noch im osten    die kollegen im norden dürfen schuften   

was aber nciht unbedingt zur wettbewerbsfähigkeits des schwobaländles beiträgt.


----------



## mantra (1. November 2004)

Das hört sich ja gut an. Hoffentlich klappt das auch wenn die überall abverkauft sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (1. November 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> wer das Stuttgarter Lokalforum lieber auf schwäbisch lesen will benutzt einfach den Schwabomat


Huuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah hahahahahahaha!!!   

Ich lach mich tot! Voll der Hammer... 

Gruß
beat


----------



## sms (1. November 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> wer das Stuttgarter Lokalforum lieber auf schwäbisch lesen will benutzt einfach den Schwabomat




          
*lach*


----------



## Floater (1. November 2004)

sooooo, nochmal zurück zum thema  
bauantrag ist wohl doch nicht soo schlimm: machen kann den z.b. meine freundin(dipl ing architektur) kosten tut er 5 promille (1/2 % alder) von der tatsächlichen bausumme (also wenn man das holz geschenkt bekommt muß man es dann aber trotzdem normal berechnen)
so, da hab ich mir als turmgegner ja mal den wind aus den segeln genommen


----------



## beat (1. November 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> wer das Stuttgarter Lokalforum lieber auf schwäbisch lesen will benutzt einfach den Schwabomat


- Einfach der Hammer: www.magura.de und das dortige Forum auf Schwäbisch


----------



## zerg10 (2. November 2004)

@Steppenwolf
Kannst Du mir mal den "Turm" als AutoCAD-Format schicken, dann kann ich Dir ja ein wenig Arbeit abnehmen...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. November 2004)

@zerg
Isch habe gar keine CAD Format   
Die 3D Ansicht hab ich mit einem anderen Programm gemacht. Die letzte Zeichnung kannst Du eh in die Tonne klopfen weil der vorh. Starthügel das gar nicht her gibt. Falls wir 2 Ebenen machen wollen, müssen wir eh mit Kragkonstruktion arbeiten. Hast Du jemanden der das machen will? Wenn wir eine Genehmigung brauchen, sollte das auch ordentlich gemacht sein.
Da kommt schon ordentlich Angriffsfläche für Wind zusammen. Also einfach mal Bastelstunde ist da nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (2. November 2004)

Kannst Du das nicht im DXF-Format exportieren ? Und wenn wir den vorhandenen Hügel nutzen, brauchen wir ja auch keine Riesenkonstruktion. Und war Michel nicht in seinem ersten Leben technischer Zeichner ? Hab' aber auch jemanden an der Hand der sowohl mit Tuschestift, wie auch mit AutoCAD umgehen kann.


----------



## Koeni (2. November 2004)

Hihi, Ihr habt wohl gar nix anders mehr im Kopf  .
Ihr solltet lieber mal dran denken Eure Lunge mal wieder ordentlich durch zu blaßen. Wenn sich das Wetter doch noch bessern sollte mach ich heute nachmittag/abend wahrscheinlich mal wieder Halligalli in Markgröningen.
Die Lampe ist aufgeladen, falls also jemand Lust hat auf BMX-Nightride, ist er bei mir an der richtigen Stelle  .


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (2. November 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen,
> 
> So, hab mich jetzt entschieden Die Tioga SF-MX Pro Pedale zu bestellen.
> Leider sind die überall wo's einigermaßen günstig ist(60/BMO/Bike-Side) momentan nicht lieferbar. Weiß zufällig jemand wo ich die noch bekomme.
> Die Holzfeller wären auch nicht schlecht, aber das Günstigste war 70 und das ist mir schon wieder zu teuer  .



schau mal bei e-bay, da gibt's die Holzfeller für 46 Euro im sofortkauf oder bei unserem Freund Go-Cycle für 49 Euro

grüße ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. November 2004)

@zerg
Ich schlage jetzt mal folgendes vor.
Ich ziehe mich ab jetzt vom Turmbau völlig zurück. 
Ich sag´s gerne nochmal. Die 1. Variante geht nicht    Viel zu groß. Es hat ja keiner gewußt wieviel Platz ist. Ich werde Dir aber gerne eine eine DXF Datei erstellen. Ist aber nur 2D.
Der Hügel ist 3,30 breit, vobei bei 3,30 schon die schrägen sind. Nach vorne haste genügend Platz. Die Höhe wird ja dann mit der Länge ausgeglichen.
Nun einigig Euch bitte noch auf die Höhen und dann kannst Du loslegen.
DXF mach ich Dir heute Abend. Wobei das völliger Schwachsinn ist. Erst mal rechnen welche Hölzer Du brauchst und dann zeichnen!
Und nochmal. Zeichnung ist kein Problem.

So nun kann ich mich wie Koni wieder dem Radfahren zuwenden.

@Koni
Ich schick morgen meine LAmpe ein und dann geht es hoffentlich nächste Woche weiter.


----------



## zerg10 (2. November 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> Ich schlage jetzt mal folgendes vor.
> Ich ziehe mich ab jetzt vom Turmbau völlig zurück.
> Ich sag´s gerne nochmal. Die 1. Variante geht nicht    Viel zu groß. Es hat ja keiner gewußt wieviel Platz ist. Ich werde Dir aber gerne eine eine DXF Datei erstellen. Ist aber nur 2D.
> ...



Schlechtes Wochenende gehabt oder warum so übel gelaunt ? Das sollte eigentlich eine gemeinsame Aktion werden oder täusch' ich mich da ?   
Und ohne vernünftige Zeichnung (schnurzegal, ob's in CAD is oder auf'm Blatt Papier) lässt sich doch keine Holzmenge berechnen ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. November 2004)

@zerg

Mir war klar das Du / Ihr mich falsch verstehen würdet.
Nein, mein We war nicht schlecht. Im Gegenteil, super.
Ich hab mich nicht aufdrängen wollen sondern habe mich angeboten die Zeichnungen zu erledigen und mich auch um die Konstr. zu kümmern.
Und ja, wir haben uns gemeinsam darüber unterhalten. Letzten MIttwoch halt.
Gemessen dann am Samstag. DA warst Du ja da.
Da wir uns auf 2Ebenen geeinigt hatten, kann man nicht 4 Stützen stellen und 6 Bretter aufnageln. Sondern man muss mit Auskragenden Trägern arbeiten um auch eine ordentliche Fläche für 2 Ebenen zu bekommen.
Wenn nähmlich die untere Ebene nur 1m breit ist, dann jammert alles weil nur 20cm links und rechts Platz ist wenn man darauf steht. Von 70cm breiten Lenkern will ich mal nicht sprechen. Aber das scheidet bei Dir ja aus   
Egal, meine Logik sagt: erst planen dann Material ausrechnen. Wenn man ordentlich plant, kann man auch Mat. sparen. Hinsichtlich der Abmessungen.

Beruflich bedingt kann ich nicht sinnlos vorgehen und Schritt 3 vor Schritt 1 machen. Hört sich doof an, iss aber so. Ich sag Dir schliesslich nicht die Holzmenge vom ersten Entwurf damit Du Holz bestellst um dann die hälfte zu verbrennen. Weil, einfach zuviel!!!!!!

Willst Du die Zeichnungen noch? Glaub mir eine neue auf die Situation abgestimmte Zeichnung geht schneller.

Und nochwas, ich hab keine schlechte LAune!!!!!!


----------



## zerg10 (2. November 2004)

Hörst Dich trotzdem ziemlich angepisst an   

Und:



> Egal, meine Logik sagt: erst planen dann Material ausrechnen. Wenn man ordentlich plant, kann man auch Mat. sparen.



ist doch genau das, was ich 



> Und ohne vernünftige Zeichnung (schnurzegal, ob's in CAD is oder auf'm Blatt Papier) lässt sich doch keine Holzmenge berechnen ...



gesagt habe.


----------



## Koeni (2. November 2004)

Das wird ja immer schlimmer, bewegt lieber Eure fetten Ärsche nach Markg., oder pisst jemand im ddd-Forum an, da fällt's nicht so auf.  

@Ra
Danke, aber hab schon die Tiogas bestellt.


----------



## zerg10 (2. November 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird ja immer schlimmer, bewegt lieber Eure fetten Ärsche nach Markg., oder pisst jemand im ddd-Forum an, da fällt's nicht so auf.



Nichts lieber als das, vor allem weil mich zuhause ein Kindergeburtstag erwartet.


----------



## Zahnboeschde (2. November 2004)

wer hätte denn diese woche zeit. als termin könnte man freitag oder samstag ins auge fassen. muss auch nicht direkt in stuttgart sein 
gerne auch umgebung calw. wenns nicht regnet natürlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (2. November 2004)

Jung immer locker!

ich finde wir sollten nicht gleich von anfang an wieder von usneren vorstellungen abweichen. mit den leuten vom verein kann man ja reden.

die querabfahert von der höchsten ebene wird zwar nach den aussagen von samstag nciht gehen, aber gegen ne rampe mit 2 höhen hat ja keiner was gesagt. und wenn der jetzige hügel halt zu schmal ist kann man den bestimmt richtung zaun noch etwas aufschütten.

der verein wird bestimmt einsehen, dass man ne gescheite rampe für profis, fortgeschrittenen und auch anfänger braucht, da das gelände leider kein gefälle hat.

mach also mal die zeichnung fertig wie besprochen. da die querabfahrt ja eher nciht infrage kommt kannste die höchste ebene eigentlich gleich genauso breit machen wie die eins tiefer. ich glaub wir hatten 1,5 breit gesagt, oder?

was das ganze dann kostet und auf welchen hügel wir den turm dann stellen klären wir im 2. schritt.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. November 2004)

Leider ist es mir nicht möglich schleimerisch zu schreiben.
Ich bin nicht angepisst    Aber ich kann Dir keine akt. Zeichnung geben.
Und das ist eben nicht das was Du gesagt hast. Es gibt keine aktuelle.
Aber, ich habe mir Gedanken gemacht und wollte diese heute hier mit jemandem besprechen. Er hat Holzbau als Vertiefungsfach gehabt. Diese Idee werde ich Dir gerne schicken. Womit wir wieder am Anfang sind.
Erst eine brauchbare Idee, dann Zeichnung und dann Material.
Du willst eine Zeichnung zu der noch keine Idee umgesetzt wurde. Hier hat sich 100% tig am We keine Sau einen Gedanken gemacht wie man 2 Ebenen mit ausreichend Platz auf 3x3m bekommt. ich schick Dir nachher mal ein fax. Mit meinem Vorschlag.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. November 2004)

@Backwoods
Ichglaube Du hast was verpasst. Ich meld mich später.


----------



## Backwoods (2. November 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Backwoods
> Ichglaube Du hast was verpasst. Ich meld mich später.




ich wüsste zwar nciht was (am samstag?), aber mach mal.

wenn 3x3 zu eng ist muss halt mehr dreck her und der turm mit 2 ebenen wird 4x3 oder 4x4. lang genug ist der hügel ja.

du geniesst jedenfalss mein vollstes vertrauen.

der schwerpunkt sollte halt nicht darauf liegen schnell und billig irgendwas zusammenzuzimmern, damit man möglcisht schnell dort fahren kann.

lieber lang überlegt und zum schluss kommt was echt geiles und langlebiges raus.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. November 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> ...lieber lang überlegt und zum schluss kommt was echt geiles und langlebiges raus.


  

Als wir am Abend dort waren wusste ja keiner wie groß das Teil ist. Nun ist der Hügel vermessen und viel kleiner als gedacht. Ist ja auch nicht das Problem. Ein Problem gibt es ja auch nicht. Einige Gründe die gegen das vergrößern des Hügels sprechen kannst Du weiter vorne lesen bzw. hast Du ja sicher schon.
Der vorhandene Hügel ist super verdichtet und bringt also stabilität. Nur muss halt das oben auf geändert werden. Mehr nicht. Seitenabfahrt geht wegen des Festes nicht und weil Eingangsbereich. Auch kein Prob. kommt er halt woanders hin.
Wenn eine geeignete Konstr. da ist, kann man das bereden ob alle einverstanden sind und dann Holz zählen.
Ich denke mal, vor Mitte Januar hat hier doch eh niemand Zeit, oder????


----------



## zerg10 (2. November 2004)

@Backwoods & Steppi
Prima, dann sind wir ja alle wieder auf einer Wellenlänge, darauf


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. November 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Backwoods & Steppi
> Prima, dann sind wir ja alle wieder auf einer Wellenlänge, darauf



Sag ich doch   

*Bei Frauen hätte das jetzt länger gedauert.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (2. November 2004)

hab am Sonntag einen Holzhändler, den ich kenne, angesprochen und ihm angedroht, dass ich mal bei ihm vorbeischauen werde um ihm unser Projekt vorzustellen. Werd versuchen den Termin noch diese Woche zu machen.

Ansonsten ist mir beim Fahren im Wald aufgefallen, dass die ganzen Jäger-Stände (ich weiß net genau wie man die Dinger offiziell nennt) auch alle recht hoch und mit Rund-Hölzer gebaut sind. Ich denke auch nicht, dass die Stämme impregniert sind. Ich werde also auch den Holzhändler sowie die Zimmerleute noch mal dazu ansprechen.

@mantra: das mit der Erde ist klasse, ich werde auch noch mal versuchen hier aus der Gegend welche aufzutreiben, dann wird die Anfahrt nicht so teuer. 

ansonsten habt Euch lieb, love and peace
ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. November 2004)

Rundholz geht für die Stüzten nat. auch. Für oben, also die Fläche, schlage ich aber Kantholz vor. Sonst wird es eine Berg- und Talbahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (2. November 2004)

off Topic:

das ist doch mal ein stylischer Abgang


----------



## dangerousD (2. November 2004)

@ra:
  

@BB B&B (Böblinger Buddler&Bastler  )

Mein bereits mit Mike diskutierter Vorschlag zur Startrampe: nur eine Ebene, diese auf 3m Höhe (nur Holzkonstruktion, diese wird auf den Starthügel wie besprochen aufgesetzt). Als Aufstieg dient die geneigte Ebene (=Abfahrt), versehen mit entsprechenden Aufstiegshilfen am rechten oder linken Rand (=Treppenstufen aus diagonal halbierten Vierkanthölzern o. ä. , ca. 50cm lang). Damit bleibt eine freie Rollfläche von ca. 2m bis 2,5m - je nachdem, wie und wo die Stufen angebracht werden. Das ist auf jeden Fall ausreichend, um auch mal zu zweit zu starten. Das obere Plateau hätte dann eine Fläche von ungefähr 3x3m...

Dieser "Turm" mag auf den geneigten, aber unerfahrenen Biker zunächst vielleicht abschreckend wirken, dies dürfte sich aber bald nach der Erstbefahrung legen. Die Konstruktion wäre auf jeden Fall Material sparender als der ursprüngliche Vorschlag, einfacher zu bauen und trotzdem den Ansprüchen genügend. Widerstand ist zwecklos... 

Nach Abwägung der Möglichkeiten erschien uns dies als die sinnvollste Variante, Mike wird eine entsprechende Skizze anfertigen.

PUNKT.

KEINE DISKUSSION, ENDE DER DEMOKRATIE (zumindest mal in diesem speziellen Fall).


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. November 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Abwägung der Möglichkeiten erschien uns dies als die sinnvollste Variante, Mike wird eine entsprechende Skizze anfertigen.
> 
> PUNKT.
> 
> KEINE DISKUSSION, ENDE DER DEMOKRATIE (zumindest mal in diesem speziellen Fall).



Ich seh das mit der Rampe auch so. 
Hab mich für nächste Woche mit meinem Kollegen verabredet. Dann rechnen wir die mal durch. Sobald ich das habe, kommt die Zeichnung. Werde diese dann mit den entspr. Maßen anfertigen.


----------



## [email protected] (3. November 2004)

gehoert net zum thema aber wuerd gern net antwort bekommen und zwar ich will mir ja nen hardtail kaufen  und zwar des taxin 05 model aber net die mit der dj3 federgabel sondern die hier suntour duro 130mm was haltet ihr von der gabel

des gehoert zum thema ja wo wollt ihr des eigentlich bauen stuttgart sindelfingen boeblingen grafenau  na ja also danke


----------



## Koeni (3. November 2004)

@[email protected]
Zu der Gabel kann dir hier glaub ich niemand was sagen, aber die DJ würde ich auch nicht nehmen, weil sie sackschwer ist(vielleicht findest du im ddd-forum was).
Das Taxin, das ja scheinbar 2005 ein Stahlhardtail ist, ist bestimmt nicht schlecht.
Gebaut wir in Böblingen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. November 2004)

@Koni
Ich brauche meine Teile Flott flott. Hast ja Ferien. Schau mal drauf und sag mir mal die Innenlagerbreite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (3. November 2004)

@steppi
Bin ziemlich sicher, dass die Lagerbreite 68mm ist, ich geh gleich runter und schau nach. Ist das Radel da?
Ich hätte heute Zeit, wie machen wir's?


----------



## Koeni (3. November 2004)

Das Lager ist 68/113mm


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. November 2004)

HT ist da   
Bin heute mit Annett unterwegs und erst später zu HAuse.
Wie sieht es morgen oder Freitag aus? Morgen werde ich ggf. den Steuerstatz einpressen lassen. Innenlager und Kurbel sind ja schnell montiert.


----------



## Koeni (3. November 2004)

Bekommst du den Steuersatz umsonst eingepresst ?
Sonst würde ich mir das Geld nämlich sparen, weil's total easy ist. Höchstens das Steuerrohr ist noch nicht ausgerieben/eben, dann ist's natürlich besser zur Werstatt zu gehen.
Ich weiß jetzt noch nicht was ich morge vorhab, aber irgendwie sollte das schon klappen uns zu treffen.

Übrigens geh ich jetzt nach Markgröningen, weil das Wetter phänomenal ist  .
Danach soll's wieder naß und kalt werden und du kannst nicht fahren mit der neuen Schüssel  .


----------



## zerg10 (3. November 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> HT ist da
> Bin heute mit Annett unterwegs und erst später zu HAuse.
> Wie sieht es morgen oder Freitag aus? Morgen werde ich ggf. den Steuerstatz einpressen lassen. Innenlager und Kurbel sind ja schnell montiert.



Welches isses denn nun geworden ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. November 2004)

R A M P E

@boerni

KAnnst Du mal nachfragen oder selbst messen, wie groß die Paletten sind?
MAße der Kanthölzer und die der Bretter. Müsste das am We wissen.
Dann kann man die Rampe nach den Maßen planen und muss ggf. nicht soviel sägen.

@ra.
Kannst Du den Thomas mal fragen, ob er die Masten der Telekom besorgen kann? Evtl. Kann er ja sogar sagen, wie der Durchmesser bei 4m ist. Von unten gemessen. Evtl. kann er sich ja mal schlau machen, wie die das früher aufgestellt haben. Ich glaub die sind nur verbuddelt. Deshalb werden die auch unten mit Teer bestrichen.

@all
Wollen wir uns nächsten Mittwoch treffen? Wäre gut wenn es bis dahin evtl. noch Infos zur Erde gäbe. Auch wäre es gut, wenn Ihr Euch mal Gedanken macht wann wir evtl. beginnen wollen.


----------



## Koeni (3. November 2004)

Wie ist denn das jetzt, war ja letztes Mal nicht dabei.
Dirk hat mir aber  erzählt, dass die endgültige Entscheidung im Verein erst auf der Versammlung nächstes Jahr getroffen wird, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?
Dürfen wir schon bauen, oder müssen wir warten  

In Ditzingen gibt's übrigens auch 'ne BMX-Bahn. Hab die mir heute mal angeschaut     , da ist der Start am untersten Punkt der Strecke und man fährt bergauf  . Und nein, ich bin nicht doof, da stehen sogar Schilder mit falschrum fahren verboten und so  .Sogar einen Bergaufanlieger mit ca 2,5m Höhendifferenz gibt's da.Und selbst wenn man verbotener Weise andersrum fährt sind erstens die Sprünge falschrum geshaped und zweitens gibt's auch in der Richtung null Schwung.
Mann, so blöd zu sein tut echt schon weh


----------



## dangerousD (3. November 2004)

@koni
So ein bißchen neidisch bin ich ja schon... *will wieder Schüler sein*  Da kann man wenigstens das Wetter auch unter der Woche nutzen. Aber wart's ab, irgendwann komme ich auch noch mal mit. Gleitzeit sei Dank  
Aber diese Woche ist bei mir Ebbe, weil Steuersatz noch nicht wieder heile. 

@all
Am WE bin ich "aushausig", wie der Schwabe so sagt. Den Termin nächsten Mittwoch könnte ich aber sicher wahr nehmen... gleicher Ort, gleiche Zeit? Dann erklären wir das Lokal zu unserem konspirativen Hauptsitz


----------



## mantra (4. November 2004)

Mittwoch wäre für mich auch ok.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. November 2004)

Mittwoch passt mir auch gut und das Sherlock fand ich auch angenehm.
Da die meisten aus Richtung Stuttgart kommen und das zum Teil noch mit der Bahn, bin auch für Sherlock.

@Koni
Ich würde heute Abend mal zu Dir kommen und meine Sachen holen. Ich hoffe das passt Dir. Wenn nicht, hast Du Pech.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (4. November 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Mittwoch passt mir auch gut und das Sherlock fand ich auch angenehm.
> Da die meisten aus Richtung Stuttgart kommen und das zum Teil noch mit der Bahn, bin auch für Sherlock.



Diesmal bin ich hoffentlich auch wieder dabei. 

@Steppi
Willkommen im Club der Dirt- u. Fun-Hardtailbesitzer


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. November 2004)

@zerg
Schreib mal als Info den Umwerferdurchmesser dazu. Nicht für mich aber für alle die Interesse haben. Dann musst Du noch in jedem Forum einen post schreiben.


----------



## Sofax (4. November 2004)

Mittwoch ist auch für mich gut - möglichst erst etwas später, damit ich den after-work-bike-ride noch davor unterbringen kann!


----------



## zerg10 (4. November 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> Schreib mal als Info den Umwerferdurchmesser dazu. Nicht für mich aber für alle die Interesse haben. Dann musst Du noch in jedem Forum einen post schreiben.



Ja, am besten im DDD und dann kann ich mir das Gejammer anhören, das alles viel zu teuer ist. Wobei der Krempel ja schon beinahe reicht um sich noch ein Bike aufzubauen.
Und seit gestern hab' ich die neue Gabel da, schönes Teil ...


----------



## Sofax (4. November 2004)

ihr wisst ja, dass ich neben meiner Bergauffeile heftig dabei bin, mir Gedanken über was Robusteres für bergab zu machen.   Jetzt habe ich etwas im Auge: hier! Könnt Ihr mir mal eure persönliche Einschätzung dazu geben, was ihr für einen angemessenen Preis für das Bike haltet? (evtl. per PN)
Ich werde mir das wohl mal am Sonntag im Ruhrgebiet anschauen fahren...


----------



## zerg10 (4. November 2004)

Eigentlich schön, nur der Hinterbau, genauer gesagt, der Hinterbauknochen(=Umlenkhebel) is' wohl der Schwachpunkt an diesem Bike ...


----------



## Koeni (4. November 2004)

@Sofax
Ich will Dir ja nicht reireden, aber muss es ein RM7 sein? Für das Geld bekommst du was, das mehr Einsatzmöglichkeiten hat und neuwertiger ist.
Meine Meinung  

@Steppi
Wer hat wohl Pech, wenn er von Vaihingen hierher fährt und dann vor der verschlossenen Tür steht, ich oder du  .
Sag mal 'ne Uhrzeit, weil ich muss ja auch noch nach Markgröningen  .


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. November 2004)

@Koni
Keine Sorge, wenn Du nicht mit Licht fahren gehst passt das schon.
Komme def. erst nach einbruch der Dunkelheit.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (4. November 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Den Termin nächsten Mittwoch könnte ich aber sicher wahr nehmen... gleicher Ort, gleiche Zeit? Dann erklären wir das Lokal zu unserem konspirativen Hauptsitz



Mittwoch könnte ich erst etwas später kommen, hab vorher noch einen Laternenlauf mit meinem Sohn. 
Mein Kollege hat mir schon mal Holzstämme aus seinem Wald zusammengestellt. Die werde ich auf alle Fälle schon mal holen (vielleicht am Samstag). Sind anscheinend 5 m. lang. Irgendwo werden wir die schon verbauen können, ansonsten mache ich halt Feuerholz drauß   .
Der Preis steht noch nicht fest, wird aber auf alle Fälle recht günstig.

@steppi: ich frag den Thomas mal wegen den Masten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. November 2004)

@ra.
Die Masten sind halt gut weil die eine einheitliche Form haben und nicht nach links und dann nach rechts gehen.


----------



## boerni (4. November 2004)

werd mich mal um die maße der paletten kümmer aber ich glaub die sind nicht alle gleich gross, naja ich frag mal nach. 
@ steppi
was hast du denn jetzt für ein ht? raus mit der sprache!!


mittwoch passt sehr gut


----------



## zerg10 (4. November 2004)

Stahl isses bei ihm geworden.

Aber jetzt mal was total dämliches


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. November 2004)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> @ steppi
> was hast du denn jetzt für ein ht? raus mit der sprache!!



Wart bis es fertig ist    Ich hoffe am Sonntag zu fahren. Evtl. schon Samstag.


----------



## Backwoods (4. November 2004)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> Mittwoch ist auch für mich gut - möglichst erst etwas später, damit ich den after-work-bike-ride noch davor unterbringen kann!



das wär mal ne massnahme! gestern wollte leider keiner fahren. aber vor 2100 sind wir dann nie im leben im sherlock.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. November 2004)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> Mittwoch ist auch für mich gut - möglichst erst etwas später, damit ich den after-work-bike-ride noch davor unterbringen kann!


Wir sitzen jedesmal knapp 3 Stunden. Also 21:00 bis 24:00 Uhr ist mir zu spät.
Ich bleibe bei den 19:00Uhr. Besser gesagt, ich schlage es vor. Schließlich sind wir alle in den letzten Wochen deshalb Mittwoch nicht Rad gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (5. November 2004)

Vielleicht mal abwarten, wie's Wetter am Mittwoch wird.


----------



## Koeni (5. November 2004)

Ich würde auch sagen wir bleiben bei 19Uhr, sonst gibt's nur ein Durcheinander, weil's die Hälfte nicht gecheckt hat...


----------



## zerg10 (5. November 2004)

Wie wäre es am Sonntag damit ? Kleine Abwechselung zu den örtlichen BMX-Bahnen


----------



## boerni (5. November 2004)

@ zerg
das sieht ja mal richtig gut aus. wo issn das. also wenn es nicht regnet hätt ich da schon bock drauf. 

bis dann
björn


----------



## zerg10 (5. November 2004)

Ist in Sigmaringen-Laiz in einer alten Kiesgrube (ca.90km von mir aus) Allerdings sagt wetter.com für Sonntag 60%-70% Regenrisiko bei 'ner Temperatur von 5°c voraus u. damit verschieben's wir lieber auf nächste Woche ...

Wie sieht es denn mit den Schülern u. Studenten aus. Schaffen wir das evtl. am Mittwochnachmittag ?


----------



## Col. Kurtz (5. November 2004)

...na leute; mich gibts auch noch.(richtig, der mit dem bänderriss...)
ich werd mit einiger sicherheit in den nächsten tagen wahnsinnig, wenn ich nicht bald wieder aufs rad komm. dieses wochende wirds noch nix, aber nexte woche könnt man schon mal wieder dran denken!(??)

ist eigentlich einer von euch student und fährt in der dortigen gruppe mit?


----------



## dangerousD (5. November 2004)

@zerg
Die sollten wir verklagen! Haben erstens unsere Idee geklaut, zweitens schon angefangen zu bauen und drittens ein viel geileres Gelände 

Aber ansonsten:     

Bin am WE aushausig, aber wenn Ihr dort fahren solltet, warte ich auf einen Bericht... *will auch hin*


----------



## Koeni (5. November 2004)

@dangerous
Die Klemme hat 35mm

@zerg
Grundsätzlich ja keine schlechte Idee, nur irgendwie sieht das nur halb fertig aus dort und Sigmaringen ist eben auch nicht mal eben so zu erreichen.
Deshalb muss ich leider passen und mich doch wieder auf die gute alte BMX-Bahn begeben.
Und Mittwochnachmittag geht schonmal gar nicht, weil abends unser Treffen ist und du willst doch wohl nicht wegen 2h 180km mit dem Auto fahren,oder etwa doch  ?

@all
Zur Erinnerung:
*Morgen ist Lagerverkauf bei AXO*


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. November 2004)

Leute es sieht nur Geil aus   
Muss mich jetzt noch um die Schaltung kümmern was mich ewig kosten Zeit kosten würde.
Ohne Schaltwerk und Pedale bin ich jetzt bei 13,4 kg. Evtl lohnt Singlespeed ja doch. Das wird sich noch zeigen. 

Das Teil gefällt mir aber schon jetzt SAU gut.


----------



## Koeni (6. November 2004)

War jetzt bei AXO:
Gute Handschuhe für 15 oder 20, Langarmtrikots für 20 oder 40(viele in XXL,ein paar in M und zwei in L). Protektorenjacken für 140...

Hat eigentlich niemand Bock auf heizen heute ? Nein ? Na dann muß ich wohl wieder alleine die BMX-Bahn unsicher machen und mir von den Kiddies zeigen lassen wie's geht.
Ich mach jetzt noch das Fully vollends Winterfest(Neue Zughüllen, Kette etc.) und dann schau ich nochmal rein.
Also lasst mich nicht im Stich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (6. November 2004)

für den dirtpark muß man sich anmelden. im mrm war mal e-mail und handy nummer drinne


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. November 2004)

HAt jemand eine Umwerferreduzierung 34,9 auf 30,9?
Wenn nicht, bitte gebt mir Bescheid bei der nächsten BMO Bestellung.
DAnke


----------



## boerni (6. November 2004)

@ steppi 
ich kann dir sowas besorgen musst nur leider bist übernächst woche warten, da ich die nächst woche nicht arbeiten gehe. morgen werd ich das mit den paletten klären. 
bis dann
björn


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. November 2004)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> @ steppi
> ich kann dir sowas besorgen musst nur leider bist übernächst woche warten, da ich die nächst woche nicht arbeiten gehe. morgen werd ich das mit den paletten klären.
> bis dann
> björn


Danke, das machen wir so. Ist nicht eilig. Wenn es sein muss, heb ich die Kette mal per Hand um   Sollte aber bitte nicht mehr als 3 Euro kosten


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. November 2004)

DAs wird ein hartes Stück Arbeit. Bunny Hop mit dem HT ist gar nicht einfach und die Landungen sind hart  

@Koni
Kamera (den Foto   ) nicht vergessen.


----------



## Koeni (6. November 2004)

@steppi
Heute war's schon recht ungemütlich in Markgröningen und für morgen ist Regen angesagt. Wann willst du denn hin ? Muss auch noch bissle lernen.


----------



## boerni (6. November 2004)

@ steppi
ich geh mal stark davon aus dass die dinger nix kosten werden.
seid ihr morgen in mg?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. November 2004)

@koni & boerni
Ich hatte so an 13:30 oder so gedacht. Aber wenn es heute schon ungemütlich war, und heute war gutes Wetter, dann diller ich hier an der Uni ein wenig rum. Soll ja auch kein Dreck ans Bike kommen   Können uns ja morgen nochmal kurzschließen. 
Hier hat es vorhin geregnet.
Evtl. schaff ich es morgen einen Boardstein hoch zu springen   



> ....die dinger nix kosten...


Auch nicht schlecht  
Schick mir mal Deine HAndynummer.


----------



## Sofax (6. November 2004)

Hat von euch jemand Lust auf ne Trail-Tour morgen? Vorschlag 10:00 oder 11:00?
@Ra
Hast du Lust, die Tour von letztem Sonntag nachzuholen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. November 2004)

@sofax
Welches Bike wird es jetzt?

@Koni, Boerni

Hier hat es ziemlich gepisst heute Nacht. Lohnt da MG?
Oder lieber eine HT Trailrunde?


----------



## Koeni (7. November 2004)

Die Dirts kann man natürlich nicht fahren und auf der Strecke ist bestimmt auch die eine oder andere Pfütze, aber besser als im Wald ist's bestimmt.
Ich werd schon mal rüber fahren wenn das Wetter einigermaßen mitmacht.



So, hab mit Steppi jetzt ausgemacht, dass wir uns ca. 13.30Uhr in Markgröningen treffen. Natürlich nur, wenn's bis dahin nicht anfängt stark zu regnen.


----------



## sms (7. November 2004)

Mahlzeit,

an alle Zimmerleute und Schreiner.

Hier gibts einen 1A NorthshoreCreator .
   

Ich hab mich schonmal verkünstelt.


----------



## Floater (7. November 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> für den dirtpark muß man sich anmelden. im mrm war mal e-mail und handy nummer drinne




0172-7603320
oder
[email protected]


----------



## Floater (7. November 2004)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> ...na leute; mich gibts auch noch.(richtig, der mit dem bänderriss...)
> ich werd mit einiger sicherheit in den nächsten tagen wahnsinnig, wenn ich nicht bald wieder aufs rad komm. dieses wochende wirds noch nix, aber nexte woche könnt man schon mal wieder dran denken!(??)
> 
> ist eigentlich einer von euch student und fährt in der dortigen gruppe mit?



welche gruppe denn?


----------



## Koeni (7. November 2004)

So, wir haben in Markgröningen mal wieder alles gegeben und ich muß sagen, der Mike kommt mit seinem Rädle schon sehr gut klar  .

In meiner Galerie ist ein Bild von dem hübschen Rad(und auch ein aktuelles vom Hellfire  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. November 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich muß sagen, der Mike kommt mit seinem Rädle schon sehr gut klar  .



Danke. War echt super. Das Bike hat ne klasse Geo.  Hätte nicht gedacht so schnell damit klar zu kommen.   
So jetzt guck ich mal ob der Koni auch ein gutes Bild gemacht hat.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. November 2004)

@Koni


----------



## dangerousD (7. November 2004)

@steppi
Das Bike ist einigermaßen OK.

@koni
 Ein super-geiles Foto hast Du da geschossen! Lob an den Fotografen  


   


Im Ernst: sehr schönes Rädle, das der Mike sich da gebastelt hat! Könnte ich fast neidisch werden...  Aber nur fast 
Nun gibt es keine Ausreden mehr... endlich können wir schön Fahrtechnik trainieren, und das mit dem Springen schaffst Du schon noch. Biete mich als harter, aber ungerechter Trainer an


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (7. November 2004)

@sofax: sorry hab Deine Messag erst gerade eben gelesen. War heute morgen ne schöne tour mit dem Thomas im Schönbuch bei Herrenberg fahren. War gar nicht so matschig aber scheiß glitschiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig..............(boum).

Am Samstag war ich mit dem Thomas im Schwarzwald am Ar$ch der Welt und hab ungefähr 12 - 15 lange (ca. 5m) Holzstangen geholt für unsere Bahn. 
Liegen schon auf dem Vereinsgrundstück. Wir könne also schon fast anfangen   . Aber da können wir ja noch am Mittwoch drüber reden (wie gesagt ich komme etwas später)

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. November 2004)

Ich mach dann für 19:00 Uhr am Mittwoch wieder die 2 Tische klar.


----------



## driver79 (8. November 2004)

schönes radel mike. wie ich seh haste das schaltauge schon. meins auch?

werd am mittwoch auch dabei sein. brauch nur noch die standort-info. bin auch wieder autotechnisch mobil  .


----------



## Koeni (8. November 2004)

@driver
Wir treffen uns im "Sherlock" an der Uni. Wenn du die Straße an der der Uniteich liegt von oben(da wo das neue Gebäude steht)rein fährst, ist's noch vor dem Neubau auf der linken Seite(da wo auch die Pizzaria drin ist). Da kannst du auch direkt davor parken.


----------



## Floater (8. November 2004)

jemand dann am mittwoch lust auf einen latenightride am mittwoch nach dem treffen (denn mittwoch ist ja night ride tag)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. November 2004)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> schönes radel mike. wie ich seh haste das schaltauge schon. meins auch?
> 
> werd am mittwoch auch dabei sein. brauch nur noch die standort-info. bin auch wieder autotechnisch mobil  .


 Danke.
Das Schaltauge war doch im KArton. Die anderen sind noch nicht da.
Wenn Du Lust hast, kommst Du zu mir gefahren und wir laufen zum Sherlock. Sind nur 5min. Sag Bescheid.


----------



## Backwoods (8. November 2004)

Hi,

@floater: wird mir dann zu spät, muss Do wieder früh raus. ich werde erst wieder am freitag am start sein. 

der afterworkride vorher geht bei mir auch net.

kann mal jemad sagen wie die strasse vom sherlock heisst?

@steppi oder ich komm auch zu dir und wir laufe mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (9. November 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> jemand dann am mittwoch lust auf einen latenightride am mittwoch nach dem treffen (denn mittwoch ist ja night ride tag)



Diesen Mittwoch eher nicht, allein schon aus wettertechnischen Gründen. Jaja, ich weiss, ich bin Schönwetterbiker   

Aber wie wäre es mal mit 'nem Nightride auf 'ner BMX-Bahn ? Sommerrain o. Markgröningen ? Keine Wildschweine o. Förster u. ins Dunkle springen geht da prima ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. November 2004)

@zerg
Mit dem Wetter hast Du es in letzter Zeit aber arg. Die letzten TAge war super Wetter. Schön isses nicht aber es geht. Sonntag hättest ruhig kommen können. Es war trocken.    Aber , wir trinken dann doch lieber morgen ein Bierchen.


hier gibts einen lustigen Film.


----------



## zerg10 (9. November 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> Mit dem Wetter hast Du es in letzter Zeit aber arg. Die letzten TAge war super Wetter. Schön isses nicht aber es geht. Sonntag hättest ruhig kommen können. Es war trocken.    Aber , wir trinken dann doch lieber morgen ein Bierchen.



Das ist Standardausrede für meinen mangelhaften Trainingszustand  u. am WE war Kindergeburtstag, Teil 2.
Kommender Sonntag wäre der nächste freie Termin. Mittwoch is' ja Planungsrunde.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. November 2004)

@boerni
Noch eine Frage zu der Reduzierung. Geht auch 30,0?
So ist nähmlich mein Sattelrohrdurchmesser. Ich glaube aber nicht. DAnn mach ich nochwas drunter.


----------



## dangerousD (9. November 2004)

@floater:
Nur, weil Du Student bist und spät aufstehen kannst, mußt Du uns hier nicht in Verlegenheit bringen, abzusagen  
Nightride schön und gut (habe ich gestern auch gemacht), aber Latenightride ist dann doch eine Spur zu spät... manch einer muß halt früh aufstehen Und ich zähle mich leider dazu...

@morgen-planer
Bin natürlich auch wieder dabei. Was meint Ihr, soll ich Koni mitbringen oder lieber daheim lassen?  Nur Spaß, ich nehm' den Dicken  natürlich mit. Wenn er denn will?!


----------



## zerg10 (9. November 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @morgen-planer
> Bin natürlich auch wieder dabei. Was meint Ihr, soll ich Koni mitbringen oder lieber daheim lassen?  Nur Spaß, ich nehm' den Dicken  natürlich mit. Wenn er denn will?!



Moment, der Dicke bin ich ! Und ich geh' mit dem kleinen Dicken heute abend auf Konzert, also bitte morgen nich' so laut sprechen ...


----------



## driver79 (9. November 2004)

@Steppenwolf-RM
werd dann bei dir spätesten um 18:55 uhr klingeln.


----------



## Koeni (9. November 2004)

@dangerous 
Hey du Sack, klar nimmst du mich mit. Ohne mich findest du das doch garnicht  

@zerg
Oh ja, das ist ganz schon kompliziert, wir sind so ungefähr zu neunt und kriegen's selbst kaum organisiert. Also würde ich sagen wir treffen uns mehr oder weniger zufällig dann dort(ist ja nicht allzu groß).


----------



## zerg10 (9. November 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @dangerous
> Hey du Sack, klar nimmst du mich mit. Ohne mich findest du das doch garnicht
> 
> @zerg
> Oh ja, das ist ganz schon kompliziert, wir sind so ungefähr zu neunt und kriegen's selbst kaum organisiert. Also würde ich sagen wir treffen uns mehr oder weniger zufällig dann dort(ist ja nicht allzu groß).



Kein Problem, so wie es draussen gerade aussieht, nehm' ich heute abend sowieso die Öffentlichen, da kann ich mir dann auch ein o. zwei Bier zischen    Einlass is' 20:00, Beginn 21:00 und da werden wir uns schon irgendwie finden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (9. November 2004)

Hey Mädels,

ich hab morgen doch keine Zeit, da ich gestern ne Karte für "Sick of it All" am 10.11.04 geschenkt bekommen habe.

Dann plant mal schön.

Mfg Robert


----------



## FXO (9. November 2004)

@mantra: wo tritt soia denn auf? weisst du ob es noch karten an der abendkasse gibt?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. November 2004)

ICH HAB JETZT MAL EINE KARTE GEMACHT; IN DER MANN SIEHT WO DAS SHERLOCK UND DER PARABOLSPIEGEL IST. DIESE FINDET IHR IN MEINEM FOTOALBUM.
JETZT SOLLTE DOCH JEDER DAS TEIL FINDEN.

@Driver
Ok. dann 18:55


----------



## Backwoods (9. November 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> ICH HAB JETZT MAL EINE KARTE GEMACHT; IN DER MANN SIEHT WO DAS SHERLOCK UND DER PARABOLSPIEGEL IST. DIESE FINDET IHR IN MEINEM FOTOALBUM.
> JETZT SOLLTE DOCH JEDER DAS TEIL FINDEN.
> 
> @Driver
> Ok. dann 18:55



wenn du die karte für dich behälst hilft sie nicht viel


----------



## Koeni (9. November 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du die karte für dich behälst hilft sie nicht viel





			
				Steppi schrieb:
			
		

> DIESE FINDET IHR IN MEINEM FOTOALBUM


Aha, da ist sie ja die Lösung


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. November 2004)

uiuiuiui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (10. November 2004)

@FXO Die sind heute im LKA. Einlass ist glaube ich um 18 Uhr. Karten wird es bestimmt noch geben, da HC ja nicht sooooo populär ist als dass das ganze LKA voll wird.
Desweiteren spielen: 

- Slapshot
- Walls of Jericho
- Unearth 
- The Bones
- 7 Seconds

MfG Robert


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. November 2004)

Ich hab die beiden Tische vom letzten mal wieder reserviert. Wer also vor 19:00 Uhr da ist hat schon mal einen Platz.
Bis nachher.


----------



## mkmelli (10. November 2004)

Ich würd mich Euch auch gern anschließen. 
Kann ich irgendeine Kontakttel.Nr. haben, bzgl. kurzer Rücksprache.

Bin allerdings weiblich und hoffe mit Euch mithalten zu können...außer ihr braucht keine weibliche Gesellschaft, dann passe ich natürlich

Grüssle
Melli


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (10. November 2004)

mkmelli schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd mich Euch auch gern anschließen.
> Kann ich irgendeine Kontakttel.Nr. haben, bzgl. kurzer Rücksprache.
> 
> Bin allerdings weiblich und hoffe mit Euch mithalten zu können...außer ihr braucht keine weibliche Gesellschaft, dann passe ich natürlich
> ...



Du bisch natürlich herzliche willkommen, weißt Du wo der Treffpunkt ist?

Ansonsten ruf einfach an: +49 (0162 35 97 244)

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## mantra (10. November 2004)

Hey Melli,

wir nehmen jede Art von Gesellschaft   

An was hast Du denn so gedacht? Fährst Du eher Tour oder Dirt oder DH oder....

Schau einfach mal hier rein wann die Anderen sich zum Fahren verabreden, oder schreib wann Du Bock und Zeit hast und schau ob jemand mit will!

Ich wünsch Dir viel Erfolg 

Bis dann Robert

@All Ich wünsch Euch viel Spass und gesitreiche Ideen heute Abend. Ich werd mir mal dass Hirn aus der Birne schütteln.


----------



## Koeni (10. November 2004)

@Bauplanungsfraktion
Sorry Jungs, aber ich muss schon wieder absagen. Ich wußte zwar schon vorher, dass ich heute noch lernen muss, aber leider nicht, dass es so viel ist.
Und da ich gestern keine Zeit hatte, muss ich's heute machen.

Wenn ich mich um irgendwas kümmern soll dann sagt es mir, das mach ich natürlich.

Ich hoffe Ihr kommt trotz der vielen "Schwänzer" weiter.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. November 2004)

@zerg
War der Schnee bei Euch auch 1m hoch und die S-BAhnen sind ausgefallen?    Hier war es gestern ganz schlimm. Sind kaum in die Kneipe gekommen solche Verwehungen waren hier an der UNI.


----------



## zerg10 (11. November 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> War der Schnee bei Euch auch 1m hoch und die S-BAhnen sind ausgefallen?    Hier war es gestern ganz schlimm. Sind kaum in die Kneipe gekommen solche Verwehungen waren hier an der UNI.



Ja, ich bin ein Wurm u. bitte um Vergebung   Aber leider hat's bei mir gestern nicht gereicht.
Ich hoffe, ihr wart auch ohne mich kreativ genug.

@All
Jetzt mal schnell vom Thema ablenken, wie wäre es denn mit 'ner Sonntagsausfahrt ? Wetter.com ist gerade gnädig u. zeigt keinen Regen an.
14:00Uhr Uniteich ? Klassische Runde ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. November 2004)

Falls ich Sonntag fahre, dann auf der Bahn. 
Samstag darf ich eine Runde durch Möbelhäuser drehen  :kotz:


----------



## boerni (11. November 2004)

hi,
hab heut ne freistunde gehabt und mir war langweilig, da hab ich mal die strecke und fahrzeiten zu den mir bekannten bikeparks rausgesucht. also hier ist die liste.

deutschland
winterber: 350km, ca. 3,5h 
todtnau: 176 km, ca. 1,45h 
bad wildbad: 80 km, ca. 50min 
bischofsmais: 374 km, ca. 3,11h 

schweiz
laax: 345km, ca. 3h
portes du soleil: 454km, ca 3,45h
scuol: 406km, ca. 4h

österreich
leogang: 393km, ca. 3,3h
saalbach hinterglemm: 430km, ca. 4h
schladming: 460km, ca. 4h

so das wars.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (11. November 2004)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> hab heut ne freistunde gehabt und mir war langweilig, da hab ich mal die strecke und fahrzeiten zu den mir bekannten bikeparks rausgesucht. also hier ist die liste.
> 
> deutschland
> ...




Hi Boerni,

tolle Übersicht, werde ich mir ausdrucken und dann Freitag Abends als Entscheidungsgrundlage verwenden wo ich denn am nächsten Tag hinfahren soll   (wäre schöne wenn es so wäre)

ist aber t.w. ziemlich optimistisch gerechnet, nach BW mußt Du halt durch den Schwarzwald und da kannst Du net so schnell fahren. Das Gleiche gilt auch für Portes Du Soleil, wir haben jedesmal min. 5 Std. gebraucht.

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## tde (11. November 2004)

@zerg: Sonntagsrunde klingt gut. Ich fänd FK-Trails (Dürrbach, Philosophenweg usw.) aber auch mal wieder ganz nett nach langer Abstinenz.


----------



## Koeni (11. November 2004)

@boerni
Wie Ra. schon gesagt hat, portes du soleil ist sehr optimistisch gerechnet, aber das mit laax steht bei mir nächste saison auf alle fälle an  

@sonntagsfahrer  
Bei mir ist's wie bei steppi, wenn ich am Sonntag fahr, was ich eigentlich schon geplant habe, dann auf der Bahn in MG.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (11. November 2004)

Koeni aber das mit laax steht bei mir nächste saison auf alle fälle an :daumen: 

QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> ich war schon in Laax und des war voll enttäuschen, da stimmt die Realität mit der Werbung überhaupt nicht überein. Die besten Strecken hat uns nachher ein Local gezeigt und des waren Wanderwege (Singeltrails) die auf keiner Karte eingezeichnet.
> 
> Grüsse
> ra.


----------



## boerni (11. November 2004)

die fahrzeiten hab natürlich nicht ich gerechnet sondern der computer und zwar map24.de. 
auf jeden fall hab ich gestern in dem stress eine sache völlig vergessen. ich hab morgen geburtstag und mach bei mir eine kleine feier mit ein paar leuten von der uni. ihr seit auch eingelden wenn ihr bock habt.  wenn das der fall ist schickt mir ne pm damit ich euch dann meine adresse geben kann. werd ein bisschen bier und so dahaben. wird glaub ich ganz lustig.
viel spass 
björn


----------



## Koeni (11. November 2004)

Hab gerade noch was im DDD-Forum gefunden:
http://www.dirtreich.com 
Das ist die Seite von den Jungs in Markgröningen.
Betrifft allerdings nur die Dirts und ist noch im Aufbau. Vielleicht steht da ja ab und zu mal was interessantes drin.


----------



## Backwoods (11. November 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @All
> Jetzt mal schnell vom Thema ablenken, wie wäre es denn mit 'ner Sonntagsausfahrt ? Wetter.com ist gerade gnädig u. zeigt keinen Regen an.
> 14:00Uhr Uniteich ? Klassische Runde ?



werde dieses wochenende leider zum samstagsfahrer werden. wir spielen sonnntag nachmittags volleyball. - schade  

falls allso jemand sa zeit hat kurz melden. 

geht ihr sa auch schon auf die bahn?

war mal wieder jemand  am KK unterwegs?


----------



## zerg10 (12. November 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> werde dieses wochenende leider zum samstagsfahrer werden. wir spielen sonnntag nachmittags volleyball. - schade
> 
> falls allso jemand sa zeit hat kurz melden.
> 
> ...



Bahn oder KK sind gute Varianten, aber diese WE wollte ich 'ne einfache u. harmlose Runde durch's alte Revier drehen und ein paar Höhenmeter fressen. Naja, alles eher im Cruising-Tempo 

@boerni
 Alles Gute u. heb' ein paar Flaschen für das kommende Sonntagsfahrerfest auf !


----------



## driver79 (12. November 2004)

@ boerni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tde (12. November 2004)

fährt jetzt wer am Sonntag irgendwo im Wald? Bahn fahr ich nicht, hab kein gültiges Ticket  . Und vor allem nicht das richtige Bike dafür. 

Ich bin am Sonntag mit einem Kumpel verabredet, das könnte man ja verbinden, wenn die Trails sich kreuzen. Ich werde morgen mal Zeit und Zielgebiet durchgeben und wer Lust hat, kann sich anschließen.


----------



## dangerousD (12. November 2004)

@boerni
Herzlichen Glühstrumpf!   

@WE-Planer
Ich bin definitiv auf irgendeiner Bahn zu finden, entweder MG oder Ingersheim. Koni, das wird wohl wieder ein Fall für (uns) zwei 

Eventuell fahre ich sogar an beiden Tagen, das entscheidet sich aber kurzfristig. Wer Böcke hat, soll sich melden...


----------



## Koeni (12. November 2004)

@dangerous
Morgen um elf hab ich mich zum Lernen verabredet. Je nachdem wie lange das dauert(ich denk mal so bis drei) will ich dann auch noch nach MG. Am Sonntag werd ich bei gutem Wetter dann auf alle Fälle in MG fahren.

@all
Geht jemand zu boerni ?
Ich vielleicht schon.

@zerg
Ergreif die Chance auf der BMX-Bahn zu heizen bevor du gar kein Licht mehr gegen uns siehst. Wenn du dich anstrengst kannst du vielleicht noch aufschließen  .


----------



## Floater (12. November 2004)

@ boerni !!
und wenn wir schon beim thema sind, feiere nächste woche samstag auch geburtstag und freu mich natürlich über euer zahlreiches kommen!
wäre am WE evtl auch mal kurz auf ner bahn dabei
oder alternativ: in SiFi solls ja nen hammer skatepark geben(am glaspalast)


----------



## zerg10 (12. November 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> Ergreif die Chance auf der BMX-Bahn zu heizen bevor du gar kein Licht mehr gegen uns siehst. Wenn du dich anstrengst kannst du vielleicht noch aufschließen  .



Hmm, ja, mal sehen. Wenn ich's schaffe, mich heute u. morgen ein wenig auf der Rolle zu quälen, dann komm' ich am Sonntag auch nach MG oder SiFi.
War nämlich gerade im Wald u. da isses eklig rutschig. 
Los, Sonntag in den Skatepark, 'rumdillern   

@Floater
Nächster Samstag könnte klappen


----------



## Backwoods (12. November 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> oder alternativ: in SiFi solls ja nen hammer skatepark geben(am glaspalast)



da komm ich im sommer immer 2x die woche vorbei, wenn ich mit dem bike ins training fahre.

ist halt nciht gerade klein, aber im sommer immer völlig übervölkert! ob das fahren da den ganzen nachmittag spass macht kann ich net sagen, bin nicht so der fachmann für mtb im skatepark. ich würde jedenfalls eine bahn vorziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (12. November 2004)

@floater
Danke für die Einladung, ich denk' mal drüber nach  
Ist der Park in Sifi aus Beton oder Holz? Und sind Zweiräder da überhaupt willkommen? Und wo finde ich diesen Glaspalast?


----------



## Floater (13. November 2004)

kenns auch nur aus erzählungen vom simon.
also sind wohl öfters bmxer und mtbler am start.
glaspalast ist glaub ich ein riesending in sifi, werden die einheimischen sicher helfen können, gell backwoods?


----------



## Backwoods (13. November 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @floater
> Danke für die Einladung, ich denk' mal drüber nach
> Ist der Park in Sifi aus Beton oder Holz? Und sind Zweiräder da überhaupt willkommen? Und wo finde ich diesen Glaspalast?




Lageplan des Skateparks ist jetz in meinem Fotoalbum. wenn ich den hier anhänge kann man bei max 60 kb nix mehr erkennen

geht heut noch jemand auf irgendeine Bahn? Hab keine lust mich alleine im Wald einzusauen. heute morgen hats hier noch geschauert und jetzt scheint teilweise die sonne.


----------



## Backwoods (13. November 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> kenns auch nur aus erzählungen vom simon.
> also sind wohl öfters bmxer und mtbler am start.
> glaspalast ist glaub ich ein riesending in sifi, werden die einheimischen sicher helfen können, gell backwoods?



mtbler hab ich da noch nie gesehen    manchmal bmxer


----------



## Koeni (13. November 2004)

@Backwoods
Ich hole um drei den Dirk ab und dann sind wir in Markgröningen bis es dunkel wird  .


----------



## Backwoods (13. November 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Backwoods
> Ich hole um drei den Dirk ab und dann sind wir in Markgröningen bis es dunkel wird  .




Hast du ne bechreibung wie ich die bahn finde? Strassennahme, oder ist da irgendwas markantes in der nähe?

vielleicht komm ich noch für ein stündchen


----------



## Koeni (13. November 2004)

In Markgröningen hinter dem Gymnasium. Direkt am Ortsausgang.(Schul und Sportzentrum). Muss los.


----------



## lius (13. November 2004)

hallo, 
hab mal ne frage an all diejenigen die sich auf der bahn in markgröningen auskennen. wie gut ist die bahn für einsteiger geeignet, bin schon länger auf der suche nach etwas wo ich mich mal langsam ans springen herantasten kann. will nicht gleich irgendwelche monster doubles ausprobieren, am anfang wären mir etwas handlichere tables  lieber um mal n bisschen n gefühl dafür zu bekommen...


----------



## Backwoods (13. November 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> In Markgröningen hinter dem Gymnasium. Direkt am Ortsausgang.(Schul und Sportzentrum). Muss los.



Jo, Danke! komme dann das nächste mal. hätte es nicht vor 16:00 geschafft dort zu sein und um fünfe ist ja blöderweise schon duster. der weg von mir aus ist halt doch etwas weiter


----------



## Koeni (13. November 2004)

Wir sind morgen wahrscheinlich auch wieder dort.

@lius
Tables gibt's dort keine und man braucht 'ne Weile, bis man mit der Bahn was anfangen kann. Man kann aber gut üben Wellen abzusurfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (13. November 2004)

@koni
Hey, wie war das mit dem Arschtritt? Hast Dich wohl nicht getraut? Dann mache ich das jetzt mal:

@zerg
LOS, RAFF DICH AUF, ALTER MANN!   Du kommst morgen auch mit nach MG, ansonsten ändere ich meine Signatur und erzähle darin aller Welt, was für eine SISSI der Zerg ist!  

@lius
Auf Anfänger könnte die Bahn in MG schon etwas abschreckend wirken... die Strecke ist technisch nicht ganz ohne, halt auf BMX-DM-Niveau (DM wie in Deutsche Meisterschaft). Man kann trotzdem auch seinen Spaß haben, sollte sich halt nicht abschrecken lassen   Im Grunde genommen kann alles abgerollt werden, mit der Zeit kommt die Sicherheit, dann die Geschwindigkeit und dann auch das Springen. Oder Surfen, wie Koni richtig erwähnt hat.
Ratsam ist es auf jeden Fall, mit einem Hardtail dort anzutreten. Mit einem Fully bekommst Du einfach nicht genug Speed... es sei denn, Du hast ein schickes DS-Fully mit wenig (hartem) Federweg. Aber schau es Dir halt mal an... Tables gibt es leider keine, aber auch an einigen Step-Ups kann man sich ans Springen heran tasten.


----------



## tde (14. November 2004)

auch wenn's kurzfristig ist: wir fahren um 10.00 Uhr im Osten los, Trailrunde mindestens 3. Std mit Dürrbach usw. Die üblichen Verdächtigen haben meine Mobilnummer, ansonsten: 10.30 Uhr am Frauenkopf/Stelle


----------



## Koeni (14. November 2004)

@dangerous
Ach ja, der Arschtritt, hatte ich ganz vergessen

@all
Och, so ein Mist aber auch, jetzt habt Ihr die Gelegenheit verpasst mit tde und seinen Kollegen eine super Tour zu fahren, weil Ihr immer so lange pennen müsst  .
Hm, mal überlegen, was könnte man denn da machen   ....

Ahhhh, ich weiß was, der Dirk und der Koni sind doch immer in Markgröningen auf dieser lustigen Strecke unterwegs, da könnte man sich doch heute mal hingetrauen ===>
ALSO IHR HT BESITZENDEN "SONNTAGSFAHRER", DANN BEWEGT MAL EURE HÜBSCHEN HINTERN NACH MG, DAMIT DER WINTERSPECK NICHT SCHON GLEICH AM ANFANG SEIN FIESES GRINSEN AUSPACKT.

Ende der Durchsage

@nochmal dangerous
Wann sollen wir durchstarten, so gegen mittag?


----------



## tde (14. November 2004)

@koeni: die Ideallösung: ich starte hier frühmorgens und Ziel der Tour ist die Bahn in MG (oder Heubach?  ). Duathlon für ganz Fitte  

Viel Spaß euch beim Springen, wir werden auch Matsch-Fun haben. Greetz


----------



## Backwoods (14. November 2004)

Moin,

ich starte ketzt gleich nach weikersheim zum volleyball. wird also nix mit springen in mg bei mir, lässt dem winterspeck aber auch keine chance   

das wetter ist ja ganz geil


----------



## Floater (14. November 2004)

wann seid denn ihr in mg?
oder will heute noch ein spätaufsteher in den wald?


----------



## Koeni (14. November 2004)

So, die Zeit steht fest, ich hol Dirk um zwei ab, d.h. wir sind zehn min später in MG  .

Wir hoffen auf Leute wie zerg, Floater, Chris...

@zerg
Wenn's dir keinen Spaß macht kannst du dir ja was zum Stricken mitbringen du Mädchen  .


----------



## driver79 (14. November 2004)

@ MG fahrer

bin dabei. 

kann, soll ich noch jemand mitnehmen? bei bedarf -> anrufen.


----------



## Floater (14. November 2004)

...bin doch nicht dabei, weil ich an der solitude fahre(bei wenig zeit heute lieber mehr zeit auf dem rad, als im auto verbringen)
viel spaß allen, die angst haben, ihre räder im schlamm kaputt zu machem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. November 2004)

@Boerni
Auch von mir alles Gute und ich hoffe mal Ihr habt schön gefeiert.   

@Floater
Danke für die Einladung. Kann leider nicht kommen.


----------



## Backwoods (14. November 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> ..... ich hol Dirk um zwei ab, d.h. wir sind zehn min später in MG  .



Das klingt für mich so, als ob der dirk locker mit dem bike da rüber treten könnte


----------



## Koeni (14. November 2004)

@Backwoods
Von mir bis zu Dirk sind's auch nur 5min, d.h. wir könnten sogar beide ganz locker rübertreten, aber man muß die Power doch für die Bahn sparen.

War übrigens wieder sehr lohnenswert und irgendwann pack ich den sch... double noch  .


----------



## tde (14. November 2004)

@all: war heute auf 40-km-Slider-Tour am FK und in Degerloch, hat wirklich Spaß gemacht. Treppentrail ist allerdings ein wenig schwer zu fahren, Dürrbach geht hingegen sehr gut, Philosphenweg tricky, wenn man zu schnell ist  . Die ehemalige Kickerstrecke ist jetzt komplett mit gefällten Bäumen zugelegt. Wenn die Waldarbeiter bis Frühjahr nicht aufräumen, wird dort nichts Neues enstehen und dann gibt's einen Trail weniger in Stuttgart


----------



## dangerousD (14. November 2004)

Also, Markgröningen war ein voller Erfolg. Fand ich zumindest... super Wetter, nette Leute (der Chris, der Koni und der ich  ) - und wir waren nach 2 1/2 Stunden fast so fertig wie nach einer 40km-Tour (Grüße an TDE  ), hatten allerdings weniger Dreck am Stecken  Spaß hat's außerdem gemacht, wir haben mal eine neue Line ausprobiert und uns quasi durch drei Linien hindurch transferiert 

@zerg
Wie angedroht, werde ich nun mal meine Signatur ändern. Bitte nicht   , ich mach's rückgängig, wenn Du eine seeeeehhhhrrr gute Ausrede hast


----------



## zerg10 (15. November 2004)

> Wie angedroht, werde ich nun mal meine Signatur ändern. Bitte nicht   , ich mach's rückgängig, wenn Du eine seeeeehhhhrrr gute Ausrede hast



Ausrede 1:
Ausserirdische haben mich entführt.

Ausrede 2:
Mein Bikes sind kaputt.

Ausrede 3:
Ich hab' in Sindelfingen auf Euch gewartet.

Ausrede 4:
Hab' heimlich auf 'ner anderen Bahn trainiert.

Das schlimme ist, ich hab' noch nich' mal 'ne gute Ausrede, war vormittags eine kleine Runde durch die Wälder unterwegs u. da war's mir einfach zu kalt. Werde mir mal diese Woche 'ne anständige Wintermontur zulegen müssen.

Zerg (Sissi),
der Schön- u. Warmwetterbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jo`y (15. November 2004)

Hi, ich bin neu in Stuttgart und suche noch immer ein Möglichkeit zum Mitfahren. Das erweist sich als etwas schwerer als erwartet. Wie sieht das bei euch aus?


----------



## zerg10 (15. November 2004)

Nur zu, trau' Dich. Und lass' Dich nicht durch den rauhen Umgangston erschrecken, sind eigentlich alle recht harmlos ...


----------



## Jo`y (15. November 2004)

Das ist gut zu wissen.


----------



## zerg10 (15. November 2004)

Und um die nächsten Fragen gleich zu beantworten:

Wir fahren alles, ausser pulsorientiertem CC-Gehetze. Material u. Kondition ist egal u. der Spaß steht im Vordergrund.
Ausser beim Danger, der ist immer gleich eingeschnappt, wenn man mal keine Zeit hat


----------



## sms (15. November 2004)

,



			
				zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> lass' Dich nicht durch den rauhen Umgangston erschrecken, sind eigentlich alle recht harmlos ...



Von wegen, 
wir sind hier alle mountainbikefahrende Monster, die alles plattfahren, was ihnen unter die breiten Stollen kommt.......Muuuhahahahhhhaaa


----------



## dangerousD (15. November 2004)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...oder so  Im Übrigen finde ich das .gif echt genial! 

@zerg
Bin doch nicht eingeschnappt, ich weiß doch, daß Du immer noch Folgendes versuchst: "Überholen, ohne Einzuholen".  Nun rate mal, wer das gesagt hat. Kommst Du NIE drauf... 

Was meine Signatur angeht: die ändere ich erst, wenn ich Dich in diesem Winter mal auf dem Bike und mit Schweiß auf der Stirn gesehen habe (und ich meine _nicht_ ANGSTschweiß). Die nächste Gelegenheit bietet sich schon kommendes Wochenende. Koni und ich gehen sicher wieder üben... Style ist schließlich alles


----------



## sms (15. November 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> ...oder so  Im Übrigen finde ich das .gif echt genial!


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (15. November 2004)

Hi,

ich muß zugeben, ich les schon 'ne ganze Weile heimlich mit und die Strecke in Markgröningen reizt mich doch schon sehr.   

Meint Ihr, eine einstündige Anfahrt lohnt sich?

Meint Ihr desweiteren, daß jemand mit so bescheidener Kondition wie ich, auch seinen Spaß auf der Strecke haben könnte?

Meint Ihr nochmals desweiteren, dass jemand wie ich, der schon garnicht mehr weiß, wann er das letzte mal auf dem Hardtail unterwegs war, dort zurechtkommen könnte?

Gibt's denn eventuell irgendwo Bilder von der Strecke? Damit ich die Strecke  schonmal am Bildschirm betrachten kann...

Danke im voraus und vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal dort.


----------



## Backwoods (15. November 2004)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich muß zugeben, ich les schon 'ne ganze Weile heimlich mit und die Strecke in Markgröningen reizt mich doch schon sehr.
> 
> Gibt's denn eventuell irgendwo Bilder von der Strecke? Damit ich die Strecke  schonmal am Bildschirm betrachten kann...



Wenn du aufmerksam gelesen hättest...    
hättest du den Link vom Koeni  weiter oben gesehen.

www.dirtreich.com


----------



## torte (15. November 2004)

N Abend die Damen   

Freut euch, da bin ich wieder    

Nachdem mein Rechner nun wieder funktioniert *aufholzklopft* frag ich doch gleich wieder hier an wann wir uns wieder in den wald begeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphill-Chiller (15. November 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du aufmerksam gelesen hättest...
> hättest du den Link vom Koeni  weiter oben gesehen.
> 
> www.dirtreich.com



Da haste mich jetzt aber erwischt... 

Sieht auf den Bildern ja ganz schön "lecker" aus.

Mal schauen, ob ich dann meine freie Zeit für bauen und biken hier verbringe oder mal nach Markgröningen rausfahr'.


----------



## Jo`y (15. November 2004)

Und wann fahrt ihr immer? Gibts da feste Zeiten oder immer spontan?


----------



## zerg10 (16. November 2004)

So, erstmal den Ulmern wieder den Spaß verderben   

@Danger
Naja, muss ich wohl noch ein paar Tage mit der Sissi-Schande leben. Aber gefahren wird demnächst   

@Jo'y
Einfach reinlesen, wir schreiben regelmässig Treffpunkte u. Aktivitäten hier rein.


----------



## Koeni (16. November 2004)

@Uphill-Chiller
Ich ordne dich jetzt auf Grund deiner mir bekannten DH- Eigenschaften mal als guten Fahrer ein(oder ist's nur der fast endlose Federweg des Demo 9   ) und behaupte deshalb, dass du in Markgröningen auch mit dem HT deinen Spaß haben wirst. Auf der verlinkten Seite ist kein Bild vom BMX-Track, oder doch? Egal, da macht's jedenfalls auch Laune. Ich sterbe zwar nach einer Runde immer fast, ist aber trainingssache. Und dann würde man sich auch mal im Winter treffen und nicht nur im Sommer in Bikeparks  

Ich bin nachher vielleicht drüben wenn's nicht regnet.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. November 2004)

@koni
Sind immernoch Ferien oder schwänzt Du die Schule?


----------



## Koeni (16. November 2004)

Hab hier noch ein Bild gefunden, die Qualität ist mies, überzeug dich also am besten selbst

@Steppi
Keine Ferien und kein Schule schwänzen. Schon aus


----------



## Floater (16. November 2004)

@downhillwalde:
ich nehme mal an, daß ihr auf der strecke in mg massig spaß haben werdet!

@all:
war jm. mal wieder am ufa gelände? von der bahn aus siehts so aus, als obs tatsächlich umgebaut worden wäre!


----------



## sms (16. November 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> war jm. mal wieder am ufa gelände?


Wo ist das?


----------



## zerg10 (16. November 2004)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist das?



Naja, wie der Name schon sagt, beim UFA-Filmpalast.   Eigentlich zwischen dem Kinogebäude und den Schienen. War aber bisher nicht mehr als ein netter Versuch. Werde mal im Laufe der Woche vorbei schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (16. November 2004)

Boerni hat gesagt, dass da im Frühjahr alles zu gebaut wird. Komiach eigentlich, steht doch ein ganz neuer Spielplatz


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (16. November 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Uphill-Chiller
> Ich ordne dich jetzt auf Grund deiner mir bekannten DH- Eigenschaften mal als guten Fahrer ein(oder ist's nur der fast endlose Federweg des Demo 9   ) und behaupte deshalb, dass du in Markgröningen auch mit dem HT deinen Spaß haben wirst. Auf der verlinkten Seite ist kein Bild vom BMX-Track, oder doch? Egal, da macht's jedenfalls auch Laune. Ich sterbe zwar nach einer Runde immer fast, ist aber trainingssache. Und dann würde man sich auch mal im Winter treffen und nicht nur im Sommer in Bikeparks
> 
> Ich bin nachher vielleicht drüben wenn's nicht regnet.



Hi,

liegt wahrscheinlich nur am Federweg des Demo. 

Der Teil der BMX-Strecke, der auf dem weiter unten geposteten Bild zu sehen ist, sieht sehr fein aus. Werde schauen, dass ich mal nach Markgröningen komme. Ich hab' derzeit aber leider nur am Wochenende (und da i. d. R. nur Sonntags) Zeit. Denke aber, wir werden uns schon mal dort treffen.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (16. November 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> @downhillwalde:
> ich nehme mal an, daß ihr auf der strecke in mg massig spaß haben werdet!
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## boerni (16. November 2004)

@ ufa palast
hab mich da mal mit dem jugendhaus in verbindung gesetzt. also man darf da bauen wenn man will aber das grundstück ist bereits verkauft. das bedeutet, dass ab februar dort gebaut wird. wer aber trotzdem bock hat kann ja mal bei www.nordside.com vorbei schauen. das ist der jugendclub, der für das gelände veranwortlich ist.


----------



## dangerousD (16. November 2004)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:
			
		

> Floater schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin Walde,

schön, mal wieder was von Dir zu lesen. Und ich dachte schon, Du hast das Biken aufgegeben    Aber wie das nun mal so ist, oft fehlt einfach die Zeit für's Lieblingshobby. Oder das Posten, je nachdem 

Zu obiger Frage: wenn Du die BMX-Bahn in KWH meinst, die schon Anfang diesen Jahres abgerissen wurde - ja, Markgröningen ist definitiv besser. Professioneller angelegt, technisch anspruchsvoll, konditionell nix für Warmduscher. Insgesamt also etwas fordernder  Aber man wächst ja an seinen Aufgaben... Wenn Du die Dirts in KWH meinst: kann ich leider keinen Vergleich ziehen, aber die Dirts in Markgröningen sind inzwischen ziemlich dick! Allerdings bei Nässe nicht wirklich fahrbar. Man kommt zwar drüber, reißt aber schöne Furchen in die Landungen (weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung vom letzten Sonntag, und da war es vorher relativ trocken).

Die BMX-Bahn kann man aber auch bei (Niesel-)Regen fahren, dann hast Du Mega-Grip. Und jede Menge Spaß   

Und wenn Du eh immer nur Sonntags Zeit hast, trifft sich das doch super (auch in Anlehnung an den Namen dieses Threads  ). Wir werden demnächst wohl auch viele Wochenenden dort verbringen. Nix gegen den Wald, aber das Putzen im Winter finde ich zum :kotz: Einfache Lösung: BMX-Bahn heizen


----------



## Floater (17. November 2004)

...muß ich dem dirk widersprechen, wenns um spaß für alle geht war die bahn in kornwestheim unschlagbar  
bahn in mg ist halt vieeeel race mäßiger, sowas wie den 2. sprung mit der langen flachen landung (war ja fast wie eine lazy ramp), wo man auch mal probieren konnte irgendwelche körperteile vom rad zu nehmen gibbet in mg halt weder auf der bmx bahn noch den dirts.
von den dirts her ist es stark mit, wie war nochmal der name von dem kaff neben schwäbisch gmünd, vergleichbar; oder eben mit den era trails in kwh(haben wir ja glau´b mal im regen besichtigt?

bettringen war der name, dann kann ich jetzt ja doch ruhig schlafen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. November 2004)

> ...muß ich dem dirk widersprechen, ....


   Uiuiui das gibt Ärger und wird blutig.  




> bettringen war der name, dann kann ich jetzt ja doch ruhig schlafen!


Hoffe gut geruht zu haben. Kommst Du Sonntag nach MG. Hoffe mal es gibt keinen Schnee   


Wir sollten die Rampe und die ersten Sprünge doch jetzt schon bauen. Snowboard- und Skifahrer freuen sich sicher auch darauf. Kann man ja nächsten Winter mal testen


----------



## Koeni (17. November 2004)

@all die eine Motivation brauchen mal nach MG zu kommen

Ich hab mir den DV-Camcorder (aus akuter Ausverkaufgefahr) schon jetzt gekauft(350  ), d.h. in MG(und auch wo ich mich sonst immer rumtreibe) ist jetzt immer Filmen angesagt. Wer also scharf ist auf 'ne Videosequenz, oder auf Fehleranalyse beim Hüpfen etc., der ist herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. November 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @all die eine Motivation brauchen mal nach MG zu kommen
> 
> Ich hab mir den DV-Camcorder (aus akuter Ausverkaufgefahr) schon jetzt gekauft(350  ), d.h. in MG(und auch wo ich mich sonst immer rumtreibe) ist jetzt immer Filmen angesagt. Wer also scharf ist auf 'ne Videosequenz, oder auf Fehleranalyse beim Hüpfen etc., der ist herzlich eingeladen.



LOB    HAst Du auch ein Stativ?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (17. November 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @all die eine Motivation brauchen mal nach MG zu kommen



betr. Motivation habe ich auch Neuigkeiten. Hab mir für 119 Euro ein CMP bei Ebay geschossen, neu vom Händler mit Garantie. Ich weis zwar noch nicht was das taugt aber für des Geld kann man glaube ich net viel heh machen. 
Ich hab's auch schon mal in echt gesehen und aussehen tut's echt gut.

Jetzt brauch ich halt noch ne Gabel die was taugt und net zu teuer ist, habt Ihr ne Idee wo ich ein Schnäppchen her kriege? Gibt es noch Gabeln mit Canti-Aufnahme, hab nämlich noch ne HS33 die ich verbauen wollte?
Den Rest bekomme ich schon zusammen.

grüsse,
ra.


----------



## Koeni (17. November 2004)

@Ra
 
Wie wär's mit 'ner Judy oder 'ner Suntour Duro(ca. 110 auf eBay). Am allerbesten 'ne Black, vielleicht auf eBay.
Dann kann's ja bals los gehen. Ich hab noch ein Vorderrad rumliegen...

@Steppi
Ja, ich hab ein Stativ  .

Wenn morgen noch nicht die Hölle los ist mit Sturm und so, dann geh ich heizen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. November 2004)

@ra.
Fein haste das gemacht   
@Koni
War eben hier an der Uni zum dillern. Es weht schonziemlich gut. Aber die UNi ist ja auch der höchste Punkt hier. Bin mal auf die Quali der Cam gespannt.


----------



## boerni (17. November 2004)

hi
@ steppi
bin morgeim laden und werd dann mal nach deinen adaptern gucken.
kannst du mir mal die zeichnungen schicken damit ich sie in die präsentation einfügen kann. 
@ mg
werd mich mal sonntag wieder nach mg begeben, wenn es nicht regnet. hoffe dass jemand von euch auch dabei ist.
gruss
björn


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (17. November 2004)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> @ steppi
> bin morgeim laden und werd dann mal nach deinen adaptern gucken.
> kannst du mir mal die zeichnungen schicken damit ich sie in die präsentation einfügen kann.
> ...



Hallole, 

können wir uns noch mal mit dem Steppi treffen um die genaue Agenda für die Vorstandssitzung auszumachen. ?

Grüsse ra.


----------



## lius (17. November 2004)

tach
erstma danke an koeni und dangerousD für die infos zu markgröningen. 
hab mir schon fast gedacht dass es mit nem fully keinen spaß machen wird.
bin sowieso schon lange am überlegen ob ich mir nicht noch n hardtail zulege.
weiß aber noch nicht ob ich mir selber eins aufbauen soll (hab noch ne louise und n satz laufräder rumliegen) oder doch lieber gleich n günstiges komplettes. kennt ihr shops hier in der gegend die was brauchbares im laden stehen haben, dachte da  so an n dual/dirt/street hardtail, und meine finanziellen möglichkeiten sind auch recht begrenzt. bin für jeden ratschlag dankbar...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. November 2004)

lius schrieb:
			
		

> (hab noch ne louise ...


  
Verkaufst Du evtl. die HR Bremse? Kann mögl. auch ohne Scheibe sein. Hab ich noch.

@Boerni
Da ich am WE unschöner Weise anderweitig verplant war, ist das noch nicht fertig. Mache es dann am nächsten Montag fertig. Vielleicht hab ich auch morgen schon Zeit. Bin am Sonntag zu 95% auch in MG. Fahre hoffentlich rel. früh in Thüringen los. Wäre Klasse, wenn Du ggf. die Schelle hast.

@ra. 
Sherlock??
Da kann ma was schönes zischen und evtl. hat ja der Björn schon was zum zeigen. Hast Du schon mal Deinen Nachbarn wegen dem Holz gefragt?

Und hat Thomas sich nochmal wegen der Masten gemeldet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lius (17. November 2004)

@steppenwolf
ich glaub nicht dass du die haben möchtest, hab das nicht so genau hingeschrieben, aber das ist noch ne 99er louise, also mit einem kolben die man noch selbst nachstellen muss, außerdem hat se soweit ich weiß sogar noch n anderen standard


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. November 2004)

lius schrieb:
			
		

> @steppenwolf
> ich glaub nicht dass du die haben möchtest, hab das nicht so genau hingeschrieben, aber das ist noch ne 99er louise, also mit einem kolben die man noch selbst nachstellen muss, außerdem hat se soweit ich weiß sogar noch n anderen standard



  Na gut, danke. Dann muss ich mal weiter suchen.


----------



## boerni (18. November 2004)

@ steppi
gehst du mir fremd oder was, hab gedacht du willst meine louise kaufen. naja so sind die männer halt. werd dir heute ne schelle mitbringen könnt ich dir dann am sonntag geben.

@ ra
mit dem treffen ist ne gut idee bin immer bereit.

gruss
björn


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. November 2004)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> @ steppi
> gehst du mir fremd oder was, hab gedacht du willst meine louise kaufen. naja so sind die männer halt. werd dir heute ne schelle mitbringen könnt ich dir dann am sonntag geben.
> gruss
> björn



Ich muss alle optionen nutzen   
Danke schonmal wegen der Schelle. 
Kannst Du mal schauen, was ich ggf. noch brauche für Deine Bremse?
Hat die eigentlich auch mehr Power als eine V-Brake.
Die Frage schreib ich gerade noch schnell ins DDD    Da passt die sicher gut hin. Und dann gibt es sicher auch mal ne Antwort.


----------



## Koeni (18. November 2004)

War gerade in MG. Wenn die Windrichtung sich nicht dreht(gerade ist Gegenwind auf der Startgeraden und der Anfahrt zum Double), dann könnt Ihr schonmal anfangen Müsli zu essen, damit Ihr am Sonntag auch vom Fleck kommt. Ich musste nach einer 3/4h wieder gehen, weil ich total alle war  .


----------



## driver79 (18. November 2004)

@ Steppenwolf-RM
mach mal dein postfach leer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hier das was ich dir eigentlich schreiben wollte:

bilder sind in meiner gallerie. hab natürlich keine kleineren kettenblätter im keller gefunden. kann dir, wenn du die kurbel nimmst, die KBs von meiner neuen Kurbel geben. dauert dann halt nen bischen bis die da ist. werden dann 22-32-44 zähne. 44er ist dann aber von der race face, vielleicht. hab glaub ich damals das 44er KB getunt, damit es in die kettenführung passt. wenn das so ist bekommste alle 3 KB von der neuen.

gruß chris


----------



## dangerousD (18. November 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> War gerade in MG. Wenn die Windrichtung sich nicht dreht(gerade ist Gegenwind auf der Startgeraden und der Anfahrt zum Double), dann könnt Ihr schonmal anfangen Müsli zu essen, damit Ihr am Sonntag auch vom Fleck kommt. Ich musste nach einer 3/4h wieder gehen, weil ich total alle war  .



Ha-haaa... das ist ein Indiz dafür, daß wir mehr üben müssen  Oder Tragflächen montieren  

@floater
Rück mal Deine Adresse raus, damit ich Freitag abend auch bei Dir an- und einrücken kann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Wer ist noch dabei?!


----------



## torte (18. November 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @floater
> Rück mal Deine Adresse raus, damit ich Freitag abend auch bei Dir an- und einrücken kann
> 
> 
> ...




Mich deucht er hat Samstag geschrieben ;-)




			
				Floater schrieb:
			
		

> @ boerni !!
> und wenn wir schon beim thema sind, feiere nächste woche samstag auch geburtstag und freu mich natürlich über euer zahlreiches kommen!



Ich glaub ich muss ihn auch heimsuchen *ggg*


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. November 2004)

@chris

erledigt   

@Geburtstagsgeher   

Trinkt ein Bier für mich mit. Bin leider erst am Sonntag wieder im Ländle     Sehen uns dann in MG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (19. November 2004)

Wollte auch beim Floater einfallen. Kleines Wetterupdate: Hier stürmt, hagelt, regnet u. graupelt es ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. November 2004)

Wie es hier aussieht, hat es gelbe Säcke geregnet


----------



## dangerousD (19. November 2004)

Ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil... natürlich werde ich erst Samstag auf- und einschlagen   

Wegen Sonntag: habe heute gehört, daß am Sonntag das Wetter besser werden soll. Würde ja passen


----------



## torte (19. November 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Wie es hier aussieht, hat es gelbe Säcke geregnet



loooooooooooooooool habs auch gesehen *g* Mir sind auch welche entgegengeflogen... (deswegen haben wir hier auch anständige Mülltonnen)


----------



## Koeni (19. November 2004)

Nochmal an alle, die heute feiern wollen, aber nicht wissen wo:
Auf der TO Stuttgart ist heute die legendäre "TO-Party".
Hohenheimerstr.12(ich bin die meiste Zeit in Zimmer 105)

Haltestelle Olgaeck(U5,U6,U7,), Strasse hoch und nach ca.300m auf der rechten Seite.

Ansonsten sieht man sich morgen beim Jörg oder am Sonntag in MG.

Bis dann


----------



## Col. Kurtz (19. November 2004)

..ich seh das richtig, dass ihr am sonntag nicht in S unterwegs seid, oder?!

...jedenfalls bin ich jetzt wieder halbwegs fit. bin auch schon so 3-4 stunden rumgegurkt und hab versucht n paar trails auszukundschaften. allerdings alles etwas -verzeiht mir- fad. liegt aber vermutlich an meiner mangelnden ortskenntnis.
da unterhalb vom fernsehturm richtung weinsteige/olgaeck gibts n paar nette/schnelle sachen - aber technisch anspruchslos...
naja. helft mir!! 
..sehr gern auch unter der woche. nur is momentan mein labtop ko; d.h. ich hab unter der woche nur begremzt inet. wenn jemand aus degerloch kommt kann mer sich ja auch mal just for fun auf ne 1h-feierabendrunde treffen.(->handy?!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (20. November 2004)

Wir sind morgen bei hoffentlich traumhaftem Wetter so ab 13Uhr in MG.  
Zieht Euch warm an und dann nix wie hin


----------



## Backwoods (21. November 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind morgen bei hoffentlich traumhaftem Wetter so ab 13Uhr in MG.
> Zieht Euch warm an und dann nix wie hin



falls sich niemand mehr für ne runde über fast gefrorene trails begeistern kann werd ich auf ne runde vorbeischauen. ich nehm dann halt das votec und spann die federn mehr vor   . wird schon gehen.

wer kommt sonst noch? bzw wer ist wir?


----------



## Koeni (21. November 2004)

Guten Morgen,

@Backwoods
Ich war jetzt gestern nicht bei Jörg, kann also nicht sagen wer noch alles zugesagt hat. Dirk und ich sind auf alle Fälle da. Ich glaube Mike wollte auch sicher kommen. Mit Fully geht schon auch, ist nicht so gut wie mit HT.


----------



## torte (21. November 2004)

Alos ich werde heut (ab 14.00 Uhr) mal ne Runde durch den Wald rutschen ;-)

Kann sich noch jemand begeistern ?


----------



## Backwoods (21. November 2004)

@MGler:

fahrt ihr da mit full face und safty jacket? full face ist ja bei dem wetter schön warm


----------



## driver79 (21. November 2004)

werd heute auch im mg sein. mike wird auch kommen.
ich fahr mit full face und safty jacket, man weis ja nie was passiert.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (21. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

werde heute Nachmittag mit dem Thomas ne Runde fahren (Trails und so) so gegen 13.30 h /14.00 h. Wer also Lust hat entweder kurz Posten (ich schau gleich noch mal rein) oder anrufen.

@torte / Backwoods: und, wollt Ihr mitkommen?

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## Sickgirl (21. November 2004)

Hallo,
würde mich ferne der Trailrunde anschließen, wo wollt ihr losfahren,
Gruß
Ulrike


----------



## FXO (21. November 2004)

ja, wo wollt ihr denn fahren? FK oder Solitude?? Also ich werd mich um 14.00 mit onkelR am Solitude-Parkplatz treffen...


----------



## Backwoods (21. November 2004)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> Alos ich werde heut (ab 14.00 Uhr) mal ne Runde durch den Wald rutschen ;-)
> 
> Kann sich noch jemand begeistern ?




Hi,

ich fahr jetzt erstmal nach MG. wenn das wieder erwarten nix für mich ist ruf ich dich an und wir können uns unterwegs irgendwo treffen. bin dann eh mit dem auto unterwegs und und kann an der soltidute, uni, glemseck oder sonst wo parken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (21. November 2004)

Sickgirl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> würde mich ferne der Trailrunde anschließen, wo wollt ihr losfahren,
> Gruß
> Ulrike



wir wollten ne schöne Runde im Schönbuch drehen und treffen uns in Herrenberg. Is zwar von Stgt. ein Stück weit entfernt aber mit dem Auto auf der Autobahn recht schnell zu erreichen. Wenn Du interesse hast mitzukommen ruf mich geschwind an. ich erkläre Dir dann den Weg, is ganz einfach zu finden. Tel. Nr gibt's per PM.

bis später
ra.


----------



## Col. Kurtz (21. November 2004)

na jungs und medls, ihr seid lustig, dass euch das 2 stunden vorher einfällt...  
heut langt mir das nicht, deshalb hier mal meine handynr. falls jemand nexte woche mal bock haben sollte: 017624186333 ...würd mich freuen...


----------



## torte (21. November 2004)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr *diekaltenfüsserubbelt*

War ja mal hübsch eisig heute im Wald. 

Am übelsten war die Eispaltte die beim Versuch drüber zu fahren nachgegeben hat *KRACKS* und ich fast bis zum Schnellspanner mit dem vo. Rad im Matsch versunken *grumel* is dann auch zwei fix drei angefroren.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (22. November 2004)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> na jungs und medls, ihr seid lustig, dass euch das 2 stunden vorher einfällt...
> heut langt mir das nicht, deshalb hier mal meine handynr. falls jemand nexte woche mal bock haben sollte: 017624186333 ...würd mich freuen...



du hast ja recht, war zugegebener Maßen recht spontan. Ich finde es aber auch blöd irgendwelche Absichtserklärung à la "ich weiß zwar noch nicht wann und wo und was ich fahre aber......" zu schreiben. 

Gelobe aber Besserung

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## tde (22. November 2004)

huch, gab ja doch noch einige (Wald-)Sonntagsfahrer.  

@Col.Kurtz: ich bin morgens um 9.30 Uhr zu einer 60-km-Runde gestartet. Da ich bei dem Langschläferhaufen   hier eh keine Chance sah, dass jemand mitkommt, habe ich nicht angemeldet. Nächstes Mal mach ich früher 'ne Ansage.

@all: a propos Ansage: Nächste Woche ist 1. Advent. Das schreit nach einer Jubiläumsausfahrt, vielleicht mit Wintergrillen, wie schon mal geplant? Feuerstellen gibt es jedenfalls genug im Wald (Degerloch, Dürrbach, Botnang?).


----------



## zerg10 (22. November 2004)

tde schrieb:
			
		

> @all: a propos Ansage: Nächste Woche ist 1. Advent. Das schreit nach einer Jubiläumsausfahrt, vielleicht mit Wintergrillen, wie schon mal geplant? Feuerstellen gibt es jedenfalls genug im Wald (Degerloch, Dürrbach, Botnang?).



Da melde ich mich doch gleich an. Das sind dann schon 2 Jahre Sonntagsfahrer u. das bedeutet Abschlussfeier  mit dem obligatorischen Glühwein auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt.
Und dafür werde ich sogar meine Kälte- u. Schlammallergie kurzfristig vergessen   

@Danger
Wie hiess' der scheusslich schöne Cocktail vom Samstag ?

@FXO
     (Du weisst schon warum...)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. November 2004)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> na jungs und medls, ihr seid lustig, dass euch das 2 stunden vorher einfällt...
> heut langt mir das nicht, deshalb hier mal meine handynr. falls jemand nexte woche mal bock haben sollte: 017624186333 ...würd mich freuen...



Wenn Du schon länger mitliest, kannst Du beobachten, dass solche Dinge hier normal sind   
Meist wird schon vorher darüber geschrieben. Uhrzeiten sind dann halt schnell mal spontan gemacht.


----------



## Floater (22. November 2004)

...wenns am 2. advent stattfinden würde hätte ich auch zeit  


@zerg
der cocktail war doch nicht schrecklich....vor allem, wenn man ihn nur gesehen hat...


----------



## dangerousD (22. November 2004)

@zerg
Der hieß "Komsomolze"... und mit etwas weniger Tabasco wird er auch genießbar  Ich hatte jedenfalls gut Feuer unterm Arsch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FXO (22. November 2004)

...also bei einer Glühwein-action wäre ich natürlich auch dabei.

@zerg: ich kann dann ja helfen den PFAD zu FINDEN...


----------



## sms (22. November 2004)

FXO schrieb:
			
		

> ...also bei einer Glühwein-action wäre ich natürlich auch dabei.



Mahlzeit,

Glüüüühwein


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (22. November 2004)

Glühweintrinker, 

nachdem ich schon die letzten 2 mal dabei war kann ich an unserem Jubiläum natürlich nicht fehlen. Wenn es sich irgenwie einrichten läßt bin ich mit von der Part(y) ie.

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## der.don (22. November 2004)

Hallo alle zamma!

Wollt mal fragen ob ich bei euch mal dazustossen darf wenn Ihr euch Sonntags zum berg-runterfahren trefft.
Wird der Treffpunkt hier in dem Thread bekanntgegeben?
Nen schönen Abend noch.
Rock on, ride hard!

volle


----------



## FXO (22. November 2004)

schaut mal in den StuttgartNightSession thread...


----------



## driver79 (22. November 2004)

also am 1. advent bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (23. November 2004)

der.don schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zamma!
> 
> Wollt mal fragen ob ich bei euch mal dazustossen darf wenn Ihr euch Sonntags zum berg-runterfahren trefft.
> Wird der Treffpunkt hier in dem Thread bekanntgegeben?
> ...



Klar darfst Du, wir sind doch kein geschlossener Verein. Diese Einladung gilt auch für alle anonymen Mitleser u. MTBler, die sich vielleicht noch nicht getraut haben. 

@FXO
Aber ohne rote Lampe


----------



## tde (23. November 2004)

@Jubiläumsfahrt: dem Floater zuliebe meinetwegen auch am 2. Advent. Vielleicht sollten wir zwecks WoEnd-Planung mal bis morgen einen verbindlichen Termin festmachen. Frage ist, ob wir irgendwo an einer Feuerstelle im Wald bleiben oder zum Weihnachtsmarkt fahren. Am besten machen wir eine kurze Online-Abstimmung über Zeit und Ort.

Tourenvorschlag: die Klassiker-Runde. Start am frühen Nachmittag in Degerloch, rüber zum Frauenkopf, Dürrbach sollte dabei sein, auch bei Schnee, Matsch und Eis , final zur Stelle und dann Chillen in Stadt oder im Wald. Wären so ca. 25-30 km und dauert 2-3 Std, also machbar für jeden.


----------



## AliBen (23. November 2004)

Hallo Allerseits!

Eure Idee mit der Sonntagstour gefällt mir.    Komme ursprünglich aus der Stuttgarter Gegend und bin hin und wieder Wochenends dort. Wäre am 2. Advent auch in der Region und verspüre, trotz etwas nachlassender Kondition doch arg Lust bei Euch mal mitzufahren...

Konnte dem Thread nur leider nicht entlocken, wann Ihr Euch denn normalerweise trefft...

Schönen Gruß!
Oli


----------



## driver79 (23. November 2004)

@Jubiläumsfahrt:
bin nicht für den 2. advent.
hab zwar mit ziemlicher sicherheit zeit, aber darf ab dem 1 dez    nicht mehr rad fahren.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. November 2004)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> .......... darf ab dem 1 dez    nicht mehr rad fahren.


   Wieso das denn? Verkaufst Du beide Räder?


----------



## driver79 (23. November 2004)

nein an den rädern liegts nicht. ich bekomm enlich die platte am schlüsselbein raus.


----------



## zerg10 (23. November 2004)

@Driver
In welches Krankenhaus geht's denn ? Damit wir Dir Wein u. Kuchen bringen können   

@Sonntagsfahrer
1.Advent wäre mir lieber. Auch damit Danger seine Signatur ändert.

@AliBen
Einfach regelmässig reinschauen. Zwischen dem ganzen Spam stehen auch ab u. zu Termine


----------



## dangerousD (23. November 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Sonntagsfahrer
> 1.Advent wäre mir lieber. Auch damit Danger seine Signatur ändert.



Denkste  Habe dieses WE wahrscheinlich keine Zeit, weil wegen Besuch und so... Kann sich aber kurzfristig ändern, je nachdem, wie lange ich heimgesucht werde  Ansonsten: netter Versuch, Matze


----------



## zerg10 (23. November 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Denkste  Habe dieses WE wahrscheinlich keine Zeit, weil wegen Besuch und so... Kann sich aber kurzfristig ändern, je nachdem, wie lange ich heimgesucht werde  Ansonsten: netter Versuch, Matze



Also ein Beweisfoto sollte doch genügen. Oder reichen Dir nur  Augenzeugenberichte ?


----------



## dangerousD (23. November 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ein Beweisfoto sollte doch genügen. Oder reichen Dir nur  Augenzeugenberichte ?



Ja... und zwar nur die meiner EIGENEN Augen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (23. November 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Ja... und zwar nur die meiner EIGENEN Augen



Dann schick' die mal nächste Woche zum FK


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (23. November 2004)

bin auch für ein Treffen am 1 Advent, wenn wir es nämlich jedesmal verschieben wenn jemand nicht kann dann geht's uns wie in dem Lied "... und wenn das fünfte Lichtlein brennt dann habt Ihr X-Mas verpennt"   

Der Tourenvorschlag ist aber in Ordnung. 

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## sms (23. November 2004)

Mahlzeit,

1. 1.Advent ist gut.
2. Strecke von Tde ist auch gut.
3. Danach Glühwein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ist auch gut.


----------



## [email protected] (23. November 2004)

ihr macht ja diese tour ihr kaennt mich ja will hardtail kriege hardtail (poison taxin 05)macht ihr des jetzt am 2 advent weil am ersten hab ich des noch net des bike und wenn ihr diese tour macht koennt ich da mit nem hardtail mitfahren auf glühwein koennte ich verzichten (kakao) nur da gebs nochn problem ich wohn in grafenau und keine eure gegenden net wirklich frauenkopf und so obwohl ich in erdkunde ne 2 hab  tde kaennste sternen center? und auf der tour gibts da auch nen paar KLEINE  drops   wenn nicht dann kann ich nur   also bitte schnelle antowrt


----------



## Backwoods (23. November 2004)

oops, da der zerg, ähh die sissi wollt ich eigentlcih sagen, den thread schon am 22.11.2002 aufgemacht hat ist das jubiläum tatsächslich schon am 1. advent. dachte eigentlch auch eher an den 2. advent.

schade eigentlcih, das wochenende haben wir spielfrei und ich könnte auch skifahren gehen   

hoffe mal das es nicht noch nen meter neuschnee gibt und ich guten gewissens mit biken gehen kann. grillen wäre nicht schlecht aber der weihnachtsmarkt darf net fehlen. ich muss zum schluss eh in die stadt runter und mit der s-bahn heimfahren.

@holk gehe mal davon aus das wir rüberbiken. da die kickerstrecke platt ist nehm ich dann es das votec. wir können auch gleich ein gruppenticket lösen und mit der s-bahn bis an die uni fahren und anschließend ncoh 2-3 x mit der zacke shutteln    den steppi können wir dan auch auflesen. der will bestimmt nach 5 glühwein kein auto mehr fahren


----------



## mantra (24. November 2004)

@der.don: Wo kommst Du denn genau her? "Teck" hört sich gut an! Ich komm ursprünglich aus Weilheim/Teck.

@all Glühwein fänd ich klasse!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. November 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> ....nach 5 glühwein kein auto mehr fahren


----------



## Sofax (24. November 2004)

bin am Sonntag auch mit dabei! und das hoffentlich schon mit neuem bike -> siehe Photo in der Galerie (danke an alle, die mir mit ihren Tipps bei der Entscheidung geholfen haben   ) - mir fehlt nur noch ne HR-Bremse. Muss mal sehen, dass ich bis So eine gefunden hab!


----------



## zerg10 (24. November 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> ...anschließend ncoh 2-3 x mit der zacke shutteln



Das macht gerade keinen richtigen Spass, weil da so ziemlich jeder Kicker platt ist bzw. sich in ein Schlammloch verwandelt hat.

@sofax
Nettes Teil, genau das richtige für die Bikeparkbesuche in der kommenden Saison


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. November 2004)

@sofax


----------



## dangerousD (24. November 2004)

@sofax

Da ist wohl einer auf den Geschmack gekommen  Herzlichen Glückwunsch, mit dem Ding kannst Du so ziemlich alles machen... bis auf leicht bergauf fahren  Aber wer will das schon?


----------



## KryP7on!cs (24. November 2004)

hoi!
hat einer von euch ein magura entlueftungs kit?? also magura blood habe ich!
komme aus stuttgart! wuerde dann ma vorbei kommen
icq: 331440112
e-mail: [email protected]
THX
mfg KryP


----------



## driver79 (24. November 2004)

@ zerg

geht in die sportklinik. aber den kuchen müsst ihr mir nach hause bringen. werd ambulant operiert.


----------



## Backwoods (24. November 2004)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> ...und das hoffentlich schon mit neuem bike



Glückwunsch    einwandfreie Entscheidung   

Falls du noch ne andere feder brauchst, hab ich hier noch eine 500x2.8 rumliegen. schätze aber du brauchst >= 600

vielleciht muss ich ja dann doch mit dem schweren gerät antreten


----------



## Backwoods (24. November 2004)

Falls sonst noch jemand ein neues bike braucht (um zur eisdiele zu kommen)     gibts hier die qual der wahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sofax (24. November 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @sofax
> Nettes Teil, genau das richtige für die Bikeparkbesuche in der kommenden Saison



Aber sag mal, mit was bist denn du jetzt zukünftig unterwegs?   
hab gesehen, dass du versuchst dein bike zu verchecken???


----------



## zerg10 (25. November 2004)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> Aber sag mal, mit was bist denn du jetzt zukünftig unterwegs?
> hab gesehen, dass du versuchst dein bike zu verchecken???



Bleibe meiner Marke treu, wird sehr wahrscheinlich ein Votec V8. Hab' da leider die Rahmenbedingung von meiner Frau bekommen, dass dafür eins weg muss u. da hat es das C9 getroffen.

Nachtrag zum "Dirtpark" am UFA-Palast:
Bin da gestern mit der Bahn dran vorbeigefahren, das ist immer noch eine grosse Lehmgrube.


----------



## ricktick (25. November 2004)

An alle abundzumalamkkgewesenen, die neue Strecke steht fast komplett, zwar nicht am KK, aber in der nähe.
Wer Lust hat DH zu fahren kann sich bei mir melden, Wegbeschreibung gibts dann per pm.
Die Strecke liegt am Südhang und ist auch nach starken Regenfällen nach 24-48h "trocken". Zumindest so, dass man nicht mehr dreckig wird.

Gruß, Basti


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. November 2004)

ricktick schrieb:
			
		

> An alle abundzumalamkkgewesenen, die neue Strecke steht fast komplett, zwar nicht am KK, aber in der nähe.
> Wer Lust hat DH zu fahren kann sich bei mir melden, Wegbeschreibung gibts dann per pm.
> Die Strecke liegt am Südhang und ist auch nach starken Regenfällen nach 24-48h "trocken". Zumindest so, dass man nicht mehr dreckig wird.
> 
> Gruß, Basti



  DAs ist sehr nett. Ich denke das wir darauf gerne zurückkommen werden.

Dann muss ich schnell mein Bike in Ordnung bringen


----------



## mantra (25. November 2004)

@koni Die Pedale sind ziemlich cool. Haben echt guten Grip! Biken war aber keine Freude gestern und ich hab ausgesehen wie sonst was. Am FK und in Degerloch ist echt eine riesen Schlammgrube.

Das am KK hört sich ja gut an. Ist das jetzt einigermaßen legal oder wird die auch wieder irgendwann demontiert? Ich hätte auf jeden Fall Bock das mal anzuchecken!


----------



## ricktick (25. November 2004)

mantra schrieb:
			
		

> @koni Die Pedale sind ziemlich cool. Haben echt guten Grip! Biken war aber keine Freude gestern und ich hab ausgesehen wie sonst was. Am FK und in Degerloch ist echt eine riesen Schlammgrube.
> 
> Das am KK hört sich ja gut an. Ist das jetzt einigermaßen legal oder wird die auch wieder irgendwann demontiert? Ich hätte auf jeden Fall Bock das mal anzuchecken!




Ist wie gesagt nicht am KK, aber in der nähe.


----------



## der.don (25. November 2004)

@mantra

Ich komm ursprünglich aus Owen/Teck.
Bin öfters mal hochgeradelt und vorne einfach geradeaus runter.
Es is so schön wenn die ModellfliegerOpis dumm gucken,   .


Ansonsten hats da am Albtrauf auch diverse sog. "10-Min-Wegle".
Echt ne fetzige Sache, wer will kann mich fragen ich sag euch wo die anfangen und wo man dann rauskommt.



Wie sieht das am Wochenende aus, wann und wo trefft Ihr euch am Sonntag.
Rock on, ride hard.
volle


----------



## AliBen (25. November 2004)

der.don schrieb:
			
		

> @mantra
> 
> Ich komm ursprünglich aus Owen/Teck.
> Bin öfters mal hochgeradelt und vorne einfach geradeaus runter.
> ...



Also mich würde interessieren, wo die ominösen "10-min-wegle" anfangen. Bin am Sonntag mal wieder in der Heimat und will vielleicht bissle auf der Alb rumeiern...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. November 2004)

der.don schrieb:
			
		

> .....diverse sog. "10-Min-Wegle".
> 
> Wie sieht das am Wochenende aus, wann und wo trefft Ihr euch am Sonntag.
> Rock on, ride hard.
> volle


etwa bergab    und ggf. noch Singletrail



			
				der.don schrieb:
			
		

> ....wann und wo trefft Ihr euch am Sonntag.
> Rock on, ride hard.
> volle


Steht noch nix fest. Immer mal reinschauen. Samstag Abend steht aber sicher was.


----------



## dangerousD (25. November 2004)

ricktick schrieb:
			
		

> An alle abundzumalamkkgewesenen, die neue Strecke steht fast komplett, zwar nicht am KK, aber in der nähe.
> Wer Lust hat DH zu fahren kann sich bei mir melden, Wegbeschreibung gibts dann per pm.
> Die Strecke liegt am Südhang und ist auch nach starken Regenfällen nach 24-48h "trocken". Zumindest so, dass man nicht mehr dreckig wird.
> 
> Gruß, Basti



Das hört man doch gern... Hast Du doch wieder allein gebuddelt, schlimmer Finger!  Ich würde es mir gern mal anschauen, vielleicht schickst Du mal die Wegbeschreibung per pm. Danke fein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (25. November 2004)

ricktick schrieb:
			
		

> An alle abundzumalamkkgewesenen, die neue Strecke steht fast komplett, zwar nicht am KK, aber in der nähe.
> Wer Lust hat DH zu fahren kann sich bei mir melden, Wegbeschreibung gibts dann per pm.
> Die Strecke liegt am Südhang und ist auch nach starken Regenfällen nach 24-48h "trocken". Zumindest so, dass man nicht mehr dreckig wird.
> 
> Gruß, Basti



Hi,

was is aus der strecke am kk geworden. am letzten wochenende in markgräningen hat ja jemand gemeint, es wäre jetzt auch oben alles abgerissen worden?


----------



## Floater (26. November 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> was is aus der strecke am kk geworden. am letzten wochenende in markgräningen hat ja jemand gemeint, es wäre jetzt auch oben alles abgerissen worden?




also letzten sonntag nicht


----------



## zerg10 (26. November 2004)

So, die grosse Sonntagsfahrer-Sonntagausfahrt mit anschliessendem Glühwein-Event:

*Sonntag, 14:00 Treffpunkt Haltestelle Stelle*

Gefahren wird die klassische Runde im Sight-Seeing-Tempo, also so ca. 2h-3h, danach geht's ab in die Stadt auf den Weihnachtsmarkt.


----------



## der.don (26. November 2004)

@AliBen+Steppenwolf-RM:

Der erste 10-Min-Weg:

Rauf nach Erkenbrechtsweiler von Beuren aus. Oben ist gleich wenn man hochkommt ein Parkplatz linker Hand, am Ende des Parplatz geht links ein geteerter Weg ab, dem folgen, ca 1 km oder bischen mehr bis Ihr in den Wald kommt, der Weg ändert sich von Teer zu Schotter und halt normaler Wladboden, Ihr seid richtig wenn Ihr eine Natursteintreppe seht, ca 10m lang, direkt da wo die sog "Treppe" aufhört fängt wieder links der Weg recht harm
los an, geht aber schon ab, vorsicht bei nem Sturz kann es ganz schön lang bergab gehen.  
Ihr kommt dann in Lennignen raus.

Der zweite 10-Min-Weg:

Ihr biket zum Sattelbogen, dann rechts hoch, die Schotterstrasse entlang bis Ihr oben am Haprechtshaus oder wie das auch immer heisst rauskommt, an der Kreuzung rechts Richtung Wald hoch, Eingang Wald geht wieder rechts ein Weg ab, hier Helm und sonstiges Anziehen jetzt fängt der Spass schon an.
EInfach weiterfahren und an der "Kante" der Schwäb. Alb entlang führt ein kleiner Weg, dem folgen und dann komm irgendwann die Einfahrt in den 10-Min-Weg. Ihr kommt dann oberhalb von der Realschule in Oberlenningen raus. 

Viel Spass damit mal, und falls Ihr noch mehr Wege braucht mail2:
[email protected]

Freu mich auf [email protected]
rock on, ride hard


Hier noch ne Info für alle Förster, Jäger und Alkoholiker mit Waffenschein:
6 Jäger haben sich letzte Woche um nen Hochsitz gestritten.
Fazit 5 Tote!
So wer is nun Hirnamputiert?!


----------



## Col. Kurtz (26. November 2004)

mannmann! ich mach 3 kreuze wenn ich in S endlich mal mit vernünftigen und ORTSKUNDIGEN bikern zusammenkomm. echt kein bock mehr auf das rumgegurke und verfahre...und bikemäßig is ja da null los. da trifft man ja bei mir aufm land mehr...(trails&biker)

wo is "STELLE"?

glühwein auch ok. hat gestern eine erfolgreiche betankung eingeleitet...

...steht der termin jetzt sicher? wenn ich in S wäre hätte ich auch kein problem mit termin kurz vorher ausmachen. nur bin ich am we nördlich von heilbronn. da sollten dann schon so 3-4 stunden puffer sein...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. November 2004)

@col.

Am besten Du schaust mal in den Stadtplan und findest dort den Fernsehturm in Degerloch. Dort ist ja auch das Stadion. Wenn Du aus Richtung Degerloch zum Fernsehturm kommst, dann ist dieser zu Deiner rechten. Du fährst diese Staße weiter bis zur Ampelkreuzung. Hier biegst Du links ab in Richtung Stuttgart Zentrum. Die Straße ist jetzt 2 spurig. Nach ca. 800m kommt eine Ampel. Hier biegst Du rechts ein. Direkt dort an der Kreuzung ist die Haltestelle "STELLE". Such Dir nen Parkplatz und sei nicht all zu spät dran   
Warten ist im Winter echt ungemütlich. DAs gilt nat. für Alle!!!

Ist eigentlich einfach zu finden. 
Einen Stadtplan, übrigens echt zu empfehlen, findest Du unter Stadtplan(unten rechts) hier 

@don
Das müssen wir dann mal zusammen fahren. Kenn mich nicht die Bohne aus.


----------



## Koeni (26. November 2004)

Will morgen eigentlich auch jemand radeln?
Wenn sich niemand meldet, werde ich wohl im guten alten MG fahren  . Vielleicht begleitet mich jemand nach Ingersheim oder so  .


----------



## driver79 (26. November 2004)

werd morgen am kk fahren. die neue strecke testen. werd morgen so um 13:00 uhr dort sein. wenn jemand noch lust auf nen dh hat soll sich melden.

@backwoods

sollte ne dh srecke    geworden sein. hoff ich doch mal.


----------



## Koeni (26. November 2004)

Dann werd ich mir wohl überlegen müssen, ob ich das blitzsaubere Fully morgen in Korb einsaue, oder ob's mim HT auf 'ne BMX-Bahn geht.

@Chris
Wenn ich mitkomme, dann sag ich dir morgen noch rechtzeitig per Handy bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (27. November 2004)

Guten Morgen, ich bin's schon wieder  .
Wie ich schon gesagt hab ist mein Fully gerade blitzeblank, und da's hier gerade regnet, werde ich nicht nach Korb mitkommen. Wenn jemand auf 'ne BMX-Bahn will, mir bescheid sagen. 
Vielleicht mach ich sonst auch etwas Fremdsport und geh 'ne Runde schwimmen, oder doch MG  . Naja, sagt mir wenn wer flitzen will, ich bin dabei.


----------



## torte (27. November 2004)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> werd morgen am kk fahren. die neue strecke testen. werd morgen so um 13:00 uhr dort sein. wenn jemand noch lust auf nen dh hat soll sich melden.


Wo is denn das ? Wegbeschreibung ?


----------



## KryP7on!cs (27. November 2004)

am sonntag 14 uhr also morgen!
was wird da so gefahren i waer da au dabei^^ komm mitm hardtail!
mfg


----------



## driver79 (27. November 2004)

@ torte 

hast ne pm. 

@ koni

werd mitm ht fahrn. basti hat gemeint, das er die ganze zeit mitm ht unterwegs war. also keinen faulen ausreden  .


----------



## Koeni (27. November 2004)

@driver
Ja, nur wenn der Basti da mit HT fährt heißt das noch lange nicht, dass ich das dann auch kann  .
Nee, hab auch kein Bock auf so lange Auto fahren, ich bin dann wohl in MG zu finden.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. November 2004)

KryP7on!cs schrieb:
			
		

> am sonntag 14 uhr also morgen!
> was wird da so gefahren i waer da au dabei^^ komm mitm hardtail!
> mfg



Da es zZt. ziemlich Matschig ist und die Kicker weg sind, werden es ein paar Trails werden. Es wird ziemlich rutschig werden.  Lehmboden halt. 
Ich werde auch per HT kommen. Hab keine Lust das Fully durch den Schlamm zu treiben. Werde dann mal sehn ob das Sidekick Tourentauglich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (27. November 2004)

@steppenwolf: ah! ich glaub ich kenn das! is da auch son stadtbahn-"wendekreisel"?
ich wohn übrigens direkt an der haltestelle weinsteige; is also nicht weit(bin in 3 min am fernsehturm...)

ps: *freu*


----------



## zerg10 (27. November 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich werde auch per HT kommen. Hab keine Lust das Fully durch den Schlamm zu treiben. Werde dann mal sehn ob das Sidekick Tourentauglich ist.



Aus Solidarität komme ich dann natürlich auch mit dem HT. Mal sehen, ob die klassische Runde mit 1x9 zu fahren ist.
Dann bis morgen also ...

CU,
Zerg


----------



## Backwoods (27. November 2004)

Isch habe gar kein hardtail   

meine teilnahme ist aus gesundheitlichen gründen noch arg gefährdet    

werde nachher ncohmal fieber messen ob das soweit i.O. ist und dann morgen nach dem aufstehen spontan entscheiden.

von hier aus mit dem bike geht unter gar keinen umständen und nassgeschwitzt auf dem weihnachtsmarkt rumhängen ist wohl auch nicht drinnen. 

muss wohl mit dem auto kommen und dann direkt wirder abzischen und in die badewanne oder sauna.

hoffentlcih bis morgen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. November 2004)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> @steppenwolf: ah! ich glaub ich kenn das! is da auch son stadtbahn-"wendekreisel"?
> ich wohn übrigens direkt an der haltestelle weinsteige; is also nicht weit(bin in 3 min am fernsehturm...)
> 
> ps: *freu*



Eine Buswendeschleife. 
Aber wenn Du eh dort in der Nähe wohnst, findest Du das ja locker.

@zerg
Du bist das doch schon 100 mal 1*9 gefahren.

@Koni
Du kannst auch 13:15 bei mir sein und wir biken dann gaaaanz langsam rüber.
Denn: Vom Weihnachtsmarkt bringt uns die S-Bahn direkt zur UNi und damit zu Deinem Auto. Is dat wat   

Meld Dich.


----------



## Backwoods (27. November 2004)

der.don schrieb:
			
		

> @AliBen+Steppenwolf-RM:
> 
> Der erste 10-Min-Weg:
> 
> ...



Hi,

cool das gebiet hat mich schon immer zum biken interssiert. war da schonmal mit meiner beseren hälfte zu fuss unterwegs und hab mitlerweile sogar ne wanderkarte von der ecke.

hast du vielelcht so ne runde wo man mehrere der 10 min Dhs hintereinander fahren kann? halt mit uphills dazwischen.

die beschreibung scheint ganz gut zu sein, aber mal zusammen biken kann am anfang nicht schaden.

ist der 1. weg der weg durchs kellental und mit einem quergelegten roten y gekennzeichnet?

meinst du mit helm und sonstiges fullface und saftyjacket   


den sattelbogen kenn ich, dass haprechtshaus leider net  . schätze mal du meinst mit dem schotterweg die raubersteige? 

wir sollten also mal nen termin ausmachen. kommt betimmt noch der ein oder andere sontagsfahrer mit.


----------



## tde (27. November 2004)

also, dann bis morgen 14.00 Uhr, Stelle. Werde vorn mit Tioga Black Turtle (Matschreifen) und hinten NBX fahren, ist hoffentlich die richtige Kombi für die momentanen Bedingungen im Wald.  

Schlage für morgen folgende Route vor: Stelle - Frauenkopf - Dürrbach - Stelle - Kante - Philosophenweg - Silberwald - Ruhbank - Playground - Stelle - eventuell Bopser.

Das müsste mit 2,5 Std. hinhauen, und dann isses sowieso schon fast dunkel. Falls noch jemand eine bessere Route weiß, gerne posten.


----------



## Backwoods (27. November 2004)

tde schrieb:
			
		

> also, dann bis morgen 14.00 Uhr, Stelle. Werde vorn mit Tioga Black Turtle (Matschreifen) und hinten NBX fahren, ist hoffentlich die richtige Kombi für die momentanen Bedingungen im Wald.
> 
> Schlage für morgen folgende Route vor: Stelle - Frauenkopf - Dürrbach - Stelle - Kante - Philosophenweg - Silberwald - Ruhbank - Playground - Stelle - eventuell Bopser.
> 
> Das müsste mit 2,5 Std. hinhauen, und dann isses sowieso schon fast dunkel. Falls noch jemand eine bessere Route weiß, gerne posten.




was ist der playground?

war heut eigneltich jemand die neue dh strecke am kk testen? ist die überhaupt fahrbar wenn der basti fürs layout zuständig war? oder wird da demnächst ndw 6 gedreht


----------



## sms (27. November 2004)

tde schrieb:
			
		

> also, dann bis morgen 14.00 Uhr


Mahlzeit,

14:00 Uhr Stelle is super,

werde da sein.    
Bis morgen.


----------



## Koeni (28. November 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Koni
> Du kannst auch 13:15 bei mir sein und wir biken dann gaaaanz langsam rüber.
> Denn: Vom Weihnachtsmarkt bringt uns die S-Bahn direkt zur UNi und damit zu Deinem Auto. Is dat wat
> 
> Meld Dich.



Prinzipiell hört sich das nicht schlecht an, ich hab nur schon heute ordentlich Glühwein, Feuerzangenbowle und Cocktails getankt (Weihnachtsmarkt Ludwigsburg)und weiß nicht, ob ich mich morgen aufraffen kann.
Man wird sehen  .


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. November 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Prinzipiell hört sich das nicht schlecht an, ich hab nur schon heute ordentlich Glühwein, Feuerzangenbowle und Cocktails getankt (Weihnachtsmarkt Ludwigsburg)und weiß nicht, ob ich mich morgen aufraffen kann.
> Man wird sehen  .



Ich werde Dirk bitten, Dich in die Sissi GAlerie aufzunehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tde (28. November 2004)

@Backwoods: der "Playground" ist das letzte Stück der EX-Kickerstrecke. Da gibt es nach wie vor die Rinne und ein, zwei Schrägen, die Spaß machen. Und natürlich den 3-Meter-Drop, den bisher keiner gesprungen ist.


----------



## driver79 (28. November 2004)

@Col. Kurtz

mit dem wendekreis haste fast recht. is von der linie 15 aber ne haltestelle zu weit. also einfach den schienen richtung tal folgen. 

@Backwoods

war gestern am kk. und ich sag mal nur soviel:


----------



## Backwoods (28. November 2004)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> @Backwoods
> 
> war gestern am kk. und ich sag mal nur soviel:



Jo, dann weiss ich ja was ich nächstes wochenende mach   dass big hit schreit schon lange nach bewegung.


für heute muss ich leider doch absagen. bin zwar wieder einigermassen fit, aber wenn ich bei dem wetter biken geh bin ich nächste woche grad wieder platt     da hat dann doch die vernunft gesiegt    man wird halt doch älter   

vielleicht klingel ich nachher mal durch und komm wenigstens ncoh auf den weihnachtsmarkt.

schei$e, hatte gestern extra ncoh meine magura am HR instand gesetzt   

allen sontagsfahrern und neu dazugekommen viel spass im matsch


----------



## Koeni (28. November 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde Dirk bitten, Dich in die Sissi GAlerie aufzunehmen.



Dann tu das mal, ob er's macht ist nochmal ne andere Sache  .

Nächste Woche vielleicht mal bei den Nigthridern mitfahren?


----------



## Floater (28. November 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Prinzipiell hört sich das nicht schlecht an, ich hab nur schon heute ordentlich Glühwein, Feuerzangenbowle und Cocktails getankt (Weihnachtsmarkt Ludwigsburg)und weiß nicht, ob ich mich morgen aufraffen kann.
> Man wird sehen  .




mensch, der koni! in dem alter war für uns zwei tage durchsaufen und trotzdem biken kein problem! tss die jugend von heute, immer dran denken: sportler ist, wer raucht und trinkt und dennoch seine leistung bringt


----------



## dangerousD (28. November 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Dann tu das mal, ob er's macht ist nochmal ne andere Sache  .



Nö, macht er nicht  Weil der Koni schließlich nächste Woche mit Richtung KK kommt, oder irre ich mich da? Axel ist auch dabei, Mike sowieso... wer hätte noch Bock?

@chris: Was genau bedeutet ?  Mein HT ist ja nicht für's bergabfahren gemacht, werde also mit dem Fully antreten... dann sollte es ja auch Spaß machen  Nichtsdestrotz wäre ich über eine kleine Beschreibung dankbar... die vom Basti kenne ich schon (via Mike), jetzt sollte ein unabhängiger Beobachter mal nachlegen. Also Chris, hau' in die Tasten!


----------



## Floater (28. November 2004)

wann wollt ihrdenn an den kk gehen?


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (28. November 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, macht er nicht  Weil der Koni schließlich nächste Woche mit Richtung KK kommt, oder irre ich mich da? Axel ist auch dabei, Mike sowieso... wer hätte noch Bock?
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


----------



## Backwoods (28. November 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, macht er nicht  Weil der Koni schließlich nächste Woche mit Richtung KK kommt, oder irre ich mich da? Axel ist auch dabei, Mike sowieso... wer hätte noch Bock?



Hi,

wollte nur gleich mal anküdigen, dass ich nur sonntags kann. sa spielen wir in waldenburg volleyball.

da die beiden strecken vom selben parkplatz aus zu ereichen sind würd ich ganz gerne erst auf bekannten terain ewas "einrollen" und dann rüber an die neue strecke biken.

hab schonmal in der karte geschaut. denke mal wir finden den weg notfalls auch ohne das der basti den guide spielt.

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. November 2004)

@kk´ler
Hatten án Sonntag gedacht.

@Danger 


> Nö, macht er nicht


   Dieses Zeichen bitte um die X-Achse spiegeln. Ach ja, bin enttäuscht   

@Koni
War ne ruhige Runde. Hatten auch einige denen der Dürrbach NICHT gefallen hat     
Mehr sog i net.   



Ansonsten  war es heute ganz lustig. Vorallem der Weihnachtsmarkt


----------



## KryP7on!cs (28. November 2004)

ich fands gernet luschtig! war der groeßte muell den ich je erlebt hab!
erst aufm waldweg und dann mit 3km/h durch wald! dazu sage ich nur lol!
downhill/FR ich nenne des eher kindergarten!
die strecke ist sowieso ******* und dann noch bei so nem wetter so ne strecke aussuchen! wow wer auch immer des war, haste prima gemacht!
des naechste ma komm ich lieber mim dreirad des is besser dafuer geeignet! und kommt mir jetzt net so das ich der einzigste bin der des findet es sind auch noch andere die die gleiche meinung haben!^^ naja sind halt alles so komische forum leude die... will ja kein beleidigen aber naja wars erste und das letzte ma!!


----------



## Backwoods (28. November 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Hatten auch einige denen der Dürrbach NICHT gefallen hat
> Mehr sog i net.



Gibt's das auch   
Wer memmt da so rum? war's etwa ein alteingesessener so-fahrer der neuerdings vorm matsch angst hat?

stehen die kleinen north shore elemente ncoh?


----------



## Koeni (28. November 2004)

Da scheint ja jemand gar keinen Spaß gehabt zu haben  .


Ich würde nächstes Wochende schon gerne mal in Korb Dh fahren, bin aber am Samstag in Laax zum Snowboarden und am Sonntag beim Familienessen  . Unter der Woche bestimmt mal MG oder Nightride.


----------



## sms (28. November 2004)

KryP7on!cs schrieb:
			
		

> des naechste ma komm ich lieber mim dreirad des is besser dafuer geeignet!


Vielleicht wäre das besser für dich, da wärste warscheinlich auch nicht so oft im Matsch rumgekullert.    
Aber auch ich





			
				KryP7on!cs schrieb:
			
		

> will ja kein beleidigen


Zumal die Strecke vorher schon bekannt gegeben wurde.... -> selbst schuld.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Ps.
Wenn du weisst wo es mehr "downhill/FR" oder wie auch immer du das nennst in Stuttgart gibt, dann kannst mir das gern mal per pm schicken.


----------



## psykx (28. November 2004)

Jetzt muss ich doch auch mal mein Senf dazu geben...

Die Strecke war absolut boring...fuer sowas verdreck ich nicht mein bike. Ich hatte die Hoffnung das ich n paar neue Drops zu sehen bekomm, musste mir dann aber anschaun wie sich mein vorausfahrender an  einigen baumstämen die zähne ausgebissen hat...(sollte einem schon bewusst sein das ein nasser stamm der hangabtriebskraft die hand reicht)...

Wir wahren dann nachher am Killes, und ham dort n paar kleine Drops ausporbiert, was aber auch wieder nix neues war.

Ich bitte euch ein solches Treffen als "CC-Tour" auszuschreiben, und als nix anderes...wie ich mitbekommen hab wurde sogar gesagt das ein Freeride/DH Thread ueberfluessig sei, da die leute hier auf ihre kosten kommen...lügen haben schlechte trails...

Würde mich ueber n paar street/DH/dirt fahrer freun...!(will paar neue sachen finden, können,...)

sija...Sonntagsfahrer sind Sonntagsfahrer, und nichts anderes, jetzt weiss ich das auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tde (28. November 2004)

@backwoods: besagter Stänkerer (noch nie vorher gesehen) hat für den Dürrbach sage und schreibe 20 min gebraucht     (selbst bei solchem Matsch sind normalerweise 6-7 min locker zu machen). Heulte dann rum, dass das alles ja gar kein DH (hat das irgendjemand behauptet???  ), sondern ein Trial wäre (klar ist das Trial, "Speed-Trial"!!!    ). 

Der unzufriedene Dürrbach-Fahrer sollte von der Tourismuszentrale Stuttgart natürlich sein Geld für misslungene Führungsdienste zurückfordern. Oder sich beim Geschäftsführer beschweren


----------



## beat (28. November 2004)




----------



## Floater (28. November 2004)

mensch, schade, hab ich ja richtig was verpasst, stänkernde kiddies, hattet ihr sicher euren spaß     

also psykx und KryP7on!cs gehts eigentlich noch?

lernt erstmal manieren und was FR heißt.

das war jetzt mein senf als nicht mitgekommener, sorry!


----------



## der.don (28. November 2004)

Sodele, jetzt geb ich meinen Senf auch noch dazu.

Das was heut war, war absolut lächerlich!
Leute die Tausende von Euros in Ihr Fahrrad mit ???Doppelbrücke??? und  was weiss ich noch investieren und dann auf ner Hasenrennstrecke rumgurken.
Einer hat noch gesagt als ich unten mosernd ankam, "Trail würde das sein und Spass machen."
Hä, hab ich da was ganz komplett falsch verstanden?
Wenn ich mich auf mein Bike setzt will ich !!!!!!!fahren!!!!!!!, das heisst wenig schieben, kein absteigen, mehr als 5km/h usw.
Ich will ja niemand ans Bein pissen aber der Sonntag war echt fürn Arsch.
Ihr assoziiert im Forum den tollsten FR/DH-Spass zwischen hier und Oklahoma und raus kam ne Trailstrecke die mit dem BMX von meinem Neffen leichter zu fahren ist als mit schweren Bikes wie die unseren.
Für mich wars das, mein Bike geht wieder zurück nach God-Old-Schwäb.-Alb.

Gutes gelingen beim weiteren rumgurken  .


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. November 2004)

> ...fuer sowas verdreck ich nicht mein bike


Winter, 6°; 70% Luftfeuchte und lt. wetter.com 70% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit.
Aber mit 3 Wetter Taft wären die Wege sicher trocken und eben geblieben.   



> Hoffnung das ich n paar neue Drops zu sehen bekomm


Würden uns freuen ein paar neue Sachen kennen zu lernen. 



> das ein nasser stamm


Mitten im WAld    Unfassbar.


----------------------



> 3km/h durch wald!


        Peinlich für Euch.



> komische forum leude


  Bist Du wirklich. Sorry.



> wars erste und das letzte ma


  


Abschließend bleibt nur zu sagen, dass die Jungs hier in Stuttgart wahrscheinlich !echte! DH`s kennen. Ich würde echt gerne nochmal mit Euch fahren. Und wenns nur wegen der Dh´s wäre.  Hoffentlich fahren wir dann aber nicht den Degerloch "DH". Weil dann, muss ich anhalten und mir den BAuch halten.
Leider hab ich das Debakel nicht mitbekommen. Aber Ihr hättet ja die Steilkante springen können. Das wären dann 5 m gewesen. Aber da hätte Euch sicher die enge Ausfahrt gestört.   

Mist , jetzt hab ich doch geantwortet   

Nochwas, 

@psykx

Erwähne bitte in Deinem neuen FR/DH Thread das Ihr keine nassen Baumstämme mögt.  Ich vergass, das findet man auf einem DH oder einer FR Strecke ja nicht.


----------



## Backwoods (28. November 2004)

psykx schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt muss ich doch auch mal mein Senf dazu geben...
> 
> Die Strecke war absolut boring...fuer sowas verdreck ich nicht mein bike. Ich hatte die Hoffnung das ich n paar neue Drops zu sehen bekomm, musste mir dann aber anschaun wie sich mein vorausfahrender an  einigen baumstämen die zähne ausgebissen hat...(sollte einem schon bewusst sein das ein nasser stamm der hangabtriebskraft die hand reicht)...
> 
> ...



na ja, dass man am fk dh/fr mässig nix reissen kann, erst recht nciht, seit dem die kicker abgerissen wurden, sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein!

dass ganze war ja auch nicht als DH/Fr session "ausgeschrieben" sonder eher als event zum 1. advent so unter dem motto "wir fahren ein paar trails und gehen auf dem weihnachtsmarkt". (steht so ähnlich weiter oben)

und wenn du meinst sonntagsfahrer sind sonntagsfahrer, dann will ich erstmal sehen wie du in MG, KK, Wildbad, Todtnau oder sonstwo schneller bist als so einige von uns.  

so und jetzt schwam drüber, es gibt ncoh andere locations um stuggi herum.


----------



## psykx (28. November 2004)

Lesen->denken->schreiben...

und nicht das mittlere vergessen...

Die Kritik ueber baumstaemme und ihr verhalten bei naesse, galt nicht meiner wenigkeit, sondern dem vor mir gammelten bika!

Zum Thema ich und DH fahren     ...würde ich den rand halten...

Keine Ahnung von was er sabert, aber den grossen maker spielen...ich wuerde  es mir auch nicht erlauben eine Aussage ueber deine "künste" auszusprechen, da ich noch nicht die ehre hatte dich zu sehen...Kurz und knapp "fresse halten wenn man keine ahnung hat"!

Kritik scheint euch ja garnicht zu gefallen....aggro

 *daumen hoch jungs*


----------



## Sofax (28. November 2004)

Da scheint es ja so ein paar Voll-Checker zu geben, die, jetzt wieder schön im Warmen, langsam Mut kriegen, was zu sagen!!   
Oder wie soll ich das verstehen   
Besser wärs doch, mal vor Ort die Fresse aufzumachen und gleich was zu sagen, was euch stinkt.  Falls die Ober-Auskenner so viel bessere Strecken in der Hinterhand haben ists doch schade, dass sie zwar mitkommen, Vollservice erwarten aber nicht bereit sind, was mitzuteilen.
Bin aber fast sicher, dass es da gar nichts zum mitteilen gibt ... oder lieg ich da falsch?
Leckt mich doch am A.... und fahrt weiter am Killesberg (da müssen wir euch ja auch echt nicht treffen - und bis zur Solitude kommt IHR ja eh nicht hoch.... )


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. November 2004)

Langsam artet es aus.
Wie Backwoods gesagt hat. Seit die Kicker weg sind ist nicht viel zu holen.
Keiner hat was gegen Kritik. Schade war nur das Ihr 10% mitgefahren seid und dann rummosert. Um zu einem Trail zu kommen, muss man leider erst mal hinfahren. Hört sich dumm an, is aber so. Nennt diesen Teil CC, Uphill oder wie auch immer.
Solltet Ihr widererwartens den Dürrbach bei Guten Wetter fahren, werdet Ihr feststellen, dass der Trail super schnell zu fahren ist. Er ist technisch und ja, man muss leider ab und zu absteigen. Das gefällt niemandem hier.
Ich fand den Trail heute auch nicht so prinkelnd, weil ich weiss wie er sein kann wenn es Frühling bzw. Sommer ist. Desweiteren gibt es dort noch kleine schnelle Abfahrten, welche nicht zu unterschätzen sind. Da haben schon mehr als eine Person am Baum gehangen. Auch mit Dh´ler. Bei diesem Wetter hätte Euch der Trail auch nicht gefalllen. Weil, man kann den nicht Vollgas blasen. Dort ist soviel Lehmiger Boden, dass man kaum zum stehen kommt bzw. die ca 85° Kurve sicher fahren kann. 

@psykx

Ich weiss schon wie Du das mit dem Baumstamm gemeint hast   
Aber das technische, eben diese Teile, machen den Trail auch aus.
So wie Du geschrieben hast, konnte man den Eindruck gewinnen das Ihr nat. Hindernisse nicht mögt. Leider habt Ihr hier nach Eurem 20min. Auftritt ziemlich rumgemosert und braucht Euch dann auch nicht wundern wenn wenn was zurück kommt. 

Und wie BAckwoods schon schrieb, wurde es als Trails fahren und Glühweintrinken angekündigt.

Gute Nacht


----------



## zerg10 (29. November 2004)

@Sonntagsfahrer
Nicht aufregen, sowas nennt sich natürliche Selektion   Die fahren nicht mehr mit u. gut is'... 
Okay, der Ton is' halt daneben, aber in der Pubertät gehört das ja dazu ...  
Bilder kommen gleich in meine Galerie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (29. November 2004)

...und ich dachte schon, ich bin im falschen Thread  Wegen dem Gestänkere und so... 

War zwar auch nicht dabei, kenne aber die Strecken und die Leute (zumindest die SoFas). Fand bisher beides ganz nett  und habe mich inzwischen damit abgefunden, daß es IN Stuttgart keinen wirklichen DH gibt. Spaß haben kann man trotzdem, und schlecht reden muß man es wegen ein bißchen Schlamm auch nicht gleich. Zugegeben, ich bin auch kein Fan von Mega-Putzorgien - deshalb suche ich mir im Winter auch lieber Dirts oder BMX-Bahnen zum Trainieren. Das Fully bleibt dann eben im Keller...

Und noch kurz was zum Thema "FR": FR ist doch letztendlich das, was jeder für sich daraus macht... für den einen ist es halt "Droppen" (scheint ein neuer Szene-Sport zu werden  ), für den anderen das Trails fahren. Mit allen Hindernissen, die sich stellen. Das können, müssen aber nicht unbedingt auch Drops sein. Und wenn es nicht genügend Hindernisse gibt, werden halt welche geschaffen... 

Und das nicht jeder gleich ein "Superhero" ist, dürfte eh klar sein. Hat auch niemand von den hier regelmäßig Fahrenden und Postenden von sich behauptet. Aber immerhin können die Jungs einem ins Gesicht schauen und sagen, was ihnen nicht paßt. Für so etwas fehlen anscheinend einigen der jüngeren Mitleser die Eier... nuff said!


Go ride,

der D


----------



## lius (29. November 2004)

nicht das hier verwechslungen aufkommen, würde nämlich bei gelegenheit gern mal wieder mit euch fahren (ohne von jemand eins auf die mütze zu bekommen  ) war zwar gestern auch nicht sehr lang mit dabei, eigentlich nur eine abfahrt dürrbach, aber das lag nicht an der strecke sondern eher an den zwei drei bier zu viel am samstag abend. war irgendwie schon total platt als ich wieder oben ankam. hat sich aber auf jeden fall gelohnt zu wissen wo der dürrbach trail ist, hat trotz dem tiefen schlamm und nicht gerade leichtem bike spaß gemacht. im sommer wenns nicht ganz so naß ist wirds bestimmt noch besser...


----------



## zerg10 (29. November 2004)

lius schrieb:
			
		

> nicht das hier verwechslungen aufkommen, würde nämlich bei gelegenheit gern mal wieder mit euch fahren (ohne von jemand eins auf die mütze zu bekommen  ) war zwar gestern auch nicht sehr lang mit dabei, eigentlich nur eine abfahrt dürrbach, aber das lag nicht an der strecke sondern eher an den zwei drei bier zu viel am samstag abend. war irgendwie schon total platt als ich wieder oben ankam. hat sich aber auf jeden fall gelohnt zu wissen wo der dürrbach trail ist, hat trotz dem tiefen schlamm und nicht gerade leichtem bike spaß gemacht. im sommer wenns nicht ganz so naß ist wirds bestimmt noch besser...



Keine Sorge, wir sind u. bleiben eine offene Gemeinschaft, d.h. jeder kann/darf mit. Wem's nicht gefällt, kommt einfach nimmer.   Und trocken sind viele der Trails auch besser zu befahren. Kommst halt das nächste Mal mit, wenn's Richtung Solitude geht.

Achtung, auch das wird keine Hardcore-Downhill-Drop-Action werden !


----------



## [email protected] (29. November 2004)

krieg ich bitte ne antowrt auf meine frage die ich auf seite 208 gestellt habe


----------



## zerg10 (29. November 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> krieg ich bitte ne antowrt auf meine frage die ich auf seite 208 gestellt habe



Was ist denn für Dich ein kleiner Drop bzw. welche Ansprüche stellst Du ? Wenn Du die letzten paar Posts gelesen hast, gibt es Leute, denen sind unsere Touren nicht heftig genug bzw. zu waldlastig  

also kommst Du entweder mit auf die Bahn o. im Frühjahr mit in die div. Parks, da gibt es dann von allem reichlich ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. November 2004)

Fahr mit und schau es Dir an. Wenn es Dir nicht reicht, kommst halt einfach nicht mehr oder zeigst uns mal ein paar Sachen wo man fahren kann.

Und jetzt bitte keine Fragen mehr über Drops. Ansonsten siehe DDD Forum "Euer höchster Drop" und dann mal fragen wo das ist und hinfahren.


----------



## [email protected] (29. November 2004)

ja wann fahrt ihr nochmal weil ich bekommen des bike wahrscheinlich erst 17 dec oda so fahrt ihr da noch irgendwann bin erst anfaenger und kann ich nun mit nem hardtail mit fahren uebrugens (taxin 05)


----------



## zerg10 (29. November 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> ja wann fahrt ihr nochmal weil ich bekommen des bike wahrscheinlich erst 17 dec oda so fahrt ihr da noch irgendwann bin erst anfaenger und kann ich nun mit nem hardtail mit fahren uebrugens (taxin 05)



Reinlesen u. dann entscheiden, ob es sich lohnt mitzufahren. Oder evtl. vorher fragen, was bei der Tour gefahren wird, das vermeidet Missverständnisse. Und hier in der Gegend kann man fast alles mit dem HT und 1*9 fahren. Ausser die Traktion fehlt ...


----------



## psykx (29. November 2004)

Man kann sich ausagen auch so hinbiegen das sie nicht passen...

Ich hab nie behauptet das es mir zuviel wald oä war...das ich keine baumstaemme mag oder was auch sonst hier so rein interpretiert wurde  

Ich hab nicht behauptet das ich die kill0r drops kenne, und das war auch der hintergrund wieso ich sagte das ich die hoffnung hatte was neues zu finden.

Ich zaehle mich nicht zu UNS dennen es nicht gefallen hat, ich sprech nur fuer mich!

Zum Thema eier-->ich hab meine meinung am ende des trails gesagt...

Ich bin nicht der Meinung das ich hier jemand was beweisen muss nur weil ich gesagt hab das mir die strecke nicht gefallen hat...das sommerverhalten der strecke kenn ich auch nicht, deswegen kann ich mir auch erlauben zu sagen das die stecke muell war zu fahren.....

naja dann schlag ich mal mein µC weiter in der hoffnung das der versteht was ich von mir geb...


cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (29. November 2004)

psykx schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann sich ausagen auch so hinbiegen das sie nicht passen...
> 
> Ich hab nie behauptet das es mir zuviel wald oä war...das ich keine baumstaemme mag oder was auch sonst hier so rein interpretiert wurde
> 
> ...



Immerhin wart ihr ja zu zweit u. der deutschen Sprache mächtig. Eine Frage was gefahren wird bzw. wo hätte viele Missverständnisse vermieden...


----------



## boerni (29. November 2004)

hi leute,
na da war ja einiges los am sonntag. hauptsache es hat spass gemacht.

mal was anderes,
holk ist leider krank geworden und kann nun nicht zur vorstandsitzung am mittwoch kommen, da ich aber auch keine lust hab da alleine hinzugehen suche ich noch min. einen freiwilligen, der 
1. weiss um was es geht
2. wircklich bock drauf hat vor ein paar vereinsmenschen zu stehen.
also freiwillige vor es geht um was. pm bitte an mich. das treffen findet um 19h in böblingen statt.


----------



## KryP7on!cs (29. November 2004)

ich glaub hier wollen ein paar leude en paar zaehne weniger haben!
und wegen paar heranreifende jungs, nur weil ihr ein paar jahre aelter seit hat das ncihts mit den fahrkuensten zu tuen! also lieba fresse halten


----------



## Koeni (29. November 2004)

Eigentlich wollte ich mit meinem nächsten Post warten, bis das ganze Rumgekaspere hier aufgehört hat, aber langsam geht's mir auf'n Sack  .

Also, Ihr wart am Sonntag fahren und es waren scheinbar einige Leute dabei, die daran keinen Spaß gefunden haben, was ja auch kein Problem ist. 
In diesem Thread sind nun mal Leute mit vielen verschiedenen Vorlieben wie Tour(meinetwegen sogar "CC-Tour"  ), FR(wie auch immer man das definieren will)und Downhill, ja, sogar Downhill, wer hätts gedacht  .
Und am Sonntag war eben nunmal Tour angesagt, zumindest so wie ich das mitbekommen habe. Die Leute, denen es nicht gefallen hat, die müssen nie wieder kommen, wirklich nicht(und von wegen ein paar Zähne weniger, Mann was für 'ne Schei$e ist das denn  ).

Also kommt wieder runter, bleibt in Zukunft weg oder auch nicht, aber hört auf hier nur Kacke zu posten. Oder geht zu den Spamern im DDD-Forum und battlet Euch mit Evil, Knibbel oder sonst jemandem, der da Spaß daran hat.
Vielleicht sind das alles auch nur Missverständisse.(Und zum Alter: Ich bin 23, also sicher nicht viel älter als Ihr, kann mich aber trotzdem benehmen  )

So, und jetzt ist hoffentlich mal gut


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. November 2004)

KryP7on!cs schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub hier wollen ein paar leude en paar zaehne weniger haben!



  Und das wegen einem Trail.   

JETZT IST SCHLUSS MIT DEM GELABER. Wir haben wichtigeres zu tun.


----------



## driver79 (29. November 2004)

also jungs ihr habts gehört: 

FRESSE HALTEN!



beim nächsten mal dann bitte mit beschreibung, was gefahren wird. damit es zu keinen missverständnissen mehr kommt und die jungs sich ihren tag nicht mit den langsamen, schei$ trails die wir fahren versauen.


@ dirk

es gibt nen paar gut geschapte anlieger, nen kleinen drop (nicht der rede wert) anschließend kommt ne abfallende kurfe. sehr lustig zu fahren, diese kombi. und es wird bestimmt noch lustiger wenn sich die wurzeln in der kurve rausfahren  . dann gibts 2 sprünge, würd sagen für dich machbar. wobei der 2te etwas größer ist und die anfahrt nicht ganz leicht. aber auf alle fälle lohnt sichs hin zu fahren. und regen macht fast nix aus. hatte morgends geregnet und war dann nachmittags fast trocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (29. November 2004)

ach ja, bitte ausführliche beschreibung der trails. sonst kann ja jemand auf die idee kommen wir meinen mit fr fahren, das wir auf ne strecke fahren gehn, die ähnlichen karakter hat wie todtnau.


----------



## lius (29. November 2004)

mal was anderes:
am sonntag waren ja einige auch mit m hardtail unterwegs, zwei mit einem dmr sidekick, welches ich mir nächstes jahr event. auch zulegen möchte. mich würde interessieren was ihr für rahmengrößen bei welcher körpergröße fahrt. möchte dass das ht auch noch etwas tourentauglich bleibt, daher die frage.


----------



## Coffee (29. November 2004)

hallo ihr,


jetzt schaltet ihr alle mal einen gang runter und diskutiert ordentlich. nicht in diesem ton, und vorallem nicht mit solchen worten. 

es gibt bei "touren" immer unterschiedliche richtungen. der eine ist mehr cc gelagert als ein anderer, der eine fährt lieber trails der andere lieber waltautobahn. keiner wird gezwungen irgendwo mitzufahren wenn es ihm keinen spaß macht. aber hinterher hier den großen maxen zu spielen und einen abzulästern ist unterste schubblade.


grüße coffee


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. November 2004)

lius schrieb:
			
		

> mal was anderes:
> am sonntag waren ja einige auch mit m hardtail unterwegs, zwei mit einem dmr sidekick, welches ich mir nächstes jahr event. auch zulegen möchte. mich würde interessieren was ihr für rahmengrößen bei welcher körpergröße fahrt. möchte dass das ht auch noch etwas tourentauglich bleibt, daher die frage.



Das Sidekick gibt es nur in 12". Hört sich klein an, isses auch.   
HAb das Bike erst 3 Wochen und muss sagen, es macht auf der BMX Bahn eine Gute Figur. Am Sonntag war ich auch überrascht wie gut es sich damit Touren lässt. Klar, wenn es total steil bergauf geht kommt das Rad vorne schnell mal hoch und man muss absteigen. Wenn Du nicht sooo viel Touren fährst damit und ehr springen und dillern willst kann ich nur    dazu raten. Kannst ja gerne mal ein Stück fahren. Wenn man sich beim nächsten mal wieder sieht. Ach ja, sehr viel Größer als ich, ca. 1,79m, solltest allerdings nicht sein. Hab jetzt eine 400er Sattelstütze dran und bin an der min. Markierung.
Die Umstellung Fully zum HT ist schon enorm. Für mich zumindest.
Muss auch sagen, dass ich es nicht mehr missen will.


----------



## tde (29. November 2004)

@coffee: ich habe in Deiner Galerie ein Enik-RR entdeckt  

wow, ich dachte meins wäre das einzige auf dieser Welt in dieser unglaublichen Farbkombi: perlmuttweiß-gelb-orange-braun  . Nun ja, bei 200 Euro Gesamteinsatz für ein vollausgestattes Rad hatte ich allerdings auch nicht die große Auswahl    . Ich find's trotzdem extrem stylish (auf so eine Idee würde heutzutage wohl kein Lackierer mehr kommen  ). Außerdem hat es mich dieses Jahr von Stuttgart nach Italien chauffiert, im Rahmen einer etwas längeren Tagestour  . Zeugt von einwandfreiem Werksmaterial  .

Greetz und Kompliment an Deinen ausgefallenen Geschmack - du bist nicht allein


----------



## boerni (29. November 2004)

wegen mittwoch
also es hat sich bis jetzt noch keiner gemeldet. ihr braucht also nicht denken, dass ihr schon zu spät kommt. also freiwillige vor.
bis dann björn


----------



## steppenwolf79 (29. November 2004)

muss auch mal wieder meine knochen bewegen aber es ist so kalt und nass....


----------



## Coffee (30. November 2004)

tde schrieb:
			
		

> @coffee: ich habe in Deiner Galerie ein Enik-RR entdeckt
> 
> wow, ich dachte meins wäre das einzige auf dieser Welt in dieser unglaublichen Farbkombi: perlmuttweiß-gelb-orange-braun  . Nun ja, bei 200 Euro Gesamteinsatz für ein vollausgestattes Rad hatte ich allerdings auch nicht die große Auswahl    . Ich find's trotzdem extrem stylish (auf so eine Idee würde heutzutage wohl kein Lackierer mehr kommen  ). Außerdem hat es mich dieses Jahr von Stuttgart nach Italien chauffiert, im Rahmen einer etwas längeren Tagestour  . Zeugt von einwandfreiem Werksmaterial  .
> 
> Greetz und Kompliment an Deinen ausgefallenen Geschmack - du bist nicht allein



hi,

meines ist noch in absoluter original ausstattung von 1987 oder so ;-) campa superrecord ;-))) 


grüße coffee


----------



## zerg10 (30. November 2004)

@Coffee
Wo schon mal ein Profi hier ist: Warum und was für ein Password brauch' ich denn für meine eigene Galerie (u. zwar nur für meine) ? Is' das ein neues Feature ?


----------



## tde (30. November 2004)

@coffee: ich glaub, bei meinem wurde ein wenig gemogelt: Shimano Biopace und Diacompe-Bremsen. Aber die Reifen (Vittoria) sind bestimmt noch von 1987, oder früher  . Ich hab dieses Jahr in einem bayrischen Radladen einen älteren Russen/Kasachen(?) kennengelernt, der Ende der Achtziger als Profi für Enik fuhr. Der hat sich vielleicht mal gefreut, dass es heute noch überzeugte Enik-Fahrer gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (30. November 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Coffee
> Wo schon mal ein Profi hier ist: Warum und was für ein Password brauch' ich denn für meine eigene Galerie (u. zwar nur für meine) ? Is' das ein neues Feature ?




hi,

also jeder hat eine galerie, die auf seinen nicknamen lautet. deine ist zerg10. dort hast du ja auch schon bilder drin. und was meinst du nun genau für DEINE galerie? man kann, also jeder user kann, eigene albums erstellen. du gehst oben im fotoalbum auf admin. und klickst druff. danach ist es selbstführend ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## Koeni (30. November 2004)

So, am Wochenende ist In Hochdorf in der Bikeranch wieder Vorführung von NWD5 und von den neuen Kona Bikes. 
Der Film läuft jeweils um 16 Uhr.
Ich wollte ja eigentlich nach Laax, musste aber canceln, weil ich zu viel zu lernen hab. Für einen kurzen Stop in Hochdorf sollte es aber trotzdem reichen.
Wer kommt mit(bei mir geht's hws nur am Samstag)


----------



## zerg10 (30. November 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> also jeder hat eine galerie, die auf seinen nicknamen lautet. deine ist zerg10. dort hast du ja auch schon bilder drin. und was meinst du nun genau für DEINE galerie? man kann, also jeder user kann, eigene albums erstellen. du gehst oben im fotoalbum auf admin. und klickst druff. danach ist es selbstführend ;-)
> 
> grüße coffee



Okay, hab's vielleicht ein wenig unsauber formuliert. Wenn ich in meine Alben schauen möchte kommt der folgende Dialog:

Und der war gestern nicht da u. ich hab' da auch garantiert kein Passwort oder Schutz für die Bilder vergeben.


----------



## Coffee (30. November 2004)

hmmm, komisch ;-( frag doch bitte hierzu direkt mal rikman oder thomas per pm. denn ich habe keine adminrechte und kann hierbei leider auch nicht helfen.


coffee


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. November 2004)

@Koni
Samstag muss ich glaub in die total überfüllte nach Weihnachtsgeschenken
durchsuchte und nach süßlich riechende Parfümierte Stuttgarter Innenstadt  :kotz: 

Du kannst Sonntag nicht, oder?

@ all Samstag Frühaufsteher
Da ich wie oben geschrieben den Nachmittag in der Stadt verbringe, zu 80% Wahrscheinlichkeit zumindest, werde ich am Morgen eine Runde drehen.
Botnang, Bergheim und Krumbach. Muss mal wieder Fully fahren und deshalb auch schön langsam. Hat jemand Lust?
Ich denke so an 10:00 Uhr ab Spiegel oder bei mir vor dem HAus.


----------



## dangerousD (30. November 2004)

@koni
Wegen Samstag: Ich denke mal drüber nach...

@mike
Also ich bin Samstag nicht dabei 

@zerg
Klär bitte die Sache mit dem Passwort, ich komme nämlich auch nicht in Deine Galerie


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. November 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @mike
> Also ich bin Samstag nicht dabei



Alte sissi   
Ich hab mich ja mal wieder aufs Fully gesetzt und muss mich für Sonntag mal wieder dran gewöhnen     Ist schon komisches Gefühl nach langer Abstinenz und HT Zeit.


----------



## FXO (30. November 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> So, am Wochenende ist In Hochdorf in der Bikeranch wieder Vorführung von NWD5 und von den neuen Kona Bikes.
> Der Film läuft jeweils um 16 Uhr.
> Ich wollte ja eigentlich nach Laax, musste aber canceln, weil ich zu viel zu lernen hab. Für einen kurzen Stop in Hochdorf sollte es aber trotzdem reichen.
> Wer kommt mit(bei mir geht's hws nur am Samstag)



Ich wollt´dich schon fragen ob´s das dieses jahr wieder gibt..NWD5 für lau und Glühwein=> bin dabei!


----------



## Koeni (30. November 2004)

FXO schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollt´dich schon fragen ob´s das dieses jahr wieder gibt..NWD5 für lau und Glühwein=> bin dabei!



Nicht nur Glühwein, ab 16Uhr ist "Tannenzäpfle-Time"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (30. November 2004)

@ boerni

kann am mittwoch nicht. hab nen wichtiges date am morgen im krankenhaus.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. November 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht nur Glühwein, ab 16Uhr ist "Tannenzäpfle-Time"


   Und dann wieder nicht aus dem Bett kommen.   

@driver 

Gutes gelingen    und jetzt schonmal Gute Besserung.


----------



## [email protected] (30. November 2004)

ich hät da halt nochn problem und ich weiss net wie ich es lösen soll
also ich wohne in der nähe von darmsheim ist nah an sindelfingen ja und wie soll ich da hinkommen und weiss ja net mal wo des wie kommst du da immer hin backwoods mit dem fahrrad nach stuttgart?  weil wenn du mitm auto fahren koenntest koentest du mich mitnehmen weil ich bin halt erst 13 oda so keine ahnung oder mir fahren zusammen nach stuttgart ...


----------



## Floater (30. November 2004)

jemand lust am sa morgen an (neuen) kk(der ja gar kein kk ist) zu gehen?


komm steppi, ist auch fully fahren; und man tut was gegen das vorurteil ein cc fahrer zu sein


----------



## torte (30. November 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> mit dem fahrrad nach stuttgart?...



Natürlich    Sag einfach bescheid wenn du mal mit möchtest, ich würd nach Döffingen radeln und dann könntest dich an mein Hinterrad hängen. Oder du kommst nach Machingen oder Magstadt  

EDIT:

@all

Hat einer von euch nen Kurbelabzieher ? und der Zahnkranz sollte auch runter... Dann bräuchte ich noch bissel Infos wie ich ne HS33 am besten vom Rad schraube ohne das was raus sifft.

Und wer kultige Teile aus dem Jahre 94 brauch wird nach dem WE bei mir fündig


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. November 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> jemand lust am sa morgen an (neuen) kk(der ja gar kein kk ist) zu gehen?
> 
> 
> komm steppi, ist auch fully fahren; und man tut was gegen das vorurteil ein cc fahrer zu sein



Kannst Du Sonntag nicht? Wurde ja schonmal gesagt das, bisher, Dirk und ich sicher zum KK´2   fahren. Evtl. kommt BAckwoods auch mit.

Wie sieht es bei Dir aus?

Und, es wird niemand mitgenommen der hier nicht bekannt ist.  

@torte

Kurbelabzieher hab ich. Vielzahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torte (30. November 2004)

@mike

Müsstest mir dann halt zeigen wie man damit umgeht   

Also Samstag morgen würde ich auch mit radeln, für euch stehe ich doch gerne mitten in der Nacht auf   

Was geht denn am So. ? Ist das auch was für mich von der location ?


----------



## Backwoods (1. Dezember 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Wurde ja schonmal gesagt das, bisher, Dirk und ich sicher zum KK´2   fahren. Evtl. kommt BAckwoods auch mit.



Ich werde alles dransetzen zu erscheinen   

Da mich meine freundin für freitag abend schon wieder verplant hat und mich mal wieder vom nightride abhält hab ich sonntag ausgang   

vor 9:30 steh ich aber net auf und dann gibts erstmal sonntagsfrühstück  

@torte: abzieher hab ich auch. passt mit trick auf octalink, vielzahn hab ich nie probiert. schätze aber des geht, oder ist das gewinde in der kurbel da anders?

@ calm: ich fahr oft mit dem bike, selten mit dem auto und sehr selten mit der s-bahn


----------



## Floater (1. Dezember 2004)

@backwoods: 
der trick ist aber nicht der "ich drück einen becher aus einem 10cent stück"-trick, oder?
gibts übrigens ein kleines schnüffelstück für 3 euro, daß dir solche tricks spart
(ich hab immer die welle(weils ja keine achse ist  )mit schrauben vollgestopft.


wenn sonntag kk wär ich eigentlich ganz gegen mein naturell für früh aufstehen(dann ist der boden auch noch gefroren)
samstag will niemand?


----------



## zerg10 (1. Dezember 2004)

Sonntagnachmittag wäre ich auch dabe' (neuer KK), allein schon wegen Danger's Signatur   

@Torte
Zahnkranzabzieher hab' ich, bring' ich dann mit.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Dezember 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> wenn sonntag kk wär ich eigentlich ganz gegen mein naturell für früh aufstehen(dann ist der boden auch noch gefroren)
> samstag will niemand?



Sonntag werde ich so gegen 13:00 Uhr dort sein. Wie man letzten Sonntag sehen konnte, war 16:00 UHr Schicht im Wald.

@Floater
Nu jammer hier net rum und komm am Sonntag.
Samstag würde ich auch gerne wird aber so wie es aussieht nicht viel werden.
Bei Dir passt in letzter Zeit gar kein Termin mehr. Viel zu tun?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (1. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Jungs,

Kann man da nich ma eine Woche krank sein und Ihr veranstaltet eine verbale Pruegelei mit irgendwelchen Spam-Kids ???

Mensch was bin ich froh, dass es den Knaben net gefallen hat und dass wir uns dieses stil- und niveauloses gelaber net laenger anhoeren muessen. Da lob ich mir den Umgangston der Sonnntagsfahrer, hatte ganz vergessen, dass es auch anders geht. 
Aber wie der Zerg schon, zum Glueck gibts die natuerliche Auslese.

Anderes Thema:
BB MTB Streckenbau

Der Termin heute Abend bei der Vorstandssitzung ist erst mal gesichert. Der Steppi, der Bjoern und vielleicht noch der Double D werden die Strecke vorstellen.

Auch wenn in der letzten Zeit nicht viel ueber den Bau gepostet wird geht die Planung weiter und wir konnten schon ein paar vielversprechende Fortschritte  machen. Mehr dazu wenn ich wieder auf dem Damm bin.

Koeni: Samstag waere ich evtl. dabei

Gruesse 
Ra.


----------



## zerg10 (1. Dezember 2004)

@Ricktick o. Driver o. Steppi
PMmt mir einer bitte mal die Anfahrt für Sonntag, damit ich da auch hinfinde...
Bringe auch viele runde, glitzernde Scheibchen mit ...


----------



## driver79 (1. Dezember 2004)

i'm still alive. 


@zerg 

schau mal ins postfach.

@mike 

kurbel sollte in den nächsten tagen bei mir sein. habens heut weggeschickt.



bis die tage.


----------



## zerg10 (1. Dezember 2004)

@Chris
Thx u. gute Heilung erstmal. 

@Steppi
Der erste Schwung ist fertig, kann sie Dir morgen wieder mitbringen. Null Quali-Verlust u. alles drauf, ein Durchgang dauert ca. 25mins ...

@All
Ignore-List is' genial ...


----------



## torte (1. Dezember 2004)

@ driver79

Wünsche dir eine gute und schnelle Besserung   

@ Zerg

Wenn du die Anfahrtsbeschreibubng für SO hast, dann bitte auch ne Ausführung via PN an mich. (denn ich hab auch keinen Plan wo das ist)

@ mike Was ist denn nun mit Sa ? Steht 10.00 Uhr am Spiegel ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (1. Dezember 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> @backwoods:
> der trick ist aber nicht der "ich drück einen becher aus einem 10cent stück"-trick, oder?
> gibts übrigens ein kleines schnüffelstück für 3 euro, daß dir solche tricks spart
> 
> ...



doch ist genau der   man kann die stücke aber trotzdem wiederverwenden (zum schrauben nciht zum zahlen)

an dem schnüffelstück hätte ich trotzdem interesse! wo gibts das?


----------



## Backwoods (1. Dezember 2004)

@ floater: sind 10 cent nicht ein bisschen groß? ich glaub ich benutz ncoh was aus DM zeiten.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Dezember 2004)

@driver

Gute Besserung    und das andere eilt ja nicht sooooo.
Ich find Vollnarkose   

@zerg 
   A Wa. (soll schwäbisch sein  )  
Bekommst Du unliebsame Post? Wegen ignore LIst.
Wenn Du magst, können wir das morgen so wie heute machen oderich mach uns nen schönen Rollbuschtee    Nee, nen knallharten schwarzen.

@torte 
Von mir aus schon. Denke ich.   
Bin Samstag unterwegs und hoffe wach zu werden.   
Ich schick aber morgen nochwas rum, wo ich ggf. auch noch hin will. Lasst Euch überraschen. Nix wildes aber evtl. hat man ja Glück.


----------



## phen (1. Dezember 2004)

Hey Mike,

Du fährst zuviel Fahrrad!  ROLLbuschtee  das heisst Roibush-, oder  Rotbusch-Tee! ) 

Viele Grüße an alle aus dem flachen Berlin!

Kai


----------



## Floater (2. Dezember 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> doch ist genau der   man kann die stücke aber trotzdem wiederverwenden (zum schrauben nciht zum zahlen)
> 
> an dem schnüffelstück hätte ich trotzdem interesse! wo gibts das?



tja, die gute alte dm, war halt noch eine harte währung(sorry für den kalauer)

hmm war mir mit den 10 cent schon sicher, nachdem ich was kupfernes gebechert hatte dachte ich die tuns
 
war aber auch an octalink...
schnüffelstück sollte es eigentlich im guten radhandel geben...also der rad+reisen hatte sie; rose hat sie(aber das ist ja schon ne krasse mindermenge)
wenn du nicht fündig wirst kann ich dir ja mal eins mitbringen


----------



## zerg10 (2. Dezember 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> A Wa. (soll schwäbisch sein  )
> Bekommst Du unliebsame Post? Wegen ignore LIst.
> Wenn Du magst, können wir das morgen so wie heute machen oderich mach uns nen schönen Rollbuschtee    Nee, nen knallharten schwarzen.



Nö, mit der Ignore-List werden schwachsinnige Bemerkungen automatisch unterdrückt   
Wie war's gestern auf der Vereinssitzung ? Was sagen die Vorstände ?

@Torte
Leite gleich weiter ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Dezember 2004)

@phen
DAt wes isch do.   

@ all (zerg wegen der Frage)

Also, der Björn hat gestern einen schönen Vortrag gehalten    und mal unsere Interessen dargelegt. So wie wir es mitbekommen haben, spricht von deren Seite mal nichts dagegen. Der Vorstand muss da noch einen Beschluss fassen und dann bekommt HOLK eine Mail. Details, kommen dann hoffentlich in den nächsten TAgen. Evtl. kann ja der Björn oder Dirk mal eine kl. Zusammenfassung schreiben. 
Ich bin heute leider für eine Schulung verplant. *Hoffentlich stellen die sich nicht so blöd an.*
Wenn Holk die Mail bekommen hat, sollten wir uns nochmal zusammensetzen.
Was ich noch sagen kann, es wird dann verbindlich.   Mit allen Rechten und Pflichten. Aber dazu später mehr.

@Floater
Wie isses den Samstag früh?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (2. Dezember 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @phen
> DAt wes isch do.
> 
> @ all (zerg wegen der Frage)
> ...



Danke Jungs, auch in meinem Namen ein großes  

isch meld misch wenn ich die Mail bekommen habe.

Wir könne ja auch noch mal telephonieren

Grüsse vom 
ra.


----------



## zerg10 (2. Dezember 2004)

@All
Wer ist denn jetzt am Sonntag zum CC-Fahren am KK dabei u. wer davon steht auf Mikes Liste ? 
(Damit ich weiss, wieviel ich mitbringen muss...)

@Driver
Bei Dir könnte ich 'nen Hausbesuch machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (2. Dezember 2004)

@ zerg

klar kanste bei mir nen hausbesuch machen. meld dich vorher aber mal telefonisch. kann sein ich bin unterwegs. oder wir treffen uns morgen mittag in der stadt. hab vor in die schule zu gehn, zumindest 2 stunden.

@ mike

schlechte nachricht und auch wieder ne gute. hab heut nen packet bekommen. allerdings ham se die falsche kurbel geliefert. also muß se wieder zurück. und mal schaun ob ich dann die richtige bekomm. was für ne abstufung wolltest du nochmal?


@ all

danke für die genesungswünsche. habs seit heut morgen offiziell. darf die nächsten 4 wochen nicht biken.


----------



## Backwoods (2. Dezember 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @All
> Wer ist denn jetzt am Sonntag zum CC-Fahren am KK dabei u. wer davon steht auf Mikes Liste ?
> (Damit ich weiss, wieviel ich mitbringen muss...)
> 
> ...



Ich bin am Sonntag mit meinem Big Hit CC Pro am start und hab natürlich auch meine wind jacke von dainese an   vom extrem uphill tauglichen 661 helm will ich erst gar nicht reden   

Falls du mit der liste die wegen dem film meinst steht ich da auch drauf. wenn du ne andere liste meinst hab ich keine ahnung.

Sonntag 13 uhr ist ne prima zeit. vielleicht schaff ichs auch bis halb


----------



## Koeni (2. Dezember 2004)

@zerg
Ich steh auch auf der Liste und hoffe am Samstag bei Dirk bedient zu werden  

@all
Ich hätte echt Bock am Sonntag mal wieder das Stinky auszupacken und mit Euch heizen zu gehen, aber da hab ich halt keine Zeit.
Also hoffe ich, dass der Basti da was hingestellt hat, was Euch gefällt, damit mich da dann demnächst mal jemand mit hinnehmen kann.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Dezember 2004)

@Zerg 
PAck einfach mal ein   

@driver

4 Wochen gehen ganz schnell vorbei   

Ehrlich  

Falls Du umbestellen kannst, fänd ich 28/38 + Rockring ganz   
Einen Aufpreis, wenn es so wäre, würde auch verkraften. Sollte sich aber im Rahmen halten. Kommt drauf an, wo Du bestellt hast. Hab hier mal das was ich wöllte. Kannst mich ja mal informieren, wenn Du mit denen in Kontakt getreten bist.

Und viel Spaß in der Schule.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (2. Dezember 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> Ich steh auch auf der Liste und hoffe am Samstag bei Dirk bedient zu werden



ich weiß net genau auf welcher Liste Ihr meint sofern ich aber net drauf stehe, würde ich die Scheiben auch gerne beim Dirk in Empfang nehmen. 

Grüsse ra.


----------



## boerni (2. Dezember 2004)

schönen guten abend.
@ phen
kommst du aus berlin?
icke nämlisch schon

@ dirk 
komm am samstag doch nicht, sorry.

@ sonntag
ich hoffe mal dass das mit kk2 noch steht und hoffe dass ich da auch ne scheibe abkrieg.

@bb
danke erstaml an mike wegen des   .
zusammenfassend kann mal wohl sagen, dass der 1. vorsitzende sehr positiv uns und unseren plänen gegenüber steht. aber wie mike schon sagte kommt es nun auch auf uns an. denn die leute wolle, dass wir halt da auch eintreten um eine gewisse sicherheit zu haben, dass das keine eintagsfliege ist. ist aber auch verständlich. dadurch entstehen für uns gewisse rechte wie aber auch pflichten. am 18.2.05 ist dann nochmal eine versammlung für alle mitglieder, da werden wir dann sozusagen dem verein vorgestellt. da wird dann auch ein abteilungsleiter für die abteilung mountainbike gewählt. (wir hatten da so an holk gedacht   ). naja und dann kann es losgehen mit bauen und so. die finanzielle sache sieht halt so aus, dass ein teil unseres ersten jahresbeitrag dazu benutzt wird die strecke zu bauen. das bedeutet also wenn mehr eintreten haben wir mehr kohle.  der beitrag beläuft sich auf 50 für erwachsene und 25 für schüler und studenten im jahr und 10 aufnahmegebühr. ich denk mal das kann man verkraften. so ich glaub das wars. wenn ihr noch fragen habt einfach stellen. wir werden aber auf jeden fall demnächst noch mal ein treffen organisieren um fragen und so zu klären.
bis denne björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (2. Dezember 2004)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> @ Zerg
> 
> Wenn du die Anfahrtsbeschreibubng für SO hast, dann bitte auch ne Ausführung via PN an mich. (denn ich hab auch keinen Plan wo das ist)









Kann mir auch jemand mal eine PM oder Mail schicken, wann ich wo, am Sonntag sein muss, um nix zu verpassen.




Danke im vorraus


----------



## mantra (3. Dezember 2004)

Wo genau kann man denn am Samstag NWD5 sehen? Daran hätte ich ja stärkstes Interesse!!!


----------



## Koeni (3. Dezember 2004)

@mantra
Wie ich mitbekommen hab, verschiebt sich der Erscheinungstermin von NWD5. Ich muss da also erstmal anrufen und fragen, ob die den Film dann überhaupt rechtzeitig haben. Falls ja, dann schicke ich dir mal 'ne Wegbeschreibung.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (3. Dezember 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @mantra
> Wie ich mitbekommen hab, verschiebt sich der Erscheinungstermin von NWD5. Ich muss da also erstmal anrufen und fragen, ob die den Film dann überhaupt rechtzeitig haben. Falls ja, dann schicke ich dir mal 'ne Wegbeschreibung.



Hallo Koeni, 

an einer Wegbeschreibung wäre ich auch interessiert. Ursprünglich wollte ich mir den Film ansehen und anschließen zum Dirk. Kannst Du auch mal Fragen wie lange das geht? Gibt es da ggf. noch etwas was man zwischen NWD5 und Dirk machen kann?

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## Koeni (3. Dezember 2004)

So, der Film ist scheinbar zu Carsten unterwegs. Die offizielle Premiere ist nächstes Wochenende in München. Er hat irgendwas erzählt von Weltpremiere, und das im schwäbischen Hochdorf  . Naja, wie auch immer, auf jeden Fall wird ein Film gezeigt, wenn nicht NWD5, dann eben 4 oder irgendein Kranked...
Als Überbrückung zwischen Hochdorf und Dirk könnte ich mein bescheidenes Zuhause anbieten(wo es auch reichlich Filmchen gäbe  ).

Wegbeschreibungen kommen


----------



## sms (3. Dezember 2004)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir auch jemand mal eine PM oder Mail schicken, wann ich wo, am Sonntag sein muss, um nix zu verpassen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@zerg10


----------



## dangerousD (3. Dezember 2004)

@zerg
Bin Sonntag natürlich auch dabei... aber wir sehen uns ja vorher schon, dann kannst Du den Silberling auch mitbringen.

@koni
Bin morgen beim Carsten NICHT dabei... muß noch Vorbereitungen treffen  

@all
Also wenn ich das jetzt alles richtig gelesen habe, sind wir Sonntag eine recht große Bande... Basti, hast Du jetzt Angst um Deine Strecke?  Ich denke mal, sie wird gut eingefahren. Vielleicht kommt dann ja auch schon die eine oder andere Wurzel zum Vorschein *freu*


----------



## zerg10 (3. Dezember 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> Bin Sonntag natürlich auch dabei... aber wir sehen uns ja vorher schon, dann kannst Du den Silberling auch mitbringen.
> 
> @all
> Also wenn ich das jetzt alles richtig gelesen habe, sind wir Sonntag eine recht große Bande... Basti, hast Du jetzt Angst um Deine Strecke?  Ich denke mal, sie wird gut eingefahren. Vielleicht kommt dann ja auch schon die eine oder andere Wurzel zum Vorschein *freu*



Kommen morgen wahrscheinlich zu dritt bei Dir vorbei, Vorraussetzung ist, dass ich 'ne Wegbeschreibung bekomme   

@Steppi
Sorry, hab's heute an meinem freien Tag irgendwie nicht bis zu Deinem Briefkasten geschafft. Morgen dann, okay ?


----------



## zerg10 (3. Dezember 2004)

Doppelpost ...


----------



## torte (3. Dezember 2004)

Damit ich morgen nicht allein bin    10.00 Uhr am Spiegel ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Dezember 2004)

Wie gesagt, ich kann so wie es aussieht nicht


----------



## torte (4. Dezember 2004)

Also alleine fahr ich bei dem Wetter auch nich


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Dezember 2004)

MOIN,
HAB EBEN VON RICKTICK (BASTI) EINE NACHRICHT ERHALTEN MIT DER BITTE DIE STRECKE IN DER NÄCHSTEN ZEIT NICHT ZU BEFAHREN. ES GIBT PROBLEME, WELCHE WEISS ER LEIDER AUCH NICHT. SOBALD DAS GEREGELT IST, WIRD ER SICH MELDEN.

Was machen wir dann morgen   
Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Backwoods (4. Dezember 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> MOIN,
> HAB EBEN VON RICKTICK (BASTI) EINE NACHRICHT ERHALTEN MIT DER BITTE DIE STRECKE IN DER NÄCHSTEN ZEIT NICHT ZU BEFAHREN. ES GIBT PROBLEME, WELCHE WEISS ER LEIDER AUCH NICHT. SOBALD DAS GEREGELT IST, WIRD ER SICH MELDEN.
> 
> Was machen wir dann morgen
> Jemand ne Idee?



Gilt das auch für den alten KK?


----------



## zerg10 (4. Dezember 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> MOIN,
> HAB EBEN VON RICKTICK (BASTI) EINE NACHRICHT ERHALTEN MIT DER BITTE DIE STRECKE IN DER NÄCHSTEN ZEIT NICHT ZU BEFAHREN. ES GIBT PROBLEME, WELCHE WEISS ER LEIDER AUCH NICHT. SOBALD DAS GEREGELT IST, WIRD ER SICH MELDEN.
> 
> Was machen wir dann morgen
> Jemand ne Idee?



Wir könnten ja an unserem CC-Fahrer Image arbeiten u. die Solituderunde fahren    oder an der Uni 'rumdilleren.

Alter KK wäre auch okay ...


----------



## Sofax (4. Dezember 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir könnten ja an unserem CC-Fahrer Image arbeiten u. die Solituderunde fahren    oder an der Uni 'rumdilleren.
> 
> Alter KK wäre auch okay ...



bin wohl bei allem dabei    und werde dann auch mal meine bighit Premiere machen - egal, ob als CC oder als schweres Gerät ....  

Übrigens bin ich auch auf der Liste!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Dezember 2004)

Gegen KK würde auch nix sprechen. Würde da evtl. sogar mal mit HT hin gehen. Fully wäre aber auch mal wieder witzig


----------



## torte (4. Dezember 2004)

Sagt mal bitte ne Zeit und nen Ort für morgen an


----------



## Backwoods (5. Dezember 2004)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal bitte ne Zeit und nen Ort für morgen an



Hi,

mike hat mir ne sms geschickt. 1300 an der uni am spiegel.

wer kommt eigenltich alles?

ich werd wohl ncith mit dem bike rüberfahren sonderns dass auto nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Dezember 2004)

Keine Ahnung wer jetzt noch genau kommt. Sicher bisher:
Backwoods, Zerg, Björn, Dirk, Sofax , Torte und ich.
Strecke
Unitrail, Botnang, Bergheim und Krumbach auf direktem Weg.
Nach dem gestrigen Glüh"schnaps"wein wird es heute schön ruhig und ohne blauen Weg.
Das switch ist soooo weich. Ich kann keinen Bunny mehr damit   

@BAckwoods
Ich zeig Dir heute sozusagen wo der BergheimTrail langgeht. Im Dunkel wird der sich nicht einfach zu finden sein.


----------



## torte (5. Dezember 2004)

*Fingerhebt* Ich komme auch    Bin noch am überlegen ob ich rüber strampel oder ob ich "golfe"   


Ich hoffe heute Nacht is keiner aus dem Bett gefallen     Hab mich übel erschrocken als hier alles geklappert und gewackelt hat


----------



## FXO (5. Dezember 2004)

torteübel erschrocken als hier alles geklappert und gewackelt hat  :eek:  :eek:  :eek:[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> ...dann war ich also doch nicht nur besoffen?
> das war so um 3, oder?


----------



## Koeni (5. Dezember 2004)

Ich wünsche Euch heute viel Spaß beim Radeln  .

Noch was:

Wer hätte Lust mit mir irgendwo einen etwas größeren Sprung zu bauen?
Ich hab mir gedacht irgendwo an 'nem Hang(z.B. Solitudewiese).
Nicht zum stehen lassen, sondern nur zum ein-zwei Tage springen und filmen, dann sich selbst überlassen, oder wenn wir ganz brav sind wieder abbauen  .
Also kein Double, sondern nur ein Abspung(deshalb ja auch am Hang  )


----------



## sms (5. Dezember 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Backwoods, Zerg, Björn, Dirk, Sofax , Torte und ich.


und ich!


----------



## Sofax (5. Dezember 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung wer jetzt noch genau kommt. Sicher bisher:
> Backwoods, Zerg, Björn, Dirk, Sofax , Torte und ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Dezember 2004)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

>


Keine Ahnung warum Du noch Online bist.
Du solltest losfahren    Big Hit ist nicht so leicht wie Dein Team SC.  

Sei pünktlich.


----------



## Floater (5. Dezember 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wünsche Euch heute viel Spaß beim Radeln  .
> 
> Noch was:
> 
> ...



ich schon
aber solitudewiese?????


----------



## Koeni (5. Dezember 2004)

@Floater
War auch nur so 'ne Idee, wenn du einen guten Ort weißt, an dem wir sowas bauen können, dann bin ich auch damit zufrieden.
Hab noch bischen rumüberlegt und glaube, dass es am besten ist, das aus Holz zu machen , damit wir nicht so viel schaufeln müssen.


----------



## sms (5. Dezember 2004)

Die Kante am FK ?


----------



## torte (5. Dezember 2004)

Na wo sind sie denn alle ?  

So, Matschklumpen mit Lenker steht im Keller, meine Dreckschichten sind runter und ich hab nen Teller Kekse gegessen    (mist, ich wollte doch was gescheites essen    na egal, das passt auch noch rein    )

Allederdings schmerzt der Finger   


Aber es war RICHTIG GEIL


----------



## Backwoods (5. Dezember 2004)

Jo,

das war dann heut mal ne neue definition der diziplin DIRT    

ich hab schon geputzt und muss nur noch abschmieren


----------



## sms (5. Dezember 2004)

Ätsch,

ich hatte schon eine heiße Tasse Tomatensuppe.







Mein Matschlumpen steh auch ungeputzt im keller.

Was hast denn am Fingerchen gemacht?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Dezember 2004)

@koni
Für bauen bin ich immer. Aber dort kannst Du es total vergessen. DAs gibt schon Ärger beim Bau und stehen wird es auch nicht. Und schnell ist die halt auch nicht bebaut. 
DAs könnte man ehr bei den 3 Brunnen reinstellen. Ist halt im Wald. Bei Tageslicht könnte man evtl. auch was sehen. Wenn das 4-5 Leute mitmachen, steht das auch zügig und man könnte dort ggf. sogar eine Line fahren. HAtte ich ja schonmal vorgeschlagen. 

Auf der soliwiese können wir bei Schnee ziemlich schnell was bauen. Und im unteren Teil sind auch einige Baumstümpfe. Anschieben und schon sind Kicker da.    Schade das ich nächstes WE nicht im Ländle bin. Aber Ihr könnt ja schonmal bauen und dann kann ich die Woche darauf mal fahren.


----------



## dangerousD (5. Dezember 2004)

Lustig war's heute, und dreckig auch  

@koni
Du und Deine Ideen!    Nur, weil Du jetzt eine Cam hast, müssen wir halblegale Sachen machen    Na ja, wenn's denn sein muß...  Sagt mir halt, wo, und ich pack Spaten und Säge aus...

@boerni
Halten wir das mit nächste Woche Markgröningen fest... weniger Schlamm, trotzdem lustig  Mal sehen, wer noch so mitkommt...


...ach ja: Respekt an Ulrike! Die Frau hat Eier... wenn ich das mal so sagen darf. Weiter so!!!

@zerg
Signatur wird umgehend geändert...


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (5. Dezember 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> :
> @boerni
> Halten wir das mit nächste Woche Markgröningen fest... weniger Schlamm, trotzdem lustig  Mal sehen, wer noch so mitkommt...



na rate mal wer auch dabei sein will??? Bis dahin bin ich sicher auskuriert, das Rädle wird fertig sein und ich bin voller Enthusiasmus das Springen zu lernen. 

Kanns kaum noch erwarten. 
(hab übrigens mit dem Mike gesprochen, der gibt mir dann den Shifter)

in sehnsuchtsvoller Erwartung
ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (5. Dezember 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> ...ach ja: Respekt an Ulrike! Die Frau hat Eier... wenn ich das mal so sagen darf. Weiter so!!!








.
... hmmm.... aber moment...
.




.





.


----------



## torte (5. Dezember 2004)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast denn am Fingerchen gemacht?




Als mir das Speci im Krumbachtrail unterm Hintern weg is hab ich etwas unglücklich ne Stein mit dem Finger getroffen der diesen dann gleich nach oben umgebogen hat    Wie unhöflich


----------



## sms (5. Dezember 2004)




----------



## boerni (5. Dezember 2004)

@koni
wär auch dabei. weiss aber natürlich nicht wo man so was machen könnte.

@dd
das mit nächste we können wir auf jeden fall festhalten war zwar echt lustig heute aber doch einwenig schlammig. obwohl der eine trail echt spass gemacht hat. der auf dem du mich überholt hast  . 

hab mir jetzt the collective angeguckt, muss mal sagen so muss ein bikevideo aussehen. da ich den beamer noch bis morgen abend habe werde, biete ich hier mal für morgen einen video abend an. nix grosses nur videos gucken. also wer bock hat collective, drop in, rempage 3, nsx 1-7 oder sprung 5 mal mit einer bildiagonale von ca. 1,5m zu gucken kann morgen gern zu mir kommen.
bis denne
björn


----------



## torte (5. Dezember 2004)

@ koeni

Hab dir mal ne PN mit Vorschlag für nen Bauplatz geschickt   

Was hast du eigentlich für ein Stativ für deine Cam ?


----------



## zerg10 (6. Dezember 2004)

@All
Wer immer Probleme mit den Regioneinstellungen seiner DVD hat, bitte bei mir melden. Is' eigentlich für Westeuropa gebrannt worden   

@Sonntagsfahrer
Doch, war lustig gestern. Klamotten hab' ich erstmal in 'ner Wanne eingeweicht.

@Danger
 

@Koni
Drei Brunnen wäre auch mein Vorschlag, da hat es noch Potenzial. Werde da mal diese Woche vorbeischauen, nicht dass da jetzt auch gefällt wurde...


----------



## tde (6. Dezember 2004)

@gestern: schade, dass ich vom neuen Termin erst so spät erfahren habe (um 13.00 Uhr, als ich den Schwandalein an der Uni getroffen habe  ) Ich war schon morgens um 9.00 Uhr mit zwei Kollegen ausgerückt, bin vom Osten über Killesbergpark [hüpf, hüpf  ], Birkenkopf, Bärenseen, Botnang-Trail (  ), Dischingen (   ), Solitude, Krummbach (    ), Glemseck Richtung Warmbronn und zurück. War trotz (oder gerade wegen  ) Matsch sehr nett. Die rund 60 kms haben mich aber echt geschafft, und einen Platten musste ich mitten im Sotter auch noch flicken  . Um mit euch dann noch mal durchzustarten, fehlte echt die Energie  Vielleicht klappt's am nächsten Sa oder So.


----------



## Kailinger (6. Dezember 2004)

Ihr seid doch öfters in Margröningen, gell?
Mal eine Frage zu den Dirts dort:

Vorrausgesetzt es regnet heute/heut nacht und morgen früh nicht, könnte man die dann springen? Wie ist der Zustand? Besser als er so Anfang September war?

Wenn das passt bin ich evtl. morgen mittag ab eins oder zwei in MG anzutreffen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Koeni (6. Dezember 2004)

@Kailinger
Die größeren Sprünge sind noch recht neu und deshalb glaub ich(ich spring die nicht  ) noch nicht fest. Und auch die alten sind bei den momentanen Bedingungen eher weich. Der Wasserablauf ist auch noch nicht optimal, wenn du also von weiter her kommst, würde ich's nicht riskieren.
Dirk, was meinst du?

@Sprungbauer
Na, da haben ja richtig viele Leute Lust.
Ich hätte da an einen Platz gedacht, an den man mit mindestens einem Auto hinkommt, damit man Werkzeug und Holz bequem hinbringen kann.
Wenn wir einen guten Hang finden, tut's vielleicht auch ein Biertisch, der auf einer Seite umgeklappt wird. Da würde ich dann versuchen beim Getränkemarkt 'nen alten günstig abzustauben. Kann man unter Umständen dann auch noch etwas tunen  .

@torte
Wo ist denn die Autobahnbrücke

@boerni
Wann wäre denn die Videosession?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (6. Dezember 2004)

Danke für die Blumen   

Auf jedenfall hat es trotz der kleien Schlammschlacht echt gut gefallen !


----------



## Kailinger (6. Dezember 2004)

Hmmm, ich will halt auch nix kaputtmachen! Fahren müsst ich halt 20 min oder so, das wär nicht das Problem. Wie siehts den mit den Era-Trails aus?
Oder doch Ingersheim...mannmann, so schwere Fragen!
Gruß Kai


----------



## Backwoods (6. Dezember 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Kailinger
> 
> @Sprungbauer
> Na, da haben ja richtig viele Leute Lust.
> ...



Schätze mal er meint die brücke an den 3B. ausserem ist da auf der anderen seite glaube ich auch gleich ein parkplatz! 

da hatten dann wohl alle die gleiche idee. 

wenn ich's zeitlich hinbring wär ich da auch dabei. komme da ja schnell mit dem bike hin und ausserdem denke ich wird das ding da am längsten stehen bleiben.


----------



## Koeni (6. Dezember 2004)

@Kailinger
Ingersheim ist halt "nur" ein Race-track, ist zwar auch ganz lustig, aber da würde ich dann schon eher nach Markgröningen gehen, die Strecke ist schon besser.
Über die Era-Trails kann ich nix sagen, weil ich noch nicht dort war, aber da ging mal das Gerücht um, dass die abgerissen werden(wurden  ).

@Springer
Was haltet Ihr von der Biertisch Idee? Ist vielleicht nicht optimal, aber Zeitaufwand fast null.

@boerni
Ich hab mir meinen Hintern hier schon so schön breit gesessen, werde also hier bleiben und vielleicht noch bischen lernen um mein Gewissen zu beruhigen


----------



## sms (6. Dezember 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Springer
> Was haltet Ihr von der Biertisch Idee? Ist vielleicht nicht optimal, aber Zeitaufwand fast null.


Biertisch finde ich gut,
und als Chickenway könnte man eine Bierbank nehmen


----------



## Backwoods (6. Dezember 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Springer
> Was haltet Ihr von der Biertisch Idee? Ist vielleicht nicht optimal, aber Zeitaufwand fast null.



Ein biertisch kickt halt null und ist 90 cm hoch. das is auch nur minimal mehr als die rampe die schon am botnang trail steht oder die, die schon an den 3Bs vorhanden ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (6. Dezember 2004)

@Backwoods
Soll auch nicht kicken, ich bin ja kein Dirtjumper  . Ich will weit springen, nicht hoch. Und wenn das Teil am Hang steht, wirst du dich wundern wie lange du in der Luft bist. Botnang ist ja auch eben, da geht natürlich nix.
Und wenn's doch nicht gut sein sollte, kann man trotzdem noch was daran umbauen.
Ich frag mal nach, was die für so 'n Teil haben wollen und entscheide dann.


----------



## Backwoods (6. Dezember 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Backwoods
> Soll auch nicht kicken, ich bin ja kein Dirtjumper  . Ich will weit springen, nicht hoch. Und wenn das Teil am Hang steht, wirst du dich wundern wie lange du in der Luft bist. Botnang ist ja auch eben, da geht natürlich nix.
> Und wenn's doch nicht gut sein sollte, kann man trotzdem noch was daran umbauen.
> Ich frag mal nach, was die für so 'n Teil haben wollen und entscheide dann.



ein versuch ists auf alle fälle wert. aber wenn botnang flach ist, dann musst du dir schon einen ordentlichen hang suchen. das klappt an den 3Bs net.


----------



## torte (6. Dezember 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Schätze mal er meint die brücke an den 3B.



Nö, die meinte ich nicht ;-) Erinnere dich mal an die "Leonberger Runde", da sind wir doch erst nen Trail gefahren der unter der Brücke endet... das sollte steil genug sein  




			
				Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> ein versuch ists auf alle fälle wert. aber wenn botnang flach ist, dann musst du dir schon einen ordentlichen hang suchen.



Unter der Brücke ist es sicher steil genug, und da geht auch ein Weg hin der mit dem Auo zu befahren ist (allerdings ist das nicht erlaubt und es steht ne Schranke im Weg... aber dann .... dann tragen wir halt 
   )

Aber ein Biertisch ?    Der wackelt doch sicher wie ein Kuhsch****


----------



## sms (6. Dezember 2004)

Mahlzeit,

@Backwoods
Danke für den Tipp mit der Brille,
ich war heute schnell im Albertfahrradfachgeschäft   und hab mir die Brille auch geholt... Klasse!!  3 wechselbare Gläser für 4-5Euro ungerade.... da sag ich nur:"Binichbilligdrangekommen"


----------



## Backwoods (6. Dezember 2004)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, die meinte ich nicht ;-) Erinnere dich mal an die "Leonberger Runde", da sind wir doch erst nen Trail gefahren der unter der Brücke endet... das sollte steil genug sein



  stimmt, vielleciht schon zu steil ich will ja auch mal wieder zum stehen kommen   und hochschieben wird da auch heftig

ist aber auch immer trocken   nur blöd zu erreichen


----------



## torte (6. Dezember 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt, vielleciht schon zu steil ich will ja auch mal wieder zum stehen kommen   und hochschieben wird da auch heftig
> 
> ist aber auch immer trocken   nur blöd zu erreichen



Japp, habe auch bissel Bedenken das es zu steil sein könnte 
 aber das mit der Trockenheit ist fast nich zu schlagen


----------



## Floater (6. Dezember 2004)

Kailinger schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm, ich will halt auch nix kaputtmachen! Fahren müsst ich halt 20 min oder so, das wär nicht das Problem. Wie siehts den mit den Era-Trails aus?
> Oder doch Ingersheim...mannmann, so schwere Fragen!
> Gruß Kai




wenn die era trails noch stehen, dann sind sie
hws richtig matschig(also in mg kannst du eigentlich früher wieder fahren, bzw auf der bahn ja eh fast immer)
wenn du dich auf den weg nach kw heim machst frag doch bei den jungs von
www.oldschoolbmx.de nach, wegen fahren auf era gelände


----------



## [[email protected]@[email protected][email protected]] (7. Dezember 2004)

Hmmm, nur mal kurz frage hab 4-5 leude/bikes D-D-D am Stuttgart Bahnhof was essen/trinken sehn gegen abend, hatte Bomberjacke schwarz/besch Fubu, seitlich rassierte haare oben lang zum zopf gebunden hinten kurz, ob das jemand ausm forum war, wollte fragen aber hattes eilig war mit 4 leuden da 2w 2m

MfG


----------



## zerg10 (7. Dezember 2004)

[[email protected]@[email protected][email protected]] schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm, nur mal kurz frage hab 4-5 leude/bikes D-D-D am Stuttgart Bahnhof was essen/trinken sehn gegen abend, hatte Bomberjacke schwarz/besch Fubu, seitlich rassierte haare oben lang zum zopf gebunden hinten kurz, ob das jemand ausm forum war, wollte fragen aber hattes eilig war mit 4 leuden da 2w 2m
> 
> MfG



Nee, sorry, aber das war keiner von uns. 

@Koni
Wie wäre es denn mit so 'ner Art Roadgap ? Mir fällt da eine Stelle unter einer Autobahnbrücke ein ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Dezember 2004)

Also Botnang ist nie und nimmer flacher als der 2.Kicker am Frauenkopf. Damit meine ich das Gefälle. Und wie weit man da gekommen ist, wissen ja einige.
Aber im Moment kommt man da halt nicht zum stehen und im Sommer fliegt man richtig weit. Dann hast Du ehr das Problem die Kurve zu bekommen.
Also die Autobahnbrücke am Glemseck find ich mal ne gute Idee   
So steil isses nicht aber es reicht in jedem Falle. Man muss die Rampe ja nicht gleich total steil nach oben gehen lassen. Unterfüttern und immer steiler werden lassen mit der Zeit.

Würde mich freuen wenn Ihr das nächste Woche nochmal macht   
Bin ja wie gesagt an diesem We nicht hier und will da schon gerne dabei sein.
Da wird auch nix dreckig   
Vom Ende des Trail´s wieder vor zur Straße ist mir noch nie eine Schranke begegnet. MAn könnte also hinfahren ausladen und das Auto vorne am Parkplatz oder an der Straße lassen. Die Bedingungen find ich mal echt gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (7. Dezember 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Autobahnbrücke am Glemseck find ich mal ne gute Idee
> So steil isses nicht aber es reicht in jedem Falle. Man muss die Rampe ja nicht gleich total steil nach oben gehen lassen. Unterfüttern und immer steiler werden lassen mit der Zeit.



Genau die meinte ich, wollte es halt ohne Ortsangabe schreiben, sonst kommen nachher wieder ungeladene Gäste


----------



## dangerousD (7. Dezember 2004)

@kailinger
Wenn es trocken bleibt (oder gefroren ), kannst Du die Dirts in MG sicher versuchen. Was das dortige Niveau angeht: hat sich gegenüber September deutlich gesteigert! Die mittlere (und auch fahrbare) Line hat einige große Sprünge, da dürftest Du auf Deine Kosten kommen. Die ganz großen Jumps sind (Stand vorigen Freitag) noch nicht ganz ausgeshapet, zumindest die Absprünge. Kann man aber mit wenig Aufwand und einer kleinen Schaufel nachholen, der Rohbau steht ja schon.

Vielleicht hast Du ja auch am Freitag oder Sonntag Zeit, da werde ich auf jeden Fall mal vor Ort sein...   
Sonntag dürften dann auch ein paar von den Jungs hier dabei sein, oder???


----------



## Kailinger (7. Dezember 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @kailinger
> Die mittlere (und auch fahrbare) Line hat einige große Sprünge, da dürftest Du auf Deine Kosten kommen.
> 
> 
> ...



Puh, große Sprünge - ich bin grad dermaßen eingerostet, das gibts garnicht. Überall zwickts und zwacks, das Kreuz tut weh usw --> zu wenig Biken in letzter Zeit. Ich muss heut mittag eh beim Marcus in Kircheim vorbei, evtl. geh ich dann mal nach Bönnigheim, den Racetrack anguggen.

Freitag oder Sonntag siehts bei mir gut aus! Freitag ist eher besser als Sonntag, beides wär natürlich am besten! Just let me know - evtl überwindet sich die angst zu zweit besser


----------



## dangerousD (7. Dezember 2004)

@kailinger

Yo Kai, dann laß uns jetzt einfach mal Freitag mittag festhalten... bis maximal 14.45 hätte ich Zeit, mir wäre 12 Uhr als Startzeit recht... geht aber auch eher.

So, und da das jetzt eine konkrete Ansage war: vielleicht findet sich außer dem Kai ja noch der eine oder andere Mitfahrer und/oder Resturlaub-Abbauer


----------



## Koeni (7. Dezember 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Also Botnang ist nie und nimmer flacher als der 2.Kicker am Frauenkopf. Damit meine ich das Gefälle. Und wie weit man da gekommen ist, wissen ja einige.
> Aber im Moment kommt man da halt nicht zum stehen und im Sommer fliegt man richtig weit. Dann hast Du ehr das Problem die Kurve zu bekommen.
> Also die Autobahnbrücke am Glemseck find ich mal ne gute Idee
> So steil isses nicht aber es reicht in jedem Falle. Man muss die Rampe ja nicht gleich total steil nach oben gehen lassen. Unterfüttern und immer steiler werden lassen mit der Zeit.
> ...



Klar ist der nicht flacher als am KK, aber flach trotzdem.Und am KK schlägt man ja auch ein wie ein nasser Sack.
Die Stelle, die Ihr meint kenn ich auch(zumindest war ich einmal da), hab ich mir auch schon überlegt.
Das mit dem immer steiler werden lassen halte ich für keine gute Idee, ich will zwar weit springen, aber 20m müssen's dann auch nicht gleich sein, vorallem bekomme ich dann Höhenangst  .
Wie gesagt, ich schau mal nach 'nem Biertisch, der wird dann mal hingestellt und befestigt, und wenn wir merken, dass es nich so gut ist, bastel ich in der Garage 'ne Transition oben drauf und wir probierens nochmal.


----------



## Kailinger (7. Dezember 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Und am KK schlägt man ja auch ein wie ein nasser Sack.



An dem mittleren Double? Dazu gibts nen Trick: Volle Kanne antreten und weiiit springen. Dann gehts genau zwischen den Bäumen sauber in ne Landung rein.

Ich komm grad aus Bönnigheim.  Strecke ist toll, schöne Sprünge, nicht so heftig wie MG, fast schon Anfängetauglich. Aber: total nass, überall Pfützen und in Winterzustand.


@dD: Freitag um 12 in MG würde passen!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Dezember 2004)

KK   
Davon hab ich nix geschrieben   

Also KK ist am 2 Double Arschflach. Der Landehügel macht es dort ja dann angenehm. Halt zu kurz   
Auch wenn´s keiner glaubt unter der Autobahn ist es eine gutes Gefälle und man wird nicht einschlagen wie eine Bombe.
Mit dem steiler machen meinte ich eigentlich höher. Das ist ja nicht dasselbe.
Und, wenn das an der Gegenüberliegenden Seite gebaut wird, schätze ich auf mind. 35°. 

Ich lass mich dann überraschen.


----------



## Koeni (7. Dezember 2004)

@Steppi
Tja, da kommt der gute alte -wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil-Spruch wieder zur Geltung  .
Wir probieren's aus, Klaus


----------



## zerg10 (8. Dezember 2004)

So, bevor ich wieder in irgendwelchen Signaturen   erscheine, melde ich mich für dieses WE rechtzeitig ab.
Allen anderen viel Spaß in Markgröningen bzw. auf der Bierbank...  

CU,
Zerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (8. Dezember 2004)

@koni
Was hältst Du davon, die Build&Ride Aktion auf das WE zu verschieben, wo der Steppi wieder da ist?   Dann hätten alle was davon... und wir könnten Sonntag nochmal nach MG oder Ingersheim *brauche Bewegung*. Na, ist das ein Vorschlag???

@zerg
Na gut, Du bist entschuldigt...

@ra
Was ist mit Deinem Rädle? Du willst das doch sicher gleich am Sonntag ausprobieren und kannst mich bei der Terminabstimmung mit Koni sicher unterstützen


----------



## zerg10 (8. Dezember 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @koni
> Was hältst Du davon, die Build&Ride Aktion auf das WE zu verschieben, wo der Steppi wieder da ist?   Dann hätten alle was davon... und wir könnten Sonntag nochmal nach MG oder Ingersheim *brauche Bewegung*. Na, ist das ein Vorschlag???



Guter Vorschlag, 'ne kleine XMas-Session unter der Autobahnbrücke  . Dafür melde ich mich natürlich an ...


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (8. Dezember 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @koni
> Was hältst Du davon, die Build&Ride Aktion auf das WE zu verschieben, wo der Steppi wieder da ist?   Dann hätten alle was davon... und wir könnten Sonntag nochmal nach MG oder Ingersheim *brauche Bewegung*. Na, ist das ein Vorschlag???
> 
> @zerg
> ...



so, mein Rädle ist fertig und läuft. Ich wollte es eigentlich gerstern Abend schon posten aber mein Frau hat die Telefonleitung "monopolisiert". Es wird langsam doch Zeit für ISDN oder DSL   .

Dein Vorschlag den Built and Ride zu verschieben halte ich für sehr gut da ich am Sonntag auf alle Fälle fahren möchte. Wenn Ihr nach MG kommt, dann komme ich auch dahin, ansonsten würde ich hier bei uns in BB ein wenig streeten. 

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## boerni (8. Dezember 2004)

salut
ich wär auch dafür am sonntag nach mg oder so zu gehen. und dann am nächsten we build´n ride. weil wir brauchen steppi für die aktion, wer soll sonst überprüfen ob der absprung 35° hat?   ich hoffe du weißt wie ich das meine. 
ausserdem kann ra dann sein neues baby richtig rannehmen. 
also bis denne
björn


----------



## dangerousD (8. Dezember 2004)

Dann wäre das mit Sonntag ja schon fast beschlossene Sache! Den Koni kriegen wir schon noch rum 

@ra
Allein durch die Stadt fahren macht eh' keinen Spaß  In MG kann man Gruppendynamik quasi "erfahren" 

@zerg
"Guter Vorschlag, 'ne kleine XMas-Session unter der Autobahnbrücke . Dafür melde ich mich natürlich an ..."    ... na wenn das mal nicht ein wenig voreilig ist, ich spüre schon fast, wie sich meine Signatur wieder ändert


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Dezember 2004)

Das wäre ne coole Sache   

@boerni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (8. Dezember 2004)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> so, mein Rädle ist fertig und läuft. Ich wollte es eigentlich gerstern Abend schon posten aber mein Frau hat die Telefonleitung "monopolisiert". Es wird langsam doch Zeit für ISDN oder DSL   .
> 
> Dein Vorschlag den Built and Ride zu verschieben halte ich für sehr gut da ich am Sonntag auf alle Fälle fahren möchte. Wenn Ihr nach MG kommt, dann komme ich auch dahin, ansonsten würde ich hier bei uns in BB ein wenig streeten.
> 
> ...



Zu DSL: Ich hab mir gestern einen Anschluß bestellt, weil ich sonst mit dem 56k Mist noch irgendwann :kotz: muss. Und das Beste ist, dass ich monatlich nicht mehr zahle als bisher .

@Springer
Naja, wenn das so ist, dann bin ich wohl überstimmt und muss mit nach MG.
Ich war gerade beim Hornbach und hab 'ne kaputte Bierbank für 13 abgestaubt  , jetzt kann ich mir mal Gedanken machen, wie ich die noch verstärken bzw. gegen seitliches Wackeln sichern kann. Irgendwie krieg ich das hin. Dann noch 10cm absägen und sie müsste genau in den Kombi passen.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (8. Dezember 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Zu DSL: Ich hab mir gestern einen Anschluß bestellt, weil ich sonst mit dem 56k Mist noch irgendwann :kotz: muss. Und das Beste ist, dass ich monatlich nicht mehr zahle als bisher .
> 
> @Springer
> Naja, wenn das so ist, dann bin ich wohl überstimmt und muss mit nach MG.
> Ich war gerade beim Hornbach und hab 'ne kaputte Bierbank für 13 abgestaubt  , jetzt kann ich mir mal Gedanken machen, wie ich die noch verstärken bzw. gegen seitliches Wackeln sichern kann. Irgendwie krieg ich das hin. Dann noch 10cm absägen und sie müsste genau in den Kombi passen.



Die Bank können wir dann anschließend irgendwo in unseren BB Bikepark intergrieren? 

Du mußt mir das mal mit dem DSL am Sonntag erklären was des kostet usw. 

Grüsse ra.


----------



## Floater (8. Dezember 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Zu DSL: Ich hab mir gestern einen Anschluß bestellt, weil ich sonst mit dem 56k Mist noch irgendwann :kotz: muss. Und das Beste ist, dass ich monatlich nicht mehr zahle als bisher .
> 
> @Springer
> Naja, wenn das so ist, dann bin ich wohl überstimmt und muss mit nach MG.
> Ich war gerade beim Hornbach und hab 'ne kaputte Bierbank für 13 abgestaubt  , jetzt kann ich mir mal Gedanken machen, wie ich die noch verstärken bzw. gegen seitliches Wackeln sichern kann. Irgendwie krieg ich das hin. Dann noch 10cm absägen und sie müsste genau in den Kombi passen.





was für ein dsl angebot ist das denn, oder etwa kabel bw?würd mich 56k geplagten doch mal interessieren

haben die im hornbach noch mehr bänke?ist doch auch gut um doubles zu tables zu machen


----------



## Koeni (8. Dezember 2004)

@Floater
Ist von Tiscali,16,99 pro Monat Grundgebühr(von Telekom)+5,76 Monatlich für 3Gb/Monat. Dann kommt noch 'ne Anschlußgebühr von 100 dazu. Das Modem gibt's gerade umsonst.Telefon bleibt wie gehabt.Es gibt auch ein Angebot, bei dem zur Grundgebühr noch 29 dazu kommen, da ist dann DSL(welches Downloadvolumen, weiß ich nicht)und alle Telefongespräche in's deutsche Festnetz drin.Bei AOL gibt's auch gerade Angebote ohne Anschlussgebühr.
Der Tisch war ein Einzelstück, die anderen (nicht-kaputten)Tische kosten 25.

@Ra
Wenn das alles klappt, werde ich den sicher nicht für BB verwenden, weil er dann als mitnehm-Jump bei mir in der Garage deponiert wird.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Dezember 2004)

Da hier gerade alle in Baulaune sind, macht Euch doch bitte mal Gedanken wie wir die Sachen für BB beschaffen. Bisher haben wir nur Holz für die Rampe.
Ich denke mal wir wollen ja nicht nur ewig bauen sondern auch fahren. Baubeginn, kann der 19. Febr. sein!!!


----------



## zerg10 (9. Dezember 2004)

Wie sieht denn eigentlich der Bauplan aus ? Nachdem wir ja schon einige Diskussionen bzgl. der Startrampe hatten, würde es mich interessieren, welche Bauwerke folgen (Die Shores oder die Hügel ?)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Dezember 2004)

@zerg

Ich denke die Srünge.


----------



## zerg10 (9. Dezember 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> 
> Ich denke die Srünge.



Dann wird also ab Februar Dreck geschaufelt, auch ein feines Training um ein paar überflüssige Pfunde los zu werden ...


----------



## dangerousD (9. Dezember 2004)

@zerg
Das kommt wohl auch darauf an, welches Material wir zuerst haben   Prinzipiell spricht ja nix dagegen, an mehreren Stellen parallel zu bauen (auch mit unterschiedlichem Material). Genug Leute sollten es werden...

@koni
Ha, da hat wohl einer zu viele Videos geschaut... mobile Rampe und so. Eigentlich aber eine gute Idee  Wann kaufst Du Dir eigentlich noch den passenden Pick-Up und ein Quad zum Moto-Pullen?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Dezember 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann wird also ab Februar Dreck geschaufelt, auch ein feines Training um ein paar überflüssige Pfunde los zu werden ...



Gute Idee, aber wir haben bisher ja mal noch nix. Außer Holz für die Rampe.    Von dort bekommen wir aber noch mehr Holz, wenn wir brauchen.
Der Holk hat ja auch schon was besorgt.

Evtl. macht ja mal jemand den Vorschlag, sich nochmal zu treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (9. Dezember 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Idee, aber wir haben bisher ja mal noch nix. Außer Holz für die Rampe.    Von dort bekommen wir aber noch mehr Holz, wenn wir brauchen.
> Der Holk hat ja auch schon was besorgt.
> 
> Evtl. macht ja mal jemand den Vorschlag, sich nochmal zu treffen.



Hallo miteinander, 

ich habe sowieso vor mich demnächst noch mal mit dem Wolfgang Hensel (Vorstand RKV) zu treffen um mit ihm zu besprechen in wie fern wir noch finanzielle Unterstützung von der Stadt BB bekommen können, an wen man sich wenden muß usw. Auch das Thema Erdaushub werde ich ansprechen. Mit seinen Beziehungen müßte es doch möglich sein im Raum BB an einen entsprechende Menge "Dirt" zu kommen. 

Wenn jemand an dem Gespräch teilnehmen möchte ist er herzlich eingeladen. 

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## zerg10 (9. Dezember 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Idee, aber wir haben bisher ja mal noch nix. Außer Holz für die Rampe.    Von dort bekommen wir aber noch mehr Holz, wenn wir brauchen.
> Der Holk hat ja auch schon was besorgt.
> 
> Evtl. macht ja mal jemand den Vorschlag, sich nochmal zu treffen.



Hmm, für Termine wird halt langsam die Zeit knapp. Bei mir kommen jetzt die ganzen Weihnachtsfeier u. -essen u. dann is' ja bald schon Xmas. 
Wie wäre es mit einem formlosen Treffen an unserer Bierbank&Ride-Session ? Alternative wäre halt ein Treffen möglichst früh im Januar da zwischen Weihnachten u. Neujahr viele weg sein werden bzw. keine Zeit haben.


----------



## Koeni (9. Dezember 2004)

@Zerg
Also erstens ist das eine Bier*tisch*-session und zweitens wird da nicht geredet sondern gefahren. Und wehe du springst nicht, dann gibt's Haue  .

So, ich muss jetzt was essen und dann bau ich am Kicker weiter(@Steppi: Ja, ich bin schon wieder zu hause  )


----------



## torte (9. Dezember 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Zerg
> Also erstens ist das eine Bier*tisch*-session und zweitens wird da nicht geredet sondern gefahren. Und wehe du springst nicht, dann gibt's Haue  .
> 
> So, ich muss jetzt was essen und dann bau ich am Kicker weiter(@Steppi: Ja, ich bin schon wieder zu hause  )




Sach ma, wie HOCH wird denn das Ding    (also die Absprungkante)
denn wenn ich mir vorstelle wie hoch ein Biertisch ist... und dann am Hang  

Da musst wohl noch ne Taschenausgabe zimmern, damit ich auch springen kann    und der Zerg auch


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Dezember 2004)

@zerg
Klar werden die Termine enger    Ich bin vom 24.12 - 09.01.05 nicht im Ländle. Weihnachten und dann ab in´s Ski fahren   

@Koni

Ich auch   
Bin aber Krank geschrieben. Die Biertisch Action muss aber sauber sein. Hab eben mal das Switch geputzt, vom Sonntag noch dreckig, und muss sagen das war eine heiden arbeit. Wenn man es ordentlich machen will   

@ra.

Kannst ja den Hr. Hensel mal fragen was alles mit den Andeutungen wie
 Notfallplan, Rechte und Pflichen so konkret gemeint war. Also an Umzügen und Kuchenbasaren werde ich nicht teilnehmen. Von Arbeitseinsätzen    hatte er auch gesprochen. Ich denke es gibt noch einiges zu klären.


----------



## Floater (9. Dezember 2004)

zwecks bauen:

es wäre hgws sehr genehm den unterbau der dirts mit schutt vorzunehmen(weniger verdichten, schneller bauen, eingebaute drainage... mg ist die bahn ja auch so gebaut))
der mike zerlegt doch von beruf botonplatten, gell?  
wäre es möglich, die vor transport etwas zu zerdeppern(lassen)?


@all rumschreier seh dich ja so selten auf dem rad: heute nacht steht wieder unser wöchentlicher nite ride an, kommt lieber mal mit, bevor ich meine signatur auch noch ändern muß  ich weiß ganz genau wer lampen hat!!!!


----------



## Koeni (9. Dezember 2004)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> Sach ma, wie HOCH wird denn das Ding    (also die Absprungkante)
> denn wenn ich mir vorstelle wie hoch ein Biertisch ist... und dann am Hang
> 
> Da musst wohl noch ne Taschenausgabe zimmern, damit ich auch springen kann    und der Zerg auch



Ich komm gerade aus der Garage vom Basteln und bin guter Dinge  (Wie der Schreiner kann's keiner  ). Hab jetz mal ein paar Verstärkungen angebracht, damit das Teil nich unter uns wegklappt und morgen mach ich dann wohl den Rest.
So rein optisch kann ich mir schon große bzw. weite Sprünge an dem Ding vorstellen. Wie hoch das ist, naja, Biertisch halt  . Wo sich das am besten fahren lässt, muss man dann eben ausprobieren.
Die Taschenversion dürft Ihr Euch aber selber bauen


----------



## Floater (9. Dezember 2004)

bitte doch sehr um ein bild vom biersprung


----------



## zerg10 (10. Dezember 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> Klar werden die Termine enger    Ich bin vom 24.12 - 09.01.05 nicht im Ländle. Weihnachten und dann ab in´s Ski fahren



Und weil's so ist, bringe ich Dir heute bzw. morgen die restlichen DVDs vorbei (inkl. der Axel- u. Jörg Edition   )

@Springer
Biertisch-Event wird bestimmt lustig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (10. Dezember 2004)

So, mein Bauwerk ist fertig  . Vielleicht muss ich nach dem ersten Probespringen noch ein paar Änderungen vornehmen, aber eigentlich sollte es so klappen. Ich hab versucht, so wenig wie möglich Material zu verwenden und es trotzdem einigermaßen stabil hinzubekommen. Ich will mir ja beim Tragen keinen abbrechen  .
Der Aufbau dauert ca. 10min und geht Werkzeugfrei  . Zusammengeklappt perfekt für'n Kombi. Mit etwas quetschen sollten der Kicker, zwei Bikes+Fahrer reinpassen, was steht da einer lustigen Session noch im Wege  .
Eigentlic wollte ich noch Dachpappe oben drauf kleben, die ist aber beideitig besandet und sauschwer.
Hier ein paar Bilder(das Laufrad ist extra für Torte als Anhaltspunkt für die Größe, der weiß ja nicht wie hoch ein Biertisch ist  )


----------



## Sofax (10. Dezember 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Und weil's so ist, bringe ich Dir heute bzw. morgen die restlichen DVDs vorbei (inkl. der Axel- u. Jörg Edition   )



sag mal, wo hast du denn meine eingeplant ...???


----------



## Koeni (10. Dezember 2004)

Die Frage, die sich jetzt noch stellt ist:

Bin ich total bekloppt, oder ein begnadeter Erfinder


----------



## Sofax (10. Dezember 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage, die sich jetzt noch stellt ist:
> 
> Bin ich total bekloppt, oder ein begnadeter Erfinder



Das sieht doch schonmal top aus  
das einzige, womit ich etwas sketisch bin, ist, dass der Tisch halt null geshaped ist - aber bevor ich da mein Urteil abgebe warte ich gerne den Praxistest ab.
Vorschlag bzgl. Sonderausstattungen: 2 (wegklappbare) Räder und eine Art Anhängerkupplung um die Rampe ggf von einem Parkplatz leichter zu bewegen ...


----------



## driver79 (10. Dezember 2004)

hoffe ihr habt mit dem biertisch spaß.

wenn mir jemand ne wegbeschreibung zukommen lässt schau ich vielleicht mal vorbei. könnte mich dann auch spontan zum fotos machen zur verfügung stellen. auch ja uhrzeit steht die auch schon fest?


----------



## Backwoods (10. Dezember 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> (inkl. der Axel- u. Jörg Edition   )



Wieso dass? Isch habe doch gar kein Probelm!

Mein player ist nähmlich code free geschaltet bzw auf jeden beliebigen per fernbeding einstellbar    

guckst du hier: www.dvdboard.de 

und dann ins forum gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (10. Dezember 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage, die sich jetzt noch stellt ist:
> 
> Bin ich total bekloppt, oder ein begnadeter Erfinder




den titel des genialen erfinders verleihen wir dir dann für die klappbare bmx oder dh strecke.

die idee vom sofax ist aber auch net schlecht. dann gibts demnächst statt kids carrier eine biertisch challenge   

wozu das ding unbeding an den hang stellen. das geht auch mal vom flat ins falt!


----------



## zerg10 (10. Dezember 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso dass? Isch habe doch gar kein Probelm!
> 
> Mein player ist nähmlich code free geschaltet bzw auf jeden beliebigen per fernbeding einstellbar
> 
> ...



Du und der Jörg habt mir doch am Mointag gemailt, dass Eure Versionen nicht laufen   Und wie schonmal gesagt, die DVD war für alle Regions frei ...

@sofax
Deine gibt es entweder nächste Woche oder am Biertisch-WE. Und Holk bekommt dann seine auch ...

@koni
 Nur wofür brauchst Du die Felge (Bild 2) ?


----------



## torte (10. Dezember 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @koni
> Nur wofür brauchst Du die Felge (Bild 2) ?




  Hat er doch geschrieben... weil ich blöd gefragt hab wie hoch das ganze wird... aber woher soll ich das wissen    Nachdem ich an so nem Gerät gesessen habe kann ich mich höchstens an den Heimweg erinnern    

Also ich würde wohl auch besser Bilder machen als sprinegn    oder ich bau doch nioch ne Taschenausgabe   

@koeni    Schaut TOP aus, sehr geile Arbeit!

Wann steigt das ganze denn nun ? Also morgen bin ich nicht im Lande... könnte also nu am So. oder dann halt nächste Woche.


----------



## Backwoods (10. Dezember 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Du und der Jörg habt mir doch am Mointag gemailt, dass Eure Versionen nicht laufen   Und wie schonmal gesagt, die DVD war für alle Regions frei ...




Nö,

ich hatte nur gemailt wie der jörg das ding vielleicht doch zum laufen bringt.
zumindest wars so gemeint.


----------



## Floater (10. Dezember 2004)

@biertisch: wenn das ding in der schäge steht könnte es durchaus spaß machen

@dvd
bei mir liegts glaub nicht am ländercode, sondern an rohling problem


----------



## Koeni (11. Dezember 2004)

@Backwoods
Also vom Flat ins Flat kommt nicht in die Tüte, hab keine Lust auf Gestauche. Entweder direkt in den Hang, oder vor einen Hang und im Hang landen.

@Torte
Die Aktion ist für nextes WE geplant, vielleicht geh ich morgen(heute  ) mal probespringen, weiß nur noch nicht wo.
Wenn jemand Lust hat schnell bescheid sagen.


----------



## Backwoods (11. Dezember 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Backwoods
> Also vom Flat ins Flat kommt nicht in die Tüte, hab keine Lust auf Gestauche. Entweder direkt in den Hang, oder vor einen Hang und im Hang landen.




dann ist mir die version vor einem hang lieber    es geht dann wenigstens ein bissl nach oben


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (11. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

nur für den Fall, dass ich was überlesen habe, wann treffen wir uns am Sonntag in MG? 
Bin schon ganz heiß und kann es kaum noch erwarten.

@Dirk: sach mir mal bitte Deine Vorstellungen was Du noch so von mir bekommst denn "des bonnes comptes font des bonnes amies" (Du hast bist morgen Zeit herauszufinden was das heißt   )
Dann bring ich die Penunze morgen mit.

Grüsse ra.


----------



## [email protected] (11. Dezember 2004)

torte du hast mal geschrieben das du nach grafenau fahren koenntest kannste des wirklich hab nu des bike wenn ihr morgen fahrt koennt ich mit. aber natuerlich nur wenn torte mich abholen koennte. da hab ich aber noch nen problem night fahren wuerd des bestimmt hab aber keine lampe   .koennte mir da einer eine mitnehmen soll ich dann auch geld mitnehmen z.b fuer ne heisse schokolade. und was muesste ich auch sonst mitnehmen


----------



## dangerousD (11. Dezember 2004)

@holk
Ich wälze das Wörterbuch... alles andere per PM.

@Sonnntags-in-MG-Fahrer
Ich schlage jetzt einfach mal *ein Uhr mittags  * vor... also quasi 13 Uhr  , Treffen an der Bahn. Früher geht auch, aber ich denke mal, das ist eine gute Zeit. Bis um vier ist es mindestens hell, aber die Kälte sollte man nicht unterschätzen! Also schön warm einpacken, das hat mir am Freitag auch geholfen!

Habe festgestellt, daß ich noch das eine oder andere Technik-Defizit habe... der Kai springt X-ups  Morgen wird geübt bis zum Umfallen!  

Und wer ist jetzt noch dabei??? Und laßt Euch von etwas Schneegrieseln nicht abhalten - auf der Bahn macht das nix aus...

@koeni
Wer fährt? Du oder ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (11. Dezember 2004)

@dangerous
Werd wohl selber fahren, bin etwas erkältet und weiß nicht, wie lange ich durchhalte.


----------



## tde (11. Dezember 2004)

@all: Holle und ich starten morgen um 9.30 Uhgr ab Degerloch zu einer längeren HT-Runde. Wer mit will, bitte melden


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (11. Dezember 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schlage jetzt einfach mal *ein Uhr mittags  * vor... also quasi 13 Uhr  ,



bei mir wird's wohl etwas später 13.30- bis max 14.00 h. Bin mit meinem Jungen Vormittags noch im Schwimmbad und ich muß ja noch anreisen. 

dann bis morgen.
ra.


----------



## Koeni (12. Dezember 2004)

@MG'ler
Ich bin heute nicht dabei, sonst bin ich morgen fällig.
Vielleicht komm ich mal kurz ohne Rad vorbei, aber nur, wenn Ihr ein paar Stunts für die Kamera zeigt  .


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (13. Dezember 2004)

des Hüpfen hat gestern echt Spaß gemacht, hat auch für's erste mal ganz gut geklappt. Nur schade, dass MG so weit weg ist. Wird Zeit, dass wir uns in BB was ähnliches bauen. 

Hab mal ein Bild von einem leicht mißglücktem Sprung beigefügt:

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## Koeni (13. Dezember 2004)

Leicht mißglückt und deshalb mit dem Leben bezahlt, aber wer über die Chinesische Mauer springen will..., vielleicht hätte er erstmal an der Berliner Mauer üben sollen, aber die war wahrscheinlich schon weg  .

Bin ab Freitag dann auch wieder zum Fahren zu haben, wer kommt denn jetzt am Sonntag ?


----------



## Backwoods (13. Dezember 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> wer kommt denn jetzt am Sonntag ?



Ich, aber net so früh. wir spielen sa abend erst und dann gehts auf die weihnachtsfeier vom verein   

ich werde auch mit dem schweren gerät rüberbiken und auf dem weg noch den ein oder anderen trail mitnehmen - rückweg dann als nightride oder es bietet mir jemand den shuttle service an


----------



## Floater (13. Dezember 2004)

geht am sonntag film action?

hab mir übrigens gestern was neues geleistet....damit sollte wenigstens der antritt unwiderstehlich werden(war ja schon immer gegen zu steile startrampen, macht nur faul!  )


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Dezember 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> ...wer kommt denn jetzt am Sonntag ?


  

@Floater

  Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (13. Dezember 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ab Freitag dann auch wieder zum Fahren zu haben, wer kommt denn jetzt am Sonntag ?



Freitag steht bei mir wieder MG auf dem Plan... so um die Mittagszeit. Das wird langsam zur Gewohnheit 

Für Sonntag sage ich jezt auch mal zu... genauere Pläne können wir dann ja immer noch machen...

@floater
Na viel Spaß mit dem Gerät... zumindest kannst Du dich dann nicht mehr damit rausreden, daß Du zuviel bremst 

@ra
Für einen alten Mann war Deine Leistung am WE ziemlich beachtlich...   immerhin hast Du zwei Doubles mehr geschafft als der Jörg (   sorry, aber das mußte ich jetzt sagen...  ). Das verdient zwei Daumen   

So, genug gelobt...


----------



## Floater (13. Dezember 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Freitag steht bei mir wieder MG auf dem Plan... so um die Mittagszeit. Das wird langsam zur Gewohnheit
> 
> Für Sonntag sage ich jezt auch mal zu... genauere Pläne können wir dann ja immer noch machen...
> 
> ...





....wer ist denn dieser jörg


----------



## Koeni (13. Dezember 2004)

Dieser Jörg kann am Sonntag beweisen, dass er sich vor den alten Herren nicht verstecken muss   und dann gibt's sogar Beweise auf Band.

Wie wär's denn jetzt am Sonntag mit der besagten Brücke, vielleicht vorher treffen und gemeinsam hin? Oder weiß jemand 'nen besseren Ort?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (13. Dezember 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @ra
> Für einen alten Mann war Deine Leistung am WE ziemlich beachtlich...



   das tut meiner Mid-Life-Crisis gar nicht gut. Muß jetzt bestimmt wieder kiloweise Schokolade als Anit-Depressivum essen um damit fertig zu werden. 
So, jetzt muß ich aber Schluß machen, ich muß noch meinen FenchelTee leertrinken und mein Kreuzworträtzel fertig machen bevor die Hitparade der Volksmusik anfängt. 

Grüsse
ra


----------



## dangerousD (13. Dezember 2004)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> das tut meiner Mid-Life-Crisis gar nicht gut. Muß jetzt bestimmt wieder kiloweise Schokolade als Anit-Depressivum essen um damit fertig zu werden.
> So, jetzt muß ich aber Schluß machen, ich muß noch meinen FenchelTee leertrinken und mein Kreuzworträtzel fertig machen bevor die Hitparade der Volksmusik anfängt.
> 
> Grüsse
> ra


    

@koni
Ey Mann, das mit Freitag hast Du wohl überlesen? Na ja, die Jugend halt


----------



## sms (13. Dezember 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wär's denn jetzt am Sonntag mit der besagten Brücke, vielleicht vorher treffen und gemeinsam hin? Oder weiß jemand 'nen besseren Ort?



 tisch unter der Brücke...
sagt bloss wann und wo, und ich werde da sein.
Das kann man sich nicht entgehen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (14. Dezember 2004)

Bin auch am Sonntag beim Biertisch-Sprung dabei.   

@Steppenwolf
Treffen um 13:00 bei Dir / Uniteich und dann gemütlich rüberfahren ? DAnn haben wir auch eine bessere Erklärung für den Angstschweiss   

@Floater
Nettes Teil...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Dezember 2004)

@zerg
Sorry, aber bis jetzt hab ich keine Angst. Das ist ein Biertisch. Der hat eine Höhe von evtl. 75 cm    Zieh mich da bitte nicht mit rein   
Du musst ja nicht gleich die max. Weite anstreben. 

Punkt 2
Ich hab letzte Woche mind.2 Stunden das Switch geputzt. Ich werde mit dem Auto bis fast vor den Sprung fahren. Keine Lust mir das Bike im Krumbach oder so einzusauen   Axel wollte rüber biken, evtl. kommt er ja an der Uni vorbei und Ihr könnt zusammen fahren. Da es aber 16:00 Uhr dunkel ist, solltest Du Deine Lampe dabei haben.

@Koni
Hast Du den Tisch mal bestiegen   ? Ich meine, wie weit er sich durchbiegt beim drauffahren.


----------



## zerg10 (14. Dezember 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> Sorry, aber bis jetzt hab ich keine Angst. Das ist ein Biertisch. Der hat eine Höhe von evtl. 75 cm    Zieh mich da bitte nicht mit rein
> Du musst ja nicht gleich die max. Weite anstreben.
> 
> ...



Ganz oder garnicht heisst die Devise.  Und wenn's weiterhin so kalt bleibt, haste auch garantiert keinen Dreck am Bike. 

Also raff' Dich auf und lass' uns rüberradeln ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Dezember 2004)

Nee, echt nicht. Ich nehm den Fullface und´s JAcket mit. Außerdem kommste NAss an und wenns Sau kalt ist wirds net besser. Und dann ist nach 30 min. Rückfahrt angesagt. Klar hast Du den Vorteil schon gefahren zu sein aber um das auszugleichen spring ich lieber mehr. Wie gesagt, nicht gleich höchst Weite.
Mal schauen wie es sich ins Gelände einfügt, die Rampe. Evtl. kann man sogar ein Kleines Gap springen. Aber dafür muss man erstmal sehen wie der Tisch steht.


----------



## zerg10 (14. Dezember 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, echt nicht. Ich nehm den Fullface und´s JAcket mit. Außerdem kommste NAss an und wenns Sau kalt ist wirds net besser. Und dann ist nach 30 min. Rückfahrt angesagt. Klar hast Du den Vorteil schon gefahren zu sein aber um das auszugleichen spring ich lieber mehr. Wie gesagt, nicht gleich höchst Weite.
> Mal schauen wie es sich ins Gelände einfügt, die Rampe. Evtl. kann man sogar ein Kleines Gap springen. Aber dafür muss man erstmal sehen wie der Tisch steht.



Nagut, dann halt nich'   Muss ich also auch mit dem Auto kommen. Mal sehen, wird vielleicht die letzte Fahrt auf dem alten Fully ...


----------



## sms (14. Dezember 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> . Mal sehen, wird vielleicht die letzte Fahrt auf dem alten Fully ...


 Das passt dann doch ganz gut, bei mir wirds warscheinlich die erste Fahrt mit dem neuen Fully.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Dezember 2004)

@Schwandalein

Glückwunsch. Trittst Du das dann auch auf der Tour?


----------



## sms (14. Dezember 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Schwandalein
> 
> Glückwunsch. Trittst Du das dann auch auf der Tour?


So war das gedacht.


----------



## Koeni (14. Dezember 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @koni
> Ey Mann, das mit Freitag hast Du wohl überlesen? Na ja, die Jugend halt



Nee, hab ich nicht überlesen, könnte ich mir schon vorstellen. Das Wetter soll aber ganz schön fies werden  



			
				Steppi schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du den Tisch mal bestiegen  ? Ich meine, wie weit er sich durchbiegt beim drauffahren.



Ja, das muss man mal sehen. Eigentlich wollte ich von unten noch mit zwei Kanthölzern verstärken, aber dann lässt er sich nicht mehr zusammen klappen. Oder ich verstärke nur im unteren Bereich. 
Wegbrechen wird er wohl nicht gleich, deshalb dachte ich, dass wir erst mal probefahren. Das Gewicht soll ja auch noch erträglich bleiben. Wenn der Sprung sich allerdings als richtig gut erweisen sollte, dann muss ich mir wirklich mal noch die Idee von Sofax überlegen mit Anhängerkupplung und Rädern  , dann kann er ruhig etwas schwerer werden.


----------



## zerg10 (14. Dezember 2004)

@Schwandalein
Nettes Gerät, nur zuviel Federweg für XC   

Hier die Wettervorhersage für Sonntag, denke wir nehmen auf jeden Fall die Autobahnbrücke ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Dezember 2004)

@Koni
Zur Not wird ein ast drunter gestellt.

@Sofax
Was ist eigentlich mit Deinem Bike????? Kommst Du Sonntag??????


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Dezember 2004)

1. Hier müssen wir unbedingt nächstes Jahr mal hin und 
2.
können wir uns aus den Bildern mal Gedanken und Ideen für BB (nicht Big Brother) leihen.


----------



## zerg10 (14. Dezember 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Hier müssen wir unbedingt nächstes Jahr mal hin und
> 2.
> können wir uns aus den Bildern mal Gedanken und Ideen für BB (nicht Big Brother) leihen.



Jup, das ist schon vorgemerkt. Wäre was für 'ne weitere Wochenendaktion...


----------



## boerni (14. Dezember 2004)

@ winterberg
ich bin dabei war dieses jahr schon. ist mal richtig geil.

@ leute, die sich ein kona kaufen wollen
wenn ihr euch ein kona kaufen wollt fragt mal bei mir nach ich kann euch normalerweise einen guten preis machen. 
@ schwandelein
kommt zu spät oder?

@sonntag
kann mir jemand mal genau sagen wo das nun stattfinden soll. und bitte so erklären als würdet ihr es einer frau erklären, denn wenn ihr jetzt sagen würdet "da unten am krumbach trail" hilft mir das nicht weiter. 
bis denne
björn


----------



## sms (14. Dezember 2004)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> @ schwandelein
> kommt zu spät oder?


Sei froh, weil sonst müsste ich *dich* immer für alles verantwortlich machen, wenn z.B. mal was nicht funktioniert, wie ich es will, oder irgendwas kaput geht was halten sollte, oder wenn sich eine schraube lösst, oder irgendwo ein kratzer daran wäre, ......... also sei bloss froh, dass du nicht dafür verantwortlich bist, mein fahrrad zu putzen.   .
Scherz, der Preis war o.k.


----------



## Backwoods (14. Dezember 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> Axel wollte rüber biken, evtl. kommt er ja an der Uni vorbei und Ihr könnt zusammen fahren. Da es aber 16:00 Uhr dunkel ist, solltest Du Deine Lampe dabei haben.



ich komm bestimmt nciht an der uni vorbei!   es geht von mir richtung krankenhaus, Magstadt und dann nach warmenbronn hoch. von oben gibts nen netten trail der dann ganau unten auf dem biertisch endet


----------



## Floater (14. Dezember 2004)

@schwandalein 
gute wahl! andererseits, was sprach denn dann gegen das switch?


----------



## Koeni (14. Dezember 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> @schwandalein
> gute wahl! andererseits, was sprach denn dann gegen das switch?



Das Switch sieht schei$e aus und nur komische Typen fahren damit rum


----------



## sms (14. Dezember 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> @schwandalein
> gute wahl! andererseits, was sprach denn dann gegen das switch?


weisst du bei einem so teueren rad wie dem switch hätte ich im unterbewusstsein immer angst, dass dem radel irgendwas böses passiert.  
Ich bin beide ausgiebig probegefahren.... beim stinky hat mir das Fahrgefühl und die Sitzposition besser gefallen (sattel rauf, sattel runter kein problem).

Bin grad eben damit rüber zu meiner Freundin und zurück gepaddelt (5km), scheint gut sonntagstourengeeignet zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (14. Dezember 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Das Switch sieht schei$e aus und nur komische Typen fahren damit rum


Genau, das war auch ein Grund


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (15. Dezember 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> ich komm bestimmt nciht an der uni vorbei!   es geht von mir richtung krankenhaus, Magstadt und dann nach warmenbronn hoch. von oben gibts nen netten trail der dann ganau unten auf dem biertisch endet



mal sehen, vielleicht komm ich mit, laß uns noch mal schwätzen.

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## zerg10 (15. Dezember 2004)

@All
Hat einer von Euch ein 36er u. ein 24er Kettenblatt (compact, 104mm) übrig oder will es gegen zwei nagelneue Truvativ Holzfeller (38er u. 26er) tauschen ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Dezember 2004)

Ich war gestern mal an der Brücke. Es ist nat. verboten hin zu fahren. 
Mit dem Auto versteht sich, bevor wieder dumme Fragen auftauchen.  
Es gibt auch eine Schranke. Die ist aber offen. Die war auch noch nie zu wenn ich von Backwoods angesprochenem Trail gekommen bin.
Es sollte aber nur Koni, mit der Rampe, hinfahren. Danach Auto vor an die Straße. 
Auch gibt es ein HAus in der Nähe. Evtl. wohnt da der Förster   
Deshalb am besten nur mit Bikes hinter fahren.
Parkmöglichkeiten gibt es in der Nähe der Kneipe ausreichend.


Wir sollten lieber dort bauen als in BB. Man braucht keine Rampe und es hat echt gut Gefälle.


----------



## sms (15. Dezember 2004)

So, guten Abend,

das Stinky ist entjungfert   .

Phylosophenweg, rüber nach Degerloch, und dort 2 mal runter, ein paar Treppen in der Stadtmitte, dann wurde es dunkel.

Ein paar kleine Veränderungen muss ich noch vornehmen.
1. Ich brauch eine Klingel oder eine Hupe, welche an den dicken Lenker passt.
2. Weis jemand ob man einen SigmaSport Tacho an einer MZ Drop-off befestigen kann?


----------



## zerg10 (15. Dezember 2004)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> So, guten Abend,
> 
> das Stinky ist entjungfert   .
> 
> ...



Meinst Du den Tacho oder den Sender ? Sollten aber beide passen, hab' nämlich die drahtlose Variante am Fully gehabt. Allerdings hab' ich die normale DropOff, nicht die Triple ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FXO (15. Dezember 2004)

@schwandalein: kompliment, gute wahl,nettes weihnachtsgeschenk...zur tachofrage: mit kabel geht nicht(kabel viel zu kurz), drahtlos geht (an den lenker geht das sowieso, und für die gabel gibt´s einen weissen oversized-silikon-ring der im rcs-set mit dabei ist...passt jedenfalls) imho haben die z1 und die drop off triple das selbe casting.
Allerdings sind mir die sigma sport 2004 rcs-tachos andauernd abgekackt, hab die empfänger insgesamt 3x tauschen müssen...vdo soll wohl wesentlich besser sein


----------



## sms (15. Dezember 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst Du den Tacho oder den Sender ? Sollten aber beide passen, hab' nämlich die drahtlose Variante am Fully gehabt. Allerdings hab' ich die normale DropOff, nicht die Triple ...


Ich dachte eigenlich im mach den Sender an die Gabel und en Tacho an den Lenker  
Nee, kein so ein drahloses Ding, ich möchte wissen wie schnell und wie weit ich gefahren bin, und nicht der Typ, den ich vorhin überholt habe.
Ich dachte an so ein günstiges Gerät mit Kabel.
diese würde ich dann am Bremskabel hoch gen Lenker führen. Weis jemand wie lang so ein Kabel is?
Ausserdem hab ich gewisse Bedenken, dass der Sender an der Gabel evlt. zu weit weg von dem Ding ist, welches in die Speiche kommt.
Mmmmh??


----------



## zerg10 (15. Dezember 2004)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte eigenlich im mach den Sender an die Gabel und en Tacho an den Lenker
> Nee, kein so ein drahloses Ding, ich möchte wissen wie schnell und wie weit ich gefahren bin, und nicht der Typ, den ich vorhin überholt habe.
> Ich dachte an so ein günstiges Gerät mit Kabel.
> diese würde ich dann am Bremskabel hoch gen Lenker führen. Weis jemand wie lang so ein Kabel is?
> ...



Am Bremskabel ? Erstens isses ein Bremsschlauch, weil Du ja eine Scheibenbremse hast    und zweitens ist die Bremsscheibenseite wohl der falsche Ort um einen Geber zu montieren.
Und drittens ist das Funkkit garnicht so teuer, schon mal beim grossen E.


----------



## driver79 (15. Dezember 2004)

@Schwandalein

zur not kannste auch das kabel einfach verlängern. hab ich bei meinem sigma gemacht und hat ohne probleme funktioniert. den kannste übrigends haben. ist etwas älter, ca. 2,5 jahre. welcher das ist muß ich dann mal im keller nachschaun gehn.


----------



## sms (15. Dezember 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Am Bremskabel ? Erstens isses ein Bremsschlauch, weil Du ja eine Scheibenbremse hast    und zweitens ist die Bremsscheibenseite wohl der falsche Ort um einen Geber zu montieren.
> Und drittens ist das Funkkit garnicht so teuer, schon mal beim grossen E.


Ich habe nie behauptet, dass ich den Geber auf der Scheibenseite montieren möchte, der Geber sollte natürlich auf die andere Seite, aber das Kabel möchte ich erst am Standrohr hoch, dann die Seiten wechseln und dann an der Bremsleitung (<---- das ist das richtige Wort) hoch zum Lenker führen.
(Kann ja schlecht mit Kabelbinder um die Tauchrohre rum    )


----------



## Backwoods (15. Dezember 2004)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> (Kann ja schlecht mit Kabelbinder um die Tauchrohre rum    )



kann es sein dass du was verwechselt hast ?  

ich hab jedenfalls das billig ding vom lidl genommen und das kabel ist für ne Jr. T absolut ausreichend.

der sensor ist allerdings wirklich viel zu weit von dem ding an den speichen weg, so dass man da meist ordentlich basteln muss. das lidl-patent ist da wohl einmalig. kannste dir ja mal anschauen.


----------



## Koeni (15. Dezember 2004)

@Schwandalein
Ich weiß zwar nicht, wieso du an dem Bike ein Tacho brauchst, soll ja aber nicht mein Problem sein  

@Rest
Wer trifft sich am Sonntag mit mir am Solitudeparkplatz und führt mich zur Brücke?


----------



## Backwoods (15. Dezember 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Rest
> Wer trifft sich am Sonntag mit mir am Solitudeparkplatz und führt mich zur Brücke?



Wenn Ihr da schon dass Auto parken wollte ist das keine gute idee   

Ich komm wie geasgt direkt und bring vielleciht den ra und torte mit. hoffenftlich schneits auch und regnet nicht am ende doch. der wetterbericht ist ja ziemlich mies


----------



## [email protected] (15. Dezember 2004)

fahrt ihr am sonntag  wenn ja kann ich mit? kann mich jemand abholen?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (15. Dezember 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sollten lieber dort bauen als in BB. Man braucht keine Rampe und es hat echt gut Gefälle.



Wenn Euch die Lust vergangen ist in BB zu bauen dann sagt mir bitte rechtzeitig Bescheid. Dann laß ich das Ganze nämlich. Hab wirklich keine Lust nachher alleine dazustehen.

Ich hab noch mal einen Termin mit dem Wolfgang Hensel für morgen ausgemacht um noch mal über die Finanzierung und sonstige Möglichkeiten um günstig an Material (und Erde) zu kommen zu diskutieren. Ich werde Euch auf dem Laufenden halten und habt einfach ein wenig Geduld, Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag gebaut. 
Der Sonntag in MG hat mir auch gezeigt, dass man wirklich nicht viele Mittel brauch um richtig Spaß zu haben.

@Schwandalein: echt nettes Teil was Du Dir da raus gelassen hast. Des mit dem Tacho hab ich mitlerweile vollkommen aufgegeben. Die Dinger laufen einfach net gescheid und ich hab schon alles ausprobiert (mit Kabel, ohne, mit fettem MTB-Kabel). Kauf Dir am Besten ein GPS, dann bist Du vollkommen frei vom Vorderrad.

Sattel runter,
ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (15. Dezember 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> fahrt ihr am sonntag  wenn ja kann ich mit? kann mich jemand abholen?



wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Einfach mal mitlesen.

ra.


----------



## tde (15. Dezember 2004)

@schwandalein: nice bike, happy xmas! Zum Tacho: Ich hatte einen Sigma-Kabel-Tacho an meinem Cheetah, aber das kann man eigentlich knicken. Das Kabel bleibt bei entsprechender Fahrweise und den starken Einfederbewegungen früher oder später im Gebüsch hängen und reißt ab. Von der Länge passte es (Breakout 150 mm). Funk ist sicher besser. Ansonsten: Radumdrehungen selbst mitzählen und später zusammenrechnen  

@Sonntagsspringer: Wann wollt ihr euch unter der Friedensbrücke treffen? Vielleicht komme ich mit meinem Junior vorbei als Alternative zu Spielplatz, Kindertheater usw. Ich hoffe, wir bekommen dann auch was zu sehen    . Das "Forsthaus" hinter dem Glemseck in Richtung Brücke ist übrigens das Privathaus von einem ehemaligen Motorradhändler, glaube nicht, dass der jetzt Förster ist, also don't worry. Unter der Brücke sind schon zwei Mini-Bauwerke, das scheinen öfter Aktionen zu sein.


----------



## Koeni (15. Dezember 2004)

@dangerousD
Muß für Freitag absagen. Ich geh nach der Schule auf'm Weihnachtsmarkt in Stuttgart Glühwein trinken, dann heim und dann nach Esslingen auf'n Weihnachtsmarkt zum ,ähhh, ach ja, Glühwein trinken .


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Dezember 2004)

@Koni
Wenn Du willst, können wir uns hier an der Uni treffen. Soli ist in die andere, also falsche Richtung. Sag ne Uhrzeit. 12:30 Uhr


----------



## Koeni (15. Dezember 2004)

Uni ist für mich die "falsche" Richtung, wir können uns aber am Glemseck treffen, oder?


----------



## torte (15. Dezember 2004)

So, hab schon die cam und den Verbandskasten bereitgelegt    

Kann am So. also losgehen


----------



## zerg10 (16. Dezember 2004)

So, hier eine kleine Aufmunterung für alle, die nicht springen wollen. Hab' mal in meinem Nostalgie-Order gekramt und ein paar alte Sprungbilder gefunden. Vieeeeel schlimmer wird's am Sonntag bestimmt nicht werden  

Wann geht's jetzt eigentlich los ? 13:00 oder 14:00 ? Und wer bringt den Glühwein u. die Plätzchen mit ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Dezember 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Uni ist für mich die "falsche" Richtung, wir können uns aber am Glemseck treffen, oder?


Ich dachte Du weist nicht wo das Glemseck ist. Uhrzeit?


----------



## boerni (16. Dezember 2004)

@ sonntag
kann mir jemand sagen wo das ist. will auch mitkommen. oder einfach sagen wann sich jemand wo trifft. uni klingt gar nicht schlecht weiss wenigstens wo das ist. 

@ ra
ich glaub nicht dass steppi das so ernst gemeint hat. wie war denn dein treffen?
gruss
björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Dezember 2004)

Wer kommt den am Sonntag mit Kombi und kann den Björn noch einladen?
Der kennt sich garnicht aus. Du evtl., zerg? Kommst eh bei mir vorbei.


----------



## Koeni (16. Dezember 2004)

@zerg
Oh doch, das wird schlimmer und wir jagen dich drüber, oder du musst die ganze Zeit filmen  .

@steppi
Ich weiß schon wo's Glemseck ist, nur nicht genau, wie ich zur Brücke komme.
Ich richte mich zeitlich nach dir, würde aber auch schon früher als 13Uhr hingehn. Mit Warmen Getränken (bei mir kein Glühwein, sonst flieg ich schief  ), sollte man's doch ne Weile dort aushalten.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (16. Dezember 2004)

für die Leute, die wegen der Kälte am Sonntag nicht kommen wollen hier ein kleiner Tip:


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Dezember 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @steppi
> ....aber auch schon früher als 13Uhr hingehn. ........, sonst flieg ich schief



...........Dann treffen wir uns 12:30 am Glemseck (kneipe). Bis 13:00 Uhr steht das Teil dann auch.

............. Machst Du doch immer


----------



## driver79 (16. Dezember 2004)

kann mir jemand per pn ne wegbeschreibung schicken. werd evtl. auch mal vorbeischaun. natürlich ohne rad


----------



## Koeni (16. Dezember 2004)

@driver
Das müssen andere übernehmen  

@Steppi
alles klar, so machen wir's. Wir haben dann aber schon einiges zu schleppen:
Kicker+Anbauteile, Bikes, Kamera, Stativ, Thermoskanne etc.
Aber du sagst ja, dass das kein Problem gibt mit dem hinfahren  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Dezember 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @driver
> Das müssen andere übernehmen
> 
> @Steppi
> ...



Du hast ja viel vor. Kommst Du mit 2 Rädern??
Ich hab nur ein Bike und einen Großen Sackruck für Tee und so.
Also wie gesagt, konnte am Dienstag bis hin fahren. Solltest doch auf Sofax hören und Räder + Fahrradanhängerkupplung montieren   DAnn können wir den auch mal direkt in einen Trail stellen.


----------



## dangerousD (16. Dezember 2004)

@koni
Schon klar, daß Du morgen kneifst...   Dann trink' Dir mal ordentlich Mut an!

Wegen Sonntag: Wilma zusammen fahren? Meiner is' eh' größer  .......................................................... ich meine natürlich den Kombi   Dann wären zwei Planlose zusammen unterwegs  

Und können wir uns mal auf eine Zeit einigen? 12.30 war mein letzter Stand...


----------



## torte (16. Dezember 2004)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir jemand per pn ne wegbeschreibung schicken. werd evtl. auch mal vorbeischaun. natürlich ohne rad



Wurde gerade erledigt


----------



## Koeni (16. Dezember 2004)

@D
Der Tisch passt halt genau in den Passat, ich weiß nicht wie's in deiner Karre längenmäßig aussieht. Auf dem Beifahrersitz ist dann auch nicht mehr viel Platz. Wir können's ja mal probieren.


----------



## Floater (16. Dezember 2004)

...komm jetzt mal mit nem alternativvorschlag angeschissen, mal sehen, wie flexibel die sonntagsfahrer sind:
kennt ihr die brüche am si zentrum?
da standen ja früher mal dirts(vielleicht noch was vorhanden, man weiß es nicht).
biertisch kann da auf jeden fall auch gut zum einsatz kommen und man kann direkt und legal mit dem auto hin. 
ist vmir halt selber gerade erst eingefallen, vielleicht wärs ja ne überlegung wert?


----------



## Sofax (16. Dezember 2004)

@all insb. @steppi
natürlich bin ich am Sonntag dabei! Meine neue Bremse ist heute angekommen, da muss das Bike wieder richtig fit werden bis Sonntag. Ich muss ja meinem Namen die Ehre erweisen: SOnntagsFAhrer eXtreme sag ich da nur


----------



## zerg10 (17. Dezember 2004)

@Boerni
Hol' Dich so zwischen 13:00 - 13:15 an der S-Bahnhaltestelle Uni ab. 

@Floater
Nein, wir bleiben am Glemseck ...

@Koeni
Nö, ich will springen, sind ja eh' genug Statisten zum Filmen da...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Dezember 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Boerni
> Hol' Dich so zwischen 13:00 - 13:15 an der S-Bahnhaltestelle Uni ab.
> ...


   Sonst hätte ich wegen 4 km noch 30min, insgesamt, der Fahrradträger montieren müssen.

@driver
Findest Du´s?


----------



## Elmi (17. Dezember 2004)

Servuz miteinander! der ein oder andere kennt mich evtl noch über den Wolle oder vom (leider nicht mehr Spassbringenden  ) KK.
Wollt nur mal so fragen, ob man sich evtl mal bei euch einklinken kann ? so ne kleene schnuppertour oder sowas?

Ride on, Elmi


@zerg10: was n das für ne Magura Bremse die du übrig hast?


http://dh.cc-chaos.de


----------



## dangerousD (17. Dezember 2004)

@elmi
Klar kannste Dich einklinken, ich persönlich fahre gleich nach Markgröningen auf die BMX-Bahn. Was aber etwas kurzfristig für Dich sein dürfte...  Ansonsten kommst Du halt Sonntag mal mit, wenn Dir jemand die Wegbeschreibung schickt. Frag mal Torte, der macht das schon...  

@koni
Ich habe da noch einen 2.3er Tioga übrig... der hat noch einigermaßen Profil (und einige Risse in der Flanke    )... den würde ich als "Grip-Tape" für die Bank spendieren! Dann hätten wir original Shore-Style UND Mega-Grip  Das Ding läßt sich - in handliche Stücke zerlegt - einwandfrei auf der Bank festmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (17. Dezember 2004)

Elmi schrieb:
			
		

> Servuz miteinander! der ein oder andere kennt mich evtl noch über den Wolle oder vom (leider nicht mehr Spassbringenden  ) KK.
> Wollt nur mal so fragen, ob man sich evtl mal bei euch einklinken kann ? so ne kleene schnuppertour oder sowas?
> 
> Ride on, Elmi
> ...



Willkommen im Club   

Sind leider keine Bremsen, sondern nur Reste meines Vergrösserungswahns, d.h. Bremsscheiben.


----------



## boerni (17. Dezember 2004)

@ zerg
danke für das angebot werden dann so 13h da sein.


----------



## dangerousD (17. Dezember 2004)

nochmal @elmi

Sind die Spots auf Eurer HP noch aktuell? Habe nächste Woche frei und würde mir gern mal den Dirtpark in Schorndorf anschauen... ist der auch bei Regen fahrbar oder wird's unter der Brücke feucht???


----------



## driver79 (17. Dezember 2004)

@Steppenwolf-RM

ich denke schon


@torte

danke

@ all

hat von euch noch jemand nen 3-fach schalthebel rumliegen? kann ruhig was älteres sein.


----------



## Kailinger (17. Dezember 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> nochmal @elmi
> 
> Sind die Spots auf Eurer HP noch aktuell? Habe nächste Woche frei und würde mir gern mal den Dirtpark in Schorndorf anschauen... ist der auch bei Regen fahrbar oder wird's unter der Brücke feucht???




Cool, hab auch frei, Prüfungen sind rum! Ich wär dabei in Schorndorf!

Gruß Kai


----------



## Floater (17. Dezember 2004)

@elmi:
von wann sind denn die schorndorf bilder?
als ich da zum letzten mal war sahs dort noch gaaaaaanz anders aus
@all schorndorfgänger
mittwoch wär ich evtl dabei


----------



## dangerousD (17. Dezember 2004)

@driver
Ich hätte da noch einen Deore-Shifter rum fliegen... in meiner Fun-Box  Die ist noch bis morgen nachmittag bei Mike, danach habe ich sie wieder. Meld' Dich einfach, wenn Du das Ding haben willst...

@kailinger
Freut mich, das zu hören! Dann fassen wir das mit nächster Woche mal ins Auge... Wäre auch für Markgröningen oder Ingersheim oder... oder... oder... zu haben!  

@floater
Mittwoch könnte klappen. Dann rollen wir mit Kai mal rüber... wobei... ich könnt ja auch mehrmals fahren, wenn's gut ist  

@koni
Hast Du nächste Woche auch frei? Und was hältst Du von der Idee mit dem Reifen? Guckst Du weiter oben...


Markgröningen war zwar echt feucht heute, ging aber ganz gut. Nur die Dirts sollte man bei diesem Wetter nicht fahren. Ich hoffe mal, es friert bald wieder... dann macht's nämlich richtig Laune


----------



## driver79 (18. Dezember 2004)

@dangerousD

melde mich.

werd morgen mit 90 %iger warscheinlichkeit auch mal vorbeischaun. können dann ja den deal klar machen.


----------



## Koeni (18. Dezember 2004)

@D
Ich hab ab Mittwoch frei und will dann auch fahren, aber nicht bei Sauwetter.

Rein logistisch wäre es glaube ich besser, wenn ich morgen fahre. Sonst mußt du erst zu mir, dann den ganzen Mist einladen, und bei der Heimfahrt das Gleiche. Und wenn deine Karre dann doch kürzer ist als meine, dann müssen wir absägen oder umladen  .
Du hast halt auf dem Beifahrersitz nicht wirklich viel Platz wegen dem Tisch im Rücken. Zur Not fahren halt beide, wär ja auch kein Weltuntergang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (18. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

biked jetzt morgen jemand mit mir rüber oder seid ihr alle faul und nehmt dass auto?

abfahrt wäre bei mir so zwischen 12 und 13 uhr bzw. treffpunkt oben am krankenhaus 15 min später!

wir brauchen ca ne stunde da rüber eher etwas weniger, aber das bike wiegt halt  

für die heimfahrt bitte auf nen nightride einrichten   sonst lohnt sich kaum.


----------



## Koeni (18. Dezember 2004)

@D
Ach so, die Idee mit den Reifen.
Könnte man ausprobieren, hab auch noch viele rumliegen.
Mein neustes Hirngespinnst ist aber einen Sprühkleber zu kaufen, die Tischplatte einsprühen und dann Sand drüber kippen, sauber fegen und fertig.
Dann wäre das Gewicht wieder nicht so hoch.


----------



## Backwoods (18. Dezember 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @D
> Ach so, die Idee mit den Reifen.
> Könnte man ausprobieren, hab auch noch viele rumliegen.
> Mein neustes Hirngespinnst ist aber einen Sprühkleber zu kaufen, die Tischplatte einsprühen und dann Sand drüber kippen, sauber fegen und fertig.
> Dann wäre das Gewicht wieder nicht so hoch.




warum nagelst du nicht einfach mit dachpappenägeln einen hasendraht drauf?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (18. Dezember 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> warum nagelst du nicht einfach mit dachpappenägeln einen hasendraht drauf?



Ich komme wahrscheinlich mit wenn das Wetter nicht wesentlich schlechter ist als heute. Laß uns aber noch mal telephonieren. Ich bin jetzt eigentlich zu Hause. 

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (18. Dezember 2004)

An alle Streckenmitbauenwoller,

hab am Donnerstag noch mal ein Gespräch mit den Mitgliedern vom RKV gehabt. Ich denke, dass jetzt einige Punkte wesentlich konkreter sind. Ich werde noch ein Protokoll schreiben. Wenn ich es bis morgen schaffe dann bringe ich mal ein paar Kopien mit. Für die Leute, die morgen nicht kommen verschicke ich das Protokoll gerne per Mail (bitte kurze PM mit E-Mail Adresse an mich).

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## 3x3cution3r (18. Dezember 2004)

Hi Hi alle zusammen

hab gerade bei euch nen bissle was durchgelesen
und gesehen daß ihr nach schorndorf kommen
wollt.
Da muss ich euch leider enttäuschen
die dirts kannste vergessen sind voll am sack!!
Der weg wäre umsonst 

cu cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torte (18. Dezember 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> biked jetzt morgen jemand mit mir rüber oder seid ihr alle faul und nehmt dass auto?
> 
> ...




Also ich denke ich werd radeln, das Rad schaut wieder aus wie die Sau   

Wie willst denn rüber rollen ? Können uns ja im Hölzertal treffen, so gegen 13.00 Uhr ??? Dann sind wir gerade drüben wenn die anderen das Ding den Hang hochgeschleppt haben    

Bis wann wolltest du denn bleiben ? Wolllte eigentlich noch im Hellen heim damit ich die beiden Trails auf dem Heimweg richtig mitnehmen kann.


----------



## Floater (18. Dezember 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ...komm jetzt mal mit nem alternativvorschlag angeschissen, mal sehen, wie flexibel die sonntagsfahrer sind:
> kennt ihr die brüche am si zentrum?
> da standen ja früher mal dirts(vielleicht noch was vorhanden, man weiß es nicht).
> biertisch kann da auf jeden fall auch gut zum einsatz kommen und man kann direkt und legal mit dem auto hin.
> ist vmir halt selber gerade erst eingefallen, vielleicht wärs ja ne überlegung wert?





...ich schwanke schwer zwischen undankbares pack und banausen.
komme dann halt morgen evtl. zu der komischen anderen brücke, kann jemand mal noch wegbeschreibung mailen(oder treffen sich die autofahrer irgendwo?)

@mittwoch fahrer: vielleicht lässt sich ja bis mittwoch rausfinden, ob die dirts an besagter si brücke noch stehen, wäre ja alternative.


----------



## Floater (18. Dezember 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @D
> Ach so, die Idee mit den Reifen.
> Könnte man ausprobieren, hab auch noch viele rumliegen.
> Mein neustes Hirngespinnst ist aber einen Sprühkleber zu kaufen, die Tischplatte einsprühen und dann Sand drüber kippen, sauber fegen und fertig.
> Dann wäre das Gewicht wieder nicht so hoch.





also ich halte die hasendrahtidee vom ra oder aber einen draufgetackerten streifen teppich für die besten lösungen, die reifenlösung wird holprig und der sand wird ne riesensauerei und bleibt nicht wirklich lange drauf(was bei architekturmodellen nicht klappt kann bei nem biersprung irgendwie gar nicht gut gehen)


----------



## torte (18. Dezember 2004)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich schwanke schwer zwischen undankbares pack und banausen.
> komme dann halt morgen evtl. zu der komischen anderen brücke, kann jemand mal noch wegbeschreibung mailen(oder treffen sich die autofahrer irgendwo?)
> 
> @mittwoch fahrer: vielleicht lässt sich ja bis mittwoch rausfinden, ob die dirts an besagter si brücke noch stehen, wäre ja alternative.




Was meinst du mit evtl. kommst du    SOOOOOOOOOOO gehts ja nich    Hab dir ne Wegbeschreibung gschickt, also musst auch kommen   

Muss dir eine an den Hals geben für "undankbares pack und banausen"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 


Braucht noch jemand ne Beschreibung ?


----------



## Kailinger (18. Dezember 2004)

@dD, klar, zwei Fahrräder bekomm ich hinten drauf, ein (sauberes ) geht zur Not auch rein. Könnte also passen. 4 Leute + Bikes gehn nicht, dann ist der Wohnraum hinterher megamäsig eingesaut! Wenn sich die Dirts in Schorndorf je wirklich nicht lohnen (glaub ich nicht ) dann halt irgendwo andersch!

@3x3cution3r
wie stark am Sack? Ich kann mir nicht recht vorstellen, das so schöne Dinger durch Witterung von jetzt auf nachher unspringbar sind! Sind sie mutwillig zerstört worden, oder einfach durchs Wetter etwas malträtiert?

Kai


----------



## Floater (18. Dezember 2004)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinst du mit evtl. kommst du    SOOOOOOOOOOO gehts ja nich    Hab dir ne Wegbeschreibung gschickt, also musst auch kommen
> 
> Muss dir eine an den Hals geben für "undankbares pack und banausen"
> 
> ...




naja, was ist gegen banausen einzuwenden?`
und gegen undankbares pack ja noch viel weniger
aber das sollte man halt auch schon längst wissen


----------



## Sofax (18. Dezember 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Boerni
> Hol' Dich so zwischen 13:00 - 13:15 an der S-Bahnhaltestelle Uni ab.



ich hoffe ihr fahrt von der Uni mit dem Bike runter? dann schließe ich mich gerne an. Ich komme um 13:00 mit der S-Bahn an. Und CD nicht vergessen 
Wenn sonst jemand mit dem Bike mitfahren will einfach noch bescheid sagen, ich guck vorher nochmal hier rein.
Treffpunkt: 13:05
Wo: Uniteich

cu tomorrow


----------



## Koeni (19. Dezember 2004)

Guten Morgen.
Ist's bei Euch genauso weiß wie bei mir?
Ich hab jetzt noch keinen anti-rutsch belag. Was sagen denn die Leute, die genauer wissen, wie's da aussieht? Ist's da jetzt versifft oder einigermaßen trocken ?
Wenn das mit dem Sprühkleber echt so schlecht geht wie der Jörg sagt, werde ich wohl doch Hasendraht nehmen. Für heute nehm ich für den Notfall mal doppelseitiges Klebeband und alte Reifen mit(@floater: Bei dir ist's nur immer so "holprig", weil deine Federung nie funktioniert  ).
Oder hat jemand Bedenken, dass das heute nix wird wegen dem Wetter?
Wie ich Euch kenne seid Ihr aber keine Abschwächler, oder doch ?


----------



## torte (19. Dezember 2004)

SCHNEE  








 Also hier liegt er recht hoch... will sagen um die Brücke liegt er GANZ SICHER auch... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Unter der Brücke SOLLTE es trocken sein (aber wissen tu ichs auch nicht) Ich behaupte es halt mal   

Hmmm das rüber biken wird sicher Luschtig     (oder bin ich ne Sissie und fahr mit dem Auto ? )


----------



## Koeni (19. Dezember 2004)

Achtungachtung
Der Steppi ist gestern nicht rechtzeitig in's Bett gekommen, deshalb treffen wir uns erst um 13Uhr am Glemseck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (19. Dezember 2004)

...komme eh hws später
muß man denn am glemseck parken? dann sinds doch noch~500m zur brücke?
würde evtl nämlich auch noch baustoff mitbringen(spaten brett...schaff ich das alleine?).
....hab ich schon erwähnt, daß ich da ne brücke kenne unter der man trocken parken, rad trocken hochschieben, trocken fahren und rad trocken wieder einladen kann?    

kann steppi koni torte mal handy anlassen(und in hörbarer distanz), falls ich mich mit dem standort der brücke doch täusche?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Dezember 2004)

ES LIEGT KEIN SCHNEE UNTER DER BRÜCKE!!!!!
ES KANN DESHALB ALSO NIEMAND ABSAGEN   

@Floater
Handy lass ich an. Du kannst auch an der Brücke parken wenn Du willst.
Es gibt aber unten eine Schranke. Wenn diese im laufe des Nachmittags geschlossen wird sieht es dann aber dumm für Dich aus.
Einen Spaten hab ich auch dabei. Brett ist aber eine Gute Idee. Unten kann man das Brückenfundament als Table nutzen. Da liegt aber Sand. Deshalb Brett   
So, ich muss jetzt was essen und das Bike verladen.
Und Du hast keine trockene Brücke erwähnt


----------



## Sofax (19. Dezember 2004)

@zerg
ich gehe mal vom Schlimmsten aus: dass ich dich an der Uni nicht treffe!
Ab jetzt bin ich dann nur noch per Handy für Treffpunktabsprachen erreichbar.


----------



## mantra (19. Dezember 2004)

Na dann wünsch ich Euch mal nen guten Flug heute Mittag. Leider kann ich nicht kommen, da ich irgendwie im Schwarzwald eingeschneit bin ;-)

Ich wünsch Euch was!


----------



## driver79 (19. Dezember 2004)

so, hab ja nen paar fotos gemacht und hab die magere auslese von fotos die einigermaßen was geworden sind in mein album gestellt.

bis die tage


----------



## Koeni (19. Dezember 2004)

So, ich hab jetzt mal Filmmateial gesichtet.

@zerg
Danke nochmal für's Filmen, nur leider hast du bei fast allen Aufnahmen von der Seite oder von vorne die Köpfe abgeschnitten  .
Beim nächsten mal müssen wir von viel weiter weg filmen und am besten alles vom Stativ, sonst ist's zwar ganz witzig anzuschauen, aber für'n Video zu wackelig.

Einiges läßt sich aber sicher verwenden.

@all
Bin am Mittwoch ziemlich sicher mit Dirk nochmal da, aber halt schon vormittags.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (19. Dezember 2004)

so, bin vollkommen fertig zu Hause angekommen. Ich weiß jetzt was der Snow-Chill ist. Ähnlich wie beim Wind-Chill (der die gefühlte Temp. darstellt) ist der Snow-Chill die gefühlten Km beim Fahren auf Schnee. Schätze ich bin insgesamt so um die 40 - 45 Km gefahre, angefühlt haben die sich aber wie 80 - 90.

@torte: danke für's Weg zeigen. Hoffe Du bist auch gut nach Hause gekommen. 

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## torte (19. Dezember 2004)

Ufffff...... gut das du heil angekommen bist   

Bist bei der IBM rausgekommen ???


So einen Stiefel wie heute hab ich ja schon ewig nimmer zusammengefahren    Dauernd irgendwie falsch, so ein jfdskfhfhuisgfsdfhifhskcfijsdfgd


----------



## 773H (19. Dezember 2004)

@Sonntagsspringer.
War ein nettes Event heute. Bin zwar nicht gesprungen, aber das ganze sollte ja auch ohne Verletzte zu Ende gehen. Und vom Westen durch tiefen Schnee hin und zurück zu radeln hat auch Spass gemacht. Trotz Snow-Chill-Faktor   

Habe gerade das Filmmaterial, das ich gemacht habe, gesichtet. Ist ganz gut geworden. Und Köpfe sind keine abgeschnitten   
Werde demnächst ein paar Highlights ins Netz stellen. 

CU 
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeteAirPain (19. Dezember 2004)

He,



> @3x3cution3r
> wie stark am Sack? Ich kann mir nicht recht vorstellen, das so schöne Dinger durch Witterung von jetzt auf nachher unspringbar sind! Sind sie mutwillig zerstört worden, oder einfach durchs Wetter etwas malträtiert?
> 
> Kai



@Kai

die Dirts sind voll am Sack, weil die schlecht gebaut wurden und sich keiner mehr drum gekümmert hat, also würd ich an deiner Stelle net um Sonst hinfahren...

Die Witterung hat den Dirts auch nicht gut getan, es wurde auch keine so tolle Erde verwendet und Wasser war auch knapp.

nur nen netter Tip...von nem Schorndorfer

cya


----------



## [email protected] (19. Dezember 2004)

wenn ihr am naechsten sonntag fahrt 
koenttest du torte mich abholen und sind vontivertical 2.3 reifen gut fuern schnee?brauche dann außerdem ne lampe


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (19. Dezember 2004)

PeteAirPain schrieb:
			
		

> He,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So so, der Willi ist jetzt auch im IBC.   

Wann sind denn die Bilder auf der Strecke entstanden?
Steht sie noch?


----------



## torte (19. Dezember 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ihr am naechsten sonntag fahrt
> koenttest du torte mich abholen und sind vontivertical 2.3 reifen gut fuern schnee?brauche dann außerdem ne lampe




Öhm ja, ne Lampe brauchst ganz sicher. Musste heute echt bete das mich keiner über den Haufen fährt als ich heute heim gefahren bin   

Wir können uns ja in Maichingen treffen (findest ja sicher) das liegt auf dem Weg   


Das mit den Reifen wirst einfach ausprobieren müssen   


Allerdings solltest nur mit auf Tour wenn du geeigntete Klamotten hast...sonst frierst dir echt den Pinsel ab


----------



## PeteAirPain (19. Dezember 2004)

Hi Walde,



> So so, der Willi ist jetzt auch im IBC.
> 
> Wann sind denn die Bilder auf der Strecke entstanden?
> Steht sie noch?




nee, nee...bin der mit dem Stinky in S.

ich bins der Stefan, bin der Kumpel vom Willy und Patrick, ebenfalls aus Schorndorf.

Wir haben uns mal in Breech getroffen vor ner Ewigkeit. Den Christoph hab ich damals auch kennen gelernt.

Bestimmt sieht man sich mal wieder beim fahren mit Patrick - freu mich schon!

Die Bilder sind vom Samstag nachdem du mit Patrick da warst.

Cu und noch nen schönen Abend.


----------



## PeteAirPain (19. Dezember 2004)

Ps.: an Walde

wenn du info über die Strecke willst dann schick mir ne PM oder ICQ.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (19. Dezember 2004)

So Jungs,

schee wars heute  

zugegebener massen waren die trails auf dem hinweg etwas schwierig zu fahren/schieben  aber die session in der "pause hat sich gelohnt.

der rückweg war auch ein echtes schmankerl in verschneiter landschaft. die forstwege ware nähmlich zum großen teil gespurt  , so dass die uphills mit etwas anstrengung auch mit dem big hit machbar waren. musste nur zu A8 hoch nochmal ein kleines stück schieben, weil ich zu platt war. mich wunderts nur wer da schon wieder kreuz und quer im wald mit dem auto unterwegs war  

alles in allem ein gelunger nachmittag: snowride - jumpsession - nightride

@driver: der fliegende geist auf dem letzten bild in der gallerie bin ich?


----------



## Floater (19. Dezember 2004)

@zerg
dävaudä tut tun.
danke also nochmals!
als was hast sie denn gebrannt, und wieviel kohle kriegst noch?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Dezember 2004)

@driver


> ....hab die magere auslese von fotos die einigermaßen was geworden ....


Da musstest Du aber viel in die Tonne klopfen. Du hattest ja den ganzen Nachmittag Bilder versucht    zu machen.

Werden die Bilder mit einer anderen Auflösung noch etwas besser?
Diese sind ja recht klein von der Dateigröße.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Dezember 2004)

773H schrieb:
			
		

> @Sonntagsspringer.
> Habe gerade das Filmmaterial, das ich gemacht habe, gesichtet. Ist ganz gut geworden. Und Köpfe sind keine abgeschnitten
> Werde demnächst ein paar Highlights ins Netz stellen.
> 
> ...



Bin leider   , war´n Witz mit dem "leider", nur noch bis Mittwoch auf Arbeit.
Evtl. hast Du ja bis dahin schon was zum reinstellen. Zu Hause ist die Leitung nicht mal annähernd so schnell und hier kann ich doch gut ziehen. Wär Klasse   Wenn nicht, zieh ich´s bei meinen Eltern, die haben DSL   . Kann auch eine gute Quali sein. Wo stellst Du das hin? Hast Du eine HP?


----------



## dangerousD (20. Dezember 2004)

@Mittwoch-nach-Schorndorf-Woller
Ich schätze mal, wir blasen das ab. Nachdem hier schon zwei Leute gesagt haben, daß nix mehr geht (danke im Übrigen für die Antworten! ), sollten wir uns eine Alternative ausdenken. Wenn das Wetter so wird, wie heute, wäre ich für Markgröningen. Der Boden ist gefroren, und das bißchen Schnee auf den Dirts kann man weg fegen... oder kratzen  Bei schlechterem Wetter würde ich mich Koni anschließen und nochmal unter die Brücke gehen... war doch recht lustig   

@kailinger
Unter der Brücke könntest Du auch mit Hardtail und nur einer Bremse fahren... der Auslauf ist weit genug! Wir hören uns ja eh' heute abend noch mal...


----------



## sms (20. Dezember 2004)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> so, hab ja nen paar fotos gemacht und hab die magere auslese von fotos die einigermaßen was geworden sind in mein album gestellt.
> 
> bis die tage


Wow, der Tag gestern hatte sich richtig gelohnt.
Das mit dem Bildermachen musst du aber noch üben   , obwohl das einzige Bild, das wirklich gut geworden ist, das ist, auf dem ich abgebildet bin.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (20. Dezember 2004)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @Mittwoch-nach-Schorndorf-Woller
> Ich schätze mal, wir blasen das ab. Nachdem hier schon zwei Leute gesagt haben, daß nix mehr geht (danke im Übrigen für die Antworten! ), sollten wir uns eine Alternative ausdenken. Wenn das Wetter so wird, wie heute, wäre ich für Markgröningen. Der Boden ist gefroren, und das bißchen Schnee auf den Dirts kann man weg fegen... oder kratzen  Bei schlechterem Wetter würde ich mich Koni anschließen und nochmal unter die Brücke gehen... war doch recht lustig
> 
> @kailinger
> Unter der Brücke könntest Du auch mit Hardtail und nur einer Bremse fahren... der Auslauf ist weit genug! Wir hören uns ja eh' heute abend noch mal...


#
Ich hab jetzt schon mehrfach das Gerücht gehört, dass in Esslingen unter ner Brücke ein paar Drithügel stehen (hier ist nicht das SI gemeint!!!!)

Vielleicht weiß ja jemand was da drüber!!!

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## Floater (20. Dezember 2004)

@mittwochsfahrer
könnte mi ab 2
oder aber morgen den ganzen tag


----------



## dangerousD (20. Dezember 2004)

@ra
Danke für den Tipp, aber solange nix verifiziert ist   , fahre ich lieber nach Markgröningen. Da weiß man, was man hat...  

@floater
Werde morgen sicher mit dem Kai(linger) nach MG fahren... kannst gern mitkommen!  Mittwoch ab zwei ist bei mir leider fast schon wieder Schluß, da ich noch anderweitige Verpflichtungen habe


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Dezember 2004)

Ich finde es nicht lustig, wenn sich hier über Freizeit unterhalten wird, während ich meine Zeit auf der Arbeit verbringe  

Ich will mit  HOLT MICH HIER RAUS! 

Bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (20. Dezember 2004)

@Steppi


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Dezember 2004)




----------



## 773H (20. Dezember 2004)

@Steppenwolf 

Ich denke die ersten Videos werde ich morgen Abend ins Netz stellen können. Vielleicht auch schon heute im Laufe des Abends, mal sehen.

Wohin ich sie stelle weiss ich noch nicht. Auf der Homepage ist das Problem mit dem maximalen Transfervolumen. Wenn die halbe Welt die Videos downloaded ist der schnell erreicht. Werd schon ne Lösung finden.


----------



## driver79 (20. Dezember 2004)

@Backwoods

der fliegende geist iust glaub ich Schwandalein. 

@steppi

hab die bilder verkleinert. du kennst das problem mit dem verschieben übers modem bestimmt  .
bilder sind aber nicht wirklich besser. problem war, dass ich ohne blitz fotografiert hab. die mit blitz sind ohne fahrer. 

@Schwandalein

war das erste mal, dass ich fotos vom fahren mit der kamera gemacht hab.
und du kennst ja das sprichwort: übung macht den meister


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Dezember 2004)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> ...dass ich ohne blitz fotografiert hab. die mit blitz sind ohne fahrer....


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (20. Dezember 2004)

@steppi: kannst Du bitte noch die Zeichnungen (mit Maßen, dies nur noch mal für den Dirk) mir zumailen? 

Schon mal vielen Dank.

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Dezember 2004)

@ra

Tut mir Leid aber das ist mir jetzt echt zu spät. Vor einer Woche wäre das gegangen. Ich hab selbst noch einige Sachen zu erledigen und komme nicht dazu. Bin über die Tage auch nicht hier und meinen Skiurlaub muss ich auch vorbereiten. 

Falls ich doch dazu komme, melde ich mich.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (21. Dezember 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @ra
> 
> Tut mir Leid aber das ist mir jetzt echt zu spät. Vor einer Woche wäre das gegangen. Ich hab selbst noch einige Sachen zu erledigen und komme nicht dazu. Bin über die Tage auch nicht hier und meinen Skiurlaub muss ich auch vorbereiten.
> 
> Falls ich doch dazu komme, melde ich mich.



nullo Problemo, nur net huddle, reicht dann auch mitte Januar. Viel Spaß beim Gleitsport,

Grüsse und Happy X-Mas
ra.


----------



## boerni (21. Dezember 2004)

hi hi
na da hab ich ja was verpasst am sonntag. kommt wohl davon wenn man zuviel säuft. naja ich bin jetzt erstmal bist nächstes jahr nicht in stuggi unterwegs und wünsch euch allen ein schönes weihnachtsfest und einen guten rutsch.
bis dann
björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (21. Dezember 2004)

torte ich glaube am anfang waere es besser fuer mich das ich ab grafenau losfahre mit dir dann koennen mir ja  zusammen nach maichingen fahren und du koenntest mir sagen wo ich dann warten soll .hab leider kein licht   hast du vieleicht eine oder keonnte mir eine mitnehmen backwoods du vileieicht


----------



## Koeni (21. Dezember 2004)

So jetzt isses fix. Dirk kommt morgen um 12 Uhr zu mir und dann geht's nochmal rüber zur Brücke. Wer Lust und vorallem Zeit hat ist ein gerngesehener Gast. Wir wollen mal ausprobieren ob's geht, den Kicker noch weiter hoch zu stellen bzw. auf die Kante vor der er am Sonntag stand.


----------



## sms (21. Dezember 2004)

O.k. Koeni,

eine verbindliche Zusage gebe ich jetzt mal nicht.

Aber ich hab morgen so um 9:30 Uhr einen Termin wegen irgendso'ner Impfung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, naja, und wenn danach noch sitzen kann, werd ich vielleicht meinen stinker ins Autochen werfen und unter die Brücke kommen.


----------



## 773H (21. Dezember 2004)

hi jungs,

so, ich hab ein paar sprung-highlights vom sonntag zusammengestellt. ihr braucht den DivX-Codec um die AVIs abzuspielen. 

es sind 4 sequenzen, das ZIP hat 1,4 MB, also auch für alle machbar, die noch mit einem modem unterwegs sind   

http://www.marcomichel.net/download/sprung.zip 

die high-quality-version gebe ich dem zerg wenn er seinen völlig unverdienten urlaub beendet hat.

schöne weihnachten...


----------



## sms (21. Dezember 2004)

@773H




Wie groß ist denn die High-Q-version?


----------



## 773H (21. Dezember 2004)

bei der high-Q hat ein clip bis zu 20MB da das die unkomprimierten DV-Files sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphill-Chiller (21. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

Ihr seid nicht zufällig an den Weihnachtsfeiertagen mit Eurer "Abschußrampe" unter der Brücke, oder?


----------



## Backwoods (21. Dezember 2004)

773H schrieb:
			
		

> bei der high-Q hat ein clip bis zu 20MB da das die unkomprimierten DV-Files sind.




wenn du die ins netz stellst lad ich sie auch runter


----------



## sms (21. Dezember 2004)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du die ins netz stellst lad ich sie auch runter


Ich auch.........


----------



## Koeni (21. Dezember 2004)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Ihr seid nicht zufällig an den Weihnachtsfeiertagen mit Eurer "Abschußrampe" unter der Brücke, oder?



Wie sieht's bei dir am 2. Feiertag aus ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Dezember 2004)

@773H
Danke. Aber bei mir geht nur der erste Film wirklich.
Bei den anderen bewegt sich zwar der Regler aber am Film nix  

@Brückenfahrer 
Muss arbeiten


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (21. Dezember 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht's bei dir am 2. Feiertag aus ?



Hi,

sofern das Wetter es nicht zuläßt im Wald anständig zu fahren, bin ich dabei.


----------



## Backwoods (21. Dezember 2004)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @773H
> Danke. Aber bei mir geht nur der erste Film wirklich.
> Bei den anderen bewegt sich zwar der Regler aber am Film nix



falscher codec und/oder falscher player   

bei mir gehen alle 4   , allerdings nur auf dem einen rechner


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Dezember 2004)

OK OK 
Keine Ahnung warum, aber hier auf der Arbeit läuft es.


----------



## Koeni (22. Dezember 2004)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> O.k. Koeni,
> 
> eine verbindliche Zusage gebe ich jetzt mal nicht.
> 
> ...



Wie schon letztes Mal,  auch heute wieder erst eine halbe Stunde später ==> ca. 13Uhr sind wir da


----------



## sms (22. Dezember 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schon letztes Mal,  auch heute wieder erst eine halbe Stunde später ==> ca. 13Uhr sind wir da


Klasse, dann bleibt mir noch Zeit was zu essen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (22. Dezember 2004)

Mahlzeit,
habe ein kleines Roadgapvideo vom heutigen Tag in meine Galerie gehängt.
(DangerousD hüpft über Straße samt über Koeni)..


----------



## dangerousD (22. Dezember 2004)

@schwandalein
Na sieht ja gar nicht so schlecht aus  Muß aber wohl noch am Style feilen... War auf jeden Fall noch mal lustig heute, so als Jahresabschluß.

Ab morgen weile ich seit langem mal wieder in der Heimat, mal schauen, was der Harz noch so hergibt 

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich Euch allen noch einmal ein frohes Weihnachtsfest , laßt Euch reich beschenken  und achtet auf Eure Hüften  

Bis die Tage,

der D


----------



## Koeni (22. Dezember 2004)

Ja, hat sich nochmal gelohnt. Ich denke, ich mach mal ein kleines Biertischvideo das ich dann verteilen kann.


----------



## sms (22. Dezember 2004)

Jo,
hab grad die 7 Sachen gepackt und jetzt gehts zu Mama badische (*freu*).

Ich denke Ihr kommt über die Fe*u*ertage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alle gut ohne mich zurecht.   

Feiert alle schön und falls man sich dies Jahr nicht mehr sieht...was sehr warscheinlich ist , allen einen Guten Rutsch .


----------



## driver79 (22. Dezember 2004)

@ D

bringst du den schalthebel mit? falls du irgend wann mal wieder nach stuttgart kommen solltest.


----------



## dangerousD (22. Dezember 2004)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> @ D
> 
> bringst du den schalthebel mit? falls du irgend wann mal wieder nach stuttgart kommen solltest.




Hmmm... laß mich mal nachdenken. Mein Mietvertrag läuft unbefristet, ab Januar schreibe ich an meiner Diplomarbeit... ja, ich denke, ich komme zurück  Ich schaue mal, ob ich das Ding finde. Hoffentlich hat niemand aufgeräumt


----------



## 773H (22. Dezember 2004)

@Sonntagsspringer mit Breitbandinternet

Statt der High-Q Versionen hab ich einen kleinen Zusammenschnitt der Sonntag-Sprung-Session ins Netz gestellt. Ist ein Weihnachtsgeschenk für alle, wieder mit DivX abspielbar und 6 MB groß.

http://www.marcomichel.net/download/sprungline_divx.zip 

Ach ja, kann mir einer sagen, wie ich hier im Forum ein Album anlegen kann?

Fröhliche Weihnachten.
Marco


----------



## Koeni (23. Dezember 2004)

@Uphill-Chiller
Bei mir hat sich was geändert, deshalb hab ich jetzt doch am ersten Weihnachtsfeiertag Zeit und nicht am zweiten. Wenn jemand lust hat den Sprung aufzubauen könnten wir das machen. Falls niemand Zeit hat geh ich vielleicht nach Markgröningen oder fahr mal wieder 'ne Runde durch den Wald.

Allen, die dann erstmal nichtmehr hier aktiv sind wünsch ich frohe Weihnachten und 'nen guten Rutsch...

Bis nächstes Jahr, auf das es genauso lustig wird wie dieses(Man, hab ich schon wieder Bock auf Todtnau, B-Mais etc.  )


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Dezember 2004)

@773H
Schön gemacht  
Aber das läuft bei mir zu Hause nicht  Obwohl ich eine neue Version des Divx Players geloaded hab. Na ja was solls.

@All

 Wünsche schöne Weihnachten  und viele  sowie einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Bin dann ab 10.01.05  wieder zum Biken bereit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sofax (23. Dezember 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Uphill-Chiller
> Bei mir hat sich was geändert, deshalb hab ich jetzt doch am ersten Weihnachtsfeiertag Zeit und nicht am zweiten. Wenn jemand lust hat den Sprung aufzubauen könnten wir das machen. Falls niemand Zeit hat geh ich vielleicht nach Markgröningen oder fahr mal wieder 'ne Runde durch den Wald.


@Koni
ich bau den Sprung gerne mit auf bin aber auch für ne Runde durch den Wald gern zu haben - das würde insb. noch dem ganzen Essen bestimmt gut tun! Wie wärs, wenn wir so gegen 11:00 was starten? das wär ganz praktisch, da ich nur so bis 15:30 Zeit hab.
@all
sonst noch jemand dabei?
Ansonsten wünsche ich euch allen alles Gute!!! und bis nächstes Jahr!


----------



## sms (23. Dezember 2004)

@773H
Excellent,
das Video rockt   .  

Ich ernenne dich hiermit zum Videodrehundschnittkönig 2004.
Damit hast du dich erfolgreich für den Videodrehundschnittkönigwettbewerb 2005 qualifiziert  .


----------



## Koeni (23. Dezember 2004)

@Weihnachtsfeiertagsfahrer
Oh je  , meine Verwandten können sich nicht entscheiden.
Jetzt ist wieder alles unsicher. Also sicher sagen kann ich bisher nur, dass ich an einem der beiden Tage bei meiner Tante zum Essen bin und am anderen will ich radeln. Welcher nun welcher sein wird poste ich dann gleich, wenn die Damen und Herren sich entschieden haben  .

Hab ein kleines Video gemacht, einmal AVI(660MB) und eimal MPEG(56MB), mein Brenner wollte leider nur die MPEG-Version brennen. Wer daran interessiert ist kann sich's mal ausleihen(hab keine Lust das so oft zu brennen).


----------



## 773H (23. Dezember 2004)

@Steppenwolf 
Ich hab das Ganze auch als Quicktime mit 360MB. Geb ich dem Zerg auf CD. Falls Du einen anderen Codec brauchst, geb einfach bescheid.

@Schwandalein
Danke. Mit dem Biken hauts bei mir zwar nicht so ganz hin, dafür um so mehr beim Videoschnitt.   

@Sofax und die X-Mas-Fahrer
Also am ersten Weihanchtsfeiertag könnte ich mich evtl. auch für ne Runde durch den Wald loseisen.


----------



## zerg10 (24. Dezember 2004)

@All
Frohe Weihnachten, viele Geschenke und bis demnächst...


----------



## Sofax (24. Dezember 2004)

@x-mas-Fahrer
773H, wir könnten uns ja dann schon hier vor dem Berg in West treffen. Was hältst du von 11:00? Wenn ja, schlag ich vor, wir treffen uns um 11:00 Ecke Hasenbergsteige/Reinsburgstraße.
Koni, was hältst du davon? Hast du nen anderen Vorschlag, mit Biertisch z.B.?
ich schau morgen vorher nochmal hier rein...
cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphill-Chiller (25. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

also wenn ihr später  was mit dem Biertisch vorhabt, dann bin ich dabei. 
Am So bin ich hier unterwegs.


----------



## 773H (25. Dezember 2004)

@Sofax
Alles klar, bin um 11 uhr an der Ecke Hasenbergsteige/Reinsburgstraße. bis dann.


----------



## Koeni (25. Dezember 2004)

Ich bin heute bei meiner Tante und hab deshalb keine Zeit. Falls morgen jemand fahren will, bitte posten.
Viel Spaß heute


----------



## Sofax (25. Dezember 2004)

also ich hätte schon Lust was zu machen. Morgen vielleicht eher etwas später, viell so gegen 14:00? Koni, was hast du dir vorgestellt? Ich bin offen für springen oder vielleich doch eher etwas durch den Wald fahren und ggf. doch den einen oder anderen Höhenmeter zu fahren...
Sag mal bescheid, wies bei dir aussieht.

Sonst noch jemand Interesse?


----------



## Koeni (25. Dezember 2004)

@Sofax
Wald ist mir glaub ich zu siffig(hier regnet's die ganze Zeit)und für Höhenmeter fressen bin ich auch nicht so zu haben.
Hüpfen würde ich schon ein bisschen und die Uhrzeit geht auch in Ordnung.


----------



## Sofax (26. Dezember 2004)

@Koni
bringst du den Biertisch mit und treffen wir uns um 14:00 unter der Friedensbrücke?


----------



## Koeni (26. Dezember 2004)

OK. Kannst du einen Spaten mitbringen? Ich hab keinen.
Sonst kriegen wir das auch ohne hin.

Bis dann


----------



## Sofax (26. Dezember 2004)

@koni
muss für heute leider absagen - hat einen kleinen Getränkeunfall gegeben so dass ich heute noch unabkömmlich bin   
könnte mir aber gut vorstellen es auf morgen zu verschieben .... ??? (habe jetzt Urlaub - bevor ich am Donnerstag in die USA fliege   )


----------



## beat (26. Dezember 2004)

So, ich muss Euch geschwind mit einem netten Gimmick konfrontieren, das ich neulich bei einem unserer Radkuriere an seinem Bike entdeckt habe:

Die "TDE-Aheadsetkappe"


----------



## sms (26. Dezember 2004)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> hat einen kleinen Getränkeunfall gegeben so dass ich heute noch unabkömmlich bin


Oh Gott, du warst das mit dem furchtbaren Verkehrsunfall?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sofax (27. Dezember 2004)

jaja, sogar Fotos wurden gemacht?!?

will jemand heute noch oder morgen fahren, hüpfen o.ä.?


----------



## Koeni (27. Dezember 2004)

@Sofax
Lust hab ich schon, aber leider keine Zeit. Heute lohnt sich's wohl nicht mehr und morgen mittag bin ich im Zirkus auf'm Wasen  .


----------



## sms (28. Dezember 2004)

Mahlzeit,

mensch, wenn das so weiter schneit brauch ich noch ein 
Snowmobil .


----------



## 773H (28. Dezember 2004)

@Sofax
Bin heute superspontan nach dem geschäft ne runde gefahren. war leider keine zeit mehr dir bescheid zu geben. bin dann auch voll in das schneegestöber reingekommen. war dann auch sehr kurz. nur 20km und 400 höhenmeter. 

dir auf jeden fall viel spass in den staaten. hab gelesen, rund um frisco gibt es einige gute trails. na dann lass mal krachen.


----------



## dangerousD (29. Dezember 2004)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit,
> 
> mensch, wenn das so weiter schneit brauch ich noch ein
> Snowmobil .



           

Aber trotzdem:


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (30. Dezember 2004)

Hallo, 

ich hab mich noch mal umgehört wegen dem Gerücht es gäbe eine Strecke unter einer Brücke bei Esslingen. Ich habe mittlerweile eine Wegbeschreibung bekommen, kann aber nicht sagen was das Ding taugt (also die Strecke, nicht die Brücke  ).

Ich werde morgen (Freitag) mal gegen Mittag/Nachmittag da hin fahren und mir das mal ansehen. Ich nehme mein Rädle auf alle mit um ggf. ein wenig zu fahren. 
Wer ist noch dabei? (Koeni, was is'n mit Dir??) kann evt. noch jemanden im Auto mitnehmen. 

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## Koeni (30. Dezember 2004)

@Ra
Geht leider nicht, muss Party vorbereiten  .
Bist du am Sonntag unter der anderen Brücke mit dabei?
Und hast Du meine Mail bezügl. Heubach bekommen?

*Ich hab übrigens die Biertisch-Idee im DDD-Forum gepostet  , mal gespannt was da wieder rumgespackt wird  .*


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (30. Dezember 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Ra
> Geht leider nicht, muss Party vorbereiten  .
> Bist du am Sonntag unter der anderen Brücke mit dabei?
> Und hast Du meine Mail bezügl. Heubach bekommen?
> ...



Bin gerade Stoh-Witwer und für alle Schandtaten zu haben. Brauche aber für Sonntag noch ne Wegbeschreibung, damit ich auch mit dem Auto hinkommen kann. 

Party?, Gibst Du etwas eine Party? .... 

Heubach ist leider nichts angekommen. Ich schicke Dir noch mal meine E-Mail per P.M.

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## Koeni (30. Dezember 2004)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Bin gerade Stoh-Witwer und für alle Schandtaten zu haben. Brauche aber für Sonntag noch ne Wegbeschreibung, damit ich auch mit dem Auto hinkommen kann.
> 
> Party?, Gibst Du etwas eine Party? ....
> 
> ...



Ja, ich mach mit 'nem Kumpel 'ne kleine Party bei ihm zu Hause. Ganz schön teuer hab ich gestern gemerkt  .
Ich hab Euch nicht bescheid gesagt, weil ich dachte Ihr seid alle mit Freundin/Familie zu gange.

Ich hab aber auch am 05.01 Geburtstag, vielleicht mach ich da noch was bei mir zu Hause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (30. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Koeni,

Am Sonntag wär ich evtl. auch mit dabei beim Biertischjumpen - wenn ich darf  Vorausgesetzt es ist genug Auslauf vorhanden, weil ich am HT nur hinten ne Bremse hab. Der DH'ler ist noch zerlegt...

Bekomm ich dann auch ne Wegbeschreibung per Mail? --> Kailinger"ät"gmx.de

Danke und Gruß, Kai


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (30. Dezember 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab aber auch am 05.01 Geburtstag, vielleicht mach ich da noch was bei mir zu Hause



wer am 05.01 in BaWü Geburtstag hat ist Party-Prädestiniert.....also keine Ausreden   

Grüße 
ra.


----------



## Koeni (30. Dezember 2004)

Vielleicht hat der Geldbeutel noch eine Ausrede parat 

Übrigens, wer hat noch am 05.01?

Antwort: DJ Bobo


----------



## zerg10 (31. Dezember 2004)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hat der Geldbeutel noch eine Ausrede parat
> 
> Übrigens, wer hat noch am 05.01?
> 
> Antwort: DJ Bobo



Wow, da biste ja in bester Gesellschaft  . 
Bin am Sonntag (14:00 Uhr ?) evtl. mit dabei, diesmal sogar mit Bike. Muss mal testen, ob mein gebrochener Zeh sowas mitmacht ...

@RA.
Deine DVDs sind feddich, könnte ich dann mitbringen ...


----------



## dangerousD (31. Dezember 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, da biste ja in bester Gesellschaft  .
> Bin am Sonntag (14:00 Uhr ?) evtl. mit dabei, diesmal sogar mit Bike. Muss mal testen, ob mein gebrochener Zeh sowas mitmacht ...



Wie jetzt? Ist Dir beim Rumstehen der Zeh abgebrochen?  Und ich sag's immer wieder: im Alter ist das so eine Sache mit der Knochendichte  Gute Besserung jedenfalls!

@koni
Party? Am Mittwoch? Na da bin ich doch dabei  Bin ab Dienstag nachmittag wieder im Ländle und habe den Rest der Woche noch frei...   


@all
Dies ist wohl mein letztes Posting... für dieses Jahr   

Wünsche Euch allen einen guten und vor allem sturzfreien Rutsch ins neue Jahr! Das mit den guten Vorsätzen klären wir später


----------



## FXO (31. Dezember 2004)

HILFE!!! Hab gerade versucht meine Kurbel abzuziehen, dabei ist nir das Gewinde ausgerissen, ich hab also keine möglichkeit mehr den abzieher anzusetzen...was kann man da machen??? krieg ich die kurbel noch irgendwie runter???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOX (31. Dezember 2004)

Also da gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Mit der Kurbel mit lockerer Schraube auf einer Rüttelpiste fahren (über Wiese oder so) und immer schön die Kurbel abwechselnd vor und zurück belasten. Nach ein paar Minuten wird sie locker und Du kannst sie mit der Hand abnehmen.

2. Zum Fahrradladen gehen. Die haben ein Spezialwerkzeug, dass die Kurbel über Hebelwirkung abziehen kann, dabei geht aber sehr wahrscheinlich die Kurbel kaputt (verbiegt sich). Wenn selbst das nicht mehr hilft, Kurbel aufflexen und von der Welle ziehen.

Wie du siehst, ist Nr.1 die einzige Möglichkeit, die Kurbel weiterhin zu verwenden 

Gruß Gerd


----------



## FXO (31. Dezember 2004)

ok, danke für den tip...da die kurbel ihre zeit sowieso hinter sicht hat werd ich versuchen sie abhebeln zu lassen...


----------



## mantra (31. Dezember 2004)

Tach Mädels,

schaut ja gut aus was Ihr da in letzter Zeit für Aktions reist! Wenn ich wieder in Stuggi bin, hab ich auch mal Bock auf Biertisch!

Ich wünsch Euch auf jeden Fall mal allen ein Guten Rutsch und trinkt nicht zuviel ;-)

MfG Robert


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (31. Dezember 2004)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @RA.
> Deine DVDs sind feddich, könnte ich dann mitbringen ...



ja dann schon mal herzlichen Dank. Dann sehen wir uns am Sonntag. 

@all: war heute doch nicht in Esslingen. Wenn jemand morgen Nachmittag schon wieder einen klaren Kopf haben sollte ruhig mal Bescheid geben. Vielleicht können wir ja am Samstag Nachmittag das Gelände mal antesten. 

Grüsse Ra.


----------



## driver79 (31. Dezember 2004)

@ ra

wär morgen dabei. allerdings warscheinlich nur zum schaun und fotos machen   .


@all

nen guten rutsch


----------



## Koeni (1. Januar 2005)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jemand morgen Nachmittag schon wieder einen klaren Kopf haben sollte ruhig mal Bescheid geben.



Davon bin ich noch ein kleines Stückchen entfernt, aber um 13Uhr aufstehen an Neujahr ist ja wie am Werktag um 5Uhr aufstehen  .
Ich muss jetzt gleich die Rückstände von der (gar sehr lustigen)Party aufräumen.
Wer kommt morgen unter die Brücke?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (1. Januar 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Davon bin ich noch ein kleines Stückchen entfernt, aber um 13Uhr aufstehen an Neujahr ist ja wie am Werktag um 5Uhr aufstehen  .
> Ich muss jetzt gleich die Rückstände von der (gar sehr lustigen)Party aufräumen.
> Wer kommt morgen unter die Brücke?



Hab mir gesterm selbst den Helm so verbogen, dass ich bis 15.00 h flach gelegen bin. 

Ich komme morgen unter die Brücke. 

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## Koeni (1. Januar 2005)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir gesterm selbst den Helm so verbogen, dass ich bis 15.00 h flach gelegen bin.




 


Wir sind ab 11Uhr da.


Bis dann


----------



## Kailinger (1. Januar 2005)

Ich schau, das ich auch so um elfe rum da bin. Koni, kannst Du mir mal Deine Hendinummer per Mail oder so schicken, bloß falls ich was nicht find.....

Danke, Gruß Kai

Achso, wegen der kaputten Kurbel abziehen: Universalabzieher aus der Autowerkstatt. Damit gehts auch öfters.

Sowas:
http://www.mercateo.com/q?query=abzieher&catcat=root-MC001


----------



## torte (2. Januar 2005)

Die Brücke wie immer ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (2. Januar 2005)

Hallo Neujahrspringer,

hab' gerade beim Brötchenholen feststellen müssen, dass mein Fuß noch nicht in die Bikeschuhe passen will. Muss also mein Comingout als Hardtail-Bierkicker-Springer verschieben   

@Ra.
Das mit den DVDs wird dann wohl heute nix...

Euch viel Spass natürlich,
Matthias


----------



## driver79 (2. Januar 2005)

hab mal wieder versucht fotos zu machen. nen paar mehr oder weniger gelúngene sind in meinem album.


----------



## Sandi (2. Januar 2005)

So war schon lange nimmer hier im Forum, und hab auch schon ewig nicht mehr hier rein geguckt...

also erstmal wünsch ich euch allen noch ein schönes und am Besten verletzungsfreies neues Jahr! 

wo ist denn die Brücke?! Sieht echt nett aus, da würde ich auch gern mal mitspringen  

Gruß Sandi

@Koni: Diesen Satz hier bitte erst am 5.1. lesen: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag  
Ich schreibs halt jetzt schonmal, weil ichs sonst vergesse


----------



## Kailinger (2. Januar 2005)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> hab mal wieder versucht fotos zu machen. nen paar mehr oder weniger gelúngene sind in meinem album.



Hajo, geht doch! Danke! Am Style meines Gesichtsausdruckes beim Hüpfen muss ich wohl noch gesondert feilen....


----------



## Koeni (3. Januar 2005)

Sandi schrieb:
			
		

> So war schon lange nimmer hier im Forum, und hab auch schon ewig nicht mehr hier rein geguckt...
> 
> also erstmal wünsch ich euch allen noch ein schönes und am Besten verletzungsfreies neues Jahr!
> 
> ...



Ich hab nix gelesen  .

Das ist die Brücke der A8 zwischen Kreuz Stuttgart und Leonberger Dreieck(Friedensbrücke). Du kannst gerne mal vorbei schauen und deinen Bruder mitbringen.

Dir auch ein schönes neues Jahr, vielleicht sieht man sich mal ein bischen öfter und Ihr kommt mal mit nach Todtnau oder so?


----------



## Koeni (3. Januar 2005)

So, wieder ich.
Also, ich denke, dass ich an meinem Geburtstag schon was mach bei mir.
Wenn's mir nicht zu stressig wird noch die Bude vorher sauber zu machen. Ich bin halt morgen mit 5 Mädels    beim Snowboarden bzw. Ski fahren und hab da dann keine Zeit.
Da würd ich dann eben 'nen Kasten Bier hinstellen und zwei Partypizzas oder so, also nix besonderes.

Wer Lust hätte zu kommen, der soll mir noch bescheid sagen, damit ich ungefähr weiß mit wievielen Leuten ich rechnen muss(außer den 5 Mädels  ).

Ganz sicher bin ich mir dann hws morgen abend. Da würde ich dann nochmal posten.


----------



## driver79 (3. Januar 2005)

@ ra

brücke is gechekt. is nen kleiner skatepark. wär glaub ich ne überlegung wert, wenns schlechtes wetter hat oder schon dunkel is.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (3. Januar 2005)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> @ ra
> 
> brücke is gechekt. is nen kleiner skatepark. wär glaub ich ne überlegung wert, wenns schlechtes wetter hat oder schon dunkel is.



Danke für 's gucken. Wir können ja mal Donnerstag / Freitag schauen wie's Wetter wird. Is vielleicht ne alternative zum Bierbankhüpfen (bzw. Kickerspielen siehe DDD)

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## plusminus (4. Januar 2005)

Hi
auf Empfehlung vom ra.bretzeln hab ich mich hier mal angemeldet weil er meinte hier wären viele nette Leute aus der Umgebung rund um BB.
Kurz zu mir: Ich bin der Axel, bald 19 Jahre alt, gehe noch zur Schule und mach da hoffentlich im April mein ABI.
Ich fahre seit Sommer 2003 Hardtrail. Hauptsächlich war/bin ich auf Schotterstrecken im Schönbuch unterwegs, rundums Goldersbachtal.
Singletrail- bzw, Geländeerfahrung habe ich kaum, da ich nicht weiß wo es entsprechende Strecken hat.
Würde mich freuen wenn ich mal ne Runde mit nen paar Leutz von euch drehen könnte. Bin allerdings immer nur für Sachen in der näheren Umgebung von BB zu haben da ich kein Auto besitze 
Gruß und bis denne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (4. Januar 2005)

@ plusminus

willkommen bei den "cc"-fahrenden sonntagsfahrern  


@ ra

wie wärs mit ner kleinen "cc" runde am fk und dann wenns dunkel wird mitm auto richtung esslingen und dort nen bischen dillern. alles unter der voraussetzung, dass ich nicht nach holland   fahr. genaueres in den nächten tagen

@ koni's party user

biete mich mal als taxidriver an. vielleicht fällts dann einigen leichter zu kommen


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (4. Januar 2005)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> @ plusminus
> 
> willkommen bei den "cc"-fahrenden sonntagsfahrern
> 
> ...




@ plusminus
ja dann mal willkommen bei den Sonntagsfahrern. Wenn wir uns weiter weg treffen kann ich Dich evtl. mit dem Auto mitnehmen. 

@ driver,
hört sich gut an, sofern ich Zeit hätte wäre ich dabei. Wann willst Du denn los? Wie schaut's mit Freitag aus?
Habe gerade von einem Kumpel gehört das der Skatpark unter der Brücke 
abends beleuchtet ist und sich da auch einige BMX rumtreiben.
Soll gar nicht so übel sein. 
Ich muß halt morgen noch arbeiten werde aber wohl gegen 15.30 h den Hammer fallen lassen. 

Betr. Koeni's Party, findet denn tatsächlich eine statt? 

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (4. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

wie ich vielen von Euch bereits verbal (beim Biertischkickerspingen) erzählt hab, entwickelt sich das Projekt um die Böblinger MTB Strecke ständig weiter ohne dass ich jetzt hier jedemal was poste. Zur Zeit sind wir dabei Sponsoren für die finanzielle Unterstützung zu suchen und anzuschreiben. 
Betreffend der Erde haben wir bereits dank eines Vereinsmitglieds eine Lösung gefunden um kosten(los) günstig, uns Aushub liefern zu lassen. 

Das nächst Treffen findet am Mittwoch den 19.01.05 beim Vereinsheim des RKV in Böblingen statt. Entweder werden wir die Räumlichkeiten des Vereins nutzen oder in der Pizzaria uns einrichten. 
Beim dem Treffen werden wir noch einmal genau klären wie das Fundament und die Schnittstelle der Startrampe aussehen wir. Wahrscheinlich wird der Zimmermann des Vereins anwesen sein um mit unserem Statiker (Du bist gemeint Steppi   ) dies zu klären. Desweiteren wollen wir genau festlegen welche Hügel wo stehen sollen, die Position ausmessen und markieren damit die LKW's wissen wo sie abladen können. Nehmt also entsprechendes Schuhwerk mit, um auf der Wiese (naß) rumzulaufen.

Bitte gebt mir bis Montag den 17.01 Bescheid ob Ihr kommen wollt damit ich ggf. enstprechend den Platz organisieren. 

Ich bin von Samstag den 08.01 bis 16.01 "offline" und meld mich dann wenn ich wieder da bin. 

Würde mich freuen wenn Ihr wieder zahlreich erscheint und Eure konstruktive Meinung einbringt. 

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## plusminus (4. Januar 2005)

was? ne mtb-strecke in bb??
fedde sache.
das RKV is da bei den Tennisplätzen hinten an der Wendeplatte oder?
Ist die Strecke dann auch dort aufm Feld geplant oder wie?
Also ich würd gern mithelfen wenn ma mich brauchen kann 

Schönen Abend noch!!!


Oder is das untem beim DaGianni drin??


----------



## Koeni (4. Januar 2005)

So Jungs. Ich hab mich jetzt entschieden doch nur im "kleinen Kreis" zu feiern, weil ich sonst so vielen Leuten bescheid sagen müsste und ich auch nicht weiß, wie die alle zusammen passen würden.
Ich hoffe Ihr versteht das und habt mich trotzdem noch lieb  .

Falls wir uns in den nächsten Tagen mal sehen schmeiß ich 'ne Runde.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (4. Januar 2005)

plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> was? ne mtb-strecke in bb??
> fedde sache.
> das RKV is da bei den Tennisplätzen hinten an der Wendeplatte oder?
> Ist die Strecke dann auch dort aufm Feld geplant oder wie?
> ...



Du bist natürlich herzlich willkommen. Der RKV ist bei der Feuerwache in BB im Röhrer Weg. Ich glaube DaGianni ist der Name der Pizzaria. 
Ich denke wir sehen uns noch vor dem 19.01, dann kann ich Dir alles erklären. 

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (4. Januar 2005)

@Ra
Ich würde schon kommen, kann es aber noch nicht genau sagen, weil meine Mama da Geburtstag hat und ich nicht weiß ob da was geplant ist.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (4. Januar 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> weil ich sonst so vielen Leuten bescheid sagen müsste



brauchst Du doch nicht, wir wissen doch Bescheid.......  

Dann feier mal schön.

Die Glückwünsche gibt's dann erst morgen.

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## sms (4. Januar 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Falls wir uns in den nächsten Tagen mal sehen schmeiß ich 'ne Runde.


Auf dem Biertisch?


----------



## mantra (5. Januar 2005)

Na dann mal alles gute zum Geburtstag Koni!!!                        

MfG Robert


----------



## Sandi (5. Januar 2005)

von mir auch alles GUte zum Geburtstag


----------



## zerg10 (5. Januar 2005)

@Koni
Dann auch von mir einen    und viele . Und demnächst auf ein   ... 
Geht jetzt mit Riesenschritten auf die 30 zu


----------



## dangerousD (5. Januar 2005)

@koni
Jetzt auch noch mal öffentlich: heppi börsdey!   Und viel Spaß beim Feiern! Ich komme dann mal unangemeldet vorbei, um zu sehen, was Du mit den fünf Mädels anstellst 

@Feiertags-Nutzer
Männers, wie sieht es mit ein bißchen Rad fahren am morgigen Donnerstag aus? Wäre für alles offen, was unter Brücken oder auf BMX-Bahnen/Dirts abgeht... mein Fully habe ich der letzten Woche oft genug bewegt, will jetzt mal wieder auf's Zweitrad steigen  Insbesondere der Skatepark in Esslingen würde mich reizen


----------



## driver79 (5. Januar 2005)

@ ra/dangerousd

hab heut keine zeit mehr um noch rad zu fahren. das die brücke beleuchtet ist stimmt, deswegen dachte ich auch erst ne cc runde zu drehn un dann zur brücke.

hab am donnerstag/freitag zeit. wollte so um 13:30 uhr zur cc-runde starten. dann, wie schon geschrieben nach esslingen. von mir aus können wir auch später losfahren   .

dirk ich werd mich morgen vormittag mal telefonisch bei dir melden. cc-fahren fällt bei dir ja höchstwarscheinlich aus. aber wenn einigermaßen trocken is könnten wir auch nach mg.


@koni

nochmal


----------



## tde (5. Januar 2005)

@all: bin auch wieder im Land und gleich mit Erkältung.   Werde dennoch wohl am So mit einem Kumpel fahren. Wie immer eher früh am Morgen und wie gewohnt tourenschwuchtelig    Frauenkopf, Richtung Leonberg oder so. Runde ist für jeden offen, bei Interesse bitte kurz bescheid geben.

@Koeni: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 2?ten (Hauptsache, das Rad ist nicht älter, als man selbst)


----------



## Koeni (5. Januar 2005)

tde schrieb:
			
		

> @Koeni: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 2?ten (Hauptsache, das Rad ist nicht älter, als man selbst)



Es ist der 24ste.


Danke allen für die Glückwünsche   

Ob ich morgen schon wieder radeln gehe weiß ich nicht, aber übermorgen vielleicht? Wir müssen auch mal zum Waldetrail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3x3cution3r (5. Januar 2005)

Hi Koeni

Alles Gute natürlich von den Schorndorfern    



> Re: Team Suicycle
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Wir sind morgen dort 
wenn bock lets rock

wenn de ne wegbeschreibung brauchst

dann meld dich 

bis denn   

Gruß Patrick & Stefan


----------



## beat (5. Januar 2005)

Hey Koeni!

Auch vom "Mighty Frauenkopf" gehen beste Wünsche an Dich raus. Alles Gute!

beat


----------



## Onkel R (5. Januar 2005)

@ kony alles gute auch von mir.  

Meld dich doch mal wegen deinem rechener bei mir bin grad krank und deswegen weniger auf achse!


----------



## plusminus (5. Januar 2005)

@kony: alles gute.



@ll: fährt jemand von euch ne marzocchi marathon sl?? im TechTalk antwortet niemand so recht 
welche Gabel könntet Ihr mir den für mein Hardtrail empfehlen? Will im Frühjahr/Sommer bissle "Tuning" betreiben. Scheibenbremse vorne, gescheite Kurbeln und natürlich ne Gabel. Hab bisher net Manitou Magnum (Jahrgang 2000/01) mit 74 oder 80mm.

Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## sms (5. Januar 2005)

Mahlzeit,

ich hab sogar einen Kuchen gebacken:


----------



## beat (5. Januar 2005)

Hey plusminus!

Ich habe gerade eine Marathon SL gekauft, fahren werde ich sie allerdings erst in ca. 6-8 Wochen. Über die letzten Jahre hinweg wurde in den einschlägigen Fachmagazinen immer wieder behauptet, dass die Marathon SL sehr wartungsarm sei. Dieses Kriterium wird ja auch immer wieder gerne fast generell allen Forken des italienischen Federgabelherstellers zugesprochen. Neben einigen nicht unwesentlichen anderen Features war das auch für mich ein entscheidendes Kaufargument. Mit Deinem etwas höherem Gewicht dürfte es wohl auch keine größeren Probleme geben. Allerdings mit der angesprochenen Scheibenbremse, denn die MZ-Cross Country-Forken sind alle nur für 160-mm Scheiben zugelassen. Und die Louise FR hat vorne mindestens eine 180er-Scheibe. Von Experimenten kann ich nur abraten.

Gruß
beat


----------



## dangerousD (5. Januar 2005)

@driver
Jau, CC fällt aus, wenn ich mit dem HT anrücke...  Wir klären das dann morgen fernmündlich. Notfalls erst MG und dann ES, um den Tag richtig auszunutzen 

@koni
Solltest Du morgen noch nicht wieder fit sein , können wir ja Freitag mal den "Walde-Trail" unter die Stollen nehmen. Oder dann halt am WE mal hin fahren... hörte sich jedenfalls vielversprechend an. Endlich mal wieder ein bißchen Action!


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (5. Januar 2005)

@driver: hab gerade mit dem Thomas geschwätzt, wenn's morgen net von oben nass wird wären wir um 13.30 h am FK dabei. Ob's anschließend noch nach Esslingen reicht müssen wir mal sehen. 

@plusminus: wenn Du mitkommen willst, kann ich Dich im Auto mitnehmen. Meld Dich einfach mal. 

@Schwandalein: was is'n mit Dir, so wie ich Dich kenne läßt Du Dir den FK net entgehen.

@ DD: wäre am Freitag evtl. auch mit dabei, gern auch mal wieder MG wenn's da net zu matischig is. 
Du hast mal was von einer Kettenführung erzählt, hast Du die noch und würdest Du dich von Ihr trennen? würde die an mein Dirt-Bike passen? Bin's leid dass mir ständig die Kette runterspringt. 

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## Koeni (6. Januar 2005)

So, die Party ist vorbei und war echt ein Erfolg und da sie nich bis fünf morgens ging, bin ich morgen vielleicht sogar fit. Allerdings würde ich dann eher zum "Walde-Trail" gehen, weil ich für die nächsten Tage auch dem-wieder halbwegs genesenen Jakob-versprochen hab mal 'ne Kickersession zu machen und auch nicht so arg viel Zeit zum Biken hab.

@3x3
Ich schreib dir jetzt mal 'ne PM zwecks Wegbeschreibung


Nochmal danke für die Glückwünsche und den leckeren Kuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (6. Januar 2005)

@ra: ne des wird wohl nix. Muss morgen ja dieses Programm im Rathaus veranstalten, das geht mindestens bis 14 Uhr. Sry, nen andern mal gerne. Aber ich werd mich dann nach ner Woche des Krankseins mal wieder aufs Hardtrail schwingen und ne kleine Runde im Schönbuch drehen. Man muss ja wieder richtig reinkommen nach der Weihnachtspause die sich in eine Erkältungspause verlängert hat 

@beat: vielen Dank für die Tipps. Mit der normalen Louise müsste das aber zu machen sein oder? Die stoppt nen 80kg Fahrer glaub schon noch recht gut. Hat die Marathon SL eigentlich nen LockOut vom Lenker aus?

@ll:hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Ronin von Magura? Die is ja für alle Scheiben bis 210mm zugelassen.

Wünsche allen die da morgen mitfahren viel Spaß und vor allem gutes Wetter.
Bis denne,
Gute Nacht


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (6. Januar 2005)

plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> @ra: ne des wird wohl nix. Muss morgen ja dieses Programm im Rathaus veranstalten, das geht mindestens bis 14 Uhr.
> 
> @ll:hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Ronin von Magura? Die is ja für alle Scheiben bis 210mm zugelassen.



Warum willste denn so ne große Bremse haben? Nur weil bei Tests unter extremer Beanspruchung die kleineren Scheiben einige Schwächen gezeigt haben? Das wird duch die Zeitungen und Werbung vollkommen überbewertet. Ich persönlich bin sogar der Meinung beim cc-Hardtail braucht man eigenlich keine Scheibe. Probiere die brachiale Bremspower einer großen Scheibe erst mal auf einem anderen Rad aus.

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## Koeni (6. Januar 2005)

Hallihallo  
Ich geh heute nicht radeln. Ist mir zu ungemütlich und nach Esslingen ist mir zu weit(ist das eigentlich Oberesslingen? Da war ich mit 13 nämlich immer mit dem Skateboard unterwegs)

falls jemand fahren geht wünsche ich viel Spaß, ich muss jetzt aufräumen  .


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (6. Januar 2005)

@driver: steht der Termin heute um 13.30 h am FK? Kann Dich auch net übers Handy erreichen. Bitte meld Dich mal damit ich ein bisschen planen kann. Ich schick Dir noch mal meine Tel per PM
Bis nacher

ra.


----------



## Floater (6. Januar 2005)

nachträglich auch noch    an koni!


----------



## plusminus (6. Januar 2005)

@ra: ne geht mir mehr um die Erfahrung mit der Ronin als mit der großen Disk.
Glaub ne 180er würd mir locker reichen. Ich würde mal gerne meine HS33 in Kombination mit einer Keramikfelge ausprobieren. Weil wenn das gut funktioniert dann kauf ich mir nen DT-Laufradsatz mit Hügi/Competition und der DT-4.1 Ceramic. Oder kann mir da jemand was besseres empfehlen?

Viel Spaß an alle die gerade aufm Trail sind.
Fahr glaub gleich auch los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (6. Januar 2005)

plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> @beat: vielen Dank für die Tipps. Mit der normalen Louise müsste das aber zu machen sein oder? Die stoppt nen 80kg Fahrer glaub schon noch recht gut. Hat die Marathon SL eigentlich nen LockOut vom Lenker aus?



Die normale Louise haben unsere Kurierfahrer hier in Stuttgart für MAGURA nun schon über ein Jahr ausgiebig getestet und für gut befunden  . Wenn Du kein Downhill und härteres Freeride, bzw. Springen fahren willst reichen auch bei Deinem Gewicht diese Bremse und Gabel volkommen aus. Die Marathon ist eh eine Race-Gabel und nur für Touren und Cross Country gedacht. In Verbindung mit der 160er-Scheibe der normalen Louise entstehen hier keine Probleme. Es gibt wohl einen Lockout-Lenkerbedienhebel für die Marathon SL, den ich mir demnächst auch holen werde. Über Preis und Erhältlichkeit/Lieferbarkeit bin ich allerdings noch nicht unterrichtet. Zum Thema MAGURA-Gabeln: Sie bieten zwar nicht ein System wie Marzocchis ECC an, die Gabeln sind aber auch absolut ein heißer Tip. MAGURA-Gabeln haben viele tolle Features, wie z. B. die Inlets an den Ausfallenden zum Schutz vor Korossion und exakten Passung gerade bei Scheibenbremsen. Außerdem kannst Du jede x-beliebige Scheibengröße montieren, und die Gabeln gelten als ungemein steif. Die neuen Federungssysteme sollen auch einiges hermachen. Allerdings habe ich vor ca. 6 Jahren negative Erfahrungen mit der Dichtigkeit der damaligen Luftgabel gemacht. Laut MAGURA sind diese Probleme aber schon längst kein Thema mehr, und im Fall der Fälle hat man bei MAGURA natürlich den besten Service der Welt.
Naja, beides feine Gabelhersteller - Du hast die Qual der Wahl!

Gruß
beat


----------



## plusminus (6. Januar 2005)

beat schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast die Qual der Wahl!



Dieser kleine Satz bringt meine Situation voll auf den Punkt.
Wenn mir der ra empfiehlt meine HS33 zu behalten und ich mit den Keramikfelgen gut bedient bin dann hätte ich noch Geld für ne gescheite Gabel übrig.
Ich kenne halt fast nur die Rezessionen von den "Fach-Magazinen". Aber die fahren die Parts ja auch nur nen paar Wochen und fast nie ne ganze Saison (wie sie des wohl bei der Marathon SL gemacht haben).
Aber da ich eh fast nie großartig rumspringe (habs zumindest noch nie ausprobiert  ) wäre die ja eigentlich geeignet. Über die Magura Ronin80 finde ich überall nur negative Kritiken in Sachen Federungsverhalten.....


Boah, hab grad mal bei www.actionsports.de nach Laufrädern geschaut (http://www.actionsports.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=71_80&products_id=205) da Zahl ich für nen kompletten Satz mit Keramikfelgen fast 600 da fliegt mir ja fast das Blech weg. Für das Geld hätt ich damals fast schon mein komplettes Rad bekommen......


----------



## beat (6. Januar 2005)

Also wenn Du mich fragst: Ceramic-Felgen kosten nur viele viele . Da lohnt es sich schon mehr dieses Geld in eine gute Disc zu stecken. Klar braucht ein CC-Fahrer so lange er unter ~85 Kilo wiegt keine 180er-Scheibe. Aber Discs bremsen ungemein besser, sehen besser aus, machen weniger Dreck, keinen Felgenverschleiss, ... . Gerade bei Nässe ist die Bremskraft einfach nicht zu vergleichen, da kommst Du auch mit Ceramic-Felgen nicht ran. Ich hatte vor Jahren selber einen Satz mit HS33. Zweifellos war das schon eine nette Sache. Die sahen schön aus, bremsten auch etwas besser, und waren relativ leicht. Aber nie und nimmer würde ich heute meine Discs dagegen eintauschen wollen. Und mittlerweile kann man auch endlich ziemlich ordentliche Discs kaufen, siehe MAGURA!
Zum anderen Thema: Luftgabeln sind halt immer so eine Sache, und ich bin da auch immer noch sehr skeptisch. Wenn Du dieses Risiko scheust musst Du halt auf eine reine Öl-/Stahlfedergabel ausweichen. Da gibt es teilweise auch ganz nette Sachen von Marzocchi & Co.. Sind dann halt meistens etwas schwerer.
Bei ebay gab es bis vor kurzem noch die Marathon SL für ~330 . Bei H&S ist sie noch für ~499  zu haben. Wenn dir das mit der Lenkerfernbedienung nicht so wichtig ist wäre vielleicht auch die MX Comp in den verschiedenen Versionen (100, 120 mm) mit ETA für Dich interessant. Ist dann halt etwas schwerer.


----------



## plusminus (6. Januar 2005)

Ich glaub ich langsam schon gar keine Lust mehr irgendwas an meinem jetzigen Rad zu verändern.
Können mir wenigstens die XT04-Kurbel und das X9 (mein Geldbeutel is halt bissle schmal) Schaltwerk empfholen werden?
Wegen der Gabel muss ich dann nochmal schaun was ich so genau für Akzente setzen will


----------



## Floater (6. Januar 2005)

plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub ich langsam schon gar keine Lust mehr irgendwas an meinem jetzigen Rad zu verändern.
> Können mir wenigstens die XT04-Kurbel und das X9 (mein Geldbeutel is halt bissle schmal) Schaltwerk empfholen werden?
> Wegen der Gabel muss ich dann nochmal schaun was ich so genau für Akzente setzen will




kommt natürlich ganz drauf an, was du jetzt für ein schaltwerk montiert hast, generell find ich die sram schaltwerke ganz schnuckelig(1:1 übersetzung, kein klapppern gegen kettenstrebe). aber wenn du ein shimano system montiert hast wirds umrüsten teuer und wenn du ein sram schaltwerk hast, das noch anständig funktioniert lohnt sichs auch nicht(einfach abwarten, bis es mal abbricht  ).
zur bremsenfrage hier mal noch mein senf:
solange du unentschlossen bist bleib doch bei der hs33, ist doch ne super bremse und in bezug auf stressfreiheit und standfestigkeit eigentlich unerrreicht(und so wie du deinen fahrstil beschrieben hast wird dir die bremskraft auch noch ne weile reichen, richtig mehr brauchst eigentlich vor allem auf langen steilen abfahrten- schau dir doch mal die trial fahrer an, die haben auch alle maguras). keramikfelgen kosten eigentlich auch nur viel und bringen wenig(bis aufs verglasen und abplatzen der beschichtung), lieber mal mit den tuning belägen von magura rumprobieren und felge ab und an putzen (alkohol, scheibenbremsreiniger, beläge mit feinem schmirgelpapier).


----------



## plusminus (6. Januar 2005)

ok, ich glaub ich entscheide mich jetzt mal spontan dazu die HS33 weiterzu nutzen 

Würdet ihr mir empfehlen die Naben von LX auf Hügi umzurüsten? Und lohnt es sich, nachdem ich letztes Jahr gezwungener weise schon Hinten die Maivc717 ranbasteln musste, das gleiche auch am Vorderrad zu tun? Da lungert gerade noch Rigida ZAC 19 oder so.
Ich höre auch immer, dass die Hügi-Naben eine gewisse Geräuschcharakteristik haben, kann die mal einer beschreiben?
@floater: gerade habe ich ne komplette LX-Ausstattung ausm Jahre 00 oder 01. Hab 2003 ein altes Focus-Modell gekauft. Wurde mir von den Werkstattkollegen (hab beim Kaiser in BB währrend den Sommerferien gearbeitet) empfohlen da es ne gute Ausstattung hat. Sonst würd ich vielleicht eher auf nen altes XTR umrüsten, das schaltet ja auch sehr genial.
Dankö.

Ist echt nett hier
@ra: Vielen Dank für den Tipp, auch wenn wir bisher noch kein einziges mal gefahren sind. Werde nächste Woche mit nem Kumpel die Halterung fürs Licht austüfteln. Wenn dann noch meine Akkus vom Reichelt kommen könnten wir ja auch mal nen NightRide in Angriff nehmen.

Gruß an alle und schönene abend (gehe Snookern, mentaler Ausgleich  )


----------



## boerni (6. Januar 2005)

servus, bin wieder inder stadt.
erstmal herzlichen glückwunsch koeni.
würd mal gern wissen ob schon irgendwer irgendetwas für sonntag geplant hat.  würde mich dann gern einklincken.
bis dann 
björn


----------



## driver79 (6. Januar 2005)

@ra / dangerousD

sorry. mit morgen fahren wird nix. muß kurzfristig nen paar tage weg. meld mich wieder wenn ich da bin.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (6. Januar 2005)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> @ra / dangerousD
> 
> sorry. mit morgen fahren wird nix. muß kurzfristig nen paar tage weg. meld mich wieder wenn ich da bin.



kein Problem, habe mich eh entschieden morgen schon zum boarden zu fahren. 

@+- : gestatte mir noch einen letzten Tipp bevor das hier noch in ein Tech Talk ausartet. Laß Dein Rädle so wie es ist, wenn was kaputt geht tausch es aus. Selbst teure Teile ändern net so viel an der Charakteristik Deines Rädles. Komm bei uns ein paar mal mit wenn wir auf Singel-Trails unterwegs sind und dann wirst Du irgenwann auch mal Lust auf ein Fully bekommen. Dann nimmst Du Dein gespartes Geld und kaufst Dir (von mir aus auch gebraucht) ein Fully das dann wirklich eine ganz anderes Fahrgefühl bringt. 
Du wirst sehen, dass ich recht hab   


so, meld mich ab, bin bis zum 16.01 offline.

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## torte (6. Januar 2005)

ich hab mir doch gedacht das da noch etwas war   

Koeni, nachträglich aaaaaaaaaaaaaales gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (6. Januar 2005)

Da der Ra und Chris mich für morgen versetzt haben, werde ich bei wenig Wind vielleicht noch mal nach Markgröningen gehen. Allein. So, damit Ihr's alle wißt  Falls doch jemand mit will (ich dachte an späteren Nachmittag), einfach mal anklingeln. Meine Nummer dürften ja inzwischen fast alle haben...

@boerni
Wegen Sonntag: mal schauen. Lust hätte ich schon, bislang aber noch keinen Plan. Eventuell könnte man ja (wenn es nicht zu feucht ist) die Strecke vom Walde mal antesten.

BTW: Walde, kannst Du mir mal eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung per PM zukommen lassen??? Danke!!!

Bei Regen würde ich mir auch den Skatepark in Esslingen mal anschauen wollen, der ist überbrückt (lustiges Wortspiel, oder?) Oder halt wieder mit Koni's Tisch spielen gehen. Mal schauen... Vielleicht äußert sich ja noch mal jemand zum Thema. Bis auf durch den Schlamm fahren bin ich für alles offen...


----------



## plusminus (6. Januar 2005)

@ra: werd deinen Tipp glaub beherzigen. Ist auf jeden Fall die billigste Variante, zumindest jetzt.
Aber, dass ich mich vom Hardtrailfahren trenne glaube ich nicht wirklich  (noch nicht). Vielleicht könnt ihr mich ja überzeugen.

In diesem Sinne: Gute Nacht


----------



## Koeni (7. Januar 2005)

Bin gerade mit'm Walde am ICQen und wir werden wohl morgen zum Trail gehen und uns dort so um zehn treffen. Wenn sich was ändert, sag ich gleich bescheid

Wer kommt mit?

Anfahrtsbeschreibung hab ich

@danger
Wir werden wohl gemeinsam fahren, oder?


----------



## plusminus (7. Januar 2005)

Wo ist denn der Trail?


Btw: braucht jemand nen Conti Vertical Protection Faltreifen? Wurde vielleicht 300km gefahren, bis ich festgestellt hab, dass er doch ab und an mal am Hinterbau geschliffen hat  Da man dafür eh kein Geld mehr bekommt verschenk ich ihn lieber


----------



## Koeni (7. Januar 2005)

plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist denn der Trail?



Im Dreieck Göppingen, Schwäbisch Gmünd, Schorndorf


----------



## plusminus (7. Januar 2005)

Oha, das ist zuweit um da mitm Rad hinzukommen und um dann noch ne flotte Runde zu drehen 

Viel Spaß


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (7. Januar 2005)

Hi,

ich werd' morgen gleich nach dem aufstehen, dürfte so gegen 08:00 Uhr sein, zum Trail rausfahren. Anschließend gibt's eine SMS über die Befahrkeit des Trails.


----------



## sms (7. Januar 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kommt mit?
> 
> Anfahrtsbeschreibung hab ich


Koeni,
kannst mir mal eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung per pm schicken.
(Ausserdem gleich noch deine Handynummer, weil ich glaub die hab ich noch nicht).
Ich weiss noch nicht ob ich mit kann, meine Freundin sitzt grad neben mir und guckt ganz grimmig, wenn ich ihr sage, dass ich morgen ganz früh aufstehen will um zu radlen!   .
Ich meld mich spätestens morgen, ob ich kann und komm.

@all
hat schon jemand konkrete Pläne wegen Sonntag? Schließlich ist das hier doch ein Sonntagsfahrerfreeeed.


----------



## Koeni (7. Januar 2005)

@Walde
Okay, dann entscheide ich erst morgen früh endgültig, ob ich komme.

@Schwandalein
Kommt sofort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (7. Januar 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Schwandalein
> Kommt sofort








bis jetzt ist hier noch nix angekommen


----------



## boerni (7. Januar 2005)

@sonntag
auf die tisch-aktion hätt ich auch bock, sieht auf den fotos und auf dem video ganz lustig aus. bin aber auch für mg zu haben. den trail von walde würd ich auch gern fahren. skatepark weiss ich nicht weil ich streetmäßig null drauf hab. wenn da aber ne nette box oder so steht würd ich trotzdem mitkommen. ich würd überall mitfahren, hauptsache raus. also meldet euch.
@dd
leider hab ich deinen eintrag nicht gelesen wäre sonst heute auch gekommen  . 
also bis dann björn


----------



## sms (7. Januar 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> bis jetzt ist hier noch nix angekommen


Jetzt schon...
ich meld mich


----------



## Koeni (8. Januar 2005)

Guten morgen,

Ich fahr jetzt los nach Göppingen.
Schade, dass wir dieses Wochenende aneinander vorbei radeln  .
Vielleicht klappt's nächste Woche. 

Bis dann


----------



## tde (8. Januar 2005)

@Sonntag: wird der Biertisch am So wieder unter der Brücke aufgebaut? Dann würde ich ggf. meine Tour in die Richtung planen, fahre mit dem MFR. 

Mein Kumpel und ich starten um 9.30 Uhr in S-Ost Richtung FK oder Killesberg/Solitude.


----------



## torte (8. Januar 2005)

Jungs (und Mädels    ) wie schauts heute aus ? 

Wer is bereit durch den Wald zu rollen ? (oder lieber morgen    )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (8. Januar 2005)

kommt an durch welchen Wald. Nen Kumpel und ich werden gegen 14 Uhr am BB-Waldfriedhof losfahren.


----------



## plusminus (8. Januar 2005)

JUHU
nach 2 Wochen endlich mal wieder MTB gefahren, wenn auch nur für knapp eine Stunde. Mein Kumpel hatte leider keine Lust mehr.
Aber morgen wirds ja auch nochmal recht mild. Hat evtl jemand Lust auf ne CC-Runde? So 2h. Einfach melden.


----------



## dangerousD (8. Januar 2005)

@koni
Mist, da haben wir uns wohl maximal verpaßt... habe seit meinem letztem Eintrag nicht mehr ins Forum geschaut. Asche auf mein Haupt!

@boerni
Ich rufe mal beim Koni an, wie Walde's Trail heute war... vielleicht können wir dann ja morgen dort mal hin düsen. Ansonsten halt Markgröningen oder Esslingen. Der Park dort soll einiges haben, auch eine Funbox etc. Da kann man sicher ganz gut üben...

@all
Das mit dem Biertisch morgen wird wohl nix, wenn ich das richtig gedeutet habe, hat Koni morgen keine Zeit. Ich denke, ich melde mich nachher noch mal... zwecks Planung.


----------



## sms (8. Januar 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Ich rufe mal beim Koni an, wie Walde's Trail heute war... vielleicht können wir dann ja morgen dort mal hin düsen. Ansonsten halt Markgröningen oder Esslingen. Der Park dort soll einiges haben, auch eine Funbox etc. Da kann man sicher ganz gut üben...



@All
Der Trail  ist jetzt in einem sehr guten Zustand.
Wie haben 2 nette Roadgaps dort hingestellt, jetzt ist es sehr gut fahrbar.

Der Tag heute hat sich wirklich gelohnt..... ist alles auf Koenis Cam drauf.
@Koeni, wann ich mal einen kompett geschnittenen und vertonten film bei dir abholen?

Was ist jetzt für morgen geplant?


----------



## dangerousD (8. Januar 2005)

Nach kurzer Rücksprache mit Koni habe ich mich entschlossen, doch mal nach Esslingen zu fahren und den Skatepark zu versuchen... liegt aber nur daran, daß wir sicher keinen Guide für morgen hätten und es wohl auch wieder mal Ärger mit den Forsthoschis gab. Man muß es ja nicht ausreizen...

Der Plan für morgen ist nun also folgender: ich hole Boerni um zwölf an der Wilhelma ab und wir fahren gemeinsam nach Esslingen. Sollte das Wetter richtig gut sein (so mit Sonnenschein und allem drum und dran) gibt es die Markgröningen-Alternative, das entscheiden wir dann aber morgen spontan. 
Ich schaue nachher noch mal ins Forum, falls sich noch irgendjemand dazu äußern möchte


----------



## Koeni (8. Januar 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> @All
> Der Trail  ist jetzt in einem sehr guten Zustand.
> Wie haben 2 nette Roadgaps dort hingestellt, jetzt ist es sehr gut fahrbar.
> 
> ...



Ja, das hat doch richtig Laune gemacht und die Locals mit Pfosten und Vorschlaghammer waren auch sehr hilfreich um die Roadgaps zu tunen

Das mit dem fertigen Film wird noch ein gutes halbes Jahr dauern, weil ich den erst schneide, wenn die Saison vorbei ist(oder vielleicht auch Etappenweise).
Viel ist auch von heute nicht zu gebrauchen, auf dem TV sieht das eben nochmal ganz anders aus als vor Ort. Aber mal sehen was ich verwenden kann.
Ich geh morgen nicht fahren, bin platt genug von heute.

Nochmal danke an Walde, hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (8. Januar 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das hat doch richtig Laune gemacht und die Locals mit Pfosten und Vorschlaghammer waren auch sehr hilfreich um die Roadgaps zu tunen
> 
> Das mit dem fertigen Film wird noch ein gutes halbes Jahr dauern, weil ich den erst schneide, wenn die Saison vorbei ist(oder vielleicht auch Etappenweise).
> Viel ist auch von heute nicht zu gebrauchen, auf dem TV sieht das eben nochmal ganz anders aus als vor Ort. Aber mal sehen was ich verwenden kann.
> ...



Hi,

da bin ich beruhigt, daß auch die von weiter Angereisten heute Spaß auf dem Trail hatten.  Auch wenn wir leider nur die oberen Bauten richtig nutzen konnten.

Ich denke, zu dem nicht zu gebrauchenden Material habe ich mit meinem Filmtalent einiges beigetragen. Sorry!

Ich bin zwar noch ziemlich fertig, aber eventuell kann ich mich morgen nochmals zum bikenl aufraffen.


----------



## torte (8. Januar 2005)

Hat morgen keiner bock auf Unitrail - Botnang - Krumbach ?

Bin schon ganz hibbelig


----------



## driver79 (9. Januar 2005)

bin wieder im lande.

werd morgen, wenn ich fit bin, nochmal reinschaun und dann entscheiden ob ich ne runde radeln geh.


----------



## dangerousD (9. Januar 2005)

Jetzt ganz offiziell: Björn unc ich sind ab ca. 12.30 in Esslingen im Skatepark. Wer sich das auch mal anschauen möchte: der Park befindet sich unter der Adenauerbrücke, Fritz-Müller-Strasse. Mehr weiß ich leider auch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torte (9. Januar 2005)

*tppltippl*


----------



## Koeni (9. Januar 2005)

@Uphill-Chiller&Schwandalein
Hab das Filmchen nochmal angschaut und auf den Rechner gezogen. Sieht doch nicht sooooo schlecht aus. Beim ersten mal anschauen hat man sich halt meistens mehr vorgestellt  . Die Gaps sehen viel winziger aus als in echt und manchmal ist's ziemlich verwackelt oder blöd gezoomt, aber insgesamt geht's dann doch in Ordnung  .

Wer's garnicht abwarten kann muss eben ab und an bei mir vorbei schauen und die Teilstücke anschauen.Mitspracherecht gibt's aber keins


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (9. Januar 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Uphill-Chiller&Schwandalein
> Hab das Filmchen nochmal angschaut und auf den Rechner gezogen. Sieht doch nicht sooooo schlecht aus. Beim ersten mal anschauen hat man sich halt meistens mehr vorgestellt  . Die Gaps sehen viel winziger aus als in echt und manchmal ist's ziemlich verwackelt oder blöd gezoomt, aber insgesamt geht's dann doch in Ordnung  .
> 
> Wer's garnicht abwarten kann muss eben ab und an bei mir vorbei schauen und die Teilstücke anschauen.Mitspracherecht gibt's aber keins



Noch winziger als in real? 
Vielleicht klappt's das nächste Mal besser.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Januar 2005)

Halli Hallo  
und an alle noch ein Gesundes Neues Jahr.
Leider gab es wenig Schnee, selbst auf 2600m, aber für´s nächste mal bin ich wieder optimistisch. Dann wieder Mitte Februar. Ist irgendwie Schnee sicherer  

@Koni
Noch alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## dangerousD (9. Januar 2005)

Kurze Info zu dem heute von uns besuchten Skatepark: GEILES TEIL!  Mir zumindest hat es gut gefallen, wird wohl nicht das letzte Mal gewesen sein... ein paar Jungs gehen da auch richtig gut ab. So mit 360ern aus der Halfpipe und so. Daran muß ich wohl noch ein wenig üben, aber Spaß haben kann man dort auch so.

Vielleicht kommt ja der Koni mal mit, dann gibt es auch Videos davon...

@steppi
 Welcome back!


----------



## boerni (10. Januar 2005)

kann mich da dem dd nur anschließen es war nett. abgesehen davon das ich nix kann. das coole an dem park ist, daß er überdacht ist und licht vorhanden ist. also auch im winter mal eine gute alternative.

@mike
hab deine sms bekommen. kannst gern vorbeikommen. ich hoffe dein reifen kommt noch diese woche. bin mittwoch und donnerstag im laden. werd dir dann bescheid sagen. 
bis denne
björn


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Januar 2005)

@Björn

Alles klar. 

@all Sonntagsfahrer

Da ich *Samstag* ein wenig älter werde, würde ich einen Umtrunk starten.
Einige kennen ja unsre Wohnung und wissen das sie rel. klein ist.
Aber nichts desto trotz kann man ja die warme Limo  auch im stehen bzw. teilweise im sitzen genießen. Schlechte Musi hab ich auch auf Lager  
Eine kleine Beilage als Grundlage wird es auch geben. Ich würde mich echt über erscheinen freuen und Euch bitten, mir bis *Donnerstag* Bescheid zu geben ob Ihr könnt. Eure Frauen bzw. Freundinnen sind nat auch eingeladen. Dann können wir uns in Ruhe bequasseln. 

Treffpunkt wäre dann der Parabolspiegel mit anschließendem Einzug in die Festhalle.


----------



## Koeni (10. Januar 2005)

@Steppi
Wenn ich schon einen Rückzieher mache, auf dich ist halt Verlass  .

Ich erfahre erst am Mittwoch wie viel ich für nächste Woche lernen muss. Und weil ich auf jeden Fall auch radeln will wird man sehen,ob ich mir's leisten kann.
Ich werd wahrscheinlich am Wochenende mal mit Walde in Korb vorbeischauen. Hat jemand Lust(es wied natürlich gefilmt  )


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Januar 2005)

@Koni

Wenn Ihr Früh´s fahrt, wäre ich sicher dabei. Ob ich´s mal mit Ht versuch?
Ach ja, Du kannst Dir´s sicher leisten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (10. Januar 2005)

@steppi
Die Antwort kennst Du ja bereits 

@koni
Mit Walde nach Korb? Wenn das Wetter mit spielt, bin ich dabei. Ansonsten gehe ich wohl wieder unter die Brücke in ES, habe ein neues Hobby gefunden


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Januar 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @steppi
> Die Antwort kennst Du ja bereits


  Si Senior.


----------



## Backwoods (10. Januar 2005)

Hi,

bin seit gestern abend auch wieder im schwobaländle!

muss dem steppi leider rechtgeben. allzuviel schnee hats leider nicht gehabt   ging gerade so. ist aber die letzten 3 jahre immer schlechter geworden. hab mir einige macken in die ski/board gefahren.

wenns so weiter geht taugen die skigebiete in 10 oder 15 jahren bald nur noch zum biken     

hab ja scheinbar einiges verpasst! die wegbeschreibung zu waldes trail hät ich auch ganz gerne.

samstag ist volleyball, bleibt also nur sonntag zum biken für mich

@steppi: wenn ich komm dann nciht vor 12 oder 1


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Januar 2005)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> ... mir einige macken in die ski/board gefahren.


Nach 2 Tagen hätte ich das   anfangen können. Hatte zum Glück was geliehenes   Wo warst Du?


----------



## plusminus (10. Januar 2005)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> samstag ist volleyball, bleibt also nur sonntag zum biken für mich



Spielst du für Sifi Volleyball? Kennst du nen Niko oder Flo?


----------



## Backwoods (10. Januar 2005)

plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> Spielst du für Sifi Volleyball? Kennst du nen Niko oder Flo?



nein, spiele in maichingen und kenne die beiden nicht. meine alteingesessenen mitspieler allerdings bestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (10. Januar 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Nach 2 Tagen hätte ich das   anfangen können. Hatte zum Glück was geliehenes   Wo warst Du?




trois vallee: haben in val thorens gewohnt und mit ski/board gehts dann von les menuires über meribel bis courchevel.

hab leider keine zeit, muss noch den staubsauger notdürftig reparieren


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Januar 2005)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> trois vallee: haben in val thorens gewohnt und mit ski/board gehts dann von les menuires über meribel bis courchevel.
> 
> hab leider keine zeit, muss noch den staubsauger notdürftig reparieren


In Val Thorens war ich vor 2 Jahren mal. Zur Boarderweek im Dezember. Das war auch cool   Was die mit Board und Ski da gezaubert haben, alle Achtung. Damals war da aber echt viel Schnee. Na ja, ich hoffe auf nächstes Jahr.
Hoffe das mit dem Sauger hat funktioniert.


----------



## zerg10 (11. Januar 2005)

@Steppi
So, komme wohl doch alleine zu Dir gehinkt. Wie wäre es vorher mit 'ner kleinen Tour ?


----------



## Koeni (11. Januar 2005)

Es gibt doch auch fleißige Rennradler unter Euch. Hat vielleicht zufällig jemand ne Shmano 105 9-fach Kassette rumliegen, die er nicht braucht?

Wenn ja:

 ICH ICH ICH  

Ist nicht so dringend, nur vor der Bikeparksaison brauch ich eine zum auf mein neues Hinterrad bauen das ich mir jetzt endlich bestellt hab.
Mit dem XT-Singletrack Laufrad geh ich in keinen Park mehr, weniger wegen der Felge, mehr wegen der Nabe  .


----------



## dangerousD (11. Januar 2005)

@koni
Fahre zwar kein Rennrad , aber eine Kassette habe ich noch rumliegen. Glaube ich...   bringe ich Dir dann morgen mit 

@alle Frühaufsteher und Freitag-frei-Habende
Ich werde Freitag ab ca. 9 Uhr in Esslingen im Skatepark sein. Vielleicht hat ja einer von den Schülern, Studenten oder Gleitzeitkontobesitzern unter Euch Zeit und Lust?


----------



## torte (11. Januar 2005)

@ Steppi

klingt ja sehr nett    Muss aber auch erst sehen was ich noch für nächste Woche vorbereiten muss    sag bis Do. bescheid   


@ all


wie is es denn am Fr. mit nem Nightride ? Will mal wieder mit Lampe los


----------



## Koeni (12. Januar 2005)

@danger
Ich dachte ich bekomm mit der Kassette ne bessere Übersetzung. Ist zwar auch so, aber das kleinste Ritzel ist auch nicht kleiner als bei ner MTB-Kassette.Egal, bring mal mit  

@steppi
ich kann hws nicht kommen, schreib nächste Woche vieleviele Arbeiten und muss lernen.Und weil ich am Samstag auf jeden Fall biken will, muss ich halt auch abends lernen


----------



## plusminus (12. Januar 2005)

@koeni: auf welche Schule/in welche Klasse gehst du denn?
Bin ja auch noch für nen paar Monate Schüler


----------



## Koeni (12. Januar 2005)

@plusminus
Auf die "Technische Oberschule" in Stuttgart, Klasse  , müsste dann eigentlich die 13te sein


----------



## plusminus (12. Januar 2005)

@koeni: ok, ist das dann im Prinzip Berufsschule, bzw was für nen Abschluss machst du dann?
Ich hab hoffentlich ende Juni mein beschissenes Abi in der Tasch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (12. Januar 2005)

@plusminus
Nee, Berufsschule ist schon ein paar Jahre her, ich mach gerade auch mein Abi nach


----------



## plusminus (12. Januar 2005)

@koeni: aja. Dann haben wir ja was gemeinsam  Wie alt bist du denn dann jetzt wenn Berufsschule schon so lang her is?
Wo bist du meistens mitm Radl unterwegs?


----------



## Koeni (12. Januar 2005)

@plusminus
So lang auch wieder nicht, war mit der Ausbildung 2001 fertig und bin 24


----------



## plusminus (12. Januar 2005)

Weißt du dann schon was du danach machen willst? Studium? Was?/Wo?


----------



## zerg10 (13. Januar 2005)

@Koni & plusminus
Spammt hier nich' 'rum   ! 
Was steht am Samstag an ? Mein Plan A wäre es mit Steppi eine kleine Geburtstagsausfahrt zu machen, Plan B wäre was mit 'rumhüpfen, das aber nur bei trockenen Verhältnissen. Plan C wäre ein Tagesausflug zum Fellhorn, damit das Board nicht verstaubt ...


----------



## Koeni (13. Januar 2005)

@zerg
Schnautze!!!  

@plusminus
Der Threadöffner will nicht, dass ich mich zu weiteren Fragen äußere  

@zerg
wir sind am Samstag in Korb wenn's Wetter hält. Fellhorn war ich erst am 04.01 und geh wieder ende des Monats.


----------



## Floater (13. Januar 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt doch auch fleißige Rennradler unter Euch. Hat vielleicht zufällig jemand ne Shmano 105 9-fach Kassette rumliegen, die er nicht braucht?
> 
> Wenn ja:
> 
> ...




1. das gibt doch nur die nächste billige ausrede keinen berg hochfahren zu können  
2. was für ein hinterrad hast dir denn geholt? machen ja anscheionend in letzter zeit alle die xt naben kaputt, oder was?!


----------



## Koeni (13. Januar 2005)

Der Jörg lebt ja auch noch, wer hätt's gedacht  .

Das Hinterrad ist:
Mavic 729+DT Competition+ Sun Ringle ABBAH S.O.S

für Geldbeutelleerende zensiert  

und das mit der Übersetztung lass ich doch weil ==> Denkfehler


----------



## dangerousD (13. Januar 2005)

@samstagsfahrer
Dabei! Primär tendiere ich eher zu Konis Idee, wollte aber noch mal einwerfen, daß man ja auch Walde's Trail noch mal besuchen könnte... bei Regen habe ich nicht wirklich Bock auf Tourenfahren (sorry Matze) oder Schlammschlachten in Korb oder GP, werde dann wohl eher nach Markgröningen oder Esslingen gehen...

Apropos: bin morgen ca. ab neun Uhr in ES. Vielleicht hat ja doch noch jemand Zeit und Lust...

OFFTOPIC
Ich habe vor, auch dieses Jahr wieder nach Willingen zum Bikefestival zu fahren. Das findet in diesem Jahr zeitgleich mit dem World-Cup am ersten JuniWE statt. Bislang habe ich noch keinen Mitfahrer... gern auch mehrere Leute. 

Muß mich halt jetzt mal um ein Zimmerchen kümmern, da ich schon ab Freitag dort sein wollte. Dann ein bißchen Festival gucken, Teile kaufen und Strecke ansehen. Den Rest vom Freitag/Samstag dann nach Winterberg, um dort selbst zu fahren (die Strecke in Willingen wird sicher nicht nutzbar sein - außerdem macht Winterberg mehr Spaß). Sonntag dann World Cup gucken in Willingen und abends zurück... wer hätte Bock?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torte (13. Januar 2005)

@ steppi

Stell das   kalt    Bin dabei   (Zeit ?)


@ all

da morgen keiner seinen Esel durch die Nacht scheuchen möchte würd ich am Sa die besagte Runde drehen. Wer is dabei ?


----------



## Backwoods (13. Januar 2005)

Hi,

das mit volleyball am samstag war ne fehlanzeige, da das spiel erst sonntags ist. ist hab also samstag evtl doch zeit zum biken!

@steppi: will hier schonmal kurz mein erscheinen androhen. kann aber erst kurz vorher fest zusagen. da ich wohl mit dem auto komme brauch ich aber auch net viel bier :-(

@zerg: plan c bitte auf einen zeitpunkt verschieben an dem ich auch kann.

ob plan a geht weiss ich noch net bin gerade gesundheitlich etwas angeschlagen. dann eher plan b, strengt net so an

wer macht jetzt was am samstag?
was ist in korb?
wo ist die neue strecke vom walde?
geht eigenltich wieder was am KK neu oder alt?

das big hit ist eh noch zugesaut. wäre schön wenn das andere wenigstens sauber bleiben könnte 

man sieht sich




			
				zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Koni & plusminus
> Spammt hier nich' 'rum   !
> Was steht am Samstag an ? Mein Plan A wäre es mit Steppi eine kleine Geburtstagsausfahrt zu machen, Plan B wäre was mit 'rumhüpfen, das aber nur bei trockenen Verhältnissen. Plan C wäre ein Tagesausflug zum Fellhorn, damit das Board nicht verstaubt ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Januar 2005)

@Torte 

 stell ich kalt.
Denke so 20:00 UHr. Dann sollte die Grundlage  fertig sein.
Du bist vegetarier, oder? Krieg ma scho.

@Backwoods 
Alles klar.


@morgen

Da das Wetter droht zu halten  bin ich für "weiter oben genannte Location".  Da ich noch einiges am Nachmittag zu erledigen habe, denke ich, dass ich gegen 10-10:15 dort sein werde. Evtl. schaffen es ja noch ein paar Leute mitten in der Nacht zu kommen. Gell, Backwoods Du auch


----------



## Koeni (14. Januar 2005)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall morgen ab ca. 10Uhr auch an der "weiter oben genannten Location"  .
Hab nochmal mit Basti "gesprochen", Details über was und wo läuft jetzt erstmal per PM, bis die ganzen "rechtlichen" Einzelheiten geklärt sind, damit da nicht gleich die Hölle los ist. 
Also, wenn jemand Fragen hat, dann schreibt mir (oder Basti) 'ne PM  .

@Backwoods
Info kommt sofort


----------



## sms (14. Januar 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auf jeden Fall morgen ab ca. 10Uhr auch an der "weiter oben genannten Location"  .
> Hab nochmal mit Basti "gesprochen", Details über was und wo läuft jetzt erstmal per PM, bis die ganzen "rechtlichen" Einzelheiten geklärt sind, damit da nicht gleich die Hölle los ist.
> Also, wenn jemand Fragen hat, dann schreibt mir (oder Basti) 'ne PM  .
> 
> ...


@Koeni
Bitte um Wegbeschreibung (Anfahrt mit Auto) per pm.
(ich bin klein, ich nehme dort nicht viel platz ein...    )
Danke im vorraus


PS
und danke im nachhinein.


----------



## Backwoods (14. Januar 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Also, wenn jemand Fragen hat, dann schreibt mir (oder Basti) 'ne PM  .
> 
> @Backwoods
> Info kommt sofort



Danke für die Info Koeni!

weis noch nicht ob ich morgen nachmittag komme, da ichs immer ncoh im hals hab   werde mich vielleicht schonen und hier daheim mal einiges erledigen.

wir sehen uns vielleicht beim steppi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (14. Januar 2005)

Huhu... bin morgen früh auch dabei! Nur damit ihr's wißt  Koni, Dich belästige ich gleich noch mal mit 'nem Anruf.

An alle anderen: bis morgen!


----------



## zerg10 (14. Januar 2005)

Ich bin morgen mal wieder nicht dabei, werde nämlich Plan C durchführen und boarden gehen (Funpark u. Halfpipe sind offen   ). Sorry backwoods.
Einen Teil sehe ich ja dann morgen beim Mike   . Und wer will eigentlich das Bierbankvideo in der Quicktime-Version ?


----------



## Backwoods (14. Januar 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin morgen mal wieder nicht dabei, werde nämlich Plan C durchführen und boarden gehen (Funpark u. Halfpipe sind offen   ). Sorry backwoods.



Schei... wenn ich gesundheitlich net so platt   wär hät ich jetzt spontan zugesagt. das lässt sich ja noch wiederholen. ich kann meist aber nur sonntags   

hätte eh die ski genommen, da ich mir die saison unbedingt ncoh ein neues board besorgen will. muss mal wieder vom raceboard weg!

viel spass und hoffentlich bis morgen abend!


----------



## Koeni (14. Januar 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin morgen mal wieder nicht dabei, werde nämlich Plan C durchführen und boarden gehen (Funpark u. Halfpipe sind offen   ). Sorry backwoods.
> Einen Teil sehe ich ja dann morgen beim Mike   . Und wer will eigentlich das Bierbankvideo in der Quicktime-Version ?



 Halfpipe gibt es am Fellhorn keine und der restliche Funpark besteht hauptsächlich aus Rails und zwei Kickern, also freu dich nicht zu früh.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Januar 2005)

An alle die zugesagt haben, auch telefonisch  , morgen  20:00 Uhr!!
Wo ich wohne, wisst Ihr ja.  Hunger und vorallem Durst mitbringen!!!!!!!!!!!

Bis morgen früh oder Abend


----------



## Backwoods (14. Januar 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin morgen mal wieder nicht dabei, werde nämlich Plan C durchführen und boarden gehen (Funpark u. Halfpipe sind offen   ). Sorry backwoods.



offtopic @zerg:

falls du das noch liest und noch nciht pennst kannste mal schauen ob der shop an der talstation eines der folgenden boards zum testen verleiht:

Head Intelligence oder Icon
Nitro Darkhorse oder Shogun
F2 Eliminator Ltd oder Eliminator

Thx
Axel

ps frag gleich nach dem preis auch zum kaufen am liebsten gebraucht


----------



## cmjahn (16. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute ich bin noch am Leben und werde mich bald wieder aufs Rad setzten also bis dann!!!
Gruss Michel


----------



## tde (16. Januar 2005)

@michel: schön, was von dir zu hören  Nächste Woche?


----------



## Koeni (16. Januar 2005)

@cmjahn
Na also, geht doch  . Sag einfach bescheid wenn du radeln willst



Ich bin vielleicht nächste Woche mal wieder hüpfen wie am Samstag, hat jemand Lust?

@Elmi
Falls du das liest:
Gute Besserung


----------



## torte (16. Januar 2005)

Sorry Steppi das es gestern nix geworden ist   

Aber ein netter Marder    hat sich an meinem Auto vergriffen (verbissen) und nen Wasserschlauch durchgefressen   

Aber das war ihm natürlich nicht genug...

Er hat mir noch unter die Haube gesch.....     DIREKT NEBEN DEN MARDERSCHRECK    Ich überlege gerade ein Bild davon an den Hersteller von diesem Murks zu schicken. Ich will mein geld wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (16. Januar 2005)

@koni
LOGO! Wenn's Wetter wieder paßt, können wir das gern wiederholen...  Mein Rad ist im Übrigen wieder sauber 

@elmi
Auch von mir gute Besserung...

@cmj
 Denk daran, Dienstag bekomme ich Post von Dir 

Nochmal OFFTOPIC

Habt Ihr meinen Post zum Thema Willingen überlesen oder will echt keiner mit???


@ra.bretzeln
Wat is' nu wegen Mittwoch und Böblingen? Ich hätte auch Zeit.. brauche nur noch mal den genauen Termin und Ort...


----------



## sms (16. Januar 2005)

Mahlzeit,

Steppi war eine echt dufte Fete gestern bei Dir.
Und danke für die Einladung
(auch von meiner Freundin)

Ps.
wie hies nochmals das Lied von dem Dispo, das muss ich haben..  





			
				Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Björn
> 
> Alles klar.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Januar 2005)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat mir noch unter die Haube gesch.....   DIREKT NEBEN DEN MARDERSCHRECK  Ich überlege gerade ein Bild davon an den Hersteller von diesem Murks zu schicken. Ich will mein geld wieder


Unbedingt!!!!!!!!!  Beim nächsten mal klappt´s sicher.

@all die Samstag da waren

Hab mich gefreut das Ihr so zahlreich da wart.  Für die mitbringsel bedank ich mich auch nochmal.  Mir hat es auch gut gefallen und muss wiederholt werden! Man sieht sich dann auf dem BIke.

@Schwandalein

Band: Joint Venture
Lied: Mein Dispo (oder so ähnlich)
Album: Extremeliedmaching

@Mittwoch 
Falls am Mittwoch einTreffen ist, wo wollen wir das machen.
BB find ich net so toll. Sherlock oder was ähnliches???

@DAnger 

Muss heute ans Bike ran und die Kruste lösen 

Hab gerade überlegt ob es wirklich so clever ist an dem WE nach Winterberg zu fahren. Wenn das nur 20 km sind von Willingen und man in Willingen ggf. nicht fahren kann, ist es doch sehr wahrscheinlich, dass noch andere die 20 km nach Winterberg fahren um zu biken. Dann wird es mal echt voll.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (17. Januar 2005)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie ich vielen von Euch bereits verbal (beim Biertischkickerspingen) erzählt hab, entwickelt sich das Projekt um die Böblinger MTB Strecke ständig weiter ohne dass ich jetzt hier jedemal was poste. Zur Zeit sind wir dabei Sponsoren für die finanzielle Unterstützung zu suchen und anzuschreiben.
> Betreffend der Erde haben wir bereits dank eines Vereinsmitglieds eine Lösung gefunden um kosten(los) günstig, uns Aushub liefern zu lassen.
> ...



Der Termin steht, bitte meldet mir wer von Euch kommt damit ich einen Platz reservieren kann. Wie schaut's mit Dir aus Steppi?
Termin 19.00 h.
wer noch Fragen hat, einfach melden.

Grüsse
ra


----------



## dangerousD (17. Januar 2005)

@ra
Dann sage ich hiermit mal halb-verbindlich zu... weiß nicht genau, ob ich es bis 19.00 schaffe. Notfalls rufe ich noch mal durch.

@all
Wer Interesse an der Strecke hat, sollte dort am besten hingehen. Immerhin werden erste konkrete Ansagen gemacht. Hinterher meckern ist dann immer leicht, wenn man nicht anwesend war. Also, rafft Euch auf! Damit gleich von Anfang an alles läuft...

@steppi
Ich denke nicht, daß es in Winterberg übermäßig voll wird an diesem WE. Soooo viele Leute fahren in der Regel auch in Willingen beim Festival nicht auf der Strecke. Ich habe das jetzt seit sechs Jahren eruiert...  Man kann also durchaus seinen Spaß haben. Zumal sonst auch viele Leute mit Leihbikes vom Festival auf die Piste gehen, das entfällt in Winterberg ja auch


----------



## Floater (17. Januar 2005)

@ra sage mal halbverbindlich zu
@all: kann mich dann am mittwoch jemand an irgendeiner s-bahn haltestelle zwischen favoritepark und böblingen auflesen?
@dangerous 1)sage für willingen mal so ein bischen zu....
2) kannst du mir denn auch versprechen, daß vorher nörgeln  blah:           :kotz: ) auch was bringt ;-)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Januar 2005)

@Ra.
Ich bin dabei.  Wo??????
Da wir eh nix machen außer reden, schlag ich trotzdem mal das Sherlock vor. Ist für die meisten ja am besten zu erreichen. Per Bahn und so.
dann schaffen es auch die, welche von weit her kommen und zeitlich eh knapp sind.


----------



## mantra (17. Januar 2005)

hi
@ willingen
björn und ich sind auch dabei aber dirk du musst uns kein zimmer reservieren.

es schreibt jetzt björn
@ mittwoch
bin auch dabei mir egal wo. 

grüsse bis dann


----------



## Koeni (17. Januar 2005)

@mittwoch
Ich kann leider nicht. Mama hat Geburtstag und wir gehen abends essen, sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (17. Januar 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Ra.
> Ich bin dabei.  Wo??????
> Da wir eh nix machen außer reden, schlag ich trotzdem mal das Sherlock vor. Ist für die meisten ja am besten zu erreichen. Per Bahn und so.
> dann schaffen es auch die, welche von weit her kommen und zeitlich eh knapp sind.



Wir sollten uns auf alle Fälle beim Vereinsheim treffen, wenn wir die Reihenfolge, Größe Anordnung usw. der Hügel planen wollen (und evtl. schon abstecken) dann sollten wir schon vor Ort sein um uns noch mal die Dimensionen zu visualisieren.

Ich hole gerne Leute von der S-Bahn BB ab. 

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## plusminus (17. Januar 2005)

@ra: muss mal schaun ob mir das zeitlich reicht. Haben wahrscheinlcih am Mi Nachmittag noch nen Auftrag (Möbel für mam-limited ausliefern + aufbauen). Denk mal dass der wahrscheinlich schon noch bissle länger als 19 Uhr gehen wird.
Is das Vereinsheim unterm DaGianni oder wo? Du hast mal was von Feuerwehr geschrieben.....


----------



## driver79 (17. Januar 2005)

@ ra

bin dabei.

kann auch noch leute mitnehmen. brauch dann, wenn ich kein navi   hab ne wegbeschreibung.


----------



## Backwoods (17. Januar 2005)

@ra hab am mittwoch auch zeit, weiss aber net ob ich das auto rechtzeitig hab, um um 1900 pünktlich zu sein.

@all könnte die s-bahn fahrer am goldberg auflesen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Januar 2005)

@Floater 

Kann Dich ab der Uni mitnehmen. Meld Dich wenn wir das so machen wollen.

@all
Wer hat die 10 Watt Lampe für die Mirage? Falls einer von den Mittwoch  anwesenden eine hat, bitte mal mitbringen. Muss einen Lichtvergleich machen.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (17. Januar 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Floater
> 
> Kann Dich ab der Uni mitnehmen. Meld Dich wenn wir das so machen wollen.
> 
> ...



Ich hab eine, werd versuchen dran zu denken um sie mitzunehmen. 

@all Teilnehmer am Mittwoch: Wir treffen uns im Vereinsheim (also unter der Pizzaria). Wer Lust hat kann dort auch gerne was zum Essen bestellen, es gibt große Portionen zu vernünftigen Preisen.

Noch mal ne kurze Wegbeschreibung (is ganz einfach zu finden):
Autobahn A81 Ausfahrt BB/Sifi. Dann in Richtung BB ca. 1 km. Nach dem unteren See (auf der linken Seite) links in Richtung Holzgerlingen / Tübingen abbiegen (auf die Tübinger Str). 
Nachdem man unter einer Brücke durch gefahren ist wieder links Abiegen und dann gleich wieder rechts und wieder rechts in den Röhreweg (auf der rechten Seite ist dann die BB Feuerwache) nach ca. 400 m fährt man direkt auf die Pizzaria (DiGiovanni heißt die glaub ich) zu. Dort parken. In der Pizzaria kann man die Treppe runter gehen (wie zum WC) und dort schräg gegenüber sind die Vereinsräume.

Wer Angst hat sich zu Verfahren, dem geb ich gerne auch noch mal meine Handynummer per PM zum Lozen.

Grüsse ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (17. Januar 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Floater
> 
> Kann Dich ab der Uni mitnehmen. Meld Dich wenn wir das so machen wollen.
> 
> ...



HIER!

und da ich auch die 20W hab kann ich dir sagen, dass die 10W wirklich fast genauso hell sind, aber weniger in die breite streuen. ich hab deswegen 5w und 10w am helm und die 20w am 2. akku am lenker    - und solange will man bei dem siff und der kälte garnciht biken


----------



## Floater (18. Januar 2005)

hat jemand lust auf dillern(streeten)an der ph in LB am donnerstag abend. möglichkeiten gibts da einige!!! und dann wär da auch abends konzert.
ich geh bei gutem wetter mit felix und rené.


----------



## boerni (18. Januar 2005)

jetzt mal wieder unter meinem namen.
also ich bin am mittwoch auch am start werd aber einwenig später kommen. ich hoff mal so gegen 8. ich hoffe das ist noch ok. kann mir jemand sagen wie die station am vereinsheim heisst, die für die diese wiesel bahn.
also bis dann.
björn


----------



## mantra (19. Januar 2005)

Ich würd auch kommen. 

@Björn Ich kann Dich auch mitnehmen. Gehst Du morgen arbeiten? Falls nicht könnten wir ja noch ne kleine Runde radeln?!

MfG Robert


----------



## Sofax (19. Januar 2005)

bin heute Abend auch dabei


----------



## zerg10 (19. Januar 2005)

Von mir gibt es die übliche Absage, hab' nämlich verpennt, dass ich heute in den Preview von Blade III eingeladen bin. Sorry ...


----------



## Backwoods (19. Januar 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Von mir gibt es die übliche Absage, hab' nämlich verpennt, dass ich heute in den Preview von Blade III eingeladen bin. Sorry ...



lohnt dass? ich fand II gegenüber I schon voll den schei.... war froh das ich net im kino war


----------



## Backwoods (19. Januar 2005)

franks aus Samstag oder Heute? schrieb:
			
		

> hey der Degerlochdownhill is im Moment geil zu fahren, habt ihr mal bock?
> war da die letzten tage paar mal



Haben wir da was verpasst?


----------



## Koeni (19. Januar 2005)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Haben wir da was verpasst?



Kann ich mir nur sehr schwer vorstellen, die Strecke ist doch Mist  .


Ich hoffe Ihr seid/wart heute erfolgreich. Beim nächsten Mal versuche ich wieder dabei zu sein.


----------



## sms (19. Januar 2005)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Haben wir da was verpasst?


Ich denke nicht,
bin am Sonntag dort runtergelaufen, er war absolut flach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (20. Januar 2005)

@Backwoods 1
Naja, war besser als Blade II und stellenweise auch witzig ("Vampirspitz"), der Soundtrack dagegen war klasse.

@Backwoods 2
Nur Nichteingeweihte nennen den Degerlochtrail "Downhill"   

@Planer
Wie war's gestern ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Januar 2005)

@zerg
Kann im Moment nicht schreiben. Muss jetzt den Buckel krumm machen. 
Grob gesagt, es geht los!!!!!

@all
Wollen wir einen extra Thread aufmachen? Hier zwischendrin ist es ziemlich unübersichtlich wenn es um die Strecke gehen soll.


----------



## Sofax (20. Januar 2005)

ich bin fürn neuen Thread zum Thema RKV oder viell. besser "Trailbaustelle BB" oder so?

Hier nochn interessanter Link zum Thema Trailbauen: Schlickjumper Trailbau


----------



## Koeni (20. Januar 2005)

Das mit dem eigenen Thread ist zwar einerseits 'ne gute Idee, aber andererseits fänd ich's besser das irgendwie "privat" zu machen


----------



## zerg10 (20. Januar 2005)

Nö, keinen eigenen Thread, fand es hier bisher recht übersichtlich. Oder sollen wir's so wie die Ulmer machen ? Jedes Thema ein Thread und dann pushen 

Mal 'ne andere Frage: Kann mal einer der *FSA Pig Pro * Besitzer nach der genauen Bezeichnung der Lager schauen bzw. ob da was draufsteht, meine sind nämlich irgendwie ohne Beschriftung


----------



## dangerousD (20. Januar 2005)

@zerg
Und, wen stört's?  mua-ha-haaa... habe nur den PIG, damit ist Dir sicher nicht geholfen.

Ich bin morgen (das ist Freitag) ab mittag (also so gegen zwölf) in ES im Skatepark. Nur für den Fall, daß wider Erwarten jemand Lust und Zeit hat...

BTW: was geht am WE? Wetter soll ja nicht so prickelnd werden, aber ein bißchen bewegen wollte ich mich schon. Notfalls halt auch wieder ES oder zur Abwechslung mal Markgröningen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Januar 2005)

@DAnger 
Muss noch mein Knie schonen. Werde, wenn überhaupt, eine !gemütliche! Runde drehen.

@all
So, nun spitzt mal den Stift oder setzt Euch einen Termin im Outlook.

*Samstag, den 05.02.05 >>> Fundamente ausheben!!!!! 15 Stck. 40/40 und 60 tief.*

Wer noch keinen Spaten hat, hat nun die Gelegenheit sich einen zu kaufen.
Je mehr Leute kommen um so schneller geht es und der Tag ist nicht verloren.
Damit meine ich für Freundin oder Familie.
Würde mir ungern von den Vereinsleuten "Seht Ihr, hat doch 2 Wochen gedauert." anhören. Das Vergnügen hatten wir gestern schon.
Schließlich wollen wir bei Gutem Wetter fahren und nicht schaufeln. Also, dann schaufelt Euch mal 4 Stunden frei. 

2. Es wird Zeit sich zu überlegen wer nun in den Verein eintritt.
Die Mitgliedsbeiträge des JAhres 2005 können von uns in voller Höhe genutzt werden. Der Holk kann Euch dann die Anträge zukommen lassen.
Verdiener 50Euro +10 Euro (Anmeldung)
Studenten, Arbeitlose usw. 25 Euro+10 Euro

3. Das Anfahren der Erde wird in den nächsten Tagen auch geklärt.
es ist also mit noch mehr Arbeit zu rechnen.

4. Wenn die Fundamente ausgehoben sind, müssen wir uns einen Termin für den Beton überlegen. Dafür sollten so viel Leute wie mögl. da sein. 1,5 m³ hört sich nicht viel an, sind aber doch knapp 3 Tonnen und viele Schubkarren.
Das Zeug muss so schnell wie mögl. verbaut werden!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wer eine Schubkarre sein eigen nennen kann > bitte mitbringen.

Das wars fürs erste. 

Bitte keine überflüssigen Post´s wie " das hat noch Zeit". 

Edit:

Hatte 5. vergessen:

Wir brauchen eine Kassenwart!!! Freiwillig wenn möglich.
Wer also Spaß am geld verwalten hat, bitte bei Holk melden. Das muss aber echt laufen und stimmen. Soviel sei gesagt.

So, Gute NAcht


----------



## plusminus (20. Januar 2005)

Also ich meld mich für den 5.2 mal an!!!
Werd morgen Abend mit dem Holk nen bissle drüber reden.

Aber ich glaub ich muss mir dann nen anderes Radl zulegen oder kommt ma auf dem Trail noch mit nem CC-Hardtrail klar? Vielleicht kann mir der Holk da ja mehr dazusagen.

Gruß und gute Nacht
Axel


----------



## Floater (20. Januar 2005)

@steppi:
hab den pig dh pro, aber wie meinst du das mit lagerbezeichnung?ausbauen und auf dem lager nachschauen?  

@trail buddler:
neben einem spaten empfele ich wärmstens sich einen wiedehopf zuzulegen, besser als pickel. werds vor dem 5.2 selbst tun und ein bild davon hier reinstellen, falls der gartenbaumarkt eures vertrauens mit wiedehopf nix anfängt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (20. Januar 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @DAnger
> .... müssen wir uns einen Termin für den Beton überlegen. Dafür sollten so viel Leute wie mögl. da sein. 1,5 m³ hört sich nicht viel an, sind aber doch knapp 3 Tonnen und viele Schubkarren.



wenn man in den gelben seiten unter beton nachschlägt wird man vom angebto hier in der gegend fast erschlagen   es gibt sogar was in böblingen direkt, hatte nur noch keine zeit da mal anzurufen.

vielleihct müssen wir uns nur noch über den transport gedanken machen.


----------



## zerg10 (21. Januar 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> @steppi:
> hab den pig dh pro, aber wie meinst du das mit lagerbezeichnung?ausbauen und auf dem lager nachschauen?



Ich war der mit dem Pig, nich' der Mike    Aber ich dachte, weil gerade Winterzeit ist, hat vielleicht jemand sein Bike zerlegt u. könnte mal eben auf die Bezeichnung schauen...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Januar 2005)

@Floater


			
				zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war der mit dem Pig, nich' der Mike  ...


 
Ein Wiedehopf, ist das eine "GArtenkralle Gold" wie in der Werbung?

@Backwoods 
Dann frag doch mal bitte nach was so 1,6m³ kosten. Wenn was übrig ist, wirds im Table versteckt. Konsistenz sollte plastisch sein. Evtl. gibt es Preisunterschiede zu Erdfeucht usw.

@zerg, wofür brauchst Du das?

@all
Öl zum streichen der Holzkonstruktion hab ich schonmal sichergestellt.
Wir haben hier genug vom Ölwechsel der Messschränke


----------



## Floater (21. Januar 2005)

nee ein wiedehopf ist wher pickelartig, wit ausgeprägterer schaufel als ein normaler pickel.
kannst aber auch gerne die gartenkralle kaufen und stiefmütterchen an der strecke pflanzen  (falls das nich schon die altfrauenfraktion des rkv übernimmt)


----------



## Koeni (21. Januar 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> So, nun spitzt mal den Stift oder setzt Euch einen Termin im Outlook.
> 
> *Samstag, den 05.02.05 >>> Fundamente ausheben!!!!! 15 Stck. 40/40 und 60 tief.*
> ...




Der Termin ist vorgemerkt, der Spaten ist besorgt... kann losgehen  .

Ich trete auch dem Verein bei


----------



## Sofax (21. Januar 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> *Samstag, den 05.02.05 >>> Fundamente ausheben!!!!! 15 Stck. 40/40 und 60 tief.*



Ist vorgemerkt - bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (21. Januar 2005)

Null fünf null zwei - ich bin dabei! 

Da das jetzt geklärt ist - ach ja, Mitglied werde ich dann natürlich auch noch, man gönnt sich ja sonst nix  - wüßte ich schon gern noch, ob am WE überhaupt jemand fahren geht. Koni's Tisch ist ja auch noch irgendwo... den könnte man ja auch mal wieder raus holen. Und wenn keiner Bock hat, gehe ich halt allein  Dann allerdings ohne Tisch  wie gesagt, ES oder Markgröningen (zumindest bei Windgeschwindigkeiten von unter 50 km/h) stehen ja auch noch. Oder mal nach Ingersheim. Möglichkeiten über Möglichkeiten...  auf eine Tour im Schlamm habe ich immer noch keinen Bock... aber es soll ja kälter werden, und bei gefrorenem Boden oder Schnee wäre ich dann wieder dabei.


@plusminus
Ich will ja nicht kleinlich sein, aber irgend jemand muß es Dir ja mal sagen  : es heißt nicht "HardtRail", sondern "Hardtail". Was übersetzt soviel wie "Steifes Heck" heißt. Halt das Gegenteil von "Softtail" (sowas gibt's auch bei Harley Davidson  ) oder "Fully" (=full suspension) - quasi weiches (ergo gefedertes) Heck. Aber das nur am Rande... alles weitere, wenn wir mal zusammen fahren gehen


----------



## Backwoods (21. Januar 2005)

Hi,

ich hab sonntag zeit! weis aber ncoh nciht ob cih das auto hab.

fahre aber nur bei einigermassen gescheiten wetter da ich immer ncoh leicht erkältet bin und samstag schon volleyball spielen muss. 

ne tour ist deswegen eher nciht drinnen. irgendwo rumhüpfen wäre ok. 

das leichte bike ist sauber deswegen eher nciht MG o.ä. lieber was fürs big hit, weil eh zugsesifft   - entweder der tisch oder halt die strecke im nordosten  von stuttgart die hier nciht meh erwähnt werden soll  

ach ja, und nicht mitten in der nacht


----------



## Koeni (21. Januar 2005)

Ich glaub bei mir wird's dieses Wochenende nix. Muss lernen.
Wetter ist sowieso nicht so toll, also kann ich's verschmerzen.
Falls ich doch Zeit und Lust hab, meld ich mich kurzfristig.


----------



## plusminus (22. Januar 2005)

@DD: alles klar  Bis denne

@thomas & Holk: Danke fürs reinschauen "gestern" Abend.


----------



## Sofax (22. Januar 2005)

Morgen könnte ich mir gut ne Runde oder auch was fürs bighit vorstellen. Bin auch offen für "in der Nacht" oder erst gegen 13:00 oder so. Biertisch wäre nat. genial - aber ohne Koni


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Januar 2005)

Björn,Chris, Robert und ich, Alph. geordnet  , waren gestern mal ne Runde drehen. Sehr üble Aktion. Das es die ganze Woche geregnet hat, lies sich nicht verbergen. Unitrail war mal mit Abstand das übelste zum fahren. Botnang hatte lange und tiefe Matschrillen in Fahrtrichtung und der Krumbach war auch extrem knifflig. da ich mit HT unterwegs war, kann ich nur sagen das es nochmal schlimmer war. Da muss man sich mal dran gewöhnen.

FAzit: Falls jemand fahren geht, richtet Euch auF matsch ein Und von dem nicht zu knapp.


----------



## Sofax (22. Januar 2005)

das gleiche habe ich gestern mit Kai und Schandalein gemacht   (siehe StuttgartNightSession)
Unitrail-Botnang-Krummbach. Erst dachte ich, es liegt daran, dass es dunkel war, dann an meinen matschuntauglichen Reifen - als wir aber bergab kräftig treten mussten wars klar: der Matsch  Zur Strafe warn wir auch 2,5h unterwegs...


----------



## Koeni (22. Januar 2005)

Ihr könnt Euch wenn Ihr wollt den Biertisch abholen.
Das wäre dann wohl Dirk's Job


----------



## sms (22. Januar 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> was fürs bighit vorstellen. .... Biertisch wäre nat. genial - aber ohne Koni


Für Sonntag höre ich da mal mit.... das Stinky muss noch richtig eingefahren werden.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (22. Januar 2005)

Hallo, 

anbei Ausschnitt einer Mail vom W. Hesel betreffen der Genehmigung für unsere Startrampe:

"Aktenvermerk:

Genehmigung des Bauobjektes "Startrampe Mountainbike"

Nach telefonischer Rücksprache mit dem Leiter des Baurechtsamtes,
Herrn
Günter Burkhardt, am Freitag, dem 21.01.2005, bezüglich der
amtlichen
Genehmigung zur Erstellung einer ca. 4 m hohen Startrampe auf
dem
Startblock der bestehenden BMX -Bahn im Geländes des RKV
Böblingen,
Röherweg 21, ist dieses Objekt als Sportgerät zu werten und
bedarf keiner
amtlichen Genehmigung.

Herr Burkhardt rät zu einer Sichtung des Objektes durch einen
amtlich
anerkannten Statiker."


Grüsse
ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boerni (22. Januar 2005)

hi leude
@ sonntag
hätte auf jeden fall lust zu fahren ist mir eigentlich auch egal was. es, mg, tisch oder ih. hauptsache raus.  

@ bb und ra
na das klingt doch pefekt. aber was soll das mit dem statiker vertrauen die unserem statiker mike nicht oder was? ich glaub die kennen den noch nicht. der 5.2 ist bei mir auch vorgemerkt und eintreten werd ich auch. 

also bis dann
björn


----------



## driver79 (22. Januar 2005)

@ sonntag

bin auch dabei. egal was. sollt nur rechtzeitig bescheid wissen, da ich bei biertischaktion am überlegen bin, ob ich meine gefederte cc-waffe wieder aufbauen soll.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (22. Januar 2005)

Hallole, 

werde wohl morgen früh nach Esslingen under the bridge fahren, hätte jemand lust mitzukommen? Nachmittags kann ich leider nicht. 

ich schau morgen so gegen 9.00 h noch mal rein, ob sich jemand gemeldet hat.

Für alle "RKV-Beitreter", ich habe jetzt ein Anmeldeformular als Datei (Word). Wer also möchte, dem schicke ich es per Mail. Kurze PM an mich mit E-Mail adresse.

@+-: danke, war echt nett bei Euch.

@floater: hab mir in der Zoohandlung einen Wiedenhopf gekauft (als alter Ornitologe)   , was frißt der denn?

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## dangerousD (22. Januar 2005)

SONNTAG:

Nach kurzer Rücksprache mit dem Holk habe ich mich für die Variante Esslingen entschieden. Boerni ist auch mit am Start, wir treffen uns gegen 10/10.30 Uhr unter der Adenauerbrücke in ES. Um diese Zeit liegen die meisten Skater noch in den Federn , so daß wir den Platz wohl für uns haben. Also, wer Bock hat - einfach vorbei kommen und mitmachen!

@koni
Ich hole den Tisch dann also nicht ab... wir machen das dann ein anderes Mal. Viel Spaß beim Lernen! Und falls Du doch mit möchtest: pack die Cam ein!


----------



## Sofax (22. Januar 2005)

hmm, ES ist wohl weder was für mein CC noch fürs bighit  

Daher Alternativvorschlag: Treffpunkt 13:00 am Uniteich
Wer kommt mit?


----------



## sms (22. Januar 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, ES ist wohl weder was für mein CC noch fürs bighit
> 
> Daher Alternativvorschlag: Treffpunkt 13:00 am Uniteich
> Wer kommt mit?


Gegenvorschlag.
Degerloch, Marienplatz, Zacke, Degerloch, usw.
und das ganze etwas früher, so ab 10Uhr
Dann könntest dein BH auch mal putzen?


----------



## Sofax (22. Januar 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Gegenvorschlag.
> Degerloch, Marienplatz, Zacke, Degerloch, usw.
> und das ganze etwas früher, so ab 10Uhr
> Dann könntest dein BH auch mal putzen?



ok - Treffpunkt Degerloch oder Marienplatz??


----------



## Backwoods (23. Januar 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> ok - Treffpunkt Degerloch oder Marienplatz??



ich wart erstmal was das wetter sagt und vorallem meine gesundheit. shutteln ist ja nciht sooo anstregend    das BH DH ist eh noch zugesifft und ich kann mir dann gleich ne tageskarte kaufen   

notfalls meld ihc mich per händi


----------



## sms (23. Januar 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> ok - Treffpunkt Degerloch oder Marienplatz??


Ich würde sagen Marienplatz.
Weil oben wartet doch keiner gerne, oder? 

Ach ja, das Wetter sieht im Moment garnicht so schlecht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (23. Januar 2005)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Hallole,
> 
> werde wohl morgen früh nach Esslingen under the bridge fahren, hätte jemand lust mitzukommen? Nachmittags kann ich leider nicht.
> 
> ...




bring ihm doch mal bei dreck zu fressen, dann sparen wir uns das buddeln!
so, genug gespamt für heute.


----------



## sms (23. Januar 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde sagen Marienplatz.
> Weil oben wartet doch keiner gerne, oder?
> 
> Ach ja, das Wetter sieht im Moment garnicht so schlecht aus.



So Mahlzeit,

ich muss sagen, dass war extrem geil heute...   

Schade das Tde die Sache irgendwie falsch verstanden hatte und mit seinem CC-Hardtail angerückt ist..... Mensch TDE     ...

Ich habe mit Sofax übrigends noch 2 andere Abfahrtsmöglichkeiten von Degerloch zum Marienplatz entdeckt.
Eine ist noch ausbaufähig  

Backwoods was war los?


----------



## Backwoods (23. Januar 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> So Mahlzeit,
> 
> Backwoods was war los?



Muss mich erstmal richtig auskurieren, sonst schlepp ich dass noch den halben winter mit mir rum. gestern volleyball hat auch nicht gerade dazu beigetragen. werde dienstag, auch wenn ich mich fit fühle nicht ins training gehen und frühstens donnerstags mal wieder sport machen.

hoffe mal, dass den nächsten samstag mal wieder was geht. vielleicht ja auch ein tag ans fellhorn. soll ja noch weiterschneien.

hätte schon bock gehabt heut, wetter war ja teilweise ganz geil. wars matschig oder gefroren?


----------



## sms (23. Januar 2005)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> hätte schon bock gehabt heut, wetter war ja teilweise ganz geil. wars matschig oder gefroren?


Wettertechnisch war es zumindest besser, alle jeder Wetterbericht es behauptet  hatte. (keinerlei Niederschlag sondern Sonne)
Gefroren war dort jedoch überhaupt nichts mehr, matschig wars schon an einigen Stellen, aber, wenn man erstmal raus hat, wie man über *beide* Räder driftend um die Kurven kommt, dann ging das.
Allerdings hat mir der Zackefahrer gleich nach der ersten Abfahrt verboten mich hinzusetzen.   
"Machst du ja alles dreckig, dann musst du drause bleibe und mit d'e Fahrrad hochfahren, geht auch"    Sind wir halt immer in der Zacke gestanden..


----------



## driver79 (23. Januar 2005)

mal wieder fotos. sind sogar was geworden  

wer größeres format will, soll sich bei mir melden. aber ich kann gleich sagen, dass ich sie dann nicht per mail verschick.


----------



## Kailinger (23. Januar 2005)

hzmm, ich glaub da muß ich auch mal mit, auch wenn Beton nicht unbedingt so mein Ding ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sofax (23. Januar 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> So Mahlzeit,
> 
> ich muss sagen, dass war extrem geil heute...



   

Bighit ist jetzt auch schon wieder sauber


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Januar 2005)

Wollte auch nach ES. Meine Hr Bremse hat sich mal ungünstig gemeldet. Entweder Luft oder irgendwas anderes. Mal geht se mal nicht. Dann zieht sie erst wenn der Hebel am Lenker ist oder auch nicht.  

Schaut aber echt gut aus der Pool und das ganze Zeugs. Ich bin für nächste Woche   Hoffentlich kommt der Schnee nicht bis dahin.


----------



## tde (24. Januar 2005)

@Schwandalein: na, da ham sich die städtischen Dienstleister ja wieder mal von der besten Seite gezeigt  . Aber dem Bahnführer muss ich natürlich 100%ig Recht geben. Mit Rädern kann doch den Berg auch hochfahren, oder?     Übrigens hatte ich gar nicht das falsche Rad dabei (Cove kann alles!!!) - im Gegensatz zu Dir bin ich halt auch schon vor der Kurve über beide Räder gedriftet, wenn auch selten kontrolliert    

Ich bin noch über Waldfriedhof, Dachswald, Parkseen, Birkenkopf, Kräherwald und Killesberg zurück in den Osten. Ein wenig dröge so ganz allein  , aber dennoch gut. Na ja, nächstes Mal checke ich die "Aktionsbeschreibung" genauer und bereite mich entsprechend darauf vor. Ich dachte, Degerloch und Zacke wären total out, und für ein Mal runterfahren brauche ich nun wirklich keinen Freerider mitnehmen. Nächstes WoEnd bin ich weg, danach wieder bereit für Tour, Spaß und Spiel


----------



## Koeni (24. Januar 2005)

Griasz Aich Buam!

Ich will hier mal rechtzeitig bescheid geben, obwohl's noch ewig dauert:

Ich hab in der ersten Aprilwoche Prüfungen und die Woche danach frei.
Da bin ich dann in Todtnau anzutreffen. Wie lange mach ich davon abhängig,ob von Euch jemand Zeit hat, oder sich vielleicht mal zwei Tage frei nehmen kann.
Der Park gehört dann uns uns wir können's richtig ausnützen.
Ich sag das so früh, weil ich nicht weiß wie lange vorher Eure Chefs den Urlaubsantrag auf dem Tisch haben wollen.
Ich hoffe da hat jemand Bock drauf.

Ich komm aber auch nochmal drauf zu sprechen


----------



## dangerousD (24. Januar 2005)

@koni
Bock? 'türlich, 'türlich -sicher Digger!    Anfang April könnte sogar klappen, je nachdem, wie es dann um meine Diplomarbeit steht. Melde mich also mal an, frei habe ich dann so oder so  Genaueres planen kann man ja dann immer noch... Ist der Lift dann überhaupt schon für Biker geöffnet???

Apropos planen: ich habe jetzt mal EIN Doppelzimmer in Willingen reserviert. Da ist auch noch EIN Platz frei. Wer sich also Bike-Festival, Worldcup und die Strecke in Winterberg mit mir zusammen anschauen (OK, in Winterberg wird auch gefahren  ) will, der möge Bescheid sagen. Es entscheidet das Los...


----------



## Backwoods (24. Januar 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Griasz Aich Buam!
> 
> Ich hab in der ersten Aprilwoche Prüfungen und die Woche danach frei.
> Da bin ich dann in Todtnau anzutreffen.



das ist dermassen mitten in der skisaison *kopfschüttel* dass ich bestimmt net mitkomme


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Januar 2005)

@Koni

Sag nochmal ne Woche vorher Bescheid. Je nach Wetter wäre ich dabei.
Urlaub geht ganz schnell. Bei Sauwetter, Regen, allerdings net.


----------



## tde (25. Januar 2005)

@Koni, Todtnau: melde auch mal Interesse an - hängt aber von Wetter, Arbeit etc. ab, deshalb würde ich eher spontan dazustoßen.


----------



## Koeni (25. Januar 2005)

Das sieht ja schonmal nicht schlecht aus.

@danger
Wann ist nochmal Willingen, hab kein Bock zu suchen

@Graber
Wenn's weiter so kalt ist wird's wohl nix mit Löcher Buddeln am 05.02, aber hoffen wir mal, dass es noch wärmer wird


----------



## sms (25. Januar 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Sag nochmal ne Woche vorher Bescheid. Je nach Wetter wäre ich dabei.
> Urlaub geht ganz schnell. Bei Sauwetter, Regen, allerdings net.


Termin ist mal notiert....also vorgemerkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (25. Januar 2005)

@ koni

wenn ich das richtig seh sind da keine schulferien. kann deshalb nur am wochenende vorbeischaun.


----------



## Backwoods (25. Januar 2005)

Hi,

könnte gerade ein paar swamp thing von maxxis billig bekommen. aller dings nur in 2,35! ist das o.k. oder vieleicht doch ein bissl schmal

@steppi was hattest du für einen drauf?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Januar 2005)

@Backwoods
Ich habe einen 2,35er drauf. Sieht schon sehr schmal aus. Hab aber für´s Hinterrad einen 2,5er bestellt. 


> vom Danger: "die fährt man so schmal wie mögl."


Ich würde trotzdem 2,5er nehmen. Hab den 2,35er halt schon


----------



## Koeni (25. Januar 2005)

Mit nem 2,35 musst du halt aufpassen, dass dich die Stylepolizei nicht aus dem Verkehr zieht und dir 'ne ordentliche Geldstrafe abverlangt  

















...Unsinn


----------



## dangerousD (25. Januar 2005)

@koni
Willingen ist vom 03. bis 05.06.2005. Alaska?! 

@steppi
Ja, ich bin immer noch der Meinung. Regen- und Schlammreifen sollten schmaler als "Schönwetterreifen" sein  Im Übrigen ist 2.35 nicht wirklich "schmal"... frag mal die CC-Hoschis, die mit 1.95ern durch die Gegend rollen (oder sollte ich sagen schneiden?). Egal... und fangt jetzt bloß nicht mit Dämpfungskomfort an - ihr habt genug Federweg, um auch mit 1.0ern beschwerdefrei bergab zu kommen


----------



## Backwoods (25. Januar 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Backwoods
> Ich habe einen 2,35er drauf. Sieht schon sehr schmal aus. Hab aber für´s Hinterrad einen 2,5er bestellt.
> Ich würde trotzdem 2,5er nehmen. Hab den 2,35er halt schon



O.K. dann ist der danger notfalls schuld und ich kauf morgen einen 2.35 für 10 euro    

für hinten brauch ich eh nen 24er und die gibts grad net so billig

hat sonst noch wer interesse. ich glaub es lag ncoh ein zweiter im stapel.


----------



## dangerousD (25. Januar 2005)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> O.K. dann ist der danger notfalls schuld und ich kauf morgen einen 2.35 für 10 euro


Haaaa... da muß isch grad emol lache! Aber was kümmert es den Mond, wenn ihn die Wölfe anheulen?  Ich vertrete nur meine Meinung, weil dies ist immer noch ein freies Forum. Oder so ähnlich   

Also, Axel: hol dir den Reifen und bilde Dir Deine eigene Meinung. Wie immer


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Januar 2005)

Ich hätte da noch einen
" Wenn Du nicht schwimmen kannst, liegt es nicht an der Badehose"  

Die Diskussionen, sind so überflüssig wie dem Past seine Eier.
Der eine sagt er testet das mal und der andere sagt ein Reifen für alles. 
Habe nie behauptet, und werde es auch nich, dass ich damit besser fahre. Aber ich sage, mein Gefühl ist besser.  Punkt und aus.


----------



## zerg10 (26. Januar 2005)

> " Wenn Du nicht schwimmen kannst, liegt es nicht an der Badehose"


  

Ah, Reifendiskussion, mein Beitrag: (Sorry musst einfach mal wieder was posten   )


Der Michelin C16 in 2,2 baut deutlich breiter als ein Fat Albert in 2,35. Wiegt allerdings deutlich mehr (ca. 1kg  ) und ist auf Asphalt eine natürliche Bremse. Warte noch auf anderes Wetter, dann folgt der Geländebericht.

Richtig fett bauen die Big Bettys u. sind dabei noch relativ leicht. Auch da liefere ich die Ergebnisse der ersten Rundfahrt nach ...

@Backwoods
Brauchst sowieso nur einen Schlammreifen für vorne, hinten wird kontrolliert gedriftet   

Cu,
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (26. Januar 2005)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> O.K. dann ist der danger notfalls schuld und ich kauf morgen einen 2.35 für 10 euro
> 
> für hinten brauch ich eh nen 24er und die gibts grad net so billig
> 
> hat sonst noch wer interesse. ich glaub es lag ncoh ein zweiter im stapel.



Wow, um nen 10er? Wo? Da würd ich mich auch mal vorbeigehen....


----------



## ricktick (26. Januar 2005)

Der Swampthing ist in 2.5 deutlich schmäler als beispielsweise ein HighRoller in 2.5.
Abgesehen davon ist der Swampthing kein Schlammreifen, es ist ein Nassreifen.
Das bedeutet der soll auch auf Steinen und Wurzeln noch gut funktionieren, nicht nur im Schlamm.
Ich würd nen 2.5er nehmen, weil man ihn mit etwas weniger Druck fahren kann. 
Das führt dazu, dass der Reifen ein wenig mehr walken kann, somit bessere Selbstreinigung und natürlich bessere Anpassungsfähigkeit an den Untergrund.

@ SteppenwolfRM: Ich würde den 2.5er vorne, den 2.35er hinten drauf machen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. Januar 2005)

ricktick schrieb:
			
		

> @ SteppenwolfRM: Ich würde den 2.5er vorne, den 2.35er hinten drauf machen


Darüber hatte ich auch schon nachgedacht.  
Du meinst das ernst, oder?


----------



## ricktick (26. Januar 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Darüber hatte ich auch schon nachgedacht.
> Du meinst das ernst, oder?



Ja, natürlich mein ich das ernst.
Denkst ich will dich verhohlen?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (26. Januar 2005)

so, meld mich auch mal wieder.
Ich weiß jetzt warum ich mich am Sonntag so "faul" gefühlt habe. Schon auf der Nachhausefahrt ist es noch schlechter geworden und ich hab dann gleich mal Fieber gemessen: fast 40°. Jetzt lieg ich hier mit ner Mandelentzündung im Bett. 


Habt Ihr auch die Einladung vom Wolfgang für den 29.01 bekommen?

Weiß schon jemand ob er kommt?

So jetzt leg ich mich wieder
grüsse
ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. Januar 2005)

ricktick schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, natürlich mein ich das ernst.


Eigentlich nicht. Aber dieses Zeichen "   " hat mich stutzig gemacht.  


@ra.  

Schon Infos wegen Erde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (26. Januar 2005)

Kailinger schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, um nen 10er? Wo? Da würd ich mich auch mal vorbeigehen....



Beim Sportivo in Sifi. einer war vorhin ncoh da!

@all: wollte hier eigentlcih keine reifendiskussion lostreten    sondern nur ein schnäppchen machen und einigermaßen sichergehen dass das ding nicht total für den ar.. ist.

werde den reifen bestimmt net im park fahren, sondern eher auf dem nächsten nightride. passt bei mir eh nur vorne, da ich hinten 24" brauch (auch am votec) und wenn er auf steinen und wurzeln hebt um so besser, muss ja auch das krumbachtal runter


----------



## dangerousD (26. Januar 2005)

@ra
Gute Besserung erst mal! die Einladung für Smastag habe ich auch bekommen, nur weiß ich nicht wirklich was damit anzufangen. Warum sollen wir uns da noch mal treffen? Es geht doch sicher um die Festlegung der Abladestellen, oder? War doch eigentlich alles schon geklärt...


@all
Auch auf die Gefahr hin, daß ich wieder allein vor Ort bin: werde wohl Freitag ab zwölf/halb eins in ES sein. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust und Zeit... das geht vor allem an Chris, Björn und Kai


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. Januar 2005)

@Danger

Geb dann mal bitte nen LAgebericht zum Schnee. Ich hoffe, dass dort keiner liegt, unter der Brücke   Die fetten Verwehungen werden ja hoffentlich nicht stattgefunden haben.

@all
Schon was für´s We geplant? Ich wollte ja auch mal nach ES. Oder Biertisch?
DAs sind beides Matschfreie Optionen.


----------



## driver79 (26. Januar 2005)

hab dieses WE keine zeit, auch freitag nicht. (muß) darf meiner schwester beim renovieren helfen.

trotz des schlechten wetters euch happy trail.

@ra 

gute besserung


----------



## Floater (27. Januar 2005)

sooo, hab mal wieder meinen fuhrpark erweitert (ganz getreu dem motto kampf dem bösen finger...)
und ist mein erstes rad, daß wirklich echtes profi material ist(von six days fahrer ge-ebayt und bis in die schleyer halle geliefert bekommen)


so langsam könnten die straßen dann auch abtauen, daß ich es mal ausführen kann, weil immer nur trackstand vor dem fernseher nervt meine freundin dann doch vielleicht bald....


----------



## sms (27. Januar 2005)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> hab dieses WE keine zeit, auch freitag nicht. (muß) darf meiner schwester beim renovieren helfen.
> 
> trotz des schlechten wetters euch happy trail.
> 
> ...


Hab diese WE keine zeit.
(Muß) darf zu meiner Schwester zum Geburtstag.

trotz des schlechten wetters euch happy trails

@ra

logisch, gute besserung


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Januar 2005)

@Floater

Na dann viel spaß.  Wo fährst Du damit????Bergab wir ziemlich schwierig mit den Beinen zu bremsen und bergauf würde mich die Übersetzung töten.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (27. Januar 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @ra
> die Einladung für Smastag habe ich auch bekommen, nur weiß ich nicht wirklich was damit anzufangen. Warum sollen wir uns da noch mal treffen? Es geht doch sicher um die Festlegung der Abladestellen, oder? War doch eigentlich alles schon geklärt...



der Wolfgang Hensel hat jemanden vom Landesverband eingeladen um noch einmal die wesentlichen (Vereins-) rechtlichen Fragen zu klären. 
Braucht also keiner von Euch kommen. Der Kerl hat anscheinend auch noch gar nicht zugesagt. Ich werde aber am Samstag auf alle Fälle hingehen und den Abladeort für die Erde markieren. 
Wolfgang hat erzählt er hätte auch noch mal Kontakt zu einem Bauunternehmer aufgenommen, der kann evtl. schon mal die Erde mit nem Radlader zusammenschieben und etwas verdichten. Mal sehen ob's klappt. 
Wegen meiner Krankheit kann ich gerade nix machen. Werde dann für nächste Woche noch mal ein Termin mit dem Bernd Schittenhelm ausmachen um uns das Holz noch mal anzusehen. 

@Börni: kannst Du mir mal Deine E-Mail per P.M schicken?

So, jetzt leg ich mich wieder. 

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Januar 2005)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Braucht also keiner von Euch kommen. Auch nicht schlecht
> Ich werde aber am Samstag auf alle Fälle hingehen und den Abladeort für die Erde markieren.  brav
> 
> Wolfgang hat erzählt er hätte auch noch mal Kontakt zu einem Bauunternehmer aufgenommen, der kann evtl. schon mal die Erde mit nem Radlader zusammenschieben und etwas verdichten. Der hängt sich aber auch gut in die Seile. Sehr Lobenswert.
> ...


 

Hoffentlich können wir nächste Woche buddeln.


----------



## Koeni (27. Januar 2005)

@ra
Gute Besserung auch von mir

@all
Ich bin am Samstag am Fellhorn, wenn Ihr den Biertisch wollt müsst ihr rechtzeitig bescheid sagen.

Falls noch wer Bock hat, es gibt noch Plätze:
snowandmore


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (27. Januar 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, daß ich wieder allein vor Ort bin: werde wohl Freitag ab zwölf/halb eins in ES sein. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust und Zeit... das geht vor allem an Chris, Björn und Kai




Hmmm, lass mal überlegen, wo bin ich am Fr. um 12 -12.30 ??? Ahhh, richtig, essen in der Kantine. Bin am arbeiten, wie sichs gehört 

Samstags oder mal Sonntags würd ich mir das aber schon mal gern anguggen....


----------



## Backwoods (27. Januar 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Ich bin am Samstag am Fellhorn, wenn Ihr den Biertisch wollt müsst ihr rechtzeitig bescheid sagen.
> 
> Falls noch wer Bock hat, es gibt noch Plätze:
> snowandmore



Dann sollten wir morgen noch einen treffpunkt ausmachen! ich werde auch dort sein.

wir wollten allerdings mit den auto fahren. muss ich jetzt im training nochmal klären. ich komme allerdings mit ski, da ich noch kein neues board hab


----------



## Koeni (27. Januar 2005)

@Backwoods
Ich glaub das mit dem Treffpunkt wird nix. Ich bin da mit einigen Leuten und die haben bestimmt kein Bock wegen mir zu warten.
Wir sind am Anfang auf jeden Fall an der Kanzelwand zum Heizen und später dann am Fellhorn und im Park.
Vielleicht sieht man sich(Hast du was auffälliges an? Ich hab ne knallgelbe Mütze, Blaues Board, Blaue Hose und Helle Jacke mit gelben Streifen)


----------



## dangerousD (27. Januar 2005)

@koni
Viel Spaß!  Mit etwas mehr Vorlauf und Planung komme ich sicher da auch mal mit. Mike hat auch schon Interesse bekundet, allerdings wollten wir zum Zerg seiner Abfahrtsstätte. Habe gerade vergessen, wie die heißt... aber für 'nen Anfänger wie mich sollte es reichen 

@kailinger
Werden wohl am Sonntag noch mal in den Park fahren, sofern dort kein Schnee liegt. Aber das finde ich ja morgen raus


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Januar 2005)

@danger

Der Zerg war auch am Fellhorn.


----------



## Floater (27. Januar 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Floater
> 
> Na dann viel spaß.  Wo fährst Du damit????Bergab wir ziemlich schwierig mit den Beinen zu bremsen und bergauf würde mich die Übersetzung töten.




bergab geht schon und bergauf macht hart(50:16)
primär aber halt schon flache einheiten. 
ach ja zum thema wo fährst damit, hab ich schon erwähnt, daß jetzt, wo ich das eigene bahnrad hab, die dummen stuttgarter die bahn aus der schleyer halle reißen  
@dirk komm morgen auch unter die brücke, sag mir doch bitte noch genauer bescheid wo. bei mir wirds eher 1/2 2-2


----------



## Backwoods (27. Januar 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Backwoods
> Ich glaub das mit dem Treffpunkt wird nix. Ich bin da mit einigen Leuten und die haben bestimmt kein Bock wegen mir zu warten.
> Wir sind am Anfang auf jeden Fall an der Kanzelwand zum Heizen und später dann am Fellhorn und im Park.
> Vielleicht sieht man sich(Hast du was auffälliges an? Ich hab ne knallgelbe Mütze, Blaues Board, Blaue Hose und Helle Jacke mit gelben Streifen)



ich hab so ne orange mammut hose und ne eisabär müzte auf kopf (mit blonden "haaren") falls dir das was sagt. jacke eher lila   vielleicht auch schwarz oder blau...

wenn wir dort sind komm ich nach mittag mal am park vorbei. wir fahren warschienlich mit dem auto und entscheiden uns erst unterwegs ob wir nciht doch ncoh lech oder stanton fahren.


----------



## Backwoods (27. Januar 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> allerdings wollten wir zum Zerg seiner Abfahrtsstätte. Habe gerade vergessen, wie die heißt... aber für 'nen Anfänger wie mich sollte es reichen



wo ist die besagte abfahrtsstelle vom zerg?


----------



## zerg10 (28. Januar 2005)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist die besagte abfahrtsstelle vom zerg?



Vor zwei Wochen war ich am Fellhorn, unbedingt früh hin, gegen Mittag kommen da die Busse aus Holland an   

Und am Sonntag fahr' ich nach Donnstetten (schwäb. Alb), um ein wenig an der Technik zu feilen.

@Danger
Was ist denn mit Samstagnachmittag ? Könnte mich evtl. für 2-3h in den Skatepark verkrümmeln ? (Ab 14:00Uhr)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (28. Januar 2005)

@zerg
Samstag nachmittag ist eher schlecht, bin mit Mike wahrscheinlich am Sonntag noch mal da. Beste Zeit ist immer zwischen 10 und 14 Uhr, weil dann noch nix los ist. Danach wird es meist zu voll...


----------



## zerg10 (28. Januar 2005)

@Danger
Sonntag blamier' ich mich schon woanders  . Hmm, schade ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Januar 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Danger
> Sonntag blamier' ich mich schon woanders . Hmm, schade ...


HAb Ihn rum bekommen.   Ist am Sonntag auch da.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (28. Januar 2005)

Moin, 

ich weiß noch net ob ich am Sonntag mitkomme. Mach ich mal kurzfristig davon abhängig wie fit ich mich mich fühle.  Lust hätte ich aber schon. 

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## Backwoods (28. Januar 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Vor zwei Wochen war ich am Fellhorn, unbedingt früh hin, gegen Mittag kommen da die Busse aus Holland an



Das war nicht die Frage! ich wollte wissen wie du hingekommen bist und wo gegebenenfalls der bus für wieviel euros abfährt

wir fahren immer so dass wir um 0800 dort sind. sonst gibts keine guten parkplätz mehr und auf der autobahn ist schon soviel verkehr dass man nicht mehr unter 2 stunden hinkommt.


----------



## Koeni (28. Januar 2005)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> wir fahren immer so dass wir um 0800 dort sind. sonst gibts keine guten parkplätz mehr ...



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Ich war noch nie um 8.00Uhr dort und wir hatten immer einen guten Parkplatz. Solange man so bis um 9:00Uhr einläuft muss es schon verdammt voll sein, dass man keinen Parkplatz mehr bekommt.
Ich fahr normalerweise auch selbst hin, aber morgen halt mal mit ner Busausfahrt(39 mit Skipass und Apreski-Drinks)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (28. Januar 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Ich war noch nie um 8.00Uhr dort und wir hatten immer einen guten Parkplatz. Solange man so bis um 9:00Uhr einläuft muss es schon verdammt voll sein, dass man keinen Parkplatz mehr bekommt.
> Ich fahr normalerweise auch selbst hin, aber morgen halt mal mit ner Busausfahrt(39 mit Skipass und Apreski-Drinks)



@koni & backwoods
Voll ist Definitionssache   Ich bevorzuge das frühe Aufstehen u. eine der ersten Gondeln, ab 10:00 wird's echt der Rummel.

@ra.
Hab' da noch was für Dich, was vielleicht zu Deiner Genesung beiträgt. Sind 3 Kopien für Deine Kumpel


----------



## dangerousD (28. Januar 2005)

Also, der Park in ES ist trocken. Nur am Rand liegt ein wenig Schnee, stört aber nicht. Alle Rampen sind befahrbar, das ist es doch, was zählt 

@ra
Habe mir heute die Kante vorgenommen, über die ich letzte Woche nicht gefahren bin. Weißt schon, hoch springen und die Schräge runter... das klappt jetzt!  Hat mich halt gewurmt, daß es nicht ging 

Jetzt müssen wir nur eine Zeit ausmachen für Sonntag. Gibt es Vorschläge? Sonst würde ich auf halb/um zwölf plädieren...

Eine Alternative - wenn man nicht unbedingt in den Park will - wäre ja noch "besagte Strecke im Nordosten Stuttgarts". Immerhin hat es die letzten Tage gefroren, Schlamm gibt es keinen. Und im Schnee spielen ist sicher auch mal lustig... aber das nur am Rande.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Januar 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Also, der Park in ES ist trocken. Nur am Rand liegt ein wenig Schnee, stört aber nicht. Alle Rampen sind befahrbar, das ist es doch, was zählt
> 
> Sonst würde ich auf halb/um zwölf plädieren...


Gute Uhrzeit


----------



## torte (28. Januar 2005)

So, wollte nur mal eben melden das ich noch unter den Lebenden bin   

(Geschäftlich gerade böse im Stress    )

Rollt am Wochenende auch jemand durch den Wald ? Is ja Romantisch bei dem Schnee   

*grml* Würde auch gerne boarden gehen... muss aber noch einiges für ne Schulung nächste Woche erarbeiten *hurra*

Aber geht nächstes WE einer zum Boarden ? Evtl auch mit Übernachtung. Einfaches Skigebiet zuf wieder einfahren erwünscht   Fahrzeug vorhanden.


@ Steppi

Hast meine SMS nich bekommen ? Satnd an dem Tag ewig vor deinem Haus im Stau


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Januar 2005)

@torte

Jetzt mach die SMS auch sinn  
Dachte, dass Du die sicher falsch verschickt hast.
Hätte ich das gewusst, hätte ich das gemacht.


----------



## Kailinger (29. Januar 2005)

@ES-Geher: Ich bin morgen nicht dabei, mir ists ehrlich gesagt dann doch zu kalt (bin eh schon angeschlagen) und wir müssen für meinen Bus noch ne handvoll Einspritzdüsen fertig machen (im warmen Keller).

Ich will da aber schon noch hin, gell!

Kai


----------



## Koeni (30. Januar 2005)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen die Herrschaften  ,

Mir tut alles weh, aber ich hab gestern nen richtig geilen Tage im Schnee gehabt  


Hab gerade in der mrm gelesen, dass am Geißkopf 4 (  ) neue Strecken gebaut werden sollen.
ich hab denen jetzt mal ne Mail geschickt, damit sie mir sagen ob da was dran ist. Für 2005 4 Strecken zu bauen halte ich nicht für machbar, aber wie gesagt, die sollen sich erstmal bei mir melden.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (30. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 

hab mich entschlossen doch noch mal ruhiger zu treten. Nächstes WE will ich aber auf alle Fälle wieder am Start sein.

@DD: na prima, sonst wäre ich eben der erste gewesen der's gemacht hätte   .

@Zerg: vielen Dank, ich hoffe wir fahren mal wieder zusammen damit eine Übergabe klappt.

@koeni: ich hab gehört, dass in Albstadt vom Skiverein eine DH-Strecke gebaut wird damit die den Lift auch im Sommer nutzen könnnen. Ich versuch noch mehr raus zu kriegen. 

betr. RKV: Ich war am Samstag beim RKV. Wir hatten jemanden vom Landesverband eingeladen um noch mal die rechtlichen Dinge zu klären. Es kam aber nicht viel Neues bei raus. Er hat insbesondere versucht uns zu überzeugen, dass jemand von uns den Trainerschein machen sollte. Is mit Sicherheit intereressant, kostet auch nicht viel (50 Euro pro Woche inkl. Übernachtung und Verpflegung) es dauert halt 3 Wochen. Und drei Wochen vom meiem Jahresurlaub kann ich nicht opfern. 

Wenn jemand von Euch Lust hat, kann er mir ja mal Bescheid sagen, ich kümmer mich dann um mehr Info. 

Bernd S. hat ein Angebot für die Eisenteile für die Rampe, ca 330,- Euro.

Viel Spaß beim Fahren
Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## Backwoods (30. Januar 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen die Herrschaften  ,
> 
> Mir tut alles weh, aber ich hab gestern nen richtig geilen Tage im Schnee gehabt



offtopic:
Da kann ich mich nur anschliessen     mega-geiles königswetter, aber eine schweine kälte - und es waren voll wenig leute unterwegs  .

wir waren in lech zum tiefschnee und varianten fahren!

leider hab ich noch vorm mittag eine bindung geschrottet - schei$$ kälte     musste dann runter ins tal und ne neue kaufen


----------



## zerg10 (31. Januar 2005)

@koni & backwoods

Wir hatten auch 'ne Menge Spaß u. kalt war's bei uns auch    Eigentlich das ideale Gelände für so 'nen Techniklosen wie mich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (31. Januar 2005)

@ra
330 Euro für die Eisenteile? Werden die extra angefertigt oder was? Das wird ja ein teurer Spaß... Vielleicht schütten wir den Hügel doch besser mit Erde auf, dann eben nicht ganz so hoch. Wenn wir die Erde kostenfrei bekommen, ginge das ja auch. Obwohl dann die ganze Arbeit vom Mike für die Katz' wäre...

@zerg
Sicher ist ES gut für jemand wie Dich. Aber dann Du mußt auch mal fahren und nicht nur diskutieren  Spaß... aber ich denke, Du weißt, was ich meine...

@kailinger
Keine Panik, wird schon noch genug Gelegenheiten geben... der Park steht ja noch eine Weile


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Januar 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @ra
> Obwohl dann die ganze Arbeit vom Mike für die Katz' wäre...


 Wäre nicht so wild. Zu überlegen wäre es fast. 
Doch dann sollten wir uns jetzt bald darauf einigen. Bei den 350 Euro wird es nicht bleiben. Wir haben ja auch noch die Spundbretter angefragt. DAnn kommen auch noch kleinere Schrauben und Nägel dazu. Der Beton muss dann auch noch bezahlt werden. Wenn der Wolfang H. schon einen RAdlader angefragt hat. sollte das mit dem Hügel gehen.
Da wird sich der Floater aber freuen.


----------



## Koeni (31. Januar 2005)

Ich bin zwar immernoch für 'ne ordentliche Rampe, aber wenn's zu teuer wird, dann müssen wir uns schon noch mal Gedanken machen.
330 nur für die Befestigungen ist echt ein ziemlich heftiger Batzen und wir wollen ja nicht nur ne Startrampe, sondern auch noch andere lustige Sachen bauen, die wir sicher auch nicht ganz umsonst bekommen 

Einen Erdhaufen in der Höhe aufzuschütten(und zu verdichten) wird aber auch nicht einfach...


----------



## Sofax (31. Januar 2005)

um uns Geld für die Metallteile zu sparen müssten wir die Startrampe ja komplett aufschütten und auf jeglichen Holzaufbau verzichten. Sobald wir mit einem Holzaufbau anfangen, müssen wir ja wieder die teuren Metallteile in die Verankerungen vergießen. Und so wesentlich weniger werden die Teile dabei nicht.
Und für einen richtigen Starthügel müssten wir ja wirklich ne Masse aufschütten ... 
Können wir vielleicht billigere Metallteile verwenden? oder viell. die Konstruktion so ändern, dass wir einfach weniger brauchen? oder am besten beides?


----------



## Floater (31. Januar 2005)

....darf ichs sagen, darf ichs sagen......!?

hab mich ja der turmbau mehrheit gebeugt(scheiß demokratie); dafür hat mir ja irgendjemand versprochen, daß ich motzrecht beanspruchen darf 


vielleicht macht sich jeder nochmal gedanken über das für und wider(erde verdichten(was wir ja bei den sprüngen eh machen müssen) dafür billig und haltbar gegen rampe, teuer vielleicht reizvoller, aber auch aufwändig(also wenn man mal alleine an die arbeitszeit denkt, bis das fundament steht, da kann man schon einiges an erde verdichten  ))
vielleicht treten wir keine lange pro contra debatte los, sondern stimmen einfach (online?) ab?
sollte wir uns gegen den turm, was gibts dann am sa zu tun(ist schon erde da)?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (31. Januar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

zunächtmal, ob Startrampe aus Holz oder Erde ist mir eigentlich ziemlich egal. Wir sind nun jetzt in unserer Planung schon recht lange auf die Holzkonsturktion fixiert. Nur weil die Eisenteile ca. 330 Euro kosten ist das für mich noch kein Grund von unserer ursprünglichen Planung abzuweichen. Wir bekommen ein Budget von zunächst mal 1000 Euro. Für's Holz werden wir ca. 100 (oder von mir auch aus 170 Euro) ausgeben. Somit sind wir bei 500 Euro. Für den Erdaushub werden wir nichts bezahlen (wir haben 100 cbm bereits zugesichert bekommen). Dies bedeutet, dass wir für das Fundament und weitere Ausgaben noch 500 zur Verfügung haben. 
Die Holzrampe ist zwar aufwendiger aber längerfirstig mit Sicherheit die elegantere Lösung. 
Bitte denkt auch an unsere Glaubwürdigkeit vis a vis der Vereinsmitglieder wenn wir wegen einer "Kleinigkeit" unsere ganzen Pläne in Frage stellen. 

Ich möchte gerne bei dem ursprünglichen Plan bleiben sofern keine wichtigen Gründe dagegen sprechen. Soweit meine Meinung in Kürze.

So muß jetzt schluß machen
grüsse ra.


----------



## Koeni (31. Januar 2005)

Das mit den 1000 wusste ich garnicht. 
Wie oben schon gesagt finde ich die Rampe auch besser und wir brauchen am Samstag ja auch was zu tun  .


----------



## dangerousD (31. Januar 2005)

"Bitte denkt auch an unsere Glaubwürdigkeit vis a vis der Vereinsmitglieder wenn wir wegen einer "Kleinigkeit" unsere ganzen Pläne in Frage stellen."

Das ist wohl das wichtigste Statement... so hatte ich es noch gar nicht gesehen. Die Nachteile des Verdichtens sind mir dagegen sehr wohl bewußt...  Was soll's, wir sind nur einmal jung (oder mittelalt, je nachdem  ). Wenn das Geld schon bekommen, sollten wir es auch nutzen. Also: Holzkonstrukt. Punkt.

@floater
Das Du Dir sowas auch immer merkst... also das mit dem Motzen  Ich finde Holk's Argumentation schlüssig, los komm', schließ' Dich uns an


----------



## Floater (31. Januar 2005)

nänä...dachte halt, daß sich doch noch alles zum guten wendet
an mir solls ja mit dem turm nicht scheitern, aber wie gesagt, ich habs gleich gesagt....
ganz im gegenteil hab ich heut sogar noch den typ vom allgäu spot angemailt, weil die ja auch so ne ... rampe gebaut haben, vielleicht kommen da ja noch wesentliche hilfreiche tipps zurück(mal hoffen, daß die irgendwelche fehler schon für uns gemacht haben, daß die...schöne rampe auch gut beim ersten versuch hält). aber spektakuläres wird wohl nicht rauskommen.

@ra kam die mail eigentlich an?dein pn posteingang war voll, also hab ichs übers forum als e-mail geschrieben.

dann noch drei ganz andere sachen:
1. der mike hat ja angeregt mal gemeinsam boarden und schien zu gehen( hast du doch, oder), sollte man durchaus mal in angriff nehmen
2. will schon mal die saisonplanung starten, wiill dieses jahr auf jeden fall wieder mindestens einmal an den gardasee! hws entweder an einem der tollen mai WE oder aber im herbst, definitiv aber nicht wenn dort das festival ist, weil anstehen kann man im winter am lift genug. 
3. ab mitte februar hab ich wieder zeit, und finde wir sollten mal ein größeres event auf der alb starten(dort wo ich aufgewachsen bin kenn ich unendlich viel singletrails)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (1. Februar 2005)

betr. Rampenbau: herzlich Dank dass Ihr mir zustimmt. Ich bin ja froh, dass ich noch Leute überzeugen kann (Zuhause bei Frau und Kind funktioniert das nämlich irgenwie nicht mehr  )


@Floater: ja, hab ich bekommen, wollte eigentlich auch schon geantwortet haben. Des mit dem Trainer besprechen wir mal wenn wir uns persönlich sehen. Ich stelle dann gerne den Kontakt her damit Du alle Infos bekommst. 
Betr. Biken auf der Alb, wenn's mit dem Termin klappt bin ich dabei und Gardasee hört sich auch gut an.

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Februar 2005)

@Rampe

Mir ist es egal. Eine Überlegung war es in jedem FAlle mal wert. Ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass es etwas mit Glaubwürdigkeit zu tun hat. Ehr mit Überlegung und ggf. Vernunft. Man hätte bei der Erdvariante natürlich einen Tieflader planen müssen. Der übernimmt den Großteil der Verdichtung schonmal beim Aufschütten. Holz soll mir aber auch recht sein. Macht schließlich Spaß.
Unsere Glaubwürdigkeit, um nochmal kurz darauf zurück zukommen, würde in Frage stehen, wenn wir keinen Starthügel bzw. doch nichts bauen würden. Wir wollen einen Starthügel, woraus der besteht, ist denen sicher auch Wurst.
Wir brauchen schließlich auch in Zunkunft noch Geld zum bauen. Wenn die Kohle nach der ersten Kurve weg ist, freut sich sicher auch niemand. Soweit mal meine Meinung. Und hackt bitte nicht wieder auf mir rum.

Nochwas: Wir brauchen einen Freiwilligen Schatzmeister!  

Da es die letzten 2 Wochen gefroren war, frage ich mich, ob es Sinn macht am WE zu buddeln. Frost ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Was meint Ihr? Und bitte keine Glaubwürdigkeits Argumentation. 

@ra.
Bitte frag den Bernd nochmal nach den Brettern für die RAmpe. Die wollte er beim Sägewerk anfragen. Wir sollten auch diese Summe wissen. Auch wäre es gut, wenn Ihr beiden Euch das Holz nochmal anseht. Die Längen wären mal wichtig zu wissen. Wenn nicht, muss die Rampe halt den Längen angepasst werden. Aber 3m hatten die glaube schon. 
Bevor er nicht sagt, das Holz sei gut, brauchen wir nicht buddeln. Er ist ja Zimmermann und kennt sich also aus.
Bitte geb mir mal die Nummer von Bernd. Mögl. Festnetz. 

@Floater

Ja, hab ich. Vorschlag meinerseits, 19.02.05. Ich bin ehrlich, die Woche drauf geht es bei mir nicht. Da bin ich nicht im Ländle. Die Woche vom 12. Febr. sollten wir uns freihalten, falls wir dieses WE nicht buddeln.

Biken auf der Alb  Aber erst wenn eine Grundkondition vorhanden ist. Es geht ja sicher nicht per Lift nach oben.


----------



## Floater (1. Februar 2005)

also der 19 ist bei mir hws nicht soooo doll, der darauffolgende 20. hingegegen....

@steppi mindestens so ne faule ausrede wie: mit meinem stinky komm ich keinen berg hoch  
hast ja aber noch mindestens 2 wochen zu trainieren(vielleicht doch mal mit dem rad auf arbeit fahren    )


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Februar 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> (vielleicht doch mal mit dem rad auf arbeit fahren    )


   
Also für ne Albtour im Februar meld ich mich schonmal ab  



			
				Floater schrieb:
			
		

> der darauffolgende 20. hingegegen


Der soll mir auch recht sein


----------



## Floater (1. Februar 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Also für ne Albtour im Februar meld ich mich schonmal ab
> 
> 
> Der soll mir auch recht sein




jetzt im ernst?gut, hws wirds im februar eh nix mehr, aber wenn der boden nicht nabentief ist gehts eigentlich zu jeder jahreszeit.
und zwecks kondition: wir sprechen von ner albtour mit b!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Februar 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt im ernst?gut, hws wirds im februar eh nix mehr, aber wenn der boden nicht nabentief ist gehts eigentlich zu jeder jahreszeit.
> und zwecks kondition: wir sprechen von ner albtour mit b!


Wir sind letztens eine Standardrunde gefahren. DAnach war ich klinisch Tod.
Werde bei Gelegenheit ein wenig Kondi einbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (1. Februar 2005)

@floater
Sach' ma an, wann das auffe Alb geht  Ich denke, ich würde mir das schon gern mal ansehen. Und die Aussicht auf Singletrails lockt ungemein... und da Du ja Local bist, würde ich Dein Angebot auf jeden Fall annehmen.

@buddler
Mike hat schon recht, vielleicht könntest Du - *HOLK* - im Laufe der Woche mal schauen, was der Boden so sagt... wenn es wirklich durchgefroren ist, wird das Buddeln kein Spaß und macht nicht so viel Sinn. Apropos: wie ist es überhaupt mit Werkzeug? Hat der RKV ein paar Spaten, Kreuzhacken oder oder oder am Start? Oder sind wir Selbstversorger? Meinereiner verfügt ledglich über einen guten alten NVA-Klappspaten. Kenner wissen, was ich meine...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Februar 2005)

Wir sind wohl ehr Selbstversorger. Werde mir die Woche noch einen bei Obi holen. Kommt so um die 12 Euro  
Es wäre nicht schlecht, wenn alle die kommen auch einen haben. Sonst stehen die anderen nur DUMM rum.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (1. Februar 2005)

Hallo, 

hab gerade mit dem Wolfang Hensel gesprochen. Er hat mir noch ein paar interessasnte Neuigkeiten erzählt. 
Leider hab ich gerade keine Zeit alles nieder zu schreiben. 

Melde mich dann heute Abend noch mal.

Dies nur um ein bisschen Spannung aufzubauen   

Grüsse
ra


----------



## driver79 (1. Februar 2005)

@buddler

werd mal schaun ob ich nen paar mehr spaten, etc. auftreiben kann. kann aber nix versprechen. werd wenn ich was genaueres weis nochmal posten.

zur bodenbeschaffenheit: denke wenns die nächsten tage nicht so kalt is, könnte doch die oberen cm abgetragen werden. denke da an die worte des vorstandes, der meinte, dass wir das eh nicht an einem tag/we schaffen. und dann hätten wir wenigstens mal nen anfang.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Februar 2005)

Heute war es ja recht warm. Wenn die nächsten Tage auch so sind, steht dem ganzen nix im Wege. Regen wäre halt am Samstag nicht so toll. Aber das wird scho ....


----------



## plusminus (1. Februar 2005)

Für Freitag+We ist kein großartiger Niederschlag angekündigt. Davor wirds aber noch schneien/regnen. Nachts angeblich immer so um den Gefrierpunkt rum.
Mir fällt gerade auf, dass ich glaub noch gescheite Schuhe brauche. Hab nur nen Paar "normale" Schuhe und meine Klicker  Naja ich hoff ich werd da noch was bezahlbares auftreiben.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (1. Februar 2005)

Guten Abend, 

Sodele, jetzt hab ich ein wenig mehr Zeit zum Schreiben. Wie bereits geschrieben habe ich heute mit dem Wolfgang telefoniert und er hat ein sehr gute Nachricht und eine andere. 

zunächst die Gute:
er hat sich mit 2 Bauunternehmern unterhalten und anscheinend sind die Kosten für die Entsorgung von Erdreich so hoch, dass die Unternehmern nicht nur bereit wären uns die Erde kostenlos bereit zu stellen, sondern uns auch tatkräftig bei der Bearbeitung zu unterstützten. Das heißt zum Beispiel die Erde in eine entsprechende Form zu bringen und zu verdichten. Details müssen noch ausgehandelt werden, hört sich aber schon recht vielversprechend an. 

Die weniger gute Nachricht:
Die Bauunternehmer raten dringend davon ab zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt mit den Erdarbeiten loszulegen da das Erdreich im Moment so feucht ist, dass beim Trocknen viele Risse entstehen würden. Sie raten uns zu warten bis es ca. 2 Wochen trocken ist und die Sonne die Erde etwas getrocknet hat, sprich ca. April (wenn das Wetter schon vorher gut ist natürlich auch früher).Das verzögert zwar den Termin etwas aber wenn man bedenkt wie viel Zeit wir insgesamt sparen weil wir nicht so viel schaufeln müssen, lohnt sich das auf alle Fälle. 

Nichts desto trotz können wir schon in Ruhe mit dem Bau der Rampe loslegen. Am nächsten Montag um 17.00 h  habe ich mit dem Zimmermann Bernd Schittenhelm noch mal ein Termin um uns das Holz genau anzusehen und zu vermessen. 
Ich schau mir am Donnerstag mal den Boden auf der Startrampe genau an und gebe Euch dann Bescheid ob es Sinn macht am Samstag zu buddeln, wie gesagt, wir haben dann keine Eile. 


Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## Floater (2. Februar 2005)

...mal ein link für alle zum schlau machen:
www.crackedfork.com
und da dirt...how to build...


und zum thema die baufirmen verdichten gerne und umsonst, weil dreck entsorgen so teuer ist sag ich jetzt nix(könnte nur sein, daß das irgendjemand irgendwann mal gaaaanz beiläufig erwähnt hat)

@ra
das, was der bauigel über das bauen mit feuchtem dreck gesagt hat deckt sich nicht ganz mit dem stand der trail bau wissenschaft(bauen wenn erde nass, fahren wenn erde trocken); ein paar risse sind nur schönheitsfehler in schönen betonharten hügeln(siehe wn korb)
meinte er die erde muß ganz durchtrocknen oder trockener sein?
also für den unterbau kann die erde doch angeblich nicht feucht genug sein(deshalb hat sich der guido tschugg ja auch extra nen fluß unter seine brücke kommen lassen  )
andererseits sollte der bauigel ja schon ahnung haben...
wieder mal fragen über fragen
ich würd mich anbieten zwecks konsistenz der erde mal jemanden zu fragen, der ahnung davon hat(oldschoolbmx in kw-heim)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Februar 2005)

@ra.

Das hört sich doch mal richtig gut an. Wenn der es so hinfahren kann und gleich formt, haben wir ja "nur" noch die feinarbeiten zu erledigen.
Da das mit der Erde eh erst im April wird, reicht uns z.B. auch die 2. Märzwoche für die Fundamente. Wenn aber soviele Leute Zeit haben am WE, können wir das auch jetzt erledigen.

@Floater
Im April ist die Erde auch noch nicht trocken.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (2. Februar 2005)

@floater: ich kenn mich leider bei dem Thema gar nicht aus und habe die undankbare Rolle des "Durchlauferhitzers". Wenn Du Näheres in Erfahrung gebracht hast, wäre es sinnvoll wenn Du Dich persönlich mal mit dem Wolfgang unterhälst. 
Wenn bautechnisch von unserer Seite nichts dagegen spricht bringen die uns die Erde bestimmt auch früher.

Grpsse
ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (2. Februar 2005)

@steppi
durchaus klar, wäre auch zu schön, wenn das wetter die erde bis zum april die erde durchtrocknen würde.
bis jetzt hatte ich für sprungbau nur überall immer vernommen je feuchter je besser

@ra
schon klar, das mit dem durchlauferhitzer; werd mal versuchen mich schlau zu machen; mir geht es ja auch nicht drum alles so schnell wie möglich oder grundsätzlich anders zu machen, als andere sagen, sondern eben so gut wie möglich.
da wir alle nur halbwissen haben sollten wir uns halt an leute mit erfahrung halten.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Februar 2005)

@Floater
Es ist ja auch sinnvoll mit feuchter Erde 
Dem Bauigel geht es sicher ehr in Richtung gefroren. 
Je ehr wir beginnen, desto besser. Man hat ja schließlich noch mehr vor als in BB zu bauen.


----------



## Kailinger (2. Februar 2005)

Evtl. gings dem Bauigel ja auch eher um den Beton für die Fundamente der Rampe. Das wird nämlich bei Frost nix, es sei den man verwendet speziellen Beton - und der ist dann ordentlich teuer! Dem Dreck ist das wurscht ob er nass oder gefroren oder trocken ist. Klar, auf großen Baustellen gibts bei extremer Nässe probleme, weil keine Baumaschine vernünftig fahren kann.

Kann keiner von Euch schweissen? So ein paar Holzverbinder aus Flachstahl sind doch ruckzuck selbergebrutzelt, oder?

Zimmermann hab ich übrigens auch mal gelernt, von da her könnt ich auch ein paar Tipps geben.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Februar 2005)

Kailinger schrieb:
			
		

> Evtl. gings dem Bauigel ja auch eher um den Beton für die Fundamente der Rampe. Das wird nämlich bei Frost nix, es sei den man verwendet speziellen Beton - und der ist dann ordentlich teuer!
> *Den Beton machen wir erst bei 5-10 °C rein*
> 
> Kann keiner von Euch schweissen? So ein paar Holzverbinder aus Flachstahl sind doch ruckzuck selbergebrutzelt, oder?
> ...


 
................ (nur wegen der Zeichen)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Februar 2005)

Hab mich eben mal schlau gemacht.
Stahl besorgen und die Dinger selber bauen lohnt vom Preis her nicht.
Wir müssten es dann noch sägen, bohren und brutzeln.
Beton kostet uns ca 115 Euro der m³  

Da ist mir doch eben noch eingefallen, dass da doch noch das alte Startgatter ist. Ich will mal hoffen, dass es uns nicht stört beim buddeln


----------



## dangerousD (2. Februar 2005)

Der Jörg will ja Info's einholen, aber ich denke auch, daß die Erde ruhig feucht sein darf. Die Jumps müssen eh des öfteren nachgeshapet werden, wichtig ist halt, daß der Unterbau steht. Kann mir allerdings vorstellen, daß die Maschinen mit feuchter Erde Probleme haben (von wegen Einsinken statt verdichten und so...) Egal... war nur so ein Gedanke. Wenn ich in der Vergangenheit selbst gebaut habe, dann lieber mit feuchter Erde. Die ist zwar schwerer, läßt sich aber besser formen. Zumindest mit dem Spaten. Der ist ja auch leichter als so ein Radlader 

Warten wir mal ab, was die Profis sagen...

Ach ja, jetzt noch der obligatorische Hinweis: ich plane, am Freitag wieder nach ES zu fahren und ein bißchen spielen zu gehen. Nur für den Fall... na ihr wißt schon, was...


----------



## Floater (2. Februar 2005)

@startgatter: also es wäre doch eigentlich sünde das ding zu verbuddeln! wenn es sich irgendwie retten lässt sollte man das tun!
muß man ja nicht selber nutzen(obwohl man sollte!); spende an bmxer; zu vereins/unseren gunsten zu ebay...

Hier die antwort bez der allgäurampe:
Hallo Jörg,

erst mal danke für die Mail.  Unsere Anlauframpe ist circa 3,5-4Meter hoch.
Die Fläche oben auf der Rampe ist 2mal4 Meter. Wir haben 2 Schrägen angebracht,
die eine geht auf der 4Meter breiten Seite runter und ist auf den Bildern in der Rider 
nur von der Seite zu sehen.
Ich schätz mal das Gefälle beträgt dort so 45Grad. Die andere Schräge geht auf der 
schmalen Seite hinunter und hat einen Knick, das erste Drittel hat auch so 45 Grad
und die letzten beiden so circa 55-60 Grad.
Unten haben wir mit Erde eine Rundung an die Rampe angeschüttet die wieder in die 
Ebene zurück führt. Dadurch kann man sehr gut puschen und muß eigendlich nie treten
um die Line zu springen.
Wo kommt ihr her? Sobald man fahren kann seit ihr herzlich eingeladen.
Der Park steht in Kaufbeuren.
Hier meine Handynummer xxx.

Gruß Andi


----------



## plusminus (3. Februar 2005)

@ll und im speziellen Holk: Habe jetzt mein komplettes Mirageset bekommen. Bin also Lichttechnisch bereit für nen NightRide (hoffentlich auch fahrtechnisch  )
Gruß


----------



## Koeni (3. Februar 2005)

Hallo  
Ich hab nächste Woche frei und will mal einen Tag ans Fellhorn.
Ganz früh da sein und mit der ersten Gondel hoch und dann heizen solange es geht.
Wenn also jemand Zeit hat, der auch einigermaßen fahren kann, der soll sich melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricktick (3. Februar 2005)

Habt ihr Kontakt zum Dotzauer? (Andreas)?
Sagt ihm mal nen Gruß von Basti und Felix.


----------



## zerg10 (4. Februar 2005)

@Buddler
Ab wann steigt denn morgen die Schlammschlacht ? 

@Holk
Tausche Aufnahmeformular gegen Sicherungs-DVDs 

@Koni
Fahre über Fasching runter in Bayrischen Wald, werde dann da gleich mal in BMais am Park schauen, ob es da Bauaktivitäten gibt ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Februar 2005)

Lasst uns jetzt echt mal überlegen!!!!

Ich schreib mal auf was wir für sichere Kosten haben.
Holz über Baugesch. ...............................................150 max.
Stahlteile (Füße Schrauben) .....................................330 (mit MwSt?)
Bretter (30mm) für Stand und Fahrfläche inkl. 
Verstrebungen und Geländer ca. 33m² ........................250 
2m³ Beton (95/m³+Mwst) .........................................220
Nägel, Schrauben und ggf andere
unerwartete Kleinteile .............................................ca. 70
----------------------------------------------------------------------
.......................................1020 Euro  
Preise für Stahlteile, Bretter und Beton wurden erfragt. Also keine aus der Luft gegriffenen ZAhlen.
Selbst wenn ich die Nägel mal weglasse, ist es zu teuer.
Ich würde Vorschlagen, morgen mal nicht zu buddeln sondern über Alternativen nachzudenken. Erde bekommen wir umsonst und wie Holk sagte,
macht die BAufirma das sogar noch in die richtige Form.
Mir ist es echt zu Teuer!!!!

Bitte Meinungen.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (4. Februar 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Lasst uns jetzt echt mal überlegen!!!!
> 
> 
> Mir ist es echt zu Teuer!!!!
> ...



Ich kann Dich beruhigen, Du mußt das nicht selber bezahlen. 

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Februar 2005)

Wollte es nur mal anmerken. Glaube kaum, dass hier jemand groß gerechnet hat.


----------



## Koeni (4. Februar 2005)

Ich enthalte mich, will aber wissen, ob ich morgen antanzen muss, oder nicht.
Wenn das nämlich alles über'n Haufen geworfen wird geh ich vielleicht schon morgen Snowboarden.

Entscheiden Sie sich jetzt und schon morgen steht Ihnen die Arbeitskraft zur Verfügung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Februar 2005)

Ich werfe jetzt einfach mal 14:00Uhr in den Raum.

Ich lege heute Abend mal 2 Bilder in die GAlerie. Falls jemand ehr da ist, kann er ja schonmal abstecken. Maße sind auf den Bildern. Bitte nochmal drüberschauen und nach evtl. Fehlern suchen!!!
Wenn jemand ein Maßband hat, könnte er das ja ggf. mitbringen.
So, muss nachher erstmal einen Spaten besorgen.


----------



## Sofax (4. Februar 2005)

Also,

ich glaube was wir überlegen sollten ist, wie wir das ein oder andere doch noch kostenfrei oder billiger organisiert kriegen. Ich denke z.B. Holz sollten wir doch auch anders auftreiben können, als zum Originalpreis im Baustoffhandel zu beziehen - und wenn es Verschalungsmaterial vom Bau ist ... oder so!

Zudem, sind gemeinnützige Vereine nicht auch von der MWSt befreit?

Und dann gibt es ja auch noch ggf. die Möglichkeit, mit dem Verein eine Lösung zu finden. Wolfgang hat ja z.b. auch angesprochen, dass wir da kreative Lösungen suchen können. Also ich wär ggf durchaus auch bereit, meine nächsten 4 Jahresbeiträge gleich zu entrichten - als zinsloses Darlehen sozusagen.

Aber immerhin - Steppi: gut das du mal alles mit seinen Kosten in eine Übersicht gebracht hast. Da wissen wir zumindest schonmal, mit was wir überhaupt rechnen müssen. Sind in den 70,- z.B. noch ein paar Euronen zur Holzimprägnierung mit dabei?

Also mein Vorschlag: nicht den Kopf hängen lassen und morgen mal die Löcher graben - jetzt haben wir uns alle den Tag freigehalten und ich finde es wäre schade, wenn wir das nicht nutzen.
Was haltet ihr davon um 10:00 anzufangen????
Wer kann auch mehrere Spaten mitbringen? kann jemand einen für mich mitbringen?


----------



## Sofax (4. Februar 2005)

@Steppi
Mist - hab ich zu langsam geschrieben und du warst vor mir fertig ....

aber: 14:00 find ich definitiv zu spät - da haben wir grad mal gut 2h bevor es dunkel wird. Wie wärs denn mit 11:00?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Februar 2005)

@Sofax  


Uhrzeit ist mir egal. Ich kann auch früh. Zerg kann halt nicht vor 14:00 Uhr. Deshalb hab ich es einfach mal geschrieben. Es hat sich ja sonst niemand geäußert.  Das Holz können wir mit Altöl streichen. Hab hier auf der Arbeit "altes" Hydrauliköl. Will natürlich niemanden was vorgreifen.

Auch wollte ich die Rampe nicht in Frage stellen, sondern nur mal auf die Kosten hinweisen. Mach ich aber auch nicht wieder. Hatte heute morgen halt nen kleinen Schock, als ich es mal überschlagen habe. Nachdem ich den m² Preis bekommen hatte. Ich halt mich ab jetzt zurück und lass den Dingen Ihren lauf. Prost.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (4. Februar 2005)

ich würde gegen 13.00 h kommen. Wenn schon jemand früher auf das Gelände möchte bitte Bescheid sagen. Dann müssen wir einen Weg finden wie wir den Schlüssel übergeben können. 

Dann kommt mal zahlreich. 

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## Sofax (4. Februar 2005)

@steppi
hey, mach mal halblang! ICH will dich hier überhaupt nicht mundtot machen! wie gesagt: es ist doch wichtig die Zahlen auf dem Tisch zu haben - und die hast ja immerhin DU ausgerechnet. Also bitte: weiter so  
Aus konstruktivem Motzen entsteht allemal Sinnvolleres als aus Maulhalten  

Ist denn 11:00 (auch für euch andere) machbar? Zerg können wir dann schon auch noch was übrig lassen, oder?


----------



## Koeni (4. Februar 2005)

Also ich könnte auch schon früher und würde sagen, dass die, die zuerst da sind schonmal versuchen sollten das Startgatter auszugraben.
Es einfach im Boden lassen ist doch blöd, oder?
Spaten hab ich nur einen, aber ein paar  sollte ja wohl jeder noch übrig haben. Wird ja nicht nur morgen gebraucht.

Also wer bildet mit mir die Vorhut

und

@DD
Ja oder nein  , wenn ja, du fährst


----------



## Sofax (4. Februar 2005)

hmm, schon wieder zu spät...

ich glaub das wird nix mit vormittags, wenn ihr noch ausschlafen, einkaufen und autowaschen müsst  

Dann sach ich mal für 13:00 zu!


----------



## Koeni (4. Februar 2005)

@Sofax

Okay, dann um 11

Sag mal jemand was zum Plan mit dem Startgatter


----------



## Koeni (4. Februar 2005)

Das ist ja konfus hier, da sollte man ja fast mal in den Chat gehn 

Oder 

Habt Ihr ICQ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sofax (4. Februar 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Also wer bildet mit mir die Vorhut



danke Koeni  
treffen wir uns um 12:00? wenn die andern erst um 13:00, 14:00 eintrudeln haben wir doch genug Zeit das Gatter auszugraben, oder?

hab kein ICQ  

@ra
wie übergibst du uns den Schlüssel?


----------



## Koeni (4. Februar 2005)

Okay, dann treffen wir uns um 12Uhr dort. Zur Not müssen wir eben übern Zaun Hüpfen. Ich ruf mal kurz beim Holk an und sag dir dann bescheid


----------



## Koeni (4. Februar 2005)

Wieso gehst du nicht ans Telefon du Sack  ?

Holk sagt, übern Zaun steigen sollen wir nicht, sondern den Schlüssel bei ihm abholen. Wenn du den Weg weißt, dann müssen wir uns irgendwo treffen.


----------



## driver79 (4. Februar 2005)

@buddler

werd dann morgen auch um 12:00 uhr da sein. kann vorraussichtlich nur einen spaten mitbringen.


----------



## Sofax (4. Februar 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso gehst du nicht ans Telefon du Sack  ?
> 
> Holk sagt, übern Zaun steigen sollen wir nicht, sondern den Schlüssel bei ihm abholen. Wenn du den Weg weißt, dann müssen wir uns irgendwo treffen.



du meinst ja wohl nicht mich, oder  

@ra
kann ich den Schlüssel um 11:45 bei dir abholen?

@koeni
falls ja, dann können wir uns um 12 am RKV treffen und buddeln...


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (4. Februar 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> @ra
> kann ich den Schlüssel um 11:45 bei dir abholen?
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Koeni (4. Februar 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> du meinst ja wohl nicht mich, oder



Oh doch, genau dich mein ich.
Eine nette Frauenstimme sagte mir, ich soll eine Nachricht auf der Mailbox hinterlassen. Hab ich aber nicht gemacht

Bis morgen um 12Uhr dann


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Februar 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> @steppi
> ICH will dich hier überhaupt nicht mundtot machen!


War doch nicht gegen Dich   War nur allg.
Bis 12 dann. Dann können wir ja gleich Mittag machen. 
Spaten kostet im Obi 12,quetsch Euro.


----------



## dangerousD (4. Februar 2005)

@buddler

Ich bin dann ab 13 Uhr dabei..eher wird's nix. Einen Spaten habe ich nicht (nur den kleinen zum Klappen  ), wäre aber einem Leihspaten gegenüber nicht abgeneigt  Notfalls fahre ich halt morgen noch mal zum Shopping in den Baumarkt...

@driver
Wenn Du schon kommst, dann bring' bitte meine Kohle mit... dann kann ich davon gleich einen Spaten holen  Ach ja, und den Rohrschneider bräuchte ich auch noch mal. Wäre nett, wenn Du den auch mit bringst 


@Sonntag
Falls das Wetter gut bleibt, könnte man ja am Sonntag mal wieder nach Markgröningen...nur so als Vorschlag.


@Kosten
Da kommt ja einiges zusammen für die Rampe... auch, wenn wir das alles nicht selbst zahlen - da hast Du schon Recht, Holk - gebe ich zu bedenken, daß wir ja neben der Startrampe auch noch einige Northshores und vielleicht noch einen Wallride bauen wollten. Damit sollten wir nicht unbedingt bis nächstes Jahr warten... aber ohne Moos nix los. Vielleicht dann doch den Starthügel aufschütten lassen? Ich weiß, ich bin unentschieden - aber das wollte ich so noch mal sagen. Das Buddeln morgen wäre dann auch nicht umsonst, wir würden dann das Startgatter ausgraben (das geht nicht so schnell, wie es vielleicht den Anschein hat!). Und sollten wir tatsächlich die Variante mit dem aufgeschütteten Hügel nehmen, können wir auch das Gatter wieder verwenden. Sofern es noch intakt ist... Dies bitte als Denkanstoß für morgige Diskussionen sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (4. Februar 2005)

...bin ich ja soooo froh, daß wenigstens mein wunsch das startgatter auszugraben gehör fand. 
denke, wenn wir morgen eh erst um 12 anfangen wird uns das schon ne weile in beschlag nehmen...

zum thema erde:
in stuttgart gibt es eine agentur, die kostenlos erde in gewünschter qualität liefert; der unterbau wäre ja schon da, aber vielleicht kommen wir so ja an brechsand für den "fahrbahnbelag"

und vielleicht sollte sich bis morgen mal jeder gedanken über die rampe machen....vielleicht schaffen wir das ja so zu diskutieren, daß es die herren vom vereinsvorstand nicht mitkriegen.


----------



## boerni (4. Februar 2005)

@ chris
muss man sich eigentlich für king of bikepark irgendwo anmelden oder so, weil die seite gibt ja nicht mehr. 
@bb
kann morgen leider nicht mitbuddeln muss arbeiten geld für die studiengebühren ranschaffen. hoffe ihr habt spass und schlagt euch nicht.
@sonntag
mg hört sich nicht schlecht an. hab im fundamentals vidoe von robert was gesehn was ich nicht für möglich gehalten habe und muss das mal trainieren.

bis dann björn


----------



## plusminus (5. Februar 2005)

@buddler: *grml* wir haben morgen noch einen superkurzfristigen Möbelaufbautermin bekommen. Scheint sehr wohlhabende und auch pissige Kundschaft zu sein. Zumindest haben wir den Termin nicht mehr umlegen können. Vielleicht schaff ichs noch danach zu euch zu stoßen. Denke wir sind gegen 1500 fertig. Seid ihr da überhaupt noch am schaffen?
Gruß und viel Glück bei eurer Diskussion  (bei der wär ich glaub eh net hilfreich gewesen, hab ja keine Ahnung von dem Zeug)


----------



## Koeni (5. Februar 2005)

Guten Morgen,

ich hoffe, dass das heute klappt. Die Temperaturen sind mit -5° bis 1° nicht wirklich optimal zum Buddeln  .

Bis später


----------



## sms (5. Februar 2005)

Schei?e,
aber ich muss für heute leider absagen.
Ich versuche schon die ganze Woche erfolglos eine grippale Erkältung auszukurieren...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .. und wenn ich heute draussen rumrenn, und anfang wie ein wilder Löcher zu buddln, dann kipp ich bestimmt nach 10 Min tot um ..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Sandi (5. Februar 2005)

Hi Sonntagsfahrer!  

hab jetzt schon lang nicht mehr hier reingeguckt, und alles nachzulesen würde lang dauern  
Wenn ich das richtig lese, habt ihr ein Gelände für eine Strecke?! Kann mich da mal einer kurz und knapp aufkläre? Was? Wo? Wer?,...  

Gruß Sandi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (5. Februar 2005)

Sandi schrieb:
			
		

> kurz und knapp aufkläre? Was? Wo? Wer?,...
> 
> Gruß Sandi


o.k.
Was:  Gelände, welches wohl früher als BMX-Strecke gedient hatte (noch ziemlich eben)
Wo: Böblingen
Wer: Alle
Soviel kurz und knapp.


----------



## boerni (5. Februar 2005)

hi
wie wars denn so heute?
und wie sieht es mit morgen aus? hat jemand bock oder seit ihr alle zu fertig vom buddeln. meldet euch bei bedarf, bin für alles offen
bis dann björn


----------



## driver79 (5. Februar 2005)

@boerni

zum king of bikepark: kannst dich normalerweise am rennwochenende noch anmelden, wird dann um ca 10 euro teurer.

hast du mal auf der hp von der rider geschaut ob du da einen link findest?

link 


@ sonntag


dd hat vorgeschlagen nach mg oder nach es zu fahren. mg wollte er sich nochmal anschaun wies dort schneetechnisch aussieht.


----------



## dangerousD (5. Februar 2005)

... und der DD war in MG und hat folgendes zu vermelden:

DIRTS - nicht fahrbar (war eh' klar    )

BMX-Bahn - zum größten Teil trocken , nur einige feuchte Stellen. Ist auf jeden Fall gut für ein paar Runden! 

Mein Vorschlag: könnten uns ja 14 Uhr dort treffen (dann ist es auch nicht mehr so kalt) und ein bißchen heizen... ich bin auf jeden Fall da. Sofern es nicht pißt wie aus Eimern. Wovon ich mal nicht ausgehe. Bin auch für alternative Zeiten offen, aber wie gesagt, nachmittags ist es nicht mehr ganz so kalt. Das macht in MG schon einiges aus!


----------



## boerni (5. Februar 2005)

wie sieht es denn mit kk aus hat da jemand bock oder weiss ob man da fahren kann matsch technisch mein ich


----------



## boerni (5. Februar 2005)

hat noch jemand eine feder 500 x 2.8 oder so rumliegen. würde auch gegen eine 400er tauschen


----------



## Backwoods (5. Februar 2005)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> hat noch jemand eine feder 500 x 2.8 oder so rumliegen. würde auch gegen eine 400er tauschen



oder so hab ich nicht aber genau 500 x 2.8   

wollte ich eh schon verticken


----------



## boerni (6. Februar 2005)

@backwoods
das ist ja perfekt, was willst du denn dafür haben?

wenn wir schon mal beim thema sind hab noch eine fast neue louise 03 komplett, vorne post mount und eine lx kurbel, 10km alt, vierkant, zuverkaufen. wenn jemand interesse hat melden

@sonntag 
werde morgen mit robert degeloch unsicher machen so ab 1330. wer bock hat kommt

bis dann
björn


----------



## Koeni (6. Februar 2005)

@boerni
bezügl. kk hast du ne PM bekommen

@DD
Hab überlegt mit nach degerloch zu gehn, hab mich jetzt aber doch für MG entschieden. Muss nur noch überlegen, ob ich mit Auto oder Fahrrad hinkomm.

Bis dann


----------



## driver79 (6. Februar 2005)

hah mich dazu entschlossen gleich nen bischen nach es zu fahren. werd ab ca 11:15 dort sein. dann um ca. 13:15 nach mg aufbrechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (6. Februar 2005)

@koni
Um Dir die Entscheidung zu erleichtern: kann Dich ja abholen, sagen wir 13.40??! Schick einfach eine SMS, wenn Dir das paßt...

@boerni
Viel Spaß!


----------



## mantra (6. Februar 2005)

Tach Mädels,

na schön am rocken? Mal schauen was das bei uns jetzt gibt.

Naja, eigentlich wollte ich Dir lieber Mike nur schnell folgenden Link zukommen lassen: http://www.e13components.com/drs.html
Ist ne schaltbare Kettenführung, die verdammt schön aussieht (sehr wichtig), nach Aussagen von Leuten die eine fahren sehr gut funktionieren soll, und das Beste: Man kann sie mit 40 Zähen auf dem größten Blatt fahren.
Zu Preis und Lieferbarkeit kann ich noch nichts sagen.

Bis dann 

LG Robert


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Februar 2005)

@mantra

Danke. Hab das mal als FAvorit abgelegt. Hab mich vorerst für eine DMR entschieden. Schaltet 2 Blätter und 38 Zähne sollten kein Problem sein.
Die ist zwar oben nicht geführt, sondern nur unten, aber das soll ganz gut gehen. Wenn Flop, dann mal sehen. Aber wie gesagt, danke für Deine Suche.

Bis die Tage.
Evtl. geht Ihr ja nächste Woche wieder biken. Switch will auch wieder bewegt werden.


----------



## mantra (6. Februar 2005)

So, der Björn und ich waren den ganzen Nachmittag am FK und in Degerloch unterwegs und haben versucht unsere, neu aus FUNDAMENTALS gelernte Fahrtechnik anzuwenden ;-)

@Mike
Die e13 Führung ist auch nur unten geführt glaube ich. Schaut auf jeden Fall mal ganz gut aus das Teil. 40 Zähne sind halt schon ein Wort! Ich denke die wird ihren Platz wohl an meinem Enduro finden.

Für biken bin ich natürlich immer zu haben! 

MfG Robert


----------



## Koeni (6. Februar 2005)

@mantra & steppi
Ja, wollte ich mir damals auch kaufen. War mir dann aber viel zu teuer und dann wurde es doch die Shiftguide. Es ist schon etwas blöd, dass die nur bis 36er Blätter schaltet, aber funktionieren tut sie einwandfrei.

Klick

Ob's die irgendwo billiger gibt  , aber teuer teuer.


----------



## dangerousD (6. Februar 2005)

@boerni & mantra
Ich weiß ja nicht, wie es bei Euch war  In Markgröningen jedenfalls war ALLES trocken. Sowohl die BMX-Bahn (schon lustig), als auch die Dirts (noch viel lustiger  ) Hat jedenfalls eine Menge Spaß gemacht, obwohl es nur knapp unter null Grad "warm" war... auf den Dirts mußte ich zwar erst mal aufräumen, aber dann lief es ziemlich rund. Und vor allem: kein Dreck   


[email protected]
Ich habe meine Dämonen besiegt und bin beide Lines bis zum fünften bzw. sechsten Sprung gefahren. Dieses Mal ohne Sturz! 


@driver
Wenn Du Bock hast, könnten wir *Dienstag abend mal nach ES*... sag einfach Bescheid. Vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand mit, ab 19 oder 20 Uhr...

@steppi
Die E13 sieht nicht nur gut aus, sie funzt auch super. Hat allerdings ihren Preis... ein Kumpel von mir hat sie sich letztes Jahr aus Holland schicken lassen, für knapp 160 Euro. Schon heftig... Die Frage ist aber, ob Du überhaupt 40 Zähne vorn brauchst. 36 sollten es eigentlich auch tun, ich fahre sogar nur mit 32. Geht auch, muß man halt weniger bremsen. Wenn es steil genug ist, wird man auch so schnell


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Februar 2005)

@Kettenführung

Jo, arg teuer.  Wie gesagt, ich hoffe die DMR verrichtet Ihre Arbeit dann ganz gut. Hab ja nur 38 Zähne. 32 finde ich zu klein. Ist aber wie gesagt Geschmackssache. Wenn ich Botnang auf dem Mittleren KB fahre, denke ich an eine Nähmaschine   und dann trete ich immer ins leere.  Leider muss ich dann auch Bergauf einen Kompromiss eingehen. 28 Ist halt auch größer als 22 


@ alle, die gestern nicht dabei waren
Ich wurde schon gefragt was gestern so passiert ist und deshalb hier eine kleine Zusammenfassung.
Wir haben erstmal Platz geschaffen und uns einen Überblick verschafft. Die Fläche war dann auch recht groß nachdem wir mal das Gestrüpp weg gemacht hatten. Das Startgatter hat auch einen gewissen Widerstand geleistet und wird beim nächsten mal ausgebaut. Mit der Flex. 

Die vorhandene Schräge ist wahrscheinlich geteert. Falls wir dort Buddeln müssen, müssen wir da erstmal durch.

Auch haben wir die Bauweise des Hügels diskutiert. Wenn es machbar ist, einigen wir uns auf eine etwas andere Konstruktion. Die alte ist, wie man sehen kann, wirklich nur geändert und nicht verworfen! Es ist eine Mischung aus Rampe und Erdhügel. Einfacher gebaut. Ohne teure Füße und mit wesentlich weniger Beton. Evtl brauchen wir gar keinen. Muss mal prüfen, ob wir das auch aus bei der uni vorhandenen Betonwürfeln realisieren können.

Da es noch nicht so akkut ist, können wir noch nach Lösungen und preiswerten Alternativen sehen.

Die bekannten Vorteile wie:

Saubere Standfläche  ( aus Brettern von Einwegpaletten)

Saubere Abfahrt (Bretter) mit Übergang zum Erdhügel

usw.



bleiben.



Da die Konstruktion nicht mehr so hoch ist, sollte sie auch sehr einfach zu montieren sein.

Des Weiteren können vergammelte Balken auch öfter mal getauscht werden. Ich denke, dass dies höchstens alle 3 Jahre mal passieren wird wenn nicht noch später.

Das war bei der ersten Konstr. auch geplant.



Sollte diese Variante durch den Bauigel mit seinem Radlader verworfen werden, tritt Plan A  in Kraft. Der Bauigel schaut es sich hoffentlich mal an. 



Evtl. sehen auch die, die gestern nur einen Erdhügel vor Ihrem geistigen Auge gesehen haben, dass es nicht so ist. Sondern:  Rampe + Erde = Kompromiss


----------



## boerni (6. Februar 2005)

hi,
wie kommt ihr drauf dass man mit der kettenführung 40 zähne fahren kann, auf der hp steht nur das der bashring den durchmesser eines kettenblattes mit 40 zähnen hat. oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden. bitte klärt mich auf.

@dd
der boden war heute perfekt

@koeni
hab deine pm gelesen. hab von diesem abkommen nix mitbekommen und entschuldige mich hiermit.

bis dann
björn


----------



## Kailinger (6. Februar 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]
> Ich habe meine Dämonen besiegt und bin beide Lines bis zum fünften bzw. sechsten Sprung gefahren. Dieses Mal ohne Sturz!


Wow, Respekt! Ich muss jetzt wohl nachziehen, gell? Aber so ohne Glatteis ists schon besser, oder?  Nächstes WE bin ich in Wien, darauf hab ich dann wieder etwas mehr Luft, dann werd ich auch in das ES und MG-Geschehen eingreifen. Unter der Woche siehts mom. grad auch doof aus, weil ich grad recht lang arbeite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (6. Februar 2005)

@steppi
Tolle Grafik, so ungefähr hatte ich mir das auch vorgestellt. Nur sehen meine Hügel nicht so eckig aus  Das Ding sollte recht einfach zu realisieren sein, wenn der Bauigel erst mal aufgeschüttet hat. Dann müssen wir auch nix an der Asphaltdecke ändern, weil die liegt ja dann unten drunter 

Wir haben heute in MG mal am Anschauungsobjekt philosophiert und sind zu dem Schluß gekommen, daß der erste Table *mindestens* 1,5m Höhe braucht. Im verdichteten Zustand, versteht sich. Wir brauchen an der Stelle also jede Menge Erde. 

@ra.bretzeln
HOLK, gib' das bitte so weiter bzw. frag' den Bauigel, wieviel wir seiner Meinung nach dafür brauchen. Die Fläche des Tables (das Rechteck oben) sollte ungefähr 6m lang werden, der Rest ist ja dann An- bzw. Abfahrt. Also brauchen wir mindestens Erde für einen verdichteten "Quader" von BxHxT 3x1,5x6m (=27m³), wobei sicher auch *2*x1,5x6m (18m³) reichen würden... ich lasse mich da gern korrigieren, aber wir müssen ja keine Autobahn bauen. 1,5 bis 2m Breite sollten auch reichen. Maximal... selbst bei mehreren (ich denke an 2) Absprüngen nebeneinander.


----------



## Koeni (6. Februar 2005)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> @koeni
> hab deine pm gelesen. hab von diesem abkommen nix mitbekommen und entschuldige mich hiermit.



Naja, Abkommen ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben und entschuldigen brauchst du dich mit Sicherheit auch für nix  .

@steppi
Aha, hast doch was gezeichnet  .
Also ich glaub, der Kompromiss war die beste Entscheidung. Jetzt geh ich noch ein paar mal snowboarden und dann kann's gerne wieder warm werden und wir können loslegen


----------



## mantra (6. Februar 2005)

E.Thirteen DRS 159,00 EURO 

Welcher freerider sucht nicht nach einer Kettenführung mit der man zwei schaltbare Kettenblätter fahren kann? Hier ist die Lösung: Die E.Thirteen arbeit genau so gut wie ihre beiden Geschwister. Das spezial Feature der schaltbaren Führung macht die ganze Sache zum Sahnestück! 
Selbstverständlich sind die Führungen ISCG kompatibel! Mit einer Zusatzplatte sind aber auch für die normale Innenlagerklemmung geeignet! Es gibt zwei verschiedene Versionen, einmal eine die bis max. 36 Zähne geht und eine die bis max. 40 Zähne geht. Natürlich ist die Führung für 4-104mm und 5-110mm Lochkreis verfügbar!

Irgendwie hört sich das für mich danach an als ob man die mit 40 Zähnen fahren kann!!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Februar 2005)

@mantra

Hast völlig recht, kann man mit 40 fahren.

@björn
Auf der Seite, die Koni abgegeben hat, kannst Du Dir die Variante aussuchen.

@Danger
ich bin schon für mind. 3m Breite des Table. Wenn man sich am langen versucht, ist es schon besser eine breitere Landung bzw. ein breiteres Treffbares Ziel zu haben. Auf die 10m³ ist geschi$$en. Fliegt nicht jeder so Zielgenau. Aufteilung dann 1 zu 2m oder 1,5 zu 1,5. Passt dann auch zum Rest. 
Sollten doch alle ganz genau fliegen, können wir immernoch umgraben und einen 3. Sprung draus machen.Oder, eine Breite Landung für 2verschiedene Absprünge.
Wir wollen ja schließlich üben. Die Höhe von 1,5 find ich gut. Je nach Shape wäre es sonst zu Kickig geworden.


----------



## dangerousD (7. Februar 2005)

@steppi

Mal unter uns  : wer eine zwei Meter breite Landung nicht trifft, noch dazu, wenn diese in gerader Flucht hinter dem Absprung liegt, der sollte nicht auf diese Strecke gehen. Meine Meinung  Ich dachte halt nur, daß 27verdichtete m³ eine Menge Erde in unverdichteter Form brauchen. Aber das soll der Bauigel klären...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Februar 2005)

@Danger

Bisher war die Landung immer unterschiedlich und der Absprung auf einer Linie.
Laut der bisherigen Planung.  Wenn man es andersherum macht, ist es ja OK. Dann sehe ich auch kein Problem.   Der Absprung muss ja nicht so breit sein.

Erstmal schauen wann und wieviel Erde überhaupt kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (7. Februar 2005)

@dangerousD

bescheid!


war heut da und war lustig.  werd evtl. morgen vormittag nochmal hinfahrn.

abends ist es mir egal wann wir uns treffen.


----------



## Koeni (7. Februar 2005)

@driver & DD
Ich meld für morgen auch mal vorsichtig Interesse an. Wie voll ist's denn da abends?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Februar 2005)

Würde morgen auch kommen. Aber, von Vaihingen nach Esslingen ist über die Autobahn oder durch die Stadt reiner Selbstmord. Mal sehen. Bock hätt ich schon.Müsste mal die wende an der Schräge locker   angehen. War schon ziemlich krmpfig beim letzten mal. 


Uhrzeit? 
Ist es voll? Gibt es da Erfahrungswerte???


----------



## driver79 (8. Februar 2005)

@koni & Steppenwolf-RM

wie voll es ist weis ich net.

uhrzeit: 19:00 uhr

mike könnte dich mitnehmen. wenn du alleine fährst würd ich dir empfehlen über pliningen, nach scharnhausen/nellingen und dann nach esslingen zu fahren. werd mich bevor ich losfahr (ca. 18:30 uhr)nochmal telefonisch bei dir melden.


----------



## Koeni (8. Februar 2005)

Ich komm nicht mit. Muß noch mein Zeug für morgen packen und will dann auch fit sein.

@Driver
aber vielleicht mal Do oder FR morgens?


----------



## driver79 (8. Februar 2005)

@koni

ok. halt mir die termiene frei


----------



## FXO (8. Februar 2005)

Mal eben ein offtopic zwischenrein: ich glaub ich hab in dem thread mal gelesen dass jemand hier bei DC arbeitet und ab und zu mal geschäftlich in die USA fliegt...leider hab ich vergessen wer´s war...warst du schon mal in tuscaloosa? wenn ja, könntest du mir mal ne pm schreiben?? thx


----------



## dangerousD (9. Februar 2005)

@all
Kurzer Zwischenbericht *Esslingen & abends*: sehr lustig, wider Erwarten war die Beleuchtung vollkommen ausreichend - sogar ziemlich hell!   Und das beste: es war kaum was los, die Skater mußten wohl alle schon zu Hause sein. Ein paar andere Biker waren noch da, aber das stört eigentlich kaum... insgesamt hat es sich also voll gelohnt (trotz Stau bei der Hinfahrt) und war ziemlich spaßig   Bloß hatte ich heute morgen etwas "schwere" Beine und andere Körperteile


----------



## driver79 (9. Februar 2005)

@ boerni

neue hp vom king of bikepark. im endefekt stehen da nur die termiene und nähere infos zu den rennen findest du dann auf der hüp der einzelnen bikeparks

www.kingofbikepark.com


----------



## boerni (9. Februar 2005)

@driver
danke für die info
werd ich mir mal angucken
bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (10. Februar 2005)

Huhu! 
Was geht eigentlich am WE? Ich könnte morgen und/oder Samstag nachmittag ein wenig Zeit auf dem Rad verbringen... Morgen (=Freitag) ginge ja ES oder MG (je nach Wetterlage), Samstag auch  Aber ich lasse mich für Samstag auch mal zu einer "Tour" überreden. Sofern das Wetter mitspielt, wie bereits erwähnt.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Februar 2005)

Zu dumm, ich kann nur Sonntag  
Schon jemand was für Sonntag geplant?


----------



## Koeni (10. Februar 2005)

@Danger & Driver
Also, ich versuch morgen ab 11.30Uhr in ES zu sein.

Bis dann


----------



## dangerousD (10. Februar 2005)

Also, das mit dem Wetter war ja mal wieder klar... auf Grund von weichem Boden fällt Markgröningen erst mal aus. Ich werde dann auch versuchen, morgen gegen 12, spätestens halb eins in ES zu sein. Sollte es wider Erwarten nicht klappen, gibt es eine SMS...

@driver
check mal Deine SMS 

Vielleicht kann mir ja auch sonst jemand helfen: bräuchte entweder einen 12mm HSS-Bohrer oder aber eine Flex mit einem Blatt für Metall. Habe da eine Kurbelschraube, und die ist innen rund   Was eher schlecht ist, wenn die Kurbel ab soll   Gut wäre also der Bohrer zum Aufbohren , ansonsten kommt die Flex zum Einsatz und die Kurbel muß dran glauben   Ist eh' nicht mehr die beste... also bitte meldet Euch recht zahlreich! Danke


----------



## Koeni (11. Februar 2005)

Guten Morgen,
bei mir wird's doch nix. Meine Erkältung ist nochmal ein bischen schlechter geworden. Nicht wirklich schlimm, aber ich schlepp das schon ne Weile mit mir rum und deshalb ist dieses WE bei mir höchstwahrscheinlich erstmal Sportpause angesagt, sonst werd ich das nie los.

Ich bau gemütlich mein Fully um und mach's mal sauber...


Viel Spaß heute und nicht so oft hinfallen


----------



## dangerousD (11. Februar 2005)

@koni
Fully umbauen? Sollten wir da was wissen?  
Gute Besserung jedenfalls und kurier Dich mal aus!


----------



## Koeni (11. Februar 2005)

@DD
Danke
Nee, hab nur gestern endlich nach 4 1/2 Wochen Wartezeit mein neues Hinterrad bekommen und das hab ich eingebaut.
(Jetzt brauch ich definitiv keine Klingel mehr  )


----------



## sms (11. Februar 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @DD
> Danke
> Nee, hab nur gestern endlich nach 4 1/2 Wochen Wartezeit mein neues Hinterrad bekommen und das hab ich eingebaut.
> (Jetzt brauch ich definitiv keine Klingel mehr  )


Was hast? Ringelnabe?


----------



## Koeni (11. Februar 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast? Ringelnabe?



Nee, Ringle Nabe, aber ringeln tut die ganz gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (11. Februar 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Zu dumm, ich kann nur Sonntag
> Schon jemand was für Sonntag geplant?



Hi,

dass passt gut! ich bin dieses wochenende mal wieder da, han aber nur So zeit da Sa volleyball nagesagt ist.

leider soll das wetter ja nicht das beste sein. las uns mal bis morgen warten und dann was ausmachen.


----------



## boerni (11. Februar 2005)

@backwoods
was willst du denn für die feder haben bräuchte sie dan ziemlich bald

@sonntag bin auf jeden fall dabei. sieht aber aus als müssten wir nach es bei dem wetter


----------



## Floater (12. Februar 2005)

was ist denn jetzt mit dem trip in den schnee am 19.?


----------



## driver79 (12. Februar 2005)

bin am sonntag auch dabei. werd allerdings vormittags evtl. nach es fahren. sprich würd ne tour erst mittags mitfahren.


----------



## Koeni (12. Februar 2005)

Sagamale, hat nicht jemand was von nem Hayes Service in Zuffenhausen erzählt ?
Wo ist denn der genau?


----------



## Floater (12. Februar 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Sagamale, hat nicht jemand was von nem Hayes Service in Zuffenhausen erzählt ?
> Wo ist denn der genau?



mensch hast du ein gedächtniss!
rad und tat ist das(irgendwo nähe zabergäustr.(?)jedenfalls fast schon stammheim)!
hat recht viel ersatz+verscheissteile da und kann alles recht stressfrei bestellen. was für ein problem hast denn?bei reparatur lohnt es sich die bremse zum hajos zu schicken, die reparieren schnell und zum selbstkostenpreis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (12. Februar 2005)

@Floater
Ich will mal versuchsweise die Hayes Mag vom HT ans Fully schrauben und die HFX 9 HD ans HT, weil die schei§e sind(bei mir zumindest). Die Griffe von der Mag sind aber total lommelig und ich will mal schauen, ob's da neue Hülsen gibt.
Wenn's dann nicht besser bremst hol ich mir ne andere Bremse


----------



## Backwoods (12. Februar 2005)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> @backwoods
> was willst du denn für die feder haben bräuchte sie dan ziemlich bald
> 
> @sonntag bin auf jeden fall dabei. sieht aber aus als müssten wir nach es bei dem wetter




die feder stammt aus dem vanila rc, den ich im big hit hab und wurde nur kurz gefahren. halt solang es gedauert hat ne neue zu besorgen. die neue fox feder hat mich 69,- teuros gekostet.

wie wärs also mit 45,-

wie du da allerdings schnell zu der feder kommst weiss ich auch net.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (12. Februar 2005)

Hallo, 

ich will morgen trotz des schlechten Wetters ein bisschen Biken gehen. Ich werde wohl um ca. 9.30 h / 10.00 h under the Bridge nach Esslingen fahren (solange die Skater Ihren Rausch ausschlafen  )

Wer hat Lust mitzukommen. 

Ach so, mein Handy ist jetzt vollens im Ar$ch. Hat jemand ein altes Handy das er günstig los werden will? 2 bis 3 Tage autonomier reichen mir, wenn es ein kleines ist, noch besser.

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Februar 2005)

Wetter ist mir zu stürmisch. Tour fällt flach. Unter der Brücke wird es auch mächtig ziehen. Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## driver79 (13. Februar 2005)

@ Ra.Bretzeln

wie schon weiter oben geschrieben werd ich jetzt auf jeden fall morgen hin fahren. werd zwischen 10:00 und 10:30 uhr da sein.
hab dir auch nen alten handyknochen


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (13. Februar 2005)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ra.Bretzeln
> 
> wie schon weiter oben geschrieben werd ich jetzt auf jeden fall morgen hin fahren. werd zwischen 10:00 und 10:30 uhr da sein.
> hab dir auch nen alten handyknochen



Hallo driver, 
sorry, nachdem bis gestern Abend 11.00 h keiner zugesat hatte und hier der Sturm gewütet hat, hab ich mich von meiner Frau überreden lassen morgen mit der Family ins Termalbad zu gehen. 
Ich hatte gar nicht gesehen dass Ihr schon weiter oben gepostet hattet. 

Ich hoffe Du bist nicht alleine. 
Auf das Handy komme ich gerne noch zurück, ich ruf Dich heute Nachmittag/Abend mal an (sofern ich Deine Nummer noch habe, in das Verzeichnis vom Handy komme ich nämlich gar nicht mehr.)

Also, viel Spaß
bis später.
ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Februar 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> was ist denn jetzt mit dem trip in den schnee am 19.?


----------



## Koeni (13. Februar 2005)

Was hattet Ihr denn da geplant?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Februar 2005)

@Koni

Einen Tagesausflug ans Fellhorn. 
Ich muss halt noch Ski leihen.  Wir könnten mit 4 Personen im Auto fahren. DAnn würde ich den Dachträger montieren. 3 Snowboards sollten rein passen.


----------



## Koeni (13. Februar 2005)

Dann meld eich da mal Interesse an.
Bin ganz froh, wenn ich mal nicht selber fahren muß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (13. Februar 2005)

wie war's denn heute in Esslingen, wer war denn da.
ich hoffe ich habe net zu viel verpasst. 

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## boerni (13. Februar 2005)

@ ra
ich hab noch 3 handys. ein siemens mit ranmachbarer kamera, ca. 1 jahr alt; ein xilibri sehr klein aber schei$e auch ca. 1 jahr alt und ein nokia 3110 ca. 4 jahre alt eigentlich noch perfekt aber halt alt. Ã¼ber preis bei interesse kann man bestimmt reden.

@backwoods
45â¬ fÃ¼r die feder ist mir echt zu viel auch wenn sie eigentlich noch neu ist. (werden federn eigentlich alt????). 

schÃ¶ne grÃ¼sse bjÃ¶rn


----------



## Sofax (14. Februar 2005)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> 45 für die feder ist mir echt zu viel auch wenn sie eigentlich noch neu ist. (werden federn eigentlich alt????).



Dann gehe ich mal in Konkurrenz zu backwoods' Angebot!

Ich habe eine 500x2,75 ebenfalls im Bighit (in meinem halt) mit 222mm Einbaulänge im Vanilla RC im Einsatz.
Allerdings, viel billiger wirds auch nicht. Meine Ansage ist 40,- kannste dir ja überlegen.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (14. Februar 2005)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> @ ra
> ich hab noch 3 handys. ein siemens mit ranmachbarer kamera, ca. 1 jahr alt; ein xilibri sehr klein aber schei$e auch ca. 1 jahr alt und ein nokia 3110 ca. 4 jahre alt eigentlich noch perfekt aber halt alt. über preis bei interesse kann man bestimmt reden.
> 
> schöne grüsse björn



Danke, das ist ja mal ein riesieges Angebot. Ich ruf Dich mal dazu an, dann können wir ja feilschen   

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## zerg10 (14. Februar 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Koni
> 
> Einen Tagesausflug ans Fellhorn.
> Ich muss halt noch Ski leihen.  Wir könnten mit 4 Personen im Auto fahren. DAnn würde ich den Dachträger montieren. 3 Snowboards sollten rein passen.



Wenn Du willst, kannste auch meine Dachbox haben, da passen 3 Boards + Stiefel locker rein ...
Und ich kann nicht mit


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Februar 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du willst, kannste auch meine Dachbox haben, da passen 3 Boards + Stiefel locker rein ...
> Und ich kann nicht mit


Danke. Meine sollte reichen. Schließlich waren 4 Paar ski + 2 Board drin.
Warum kannst Du nicht?

@Floater

Kommst Du allein oder zu zweit?


----------



## zerg10 (14. Februar 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> ...Warum kannst Du nicht? ...



Weil bei mir demnächst der Umzug ansteht u. dafür muss ich noch einiges erledigen. (Juchhu, auch kein Rollentraining mehr ...)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Februar 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil bei mir demnächst der Umzug ansteht u. dafür muss ich noch einiges erledigen. (Juchhu, auch kein Rollentraining mehr ...)


Da wird einiges Purzeln.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Februar 2005)

Böblingen:



So wie es aussieht, kann ich Betonwürfel fürs Fundament bekommen. Der Bruder von meinem Arbeitskollegen hat einen Zimmerreibetrieb und von dem können wir alle Schrauben, welche wir brauchen zum EK beziehen. Die Quelle von Björn´s Einwegpaletten besteht auch noch. Wir legen die Balken dann halt so eng, ca. 35cm Achsmaß, das auch diese etwas dünneren Bretter uns aushalten. Müssen dann halt etliches sägen. Evtl. kann der Thomas ja eine Kreissäge organisieren. Jörg versucht noch Grüstbretter für den Fahrbelag zu organisieren. Frage ist jetzt noch wie die Sache beim Bauigel steht. Holk, gibt´s Infos wann er es sich ggf. mal ansieht? Floater, hast Du schon was in Erfahrung gebracht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (14. Februar 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Böblingen:
> 
> 
> 
> So wie es aussieht, kann ich Betonwürfel fürs Fundament bekommen. Der Bruder von meinem Arbeitskollegen hat einen Zimmerreibetrieb und von dem können wir alle Schrauben, welche wir brauchen zum EK beziehen. Die Quelle von Björn´s Einwegpaletten besteht auch noch. Wir legen die Balken dann halt so eng, ca. 35cm Achsmaß, das auch diese etwas dünneren Bretter uns aushalten. Müssen dann halt etliches sägen. Evtl. kann der Thomas ja eine Kreissäge organisieren. Jörg versucht noch Grüstbretter für den Fahrbelag zu organisieren. Frage ist jetzt noch wie die Sache beim Bauigel steht. Holk, gibt´s Infos wann er es sich ggf. mal ansieht? Floater, hast Du schon was in Erfahrung gebracht?



Hab dem Wolfgang schon unser Vorhaben (Kompromiss) erläutert. Er versucht mal einen Vor-Ort-Termin mit dem auszumachen. Am Freitag um 19.30 h ist die Hauptversammlung vom Verein, da werde ich hingehen und ihn noch mal fragen ob er schon was raus bekommen konnte. 

Betr. dem Fahrbahnbelag haben wir ja auch noch die Dielen die wir uns gemeinsam angesehen haben. Die sind auch ziemlich stabil .

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Februar 2005)

@Ra
Können wir die Dielen haben? Als ich mit dabei war, wusste er noch nicht genau ob er sich trennen wollte. Wenn ja, wäre das ja auch ein Wort. Wie stark waren die? Nur ungefähr. Dann sind wir vom Material her ja fast komplett. Wenn wir wissen wie stark alles ist, können wir uns ja Gedanken um Schraubengrößen machen. Aber da können wir ja ne Einhaeitsschraube nehmen. Statt vieler verschiedener. Dann liegt´s echt nur noch am BAuigel.


----------



## Koeni (14. Februar 2005)

@wintersportler
ALARM
Hab ganz vergessen dass wir am 19. voll in die WM geraten (Biathlon, Langlauf Norische Kombination, Skisprung). Die Wettkampfstätten sind alle in unmittelbarer Umgebung vom Fellhorn. Das heißt für mich, dass ich da auf keinen Fall hinfahr zu der Zeit. Hab auch gemerkt, dass ich lernen sollte am WE und könnte sowieso nicht mit.
Aber überlegt Euch das lieber nochmal.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Februar 2005)

Da is was dran  
Stau find ich net gerade toll. Und wenn was los ist, sind immer gleich alle los.
Da bin ich auch mal für verschieben. Auch wenns dann für mich pers. knapp wird. Floater ist das ok für Dich?


----------



## driver79 (14. Februar 2005)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> (werden federn eigentlich alt????)




denke schon. hab mal ne ca . 1 jahr alte feder zum brechen gebracht. und damals bin ich noch nicht so extrem gefahren!

dann hab ich mal gehört, dass die feder duch dauernde belastung weicher wird. keine ahnung ob da was dran ist.


@ es

war gestern vormittag unten. wind war kaum zu spüren. war auch fast überal trocken. nur am rand wars nass. und skater waren keine da.

werd die woche abends mal dort fahren. warscheinlich mittwoch so ab 17:00 uhr.


----------



## Backwoods (14. Februar 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Da is was dran
> Stau find ich net gerade toll. Und wenn was los ist, sind immer gleich alle los.
> Da bin ich auch mal für verschieben. Auch wenns dann für mich pers. knapp wird. Floater ist das ok für Dich?



Verschieben ist ne gute idee, weil ich dann vielleicht auch mitkomme  

Dieses Wochenende werde ich möglichst verlängert in den alpen verbringen, aber bestimmt nicht am fellhorn  

wenns klappt und man wieder hin kommt werde ich am arlberg sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (14. Februar 2005)

@boarder
Hätte auch noch Interesse und 'nen Diesel-Kombi  Mal sehen, was wir daraus machen können...

@driver
Mittwoch ab 17.00 wird bei mir leider nix, ich erwarte da noch ein paar neue Teile, die ich zwischen Gabel und Hinterrad montieren muß   Bis Freitag sollte alles da sein, spätestens am WE will ich fahren! Vielleicht klappt es ja auch schon am Freitag wieder...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Februar 2005)

@driver
KAnn noch nicht 100% zusagen aber am Mittwoch hätte ich auch Bock. Da ich kein Schüler bin, wird 17:00 Uhr aber ehr knapp bis nicht machbar. Wenn man den Verkehr noch ein wenig berücksichtigt. Frühestens 18:00 Uhr. Ich sag heute Abend Bescheid.


----------



## boerni (15. Februar 2005)

@ fellhorn
war gestern da und wenn es mich nicht täuscht war da auch schon gestern wm. sah auf jeden fall so aus. am berg war so gut wie nix los. was aber vielleicht auch am wetter lag. hat den ganzen tag geschneit und es war windig.  aber es lag frischer powder und ich bin meine erste powderline gefahren. . 

@ zu den federangeboten
sorry aber ist mir alles irgendwie zu teuer. ich weiss dass sie neu knapp 70 euro kosten; das ist wucher.
werd mich aber mal umschauen ob es die nicht irgendwo zu humaneren preisen gibt.

@ chris
hab mich mal umgehört. federn können alt werden aber das dauert. beim auto z.b. gehen ganz selten die federn kaputt und ich würd mal sagen die haben mehr lastwechsel zu ertragen als eine feder am rad.

also bis dann
björn


----------



## Koeni (15. Februar 2005)

@boerni
Nee, die WM fängt am Donnerstag an, aber vielleicht trainieren die schon. Dass auf'm Berg dann weniger los ist kannschon sein, aber erstmal hinkommen


----------



## driver79 (15. Februar 2005)

@Steppenwolf-RM

hab grad mal meine terminplanung überdacht und entschieden, dass ich dann halt zuerst noch nach deizisau fahr und dann nach es. denke mal, das ich dann so kurz nach 18:00 uhr dort sein werd, eher etwas später. und ich werd ja ne weile fahren, also wenn du erst so um 19:00 uhr auftauchst kein prob.


----------



## Floater (15. Februar 2005)

...nur für den fall, daß ihr es noch nicht wußtet, man kann nicht nur am fellhorn schön schi fahren gehen....


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Februar 2005)

@driver

Ich fahr mit Michel hier so 17:15 los. Hoffe halt, bis 18:00 Uhr dort zu sein.

@floater
Wusste ich wirklich nicht. Wo ist das denn. Ich hätte aberschon gerne ein paar Abfahrten, welche nicht in 30 sek. zu bewältigen sind   Und eine Skistation brauch ich leider auch.


----------



## driver79 (16. Februar 2005)

@ Steppenwolf-RM

hat sich gelohnt heut zu hause zu bleiben. fast die genze bahn war eingeschneit oder nass. nur die quater war befarbahr. hab mir aber gedacht wenn ich schon mal da bin muß ich auch nen bischen fahren.
und ich habe sage und schreibe 1 stunde nach hause gebraucht  . die leute können wenns nen bischen schnee hat einfach net autofahren.


@ dd

das mit freitag sollten wir uns nochmal überlegen, da wie ich schon geschrieben hab schnee liegt. und wenn es nicht wärmer wird liegt der schnee am freitag auch noch.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Februar 2005)

@driver

Da muss ich Dir völlig zustimmen. Gut, es liegt Schnee aber so schlimm wars dann au net. Hab 30 min. von der Arbeit hierher gebraucht 
Auch war überall Stau.
Wenn dort auch Schnee liegt, kann ich am We auch im Wald biken gehen.
Auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## sms (16. Februar 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich am We auch im Wald biken gehen.
> Auch nicht schlecht.


In der Sache würde ich evlt. nochmals auf dich und den Rest zurückkommen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (17. Februar 2005)

Für kommenden Sonntag:

Variante 1: Lustige Ausfahrt durch den Schnee
Variante 2: Techniktraining (Snowboard) in Donnstetten

Wetter.Com sagt halt eine hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit für Schneefall voraus ...


----------



## sms (17. Februar 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Für kommenden Sonntag:
> 
> Variante 1: Lustige Ausfahrt durch den Schnee
> Variante 2: Techniktraining (Snowboard) in Donnstetten
> ...



Variante 1


----------



## zerg10 (17. Februar 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag zum "Dirtpark" am UFA-Palast:
> Bin da gestern mit der Bahn dran vorbeigefahren, das ist immer noch eine grosse Lehmgrube.



So, Nachtrag zum Nachtrag  :
Bin da vorgestern mit der S-Bahn dran vorbei, das Gelände ist endgültig platt u. zwar so platt, das da jetzt ein Parkplatz ist.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (17. Februar 2005)

Hallo, 

ich geh am Samstag Schnowborden nach St. Anton. Falle also für dieses WE aus. 

Morgen ist Hauptversammlung vom RKV um 19.30 h. Ich werde da sein. 

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## Koeni (17. Februar 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Für kommenden Sonntag:
> 
> Variante 1: Lustige Ausfahrt durch den Schnee
> Variante 2: Techniktraining (Snowboard) in Donnstetten
> ...



Am Samstag geht bei mir schonmal nicht, am Sonntag vielleicht.
Aber Donnstetten :kotz: , da war ich ein Mal und da ist's echt schlecht, sorry.
Also wenn, dann nach Enzklösterle oder so.
Oder, wenn's nicht zu matschig wird eben doch ne Schneetour.


----------



## zerg10 (17. Februar 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Am Samstag geht bei mir schonmal nicht, am Sonntag vielleicht.
> Aber Donnstetten :kotz: , da war ich ein Mal und da ist's echt schlecht, sorry.
> Also wenn, dann nach Enzklösterle oder so.
> Oder, wenn's nicht zu matschig wird eben doch ne Schneetour.



Samstag kann ich auch nicht, deshalb Sonntag    Und gerade steht mir der Sinn mehr nach Biken, wobei ich keine Lust auf Tiefschneefahren habe ...

Enzklösterle wäre auch mal was. Da war ich allerdings seit Jahren nimmer ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Februar 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> mir der Sinn mehr nach Biken, wobei ich keine Lust auf Tiefschneefahren habe ...
> 
> ..


 
Schööööö gemütlich


----------



## zerg10 (17. Februar 2005)

Okay, warten wir ab, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt u. entscheiden am Samstag. Könnte dann vielleicht mal die Schneetauglichkeit von dem C16 testen ...


----------



## dangerousD (17. Februar 2005)

@driver
Habe eh kein fahrbereites Rad für Freitag...

@Sonntag
Wäre dabei, muß mich auch mal wieder mit dem großen Hobel fortbewegen. Lustige Tour durch den Schnee finde ich prinzipiell gut, selbst bei Schneefall hätte ich kein Problem damit. Es sei denn, man sieht die Hand vor Augen nicht... Hatte dem Mike vorgeschlagen, evtl. auch mal an die nicht näher benannte Stelle im Nordwesten von Suttgart zu fahren. Deshalb hier die Frage an *Basti*: würde sich die Anfahrt lohnen oder liegt bei Euch meterhoher Schnee???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (17. Februar 2005)

Ich würde halt auch mal wieder ne kleine Tour machen, würde dann mit HT fahren. Aber nicht, dass dann jemand meint richtig i die Pedale treten zu müssen, ich bin dermaßen unfit...  .

Also eher so im Stil einer Familienausfahrt


----------



## Floater (17. Februar 2005)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich geh am Samstag Schnowborden nach St. Anton. Falle also für dieses WE aus.
> 
> ...


Morgen? HATTE MIR HEUTE NOTIERT: WIE LANGE SOLL DER SPA? DENN SCHÄTZUNGSWEISE GEHEN?

und ist STANTON nicht gerade eigeschneit?

@steppi STANTON ist zum beispiel ne gute alternative zum fellhorn, vielleicht etwas weiter, aber wenn schon früh aufstehen...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Februar 2005)

@Floater

Das ist in der TAt weiter weg. Für einen Tag einfach zu weit.
Wie sieht es bei Dir denn unter der Woche aus? Ich könnt auch mal nen TAg Urlaub machen. Dann sollte wenig los sein und  bei mir wird´s dann nicht erst März werden. Was meinst Du / Ihr?


----------



## zerg10 (18. Februar 2005)

@Steppi
Da bin ich dabei, schlag' mal 'nen Tag vor.



			
				Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde halt auch mal wieder ne kleine Tour machen, würde dann mit HT fahren. Aber nicht, dass dann jemand meint richtig i die Pedale treten zu müssen, ich bin dermaßen unfit...  .
> 
> Also eher so im Stil einer Familienausfahrt



Also wenn selbst der Koni mitfährt, bin ich auch dabei. Treffen am Uniteich ? Uhrzeit ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Februar 2005)

Dann würde ich nächsten Donnerstag für´s Fellhorn vorschlagen. 

Muss aber am Sonntag wissen ob wer mitkommt. Allein fahr ich auch nicht. Ist mir doch zu teuer. Und die Zusagen müssen fest sein. Muss ja auch meinen Urlaub einreichen.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (18. Februar 2005)

@Floater: Das geht heute um 19.30 h los wie lange es dauert weiß ich nicht. Der Wolfgang möchte nur, dass ich kurz uns und unser Projekt vorstelle. Ich werde aber auf alle Fälle früher gehen. Ich muß heute Nacht um 3.30 h schon raus. Wir fahren mit nem Bus, wenn Stanton eingeschneit ist werden wir das schon merken. 

Kannst Du Dich noch mal wegen den HS33 roten Belegen erkundigen? Vielleicht habt Ihr noch ein paar irgendwo rumliegen. 

Grüsse
Holk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (18. Februar 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Dann würde ich nächsten Donnerstag für´s Fellhorn vorschlagen.
> 
> Muss aber am Sonntag wissen ob wer mitkommt. Allein fahr ich auch nicht. Ist mir doch zu teuer. Und die Zusagen müssen fest sein. Muss ja auch meinen Urlaub einreichen.



Auch am Donnerstag ist noch WM, klar ist da sicher weniger los als am Wochenende, kommt aber auch auf die Disziplinen an, die da stattfinden.
Muß man halt mal schaun.

@zerg
Ob ich mitfahre am Sonntag ist nicht sicher, weil ich lernen muss. Wollte ich zwar eigentlich am Samstag machen, aber der ist jetzt schon für andere Sachen verplant


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Februar 2005)

Das es solange geht, hab ich auch nicht gewusst.
Ich denke, das mir das zu stressig ist. Werde Urlaub sparen


----------



## Koeni (18. Februar 2005)

@steppi
Hab gerade mal geschaut, am Donnerstag ist nur ne 4 x 10km Langlaufstaffel, sonst nix.

Ich bin aber sowieso nicht mit dabei, weil ich mir da keinen "Urlaub" nehmen kann, weil ich ne Arbeit schreiben muss.


----------



## zerg10 (18. Februar 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> Ob ich mitfahre am Sonntag ist nicht sicher, weil ich lernen muss. Wollte ich zwar eigentlich am Samstag machen, aber der ist jetzt schon für andere Sachen verplant



Wegen Dir hab' ich extra meine Pudelmütze und den Schal rausgeholt, also komm' gefälligst auch.   Kannst auch abends in der Badewanne lernen.


----------



## Koeni (18. Februar 2005)

Ich hab keine Badewanne


----------



## zerg10 (18. Februar 2005)

Dann hast Du ja noch mehr Zeit zum Lernen. Einfach mit den Büchern an die warme Heizung setzen   Also raff' Dich auf, ich komme auch mit dem Hardtail...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Februar 2005)

Falls es nicht wieder kalt wird und schneit, geh ich nicht biken. Hier ist voll das TAuwetter   Was mach ich denn dann am WE? Wird wohl nur fernsehglotzen in Frage kommen. Is ja auch nicht so toll.


----------



## Sofax (18. Februar 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Falls es nicht wieder kalt wird und schneit, geh ich nicht biken. Hier ist voll das TAuwetter   Was mach ich denn dann am WE? Wird wohl nur fernsehglotzen in Frage kommen. Is ja auch nicht so toll.



also saukalt ist es schonmal und biken geht mit etwas Geduld auch sehr gut(bin heute und gestern schon unterwegs gewesen).
Daher bin ich Sonntag dabei und plädiere dafür, dass auch du (Steppi!!) dabei bist!


----------



## sms (18. Februar 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> Daher bin ich Sonntag dabei und plädiere dafür, dass auch du (Steppi!!) dabei bist!


Jawoll....


Ps.:
Sacht mal, gibt es hier und um Stuttgart irgendwo so einen Laden, der so Bundeswehrartikel hat? Also so Sachen wie, BW-hosen, Tarnnetze, Fallschirme, Munitionskisten, Panzer etc.


----------



## plusminus (18. Februar 2005)

Also in BB gibts nen Army-Shop. Würde mich wundern wenns sowas in Stuggi net gibt 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Februar 2005)

´Jo, ich komm ja mit. Fahre aber hart   gefedert 

Ist kurzfristig aber ich wills mal sagen. Fahre mit Michel morgen eine kleine Runde. Aber halt schon 10 Uhr  
Falls jemand kommt seid pünktlich am Spiegel. Aber da schlaft Ihr ja sicher noch.


----------



## sms (18. Februar 2005)

plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> Also in BB gibts nen Army-Shop. Würde mich wundern wenns sowas in Stuggi net gibt
> 
> Gruß


Weist du ich wohne erst seit 10.2003 -ca. 4 Monate also etwa 1 Jahr in Stuttgart...
Versuch dich mal zu errinnern, wo genau in BB der is, oder wie der heisst?


----------



## plusminus (18. Februar 2005)

@Schwandalein: also der ist in der Poststraße 41. Der Link sollte Dir nen Suchergebnis von den "Gelben Seiten" zeigen. Da ist auch ein Stadtplan zur Einsicht: http://www.gelbeseiten.de/yp/quickS...op&location=b%F6blingen&execute=Suche+starten

gruß


----------



## dangerousD (18. Februar 2005)

So langsam solltet Ihr euch mal für eine Zeit wegen Sonntag entscheiden... damit ich mir's im Kalender anstreichen kann 

@floater
Wenn Du schon mal nach den roten HS33-Belägen für Holk schaust, findest Du ja vielleicht auch noch welche für mich   Wäre nett! 

@steppi
Was ist denn jetzt mit Enzklösterle? Da ist keine WM, und eine stressige Anfahrt hat es auch nicht. Ich wäre dabei... Müßtest Dir halt nur vorher schon die Ski ausleihen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Februar 2005)

@Danger

Da ich 10 Uhr biken gehe, komm ich nicht dazu mir welche zu holen. Gekümmert hab ich mich auch nicht. Und im Sportschek sind die Preis zu hoch. Wegen mir können wir das am nächsten WE machen. DAnn hab ich Zeit mich Schlau zu machen. Oder Ihr fahrt morgen schon und ich komm dann nächste Woche mit.


Wegen morgen schlage ich dann 13:30 am Spiegel vor.


----------



## Koeni (19. Februar 2005)

Guten Morgen die Herren,

Braucht jemand was von 100% Bike ?
Ich werd im Laufe des Tages da bestellen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Februar 2005)

Ich kann doch nicht.

So, das war mal "vollbrutalmegaaffengeil"  Strengt aber an wie die Sau.
Leider muss ich für morgen nun doch absagen. Sorry. Müsst Euch dann noch über einen Termin einigen. Viel Spaß


----------



## dangerousD (19. Februar 2005)

@steppi
Ich wollte doch nicht heute nach Enzklösterle, sondern mal unter der Woche. Wo Du einen Tag frei nehmen müßtest. Mittwoch oder Donnerstag vielleicht. Der Zerg wollte ja auch mitkommen...

@koni
Nö, Bedarf ist gedeckt 

@all
Wat is' nu mit morgen? Fährt noch jemand? Wenn ja, wer? Treffen wo? Ich wäre dabei, bräuchte halt nur einen Guide. Oder zwei oder drei... so oft bin ich die "Touren" halt noch nicht gefahren. Hätte aber schon Bock, nochmal Botnang oder Krummbach oder... zu fahren. Wer noch?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Februar 2005)

@danger

Wenn ich Urlaub mache, was ich gerne mache  , dann machen wir es richtig und gehen ans Fellhorn. Wäre das nicht ein echt Guten Kompromiss? Ich denke schon  
Da nächste Woche noch WM ist, können wir´s riskieren oder die Woche drauf gehen. Dann Mittwoch, da der zerg wieder Teammeeting hat am Donnerstag  

Also wenn Ihr damit einverstanden seid, würde ich Euch huldigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (19. Februar 2005)

@steppi
In Anbetracht der Tatsache, daß die dort auch Sessellifte für Anfänger wie mich haben, lasse ich mich - im Sinne der Spaßmaximierung  - auch gern zum Fellhorn überreden. Notfalls fahren wir halt ohne den Zerg , würde mich aber freuen, wenn er mitkommt! 

@all
Die Frage nach dem MORGEN steht immer noch


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Februar 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @steppi
> In Anbetracht der Tatsache, daß die dort auch Sessellifte für Anfänger wie mich haben, lasse ich mich - im Sinne der Spaßmaximierung  - auch gern zum Fellhorn überreden. Notfalls fahren wir halt ohne den Zerg , würde mich aber freuen, wenn er mitkommt!


----------



## sms (19. Februar 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann doch nicht.
> 
> So, das war mal "vollbrutalmegaaffengeil"  Strengt aber an wie die Sau.
> Leider muss ich für morgen nun doch absagen. Sorry. Müsst Euch dann noch über einen Termin einigen. Viel Spaß


Mensch, ich hatte es gestern noch gelesen, aber ich konnte heute morgen nicht....

Was ist jetzt mit Sonntag? 
Wann und Wo?
Mein Vorschlag 11 Uhr an der Uni (Teich)

Wer kommt mit?


----------



## zerg10 (19. Februar 2005)

So, hab' heute leider keine Schneeketten in 26'' bekommen, werde also morgen Boarden gehen . Allerdings in Donnstetten, auch wenn's da nix für Profis gibt  

@Danger
Kommste mit ? Der Lift macht um 9:00Uhr auf, solltest dann also so gegen 8:00 bei mir sein. SMS reicht...


----------



## dangerousD (19. Februar 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch, ich hatte es gestern noch gelesen, aber ich konnte heute morgen nicht....
> 
> Was ist jetzt mit Sonntag?
> Wann und Wo?
> ...



Dann sage ich jetzt mal zu... schicke Dir gleich noch meine Handynummer via PM, für kurzfristige Absprachen. Sollte der Schnee morgen weiterhin als Regen fallen, komme ich wohl eher nicht mit. Ansonsten gern!

@zerg
Sorry, aber 8:00 an einem Sonntag ist mir zu früh, zumal es "nur" ums Boarden und nicht ums Biken geht


----------



## sms (19. Februar 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Dann sage ich jetzt mal zu... schicke Dir gleich noch meine Handynummer via PM, für kurzfristige Absprachen. Sollte der Schnee morgen weiterhin als Regen fallen, komme ich wohl eher nicht mit. Ansonsten gern!
> 
> @zerg
> Sorry, aber 8:00 an einem Sonntag ist mir zu früh, zumal es "nur" ums Boarden und nicht ums Biken geht


Is gebongt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sofax (19. Februar 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist jetzt mit Sonntag?
> Wann und Wo?
> Mein Vorschlag 11 Uhr an der Uni (Teich)
> 
> Wer kommt mit?



Alos, ich bin dabei! Treffpunkt+Zeit:   

@ra
gibz neues vom RKV?


----------



## driver79 (19. Februar 2005)

@ sonntag

ist gebongt! bin um 11 am teich.


----------



## Sofax (20. Februar 2005)

ich meld  mich für heute doch wieder ab - da heute Privatprogramm vorgeht.
Viel Spaß!!!


----------



## Floater (20. Februar 2005)

@danger und  ra
die roten bremsbeläge, die ich noch an meiner alten bremse hab sind dann doch seeeehr abgefahren.
ihr müsst beim kauf einfach nur aufpassen, daß ihr die neuen roten erwischt und nicht die alten kool stop.

@fellhorn: ist jetzt schon nen termin ausgemacht?
@zerg
gibts an deinem idiotenhügel(sorry, aber ich kenne die alblifte)auch flutlicht? dann wärs vielleicht abends mal ganz witzig...
sonst würd ich treffelhausen empfehlen:auch ne stunde fahrt, flutlicht am idiotenhügel und steile tiefschnneabfahrt mit kaputtem lift und stirnlampenbefahrung(teufelsschlucht)


----------



## sms (20. Februar 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Is gebongt



Aaahhh,
ich bin total K.O.!


----------



## dangerousD (20. Februar 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Aaahhh,
> ich bin total K.O.!



Aaahhh, der Simon ist ein Weichei    Aber ich halte Dir zugute, daß Du ein paar km mehr als wir gefahren bist  Beim nächsten Mal kann ich dir ja mein Bike leihen, das ist auch bloß ein oder zwei Kilo schwerer als Deins  Sowas hält fit...

Ich fand es jedenfalls ganz lustig heute, der Schnee macht manche sonst eher unspektakuläre Abfahrt zu einer echten Herausforderung  Bei Gelegenheit wiederholen wir das, dann will ich auch mal die Burg Dischingen sehen und erfahren


----------



## sms (20. Februar 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Aaahhh, der Simon ist ein Weichei  ...








... ja, war schon ziemlich lustig heute.


----------



## Backwoods (21. Februar 2005)

Hali Halo,

mich gibts auch noch   

Ich hab mal geplant das nächste wochenende daheim zu sein. sa ist volleyball angesagt, aber so würde ich gerne mal wieder eins der bikes bewegen   

hoffe mal ihr wollt nicht gerade dann ans fellhorn


----------



## Floater (22. Februar 2005)

*Wegen Skifahren/Boarden:* 

nächstes WE sonntag in:
http://www.gruentenlifte.de

ausleihmöglichkeit vorhanden; 23 tageskarte und auch nicht weiter als fellhorn>also keine wm; auch funpark vorhanden, aber das könnt ihr alles auf der HP nachlesen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Februar 2005)

Es steht auch noch 2 oder 3 März zur Auswahl. Fellhorn halt.
Ich muss auch Urlaub machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (22. Februar 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> *Wegen Skifahren/Boarden:*
> 
> nächstes WE sonntag in:
> http://www.gruentenlifte.de
> ...



Sieht etwas flach aus dort, aber man könnt's ja mal ausprobieren.
Meinst du jetzt am Sonntag, oder den Sonntag drauf?


----------



## dangerousD (22. Februar 2005)

Bin weiterhin für 03. März und Fellhorn... brauche freie Pisten zum Üben , und die gibt es halt eher unter der Woche  

@backwoods
Hätte auch nix gegen eine Runde mit dem Bike am Sonntag, das macht schließlich auch im Schnee Spaß   - zumindest war es letzten Sonntag super!


----------



## Floater (22. Februar 2005)

jetzt sonntag
prinzipiell auch alle anderen allgäu lifte denkbar Hochgrat....)
war dort noch nicht, wie flach es ist muß sich zeigen, aber immerhin fährt die skizunft zuffenhausen dort auch hin...
ist halt billig!


----------



## Kailinger (22. Februar 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte auch nix gegen eine Runde mit dem Bike am Sonntag, das macht schließlich auch im Schnee Spaß   - zumindest war es letzten Sonntag super!



Der Skatepark in ES iss dicht, oder? Hätte nämlich am WE zur Abwechslung mal wieder Zeit. S'Wochenende drauf wieder nicht.... Mannmann, saublödes Wetter!


----------



## Koeni (22. Februar 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt sonntag
> prinzipiell auch alle anderen allgäu lifte denkbar Hochgrat....)
> war dort noch nicht, wie flach es ist muß sich zeigen, aber immerhin fährt die skizunft zuffenhausen dort auch hin...
> ist halt billig!



Naja, ich hab nix von Stutdentenpreisen gelesen. Wenn's keine Ermäßigung gibt, kostet's 23. Am Fellhorn mit Ermäßigung 24


----------



## Koeni (23. Februar 2005)

So, muß für Sonntag absagen, hab viel zu tun, vor allem lernen, lernen, lernen.


----------



## Floater (23. Februar 2005)

hat jemand morgen kust zu fahren?
so gegen 14-15 uhr starten.
stelle oder uni


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Februar 2005)

Muss arbeiten  .

Ich hatte Dir eine Mail geschrieben. Komst Du nächsten Donnerstag mit?


----------



## Koeni (23. Februar 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte Dir eine Mail geschrieben. Komst Du nächsten Donnerstag mit?



Ihr Fieslinge Ihr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Februar 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr Fieslinge Ihr


  Komm halt mit  


***Ich hab "Kommst" mit einem "M" geschrieben  ****


----------



## sms (23. Februar 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> ***Ich hab "Kommst" mit einem "M" geschrieben  ****


Du wirst halt alt!


----------



## zerg10 (24. Februar 2005)

So, und ich melde mich für die nächsten zwei Wochen(enden) ab, weil wir umziehen. Bereitet Euch als schonmal geistig u. moralisch auf eine Einweihungsfeier vor ...


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (24. Februar 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> So, und ich melde mich für die nächsten zwei Wochen(enden) ab, weil wir umziehen. Bereitet Euch als schonmal geistig u. moralisch auf eine Einweihungsfeier vor ...



bereit Dich schon mal geistig und moralisch darauf vor, dass ich komme   

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Februar 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> So, und ich melde mich für die nächsten zwei Wochen(enden) ab, weil wir umziehen. Bereitet Euch als schonmal geistig u. moralisch auf eine Einweihungsfeier vor ...


 

ooommmmph    Vorbereitet!


----------



## Floater (24. Februar 2005)

treffen uns heute 15.00 hbf bzw 15.20 stelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (24. Februar 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> So, und ich melde mich für die nächsten zwei Wochen(enden) ab, weil wir umziehen. Bereitet Euch als schonmal geistig u. moralisch auf eine Einweihungsfeier vor ...



Endlich weg aus der bekackten Einflugsschneise am Flughafen?

@Floater
Hätte echt Bock, aber heute läuft meine Schwimmbadkarte aus, die war ein Jahr gültig, aber ich muß natürlich am letzten Tag den vorletzten Punkt einlösen


----------



## zerg10 (24. Februar 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich weg aus der bekackten Einflugsschneise am Flughafen?



Yup, endlich weg von Flug- u. Autobahnlärm.  Geht in die weltbekannte Metropole Kemnat, Ostfildern. Näher an die Stelle u. den Skatepark im Landesgartenschaugelände. Und zum Uniteich reicht es dann vom Geschäft aus immer noch. 

@Floater
Biste heute noch gefahren ?


----------



## Floater (24. Februar 2005)

bin(sind)heute noch gefahren, echt hammer der schnee gerade, so was hab ich in stuttgart noch nie gesehen!
phillosophenweg und degerloch "DH" waren heute echt am spaßigsten, obwohl ich die beiden normalerweise nicht soooo prickelnd finde, aber der schnee macht halt aus autobahnen geile trails!

hab mit dem rené heute beschlossen nächste woche mal ne zacke-degerloch dh nightride session zu machen!
jemand auch lust(keine ausreden, ich weiß, wer einen waldausleuchter rumliegen hat und ich hätte auch noch einen zur ausleihe)

@ steppi ups sorry, mal wieder das antworten vergessen, weils nicht geht!

@all wollen am we mangels zeit fürs allgäu mal auf die alb gehen; hws wiesensteig am samstag:
3 lifte, 180hm, und angeblich für alb recht steil; wieder keine ausreden, ist nur zwei ausfahrten hinter donnstetten!


----------



## sms (25. Februar 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Yup, endlich weg von Flug- u. Autobahnlärm.  Geht in die weltbekannte Metropole Kemnat, Ostfildern. Näher an die Stelle u. den Skatepark im Landesgartenschaugelände. Und zum Uniteich reicht es dann vom Geschäft aus immer noch.
> QUOTE]
> Kemnat???     Hey, Grüss Gott Herr Nachbar


----------



## Sofax (25. Februar 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> hab mit dem rené heute beschlossen nächste woche mal ne zacke-degerloch dh nightride session zu machen!
> jemand auch lust(keine ausreden, ich weiß, wer einen waldausleuchter rumliegen hat und ich hätte auch noch einen zur ausleihe)



ich bin dabei - am besten so bald, dass es noch nicht taut!
Wie wärs mit Montag, 19:00 am Marienplatz?


----------



## sms (25. Februar 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin dabei - am besten so bald, dass es noch nicht taut!
> Wie wärs mit Montag, 19:00 am Marienplatz?


Da wäre ich auch für,
aber die Zacke fährt glaub ich nur bis 20 Uhr?


----------



## Sofax (25. Februar 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> aber die Zacke fährt glaub ich nur bis 20 Uhr?



ich glaub nicht. siehe Fahrplan


----------



## sms (25. Februar 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub nicht. siehe Fahrplan


Na dann!!!    Was ist denn ein Linientaxi???


----------



## dangerousD (25. Februar 2005)

So Mädels, nun mal Butter bei die Fische!

Mir ist vollkommen "Wurscht", wer am Samstag boarden will  

Ich will *SONNTAG BIKEN*! Und da mich nun schon zwei Leute gefragt haben, ob es vielleicht nach ES geht, möchte ich diese Option hier mal in den Raum stellen. Bei den aktuellen Witterungsbedingungen sollte der Schnee selbst unter der Brücke getaut sein. Vielleicht fährt irgendjemand "zufällig" mal vorbei und kann einen Zustandsbericht geben??? DANKE!!!

Sollte es mit diesem Tau-Frier-Wetter bis Sonntag weiter gehen, ist der Schnee im Wald sicher nicht sonderlich gut zum Fahren geeignet. Daher würde ich schon eher für Esslingen stimmen... obwohl dann wieder einige Leute keinen passenden Untersatz haben   

Vielleicht kann sich der eine oder andere mal zu einer Aussage überwinden, was denn am Sonntag präferiert wird (und damit meine ich NICHT Boarden, weil das mache ich am Donnerstag schon  )


----------



## Kailinger (25. Februar 2005)

Hier, ich  , ich wär dabei am sonntag in ES! Hab maql Zeit zwischendurch und war da noch nie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Februar 2005)

@sonntag
Wäre Sonntag so wie es aussieht auch am Start. Aber wahrscheinlich ehr früh. Gegen 10. Wann wollt Ihr gehen?



Geht morgen NAchmittag jemand ruhig biken? Wenn ja wo? Evtl. würde ich behilflich sein die Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit zu senken.


----------



## sms (25. Februar 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Geht morgen NAchmittag jemand ruhig biken? Wenn ja wo? Evtl. würde ich behilflich sein die Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit zu senken.


Samstag würd ich vielleicht den Stinker ein paar mal mit der Bahn den Berg hoch befördern lassen? Wärst du für sowas zu haben?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Februar 2005)

@Schwandalein

Das wäre eigentlich keine schlechte Idee. Ich werde mit dem HT kommen.
14 Uhr an der Zacke?


----------



## sms (25. Februar 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Schwandalein
> 
> Das wäre eigentlich keine schlechte Idee. Ich werde mit dem HT kommen.
> 14 Uhr an der Zacke?


Ich meld mich morgen bei dir.... ich muss weg... siehe nightride!


----------



## Backwoods (25. Februar 2005)

Hi,

ich werd sonntag auch endlich mal wieder ne runde biken. es sei den meine leichte erkältung artet durch das volleyballspiel am samstag so aus dass nix atmungmässig mehr geht

da es kälter werden soll und dann kein matsch ist hab ich bock auf den wald.

@schwandalein: mit der zacke shutteln ist net schlecht, aber ich kann nur sonntags!

ansonsten wär ich auch für die üblichen trails zu haben.


----------



## dangerousD (25. Februar 2005)

Mann Mann Mann... da bin ich ja echt in der Klemme! Mit dem Kai wollte ich schon lange mal nach ES... und Sonntag hätte ich gleich mehrere Gründe (einen davon verrate ich morgen    ) Der Wetterbericht sagt ja "brrrr..." und "bibber-zitter" voraus. Das läßt mich eher in Richtung ES tendieren... aber 10 Uhr wäre ein bißchen sehr früh, Onkel Mike. Elf lasse ich mir ja noch gefallen - schließlich ist Sonntag  Ich schaue dann morgen noch mal im Forum vorbei...


----------



## Floater (26. Februar 2005)

@zackefahrer:
zacke fährt anscheinend gerade meist ohne vorstellwagen; alternativ könnt ihr ja u-bahn ab olgaeck nehen, ist eh schneller!(nur von 16.00-18.30 nix dürfen, we aber schon)
@danger 
weiß garnicht, was du meinst, gestern war der schnee am fk perfekt zum biken, schön pulvrig nix matsch und eis, haben sogar snowboarder gesehen!
geh mal zu deinen gunsten davon aus, daß du nicht nur ausreden gesucht hast


----------



## sms (26. Februar 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Schwandalein
> 
> Das wäre eigentlich keine schlechte Idee. Ich werde mit dem HT kommen.
> 14 Uhr an der Zacke?


Ich werde da sein : 14 Uhr Zacke (am Mari.)
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass gestern nacht der Degerloch verdammt schwer zu fahren war, das die 2-3 Radspuren total angeeist waren und es einem öfters das Vorderrad verrissen hat.
-> Egal! ich werde da sein!

Ach ja, der SOFAX hat gesagt, dass er auch kommen will....   !!!! HAT ER DOCH, ODER !!!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. Februar 2005)

Das mit den Spuren kenne ich. Deshalb waren wir letzte Woche auch 10 Uhr im Wald und nicht 14 Uhr. So früh trauen sich nur wenige Im Winter raus 

Wenn´s nicht geht, können wír ja den Philosophen Weg mal fahren und dann wieder heim. Mit der S-Bahn versteht sich.

@Danger
Mal sehen.
Ich will nicht den ganzen Tag fahren sondern nur bis halb 2 rum. Wenns richtig kalt wird, will Annett aber evtl. gar nicht wrklich raus. Dann komm ich evtl. doch länger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (26. Februar 2005)

hab am we leider keine zeit zum biken. 

euch viel spaß im schnee.


----------



## Sofax (26. Februar 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, der SOFAX hat gesagt, dass er auch kommen will....   !!!! HAT ER DOCH, ODER !!!!



JA, HAT ER!!! Ich werde da sein - für die Gruppentageskarte


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (26. Februar 2005)

Sonntagmorgens ES wäre 10.00h auch für mich in Ordnung. Ich kann halt net net so lange bleiben, dafür komme ich lieber früher. 
DD, Du kannst dann so um 11.00 dazustossen. Gilt 10.00 h noch bei Dir Mike?

@DD: kannst Du mir noch mal die genauen Termine für PdS geben?

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## Backwoods (26. Februar 2005)

Hi,

hat jetzt morgen nachmittag noch jemand bock auf nen snowride durch den wald?

bin jetzt erstmal unterwegs und schau hier heut nacht nochmal rein. morgen vormittag auch.


----------



## sms (26. Februar 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> @zackefahrer:
> zacke fährt anscheinend gerade meist ohne vorstellwagen; alternativ könnt ihr ja u-bahn ab olgaeck nehen, ist eh schneller!(nur von 16.00-18.30 nix dürfen, we aber schon)


Aus diesem Grund werde ich am Montagabend nicht mitfahren, aber wenn die Zacke wieder mit Fahrradwagen fährt bin ich mal dabei!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. Februar 2005)

Lustitsch wars  

@Ra.
Ja, bin morgen gegen 10 dort. Hoffentlich ist der Schnee weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (26. Februar 2005)

Huhu 

Also, hier nun die zwei wichtige Gründe, weshalb ich morgen nach ES komme (so gegen elf, der Kailinger ist auch dabei):

Erstens habe ich darauf mal wieder richtig Bock und...

...zweitens muß dieses Ding hier mal eingefahren werden. 
Ich hoffe, das mit der Grafik hat hingehauen...

Also, bis morgen im Park! Ach ja: bring vorsichtshalber einen Besen mit, nur für den Fall der Fälle


----------



## Backwoods (27. Februar 2005)

Haaalooo,

hat hier keiner bock auf nen snowride oder powderride im schneesturm?

ich werde allerdings ab sifi starten, damit ich nicht auch noch das auto ausgraben muss


----------



## plusminus (27. Februar 2005)

Wann/wo/was/wielang willst du fahren?


----------



## Backwoods (27. Februar 2005)

plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> Wann/wo/was/wielang willst du fahren?



hat sich wohl gerade erledigt. 

da die mädels ihr volleyballspiel abgesagt haben um nicht auf dem weg nach hinter ulm im schnee stecken zu bleiben ist meine freundin jetzt daheim.

ich werde dann wohl zu fuss in den wald müssen


----------



## plusminus (27. Februar 2005)

Schade. Dann werd ich mich heut wohl mal auf den Ergometer schwingen (müssen).
Gruß und trotzdem nen schönen Nachmittag.


----------



## Backwoods (27. Februar 2005)

nachdem ich den ganzen nachmittag draussen war bin ich mir zeimlich sicher, dass wir an jeder kleinen steigung und vielleicht auch schon auf der ebene stecken gebleen wären

bergab wär halt geil gewesen (zacke?)

im wald liegt sauviel und momentan auch noch tief schnee. selbst auf den hauptwegen.


----------



## sms (27. Februar 2005)

@Backwoods 
Zacke fährt im Moment ohne Vorderwagen (dieser welcher für die Radels   ) und in die Zacke darfst du nicht mit Rad rein!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Februar 2005)

@ra
Hoffe, dass Du meine SMS heute morgen gelesen hast.
Hatte Halsschmerzen und will meine Gesundheit nicht in Gefahr   bringen.
Skifahren am Donnerstag ist wichtiger.


----------



## sms (27. Februar 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte Halsschmerzen und will meine Gesundheit nicht in Gefahr   bringen.


Mensch Steppi, so oft bist doch am Samstag garnicht im Schnee gelegen, oder?


----------



## dangerousD (27. Februar 2005)

Huhu, ich schon wieder 

Kai und ich waren ja nun heute allein in Esslingen, unn' wat soll isch saachen: es war lustig! OK, die Funbox war zugeschneit - aber da stehen ja auch noch andere Sachen. Im Pool haben wir ein wenig gefegt, dann war auch der befahrbar. Nur warum der Kai beim Rausspringen immer seinen Lenker verdreht hat, weiß ich bis jetzt noch nicht  

@kailinger
Pedal ist wieder heile, ging alles ohne größere Operationen ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Februar 2005)

@schwandalein

Ich hätte evtl. meine Mütze auf dem Heimweg auflassen sollen. Aber es hat sich wieder gegeben.

@Danger
Das Bild ist nicht gerade gelungen. Von der Auflösung meine ich.
Wie war denn der erste Ritt?


----------



## Floater (28. Februar 2005)

@danger:
nettes ding! warum und wieso und seit wann?
"echter" ss aufbau, oder wieder mit schmächtifger kette und ritzel? dafür scheinst die kette jetzt richtig zu spannen, oder?

@all: haben am WE mal die wiesensteiglifte ausprobiert. knappe stunde zu fahren, ab 13.00 8 drei lifte für albverhätltnisse recht steil und mit "Tiefschnee"passagen und so viele varianten, daß man eine stunde lang nicht das gleiche zwei mal fahren muß( im gegensatz zu den anderen albliften: fahr ich links oder rechts runter...)
alles in allem: der beste alb lift, den ich kenne  
www.sc-wiesensteig.de
http://www.sc-wiesensteig.de/skilifte/skilifte_bilder.htm
http://www.sc-wiesensteig.de/M1/webcam.html


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (28. Februar 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @ra
> Hoffe, dass Du meine SMS heute morgen gelesen hast.
> Hatte Halsschmerzen und will meine Gesundheit nicht in Gefahr   bringen.
> Skifahren am Donnerstag ist wichtiger.



Moin´,

ist rechtzeitig angekommen. Bin dann auch net gefahren.

Bis bald. 
ra


----------



## dangerousD (28. Februar 2005)

Blabla... bessere Auflösung  Bessere Bilder gibt es, wenn das Fotoalbum wieder einwandfrei funzt. er mehr wissen will, muß sich das Baby schon in live ansehen 

@floater
Immer noch die "dünne" Kette, ist ja schließlich noch ein MTB   Außerdem wollte ich meinen schönen Bashguard nicht hergeben, und BMX-Kurbeln sind zwar geil, aber die Hussefelt halten genau so gut... auf den Kettenspanner habe ich verzichtet, mit der aktuellen Übersetzung 32:16 paßt alles wunderbar und das Heck bleibt clean  Ach ja: die vordere Bremse ist auch noch dran, bevor Du fragst. Auch auf die möchte ich nicht verzichten, v.a. nicht im Skatepark. So ein Stahlrahmen fährt sich jedenfalls verdammt angenehm, gerade auf Beton... hab's gestern ausprobiert und war begeistert


----------



## Koeni (28. Februar 2005)

@floater
Ich bin interessiert an einer Snowboardausfahrt, wann willst du nochmal gehn?


----------



## Floater (28. Februar 2005)

...komme gerade zurück! waren heute unter traumbedingungen am hochgrat; tiefschnee ohne ende und auch auf der piste keine sau unterwegs!
hws. das nächste mal am freitag, bis dahin hab ich keine zeit.
was für ne ausfahrt meinst denn? alb oder berge?


----------



## Floater (28. Februar 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Blabla... bessere Auflösung  Bessere Bilder gibt es, wenn das Fotoalbum wieder einwandfrei funzt. er mehr wissen will, muß sich das Baby schon in live ansehen
> 
> @floater
> Immer noch die "dünne" Kette, ist ja schließlich noch ein MTB   Außerdem wollte ich meinen schönen Bashguard nicht hergeben, und BMX-Kurbeln sind zwar geil, aber die Hussefelt halten genau so gut... auf den Kettenspanner habe ich verzichtet, mit der aktuellen Übersetzung 32:16 paßt alles wunderbar und das Heck bleibt clean  Ach ja: die vordere Bremse ist auch noch dran, bevor Du fragst. Auch auf die möchte ich nicht verzichten, v.a. nicht im Skatepark. So ein Stahlrahmen fährt sich jedenfalls verdammt angenehm, gerade auf Beton... hab's gestern ausprobiert und war begeistert



laut john cowan muß ja mindestens eine der drei kriterien schaltung vr bremse und/oder 26" erfüllt sein, daß ein rad ein mtb ist...da bist ja mit 2 von dreien gut dabei...  
daß ich vr bremsen nicht mag ist ein gerücht, spiele sogar mit dem gedanken mir meine wieder dranzubauen...aber ss im wald  naja, nach dem engländer auf alpenüberquerung gibts keine ausreden mehr...


----------



## Koeni (28. Februar 2005)

Ich würde schon auch mal Schwarzwald oder Alb mitmachen. Freitag geht aber leider nicht


----------



## Floater (1. März 2005)

diese woche wirds bei mir wohl nix mehr, bin aber am freitag wieder im allgäu/ bregenzer wald unterwegs (hws. laterns)

@all will jemand was bei bmo bestellen? ich will nämlich, will aber die versandkosten nicht alleine berappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. März 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> diese woche wirds bei mir wohl nix mehr, bin aber am freitag wieder im allgäu/ bregenzer wald unterwegs (hws. laterns)
> 
> @all will jemand was bei bmo bestellen? ich will nämlich, will aber die versandkosten nicht alleine berappen


Wann willst Du bestellen? Hätte ggf. was.


----------



## Floater (1. März 2005)

relativ demnächst, aber eigentlich egal ;-)
mein lenker am nicolai hat nur bald sein 2-jahres intervall erreicht, jetzt kommt ein atomlab stahllenker hin, dann gibts keine intervalle mehr


----------



## dangerousD (1. März 2005)

Falls es irgend wen interessiert: treffe mich mit Chris kurz nach sieben in ES unter der bekannten Brücke  Ist vielleicht etwas kurzfristig  , aber vielleicht kommt ja doch noch jemand vorbei...


PS: Bilder vom neuen Rädle sind auch im Fotoalbum gelandet, mit besserer Auflösung. Nur leider nicht geordnet, ich muß wohl beizeiten mal aufräumen


----------



## sms (1. März 2005)

Verdammt,  wann wirds eigentlich wieder wärmer?


----------



## torte (1. März 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Verdammt,  wann wirds eigentlich wieder wärmer?









 Ich konnte es heute zeitlich einrichten noch ne Runde zu laufen...  und es war kuschlig warm als ich wieder daheim war





Ich hoffe auch mal das ich nicht zu früh wiedr mit Sport begonnen habe nach meinem verkorksten Magen in der letzten Woche  :kotz:


----------



## sms (1. März 2005)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> ... nach meinem verkorksten Magen in der letzten Woche  :kotz:


Zuviel gesoffen nach den Klausuren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torte (1. März 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Zuviel gesoffen nach den Klausuren?




Ne ne, gesoffen wird erst wenn ich die Ergebnisse bekomme   

Hatte ich fürchte ich hab mich bei meiner Kollegin mit nem Magen Darm Dings angesteckt  :kotz:


----------



## zerg10 (2. März 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> diese woche wirds bei mir wohl nix mehr, bin aber am freitag wieder im allgäu/ bregenzer wald unterwegs (hws. laterns)
> 
> @all will jemand was bei bmo bestellen? ich will nämlich, will aber die versandkosten nicht alleine berappen



Bin dabei, hätte gerne (aus aktuellem Anlass   ) einen FSA Pig DH Pro u. die NC-17 Empire Pro 04 in 30,9mm.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. März 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin dabei, hätte gerne (aus aktuellem Anlass  ) einen FSA Pig DH Pro u. die NC-17 Empire Pro 04 in 30,9mm.


für mich bitte die NC-17 Empire Pro 04 in 28.6mm 400mm lang
Wenn Euch die Lieferzeit von 1 Woche nicht stört.
Danke


----------



## zerg10 (2. März 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> für mich bitte die NC-17 Empire Pro 04 in 28.6mm 400mm lang
> Wenn Euch die Lieferzeit von 1 Woche nicht stört.
> Danke



Wenn's den Jörg nicht stört, mich nicht...


----------



## Sofax (2. März 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> für mich bitte die NC-17 Empire Pro 04 in 28.6mm 400mm lang
> Wenn Euch die Lieferzeit von 1 Woche nicht stört.
> Danke



... und für mich bitte die NC-17 Empire Pro 04 in 30.9mm 400mm lang!!! (brauch ne längere, damit ich auch pedalieren kann und Berge hochkomme...)

... übrigens ist da nirgends ne verlängerte Lieferzeit. Ist alles sofort verfügbar!


----------



## zerg10 (2. März 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> ... und für mich bitte die NC-17 Empire Pro 04 in 30.9mm 400mm lang!!! (brauch ne längere, damit ich auch pedalieren kann und Berge hochkomme...)
> 
> ... übrigens ist da nirgends ne verlängerte Lieferzeit. Ist alles sofort verfügbar!



Wow, da habe ich ja einen richtigen Run auf die Empire ausgelöst  

@floater u. koni
Wie habt ihr eigentlich damals den Brave Monster in das Steuerrohr von Koni Kona bekommen ? Aufgerieben oder einfach gepresst ?


----------



## Koeni (2. März 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, da habe ich ja einen richtigen Run auf die Empire ausgelöst
> 
> @floater u. koni
> Wie habt ihr eigentlich damals den Brave Monster in das Steuerrohr von Koni Kona bekommen ? Aufgerieben oder einfach gepresst ?



Eigentlich hätte ich das Steuerrohr tiefer ausreiben lassen, aber da das kurz vor unserem Morzine Trip war und das so kurzfristig niemand mehr machen wollte, hab ich den Steuersatz um 5mm gekürzt und eingepresst. Das funktioniert auch gut, nur hab ich zwischen unterer Lagerschale und Gabelkrone nie den kleinen Spalt wegbekommen(was ja mit dem Kürzen nix zu tun hat). Und weil mir das auf Dauer irgendwie unsympathisch ist, hab ich mir jetzt auch nen PIG DH kommen lassen und mach den rein.

Meine Hayes Mag bekomm ich auch für 13 repariert   und dann mal schauen, was die mit großer Scheibe so taugen am Fully.

Hat jemand noch nen Lenker rumliegen oder weiß ein günstiges Angebot? Mein Borla am HT ist mir zu breit(muß ja bald x-ups machen in Böblingen  ), aber der läßt sich nicht kürzen, weil man dann die Hebel nicht mehr nach innen schieben kann.
Oder will jemand gegen den Borla tauschen? 

Ach ja, bitte keinen Lenker in Zerg Puky Größe anbieten


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. März 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ... übrigens ist da nirgends ne verlängerte Lieferzeit. Ist alles sofort verfügbar!


Dann ist es ja gut. Gestern stand da noch eine Woche. 

@zerg 
Spiele schon seit Sonntag mit der Empire im Gedanken. Nur wollt ich die nicht bestellen und 5 Euro Porto zahlen. Denke aber schon seit Wochen über eine Stütze nach. Wenn ich mit dem HT ne Tour fahr, steht die billig Schrottstütze vorne immer hoch.

@Koni
Dem zerg sein Lenker wäre aber genau richtig in der Breite. Da kannst den Lenker auch mal durchschwingen  

@BB
Habe fast genug Betonwürfel zusammen. Jetzt brauchen wir halt Infos vom Bauigel. Ende März, so hoffe ich, sollte mal Erde anrollen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. März 2005)

@Koni

Bei Bikecomponents gibt es als günstiges Angebot den
Point F6 Dh  Lenker für 19
und den Tioga Taskforce FR/DH/Dual für 24,95  (den hab ich auch am HT)
Wenn > 30Euro, würd ich nen Husselfelt nehmen. Kost glaub 35 bei BMO.


----------



## Koeni (2. März 2005)

Also, falls jemand in nächster Zeit bei bikecomponents.de bestellen will, bitte mir vorher bescheid sagen, brauch nen Lenker und ein 105er Schaltwerk, ist nur nicht so dringend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (2. März 2005)

@koeni: brauchst du nen DH-Lenker oder würds dir auch nen gerader "CC"-Lenker tun? Hab mir gestern nen Syntace Duraflite2014 raufgeschraubt und mein Concept (der war original am Radl) liegt jetzt sinnlos rum (wie immer mehr radteile in meinem Zimmer)

Gruß


----------



## Koeni (2. März 2005)

@plusminus
Danke für das Angebot, aber mit nem CC-Lenker kann ich leider nix anfangen


----------



## plusminus (2. März 2005)

@Koeni: ok  dann werd ich das Teil wohl andersweitig entsorgen müssen oder braucht jemand anderes nen geraden Lenker?

@ll: Betreff Strecke BB. Habt ihr nach der einen Buddelaktion eigentlich nochmal was gemacht? Oder war das Wetter bisher zu schlecht!? Hoffe ich kann das nächste mal dabei sein.

Gruß


----------



## Floater (4. März 2005)

so, sorry mike, war die letzten tage nicht online(arbeiten trinken schlafen...)

also stand der bestellungen:
zerg:
einen FSA Pig DH Pro u. die NC-17 Empire Pro 04 in 30,9mm
steppi:
für mich bitte die NC-17 Empire Pro 04 in 28.6mm 400mm lang
und sofax:
... und für mich bitte die NC-17 Empire Pro 04 in 30.9mm 400mm lang
bestelle heute nachmittag, also bei zusätzlichen beselungen bitte melden!

@koni:
habe auch noch diverse lenker rumliegen:
einen answer alumilite(heißt nur lite ist dh), ohne shims
und einen world force(el cheapo lenker von azonic)
@zerg:
moderne rahmen sollten eigentlich schon auf mindestens einen zoll(25,4mm  ) ausgerieben sein. ists denn für das votec? falls der rahmen noch bei denen ist, kannst ja 1. fragen ob ers schon ist 2. sagen sie sollen ihn vor losschicken noch ausreiben
weil besser ist das mit den langen steuersätzen bei langen gabeln


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. März 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> so, sorry mike, war die letzten tage nicht online(arbeiten trinken schlafen...)


Passt scho. Ich will Dir doch Geld überweisen. Nicht das Du alles so lange auslegen musst.


----------



## boerni (4. März 2005)

hallihallo
nach langer zeit meld mich auch mal wieder. hab da vielleicht was für euch.
mein arbeitegeber hat zur zeit zu viele dh- schlappen und hat mir gute preise gemacht. hier mal eine liste bei interesse einfach melden.

Schwalbe:
26": Al Mighty  65x 559  30 statt 44,90
                     60x 559  30 statt 44,90
      Space      60x 559   20
24": Al Mighty  65x 507  30 statt 44,90
      Space      60x 507   20

Michelin:
26": DH Comp 32 S  62x 559   50 statt 75
      DH Comp 24.1 S  62x 559  32 statt 52

Nokian:
26": NBX DH   60x 559  38 statt 54
24": Gazzaloddi  75x 507  40 statt 59,90
      Gazzaloddi   62x 507  35 statt 49,90

Maxxis:
26": Swampthing  54x 559  28
Minion F/R     55x 559  28
24": High Roller     59x 507  28 statt 39,90


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. März 2005)

@BB

Wie der Zufall so spielt, gabs Versuche bei denen unsere Fundamente als Abfall übrig geblieben sind. 60cm hohe Stahlringe mit Beton gefüllt. Zwar von der einen Seite gebohrt aber das macht nix. 

wünsche ein schönes we


----------



## Koeni (4. März 2005)

Ich hab schon wieder ein Hirngespinnst  .

Der Jakob und ich wollen vielleicht dieses Jahr die Megavalanche mitfahren. Da ich kein DH Race fahren will(obwohl der Jakob mich unbedingt mitschleppen will), haben wir uns gedacht, dass man da bestimmt Spaß haben könnte. Ich will nur ankommen, sonst nix  .
Ich hab mich noch nicht informiert, und weiß nicht mal, wie's Terminmäßig aussieht, aber Bock hätt ich schon.
Dass das sehr hart werden kann ist mir bewusst, aber falls es sich preislich in einem bezahlbaren Rahmen bewegt, könnte ich mir das vorstellen.

Wer noch?


----------



## Floater (4. März 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab schon wieder ein Hirngespinnst  .
> 
> Der Jakob und ich wollen vielleicht dieses Jahr die Megavalanche mitfahren. Da ich kein DH Race fahren will(obwohl der Jakob mich unbedingt mitschleppen will), haben wir uns gedacht, dass man da bestimmt Spaß haben könnte. Ich will nur ankommen, sonst nix  .
> Ich hab mich noch nicht informiert, und weiß nicht mal, wie's Terminmäßig aussieht, aber Bock hätt ich schon.
> ...




könnt ich mir vorstellen...aber nur wenns zeitlich und geldlich auch in meinen rahmen passt und nicht nur in den vom koni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (4. März 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab schon wieder ein Hirngespinnst  .
> 
> Der Jakob und ich wollen vielleicht dieses Jahr die Megavalanche mitfahren. Da ich kein DH Race fahren will(obwohl der Jakob mich unbedingt mitschleppen will), haben wir uns gedacht, dass man da bestimmt Spaß haben könnte. Ich will nur ankommen, sonst nix  .
> Ich hab mich noch nicht informiert, und weiß nicht mal, wie's Terminmäßig aussieht, aber Bock hätt ich schon.
> ...


Ich hirne und höre mal mit!!!


----------



## dangerousD (4. März 2005)

Ts ts... die Schüler wieder  Megavalanche kann nicht nur hart werden - er wird hart! Aber bislang fanden ihn alle geil, ich denke mir mal, Du hast den Artikel in der Dirt gelesen 
Bock hätte ich schon, aber auch ich habe da gewisse Restriktionen monetärer und evtl. zeitlicher Art   Und im Zweifel geht die Woche in LG vor...

Wegen Wochenende: muß mich fahrtechnisch leider abmelden. Der Fellhorn-Trip am Donnerstag war genial, aber ich bin wohl einmal zu oft auf's Handgelenk geknallt   Muß die Hand in den nächsten zwei, drei Tagen erst mal schonen. Das heißt leider: nicht biken. Mal schauen, wie es nächste Woche dann aussieht...


----------



## Backwoods (4. März 2005)

Hi,

hat jemand lust am sonntag zu biken? am liebsten mal wieder durch den wald auf den üblichen trails!

hoffe der schnee hat sich soweit gesetzt, dass man bergab wieder rollen kann  der wetterbericht ist aber nciht so der bringer   

btw: hat jemand ne idee in welchem online shop ich ein flexi flask bestellen kann. muss doch irgendwo in good old germany möglich sein

ich werde das nächste wochenende verlängert am arlberg verbringen. wer bock auf ein treffen hat sagt mal bescheid. weiss noch net ob fr und/oder mo


----------



## plusminus (5. März 2005)

@backwoods: also waldtechnisch ist gerade glaub noch net so gut. Teilweise kann man recht flott fahren aber dann gibts auch immer wieder so Passagen wo du noch fast bis zu den Knien im Schnee versinkst (ich bin 190 und hab entsprechend "hohe" Knie  )
Biken am Sonntag wär schon nett. Kann allerdings erst ab 1800 los. Ist das zu spät?
Gruß


----------



## Koeni (5. März 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Ts ts... die Schüler wieder  Megavalanche kann nicht nur hart werden - er wird hart! Aber bislang fanden ihn alle geil, ich denke mir mal, Du hast den Artikel in der Dirt gelesen
> Bock hätte ich schon, aber auch ich habe da gewisse Restriktionen monetärer und evtl. zeitlicher Art   Und im Zweifel geht die Woche in LG vor...



Klar hab ich's in der Dirt gelesen, aber mit dem Gedanken hab ich schonmal gespielt. Mir war's halt immer zu weit und ich hab auch keine Ahnung wie teuer das wird.
Ich würde bestimmt vor Aufregung schon am Start umfallen  .
Wär schon nett, da mit 4 Mann oder so zu starten.
Dass LG vor geht ist ja klar, und das könnte sich sogar überschneiden.


----------



## Floater (5. März 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Klar hab ich's in der Dirt gelesen, aber mit dem Gedanken hab ich schonmal gespielt. Mir war's halt immer zu weit und ich hab auch keine Ahnung wie teuer das wird.
> Ich würde bestimmt vor Aufregung schon am Start umfallen  .
> Wär schon nett, da mit 4 Mann oder so zu starten.
> Dass LG vor geht ist ja klar, und das könnte sich sogar überschneiden.




..Es gibt doch auch noch andere downhill marathons(lenzerheide) dann hätte sich die geld zeifrage vielleicht auch etwas optimiert... wann iast denn die megaavalanche?


@backwoods: weiß zwar nicht, wo es die gibt, sieht mir aber verdammt ähnlich aus, wie die platypus blasen(kann man auch kochen gefrieren...haben deutlich bessere, weil einfachere dichtungen und ventile als camelback, sind auch billig)
die gibts glaub beim larca, und der gibt bis 15, märz 22% auf alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (5. März 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ..Es gibt doch auch noch andere downhill marathons(lenzerheide) dann hätte sich die geld zeifrage vielleicht auch etwas optimiert... wann iast denn die megaavalanche?




soweit ich weiß, ist der Bike Attack in Lenzerheide abgesagt, weil die Sponsoren fehlen


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (5. März 2005)

Moin,

ich wollte vor ca. 3 Jahren mal an der Mega teilnehmen hab's dann aber gelassen weil es anscheinend zuerst ein Ausscheidungsrennen gibt wer über haubt teilnehmen darf (das Starterfeld ist begrenzt). Wenn man stürzt oder einen technischen Defekt hat ist man raus und man hat das gesamte Startgeld bezahlt und den ganzen Weg zurückgelegt. 
Daher haben wir uns dann doch dagegen entschieden.

Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob das heute noch genauso ist oder ob es da nach Anmeldereihenfolge geht oder so. 

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## Koeni (5. März 2005)

@Ra
am Samstag ist Quali. Da starten dann 1000Fahrer in 5 Gruppen a 200 Personen. Die besten 150 aus jeder Gruppe Fahren am Sonntag vom Gletscher.
Infos gibt'shier , ich kann damit nicht viel anfangen, weil's französisch ist, sollte ja für dich kein Problem sein


----------



## Backwoods (5. März 2005)

plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> Biken am Sonntag wär schon nett. Kann allerdings erst ab 1800 los. Ist das zu spät?
> Gruß



da wollt ich allerdings dann schon wieder daheim sein .

mal seheh ob ich überhaupt starte   allein hab ich bei schlechtem wetter ein motivationsproblem    und morgen solls noch mehr schneinen als es heute eh schon tut.


----------



## driver79 (5. März 2005)

werde morgen vormittag nach ES fahren. 
bin warscheinlich so zwischen 10:00 und 11:00 uhr dort.
vielleicht hat ja noch jemand zeit und lust nen bischen im trockenen? zu fahren.


----------



## Floater (5. März 2005)

wie siehts denn allgemein mit der saisonplanung aus?
wollte auf jeden fall an gardasee gehen dieses jahr.
wie schätzt ihr denn die kosten für ein MA wochenende ein?sicher eher richtung 150-200 eventuell ja sogar ohne startgeld...

und es gibt ja auch noch den free raid classic...


----------



## plusminus (5. März 2005)

@backwoods: Schade, dann wird das wohl leider nix. Bin aber bei dem Schneetreiben gerade auch knapp 2h gefahren. Allerdings aufm Radweg von BB nach Herrenberg. In Nufringen hab ich dann aufn "Feldweg" nach Oberjesingen übergewechselt. Da war schön festgefahrener Schee mit ner frischen Priese Neuschnee  War echt genial zum Fahren. Aber leider nicht mit einem halbwegs trockenen Singletrail zu vergleichen. Fürs Grundlagenausdauertraining ist die Strecke BB-Herrenberg(über Nufringen, Oberjesingen & Kuppingen) aber eigentlich genial.

Schönen Abend dann noch.


Apropos: habe gerade ne Info-Mail von den Veranstaltern des 24h Rennens in München bekommen. Die bieten die Mirage-Palette von Sigma zu verbilligten Preisen an. Komplettes Set 5W+10W+Ni-Pack+Helmhalterung+Ladegerät+sämtliches Montagematerial für 59,90.
Nen Ni-Pack Akku kostet 28,90 (mit Ladegerät und Adapterkabel 39,90).
Werde mir da auf jeden Fall was rauslassen. Will jemand mitbestellen? Ist zwar nur für Teammitglieder gedacht aber das juckt mich jetzt nich sonderlich


----------



## ricktick (5. März 2005)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> werde morgen vormittag nach ES fahren.
> bin warscheinlich so zwischen 10:00 und 11:00 uhr dort.
> vielleicht hat ja noch jemand zeit und lust nen bischen im trockenen? zu fahren.



So früh?
Hmmmm. Lust hätte ich schon.
Wie lange wirst du bleiben?


----------



## driver79 (6. März 2005)

ricktick schrieb:
			
		

> So früh?
> Hmmmm. Lust hätte ich schon.
> Wie lange wirst du bleiben?



ja, morgends ists noch leer. kaum (keine) skater im weg. wobei es, wenns so kalt ist, auch später noch leer ist. werd das nächste mal wohl nen bischen später dort sein.

war so bis 13:00 uhr da.


----------



## zerg10 (7. März 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg:
> moderne rahmen sollten eigentlich schon auf mindestens einen zoll(25,4mm  ) ausgerieben sein. ists denn für das votec? falls der rahmen noch bei denen ist, kannst ja 1. fragen ob ers schon ist 2. sagen sie sollen ihn vor losschicken noch ausreiben
> weil besser ist das mit den langen steuersätzen bei langen gabeln



Wird kein Votec, hab' mir einen anderen ausgesucht  u. in den wollte ich evtl. einen Brave Monster o.ä. einbauen und dafür muss das Steuerrohr ja tiefer aufgerieben werden. Aber jetzt kommt da ja das Schweinchen rein, also kein Mehraufwand.

@Megavalanche
Da wäre ich auch mit dabei u. teurer als Lenzerheide wird's auch nicht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (7. März 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Wird kein Votec, hab' mir einen anderen ausgesucht  u. in den wollte ich evtl. einen Brave Monster o.ä. einbauen und dafür muss das Steuerrohr ja tiefer aufgerieben werden. Aber jetzt kommt da ja das Schweinchen rein, also kein Mehraufwand.
> 
> @Megavalanche
> Da wäre ich auch mit dabei u. teurer als Lenzerheide wird's auch nicht werden.



Sag sofort, was du für ein Bike hast, sonst gibt's Haue. Wehe du hast ein VP-free oder ein V10, dann gibt's erst recht Haue   
Im Übrigen, besser als das Votec ist's bestimmt  

@Megavalanche
Bei mir gecancelt, weil unser Morzine/Les Gets Trip genau zu der Zeit ist(Megavalanche 29.-31.07). Ich wäre aber bei nem anderen DH-Marathon dabei, sind halt alle ca.5h weit weg.
Italien und Schweiz wäre da möglich.


----------



## Koeni (7. März 2005)

Ich bin gerade noch in der Schule und wenn ich daheim bin, mache ich den Rechner an, und dann steht hier was für ein Bike du hast, verstanden!?


----------



## zerg10 (7. März 2005)

Noch hab' ich es nicht, kommt erst gegen Ende April. Und das V-10 ist mir zu DH-lastig u. etwas zu teuer, aber ...


----------



## Koeni (7. März 2005)

Boah, du Sack!!
Hast dir ein VP-Free rausgelassen, wart nur bis ich dich in die Finger krieg.


----------



## sms (7. März 2005)

zerg10aber ...  :D[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Woooooohoo!


----------



## zerg10 (7. März 2005)

Das war ein einmalig günstiges Angebot, da musste ich einfach zuschlagen   

Ungefähr so wird es dann mal aussehen (Allerdings mit 'nem DHX 5.0 u. Louise FRs):


----------



## Koeni (7. März 2005)

Nicht wirklich ne Votec Gabel ,oder


----------



## zerg10 (7. März 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht wirklich ne Votec Gabel ,oder



Doch, weil

1. ich das Ding schon seit November 'rumliegen habe (Tauschaktion gegen die alte GS4 OS),

2. nur das Casting von Votec ist, der Dämpfer ist von der Marzocchi Junior T u.

3. evtl. wird es im Sommer / Herbst eine Boxxer Ride werden.


----------



## plusminus (7. März 2005)

@zerg: obwohl ich ja mehr so der CCler/Marathoner bin finde ich, dass Dein zukünftiges Bike echt gut aussieht. Zumindest um einiges besser als das was es sonst in der Federungsklasse so gibt.
Was würdest Du denn für dein Votec verlangen? Habe nen Kumpel der viel Freeride/Enduro in Freiburg fährt und der sucht einen neuen Hobel da der Hersteller seines Rahmens aus Insolvenzgründen keinen Rahmenbruch mehr beheben kann.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (7. März 2005)

plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg: obwohl ich ja mehr so der CCler/Marathoner bin finde ich, dass Dein zukünftiges Bike echt gut aussieht. Zumindest um einiges besser als das was es sonst in der Federungsklasse so gibt.
> Was würdest Du denn für dein Votec verlangen? Habe nen Kumpel der viel Freeride/Enduro in Freiburg fährt und der sucht einen neuen Hobel da der Hersteller seines Rahmens aus Insolvenzgründen keinen Rahmenbruch mehr beheben kann.
> 
> Gruß



Also den Albstadt-Marathon (17.Juli) fahr ich auf jeden Fall mit dem HT.

Mein gutes altes C9 kann ich Dir bzw. Deinem Kumpel in zwei Varianten anbieten, entweder als Dualfully mit Dirtjumper2, Steckachse und 24'' HR oder als Enduro-/Tourenbike mit DropOff '03 u. leichten LRS. Eine genaue Ausstattungsliste, Detailfotos u. Besichtigung/Probefahrt ist natürlich auch drin.
Bilder stelle ich in meine Galerie. Preis liegt im oberen dreistelligen Bereich


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (7. März 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Das war ein einmalig günstiges Angebot, da musste ich einfach zuschlagen
> 
> Ungefähr so wird es dann mal aussehen (Allerdings mit 'nem DHX 5.0 u. Louise FRs):




jetzt machst Du hier einen ganz ganz eifersüchtig.....


----------



## zerg10 (7. März 2005)

Ihr dürft ja alle mal probefahren, is' ja wohl klar ...


----------



## Koeni (7. März 2005)

Wenn ich mal groß bin, dann kauf ich mir auch ein ganz tolles Fahrrad  

@zerg
Jetzt wollen wir mal sehn, wie schnell man mit so nem Bike bergab fahren kann


----------



## plusminus (7. März 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mal groß bin, dann kauf ich mir auch ein ganz tolles Fahrrad




Dem schließe ich mich dann mal an. Auch wenns bei mir wohl eher ein Tourenfully wird  Hoffe mal, dass der Zivildienst und das halbe Jahr bis zum Wintersemesterbeginn Kohle abwerfen.

Schönen Tach noch


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. März 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr dürft ja alle mal probefahren, is' ja wohl klar ...


Darauf kannst Du einen gepflegten lassen  
Schade nur, dass Du dann das ganze WE in B mais mit Deinem HT fahren musst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (7. März 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Schade nur, dass Du dann das ganze WE in B mais mit Deinem HT fahren musst



  juhu, wir fahren zerg's Schüssel kaputt


----------



## zerg10 (7. März 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> juhu, wir fahren zerg's Schüssel kaputt



Hohoho, mehr wie eine Parkplatzrunde gibt es dann wohl nicht


----------



## sms (7. März 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr dürft ja alle mal probefahren, is' ja wohl klar ...



















			
				Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> juhu, wir fahren zerg's Schüssel kaputt


Nieeeeee  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hohoho, mehr wie eine Parkplatzrunde gibt es dann wohl nicht









...


----------



## tde (7. März 2005)

@zerg: wow, ein HeiligKreuz!!! Aufrüstung total! Ist eins der wenigen Zweiräder, die mich MFR-abspenstig machen würden. Melde mich also ebenso für eine Probefahrt an. Nimmst Du dann eigentlich Kilometergeld, um das Rad zu refinanzieren?     Während ich fahre, darfst Du auch meinen Lieblings-Santa-Cruz-Hoodie anziehen, Größe müsste passen  

Also dann: herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Einkauf


----------



## dangerousD (7. März 2005)

Heilig's Kreuzle!   Da muß ich dem Zerg ja mal gratulieren... und gleich vorwarnen: *wenn Du das Rad nicht richtig hart ran nimmst, gibt's a Watsch'n!*  Mit dem Baby gelten keine Ausreden mehr, nicht schnell den Berg runter zu kommen. Dass das mal klar ist!


----------



## zerg10 (8. März 2005)

Irgendwie seh' ich schon die Geier um mein neues Bike kreisen  Aber ihr müsst Euch noch ein wenig gedulden, dauert noch bis Ende April.

Und ich vermute, dass der Level von dem Bike deutlich über meinem liegen wird


----------



## sms (8. März 2005)

Mahlzeit,

mal zurück zum Thema???

Was geht am Sonntag?

@Koeni
Wie gehts deinem Biertisch?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. März 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit,
> 
> mal zurück zum Thema???
> 
> ...


 
Das hatte ich letzte Woche auch mal tel. angesprochen. 
Wäre eine Maßnahme  

wie sieht´s aus?


----------



## dangerousD (8. März 2005)

@Sonntag
Wenn meine Hand wieder funzt, werde ich wohl nach ES fahren. Das neue Rad ist halt immer noch NEU und reizt mehr als das alte... Ihr kennt ja das Problem  Der Michel wollte eventuell auch mitkommen, und ich denke mal, Chris ist dann auch dabei. Koni's Tisch ist daher im Moment für mich eher zweite Wahl. Bitte um Verständnis 

@zerg
Entdecken Sie die Möglichkeiten! Davon bietet das SantaC wohl mehr als genug...


----------



## Backwoods (8. März 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit,
> 
> Was geht am Sonntag?



Skifahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (9. März 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @Sonntag
> Wenn meine Hand wieder funzt, werde ich wohl nach ES fahren. Das neue Rad ist halt immer noch NEU und reizt mehr als das alte... Ihr kennt ja das Problem  Der Michel wollte eventuell auch mitkommen, und ich denke mal, Chris ist dann auch dabei. Koni's Tisch ist daher im Moment für mich eher zweite Wahl. Bitte um Verständnis
> 
> @zerg
> Entdecken Sie die Möglichkeiten! Davon bietet das SantaC wohl mehr als genug...



@Danger 
Das Santa   ist bestellt u. kommt leider erst im April. Bis dahin muss ich sowohl an meiner Ausdauer wie auch an meinen Technikskills (hart) arbeiten.

Würde allerdings lieber Bierbank-Hupfen   

Achso, in Stuttgart und Umgebung ist gerade Tauwetter, vielleicht kommt ja bald der Frühling


----------



## Floater (9. März 2005)

ups..


----------



## Floater (9. März 2005)

@zerg auf die gefahr hin, daß es schon mal jemand gesagt hat, heilligs blechle, ist konis geld********r bei dir vorbeigekommen?
@zerg und dirk
naja eine ausrede nicht schnell den berg runterzukommen würde mir einfallen...denk mal an die gabel  
@all
heute abend nightride?schaut mal in den entprechenden thread 
hat jemand lust am 9.4 an einem rennen der etwas anderen art teilzunehmen? die amsterdamer radkuriere haben die bahn gemietet  bahnräder kann man sicher leihen und wir fahren für billig hin


----------



## driver79 (9. März 2005)

@sonntag

bin vorraussichtlich in es dabei. aber noch keine gewähr. is ja erst mittwoch.


----------



## Floater (9. März 2005)

noch was anderes: da ich gerade an nem schnellen computer sitze hab ich die zeit mal genutzt die fotos von andi dotzauer zwecks rampe hochzuladen.
hat sich ja erledigt, aber der vollständigkeit halber...


----------



## zerg10 (9. März 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg auf die gefahr hin, daß es schon mal jemand gesagt hat, heilligs blechle, ist konis geld********r bei dir vorbeigekommen?
> @zerg und dirk
> naja eine ausrede nicht schnell den berg runterzukommen würde mir einfallen...denk mal an die gabel



So schrecklich teuer war's nicht, wirklich.   Und das mit der Gabel hab' ich ein paar Posts weiter oben schon erklärt.

@Driver
Wohin kommste denn am Sonntag ? Bierbanken oder Skateparken ? 

Die Rampe sieht aber mächtig steil aus, beschleunigt man da wirklich oder rammt man da nur sein Vorderrad in Boden ?


----------



## Floater (9. März 2005)

1. hab ich gelesen und kann nicht oft genug wiederholt werden  vielleicht sammeln wir ja mal für ne ordentliche gabel für dich
2. oh je, hab jetzt hoffentlich keine neue rampendiskussion angefangen  
aber ich denke mal man beschleunigt ordentlich mit dem gefühl sich in den boden zu rammen

und noch ein fundstück zum thema megaavalanche:
http://www.gravity-slaves.co.uk/main/?p=show_article&article_ID=217


----------



## driver79 (9. März 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Driver
> Wohin kommste denn am Sonntag ? Bierbanken oder Skateparken ?




lesen will gelernt sein  . hab nen kleines "ES" eingefügt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. März 2005)

@es

Nur Sonntag? Oder geht auch jemand Samstag früh? So gegen 11?

Ich würde ggf. beides machen wollen. Tisch und ES. Kommt halt auf Koni an.
Wobei ich noch garnicht weis was am WE denn so ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (9. März 2005)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> lesen will gelernt sein  . hab nen kleines "ES" eingefügt



Wo Du recht hast  . Schliesse mich am Sonntag einfach der Mehrheit an ...


----------



## Koeni (9. März 2005)

Hallo 

Also, ich hab in der ersten Aprilwoche Prüfungen und muss jetzt ordentlich ranklotzen. Am Freitag nehm ich mir mal ein Tag frei und geh ins Allgäu, am Samstag wird gelernt wie bekloppt und am Sonntag hätte ich ein bischen Zeit.
Ich hab meine Hayes Mag jetzt repariert und ans Fully gebaut, die HFX aber noch nicht ans HT, weil ich zu faul war ==> keine Bremsen am HT und keine Zeit zum dran schrauben ==> kein Skatepark für mich.

Biertisch wär ne Alternative, aber dann mal wo anders. Hab kein Bock immer unter der Brücke zu hüpfen. Weiß jemand ein "richtiges" Roadgap irgendwo ?
Muß ja nicht riesig sein, aber der Absprung sollte höher sein als am Glemseck, damit man mal richtig fliegen kann  .

@zerg
Da ich bisher auch nur rumgepöbelt hab, gibt's von mir nochmal ein   für die Entscheidung für SC und vorallem ein     für die gegen Votec(nur das mit der Gabel...  )

Ahh, noch was:
Wie schon gesagt fällt die Megavalanche für die Morzine-Urlauber flach, da sich die Termine überschneiden. Es formiert sich aber gerade um Walde und Robert (und Björn?) noch eine Gruppe, die sich auch mit dem Gedanken beschäftigt nach Morzine zu kommen (Termin:31.07-06.08).
Falls es noch jemanden gibt, der sich das vorstellen könnte, dann tut Euch am besten zusammen mit der Quartiersuche, dann wird's echt günstig. Und der Urlaub wird   und man hat immer ein  auf den Abfahrten ==> MITKOMMEN


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. März 2005)

@koni

DAs mit dem Gap wäre ja gut, aber  

A: fällt mir kein Plätzchen ein
B: ne tolle Anfahrt und Landung wirst Du kaum im Wald finden 

Bin eben von der Arbeit heim gefahren, per Rad, und kann sagen das es im Schnee nicht toll zu fahren ist. Er ist Mehlig, völlig nass und schwer. Fahren geht kaum.

FAlls jemand ne Idee hat wo, bitte melden!


----------



## zerg10 (10. März 2005)

Wie wäre es denn anstelle des Roadgaps am Sonntag mit 'ner kleinen "Old school freeride"-Runde (Thx an Floater für den schönen Begriff   ) ?


----------



## Sofax (10. März 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es denn anstelle des Roadgaps am Sonntag mit 'ner kleinen "Old school freeride"-Runde (Thx an Floater für den schönen Begriff   ) ?



dafür bin ich auch zu haben


----------



## Gringo1980 (10. März 2005)

ich wär dann auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (10. März 2005)

@Gringo1980 / all

hoffe mal das ich jetzt nix falsches schreibe, aber wenn wir von freeriderunde sprechen, meinen wir eher ne cc-tour mit ein paar/viele kleinen bergabeinlagen. also nicht irgendwo runter heizen und mit der bahn nach oben fahren,sondern auch nach oben kurbeln. wollte das nur erwähnen, da wir in der vergangenheit mal ne nette auseinandersetzung hatten mit leuten die unter freeride etwas anderes verstehen als wir.

wenn ich etwas falsches geschrieben hab, verbessert mich.


@Steppenwolf-RM

wäre auch am samstag mit dabei nach ES zu fahren.


----------



## zerg10 (10. März 2005)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> @Gringo1980 / all
> 
> hoffe mal das ich jetzt nix falsches schreibe, aber wenn wir von freeriderunde sprechen, meinen wir eher ne cc-tour mit ein paar/viele kleinen bergabeinlagen. also nicht irgendwo runter heizen und mit der bahn nach oben fahren,sondern auch nach oben kurbeln. wollte das nur erwähnen, da wir in der vergangenheit mal ne nette auseinandersetzung hatten mit leuten die unter freeride etwas anderes verstehen als wir.
> 
> wenn ich etwas falsches geschrieben hab, verbessert mich.



Trifft es auf den Punkt   , deshalb gefällt mir auch "Old school freeride", so gut, also kein Hardcore-Drobbn,Teilemoshen oder ähnliches. Und auch kein 'rumplärren u. Bike-auf-den-Boden-werfen, wenn's anschliessend den Berg wieder rauf geht. 
(Bei mir ist für ein paar Wochen HT mit 1*9 angesagt, also nix mit Bergrennen.)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. März 2005)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> @Steppenwolf-RM
> wäre auch am samstag mit dabei nach ES zu fahren.


Wann kannst Du? Denke, wenn wir so 11 Uhr dort sind reicht das.



Hab mir, nicht wegen Sonntag oder so, mal den Kopf wegen einem "Gap" oder ähnlichem zerbrochen. KAm aber nix raus   Bin mal alle Trails durchgegangen aber mir is nix eingefallen. Auch kein Plätzchen wo man das mal so herrichten könnte.


----------



## sms (10. März 2005)

Also ich wäre immernoch für Biertisch unter der Brücke....


----------



## Sofax (10. März 2005)

- Biertisch unter der Brücke ist i.O.!!
- FreerideRUNDE auch. 
Die Bezeichnung Runde deutet zudem ja auch darauf hin, dass wir wieder dorthin zurück kommen, wo wir los sind, als die Runde auch schließen - mit eigener Kraft. Gut dass du nochmal drauf hinweist, driver  soll ja nicht so blöde missverständnisse geben.....

Am Sonntag bin ich jedoch für eher später losfahren - also so 13:00/14:00 (da ich vorher Besuch habe)


----------



## Koeni (10. März 2005)

Wie gesagt, unter Brücke hab ich kein Bock, vielleicht schraub ich dann doch noch meine Bremse an und geh nach ES. Wollt ihr den Tisch haben?


----------



## dangerousD (10. März 2005)

So, dann gebe ich auch noch meinen Senf ab: meine Hand ist wieder fit (rede ich mir zumindest ein  ), das heißt, ich werde _*am Sonntag*_ definitiv nach *ESSLINGEN* unter die *ADENAUERBRÜCKE* in den *SKATEPARK* gehen. Ich hoffe, das war unmissverständlich  Samstag habe ich leider keine Zeit, dafür dann Sonntag um so mehr. Werde dann wohl so ab elf/halb zwölf da sein. Und mit etwas Glück ist auch der Michel mit dabei... und der Koni vielleicht auch... und der Chris... sonst noch wer? 


Also, bis denne!


----------



## driver79 (10. März 2005)

@Gringo1980

P.S.: wollte dich nicht verkraulen, bist natürlich willkommen.

@ Steppenwolf-RM

am samstag vielleicht doch etwas später, wenns bei dir noch i.O. ist. wenn du um 11:00 uhr dort sein willst muß ich mir halt nen wecker stellen.

@dd

sonntag so um 11/halb 12 ist i.O.. werd da sein.

@ all

wäre danach noch evtl. bei ner kleinen freeriderunde dabei.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. März 2005)

@driver
Wann wachst Du denn auf? Ich kann auch später   Dann schlaf ich auch mal aus  

Sonntag muss ich mal schauen. Noch keine Ahnung.


----------



## Kailinger (10. März 2005)

@dd, chris unso

Sonntag:    Wenn alles passt bin ich da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (10. März 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es denn anstelle des Roadgaps am Sonntag mit 'ner kleinen "Old school freeride"-Runde (Thx an Floater für den schönen Begriff   ) ?




...werd dann wohl mal tantienem für den begriff nehmen  

und da die meisten von uns ja auch schon etwas old sind passts ja auf jeden fall


----------



## driver79 (11. März 2005)

@ Steppenwolf-RM

so ab 12 / halb 1 in es wäre mir genehm


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. März 2005)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Steppenwolf-RM
> 
> so ab 12 / halb 1 in es wäre mir genehm


Gut. Bin dann halb 1 in ES. Bis morgen.


----------



## driver79 (11. März 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Gut. Bin dann halb 1 in ES. Bis morgen.



und vergess mein dvd-film nicht!


----------



## zerg10 (11. März 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ...werd dann wohl mal tantienem für den begriff nehmen



Hab' leider nix mehr übrig, muß auf die neue Gabel sparen   

So, werde wohl am Sonntag (wenn es nicht regnet), am Frauenkopf 'rumradeln. 14:00Uhr Stelle ?


----------



## sms (11. März 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab' leider nix mehr übrig, muß auf die neue Gabel sparen
> 
> So, werde wohl am Sonntag (wenn es nicht regnet), am Frauenkopf 'rumradeln. 14:00Uhr Stelle ?


Mit welchem Rad?


----------



## zerg10 (11. März 2005)

> Mit welchem Rad?





			
				zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Das Santa   ist bestellt u. kommt leider erst im April...



Mit dem kleinen weissen ...


----------



## Sofax (11. März 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab' leider nix mehr übrig, muß auf die neue Gabel sparen
> 
> So, werde wohl am Sonntag (wenn es nicht regnet), am Frauenkopf 'rumradeln. 14:00Uhr Stelle ?



Und ich auch - werd mit dem BigHit antreten


----------



## sms (11. März 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich auch - werd mit dem BigHit antreten


Dann mach ich das Stinky dreckig....

@Zerg
Kannst mich grad von zu Hause abholen, dann kurbeln wir zusammen zur Stelle.
Du musst ja eh fast bei mir vorbei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (12. März 2005)

Muss für Sonntag canceln. Lernen ist angesagt


----------



## dangerousD (12. März 2005)

Geht Ihr nur im Dreck spielen  Viel Spaß dabei! 

Michel und ich treffen uns jedenfalls so gegen halb zwölf in Esslingen unter der Brücke... für alle, die eventuell noch mit wollen, ist dies also die nochmalige Einladung (hi Kai, hi Chris, hi Mike  )

Nebenbei: der Jörg hat mich gebeten, allen Teilebestellern zu sagen, daß es noch etwas dauert. Das Paket ist leider noch nicht angekommen... aber das wird schon


----------



## ricktick (12. März 2005)

Vielleicht komm ich morgen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. März 2005)

@es

Musste heute schon wegen der Erkältung, wenn auch nicht so schwer, abbrechen. Wünsche morgen viel Spaß.


----------



## Kailinger (12. März 2005)

Ich muss leider absagen, ich war heut boarden und bin total im Eimer.

Aber viel Spass!


----------



## sms (13. März 2005)

*Morgääääääään*

@Sofax und Zerg und wer noch?
Hey, es ist grad wunderbares Wetter draussen,
was haltet ihr von "etwas früher losradeln" ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 773H (13. März 2005)

@14 Uhr Fahrer
Bin auch dabei. Früher wäre mir aber auch sehr recht. Zum einen hält mich bei dem Wetter nichts mehr in der Bude, zum anderen hat meine Freundin für heute Spät-Nachmittag schon pläne geschmiedet.

Also je früher desto besser. 

CU
Marco


----------



## Sofax (13. März 2005)

@14Uhr Fahrer
und jetzt muß ich absagen! Bin so erkältet, dass ich kaum schlucken kann - das BigHit lacht mich zwar ganz schön an - aber ich muss mich wohl besser schonen die nächsten Tage


----------



## 773H (13. März 2005)

@Sofax
na dann gute besserung. mann erd ich jetzt die sonne genießen   

@14Uhr Fahrer
ich fahr jetzt los, bin dann um 14 Uhr an der Stelle.

@Zerg
Falls es Änderungn im plan gibt, kannst Du mir ja per Handy bescheid geben.


----------



## boerni (13. März 2005)

schönen guten tach
bin wieder da,
war eine woche in verbier snowboard fahren. war der hammer. muss mich aber auch gleich wieder abmelden weil ich mir mal wieder meine linke schulter ausgekugelt habe, werde also für ca. 2 wochen nicht fahren können. 
@ LG Morzine
walde hat mir ne pm geschickt. hätte auf jeden fall interesse. muss nur mal gucken wie es da mit uni aussieht. werde dann demnächst bescheid geben.

so euch dann noch viel spass
björn


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. März 2005)

@boerni
Gute Besserung. Seh zu , dass die Uni nix gegen Morzine hat.


----------



## sms (13. März 2005)

@zerg

Wo warst du ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

@all
Ihr habt echt nix verpasst.
Es war sooo übel zu fahren, der Schnee war so pampig,
dass man selbst den Weg vom Fernsehturm zur Stelle *runter* schieben musste. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Degerloch war ebenfalls eklig zu fahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

ICH WILL JETZT ENDLICH FRÜHLING, SOMMER, SONNE UND HITZE.



Edit:
Gute Besserung an Sofax, Steppi und boerni
Sonst noch wer krank und/oder verletzt?


----------



## plusminus (13. März 2005)

Also der Schneezustand gerade ist echt fieß. War am Freitag morgen mal fahren da war der Schnee wenigstens noch fahrbar. Zum Teil festgetreten und allgemein noch "fest". Mittlerweile nur noch so nen Matsch, das Hinterrad dreht dauernd durch *kotz*.
Aber so wie es aussieht wirds jetzt wieder warm und der Frühlingsanfang wird sicherlich auch seiner Berufung nachgehen  (und gleichzeitig die Abilernstressphase einläuten)

@ra: denk mal wir könnten dann auch mal unseren schon lang geplanten Nightride in BB fahren.

Gruß


----------



## sms (13. März 2005)

Hey, 
ein Tipp aus dem Klamottenforum:

www.bicycles.de

Camelbak Mule für *39,99*Euro als Tagesangebot!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. März 2005)

War heute kurz im Wald und hab beim Schnee gleich an Euch gedacht.

Das war wirklich nix. Hab dann nen Cappu geschlürft  
Ich hoffe es wird bald besser!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 773H (13. März 2005)

also das heute kann man wirklich nur als erfahrung abhacken. selten so viel geschoben, selbst bergauf. wäre der tacho am hinterrad, hätte er 20 km/h angezeigt, obwohl man auf der stelle stand.

a propos stelle, da standen wir, über 30 minuten, aber vom zerg nichts zu sehen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (13. März 2005)

Also in Esslingen war es *TROCKEN* und *LUSTIG *. Abgesehen mal von der Tatsache, daß ich jetzt 'ne neue Gabel brauche. Mein Schaftrohr hat die ganzen Stunts der letzten Wochen nicht so gut - bzw. gerade - überstanden. Jetzt kommt eine Starrgabel rein - die verbiegt sich nicht und ist gut für die Fahrtechnik. Back to the roots, sage ich mal 

_An alle Fully-Fahrer, die sich noch ein kleines Hardtail zulegen wollen: ich hätte da noch einen Azonic DS1-Rahmen im Keller, der nach einem neuen Besitzer sucht.... Bei Interesse einfach PM an mich!_

So, und nun noch gute Besserung an alle Kranken und Versehrten!  Das wird schon wieder


----------



## Kailinger (13. März 2005)

http://www.veltec.de/misc/funn.html  --> Forks ?

Die würde meinem glaub gut stehen....  Deinem auch?


----------



## zerg10 (14. März 2005)

Moin,

mir war's am Sonntag einfach zu kalt, Sonnenschein hin oder her. Und netterweise hat die Telekom unserem Rufnummernumzug verpennt, d.h. ich lebe z.Zt. ohne Internet


----------



## sms (14. März 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> mir war's am Sonntag einfach zu kalt, Sonnenschein hin oder her. Und netterweise hat die Telekom unserem Rufnummernumzug verpennt, d.h. ich lebe z.Zt. ohne Internet


Und dein Handy?
Wir haben nämlich gestern versucht dich da zu erreichten.... zwecklos?


----------



## zerg10 (14. März 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Und dein Handy?
> Wir haben nämlich gestern versucht dich da zu erreichten.... zwecklos?



Lag' oben und ich war im Keller, Industrieregal aufbauen. Sorry Jungs, beim nächsten Mal wieder. Ich bin u. bleibe halt ein Schönwetterbiker


----------



## dangerousD (14. März 2005)

Kailinger schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.veltec.de/misc/funn.html --> Forks ?
> 
> Die würde meinem glaub gut stehen....  Deinem auch?


 
Die nenne ich mal steif im Quadrat! Würde meinem Baby sicher auch gut stehen, habe mich aber für eine standesgemäße DMR Sidekick-Forke entschieden. Mir reichen QR10-Ausfallenden, und auf meine HS33 vorn wollte ich auch nicht verzichten. Im Park sicher eine gute Lösung... Die DMR ist steif genug, denke ich  Aber wer weiß, vielleicht brauche ich eines Tages doch noch die Hardcore-Variante alá Funn...


----------



## 773H (14. März 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Lag' oben und ich war im Keller, Industrieregal aufbauen. Sorry Jungs, beim nächsten Mal wieder. Ich bin u. bleibe halt ein Schönwetterbiker



hey zerg, war ganz schön kalt die warterei auf dich. würd vorschlagen, du machst uns beim nächsten mal nen schönen warmen drink in deinem neuen keller. das wärmt dann wieder auf


----------



## sms (14. März 2005)

773H schrieb:
			
		

> hey zerg, war ganz schön kalt die warterei auf dich. würd vorschlagen, du machst uns beim nächsten mal nen schönen warmen drink in deinem neuen keller. das wärmt dann wieder auf


Genau zerg!

Ach ja, schick mir mal deine neue Adresse per pm, 
dann kann ich dich vor der nächsten Tour mal "heimsuchen"   und zur Tour abholen.


----------



## Backwoods (14. März 2005)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> schönen guten tach
> bin wieder da,
> war eine woche in verbier snowboard fahren. war der hammer.
> 
> björn



...und habt ihr mal den total perversen fun park in angriff genommen? die kicker da sind schon unglaublich.

und es gibt dort sooo viele die's echt drauf ham. man kann dort vom 720er bis zum salto vorwärts oder rückwärts wie mans gerade braucht alles sehen.

nur leider ham die westalpen seit 3 oder 4 jahren nie richtig viel schnee gehabt. da liegt ja gerade in deutschen mittelgebirgen mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3x3cution3r (14. März 2005)

HI HI 

Hab gerade gelesen daß ,ihr gabeln sucht hätte 
da noch ne gute DJ2 von 2003 QR20 (die Alu )seit einem Jahr rumliegen.
Wenn jemand interesse hat einfach per pm melden !!

wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Biertischkicker aus ???
Geht da noch was bei euch unter der brücke??

Hätte mal wieder bock bei dem miesen wetter unter der brücke zu 
jumpen also Stuttgart !!

Wenn bock let`s rock bis denn !!

Gruß Patrick


----------



## zerg10 (15. März 2005)

773H schrieb:
			
		

> hey zerg, war ganz schön kalt die warterei auf dich. würd vorschlagen, du machst uns beim nächsten mal nen schönen warmen drink in deinem neuen keller. das wärmt dann wieder auf





			
				Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Genau zerg!
> 
> Ach ja, schick mir mal deine neue Adresse per pm,
> dann kann ich dich vor der nächsten Tour mal "heimsuchen"   und zur Tour abholen.



Die neue Küche kommt die Woche nach Ostern, anschliessend gibt es sowieso die bereits angekündigte Einweihungsparty   . Und leider ist mein neuer Keller nicht mehr so groß wie der alte ...


----------



## dangerousD (15. März 2005)

@executioner

Danke für das Angebot, aber die DJ ist mir zu schwer. Dann lieber ungefedert und Stahl... hält länger und wiegt weniger 

@zerg
Deine Ausreden werden immer besser... neben Wetter und Kind kommt jetzt noch Möbelaufbau dazu   Das klären wir dann bei der Einweihungsparty 

@all
Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, werde ich spätestens Samstag die Trails in Markgröningen abreiten!   Habe so einen Bock auf Dirtjumpen, das geht mal gar nicht! Sonntag könnte man ja dann mal den Walde-Trail nehmen oder beim Basti fahren gehen. Sofern der sagt, daß der Boden gut ist... gell, Basti?


----------



## sms (15. März 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @executioner
> Sonntag könnte man ja dann mal den Walde-Trail nehmen oder beim Basti fahren gehen. Sofern der sagt, daß der Boden gut ist... gell, Basti?


Das hört sich interessant an.


----------



## Koeni (15. März 2005)

3x3cution3r schrieb:
			
		

> HI HI
> 
> wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Biertischkicker aus ???
> Geht da noch was bei euch unter der brücke??
> ...



Ich bin gerade nicht so heiß auf Brückenhüpfen. Man müsste mal ne bessere Stelle finden.

@DD
Ich hab auf alle drei Varianten Bock, aber ich muss halt schaun, wie das sich mit dem Lernen vereinbaren lässt  . Am wahrscheinlichsten klappt MG, weil ich da auch mal nur für 1h hin kann.


----------



## 773H (15. März 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Die neue Küche kommt die Woche nach Ostern, anschliessend gibt es sowieso die bereits angekündigte Einweihungsparty   . Und leider ist mein neuer Keller nicht mehr so groß wie der alte ...



gutes angebot, wird nicht vergessen. und kein problem, dass der keller nicht mehr so groß ist, wir nehmen auch die neue küche (auseinander)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (15. März 2005)

@zerg
Guck mal in dein Posteingang....


----------



## plusminus (15. März 2005)

@ll: Steht schon ne genaue Tour fürs Wochenende? Würd jetzt mal gern mit nen paar von euch fahren  Vor allem mitm Holk 

Gruß


----------



## Sofax (16. März 2005)

@Gebirgsfahrer

ich wollte mal hier an geeigneter Stelle Bescheid sagen, dass ich großes Interesse habe im Sommer in die Berge zu gehen ähh zu fahren! Hab leider den Überblick verloren, wer wann wohin unterwegs ist bzw. was für Planungen laufen   
- Hab da was von Morzine in Erinnerung..
- von Megavalanche...
- Lenzerheide (fällt ja wohl jetzt definitiv aus)
- Gardasee (Floater???)
- Les Gets??? (Ra.?)

Ansonsten war in der letzten Bike ein Freeride-Alpencross. Ich finde der hört sich auch ziemlich gut an - ich hab die Seiten mal in meinem Fotoalbum reingehängt. Was haltet ihr davon?


Off topic:
Hat von euch jemand eine Kreissäge, die ich mir ggf. ausleihen kann? bzw. ich komme mit einer Plexiglasscheibe zum absägen vorbei?


----------



## plusminus (16. März 2005)

@sofax: der Freeride-Alpencross sah zT wirklich genial aus, auch wenn ich selbst hautpsächlich CC fahre, würde ich sowas auch mal gerne machen.
Habe jetzt für 2006 nen "normalen" Alpencross geplant da ich diesen Sommer nicht gescheit Urlaub bekomm. Erst ab Ende September und da kanns dann schon wieder knackig kalt werden.


----------



## sms (16. März 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> @Gebirgsfahrer
> 
> ich wollte mal hier an geeigneter Stelle Bescheid sagen, dass ich großes Interesse habe im Sommer in die Berge zu gehen ähh zu fahren! Hab leider den Überblick verloren, wer wann wohin unterwegs ist bzw. was für Planungen laufen
> - Hab da was von Morzine in Erinnerung..
> ...


Sowas wie Morzine würde mich sehr reizen!
Andere Berggeschichten ebenfalls


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. März 2005)

@Morzine usw.

Wie Koni schon sagte, werden im Thread"Team Suicycle" noch Mitfahrer gesucht. 


> Ja, wäre gut, wenn Ihr im Laufe der Woche bezüglich Les Gets/Morzine Bescheid geben würdet, denn dann könnte ich mal nach Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten schauen. Leider ist eine gute Möglichkeit "weggefallen".
> Es wurde der Vorschlag gemacht, die Woche zu campen, was meint Ihr hierzu?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. März 2005)

Habs noch gefunden.



			
				Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Es formiert sich aber gerade um Walde und Robert (und Björn?) noch eine Gruppe, die sich auch mit dem Gedanken beschäftigt nach Morzine zu kommen (Termin:31.07-06.08).
> Falls es noch jemanden gibt, der sich das vorstellen könnte, dann tut Euch am besten zusammen mit der Quartiersuche, dann wird's echt günstig. Und der Urlaub wird  und man hat immer ein  auf den Abfahrten ==> MITKOMMEN


----------



## boerni (16. März 2005)

@ morizine
ich bin definitiv nicht dabei schreib 2 wochen später eine fette klausur. die darf ich nicht versemmeln. hab aber gestern mit robert ein wenig über megavalanch geredet, da hätt ich schon bock ist auch nur ein wochenende und kostet wohl 80. und dafür bekommt man eine 1 wochen liftkarte dazu, zum trainieren. das klingt eigentlich nicht so schlecht.

also bis denne
björn


----------



## dangerousD (16. März 2005)

Um Unklarheiten vorzubeugen: Morzine und Les Gets liegen im gleichen Gebiet, nämlich Portes du Soleil, ca. 80km südlich des Genfer Sees mit prima Blick auf den in weiter Ferne liegenden Mont Blanc. Etliche Freeride-Strecken, die World-Cup-DH-Strecke in Les Gets, BikerX - alles, was des Abfahrers Herz begehrt also. Wer da nicht mitfährt, ist selber Schuld  Letztes Jahr hat die Liftkarte für das gesamte Gebiet (man kann bis in Schweiz hinein) 54 Euro gekostet - pro Woche! Das ist der wohl überzeugendste Grund, seinen Urlaub dort zu verbringen. Also haltet Euch ran!


----------



## Sofax (16. März 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Morzine usw.
> 
> Wie Koni schon sagte, werden im Thread"Team Suicycle" noch Mitfahrer gesucht.



ist denn sonst noch jemand dort? was bedeutet das "auch" in: "noch eine Gruppe, die sich AUCH mit dem Gedanken beschäftigt nach Morzine zu kommen (Termin:31.07-06.08)."

Grundsätzlich habe ich Lust!
Ich könnte mir aber gut vorstellen auch noch eine Tour à la Freeride-Alpencross zu machen. Vielleicht gegen Ende August??? so 6000hm sollten doch auch mit dem Bighit in 1 Woche möglich sein - gemessen an den mal so geschätzten  15-16000hm runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. März 2005)

@sofax
Der Danger fährt da ja schon seit längerem hin. Letztes Jahr hat sich Koni noch eingeklinkt und auf Grund freier Plätze konnten Holk und ich schon eine Zusage machen. Hab letzes Jahr schon meine Bewerbung  mit Foto   abgegeben.

Jetzt wollen zu oben genanntem Zeitpunkt evtl. noch mehr Leute dazustoßen. 

Deshalb


----------



## sms (16. März 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @sofax
> Der Danger fährt da ja schon seit längerem hin. Letztes Jahr hat sich Koni noch eingeklinkt und auf Grund freier Plätze konnten Holk und ich schon eine Zusage machen. Hab letzes Jahr schon meine Bewerbung  mit Foto   abgegeben.
> 
> Jetzt wollen zu oben genanntem Zeitpunkt evtl. noch mehr Leute dazustoßen.
> ...


O.k.?
Bei wem muss/kann ich eine verbindliche Zusage abgeben?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. März 2005)

Ich mach mal nen Steilpass

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=146676&page=5


----------



## Koeni (16. März 2005)

Und nochmal von mir:

Morzine ist mit dem Bike rollend in 10min von Les Gets (Los geht's  ) erreichbar. Ob Ihr also in Morzine oder Les Gets ne Unterkunft habt, ist ziemlich wurscht.
Nehmt also die Sache in die Hand und sucht Euch gemeinsam eine Unterkunft. Wer in dem Zeitraum Urlaub hat und nicht mit kommt ist -wie Dirk schon gesagt hat- echt selbst schuld.
Selbst wenn's regnet, was letztes Jahr oft der Fall war, sind die Strecken noch gut zu befahren.
LOS GEHT'S


----------



## dangerousD (16. März 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Und nochmal von mir:
> 
> Morzine ist mit dem Bike rollend in 10min von Les Gets (Los geht's  ) erreichbar. Ob Ihr also in Morzine oder Les Gets ne Unterkunft habt, ist ziemlich wurscht.
> Nehmt also die Sache in die Hand und sucht Euch gemeinsam eine Unterkunft. Wer in dem Zeitraum Urlaub hat und nicht mit kommt ist -wie Dirk schon gesagt hat- echt selbst schuld.
> ...


 
*Genau! LOS GEHT'S!*


----------



## Backwoods (16. März 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten war in der letzten Bike ein Freeride-Alpencross. Ich finde der hört sich auch ziemlich gut an - ich hab die Seiten mal in meinem Fotoalbum reingehängt. Was haltet ihr davon?



Freeride Alpencross klingt schon interssant, man müsste halt noch an dem ein oder anderen bike park vorbeikommen. der a cross hat  aber immer ncoh 1000 hm pro tag und das mit einem 20 Kg gefährt   manche machen sich ja schon gedanken ob sie es von pfortzheim nach wildbad schaffen   anderer seits ist fraglich ob man für die trails nicht 15 kg und weniger federweg ausreichend sind. 

hab auch schonmal überlegt wie man z.B. ne bikeparkroute über die alpen legt. anfangen könnte man in der bikeworld leogang, bzw. dort den ersten stop machen

falls ich im sommer ein paar tage zeit hab würde ich auch port du soleil bevorzugen.

jetzt wos wärmer wird hab ichs endlich geschaft ein schnäppchen von snowboardhelm zu machen, der auch hervorragend zum biken bei großer kälte geignet ist. warme gepolsterte ohren und per hebel verschliessbare lüftungsschlitze  

wem im winter zuviel schnee zum biken liegt kann sich ja mal damit probieren! saftyjacket und fullface bitte nciht vergessen   ich hab ncoh ein nettes kleines filmchen, das glaube ich nicht auf der page ist (?) 3.1 MB wer interesse hat bitte email adresse schicken. ist echt der hammer


----------



## zerg10 (17. März 2005)

Trara, habe heute offiziell meine Bikesaison eröffnet und bin mit dem Bike zur Arbeit gefahren. Nachher geht's auch wieder damit zurück. Degerloch runter waren ein paar nette Eisplatten oder Schlammpfützen. Gehe jetzt erstmal duschen...

@Alpen-Freerider
Muß mal in meinen Urlaubkalendar schauen, Bock hätte ich schon, wie wäre es denn im September ? Denn im August ist mir in den Alpen zuviel los ...
Den Artikel finde ich zwar ziemlich dämlich geschrieben, aber der Streckenvorschlag ist witzig. Hab' auch schon einen Laden aufgetan, wo man einen Garmin (GPS/Navi) recht günstig leihen kann ...


----------



## Sofax (17. März 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @sofax
> Der Danger fährt da ja schon seit längerem hin. Letztes Jahr hat sich Koni noch eingeklinkt und auf Grund freier Plätze konnten Holk und ich schon eine Zusage machen. Hab letzes Jahr schon meine Bewerbung  mit Foto   abgegeben.
> 
> Jetzt wollen zu oben genanntem Zeitpunkt evtl. noch mehr Leute dazustoßen.
> ...



Wo wohnt ihr denn? habt ihr ne Adresse/Ansprechpartner? macht ihr ne organisierte Fahrt (bei der sich noch ein paar anschließen können)? sagt mal bescheid, dann können wir was planen/organisieren. Die suicycles sind ja auch noch nicht weiter als beim Köpfe zählen, wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe und zudem am überlegen, ob sie campen wollen - bei schlechtem Wetter will ich das leiber vermeiden.

@zerg
herzlichen Glückwunsch -  da können wir dann morgens Ausschau halten, ob wir uns über den Weg fahren!!! allerdings siehts bei mir aktuell nicht so gut aus: volle Nase, schmerzender Hals, riesen Kopf. Wahrscheinlich wirds daher auch am Wochenende noch nichts mit Aktivitäten.

September ist für mich auch o.k. - wir sollten jedoch nicht zu spät im September los, da es dann echt schon kalt werden kann. Aber so 3.-10. Sep. wär doch was?? oder lieber 10.-17.9.? Geschrieben hat den Artikel ja marco (Nickname hier im Forum) - kannst dich ja bei ihm bedanken ...    Abgesehen davon hört sich das aber ziemlich gut: so zwischen Tour und Freeriding! Auch die hm sollten zu  machen sein, denke ich. An einem Tag sind allein 2000hm dabei, was für die Bikes zu viel ist (über den Albula Paß) da könnten wir ja evtl. auch noch einen Shuttle hinbekommen, der die hm reduziert. Dann bleiben nur noch 4000hm für die restlichen Tage - ich denke das geht. Gut, dass du gleich schonmal das Navi geklärt hast


----------



## sms (17. März 2005)

Wie sieht es jetzt mit Sonntag aus?

Weis jemand was vom KK?
Ist der fahrbar?
Wer würde mitkommen?
Ich denke Sonntag ab 10 Uhr vor Ort(bzw. am Parkplatz)

Was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (17. März 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es jetzt mit Sonntag aus?
> 
> Weis jemand was vom KK?
> Ist der fahrbar?
> ...


Was/wo ist KK? Kann ma da mit nem CC-Race/Tour-Radl mithalten!?
Gruß


----------



## Koeni (17. März 2005)

Alles über KK bitte vorsichtshalber per PM


----------



## ricktick (17. März 2005)

Is trocken


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. März 2005)

plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> Was/wo ist KK? Kann ma da mit nem CC-Race/Tour-Radl mithalten!?
> Gruß


 
Ich sag mal NEIN

@ALL
War eben mein Knie bewegen und muss sagen, dass der Wald noch verschiedene Zustände hat. Und noch dazu ganz komisch. Waldstücke sind Schneefrei und in der Sonne liegende Stücken sind voll mit Schnee. 
Auch gibt es einen haufen eisige Stücke. 

Was geht Samstag? Sonntag sieht bei mir schlecht aus. Fährt die Zacke wieder mit Vorstellwagen? Schließlich sind auch wieder viele Tourenradler unterwegs.


----------



## dangerousD (17. März 2005)

@steppi
Samstag bin ich definitiv in Markgröningen, muß mein No-Suspension-Bike einfahren 

@Sonntag
Da könnte man ja die nicht näher benannte Strecke im Nordwesten Stuttgarts anpeilen... Bodenzustandsbericht sagt "go" (danke Basti). Wer Interesse hat, schickt bitte eine PM an mich!


----------



## driver79 (17. März 2005)

@sonntag

hätte vorraussichtlich zeit. näheres in den nächsten tagen.


samstag hab ich leider keine zeit. auto muß auch mal versorgt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (17. März 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Fährt die Zacke wieder mit Vorstellwagen?


Am Dienstagabend war der Wagen dran.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (17. März 2005)

Hi zusammen,

wegen Les Gets/Morzine:

Definitiv dabei sind Christoph (Snipy) und ich. 
Ob jemand von den Suicyclern dabei ist weiß ich nocht immer nicht. Wenn sich von denen keiner morgen meldet, dann geh' ich davon aus, dass von denen keiner mitgeht.

Wer von Euch "Sonntagsfahrern" ist denn jetzt dabei und sucht noch ebenfalls nach einer Übernachtungsmöglichkeit?

Wäre gut, wenn ich heute oder morgen Bescheid bekommen könnte, damit ich mal nach Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten schauen kann.

Danke und mfG

Walde


----------



## sms (19. März 2005)

Ich und Sofax,

wir bräuchten noch Telefonnummern, bzw. Anschriften von Pensionen etc.
in Morzine -> wir haben auch noch keine Unterkunft!!


----------



## Koeni (19. März 2005)

@Walde
Ich hab Jakob gesagt, dass er sich heute melden soll wegen Morzine. Ich sag dir dann bescheid.


----------



## Koeni (19. März 2005)

Hallo  

@Walde
Hab gerade mit Jakob telefoniert. Er muss noch ein paar Sachen abklären und weiß es dann morgen. Wir fahren jetzt erstmal nach Ulm ein Big Hit kaufen  .


----------



## Backwoods (19. März 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Wir fahren jetzt erstmal nach Ulm ein Big Hit kaufen  .



gute wahl!  

dann könnt ihr ja auch morgen zum einfahren kommen. 

ist morgen jemand an der nicht benannten strecke im norden? ich bin mobil und hab auch zeit - aber nciht vor dem aufstehen.

nachher ist unser letztes spiel und dann noch etwas saisonabschluss


----------



## Gringo1980 (19. März 2005)

wo und wann trefft ihr euch denn morgen? wär auch gern dabei
gruß


----------



## Floater (19. März 2005)

sooo bin wieder aus südtirol zurück

hab nur mal so überflogen, was los war, hat ja tatsächlich mal jemand am gardasee interesse gehabt (sofax?)
wir gehen normalerweise immer im mai oder oktober, durch campingplatz bleibt das ganze finanzierbar, wer höhere ansprüche hat muß sich eben nach nem appartment umschauen. unser campingplatz in torbole ist aber echt der hammer, sanitäre anlagen durchaus besser als in manchem hotel...
nachdem ich seit diesem semester langzeitstudiumsgebüren zahlen darf  kann ich noch nix genaues sagen....


----------



## Koeni (19. März 2005)

Das war das Schnäppchen des Jahres:

Big Hit 03 mit Junior T+QR 20, integriertem Vorbau, Lenker, Holzfeller Kurbeln, InnenLager, Vanilla RC.
Preis 880   unglaublich aber wahr  



> ist morgen jemand an der nicht benannten strecke im norden? ich bin mobil und hab auch zeit - aber nciht vor dem aufstehen.



Wir sind da, aber wir treffen uns schon um 10 am Parkplatz


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (19. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 

in der letzen Zeit war ich etwas ruhig hier im Forum aber mich gibt es noch. 

Thomas und ich werden morgen Nachmittag in Stuttgart ein wenig streeten gehen. Im Wald is es uns noch zu nass, nächstes Wochenende wirds bestimmt besser. Wer mitkommen will einfach kurz posten.
@+- sobald der Wald wieder richtig befahrbar wird machen wir mal ne schöne Tour. 

Portes Du Soleil:
Wir waren letztes Jahr in der Unterkunft Les Voroches (Flyer mit Bildern und Tel.Nr. in meiner Galerie). Wir haben zu dritt in einem Zimmer 60 Euro bezahlt, ist zwar etwas altbacken eingerichtet aber sauber mit Fahrradkeller und Waschgelegenheit, Balkon usw. Eine Küche mit Kühlschrank (für das Bier) gibt es auch im Zimmer.

Das Office de Tourisme ist auch sehr hilfsbereit bei der Suche nach einer Unterkunft. 

Man kann übrigens auch schöne Touren fahren mit ca. 80 km und ca. 5000 Höhenmeter (und fast nur bergab!!!!!!) Zitat aus der Homepage: 85 % bergab, 15 % eben und 5 % bergauf,  (105 % nicht schlecht was !!!)

wenn Ihr noch Fragen habt einfach melden. 

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (19. März 2005)

@ra: wann fahrt ihr los!? Was macht ihr genau? Hab kein Bock mehr auf die Lernerei. War heut auch schon 50km unterwegs. Der Wald is allerdings echt noch net im optimalen Zustand.
Gruß


----------



## sms (19. März 2005)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Stuttgart ein wenig streeten gehen.


hmm, zum auf der Straße radfahren hab ich nicht das richtige Fahrrad.  

Desshalb wie schon gesagt, Parkplatz 10 Uhr.


----------



## driver79 (19. März 2005)

werd morgen um 10 an besagtem parkplatz sein.


----------



## dangerousD (19. März 2005)

Also, ich sach' mal, back to the roots ist irgendwie cool! War heute von 13 Uhr bis 18 Uhr in Markgröningen... mit einem NO-Suspension-Bike. Und was soll ich sagen: Dirtjumpen macht damit echt Laune! Die Kiste fliegt fast von allein... Das hätte ich nie erFAHREN, wenn ich mir nicht die Federgabel verbogen hätte  Werde wohl dabei bleiben, ist eine prima Technik-Schule...

@morgen
Na dann hoffe ich mal, daß sich das frühe Aufstehen lohnt  Bis denne!

@ra
Viel Spaß auf der Straß'!   Und grüß' den Thomas! Ach ja, habe noch mal wegen der Kettenführung nachgedacht. Kannst sie doch haben, wenn Du noch willst... meld' Dich einfach!


----------



## Sofax (20. März 2005)

was soll das: "besagter Parkplatz" an "unbenanntem Walde Trail"   
ich versteh nur Bahnhof  

Kann mir mal jemand schnell helfen, wo ich um 10 sein muss, damit ich was davon hab?

P.S. bin wieder fit!


----------



## Koeni (20. März 2005)

Guten Morgen  

@Sofax
hast ne PM


----------



## sms (20. März 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen
> 
> @Sofax
> hast ne PM


@Sofax Genau

@Koni
Bringst du deine Kamera mit? Ja?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (20. März 2005)

plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> @ra: wann fahrt ihr los!? Was macht ihr genau? Hab kein Bock mehr auf die Lernerei. War heut auch schon 50km unterwegs. Der Wald is allerdings echt noch net im optimalen Zustand.
> Gruß



Moin +-,

wir hüpfen halt ein bisschen umher und verwenden irgenwelche Bauten als Rampe, Hindernisse, Mäuerchen zum drauf lang fahren usw. urban style halt. Ist allerdings mit n'em CC Bike auch wieder schwer zu machen. Wenn Du mitkommen willst, ruf halt geschwind an wir fahren so gegen 13.30 h

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## plusminus (20. März 2005)

Ja ne is klar 
Da scheint wohl nix für mich dabei zu sein im Sonntagsfahrerprogramm, zumindest an dem WE.
Viel Spaß wünsch ich euch allen. Ich werd mal antesten wo man schon wieder im Schönbuch fahren kann.
Gruß
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (21. März 2005)

@sofax
Alpen-Freeride vom 03.09- 10.09. ist von meiner Seite aus okay. Meld' Dich mal wegen den Details ...

@Rest
Freitag u. Sonntag waren die normalen Waldwege noch ziemlich verschlammt, mal sehen, vielleicht bekommen wir ja 'ne Osterausfahrt hin...


----------



## dangerousD (21. März 2005)

@zerg

Für Ostern melde ich mich mal ab, bin dann mal wieder in der Heimat. So, wie ich Dich kenne, fährst du ja eh' nicht   Ausreden gibt es doch genug: es ist feucht im Wald (also gestern war es trocken), ich muß Eier suchen (also, wenn Du die bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden hast, ist Dir wahrscheinlich eh' nicht mehr zu helfen  ) oder - und das ist mein momentaner Favorit - ICH HABE NOCH EIN REGAL AUFZUBAUEN 

... nur Spaß! Wünsche jedenfalls frohes Fahren.


----------



## Backwoods (21. März 2005)

plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> War heut auch schon 50km unterwegs. Der Wald is allerdings echt noch net im optimalen Zustand.
> Gruß





			
				zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @sofax
> Freitag u. Sonntag waren die normalen Waldwege noch ziemlich verschlammt, mal sehen, vielleicht bekommen wir ja 'ne Osterausfahrt hin...




Wenn es an besagter strecke gestern nicht optimal war, weiss ich auch net was noch passieren muss - kehrwoche im wald ?  

der boden war voll griffig und es hat nicht gestaubt! meine klamotten sind nicht dreckig geworden und das bike eher sauberer   

o.k. vor einen kicker wars dann doch so matschig, dass wir den ausgelassen haben. war jedenfalls voll spassig.


----------



## zerg10 (21. März 2005)

Prima, alle die meinen, es wäre im Wald trocken gewesen, können ja mein Bike putzen kommen. Das sieht nämlich irgendwie anders aus. 

@Danger
Jaja, grosse Töne für einen, dem man auch schon lange nicht mehr im Wald gesehen hat...


----------



## Sofax (21. März 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @sofax
> Alpen-Freeride vom 03.09- 10.09. ist von meiner Seite aus okay. Meld' Dich mal wegen den Details ...
> 
> @Rest
> Freitag u. Sonntag waren die normalen Waldwege noch ziemlich verschlammt, mal sehen, vielleicht bekommen wir ja 'ne Osterausfahrt hin...



@alpen-X
hmm. Am 3.9. bin ich jetzt doch zu einer Hochzeit auf Malle eingeladen. Zerg, könntest du dir ggf. auch noch Ende August vorstellen? Wie wärs z.b. mit: 25.8.-1.9.?
Zum Variieren der Strecke fällt mir z.b. ein: Leogang oder Scuol
Auf der beschriebenen Strecke sind ja ohnehin extra hm (nach unten) drin in: Arosa (Downhillstrecke), Davos (Bike-Masters-Freeride 1200hm) und Livigno (1100hm im Valle Federia).
Wer hätte denn grundsätzlich mal Interesse?

@Ostern
Freitag und Montag möchte ich gerne was machen. Es gab ja schon so diverse Vorschläge. Wie wärs z.b. mit:
- Tour auf der Alb? (floater)
- Biertisch mit nem neuen Gap
- KK (ich war ja immernoch nicht dort... )
- etc. 
oder andere Vorschläge???


----------



## plusminus (21. März 2005)

@backwoods: ich war bei einigen Nord-Abfahrten noch ordentlich am überlegen ob ich net vielleicht doch absteige und Schiebe. Die Schotterwege saugen das Wasser nicht so schnell auf wie nen Erd-Trail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (21. März 2005)

plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> @backwoods: ich war bei einigen Nord-Abfahrten noch ordentlich am überlegen ob ich net vielleicht doch absteige und Schiebe. Die Schotterwege saugen das Wasser nicht so schnell auf wie nen Erd-Trail.


Bergab absteigen und schieben? Wie geht das?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (21. März 2005)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es an besagter strecke gestern nicht optimal war, weiss ich auch net was noch passieren muss - kehrwoche im wald ?
> 
> der boden war voll griffig und es hat nicht gestaubt! meine klamotten sind nicht dreckig geworden und das bike eher sauberer
> 
> o.k. vor einen kicker wars dann doch so matschig, dass wir den ausgelassen haben. war jedenfalls voll spassig.



um hier mal ein wenig zu schlichten, die Bodenverhältnisse sind sehr unterschiedlich, im Schönbuch liegt tatsächlich noch teilweise richtig Schee auf den Wegen und Trails, in Degerloch war's gestern schon fast trocken. Es haben also alle recht. 

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## zerg10 (21. März 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> @alpen-X
> hmm. Am 3.9. bin ich jetzt doch zu einer Hochzeit auf Malle eingeladen. Zerg, könntest du dir ggf. auch noch Ende August vorstellen? Wie wärs z.b. mit: 25.8.-1.9.?
> Zum Variieren der Strecke fällt mir z.b. ein: Leogang oder Scuol
> Auf der beschriebenen Strecke sind ja ohnehin extra hm (nach unten) drin in: Arosa (Downhillstrecke), Davos (Bike-Masters-Freeride 1200hm) und Livigno (1100hm im Valle Federia).
> Wer hätte denn grundsätzlich mal Interesse?



Ende August bin ich wahrscheinlich mit der Family weg, deshalb lieber September. Muss ja auch nicht der komplette AlpenX sein, zur Not machen wir einen *Alpen-Freeride-Roadtrip*  

Ostern bei ich dabei, vor allem wenn's trocken ist. Die schwäbische Alb könnte mir gefallen...


----------



## plusminus (21. März 2005)

@schwandalein: wenn du ne Eisplatte mit Schnee drauf vor Dir hast dann überlegst Du erst nochmal ob Du da runterfährst und riskierst Dir deine Hand kaputt zu machen mit der du in 2 Wochen Abitur schreiben musst.

@ra: du hast es bestens auf den Punkt gebracht. Zu 90% is der Schönbuch auch schon schnee-/eisfrei aber an ein paar Nordstellen, die logischerweise nie Sonne abbekommen, hat das Tauen noch nicht recht eingesetzt.

Schöne Woche an alle
Gruß
Axel


----------



## Sofax (21. März 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @sofax
> Der Danger fährt da ja schon seit längerem hin. Letztes Jahr hat sich Koni noch eingeklinkt und auf Grund freier Plätze konnten Holk und ich schon eine Zusage machen. Hab letzes Jahr schon meine Bewerbung  mit Foto   abgegeben.
> 
> Jetzt wollen zu oben genanntem Zeitpunkt evtl. noch mehr Leute dazustoßen.
> ...



Morzine:
@DD, steppi, koni, ra
wo werdet ihr denn Unterkommen? Könnt ihr mir mal die Adresse (oder Ansprechpartner m. Tel., e-mail, oder sonst was) geben, dann können wir uns doch besser zusammen tun.


----------



## Sofax (21. März 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> sooo bin wieder aus südtirol zurück
> 
> hab nur mal so überflogen, was los war, hat ja tatsächlich mal jemand am gardasee interesse gehabt (sofax?)
> wir gehen normalerweise immer im mai oder oktober, durch campingplatz bleibt das ganze finanzierbar, wer höhere ansprüche hat muß sich eben nach nem appartment umschauen. unser campingplatz in torbole ist aber echt der hammer, sanitäre anlagen durchaus besser als in manchem hotel...
> nachdem ich seit diesem semester langzeitstudiumsgebüren zahlen darf  kann ich noch nix genaues sagen....



geb mal bescheid, wenn du tatsächlich mehr bescheid weist!

P.S.: und mach mal dein Postfach lehr!!!


----------



## dangerousD (21. März 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Danger
> Jaja, grosse Töne für einen, dem man auch schon lange nicht mehr im Wald gesehen hat...


 
...kein Wunder, wenn Du nie kommst 


@sofax
Die Adresse kann ich Dir gern geben, wird aber nicht so viel bringen. Ist ein komplettes Haus, und das haben wir schon gemietet. Und bitte nicht fragen, ob da noch Platz wäre... nein, wir sind mit neun Mann bereits voll. Ist nicht bös' gmeint, aber mehr Biker verkraftet das Haus nicht. Die Adresse gibt es per PM...


----------



## Koeni (21. März 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> Morzine:
> @DD, steppi, koni, ra
> wo werdet ihr denn Unterkommen? Könnt ihr mir mal die Adresse (oder Ansprechpartner m. Tel., e-mail, oder sonst was) geben, dann können wir uns doch besser zusammen tun.



NOCHMAL FÜR ALLE, DIE MIT NACH MORZINE WOLLEN:

Wir sind voll besetzt, aber Walde(Uphill-Chiller) schaut gerade nach einer zweiten Unterkunft.Ich weiß nicht, ob er schon eine UK hat. Wenn er noch keine hat, dann ist er trotzdem wie verrückt auf der Suche. Er hat schon gesagt, dass er schnell wissen muss, ob noch jemand mit will. Also haltet Euch ran. Sonst müsst Ihr halt selber suchen.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (21. März 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> NOCHMAL FÜR ALLE, DIE MIT NACH MORZINE WOLLEN:
> 
> Wir sind voll besetzt, aber Walde(Uphill-Chiller) schaut gerade nach einer zweiten Unterkunft.Ich weiß nicht, ob er schon eine UK hat. Wenn er noch keine hat, dann ist er trotzdem wie verrückt auf der Suche. Er hat schon gesagt, dass er schnell wissen muss, ob noch jemand mit will. Also haltet Euch ran. Sonst müsst Ihr halt selber suchen.



Hi,

hier ist ja ganz schön was los. 

Die, die noch mitgehen und bisher keine Unterkunft haben sind eigentlich durch mich informiert worden, dass ich nach einer Unterkunft für uns schaue.
So habe ich am WE mal 22 Anbieter angemailt und die Antworten gehen derzeit bei mir ein. Sind halt einige Absagen dabei, da die Räumlichkeiten in der betreffenden Zeit bereits vermietet sind. Ich kann da auch nichts für. Denke, dass ich am Mi dann einen Zwischenbericht an die "Betroffenen" versenden kann.


MfG

Walde


----------



## sms (21. März 2005)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> hier ist ja ganz schön was los.
> 
> ...



Danke erstmal für die kurzen Zwischenbericht, ich wollte schon per pm nachhaken.     
Heb' auf jedenfall die Adressen auf, bei denen vielleicht nur 2er Gruppen oder so Platz haben, falls man sich später aufteilen muss, wenn du nix "großes" mehr kriegst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphill-Chiller (21. März 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Danke erstmal für die kurzen Zwischenbericht, ich wollte schon per pm nachhaken.



Tja, einige brauchten etwas länger um sich zu entscheiden, ob sie dabei sind oder nicht. 
Wie auch immer, jetzt läuft's ja.


----------



## Koeni (21. März 2005)

@Big Hit Fahrer
Was fahrt Ihr den für Federhärten bei welchem Gewicht?

senk ju


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. März 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Big Hit Fahrer
> Was fahrt Ihr den für Federhärten bei welchem Gewicht?
> 
> senk ju


Hast Du jetzt noch nen Big Hit? 
Oder habt Ihr dem Jacob eins geholt? Ich blicks net.


----------



## Backwoods (21. März 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Big Hit Fahrer
> Was fahrt Ihr den für Federhärten bei welchem Gewicht?
> 
> senk ju




600 x 2.8 bei 73 Kg (nackisch)

ist für den park oder nur berg ab eigentlcih etwas stramm, aber mit ner 500er sackt mir der hinterbau sonst soweit ein wenns mal ordentlich bergauf geht - und ich hab ja net umsonst 3 kettenblätter an dem gerät   

ab und zu fahr ich halt auch mal ein bissl strecke. z.b. von sifi nach degerloch rüber und da ist die 500er die ich noch ab schon ne quälerei   

aber nur für steil bergab geht bei 73 kg ne 500er ohne probs

das hängt ja auch davon ab wie progressiv du den dämpfer montierst.


----------



## Sofax (22. März 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Big Hit Fahrer
> Was fahrt Ihr den für Federhärten bei welchem Gewicht?
> 
> senk ju



gekauft hab ich das Bike auch mit einer 500*2.8 - ist aber für meine 90kg zu wenig (nicht gerade überraschend, wenn sie für Backwoods auch zu weich ist   ).

Hab jetzt ebenfalls eine 600*2,8 im Einsatz, die erheblich besser ist!


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (22. März 2005)

Hallole,

so, das Wetter wird besser die Tage länger und es wird Zeit unser Streckenbauprojekt in BB wieder in die Hände zu nehmen. 

Ich habe gestern mit dem Wolfgang Hensel telefoniert, er muß jetzt leider für 4 Wochen in eine Rehaklink gehen wegen eines Banscheibenvorfalls, aber das tut unserer Sachen keinen Abbruch. Er hat mir noch erzählt, dass die Bauunternehmer sich das Grundstück angesehen haben und bedenken geäußert haben dort mit einem Dreiachser rein fahren zu können. 
Daher hat er gestern noch einmal mit dem Container Dienst gesprochen, der nur mit Zweiachsern fährt, und anscheinend soll der jetzt nach und nach Erde anliefern. Ich muß mich aber noch mal mit dem Bernd Schittehelm vom RKV unterhalten der auch bei dem Termin mit dem Container-Fritzen anwesend war. 
Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden und sobald ich was weiß, können wir Termine zum Bauen ausmachen.
Also noch etwas Geduld denn was lange währt wird endlich gut. 

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## torte (22. März 2005)

So, kleiner Lagebericht für alle die länger nimmer im Wald waren...

Bin am Sa. vom Magstadt zum Bärensee gefahren...

Im Hölzertal (die Sindelfingerr Seite) haben die Waldarbeiter/Förster oder sons wer ganze Arbeit geleistet    Da ist ALLLES fein säuberlich zugestellt... und ich meine WIRKLICH jeden cm. den man hätte fahren können.

Is ja auch klar, die biker machen ja auch alles kaputt    dafür sind aber nette Spuren von nem "Waldpanzer" vorhanden (auch in deren Spur is nix mit fahren)

Der Trail zwischen Kaba und Uni (Backwoods wirds kennen)...ja was soll ich sagen ? Da steht NICHTS mehr    die haben da so gut wie jeden Baum umgelegt    Die Einfahrt vom Weg in den Trail habe ich noch gesehen... und dann nur noch liegende Bäume   

Kann einer von selbigem auf anderen Trails berichten ? Nich das ich mich umsonst auf den Weg mache und mich dann ärgern muss   


bdw... ist diese Woche noch jemand gewillt ne Feierabendrunde zu drehen ?


----------



## plusminus (22. März 2005)

@torte: weiß net genau wo Du herkommst aber ich hätte am Freitag noch Bock auf ne Runde. Raum BB/Sifi is kein Problem. Auch nach Stuttgart rein würde gehen.
Gruß an alle


----------



## Sofax (22. März 2005)

plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> @torte: weiß net genau wo Du herkommst aber ich hätte am Freitag noch Bock auf ne Runde. Raum BB/Sifi is kein Problem. Auch nach Stuttgart rein würde gehen.
> Gruß an alle



wann hast de denn vor am Freitag Feierabend zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (22. März 2005)

@sofax: Ich bin da als angehender Abiturient ja äußerst flexibel. Steh morgens gegen 8e auf und werd mir dann mit Biotechnologie, Chemie und Mathe die Birne vollpumpen. Irgendwann gegen Nachmittag bis frühen Abend brauch ich dann den körperlichen Ausgleich.


----------



## Sofax (22. März 2005)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> So, kleiner Lagebericht für alle die länger nimmer im Wald waren...
> ...
> 
> Im Hölzertal (die Sindelfingerr Seite) haben die Waldarbeiter/Förster oder sons wer ganze Arbeit geleistet    Da ist ALLLES fein säuberlich zugestellt... und ich meine WIRKLICH jeden cm. den man hätte fahren können.
> ...



Hölzertal
wenn das das gleich ist, was ich glaube (wir waren da auch schon zusammen - auf der anderen Seite ist deine Traumastell, ne?), dann ist das mittlerweile schon fast 2 Monate zu! Bin schon vorm Schnee dort über die Bäume geklettert ....

Freitag
Wie wäre es denn mit Freitag am KK? (bei halbwegs trockenem Wetter)
Wenns schlechter ist könnte ich mir auch ne Runde hier im Wald vorstellen


----------



## sms (23. März 2005)

K am K-Freitag....   ... da wäre ich für.  

10 Uhr?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. März 2005)

@torte

Ja, Katzenbacher hab ich auch gesehen. Hoffen wir mal, das er wenigstens mal wieder aufgeräumt und befahrbar wird. Ansonstenkann ich von solchen Schadtaten nicht bericheten. Ich war gestern am Unitrail, Botnang und Krumbach.
Unitrail ist super trocken, bis auf das Matschloch ganz unten, und klasse zu fahren. Ebenso Botnang. Da sollte man nur auf die Stelle mit den Längsrillen aufpassen. Die sind noch ein wenig MAtschig und ziehen einen Richtung Büsche  Die Landung nach dem Kicker ist auch gut. Trocken halt.
Krumbach und der obere dazu gehörende Trail sind ebenfalls trocken und zu Glück auch nicht verbaut. Man kann auch wieder einen Weg entdecken nachdem derGroße Baum,liegender weise, entfernt wurde.   Ganz unten is halt MAtsch aber das ist dann ja net mehr so wichtig. Der Rückweg Richtung Bärensee über die kleine Brücke ist ebenfalls frei und sehr schnell fahrbar. 
Alles in allem war es eine sehr gelungene kleine Runde  gestern. 


@ra & BB

Wie schaut es mit dem Radlader aus? Der sollte es aber schaffen da rein zu kommen, oder? Wenn der Gute mann da war, hat er sich den Starthügel angesehen und was dazu gesagt? Ich schätze mal, dass erst richtig viel Erde kommt bevor der Radlader kommt, oder?

Fragen  Fragen Fragen


----------



## Backwoods (23. März 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rückweg Richtung Bärensee über die kleine Brücke ist ebenfalls frei und sehr schnell fahrbar.



kannste da mal näher erklären? sind wir da schonmal zusammenlang?

ich nehm mal an das ist nicht der weg am glemseck vorbei, wo die motoradfahrer alle stehen und dann links parallel zur strasse hoch?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. März 2005)

Das ist nur so ein ganz kurzes Stück. Ein Zubringer. Bist Du auch schonmal gefahren. Lohnt eigentlich der Erwähnung gar nicht. Erklärungen dauern zu lange da ich keine Weg und Kreuzungsnamen kenne. Können wir ja mal wieder zusammen fahren. Allerdings erst wenn ich etwas schneller geworden oder Du das Tempo raus nimmst.  

War gestern ganz schön fertig. Wenn man das mit dem Sommer vergleicht, Konditechnisch gemeint, bin ich so auf 30%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (23. März 2005)

Tä-täää!

Wollte nur mal eben anmerken, daß sich bei mir bike-technisch eine klitzekleine Änderung ergeben hat... bin seit Montag stolzer Besitzer eines 2004er *Last Herb DH*. Guckst Du in meine Galerie, siehst Du 

Warte auf Glückwünsche!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. März 2005)

Hab zwar schon, mach´s aber nochmal.


GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. März 2005)

@schwandalein & Sofax

Habt Ihr beim Walde jetzt eigentlich fest zugesagt? Dort ist bald Annahmeschluss


----------



## Backwoods (23. März 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist nur so ein ganz kurzes Stück. Ein Zubringer. Bist Du auch schonmal gefahren. Lohnt eigentlich der Erwähnung gar nicht. Erklärungen dauern zu lange da ich keine Weg und Kreuzungsnamen kenne.



ich glaub ich habs geschnallt


----------



## zerg10 (23. März 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Tä-täää!
> 
> Wollte nur mal eben anmerken, daß sich bei mir bike-technisch eine klitzekleine Änderung ergeben hat... bin seit Montag stolzer Besitzer eines 2004er *Last Herb DH*. Guckst Du in meine Galerie, siehst Du
> 
> Warte auf Glückwünsche!



Hab's ja auch schon gesagt, mach's aber gerne nochmal: Feines Bike. (Und wenn Du mal vorne ein grösseres KB brauchst, hab' da noch eins 'rumliegen ...)


----------



## sms (23. März 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Tä-täää!
> 
> 
> Warte auf Glückwünsche!


Da kannst du ewig warten.....


----------



## sms (23. März 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @schwandalein & Sofax
> 
> Habt Ihr beim Walde jetzt eigentlich fest zugesagt? Dort ist bald Annahmeschluss


Jap, hamm wir!


----------



## Sofax (23. März 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @schwandalein & Sofax
> 
> Habt Ihr beim Walde jetzt eigentlich fest zugesagt? Dort ist bald Annahmeschluss



@steppi
Walde hat heute nochmal ein paar Tipps für Unterkünfte gekriegt. Ich denke, wir werden die nächsten Tage mehr wissen, was Angebote betrifft.
Aber scheinbar weist du mal wieder etwas mehr bzgl. Annahmeschluss??? Sag mal, was ist denn dann die Teilnahmebeschränkung?   

@walde
wieviele sind wir denn aktuell? und für wieviele suchst du gerade?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. März 2005)

walde schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin's ehrlich gesagt auch leid, die Sache wegen einer Übernachtungsmöglichkeit noch weiter hinauszuschieben. Sofern ich bis morgen 18:00 Uhr von Euch eine fixe Zusage bekomme, werde ich dies noch berücksichtigen, soweit wie möglich, ansonsten müßt ihr euch nach einer Übernachtungsmöglichkeit umsehen.


 

Ich hab mal im anderen Thread nachgelesen wie der Stand der Dinge so ist.
Deshalb bin ich so wahnsinnig informiert  Willst nen Newsletter bei mir als Abo aufgeben?


----------



## Floater (23. März 2005)

@dirk
habs ja schon gesagt, aber jetzt halt nochmal: du schwein, bzw herzlichen glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (23. März 2005)

So, hab vor ein paar Wochen ja schon gesagt, dass ich nach meinem Abi eine Woche frei hab und da nach Todtnau fahr.
Hat jemand Lust? Natürlich bin ich nicht die ganze Woche dort, muß ja auch noch drei Tage zum Feiern an den Gardasee  .

Ich denke so zwischen 1 und 3 Tage(1 wenn ich alleine fahr, 2-3, wenn noch jemand mitkommt)

Frei hab ich vom 11.-15.04


----------



## driver79 (23. März 2005)

@dangerousD

na dann vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel spaß damit  
aber is das nicht ne boxxer race? hattest du nicht gesagt, dass ne word cup drin is?

@koni

wie schon gesagt, an nem we wär ich für nen tag dabei.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (23. März 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> @walde
> wieviele sind wir denn aktuell? und für wieviele suchst du gerade?



Hi,

siehe email. 


MfG

Walde


----------



## sms (23. März 2005)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> siehe email.
> 
> ...


EIN HOCH AUF WALDE DEN "LOSGETSWOHNUNGSORGANISATOR"


----------



## boerni (23. März 2005)

hi,
@koeni
ich wär auf alle dabei, wenn kein schnee liegt. auch mehrere tage.

@dd
cooles teil. aber ist ganz schön race lastig. oder willst du anfangen dich mit anderen zu messen? auch noch glückwunsch zu dem grund warum du dir das rad leisten konntest. ich wär auch gern in deiner lage.


@ wochende 
hat schon jemand einen plan? ich hätte mal wieder lust mit dem fully ein wenig zu heizen. bin für alles offen

@bb 
freu mich schon drauf

schönen gruss und frohe ostern


----------



## Koeni (23. März 2005)

@Walde & Co.
Habt Ihr jetzt ne Bude?

@boerni
Hab Felix ne Mail geschrieben. Er sagt, er weiß noch nicht genau, ob der Lift bis dahin fertig wird, gibt es aber auf der Homepage rechtzeitig bescheid.


----------



## sms (23. März 2005)

Ich werde morgen *früh* Feierabend machen und dann öfters mit der Zacke fahren


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. März 2005)

Wetter am WE sieht nicht so gut aus. Freitag  zu 80% Regen 

Sonntag und Montag sieht es nicht viel anders aus. Kriegsch Plage.


----------



## sms (23. März 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Wetter am WE sieht nicht so gut aus. Freitag  zu 80% Regen
> 
> Sonntag und Montag sieht es nicht viel anders aus. Kriegsch Plage.


Desshalb fahre ich morgen  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (23. März 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Tä-täää!
> 
> Wollte nur mal eben anmerken, daß sich bei mir bike-technisch eine klitzekleine Änderung ergeben hat... bin seit Montag stolzer Besitzer eines 2004er *Last Herb DH*.




Holy cow - dann kannsts ja mal voll stehen lassen. Sehr schönes Rad, darf ich dann mal rollen....


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. März 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Desshalb fahre ich morgen ...


 
Bist Du die Tage mal den Trail vom Snowbiken gefahren? Wie macht er sich?


----------



## torte (23. März 2005)

KLINGELINGELING Schwandalein dein POSTFACHT IST VOLL


----------



## sms (23. März 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Bist Du die Tage mal den Trail vom Snowbiken gefahren? Wie macht er sich?


Mach ich morgen.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 werde berichten.


----------



## sms (23. März 2005)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> KLINGELINGELING Schwandalein dein POSTFACHT IST VOLL


Waaaas? Jetzt hab ich schon fast 50 PMs gelöscht


----------



## dangerousD (23. März 2005)

@driver
Hmmm... hast recht, keine WorldCup. "Nur" eine Team, ist aber besser als Race... 

@boerni
Racelastig? Wie man es nimmt... jedenfalls kommt man damit recht schnell den Berg runter  Rennen werde ich trotzdem nicht fahren. Ich denke, ich habe auch so genug Spaß 

@kailinger
Klar, Testfahrer sind willkommen...

@all
Wünsche dicke Eier und ein fleißiges Oster-Bunny  Melde mich ab zum Bike testen... bis die Tage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sofax (24. März 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Tä-täää!
> 
> Wollte nur mal eben anmerken, daß sich bei mir bike-technisch eine klitzekleine Änderung ergeben hat... bin seit Montag stolzer Besitzer eines 2004er *Last Herb DH*. Guckst Du in meine Galerie, siehst Du
> 
> Warte auf Glückwünsche!



Sach mal, du wolltest doch jetzt auf Hard-Fork umsteigen - oder hab ich das falsch in Erinnerung   
Ansonsten für Fully-Interessierte bestimmt eine tolle Maschine  




			
				Uphill-Chiller schrieb:
			
		

> Sofax schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Uphill-Chiller
hab keine Mail von dir erhalten  

@schwan
heute: hmm - dafür hab ich heute eigentlich noch zu viel zu tun ...  - werd mich aber im positiven Fall noch zwecks Synchronisierung mit der Zacke bei dir melden

@morgen
wie wärs mit morgen um 10:00?
Vorschläge: 
- bei trockenem Wetter bis dahin: KK?
- sonst: Treffpunkt Uniteich?
wer kommt mit?


----------



## Koeni (24. März 2005)

@Sofax
Bei ersterem Vorschlag bin ich unter Umständen dabei, allerdings nur für 2h oder so.


----------



## sms (24. März 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Sofax
> Bei ersterem Vorschlag bin ich unter Umständen dabei, allerdings nur für 2h oder so.


Dann sind wir, wenns Wetter hält, schon zu dritt


----------



## boerni (24. März 2005)

hi,
wegen morgen, wenn das wetter hält wär ich auch für 2-3h dabei. aber wenn möglich früh weil ich mich noch um familie und so kümmern muss.
bis denne
björn


----------



## beat (24. März 2005)

Für Kurzentschlossene: Wir (bisher zwei Leute) machen in knapp zwei Stunden eine CC-Trailrunde am Frauenkopf (Tempo: eher flott  - Schwierigkeit: mittel). Wer Lust hat mitzufahren soll einfach um 17:00 Uhr an der Haltestelle "Stelle" erscheinen.

Gruß an alle!
beat


----------



## Sofax (24. März 2005)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> wegen morgen, wenn das wetter hält wär ich auch für 2-3h dabei. aber wenn möglich früh weil ich mich noch um familie und so kümmern muss.
> bis denne
> björn



dann sind wir schon zu viert - super!! wenns Wetter hält


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (24. März 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @ra & BB
> 
> Wie schaut es mit dem Radlader aus? Der sollte es aber schaffen da rein zu kommen, oder? Wenn der Gute mann da war, hat er sich den Starthügel angesehen und was dazu gesagt? Ich schätze mal, dass erst richtig viel Erde kommt bevor der Radlader kommt, oder?
> 
> Fragen  Fragen Fragen



wie das mit dem Radlader aussieht muß ich noch klären. Der Deal war doch wenn die Jungs mit Ihren Dreiachsern bei uns die Erde wegbringen dürfen, dann hätten Sie uns auch mal den Radlader vorbeigeschickt. 
Die Erde kommt jetzt aber von einem Containerdienst, der hat keine Baufahrzeuge!!!

Ich mach mich mal schlau und melde mich dann noch mal dazu. 

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## driver79 (24. März 2005)

@dd

da haste recht.

@ morgen

wäre dabei. egal wo.


----------



## sms (24. März 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> @morgen
> wie wärs mit morgen um 10:00?
> KK?


KK


----------



## torte (24. März 2005)

Anfahrtsbeschreibung KK ?

Und was meine ihr mit 10.00 Uhr    Doch nicht etwa morgens ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sofax (24. März 2005)

@driver
#5   

@torte
#6   



			
				torte schrieb:
			
		

> Anfahrtsbeschreibung KK ?
> 
> Und was meine ihr mit 10.00 Uhr    Doch nicht etwa morgens ?



ja, 10:00!! dann bleibt noch was vom Tag übrig - Anfahrt KK gibts gleich per PM


----------



## Koeni (24. März 2005)

Also, ich mach das vom Wetter abhängig, boerni hat gerade abgesagt.
Wenn's Wetter schlecht ist, lern ich lieber als mich einzusiffen.


----------



## Koeni (25. März 2005)

Guten Morgen  

Ich meld mich mal ab für heute, vielleicht Sa oder So


----------



## sms (25. März 2005)

Was sagt der Wettergott?





-hm ?


----------



## driver79 (25. März 2005)

wer ist jetzt noch dabei ?

uniteich würd ich ne lockere rund mitfahren. is vielleicht sinvoller, da wir nicht so genau wissen wies am kk aussieht.


----------



## Sofax (25. März 2005)

hmm

heisst das viel Regen am KK? Hier ist die Straße bisschen nass.

ich würd beides machen


----------



## driver79 (25. März 2005)

kann ich nicht sagen, aber soviel ich weis dauerts nen bischen bis es trocken ist und nach der wetterkarte vom Schwandalein hats heut nacht/morgen dort geregnet. und da wir alle ja nen recht weiten anfahrtweg ham, und nicht genau wissen wies aussieht, wärs meiner meinung nach besser die bekannten trails an der uni zu fahren.


----------



## Sofax (25. März 2005)

Also dann blasen wir KK für heute ab und treffen uns um 10:00 am Uniteich


----------



## sms (25. März 2005)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich nicht sagen, aber soviel ich weis dauerts nen bischen bis es trocken ist und nach der wetterkarte vom Schwandalein hats heut nacht/morgen dort geregnet. und da wir alle ja nen recht weiten anfahrtweg ham, und nicht genau wissen wies aussieht, wärs meiner meinung nach besser die bekannten trails an der uni zu fahren.


Da wird vor und nach jedem Sprung ein tiefes Matschloch sein.....  
also ich klinke mich für heute aus.     .
Kack-K-Freitag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (25. März 2005)

10 uhr reicht mir nicht mehr. 

10:15 uhr denke ich müst ich schaffen.


----------



## Sofax (25. März 2005)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> 10 uhr reicht mir nicht mehr.
> 
> 10:15 uhr denke ich müst ich schaffen.



o.k. bis gleich


----------



## dangerousD (26. März 2005)

Hatte gestern meinen ersten Ausritt auf dem neuen Spaßgerät... und trotz Regen hatte ich ein heftiges Grinsen auf dem Gesicht (unter dem ganzen Dreck  ) Das Rad ist einfach nur abartig schnell, und man hat das Gefühl, die ganze Zeit einfach nur Vollgas geben zu müssen. Geilomat! Gestern war halt eine Winter-rebuild&Ride-Session auf den Hometrails angesagt. Pünktlich nach dem Rebuild-Teil fing es an zu regnen, aber das war egal... einfach nur heizen!  Und Montag geht es zum zweiten Test in den Solling-Funpark.

Dieses Jahr wird ein gutes Jahr!  Und vor allem kann ich die Liftkarten jetzt optimal ausnutzen, da ich ja schneller wieder unten bin als bisher. Das heißt, mehr Fahrten pro Tag  Zumindest in der Theorie... 

@sofax
Das mit der Starrgabel war schon richtig, aber die steckt im DMR - und macht unheimlich Spaß auf Dirt's... und das Last ist eigentlich nicht primär für "Fully-Fans" gedacht  , auch wenn man bei seinem Anblick zum Fan werden kann. Ist halt eine Rennmaschine... habe ich erwähnt, daß man damit 15cm-Bordsteinkanten im Wheelie hoch fahren kann, ohne überhaupt zu merken, daß es eine Kante gibt?  Und jetzt stell' Dir das mal auf einer Wurzelpassage oder 'nem Steinfeld vor - daß ist wie auf Watte fahren. Genial!  Wie gesagt - einfach nur abartig schnell...


----------



## boerni (26. März 2005)

hi,
nachdem dd schon aufm fully unterwegs war hab ich auch voll bock. hat jemand lust morgen fahren zu gehen? degerloch oder so. bitte melden
gruss björn


----------



## beat (26. März 2005)

Guten Abend allseits!

Ich bin's schon wieder und ich lade herzlich zu einer frühlingshaften Biketour rund um Stuttgart am Ostersonntag ein. Wir (bisher zu dritt) möchten irgendwann morgen Nachmittag hier am Frauenkopf starten, und dann aller Voraussicht nach über Vaihingen und evtl. Panzerstraße - Magstadt - etc. zur Solitude oder so ähnlich. Das alles bei eher mittlerem Tempo mit nicht besonders vielen Trails und dafür umso mehr Waldautobahnen. Botnang-Trail oder dergleichen lässt sich ja aber immer einbauen  und lockert das Ganze im Zweifelsfall auch etwas auf. Wer sich angesprochen fühlt kann gerne hinzustoßen (Handy per PM). Verstärkung erwünscht!
Ach so: wir fahren bei jedem Wetter!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. März 2005)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> nachdem dd schon aufm fully unterwegs war hab ich auch voll bock. hat jemand lust morgen fahren zu gehen? degerloch oder so. bitte melden
> gruss björn


War heute am Degerlochtrail. Matsch matsch Matsch. Tiefe ca. 15cm. Schult die Feinmotorik   Mir hat es keinen Spaß gemacht. Laut Sofax war der Botnangtrail am Freitag aber auch nur MAtschig. 
Naja, kannst Dir ja dann ein Bild machen.

@Beat
Schöne Fahrt wünsche ich.

@DD

Was hattest Du bei 212mm am Heck erwartet  
Fühlte mich heute, nach recht langer Switchabstinenz, auch wie auf nem Bike mit Federweg ohne Ende.  Kann mir gut vorstellen wie es bei Deinem Federweg wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boerni (26. März 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> War heute am Degerlochtrail. Matsch matsch Matsch. Tiefe ca. 15cm. Schult die Feinmotorik   Mir hat es keinen Spaß gemacht. Laut Sofax war der Botnangtrail am Freitag aber auch nur MAtschig.
> Naja, kannst Dir ja dann ein Bild machen.




na wenn das so ist, hat denn jemand bock auf mg? die bahn ist ja eigentlich immer zu befahre. oder sogar bad wildbad?  also wer lust hat melden.
gruss björn


----------



## tde (27. März 2005)

@Ostermontag: so, melde mich auch mal wieder nach längerer Zeit. Werden morgen zu zweit so um 10.00 Uhr vom Osten aus aufbrechen und eine große Trailrunde (Killesberg, Kräherwald, Dischingen, Solitude, Uni, Degerloch, Frauenkopf oder das Ganze andersherum) in Angriff nehmen. Vollgefedert, also nicht im Race-Tempo (ca. 3,5 - 4 Std., 60 km). Wer sich irgendwo einklinken möchte, sollte eine pm zwecks Absprache schicken. Grüße an alle SFler


----------



## ritzelbitzel (27. März 2005)

hallo und frohe ostern!-wäre morgen am ostersonntag gerne mit auf tour rund/um/in S. wo kann ich wen von Euch treffen? start? mfg ekke


----------



## FXO (28. März 2005)

Wie ist denn der Trail-Zustand gerade so?? extrem matschig oder fahrbar?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. März 2005)

@FXO
Ich denke mal, dass sich nicht viel geändert hat.
Das Wetter für die nächsten Tage ist auch zum  



			
				Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> War heute am Degerlochtrail. Matsch matsch Matsch. Tiefe ca. 15cm. Schult die Feinmotorik   Laut Sofax war der Botnangtrail am Freitag aber auch nur MAtschig.


----------



## beat (28. März 2005)

FXO schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist denn der Trail-Zustand gerade so?? extrem matschig oder fahrbar?


Wir waren gestern 'ne große Runde drehen. Zwar wenig traillastig, aber man kann davon ausgehen, dass sich der Zustand der Trails nicht besonders von dem der Waldwege unterscheidet >> ziemlich schlammig! Macht aber trotzdem Spaß, denn es ist halt typisches Frühlingswetter, und auf den lieben Frühling haben wir ja alle gewartet! 
Kleine Ergänzung: Komme gerade von einem kleinen Ausritt zum Kernenturm zurück. Vom Turm gab's eine wirklich prächtige Aussicht mit riesengroßem Regenbogen über dem Remstal. Danach bin ich bei besten Schlamm- und Matschbedingungen mal wieder in die Schlucht vorgedrungen und muss sagen, dass es eine Menge Spaß bereitet hat.


----------



## tde (29. März 2005)

@fxo and all: wir sind gestern alle einschlägigen Trails in Stuttgart abgefahren, insgesamt rund 50 Schlick-Kilometer. Alles ist befahrbar und macht sogar mit entsprechenden Reifen, Rad etc. richtig Spaß, fordert von der Kondition allerdings höchsten Tribut. Nach 2/3 Dürrbach lag ich am Ende der Tour jedenfalls mit übersäuerten Beinen wie ein Käfer auf dem Rücken.


----------



## sms (29. März 2005)

tde schrieb:
			
		

> @fxo and all: wir sind gestern alle einschlägigen Trails in Stuttgart abgefahren, insgesamt rund 50 Schlick-Kilometer. Alles ist befahrbar und macht sogar mit entsprechenden Reifen, Rad etc. richtig Spaß, fordert von der Kondition allerdings höchsten Tribut. Nach 2/3 Dürrbach lag ich am Ende der Tour jedenfalls mit übersäuerten Beinen wie ein Käfer auf dem Rücken.


Danke Tde für den Bericht...
ich denke ich werde mal bis Mitte dieser Woche warten und mich dann auch mal in den Dürrbacher Schlamm werfen    .


----------



## tde (29. März 2005)

@schwan: falls es, April, April, nicht plötzlich 40 Grad plus sein sollte, wird der Dürrbach wohl noch bis Sommer ein Matschloch bleiben und zumindest für Grobmotoriker (mache ich mir bei Dir aber wenig Sorgen) unfahrbar sein


----------



## mantra (29. März 2005)

@Koni: Für Todtnau wäre ich auch zu haben sofern da kein Schnee mehr liegt!

@DD: Obergeile Kiste die Du Dir da rausgelassen hast!!! Hast Du ne Ahnung was das Teil so wiegt? Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass der Rahmen nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht ist?!

MfG mantra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. März 2005)

Hat noch jemand 2 odi Lock on Ringe liegen?
Noch besser wäre wenn mir jemand sagen kann wo ich diese Schrauben bekomme. Das ist kein M3 und kein M4 Gewinde. GewindeDurchmesser ist 3,40mm.   Odi ist sicher wieder so ein Ami Produkt für das es wieder keine Teile gibt. Also vorsicht beim anziehen des Inbus. Das Material ist Mega weich.


----------



## sms (29. März 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Hat noch jemand 2 odi Lock on Ringe liegen?
> Noch besser wäre wenn mir jemand sagen kann wo ich diese Schrauben bekomme. Das ist kein M3 und kein M4 Gewinde. GewindeDurchmesser ist 3,40mm.   Odi ist sicher wieder so ein Ami Produkt für das es wieder keine Teile gibt. Also vorsicht beim anziehen des Inbus. Das Material ist Mega weich.


Hey,
ich hab auch eine Schraube locker....  
bzw. 
mir fehlt an einem Deore Schalthebel diese kleine schwarze Kreuzschraube, welche unten am Schalthebel die Plastikabdeckung festschraubt.
Ich war schon bei 3 Radläden, keiner hat diese Schraube ....     
Hat jemand zufällig so eine Schraube zuviel, übrig oder so?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. März 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> ich hab auch eine Schraube locker....
> bzw.
> mir fehlt an einem Deore Schalthebel diese kleine schwarze Kreuzschraube, welche unten am Schalthebel die Plastikabdeckung festschraubt.
> ...


Falls Du das erst meinst, bist Du leider zu spät. HAtte versucht meinen Hebel zu reparieren und dann ist aber alles rausgesprungen. Habs dann komplett weggeworfen. Ich hätte Dir die gerne geschenkt


----------



## mantra (29. März 2005)

Sind die 3,4mm der Kern-oder der Außendurchmesser?


----------



## Sofax (29. März 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Hat noch jemand 2 odi Lock on Ringe liegen?
> Noch besser wäre wenn mir jemand sagen kann wo ich diese Schrauben bekomme. Das ist kein M3 und kein M4 Gewinde. GewindeDurchmesser ist 3,40mm.   Odi ist sicher wieder so ein Ami Produkt für das es wieder keine Teile gibt. Also vorsicht beim anziehen des Inbus. Das Material ist Mega weich.



hab tatsächlich welche - und zwar aus USA mitgebracht. Aber die sind halt im Einsatz und das hilft _dir _ ja nicht wirklich...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. März 2005)

mantra schrieb:
			
		

> Sind die 3,4mm der Kern-oder der Außendurchmesser?


 
Da Du ja Fachpersonal bist   hab ich´s nochmal genau gemessen.
es sind 3,43 mm Außendurchmesser. Also auf dem Gewinde gemessen.
Kopfdurchmesser ist 5,48 mm. Gewindelänge sind 10mm.
Habt Ihr an der Uni sowas????   Kürzer machen wäre nicht das Problem  

Die Typen bei Sportimport meinten ".. normalerweise kauft man da die kompletten Ringe...."   Hab Ihn mal gefragt, ob er weis das die 15 Euro kosten. Nur weil so Schwabbelschrauben verarbeitet sind  


@sofax

Da könntest Du recht haben.


----------



## sms (29. März 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Falls Du das erst meinst, bist Du leider zu spät. HAtte versucht meinen Hebel zu reparieren und dann ist aber alles rausgesprungen. Habs dann komplett weggeworfen. Ich hätte Dir die gerne geschenkt


Verdammt,
natürlich meine ich das ernst.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. März 2005)

@Schwandalein

OKok, ist wusste nicht ob es ggf. Ironisch gemeint war.


----------



## Sofax (29. März 2005)

übrigens gibts bei Lidl gerade wieder Bike-Dreck-Abspritz-Drucksprüher für 8,99


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (29. März 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> übrigens gibts bei Lidl gerade wieder Bike-Dreck-Abspritz-Drucksprüher für 8,99


----------



## zerg10 (30. März 2005)

@Schwan
Ich schau' heute mal in die Restekiste, vielleicht finde ich was.

@All
Wie wäre es mit Wildbad am Samstagnachmittag ? Halbtageskarte sollte für'n Saisonstart reichen   Und so wie es sich anhört, werde die Strecken wohl gerade gerichtet (hoffentlich).  
Anreise klassisch im Auto u. nix mit Style-, Flow- oder sonstigen Bewertungen   . Das überlassen wir anderen ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. März 2005)

@zerg
Laut den Diversen Wildbad Threads, lagen am WE noch Schneehaufen und Bäume auf der Strecke. Werde dieses WE glaube noch nicht fahren.
Also ich meine den BikerX


----------



## sms (30. März 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Schwan
> Ich schau' heute mal in die Restekiste, vielleicht finde ich was.
> 
> @All
> ...



WILDBAD!!!!! DA BIN ICH DABEI!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. März 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

>


 
Also den hatte ich ja auch gekauft. Würde aber davon abraten. Der hat nicht so´ne Power. Dem DAnger seiner aus dem Baumarkt war glaub nicht viel teurer ist aber wesentlich besser. DAmit meine ich speziell Düsen und der erzeugte Druck. Florabest geht aber für ganz grobe. Bei Ritzelpaketen und Kettenblattreinigungen  fehlt allerdings der nötige Druck. Meiner Meinung nach zumindest.


----------



## zerg10 (30. März 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> Laut den Diversen Wildbad Threads, lagen am WE noch Schneehaufen und Bäume auf der Strecke. Werde dieses WE glaube noch nicht fahren.
> Also ich meine den BikerX



Stimmt, aber vielleicht schaffen die es ja mal, wenigstens die Liftspur zu richten. Dann könnte man den Dual fahren u. anschliessend über die Traverse in den Rest vom BikerX. 
Mal schauen, maile gleich mal die Stada an ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (30. März 2005)

@zerg
Ich bin für alle Bikeparkfahrten zu haben, allerdings erst ab Ende nächster Woche. 
Warte lieber bis dein richtiges Fahrrad kommt, dann musst du nichtmehr Dual fahren


----------



## Floater (30. März 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Also den hatte ich ja auch gekauft. Würde aber davon abraten. Der hat nicht so´ne Power. Dem DAnger seiner aus dem Baumarkt war glaub nicht viel teurer ist aber wesentlich besser. DAmit meine ich speziell Düsen und der erzeugte Druck. Florabest geht aber für ganz grobe. Bei Ritzelpaketen und Kettenblattreinigungen  fehlt allerdings der nötige Druck. Meiner Meinung nach zumindest.



wollte ich auch schon sagen....
meiner meinung nach:
5 florabest liter reichen für ein rad, wärend 5 gloria liter durchaus für 2 reichen


----------



## zerg10 (30. März 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> Ich bin für alle Bikeparkfahrten zu haben, allerdings erst ab Ende nächster Woche.
> Warte lieber bis dein richtiges Fahrrad kommt, dann musst du nichtmehr Dual fahren



Hier die Antwort der Stada. Also ich bin wahrscheinlich am Samstag da   

"...der BikerX ist eigentlich wieder komplett befahrbar. Die unteren beiden Kurven sind noch nicht ganz fertig ausgebessert. Leider hat die Zeit dafür vor dem Opening nicht mehr gereicht, weil wir bis kurz vorher noch soviel Schnee auf dem Sommerberg hatten. Wir hoffen jetzt, daß der Regen bald aufhört, und der BikerX und die Liftspur fertig gestellt werden können..."


----------



## dangerousD (30. März 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier die Antwort der Stada. Also ich bin wahrscheinlich am Samstag da
> 
> "...der BikerX ist eigentlich wieder komplett befahrbar. Die unteren beiden Kurven sind noch nicht ganz fertig ausgebessert. Leider hat die Zeit dafür vor dem Opening nicht mehr gereicht, weil wir bis kurz vorher noch soviel Schnee auf dem Sommerberg hatten. Wir hoffen jetzt, daß der Regen bald aufhört, und der BikerX und die Liftspur fertig gestellt werden können..."


 
 Ha-haaa... ich würde mich kaputt lachen, wenn der Zerg bei den Wetteraussichten tatsächlich nach Wildbad fährt. Das ist doch schon fast ein mua-ha-haaa wert... 

@mantra
Mag sein, daß der Rahmen schwer ist. Das komplette Rad hat jetzt knapp 20kg, was für einen Downhiller relativ leicht ist. Geht sicher noch leichter, aber mir reicht es so... und da die Masse im bzw. um den Tretlagerbereich konzentriert ist, hat das Bike ein super Handling. So ein tiefer Schwerpunkt ermöglicht verdammt schnelle Kurvenfahrten, und in der Luft ist das Handling wunderbar. Konnte ich am WE bereits austesten... 

@Wochenend-Fahrer
Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, fahre ich lieber in Markgröningen oder sogar Esslingen. Da ich ja im Moment kein "Tourenrad" habe, werde ich mich vorwiegend auf diese Weise fit halten und ab April verstärkt die Bikeparks unsicher machen. Das nur so als Anmerkung, falls jemand fragen sollte, ob ich nicht mal wieder eine Runde im Wald drehen will. Gell, Zerg?!


----------



## zerg10 (30. März 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ha-haaa... ich würde mich kaputt lachen, wenn der Zerg bei den Wetteraussichten tatsächlich nach Wildbad fährt. Das ist doch schon fast ein mua-ha-haaa wert... ...
> 
> @mantra
> Mag sein, daß der Rahmen schwer ist. Das komplette Rad hat jetzt knapp 20kg, was für einen Downhiller relativ leicht ist. Geht sicher noch leichter, aber mir reicht es so... und da die Masse im bzw. um den Tretlagerbereich konzentriert ist, hat das Bike ein super Handling. So ein tiefer Schwerpunkt ermöglicht verdammt schnelle Kurvenfahrten, und in der Luft ist das Handling wunderbar. Konnte ich am WE bereits austesten...
> ...



Er nu' wieder. Is' seit einem Jahr nicht mehr im Wald gewesen u. spuckt jetzt die grossen Töne   Nicht das Du noch zum Evilrider der Sonntagsfahrer mutierst   
Mein wetter.com sagt für Samstag bzw. Sonntag Bikeparkwetter an, also werde ich das HT aus dem Keller ziehen ...


----------



## Sofax (30. März 2005)

Ja komme ám Samstag auch mit! (gerne als Mitfahrer  )


----------



## Sofax (30. März 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> 
> Für Ostern melde ich mich mal ab, bin dann mal wieder in der Heimat. So, wie ich Dich kenne, fährst du ja eh' nicht   Ausreden gibt es doch genug: es ist feucht im Wald (also gestern war es trocken), ich muß Eier suchen (also, wenn Du die bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden hast, ist Dir wahrscheinlich eh' nicht mehr zu helfen  ) oder - und das ist mein momentaner Favorit - ICH HABE NOCH EIN REGAL AUFZUBAUEN
> 
> ... nur Spaß! Wünsche jedenfalls frohes Fahren.



@zerg
wenn du DDs Kommentaren entkommen möchtest nimm dir doch mal an ihm ein Beispiel (s.o.). Viell. erpart dir vorsorgliches Gleich-Abmelden die Häme


----------



## dangerousD (30. März 2005)

sofax schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> wenn du DDs Kommentaren entkommen möchtest nimm dir doch mal an ihm ein Beispiel (s.o.). Viell. erpart dir vorsorgliches Gleich-Abmelden die Häme


 

He Gerald, einmischen zählt nicht! Das ist ein interner Disput  und geht nur den Zerg und mich was an... außerdem habe ich mich - ohne daß ich mich rechtfertigen müßte  - zwar für Stuttgart abgemeldet, bin aber zu Hause sehr wohl gefahren. Und sogar im Regen 

@Böblingen
Da wir ja die Frage nach dem Bagger noch nicht geklärt haben: in der Rider (man mag davon halten, was man will) ist ein Kurz-Bericht über die  Red Bull Digger Tour. Da kann man einen Bagger samt erfahrenen Trailbauern gewinnnen. Das sollten wir vielleicht mal versuchen, die Jungs wissen, worum es geht...


----------



## sms (30. März 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> He Gerald, einmischen zählt nicht! Das ist ein interner Disput  und geht nur den Zerg und mich was an... außerdem habe ich mich - ohne daß ich mich rechtfertigen müßte  - zwar für Stuttgart abgemeldet, bin aber zu Hause sehr wohl gefahren. Und sogar im Regen



Nu haut doch nicht alle auf den armen Zerg ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, der ist doch ganz lieb und nett und hat ein Grosses Auto und fährt mich nach Wildbad


----------



## mantra (30. März 2005)

@Mike: Das ist irgendwie ein seltsamer Durchmesser! Eigentlich gibt es bei den amerikanischen Gewinden 3,175mm und als nächstes 3,505mm.

@DD: 20kg sind für ein DH Bike auf jeden Fall in Ordnung. Der Schwerpunkt soll bei dem Rahmen wirklich ziemlich tief liegen. Die Kettenführung ist ne Spezialanfertigung für den Rahmen oder?
Oh man, auf Dein Bike bin ich echt sehr gespannt. Ich hab mir lang überlegt ob ich mir den Rahmen holen soll, aber damals war er noch recht neu und die Meinungen von damaligen Besitzern war sehr, sehr gespalten und ganz billig war er damals auch nicht!

MfG Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (30. März 2005)

@danger mensch, wollt ich auch schon vorschlagen...müssen uns halt aus den bewerbungen der ganzen 13 jährigen irgendwie rausheben...

@mike
schon mal dran gedacht das nächst größere gewinde reinzuschneiden?arbeitset doch im werkzeugparadies...
ansonsten bei gs bmx gibts s&m griffe komplett für 19.90, was ja nur 5 eus mehr sind als die ringe, oder?
wenn du die willst würd ich vielleicht auch was zum bestellen finden...
guckst du


----------



## zerg10 (31. März 2005)

@Danger
  (Meine Zeit wird kommen, hohohoho)

@Sofax u. Schwan
Das könnte in meinem Auto zu dritt etwas eng werden, muss sich halt der kleinste hinten zu den Bikes reinzwängen. 
Werde so um 13:00Uhr bei mir losfahren, den Simon + Bike einsammeln u. dann den Sofax aufgabeln. Wie wäre es am Degerlocher Fernsehturm oder bei der Ruhbank ?

@Steppi
Was sagt der Doc ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. März 2005)

@ mantra & Floater

Ja, das ist ein echt komisches MAß. Björn meinte, das er ggf. eine Schraube selbst anfertigen kann. Er will es zumindest mal versuchen. Ansonsten versuche ich ein M4 Gewinde darein zu schneiden. Man wird sehen ob genug Fleisch vorhanden ist   Die Griffe bei G&S sind auch von ODI. Dann würden meine Griffe auch passen. Mal sehen wie ich es mache. Zur Zeit isses Dunkel auf ´m Konto  

@Zerg 
Knie is nicht so tolle   Werde auch dieses Jahr wieder eingeschränkt sein und es evtl. im Herbst richten lassen.


----------



## sms (31. März 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> muss sich halt der kleinste hinten zu den Bikes reinzwängen.
> QUOTE]
> Ich bin nicht klein!


----------



## dangerousD (31. März 2005)

mantra schrieb:
			
		

> @DD: 20kg sind für ein DH Bike auf jeden Fall in Ordnung. Der Schwerpunkt soll bei dem Rahmen wirklich ziemlich tief liegen. Die Kettenführung ist ne Spezialanfertigung für den Rahmen oder?
> Oh man, auf Dein Bike bin ich echt sehr gespannt. Ich hab mir lang überlegt ob ich mir den Rahmen holen soll, aber damals war er noch recht neu und die Meinungen von damaligen Besitzern war sehr, sehr gespalten und ganz billig war er damals auch nicht!
> 
> MfG Robert


 
Billig ist er immer noch nicht, man muß nur günstig ran kommen  Und ich war und bin voll überzeug vom Rahmenkonzept. Zum einen finde ich ihn optisch sehr gelungen, zum anderen (und das sagt mir jetzt die ErFAHRUNG) ist er super zu manövrieren. Man muß halt kleine Rahmen mögen... dann ist es ein schönes Spielzeug 

@floater
Siehst Du, wir beide machen uns noch Gedanken um Böblingen... Der Holk und der Mike auch. Ich hoffe, beim Rest läßt das Interesse nicht nach! Also, was haltet Ihr von der Idee, sich beim *Red Bull Backyard Digger* zu bewerben?


----------



## Koeni (31. März 2005)

@Red Bull
Im Prinzip nicht schlecht, aber vielleicht etwas sehr Dirtlastig. Wir haben ja nicht vor einen Dirtpark zu bauen, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?

@Todtnau
Bisher steht auf der Seite nix zur Eröffnung. Er wollte es aber mindestens eine Woche vorher ankündigen.
Ich geh nach meiner Prüfung aber auf jeden Fall fahren, dann eben nach Wildbad(Da kann ich auch zwei Tage hin und trotzdem daheim pennen  ).
Lust?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. März 2005)

@DD 

Hatte das auch gelesen und nach der evtl. Pleite mit dem Tieflader auch daran gedacht.
HAbe die Idee aber sofort verworfen da es eindeutig um Dirt geht. Da hab ich nicht wirklich interesse dran. Auch ist es Medienwirksam und es wird darüber berichtet. Glaube nicht das die für uns Minihügel hinbauen. Denke ehr das die Jungs BIG gehen wollen. Sind wir ehrlich, dazu haben wir nicht das Zeug. 
Sicher werden wir uns verbessern aber die meisten hier kommen im Schnitt zum 3 Dirt in MG. Du bist im Schnitt nicht enthalten  DAnn läge er evtl. bei 4  

Oder sehe ich das falsch

Können uns nat. unter dem Motto echte Beginner mal bewerben.


----------



## Sofax (31. März 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Sofax aufgabeln. Wie wäre es am Degerlocher Fernsehturm oder bei der Ruhbank ?



hm, wenns sein muss komm ich hin...
lieber wär mir ne S-Bahn-Station wo ich ganz gut hinkomme: Uni?
oder ich fahr die Zacke hoch nach Dähgrloch


----------



## sms (31. März 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> hm, wenns sein muss komm ich hin...
> lieber wär mir ne S-Bahn-Station wo ich ganz gut hinkomme: Uni?
> oder ich fahr die Zacke hoch nach Dähgrloch


Oder du fährst mit der U7 ab z.B. Charlottenplatz bis zu mir...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sofax (31. März 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Oder du fährst mit der U7 ab z.B. Charlottenplatz bis zu mir...?



ja natürlich das geht auch   Schemppstr.?? schick mir mal deine Adresse


----------



## Sofax (31. März 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> Laut den Diversen Wildbad Threads, lagen am WE noch Schneehaufen und Bäume auf der Strecke. Werde dieses WE glaube noch nicht fahren.
> Also ich meine den BikerX



heist das: 
1. "Werde dieses WE glaube noch nicht fahren. Also ich meine den BikerX" (d.h. du wirst nicht auf dem BikerX fahren sondern nur auf dem DH oder sonst wo in Wildbad) oder 
2. "Werde dieses WE glaube noch nicht fahren!" (und schon gar nicht in Bad Wildbad) "Also ich meine auf dem BikerX liegen noch Schneehaufen und Bäume"


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. März 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> heist das:
> 1. "Werde dieses WE glaube noch nicht fahren. Also ich meine den BikerX" (d.h. du wirst nicht auf dem BikerX fahren sondern nur auf dem DH oder sonst wo in Wildbad) oder
> 2. "Werde dieses WE glaube noch nicht fahren!" (und schon gar nicht in Bad Wildbad) "Also ich meine auf dem BikerX liegen noch Schneehaufen und Bäume"


 
    
Uii Uiii Uiii
Wenn, wollte ich Biker x fahren. Mir hat es zu sehr geregnet und allen die sagen auf dem DH isses nicht Matschig glaub ich mal nicht  
Hab mich schon dort schon wegen  MAtsch gelegt. 
Auf dem Biker x liegen Bäume und Schnee. Gut Schnee evtl. nun nicht mehr.
So war die Aussage einiger Leute die Ostern dort waren. 
Auch war im Post vom Zerg, Zitat Stada, nicht gesagt, dass der Biker x fertig ist. Auch hab ich Samstag keine Zeit nach WB auf den Biker x zu fahren  
Selbst wenn ich wöllte.
Werde ggf. hier ne Runde drehen. DAs wird aber ehr Pfui als hui


----------



## dangerousD (31. März 2005)

@Dirt-Zweifler

Wir sollten uns dort einfach mal anmelden. Die Jungs haben immerhin Ahnung von den Sachen, die sie da anbieten... wenn unser Konzept stimmt, dann werden die auch nicht nein sagen. Und "Dirt" heißt nicht zwangsläufig "Mega-Doubles"... das können doch auch Tables sein, immerhin haben wir genug Erde. Und wenn wir dann noch erwähnen, daß es auch Holz gibt, ist das sicher ein Extra-Ansporn für die Digger. Wir haben von Anfang an gesagt, daß die Strecke auch ein paar Herausforderungen enthalten soll. So wird es eben nicht langweilig, und man geht gern hin - zum Üben. Ziel sollten Sprünge in verschiedenen Dimensionen, ein paar schöne Anlieger und Holzbrücken sein. Wenn ihr nur einen Kinder-Übungs-Parcours errichten wollt, sagt rechtzeitig Bescheid. Dann klinke ich mich nämlich aus...


----------



## torte (31. März 2005)

> Opening im Northwave Bikepark am Ostersamstag
> 
> Der Northwave Bikepark Bad Wildbad eröffnet am Karfreitag (25. März 2005) wieder seine Pforten. Am Samstag 26.03. findet das FUN DUAL RACE statt.
> Anmeldung hier...
> ...



gefunden http://www.radsportakademie.de/index0.html 

Also ich würde ja auche gerne mal in WB fahren. Allerdings kommen für mein  Material und mein bescheidenes können nur der BikerX in Frage... und wenn dann der dann nicht zuu befahren ist   

Verdammicht, ich will wieder fahren   

Wie schaut es HEUTE bei euch aus ? Hat jemand lust auf ne Runde ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. März 2005)

@Danger 

Was ist denn mit Dir jetzt los  


> "Dirt" heißt nicht zwangsläufig "Mega-Doubles"


Hab ich nicht behauptet. Wir alle haben uns auf einen ehr schnelleren oder Race´igeren Kurs geeignet. Wie Du selbst bereits mal sagtest, Dirts haben einen steileren Absprung und eine steilere Landung. Wir haben uns auf Längere Anfahrten und Landungen geeinigt.


> wenn wir dann noch erwähnen, daß es auch Holz gibt, ist das sicher ein Extra-Ansporn für die Digger.


Nix dagegen. Fänd´s gut, wenn das Eindruck macht. 


> Wir haben von Anfang an gesagt, daß die Strecke auch ein paar Herausforderungen enthalten soll. So wird es eben nicht langweilig, und man geht gern hin - zum Üben. Ziel sollten Sprünge in verschiedenen Dimensionen, ein paar schöne Anlieger und Holzbrücken sein.


Was anderes behauptet hier niemand. Wenn uns jemand dabei hilft, umso besser. Ich hab ja gesagt das ich eine Bewerbung nicht dumm finde.
Es gibt hier genügend Leute, die das was wir bisher vorhatten als 





> Herausforderungen


 ansehen.
Mir z.B. wird beim 5m Table vorerst nicht langweilig und ich werde gerne zum üben dort sein. Auch haben wir Holzbrücken und dergleichen geplant oder ist Dir das entfallen?



> Wenn ihr nur einen Kinder-Übungs-Parcours errichten wollt, sagt rechtzeitig Bescheid. Dann klinke ich mich nämlich aus...


Bis Du diesen Artikel gelesen hast, war unsere Planung, an der Du beteiligt warst, völlig in Ordnung. Es ei denn Du hast einen Kinder-Übungs-Parcours mit entworfen.
Was Koni 


			
				Koni schrieb:
			
		

> Im Prinzip nicht schlecht, aber vielleicht etwas sehr Dirtlastig. Wir haben ja nicht vor einen Dirtpark zu bauen, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


 und ich sagen wollen, im Artikel steht halt 


			
				Digger schrieb:
			
		

> *Dirtbike-Szene in Deutschland auf die Doubles helfen.*


.

Keiner hat was gegen ein paar Dirt´s. Wie Koni auch schon sagte, wir wollten halt keinen Park davon bauen.


Fazit:
Bewerben kann man sich ja mal. Allerdings sollten wir uns demnächst mal auf eine Richtung einigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. März 2005)

Böblingen

Wenn ich den Ra richtig verstanden habe, wird das mit dem Radlader nix da dieser ja mit der enormen Erdlieferung im Zusammenhang stand und das Unternehmen nicht mit seinen Fahrzeugen auf´s Gelände kommt. Erde wird dann ja per Container geliefert und wir müssen die dann ja so wie es aussieht per Hand bewegen. Das hat dann nat. auch Auswirkungen auf unseren Rampenkompromiss. Der tieflader sollte ja aufschieben und wir wollten dann drauf bauen. Wird ja so wie es aussieht nix.
Wir müssen uns deshalb auch wieder Gedanken um die Rampe machen. 

Ich denke, dass wir uns baldmögl. nochmal treffen sollten um das alles zu regeln.
Schließlich wollen wir fahren und nicht das ganze Jahr bauen. Es gibt auch noch anderes zu tun.

Es wäre schön ,wenn sich nicht nur 2 Leute dazu melden würden.
Evtl. hat der HOLK ja neue Info´s.


----------



## zerg10 (31. März 2005)

@BB-Bauer
Lasst uns doch einfach mal bewerben, zur Not zwingen wir halt den Baggerfahrer "unsere" Lines zu bauen...

@Wildbader
Ich lass' mich am Samstag mal überraschen, der Park hat offen, heute u. morgen isses da trocken u. deshalb könnte der BikerX (u. die Spur vom Schlepplift) evtl. fertig sein. Wenn nicht, hat es halt nur 'ne Halbtageskarte gekostet.

@Sofax u. Schwan
Treffpunkt Haltestelle Schemppstrasse wäre prima, dann treffen wir uns da, dann müssen wir nur einmal laden. Händi-Nr haben wir ja ...


----------



## sms (31. März 2005)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schaut es HEUTE bei euch aus ? Hat jemand lust auf ne Runde ?


Ja,
wie schon angekündigt, 
werde ich versuchen, mich heute richtig einzuschlammen.
Ich plane so 17-18 Uhr an der Stelle zu sein.
(melde mich noochmal bei dir per Telefon).


----------



## mantra (31. März 2005)

@Dirk: Ich denke auf jeden Fall dass das Last einer der geilsten, wenn nicht sogar DER GEILSTE deutsche Rahmen ist. Ich hoffe, dass ich mal in die Verlegenheit komme ne kleine Runde zu drehen!

@Mike: Ich würde mal in einen größeren Schraubenladen gehen. Die führen normalerweise auch alle gängigen Zollschrauben! Ich muss sowieso nächste Woche ein paar Schrauben für mein Bike kaufen, dann kann ich mal nachfragen.

@Koni: Wann willst Du denn nach Wildbad? Ich bin ca. ab dem 04.04. wieder in Stuggi und würde evtl. mitkommen.

@Björn: Von wann bis wann bist Du denn in Berlin?

MfG Robert


----------



## sms (31. März 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Sofax u. Schwan
> Treffpunkt Haltestelle Schemppstrasse wäre prima, dann treffen wir uns da, dann müssen wir nur einmal laden. Händi-Nr haben wir ja ...


Nö,
du holst mich direkt zu Hause ab   ,
Sofax kommt auch zu mir.
Du kriegst noch eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung.


----------



## dangerousD (31. März 2005)

@steppi
Die bisherige Planung ist mir doch bekannt  wollte halt nur mit Nachdruck klarstellen, daß eine Bewerbung bei den Diggern ganz sinnig wäre. Allein schon wegen dem Barbecue, daß es nach getaner Arbeit gibt  Und bitte demnächst mehr Vorsicht bei Begriffen wie "race-lastig" und so... Ich glaube, wir verstehen uns  

Ich bin halt der Meinung, daß die Jungs uns ziemlich schnell einen ansehnlichen Parcours hinzaubern könnten. Das wäre ja für alle von Nutzen, denn wir wollen ja nicht nur bauen, sondern auch fahren  Und Dirt hin oder her, unser Park wird einmalig! So. Basta.


----------



## Sofax (31. März 2005)

@zerg
off-forum hab ich mittlerweile eine recht gute Anfahrtsbeschreibung zu Schwandalein bekommen (    ). D.h. wir können uns gerne dort treffen, dann kannst du auch *gegen 13:00 * losfahren und ich bin schon da! (komme 12:51 an!) oder wir machen gleich an der Schemppstr. aus. Sag an, wie hättest du's gern?

@BB
Bewerben find ich gut - ablehen können die Digger ja immernoch! Und außerdem gibts gleich ein BBQ dazu 



 
Abgesehen davon kapier ich nicht wirklich, weshalb der Tieflader so viel mit der Rampe zu tun haben soll. Deshalb bin ich auch für eine Informationsrunde. Vielleicht können wir mit Spezialerlaubnis vom Vorstand ja auch den Zaun vorübergehend weiter öffnen sodass auch viel Erde gut dort hoch kommt (müssten wir im Anschluss halt Zaun und Gelände wohl wieder aufforsten)! Oder wir kriegen woanders her einen Radlader organisiert, mit dem wir ordentlich rumräumen können.


----------



## zerg10 (31. März 2005)

@Sofax u. Schwan
Okay, werde dann irgendwann zwischen 13:00 - 13:15 an der Schemppstrasse warten. Sonst verfahr' ich mich wieder u. wir verlieren kostbare Zeit   

@Böblinger
Gebe dem Sofax recht, Treffen wäre gut, mir fehlt noch immer das Antragsformular u. dann können wir über alles reden, bevor hier alles missverstanden wird ...


----------



## Koeni (31. März 2005)

mantra schrieb:
			
		

> Koni: Wann willst Du denn nach Wildbad? Ich bin ca. ab dem 04.04. wieder in Stuggi und würde evtl. mitkommen.



Ich hab vom 05.-08.04 Prüfung und wäre dann ab 11.04 irgendwo im Park unterwegs(wenn offen Todtnau, sonst Wildbad)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. März 2005)

@Danger 



> Die bisherige Planung ist mir doch bekannt


Das Gefühl hatte ich gerade nicht. 
Und dem ein oder anderen ging es evtl. auch so. Meldet sich nur keiner.



> mit Nachdruck klarstellen


Dann hättest Du Dich auch anders ausdrücken können. Es kamen 2 Bedenken wegen Dirtlastig. Da hättest Du nicht gleich mit Kinder... und ausklinken kommen müssen.


> Ich bin halt der Meinung, daß die Jungs uns ziemlich schnell einen ansehnlichen Parcours hinzaubern könnten.


Völlig Deiner Meinung. Wie gesagt ich hatte auch daran gedacht.



> Vorsicht bei Begriffen wie "race-lastig" und so... Ich glaube, wir verstehen uns


Hatte den Begriff noch aus der Planungsphase im Gedächtniss.
Wäre Flow´ig besser  oder ist "Kurs welcher in mittlerer Geschwindigkeit von einem geübten Fahrer gut zu bewältigen ist" besser.  

Aber, das ist jetzt nicht ironisch gemeint, mich würde der richtige Begriff für die Streckenbeschreibung schon interessieren. 



> So. Basta.


  


@all
Wann wollen wir uns treffen. Sollten das in BB tun und mal nach dem Zaun schauen. Da geht sicher was.

@Mantra
Danke schonmal.
Muss mal nachfragen. Evtl. kann man die sogar bei Bikeaction nachbestellen.
So sagten die Jungs vom Floater seinem Link.
Da gibt es übrigens echt schöne Lenkerendkappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (31. März 2005)

@BB
Kein Radlader wär halt schon schei$e. Das würde richtig viel Arbeit bedeuten.
Ich hab zwar Bock zum Schaufeln, aber am Wochenende werde ich oft im Bikepark sein. Davon bekomm ich lieber Muskelkater in den Armen als vom Buddeln  .

==> Ich würde lieber unter der Woche abends buddeln


----------



## torte (31. März 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Ja,
> wie schon angekündigt,
> werde ich versuchen, mich heute richtig einzuschlammen.
> Ich plane so 17-18 Uhr an der Stelle zu sein.
> (melde mich noochmal bei dir per Telefon).




Wie wo was    Stelle   

Ich hab heut vermutlich kein Auto und muss daher vermutlich in Sifi starten   

Wenn ich nun aber wieder Uni sage werde ich vermutlich Schläge von dir bekommen      *duck*

Hab ja keinen Plan von wo du anreisen musst, aber is die Solitude evtl. ein Kompromiss ?


----------



## Sofax (31. März 2005)

@schwandalein+torte
sagt mal bescheid, wo und wann ihr euch zusammenfindet - viell. komm ich mit


----------



## sms (31. März 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Ja,
> wie schon angekündigt,
> werde ich versuchen, mich heute richtig einzuschlammen.
> Ich plane so 17-18 Uhr an der Stelle zu sein.
> (melde mich noochmal bei dir per Telefon).


Für mich bleibt es dabei.


----------



## driver79 (31. März 2005)

@ koni

da du ja mal vorhattest in todtnau auch unter der woche zu fahren, wollt ich nur mal sagen, dass erst ab mai unter der woche auf ist. ob das für den shop und den lift gilt weis ich allerdings nicht.

@ bb

bewerben schadet nicht. mehr wie nein sagen können sie ja nicht. und andersherum würd sich von uns bestimmt keiner beschweren, vorrausgesetzt die buddeln nach unseren plänen. hab mir das in der rider noch nicht so genau durchgelesen. bin der meinung, wenn es nicht zu viel aufwand is sollten wir uns bewerben. 
bei nem treffen bin ich dabei.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (31. März 2005)

dann will ich mich auch mal kurz zu Worte melden. 

Hab gestern noch mal mit dem Bernd Schittehelm gesprochen hier die Zusammenfassung: der Containerdienst liefert nach und nach die Erde, anfangen soll er mit dem Starhügel. Sobald sich da was tut werde ich benachrichtigt. Wir wollen versuchen von der Stadt BB mal einen Rüttler auszuleihen um die Erde zu festigen. 
Der Bernd hat uns noch weiter Balken 10 x 16 cm und ca. 4 m Lang besorgt. 
Bewerben beim Digger wäre ich auch dabei. 

Ich muß nächst Woche geschäftlich nach Gallien und wir nutzen die Gelegenheit und fahren schon am Wochenende rüber. 
Ich bin also wahrscheinlich erst wieder ab 11.04 online. 

Grüsse und viel Spaß in Wildbad usw. 

ra.


----------



## Koeni (31. März 2005)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> @ koni
> 
> da du ja mal vorhattest in todtnau auch unter der woche zu fahren, wollt ich nur mal sagen, dass erst ab mai unter der woche auf ist. ob das für den shop und den lift gilt weis ich allerdings nicht.



Naja, dann wohl doch Wildbad und dann am Wochenende(16./17.04) Todtnau?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. März 2005)

Wer übernimmt das mit der Bewerbung? Freiwilliger vor.  
Danger Du?

@Todtnau
Wenn nix dazwischen kommt, bin ich mit dabei. "Ganz doll freu"

@ra.
Grüße an Bernd und ein fettes Lob! 


@Sofax und Schwandalein
Wie wars bei Euch. War hier kurzfristig ne kleine Runde drehen. Botnang und Krumbach. War das ein Dreck   Das BIke ist kaum zu erkennen. Ich wars auch kaum.  Jetzt kann ich auch sagen warum Krumbach das Wort "Bach" beinhaltet
Der Trail war zu 50% ein bäch´le.


----------



## sms (31. März 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Sofax und Schwandalein
> Wie wars bei Euch. War hier kurzfristig ne kleine Runde drehen. Botnang und Krumbach. War das ein Dreck   Das BIke ist kaum zu erkennen. Ich wars auch kaum.  Jetzt kann ich auch sagen warum Krumbach das Wort "Bach" beinhaltet
> Der Trail war zu 50% ein bäch´le.


Hmm,
ich habe heute gelernt, das ein komplett eingeschlammtes Stinky farblich fast Dee-Lux aussieht...      




(draufklicken und es wird größer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (31. März 2005)

Nachtrag Tourenbericht heute:

Also das, was von der ehmaligen Kickerstrecke übriggeblieben ist, ist bei diesen Bodenbedingungen nicht *begehbar* und nur äuserst schwer befahrbar (Stichwort _*Feinmotorik*_ <- das gefällt mir)   .

Der Dürrbach ist auch mit fast 20 kg zu durchwalzen, allerdings sehr tief und anstrengend.



Doch jetzt haltet euch fest was ich später noch entdeckt habe:

Was ist das?
Es ist geschätzte 4 Meter lang, 
endet in gemessenen 1,2 Meter Höhe,
besteht aus sehr solide zusammengenageltem Holz
und macht den Förster sauer, wenn er es sieht?     

Und damit das Ding da, wo es steht, noch länger steht, gibts den Standort nur auf Wunsch per pm ans schwandalein.


----------



## dangerousD (31. März 2005)

@steppi
Da ich den Vorschlag gemacht habe, kann ich uns auch bewerben  Brauche nur mal ein paar gute Bilder vom Gelände, am besten gleich digital. Wer kann mir die zügig liefern? Zur Info: die Jungs würden dann - im Fall des Falles - ab Juni anrücken. Alles klar?! Bis dahin können wir uns ja schon mal versuchen...

@sofax
Den Radlader brauchen wir nicht nur für den Starthügel  ... alles andere läßt sich mit so einem Maschinchen halt auch besser - und vor allem schneller -shapen.


----------



## Sofax (31. März 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> @BB
> Abgesehen davon kapier ich nicht wirklich, weshalb der Tieflader so viel mit der Rampe zu tun haben soll. Deshalb bin ich auch für eine Informationsrunde. Vielleicht können wir mit Spezialerlaubnis vom Vorstand ja auch den Zaun vorübergehend weiter öffnen sodass auch viel Erde gut dort hoch kommt (müssten wir im Anschluss halt Zaun und Gelände wohl wieder aufforsten)! Oder wir kriegen woanders her einen Radlader organisiert, mit dem wir ordentlich rumräumen können.



@DD
mein bisheriger Stand war der, dass die, die mit dem Tieflader anrücken würden, auch einen Radlader hätten und uns damit die Erde gleich vorshapen würden. Oder lieg ich da falsch? Vielleicht habe ich mich aber auch etwas zu kryptisch ausgedrückt? Daher nochmal der gesamte Gedanke hier etwas ausführlicher:
Wenn jetzt diese Tieflader-Erde-anliefer-Möglichkeit wegen zu kleiner Zufahrtmöglichkeit zum Gelände ausscheiden soll und wir deshalb gleich die Starthügel-Erhöhungs-Option wieder in Frage stellen wollen, dann frag ich mich, ob es nicht sinnvoller ist, den Zaun mal etwas abzubauen, per Tieflader reinzufahren, Radlader zur Verfügung zu haben und bevor wir eine Schaufel in die Hand nehmen müssen die Erde schon vorgeshaped zu haben. Falls es aber daran liegt, das die Tieflader-Radlader-Option aus anderen Gründen ausscheidet, dann wollte ich nochmal anregen uns vielleicht doch noch mehr um einen Radlader zu bemühen, mit dem wir die in diesem Fall ja per Kipper angelieferte Erde doch noch auf den Starthügel hoch zu bekommen und damit nicht wieder andere Starttürme, etc.... , in Erwägung ziehen zu müssen.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: ich bin dafür, dass wir uns treffen und über unsere Alternativen sprechen!

@Schwanda, Steppi
ich weiss schon, weshalb ich mich heute noch nicht wieder aufs Bike geschwungen habe und nochmal ne Runde im Matsch laufen war. Da sind jetzt wenigstens nur meine Schuhe verschlammt


----------



## Floater (1. April 2005)

@ dirk was ist eigentlich mit deinem roten flitzer passiert? 
bist wieder in westdeutschland? nehme morgen sicherheitshalber die klemme mit auf arbeit, wenn du auf arbeit bist kannst ja ne sms schreiben.
@bb
rüttler ist sicher gut, vielleicht kriegen wir ja auch ne dieselwalze(so wie sie in kw-heim immer in kaputt rumstand)
und für den feinschliff könnt ich zb auch ne handwalze und stampfer organisieren
aber vielleicht sollten wir erst mal zum grobschliff kommen


----------



## zerg10 (1. April 2005)

So, Moin zusammem,

glaubt mir, es ist morgens immer noch recht frisch im Wald.  Vorüber ich allerdings richtig  :kotz: könnte, war der dämliche Cannondalefahrer, der zwar blöd glotzen, aber nicht grüßen konnte ...

Wer ist denn am Samstag noch dabei, wenn's nach Wildbad geht ?  Torte ? Andere Sattelstütze rein u. ab geht's. Floater ? Danger ? Oder ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. April 2005)

@sofax

Das mit dem Zaun hab ich mir mal überlegt. Weis nur leider nicht wie der in BB aussieht. Man könnte, so meine Theorie Ansätze, den Pfosten zwischen 2 Feldern sauber abflexen. Ein passendes Rohr kaufen, welches in den Pfosten passt,dort rein Kleben bzw. anheften. Dann könnte man diesen Pfosten Mobil machen. Dann brauchen wir noch diverse "Zaunverbinder". Dann könnte man den Zaun immer links und rechts vom Pfosten lösen, den Pfosten herausnehmen und das auch wieder zügig schließen. Das sollten wir evtl. schnellstmöglich auf Durchführbarkeit prüfen und natürlich auf Verständniss vom RKV hoffen. 
Wäre echt schade wenn der Bauigel mit seinem Radlader vondennen ziehen würde. Kann mir das mit dem Container und dem Starthügel nicht so recht vorstellen.Am Anfang schon. Aber wenn das etwas höher wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (1. April 2005)

@zerg

Wildbad fällt für mich aus, gehe nach MG am Sonntag. Samstag leider keine Zeit...

@Zaun
Könnte man so machen, wie der Steppi sagt. Nur ist unser Verbinungsmann Holk bis zum 11. nicht da...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. April 2005)

Falls das mit dem Bauigel nix wird:

hab ich mal kurz nach nem Baumaschinenverleih geschaut. 

Volumen Radlader 0,8m³
Im Schnitt ca. 125 Euro/Tag
Versicherung  ca. 10 Euro
Selbstbeteiligung bei Kundenverschulden 2560 Euro. 
Mann braucht auch nur einen normalen Autoführerschein.

Wenn die Erde da liegt wo wir es markiert haben, könnten wir das sicher an einem Tag in die Grobe Form bringen.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (1. April 2005)

das größte Problem ist, dass der Wolfgang für ca. ein Monat in der Reha und somit für mich auch nicht ansprechbar ist. Die Idee mit dem Zaun haben wir (Thomas und ich ) uns auch schon überlegt.
Mir hat auch nicht gefallen, dass der Wolfgang diese ganze Diskussion (sowohl mit den Bauigeln wie auch mit dem Container-Dienst) ohne mich (bzw. natürlich uns) gemacht hat. Da werde ich ihn auch noch mal drauf ansprechen. Das bringt uns aber im Moment nicht viel. 

Das Radlader angebot vom Steppi hört sich aber auch gut an. Zur not hätte ich auch noch den LKW-Führerschein. 

evtl. hab ich in Gallien auch ein Internetzugang und kann dann fleißig posten. 

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. April 2005)

@ra. "falls noch da"

Wenn der Container die Erde bringt, ist das dann ein anderer "Lieferant"? Oder ist das auch die Erde von dem Bauigel? Wenn auch vom BAuigel, dann dauert´s zwar länger, aber er kann ja trotzdem mit dem Radlader kommen. Die Erde isser ja dann trotzdem los. Oder wie ist da der Zusammenhang?


----------



## torte (1. April 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist denn am Samstag noch dabei, wenn's nach Wildbad geht ?  Torte ? Andere Sattelstütze rein u. ab geht's. Floater ? Danger ? Oder ?



Gern   Kann (zu 95%) auch noch nen Platz in meinem auto anbieten. (Werd heut noch nen Kumpel fragen ob er sich nach WB traut    )

Sollen wir uns dann dort treffen, oder wie, oder wo, oder was ? Und vor allem WANN   

So, ich schwing mich nun gleich aufs Rad und sau es heute noch mal ein


----------



## zerg10 (1. April 2005)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> Gern   Kann (zu 95%) auch noch nen Platz in meinem auto anbieten. (Werd heut noch nen Kumpel fragen ob er sich nach WB traut    )
> 
> Sollen wir uns dann dort treffen, oder wie, oder wo, oder was ? Und vor allem WANN
> 
> So, ich schwing mich nun gleich aufs Rad und sau es heute noch mal ein



Wir fahren so gegen 13:00 beim Schwan los, werden also zwischen 14:00 u. 14:30 in BW sein. Mich findest Du beim Dual oder beim BikerX, die beiden anderen werden wohl DH fahren. Und falls Dein Kumpel sich nicht trauen sollte, ich hab' ein Beweisfoto von meinem 1.Besuch im Park, damals noch mit CC-Lenker u. Hörnchen ...


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (1. April 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @ra. "falls noch da"
> 
> Wenn der Container die Erde bringt, ist das dann ein anderer "Lieferant"? Oder ist das auch die Erde von dem Bauigel? Wenn auch vom BAuigel, dann dauert´s zwar länger, aber er kann ja trotzdem mit dem Radlader kommen. Die Erde isser ja dann trotzdem los. Oder wie ist da der Zusammenhang?



nein, das ist ein anderer Lieferant, sonst hast Du recht wäre das mit dem Radlader kein Problem.

a+
ra.


----------



## sms (1. April 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir fahren so gegen 13:00 beim Schwan los, werden also zwischen 14:00 u. 14:30 in BW sein. Mich findest Du beim Dual oder beim BikerX, die beiden anderen werden wohl DH fahren. Und falls Dein Kumpel sich nicht trauen sollte, ich hab' ein Beweisfoto von meinem 1.Besuch im Park, damals noch mit CC-Lenker u. Hörnchen ...


Von *gegen* 13:00 hat niemand was gesagt.
Pünktlich um 13:00 Uhr wurde verabredet!!!!
*Pünktlich* heist *5* Minuten vor der Zeit


----------



## Sofax (1. April 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> *Pünktlich* heist *5* Minuten vor der Zeit



ich denke *"pünktlich" * heisst hier bei uns im schwäbischen *"als erster"*!

kommt /you  eigentlich auch mit?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. April 2005)

Leider nicht. Wenn das Wetter sooooooo bleibt beneide ich Euch wahrscheinlich doch. 
Muss anderen Verpflichtungen nachgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (1. April 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke *"pünktlich" * heisst hier bei uns im schwäbischen *"als erster"*!
> 
> kommt /you  eigentlich auch mit?



Mal sehen wer am Samstag erster ist ...


----------



## Flameboy (1. April 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke *"pünktlich" * heisst hier bei uns im schwäbischen *"als erster"*!
> 
> kommt /you  eigentlich auch mit?



ichs chau zufällig in den sonntagsfahrer thread rein.. die rede is aber net von mir, oder? wenn doch, um was gehts?
Ich wars nicht....


----------



## zerg10 (1. April 2005)

Flameboy schrieb:
			
		

> ichs chau zufällig in den sonntagsfahrer thread rein.. die rede is aber net von mir, oder? wenn doch, um was gehts?
> Ich wars nicht....



Das ist ein Aprilscherz, musst einfach "/ you" in den Text einbauen u. dann wird Dein Benutzer an dieser Stelle eingeblendet .


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. April 2005)

Wie, ich bin jetzt garnicht der Gewinner des Award´s  

Und bekomme keine Rohloff.


----------



## Sofax (1. April 2005)

/you  ist der beste


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. April 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> Steppenwolf-RM ist der beste


 
Ich denke mal, Du hast für mich gestimmt.  Beim Award


----------



## Flameboy (1. April 2005)

und warum kommt bei 
	
	



```
/you
```
 ausgerechnet mein name? ich bin verwirrt...  


WTF ich sehe grad erst das ich den award gewonnen habe, ich blick nix mehr


----------



## zerg10 (1. April 2005)

Flameboy schrieb:
			
		

> und warum kommt bei
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is' wahrscheinlich Perl, PHP, Java- oder VB-Script. Der zieht sich Deinen Namen aus Deinem Profil u. zeigt ihn an. Das macht aber Dein Browser, nicht das Forum, d.h. jeder angemeldete User sieht seinen Namen an dieser Stelle.

Mann, Aprilscherze erklärt man eigentlich nicht


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. April 2005)

Habe eben eine MAil von Steppenwolf-RMerhalten. Bei Steppenwolf-RMist heute für alle ein Grillfest 

@sofax 

Und ich dachte Du hast mich wirklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (1. April 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> /you  ist der beste


Um was geht's? Verstehe grad nur Bahnhof... 
Ähhhhhhhh, Steppi! Bist Du noch ganz dicht  ??? Ich geh erst mal 'ne Runde die Trails abgrasen, bei bestem Frühlingswetter!
Greetz


----------



## Sofax (1. April 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Habe eben eine MAil von /you  erhalten. Bei /you  ist heute für alle ein Grillfest


  ich komme


----------



## Flameboy (1. April 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Is' wahrscheinlich Perl, PHP, Java- oder VB-Script. Der zieht sich Deinen Namen aus Deinem Profil u. zeigt ihn an. Das macht aber Dein Browser, nicht das Forum, d.h. jeder angemeldete User sieht seinen Namen an dieser Stelle.
> 
> Mann, Aprilscherze erklärt man eigentlich nicht



mein browser macht das schon auch, ich habs ja extra als Code geschrieben das man das You sieht 

Ich hab auch grad erst gepeilt das es n april scherz sit, dabei hab ich heute doch schon selbst leute verarscht

shit 
*verkriech*


----------



## Flameboy (1. April 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> ich komme



ihr wisst agrnicht wo ich wohne, mein ort ist groooossssss *versteck*


----------



## sms (1. April 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> Schwandalein ist der beste


Man ist nur dann ein Superheld,
wenn man sich selbst für super hält.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. April 2005)

beat schrieb:
			
		

> Ähhhhhhhh, Steppi! Bist Du noch ganz dicht  ???
> Greetz


 

Ahh wa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (1. April 2005)

mal was ganz anderes, was hier eigentlich gar nicht reingehört.  

werd morgen vormittag nach ES fahren. bin ab ca 10 uhr da.


----------



## boerni (1. April 2005)

hi,
hat sich ja einiges getan.
an die bewerbung hatt ich auch schon gedacht und bin sogar schon ein schritt weiter. (glaub ich zumindest). ich hab schon meine unbegrenzten beziehungen spielen lassen    und einen sehr kreativen kopf für die sache angagiert. dieser kopf kommt selbst aus der extremsport sparte und studiert irgendetwas mit film an einer filmhochschule. werde mich mit ihm demnächst mal treffen. er hat schon diverse snow- und skivideos gedreht. werde dann hier von diesem treffen berichten.

@robert
ich werde am mittwoch nach berlin fahren und am sonntag wieder zurück kommen.

@sonntag
dirk ich werde auch in mg vorbeischauen wenn ich darf  
hab jetzt sogar wieder ien auto.

also biss denne
björn


----------



## sms (2. April 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist das?
> Es ist geschätzte 4 Meter lang,
> endet in gemessenen 1,2 Meter Höhe,
> besteht aus sehr solide zusammengenageltem Holz
> ...


Siehe Post #6462.
(ging warscheinlich im 1.Aprilscherz unter?? )


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. April 2005)

@schwan...

Gibts da sowas wie nen Landehügel? Oder ins Flat?
Evtl. kannst mir ja ne pm schicken. Oder wir fahren mal hin. Aber ab Dienstag regnets wieder.


----------



## Koeni (2. April 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist geschätzte 4 Meter lang,
> endet in gemessenen 1,2 Meter Höhe,
> besteht aus sehr solide zusammengenageltem Holz
> und macht den Förster sauer, wenn er es sieht?



Junge junge, 1,2m, da rutscht einem ja fast das Herz inne Hose rinne  .  . Taugt  doch nix, oder ist dahinter ein Hang zum Reinhüpfen?

@DD
Willingen 03.-05.06? Ich nehm den Platz in deinem Zimmer


----------



## dangerousD (2. April 2005)

@koni
Hey, das hört sich doch gut an... muß ich also doch nicht allein fahren. Das wird sicher lustig!  

Ach ja... 1,2m sind natürlich so eine Sache. Wenn darunter nochmal zwei Meter Luft sind, würde ich es als heftig bezeichnen  . Ansonsten isses doch nur eine eher kleine Stufe  Da hüpf' ich Euch auch mit meinem No-Suspension-Dirt-Bike runter...  Aber immerhin hat sich jemand getraut und was gebaut. Das verdient Lob und Anerkennung. Und das meine ich ernst! An den unbekannten Erbauer: Respekt! 

Apropos Dirt-Bike:

Bin morgen (also am Sonntag) mit dem krassen  Jakob in Markgröningen. Schätze, so ab eins etwa... Wer Bock hat, soll kommen. Wetter ist ja wie gemacht für's Dreckspringen und Pigmente haschen 
...und nicht zuletzt weil der Björn wieder ein Auto hat, ist er natürlich ein gern gesehener Gast! Hoffe, wir sehen uns dann morgen...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. April 2005)

Ich will mal hoffen, dass noch viele BikeR aus ganz D nach Willingen fahren.
Dann ist nähmlich in B-Mais FREIE FAHRT FÜR FREIE BIKER


----------



## boerni (2. April 2005)

wegen morgen
ich komm auf jeden fall. also wer aus stuttgart auch bock hat den kann ich mitnehmen  

also bis morgen


----------



## zerg10 (2. April 2005)

So, sind zurück aus Wildbad, oder soll ich besser sagen aus Big Hit-Hausen. Jedes dritte Bike heute war nämlich ein Big Hit mit 'ner 888. So ist der Sofax in der Menge untergegangen, trotz 3'' Gazza   

Ansonsten war's recht witzig, das grösste Abenteuer war der Schlepplift, da hat's heute alle mindestens einmal rausgehauen. Gegen 18:00 waren dann allerdings die grössten Löcher zu. Also haben die, die morgen fahren mehr Glück.

BikerX war ganz okay, allerdings sind ein paar Sprünge komisch geshapt, die werfen einem das Hinterrad hoch   Hab' dafür eine geile Art gesehen, wie man das Labyrinth abkürzen kann. 

Und zu sehen gab's ein echtes M3 mit 'ner 2006er Manitou (Travis oder so).

So, gehe jetzt erstmal duschen...

P.S.: Einziger Verlust war ein Schaltauge am Kona


----------



## sms (2. April 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Einziger Verlust war ein Schaltauge am Kona


Nuja, wenigstens wars bei der letzten Abfahrt....   
Aber lustig wars trotzdem.

Ach ja, danke an den Fahrer-Zerg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (2. April 2005)

@Wildbader
Wie sieht denn der DH aus? Wurde was gemacht, oder isser wie letztes Jahr?


----------



## torte (3. April 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> das grösste Abenteuer war der Schlepplift, da hat's heute alle mindestens einmal rausgehauen.



  Eher mindestens 3x   



			
				zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> BikerX war ganz okay, allerdings sind ein paar Sprünge komisch geshapt, die werfen einem das Hinterrad hoch



Japp, was sollte der Mist ? Hab unten an dem "Aushebler" mehrfach nen NoseWheelie gemacht    Hab immer drauf gewartet das es übern Lenker geht.   



			
				zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab' dafür eine geile Art gesehen, wie man das Labyrinth abkürzen kann.



  Der Junge hatte den Bogen raus... huiiiiii   aber wehe der Sprung hätte nicht 100%ig gepasst..... KABUMS

Also ich fand wieder richtig spassig heute... und morgen tut mir mit Sicherheit das Knie vom Liften weh   

Auf dem Rückweg hatte ich dann wohl auch "eure" Autobahnauffahrt. Aber durch halb PF musste ich dann doch wieder durch


----------



## Sofax (3. April 2005)

Ja, Spaß gemacht hats definitiv  das wird noch lange nicht langweilig dort. Übrigens waren dort nicht nur ein drittel bighits unterwegs sondern noch fast 2/3 Santa Cruz' (außer noch je ein Kona, Spezialized, Dualfaces  ). Einzigartig war dann ja eigentlich nur noch mein 3"er  



			
				Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Wildbader
> Wie sieht denn der DH aus? Wurde was gemacht, oder isser wie letztes Jahr?


da ich vorher noch nicht in Wildbad war kann ich nichts über den Vergleich zu vorher sagen! Jedenfalls fand ich beide DHs schwieriger als in Todtnau. Da wir sie jeweils nur einmal gefahren sind, wars auch nicht so richtig flüssig und ich habe an einigen Hindernissen erstmal angehalten und sie mir angeguckt bevor ich sie (oder den chickenway) gefahren bin.

@zerg, schwanda
war dann letztendlich auch um 10 nach 9 zuhause: als die U kam hat der Fahrkartenautomat sich noch überlegt, meine Euromünze nicht zu nehmen und sich dann zu überlegen, dass der Druck solange dauert, bis die U wieder weg ist ...   Danach hatte ich dann zwar ne Karte aber keine U mehr (15min!) Also bin ich doch ganz gebiked, von Degerloch runter dann schon im Dunkeln. Hab aber dann breite Wege genommen. zerg, du kriegst noch einen Fahrtgeldbeitrag, sag mal bescheid (*2l*/100km * 200km * 1,20 Euro/l / 3Pers. = 1,60 Eur/Person - ist doch richtig, oder?   )

Hat jemand heute Lust auf ne gemütliche Tour über die Solitude Trails? Ich schlag mal wieder Uniteich als Treffpunkt vor. 13:00 - wer ist dabei?


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (3. April 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Wildbader
> Wie sieht denn der DH aus? Wurde was gemacht, oder isser wie letztes Jahr?



Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass sich der Zustand ggü. dem Vorjahr  verschlimmert hat. Wurde von anderen auch so bestätigt.


MfG

Walde


----------



## sms (3. April 2005)

@ zerg

Meld dich mal bei mir, wenn du mal wieder mit dem Rad von der Arbeit heimfährst.
Dann zeig ich dir meinen kleinen aber feinen Haustrail,
der is allemal besser als die Eichenheinautobahn und für dein Votec bestens geeignet.


----------



## zerg10 (3. April 2005)

@Schwan
Wollte evtl. morgen mit den Bike zur Arbeit u. zurück. Je nach Gemütszustand u. Verfassung nehm' ich dafür sogar das kleine Weisse ... 
Können ja telefonieren.

@Danger
Sorry, war am Freitag schon um 15:00 weg u. hab' gerade erst das mit der Feder gelesen. Schick' mir beim nächsten Mal einfach 'ne SMS o. wir fahren zusammen nach BW.


----------



## Koeni (3. April 2005)

Überlegt mal, ob jemand von Euch am Samstag nach Wildbad will.
Ich hab am Fr die letzte Prüfung und hoffe, dass ich am Samstag mittag wieder nüchtern bin. Wenn ich das schaffe will ich heizen


----------



## zerg10 (4. April 2005)

@Koeni
Dann drück' ich Dir mal die Daumen...

@All
Wie wäre es am Mittwochnachmittag mit 'ner gepflegten Ausfahrt ? Treffen am Uniteich u. dann den Klassiker ?


----------



## Sofax (4. April 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Überlegt mal, ob jemand von Euch am Samstag nach Wildbad will.
> Ich hab am Fr die letzte Prüfung und hoffe, dass ich am Samstag mittag wieder nüchtern bin. Wenn ich das schaffe will ich heizen



ich überleg' - wahrscheinlich mit positivem Ausgang  



			
				zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es am Mittwochnachmittag mit 'ner gepflegten Ausfahrt ? Treffen am Uniteich u. dann den Klassiker ?



ich bin dabei - falls das Wetter passt und wir frühestens um 17h abfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sofax (4. April 2005)

will jemand was bei bike-components mitbestellen? falls ja, bitte heute bescheid geben


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (4. April 2005)

Hallo Jungs, 
ich bin doch online hier, hqbe nur schwierigkeiten mit dem franz. Klavier (Tastatur). Ich war gestern auf einer BMX Strecke hier die war echt klasse und macht so richtig laune auf unsere eigene Strecke. Heute abed geh ich dann mal ein wenig in Paris streeten, mal sehen was hier so geht.

Gruesse 
ra.


----------



## Koeni (4. April 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> will jemand was bei bike-components mitbestellen? falls ja, bitte heute bescheid geben



Ja, ich brauch ein Shimano 105 Schaltwerk (2x9fach, schwarz). Gibt's in der Rennradrubrik(33,85). Meins ist im Eimer  .

Danke


----------



## sms (4. April 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> will jemand was bei bike-components mitbestellen? falls ja, bitte heute bescheid geben



Nein,
ich werde aber heute abend (20:00Uhr) bei Hibike bestellen.
Wer braucht was?


----------



## plusminus (4. April 2005)

Wo wir gerade dabei sind:
Werde die nächsten Tage bei Ebay mal 4 XT Ketten für 60 kaufen. Hat jemand von euch Interesse beim gleichen Händler zu bestellen?
Link: http://stores.ebay.de/BIKE-SPORT-Der-Radladen_W0QQcolZ2QQdirZQ2d1QQftidZ2QQtZkm

Kenne zwar die meisten hier nicht persönlich, aber ich denke man wird sich bei dem schönen Wetter der nächsten Monate sicherlich öfters mal sehen. Ansonsten würd ich die eventuelle Bestellung an den Holk weiterleiten und ihn zwingen es euch zu geben 

@Holk: Ich find das echt klasse, dass Du das machen würdest falls jemand mitbestellt!!!


----------



## Sofax (4. April 2005)

@Wildbad
ich komm Samstag mit (wenns Wetter passt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (4. April 2005)

@Wildbad
Habe vorhin mit Koni telefoniert, werde auch mit fahren. Wetter ist mir prinzipiell egal, nur in Strömen regnen sollte es nicht. Der DH wird eh' nicht schlammig


----------



## Sofax (4. April 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @Wildbad
> Habe vorhin mit Koni telefoniert, werde auch mit fahren. Wetter ist mir prinzipiell egal, nur in Strömen regnen sollte es nicht. Der DH wird eh' nicht schlammig



 
ich bin ja die DH's am Sa mal gefahren - und die sind, wenns nass ist, jedenfalls nicht meine Sache!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. April 2005)

Sollte es Freitag trocken sein, komme ich Samstag auch.


----------



## sms (5. April 2005)

Kann mir jemand ein Schaltauge leihen?     
( in Konis Richtung guck... )
Sind die beim Fahrradkaiser eigentlich be*loppt?





Verkaufen da Radels und haben keine Schaltaugen vorrätig!!     
Weder St-Feuerbach noch Schorndorf noch Böblingen!!!




Und dann meinte die am Telefon noch..... "Jooo, die müssen wir dann bestellen, das letzte mal hat das 8 Wochen gedauert"


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (5. April 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte es Freitag trocken sein, komme ich Samstag auch.




und was ist wenn es Samstag morgen regnet?????  

Grüsse 
ra?


----------



## dangerousD (5. April 2005)

Mensch Holk, daß Du so sarkastisch bist...  Gefällt mir   Wie war Paris bei Nacht denn so? Dunkel? 


Bin im Übrigen heute so ab 17 Uhr mit dem Chris in Esslingen, falls jemand Lust haben sollte...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. April 2005)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> und was ist wenn es Samstag morgen regnet?????
> 
> Grüsse
> ra?


       



> daß Du so sarkastisch bist...


 
Solche Antworten sind vorhersehbar.


----------



## sms (5. April 2005)

Also Wildbad ist bei mir dann abhänig vom Schaltauge...  
sonst wäre ich dabei, *ausser * es regnet Samstag morgen


----------



## Sofax (5. April 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand ein Schaltauge leihen?
> ( in Konis Richtung guck... )
> Sind die beim Fahrradkaiser eigentlich be*loppt?
> 
> ...



Der Felix in Todtnau hat doch auch Konas, oder? die müssten im Bikepark doch auch Ersatzschaltaugen vorrätig haben. Viell. schickt er dir ja kurzfristig eins? oder gibts in Pforzheim nicht noch einen Konahändler bei dem wir auf der Fahrt vorbeikommen könnten??? oder überhaupt: im Bikers Paradise in Wildbad ...


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (5. April 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Holk, daß Du so sarkastisch bist...  Gefällt mir   Wie war Paris bei Nacht denn so? Dunkel?
> 
> 
> Bin im Übrigen heute so ab 17 Uhr mit dem Chris in Esslingen, falls jemand Lust haben sollte...



Gibt viel hier zum Bloedsinn machen, aber ueberall so viele Menschen, dass man entweder kein Platz hat oder Angst haben muss vor so vielen Zuschauer einen peinlichen Abflug zu machen.

Ich hab ja noch ein paar Tage zum üben (habt Ihr gemerkt, ich habe das "ü" auf der Tastatur gefunden   )

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (5. April 2005)

Oleole, deutsch-Abi ist vorbei, Oleole

@Schwandalein

Ich hab leider auch kein Schaltauge rumliegen


----------



## Sofax (5. April 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Oleole, deutsch-Abi ist vorbei, Oleole


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. April 2005)

Weis jemand was von Todtnau? Auf der Seite kann man nicht sehen ob schon auf ist bzw. wann geöffnet wird. Die News sind schon ein wenig älter.
Würde schon gerne am We vom 16. April fahren. Dann bin ich bis Ende April schon verplant. Aber dann wird das Wetter ja noch besser  

Für SACHDIENLICHE    Hinweise wäre ich sehr empfänglich.


----------



## dangerousD (5. April 2005)

@Koni

Na herzlichen Glühstrumpf! 

@schwandalein
Guckst Du mal beim Carsten in Hochdorf vorbei, der ist immerhin Kona-Händler und Team Manager für's Kona MTB Team Germany. Hier gibt es  Info's zur Bike Ranch ... ruf einfach mal durch, die müßten so etwas eigentlich rum liegen haben.


----------



## plusminus (5. April 2005)

@Koni: Jop, der erste Schritt ist geschafft, aber Deutsch war jetzt auch nicht unbedingt mein Problemfach   
Da hab ich vor Mathe am Freitag schon mehr Schiss   

Weiterhin viel Erfolg!!!


----------



## sms (5. April 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Weis jemand was von Todtnau? Auf der Seite kann man nicht sehen ob schon auf ist bzw. wann geöffnet wird. Die News sind schon ein wenig älter.
> Würde schon gerne am We vom 16. April fahren. Dann bin ich bis Ende April schon verplant. Aber dann wird das Wetter ja noch besser
> 
> Für SACHDIENLICHE    Hinweise wäre ich sehr empfänglich.



Felix sagte vorhin, dass "er noch geschlossen hat"


----------



## Koeni (5. April 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Felix sagte vorhin, dass "er noch geschlossen hat"



Auf der Seite steht doch, dass er spätestens eine Woche vorher bescheid gibt, also ruhig Blut


----------



## Backwoods (5. April 2005)

Hi,

mich gibts auch noch  

hab die ostertage auch ohne bike gut verbracht   

kleines offtopic pic:



ich werde am wochenende auch mal wieder ne runde biken, kann aber nur sonntag. außerdem wäre es nciht schlecht noch was für die kondition zu tun, also mal wieder die üblichen trails rocken.


----------



## Backwoods (5. April 2005)

War das Bild jetzt zu groß oder was ?

aah ja, wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil!

jetzte aber:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (5. April 2005)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> War das Bild jetzt zu groß oder was ?
> 
> aah ja, wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil!
> 
> jetzte aber:



@Bild


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. April 2005)

@Backwoods
Coole Sache  

@Koni 
Tut mir echt sorry die Frage.  

@schwandalein
Danke. Warst Du wegen dem Schaltauge erfolgreich?


----------



## sms (5. April 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @schwandalein
> Danke. Warst Du wegen dem Schaltauge erfolgreich?



Fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,
ich habe u.a. eins bei Hibike (laut Telefonat gestern mittag war eins da, aber ich habe ja noch bis 20Uhr gewartet) bestellt,

ausserdem werde ich Donnerstag warscheinlich nach Winnenden zum 's Bike INN
(http://www.sbikeinn.de) fahren,
der meinte er hätte davon noch ein paar (3 Stück) rumliegen..


----------



## torte (5. April 2005)

Klingeling    Wenns am Samsatg morgen nicht regnet bin ich auch am Start


----------



## dangerousD (5. April 2005)

Uiuiui... wenn alle, die sich jetzt für Samstag vorsorglich angemeldet haben, auch tatsächlich kommen, kriegen wir ja fast schon Mengenrabatt  Na mal sehen, was dann so geht. Wetteraussichten sind noch durchwachsen, aber man soll ja die Hoffnung nie aufgeben. Und wie gesagt, Angst vor Schlamm muß in Wildbad niemand haben


----------



## beat (6. April 2005)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> kleines offtopic pic:


Wo is`n das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (6. April 2005)

beat schrieb:
			
		

> Wo is`n das?


Ganz oben auf dem Berg     



(sorry, aber das konnt ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen)


----------



## Koeni (6. April 2005)

Oleole, Englisch-Abi vorbei, Oleole

@Wildbader
Also, bei Sauwetter hab ich kein Bock mich einzusauen. Deshalb will ich auch nur bei einigermaßen gutem Wetter hin(Wetter-online sagt Schnee vorraus  )


----------



## zerg10 (6. April 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Oleole, Englisch-Abi vorbei, Oleole
> 
> @Wildbader
> Also, bei Sauwetter hab ich kein Bock mich einzusauen. Deshalb will ich auch nur bei einigermaßen gutem Wetter hin(Wetter-online sagt Schnee vorraus  )



Und, wird es ein 1er-Schnitt ?   

@"Wildbach" am WE
Eigentlich bin ich doch der Schön-Wetter-Biker


----------



## dangerousD (6. April 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Oleole, Englisch-Abi vorbei, Oleole
> 
> @Wildbader
> Also, bei Sauwetter hab ich kein Bock mich einzusauen. Deshalb will ich auch nur bei einigermaßen gutem Wetter hin(Wetter-online sagt Schnee vorraus  )


 
Du suchst doch nur nach einer Ausrede, um Deinen Kater  :kotz: am Samstag nicht Gassi führen zu müssen  Abwarten und Tee trinken... die Heino's vom Wetterdienst haben sich schon oft genug getäuscht 

Und wer ist überhaupt dieser Ole??


----------



## beat (6. April 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz oben auf dem Berg
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry, aber das konnt ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen)


Fragt sich nur auf welchem - gibt ja mehrere  !


----------



## MiBinger (6. April 2005)

hallo zusammen

bin heute zum ersten mal in diesem thread.
wie ich lesen konnte, bewegen sich hier leute
aus Stuggi und umgebung. ich persönlich bin
ja aus "umgebung" und würde gerne mal wissen
on im bereich waiblingen eine art fahrgemeinschaft
besteht?

falls ja, konnte mich da jemand netterweise informieren   

danke, micha....


----------



## Koeni (6. April 2005)

@DD
jaja, der Ole ist ein netter Kerl  
Das mit dem Kater ist gar nicht so falsch. Man muss sich ja auch etwas konzentrieren beim Downhillen und mit Kater muss es ja nicht noch zusätzlich durch Nässe erschwert werden  . Und noch dazu sind meine Bremsen noch nicht eingebremst(Die Ausrede mit den Bremsen kommt immer gut  )

@Mibinger
Hi
In Waiblingen wohl eher bergab orientiert, aber in Stuttgart gibt's schon viele Tourer. Auch hier im Thread.

@zerg
Einzerschnitt wird's ziemlich sicher nicht, aber so zwischen 2,1 und 2,3.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. April 2005)

@Koni
Weiterhin viel Erfolg. 
Wann und wo steigt dann die Party?  
HAb auch durst


----------



## Backwoods (6. April 2005)

beat schrieb:
			
		

> Wo is`n das?



in den ötztaler alpen auf der sogenannten venter runde. das bild ist vom gipfel der fineil spitze (3514 m) rüber zu einer art vorgipfel gemacht. da ich das bild gemacht hab bin ich aber selber nicht drauf   

wir waren u.a. auch noch auf der wildspitze mit 3768 m der höchste berg tirols.


----------



## GungHo (6. April 2005)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> in den ötztaler alpen auf der sogenannten venter runde. das bild ist vom gipfel der fineil spitze (3514 m) rüber zu einer art vorgipfel gemacht. da ich das bild gemacht hab bin ich aber selber nicht drauf
> 
> wir waren u.a. auch noch auf der wildspitze mit 3768 m der höchste berg tirols.



Gratulation   

sorry wenn ich mich jetzt so als heimlicher Mitleser einmische   

Die Venter Runde, ein Skitourenklassiker. Die Wildspitze wollte ich vor 2 Wochen auch machen (aber nicht mit dem Bike   ), hat aber wetterbedingt nicht geklappt. Naja, vielleicht ist sie im Sommer als Hochtour dran.

Wie auch immer, happy Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (6. April 2005)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> in den ötztaler alpen auf der sogenannten venter runde. das bild ist vom gipfel der fineil spitze (3514 m) rüber zu einer art vorgipfel gemacht. da ich das bild gemacht hab bin ich aber selber nicht drauf
> 
> wir waren u.a. auch noch auf der wildspitze mit 3768 m der höchste berg tirols.


Hatte ich schon fast vermutet, dass es irgendwo in den Ötztalern ist. Obwohl so eine verschneite Gebirgslandschaft häufig wie irgendwo aussieht hatte ich's irgendwie gerochen  . War ja im Spätherbst per Pedes auf dem Seelenkogel, ein 3500er am Südrand der Ötztaler, gleich neben der Hohen Wilden. Ein Pic davon mit Blick zum berüchtigten Eisjöchl ist seitdem in meiner Galerie.
Gehen diesen Winter bei Dir noch ein par Skitouren? Eigentlich ist doch im April die beste Zeit dafür, oder?


----------



## Sofax (7. April 2005)

@schwanda, zerg
gibts die ominöse Brücke mit 1,2m-Drop eigentlich noch, oder haben sich die Förster schon daran vergnügt?
Wie wärs die bei Trockenheit morgen Abend mal unter die Räder zu nehmen? Immerhin soll es nur zu 90% irgendwann morgen nass sein (also mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 10% überhaupt kein Niederschlag und mit einer noch größeren Wahrscheinlichkeit kein Niederschlag sagen wir mal in der Zeit von 17:00 - 20:00)


----------



## sms (7. April 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> @schwanda, zerg
> gibts die ominöse Brücke mit 1,2m-Drop eigentlich noch, oder haben sich die Förster schon daran vergnügt?
> Wie wärs die bei Trockenheit morgen Abend mal unter die Räder zu nehmen? Immerhin soll es nur zu 90% irgendwann morgen nass sein (also mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 10% überhaupt kein Niederschlag und mit einer noch größeren Wahrscheinlichkeit kein Niederschlag sagen wir mal in der Zeit von 17:00 - 20:00)


Stand am Sonntag noch.
Aber seit dem hat es geregnet, -> dort ist auch wenn es morgen zu 10% nicht regnet ziemlich rutschig.....


----------



## Koeni (7. April 2005)

Oleole,Mathe Abi vorbei, Oleole  
Morgen noch Physik und dann is gut, ich bin voll ausgesaugt  .

Wie's aussieht wird's wohl für mich nix mit Wildbad, bei dem miesen Wetter hab ich kein Bock(Wenn sich's doch noch bessern sollte, bin ich natürlich dabei). Ich werd dann unter der Woche mal hinfahren, wenn also jemand Zeit hat, kann er gerne mitkommen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. April 2005)

DAchte schon heute kein "Oleole" 
Warst heute spät dran


----------



## Backwoods (7. April 2005)

beat schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte ich schon fast vermutet, dass es irgendwo in den Ötztalern ist. Obwohl so eine verschneite Gebirgslandschaft häufig wie irgendwo aussieht hatte ich's irgendwie gerochen  . War ja im Spätherbst per Pedes auf dem Seelenkogel, ein 3500er am Südrand der Ötztaler, gleich neben der Hohen Wilden. Ein Pic davon mit Blick zum berüchtigten Eisjöchl ist seitdem in meiner Galerie.
> Gehen diesen Winter bei Dir noch ein par Skitouren? Eigentlich ist doch im April die beste Zeit dafür, oder?



Bald müssen wir einen offtopic thread mit ski- und bergtouren für bikefreunde aufmachen   

auf welchem der drei seelenkogel warst du? seid ihr von norden oder süden aus aufgestiegen?

die hohe wilde ist wegen schlecht wetter ausgefallen und die weiskugel wegen null platz auf den hütten  


"......am montag wieder trocken und wärmer!"    vielleicht geht sonntag ja auch was. muss was für die kondi tun. 

wir machen bestimmt noch die ein oder andere skitour. mitte/ende april oder auch noch im mai. gibt ja noch genug feiertage. ins ötztal lohnt aber dieses jahr nicht mehr. viel zu wenig schnee. weiter im osten oder halt berner oberland bzw wallis weil noch höher.


----------



## Koeni (7. April 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> DAchte schon heute kein "Oleole"
> Warst heute spät dran



Heute musste ich mich auch erst noch von dem Mathe-Schock erholen. Und so "Oleole" war's leider gar nicht  .


----------



## beat (7. April 2005)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> auf welchem der drei seelenkogel warst du? seid ihr von norden oder süden aus aufgestiegen?


Also meine Tour war im Oktober und ich bin von Süden (Meran>St.Leonhard im Passeier) ins Pfelderer Tal raufgefahren. Habe dann in Pfelders den Wagen stehen lassen und bin über die Zwickauer Hütte (die hatte allerdings schon geschlossen) die knapp 2000 Hm auf den Hinteren Seelenkogel in drei Stunden raufgestiegen. War wirklich eine herrliche Aussicht auf die Ötztaler Alpen und aufs Zuckerhütl! Mal sehen, diesen Herbst besteige ich dann mal die ~10 Meter höhere Hohe Wilde. Das soll sich ja auch ganz gut mit der Biketour übers Eisjöchl kombinieren lassen. Und die kann ich wirklich nur weiterempfehlen!
Im Übrigen muss ich im kommenden Winter unbedingt mal das Ski(ab-)fahren auf der Piste üben, denn Skihochtouren waren schon immer ein Traum von mir. Jetzt habe ich diesen Winter gleich wunderbar ins Langlaufen und Skaten reingefunden, so dass mir das Skilaufen nicht allzu schwer fallen dürfte. Aber zum Tourengehen braucht man bestimmt gute Abfahrtskenntnisse. Was meinst Du, wieviel Übungswinter werden evtl. nötig sein? Machst Du Deine Touren eigentlich als bezahlter Guide oder "just for fun"?

@all: Fahre morgen eine MTB-Tour, egal bei welchem Wetter. Dauer: ca. 2 1/2 Stunden. Entweder Tour in Richtung Schurwald oder Solitude oder Trails rund um den Frauenkopf. Mitfahrer willkommen! Startzeit: Spätestens 13:30 Uhr am FK.


----------



## Backwoods (7. April 2005)

beat schrieb:
			
		

> Im Übrigen muss ich im kommenden Winter unbedingt mal das Ski(ab-)fahren auf der Piste üben, denn Skihochtouren waren schon immer ein Traum von mir. Jetzt habe ich diesen Winter gleich wunderbar ins Langlaufen und Skaten reingefunden, so dass mir das Skilaufen nicht allzu schwer fallen dürfte. Aber zum Tourengehen braucht man bestimmt gute Abfahrtskenntnisse. Was meinst Du, wieviel Übungswinter werden evtl. nötig sein? Machst Du Deine Touren eigentlich als bezahlter Guide oder "just for fun"?



Das erklär ich dir auf der nächsten bike runde. wer sich im winter in hochalpines gelände wagt braucht einiges an kenntnissen/ausrüstung mehr als nur gute abfahrtskenntnisse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (8. April 2005)

O.k.
Schaltauge fürs Stinky ist organisiert   ,
aber noch nicht montiert.
 



			
				Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> ich hab auch eine Schraube locker....
> bzw.
> mir fehlt an einem Deore Schalthebel diese kleine schwarze Kreuzschraube, welche unten am Schalthebel die Plastikabdeckung festschraubt.
> ...


aber dieses kleine Problemchen hab ich immernoch.


----------



## zerg10 (8. April 2005)

@Schwan
Hab' mal in meiner Teilekiste gekramt, aber bei meinem Shifter ist da eine Abdeckung u. seit mir einmal beim Montieren 1000 Federn entgegen gesprungen sind, mache ich keinen Shifter mehr auf. 
Was ist mit Baumarkt und/oder Schrauben-Karl ?


----------



## sms (8. April 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist mit Baumarkt und/oder Schrauben-Karl ?


Probiert habe ich das bisher noch nicht, weil das so eine seltsame spezialschraube is..... Shimano halt


----------



## zerg10 (8. April 2005)

Im schlimmsten Fall kann ich Dir meinen Deore-Shifter borgen bzw. verkaufen. Liegt allerdings noch in der alten Wohnung im Keller ...


----------



## Sofax (8. April 2005)

> Wettervorhersage für Baden-Württemberg:
> (Bericht vom 08.04.2005)
> 
> Vorhersage für Freitag:
> ...


Eigentlich siehts doch gar nicht so schlecht aus! Ich glaube, erst wenns tatsächlich morgen nachmittag richtig regnet wirds unangenehm in Wildbad. Schlammig wirds ja nicht - nur richtig nass sollte es ja nicht sein.

Wer könnte denn fahren (und mich mitnehmen   )?


----------



## zerg10 (8. April 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich siehts doch gar nicht so schlecht aus! Ich glaube, erst wenns tatsächlich morgen nachmittag richtig regnet wirds unangenehm in Wildbad. Schlammig wirds ja nicht - nur richtig nass sollte es ja nicht sein.
> 
> Wer könnte denn fahren (und mich mitnehmen   )?



Wetter.com ist da gnadenloser. Will Euch nicht den Spaß verderben, aber ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (8. April 2005)

@schwandalein

Das Problem mit der Schraube hatte ich auch mal... habe das ganze dann einfach mit einem Streifen Tape fixiert (ist ja eh unten und fast nicht sichtbar), das hat auch zwei Jahre gehalten 

@Wildbad
Habe für Koni und mich erst mal Regenanzüge beim Louis besorgt. Billig, aus Gummi, gelb - und dicht in beide Richtungen! 
Die Entscheidung, ob fahren oder nicht, fällt dann erst morgen. Geplant ist Abfahrt 12 Uhr beim Koni... daher kann ich leider im Moment auch keine Mitfahrgelegenheit anbieten.


----------



## plusminus (8. April 2005)

@koni: heute richte ich auch mal nen Gruß an besagten "Ole"   
Mathe ist rum. Jetzt nur noch Chemie und dann isses erstmal geschafft bis zum Mündlichen.
Wie war Dein Physikabi?


----------



## Sofax (8. April 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @Wildbad
> Habe für Koni und mich erst mal Regenanzüge beim Louis besorgt. Billig, aus Gummi, gelb - und dicht in beide Richtungen!
> Die Entscheidung, ob fahren oder nicht, fällt dann erst morgen. Geplant ist Abfahrt 12 Uhr beim Koni... daher kann ich leider im Moment auch keine Mitfahrgelegenheit anbieten.


bei positiver Entscheidung rück ich dann mal um 12h an.
@Koni (oleole  ) brauch dann noch genaue Anweisungen für die Anfahrt (am besten per ÖPNV) - mit dem Auto weiss ich zumindest mal bis zur Tankstelle bescheid.
Dichtes Material ist vorhanden   

@zerg
was meinst du denn, warum ich die Prosa-Beschreibung genommen habe??? - die ist auch von wetter.com


----------



## zerg10 (8. April 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> was meinst du denn, warum ich die Prosa-Beschreibung genommen habe??? - die ist auch von wetter.com



Weil Du jemanden nach Wildbad locken willst, der dich mitnimmt nehme ich an. Der Prosatext liest sich nämlich irgendwie harmloser


----------



## miroslaw (8. April 2005)

Hi ihr sonntagsfahrer,
ich bin gerade erst nach Stuttgart gezogen. würde gerne wissen ob es hier irgendwo in Stuttgart Ne BMX- DH, FR-Strecke ober Dirttrails gibt. Is ja mal egal ob Legal oder nich. Meldet Euch mal wäre echt cool.
Keep on!


----------



## zerg10 (8. April 2005)

miroslaw schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ihr sonntagsfahrer,
> ich bin gerade erst nach Stuttgart gezogen. würde gerne wissen ob es hier irgendwo in Stuttgart Ne BMX- DH, FR-Strecke ober Dirttrails gibt. Is ja mal egal ob Legal oder nich. Meldet Euch mal wäre echt cool.
> Keep on!



Zuerst mal willkommen in Stuttgart und Umgebung 

und dann gleich mal ein paar Sachen vorne weg: Lies' Dir den u. ein paar andere Threads mal in Ruhe durch, dann wirst Du recht schnell ein paar Anhaltspunkte bekommen. Oder klink' Dich einfach mal irgendwo mit ein ...

Beschreibungen zu geheimen oder illegalen Strecken werden hier nicht öffentlich gemacht


----------



## sms (8. April 2005)

miroslaw schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ihr sonntagsfahrer,
> ich bin gerade erst nach Stuttgart gezogen. würde gerne wissen ob es hier irgendwo in Stuttgart Ne BMX- DH, FR-Strecke ober Dirttrails gibt. Is ja mal egal ob Legal oder nich. Meldet Euch mal wäre echt cool.
> Keep on!


HI miroslaw,
sag uns was du fürn Rad fährst und ich sag dir, was für dich interressant sein könnte.


----------



## Sofax (8. April 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil Du jemanden nach Wildbad locken willst, der dich mitnimmt nehme ich an. Der Prosatext liest sich nämlich irgendwie harmloser



ich hab die Prosa genommen, weil sie sich besser anhört! Schließlich bin und bleib ich Wetter-Optimist und will daher nach WB - und das natürlich lieber MIT als OHNE euch!    
Außerdem steigt die Trockenwahrscheinlichkeit morgen nachmittag (also zwischen Mittag und Abend!!) auf auf deiner grafischen Darstellung rapide an


----------



## dangerousD (8. April 2005)

@sofax

Müßtest dann aber schon mit dem eigenen Mobil kommen, mehr als zwei DH-Bikes samt Fahrern passen in meinen (und auch Koni's) Kombi nicht rein. Vielleicht fährt Dich ja auch der Simon mit seinem Mega-Tigra?  

@miroslav
BMX-Tracks gibt es in Stuttgart bzw. um Stuttgart einige. Am bekanntesten sind wohl die in Ingersheim und die DM-Strecke in Markgröningen. Da gibt es inzwischen auch ein paar schöne Dirts, Info's gibt es hier (die Seite befindet sich noch im Aufbau und ist leider ab und zu noch offline) oder beim Marco Erbrich.


----------



## sms (8. April 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht fährt Dich ja auch der Simon mit seinem Mega-Tigra?
> [/url].


Das wird aber eng


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (8. April 2005)

Oleole, ich hab's geschafft, Oleole



			
				plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> @koni: heute richte ich auch mal nen Gruß an besagten "Ole"
> Mathe ist rum. Jetzt nur noch Chemie und dann isses erstmal geschafft bis zum Mündlichen.
> Wie war Dein Physikabi?



Physik war hart, aber mir egal, ich bin durch  

@Wildbadener
Ich sollte heute noch wissen, ob wir morgen fahren, weil ich davon meinen (weiteren  ) heutigen Alkoholkonsum abhängig mache  . Wenn wir morgen Dh-fahren bleib ich brav, ansonsten hau ich mich weg  

@DD
Danke für's Ganzkorperkondom besorgen


----------



## miroslaw (8. April 2005)

Hallo nochma zusammen,
danke erst mal für euer angbot muss mal sehen ob ich am wochenende überhaupt etwas mit dem bike mache.
Mit meinem eigenem Bike ist so ne sache ich hab ein dirtbike womit ich aber noch nicht so gut ungehen kann. Könnte mir aber auch en enduro bzw freerider ausleihen.
und ein Dh dike könnte ich zur not auch besorgen fürn weekend. 
Es geht eigenlich nur darum was ich suche oderß

Also am besten wäre irgenwas freerideiges, mit flow Bergab und gemütlich oder per Auto bergauf.
Gruß


----------



## dangerousD (8. April 2005)

@koni

Semi-brav reicht, wir können ja mit offenem Fenster fahren  Was mich auf's Thema bringt: ich bin für fahren! Einziger Hinderungsgrund wäre sintflutartiger Regen, der morgen gegen 11.30 auf die Strassen plätschert. Alaska?! 

Für den Notfall haben wir ja unsere Überzieher 

Also, wer ist noch dabei? Sofax ja sicher, Schwandalein? Steppi? Zerg?


----------



## Sofax (8. April 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Also, wer ist noch dabei? Sofax ja sicher, Schwandalein? Steppi? Zerg?



... Torte? driver? ... ???


----------



## driver79 (8. April 2005)

@Wildbadener

lust hät ich schon, aber.................ich muß/darf bis ca 13:30 uhr arbeiten und dann noch hinfahren? lohnt sich eigentlich schon, 14:30 dort und bis ende (19:00 uhr fährt noch ne bergbahn und halbtageskarte) würd sich evtl. noch lohnen. vorrausgesetzt jemand fährt bei mir mit (sofax?).


----------



## Koeni (8. April 2005)

Dann fahr ich vorsichtshalber mal mit dem Auto zum Feiern und bin brav


----------



## Backwoods (8. April 2005)

So,

dann wünsch ich euch morgen in wildbad viel spass beim boarden äh biken  

ich werde sonntag ne runde drehen wenn das wetter wieder besser ist und mir morgen im stadion den arsch abfrieren  

ich hab ne restpostenliste von bikeparts-online bekommen und die an einige von euch weitergeleitet. hab aber nicht alle adressen. wer intersse hat einfach melden

da gibts u.a.ein fox vanilla rc ppd (einbaulänge unbekannt) für 199,-


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. April 2005)

Wenn´s nicht regnet, morgen früh  , komm isch au.


----------



## torte (8. April 2005)

Ich werd morgen mal den Fühler aus dem Fenster hängen was der zur temp. meint, dann entscheide ich  

Gibts eigentlich noch jeman der den Biker X fährt, oder begeben sich alle auf den DH ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sofax (9. April 2005)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd morgen mal den Fühler aus dem Fenster hängen was der zur temp. meint, dann entscheide ich
> 
> Gibts eigentlich noch jeman der den Biker X fährt, oder begeben sich alle auf den DH ?


Jetzt bringst du auch noch die Temperatur mit ins Spiel .... tz, tz, tzzz
ich glaub, das werden langsam zu viele Entscheidungsfaktoren, die erfüllt werden müssen ...  
Also, ich werde auch Biker X fahren. So wie letzten Sa - also auch, aber nicht nur. Außerdem gibts ja uach noch 2 Freerides - die sind ja vielleicht auch noch was für dich??  

cu'all tomorrow


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. April 2005)

Moin,

kurz nach 7 wars noch trocken. Jetzt hat es hier geregnet und es sind ca. 4 Grad. Evtl. habt Ihr ja Glück mit dem Wetter in WB.
Wünsche jedenfalls viel Spaß.


----------



## sms (9. April 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> kurz nach 7 wars noch trocken. Jetzt hat es hier geregnet und es sind ca. 4 Grad. Evtl. habt Ihr ja Glück mit dem Wetter in WB.
> Wünsche jedenfalls viel Spaß.


Heist das du meldest dich ab?

Im Moment niselt es nur!!!

Also Probleme wegen Überfüllung wird es heute Wildbad bestimmt nicht geben     

Wie sieht es beim Rest aus?


----------



## Koeni (9. April 2005)

Bin noch am Überlegen. 
Dirk und ich sind ja auch in ner 3/4h da, deshalb könnte man ja einfach mal hinfahren. Hab heute sowieso nix anderes vor  . Wenn's dann ganz übel wird, kaufen wir aus Frust den Bikeshop leer......... oder so


----------



## sms (9. April 2005)

Wetter.de sagt Wildbad *SCHNEE*  
(http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/uebersicht.php?id=10815&id2=10815&ort=Bad Wildbad&near=&tag=&wc=1)

Wetter-online sagt Wildbad regen   
(http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/regframe?3&LANG=de&PLZ=75323&PLZN=Bad Wildbad&PRG=citybild)

Das Wetterradar meldet in Wildbad nix, weil bei denen ein Technisches Problem aufgetreten is..   
(http://radar-info.fzk.de/frei.html)


----------



## Koeni (9. April 2005)

warten wir mal noch, haben ja noch etwas Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (9. April 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> warten wir mal noch, haben ja noch etwas Zeit.


So, meine Entscheidung ist gefallen, ich melde mich für heute ab.

Der Stinker bleibt heute sauber.

Wünsch euch dann mal viel Spass, was immer ihr auch macht. 

Ach ja

Gratulation Koeni !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Wegen Abi........  "Abi rum, trotzdem dumm"


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. April 2005)

@schwandalein
Jetzt definitiv Absage. Man kann den Regen sehen. Also nix Niesel.
  Was mach ich dann heute nur den ganzen Tag? DA bekommt man doch schlechte Laune. Ich bin so heiß auf fahren und das Wetter ist so  

Dummerweise steht nix von Eröffnung auf der Todtnauseite. Die wollten es ja mind. eine Woche ehr ankündigen. DAnn wird das nächste Woche auch nix. 
Aber evtl. ist das Wtter dann in WB besser. Es ist halt April.


----------



## Koeni (9. April 2005)

Dirk und ich fahren nach Wildbad


----------



## Sofax (9. April 2005)

ich fahre mit driver  
13:30 gehts los - wir kommen dann halt etwas nach (dann wirds ja schon abgetrocknet haben ....  )


----------



## torte (9. April 2005)

Ihhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich war eben vor der Tür und es is KALT    und es regnet    ne ne ne  da muss WB heute nicht sein    Schade, ich hatte mich schon gefreut


----------



## beat (9. April 2005)

@Backwoods: Fährst Du morgen 'ne Tour? Wenn ja: Wann, in welche Richtung und welcher Art?
Ich möchte morgen auf jeden Fall wieder 'ne CC-Tour machen, Wetter hin oder her!


----------



## plusminus (9. April 2005)

@beat: was heißt CC-Runde? Bei ner gemütlichen Autobahnausfahrt mit minimalem Singletrailanteil wär ich morgen glaub dabei. Die Trails sind halt grad in nem fatalen Zustand, und mein Geländekönnen hat auch stark abgenommen, falls es jemals mit meinem Hardtail da war   
Ich wohn in BB. Treffen in Sifi oder Vaihingen wären aber auch kein Problem.
Gruß


----------



## beat (9. April 2005)

@plusminus: Alles halb so wild! Ich bin so wohl für das eine als auch das andere zu haben. 'Ne schöne Tour in angenehmem Tempo rüber zur Solitude, vielleicht noch mit etwas Botnang Trail und einem Schlenker über den Birkenkopf oder dergleichen, als auch eine Singletrailtour mit den Trails am FK. Außerdem bin ich der Meinung, dass man sich nicht über mangelnde Fahrpraxis wundern muss, wenn man die Trails nie bei Matsch und Feuchtigkeit sich vornimmt. Soll aber kein Angriff auf Dich sein  ! Ich beziehe das auch völlig auf mich selbst. Gestern z. B. war's ja nun wirklich ziemlich rutschig hier auf den Trails, und das Dürrbachschlammbad habe ich mir dann ehrlich gesagt auch erspart. Aber auf den anderen Trails gings mit entsprechender Vorsicht und angemessenem Tempo auch sturzfrei mit viel Spaß einher. Mal sehen für was der Backwoods vielleicht noch zu haben wäre.


----------



## plusminus (9. April 2005)

@beat: Jop. Fahrpraxis kommt ab Dienstag viel dazu. Da hab ich meine letzte schriftliche Prüfung in meiner Schullaufbahn hinter mir und dann kann ich mir auch mal die Hand für ne Woche verletzen


----------



## sms (9. April 2005)

@Wildbader!!!

Wie wars?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. April 2005)

Die Jungs könnten echt Glück gehabt haben. Schließlich war es hier ja trocken.

Morgen soll es gutes Wetter geben. Fährt jemand, evtl. sogar nochmal, nach WB?


----------



## tde (9. April 2005)

@beat & Rest wegen Sonntagsrunde: ich würde zu einer Enduro/CC/FR-Egalwiedefiniert-Runde auf den üblichen Trails ausrücken. Wetter egal. Geht allerdings nur vormittags/mittags so für etwa 3 Std.
Schlagt mal Treffpunkt/zeit vor.


----------



## beat (9. April 2005)

Hi tde! Nun definier mal "vormittags"! Nix für ungut, aber d. h. bei Dir ja meistens schon ab ~10 Uhr, und das ist mir für die große (3 Std.) Runde fast schon wieder etwas zu früh. Was ich mir gut vorstellen könnte: Dass ich so gegen 11 Uhr hier im FK-Gebiet für 2 Stündchen dazustoße, am besten dann per telefonischer Verabredung. Ich schaue aber auch morgen früh so gegen 9-10 Uhr mal hier rein. Sollte das nicht klappen wirds mich wohl eher so gegen nachmittags auf die Piste ziehen, zu was auch immer. Hauptsache der Rücken spielt mit  !
Kleine Ergänzung: Sehe gerade, dass das morgen stattfindende Paris-Roubaix nun doch vom Ersten übertragen wird, und zwar von ~15-17 Uhr. Soll heissen, dass ich entweder schon um 15 Uhr von einer Tour zurück sein, oder erst ab 17-17:30 Uhr starten will. Kompliziert, kompliziert!


----------



## tde (10. April 2005)

@beat: 11.00Uhr klingt doch ganz gut, und FK auch.   

Gerne Treffpunkt Stelle. Bei Unklarheiten lass uns morgen früh noch mal telefonieren, meine Nummer hast Du ja.


----------



## Koeni (10. April 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Die Jungs könnten echt Glück gehabt haben. Schließlich war es hier ja trocken.
> 
> Morgen soll es gutes Wetter geben. Fährt jemand, evtl. sogar nochmal, nach WB?



Wir wollten euch ja eigentlich erzählen, dass wir Sonne und 20° hatten  , leider hat es aber den ganzen Tag geschneit (im Tal geregnet). Auf den Holzanliegern liegt teilweise Schnee.
Ich fands relativ schwer zu fahren, aber lustig war's trotzdem  . 
Arschkalt war's auch, aber beim Fahren im Ganzkörperkondom merkt man das nicht.
Falls jemand vor hat heute zu fahren wünsche ich viel Spaß, lohnen tut sich's auch bei dem Wetter.(Dann trefft Ihr den Basti mit seinem neuen Radel  )


----------



## beat (10. April 2005)

Also für alle, die bei einer FK-Trailrunde mitmachen wollen: Treffzeit ist 11:30 Uhr an der Haltestelle "Stelle". Bisher tde und ich...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. April 2005)

Na ja, evtl. scheit es ja nächste Woche nicht.  

Hat jemand eine Idee wo man heute etwas bergab fahren kann?


----------



## Backwoods (10. April 2005)

beat schrieb:
			
		

> Also für alle, die bei einer FK-Trailrunde mitmachen wollen: Treffzeit ist 11:30 Uhr an der Haltestelle "Stelle". Bisher tde und ich...



ich werde nciht kommen. hab hier daheim noch einiges zu erledigen bei dem wetter.

ich fahr dann vielleicht heute spätnachmittag ab 4 oder 5 noch den ganz kleine runde von sifi richtung den 3Bs und schau mal was aus der mini strecke dort über den winter geworden ist.

bei obi gibts übrigens latten und kanthözer im angebot! kommt mir aber immer ncoh teuer vor  es gibt von 24 x 48 bis 78 x 98 sechs verschiedene abstufungen. falls die genauen preise wichtig sind mal bescheid geben


----------



## MiBinger (10. April 2005)

@koeni

morgen.
bei Deinen Bildern hast Du eines "Basti am KK".
Wo wurde dieses Bild gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (10. April 2005)

MiBinger schrieb:
			
		

> "Basti am KK".
> Wo wurde dieses Bild gemacht?


Das wird nicht verraten... Sorry


----------



## sms (10. April 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, evtl. scheit es ja nächste Woche nicht.
> 
> Hat jemand eine Idee wo man heute etwas bergab fahren kann?


Fahr' doch Zacke


----------



## Koeni (10. April 2005)

Hat jemand unter der Woche mal Zeit und Lust nach Wildbad zu fahren?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. April 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Fahr' doch Zacke


Sind am FK die alten Trails ein paar mal gefahren.
Zum Schluss noch den Snowtrail. War halt Matschig aber trotzdem ganz gut zu fahren.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. April 2005)

Werde morgen nach der Arbeit eine kleine Runde drehen. Unitrail, Botnang und Bergheim. Fahre gegen 17:10 hier am Spiegel los. Gemütlich versteht sich


----------



## tde (11. April 2005)

@steppi: was und wo ist der "snowtrail"? Schade, dass ihr gestern nicht früher gestartet seid, sonst hätten wir mal wieder zusammen fahren können. Heute passt es mit leider nicht rein  .

beat und ich waren gestern das FK-Gebiet checken. Alles eigentlich beim alten, nur der obere Teil des Silberwaldtrail und der Treppentrail sind komplett zu, schade. Die Ex-Kicker-Strecke ist zumindest mittlerweile einigermaßen schnell zu befahren und kein Trial-Akt mehr. Vielleicht könnte man da noch ein wenig nachhelfen und eine nette Fahrlinie errichten  

@backwoods: warst Du gestern bei den 3B? Wie sieht's da aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (11. April 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Werde morgen nach der Arbeit eine kleine Runde drehen. Unitrail, Botnang und Bergheim. Fahre gegen 17:10 hier am Spiegel los. Gemütlich versteht sich



Spar' Dir Deine Kräfte für Mittwoch, dann wäre ich nämlich auch mit dabei.

@backwoods
Ja, genau, was ist mit den 3B ? Seit ich umgezogen bin, liegen die nämlich ausserhalb meiner Schlagdistanz ...


----------



## sms (11. April 2005)

tde schrieb:
			
		

> @steppi: was und wo ist der "snowtrail"? Schade, dass ihr gestern nicht früher gestartet seid, sonst hätten wir mal wieder zusammen fahren können. Heute passt es mit leider nicht rein  .
> QUOTE]
> Wann würds dir denn unter der Woche reinpassen .
> Wir könnten uns ja mal z.B. an der Stelle treffen, dann rüber nach Degerloch treten, dann kann ich dir den Trail zeigen.
> ...


----------



## Koeni (11. April 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand unter der Woche mal Zeit und Lust nach Wildbad zu fahren?



Nee?
Keine faulen Studenten (z.b. Björn, Robert oder Jörg), die nach Wildbad wollen  .
Morgen wäre zum Beispiel gut, weil da die Bikestation zu hat und der Schlepplift nicht läuft, kostet die Halbtageskarte für die Bergbahn 10.


----------



## zerg10 (11. April 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> tde schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Floater (11. April 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Werde morgen nach der Arbeit eine kleine Runde drehen. Unitrail, Botnang und Bergheim. Fahre gegen 17:10 hier am Spiegel los. Gemütlich versteht sich



gegen später(18.00) wär ich vielleicht sogar dabei...
kommt ganz auf meinen heutigen stundenplan an...
simse mal wenn ich schlauer bin!


----------



## Kailinger (11. April 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Nee?
> Keine faulen Studenten (z.b. Björn, Robert oder Jörg), die nach Wildbad wollen  .




Student: ja! Faul: nein!   

Diese Woche iss blöd bei mir, bin evtl. Do Nachmittag ab ca. 15 Uhr in MG.

Nächste Woche wär ich evtl. auch mal unter Woche in WB dabei!

Gruß Kai


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. April 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> gegen später(18.00) wär ich vielleicht sogar dabei...
> kommt ganz auf meinen heutigen stundenplan an...
> simse mal wenn ich schlauer bin!


 
Dann wäre es gut, wenn Du gegen 18:00 am Parkplatz der Solitude oder schon beim Botnangtrail wärst. 18:00 an der Uni los ist noch zu spät. Du kommst eh mit Auto oder? Wir fahren dann solange den Botnangtrail ein paar mal  

Sims mir jedenfalls nochmal. 


@tde
Schreiben dauert echt zu lange. Muss man mal fahren. Technisch ist er jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Koeni (11. April 2005)

@Kai
Nächste Woche geht bei mir wieder nicht  . MG wär ich vielleicht dabei.


----------



## Sofax (11. April 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Werde morgen nach der Arbeit eine kleine Runde drehen. Unitrail, Botnang und Bergheim. Fahre gegen 17:10 hier am Spiegel los. Gemütlich versteht sich


ich bin dabei  



			
				zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Spar' Dir Deine Kräfte für Mittwoch, dann wäre ich nämlich auch mit dabei.


zwei Tage Regeneration sollten doch reichen, oder - sonst gibz ja überhaupt keinen Trainingseffekt ...


			
				schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke an eine kleine Feierabendrunde mit "schwerem" Gerät.
> - Stelle bzw. oben am Fernsehturm treffen
> - Dann rüber nach Degerloch
> - "Snowtrail"
> ...



welcher Tag??? Mittwoch?
wieso Treffpunkt Stelle und dann rüber nach Däägrloch? das können wir uns doch mit dem schweren Gerät sparen, oder?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. April 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin dabei
> 
> 
> zwei Tage Regeneration sollten doch reichen, oder - sonst gibz ja überhaupt keinen Trainingseffekt ...
> ...


 
@sofax
Kommst Du zum Spiegel? Nur damit ich´s weis.
***zur Vorbeugung : Du hast den Treffpunkt Spiegel nicht verneint. Deshalb glaube ich, dass Du zum Spiegel kommst. Wollte nur nochmal fragen. ****


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sofax (11. April 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @sofax
> Kommst Du zum Spiegel? Nur damit ich´s weis.
> ***zur Vorbeugung : Du hast den Treffpunkt Spiegel nicht verneint. Deshalb glaube ich, dass Du zum Spiegel kommst. Wollte nur nochmal fragen. ****



ja, heute "gegen" 17:10 am Spiegel


----------



## sms (11. April 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> Mittwoch?
> wieso Treffpunkt Stelle und dann rüber nach Däägrloch? das können wir uns doch mit dem schweren Gerät sparen, oder?


Gut,
wenn du am Mittwoch kannst, und Zerg auch, dann machen wir das Mittwoch.

An der Stelle hätte ich mich mit Tde getroffen, weil der glaub über/von Frauenkopf kommt.

Dann würde ich mal sagen wir machen 2 Treffpunkte:
Treffpunkt 1:  Oben an der Haltestelle Fernsehturm 17:30Uhr
                    (Zerg und ich + wer auch immer)

Treffpunkt 2: DÄAGERLOCH oben 17:45
                      (alle von Treffpunkt 1 + Sofax + wer auch immer)

OK?


----------



## Sofax (11. April 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Dann würde ich mal sagen wir machen 2 Treffpunkte:
> Treffpunkt 1:  Oben an der Haltestelle Fernsehturm 17:30Uhr
> (Zerg und ich + wer auch immer)
> 
> ...


OK


----------



## zerg10 (11. April 2005)

OK ! Steppi, Du auch ? Komm' zeigen's wir's den Fully-Typen mal richtig


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. April 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> "gegen"


Heißt +- 5 Min.  Wenns länger dauert, klingel kurz durch.
Nicht das wir uns die Füße in den BAuch stehen. 

@Mittwoch
Wenn wir uns 17:45 treffen, dann bleiben noch max. 2 Stunden biken im Wald.
Wenn wir da noch ewig Zacke kutschen, schaffen wir gerademal 4 fahrten.
Nur ein kleiner Vorschlag: Wir treffen uns an der Stelle und fahren die Trails bei der KAnte ein paar mal. Sind zwar nur 2 Stück aber da sind Wurzeln und Kurven. 
Wenn wir dann noch die KAnte etwas frei räumen, mit 5 leuten dauert das 6min, können wir auch noch ein wenig springen. Wer nicht hochschieben will, kann ja die bekannten Uphills fahren. Zum Schluss fahren wir nach Däägerloch zum Snowtrail. Dann bekommt der tde seinen Uphill noch und der Rest verkrümelt sich von heslach aus nach Hause. Wie gesagt, nur ein Vorschlag.


----------



## Sofax (11. April 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> OK ! Steppi, Du auch ? Komm' zeigen's wir's den Fully-Typen mal richtig


@steppi
ähh, du bist heute aber mit Federweg unterwegs, oder??


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. April 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> OK ! Steppi, Du auch ? Komm' zeigen's wir's den Fully-Typen mal richtig


 Wo Du wolle  
Ich nur BAhnhof.   nix zusammenhang verstehen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. April 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> @steppi
> ähh, du bist heute aber mit Federweg unterwegs, oder??


 
Jooo Baby


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. April 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> OK ! Steppi, Du auch ? Komm' zeigen's wir's den Fully-Typen mal richtig


Oder meinst Du, dass ich Mittwoch mit HT kommen soll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. April 2005)

Was ich noch sagen wollte, endlich geht hier mal wieder was


----------



## zerg10 (11. April 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Oder meinst Du, dass ich Mittwoch mit HT kommen soll?



Jep, das meinte ich. Degerloch runter braucht man kein schweres Gerät u. die anderen Trails fahren wir dann gemütlich


----------



## sms (11. April 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Jep, das meinte ich. Degerloch runter braucht man kein schweres Gerät u. die anderen Trails fahren wir dann gemütlich


Zerg, wenn du das, was ich schonmal beschrieben hatte mit deinem weissen HT hüpfst, kriegst ein Eis von mir.


----------



## sms (11. April 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich noch sagen wollte, endlich geht hier mal wieder was


JAAAAUUUUUUU!!!


----------



## Backwoods (11. April 2005)

tde schrieb:
			
		

> @backwoods: warst Du gestern bei den 3B? Wie sieht's da aus?



kurz und knapp: alles platt    

die kleine strecke ist den baumfällarbeiten dort zum opfer gefallen! der mini north shore und die paar kicker waren leider nicht stabil genug für den bulldozeer. das holz liegt noch rum.

die "brücke unten" über den bach (war mir eh zu instabil) ist auch hinüber.

der trail von der einen brücke aus runter richtung 3b ist dermaßen mit bäumen zugelegt, dass man kaum zu fuss durchkommt  

der bauwagen steht immer noch dort. weiter oben an der pnzerstrasse steht jetzt ncoh einer. bevor die in dem gebiet nicht fertig sind. las ich mich da nciht mehr blicken. das lohnt net -- und alles von meinen steuergeldern 

wie gut dass ich letztes jahr nciht noch was dazugebaut hatte


----------



## tde (11. April 2005)

@backwoods: schade. Kann man nur hoffen, dass sich irgendwo noch etwas Neues auftut oder zumindest bestehende Sachen bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. April 2005)

@Mittwoch
 Chris und Ich  werden am Mittwoch nur die Trails an den KAnte fahren.
Also nix Zacke oder so. Den Philosophenweg evtl auch und den zum Kneipbecken werden wir auch mal testen. Aber da sollen ja auch Bäume liegen


----------



## sms (11. April 2005)

Verdammt, verdammt,
ich glaube ich werde am Mittwoch garnichts...
Schei?e!!

Ich habe heute ein Teil meiner Drop-off verloren!
     
Verdammt, verdammt,
mir fehlt der rechte "Schnellspanndings"-von der Gabel unten...

Schei?e, verdammt, verdammt,         :kotz:  :kotz:  

Ich weiß, ich fluche etwas viel..!!!

   
Das is aber auch zum  :kotz: .


----------



## beat (12. April 2005)

Hey Steppi! Der gute alte "Stufen-Trail" (runter zum Kneippbecken) ist zu. Du kannst bei der Einfahrt zum Philosophenweg rechts abzweigen und ungehindert bis zur Querung des Zobelwegs (breiter Waldweg) durchbrausen. Dann aber geht schon bei der ehemaligen Einfahrt gar nichts mehr (glaub's mir ruhig!  ). Der Trail ist auf der ganzen Länge bis unten hin mit Gehölz verblockt. An Fahren ist nicht zu denken. Gleiches gilt für den 2. und 3. Abschnitt (Schau mal auf meine Trailkarte!) des Silberwald-Trails, die tde und ich unlängst mal wieder angecheckt haben. Ab dem 4. Abschnitt kann man wieder entern, man muss allerdings an der Buowaldstraße kurz über ein heftiges Gehölz das Bike drüberlupfen. Falls es bis Mittwoch nicht regnet (ist nicht angekündigt!) würde ich auch wieder den Dürrbach empfehlen, denn es war vorhin hier im Wald eigentlich schon recht trocken. Die Einfahrt zum Steilhang ist anfangs leider auch eine etwas arge Fahrrinne, aber sonst sind dieser Weg und der Hang selber OK. Die Kickerstrecke ist auch wieder recht gut befahrbar und man könnte dort so langsam wieder die von Euch begehrten Sprünge etc. errichten  . Naja, jedenfalls viel Spaß bei Euerm Ausritt!


----------



## mantra (12. April 2005)

@Koni: Der Björn und ich haben ausgemacht, dass wir am Mittwoch ne Runde radeln wollen. Evtl. könnten wir das auch nach Wildbad verlegen!

MfG Robert


----------



## zerg10 (12. April 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Mittwoch
> Chris und Ich  werden am Mittwoch nur die Trails an den KAnte fahren.
> Also nix Zacke oder so. Den Philosophenweg evtl auch und den zum Kneipbecken werden wir auch mal testen. Aber da sollen ja auch Bäume liegen



Wann und wo treffen wir uns dann ? 17:30 an der Stelle ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. April 2005)

@zerg

Ich hab hier 16:30 Schluss und fahr mit den Auto dann direkt zum FK. Werde also gegen 16:50 dort sein. Wann kannst Du. Wenn Du später kommst, komm einfach zur Kante rüber oder klingel mal kurz an. Ich räum derweil schonmal die Äste weg  oder teste den Trail.

@Beat
Ich hoffe, das die dort schnell aufräumen. Wenn der Trail zum Kneip weg ist, lohnt es ja mal fast garnicht mehr dort zu fahren. DAs wäre schade.


----------



## zerg10 (12. April 2005)

Versuche auch so früh wie möglich da zu sein, 16:50 hört sich brauchbar an. Muss halt ein wenig koordinieren, weil am Mittwoch endlich die Küche kommt ...


----------



## Koeni (12. April 2005)

mantra schrieb:
			
		

> @Koni: Der Björn und ich haben ausgemacht, dass wir am Mittwoch ne Runde radeln wollen. Evtl. könnten wir das auch nach Wildbad verlegen!
> 
> MfG Robert



Ich wollte heute fahren, weil's billiger ist und, weil heute(im Gegensatz zu morgen) gutes Wetter vorher gesagt ist.
Wenn Ihr aber morgen mitkommen würdet, wär's ja auch blöd, heute allein zu fahren. Also fahr ich heute nicht.
Wenn's allerdings am Mittwoch regnet, dann bleib ich auch daheim, war ja am Samstag erst bei Schnee da  .
Wann wollt ihr denn dann los? Ich würde nur ne Halbtageskarte nehmen(meine dünnen Ärmchen müssen sich erst wieder an DH gewöhnen   )


----------



## kasperlcurtis (12. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich les hier schon ne zeitlang mit und hab gestern an der Zacke Schwandalein getroffen, deswegen wollte ich mich mal melden und ihm viel Erfolg bei der Ersatzteilbeschaffung wünschen.   drück!
Is echt zum :kotz: mit der Gabel, kann Deinen Ärger gut verstehen.
Danke für die Einladung, mal Sonntags mit Euch mitzufahren, da werde ich bestimmt irgendwann drauf zurückkommen, damit ich mir vielleicht mal ein bisserl Fahrtechnik zulegen kann.  

Curtis (der mit dem Brakeboostergedöns)


----------



## boerni (12. April 2005)

@ schwandelein
also beim kaiser in schorndorf haben wir stinky schaltaugen. ich weiss ja nicht wen du gefragt hast. nächstesmal musst du halt mich fragen. 
aber ich hoffe du hast jetzt eins. bis denne 
björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (12. April 2005)

@boerni
sag mal was


----------



## sms (12. April 2005)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> @ schwandelein
> also beim kaiser in schorndorf haben wir stinky schaltaugen. ich weiss ja nicht wen du gefragt hast. nächstesmal musst du halt mich fragen.
> aber ich hoffe du hast jetzt eins. bis denne
> björn


Danke Björn für die Rückmeldung,
mittlerweile hab ich mir n Schaltauge beschafft.
Feuerbach sagte mir, Schorndorf und Böbblingen und sie selbst hätten keine.... ich denke zukünftig werde ich bei allen anrufen   

Was meinst du zu meinem Drop-Off Tripple Schnellverschlußproblem?

@kasperlcurtis
Mahlzeit,
ich denke Esslingen könnte was für dich sein.


----------



## kasperlcurtis (12. April 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> @kasperlcurtis
> Mahlzeit,
> ich denke Esslingen könnte was für dich sein.


Danke, werd ich mir auch mal anschauen, wird vor allem wohl auch philipp bzw. geleis(IBC-Nick; der Trailstar-Typ von gestern halt   ) taugen.


----------



## boerni (12. April 2005)

hi schwandelein.
hab grad mit kona gesprochen hab da vielleicht eine überraschung für dich, aber nur vielleicht. 
biss denne


----------



## boerni (12. April 2005)

@koeni
ich hab leider was fatales erfahren. meine freundin hat den termin um 14h gelegt  . heisst also entweder vorher oder nur in stuttgart. 
wie kann man auch einen termin auf 14h legen, es gibt echt keine schlimmere zeit.
ich hoffe ich hab jetzt deine planung nicht total durcheinander gebracht


----------



## plusminus (12. April 2005)

@koni: der Ole hat bei mir heute auch zum letzten Mal zugeschlagen   
Jetzt verabschiedet er sich wohl erstmal für so 2 Monate.....

Gruß in die Runde


----------



## mantra (12. April 2005)

Also irgendwie hat der Björn noch nicht mitbekommen was ich oben geschrieben hab ;-)
Ich weis wie gesagt noch nicht obs morgen Wildbad wird, da ich mit dem Björn nur ausgemacht hab dass wir morgen radeln gehen. Ob er Bock hat nach Wildbad zu gehen werd ich ihn später mal fragen!
Halbtags würde mir auch total reichen denke ich!

MfG Robert


----------



## sms (12. April 2005)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> hi schwandelein.
> hab grad mit kona gesprochen hab da vielleicht eine überraschung für dich, aber nur vielleicht.
> biss denne


Da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Koeni (12. April 2005)

@boerni & mantra
Von mir aus auch morgen vormittag. Aber das mit dem Termin um 14Uhr ist echt albern  .




> ACHTUNG:
> Aufgrund von Wartungsarbeiten ist vom 11. - 15. April und vom 18.-20. April kein Bergbahnbetrieb. Shuttle erfolgt stündlich durch den Städtischen Bus...



Somit hätte sich das dann wohl erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (12. April 2005)

Was is da bloß los, Saisonbeginn und kein Bikepark läuft richtig


----------



## beat (12. April 2005)

@steppi: So wie ich das sehe wird sich das mit dem Aufräumen noch ziemlich lange hinziehen - mich kotzt es auch an! Aber wieso soll es sich dann fast nicht mehr lohnen hier zu fahren? Ich möchte ja nicht übermäßig hier die Werbetrommel für den Wald vor meiner Haustüre rühren, aber überleg doch mal wie es hier vor ca. zwei Jahren noch aussah und wieviel Spaß Ihr hier hattet. Die Kante wollt ihr ja evtl. freiräumen, was ich stark befürworten würde, auch wenn ich selbst da nicht zum Springen hinrolle. Die Kickerstrecke schreit geradezu wieder nach Bebauung (ist nun mal ihr Schicksal  ), und im Dürrbach fände ich es langsam fast auch mal wieder an der Zeit, der Versumpfung ein Ende zu machen. Nicht zu vergessen ist auch der Steilhang! Der Stufentrail braucht halt noch eine ganze Weile bis er wieder befahrbar sein wird. Und wie ich den Eindruck habe scheinst Du ja am Philosophenweg doch noch halbwegs Gefallen zu finden  .


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. April 2005)

beat schrieb:
			
		

> @steppi: So wie ich das sehe wird sich das mit dem Aufräumen noch ziemlich lange hinziehen - mich kotzt es auch an! Aber wieso soll es sich dann fast nicht mehr lohnen hier zu fahren? Ich möchte ja nicht übermäßig hier die Werbetrommel für den Wald vor meiner Haustüre rühren, aber überleg doch mal wie es hier vor ca. zwei Jahren noch aussah und wieviel Spaß Ihr hier hattet. Die Kante wollt ihr ja evtl. freiräumen, was ich stark befürworten würde, auch wenn ich selbst da nicht zum Springen hinrolle. Die Kickerstrecke schreit geradezu wieder nach Bebauung (ist nun mal ihr Schicksal  ), und im Dürrbach fände ich es langsam fast auch mal wieder an der Zeit, der Versumpfung ein Ende zu machen. Nicht zu vergessen ist auch der Steilhang! Der Stufentrail braucht halt noch eine ganze Weile bis er wieder befahrbar sein wird. Und wie ich den Eindruck habe scheinst Du ja am Philosophenweg doch noch halbwegs Gefallen zu finden  .


@beat
Was ich meine, ist das immer mehr Sachen, wenn auch nur für Monate  ,wegbrechen.

Highlights waren:
1.Kante
2.Trail an der Kante 
3.Kneip oder Treppentrail
4.Dürrbach
5.Kickerstrecke
6. Steilkante


1 war das ganze letzte Jahr nicht zu fahren. War verbaut. 2 gab´s auch kaum noch da durch Waldarbeiten verlegt. 3 wie immer geil. 4 war im Nov. leider schon ein MAtschloch  5 ist weg seit August oder so. 6 ist immernoch gut.
Nur wenn ich ne halbe Wanderung und Kletterübungen machen muss, raubt das halt Zeit.
Der philosophenweg ist schnell aber dafür wieder bis hoch kurbeln  
Jetzt ist er ober auch noch ne Autobahn.


Es macht immernoch Spaß. Aber leider ist es nicht mehr wie vor 2 JAhren. Da war halt 100% Bestand der sich jetzt auf 60%-50% verringert hat. Leider. Auch hast Du ja mitbekommen, haben einige Bikes von 16 auf 19 oder gar 20kg zugenommen  
Wenn ich dort keinen Spaß hätte, würde ich nicht hinfahren. Vorallem ist der Trail bei der Kante halbwegs frei und der macht richtig LAune. DA kann man auch noch eine kleine Änderung machen. Evtl. kann die KAnte auch noch einen anderen Absprung bekommen und so weiter  

@Koni
In Todtnau liegen oben auch 15cm Schnee. Dauert also auch noch.


----------



## Koeni (12. April 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Koni
> In Todtnau liegen oben auch 15cm Schnee. Dauert also auch noch.



Da bist du leider falsch informiert, in Todnau liegt *null* Schnee!!!  
Webcam
Irgendwie scheint das mit dem Lift nicht ganz zu klappen


----------



## Koeni (12. April 2005)

Ach ja, hast du etwa schon eine 66? Oder wartest du erst auf Angebote für die Z150?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. April 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, hast du etwa schon eine 66? Oder wartest du erst auf Angebote für die Z150?


Ich würde gerne kaufen. Muss aber erst verkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (12. April 2005)

*Anmeldung einer Gegenveranstaltung*

Da der überwiegende Teil von Euch ja morgen abend in den Wald will, melde ich hiermit einfach mal eine kleine Gegenveranstaltung an. Vielleicht wird es ja nur eine One-Man-Show, aber ich will morgen abend nach MARKGRÖNINGEN auf die BMX-Bahn. Jörg wollte evtl. auch kommen. Falls also noch jemand Bock hat (Koni, da kannst Du was gegen die dünnen Ärmchen unternehmen  ), soll er sich melden. Angepeilte Zeit ist 18 Uhr... leichter Nieselregen kein Problem, da fahre ich trotzdem. Nur dicke Tropfen mag ich nicht... da wird die Strecke zu langsam.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. April 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Da bist du leider falsch informiert, in Todnau liegt *null* Schnee!!!
> Webcam
> Irgendwie scheint das mit dem Lift nicht ganz zu klappen


Jo, da hascht recht. Das war ein Post vom Samstag und ich dachte "Schauinsland " wäre bei Todtnau. 
In Todtnau liegt kein Schnee aber dort lag halt welcher.  Keine Ahnung wo dieses Schau... liegt.


----------



## Sofax (12. April 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung wo dieses Schau... liegt.


Freiburg - da ist aber bestimmt auch nix mehr


----------



## Koeni (12. April 2005)

Die Todtnauseite hat ein Update!!
Wochenende wird nix. Wildbad?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. April 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Die Todtnauseite hat ein Update!!
> Wochenende wird nix. Wildbad?


Das ist echt schwer, dieses Update zu erkennen. Der Text wurde ja nur um einen SAtz verlängert   Hättest Du es nicht gesagt, wärs net aufgefallen.


----------



## torte (12. April 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> 
> Ich hab hier 16:30 Schluss und fahr mit den Auto dann direkt zum FK. Werde also gegen 16:50 dort sein. Wann kannst Du. Wenn Du später kommst, komm einfach zur Kante rüber oder klingel mal kurz an. Ich räum derweil schonmal die Äste weg  oder teste den Trail.




*meld* Ich hätte gerne ne Anfahrtsbeschreibung    (via PN) oder is das eher nix meiner einen


----------



## sms (12. April 2005)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> hi schwandelein.
> hab grad mit kona gesprochen hab da vielleicht eine überraschung für dich, aber nur vielleicht.
> biss denne


O.k.
Wenn das morgen klappt,
komm ich zur Stelle rüber/runtergerollt.
16:50 Werde ich aber nicht schaffen,
werden eher so 10 Minuten später...  
Ich meld mich dann per handy!


----------



## boerni (13. April 2005)

wegen morgen
hat sich alles geändert muss morgen doch nicht zur besichtigung. würde zu lange dauern es zu erklären. auf jeden fall kann ich morgen den ganzen tag hab aber nur mein hardtail weil meine gabel mal wieder suppt. hätte aber nix gegen wildbad. werd morgen noch mal rein schauen wenn sich nix ändert gehe ich morgen mit robert nach der uni in stuggi fahren. 
bis denne
björn


----------



## Koeni (13. April 2005)

Ich bin dann wahrscheinlich auf Dirks "Gegenveranstaltung" zu finden.

bzw.

@boerni
Wann habt Ihr denn Schluß und wo wollt ihr fahren?

P.S.: Die Todtnauseite hat schon wieder ein Update. Wer kommt nächstes WE mit?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. April 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Die Todtnauseite hat schon wieder ein Update. Wer kommt nächstes WE mit?


 
  Da binsch wahrscheinlich net im Ländle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (13. April 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @boerni
> Wann habt Ihr denn Schluß und wo wollt ihr fahren?



Der Björn ist gerade auf dem Weg zu mir. Dann gibts noch nen Happen zu Essen und dann gehts los!
Wo wir rumradeln wissen wir noch nicht. Kannst ja anrufen falls Du Lust hast nach zu kommen!

MfG Robert


----------



## Koeni (13. April 2005)

Ich hab gerade meine Sommerreifen drauf gemacht und Bremsen ans HT geschraubt, jetzt brauch ich erst mal ne Pause und was zum essen.
Werd wohl schon nach MG fahren.


----------



## dangerousD (13. April 2005)

koni schrieb:
			
		

> Werd wohl schon nach MG fahren.



  Wenigstens einer traut sich...


----------



## zerg10 (13. April 2005)

@Todtnau
Is' mir noch zu früh, keine Lust immer nur HT im Park zu fahren.

@Kantenfahrer
Ich muss hier die Handwerker beaufsichtigen, komme also entweder später nach oder (wahrscheinlich) garnicht


----------



## Sofax (13. April 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Die Todtnauseite hat schon wieder ein Update. Wer kommt nächstes WE mit?


das ist ja erst 22./23.4. ...
ich bin auf jeden Fall interessiert!


----------



## zerg10 (14. April 2005)

He Jungs,

wo bleibt der Bericht u. die Actionphotos von der Kantenausfahrt ?


----------



## sms (14. April 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> He Jungs,
> 
> wo bleibt der Bericht u. die Actionphotos von der Kantenausfahrt ?


Ja, genau!
Damit ich mich so richtig ärgern kann, weil ich ja nicht dabei war.

@boerni
Danke nochmals, das du meine Teile mitgebracht hast.... sind schon montiert.
(Da werd ich jetzt aber erstmal noch Loctide-schraubensicherung draufmachen....
die linke Madenschraube hatte sich übrigends auch schon gelockert....    )


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. April 2005)

Die Kante ist leider nicht mehr so spektakulär wie vor 2 JAhren.

Der Trail an der Kante war wie immer lustig. Mehr sag ich nicht.
Für alle Dürrbachfahrer:
Im Gegensatz zu den letzten Wochen lies er sich gestern super fahren. Klar gab´s MAtschlöcher aber die konnte man recht gut umfahren. Manche Löcher halt auch nicht aber ein wenig Matsch schadet ja nicht.


----------



## Koeni (14. April 2005)

@Todtnau 23./24.
Also bisher scheinen wir zu dritt zu sein (Gerald, Dirk und ich). Anmelden Marsch Marsch!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (14. April 2005)

@Todtnau 

Meinereiner tendiert zum 24., das wäre der Sonntag. Heute kommt der neue Steuersatz ins Last, dann kann ich auch wieder ruckfrei lenken 



Ach ja: Markgröningen war gestern ziemlich lustig! Erst Trails springen, und dann ein bißchen auf der Bahn rum heizen. Wird wohl zukünftig öfter passieren... stimmt's, Koni? Und wenn Du jetzt JA sagst, ist das so eine Art Verpflichtung


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. April 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Erst Trails springen, .....


Hab Ihr umgebaut und die Dirts platt gemacht


----------



## Kailinger (14. April 2005)

@Koni, DD und alle die lustich sin: 

heute, ab ca. 16.00 Uhr MG??? Schreib nachher noch kurz ne Klausur, hab dann den Mittag frei! Wetter sollte ja heut noch halten...

Gruß Kai


----------



## sms (14. April 2005)

@all
Hat schon jemand Pläne für diese Wochenende?

Also Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag?
----     Ich muss unbedingt radlen diese Wochenende    -----


----------



## driver79 (14. April 2005)

@schwandalein

werd an diesen tagen, wenns wetter einigermaßen ist hier in oder um stuttgart fahren.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. April 2005)

@driver

Fährst Du auch in Ilmenau das Rennen mit? Bin evtl. da gerade in der Heimat. Mal sehen, ob ich Dich dann erspähe   Muss mal überlegen wo es dort am besten wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (14. April 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Hat schon jemand Pläne für diese Wochenende?
> 
> Also Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag?
> ----     Ich muss unbedingt radlen diese Wochenende    -----



Ich sag' mal besser nicht zu, bevor ich's dann wieder absagen muss. Wäre aber grundsätzlich (Samstag- oder Sonntagnachmittag) auch dabei...


----------



## phen (14. April 2005)

Hi Leute!

Melde mich nach langer Zeit, pünktlich zum Sommer, zurück, und bin wieder bei den Parabolspiegel oder FK Touren dabei! Ausserdem habe ich noch mein altes BMX mitgebracht. Das ist leider nicht mehr ganz fahrtüchtig, und daher suche ich einen Fahrradladen, der BMX Teile hat. Habt ihr ne Idee? Und dann würds mich noch interessieren, ob hier auch jemand BMX technisch am start ist (rampen, oder kleine dirt-hügel) und wo man hier gut fahren kann.

Weiss jemand, ob man hier in Stgt Casco Helme (Viper MX) kaufen kann?

Bis demnächst!

Kai


----------



## zerg10 (14. April 2005)

phen schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute!
> 
> Melde mich nach langer Zeit, pünktlich zum Sommer, zurück, und bin wieder bei den Parabolspiegel oder FK Touren dabei! Ausserdem habe ich noch mein altes BMX mitgebracht. Das ist leider nicht mehr ganz fahrtüchtig, und daher suche ich einen Fahrradladen, der BMX Teile hat. Habt ihr ne Idee? Und dann würds mich noch interessieren, ob hier auch jemand BMX technisch am start ist (rampen, oder kleine dirt-hügel) und wo man hier gut fahren kann.
> 
> ...



Welcome back !

Also mir bekannte BMX-Bahnen sind: 
- Bohnenviertel (klein u. von Skater bevölkert)
- Esslingen unter der Brücke (Da ist eigentlich der Dirk der Profi)
- Sommerrain (Tables, Doubles u. ein kleiner Park)
- Markgröningen (RaceTrack)

Casco gibt es, glaube ich beim BikeMaxx ...


----------



## Koeni (14. April 2005)

@phen

BMX-Teile findest du hier 

In Markgröningen gibt es auch Dirts klick .

Racetracks gibt es in Markgröningen, Ingersheim und bald in Nußdorf(und irgendwo in Bönigheim oder so  )

@Kailinger
Vielleicht komm ich vorbei heute


----------



## mantra (14. April 2005)

@Phen: Was brauchst Du denn für Teile? Ich hätte evtl. noch ein bisschen BMX Zeug zu vergeben!

MFG Robert


----------



## Floater (14. April 2005)

phen schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute!
> 
> Melde mich nach langer Zeit, pünktlich zum Sommer, zurück, und bin wieder bei den Parabolspiegel oder FK Touren dabei! Ausserdem habe ich noch mein altes BMX mitgebracht. Das ist leider nicht mehr ganz fahrtüchtig, und daher suche ich einen Fahrradladen, der BMX Teile hat. Habt ihr ne Idee? Und dann würds mich noch interessieren, ob hier auch jemand BMX technisch am start ist (rampen, oder kleine dirt-hügel) und wo man hier gut fahren kann.
> 
> ...




da war der koni schneller, aber mußt die komischen öffnungszeiten beachten
der kaiser in feuerbach hat auch etwas an bmx teilen da, ist aber natürlich zu verachten


----------



## Floater (14. April 2005)

*Braucht jemand nen neuen lenker? nagelneuen dmr wingbar alloy(alu alder) schwrz (klick zum selbstkostenpreis (30 eus statt uvp 44,90)abzugeben*


----------



## Sofax (14. April 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Hat schon jemand Pläne für diese Wochenende?
> 
> Also Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag?
> ----     Ich muss unbedingt radlen diese Wochenende    -----



Sa, So kann ich mir auch gut was vorstellen.
Evtl. überleg ich auch, am Sonntag CC-Bundesliga in Münsingen anzuschauen...


----------



## Koeni (14. April 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> *Braucht jemand nen neuen lenker? nagelneuen dmr wingbar alloy(alu alder) schwrz (klick zum selbstkostenpreis (30 eus statt uvp 44,90)abzugeben*



Eigentlich brauch ich nen Lenker, will aber die Kohle für die Bikeparks sparen 

@Dirk
In MG war heute übrigens schon wieder training


----------



## FXO (14. April 2005)

wer wäre morgen spätnachmittags am start? evtl. mit wurst grillen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (14. April 2005)

Ich werde morgen abend ne runde drehen! so ca 1800 ab sifi.

die trails von sifi richtung kabasee, uni und glemseck hatte ich bereits am Di, deswegen wollte ihc morgen von sifi richtung warmenbronn und dann zum adac platz.

ich schau hier vohrher nochmal rein.


----------



## sms (15. April 2005)

Irgendwie hätte ich lust heute "spätnachmittag" 
etwas nach der Burg D zu schauen,
und/oder den Trail über die Solitudewiese wiederzufinden


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. April 2005)

Wenn ich normal Feierabend mache, bin ich gegen 15:30 am FK.
Falls nochjemand kommt, Klappspaten nicht vergessen! Damit wir das Blumenbeet bei Oma richten können


----------



## sms (15. April 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich normal Feierabend mache, bin ich gegen 15:30 am FK.
> Falls nochjemand kommt, Klappspaten nicht vergessen! Damit wir das Blumenbeet bei Oma richten können


Auch eine gute Idee...
ich kommeeeee


----------



## Sofax (15. April 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich normal Feierabend mache, bin ich gegen 15:30 am FK.
> Falls nochjemand kommt, Klappspaten nicht vergessen! Damit wir das Blumenbeet bei Oma richten können


meld mich heute mal ab


----------



## sms (15. April 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> meld mich heute mal ab


das war doch wohl ein Tippfehler?
du wolltest an schreiben und bist auf das b abgerutscht ??


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (15. April 2005)

Hallo Jungs, 

hab gestern mal mit dem Bernd telefoniert, der Containerdienst hat schon 6 Mulden mit Erde abgekippt, sprich ca. 30 cbm, ich glaube da wartet Arbeit auf uns....
Am Samstag morgen findet auf dem RKV Gelände die jährliche "Putzede" (oder wie man das auf Schwäbisch nennt) statt. Ich werde mal hingehen und die MTB Fraktion vertreten. Gegen Mittag gibt's dann Würstle usw. wer also Lust hat.
Ich meld mich dann morgen noch mal und gebe einen Lagebericht, ich hab mir auch ein Digi-Photo ausgeliehen, vielleicht kann ich Euch auch ein paar Photos hier reinstellen. 
Plant auf allle Fälle mal eine Buddelaktion in der nächsten Zeit ein, von mir auch mal Abends.

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## Koeni (15. April 2005)

@Ra
 

@all
Wie sieht's aus, hat (bei gutem Wetter) jemand Lust auf nen halben Tag Wildbad am Wochenende?


----------



## zerg10 (15. April 2005)

Ja, das war recht lustig heute, die Kante wird eine recht lustige "Old school Freeride"-Strecke mit Singletrail-Charakter   
Allerdings haben mich Steppi, Chris u. Schwan im hautengen Outfit u. XC-Bike ertragen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (15. April 2005)

Fährt jemand morgen? Ich bin wahrscheinlich in MG (außer es will doch noch jemand nach Wildbad)


----------



## torte (15. April 2005)

Wenns noch jemanden gibt der auch biker X fährt, hätte ich auch Interesse an einem Nachmittag WB


----------



## beat (16. April 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das war recht lustig heute, die Kante wird eine recht lustige "Old school Freeride"-Strecke mit Singletrail-Charakter
> Allerdings haben mich Steppi, Chris u. Schwan im hautengen Outfit u. XC-Bike ertragen müssen


So is recht! Es lebe die Tourenfraktion!!!


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (16. April 2005)

Moin zusammen, 

so, hab mir gestern mal das RKV Gelände angesehen und tatsächlich ist schon einiges an Erde da. 
Ich hab's auch mit ner Digi fotografiert allerdings ist das Speichermedium leer.
Entweder ich mach's falsch oder das Ding ist kaputt.

Starthügel: die meiste Erde liegt im vorderen Bereich, wir müssen sie also mit Schaufeln verteilen. Die Erde rutscht leider auch an der Böschung runter, wir müssen also entweder eine Verschalung basteln oder wir können nur noch wenig in die Höhe aufschütten. 

Es wurden bereits 3 Ladungen auf den ersten Sprunghügel gekippt die auch entsprechend verteilt werden müssen. 

Mein Vorschlag ist wir treffen uns nächste Woche ein paar mal nach Feierabend wenn es das Wetter zuläßt und Schüppen ein wenig. 

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## Koeni (16. April 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich noch sagen wollte, endlich geht hier mal wieder was



Haha, ihr Pfeifen.  
Dann muß ich halt wieder alleine los.
fahr demnächst nach MG Ärmchen und Beinchen fit machen.

Ach stimmt, Ihr seid ja Sonntagsfahrer


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. April 2005)

.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (16. April 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> .......


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. April 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Haha, ihr Pfeifen.





			
				Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Selber Pfeife
> Dann muß ich halt wieder alleine los.
> Wenn Du, wie früher, mal mitkommen würdest wenn wir in den Wald gehen
> müsstest Du das nicht.
> ...


----------



## Koeni (16. April 2005)

Aha, so ist das also  

1. War ich in letzter Zeit wenig fahren, weil Abi.
2. Hab ich kein Bock immer nach Stuttgart rein zu fahren
3. Fahr ich nicht nur DH und erst recht kein Dirt (hab aber mit Dirk beschlossen jedes zweite We im Park zu sein. Bin Schüler und kann's mir leisten  )
4. Will ich mein Rad nicht schmutzig machen  
5. Kann ich nach MG mal eben für ein Stündchen, auch bei wenig Zeit.
6. Keine Angst, ich werd auch wieder Touren fahren, hab aber einfach keine  Lust auf Berge hoch kurbeln. Fk geht mir zu wenig für den langen Weg bis ich da bin. Botnang-Trail find ich garnet so toll usw.

So, mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein 

Ach ja, ich hab nie behauptet, dass Tourenfahrer Weicheier sind. Das bin ja eher ich, wenn ich keine Berge hoch will


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. April 2005)

Passt scho, 
War auch keine Kritik oder so, gell.
So richtig viel geht wirklich net. Aber für eine schöne Runde nach Feierabend isses super. Das mit dem weg kann ich verstehen. Ich würde mich z.B. auch nicht eine Stunde durch den Feierabendverkehr nach MG quälen. DAfür macht mir das dort einfach zuuuu wenig Spaß. Dort muss man öfter fahren um wirklich Fortschritt zu haben. Und so oft komm ich da halt auch nicht hin. Dann isses immer wie von Null beginnen.
Das was Dein Stündchen in MG ist, sind hier halt 2 Stunden Trail fahren.
Das mit dem jeden 2. We im Park hab ich mir auch vorgenommen. Aber ich hab ne Freundin  also wirds net immer klappen. Aber Todtnau ist ja zum Glück nicht sooo Weit.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (16. April 2005)

Hallole

So,  kaum macht mans richtig, schon fuktioniert es. Hier wie besprochen die Bilder vom RKV-Gelände.

Ich habe heute mal die ganze Erde auf dem Starthügel eingeebnet, war ein haufen Arbeit (war fast ganz allein beim Buddeln).  

Der David hat mit seinen Kumpels an den Hühnerleitern weitergebastelt. Wird mit Sicherheit auch recht spaßig zu fahren sein. 

Wie bekommt man eigentlich die Bilder auf unter 60 KB??? Bei einigen Bilder komm ich mit max. Kopression nur auf 70. 

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## sms (16. April 2005)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bekommt man eigentlich die Bilder auf unter 60 KB??? Bei einigen Bilder komm ich mit max. Kopression nur auf 70.
> 
> Grüsse
> ra.


Hi, brauchst du garnicht..
Kannst die unkomprimierten (glaub max 2 mb) Bilder in deine Galerie hochladen, und dann hier als Bildlink einfügen...


----------



## sms (16. April 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Aber für eine schöne Runde nach Feierabend isses super.


Vorsicht,
ich bin heute, zum Anfang meiner fast 40 km Touraroundstuggitown    den FK Trail runter... (ja, ich habe ihn alleine wieder gefunden      )
DA hatte einer aber saubere Arbeit geleisten und alles schön mit Holz zugelegt, speziell an dem letzten Steilstück.    
Also vorsicht, wer da das erstemal runterbraust, sollte lieber etwas aufpassen.


----------



## driver79 (16. April 2005)

@ ra

die bilder sind nichs geworden, kommen irgendwie gepixelt raus.

@ sonntag

werd morgen ab ca. 13:00 uhr am fk, bzw. kante unterwegs sein. vorrausgesetzt es regnet nicht alzustark.


----------



## beat (16. April 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Vorsicht,
> ich bin heute, zum Anfang meiner fast 40 km Touraroundstuggitown    den FK Trail runter... (ja, ich habe ihn alleine wieder gefunden      )
> DA hatte einer aber saubere Arbeit geleisten und alles schön mit Holz zugelegt, speziell an dem letzten Steilstück.
> Also vorsicht, wer da das erstemal runterbraust, sollte lieber etwas aufpassen.


Ist irgend so ein Spinner, der sich mal wieder am Dobeltrail vergnügt. Einfach möglichst gleich wegräumen, denn wir sind mehr als der/die! Vorsicht: Auch am Steilhang war es neulich mächtig zugelegt. Also langsam an die Kante fahren  ...


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (17. April 2005)

Morgääään,

dann werd ich mal die Bilder in meine Fotoalbum heften, danke für den Trick Schwandalein.

Wir werden heute Nachmittag (wenn's Wetter net zu schlecht ist) nach MG fahren. Denke wir sind so gegen 16.00 h dort.

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (17. April 2005)

@Ra
Wer sind "wir" ?
Ich bin vielleicht auch dabei, wenn ich nicht mit Chris und Björn in Stuttgart fahr.


----------



## sms (17. April 2005)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> werd morgen ab ca. 13:00 uhr am fk, bzw. kante unterwegs sein. vorrausgesetzt es regnet nicht alzustark.


Jo,
werde auch vorbeikommen..
warscheinlich aber erst so 13:30 Uhr


----------



## Koeni (17. April 2005)

Guten Abend.
Können wir mal den Termin für Todtnau ausdiskutieren? Also ob Samstag oder Sonntag. Muss wegen Grillparty bescheid sagen  .Ach ja, ich bin für Samstag, richte mich aber nach der Mehrheit.


----------



## Sofax (17. April 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Abend.
> Können wir mal den Termin für Todtnau ausdiskutieren? Also ob Samstag oder Sonntag. Muss wegen Grillparty bescheid sagen  .Ach ja, ich bin für Samstag, richte mich aber nach der Mehrheit.


Bin auch für Samstag   Sonntag dann sozusagen als Familientag!
Kannst du mich mitnehmen (Kombi  )?


----------



## driver79 (17. April 2005)

@ todtnau

wenn ich mitfahren sollte bin ich auch für samstag. steht aber noch in den sternen. muß erst abklären ob ich nach sollingen bei jemand mitfahren kann oder jemand mit mir mitfährt.


----------



## Koeni (17. April 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch für Samstag   Sonntag dann sozusagen als Familientag!
> Kannst du mich mitnehmen (Kombi  )?



Eigentlich bin ich ja mit dem Dirk im Team . Ausserdem hört sich mein Auto gerade irgendwie komisch an  . Muss mal nachschauen lassen


----------



## sms (17. April 2005)

Soooo,

hier mal was!  (wer draufklickt landet in der Galerie  )

1 Schwandalein an der Kante




2 Driver auf dem Trail





(Bin mal gespannt, wie sich das mit dem Trail entwickelt...<<Garstige Omas>>   )


----------



## Sofax (17. April 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich bin ich ja mit dem Dirk im Team . Ausserdem hört sich mein Auto gerade irgendwie komisch an  . Muss mal nachschauen lassen


o.k. vergiss es


----------



## dangerousD (18. April 2005)

SO, auch mal wieder da...


Wegen Todtnau: den Termin kläre ich noch, tendenziell eher Sonntag, aber vielleicht läßt sich was drehen 

*Böblingen*:
Ich finde es gut, daß der Holk so viel Elan zeigt  Was ich nicht gut finde: er ist scheinbar der Einzige... folgender Vorschlag (habe ich auch schon mit Mike diskutiert): bevor wir mit der Schaufel viel Schweiß investieren, warten wir doch noch auf ein paar Kubikmeter Erde und besorgen uns dann mal für einen oder zwei Tage einen Radlader und ein Rüttelgerät zum Vorformen. Die Feinheiten kann man dann mit weniger Aufwand von Hand machen... Der Radlader kostet (mit Versicherung und allem Schnickschnack) insgesamt wohl etwa 200 Euro/Tag (sagt der Mike), das sollte drin sein. Minimaler Aufwand, maximaler Erfolg. Ich denke, das dürfte allen entgegen kommen. Und der Holk sieht hinterher nicht aus wie Superman mit seinen dicken Armen und dem breiten Kreuz vom Buddeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (18. April 2005)

Es hat mich verlassen. Mein Votec C9 hat seit Freitag eine neuen Besitzer, genauer gesagt eine Besitzerin. 
Und auch wenn es manche von Euch nicht gemocht haben, mir war es lange Jahre ein treuer Begleiter auf Waldwegen, Bikeparks und sonstigen Strecken...


----------



## sms (18. April 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> ...genauer gesagt eine Besitzerin.


Fährt das Mädel    dann wenigstens mit uns rum, wenn du dich schon nicht mehr in den Wald traust?


----------



## zerg10 (18. April 2005)

Das Mädel fuhr' vorher ein San Andreas mit 'ner GS4, also schon recht heftig. Allerdings nicht hier in der Gegend...

Und ich muss noch ein bisschen warten (Ja, die Post), dann basteln u. dann fahre ich auch wieder mit Federweg vorne u. hinten.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. April 2005)

@zerg

HAbs ja schonmal gesagt, sei froh das Du es noch gut verkauft hast. DAnn schmerzen neue Teile nicht so.


@Böblingen
Es sind ca. 125 Euro+ 10 Euro Versicherung am Tag.Selbstbeteiligung liegt was um 2700 Euro im Schadensfall. Ich hoffe und denke, dass wir als ungeübte fahrer nur einen TAg brauchen sollten um es in die richtige unvollendete Form zu bringen. DAs Zeug liegt dann ja schon da und wir müssen es nicht erst noch 100 Meter ranfahren. 
Es sollten sich doch auch mal alle anderen zum Thema äußern und nicht nur drumherum lesen.

@gestern
Hab mich so verkühlt am Rücken, dass ich den Kopf kaum drehen kann  
Muss nun Bikevideos schauen.


----------



## Koeni (18. April 2005)

@steppi
Meine Mail bekommen?

@Böblingen
Ich finde das hört sich gut an mit dem Radlader.


----------



## Sofax (18. April 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Böblingen
> Es sind ca. 125 Euro+ 10 Euro Versicherung am Tag.Selbstbeteiligung liegt was um 2700 Euro im Schadensfall. Ich hoffe und denke, dass wir als ungeübte fahrer nur einen TAg brauchen sollten um es in die richtige unvollendete Form zu bringen. DAs Zeug liegt dann ja schon da und wir müssen es nicht erst noch 100 Meter ranfahren.
> Es sollten sich doch auch mal alle anderen zum Thema äußern und nicht nur drumherum lesen.



Grundsätzlich:   
Anmerkung: Unser RKV-Vorsitzende hat doch beste Verbindungen in BB. Können wir (im Zweifel frag auch ICH nach!) ihn nicht ansprechen, ob er ggf. einen Bagger für (fast) Umme organisieren kann? -viell auch vom Bauigel? wenn der zwar seine Erde nicht vorbeibringt kann er uns doch viell den Bagger für einen Samstag oder so leihen?

@DD
wie siehts denn mit unserer Red-Bull-Backyard-Digger-Bewerbung aus? Bewerbung schon abgeschickt? Antwort steht aus? oder doch noch Überlegungsphase? (hab gar nix mehr gehört...)  

@zerg
wann kommt denn das VP an???? Kannst du noch Unterstützung beim Zusammenbau gebrauchen? ich biete mich mal an falls du Lust hast - gerade bei den aktuellen Wetteraussichten    ist schrauben vielleicht spaßiger  



			
				driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich mitfahren sollte bin ich auch für samstag. steht aber noch in den sternen. muß erst abklären ob ich nach sollingen bei jemand mitfahren kann oder jemand mit mir mitfährt.



meinst du, dass du noch abklären musst, ob 1.) jemand mit dir *nach Sollingen* fährt oder ob 2.) jemand mit dir *nach Todtnau * mitfährt (und du in diesem Fall nicht nach Sollingen willst)?
Falls 2.) melde ich mich gerne bei dir zur Mitfahrt nach Todtnau an (im Zweifel kann auch ich fahren)  
Hat sonst noch jemand Lust, am WE nach Todtnau mitzukommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (18. April 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> wann kommt denn das VP an???? Kannst du noch Unterstützung beim Zusammenbau gebrauchen? ich biete mich mal an falls du Lust hast - gerade bei den aktuellen Wetteraussichten    ist schrauben vielleicht spaßiger



Diese Woche hoffe ich. Hat zufällig jemand ein Steuersatzeinpreßwerkzeug zuhause 'rumliegen ? 

Und wer möchte kann mich auch gerne besuchen kommen, es gibt auch wieder Kaffee u. kalte Drinks. Ja, und die grosse Party kommt auch noch ...


----------



## Koeni (18. April 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Woche hoffe ich. Hat zufällig jemand ein Steuersatzeinpreßwerkzeug zuhause 'rumliegen ?
> 
> Und wer möchte kann mich auch gerne besuchen kommen, es gibt auch wieder Kaffee u. kalte Drinks. Ja, und die grosse Party kommt auch noch ...



Ich hab ein Werkzeug, mit dem man den Steuersatz rein bekommt.


----------



## sms (18. April 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, und die grosse Party kommt auch noch ...


Das hab ich gelesen!!!!
Dir ist aber schon bewusst, dass ich max. 5 Radminuten von dir entfernt wohne


----------



## Sofax (18. April 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Woche hoffe ich. Hat zufällig jemand ein Steuersatzeinpreßwerkzeug zuhause 'rumliegen ?
> 
> Und wer möchte kann mich auch gerne besuchen kommen, es gibt auch wieder Kaffee u. kalte Drinks. Ja, und die grosse Party kommt auch noch ...


Steuersatzeinpreßwerkzeug: nein   
(fast) alles andere müsste ich mittlerweile haben - ach nee, die Bremssattelplanfräse fehlt mir auch noch ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. April 2005)

Hi Koni,
falls Du die Mail an die Uni geschickt hast, kann ich es nicht sagen.
Wie gesagt, ich kann meinen Kopf 30° in jede Richtung bewegen. Danach ist es nur mit schmerzen im Rücken verbunden. Was ich sagen will, ich bin zu Hause 
Wenn es sich um gestern beprochenes handelt, bin ich dabei.
Zu Todtnau kann ich noch nix sagen. Sonntag geht bei mir nicht und SAmstag steht noch in den Sternen.

@Zerg 
Bevor Du dem Koni seine verbogene Unterlegscheibe mit M8er Gewindestange nimmst, sag mir Bescheid. Ich hatte Dir ja mal sowas, nur stabiler, vorbereitet.
Stahlplatte 60*60*15 mm mit M16 Gewindestange.
Oder hat Koni jetzt ein richtiges Werkzeug?


----------



## driver79 (18. April 2005)

@Sofax

hat sich auf sollingen bezogen

denke mal, dass ich nach todtnau das prob mit mitfahrer nicht hab.


----------



## boerni (18. April 2005)

@ chris
kann leider nicht mit nach solling hab leider am samstag kein frei bekommen.

@ todtnau
tendiere aus diesem grund auch eher zum sonntag als samstag

@ bb
hatte ja mit einem bekannten über die red bull geschichte gesprochen. der hat aber sein angebot zurück gezogen da er zur zeit für die uni schon einiges tun muss.



schöne grüsse
björn


----------



## sms (18. April 2005)

Ach ja,
wer war nochmal der, welcher bald bei http://www.bike-components.de bestellen wollte?


----------



## plusminus (18. April 2005)

Das wär ich. Dank spontaner Arbeitslosigkeit werd ich den Einkauf allerdings etwas verschieben müssen. Mein kleiner Nebenjob (bin noch Schüler) hat sich mal eben in Luft aufgelöst und seitdem is nix mehr mit schicken Sachen kaufen   Hab jetzt über nen Kumpel ne XT-Kette mitbestellt, mehr kann und will ich mir gerade net leisten. Tut mir Leid.

Wann wird jetzt hier eigentlich gebuddelt? Durch die Arbeitslosigkeit ist der Traum vom Dirtbike zwar noch weiter in die Ferne gerückt aber mithelfen könnt ich ja evtl trotzdem, gerade weil ich so viel Freizeit hab   

Schönen Abend noch.
Axel


----------



## Sofax (18. April 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja,
> wer war nochmal der, welcher bald bei http://www.bike-components.de bestellen wollte?


ich! war aber vor 2 Wochen! wenn du nochmal was bestellen willst, sag bescheid - vielleicht kommen bei mir noch ein paar Kleinteile zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torte (18. April 2005)

Wegen dem Bikepark (welchem auch immer) bin da eher für Samstag


----------



## sms (18. April 2005)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen dem Bikepark (welchem auch immer) bin da eher für Samstag


Samstag,..... ging aber auch Sonntag!


----------



## dangerousD (18. April 2005)

@Todtnau
Habe jetzt den Samstag ausgehandelt. Hoffe, das paßt bei Euch auch. Koni, wir machen dann wieder eine FG  (FahrGemeinschaft). Freue mich schon!  !!Todtnau!! 

@boerni
Hättste ja mal früher sagen können  Habe mich jetzt nicht um die Anmeldung bei Red Bull gekümmert. Habe ja auch keine Bilder (um die ich hier mal gebeten hatte) usw. Kann es ja auch so probieren, habe aber diese Woche kaum noch Zeit für so was, da ich nicht zu Hause bin. Schau'n mer mal...

@boeblingen
Gerald's Idee ist ja nicht schlecht, vielleicht klappt das ja auch für wenig Geld. Muß halt nur geklärt werden...


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (19. April 2005)

Hallole

@+-: Du bist ja doch noch da? wo wäre denn Dein Nebenjob gewesen?

@BB-Buddler: will mal sehen was man der Stadt aus dem Kreuz leiern kann. Ich warte noch bis WH wieder gesund ist und dann gehen wir die Sache mal an. (ich hab immer noch Mukelkater vom Buddeln im Rücken!!!)

Grüsse
ra


----------



## boerni (19. April 2005)

@todtnau
wird leider dieses we nix hab gerade auf der seite gelesen dass sich die eröffnung noch eine weitere woche dahinzieht


----------



## Sofax (19. April 2005)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> @todtnau
> wird leider dieses we nix hab gerade auf der seite gelesen dass sich die eröffnung noch eine weitere woche dahinzieht


Dann sollten wir am Samstag nochmal Bad Wildbad unter die Reifen nehmen! Das Wetter wird super, also nur noch die Frage: ganzer oder halber Tag?


----------



## plusminus (19. April 2005)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Hallole
> 
> @+-: Du bist ja doch noch da? wo wäre denn Dein Nebenjob gewesen?



Warum sollte ich weggewesen sein? Schreib halt nur seltener was rein, da ihr meistens weiterwegfahrt und meiner Ansicht nach mehr so in die Richtung Freeride Enduro Downhill geht. Natürlich auch Dirt. Aber für all das hab ich halt kein Material.
Zum Nebenjob: Ich hab ja, wie Du an meinem Geburtstag eigentlich hättest mitbekommen können, mit nem Kumpel zusammen Möbel aufgebaut. Sprich OVP-Schränke, Betten und Komoden zum Kunden geliefert. Aber die haben sich dazu entschieden, dass wir in Zukunft auch Reklamationen bearbeiten sollen die der Hersteller verursacht hat (zb wenn kaputte Ware geliefert wird). Damit waren wir nicht einverstanden, weil eigentlich bei jeder Lieferung defekte Teile dabei waren. Aber das ist ne ewige lange Hintergrundsgeschichte die auch viel mit der "Philosophie" von mam-limited zu tun hat. KAUFT BLOß NIX IN DEM LADEN.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (19. April 2005)

plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sollte ich weggewesen sein? Schreib halt nur seltener was rein, da ihr meistens weiterwegfahrt und meiner Ansicht nach mehr so in die Richtung Freeride Enduro Downhill geht. Natürlich auch Dirt. Aber für all das hab ich halt kein Material.
> Zum Nebenjob: Ich hab ja, wie Du an meinem Geburtstag eigentlich hättest mitbekommen können, mit nem Kumpel zusammen Möbel aufgebaut. Sprich OVP-Schränke, Betten und Komoden zum Kunden geliefert. Aber die haben sich dazu entschieden, dass wir in Zukunft auch Reklamationen bearbeiten sollen die der Hersteller verursacht hat (zb wenn kaputte Ware geliefert wird). Damit waren wir nicht einverstanden, weil eigentlich bei jeder Lieferung defekte Teile dabei waren. Aber das ist ne ewige lange Hintergrundsgeschichte die auch viel mit der "Philosophie" von mam-limited zu tun hat. KAUFT BLOß NIX IN DEM LADEN.



du hattest geschrieben, dass Du Dich für 2 Monate verabschiedest, da Möbelaufbauen meist net so lange dauert dachte ich Du würdest was anderes machen. 

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## Koeni (19. April 2005)

@Todtnau
Ja, hab ich vorhin auch gelesen, echt fies  

Also würde ich auch auf Wildbad umschwenken, oder halt so n bischen fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (19. April 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Todtnau
> Ja, hab ich vorhin auch gelesen, echt fies
> 
> Also würde ich auch auf Wildbad umschwenken, oder halt so n bischen fahren


Wildbad...
wäre ich für...
gleich den ganzen Tag... und zwar Samstag


----------



## Sofax (19. April 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Wildbad...
> wäre ich für...
> gleich den ganzen Tag... und zwar Samstag


----------



## plusminus (19. April 2005)

plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> @koni: der Ole hat bei mir heute auch zum letzten Mal zugeschlagen
> Jetzt verabschiedet er sich wohl erstmal für so 2 Monate.....
> 
> Gruß in die Runde



@ra: nehme mal an, dass Du das gemeint hast. Aber da dieser "er" sich ja auf besagten Ole bezog hab ich mich nicht verabschiedet. Bis zum mündlichen Abi sinds halt noch 2 Monate, also werd ich bis dahin nicht mehr "oleole" jubeln können.
Alles klar!? Also bin schon noch da und wir können gern mal nen Nightride fahren, wo und wann auch immer. Bissle Schule hab ich noch, aber außer Radfahren hab ich grad echt nix zu tun. Was, wenn man nach München schielt, ja nicht unbedingt schlecht sein muss   
Grüße in die Runde

Axel


----------



## sms (19. April 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

>


O.k.,
dann stehst du um 8:50 Uhr bei mir vor der Tür,
und dann probieren wir *2* Fahrräder in mein Autochen reinzuoperieren   

Oder willst du fahren?


----------



## torte (19. April 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Wildbad...
> wäre ich für...
> gleich den ganzen Tag... und zwar Samstag


----------



## Koeni (19. April 2005)

@Wildbad
Okay, bin dabei. Weiß nur nicht ob ich's schon früh schaffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (19. April 2005)

@Koeni,

Danke für die PM


----------



## Floater (19. April 2005)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Hallole
> 
> So,  kaum macht mans richtig, schon fuktioniert es. Hier wie besprochen die Bilder vom RKV-Gelände.
> 
> ...




bin ja gerade trotz neuem dsl anschluss   manchmal hier im forum nicht auf dem laufenden; deshalb hab ich z.b. auch diese buddelaktion erst im nachhinein mitgekriegt! wie wärs mit nem e-mail rundschlag, wenn ein buddeltermin steht?
wenn der holk immer alleine buddeln muß haben wir erst in 5 jahren ne bahn und er schon viel früher ein kaputtes kreuz


----------



## Floater (19. April 2005)

....und bevor ichs vergess, wer mal lust auf was anderes hat sollte mal den link in meiner signatur bemühen...


----------



## Sofax (20. April 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> O.k.,
> dann stehst du um 8:50 Uhr bei mir vor der Tür,
> und dann probieren wir *2* Fahrräder in mein Autochen reinzuoperieren
> 
> Oder willst du fahren?


Ja, so machen wirs    - und ich werd eher nochn paar Minuten früher da sein, damit wir um 8:50 auch loskommen.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (20. April 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ....und bevor ichs vergess, wer mal lust auf was anderes hat sollte mal den link in meiner signatur bemühen...



wo sind denn die Bilder von den Dirts gemacht worden???

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## Sofax (20. April 2005)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> wo sind denn die Bilder von den Dirts gemacht worden???
> 
> Grüsse
> ra.


Ja genau, wollte ich auch schon fragen...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. April 2005)

Keine Ahnung in welchem Post das war, aber auf die Bilder hat er sicher schon Anfang des Jahres hingewiesen.


----------



## Floater (20. April 2005)

das sind die von andy(?) dotzauer aus kaufbeuren


----------



## Backwoods (20. April 2005)

Hi,

mal ne OFFTOPIC frage an alle STUDENTEN hier:

ich such an der uni in vaihingen einen gescheiten und vorallem günstigen copyshop, der mir ein pdf dokument doppelseitig und zum teil in farbe rauslässt.

Thx


----------



## Koeni (20. April 2005)

Ich bestell heute noch bei BMO. Wer was braucht, der schick mir bitte ne PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (20. April 2005)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> mal ne OFFTOPIC frage an alle STUDENTEN hier:
> 
> ...


Wo bewirbst du dich?


----------



## mantra (20. April 2005)

In Vaihingen gibts nen Copyshop der das macht was Du willst! Ob es billig wird, kann ich dir aber nicht sagen.
Er befindent sich über der Caffeteria neben der Mensa.

Gruß Robert

@Schwandelein: Irgendwann machen mich deine sche.. Smilys noch wahnsinnig


----------



## sms (20. April 2005)

mantra schrieb:
			
		

> @Schwandelein: Irgendwann machen mich deine sche.. Smilys noch wahnsinnig


----------



## Floater (20. April 2005)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> mal ne OFFTOPIC frage an alle STUDENTEN hier:
> 
> ...



es gibt ja auch noch den media druck wiesinger in mikes nachbarschaft, aber ob der günstig ist...


----------



## Backwoods (20. April 2005)

mantra schrieb:
			
		

> In Vaihingen gibts nen Copyshop der das macht was Du willst! Ob es billig wird, kann ich dir aber nicht sagen.
> Er befindent sich über der Caffeteria neben der Mensa.
> 
> Gruß Robert



erstmal danke für den tip  

hat der laden vieleicht einen namen und/oder ne telefonnummer. komme da ja net so oft vorbei.


----------



## Backwoods (20. April 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt ja auch noch den media druck wiesinger in mikes nachbarschaft, aber ob der günstig ist...



Danke, aber auf den bin ich auch schon gekommen! und der ist bei mike in der nähe?

hatte schonmal mit dem telefoniert. ist sogar minimal günstiger als der induPrint an der FH.


----------



## Floater (20. April 2005)

wenns übrigens um gut und vor allem günstig geht führt eigentlich kein weg am kopier und werbestudio in cannstatt am wilhelmsplatz vorbei...aber ist eben in cannstatt
wiesingers gibts ja mehrere in der ganzen stadt und einen eben auch an der uni vaihingen
und wenn du schon in an der fh gesucht hast schau doch mal nach dem farbkopierstudio hausmann, einmal in der silberburgstraße und einmal im osten
so, vorerst mal wieder genug offtopic!

ontopic
wie wärs jetzt mit nem "buddel newsletter per email"?
termin kann man ja natürlich nach wie vor übers forum hier ausmachen, aber wie gesagt, ich überseh hier auch gerne mal was(andere ja auch, z.B. als ich damals zwecks turmbeispiel auf die bilder in meiner gallerie hingewiesen habe  )


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (21. April 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ontopic
> wie wärs jetzt mit nem "buddel newsletter per email"?
> termin kann man ja natürlich nach wie vor übers forum hier ausmachen, aber wie gesagt, ich überseh hier auch gerne mal was(andere ja auch, z.B. als ich damals zwecks turmbeispiel auf die bilder in meiner gallerie hingewiesen habe  )



Find ich gut, hatte auch schon daran gedacht aber ich habe den Arbeitsaufwand gescheut. 

Also, alle die mit in den Verteiler wollen, PM mit Eurer E-Mail an mich. Ich stell ihn dann zusammen und Ihr könnt dann ggf. mit "Antworten an alle" Eure Mails verschicken. 

@+-: nächst Woche ist mein HT wieder fit, dann können wir mal ne Runde abends drehen.

Grüsse ra.


----------



## phen (21. April 2005)

@Backwoods

das ding in vaihingen heisst "Kopierlädle". Wenn du zwischen 10 und 15 Uhr dort vorbeikommst, kannst du dir sichersein, dass sie geöffnet haben. Genau habe ich es aber nichtmehr im kopf.

Gibts heute/morgen irgendwelche touren?

gruss,

kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (21. April 2005)

Er ist da, er ist da, er ist da !!! Ab jetzt läuft die Zeit bis der Hobel fahrbereit ist ...   

VP Free 

Rahmen


----------



## Koeni (21. April 2005)

...und wenn du jetzt nicht am Samstag in Wildbad dabei bist, zeig ich dir nen Vogel  . Keine Ausreden, du hast schon genug Bikes zusammen gebastelt und musst das in der Zeit locker schaffen  .


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. April 2005)

@zerg


SCHICK!


----------



## driver79 (21. April 2005)

@zerg

schick.


----------



## Backwoods (21. April 2005)

phen schrieb:
			
		

> @Backwoods
> 
> das ding in vaihingen heisst "Kopierlädle". Wenn du zwischen 10 und 15 Uhr dort vorbeikommst, kannst du dir sichersein, dass sie geöffnet haben.



spassvogel! um die uhrzeit müssen die sklaven beim daimler arbeiten

trotzdem danke, ich glaub ich geh zu wiesinger media


----------



## beat (21. April 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Er ist da, er ist da, er ist da !!! Ab jetzt läuft die Zeit bis der Hobel fahrbereit ist ...
> 
> VP Free
> 
> Rahmen


Hach - einfach scheee  !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (21. April 2005)

Status Update:

Eigentlich wäre das Ding heute schon fertig geworden, das Problem ist das Einpressen des Steuersatzes. Den Floater will ich heute nimmer belästigen, also bekommt morgen der lokale Händler um die Ecke seine Chance...

@Koni
Was meinst Du wie gerne ich das Ding am Samstag in Wildbad einweihen würde, aber leider bekommen wir da Besuch   . Wenn's Wetter hält,  fahre ich am Sonntag eine kleine (Trail-)Runde. 

Klingel brauch' ich auch keine mehr, die Ringle-Nabe knattert so herrlich laut   

Weitere Bilder folgen ...


----------



## Backwoods (21. April 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Er ist da, er ist da, er ist da !!! Ab jetzt läuft die Zeit bis der Hobel fahrbereit ist ...




Hast du den rahmen mal gewogen (halt mit dämpfer) bevor du ihn mit gewichten bestückts ?


----------



## Floater (21. April 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Er ist da, er ist da, er ist da !!! Ab jetzt läuft die Zeit bis der Hobel fahrbereit ist ...
> 
> VP Free
> 
> Rahmen





schön!!!    
so langsam gefallen mir auch schwarze rahmen wieder! ich würde fast soweit gehen zu sagen, daß schwarz das neue schwarz ist!


----------



## sms (21. April 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Er ist da, er ist da, er ist da !!! Ab jetzt läuft die Zeit bis der Hobel fahrbereit ist ...
> 
> VP Free
> 
> Rahmen








Sehr fein







-


----------



## Don Stefano (21. April 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Er ist da, er ist da, er ist da !!!


Wow, herzlichen Glückwunsch! Haste geerbt oder wie kommt's?


----------



## zerg10 (21. April 2005)

So langsam nimmt es Formen an. Morgen noch ein wenig Feintuning und da geht's los. Hier noch zwei Bilder, um mal einen ungefähren Eindruck wie's aussehen wird, zu vermitteln ...

Aufbau1 
Aufbau2 

@backwoods
Rahmen (Grösse M) wiegt mit dem DHX 4,6kg, die Gabel inkl. Vorbau u. Lenker (Syntace Ecoraiser) nur 2.800 kg. Wunschgewicht wäre 16,5kg - 17,0kg

@skuehnen
Nö, guten Preis bekommen, monatelang von Wasser u. Brot gelebt und letzte Woche noch das Votec verkauft ...


----------



## Floater (21. April 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> So langsam nimmt es Formen an. Morgen noch ein wenig Feintuning und da geht's los. Hier noch zwei Bilder, um mal einen ungefähren Eindruck wie's aussehen wird, zu vermitteln ...
> 
> Aufbau1
> Aufbau2
> ...



hmmm was hast denn für den atlas gezahlt...beim rad und reisen gabs den gerade für 15 eus


----------



## zerg10 (22. April 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm was hast denn für den atlas gezahlt...beim rad und reisen gabs den gerade für 15 eus



Deutlich mehr u. das war damals schon das beste Angebot


----------



## Koeni (22. April 2005)

@zerg
Ich will nicht wieder auf der Gabel rumhacken, du weißt ja, was ich von der halte. Aber der Rest ist echt richtig hübsch. Und zum Thema Rahmenfarbe:
Hätte ich genauso genommen, sieht richtig gut aus  .

Das mit Wildbad ist natürlich schade, aber Vorfreude ist ...


----------



## zerg10 (22. April 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> Ich will nicht wieder auf der Gabel rumhacken, du weißt ja, was ich von der halte. Aber der Rest ist echt richtig hübsch. Und zum Thema Rahmenfarbe:
> Hätte ich genauso genommen, sieht richtig gut aus  .
> 
> Das mit Wildbad ist natürlich schade, aber Vorfreude ist ...



Die Gabel ist eigentlich ein Überbleibsel aus meinen V8-Träumen. Und wie gut oder schlecht das Ding geht weiss ich selber nicht, ist aber im Grunde eine verbesserte Junior T (Gleiche Dämpfereinheit, dickere Standrohre (35mm) u. ein massiveres Castig u. vor allem leichter).
Mein Traum ist die Boxxer Ride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. April 2005)

Wer fährt denn morgen alles nach WB?

Gibt es jemanden, der mich und mein kleines schwarzes  evtl. mitnehmen kann?
Ich kann nur Bikercross und Dual fahren. Ich könnte auch fahren. Dann passt aber, denke ich , nur noch ein kleines Bike und kein Klumpen rein. Hab ja keinen Kombi 

Was geht ggf. noch außer WB?


----------



## sms (22. April 2005)

- Sofax und ich, im somit vollbesetzten und überladenen kleinen grünen Straßenrenner  

- Koeni und Danger ?

- Torte


----------



## marc (22. April 2005)

@zerg & "Bande"

weiß nicht ob Ihr schon was davon mitbekommen habt, aber am 14/15. Mai findet unser alljährliches Bikejam  statt.
Wäre doch eine Gelegenheit für einen Gegenbesuch und daß ich Euch mal unsere Bahn vorstellen kann. Gibt auch geführte Freeride-Touren.
Vielleicht sieht man sich,

gruß marc


----------



## sms (22. April 2005)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg & "Bande"
> 
> weiß nicht ob Ihr schon was davon mitbekommen habt, aber am 14/15. Mai findet unser alljährliches Bikejam  statt.
> Wäre doch eine Gelegenheit für einen Gegenbesuch und daß ich Euch mal unsere Bahn vorstellen kann. Gibt auch geführte Freeride-Touren.
> ...


   Danke marc,

ist notiert


----------



## driver79 (22. April 2005)

meld mich mal fürs we ab. fahr heut in die schweiz. euch viel spaß.


----------



## Koeni (22. April 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> - Sofax und ich, im somit vollbesetzten und überladenen kleinen grünen Straßenrenner
> 
> - Koeni und Danger ?
> 
> - Torte



Also ich werd mich beim Dirk einschleichen, mein Auto (hab ja gesagt es hört sich komisch an) hat glaub ich ein kaputtes Radlager. Sonst könnte ich auch noch fahren  .

@chris
Schweiz? Wo schweiz?

Ach übrigens:

OleOle

Schnäppchen


----------



## Floater (22. April 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gabel ist eigentlich ein Überbleibsel aus meinen V8-Träumen. Und wie gut oder schlecht das Ding geht weiss ich selber nicht, ist aber im Grunde eine verbesserte Junior T (Gleiche Dämpfereinheit, dickere Standrohre (35mm) u. ein massiveres Castig u. vor allem leichter).
> Mein Traum ist die Boxxer Ride





also jetzt hast du rahmenmäßig so viel geschmack bewiesen, jetzt musstdu das doch bei der gabel auch noch lernen....

speeaking of gabels: meine tut tatsächlich wieder, innerhalb von nicht mal einer woche eine befürchtet schrottreife, 6jahre alte gabel wieder hinbekommen, respekt!


----------



## Koeni (22. April 2005)

Griasz Aich Buam!  

Hab gerade mit Dirk telefoniert. Wir werden morgen mittag dann nachkommen nach Wildbad. Ich weiß nicht, wie Ihr Euch das so vorgestellt habt(BX?/Dual?/DH?). Wir werden wohl nur DH fahren.

Ich hoffe wir treffen uns irgendwo auf (und nicht neben  ) der Strecke.

Bis morgen


----------



## Backwoods (22. April 2005)

Apropo schnäppchen,

im HDK in sifi ist wieder verkauf der musterkollektionen! geht morgen bis 1600

im hdk 2 im 4. OG gibts jede menge von dainese. u.a die DH helme für 120 bis 140 euros  die kosten regulär glaub ich 299,- !!!!

im hdk 1 gibts halt alles mögliche: von guten klamotten über sport klamotten taschen schuhe helme...... einfach mal hingehen - meist geht nur bares!!

ich meld mich mal wieder fürs wochenende ab. fahre morgen früh an den arlber zum saisonabschuss und werd wohl bis so bleiben. tageskarte kostet angeblich nur 17,-   

bis dann mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torte (22. April 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es jemanden, der mich und mein kleines schwarzes  evtl. mitnehmen kann?



Am tel hast aber noch was vom bike gesagt und nicht von Kleidchen    

Ich hoffe ich bin pünktlich bei dir   




			
				Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Apropo schnäppchen,
> 
> im HDK in sifi ist wieder verkauf der musterkollektionen! ....u.a die DH helme für 120 bis 140 euros  die kosten regulär glaub ich 299,- !!!!
> l




Japp, ich hab mir heute (unter anderem    ) nen FF Helm gekauft... nicht unbedingt in meiner Traumfarbe    aber bei dem Preis kann man nicht meckern


----------



## zerg10 (23. April 2005)

So, Gabel ist drinnen, Bremsen sind ausgerichtet und der Antrieb läuft. Heute noch ein wenig Feintuning (Bremsleitung tauschen, Schaltzüge verlegen, alles einstellen) und das Ding ist einsatzbereit.
Bin evtl. morgen nachmittag damit in Degerloch, um den Dämpfer optimal einzustellen...

Das neueste Album: fast fertig 

Euch viel Spaß in Wildbad, wäre gerne mit dabei


----------



## Koeni (23. April 2005)

Ich erzähl Euch was  :

Dirk und ich kommen in Wildbad an, ziehen uns um und wollen Karten kaufen.

"Ich kann Euch gerade keine Karten verkaufen, die Bergbahn ist kaputt" .

"Hhm, sauber  ." 

"Aber wir shutteln mit unserm (Klein-)Bus"

"Wie lang muss man denn da warten?"

"Überlegsch halt, 60-70 Biker warten, dass sie hoch kommen"

"Hhm,sauber  . Was mach mer? Bock auf BX?"
"Nö, Du?"
"Nö"
"Geh mer?"
"Geh mer!"

Dann ab nach Hohenhasslach auf den Trail von den vertical LB-Jungs, weil's auf'm Weg liegt.
Hochgestrampelt und runtergeheizt.
Ich kurz vor Ende ne Kurve net gekriegt und volle Suppe gegen nen Baum geheizt.

==> Bissle dickes Knie trotz Protektoren und viel schlimmer: Meine 3 Wochen alte Saint hat's zerbrochen(Das Gußteil vom Bremsgriff komplett durchgebrochen).

*Ironiemodus an*Also, suuuper Trip heute   *Ironiemodus aus*

So ne Kacke aber auch


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. April 2005)

Hab mir sowas schon gedacht, mit der Bahn. Weil Ihr wart schon weg als wir kamen.
Böse kleine Geschichte. Dan weis ich aber gleichmal was ein Hebl kostet.  
Nächste Woch e bin ich leider net im Ländle. Nix Todtnau


----------



## torte (23. April 2005)

So, bin auch angekommen   

Fazit:

Es war GEIL    (der Stau am Lift als die Bergbahn kaputt war war nich soooo doll    da waren halt alle DHler auf dem biker X)

Aber sonst echt gut. Nach dem regen war die Strecke noch besser   

Nu werd ich erst mal was futtern und warten das der Schmerz nachlässt   


@ Koni

Gute Besserung


----------



## tde (23. April 2005)

@sonntags-frühaufsteher: morgen starten wir wieder zur FK-Trailrunde (ca. 3 Std.) ab 10.00 Uhr Haltestelle Stelle. Wetter egal.

@zerg: üüübsch! Beeil Dich mit dem Aufbau! Hast ja noch die ganze Nacht, um morgen früh mit dabei zu sein  

@koni: hatte neulich einen kapitalen Überschlag bei Tempo 40 und trotz fullprotection einige derbe Prellungen  . Hab mir dann von einem Experten einen Lehrkurs in Protektorenkunde geben lassen: Hartschalen-Protektoren (wie etwa meine Dainese) verteilen lediglich die Aufprallkraft auf eine größere Fläche und schützen in erster Linie vor punktuellen Splitterbrüchen und Schitt- bzw. Stichwunden (durch Äste, Steine etc.). Prellungen gibt's trotzdem. Besser wären PU-Schäume, die zusätzlich die Aufprallgeschwindigkeit dämpfen. In edlen Motorrad-Sportlederkombis sind die auch Standard und haben schon manchen Racer nach einem >200 km/h-Sturz noch glimplich davon kommen lassen. Für den Motocross-, Enduro- oder Downhill-Bereich gibt es leider nichts Adäquates (ideal: Kombi aus PU-Schaum und Hartschale). Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung fürs Knie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. April 2005)

@Koni
Gute Besserung natürlich. Hatte ich vorhin glatt unterschlagen


----------



## Koeni (23. April 2005)

@gute Besserung
so schlimm ist's dann auch wieder nicht, vielleicht ist's morgen schon weg. Ohne Protektoren wär's Knie aber bestimmt hinüber. Trotzdem Danke


----------



## zerg10 (24. April 2005)

@Koni
Trotzdem gute Besserung, auch wegen dem missratenen Tag...

@Torte
Schmerzen ? Wovon ? 

@Tde
10:00 schaff' ich nicht, die Schaltung macht noch Zicken. Vielleicht dreh' ich heute abend eine gemütliche Einfahrrunde, muß mich doch erstmal an den Hobel gewöhnen ...

Status:
Fertig !


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (24. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich hab mich am Freitag mit dem Wolfgang getroffen um das weitere Vorgehen zu besprechen. 
Wir haben uns auch noch mal den Eingang zum Grundstück angesehen um zu prüfen ob die 3-Achser nicht doch irgendwie auf das Gelände kommen können. Die Öffnung zu vergrößern kann man vergessen, die Torpfosten sind zu gut befestigt. Die einzige Möglichkeit ist auf das gegenüberliegende Grundstück zu fahren. Da müssten wir uns aber die Genehmigung vom Besitzer besorgen. Der Wolfgang will das diese Woche noch einmal prüfen. 
Wir wollen auf alle Fälle die Erdlieferungen beschleunigen, egal ob mit dem Containerdienst oder per 3-Achser. 

Betreffend dem Bagger sind wir auch ein bisschen weiter. Es gibt verschiedene vielversprechende Möglichkeiten und wir werden prüfen welche die kostengünstigste und beste ist.  Zum Beispiel haben wir den Staffelführer der Hunde-Rettungs-Staffel des Roten Kreuzes auf dem Gelände getroffen die gerade mit ihren Hunden am trainieren waren. Der hat einen Freund der sich einen Bagger bei Ebay ersteigert hat. Den kann man sich evtl. mal leihen. 

Wir ihr seht es geht weiter, wer noch auf den Böblinger Buddel und Built Verteiler möchte bitte kurze PM mit E-Mail Adresse.

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. April 2005)

@ra.

Hört sich ja schonmal nicht schlecht an.
Wenn man auf Nachbargrundstück auffahren kann um dann auf unser Gelände zu kommen, wäre das ja super.
Ich weis jetzt nicht welchen Pfosten Du meinst, aber wir meinten den Pfosten eines Zaunfeldes. Nicht einen der Torpfosten. Der soll auch nicht rauskommen, sonder Variabel bzw Mobil gemacht werden. 
Ich komm auch mal rüber nach BB. Dann können wir uns das mal anschauen.

@zerg


----------



## sms (24. April 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> und volle Suppe gegen nen Baum geheizt.








Bei mir wars ein Stein... davon gibts ja in Wildbad auch genug...



bin mal gespannt, wie sich das so farblich weiterentwickelt..  

_


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (25. April 2005)

Hallo, 

hab noch vollkommen vergessen Euch zu erzählen. Der Bernd hat uns 16 Balken von einem Dachstuhl besorgt. Ca. 4 m lang und schön trockenes Holz, damit können wir bestimmt was anfangen. 
Wir haben Sie am Freitag auf das Gelände getragen. 
Der David hat mit seinen Freunden jetzt den Drop am NS fertig gemacht. Ca. 1,80 m hoch aber mit Landehügel. 

@Steppi: sobald ich Neuigkeiten vom Wolfgang hab betr. 3-Achser, Bagger und so sollten wir uns tatsächlich mal wieder zusammensetzten. 

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## dangerousD (25. April 2005)

@zerg

Hübsches Rad, aber wofür brauchst Du das Sofa an der Sattelstütze?  Fehlt bloß noch der Fernseher am Lenker und ein Chipstütenhalter!   

Sorry, aber DEN konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen


----------



## zerg10 (25. April 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> 
> Hübsches Rad, aber wofür brauchst Du das Sofa an der Sattelstütze?  Fehlt bloß noch der Fernseher am Lenker und ein Chipstütenhalter!
> 
> Sorry, aber DEN konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen



Der Rahmen hat schon einen integrierten MP3-Player u. das TFT-Display baue ich heute dran   

Zum Sofa-Sattel kann ich nur sagen, dass es den gerade bei "Rad und Reise" recht billig gibt    u. ich irgendwo gelesen habe, das er recht bequem sein soll.


----------



## torte (25. April 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Torte
> Schmerzen ? Wovon ?



100 mm sind einfach zu wenig bei dem Streckenzustand   

Hab abends die Arme nimmer gespührt    




			
				Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir wars ein Stein... davon gibts ja in Wildbad auch genug...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dich hats gewickelt und ich habs verpasst ?    SKANDAL   

gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (26. April 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rahmen hat schon einen integrierten MP3-Player u. das TFT-Display baue ich heute dran
> 
> Zum Sofa-Sattel kann ich nur sagen, dass es den gerade bei "Rad und Reise" recht billig gibt    u. ich irgendwo gelesen habe, das er recht bequem sein soll.




15 eus sind nicht recht, sondern saubillig!
und zum berghochfahren ist der sattel echt genial, weil man stundenlang auf der spitze sitzen kann und trotzdem nicht entmannt wird


----------



## sms (26. April 2005)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> 100 mm sind einfach zu wenig bei dem Streckenzustand
> 
> Hab abends die Arme nimmer gespührt
> 
> ...


Nein, wo denkst du hin   ,
aber mitten im Downhill hat mich so ein böser, fieser und gemeiner Felsbrocken von seitelinksunten angesprungen   , ein ganz gemeiner spitzer Dinger war das  , die [email protected]  
@Sofax, danke fürs aufheben 

Heute morgen war es farblich dann leicht grünlich !!!
-> Mal sehen, vielleicht kann ich bald unterm Arm Photosyntese betreiben, dann werd ich richtig autotroph...


----------



## zerg10 (26. April 2005)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> 100 mm sind einfach zu wenig bei dem Streckenzustand
> 
> Hab abends die Arme nimmer gespührt



Dann leih' ich Dir in BMais mal mein HT, dann weisst Du was echte Schmerzen sind ...


----------



## plusminus (26. April 2005)

Hidiho.
Hab mal ne Frage da hier ja Leute aus der gesamten Umgebung kommen: Kennt ihr nen Laden/Betrieb wo man seinen MTB-Rahmen lackieren lassen kann? Hatte vor mir ein Marathon Hardtail zuzulegen. Allerdings sind meine Favoriten irgendwie allesamt maus-grau/silber.
Falls jemand ne Idee hat wo das recht kostengünstig geht dann bitte ne PM oder nen Link ins Forum.
Danke uuuuuuuuuuuuund Tschüß.
Gruß


----------



## Floater (26. April 2005)

@ + -  bikebox in/ bei fellbach macht das


----------



## plusminus (26. April 2005)

@floater: vielen Dank. Auf der Homepage von denen steht leider nicht gerade viel, aber ich hab denen einfach mal ne Email geschrieben. Vielleicht antworten die ja sogar   

Schönen Abend noch.
Gruß
Axel


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (27. April 2005)

Hallo miteinander, 

morgen soll es trocken und wärmer werden, wer hätte denn Lust zu einem Feierabend-Hüpf in MG. Ich könnte so gegen 18.00 / 18:30 H dort sein.

Einer von den Schülern / Studenten / Ortsansässigen hat doch bestimmt Zeit und Lust oder???

Bitte ggf. heute noch posten da ich dann morgen das Rädle gleich mit auf die Arbeit nehmen muß.

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## Koeni (27. April 2005)

Ich komm mit


----------



## Koeni (27. April 2005)

Ich komm doch nicht mit  .

Das ist genau zur Trainingszeit. Ich hab keine Lust mir die Strecke mit den Kiddies zu teilen. Und nur Dirts hab ich auch keine Lust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (27. April 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komm doch nicht mit  .
> 
> Das ist genau zur Trainingszeit. Ich hab keine Lust mir die Strecke mit den Kiddies zu teilen. Und nur Dirts hab ich auch keine Lust.



wie Trainingszeit, vom Verein? Von wann bis wann trainieren die denn?

Kann man dann überhaupt auf der BMX-Strecke fahen??

Ich brauch aber auf alle Fälle jemanden der mich aus den Dirts puhlt wenn ich da einschlage. 

ra.


----------



## dangerousD (27. April 2005)

@ra

Koni hat Recht, da ist Training (meist ab fünf und bis etwa halb/dreiviertel acht) und die Strecke voll. Und ob die Dirts fahrbar sind, ist die andere Frage. Ncht wegen der Schwierigkeit, sondern wegen der Konsistenz  Mehrere Tage Regen gehen da nicht spurlos dran vorbei... aber wenn Du sagst, daß Du kommst, würde ich auch mal vorbei schauen. Um im Notfall erste Hilfe zu leisten 

Ich bin deshalb eventuell morgen nachmittag schon mal da  Hab ja quasi frei...

Apropos Markgröningen: dort ist an diesem WE (Sonntag, 01.05.) ein Dual- bzw. BikerX-Rennen auf der *neuen BX-Strecke!!!* Das, was von dieser bislang zu sehen war, ist schon sehr interessant  Und so, wie die Dinge stehen, bleibt sie dieses Mal erhalten  Zusammen mit den (jetzt auf drei Lines ausgebauten) Dirts und der BMX-Strecke ist das ein schöner Platz, um mal einen Tag dort zu verbringen   Nur so als Tipp... solange in BB noch nix steht, kann man in MG jede Menge Spaß haben. Was uns auch als Ansporn dienen sollte, die Strecke in BB gut auszubauen!


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (27. April 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @ra
> 
> Koni hat Recht, da ist Training (meist ab fünf und bis etwa halb/dreiviertel acht) und die Strecke voll. Und ob die Dirts fahrbar sind, ist die andere Frage. Ncht wegen der Schwierigkeit, sondern wegen der Konsistenz  Mehrere Tage Regen gehen da nicht spurlos dran vorbei... aber wenn Du sagst, daß Du kommst, würde ich auch mal vorbei schauen. Um im Notfall erste Hilfe zu leisten
> 
> ...




sowas bleds (das Training meine ich). Ich sitze mir die ganze Woche in Walldorf auf einem Lehrgang den Hintern platt und komme quasi auf dem Nachhauseweg in MG vorbei. 
Eigentlich hätte ich schon Lust für ein bis 2 Stunden ein bisschen auf den Dirts rumzuhüpfen. Kommt halt einfach vorbei, zu mehreren isch es halt scho lustiger und so verbissen trainieren müssen wir ja net. 

Ist die neue Strecke denn neben der BMX Bahn. Ich hab vorletzte Woche noch gar nix gesehen?

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## Koeni (27. April 2005)

Dann sind da ja zwei Wochen hintereinander Rennen, weil am 08.05 ist der erste Lauf des Süddeutschen Dual Cups


----------



## Sofax (27. April 2005)

@DD
sag mal, wie siehts eigentlich mit unserer BackyardDigger-Bewerbung aus?
müssten wir die nicht bis Ende April abgeben????


----------



## dangerousD (27. April 2005)

@sofax

Ich habe jetzt bereits mehrfach nach Fotos vom Gelände gefragt. DAS ist immer überlesen worden, daher habe ich mich auch nicht weiter darum gekümmert. Ganz einfach... Kann es gern mit Prosa versuchen, aber die wollten ja etwas Ausgefallenes.


@koni
Na ja, das Rennen am 01.05. ist auch nur halb-offiziell 

@ra
Mmmm-kay. Ich schau mal, was sich machen läßt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (27. April 2005)

@plusminus: http://www.goetz-pulverbeschichtung.de

Das ist der in Fellbach. Nicht gerade billig, aber sehr saubere Arbeit. Billiger gehts bei diversen Industriebeschichtern. Die Qualität ist dann aber eben nicht so doll.


----------



## Sofax (27. April 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @sofax
> 
> Ich habe jetzt bereits mehrfach nach Fotos vom Gelände gefragt. DAS ist immer überlesen worden, daher habe ich mich auch nicht weiter darum gekümmert. Ganz einfach... Kann es gern mit Prosa versuchen, aber die wollten ja etwas Ausgefallenes.


Kann sich da jemand drum kümmern? sollte doch nicht an den fehlenden Bildern scheitern, oder?? Ra, hast du nicht sogar schon Bilder gemacht? Könntest du auch nochmal welche machen, die das Gelände nosch besser wiedergeben?
Die Maße des Geländes sollten wir doch schon haben, oder? ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass Steppi dazu schonmal ne Skizze gemacht hat.

DD, kannst du dich denn darum kümmern, das Erforderliche zusammenzubekommen?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (27. April 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> Kann sich da jemand drum kümmern? sollte doch nicht an den fehlenden Bildern scheitern, oder?? Ra, hast du nicht sogar schon Bilder gemacht? Könntest du auch nochmal welche machen, die das Gelände nosch besser wiedergeben?
> Die Maße des Geländes sollten wir doch schon haben, oder? ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass Steppi dazu schonmal ne Skizze gemacht hat.
> 
> DD, kannst du dich denn darum kümmern, das Erforderliche zusammenzubekommen?



Ich kann meine Bilder mal auf CD brennen und Dir (DD) morgen mit nach MG bringen. Ich habe aber keine sonderlich gute Digi und ich bin auch kein begnadeter Photograph. 

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## Sofax (27. April 2005)

@Ra
hast du noch welche, die noch nicht in deinem Fotoalbum sind? z.B. welche, auf denen der Platz in der Gesamtübersicht etwas besser erkennbar ist?
Ansonsten, DD, nimm doch einfach die 5 Bilder aus dem Album. Nr. 2 und 4 geben doch schonmal ganz gut wieder, wie riesig das Areal ist!
Gibts ggf. nochjemanden, der auch noch eine Meinung hat bzw. ne Idee?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (27. April 2005)

ich schau mal in meinen "Archieven" nach was ich so finden kann und brenn alles zusammen auf die CD 

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## kasperlcurtis (27. April 2005)

Wenn ihr Euch bei http://www.redbullbackyarddigger.de/ bewerben wollt, solltet ihr euch beeilen, Bewerbungsschluß ist der 30. April...

Gruß, Curtis


----------



## plusminus (27. April 2005)

@Kailinger: Danke für den Link. Kostet genau wie bei dem Anbieter den der Floater genannt hat um die 100 fürs lackieren und "reinigen". Mal schaun ob sich das lohnt oder ob ich mich mit dem derzeit tristen Farbtönen auf dem Hardtailmarkt anfreunden kann.

Gruß


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. April 2005)

Ich schau später zu hause nochmal auf meinen Rechner.

Hier hab ich nur folgende gefunden. Ist noch die erste Starthügelvariante.
Siehe Galeriehttp://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/medium/Komplett22_1.jpg


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (27. April 2005)

kasperlcurtis schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ihr Euch bei http://www.redbullbackyarddigger.de/ bewerben wollt, solltet ihr euch beeilen, Bewerbungsschluß ist der 30. April...
> 
> Gruß, Curtis



Danke für den Link Kasperlcurtis, ich hatte mir die Anmeldung etwas "schwieriger und umfangreicher" vorgestellt. 

Da nehmen wir natürlich teil. DD, klappt das mit dem Treffen morgen?

Steppi, hast Du noch die Maße vom RKV? ansonsten schätzen wir. 

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## kasperlcurtis (27. April 2005)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für den Link Kasperlcurtis, ich hatte mir die Anmeldung etwas "schwieriger und umfangreicher" vorgestellt.


Büdde, gern geschehen. Man braucht irgendwie auch eine Genehmigung von der Gemeinde. Aber die braucht man wohl noch nicht bei der Bewerbung, im Andmeldeformular hat man irgendwo die Möglichkeit, sich passende Unterlagen für den Besuch bei der Gemeinde/Stadt zukommen zu lassen, aber ich denke, die habt ihr eh schon.

Aloha, Curtis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. April 2005)

@ra

wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, waren es glaube 60*30m


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (27. April 2005)

kasperlcurtis schrieb:
			
		

> Büdde, gern geschehen. Man braucht irgendwie auch eine Genehmigung von der Gemeinde. Aber die braucht man wohl noch nicht bei der Bewerbung, im Andmeldeformular hat man irgendwo die Möglichkeit, sich passende Unterlagen für den Besuch bei der Gemeinde/Stadt zukommen zu lassen, aber ich denke, die habt ihr eh schon.
> 
> Aloha, Curtis



das mit der Genehmigung ist zum Glück kein Problem bei uns. Schau mal bei mir in die Photo-Galerie, da sind schon ein paar Bilder

Grüsse
ra


----------



## Floater (27. April 2005)

mahlzeit!

habe gerade in der rider gelesen, daß sich nur circa 30backyards beworben haben gediggt(ich wär jetzt von minimum dem 10fachen ausgegangen) zu werden...wenn man da jetzt mal minimum 10 crashkiddies, die sich mit der streuobstwiese vom opa beworben haben mitrechnet hätten wir ja gar nicht mal sooo schlechte chancen (vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, wie groß das gelände ist)!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. April 2005)

_Hab nochmal meine Platte durchsucht und alles reingestellt was ich habe (Galerie)._

_Ich denke wir sollten zur Bewerbung die alte Konstruktion nehmen. Sieht nach mehr aus. _
_Hoffe es reicht._


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (27. April 2005)

so, melde uns soeben an. Danke für die Zeichnungen Steppi, hab ich mit beigefügt sowie ein paar Photos vom Gelände. Hab noch ein (hoffentlich) mitreißendes Anschreiben verfasst und mitgeschickt. 
Ich denke wir haben gute Chancen.
(kommt auch immer mit drauf an wie viele Teilnehmer sie besuchen)

Grüsse und gute Nacht 
ra. 


@dd, köni: ich nehm das Rädle auf alle Fälle mit, wir könnne uns also morgen treffen, sagt vielleicht noch mal kurz im laufe des Tages Bescheid ob Ihr kommt oder net.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. April 2005)

@ra.
Uiuiui, das ging ja schnell. Hab mich eben dran gesetzt alle Sprünge in 3 D zu formen und in die Reihenfolge zu bringen. Naja, wars halt für´n Spaß. Wenn ich mal weiter mache und es fertig habe, setz ich´s mal rein. 

Ach ja, fein gemacht


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (27. April 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @ra.
> Uiuiui, das ging ja schnell. Hab mich eben dran gesetzt alle Sprünge in 3 D zu formen und in die Reihenfolge zu bringen. Naja, wars halt für´n Spaß. Wenn ich mal weiter mache und es fertig habe, setz ich´s mal rein.
> 
> Ach ja, fein gemacht



keine Angst, das können wir bestimmt noch mal brauchen. Ich will das es endlich weitergeht, ich kann's kaum noch erwarten endlich hüpfen zu gehen. 

Ich stehe auch paralell noch mit dem Wolfgang in Kontakt um die anderen Möglichkeiten auch weiter voran zu treiben. 

Sobald der Starthügel und der erste Sprung stehen, gibt's ne riesen Grillparty, OK???

Grüsse und gute Nacht. 
ra.


----------



## sms (27. April 2005)

TrailsaroundStuggitown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





: 

Ich plane fürs Wochenende eine "kleine" vvs-unterstütze Biketour über viele Runtertrails um Stuttgart. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Treffpunkt Stelle 
Trials:
- Steilhang
- Dürrbach (leider mit selberhochkurbeln)
- FK-Trail (falls nicht zugelegt)
- hoch mit U
- Degerloch 1
- hoch mit Zacke
- Degerloch 2   
- hoch mit Zacke
- Snowtrail
- zurück über Marienplatz zur Stadtmitte
- hoch mit der S-Bahn zur Uni-Vaihingen
- Unitrail
- rüberpaddeln zum Botnangtrail
- Besuch der Burg-D
- Rüberpaddeln zur Solitude
- Solitudetrail bis ganz runter
- zurück zum Fernsehturm mit der U
- wer mit dem Auto angereist ist, kann dann runterrollen zur Stelle

Jemand der keine 2-Zonenmonatskarte müsste eine 1-Personen-Tageskarte für 2 Zonen investieren (Erwachsene 5Euro)

Wie sieht es aus, wer hätte zu o.g. Schandtat Lust?





 <-- *Vieh*ride


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. April 2005)

Kleiner Vorgeschmack. Jetzt muss was gehen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/medium/spr_nge1.jpg


 
In der Galerie geht es größer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (27. April 2005)

Offizieller und aktueller Trailbericht vom FK von Trailinspektor beat b.:

Dürrbach: Schlammig!

Dobel-Trail: Jetzt wieder frei, nachdem ich mir mit irgendeinem Unbekannten heftige Zuleg- und wieder Freiräumaktionen geliefert habe. An den Wurzeln unten aber immer wieder neues Geäst, wo man aber zumeist einfach drüberrollen kann.

Und zu guter letzt:

Der Steilhang: Ist dicht! Und zwar wohl für 'ne ganze Weile. Nachdem ich ihn vorgestern nochmal mit größtem Vergnügen  befahren habe, und wir neulich schon zwei dickere Stämme wegräumen mussten, ist nun vermutlich die Forstverwaltung mit einem Trucker oder dergleichen von vorne aus in den ehemaligen Steinbruch reingefahren und hat mehrere ziemlich dicke und lange Dinger kreuz und quer gelegt. Nicht dass ich meinen würde man könne das nicht wegräumen (vier bis fünf Leutz hätten ihre Müh'), aber vielleicht sollten/müssen wir uns mal für etwas längere Zeit in Abstinenz üben. Zugegebenermaßen ist ja auch die Anfahrt zum Steilhang mehr oder weniger querfeldein gewesen, was der Förster wohl nicht all zu gut finden kann.
Nun denn, mal wieder ein Grund mehr für den Steppi den FK wieder weniger attraktiv zu finden. Dieses Jahr haben wir wohl kein Glück  !


----------



## Sofax (27. April 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> TrailsaroundStuggitown
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ich bin dabei  hab zwar das ganze Wochenende Besuch, aber da muss ich mich einfach mal abseilen: am besten aber halt Sa oder So gleich morgens: z.B. 9:00 Treffpunkt?

und wenn noch min. einer ohne Monatskarte mitkommt können wir sogar die 2-Zonen-Gruppen-Tageskarte für 8,50 nehmen 

Weitere Lageberichte: generell sehr *schlammig * im Wald
- Berg neben Hölzertal: wieder freigeräumt  aber noch ziemlich matschig
- Ewigkeitsallee: frei, aber der Anstieg zur Straße oberhalb Glemseck ist noch unfahrbar matschig
- Trail runter zur (Biertisch-) Brücke: extrem weich und z.T. richtig tief
- Krumbach: dito

wird Zeit dass es wieder etwas trockener wird!

@Steppi
super  

@ra:


----------



## zerg10 (28. April 2005)

Sonntag wäre gut, meinetwegen auch morgens ...


----------



## sms (28. April 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag wäre gut, meinetwegen auch morgens ...


Sonntag wäre gut.  <- Sonntagsfahrer
Morgends muss sein, weil die Aktion dauert bestimmt ne ganze Weile.

1 Angebot:
Sonntag 1. Mai 10 Uhr Stelle


----------



## zerg10 (28. April 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag wäre gut.  <- Sonntagsfahrer
> Morgends muss sein, weil die Aktion dauert bestimmt ne ganze Weile.
> 
> 1 Angebot:
> Sonntag 1. Mai 10 Uhr Stelle



Moment, da ist doch Vatertag oder so. Denke mal, dass ich keine grosse Lust habe, um die beweglichen Ziele zu kurven.
Dann evtl. lieber am Samstagnachmittag in den Abend rein...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. April 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Moment, da ist doch Vatertag oder so. Denke mal, dass ich keine grosse Lust habe, um die beweglichen Ziele zu kurven.
> Dann evtl. lieber am Samstagnachmittag in den Abend rein...


 
   VAtertag ist nächsten Donnerstag. DA fahren wir nach Bmais.
Diese Ausrede zählt also nicht.

Ich bin nicht im Ländle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phen (28. April 2005)

Hi!

Am Wochenende bekomme ich Besuch, und wir würden uns euch gerne bei der Rund-Um-Stuttgart tour anschließen! So 10:00 ist super, Samstag wäre vielleicht noch besser. Können wir mit?

Gruss,

Kai


----------



## zerg10 (28. April 2005)

@Steppi
Hmm, da haste wohl Recht. Sind's halt die Maileichen, die die Wege blockieren ...

@phen
Immer willkommen   

@Rest
Für alle Fundamentalisten   , es gibt Nachschub.

@Trailscout
Degerloch runter war heute eine grosse Schlammpfütze, aber der neue Hobel rennt wie die Sau...


----------



## sms (28. April 2005)

@Zerg
  Extrem edle Schüssel

@Sonntagsfahrer
Somit steht Sonntag 10 Uhr Stelle !
(wir sind ja schließlich keine Samstagsfahrer  )


----------



## Sofax (29. April 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> @Sonntagsfahrer
> Somit steht Sonntag 10 Uhr Stelle !



ok, bin um 10 an der Stelle zur Stelle  
phen+x, zerg,... macht ihr mit mir ne vvs-Tagesgruppe?

@zerg
bring mir doch bitte eins der Vollzugsmeldungsergebnisse mit, i.o.?


----------



## zerg10 (29. April 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> ok, bin um 10 an der Stelle zur Stelle
> phen+x, zerg,... macht ihr mit mir ne vvs-Tagesgruppe?
> 
> @zerg
> bring mir doch bitte eins der Vollzugsmeldungsergebnisse mit, i.o.?



Hab' zwar ein Firmenticket, aber im Sinne von Gemeinschaft können wir das gerne machen...

Ja, bringe mit.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (29. April 2005)

Hallo, 

werd wohl Samstag Nachmittags (gegen 16.00 h) mal wieder ne Tour fahren, entweder Schönbuch, oder Uni mit Botnang/Burg Dischingen usw. 

Wer hätte Lust mitzukommen??? Backwoods? Steppi?, +-?, Sofax? Schandtatenlein? Bendikt der XVI?

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## sms (29. April 2005)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> werd wohl Samstag Nachmittags (gegen 16.00 h) mal wieder ne Tour fahren, entweder Schönbuch, oder Uni mit Botnang/Burg Dischingen usw.
> 
> ...


Schönbuch für mich eher weniger...

Warum bist du ab Sonntag nicht dabei?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. April 2005)

Bin am WE nicht im Ländle


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (29. April 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Schönbuch für mich eher weniger...
> 
> Warum bist du ab Sonntag nicht dabei?



ich bin mit meinem Sohn alleine, da muß ich noch ein/zwei Jahre warten bis der mitkommen kann.

aber wir können ja die alte bekannt/bewährte Uni-Runde fahren.

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## plusminus (29. April 2005)

@ra: bin dabei, egal wo es hingeht. Den Benedikt bring ich auch mit wenn ich die Stützräder an mein 28" rangetackert habe   
Wann/Wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (29. April 2005)

plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> @ra: bin dabei, egal wo es hingeht. Den Benedikt bring ich auch mit wenn ich die Stützräder an mein 28" rangetackert habe
> Wann/Wo?



ich warte noch mal ab wer sonst noch mitkommt und entscheiden am Besten dann wo wir fahren. Wenn's irgendwo mit dem Auto hingeht kann ich Dich mitnehmen. Vielleicht kann ich den Thomas auch noch überreden. 

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## Koeni (29. April 2005)

@chris&steppi
Die BMO-Bestellung ist da.
Mike, dein HT muß ich ja auch noch abholen(oder du mir bringen). Da können wir Übergabe machen. Chris?


----------



## zerg10 (29. April 2005)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin mit meinem Sohn alleine, da muß ich noch ein/zwei Jahre warten bis der mitkommen kann.
> 
> aber wir können ja die alte bekannt/bewährte Uni-Runde fahren.
> 
> ...



Hi Ra,

so geht's mir morgen. Müssen mal wieder die Kids-Carrier Challenge wiederbeleben. Dann allerdings mit den radfahrenden Kiddies ...


----------



## Backwoods (29. April 2005)

Hi,

@Ra samstag kann ich nicht

@ schwandalein (+sonntagsfahrer)
ich komme vielleicht auf die runde mit. 10 uhr an der stelle ist schon hart für mich   könnten wir uns an einer zentraleren stelle treffen z.b. uni oder marienplatz? da ich eh ne tageskarte brauch reise ich mit der s1 an.

ich muss aber erst nochmal die lage ckecke ob ich darf  da ich am donnerstag schon wieder in die alpen will weis ich net ob ich sonntag frei bekomme.


----------



## sms (29. April 2005)

Verdammt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, ich krieg dieses Tretlager nicht auf.   ...
auch das Werkzeug von Sofax hat nix gebracht, ausser, dass 3 von 8 Nuten jetzt  durchgelutscht sind...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..
Jetzt muss ich erstmal überlegen, wie ich das Ding aufkriege..  ..
Wehe, wenn ich den erwische, der das so festgezogen hat.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## sms (29. April 2005)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> z.b. uni oder marienplatz? da ich eh ne tageskarte brauch reise ich mit der s1 an.


Treffpunkt Stelle bleibt, da manche evlt. mit dem Auto anreisen... 10 Uhr bleibt auch   ..
aber du kannst ja einfach am Marienplatz "zusteigen", wenn ich recht überschlage, müssten wir so gegen 11-12 Uhr 3 mal dort vorbeikommen...
kannst ja einfach durchklingeln, wann du wo bist.


----------



## Floater (29. April 2005)

für alle die es interessiert:
zustandsbericht solit. gestern
brgh. trail erste variante am grilplatz zugelegt, eins weiter unten frei fahrt
botnang auf spaßige art schlammig-schmierig(gut dem rené sein daumen ellbogen schulterberich fands nicht sooo spaßig beim 10 cm dicke äste durchschlagen


----------



## phen (29. April 2005)

Hi allerseits!

zur tour am sonntag: ich hab semesterticket, aber "x", auch genannt Dirk, macht  mit bei der vvs-gruppe! wir fahren dann mit einem einzelfahrschein zum treffpunkt?

Kai


----------



## mantra (29. April 2005)

@Schwandelein: Blöde Frage, aber drehst Du auch in die richtige Richtung? Eine Seite hat nämlich ein Linksgewinde!

MfG Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sofax (29. April 2005)

phen schrieb:
			
		

> Hi allerseits!
> 
> zur tour am sonntag: ich hab semesterticket, aber "x", auch genannt Dirk, macht  mit bei der vvs-gruppe! wir fahren dann mit einem einzelfahrschein zum treffpunkt?
> 
> Kai


Dirk kann ja auch gleich die Gruppentageskarte kaufen - und alle, die dann noch drauf mitfahren wollen, leisten ihren Beitrag. Dann sind wir ja immerhin schon zu zweit + Zerg. Zerg, find ich ja schon ehrenhaft, dass du trotz Jobticket dich noch daran beteiligen willst - ist das bei dir so ne Art Punktekarte und du bist schon knapp dran???

@schwandalein
hmm, brauchst du doch ordentliches Werkzeug.... ?


----------



## sms (30. April 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> @schwandalein
> hmm, brauchst du doch ordentliches Werkzeug.... ?


Jo,
war grade beim Floater und wir haben das Ding gemeinsam herausgebaut...
hatten die doch wirklich recht viel LoctideSchraubensicherung auf die Gewinde geschmiert.... das Ding war bombenfest   

DANKE an Floater und sein Werkzeug


----------



## Floater (30. April 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Jo,
> war grade beim Floater und wir haben das Ding gemeinsam herausgebaut...
> hatten die doch wirklich recht viel LoctideSchraubensicherung auf die Gewinde geschmiert.... das Ding war bombenfest
> 
> DANKE an Floater und sein Werkzeug




...und ich hab mal wieder vergessen gehabt, daß beim trtlager die andere seite(wie bei den pedalen) falsch rum eingeschraubt ist(eigentlich unlogischerweise)
merke links nach recht und rechts nach links drehen


----------



## plusminus (30. April 2005)

Oder einfach immer richtung Hinterrad drehen wenn mans öffnen will


----------



## de_reu (30. April 2005)

@Sonntagsfahrer
Somit steht Sonntag 10 Uhr Stelle !


Moin,

Ich hätte auch Bock morgen mitzukommen;
aber brauch man für die Runde nen großes Kettenblatt?
oder kann man die auch mit mit nem 32er fahren?

und wo ist "Stelle"? Findet man das im Stadtplan? 

CU
deReu


----------



## Sofax (30. April 2005)

de_reu schrieb:
			
		

> @Sonntagsfahrer
> Somit steht Sonntag 10 Uhr Stelle !
> 
> 
> ...



tja, versuch dir mal vorzustellen, wo wir lang wollen und überleg dir doch einfach, wie du sonst unterwegs bist ... und dann sollte es klar werden, ob du das kannst!   Tendenziell würde ich sagen, das ist nicht so tragisch.
Stelle ist eine Haltestelle der Straßenbahnlinie 15 kurz unterhalb dem Fernsehturm Waldau. Treffpunkt dort am Parkplatz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (30. April 2005)

So,
ich bin heute mal weite Teile für morgen abgefahren...
Es gibt schon noch einige schlammige Passagen, soll sich also hinterher keiner beschweren, wenn er und Rad dreckig geworden is.


----------



## Backwoods (30. April 2005)

So Jungs,

auch ich werde morgen (hoffentlich pünktlich) um 10:00 zur stelle sein.  

ich reise um die uhrzeit allerdings mit dem auto an, da mir s-bahn und umsteigen etc zu lange dauert! ich hab dann also noch keine tageskarte und würd mich gerne einem gruppenticket anschliessen.

mit welchen bikes fahrt ihr? ihc denke mal das leichtere mit etwas weniger federweg reicht für die trails.

bis morgen


----------



## phen (1. Mai 2005)

ok alles klar! wir kaufen die gruppentageskarte! zu viert passt das dann ja gut 

bis morgen!

kai


----------



## sms (1. Mai 2005)

Sooooo,
also ich fand's gut, anstrengend aber extrem gut, ....

 ich war gegen Ende total ausgepowert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jetzt muss ich  erstmal was essen....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Floater (1. Mai 2005)

plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> Oder einfach immer richtung Hinterrad drehen wenn mans öffnen will




nene, das ist ja wiederum bei den pedalen der fall, weil die ja richtig rum falsch rum eingeschraubt werden


----------



## plusminus (1. Mai 2005)

@floater: jo, klar, logisch. Hab irgendwie net alles gelesen was Du geschrieben hattest. Dachte es dreht sich sprichwörtlich nur um die Pedale (das Pedal --> die Pedale?)

@ra: was lernen wir aus dem gestrigen Tag? Wer Fett am Hintern hat fällt weicher   

Gruß und guten Start in die Woche

Axel


----------



## sms (1. Mai 2005)

plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> @floater: jo, klar, logisch. Hab irgendwie net alles gelesen was Du geschrieben hattest. Dachte es dreht sich sprichwörtlich nur um die Pedale (das Pedal --> die Pedale?)


Kinders    seid friedlich,
Fakt ist, dass die Shiftguide nun schon seit 2 Tagen eingebaut ist und vortrefflich funktioniert und das is wohl die Hauptsache. 

@Sofax
Habe meine 2 Luftpumpen gefunden,
lagen ich der Tasche ganz ganz weit unten.


----------



## plusminus (1. Mai 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Kinders    seid friedlich,
> Fakt ist, dass die Shiftguide nun schon seit 2 Tagen eingebaut ist und vortrefflich funktioniert und das is wohl die Hauptsache.



Ich hab gar nicht bemerkt, dass wir uns gestritten hätten. Oder Floater? War ja eigentlich voll des "Schuldeingeständnis" meinerseits da ich seinen Beitrag nicht genau genug studiert habe   

Axel


----------



## zerg10 (1. Mai 2005)

Ja, war heute echt spitzenmässig u. zum Glück kaum Leute auf den Trails. Der gröbste Dreck ist auch vom Bike wieder runter u. die Klamotten liegen in der Waschmaschine. Beine sind irgendwie schwer   

@Steppi
Gabel schon drin u. haste mal die neueste Rider gelesen ?    Und das 40er Kettenblatt hab' ich beim Aufräumen auch gefunden.


----------



## dr.diggler80 (1. Mai 2005)

Das hat richtig viel Spaß gemacht heute, anstrengend aber gut!   Mittlerweile bin ich wieder in Hessen gelandet, das Bike ist geputzt und die Waschmaschine wird auch noch geladen   
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja nochmal auf den Stuttgarter Trails, es hat sich jedenfalls absolut gelohnt das Bike mitzubringen. Man könnte die Tageskarte evtl . noch etwas mehr nutzen um die Bergaufplackerei noch zu minimieren ,aber  das habt ihr ja heute schon mehrmals zu hören gekriegt. 
Beste Grüße,

Dirk

@phen: sag mir nochmal wegen den Dämpfermaßen bescheid, ich helf dann mit suchen. Wo gehobelt wird fallen Spähne ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Mai 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Steppi
> Gabel schon drin u. haste mal die neueste Rider gelesen ?  Und das 40er Kettenblatt hab' ich beim Aufräumen auch gefunden.


 
Gabel ist drin und geht   Werde morgen öfter mal Botnang fahren und ein wenig dran rum spielen. Luft usw.
Diese Druckstuftensache  
MAnual  

Irgendwie , will der Rest nicht so recht. Hab Dein Innenlager ran gemacht und beim Kurbel dranschrauben wars schon vorbei. Meine Schrauben, passend zum Raceface Innenlager, gehen nicht ins Truvativ LAger. 
Also alles wieder runter. Hab ja keine passenden Schrauben. Solange ich die Führung nicht dran habe, brauch ich auch nicht die Kassette tauschen und die neue Kette ranmachen. Die sollte ja nicht zu kurz werden. Weiter:
Also schraube ich mein altes LAger wieder rein und montiere die Kurbel mit 2 KB´s und Ring.  In der Highspeedposition, vorne Groß und hinten klein, schleift die Kette am Rockring.   Ist nicht zu ertragen. Der Ring ist zu nah am Mittleren KB. Damit ich morgen fahren kann, hab ich meine alten 3 Kb´s wieder drauf gemacht. Nu läuft´s. Ist halt nicht wie ich es wollte.

Warum schleift es jetzt nicht? Ist das schleifen weg wenn das Truvativ verbaut ist? Es hört erst auf zu schleifen wenn ich hinten auf dem 4 Ritzel von unten bin.  Da mach isch mich ja platt 
Hoffentlich bringt mir Dirk morgen die Schrauben. Sonst muss ich wieder mit 3 KB´s nach Bmias


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Mai 2005)

@Floater

Hatte ne PM geschrieben. Aber da gabs Probleme. Keine Ahnung ob die nun gesendet wurde.


----------



## zerg10 (2. Mai 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie , will der Rest nicht so recht. Hab Dein Innenlager ran gemacht und beim Kurbel dranschrauben wars schon vorbei. Meine Schrauben, passend zum Raceface Innenlager, gehen nicht ins Truvativ LAger.
> 
> Hoffentlich bringt mir Dirk morgen die Schrauben. Sonst muss ich wieder mit 3 KB´s nach Bmias



Hab' natürlich auch noch Truvativ-Kurbelschrauben in der Bastelkiste, nur für den Fall das der Dirk es nicht rechtzeitig schafft. Damit sollte es eigentlich klappen.

@floater
Räum' doch mal Dein Postfach auf ...


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich melde mich mal für eine Woche hier ab, ich geh mal kurz in Urlaub. 

bis bald 

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## sms (2. Mai 2005)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich melde mich mal für eine Woche hier ab, ich geh mal kurz in Urlaub.
> 
> ...


Feigling....    

...-> Viel Spaß im Urlaub


----------



## phen (2. Mai 2005)

Tach allerseits!

Langsam erhole ich mich von gestern  War cool. Geht hier eigentlich auch jemand bissl rampen springen? mit bmx oder hardtail? jetzt wo mein richtiges rad ausgeschaltet ist, könnte ich ja mal was für die fahrtechnik tun 

Jetzt das nächste: Ich suche einen günstigen Dämpfer mit 185mm Einbaumaß. Oder hat jemand noch ne alte Gurke, die er mir leihen könnte für 2 wochen oder so? ich habe meine sattelstütze auch schon abgesägt...  Die reparatur dauert nämlich ewig, und das grade jetzt!

Bis zum nächsten Mal!

Grüße,

Kai


----------



## Koeni (2. Mai 2005)

Hat jemand zufällig einen DH-Schlauch rumliegen?
Ich hab mir in Todtnau zwei mal einen Snakebite geholt(beim ersten Mal mit ca. 1,8 bar, beim zweiten Mal mit 2,5bar, jeweils normale Schwalbe Schläuche) und will in B-Mais mal einen DH-Schlauch fahren.
Oder vielleicht muss jemand noch zu nem Shop und kann mir einen Schlauch mitbringen?


----------



## torte (2. Mai 2005)

Ich bin so frei und missbrauche mal diesen thread hier   

Ich kenn da einen    den würde interessieren ob der Unterschied zwischen

diesem Pferd und jenem welchen  einen Unterschied von etwa 500 Öcken rechtfertigt   

Wie ich das sehe besteht der Unterschied "nur" in Dämpfer und Gabel.

500 <Euro is ja ncih wenig Geld... aber wenn man sich dann ärgert....   

Jener welcher den die Sache interessiert könnte einen "Schönwetterpreis" für die Hobel bekommen    was die Sache natürlich interessant macht. Den was vergleichbares in der Preisklasse muss man vermutlich lange suchen.

Alos zu Tisch, und her mit den Meinungen


----------



## Backwoods (2. Mai 2005)

da ich die manitou gabel net kenne, nichtmal einen der sie fährt würde ich die marzocchi bevorzugen. fahre ich ja selber.

beim dämper würde ich dem fox den vortritt geben. ham sich am manitou schon leute zu tode konfiguriert? ich kenn das teil halt auch net.

kann dein kumpel vielleicht geschickt verhandeln und die jr. t mit dem fox nehmen.

vielleicht sagen ja die anderen experten auch noch was. ich glaube koeni fahrt den faox dämpfer. ich hab halt den alten rc, also mit druckstufe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (2. Mai 2005)

Juhuu,
du willst dir ein BigHit kaufen?     

Also ich für meinen Teil finde das FSR sieht farblich wesentlich besser aus.

Da der Preisunterschied fast so hoch ist, wie eine neue/gebrauchte Gabel kostet, würde sich fast der Kauf des FSR noch rechnen, obwohl man vorhat die Gabel zu tauschen.  

180mm hinten sollten eigentlich für das meiste reichen ....   


@Koeni
Wenn du mir bis morgen (Dienstag) 11:30 Uhr bescheid sagst, was fürn und wieviele Schläuche du brauchst, kann ich in der Mittagspause bei Fahrradkaiser vorbei, oder nach Feierabend beim Bike-Maxx, sag einfach bescheid.


----------



## FXO (3. Mai 2005)

Hi,
schöne Grüße aus Detroit, ich beneide euch ja etwas um das Wetter, hier hat es letzte Woche noch geschneit...dafür hab ich mir gerade ein paar Fox-Jerseys für 29$ bestellt und sehe die neueste southpark-staffel. Nachdem es ein ziemlicher scheiss war mein rad hierher zu kriegen muss ich sagen: ich glaube es hat sich nicht gelohnt...alles flach...dafür nur 1h bis zu "rays indoor mtb", genialer indoor-northshore-park. schaut ab und zu mal in meine galerie, ich werd mal fotos hochladen.
backwoods, solltest du zufällig mal hier sein kannste dich ja mal melden, ich bin hier ca. 45min westlich von Detroit-downtown...für floater und onkel r noch mein skype-nick: wildsau66

gruß, FX


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Mai 2005)

hat sich erledigt  


DAnke


----------



## mantra (3. Mai 2005)

Ich hätte noch 2x 26" Gazza Schläuche falls Du keine mehr findest. Müsste die halt in der Heimat holen. Ist also eher ein Notfallplan.


----------



## Floater (3. Mai 2005)

@steppi und zerg
posteingang is wieder leer...


----------



## sms (3. Mai 2005)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin so frei und missbrauche mal diesen thread hier
> 
> Ich kenn da einen    den würde interessieren ob der Unterschied zwischen
> 
> ...



Guckst du dann da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Mai 2005)

Habt IHr im DDD-Media schon das Filmchen zu Filzbach gesehen?

Schaut gut aus. Ist glaube nur eine Strecke aber Interessant  vielleicht. Könnte 
man auch mal ins Auge fassen.  280 km sind es ca..


----------



## zerg10 (4. Mai 2005)

Gestern gezogen. Der Wallride sieht echt klasse aus. Hin !


----------



## dangerousD (4. Mai 2005)

@Torte

Also wenn du mich fragst: rein optisch gefällt mir das schwarze Bike besser. Die albernen Flammen kann man ja einfach abziehen... allerdings ist der verbaute Fox-Dämpfer nicht wirklich erste Wahl. Wenn Du es richtig anstellen willst, sollte schon ein Ausgleichbehälter dran sein. Klar funzt der Fox auch super, aber gerade bei heftigen Abfahrten mit vielen Schlägen macht er gern mal zu (Öl wird heiß, dehnt sich aus, kann nirgendwo anders hin -> Dämpfer zu) OK, ich gebe zu, DAS merkt man erst, wenn man es richtig derb krachen läßt  Über die Stance habe ich leider noch nichts gehört, aber wenn sie so funzt wie meine alte Sherman, dann ist sie super. 
Technisch gesehen würde ich - vor allem wegen dem Dämpfer - eher zu der silbernen Variante raten. Die Marzocchi funzt bekanntermaßen gut, der 4-Way macht eigentlich auch keine Probleme - und er hat einen Ausgleichsbehälter. Damit bietet er eine gleichbliebende Performance auch unter harten Bedingungen. Mein Tipp: nimm das schwarze mit der Ausstattung des silbernen!  Aber das wird schwierig... also nimm' das silberne (falls Deine Ansprüche an die Dämpferperformance nicht soooo hoch sind, tut es natürlich auch das kleine schwarze... Bike   )


----------



## Sofax (4. Mai 2005)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenn da einen    den würde interessieren ob der Unterschied zwischen
> 
> diesem Pferd und jenem welchen  einen Unterschied von etwa 500 Öcken rechtfertigt
> 
> ...



hmm, die Kettenführung fehlt ja noch bei beiden. Dass der Preis so attraktiv ist, liegt ja z.T. auch an den eher in der "Mittelklasse" angesiedelten Shimpanso-Teilen: trifft aber auch schon wieder für beide zu! Lässt es aber zu, die Veredelung erst nach und nach vorzunehmen - nach eigenem Geschmack natürlich!
Abgesehen davon würde ich wohl sagen, sie unterscheiden sich auch noch vom Federweg hinten: ist aber eher ein Kriterium für das Einsatzgebiet als für die Öckigkeit!
Und natürlich den Holzfellern statt den Hussefeldern... -> das bringt aber auch nicht so viele Öcken Unterschied.
Persönlich würde ich dir dennoch für mehr Freude als Anfang der persönlichen Veredelung in die besseren Federungen investieren (siehe Schwandalein+DD) wenn du dir das Expert leisten kannst


----------



## Floater (5. Mai 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, die Kettenführung fehlt ja noch bei beiden. Dass der Preis so attraktiv ist, liegt ja z.T. auch an den eher in der "Mittelklasse" angesiedelten Shimpanso-Teilen: trifft aber auch schon wieder für beide zu! Lässt es aber zu, die Veredelung erst nach und nach vorzunehmen - nach eigenem Geschmack natürlich!
> Abgesehen davon würde ich wohl sagen, sie unterscheiden sich auch noch vom Federweg hinten: ist aber eher ein Kriterium für das Einsatzgebiet als für die Öckigkeit!
> Und natürlich den Holzfellern statt den Hussefeldern... -> das bringt aber auch nicht so viele Öcken Unterschied.
> Persönlich würde ich dir dennoch für mehr Freude als Anfang der persönlichen Veredelung in die besseren Federungen investieren (siehe Schwandalein+DD) wenn du dir das Expert leisten kannst



naja, an den shimpanso teilen zu sparen find ich nicht soooo verwerflich, weil die eh in fast gleichem tempo verrecken (beim verschleiß sind die teureren ja nicht sooooo viel besser, und bei so nem rad gehen die teile ja eh nicht alle durch verschleiß kaputt)
sind halt die federelemte, bei dem hinteren hat der dd ja alles gesagt, zur gabel fällt mir nur ein, daß die manitous ja allesamt sehr staken serienschwankungen unterworfen sind; und die stance natürlich absolute einstiegsklasse (was man ihr auch(zumindest der static, die ich schon gesehen habe) vom finish her total ansieht) ist und noch nicht so lange auf dem markt also sicherlich noch kindrkrankheiten hat.
die hat ja mz sicher hinter sich...
und als sahnehäubchen hab ich noch den integrierten vorbau entdeckt(beim teureren)


----------



## Koeni (8. Mai 2005)

Guten Morgen,
wenn's Wetter einigermaßen hält, bin ich nachher in Markgröningen. Kommt von Euch noch jemand ?


----------



## sms (8. Mai 2005)

Morgääään,
oh Mann musste ich vorhin lachen, als ich mal kurz was im DDD Bereich gelesen habe und über einen Beitrag von Dark Banana gestossen bin    

_Ich lach mich weg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Mai 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen,
> wenn's Wetter einigermaßen hält, bin ich nachher in Markgröningen. Kommt von Euch noch jemand ?


 
Wann geht das denn los? Werde heute mein Bike erstmal richten  

@Schwan
Hast Du meine MAiladresse? Schick mir doch bitte mal die 2 Bilder vom Bike.

Danke


----------



## sms (8. Mai 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Schwan
> Hast Du meine MAiladresse? Schick mir doch bitte mal die 2 Bilder vom Bike.
> 
> Danke


Ich habe eine von der uni, ist die o.k.?
Sonst schick mir eine andere als pm oder per mail.


----------



## Koeni (8. Mai 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Wann geht das denn los? Werde heute mein Bike erstmal richten



Qualiläufe ab 10 Uhr, Rennläufe ab 14Uhr. 
Vor 14Uhr bin ich auf keinen Fall da, eher später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (8. Mai 2005)

Hallo ich bin der Mike,
ich schieb' mein Bike.







Alle Bilder gibts hier.


----------



## sms (8. Mai 2005)

Ach ja,
für alle Bauarbeiter:

Ab Donnerstag Klappspaten bei Lidl 4,99


----------



## Sofax (9. Mai 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Alle Bilder gibts hier.



das sind ja komische Bilder  
wie wars? gibts auchn paar Bilder von der Strecke? von wem ist denn das Elan mit diesem interessanten Hinterbau???


----------



## sms (9. Mai 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> das sind ja komische Bilder
> wie wars? gibts auchn paar Bilder von der Strecke? von wem ist denn das Elan mit diesem interessanten Hinterbau???


Es hat nur geregnet,
desshalb hab ich meinen DigiKamera lieber im Auto gelassen, die wäre sonst auch eingeschlammt worden.
Das Elan ist / bzw. war vom Björn


----------



## zerg10 (9. Mai 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> das sind ja komische Bilder
> wie wars? gibts auchn paar Bilder von der Strecke? von wem ist denn das Elan mit diesem interessanten Hinterbau???



Björn hat mit Konis Cam gefilmt, ist aber 'ne recht grosse Datei geworden. Aber Koni wird's ja bald geschnitten haben


----------



## Koeni (9. Mai 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Björn hat mit Konis Cam gefilmt, ist aber 'ne recht grosse Datei geworden. Aber Koni wird's ja bald geschnitten haben



Hatte eigentlich garnicht vor es zu schneiden. Für mein Video benutz ich wahrscheinlich nur den Run vom Chris.
Wenn aber alle scharf sind auf ein B-Mais Filmchen, kann ich schon eins schneiden.


----------



## sms (9. Mai 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte eigentlich garnicht vor es zu schneiden. Für mein Video benutz ich wahrscheinlich nur den Run vom Chris.
> Wenn aber alle scharf sind auf ein B-Mais Filmchen, kann ich schon eins schneiden.


Ich bin scharf   und zwar auch das ganze ungeschnittene Material!


----------



## Koeni (9. Mai 2005)

Wenn aber sowieso jeder das ungeschnitte will, dann mach ich nicht extra noch ein Film. Das kann dann auch jeder selbst machen


----------



## sms (9. Mai 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn aber sowieso jeder das ungeschnitte will, dann mach ich nicht extra noch ein Film. Das kann dann auch jeder selbst machen


Cool,
wieviel ungeschnittenes Material kriegst du auf ein DVD?

Ich (und bestimmt andere auch) hätte gern:
1. B-Mais
2. das Zeug unter der Brücke (Biertisch)
3. Die Aufnahmen beim Walde
4. Die Aufnahmen vom KK

Kann man das ganze ungeschnittene Zeug so zusammenzippen-runterrechnen oder so, das es auf eine DVD passt? -> ich kenn mich da nicht aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (9. Mai 2005)

Nochmal. Ich hab echt kein Bock jedes Mal wenn wir was gefilmt haben eine DVD zu machen und die dann zu verteilen, weil ich auf meinen Rechner nur die wenigen Szenen ziehe, die nachher auf's Video kommen. Wenn ich immer alles auf den Rechner ziehen müsste, und davon dann DVDs machen, das ist mir echt zu blöd, sorry. Ich hab das Rohmaterial von B-mais jetzt mal auf ne DVD gemacht. Das sind ca. 4Gigabite. Die könnt ihr dann ja rumgehn lassen.


----------



## torte (9. Mai 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab das Rohmaterial von B-mais jetzt mal auf ne DVD gemacht. Das sind ca. 4Gigabite. Die könnt ihr dann ja rumgehn lassen.



Das reicht doch auch  

@ all

Öhm wie schaut es denn mit der Abrechnung vom Wochenende aus ?

Beim wem soll ich den Klingelbeutel füllen


----------



## zerg10 (10. Mai 2005)

Also wenn sich das Wetter einigermassen stabilisiert, wollten der Mike, der Michel und ich morgen evtl. die Unirunde (Unitrails, Botnang, Dischingen, usw.) drehen.
Treffpunkt am Parabolspiegel gegen 17:00


----------



## sms (10. Mai 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn sich das Wetter einigermassen stabilisiert, wollten der Mike, der Michel und ich morgen evtl. die Unirunde (Unitrails, Botnang, Dischingen, usw.) drehen.
> Treffpunkt am Parabolspiegel gegen 17:00


Jungs, wäre gern dabei,
ich glaub ich komm hier aber morgen beruflich nicht früh genug weg..
-> Ich ruf am noch an, wann ich evtl. wo sein kann.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Mai 2005)

Abfahrt halt gegen 17:15.

Muss bis 16:30 arbeiten. Schneller geht´s glaub net.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Mai 2005)

@Schwandalein

Schick mir bitte dieses Foto http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/123449/cat/7070/page/1 mal in Originalgröße an meine Emailadresse. Falls Du das hintere Stück vom RAd noch hast, dann das auch  

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (11. Mai 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Abfahrt halt gegen 17:15.
> 
> Muss bis 16:30 arbeiten. Schneller geht´s glaub net.



Okay, bin dann da. Brauchen auch nicht basteln, der neue Umwerfer ist schon dran ...


----------



## mantra (11. Mai 2005)

Ich würd evtl. auch mitgehen wenns nicht wieder anfängt zu regnen.

@Mike: Wie schauts denn mit meinem Innenlager aus?

MfG Robert


----------



## Koeni (11. Mai 2005)

Wenn ich's HT heute fit bekomme, dann komm ich auch. Wenn ich komm, bin ich pünktlich, sonst ruf ich an


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Mai 2005)

@Mantra

Hab es ausgebaut geputzt und schon mit Koni´s Werkzeug verpackt um es bei Dir wieder zu montieren. Sorry, dass ich mich noch nicht gemeldet habe.
Hatte noch Organisatorische Probleme zu bewältigen. Dämpferhülsen besorgen usw.. 
Bin morgen bei meinem Händler und könnte danach gleich bei Dir rum kommen und es wieder verbauen. Passt Dir das?

Wegen heute, musst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen. Regnet nicht nochmal im Vorfeld. Und wenn, Matsch ist eh genug für alle da und das jetzt schon.


----------



## plusminus (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo Sontagsfahrer.
Ich stell hier nur noch mal eben das Angebot rein, dass ich von der Firma SOG Events bekommen habe. Sigma bietet bei denen wegen den 24 Rennen verbilligte Lampen und Akkus an.
Der Holk hat sich schon dafür entschieden nen komplettes Set mit 2 Lampen + Ni-Akku über mich zu bestellen.
Komplettes Set kostet 60
10 W einzeln 16
Nipack einzeln (als Ersatzakku/Zweitakku) 29
Cuberider Rücklicht 7 (ohne Batterien)
Nipack + Ladegerät + Adapterkabel 40

Einfach ne PM oder Email schicken.
Gruß
Axel


----------



## sms (11. Mai 2005)

Fiel mir grad so auf:


Der BACKWOODS hat Geburtstag .... tralla la lal laaaaaa, der Backwoods hat Geburtstag, tralla la lal laaa  (*sing-und-gratulier*)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Mai 2005)

@Backwoods


----------



## zerg10 (11. Mai 2005)

@Backwoods
Alles Gute alter Gipfelstürmer


----------



## Floater (11. Mai 2005)

heute wirds bei mir wohl niggese... arbeit

qbackwoods : alles gute!!!


----------



## KoS74 (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

da ich nun seit längerem mal wieder in Stuttgart bin  , so als Exil-Schwabe, würde ich mich  heute Abend euch gerne anschliessen bzw. als Bremsklotz anbieten  

Geht das klar von eurer Seite aus?

Vielleicht kennt mich der eine oder andere noch. War letztes Jahr 2 mal mit euch unterwegs. Bin dann jedoch weggezogen.

Gruß
KoS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Mai 2005)

KoS74 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da ich nun seit längerem mal wieder in Stuttgart bin  , so als Exil-Schwabe, würde ich mich heute Abend euch gerne anschliessen bzw. als Bremsklotz anbieten
> 
> ...


 
Klar geht das klar. Wenn Du mich als Klotz ablösen könntest,   
Beim letzten mal warste jedenfalls kein Klotz.


----------



## zerg10 (11. Mai 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Klar geht das klar. Wenn Du mich als Klotz ablösen könntest,
> Beim letzten mal warste jedenfalls kein Klotz.



Igitt, ich wittere Renntempo


----------



## Koeni (11. Mai 2005)

ich glaub ich schaff's nicht heute. Muß erst mal Spacer und Bremsbeläge holen und vielleicht noch entlüften. Vielleicht klappt's ja doch.

@Backwoods
Alles Gute auch von mir 


Ich bekomm hier heute keine Bremsbeläge mehr, Läden haben keine Hayes oder sind zu ==> ich nix


----------



## marc (11. Mai 2005)

Wie sieht´s eigentlich nun aus in der Schwabenfraktion. Lassen sich ein paar hernieder unseren Bikejam  zu besuchen. Gibt auch Touren und Shuttle Bus  

Gruß Marc


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Mai 2005)

@marc

Shuttel Bus hört sich schon gut an  
Mal sehen, lustig wird´s sicher.


----------



## Backwoods (11. Mai 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Backwoods
> Alles Gute alter Gipfelstürmer



Jo, dann mal danke für die glückwünsche

das wetter in den alpen war leider am letzten wochenende zum  :kotz: 

bin über pfingsten vielleicht im ländle


----------



## torte (11. Mai 2005)

Aucxh von mir alles Gute


----------



## zerg10 (12. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

brauch' noch einer was von Bike-Components ? Aus aktuellem Anlass werde ich da nämlich heute ein paar DMR V8 bestellen  

@Marc
Wollen schon, aber da bin ich leider schon verplant.


----------



## KoS74 (12. Mai 2005)

@torte:
Hast Du gestern noch Deine Katze geschnappt und ihr ein Butterbrot auf den Rücken geschnallt?
Wie geht es ihr jetzt??

Gruß an alle
KoS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (12. Mai 2005)

@Bikejam
Da schicken wir Dirk hin, der ist doch unser Dirtjumper  . Ich komm nicht, trotzdem danke für die Einladung.

@B-Mais
Ich musste gestern meinen ganzen Hinterbau auseinander nehmen und pflegen, der hat sich nicht mehr wirklich bewegen wollen(sind ja auch nicht so hochwertige Lager im Stinky). 
Und noch ein Tipp: Checkt mal Eure Bremsbeläge. Ich hab's dem sandigen Schlamm zu verdanken, dass meine gerade mal 1xWildbad,1xTodtnau und 2Tage B-Mais gehalten haben. Jetzt sind sie runter bis auf's Metall.
...blablabla..."Du bremst zu viel"...blabla...könnt ihr Euch schenken


----------



## marc (12. Mai 2005)

@Koeni,

warst Du am 6/7. Mai in B-Mais? Am Tag als der Regen kam...  

Gruß Marc


----------



## sms (12. Mai 2005)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> @Koeni,
> 
> warst Du am 6/7. Mai in B-Mais? Am Tag als der Regen kam...
> 
> Gruß Marc


Ha, dann warst du der mit dem Cheetah..   
Der Koeni war der im gelben Strampler    und dem 04 Stinky
ich war der mit dem gelben Strampler    und dem 05 Stinky


----------



## Koeni (12. Mai 2005)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> @Koeni,
> 
> warst Du am 6/7. Mai in B-Mais? Am Tag als der Regen kam...
> 
> Gruß Marc



Ja. Deinen Bildern nach zu urteilen hattet Ihr genauso viel Spaß wie wir  .Und ihr habt Euch sogar auf die Northshores getraut, sauber.Vielleicht sieht man sich mal in Todtnau? Sind hws das WE nach Pfingsten mal einen Tag da(bei Regen im Gelben Overall  )


----------



## marc (12. Mai 2005)

Jo klar. So´n Mist daß man das nie vorher weiß. Die Zwei vom "TÜV" hab ich gesehen    

Fand es aber trotz des Wetters gut. Vor allem den NorthShore  

Wart ihr das dann am Donnerstag Abend bei "Schäfflerstuben" zum Essen.
Zwei Tische voll Biker. (War ja sonst eh niemand im Ort Habsichried)  

gruß Marc






[/IMG]


----------



## driver79 (12. Mai 2005)

@ bachwoods

alles gute auch novh von mir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


@ koni

meine bremsbeläge haben auch gelitten. die hinteren haben sich schief abgenützt. irgendwie is dreck zwischen die beläge und kolben gekommen. mußten entsorgt werden. haben allerdings länger als deine gehalten  . was will uns das sagen? 

wer weniger bremst ist schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torte (12. Mai 2005)

KoS74 schrieb:
			
		

> @torte:
> Hast Du gestern noch Deine Katze geschnappt und ihr ein Butterbrot auf den Rücken geschnallt?
> Wie geht es ihr jetzt??
> 
> ...




Der Feigling hat sich unterm Bett versteckt als ich mit dem Butterbrot gekommen bin    


Hab gestern Abend erst mal einen    weil ich mich getraut hab den Steinbruch komplett zu fahren   

@ all

hat am Wochenende jemand Lust auf Wildbad (bikerX) ?

oder halt was hier in der Umgebeung ?


----------



## Floater (12. Mai 2005)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> @ bachwoods
> 
> alles gute auch novh von mir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




...würde fast sogar so weit gehen, zu sagen:
wer bremst verzögert


----------



## Sofax (13. Mai 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> brauch' noch einer was von Bike-Components ? Aus aktuellem Anlass werde ich da nämlich heute ein paar DMR V8 bestellen



hast du schon bestellt? oder kannst du ggf. noch eine Ergänzungsbestellung machen?

@ra
hast du eigentlich schon was vom BackyardDigger gehört?

@all
hat jemand Lust am Montag was zu machen? z.B. nochmal die 1.Mai Runde? bis dahin bin ich erstmal auf Wohnungssuche ....


----------



## sms (13. Mai 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> hat jemand Lust am Montag was zu machen? z.B. nochmal die 1.Mai Runde? bis dahin bin ich erstmal auf Wohnungssuche ....


Jawoll!!


----------



## zerg10 (13. Mai 2005)

@Bike-Components
Sorry Jungs, bestelle doch keine neuen Pedalen, 'ne neue Achse muss reichen u. die bekomm' ich hier beim Händler.

@marc
Das Bike kam mir bekannt vor, da hab' ich ja schon mal drauf gesessen, nur den Fahrer hab' ich nicht erkannt.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (13. Mai 2005)

Hallo, 

bin wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück, vom BackYardDigger habe ich nur unsere Anmeldebestätigung und die Info, daß bis zum 30.5. eine Entscheidung fällt.

Am Montag wäre ich aller voraussicht auch dabei. 

Grüsse 
ra



			
				Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> @ra
> hast du eigentlich schon was vom BackyardDigger gehört?
> 
> @all
> hat jemand Lust am Montag was zu machen? z.B. nochmal die 1.Mai Runde? bis dahin bin ich erstmal auf Wohnungssuche ....


----------



## sms (13. Mai 2005)

Dann setzte ich mal eine offizellen Termin (Vorschlag):

Montag (16.5.2005)
Treffpunkt: 10:30 Uhr
Ort: Stelle
Route: Alles was Spass macht rund um Stuttgart

Also, wie schaut es aus, wer kommt noch?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Mai 2005)

Ich kanns noch nicht sagen. 

Fährt jemand nach Wildbad? Im Shop dort gibt es meine Gleitbuchsen.
** Nicht distancestücken **

Ja nach Wetter würde ich ggf. Biker x fahren gehen.


----------



## Sofax (13. Mai 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Dann setzte ich mal eine offizellen Termin (Vorschlag):
> 
> Montag (16.5.2005)
> Treffpunkt: 10:30 Uhr
> ...



geht so i.O.


----------



## Backwoods (13. Mai 2005)

Hi,

werde gleich so ab 18:30 oder :45 ne runde drehen

falls ncoh jemand unterwegs ist klappt vielleicht ein treffen. wollte auf alle fälle zum KB trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (13. Mai 2005)

Hallo Buben,
bin morgen mit torte ab 14Uhr in Markgröningen die Wampe wegtrainieren und Leuten zuschauen, die echt fahren können  . 
Will uns noch jemand unterstützen ?


----------



## KoS74 (14. Mai 2005)

Hallo Koeni,
hallo Torte,

Wampe wegtrainieren?? Was fahrt Ihr denn da? Langstrecke im GA 1?
Dachte immer, wenn Ihr nach Markgröningen geht ist das mehr so Dirtjump mäßig, kann auch falsch gedacht haben.

Abhängig davon was ihr in Markgröningen vorhabt hätte ich Interesse mitzufahren.

Gruß
KoS


----------



## torte (14. Mai 2005)

Moin KoS74

Ja, "hopsen"    ist angesagt, oder cool dastehen und behaupten das man es serlber viel besser kann als die Anderen  

Alos es is schon die BMX-Bahn und der dirt angesagt.... ich hab mich ja schon lang nimmer auf die Fresse gelegt    


Ich hoffe mal es hört irgendwann auf zu pissen    hier in Sindelfingen schifft es gerade wie blöd


----------



## KoS74 (14. Mai 2005)

Moin Torte,

oh hopsen, hmm, mal abgesehen von dem fehlenden Fahrkönnen fehlt es mir auch an einem passendem Bike.
Meine Auswahl beschränkt sich ja auf ca. 16-17 kg ode 9 kg-Bikes :-(
Oder hopst Du mit Deinem Specialized?

Hier in Fellbach regnet es nur ganz wenig und gerade hat es auch aufgehört. Eigentlich hat es nur getröpfelt.

Gruß
KoS


----------



## torte (14. Mai 2005)

KoS74 schrieb:
			
		

> oh hopsen, hmm, mal abgesehen von dem fehlenden Fahrkönnen fehlt es mir auch an einem passendem Bike.
> Meine Auswahl beschränkt sich ja auf ca. 16-17 kg ode 9 kg-Bikes :-(
> Oder hopst Du mit Deinem Specialized?



Ja versuche mit dem Specialized zu hopsen    da muss es durch   

Also nicht das richtige bike zu haben ist keine zugelassene Ausrede   

Und "können" tu ich dasd hopsen ja auch nich... deshalb gehe ich ja üben


----------



## KoS74 (14. Mai 2005)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> Also nicht das richtige bike zu haben ist keine zugelassene Ausrede
> 
> Und "können" tu ich dasd hopsen ja auch nich... deshalb gehe ich ja üben



O.K. fast überredet.
Aber bin immer noch in der Entscheidungsphase, vor allem da es hier gerade wieder anfängt zu regnen,und nicht gerade wenig (woher weiss der Mann im Himmel eigentlich wann Wochenende ist??? Man sollte ihm mal den Kalender klauen).

Gruß
KoS


----------



## Koeni (14. Mai 2005)

Morgen  .
Also, in Markgröningen ist halt die BMX-Bahn, Die 4x-Strecke(aber noch mehr oder weniger im "Rohbau" ) und die Dirts.
Ich geh eigentlich hauptsächlich wegen der BMX-Bahn und mach ab und zu ein Abstecher auf die Dirts, mit denen ich aber nicht wirklich gut klar komm  .
Bikes sieht man dort alle möglichen. Beim Dual-Cup am Sonntag sind sogar Leute mit DH-Bikes mitgefahren(einer mit Nicolai Lambda  ).
Wenn's nicht die ganze Zeit regnet, sollte die BMX-Bahn gut fahrbar sein.
Ich denke Spaß haben kann da jeder, muß ja nicht gleich gestyled werden.


----------



## 773H (14. Mai 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Dann setzte ich mal eine offizellen Termin (Vorschlag):
> 
> Montag (16.5.2005)
> Treffpunkt: 10:30 Uhr
> ...



Ich wäre evtl. auch dabei. Hängt noch von der restlichen Wochenendplanung ab und die ist Wetterabhängig.


----------



## torte (14. Mai 2005)

So, war richtig fett in MG   

Wo wird morgen gefahren ?    Regen stört ja nicht wirklich    

Und wer fährt denn nun am Montag hier um Stuggi und wer in WB ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (14. Mai 2005)

Also morgen bin ich wandern und am Montag mach ich mein Laufrad fertig. Nachmittags bin ich dann ne Runde in Markgröningen, je nach Wetter.


----------



## Floater (14. Mai 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Also morgen bin ich wandern und am Montag mach ich mein Laufrad fertig. Nachmittags bin ich dann ne Runde in Markgröningen, je nach Wetter.





...sah doch bei den double versuchen auf der bahn so aus, als hättest du dein laufrad heute schon fertig gemacht


----------



## Koeni (14. Mai 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ...sah doch bei den double versuchen auf der bahn so aus, als hättest du dein laufrad heute schon fertig gemacht



Hah hah, sehr komisch  . Ich mach vielleicht ein Laufrad kaputt, aber du traust dich ja nicht mal es zu probieren


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (15. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 

Thomas und ich sind morgen an der Stelle um 10.30 h. Wir wissen bloß noch nicht genau wie wir hinkommen (mit öffentlichen oder mit dem Auto)

Wer ist denn noch dabei? Schwandalein, Sofax und wer noch????

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## plusminus (15. Mai 2005)

@Holk: Wo is die Stelle? Was fahrt ihr? Reicht da meine minderentwickelte Technik? War jetzt die letzten Tage auch erkältet (hab sogar den Offeburg-Marathon ausfallen lassen müssen) und würde morgen nur ne kleine Runde drehen wollen. Also: Is das was für mich?
Gruß
Axel


----------



## Sickgirl (15. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
bin morgen mit dabei 
Gruß
Ulrike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (15. Mai 2005)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Thomas und ich sind morgen an der Stelle um 10.30 h. Wir wissen bloß noch nicht genau wie wir hinkommen (mit öffentlichen oder mit dem Auto)
> 
> ...


Ich komm mit dem Rad


----------



## torte (15. Mai 2005)

Wird bei euch morgen nur gerdadelt oder auch "Bahn" gefahren ?


----------



## sms (15. Mai 2005)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> Wird bei euch morgen nur gerdadelt oder auch "Bahn" gefahren ?


Ich dachte an U-, Zahnrad-, evlt. S-... Bahn


----------



## torte (15. Mai 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte an U-, Zahnrad-, evlt. S-... Bahn




PFUI, das kann ich mit meinem Gewissen nicht vereinbaren


----------



## sms (15. Mai 2005)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> PFUI, das kann ich mit meinem Gewissen nicht vereinbaren


O.k., dann machen wir es so, ich leih dir für berghoch mein Stinky und krieg dann dein Spezi für die Bahn


----------



## Backwoods (15. Mai 2005)

Hi, 

wenns morgen mittag nicht anfängt zu regnen können wir uns vielleicht noch irgendwo treffen.

kommt ihr an der uni vorbei? oder ich lass mich von dort zum marienplatz runter rollen

ich klingel dann mal am handy durch.


----------



## 773H (16. Mai 2005)

Moin Jungs,

wie sieht das Programm heute aus? Rad- oder Bahnfahrn? Mir gehts wie Torte, Bahnfahrn kann ich mit meinem Gewissen nicht vereinbahren.

Fahrn werd ich heute aber auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Sofax (16. Mai 2005)

ich fahr jetzt gleich los: 10:30 Stelle
und ich kann euch sagen, die Bahnen zwischendurch sind ganz gut ich war am Ende vom 1. Mai fast nicht mehr ansprechbar - trotz Bahnfahrten.
Für alle Nicht-Monatskartenbesitzer: wir können eine Gruppen-Tageskarte nehmen, mit der können wir zu fünft öffentlich fahren. Das kostet nur so 8,50 ca. - ich kauf sie jetzt noch nicht, weil ich mit dem Rad hinfahre - aber jemand, der schon mit der Bahn hinfährt - kann ja schon die Karte kaufen (am besten abgesprochen, sodass wir dann nicht mit 4 Gruppenkarten dastehen)
Bis gleich

hey, ich hab den 7000. Post geschrieben


----------



## KoS74 (16. Mai 2005)

Hallo Koeni,

bist Du morgen (Dienstag) in Markgröningen?
Wenn ja, ab wann?

An alle einen schönen Gruß
KoS


----------



## Koeni (16. Mai 2005)

Guten Morgen,
Oh je, hab ich nen Kater  .
Ich bin heute irgendwann in MG, wenn ich klar denken kann und für morgen könnten wir ja was ausmachen, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torte (16. Mai 2005)

So, da es mir zu teuer ist alleine nach WB zu düsen werd ich hier ne Runde drehen. (mit ner Schaufel im Rucksack    ) 

is noch jemand dabei ?

MG klingt aber auch verlockend   

Was mach ich nur, was mach ich nur....


----------



## Koeni (16. Mai 2005)

@torte
Ich brauch noch ein Weilchen. Ne Runde drehn hätt ich auch mal wieder Lust, aber ich weiß nicht, ob ich heute lange durchhalten würde.
Wir können uns aber irgendwie zusammen tun


----------



## KoS74 (16. Mai 2005)

@ torte
@ koeni

Heute kann ich nix machen. Muss mal Sozialkontakte außerhalb des MTB-Bereichs pflegen.
Aber wie gesagt, bin ich morgen gerne in Markgröningen. Muss halt nur ne Uhrzeit wissen.

KoS


----------



## Koeni (16. Mai 2005)

@KoS
Vielleicht schon vormittags ? Ist dann nicht so viel los


----------



## KoS74 (16. Mai 2005)

@Koeni

Kein Problem, hab ja      U R L A U B !!!!
Darfst halt heute nicht so viel trinken, sonst haste morgen früh wieder einen Kater 

Gruß
KoS


----------



## Koeni (16. Mai 2005)

Mir fällt gerade ein, dass ich morgen früh den Zentrierständer wieder zurück bringen muss, also kann ich so ab 11:30Uhr.
Gut ?


----------



## KoS74 (16. Mai 2005)

@ Koeni
11:30 Uhr ist super. Sehr viel früher darf man ja sowieso keine Bikes mit der S-Bahn transportieren.

Werde also morgen ca. 11:30 Uhr in MG sein.

Hab gerade auch die langen Pins an die Pedale geschraubt. 
Hoffe mal, dass ich dann nicht mehr so auf den Pedalen rumrutsche wie am Samstag beim letzten bzw. vorletzten Hüpfversuch.

Gruß
KoS


----------



## Koeni (16. Mai 2005)

@KoS
Okay. Ich schick dir mal noch meine Handynr.
Bis dann


----------



## torte (16. Mai 2005)

So Leute, ich hab heute ne Runde über Unitrail, Botnang, Burg    mit Platscher in den "Burggraben" dann irgenwie bis zum Ende des Rodelhangs an der Solitude,(da dann hoch *kotz*) und über Krumbach zurück.

Und was soll ich euch sagen (ausser das es geschifft hat).. da stand einer mit nem roten Speci und nem Klapspaten    der hat dort was an den Baumstamm geschaufelt   so das man dort nun ordentlich hopsen kann   

Ein sehr sympathischer Speci-Fahrer     Dem sollte man ein Bier ausgeben... oder zwei oder drei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (16. Mai 2005)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> Runde über Unitrail, Botnang, Burg


Mensch, da waren wir auch überall.   
Haben uns wohl zeitlich nur verpasst, nur  sind wir die Solitude bis zum Ende gefahren.

Juhuuu, mein Zähler hatte heute die 50km überschritten....... uuuuuaaaah, ich kann nichtmehr


----------



## Sofax (16. Mai 2005)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> So Leute, ich hab heute ne Runde über Unitrail, Botnang, Burg    mit Platscher in den "Burggraben" dann irgenwie bis zum Ende des Rodelhangs an der Solitude,(da dann hoch *kotz*) und über Krumbach zurück.
> 
> Und was soll ich euch sagen (ausser das es geschifft hat).. da stand einer mit nem roten Speci und nem Klapspaten    der hat dort was an den Baumstamm geschaufelt   so das man dort nun ordentlich hopsen kann
> 
> Ein sehr sympathischer Speci-Fahrer     Dem sollte man ein Bier ausgeben... oder zwei oder drei


hmm, meins ist doch silber  aber macht nix, du kannst mir gerne trotzdem n Bier ausgeben ...  

sag mal, dann warste ja teilweise auf unseren Trails von heute mittag unterwegs - nur dass du sie halt dann in nasser Form fahren durftest  naja, selbst Schuld, wenn du für 10:30 noch nicht aus dem Bett gekommen bist  

@Sickgirl
wo bist du denn geblieben als wir dich verloren haben? ich hoffe du, hast dich zumindest noch orientieren können? wir alle 4 vorneweg wussten ja, dass noch zwei fehlen - und Schwandalein kennt die Strecke ja gut! ...nur Schwandalein ist auf dem Schotterweg aussenrum gefahren ...  
aber ra. und Tom sind nochmal zurück und konnten dich auch nicht mehr finden ...
Das nächste Mal wirst du jedenfalls noch die ganze Strecke kennenlernen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Mai 2005)

@torte

DAs hört sich ja gut an. Werde es dann mal testen. Wenn´s gut ist,
gibts evtl. ein Bier. Wenn nich, dann ich  .

WB war heute auch wieder   Zumindest für die bestehenden Verhältnisse.
Leider hat es gegen späten NAchmittag geregnet. Mein Dämpfer hat nun auch wieder neue Buchsen.  

Wie ich sehe, hatten heute alle Spaß.


----------



## torte (16. Mai 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> naja, selbst Schuld, wenn du für 10:30 noch nicht aus dem Bett gekommen bist




10.30 war nicht das Problem   

eher:



> Zitat:
> Zitat von Schwandalein
> Ich dachte an U-, Zahnrad-, evlt. S-... Bahn






> Zitat:
> Zitat von Torte
> PFUI, das kann ich mit meinem Gewissen nicht vereinbaren


----------



## sms (16. Mai 2005)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> 10.30 war nicht das Problem
> 
> eher:


Falls es das Geld war,
eine 2-Zonen-Tageskarte VVS gültig für 5 Personen gibts ab 8Euro-ungerade, du wärst der 5 Mann gewesen


----------



## torte (16. Mai 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Falls es das Geld war,
> eine 2-Zonen-Tageskarte VVS gültig für 5 Personen gibts ab 8Euro-ungerade, du wärst der 5 Mann gewesen




Ich hab ne VVS Karte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torte (16. Mai 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @torte
> DAs hört sich ja gut an. Werde es dann mal testen. Wenn´s gut ist,
> gibts evtl. ein Bier. Wenn nich, dann ich  .
> .




was meinst du mit "EVTL" Bier... ich glaub dir brennt der Kittel   

Das is 1a geschaufelt    nur noch bissel weich... aber das wird


----------



## sms (16. Mai 2005)

Nebenbei,

Am Fk hat der Forstbetrieb wieder zugeschlagen.
Die "grauen" Hügel und Doubles neben bekannter Strecke am FK sind maschinell beseitigt worden.  
Die hatten doch wirklich niemand gestört????


----------



## torte (16. Mai 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Nebenbei,
> 
> Am Fk hat der Forstbetrieb wieder zugeschlagen.
> Die "grauen" Hügel und Doubles neben bekannter Strecke am FK sind maschinell beseitigt worden.
> Die hatten doch wirklich niemand gestört????



na wenn ihr alle den Klapspaten bei Lidl gekauft habt können wir uns ja mal dort treffen ?


----------



## sms (16. Mai 2005)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> na wenn ihr alle den Klapspaten bei Lidl gekauft habt können wir uns ja mal dort treffen ?


PFUI, das kann ich mit meinem Gewissen nicht vereinbaren


----------



## torte (16. Mai 2005)

Ich wollte nur den Weg dort befestigen


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (17. Mai 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> @Sickgirl: Das nächste Mal wirst du jedenfalls noch die ganze Strecke kennenlernen



das nächste Mal bekommst Du nämlich ne Glocke um den Hals, dann gehst Du nimmer verloren  

Bis demnächst
ra.


----------



## Koeni (17. Mai 2005)

@KoS
Na da haben wir ja mal wieder richtig Glück mit dem Wetter  .
Ich hab bei dem Siff irgendwie nicht so richtig Bock. Wie sieht's bei dir aus ?
Ich fahr jetzt erstmal zum Shop und dann können wir ja entscheiden.


----------



## KoS74 (17. Mai 2005)

@ Koeni
Also hier in Fellbach sieht es etwas stabil aus. Zumindest hat es heute noch nicht geregnet.
Da ich heute mir das Auto von meinem Vater organisiert habe, bin ich zum Bike Transport nicht von den Öffentlichen abhängig *zum Glück*

Werde nun langsam das Bike verladen und losfahren. 
Denke mal, dass ich dann so ab 11 Uhr in MG bin, es sei denn, dass es hier noch anfängt wie es Eimern zu kübeln.

Gruß
KoS


----------



## Sofax (17. Mai 2005)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> 10.30 war nicht das Problem
> eher:



... dann kann ich auch ganz gut verstehen, dass du gestern nicht nach WB gefahren bist - das wäre ja extrem anstrengend geworden, so ganz ohne Bahnen ...


----------



## dangerousD (17. Mai 2005)

Keine Ahnung, ob nun heute schon jemand in Markgröningen war. Wenn es trocken bleibt (hier im Schwarzwald  ist es gerade trocken), bin ich heute abend da. Ab ca. 18.30. Ansonsten gehe ich nach Esslingen, in etwa um die gleiche Zeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KoS74 (17. Mai 2005)

@ DangerousD
Hi, Koni und ich waren heute morgen in MG.
Das Wetter wurde dann noch echt gut und die Bahn war auch super fahrbar.

Nur ein kleiner Tipp an alle Interessierten:
Bei feuchter Strecke ist sie nicht mit Inlinern befahrbar. Spätestens vom übergang Beton zur eigentlichen Strecke haut es einen auf die Fre***
Ich war es aber nicht !!

Gruß
KoS


----------



## dangerousD (17. Mai 2005)

Danke für die Info, aber eigentlich wollte ich auf die Dirts... wie sehen die aus??? Heute abend ist wieder Training bei den Kids angesagt (bis halb acht etwa), da ist die Bahn immer recht voll.


----------



## Koeni (17. Mai 2005)

Dirts gehen gut


----------



## 773H (17. Mai 2005)

@torte
ich hatte zunächst auch gewissensbisse bahn zu fahrn. wozu hab ich ein stumpi mit dem man gut den berg hochkommt.
die tour hat aber trotzdem spaß gemacht, auch einem stumpi fahrer. und es gab ja doch den ein oder anderen anstieg, den man aus eigener kraft hoch musste. auch wenn es welche gab, die vorgeschlagen haben zu schieben, sei ne gute abwechslung für die beine.   
auf jeden fall, komm das nächste mal mit, ann musst du die trails nicht alleine und im regen fahren


----------



## Kailinger (17. Mai 2005)

Ich wär am Donnerstag evtl. in MG (Wetter...), von der Zeit her bin ich recht flexibel! Hat irgendjemand Lust, damit ich ned allein in der Gegend rumhüpfen muss?

Gruß Kai


----------



## torte (17. Mai 2005)

*werbung* *werbung*  *werbung*   

Da ich schon auf den Verkauf meines Cannondales angesprochen worden bin... ihr habt ein Vorkaufsrecht    Cannondale 


  Mein schönes Cannondale


----------



## Koeni (18. Mai 2005)

@Kai
Wann würdest du denn fahren wollen?

Ich nehm das HT heute abend auseinander, weil ich das in letzter Zeit ziemlich vernachlässigt habe und werde deshalb auch nur bei gutem Wetter kommen.


----------



## dangerousD (18. Mai 2005)

@kai

Wenn Donnerstag, dann könnte ich nur abends für ein Stündchen. So ab halb acht etwa. Ist aber noch keine Zusage! Mach lieber mit Koni einen Termin aus, der hat in letzter Zeit ziemlich viel Zeit. Vorsichtig ausgedrückt 

Ach ja, und schau mal in den Ausflug-Thread, wir wollen am WE nach Todtnau. Wär schön, wenn Du dabei bist! (nicht nur wegen dem Bus  )


----------



## Kailinger (18. Mai 2005)

@Koni: Ich würd mich eher so auf Nachmittags, gegen Abend, so Fünf oder Sechs festlegen, wie schon um zwei oder so....

@dD: Hmm, blöd aber auch, ich schreib am Mo ne Klausur (irgendwie hab ich das bei unserem Telefonat voll verdrängt....). Dann noch drei, dann ist der Spass aber ein für alle mal vorbei! Kann also am WE weder mit Bus noch mit Kai dienen. Schade!

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (18. Mai 2005)

@Kai
Okay, dann lass uns mal das Wetter abwarten und so zwischen fünf und sechs einplanen.


----------



## Kailinger (19. Mai 2005)

Wetter sollt halten, oder? Um sechs an der Bahn?


----------



## Koeni (19. Mai 2005)

Okay.

Hat vielleicht noch jemand spontan Lust?
Ihr wisst ja wo wir zu finden sind.

Bis dann


----------



## Floater (19. Mai 2005)

püüüha, hab heute ne kleine rr runde durch vorarlberg gedreht. da der jörg nicht glauben wollte, daß furkojoch gesperrt furkajoch gesperrt heißt (lawinengefahr, unglaublich wieviel schnee da noch liegt  ...)sinds jetzt 120 km (davon 30 statt ursprünglich 23 bergauf)geworden....

da es hier doch auch ein paar rennradler gibt (tde holle(beide rlativ ruhig in letzter zeit) beat...) gibt wäre das doch auch mal ne idee für nen netten ausflug, oder?

wenn sonst noch jemand interesse hat, leih rennrad ist schnell organisiert und ich bin da vor 10 jahren auch schon mal mit dem mtb mit slicks hoch


----------



## beat (19. Mai 2005)

Hey Jörg!

Nette Idee, vielleicht können wir das ja wirklich mal angehen. Spätestens Anfang Juli hoffe ich wieder stolzer Besitzer eines dann besseren und leichteren Rennrads zu sein  . Vorher könnten wir aber auch mal gemeinsam (vielleicht auch mit Diddi) auf der Alb ein par Trauftrails unter die Stollen nehmen. Bin da zur Zeit unheimlich oft, vielleicht hast Du ja mal spontan Lust.
Kommst Du eigentlich am WE zum Alleycat?


----------



## Koeni (19. Mai 2005)

@Kai
Hab gerade mit dem Jakob telefoniert, und er will morgen ab 3-4Uhr in Markgröningen "Hoppa-Hoppa machen"  .
Genauere Uhrzeit kommt morgen noch oder ich schreib dir ne SMS. Vielleicht kannst du dir ja ein bischen Zeit freischaufeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (19. Mai 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> lawinengefahr, unglaublich wieviel schnee da noch liegt  daumen:



genau und deswegen werd ich das verlängerte wochenende die tourenski nehemen und in die schweiz gehen


----------



## Backwoods (21. Mai 2005)

@ die daheim gebliebenen

und wer sonst noch bock hat sich morgen im wald einzusauen

ich werd ab morgen mittag ne größere runde von sifi aus richtung norden drehen - es sei denn es schüttet  

krumbachtrail ist plicht


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (21. Mai 2005)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> @ die daheim gebliebenen
> 
> und wer sonst noch bock hat sich morgen im wald einzusauen
> 
> ...



Hallole, 

kann durchaus sein, dass ich dabei bin, laß uns noch mal heute Abend telefonieren. 

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## torte (21. Mai 2005)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> @ die daheim gebliebenen
> 
> und wer sonst noch bock hat sich morgen im wald einzusauen
> 
> ich werd ab morgen mittag ne größere runde von sifi aus richtung norden drehen - es sei denn es schüttet




Norden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(da bist dir sicher ?) Öh, also ich bin dabei   



			
				Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> krumbachtrail ist plicht



Prima, da hab ich dann den/die Ersten dir mir ein Bier ausgeben für meine Schaufelei


----------



## Vanio (21. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen!
jo jo jo, ich strahle Lebenszeichen aus!  
ich wollte fragen, ob ihr bereits etwas für das nächste lange Wochenende geplant habt (26-29.5.). ich hätte richtig Bock auf Bischofsmais. Dafür sollte man aber ne kleine Truppe organisieren, damit es auch lustiger wird!   
Lasst die Frühlingsgefühle raus und einfach nur Gas!
Schreibt mir bitte an [email protected] , falls ihr hin wollt! 
Bis dann!
Ivan


----------



## mantra (21. Mai 2005)

Tach Mädels,

beim Krumbach müsst Ihr ein bisschen aufpassen! Da hat irgend ein findiger Wandersmann oder sonst wer ein paar (einige) kleinere Bäumchen in den Weg gelegt! Da müsst Ihr wohl erst mal aufräumen.

@Vanio: Der Björn und ich werden wohl Samstag und Sonntag in BM sein.

MfG Robert


----------



## Backwoods (21. Mai 2005)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> Norden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo, bin ich! Wieso? nach norden gehts doch richtung uni, solitude und burg D von mir aus.

ich hab mit dem ra.bretzeln ausgemacht, dass wir uns um 1300 bei mir treffen.


----------



## Vanio (21. Mai 2005)

Im Krumbachtal hab ich heute einiges weggeräumt, aber noch gibt es - man war das eine Aktion - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes - jede 5 Meter gab es Sperre    Ich muss zugeben, die Fussgänger haben ihr Ziel erreicht - ich hatte keinen Spass am fahren.
@Mantra
Seid ihr nur für 2 tage da? Kein Bock auf alle 4??

Bis denne!


----------



## torte (22. Mai 2005)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, bin ich! Wieso? nach norden gehts doch richtung uni, solitude und burg D von mir aus.
> 
> ich hab mit dem ra.bretzeln ausgemacht, dass wir uns um 1300 bei mir treffen.




Einigen wir uns auf Nordosten   

Wie wollt ihr denn um 13.00 Uhr starten ? Weil zu dir müsste ich von mir aus nur Asphalt fahren  :kotz:  was extrem uncool ist   

Fahrt ihr übers Hölzertal ? 

Ich guck ab 10.00 hier wieder rein. Sonste Tel. wir halt mal.



			
				Vanio schrieb:
			
		

> Im Krumbachtal hab ich heute einiges weggeräumt, aber noch gibt es -



   Verd..... Penner    Man sollte sich echt mal auf die Lauer legen und


----------



## Backwoods (22. Mai 2005)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wollt ihr denn um 13.00 Uhr starten ? Weil zu dir müsste ich von mir aus nur Asphalt fahren  :kotz:  was extrem uncool ist
> 
> Fahrt ihr übers Hölzertal ?
> 
> Ich guck ab 10.00 hier wieder rein. Sonste Tel. wir halt mal.



Bin erst letzens richtung hölzertal und leonberg, wollte morgen über die bernhardshöhe dann kabasee, uni, mahdentaltrail, soli usw.

wir können uns an der brücke über die A8 am ende der alten vaihinger strasse treffen

ich kann dich anrufen wenn der holk da ist. wir brauchen 20-30 min dorthin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (22. Mai 2005)

Vanio schrieb:
			
		

> @Mantra
> Seid ihr nur für 2 tage da? Kein Bock auf alle 4??



Das geht leider zeitlich nicht. Der Björn muss auch am Freitag noch arbeiten. Also für uns bleibts bei Samstag/Sonntag.

Gruß Robert


----------



## sms (23. Mai 2005)

So, da einige von euch fast nur hier reingucken.

Zum Mirage Gewinnspiel hier ->   http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=167401


----------



## Sofax (23. Mai 2005)

Vanio schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> jo jo jo, ich strahle Lebenszeichen aus!
> ich wollte fragen, ob ihr bereits etwas für das nächste lange Wochenende geplant habt (26-29.5.). ich hätte richtig Bock auf Bischofsmais. Dafür sollte man aber ne kleine Truppe organisieren, damit es auch lustiger wird!
> Lasst die Frühlingsgefühle raus und einfach nur Gas!
> ...


also ich kann mir schon vorstellen eine 4-Tages-Gruppe für Bischofsmais zu bilden ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Mai 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> also ich kann mir schon vorstellen eine 4-Tages-Gruppe für Bischofsmais zu bilden ...


 
Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass Du nicht der Disponent bist.


----------



## tde (23. Mai 2005)

> da es hier doch auch ein paar rennradler gibt (tde holle(beide rlativ ruhig in letzter zeit) beat...) gibt wäre das doch auch mal ne idee für nen netten ausflug, oder?



@floater: ist eine gute Idee, und ich wäre mit dabei. Holle und ich fahren sowieso meist RR zusammen, der wäre also auch nicht abgeneigt, Beat hat sich ja schon geäußert. Sonntag ist eine RTF in Merklingen, da werden Holle und ich eventuell mitfahren, vielleicht hast Du ja auch Lust. Ansonsten machen wir bei gutem Wetter auch mal ab und zu wochentags eine kleine Schurwald-Feierabend-Runde (80 Kms, 3 Std.), die bei mir im Osten startet. Trotzdem bin ich nach wie vor viel mit den MTBs unterwegs, allerdings meist nur spontane Runden in den Stuttgarter Wäldern und oft auch Sonntags früh, wenn der Resthaufen hier noch in den Federn liegt. Greetz


----------



## Koeni (23. Mai 2005)

@Driver&Sofax
Die Bestellung ist leider noch nicht angekommen. Ich bin jetzt bis Samstag abend weg, d.h. Übergabe kann dann -wenn ein Nachbar das Packet annimmt-am Sonntag, oder sonst eben am Montag sein.

Bis dann


----------



## Backwoods (23. Mai 2005)

mantra schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Mädels,
> 
> beim Krumbach müsst Ihr ein bisschen aufpassen! Da hat irgend ein findiger Wandersmann oder sonst wer ein paar (einige) kleinere Bäumchen in den Weg gelegt! Da müsst Ihr wohl erst mal aufräumen.
> 
> MfG Robert



da hatten die mainzelmänchen schon wieder ganze arbeit geleistet. der trail war so frei wie selten zuvor    

Der ganze wald ist momentan leider matschiger als im november - januar      das fängt scho bei mir hinterm haus an


----------



## sms (24. Mai 2005)

Floater, für dich 
und alle die ein Single-Speed-Bike haben.

Hier gibts die absolute Single-Speed-Hymne     
http://www.maennermusik.de/mannohnegang/


----------



## Floater (24. Mai 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Floater, für dich
> und alle die ein Single-Speed-Bike haben.
> 
> Hier gibts die absolute Single-Speed-Hymne
> http://www.maennermusik.de/mannohnegang/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Mai 2005)

Sodele,
ich bin morgen gegen 17:00 Uhr am Frauenkopf.
Zumindest am Trail bei der Kante in der Nähe der Stelle  

Wenn ich Lust habe, mach ich auch etwas ehr Schluss und bin dementsprechend ggf. ehr dort. Vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand von Euch.


----------



## sms (24. Mai 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Sodele,
> ich bin morgen gegen 17:00 Uhr am Frauenkopf.
> Zumindest am Trail bei der Kante in der Nähe der Stelle
> 
> Wenn ich Lust habe, mach ich auch etwas ehr Schluss und bin dementsprechend ggf. ehr dort. Vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand von Euch.


sorry muss leider zu 95% passen


----------



## boerni (24. Mai 2005)

hier ist mein neues gefährt. fährt sich ganz nett soweit. werde es ja am wochenende richtig ausprobieren.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Mai 2005)

@Björn

  Bin schon auf morgen gespannt.


----------



## zerg10 (25. Mai 2005)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> hier ist mein neues gefährt. fährt sich ganz nett soweit. werde es ja am wochenende richtig ausprobieren.



Schönes Gefährt  , aber ist das eine optische Täuschung oder hat der Hinterbau wirklich eine andere Farbe ?

@Steppi
Heute geht's bei mir nicht, muss Koffer packen


----------



## dangerousD (25. Mai 2005)

Sers Leute,

dann melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort.

@Björn: Keine Sorge, das Teil rockt. Bin ja am Samstag zwangsläufig einen Nachmittag lang das Stab gefahren, und ich war sehr zufrieden. Mit dem DHX-Dämpfer ist das Fahrwerk enorm schluckfreudig und liegt satt auf der Piste. Wendig ist die Kiste auch - was will man mehr! Wenn ich nicht schon das Last hätte...  

@all

Bin morgen - also Donnerstag - nachmittag in Markgröningen. Zumindest ist das mein Plan. Wollte so gegen drei (oder auch vier) dort sein... vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand, der auch Bock auf ein bißchen Dirtjumpen und BMX-Bahn-heizen hat. Wetter soll super werden, so daß Wetter-Pessimisten auch keine Ausrede haben *zu-Mike-schiel*

Bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Mai 2005)

Zu Dirk schiel  

Bin morgen leider net im Ländle. Komm erst Sonntag wieder.
Weist Du eigentlich das in Steinach ein Bikepark eröffnet hat? Ist 40km von HBN entfernt  
Werde Samstag dort sein. Da die meisten in Ilmenau sind, hoffe ich auf wenig Andrang.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (25. Mai 2005)

Moin miteinander, 

hört sich gut an, wenn ich das irgendwie mit meinem Familienleben vereinbaren kann (und es nicht noch ein besseres Angbot gibt   ) komme ich vielleicht auch.

An den NorthShores am RKV tut sich einiges, und wir haben bald genug Erde zum Anfangen. Ich werd heute Abend noch ein paar Bilder machen und sie mal hier reinstellen. 

Grüsse
ra.



			
				dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Sers Leute,
> 
> dann melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort.
> 
> ...


----------



## plusminus (25. Mai 2005)

@ra und Schwandalein: Eure Sachen sind bestellt. Nehme aber an, dass bedingt durch den Feiertag wohl erst nächste Woche damit zu rechnen ist. Werde aber bestimmt mal die Zeit finden die Lampen bei dir daheim abzuliefern Holk. Mach ma dann noch "kurzfristig" aus.
Gruß
Axel


----------



## zerg10 (25. Mai 2005)

So, ich melde mich mal für die nächsten Tage ab, weil ich hier ein paar km und Höhenmeter vernichten werde. Bericht folgt ...


----------



## plusminus (25. Mai 2005)

nochmal
@ra & schwan: bestellt isses, aber überwiesen noch nicht, da mir sowohl das Geld vom Holk als auch vom dritten bzw ersten Besteller fehlt.

Gruß


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (25. Mai 2005)

huuups, ich glaub ich hab's verpennt, Überweisung kommt.
@all:
hat heute Abend noch jemand Lust zu RKV rauszukommen, wie gesagt da kann man sich mittlerweile für ein bis zwei Stündchen ganz gut amüsieren, ich werde mir dann von nebenan ne Pizza zum Mitnehmen holen und dort veschpern. 



			
				plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> nochmal
> @ra & schwan: bestellt isses, aber überwiesen noch nicht, da mir sowohl das Geld vom Holk als auch vom dritten bzw ersten Besteller fehlt.
> 
> Gruß


----------



## plusminus (25. Mai 2005)

@ra: wann wirst Du draußen sein? Ich bin ab 4e trainieren. Weiß net wie lang das geht aber ich schätz zwischen 8 und 9  müsste ich eh den Holzgerlinger First runter brettern. Da könnt ich auch noch geschwind bei euch vorbeischaun.
Gruß


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (25. Mai 2005)

das könnte schon zu spät für mich sein, werde wohl von 17.30 h bis 20.00 h dort sein.

vielleicht bis später
ra. 



			
				plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> @ra: wann wirst Du draußen sein? Ich bin ab 4e trainieren. Weiß net wie lang das geht aber ich schätz zwischen 8 und 9  müsste ich eh den Holzgerlinger First runter brettern. Da könnt ich auch noch geschwind bei euch vorbeischaun.
> Gruß


----------



## tde (25. Mai 2005)

@floater: Holle und ich fahren heute ab 17.30 Uhr etwa 3 Std. RR, willste mit?

@Steppi: schade, RR-Date ist schon fest, sonst wäre ich mit frisch geputzten und gewarteten MFR auch zur Kante gekommen. Eventuell bin ich aber morgen nachmittag dort oder Freitag oder Samstag. Falls Du oder einer der anderen ähnliche Pläne hat, postet mal. Grüße


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Mai 2005)

@tde

Bin leider ab morgen net im Ländle, bis Sonntag.
Aber wenn Du reinschaust, siehst Du ja wo wir immer so sind.
Also bis die Tage mal.


@Holk

Wann kanns den losgehen? Langsam wirds knapp  
Wirst Du eigentlich über den Digger informiert? DAs entscheidet sich ja glaube Ende MAi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (25. Mai 2005)

tde schrieb:
			
		

> @floater: Holle und ich fahren heute ab 17.30 Uhr etwa 3 Std. RR, willste mit?
> 
> @Steppi: schade, RR-Date ist schon fest, sonst wäre ich mit frisch geputzten und gewarteten MFR auch zur Kante gekommen. Eventuell bin ich aber morgen nachmittag dort oder Freitag oder Samstag. Falls Du oder einer der anderen ähnliche Pläne hat, postet mal. Grüße




hätte wollen, wenn ichs rechtzeitig gelesen hätte


----------



## torte (25. Mai 2005)

Jungs, es is FEIERTAG    Also wo wird morgen gefahren ? Hätte schon Bock auf ne Runde über die Trails rund um Stuttgart. Wenn keiner Lust hat muss ich allein in den Wald... ich hab  da noch so ne Idee


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (25. Mai 2005)

Hallole, 

von mir aus kanns los gehen, ich will noch die Entscheidung vom Digger abwaten, die fällt am 30.05 und dann können wir Nägel mit Köpfen machen. 
Heute sind noch mal 3 Mulden Erde gekommen und am Freitag kommen noch mal 4, es fehlt noch immer eine definitive Zusagen für einen Bagger aber an dem Thema bin ich noch dran. 

Wäre dennoch nicht schlecht wenn wir uns noch mal treffen könnten und das aktuelle Ergebnis diskutieren.

Grüsse ra.



			
				Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Holk
> Wann kanns den losgehen? Langsam wirds knapp
> Wirst Du eigentlich über den Digger informiert? DAs entscheidet sich ja glaube Ende MAi.


----------



## KoS74 (26. Mai 2005)

@Koni und alle Interessierten

War heute morgen ein paar Stunden im Sommerrain auf der BMX-/Dirt-Strecke. 
War im Vergleich zu Markgröningen auch ganz witzig. Die Runden sind kürzer als in MG, dafür finde ich eine Runde im Sommerrain "stressiger"    da die Abstände zwischen den einzelnen Tables usw.. viel kürzer sind.

@torte: Die Strecke ist ja nicht weit von Deiner Arbeitsstätte. Würde sich also für eine "Feierabendrunde" anbieten   

Gruß
KoS


----------



## dangerousD (27. Mai 2005)

@KoS

Als bekennender Markgröningen-Fan muß ich sagen: Sommerrain ist nicht schlecht, zieht aber auch nicht unbedingt die Wurst vom Brot.

Für alle, die es noch nicht wissen: in Markgröningen gibt es inzwischen auch eine BikerX-Strecke. Und die ist richtig heftig... auch die Dirts wurden weiter ausgebaut und besser in Form gebracht  An der BMX-Bahn wurden nur kleine Änderungen vorgenommen, aber ohne Rollsplit ist sie jetzt verdammt schnell  Soviel dazu...



Bin dann bis Sonntag auch nicht im Ländle, gehe aber vielleicht Sonntag abend noch mal auf besagte Bahn 


Schönes Wochenende!!!


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (27. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

so sieht's im Moment beim RKV aus:







Hat jemand Lust heute Abend ein wenig zu fahren?

Grüsse ra.


----------



## @ndy (27. Mai 2005)

Hey Ra

Das sieht ja PRIMA aus....

Bin schon gespannt auf den Sommer..... dann werde ich da auch mal ra fallen   



			
				Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> so sieht's im Moment beim RKV aus:
> 
> ...


----------



## sms (27. Mai 2005)

@ra      

@der Rest
Was liegt am Sonntag an?
Ich muss Radeln.
Mein Stinky muss gequält werden.
Die Trails müssen stauben.

Macht mal jemand einen Vorschlag!


----------



## torte (27. Mai 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> @ra
> 
> @der Rest
> Was liegt am Sonntag an?
> ...




Hm... ginge auch Samstag ? Ne runde WB für mein neues Moped


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vanio (28. Mai 2005)

Hallo!
ich fahre heute nachmittag zum Korber Kopf  
Kommt jemand mit? Bis nach Weiblingen mit der Bahn, dann... mal gucken wohin.

@all Kennt jemand den Weg von Weuiblingen bis zum Korber Kopf und kann er paar Anhaltspunkte geben, wo es hin soll?

Bis dann!
Ivan


----------



## sms (28. Mai 2005)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> Hm... ginge auch Samstag ? Ne runde WB für mein neues Moped


Hast jetzt das richtige???        

-Samstag (heute) is bei mir nicht drin, ich muss gleich los und bin dann weg (heute) 

- KK morgen wäre ein guter Vorschlag ! (zumal ich mit dem Auto nur ca 25 min brauch) @torte hättest dazu vielleicht Lust? Fürs Moped genau das richtige .   

- Angeregt durch eine Diskussion mit Sofax hätte ich auch Lust nach Heubach zu fahren am Sonntag. -> Wer könnte sich dafür noch begeistern?


----------



## torte (28. Mai 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Hast jetzt das richtige???
> 
> -Samstag (heute) is bei mir nicht drin, ich muss gleich los und bin dann weg (heute)
> 
> - KK morgen wäre ein guter Vorschlag ! (zumal ich mit dem Auto nur ca 25 min brauch) @torte hättest dazu vielleicht Lust? Fürs Moped genau das richtige .




Ja, das richtige   

Is KK dann mit "Bahn" wieder rauf oder wie ?

Wenn morgen keiner mit geht nach WB wird mir ja nix übrigbleiben


----------



## trucker (29. Mai 2005)

*Hi Ulli*

Mit grosser Freude habe ich erfahren das du dich nach mir erkundigt hattest und nun wollte ich mich mal geschwind zu Wort melden das du bescheid weisst das ich noch existiere, allerdicngs zur zeit nicht in STGT.
Melde dich kurz wenn du diese Nachricht liesst!

Liebe Gruesse, Theo


----------



## torte (29. Mai 2005)

So, war heute mit Schwandalein das Moped  am KK einfahren.

Is irgendwie "interessant" wenn "Hindernisse" die einen früher fast abgeworfen hätten einfach geschluckt werden   

Allerdings bekomme ich den Ofen schwer vom Boden weg, und wenn er mal in der Luft ist hab ich echt Probleme die Füsse auf den Pedalen zu halten ( das bike zieht es immer nach unten weg)

Daran muss gearbeitet werden   

Bdw. schön warm war es auch in voller Ausrüstung *röchel*

Aber die Strecke war geil


----------



## sms (30. Mai 2005)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Strecke war geil


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
-Text wurde herausgeixt-
--> pm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (30. Mai 2005)

@torte, schwan:

Schön, daß Ihr Spaß hattet  Details zu dieser Strecke aber bitte NICHT im Forum breit treten. Zu viele Mitleser und Streß-Macher!


----------



## brumbrum (30. Mai 2005)

Genau, kann dem dangerousD nur zustimmen !!
Und wenn ihr da seid, bitte den Müll wieder mitnehmen. Wir hatten damit schon genügend Ärger -- bzw. wenn ihr Leute seht, die ihren Müll einfach liegen lassen dann solltet ihr ihnen nahe legen das ganze Zeug wieder mit zu nehmen.


----------



## zerg10 (30. Mai 2005)

Moin,

so, melde mich auch mal wieder. War im Pfälzer Wald ein paar Touren fahren und muss sagen, es lohnt sich wirklich    . Geniale Singletrails, schöne Landschaft und nette Leute. Fotos folgen...

Nur die Beine sind etwas schwer


----------



## torte (30. Mai 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @torte, schwan:
> Schön, daß Ihr Spaß hattet  Details zu dieser Strecke aber bitte NICHT im Forum breit treten. Zu viele Mitleser und Streß-Macher!




Hab NÜX gesagt   



			
				brumbrum schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, kann dem dangerousD nur zustimmen !!
> Und wenn ihr da seid, bitte den Müll wieder mitnehmen. Wir hatten damit schon genügend Ärger -- bzw. wenn ihr Leute seht, die ihren Müll einfach liegen lassen dann solltet ihr ihnen nahe legen das ganze Zeug wieder mit zu nehmen.



Haben alles hinterlassen wie es war


----------



## zerg10 (30. Mai 2005)

Wie wäre es mit einer gepflegten Mittwochsrunde ? (z.B. Unitrail, Botnang, Burg D. usw.) Treffen um 17:00 an der Parabol-Antenne ?


----------



## brumbrum (30. Mai 2005)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> Haben alles hinterlassen wie es war



Ich mein ja jetzt net euch, es gibt da leider aber andere Biker, denen ist das halt net so wichtig. Ihr werdet sie erkennen, wenn ihr sie trefft.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Mai 2005)

@zerg

Das können wir schon ins Auge fassen. 
Werde mit schwerem Bike kommen.


----------



## zerg10 (30. Mai 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> 
> Das können wir schon ins Auge fassen.
> Werde mit schwerem Bike kommen.



Ich komm' auch mit dem schweren Bike und noch schwereren Beinen


----------



## Sofax (30. Mai 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es mit einer gepflegten Mittwochsrunde ? (z.B. Unitrail, Botnang, Burg D. usw.) Treffen um 17:00 an der Parabol-Antenne ?


ich würde ja gerne zu euch stoßen, da ich bis 17:30 nicht weg komme. So gegen 17:50 müsstet ihr doch so ca. Botnang hinter euch haben und im Anstieg hängen. Ich könnte ja vom Forsthaus Richtung BurgD von der Kreuzung euch entgegen kommen, oder (natürlich mit BigHit  )?


----------



## mantra (30. Mai 2005)

So, der Björn und ich sind auch wieder wohlbehalten aus B-Mais zurück. War ziemlich geil muss ich sagen!!! Leider auch ein bisschen Material und Körper mordend, aber sonst echt prono! 

Ich hoffe, dass ihr auch ein nettes WE hattet! 

@Mike: Wie war denn der neue Park?

MfG Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torte (30. Mai 2005)

Ich würde ja auch gerne kommen... aber da bin ich noch auf Mallorca     

Aber am WE bin ich wieder zu allen Schandtaten breit   


da fällt mir ein, gleich gehts zum Flughafen     *flitz*


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Mai 2005)

@Mantra

Hast alles ganz gelassen?

Der PArk ist echt   Gut, man kann ihn nicht mit Todtnau vergleichen aber er macht echt Bock. Ist zum Teil echt Steil mit so fiesen Kehren drin. Im steilen versteht sich.    Deshalb hab ich auch mal, nur für Euch wegen der Fragen, eine Bodenprobe genommen. Ansonsten kann ich sagen, das es 2 Interessante Strecken gibt. Rot und Schwarz. Sprünge gibt es nicht so viele. Was ich nicht so toll fand, das die Strecke einfach durch den Wald gelegt wurde. Das ist ja normal, aber dort sind viele Hügel die kurz aufeinander folgen. Dann sind die auch noch tief. Da hoppelt man ziemlich viel. Zumindest auf den ersten Stück der Roten Piste. Hab dan aber eine schönen Trail zum umfahren dieses Stückes gefunden. Danach wars aber echt geil.
Wenn man so wie ich in der Nähe wohnt, lohnt es sich hinzufahren. Von Stuttgart aus würde ich mir das überlegen.  Leider besitze ich keine KAmera. Sonst hätt ich mal Bilder gemacht. Aber das beste war, das ich von 12:00 Uhr bis 14:30 der einzige war. Die anderen waren alle in Ilmenau zum DH.
Hab dann noch 3 andere Fahrer in der ersten Sektion der Roten Piste beobachtet und muss sagen, dass dieses Stück nicht flüssig ist. 
Ansonsten hatte ich viel Spaß. Und der Lift ist in einer sehr schönen Gegend gefahren Durch den Wald und so   Und eins noch.
Der letzte Sprung der Schwarzen Piste ging über eine kleine "Insel" mitten im Hang. Schöne Baumgruppe als Hintergrund. Man kann das Ding komplett überfliegen. und landet in einem HAng mit Schiefergeröll. Habsch mer net getraut  Bin immer bis zum Ende der Insel gekommen. Allerdings war dann die Einfahrt in den hang komisch . Besser wäre fliegen. Evtl. beim nachsten mal. Sind auch so 6m schätze ich. Aber das Geröll dahinter  

Einen trüben Punkt gab es doch. Trotz den Führung ist die Kette öfter abgeschmiert.   Muss mir was anderes überlegen.


----------



## mantra (30. Mai 2005)

Naja, leider ist nicht alles heil geblieben! Ich hab mich am Samstag ziemlich derb im unter Teil lang gemacht, weil mein Bremshebel irgendwie nicht mehr da war ;-)
Dafür geht der obere Teil mal richtig ab! Der liegt mir irgendwie um Welten besser!
Trotz dem Sturz am Samstag (auf die Birne) konnte ich Sonntag auch fahren und hab mir spontan mal das Pedalgewinde aus dem linken Kurbelarm gerissen. Man konnte echt die Gewindegänge einzeln heraus nehmen. Björns Kollege hat mir dann nen Kurbelarm geliehen und dann gings weiter.
Leider hat der Björn sich bei der ersten Abfahrt von ganz oben, die wir Sonntags machen wollten, das Schaltwerk abgerissen und dabei noch mit der Kette etwas in den Speichen gewütet.
Er hat dann halt gefilmt und Fotos gemacht.


----------



## ricktick (30. Mai 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Mantra
> 
> Hast alles ganz gelassen?
> 
> ...




Um welchen Park geht es?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Mai 2005)

ricktick schrieb:
			
		

> Um welchen Park geht es?


 
Steinach / Thüringen
Ist übrigens ca. 4km von Lauscha entfernt. Das kennste ja.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Mai 2005)

@Mantra

Ich seh schon, dass ist nicht Björn´s Strecke.
HAtten die kein billiges Schaltwerk im Shop?
Schaltauge sollten die ja haben. Stehen ja schließlich nen haufen Konas rum.
Zum Glück wars nicht gleich Samstag.
War es Deine alte Kurbel oder schon die neue leichte?


----------



## ricktick (30. Mai 2005)

Achso.
Ja klar, kenn ich.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Mai 2005)

ricktick schrieb:
			
		

> Achso.
> Ja klar, kenn ich.


Der Lift läuft nur Samstag / Sonntag 12-16 Uhr
Könnt Ihr halt schlecht vorbeischaun wenn das Rennen in LAuscha ist.
Aber auf Anfrage öffnen die auch mal länger und ggf. auch mal an einem anderen TAg. FAlls Ihr also ehr nach LAuscha fahrt, könnt Ihr dort evtl. mal anfragen. 
Da gibt es sicher noch nen Haufen Leute die dann auch fahren wollen. Die leute dort sind echt entspannt.


----------



## mantra (30. Mai 2005)

Die alte Kurbel. Die Middleburn ist ja fürs Enduro.

Das Schaltauge an Björns Rad war noch i.O.. Ihm ist das Schaltwerk mitten durch gebrochen!
Das Problem war eigentlich hauptsächlich dass die Speichen auf der Kassettenseite nach der Aktion nicht mehr fit waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (30. Mai 2005)

@trucker: Servus altes Haus! Lange nichts mehr gehört voneinander, und noch länger keine Biketour mehr gemeinsam absolviert  !
Ich hoffe bei Dir läuft's gut und Du hast noch etwas Fitness in den Beinen  .
Melde Dich bei mir wenn Du wieder zurück bist - bis dahin...
Grüße
beat


----------



## sms (30. Mai 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde ja gerne zu euch stoßen, da ich bis 17:30 nicht weg komme. So gegen 17:50 müsstet ihr doch so ca. Botnang hinter euch haben und im Anstieg hängen. Ich könnte ja vom Forsthaus Richtung BurgD von der Kreuzung euch entgegen kommen, oder (natürlich mit BigHit  )?


Ich mach das mal schwer wetterabhängig.
Zeitmässig muss ich auch noch schauen.
Ich würde mich dann Telefonisch melden, wann ich wo sein kann.
(wenn es morgen jedoch so regnet, wie heute, dann ist er Wald ein einziges Schlammloch   )


----------



## zerg10 (31. Mai 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mach das mal schwer wetterabhängig.
> Zeitmässig muss ich auch noch schauen.
> Ich würde mich dann Telefonisch melden, wann ich wo sein kann.
> (wenn es morgen jedoch so regnet, wie heute, dann ist er Wald ein einziges Schlammloch   )




So, wer ist denn jetzt morgen dabei bzw. wann ?


----------



## Floater (31. Mai 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> So, wer ist denn jetzt morgen dabei bzw. wann ?




bei mir kommts drauf an, wie lange ich morgen arbeiten muß, also eher doch nichtr....


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Mai 2005)

Da mein Knie gerade wie die Sau spinnt, kann ich auch nicht


----------



## sms (31. Mai 2005)

@ zerg, Sofax
dann machen wir das unter uns aus..

Wir lassen die Sache mit Uni, etc. und treiben uns am Fernsehturm, Frauenkopf, Degerloch rum?

Was meint ihr? Dann spare ich und Zerg die weite Anreise zur Uni.
Sofax, dich gabeln wir dann irgendwo auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (31. Mai 2005)

@ra + schwandalein: Das Geld ist mittlerweile vollständig eingegangen. Habe die Überweisung vorhin eingeschmissen. Wenn die halbwegs schnell sind könne ich dem Holk am Ende der Woche mal eure Sachen vorbeibringen.
Bis die Tage.
Gruß
Axel


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (31. Mai 2005)

plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> @ra + schwandalein: Das Geld ist mittlerweile vollständig eingegangen. Habe die Überweisung vorhin eingeschmissen. Wenn die halbwegs schnell sind könne ich dem Holk am Ende der Woche mal eure Sachen vorbeibringen.
> Bis die Tage.
> Gruß
> Axel



na dann vielen Dank schon mal, hat aber keine Eile.

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (31. Mai 2005)

Die Entscheidung vom Red-Bull Back Yard Digging ist gefallen, wir sind leider nicht bei den Gewinnern. Welche Kriterien bei der Auswahl angewandt wurden, wurde leider auch nicht mitgeteilt. Es konnten halt nur 6 von 100 gewinnen. Mehr unter http://www.redbullbackyarddigger.de/

Das heißt wir sollten jetzt mal wieder Gas geben, dann bauen wir halt unsere Strecke selbst. Erde ist erst mal genug da, was immer noch fehlt ist ein Bagger und ein Verdichter / Rüttler. Sobald ich was hab meld ich mich, dann sollten wir uns auf alle Fälle noch mal abends treffen und das Ganze besprechen. 


Anderes Thema: hat evtl. jemand Lust am Samstag Nachmittag nach Bad Wildbad???

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## Sofax (31. Mai 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> @ zerg, Sofax
> dann machen wir das unter uns aus..
> 
> Wir lassen die Sache mit Uni, etc. und treiben uns am Fernsehturm, Frauenkopf, Degerloch rum?
> ...



Anreise für mich ist dann total beschi$$en... also ich meld mich für morgen ab - ich könnte aber wohl eh erst ab ca. 17:45 und dann noch irgenwohin anreisen ... dann ists ja schon vorbei. Daher hab ich mich jetzt mal anderweitig verabredet.

@ra
schade mitm backyarddigger ...  
bin am WE im Norden


----------



## Backwoods (31. Mai 2005)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Anderes Thema: hat evtl. jemand Lust am Samstag Nachmittag nach Bad Wildbad???
> 
> Grüsse
> ra.



Hi,

ich hab samstag zeit!

wie siehts mit morgen abend aus? ich kann aber erst ab 1800 oder 1830. wie wärs mit für mich neuen trails im schönbuch und ein bischen north shore beim rkv?

lass uns morgen am besten telefonieren. vor 1730 schau ich hier nicht mehr rein. 

@sofax wär das nciht auch ne alternative für dich? beim afterworkride geht morgen ja scheinbar auch nix.


----------



## zerg10 (1. Juni 2005)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Die Entscheidung vom Red-Bull Back Yard Digging ist gefallen, wir sind leider nicht bei den Gewinnern. Welche Kriterien bei der Auswahl angewandt wurden, wurde leider auch nicht mitgeteilt. Es konnten halt nur 6 von 100 gewinnen. Mehr unter http://www.redbullbackyarddigger.de/
> 
> Das heißt wir sollten jetzt mal wieder Gas geben, dann bauen wir halt unsere Strecke selbst. Erde ist erst mal genug da, was immer noch fehlt ist ein Bagger und ein Verdichter / Rüttler. Sobald ich was hab meld ich mich, dann sollten wir uns auf alle Fälle noch mal abends treffen und das Ganze besprechen.
> 
> ...



Ja, schade, offenbar sind die Dirt-Kiddies eine bessere Zielgruppe als wir alten Säcke.
Wie wäre es dann mit einer kleinen Buddel- und Verdichtaktion am übernächsten WE ?


----------



## sms (1. Juni 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> @ zerg, Sofax
> dann machen wir das unter uns aus..
> 
> Wir lassen die Sache mit Uni, etc. und treiben uns am Fernsehturm, Frauenkopf, Degerloch rum?
> ...


@zerg (sonst is ja niemand mehr da   )
Was ist nun?
Ich fahre heute auf jeden Fall, damit mein Stinky auch dreckig bleibt.


----------



## zerg10 (1. Juni 2005)

Eher nicht, Beine sind doch etwas schwerer als erwartet. Vielleicht am WE ?


----------



## sms (1. Juni 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Eher nicht, Beine sind doch etwas schwerer als erwartet. Vielleicht am WE ?


Pah, alles Sonntagsfahrer hier


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Juni 2005)

@Schwan..
HAst Du die 34er oder die 36er Shiftguide?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (1. Juni 2005)

Eine für alles, also Verstellbereich von 34-36...


----------



## Backwoods (1. Juni 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Pah, alles Sonntagsfahrer hier



Von wegen! ich fahr jetzt auch demnächsst los. aber zur abwechslung mal richtung schönbuch. 

muss mir mal ne feierabendrunde in die andere richtung zurecht legen. ausserdem komm ich dann vielleciht beim rkv vorbei.


----------



## sms (1. Juni 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine für alles, also Verstellbereich von 34-36...


so ischt eeeeees


----------



## Koeni (1. Juni 2005)

Für alle, die nicht das Glück haben Live beim Worldcup vor Ort zu sein wie Dirk und ich, hab ich hier was gefunden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=169077 

Ich werd aber auch schauen, dass ich viel filme


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Juni 2005)

Ich frag deshalb, weil es 22-32 und 24-36 gibt.

@Shiftguidefahrer
Könntet Ihr bitte mal folgendes prüfen.
Angenommen Ihr schraubt die Rolle mal ab und oben dieses Plastikteil. 
DAnn ist ja nur noch die Grundplatte da. 
**Die hab ich leider noch nicht gesehen.**
Wäre es nun möglich 28 / 38 zu fahren? Also ich meine wäre dies Schaltbar oder ist die Grundplatte da irgenwo im Weg weil sie evtl. gebogen ist bzw. einen Winkel hat?
Wenn das gehen würde, wäre das Klasse. Den Rest, die Halterungen Rolle und oberes Plastikgedöns, könnte man ja umarbeiten. Schaut bitte mal nach. 
DAnke.



Übrigens hab ich heute doch mal mein Knie bewegt und bin Botnang gefahren.
Die Temp. draussen war   Trail   Knie naja ging so  
Also wer Zeit hat, geht fahren.


----------



## zerg10 (1. Juni 2005)

Hilft Dir das Bild hier etwas weiter:


----------



## mantra (1. Juni 2005)

@Koni: Ich werde am Samstag gegen 18:00 Uhr in Willingen am Bahnhof aufschlagen. Leider hab ich noch keine Ahnung wo ich pennen kann! Habt Ihr in Eurem Zimmer zur Not noch ein Plätzchen auf dem Boden frei?
Wäre klasse, da das Wetter ja nicht so toll werden soll und die Parkbänke evtl. etwas nass sein könnten ;-)

MfG Robert


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Juni 2005)

@mantra
Ich dachte das Southside wäre diese Woche  
DA hab ich mich wohl geirrt.

@zerg
Da ist ja wie ein innerer Ring Ich weis nicht ob der an das kl. Kb angepasst ist.
Ich glaube LIve anschauen ist besser.


Ich werde mir den WC am Fernseh ansehen. Wenn die eine Übertragung machen, sieht man wenigstens was. Direkt an der Strecke ist man vom Blick doch recht begrenzt. Aber Live ist halt Live


----------



## Koeni (1. Juni 2005)

mantra schrieb:
			
		

> @Koni: Ich werde am Samstag gegen 18:00 Uhr in Willingen am Bahnhof aufschlagen. Leider hab ich noch keine Ahnung wo ich pennen kann! Habt Ihr in Eurem Zimmer zur Not noch ein Plätzchen auf dem Boden frei?
> Wäre klasse, da das Wetter ja nicht so toll werden soll und die Parkbänke evtl. etwas nass sein könnten ;-)
> 
> MfG Robert



Das mit der Bude hat Dirk organisiert. Ich hätte damit kein Problem, aber wir teilen uns die Unterkunft noch mit anderen Leuten, also  . Frag mal beim Dirk nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (1. Juni 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das gehen würde, wäre das Klasse. Den Rest, die Halterungen Rolle und oberes Plastikgedöns, könnte man ja umarbeiten. Schaut bitte mal nach.
> DAnke.


Also,
es ist so:

Die Rolle wird mit einem Langloch mit der Grundplatte verschraubt. (Schraubenkopf hinter Grundplatte und Gewindemutter in der Rolle versenkt
Dieses Langloch könntest du "länger" bohren/feilen/fräsen, wobei da nicht viel Material mehr ist und man vorher genau messen sollte.

Beim oberen "Gedöns" wird es komplizierter. 
Hier sind in der Grundplatte 2 Gewinde eingearbeitet, das heist, die Position der Befestigungsschrauben ist fix. Fürs 36 Blatt musste ich das Plastikgedöns ganz nach oben schieben, iich glaube nicht, dass man von dem Plastik soviel wegfeilen kann, dass ein größeres Blatt drunter passt.
Kannst dir aber gern bei Gelegenheit bei mir angucken


----------



## mantra (1. Juni 2005)

@Mike: Southside ist nächstes WE. Kannst Du das WC Zeug auf Video bannen?

@Koni: Ich komme auf jeden Fall am Samstag um 17:52Uhr in Willingen an. Ich riskiere einfach mal, dass ich dann irgendwo drausen pennen muss, aber ne andere Anreisemöglichkeit hab ich nicht!
Ich denke mal dass wir uns dann am Samstag irgendwo sehen werden, bzw. ich ruf Dich mal an wenn ich da bin. Deine Nummer ist ja noch die Alte oder?
Dann werd ich ja sehen ob sich da was machen lässt oder nicht. Wäre auf jeden Fall super wenn das gehen würde!

MfG Robert


----------



## sms (1. Juni 2005)

Doch nun zu etwas ganz anderem.

JUNGS, ich bin mir sicher, dass ihr hier mitlest. 

Ich finde es o.k., wenn ihr sauer seid, dass euch der Förster eure Dirthügel im Bopserwald platt gemacht hat.
Ich finde es auch o.k., wenn ihr desshalb an andere Stelle nen Double und nen Kicker hingebaut habt (wobei ich den Sinn des Kicker nicht verstanden habe)

*Aber was ich nicht o.k. finde bist du,
 ja, genau du,   
der wohl an dem Double seine beiden Laufräder zerlegt hat.
Warum hast du die schei?? kaputten Dinger einfach im Wald liegen lassen? bzw. offensichtlich sogar versucht diese vor Ort zu verbuddeln.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Was hast du dir dabei gedacht? Nix warscheinlich!    
Also bitte, hol deinen Müll dort bitte wieder ab (du weisst wo er liegt), ich wette der Förster wird schon wütend genug sein, wenn er die Buddelei dort entdeckt.
Hast du eigentlich dann deinen Fahrradrahmen ohne Laufräder aus dem Wald getragen?    
Junge, du bist echt nimmer ganz sauber  :kotz:*


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Juni 2005)

@Schwan
Für die Position der oberen Halterung lass ich mit was einfallen. Unten ist auch nicht so schlimm. Frage ist echt nur, ob man ein 38 montieren könnte und ob es Schaltbar ist. Also das nix stört.
Ich schaus mir bei Gelegenheit mal bei Dir an.
Mir ist vorhin schonwieder die Kette abgegangen. Kein plan weshalb  

@mantra
Hatte ich eh vor. Termin im Outlook ist gesetzt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Juni 2005)

@Schwan

Meinst Du den Trail an der KAnte?


----------



## sms (1. Juni 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Doch nun zu etwas ganz anderem.
> 
> JUNGS, ich bin mir sicher, dass ihr hier mitlest.
> 
> ...



@Steppi
Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (1. Juni 2005)

@schwan

Manche lernen's halt nie! Du kennst ja den Spruch: wenn Dummheit weh tun würde.... 


Doch es gibt auch Erfreulicheres zu berichten: bei unserer Frankreich-Tour sind kurzfristig noch ZWEI PLÄTZE FREI geworden  Das steht auch hier nochmal... wer mit will, melden!


----------



## Koeni (1. Juni 2005)

mantra schrieb:
			
		

> @Mike: Southside ist nächstes WE. Kannst Du das WC Zeug auf Video bannen?
> 
> @Koni: Ich komme auf jeden Fall am Samstag um 17:52Uhr in Willingen an. Ich riskiere einfach mal, dass ich dann irgendwo drausen pennen muss, aber ne andere Anreisemöglichkeit hab ich nicht!
> Ich denke mal dass wir uns dann am Samstag irgendwo sehen werden, bzw. ich ruf Dich mal an wenn ich da bin. Deine Nummer ist ja noch die Alte oder?
> ...



Wir sind am Samstag in Winterberg zum selber fahren, sind aber dann auch bald wieder zurück. Nummer ist die alte


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Juni 2005)

@Schwan

DAs ist mal echt blöd.
Will mal hoffen, das nächste Woche nochwas steht.


----------



## mantra (2. Juni 2005)

Um 19:00Uhr ist BikerX Finale! Schaut Ihr Euch das nicht an?

@Mike:    fürs Videodingsen


----------



## zerg10 (2. Juni 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Doch nun zu etwas ganz anderem.
> 
> JUNGS, ich bin mir sicher, dass ihr hier mitlest.
> 
> ...



Das nimmt hier alles recht bizarre Formen an, gestern auf der Heimfahrt waren auch drei Kiddies in der Zacke, die hatten 'ne VideoCam auf dem Lenker getaped, weil sie ihre Fahrt auf dem Degerloch Trail filmen wollten. Allerdings waren das ungefederte Baumarkt-Bikes u. die Deppen hatten nicht mal Helme an. 
Über kurz oder lang haut's solche Riesenpenner mal richtig hin u. dann werden noch mehr Trails dicht gemacht.  

Das es ja genug anonyme Mitleser gibt, hier noch nochmal:
*Haltet die Trails sauber ! (Sowohl von Biketeilen als auch mit Teilen von Euch !)*


----------



## Koeni (2. Juni 2005)

mantra schrieb:
			
		

> Um 19:00Uhr ist BikerX Finale! Schaut Ihr Euch das nicht an?
> 
> @Mike:    fürs Videodingsen



Ich würde mir das natürlich schon gerne anschauen, zumal ich auch noch erkältet bin und gar nicht weiß, ob ich 100% geben kann in Winterberg.


----------



## zerg10 (2. Juni 2005)

Für alle Freunde des gepflegten Durch-den-Wald-Heizens: An der Kante tut sich was ...  

Und speziell für den Nox Startrack-Fahrer: Wenn Du das hier liest, haste uns gefunden


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (2. Juni 2005)

Hallole, 

wann und wie wird denn Willingen im Fernsehn übertragen? Sender? Uhrzeit??


Samstag: Wenn sich nichts wesentliches ändert geh ich am Samstag Nachmittag nach Bad Wildbad. Backwoods ist wahrscheinlich dabei und Saltn (mir noch unbekannt) kommt auch mit. Wer von den üblichen Verdächtigen ist denn sonts noch dabei?? Torte, Sofax, Zergle.....?
Betr. einer Mitfahrtgelegenheit bietet sich bestimmt ein Möglichkeit. 

Grüsse und Kette rechts
ra.


----------



## zerg10 (2. Juni 2005)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Hallole,
> 
> wann und wie wird denn Willingen im Fernsehn übertragen? Sender? Uhrzeit??
> 
> ...



Ich sprech's mal morgen zaghaft an, aber nachdem ich das letzte WE vier Tage Biekferien hatte, könnte es da Schwierigkeiten geben  
Soll allerdings regnen ...


----------



## torte (2. Juni 2005)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Hallole,
> 
> wann und wie wird denn Willingen im Fernsehn übertragen? Sender? Uhrzeit??
> 
> ...




Hmmm das klingt wie für mich gemacht    kanns aber noch nicht zu 100% sagen.   ...aber zu 99   

Ich könnte mich aber auch für KK begeistern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (2. Juni 2005)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Hallole,
> 
> wann und wie wird denn Willingen im Fernsehn übertragen? Sender? Uhrzeit??
> 
> ...



Nicht nur warscheinlich! Die SKitourensaison ist jetzt endgültig rum und ich hab mehr zeit zum biken   

meine bessere hälfte braucht wahrscheinlich das auto und ich somit eine mitfahrgelegenheit.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Juni 2005)

Eigentlich wollte ich nach Todtnau. Aber es soll ja regnen heute NAcht und morgen. FAlls es doch trocken sein sollte morgen, bin ich am Berg mit den 2 Buchstaben. Nicht so spät. Denke gegen 10 oder 10:30 Uhr


Wer geht heute fahren? Da mein Knie net richtig geht sehr gemütlich.


----------



## torte (3. Juni 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich wollte ich nach Todtnau. Aber es soll ja regnen heute NAcht und morgen. FAlls es doch trocken sein sollte morgen, bin ich am Berg mit den 2 Buchstaben. Nicht so spät. Denke gegen 10 oder 10:30 Uhr
> 
> 
> Wer geht heute fahren? Da mein Knie net richtig geht sehr gemütlich.




Wegen des vermutlich schlechten Wetters in WB    werd ich mich wohl auch in Steppis Richtung bewegen. (Da solls wetter lauter www.Wetter.com besser sein.

Und wenns doch beginnt zu schiffen wars billiger als WB.

@ Steppi

10.00 -  10.30     

was willst da mitten in der Nacht ?   

Wie soll ich da ausschlafen ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Juni 2005)

@Torte 

Ich machs folgendermaßen. Wach ich auf und es ist gutes Wetter, bin ich gegen 10:30 dort. Regnet es heute Nacht und früh´s, entscheide ich mich Vormittags was ich mache. Hab auch keine Lust im Matsch zu fahren. Müsste dann auch den Reifen wechseln. Kommt halt drauf an wie sehr es regnet.
Kannst ja, wenn es Dir zu früh ist, später kommen. Ich werde sicher nicht um 13:00 Uhr wieder abhauen. Wenn das Wetter passt.

So, nun ist der Sofax wieder ganz verwirrt  
Können uns ja morgen mal simsen.


----------



## boerni (3. Juni 2005)

hi hi
ich fahr am sonntag früh nach willinge und komm dann abends wieder, hat noch jemand bock mitzukommen?
ich würd dann so gegen 5h losfahren (in der früh).
also einfach melden wenn jemand bock hat.
gruss bis denne


----------



## sms (3. Juni 2005)

THEMA: Bin ich billich drangekommen   :

Schwarze Kabelbinder ab Donnerstag, 9. Juni  beim ALDI-Fahrradzubehör (1,99Eur für 250Stück)
http://www.aldi-sued.de/product_02/productnl_235.html


----------



## torte (3. Juni 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> THEMA: Bin ich billich drangekommen   :
> 
> Schwarze Kabelbinder ab Donnerstag, 9. Juni  beim ALDI-Fahrradzubehör (1,99Eur für 250Stück)
> http://www.aldi-sued.de/product_02/productnl_235.html




Wollte ich auch grad posten   

Wo strampelst du morgen eigentlich ? Drücken is nich


----------



## Backwoods (3. Juni 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> THEMA: Bin ich billich drangekommen   :
> 
> Schwarze Kabelbinder ab Donnerstag, 9. Juni  beim ALDI-Fahrradzubehör (1,99Eur für 250Stück)
> http://www.aldi-sued.de/product_02/productnl_235.html



Die dinger kannste echt knicken. spätestens wenns kalt wird reissen die alle. hab hier ncoh genug vn dem schrott rumliegen

btw: was schwätzt ihr alle vn schlechtem wetter in WB morgen? regnen tuts höchstens  heut nacht, vormittags kann die strecke abtrocknen und ab 1400 gibts dann halbtageskarte und sonnenschein.

die vorhersagen sind mittlerweile besser als heute nachmittag!


----------



## sms (3. Juni 2005)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte ich auch grad posten
> 
> Wo strampelst du morgen eigentlich ? Drücken is nich


Hey, hey, ich hab gestern und vorgestern jeweils 30km-Abfahrstrail-Kilometer in Stuttgart runtergekurbelt...   

Problem ist, dass ich morgen um ca. 18:00 Uhr Besuch bekomme und meine Wohnung sieht noch aus, wie sau   
-> WB ist für mich nicht drin
-> Todtnau schon garnicht.
-> Die Strecke im Stuttgarter Westen wird morgen ein Sumpf sein
-> Das einzige was ich mir morgen vorstellen könnte, wären nette Geschichten an der Kante. (die müssten für dich fürn Anfang interressanter als oben genanntes im Westen sein). Glaub da is der Boden nach dem Regen nicht ganz zu schlammig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Juni 2005)

Werde erst gegen halb 2 losmachen. Evtl. sieht man sich ja.


----------



## sms (4. Juni 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Werde erst gegen halb 2 losmachen. Evtl. sieht man sich ja.


wohin?


----------



## torte (4. Juni 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Werde erst gegen halb 2 losmachen. Evtl. sieht man sich ja.



Jo, ich schau mal das ich bis da alles erledigt habe was heute auf meiner Liaste steht    Will ja auch fahren.

Ich meld mich noch via sms.




			
				Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> wohin?




Na da wo wir am So. waren


----------



## Backwoods (4. Juni 2005)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, ich schau mal das ich bis da alles erledigt habe was heute auf meiner Liaste steht    Will ja auch fahren.
> 
> Ich meld mich noch via sms.
> 
> ...



Mahlzeit,

wir haben WB abgeblasen, der Ra ist krank geowrden und das wetter ist auch nicht so der bringer.

@torte kannste mich mitnehmen an den KK? schreib einfach rein wann du hier vorbeikommst. wenn ich bis 12 nix less ruf ich an. dann klappts auch mit den cds


----------



## torte (4. Juni 2005)

So, bis auf mein "Problem" wars ja heute ohne Probleme    

Hab hier gleich nach dem Ausladen noch bissel den Bunny geübt   




			
				Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> @torte kannste mich mitnehmen an den KK? schreib einfach rein wann du hier vorbeikommst. wenn ich bis 12 nix less ruf ich an. dann klappts auch mit den cds



Na geklappt hats na nun...auch mit den CDs.... aber nu hab ich ne Werkzeugkiste von dir        (hab sie beim Ausladen unterm Sitz gefunden)


----------



## tde (4. Juni 2005)

@all: Tourausschreibung: morgen, Sonntag, 11.00 Uhr, Start am großen Parkplatz an den Sportplätzen (Waldebene-Ost) zur rund 3-Std-Hardenduro-FK-Trailrunde. Bisher sind wir drei. Wer mit will, soll kommen. Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (4. Juni 2005)

@all: Gegentourenbeschreibung:
14:00Uhr an der Kante


----------



## torte (4. Juni 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> @all: Gegentourenbeschreibung:
> 14:00Uhr an der Kante



Das is aber nix für meine Fahrkünste, odda ?


----------



## tde (4. Juni 2005)

@schwanda: hey, Gegenwerbung verboten  Du meinst bestimmt: in Anschluss an die 11.00 Uhr-Runde findet noch ein nettes fahererisches Zusammensein an der Kante um 14.00 Uhr statt


----------



## sms (4. Juni 2005)

tde schrieb:
			
		

> @schwanda: hey, Gegenwerbung verboten  Du meinst bestimmt: in Anschluss an die 11.00 Uhr-Runde findet noch ein nettes fahererisches Zusammensein an der Kante um 14.00 Uhr statt


@tde Sorry, ich hab halt morgen noch Besuch und der bleibt so bis etwa 13 Uhr.
Sonst wäre ich um 11 Uhr dabei.

@torte:
Doch, das ist was für dich. Wie schauts? Weicher Waldboden ist gut zum üben mit dem bigi    Haste Lust?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Juni 2005)

Ich kann nicht


----------



## Backwoods (5. Juni 2005)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> Na geklappt hats na nun...auch mit den CDs.... aber nu hab ich ne Werkzeugkiste von dir        (hab sie beim Ausladen unterm Sitz gefunden)



Ich hab ja schon den ganzen tag gesagt, dass ich alt werd  



@steppi: hab mir die videos vom team wodka-wasser auch runtergezogen und mal im forum von der burg geschaut. legal sind die strecken immer noch nicht! allerdings wurden sie im frühjahr etwas "gepflegt" mal sehen wann ich mal wieder bei den eltern/verwandten bin


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Juni 2005)

Ich kann nur sagen, dass es gestern   war. 


@Backwoods
Ja schau mal vorbei. Wieviel km sind es bis dahin? Nat. nur wenn es auch kleinere Sachen als den "8er" und die "Göttin" gibt.


----------



## sms (5. Juni 2005)

Aktuelle Kanten News:
Da war heute eine richtige Volksversammlung.

Auf dem bekannten Trail wurde einer Sprung (der obere) entfernt, dafür stehen auf dem flachen Stück vor dem Sprung aus der Senke heraus 2 Neue.
Die abgerissenen Dirthügel (Doubbles) können umfahren werden und die restlichen 3 Strünge sind frei und gut fahrbar (ich schrabb da immer mit dem Helm an irgendwelche tief hängenden Äste   ) 
Rechts davon gibt es 2 neue Kicker in eine Senke (schöne softe Landung) und eine Anliegerkurve.


----------



## zerg10 (6. Juni 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Aktuelle Kanten News:
> Da war heute eine richtige Volksversammlung.
> 
> Auf dem bekannten Trail wurde einer Sprung (der obere) entfernt, dafür stehen auf dem flachen Stück vor dem Sprung aus der Senke heraus 2 Neue.
> ...



Dann schnell noch diese Woche hin und testfahren, weil die Dinge bestimmt nicht mehr lange stehen ...


----------



## tde (6. Juni 2005)

@zerg und Schwandalein: ich hab ehrlich gesagt ob der Popularität besagten Kanten-Gebiets auch schon Zweifel, dass dort noch lange etwas steht. Neulich stand dort ein mies dreinblickender Rentner (klassischer Denunzianten-Typ), dann die bescheuerte Aktion, seinen Fahrrad-Müll dort liegen zu lassen usw.usw. Ich persönlich werde die nette Stelle dort jedenfalls hier nicht mehr explizit erwähnen. Dafür gibt es aber auch gute Nachrichten: der Silberwald-Trail ist wieder frei und nett zu fahren, und der Treppentrail hat jetzt eine echte Treppe, die macht auch Spaß (wenn der Federweg reicht  ). An der Ex-Kickerstrecke steht ein neuer Double, ansonsten nichts Neues. Wir waren gestern 3 Std. unterwegs, und keine Minute war langweilig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (6. Juni 2005)

tde schrieb:
			
		

> An der Ex-Kickerstrecke steht ein neuer Double, ansonsten nichts Neues. QUOTE]
> Mist, der is mir dann gestern durch die Lappen gegangen, hab mir noch Gedanken gemacht, als ich die scharfen Bremsspuren am oberen Weg rechts runter gesehen habe, bin dann aber nicht runter. Mist.
> Werd ich mir die Woche aber anschauen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Juni 2005)

Geht morgen, Dienstag, jemand biken?

Mein Rad liegt noch im Kofferraum und will ggf. an den FK


----------



## sms (6. Juni 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Geht morgen, Dienstag, jemand biken?
> 
> Mein Rad liegt noch im Kofferraum und will ggf. an den FK


Jo,
wenns Wetter tut, bin ich dabei,
so ab 17:30Uhr oder 18:00Uhr?
Oder wann kommst du?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Juni 2005)

Bin kurz vor 17 Uhr an der Stelle. Bike zusammenbauen Kette ölen und dann mal schauen. Schreib Dir ne Sms wen ich da bin.


----------



## beat (7. Juni 2005)

tde schrieb:
			
		

> ...der Silberwald-Trail ist wieder frei und nett zu fahren...


Na dann kriegt der wohl demnächst Besuch von mir  !


----------



## zerg10 (7. Juni 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> [... hab mir noch Gedanken gemacht, als ich die scharfen Bremsspuren am oberen Weg rechts runter gesehen habe, bin dann aber nicht runter...



Die waren von mir   , bin am Freitag durch'sREvier gefahren u. hab' den Kicker gesehen, sah' aber noch nicht richtig fertig aus.
Und der Trail zum Kneippbecken war am Freitag auch noch stellenweise zugelegt.


----------



## sms (7. Juni 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Die waren von mir   , bin am Freitag durch'sREvier gefahren u. hab' den Kicker gesehen, sah' aber noch nicht richtig fertig aus.
> Und der Trail zum Kneippbecken war am Freitag auch noch stellenweise zugelegt.


@Zerg
Was ist?
Dir wollt ich doch mal meinen kleine Haustrail zeigen, damit du deinen Heimweg optimieren kannst


----------



## zerg10 (7. Juni 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> @Zerg
> Was ist?
> Dir wollt ich doch mal meinen kleine Haustrail zeigen, damit du deinen Heimweg optimieren kannst



Dafür hätte ich morgen Zeit, wann und wo sollen wir uns treffen ? 16:30 an der Stelle ?


----------



## sms (7. Juni 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür hätte ich morgen Zeit, wann und wo sollen wir uns treffen ? 16:30 an der Stelle ?


Ich sagt *Haustrail*. Der fängt bei mir vor der Haustür an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (7. Juni 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sagt *Haustrail*. Der fängt bei mir vor der Haustür an



Schon klar, aber ich komme von unten aus der Stadt u. hab' keine Ahnung, von wo Du kommst. Können uns aber auch um 16:45 bei Dir treffen ...


----------



## zerg10 (8. Juni 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sagt *Haustrail*. Der fängt bei mir vor der Haustür an



Wat is nu ?


----------



## sms (8. Juni 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Wat is nu ?


Nu is grad Arbeiten und dein Handy ist wohl aus?


----------



## zerg10 (8. Juni 2005)

Muss zwischendurch (leider) auch mal sein. Morgen vielleicht ?


----------



## sms (8. Juni 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss zwischendurch (leider) auch mal sein. Morgen vielleicht ?


Nimm mal dein Handy in die Hand und schalt es ein!!!!


----------



## Koeni (8. Juni 2005)

Bin morgen so ab 15.30Uhr mim Jakob in Markgröningen. Wär lustig, wenn noch jemand kommt(wenn's Wetter gut ist, blieben wir schon ne Weile)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (8. Juni 2005)

Hi,

ich fahr vielleicht morgen abend und ganz sicher freitag abend ne runde. entwerder richtung kb trail (muss mal wieder durch den steinbruch) oder durch den sifi-bb wald richtung rkv gelände falls da jemand ist? @holk wie siehts aus? 

ausserdem hätte ich interesse am SONNTAG nach WILDAD zu fahren - siehe auslfug threat. 

falls das nix wird ist mal wieder fk angesagt oder ich geh die alten locations zwischen esslingen und kk checken


----------



## zerg10 (9. Juni 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm mal dein Handy in die Hand und schalt es ein!!!!



Sorry, aber ich hab' mir gestern auf der Heimreise einen Nagel eingefangen u. natürlich das Minitool u. der Reserveschlauch legen natürlich im Tourenrucksack  
Hab' dann ca 35min geschoben, repariert und geärgert und war ziemlich unmotiviert. Achso, Händiakku war leer, wie immer bei solchen Anlässen. 
Wie wär's heute ?


----------



## sms (9. Juni 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber ich hab' mir gestern auf der Heimreise einen Nagel eingefangen u. natürlich das Minitool u. der Reserveschlauch legen natürlich im Tourenrucksack
> Hab' dann ca 35min geschoben, repariert und geärgert und war ziemlich unmotiviert. Achso, Händiakku war leer, wie immer bei solchen Anlässen.
> Wie wär's heute ?


Nö,
darf gleich im Anschluss nach Frankreich zum Kunden,
keine Ahnung wann ich da morgen fertig bin   ,
Samstag bin ich dann verbindlich ganztags auf einem Grillfest in Heubach.

Desswegen an alle die Frage:

WAS GEHT SONNTAG?


----------



## zerg10 (9. Juni 2005)

Dann schick' mir bitte die Wegbeschreibung per PM...

Vive la france !


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo Backy,

ich geh heute Abend mit der Firma ne Runde durch den Schönbuch drehen. Der Thomas kommt auch mit, Kunden sind natürlich herzlich eingeladen. Wenn Du Lust hast ruf mich einfach kurz auf dem Handy an, wir fahren um 17.30 h in Ehningen los.

Sonntag WB will ich mal checken, Lust hätte ich schon.

Grüsse
ra. 



			
				Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich fahr vielleicht morgen abend und ganz sicher freitag abend ne runde. entwerder richtung kb trail (muss mal wieder durch den steinbruch) oder durch den sifi-bb wald richtung rkv gelände falls da jemand ist? @holk wie siehts aus?
> 
> ...


----------



## sms (9. Juni 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann schick' mir bitte die Wegbeschreibung per PM...
> 
> Vive la france !


Gemacht


----------



## zerg10 (9. Juni 2005)

Thx   Werde es nachher mal antesten ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Juni 2005)

Es muss mal was gehen!!!!!!!!!!!



Wie alle evtl. noch wissen, haben wir ein Gelände auf welches wir was bauen wollen.

Holk meinte es sind nun ca. 100m³ Erde da. Er kümmert sich noch um ein Fahrzeug / Radlader. 

Da es mit der Erde nicht so schnell voran geht wie von uns gewünscht, sollten wir aber schon mal das was da ist verarbeiten. Um den Starthügel könnten wir uns z.B. schon kümmern. Da wir alle im Sommer ja was vor haben, baut der sich auch nicht an 2 Nachmittagen. Dann kann man sicher auch schon den ersten Sprung anlegen. Da wir sehr viel mehr als 100m³ geplant hatten, sollten wir über die Möglichkeit nachdenken, oder besser gesagt eine Entscheidung treffen, die Sprünge zum Teil aus Holz zu bauen und mit Erde zu belegen. 

Wenn wir Dachpappe aufs Holz legen, fault es auch nicht so schnell weg. Und wenn doch,

sind schnell neue Bretter drauf genagelt.

Mir persönlich liegt viel daran, das mal was passiert. Die Trails im Wald werden langsam uninteressant.  Auch hatten wir ein paar Shores geplant. Den Standort dafür kennen wir ja und könnten auch damit beginnen. In der Zwischenzeit kommt dann auch immer mal wieder neue Erde. Die Kurve am Ende der ersten Strecke können wir auch aus Holz anlegen.

 Im IBC unter Media gibt es auch einige Interessante kleine Filme bei denen man sich Ideen holen kann. 

Da ich ab 14.06.05 kurzeitig mit meinem Knie zu kämpfen habe, schlage ich den 20.06.05 als Besprechungstermin in BB vor. Dann sehen wir alle wie die Situation ist und werden dann Nägel mit Köpfen machen. Einiges muss ja auch erst noch organisiert werden.

Hoffe dann schon halbwegs gut laufen zu können.

Ja, ich werde am 14.06.05 kurz am Knie operiert. 



Schaut also bitte alle mal ob das für Euch passt. Wir könnten ja gleich mal auf dem Platz grillen und nen Bierchen zischen. Schließlich müssen ja auch noch einen Platz für eine Feuerstelle finden.  



Soweit mal meine, nicht angeforderte, Meinung bzw. Aussage.


----------



## Koeni (9. Juni 2005)

Am 20.06 erfahr ich, in welche Prüfungen ich am 27./28.06 muss und sollte dann gleich anfangen zu lernen, aber ich würde schon vorbei kommen.

Das mit dem Knie ist natürlich weniger schön, was wird denn genau gemacht?
Hoffentlich läuft das ohne Probleme ab. Knie ist ja nicht immer ganz unkompliziert.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Juni 2005)

@Koni 

Am Vorderhorn des Aussenmeniskus muss geglättet werden. Deshalb wird mein Knie immer wieder dick, schmerzt und hat Flüssigkeit. DAs wird aber 

Wegen dem 20. 
Für alle: soll nur eine kl. Besprechung werden was wir nun machen. Und mal den Stand der Dinge anschauen. Waren ja seid Febr./ März nicht mehr dort
Es ist klar das einige hier, wie Du Koni, Prüfungen und andere Sachen haben. Nur können die anderen ja was machen und bauen. Dann sehen wir auch wieviel Erde es ist und entscheiden was wir machen. 

Es soll also nix gebaut werden am 20.06.05.
Ich bin ja den ganzen Juni auch für nix zu gebrauchen und im Juli ist erstmal Urlaub. Aber ander die Zeit und Lust haben, sollen ja nicht gebremst werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (9. Juni 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Koni
> 
> Am Vorderhorn des Aussenmeniskus muss geglättet werden. Deshalb wird mein Knie immer wieder dick, schmerzt und hat Flüssigkeit. DAs wird aber
> 
> ...



Ist ein Montag, da kann ich. Melde mich somit an.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (9. Juni 2005)

20.er geht auch bei mir, Grillstelle ist bereits vorhanden und bringt die Rädle mit, auf den bereits bestehenden NS kann man sich gut ne Weile amüsieren. 
(siehe auch meine Gallerie)

Grüsse ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Juni 2005)

@Holk

Evtl. hast Du ja dann schon Infos. Thomas sollte auch kommen. Sag Ihm bitte mal Bescheid. Wie gesagt, hab hier auch noch die Fundamente stehen.


----------



## plusminus (9. Juni 2005)

@koni: awa, in den Prüfungen waren wir bestimmt total super und müssen nirgends mehr nachgeprüft werden  Ich bekomm meine Ergebnisse schon am 16. muss dafür aber halt auch schon am 23. und 24. in die mündliche(n) Prüfunge(n)!

@20er: denke ich schau auch mal vorbei. Werd wahrscheinlich auch erst da die Lämple für Holk und Schwandalein mitbringen. Die haben mir gerade schon wieder ne Mail von wegen Adresse geschrieben......

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Backwoods (9. Juni 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Desswegen an alle die Frage:
> 
> WAS GEHT SONNTAG?



Ich hab zeit! aber bitte nciht mitten in der nacht. ich muss sa schon früh raus.

WB wäre nciht schlecht.

mich würden aber auch die neuen dinge am fk interessieren oder mal wieder die alten locations zwischen esslingen und kk checken.


----------



## driver79 (9. Juni 2005)

20.6. beim RKV ist vorgemerkt.


----------



## Koeni (9. Juni 2005)

@+-
Ich muss auf jeden Fall in mindestens eine Prüfung und welche das wird entscheide leider nicht ich.

@Wochenende
Ich weiß, ihr seid ja Markröningenmuffel, aber heute war's wieder ganz witzig. Deshalb bin ich auf jeden Fall am Sa oder So, oder vielleicht schon morgen wieder drüben. Ausserdem brauch ich Leute, die fleißig vor meiner Kamera rumhüpfen, ich muss üben  . Also bewegt eure Hintern mal her bitte


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Juni 2005)

@Koni 

wofür musste den üben? Hast was größeres vor?


----------



## Koeni (9. Juni 2005)

@steppi
Nicht vor der Viedeocam, sondern vor der Spiegelreflex. Ich hab nix größeres vor, will nur mal brauchbare Bikefotos haben und dafür muss ich halt üben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Juni 2005)

Seit wann biste denn besitzer einer Spiegelreflexkamera?

Gibst Du Deine Konica günstig ab??????   Komm doch morgen. Michel ist auch dabei. Da kannste knipsen   Ht geht dort auch.


----------



## beat (9. Juni 2005)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab zeit! aber bitte nciht mitten in der nacht. ich muss sa schon früh raus.
> 
> WB wäre nciht schlecht.
> 
> mich würden aber auch die neuen dinge am fk interessieren oder mal wieder die alten locations zwischen esslingen und kk checken.


Vielleicht mal kurz nur zur Info eine Kleinigkeit zur Schlucht: Ich war dort vor ca. 2 Wochen und es hat sich nur bedingt gelohnt, vom Einstieg unterhalb des Kernenturmes wie früher zu fahren. Im oberen Teil ist alles so ziemlich dicht und zugelegt. Alle par Meter liegen teils kleinere, teils größere Baumstämme quer - wirklich nicht so toll. Ziemlich weit unten, wenn man fast schon im Flachen ist wird es wieder spaßiger.


----------



## Koeni (9. Juni 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Seit wann biste denn besitzer einer Spiegelreflexkamera?
> 
> Gibst Du Deine Konica günstig ab??????   Komm doch morgen. Michel ist auch dabei. Da kannste knipsen   Ht geht dort auch.



Die hab ich schon lange, hab sie nur erst jetzt wieder rausgekramt, weil man damit richtig gute Bilder machen kann(wenn man's kann).
Morgen weiß ich nicht, bin vielleicht schon mittags was trinken und darf dann nimmer Auto fahren.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Juni 2005)

Alles klar. 
Mittags nimmer Auto fagren dürfen   Da muss was gehen bei Euch  
Wie sagt man da? Guten Durst


----------



## plusminus (9. Juni 2005)

@koni: Ich muss auch in mindestens eine Prüfung. Aber ich konnte wählen in welche. Vielleicht liegts daran, dass es bei Dir net der "erste Bildungsweg" ist und es Sonderregelungen wegen dem Abitur gibt.

@Holk+Schwandalein: Die Lampen sind erst heute anstatt Montags rausgegangen. Denke mal die kommen spätestens Anfang nächster Woche. Nur so als Info.
Gruß
Axel


----------



## KoS74 (10. Juni 2005)

Hi @all

kann da beat nur zustimmen.
Früher war es eine nette Strecke (als die Schlucht meine ich), aber seit dieser blöde Sturm Lothar gewütet hat ist die Strecke am Anfang ziemlich unbrauchbar. Ich hab auch das Gefühl, dass die Waldarbeiter diesen Teil bewusst nicht aufräumen.
Andererseits, warum sollten Sie. Denke mal nicht, dass es eine "offizielle" Strecke ist.
Ansonsten bleibt einem nur der Weg am Kernerturm vorbei.

Gruß
KoS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Juni 2005)

@Schwandalein

War heute wieder da, wo ich am Samstag war.
Wollte nur sagen, dass es ein richtig geiler Sprung ist. 
Die Strecke war heute wieder richtig supiii 

@Koni

Schade das Du nicht da warst, hättest schön knipsen können.


----------



## KoS74 (10. Juni 2005)

@ Koni

MG wäre nett am WE, lieg aber gerade noch aktuell mit einer Grippe im Bett. Aber schließlich erhole ich mich gerade fürs WE  
Also, mal schauen.

Zumindest kann man sich in Sachen Bilder machen zusammentun, schließlich hab ich auch schon mal daran gedacht in MG Bilder zu machen  . Neben Biken mein zweites kleines Hobby. Guckst Du da
www.fotocommunity.de


Gruß
KoS


----------



## Backwoods (10. Juni 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Schwandalein
> 
> War heute wieder da, wo ich am Samstag war.
> Wollte nur sagen, dass es ein richtig geiler Sprung ist.
> ...



war das da wo torte und ich auch waren? haste den sprung unten gemeistert?

ich war vorhin KB trail fahren. war mega geil heut. kein matsch mehr und super griffiger boden. wenn ich das gewusst hätte wäre ich vorher nicht den steinbruch runter sondern lieber 2x KB

@beat&kos: schade das da nix mehr geht, aber es gibt dort ja ncoh einige wenige andere trails, glaube aber nicht das ich unter den voraussetzungen dort am WE vorbeischaue.

wer macht jetzt was am SONNTAG?


----------



## Vanio (10. Juni 2005)

Hi zusammen!
Wegen Sonntag....
Ich hab einen VW transporter organisiert und will mit nem Kumpel von mir nach Todtnau fahren. Plätze sind noch frei. 4 bis max. 5 Leute würden mit den Rädern passen!
Ich war in Todtnau und kann nur sagen, dass die Strecke wirklich Hammer ist - für mich die beste!!!    
Meldet euch an [email protected]
Ciao! Ivan


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Juni 2005)

Sonntag kann ich nicht.

@Backwoods
Ja. 
Man fällt nicht ins LOch. Ist echt soft.
FAhr lieber dorthin statt an FK.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Juni 2005)

Hört sich komisch an, aber hat noch jemand eine Steckachsnabe liegen, die er nicht braucht???


----------



## torte (11. Juni 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich komisch an, aber hat noch jemand eine Steckachsnabe liegen, die er nicht braucht???




Was hast du gemacht   

Und warum is bei euch heutr keiner ans Tel gegangen ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Juni 2005)

Gemacht hab ich nix.  Es ist auch nix kaputt.
Ich will noch ein 2. VR haben. Mein jetziges ist noch OK hat aber von Bmais nen Höhen schlag und es wurde ja auch ne ordentliche 8 rausgemacht.
Ich hab das Handy nicht auf der Piste gehabt. Das lag im Auto.
Wo warst Du denn???


----------



## Backwoods (11. Juni 2005)

Sodele, was geht nu morgen?

@torte, schwandalein & rest: wildbad, kk oder fk

schwanda hat sich schon für kk geoutet. 

@steppi: ich denke mal in wb hats heut auch nicht viel geregnet. wenn heut nacht nciht noch viel runterkommt würde ich morgen gern hin.

ansonsten würd ich auch mit dem bike richtung degerloch rollen, vielleicht erst mir der S1 bis an die uni.

kk ist momentan aber auch geil!

wir sollten uns morgen so zwischen 11 und 12 entscheinden. halt je anch wetter.


----------



## Koeni (11. Juni 2005)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Sodele, was geht nu morgen?
> 
> @torte, schwandalein & rest: wildbad, kk oder fk
> 
> ...



Bei  mir geht gerade nur HT, deshalb werd ich bei gutem Wetter wohl nach MG gehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Juni 2005)

Bei mir geht morgen leider net.

Es hat garnicht geregnet in WB und war ziemlich leer. Spaß hats auch gemacht.
Ein kleiner Schauer wäre für dort aber gut. Alle haben über Grippprbleme geklagt.
Es war hart und der Splitt zu lose. Ansonsten 

Für mich war heute das letzte mal biken für die nächsten 3-4 Wochen.


----------



## Backwoods (11. Juni 2005)

Mir fällt da gerade ein, dass ich montag abend ja strohwittwer bin und dann nach degerloch/fk rüber kann.

bleint also für morgen kk oder wb.


----------



## torte (11. Juni 2005)

Na dann WB   


@ Steppi

Ich wollte wissen ob du Nachmittags noch dort bist oder nicht. Nu war ich halt am Botnang und hab bissel mit den Pedalen geübt... Hab mich gleich mal voll ins Gemüse geschossen   

In welchem KH können wir denn den Patienten besuchen kommen ?


----------



## Myrkskog (11. Juni 2005)

Bin morgen vermutlich auch in Wildbad. Heute war schon ziemlich gut und morgen soll das Wetter ja ungefähr gleich werden.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Juni 2005)

@torte 
Is ne Ambulante Sache. Dienstag 13:00 Uhr ist Anstich   
Nix KH. Private Pflege.
Ich denke ab Donnerstag geht es dann bergauf!!!!


----------



## Koeni (12. Juni 2005)

Bin heute ab ca.13:30Uhr mit Kai in Mg. Kommen se!!


----------



## Backwoods (12. Juni 2005)

Ok Torte, wie siehts aus? wir fahren nach wildbad!  

lass uns telefonieren wie wir das fahrtechnisch (mit dem auto  ) auf die reihe bekommen!


----------



## Backwoods (12. Juni 2005)

Wir sind heute NAchmittag in Wildbad  

Wenn nochjemand kommt und sich verabreden will, ich schaue hier bis 1230 noch öfter rein


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (12. Juni 2005)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind heute NAchmittag in Wildbad
> 
> Wenn nochjemand kommt und sich verabreden will, ich schaue hier bis 1230 noch öfter rein



Moin,

wenn ich den Thomas überreden kann mitzukommen, kommen wir auch nach WB.

Grüsse ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (12. Juni 2005)

Wildbad war echt geil heute  

der BX könnte wirklich etwas mehr grip vertragen, aber dafür werden meine DH künnste so langsam aber sicher besser. hab aus versehen   sogar die steinkannte mit dem kleinen gap im wald gemeistert und gemerkt, dass noch etwas mehr federweg in meiner mühle steckt, als ich bisher so ausgenutzt hab.  konnte mich allerdings beim nächsten mal nciht überwinden absichtlich drüber zu fahren  

@schwandalein: pn mir sicherheitshalber ncohmal deine handy nr. weis net ab ich die noch finde/gespeichert habe. ich würde dann montag abend wenns die stausitiution erlaubt doch mit dem auto und dem schweren gerät anreisen und gleich an der stelle parken oder sollen wir uns lieber in dgerloch treffen?

ich bin warscheinlich nicht viel vor 1900 dort, aber bis 2100 ist ja hell im wald. 2 stunden sollten langen für kante, alte kicker strecke und vielleihct ein weing zacken.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Juni 2005)

@Backwoods 

Alte Kickerstrecke kannste Dir sparen. Es sei denn, Du willst zum warmfahren bergauf radeln. Das vorkommniss dort auf der Strecke ist den Schweiß net Wert.


----------



## zerg10 (13. Juni 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Backwoods
> 
> Alte Kickerstrecke kannste Dir sparen. Es sei denn, Du willst zum warmfahren bergauf radeln. Das vorkommniss dort auf der Strecke ist den Schweiß net Wert.



Und Kante ist wohl auch nimmer:



> Vorhin wurde mächtig geschaufelt an der Weinsteige. Die Waldmeister scheinen echt unterbeschäftigt zu sein wenn se so viel Zeit zum Niederwalzen haben... .



Wundert mich eigentlich auch nicht, nachdem es vier (!!!!!!!!) Threads zu dem Thema gibt, teilweise mit Bildern u. Wegbeschreibungen ...   

Vielleicht fahre ich nach der Arbeit da vorbei u. schaue, was noch steht.


----------



## sms (13. Juni 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Und Kante ist wohl auch nimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo, wäre nett, wenn du das vor 17:30 Uhr schreiben könntest.

-> wenn kaputt, dann wars abzusehen, zumal der Förster von ca. 3 Wochen schonmal da war. 
Damals hatte er "unseren" Trail der noch etwas versteckt war, wohl übersehen


----------



## Backwoods (13. Juni 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Backwoods
> 
> Alte Kickerstrecke kannste Dir sparen. Es sei denn, Du willst zum warmfahren bergauf radeln. Das vorkommniss dort auf der Strecke ist den Schweiß net Wert.



Schwandalein meinte gestern das hindernis wäre brusthoch?

war jetzt das abrissunternehmen tätig oder lohnt sichs noch, dass ich den schweren bock ins auto schmeiss und an die stelle komm?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Juni 2005)

Also an der "alten Kickerstrecke"; war der double nicht mal auf Höhe des Tretlagers.

Als ich letzten Montag dort war zumindest. Der schwan meint sicher die Kicker bei der Kante.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (13. Juni 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Der schwan meint sicher die Kicker bei der Kante.


Ne, der schwandalein meinte den Drop im Degerloch und mit dem Axel red ich kein Wort mehr, wenn der seinen Fullface aufhat   , sonst werden einem hier noch Dinge in den Mund gelegt, die ich nieeeeee behaupten würde   

Zumal "brusthoch" bei mir ja relativ niedrig ist   und
die Sprünge in der alten Kickerstrecke sind nur dann "brusthoch", wenn sich eine entsprechende Frau flach auf den Rücken legt


----------



## Backwoods (13. Juni 2005)

Mit 5,- Euro sind Sie dabei!

war spassig heut abend   

An der kannte wird auch abends noch gebastelt - sieht auch gerade nciht nach abriss aus, man darf gespannt sein wie lange das alles ncoh steht. die waldwichte lassen sich bisher ja nicht entmutigen


----------



## zerg10 (14. Juni 2005)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> An der kannte wird auch abends noch gebastelt - sieht auch gerade nciht nach abriss aus, man darf gespannt sein wie lange das alles ncoh steht. die waldwichte lassen sich bisher ja nicht entmutigen



Da hat er Recht, der Backwoods, konnte gestern auch keine grösseren Aufräumarbeiten feststellen.


----------



## zerg10 (14. Juni 2005)

Wie wäre es morgen mal mit 'ner kleinen Ausfahrt ? Wobei die Betonung auf "Fahrt" liegt. Einfach mal wieder die alten Trails abgrasen...


----------



## GS Collezione (14. Juni 2005)

Hallo Matthias,

wäre evtl. Morgen dabei.
Wann willste den los?

Viele Grüße

Genio


----------



## Koeni (14. Juni 2005)

@Alle Hüpfer
Bin morgen bei gutem Wetter Dirts hüpfen. Falls jemand kommen will, bitte Uhrzeit vorschlagen


----------



## zerg10 (14. Juni 2005)

Hi Genio & alle potentiellen Mitfahrer !

Würde so zwischen 16:30 und 16:45 am Uniteich in Vaihingen warten u. dann den Klassiker fahren ...
Anschliessend muß ich mal Krankenbesuch beim Mike machen   

Passt das ? Ansonsten bis morgen,
Matthias

P.S.: Ey Koni, jetzt wo der Mike ausfällt, brauch ich jemandem, mit dem ich mich im hinteren Teil des Felds unterhalten kann. Verrate Dir dann auch die nächsten Umbaumaßnahmen an meinem Bike


----------



## sms (14. Juni 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Genio & alle potentiellen Mitfahrer !
> 
> Würde so zwischen 16:30 und 16:45 am Uniteich in Vaihingen warten u. dann den Klassiker fahren ...
> Anschliessend muß ich mal Krankenbesuch beim Mike machen
> ...


Sorry, ich denke das schaffe ich nicht.    
Allen mal viel Spass


----------



## GS Collezione (14. Juni 2005)

Ciao,

warum beim Uni Teich treffen und nicht in Degerloch?
Was ist mit Mike passiert?
Hat er den Haustürschlüssel verschluckt?  

Greez


----------



## Koeni (14. Juni 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Ey Koni, jetzt wo der Mike ausfällt, brauch ich jemandem, mit dem ich mich im hinteren Teil des Felds unterhalten kann. Verrate Dir dann auch die nächsten Umbaumaßnahmen an meinem Bike



Das hört sich ja fast nach ner neuen Gabel an  .
Aber nee, sorry.Ich hab in MG jetzt die erste Line mit 7 Dirts durch und will unbedingt noch bissle üben. Aber ich hab bald gaaaaanz viel Zeit und da ist dann auch mal wieder ne Tour drin und das mit dem Ende des Feldes ist natürlich Ehrensache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (15. Juni 2005)

GS Collezione schrieb:
			
		

> Ciao,
> 
> warum beim Uni Teich treffen und nicht in Degerloch?
> Was ist mit Mike passiert?
> ...



Weil Vaihingen u. Umgebung wegetechnisch deutlich mehr hergibt als Degerloch.Wollte nämlich ein paar Trails fahren, um endlic ein paar km und Hm zu sammeln (Albstadt-Marathon lässt grüßen). Und dem Mike haben sie gestern ein bisschen Kniescheibe entfernt, aber so wie ich ihn kenne, hüpft er heute schon den Schwestern hinterher   

@Koni
Ja, so in die Richtung geht's. Details dann, wenn alles fertig ist...


----------



## Koeni (15. Juni 2005)

Weiß jemand gute und nicht so teure Ellbogenprotektoren ?
Die, die ich gerade hab, machen mir Ausschlag


----------



## GS Collezione (15. Juni 2005)

Hallo koeni,

schau mal auf unserer Page nach.
Die von AXO sind super!
Kamen bis jetzt keine Beschwerden.

Greetz


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Juni 2005)

Hallo Jungs,

da mein MEniskus am Vorderhornbereich "lappenförmig" zerissen war, und das nun behoben ist, denke ich das es bald besser wird. Schmerzen gibt es keine und bewegen kann ich das Knie auch ganz gut. Die 2 kleinen Schnitte spannen ein wenig aber das ist nicht so wild. Noch ein wenig schonen dann ein paar ruhige Touren am Bärensee dann wird das wieder top. Bis Frankreich sollte es wieder völlig OK sein. 

@Koni
7Dirts hört sich gut an. HAst fleißig geübt.


----------



## dangerousD (15. Juni 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> da mein MEniskus am Vorderhornbereich "lappenförmig" zerissen war, und das nun behoben ist, denke ich das es bald besser wird. Schmerzen gibt es keine und bewegen kann ich das Knie auch ganz gut. Die 2 kleinen Schnitte spannen ein wenig aber das ist nicht so wild. Noch ein wenig schonen dann ein paar ruhige Touren am Bärensee dann wird das wieder top. Bis Frankreich sollte es wieder völlig OK sein.
> 
> ...


 
Nochmal: gute Besserung! 

Wegen Markgröningen: die Jungs haben ja auch ordentlich geschaufelt. Das motiviert ungemein! Bin schon so ein bißchen stolz auf unseren Koni... so langsam klappt das mit der Bike-Beherrschung  
Aber er kann ja auch den ganzen Tag üben  Ich werde morgen abend noch mal gehen, vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust, vorbei zu kommen (*zu Kai schiel*)

Bis denne!


----------



## Kailinger (15. Juni 2005)

Donnerstag Abend ist seit letzter Woche immer Altherren-XC-Time 

Freitagabend, Samstag und/oder Sonntag irgendwann werd ich mal auftauchen. Am WE will ich eigentlich auch mal noch nen Tag DH fahrn gehen (eher Samstag), mal schauen....
Es gilt die (bis jetzt) größte Line zu knacken  

Gruß Kai


----------



## Koeni (15. Juni 2005)

Naja, heute hab ich wieder ein bischen abgeloost in MG, aber es war ja auch viel zu warm


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (16. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte noch mal an den Termin am Montag beim RKV erinnern. Ich würde vorschlagen, wir treffen uns um 19.00 h und ganz wichtig:

bringt die Rädle mit!!!! auf den neu gebauten North-Shore kann man richtig Spaß haben!!

Grüsse und Kette rechts
ra.


----------



## sms (16. Juni 2005)

FK  is futsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (17. Juni 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> FK  is futsch



Wundert Dich das ? Mich wundert es nur, dass es so lange gedauert hat, ich sag' nur 4 Threads, Bilder und sogar einen Trottel, der 'ne Karte gepostet hat.
Naja, vielleicht lernen die Jungs ja daraus.


----------



## Kailinger (17. Juni 2005)

Kailinger schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstag
> Es gilt die (bis jetzt) größte Line zu knacken



So, mission complete   zwar ned schön, aber erstmal drüber - un jetzt? Größere Dirts?   

Gruß Kai


----------



## dangerousD (18. Juni 2005)

@kailinger
 Grrrr... Glückwunsch  !!! Aber das will ich erst sehen, bevor ich's glaube  Wie wäre es mit Sonntag? Also morgen... entweder so zwischen 10 und 12 oder halt späterer Nachmittag, 5 bis 7 oder so...

Kleiner Tipp an alle FK-Trauernden: ich weiß ja, daß Ihr gern im Wald spielt. Tue ich ja auch... aber wenn man sich den Gegebenheiten anpaßt und mal auf DJ-Trails und eine BMX-Bahn ausweicht, kann man auch da jede Menge Spaß haben. Ohne die Angst, daß bald wieder alles abgerissen wird. Das nur als Hinweis  Aber wir sind ja dran (hoffe ich doch), etwas EIGENES in BB zu schaffen. Deshalb gleich noch an Holk:


@ra
Danke für die Erinnerung, auch wenn ich von dem Termin noch gar nix wußte  Was genau gibt es denn da zu besprechen?


----------



## Koeni (18. Juni 2005)

@Kai
Respekt, die Dinger sind echt groß  .
Zur Belohnung lad ich gleich ein paar Bilder hoch(die muss ich aber leider vom Papierbild abfotografieren)


----------



## Floater (18. Juni 2005)

...ja ich lebe noch!
war nur in letzter zeit etwas internetabstinent und eher im ironman training als beim biken unterwegs.
in diesem zusammenhang:
will morgen früh (7.00) jemand ne runde rennrad fahren gehen(*beat tde holle ?* )
und morgen mittag jemand an der solitude freireiten?


----------



## Koeni (18. Juni 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Kai
> Respekt, die Dinger sind echt groß  .
> Zur Belohnung lad ich gleich ein paar Bilder hoch(die muss ich aber leider vom Papierbild abfotografieren)



Wird doch erstmal nix, später vielleicht  

@Floater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (18. Juni 2005)

@Floater: Ironman??? Wann ist's denn soweit? 
Morgen um sieben Uhr starte ich erstmal in Richtung Schwarzwald, wo ich mit Diddi 'ne Runde drehen will. Wird also bei mir nix, zudem ich ja immer noch kein Rennrad habe  .
Viel Spaß also!


----------



## Koeni (18. Juni 2005)

So, hier kommt die Belohnung für Kai  (Qualität ist wie gesagt net so der Hit, weil mit Digicam abfotografiert)

Hat irgendwie was von Segelflieger:















Auch gut gestyled Kai  





Die Bilder werden auch langsam besser


----------



## Backwoods (18. Juni 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ...ja ich lebe noch!
> war nur in letzter zeit etwas internetabstinent und eher im ironman training als beim biken unterwegs.
> in diesem zusammenhang:
> will morgen früh (7.00) jemand ne runde rennrad fahren gehen(*beat tde holle ?* )
> und morgen mittag jemand an der solitude freireiten?



wenns der Ra. nicht schafft seine schönbuchrunde von herrenberg aus schon am frühen nachmittag zu starten können wir uns irgendwo zwischen  berhardshöhe oder uni und solitude treffen. ich hab warscheinlich kein auto und starte ab sifi.

andererseits wär ich auch für wildbad zu haben  . den konditionellen part hab ich diese woche bereits mittwoch absolviert. an den weinberg im norden schaff ichs ohne auto leider genausowenig wie nach MG. 

@torte: du fährst nach todtnau?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (18. Juni 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @ra
> Danke für die Erinnerung, auch wenn ich von dem Termin noch gar nix wußte  Was genau gibt es denn da zu besprechen?



Eigentlich wollten wir uns mal ansehen wieviel Erde schon da ist und wieviel noch wo angeliefert werden soll. 

Die Jungsters haben aus der Erde bereits ein Tabel gebaut wenn Ihr also die Rädle mitbringt können wir noch ein wenig hüpfen und NS fahren. (Dies nur als kleinen Anreiz zu kommen, ich will nämlich nicht alles immer alleine entscheiden.)
Den "Bagger-Fahrer" hab ich auch eingeladen, vielleicht kommt der auch. 

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## Onkel R (19. Juni 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ...ja ich lebe noch!
> war nur in letzter zeit etwas internetabstinent und eher im ironman training als beim biken unterwegs.
> in diesem zusammenhang:
> will morgen früh (7.00) jemand ne runde rennrad fahren gehen(*beat tde holle ?* )
> und morgen mittag jemand an der solitude freireiten?


  Ok bin am start ruf mich an oder mail mir halt wann wir uns treffen sollen.. in der stadt waren wieder nur dukelhaarige & kleine  vomland-mädels unterwegs...  deswegen klappts heute auch früher


----------



## Floater (19. Juni 2005)

14.15 solitude (?)


----------



## Backwoods (19. Juni 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> 14.15 solitude (?)



HI Floater,

welcome back! 

1415 schaff ich ohne auto nicht. ich werd hier in sifi nicht vor 1400 loskommen, eher etwas später und brauch dann min ne stunde an die soli.

fahre über bernhardtshöhe, kabasee, uni(trail), bärenschlössle, mahdentaltrai  und dann hoch zu solitude. dann stehen noch botnangtrail, burg d und kb-trail aufm programm.

hast du noch die selbe handy nr.? ich ruf mal an wenn ich an der uni bin.


----------



## Onkel R (19. Juni 2005)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> HI Floater,
> 
> welcome back!
> 
> 1415 schaff ich ohne auto nicht. ich werd hier in sifi nicht vor 1400 loskommen, eher etwas später und brauch dann min ne stunde an die soli.



@floater neue abfahrtszeit.. kannst du mir die dann SMSen; bin dann mal in ditzingen!


----------



## sms (19. Juni 2005)

Onkel R schrieb:
			
		

> @floater neue abfahrtszeit.. kannst du mir die dann SMSen; bin dann mal in ditzingen!


O.k.
meine Freundin scheint mich versetzt zu haben. tztzttzzzz   
Also, wann soll ich wo sein?

@Floater:
ich hab von dir keine Handynummer?

@Onkel,
von dir auch nicht


----------



## Floater (19. Juni 2005)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> HI Floater,
> 
> welcome back!
> 
> ...




habe noch die selbe...
dann fahren wir einfach mal ne runde und können uns ja dann für einmal botnang oder so zusammentun


@onkel
s.o. bleibt dann mal dabei(wenn bremsscheibenmontage jetzt gleich länger als erwartet dauert   meld ich mich nochmal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (19. Juni 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> habe noch die selbe...
> dann fahren wir einfach mal ne runde und können uns ja dann für einmal botnang oder so zusammentun
> 
> 
> ...


Alles klar,
ich mach mich los.

@floater.   Nummer hab ich jetzt


----------



## Kailinger (19. Juni 2005)

@koni, dirk und co: f**k, Saison gelaufen!

http://www.downhill-board.com/showf...ew=collapsed&sb=5&o=2&fpart=1&vc=1&PHPSESSID=

Danke für das Hochladen der Bilder Koni - sind doch ganz gut geworden!


----------



## sms (19. Juni 2005)

Kailinger schrieb:
			
		

> @koni, dirk und co: f**k, Saison gelaufen!
> 
> http://www.downhill-board.com/showf...ew=collapsed&sb=5&o=2&fpart=1&vc=1&PHPSESSID=
> 
> Danke für das Hochladen der Bilder Koni - sind doch ganz gut geworden!


autsch

"before" 






after 





after op





Mann, gute Besserung


----------



## Koeni (19. Juni 2005)

@Kai
Oh fück, Mann. Tut mir echt leid für dich, wo's doch gerade so gut gelaufen ist. Wie lange bleibst du denn verschraubt oder vernagelt, oder was auch immer?

Schon mal gute Besserung von mir, wir können uns ja mal zum Grillen treffen oder so


----------



## tde (19. Juni 2005)

@floater: schade, hab jetzt erst Deine Offerte gelesen, war das ganze Wochenende am Frauenkopf/Dürrbach - allerdings zum Zelten und Grillen (Wangener Höhe)  

7.00 Uhr morgens, Sonntags... für mich natürlich die ideale Zeit    (ohne Ironie) Können wir gerne was ausmachen, ich bin allerdings nur noch nächstes Wochenende da, dann zwei Wochen Ausland, eine Woche Stuttgart unter Stress, dann wieder zwei Wochen Ausland. Mit Biken wird's also eng, wenn dann nur sehr spontan (diese Woche nach Feierabend eventuell?). Wenn ich im August wieder da bin, werd ich wohl erstmal viel RR fahren, weil dann hoffentlich mein gestern frisch bestelltes neues Pferd im Stall eintrifft. Falls der Schmied es jedoch bis dahin noch nicht zusammengedengelt haben sollte, geh ich halt mit dem MFR in den Wald. Grüße


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Juni 2005)

@Kai


Gute Besserung.


----------



## Floater (20. Juni 2005)

beat schrieb:
			
		

> @Floater: Ironman??? Wann ist's denn soweit?
> Morgen um sieben Uhr starte ich erstmal in Richtung Schwarzwald, wo ich mit Diddi 'ne Runde drehen will. Wird also bei mir nix, zudem ich ja immer noch kein Rennrad habe  .
> Viel Spaß also!



ironman in roth, hat ja eigentlich nicht mehr den markennamen ironman, ist aber immer noch der gleiche wettkampf (3,8-180-42,2)
doch noch kein rr, dachte das wäre schon fertig?

*@alle die heute abend nach bb gehen* 
hat mir jemand noch die adresse des rkv? will nämlich mit dem (renn)rad anfahren
bzw hat jemand lust auch mit dem rad zu fahren(komme aus münster, kreuze also stuttgart einmal kompolett)


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (20. Juni 2005)

Hallole, 

warum Adresse? hast Du ein Navi am Rädle?? :- )

Röhrer Weg in Böblingen, Hausnummer weiß ich net.

Bin mal gespannt wie Du die Drops springen wirst

Grüsse ra.



			
				Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ironman in roth, hat ja eigentlich nicht mehr den markennamen ironman, ist aber immer noch der gleiche wettkampf (3,8-180-42,2)
> doch noch kein rr, dachte das wäre schon fertig?
> 
> *@alle die heute abend nach bb gehen*
> ...


----------



## Floater (20. Juni 2005)

nee aber stadtplan

da ich hws mit dem fixie komme wären die drops natürlich ne riesenherausforderung!
wenn zeit knapp komm ich mit auto und HT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (20. Juni 2005)

Bin dann heute abend auch am Start. Habe zwar auch nur einen Gang wie der Jörg, aber zumindest noch 'nen Freilauf  

Bis denne!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Juni 2005)

@all

Falls Ihr nochwas von Whizz Wheels braucht, wie ich, solltet Ihr Euch nicht so viel Zeit lassen. Zumindest falls noch jemand was bis Frankreich braucht.
Momentan liegt die Wartezeit bei 3 Wochen.


----------



## Koeni (20. Juni 2005)

Falls noch jemand von den Leuten, die nach Böblingen kommen einen Laufradkarton rumliegen hat, bitte mitbringen, ich brauch einen.


----------



## Kailinger (20. Juni 2005)

ich hab noch zwei! liegen halt in besigheim


----------



## Koeni (20. Juni 2005)

Laut Verkehrsdienst ist auf der Autobahn Stau. Da ich keine Ahnung hab, wie ich auf anderen Wegen hinkommen soll. Werd ich entweder später, oder garnicht kommen. Bei dem Wetter im Stau, da kann ich mich ja gleich erschiessen


----------



## Backwoods (20. Juni 2005)

Sorry Jungs,

aber bei mir gings heut abend leider net. war sozusagen gestern zu lange unterwegs  

das nächste wochenende bin ich net im ländle und vorher wirds warscheinlich auch nix mehr mit biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (20. Juni 2005)

Ich schließe mich da dem Backwoods an.
Hab mich heute mal richtig geschont und gleichzeitig ordentlich aufs mündliche ABI gelernt.....
ManN muss ja Prioritäten setzen.... (und fit werden bis München)
Wie wars? Ordentlich rumgehüpft?
Gruß
Axel


----------



## Onkel R (21. Juni 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Falls noch jemand von den Leuten, die nach Böblingen kommen einen Laufradkarton rumliegen hat, bitte mitbringen, ich brauch einen.


@kony
Ich hab noch einen in ditzingen wenns dir hilft!


----------



## zerg10 (21. Juni 2005)

Alle Kaputten erstmal gute Besserung   und für alle die noch heil sind:

Wie wäre es am Mittwoch mit 'ner kleinen Ausfahrt ? Reha-Tempo natürlich   
17:00Uhr Uniteich ?


----------



## Koeni (21. Juni 2005)

Onkel R schrieb:
			
		

> @kony
> Ich hab noch einen in ditzingen wenns dir hilft!



Wär nicht schlecht. Dann könnte ich dir auch endlich mal dein Netzteil zurückgeben


----------



## plusminus (21. Juni 2005)

@zerg: "Reha-Tempo". Der is echt gut


----------



## flower power (21. Juni 2005)

Ich will mit  

Wohn hier in Schwieberdingen...


----------



## sms (21. Juni 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Alle Kaputten erstmal gute Besserung   und für alle die noch heil sind:
> 
> Wie wäre es am Mittwoch mit 'ner kleinen Ausfahrt ? Reha-Tempo natürlich
> 17:00Uhr Uniteich ?


Das sind wieder Zeiten, die für arbeitende wie mich schwer zu schaffen....


----------



## zerg10 (21. Juni 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind wieder Zeiten, die für arbeitende wie mich schwer zu schaffen....



Jaja und dann treff' ich Dich wieder, wenn ich im Halbkoma durch Sillenbuch kurve


----------



## sms (21. Juni 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja und dann treff' ich Dich wieder, wenn ich im Halbkoma durch Sillenbuch kurve


Haste dann wenigstens den Trail gefunden?


----------



## zerg10 (21. Juni 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Haste dann wenigstens den Trail gefunden?



Ja, netter kleiner Trail, nur das der Gegenanstieg sooo steil ist, haste mir verschwiegen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (21. Juni 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, netter kleiner Trail, nur das der Gegenanstieg sooo steil ist, haste mir verschwiegen ...


    das hast du mich auch nicht gefragt


----------



## Sofax (21. Juni 2005)

so, bin auch mal wieder (für kurz) da!
Bin auch fast kaputt gegangen und daher noch schleudertraumatisiert: wg. geplatztem Reifen auf der BAB bei 160km/h mit anschließendem Crash in die Mittelleitplanke. Wir haben zum Glück beide ohne bleibende Schäden und direkte Verletzungen überlebt.
Das nächste Treffen mit Stuttgart Good-bye wird in Morzine nachgeholt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Juni 2005)

@sofax
Gut das nix weiter passiert ist.
Bist Du nun schon in HH? Man hört ja nix mehr.


----------



## sms (21. Juni 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @sofax
> Gut das nix weiter passiert ist.
> Bist Du nun schon in HH? Man hört ja nix mehr.


Mensch, ich glaube das Leben als Sonntagsfahrer wird immer gefährlicher   

@Sofax   
Schwein gehabt


----------



## plusminus (21. Juni 2005)

Glaub die letzten Tage haben die Unfallstatistik wieder übelst nach oben getrieben. Aber wenigstens steh ich dann net allein da


----------



## Sofax (21. Juni 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @sofax
> Gut das nix weiter passiert ist.
> Bist Du nun schon in HH? Man hört ja nix mehr.


nein, noch nicht - aber ab dem Wochenende, am Donnerstag wird die Bude leergeräumt. Hätte mir Bike-technisch die letzte Zeit in Schwabenland.de auch etwas anders vorgestellt aber die Funkstille liegt daran, dass ich seit dem Unfall (9.6.) noch Schleudertraumapause habe. Jetzt ist zwar wieder Arbeit angesagt, aber bis ich wieder fit bin, wirds wohl noch ein paar Tage dauern.
Wie gesagt, Abschied wird in Morzine nachgeholt


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (21. Juni 2005)

Hallo Sofax, 

warsch mit Eurem Twingo unterwegs, hasch auch Michelin Reifen gefahren?

dieses Franzosenklump taugt einfach nix   

Freut mich das nix passiert ist
bis in Morzine
ra. 



			
				Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> so, bin auch mal wieder (für kurz) da!
> Bin auch fast kaputt gegangen und daher noch schleudertraumatisiert: wg. geplatztem Reifen auf der BAB bei 160km/h mit anschließendem Crash in die Mittelleitplanke. Wir haben zum Glück beide ohne bleibende Schäden und direkte Verletzungen überlebt.
> Das nächste Treffen mit Stuttgart Good-bye wird in Morzine nachgeholt


----------



## sms (21. Juni 2005)

Liebes Stinkytagebuch, es ist Dienstag, der 21. Juni 2005. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Heute ist dir etwas Tolles passiert.
Dein Herrchen hat dir eine komplett neue Schaltwerksgarnitur der Firma SRAM montiert.
Er hatte nämlich nach min. 3 ausgeleierten, auseinandergefallenen oder komplett tordierten bzw.  einmal durchs Laufrad geschossenen und dabei min. 2  Schaltaugen abgerissenen habenden LX und Deore Schaltwerken echt die Schnauze voll von den Japanern.
Es sieht toll aus und nachdem dein Herrchen, welches ja überhaupt keine Ahnung vom Justieren von SRAM-Schaltwerken hat, nach fast einer Stunde eher zufällig an den richtigen Schräubchen gedreht hat, funktioniert es auch prächtig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ja, du bist sehr erfreut , dass den dazugehörigen Schalthebeln auch die passenden Schaltzüge beigelegen haben, desshalb hast du jetzt 2 Stück zuviel davon im Keller rumliegen   
Macht aber nix, kannst du später noch brauchen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So liebes Tagebuch, jetzt bist auch du sicher gespannt, ob eine völlig ohne Poka Yoke und Ishikawa konstruiertes Schaltungstrum wohl eine längere Lebensdauer an den Tag legt, als das Zeug aus dem Land der aufgehenden Sonne.




Ich werde es dir bei Gelegenheit berichten, bis dahin tschüss liebes Stinkytagebuch


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Juni 2005)

@Schwandalein

Ob da nicht evtl. zu viele äußere Einschläge ääähhhh Einflüsse dran schuld sind  

Aber tolles Tagesbuch 

@Sofax
DAnn nochmal GUte Besserung. Und Grüße an die Freundin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sofax (22. Juni 2005)

Danke für die Besserungswünsche!
@ra
war Twingo - bei dem ist jetzt noch die linke Fahrertür in Ordnung und ein paar Innenraumteile... ansonsten war es ein 1 Jahr alter Uniroyal ....


----------



## zerg10 (22. Juni 2005)

@sofax
Dir auch gute Besserung u. meld' Dich mal, wenn Du heil bei den Fischköppen angekommen bist.

@Steppi u. Driver
Ein Student u. ein Kranker haben doch bestimmt auch schon um 16:00 Zeit, oder ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Juni 2005)

Trifft sich sehr gut.


----------



## driver79 (22. Juni 2005)

schüler bitte.

der schüler hat zeit!


----------



## zerg10 (22. Juni 2005)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> schüler bitte.
> 
> der schüler hat zeit!



Dann passt es ja, 16:00 am Teich und ich hab' auch was für Dich...


----------



## tde (22. Juni 2005)

@sofax: Umzug nach HH? Na denn, herzlichen Glückwunsch, ist die schönste Stadt Deutschlands (hab da ein paar Jahre als Stadtführer gearbeitet  ). Fehlen allerdings ein paar Dreitausender zum vollständigen Glück      Biketechnisch geht da allerdings kaum etwas. Nur in den Harburger Bergen (Berge... 140 Meter  ). Schau mal unter www.schlickjumper.de, da gibt's Infos zu Strecken, ich weiß aber nicht, ob's nur Dirttracks sind. Sonst mal bei Bergamont anfragen, die müssten die Szene dort oben gut kennen. Nordöstlich von HH in der Holsteiner Schweiz solls auch ein paar Sachen geben, dann erst wieder 150 kms südlich, bei Hannover im Deister (etwas zu weit für eine Feierabendrunde, gebe Dir aber gerne Infos per pm). Ansonsten mein Tipp: Rennrad mit Triathlon-Vorbau besorgen, 53-11er-Übersetzung drauf und dann gegen den Wind kämpfen. Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sofax (22. Juni 2005)

tde schrieb:
			
		

> @sofax: Umzug nach HH? Na denn, herzlichen Glückwunsch, ist die schönste Stadt Deutschlands (hab da ein paar Jahre als Stadtführer gearbeitet  ). Fehlen allerdings ein paar Dreitausender zum vollständigen Glück      Biketechnisch geht da allerdings kaum etwas. Nur in den Harburger Bergen (Berge... 140 Meter  ). Schau mal unter www.schlickjumper.de, da gibt's Infos zu Strecken, ich weiß aber nicht, ob's nur Dirttracks sind. Sonst mal bei Bergamont anfragen, die müssten die Szene dort oben gut kennen. Nordöstlich von HH in der Holsteiner Schweiz solls auch ein paar Sachen geben, dann erst wieder 150 kms südlich, bei Hannover im Deister (etwas zu weit für eine Feierabendrunde, gebe Dir aber gerne Infos per pm). Ansonsten mein Tipp: Rennrad mit Triathlon-Vorbau besorgen, 53-11er-Übersetzung drauf und dann gegen den Wind kämpfen. Viel Spaß


soweit war mein Eindruck auch schon: nur ein paar Dreitausender fehlen halt  
unter den schlickjumpern hab ich schonmal einen Spot bei Fischbek gefunden, den ich ausprobieren möchte - ansonsten auch die Mittwochsrunde in die Harburger Berge ... mal sehen, ich werd erst mal mit dem Element anrücken bevor ich mit dem Bighit auf eine Marathonrunde starte ...  
wahrscheinlich werde ich tatsächlich wohl mal wieder mein altes Tria-Bike auspacken und ansonsten verstärkt Richtung Harz unterwegs sein. Da soll ja demnähx wohl auch ein Bikepark  starten - ob der wohl mit Wildbad/Todtnau mithalten wird  
Danke für den Bergamont-Tipp: werd die mal ansprechen. Und über jeden weiteren Tipp wie Deister etc. freu ich mich natürlich!


----------



## Backwoods (22. Juni 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> ... ansonsten war es ein 1 Jahr alter Uniroyal ....



auf der Hinterachse?


----------



## sms (22. Juni 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Schwandalein
> 
> Ob da nicht evtl. zu viele äußere Einschläge ääähhhh Einflüsse dran schuld sind
> 
> ...


Mal ganz im Ernst, aber beim LX ist genauso wie beim Deore, welches am scott war, der verpresste Bolzen, welche den einen Schaltwerksschenkel am oberen Grundkörper fixiert rausgefallen..... dann klappt dir einfach das Schaltwerk weg, sowas darf eigentlich echt nicht passieren.


----------



## tde (22. Juni 2005)

@sofax: im Harz gibt es einen Mini-Park, aber ob der mit Todtnau zu vergleichen ist/sein wird  . Außerdem Harz ist ja schon fast Stuttgart, auf die paar Meter mehr kommt es auch nicht mehr an  

Wenn ich im Norden bin unmd das MFR dabei habe, will bei Porta Westfalica eine einschlägige Abfahrtsstrecke mal prüfen, ansonsten ists im Deister ganz nett, aber eben fast 2 Std. von HH entfernt. Weiter in den Norden fahr ich nur RR. Aber vielleicht bis bald dort oben


----------



## zerg10 (23. Juni 2005)

So, zurück von der ReHa-Tour und es hat richtig Laune gemacht   

Der einzige erwähnenswerte Zwischenfall bzw. Defekt war Mikes Gürtel


----------



## Sofax (23. Juni 2005)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> auf der Hinterachse?


ja, HL


----------



## Backwoods (23. Juni 2005)

Hi,

hab vorhin den Bikeparts-Online Newsletter mit einigen sonderangeboten bekommen per email

wer den haben will, mail an mich ich leit den dan weiter.

irgendjemand hat doch laufräder gesucht? sind einige sun rims dabei!

bin am wochenende aufm volleyballtunier 

bis demnächst


----------



## sms (24. Juni 2005)

Hey ihr teilzeitinvaliden Volleyball spielenden Sonntagsfahrer,
wer macht Vorschläge fürs Wochenende?


----------



## zerg10 (24. Juni 2005)

Mein Vorschlag: Sonntagvormittag, lustiges Einrollen auf den üblichen Trails ...


----------



## de_reu (24. Juni 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Vorschlag: Sonntagvormittag, lustiges Einrollen auf den üblichen Trails ...



Moin mal wieder !

Ich hätte Sa. Zeit und Bock; nicht unbedingt zu früh!?
entweder auf ne Bahn, oder Tails around S!?

So. mal seh´n...

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (24. Juni 2005)

Liebes Stinkytagebuch, es ist Freitag, der 24. Juni 2005. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Nein, nicht was du denkst, das schöne neue Schaltwerk ist immer noch ganz und schalten tut es auch.   
Heute hat dein Herrchen etwas ganz anderes mit dir gemacht.
Du must jetzt ganz tapfer sein bei dem was dir dein Herrchen heute vorgeworfen hat.
Er meinte nämlich du bist langsam zu fett und zu schwer geworden, und weil der nette Internetzshop um die Ecke sowieso geliefert hatte, gab es zu dem Schaltwerk auch ein Satz dicker Ohren, äh Reifen  .
Nun musste also der tonnenschwere weise Tiger der elleganten molligen Bettina weichen. 
Jetzt kann die Tour am Wochenende also kommen und dein Herrchen muss danach nicht unterm Sauerstoffzelt wiederbelebt werden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hier ich habe dir gleich mal ein schönes Bild dazu gemalt 



Du darfst es sogar mit dem Finger anfassen, dann wird es gaaaanz groß. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bleibt nun zu hoffen, dass Bettina einen echten durchschlagenden Erfolg bringt, bzw. eigentlich nicht, ach, du weist schon was ich meine.
Auf dem Hof bist du schonmal ganz gut rumgerollt, ob dir rüstige Bettina auch im harten Einsatz stand hält werde ich dir später berichten bis dahin tschüss liebes Stinkytagebuch


----------



## Onkel R (24. Juni 2005)

@schwandalein  cooles tuning aber die stinkies fahren auch mit minions berg hoch *G* der reiter muss nur ordenlich sporen geben  

Aber lass mich mal wissen wenn du mal ne testrunde am WE drehst würde da mal mitrollen  

achso dann muss ich ja jetzt auch auf 'light' bereifung umsteigen!  

Greetz Rene


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Juni 2005)

Gibt es für morgen konkrete Vorschläge und eine Uhrzeit?


----------



## dangerousD (25. Juni 2005)

Mein konkreter Vorschlag für morgen:

*ab 10 Uhr Markgröningen!!! *Ich bin auf jeden Fall da... vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand, der mit mir über die BMX-Bahn rollt oder die Dirts rockt.

Werde wohl so bis zwölf da sein, danach wird's eh recht heiß. Also, man sieht sich vielleicht morgen! Ansonsten: nächstes WE in Todtnau? Post im Ausflux-Thread folgt


----------



## 773H (25. Juni 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Vorschlag: Sonntagvormittag, lustiges Einrollen auf den üblichen Trails ...



Also je nachdem wie spät es heute auf dem Altstadtfest in WN bzw. wie früh es morgen losgeht wäre ich dabei bei einer kleinen Tour (sofern diese mit dem Rad und nicht mit der Bahn gemacht wird    )


----------



## sms (25. Juni 2005)

Mein konkreter Vorschlag für morgen:
Der Zerg holt mich um 13:00 uhr zuhause ab,
dann radeln wir zur Stadtmitte, fahren dann mit der S-Bahn zur Uni,
suchen den Steppi heim, (also etwa 14:00 uhr)
dort hat sich dann auch der Onkel und der 773H eingefunden und dann diskutieren wir die Sache aus, wo wir fahren wollen.   
Was meint ihr?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Juni 2005)

Ok. Bin dann 14:00 Uhr Startklar.


----------



## sms (26. Juni 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Der Zerg holt mich um 13:00 uhr zuhause ab,


Den hab ich gerade angerufen:
Zitat Zerg:
"Was, es regnet gleich, oder es sieht so aus, als könnte es bald regnen, ich fahre nicht wenn es regnet!" 
 ----> HAAAALLLOOO <-------   
"schau mal aus dem Fenster raus"
-> das hab ich gemacht. Ich raus auf den Balkon; blick nach oben, Blick nach links, -> zu Zergs Wohnung sind es etwa 3-Km Luftlinie.
(Die Sonne brennt, ich schwitze und gehe kopfschüttelnd in die Wohnung zurück) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Es bleibt bei 14:00 uhr Steppi!


----------



## 773H (26. Juni 2005)

shit, bei mir klappt es nicht. Ich muss um 16.00 Uhr bei den Schwiegereltern zum Kaffee sein   . 

Dann fahr ich eben mit dem Fahrrad da hin, trotz Regen-Wetter (Gruß an den Zerg   )
Wenn die mich schon von ne Tour abhalten wollen, dann müssen sie mich eben verschwitzt ertragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (26. Juni 2005)

O.k.,
schiegereltern lasse ich gelten.....

Also,
ich bin dann offline. (Will hier noch ein paar Trails abklappern)
Onkel, falls du noch fragen hast, meine Nummer hast du.

Steppi, ich verlass mich auf dich


----------



## driver79 (26. Juni 2005)

grüße aus leogang


----------



## zerg10 (27. Juni 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Mein konkreter Vorschlag für morgen:
> Der Zerg holt mich um 13:00 uhr zuhause ab,
> dann radeln wir zur Stadtmitte, fahren dann mit der S-Bahn zur Uni,
> suchen den Steppi heim, (also etwa 14:00 uhr)
> ...



Nett von dir, dass Du versuchst für mich mitzudenken, aber wenn ich vormittag schreibe, meine ich nicht den studentischen Vormittag (ab 13:00   ).


----------



## sms (27. Juni 2005)

Liebes Stinkytagebuch, es ist Montag, der 27. Juni 2005. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Morgen wäre das SRAM Schaltwerk eine Woche alt geworden.
Ein besonderer Tag, den man richtig hätte feiern können.   
Was macht dieses Schaltwerk? 
Überlegt sich 1 Tag vor dem großen Jubiläum vor Freude in 1000 Teile zu zerspringen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Verdammtest Stinkytagebuch ich hab so langsam echt kein Bock mehr auf diese Schei$e


----------



## zerg10 (28. Juni 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Liebes Stinkytagebuch, es ist Montag, der 27. Juni 2005.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wird 'ne teure Saison. Wenn Du willst, schicke ich Dir mal die Original-SRAm Anleitung und leih' Dir beim nächsten Mal meinen Drehmomentschlüssel.
Oder haste das Schaltwerk an 'nem Fels abgefräst ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Juni 2005)

Was macht der Mann bloß  

Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass die Kette zu kurz war.
Ansonsten bleibt zu hoffen, dass Du das Schaltwerk bei nem Händler und nicht im Netz gekauft hast. Dann bringstes einfach hin. Sonst wird es langwierig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (28. Juni 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Liebes Stinkytagebuch, es ist Montag, der 27. Juni 2005.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie zerlegst du denn die ganzen schaltwerke immer so schnell? schaltwerk(ob shimano oder sram oder sachs) waren bei mir bis jetzt die eher stressfreien ausnahmen an den bikes...
bei deinem verschleiß würde sich ja die rohloff nabe so langsam rechnen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Juni 2005)

Bin morgen gegen 16:50 am FK unterwegs. 

Mal wieder Dürrbach fahren und dann zur Kante rüber.
Vorrausgesetzt, es gibt keine Gewitter morgen. Zerg kommt evtl. auch mit.
Also falls noch jemand Bock hat sehen wir uns dort.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Juni 2005)

Wird doch nix.


----------



## sms (29. Juni 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Wird doch nix.


Wolltest du nicht folgendes wissen?

DAS FEST


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Juni 2005)

@Schwandalein

Stimmt. DAnke


----------



## dangerousD (30. Juni 2005)

@koni

Hey, da war ja gar kein "olé olé"... kommt das noch? Oder bist Du noch im Vollrausch?    :kotz:


----------



## Koeni (30. Juni 2005)

@DD
Ich bin immernoch voll. Heute morgen mit der ersten s-Bahn heim(gestern war Abschlussfeier)und ich bin froh, wenn ich heute alles drin behalten kann  .
Wegen fahren am We meld ich mich mal. Mit der DH-Schüssel wird's aber noch nix, hab noch kein Laufrad.Ausserdem ist am Freitag noch ne dicke Party  


Ach so, warte kurz....

OleOle


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Juni 2005)

DAnn gratulier ich mal.


----------



## dangerousD (30. Juni 2005)

@koni

Na dann: HAPPY ABI!  

Wegen WE: kein Problem, Dreckspringen macht mir im Moment auch mächtig Spaß  Obwohl ich gestern im Regen stand...


----------



## Koeni (30. Juni 2005)

Danke Danke

Und weil mir gerade langweilig war, hab ich mal den schönen neuen Rahmen geknippst, mit dem Chris und ich jetzt unterwegs sind. Schönes Abi-Geschenk, oder?  (hab ich mir aber selbst geschenkt  )








@dangerousD

Zieh dich warm an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (30. Juni 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Danke
> 
> Und weil mir gerade langweilig war, hab ich mal den schönen neuen Rahmen geknippst, mit dem Chris und ich jetzt unterwegs sind. Schönes Abi-Geschenk, oder?  (hab ich mir aber selbst geschenkt  )
> 
> ...



Erstmal den hier für's Abi   und dann den für den Rahmen   und noch einen für den zukünftigen Teamfahrer   
Wie willste den denn aufbauen ? Stinky ausschlachten ?


----------



## Koeni (30. Juni 2005)

@zerg
Vorsicht, ich bin nicht in Genios Team!! Hab aber einen sehr guten Preis bekommen. Vielleicht will er mich ja dann nächstes Jahr, wenn ich seine ganzen Teamfahrer versägt hab(gell Chris)  .

Noch mal danke an Genio


----------



## GS Collezione (30. Juni 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

da kann man ja nur gratulieren   und einen drauf  
Die Nabe bekommst nächste Woche so am Mittwoch.  

Hey Matthias,

was is den jetzt mit der Ride?
Meld Dich doch mal!


----------



## zerg10 (30. Juni 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> Vorsicht, ich bin nicht in Genios Team!! Hab aber einen sehr guten Preis bekommen. Vielleicht will er mich ja dann nächstes Jahr, wenn ich seine ganzen Teamfahrer versägt hab(gell Chris)  .
> 
> Noch mal danke an Genio



Achso, dann eben einen    für den guten Preis. Allerdings vermisse ich an dem Rahmen die ISCG-Aufnahme u. die Bremsmomentabstützung   

@Genio
Sorry, das mit der Ride wird leider nix, obwohl der Preis klasse war.


----------



## GS Collezione (30. Juni 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Achso, dann eben einen    für den guten Preis. Allerdings vermisse ich an dem Rahmen die ISCG-Aufnahme u. die Bremsmomentabstützung
> 
> @Genio
> Sorry, das mit der Ride wird leider nix, obwohl der Preis klasse war.



Ja eine ISCG Aufnahme fehlt, denke aber die kommt beim 06er Rahmen.   
Und die BMA gibts als Extra Zubehör.

Greetz


----------



## torte (30. Juni 2005)

Klingelingeling

ich bin wieder gewillt und in der Lage zu biken   

Also wo wird gerollt am WE ? Die heimischen Trails, Bikepark oder oder oder ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Juli 2005)

Der Rahmen ist  
Bin mal gespannt was Ihr vom Fahrverhalten so haltet.


----------



## fmo (1. Juli 2005)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> Klingelingeling
> 
> ich bin wieder gewillt und in der Lage zu biken
> 
> Also wo wird gerollt am WE ? Die heimischen Trails, Bikepark oder oder oder ?



Hallöle,
bin bisher mehr Mitleser als Schreiber hier im Forum.
Wir fahren morgen nach Bad Wildbad (3 Leute), Wetter sollte mitspielen, sind so ab 10:00 vor Ort. Ich bin mit einem oliven Gemini 900 unterwegs. Bzw. mit einem schwarzen Defender mit Stuttgarter Kennzeichen - aber das nur auf dem Parkplatz.
Obwohl, wenns regnet...   

Gruss, Frank


----------



## sms (1. Juli 2005)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> Klingelingeling
> 
> ich bin wieder gewillt und in der Lage zu biken
> 
> Also wo wird gerollt am WE ? Die heimischen Trails, Bikepark oder oder oder ?


Hi Torte 

siehe Schaltwerksprobleme weiter oben (Beitrag #7340 )  
-> sieht schlecht aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (1. Juli 2005)

@koni

Was heißt hier warm anziehen? Sieh erst mal zu, daß Du heil und ohne Platten den Berg runter kommst   Spaß... 

Apropos: da werden wir in Zukunft wohl richtig viel Spaß haben.  Auch ohne ISCG und BMA... so eine Abstützung ist eh nur was für Weicheier und Technik-Fetischisten (nix für ungut, Matze - kleiner Scherz am Rande   ) Chris Porter von Mojo Suspension sagt: Gewicht nach hinten, dann stempelt auch nix. Klingt logisch, is' auch so. Word!

Und am WE gehe ich Dreckspringen in Markgröningen (@ torte). Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Bock auf sowas


----------



## flower power (1. Juli 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Und am WE gehe ich Dreckspringen in Markgröningen (@ torte). Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Bock auf sowas



Das ist ja bei mir in der Nähe


----------



## torte (1. Juli 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Torte
> 
> siehe Schaltwerksprobleme weiter oben (Beitrag #7340 )
> -> sieht schlecht aus



Schnickschnack, ab in den Laden, WIEDER ein neues gekauft (evtl. noch 2 oder 3 für den "Notfall"    *duck*), mit Tape ans Rad gekleistert und schon bist bereit für nen Nachmittag in WB    

Freiwillige für nen Nachmittag WB treten vor !


----------



## de_reu (1. Juli 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Und am WE gehe ich Dreckspringen in Markgröningen (@ torte). Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Bock auf sowas



Hab z.Z. kein Auto muss mal kucken; Zacke rauf und rund um S oder so fänd´ ich besser!??

Hat vielleicht jemand Bock?


----------



## sms (1. Juli 2005)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> Nachmittag in WB


Wildbad????,
dort, wo vorletztes Mal das Schwandalein geheult hat, weil sein *vorvorletztes* Schaltwerk samt Schaltauge kaputt   gegangen ist?
Nein, dafür hab ich keinen Spritt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 .
.
.
.
Ich bräuchte mal Ideen für eine stabile Lösung


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (2. Juli 2005)

Hallole zusammen, 

wollte mich auch kurz von der Free-Raid aus 2 Alpes zurückmelden. War echt giga, was die an Strecken haben ist echt unglaublich, da kannst 3 Tage fahren und findest immer wieder neue Strecken.
Wer also mal dort in der Gegend ist, ich kann es nur empfehlen (und Liftkarte 16 Euro für einen Tag).
Stürze hat es auch keine heftigen gegeben und weil das ja nicht alles sein kann, hab ich mir halt ne schöne eitrige Mandelentzündung mitgenommen.

Falle also dieses WE aus.

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (2. Juli 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> .
> Ich bräuchte mal Ideen für eine stabile Lösung



Wie wäre es denn mit ner Rohloff???

ra.


----------



## torte (2. Juli 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Wildbad????,
> Nein, dafür hab ich keinen Spritt




Und wenn ICH fahre ?   

Zur Not bin ich auch für ne schicke Tour hier in der Gegend zu haben. (aber halt eher cc orientiert)

Also ? Irgendwer muss doch biken wollen heute


----------



## Koeni (2. Juli 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @koni
> 
> Was heißt hier warm anziehen? Sieh erst mal zu, daß Du heil und ohne Platten den Berg runter kommst   Spaß...
> 
> Apropos: da werden wir in Zukunft wohl richtig viel Spaß haben.  Auch ohne ISCG und BMA... so eine Abstützung ist eh nur was für Weicheier und Technik-Fetischisten



Mein größtes Problem momentan ist, dass ich nirgends die schei$ Speichenlänge herkrieg um mein Hinterrad zu bauen. Die Nabe hat irgendwie noch nie jemand verbaut  .Jetzt muss ich mir nen riesen Stress geben und alles selber ausmessen, und eigentlich will ich bis nächstes We fertig sein


----------



## Backwoods (2. Juli 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Mein größtes Problem momentan ist, dass ich nirgends die schei$ Speichenlänge herkrieg um mein Hinterrad zu bauen. Die Nabe hat irgendwie noch nie jemand verbaut  .Jetzt muss ich mir nen riesen Stress geben und alles selber ausmessen, und eigentlich will ich bis nächstes We fertig sein



Bei Whizz Wheels geht auch nix?


bin leider dieses WE schon wieder nciht im ländle sondern auf ner party hinter frankfurt mit vielen alten freunden ein paar  (zuviel  ) trinken. das bike lass ich lieber gleich hier.

am 16., also in 2 wochen bin ich dann direkt in good old darmstadt auf ner party und nehm das schwere gerät mit um mal wieder die strecken unterhalb besagter burg zu checken - falls jemand intersse hat hinzukommen


----------



## Onkel R (2. Juli 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Wildbad????,
> dort, wo vorletztes Mal das Schwandalein geheult hat, weil sein *vorvorletztes* Schaltwerk samt Schaltauge kaputt   gegangen ist?
> Nein, dafür hab ich keinen Spritt
> 
> ...



wie wärs mit nem singlespeedstinky    

wie schauts bei dir oder generell mit ner kleinen stinky CC runde aus?


----------



## Koeni (2. Juli 2005)

@Backwoods
Whizz-wheels hat den Speichenrechner von DT-Swiss und die haben die Nabe nicht drin und wissen die Maße auch nicht.

@Onkel
Ich geh vielleicht nachher ne Runde fahren, allerdings hab ich gerade nur'n Hardtail. Und Kondition hab ich auch keine mehr(nur Muckis vom DH-fahrn).Wo willst du denn?


----------



## Onkel R (2. Juli 2005)

ähm macht nix fährt doch au und wippt nich*GGGG* aber geh jetzt ins studio und ne runde auf dem schwinn singlespeeder drehen..*G* aber morgen könntmer irgendwo um stuggi rum


----------



## GS Collezione (2. Juli 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Backwoods
> Whizz-wheels hat den Speichenrechner von DT-Swiss und die haben die Nabe nicht drin und wissen die Maße auch nicht.
> 
> @Onkel
> Ich geh vielleicht nachher ne Runde fahren, allerdings hab ich gerade nur'n Hardtail. Und Kondition hab ich auch keine mehr(nur Muckis vom DH-fahrn).Wo willst du denn?



Sorry Koni,

hätte ich Dir gleich sagen können mit der Nabe.
Das beste ist, wie auch schon mal vorgeschlagen, die Nabe mit der Teamfelge zu nehmen.
Dann kannst Du zumindest das Alte Laufrad komplett verkaufen   
Vom Preis her ist das sogar besser   , den du hast dann ein komplett neues HR.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Koeni (2. Juli 2005)

So, ich war jetzt mal wieder touren an der Solitude/Vaihingen etc.. Hat doch tatsächlich Spaß gemacht  . Nur die Kondition halt.... Aber irgendwie muss der Bauch ja wieder weg, der vom vielen Feiern entstanden ist.

@Genio
Ich meld mich mal per ICQ


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Juli 2005)

Bin ab morgen bis zum 12. im Urlaub. Dann ist mein Knie auch wieder fit und mein Vorderrad auch. Dann muss der Dämpfer glühen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torte (2. Juli 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich war jetzt mal wieder touren an der Solitude/Vaihingen etc.. Hat doch tatsächlich Spaß gemacht  . Nur die Kondition halt.... Aber irgendwie muss der Bauch ja wieder weg, der vom vielen Feiern entstanden ist.




Ja sag doch bescheid   

Nu waren wir beide alleine unterwegs   

So, noch ein Lacher zum WE:

Ich hatte mein Stumpjumper wegen der ausgeschlagenen Hülse zum richten. Habs am Do. abgeholt und heute wollte ich wieder damit fahren....
Ich fahr los, will die Einstellung des Däpfers hinten verstellen...und greif is nichst    Die haben den Dämpfer falschrum eingebaut    

Der blaue Hebel hier auf dem Bild, steht nun also oben in diesem Dreieck, Rahmen-Dämpfer und ist damit (irgendwie logisch) nich mehr vernünftig zu bewegen.

(Anklicken ums vernünftig angucken zu können)




Ich hab nicht schlecht gestaunt   
nächste Woche mal den Mechaniker dazu befragen.


----------



## dangerousD (2. Juli 2005)

@torte
Den Mechaniker würde ich nicht fragen, sondern schlagen!   Und da sage noch mal einer, der Fachhandel glänzt durch professionelles Personal... schlechte Mitarbeiter sind halt immer noch gut zu finden!  Weißt Du, was da hilft? Selber basteln...  geht inzwischen richtig gut. OK, die Hülsen muß man mit dem richtigen Werkzeug einpressen - aber das wäre auch schon alles, was der Laden machen sollte. Das erspart den Ärger beim nächsten Mal...

@schwandalein

Jo, Singlespeed oder halt Rohloff... notfalls auch Nexus, da haste immerhin acht Gänge, kannst das aber immer noch mit zwei oder drei Blättern vorn kombinieren. Nur als Tipp... 


@all

Ich bin dann morgen so ab 14 Uhr in Markgröningen. Wer Lust hat, kommt vorbei! 

@delf: Notfalls kannst Du auch mit der Bahn nach Ludwigsburg fahren (oder Kornwestheim oder oder oder...) und dann rüber strampeln. Dann biste auch warm...


----------



## de_reu (3. Juli 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> 
> Ich bin dann morgen so ab 14 Uhr in Markgröningen. Wer Lust hat, kommt vorbei!
> 
> @delf: Notfalls kannst Du auch mit der Bahn nach Ludwigsburg fahren (oder Kornwestheim oder oder oder...) und dann rüber strampeln. Dann biste auch warm...




hatte ich auch schon gedacht und nun liecht mein Stadtplan im Auto....
ich werde mal den Routenplaner aktivieren. Hätte ich bloss mein Haro zu "Pimp my Fahrrad geschickt; dann hätte ich jetzt nen Navi dran und nen coolen Bananensattel! CU

BTW: welche S-bahn ist denn am dichtesten am MarkG?


----------



## Onkel R (3. Juli 2005)

de_reu schrieb:
			
		

> BTW: welche S-bahn ist denn am dichtesten am MarkG?


 
S 4 Richtung Marbach haltestelle Favoritepark von dort aus biste dann in ca 20 min  an der bahn  in MG 
Tipp: kanst auch bis LB hauptbahnhof fahren (S4 ri. marbach) und von dort aus mit dem bus nach MG *Schulzentrum* ... mehr unter www.vvs.de 
aber mit dem bike biste schneller da!   

@all: heute jemand bock auf  ne solitude oder sonstwo- runde?


----------



## sms (3. Juli 2005)

Onkel R schrieb:
			
		

> @all: heute jemand bock auf  ne solitude oder sonstwo- runde?


Was hälts du von Stelle? Ich würde mit meinem Scotty kommen.
Weils Stinky ja stinkt!!

EDIT:
Nach kurzem Telefonat mit ONKEL:
Treffpunkt Fernsehturm. Uhrzeit ca. 15Uhr.
Meld mich, wenn ich mehr weis.


----------



## sms (3. Juli 2005)

Also, 15:45 U7-Haltestelle Fernsehturm!
Onkel R, und ich, wer sonst noch lust hat, soll kommen!!!
Bis denne


----------



## Onkel R (3. Juli 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Was hälts du von Stelle? Ich würde mit meinem Scotty kommen.
> Weils Stinky ja stinkt!!



Des stinkt nich das braucht nur zu viele schaltwerke pro km!  du solltest mal die schaltwerkseinzugdüsen besser einstellen dann brauchts bestimmt weniger    spass bei seite schreib mir mal obs tatsächlich an der zugverlegung lag..bis  zu nächsten altherren StinkyCC- runde!


----------



## sms (3. Juli 2005)

Onkel R schrieb:
			
		

> Des stinkt nich das braucht nur zu viele schaltwerke pro km!  du solltest mal die schaltwerkseinzugdüsen besser einstellen dann brauchts bestimmt weniger    spass bei seite schreib mir mal obs tatsächlich an der zugverlegung lag..bis  zu nächsten altherren StinkyCC- runde!


Mach ich,
bin nebenbei nochmal meine Brille finden gegangen.... hab sie auch, leider aber fehlt ein Glass.... warscheinlich bis du drübergefahren...


----------



## zerg10 (4. Juli 2005)

@Floater
Und, wie ist es in Roth gelaufen (,geschwommen u. geradelt) ?

@Driver
Saubere Leistung   , die Zeit muß ich im Sommerurlaub knacken    Wo ist der Iwan gelandet ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (4. Juli 2005)

danke.

ivan is ne 3:03 min gefahren. soviel ich weis is er 25ster geworden.

war gutes wetter, sonntag sogar richtig warm. strecke war enger gesteckt wie sonnst beim fahren. konnte meine sonnstige linie nicht überall fahren.


----------



## Vanio (4. Juli 2005)

Hi von mir auch!
Das Rennen hat mir ganz gut gefallen, obwohl ich am Sa. nicht so viel fahren konnte, wie ich wollte - die Warterei unten war ewig. Die Strecke war ja typisch rennmässig eingegrenzt, weswegen man auch seine Gehirnzellen etwas anstrengen sollte. Für Chris und mich ist es ziemlich gut gelaufen  Jeder von uns hat seine Linie getrofen uns sein Tempo gefunden, was gleube ich das wichtigste ist!  
Ich hab gestern die Zeiten mit der DM 2003 verglichen - die selbe strecke, nur jetzt mit paar nassen Stellen mehr. Die Hobbyfahrer waren doppelt soviel und die beste Zeit hat sich um 12 sek verbessert, vomit die verspätung vom besten Hobbyrider im Vergleich zu Klausmann ebenfalss nur 12 sek ist. Klausmann hat sich um 3 sek verbessert, ich um 2. Trotz der besseren Zeit bin ich 13 Plätze nach hinten gerutscht - etwas entmutigend, aber Spass macht es trotzdem! Manche Hobbyfahrer sind ganz schön Profi, aber man kann scheinbar nix tun. ich hoffe, dass ich es auch schafe in Todtnau in 4 Wochen zu fahren  
Björn war gut unterwegs, ist ihm aber beim Finallauf das Pedal abgerissen - wirklich schade!!
Iris hat sich bei jedem Lauf ordentlich auf die Fresse gelegt und das mal 2 mal - man ist die Frau robust!
Andy hat Schnupfen bekommen, daher die Zeit auch nicht so toll.
Björn und ich haben uns Zeit genommen die Profis anzuschauen - DH wie Dual - nur um zu schauen lohnt sich's mitzukommen. Manche gehen abartig ab   
Im Finallauf Dual sind die beiden Typen die ganze Strecke nebeneinander gefahren und haben versucht sich gegenseiteg abzudrengen und das bei vollspeed und fette Anlieger  Onkel Klausmann hat Linien gezogen.... die gibt's gar nicht..     . und das hat er mit Style und Eleganz ohne Ende gemacht!
Bis dann! Ivan


----------



## Koeni (4. Juli 2005)

@Vanio
Wie, warst du letztes Jahr 12ter?

Hat jemand am Wochenende Lust auf Todtnau?(Wenn's Radel fertig wird  )


----------



## Vanio (4. Juli 2005)

@Köni
Vorletztes Jahr war die DM auch da und ich auch, 12. war ich auch.... nicht zu erwarten wa!??!ß Weniger Style, mehr Bodenkontakt   
mach die MAschine fertig und lass uns in 4 Wochen in Todtnau rennen fahren!
Cu! Ivan


----------



## torte (4. Juli 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand am Wochenende Lust auf Todtnau?(Wenn's Radel fertig wird  )




Es besteht starkes Interesse    kanns aber noch nicht sicher sagen obs auch möglich ist.


----------



## Koeni (4. Juli 2005)

Vanio schrieb:
			
		

> @Köni
> Vorletztes Jahr war die DM auch da und ich auch, 12. war ich auch.... nicht zu erwarten wa!??!ß Weniger Style, mehr Bodenkontakt
> mach die MAschine fertig und lass uns in 4 Wochen in Todtnau rennen fahren!
> Cu! Ivan



IvanIvan. Ich würd ja gern, aber da bin ich schon in Frankreich und flitz wie bekloppt die geilen DHs runter  

@torte
Du fährst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (4. Juli 2005)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> Es besteht starkes Interesse    kanns aber noch nicht sicher sagen obs auch möglich ist.


Depents an Schaltwerklieferung+Montieren.... sollte also gehen   
@torte , da Koni seine Schüssel eh nicht zusammenbeschraubt kriegt musst du mich fahren.


----------



## Vanio (4. Juli 2005)

@Köni
Ah ja, stimmt! Du hast auch einen haufen Zeit! ich gönne es dir! Ist die Schule fertig? Wann ist die neue MAschine fertig?


----------



## Koeni (5. Juli 2005)

@Vanio
Ich müsste es so Donnerstag oder Freitag fertig haben. Wenn's gut läuft, bekomm ich am Mittwoch die letzten Teile


----------



## Koeni (5. Juli 2005)

Todtnau wird definitiv nix!!!
Berücksichtigt mich also nicht bei eventuellen Fahrgemeinschaften


----------



## zerg10 (5. Juli 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Todtnau wird definitiv nix!!!
> Berücksichtigt mich also nicht bei eventuellen Fahrgemeinschaften



Was fehlt denn noch ? In meiner Bastelkiste hab' ich noch ein Gigapipe 113/78, 'ne Truvativ Sattelstütze (31,6mm) und 'nen Deore Schaltwerk inkl. Shifter. Aber ist wohl eher was für'n Schwandalein


----------



## driver79 (5. Juli 2005)

der hat glaub ich alle teile nur das wichtigste nicht (mehr)  .


----------



## boerni (6. Juli 2005)

hi 
hab hier mal ein paar fotos gefunden. sind vom wochende. war allerdings sehr lustig.


----------



## MoreFun34 (6. Juli 2005)

Hi zusammen,

lese schon ne ganze Weile still hier mit.

Komme aus Bonlanden auf den Fildern und würd mich gerne hin und wieder an ein paar Leute mit anhängen um mein Bike etwas spazieren zu führen ...

Weiß nicht, ob ich bei Euch mit nem Hardtailbike oder auch aus Konditionsgründen ganz richtig bin, würd mich aber trotzdem über Antwort freuen !

Erstmal nen schönen Nachmittag und hoffentlich bald wieder mehr Sonne zum biken.

Matthias


----------



## zerg10 (6. Juli 2005)

MoreFun34 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi zusammen,
> 
> lese schon ne ganze Weile still hier mit.
> 
> ...



Tach Herr Nachbar u. Namensvetter,

einfach mal einen auf einen Termin warten u. mitfahren. Und wie jedes Mal der Standardspruch:

"Wir nehmen jeden mit, egal welches Bike oder wie schnell/langsam sie oder er fährt, Hauptsache Helm auf dem Kopf und Spaß dabei."

Gruß,
Zerg / Matthias


----------



## MoreFun34 (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo Zerg,

danke für das Angebot ! Ungefähr auf so'ne Antwort hab ich ja gehofft   

Werde da gerne und kurzfristig drauf zurück kommen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (7. Juli 2005)

Wer fährt denn eigentlich alles in Rittershausen mit ?


----------



## Vanio (7. Juli 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Wer fährt denn eigentlich alles in Rittershausen mit ?



Mir sind Chris, Iris und ANdy bekannt, Genio vielleicht auch, aber ich nicht   - muss lernen


----------



## Koeni (7. Juli 2005)

Muss noch überlegen.

Björn ??


----------



## Onkel R (7. Juli 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Mach ich,
> bin nebenbei nochmal meine Brille finden gegangen.... hab sie auch, leider aber fehlt ein Glass.... warscheinlich bis du drübergefahren...


wenn ich drübergefahren währe dann hättest du die nicht mehr gefunden  
Wie schauts denn aus mit dem aktuellem stinkytagebuch?


----------



## driver79 (7. Juli 2005)

werd auf jeden fall nach ritterhausen fahren


----------



## sms (7. Juli 2005)

Onkel R schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich drübergefahren währe dann hättest du die nicht mehr gefunden
> Wie schauts denn aus mit dem aktuellem stinkytagebuch?


Schaut folgendermassen aus.

Gestern habe ich statt dem Packet auf meiner Treppe (ich schreib immer drauf, dass der Postbote doch überall Klingeln soll, weil meine Nachbarn nett sind    ) nur diesen blöden roten Abholschein im Briefkasten gefunden.
Heute war ich den ganzen Tag in Paris.
-> Morgen wird geschraubt.
Dann wird gefahren!!

-> Wie sind denn nun die Wochenendpläne?
@Torte? Was geht?
@Onkel R  Im Internet (bei konaworld) habe ich bei jeder "Stinkyvariante" (also Stinky, Stab und Coiler ) eine andere Version der Zugverlegung entdeckt?????     aber keine so wie die bei mir.


----------



## torte (7. Juli 2005)

Öhm. also ich würde am WE sehr gerne in einen Park.

Bekomme aber erst morgen gesagt ob ich kann und ob ich ein Auto hab


----------



## boerni (7. Juli 2005)

also rittershausen wird bei mir nix. aber todtnau zum kob werd ich auf jeden fall fahren.


----------



## Floater (7. Juli 2005)

...sooooo nach langer zeit wieder mal eine meldung von mir:
roth fing eigentlich ganz geil an: bestzeit(persönlich naddürlich) beim schwimmen; bestzeit beim radfahren(nachdem ich nach 90 km 32er schnitt auf dem tacho stehen hatte hab ich mich runtergebremst) dann komisches gefühl im magen (dank powerbar rasberry cream  ) dann klos im magen dann kam das laufen dann war irgendwann nur noch sportliches gehen drin und bei laufkilometer 34(also ganze 8km vor dem ziel) war ich froh, daß ich es noch auf den nächsten grenzstein zum hinsetzten geschafft habe  dann kam die bootsfahrt zum nächsten krankenwagen und dort meinte der arzt, daß ich ganz schön ausgetrocknet sei (hatte dann auch probleme noch ne vene für die infusion zu finden) nach 1 1/2 litern infusion wars mir dann auch nicht mehr ganz so schwindelig
also nächstes jahr dann halt erst zum 3. mal finishen, und dann ganz bestimmt nur noch mit altbewärten powerbarsorten...
ach ja, hab ich auch schon den inzwischen eiternden sonnenbrand auf meinem rücken erwähnt? spocht ist doch was tolles!

*@koni:* 

wenn du die speichenlänge noch nicht weißt:
smoliks antwort auf alles 

und ansonsten herzlichen zum abi und zu dem neuen bike, du sau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (7. Juli 2005)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> Öhm. also ich würde am WE sehr gerne in einen Park.
> 
> Bekomme aber erst morgen gesagt ob ich kann und ob ich ein Auto hab



HI,

bin am WE auf alle fälle mal wieder im ländle und hab auch einen tag zeit zum biken. entwerder hier im wald oder wildbad. hab keine lust wie die letzten 2 WE wieder auf der autobahn zu sein. das hab ich nähmlich ein WE drauf schon wieder.

@all: bin gerade kaum online, da dsl modem nach gewitter kaputt. hat jemand durch einen anbieter wechsel eins zuviel oder ist ab morgen 2 wochen im urlaub und kann mir eins leihen/verkaufen? garantie ist nicht, da fast 3 jahre alt.


----------



## zerg10 (8. Juli 2005)

Hat einer noch zufällig einen kurzen schwarzen Vorbau mit 25,4mm Klemmung 'rumliegen und will mir den verkaufen ?


----------



## Koeni (8. Juli 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> und ansonsten herzlichen zum abi und zu dem neuen bike, du sau!



Danke danke. Heute abend oder morgen mittag kommt das erste Bild vom aufgebauten Rad, lass dich überraschen  .

Was du da durchgezogen hast ist aber auch nicht schlecht, ob angekommen oder nicht, Respekt 

@zerg
ich hab nur den Vorbau vom Stinky, ich glaub der ist 70 lang, also nich so richtig kurz


----------



## torte (8. Juli 2005)

So, was is nu am WE ?

Wer will morgen nach Todnau oder WB ? Ich bin dabei    oder lieber So. ?


----------



## zerg10 (8. Juli 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> ich hab nur den Vorbau vom Stinky, ich glaub der ist 70 lang, also nich so richtig kurz



Könnte als Übergang reichen, zumindest bis ich irgendjemanden finde, der weiss, wo es den integrierten Vorbau für die Boxxer gibt   
Achso, und dann hab' ich noch was rundes für Dich ...


----------



## torte (8. Juli 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Achso, und dann hab' ich noch was rundes für Dich ...




Und für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (8. Juli 2005)

@zerg
Sehr gut. Das Runde nehm ich gern.

Du bekommst den Vorbau und ich das 42er Blatt  .

Gleich kommt ein Pornofahrrad. Ein bischen übertrieben vielleicht, aber ich find's guad.(Muss noch kurz Bilder machen)


----------



## Backwoods (8. Juli 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Achso, und dann hab' ich noch was rundes für Dich ...



aahh, da fehlt mir auch noch was


----------



## Koeni (8. Juli 2005)

So, das mit der Gabel musste sein  , leider hab ich den Ton nicht ganz getroffen.












Ganz fertig isses noch nicht. Noch Bremse entlüften, Bremsscheibe hinten drauf, Dämpfer umdrehen und vielleicht neue Decals auf die Gabel


----------



## Backwoods (8. Juli 2005)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> So, was is nu am WE ?
> 
> Wer will morgen nach Todnau oder WB ? Ich bin dabei    oder lieber So. ?



todtnau ist mir eh zu weit, bin nächstes WE schon wieder auf der autobahn!

WB morgen ist ungünstig. die tour de france geht von PF glaube ich über calmbach nach..... aslo jede menge verkehr und stau und ab 0900 gesperrte strassen.

evtl So. ausserdem ham morgen die geschäfte offen


----------



## torte (8. Juli 2005)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> todtnau ist mir eh zu weit, bin nächstes WE schon wieder auf der autobahn!
> 
> WB morgen ist ungünstig. die tour de france geht von PF glaube ich über calmbach nach..... aslo jede menge verkehr und stau und ab 0900 gesperrte strassen.
> 
> evtl So. ausserdem ham morgen die geschäfte offen



Ach Mist... schon wieder die Tour    Es war heute schon so ne Sache aus Karlsruhe raus zu kommen nach Feierabend    Die Strecke ging 100m entfernt am Büro vorbei... alles abgesperrt, überall Stau.... echt supi


----------



## sms (8. Juli 2005)

olla,
morgen Totdnau fänd ich nicht so gut... morgen will ich erstmal ausschlafen..   

Sonntag wäre das aber drin.. würdest du Sonntag fahren, torte?


----------



## sms (8. Juli 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> So, das mit der Gabel musste sein  , leider hab ich den Ton nicht ganz getroffen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chic


----------



## torte (8. Juli 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> olla,
> morgen Totdnau fänd ich nicht so gut... morgen will ich erstmal ausschlafen..
> 
> Sonntag wäre das aber drin.. würdest du Sonntag fahren, torte?



Ausschlafen muss ich auch mal, So. ist also ok   

Bin gerade mit Koni am planen (er is noch nich sicher ober er mit kann) wie wir 3 Räder in den Golf bekommen. hat einer nen Heckträger oder nen grossen Hammer


----------



## flower power (8. Juli 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

>



Der Rahmen ist doppelt so teuer wie mein komplettes bike...


----------



## zerg10 (9. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

zuerst mal die Bitte, dass mir jeder, der noch was rundes bekommt, mir 'ne PM schreibt, welche er braucht.  

Todtnau wäre schön, mir sitzt allerdings der Albstadt-Marathon nächste Woche im Nacken, daher würde ich gerne mrgen 'ne Tour fahren. Jemand dabei ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (9. Juli 2005)

@Koni: Geeeil! Darf ich mal fahren? Ab 1. Augustwoche sind zumindest mal die Nägel wieder entfernt....
Gruß Kai


----------



## Backwoods (9. Juli 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> zuerst mal die Bitte, dass mir jeder, der noch was rundes bekommt, mir 'ne PM schreibt, welche er braucht.
> 
> Todtnau wäre schön, mir sitzt allerdings der Albstadt-Marathon nächste Woche im Nacken, daher würde ich gerne mrgen 'ne Tour fahren. Jemand dabei ?




ich wäre morgen dabei! todtnau ist mir aber zu zeitaufwendig. entweder WB oder halt die üblichen trails. 

hatte schonmal überlegt von sifi aus one way zu bekanntem weinberg im nordosten von stuggi zu biken und dann abends das shuttle zu bestellen


----------



## Koeni (9. Juli 2005)

@Backwoods
Da wär ich vielleicht dabei falls ich nicht nach Todtnau fahr'. Aber das Wetter ist halt wieder zum   morgen.

@Kai
Klar darfst du mal fahren. Vielleicht in Markgröningen Dirtjumpen?


----------



## Backwoods (9. Juli 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Backwoods
> Aber das Wetter ist halt wieder zum   morgen.



Über das wetter war ich noch nciht informiert   aber es soll eigentlcih nur im süden regenen - was nciht gerade für todtnau spricht.

vielleicht sind wir hier ja weit genug im norden  

ich werd mihc morgen früh (eher mittag) überraschen lassen


----------



## torte (10. Juli 2005)

Morgen... äh HEUTE    is WB angesagt.

Nachmittags eben, wetter in WB soll passen.

Also wer ist alles dabei ?


----------



## Onkel R (10. Juli 2005)

Hat heute jemand lust auf ne kleine nachmittags- soilitude oder sonswastour?


----------



## Koeni (10. Juli 2005)

Hab jetzt ne Weile rumüberlegt, bleib aber bei meinem Wildbad-Boykott und fahr da nicht hin .

Wenn's Wetter hält geh ich so um zwei entweder zu von Backwoods genanntem Spot, wahrscheinlicher aber nach Hohenhaslach ne Runde Local-DH heizen. Würd mich freuen, wenn noch jemand einsteigen würde 

Ich geh jetzt nochmal kurz in die Heia und schau dann wieder rein


----------



## torte (10. Juli 2005)

Na ganz toll    Regenrisiko in WB 70%   

Das muss ja nu nich sein  :kotz:


----------



## Backwoods (10. Juli 2005)

Moin,

WB macht wohl eher kein sinn.

ich wart jetzt erstmal ab, wie sich das wetter entwickelt. auf dem regenradar vom zdf kann man schön sehen, dass das eine regengebiet gerade nördlich an uns vorbeizieht und das nächste so um 12 hier eintrifft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (10. Juli 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Hab jetzt ne Weile rumüberlegt, bleib aber bei meinem Wildbad-Boykott und fahr da nicht hin .
> 
> Wenn's Wetter hält geh ich so um zwei entweder zu von Backwoods genanntem Spot, wahrscheinlicher aber nach Hohenhaslach ne Runde Local-DH heizen. Würd mich freuen, wenn noch jemand einsteigen würde
> 
> Ich geh jetzt nochmal kurz in die Heia und schau dann wieder rein


Morgääään,
das sehe ich ähnlich.
-> Kein Wildbad

-> Backwoods spot wäre ich bei.  @torte, du auch?
-> @Koni, Hohehhaslach muss du mir erklären, was/wo is das? Hört sich gut an!
Zur info


----------



## Koeni (10. Juli 2005)

Hohenhaslach würde dir bestimmt gefallen, da muss man ganz schön hochtreten  . Ist so grob richtung Vaihingen/Enz.


----------



## Onkel R (10. Juli 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Hohenhaslach würde dir bestimmt gefallen, da muss man ganz schön hochtreten  . Ist so grob richtung Vaihingen/Enz.


@koni/ schwanda wäre auch am start da ich samt bike in LB bin!


----------



## sms (10. Juli 2005)

O.k.
dann machen wir das!

Ich habe dem Onkel R mal die Wegbeschreibung ge-pmt.
Ich werde so um 13:45 Uhr an beschreibenem Parkplatz sein und dann gehts um 14:00Uhr los.


----------



## Koeni (10. Juli 2005)

Alles klar, falls ihr's nicht findet kurz anrufen.

-Hier nieselt's gerade-

Bis dann


----------



## Backwoods (10. Juli 2005)

Hier regnets seid ner stunde leicht.

ich werd die zeit nutzen um hier daheim ein paar dinge zu erledigen und geh heut nciht mehr biken.

werde mal den mittwoch anpeilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (10. Juli 2005)

Juhuu,
war lustig heute.

Hat echt nicht geregnet, war eher zu war.
Nen lustigen Hang hat der Koeni da.
Sein Radel scheint richtig ab zu gehen!   

Ich melde mich mal ab bis Mittwoch.


----------



## Koeni (10. Juli 2005)

Ja, fand's auch lustig, auch wenn das Hochfahren nicht ohne ist.

Wer hat unter der Woche mal Zeit ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Juli 2005)

@Koni

Schick 



Da ich eben wieder gekommen bin und noch Urlaub habe, hab ich Zeit ein wenig nebenher zu biken  
Wenn´s Wetter passt, dann am Donnerstag nach Todtnau.
Gleich mal schauen ob überhaupt auf ist unter der Woche und was die Wettervorhersage macht.


----------



## zerg10 (11. Juli 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich eben wieder gekommen bin und noch Urlaub habe, hab ich Zeit ein wenig nebenher zu biken
> Wenn´s Wetter passt, dann am Donnerstag nach Todtnau.
> Gleich mal schauen ob überhaupt auf ist unter der Woche und was die Wettervorhersage macht.



Mittwoch oder Donnerstag wäre ich glatt dabei, müsste es halt nur rechtzeitig wissen, weil ich dann 'nen Gleittag einreichen muß. Achso, bin dann allerdings ohne Auto, aber mit Heckträger ...


----------



## Koeni (11. Juli 2005)

@zerg&mike
Ich bin da auch dabei


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Juli 2005)

Sehr gut  

Vorschlag:
Da Annett mit will um zu bummeln   ist es am besten das Ihr beiden zusammmen fahrt. Dann sind jeweils 2 im Auto. Passt ja suppi.
Mittwoch oder Donnerstag ist mit egal. Was Euch besser passt.


----------



## zerg10 (11. Juli 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg&mike
> Ich bin da auch dabei



Kannst Du mich mitnehmen ? KB bringt der Mike mit, is' übrigens ein 40er.

Achso, das sagt Wetter.com:


----------



## Koeni (11. Juli 2005)

Okay, also dann am Donnerstag nach Todtnau und ich nehm den zerg mit


----------



## zerg10 (11. Juli 2005)

Perfekt, wann biste bei mir ?


----------



## Floater (11. Juli 2005)

sooo, jetzt hat sich mein rücken in großen lappen geschält und ich wär auch sonst wieder fit!
wenn ich jetzt auch noch mein rad richte wär ich durchaus wieder einsatzbereit.
wär jemand nächste woche unter der woche totdnau dabei (mo-do; ein tag)?
wenn ja wärs geil das jetzt schon zu wissen, daß ich mein arbeiten planen kann.

@tde und alle anderen rr fahrer: herausforderung für den 11 september gesucht? (kann man auch als team fahren dann sinds 11 für einen und 233 für den anderen; wir fahren aber alle komplett)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (11. Juli 2005)

@zerg
so um sieben?


----------



## zerg10 (11. Juli 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> so um sieben?



Alles klar. Findest den WEg noch oder soll ich Dir nochmal die Beschreibung schicken ?


----------



## mantra (11. Juli 2005)

Tach Mädels,

leider schreib ich am Donnerstag noch ne Klausur sonst hätte ich auch Interesse angemeldet! Auf Freitag habt Ihr keine Lust?

@Jörg: Nächste Woche nach Todtnau wäre auch ein Ding. Ich glaub, da kannst Du mit mir rechnen! Der Björn wäre bestimmt auch dafür zu begeistern wenn er mal nicht arbeiten muss.

Gruß Robert


----------



## Koeni (11. Juli 2005)

@zerg
Schick vorsichtshalber mal noch ne Wegbeschreibung


----------



## steppenwolf79 (11. Juli 2005)

@Steppi, Zerg usw.

Hi Ihr, 

startet am Mittwoch eventuell die übliche Mittwochsrunde??
Wäre wieder am start   

Greez


----------



## Floater (11. Juli 2005)

steppenwolf79 schrieb:
			
		

> @Steppi, Zerg usw.
> 
> Hi Ihr,
> 
> ...




DITO!


----------



## zerg10 (11. Juli 2005)

Ja, wäre auch dabei. Mittwoch um 16:30 beim Mike bzw. an der Parabolschüssel ? Würde die gleiche Runde wie vorletzte Woche vorschlagen (Unitrail, Botnang, Steinbruch, usw.)


----------



## driver79 (11. Juli 2005)

kleiner wetterbericht für alle daheimgebliebenen:

todtnau am samstag: bewölkt und nur ein etwa halbstündiger regenschauer

wildbad am sonntag: schön, ab 18:00 uhr regen.

kleiner fahrbericht zum morewood izimu:

fährt sich fast wies orange. richtig gut.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Juli 2005)

Wegen Mittwoch, kann ich noch nicht richtig zusagen.

Aber Ihr kennt ja den Weg zur Not.
Werde versuchen dabei sein zu können.

@driver
Sieht ja auch so aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Juli 2005)

Ok, Mitwoch geht klar


----------



## torte (11. Juli 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... wenn ihr alle schon unter der Woche nach TD geht dann wirds am WE ja sicher nix ?   

Ich will auch nach TD     

Würde noch jemand gehne (zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft) oder habt ihr noch Platz auf dem Dach ?


----------



## Onkel R (11. Juli 2005)

also nächste woche todnau wär ich auch dabei  

@kony: wie schauts bei dir morgen mit ner kleinen local-dh oder sonstwas-runde aus? hab schon frei


----------



## Koeni (12. Juli 2005)

@Onkel
Ja, da hab ich Bock drauf. Meld dich einfach mal

@torte
Ruhig Blut, das kriegen wir schon hin. Nicht, dass hier noch jemand anfängt zu hyperventilieren . Z.B. das Big Hit noch rein und du auf's Dach oder so...


----------



## steppenwolf79 (12. Juli 2005)

Ok an alle: 

*Mittwoch 16:30 Parabolspiegel *


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Juli 2005)

Da ich schon lange nicht mehr gefahren bin, gehe ich mit bergab fahren  

KAnn also keine Tour fahren.


@Koni

Wann legt Ihr los?
Von mir aus auch schon recht früher Nachmittag oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (12. Juli 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich schon lange nicht mehr gefahren bin, gehe ich mit bergab fahren
> 
> KAnn also keine Tour fahren.
> 
> ...



He, was soll denn das ? Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid, also quäl' Dich Du Sau und fahr mit Tour...  
Wir gehen doch am Donnerstag den ganzen Tag bergabfahren ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Juli 2005)

Ich hab da zeitlich was durcheinandergebracht  
Gell Koni  

Wegen morgen muss ich mal sehen. Evtl. fahre ich auch eine hable Stunde Auto und gehe dort dann biken. Ich glaube, ich will nicht bergauf fahren. Mal sehen.


@zerg
Wäre cool, wenn Du das runde trotzdem einwerfen kanst.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Juli 2005)

naja, der zerg hat mich breit gequatscht  

Bis morgen dann.

@Floater
Kommst Du nun??


----------



## Floater (12. Juli 2005)

..zu 98% jA  
und wenn ich mich morgen "schon" wieder aufs rad schwinge kannst du das ja auch!


----------



## Onkel R (12. Juli 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab da zeitlich was durcheinandergebracht
> Gell Koni


 Jo in der tat hast du das     
Aber war trotzdem spassig und hinterher ham wir dann nochn bissle pimp my stinky gespielt  bin mal gespannt wies jetzt mit neum setup und kürzerem schaftrohr  fährt  danke an konycustoms    achso ein rundes ding weniger hats jetzt auch aber leider hat die shiftguide net rangepasst  muss dazu wohl'n neues lager kaufen 
Hat hier jemad zufällig nen 118 gigapipe übrig oder zum tauschen?


----------



## Backwoods (12. Juli 2005)

16:30 am Spiegel ist leider völlig utopisch für mich

wie lange fahrt ihr so? schätze mal wir treffen uns - ihr seid am ende (eurer tour)    und ich fang gerade an wenn ich an der uni vorbeikomme.

fahre vielleicht one way richtung dergeloch, fk und dürrbach und werde so gegen 1900 an der uni vorbeikommen - falls dann ncoh jemand bock hat

vielleicht fahr ich auch beim afterwork ride mit. ist aber wohl zu früh.


----------



## zerg10 (13. Juli 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> naja, der zerg hat mich breit gequatscht
> 
> Bis morgen dann.
> 
> ...



Sagen mir mal besser, Du wurdest erpresst   Bis gleich am Spiegel ...


----------



## Koeni (13. Juli 2005)

@Heute
Vielleicht komm ich auch vorbei, wenn ich nicht schon vorher hier bei mir rumeier(Der Sprit ist gerade so teuer  ).

@Todtnau
Also, ich versuch dann so um 6:30-6:45Uhr bei Olli zu sein und danach weiter zu zerg.


----------



## Floater (13. Juli 2005)

...wo wäre denn ein sinnvoller treffpunkt für den rené, wenn der um halb sechs noch nachkommen will?solitude? oder gleich um halb 6 treffen, dann passt es vielleicht auch für den backwoods?


----------



## Floater (13. Juli 2005)

und thema wechsel:
*nächste woche totdnau:* 
schlage mal den donnerstag vor!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (13. Juli 2005)

habe den rené auf halb sechs an die solitude bestellt, also trffen wir uns weiterhin wie vereinbart um halb 5 gell?!


----------



## mantra (14. Juli 2005)

@Jörg: Todtnau am Donnerstag hört sich gut an! Ich hab dem Björn auch schon bescheid gesagt, und der hätte auch Interesse!


----------



## zerg10 (15. Juli 2005)

Todtnau gestern war grosse klasse, ausser Sonnenbrand und ein paar Schwielen an den Händen gab' es keine grösseren Ausfälle.   
Evtl. bin ich nächste Woche wieder mit dabei...


----------



## Koeni (15. Juli 2005)

Ja, war geil. Hab nur'n paar blaue Flecken, aber bei dem Tempo verliert man halt manchmal die Kontrolle  .

Der Jörg hat gestern gesagt, dass sie nächste Woche Dienstag anpeilen um nach Todtnau zu fahren (Ich kann da nicht).


----------



## zerg10 (15. Juli 2005)

Ich sag' nur Kryptonite und Schweden


----------



## Floater (15. Juli 2005)

...ja planänderung t-nau nächste woche dienstag?
wenn der zuspruch nicht zu groß ist vielleicht wildbad, wobei todtnau halt todtnau ist...


----------



## torte (15. Juli 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag' nur Kryptonite und Schweden




    

TD war sehr geil gestern, und Abflug hatte ich auch keinen    (ich sollte weniger schieben    )


----------



## plusminus (15. Juli 2005)

Tag auch.
Mal was ganz abwegiges: Ich werde morgen ne große GA Runde drehen. Über 7Mühlental-Nürtingen-Neckartal-Schönbuch. Start der Tour ist BB bzw Sifi. Uhrzeit 800 bis 900. Werden knappe 100km bei sehr guten 4h. Kaum hm.

Hat jemand Lust? PM oder Forum.

Schönen Abend und viel Spaß am WE.

Axel


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Juli 2005)

Da das Wetter besser ist als erwartet, werde ich nachher bergab fahren gehen. Werde wie es aussieht gegen 13:00 Uhr hier losmachen. Wer Lust hat, bitte Bescheid geben. Wär nicht schlecht wenn noch jemand mitkommen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (16. Juli 2005)

@steppi
Ich komm mit


----------



## torte (16. Juli 2005)

Wo geht ihr fahren ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Juli 2005)

Jetzt muss ich aber schnell in den Keller meine Bremse wieder ranbauen.
Dann sehen wir uns gegen 13:30 am Parkplatz.


----------



## Koeni (16. Juli 2005)

Okay, bis dann


Ach so, für Leute, die vielleicht nachkommen wollen, wir sind "in Waiblingen".


----------



## sms (16. Juli 2005)

Leute,
ich muss morgen Radfahren!!!

Macht vorschläge!

(heute kann ich leider nicht)


----------



## Myrkskog (16. Juli 2005)

ich werde morgen vermutlich nach Wildbad fahren, falls das interessiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (16. Juli 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Leute,
> ich muss morgen Radfahren!!!
> 
> Macht vorschläge!
> ...



Morgen vormittag (ab 10:00Uhr) die "Rad & Rail"-Tour rund um Stuttgart ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Juli 2005)

Hi, hab morgen keine Zeit.


Wie war Dein Marathon?? Schreib mal was dazu.


----------



## sms (16. Juli 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen vormittag (ab 10:00Uhr) die "Rad & Rail"-Tour rund um Stuttgart ?


O.k.
Holst du mich ab?  EDIT:   Hat sich erledigt...!!! Sorry, ich fahre nach Todtnau!


----------



## Floater (17. Juli 2005)

zur erinnerung:
dienstag todtnau_ wildbad?
@koni: weiß der jakob bescheid?


----------



## plusminus (17. Juli 2005)

Schade, dass sich keiner zu ner GA Runde mit mir entschließen konnte. Glaubt mir, wenn ihr das trainiert dann pfeift ihr noch besser den Berg runter   

Gruß
Axel


----------



## mantra (17. Juli 2005)

Dienstag Todtnau steht! Ich schick Dir mal meine Telefonnummer per PM.

MfG Robert


----------



## steppenwolf79 (18. Juli 2005)

*@all*

Wie siehts am Mittwoch mit Tour??


----------



## Backwoods (18. Juli 2005)

hallo allerseits,

war am wochenende mal wieder im südlichen hessenland unterwegs und hab der burg einen längeren besuch abgestattet   

@steppi: konnte mich persönlich davon überzeugen, dass "die göttin" wieder steht. habe auch gestern abend noch einen getroffen der sein bike eindrucksvoll beherrscht hat - kommt da einer den berg hochgeschoben mit einen astrix stryke, in jeans und t-shirt, ausser full face keine protectoren am leib und katapultiert sich mit faxen in der luft über die 10m drüber. hatte leider keinen foto dabei.

na ja, ich hab auch einen neuen sprung gelernt, den ich mir früher nciht zugetraut hab  

schade das DA genauso weit wie Todtnau ist. kostet halt nix, aber ein bus oder anhänger zum shutteln auf der strasse ist von vorteil - bei der hitze hochschieben/fahren war ziemich schweisstreibend

die strecke ist seit den zahlreichen gewitter platzregen und unwettern auch ziemlich ausgwaschen (30 -50 cm tiefen rillen) und bräuchte mal dringend pflege. aber seitdem der legalisierungs task läuft ist "bauverbot"


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Juli 2005)

@BAckwoods

Ist natürlich Schade, wenn die gerade nix dran machen können. Aber wenns gut läuft, haben die Jungs sicher ne geile Strecke. Es gibt ja auch kleinere SAchen dort und ggf. kann man das ja auch nochmal in Angriff nehmen. Wenn man so Problemlos wie nach Todtnau kommt.


----------



## Backwoods (18. Juli 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @BAckwoods
> 
> Wenn man so Problemlos wie nach Todtnau kommt.



Man kommt problemloser hin, weils von der autobahnausfahrt nur 5km sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (19. Juli 2005)

steppenwolf79 schrieb:
			
		

> *@all*
> 
> Wie siehts am Mittwoch mit Tour??



Schau' mer mal, wie's Wetter wird ...


----------



## plusminus (19. Juli 2005)

Hallo Sonntagsfahrer.
Ich hab en Problääm. Muss nen defekten Akku nach Calw bringen. Kennt jemand von euch eine schöne, leicht zu findende. Möglichst wenige Höhenmeter  . Mir machts auch nix aus wenn ich parallel zur Straße fahren muss (aber net auf der Straße).

Für hilfreiche Antworten bedanke ich mich bereits im Voraus.
Wenn jemand von euch sogar zwischen Calw und BB/Sifi oder Umgebug pendelt dann würd ich mich da auch mal gern einer Heimfahrt anschließen, allerdings müsste ich um spätestens 1730 in Calw/Wimberg sein.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## zerg10 (20. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir wird's heute nix mit Mittwochsrunde. 

Bis demnächst,
Matthias


----------



## Koeni (20. Juli 2005)

Ich werd jetzt bald an der Solitude ne Runde drehn, hab heute Nachmittag leider keine Zeit, vielleicht Freitag oder so?


----------



## Koeni (21. Juli 2005)

Falls jemand seine krassen Styles auspacken will  , soll er heute nach MG kommen. Da wird fleißig gefilmt(ich nehm garkein Bike mit). ab ca halb sechs.


----------



## Onkel R (21. Juli 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Falls jemand seine krassen Styles auspacken will  , soll er heute nach MG kommen. Da wird fleißig gefilmt(ich nehm garkein Bike mit). ab ca halb sechs.


Den krassesten style hat eh der björn aber dazu musst du nochn schaf für ihn nach MG auf die bahn bringen! mit der nummer kanner sich ja mal am markgröninger schäferlauf bewerben! MÄÄÄH   
@ robert: du solltest evtl. noch nen aufkleber auf dein bike machen "Achtung bremse auch für Schafe!"     
Hier nochn kleines beweisfoto dass auch bergabfahren ermüdend sein kann  




Ansonsten wars trotz der kleinen dusche echt sehr spassig und sollte so schnell wie möglich wdh. werden


----------



## sms (21. Juli 2005)

Sooo,
ich werde dann mal den Casco Austauschservice für Helme testen.


----------



## torte (21. Juli 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo,
> ich werde dann mal den Casco Austauschservice für Helme testen.




  Schaut sehr nach Kopfstand aus. Bei dir noch alles drann ? was hast wieder gemacht ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Juli 2005)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> was hast wieder gemacht ?


  
Würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (22. Juli 2005)

Der Treppenabsatz einer ganz langen Treppe war, warscheinlich schmierig glatt und mir is wohl das Vorderrad weggerutscht. (Sorry, aber so genau weis ich es nimmer)
War am Mittwoch um ca 21.30 Uhr, Treppen zwischen Dobelstr. und Bopserwaldstr. 
Wenn ich mal davon ausgehe, dass ich an dieser Treppe sowieso so schnell war, dass ich eigentlich nicht auf der Treppe gefahren bin, sondern mehr knapp über ihr geflogen bin, dann würde das heissen: 3-4m Freier Fall Kopf+Helm auf Beton.  
Der Neurologe meinte gestern, es sei wohl ein Gehirnerschütterung.


----------



## Onkel R (22. Juli 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Der Treppenabsatz einer ganz langen Treppe war, warscheinlich schmierig glatt und mir is wohl das Vorderrad weggerutscht. (Sorry, aber so genau weis ich es nimmer)
> War am Mittwoch um ca 21.30 Uhr, Treppen zwischen Dobelstr. und Bopserwaldstr.
> Wenn ich mal davon ausgehe, dass ich an dieser Treppe sowieso so schnell war, dass ich eigentlich nicht auf der Treppe gefahren bin, sondern mehr knapp über ihr geflogen bin, dann würde das heissen: 3-4m Freier Fall Kopf+Helm auf Beton.
> Der Neurologe meinte gestern, es sei wohl ein Gehirnerschütterung.


Autsch hört sich nicht so gut an ...  ...aber hauptsacher das schaltwerk ist noch dran!  
Nee mal spass beiseite.. wünsche dir auf jeden fall mal gute besserung!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Juli 2005)

JA, dann mal Gute Besserung und mach die Birne bis nächste Woche wieder fit.

edit   : MAl davon abgesehen, find ich Treppenspringen eh sinnlos.
Geht zu sehr auf´s MAterial. Deshalb kann man bei Ankündigungen für Sessions immer folgendes lesen.
"Würde voll gerne kommen, hab mir aber das Vorderrad letzte Woche am Treppengap geschrottet. Welche Felge ist am Ultrastabilsten???"


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Juli 2005)

Schon jemand was für´s we geplant??

Wetter soll ja net so toll werden aber evtl. geht ja doch was.


----------



## GS Collezione (22. Juli 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Schon jemand was für´s we geplant??
> 
> Wetter soll ja net so toll werden aber evtl. geht ja doch was.



jupp, evtl Bad Wildbad am Sonntag.

Bisch dabei?


----------



## sms (22. Juli 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Schon jemand was für´s we geplant??
> 
> Wetter soll ja net so toll werden aber evtl. geht ja doch was.


yo,
ich plane dieses Wochende man nicht Rad zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torte (22. Juli 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Schon jemand was für´s we geplant??
> 
> Wetter soll ja net so toll werden aber evtl. geht ja doch was.



Ne nette "Umgebungsrunde" gerne auch etwas länger


----------



## Backwoods (22. Juli 2005)

Hab noch nix geplant, da ich noch nicht weis wann und ob ich überhaupt zeit hab bzw. "frei" bekomme    war ja das ganze letzte WE unterwegs.

Wildbad am So ist evtl wegen wetter schlecht. der beste tag soll morgen werden. - stimmt es das in WB irgendein rennen ist? dann machts auch keinen sinn hinzufahren.




			
				torte schrieb:
			
		

> Ne nette "Umgebungsrunde" gerne auch etwas länger



wir könnten one way von sifi zum weinberg im NO strampeln und alles an trails mitnehmen was geht. es gibt halt 2 lücken mit asphalt: vom ausgang dürrbachtal auf die andere seite vom neckar und am ende vom trail vom kernen turm quer durchs remstal.

wollte ich schon immer mal mach

zurück mir VVS oder meine freundin muss shuttle spielen


----------



## GS Collezione (22. Juli 2005)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Hab noch nix geplant, da ich noch nicht weis wann und ob ich überhaupt zeit hab bzw. "frei" bekomme    war ja das ganze letzte WE unterwegs.
> 
> Wildbad am So ist evtl wegen wetter schlecht. der beste tag soll morgen werden. - stimmt es das in WB irgendein rennen ist? dann machts auch keinen sinn hinzufahren.
> 
> ...



 das mit dem shuttle spielen von Deiner Freundin find ich super.
Aber würde die das auch mitmachen?
Ab wann wärst Du am Start?


----------



## KoS74 (22. Juli 2005)

Hi,

so nach langer Abstinenz würde ich mich am Wochenende (geht leider nur der Sonntag) euch mal wieder gerne anschließen. Die sonstigen Termine, Mittwochs 16:30 Uhr am Parabol-Spiegel sind ja wohl eher nichts für die arbeitende Bevölkerung  

Bin offen für nahezu alles.
Egal ob Markgröningen oder Uni-Botnang-Steinbruch usw...

Gruß
KoS


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Juli 2005)

So,

wenn WB, dann morgen! Da solls net regnen. Sonntag halt schon ziemlich viel.  
Muss morgen früh noch schnell nen 8er entfernen lassen. Würde dann gegen 11 hier losfahren.

Wenn die Tour gen NO geht, ich denke Ihr meint Richtung Waiblingen ,
würde ich per Auto kommen. Denke nicht das ich da das Switch hintreten will. 
Auch will ich das Knie nicht zu sehr stressen. Zwickt ein wenig  .

Auf eine HAusrunde hier hätte ich keinen Bock. FAhre ich schließlich schon unter der Woche.


Dann gäbe aber auch noch die Strecke in Hohen........  
Wäre auch nicht schlecht. Aber auch schon fast soweit wie Wildbad.


----------



## Backwoods (22. Juli 2005)

GS Collezione schrieb:
			
		

> das mit dem shuttle spielen von Deiner Freundin find ich super.
> Aber würde die das auch mitmachen?
> Ab wann wärst Du am Start?



hab doch gepostet, dass ich noch nciht weis wann und ob überhaupt.

aber kann es sein, dass du den streckenverlauf nicht wirklich gepeilt hast, oder hast du noch ein anderes bike als den Morewood DHiller? - ich fahre bestimmt nciht mit dem Big hit von:

sifi nach vaihingen - hesslach - degerloch - frauenkopf - neckartal - - 7 linden - kernenturm - bis ins zielgebiet zwischen waiblingen und winnenden


----------



## GS Collezione (22. Juli 2005)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> hab doch gepostet, dass ich noch nciht weis wann und ob überhaupt.
> 
> aber kann es sein, dass du den streckenverlauf nicht wirklich gepeilt hast, oder hast du noch ein anderes bike als den Morewood DHiller? - ich fahre bestimmt nciht mit dem Big hit von:
> 
> sifi nach vaihingen - hesslach - degerloch - frauenkopf - neckartal - - 7 linden - kernenturm - bis ins zielgebiet zwischen waiblingen und winnenden




How how,

jetzt mal langsam, ne.
Du schreibst ja das mit dem Shutlen.
Sorry für diese Strecke braucht man mit dem HT kein Shutle Service oder VVS.  
Also nächstes mal bitte das mit dem peilen lassen.

Danke

Viele Grüße


----------



## Kailinger (22. Juli 2005)

Iss am So. mittag jmd. in MG? 
Würd mal wieder gern das Feeling haben und rumstehen und zuguggen.... 
Noch starke 1.5 Wochen, dann kommt der Müll aus meim Arm raus - bin ja mal gespannt!


----------



## Backwoods (22. Juli 2005)

GS Collezione schrieb:
			
		

> How how,
> 
> Sorry für diese Strecke braucht man mit dem HT kein Shutle Service oder VVS.
> 
> Viele Grüße



ich glaub wir reden irgendwie aneinander vorbei  

ist das izimu team DH ein Hardtail? 

bzw. du hast noch ein HT und würdest damti hin und zurück fahren *staun*

ich würde halt von sindelfingen aus hinbiken und mich dann abholen lassen. wenn meine freundin nicht fährt muss ich halt vvs fahren.


----------



## zerg10 (22. Juli 2005)

Bei mir wird's dieses WE nix, morgen ist Papa-Kind-Tag und am Sonntag schau' ich mir Formel 1 live an.

Hab' heute das Santa weiter getunt, hat jetzt ein 24er anstelle des 28er KB bekommen. Und wenn alles gut läuft, ist Ende der Woche die nächste Ausbaustufe dran ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (22. Juli 2005)

Wieviele KBs hast Du drauf?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Juli 2005)

So, wie wer und womit wohin kommt ist jetzt wurscht !!!!!!

Wer hat morgen Zeit und worauf????


----------



## mantra (22. Juli 2005)

Hätte evtl. Zeit!


----------



## flower power (22. Juli 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat morgen Zeit und worauf????



Ahh ich hab Zeit...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Juli 2005)

MAntra und ich sind morgen ab 14:00 Uhr "in Waiblingen".

Ihr wisst schon wo  

@flower power
Meld Dich mal in der Woche und komm da erstmal mit biken.
Morgen geht es nur bergab und das an einer Stelle, welche wir nicht nennen möchten. Leider wurden einige Trails und Interessante SAchen in letzter Zeit zu stark frequentiert und Massenveranstaltungen abgehalten. Das wollen wir vermeiden. Das geht nicht gegen Dich persönlich.


----------



## zerg10 (23. Juli 2005)

mantra schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviele KBs hast Du drauf?



Sind 2 Stück (24er und 38er) und noch der Rockring. Die Umwerferjustierung war ziemlich fummelig ....


----------



## de_reu (23. Juli 2005)

Wer hätte denn Lust So. zu fahren? 
Stelle, Vaihingen oder so ; nen bischen around S?
ab 11.00 oder so?


----------



## sms (23. Juli 2005)

Das gibts ja garnicht,
wochenlang muss man hier fast die Leute zwingen, irgendwas zu machen, zack, hat man einmal keine Zeit, bzw. sollte nicht fahren, weil einem sonst die Freundin den Kopf abtrennt   , und schon kriechen Sie aus allen Löchern raus und sind ganz wild drauf Rad zu fahren...   

@Steppi: Du spielst mit deinem Leben


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Juli 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> @Steppi: Du spielst mit deinem Leben


   
KAnnst ja kommen und Fotos machen. Is dat wat oder is dat wat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torte (23. Juli 2005)

*freu* Mein BigHit bremst wieder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

Wer hätte moregn Bock auf den "Ort" an dem ihr heute wart


----------



## Floater (23. Juli 2005)

...wer hat denn morgen gegen 14.00 lust auf ne runde entspannte trails (fk oder uni/solitude)?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Juli 2005)

@torte 

DAs war heut emal wieder  
Viel Spaßm morgen.

@Floater
Wird leider nix. Muss mich um meine kranke Freundin kümmern.


----------



## Onkel R (23. Juli 2005)

leute hätte auch bock auf ne kleine runde biken! aber zu etwas enspannterer uhrzeit! also eher nachmittags!


----------



## de_reu (24. Juli 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ...wer hat denn morgen gegen 14.00 lust auf ne runde entspannte trails (fk oder uni/solitude)?



Cool! Ich wäre dabei 14:00 is O.K. Wo soll´s los gehen? Uni oder so wäre O.K.


----------



## driver79 (24. Juli 2005)

werd heut ne runde am fk drehen. versuche so um 14:00 uhr an der stelle zu sein.  werd ne ganz gemütliche runde fahren, bin mitm morewood unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (24. Juli 2005)

Onkel R schrieb:
			
		

> leute hätte auch bock auf ne kleine runde biken! aber zu etwas enspannterer uhrzeit! also eher nachmittags!



Könnte ich mir unter Umständen auch vorstellen, vielleicht so um vier und ganz gemütlich? Treffen am Eckparkplatz Solitude?


----------



## Onkel R (24. Juli 2005)

klar gute idee bin am start    
@floater und rest könntet ihr au ein bissi später? hab dich übrigends probiert zu erreichen geh mal an dein handy!


----------



## Koeni (24. Juli 2005)

Okay, dann bin ich um vier da.Aber wir müssen echt locker fahren, ich bin unfit  

Bis dann


----------



## Floater (24. Juli 2005)

...bin nach 2 umzügen heute doch etwas gerädert...

vielleicht bis 4 an der solitude, sag dann vorher nochmal per handy "bescheid"

hat jemand lust am dienstag (irgendwo) bei waiblingen fahren zu gehen?


----------



## torte (24. Juli 2005)

Öh... als ich grad an meinem BigHit geschraubt hab is mir wieder aufgefallen das der hintere Reifen (nach etwa 5 - 6 x fahren) total am Ende ist   

hat mal einer die Nummer von Björn, der hatte mal gesagt er hätte noch nen passenden.

Sollte er keinen haben benötige ich mal ne Empfehlung für neue Pellen (vorne mach ich auch gleich nen gescheiten drauf)

Und wenn ich schon am Einkaufen soll mein Stumpi auch neue bekommen.

Also, wer macht mal nen Spruch ?


----------



## Floater (24. Juli 2005)

im zweifelsfall taugt ein highroller immer


----------



## sms (24. Juli 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ...bin nach 2 umzügen heute doch etwas gerädert...


Wann wärst du denn wieder fitt um mir beim Umzug zu helfen?  

@torte
Planänderung, ich habe nen VW-Bus hier in Stuttgart, wir fahren also nicht über Baden-Baden, sondern direkt von mir nach Morzine.

@all
Ich bräuchte wirklich ein paar wenige Umzugshefer, und zwar am 8 und/oder 9 August... Wer mit dem Rad herkommt kriegt zur Belohnung ein Radler  

Nebenbei, sucht jemand hier in Stuttgart eine super Wohnung? Nämlich meine?


----------



## Backwoods (24. Juli 2005)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> Öh... als ich grad an meinem BigHit geschraubt hab is mir wieder aufgefallen das der hintere Reifen (nach etwa 5 - 6 x fahren) total am Ende ist
> 
> ?



Die Evil Twin roller sind auch voll der schei...

ich hätte hier noch einen rumliegen, so gut wie neu, allerdings in 26". bekommste für fast umsonst.    kannste ja für vorne oder fürs stumpi nehmen   

spass bei seite: ich kann dir noch einen schwalbe al mighty in 24 x 2.35 anbieten.


----------



## mantra (24. Juli 2005)

DH taugliche 24" Reifen gibts leider nicht viele! Ich fahre nen Highroller und bin zufrieden. Nokian kannst Du getrost vergessen! Wenn Du trotzdem einen haben willst, hätte ich nen 24x2,6" Nokian Gazaloddi Jr. zu verschenken! 
Tioga Factory DH gibts auch in 24". Mir taugt das Profil überhaupt nicht und es gibt in auch nur in ner ultraweichen Gummimischung. Meiner war nach 2 Tagen weg! Teuer (ca. 40) ist er auch. Wenn er Dich trotzdem interessiert, hätte ich davon auch noch einen rumliegen!
Mit nem Schwalbe Al Mighty kannst Du bestimmt auch nichts falsch machen! Die neuen Specialized Reifen sollen auch nicht schlecht sein. Dazu kann ich aber nichts sagen, außer dass die Alten grauenhaft waren!

MfG Robert


----------



## sms (24. Juli 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Is dat wat oder is dat wat


Keine Ahnung wer das ist,
oder wo das war?
Aber in meiner Galerie sind sie noch größer   














			
				Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Ich bräuchte wirklich ein paar wenige Umzugshelfer, und zwar am 8 und/oder 9 August... Wer mit dem Rad herkommt kriegt zur Belohnung ein Radler
> 
> Nebenbei, sucht jemand hier in Stuttgart eine super Wohnung? Nämlich meine?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torte (24. Juli 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Ich bräuchte wirklich ein paar wenige Umzugshefer, und zwar am 8 und/oder 9 August... Wer mit dem Rad herkommt kriegt zur Belohnung ein Radler
> 
> Nebenbei, sucht jemand hier in Stuttgart eine super Wohnung? Nämlich meine?



Was zahlst pro Stunde ? (Wie ich dich kenne liegen alte und neue Wohnung im 3 Stock ohne Aufzug   )

Es wird sicher nen Grund haben das du da ausziehen willst...    



			
				Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> @torte
> Planänderung, ich habe nen VW-Bus hier in Stuttgart, wir fahren also nicht über Baden-Baden, sondern direkt von mir nach Morzine.:




Ok, dann darfst mich abholen   



			
				Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann dir noch einen schwalbe al mighty in 24 x 2.35 anbieten.



Preisvorstellung ?




			
				torte schrieb:
			
		

> hat mal einer die Nummer von Björn ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Juli 2005)

@schwandalein

Schick den Rest von Deiner Kamera mal an meine MAil.
Wenn ich Zeit habe, werde ich mal beim Umzug vorbei schauen. DAs ist doch gleich nach Morzine   Wenn die Hände bis dahin wieder gehen, trag ich was mit.


----------



## sms (24. Juli 2005)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> (Wie ich dich kenne liegen alte und neue Wohnung im 3 Stock ohne Aufzug   )
> 
> Es wird sicher nen Grund haben das du da ausziehen willst...



Alte Wohnung 3ter und 4ter Stock ohne Aufzug
Neue Wohnung 2ter Stock mit Aufzug

Von 2 Zimmer auf 3 Zimmer. Ausserdem ist der Kellerraum für Fahrräder größer


----------



## sms (24. Juli 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @schwandalein
> 
> Schick den Rest von Deiner Kamera mal an meine MAil.


Da bin ich mal gespannt, ob das geht??


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Juli 2005)

Wieviel MB sind es denn? Hier an der UNi geht glaube was drauf. 
Evtl. in mehreren MAils mit 10min Abstand. Der lädt ständig hier und löscht gleich am Server. HAlt nur Tagsüber.


----------



## Backwoods (25. Juli 2005)

mantra schrieb:
			
		

> DH taugliche 24" Reifen gibts leider nicht viele! Ich fahre nen Highroller und bin zufrieden.
> 
> Die neuen Specialized Reifen sollen auch nicht schlecht sein. Dazu kann ich aber nichts sagen, außer dass die Alten grauenhaft waren!
> 
> MfG Robert



Dem kann ich nur beipflichten

@ torte: reifen kostet neu 35,- sind 25,- o.k.? kannst ihn dir ja mal ansehen - ist echt wie neu


----------



## Floater (25. Juli 2005)

hätte morgen frei und will biken!
eigentlich hätte ich ja vorgehabt irgendwo in der waiblinger richtung  fahren zu gehen, aber ich glaube das ist mir zu matschig. vielleicht dann ne fk- uni silitude tour.
jemand dabei?


----------



## torte (25. Juli 2005)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> eifen kostet neu 35,- sind 20,- o.k.? kannst ihn dir ja mal ansehen - ist echt wie neu




Hab ich da 20 gehört ?    Du hast doch 20 gesagt ? Also ich hab 20 gehört    Hast doch so gemeint, ne  

Wann soll ich ihn abholen ?


----------



## Backwoods (25. Juli 2005)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich da 20 gehört ?    Du hast doch 20 gesagt ? Also ich hab 20 gehört    Hast doch so gemeint, ne
> 
> Wann soll ich ihn abholen ?



also einen "eifen" kannste für 20,- haben. das "r" gibts für 5 weitere dazu    wer zitate fälscht oder gefälschte zitate in umlauf bringt....

wenn du mich weiterhin so oft abhohlst und zum biken chaufierst gehen die 20 klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steppenwolf79 (26. Juli 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> hätte morgen frei und will biken!
> eigentlich hätte ich ja vorgehabt irgendwo in der waiblinger richtung  fahren zu gehen, aber ich glaube das ist mir zu matschig. vielleicht dann ne fk- uni silitude tour.
> jemand dabei?



@floater

Wäre gern dabei aber meine Hand ist immer noch übel verstaucht vom Sturz..        

Mal ne Frage wo fährst du denn immer in WN?? KK oder wie?


----------



## Koeni (26. Juli 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> hätte morgen frei und will biken!
> eigentlich hätte ich ja vorgehabt irgendwo in der waiblinger richtung  fahren zu gehen, aber ich glaube das ist mir zu matschig. vielleicht dann ne fk- uni silitude tour.
> jemand dabei?



Ich würd vielleicht nachher ne Runde drehn


----------



## Floater (26. Juli 2005)

also:
der jörg und der koni treffen sich um 16:30 am solitude parkplatz
zahlreiche mitfahrer willkommen!


----------



## Onkel R (26. Juli 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> also:
> der jörg und der koni treffen sich um 16:30 am solitude parkplatz
> zahlreiche mitfahrer willkommen!


bin mit am start! aber bitte keine stress mir gehts genauso wie dem kony bei m letztem mal...   zuviel    .... getrunken  

Bis dann!


----------



## Backwoods (26. Juli 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> also:
> der jörg und der koni treffen sich um 16:30 am solitude parkplatz
> zahlreiche mitfahrer willkommen!



Schade, beachvolleyball fällt heute aus wegen mangelnder beteilgung aus.

aber so früh kann ich leider nicht und allein bin ich gerade nciht motiviert.


btw: ich ab am wochendende 6./7. august zeit für einen parkbesuch mit übernachtung und würde gerne nach TODTNAU fahren!!!!! wer begleitet mich?
(siehe Ausflug Threat)


----------



## zerg10 (27. Juli 2005)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> btw: ich ab am wochendende 6./7. august zeit für einen parkbesuch mit übernachtung und würde gerne nach TODTNAU fahren!!!!! wer begleitet mich?
> (siehe Ausflug Threat)



Wenn bis dahin meine neue Hardware angekommen und eingebaut ist, bin ich am 6. mit dabei. Allerdings nur einen Tag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (27. Juli 2005)

Voll offTopic:

Hat jemand von euch eine Sackkarre?


----------



## Onkel R (27. Juli 2005)

Hat jemand morgen gegen ca. 1500 lust und zeit für ne kleine solitude runde?
@zerg: für eine tag todnau wäre ich auch zu haben!
@floater: sorry heute hats bei mir nicht hingehauen


----------



## Koeni (27. Juli 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Voll offTopic:
> 
> Hat jemand von euch eine Sackkarre?



Ja, hab ich


----------



## Floater (27. Juli 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Voll offTopic:
> 
> Hat jemand von euch eine Sackkarre?



wir hatten neulich eine beim umziehen. frage mal den anderen simon, ob er die verleihen kann!


----------



## zerg10 (28. Juli 2005)

Onkel R schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @zerg: für eine tag todnau wäre ich auch zu haben!
> ...



Dann behalten wir mal den 6.08. im Auge. Wobei da dieses WE der KOB über die Strecke tobt, evtl. sollten wir dann nach Wildbad ausweichen ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Juli 2005)

KOB ist diesen SAmstag. Ihr könnt also getrost fahren am 06.08.


----------



## zerg10 (28. Juli 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> KOB ist diesen SAmstag. Ihr könnt also getrost fahren am 06.08.



Weiss' ich doch. Mir gruselt es halt davor auf einer Strecke zu fahren, auf der am WE davor 400 Racer gedonnert sind ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Juli 2005)

Wo Du wolle?


----------



## sms (28. Juli 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> wir hatten neulich eine beim umziehen. frage mal den anderen simon, ob er die verleihen kann!


äh. wer?


----------



## Onkel R (28. Juli 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss' ich doch. Mir gruselt es halt davor auf einer Strecke zu fahren, auf der am WE davor 400 Racer gedonnert sind ...



Bei deinem bike merkst du doch gar kein unterschied  
Also mir persönlich wäre todnau lieber weil fahrer und bike nicht gerade WB tauglich sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (28. Juli 2005)

Onkel R schrieb:
			
		

> Bei deinem bike merkst du doch gar kein unterschied
> Also mir persönlich wäre todnau lieber weil fahrer und bike nicht gerade WB tauglich sind



Okay, dann Todtnau. Wobei Todtnau ja auch nicht ganz ohne ist ...


----------



## dangerousD (28. Juli 2005)

@zerg

Habe jalange nur mitgelesen, aber jetzt muß ich es mal wieder sagen: Zerg ist 'ne Sissi...  Mit Deinem Hobel kannst Du sogar durch's Unterholz schießen, wenn es keine Wege gibt und trotzdem schneller sein als alle anderen. Da ist Todtnau nur Kindergeburtstag! Reiz das Teil mal aus! Und damit meine ich nicht Extrem-Putzen oder zu Tode schrauben! 

In diesem Sinne: go ride!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Juli 2005)

@zerg

WAs ist denn das hier heute für ein


----------



## zerg10 (28. Juli 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> 
> Habe jalange nur mitgelesen, aber jetzt muß ich es mal wieder sagen: Zerg ist 'ne Sissi...  Mit Deinem Hobel kannst Du sogar durch's Unterholz schießen, wenn es keine Wege gibt und trotzdem schneller sein als alle anderen. Da ist Todtnau nur Kindergeburtstag! Reiz das Teil mal aus! Und damit meine ich nicht Extrem-Putzen oder zu Tode schrauben!
> 
> In diesem Sinne: go ride!



Hätte eigentlich viel früher mit Deinem Kommentar gerechnet. Aber wenn Du mal in mein ehrwürdiges Alter kommst, wirste merken, dass cool sein nicht alles ist


----------



## mantra (28. Juli 2005)

Was hat dass denn mit cool sein zu tun? Versteh ich nicht! Bitte um Aufklärung! Falsche Wortwahl?

Ansonsten kann ich Dirk nur beipflichten. Mit Deinem Hobel brauchst Du vorm Zustand der Strecke eigentlich keine Angst haben! Mal ganz davon abgesehen ist Todtnau auch nach diesem WE mit Sicherheit immer noch besser und ungefährlicher zu fahren als Wildbad!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Juli 2005)

Wenn man mal davon absieht, das Wetter.com nicht immer recht hat, sieht das Wetter für Frankreich mal richtig gut aus. Leicht bewölkt bei 26 Grad  

Hier auf der Arbeit würde ich es ohne Ventilator gerade nicht aushalten


----------



## Koeni (28. Juli 2005)

Ich war vorhin auch erstmal nen Ventilator kaufen, sonst wär ich noch vor dem Urlaub gestorben  .

Man sieht sich in Frankreich oder irgendwo auf der Autobahn, ich freu mir'n zweites Loch in Ar$ch  .

Bis dann


----------



## sms (28. Juli 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> ich freu mir'n zweites Loch in Ar$ch  .
> 
> Bis dann


Wann fahrt ihr los? Fahrt ihr A8, A5, Schweiz,
oder A81 Schweiz?


----------



## zerg10 (28. Juli 2005)

mantra schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat dass denn mit cool sein zu tun? Versteh ich nicht! Bitte um Aufklärung! Falsche Wortwahl?
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich Dirk nur beipflichten. Mit Deinem Hobel brauchst Du vorm Zustand der Strecke eigentlich keine Angst haben! Mal ganz davon abgesehen ist Todtnau auch nach diesem WE mit Sicherheit immer noch besser und ungefährlicher zu fahren als Wildbad!



Das verstehst Du nicht, ist ein uralter Running-Gag zwischen dem Dirk und mir. Stand noch aus der Zeit als Dirk auch noch touren gefahren ist. In diesem Sinne   

@Morziner
Euch allen viel Spaß, geiles Wetter u. wenig Materialbruch. Ich erwarte Bilder u. Filme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Juli 2005)

@Schwandalein
Gegen 7 auf der 81


----------



## dangerousD (28. Juli 2005)

@zerg

Touren werde ich ab Herbst auch wieder fahren, Sprüche kommen dann trotzdem noch  Allerdings werde ich dann ein neues Heimatrevier haben, quasi direkt vor der Haustür... nennt sich Schönbuch  

@Frankreicher
Freu' mich auch schon riesig!!!  Regenklamotten habe ich jetzt auch - dann wird das Wetter definitiv gut


----------



## torte (28. Juli 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Schwandalein
> Gegen 7 auf der 81



Morgens ???


----------



## Backwoods (28. Juli 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> 
> Touren werde ich ab Herbst auch wieder fahren, Sprüche kommen dann trotzdem noch  Allerdings werde ich dann ein neues Heimatrevier haben, quasi direkt vor der Haustür... nennt sich Schönbuch
> 
> @



wann ziehst du wohin um?


----------



## dangerousD (29. Juli 2005)

@backwoods

Ab 15.08. läuft mein Mietvertrag in Herrenberg-Kayh, direkt am Fuße des Schönbuch... werde dann wohl ab 01.09. fest dort wohnen.


@torte

Natürlich morgens!  Zum Einen wollen wir den Stau umgehen , zum Anderen spätestens um vier (nachmittags) das erste Mal die Piste runter rollen  So zum lockeren Einfahren. Haben wir letztes Jahr genau so gemacht - und es war geilo!


----------



## Koeni (29. Juli 2005)

Ich sag doch noch mal kurz was:



			
				Mountainbikerider schrieb:
			
		

> Les Gets/ Frankreich: Im letztjährigen WM-Ort sind die Bagger aktiv gewesen und haben neueStrecken gebaut



Bisher hab ich darüber nur Gerüchte gehört, aber scheint ja doch zu stimmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (29. Juli 2005)

da ist jetzt ein Kona-Bike-Park draus geworden, hab schon mal im Internet recherchiert aber net viel gefunden. 

In diesem Sinne " Vive les PDS"

und damit meine ich jetzt nicht die Partei (die heißt ja jetzt anders) sonder es lebe die Portes du Soleil!!!!



			
				Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag doch noch mal kurz was:
> 
> 
> 
> Bisher hab ich darüber nur Gerüchte gehört, aber scheint ja doch zu stimmen


----------



## de_reu (29. Juli 2005)

BTW: wer hätte denn Bock am WE ne kleine Tour um S zu fahren?
Fk, UNI, etc. könnte Sa. und oder So. ...


----------



## Backwoods (29. Juli 2005)

de_reu schrieb:
			
		

> BTW: wer hätte denn Bock am WE ne kleine Tour um S zu fahren?
> Fk, UNI, etc. könnte Sa. und oder So. ...



Ich bin da am wochenende, hab aber nur samstags zeit! ich werde morgen nachmittag wenns nciht regnet ne runde fahren, allerdings ab sifi. 

wollte mal wieder richtung degerloch / fk die anderern trails hatte ich in letzter zeit oft genug.

näheres morgen mittag


----------



## sms (29. Juli 2005)

Das Schwandalein wünscht allen Sonntagsfahrern, die nicht 1 Woche nach Morzine fahren, ein fröhliches      .

@zerg10    Du hast was bei mir gut!


----------



## mantra (30. Juli 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Das Schwandalein



WTF? Hast Du beim letzten Sturz Dein Genital verloren


----------



## otze0190 (30. Juli 2005)

schaut mal rein. hier wird mein bike versteigert.http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5224024795&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


----------



## Floater (30. Juli 2005)

@de reu und alle anderen, die morgen ein töurchen starten wollen:
morgen solituderunde?
gegen 13-14.00


----------



## Floater (31. Juli 2005)

also um 14.00 an der solitude !(?)
danach vielleicht noch (bei interesse) park dual und city "downhill" beim und mit dem simon in vaihingen...


----------



## Backwoods (1. August 2005)

Hi,

wer ist jetzt eigentlich alles noch da?

wie siehts am nächsten wochenende mit todtnau aus. ich hab wie gesagt endlich mal das ganze wochenende zum biken zeit und würde gerne 2 (in worten zwei!) Tage dort bleiben.

wie kann ich euch bestechen  
ich könnte den sprit sponsorn    oder besser dafür sorgen das mein arbeitgeber das inklusive eines großen kombis tut. das essen beim türken auf der strasse zum lift is ja auch fast geschenkt   

also ihr sonntagsfahrer rafft auch auf!!!
am liebsten würd ich ja schon freitags abends hinfahren, dann bin ich wenigstens samstags morgens ausgeschlafen am lift.


----------



## boerni (2. August 2005)

hi, hi
die beiden sonntagsfahrer, die am we in todtnau beim kob waren sind fast heil wieder zu hause. es war ein sehr witziges we mit perfektem wetter. chris hat sich leider am knie wehgetan hat aber trotzdem am sonntag eine hammer zeit runtergehauen. eine 3:59 und damit den 27 platz belegt  . meiner einer war da nicht ganz so erfolgreich. im ersten lauf lang gemacht und im zweiten dann eine 4:34 und damit den 62. platz belegt. ich kann nur sagen ich war froh unten zu. die strecke ist sehr anstregend an einem stück zu fahren. wer das nicht glaubt soll es versuchen.
klausmann hat wieder mal dominiert. er hat eine 3:16 runter gezaubert. ich hab ihn im wald gesehen und kann nur sagen der mann hats drauf.
auf jeden fall hat es spass gemacht und darum geht es.

bilder lad ich demnächst hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (2. August 2005)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> hi, hi
> die beiden sonntagsfahrer, die am we in todtnau beim kob waren sind fast heil wieder zu hause. es war ein sehr witziges we mit perfektem wetter. chris hat sich leider am knie wehgetan hat aber trotzdem am sonntag eine hammer zeit runtergehauen. eine 3:59 und damit den 27 platz belegt  . meiner einer war da nicht ganz so erfolgreich. im ersten lauf lang gemacht und im zweiten dann eine 4:34 und damit den 62. platz belegt. ich kann nur sagen ich war froh unten zu. die strecke ist sehr anstregend an einem stück zu fahren. wer das nicht glaubt soll es versuchen.
> klausmann hat wieder mal dominiert. er hat eine 3:16 runter gezaubert. ich hab ihn im wald gesehen und kann nur sagen der mann hats drauf.
> auf jeden fall hat es spass gemacht und darum geht es.
> ...



Saubere Leistung von Euch beiden   Hab' gestern auf der Heimfahrt noch zufällig den Chris getroffen und der hat's mir erzählt.

@backwoods & Onkel R
Sorry, aber dieses WE reicht es bei mir höchstens für einen halben (Samstag Vormit-)Tag in Wildbad.


----------



## mantra (2. August 2005)

So, ich hab auch mal ein paar Bilder vom KoB in meine Gallerie gepackt!


----------



## Onkel R (3. August 2005)

einladung im auftrag von floater:
für alle die lust haben sich einzusauen!
grosses schlammkatchen an der solitude ab 1900!  bitte den bikini nicht vergessen!


----------



## Onkel R (3. August 2005)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> wer ist jetzt eigentlich alles noch da?
> 
> ...



Mann hört sich alles sehr verlockend an! aber ich galube das der zweite tag für meine studentisches budget einfach nicht verträglich ist! aberansonsten isses natürlich echt suuper hätt ich die kohle wärich sofort dabei!!   

@zerg weshalb jetzt nurn halben tag? wie lange wäre dein vormittag?


----------



## FXO (4. August 2005)

Hi,

bin seit ein paar stunden wieder in D, waere fuer todtnau zumindest am sonntag zu haben, vorausgesetzt mein mfr 03 wird bis dahin fertig...muss ja schliesslich angemessen eingefahren werden.


----------



## zerg10 (4. August 2005)

Onkel R schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg weshalb jetzt nurn halben tag? wie lange wäre dein vormittag?



Weil mich am Nachmittag die gesellschaftlichen Verpflichten einholen. "Mein Vormittag" wäre genau die Dauer einer Halbtageskarte also von 10:00 - 14:00. Ich schick' Dir mal meine Händi-Nr. per PM ...


----------



## Backwoods (4. August 2005)

wie die massen "hier" schreien wenns um ein wochenende in todtnau geht   

immerhin 2 evtl meldungen   

ich sehs ja ein. ich hab das falsche wochenende zeit. die einen sind in morzine und die anderen waren letztes wochenende erst in todtnau.

@onkel R: einen tag wärst du dabei?
@fxo: mach hinne das dein bike feritg wird! falls werkzeug oder teile fehlen gleich fragen.

bevor ich 2 tage dort allein verbringe bleib ich wohl eher nur einen in gesellschaft. mir wäre eigentlich auch der sonntag lieber. dann könnte ich samstag erstmal ausschlafen. allerdings soll sonntag das wetter schlechter sein. 

es besteht auch noch die möglcihkeit das ich samstag mit onkel r fahre und sonntag mit fxo. fragt sich nur wie wir das fahrtechnisch lösen. 

Lösung 1: ich fahre, nehme onkel r mit und er muss den zug heim nehmen
Lösung 2: onkel r fährt, nimmt mich mit. dann muss fxo aber zwingend kommen (auch bei regen) damit ich am sonntag heim komme
lösung 3: ich fahre, nehme onkel r mit und fahre sonntag nochmal mit fxo - nur mit firmenwagen wegen spritkosten   

am besten wir warten morgen den wetterbericht ab.


----------



## FXO (4. August 2005)

wie waers mit samstag abend fahren und dort campen? onkel r, kannst du nur samstags? floater, was is mit dir? von maks hab ich auch potentielles interesse vernommen...


----------



## Backwoods (4. August 2005)

FXO schrieb:
			
		

> wie waers mit samstag abend fahren und dort campen? onkel r, kannst du nur samstags? floater, was is mit dir? von maks hab ich auch potentielles interesse vernommen...



wäre für mich auch ok. aber ich glaub onkel r wollte nicht unbedingt übernachten.

wenn du und onkel r samstab abend oder sonntag morgen nachkommt könnte cih ja auch schon sa morgen los und mich ein bischen einrollen    oder klappt das dann fahrtechnisch wieder nicht?

ich schick euch jetzt ncoh ne pn mit meinen tel. nr.. schaue hier morgen warscheinlich erst mach 1800 wieder rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FXO (5. August 2005)

das mit sonntag nachkommen hoert sich vernuenftig an und sollte auch klappen, jetzt nur noch schaun ob der maks mitkommt, sonst wirds eng mit plaetzen...


----------



## adinalin (5. August 2005)

Gutes Tächle,
bin seid kurzem nach stuttgart verschlagen worden und such nen paar leute, die sich hier auskennen und spass am biken haben. Habe die gegend um den kerner turm schon ein bissel ausgespäht, aber es gibt ja bestimmt noch mehr.
Ich bin allerdings hardtail fahrer, nehmt ihr sowas auch mit??


----------



## Backwoods (5. August 2005)

FXO schrieb:
			
		

> das mit sonntag nachkommen hoert sich vernuenftig an und sollte auch klappen, jetzt nur noch schaun ob der maks mitkommt, sonst wirds eng mit plaetzen...



Hi,

wenn das wetter morgen brauchbar ist fahr ich morgen vormittag nach todtnau und zwar so das ich ohne hetze mit ner halbtageskarte biken kann. abfahrt bei mir in sifi 10:15. wer noch mit will sagt bescheid. sprit kost nix   

@fxo ich ruf dich nachher nochmal an. wenn ihr sonntag nachkommt  bleib ich übernacht. ansonsten werd ich das spontan nach lust laune und wetter entscheiden. wenn du/ihr sa abend kommt und auf den campingplatz geht, wäre ich auch dabei. sollte ich aber wissen wegen zelt, grillzeug ? usw.

wer ist maks? onkel r?

bis später


----------



## zerg10 (6. August 2005)

Neue Gabel ist immer noch da, ich könnte  :kotz:. Daher lohnt sich für mich der Ausflug nach Wildbad oder Todtnau nicht.
Jemand Zeit und Lust so gegen 14:00 am Frauenkopf oder so eine kleine Runde zu drehen ?


----------



## FXO (6. August 2005)

ich werd um 14.00 an der solitude sein...mfr einrollen


----------



## zerg10 (6. August 2005)

FXO schrieb:
			
		

> ich werd um 14.00 an der solitude sein...mfr einrollen



Mist, das schaffe ich mit meinem knappen Zeitplan nicht. Warum biste nicht in Todtnau ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FXO (6. August 2005)

...wenn dann geh ich morgen nach todtnau, aber da solls wohl regnen...morgen vormittag waer noch drin...hat wer zeit?


----------



## plusminus (7. August 2005)

Braucht jemand was von www.actionsports.de ?
Übergabemöglichkeit besteht zB am RKV-Gelände in BB wo derzeit die Dirtanlage im Bau ist.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Koeni (8. August 2005)

Hallo, wir sind wieder da  , zwar schon seit Samstag, aber wir waren wohl alle zu faul uns zu melden.
War wiedermal der Hammer in Frankreich. Es gibt in Europa ganz sicher nix Besseres. Das Haus ist schon für nächstes Jahr vorgemerkt und ich freu mich seit Samstag abend auf die Abfahrt  . Mehr schreib ich jetzt nicht, sonst komm ich zu sehr ins Schwärmen.

@+-
Ich brauch nen Sattel, aber wir sehn uns irgendwie nicht so oft, oder (haben wir uns überhaupt schon mal gesehen?  )

@all
Ist jemand die Woche für gemütliches Rumeiern an der Solitude oder so zu haben?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. August 2005)

@Morzine

KAnn mich Koni nur anschließen.

@Koni
Mittwoch könnte was werden. Wie isses da bei Dir. HT fahren wird sicher hart


----------



## Onkel R (8. August 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, wir sind wieder da  , zwar schon seit Samstag, aber wir waren wohl alle zu faul uns zu melden.
> War wiedermal der Hammer in Frankreich. Es gibt in Europa ganz sicher nix Besseres. Das Haus ist schon für nächstes Jahr vorgemerkt und ich freu mich seit Samstag abend auf die Abfahrt  . Mehr schreib ich jetzt nicht, sonst komm ich zu sehr ins Schwärmen.
> 
> @all
> Ist jemand die Woche für gemütliches Rumeiern an der Solitude oder so zu haben?



Hey welcome back! klar bin unter der woche wie immer für ein paar ausritte zu haben! solangs net zu früh am amorgen is! 
Bin mal gespannt was du zu berichten hast!


----------



## Koeni (8. August 2005)

Vielleicht auch schon heute?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. August 2005)

Heute helfe ich Simon beim umziehen.

Waschmaschine und so


----------



## Koeni (8. August 2005)

@alle Faulsäcke, Schüler, Studenten, Arbeitslose und Leute mit dickem Gleitzeitkonto

Ich treff mich mim Onkel um 15Uhr am Solitudeparkplatz um ein bischen rum zu rollern.Ich denk wir fahren Krumbach und Bergheim und dann mal sehn, was die Beinchen sagen.


----------



## Backwoods (8. August 2005)

So Jungs,

schlechte neuigkeiten meinerseits! hab meinen todtnau aufenthalt nach sturz samstag abend abgebrochen und auf dem rückweg den umweg übers krankenhaus in sifi gemacht. 

dachte eigentlich ich fahr da "kurz" vorbei und lass  mir die rechte hand eingipsen. war ein kleiner irrtum. um 2000 dort gewesen und um 2200 aufm op-tisch gelandet    bin dann erst heute mittag heimgekommen.

gebrochen is nix, aber eine luxation der m D5 basis läuft aufs selbe raus -> min. 4 wochen gips. ist ein knochen vom kleinen finger in nähe des handgelenks rausgesprungen und wurde mit 2 drähten fixiert, deswegen auch die op. 

ich wunder mich immer noch wie mann an der stelle auf der dh überhaupt hinfliegen kann. three60 war dabei, hatten uns zufällig getroffen. bin immer noch der meinung ich war net schnell ausserdem gigns da geradeaus. nochmal danke fürs bike einladen.

wer genaueres wissen will kann ja anrufen. tippen ist etwas müsig, aber hab jetzt ja zeit  

bike ist im übrigen ganz geblieben, hatte nur vorher schonmal den schaltzug geknickt. war auch alles einigermaßen schmerzfrei


----------



## plusminus (8. August 2005)

@koni: stimmt, wir haben uns noch nie gesehen. Liegt halt hauptsächlich daran, dass ich net so nen tolles Vollgefedertes Rad hab und mit meinem Hardtailfahrkünsten lieber net auf die "schwierigen" Trails losgeh. Kannst ja mal beim Holk fragen was dabei rausgekommen ist.
Wo wohnst du denn? Bzw bist Du ab und an in BB aufm RKV Gelände? Das ist 2 Steinwürfe von mir daheim weg......

Braucht sonst wer was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. August 2005)

@Backwoods

Dann mal Gute Besserung und nicht soo viele schmerzen.
Bis die Tage


----------



## boerni (9. August 2005)

guten morgen
auch von mir ein willkommen zurück und ein gute besserung an backwoods.

ich hatte vor am freitag nach todtnau zu fahren vielleicht hat ja jemand auch lust mitzukommen. so in richtung ivan guck
also bis dann
björn


----------



## stinkyrider (9. August 2005)

willst du nur am freitag biken, oder mehrere Tage? 
Hätte auch Lust, kann aber wahrscheinlich nur Freitags.


----------



## boerni (9. August 2005)

@markus
na wie perfekt ich kann auch nur freitag. dann können wir das ja schonmal festhalten
also markus und ich fahren am freitag nach todtnau, wer noch bock hat kommt einfach mit
gruss
björn


----------



## Koeni (9. August 2005)

Oh mann, warum denkt Ihr Euch immer so schlaue Sachen aus  .
Wenn ich's mit meinem Gewissen und meinem Geldbeutel vereinbaren kann komm ich mit. Was bleibt auch anderes übrig, wenn man süchtig ist


----------



## beat (9. August 2005)

@Backwoods: Gute Besserung auch von der FK-CC-/Tourenfraktion  !


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. August 2005)

FAlls jemand Lust hat, ich bin ca. ab 17:30 unterwegs. Ab Spiegel.


----------



## Koeni (10. August 2005)

Vielleicht komm ich mit. Ich meld mich mal noch bei dir


----------



## Backwoods (10. August 2005)

Hi,

meine dainese knee/shin guards sind ziemlich fertig und ich wollt neue anschaffen.

der felix (?) aus dem shop in todtnau schwört ja auf die neuen 2005er fox 911 launch. hat die jemand oder ist damit schonmal gefahren?

hier im forum (suchfunktion) werden aber die race face am meisten empfohlen! ich fand aber nur vom ansehen die fox eigentlich besser. die gibts auch gerade bei hibike als schnäppchen für 49,99   

was meint ihr?

ps. die 2005er haben mit den vorgängermodellen wenig bis nix gemeinsam!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FXO (10. August 2005)

...check doch mal beim bikemaxx in feuerbach vorbei, der hat die glaub da und hat grad 25% auf ALLE Artikel.


----------



## FXO (10. August 2005)

ach ja: bin morgen nachmittag so ab 16.00 an der solitude...wer vom faulen studentenpack ist da schon wach und kommt mit?


----------



## tde (11. August 2005)

@all: so, meld mich auch mal wieder. First off, gute Besserung für broken Backwoods  ; herzliche Spaßwünsche an FXO zum Kauf des MFR  .

Da ich die letzten vier Wochen nicht da war, wäre ich dankbar für einen kleinen Bericht über den aktuellen Waldzustand. Sonntag werde ich wohl (allerdings schon morgens) mit dem MFR zur großen Trail-Tour aufbrechen (ca. 4 Stunden). Wo lohnt es sich gerade besonders zu fahren, gibt's neue nette Stellen irgendwo? Bin dankbar für jeden Tipp.

ein wenig Offtopic: ich verkaufe meinen Enik-Straßenrenner (Stahl, unter 10 Kilo mit Pedalen). Falls jemand von euch (oder ein Bekannter) einen preiswerten RR-Einstieg (um die 300 Euro) oder ein ideales Fitness-Trainingsgerät sucht, bitte melden. Rad passt für 1,85 - 1,93 Meter-Menschen.


----------



## Onkel R (11. August 2005)

FXO schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja: bin morgen nachmittag so ab 16.00 an der solitude...wer vom faulen studentenpack ist da schon wach und kommt mit?



Jepp bin langsam wach und das könnte klappen )


----------



## torte (11. August 2005)

@ Backwoods

Gute Besserung für die Patschehand   

@ All

Hat jemand schon Pläne fürs WE ?

Samstag zb. ne Runde im Bereich WB   

oder Sonntag TD oder WB ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. August 2005)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand schon Pläne fürs WE ?


 
Und ob. Werde dem Thüringer Bikepark in Steinach mal wieder einen Besuch abstatten.    Mal sehen was sich seit dem letzten mal getan hat.
Hab übrigens noch eine Cd mit Bildern für Dich hier liegen. 
Hoffe das bei Dir auch wieder alles klar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. August 2005)

tde schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich die letzten vier Wochen nicht da war, wäre ich dankbar für einen kleinen Bericht über den aktuellen Waldzustand. .


 
Uni, Botnang und Krumbach sind bis aucf ein paar Pfützen eigentlich völlig trocken. FK kann ich nicht sagen. War schon lange nicht mehr dort. 
Es wurde ja leider tod gebaut.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Koeni (13. August 2005)

Hey Ihr alten Franzosen, schaut mal was ich zufällig gefunden hab  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/158164/cat/500/page/1

Nur der Anlieger ist nicht mit drauf, wär ja interessant gewesen


----------



## Backwoods (13. August 2005)

@schwandalein: kommst du noch öfter beim bikemaxx am pragsattel vorbei?


----------



## sms (14. August 2005)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> @schwandalein: kommst du noch öfter beim bikemaxx am pragsattel vorbei?


200m vom Arbeitsplatz entfernt?    Ich komme da fast nieeeee vorbei


----------



## torte (14. August 2005)

Hat diese Woche einer Lust auf TD ? (Zur Not geht auch WB)

Oder hätte die Tage einer Lust auf die Waiblinger Gegend ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. August 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Ihr alten Franzosen, schaut mal was ich zufällig gefunden hab
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/158164/cat/500/page/1
> 
> Nur der Anlieger ist nicht mit drauf, wär ja interessant gewesen


 
Da haste recht, ich fand es schon vom kleinen aus schwer den zu bekommen


----------



## Backwoods (14. August 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> 200m vom Arbeitsplatz entfernt?    Ich komme da fast nieeeee vorbei




Dann kannste ja mal schauen ob die wirklich die fox launch 911 knee/shin guards dort haben. die gibts in 2 größen s/m und l/xl. bitte gleich anprobieren und sagen was dir besser passt.

preis ist natürlich auch wichtig   bei hibike im ssv 49,99   + porto

damits keine missverständnisse gibt noch ein bild:


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. August 2005)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> bitte gleich anprobieren und sagen was dir besser passt.


   Ich glaube dem Simon kann nur die S passen


----------



## sms (15. August 2005)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kannste ja mal schauen ob die wirklich die fox launch 911 knee/shin guards dort haben. die gibts in 2 größen s/m und l/xl. bitte gleich anprobieren und sagen was dir besser passt.
> 
> preis ist natürlich auch wichtig   bei hibike im ssv 49,99   + porto
> 
> damits keine missverständnisse gibt noch ein bild:


Die Dinger habe ich dort vor 1-2 Monaten mal versucht an mein Bein zu operieren. Hat fast 30 min gedauert, was aber auch daran gelegen haben könnte, dass ich den Öffnungsmechanismuss* für die Gurte nicht entdeckt habe. (ich hatte natürlich S an)
Die Dinger sehen auf alle Fälle ziemlich wuchtig aus, den Preis muss ich nachher mal noch nachgucken, ich sag dann bescheid.

*An der Vorderseite links und rechts werden die Gummibänder sammt einer Platisikplatte eingehängt und verklipst. Ich weis nicht, was diese "Sollbruchstelle" bei einem Stutz macht, aber mir scheinen diese Schoner nicht richtig durchdacht zu sein... -> nur meine Meinung, keine persönliche Erfahrung


----------



## boerni (15. August 2005)

@ torte 
schreib mal bitte genau welche reifen du brauchst. mir war irgendwie so als wolltest du al mighty 26" guey gluey und 24" orc in 2,6 stimmt das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (16. August 2005)

Mahlzeit! Bevor Ihr mich ganz vergesst, schreibe ich doch auch mal wieder was  

Der geneigte Leser weiß natürlich, daß ich derzeit etwas im Arbeits- und Umzugsstress bin. Nichtsdestotrotz (tolles Wort, oder?) möchte ich morgen abend mal wieder Dreckspringen gehen und werde mich dazu so gegen 18.30 in Markgröningen einfinden. Wer Bock hat, kommt vorbei! Freue mich immer über Mitflieger... 
So, und als Ankündigung: die Pläne, mein Helius wieder aufzubauen, nehmen langsam Gestalt an. Ich weiß zumindest schon mal, was ich haben will. Jetzt muß ich es nur noch bekommen  Und spätestens ab Oktober will ich damit auch mal wieder Touren fahren (na ihr wißt schon, Touren mit gehörig Spaßfaktor und ordentlich Gerunkel - und ich will nix hören von wegen "Wie? Klickpedale?" oder "Wie? Nur 140mm?"  ) nur als Vorwarnung... die neuen Trails habe ich ja dann direkt vor der Haustür, da können wir dann gern mal gemeinsam drüber reiten!

So, und jetzt gehe ich wieder Kisten packen... Bis später!


----------



## sms (17. August 2005)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kannste ja mal schauen ob die wirklich die fox launch 911 knee/shin guards dort haben. die gibts in 2 größen s/m und l/xl. bitte gleich anprobieren und sagen was dir besser passt.
> 
> preis ist natürlich auch wichtig   bei hibike im ssv 49,99   + porto
> 
> damits keine missverständnisse gibt noch ein bild:


So, ich war gestern bei bikemaxx.....
die haben s/m und l/xl da,
steht das "MaXX" von Bikemaxx eigentlich für maximale Preise? Die wollen nämlich 69,90 Euro für die Teile.
Also kauf dir die Teile bei hibike wenn du sie unbedingt willst, aber wenn sie beim ersten Schrabber aufs Knie auseinanderfallen, beschwere dich nicht bei mir!

@Steppi
s/m passt mir wunderbar, l/xl könnte ich als Rückenpanzer verwenden


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. August 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> @Steppi
> s/m passt mir wunderbar, l/xl könnte ich als Rückenpanzer verwenden


Sag ich doch  


War gestern jemand fahren und kann mir sagen ob ich heute im Schlamm ertrinke? Ht ist gerade sauber und ich hab keinen Bock tierisch zu putzen.


----------



## Koeni (17. August 2005)

Ich war fahren. Es war schon ziemlich siffig gestern.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. August 2005)

hhmmm, dann putz ich evtl. doch lieber mal das Switch.
Braucht auch mal Zuwendung


----------



## FXO (17. August 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich war gestern bei bikemaxx.....
> die haben s/m und l/xl da,
> steht das "MaXX" von Bikemaxx eigentlich für maximale Preise? Die wollen nämlich 69,90 Euro für die Teile.
> Also kauf dir die Teile bei hibike wenn du sie unbedingt willst, aber wenn sie beim ersten Schrabber aufs Knie auseinanderfallen, beschwere dich nicht bei mir!
> ...



soweit ich weiss haben die aber gerade noch 25% auf alles, würde dann knapp über 50 kosten...bei hibike kommt das mit porto aufs gleiche raus.



Viel wichtiger: wer würde heute mit fahren kommen (Solitude, spätnachmittags), wer wäre morgen am start?

Wer hat demnächst mal Lust auf Heubach oder sogar Todtnau? Die paar tage gutes wetter sollte man halt mal ausnutzen...


Gruß, FX


----------



## sms (17. August 2005)

FXO schrieb:
			
		

> soweit ich weiss haben die aber gerade noch 25% auf alles, würde dann knapp über 50 kosten...bei hibike kommt das mit porto aufs gleiche raus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich denke, die 25% gelten nicht auf alle Produkte....
viele Preise im Bikemaxx sind herabgesetzt, dieser jedoch nicht???
Aber du hast recht, speziell gefragt hab ich nicht. Irgendwie werde ich in dem Laden eh ignoriert?   Vielleicht bin ich auf einfach kleiner als die Regale und die sehen mich nicht?


----------



## Koeni (18. August 2005)

FXO schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat demnächst mal Lust auf Heubach oder sogar Todtnau? Die paar tage gutes wetter sollte man halt mal ausnutzen...
> 
> 
> Gruß, FX



Ist jetzt vielleicht 'n bischen kurzfristig, aber ich fahr mit Olli morgen nach Todtnau. Wir haben nur leider keinen Platzt mehr, weil mein Passat gerade nicht läuft(Batterie) und wir mit dem Golf von Olli fahren. Wenn du selbst fahren kannst, wärst du zumindest mal nicht alleine dort.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. August 2005)

ich will auch. Wieso muss ich nur ständig auf Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (18. August 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Ist jetzt vielleicht 'n bischen kurzfristig, aber ich fahr mit Olli morgen nach Todtnau. Wir haben nur leider keinen Platzt mehr, weil mein Passat gerade nicht läuft(Batterie) und wir mit dem Golf von Olli fahren. Wenn du selbst fahren kannst, wärst du zumindest mal nicht alleine dort.



kann mir mal jemand erklären wie man diese total schwachsinnig enge haarnadelkurve ganz unten hinter dem letzten forstweg, bzw kurz vor der bikestation fährt   

fahrt ihr da ne art wallride an den bretten an der wanf entlang? 

ich musste da immer anhalten und mein bike im stand rumwuchten  
hab auch niemand gesehen der es geschafft hat.


----------



## Koeni (18. August 2005)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> hab auch niemand gesehen der es geschafft hat.



Dann war keiner da, der fahren kann  . Die kann man fahren, wie man will. Die Abchecker fahren sie halt ganz aussen und so Leute wie ich(noch)innen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. August 2005)

@Backwoods

Wenn Du so oft wie andere da lang fahren würdest, würdest dann auch rumkommen. Bei mir wollts auch net so


----------



## GS Collezione (19. August 2005)

Wird schon noch mit der Haarnadelkurve, gell Koni


----------



## Backwoods (19. August 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, die 25% gelten nicht auf alle Produkte....
> viele Preise im Bikemaxx sind herabgesetzt, dieser jedoch nicht???



Stimmt! Das angebot gilt nur für bikes und sommerbekleidung. zubehör, wie z.b. ptotekzoren sind ausgenommen.

na ja - anprobieren kann man ja mal


----------



## boerni (19. August 2005)

@ torte 
also ich hab jetzt reifen da. beides al mighty vorne 26" guey gluey und hinten 24" in orc, also wenn du sie haben willst dann geb bescheid. beim preis steht eine 2 vorne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torte (19. August 2005)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> @ torte
> also ich hab jetzt reifen da. beides al mighty vorne 26" guey gluey und hinten 24" in orc, also *wenn du sie haben willst dann geb bescheid*. beim preis steht eine 2 vorne.





*BESCHEID*  

und wenn du Beläge für meine HAYES anbieten kannst deren Preis mit ner "1" beginnt könnten wir auch da ins Geschäft kommen


----------



## boerni (22. August 2005)

@torte
so hab die reifen zuhause bringste nen fuffi mit sind sie deine. beläge haben auf jeden fall auch eine 1 vorne stehen muss nur noch gucken welche zahl dahinter steht. sag ich dir morgen bescheid.
bis denne
björn


----------



## Koeni (23. August 2005)

Hey Ihr Flaschen, hier geht ja garnix. Alle verletzt?

Wenn man sich nicht auf'm Rad begegnen kann (bin auch verletzt  ).
Heute abend ist "Social Distortion" Konzert In Stuttgart im Messe und Kongresszentrum. Einlass wär um 19Uhr. Ich bin auf jeden Fall da. Falls zufällig jemand auch da sein sollte,oder kommen will , kann er mich ja anrufen.
(Ich kann auch noch günstigere Karten besorgen, bei rechtzeitigem Anruf, weil ein Kumpel welche übrig hat)

Ansonsten gute Besserung allen und bis bald


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. August 2005)

Man soll´s nicht glauben, ich hab mich gestern erkältet.
Da morgen der einzig gescheite Tag wird, werde ich mich ziemlich in den Arsch beissen weil ich nicht fahren kann. Hoffentlich wir das Wetter ab Sonntag besser. Sonst fällt Winterberg ins Wasser.


----------



## Floater (23. August 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit! Bevor Ihr mich ganz vergesst, schreibe ich doch auch mal wieder was
> 
> Der geneigte Leser weiß natürlich, daß ich derzeit etwas im Arbeits- und Umzugsstress bin. Nichtsdestotrotz (tolles Wort, oder?) möchte ich morgen abend mal wieder Dreckspringen gehen und werde mich dazu so gegen 18.30 in Markgröningen einfinden. Wer Bock hat, kommt vorbei! Freue mich immer über Mitflieger...
> So, und als Ankündigung: die Pläne, mein Helius wieder aufzubauen, nehmen langsam Gestalt an. Ich weiß zumindest schon mal, was ich haben will. Jetzt muß ich es nur noch bekommen  Und spätestens ab Oktober will ich damit auch mal wieder Touren fahren (na ihr wißt schon, Touren mit gehörig Spaßfaktor und ordentlich Gerunkel - und ich will nix hören von wegen "Wie? Klickpedale?" oder "Wie? Nur 140mm?"  ) nur als Vorwarnung... die neuen Trails habe ich ja dann direkt vor der Haustür, da können wir dann gern mal gemeinsam drüber reiten!
> ...






wie? Klickpedale?!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. August 2005)

@Floater

Falls Du nicht erst wieder in 2 Wochen hier rein schaust, mach Dir mal den 2-4 September frei. Winterberg!!!


----------



## torte (24. August 2005)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> @torte
> so hab die reifen zuhause bringste nen fuffi mit sind sie deine. beläge haben auf jeden fall auch eine 1 vorne stehen muss nur noch gucken welche zahl dahinter steht. sag ich dir morgen bescheid.
> bis denne
> björn




Wo kann ich dich überfallen.. äh.. finden ?   Evtl. bei ner kleinen Tour am WE ?


----------



## Floater (25. August 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Floater
> 
> Falls Du nicht erst wieder in 2 Wochen hier rein schaust, mach Dir mal den 2-4 September frei. Winterberg!!!




das sieht monetär gaaaanz schlecht aus!!
aber :
1. morgen fahren??

2.am 3.0oktober feiertagswochenende an den gardasee oder nach b-mais?


----------



## torte (25. August 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> 2.am 3.0oktober feiertagswochenende an den gardasee oder nach b-mais?




B-Mais   


2-4 Septemer kann ich leider nicht


----------



## dangerousD (26. August 2005)

@floater:

Ich wußte doch, irgend ein dummer Kommentar kommt  *SCHNAUZE!*  Spaß... hoffe, (noch) meine Gabel hat den Ausflug gut überstanden. Sag an, ob Du sie behalten möchtest!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (27. August 2005)

MMMMAAAHLZEIT!.....


So morgen ist Sonntag, Sonntag wird geradelt!
Ich bin morgen in *Heubach*!   
*Wer kommt mit?*

Ich werde um ca. 12 Uhr oben am Waldparkplatz sein.

Ps.
Da ich heute und morgen kein Internet mehr habe, kann mir jemand eine SMS schicken, falls ihr einen anderen Zeitpunkt ausmacht?
0172/ 626NEUNNEUN75.


----------



## torte (27. August 2005)

Am Mittwoch würde ich gerne nach Todtnau  

Auto vorhanden, einen Platz kann ich noch anbieten. Wer ist dabei ?


----------



## Floater (27. August 2005)

wäre morgen auch in heubach!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. August 2005)

@torte

SAg mal, musst Du garnicht mehr arbeiten  

Ich bin Krank und fahr vor nächsten Freitag in Winterberg kein Bike.


@all

Hat jemand nen Dämpfer mit 200er Einbaulänge und 57mm Hub rumliegen.
Will da mal was testen.


----------



## Backwoods (27. August 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @torte
> 
> Hat jemand nen Dämpfer mit 200er Einbaulänge und 57mm Hub rumliegen.
> Will da mal was testen.



rumliegen nicht  aber so ähnlich. und was heisst überhaupt testen  

sag mal genauer was du machen willst. vielleicht kann ich dir helfen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. August 2005)

Ich überlege seit längerem wie ich 170mm aus meiner Kiste bekomme.

Bei 1/3 klappt das mit 56mm Hub. Die sind meist in 200er Dämpfern verbaut.
Rocky will mir nicht sagen ob das geht. Hab jetzt aber jemanden gefunden, der genau das gemacht hat. Er meint, das es super geht. Auch das Ansprechen geht weiterhin super. Von daher, würde ich das gerne mal ausprobieren.
Hört sich auch wieder leicht an, allerdings müssten dann die Buchsen ja auch noch passen. Muss man halt mal schauen.
HAst Du eine? Einbaubreite der Buchse sind bei mir 22mm mit 8er Bolzen.


----------



## Backwoods (28. August 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Ich überlege seit längerem wie ich 170mm aus meiner Kiste bekomme.
> 
> Bei 1/3 klappt das mit 56mm Hub. Die sind meist in 200er Dämpfern verbaut.
> Rocky will mir nicht sagen ob das geht. Hab jetzt aber jemanden gefunden, der genau das gemacht hat. Er meint, das es super geht. Auch das Ansprechen geht weiterhin super. Von daher, würde ich das gerne mal ausprobieren.
> ...



ich hab ja so aus den votec auch mehr federweg rausgeholt. hab da seit 2 jahren einen x-fusion vector dh drinnen 200mm mit allerdings 56mm hub. 

wenn du nicht sonstwas für faxen mit dem ding anstellst kannst du den mal haben. 

lass uns morgen mal telefonieren. kann ja nur 1 händig tippen  

der dämpfer muss eh mal raus weil er neue buchsen braucht. die breite muss ich erstmal nachmessen. sind bei mir aber vorne und hinten unterschiedlich.


----------



## torte (28. August 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @torte
> 
> SAg mal, musst Du garnicht mehr arbeiten
> 
> Ich bin Krank und fahr vor nächsten Freitag in Winterberg kein Bike.





Doch (leider    ) darf ich am Donnerstag wieder Arbeiten   

Und am Winterber WE kann ich ja leider nicht (bin auf ner Hochzeit)

ACHTUNG bin bis Dienstag unterwegs und hab keinen Zugriff aufs www. Wer als mit möchte soll sich bitte via Handy bei mir melden.


----------



## storchO (28. August 2005)

Ich fahre auch oft Sonntags...     

storchO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. August 2005)

@Backwoods 

Hört sich gut an. Der eine mm macht das Kraut net fett.
Will den Michel auch noch mal anrufen. Der hat ja den Fox RC auch drinne mit195er Länge.  Ich ruf heute mal durch.

Danke schonmal.
Ach ja, Hülsen hab ich hier. Wenn die in Deine Buchsen passen und auf 22 kommen passt es.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. August 2005)

@BAckwoods

Ich kann den Michel seinen mal haben. DA passt das auch mit den Buchsen.
Der hat die gleichen MAße wie ich von den Hülsen und so.
Danke aber nochmal für´s Angebot. Evtl. komm ich nochmal drauf zurück.


----------



## sms (29. August 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> MMMMAAAHLZEIT!.....
> 
> 
> So morgen ist Sonntag, Sonntag wird geradelt!
> ...


Morgen,

war übrigends wieder sehr schick in Heubach.
Ein paar "wichtige" Bretter in den ganz engen Kurven sind etwas verwittert... und im DH wurde ein Loch gebuddelt, welches die Baumeister auch besser kennzeichnen hätten können... (ein einziges Absperrband wird im Wald halt gern übersehen...    )

Auf dem Rückweg bin ich noch bei Waiblingen rechts abgebogen....


----------



## zerg10 (29. August 2005)

Wie wäre es mit 'ner gepflegten Mittwochsrunde ? Entweder die klassische Trail-Runde (Uni, Botnang, usw.) oder im Sommerrain Material schrotten ?


----------



## sms (29. August 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Sommerrain Material schrotten


Da war ich noch nie, und mein Material is trotzdem dauernd futsch...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. August 2005)

@Schwandalein

Haste mittlerweile ne neue Kurbel und einen neuen Shifter?
Oder wird das wie in Morzine.
HAste evtl. sogar ne neue GAbel  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (30. August 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Schwandalein
> 
> Haste mittlerweile ne neue Kurbel und einen neuen Shifter?
> Oder wird das wie in Morzine.
> HAste evtl. sogar ne neue GAbel  ?


Habe weder Kurbel, noch Shifter, noch Gabel, noch Rohloff.
.... Aber ich habs Stinky geputzt!   

Wolltest du mir nicht irgendwas mit deiner Kurbel anbieten?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. August 2005)

Siehste, da hab ich garnicht mehr dran gedacht.

Der linke Kurbelarm ist bei meiner alten noch OK. Kannste haben. Muss die dann heute mal raussuchen. Dann bring ich die am WE mit. Aufnahme müsste passen. sehen wir dann.


----------



## steppenwolf79 (30. August 2005)

ja ich wäre auch für eine gepflegte mittwochsrunde


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (30. August 2005)

Hallo Jungs, 

so bin auch mal wieder im Ländle und hab gleich ne gute Nachricht. Ich habe einen Bagger für die RKV Strecke !!!!!.  Bedingung vom "Verleiher" ist allerdings ein professioneller Bagga-Fara aber da bin ich auch schon dran. 

Es geht zwar langsam aber stetig voran, vielleicht können wir doch noch diesen Herbst die Strecke rocken!!

Ich geb dann rechtzeitig Beischeid wenn's zum shapen geht, weil dann, seid Ihr alle gefordert. 

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## dangerousD (30. August 2005)

@ra

*DANKE!!! *Ich denke, da spreche ich für einige hier... wenn wir Dich nicht hätten! Wenn es sich einrichten läßt (kennst ja meine momentane Situation), dann bin ich gern dabei beim Shapen!

Grüsse


----------



## boerni (31. August 2005)

hat jemand der am freitag nach winterberg fährt noch einen platz frei für ivan? dann bitte bei mir melden 
bis dann
björn


----------



## Vanio (31. August 2005)

@zerg
Mathiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiias! Fräge: Könntest du mich nach Winterberg mitnehmen?melde dich mal   
Ivan


----------



## zerg10 (31. August 2005)

Vanio schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> Mathiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiias! Fräge: Könntest du mich nach Winterberg mitnehmen?melde dich mal
> Ivan



Fahre erst am Samstagmorgen runter u. muß noch mit dem Schwandalein die Feinplanung machen. Wenn ich selber fahre, ist natürlich ein Plätzchen frei. Schick' mir mal Deine Händi-Nr., Mail geht gerade nicht, weil mein Rechner daheim hin ist ...


----------



## Vanio (31. August 2005)

@zerg
joooooooooooooo  
01793226891, aber ich hab deine zu Hause rausbekommen, ich ruf dich später an!
Bis denne!
Ivan


----------



## sms (31. August 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Fahre erst am Samstagmorgen runter u. muß noch mit dem Schwandalein die Feinplanung machen. Wenn ich selber fahre, ist natürlich ein Plätzchen frei. Schick' mir mal Deine Händi-Nr., Mail geht gerade nicht, weil mein Rechner daheim hin ist ...


JAAAAAAA, DU WOLLTEST MICH ANRUFEN!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (31. August 2005)

@ra super sache! hast einen baggerfahrer? vielleicht klappt es ja über die thw connection mit nem fahrer ohne bagger(nachdem es mit fahrer mit bagger ja leider nix war!)

@all nich winterberger: sa oder so töurchen?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. September 2005)

Moin, 

ich muss sagen, dass ich zu einer Sorte Mensch gehöre, die Angesichts von 1,37 Euro für Super Bleifrei leicht aggressiv werden. 
Ich wollts nur mal sagen. FAlls jemand heute TAnken will, dann nicht bei ESSO!!


----------



## storchO (1. September 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ich muss sagen, dass ich zu einer Sorte Mensch gehöre, die Angesichts von 1,37 Euro für Super Bleifrei leicht aggressiv werden.
> Ich wollts nur mal sagen. FAlls jemand heute TAnken will, dann nicht bei ESSO!!



und bei aral, shell, omv, BP etc...


----------



## FXO (1. September 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> @all nich winterberger: sa oder so töurchen?



...sofort dabei, gerne auch was längeres, allerdings eher sonntag...


----------



## sms (1. September 2005)

FXO schrieb:
			
		

> ...sofort dabei, gerne auch was längeres, allerdings eher sonntag...


@FXO
ist dein MFR eingentlich mit Rohloff?


----------



## FXO (1. September 2005)

nein, 500 für rohloff sind zwar fair, für mich aber zu viel


----------



## Floater (3. September 2005)

morgen jemand fahren wollen?
1 an der uni vaihingen und/oder um halb 2 an der solitude?


----------



## tde (3. September 2005)

@floater: wir fahren zwar morgen genau dort, aber wesentlich früher, Start um 9.00 Uhr. Falls Du früh fahren willst, ruf mich an. Ansonsten meld Dich die Tage mal wegen Alpirsbach-RR-Marathon. Greetz


----------



## Kailinger (4. September 2005)

Bin so ab 4 oder 5 in MG. Koni? Dirk?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (4. September 2005)

@Kai
Sorry, wir sind erst vorhin aus Winterberg zurück gekommen


@Winterberger
Die Cam hat wohl irgendwie gesponnen(oder der Dirk hat's verbockt  ). Auf jeden Fall fehlt Tag 1 fast komplett  , ist einfach nix drauf.

Und noch so am Rande:

Fabien Barel ist wieder Weltmeister,
2. Hill
3. Minaar
4. Peat
.
.
.
24. Klausmann

bei den Mädels Chausson vor Jonnier, Ragot(kennsch nit) und Quin

Gute Nacht


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. September 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Winterberger
> Die Cam hat wohl irgendwie gesponnen(oder der Dirk hat's verbockt  ). Auf jeden Fall fehlt Tag 1 fast komplett  , ist einfach nix drauf.


----------



## dangerousD (5. September 2005)

@koni

 

Wenn im Display "REC" steht, dann sollte das Ding ja aufnehmen. "REC" stand an beiden Tagen recht oft im Display... und zurückgespult habe ich nicht. Merkwürdig.


----------



## Koeni (5. September 2005)

@dangerousD
Ja, ich weiß. Ziemlich sicher liegt's an der Cam. Ist beim Simon (Jakobs Bruder) auch schon passiert. Die haben die gleiche. Ist halt schon ärgerlich. Du kämpfst dich den ganzen Tag über den Berg, und die verschissene Cam nimmt nix auf  .

Hab hier gerade zufällig was gefunden, als ich noch Todtnaubilder hochladen wollte  :







Hat mich doch tasächlich so ein netter Mensch fotogafiert am Samstag


----------



## boerni (5. September 2005)

@ winterberger
ich möchte mich bei allen bedanken die dabei waren. war ein sehr lustiges wochenende. 

bis dann
björn


----------



## sms (5. September 2005)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> @ winterberger
> ich möchte mich bei allen bedanken die dabei waren. war ein sehr lustiges wochenende.
> 
> bis dann
> björn


Jo,
war extrem lustiges Wochenende....

@Koeni
ich bestell schonmal bei dir eine CD mit dem Ganzen Filmmaterial, welches halt vom letzten Tag da ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (5. September 2005)

So, ich hab jetzt ein ca. 6minütiges Video geschnitten. Das kommt zusammen mit den Bildern auf ne DVD und um die dürft Ihr Euch dann kloppen  .Es sind alle Szenen drin, die noch auf dem Band waren.

Ach so, Gerald, dir schick ich's dann per Post. Brauch nur die Adresse


----------



## sms (5. September 2005)

Winterberg  guckst du Gallerieeeeeee


----------



## Sofax (5. September 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich hab jetzt ein ca. 6minütiges Video geschnitten. Das kommt zusammen mit den Bildern auf ne DVD und um die dürft Ihr Euch dann kloppen  .Es sind alle Szenen drin, die noch auf dem Band waren.
> 
> Ach so, Gerald, dir schick ich's dann per Post. Brauch nur die Adresse



Super, dass ich mich nicht zu kloppen brauche  
ist denn unser 5fach-Slopestyle-Drop mit drin?
Meine Adresse kriegst du gleich per PM.
War ein super Wochenende


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. September 2005)

@schwandalein


Wo sind eigentlich Deine Bilder 
Wenn ich nicht den Link benutze, und nur auf Deine Fotos gehe, sind die Winterbergbilder nicht dabei.
Ich nix verstehen.


----------



## sms (5. September 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @schwandalein
> 
> 
> Wo sind eigentlich Deine Bilder
> ...



Klicken Sie hier um alle zu sehen von Schwandalein's Fotos 
Sind halt nur Bilder vom Campingplatz


----------



## zerg10 (6. September 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Klicken Sie hier um alle zu sehen von Schwandalein's Fotos
> Sind halt nur Bilder vom Campingplatz



Ich vermisse das Zahnbürstenbild   

Ansonsten klasse WE gewesen, ausser dass es morgens recht frisch war ...


----------



## Koeni (6. September 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich vermisse das Zahnbürstenbild



Hier, extra für dich:


----------



## zerg10 (6. September 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Hier, extra für dich:



Super Alter   Es geht doch nix über einen gewissen Luxus ...


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (6. September 2005)

Grützi miteinand,

so, jetzt hab ich auch eine potenziellen Bagga-Fara. Ich treff mich mit ihm diesen Freitag um 19.00 h am RKV Gelände um alle notwendige zu besprechen. 

Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden, haltet Schüppchen und Eimerchen bereit !!!!

Grüsse ra.


----------



## zerg10 (6. September 2005)

@Holk
Fein   

@All
Wie wäre es morgen mit einer gemütlichen Runde ? Treffen am Uni-Spiegel ? Um 16:30 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tde (6. September 2005)

@zerg: am Frauenkopf und etwas später (17.30 Uhr), dann wär ich dabei. Oder vielleicht Donnerstag?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. September 2005)

Hab eben vom Michel ne SMS bekommen.

Botnang ist zerstört und verblockt. Denke es gilt für die RAmpe.


----------



## tde (6. September 2005)

mmh, Sonntag war noch alles intakt (sofern man die leicht altersschwache Rampe so bezeichnen darf).


----------



## zerg10 (7. September 2005)

tde schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg: am Frauenkopf und etwas später (17.30 Uhr), dann wär ich dabei. Oder vielleicht Donnerstag?



Sorry, bei mir wird's heute nix, muss ein paar Altlasten von Winterberg auskurieren. Evtl. am Sonntag(-vormittag) ?


----------



## cmjahn (7. September 2005)

Moin...

...also nochmal zu Botnang, die Rampe ist hin und der Weg ist kurz nach der Rampe (Kreuzung Waldweg) mit einem dicken Baumstamm verblockt  . Den hat man wohl mit nem Bagger oderso dorthin gebracht. Es gilt also dort eine Überfahrt zu errichten    Wer also dort demnächst vorbei fahren will sollte einen Hammer und Nägel mitnehmen Holzbohlen liegen ja noch rum...

Gruss euer Michel


----------



## tde (7. September 2005)

@zerg: schade, na denn, gute Besserung. Sonntag früh werde ich wohl Rennerle fahren als Vorbereitung für übernächstes WoEnd (Alpirsbach-Marathon), danach stelle ich das RR erstmal in den Keller und gehe wieder öfter in den Wald. Wenn Du auch ein Sonntags(früh)fahrer bist, können wir uns demnächst daten. Wir sind eigentlich regelmäßig zu dieser Zeit unterwegs. Hab Dein Santa ja noch gar nicht gesehen, wird mal Zeit. Grüße


----------



## torte (8. September 2005)

Tadaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa    ich bin endlich wieder online (an dieser Stelle nochmal ein "besonderer Dank" an die deutsche Telekom   )

Gibts was neues ?  


Ich wollte mal anfragen ob am Samstag jemand mit nach Todtnau möchte?

Ich würde fahren


----------



## sms (8. September 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich hab jetzt ein ca. 6minütiges Video geschnitten. Das kommt zusammen mit den Bildern auf ne DVD und um die dürft Ihr Euch dann kloppen  .Es sind alle Szenen drin, die noch auf dem Band waren.
> 
> Ach so, Gerald, dir schick ich's dann per Post. Brauch nur die Adresse


So, wer hat das Ding mittlerweile?


----------



## Koeni (9. September 2005)

Niemand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (9. September 2005)

@Schwan
Dein Posteingang ist voll!
Gib mir deine Adresse und ich schick's dir.


----------



## zerg10 (9. September 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Schwan
> Dein Posteingang ist voll!
> Gib mir deine Adresse und ich schick's dir.



Wie gross ist denn das Ding ? Kannst Du das nicht auf irgendeinen File-Shag stellen ?


----------



## Koeni (9. September 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gross ist denn das Ding ? Kannst Du das nicht auf irgendeinen File-Shag stellen ?



Mit mir musst du deutsch reden


----------



## zerg10 (9. September 2005)

Ich meine eine Rechenmaschine, auf der man kostenlos grössere Menge Daten ablegen kann. Dann hier die Adresse veröffentlichen u. alle Winterberger können es runterladen.


----------



## Koeni (9. September 2005)

Ich hab von sowas kein Plan und das Teil ist mit allen Goddies schon über 2Gb groß. Ich schick's jetzt zum Simon und der brennt Euch dann Kopien. So habt Ihr's vielleicht sogar am schnellsten.


----------



## zerg10 (9. September 2005)

aucheinsehrguterplanmussmichgeradeniveautechnischetwasanpassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (9. September 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> aucheinsehrguterplanmussmichgeradeniveautechnischetwasanpassen



He, pass bloß auf du Dummsack, sonst werf ich dich das nächste mal vom Rad, wenn ich dich überhol(das passiert ja bekanntlich ziemlich oft)


----------



## zerg10 (9. September 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> He, pass bloß auf du Dummsack, sonst werf ich dich das nächste mal vom Rad, wenn ich dich überhol(das passiert ja bekanntlich ziemlich oft)



Nicht das Niveau in unserem Thread, das hat schon eine gewisse Reife   Und warte bis zum nächsten Update, dann ist Schluß mit lustig.


----------



## sms (9. September 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> ..., dann ist Schluß mit lustig.


sprach er und machte ein Mittagsschläfchen


----------



## zerg10 (9. September 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> sprach er und machte ein Mittagsschläfchen



Tja, wer früher unten ist, hat mehr Zeit zum Ausruhen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. September 2005)

@Schwandalein

Ich hätte da auch noch ne DVD von Bmais  Mai´05. Da wars doch so  
Hab das MAterial die letzten TAge etwas geschnitten und ein Filmchen gebastelt. 

Wenn Interesse besteht  , kann man die beiden Filme ja zusammen auf eine DVD knallen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. September 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> aucheinsehrguterplanmussmichgeradeniveautechnischetwasanpassen


 
HAbs gerade auch gesehen. Mein Lieblingsschriftsteller ist wieder online.  

Der hats echt drauf Alta.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (9. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 

komme soeben vom Treffen mit dem Bagga-Fara vom RKV zurück. Ist ein echt netter Kerl und sehr motiviert. Er wird uns die Strecke bauen und jetzt brauch ich Eure Unterstützung!!!! Da ich weiß, wie eilig Ihr es habt endlich in BB fahren zu können habe ich einen Termin für *Samstag den 17.09.2005 ** ausgemacht. Wir werden früh morgens starten und bis in den Abend schaffen.*
Der Spaß soll natürlich auch nicht zu kurz kommen und wir werden für eine gute Verpflegung sorgen. Am Abend können wir die Strecke dann mit ein zwei Bier feiern.!!
Wir müssen nur noch mal definitiv klären ob des mit dem Baggertransport klappt, aber ich bin optimistisch. 

Wir brauchen auch ein paar "furchtlose" Testfahrer die dann gleich mal testen wie der Absprung so kickt, wer Lust hat also Rädle mitbringen. 

Wir können evtl dann auch schon mit dem Bau der Startrampe anfangen (Steppi, was meinst Du, was brauchen wir da noch an Material).

Bitte auch an alle kommunizieren die nicht ständig online sind. 

Ich rechne mit Euch, also kurz Bescheid geben ob Ihr kommt.

Alles weitere machen wir dann noch aus. 

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## Backwoods (9. September 2005)

So jungs,

es geht vorwärts! seit heute nachmittag ist meine hand wieder vom edelstahl befreit   aber leider muss ich sicherheitshalber die gipsschiene noch ne woche tragen.

ich darf sie allerdings nächste woche gelegentlich abnehmen damit solangsam wieder leben in die finger kommt. nach 6 wochen ruhig stellung muss ich das bewegen wohl neu lernen.

wenn der 17. steht versuch ich abends vorbei zukommen, arbeiten kann ich eh nix  (aber seid 5 wochen auch nicht abwaschen   )


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. September 2005)

@ra

  Am 17. muss ich mal schauen. Kann nicht def. zusagen. Aber zu 90%.
Bis Mitte Oktober bin ich dann allerdings an den WE´s nicht hier.

Zur Rampe will ich mich mal nicht äußern. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen!!!
Bei der letzten Zusammenkunft (20.06.05), wurde ein Starthügel aus Erde "beschlossen". Keine Ahnung was nun wird. Mir reicht auch Erde. Ich kann auch nicht sagen was wir "noch" brauchen, da ich/wir ja nicht wissen was es schon gibt. Wenn es schon was gibt außer den KAnthölzern. Wenn es nun doch was bauliches werden soll, hätten wir das Ding schon lange bauen können. SAg ich jetzt mal so. Basteln macht ja schließlich Spaß.


----------



## Floater (9. September 2005)

...am 17.09 komm ich zu 90%auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. September 2005)

Moin, wenn das Wetter so bleibt, werde ich heute ein Ründlein drehen. HAt wer Lust?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (10. September 2005)

Moin, 

war es nicht so, dass wir ein Kompromiss beschlossen haben, Erde aufschütten und dafür den Turm nicht ganz so hoch bauen, so hatte ich das in Erinnerung. 
Da die Erde, die neu aufgeschüttet wurde, noch verdichtet werden muß, hätten wir auch besser noch nichts darauf gebaut. 
Wir können ja mal telefonieren und alles besprechen.

Grüsse ra. 





			
				Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @ra
> 
> Am 17. muss ich mal schauen. Kann nicht def. zusagen. Aber zu 90%.
> Bis Mitte Oktober bin ich dann allerdings an den WE´s nicht hier.
> ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. September 2005)

@RA 

Das, hatten wir beim gestrüpp entfernen beschlossen!

Mir isses wurscht.


----------



## horst77 (10. September 2005)

es ist vollbracht, endlich ! ist es geschfft, burg dischingen das frühgeschichtliche kleinod um das sich in liebevoller hingabe horden von bergschuhbehafteten und grillwütigen schwachmaten kümmern, wird nunmehr sein dasein ohne bikerowdys fristen müssen (  ). welch aufwand muß von nöten sein fette baumstämme und steinquader durch den wald zu schleppen um dem unwesen der biker nunmehr endlich ein ende zu setzten. der deutsche kleingeist hat seine verbohrtheit gegen andersartigkeit und individualismus in verboten manifestiert, auf das kein biker mehr die abfahrten der burg disch' schändet. nun ja biker sind flexibel, der deutsch kleingeist wohl nicht. hoffen wir also das der einfalsreichtum und die flexibilität zum spaß die oberhand über die rettung gutbürgerlicher schuhgemütlichkeit behält. auf ein neues... hoffen wir auf die zeitliche begrenzung und die durch den klimawandel aprupt einsetzende baumstammalterung am hang!
kick it!


----------



## sms (11. September 2005)

Nachdem ich gestern etwas radeln 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 war, muss ich leider ein kleine Warnung an alle aussprechen..: 

Gestern war für mich das erste Mal, dass die Äste_in_den_Weg und Trailverbauerrei nun bis zu dem, was viele als Degerloch_DH bezeichnen, gekommen ist.   

Es wurden *beide* Abfahrten binnen weniger Minuten (also genau der Zeitraum zwischen einer Abfahrt und den nächsten) massivst mit Gestrüpp und z.T. ganzen Baumstümpfen zugelegt, dass ein Absteigen nötig war um mit vereinten Kräften den Weg wieder frei zu räumen.

Wehe ich erwische mal jemanden, der dort zu gange ist.


----------



## Koeni (11. September 2005)

Ich bin am 17. ziemlich sicher auch dabei.


----------



## boerni (11. September 2005)

@ Ra 
bitte sag nochmal bescheid ob das treffen wicklich stattfindet, denn wenn nicht, dann geh ich nach feuerberg.


@ die leute die sich auf zu schmalen wegen zu schnell durch den wald bewegen
es ist natürlich schon schade das abfahrten zu gemacht werden aber ihr solltet euch mal in die position der fussgänger denken. stellt euch vor ihr lauft einen trampelpfad- auch single trail genannt- nichts ahnend nach oben und ihr denkt euch: in bawü kann ja kein radfahrer kommen, denn es gilt ja die 2m regel. und dann kommt einer runtergepustet mit 30- 40 sachen. und jetzt stellt euch vor das passiert nach einer kurve. na schon bilder im kopf? ich möchte nicht dabei sein.
also kommt runter und seid nicht so verbohrt. fahrt da wo man es darf oder fahrt nicht als ob ihr ein rennen gewinnen müsst. dafür gibt es andere gelegenheiten.

so das musste mal sein
grüsse björn


----------



## Koeni (11. September 2005)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ra
> bitte sag nochmal bescheid ob das treffen wicklich stattfindet, denn wenn nicht, dann geh ich nach feuerberg.



Hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber ich bin zu feige


----------



## zerg10 (12. September 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Gestern war für mich das erste Mal, dass die Äste_in_den_Weg und Trailverbauerrei nun bis zu dem, was viele als Degerloch_DH bezeichnen, gekommen ist.
> 
> Es wurden *beide* Abfahrten binnen weniger Minuten (also genau der Zeitraum zwischen einer Abfahrt und den nächsten) massivst mit Gestrüpp und z.T. ganzen Baumstümpfen zugelegt, dass ein Absteigen nötig war um mit vereinten Kräften den Weg wieder frei zu räumen...



Und das wird sich in der nächsten Zeit noch verschärfen. Hab' am Freitag auf der Heimfahrt einen "echten" Waldarbeiter getroffen u. der hat erzählt, das sie den Wald rund im Stuttgart gerade winterfest machen.
Also ist wohl in nächster Zeit verstärkt mit offiziellen und inoffiziellen Sperrungen zu rechnen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. September 2005)

MOin,

dem Björn möcht ich mal nicht voll zustimmen. Weil dann kann ich das biken an den NAgel hängen. WAldautobahnen reizen nicht. Wobei er recht hat.
Allerdings möcht ich mal soviel sagen. FAhrt doch einfach nicht an SAmstagen und Sonntagen Strecken wie Degerloch. Ist doch klar, das dort so viele Fussgänger unterwegs sind und das es Ärger geben wird. Das ist einfach gesunder Menschenverstand. Oder meint Ihr ich fahre Sonntag NAchmittag 14-15 Uhr den Botnang runter   

Auch wurde das schon oft genug besprochen und es gibt soooo viiiiele   Thread dazu das es sich doch nicht lohnt darüber zu schreiben. Ich fahr halt dran vorbei und gut isses. Toll find ich  es auch nicht. Vor 3 Jahren konnte man noch echt geil fahren hier in Stuttgart. Das war halt mal.

Und so langsam, wird es ja auch wieder Zeit für die LAmpen am RAd. Dann verlegt auch so schnell keiner mehr den Weg zwischen 2 Abfahrten.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (12. September 2005)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ra
> bitte sag nochmal bescheid ob das treffen wicklich stattfindet, denn wenn nicht, dann geh ich nach feuerberg.



Klar sag ich Bescheid. Es ist halt nicht ganz einfach einen Baggerfahrer, einen Tieflader (von einer anderen Firma) und ein Bagger (noch von einer ganz anderen Firma) zu koordinieren. 
Es sieht aber bis jetzt sehr gut aus das alles klappt. 

Was ist denn "Feurerberg" ?

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## Koeni (12. September 2005)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn "Feurerberg" ?



Da ist das Finale vom King of Bikepark.

Wenn jemand mal zufällig Zeit haben sollte unter der Woche nach Wildbad zu fahren, dann sage er mir bescheid. Ich werd das wahrscheinlich machen. Ihr könnt Euch aber auch einfach nur darüber ärgern, dass Ihr keine Zeit habt  . Aber so ein fester Job hat ja auch sein Gutes  (Hab immer noch nix von der Uni gehört)


----------



## driver79 (12. September 2005)

@ ra

hab leider keine zeit. fahre nach feuerberg. muß schließlich meinen 8ten platz in der gesamtwertung der king of bikepark verteidigen.  


@ koni

hab morgen und mittwoch um 13:00 uhr schule aus. könnten danach mal nen nachmittag fahren. auch mit meinem auto  preis pro liter:1,10   .


----------



## Koeni (12. September 2005)

@Driver
Ja, ich hab schon Bock, nur leider fehlt bei meiner Vorderbremse der Deckel vom Ausgleichsbehälter. Und weil der nirgends zu kriegen war, hab ich ihn bestellen lassen. Vor Mittwoch ist der sicher nicht da. Ich meld mich, wenn's doch klappt.
Und viel Glück beim Kob  .

@Schwan&Sofax
Hat bischen länger gedauert, aber die CD ist heute raus.


----------



## Kailinger (12. September 2005)

Ab nächste Woche Dienstag wär ich unter der Woche auch mal in WB mit dabei!

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (13. September 2005)

@RSV-Buddler
Bin am Samstag auch dabei u. bringe mein kleines Stuntgirl mit. 

@Wildbader
Wenn ihr nächste Woche fahren solltet, könntet ihr mir dann was aus dem Shop mitbringen ? Oder noch besser, mich mitnehmen ?


----------



## Koeni (13. September 2005)

@zerg
Was mitbringen geht schon. Dich mitnehmen weiß ich nicht. Wir fahren aber sowieso nur DH mit Punktekarte.


----------



## zerg10 (13. September 2005)

Wann fahrt ihr denn ? Muß evtl. sowieso für 'ne Stunde oder so in den Shop bzw. die Werkstatt. Würde dann selber anreisen...


----------



## Koeni (13. September 2005)

Noch keine Ahnung, wann wir fahren. Kommt drauf an, wann ich mein Ersatzteil für die Bremse krieg. Donnerstag mim Chris, oder sonst halt nächste Woche mim Kai(oder beides). Vielleicht auch am Sonntag. Wie gesagt, noch keine Ahnung.


----------



## sms (14. September 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Schwan&Sofax
> Hat bischen länger gedauert, aber die CD ist heute raus.


Juhuuu,
was ein geiles Video..    
Spitzen Schnitt und netter Sound..... Respekt .... Konrad


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. September 2005)

@Schwan

DAnn brenn mal bis Samstag. Ich bring Dir nen Rohling mit.
Ist DVD oder CD? DAmit ich weis, welchen Rohling ich mitbringen muss.


----------



## sms (14. September 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Schwan
> 
> DAnn brenn mal bis Samstag. Ich bring Dir nen Rohling mit.
> Ist DVD oder CD? DAmit ich weis, welchen Rohling ich mitbringen muss.


DVD +R    (-> oh Mann ich muss heute unbedingt in den Mediamarkt, ich blick bei den ganzen DVD-Formaten nimmer durch)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. September 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> DVD +R (-> oh Mann ich muss heute unbedingt in den Mediamarkt, ich blick bei den ganzen DVD-Formaten nimmer durch)


 
Ich hab nur Minus zu HAuse. Muss reichen!


----------



## zerg10 (14. September 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> DVD +R    (-> oh Mann ich muss heute unbedingt in den Mediamarkt, ich blick bei den ganzen DVD-Formaten nimmer durch)



Ob +R oder -R spielt bei den heutigen Brennern keine Rolle mehr. Wenn Dir die Zeit nicht reicht, kann ich auch ein paar Dinger brennen. Muß gleich mal schauen, ob ich die auf CD-Format reduziert bekomme ...


----------



## sms (14. September 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob +R oder -R spielt bei den heutigen Brennern keine Rolle mehr. Wenn Dir die Zeit nicht reicht, kann ich auch ein paar Dinger brennen. Muß gleich mal schauen, ob ich die auf CD-Format reduziert bekomme ...


Viel Spass beim reduzieren...

das Video ist ca 1.6 GB klein
- Dann noch 20-30 Photos
- Dann noch Mucke vom Video
- Dann noch ein spezial Gimmick ( ca 1.GB der so ) zum lecker angucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (14. September 2005)

Ich kenn mich halt jetzt mit dem Videoschnitt ganz gut aus, aber wie man den optimalen Kompromiss zwischen Qualität und Größe hinbekommt, hab ich noch net so raus, aber 1,6 Gb ist natürlich viel zu viel für so ein kleines Filmchen.


----------



## zerg10 (14. September 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Spass beim reduzieren...
> 
> das Video ist ca 1.6 GB klein
> - Dann noch 20-30 Photos
> ...



Wo soll denn da das Problem sein ? Mit 'nem normalen Video-Grabber geht das schon. Dann muß halt der Rechner über Nacht laufen.
Übrigens hat Koeni mittlerweile eine 40MB Version.

Und wer hat den BMais-Vid ? Den könnte man dann dazuschneiden ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. September 2005)

@Koni
Ich brauchs net kleiner. DAnn hat es wenigstens eine top Quali. 
Eine DVD mehr oder weniger is mir wurscht.


----------



## sms (14. September 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wer hat den BMais-Vid ? Den könnte man dann dazuschneiden ...


Steppi hats


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (14. September 2005)

Hallole, 

Thomas holt heute die Betonfundamente vom Steppi und wir laden sie gemeinsam beim RKV um 17.00 h aus. 

nur zur Info.

Grüsse und bis Samstag ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. September 2005)

Ich habs halt auf meinen Rechner gezogen und mir dann geschnitten.
Als mpeg File und dvd Kompatible ist es ca. 400mb groß.
Ich könnte es auf eine CD brennen und wer will, macht sich dann eine DVD draus. Oder ich mach Euch gleich ne DVD. Wie Ihr wollt.
Muss es dann aber wissen, da man es ja auch noch brennen muss bis Samstag.
Video ist ca. 7 min lang. 
Als SVCD kann ich es auch machen. SAgt bitte Bescheid wer es will und wie.


----------



## driver79 (14. September 2005)

@ wildbad

nächste woche könnte ich dienstag den ganzen tag und am mittwoch ab 13:00 uhr


----------



## zerg10 (14. September 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habs halt auf meinen Rechner gezogen und mir dann geschnitten.
> Als mpeg File und dvd Kompatible ist es ca. 400mb groß.
> Ich könnte es auf eine CD brennen und wer will, macht sich dann eine DVD draus. Oder ich mach Euch gleich ne DVD. Wie Ihr wollt.
> Muss es dann aber wissen, da man es ja auch noch brennen muss bis Samstag.
> ...



1x als normale CD für mich bitte ...


----------



## Backwoods (14. September 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob +R oder -R spielt bei den heutigen Brennern keine Rolle mehr. Wenn Dir die Zeit nicht reicht, kann ich auch ein paar Dinger brennen. Muß gleich mal schauen, ob ich die auf CD-Format reduziert bekomme ...



Hi zerg,

da würde ich glatt auch eine nehmen   

Ich hoffe ich schaffs am samstag mal vorbeizukommen. ich weis noch nicht ob ich schon wieder selber fahren kann bzw. eher darf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (14. September 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habs halt auf meinen Rechner gezogen und mir dann geschnitten.
> Als mpeg File und dvd Kompatible ist es ca. 400mb groß.
> Ich könnte es auf eine CD brennen und wer will, macht sich dann eine DVD draus. Oder ich mach Euch gleich ne DVD. Wie Ihr wollt.
> Muss es dann aber wissen, da man es ja auch noch brennen muss bis Samstag.
> ...



Ich nehm die SVCD. Das langt bei meinem alten Fernseher


----------



## sms (14. September 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> 1x als normale CD für mich bitte ...


für mich auch


----------



## Floater (14. September 2005)

...and now for something completely different...
nur mal so zu eurer erheiterung: so siehts aus, wenn sich der jörg in nem 333km rennen in der schweiz die berge hochquält...
ach ja, das licht musste sein, weil start um 5:30 war


----------



## sms (14. September 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ...and now for something completely different...
> nur mal so zu eurer erheiterung: so siehts aus, wenn sich der jörg in nem 333km rennen in der schweiz die berge hochquält...
> ach ja, das licht musste sein, weil start um 5:30 war



Respekt  !!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. September 2005)

@Jörg

Sieht doch ganz frisch aus


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. September 2005)

@Film 

Das mit der Svcd hat net hingehauen. Da lässt er immer die letzten 2 min weg.  
Dann gibt es entweder die DVD oder die DAtei auf CD.

@BAckwoods
Wenn Du eh eine vom zerg willst, warte bis er Bmais noch mit drauf gemacht hat. DAnn haste beide Filme auf einer.
Gut dann bekommen Zerg und Schwan die DAtei. Heute 16:00 Uhr ist Annahmeschluss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (15. September 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ...and now for something completely different...
> nur mal so zu eurer erheiterung: so siehts aus, wenn sich der jörg in nem 333km rennen in der schweiz die berge hochquält...
> ach ja, das licht musste sein, weil start um 5:30 war



Nettes Dekolltée   Und jetzt wird die nächste Bergwertung gegen Dich richtig spannend ...


----------



## Koeni (15. September 2005)

@Floater
333Km? Da muß ich ja schon beim lesen der Zahl fast kotzen  . Also, meine tiefste Anerkennung  .

@Mike
Mach mir doch auch mal so ein Filmchen bitte


----------



## Backwoods (15. September 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Film
> 
> Das mit der Svcd hat net hingehauen. Da lässt er immer die letzten 2 min weg.
> Dann gibt es entweder die DVD oder die DAtei auf CD.
> ...



Format ist mir eigentlich egal. mach halt irgendwie.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (15. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Jetzt wird schweres Gerät aufgefahren. Der Bagger ist schon auf dem RKV Gelände, ein 7 to. Bagger also schon recht ordentlich, wir haben einen Ram-Max zum Verdichten und morgen kommt evtl. noch ein Radlader, es geht also voran.

Morgen kommen noch ein paar Ladungen Erde damit wir genug zum Buddeln haben. 

Wer Lust hat zu helfen, morgen ab 12.30 h gehts los, gearbeitet wird dann bis abends. 

Am Samstag fangen wir schon um 7.00h an, damit wir alles fertig bekommen, wäre klasse wenn Ihr auch da seid. Für Verpflegung wird gesorgt. Bitte gebt mir kurz Bescheid wer wann kommt damit wir planen können. 
Eure Unterstützung brauchen wir beim Shapen der Hügel und beim Bau der Startrampe. 

Folgendes Material können wir noch gebrauchen:
Akkuschrauber und Bohrer 
Wasserwaage und Richtscheid
evtl. Vorschlaghammer und Hebeleisen
Schnur zum einrichten
Bitte mailen bzw. posten was Ihr mitbringen könnt.

Also lasst mich nicht im Stich, dann wir unsere Strecke ein voller Erfolg.

Nach getaner Arbeit gíbt's dann noch ein kühles Bier.

Bis morgen oder übermorgen
Grüsse ra.


----------



## zerg10 (15. September 2005)

Wasserwaage bringe ich mit, komme so gegen 12:00.  

Witzig, gewisse Leute sind schon wieder eingeschnappt u. schreiben schon in ihr Profil "Not a Sonntagsfahrer". Bei soviel Kleingeist musste ich doch auch etwas an meinem Profil ändern. Mal sehen, wann er es merkt.


----------



## Floater (15. September 2005)

@ra morgen? also am freitag auch schon?also da kann ich nicht, aber am samstag auf jeden fall(vielleicht wirds um 7 mangels auto eng, aber so früh wie möglich...)
könnte man noch einen handstampfer zum "detailverdichten" brauchen?könnte ich evtl meinem cheffe ableiern...
pickel und spaten bring ich auch mal mitt, oder?

@zerg musste man das jetzt blicken????


----------



## Onkel R (16. September 2005)

hallo leute, bei euch geht ja wieder derkrieg ab schade auch ... aber mal was anderes da ich gerade bei im land der klimaanlagen bin wuerde ich gerne ein wenig pimp my stinky spielen und hätte da an ne ander wippe gedach um dem rad etwas mehr travel zu gönnen, aber auf der dangerboys hp is leider nix zu finden oder ich bin zu blöde um das zu finden. weis da jemand was?!

@ jörg kum bin ich net da schon fängst du schon wieder an son scheiss zu machen respekt..

Grüsse 
Achso ich kann KEINE Santacruz Rahnmen als handgepäck mitnehmen...


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (16. September 2005)

Kein Problem wer Freitag nicht kann, habe wir kurzfristig entschieden damit wir auch tatsächlich am Samstag fertig werden. Wenn ich jemanden am Samstag am Bahnhof oder so abholen soll bitte rechtzeitig Bescheid geben. Wer meine Handynummer braucht bitte kurz PM.

Grüsse
ra.



			
				Floater schrieb:
			
		

> @ra morgen? also am freitag auch schon?also da kann ich nicht, aber am samstag auf jeden fall(vielleicht wirds um 7 mangels auto eng, aber so früh wie möglich...)
> könnte man noch einen handstampfer zum "detailverdichten" brauchen?könnte ich evtl meinem cheffe ableiern...
> pickel und spaten bring ich auch mal mitt, oder?
> 
> @zerg musste man das jetzt blicken????


----------



## FXO (16. September 2005)

@onkel: schaust du hier: https://www.betd.co.uk/product_list.asp?CategoryID=99   , da findest du was passendes für dein stinky.Viel Spass noch in SD...

@floater: respekt fuers berge-hochquaelen, das mit deinem bus hoert sich uebrigens schwer nach defektem Vorglueh-Steuergeraet an...sitzt hinter Zyl. 4 an der Spritzwand (kleiner schwarzer kasten), vielleicht bist du da ja irgendwie drangekommen...


----------



## sms (16. September 2005)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Folgendes Material können wir noch gebrauchen:
> Akkuschrauber und Bohrer
> Wasserwaage und Richtscheid
> evtl. Vorschlaghammer und Hebeleisen
> ...


Ich komme Samstag.
bringe mit : 

Wasserwaage,
Akkuschrauber,
Bohrer, Klappspaten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. September 2005)

@Floater

Wenn Du zur Uni kommst, kann ich Dich mitnehmen. Bring aber bitte noch Wechselsachen mit. Es soll regnen und Matsch gefäällt meinem Auto garnet.

Wenn Du 7:45 da bist oder an der Bushaltestelle wäre es zeitlich perfekt.


@Ra
Bin gegen 8:00 Uhr da.
Am besten, Du hast auch noch etwas Handgeld dabei. Im Baumarkt, wollen die sowas.  

@zerg
Wenn Du das änderst, dann doch nicht so  Das versteht ja keiner.
Lieber " Not a jammer Bopserwaldfahrer". Das ist nicht auf einen alleine bezogen ebenso wie "Not a Sonntagsfahrer."


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. September 2005)

Ich will noch kurz was zur Rampe loswerden.
Der Bagger macht heute schonmal den Starthügel soweit fertig.
Allerdings sind heute nur Thomas, Holk und Björn vor Ort. 
Wenn alle gebraucht werden, kann keiner von denen mit dem großen Auto los um Holz zu holen. Deshalb der Aufruf an alle die heute Zeit hätten zu helfen.
Morgen hat Thomas , lt Auskunft, das Auto nicht. Also können wir morgen kein Holz holen. DAnn wird die RAmpe auch nicht fertig bzw. es werden nur die Fundamente und 3 BAlken stehen.


----------



## Koeni (16. September 2005)

@Onkel
Deine Geschichten hören sich ja echt interessant an  .
Zwecks pimp my Stinky musst du auch beachten, dass es mit ner anderen Wippe nicht getan ist. Du brauchst auch nen anderen Dämpfer(zumindest war das bei den Dangerboy Wippen immer so)

@BB
Ja, dann werd ich da wohl heute mal vorbei kommen. Ra. ich ruf dich nachher mal an. Bis dann


----------



## Koeni (16. September 2005)

Also, ich fahr so in ner halben Stunde los nach BB. Wär nicht schlecht, wenn noch jemand Zeit hätte. Ihr wisst ja, wo wir zu finden sind.

Na dann

Bis später


----------



## zerg10 (16. September 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich fahr so in ner halben Stunde los nach BB. Wär nicht schlecht, wenn noch jemand Zeit hätte. Ihr wisst ja, wo wir zu finden sind.
> 
> Na dann
> 
> Bis später



Ich schaff's heute leider nicht. Muss gleich mit der neuen Gabel unter'm Arm heimradeln ... Bei Regen  :kotz:


----------



## Koeni (16. September 2005)

So, jetzt gibt's mal nen kleinen Eindruck von heute. Also, es geht nicht so schnell, wie wir dachten, aber der Baggerfahrer ist höchst motiviert, super drauf und macht gute Arbeit.
Die Erde war ziemlich schlecht zu verdichten, aber ging dann ganz gut. 
Die ersten 3 Jumps(die nebeneinander am ersten Hügel) sind schon grob geshaped und auch gut gelungen. Starthügel ist noch etwas aufgeschüttet.
War dann gegen Ende ziemlich siffig. Hoffentlich gehts morgen einigermaßen.

So, hier noch ein paar Bilder:

Fundamente: (Hat wohl Mikes Kollege was draufgekritzelt  )



Holk beim Unkraut schneiden und beim Schaufeln:







Hardcoreverdichtungsmaschine:









Der Baggermann hats drauf, telefonieren und Baggerfahren gleichzeitig? Pff, Pillepalle:







Vorläufiges Ergebnis:







Und den haben wir auch noch schnell mal mit verdichtet, sorry  :






Bei mir funktioniert die Großansicht nicht, aber Ihr könnt auch in die Galerie schauen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. September 2005)

Der Maulwurf, oder doch Wühlmaus, tut mir echt leid. Das war sicher kein Spaß  

Ansonsten GEIL 

 Sieht echt schon gut aus. Aber das mit der siffe hab ich mir schon gedacht. Sind ja am Mittwoch schon kaum den Hügel hoch gekommen.  
HAbt Ihr es heute evtl. geschafft ein paar Kanthölzer zu holen???

Hoffentlich liegen morgen nicht so viele Äste auf dem Absprung


----------



## zerg10 (16. September 2005)

Saubere Arbeit, endlich nimmt es Formen am   Freu' mich schon auf morgen.

Und der Maulwurf wurde wahrscheinlich in Degerloch beim Loch im Trail buddeln erwischt und dem haben sie es dann mal richtig gezeigt   

@Holk
Schau mal:


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. September 2005)

FEIN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boerni (16. September 2005)

@rkv
sieht richtig gut aus. nochmal sorry dass ich nicht da war, aber ich kam bei der arbeit echt nicht raus. nachdem wir kaum noch jemand im verkauf haben musste ich ran.
weiss auch nicht ob ich morgen kommen kann muss bis 16h arbeiten und dann noch einkaufen. 
also hoffentlich bis morgen 
björn


----------



## sms (16. September 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

>


Zerg,
jetzt sieht es aus wie ein richtiges Fahrrad!


----------



## @ndy (17. September 2005)

@rkv

PRIMA!

Bin schon gepannt wie das bald aussieht  

keep the rubber side down


----------



## boerni (17. September 2005)

@ torte
was ist nun mit den reifen? liegen noch bei mir rum


----------



## Koeni (18. September 2005)

Guten Morgen,
also erstmal muss ich sagen, dass es mir gestern echt Spaß gemacht hat  . Waren dann doch ein paar Leute da und geschafft haben wir auch schon ein ganzes Stück.
Ich stell hier jetzt mal Bilder rein und falls jemand seine dummes Gesicht hier nicht sehen will, dann mach ich noch n schwarzen Balken über die Nase  

Los gets:




































Der Rest ist in der Galerie

Ich werd sicher diese Woche mal noch drüben sein. Hat vielleicht mal wer früher Feierabend und Lust auch zu kommen?
Müssen wir dann eben mit Holk abstimmen wegen dem Schlüssel.

Edit: Auf wen sich das mit dem dummen Gesicht bezieht, muss ich wohl nicht extra erwähnen, oder? 

Ach noch @Steppi

Die schlechte Qualität von der DVD liegt nicht an dir, sondern daran, dass ich mit falscher Einstellung importiert hab


----------



## torte (18. September 2005)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> @ torte
> was ist nun mit den reifen? liegen noch bei mir rum




Wenn du mir ssgst wann und wo ich überf... äh treffen kann sind sie mein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (18. September 2005)

Hi,

das sieht ja echt schon spitzenmässig aus   

konnte gestern leider nicht vorbeischauen, da ich keine fahrerin hatte    hätte aber mit meiner hand eh noch nix arbeiten können.

ich soll mich diese woche langsam von der gipsschiene trennen und dann gibts ab nächste woche krankengymnastik, damit die finger wieder fit werden.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. September 2005)

@Koni

Ist die schlecht?
Ich find die voll OK.
Aber hast schon recht Die Quali von Deinem ist anders. Was machst Du da falsch?


----------



## Koeni (18. September 2005)

@Steppi
Ich mein' auch nicht die Bildqualität, sondern das "Ruckeln", das man z.B. an Bäumen sieht, wenn sie im Vordergrund sind. Das liegt an den Einstellungen beim Filmimport.(Das war NTSC anstatt PAL)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. September 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Steppi
> Ich mein' auch nicht die Bildqualität, sondern das "Ruckeln", das man z.B. an Bäumen sieht, wenn sie im Vordergrund sind. Das liegt an den Einstellungen beim Filmimport.(Das war NTSC anstatt PAL)


 
Achso. Wollt schon sagen. War bisher das beste was ich an Filmquali hatte.
Wenn das Wetter mitspeilt, würde ich am Mittwoch mit nach BB kommen.
Passt Dir der TAg?


----------



## Koeni (18. September 2005)

Mittwoch hört sich gut an. Erst ein bischen den ersten Sprung bearbeiten(Belag z.B.) und dann verauchen, wie sichs fährt?

Ich mach jetzt noch n bissi Videoschnitt und gugg Hochrechnungen.
Hoffentlich macht die NPD das Rennen


----------



## boerni (18. September 2005)

wann wollt ihr denn am mittwoch nach bb. würde gern mitkommen


----------



## zerg10 (18. September 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Auf wen sich das mit dem dummen Gesicht bezieht, muss ich wohl nicht extra erwähnen, oder?



Also ich seh' nur dumme Gesichter, aber daran gewöhnt man sich mit der Zeit   
Apropos dummes Gesicht, das hab' ich heute gemacht, wie ich diese kleine, aber feine Anlage ca. 400m von meiner Wohnung entdeckt habe:






Bildquali bitte entschuldigen, hatte nur das Händi dabei.


----------



## sms (18. September 2005)

Sag mal den Straßennamen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. September 2005)

Bring mal den Belag mit


----------



## sms (18. September 2005)

Aktuelle Trail News:

In den Dürrbachtrail ist ein Baum gefallen.... die Stelle kann "noch"   nicht umfahren werden, man muss hier definitiv absteigen, den Hang hochschieben und drumrum und wieder runter.

Am Ende des "Snowtrails", also an der Stelle, an der man über die Straße zwischen dem Heslachtunnel fährt, steht jetzt eine lange Lärmschutzwand.
Mann muss nun ein ganzes Stück auf dieser (ich glaub das ist da eine Bundesstraße) bis zu eine Tankstelle fahren, bevor man von der Straße wieder runter kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (19. September 2005)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> wann wollt ihr denn am mittwoch nach bb. würde gern mitkommen



Kommt ganz drauf an. Wann hast du denn Zeit? Ich würd schon irgendwann mittags gehen, wird ja schon wieder früher dunkel jetzt.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (19. September 2005)

Hallo,

Thomas und ich haben gestern noch ein wenig beim RKV aufgeräumt und in diesem Zusammenhang gleich mal die Strecke "entjungfert". 

Spaß macht es schon, aber wir konnten nicht genug Speed aufbauen um den ersten Hügel "richtig" zu springen. 
Wenn man "voll Stoff" gibt, kann man den kleinen Sprung schaffen, beim mittel-langen landet man mit dem Vorderrad in der Landung mit dem Hinterrad auf dem Table und den großen landet man komplett auf dem Table. 

Ich denke wir müssen den Starthügel noch höher bauen und die Abfahrt weniger steil machen damit man besser treten kann. 

Probiert es am Besten mal selber am Mittwoch aus. 

Grüsse ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. September 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt ganz drauf an. Wann hast du denn Zeit? Ich würd schon irgendwann mittags gehen, wird ja schon wieder früher dunkel jetzt.


 
Ich mache heute das letzte Fundament fertig. Wäre gut wenn Du es mitnehmen könntest. In mein Auto geht es nicht so recht rein. Und dann noch das Bike 
Sehr eng.
Wenn´s geht versteht sich. Ansonsten lass ich es hier stehn.


----------



## Kailinger (19. September 2005)

Heut Mittag, so ab halb 2, 2 in MG?

Koni, hab Dei Nummer verschmissen wegen Hendireperatur - sonsch hätt ich angrufen!

Gruß Kai


----------



## zerg10 (19. September 2005)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> ...Spaß macht es schon, aber wir konnten nicht genug Speed aufbauen um den ersten Hügel "richtig" zu springen.
> Wenn man "voll Stoff" gibt, kann man den kleinen Sprung schaffen, beim mittel-langen landet man mit dem Vorderrad in der Landung mit dem Hinterrad auf dem Table und den großen landet man komplett auf dem Table.
> ...



Ihr müsst mehr pushen


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (19. September 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr müsst mehr pushen



sach mir wann Du kommst, das mußt Du mir unbedingt zeigen wie des geht.

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## dangerousD (19. September 2005)

Mahlzeit! Mittwoch könnte ich auch vorbei kommen, so ab 17.00 denke ich. Dann ist es zumindest noch ein wenig hell...   halten wir das also mal fest. Weiß zwar noch nicht, ob ich dann auch biken kann - aber das werden wir sehen. So ganz fit sind Hand und Fuß halt immer noch nicht  , und ich würde es jetzt schon ganz gern auskurieren. Das fiese an der Sache ist ja eigentlich: immer dann, wenn man nicht biken kann, ist das Wetter so richtig genial   Aber was soll's, man gewöhnt sich dran


----------



## driver79 (19. September 2005)

@BB

respeckt an die schaufler.   bin mal gespannt wies live aussieht. werd am mittwoch auch vorbeischauen. könnte ab ca. 13:45    uhr da sein


----------



## Backwoods (19. September 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> So ganz fit sind Hand und Fuß halt immer noch nicht  , und ich würde es jetzt schon ganz gern auskurieren. Das fiese an der Sache ist ja eigentlich: immer dann, wenn man nicht biken kann, ist das Wetter so richtig genial   Aber was soll's, man gewöhnt sich dran



kann ich voll bestätigen  bin mittlerweile in der 7. woche abstinenz  

was hast du eigentlich geschaft?

meine hand ist da wo die nägel drin waren noch leicht dick. die gipsschine trage ich nur noch den halben tag und lerne gerade wieder die finger zu bewegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (19. September 2005)

...auch wenns mehr zu ausflug thread gehört:
was steht denn am 3. oktober feiertagsWE an?
zerg hat ja mal b mais angeregt. hätte dann noch gardasee oder tessin(tessin mit shuttle möglichkeiten) im angebot......


----------



## sms (19. September 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ...auch wenns mehr zu ausflug thread gehört:
> was steht denn am 3. oktober feiertagsWE an?
> zerg hat ja mal b mais angeregt. hätte dann noch gardasee oder tessin(tessin mit shuttle möglichkeiten) im angebot......


Wichtig, wichtig, da kann ich, da komm ich mit, eigentlich egal wohin


----------



## Koeni (19. September 2005)

Dann sind wir am Mittwoch ja richtig viele.

B-mais würde mich auch nochmal reizen, aber ob ich mir's leisten kann, weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. September 2005)

@Floater
Würde wenn es erreichbar ist, MOntag dazu stoßen.
Dann wäre ich für Bmais. Bin an dem we in München unterwegs.
DAs Bike will ja schließlich noch gefahren werden.


----------



## zerg10 (20. September 2005)

Sollte das Wetter am diesem WE (01.10. - 03.10.) im Schwarzwald besser sein als in BMais fahr' ich da. Ansonsten Bmais.

Noch eine kleine Warnung:
Gestern nachmittag stand ein Bullenauto am Ende des Degerloch Trails. Keine Ahnung, ob es da um Biker und Trails oder was anderes ging...


----------



## Floater (20. September 2005)

..bei mir siehts gerade fast nach tessin aus....wäre auch am wettersichersten und hws billigsten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. September 2005)

@Floater

Wo ist das genau?
Was kostet das Shutteln? Bergbahn oder was anderes?
Am Gardasee ist das Shutteln nähmlich nicht das billige.


----------



## Floater (20. September 2005)

ich tu einfach malm die email von meinem kumpel "reinpasten"
shuttlen ist dort durch seilbahnen sicherlich günstiger als am gardasee. abgesehen davon kann man sich ab und zu ja auch mal nen teerweg raufbemühen(als uns der steffen mit seinem schweren stinker diesen sommer am gardasee besucht hat war es ganz klar, daß es in zukunft keine ausreden mehr geben kann, man kann auch tapfer schieben  ). abgesehen davon kommt wohl eine größere gruppe zusammen, so daß man auch mal mit dem vw bus shutteln kann und ihn dann abends wieder abholt.
es folgt der wortlaut der email:


Ein herzliches Grüß Gott an alle Freunde des
Radsports!

Der Radsommer 05 war aus meiner Sicht leider etwas
verregnet, daher haben der Tobias und ich beschlossen,
am verlängerten WE vom 01.10 - 03.10.05 ins Tessin/CH
zum radeln zu fahren.

Durch Zufall (überall anders hat es geregntet) waren
wir schon mal da und was wir radlmäßig vorgefunden
haben...-> ganz großes Tennis!

Angehängt hab ich noch ein paar Tourenbeschreibungen,
von denen wir auch schon Teilabschnitte genossen
haben. Ich sag nur: 1000 hm  gepflegter Singletrail
(bergab)! Der Tobias hat noch eine Singletrack-map der
Gegend mit weitern Tourenbeschreibungen besorgt. 

Durch Lage südlich des Alpenhauptkammes und die Nähe
zu Lago Maggiore meist stabiles, warmes, fast
mediteranes Wetter bis weit in den Spätherbst.

Anfahrt von Donzdorf bis Zeltplatz ca. 4,0 h (ca. 350
km), Kosten: ja (CH!)

Die meisten Touren lassen sich durch Seilbahn oder
Shuttle so verkürzen, dass auf jeden Fall noch Zeit
bleibt, morgends gemütlich Kaputschino zu schlürfen
und abends ordentlich Fleisch zu grillen. Wer ganz
pervers drauf ist, kann meist statt auf Trail auch auf
Asphalt abfahren. 

Wer Interesse hat, bitte NICHT melden! Wer mitgeht,
eventuell bei Tobi oder mir bescheid geben (weil
Essen, Kochergröße, Plan & Spar,...)

Gruß Konrad


----------



## Koeni (20. September 2005)

Das kommt für mich wohl nicht in Frage. Mit dem Downhiller hört sich mir das zu tourig an.

Übrigens bin ich morgen wohl schon bis abends in BB. Das Wetter wird gut und ich hab sowieso nix besseres zu tun. Eigentlich könnten wir auch ne Runde grillen. Was sagt ihr?

@Floater
Ich hab deine Cap und deinen Longsleeve


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. September 2005)

@Koni

Da ich arbeiten muss, kann ich nix organisieren. Die Idee ist aber garnicht so schlecht.
Ist das mit dem Schlüssel geklärt?
Ich mach morgen ggf. auch etwas früher Schicht. 

@Floater
DAs liegt leider so garnicht in der Richtung in welcher ich mich befinden werde.
Wenn das Wetter gut ist an diesem WE, bin ich am Montag am Geisskopf.


----------



## Koeni (20. September 2005)

Organisieren muss man eigentlich nur nen Grill. Der Real ist ja sowieso gleich ums Eck und da können wir dann Grillsach koofn, wa?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. September 2005)

Wollte gerade meinen Post ändern  

Grillzeug bring ich mir mit. Kann ja hier auf Arbeit im Kühlschrank lagern  
Grill hab ich gerade leider keinen.
Ich bin so gespannt auf morgen. DAs Ht mal wieder in die Luft zu heben wird sicher komisch


----------



## driver79 (20. September 2005)

würde am we 1.10. bis 3.10. auch nach b-mais fahren. evtl. +2 personen, wenn die möglichkeit besteht in zergs wohnung zu übernachten.


----------



## Floater (20. September 2005)

kann ich denn bei nicht totalem schiffwetter mit b-mais rechnen? dann komm ich nämlich auch mit, brauchew dann zur not auch nur duschgelegenheit zwecks vw bus.
sonstz sag ich fürs tessin zu...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. September 2005)

Ja so eine grobe Richtung wüsste ich auch gerne.


----------



## zerg10 (20. September 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich denn bei nicht totalem schiffwetter mit b-mais rechnen? dann komm ich nämlich auch mit, brauchew dann zur not auch nur duschgelegenheit zwecks vw bus.
> sonstz sag ich fürs tessin zu...



Wie gesagt, die Entscheidung wohin es geht fällt Ende September u. hängt vom Wetterbericht ab. Der Ort mit dem besseren Wetter macht das Rennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. September 2005)

Also Anfang nächster Woche?


----------



## boerni (20. September 2005)

wegen dem langen wochenede
ich bin überall dabei, bestimmt auch mit auto.

@ra
fährst du immer noch nach münsingen am samstag? ich fahr auch und würde gern wissen wie du dich dort hin begibst und ob wir eine fahrgemeinschaft aufmachen könnten.

also bis morgen 
werde so ab 13:30 da sein


----------



## zerg10 (21. September 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Also Anfang nächster Woche?



Nö, eher dann, wenn wetter.com eine vernünftige Prognose auswirft, als so um den 29.09. herum...


----------



## Koeni (21. September 2005)

Guten Morgen  ,

die Prognosen sind aber oft auch total fürn Anus. War schon oft so, dass schlechtes Wetter angesagt war, wir auf'm Weg innen Park waren,(der Mike gekniffen hat), undwir dann Sahnewetter hatten. Also nich weinen bitte.

@BB
Ich muß jetzt noch irgendwo nen Grill auftreiben. Ich schau dann, dass ich auch so um eins- halb zwei da bin
Bis später


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. September 2005)

http://el-rey.com/index2.html

Hier gibt es ein paar Bilder zum Freeride in Bmais. Einige sind voll für die KAtz aber auf ein paar ist auch was zu sehen. Sieht nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (21. September 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen  ,
> 
> die Prognosen sind aber oft auch total fürn Anus. War schon oft so, dass schlechtes Wetter angesagt war, wir auf'm Weg innen Park waren,(der Mike gekniffen hat), undwir dann Sahnewetter hatten. Also nich weinen bitte.
> 
> ...



Door is open. Ich hab in der Hütte ein Metallgestell gesehen das nach Grill aussah, Ihr müßt es halt anschließend reinigen.
Ich komme erst gegen 18.30 h, mal sehen ob Ihr noch da seid. 

@Boerni: ja, Münsigen steht noch, fährst Du etwa auch den IT-Cup mit?

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## Koeni (21. September 2005)

@Ra
Dankeschön

Grill hab ich nen total versifften im Keller ausgegraben. Wird schon

Bis dann


----------



## ricktick (21. September 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> http://el-rey.com/index2.html
> 
> Hier gibt es ein paar Bilder zum Freeride in Bmais. Einige sind voll für die KAtz aber auf ein paar ist auch was zu sehen. Sieht nicht schlecht aus.



Viel erkennt man nicht, aber gut dass was gemaxht wird


----------



## Floater (21. September 2005)

..der zerg könnte doch bestimmt mal seine eindrücke vom fr schildern, wäre vielleicht besser als die bilder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boerni (21. September 2005)

@ chris
du bist 12. beim kob. mal nicht so ganz schlecht.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. September 2005)

ricktick schrieb:
			
		

> Viel erkennt man nicht, aber gut dass was gemaxht wird


 
Seh ich auch so.
Besser als der bisherige ""Freeride"" isser alle mal.


----------



## zerg10 (22. September 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ..der zerg könnte doch bestimmt mal seine eindrücke vom fr schildern, wäre vielleicht besser als die bilder...



Also ich würde die Strecke irgendwo auf dem Niveau des Wildrides von Todtnau bzw. eines Einsteiger-DHs sehen, nicht so lang und nicht so schnell, stellenweise dafür technischer. Wie ich im Sommer da war, war sie noch relativ frisch u. in 'nem guten Zustand. Evtl. kommen da mittlerweile ein paar Steine mehr raus ...  
Is' ein netter Zeitvertreib, wenn einem mal die Kraft für den richtigen DH fehlt, schliesslich fährt man dafür fast 15min nach oben.

@RKV
Wie war's gestern ?


----------



## Koeni (22. September 2005)

Schaut mal, das war der Sprung, von dem ich gestern erzählt hab. Heftig, oder? BMX wohlgemerkt mit ohne Federung  :

http://www.barspinner.com/goodbye colin.WMV


----------



## Kailinger (22. September 2005)

Morgen (Fr) Abend jmd. in MG? Ich schau dass ich da bin. Sagmal so ab 16/17 Uhr!

Koni, bist Du auf jeden Fall am Sa in Wb? Ich bin schwer am überlegen...

Gruß Kai


----------



## Koeni (22. September 2005)

Des kommt drauf an, ob meine Ersatzteile kommen. Aber wenn sie kommen, geh ich wahrscheinlich schon(mim Jakob).Ich sag rechtzeitig bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (22. September 2005)

Wer eine Wegbeschreibung zu "meiner" Dirt-Anlage braucht, der schreibe mir eine PM...


----------



## driver79 (22. September 2005)

@boerni

danke für die info.

nicht ganz so schlecht????? hätte anfang des jahres nicht gedacht dass ich mal so weit vorne bin.


----------



## Floater (23. September 2005)

..so, wie schauts mit der arbeitsmoral morgen aus?könnte mir vorstellen gegen 9 mit der säge anzutanzen.
was ist denn stand der dinge zwecks zu niedriger startrampe(meine ferndiagnose wäre ja, daß der absprung auch noch geshapet werden müsste...)nich, daß wir sägen und dann nochmal abreißen...
und gartenbank könnte ich auch organisieren!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. September 2005)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=113217&page=23&pp=25

Post 556 >teaser NWD6

Wer es noch nicht gesehen hat.

@Floater

Bin am We nicht im Ländle.
Keine Ahnung was mit der RAmpe wird. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, wollten wir die Anfahrt mal flacher machen um zu sehen wie es dann geht.
Weis es aber nicht genau.
Viel Spaß

Ich stelle das letzte Fundament jetzt mal vor die Tür. Es steht beim blauen Container. Augen auf! Also falls es jemand holen und verbauen will.
Den klotz zum hochshrauben findet Ihr in der Blechhütte. Eine Mutter und U scheibe sollten auch in der Hütte zu finden sein. Ansonsten ist auf einer der Stangen auf der Rampe noch eine Mutter zu finden. Hat Holk glaube da drauf gemacht.

Fundament steht hier:

Universität Stuttgart 
Breitwiesenstaße 3
70565 Stuttgart

am blauen Container

Wenn nicht, bleibt er halt da stehen. Falls jemand aus Stugi nach BB fährt, wäre es aber schön das Teil mitzu nehmen.

Schönes WE


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (23. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich fahre morgen den IT-Cup in Münsingen, da bin ich den ganzen Tag unterwegs. 
Ich schließe aber das Gelände gerne morgen früh für Euch auf wenn jemand kommt. 
Ich wäre halt dafür die Plattform noch um ca. 1 bis 1,5 m nach oben zu setzen, unabhängig davon können wir die Holzbohlen kürzen.

Meldet Euch einfach. 
ra. 




			
				Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ..so, wie schauts mit der arbeitsmoral morgen aus?könnte mir vorstellen gegen 9 mit der säge anzutanzen.
> was ist denn stand der dinge zwecks zu niedriger startrampe(meine ferndiagnose wäre ja, daß der absprung auch noch geshapet werden müsste...)nich, daß wir sägen und dann nochmal abreißen...
> und gartenbank könnte ich auch organisieren!


----------



## Floater (23. September 2005)

also, habe säge organisiert, kommt morgen sonst noch jemand??


----------



## Koeni (23. September 2005)

Also ich hab heute Nachricht bekommen, dass meine Teile da sind. Die hol ich morgen früh ab, mach dann das Rad fit und fahr nach Wildbad.

Viel Spaß beim Schaffa, falls Ihr was macht


----------



## boerni (23. September 2005)

hat eigentlich jemand lust am sonntag nach wildbad zu fahren. olli und ich fahren.


----------



## Koeni (23. September 2005)

Ihr seid ja auch Doofiane


----------



## Floater (23. September 2005)

wenn nich morgen, kämen dann am sonntach ein paar arbeiter mehr nach bb?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torte (23. September 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid ja auch Doofiane




Werd mal nich frech, sonst gibts de Ranze voll     

Am Sa. muss ich arbeiten    Muss was für ne Pressekonferenz im Landtag vorbereiten


----------



## Backwoods (24. September 2005)

Hi,

da bikeurlaub mit meiner hand noch nicht geht, bin ab morgen knapp 2 wochen in den balearen segeln   

danach seht ihr mich dann hoffentlich auch mal wieder mit dem bike.

(oder einer schaufel in BB)


----------



## Floater (24. September 2005)

...habe gerade beschlossen doch erst morgen vor ort zu sein. vielleicht kommen dann ja noch andere heinzelmännchen, weil alleine tu ich nur sägen und sonst nix schaffe...und dafür sind mir die rund 50 autokilometer fast zu schade...


----------



## sms (24. September 2005)

torte schrieb:
			
		

> Werd mal nich frech, sonst gibts de Ranze voll
> 
> Am Sa. muss ich arbeiten    Muss was für ne Pressekonferenz im Landtag vorbereiten


Hey Olli, wir haben da noch eine offene Rechnung, ruf mal deine Brustvergroeserungs-mails ab.....


----------



## Koeni (24. September 2005)

Guten Abend,

So, also in Wildbad war's heut echt guad. Mit Jakob und Kai hats gerockt  .
Ja, und weil ich sowieso nicht so viel Kohle hab, werd ich nicht mehr nach B-mais und wohl auch nicht nach Todtnau fahren.
Die Strecke in Wilbad macht wieder Spaß, es ist nicht so weit und mit Punktekarte auch echt bezahlbar.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (24. September 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Die Strecke in Wilbad macht wieder Spaß, es ist nicht so weit und mit Punktekarte auch echt bezahlbar.



Hi Koni,

na alles klar?

Das klingt ja mal recht gut.
Was zahlst Du denn im Schnitt für einen Tag DH bei Verwendung der Punktekarte?

Danke und mfG

Walde


----------



## Koeni (25. September 2005)

Ahh, der Walde lässt auch wieder was von sich hören  

Also ne Punktekarte mit 40 Punkten=20 Fahrten kostet 40,70. Je nachdem wie oft du fährst, kannst du ja dann die Kosten ausrechnen. Wenn man so 6-7 Runs macht am Tag, dann kommst du auf ca. 14 für die "Tageskarte", wenn ich das richtig gerechnet hab.
Gut an der Punktekarte ist, dass man sich Zeit lassen kann und kein Geld kaputt macht, wenn man mal aus irgend nem Grund nicht weiter fahren kann.
(Die Karte ist vom Kaufdatum 1Jahr gültig)


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (25. September 2005)

Hallole, 

so, bin gestern den deutschen IT-Cup in Münsingen gefahren, 76 km und 1700 hm, bin platt und 16'ter geworden. 
Werde mich heute wohl etwas auskurrieren.

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## plusminus (25. September 2005)

@ra: die könnten auch mal nen Zivi-Cup machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (25. September 2005)

*Bischofsmais:* 
Wie schauts denn jetzt aus?geht jemand? wer kommt denn mit?
und wann vor allem?
ich hätte an samstag sonntag oder montag sonntag interesse!

und noch aktuelle bilder von der strecke(wäre fertig gesägt, wenn da nicht ein dummer bauer dazwicschen gekommen wäre(leider nicht zwischen balken und säge))


----------



## boerni (25. September 2005)

@ra
respekt. ich war leider nicht so erfolgreich, bin 152. geworden hatte aber 10 km vor schluss noch nen platten. bin 2:20 gefahren. war aber trotzdem sehr witzig fand ich.

gruss björn


----------



## dangerousD (25. September 2005)

@floater:
Wenigstens einer, der noch was an der Strecke macht... Respekt und Dank!

@holk
RESPEKT!  Gar nicht schlecht für'n alten Sack  

@boerni
Da muß aber noch was gehen, oder?! 

@Wildbad
Da will ich dieses Jahr auch noch mal hin, Koni! Next time I'm on... 

@walde
Welcome back!

@alle, die es interessiert:
Mein Helius ist wieder aufgebaut. Die angepeilten 15kg habe ich wohl um 1-1,5kg verfehlt. Natürlich mehr, nicht weniger  Erster Fahrbericht: GEILO!!! Da Ihr ja alle wißt, wie ein XT-Schaltwerk funzt , schreibe ich lieber kurz was zur PIKE. Und was soll ich sagen: das Ding ist Zucker! Super Ansprechverhalten und bocksteif. Vom nachlauf her liegt sie genau zwischen der 66 und einer Sherman. Nicht zu flach also, aber auch nicht zu steil. Genau richtig, um das Bike schön wendig zu belassen - mit ausreichend Reserven für schnelle Passagen. Konnte leider noch keine großen Sachen probieren, aber der erste Eindruck ist vielversprechend. Bin also sehr zufrieden... 
Außerdem habe ich mich ja entschieden, am "Tourenrad" wieder mit Clickies zu fahren. Habe die Time Freeride-Pedale verbaut, die sind echt der Burner! Maximal 17° Bewegungsfreiheit heißen: Fahrgefühl wie mit Flats! Meine Knie werden es mir danken... die Pedale sollen ja gegen Dreck recht unanfällig sein, aber das konnte ich bei dem Wetter noch nicht testen  Berichte folgen, denn jetzt wird wieder öfter ausgeritten! Wer mal Bock auf Schönbuch hat, der soll sich melden...
Ach ja, Bilder folgen, sobald ich mir mal eine Kamera besorgt habe. Das Handy taugt für Details eher weniger


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. September 2005)

Schön wenn alle was vom WE hatten.

Bin jetzt mit dicker Backe zu HAuse.
Ein kleiner Besuch,so war es vorgesehen,  beim Zahnarzt bescherte einen langen Besuch   Musste mich außerst kurzfristig von einem Weisheitszahn trennen. Wäre nicht so schlimm, hätte am Zahn nicht noch ein Stück Knochen gehangen. Das Teil nennt sich "Tuber". Dann wurde noch schön genäht und jetzt ist die BAcke halt schön dick. Zum Glück bekomm ich den Mund noch soweit auf, das eine GAbel mit etwas drauf noch rein geht.  
Bike wird wohl vor dem We eh nix.


----------



## Floater (25. September 2005)

@dangerousd: war aber nicht alleine, holk mit sohn waren ja auch noch da

@boerni:bei was bist denn 157. geworden, auch beim it cup


----------



## mantra (25. September 2005)

Tach Mädels, 

da ich nun endlich meinen Lernsommermarathon hinter mir hab, will ich noch so viel wie möglich radelen gehen so lang die Parks noch offen haben!
Ich will diese Woche auf jeden Fall mindestens noch nach Wildbad. Wenn also jemand Lust und Zeit hat, würde ich mich freuen!
Was steht denn sonst noch so auf dem Programm?

@Mike: Was macht Dein Rad?

Groß Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (25. September 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @Wildbad
> Next time I'm on...



Ach ja? Dann stell dich mal drauf ein, dass du die Woche noch nen Tag Urlaub nehmen musst, ich werd mim Kai nochmal da sein  

@mantra
So Mittwoch oder Donnerstag vielleicht? Kommt auch auf's Wetter an. Können ja mal telefonieren.


----------



## mantra (26. September 2005)

Ich hab bis jetzt noch an beiden Tagen Zeit! Meld Dich einfach wenn Du Bock hast


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. September 2005)

mantra schrieb:
			
		

> @Mike: Was macht Dein Rad?
> 
> Groß Robert


Steht zu 98% zusammengebaut im Keller.
Die Boxguide muss noch ran und ich hoffe das meine Feder heute kommt.

Ich wollte diese Woche eigentlich noch nen Tag blau machen und nach Todtnau oder so. Aber das wird ja nu leider nix. Hoffentlich kommen noch ein paar gute Tage. Ich könnt


----------



## dangerousD (26. September 2005)

@koni

Der Kommentar, der jetzt hier stehen würde, fängt mit A an und hört mit ...och auf 

@Mike

Gute BeFFerung...  

@all
In Rottenburg hat ein neuer Bike-Park aufgemacht, eine lustige Dirtbahn mit BMX-Einfluss. Info's gibt es bei DUST BIKE in Rottenburg unter 07452/94 94 59...


----------



## zerg10 (26. September 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja? Dann stell dich mal drauf ein, dass du die Woche noch nen Tag Urlaub nehmen musst, ich werd mim Kai nochmal da sein
> 
> @mantra
> So Mittwoch oder Donnerstag vielleicht? Kommt auch auf's Wetter an. Können ja mal telefonieren.



Melde mich mal für Mittwoch an. Komme dann aber wohl selber u. werde wohl auch gegen Nachmittag verschwinden.

@Danger
Dann biste ja bei der Nikolausausfahrt doch dabei


----------



## dangerousD (26. September 2005)

@zerg



@Rottenburger Dirts:

Nochmal ein Nachtrag: Bilder (zumindest zwei) gibt es im Pop-Up-Window von www.dustbikes.de (dat is' der Shop in Rottenburg). Die Strecke sieht eigentlich ganz nett aus, und Sie haben Belag


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. September 2005)

@Danger

Mercy  
Sieht aber schon ganz gut aus. Denke ab Mittwoch isses dann echt OK.
Fäden dann am Freitag.


----------



## Koeni (26. September 2005)

@dangerousD
 

@Wildbad
Dann sagen wir doch mal Mittwoch, oder? Muss das halt noch mim Kai absprechen. Aber Zerg, wir sehen uns dann ja eh nicht, wir ham ja nur ne Karte für die Bergbahn und mit deinem Bike kann man ja wie ich gehört hab kein Dh fahren


----------



## mantra (26. September 2005)

Mittwoch hört sich gut an!


----------



## zerg10 (26. September 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Wildbad
> Dann sagen wir doch mal Mittwoch, oder? Muss das halt noch mim Kai absprechen. Aber Zerg, wir sehen uns dann ja eh nicht, wir ham ja nur ne Karte für die Bergbahn und mit deinem Bike kann man ja wie ich gehört hab kein Dh fahren



Wir werden sehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (26. September 2005)

Wie sind denn jetzt eigentlich die Pläne fürs We? Fährt jemand nach BM?


----------



## boerni (26. September 2005)

am mittwoch bin ich dabei. am we wär ich auch dabei hab aber kein auto.

@floater
nee ich bin den mini marathon gefahren mit 38km und 960 hm.


----------



## dangerousD (26. September 2005)

@tde
Hi Thorsten, der Postmann hat zweimal bei Dir geklingelt - aber Dein Briefkasten war voll  So wird das nix mit der Kommunikation  

@boerni
Bist halt noch nicht so der Langstrecken-Profi. Trotzdem Respekt, daß Du mit gefahren bist. Magst ja vielleicht hinten gefahren sein, aber dafür hattest Du sicher den meisten Style


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. September 2005)

DAs mit Mittwoch ist doch ne Verschwörung  

Ihr seid sooo brutal.


----------



## torte (26. September 2005)

Also das BM Wochenende is wie für mich gemacht    Bin also dabei   

@ Boerni

Kannst dich ja bei mir ins auto lümmeln (Ich bin sicher 8,5 Liter/100Km is zu schaffen... irgendwie    )


----------



## mantra (27. September 2005)

Gibts fürs WE jetzt schon konkrete Pläne und vorallem noch nen Mitfahrplatz?


----------



## zerg10 (27. September 2005)

@Wildbad
So, nehme mir morgen frei u. komme auch. Evtl. zwinge ich halt den Mike einfach mitzukommen   

@BMais
Wie schon mal oben gesagt, konkrete Pläne ob ich fahre u. wie die Wohnungsbelegung aussieht, gibt es erst ab Donnerstag(-abend).


----------



## boerni (27. September 2005)

@dd
danke, aber das mit dem style glaub ich nicht denn ich hatte auch lycra an, komplett also hose und trikot. aber ich bin an einer stelle gesprungen und hab das rad in der luft ein wenig schräg gestellt.  .


----------



## Koeni (27. September 2005)

@boerni
Gibt's davon Bilder  

@Wildbad
Mal sehn, was das Wetter sagt, aber wenn's nicht die ganze Zeit schifft, fahr ich. Der Mike kommt einfach zum Filmen mit, oder was meint Ihr alle??  

@zerg
Lass doch mal die Kinder da drüben in Ruhe spielen, ist ja grausam mit Euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (27. September 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Wildbad
> Mal sehn, was das Wetter sagt, aber wenn's nicht die ganze Zeit schifft, fahr ich. Der Mike kommt einfach zum Filmen mit, oder was meint Ihr alle??
> 
> @zerg
> Lass doch mal die Kinder da drüben in Ruhe spielen, ist ja grausam mit Euch.



Können ja heute abend kurz abstimmen. 

Und das mit den Kinder nervt deshalb, weil ich's mir ja jeden Tag ansehen muss...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. September 2005)

Ich komm wahrscheinlich mit.

In die Buchse vom Dämpfer ist die Distancehülse eingepresst  

Jetzt geht die Feder natürlich nicht über die Hülse drüber  

DAnn bau ich mein Innenlager rein und dann dreht sich das Ding kaum noch  
Wie kann das  jetzt auf sofort kaputt gehen?  
Und das mit der Führung ist auch nen echter Schei$dreck.


----------



## boerni (27. September 2005)

@koni
doch es gibt davon bilder aber die werd ich bestimmt nicht ins netz stellen  .

@wildbad
wetter.com sagt morgens leichten regen an, 2mm. keine ahnung wie man da fahren kann wenns nass ist.

bis morgen


----------



## Koeni (27. September 2005)

@boerni
Ach biddebidde  

@morgen
Wann wollt Ihr denn alle so los und wer fährt mit wem?(Wenn der Kai noch kein Auto hat, werd ich den wohl einpacken)

@steppi
War beim Stinky auch so, aber auspressen ist doch kein Ding, oder?


----------



## zerg10 (27. September 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @morgen
> Wann wollt Ihr denn alle so los und wer fährt mit wem?(Wenn der Kai noch kein Auto hat, werd ich den wohl einpacken)



Also wenn's bei leichtem Regen bleibt, komm' ich morgen so gegen 11:00 im Park an u. hab den Mike im Schlepp.


----------



## Floater (27. September 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komm wahrscheinlich mit.
> 
> In die Buchse vom Dämpfer ist die Distancehülse eingepresst
> 
> ...



...würd ich mal den onkel r oder eben den koni fragen, die hatten das dämferproblem ja ach schon. tja, so ein gechlitzter teller ist halt ein wahnsinns aufwand für so ein billiges wegwerfprodukt, wie es ein dämpfer ja ist...
was für ein innenlager hast denn verbaut? versuchs doch mal mit "einfahren"hatte das problem schon mal bei nem ordnungsgemäß eingebauten gigapipe dh(drehmomentschlüssel), nach ner anstrengenden runde um den block wars weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. September 2005)

Ok, Feder ist drin und die Boxguide muss ich noch leicht abändern.

@Floater

Kommst Du def. nach Bmais?
Wann genau?


----------



## tde (27. September 2005)

@DD: so jetzt geht das Postfach wieder.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. September 2005)

@zerg

Falls Du die SMS nicht gelesen hast, ich morgen nicht.
Hätte fast 2 Termine vergessen. Doch Dank der Frauen   .....

Euch viel Spaß


----------



## zerg10 (27. September 2005)

Für Kurzentschlossene:
Hab' morgen einen Platz frei, wer also mit nach Wildbad möchte, soll sich melden ...


----------



## driver79 (27. September 2005)

@ zerg 

würdest du morgen evtl. auch erst um 13:00 uhr losfahren?




@ b-mais

bin dabei. oder auch nicht, wenns wetter in winterberg/willingen besser is. werd dann mit iris und andi dort hin fahren.


----------



## torte (27. September 2005)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> @ b-mais
> 
> bin dabei. oder auch nicht, wenns wetter in winterberg/willingen besser is. werd dann mit iris und andi dort hin fahren.



Wenn das mit B-mais nix wird (beim Zerg unsererm Sonnenschein-biker    *wegrennt*    ) dann hätte ich auch interesse an Winterberg   
Was is da übernachtungstechnisch geplant ?


----------



## driver79 (28. September 2005)

@ zerg

das mit morgen wird doch nix.


@ torte

übernachtung warscheinlich zelten.


----------



## Koeni (28. September 2005)

Ich weiß ja nicht, ob noch wer reinschaut, aber der Kai hat abgesagt und ich hätte nen Platz frei(oder würde mich wo reinquetschen). Bitte melden.
Falls nix kommt, werd ich so gegen halb zehn losfahren und bin dann um halb elf da.




Hat sich erledigt  Zeit bleibt ungefähr gleich. Bis dann


----------



## naiko (28. September 2005)

servus jungs,
waren heute in Wildbad mit zweien von den SOnntagsfahren unterwegs, hatte gesagt ich melde mich mal hier 

Jetzt zeigt mal wer ihr seid


----------



## Koeni (28. September 2005)

Hi,
ich war einer davon.
War doch ganz lustig. Kannst ja hier mal posten, wenn ihr wieder da seid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (29. September 2005)

naiko schrieb:
			
		

> servus jungs,
> waren heute in Wildbad mit zweien von den SOnntagsfahren unterwegs, hatte gesagt ich melde mich mal hier
> 
> Jetzt zeigt mal wer ihr seid



Glaub' eher es waren drei   , denn wir sind einmal zusammen in der Gondel gefahren u. dann noch BikerX, da war ich allerdings nicht so gesprächig, weil ich meinen ersten Abwurf hinter mir hatte u. mir die Schulter wehgetan hat.

@Koni u. Boerni
Sorry, bin gegen 13:00Uhr heim, musste meine Wunden lecken ...


----------



## Koeni (29. September 2005)

@zerg
Und, wie gehts jetzt? Der Robert hat sich auch zerhauen, mla sehn ob der am We fahren kann. Ich glaub eher net.


@all
Am We ist in Meßstetten ein Dh-Rennen, das zum Dualcup gewertet wird(frag mich net warum). Ich überleg mir grad da mitzufahren. Jemand Bock?


----------



## zerg10 (29. September 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> Und, wie gehts jetzt? Der Robert hat sich auch zerhauen, mla sehn ob der am We fahren kann. Ich glaub eher net.
> 
> 
> ...



Hatte eigentlich zwei Abwürfe, der erste hat mir die Gabel etwas zerkratzt    u. beim zweiten hab' ich mit der Schulterrückseite den Fall gebremst. Ist beides im oberen Streckenteil passiert. Netter Bluterguss, der fleissig mit Arnikasalbe behandelt wird ...
Was ist denn dem robert passiert ? Gute Besserung mal vorab ...


----------



## mantra (29. September 2005)

Dir auch gute Besserung!

Ich bin aus unerfindlichen Gründen, ca. 90° zur Fahrtrichtung, gestürtzt und wurde dann von einer, aus der Strecke schauenden Steinplatte zu Stillstand gebracht!
Mein linkes Bein ist im Moment nicht so zu gebrauchen aber dass gute ist, dass es seit gestern nicht schlimmer geworden ist.

Samstag wird aber wohl trotzdem ausfallen, aber ich denke dass ich am Montag wieder fahren kann!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. September 2005)

mantra schrieb:
			
		

> Dir auch gute Besserung!
> 
> Ich bin aus unerfindlichen Gründen, ca. 90° zur Fahrtrichtung, gestürtzt und wurde dann von einer, aus der Strecke schauenden Steinplatte zu Stillstand gebracht!
> Mein linkes Bein ist im Moment nicht so zu gebrauchen aber dass gute ist, dass es seit gestern nicht schlimmer geworden ist.
> ...


 
Dann mal Gute Besserung.


----------



## Floater (29. September 2005)

...wie ist denn jetzt der aktuelle stand nach ankunft des schlechten wetters bezüglich b-mais?


----------



## naiko (29. September 2005)

so, ich nehme nun mal an, dass der mit der Fettspritze und seinem Kona der boerni war, und der mit dem morewood der koeni ist 

hab Euch mal der komischen buddylist hinzugefügt.... in eurem einzigen thread gehts ja hinund wieder drunter und drüber   

den rest kann ich noch nich genau zuordnen


----------



## cmjahn (29. September 2005)

Hallo Naiko ich bin der Michel und schreib relativ selten hie


----------



## Koeni (29. September 2005)

naiko schrieb:
			
		

> so, ich nehme nun mal an, dass der mit der Fettspritze und seinem Kona der boerni war, und der mit dem morewood der koeni ist
> 
> hab Euch mal der komischen buddylist hinzugefügt.... in eurem einzigen thread gehts ja hinund wieder drunter und drüber
> 
> den rest kann ich noch nich genau zuordnen



Richtig, mantra war der mim Big Hit und der mit VP Free, den ihr vor uns getroffen habt, das war der zerg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (29. September 2005)

@naiko: Ich war der humpelde Typ im Auto   

@Mike: Gehst Du jetzt eigentlich am Montag nach Todtnau oder nach B-Mais?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. September 2005)

mantra schrieb:
			
		

> @naiko: Ich war der humpelde Typ im Auto


 
Boa ist das ne riesige Karre.  




			
				mantra schrieb:
			
		

> @Mike: Gehst Du jetzt eigentlich am Montag nach Todtnau oder nach B-Mais?


Ich kann wie gesagt am Samstag nicht. Bin Montag in Todtnau  

Hast Du noch nen großen Kettenstrebenschutz?
Meiner ist zu klein und der Schlauch, welchen ichdrum gemacht habe,
sieht echt übel aus!!!!!!!!


----------



## zerg10 (29. September 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ...wie ist denn jetzt der aktuelle stand nach ankunft des schlechten wetters bezüglich b-mais?



Sorry Jungs, aber BMais fällt ins Wasser, so leid es mir tut. Wahrscheinlich ebenso wie mein Alternativplan, die Schwarzwald-Durchquerung auf dem Mittelweg.

Wäre dann auch für Todtnau am Montag, fahre selber u. könnte mindestens einen mitnehmen ...


----------



## torte (29. September 2005)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> @ torte
> 
> übernachtung warscheinlich zelten.




habt ihr noch ein Eckchen in eurem Zelt frei ? Ich mach mich auch klein  


Oder hätte doch noch jemand Bock auf B-mais ?  Die Pension in der wir mal waren fand ich preislich ganz ok. und lecker Frühstück gabs auch   
Und erst das billige Bier in der Pizzeria


----------



## sms (29. September 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre dann auch für Todtnau am Montag, fahre selber u. könnte mindestens einen mitnehmen ...


Das hört sich nicht schlecht an,
ich muss/darf morgen nachmittag erstmal auf den Wasen.... Firmenbesäufniss,
jeder MUSS min. drei Mass und einen halben Gockel verdrücken..      ... aber ich denke bis Montag bin ich wieder nüchtern      :kotz:


----------



## mantra (29. September 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Boa ist das ne riesige Karre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dass mit der Karre raff ich irgendwie nicht   

Ich hab im Moment auch nur nen Lizzardskin an der Kettenstrebe und auch sonst keinen zu vergeben.
Mein Tip, welchen du hoffentlich am Montag in Todtnau begutachten kannst, wäre ein Stück Schaumstoff in Kettenstrebenlänge welches sehr stramm mit Isolierband umwickelt wird. Hat sich eigentlich gut bewährt weil super Schutz, sehr leise da Schaumstoff und farblich aufs Rad abstimmbar da handelsübliches Isoband!




			
				Schwandelein schrieb:
			
		

> jeder MUSS min. drei Mass und einen halben Gockel verdrücken..



Mein herzlichstes Beileid!!! Manchmal ist das Leben einfach kein Zuckerschlecken     
Natürlich würde ich mich anbieten die imense Last der Massgutscheine von Deinen Schultern zu nehmen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. September 2005)

@MAntra

 Klar, da musst Du um die Ecke denken 
Hört sich an als ob Du durch das Auto humpelst  
Ich denke mal, Du bist zum Auto gehumpelt.

NAja, hat halt nicht diiieee Wirkung gehabt  

@Schwan

Na dann Prost  

@Todtnau

Ich will hoffen, dass ZDF um 7:03 nicht Recht behält.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. September 2005)

Im "dh Degerloch" Tread gibt es wieder feinstes Deutsch von Tortyschlumpf


----------



## FXO (30. September 2005)

Hat irgendwer evtl. Lust Sa/So nach Bozen zu fahren? 440km von Stuttgart, 3 Bergbahnen, nette Trails (benutzt mal die SuFu und sucht nach Bozen im Titel). Sa soll das Wetter super werden, am Sonntag eher durchwachsen...

Gruß, FX


----------



## Floater (30. September 2005)

@schwandalein muss heute hws auch noch gutscheine vertrinken gehen...sogar am freitag abend muß man noch arbeiten, schlimm!


----------



## driver79 (30. September 2005)

@torte

zeltplatz dürfte kein problem sein. meld mich nacher nochmal per telefon bei dir. wenn wir nach b-mais fahren, hab ich leider keinen platz mehr frei, da nen kumpel aus bad boll noch mit möchte. tendiere aber eher zu winterberg/willingen, da wetter.com dort besseres wetter vorraussagt. vielleicht sogar montag/dienstag fahren.


----------



## Koeni (30. September 2005)

Falls jemand nicht in B-Mais, Winterberg oder Todtnau ist. Ich geh vielleicht am Sonntag nach wildbad, aber nicht wenn's so pisst, wie's bisher angesagt ist. Kommt wer mit?


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (30. September 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Falls jemand nicht in B-Mais, Winterberg oder Todtnau ist. Ich geh vielleicht am Sonntag nach wildbad, aber nicht wenn's so pisst, wie's bisher angesagt ist. Kommt wer mit?



Hi,

sollte es nicht so p... wie angekündigt (auf einer Online-Wetterseite wurde Schnee angekündigt...) wäre ich gerne dabei. 


MfG

Walde


----------



## Koeni (30. September 2005)

Würd mich natürlich freuen  

Schnee is doch besser als Regen, wird man wenigstens von oben nicht so naß


----------



## mantra (30. September 2005)

Mein Bein ist zwar schon wieder besser aber ich denke dass ich frühestens am Montag wieder aufs Rad steige.


----------



## zerg10 (30. September 2005)

mantra schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Bein ist zwar schon wieder besser aber ich denke dass ich frühestens am Montag wieder aufs Rad steige.



Dann lass' uns am Montag in Todtnau das Invalidenrennen starten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (1. Oktober 2005)

Da wär ich wohl dabei!!!


----------



## Koeni (1. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

ich fahr morgen jetzt nicht nach Wildbad. Ist mir ne Runde zu siffig.

@Walde
Aber lass uns mal noch zusammen hinfahren irgendwann


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (2. Oktober 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich fahr morgen jetzt nicht nach Wildbad. Ist mir ne Runde zu siffig.
> 
> ...



Hi Koni,

ist mir auch zu siffig. 

Ja, wäre schön, wenn's dieses Jahr noch klappen würde. Und dann hoffentlich nicht nur einen Tag.


----------



## Floater (2. Oktober 2005)

...todtnau soll das wetter ja morgen auch bescheiden bleiben...
will trotzdem jemand hin? bei den spritpreisen ists irgendwie nicht so attraktiv in den verschlammten schwarzwald zu fahren....


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Oktober 2005)

So wie es aussieht, ist es mir auch zu siffig.

Ich bin ziemlich angepisst. Jetzt steht die KArre und ich kann nicht biken.


----------



## Floater (2. Oktober 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> So wie es aussieht, ist es mir auch zu siffig.
> 
> Ich bin ziemlich angepisst. Jetzt steht die KArre und ich kann nicht biken.



na dann schick doch mal ´n bild von der neuen karre....
und kannst sie ja mal wenigstens auf dem uni tril vollsiffen


----------



## zerg10 (2. Oktober 2005)

@Todtnauer
Tja, das wird ja wohl nix mit morgen. Also werfe ich mal den Donnerstag in Raum. Gleicher Ort, besseres Wetter...


----------



## Koeni (2. Oktober 2005)

So, ich hab jetzt noch bis 17.10 frei und dann fängt die Uni an  .(Oleole, kennt ihr ja noch, den Ole)
In den zwei Wochen will ich auf jeden Fall noch fahren gehn. Würde auch mal Nachmittags nach Wildbad fahren. Vielleicht hat ja mal jemand früher schluss und kommt mit.
Heut mach ich erstmal einen drauf...


----------



## Floater (2. Oktober 2005)

wie wärs mit nächstem WE todtnau(wenns in bozen wieder regnet...)
vielleicht auch 1 1/2 oder 2 tage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (2. Oktober 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich hab jetzt noch bis 17.10 frei und dann fängt die Uni an  .(Oleole, kennt ihr ja noch, den Ole)
> In den zwei Wochen will ich auf jeden Fall noch fahren gehn. Würde auch mal Nachmittags nach Wildbad fahren. Vielleicht hat ja mal jemand früher schluss und kommt mit.
> Heut mach ich erstmal einen drauf...



Ha dann gratulier ich Dir und Deinem Ole aber mal! Naja, ich bin jetzt wieder auf die Wochenenden beschränkt. Aber nächstes WE sollte der Bus auch definitiv wieder laufen (tut er nämlich immer noch nicht!). Dann können wir dieses Jahr schon noch schauen das wir noch bisschen zum fahren kommen....


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Oktober 2005)

Ich bin nächstes We wieder nicht da. ich dreh durch  


@Floater
Ich versuch morgen mal nen Bild zu machen.
Wollte zwar den Bash noch abmachen, aber die Spacer sind zu groß und jetzt muss es erstmal drauf bleiben. Gefällt mir optisch net so.


@morgen 

Wenn das Wetter halbwegs ist, geh ich morgen ne Runde biken. Ich muss, hab Bewegungsmangel! 
Jemand Lust? Ruhig vertseht sich, bin schon lange net mehr gefahren.


----------



## naiko (2. Oktober 2005)

Wer geht denn schon in VOrlesungen??

ich hab am 7.ten meine letzte Prüfung, danach bin ich für alles offen! 4 tage todtnau kein problem und so 

muss nurnoch n bissle zwischendrin arbeiten, um den Verschleiß zu bezahlen


----------



## sms (2. Oktober 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @morgen
> 
> Wenn das Wetter halbwegs ist, geh ich morgen ne Runde biken. Ich muss, hab Bewegungsmangel!
> Jemand Lust? Ruhig vertseht sich, bin schon lange net mehr gefahren.


Um wieviel Uhr willst du dich dreckig machen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Oktober 2005)

gegen 13:30 

Sag ich jetzt mal so


----------



## zerg10 (3. Oktober 2005)

Ostfildern, kurz vor 9:00 u. Regen ich könnte  :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (3. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Jungs,

hier noch ein paar Nachträge zum RKV

Floater hat ja bereits geschrieben, dass wir letzten Sonntag richtig Stress mit einem Nachbarn vom RKV Gelände bekommen haben, weil wir mit der Kettensäge ein paar Dielen abgesägt haben. Der Kerl hat sich auch beim Vorstand beschwert und am Donnerstag hat es eine gemeinsame Sitzung deswegen gegeben. 
Ich habe zugesagt, dass wir (also Ihr auch) Sonntags auf dem RKV Gelände keine Arbeiten mehr machen, die Krach machen (Hämmern, Motorsägen usw). Gefahren werden ist natürlich ausdrücklich erlaubt  .

Da wären wir gleich beim nächsten Thema, wie geht es weiter mit unserer Bahn.
Mein Vorschlag, wir setzen die Startrampe nach einen Meter hoch. Der Bernd (Zimmermann) kann uns bestimmt ein paar Tips geben wir wir das stabil uns schnell hinkriegen. Auch die Beschläge und Winkel könnte er kostengünstig Beschaffen. Die Abfahrt könnte dann etwas flacher aussehen, damit man noch mehr treten kann. Mit 4 Leuten ist das bestimmt nur ein halber Tag arbeit. 
Wenn wir damit fertig sind können wir uns dann die Hügel genauer ansehen was man da noch shapen muß.
Was meint Ihr zu diesem Vorschlag?

Grüsse (das Wetter ist echt zum Kotzen)
ra.


----------



## sms (3. Oktober 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ostfildern, kurz vor 9:00 u. Regen ich könnte  :kotz:


Morgääään, Heumaden, 9:26 u. Regen, ge  :kotz: habe ich Freitag, ich könnte


----------



## plusminus (3. Oktober 2005)

@ra: melde Dich halt einfach mal wenn ihr wieder weiterarbeitet. Am Besten per Email oder PM. Komme manchmal in eurem Fred nicht wirklich mit. Wenn mir da zuviel von Freeriden und so steht steig ich meistens aus 

Gruß
vom Axel der "nur" Touren/Marathons etc fährt.

PS: @Schwandalein: Deine Signatur hat via ICQ schon viele meiner Kumpels, vor allem Nichtradfahrer, zum Lachen gebracht.

as


----------



## torte (3. Oktober 2005)

So, wieder wach   

Also B-mais war wieder mal sehr geil    Hat richtig Spass gemacht, und das Wetter war auch ganz ok. Nun brauche ich aber erst mal ein neues Hinterrad    samt Reifen 


Den Thorsten haben wir auch getroffen. Er wollte sein Demo noch mal schnell vor der Winterpause bewegen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Oktober 2005)

11:46 Uhr Vaihingen >Dauerregen seit 06:00 > kein biken heute.


----------



## Koeni (3. Oktober 2005)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> hier noch ein paar Nachträge zum RKV
> 
> ...



Ich denk, vor wir die Rampe umbauen, sollten erstmal die Sprünge geshaped sein, sonst hat man ja garkein Anhaltspunkt. Nachher ist's garnicht nötig.
Aber ich hab ja gesagt, dass ich mich bei Entscheidungen zurückhalte, weil ich ja sowieso nicht ganz so of da sein werde. Sagt was, ich bau halt mit.


----------



## sms (3. Oktober 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denk, vor wir die Rampe umbauen, sollten erstmal die Sprünge geshaped sein, sonst hat man ja garkein Anhaltspunkt. Nachher ist's garnicht nötig.
> Aber ich hab ja gesagt, dass ich mich bei Entscheidungen zurückhalte, weil ich ja sowieso nicht ganz so of da sein werde. Sagt was, ich bau halt mit.


sehe ich auch so


----------



## Floater (3. Oktober 2005)

...vielleicht könnte man ja mal jemanden an land ziehen, der was vom shapen versteht, irgendeinen alten bmx hasen.

musste mich ja mal auslachen lassen, als ich erwähnt habe, daß ich vorgaben für den bau von bmx anlagen in nem buch mit baunormen entdeckt habe. vor dem aktuellen problem könnten sie sich ja aber als nützlich erscheinen, deshalb landet ein scan mal in meiner galerie.
denke was klar wird, ist daß unsere absprünge eher zu lang und flach sind.
die zeichnungen beziehen sich ja auf race sprünge (quelle ist der bdr, der ja irgendwann mal im bmx auch aktiv, und nicht immer nur böse war, und sich letzlich auch nur auf kriterien der uci bezieht. der erste step up in kornwestheim(    ) dürfte dem im buch abgebildeten ja nicht unähnlich gewesen sein....
auch zur neigung der startrampe findet sich da was, was ich ja schon mal im sherlock erwähnt habe. reaktionen dazu siehe oben  
im großen und ganzen würd ich mich koni anschliesen, denke der speed reicht, müssen halt die sprünge passend bauen( wenn man mal denkt, wie weit man sich aus vergleichsweise langsamer fahrt an dem recht niedrigen double in nussdorf(    ) raushauen konnte....


----------



## zerg10 (4. Oktober 2005)

So, Wetter soll besser werden, also mal schnell die Ansage für alle Gleitzeitkontenbesitzer, Beinahe- oder Bereits-Studis:

Wer kommt am Freitag mit nach Todtnau ?


----------



## driver79 (4. Oktober 2005)

hab nachmittagsschule. is zum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (4. Oktober 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> So, Wetter soll besser werden, also mal schnell die Ansage für alle Gleitzeitkontenbesitzer, Beinahe- oder Bereits-Studis:
> 
> Wer kommt am Freitag mit nach Todtnau ?



Muß meine Punktekarte in Wildbad noch leer fahren


----------



## Floater (4. Oktober 2005)

...und wer am samstag und oder sonntag(alle studenten, gleitzeitler...könnte ja auch von freitag auf samstag übernachten  )


----------



## zerg10 (4. Oktober 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ...und wer am samstag und oder sonntag(alle studenten, gleitzeitler...könnte ja auch von freitag auf samstag übernachten  )



Wollen schon, bin nur leider Samstag u. Sonntag Strohwitwer...


----------



## Floater (4. Oktober 2005)

kann mal jemand aus wildbad berichten? wäre ja auch mal wieder ne alternative fürs we...
und den koni kann man ja sicher überreden am sa nochmals zu gehen...


----------



## torte (4. Oktober 2005)

Also ich würde Sa. oder So. gerne fahren. Wo is mir egal.... Nur hab ich noch keinen Plan ob ich bis zum WE mein neues Hinterrad habe


----------



## dangerousD (5. Oktober 2005)

Mahlzeit!

Bin wieder am Start, mein neues (altes) Bike ist wieder fit und wurde bereits ausgiebig getestet... ist zwar immer noch kein Leichtgewicht, läßt sich aber prima bergauf treten. Und bergab richtig prügeln  Ein Bild gibt es in meiner Galerie... irgendwie schaffe ich das nie, die Bilder hier mit einzubauen. Habe jetzt auch keinen Bock mehr auf ausprobieren - also schaut in die Galerie!





Apropos Wochenende: habe frei, soll heißen Zeit und will biken! Ob Bergab mit dem Last, durch den Wald mit dem Helius oder auf Dirt mit dem DMR ist mir egal! Gern auch alles nacheinander


----------



## Floater (5. Oktober 2005)

@dd ...nett geworden 

@ all: also die angesprochene buchseite wurde ja schon 19 mal aufgerufen, hat auch jemand was dazu zu sagen?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Oktober 2005)

@DD
 Schön geworden. LAss mich raten. das Detail sind die Schuhe 

@Floater
DAnn müssen wir halt mal messen.
Aber nicht in der nächsten Zeit. Ich zumindest.

Übrigens: Falls am WE jemand RAmpe bauen will, das Fundament steht noch bei mir auf Arbeit (am Container).


----------



## Floater (6. Oktober 2005)

..also falls ich dieses we nicht in bozen bin oder am samstag in todtnau bin (apropos bozen, will da vielleicht mit dem felix hinfahren. hat sonst noch jemand interesse, dieses jahr nochmal kurzärmelig mit der gondel hoch und auf trails runter zu fahren...?)
würd ich nach bb fahren und wenigstens mal das gesäge abschliesen(wie früh darf man wohl samstags morgens anfangen zu sägen  )
wenn man die rampe nur flacher zum treten aber nicht höher kriegen will, könnte man da nicht noch etwas erde aufschütten und oder nochmal eine schaltafel anbringen?
wenn ich fahre gehe ich auch diesesmal beim mike auf arbeit und nicht zu hause vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (6. Oktober 2005)

Moin zusammenen,

wenigstens noch einer der das Interesse am RKV noch nicht verloren hat  
(Dies ist ein Provokation, schreibt mir jetzt alle dass das nicht stimmt......)

Ich würde gerne noch mal wie gesagt mit dem Bernd sprechen wie viel Aufwand das wäre alles ein Meter höher zu setzen.  Wenn wir noch an der Rampe rumbasteln, dann lieber richtig. Mehr Erde aufzuschütten ist mit Sicherheit noch mehr Arbeit. 

Sach mal Bescheid Floater wenn Du Samstags hingehst, ich komme dann auch und geb Dir Dein Kittel.

Grüsse 
ra.




			
				Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ..also falls ich dieses we nicht in bozen bin oder am samstag in todtnau bin (apropos bozen, will da vielleicht mit dem felix hinfahren. hat sonst noch jemand interesse, dieses jahr nochmal kurzärmelig mit der gondel hoch und auf trails runter zu fahren...?)
> würd ich nach bb fahren und wenigstens mal das gesäge abschliesen(wie früh darf man wohl samstags morgens anfangen zu sägen  )
> wenn man die rampe nur flacher zum treten aber nicht höher kriegen will, könnte man da nicht noch etwas erde aufschütten und oder nochmal eine schaltafel anbringen?
> wenn ich fahre gehe ich auch diesesmal beim mike auf arbeit und nicht zu hause vorbei


----------



## sms (6. Oktober 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Bin wieder am Start, mein neues (altes) Bike ist wieder fit und wurde bereits ausgiebig getestet... ist zwar immer noch kein Leichtgewicht, läßt sich aber prima bergauf treten. Und bergab richtig prügeln  _Ein Bild gibt es hier... irgendwie bin ich zu blöd, aber der schlaue Simon hat mir geholfen das Bild hier einzubauen. Habe jetzt auch keinen Bock Ihm zu Danken - ich küsse Ihm später die Füsse _
> 
> ...


Danke DD


----------



## Koeni (6. Oktober 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> kann mal jemand aus wildbad berichten? wäre ja auch mal wieder ne alternative fürs we...
> und den koni kann man ja sicher überreden am sa nochmals zu gehen...



Also, wem Wildbad letztes Jahr überhaupt nicht gefallen hat, dem wird's auch jetzt nicht gefallen. Die gröbsten Löcher sind zwar zugeschüttet, aber hacken tut's trotzdem noch ordentlich. Die Leute mit denen ich bisher dort war hatten aber alle ihren Spaß, spätestens bei der zweiten Abfahrt.
Ich bin morgen wahrscheinlich mim Jakob da, ist aber noch nicht ganz sicher, weil ich bissle erkältet bin. Was Sa und So ist, weiß ich noch net. Würde dann spontan entscheiden, wenn jemand rüber fährt, ob ich auch komm.
Vielleicht bin ich aber auch auf'm Wasen  

@DD
Hübsch du Sau


----------



## zerg10 (6. Oktober 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Bin wieder am Start, mein neues (altes) Bike ist wieder fit und wurde bereits ausgiebig getestet... ist zwar immer noch kein Leichtgewicht, läßt sich aber prima bergauf treten. Und bergab richtig prügeln  Ein Bild gibt es in meiner Galerie... irgendwie schaffe ich das nie, die Bilder hier mit einzubauen. Habe jetzt auch keinen Bock mehr auf ausprobieren - also schaut in die Galerie!
> 
> ...



Schön isses geworden   Was mir aufgefallen ist: Du bist der einzige von dem harten Kern, der am Fully wieder einen Triple fährt ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Oktober 2005)

Mehr sog i net.  







Gibt noch 3 andere in der GAlerie. Konnt mich net entscheiden.


----------



## zerg10 (6. Oktober 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr sog i net.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Ich steh' auf schwarze Bikes ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (6. Oktober 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @DD
> Hübsch du Sau



Das gilt auch für dich, steppi


----------



## Backwoods (6. Oktober 2005)

@Steppi:

Glückwunsch   

Ich nehm mal an das ist dein neues bike - gute wahl  

wieviel federweg hat die gabel und was wiegt das teil so wies da steht?
wo hast du's gekauft? 

Es werden immer mehr Big Hitter unter den Sontangsfahrern  

Meine Hand macht langsam aber sicher fortschritte. werde ab montag wieder mit dem bike ins geschäft fahren und dann auch mal langsam die einfachen trails testen. den kleinen finger (und teilweise den ringfinger) kann ich immer noch nicht gescheit bewegen. sollte aber zum lenker festhalten unter normalen umständen langen. in den park schaff ichs diese saison wohl nicht mehr. aber es gibt ja das rkv gelände und die burg F

muss jetzt gleich nochmal los um fürs Big Hit ein neues schaltauge und nen schaltzug besorgen um die kleinen schäden vom sturz am bike zu reparieren.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Oktober 2005)

@BAckwoods 

Die Gabel hatte ich schon im Switch. Die hat 170mm.
Den RAhmen habe ich gebraucht gekauft. Top Zustand!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Das Switch steht dafür nur noch auf dem Rahmen und dem Hinterrad  
Aber das wird schon wieder  
Zum Gewicht kann ich nix sagen. Bin gerade zu faul das Auto auszuräumen und das Bike hier auf die Waage zu stellen. Vom anheben her muss ich sagen ist es kein Bleiklotz aber auch kein Kind von Traurigkeit. 
Werde es am SAmstag zu erstenmalin Steinnach fahren. Denke aber, das es zuviel des Guten für die Strecke dort ist   Was solls  

Burg F und Bikeparks sind doch fast das selbe   Nach den Vids zu Urteilen zumindest.


----------



## Koeni (6. Oktober 2005)

Hi Mädels,
also, ich hol morgen um neun den Jakobius ab, und wir faren dann nach Wildbad. Falls mich meine Erkältung zu sehr einschränkt, film' ich ein bischen.
Noch jemand?


----------



## zerg10 (6. Oktober 2005)

Da komm' ich heute von der Arbeit u. will noch ein paar Runden springen gehen, da treffe ich diesen netten Herren auf "meiner" Dirt-Bahn.

Kleines Promi-Quiz: Um wen handelt es sich ? (Kleiner Tip: Is' auch der Erbauer dieser u. vieler anderer Strecken   ) 






@Ausflügler
Ich fahre dieses WE doch nicht weg, dafür evtl. nächste Woche mit dem Mike nach BMais...


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (6. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin am Sa in BW und, abhängig von Knieschmerzen und Lust, auch am So.

Jemand von Euch dann auch dort anzutreffen?


MfG

Walde


----------



## dangerousD (6. Oktober 2005)

@schwanda

Bitte, schwanda! 

@zerg

Drei Kettenblätter sind ja an einem Tourenrad wie dem meinen auch gut aufgehoben  Wenn du genau hinschaust, erkennst Du auch die Clickies  

@walde aka uphill-chiller 

Hätte auch Bock auf Wildbad... wann wolltest Du Samstag hin? Allein fahre ich nicht, aber wenn Du da bist, können wir endlich mal wieder z'sammen fahren, gell?! Sonst noch jemand dabei?! Habe ja immer noch einen Platz frei, fahre von Herrenberg aus (nur, um Euch mal eine Richtung vorzugeben  )

@steppi

Schickes Baby haste da!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Oktober 2005)

@Bmais
Geplant ist der Donnerstag und Freitag. Samstags dann einen halben Tag und dann zurück.


----------



## Kailinger (6. Oktober 2005)

Wetter wird gut, Sa oder So würd ich gern nach WB. Der Bus läuft immer noch nicht, evtl. aber am Sonntag. Deswegen vielleicht eher Sonntag (weil man am Sa Busschrauben kann.... ! 

Bin grad ned so oft im Netz. Ich denk wir telefonieren mal, Koni, oder?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Floater (7. Oktober 2005)

@steppi
nett geworden, obwohl ich schwarze bikes mittlerweile langweilig finde....

hat denn auch jemand lust auf todtnau am sonntag?
wäre evtl. auch in wildbad dabei, aber todtnau hätte klar priorität! würde auch mit dem busle hinfahren...
@kailinger was macht denn dein bus bzw. was macht er nicht mehr? der fxo(der ja sicher gerade mitliest) kann dir vielleicht auch nen brauchbaren tipp geben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Oktober 2005)

@Floater

Schwarz war halt schon dran  
Leider gibts beim Bighit keine richtig guten FArben.
Wenn mal zuviele Kratzer dran sind, kann man ja mal Pulvern.
WAs helleres hätte mir auch gut gefallen.

WAs ist mit Bmais?


----------



## FXO (7. Oktober 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> hat denn auch jemand lust auf todtnau am sonntag?



ichich...


----------



## Backwoods (7. Oktober 2005)

im HDK in sifi ist übrigens wieder verkauf

heute bis 20:00 morgen bis 16:00

hab gerade mein traum snowbord erstanden    head intelligence

gibt wie immer alles für etwa die hälfte


----------



## stinkyrider (7. Oktober 2005)

Hi, mich kenne zwar nur sehr wenige der Sonntagsfahrer, wollte aber trotzdem mal fragen, ob morgen jemand nach Wildbad geht?


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (7. Oktober 2005)

dangerousD
@walde aka uphill-chiller :D

Hätte auch Bock auf Wildbad... wann wolltest Du Samstag hin? Allein fahre ich nicht schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich werd' dann morgen ab ca. 09:30 Uhr in BW sein bzw. oben auf dem Parkplatz eintreffen.
> 
> ...


----------



## sms (7. Oktober 2005)

Aaaaah,
ich blicke hier nimmer durch.   

Kann mir mal jemand in Kürze erläutern, wo ich ab Samstag, also morgen, oder am Sonntag hinkönnte und wer dort ist, bzw. hinfährt..... aaaah


----------



## Koeni (7. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
also ich werd wohl am Wochenende meine Erkältung auskurieren und nicht mehr im Bikepark zu finden sein. Wenn, dann am Sonntag in Wildbad.
Allen, die irgendwo downhillen gehn, wünsch ich viel Spaß.
Und bitte ganz bleiben(ist ja manchmal nicht so einfach  )

Ach übrigens Walde, wenn ich dich's nächste Mal seh, dann hau ich dir auf's Maul  . Warum? Weil ich gerade in deiner Galerie schon wieder nen neuen Hobel entdeckt hab. Du fieser Typ du.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (7. Oktober 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> also ich werd wohl am Wochenende meine Erkältung auskurieren und nicht mehr im Bikepark zu finden sein. Wenn, dann am Sonntag in Wildbad.
> Allen, die irgendwo downhillen gehn, wünsch ich viel Spaß.
> Und bitte ganz bleiben(ist ja manchmal nicht so einfach  )
> ...



Hi,

dann kurier die Erkältung mal ordentlich aus, damit Du bis So fit bist. 

Eventuell bin ich am So wieder in BW, dann kannste mir gleich eine auf's Maul hauen. Werde aber dann sicherlich nur mit dem Fullface dort rumlaufen.
Aber ich brauchte ja die letzten Monate ein leichtes Bike für Touren und Trails und da ich so eines bisher nicht hatte... Aber das verstehst Du ja sicherlich. 


MfG

Walde


----------



## Kailinger (7. Oktober 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> @kailinger was macht denn dein bus bzw. was macht er nicht mehr? der fxo(der ja sicher gerade mitliest) kann dir vielleicht auch nen brauchbaren tipp geben...



Naja, mit nem kleinen Tipp wär es nicht getan gewesen....  
Kurzfassung: Zahnriemenriss, Ventile und Nockenwelle krum, sprich Motorschaden. Was folgte war eine OP am offenen Herzen mit einfachsten Mitteln bei mir im Keller. Hab ihn eben nach 6 Wochen wieder zum Leben erweckt, wenn alles klappt fährt er morgen abend wieder, muss nur noch den Rest anschliesen, Kühlwasser nachfüllen, Keiliriemen auflegen.

Sonntag WB mit Bus heisst die die Devise!   

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (7. Oktober 2005)

@walde

Hmmmm... bin doch erst am Sonntag in Wildbad, morgen ist Tourenfahren im Schönbuch angesagt. Lasse mir die wichtigsten und spaßigsten Trails zeigen. Sonntag will ich dann aber def. DH fahren, bin schon mit Kai verabredet. Und der Koni kommt sicher auch mit  Gell, Studi in spe?!

@stinkyrider

Mensch Markus, dass es Dich auch noch gibt! Komm' doch Sonntag mit nach Wildbad, wird sicher lustig. Wenn dann auch noch der Floater und der FXO am Start sind (und den Schwanda mitschleifen), wird es eine große Runde!


----------



## boerni (8. Oktober 2005)

hi hi 
wenn ich das richtig verfolgt hab sind wohl ein paar morgen in wildbad. ich werd dann auch am start sein. ich muss raus war die ganze woche im haus eingesperrt. haben in der ganzen wohnung laminat verlegt. also bis morgen


----------



## sms (8. Oktober 2005)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> hi hi
> wenn ich das richtig verfolgt hab sind wohl ein paar morgen in wildbad. ich werd dann auch am start sein. ich muss raus war die ganze woche im haus eingesperrt. haben in der ganzen wohnung laminat verlegt. also bis morgen


Jo, bis Wildbad


----------



## Koeni (8. Oktober 2005)

Hört sich ja alles ganz gut an, was Ihr da vorhabt, aber morgen wird's bei mir nix.


----------



## boerni (8. Oktober 2005)

also am dienstag um 17h ist es soweit. bei stoke läuft der kob aus todtnau. also einschalten.
komme morgen doch nicht nach wildbad gehe morgen mit robert nach todtnau also wer bock hat melden.


----------



## sms (8. Oktober 2005)

So, ich habe nun umgeplant, werde Todtnau dem Wildbadergeschredder vorziehen.

Ich hätte zweck Spritkostenhalbierung noch einen Platz im Auto frei,
wer Lust hat (z.b. Torte, Floater etc.) sollte sich bis spätestens morgen 7:20h hier oder bei mir auf dem Handy gemeldet haben.

PS. Schadeeee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (10. Oktober 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich habe nun umgeplant, werde Todtnau dem Wildbadergeschredder vorziehen.
> 
> Ich hätte zweck Spritkostenhalbierung noch einen Platz im Auto frei,
> wer Lust hat (z.b. Torte, Floater etc.) sollte sich bis spätestens morgen 7:20h hier oder bei mir auf dem Handy gemeldet haben.
> ...


Also bei uns am alle überlebt....
war sehr lustig in Todtnau.
Nur 1 Schaltwerk kaputt, und es ist nichtmal meins, sondern das vom Björn (vielleicht sind Konas einfach Schaltwerkkiller).  
2 Plattfüsse
1 Floaters gerissene Gabel


----------



## naiko (10. Oktober 2005)

mhm, jemand von den sonntagsfahrern morgen in wildbad ?? 

wie schauts mit dem Mittwoch aus ??


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Oktober 2005)

Irgendwie muss ich arbeiten


----------



## Floater (10. Oktober 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie muss ich arbeiten





na, dann bin ich ja beruhigt, daß du auch mal arbeiten musst!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Oktober 2005)

Dafür hab ich Donnerstag und Freitag frei  

Bmais lässt grüßen


----------



## zerg10 (10. Oktober 2005)

Und ich hab' schon die Kettenpeitsche u. den Zahnkranzabzieher für Dich im Rucksack.


----------



## sms (10. Oktober 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür hab ich Donnerstag und Freitag frei
> 
> Bmais lässt grüßen


Na warte, wenn ich euch zu fassen kriege ...


----------



## zerg10 (10. Oktober 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Na warte, wenn ich zu fassen kriege ...



Will ja sonst keiner mit


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Oktober 2005)

Da musst Du Dich ranhalten


----------



## Backwoods (10. Oktober 2005)

So,

war gestern seit langer zeit mal wieder im wald unterwegs. hab 2 mädels mitgenommen, damit ich nicht auf dumme gedanken komm.  

richtig zupacken kann ich noch nicht. macht sich steil bergauf und vorallem bergab bemerkbar. für botnang trail und die obere hälfte des kb trails hats aber gereicht - halt slowly.

der anfang des botnang trails ist total mit ästen zugelegt, da muss man wohl mal die säge mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (11. Oktober 2005)

Dass Ihr alten Säcke immer so viel Zeit habt und nach B-Mais fahren könnt 

Ich persönlich fahre heute direkt nach der Arbeit mal in Rottenburg vorbei und fliege über die dortigen Dirts. Hoffentlich nicht auf's Gesicht  Habe mir die Strecke gestern mal angeschaut, macht einen guten Eindruck (ist aber immer noch ausbaufähig) und ist vor allem für jedermann/-frau fahrbar. Irgendwie haben die geschafft umzusetzen, was wir in BB vorhatten...  
Ein Gespräch mit dem Kai von www.dust-bikes.de hatte folgendes Ergebnis: ab nächstem Jahr werden noch Northshores gezimmert, es gibt eine MotoX-Rampe als variablen Absprung und und und... da geht also noch einiges!

Apropos "einiges geht": das kann ich nach meiner Erfahrung vom Samstag auch vom Schönbuch sagen! Bin 5 Stunden durch den Wald geheizt und war danach zwar ziemlich fertig, hatte aber zu tun, das Grinsen wieder aus dem gesicht zu bekommen. Ziemlich viele Singletrails, mit Wurzeln, Steinen oder einfach nur schnell - schöne Mischung, auch einige gebaute Sachen. Ach ja, das Nicolai fährt sich richtig gut  
Steht jetzt allerdings total eingesaut im Keller, weil ich Sonntag noch in Wildbad war und keine Zeit zum Putzen hatte  
Wildbad war auch mal wieder schön, danke noch mal an Kai und Walde und Walde's Homie (hieß der Mann Volker? - mein Namensgedächtnis läßt zu wünschen übrig). War echt lustig, wir wiederholen das bei Gelegenheit!!!  *Z.B. übernächstes Wochenende!*


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Oktober 2005)

Wer hat schon Zeit Ausser Koni evtl.  

Ich muss Urlaub machen dafür. MAch ich be dem Wetter aber gerne.


----------



## zerg10 (11. Oktober 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Dass Ihr alten Säcke immer so viel Zeit habt und nach B-Mais fahren könnt
> 
> Apropos "einiges geht": das kann ich nach meiner Erfahrung vom Samstag auch vom Schönbuch sagen! Bin 5 Stunden durch den Wald geheizt und war danach zwar ziemlich fertig, hatte aber zu tun, das Grinsen wieder aus dem gesicht zu bekommen. Ziemlich viele Singletrails, mit Wurzeln, Steinen oder einfach nur schnell - schöne Mischung, auch einige gebaute Sachen. Ach ja, das Nicolai fährt sich richtig gut
> Steht jetzt allerdings total eingesaut im Keller, weil ich Sonntag noch in Wildbad war und keine Zeit zum Putzen hatte
> Wildbad war auch mal wieder schön, danke noch mal an Kai und Walde und Walde's Homie (hieß der Mann Volker? - mein Namensgedächtnis läßt zu wünschen übrig). War echt lustig, wir wiederholen das bei Gelegenheit!!!  *Z.B. übernächstes Wochenende!*



Möchtest bei mir anfangen ?   

Aber die Touren im Schönbuch können wir ja mal Sonntags fahren ...


----------



## Kailinger (11. Oktober 2005)

@DD:

Tobias, oder?

Du kriegst noch nen Euro von mir!

Was ist am WE wenns Wetter so bleibt?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Oktober 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Möchtest bei mir anfangen ?  ...


 
Das will ich doch schon  


Guck ich vorhin in meine Bremse und sehe : Belag fast nix mehr da > Anruf beim KAiser > Beläge hat er > Abend essen > losfahren 19:15 > Stau > Ankunft Kaiser 19:35 >> Nur offen bis 19:00 Uhr >>
Jetzt muss ich da morgen nochmal hin.


----------



## driver79 (11. Oktober 2005)

@zerg/Steppenwolf-RM

wenn ich das richtig deute, wollt ihr am we,bzw. donnerstag und freitag nach b-mais?!
würde gern mitkommen, kann mir aber nicht frei nehmen.


----------



## zerg10 (11. Oktober 2005)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg/Steppenwolf-RM
> 
> wenn ich das richtig deute, wollt ihr am we,bzw. donnerstag und freitag nach b-mais?!
> würde gern mitkommen, kann mir aber nicht frei nehmen.



Schade, zu dritt oder zu viert wäre es bestimmt lustiger geworden. So müssen wir halt fahren bis zum Umfallen ...

@Steppi
Bis gestern hätten wir noch Stellen gehabt, aber jetzt hat unsere "Mutter" einen anderen Laden gekauft u. wir bekommen demnächst 200 neue Kollegen ...


----------



## Koeni (12. Oktober 2005)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> also am dienstag um 17h ist es soweit. bei stoke läuft der kob aus todtnau. also einschalten.



War nicht daheim, wie war's denn?


Hat jemand morgen Zeit nach Wildbad zu fahren? Muss das schöne Wetter und die letzten freien Tage nutzen


----------



## naiko (12. Oktober 2005)

heute war es genial vom wetter her !!!
ich kann leider erst wieder so am Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (12. Oktober 2005)

@kai
Dieses WE sieht es eng aus mit der Zeit... könnte erst Sonntag nachmittag, so ab vier. Evtl. mal wieder MG, oder ich tue was für die Kondition und gehe noch mal in den Wald... da war ich heute auch noch mal, und es macht immer noch Spaß 
Die Strecke in Rottenburg ist eigentlich auch nicht schlecht, bedarf noch einiger kleiner Änderungen bzw. Nachbesserungen was die Absprünge und die Landungen angeht. Ist aber im Großen und Ganzen schon gut fahr- bzw. fliegbar  

Ach ja, das folgende WE hätte ich dann wieder Zeit... mein Plan wäre ein Tag Todtnau und ein Tag Wildbad, von Herrenberg aus ist es relativ kurz zu beiden Parks


----------



## Koeni (13. Oktober 2005)

Guten Morgen,
also ich fahr jetzt heute auch nur am Nachmittag in Wildbad. Fallls ein Student oder Schüler noch zustoßen will, ich hab's Handy dabei


----------



## Onkel R (13. Oktober 2005)

Hallo leute bin wieder im lande und würde morgen abend mit FXo nach bozen fahren jugendherbege koschdet 19 euro /nacht + liftkarte hat da noch jemand bock? bei interesse bitte PM! Gruss
Und nicht vergessen THE GERMAN SPIRIT WILL HEAL THE WORLD  aber leider keine amerikanischen gabeln sorry jörg ;(


----------



## Koeni (13. Oktober 2005)

Herzlich Wilkommen zurück


----------



## Myrkskog (14. Oktober 2005)

ich heiß doch net Volker


----------



## sms (14. Oktober 2005)

Sonntagsfahrer fahren Sonntag in Wildbad kostenlos http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=189456
Wer kommt mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (14. Oktober 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntagsfahrer fahren Sonntag in Wildbad kostenlos



Und deshalb bin ich schon morgen da. Da muß man zwar zahlen, kommt aber auch zum Fahren. Abfahrt ist bei mir um 8:30Uhr  . Einen Platz hätt ich noch frei.


----------



## Kailinger (14. Oktober 2005)

Sonntag würd ich hingehen, Koni, gehst nochmal mit?


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (14. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

also morgen bin ich unten.

Ob dann am So nochmals weiß ich nicht, da ich absolut nicht abschätzen kann, was dann in etwa in BW los sein wird. Vor allem im Bezug auf die Bergbahn.




MfG

Walde


----------



## zerg10 (16. Oktober 2005)

So, hier eine kleine Zusammenfassung von 2 Tagen BMais:

Es war megagenial, geiles Wetter, nette Leute und endlich eine gute Linie durch den oberen Teil des DHs gefunden.
Achso, man kann sich 2 Tage durchaus nur von Lebkuchen ernähren   

Den Saisonauftakt sollten wir unbedingt nächstes Jahr wieder da machen, evtl. mit besserem Wetter.


----------



## dangerousD (16. Oktober 2005)

Mahlzeit Männers!

Ich hoffe, alle haben dieses WE gut über die Bühne gebracht... ich persönlich bin nur heute nachmittag zum Fahren gekommen, war noch mal in Rottenburg auf der neuen Strecke. Macht echt Spaß, der Holk kann's bezeugen  

So, und weil das nächste WE schon vor der Tür steht, möchte ich hiermit den Arbeitskreis WoEnd-Planung ins Leben rufen   *Und hier kommt mein Plan: Samstag ganztags Todtnau, Sonntag nachmittag nach Wildbad.* Oder umgekehrt   Wer hätte Lust? Und vor allem Zeit?!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Oktober 2005)

@Danger 

Du alte Pfeife hättest ja mal was sagen können wegen heute NAchmittag  

Da sich mein Schaltwerk von selbst zerteilt hat, muss ich erst was bestellen.
Wenn es kommen sollte und die anderen Bedingen nicht dagegen sprechen bin ich Samstag mit dabei. Also Todtnau.


----------



## FXO (17. Oktober 2005)

Wir sind dann auch wieder aus Bozen zurück, bis auf blaue Flecken und -Bremsscheiben sogar relativ unbeschadet. War ein spassiger trip, 5h Fahrt, Übernachtung in einem Gästezimmer für 20 p.P..
Zum Fahren ist es schon eher anspruchsvoll und technisch, teilweise ziemlich steil und permanent übel steinig, macht aber spätestens nach der zweiten Abfahrt enorm Spass. Wichtig sind halt regelmässige Bremsenkühlungs- und Handentkrampfungspausen, eine Abfahrt dauert mindestens 30 min.
Der Trip muss also definitiv wiederholt werden, schätzungsweise aber eben erst nächstes Jahr.

Gruß, FX


----------



## dangerousD (17. Oktober 2005)

@steppi

Sorry, hab'sch vergessen   Weißt ja, das Alter  Beim nächsten Mal dann! Und wegen Todtnau: ist notiert... falls sich sonst niemand findet, machen wir halt eine Fahrgemeinschaft!


----------



## sms (17. Oktober 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @steppi
> 
> Sorry, hab'sch vergessen   Weißt ja, das Alter  Beim nächsten Mal dann! Und wegen Todtnau: ist notiert... falls sich sonst niemand findet, machen wir halt eine Fahrgemeinschaft!


Ich muss mal gucken, wegen Samstag Todtnau, ich sag dann bescheid.


----------



## naiko (17. Oktober 2005)

Ist einer von Euch morgen oder übermorgen in Todtnau anzutreffen ???
Oder hat Lust sich nach KA zu begeben, und dann mit mir runterzufahren ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (17. Oktober 2005)

Ich werd bei gutem Wetter wohl am Samstag in Wildbad sein.


----------



## dangerousD (17. Oktober 2005)

@koni

Och menno, dann komm' doch lieber Sonntag mit nach Wildbad. Dann sehen wir uns noch mal, bevor das Jahr um ist  Oder willst Du an beiden Tagen gehen?


----------



## Koeni (17. Oktober 2005)

Samstag sind halt nicht so viele Rentner und Wanderer unterwegs. An beiden Tagen geh ich auf keinen Fall. Geht ihr doch am Sonntag nach Todtnau  . Mir ist das zu teuer. Ich muss mein Auto reparieren lassen und zum TÜV muss ich auch noch diesen Monat


----------



## FXO (17. Oktober 2005)

Wer hätte denn in den nächsten 2 tagen mal lust nach heubach zu fahren??


----------



## boerni (17. Oktober 2005)

hi hi
also der robert und ich fahren am mittwoch nach todtnau. wer mitkommen will soll sich melden. bis denne.


björn


----------



## naiko (18. Oktober 2005)

*meld*

wie fahrt ihr denn ?? über karlsruhe ? oder mittendurch ?

sehr schön seit heute morgen ist auch kein Regen mehr angesagt


----------



## sms (18. Oktober 2005)

naiko schrieb:
			
		

> *meld*
> 
> wie fahrt ihr denn ?? über karlsruhe ? oder mittendurch ?
> 
> sehr schön seit heute morgen ist auch kein Regen mehr angesagt


Alle die ich aus Stuttgart kenne, fahren mittendurch.
(ist ja auch kürzer    )


----------



## Floater (18. Oktober 2005)

hallo mal wieder!
hätte heute einer spontan lust rad ztu fahren?
zergs hometrails, andere bmx bahn oder städtchen wäre mir genehm!
und morgen nightride ohne frostbeulen


----------



## mantra (18. Oktober 2005)

@naiko: Wir fahren A81 Richtung Singen bis Donaueschingen und dann Budesstraße weiter. An Karlsruhe kommen wir nicht vorbei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stinkyrider (18. Oktober 2005)

@boerni ich hätt bock, wenn sich fahrtechnisch was ergeben würde. fahrt ihr zu zweit? kommt noch jemand mit? und denk an die ersatzteile *g* nicht wie beim letzten mal. hast noch die möglichkeit nen al gooey gl... aufzutreiben? bist beim kaiser?


----------



## Koeni (18. Oktober 2005)

...und wer fährt am Samstag mit mir nach Wildbad??


----------



## naiko (18. Oktober 2005)

ok wann wollt ihr denn morgen dort sein ?? 

welcher Bikepark ist denn noch zu empfehlen zum beispiel für freitag und samstag? 
also donnerstags abends los, bis samstag abends ??


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Oktober 2005)

@naiko

Ich war mit zerg letzte Woche 2 Tage in Bmais.
Strecken sind top, im Moment trocken und der neue FR macht echt Laune.
Der Biker X ist zum HAndschonen auch sehr geeignet. Sind halt 380km.
Wenns Wetter hält,  , ne Fahrt wert.


----------



## Koeni (18. Oktober 2005)

Lest Euch mal den Beitrag von Uwe Buchholz im "Termine 2006" Thread im DDD-Bereich durch. Das hört sich so an, als ob B-mais den Dh "abbaut". Oder soll das nur heissen, dass es keine zusätzliche Strecke gibt?


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (18. Oktober 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> ...und wer fährt am Samstag mit mir nach Wildbad??



Ach Koni, komm' doch am So nach BW.

Einige hier aus der Gegend sind, bei entsprechendem Wetter, dann auch dort.

Vielleicht läuft's dann wieder so gut, wie letztes Mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (18. Oktober 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Lest Euch mal den Beitrag von Uwe Buchholz im "Termine 2006" Thread im DDD-Bereich durch. Das hört sich so an, als ob B-mais den Dh "abbaut". Oder soll das nur heissen, dass es keine zusätzliche Strecke gibt?



Also der Diddie Schneider hat das Gegenteil behauptet, der meinte nämlich, dass BMais zwei neue Strecken bekommen soll. Zusätzlich zu dem bereits bestehenden Freeride-DH. 

@Floater
Und, wie hat Dir "meine" Dirtanlage gefallen ? Meine Spione berichten mir nämlich alles ...


----------



## boerni (18. Oktober 2005)

@ maggusch
guck mal in dein pm- fach


----------



## driver79 (18. Oktober 2005)

@ koni

wäre evtl. dabei. kann aber erst am freitag 100%ig zusagen. muß vielleicht nem kumpel beim umzug helfen. 


und dann bräuchte ich noch nen schaltwerk (und nen reifen).


----------



## Koeni (18. Oktober 2005)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> @ maggusch
> guck mal in dein pm- fach


  

@Walde
Hmm, wollt schon am Samstag eigentlich. Mal sehn...


----------



## dangerousD (18. Oktober 2005)

@koni

Hey, ist ja super, daß Du nun doch erst Sonntag nach Wildbad fährst   Dann sehen wir uns ja auf jeden Fall!  



@all

Meine persönliche Nightride-Saison ist seit heute offiziell eröffnet! Und wie es sich gehört, habe ich gleich mit einem kräftigen Schlammbad begonnen. Irgendwie war die Erdanziehung plötzlich recht stark und ich lag rücklings im Schlammloch   Geht doch nix über eine Moorpackung  Na jedenfalls sind die Singletrails hier im Schönbuch auch bei Dunkelheit lustig


----------



## Koeni (18. Oktober 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @koni
> 
> Hey, ist ja super, daß Du nun doch erst Sonntag nach Wildbad fährst   Dann sehen wir uns ja auf jeden Fall!



aber ich muss doch am montag morgen früh raus und fit sein für die Vorlesung in "Allgemeiner und anorganischer Experimentalchemie"


----------



## Floater (18. Oktober 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich muss doch am montag morgen früh raus und fit sein für die Vorlesung in "Allgemeiner und anorganischer Experimentalchemie"




haha, der koni muß sich in vorlesungen langweilen!
tja, vorbei sind die schülerzeiten!


----------



## dangerousD (18. Oktober 2005)

Aaahh... der Erstsemester-Eifer. Hält ungefähr bis zur dritten Woche  Was heißt überhaupt früh? Ich stehe Montag um fünf auf (morgens), das mußt Du erst mal toppen. Und will trotzdem Sonntag nach Wildbad. Pfff... Studenten!!!


----------



## Floater (18. Oktober 2005)

...auch der koni wird noch merken, daß man nicht in vorlesungen geht  

@danger:
wie weit ist denn dein neues revier von der illerstraße in münster weg?
wir wollen ja morgen die nachtreit saison einläuten. das wird dann wohl an der solitude erfolgen...
aber irgendwann wird solitude ja langweilig!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Oktober 2005)

@Floater

 Du warst aber aktiv heute NAcht. 5 Posts innerhalb kürzester Zeit.

@Bmais
Hört sich echt an, als ob die DH Strecke weichen muss. Den Sinn verstehe ich aber nicht. Das ist voll das Geröllfeld da brauchen die viel Schnee um da ne Decke von 40cm drauf zu bekommen. 
Schade wäre es definitiv. Jetzt wo das Rad und ich mit der Strecke harmonieren.
Wenigstens war ich nochmal dort. Bin mal gespannt was dann gebaut wird.
Muss ja was gescheites werden. Sonst verliert Bmais seinen Ruf.
Was ich allerdings komisch finde, das dort eine Absage zum Rennen kam.
Das hätte doch dann auf der neuen Strecke sein können 
Und das ist ja nicht gleich im April oder MAi. 

Ich nix verstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (19. Oktober 2005)

@dangerousD

Halst's Maul  

@Floater

Du auch


@dangerousD
Da hast du mich um eine 3/4h unterboten, aber ich muss auch früh aufstehen.
Ich wollte euch ja auch nur mal an meinen gar sehr interessant klingenden Vorlesungsthemen teilhaben lassen. Das wird ganz schön hart...


----------



## dangerousD (19. Oktober 2005)

@koni

Nu' hab Dich mal nicht so, SISSI. Immerhin *wolltest* Du studieren. Jetzt nimm es wie ein Mann  Und ja, es klingt verdammt interessant. GÄÄÄHHHNNN!   Hiermit gebe ich das Wort an Jörg weiter...


----------



## Floater (19. Oktober 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @koni
> 
> Nu' hab Dich mal nicht so, SISSI. Immerhin *wolltest* Du studieren. Jetzt nimm es wie ein Mann  Und ja, es klingt verdammt interessant. GÄÄÄHHHNNN!   Hiermit gebe ich das Wort an Jörg weiter...



...wollte studieren oder wollte nicht arbeiten...das ist hier die frage!
aber genies es, solange es nix kostet!


----------



## Koeni (19. Oktober 2005)

Jetzt tut mal net so ihr Doofiane  . Ich hab schon 4Jahre Arbeiten hinter mir und im Gegensatz zu manch anderem Studiengang ist die Woche ganz schön knackig. Nix mit rumloosen den ganzen Tag.


@Wildbad
Ich mach das jetzt einfach mal vom Wetter abhängig, an welchem Tag ich geh'.Sind ja an beiden Tagen Leute da, mit dnen man fahren kann. Wenn schlechtes Wetter ist, dann mach ich irgendwelchen idoor-sport. Weil ich ja ne Sissi bin


----------



## sms (20. Oktober 2005)

Wer fährt jetzt Samstag nach Todtnau?


----------



## zerg10 (20. Oktober 2005)

@koni, floater u. alle, die es interessiert
Am Freitag um 18:30Uhr ist im Jugendhaus im Stuttgarter Westen ein Punkrock-Konzert. 2 Vorgruppen u. als Headliner "Werters Schlechte". Geht da einer von Euch hin u. hilft mir nachher meine Brille zu suchen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Oktober 2005)

@Schwan

Kann es im Moment noch nicht sagen.
Mein Schaltwerk ist noch nicht gekommen.
Ansonsten sieht das Wetter ja ganz gut aus.
Wenn das Fully nixé fährt, dann evtl. HT auf´m Bikercross  
Meine Hände werden es mir danken. Mit schmerzen


----------



## Koeni (20. Oktober 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Geht da einer von Euch hin u. hilft mir nachher meine Brille zu suchen



 
Nee, ich geh da net hin, aber zum Geburtstag schenk ich dir vielleicht so'n Gummiband für deine Brille. Sind bestimmt nicht alle Punker so zahm wie letztes Mal


----------



## dangerousD (20. Oktober 2005)

@koni
Nu können wir das Studienkriegsbeil wieder begraben...   vielleicht kommt ab und an mal noch eine Anmerkung, so als running gag  

@all (und natürlich auch Klein-Schwanda  )
Ich will Samstag auf jeden Fall nach Todtnau, die Wetteraussichten passen ja eigentlich. Und notfalls kommt die in Frankreich bewährte Regenbuchse zum Einsatz...  Mike's Schaltwerk ist auch da, dann stehen die Chancen ja gar nicht schlecht.

Wäre außer Mike und Simon noch jemand dabei? Je mehr, je lustiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (20. Oktober 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> ... Klein-Schwanda  )...


ich bin nicht klein


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Oktober 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @........ Wetteraussichten passen ja eigentlich.


 
  Naja, ist halt eine Frage der Interpretation


----------



## Koeni (21. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
also, wenn ich im Park bin, dann morgen und dann Wildbad. Todtnau is mir zu teuer, auch wenn ich eigentlich Bock hätte...
Keiner von der Meute Bock mitzukommen?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (21. Oktober 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

wir werden morgen ab ca. 12.00 h am RKV die Startrampe um ca. 1,5 m erhöhen. Wer Lust hat mitzumachen ist herzlich willkommen und kann sich bei uns unter der 07031 / 666666 und die sieben melden (ist dann auf's Handy umgeleitet).

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Oktober 2005)

@ra.

MAcht Ihr die Anfahrt dann auch flacher?
DAs Fundament für hinten, steht noch hier auf Arbeit. Wäre sicher Sinnvoll das noch zu verbauen. Dann schwingt hinten auch nix mehr.
Viel Spaß beim bauen


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (21. Oktober 2005)

@steppi: schau doch bitte noch mal ob das Fundament tatsächlich noch bei Euch steht, der Jörg hat nämlich das letzte Mal eins mitgebracht und des steht jetzt auf der Wiese vom RKV.

Er hat allerdings cleverer Weise auch die überstehenden Balken abgesägt wo das Fundament drunter sollte, gell Jörg!!!!   



Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Oktober 2005)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> @steppi: schau doch bitte noch mal ob das Fundament tatsächlich noch bei Euch steht, der Jörg hat nämlich das letzte Mal eins mitgebracht und des steht jetzt auf der Wiese vom RKV.
> 
> Er hat allerdings cleverer Weise auch die überstehenden Balken abgesägt wo das Fundament drunter sollte, gell Jörg!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Oh, dachte, das es noch hier sei. Hab nicht nochmal nachgesehen.

@Floater

Hoffentlich kannste mit der Last leben  

Du warst doch beim graben dabei


----------



## Floater (21. Oktober 2005)

...ich war mir so was von sicher, daß die balken ab sollten...naja, viele baumeister verderben die rampe. irgendwann war auf jeden fall im gespräch mit irgendjemanden geklärt, daß die balken ab sollen....(wie an die dinger das EINE fundament ´hinsollte  )
der mike scheint ja immer schlaftrunken auf arbeit aufzulaufen: das fundament am blauen container ist schon in bb!
wenn ich morgen zeit hab meld ich mich!


@all: hat wer nen gabelkarton rumstehen??????


----------



## FXO (21. Oktober 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> @all: hat wer nen gabelkarton rumstehen??????



ja, ich...ich bezweifel aber dass da deine x-vert reinpasst...


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (21. Oktober 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> also, wenn ich im Park bin, dann morgen und dann Wildbad. Todtnau is mir zu teuer, auch wenn ich eigentlich Bock hätte...
> Keiner von der Meute Bock mitzukommen?



Hi,

na gut, bin dann morgen auch dort.   
Und wohl noch einige weitere hier aus der Gegend. 


MfG

Walde


----------



## Koeni (21. Oktober 2005)

@Walde
Sehr gut. Ich bin so ab 10 auch da(Chris und ich fahren zusammen).Der Kai kommt vielleicht auch noch. Wenns Wetter Mist ist, bleib ich aber daheim


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (21. Oktober 2005)

http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7002&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=31598&fdate=20051022


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Oktober 2005)

@Floater

Kannst Du morgen den Shifter mitbringen? DAnke.


----------



## dangerousD (21. Oktober 2005)

@all

In Anbetracht der Tatsache, daß morgen so viele von uns nach BWB gehen, habe ich mich umentschieden und bin so ca. ab eins vor Ort. Dann sollte auch der Kai wach sein  , und der Simon kommt auch. So kann ich die meisten von Euch noch in dieser Saison mal wieder auf dem Bike sehen! Sonntag geht es dann nach Todtnau. Höchstwahrscheinlich mit Björn und Robert.

Ach ja, sollte das Wetter schlecht werden, gehe ich nach BB und helfe mit Bauen. Zumindest ist der gute Wille da, wie Ihr seht... sorry Holk, aber bei gutem Wetter will ich noch mal die Parks rocken. 

@steppi

Ich fahr jetzt los


----------



## Floater (21. Oktober 2005)

@holk könnte man auch früher anfangen, wollte morgen auch noch ein töurchen fahren....
oder ich hau halt früher ab

ganz nebenbei bemerkt ich bin immer noch dafür den ersten sprung GRUNDLEGEND anders zu shapen und dann passt die rampe auch...
frei nach MBUK:
...if you only run one gear build your jumps to suit that gear...


----------



## Floater (21. Oktober 2005)

...mal wieder ein etwas anderer hinweis auf unser halloween alleycat!
und nochmals: wenn man nicht gewinnen will kann durchaus jeder der sonntagsfahrer mitmachen(allerdings schon aufm HT nicht fully!)!!!!
wäre mir als titelverteidiger   eine ehre euch zahlreich an den start gehen zu sehen!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (22. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Jörg, 

Thomas ist ab 11.00 h am RKV. Ich bin noch unterwegs und geh dann heute nachmittag hin. 
Ruf mich einfach an wenn Du noch Fragen hast. 

Bis später
ra.



			
				Floater schrieb:
			
		

> @holk könnte man auch früher anfangen, wollte morgen auch noch ein töurchen fahren....
> oder ich hau halt früher ab
> 
> ganz nebenbei bemerkt ich bin immer noch dafür den ersten sprung GRUNDLEGEND anders zu shapen und dann passt die rampe auch...
> ...


----------



## Backwoods (22. Oktober 2005)

@all BIG HITter
(und solche die's werden wollen. kommt ja in letzter zeit öfter vor  )

wenn jemand mal ein schaltauge fürs big hit braucht: 

ich hab mein altes, leicht verbogenes, aber noch ganz gut funktionsfähiges im keller als ersatzteil liegen! es überspringt halt einen gang oder so.

ausserdem hat der sportivo in sifi jetzt noch 4 stk (19,90) auf lager. gabs nähmlich nur im 5er pack


----------



## sms (22. Oktober 2005)

@all Wildbader:
War ein lustiger Tag heute.

@Kai
Mann, als ich hinter dir hergefahren bin, hab ich unheimlich Hunger gekriegt...... dein Bus stinkt wie eine ganze Pommesbude...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Oktober 2005)

@BAckwoods 

Danke für die Info.
PAck Dein Schaltauge immer ein wenn Du in den PArk gehst.
Dort gibt es keine für Big hits

@all
So war heute mit Floater in WB am Biker Cross.
Per HT halt. DAs Teil ist ziemlich am Sack. Also der Cross  
MAl sehen was da nächstes JAhr gemacht wird. Ansonsten kann man da nur noch mit Switch hin.
DAnk Floater hab ich nun auch nen Shifter für mein 105er. HAb den vorhin noch ran gebastelt und scheint zu gehen. DAnke Jörg  

So muss noch schnell meine Sachen packen. Nicht das ich morgen die Schützer,wie heute, vergesse.


----------



## Koeni (22. Oktober 2005)

Ja, war doch ganz nett heute  . Riesen Meute, viele Abflüge und das eine oder andere geschrottete Teil  .
Irgendwie spür ich's diesmal schon ziemlich in den Beinen.

Viel Spaß morgen in Todtnau. Wetter scheint ja net so der Hit zu werden(Mike, noch kannst du absagen  )


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (23. Oktober 2005)

Hallole zusammen, 

während Ihr die Trails gerockt habt, haben wir (Thomas, David und noch ein Kumpel von ihm)  die Rampe um ca. 1,5 m erhöht. 
Bis auf ein Geländer, und das braucht man jetzt auch, simmer fertig. 

Zum Testen war leider noch keine Zeit, aber das folgt. 

Bis bald
ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Oktober 2005)

Todtnau war very  

HAb nun auch meine Regenphobie überwunden.
HAt zwar ab und an geregnet, war aber echt gut zu fahren.
Hätte gedacht, das es schmierig wäre, war´s aber net.  
Klar wenn es länger geregnet hätte, wäre es auch blöd gewesen aber so war es ne Gute Abwechslung.Wenigstens konnte man sich umziehen ohne NAss zu werden.


----------



## Floater (24. Oktober 2005)

...da ich in wildbad trotz des rübenackers wieder auf den bsx geschmack gekommen bin wollte ich mal in die runde fragen, ob jemand demnächst mal lust hätte nach heidenheim zu fahren(lift wird zwar nicht laufen, aber dafür kein rübenacker und für (d)umme; und sektionsweise kann man ja schon öfters hochschieben....)
desweiteren würd ich mal wieder nen nightride vorschlagen...mittwoch?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (24. Oktober 2005)

Hallo, 

hier mal ein Bild der neuen Rampe.



Grüsse ra


...........klappt irgendwie net, schaut einfach bei mir in die Gallerie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Oktober 2005)

Schaut gut aus. Ist die jetzt auch flacher geworden?

Also die Abfahrt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Oktober 2005)

@Floater

Interesse schon. Aber ich muss mal zu Hause bleiben. Die letzten Wochen hatten es in sich. Sonst Streikt bei mir zu HAuse noch jemand  
Muss ja nicht sein.
ÁAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAber sollte ich Zeit haben, komm ich mit.


----------



## boerni (24. Oktober 2005)

so komme gerade vom arzt und der hat einen rippenbruch diagnostiziert. war auch wohl nicht mein erster, wie man auf dem bild eindrucksvoll erkennen konnte. auf jeden fall darf ich 10 tage keinen sport treiben was bedeutet, dass ich wohl zum saisonabschluss nicht dabei sein kann. 

euch also viel spass

björn


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (24. Oktober 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut gut aus. Ist die jetzt auch flacher geworden?
> 
> Also die Abfahrt




net wirklich flacher, aber die Kante oben ist jetzt abgerundet. 

geht ganz gut, habs aber erst 2 / 3 mal getestet. 

ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Oktober 2005)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> so komme gerade vom arzt und der hat einen rippenbruch diagnostiziert. war auch wohl nicht mein erster, wie man auf dem bild eindrucksvoll erkennen konnte. auf jeden fall darf ich 10 tage keinen sport treiben was bedeutet, dass ich wohl zum saisonabschluss nicht dabei sein kann.
> 
> euch also viel spass
> 
> björn


 
  Dann Gute Besserung.
Nicht das Du an der Stelle schon öfters einen Rippenbruch hattest. Ist ja Deine "Stelle". Wieviele denn? Ich weis, blöde Frage.


----------



## Koeni (24. Oktober 2005)

@ra
Oh, das war sicher zuemlich stressig, oder? Sieht jetzt richtig groß aus und vorallem lohnt sich jetzt der Drop an der Seite  .

@boerni
gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (24. Oktober 2005)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> so komme gerade vom arzt und der hat einen rippenbruch diagnostiziert. war auch wohl nicht mein erster, wie man auf dem bild eindrucksvoll erkennen konnte. auf jeden fall darf ich 10 tage keinen sport treiben was bedeutet, dass ich wohl zum saisonabschluss nicht dabei sein kann.
> 
> euch also viel spass
> 
> björn


#
Gute Besserung....


----------



## boerni (24. Oktober 2005)

danke für die gute besserungs wünsche.
@mike
ist jetzt insgesamt meine dritte diese saison aber momentan die einzige. an der stelle hab ich mir noch nie richtig weh getan. ich hoffe mal, dass nächste saison ein wenig anders verläuft so vom sturz faktor her.


----------



## zerg10 (24. Oktober 2005)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hier mal ein Bild der neuen Rampe.
> 
> ...



@ra.
Von ITler zu ITler   






Sieht recht schwungvoll aus   

@boerni
Gute Besseung ...


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (24. Oktober 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @ra.
> Von ITler zu ITler
> 
> 
> ...



ich bin doch kein IT'ler, ich bin doch nur ein SAP'ler   

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## zerg10 (24. Oktober 2005)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin doch kein IT'ler, ich bin doch nur ein SAP'ler
> 
> Grüsse
> ra.



Noch schlimmer, Edel-ITler


----------



## naiko (24. Oktober 2005)

aeh boerni wie hast denn das gescchafft ??

ich kann auch nicht den saisonabschluß mitmachen, hab mir nämlich den rechten ZeigeFinger gebrochen ! 
Und ich verrat auch nicht wobei!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Oktober 2005)

naiko schrieb:
			
		

> aeh boerni wie hast denn das gescchafft ??
> 
> ich kann auch nicht den saisonabschluß mitmachen, hab mir nämlich den rechten ZeigeFinger gebrochen !
> Und ich verrat auch nicht wobei!


 
DAnn auch Dir mal Gute Besserung.

@all

Werde mit zerg morgen einen kleinen 1-1,5 Std. kurzen Ritt durch den Wald machen.
Unitrail, Krumbach und noch einer. Hab noch keinen NAmen für den.
DAnn zurück und zur Dämmerung wieder an der Uni sein. Abfahrt wohl 17:00 Uhr.


@zerg 
früher kann ich net  
Denk an die Lampe   DAnke


----------



## Koeni (28. Oktober 2005)

Hi there  ,

hat noch jemand Lust mich morgen mittag nach Wildbad zu begleiten?
Hab meinen Tauschrahmen heute bekommen und aufgebaut. 
Würd mich freun, wenn noch wer kommt.

Adios


----------



## Kailinger (28. Oktober 2005)

Bäh, Samstach iss bei mir immer blöd 

Sonntag, Monntag oder Dienstag?

Morgen gegen Abend wär ich mal wieder in MG!

Gruß Kai


----------



## Koeni (28. Oktober 2005)

@Kai
schade, bei mir is morgen fix. Fahr mim Jakob hin...
Sonntag geh ich entweder meine Oma besuchen, oder ich muß lernen.Montag hab ich net frei. Dienstag auch eher keine Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (29. Oktober 2005)

@floater und TDE
hab ich gestern eure Autos an der Stelle stehen sehen?


----------



## tde (29. Oktober 2005)

@schwan: ja, waren wir. Kurze Spontan-Runde mit Beat und Floater. Ich will morgen etwas länger ausrücken, weiß aber noch nicht genau wo. Falls am FK, wärst Du dabei?


----------



## dangerousD (29. Oktober 2005)

Mahlzeit! Bin dieses WE zwar nicht im Ländle, finde aber Jörg's Idee mit Heidenheim gar nicht schlecht. Da mein HT jetzt wieder Dual-tauglich ist (so eine Pike ist eine feine Sache  ), würde ich das auch gern mal testen. Z.B. nächstes WE - sofern das Wetter mitspielt. Wollte ich nur mal in den Raum stellen...


----------



## mantra (29. Oktober 2005)

So, nächste Woche dürfte mein Enduro auch wieder stehen, dann wäre ich auch wieder für "Rund um Stuttgart Saisons" zu haben.

Ähm, brauch zufällig jemand einen BigHit Rahmen?


----------



## boerni (29. Oktober 2005)

hi,
im ddd forum gibt es ein video von mir zum runterladen für den der lust hat


----------



## sms (30. Oktober 2005)

tde schrieb:
			
		

> @schwan: ja, waren wir. Kurze Spontan-Runde mit Beat und Floater. Ich will morgen etwas länger ausrücken, weiß aber noch nicht genau wo. Falls am FK, wärst Du dabei?


Ich werde heute mit einem Kollegen so gegen 13 Uhr ausrücken... ich denke da bist du schon mit deiner Tour fertig....   

Ps.
Habe gestern mit Mike und Michel den untersten großen Double geknackt..... Ihr wisst schon was ich meine    ...
Naja, also ich hab irgendwie 2 Mal die Ladung nicht getroffen, aber das kann euch Mike erzählen.  


Pps.
seit gestern hab ich auch meinen Usernamen ändern lassen, also nicht wundern.


----------



## Koeni (30. Oktober 2005)

Hi Mädels,
also, Wilbad war hammer gestern, so schnell war ich noch nie unten(Tja, was ist jetzt "schnell"?  ).
Mein Rahmen ist auch noch ganz  .

Vielleicht nehm ich mir am Dienstag doch ein bischen Zeit. Was habt Ihr denn alle so vor?
Wildbad würd ich vielleicht machen, aber auch was weniger zeitaufwändiges wär lustig. Vielleicht mal wieder in Hohenhaslach gegen nen Baum fahren, oder eben dahin, wo Ihr gestern gefahren seid.
????


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Oktober 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Mädels,
> also, Wilbad war hammer gestern, so schnell war ich noch nie unten(Tja, was ist jetzt "schnell"?  ).
> Mein Rahmen ist auch noch ganz  .
> 
> ...


Ich kann leider noch nicht richtig zusagen. Es ist noch nicht so raus wofür ich verplant bin   Ansonsten wäre ich für da, wo es "SMS" gehirnschüttert hat.

@Schwan

SMS =


----------



## sms (30. Oktober 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Schwan
> 
> SMS =


guckst du pm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel R (30. Oktober 2005)

heute hat sich aufm trail mein rechter schalthebel in einzelteile zerlegt und ich hab dann nen singlespeedstiky gehabt...geht gut in die beine    hat jmd von euch zufällig einen rumliegen? das japan zeugs taugt halt mal wirklich überhaupt nix...is zum k....!


----------



## zerg10 (31. Oktober 2005)

Tach zusammen,

erstmal sorry an alle, die ich diese WE mal wieder versetzt habe, aber irgendwie hat's zeitlich nie gepasst.

Werde gleich mal zum Sommerrain ausrücken u. mal sehen, wie es sich da fahren lässt bzw. wie weit meine Skills sind   

Achso, für das Sonntagsfahrer-Jahresevent hab' ich schon was geplant. Wird demnächst spruchreif ...


----------



## brumbrum (31. Oktober 2005)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> Ps.
> Habe gestern mit Mike und Michel den untersten großen Double geknackt..... Ihr wisst schon was ich meine    ...
> Naja, also ich hab irgendwie 2 Mal die Ladung nicht getroffen, aber das kann euch Mike erzählen.



Man könnte auch sagen: "Der Typ hat keine Nerven", hehe.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Oktober 2005)

brumbrum schrieb:
			
		

> Man könnte auch sagen: "Der Typ hat keine Nerven", hehe.


Wenigstens hat er es überlebt. Sah ja 2-3 sek. nicht danach aus.
Aber wir kennen das  . Gell SMS.


----------



## Koeni (31. Oktober 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten wäre ich für da, wo es "SMS" gehirnschüttert hat.



ich bin morgen mim Jakob ziemlich sicher so ab halb eins da.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (31. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 

der Thomas und ich werden morgen Nachmittag (so gegen 13.30 h) am RKV hüpfen gehen. Wer Lust hat die neue Rampe mal auszuprobieren ist eingeladen. Bitte kurz Bescheid geben, falls wir uns mal anders entscheiden sollten, damit Ihr net vor dem Tor warten müßt.

Bis morgen 
ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (31. Oktober 2005)

brumbrum schrieb:
			
		

> Man könnte auch sagen: "Der Typ hat keine Nerven", hehe.


Doch hab ich.....


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Oktober 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin morgen mim Jakob ziemlich sicher so ab halb eins da.


Ok dann weis ich Bescheid.


----------



## Koeni (1. November 2005)

Hallo, ich bin's  

Ich hol um 12 den Jakob ab und wir fahren dann rüber. Trotz Mistwetter. Zumindest wenn's nicht jetzt gleich nochmal anfängt vollgas zu regnen.
Wir sehn uns Mike


----------



## sms (1. November 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> ...Zumindest wenn's nicht jetzt gleich nochmal anfängt vollgas zu regnen.
> Wir sehn uns Mike


sollte es nicht:


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. November 2005)

Also hier pisst es. Und das nicht schlecht.

MAl davon abgesehen, wurde ich verplant.
Viel Spaß, falls Ihr gehen solltet.

@sms
Vergiss Dein Radar.


----------



## plusminus (1. November 2005)

@holk: bin heut vorm Training mal kurz am RKV Gelände vorbeigerollt. War um 1430 schon Schluss oder habt ihr erst gar net angefangen zu fahren?


----------



## Floater (1. November 2005)

...wer hat morgen lust auf nachtreiten?


----------



## tde (2. November 2005)

@floater: danke für Deine SMS. Kann leider aber nicht mitkommen, bekomme heute abend Besuch. Viel Spaß euch.


----------



## sms (2. November 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> .....



Hey, Steppi, ich habe grade Mail von Bikemailorder gekriegt, scheint so, als ob die mir ein neues Schaltwerk (X.7) schicken....   

Hast du auch eine Mail bekommen?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. November 2005)

Ich bin schon seit Beginn der Sache hinter denen her.

Wenn ich da nicht Telefon und Mailterror gemacht hätte, hätten die noch nix erledigt.
Jedenfalls habe ich am Montag mal ne böse Mail geschrieben da Hartje (Sramvertrieb) die Teile schon in der 41 KW verschickt hat und bis Montag noch nix hier war. Habe auch mit einer Beschwerde bei Sram Europe gedroht.
Das schlimme ist, dass Sram unsere Schaltwerke nach 2 TAgen schon verschickt hat und die Lahmärsche bei BMo keinen Plan haben was bei Ihnen läuft.
Das einschicken über BMo war ja nur wegen dort gekauft. Die GArantiesache, hatte ich ja schon vorher geklärt.
Naja, es hat einmal mehr gezeigt, das man dort keine wichtigen Teile kaufen darf.
Nur so´n Zeug was man eh net Wandeln kann.

Jetzt will ich aber nen fettes LOB. Sonst würdest Silvester noch warten  

@all

Bin morgen mit DD im Esslinger skatepark.
Nicht das ich es könnte, aber ich hoffe auf Besserung.
Wer Lust hat soll doch bitte kommen   Dann wird es lustiger

Noch lustiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (2. November 2005)

@steppi

Danke, daß zumindest Du mitkommst 

@all
Wie steht es also mit ES morgen abend? Werde irgendwann zwischen sieben und acht dort aufschlagen (aber wohl eher gegen sieben) und dann mein neu auf-bzw. umgebautes HT einfahren. Für alle Vergesslichen: es geht um den Skatepark in OberES unter der Adenauerbrücke.


Die Idee mit dem Wochenende und Heidenheim habe ich immer noch... vielleicht findet sich ja auch da noch jemand. *LASST MICH NICHT HÄNGEN, BITTE!!!*

@sms
Habe eine Idee, was Dein Nick bedeuten könnte... *S*chaltwerkzerstörende *M*osher-*S*au. Das ist doch mal was! Mua-ha-haaaa...     habe mich gar königlich amüsiert!


----------



## Floater (2. November 2005)

...nicht dieses sondern nächstes we könnte es was werden mit hdh...bei mir!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. November 2005)

Wenns da bei mir passen sollte, komm ich auch mit.

Kann aber nix sagen, da ich ja auch noch ne Freundin habe.


----------



## sms (3. November 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @sms
> Habe eine Idee, was Dein Nick bedeuten könnte... *S*chaltwerkzerstörende *M*osher-*S*au. Das ist doch mal was! Mua-ha-haaaa...     habe mich gar königlich amüsiert!


   find ich gut


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (3. November 2005)

Hallo Jungs

Dann wäre ich wohl heute Abend auch mit in ES dabei

ra.


----------



## Koeni (3. November 2005)

Was habt Ihr denn so für's Wochenende geplant? Samstag?


----------



## sms (3. November 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Was habt Ihr denn so für's Wochenende geplant? Samstag?


Ich _dätä_ mal gern wieder eine Stuttgart-Tour fahren.


----------



## zerg10 (4. November 2005)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> Ich _dätä_ mal gern wieder eine Stuttgart-Tour fahren.



Yo, ich auch. Muß auch nicht unbedingt mit dem schweren Gerät sein. Und ich hab' da so einen Verdacht, wo es eine neue Abfahrt geben könnte ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. November 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Was habt Ihr denn so für's Wochenende geplant? Samstag?


 
Was hast denn vor?
LAut Wetter vorgehrsage heute 07:05, soll es Sonntag gut werden.
DA Björn auch kommen will, zwar ohne Rad, würde ich ggf. Sonntag nochmal Richtung .... fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (4. November 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast denn vor?
> LAut Wetter vorgehrsage heute 07:05, soll es Sonntag gut werden.
> DA Björn auch kommen will, zwar ohne Rad, würde ich ggf. Sonntag nochmal Richtung .... fahren.



Ja, bei mir passt Sonntag jetzt doch auch besser. Da wär ich dann wahrscheinlich dabei.


----------



## dangerousD (4. November 2005)

@Koni & Mike

Das wäre auch eine Idee... Mal schauen, was das Wetter so hergibt. Hätte nämlich eigentlich auch Lust auf eine Runde durch den Schönbuch - dem Winterspeck vorbeugen. Da habe ich nicht so eine lange Anreise...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. November 2005)

Schönbuch dann nächste Woche.
Aber langsam


----------



## Koeni (4. November 2005)

Hi,

ich spring morgen für nen kranken Kumpel ein und fahr zum Snowboarden ins Stubaital für umsonst. Ich denk zwar, dass ich am Sonntag trotzdem mitkomm', aber halt nicht den ganzen Tag. Ich sollte bissle lernen  .


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. November 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich spring morgen für nen kranken Kumpel ein und fahr zum Snowboarden ins Stubaital für umsonst....


Du bist ja sooo sozial  
Bin mal gespannt, was Du zum Schnee sagst.
Wir könnten ja auch alle mal mit nem Bus fahren. 40Euro inkl. PAss. 
Wäre doch auch mal was. Und mal was anderes.


Werde am Sonntag auch nicht ewig bleiben. 3Std. und ich bin platt  
DAs hochschieben schlaucht


----------



## Koeni (4. November 2005)

An was für ne Zeit denks du denn? Ich würd schon eher früh gehn. So 10-11 rum ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (4. November 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich spring morgen für nen kranken Kumpel ein und fahr zum Snowboarden ins Stubaital für umsonst. Ich denk zwar, dass ich am Sonntag trotzdem mitkomm', aber halt nicht den ganzen Tag. Ich sollte bissle lernen  .



Drecksack  

ich bin hier an meinen Schreibtisch gefesselt  

...und mein neues Board verstaubt im Keller   aber mir fehlen eh noch die Schuhe


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. November 2005)

Ich dachte an geschmeidige 13 Uhr. Schön Mittag essen und dann los.

Um 10 is noch kalt  
Beuge mich aber der Mehrheit  . 11 geht auch. Dann muss ich mich nicht so mit dem Frühstück beeilen. Was mach ich dann mit dem Rest vom TAg


----------



## Koeni (4. November 2005)

Ich muß morgen um 3:30Uhr hier los  . Ich komm irgendwann abends-nachts wieder heim und schau dann nochmal hier rein. Oder wir telefonieren mal


----------



## Floater (4. November 2005)

.....


----------



## Floater (4. November 2005)

....nur nochmal zur erinnerung: morgen rennen! streckenführung auch zuschauerfreundlich, man muß also nicht mitfahren! und das bier ist auch schon gut gekühlt!
besonders leute mit videokamera sind natürlich immer willkommen  gell koni björn
start gegen 21.30 lerchenstr.22


----------



## Koeni (5. November 2005)

Hallo  .
Mein Kumpel hat verpennt und mich net abgeholt. Bus verpasst, weiterschlafen --> Schei$ndreck


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (6. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich geh heute Nachmittag wahrscheinlich nach MG, hätte jemand Lust mitzukommen?
Ich schau heut Mittag noch mal rein.

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## sms (6. November 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte an geschmeidige 13 Uhr. Schön Mittag essen und dann los.
> 
> Um 10 is noch kalt
> Beuge mich aber der Mehrheit  . 11 geht auch. Dann muss ich mich nicht so mit dem Frühstück beeilen. Was mach ich dann mit dem Rest vom TAg


Morgeeeeeeeeeeeeen,

10, 11, 13, wann jetzt?  Ich bin total verwirrt, ich glaub ich leg mich wieder hin und schlaf noch etwas


----------



## Kailinger (6. November 2005)

Ich werd auch ab zwei oder so zum gemütlichen hüpfen in MG anzutreffen sein...


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (6. November 2005)

Kailinger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd auch ab zwei oder so zum gemütlichen hüpfen in MG anzutreffen sein...



Dann sehen wir uns wohl,  bis später
ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. November 2005)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> Morgeeeeeeeeeeeeen,
> 
> 10, 11, 13, wann jetzt? Ich bin total verwirrt, ich glaub ich leg mich wieder hin und schlaf noch etwas


 
11 .......


----------



## sms (6. November 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> 11 .......


Das is mir jetz zu spät


----------



## dangerousD (6. November 2005)

@sms
Dann haste echt was verpaßt... super Wetter, super Stimmung - keine Stürze, und endlich alle Obstacles gemeistert (also ich spreche hier mal nur für mich). Jahresziel "dicker Double" gemeistert - mehr als nur zweimal   

Kurzum: saugeiler Tag gewesen! Gern wieder, Mädels!


----------



## sms (6. November 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @sms
> Dann haste echt was verpaßt... super Wetter, super Stimmung - keine Stürze, und endlich alle Obstacles gemeistert (also ich spreche hier mal nur für mich). Jahresziel "dicker Double" gemeistert - mehr als nur zweimal
> 
> Kurzum: saugeiler Tag gewesen! Gern wieder, Mädels!


    :kotz:


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. November 2005)

@sms

Warum biste den net gekommen  
Steht ja schon nen paar Tage hier drinne. Und etwas früher oder per sms,  Wortspiel, hättest auch nachfragen können. 
Übrigens war die Strecke top griffig und das Wetter ein TRaum. Björn hat noch etwas gefilm und Schokolade gegessen  . Irgendwie hat er manchmal auch ganz traurig geschaut.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (7. November 2005)

Hallo, 

auch wir hatten einen herrlichen Tag in MG. Hatte den Tom dabei (also den Junior). Wenn der so weiter macht wird das die deutsche Antwort auf Cedric Gracia   .
Bin leider net so viel zum Dreckspringen gekommen. Wenn's Wetter nächstes Wochenende net zu schlecht wird bin ich auf alle Fälle noch mal einen Tag drüben. 

Grüsse 
ra


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. November 2005)

@sms
Was ich noch sagen wollte, Du hast auch 178mm am Heck. Und nicht 170mm  
7" halt


----------



## sms (7. November 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @sms
> Was ich noch sagen wollte, Du hast auch 178mm am Heck. Und nicht 170mm
> 7" halt


Laut Konawelt 7" halt,.... aber nachgemessen hab ich das bisher nicht


----------



## Koeni (7. November 2005)

wer's mit 170mm nicht kann, dem bringen 178mm auch nix.

@sms
Das kannst du jetzt verstehen wie du willst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. November 2005)

Die Sms   hat halt gemeint, das er äh sie   170 hat aber das die Geo vom Stab die gleiche wäre. Also wenn´s da so steht, wird es wohl so sein.  

Jetzt weist Du wenigstens, wieviel FW Du hast. 


Hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter bis zum WE so, will wieder reiten gehen.


----------



## sms (7. November 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> *Die* Sms   hat halt gemeint, das er äh sie   .......


Hey, ich lese hier ein klein wenig negative Schwingungen mir gegenüber heraus....       Ich bin doch nicht der Zerg!!!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. November 2005)

DAbei hab ich Dir nur gesagt wieviel FW Du hast  

Du bist so gemein. Jetzt bin ich hier wieder der gef "l" ickte


----------



## sms (7. November 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> das die Geo vom Stab die gleiche wäre.


Ich hab nochmal in der Konawelt    geblättert,
Geo ist die gleiche, nur steht beim Stab "Kona Clump DH Aluminum" und beim Stinky "Kona Clump 7005 Aluminum",..... warscheinlich weis nur Kona selbst, was da der Unterschied ist   


Nebenbei, für die, die mit "breitem Fuss" surfen gibts hier ein schönes Urlaubsvideo


----------



## Floater (7. November 2005)

...warum mit dem reiten bis zum we warten: 

*WEDNESDAY NIGHTRIDE!* 

für alle zonis    mittwoch nachtritt!!!


----------



## boerni (7. November 2005)

jetzt meld ich mich auch mal zum thema stinky und stab. wie du sms richtig gemerkt hast besteht der unterschied im rohrsatz. das ist nicht nur ein aufkleber. der dh rohrsatz ist halt ein rohrsatz für dh. dieses bedeutet sicherlich andere stabilität, anderes gewicht sowie auch höhere steifigkeit. der fw und die geo sind die gleichen auch die wippen sind die gleichen. auch die lager sind gleich. aber noch zwei weiterer unterschiede bestehen und die sind die wichtigsten. ersten hat das stab ein dhx 4.0 und zweitens ist farbe vom stab schöner  . 
also nicht sauer sein bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (7. November 2005)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, ich lese hier ein klein wenig negative Schwingungen mir gegenüber heraus....       Ich bin doch nicht der Zerg!!!!



Pass auf Du, sonst sag' ich "Not a banshee" dass Du enge Lyra-Sachen trägst u. Dir die Beine rasierst


----------



## sms (7. November 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Pass auf Du, sonst sag' ich "Not a banshee" dass Du enge Lyra-Sachen trägst u. Dir die Beine rasierst








....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,  yes, darauf brauch ich jetzt erstmal ein Feierabenbier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und danach geh ich ins Bett


----------



## dangerousD (8. November 2005)

@floater

Das mit dem Zoni merk' ich mir!!  

Würde ja morgen gern mal mit Euch auf Nightride gehen, aber in Anbetracht der momentanen Fahrsituation (von Herrenberg nach Stuttgart meine ich) werde ich das wohl lassen... habe keinen Bock Bock, anderthalb Stunden im Stau zu verbringen - one-way. Wenn die Baustellen in BB bzw. SiFi irgendwann mal fertig sein sollten, können wir da gern noch mal drüber reden... und jetzt komm' mir nicht mit Sprüchen wie "dann fahr halt mit dem Rad rein". So lange hält mein Akku nicht  

Aber es besteht Hoffnung: Donnerstag am späteren Abend werde ich mit Holk noch mal nach ES fahren. Dorthin komme ich immer recht flott (auf Umwegen halt). Evtl. sehen wir uns ja dort...

@sms

zzzzzzz.... Schlafmütze!  http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/medium/DMR_Graffiti_2.jpg


----------



## sms (8. November 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @floater
> 
> Das mit dem Zoni merk' ich mir!!
> 
> Würde ja morgen gern mal mit Euch auf Nightride gehen, aber in Anbetracht der momentanen Fahrsituation (von Herrenberg nach Stuttgart meine ich) werde ich das wohl lassen... habe keinen Bock Bock, anderthalb Stunden im Stau zu verbringen - one-way. Wenn die Baustellen in BB bzw. SiFi irgendwann mal fertig sein sollten, können wir da gern noch mal drüber reden... ...


Mensch, fahr halt nicht über die Autobahn, sondern über die Dörfer.     *Hirni!*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....


----------



## boerni (8. November 2005)

hi,
in meiner galerie gibt es fotos meiner neusten errungenschaft. muss halt noch getestet werden. sieht aber schon ganz gut aus.
bitte nicht neidisch werden


----------



## sms (8. November 2005)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> in meiner galerie gibt es fotos meiner neusten errungenschaft. muss halt noch getestet werden. sieht aber schon ganz gut aus.
> bitte nicht neidisch werden







Schicke Nexus


----------



## zerg10 (9. November 2005)

So, da die Sonntagsfahrer jetzt ins dritte Jahr gehen, hier mein Vorschlag für

*Das Sonntagsfahrer-Jahrestag Event*​
Wann ? Samstag, 19.11. (Natürlich nur bei gutem Wetter)

Was ?
Dirtjump-Session in Kemnat ab 15:00Uhr 
Pastaparty bei mir
Filmpremiere NWD6 (Kann jemand einen Beamer besorgen ?)

Anmeldungen bitte per PM...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. November 2005)

Gute Idee. Anmeldung is raus  

Ich hoffe, dass der Film diese Woche kommt.  
Bei Mountainbikes online bekommt man ja keine Info zu Versand und so.


----------



## sms (9. November 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Idee. Anmeldung is raus
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass der Film diese Woche kommt.
> Bei Mountainbikes online bekommt man ja keine Info zu Versand und so.


*anmeld*


----------



## Floater (9. November 2005)

...dagegenhalt: an just diesem tage wollte ich meinen geburtstag feiern, wozu ihr natürlich alle eingeladen seid!
glaubst du, du könntest dein event auch noch ne woche verschieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (9. November 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ...dagegenhalt: an just diesem tage wollte ich meinen geburtstag feiern, wozu ihr natürlich alle eingeladen seid!
> glaubst du, du könntest dein event auch noch ne woche verschieben?


Verschieb doch deinen Geburtstag       .... bis gleich zum Nightride


----------



## zerg10 (9. November 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ...dagegenhalt: an just diesem tage wollte ich meinen geburtstag feiern, wozu ihr natürlich alle eingeladen seid!
> glaubst du, du könntest dein event auch noch ne woche verschieben?



Ja, sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein. Oder wir lassen es am Sonntag steigen. Bis dahin hab' ich auch den folgenden kleinen Northshore repariert   :

















Hilfe ist jederzeit willkommen...


----------



## dangerousD (9. November 2005)

@zerg & floater

Würde ja gern an beiden Events teilnehmen... fahre allerdings an diesem WE in die Heimat und verbringe dort die folgende Woche und auch das folgende WE. Vorschlag: ich fahre erst Sonntag und wir machen den Hüpf-Tag am Samstag mit anschließender Party beim Jörg. Als Grundlage ziehen wir uns bei Matze ein paar Nudeln rein und rollen dann geschlossen zum dann älter gewordenen Sack. Gute Idee?  Laßt mal hören und sehen!!!


----------



## sms (9. November 2005)

Nightride .... Treppentrail ....  Autsch


----------



## Floater (9. November 2005)

...und wo lag die protektorenhose...daheim!  
gute besserung!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. November 2005)

@sms

Ich kenne Deine Beine doch garnicht ohne diese Flecken.
Glaube fast, dass die garnicht weg gehen und Du die immer wieder auffrischt.


@Floater & zerg 
HAbe mir DD´s Idee heute auch schon so erdacht. 
Biken Essen Filmchen und dann zum Jörg und saufen  


@Nightrider

Seid Ihr den Dürrbach gefahren??

@zerg
Nicht schlecht.  Wieder 500m vom HAus weg?


----------



## sms (10. November 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Nightrider
> 
> Seid Ihr den Dürrbach gefahren??


Ja,

da fallen langsam aber sicher immer mehr Bäume rein und dies sinken immer tiefer, warscheinlich muss man bald mehr als einmal absteigen.


----------



## zerg10 (10. November 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg & floater
> 
> Würde ja gern an beiden Events teilnehmen... fahre allerdings an diesem WE in die Heimat und verbringe dort die folgende Woche und auch das folgende WE. Vorschlag: ich fahre erst Sonntag und wir machen den Hüpf-Tag am Samstag mit anschließender Party beim Jörg. Als Grundlage ziehen wir uns bei Matze ein paar Nudeln rein und rollen dann geschlossen zum dann älter gewordenen Sack. Gute Idee?  Laßt mal hören und sehen!!!



Ich bin da ziemlich flexibel u. wenn's dem Jörg passt, machen wir es so.  NWD 6-Premiere dann auch beim Jörg ? Kann evtl. einen Beamer auftreiben.

@steppi
Sind ca. 600m ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. November 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @steppi
> Sind ca. 600m ...


 
 

@Urlauber

Hat morgen jemand Lust mit auf dem Zerg seine BAhn zu kommen?
Werde gegen 14:30 dort sein. 
Ist ja schönes Wetter und somit noch trocken.

@zerg
Wo finde ich denn morgen die BAhn?
Soll ich dann mal rum kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (10. November 2005)

@mike

wär evtl. dabei. weis ich noch nicht genau wann ich schule aus hab. müßte um 14:30 uhr aus haben. wäre dann um 15:00 uhr dort, aber nur wenn ich ne wegbeschreibung erhalte.


----------



## sms (10. November 2005)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> @mike
> 
> wär evtl. dabei. weis ich noch nicht genau wann ich schule aus hab. müßte um 14:30 uhr aus haben. wäre dann um 15:00 uhr dort, aber nur wenn ich ne wegbeschreibung erhalte.


Ich hab das mal für zerg bzw. Mike erledigt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. November 2005)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab das mal für zerg bzw. Mike erledigt


 
Fein gemacht.  

@Driver

Schön, dann bin ich nicht so alleine. Der Zerg muss uns dann KAffee machen und Lebkuchen an die Strecke bringen  

Das wird fein.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. November 2005)

Wer macht was und wann am WE?

Muss planen.   Wetter soll ja halten.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (10. November 2005)

Hi, 

Double "D" und ich sind heute Abend in Esslingen unter der Brücke, hat jemand noch Lust zu kommen (evtl. zum Zugucken Björn, Rob ??)

@SMS: krieg ich auch die Wegbeschreibung??? Danke im voraus. 

@steppi: bin dieses WE Strohwittwer und daher zu vielen Schandtaten zu haben. Ich werde aber auf alle Fälle einen halben Tag nach MG fahren. 

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## brumbrum (10. November 2005)

Wir sind am we wieder am Start, bei uns im Wäldle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. November 2005)

@ra.

Werde denke liebr das große ausführen.  

@zerg und Rest
Hab ich eben gefunden.
Als kleine Inspiration.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=181958&page=1&pp=25
Scheee is.


----------



## sms (10. November 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @ra.
> 
> Werde denke liebr das große ausführen.


Gehst du den BrumBrum besuchen?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. November 2005)

@Brumbrum und SMS 


Ich denke schon.


----------



## Koeni (10. November 2005)

Ich werd wohl am Sonntag lernen. Am Samstag würd ich unter Umständen auch zum Brumbrum ins Wäldle gehn, muss aber erst warten, wie stark das Kopfweh wird  . Also wenn, dann erst später.

@zergs bähnle
ich hab morgen um 10Uhr Uni aus und könnte auch kommen. Bin dann aber schon um 10:10Uhr da und das ist wohl zu früh.


----------



## Floater (10. November 2005)

@samstag...naja, wäre ja schon gerne auch bei der videopremiere dabei, aber wenn ihr lieber am samstag auf zergs bähnchen wollt...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. November 2005)

@Floater

Les doch bitte nochmal alles durch  
Es wurde sogar eine Frage an Dich gerichtet.

Dann schreib nochmal was.


----------



## Floater (10. November 2005)

...keine die meine frage erübrigt hätte...  oder sie ist gut versteckt...


----------



## sms (10. November 2005)

Heute schaut es farblich schon viiiiiiiel  besser aus.


----------



## Koeni (10. November 2005)

Earthed 3 Trailer

Da hab ich noch mehr Bock drauf als auf NWD6


----------



## zerg10 (10. November 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @zergs bähnle
> ich hab morgen um 10Uhr Uni aus und könnte auch kommen. Bin dann aber schon um 10:10Uhr da und das ist wohl zu früh.



Das wird wohl zu früh sein, die bauen da nämlich gerade einen Zaum drum, damit das ganze etwas offizieller aussieht. Und neu shapen u. ein paar Wellen glätten wollten sie auch noch.
Mal sehen, wann ich morgen aus dem Geschäft raus kann, ansonsten halt zu Kaffee u. Kuchen bei mir. 

Oder wir packen ein paar Nägel und spaten ins Gepäck und reparieren den Shore. Da steht sogar noch das Gerüst für eine Wippe in Heubach-Format.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. November 2005)

@Floater



			
				zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin da ziemlich flexibel u. wenn's dem Jörg passt, machen wir es so.  NWD 6-Premiere dann auch beim Jörg ? Kann evtl. einen Beamer auftreiben.


 
Ich denke mal, Du willst nicht 11 Uhr mit Deiner Party anfangen sondern was gegen 20Uhr z.B.
Du könntest also alles in der Woche besorgen und bis Samstag (19.11.05 11:00Uhr) vorbereiten. Dann kommste auch zur BAhn und fährst mit.
Wieviele Leute sind denn von Deinem Besuch dann keine BIker???
MAn könnte also auch die Premiere bei Dir machen. Also später am Abend.
Wenn das nicht geht, können wir, wie auch oben schon gesagt, das ganze eine Woche verschieben und kommen am 19.11 nur zum umbeamen zu Dir  und gehen die Woche drauf springen und NWD 6 gucken.

Deshalb verstehe ich auch diesen Post von Dir nicht


> @samstag...naja, wäre ja schon gerne auch bei der videopremiere dabei, aber wenn ihr lieber am samstag auf zergs bähnchen wollt...


   

Gut das Zoni´s in MAthe Textaufgaben lösen mussten. 

Zusammenfassung.

Bahnfahren, NWD6 und Geburtstagsparty an einem Tag sind machbar.
Ansonsten halt an 2 WE´s.
Du hast es in der HAnd. Nutze Deine chance und bewege was 

DU BIST DEUTSCHLAND


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. November 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Earthed 3 Trailer
> 
> Da hab ich noch mehr Bock drauf als auf NWD6


 

DA hab ich auch Bock drauf

MAl sehen wie NWD ist. Aber ich glaube die kommen nicht mehr an RAce filme ran. 

Wann kommt der Film??


----------



## Koeni (10. November 2005)

laut Dirt "Out early december 2005".
Ich würd ja vorbestellen, aber ich glaub das geht nur mit Kreditkarte.


----------



## Floater (10. November 2005)

...mathe textaufgaben?(so wie petra macht sich einen spaß und geht eine rolltreppe gegen die fahrtrichtung hoch. die rolltreppe bewegt sich mit einer geschwindigkeit...) du sprichst in rätseln!
aber habe gerade dem zerg schon pn´t!


----------



## Floater (10. November 2005)

@sms ...dachte ich mir doch, daß das noch in richtung schwarz geht!
ist der auch gewachsen?


----------



## sms (10. November 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> @sms ...dachte ich mir doch, daß das noch in richtung schwarz geht!
> ist der auch gewachsen?


Aber deutlich, wenn ich noch so wachsen würde, wie der es ist, dann wäre ich der größte  
Klickst du hier  siehst du den Gestern-heute-effekt.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. November 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> laut Dirt "Out early december 2005".
> Ich würd ja vorbestellen, aber ich glaub das geht nur mit Kreditkarte.


Wird dann ja sicher bald auch hier erscheinen. Dann schlagen wir zu  

@Jörg

HAb Dich


----------



## Floater (11. November 2005)

...und ich dich erstmal mike!


----------



## Floater (11. November 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> laut Dirt "Out early december 2005".
> Ich würd ja vorbestellen, aber ich glaub das geht nur mit Kreditkarte.




...also ich hätte ne kreditkarte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (11. November 2005)

Bevor jetzt hier alles drunter u. drüber geht:

Floater Party steigt am 19.11. und wir sind alle eingeladen.

SoFa-Party steigt eine Woche später, also am 26.11. Könnte natürlich noch wetterbedingte Terminänderungen geben.

@All
Hat bzw. kennt einer eine günstige Holzbezugsquelle ? Bräuchte ein paar Balken


----------



## Floater (11. November 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor jetzt hier alles drunter u. drüber geht:
> 
> Floater Party steigt am 19.11. und wir sind alle eingeladen.
> 
> ...





im zweifelsfalle der hornbach yipieyaya...


----------



## zerg10 (11. November 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> im zweifelsfalle der hornbach yipieyaya...



Der ist mir zu blutig   Muss ich wohl mal im TopBau schauen ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. November 2005)

Bin morgen dann gegen 11:30 am Parkplatz vom Wäldchen  

@Brumbrum
Seid Ihr morgen da?


----------



## Koeni (11. November 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ...also ich hätte ne kreditkarte...



na dann bestell mal oder gib mir die Kartennummer  , dann bestell ich den Film und noch ganz viele andere tolle Sachen für mich.
Online geht die Vorbestellung noch nicht, aber ich kann dir den Ausschnitt aus der Dirt geben...


----------



## Floater (11. November 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> na dann bestell mal oder gib mir die Kartennummer  , dann bestell ich den Film und noch ganz viele andere tolle Sachen für mich.
> Online geht die Vorbestellung noch nicht, aber ich kann dir den Ausschnitt aus der Dirt geben...




..wie wärs mit scannen und emailen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brumbrum (11. November 2005)

Jepp, werden uns denne auch so gegen 11:30 einfinden. Haben noch was zum Kurfen fahren. Evtl. gehmer da morgen auch noch vorbei   .


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. November 2005)

brumbrum schrieb:
			
		

> Jepp, werden uns denne auch so gegen 11:30 einfinden. Haben noch was zum Kurfen fahren. Evtl. gehmer da morgen auch noch vorbei  .


 
Hört sich gut an


----------



## Koeni (11. November 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ..wie wärs mit scannen und emailen?



hab kein Scanner

@morgen
wenn ich komm, dann erst mittag-nachmittag. Seid Ihr da noch da, oder soll ich anrufen vor ich los fahr?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. November 2005)

Wir sind eh erst gegen 12 Auf der Piste.

Denke, das wir schon bis 16:30 bleiben. Wenn ich nicht ans Telefon gehe, sind wir noch da. LAss es nähmlich im Auto.


----------



## sms (11. November 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Floater Party steigt am 19.11. und wir sind alle eingeladen.


Juhuuuuuuu....


----------



## Backwoods (11. November 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Bin morgen dann gegen 11:30 am Parkplatz vom Wäldchen
> 
> @Brumbrum
> Seid Ihr morgen da?



Hi,

kann mir das per PN mal jemand näher erklären  

hab ab sofort wieder mehr zeit zum biken   

die letzten 5-6 wochen ist hier soviel "alltägliches " liegen geblieben, dass ich mir noch überlegen werde zu kommen oder hier lieber was wegschaff.

was ich an der location für ein bike brauch solltet ihr auch dazuschreiben. 

beim sofa event am 26. bin ich dabei. wir haben das wochenende spielfrei - passt prima!


----------



## Backwoods (12. November 2005)

Ok, ich habs geblickt    

Thx @ steppi

keine weiteren PNs nötig


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (12. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich gehe heute Nachmittag zum Dreckspringen nach MG. Thomas kommt wahrscheinlich auch. 

Ihr seid wahrscheinlich alle bei der TSL (Top-Secret-Location), viel Spaß.

Grüsse ra.


----------



## Koeni (12. November 2005)

@Ra
Ja stimmt, aber ich komm nächstes Mal auch mit, ist ja nicht weit.


----------



## brumbrum (12. November 2005)

Hi Leutz, hat sehr viel Spass gemacht heute   .
Kommt doch einfach öfters mal vorbei, denn kömmer ja gemeinsam mal was bauen   
See Ya


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. November 2005)

@Brumbrum

War wie immer sehr geil heute.
Wie auch heute schon gesagt, sag Bescheid wenn gebaut wird.
Da lässt sich noch viel machen. Und der Sprung über den BAum geht auch schneller wenn da viele Buddeln und Holz aus dem Wald holen  
Wie geht es Deinem Kumpel? Alles fit? Wie war sein NAme nochmal? Ich werde alt  
Den Jakob hat es heute auch noch gecrascht. Aber am Sprung vorher.


----------



## (r0F!GhTêR (12. November 2005)

alo erstmaaal....
weiss ja nich ob ihr's wusstet...
aber ich komm auch aus stuttgart.....
und...
wolllt mal wissen wo ihr euch denn trifft???
wohn gleich neben dem Rosensteinpark in cannstadt.  
hab noch 2 Kolegas die au mit fahren würden.
bis dahin....
peace 
vom chriiis


----------



## brumbrum (12. November 2005)

Des war der Tim. Wird wohl auf der Couch liegen und seine Wunden lecken  .
Jakob und Koeni (is doch richtig, oder?) haben wir noch am Parkplatz getroffen, na ja, der sah auch nich so gut aus.
Klar, gerne, bauen kömmer aber erst nachdem es mal eine Woche geregnet hat. Also eher dann im Dezember, hehe.
Steine sind geil.
Bis denne.
@sms: vielen Dank für deine konstruktive Kritik


----------



## (r0F!GhTêR (12. November 2005)

sach ma bidde wann und wo ihr euch morgen trifft?


----------



## Koeni (12. November 2005)

@Brumbrum
Ja ist richtig. Aber ich glaub der Jakob ist einigermaßen fit. Hat nur ne fiese Pizza am Arm .
War nett heute, aber ich war halt nicht so gut drauf was die Fahrtechnik angeht  . 
Beim Bauen helfen wir gerne, musst nur kurz bescheid sagen, dann kommen wir rübergeflitzt.

@komische Zeichen
Morgen geht nix soweit ich weiß


----------



## Koeni (12. November 2005)

So, ich hab mal den ersten Teil von meinem Video bei Rapishare hochgeladen. Ist das Dirtvideo, das ich vom Jakob gemacht hab.
Ist im DDD-Mediaforum unter "kleines Dirtvideo" verlinkt. Ich bin schon auf die Komentare gespannt  .
Also ziagds aich nei!!


----------



## (r0F!GhTêR (13. November 2005)

schade schade...
hab mich schon so gefreut   
und by the way...
des heisst net Komischezeichen
sondern C R O F I G H T E R!!!
viva la leet(1337)


----------



## Kailinger (13. November 2005)

Heut MG ab 2?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (13. November 2005)

Kailinger schrieb:
			
		

> Heut MG ab 2?



bei mir wird's nix, ich geh mit Thomas und Double "D" so ganz langeweilige Sachen machen wie Single Trails fahren. 

Gestern war's aber echt klasse in MG, mußte mich sogar in der großen Pfütze zwischen den Dirt's ne Rund abkühlen gehen.....plaaatschhhhh.
Des nächste mal nehme ich halt anstelle der Protektoren einen Neoprenanzug mit  .

Wer Lust auf Schönbuchtrails hat kann sich bei mir melden, wir starte so um 15.00 h in Herrenberg. 

Grüssle
ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## (r0F!GhTêR (13. November 2005)

was is mg???


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. November 2005)

(r0F!GhTêR schrieb:
			
		

> was is mg???


 
= Markgröningen
Dort ist ne BMX BAhn und Dirts.


----------



## Koeni (13. November 2005)

Hey. Ich hock hier grad daheim rum und mir geht's irgendwie schlecht. Was machen? Lernen? Hm, ja, später vielleicht  . Earthed 1 glotzen, Dirt lesen...
Und dann merk ich, dass ich schon echt süchtig bin nach dem komischen Sport. Also lasst uns die letzten schönen Tage noch nutzen und ganz viel mit unseren dicken Bikes rumfahren  . Nächsten Sonntag nochmal Wildbad?

@Brumbrum
bist du auch unter der Woche mal oben? Ich hab auch net so viel Zeit, aber vielleicht klappt's mal


----------



## boerni (13. November 2005)

hi,
also heute war die jungfernfahrt meiner neuen schaltung/nabe. war mit robsen so ca zwei stunden single trail fahren. bei mir in botnang so mit solitude.  und ich muss sagen, dass es echt nicht schlecht funktioniert. schalten funktioniert einwandfrei man muss sich richtig konzentrieren, dass man merkt, dass ein neuer gang drin ist. nur beim schalten in einen leichteren gang muss man ein wenig druck von der pedale nehmen. manchmal ist die abstufung aber ein wenig zu gross, dafür brauchte ich nur ein kettenblatt und zwar das mittlere. die übersetzung hat bergauf und auch bergab, am botnang trail, ausgereicht. das heisst ich werde wieder meine dh kettenführung montieren. das schalten ging auch sehr schnell von statten und ist fast völlig geräuschlos, der schaltweg am drehgriff ist auch sehr kurz, was einen schnellen gangwechsel zufolge hat. 
im grossen und ganzen sehr sehr zufrieden muss sich halt nur zeigen wie die nabe einen dh einsatz aushält und ob sie auch eine saison durchhält. aber zum touren fahren     .

bis denne


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (13. November 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Nächsten Sonntag nochmal Wildbad?



Hi,

wenn's Wetter mitspielt gerne. 


MfG

Walde


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. November 2005)

@Koni
Hab eben mal bei Wetter. com geschaut.
Sieht aus, als ob der Winter jetzt doch kommt.
Wobei die Vorhersage bei denen ja eh oft für die KAtz ist.
Wildbad für mich dann ab dem Frühjahr. Freu mich schon.

Bevor ich es vergesse, Gute Besserung. Ich trink jetzt nen Glühwein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphill-Chiller (13. November 2005)

Hi,

nochmals wegen BW: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2276558#post2276558 Beitrag #118   


MfG

Walde


----------



## Koeni (13. November 2005)

Na prima, wird wohl also nix. Würdest du dann mitkommen zu der anderen lustigen Strecke? Ist ja für dich garnicht so weit


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (13. November 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Na prima, wird wohl also nix. Würdest du dann mitkommen zu der anderen lustigen Strecke? Ist ja für dich garnicht so weit



Sofern für das WE bei uns hier nichts geplant ist wäre ich dann dabei. 
Keine Ahnung was mich dann erwartet aber das seh' ich dann ja.


----------



## brumbrum (13. November 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Brumbrum
> bist du auch unter der Woche mal oben? Ich hab auch net so viel Zeit, aber vielleicht klappt's mal


Haben uns gerade für Dienstag, so gegen 15:30 verabredet. Sonnenbrille net vergessen -- wegen der tiefstehenden Sonne


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. November 2005)

Da muss ich noch arbeiten  

DAnn halt am WE wieder  
MAl sehen ob schon Schnee liegt   

Einigen wir uns auf Sonntag??


----------



## Koeni (14. November 2005)

Hi,
also irgendwie glaub ich, dass ich schon wieder in richtung Erkältung unterwegs bin. Das heißt, dass ich unter der Woche keinen Sport machen werde. Wenn Wochenende klappt, dann geht nur Sonntag, wobei ich da auch noch nicht sicher zusagen kann, weil ich vielleicht mit nem Kumpel lernen bin.


----------



## sms (14. November 2005)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> Liebes Stinkytagebuch, es ist Montag, der 27. Juni 2005.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liebes Stinkytagebuch, es ist Montag, der 14.November 2005.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Heute ist ein schöner Tag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , heute kam das Ersatzschaltwerk für das, welches dir am 27. Juni 2005 einfach zerplatzt ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Dank Steppis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hardnäckigkeit bei der Reklamation, werde ich es nachher gut gelaunt in den Keller im Schaltwerksvorratslager zu den anderen Reserveschaltwerken legen.


----------



## zerg10 (14. November 2005)

Kleine Frage an die Statiker hier: Reichen 80mm x 100mm Kanthölzer als Grundlage für gewisse Konstruktionen    oder ist das zu über- bzw. unterdimensioniert ?


----------



## sms (14. November 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Kleine Frage an die Statiker hier: Reichen 80mm x 100mm Kanthölzer als Grundlage für gewisse Konstruktionen    oder ist das zu über- bzw. unterdimensioniert ?


Als Freizeitförster würde ich sagen, dass kann man so nicht direkt sagen, weil es stark auf die Konstruktion an sich ankommt? Wozu sollen die Kanthölzer denn dienen? 
1. Zum direkt drauf Fahren -> reicht locker bis überdimensioniert
2. Als Standfüsse? -> sollte auch reichen, wenns nicht all zu hoch wird.
3. keine Ahnung


----------



## zerg10 (14. November 2005)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> Als Freizeitförster würde ich sagen, dass kann man so nicht direkt sagen, weil es stark auf die Konstruktion an sich ankommt? Wozu sollen die Kanthölzer denn dienen?
> 1. Zum direkt drauf Fahren -> reicht locker bis überdimensioniert
> 2. Als Standfüsse? -> sollte auch reichen, wenns nicht all zu hoch wird.
> 3. keine Ahnung



Für 1. und 2. und hauptsächlich für meine neue Gartenlaube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. November 2005)

Psst schon. Als Ständer kannste die Locker nehmen. 

Bei Horizontalmontage musste sicher alle Meter mal abstützen.
Musste dann mal sehen.

Tolle Ausführung meinerseits  

@SMS 

DAnke


----------



## orange-VX2 (15. November 2005)

Har har, hab auch schöne Bretter im Kofferraum liegen....die muss ich demnächst mal in den Wald bringen, kleine Bastelstunde....beinahe wie früher ;-)


----------



## Floater (15. November 2005)

@all: offizielle einaldung zur fete am samstag gibts als antwort auf mail an [email protected] (alle sofah mit anhang dürfen sich angesprochen fühlen!)


----------



## Koeni (15. November 2005)

@Floater
werd wohl nicht kommen können.
Aber du kannst hier schonmal earthed 3 vorbestellen   

http://www.safeserver.co.uk/4130/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=91


----------



## Floater (15. November 2005)

...ooch ohne dich machts keinen spaß    

earthed III ist geordert, bei der gelegenheit hab ich mir auch ein dirt abo zum geburtstag geschenkt


----------



## Floater (15. November 2005)

und nach 28 minuten war mein order status "delivered"


----------



## Koeni (15. November 2005)

Also das mit dem Dirt abo ist auf jeden Fall ne sehr weise Entscheidung. Die neue Ausgabe ist wieder der Hammer.
Aber Earthed 3 ist 100pro erst ab 8.12. lieferbar, weil die Premiere da erst irgendwo auf der Insel ist und danach wird ausgeliefert.

Vielleicht schaff ich's ja doch zu deinem Geburtstag, aber dann muß ich dir ja was schenken  .

@steppi
Lohnt sich's für mich morgen nach der Uni bei dir vorbeizukommen? Also gibt's noch was für mich ausser meinem miniDV-Tape  ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. November 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @steppi
> Lohnt sich's für mich morgen nach der Uni bei dir vorbeizukommen? Also gibt's noch was für mich ausser meinem miniDV-Tape  ?


 Es gibt nochwas.
Könntest mir mal 1 oder 2 Ausgaben der Dirt mitbringen?
Will mal versuchen zu lesen. Wörterbuch liegt schon bereit   

DAnke


@Floater 
Fein gemacht mit der Bestellung.


----------



## dangerousD (15. November 2005)

@floater

Muß Dir wohl auch absagen, da ich beschlossen habe, Samstag vormittag gen Norden in die Heimat aufzubrechen. Ich denke aber, Ihr könnt auch ohne Vodka und Tabasco feiern  

@dirt-abo
Wurde ja auch Zeit, daß Du als England-Insider Dir das Abo holst!  Ist eine feine Sache mit vielen geilen Bildern! Ich möchte nur das John Gibson Fotofolio in Ausgabe 53 erwähnen - geilo! 

Apropos: Holk, guckst Du unten auf den Dirtmag-Link - da kannst Du auch abonnieren!

@all
Hat jemand Bock auf *Esslingen am Donnerstag abend, so ab halb acht?* Werde wohl wieder da sein, evtl. zusammen mit Holk.

@alle Eingeweihten:
Es wird nun doch nicht RAL1037, sondern weiß... schade, aber sieht auch so gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (15. November 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @alle Eingeweihten:
> Es wird nun doch nicht RAL1037, sondern weiß... schade, aber sieht auch so gut aus


wer denn, wo denn, was dennn


----------



## dangerousD (15. November 2005)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> wer denn, wo denn, was dennn


 
 Geht Dich gar nichts an


----------



## Koeni (15. November 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt nochwas.
> Könntest mir mal 1 oder 2 Ausgaben der Dirt mitbringen?
> Will mal versuchen zu lesen. Wörterbuch liegt schon bereit



Juhu, dann bin ich so zwischen 17:15Uhr und 17:30Uhr bei dir. Ich pack dann jetzt gleich zwei Dirt ein, aber leicht isses sicher nicht, so "nur" mit Wörterbuch. Aber kannst ja Bilder gucken .

@DD
Nachmacher.Wahrscheinlich hast du noch weiße Farbe für die Wand rumstehn und wolltest nicht extra gelb kaufen,oder? 
Gelb geht garnicht, oder wie?


----------



## dangerousD (15. November 2005)

@koni

Gelb nur ungern und mit hohem Aufwand = richtig teuer. Also weiß. Paßt auch zur grünen Wand  Und Nachmacher bist ja wohl eher Du, da ich zuerst ein weißes hatte. Wenn auch nur in hart. So, und jetzt ab in die Ecke und schämen!


----------



## Koeni (15. November 2005)

Jaja, erst eine Pike nach der anderen bestellen und dann nicht mal mehr Kohle für nen ordentlichen Lack am Rahmen, tztztz  .

So, ich geh jetzt gleich in die Heia, muss mich gesund schlafen


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (16. November 2005)

Hallole, 

weiß ist voll O.K., würde mir auch gefallen. 

Schwätz mal mit dem Thomas, mit ein bisschen Überredungskunst ist der am Donnerstag auch dabei. 

DirtMag werde ich aus rein pädagogischen Gründen auch bestellen, mir geht es allerdings nur um die Texte und nicht um die Bilder, wie übrigens bei all meinen Abos (Penthouse, Playboy.....)  

Grüsse
ra.



			
				dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @floater
> 
> Muß Dir wohl auch absagen, da ich beschlossen habe, Samstag vormittag gen Norden in die Heimat aufzubrechen. Ich denke aber, Ihr könnt auch ohne Vodka und Tabasco feiern
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (16. November 2005)

@koeni

Banause! Es ist Pulver und kein Lack... mit Lack kann ja jeder kommen!  Und weiß gefällt mir auch. So. Basta. 

@ra
Thomas ist dabei, so habe ich auch endlich mal einen Chauffeur  Bis morgen!

@all
Die Einladung, morgen abend nach ES zu kommen, steht im Übrigen immer noch. Björn, da könnten wir z.B. Geld gegen Fahrradhalter tauschen!


----------



## Floater (16. November 2005)

...muß doch da mal für den dirk in die bresche springen: weiß ist eindeutig das neue schwarz! (schließlich sind ja auch 2 meiner bikes aus gutem grunde weiß!)
dafür könnte er mir ja mal verraten, was es denn schönes gibt und warum das last vekauft wird(hws wird sich das durch das neue erklären...)


----------



## dangerousD (16. November 2005)

@jörg
Nix da, das bleibt ein Geheimnis!  Wirst es schon noch früh genug erfahren


----------



## Floater (16. November 2005)

...menno


----------



## Floater (18. November 2005)

nochmals für alle die es überlesen haben: morgen party!
einladung? email an [email protected]


----------



## Backwoods (19. November 2005)

Hi,

hab ein neues hardtail, um ins geschäft zu radeln. das alte war nach den letzten wintern total im sack.

hat jemand noch einen breiten lenker rumliegen? 

ich hab einen meinen anderen bikes immer mindestens 700er breite und wenn ich mich morgens auf das hardtail setz fühlt sich das immer so merkwürdig an  mir dem schmalspurgerät.

Thx


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. November 2005)

@BAckwoods

Leider nicht.

@all 

Wie es aussieht, gehe ich morgen nicht hüpfen.
Werde gegen 13 Uhr eine lockere Runde durch den Wald drehen.
Muss spätestens 16 Uhr wieder an der UNI sein.
HAt wer Lust?
Hoffe, dass ich nach der heutigen PArty bei Floater morgen fahren kann.


----------



## Floater (19. November 2005)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> hab ein neues hardtail, um ins geschäft zu radeln. das alte war nach den letzten wintern total im sack.
> 
> ...



hab noch 2 breite lenker(einen answer und einen azoni world force) rumliegen, sollten gerade in den müll wandern. sind eigentlich noch einwandfrei, aber über ihr 1 1/2 jahre alulenkertauschintervall (bzw. habe ich ja auf stahl umgestellt) raus. fürs geschäft sollte das aber noch ok sein, halt nicht mehr für wilde sachen...
wenn willst sag "bescheid"


----------



## Backwoods (19. November 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> hab noch 2 breite lenker(einen answer und einen azoni world force) rumliegen, sollten gerade in den müll wandern. sind eigentlich noch einwandfrei, aber über ihr 1 1/2 jahre alulenkertauschintervall (bzw. habe ich ja auf stahl umgestellt) raus. fürs geschäft sollte das aber noch ok sein, halt nicht mehr für wilde sachen...
> wenn willst sag "bescheid"




BESCHEID

ein grund mehr heut abend vorbeizukommen


----------



## Floater (19. November 2005)

...an alle mit licht und dummem ladegerät(also netzteil): im penny markt gibts gerade zeitschaltuhren für 1,79!

und der jägi für heute abend liegt schon im kühlschrank   :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. November 2005)

Falls nochjemand kommen sollte, dann 13 Uhr Abfahrt am Spiegel.


----------



## zerg10 (19. November 2005)

Für manche gibt es noch einen Grund heute zum Jörg zu kommen  Auch wenn'S mit dem Beamer nicht geklappt hat


----------



## Backwoods (20. November 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Falls nochjemand kommen sollte, dann 13 Uhr Abfahrt am Spiegel.



bei mir wirds wohl nix werden.

hab die ganze nacht gehustet und fühl mich alles andere als fit. werde mich wohl schonen. wenn ich jetzt noch viel kalte luft durch die lungen pump komm ich nur der lungenentzündung ein stück näher   

jetzt hab ich endlich wieder zeit und die hand geht auch wieder besser und dann sowas.   

nächstes wochenende haben wir spielfrei hoffentlcih wirds da das wetter brauchbar damit ich gleich 2 tage fahren kann.


----------



## sms (20. November 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Falls nochjemand kommen sollte, dann 13 Uhr Abfahrt am Spiegel.


Jop, bin dabei


----------



## driver79 (20. November 2005)

bin auch dabei!!


----------



## Floater (20. November 2005)

...morgen nachtritt?


----------



## Floater (21. November 2005)

...ok, das war heute zu nass! nächster versuch: mitwoch?


----------



## zerg10 (22. November 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ...ok, das war heute zu nass! nächster versuch: mitwoch?



Nö, mir isses zu kalt. Ausserdem hat der Mike meine Mirage ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. November 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, mir isses zu kalt. Ausserdem hat der Mike meine Mirage ...


 
KAnn sie Dir ja  mitbringen 

Werde wohl auch nicht fahren. Andere Verpflichtungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (22. November 2005)

...naja, hätte jetzt gerne ausrede geschrien, kann aber morgen selber nicht... aber ich könnte ja dem mike mein licht leihen, dann habt ihr kleine ausrede mehr


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. November 2005)

Wie soll ich es sagen  

ich hab jetzt 2 Akkus  Meinen und dem Zerg seinen  
Wird sicher nochmal mit dem Nightride.


----------



## brumbrum (23. November 2005)

Servus, werden wohl am Samstag ein bissle durch's Wäldle heizen


----------



## FXO (23. November 2005)

wen`s interessiert: heute abend spielt Venerea im Uni in Vaihingen, als support sind die Satanic Surfers dabei...war bisher immer das Konzert-Highlight des Jahres.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. November 2005)

brumbrum schrieb:
			
		

> Servus, werden wohl am Samstag ein bissle durch's Wäldle heizen


Wie sieht denn das bei Euch mit Sonntag aus?
Samstag geht bei mir garnicht.


----------



## Floater (23. November 2005)

FXO schrieb:
			
		

> wen`s interessiert: heute abend spielt Venerea im Uni in Vaihingen, als support sind die Satanic Surfers dabei...war bisher immer das Konzert-Highlight des Jahres.




wann denn? habe mir gestern schon die kings of nuthing durch die lappen gehen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brumbrum (23. November 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht denn das bei Euch mit Sonntag aus?
> Samstag geht bei mir garnicht.


Mal sehen, evtl. auch Sonntag, hehe.


----------



## zerg10 (23. November 2005)

FXO schrieb:
			
		

> wen`s interessiert: heute abend spielt Venerea im Uni in Vaihingen, als support sind die Satanic Surfers dabei...war bisher immer das Konzert-Highlight des Jahres.



Und am Freitag ist im Universum "Pulp Fiction Party" ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. November 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Und am Freitag ist im Universum "Pulp Fiction Party" ...


 
Mit Film oder nur Mucke?


----------



## zerg10 (23. November 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Film oder nur Mucke?



Weiss ich nicht genau, hab' vorhin in der S-Bahn das Plakat gesehen ...


----------



## FXO (24. November 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> wann denn? habe mir gestern schon die kings of nuthing durch die lappen gehen lassen




ist tatsächlich zum heulen dass du´s verpasst hast. es wäre so gegen 9 gewesen...war ziemlich geil, all systems go und venerea haben die leute dermassen fertig gemacht dass bei den stnc srfrs kaum noch wer da war. Und das alles für 13 EUR. meine schulter tut jetzt zwar irgendwie weh, aber dafür kann ich schon wieder ein bisschen hören...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. November 2005)

@fxo

Welche Feder haste denn drinne?
Muss mal schauen ob meine rumliegende 400 oder 450 ist.


----------



## sms (24. November 2005)

brumbrum schrieb:
			
		

> Servus, werden wohl am Samstag ein bissle durch's Wäldle heizen


Vielleicht schau ich mal vorbei


----------



## Backwoods (24. November 2005)

Hi,

sollte dieses wochenende nicht ein sofa-event steigen? und anschliessend film gucken?

bräuchte für die planung mal ein paar infos.


----------



## brumbrum (24. November 2005)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht schau ich mal vorbei


Du musst  --  Video und so, hehe


----------



## zerg10 (26. November 2005)

Hallo,

muss das SoFa-Event leider verschieben, zum einen weil die eine Hälfte weg ist und zum anderen weil mein Shorttrack-DH gerade nicht fahrbar ist.

Gebe den neuen Termin rechtzeitig bekannt, einzige Änderung wäre dann wohl der Film, statt NWD6 könnte es dann Earthed 3 geben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (26. November 2005)

Hallo, 

wer fährt denn sonst noch so heute oder morgen? Ich werd wohl mit dem Thomas eine SingleTailTour durch den Schönbuch fahren.

Wie sieht's bei Dir aus Backwoody? Ruf einfach mal an wenn Du interesse hast

Grüsse ra.


----------



## plusminus (26. November 2005)

@ra: wann solls los gehen? Wie lang fahrt ihr?

Gruß


----------



## Backwoods (26. November 2005)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wer fährt denn sonst noch so heute oder morgen? Ich werd wohl mit dem Thomas eine SingleTailTour durch den Schönbuch fahren.
> 
> ...



Ich wollte heute und morgen fahren   

komme heute ber erst zwischen 14 und 15 uhr hier weg. die schönbuchrunde wäre deswegen morgen besser. ich ruf dich nachher mal an.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (26. November 2005)

Doch noch Leute die dieses WE net weg sind und keine Angst vorm Schnee haben :- )

@+- u. Backwoody: hab gerade mit dem Thomas gesprochen, wir werden morgen Nachmittag (denke mal so gegen 14.00 h) wahrscheinlich von Herrenberg aus starten. Wir haben aber weder was Ort und Zeitanbelang schon was festest ausgemacht, nur das wir halt fahren wollen. 
Wenn Ihr Lust habt meldet Euch am besten noch mal telefonisch. 

Happy trails 
Holk


----------



## plusminus (26. November 2005)

@ra: hab vorhin schon versucht Dich anzurufen aber irgendwie wollte keiner abheben   Ich kann morgen Nachmittag net, da ich vorhin bei nem Umzug zugesagt habe. Also kein Karnevalsumzug sondern einer mit Möbelschleppen usw. Vielleicht kann ich das ja beim Winterpokal als "alternative Sportart" werten lassen. hehe. Werde morgen früh versuchen 2h zu fahren (von 7-9 oder so). Abends lauf ich dann wahrscheinlich noch ne Runde. Wenn Du Lust hast mitzulaufen kannste Dich ja melden   Aber ich glaube ich bleibe da wohl eher allein   
Viel Spaß wünsch ich euch. Hoffentlich ist der Matsch von neulich zugefroren...

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Backwoods (26. November 2005)

plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich ist der Matsch von neulich zugefroren...
> Gruß
> Axel



ist er !!   ich weis zwar nicht wo ihr neulich durchgepflügt seid, aber ich war vorhin richtung musberg unterwegs und da spratzt nix mehr   
auf dem rückweg gabs dann den ersten snow-night-ride für mich. obwohl sich der schnee noch in grenzen hält.

@ra ich bin morgen dabei.   den rest klären wir telefonisch


----------



## plusminus (26. November 2005)

@Backwoods: der "Sox", die "g'sengte Sau" und ich sind neulich die Schönbuchkantentrails bei Dunkelheit abgefahren. War auch nen lustiger Niteride. Schlammig, aber sonst....

Viel Spaß morgen.
Gruß
Axel


----------



## Floater (27. November 2005)

...jemand noch superspontan lust auf ne runde solitude oder fk?


----------



## Backwoods (27. November 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ...jemand noch superspontan lust auf ne runde solitude oder fk?



um die uhrzeit waren wir schon unterwegs   

schee wars! nicht so arg schweine kalt, aber der boden ist gefroren, so dass fast nix spratzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. November 2005)

Wir waren heute auch noch. erst 14 Uhr aber es war schon geil.

Spratz echt nix


----------



## boerni (28. November 2005)

ja war echt nett. ich war aber völlig im sack als ich zu hause war. ich hatte irgendwie das gefühl selbst auf der ebene berghoch zu fahren.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. November 2005)

Naja der Weg vom Bärenschloss zur Solitude ist auch nicht eben.

Der zehrt ganz gut. Kenn ich


----------



## sms (29. November 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> muss das SoFa-Event leider verschieben, zum einen weil die eine Hälfte weg ist und zum anderen weil mein Shorttrack-DH gerade nicht fahrbar ist.
> 
> *Gebe den neuen Termin rechtzeitig bekannt*, einzige Änderung wäre dann wohl der Film, statt NWD6 könnte es dann Earthed 3 geben ...


Mach das mal


----------



## Koeni (29. November 2005)

Hi,
mich gibt's auch noch  .
Ich bin aber irgendwie mehr Sissi als letzten Winter. Ich kann mich nicht dafür begeistern durch den Siff zu fahren und mein Bike hängt vor mir an der Wand.
Mein Sport ist grad Schwimmen und bald Snowboarden. Ich versuch mich aber mal aufzuraffen wenn Ihr fahrt.
Und jetzt muss ich hier noch was reinkopieren(aus'm Downhillboard):

...habe gerade offizielle antwort bekommen auf meine frage ob in bischofsmais die downhill-piste, einer ski piste weichen muss:

hi marcus,

alles nur ein gerücht,

die alte dh bleibt !
und eine neue kommt dazu 
das heisst wir werden im kommmenden jahr 2 dh haben.schöne weihnachten !!

bis im nächsten jahr
mtb zone team
annette


----------



## dangerousD (29. November 2005)

@koni

Na das sind doch gute Neuigkeiten ... also das mit B-Mais, meine ich  Will nächstes Jahr doch etwas mehr DH fahren als dieses Jahr, vielleicht klappt es ja dieses Mal auch. Werde mich aber wohl auf Wildbad und Todtnau versteifen, wegen der besseren Erreichbarkeit. Heißt aber nicht, daß nicht mal ein (verlängertes) WE in B-Mais oder Winterberg ansteht. Ein bißchen Spaß muß schon sein 

@all

Ja, auch mich gibt es noch. Ich werde am Donnerstag abend mit Holk (und evtl. Thomas) einen Nacht-Ritt machen. Oder nach Esslingen gehen, je nach Wetterlage. Vielleicht hat ja ausnahmsweise mal jemand Lust  

@boerni

Ich hoffe, Du hast den Wandhalter noch! Da du ja auf meine SMSen nicht reagierst, veröffentliche ich das Thema jetzt und hier  Würde mir das Teil dann in den nächsten Tagen gern abholen - sofern Du es noch nicht vertickt hast. Also los, gib' Dir einen Ruck und meld' Dich bei mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boerni (29. November 2005)

@dd
ja klar hab ich den halter noch, der ist doch für dich reserviert. deine smsn haben nicht den eindruck gemacht, dass ich mich darauf melden müsste. du kannst natürlich gerne vorbei kommen wenn du möchtest und dir der weg nicht zu weit ist. 
also bis denne
björn


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (30. November 2005)

Hallole,

Wetter soll ja recht mild werden am Donnerstag, also ich bin dabei (Thomas kann leider nicht). Also wer kriegt sein Ar$ch noch hoch??

@DD
Wo fahren wir denn???, hätte auch mal wieder Lust auf was anderes als Schönbuch (bin aber für alles offen)



			
				dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> 
> Ja, auch mich gibt es noch. Ich werde am Donnerstag abend mit Holk (und evtl. Thomas) einen Nacht-Ritt machen. Oder nach Esslingen gehen, je nach Wetterlage. Vielleicht hat ja ausnahmsweise mal jemand Lust


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. November 2005)

@Koni
DAs mit bmais ist mal ne Gute Nachricht. Hab eh nicht verstanden wie das werden sollte. Ei, was freu ich mich schon auf MAi


----------



## Backwoods (30. November 2005)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Hallole,
> 
> Wetter soll ja recht mild werden am Donnerstag, also ich bin dabei (Thomas kann leider nicht). Also wer kriegt sein Ar$ch noch hoch??
> 
> ...



Ich bewegen meinen Ar$sch wie jeden donnerstag in die sporthalle  
will nicht mal wieder jemand freitags nachtreiten?


----------



## Floater (1. Dezember 2005)

...also der 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  glühritt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  war sehr geil, die leute mit den schwachen ausreden ( nass, bin in bochum, muß meine tochter vom kindergarten abholen...) wissen ja gar nicht, was sie verpasst haben


----------



## dangerousD (1. Dezember 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ...also der
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  Beim nächsten Mal vielleicht... war heute mit Holk noch einmal im Schönbuch unterwegs, hat auch Spaß gemacht!

@axel
Schau mal in den Hechingen-Thread, bei mir wird es nun doch erst am 10. oder 11. was... vielleicht können wir ja da endlich mal wieder zusammen fahren?!

@boerni
Hmmm... danke! Melde mich nochmal, peile aber mal grob Sonntag späten Nachmittag an. Habe noch ein "mitbringsel" vom Mike am Start...


----------



## Backwoods (1. Dezember 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @axel
> Schau mal in den Hechingen-Thread, bei mir wird es nun doch erst am 10. oder 11. was... vielleicht können wir ja da endlich mal wieder zusammen fahren?!



guckst du vielleicht mal selber!   ist doch schon längst passiert  

hab meine teilnahme mal für sonntags den 11. angekündigt. samstag kann ich net. da haben wir abends spiel.

bis denne


----------



## dangerousD (2. Dezember 2005)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> guckst du vielleicht mal selber!  ist doch schon längst passiert
> 
> hab meine teilnahme mal für sonntags den 11. angekündigt. samstag kann ich net. da haben wir abends spiel.
> 
> bis denne


 
Ja nee, is' klar!  Ist mir hinterher auch aufgefallen, war bloß zu faul zum ändern  Würde mich freuen, wenn's klappt. 

Vielleicht hat ja hier sonst noch jemand Lust, mal *am Rande der Alb ein paar Trails zu erkunden*??? Einfach mal in den Hechingen>>Balingen und Umgebung-Thread schauen!


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (3. Dezember 2005)

Hi, 

wenn der genaue Termin feststeht und ich Zeit hab, bin ich dabei. 
ra. 




			
				dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Ja nee, is' klar!  Ist mir hinterher auch aufgefallen, war bloß zu faul zum ändern  Würde mich freuen, wenn's klappt.
> 
> Vielleicht hat ja hier sonst noch jemand Lust, mal *am Rande der Alb ein paar Trails zu erkunden*??? Einfach mal in den Hechingen>>Balingen und Umgebung-Thread schauen!


----------



## sms (3. Dezember 2005)

Mahlzeit,

habe mir heute mal Zergs privat DH mit NS Einlagen    angeschaut..   schade, dass das alles so verwittert ist, aber wenn man da im Sommer/Frühling mal einen Tag aufräumt und bastelt, ist das Ding wirklich erste Sahne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (3. Dezember 2005)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit,
> 
> habe mir heute mal Zergs privat DH mit NS Einlagen    angeschaut..   schade, dass das alles so verwittert ist, aber wenn man da im Sommer/Frühling mal einen Tag aufräumt und bastelt, ist das Ding wirklich erste Sahne.



Und meinen kümmerlichen One-Hander durfte er auch bewundern...


----------



## sms (5. Dezember 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Und meinen kümmerlichen One-Hander durfte er auch bewundern...


@zerg und tde
ist das die besprochene Stirnlampe ?


----------



## zerg10 (5. Dezember 2005)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg und tde
> ist das die besprochene Stirnlampe ?



Nicht ganz, wir meinen diese hier:

Technische Details der neuen Lucido TX1:
	Spotlicht: eine Hi-Flux I LED (30 Lumen), +120 Meter Leuchtweite bei > 7 h maximale Leuchtdauer
	Flutlicht: zwei ReguLEDs® B - 21 Meter und > 70 h (Maximal) oder 14 Meter und > 250 h (Economy)
	Speedlight®: kombinierte Nutzung von Hi-Flux I LED und ReguLEDs® B
	3 rote Rücklicht-LEDs
	Batterien: 3 x AA Mignon (nicht inkl.)
	Farben: schwarz / rot und schwarz / grün
	Lieferbar ab Quartal II/2005
	VK-Preis: 74,95 Euro

Gibt es im Woick-Papierkatalog ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Dezember 2005)

@Floater


Gibt es INfo´s zu eintreffen von Earthed 3?  

Premiere sollte ja dann noch diese Woche sein. Hoffentlich klappt das noch vor Weihnachten. Dann schau ich bei meinen Eltern auf nem RIESEn Fernseher.
DAs wird Gut 

Und die Mutti macht sicher nen Tee


----------



## tde (6. Dezember 2005)

@sms: zerg hat eigentlich schon alles gesagt. Ich teste die Lampe aber gerade noch, bevor ich sie kaufen werde. Grüße


----------



## sms (6. Dezember 2005)

tde schrieb:
			
		

> @sms: zerg hat eigentlich schon alles gesagt. Ich teste die Lampe aber gerade noch, bevor ich sie kaufen werde. Grüße


Danke tde, sagt mir dann mal bescheid, wenn du nicht im dunkeln irgendwo an einen Baum gefahren bist


----------



## Floater (6. Dezember 2005)

earthed 3 noch nix neues...
aber warum fernseher? der zerg wird sich den beamer doch nicht nochmal durch die griffel gehen lassen, oder???!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Dezember 2005)

Ich hoffe halt drauf, dass der Film noch vor Weihnachten kommt.

Glaube aber nicht, dass wir dann noch ne Party draus machen können. Also zeitlich gesehen.

@all Morzine Interessierte

Wer evtl. nächstes JAhr mit will oder sich alles nochmal in Erinnerung rufen will, kann diesem Link folgen. Hab mal ne kleine Übersicht vom Dh in Morzine geschnitten. Da die meisten DSl haben, sollten 100 MB kein Problem sein.
Zumal die Quali da noch ok ist. Für die, die nicht dabei waren, Koni hatte die ganze KAmera auf dem KOpf! Nicht nur ein Opjektiv.

Also wer will:

http://rapidshare.de/files/8730922/torsten.avi.html


----------



## Floater (6. Dezember 2005)

...soll ichs wirklich machen oder lass ichs lieber sein....

FAHRräder hätte ich ja mittlerweile genug im keller...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Dezember 2005)

Steck Dein Geld lieber in SAchen die Dein Bike zum laufen bringen   Für vorne z.B.


----------



## Floater (6. Dezember 2005)

..na sooo ernst wars nicht gemeint...wobei, das was wir mit den fahrrädern im wald machen soll ja angeblich gaaaanz manchmal auch nicht erlaubt sein, wenn also schon verboten, dann richtig!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Dezember 2005)

Hätte ja sein können.

Wärst auch nicht der erste hier, der über sowas nachdenkt.


----------



## Floater (7. Dezember 2005)

...nachdenken ja...gel*******r haben nein  
ob man die straßenzugelassen bekommt


----------



## FXO (7. Dezember 2005)

oh man ich spiel schon so lang mit dem gedanken mir son minikbike zu kaufen...und richtig schön schnell zu machen: höhere verdichtung, scharfe nockenwellen, grosser vergaser, mini-supertrapp-auspuff...ich fang schon wieder mit träumen an.
strassenzulassung? muhaha
bei ebay gibts die billich(als china unlizenz-nachbau).

bock hätt ich schon. is ja auch bald weihnachten!


----------



## dangerousD (7. Dezember 2005)

Hmmm... Minibikes sind eine lustige Sache, nicht erst, seit Steve Peat darauf rum heizt  Aber mal im Ernst: im Wald hat man damit nicht wirklich Spaß, und Mini-Bike-taugliche 4X-Strecken oder ähnliches gibt es hier in der NÄHEREN Umgebung auch nicht. Schade eigentlich... aber naja, auch ohne Motor macht's Spaß 

Apropos: ich will morgen - also Donnerstag - abend mal wieder nach Esslingen. Das Übliche halt. Nur für den Fall, das jemand Bock hat. Zumindest kann sich jetzt niemand damit rausreden, nicht davon gewußt zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (8. Dezember 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe halt drauf, dass der Film noch vor Weihnachten kommt.
> 
> Glaube aber nicht, dass wir dann noch ne Party draus machen können. Also zeitlich gesehen.
> 
> ...




 
"Du hast die Datei torsten.avi (103823360 Bytes) angefordert. Diese Datei wurde schon 100 mal runtergeladen."
  kaum bin ich einen Tag in Schweden, schon verpasse ich hier was     alter Schwede


----------



## zerg10 (8. Dezember 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe halt drauf, dass der Film noch vor Weihnachten kommt.
> 
> Glaube aber nicht, dass wir dann noch ne Party draus machen können. Also zeitlich gesehen.
> 
> ...



Sehr schönes Video, nächstes Jahr muss ich da wohl mit


----------



## Floater (9. Dezember 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm... Minibikes sind eine lustige Sache, nicht erst, seit Steve Peat darauf rum heizt  Aber mal im Ernst: im Wald hat man damit nicht wirklich Spaß, und Mini-Bike-taugliche 4X-Strecken oder ähnliches gibt es hier in der NÄHEREN Umgebung auch nicht. Schade eigentlich... aber naja, auch ohne Motor macht's Spaß
> 
> Apropos: ich will morgen - also Donnerstag - abend mal wieder nach Esslingen. Das Übliche halt. Nur für den Fall, das jemand Bock hat. Zumindest kann sich jetzt niemand damit rausreden, nicht davon gewußt zu haben




naja, daß man damit im wald keinen spaß hat würd ich so nicht unterschreiben, kommt auf den wald an. aber ich denke, daß da so ein bischen ärger programmiert wäre...
also bleiben wir beim radfahren im wald, was ja niemanden ärgert....


----------



## tde (9. Dezember 2005)

@Floater: Cedric Gracia findet die Mini-Bikes auch klasse, siehe

http://www.motorradonline.de/fm/109/Despres_400.jpg

oder

http://www.motorradonline.de/fm/109/Despres_420.jpg

oder 

Gallery 4 unter www.cedricgracia.com bzw. unter den Videos

Er hat ja auch gleich eine Strecke hinter dem Haus von seinem Nachbarn, Paris-Dakar-Sieger Cyril Despres  (siehe auch www.motorradonline.de/despres)

Für den Wald hierzulande würd ich's lieber lassen. Und überhaupt: lieber Führerschein machen und gleich richtig Enduro/MX fahren, macht am meisten Spaß (leider aber auch nur noch auf abgesperrten Strecken, Ausland oder MecPom möglich  )


----------



## Floater (9. Dezember 2005)

...na da hab ich ja ne riesen diskussion losgetreten....
nene, wie gesagt, denke mal im wald sorgt man ja so schon für genug aufsehen...
naja,und der mopped führerschein kostet halt auch wieder geld  
wenn ich mir deinen bericht so anschaue wäre schrecklich reich werden und nach andorra ziehen eine echte alternative
ist der jetzt auch schon als print version raus?

und an alle nochmal: morgen glühride!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Dezember 2005)

Werde am Sonntag wie es aussieht, den Brumbrum im Wäldchen besuchen gehen.

HAt sonst noch wer Lust. 

Floater?? Ich würde zum ausgleich auch mit HT hinkommen. Wäre dann auch für mich wie eine Premiere


----------



## dangerousD (10. Dezember 2005)

@steppi

LUST! Wollte zwar eigentlich auf die Alb, aber das ist wetterabhängig. Evtl. gehe ich auch heute schon mal rüber, Trails checken. Vielleicht will ja noch jemand mit. Ich überlege es mir also noch! Melde mich, bis denne!!!


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (10. Dezember 2005)

Wie schaut's jetzt eigentlich aus mit heute Abend. Wer ist mit dabei????

hier noch mal genau: start ca. 17.00 h an der Uni dann die übliche Runde und auf dem Rückweg dann Glühwein, Feuer Würstchen was Ihr wollt. 

Bitte postet mal bis heute mittag weil ich sonst was anderes mache. 

Grüsse ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Dezember 2005)

@Danger

Björn kommt auch noch mit. Da sein Fully net geht, sind wir mit HT´unterwegs.  
Bin mal gespannt.


@ra.
Viel Spaß


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Dezember 2005)

Geht nachher jemand fahren???
Nen kleenes Tuörchen?
Für weiter weg fahren isses jetzt glaube zu spät. Um 4 is ja dunkel.
Und nein, ich will keine Lampe mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (10. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

ich hab morgen auch zeit ne runde zu biken. hoffentlich hält das wetter.

@dangerous: wenn du auf die alb gehts sag mal zeitig bescheid. ich wollt ja eigentlcih mitkommen.

fährt jemand hier ne runde über die üblichen trails? müsste eigentlcih was für die kondition tun - die skisaison fängt langsam so richtig an.

@ ra & thomas: was ist mit ner schönbuchrunde?

wenn sich sonst nix ergibt komm ich auch ins wäldchen


----------



## Floater (10. Dezember 2005)

...daqnn halt hier, verweise aber nochmals auf den nightsession thread:
würde heute evtl. auch gern einen nightride machen. kann aber erst gegen später. vielleicht bekommt man das mit dem grillen ja auch noch hin(also, wenn ich hier aus dem fenster schaue ist schönes wetter)
und wer es noch ganz genau lesen will: 
1. mache den vorschlag heute abend einen nightride(mit hochleistungshalogenscheinwerfern zu machen)
2. dannach könnte man sich an einer feuerstelle versammeln und vorher aufgewärmten glühwein aus thermoskannen trinken oder aber auch kalten glühwein vor ort erhitzen; wenn man an der feuerstelle ein feuer in gang bekommt kann man auch mitgebrachtes grillgut zum zwecke des verzehrs erhitzen
3. (trifft nur zu, wenn 2. stattfindet)diejenigen von euch, die aus irgendwelchen gründen kein interesse am nightride haben können ja durchaus zum grillen in den wald kommen. wenn also ein nicht radfahrer kommt könntze er ja vielleicht auch in einem baumarkt seiner wahl ein zwei bündel kaminholz organisieren
4. wer will kann dannach gerne im wald übernachten. in ermangelung eines hochleistungsschlafsackes hatte ich das nie vor und werde es auch nie vorhaben

jetzt sollte doch eigentlich alles klar sein, oder?!

irgendwie ist es schneller 

glühride mit grillen?

zu tippen und es kann ja dann auch klappen, aber lassen wir das...  
also
als startzeit würd ich 20.00 in den raum werfen(ach ja, klare aussagen: um 20:00 den nightride an einem noch zu vereibarenden treffpunkt starten; bezüglich des grillens würde ich weitere absprachen erst treffen, wenn jemand noch grillen und weinen will...)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Dezember 2005)

@Floater
Ich habe versucht genau das bis gestern abzuklären. 
Da sich aber von all denen die eigentlich kommen wollten niemand meldet, hab ich auch keinen BocK mehr.

Auf Fragen wie

Wo grillen? > keine Antwort
wer hat nen Rost > keine Antwort 
wer holt HOlz > Keine Antwort
usw.


Also spätestens hier sage ich mir, keiner hat Bock. 


Wünsche viel Spaß.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (10. Dezember 2005)

@Floater: ruf mich mal an, ich wäre sehr wahrscheinlich dabei. 

Ob Glühwein und oder grillen usw. mir schei$ egal, haupsache biken. 

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## driver79 (10. Dezember 2005)

beim grillen wär ich immer noch dabvei. übernachten evtl. auch. holz könnte ich ausm baumarkt besorgen. tuts für den rost auch son teil ausm ofen?

da ich ja dann mitm auto kom, würd ich den grillplatz, der näher zum parkplatz bevorzugen.

@mike

sollte wohl doch öfters hier reinschauen


----------



## Koeni (10. Dezember 2005)

@steppi
Du armer, keiner will was mit dir zu tun haben  


Morgen im Wäldchen bin ich vielleicht auch dabei


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Dezember 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen im Wäldchen bin ich vielleicht auch dabei


 

DAnn komm mit HT!
Björn und ich kommen auch mit HT. Sein Fully geht nicht.

@Driver 

Ich hab mich jetzt anderweilig verplant. Ich sag dann im JAnuar Bescheid.

Die Trails sind übrigens ganz geil fahrbar. War eben mal kurz ne Runde drehen.


----------



## Koeni (10. Dezember 2005)

Wenn ich komm, dann komm ich mit Fully


----------



## driver79 (10. Dezember 2005)

gut, dann verplan ich mich auch mal anderweitig. 

werd morgen warscheinlich nicht dabei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (10. Dezember 2005)

Bin doch nicht dabei. Geh morgen ins Leuze


----------



## Floater (10. Dezember 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Bin doch nicht dabei. Geh morgen ins Leuze




und ich dachte ich wäre alt  

wann solls denn morgen los gehen? früh wäre mir sehr recht!!


----------



## dangerousD (10. Dezember 2005)

@backwoods
War heute schon mit Thomas und den Jungs von der Alb unterwegs... konnte ich mir bei dem genialen Wetter nicht entgehen lassen! War sehr schön, aber für nächstes WE ist auch wieder ein Ausritt angedacht. Vielleicht klappt es ja dann bei Dir? Ansonsten freue ich mich, Dich morgen im Wäldchen zu sehen!

@morgen (also Sonntag)
Wäre für das lustige Wäldchen... vielleicht kann ich den Holk noch überzeugen! Ansonsten kann ich noch jemanden mitnehmen, muß eh quer durch Stuttgart. Zeit? So gegen elf am Parkplatz??? Dann ist es auch nicht mehr soooo kalt. 

@floater: ...und früh ist es trotzdem. Für einen Sonntag


----------



## Floater (10. Dezember 2005)

...auf welcher alb denn? hätte ja auch noch zig singletrailkilometer anzubieten...


----------



## Floater (10. Dezember 2005)

ach [email protected] kann sein, daß ich mich mitnehemen lasse melde mich dann morgen bei dir...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Dezember 2005)

Also Björn und ich fahren hier  11 Uhr weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (11. Dezember 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Also Björn und ich fahren hier  11 Uhr weg.



ziemlich anspruchsvolle uhrzeit. bin gerade erst aus der sporthalle bzw. der kneipe gekommen  wir ham 3:0 gewonnen  

ich hoffe ihr seit noch dort wenn ich erscheine

eigentlich müsste ich noch das schaltauge und den zug wechseln, aber dass muss halt nochmal so gehen. sonst wirds ncoh später.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Dezember 2005)

@backwoods

Schaltzug und Schaltauge brauchste nicht. Ein Gang reicht.
Bis nachher. Denk dran um 16 Uhr isses dunkel.


----------



## Floater (11. Dezember 2005)

...ich hab mal bei der stuttgart night session wieder nen glühride reingesetzt. es darf auch nur gegrillt oder übernachtet oder auch sonst was werden. schlage mal vor die organisatuion diesesmal nur bei den night sessions zu machen(es ist ja nachts und nicht sonntags  ) und nicht üpber 3 threads verteilt....


----------



## Backwoods (12. Dezember 2005)

@dd: 
ich brauch immer noch neue buchsen für meinen x-fusion dämpfer. das ist der selbe den du auch hast. vermutlich nicht die alu dinger sondern die in denen die alu buschsen drin stecken. um die zu wechslen benötigt man auch ein spezieles werkzeug von x-fusion oder fox. 

da es der dirk von fahräder und mehr in schönaich zum erstmal (bei mir) null gebacken bekommt würd ich es gerne mal in dem laden probieren wo du den dämpfer her hast! 

gärtringen oder so? ist das ein fox/x-fusion service point?

also her mit den infos. 

ich will den dämpfer lieber nicht einschicken....


----------



## SOX (14. Dezember 2005)

Buchsen für Dämpfer kriegt man, wenn man freundlich anfragt, umsonst bei www.iglidur.de -> Typ "G". Ausserdem sind diese Buchsen um Welten besser als das Originale Scheißzeug. Bei mir haben die Originalen Fox nur 6 Monate gehalten, die Iglidur Dinger halten schon 3 Jahre und sind wie neu.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## dangerousD (15. Dezember 2005)

@backwoods

Oh Mann, möchte wissen, wo Du wieder Deine Ohren hattest  Den Dämpfer habe ich von einem Kumpel bekommen, nicht aus'm Shop  Mit ein wenig Geschick bekommt man die Buchsen auch selbst gewechselt, habe ich auch gemacht. Dann kannst Du SOX' Tipp folgen und Dir Gleitlager von Iglidur holen... 
Theoretisch müßte das Wechseln aber jeder Shop können, der auch Dämpferservice macht. So groß sind die Unterschiede nämlich nicht... habe allerdings keine Ahnung, zu wem Du da gehen könntest. Evtl. macht Dir das in Gärtringen der Frank Kimmerle (ich glaube, der Laden heißt sogar Radsport Kimmerle). Genaueres weiß Mike, da Frank sein "Stammhändler" ist. Oder so... ansonsten kann ich Dir www.dustbikes.de in Rottenburg empfehlen. Allerdings ist Kai erst wieder ab Mittwoch im Laden...


----------



## Floater (16. Dezember 2005)

...hat jemand pläne fürs WE?
ich müsste morgen eh nach WN befürchte aber, daß es dort im wald eher nass ist....
wenns gefriert wär es natürlich wieder genehm!


----------



## Koeni (16. Dezember 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ...hat jemand pläne fürs WE?



Ja, Snowboarden  .

Aber bei nem Nightride wär ich nächste Woche vielleicht mal dabei( aber langsam bitte  )


----------



## Floater (16. Dezember 2005)

...ts der koni bleibt wohl auch als student im freizeitstress  
night bzw glühride steht ja am ´mittwoch an, siehe night session!
und das mit dem langsam klingt aus deinem mund mal wieder nach tiefstapelei...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Dezember 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ...hat jemand pläne fürs WE?
> ich müsste morgen eh nach WN befürchte aber, daß es dort im wald eher nass ist....
> wenns gefriert wär es natürlich wieder genehm!


Wenn Du Lust hast morgen die Schaufel zu schwingen, melde Dich.

Nightride, leider keine Zeit. Ist auch echt keine Ausrede. 
Weihnachtsfeiernstress


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (16. Dezember 2005)

@steppi,

ich kann nicht schaufeln, ich muss mit meiner Freundin Weihnachtsgeschenke kaufen,,,,


----------



## Floater (16. Dezember 2005)

...wo denn? aber von illegalen aktionen möcht ich hier nix lesen!!!  also wie gesagt HIER nicht


----------



## sms (16. Dezember 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ...wo denn? aber von illegalen aktionen möcht ich hier nix lesen!!!  also wie gesagt HIER nicht


du bist per pm informiert... weiteres gibts beim Steppi


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Dezember 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ... also wie gesagt HIER nicht


 
  Das is ja wohl klar


----------



## Koeni (16. Dezember 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ...ts der koni bleibt wohl auch als student im freizeitstress
> night bzw glühride steht ja am ´mittwoch an, siehe night session!
> und das mit dem langsam klingt aus deinem mund mal wieder nach tiefstapelei...



Hey, ich hab schon viel geleistet als Student. Zum Beispiel hab ich in der ersten Matheklausur 5 von 15 Punkten geschrieben. Und wieviel braucht man zum Bestehen? Richtig, 5 Punkte.


----------



## brumbrum (17. Dezember 2005)

Hoy, nochmal viiiieeellen Dank für die Aktion heute  . Hab mir leider nur den Namen Vom Mike merken können  . Vielleicht könnten die anderen Zwei mal kurz posten.
Greetz


----------



## SOX (17. Dezember 2005)

Nur mal so zur Info:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2344391#post2344391

Morgen Treffunkt am Fernsehturm.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Backwoods (17. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

schätze mal die Schaufelaktion hat heute schon stattgefunden? nach dem posting vom brumbrum kann ich mir auch denken wo.

was geht morgen ab? hab vermutlich zeit zum biken! das bighit steht noch leicht zerlegt im keller - würde also eher mit dem leichteren gerät über die (snow?)trails pflügen.

@dd und andere interessierte: was ist mit dem ride an/auf der alb?

ansonnsten pack ich halt die ski und snowbord sachen zusammen und mach mich spätetsten am montag morgen auf in die alpen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Dezember 2005)

@Sox

Leider keine Zeit morgen. Wurde mit HAusarbeiten überschüttet 
Ab Januar is wieder mehr Zeit.


@BAckwoods

Ja, war heute.  Und ist sehr geil geworden. Nur leider zuviel Schnee und Eis auf der Strecke.  Lass Dich überraschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (17. Dezember 2005)

@brum brum
ich war/ bin der jörg
seid ihr mit dem letzten double noch fertich geworden?


----------



## dangerousD (17. Dezember 2005)

@brumbrum

 Ich war's, der Dirk!  War echt lustig heute, auch ohne Bike  Hoffe nur, daß ich das Ergebnis (oder besser: die Ergebnisse) unserer Bemühungen dann im nächsten Jahr noch vorfinde und abreiten kann...

@floater

Jep, ist fertig geworden. Und sogar schon besprungen  Alles easy... zumindest sah es so aus 

@backwoods

Jep, war heute  Morgen auf die Alb? Mal sehen, schau' mal in den Hechingen-Thread. Wenn, dann wäre nur Tobi dabei. Und dann eher nachmittags, ab 13 oder 14 Uhr. Das entscheidet sich morgen vormittag.


----------



## dangerousD (17. Dezember 2005)

@backwoods
PLANÄNDERUNG! Gehe morgen nicht auf die Alb, wir werden hier im Schönbuch eine Runde drehen. Treffe mich um elf mit Thomas und wahrscheinlich auch Holk auf dem Parkplatz am Waldfriedhof (wenn Du von Herrenberg Richtung Hildrizhausen fährst, dann ist der Parkplatz oben auf der Kuppe vom Schönbuch). Meine Telefonnummer schicke ich Dir per PM, falls Du Dich aus dem Bett quälen kannst  und zu uns stoßen willst. Würde mich freuen! Wetterupdate gibt es morgen gegen zehn, dann wird auch endgültig entschieden.

@all
Sonst noch jemand Lust auf einen Snow-Ride im Schönbuch? Nur nicht zieren, wir nehmen jeden mit


----------



## dangerousD (18. Dezember 2005)

Wetterbericht: ca. 0°C, leichter Schneefall, 5-10cm Neuschnee. Wir gehen fahren! Bis denne...


----------



## Backwoods (18. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

bei mir geht heut leider gar nix  

mich hat gestern abend der magen darm virus heimgesucht - sozusagen bikers rache    hab die halbe nacht auf dem klo verbracht und mich gerade erst rausgequält   

geht wieder besser momentan. muss aber sehen das ich morgen fit bin. will ja die ganze woche schon zum skifahren/borden gehen. 

bei mir langt's also nur für einen wintersport tag vorm fernseher. schade wäre wohl die letzte gelegenheit gewesen dieses jahr nochmal bike zu gehen.


----------



## Backwoods (18. Dezember 2005)

Hey, ich wusste garnicht, dass die IBC ne eigene Brauerei hat:

guckstdu hier: www.ibcrootbeer.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Dezember 2005)

@Backwoods


Gute Besserung


----------



## brumbrum (19. Dezember 2005)

Sodele, war mal ne kleine Runde drehen -- sind ja echt miese Bedingungen. Der obere Double ist eigentlich ganz gut zu springen, sofern man genügend Geschwindigkeit hat, was heute nicht so ganz einfach war  . Den Mittleren bin ich nur mal so Testweise daneben gesprungen -- hätte wohl nicht ganz bis auf die Landung gereicht, da mussmer ganz schön schnell sein. Der untere Double is jetzt auf jedenfall besser -- einfach vollgas denn is OK.
Greetz


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Dezember 2005)

Ahh ja, Du hast ja Urlaub 

KAnn mir fast nicht vorstellen, das die Weite sooo groß ist. 
Naja, beim erstenmal wird es wohl sehr mulmig sein.
Dauert ja noch  
Aber das liegt sicher auch an den Bedingungen. MAtsch und LAub.
Und dann Deine Reifen  Bremsen ja auch ein wenig  
Taugen sie? Hast ja jetzt die gewünschten Bedinungen.


----------



## brumbrum (19. Dezember 2005)

Joa, Reifen sind bestens, die saugen sich förmlich am Boden fest


----------



## sms (19. Dezember 2005)

brumbrum schrieb:
			
		

> ... Der untere Double .....einfach vollgas denn is OK.


das krieg ich hin


----------



## brumbrum (21. Dezember 2005)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> das krieg ich hin


Des is net der ganz Unterste !! Mehr so der in der Mitte   .


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (21. Dezember 2005)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> das krieg ich hin



manchmal frag ich mich dann schon wo Du eigentlich Deine Gehirnerschütterung her hattest, ich dachte Du läßt das Ding beim Biken immer zu Hause.    (spart auch den ein oder anderen Helm)


----------



## driver79 (23. Dezember 2005)

Frohe OSTERN!!! 
und lasst euch reichlich beschenken!!  


werde über die feiertage nicht wegfahren, also wer bock auf ne kleine runde fahren ist einfach melden.


----------



## Floater (23. Dezember 2005)

...keine post aus england da    
aber auf der hp kann man immer nur noch pre-ordern...

also frohes fest und so weiter!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Dezember 2005)

Bevor ich nachher keine Zeit mehr habe, wünsch ich Euch allen schöne Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch ins neue JAhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (23. Dezember 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor ich nachher keine Zeit mehr habe, wünsch ich Euch allen schöne Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch ins neue JAhr.



Danke,
da schließe ich mich natürlich an


----------



## zerg10 (24. Dezember 2005)

Ja, Euch allen natürlich   frohe weihnachten und so...


----------



## dangerousD (24. Dezember 2005)

Und hier die Neuhochdeutsche Variante: MERRY X-MAS, FOLKS!!! Wünsche Euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest mit allem, was so dazugehört... und sammelt noch mal ordentlich Kalorien für's nächste Jahr, denn dann geht's rund! Na wenn das mal kein Wortspiel war  Also, frohes Feiern!


PS: Ich persönlich kämpfe mit ein paar Runden im Schnee gegen die Ringe auf den Hüften... ich hoffe, Ihr kommt auch dazu! Go ride!


----------



## boerni (24. Dezember 2005)

von mir och ma frohe weihnachten ausem hohen norden mal uff na anderen sprache wa. also lasst euch alle jut beschencken und ess och schön viel. bis denne björn


----------



## sms (25. Dezember 2005)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> Frohe OSTERN!!!
> und lasst euch reichlich beschenken!!


Ja, von mir auch Frohe OSTERN!!!


----------



## Floater (27. Dezember 2005)

...apropos beschenken: ratet mal, was jetzt doch noch im dezember bei mir eingetroffen ist!!


----------



## Koeni (27. Dezember 2005)

Überweisung ist unterwegs


----------



## sms (27. Dezember 2005)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Überweisung ist unterwegs


apropos.....  -> @ torte! überweis' mal!


----------



## zerg10 (29. Dezember 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ...apropos beschenken: ratet mal, was jetzt doch noch im dezember bei mir eingetroffen ist!!



Dann meld' Dich mal bei mir. Morgen abend z.B. hätte ich Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (30. Dezember 2005)

@floater
Na dann kann das neue Jahr ja kommen! Ich werde Dir das Geld wohl bar übergeben, bin erst ab Mitte nächster Woche wieder im Ländle - und habe natürlich weder bereits überwiesen noch Deine Daten dabei...

@all
Bin wieder auf den Geschmack gekommen und habe festgestellt, daß auch das Snowboarden jede Menge Spaß macht  Insbesondere bei den jetzigen Wetterbedingungen  Wir sollten mal einen gemeinsamen Ausflug ins Auge fassen, z.B. zum Fellhorn. Oder sonstwo "in der Nähe". Kenne mich mit den Skigebieten - noch - nicht so aus. Im Schwarzwald gibt es ja auch die ein oder andere nette Piste - so für den kleinen Ausflug zwischendurch (Enzklösterle bietet sich da z.B. an)

@boerni
Bist Du Montag/Dienstag noch in Berlin? Icke bin dann ooch da, da kömmer uns ja mal treffen, wa?!


----------



## Floater (30. Dezember 2005)

@zerg: schade, gerade erst gelesen, und heutew ist es nicht gaaaanz so gut. morgen auch stressig und übermorgen bin ich verkatert...
wann bist denn du wieder auf arbeit?
@all sollen wir dann mal den nwd6 event mit earthed 3 nachholen?


----------



## Floater (30. Dezember 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @floater
> Na dann kann das neue Jahr ja kommen! Ich werde Dir das Geld wohl bar übergeben, bin erst ab Mitte nächster Woche wieder im Ländle - und habe natürlich weder bereits überwiesen noch Deine Daten dabei...
> 
> @all
> ...




du sau, ich werd dieses jahr wohl kaum zum snowboarden kommen...

ich würd dem schwarzwald das allgäu fast immer vorziehen, da die längere fahrzeit (max 1h weniger schlafen eigentlich) in keinem verhältniss zu den besseren pisten steht


----------



## Koeni (30. Dezember 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Bin wieder auf den Geschmack gekommen und habe festgestellt, daß auch das Snowboarden jede Menge Spaß macht  Insbesondere bei den jetzigen Wetterbedingungen  Wir sollten mal einen gemeinsamen Ausflug ins Auge fassen, z.B. zum Fellhorn. Oder sonstwo "in der Nähe". Kenne mich mit den Skigebieten - noch - nicht so aus. Im Schwarzwald gibt es ja auch die ein oder andere nette Piste - so für den kleinen Ausflug zwischendurch (Enzklösterle bietet sich da z.B. an)



In Enzklösterle war ich heute. Das kannst du ja mal voll inne Tonne treten. So'n Rotz aber auch  . Wir sind da hin, weil jemand verletzungsbedingt abgesprungen ist und uns zu zweit Oberstdorf zu teuer war. Also so Schwarzwald- oder Albskigebiete geb ich mir nicht mehr .

N Guten Rutsch Euch allen und bis nächstes Jahr dann


----------



## zerg10 (30. Dezember 2005)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg: schade, gerade erst gelesen, und heutew ist es nicht gaaaanz so gut. morgen auch stressig und übermorgen bin ich verkatert...
> wann bist denn du wieder auf arbeit?
> @all sollen wir dann mal den nwd6 event mit earthed 3 nachholen?



Bin ab dem 9.01. wieder da. Und die Idee mit dem Event gefällt mir gut. Muß mal die Terminlage prüfen u. sage dann rechtzeitig Bescheid. 
Gibt dann eben keine Dirts u. Local DHs, dafür jede Menge Diät-Pasta


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Dezember 2005)

So, bin auch wieder da  

Werde am 01.01.06 wohl ne ruhige Runde drehen. Wenn jemand Lust hat, gebt Bescheid. 

@Floater

Ich würde gerne mal am 02 bei Dir rum kommen. Wegen der Runden Scheibe  
Sag mal an ob Dir das passt und wann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (30. Dezember 2005)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ab dem 9.01. wieder da. Und die Idee mit dem Event gefällt mir gut. Muß mal die Terminlage prüfen u. sage dann rechtzeitig Bescheid.
> Gibt dann eben keine Dirts u. Local DHs, dafür jede Menge Diät-Pasta




...naja, das mit den dirts und local dhs können wir ja noch sehen, ist doch gerade schönes bikewetter!


----------



## boerni (30. Dezember 2005)

@dd
ja bin noch so bis dienstag oder mittwoch in berlin. wär cool wenn wir uns hier treffen könnten. werde mich dann mal am montag bei dir melden, denn wo ich hier wohn hat mein handybetreiber noch keine netzabdeckung. also bis denne


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (31. Dezember 2005)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> So, bin auch wieder da
> 
> Werde am 01.01.06 wohl ne ruhige Runde drehen. Wenn jemand Lust hat, gebt Bescheid.



Hallole, 

in Abhänigkeit davon ob mein Kopf morgen unter den Helm passt oder nicht würde ich mitkommen. Lust und Zeit habe ich auf alle Fälle. Wir müßt nur noch mal sehen ob die Schneeverhältnisse es auch zulassen. 

Wir können ja morgen gegen Mittag noch mal posten. 

Guten Rutsch. 
ra.


----------



## driver79 (31. Dezember 2005)

bin morgen evtl. dabei. vorrausgesetzt nicht zu früh. werd mich nochmal melden.


hab übrigends schon die kleine runde scheibe.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Dezember 2005)

Wie sieht es mit einer kleinen Runde aus wie Uni Botnang und Krumbach.
DAnn sollten wir bei den doch schweren Bedingungen gegen 16:00 bis 16:30 wieder hier sein.
Starten könnten wir dann nicht so früh. Also 14 Uhroder etwas ehr.
Vergesst aber Eure TAucherbrillen nicht. Es taut


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Januar 2006)

Wünsche ein schönes Neues Jahr 2006.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Januar 2006)

@heute

Da der Schnee vor meiner Tür fast weg ist, es aber im Wald gestern Abend sehr eklig war, wollte ich mal fragen ob IHr beide fahren wollt.
Ist halt ein gemisch aus Schneematsch und WAsser in den Schneepfützen.
Laufen ging jedenfalls nicht so gut.
Ich richte mich dann nach Euch.

´Jörg wollte ggf. auch kommen. 14 Uhr passt soweit ich weis dem Chris und dem Jörg. 

SAgt einfach mal was an.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Januar 2006)

Abfahrt is 14 Uhr.
Bis dann


----------



## Koeni (1. Januar 2006)

Ich hab's überlebt.
A guads Neus winsch i aich


----------



## Backwoods (1. Januar 2006)

Back im Ländle! (aber nur für 4 oder 5 tage )

erstmal frohes neues euch allen!



			
				dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sollten mal einen gemeinsamen Ausflug ins Auge fassen, z.B. zum Fellhorn. Oder sonstwo "in der Nähe". Kenne mich mit den Skigebieten - noch - nicht so aus. Im Schwarzwald gibt es ja auch die ein oder andere nette Piste - so für den kleinen Ausflug zwischendurch (Enzklösterle bietet sich da z.B. an)



das ist ne gute idee. ich wär auf alle fälle dabei. bin allerdings der gleichen meinung wie koeni und hab auf schwarzwald eher keinen bock. lieber ne stunde länger fahren und ans fellhorn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (4. Januar 2006)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> das ist ne gute idee. ich wär auf alle fälle dabei. bin allerdings der gleichen meinung wie koeni und hab auf schwarzwald eher keinen bock. lieber ne stunde länger fahren und ans fellhorn.



Fellhorn wäre eine feine Sache. Irgendwie bekomme ich über's Geschäft verbilligte Karten, wenn's für eine Gruppenkarte nicht reichen sollte. 

Fährt hier eigentlich noch jemand im Raum FK oder Uni ?


----------



## sms (4. Januar 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Fährt hier eigentlich noch jemand im Raum FK oder Uni ?


So Leute, Neujahr ist überlebt..... ich *muss* dieses Wochenende Radfahren! Wer hat Vorschläge, raus damit!  

Ps, hier stand doch mal was über neue Dämpferbuchsen drehen???
Kann das nicht mehr finden, ich bräuchte aber definitiv welche für mein altes Scott, die sind total ausgelutscht. Wer hat einen Tipp, wo man die "günstig" neu drehen/einpressen lassen kann?


----------



## brumbrum (4. Januar 2006)

Im Eichhörnchenparadies


----------



## sms (4. Januar 2006)

brumbrum schrieb:
			
		

> Im Eichhörnchenparadies


Warst du im Eichhörnchenparadies schon Schneeschippen, oder liegt dort nix?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Januar 2006)

Mich hat die Erkältung nun voll erwischt.  
Werde also mein Bike im Keller lassen.

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, dass der Botnang letzte Woche super fahren ging aber sehr NAss war. Also Regenhose!. Sollte aber mittlerweile abgetrocknet sein.

Viel Spaß


----------



## brumbrum (5. Januar 2006)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> Warst du im Eichhörnchenparadies schon Schneeschippen, oder liegt dort nix?


Is alles wech, hehe.


----------



## Kailinger (5. Januar 2006)

Würd am Samstag jmd. mit nach Schorndorf rausfahren, die B29 Trails auschecken?


----------



## sms (5. Januar 2006)

Kailinger schrieb:
			
		

> Würd am Samstag jmd. mit nach Schorndorf rausfahren, die B29 Trails auschecken?


Du hast eine PM


----------



## zerg10 (6. Januar 2006)

Kailinger schrieb:
			
		

> Würd am Samstag jmd. mit nach Schorndorf rausfahren, die B29 Trails auschecken?



Ist das mehr zum Hüpfen oder brauche ich dafür auch Uphill-Gänge ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (6. Januar 2006)

Mehr Info: http://www.dirtmag.de/b29trails.html


----------



## Floater (6. Januar 2006)

...in welchem zustand sind denn die b29 trails gerade?


----------



## zerg10 (6. Januar 2006)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ...in welchem zustand sind denn die b29 trails gerade?



Und wie sieht es mit Dir heute nachmittag bzw. abend aus ? Vorbeikommen und einwerfen reicht ...

@Kailinger
Schweres Gerät also. Ab wann wärst Du/Ihr denn da ?


----------



## SOX (6. Januar 2006)

@sms:
ich habe mir meine Dämpferbuchsen aus Edelstahl drehen lassen und zwar in der Uni-Werkstatt in Vaihingen (Pfaffenwald 7 im Keller unter den Bauingenieuren).
Der Typ dort (hatte ich mal kurz bei der Weihnachtsfeier kennengelernt) hat anscheinend 4h dazu gebraucht und das für lau. Sehr nett.

Qualität der Buchsen ist einwandfrei.

Du bist doch Student, oder? Dann frag einfach in Deiner Werkstatt nach.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Floater (6. Januar 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie sieht es mit Dir heute nachmittag bzw. abend aus ? Vorbeikommen und einwerfen reicht ...
> 
> @Kailinger
> Schweres Gerät also. Ab wann wärst Du/Ihr denn da ?



jo, so hatte ich das gedacht...deine sms war etwas missverständlich...
melde mich dann nochmal bist so gegen 4-5 daheim?


----------



## sms (6. Januar 2006)

SOX schrieb:
			
		

> @....
> 
> Du *bist doch Student*, oder? Dann frag einfach in Deiner Werkstatt nach.
> 
> Gruß Gerd


Schon seit einem halben Jahrzehnt nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (6. Januar 2006)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> jo, so hatte ich das gedacht...deine sms war etwas missverständlich...
> melde mich dann nochmal bist so gegen 4-5 daheim?



Da werde mal ausnahmsweise mein Händi einschalten.


----------



## sms (6. Januar 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Kailinger
> Schweres Gerät also. Ab wann wärst Du/Ihr denn da ?


Also muss der schwere Stinker zeigen, ob er dafür auch geeignet ist...

@Kai

Sag an, wann! .... Ich würde vorschlagen so 10 Uhr ... muss vorher aber noch zum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Zerg bist du dabei? (zeig uns deinen spezial Mathias-onehander)


----------



## Kailinger (6. Januar 2006)

@Buchsen:
Die Passung für die "Welle"/Dämpferbuchse ist eine f7. Für Fox zum Bsp. 12,7f7 (12,7=halb Zoll). Das ganze geschliffen auf Rz2 oder Ra0,4. Ich würde dann eine durchgängige Hülse drehen lassen und den Dämpfer dann mit Kunststoffscheiben in der Mitte zentrieren. Die Gleitlager, die im Dämpfer eingepresst sind, gibt zB. von INA/FAG:
http://medias.ina.de/medias/de!hp.ec.br/PAPZ..P10;aPRr9-_oseO7
(zöllig für Fox).

Passende Silberstahlstangen in f7 für nicht zöllige Maße gibts fertig zu kaufen. Einfach noch ein Loch rein, abstechen und feddich. Keine Passung mehr drehen, nix schleifen. 

Bei weiteren Fragen einfach fragen.

@b29: An den B29-Trails wird gerade mächtig gebaut. Ein Teil ist wohl fahrbar. Ich denk ich werde so ab halb zwei da sein, vorher passts bei mir nicht.

Gruß Kai


----------



## zerg10 (6. Januar 2006)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> Also muss der schwere Stinker zeigen, ob er dafür auch geeignet ist...
> 
> @Kai
> 
> ...



Werde dann wohl so gegen 14:00 aufkreuzen, wahrscheinlich mit dem kleinen weissen.


----------



## Koeni (7. Januar 2006)

Also, ich saß schon ne halbe Ewigkeit nimmer auf'm Rad und muß zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich gerade mehr Bock auf ne ordentliche Ladung Schnee hätte, als auf so "Halbwinterwetter".Damit lässt sich wenigstens was anfangen. Aber falls es trocken bleibt, hätt ich auch mal wieder Lust ins Eichhörnchenparadies zu gehn


----------



## sms (7. Januar 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Aber falls es trocken bleibt, hätt ich auch mal wieder Lust ins Eichhörnchenparadies zu gehn


Dort ist alles trocken


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Januar 2006)

So, da ich ja nun nicht fahren konnte, würde ich gerne schöne Berichte hören  

Sms war im Eichhörnchenwald und es war trocken. 

Wie hat Dir das neue gefallen?


----------



## brumbrum (7. Januar 2006)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> Dort ist alles trocken


Furztrocken, und lässt sich prima rocken, hehe.
sms hab wir net gesehen


----------



## sms (7. Januar 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> So, da ich ja nun nicht fahren konnte, würde ich gerne schöne Berichte hören
> 
> Sms war im Eichhörnchenwald und es war trocken.
> 
> Wie hat Dir das neue gefallen?


Naja, das der Sprung vor dem unteren Grossen Double diesen Holzbalken weichen musste ist Geschmacksache.

Den "neuen" Double in der Mitte finde ich interressant, es sah aber nicht so aus, als ob dort schon jemand die Landung getroffen hat, dort waren keinerlei Spuren drauf.

Der obere 2te Double sieht nun ziemlich gut aus....

-----> Würde jemand nun morgen jemand mitkommen und dort Eichhörnchen jagen?


@Trails unter der Brücke in Schorndorf.

Alles Doubles, ziemlich große Dicke dinger. -> absolut nichts fürs Stinky  
Schade, dass man dort nicht "klein" anfangen kann und sich dann steigern kann, weil nach dem Anlaufhügel muss man gleich jeweils eine großen Double springen.


----------



## sms (7. Januar 2006)

brumbrum schrieb:
			
		

> Furztrocken, und lässt sich prima rocken, hehe.
> sms hab wir net gesehen


Ich bin auch nicht gefahren, ich bin nur nach dem ich in Schorndorf war kurz vorbeigefahren um mir das anzuschauen.... war so gegen 17 Uhr oder so, fast schon dunkel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brumbrum (7. Januar 2006)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch nicht gefahren, ich bin nur nach dem ich in Schorndorf war kurz vorbeigefahren um mir das anzuschauen.... war so gegen 17 Uhr oder so, fast schon dunkel


Aaaahhhso


----------



## brumbrum (7. Januar 2006)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> Den "neuen" Double in der Mitte finde ich interressant, es sah aber nicht so aus, als ob dort schon jemand die Landung getroffen hat, dort waren keinerlei Spuren drauf.


Muß noch'n bissle abgeändert werden  .


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Januar 2006)

@sms
so is fein.


----------



## zerg10 (7. Januar 2006)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] unter der Brücke in Schorndorf.
> 
> Alles Doubles, ziemlich große Dicke dinger. -> absolut nichts fürs Stinky
> Schade, dass man dort nicht "klein" anfangen kann und sich dann steigern kann, weil nach dem Anlaufhügel muss man gleich jeweils eine großen Double springen.



Yo, die waren echt heftig. Aber immerhin gab's im Anschluß noch einen netten Tech-Talk


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Januar 2006)

Da ich bald wieder, 15.01.06, noch etwas älter werde, plane ich nen Umtrunk  
Ihr seid also hiermit eingeladen mit mir am 14.01.2006 den ein oder anderen KAsten Bier zu leeren  Für Eure Frauen stehen auch noch andere SAchen bereit.


Gebt mir bitte noch BEscheid wer kommen kann und ob mit/ohne Freundin/Frau.

So ab 20 Uhr ist das Bier dann auch kalt genug.

Freu mich schon.


----------



## Koeni (7. Januar 2006)

@brumbrum,Sms etc.
ist jetzt morgen jemand oben auf der Strecke? Vielleicht schau ich dann spontan mal vorbei


----------



## sms (7. Januar 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @brumbrum,Sms etc.
> ist jetzt morgen jemand oben auf der Strecke? Vielleicht schau ich dann spontan mal vorbei


Da meine Freundin mich morgen nicht sehen will....      .... und mir nix besseres einfällt, werde ich morgen Eichhörnchen jagen gehen.


----------



## saimen74 (7. Januar 2006)

Servus,  wäre aus Stammheim würde gerne auch mal da (wo?) a bissle rumhobben ?!
Schorndorf war ich schon ein paar mal , die oberen sindmir zu heavy aber die unteren gehen und der Anlieger mit table und Kurve is au spassig..

grüssle aus Stammheim
saimen


----------



## Koeni (7. Januar 2006)

@sms
Ab wann und wie lang bist du denn oben? Weiß noch net, ob ich heut noch weggeh, aber ich denk ich würd vorbeischaun morgen

@saimen
klar, häng dich halt mal mit dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (7. Januar 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @sms
> Ab wann und wie lang bist du denn oben? ...
> ...


Ich bin da flexibel.... ich peile mal irgendwas zwischen 11 und 14 Uhr bis ca 16 Uhr an... ich werde morgen mal bei dir durchklingeln, dann weist bescheid...


----------



## saimen74 (7. Januar 2006)

wann und wo gehts morgen los?


----------



## zerg10 (8. Januar 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich bald wieder, 15.01.06, noch etwas älter werde, plane ich nen Umtrunk
> Ihr seid also hiermit eingeladen mit mir am 14.01.2006 den ein oder anderen KAsten Bier zu leeren  Für Eure Frauen stehen auch noch andere SAchen bereit.
> 
> 
> ...



Sollen wir da gleich die Premierenfeier von *EARTHED 2* steigen lassen ? Beamer kann ich besorgen ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Januar 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollen wir da gleich die Premierenfeier von *EARTHED 2* steigen lassen ? Beamer kann ich besorgen ...


 
Wenn Interesse besteht, wird sich schon ein freies Stück Wand finden


----------



## zerg10 (9. Januar 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollen wir da gleich die Premierenfeier von *EARTHED 2* steigen lassen ? Beamer kann ich besorgen ...



Ich Depp, ich meine natürlich *Earthed 3*


----------



## dangerousD (9. Januar 2006)

@mike & matze
Es ist ja nicht so, daß ich den Film nicht sehen möchte. Ganz im Gegentum. Aber ich denke, meine Frau wird nicht die einzige sein, die davon nicht begeistert ist   Wollte das nur mal so anbringen, ohne gleich als Spaßbremse da zu stehen 

@floater
Hast Du meine Mail bekommen? Bitte bitte bitte... und warst Du schon bei der Post? Bitte bitte bitte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (9. Januar 2006)

Also, gut ist der Film schon, aber an Earthed 1 kommt er genauso wenig ran, wie der 2te Teil. Da hab ich mir wohl umsonst Hoffnung gemacht. Naja, besser als NWD6 ist er allemal


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Januar 2006)

@DD
Ich seh das genauso. 

@zerg
Brauchst also nix zu organisieren.


----------



## zerg10 (9. Januar 2006)

@Danger
Spaßbremse...  

Keine Ahnung wer dem Floater was überwiesen hat, ich hüte gerade das Original. Details bitte per PM


----------



## Floater (10. Januar 2006)

@danger und zerg gerade gelesen und werde entsprechende schritte einleiten!

@all besteller: wäre dann mikes party als übergabetermin gut? wer kommt da nicht?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Januar 2006)

@Floater

Der Zerg bringt dann die "LAdung" mit. So seine Auskunft.


----------



## brumbrum (12. Januar 2006)

Nu, wie isses am WE ?? Geht ihr biken ??


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Januar 2006)

brumbrum schrieb:
			
		

> Nu, wie isses am WE ?? Geht ihr biken ??


 
Bei mir reicht es wohl dieses We nicht zum Biken. 
Nächstes WE dann Ski fahren und dann mal wieder biken.

Dir viel Spaß ein eindrecken.


----------



## Koeni (13. Januar 2006)

brumbrum schrieb:
			
		

> Nu, wie isses am WE ?? Geht ihr biken ??



Letzten Sonntag war ich da. War ne riesen Sauerei. Ich mach jetzt erstmal einen auf Schönwetterfahrer(ausserdem hab ich nen blauen Arsch vom Snowboarden )


----------



## sms (13. Januar 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Letzten Sonntag war ich da. War ne riesen Sauerei. Ich mach jetzt erstmal einen auf Schönwetterfahrer(ausserdem hab ich nen blauen Arsch vom Snowboarden )


Jo, mein Stinky is immernoch verdreckt.... 
@Brumbrum bist du Sonntag dort?


----------



## saimen74 (14. Januar 2006)

servus,
wo trefft ihr euch denn immer ?
würde mich auch gerne mal anschliessen..

grüssle hurgler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Januar 2006)

saimen74 schrieb:
			
		

> servus,
> wo trefft ihr euch denn immer ?
> würde mich auch gerne mal anschliessen..
> 
> grüssle hurgler


 
Wenn wir Touren fahren dann recht oft ab der Uni in Vaihingen.
Im Moment geht nicht ganz so oft was. Ab und an fahren ein Parr auch Nightrides. Da kannst Dich auch gerne mal anschliessen.
Wen wir auswärts sind, fahren alle von sich aus dahin.
Schau hier rein, und meld Dich wieder. Im Moment ist wie gesagt nicht sooo viel los. Wird aber bald anders  

@Rest

Mir hat heute morgen ganz schön der Schädel gebrummt  
Hoffe Euch gings da besser.


----------



## saimen74 (15. Januar 2006)

Servus,
danke der info. War 
heut mit  SMS Eichhörnchen jagen..Traumhaft ! 
Schau eh jeden tag mal hier rein.

Grüssle
Hurgler


----------



## brumbrum (15. Januar 2006)

Joa, aber des sms hat heute noch ebbes verweigert, hehe.


----------



## sms (15. Januar 2006)

brumbrum schrieb:
			
		

> Joa, aber des sms hat heute noch ebbes verweigert, hehe.


Aber der sms hat gesagt, das macht er das nächste Mal, wenn der Boden nicht ganz so rutschig ist, das ding rockt


----------



## sms (15. Januar 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Rest
> 
> Mir hat heute morgen ganz schön der Schädel gebrummt
> Hoffe Euch gings da besser.


Brummt immernoch ein bisschen, ....


----------



## brumbrum (16. Januar 2006)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> Aber der sms hat gesagt, das macht er das nächste Mal, wenn der Boden nicht ganz so rutschig ist, das ding rockt


Denn isses matschig, hehe


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (19. Januar 2006)

Hi zusammen,

hoffe bei Euch ist soweit alles klar. 

Ist von Euch jemand kommenden Sa und/oder So auf der Strecke am KK anzutreffen?


MfG

Walde


----------



## brumbrum (20. Januar 2006)

Sind da, wissen nur noch net ob Sa oder So oder beide Tage.
Greetz


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Januar 2006)

brumbrum schrieb:
			
		

> Sind da, wissen nur noch net ob Sa oder So oder beide Tage.
> Greetz


 
Ich finds unfähr, dass Du die ganze Zeit am trainieren bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brumbrum (20. Januar 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finds unfähr, dass Du die ganze Zeit am trainieren bist.


hehe


----------



## boerni (20. Januar 2006)

schönen juten tach,
ich wollt euch nur mitteilen, dass ich jetzt auch an spank, moorewood und atomlab rankomme, da mein chef letztens gemerkt hat, dass wir auch bei sports nut gelistet sind. 
also wenn ihr laufräder, felgen, naben oder rahmen braucht dann einfach melden. vorrätig haben wir einpaar laufräder mit spank felgen und atomlab naben (auch in weiss) und ein paar felgen. den vorbau und den lenker (bitch stick) von spank haben wir auch da.
viel spass noch


----------



## dangerousD (20. Januar 2006)

@boerni
Na dette nenn ick ma' Schleichwerbung, wa'?! Wegen dem Lenker samt Vorbau komme ich sicher noch mal auf Dich zu, allet andere hab ick' schon am Start!

@all
Dann mache ich jetzt auch mal Schleichwerbung, allerdings nicht in eigener Sache. In Albstadt eröffnet im April ein Bikepark, für alle, die ein paar Fotos und etwas Text dazu haben möchten, kommt hier der passende Link: http://17752.homepagemodules.de/t57f2-bikepark-Albstadt.html

Sieht gut aus, was dort gebastelt wurde! Ich denke, da können wir auch mal den einen oder anderen lustigen Tag verbringen...


----------



## boerni (20. Januar 2006)

tach nochmal,
wenn ihr meinen eintrag weiter oben als schleichwerbung seht, dann tut es mir leid, es war nicht so gemeint.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (21. Januar 2006)

brumbrum schrieb:
			
		

> Sind da, wissen nur noch net ob Sa oder So oder beide Tage.
> Greetz



Hi,

heute geht's bei mir leider nicht.

Ich werde morgen (ab ca. mittags) dort sein.

Hoffe ich bin dann nicht alleine dort. 


MfG

Walde


----------



## brumbrum (21. Januar 2006)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> heute geht's bei mir leider nicht.
> 
> ...


OK, bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (21. Januar 2006)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> tach nochmal,
> wenn ihr meinen eintrag weiter oben als schleichwerbung seht, dann tut es mir leid, es war nicht so gemeint.


 
PUSSY!  Jetzt wirst du auch schon so ein Sich-für-alles-Entschuldiger!!! Mann Mann Mann... wo soll das noch hinführen?   Dachte ja nicht, daß Du gleich in Tränen zerfließt...   Nicht alles, was ich hier schreibe, ist ernst gemeint. ab und an ist auch ein wenig Spaß darunter, i.d.R. gekennzeichnet durch ein  oder ein   oder sogar ein  . Also, nix für ungut, kannst Dein Taschentuch wieder einpacken. Schließlich weiß hier ja niemand, daß Du beim Motorrad König arbeitest


----------



## brumbrum (23. Januar 2006)

Freu mich schon auf's nächste WE, hehe. Die neue Line is einfach gut.


----------



## sms (23. Januar 2006)

brumbrum schrieb:
			
		

> Freu mich schon auf's nächste WE, hehe. Die neue Line is einfach gut.


Und ich freu mich auch weniger tiefen Boden,... hab noch einiges nachzuholen


----------



## brumbrum (23. Januar 2006)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich freu mich auch weniger tiefen Boden,... hab noch einiges nachzuholen


Haste schlechte Laune  War doch gut zu fahren


----------



## Koeni (23. Januar 2006)

Ihr habt doch nicht schon wieder heimlich geschaufelt, oder?


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (23. Januar 2006)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich freu mich auch weniger tiefen Boden,... hab noch einiges nachzuholen



War zwar ziemlich anstrengend und manchmal schmierig, aber insgesamt doch ganz gut zu fahren.


----------



## sms (24. Januar 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr habt doch nicht schon wieder heimlich geschaufelt, oder?


geschaufelt nicht direkt


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (26. Januar 2006)

Hi zusammen,

kann eventuell jemand etwas zu den Bodenverhältnissen des Eichhörnchenparadises schreiben?

Vielen Dank und mfG

Walde


----------



## brumbrum (27. Januar 2006)

würde mal sagen gefrohren und Schnee. Also optimal zum fahren, hehe.


----------



## boerni (27. Januar 2006)

hi hi,
muss mal wieder was in eigener sache loswerden, diesmal aber ohne entschuldigung . 
und zwar geht es darum, dass der fahrrad kaiser für nächstes ein co- sponsoring im dh anbieten wird. die vorraussetzungen sind leicht zu erfüllen und die pflichten sind auch nicht so wild. 
es sieht folgendermaßen aus. wir bieten rahmen sets oder kompletträder der firmen morewood und kona an. der preis wird ek plus mwst sein. dazu bekommt man eine axo hose (die, die ich auch hab, kann man durch reißverschluss kurz machen) und zwei trikots. weitere teile können dann vergünstigt gekauft werden. die einzigen pflichten die ihr dann erfüllen müsst ist die teilnahme an 4 rennen, wobei man in todtnau oder wildbad fahren muss. und man muss halt das trikot und die hose tragen. 
da ich die ganze sache in der hand hab werden natürlich sonntagsfahrer oder kumpels von sonntagsfahrern mit vorzug behandelt.
wer interesse hat oder mehr erfahren will (aber eigentlich gibt es nicht mehr) kann sich gern bei mir melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brumbrum (27. Januar 2006)

Nächstes jahr?? Also 2007 ??


----------



## boerni (27. Januar 2006)

nachtrag:
es bezieht sich auf die saison 2006


----------



## brumbrum (27. Januar 2006)

@boerni
komsch am WE zom biken ??


----------



## boerni (27. Januar 2006)

@brumbrum
nee kann leider nicht meine mutter ist zu besuch.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (27. Januar 2006)

brumbrum schrieb:
			
		

> würde mal sagen gefrohren und Schnee. Also optimal zum fahren, hehe.



Hi,

Danke. Wie erwartet. Dann komme ich morgen mal vorbei. 


MfG

Walde


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (31. Januar 2006)

Hallo, 

am Freitag ist die Hauptversammlung vom RKV, ich werde hingehen um die MTB-Fraktion zu vertreten. Wäre net wenn ein paar von Euch dabei wären, einfach auch um Präsenz zu demonstrieren. 
Könnte auch von Vorteil sein wenn es um die Zuteilung von Geldern geht. 

Gebt mit bitte kurz Bescheid.

ra. 




> Liebe RKV-ler,
> 
> hiermit möchte ich nochmals an unsere JHV , am Freitag, dem 3. Februar,
> 20.00 Uhr, im Vereinsheim, erinnern und euch herzlichst einladen. Eine rege
> ...


----------



## dangerousD (31. Januar 2006)

@RKV-Treffen
Ich sach' zum Holk: "'s ist alles im Lot! Auch dangerousD sitzt mit im Boot!" 

Was dieser lustige Reim sagen will, ist: bin Freitag dabei. Habe schließlich dafür bezahlt  Also kommt, Leute - rafft' Euch auf! Dabei sein ist alles


----------



## Floater (2. Februar 2006)

...zur versammlung hab ich keine zeit, bin aber schwer dafür, daß es so langsam mal vorwärts geht


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (2. Februar 2006)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ...zur versammlung hab ich keine zeit, bin aber schwer dafür, daß es so langsam mal vorwärts geht



Schade, daß Du nicht kommst. 

ob's und wie's weitergeht hängt an zwei Dingen:
A) Wetter
B) Eurer aller Unterstützung !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sobald der Bodenfrost weg ist liegt's dann nur noch an Punkt "B"

Ich bin auch schon ungeduldig. 
ra. 

P.S.: wer kommt jetzt noch am Freitag !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (2. Februar 2006)

an Holk: dürfen da auch nicht-RKVler kommen? Die Mountainbikefraktion würd ich allzugern stärken  

Gruß
Axel


----------



## driver79 (2. Februar 2006)

@ RKV

kann leider auch nicht dabei sein.


----------



## Koeni (2. Februar 2006)

bei mir wird's auch nix. Beim Schaufeln bin ich dann wieder dabei


----------



## zerg10 (2. Februar 2006)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> am Freitag ist die Hauptversammlung vom RKV, ich werde hingehen um die MTB-Fraktion zu vertreten. Wäre net wenn ein paar von Euch dabei wären, einfach auch um Präsenz zu demonstrieren.
> Könnte auch von Vorteil sein wenn es um die Zuteilung von Geldern geht.
> ...



Ich versuch's, kann es aber nicht versprechen ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Februar 2006)

Bin auch verplant.


----------



## brumbrum (2. Februar 2006)

Wassn büdde RKV ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (2. Februar 2006)

@+-: klar darfst Du kommen, Anmeldeformulare liegen dann aus..... 

@Brumbrum: wir bauen uns doch gerade eine eigene Strecke und der RKV ist der Verein der Rad und Kraftfahrer (Du fährsch halt mit dem Auto zur MTB-Strecke ). Die Sonntagsfahrer können Dir das bestimmt mal persönlich vergliggern. 

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## plusminus (2. Februar 2006)

@Holk: was kost der Spaß im Jahr?

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Floater (2. Februar 2006)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, daß Du nicht kommst.
> 
> ob's und wie's weitergeht hängt an zwei Dingen:
> A) Wetter
> ...




na ebend punkt b wollte ich mit meiner äußerung wenigstens mal zum ausdruck bringen


----------



## Koeni (3. Februar 2006)

Ähm, Hypnosis, Roam, (Drift 3). Wie mach mer's ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Februar 2006)

Kaufen kaufen kaufen  

Drift gibt es erst ab März und da dann wohl ehr Mitte des Monat´s.

Roam erst im April  

Hypnosis     Gar keine Infos.

Eins ist sicher, es wird alles gekauft.


----------



## brumbrum (3. Februar 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Kaufen kaufen kaufen
> 
> Drift gibt es erst ab März und da dann wohl ehr Mitte des Monat´s.
> 
> ...


Du bist Videosüchtig, richtig ??


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Februar 2006)

brumbrum schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist Videosüchtig, richtig ??


 
  Wüsste nicht, wie ich sonst den Winter rumkriegen söllte


----------



## Koeni (3. Februar 2006)

Hypnosis-Premiere is glaub am 9.02.
Roam kauf ich mir auf jeden Fall, wenn du verstehst


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Februar 2006)

Dann ist das ja schonmal geklärt

Ich würde Drift 3 übernehmen. Da muss man aber mal sehen, wo man es bestellen kann. Hab zwar ne Seite aber das ist Ausland  
HAt ja noch Zeit. 

Hypnosis, würde ich auch machen. Wenn Du verstehst


----------



## sms (3. Februar 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> *Roam* kauf ich mir auf jeden Fall, wenn du verstehst


den kauf ich mir auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (3. Februar 2006)

Hi,

ist morgen nachmittag jemand im wald unterwegs bevor sonntag das wetter wieder schlechter wird - so auf den üblichen trails halt?

wie sind die verhältnisse gerade? kein matsch, alles gefroren, schweine glatt?


----------



## dangerousD (4. Februar 2006)

@RKV Jahreshauptversammlung
Also Leute, die JHV ist geschafft... ist nicht ganz einfach, dabei immer wach zu bleiben, aber wat mutt - dat mutt! So, und damit auch alle einen Grund zum gratulieren haben: unser Mann Holk ist einstimmig als Spartenwart MTB wiedergewählt worden. Olé olé... 

Da das geklärt ist, müssen wir nun auch mal zu Potte kommen und bauen. Es wird Schweiß, Blut und Tränen kosten  - aber mit einem großangelegten Wochenendeinsatz sollten wir etwas reißen können, damit die ganze bisher geleistete Arbeit nicht umsonst war. Ich denke mal, ab März können wir so langsam mit der Detailplanung anfangen! Zum Warmwerden ist ein bißchen ehrliche Handarbeit sicher nicht schlecht... und außerdem schafft es Verbundenheit zur Strecke!

@backwoods
Da ich morgen mit Chris ans Fellhorn fahre, ist heute eher Ruhe angesagt. Habe noch ein paar neue Komponenten zu verbauen... es geht doch nix über Fahrrad-Bastelei


----------



## sms (4. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

verdammt, es scheint so, als wäre ich bald wieder Mal fällig.  

Ja, am 3.März ist es wieder so weit, ich werde ein Jahr älter.

*Deshalb wird am 4.März (Samstag ca. 20:00 Uhr) gefeiert.*  

Und zwar bei mir:
Wer die Adresse nicht weis, kriegt sie bei Zusage dann als PM.  

_Viele von euch haben heute noch eine Einladung per Mail bekommen,
von dem Rest von euch habe ich "noch" keine e-Mailadresse,

aber ihr seid trotzdem alle eingeladen_


----------



## FXO (5. Februar 2006)

jipiee, hab mein MFR wieder...geht nächste woche jemand fahren? evtl. nacht und/ oder im schnee?


----------



## Floater (5. Februar 2006)

was hat der herrlinger denn gesagt/gemacht?


----------



## FXO (5. Februar 2006)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> was hat der herrlinger denn gesagt/gemacht?



Alles was auf meiner Liste stand, und noch mehr...u.a. hab ich jetzt eine zur hälfte neue sherman (das hättest du glaub auch gerne). alles in allem war ich sehr positiv überrascht- super service,freundlich und kulant, hat mich keinen cent gekostet...jetzt hätte ich bloss vorne gerne noch nen gooey gluey drauf dann kann die saison anfangen.


----------



## brumbrum (8. Februar 2006)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> hi hi,
> muss mal wieder was in eigener sache loswerden, diesmal aber ohne entschuldigung .
> und zwar geht es darum, dass der fahrrad kaiser für nächstes ein co- sponsoring im dh anbieten wird. die vorraussetzungen sind leicht zu erfüllen und die pflichten sind auch nicht so wild.
> es sieht folgendermaßen aus. wir bieten rahmen sets oder kompletträder der firmen morewood und kona an. der preis wird ek plus mwst sein. dazu bekommt man eine axo hose (die, die ich auch hab, kann man durch reißverschluss kurz machen) und zwei trikots. weitere teile können dann vergünstigt gekauft werden. die einzigen pflichten die ihr dann erfüllen müsst ist die teilnahme an 4 rennen, wobei man in todtnau oder wildbad fahren muss. und man muss halt das trikot und die hose tragen.
> ...


Was issen jetzt damit ??


----------



## boerni (9. Februar 2006)

@brumbrum
sorry aber ich bin zur zeit nicht im land. wolltest du jetzt wircklich an dem cosponsoring teilnehemen? wenn das der fall ist lass ich dir den vertrag zukommen und natuerlich auch die konditionen zu welchen du dann ein rad oder rahmen kaufenkannst.
also bis denne
bjoern


----------



## brumbrum (9. Februar 2006)

Na, wer kommt am Sonntag ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphill-Chiller (9. Februar 2006)

brumbrum schrieb:
			
		

> Na, wer kommt am Sonntag ??



Ich bin am So höchstwahrscheinlich hier unterwegs.
Wie sieht's denn am Sa aus? Ist dort dann jemand von Euch anzutreffen?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Februar 2006)

brumbrum schrieb:
			
		

> Na, wer kommt am Sonntag ??


 
Da bin ich im Schnee


----------



## Koeni (10. Februar 2006)

Wenns so weiter geht sind wir da alle im Schnee


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Februar 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Wenns so weiter geht sind wir da alle im Schnee


 
Da könntest Du recht haben 

Aber ich bin ab morgen eine WOCHE im Schnee


----------



## brumbrum (10. Februar 2006)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin am So höchstwahrscheinlich hier unterwegs.
> Wie sieht's denn am Sa aus? Ist dort dann jemand von Euch anzutreffen?


Bis jetzt nicht


----------



## brumbrum (10. Februar 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Da könntest Du recht haben
> 
> Aber ich bin ab morgen eine WOCHE im Schnee


Du solltest Boarden, is viel besser als Ski


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (10. Februar 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Da könntest Du recht haben
> 
> Aber ich bin ab morgen eine WOCHE im Schnee



Na toll, ab morgen hab ich eine WOCHE Prüfungsstress. Hoffentlich versinkst du im Schneechaos. Dann hängst du vieleicht die ganze Woche irgendwo auf der Strasse rum und wirst vom THW oder ADAC mit Decken und Tee versorgt .

Nee, du sollst ruhig auch mal deinen Spaß haben


----------



## boerni (11. Februar 2006)

hi leute,
wenn jeder schreibt wo er sich am wochenende befindet schreib ich das auch mal. ich bin morgen auch im schnee. freu mich schon drauf.
@brumbrum
ich hab jetzt mal den vertrag an meinen chef geschickt. sobald ich das ok von ihm bekomme, bekommst du ihn zugeschickt, mit der preisliste natuerlich. ich geh mal davon aus dass du ein neues kona haben willst oder?


----------



## Backwoods (11. Februar 2006)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute,
> wenn jeder schreibt wo er sich am wochenende befindet schreib ich das auch mal. ich bin morgen auch im schnee. freu mich schon drauf.




Dann Schreib doch auch mal wo.

Ich werde morgen auch mit 1-3 kumpels gehen. aber mit ski, da sonst keiner board fährt. 

eigentlich wollten wir an den arlberg nach stuben oder lech fahren, allerdings war gestern schon unten ab langen schneekettenpflicht. das lohnt für einen tag net.

wenn die die strasse nicht gescheit geräumt bekommen gehen wir ans fellhorn oder ins montafon - mal sehen


----------



## boerni (11. Februar 2006)

@ backwoods
da wo ich heute fahren geh lohnt es sich glaub ich fuer einen tag nicht. es befindet sich nicht auf dem europaeischen kontinent . ja ja ich weiss angeben gehoert dazu oder. naja sagen dir rockie mountains was?

schoenen gruss
bjoern


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (11. Februar 2006)

brumbrum schrieb:
			
		

> Bis jetzt nicht



Hi,

ok. Vielleicht klappt's ja dann kommendes WE wieder.


----------



## dangerousD (12. Februar 2006)

Na, nun muß ich auch mal wieder was sagen. So eine Bike-Tour im Schnee ist schon 'ne feine Sache. Und gut für die Kondition. Snowboarden macht auch Laune, diesen Winter war ich schon recht oft unterwegs - so auch nächstes Wochenende wieder  

Dennoch: DH heizen ist immer noch das GEILSTE!  Und weil das so ist und die neue Park-Saison ja fast schon wieder begonnen hat, hier mal Bildchen von meinem neuen "Arbeitsgerät". Es hat zwar lange gedauert, aber ich finde, das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lesen  Und nein, es ist keine World-Cup. Nur eine umlackierte Team  Und ja, die Formulas sehen porno aus. Und bremsen wie nix Gutes 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/223147/cat/500/ppuser/19303


... und hier nochmal ...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/223145/cat/500/ppuser/19303


Im dritten Versuch bin ich an den bildern gescheitert, daher gibt es einfach nur die Links...


----------



## Floater (13. Februar 2006)

spinner...ähhh sehr schönes rad!

naja und tourenmäßig hoffe bald auch mal wieder unterwegs sein zu können, bald dürfte ja zula und examen geschrieben sein (ehrlich gesagt zu bald   ) und dann kein schnee mehr liegen, sondern nur noch matsch...


----------



## Kailinger (13. Februar 2006)

Holla, sehr sauberer Bock! Ich hoff die Nabe hält  . Na dann gehts ja bald wieder los. Ich hoff meine Gabel kommt auch bald... (ist dann keine umlackierte Team  ) Die Dinger ham aber schon wieder Lieferzeit ohne Ende. Wenn die nicht tut, dann bist Du schuld, alter AufRSschwörer...  

Das 204 wird gerade auch derbe umdesignt - momentan ists beim schweißen...   Mitte April ists dann hoffentlich fertig! Details to follow...


----------



## brumbrum (13. Februar 2006)

Hoy, wie wär's mit ner kleinen aber feinen DH session im Eichhörnchenparadies


----------



## dangerousD (13. Februar 2006)

@kai
Die Nabe muß halten, sonst wird'se getauscht  Soso, ein Custom 204er... da bin ich aber mal gespannt. Und mit der WorldCup willste gleich richtig loslegen. Dann sehe ich wieder nur Dein Hinterrad. Na warte!  

Für mich wird die Saison so richtig wohl auch erst im April los gehen, erst mal wird Ende Februar mein Meniskus operiert. Dann ein paar Tage (?!  ) ruhiger treten, Kondition & Kraft aufbauen (mein Nicolai will schließlich auch gefahren werden) und dann mit viel Elan die neue Saison angehen. Habe schon richtig Bock auf den weißen Renner... das drauf sitzen macht schon jede Menge Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boerni (16. Februar 2006)

@dd
hey dirky irgendwie sieht der lenkwinkel von deinem hobel voll steil aus. ist das nur das foto oder ist der so? aber cooles teil, respekt. muessen dieses jahr mal wieder oefter zusammen fahren gehen.
gruss bjoern


----------



## tde (17. Februar 2006)

Bei meinem MFR ist der Nabenkörper der Hügi FR gerissen Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Hab das Laufrad zu Cheetah geschickt, die sich sofort drum kümmern. Echt nett.  

Sie meinten, DT Swiss würde lebenslange Garantie auf den Nabenkörper geben, hoffentlich sieht das Importeur Centurion genauso. Mal hoffen, dass ich bald wieder vollgefedert fahren kann, so lange aber werde ich das Cove bemühen, deshalb...

... @all: ich will morgen nachmittag eine längere Runde (min. 3 Std/50 km) mit dem HT machen. Möchte jemand mit (floater, beat und die üblichen Langstrecken-Verdächtigen)?


----------



## Kailinger (17. Februar 2006)

Schrei mal gaaanz vorsichtig nach dem Dirk....  

DT Nabenkörper reissen wohl recht gern!




			
				tde schrieb:
			
		

> Bei meinem MFR ist der Nabenkörper der Hügi FR gerissen Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Hab das Laufrad zu Cheetah geschickt, die sich sofort drum kümmern. Echt nett.
> 
> Sie meinten, DT Swiss würde lebenslange Garantie auf den Nabenkörper geben, hoffentlich sieht das Importeur Centurion genauso. Mal hoffen, dass ich bald wieder vollgefedert fahren kann, so lange aber werde ich das Cove bemühen, deshalb...
> 
> ... @all: ich will morgen nachmittag eine längere Runde (min. 3 Std/50 km) mit dem HT machen. Möchte jemand mit (floater, beat und die üblichen Langstrecken-Verdächtigen)?


----------



## mantra (17. Februar 2006)

Hatte ich auch schon! Ist ein bekanntes Problem der Nabe und wird anstandslos getauscht!


----------



## dangerousD (17. Februar 2006)

@kailinger
PETZE!!! 

@tde
Das ist zwar ärgerlich, aber eigentlich kein Problem. So langsam können wir dann wohl einen Club aufmachen   Schnell getauscht wird im Übrigen auch bei WhizzWheels in Schönaich... die vertreiben ja DT und kommen fix an Ersatz ran. Prima Laufräder bauen die auch *schleichwerb*


----------



## zerg10 (21. Februar 2006)

So, hab' heute die Saison offiziell eröffnet und gleich festgestellt, dass vom Filme gucken die Kondition nicht besser wird....


----------



## dangerousD (21. Februar 2006)

@zerg

Jetzt weiß ich auch, wo Du den ganzen Winter über warst - auf der Couch! Das erklärt einiges  Wie heißt es doch so schon in der Werbung einer bekannten kanadischen Klamotten- und Teilemarke: *"Offseason is a state of mind"*  Nun ja, immerhin hast Du Dein Bike noch gefunden...  die Kondition kommt vielleicht auch wieder   Die Einladung in den Schönbuch steht immer noch, vielleicht klappt es ja in diesem Jahr. In diesem Sinne: go ride!


----------



## Koeni (24. Februar 2006)

Hi,

fährt eigentlich jemand von Euch den IXS Cup am 29./30.04. in Steinach mit?
Der Jakob hat mich deshalb grad angehaun.
Wir könnten dann Fahrgemeinschaft machen vielleicht. Und wenn noch jemand von Euch mitkommt steigen meine Chancen nicht Letzter zu werden


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Februar 2006)

@Koni
Björn und ich wollen eigentlich fahren.
Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher da ich eine Woche vorher schon zu HAuse bin und noch nicht so recht weiß ob ich es mir leisten kann.
Trainingstechnisch ist ja ausser beim Brumbrum, der auch geht, noch nix gelaufen. Ich pers. finde die Strecke Anspruchsvoll weil es dort mehr wurzeln als Boden gibt  
Es wird also nicht so eine "Autobahn" wie Todtnau.
Damit will ich nat   nicht sagen das Todtnau pille palle ist.
Es ist dort halt anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (24. Februar 2006)

...lebe auch noch, wenn auch schlecht, aber bald sind die allerschlimmsten prüfungen rum und dann wird mal wieder gebiket!

*@ tde:*

frag doch mal den fxo, der hatte auch reichlich spaß mit der nabe im mfr!


----------



## Koeni (24. Februar 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Koni
> Björn und ich wollen eigentlich fahren.
> Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher da ich eine Woche vorher schon zu HAuse bin und noch nicht so recht weiß ob ich es mir leisten kann.
> Trainingstechnisch ist ja ausser beim Brumbrum, der auch geht, noch nix gelaufen. Ich pers. finde die Strecke Anspruchsvoll weil es dort mehr wurzeln als Boden gibt
> ...



Ja, ich saß das letzte Mal vor nem Monat aufm Bike und das auch nur kurz.
Da liegt noch viel Arbeit vor mir. Aber bald können wir ja wieder nach Wildbad.
Und schrauben müsste ich auch noch einiges. 
Was soll ich mir denn fürn Vorderrad reinbaun, das noch bezahlbar is? Hab irgendwie nich so ne richtige Idee und das alte is mehr oder weniger am Sack


----------



## brumbrum (24. Februar 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Koni
> Björn und ich wollen eigentlich fahren.
> Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher da ich eine Woche vorher schon zu HAuse bin und noch nicht so recht weiß ob ich es mir leisten kann.


Wenn du schon ne Woche vorher dort bist, dann könnte ich dich ja besuchen und schon mal nen bissle die Strecke heizen  .
Greetz


----------



## mantra (24. Februar 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich mir denn fürn Vorderrad reinbaun, das noch bezahlbar is? Hab irgendwie nich so ne richtige Idee und das alte is mehr oder weniger am Sack



Also von der DT 6.1 Felge kann ich Dir auf jeden Fall schon mal abraten!!!

Ich werd mir wahrscheinlich irgendwann in den nächsten Tagen ein neues HR mit ner Sun MTX kaufen. Kannste dann gerne mal besichtigen.
Generell würd ich vorne schon eher ne leichte Felge fahren. Also irgendwas in der Art von SingleTrack, MTX, Mavic 729 ode das nächst kleinere Modell.


----------



## zerg10 (24. Februar 2006)

mantra schrieb:
			
		

> Also von der DT 6.1 Felge kann ich Dir auf jeden Fall schon mal abraten!!!



Ist also doch was drann,  dass die schnell eindellen oder was ist der Grund ?

@Couchpotatoes
Wie wäre es mal mit einer kleinen Tour am Samstag ? Da könnten wir dann gemeinsam über die Formschwäche jammern. Ich hab' übrigens schon das nächste Stadium erreicht, bin jetzt Frustbesteller


----------



## Koeni (24. Februar 2006)

@mantra
Ich fahr jetzt gerade ne Singletrack mit Marzocchi Nabe. Die Nabe find ich top, auch wenn viele was anderes behaupten. Vielleicht knall ich auch einfach ne Vuelta DH rein. oder ne geschweisste Singletrack.
Hinten wirds vielleicht auch ne Vuelta oder wieder ne 729. Die is zwar derbst verbeult, aber das liegt glaub ich eher an mir 

@zerg
ich kann keine Tour machen, war am Montag zur Leistenbruch OP und muss erst wieder fit werden.
Der Hit is ja, dass ich am Dienstag schon die nächste OP hab, weil ich irgend so n Boppel aufm Rücken hab. 25Jahre nix, und dann 2 OPs in 2 Wochen:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (24. Februar 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> ich kann keine Tour machen, war am Montag zur Leistenbruch OP und muss erst wieder fit werden.
> Der Hit is ja, dass ich am Dienstag schon die nächste OP hab, weil ich irgend so n Boppel aufm Rücken hab. 25Jahre nix, und dann 2 OPs in 2 Wochen:kotz:



Mist, ich dachte mir, dass wir jetzt alle wie verrückt trainieren, damit wird dem DD eins auswischen können  

Gute Besserung


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Februar 2006)

@koni
Wenn Du mit der NAbe zufrieden bist,
dann lass Dir bei WW ein Rebuild machen. DAs kostet Dich mit ner 729 >> 100Euro. Ein rebuild ansich kostet 75Euro mit ner glaube 321er.
Wenn Du ne Vuelta nimmst, wird es auch billiger.
Für den Preis kannstes nur selber billiger machen. 
Ne 729 kostet grob 50 und Speichen nochmal 30.

@brumbrum

Wenn ich wirklich zu HAuse sein sollte, kannste gerne kommen.
Auch wenn ich es unfair finde, das Du dann biken gehst  
Glaube aber nicht, das der Park da schon auf hat.

@zerg

Schau heute nochmal hier rein! 
Ich komm wohl morgen mit. Aber ruhig. Mein Knie muss sich erst gewöhnen


----------



## brumbrum (24. Februar 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @brumbrum
> 
> Wenn ich wirklich zu HAuse sein sollte, kannste gerne kommen.
> Auch wenn ich es unfair finde, das Du dann biken gehst
> Glaube aber nicht, das der Park da schon auf hat.


wieso, wann macht der Park auf ??


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Februar 2006)

Keine Ahnung wann die auf machen.
Aber die meisten Parks machen Anf. MAi auf.


----------



## driver79 (24. Februar 2006)

@Couchpotatoes

wär dabei. allerdings würd ich mitm vollgefederten cc-rad fahren. muß ich unbedingt mal wieder bewegen. und nicht zu früh, da ich noch nen bischen schrauben muß. 

ca. 12:00 bis 13:00 uhr ?


----------



## zerg10 (24. Februar 2006)

Hab' gerade mit dem Mike telefoniert, die Selbsthilfegruppe formloser Mountainbiker startet morgen um 14:00 am Unispiegel. Werde wohl auch als Ausrede das schwere Bike nehmen  

Wer sich ähnlich fühlt ist immer willkommen...


----------



## driver79 (24. Februar 2006)

14:00 uhr is auch ok


----------



## SOX (25. Februar 2006)

********, ich wäre auch so gern zur "Selbsthilfegruppe" gekommen, aber leider wieder mal keine Zeit.

Leute, wir brauchen dringend eine regelmäßige Gruppe unter der Woche!

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Koeni (25. Februar 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @koni
> Wenn Du mit der NAbe zufrieden bist,
> dann lass Dir bei WW ein Rebuild machen. DAs kostet Dich mit ner 729 >> 100Euro. Ein rebuild ansich kostet 75Euro mit ner glaube 321er.
> Wenn Du ne Vuelta nimmst, wird es auch billiger.
> ...



Hab von WW einen Preis bekommen:

Rebuild mit der Marzocchi Nabe und geschweiÃter Singletrack kommt mit Versand auf ca 140â¬. Is mir zu viel.
Vielleicht besorg ich mir demnÃ¤chst nen Park Tool TS 2. Kostet zwar 250â¬, aber das hat man schnell wieder drin und man kriegt Laufradskills


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Februar 2006)

@Sox
Wenn es länger Hell ist, wird bei uns, dass weist Du ja, eigentlich immer Regelmäßig Mittwochs gefahren. HAlt meist ab der Uni.

Aber Du kannst ja immer von unten hochfahren. Dann haben Konditionell Schwache, wie ich  , auch ne Chance.

@Koni

Was kostet den das LR ohne Versand?
Ich bin ja auch ab und an mal in Sifi und könnt das auch holen.
Oder halt Deine Variante mit dem Ständer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (25. Februar 2006)

@steppi
ohne Versand 124


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Februar 2006)

Das versteh ich nicht.  
Da müssen die aber Mächtig angezogen haben.
Und ne Singletrck kost doch nicht so viel wie eine 729  
Naja, dumm gelaufen.


----------



## Koeni (25. Februar 2006)

Ich überleg grad echt, ob ich auf son Teil sparen soll.







haltet Ihr das für total bekloppt bei dem Preis, oder vielleicht ganz sinnvoll?
Der könnte dann natürlich fürn Sixpack oder so auch immer ausgeliehen werden.
Mein erstes Laufrad is eigentlich ganz gut geworden, deshalb bin ich optimistisch.
Ich brauch da mal Eure Meinung, bin da immer n bischen unentschlossen


----------



## Floater (25. Februar 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich überleg grad echt, ob ich auf son Teil sparen soll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




@koni: von park tool gibbet auch nen billigeren(siehe bild). jetzt sagt der koni sicher keinen bock total ******* usw. aber: wir haben den be den radlern und dat ding ist gerade für anfänger einfacher(nur ein fühler, und mit zwei fühlern bist am anfang eh überfordert, so zwingt dich der ständer nur einen schlag nach dem anderen rauszuziehen) und du kannst mittig zentrieren ohne die extra lehre...außerdem ist das ding so stabil, da kannst du wände und schädel mit einschlagen.
also ich denke mit dem und dem restgeld zum größeren park tool in felge+speichen stecken wirst du vieeel glücklicher
oder schau dir mal den von pedros an, da passen steckachsen wohl auch ohne adapter schnüffelstücke rein(aber den kenn ich nicht persönlich, macht aber nen suuuper eindruck auf bildern und ist ne kleine ecke billiger als der park)
desweiteren tuts für den hausgebrauch natürlich fast immer das cyclus zeugs...(oder minoura bei den zentrierständern)..damit würd ich nur nix einschlagen wollen


----------



## zerg10 (25. Februar 2006)

@koeni
Solltest Du Dir so ein Ding holen, besorge ich das Buch vom Schranner "Die Kunst des Laufradbaus", ist irgendwie die Bibel für sowas.

@Selbsthilfegruppe
Bin in einem Anfall von geistiger Umnachtung von der Waldau aus heim geradelt u. hab' mir beinahe die Ohren abgefroren. Demnächst doch mit Helmmütze ...


----------



## Floater (25. Februar 2006)

...aso un der smolik hat online eine sehr gute anleitung zum laufradbau!
hier noch das bild vom pedros...

alles in allem halt ichs für am sinnvollsten wenn du das laufrad selber zusammenstecckst und auf grundspannung bringst und dann den zentrierer deines vertrauens fertich machen lässt...


----------



## Floater (25. Februar 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @koeni
> Solltest Du Dir so ein Ding holen, besorge ich das Buch vom Schranner "Die Kunst des Laufradbaus", ist irgendwie die Bibel für sowas.
> 
> @Selbsthilfegruppe
> Bin in einem Anfall von geistiger Umnachtung von der Waldau aus heim geradelt u. hab' mir beinahe die Ohren abgefroren. Demnächst doch mit Helmmütze ...





fahr mal bei -6°  rennrad, ab tempo 40 weisst du, was schmerzen sind...kurz darauf stellt sich wohlige taubheit in den betroffenen körperteilen ab, die sich erst unter der dusche wieder in schmerzen wandeln lässt.


----------



## FXO (26. Februar 2006)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> fahr mal bei -6°  rennrad, ab tempo 40 weisst du, was schmerzen sind...kurz darauf stellt sich wohlige taubheit in den betroffenen körperteilen ab, die sich erst unter der dusche wieder in schmerzen wandeln lässt.



Ich nenn das auch gerne "drei-oliven-kälte"...


----------



## Koeni (26. Februar 2006)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ...aso un der smolik hat online eine sehr gute anleitung zum laufradbau!
> hier noch das bild vom pedros...
> 
> alles in allem halt ichs für am sinnvollsten wenn du das laufrad selber zusammenstecckst und auf grundspannung bringst und dann den zentrierer deines vertrauens fertich machen lässt...



Hab mir schon n Laufrad gebaut, was echt gut geworden ist, allerdings mit ner 321er und die ist da ja ziemlich gutmütig. Hatte mir den Park tool ts 3 geliehen. Echt geil das Teil. Da hatte ich halt auch noch n Speichenspannungsmesser.

Was kostet denn der Pedros? sieht auch nicht schlecht aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (26. Februar 2006)

der kostet denk ich 199
aber wie gesagt, der für 119 von park ist gerade zum laufradBAU eigentlich fast der beste(da mittig zentrieren möglich)
der von pedros kann halt anscheinend auch 20mm achsen ohne adapters


----------



## sms (26. Februar 2006)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> verdammt, es scheint so, als wäre ich bald wieder Mal fällig.
> 
> ...


So,

ich muss euch leider mitteilen, das der Termin für meine Geburtstagsfeier am 4.März (Samstag ca. 20:00 Uhr) offiziell geplatzt ist.  

Ich werde die Feier zu späterem Zeitpunkt nachholen.
Dann wird auch Grillen auf'm Balkon möglich sein. 

Ps.
wer sich schon zwecks Geschenken in enorme Unkosten gestürtzt hat.
Das Geld ist nicht verloren, einfach Geschenk aufheben und später überreichen.


----------



## Koeni (26. Februar 2006)

@Floater
Ich weiß net, der blaue Park Tool überzeugt mich net so. Kann auch nur n Vorurteil sein.
Und bevor ich 200 für den Pedros ausgeb, kann ich auch gleich noch n Fuffi draufpacken und den TS2 kaufen.
Mal sehn, hab grad eh keine Kohle


----------



## dangerousD (27. Februar 2006)

@Selbsthilfegruppe "Bikebau"
Ich persönlich habe einen günstigen Minoura-Klappzentrierständer. Damit klappt's auch  Den Workman pro (Werkstattversion, nicht klappbar) gibt es bei BMO gerade für weniger als 60 Euro. Auch was für studentische Geldbeutel... und @koni da Du ja keine Profiwerkstatt aufmachen willst und nur gelegentlich ein Laufrad baust, dürfte es der günstige Zentrierständer auch tun.

Ich persönlich habe mein Werkzeugkit jetzt auch aufgestockt und mir - quasi als letztem Schritt in die Unabhängigkeit - die Werkzeuge zum Steuersatzaus- und -einbau geholt. Aus Trotz! War heute beim Bikeshop und habe nach dem Preis für's Austauschen eines Steuersatzes gefragt. "25-30 Euro" war die Antwort  Den Stundensatz möchte ich auch mal haben! Das erklärt auch den Porsche vor der Ladentür  Spaß... nix gegen den Einzelhandel, die Jungs müssen um jeden Kunden kämpfen. Mich haben sie aber nun endgültig verloren... ich bin unabhängig! Yeah baby!


----------



## Koeni (27. Februar 2006)

Nee, auf so nen Minoura hab ich kein Bock. Da spar ich lieber n Weilchen. Muss ja nicht unbedingt der TS 2 sein.
In nächster Zeit kommt schon das eine oder andere Laufrad auf mich zu(2 für's Morewood, irgendwann 2 für's Stinky... und dann wieder 2 für's Morewood ...).

Man kann sich die Teile ja auch nirgends richtig anschaun


----------



## boerni (28. Februar 2006)

@ koni
das wichtigste ist das du dir einen kaufst mit dem du das laufrad in die mitte zentrieren kannst, so wie jörg schon meinte. wenn du geld sparen willst, kannst du dir auch ein preisgünstigeren zentrierständer und dann eine lehre kaufen, mit der du überprüfen kannst ob es in der mitte ist.
grüße björn
ps: bin wieder im lande


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (28. Februar 2006)

Hab jetzt den pedros truing stand fÃ¼r 164â¬ gefunden. Ist zwar auch nicht billig, aber der macht mir nen guten Eindruck. Selbstzentrierend und ich brauch keine zusÃ¤tzlichen Adapter fÃ¼r 20mm.

Gibts eigentlich bezahlbare Speichenspannungsmesser ? Der billigste, den ich gefunden hab, ist von park tool und kostet 99â¬. Bezahl ich auf keinen Fall, aber ohne ist's auch schlecht wenn ich ernsthaft basteln will.


----------



## Floater (28. Februar 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Hab jetzt den pedros truing stand für 164 gefunden. Ist zwar auch nicht billig, aber der macht mir nen guten Eindruck. Selbstzentrierend und ich brauch keine zusätzlichen Adapter für 20mm.
> 
> Gibts eigentlich bezahlbare Speichenspannungsmesser ? Der billigste, den ich gefunden hab, ist von park tool und kostet 99. Bezahl ich auf keinen Fall, aber ohne ist's auch schlecht wenn ich ernsthaft basteln will.





vielleicht findest an der uni jemanden, der dir das basteln kann, aber so ne messuhr wirst ja auch nicht geschenkt bekommen. kenne leute die richtig gute laufräder bauen und noch nie so ein ding in der hand hatten, aber bei denen ist es halt die erfahrung. denke um das buch vom schraner oder die anleitung vom smolik kommst nicht rum, wenn du es ernst meinst.
 die lehre zum mittih zentrieren solltest ja billig finden oder als schreiner selbst hinbekommen.


----------



## Koeni (3. März 2006)

Spontanfrage:

Wer hat Bock nacher Schlitten fahrn zu gehn? Ich geh mit nem Kumpel.
Dürft auch mal mit meinem Lenkbob fahrn


----------



## zerg10 (3. März 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Spontanfrage:
> 
> Wer hat Bock nacher Schlitten fahrn zu gehn? Ich geh mit nem Kumpel.
> Dürft auch mal mit meinem Lenkbob fahrn



Wo u. ab wann fährst Du denn ? Würde evtl. mit meiner Kleinen u. ihrem Höllenbob dazu kommen ...


----------



## Koeni (3. März 2006)

Wir wissen noch net so genau wo und wann. Is bis jetzt nur so ne Idee. Kommt auch drauf an, wen wir noch alles begeistern können mitzukommen.
Solitude wär bestimmt ganz witzig


----------



## zerg10 (3. März 2006)

Die beste / übelste Bahn, die ich hier in der Gegend kenne, ist an der Teck. Die hat schon so manches Opfer gefordert. Aber das ist bestimmt zu weit für Dich.

Theoretisch könnte ich so ab 15:00, muss mich halt nur am Büro vom Chef vorbeischleichen


----------



## Koeni (3. März 2006)

War grad Glühwein kaufen. Des wird doch nix heute. S is sauwarm plötzlich und der Schnee is totales Gematsche. Is uns zu siffig


----------



## zerg10 (3. März 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> War grad Glühwein kaufen. Des wird doch nix heute. S is sauwarm plötzlich und der Schnee is totales Gematsche. Is uns zu siffig



Yup, ich stand mit dem roten Rennbob und einem enttäuschtem Kind an einer matschbraunen Wiese. Doller Winter...

@Selbsthilfegruppe
Haltet durch, nächste Woche können wir bestimmt wieder fahren ...


----------



## Floater (3. März 2006)

ebay mal wieder:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7221227465&ssPageName=MERCOSI_VI_ROSI_PR4_PCN_BIX


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. März 2006)

@Sms

Wenn ich mich nicht völlig irre, hast Du heute  

Alles Gute mal von uns (ich & Annett) und kauf Dir von den Geburtstagseinnahmen eine Gabel. Nicht das in Morzine wieder die Gabel an den Miniteilen durchschlägt  

Feier mal noch schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (3. März 2006)

STIMMT ja, auch wenn du hier im ibc garbnicht bei den gebeburtstagskindern geführt wirst(bist ja auch inkognito hier!). dann auch mal von mir:
 
viele geschenke und eine verletzungsfreie saison(was ja bei dir ein angebrachter wunsch ist...wenn ich z.B. an deinen sonnenuntergang etc. denke...)


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (3. März 2006)

Und von mir auch alles Gute Kollega, und viele Schaltwerke wünsche ich Dir für ein pausenfreies Fahren. 

Grüsse 
ra. 



			
				Floater schrieb:
			
		

> STIMMT ja, auch wenn du hier im ibc garbnicht bei den gebeburtstagskindern geführt wirst(bist ja auch inkognito hier!). dann auch mal von mir:
> 
> viele geschenke und eine verletzungsfreie saison(was ja bei dir ein angebrachter wunsch ist...wenn ich z.B. an deinen sonnenuntergang etc. denke...)


----------



## Koeni (4. März 2006)

Bin zwar zu spät jetzt, aber auch von mir alles Gute


----------



## Kailinger (5. März 2006)

Da schließ ich mich dann auch noch an! Happy Börthday!

Anderes Thema: Hat jemand einen Gewindeschneider fürs Tretlagergewinde in seinem Werkstattfundus? Wenn man dort schweisst wirds krumm....

Gruß Kai


----------



## dangerousD (5. März 2006)

@sms
Von mir auch nachträglich noch alles Gute!

@*IXS-Cup in Steinach*

Bin auch dabei, auch wenn ich damit eine meiner Regeln breche. Wollte ja eigentlich keine Rennen fahren, aber nun habe ich doch Bock drauf... also, plant mich mal mit ein (sorry Koni - für Dich bleibt dann doch nur der letzte Platz  )


----------



## Koeni (5. März 2006)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> (sorry Koni - für Dich bleibt dann doch nur der letzte Platz  )



Das werden wir dann ja sehn. Hab ja jetzt deinen neuen fahrbaren Untersatz mal live gesehn, und ich glaub, da brauch ich mir keine Sorgen zu machen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. März 2006)

@Steinach
Hier mal ein paar kl. Impressionen zur Wettervorhersage  



> ....heizen uns das WE davor im Solling heiß und kühlen uns dann wieder in Schnee und Schlamm ab.
> ich fänds cool, wenns mindestens Schlamm gäbe, machts dort erst selektiv......
> 
> das passt doch unser erstes richtig großes rennen und dann gleich noch mit schnee das wird DAS ereignis kombinationsabfahrt auf schnee und matsch...ich finds geil!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## boerni (6. März 2006)

@steinach
kommen ja immer mehr mit. dirk was ist in dich gefahren? naja freu mich auf jeden fall schon drauf. mal gucken wie unsere interne platzierung dann aussieht.
mike kommst du dann auch oder was?


----------



## Koeni (6. März 2006)

Naja, auf ne Schlammschlacht hab ich zwar net so Bock, aber mal sehn...


Der Mike fährt bei den alten Säcken mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (6. März 2006)

@ sms 

von mir auch noch    nachträglich.

@ steinach

werde warscheinlich (zu 99%) auch dabei sein  .


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. März 2006)

Hab es ja eigentlich vor.
Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.
Es gibt einfach zu viele Faktoren, die mir nicht zusagen. Sissi hin oder her  
A Formkurve hat eine ziemlich steil abfallende Tendenz
   (konnte ich vor 2 Wochen feststellen)
B letzter echter Einsatz war Ende Okt.´05  
C Kann mich gerade nicht so motivieren durch den Wald zu fahren
   da eh kaum ein vorankommen gibt.
D Wo könnte man denn mal trainieren? Ausser an der "TSL". 
   Und selbst da isses im Moment verschneit oder am WE eklig.
   Muss ja auch alles wieder in Auto  
E Angenommen das Wetter wird wie letztes Jaht MAi in Bmais. 
   Das wären dort ja noch Top Bedingungen gewesen.
   Bei dem Wetter wird nix trocken im Zelt. 
   Alleine Zelt ist bei dem Wetter übel. 
   Erinnert Euch bitte wie es war morgens in die Klamotten zu steigen

Ich könnt noch soviele Vermutungen anstellen  


Ich glaube einfach nicht, bis dahin fit zu werden.
Und ob ich überhaupt soweit bin ein Rennen zu fahren


----------



## Koeni (6. März 2006)

Ja komm, um die Fitness gehts doch echt nicht. Ich bin 100pro noch unfitter als du und ich glaub, dass es vielen anderen genauso geht. Lustig wirds bestimmt, wenn man keine Ambitionen auf ne vordere Platzierung hat.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. März 2006)

Warten wir es ab.
Aber fahren ohne Fitness macht kaum Spaß.

Anderes Thema.

Hab gestern auf meinem Bike gesessen(im Keller) und dachte "wow was für´n Grip auf der Pedale".

Aber ob ich mit Badelatschen DH fahren kann


----------



## zerg10 (6. März 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gestern auf meinem Bike gesessen(im Keller) und dachte "wow was für´n Grip auf der Pedale".
> 
> Aber ob ich mit Badelatschen DH fahren kann



Ich wusste doch, dass mit Dir was nicht stimmt  







Special Thanks to Speedbullit u. pinkbike...


----------



## dangerousD (6. März 2006)

@koni
Paß bloß auf, Du!!!   Isch weiß wo Dein Haus wohnt, Alder! Isch mach' Disch Battle! So mit ohne Gnade und so! 

@Steinach
Man kann sich ja kurzentschlossen anmelden, last-minute-racing quasi. Auf Zelten im Schnee habe ich ehrlich gesagt auch keinen Bock. Ich mache meine Teilnahme also auch vom Wetter abhängig. Bin den ganzen Winter über gefahren und weiß, wie sich kalte und nasse Klamotten anfühlen... hatte allerdings immer eine heiße Dusche in der Nähe. DAS würde mir in Steinach fehlen...

@zerg
Scharfes Babe! Kann man die buchen? Meine Bikes müßten mal wieder geputzt werden, und die hatte so hübsche kleine Hände für zum "in den Ecken putzen"...   Ich würde auch zuschauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (7. März 2006)

@SMS: dann bin ich wohl der letzte der jetzt noch nachträglich gratuliert 

dafür aber auch aus der motown detroit: Alles Gute!!!!

habe gerade den daimler gesicherten laptop überlistet damit ich im hotel ins internet komme. (und weis nichtmal warum's jetzt geht )

bin am wochenende wieder da. aber biken wird wohl nix. samstag ist volleyball und sonntag?

BOARDEN gehen? wer hätte zeit? es hat oder schneit ja gerade genügend?

hier ist nur kalt, aber liegt fast gar kein schnee


----------



## sms (7. März 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Sms
> 
> Wenn ich mich nicht völlig irre, hast Du heute
> 
> ...





			
				Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Sms
> 
> Wenn ich mich nicht völlig irre, hast Du heute
> 
> ...





			
				Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Und von mir auch alles Gute Kollega, und viele Schaltwerke wünsche ich Dir für ein pausenfreies Fahren.
> 
> Grüsse
> ra.





			
				Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Bin zwar zu spät jetzt, aber auch von mir alles Gute





			
				dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @sms
> Von mir auch nachträglich noch alles Gute!
> ...





			
				driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> @ sms
> 
> von mir auch noch    nachträglich.
> ...





			
				Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> @SMS: dann bin ich wohl der letzte der jetzt noch nachträglich gratuliert
> 
> dafür aber auch aus der motown detroit: Alles Gute!!!!
> ....


Kinders, danke euch allen...

Irgendwie habe ich im Moment Zeit für garnix.... 
kein Nightride, nix.... doch halt, vor letztes Wocheende konnte ich eine kleine Runde Richtung FK machen.
Dort waren ein paar Biber am Werk.
Bin mal gespannt, was der Förster meint, wenn dort der Schnee weg ist. 

Apropos Schnee
Morgen muss ich in die Nähe von B-Mais... leider wird in dem Auto   kein Platz für ein Fahrrad sein, wobei dort biken eh unmöglich sein wird.


----------



## Backwoods (11. März 2006)

Hat vielleicht mal jemand darüber nachgedacht morgen biken zu gehen?

vielleicht wird das wetter nicht schlechter als heute.

@ra & DD ich war schon länger nciht mehr im schönbuch unterwegs.


----------



## Floater (11. März 2006)

Mal ne frage ganz aus dem kontext:

*Kennt jemand jemanden, der ein cabrio dach bespannen kann?*

ich zitier nur vincent vega: ich hät ihn nur gerne dabei erwischt wie ers macht...wär mir sogar wert gewesen, dass er es macht...ich hätte ihn nur gerne dabei erwischt...


----------



## dangerousD (12. März 2006)

@backwoods

Sorry, zu spät gesehen... aber heute lohnt es sich nicht, im Schönbuch zu fahren. Untergrund ist Schlamm, darauf eine Schicht Schneematsch mit Eis, und darauf ungefähr 5-10cm Neuschnee. Wenn Du nicht Beine wie Wade Bootes hast, macht das heute keinen Spaß   Aber wir nehmen das noch mal in Angriff, es wird ja zunehmend später dunkel. Dann könnte man doch auch mal einen After-Work-Ride machen, oder?!

@floater

Herzliches Beileid! Leider erwischt man solche Typen nie... und jemanden, der ein Dach bespannen kann, kenne ich auch nicht. Trotzdem: Kopf hoch!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. März 2006)

@Floater

Es heißt ja, dass man sich immer 2 mal sieht im Leben.
Aber Du hast den ja nicht gesehen. Deshalb hat Dirk wohl recht.
Man bekommt die Typen nicht am Wickel.

Kenne auch niemanden, der da Bescheid wüsste mit Bespannungen.
Aber in den Gelben Seiten sollte was zu finden sein. Oder mal bei einer Werkstatt nachfragen


----------



## ricktick (12. März 2006)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne frage ganz aus dem kontext:
> 
> *Kennt jemand jemanden, der ein cabrio dach bespannen kann?*
> 
> ich zitier nur vincent vega: ich hät ihn nur gerne dabei erwischt wie ers macht...wär mir sogar wert gewesen, dass er es macht...ich hätte ihn nur gerne dabei erwischt...



Schöne *******.
Kann dir nachfühlen, mir is mal was ganz ähnliches passiert.

Btw. braucht jemand ne 05er 888 RC?
Ich hab hier ne nagelneue mit Rechnung die ich nich mehr brauch, is auch schön günstig


----------



## Floater (12. März 2006)

...auf die gelben seiten sind wir auch schon gekommen, aber sind halt mehr an der arbeit nach feierabend interessiert, da die versicherung nicht zahlt...
ab mitte nächster wocher wär ich übrigens auch mal wieder am rradfahren interessiert...


----------



## orange-VX2 (14. März 2006)

Keine Ahnung was du für ein Cabrio hast aber wenn du mal auf www.golfcabrio.de nachschaust hast du gute Aussichten jemanden zu finden. Sind einige aus der Gegend hier und einige machen das auch schon mal nebenher für günstiges Geld.
Was ich mitbekommen hab machen das auch einige Autosattler in guter Qualität.


----------



## Floater (14. März 2006)

danke der tipp war echt gut!



*und was anderes:*
wenn jemand mal nen komischen garantiefall mit nem online gekauften teil hat köönte: http://www.rogollsrennradreich.de/web/demn.shtm 
helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphill-Chiller (17. März 2006)

Hallo,

wäre nett, wenn jemand etwas zu den Bodenverhältnissen im Eichhörnchenparadies schreiben könnte. Insbesondere ob und wieviel Schnee dort liegt. 

Vielen Dank im voraus und mfG

Walde


----------



## brumbrum (17. März 2006)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wäre nett, wenn jemand etwas zu den Bodenverhältnissen im Eichhörnchenparadies schreiben könnte. Insbesondere ob und wieviel Schnee dort liegt.
> 
> ...


Hoy Walde,
war gestern ne kleene Runde drehen, hehe. Der Boden ist oberflächlich angetaut, darunter gefrohren - war ne schöne Sauerei  . Im unteren Bereich gut zu fahren. Wenn es jetzt trocken und Sonnig bleibt, dann is WE super.
Greetz


----------



## Koeni (17. März 2006)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wäre nett, wenn jemand etwas zu den Bodenverhältnissen im Eichhörnchenparadies schreiben könnte. Insbesondere ob und wieviel Schnee dort liegt.
> 
> ...



Hi Walde,
sag mal bescheid, wenn du hinfährst. Am Sonntag bin ich vielleicht dabei, wenn ich nicht boarden geh.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. März 2006)

Ich bin nicht das am WE  

Euch viel Spaß


----------



## Koeni (17. März 2006)

@brumbrum
meinste es hat jemand was dagegen, wenn man da nen Grill mitbringt? 
natürlich wird alles- wie bei uns bekannt- sauber wieder verlassen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. März 2006)

Das macht Ihr doch mit Absicht


----------



## brumbrum (17. März 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @brumbrum
> meinste es hat jemand was dagegen, wenn man da nen Grill mitbringt?
> natürlich wird alles- wie bei uns bekannt- sauber wieder verlassen


Wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen  
Im übrigen gibt es dort in der Nähe eine Grillstelle.


----------



## Koeni (17. März 2006)

Das sollst du so verstehn, dass wir nen kleinen Grill mitbringen würden, den oben aufstellen, uns nen gemütlichen Mittag machen und am Schluß alles wieder einpacken. Wo issn die Grillstelle? Wär natürlich auch ne Idee


----------



## brumbrum (17. März 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Das sollst du so verstehn, dass wir nen kleinen Grill mitbringen würden, den oben aufstellen, uns nen gemütlichen Mittag machen und am Schluß alles wieder einpacken. Wo issn die Grillstelle? Wär natürlich auch ne Idee


Also Leute, wenn ihr wollte dass eine weitere Strecke platt gemacht wird, dann seid ihr auf dem richten Weg -- nur weiter so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (17. März 2006)

Sag mal, was hast denn du gefrühstückt? Deshalb frag ich doch. Wenn die Locals sagen, dass sie da kein Bock drauf haben, isses ja in Ordnung. Also keine Sorge, wenn wir Grillen, dann aufm Grillplatz


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (17. März 2006)

Hallo, 

wir werden am Sonntag morgen eine Tour durch den Schönbuch machen, Treffpunkt ist Herrenberg so gegen 9.30 h / 10.00 h.
Wer Interesse hat einfach melden

Grüsse ra.


----------



## Floater (17. März 2006)

wenn jemand vom faulen studentenpack oder sonstigen arbeitsscheuen bock auf billig boarden respektive skifahren hat:
in steibis hochgrat und am hündle kostet die tageskarte gerade 10 euro(aber nur wochentags...)
steibis ist ein kleineres sehr nettes skigebiet, gibt jetz sogar nen kleinen boarderx.
hochgrat ist gigantisch, aber nix für anfänger. eine bahn und über 5km abfahrt(am stück! mehrere varianten, viel abseits der piste) waren heute dort und nach 5 abfahrten treten dann doch schon ermüdungserscheinungen auf 
das hündle ist ebenfalls ganz nett, aber aus stuttgart kommend würd ich eher erstere beide empfehlen.
ich bin dort nächste woche sicher nochmal unterwegs (30 min anfahrt...) wenn jm von euch bock auf billich hat einfach melden!"


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (17. März 2006)

brumbrum schrieb:
			
		

> Hoy Walde,
> war gestern ne kleene Runde drehen, hehe. Der Boden ist oberflächlich angetaut, darunter gefrohren - war ne schöne Sauerei  . Im unteren Bereich gut zu fahren. Wenn es jetzt trocken und Sonnig bleibt, dann is WE super.
> Greetz



Hi Stieven,

klingt doch ganz gut. 

Werde dann am Sa mal vorbeischauen.

Hoffe man sieht sich dann.

Danke und mfG

Walde


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (17. März 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Walde,
> sag mal bescheid, wenn du hinfährst. Am Sonntag bin ich vielleicht dabei, wenn ich nicht boarden geh.



Hi Koni,

kann nur am Sa.

Hoffentlich klappt's dann ein anderes Mal 


MfG

Walde


----------



## sms (18. März 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> ...Am Sonntag bin ich vielleicht dabei, wenn ich nicht boarden geh.


Wann genau entscheidest du dich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (18. März 2006)

Hi,
also, boarden geh ich nicht, aber ich muss vielleicht Freunden helfen ne Küche einzubauen. Ich werd das spontan entscheiden. Björn und Jakob werden aber auch hochfahren


----------



## zerg10 (20. März 2006)

Hallo,

heute das schöne Wetter gleich für einen neuen Trick genutzt:

Tailwhip to Facebreak  

Irgendwie sieht meine links Gesichtshälfte gerade noch matschiger aus als sonst u. die linke Hand ist irgendwie recht dick geschwollen. Ich würde mal sagen, zur Nachahmung nicht empfohlen. Zum glück wird's Wetter ja ab morgen wieder doof ...

So, gehe jetzt meine Wunden lecken, gute Nacht.


----------



## sms (20. März 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> heute das schöne Wetter gleich für einen neuen Trick genutzt:
> 
> ...


Meine Fresse, gute Besserung


----------



## zerg10 (20. März 2006)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Fresse, gute Besserung



Yo danke. Sehe gerade fast genauso aus wie mein Avatarmädel ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. März 2006)

Auf das die Gesichtspizza schnell wieder weg ist  

Jungs,
das war heute geil!!!!
Trails sind absolut top und zu 95% trocken.
Man konnte heute richtig blasen  

Nur diese Zubringer sind echt eklig. 

Im unteren Teil des Krumbachs war es Matschig. Aber  
In den letzten Kurven, wo schon nix mehr is, ist noch Eis. War auch das einzige!!!!


ES GEHT BERGAUF


----------



## zerg10 (21. März 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Auf das die Gesichtspizza schnell wieder weg ist
> ES GEHT BERGAUF



das gesicht ist leider nicht das problem. ich komme wohl demnächst in das vergnügen, mit metall in der hand 'rumzukurven. heisst, ich bin die nächsten 4 wochen erstmal ausser gefecht.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. März 2006)

Ja so ein Mist.  
WAnn wirds gemacht? Oder haben die das heute schon erledigt?

Gute Besserung


----------



## zerg10 (21. März 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Ja so ein Mist.
> WAnn wirds gemacht? Oder haben die das heute schon erledigt?
> 
> Gute Besserung



noch ist die pranke zu geschwollen, muss morgen zur gipskontrolle u. dann werden die details besprochen. soll wohl in nürtingen u. in stuttgart spezialkliniken geben. ist eure chance kondition aufzubauen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. März 2006)

Ich fahre gerne mit Dir hinten  
Bin da nicht so ein KAmeradenschwein. ICH lass Dich da nicht hängen!! 

Ich bring Dir dann die Tage mal was zum Zeitvertreib vorbei


----------



## zerg10 (21. März 2006)

fein, aber bitte nicht lachen, das tun hier gerade alle.

@sms
fährst du am samstag zum michel ? hab' ich da passage bei dir ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (21. März 2006)

@zerg

Na dann mal gute Besserung! Als Klinik kann ich Dir die orthopädische Klinik in Botnang empfehlen! Direkt beim Björn um die Ecke... tolle Zimmer, nette Schwestern und sehr gute Ärzte (das ist ja das worauf es ankommt - solltest Du tatsächlich hingehen, dann laß' Dir einen Termin bei Dr. Kolbe geben). Ich durfte leider nur eine Nacht bleiben, vielleicht kannst Du ja mehr raus schlagen 

@all

Da ich gestern keine Zeit zum Biken hatte, wollte ich das heute nachholen. Was heißt wollte, ich hab's getan. Ist Euch schon mal der Hintern beim Biken eingefroren? Die Kombination "Regen + nur wenige Grad über Null" ist nicht zu empfehlen  Naja, zumindest war ich 1 1/2 Stunden an der frischen Luft. Wenngleich die letzte halbe Stunde eher feucht war...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. März 2006)

@DD

JA, letzte Woche  
Da gab es noch geschlossene Schneedecke am Montag.
Die Wiesen waren aber NAss und gegen 18 Uhr war es auchnoch kalt.
Da ist mir nicht nur der Arsch eingefroren. Musste zu allem Überfluss auch noch per HAnd die Kette auf die gewünschten Kb´s legen  
Eine Stund später war alles im Keller wieder aufgetaut  

Dieses Wetter regt mich garnicht auf


----------



## brumbrum (22. März 2006)

Wetter is doch toll *grummel*


----------



## Floater (22. März 2006)

..ihr müsst einfach weiter fahren, bis die zehen blau sind, dann tut der hintern nicht mehr weh!!

am sonntag will ich mit dem steffen eine der üblichen runden drehen. hoffe viele von euch auch zu sehen. den andeutungen entnehme ich auch, dass man sich dann auf was silbernes freuen kann?

@zerg
gute besserung und was machst denn auch immer


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. März 2006)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> den andeutungen entnehme ich auch, dass man sich dann auf was silbernes freuen kann?


 
    

Am Sonntag, soweit das Wetter mitmacht bis dahin, will das etwas größere Bike gassi gehen.


----------



## Floater (22. März 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Am Sonntag, soweit das Wetter mitmacht bis dahin, will das etwas größere Bike gassi gehen.




musst du nicht arbeiten? faule s...


----------



## brumbrum (22. März 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Am Sonntag, soweit das Wetter mitmacht bis dahin, will das etwas größere Bike gassi gehen.


Dein etwas größeres Bike will innen Matsch


----------



## Floater (22. März 2006)

hmmm, ob der mike auch in den matsch will...man weiß es nicht!

übrigens: war gestern(alleine) nochmal für 10 öre am hochgrat boarden. 
war echt supi, nur eine handvoll rentner und studenten und ab 12 immer eine 4er gondel für mich alleine. die hänge hatte ich dann auch fast für mich alleine. der schnee ist jetzt halt eher märz schnee (im gegensatz zum januar schnee, der letzte woche noch lag) aber immer noch mehr als gut!
leuten mit freier zeiteinteilung leg ich also einen trip ins allgäu sehr nahe!
auch zum mal die fahrstrecke kennenlernen, da dieses jahr angeblich ein bike park in steibis aufmacht...


----------



## Backwoods (22. März 2006)

Na Dann mal gute Besserung @Zerg!

was haste genau kaputt gekriegt - finger oder mittelhandknochen?

diese verletzungen häufen sich ja in letzter zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. März 2006)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> musst du nicht arbeiten? faule s...


 
Mal ne alte Ossiweisheit:

Gewusst wie, spart Energie.  

Jetzt weis ich aber immer noch nix zum Thema "auf was silbernes freuen"  


DAs mit dem MAtsch ist halt net so dolle aber was solls.  
Das Bighit ist so schön sauber und blitzt neben dem Matschgrauen HT im Keller. Aber ab morgen soll es ja mit dem Wetter bergauf gehen.
DA wir auch erst etwas später dort sind, ist es sicher auch trocken  

Ein wenig Zweckoptimismus muss halt auch sein.


----------



## Koeni (22. März 2006)

@zerg
Gute Besserung du Bewegungslegasteniker (hoffentlich schreibt man das überhaupt so)

@steppi
ich glaub das ist ne Anspielung auf das erwartete Filmchen


----------



## Koeni (22. März 2006)

Ach ja, falls es noch nicht bekannt ist. Brumbrum hat mir gerade folgendes gesteckt:

Zitat von Robin
22.03.2006 - Scheffe hat folgende Neuigkeit für euch
Rennen in STEINACH wird verschoben!!!Aufgrund des Jahrhundert Winters kann der Termin nicht gehalten werden. Das iXs Cup Team sucht für uns aber bereits nach einem alternativen Termin. News demnächst hier...und geht halt noch ein bisschen Ski fahren in Steinach dort herrschen nachwievor allerbeste Bedingungen mit bis zu zwei Metern Schnee... 

Ist die Meldung von deren HP. 
Also abwarten und Tee drinken


----------



## dangerousD (22. März 2006)

@steinach
Na dann habe ich ja eine Ausrede  Im Ernst: Snow-DH macht zwar Spaß (wer nicht glaubt, möge die aktuelle Dirt lesen) - aber ich bevorzuge dann doch trockenen oder feuchten oder wegen mir auch nassen Waldboden mit Steinen, Wurzeln, Löchern usw. usf.

@sonntag
Da hatte ich vor, mit dem Steppi zusammen mal mein neues Rad einzufahren. Also vielmehr ich fahre mein Rad, er fährt seins  Ich hoffe, bis dahin haben die Eichhörnchen ihre Nüsse ins Trockene gebracht... mua-ha-haaa... 'n Brüller! Wir würden dann so gegen halb fünf da sein, schätze ich. Spätestens... es bleibt ja länger hell, denn die Nacht zuvor ist ZEITUMSTELLUNG!!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. März 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @steppi
> ich glaub das ist ne Anspielung auf das erwartete Filmchen


 
  Bei Roam haben die geschrieben >> Mitte April
Hypnosis >> nix > email warum nix kommt >> Mitte April  

@Steinach 
Bin mal gespannt, wann das durchgezogen wird.


----------



## Floater (23. März 2006)

sonntach wäre mir früher (10   ) total konkret lieber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (23. März 2006)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @steinach
> Na dann habe ich ja eine Ausrede  Im Ernst: Snow-DH macht zwar Spaß (wer nicht glaubt, möge die aktuelle Dirt lesen) - aber ich bevorzuge dann doch trockenen oder feuchten oder wegen mir auch nassen Waldboden mit Steinen, Wurzeln, Löchern usw. usf.
> 
> @sonntag
> Da hatte ich vor, mit dem Steppi zusammen mal mein neues Rad einzufahren. Also vielmehr ich fahre mein Rad, er fährt seins  Ich hoffe, bis dahin haben die Eichhörnchen ihre Nüsse ins Trockene gebracht... mua-ha-haaa... 'n Brüller! Wir würden dann so gegen halb fünf da sein, schätze ich. Spätestens... es bleibt ja länger hell, denn die Nacht zuvor ist ZEITUMSTELLUNG!!!




vor allem vorderrad in 6 teile zerlegen beim versuchten suizid scheint sehr spaßig zu sein!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. März 2006)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> sonntach wäre mir früher (10   ) total konkret lieber!


 
Wenn Du doch eh ne Tour fahren willst, kannste doch um 10 los.  
Oder kommst auch dahin, wo die Eichhörnchen sind??


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. März 2006)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> vor allem vorderrad in 6 teile zerlegen beim versuchten suizid scheint sehr spaßig zu sein!!


 
Also ich hab mir dem DD seinen Beitrag jetzt noch 4x durchgelesen.
Bitte hilf mir von der Leitung. Ich weis nicht, was Du meinst.  

Evtl. hat ja Koni die Auflösung.


----------



## Floater (23. März 2006)

...die neue dirt hat die auflösung....
schöne bilderserie zum thema geschwindigkeit auf der skipiste falsch einschätzen und zirka 10 meter hinter dem ende des landehügels einschlagen...oder auch er fliet...er fliegt..fliegt...fliegt?...fliegt?! fliegt????!!!!!ohoh!auauaua!!!!!!(gedankengang beim betrachten)
war glaube ich ein atherton?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. März 2006)

Ah, wusst ich´s doch. Muss man Insider sein.
Dazu gab es im Media Forum auch mal nen kleines Vid!


----------



## Koeni (23. März 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab mir dem DD seinen Beitrag jetzt noch 4x durchgelesen.
> Bitte hilf mir von der Leitung. Ich weis nicht, was Du meinst.
> 
> Evtl. hat ja Koni die Auflösung.



ich hätte die Lösung bestimmt gewusst, aber ich hab vergessen mein Dirt-Abo zu verlängern


----------



## Floater (23. März 2006)

..na dann abonier neu und freu dich über ein neues t-shirt; das kostet ja glaub ich so viel wie das abo selbst (bei mir gabs sogar t-shirt und earthed dvd!)
und manchmal liegen sogar 2 dirts im briefkasten


----------



## sms (23. März 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Ah, wusst ich´s doch. Muss man Insider sein.
> Dazu gab es im Media Forum auch mal nen kleines Vid!


Um langes Suchen zu ersparen:



			
				xxFRESHxx schrieb:
			
		

> grad bei pinkbike drauf gestossen:
> http://www.winterandsummer.com/gee.mov
> 
> http://www.athertonracing.co.uk/content/view/38/2/



----> hmm, ich glaube ich habe gerade ein Déjà vu von jemandem, der mal die Landung bei den Eichhörnchen verpasst hat....


----------



## boerni (23. März 2006)

ich hab zwar kein dirt abo aber ich hab das:


----------



## Koeni (23. März 2006)

@boerni
Du bist n Scheißtyp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. März 2006)




----------



## dangerousD (23. März 2006)

@boerni

"Björn F... can lick my balls!" (Zitat von mir)  Jetzt brauchste nur noch ne' Strecke, wa'?!

@all

Da ich am WE wider Erwarten doch Strohwitwer   bin, habe ich mehr Zeit zum Biken   Das schließt den Samstag mit ein... wenn also jemand am Samstag bereits Zeit und Bock hat, möge er Bescheid geben. Ich könnte mich als Guide im Schönbuch anbieten oder auch nach Stuggi-Town rein kommen oder zu einer Bahn fahren oder oder oder... offen für (fast) alles.

Sonntag kann ich dann entsprechend auch eher im Eichhörnchenparadies sein, aber um 10 ist mir dann auch zu früh... irgendwann nach dem Mittag (Frühstück?!) würde passen...

@steppi
Oh Mann, daß Du auch immer auf der Leitung stehst!  Mit etwas Nachhilfe hat es ja dann geklappt. Ach ja @floater es war GEE Atherton, der sich beim Speed etwas verschätzt hat Interessanter fand ich aber, daß Meister Jason Rennie knapp 40m (134 Fuß) mit dem Bike überflogen hat. Ohne Crash!  Da kann der Zerg sich noch 'ne Scheibe abschneiden. Nix für ungut, der mußte jetzt einfach mal raus


----------



## boerni (23. März 2006)

@dd
strecke hab ich auch. hinterm laden bei uns ist ne kleine bmx bahn, die unserem laden gehört und damit darf ich da auch fahren. nur aus diesem grund hab ich mir die auch gekauft. ein kollege von mir hat sich auch eine besorgt. wir werden jetzt um bier rennen fahren


----------



## dangerousD (23. März 2006)

@boerni

Ich wiederhole mich ja nur ungern, aber "Björn F... can lick my balls - BIATCH!"  Zumindest kannst Du - wenn Du dann besoffen vom vielen gewonnenen Bier bist - nicht so tief runter fallen von dem Mopped


----------



## brumbrum (24. März 2006)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab zwar kein dirt abo aber ich hab das:


  hehe


----------



## brumbrum (24. März 2006)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> 
> Da ich am WE wider Erwarten doch Strohwitwer   bin, habe ich mehr Zeit zum Biken   Das schließt den Samstag mit ein... wenn also jemand am Samstag bereits Zeit und Bock hat, möge er Bescheid geben. Ich könnte mich als Guide im Schönbuch anbieten oder auch nach Stuggi-Town rein kommen oder zu einer Bahn fahren oder oder oder... offen für (fast) alles.
> 
> Sonntag kann ich dann entsprechend auch eher im Eichhörnchenparadies sein, aber um 10 ist mir dann auch zu früh... irgendwann nach dem Mittag (Frühstück?!) würde passen...


Also, wenn's Wetter net total besch****** is, fahren wir beide Tage. Sind eigentlich denn so ab 12:  Uhr da


----------



## Koeni (24. März 2006)

@boerni
darf ich dein Freund sein? 

@all
Das arbeitlose Gesindel und faule Studentenpack is heute so ab 13-14Uhr in Hohenhaslach anzutreffen zum bischen local-DH heizen. Wer Bock hat, kann sich gerne melden.

bis dann


----------



## Koeni (24. März 2006)

Das arbeitslose Gesindel und faule Studentenpack hat dick ins Klo gegriffen heute : Jakob abgeholt, losgefahren, bischen Regen, Pause im Gummibärchenland,noch mehr Regen, ab zum Burger King, ab nach Hause.

schon die Neuigkeiten ausm DH-Forum gelesen?
IXS Cup Wildbad ist abgesagt, Steinach bekommt den Termin wahrscheinlich


----------



## sms (24. März 2006)

Mobile Hochdruckreiniger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. März 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Das arbeitslose Gesindel und faule Studentenpack hat dick ins Klo gegriffen heute : Jakob abgeholt, losgefahren, bischen Regen, Pause im Gummibärchenland,noch mehr Regen, ab zum Burger King, ab nach Hause.
> 
> schon die Neuigkeiten ausm DH-Forum gelesen?
> IXS Cup Wildbad ist abgesagt, Steinach bekommt den Termin wahrscheinlich


 
Als ich heute so aus meinem Fenster schaute und es regnete, hab ich noch überlegt, ob Ihr fahren seid.


DAs mit Wildbad, hab ich auch gesehen. Ist schon komisch.
Wenn die dafür keine Kohle haben, was soll dann erst mit dem PArk werden? 
DAnn machen die da ja wieder nix. 

Mit dem Termin ist blöd. Hatte mich, ehrlich gesagt, über die Steinachverschiebung gefreut. Aber zum Wildbadtermin bin ich im Urlaub.
Schau mer mal.


Weis jemand was über den "Wiesensteig" PArk???
Da gabs ja auch noch kuttelmuddel 

@SMS

Meiner aus´m Lidl taugt nix!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Zu wenig Druck und keine gescheiten Düsen.


----------



## Backwoods (24. März 2006)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> 
> Da ich am WE wider Erwarten doch Strohwitwer   bin, habe ich mehr Zeit zum Biken   Das schließt den Samstag mit ein... wenn also jemand am Samstag bereits Zeit und Bock hat, möge er Bescheid geben. Ich könnte mich als Guide im Schönbuch anbieten oder auch nach Stuggi-Town rein kommen oder zu einer Bahn fahren oder oder oder... offen für (fast) alles.
> 
> Sonntag kann ich dann entsprechend auch eher im Eichhörnchenparadies sein, aber um 10 ist mir dann auch zu früh... irgendwann nach dem Mittag (Frühstück?!) würde passen...



wäre am wochenende auch an ner runde durch den wald interessiert. muss ja zwecks skitouren noch was für die kondition tun. 

ich kann leider nur einen tag, aber wenigstens entscheiden welchen  will natürlich den mit dem besseren wetter nehmen, was bei der vorhersage wohl schwierig wird  

schönbuch oder krummbach ist mir eignetlih egal. mach mal ne ansage wann du kannst. sonntag willst du ja zu den eichhörnchen oder?


----------



## Floater (24. März 2006)

krummbach= solituderunde dann gerne aber ebend eigentlich nur sonntach


----------



## dangerousD (25. März 2006)

@backwoods
Hi Axel, will nachher hier im Schönbuch rum reiten. Da sind die Trails zwar auch naß, aber es spritzt zumindest nicht! Werde so gegen 14.00 los rollen, wenn Du mit möchtest, sag Bescheid! Meine Nummer schicke ich Dir nochmal per PM, ist für kurzfristige Verabredungen geschickter. So long, 

Dirk


----------



## Backwoods (25. März 2006)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @backwoods
> Hi Axel, will nachher hier im Schönbuch rum reiten. Da sind die Trails zwar auch naß, aber es spritzt zumindest nicht! Werde so gegen 14.00 los rollen, wenn Du mit möchtest, sag Bescheid! Meine Nummer schicke ich Dir nochmal per PM, ist für kurzfristige Verabredungen geschickter. So long,
> 
> Dirk



Sieht so aus als würde ich dich belgeiten - es sei denn die große sinnflut kommt doch noch  

treffpunkt machen wir dann am telefon aus.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. März 2006)

Was ist denn das für ein Wetter > Regen sonne Regen Sonne

Deshalb werde ich morgen nur das HT ausführen.
Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich Tour fahren will oder ob ich ggf. jeden Trail 2-3 x fahren werde und dann immer gemütlich zum nächsten.

Uni Botnang Bergheim Krumbach

Hatte dann so an 14 Uhr gedacht.

HAt jemand Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boerni (25. März 2006)

@ koni
du bist auf der todtnau seite zu sehen unter bilder


----------



## Floater (25. März 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn das für ein Wetter > Regen sonne Regen Sonne
> 
> Deshalb werde ich morgen nur das HT ausführen.
> Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich Tour fahren will oder ob ich ggf. jeden Trail 2-3 x fahren werde und dann immer gemütlich zum nächsten.
> ...




wenn du dich früher aus den federn quälen kannst...


----------



## sms (25. März 2006)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> @ koni
> du bist auf der todtnau seite zu sehen unter bilder


wo?


edit: http://www.mtb-fun-park.de/index.php?s=4&id=18&mid=614


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. März 2006)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du dich früher aus den federn quälen kannst...


 
Sorry aber das wird nix.

Werde es dann morgen auch so machen, wie oben gesagt. Werde jeden Trail 2-3mal fahren. 


Nächsten Samstag können wir aber fahren. DA kommt der Käufer vom Switch und will auch ne Runde biken. Werde Ihm dann hier die Solituderunde zeigen.


----------



## Koeni (25. März 2006)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> @ koni
> du bist auf der todtnau seite zu sehen unter bilder



Ja, da werden aber leider nur Profis gezeigt


----------



## Floater (25. März 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry aber das wird nix.
> 
> Werde es dann morgen auch so machen, wie oben gesagt. Werde jeden Trail 2-3mal fahren.
> 
> ...




was wäre denn für dich die frühste uhrzeit?
gegen das trails 1-2 mal fahren hab ich ja nicht(wollte nicht mit single speed 50km waldautobahn schrubben gehen...halt moment mal, das will ich ja nie mit keinem bike!
kauft der das switch den komplett, oder wie will er runden drehen?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. März 2006)

13:30 wäre das früheste

Er kauft den Rahmen und wir wollen per Ht ne Runde drehen.
Er mit seinem und ich mit meinem  

Switch wird nur begutachtet


----------



## dangerousD (26. März 2006)

*URGENT!*

Mal eine ganz andere Frage zwischendurch: gibt es einen Bodenzustandsbericht vom Eichhörnchenparadies? Fahr- oder nur rutschbar? Die "Herrenberg-Gang" ist immer noch am zweifeln, ob sich die Anfahrt heute lohnt...


----------



## Koeni (26. März 2006)

Ich wage zu behaupten, dass es ziemlich matschig ist und sich die Anfahrt nicht lohnt


----------



## dangerousD (26. März 2006)

@koni
Geh' aus der Leitung, ich brauche Fakten und keine Vermutungen  BTW: Du hast nicht zufällig BrumBrum's Nummer zum mir auf's Handy schicken?  

Bin gestern mit Axel schon im Schlamm unterwegs gewesen und habe irgendwie Spaß dran gefunden  Ich muß es nicht immer haben, aber irgendwann wollte ich das Last mal einrollen. Das weiß sieht mir zu unschuldig aus 


EDIT: beim Wettercheck hat sich bei mir ein kleiner Schreibfehler eingeschlichen. Das Ergebnis fand ich echt witzig, guckt Ihr hier: http://www.weter.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (26. März 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> 13:30 wäre das früheste
> 
> Er kauft den Rahmen und wir wollen per Ht ne Runde drehen.
> Er mit seinem und ich mit meinem
> ...




das war mir zu spät, schade! 

was anderes:
nächste woche mal jemand lust auf nightride(müsste ja auch schon in kurzer hose gehen )


----------



## brumbrum (26. März 2006)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @koni
> Geh' aus der Leitung, ich brauche Fakten und keine Vermutungen  BTW: Du hast nicht zufällig BrumBrum's Nummer zum mir auf's Handy schicken?
> 
> Bin gestern mit Axel schon im Schlamm unterwegs gewesen und habe irgendwie Spaß dran gefunden  Ich muß es nicht immer haben, aber irgendwann wollte ich das Last mal einrollen. Das weiß sieht mir zu unschuldig aus
> ...


Sorry, war super matschig heute, hehe.


----------



## boerni (26. März 2006)

hi,
mike, meine freundin und ich hatten heute auch ein wenig spass. hier das video:
http://www.megaupload.com/de/?d=CT9EJOOP


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (26. März 2006)

brumbrum schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, war super matschig heute, hehe.




Ja, da habt ihr was verpasst.


----------



## mantra (26. März 2006)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> mike, meine freundin und ich hatten heute auch ein wenig spass. hier das video:
> http://www.megaupload.com/de/?d=CT9EJOOP



Der Download zieht sich ganz schön! Schon über ne Stunde und es fehlen immer noch 10%!


----------



## boerni (27. März 2006)

ich werde mich dann mal heute abend um einen neuen server kümmern. mike hat  auch schon gesagt, dass der langsam ist.


----------



## mantra (27. März 2006)

Naja, so wild ists auch nicht. Man hat ja Zeit und mehr als einmal lad ichs mir auch nicht runter.


----------



## Backwoods (27. März 2006)

mantra schrieb:
			
		

> Der Download zieht sich ganz schön! Schon über ne Stunde und es fehlen immer noch 10%!



Knapp über eine halbe stunde geht doch

sehr schönes video übrigens  (warscheinlich nur für alle die den trail schonmal geheizt sind) 

interssant wäre die geschwindigkeit.


----------



## brumbrum (27. März 2006)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> mike, meine freundin und ich hatten heute auch ein wenig spass. hier das video:
> http://www.megaupload.com/de/?d=CT9EJOOP


cool, macht Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphill-Chiller (27. März 2006)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> mike, meine freundin und ich hatten heute auch ein wenig spass. hier das video:
> http://www.megaupload.com/de/?d=CT9EJOOP


----------



## Koeni (28. März 2006)

@boerni
Hey, was n das für ne beschissene Seite. Da is rapidshare ja um einiges besser. Bis ich Pfeife erstmal gerafft hab, wo ich überhaupt klicken muss war schon ne halbe ewigkeit vorbei .
aber jetzt hab ichs ja endlich mal gerafft...

Edit:
Ja, geil!! wieso ham wir das nicht schon viel früher gemacht. Richtig perfekt wärs, wenn dann der Wald noch grün wär, aber da sieht man dann bestimmt nix mehr,oder?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (28. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen, 

wer von dem arbeitsscheuen Gesindel (ich denke da so an Studenten usw. :- ) hätte Lust morgen Mittag ne Runde zu drehen wenn das Wetter es zuläßt. 

Ich würde vorschlagen von der Uni Richtung Botnang, Krumbach usw. 

Was ist mir Dir Floater ??

Grüsse ra.


----------



## Koeni (28. März 2006)

@Ra
Ich kann leider nicht. Ich hatte zur Abwechslung heute mal wieder ne OP und darf jetzt 14Tage mit Fäden rumlaufen und eine Woche sollte ich nichtmal schwitzen, aber das schaff ich .
danach gerne wieder


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. März 2006)

@Koni
Erstmal noch Gute Besserung.
Wegen Botnang. Wenn man das nicht zu spät macht, sollte das gehen. 
Ist ja nicht sofort zugewuchert. Wir hätten da auch noch eine Idee.


----------



## 773H (28. März 2006)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> mike, meine freundin und ich hatten heute auch ein wenig spass. hier das video:
> http://www.megaupload.com/de/?d=CT9EJOOP



 cooles Video.

Nachdem der Zerg die CD mit dem Video, das ich vom Sonntagsspringen 2004 unter der Brücke gemacht habe immer noch nicht in Umlauf gebracht hat, muss ich das wohl auch mal ins Netz stellen. 

@Ra:
Lust hätte ich schon mitzufahren, allerdings gehöre ich nicht zum arbeitsscheuen Gesindel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (28. März 2006)

Hey, grüss dich.... bist du aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht?


			
				773H schrieb:
			
		

> ... noch nicht in Umlauf gebracht hat, muss ich das wohl auch mal ins Netz stellen.


mach das mal


----------



## 773H (28. März 2006)

Aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht? Ja so ungefähr, oder auch aus dem Winterquertier zurück. War von Ende November bis Ende Dezember in Thailand (mit Freundin, nicht das einer was falsches denkt  ). 
Nach der Rückkehr hab ich mich dann erstmal unter der Decke verkrochen, war einfach zu kalt.
Montag war aber ein guter Einstieg (zumindest vor 18:45 Uhr), so kanns weiter gehen.


----------



## 773H (28. März 2006)

So, eine kleine Version (6 MB) des Sonntagsspringen steht zur Verfügung. Ist mit dem DivX-Codec. http://www.marco-michel.net/download/sprungline_divx.zip
Die AVI-Variante muss ich noch hochladen, hat dann aber 38 MB.


----------



## Koeni (28. März 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Koni
> Erstmal noch Gute Besserung.
> Wegen Botnang. Wenn man das nicht zu spät macht, sollte das gehen.
> Ist ja nicht sofort zugewuchert. Wir hätten da auch noch eine Idee.



Danke. Der Björn kauft ja auch noch ne Helmcam. Können wir ja dann kombinieren


----------



## Floater (28. März 2006)

@ra werde morgen hws gegen 19:00 am marienplatz starten, da ich morgen arbeiten muß. wer mit will bitte per handy melden, da ich vor 5 hws nicht an rechner komme


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. März 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Danke. Der Björn kauft ja auch noch ne Helmcam. Können wir ja dann kombinieren


  So war der Plan


----------



## boerni (29. März 2006)

hi hi,
hab mir heute meine boXXer race zu einer world cup umgebaut. wiegt jetzt 2.75kg   und ist jetzt LUFTGEFEDERT . nach erstem fahrtest muss ich sagen funkts genauso gut wie feder. mal gucken wie sich aufm trail macht.


----------



## Floater (29. März 2006)

das video is ja echt gelungen und war in ca 15-20 min bei mir...
der mike war wohl langsamer als der björn, weil er die michelin jacke anhatte 

und respekt wie schnell ihr mit der kamera nebenher gelaufen seid.


treffe mich nachher um sieben am MARIENPLATZ zum fahren, wer auch lust hat auch kommen (pünktlich, oder vorher bescheid sagen)


----------



## sms (29. März 2006)

Nebenbei,

ich war ja am letzten Sonntagabends noch etwas radeln....

Die alte Kickerstrecke wird/wurde gerade renoviert  
und drüben auf der anderen Seite gibts jetzt einen Drop, der ist etwa 1sms hoch  und wurde als Waldhütte zum drunterhocken getarnt  .

Details nur als pm.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (29. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

so, bin wieder online, anstelle zu Biken habe ich mein DSL eingerichtet, WLAN hat bis jetzt nicht geklappt, jetzt hänge ich halt mit de, Laptop meiner Frau am Kabel.

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. März 2006)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> der mike war wohl langsamer als der björn, weil er die michelin jacke anhatte
> 
> Herr Lehrer, ich weis was.
> ...


 
5Zeichen


----------



## Floater (29. März 2006)

ach mike war nur spaß! die aufgeblasene jacke hatte halt was! und bei dem tempo (wo sich ja andere bei langsameren schnitten schon die beine rasieren) wirds dich hws wirklich langsamer gemacht(langsamer als björn hab ich nur mal gesagt um dich zu ärgern) haben...
solltest du da also demnächst im ganzkörperkondom runter fahren biddde wieder filmen!!!!!

die erwähnte hüte (sms) ist übrigens offiziell als wildunterstand ausgewiesen!


----------



## Bloodhound5 (30. März 2006)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> die erwähnte hüte (sms) ist übrigens offiziell als wildunterstand ausgewiesen!



jap, ist eindeutig die Handschrift vom Förster  Hab mich doch sehr gefreut als ich das gelesen habe.  Nicht dass ich so Sachen wie den Multi-funktions-Wildunterstand/Wildschweindrop "fahren" würde, aber spätestens bei den Sponsoren musste ich schmunzeln.

Bye

Aaron


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. März 2006)

@Floater
Hab das doch net ernst genommen   ich weis doch das Du mich aufziehen willst 
Aber Du hast mich diese Woche ja schonmal zur Schnecke degradiert  

Fährst am Samstag mit ne Tour???

@sms
Ist die Kicker strecke HT tauglich oder sind da nur so plumps Sprünge?
Ich muss da mal wieder vorbei fahren.


----------



## zerg10 (30. März 2006)

Bei mir ist erstmal Pause angesagt u. zwar die nächsten 6 Wochen. Ich könnt' kotzen oder heulen oder beides...

Hier der Grund:


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. März 2006)

Wie schon gesagt,
Gute Besserung. Dümmer hätt es echt net laufen können.


----------



## Koeni (30. März 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir ist erstmal Pause angesagt u. zwar die nächsten 6 Wochen. Ich könnt' kotzen oder heulen oder beides...



hmm, ärgerlich. In zwei Nägel gefallen !? 
gute Besserung auch von mir


----------



## zerg10 (30. März 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, ärgerlich. In zwei Nägel gefallen !?
> gute Besserung auch von mir



ja und die gleich mit bindfaden zusammengeschnürt  Dir auch gute Besserung.

Somit verschiebt sich unser Bmais-Ausflug leider auf mitte/ende mai. bis dahin gibt es vielleicht auch news was die dh-strecken angeht...


----------



## ricktick (30. März 2006)

Sieht aus wie ein Angelunfall 
Spass beiseite, gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (30. März 2006)

ricktick schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht aus wie ein Angelunfall
> Spass beiseite, gute Besserung!



War fast so spektakulär  u. das Veilchen hat mir der andere Angler verpasst...


----------



## sms (30. März 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @sms
> .....


nur als PM...


----------



## agro (30. März 2006)




----------



## Backwoods (30. März 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir ist erstmal Pause angesagt u. zwar die nächsten 6 Wochen. Ich könnt' kotzen oder heulen oder beides...
> 
> Hier der Grund:



Hi Zerg,

sieht genau aus wie mein röntgenbild - gute besserung.

ich kann aber keinen bruch erkennen. ist das auch eine luxation der MD 5 Basis? also verlängerung des kleinen fingers am handgelenk ausgerenkt?


----------



## zerg10 (30. März 2006)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Zerg,
> 
> sieht genau aus wie mein röntgenbild - gute besserung.
> 
> ich kann aber keinen bruch erkennen. ist das auch eine luxation der MD 5 Basis? also verlängerung des kleinen fingers am handgelenk ausgerenkt?



Nur ausgerenkt wäre schön, blöderweise ist der Gelenkknochen ziemlich weit unten gebrochen, nennt sich dann _dislozierte MC 5 Fraktur_. Wie lange hat's bei Dir gedauert ?


----------



## Floater (30. März 2006)

@zerg autsch! besser dich mal!

@mike: wenn du auf das anspielst was ich meine war das ja eher der mantra, ich habe ja kollektiv alle sofah gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. März 2006)

@Floater
Wie isses denn nun? Kommste morgen mit ne Runde fahren oder nicht?

Nicht immer nur die hälfte lesen


----------



## Koeni (31. März 2006)

Ich mach hier mal n paar Bilder von vorletzter Woche rein:
Analog SLR unbearbeitet, Secret Spot :
Leider hat mein Blitz nicht funktioniert, muss ich für nächstes Mal irgendwie fit machen

erstmal brumbrum







Ja gut, n bischen groß vielleicht, die nächsten dann kleiner...moment noch


----------



## Koeni (31. März 2006)

Basti






Ja, sorry, wieder verbockt mit der Größe, vielleicht jetzt...


----------



## Koeni (31. März 2006)

nochmal brumbrum


----------



## Koeni (31. März 2006)

wer das ist weiß ich nicht genau, heißt der nicht Martin? Egal


----------



## Koeni (31. März 2006)

der Rest is zu dunkel, weil wie gesagt nur mein kleiner Blitz ging. Aber ich hab jetzt wieder voll Bock auf Fotos machen

Sagt mal, wenn ihr wieder da seid. Ich bin gerade Invalide, könnte zum Bilder machen dann vorbei kommen wenn ich Zeit hab


----------



## Koeni (31. März 2006)

das is vielleicht noch ganz witzig, wollte eigentlich bei Federung am Anschlag knipsen, hat nicht ganz geklappt


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (31. März 2006)

@Koni:

Feine Bilder hast Du da gemacht. 

Wünsch' Dir auch noch eine schnelle bzw. reibungslose Genesung.


MfG

Walde


----------



## mantra (31. März 2006)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> @mike: wenn du auf das anspielst was ich meine war das ja eher der mantra, ich habe ja kollektiv alle sofah gemeint



Verräter!!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. März 2006)

@Koni

Schöne Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (31. März 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur ausgerenkt wäre schön, blöderweise ist der Gelenkknochen ziemlich weit unten gebrochen, nennt sich dann _dislozierte MC 5 Fraktur_. Wie lange hat's bei Dir gedauert ?



Das erste will ich so mal nicht stehen lassen! dauert beides gleich lang!

wie lange es gedauert lässt sich schwer sagen. ich hatte zwei wochen circular gips, also komplett rundrum. dann 2 wochen gipsschiene dann noch 2 wochen ne kleinere schiene zum langsam abgewöhen. also erstmal nur 1-2 std. ohne dann nur noch nachts usw.

die nägel sind so nach knapp 5 wochen rausgekommen. und vorher konnte ich rein gar nix machen, weil die spitzen enden der drähte doch ziemlich gepiekst haben.

ich will dir ja nicht den elan nehmen, aber wenn der gips/schiene weg ist kannst du noch lang nicht biken  der handteller, die finger und vorallem das handgelenk sind bock steif.

ruf mich mal an dann erklär ich dir den rest am telefon.


----------



## Backwoods (31. März 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Floater
> Wie isses denn nun? Kommste morgen mit ne Runde fahren oder nicht?
> 
> Nicht immer nur die hälfte lesen



Wann, Wo?

Bin nähmlich doch im ländle


----------



## Koeni (31. März 2006)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:
			
		

> @Koni:
> 
> Feine Bilder hast Du da gemacht.
> 
> ...



Ja danke, is aber auch nicht so wild

Hey, mir is langweilig, also eins noch:







so, jetz is aber gut,
schönes Wochenende(werd ich haben ;-))


----------



## dangerousD (31. März 2006)

Servus 

Ich werde die nächsten Wochenenden dauerfrei haben, bin also für jede Schandtat auf zwei Rädern bereit!

@steppi

Ich sage voraus: Du wirst gleich einen Anruf bekommen!!!  

@all

Sonntag habe ich immer noch vor, zum Eichhörnchenparadies zu fahren. Falls also noch jemand Böcke hat, melden! @brum brum: zum Wettercheck werde ich mein Handy nutzen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. März 2006)

@dd
HAb auch vor zu jagen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. März 2006)

@Backwoods

Werde morgen mit Benjamin hier ne Runde drehen.
Uni botnang Bergheim Krumbach Steinbruch und noch einen dem ich noch keinen NAmen gegeben habe. DAnn ggf. noch in die City runter nen schönen Trail und Eis essen. Soweit der Plan.

Uhrzeit kann ich noch nicht sagen. Denke gegen 11 -11:30 sollte es losgehen.

Wenn Du da noch schläfst, weil das ist ja mitten in der nacht  , Kannste ja ggf. dazu kommen.
HAndy hab ich dabei. Musste halt etwas länger klingeln lassen. Sind ja auf´m Trail!


----------



## Floater (31. März 2006)

...das ist mir dann diese woche zu früh, weil ich da noch am rennradfahren bin...


----------



## Backwoods (31. März 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Backwoods
> 
> Werde morgen mit Benjamin hier ne Runde drehen.
> Uni botnang Bergheim Krumbach Steinbruch und noch einen dem ich noch keinen NAmen gegeben habe. DAnn ggf. noch in die City runter nen schönen Trail und Eis essen. Soweit der Plan.
> ...



Jo,

glaube aber net,dass das was wird  

hatte ne extrem stressige woche - schulung beim lieferanten  ohne witz die geben da echt vollgas 

viel alkohol und wenig schlaf, da ist das imunsystem völlig am boden. muss erstmal ausschlafen damit ichs nicht noch mehr im hals krieg

Münster ich echt ne geile party stadt - da frag ich mich doch glatt noch 10 jahre nach studien ende ob das wohl richtig war an der tu darmstadt zu studieren - von 200000 einwohnern 40.000 studenten und davon an die 30000 mädels.   

wenn du da abends weg gehst denkst du nur noch du bist im falschen film

einzige nachteile: da ist echt alles mega giga flach und die merheit fährt auf holland rädern  außerdem ist's in die alpen viel zu weit.

vielleicht geht ja morgen nachmittag oder sonntag was. aber nur bei gutem wetter und nicht so konditiontour wie letzten sonntag- naßwerden verträgt die gesundheit jetzt auch nicht mehr.


----------



## sms (31. März 2006)

Mein Geburtstagsgeschenk ist da,...... 









wer hilft mir morgen das Ding montieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 773H (1. April 2006)

moin jungs.
werd heute auch ne runde fahren. wann und wo geht es los? würde mich dann anschliessen.


----------



## Koeni (1. April 2006)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> wer hilft mir morgen das Ding montieren?



Glückwunsch. Also, falls du das ernst gemeint hast mit dem Einbau, ich kann die dir einbauen, aber das solltest du auch selbst hinkriegen, oder?

Ach so, stimmt ja. Du bist ja der, der sein Fahrrad nie putzt und deshalb auch noch nie den Steruersatz offen hatte ;-)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. April 2006)

@Sms

Glückwunsch  
Jetzt haste ja mal ne gescheite Gabel. Dann kann die Saison ja losgehen.
Viel Spaßm beim Einbau. Ist nicht schwer. Brauchst nur ne Säge nen Ammer und evtl. noch einen Schrauben zieher um den Konus ab zu bekommen.


----------



## Backwoods (1. April 2006)

hi,

was geht jetzt morgen? 

sind alle bei den eichhörnchen oder ist auch jemand auf den üblichen trails zwischen uni und burg d unterwegs.

@steppenwolf: kannst du mir mal sagen ob ich den no name trail schon kenne oder mir per pn eine beschreibung schicken wo ich suchen muss


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. April 2006)

Wer huete nicht fahren war ist selbst Schuld.
Trails waren in einem sehr guten ZUstand. Ab und an war ich echt erstaunt wie trocken. Ein paar üble Matschlöcher gibt es schon aber die treiben einem bei der Geschwindigkeit auch das Adrenalin hoch.   Sehr sehr geil.

@BAckwoods

Ob Du den kennst, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich kannte Ihn bis September nicht und hab den auch nur zufällig gefunden. Techn. nix wildes aber viel Flow und zum Ende hin echt schnell. Und die Blätter machen es auch spannend.
Ich schau mal in den Stadtplan ob ich Dir da was zukommen lassen kann.
Erklären ist schwer. Ansonsten fahren wir Ihn bei Gelegenheit mal.


----------



## Kailinger (1. April 2006)

Geil! Die iss im FW verstellbar, gell? Warum liefert RS diese Gabel mit der flachen Brücke aus und die WC mit der Hohen??? Das soll einer blicken...

Wenn Du je eine hohe obere Gabelbrücke benötigst (der Koni sagt Dir das dann, wenn er das Teil einbaut ), dann können wir EVTL. tauschen. Ich habs noch nicht probiert, weil der Rahmen noch beim Lacker ist und ich auch noch keinen Steuersatz hab. Aber es könnte sein, dass es bei mir mit ner flachen Brücke auch hinhauen würde! Wenn alles klappt, kann ich das Ende nächster Woche probieren...

Grüße, Kai



			
				sms schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Geburtstagsgeschenk ist da,......
> wer hilft mir morgen das Ding montieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. April 2006)

Bin morgen im Eichhörnchenparadise.
Wenn´s Wetter hält  

Hab vor gegen 14 bis 14:30 Uhr dort zu sein.


----------



## zerg10 (1. April 2006)

@sms
Gute Wahl  , hohe Brücke hätte ich auch noch. Einbau ist wirklich ein Kinderspiel. Solltest Du noch Kleinteile wie Spacer o.ä. brauchen, ruf' an.

@Steppi
Die Bettys liegen für Dich bereit...

@all
Weil ich heute nicht fahren konnte, hab' ich ein bisschen gebastelt u. das Santa auf unter 18kg gebracht (Thomson Stütze, E.13-Ali Vorbau, Nobby Nics usw.)
Detail-Bilder folgen






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## sms (1. April 2006)

Also von der Theorie sehe ich da auch kein Problem beim Gabeleinbau...
in der Praxis wurde ich heute allerdings eines besseren belehrt,

Ich hab es einfach nicht geschafft die *alte* Gabel auszubauen.
Das Mistding sitzt bockelfest,
jetzt muss ich morgen nochmal mit der Tripple auf Eichhörnchenjagt gehen...
Verdammt.


----------



## mantra (2. April 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Nobby Nics usw.



Iss nicht Dein Ernst oder? Das ist doch ein besserer XC Reifen odern nicht?!


----------



## Kailinger (2. April 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> E.13-Ali Vorbau,



Wo hast Du denn den Vorbau bestellt?

Gruß, Kai


----------



## zerg10 (2. April 2006)

@mantra
Ja, ist eigentlich ein CC-Reifen u. gerade deshalb sollte der für die Touren hier reichen. Für'n Park kommen natürlich andere Pellen drauf. Ist übrigens 

@kailinger
Gibt es bei mountainbikes.net. Musste allerdings fast 4 Wochen darauf warten. Küchenwaage sagt 139gr


----------



## Koeni (2. April 2006)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> Also von der Theorie sehe ich da auch kein Problem beim Gabeleinbau...
> in der Praxis wurde ich heute allerdings eines besseren belehrt,
> 
> Ich hab es einfach nicht geschafft die *alte* Gabel auszubauen.
> ...



Das kommt davon, wenn man den Steuersatz erst aufmacht, wenn ne neue Gabel rein soll . Da kannst du ruhig ein bischen Gewalt anwenden, nimm einfach n Holz, legs auf den Schaft und hau ordentlich mim Hammer drauf. Vielleicht noch n bissle WD40 wenns ganz hartnäckig ist. 

Könnt mich mal anrufen, falls sichs lohnt zum Fotografieren zu kommen


----------



## 773H (2. April 2006)

@zerg
wie gehts der hand? hoffentlich beser als dem ESB  

hab die Nobbys gestern bei mir aufgezogen und ne autobahn runde gedreht. so weit ganz gut, nix zu klagen. heute werd ich damit mal auf die trails gehen, mal sehen, was sie da taugen.


----------



## zerg10 (2. April 2006)

773H schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> wie gehts der hand? hoffentlich beser als dem ESB
> 
> hab die Nobbys gestern bei mir aufgezogen und ne autobahn runde gedreht. so weit ganz gut, nix zu klagen. heute werd ich damit mal auf die trails gehen, mal sehen, was sie da taugen.



Hand geht so u. das ESB-Chaos tue ich mir erst morgen wieder an


----------



## 773H (2. April 2006)

Dann kann ich Dir morgen ja berichten wie die Reifen so sind. Wenn ich gerade so aus dem Fenster schaue, kann ich Dir wohl auch berichten, wie sie so bei Regen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (2. April 2006)

773H schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kann ich Dir morgen ja berichten wie die Reifen so sind. Wenn ich gerade so aus dem Fenster schaue, kann ich Dir wohl auch berichten, wie sie so bei Regen sind.



Keine Hektik, Du hast ca. 5Wochen Zeit, um Erfahrungen zu sammeln...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. April 2006)

773H schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kann ich Dir morgen ja berichten wie die Reifen so sind. Wenn ich gerade so aus dem Fenster schaue, kann ich Dir wohl auch berichten, wie sie so bei Regen sind.


 
Wie Regen??
Hier hat bis jetzt die Sonne gescheint. Jetzt zieht es aber leider etwas zu.
Bin aber Guter Hoffnung.


----------



## ricktick (2. April 2006)

Kommt heut jemand zum KK?
Gestern wars 90% trocken, wird heute nich anders sein.
Selbst wenns ne Stunde draufregnet.... passiert erstmal nix.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. April 2006)

@zerg
Du sollst doch die HAnd schonen  
Bettys hol ich dann mal bei Dir ab. Werd ich dann mal in 2-3 Wochen aufziehen. MAl gespannt wie die rollen und ob die Dinger auch Grip haben.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. April 2006)

@Ricktick

Will so gegen 14-14:30 da sein.. Hoffentlich hält das Wetter.


----------



## zerg10 (2. April 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> Du sollst doch die HAnd schonen
> Bettys hol ich dann mal bei Dir ab. Werd ich dann mal in 2-3 Wochen aufziehen. MAl gespannt wie die rollen und ob die Dinger auch Grip haben.



Die Ärzte meinten, ich soll alles machen, was die Schiene zulässt u. zur Not hab' ich hier ja noch zwei Helferinnen 

Wettertechnisch zieht es sich hier auch gerade zu...


----------



## sms (2. April 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Das kommt davon, wenn man den Steuersatz erst aufmacht, wenn ne neue Gabel rein soll . Da kannst du ruhig ein bischen Gewalt anwenden, nimm einfach n Holz, legs auf den Schaft und hau ordentlich mim Hammer drauf. Vielleicht noch n bissle WD40 wenns ganz hartnäckig ist.
> 
> Könnt mich mal anrufen, falls sichs lohnt zum Fotografieren zu kommen


Jo, das mit dem Holz und dem WD40 habe ich gemacht.... keine Chance,...  ..
ich hab so heftig drauf rumkloppen können, dass fast das Holz kaput gegangen ist.


----------



## sms (2. April 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Ricktick
> 
> Will so gegen 14-14:30 da sein.. Hoffentlich hält das Wetter.


Ich komme nach dem Mittagessen....
...
...
...
...
...
...
jetzt hab ich Hunger


----------



## Backwoods (2. April 2006)

Schade, bei mir geht heute nix. muss mir das brauchbare wetter leider durchs fenster anschauen  

wenn ich heut biken gehe bin ich morgen entglültig krank bin leider langsam aber sicher in dem alter in dem man auf seinen körper hören muss *pienz* halzschmerzen sind weg, dafür jetzt leichter husten, schnupfen und kopfweh. und letzteres garantiert nciht vom 

nächsten freitag hab ich urlaub und muss fit sein. bin dann allerdings nicht im ländle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 773H (2. April 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Regen??
> Hier hat bis jetzt die Sonne gescheint. Jetzt zieht es aber leider etwas zu.
> Bin aber Guter Hoffnung.



Hatte auch Glück, evtl. sogar im doppelten Sinne. Regen kam keiner, dafür kam mir ein grünes Auto entgegen, kurz nachdem ich aus einem Trail raus bin. Keine Ahnung, was die da im Wald wollten, eine Kelle mit der Aufschrift "Stop-Polizei" lag aber schonmal auf dem Amaturenbrett.


----------



## Bloodhound5 (2. April 2006)

wo kamen denn de grünen? wollte jetzt eigentlich grad nochmal ne Runde heizen gehen, hab aber nicht wirklich Lust auf wilde Verfolgungsjagdten ...

Naja, werde es wohl drauf ankommen lassen. 

Ach dreck, jetzt fängts auch noch an zu regnen. Bäh!

Bye

Aaron


----------



## boerni (2. April 2006)

tach leute,
hoffe ihr hattet heute euren spass. ich war heute 65km strasse fahren, mit ca. 1000hm. man muss ja auch was für seine ausdauer tun.
hab mir heute auch meine helmkamera bestellt. müsste dann hoffentlich diese woche noch kommen und wenn das wetter mitspielt könn wa die dann auch nächstes we ausprobieren.
also noch viel spass
björn


----------



## brumbrum (2. April 2006)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> tach leute,
> hab mir heute auch meine helmkamera bestellt. müsste dann hoffentlich diese woche noch kommen und wenn das wetter mitspielt könn wa die dann auch nächstes we ausprobieren.
> also noch viel spass
> björn


Genau, und zwar in BARR


----------



## sms (2. April 2006)

brumbrum schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, und zwar in BARR


Bis dahin... gute Besserung


----------



## sms (2. April 2006)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, das mit dem Holz und dem WD40 habe ich gemacht.... keine Chance,...  ..
> ich hab so heftig drauf rumkloppen können, dass fast das Holz kaput gegangen ist.


Nachtrag:

Es ist vollbracht,
ich hab dem ganzen Abend gehämmert wie ein blöder, jetzt ist die Alte raus.
Und die neue Boxxer passt perfekt hinein.  

@Zerg10
Denkst du morgen an mich und meine Kralle.
Hast du evlt. nen Rohrschneider?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (2. April 2006)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag:
> 
> Es ist vollbracht,
> ich hab dem ganzen Abend gehämmert wie ein blöder, jetzt ist die Alte raus.
> ...



Rohrschneider kann ich anbieten (und ein passendes stück wasserrohr mit dem die kralle einigermassen gerade reingeht) allerdings alles in sifi

warscheinlich findet sich auch jemand zu dem du's näher hast. ansonsten bin ich morgen ab 20 uhr daheim


----------



## Koeni (3. April 2006)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag:
> 
> Es ist vollbracht,
> ich hab dem ganzen Abend gehämmert wie ein blöder, jetzt ist die Alte raus.
> ...



Mich würde noch interessieren, wie der Steuersatz aussieht. Bei meinem Stinky war so ein kugelgelagerter Cane Creek Steuersatz drin und der war voll schnell im Eimer(obwohl ich den öfter mal offen hatte, zum putzen und fetten Simon .Jaja, is gut jetzt, ich weiß).
Rohrschneider hätte ich auch zu bieten


----------



## zerg10 (3. April 2006)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> @Zerg10
> Denkst du morgen an mich und meine Kralle.
> Hast du evlt. nen Rohrschneider?



Gedacht hab' ich, nur hat der heute wegen Inventur zu gehabt. Ruf' mich mal heute abend an, ich glaube ich hab' noch was in meiner Teilesammlung.

Rohrschneider hab' ich nicht (mag' ich auch ehrlich gesagt nicht so gerne), aber dafür eine Metallsäge.


----------



## ricktick (3. April 2006)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag:
> 
> Es ist vollbracht,
> ich hab dem ganzen Abend gehämmert wie ein blöder, jetzt ist die Alte raus.
> ...



Gratuliere. Schönes Gefühl ne? 
Hab seit ein paar Tagen auch ne neue Boxxer.


----------



## Koeni (4. April 2006)

Mal was anderes.
Gibt's Leute, die vielleicht an "Sentenced to Life" Interesse hätten?
Is zwar ein BMX Film, geht aber ab wie Drecksau.
Teaser gibt's hier:

http://progressive.stream.aol.com/time/gl/bmx/videos/sentenced_to_life_dl.mov
am besten mit "speichern unter" hat ca. 30mb


----------



## boerni (4. April 2006)

@koni
ich hätt da schon interesse dran. was kostet denn der film?


----------



## Koeni (4. April 2006)

So um die 30 glaub ich.
Meine SMS noch bekommen zwecks Bestellung?


----------



## Kailinger (4. April 2006)

Holy Sh.., kann es sein, dass es die Jungs leicht drauf haben? Ich glaub ich verkauf meine Räder und spar auf ne Harley oder so....  



			
				Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Mal was anderes.
> Gibt's Leute, die vielleicht an "Sentenced to Life" Interesse hätten?
> Is zwar ein BMX Film, geht aber ab wie Drecksau.
> Teaser gibt's hier:
> ...


----------



## sms (4. April 2006)

Danke allen,
aber es hat sich erledigt,
ich hab gestern alles selbst montiert (mit Metalsäge).

Konnte die Gabel aber bisher nur in der Garage Proberollen.  



			
				Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> ...der war voll schnell im Eimer *weil* ich den öfter mal offen hatte, zum putzen und fetten...


@Koeni: denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## Koeni (4. April 2006)

Kailinger schrieb:
			
		

> Holy Sh.., kann es sein, dass es die Jungs leicht drauf haben? Ich glaub ich verkauf meine Räder und spar auf ne Harley oder so....



Sag ich ja, deshalb ruhig mal fremdinvestieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (6. April 2006)

Sers Leute,

kurz zur Wochenend-Planung: Samstag ins Eichhörnchenparadies, Sonntag nach Barr. Brum Brum und Walde wollen auch mit... zumindest von ersterem weiß ich es zu 100%. Wer hätte noch Bock und vor allem Zeit für einen Tagesausflug ins Elsaß?


----------



## Floater (7. April 2006)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> Danke allen,
> aber es hat sich erledigt,
> ich hab gestern alles selbst montiert (mit Metalsäge).
> 
> ...




wenn ich das jetzt nach langer mtb-news benachrichtigungsmails abstinenz so lese klingt es so, als hättest du die ganze zeit gegen den schrägen konus angehämmert (?)
1-2 wuchtige schläge, dann gabel hochschieben und mit den fingernägeln konus abziehen hätten in dem falle wunder bewirkt.
wenns nicht so war sorry fürs schlaumeiern!!


@all:
was geht am we eigentlich fahrradmäßig?
morgen gegen 14-15 uhr (vorher bin ich RR fahren)
hätte jemand lust auf bx bahn in großheppach?


----------



## sms (7. April 2006)

Jo,
am Samstag wird im Eichhörnchenparadies Tretboot gefahren.


----------



## Floater (7. April 2006)

wann denn?


----------



## dangerousD (7. April 2006)

@floater
Tjaja, wer lesen kann  ... da fragt der doch tatsächlich, was am WE geht   Hättest nur mal meinen Eintrag über Dir lesen müssen... 

Also nochmal: Samstag Eichhörnchen jagen, so ab halb/um zwei. Ich komme mit Mike, der Thomas aus Herrenberg fährt auch hin, und little big man sms ist auch am Start.

Sonntag dann Ausflug ins Elsaß, Teilnehmer bislang: Brum Brum, der Jakob, Chris (+ evtl. ein Kumpel aus Ulm) und ich. So ist der Plan...


----------



## Floater (7. April 2006)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @floater
> Tjaja, wer lesen kann  ... da fragt der doch tatsächlich, was am WE geht   Hättest nur mal meinen Eintrag über Dir lesen müssen...
> 
> Also nochmal: Samstag Eichhörnchen jagen, so ab halb/um zwei. Ich komme mit Mike, der Thomas aus Herrenberg fährt auch hin, und little big man sms ist auch am Start.
> ...




...wenns jetzt noch rot eingefärbt gwesen wäre hätte ich vermuttet der mike sitzt an deinem rechner!!!   

vielleicht wäre morgen ja auch noch was anderes gegangen/geht noch was anderes HT SS tauglicheres!
naja, wenigstens weiß ich jetzt wann...


----------



## dangerousD (7. April 2006)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ...wenns jetzt noch rot eingefärbt gwesen wäre hätte ich vermuttet der mike sitzt an deinem rechner!!!
> 
> vielleicht wäre morgen ja auch noch was anderes gegangen/geht noch was anderes HT SS tauglicheres!
> naja, wenigstens weiß ich jetzt wann...


 
@floater
 Aber schön, daß Du morgen dabei bist  *gespannt-seiend-was-er-jetzt-antwortet*


----------



## Floater (7. April 2006)

...naja sagefür morgen mal zu 67,46% zu...habe auch noch die solitude option offen (morgens rr mittags mit dem ss an der solitude   abends wissen dass man nich faul war hat ja auch was....morgens rr mittags zu den eichhörnchen hat auch was...man weiß es nicht)


----------



## dangerousD (8. April 2006)

@floater:

Hier noch ein paar Anreize, nachher mit uns Eichhörnchen zu jagen. Am Style muß ich noch etwas feilen, aber das Jahr ist ja noch jung...

Nummer 1:





Nummer 2:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (8. April 2006)

@Dirk: wäre sowohl heute wie auch morgen gerne dabei, geht nur leider nicht, 
Wo fahrt Ihre denn hin ins Elsaß?

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## dangerousD (8. April 2006)

@ra.bretzeln
Guckst Du weiter oben, da steht "Barr". Nicht allzu weit von Strasbourg entfernt, ungefähr die gleiche Fahrtstrecke wie nach Todtnau.

Ride on,

der D


----------



## Koeni (8. April 2006)

Hi,
ich würd wahrscheinlich doch als Fotograf mitkommen morgen, wenn ich mich irgendwo mit rein setzten darf(oder nehm ich doch das Bike mit ).


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (8. April 2006)

Ich kann halt so herzlich wenig mit Barr anfangen, was gibt es da denn ??
Käse, Wein, Flammküche?

ra.



			
				dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @ra.bretzeln
> Guckst Du weiter oben, da steht "Barr". Nicht allzu weit von Strasbourg entfernt, ungefähr die gleiche Fahrtstrecke wie nach Todtnau.
> 
> Ride on,
> ...


----------



## Koeni (8. April 2006)

@Ra
http://www.jaxvrac.com/


----------



## sms (8. April 2006)

Jaaaarrrhuuuu, war das geil heute.....

Sämtliche Eichhörnchen in die Flucht geschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (9. April 2006)

Tja, um den sms zu bestätigen, hier noch ein paar Pics von gestern nachgeschoben.

Zunächst mal Gastfahrer Boerni:





Und dann noch Szenen einer Jagd:










Wenn das mal keinen Appetit auf mehr macht... 

Und ja, ich bin heute nicht in Barr. Das Wetter ist dann doch etwas ungünstig. Werde aber heute nachmittag mit Jakob noch mal Eichhörnchen jagen gehen, irgendwann muß das Last ja auch mal richtig dreckig werden - gestern hat es ja nicht geklappt. Siehe oben


----------



## Koeni (9. April 2006)

wenns nicht demnächst noch zu regnen anfängt, komm ich vorbei


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (9. April 2006)

Danke für den link, sieht interessant aus, da komme ich auf alle Fälle mal mit
ra. 



			
				Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Ra
> http://www.jaxvrac.com/


----------



## Kailinger (9. April 2006)

@dD:

Geilstens! Ich seh schon, muß dort mal wieder vorbeischauen . War jetzt bestimmt ein Jahr nicht dort. Warum weiss ich auch nicht so recht... 

Leider wird mein Radikalumbau wohl erst im Mai fertig! So ein Mist aber auch. Genau das wollt ich vermeiden... Hätt wohl doch schon im November anfangen sollen.   Muss ich mich eben aufs Hardtail beschränken...

Stand des Umbaus:
Der Rahmen ist grad beim Götz zum färben. Kettenführung, LRS und BMA sind auch noch nicht fertig. BMA-Teile sind gefräst, werden demnächst eloxiert. Material für die Kettenführung liegt im Keller, kommt hoffentlich nächste Woche zum Wasserstrahlschneiden. LRS kann ich erst bestellen, wenn die dubblige VR-Nabe da ist. Achso, Vorbau fehlt auch noch... Und dann sollt ja auch noch alles zusammenpassen. Ich bin ja mal gespannt. Naja, was lange währt wird gut, oder? So ein Rad gibts dann zu 100pro kein zweites Mal  

Gruß, Kai


----------



## dangerousD (9. April 2006)

@kailinger

"GEILSTENS" trifft es ziemlich gut  Mein neuer Hobel ist die Messe... jedenfalls komme ich auf Anhieb super damit zurecht, und es macht einen Heidenspaß!  Ich weiß gar nicht, wie ich ohne Gravity über den Winter gekommen bin... naja, von einigen Snowboardausflügen mal abgesehen 

Ich hoffe, Dein Bike wird auch bald fertig! Freue mich schon auf die ersten gemeinsamen Ausfahrten - wird auch langsam Zeit, daß wir uns mal wieder sehen! 


Go ride

der D


----------



## sms (9. April 2006)

Klick mich und lies mich


----------



## zerg10 (10. April 2006)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> Klick mich und lies mich



Sei doch nicht so kleinlich, wenn's doch Reduziersteuersätze gibt, muss es doch auch anders herum gehen. 

Mein Highlight ist gerade der Zeitungs-Thread...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. April 2006)

@SMS 
schönes Thema

@DD
Heute könnte das mit Dreck am LAst eevtl. was werden. Also schnell Gleitzeit nehmen  
Übrigens konnte ich heute NAcht schlecht schlafen, da ich ständig überlegt habe " Klicks ja/nein"  
So fühle ich mich im Moment ziemlich schlapp  

@all
Das hier hört sich gut an.
Ist dann sicher auch mal nen Ausflug wert  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=213234

Der ein oder andere wird es sicher schon gesehen haben.


----------



## Koeni (10. April 2006)

Habs gelesen, bin aber irgendwie noch skeptisch.

@Klicks
Verräter!! 

@Eichhörnchenparadies
Ich bin schon voll gespannt auf die Bilder, leider muss man bei dem Altmodischen Kram ja erst noch entwickeln lassen.
Auch n bischen Blöd ist, dass der zweite Film erst halb voll ist und ich keine Ahnung hab, wann ich den wann ich wieder Bilder machen gehe.

Noch was:
Sagt mal, muss man sich Sorgen machen? Die ganzen neuen Themen, die hier eröffnet werden drängen mich dazu. Sind hier nur noch Legastheniker unterwegs, oder ist das tatsächlich repräsentativ für unser schönes Land?
Keiner kann mehr einen Punkt setzen, Rechtschreibung ist ein Fremdwort, und das Niveau is auch im Keller...
Schlimm, echt schlimm. So, jetzt bin ich's los


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. April 2006)

@Koni
Fühl mich auch schlecht 
Aber ich will das HT mit Flats fahren. So kann ich ggf. 
alle Vorteile beider Systeme nutzen 
Wenns net taugt, halt wieder Flats.



Hatte ich schon erwähnt, das ich es komisch finde wie langsam der Regen fällt   ?
Jetzt kann ich sogar sagen, dass es Schnee ist  
Zwar nicht wie letzte Woche aber es ist Schnee  
Einfach irre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (10. April 2006)

@sms
Wo treibst Du nur immer wieder solche Links auf?   Es artet dort auch immer schnell in Beleidigungen aus, getreu dem Motto: "Dumm geboren, nix dazu gelernt und die Hälfte schon wieder vergessen..." Aber ich glaube, das hat Koni auch schon gesagt. Zumindest etwas Ähnliches. Was bin ich froh, daß unser Thread noch immer jede Menge Interpunktion und auch den ein oder anderen sinnvollen Beitrag enthält 

@steppi
Das mit den Clickies hatten wir ja schon diskutiert. Sorry, daß es Dich auch noch den Schlaf gekostet hat  Es hat halt alles seine Vor- und Nachteile. Ich werde weiterhin mit Flats am Hardtail fahren, das übt ungemein. DH geht mit Clickies richtig gut, wenn man schnell unterwegs sein will. Zum Tricksen sind Flats evtl. besser, geht aber auch mit Clickies   Zur Not holst Du Dir eben auch die FiveTen-Schuhe, dann hast Du irgendwie beides in einem 

@all
Der Park in Wagrain scheint ja lustig zu werden... und auch wenn es noch enie Weile hin ist und das Ganze vielleicht eher in den Ausflugs-Thread paßt: *Ich will Mitte - Ende September einen 2-wöchigen "Roadtrip" durch die Parks der Südstaaten machen (also Todtnau, Leogang, Wagrain, B-Mais, evtl. noch Scuol).* Hat da jemand Bock drauf? Allein fahren würde ich auch, aber mit mehreren Leuten ist der Spaßfaktor doch höher...

Zum Thema Spaß: Ostern (Samstag und Sonntag) werde ich im Solling-Funpark verbringen. Da ist Ostersamstag "Osterfeuerspringen", das lasse ich mir dieses Jahr nicht entgehen!


----------



## sms (10. April 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Jetzt kann ich sogar sagen, dass es Schnee ist
> Zwar nicht wie letzte Woche aber es ist Schnee
> Einfach irre


Ich hab heute erst mit einem gesprochen, der meinte doch glatt:" Wenn das so weiter geht, dann hält der Schnee bis Weihnachten."
     ......


----------



## mantra (11. April 2006)

@Dirk: Warum denn Ende September? Da muss man ja schon wieder verstärkt mit schlechtem Wetter rechen!


----------



## dangerousD (11. April 2006)

@mantra

Mensch Robert, nicht immer so pessimistisch! Aber von mir aus ginge auch Anfang bis Mitte September... Hättest Du etwa Bock? Das wär' schon a weng cool 

Und Achtung gleich kommt noch ein Post. Wie kann man einen doppelten Eintrag löschen?


----------



## dangerousD (11. April 2006)

@mantra

Mensch Robert, nicht immer so pessimistisch! Aber von mir aus ginge auch Anfang bis Mitte September... Hättest Du etwa Bock? Das wär' schon a weng cool


----------



## Koeni (11. April 2006)

Hallo,
ich muss Euch was erzählen:

War gerade beim Doc zum Fäden ziehn. Tja, der hat mir den Befund von der Gewebeprobe gegeben.
Das Ergebnis: Dritte OP muss gemacht werden. Diesmal in der plastischen Chirurgie im Marienhospital. " Das muss man richtig großräumig rausmachen" . Wenns dumm läuft sogar mit Hauttransplantation. Also, ich hab keine Ahnung wie lang sich das hinzieht. So ne Kacke, echt!


----------



## zerg10 (11. April 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich muss Euch was erzählen:
> 
> War gerade beim Doc zum Fäden ziehn. Tja, der hat mir den Befund von der Gewebeprobe gegeben.
> Das Ergebnis: Dritte OP muss gemacht werden. Diesmal in der plastischen Chirurgie im Marienhospital. " Das muss man richtig großräumig rausmachen" . Wenns dumm läuft sogar mit Hauttransplantation. Also, ich hab keine Ahnung wie lang sich das hinzieht. So ne Kacke, echt!



Von Invalide zu Invalide: Marienhospital ist ganz okay, zumindest die Chirurgie. Ambulant oder stationär ?


----------



## Koeni (11. April 2006)

@zerg 
Keine Ahnung, ich hoffe ambulant. Wenn ich 5 Tage im Kh bleiben muss, dann sterb ich vor Langeweile


----------



## zerg10 (11. April 2006)

Dann drück' ich Dir mal die Daumen, aber wenn da Haut transplantiert werden soll, wird's wohl eher länger dauern...

Hab' schon mit dem Mike geplant, das der Ausflug nach Bmais wohl erst gegen Ende Mai stattfinden wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (11. April 2006)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @mantra
> 
> Mensch Robert, nicht immer so pessimistisch! Aber von mir aus ginge auch Anfang bis Mitte September... Hättest Du etwa Bock? Das wär' schon a weng cool




Naja, bei so ner Aktion wäre gutes Wetter doch ne tolle Sache, oder?! Prinzipiell hätt ich auf jeden Fall Bock auf sowas. Der Björn und ich habe uns da auch schon mal Gedanke drüber gemacht. Allerdings dauert es noch ein wenig bis ich weis wie es zeitlich aussieht. Außerdem wäre ich eigentlich auch eher an Parks wie Schladming, Maribor und solchen Dingen interessiert. Da lässt sich auch ne nette Tour draus machen!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. April 2006)

@Koni

DAnn hoff ich mal, das nicht soviel gemacht werden muss.
Echt Mist


----------



## dangerousD (11. April 2006)

@koni
Schöner Mist, das... aber sieh' es positiv: so kannst Du Dich voll auf's Fotografieren konzentrieren 

@mantra

Dann sollten wir das mal im Auge behalten! Welche Parks angesteuert werden, ist mir eigentlich egal. Hauptsache, es rockt  Und bei den Tschechen wird's billiger  Wir hätten ja da auch noch Bozi-Dar


----------



## Koeni (12. April 2006)

@dangerousD
Haha, pass bloß auf! Wenn ich dich erwisch', dann, ja dann......ich überleg mir noch was fieses.
Du, Du, Du.......ähhh,da überleg ich mir aber auch noch was


----------



## Koeni (12. April 2006)

Ach ja, noch was:

Glotz nicht so doof!!


----------



## Koeni (12. April 2006)

Ich machs gleich wieder gut:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum "Picture of the day". Zumindest von Film Nr. 1

Verstehst du jetzt, wieso ich Euch anbettel was buntes anzuziehn? 
Dann wärs noch geiler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (12. April 2006)

Zur Kleidung muss ich wohl nix sagen


----------



## Koeni (12. April 2006)

Der Jakob am Speedjump:


----------



## Koeni (12. April 2006)

Nachher vielleicht noch mehr...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. April 2006)

Wusst ich doch, dass Bilder im Anlieger geil aussehen würden.
Und der Speedjump ist auch gut getroffen!


----------



## Koeni (12. April 2006)

bischen dunkel:


----------



## Koeni (12. April 2006)

und nochmal der, der immer so komisch schaut:


----------



## Koeni (12. April 2006)

Der Rest kommt ins Fotoalbum


----------



## boerni (12. April 2006)

hi,
erstmal dickes lob an koni. sehr fette bilder.

zweitens hab ich heute mal meine helmkamera ausprobiert. ist aber nix wildes nur mein weg von zu hause bis zur s bahn. also wer bock hat das zu sehen saugen, an alle andere, ihr verpasst nix aufregendes.
http://rapidshare.de/files/17846937/helmkamera1.mpg.html
also auf besseres wetter
björn


----------



## Koeni (13. April 2006)

Obwohl keine Action dabei is, ich finds so schon geil. Wie eird das dann erst aufm Trail


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. April 2006)

Zumal Björn sagt es ist kein Unterschied zwischen mit Helmcam und ohne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (13. April 2006)

@koni

Geile Pics, möchtest Du mein Privat-Fotograf werden?   Was die Farben angeht: sooo schlecht sieht es doch gar nicht aus... das Wichtigste sieht man ja ziemlich gut - mein edles Roß!  Außerdem ist mir persönlich gerade nicht so nach bunten Farben... Schwarz ist schon OK. Macht auch 'nen schlanken Fuß, finde ich  Ich werde wohl mal bei Dir vorbei kommen und eine Fotoauswahl treffen - brauche noch ein paar Poster für die Wand, an der bislang nur das Bike hängt   Melde mich nächste Woche mal!

@all

 Wünsche Euch ein frohes Osterfest und dicke Eier!    

Bin ab jetzt on the road, erst bei meinen Eltern im Harz und dann zwei Tage im Solling - Osterfeuerspringen und jede Menge Dual- und DH-Heizen.

Go ride!

der D


----------



## Koeni (13. April 2006)

@DD
wenns weiterhin so gut voran geht mit dem Bilder machen gern. Aber du bezahlst mich dann bitte auch .
Anstatt schwarz, wär n Hühnchenkostüm ganz geil, oder vielleicht n Bunnykostüm


----------



## dangerousD (13. April 2006)

@koni

Wohl 'nen Clown gefrühstückt? So jung und schon so frech... na warte!!!


----------



## Backwoods (13. April 2006)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> erstmal dickes lob an koni. sehr fette bilder.
> 
> zweitens hab ich heute mal meine helmkamera ausprobiert. ist aber nix wildes nur mein weg von zu hause bis zur s bahn. also wer bock hat das zu sehen saugen, an alle andere, ihr verpasst nix aufregendes.
> ...



find ich echt geil 

was kostet so ne cam und wo hast du die bestellt? würde mich auch für's skifahren und boarden interssieren


----------



## boerni (13. April 2006)

@backwoods
die cam hab ich bei www.geckocams.com gekauft, hat 230 gekostet. wenn du dich schnell entscheidest kannst du noch das osterspecial abgreifen. die kamera ist auch wasserdicht, also nicht zum tauchen aber boarden auf alle fälle.

@koni
wenn du so ein kostüm besorgst würde ich es tragen


----------



## Koeni (13. April 2006)

Naja, kein Huhn, aber hier steiger ich dann gleich mal mit 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Braunbaer-Kostue...584105801QQcategoryZ23519QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

oder hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Pluesch-Bunny-Ko...584358066QQcategoryZ23522QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

darfst du dann selber aussuchen


----------



## boerni (13. April 2006)

ich nehm das bunny kostüm, aber kostet nen hunni


----------



## Koeni (14. April 2006)

Ja schon, aber vielleicht sind ja noch mehr von den SoFas an so nem Spaß interessiert


----------



## Koeni (15. April 2006)

Hi,
ich geh jetzt dann demnächst mim Jakob und den Eichhörnchen ein bischen im Schlamm spielen. Falls jemand Zeit und Lust hat, wisst ihr ja, wo wir anzutreffen sind.

bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomyc (15. April 2006)

Hat jemand Lust gleich ne Runde zu Fahren? Treffpunkt am Fersehturm Trails Tour, lustige Runde?
Gruß tomyc


----------



## slash-sash (15. April 2006)

hallo leute!
bin seit eben neu hier. habe mich im forum schon vorgestellt und eben gelesen, daß ihr euch sonntags am degerlocher bahnhof trefft. steht das ganze noch? ich hoffe ihr fahrt nicht wie sonntagsfahrer, die man so auf der landstraße trifft. ihr wisst schon: opa mit hut und so, aber hauptsache mercedes fahren.
lg slash


----------



## sms (15. April 2006)

slash-sash schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leute!
> bin seit eben neu hier. habe mich im forum schon vorgestellt und eben gelesen, daß ihr euch sonntags am degerlocher bahnhof trefft. steht das ganze noch? ich hoffe ihr fahrt nicht wie sonntagsfahrer, die man so auf der landstraße trifft. ihr wisst schon: opa mit hut und so, aber hauptsache mercedes fahren.
> lg slash


Klar steht der Termin noch   ,
das war der allererste Post in diesem thread 


			
				zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> So, ab heute in 'nem eigenen Thread. Wir (zwischen 3-5 Fahrern) treffen uns mal wieder.
> Diesmal schon um 11:30Uhr am Degerlocher Bahnhof. Hier eine kleine Tourbeschreibung:
> Waldebene Ost, Frauenkopf, Degerlocher Wald (evt. Waldfriedhofrunde), Ruhbank, Frauenkopf, Waldebene Ost (ca. 30 Kilometer, 500-600 Hm, 2 - 2,5 Stunden, spaßige Freeride-Einlagen, kein/kaum Asphalt)
> 
> ...


Das war am 22.11.*2002*.....   -> Junge, aufs Datum achten!!!


----------



## slash-sash (15. April 2006)

also sonntag 11.30 am degerlocher bahnhof, richtig?!


----------



## sms (15. April 2006)

slash-sash schrieb:
			
		

> also sonntag 11.30 am degerlocher bahnhof, richtig?!


Oh mein Gott.
Koeni, du hast Recht:


			
				Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Noch was:
> Sagt mal, muss man sich Sorgen machen? Die ganzen neuen Themen, die hier eröffnet werden drängen mich dazu. Sind hier nur noch Legastheniker unterwegs, oder ist das tatsächlich repräsentativ für unser schönes Land?
> Keiner kann mehr einen Punkt setzen, Rechtschreibung ist ein Fremdwort, und das Niveau is auch im Keller...
> Schlimm, echt schlimm. So, jetzt bin ich's los


@Slash-sash.
Lies' dir bitte die letzten 3 Posts nochmal genau durch, gehe tief in dich, denk genau darüber nach, was du da liest,................... und dann versinke vor Scharm 30m im Boden


----------



## slash-sash (15. April 2006)

das heißt nicht automatisch, daß alles noch beim alten ist!!!!!!!!!! hier wird man ja nett begrüßt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boerni (15. April 2006)

@sms
muss ich auch mal sagen, echt nette begrüssung. er hat ja nur nett gefragt. 

@slash
hier sind nicht alle so mies gelaunt. also das mit dem treffen sonntags steht so nicht mehr. es wird sich eigentlich immer irgendwo getroffen. und fahren wie "sonntagsfahrer" fahren wir auch nicht. im sommer wird sich oft in bikeparks getroffen und im winter werden touren gefahren. also wenn du noch bock hast, häng dich einfach irgendwo ein.
gruss björn


----------



## sms (15. April 2006)

slash-sash schrieb:
			
		

> ... hier wird man ja nett begrüßt...


sms => *S*tinky fahrender *M*otz*s*ack  
Sorry, ich kam grad aus dem DD-Forum und war schlecht drauf


----------



## Koeni (15. April 2006)

Hallo Freunde .
Ich bin gut gelaunt. Im total matschigen Eichhörnchenparadies war es heute eine wahre Freude. Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mein Gutwetterfahrerimage nicht doch begraben soll .

@slash
häng dich halt mal bei uns dran und schau, obs dir gefällt


----------



## Backwoods (16. April 2006)

Sodele,

Frohe Ostern aus dem Hessenländle  osterei: gibts leider nicht )

wegen 80. geburstag stehen hier einige verwandschaftsbesuche an

ich hab gleich 2 bikes mitgenommen  und war gestern erstmal 50 km die alten trials zwischen burg f und melibokus rocken. war echt mal wieder geil  

seit gestern abend regnets hier leider und das big hit muss heute in der garage bleiben - vielleicht klappts ja dienstag noch.

ich hoffe ihr habt besseres wetter.


----------



## Koeni (16. April 2006)

Hi,
wenns nicht dauerregen gibt morgen, sind wir ab ca. 12Uhr bei den Eichhörnchen anzutreffen.

bis dann


----------



## slash-sash (16. April 2006)

man möge es mir verzeihen, aber wo ist "bei den eichhörnchen"? würde es mir wohl mal überlegen, wenn's nicht so weit weg ist.


----------



## Koeni (16. April 2006)

hast ne PM


----------



## GS Collezione (17. April 2006)

Tach ihr Sonntagsfahrer,

werde heute auch mal wieder bei den Eichhörnchen vorbeischauen.
Würde mich freuen wenn ich dort auf ein paar andere stoßen würde  

greetz


----------



## @ndy (17. April 2006)

Kennt Ihr den:





 

@dd Du bist der naechste......


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. April 2006)

Du hast vergessen, dass der Fotograf dabei fast sein Leben verspielt hatte  


Muss mir mal sagen, wie das geht mit dem Bilder zusammenstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## @ndy (17. April 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast vergessen, dass der Fotograf dabei fast sein Leben verspielt hatte
> 
> 
> Muss mir mal sagen, wie das geht mit dem Bilder zusammenstellen.



Ja das habe ich gehoert, ist deshalb das Bild so verwackelt?  

Ich kann Dir gerne mal zeigen wie das geht, das Bild ist nur schnell gemacht und wenn man weiss wo hin kucken dann sieht man das ich mir keine Zeit genommen habe..... 

Wird aber noch nachgeholt......


----------



## boerni (17. April 2006)

hi hi,
waren ja heute fahren und ich hab mal die helmkamera ausgepackt. hier mal ein kleiner ausschnitt. http://rapidshare.de/files/18265956/helmkamerakk17.4.mpg.html
quali ist sehr reduziert hat ja nur 5mb.


----------



## Koeni (17. April 2006)

Hey björn, wenn wir uns da mal zeit nehmen und auch die einstellung nach hinten richtig raus haben, dann wird das der hammer 

@@andi

Jo, auch ganz nett. Ich hab das nie so richtig hinbekommen mit den sequenzen. wenn man das richtig machen will sitzt man doch mindestens 3h vorm rechner für n gutes bild, oder?


----------



## @ndy (18. April 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Hey björn, wenn wir uns da mal zeit nehmen und auch die einstellung nach hinten richtig raus haben, dann wird das der hammer
> 
> @@andi
> 
> Jo, auch ganz nett. Ich hab das nie so richtig hinbekommen mit den sequenzen. wenn man das richtig machen will sitzt man doch mindestens 3h vorm rechner für n gutes bild, oder?



Ja aber es ist abhänig vom den Fotos und dann von der Weichware die man so auf den Schätzer hat.... Mit was hast Du das ausprobiert


----------



## Koeni (18. April 2006)

Guten Morgen, habs mit Photoshop ausprobiert. Werd ich mich mal wieder ran wagen vielleicht


----------



## agro (18. April 2006)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> hi hi,
> waren ja heute fahren und ich hab mal die helmkamera ausgepackt. hier mal ein kleiner ausschnitt. http://rapidshare.de/files/18265956/helmkamerakk17.4.mpg.html
> quali ist sehr reduziert hat ja nur 5mb.


 sauber jungs


----------



## dangerousD (18. April 2006)

@all
So, Ostern ist nun vorbei. Hat sich - trotz schlechtem Wetter - richtig gelohnt! War zwei Tage im Solling-Funpark, einen Tag trocken (konnte sogar mit dem Hardtail über den Dual-Kurs heizen), einen Tag dann volle Suppe Regen. War aber echt genial, und das Last ist jetzt richtig eingeweiht! Ich denke, ich bin einigermaßen gut vorbereitet auf BARR dieses WE.

Wußtet Ihr eigentlich, daß Schlamm die gleichen Gleiteigenschaften wie antauendes Eis entwickeln kann?  Konnte mich davon überzeugen, als ich nach einer Wurzelpassage etwas Halt verloren habe und auf dem Hintern erst über einen Drop und dann noch 5m über den Waldboden gerutscht bin   Leider gibt es davon weder Bilder noch einen Film - wenn ich nochmal die Gelegenheit habe, wird das nachgeholt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. April 2006)

Hat jemand morgen, Mittwoch, mit Scjlammpaddeln zu gehen.
Wenn ja, werde so 17-17:15 ab Spiegel losziehen


----------



## Floater (18. April 2006)

@steppi
wollte mich morgen mit dem steffich so gegen 7 an der solitude treffen(wenns die arbeit zulöässt). vielleicht klappt es dann ja noch mit 1-2 gemeinsamen trails (lässt dir halt zwischen spiegel und schloss zeit )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. April 2006)

Phuu, soviel Zeit lassen ist selbst für mich schwer  
Versuche es aber gerne.
Können dann ja zusammen Krumbach und den anderen Trail fahren. Ruf Dich dann  nochmal an.
Evtl. fahr ich auch noch den Bergheim.
DAnn bin ich aber Platt.


----------



## Floater (19. April 2006)

würd mal sagen wirtelephonieren dann (vielleicht klappts ja auch früher..)


----------



## FXO (19. April 2006)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> @steppi
> wollte mich morgen mit dem steffich so gegen 7 an der solitude treffen(wenns die arbeit zulöässt). vielleicht klappt es dann ja noch mit 1-2 gemeinsamen trails (lässt dir halt zwischen spiegel und schloss zeit )



ich werd mal schaun ob ich da dabei bin...


----------



## @ndy (19. April 2006)

@ndy schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt Ihr den:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







noch was


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (19. April 2006)

Hallo, 

hab im Paris ein paar Custom Biker getroffen, in meiner Galerie sind noch mehr Bilder.





Grüsse ra.


----------



## sms (19. April 2006)

@ndy schrieb:
			
		

> noch was


NAaaaaah,
wer hat denn diese wundervollen Photos geschossen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (19. April 2006)

...scheints ja nerichtige szene zu geben in paris 

so selbergebaut sieht dat auch besser aus als die felt dingers, die hier manchmal rumschwirren


habe heute festgestellt, dass mein heckträger das rad auch ohne riemen oben hält...zumindest von feuerbach bis münster. wenn man bedenkt, dass das rad ja nur auf ner schine steht beachtlich!


----------



## FXO (20. April 2006)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ...scheints ja nerichtige szene zu geben in paris
> 
> so selbergebaut sieht dat auch besser aus als die felt dingers, die hier manchmal rumschwirren
> 
> ...



...und wir deppen machen uns ständig die mühe und zurren die gurte fest!!

serious: war das mein fehler??


----------



## Koeni (20. April 2006)

noch n bild. Nicht soooo toll, liegt aber wahrscheinlich am Fahrer


----------



## zerg10 (20. April 2006)

@mike
Sehr feines neues Teil  

@all
Noch eine Woche Gips, dann kommen die "Angelhaken" raus.


----------



## dangerousD (20. April 2006)

@koni
Laber nich' , sieh' lieber zu, daß die Poster fertig werden 

Ach ja:  ich fahr' nach Barr und Du nicht!  Falls ich es noch schaffe, gibt es Sonntag noch einen kurzen Bericht. Ansonsten halt später...

@zerg
Halt' durch!  Das wird schon...

@steppi

SÄCKL!


----------



## mantra (21. April 2006)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> so selbergebaut sieht dat auch besser aus als die felt dingers, die hier manchmal rumschwirren



Also ich will Dich ja nicht enttäuschen, aber soweit ich das erkenne steht da Felt auf dem Kettenschutz!!!


----------



## Koeni (21. April 2006)

@Nasenbär
Ja, dann fahr doch nach Barr. Dich hauts eh nur aufs Maul und dann heulst du wieder  . 

Poster hab ich jetzt erstmal nur eins in Auftrag gegeben. Ich weiß nicht, wie das 
mit 400er Film rauskommt. 50*70 wirds jetzt


----------



## Snipy (21. April 2006)

Hi,
ist eigentlich morgen jemand von Euch in Wildbad? Überleg mir grad ob ich hin soll, will aber dort nicht allein rumheizen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. April 2006)

@Snipy
Hab gerade keinen fahrbaren Untersatz.  

@all
Hat nochjemand ein brauchbares Hinterrad für mein HT?


----------



## boerni (21. April 2006)

@steppi
isch hab eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boerni (23. April 2006)

salut,
hat irgendjemand lust auf eichhörnchen jagen heute?
weil alleine will ih nicht.


----------



## boerni (23. April 2006)

falls ihr es noch nicht mitbekommen habt, todtnau macht ab dem 7.5. auf. solangsam beginnt die saison.


----------



## Kailinger (23. April 2006)

Heut Mittag jemand in MG?


----------



## sms (23. April 2006)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> salut,
> hat irgendjemand lust auf eichhörnchen jagen heute?
> weil alleine will ih nicht.


ICH, JA, HIER,....

äääh, wann?
bin grad erst aufgestanden/gewacht?
Wann willst du hin?


----------



## boerni (23. April 2006)

hi simon
ich werd so gegen 16:30h eintreffen. mit ivan und nem kumpel von ihm.


----------



## Koeni (23. April 2006)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> falls ihr es noch nicht mitbekommen habt, todtnau macht ab dem 7.5. auf. solangsam beginnt die saison.



Da simmer dabei würd ich sagen, oder?


----------



## boerni (23. April 2006)

würd ich auch sagen. wird zwar bestimm wie letztes jahr aber egal


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (23. April 2006)

Hallo Sonntagsfahrer,

jetzt wird es endlich Zeit unsere Strecke am RKV einzuweihen und endlich die Früchte zu ernten, die wir letztes Jahr gesäht haben. 
Ich war letzte Woche mal da und es läßt sich prima fahren. 
Wir wollen eine große Party machen am 06.05 und damit es noch lustiger wird alle Mountainbiker einladen die wir kennen, unabhängig davon ob es DH'ler, Dirter, Streter, Tourenfahrer oder sonst was sind.
Nachmittags ein bisschen rumhüpfen oder für die, die keine Lust dazu haben organisieren wir ein Tour über den Truppenübungsplatz, 7-Mühlental usw. 
Anschließend dann richtig schön Grillen und ein paar Bier zischen. 

Also wer ist dabei?

*am 06.05.06 am RKV*

ich rechne fest mit Euch
Grüsse ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. April 2006)

Da ist doch sicher jeder in Todtnau.
Da wird mit fahren net viel werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtmag (24. April 2006)

gelöscht


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Koeni (24. April 2006)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sonntagsfahrer,
> 
> jetzt wird es endlich Zeit unsere Strecke am RKV einzuweihen und endlich die Früchte zu ernten, die wir letztes Jahr gesäht haben.
> Ich war letzte Woche mal da und es läßt sich prima fahren.
> ...



Hört sich echt gut an, aber da werd ich ziemlich sicher keine Zeit haben. Wenn, dann kurzfristig.
Is der Termin fix ?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (24. April 2006)

@koeni: leider ist das der einzige Termin der nur in etwa hinhaut bis Anfang Juli, und dann gehen viele in den Urlaub. 

Versuch es einfach, vielleicht klappt es.

@DD: ich hoffe Dein Schweigen bedeutet nicht, dass Du Dich in Barr lang gelegt hast und jetzt mit Gips Dein Bericht nicht tippen kannst. 

Grüsse Ra.


----------



## boerni (24. April 2006)

@dd
da muss ich wohl voller respekt mein hut ziehen. nicht schlecht

@stieven
bei dir tu ich das gleiche


----------



## Kailinger (24. April 2006)

@Eichhörnchenparadies: Ich habs Gefühl der Hype geht wieder los...

Jede Woche neue Fotos, mittlerweile sogar wieder unter offiziellem Namen. Das ganze hatten wir doch 03/04 schon. Mit bekanntem Ergebnis!

Und wenn ich schon wieder les wo die Leute überall her kommen...

Gibts eigentlich ein "Secrecy Agreement"?

Ich hab mich damals schon Seitenlang ausgelassen: Ist zwar schade für alle die durch Mundzumundpropaganda nicht in den Genuss kommen. Aber gute Spots im www breitzulatschen führt nur zu einem... Müll, Ärger, Verletzten und zu guter letzt zum aus.


----------



## dirtmag (24. April 2006)

Kailinger schrieb:
			
		

> @Eichhörnchenparadies: Ich habs Gefühl der Hype geht wieder los...
> 
> Jede Woche neue Fotos, mittlerweile sogar wieder unter offiziellem Namen. Das ganze hatten wir doch 03/04 schon. Mit bekanntem Ergebnis!
> 
> ...


Danke für den Hinweis, ist alles nachvollziehbar. Ich hab die Bilder wieder rausgenommen. 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (24. April 2006)

@Kai
So isses, wenigstens der Ort sollte uns und vorallem den "echten" Locals zu liebe nicht genannt werden. Bilder find ich nicht so schlimm, solange nicht die halbe Strecke zu sehen ist und -wie gesagt- , der Ort nicht dabei steht. 

@brumbrum
haben wir im Matsch der letzten Zeit viel kaputt gefahren? Wenn ja, dann komm ich mal und helf' beim Renovieren.

Hat jemand die Ergebnisse von Barr? Ich hab kein Excel und kanns nicht öffnen


----------



## Koeni (24. April 2006)

@sms
Danke

@dd
respekt


----------



## sms (24. April 2006)

Ich hab auch Photos      

1. Eins von Erotic-Mike   






2. Was DD darüber denkt   





-


----------



## brumbrum (25. April 2006)

Kailinger schrieb:
			
		

> @Eichhörnchenparadies: Ich habs Gefühl der Hype geht wieder los...
> 
> Jede Woche neue Fotos, mittlerweile sogar wieder unter offiziellem Namen. Das ganze hatten wir doch 03/04 schon. Mit bekanntem Ergebnis!
> 
> ...


Danke


----------



## Floater (25. April 2006)

mantra schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich will Dich ja nicht enttäuschen, aber soweit ich das erkenne steht da Felt auf dem Kettenschutz!!!




uuupsiedaisy! aber die in der galerie doch hoffentlich nicht...


----------



## Duck (26. April 2006)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sonntagsfahrer,
> 
> jetzt wird es endlich Zeit unsere Strecke am RKV einzuweihen und endlich die Früchte zu ernten, die wir letztes Jahr gesäht haben.
> Ich war letzte Woche mal da und es läßt sich prima fahren.
> ...



Mit mir kannste rechnen, würde vorschlagen wir treffen uns zuvor nochmals nach der Arbeit auf dem RKV Gelände zum "Buddeln" und Biken.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Koeni (26. April 2006)

@dd
schau mal, hab ich grad entdeckt:


----------



## dangerousD (26. April 2006)

@koni

Wußte gar nicht, daß Du zum Suchen Zeit hast   Lustiges Bild von mir auf dem Drop in Barr. Ach ja, an alle, die es wissen wollten: habe Barr heil überstanden, und es hat mächtig Spaß gemacht  Lust auf mehr!!!

@Eichhörnchenparadies
Der Stefan war wohl etwas übereifrig... ist ja nun alles wieder gerade gebogen. Ich denke, die Bilder entschädigen ein bißchen. Zumal ja sicher in dieser Saison noch mehr dazu kommen  

*@Todtnau am 07.05.*
Ich bin auf jeden Fall am Start!!! 

*@RKV-Fete am 06.05.*
DAS ist eine Möglichkeit, den Schlachtplan für Sonntag (siehe oben) bei Bier, Wurst und Mucke durchzugehen! Also kommt zahlreich! AUCH DU, STEPPI!   


@Wochenendplanung
Ich habe vor, am Samstag nach Reutlingen auf die 4X-Strecke zu fahren. Sonntag dann mal ein Abstecher nach Albstadt. Gegen Mitfahrer hätte ich nix einzuwenden, ganz im Gegenteil


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. April 2006)

@DD
Ich komme erst am Sonntag wieder.
KAnnst Du Albstadt auf Montag verschieben?
Würde dann mitfahren wollen   Muss ja auch was einfahren  
Sach mal was

@Todtnau 
So heiß ich auch bin und so egal mir das Wetter fast ist, weil Gute Erfahrung bei Regen gemacht, aber Sonntag+ erster TAg offen + hunderte Leute die nur darauf lauern das Todtnau aufmacht ist einfach Selbstmord.
Die ganzen Rodler hab ich mal außen vor gelassen. 
Die 45 Euro verblas ich lieber ne Woche drauf oder so.
Je nach Wetter fahr ich da ehr mal nach WB. DA sollte es frei sein da in Todtnau  

@RKV 
Wenn es die Zeit zulässt


----------



## dangerousD (26. April 2006)

@steppi

"Mal was"  






Na gut, mal unter uns: ich kann auch Montag fahren. Aber nur, wenn Du mit zum RKV kommst. Ist das ein DEAL???

Guat's Nächtle,

der D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. April 2006)

Zuschlag  
Also dann Montag.


----------



## Floater (26. April 2006)

montag würde mir auch passen


----------



## mantra (26. April 2006)

Tach Mädels,

am Montag wär ich evtl. auch dabei! Zum RKV Fest kann ich wohl eher nicht kommen, da ich da wahrscheinlich im Urlaub bin.

@Dirk: Herzlich Glückwunsch zu Barr!!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. April 2006)

mantra schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Mädels,


 
 Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen  


@DD 
ääähhhhh, Albstadt, ääähhh
Dürfen wir dort biken?  

Ich meinte nat. rocken  

@Floater 
Desch is ka klasse.


----------



## boerni (27. April 2006)

tach tach,
also,
zum rkv komm ich auch aber erst so gegen 17h, wegen arbeit.

am montag nach albstadt wär mal ne idee. aber das liebe wetter soll ja nicht so dolle werden. aber egal.


schönen tach noch


----------



## Koeni (27. April 2006)

Der Lift in Albstadt läuft nicht und die Strecke ist auch noch nicht offen. So zumindest meine Info


----------



## sms (27. April 2006)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> montag würde mir auch passen


Mir auch.

Floater könnten wir zusammenfahren, ab Cannstadt müsstest du ja sowieso bei mir vorbei?


----------



## dangerousD (27. April 2006)

@steppi

Noch mal: ja, Montag 

Falls man dort wirklich nicht fahren darf, dann halt ins Eichhörnchenparadies. Ich habe auch kein Problem damit, in Albstadt zu schieben. Aber das nur nebenbei...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. April 2006)

Ich kenn auch nur den Thread im DDD Forum.
Wer da wohl Ahnung hat ist glaube der "Hansmann".
Ich fahre morgen weg und kann mich halt auch nicht um Infos kümmern.
Vielleicht findest Du ja Zeit.

Aber wenn das Wetter so bleicbt und ständig pisst,   isses glaube niergends schön. DAs geht dann ja schon fast Richtung Schlamm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (27. April 2006)

Ich bin ja nicht der Papa, aber ich finde, wenn die Jungs sagen, dass man noch nicht fahren soll, dann sollte man eben noch nicht fahren. Solange ist das ja wohl noch auszuhalten, oder?
Vielleicht bin ich aber auch nur neidisch, dass ich keine Zeit hab mitzukommen


----------



## GS Collezione (27. April 2006)

Servus,

würde auch gerne nach Albstadt fahren, aber die Strecke ist doch noch nicht frei gegeben!
Wist Ihr mehr als ich 
Übrigens Solling war schön dreckig


----------



## Floater (27. April 2006)

...ich dachte es gehtmontach um reutlingen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. April 2006)

@Montag
Sorry, bin raus. Hab keine Feder. Und mit der zu weichen will ich net.
Ich geh jetzt schmollen. Gute NAcht


----------



## sms (27. April 2006)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich dachte es gehtmontach um reutlingen





			
				Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Floater
> Textaufgaben sind halt nicht Deine Stärke   Aber das ist ja nicht erst seit heute klar.
> Nicht immer mit Scheuklappen lesen.
> 
> Ps.: Ich kenn den Floater und darf das zu Ihm sagen!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. April 2006)

@SMS

Hinweis:
Zitate darf/soll man nicht ändern.
Das stiftet Verwirrung und ist Verleumdung zugleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (27. April 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Montag
> Sorry, bin raus. Hab keine Feder. Und mit der zu weichen will ich net.
> Ich geh jetzt schmollen. Gute NAcht



Ach Mike jetzt mach Dich mal nicht rum! Dafür haste doch so nen tollen DHX dass du den etwas aufpumpen und mehr Bottomout reinmachen kannst!


----------



## sms (28. April 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ja nicht der Papa, aber ich finde, wenn die Jungs sagen, dass man noch nicht fahren soll, dann sollte man eben noch nicht fahren. Solange ist das ja wohl noch auszuhalten, oder?
> Vielleicht bin ich aber auch nur neidisch, dass ich keine Zeit hab mitzukommen


So,
habe mal bei Hansman007 nachgefragt.

Wir müssen die Fahrt nach Albstatt auf einen späteren Zeitpunkt verschieben.
Die Strecke ist offiziell nicht freigegeben und die Jungs dort können Ärger kriegen, wenn wir dort aufkreuzen.

->> Allaguuuut, dann müssen die Eichhörnchen dran glauben


----------



## Floater (28. April 2006)

sms schrieb:
			
		

>


respekt, 6 minuten um uralt zitate rauszukramen!

das mit rt war halt dann eher wunschdenken 

wenn der dirk aber gerade heiß aufs hüpfen ist: wie wärs dann montach mit großheppach oder ähnlichem?(dann muß der mike auch wieder ne andere ausrede suchen...mike, der ring ist eröffnet!!!)


----------



## dangerousD (28. April 2006)

@Wochenendpläne
Das mit Albstadt ist natürlich schade... aber bock auf Fahren habe ich allemal! Entweder bei den Eichhörnchen  oder irgendwo anders. Von mir aus auch in Heppach, kann man ja mal ausprobieren!

@floater
Jetzt noch mal explizit für Dich: mein Plan war und ist es, am morgigen SAMSTAG nach Reutlingen zu fahren. Mache ich aber auch vom Wetter abhängig, evtl. mache ich auch einen Schlamm-Marathon hier im Schönbuch. Kondition tanken  


---EDIT--- Gehe doch morgen schon mal auf die Alb, alles Weitere im Hechingen - Balingen -... Thread!

Sonntag habe ich auch Zeit, da bin ich aber sicher irgendwo auf der Alb. Mal sehen.

Und Montag dann Eichhörnchen jagen oder nach Großheppach oder RT... schau'n mer mal. Bin offen für Alternativen, will halt einfach nur fahren gehen. Mit welchem Rad ist grad egal...


----------



## Floater (29. April 2006)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @Wochenendpläne
> Das mit Albstadt ist natürlich schade... aber bock auf Fahren habe ich allemal! Entweder bei den Eichhörnchen  oder irgendwo anders. Von mir aus auch in Heppach, kann man ja mal ausprobieren!
> 
> @floater
> ...



wie gesagt...mittlerweile verstanden! mitterlweile...


----------



## ricktick (29. April 2006)

In Großheppach wird gebaut. Das ist nich viel mit fahren im Moment


----------



## dangerousD (29. April 2006)

Oh Mann, überall wird gebastelt... na ja, dann halt doch Eichhörnchen jagen  Oder nach Ingersheim oder MG. Floater, was meinst Du?!


----------



## Floater (29. April 2006)

...bis jetzt waren die sonntagsfahrer ja noch nie anwesend, aber die hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt!
bald ist es wieder soweit für das mittlerweile ja legendäre stuttgarter alleycat!
wenn ihr nicht die ganze zeit zeit habt, oder es euch zu anstrengend vorkommt würde ich euch einen start beim nachtrennen nahe legen.

Kramt die Bergübersetzungen raus, schraubt den
unnötigen Ballast vom Rad und ölt die Waden!
Es ist bald wieder so weit: der 8. Stuttgarter
Fahrradkurier Triathlon steht ins Haus. 
Wie immer werden drei Teilrennen unter lustvoller und
großzügiger Nutzung der Stuttgarter Berge
durchgeführt. Zwei davon stark überwiegend bergauf.
Den krönenden Abschluss macht wieder ein ordentliches
Alleycat.

En détail:
>Fr 12.05.2006 Ab 16h00 Einchecken und traditionelles
Einschwingen in der Radler-Zentrale  (Lerchenstraße 22
70176 Stuttgart)
>Sa 13.05.2006 Frühstück, dann 2 Bergsprints bzw.
Bergzeitfahren, anschließend Mittagessen in der
Radler-Zentrale und ein gepflegter
Bike-Polo-Nachmittag
22h30 Start Alley Cat Race
>So 14.05.2006 Abschlussfrühstück und Siegerehrung

Startgebühr beträgt 25 und beinhaltet 2x lecker
Frühstück, 1x Mittagessen, T-Shirt, wertvolle Preise,
Bike Polo Action (mit Schläger-Verleih!) und
unermesslich viel Ruhm und Ehre!

Anmeldungen und Fragen an Uwe oder über
[email protected]

Freut euch! Quält euch! 
Cheers from Stuttgart


----------



## Floater (29. April 2006)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Oh Mann, überall wird gebastelt... na ja, dann halt doch Eichhörnchen jagen  Oder nach Ingersheim oder MG. Floater, was meinst Du?!



fast eher ingersheim...oder mal zum rkv (schon vor der erörrnung?)


----------



## Kailinger (29. April 2006)

Ingersheim  hat umgebaut, gell! Ich spring momentan keinen einzigen Sprung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (29. April 2006)

...na toll, war doch vorher schon aspruchsvoll...

weiß jemand, ob es in kornwestheim schon ne neue strecke gibt?


----------



## dangerousD (29. April 2006)

Grrrrr.... Ich werd' noch wahnsinnig!!!! Es wird doch wohl noch eine Strecke geben, auf der man fahren kann. Na ja, daß Ingersheim umgebaut wurde, weiß ich bereits. Anschauen kann man es sich ja mal. 

@floater
Wir könnten auch nach BB, aber ich wollte eine Strecke haben, auf der man auch ein bißchen was für die Kondition und Schnellkraft tun kann. Da bieten sich Ingersheim oder Markgröningen halt eher an... und beim RKV können wir nächsten Samstag genug fahren, bei hoffentlich besserem Wetter!


----------



## Floater (29. April 2006)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Grrrrr.... Ich werd' noch wahnsinnig!!!! Es wird doch wohl noch eine Strecke geben, auf der man fahren kann. Na ja, daß Ingersheim umgebaut wurde, weiß ich bereits. Anschauen kann man es sich ja mal.
> 
> @floater
> Wir könnten auch nach BB, aber ich wollte eine Strecke haben, auf der man auch ein bißchen was für die Kondition und Schnellkraft tun kann. Da bieten sich Ingersheim oder Markgröningen halt eher an... und beim RKV können wir nächsten Samstag genug fahren, bei hoffentlich besserem Wetter!




oder ich bring dir das bahnrad nach bb mit


----------



## Koeni (29. April 2006)

Hey Buben,
wenns Wetter morgen einigermaßen gut ist, werd ich n bischen fahren gehn. Entweder bei den Eichhörnchen, oder mal bei den "alten Säcken" vorbeischaun. Mittags irgendwann denk ich. Nicht lang, aber fahren will ich schon


----------



## boerni (29. April 2006)

tach,
bin grad von meinem ausflug aus der schweiz zurück. muss sagen, dass thömus ein richtig fetter laden ist. hab viel gesehen und selbst geschraubt. hab nen iron horse sunday gesehen, hab an der intrensic dämpfung von manitou rumgeschraubt und verbessert, mich mit christoph petit (aka akira tuning) unterhalten und mit dem konstrukteur von den thömus bikes (die nebenbei sehr geil sind) gearbeitet.
unterm strich bleibt zu sagen, dass die travis ne geile gabel ist, nach der verbesserung . die dämpfung ist ziemlich ausgetüftelt und effektiv.
also bis denne
björn


----------



## Backwoods (29. April 2006)

Hi,

bin ausserplanmäßig vorzeitig von ner skitour zurück, weil das wetter in den alpen zum :kotz: ist  

ich hab morgen zeit und werde biken gehen - nur ist mir bei dem threat hier nicht so ganz klar geworden wer wann wohin geht?

ich würde auch gerne was für die kondition tun und mich über die üblichen trails quälen oder bei brauchbarem/akzeptalem wetter von sifi aus bei den alten säcken und dann vielleicht noch bei den eichhörnchen vorbeischauen.

sagt doch nochmal genauer an wer wann wo zu treffen ist.

THX


----------



## Koeni (30. April 2006)

Morgen,
also ich geh demnächst die alten Säcke besuchen. Würd mich freuen da jemanden von Euch zu treffen. Zu den Eichhörnchen is mir zu weit und zu teuer


----------



## dangerousD (30. April 2006)

Servus,

ich mache mich gleich nochmal auf den Weg zur Alb. Starte in Hechingen geminsam mit Libtech eine traillastige Tour mit mehreren DH-Einlagen. So war zumindest das Versprechen... also Kondi UND Technik. Klasse  Bericht folgt...

@morgen
Ich habe mit dem Jakob geschwatzt, wir gehen morgen nachmittag nach Markgröningen. Ich will endlich auch mal wieder das kleine Rad in seiner natürlichen Umgebung bewegen. Also, wer mit möchte, ist herzlich eingeladen! Das geht insbesondere an Jörg und auch den Holk!!!


----------



## driver79 (30. April 2006)

morgen,

bin noch unter den lebenden 


werd heut mittag, so um 12:00 uhr bei den alten säcken vorbeischaun. anschliesend vielleicht noch ne kleine freeriderunde drehen.


@brumbrum

gratuliere zum ergebnis


@dangerousD

du sack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (30. April 2006)

kann hier mal jeand mit gps koordinaten sagen, was mit den alten säcken gemeint ist (oder doch lieber pn...?)


----------



## Backwoods (30. April 2006)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> ich mache mich gleich nochmal auf den Weg zur Alb. Starte in Hechingen geminsam mit Libtech eine traillastige Tour mit mehreren DH-Einlagen. So war zumindest das Versprechen... also Kondi UND Technik. Klasse  Bericht folgt...



Hi,

die ansage kam leider zu spät für mich. macht aber nix, die saison ist ja noch lang genug.

ich habs meinen oberschenkeln auch abseites der alb richtig besorgt und bin von sifi aus zu den alten säcken und wieder zurück. nette strecke, aber mit dem "lightfreerider" geht der hinter dem anlieger net.

@chris: schade das wir uns verpasst am. 

bin auf dem rückweg auch noch ne runde über die trails am FK. da der wald ja einigermassen trocken war bin ich ins dürrbachtal.    ich bin sozusagen durchgetaucht  man kann da im gewissen sinn richtig "flüssig" durchrollen  hab auf dem heimweg sogar den snowtrail wiedergefunden.

@floater: hat dir etwa keiner gesagt wo es hinget?

man sieht sich vielleicht beim rkv nächstes WE


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Mai 2006)

Moin 
Ist heute jemand bei den Eichhörnchen???
SMS??

Muss heute def. fahren gehen. Aber allein isses halt net so schön.

Also bitte melden.


----------



## dangerousD (1. Mai 2006)

@backwoods
Schade, daß es nicht geklappt hat. Aber wie Du richtig bemerkt hast: die Saison ist noch lang! 

@driver
 To be continued...  Du hast die Chance zur Revanche in Rittershausen!!!  

@all

Ich gehe dann JETZT mal in den Schönbuch, heute nachmittag dann so ab zwei nach Markgröningen. Allen, die ich heute nicht sehe, viel Spaß!!!



Grüsse

der D


----------



## sms (1. Mai 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> Ist heute jemand bei den Eichhörnchen???
> SMS??
> 
> ...


Zielzeit 13:00 Uhr vor Ort


----------



## sms (1. Mai 2006)

@Mike

Ich hasse dich !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Mai 2006)

Hier mal meine Neuerwerbung. Ich kann nur sagen  
Es war heute einfach nur ein Traum


----------



## Koeni (1. Mai 2006)

Dreeeeeeeeeeeecksauuuuuuuuuuu!!!!

Geiles Teil, viel Spaß damit


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Mai 2006)

Daaaannnnnkkkkeeee

Du glaubst nicht wie geil das Teil ist. SMS durfte auch schon fahren   Jetzt mag er mich nimmer


----------



## Backwoods (1. Mai 2006)

Hi Mike,

Glückwunsch!! 

Über deine 24" Schlammreifen müssen wir mal reden


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Mai 2006)

@Backwoods
Sehr gerne.
Hätte noch ein Schaltauge. Super wenn Du es nimmst.


----------



## steppenwolf79 (2. Mai 2006)

@Mike

Du Schwein hast dir mein Fahrrad geholt!  
Colles Teil echt!  

Pünktlich zum Schönwetterbeginn bin ich auch wieder am Start nächste Woch oder so...

Muss erstmal ein paar einfahrrunden drehn um Konditionell wieder mithalten zu können  Der Winterspeck sitzt tief...


----------



## naiko (2. Mai 2006)

@ koeni:  immer diese Beschimpfungen der Nichtdemofahrer tzzzz 

Welche Gabel hast du denn genau in deinem demo ? Und wieviel Federweg hat die denn?


----------



## Backwoods (2. Mai 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Backwoods
> Sehr gerne.
> Hätte noch ein Schaltauge. Super wenn Du es nimmst.



mich interessieren die zwei swampthing in der härteren Gummimischung. 

schaltauge brauche ich eigentlich nicht. ich hab's ja selber erst gewechselt und das alte leicht gebogene noch als notfall ersatzt im keller liegen.

ich ruf dich mal an. warscheinlich erst morgen.


----------



## Vanio (2. Mai 2006)

Super Kiste!
Dieses Jahr muss man sich um einiges mehr ansterngen, wenn man mit Mike mithalten möchte


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (2. Mai 2006)

Hallo; 

ich koennte am Samstag am RKV noch ein wenig Unterstuetung gebrauchen. So gegen 13.00 h wer hätte denn Lust und Zeit??

Danke für Eure zahlreiche Unterstützung

ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Mai 2006)

naiko schrieb:
			
		

> @ koeni: immer diese Beschimpfungen der Nichtdemofahrer tzzzz
> 
> Welche Gabel hast du denn genau in deinem demo ? Und wieviel Federweg hat die denn?


 
Hi,
is ne 2005er 66RC mit 170mm


----------



## boerni (2. Mai 2006)

hi hi,
ich muss leider für die rkv einweihung absagen, fahre am freitag nach berlin. werde dann am donnerstag wiederkommen. am samstag werd ich dann, wenn das wetter stimmt, das letzte mal , in absehbarer zeit, mit den sonntagsfahrern fahren können, da ich ab dem 15.5. in der schweiz bei thömus arbeiten werde. nach dem fahren würd ich dann noch eine kleine abschiedsfeier bei mir mit grillen und so veranstallten. würde mich natürlich darüber freuen wenn einige leute mitmachen würden. man kann dann ja nach todtnau oder so.

also bis dann 
björn


----------



## Vanio (3. Mai 2006)

Dann sage ich jetzt auch ganz offiziell "Herzlichen Glückwunsch!"   
Du meinst wohl den übernächsten Sonntag oderrrr??? Für so etwas bin ich zu haben, bitte nur rechtzeitig sagen, wann wo was?
Ciao! Ivan

PS Ich werde dich vermissen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Mai 2006)

@björn

Wie schon gesagt, Glückwunsch. Is halt echt Schade. 
Aber Du hast dort ja ne Strecke mit Lift. Also ein Ausflug nach Bern sollte auch mal machbar sein.  

@all

Werde heute gegen 17:15-17:30 am Spiegel losfahren.
Die übliche Rund halt. Evtl. fahr ich aber auch mal Strecke und schaue an der wiederbelebten Strecke mal rein. Bin gespannt was da so geht.


----------



## driver79 (3. Mai 2006)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nach dieser auskunft nicht mehr so schade  sonst hätte ich mich vielleicht überredenlassen zum dürbach zu fahren. 




@boerni

gratuliere und viel spaß in der schweiz.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Mai 2006)

Bin dann doch etwas ehr unterwegs und Richtung FK.


----------



## Koeni (3. Mai 2006)

@boerni
Toll, ich hab mich schon so über "unsere" Helmkamera gefreut .
Naja, dann warte ich wohl noch mit dem Dämpfertuning und schick den dann zu dir .
Glückwunsch, is bestimmt geil


----------



## Koeni (3. Mai 2006)

Noch was. Jakob und ich fahren in Ilmenau mit(X20Racing-Team ).
Ich hätte unter Umständen noch 2 Sitzplätze zu vergeben. Die Bikes könnten wir bei Genio im Bus hochfahren lassen.
Hat jemand Interesse?
Los gehtt's *Arschtritt*


----------



## dangerousD (3. Mai 2006)

@björn
Herzlichen Glückwunsch, freut mich für Dich!  Wie weit ist es nochmal bis Bern?!  Da soll man ja super Biken und im Winter sicher auch Boarden können. Ich sehe schon, ich werde zum halben Schweizer   - oder?! 

@koni
Ilmenau muß ich leider passen, bin anderweitig verplant. Mein nächster Halt wäre dann Rittershausen am 15./16.07. Dort würde ich dem Mike gern zeigen, daß ein schönes Rad nicht alles ist   Kampfansage!!!  Wobei wir ja in Morzine auch noch ausgiebig Gelegenheit zum "Battlen" haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (4. Mai 2006)

Stimmt, dass man mit nem Bike, das aussieht wie Hühnerkot auch schnell sein kann, hast du ja in Barr bewiesen .

Schade, zusammen in Ilmenau zu fahren wär auch ganz nett gewesen.

@all
wer macht mit mir am Samstag Frühaufsteher? Würde dann noch zu den Eichhörnchen und danach zum RKV

@Ra
Wenns sein muss komm ich um 13Uhr, dann eben keine Eichhörnchen, aber nur wenns sein muss


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Mai 2006)

@Koni
Samstag früh muss ich Verpflichtungen nachkommen um am Sonntag zu den Eichhörnchen zu gehen. DD kommt auch am Sonntag mit.
KAnnst Du Sonntag?


----------



## sms (4. Mai 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Koni
> Samstag früh muss ich Verpflichtungen nachkommen um am Sonntag zu den Eichhörnchen zu gehen. DD kommt auch am Sonntag mit.
> KAnnst Du Sonntag?


@boerni
 Super Sache... und schade zugleich 

@steppi
ich kann Sonntag


----------



## dangerousD (4. Mai 2006)

@koni
So ein Bike sieht dann nicht aus wie Hühnerkacke, sondern mehr wie Flitzekacke   Mist, jetzt mache ich schon Witze über mein eigenes Rad. Das mit der Hühnerkacke diskutieren wir am Samstag - na warte!!!  Und wage Dir nicht, mein Poster zu vergessen! Dann gibt's doppelte Diskussion  

@mike
Yep, Sonntag geht's auf Eichhörnchenjagd. Bleibt dabei!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Mai 2006)

Dann sind wir ja schon 4. Der JAkob kommt sicher auch(5). 

@Floater

Wolltest doch auch mal kommen. Soviel Zeit haste ja auch nichtmehr


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (5. Mai 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Ra
> Wenns sein muss komm ich um 13Uhr, dann eben keine Eichhörnchen, aber nur wenns sein muss



Hi Koeni, 
nachdem der Thomas und ich jetzt 2 Abende lang am RKV (alleine) geschafft haben, wäre ich am Samstag über ein bisschen Hilfe dankbar. 
Bisher hat sich der Thomas und DD angeboten gegen 13.00 h zu kommen.
Ich würde mich also über Dein Kommen sehr freuen. 
Grüsse
ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (5. Mai 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Dann sind wir ja schon 4. Der JAkob kommt sicher auch(5).
> 
> @Floater
> 
> Wolltest doch auch mal kommen. Soviel Zeit haste ja auch nichtmehr




habe am montag englisch examen. die option am sonntag wertvolle lernzeit zu verlieren und vielleicht gehörig aufs maul zu fliegen ist also nicht soooo verlockend.

aus ähnlichen gründen wird dat auch hws mit dem rkv niggese


----------



## zerg10 (5. Mai 2006)

So, bin seit heute vormittag um ca. 3gr Metall u. ca 1l Angstschweiss leichter. Hier mal ein Bild:





Die ekligen Details erzähl ich morgen beim RKV-Fest oder nächste Woche bei 'ner Tour.

Achso, mit links tippen geht schon wieder recht ordentlich


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Mai 2006)

@zerg

Schön zu hören


----------



## sms (5. Mai 2006)

Hey Zerg,

das ist doch Titan, oder?
Bau dir das Zeug gleich ans Bike.


----------



## Backwoods (5. Mai 2006)

@ Steppi,

werde mit jetzt gleich mal auf die such nach deinem na name trail machen.

falls sonst noch jemdand in der gegend zwischen sifi bzw uni und solitude unterwegs ist hat er ja vielleicht meine handy nr.

man sieht sich beim rkv


----------



## Koeni (5. Mai 2006)

@ra
okay, dann komm ich auch um eins

@DD
das Poster ist noch nicht mal in der Mache, sorry, aber ich habs verpennt.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Mai 2006)

MAl ne andere Frage. Kommt jemand mit seiner Fahrgemeinschaftsbildenden
weiblichen Begleitung?


----------



## zerg10 (5. Mai 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> MAl ne andere Frage. Kommt jemand mit seiner Fahrgemeinschaftsbildenden
> weiblichen Begleitung?



Ich wahrscheinlich, wenn's Lenkradhalten noch nicht so klappt u. mit Nachwuchsfahrerin ...


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (5. Mai 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> MAl ne andere Frage. Kommt jemand mit seiner Fahrgemeinschaftsbildenden
> weiblichen Begleitung?



Die Freundin vom Thomas ist auch den ganzen Nachmittag da, 
wer also seine bessere Hälfte mitbringen will.....

Also dann bis morgen
ra.


----------



## Backwoods (5. Mai 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> MAl ne andere Frage. Kommt jemand mit seiner Fahrgemeinschaftsbildenden
> weiblichen Begleitung?



Ich (wir?  haben auch mal geplant zu zweit zu kommen. ich denke es bleibt auch dabeil. dann hab ich wenigstens auch noch ein hardtail dabei 

mit welchen bikes kommt ihr? ich denke das big hit ist ein bissl überdimensioniert und bleibt daheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (6. Mai 2006)

@heute
Komme mit meinem kleinen weißen als Begleitung. Ist anspruchslos und für jeden Spaß zu haben 

@Eichhörnchenjäger
Ich bin morgen zeitlich ein wenig eingeschränkt  und werde daher von 10-14 Uhr vor Ort sein... jede weitere Diskussion überflüssig  Dann isses auch nicht zu warm zum Schieben, will schließlich oft & schnell fahren


----------



## Koeni (6. Mai 2006)

Ha, das passt ja. Ich hab sowieso mim Jakob ausgemacht, dass ich ihn um halb 10 abhol


----------



## Koeni (6. Mai 2006)

Hi Jungs,
lustig wars heute.
Zieht mal lieber bunte Kleidung an morgen 

Laut DDD-Forum ist der Bikepark albstadt auf eis und in Totdnau gibt vielleicht keine Tageskarten mehr, sondern total überteuerte Punktekarten

bis morgen dann


----------



## agro (6. Mai 2006)

jap, 40 tacken für ne 10ner karte hat heut die rund gemacht.....schlimmer wie jedes skigebiet.
will wohl jemand radler loswerden.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Mai 2006)

LAngsam isses echt zum  

Bmais will wohl auch noch extra 2 Euro. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die Liftpreise auchnoch steigen. MAn muss wohl mit 30Mäusen /TAg rechnen in Zunkunft.


----------



## sms (7. Mai 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> LAngsam isses echt zum
> 
> Bmais will wohl auch noch extra 2 Euro. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die Liftpreise auchnoch steigen. MAn muss wohl mit 30Mäusen /TAg rechnen in Zunkunft.





			
				agro schrieb:
			
		

> jap, 40 tacken für ne 10ner karte hat heut die rund gemacht.....schlimmer wie jedes skigebiet.
> will wohl jemand radler loswerden.





			
				Hansman007 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> leider muß ich heute eine schlechte Nachricht verkünden.
> Wie ihr ja bereits wisst hatte ich euch ja gebeten ein paar Emails an die Stadt Albstadt zu schicken. Danke nochmal dafür!!!
> ...


Leute, 
ich geh jetzt erstmal in den Keller zum


----------



## agro (7. Mai 2006)

ok, du musst nicht weinen, es sind handfeste 44 euro für ne 10ner karte 
felix  sicher. mit uns ist halt nicht so en gutes geschäfft zu machen...

hindelang gehöhrt eh von guten leuten gepusht und der vadder rusch (absolut cooler almöhi typ) hat seine finger ganz digg im liftbetrieb mit drinne


----------



## zerg10 (7. Mai 2006)

agro schrieb:
			
		

> ok, du musst nicht weinen, es sind handfeste 44 euro für ne 10ner karte
> felix  sicher. mit uns ist halt nicht so en gutes geschäfft zu machen...
> 
> hindelang gehöhrt eh von guten leuten gepusht und der vadder rusch (absolut cooler almöhi typ) hat seine finger ganz digg im liftbetrieb mit drinne



Tach,

haste mal in die Galerie geschaut ("Der Rest", Seite 2) ? Sag' Bescheid, wenn ihr 'ne Wegbeschreibung oder so braucht


----------



## agro (7. Mai 2006)

sieht ein wenig eng aus, sach mal was sind das denn für hünerleitern die ich da gefunden hab  nicht ganz ungeil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (7. Mai 2006)

agro schrieb:
			
		

> sieht ein wenig eng aus, sach mal was sind das denn für hünerleitern die ich da gefunden hab  nicht ganz ungeil



Das wird mal mein Short-Track DH. Die Wippe kannst Du natürlich für eure Strecke haben


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Mai 2006)

@agro

Warst Du in Todtnau? 
Wie sind die Preise denn nun wirklich?

Danke


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Mai 2006)

OhOh,
jetzt wollen alle nach WB ausweichen. 
Dann kollabiert dort auch die BAhn und man braucht 3 Bergbahnen um da hoch zu kommen.
Sind wir mal gespannt, was das noch wird.


----------



## Koeni (8. Mai 2006)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen  ,
will jemand mit mir am Mittwoch nachmittag radeln?
entweder ne gemütliche Runde kurbeln, oder Eichhörnchen ärgern?
Hätt auf beides Bock, aber wenn wir zu den Eichhörnchen gehn, leih ich mir die Canon EOS 350D von meinem Dad  .

@brumbrum
sorry, dass wir doch schon weg waren gestern, aber der Jakob war beleidigt


ich geh jetzt ins Krankenhaus...


----------



## zerg10 (8. Mai 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen  ,
> will jemand mit mir am Mittwoch nachmittag radeln?
> entweder ne gemütliche Runde kurbeln, oder Eichhörnchen ärgern?
> Hätt auf beides Bock, aber wenn wir zu den Eichhörnchen gehn, leih ich mir die Canon EOS 350D von meinem Dad  .
> ...



Also ich wäre am Mittwoch für eine gemütliche Runde zu haben, mehr ist bei mir noch nicht drin. Muss mal warten, ob der Mike Zeit u. Lust hat, der muss ja neuerdings richtig arbeiten


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Mai 2006)

Moin,
ja der Zerg hat leider recht. 
Werde am Mittwoch hier ne Runde drehen. Die üblichen Verdächtigen halt.
Zu den Eichhörnchen komm ich um die Uhrzeit nicht wirklich entspannt durch. 

Tempo gemütlich. Zergs Hand darf nix passieren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (8. Mai 2006)

Ich hab zwar mehr Bock auf Eichhörnchen, aber ich denk schon, dass ich da mitfahr


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (8. Mai 2006)

Hi zusammen, 

nachdem so viele Leute am Samstag von der Strecke am RKV begeistert waren, wollen wir uns am Mittwoch gegen 18.00 h wieder dort treffen. 

DD und Duck (Thomas) haben schon zugesagt. Wer also noch kommen will ist herzlich eingeladen. 

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## dirtmag (8. Mai 2006)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Hi zusammen,
> 
> nachdem so viele Leute am Samstag von der Strecke am RKV begeistert waren, wollen wir uns am Mittwoch gegen 18.00 h wieder dort treffen.
> 
> ...


Ich bin wahrscheinlich auch dabei.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Kailinger (8. Mai 2006)

Zusatzgewicht BMA ca. 230 Gramm.
Kettenführung ca. 290 Gramm. 

http://www.downhill-board.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=16435&d=1147113210

http://www.downhill-board.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=16436&d=1147113210

http://www.downhill-board.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=16440&d=1147113489

http://www.downhill-board.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=16437&d=1147113489

http://www.downhill-board.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=16438&d=1147113489

http://www.downhill-board.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=16439&d=1147113489

http://www.downhill-board.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=16441&d=1147113489


----------



## zerg10 (9. Mai 2006)

Kailinger schrieb:
			
		

> Zusatzgewicht BMA ca. 230 Gramm.
> Kettenführung ca. 290 Gramm.
> 
> http://www.downhill-board.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=16435&d=1147113210
> ...



Das sieht jetzt zwar alles aus wie bei einem MX-Maschine, aber ich find's geil


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Mai 2006)

Dh Board will von mir immer einen Username + Passwort


----------



## dirtmag (9. Mai 2006)

Wow, saubere Arbeit. Sieht auch sehr hochwertig aus das ganze. Bin mal gespannt wie das Gesamtergebnis wird. 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## FXO (9. Mai 2006)

Hi...

hat irgendwer von euch zufällig noch einen satz haken/schlaufen (das sind die old-school teile die man früher anstelle von SPD hatte) rumliegen, die er mir leihen könnte? fragt bitte nicht wieso...

gruß, FX


----------



## Koeni (9. Mai 2006)

Kailinger schrieb:
			
		

> Zusatzgewicht BMA ca. 230 Gramm.
> Kettenführung ca. 290 Gramm.
> 
> http://www.downhill-board.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=16435&d=1147113210
> ...




Echt vom Feinsten Kai  Jetzt kannste's an die Wand hängen und dir n Bike zum Fahren kaufen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Mai 2006)

@morgen
Da ich wirklich ziemlich lange ran muss, ist morgen 17:15 Abfahrt. 
Am Spiegel. 

Bis morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (9. Mai 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @morgen
> Da ich wirklich ziemlich lange ran muss, ist morgen 17:15 Abfahrt.
> Am Spiegel.
> 
> Bis morgen.


Aaah,
warum so früh?
am Sonntag hieß es noch 18:00 Uhr!!!
Kannst du nicht noch 45 Min im Keller vor deinem Demo knieen?


 demo






PS:
ich kann unmöglich von 18 Uhr !!!


----------



## Koeni (9. Mai 2006)

schon gesehn, was in winterberg lustiges steht? :

http://marius-ruby.magix.net/userwebsite;jsessionid=159c8p17i229.omaasp31?act=15&pos=0


----------



## zerg10 (10. Mai 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> schon gesehn, was in winterberg lustiges steht? :
> 
> http://marius-ruby.magix.net/userwebsite;jsessionid=159c8p17i229.omaasp31?act=15&pos=0



4 neue Möglichkeiten, seinen Mut u. sein Fahrwerk zu testen  

@Mittwochsfahrer
Bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob das bei mir mit der Tour was wird, irgendwie will das Handgelenk noch nicht so, wie ich will. Und 18:00 ist mir viel zu spät.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Mai 2006)

@sms
Sorry, konnte mich da nicht an eine Uhrzeit erinnern.
Zerg muss Fit werden und kommt von der Arbeit direkt hoch. Deshalb 17:15.
18 Uhr ist mir auch zu spät. DA ist man vor 20:30 nicht zu HAuse. 
Müssen das mal an einem anderen Mittwoch machen.

Kannst ja mal anrufen wenn Ihr unterwegs seid. Krumbach zeig ich Euch dann. Ihr müsstet Eure Runde halt anders legen.


----------



## Backwoods (10. Mai 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @sms
> 
> Kannst ja mal anrufen wenn Ihr unterwegs seid. Krumbach zeig ich Euch dann. Ihr müsstet Eure Runde halt anders legen.



@SMS du warst noch nie am KB-Trail   oder meint der steppi den "no name trail? - da kann dir jedenfalls geholfen werden  vielleihct bin ich am WE doch da.


----------



## boerni (10. Mai 2006)

tach tach,

wegen samstag nochmal,
ich weiss ja nicht ob ihr immernoch lust auf todtnau habt. ich würd aber schon gerne irgendwo fahren gehen. bin für alles offen.
danach würd ich auch gern noch ne kleine aber feine grillaktion bei mir starten. 
könnt ja mal vorschläge machen. würde mich sehr freuen, bin ja ab sonntag nicht mehr da 
gruss
björn


----------



## VotecRider (10. Mai 2006)

hey jungs

hatte leiter keine zeit das forum zu checken.

Hat einier von euch morgen lust bissle böblingen unsicher zu machen ? wenn ja bittte melden. Kenn mich zwar im schönbuch aus, aber net so in BB. Bitte melden wenn einer lust hat.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (10. Mai 2006)

@votecrider: im prinzip hätte ich Lust, leider morgen keine Zeit, wir können aber gern ein anderes mal Böblingen unsicher machen.

Grüsse ra.


----------



## OldDirtyPhil (11. Mai 2006)

Schon gewusst?: Todtnau hat keine Tageskarte mehr. Stattdessen Einzelfahrtkarte fur 6euro oder 10er Karte für 36 euro plus 5 euro Pfand. voll der Hammer, ich glaub die haben kein bock mehr auf Biker. 

Gruß Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agro (11. Mai 2006)

OldDirtyPhil schrieb:
			
		

> Schon gewusst?: Todtnau hat keine Tageskarte mehr. Stattdessen Einzelfahrtkarte fur 6euro oder 10er Karte für 36 euro plus 5 euro Pfand. voll der Hammer, ich glaub die haben kein bock mehr auf Biker.
> 
> Gruß Phil



pfand ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Mai 2006)

@agro
Ist dann sicher wie in Bmais. Elektronisch halt. Skipass für Biker  
Einmal piep > einmal Schranke auf 3,50Euro weg


----------



## OldDirtyPhil (11. Mai 2006)

Genau, du musst mit E-Karte durch nen Drehkreuz und musst dein Bike noch stressig außenrum fädeln. 
 Finds ganz schön frech 
Und der Wildride soll recht mies aussehen.
 Geh wohl nich mehr so schnell hin.


----------



## Backwoods (11. Mai 2006)

Hi,

ich werde morgen zu ner feierabendrunde aufbrechen. kann nicht vor 1800 hier los. ich könnte dann so zwischen 1830 und 1845 am spiegel vorbeischauen - falls nochjemamd in der gegend zwischen uni und solitude unterwegs ist.

ich bin auch am WE im ländle und hab zeit zum biken. samstag leider noch eine verpflichtung beim sportverein. ich kann also nicht vor 14:00

ach so: ist morgen jemand beim rkv?


----------



## dangerousD (11. Mai 2006)

@boerni
Steht zwar auch im Ausflugs-Thread, aber Dir kann ich es an dieser Stelle noch mal verraten: gehe Samstag - allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz - nach Todtnau. Wenn Du Bock hast, komm' mit. Will so fahren, daß ich gegen zehn/halb elf dort bin. Da man ja nur 10 Fahrten hat, muß man langsam rollen, um nicht vor dem Mittag wieder heim zu müssen  Ich will mir das Ganze auf jeden Fall mal anschauen, um mir selbst ein Bild zu machen.

Samstag abend bei Dir geht dann von meiner Seite aus auch klar, das lasse ich mir nicht entgehen! 

Go ride

der D


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Mai 2006)

Ist morgen noch jemand in WB?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (12. Mai 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Ist morgen noch jemand in WB?


Also bevor ich viel Spritgeld für Todtnau ausgebe und dann noch vor Ort mächtig draufbezahlen muss ( ich habe kein Bock 3.5Euro fürs warmrollen z.B. auf dem Wildride zu zahlen...),
wäre ich für Wildbad.
Dann muss ich auch nicht so früh aufstehen.

@Boerni
ich würde dir auch Wildbad empfehlen, immerhin ist das später weiter weg von der Schweiz und du kommst da nimmer so oft hin.


----------



## boerni (12. Mai 2006)

hi hi,
werde morgen nach todtnau gehen. ist bestimmt nicht die schlauste entscheidung aber naja. man sieht sich ja dann abends offentlich zahlreich. es warten 2 kisten bier und fleisch. wenn es regnet findet die aktion trotzdem statt. also es sind alle eingeladen. 
bis morgen 
björn


----------



## Koeni (12. Mai 2006)

Ich kann leider nicht dabei sein, aber ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß im Park und abends beim Björn. Sorry Björn, aber wir sehn uns bestimmt demnächst mal.
Ich hätte ja gesagt auf'm IXS CUP irgendwo, aber den fährst du dann wohl in der Schweiz, falls du fährst, oder?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Mai 2006)

@Koni
Dachte eigentlich, dass mir morgen jemand WB zeigt  

@Björn
Gebt morgen mal ne Úhrzeit an. Per Handy oder hier. Ihr werdet ja auch nicht gerade  19 Uhr hier sein.


----------



## zerg10 (12. Mai 2006)

Ich will euch den Spaß nicht verderben, aber das sieht morgen nach Schei$$-Wetter aus. Wäre trotzdem dankbar, wenn mal einer zum BikerX rüberrollen könnte u. den Streckenzustand prüfen könnte.


----------



## boerni (12. Mai 2006)

hi,
ich hab mir gedacht so gegen 7-8h bei mir dann. bei 10 fahrten geht das ja schnell.

@koni
todtnau werd ich trotzdem fahren und dann vielleicht noch wiriehorn in der schweiz da es nur ca. 40min von meinem neuen wohnort weg ist. ansonsten werd ich wohl nix fahren. aber wenn ihr nach willingen zum wc kommt sieht man sich vielleicht da 
schade wegen morgen.


----------



## Backwoods (12. Mai 2006)

Hi,

bin heute auf meiner feierabendrunde seit langem mal wieder am botnang trail vorbei uns war ziemlich entsetzt  

den mittleren teil kann man ja nur noch auf der strasse langrollen  weil die ... vom forst den trial komplett mit dicken bäumen zugelegt haben. seit wann ist das so? 

da kann man nur ncoh mit nem fichtenmoped aufräumen und selbst dann dauerts tage. den unteren teil wo mal die kleine rampe stand hats auch voll erwischt. 

wieder mal ein stück trail weniger. 

letzten freitag das selbe am mahdentaltrail. das mittlere drittel ist voll im sack. das ende existiert ja schon seit 2 jahren oder so nicht mehr.


----------



## sms (14. Mai 2006)

Hat irgendwer Bock, den Eichhörnchen mal so richtig einzuheizen?


----------



## boerni (14. Mai 2006)

hi leute,
ich wollt mich noch für den gestrigen abend bedanken, war sehr lustig. hat mir den abschied nicht leichter gemacht. ich hoffe ihr haltet alle eure versprechen ein und besucht mich mal. 
also ich hoffe wir sehen uns mal in todtnau oder so.


----------



## sms (14. Mai 2006)

@boerni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brumbrum (14. Mai 2006)

Hey Boerni, wünsch dir alles gudde und denk dran ich fahr nächstes Jahr auch so nen Bike


----------



## Koeni (14. Mai 2006)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute,
> ich wollt mich noch für den gestrigen abend bedanken, war sehr lustig. hat mir den abschied nicht leichter gemacht. ich hoffe ihr haltet alle eure versprechen ein und besucht mich mal.
> also ich hoffe wir sehen uns mal in todtnau oder so.



Nochmal sorry, dass ich nicht da war. Ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg und Spaß in dr Schwiez. ich komm sowieso noch wegen meinem Dämpfer auf dich zurück. Ansonsten sehn wir uns dann hoffentlich in Todtnau, wie du schon gesagt hast.
Also denn, mach's gut .

@all
Ich wollte eigentlich noch raus in die Sonne, aber ich kann nicht, weil gerade was in meinem Briefkasten lag .

Es ist ROAM und den zieh ich mir jetzt brüwarm rein.
Alles weitere dann bitte per Mail.

bis dann


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Mai 2006)

@björn
Wie schon so oft gesagt, viel Spaß und Erfolg.
War lustig gestern   Auch wenn der Kopf etwas schwer war heute


----------



## Koeni (14. Mai 2006)

Da mir grad langweilig war, pose ich noch nbischen mit nem Foto rum.
Wo das war, hab ich vergessen :


----------



## Floater (15. Mai 2006)

heute ein töurchen?
der steppi will ja 
treffen am spiegel zwischen 17-18.00?
und nicht vergessen:
silberling gegen leibchen tauschen!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Mai 2006)

HAb mich eben mit Jörg auf 17:20 am Speigel geeinigt.

Es ist wohl so ziemlich die letzte Tour mit Jörg. Weil, der zieht auch weg.  
Also nochmal ran Jungs!


----------



## zerg10 (15. Mai 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> HAb mich eben mit Jörg auf 17:20 am Speigel geeinigt.
> 
> Es ist wohl so ziemlich die letzte Tour mit Jörg. Weil, der zieht auch weg.
> Also nochmal ran Jungs!



Wollen und Können liegen bei mir gerade ganz schön auseinander...


----------



## sms (15. Mai 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> HAb mich eben mit Jörg auf 17:20 am Speigel geeinigt.
> 
> Es ist wohl so ziemlich die letzte Tour mit Jörg. Weil, der zieht auch weg.
> Also nochmal ran Jungs!


Bin dabei...
und bringe dem Jörg sein komisches Werkzeug mit


----------



## Koeni (15. Mai 2006)

bei mir wirds ziemlich sicher nix, falls doch, bin ich am Treffpunkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (15. Mai 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist wohl so ziemlich die letzte Tour mit Jörg. Weil, der zieht auch weg.
> Also nochmal ran Jungs!



Ja wie? Wo gehts denn hin? (also der Jörg nicht die tour)

schade das ich heute nicht so früh konnte, obwohl's für euch ja schon eher spät war.

am wochenende bin ich erstmal fr und sa in rhein main city und an der burg F unterwegs. sonntag mal sehen.

@floater: dann mal alles gute und viel erfolg! vermutlich für den frisch gestarteten beruflichen werdegang?


----------



## zerg10 (16. Mai 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Ich wollte eigentlich noch raus in die Sonne, aber ich kann nicht, weil gerade was in meinem Briefkasten lag .
> 
> Es ist ROAM und den zieh ich mir jetzt brüwarm rein.
> ...



Wo bleibt die Filmkritik ? Im DDD-Forum gibt es nämlich nur die üblichen Spacken-Kommentare ...


----------



## Koeni (16. Mai 2006)

Die Filmkritik:
Hab ihn 1,5mal gesehn. Er ist kurz, aber geil. Musikalisch erinnert er schon ziemlich an seinen Vorgänger. Dass er an The Collective nicht ran kommt war ja vorher eigentlich schon klar. Mit nicht zu hohen Erwartungen ist er aber top


----------



## dangerousD (17. Mai 2006)

@all

War ja jetzt eine Zeit lang abstinent, aber nun muß ich doch mal wieder meinen Senf dazu geben  @koni: nettes Foto vom J, wo auch immer das war   

@Todtnau
Ich war ja nun letzten Samstag da und konnte mich selbst von den Preisen überzeugen. Diese sind wie folgt: 31 Euro für 10 Fahrten, 59 Euro für 20 Fahrten. Plus jeweils 5 Euro Pfand. Die Fahrten sind die ganze Saison über gültig, Felix ist noch an einer 100-Fahrten-Lösung mit besseren Konditionen dran.

Meine Meinung: mit 10 Fahrten pro Tag ist man schon ziemlich gut bedient! Ich dachte auch, es geht mehr - aber dann trinkt man doch mal ein Bier, reißt sich ein Schaltwerk weg oder muß sein Laufrad neu einspeichen   So Sachen halt. Und dann macht die Punktekarte Sinn! Bin jedenfalls insgesamt nur 9 Mal gefahren...

Die Strecke ist wie gehabt saugeil, wenn auch nach dem Winter nicht ganz frei von losen Steinen etc. But who cares? It's DH, baby!!! 

Werde also definitiv in dieser Saison noch des Öfteren dort sein und richtig Spaß haben! Und Ihr solltet das auch tun... 

Grüße vom D


----------



## Koeni (18. Mai 2006)

Naja, Bikepark kann ich mir gerade sowieso nicht leisten und Todtnau erst recht nicht.
Ich bin dann mal weg und versuche mich mit 0 - in Zahlen: Null- Kondition im Matsch in Ilmenau. Wenn ich nicht spätestens am Dienstag was schreibe, dann ruft die Polizei


----------



## zerg10 (19. Mai 2006)

Wenn's Wetter einigermassen hält, bin ich morgen nachmittag in Wildbad u. teste meine Hand auf dem BikerX aus, quasi die Generalprobe für BMais.

Sonst noch einer da ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (19. Mai 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn's Wetter einigermassen hält, bin ich morgen nachmittag in Wildbad u. teste meine Hand auf dem BikerX aus, quasi die Generalprobe für BMais.
> 
> Sonst noch einer da ?


Ich hatte das mit Steppi auch geplant...
Naja, noch ein paar mal DH-Fahren vielleicht


----------



## zerg10 (19. Mai 2006)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte das mit Steppi auch geplant...
> Naja, noch ein paar mal DH-Fahren vielleicht



Bist sicher ? Hab' nämlich gerade mit ihm vereinbart, dass ich ihm morgen mein Gabelöl vorbeibringe...


----------



## sms (19. Mai 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Bist sicher ? Hab' nämlich gerade mit ihm vereinbart, dass ich ihm morgen mein Gabelöl vorbeibringe...







 
Mittwoch hatten wir das besprochen, ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 der ändert auch alle 5 Minuten seine Meinung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.... ->


----------



## driver79 (19. Mai 2006)

@sms /zerg

wäre  evtl. dabei, würd allerdings nur dh fahren. nur wenns nen guten grund gibt würd ich mir ne tageskarte kaufen.



ps: mein mobiltelefon ist morgen warscheinlich tot. also festnetz oder pm.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Mai 2006)

@sms

HAb mich Montag leider erkältet und mich bis Mittwoch hin geschleppt.
HAb mich gestern Krank schreiben lassen. Heute geht es so einigermaßen. Allerdings merke ich, dass ich nicht wirklich fit bin. 
Mir ist es wichtig nach Bmais zu fahren und nicht im Bett zu liegen.

Sorry 


Und hör auf, mir auf den Kopf zu schlagen


----------



## zerg10 (19. Mai 2006)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> @sms /zerg
> 
> wäre  evtl. dabei, würd allerdings nur dh fahren. nur wenns nen guten grund gibt würd ich mir ne tageskarte kaufen.
> 
> ...



Kannst ja mal am Nachmittag am BikerX vorbeikommen, DH macht die Linke noch nicht mit ...


----------



## Backwoods (21. Mai 2006)

Hi,

bin von meinen ausflug an die burg f seit gestern abend wieder zurück. 

die trails da sind einfach geiler (anspruchsvoller und länger) als hier. leider hats die ganze zeit geschifft - aber wenn ich schonmal dort bin hält mich das auch nicht ab - 42 km 1300 hm und richtig gleile trails  

@aobifräser: schade das du nicht vor ort warst. vielleicht klappts ja ein ander mal. falls du für die strecken zwischen böllenfalltor burg f und meli mal einen guide brauchst wende dich an AJU hier aus dem forum.

ps. die gebastelte strecke an der burg ist 1,6 Km lang   - nur gibts leider keien lift


----------



## Floater (21. Mai 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo bleibt die Filmkritik ? Im DDD-Forum gibt es nämlich nur die üblichen Spacken-Kommentare ...




konnte das filmchen jetzt auch schon sehen...alles in allem ein echt spaßiges lust aufs fahren machen ding!


der umzug liegt jetzt auch in den letzten zügen. am dienstag habe ich auch schon ein vorstellungs gespräch bei: http://www.bodensee-rikschas.de/  mal schauen, ob ich dann dort  in lohn und brot stehen werde.
nächstes wochenende bin ich dann nochmal da, vielleicht klappt es ja dann auch mit einem töurchen, aber ich fürchte mal eher weniger.
ansonsten könntet ihr euch ja mal gedanken machen über einen passenden termin für eine ausfahrt auf der alb; war ja schon länger geplant. da das ja mein altes heimrevier ist kenn ich da genug sehr sehr schöne trails!
ich schick mal nen flyer mit der neuen adresse an den silberling e-mail verteiler, wer nix bekommt kann sich ja per pn melden.

und dann dürft ihr euch noch den 17.06 als den termin für meine abschiedsparty(evtl. mit rennen) vormerken. genaueres teile ich dann noch mit!
cheers und allzeit happy trails!


----------



## sms (21. Mai 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Wo das war, hab ich vergessen :


Wisst ihr zufällig wo diese Bilder aufgenommen wurden?


----------



## zerg10 (22. Mai 2006)

So, Nachtrag zum Samstag: Wetter war ziemlich bescheiden u. die neuen Rampen an den beiden großen Tables im BikerX sind absoluter Müll. 
Irgendwie schaffen die es in Wildbad von Jahr zu Jahr den BikerX mehr zu verschandeln.

Achso, mein Azubi hat Blut geleckt u. will trotz Stürze u. blauer Flecken weitermachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (22. Mai 2006)

Hi,
also Ilmenau war ne Reise wert, auch, wenn ich noch nie bei so nem siffwetter Fahrrad gefahren bin. Danke nochmal an Genio, der mir ne neue Brile inkl. Abreißvisire geschenkt und nen Swampthing günstig vermacht hat, sonst wär ich aufgeschmissen gewesen  .
Totale Siffe aufm Zeltplatz, Pavillon weggeflogen, Klamotten eingesifft etc.
Dann gab's oben Startverzögerung am Samstag. Wir standen bei Kälte, Strum und Regen über ne Stunde auf dem Berg und haben auf unsere Läufe gewartet. Als es los ging zum Seeding run, konnte ich kaum noch die Hände zu machen. Irgendwie hab ich mich dann ins Ziel gerettet und mich gefreut, dass ich heile angekommen bin. 3:15min (Jakob 3:11min im Hagel  ) ist keine superzeit gewesen, aber für den 75 platz von 175 hats gereicht.

Wir wollten dann am Sonntag morgen heim fahren, aber haben uns entschieden doch noch zu starten, was eindeutig ne gute Entscheidung war.
Besseres Wetter und viel mehr Zuschauer und weniger Siff.
Ich bin ne 2:58 gefahren und auf 92 abgerutscht. Der Jakob ist mit ner 2:45 44ster geworden.
Sind beide zufrieden und wohl in Steinach wieder am Start


----------



## dirtmag (22. Mai 2006)

@ Koeni 

War am Sonntag auf der Durchreise in Thüringen und hab einen kurzen Abstecher nach Ilmenau gemacht. Hat leider nur für ne halbe Stunde und ein paar Photos gereicht. Es war ja am Sontag noch übel schlammig, will gar nicht wissen wie es am Samstag aussah  

Neue Pavillions gibts diese Woche billig bei Lidl, so einige Racer brauchen nach Ilmenau wohl einen neuen...  

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Floater (24. Mai 2006)

dirtmag schrieb:
			
		

> @ Koeni
> 
> War am Sonntag auf der Durchreise in Thüringen und hab einen kurzen Abstecher nach Ilmenau gemacht. Hat leider nur für ne halbe Stunde und ein paar Photos gereicht. Es war ja am Sontag noch übel schlammig, will gar nicht wissen wie es am Samstag aussah
> 
> ...




...aber vorsicht mit den lidl pavillons: sind zwar faltbar und in 1minute aufgebaut, aber nicht wasserdicht, sondern nur abweisend(mit zusätzlicher imprägnierung wirds vielleicht was, der langzeittest läuft  )


----------



## mantra (25. Mai 2006)

Tach Mädels,

ich bin auch mal wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück und hab tierisch Lust auf radeln! Leider weis ich noch nicht ob der DH Bock bis zum WE endlich fertig/fahrbar ist?! 
Habt Ihr fürs WE schon was in Planung?

Ich war im Zug meiner Heimreise aus dem Urlaub ca. 2 Tage beim Björn in der Schweiz. Ist echt schön dort wo er gelandet ist. Die Firma Thömus scheint ganz nett zu sein und der DH Bock von denen taugt auch ganz gut. Den hab ich nämlich dort ein paar mal über Björns Hausstrecke gerollt, welche sehr geil ist und sich zu allem Überfluss beim Björn quasi direkt hinterm Haus befindet. Sie ist ca. 2,5km lang und ziemlich Todtnau änhlich. Ne Bergbahn mit fairen Preisen gibts auch.


----------



## Koeni (27. Mai 2006)

Hi Jungs,
ich verkaufe meine Videokamera und meine Spiegelreflex. Falls jemand Interesse hat, oder jemanden kennt, der sowas sucht, dann gebt mir bitte bescheid.

Danke


----------



## ricktick (27. Mai 2006)

Brauchst nimmer oder kaufst was neues?
Btw, ich hab ein Toy III und ein Kona Kikapu Deeluxe zu verkaufen, mein Keller is zu voll


----------



## Koeni (27. Mai 2006)

Die Videokamera brauch ich nimmer und die Spiegelreflex will ich ersetzen. Videos sind zwar geil, aber ich werd mich jetzt voll den Bildern zuwenden


----------



## boerni (29. Mai 2006)

salut,
so meld mich auch mal wieder. ich lebe noch. hab mich jetzt so einigermassen in der schweiz eingelebt. versteh sogar schon einwenig die sprache. ab donnerstag hab ich ne eigene wohnung, die gross genug ist um gäste aufnehemen zu können. ihr seit also herzlich eingeladen mich zu besuchen. ich kann für essen, trinken, ein geiles rad und eine geile strecke sorgen. helm und so muss man selber mitbringen. also wenn man sich nicht vorher sieht sieht man sich in morzine. 
viel spass noch 
björn


----------



## brumbrum (29. Mai 2006)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> salut,
> so meld mich auch mal wieder. ich lebe noch. hab mich jetzt so einigermassen in der schweiz eingelebt. versteh sogar schon einwenig die sprache. ab donnerstag hab ich ne eigene wohnung, die gross genug ist um gäste aufnehemen zu können. ihr seit also herzlich eingeladen mich zu besuchen. ich kann für essen, trinken, ein geiles rad und eine geile strecke sorgen. helm und so muss man selber mitbringen. also wenn man sich nicht vorher sieht sieht man sich in morzine.
> viel spass noch
> björn


An dem dem geilen Rad wär ich interessiert, hehe. Lass es Dir gut gehen.
Bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (29. Mai 2006)

@Driver79
Hab' gerade geschaut, ist eine DHX-Feder 400*2.8.


----------



## Koeni (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo Buben,
wer fährt denn jetzt eigentlich IXS-CUP in Steinach mit, und wer in Rittershausen ?
Steinach bin ich wohl noch nicht fit und am Rittershausen-Termin wär auch Summerjam. Aber wenn wir als Meute nach Rittershausen fahren, geh ich schon lieber da mit.


----------



## Koeni (1. Juni 2006)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöle an alle!
> 
> Wie vor 27 Seiten oder so schon geschrieben, hatte ich mit Hr. Braun, zuständiger Manager des bikeparks Hasenhorn, Kontakt aufgenommen, wegen evtl. günstigerer Angebote für die Biker.
> 
> ...



Damit wären dann zu viert 12,5 Fahrten am Tag drin für 32,50 pro Person, oder halt zu fünft 10 Fahrten für 26. Das entspräche zwar dem alten Preis und ich find das auch einigermaßen okay, nur müssten dann alle 5 gleichzeitig liften, bzw. man müsste mehrere Karten kaufen. Auf Vorrat sozusagen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Juni 2006)

Hört sich doch gut an.
Man muss halt mal überlegen, wie man das am besten macht.
Wenn man nicht nur voll durch hetz durch so einen TAg, fahren eh immer 2 Leute mind. zusammen hoch. In bmais war das zumindest so.
Ansonsten muss man halt in den Sauren Apfel beißen und sich ne eigene Karte holen. 4x Todtnau sollte dieses Jahr möglich sein. 
  Hoffe ich  

ISt doch aber ne Gute NAchricht


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Juni 2006)

@Koni

Denke ich stecke das Geld für Rittershausen lieber in die Todtnaukarte 
Beides geht net


----------



## zerg10 (1. Juni 2006)

Hurra, dann ist mein DIMB-Ausweis ja doch nützlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (1. Juni 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hurra, dann ist mein DIMB-Ausweis ja doch nützlich.


@Zerg
Hast du eine Gehrungslade?


----------



## agro (1. Juni 2006)

servus,
hat von euch einer nen plan was gerade in heubach geht ?

gruß


----------



## sms (1. Juni 2006)

agro schrieb:
			
		

> servus,
> hat von euch einer nen plan was gerade in heubach geht ?
> 
> gruß


Ich war glaub im Oktober letztes Jahr dort.
Einige Bretterteile (eben genau die wichtigen in der Innenkurve bzw. die ganz aussen) waren weggewittert.
D.h. diese Stellen sind nur mit umstetzen des Hinterrads möglich (wenn man das kann) oder du hast eine SC-Gabel oder eine seeeehr großen Lenkeinschlag.

Der Rest war voll i.O.
Also die Wippe, der 2-3m Rollercoster, Wallride.

Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass dort bald restauriert/gebaut werden soll, weis aber nichtmehr, wo das war.

Willst du/ihr hinfahren?


----------



## Koeni (1. Juni 2006)

@Steppi
Schade, wenn ich nicht mit dem Mädel aufn Summerjam geh, dann fahr ich auf jeden Fall nach Rittershausen.

@agro
Wenn's so ist wie letztes Jahr, dann steht da n Northshore der für einen Tag ganz witzig ist und n Downhill, den man aber hochtreten oder shutteln muss.
Im Tal noch n paar Tables.
Für einen Tag sicher ganz lustig, aber der Hit ist's meiner Meinung nicht


----------



## agro (1. Juni 2006)

danke, da allees andere durch die überaus geile wetterlage gerade in den arsch geht freu ich mich schon über kleinigkeiten an denen ich mich einen tag(an nem langen we )austoben kann  

gruß


----------



## agro (1. Juni 2006)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war glaub im Oktober letztes Jahr dort.
> Einige Bretterteile (eben genau die wichtigen in der Innenkurve bzw. die ganz aussen) waren weggewittert.
> D.h. diese Stellen sind nur mit umstetzen des Hinterrads möglich (wenn man das kann) oder du hast eine SC-Gabel oder eine seeeehr großen Lenkeinschlag.
> 
> ...



da hindelang in den schnee fällt, sind wir gerade am überlegen.... 
unseren spot kannste gerade auch so ziemlich in die tonne treten


----------



## sms (1. Juni 2006)

agro schrieb:
			
		

> ..
> unseren spot kannste gerade auch so ziemlich in die tonne treten


Ich glaub dort kannste von oben bis unten auf dem Hintern runterrutschen


----------



## zerg10 (1. Juni 2006)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> @Zerg
> Hast du eine Gehrungslade?



Eine was ?


----------



## sms (1. Juni 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine was ?


Eine Gehrungslade.


----------



## zerg10 (1. Juni 2006)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Gehrungslade.



Yo, hab' ich. Kannst Du Dir morgen vor 9:00 oder am Sonntagabend holen kommen. Dazwischen bin ich in Köln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtmag (1. Juni 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Buben,
> wer fährt denn jetzt eigentlich IXS-CUP in Steinach mit, und wer in Rittershausen ?
> Steinach bin ich wohl noch nicht fit und am Rittershausen-Termin wär auch Summerjam. Aber wenn wir als Meute nach Rittershausen fahren, geh ich schon lieber da mit.


DD und ich fahren auf jeden Fall nach Rittershausen  

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## sms (1. Juni 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Yo, hab' ich. Kannst Du Dir morgen vor 9:00 oder am Sonntagabend holen kommen. Dazwischen bin ich in Köln...


O.k., ich komme vor 9 bei dir vorbei.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Juni 2006)

Moin Jungs

Bin morgen mit Brumbrum in Todtnau.
Wer also nicht zum WC geht, hat ggf. Lust auch zu kommen.
Wetter sieht ganz gut aus. Zumindest eben noch bei Wetter.com


----------



## sms (4. Juni 2006)

Leuddddeeeee,
es ist Sonntag!!!

Ich geh jetzt Eichhörnchen verprügeln.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






.


----------



## sms (4. Juni 2006)

Nebenbei:

Ade, B-Mais:


			
				www.bikepark.net schrieb:
			
		

> ACHTUNG ! SUPER AKTUELL UND WICHTIG FÜR ALLE DH FAHRER/INNEN !!!!!
> 
> Die Abholzungen des Forstbetriebs der Geisskopfbahnen haben am 01.06.06 im oberen Teil Downhill  begonnen.
> Oberer Teil Downhill ist über die Pfingstferien gesperrt, was unser Bikepark Team sehr bedauert.
> Baubeginn der neuen DH in KW 23.


Quelle:http://www.bikepark.net

und 


			
				c_s2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus, komme gerade aus B-mais. Heute war ziemlich viel los. Der Parkplatz war gut gefüllt. Der DH ist definitiv gesperrt (oberer Bereich) und wird ganz oben auch schon abgeholzt (siehe meine Bilder oben), wobei ich aber beim Anstehen am Lift mitbekommen habe, dass einige die Wiese runterfahren und in den noch bestehenden oberen Teil einfahren. Die meisten haben sich mit ihren DH-Bikes im Dual/BikerX ausgetobt, viele sind aber auch den neuen Freeride gefahren, ist eine rießen Schlammschlacht, mach aber auch tierisch Spaß!!! Leider wurde der innerhalb von 2 Tagen so mißhandelt, dass ich mich heute mit dem Hardtail teilweise wirklich schwer getan habe. Durch den Regen und dem starken "Verkehr" hat die Strecke echt gelitten!!! Hat bald das DH-Niveau!!!
> Die 2,00  musste man nicht bezahlen, da die DH-Strecke nicht befahrbar ist, und man deswegen kein Geld verlangen kann. Wie das unter der Woche läuft, kann ich Dir nicht sagen, aber ich schätze mal, da muss man nicht blechen... Morgen bzw. nächste Woche gehen lt. Homepage die Arbeiten für die neuen Strecken los, mal schauen was dabei rauskommt.
> 
> Sers Chris


Quelle:Was ist los in Bischofsmais
Waren wir wohl gerade noch rechtzeitig dort?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Juni 2006)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> Nebenbei:
> Waren wir wohl gerade noch rechtzeitig dort?



So sieht es aus


----------



## Floater (5. Juni 2006)

...so, sind übers wochenende nach bozen geflüchtet und ich kann nur sagen der oberhammer! auch für uphillkranke! 3 gondeln billig alle südtiroler saufreundlich und...ach ja nur noch geile trails gabs auch!


----------



## Vanio (6. Juni 2006)

Super! Und ich wollte nach Todtnau demnächst!

@Floater 
Was gibt es alles in Bozen? Bikepark?


----------



## FXO (6. Juni 2006)

fotos von bozen hab ich gerade hochgeladen...war sehr geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (6. Juni 2006)

Die Schilder gab's wohl schon lang bevor es MTBs gab  

Gesehen auf einer Skitour beim Aufstieg zur Langertalereckhütte im Ötztal.


----------



## Floater (6. Juni 2006)

Vanio schrieb:
			
		

> Super! Und ich wollte nach Todtnau demnächst!
> 
> @Floater
> Was gibt es alles in Bozen? Bikepark?




hi der, den ich neulich erst nach 15minuten erkannt habe 

bozen gibt es schöne bis absolut geile trails (garda ähnlich!) und drei sehr günstige gondeln.
wenn man es sich richtig besorgt ist das rumgegondele  sicher immer noch günstiger als ne bike park tageskarte (vor allem, weil der nette gondelbesitzer einen schon auch mal für umme fahren lässt )

aber es ist definitiv kein bikepark, sondern eben ein bikefreundliches gebiet!

um dies so zu belassen sollte man eben dran denken, dass im gegensatz zu einer bike park strecke auch mal ein wanderer hochkommt, den man dann natürlich nett grüßt und vorbei lässt.


----------



## Koeni (7. Juni 2006)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> um dies so zu belassen sollte man eben dran denken, dass im gegensatz zu einer bike park strecke auch mal ein wanderer hochkommt, den man dann natürlich nett grüßt und vorbei lässt.



Gell Ivan, also nix mit gröhlend downhill fahren, wie du es so gerne machst


----------



## Floater (7. Juni 2006)

ach und koni wegen deiner ebay frage: 
hindelang könnt ihr gerne über unsere neue wohnung ansteuern. ist ne knappe stunde von hjier.
nieratz park etwa 10 minuten mit dem rad 
und steibis eine starke halbe stunde (und auf dem weg nach hindelang)


----------



## Koeni (7. Juni 2006)

hört sich aber so an, als ob du selbst nicht mitkommen würdest, oder hab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden?


----------



## Floater (7. Juni 2006)

nene, das nicolai rollt ja wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Juni 2006)

@Floater

Es gibt sooooo viele Sachen, die ich gerne machen würde. Geht aber nicht   alles. Dafür hab ich wohl den falschen Job 

Aber das ist sicher geil dort. Werde mit Sicherheit keine Bergauffahrten mit dem Demo machen  
HAb da mal kleinere Tests durch!


----------



## sms (7. Juni 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> HAb da mal kleinere Tests durch!


Wo? und wie waren die?


----------



## Koeni (7. Juni 2006)

@Floater
Gut, dann halten wir das doch mal fest. Wann weiß ich noch nicht genau, aber Bock hätte ich auf jeden Fall


----------



## dangerousD (8. Juni 2006)

@koni

 Hmm-hä??? Wovon reden Du und Jörg noch mal? Wollte nicht alles lesen, bin 'ne faule Sau  Aber Bock habe ich immer  

@vanio
Guckst Du mal Ausflugs-Thread, da stehen meine Todtnau-Pläne für dieses und nächstes WE!!!


----------



## Koeni (8. Juni 2006)

Guten Morgen,
wir reden davon, irgendwann demnächst mal nach Hindelang zu fahren. Ich war da 2003 mal. Das war eher mager, aber die haben ja einiges gebaut und ich würd's mir gerne nochmal anschauen.

Ich hab seit gestern meine Cam . Wenn du für Samstag niemanden findest komm ich vielleicht echt mit und wander da n bischen aufm Berg rum. Sag halt bescheid


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Juni 2006)

Geht Samstag jemand nach Reutlingen zur Panzergelän.de "jam"?
Kann nicht biken und deshalb überlege ich da ggf. mal vorbei zu schauen.


@Koni
Was isses denn geworden? So´ne "komm spielen KAmera"  ?


----------



## sms (8. Juni 2006)

@Mike

Werde heute wieder mit dem Timm (der Typ von letztem Mal) die Gegend um die Uni-Solitude unsicher machen.
Schätze wir kommen so gegen 19-19:20Uhr an der Uni vorbei.
Wenn du Lust hast, kannst dich einklinken..... ähm, jeder andere Übrigends auch.
 
Mein Handynummer is ja bekannt.


----------



## Koeni (8. Juni 2006)

Ich geh am Samstag fotografieren. Ich glaub am ehesten nach Wildbad.

@ Steppi
Die hier isses geworden:

http://www.canon.de/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/Digital_SLR/EOS_350D/index.asp?ComponentID=270585&SourcePageID=164046#1


----------



## Backwoods (8. Juni 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen,
> wir reden davon, irgendwann demnächst mal nach Hindelang zu fahren. Ich war da 2003 mal. Das war eher mager, aber die haben ja einiges gebaut und ich würd's mir gerne nochmal anschauen.



ich bin im september in hindelang auf ner hochzeit eingeladen und werde auf alle fälle das bike mitnehmen. ihr könnt ja vorher schon mal die lage checken. vielleicht hat ja dann noch jemand lust hinzukommen.

btw: wer ist am We da und geht hier biken? momentan geht bei mir noch sa und/oder so .


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Juni 2006)

@Koni
Die hab ich gemeint 

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (8. Juni 2006)

Ich war heute schon ein bischen spielen:


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Juni 2006)

sehr schön


----------



## dangerousD (8. Juni 2006)

@koni
Glückwunsch! Da hat wohl jemand ein neues Hobby gefunden  dann bekommen wir endlich mal mehr Medien-Coverage  

@all
Gehe jetzt am Samstag mit Stefan aka dirtmag nach Todtnau. Mein Auto ist also voll. Falls noch jemand mit möchte, können wir uns ja gern vor Ort treffen. Bin morgen offline, aber Ihr habt ja meine Nummer...

Go ride!

der D

*PS: Sonntag vormittag sind wir dann auf dem RKV-Gelände in BB anzutreffen, sicher so ab zehn... Riders & fotographers   welcome!*


----------



## Floater (8. Juni 2006)

...sooo nachdem ich sicherlich einige emails vergessen habe...
guckst du:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=259773&cat=500

freue mich über euer zahlreiches kommen!


----------



## Koeni (8. Juni 2006)

Alright, dann fahr ich am Samstag nach Wildbad. Ich hab somit noch nen Platzt frei, oder auch zwei. Ich nehm ja kein Bike mit. Wer mit will bitte melden


----------



## Backwoods (9. Juni 2006)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @koni
> 
> Go ride!
> 
> ...



Ist eigentlich noch jemand hier und geht auch biken? 
auf den üblichen trails? beiden alten säcken oder eichhörnchen?

würde gerne mal zu den alten säcken und zwar diesmal mit dem schweren gerät und eher sonntag. würde dann von hier lostreten. 

ist vielleicht auch morgen spätnachmitag jemand beim rkv?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Juni 2006)

Bin am Sonntag unterwegs. Weis aber noch nicht wo
Evtl. Tour oder Eichhörnchen. Kann  ich aber erst morgen Abend, spät, sagen.


----------



## zerg10 (10. Juni 2006)

@Steppi & Backwoods
Sonntag wäre ich für 'ne Tour oder die alten Säcke zu haben ...


----------



## sms (10. Juni 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Steppi & Backwoods
> Sonntag wäre ich für 'ne Tour oder die alten Säcke zu haben ...


Bin für alles offen (Eichhörnchen wäre mir am liebsten  )

@ Zerg
Ich muss dir noch meinen Privatwald  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (10. Juni 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Steppi & Backwoods
> Sonntag wäre ich für 'ne Tour oder die alten Säcke zu haben ...



ich wär dann für die alten säcke. wir könnten dann auch noch den ein oder anderen trial unter die stollen nehmen. ich komm dann mit dem big hit und trete gleich von sifi los.

@steppi: du könntest dann ab uni mit rüber treten (demo ?) 

@sms: meine bessere hälfte hat heute das auto gesaugt  wäre taktisch unklug morgen das bike reinzuschmeissen um zu den eichhörnchen zu fahren    

schlagt halt mal ne uhrzeit vor. ich kann so um die mittagszeit hier starten, brauche aber min 1,5 stunden da rüber. werde dann wohl zum schluss den snowtrial nehmen und unten das shuttel bestelltn


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Juni 2006)

Hi Jungs,
da Michel morgen NAchmittag noch arbeiten muss, fahren wir morgen früh ab 10:15 eine ruhige Runde hier. Robert kommt auch noch mit.
Wünsche viel Spaß bei den alten Säcken.

Achja, heute hat mich das Switch verlassen 
Der Ben hat dann das Demo noch ein wenig über die Trails gejagt und bergauf gut geschnauft  

Wenn ich dann aus dem Urlaub wieder komme, muss ich unbedingt mal wieder zu den Eichhörnchen!!!!!!
Die Regenzwangspause war einfach zu lange.


----------



## Backwoods (11. Juni 2006)

@zerg:
ich hab mich mit sms so um 1430 bei den alten säcken verabredet. er geht vorher noch eichhornchen jagen und kommt dann auf dem rückweg dort vorbei

ich hoffe dass ich so gegen 1300 hier in sifi mit dem BH wegkomme.


----------



## Backwoods (11. Juni 2006)

Hey Zerg du faule(r)..
hat der kuchen wenigstens geschmeckt? 

@sms: hat dein kumpel hier im forum ein nickname? ich bin dann nach der letzten abfahrt plötzlich links weg zur dobelstr. während er geradeaus weiter ist. 

war nett heute 

p.s. der snowtrail ist im oberen teil total zugewuchert.


----------



## Koeni (11. Juni 2006)

Jungs, wir müssen echt nach Winterberg, die schaufeln ja ohne Ende da .


----------



## sms (11. Juni 2006)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Zerg du faule(r)..
> hat der kuchen wenigstens geschmeckt?
> 
> @sms: hat dein kumpel hier im forum ein nickname? ich bin dann nach der letzten abfahrt plötzlich links weg zur dobelstr. während er geradeaus weiter ist.
> ...


Nö, ich glaub der hat noch keinen Nick.

Der Snowtrail ist überhaupt nicht zugewuchert, ich bin da letzte Woche erst durch, das Problem, du bist einfach vieeel zu groß. *duckundweg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Juni 2006)

@Koni

Auf jedenfall müssen wir auch dieses JAhr nach Winterberg. Jetzt gibt es dort auch ein Roadgap. Also ein echtes und net so nen Minsprung über nen Fußweg  
Was hier im Forum ja auch schon als solches gilt
Wobei ich nicht sagen will, dass ich es springen will. DAs Bild davon reicht


----------



## sms (11. Juni 2006)

@zerg und den Rest der Welt:
Am Dienstag um 18:00 Uhr bei mir.
Dann gehts ab in meinen Privatwald.

Der Muldentaucher   kommt auch mit.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Juni 2006)

@sms
Da bin ich im Urlaub. Wenn ich wieder da bin, will ich aber was sehen!

@all
hier könnt Ihr mal wegen dem GAp schauen
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/259661/cat/12394


----------



## zerg10 (12. Juni 2006)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Zerg du faule(r)..
> hat der kuchen wenigstens geschmeckt?



Kuchen war sehr lecker u. leider ist es dann noch in eine spontane Grillparty ausgeartet  

@sms
Teilnahme kann ich erst morgen bestätigen...

@Steppi
Schönen Urlaub !


----------



## Floater (12. Juni 2006)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg und den Rest der Welt:
> Am Dienstag um 18:00 Uhr bei mir.
> Dann gehts ab in meinen Privatwald.
> 
> Der Muldentaucher   kommt auch mit.




den kennst, hat das gleiche rad wie du (gut, das haben mehrere...)

@all
ich bin übers wochenende wieder in stuttgart und würde gerne am freitag und oder sonntag fahren gehen; jetzt wieder mit sissirad mit viel federung und schaltung!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Juni 2006)

Bin ab jetzt im Urlaub 

Ab nächsten Samstag fetzt es dann wieder bei den Eichhörnchen!!!


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (16. Juni 2006)

Hallo miteinander, 

am 08.07 (Samstag) gegen 14.00 h kommen Reporter von der Zeitung um einen Artikel über unsere Strecke am RKV zu schreiben und natürlich auch um ein paar Bilder zu machen. 
Es wäre schön wenn möglichst viele von Euch auch kommen, um Präsenz zu zeigen und um unseren Sport möglichst positiv darzustellen. 
Wer mal in anderen Themen stöbert (Open Trails z.B.) stellt fest, dass die Presse meistens ehr negativ über die Biker schreibt. Dies wäre eine gute Gelegenheit um auch mal etwas positives über uns zu lesen. 

Es ist also wirklich jeder herzlich eingeladen, auch wenn er nicht dem RKV angehört oder bereits bei den Sonntagsfahrern mitgefahren ist. 

Der Termin steht zu 90 %, sollte sich was ändern melde ich mich so schnell wie möglich.

Grüsse ra.


----------



## dangerousD (16. Juni 2006)

@RKV am 08.07.

GEILO! Paparazzi!!!  Bin dabei!  Wenn mich schon sonst niemand mehr fotografiert...  Ich hoffe doch, ich rolle bzw. fliege dann nicht allein durch's Bild! Hoffe auf "tatkräftige Unterstützung" aka "zahlreiches Erscheinen"!!!


----------



## Koeni (18. Juni 2006)

Hallo.

Sodele, hier mal n Bild von heute.
Der Chris mit seinem neuen Geschoss 






noch n paar Bilder gibt's auf der X20racing-Homepage(Signatur) unter Bilder->Wildbad


----------



## sms (18. Juni 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> 
> Sodele, hier mal n Bild von heute.
> Der Chris mit seinem neuen Geschoss



Caramba  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@koeni schickes Bild

@chris schickes Geschoss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (19. Juni 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> 
> Sodele, hier mal n Bild von heute.
> Der Chris mit seinem neuen Geschoss
> ...



Absolut geiles Rad Chris


----------



## driver79 (19. Juni 2006)

danke danke jungs. 

und man beachte ich fahre wieder flat pedals like a freerideboy 

@ Ra

werd am 8.7. warscheinlich auch anwesend sein.


----------



## dangerousD (20. Juni 2006)

@koni
Nice Pic . . . wird doch so langsam was mit der Fotografen-Karriere  

@chris
Jetzt willst du uns aber foppen... das sieht doch nach Robert's Karre aus. Los, GIB ES ZU, Freeride-Boy!!!  

@all
Ich bin ab Donnerstag für fünf Tage in Frankreich . . . Free Raid in Les Deux Alps. Und jetzt wird es Zeit für Euch, neidisch zu werden   Spaß... wird sicher lustig, Berichte folgen (Holk und Thomas sind ja auch dabei...)


----------



## zerg10 (20. Juni 2006)

Was ist eigentlich aus der guten alten Tradition der Mittwochsrunden geworden ? Einer hier Zeit und Lust ?


----------



## mantra (20. Juni 2006)

@dd: Ja, ist tatsächlich mein Rad und nach einem Tag Wildbad finde ich es auch ziemlich geil. Jetzt komme ich aber ordentlich in Zugzwang um meinem Rad, fahrtechnisch überhaupt nur ansatzweise gerecht zu werden


----------



## boerni (20. Juni 2006)

salut nach stuttgart,
hab zur abwechslung auch mal die möglichkeit ins internet zu kommen.
@kk
nettes foto.
muss endlich auch mal wieder dh fahren gehen, das ganze singletrail fahren geht mir auf den sack.
werd vielleicht am sonntag den 2.7 nach todtnau gehen, robert versucht auch zu kommen vielleicht kommt ja noch wer mit. wär nett werde auch voraussichtlich testmaterial mitbringen, also ein fahrrad mit travis.
also schöne grüsse aus der schweiz

björn


----------



## sms (20. Juni 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist eigentlich aus der guten alten Tradition der Mittwochsrunden geworden ? Einer hier Zeit und Lust ?


zu 90% habe ich morgen keine Zeit.
Aber wie wäre es mit Donnerstag...


----------



## Koeni (20. Juni 2006)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> salut nach stuttgart,
> hab zur abwechslung auch mal die möglichkeit ins internet zu kommen.
> @kk
> nettes foto.
> ...



Ich würde gerne kommen, aber hab gerade(auch wegen der Cam)echt wenig Kohle.

@all
Sonntag Wildbad? Ich würde dann wahrscheinlich 5-6 Abfahrten machen und dann knipsen


----------



## zerg10 (21. Juni 2006)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> zu 90% habe ich morgen keine Zeit.
> Aber wie wäre es mit Donnerstag...



Sorry, da hab' ich leider zu 100% keine Zeit. Bin heute evtl. mit Schaufel u. Spaten unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Juni 2006)

hi,
kommt morgen wer mit zum Eichhörnchen jagen? Allein is blöd


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Juni 2006)

Sodele,
hier ein Vorgeschmack. Alle Bilder sind zuviel um sie hier rein setzen zu können. Musste die erst verkleinern. Schei$$ Arbeit 








Mehr in der Galerie


----------



## Backwoods (21. Juni 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, da hab' ich leider zu 100% keine Zeit. Bin heute evtl. mit Schaufel u. Spaten unterwegs



O.K. wie wär's denn mit freitag abend?

Morgen (Do) kann ich wegen beachvolleyball warscheinlich auch nicht. Entscheidet sich aber erst kurzfristig morgen nachmittag.

ich bin übrigens dieses WE im ländle und hab sonntags(fahrer!) zeit  aber evtl kein auto.


----------



## muldentaucher (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

so, dann poste ich auch mal bei den Sonntagsfahrern 

@ sms: nochmals Danke für den Ausritt letzte Woche!!!´ 

Habe gemerkt, dass ich wieder öfters biken sollte und wäre daher am Freitag auch mit dabei... Was steht da denn an?!

Steffen


----------



## zerg10 (22. Juni 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Sodele,
> hier ein Vorgeschmack. Alle Bilder sind zuviel um sie hier rein setzen zu können. Musste die erst verkleinern. Schei$$ Arbeit
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr feine Sache  

@Steppenwolf
Das muß doch arg gebrannt haben, da ohne Bike gewesen zu sein ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Juni 2006)

@zerg
Da haste nicht ganz unrecht. Der Park sollte auch Dir entgegenkommen.
Wenig Sprünge dafür alles sehr Singletrailartig. Wobei es schnon ein paar echt knifflige Stellen geben kann. 
Ich freu mich schon drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (22. Juni 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @zerg
> Da haste nicht ganz unrecht. Der Park sollte auch Dir entgegenkommen.
> Wenig Sprünge dafür alles sehr Singletrailartig. Wobei es schnon ein paar echt knifflige Stellen geben kann.
> Ich freu mich schon drauf



Dann lass' uns mal einen Termin planen. Am besten vor Morzine ...


----------



## Vanio (22. Juni 2006)

@boerni
Hey, der Schwietzer! Ich wäre dabei!!!!
Schreib ne Mail mit deiner Nummer!
Hoffem geht's dir gut!
Gruß!
Ivan


----------



## Floater (22. Juni 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann lass' uns mal einen Termin planen. Am besten vor Morzine ...




Um mein konto noch weiter zu schröpfen hat mich da der zerg auf eine geniale idee gebracht!
wie wäre es mit einem mini road trip hindelang-oberammergau?

hindelang sind von hier (wangen) 50 km. hindelang o-ammergau dann nochmals ca.90km.
vorschlag ihr rückt freitag abends an(bleibt zeit für     :kotz: ). samstags früh nach hindelang abends weiter sonntag zurück.
nächste woche würde ich unter der woche vielleicht mal nach hindelang. vielleicht will da ja ein fauler student oder glücklicher überstundenkontobesitzer mit?


----------



## muldentaucher (22. Juni 2006)

Hört sich so schlecht nicht an und mein Konto muß ich noch ein wenig runterfahren, bis es auf 75 Überstunden gekürzt wird...
Da kann man ja mal Freitags um 3 gehen 

Für wann hast Du das geplant?!?!?!?


----------



## zerg10 (23. Juni 2006)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> Um mein konto noch weiter zu schröpfen hat mich da der zerg auf eine geniale idee gebracht!
> wie wäre es mit einem mini road trip hindelang-oberammergau?
> 
> hindelang sind von hier (wangen) 50 km. hindelang o-ammergau dann nochmals ca.90km.
> ...



Im Prinzip eine gute Idee, das können wir als Plan B festhalten, falls es mit dem Herbst-Event in BMais nicht klappen sollte.


----------



## Floater (23. Juni 2006)

muldentaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich so schlecht nicht an und mein Konto muß ich noch ein wenig runterfahren, bis es auf 75 Überstunden gekürzt wird...
> Da kann man ja mal Freitags um 3 gehen
> 
> Für wann hast Du das geplant?!?!?!?




der steffich...

ich glaube die diskussion hat sich in den "ausflug" thread verlagert


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Juni 2006)

Bin mit Ivan ab 15 Uhr bei den Eichhörnchen


----------



## Vanio (23. Juni 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mit Ivan ab 15 Uhr bei den Eichhörnchen


werde bestimmt weggeputzt
@chris
ooooooooooooohhhh, hab gehofft, dass du dir ne absolut vernünftige Maschine geholt hast! Hol dir doch wieder ein Orange


----------



## driver79 (23. Juni 2006)

mal schaun  



@ all 

werd morgen so ab ca. 12:00 uhr im raum esslingen, kernenturm unterwegs sein. fals jemand lust und zeit hat mitzukommen kurz melden. wird ne gemütliche tour, da ich nur ein kettenblatt hab.

ende spätestens 16:00 uhr


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Juni 2006)

@driver
wird bei mir leider nix. Aber wenn Du da was gutes findest, kann man das ja wiederholen.

@all

Sieht aus als ob alle am Southside sind, aber hat jemand Bock morgen mit nach WB zu kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (24. Juni 2006)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> mal schaun
> @ all
> 
> werd morgen so ab ca. 12:00 uhr im raum esslingen, kernenturm unterwegs sein. fals jemand lust und zeit hat mitzukommen kurz melden. wird ne gemütliche tour, da ich nur ein kettenblatt hab.
> ...



Da würde mich der tourenbericht auch interssieren  

war da dieses (und letztes ) jahr garnicht unterwegs. mir fallen da aber spontan einige gute trails ein - wobei die haupatraktion schon seit langem mit bäumen massiv zugelegt ist.


----------



## Backwoods (24. Juni 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @driver
> @all
> 
> Sieht aus als ob alle am Southside sind, aber hat jemand Bock morgen mit nach WB zu kommen?



wo ist das nu schon wieder ? kann mich mal jemand aufklären? evtl halt besser per pn

THX

morgen hab ich auch zeit zum biken - aber wildbad? ich weis noch net so


----------



## Kailinger (24. Juni 2006)

Sodele, der Winter ist schon laaaang vorbei....

Leider zog sich mein Winterprojekt dann doch ewig in die Länge. Aber: das Rad ist fertig!

Jetzt muß ich mich nur noch trauen auch damit zu fahren... ist echt fast ein bisschen schade! Aber was solls, am Sonntags wirds mal vorsichtig eingeweiht (warscheinlich bei den Eichhörnchen) Ich hoff es hält alles...

Am Ende bin ich komplett bei ca. 19,2 Kg gelandet (mit BMA), nicht schlecht für ein Tomac 204, der Rahmen ist ja doch sehr schwer. Aber UST und Boxxer WC machen es möglich. Dazu noch die leiche Kettenführung, ein paar Titanschrauben für die Schwinge...

Vielleicht gibts im Herbst mal noch ne Titanfeder, dann werden es wohl knapp unter 19 kg sein. Kurbeln und Pedale gäbs auch noch leichtere. Im Moment hab ich aber keinen Bock mehr zu basteln und auch keine Kohle mehr für so Blödsinn. Ich will fahren!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=9488


----------



## Koeni (24. Juni 2006)

Oh man Kai, das ist echt fast zu schade. Drecksaukarre!!

Ich raffp ) grad net wer wann wo fährt, deshlab hier nochmal:

Ich bin morgen mim Jakob in Wildbad. Würd mich freuen, da noch Leute von Euch anzutreffen. Wie wär's mit dir, Raffp). Ach nee, du heißt ja Ralf


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Juni 2006)

@Kailinger
Sehr schick geworden 

@Koni
Bin morgen auch in WB und Simon kommt auch mit.
Ihr müsstet mir dann morgen mal die Strecke richtig zeigen. 

Wann seid Ihr dort und parkt Ihr oben?


----------



## sms (24. Juni 2006)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist das nu schon wieder ? kann mich mal jemand aufklären? evtl halt besser per pn
> 
> THX
> 
> morgen hab ich auch zeit zum biken - aber wildbad? ich weis noch net so


Backi,
dafür brauchts keine pm....   
http://www.southside.de


----------



## sms (24. Juni 2006)

Kailinger schrieb:
			
		

> Sodele, der Winter ist schon laaaang vorbei....








booooar


----------



## dirtmag (24. Juni 2006)

Das Bike ist echt klasse geworden. Schön durchdacht das ganze. Da hab ich mit meinem 21 Kilo Tomac noch ne Menge Arbeit vor mir


----------



## driver79 (24. Juni 2006)

tourenbericht: 
hauptatraktion ist noch immer nicht befahrbahr. allerdings bin ich insgesammt 3 trails gefahren, die recht lustig sind. kann man auch fast in eine kleine tourenrunde einbauen. werd ich warscheinlich demnächst nochmal machen, da die trails anspruchsvoller sind als die in stgt. vergleichbar mit dem berkheim-trail.

@ kai

cooles weißes.

@ koni

in der uhrkunde ham ses übrigends richtig geschrieben.

@ wildbad morgen

würd zwar gern mitkommen aber ich sollte lernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (25. Juni 2006)

so wie ich das jetzt geblickt hab sind morgen 4 leute in WB (koeni, jakob, sms und steppi) und kailinger will das neue spassgerät bei den eichhörnchen zureiten  

wenn ihr mal postet ab wann ihr in wb seit komm ich wohl auch vorbei. falls jemand noch nen platz frei hat nehm ich den gern, ansonsten fahr ich auch selber (aber nicht vorm frühstück )


----------



## Koeni (25. Juni 2006)

@steppi
geplant ist, dass ich so um zehn beim Jakob bin. Letztes Mal haben wir uns überlegt mal unten zu parken, aber wir kommen dann einfach doch wieder hoch.
Können ja dann kurz telefonieren.

Bis dann


----------



## Backwoods (25. Juni 2006)

Bin auch wieder unversehrt und mit ganzem material daheim angekommen.

hab mich noch 2x den DH runtergequält. das erste mal ist mehr in eine streckenbegehung ausgeartet und beim 2. fehlt auch noch tierisch viel flow. ich brauch da wohl nochmal nen guide und ne anleitung 

wenn nix los ist fährt die bergbahn ab 1700 nur noch alle halbe stunde 

dafür hatte ich den schlepplift die letzte 3/4 stunde und den BX so gut wie für mich allein.


----------



## Kailinger (26. Juni 2006)

Mittwoch ab 19.00 Uhr Markgröningen bisle hüpfen? Da ist grad fast kein Leben mehr an den Trails...


----------



## Floater (27. Juni 2006)

Mein neuer Arbeitsplatz:


----------



## dangerousD (27. Juni 2006)

*EINLADUNG!!!*

Hiermit lade ich alle, die Lust und Zeit haben, am 08.07. zu einer gemütlichen In-meinen-Geburtstag-Reinfeier-Party ein! Wir feiern beim Thomas im Garten (also in der Nähe von Herrenberg), da ist massig Platz, ein großer Grill und auch das ein oder andere Leckerli!
Wer also Bock hat, kann sich (mitsamt Begleitung) bei mir per PM oder Mail anmelden. Wegbeschreibung folgt dann... Anmeldeschluß ist der 05.07.

Freue mich über Euer zahlreiches Erscheinen, v.a. die Leute, die ich lange nicht gesehen habe... also laßt mich nicht hängen!!!

Bis denne

der D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Juni 2006)

@Floater
Lustiges Teil 

@DD


----------



## driver79 (28. Juni 2006)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> muss endlich auch mal wieder dh fahren gehen, das ganze singletrail fahren geht mir auf den sack.
> werd vielleicht am sonntag den 2.7 nach todtnau gehen, robert versucht auch zu kommen vielleicht kommt ja noch wer mit. wär nett werde auch voraussichtlich testmaterial mitbringen, also ein fahrrad mit travis.
> also schöne grüsse aus der schweiz
> 
> björn



werd mich am sonntag mit björn in todtnau treffen und so wies bis jetzt aussieht sein testmaterial mal ausprobieren. wenn noch jemand zeit hat mitzukommen einfach melden. werd so um 8:00 uhr losfahren.


----------



## Trailrider79 (28. Juni 2006)

hey chris, würde gerne mitkommen, nur leider isses dieses wochenende ganz schlecht. habe die hoffnung auf ne gemeinsame ausfahrt noch net aufgegeben 

gruß jörg


----------



## mantra (28. Juni 2006)

Also ich bin am Sonntag auch dabei!


----------



## sms (29. Juni 2006)

So,
das Wetter is gut!

Ich geh jetzt in meinen Wald *Wildschweine* jagen  

Tourenbericht folgt!




EDIT:
Soooo,
Ich war jetzt ca 7,5km im Wald unterwegs.
Davon 
Trail 1: ca. 3km Singeltrail bergab
Trail 2: 700m sehr kurvig und eng bergab
Rest breite Wege bergauf
Sonst waren da 4 Jogger und eine kleine Gruppe Boulespieler auf den breiten Wegen bzw. an der Seite in meinem Wald.


----------



## dangerousD (29. Juni 2006)

Ich wiederhole mich ja nur ungern, aber irgendwie scheint Ihr meine Posts zu überlesen. Muß ich jetzt erst ein neues Bike auspacken oder was?!? (btw: @kai    )

   *EINLADUNG *  **

Alles weitere siehe ein paar Posts weiter oben unter dem dick geschriebenen Wort *EINLADUNG!!! *Aber laßt Euch ruhig Zeit mit dem Antworten, so was will schließlich gut überlegt sein!


----------



## zerg10 (29. Juni 2006)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wiederhole mich ja nur ungern, aber irgendwie scheint Ihr meine Posts zu überlesen. Muß ich jetzt erst ein neues Bike auspacken oder was?!? (btw: @kai    )
> 
> *EINLADUNG *  **
> 
> Alles weitere siehe ein paar Posts weiter oben unter dem dick geschriebenen Wort *EINLADUNG!!! *Aber laßt Euch ruhig Zeit mit dem Antworten, so was will schließlich gut überlegt sein!



Nachdem Du mir den Steppi für Oberammergau abspenstig gemacht hast, komme ich halt als Strafe zu Dir  

@sms
Warum legst Du eigentlich beim Telefonieren auf, kaum dass ich Dir mein Leid klage ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Juni 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @DD



Wie gesagt, wir kommen


----------



## Floater (29. Juni 2006)

@dd: tja, blöd, daß du am gleichen tag wie die nici geburtstag hast, sonst gerne!


@all amsamstagnochnixvorhaber:
gehe mit dem felix am samstag mit an sicherheit grenzender wahrscheinlichkeit nach hindelang.


----------



## Koeni (29. Juni 2006)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wiederhole mich ja nur ungern, aber irgendwie scheint Ihr meine Posts zu überlesen. Muß ich jetzt erst ein neues Bike auspacken oder was?!? (btw: @kai    )
> 
> *EINLADUNG *  **
> 
> Alles weitere siehe ein paar Posts weiter oben unter dem dick geschriebenen Wort *EINLADUNG!!! *Aber laßt Euch ruhig Zeit mit dem Antworten, so was will schließlich gut überlegt sein!



Wird da jemand auf seine alten Tage auch noch zur Sissi ? .
Ich denke doch sehr stark, dass ich komme. Kann man da auch schlafen bzw. schlaft Ihr da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (29. Juni 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Wird da jemand auf seine alten Tage auch noch zur Sissi ? .
> Ich denke doch sehr stark, dass ich komme. Kann man da auch schlafen bzw. schlaft Ihr da?



hier nochmal kurz die info:
ich bin sa abend in frankfurt auf ner fete eingeladen und fahre schon morgen abend ins reihn main gebiet, übernachte dort und dann gehts sa vormittag nach winterberg. bevor ich am sonntag wieder heimfahre geh ich noch an die burg f bei Darmstadt.

5 std (ab 13 uhr) in winterberg kosten 17,- 7 std. (ab 11) 20 euro. da meine arme mehr als 5 nich durchhalten werde ich so fahren dass ich um 12 dort bin - also so um 9:30 oder 10 los. je nachdem wo ich übernachte sind es noch 150 oder 170 km

falls doch noch jemand mit will - bescheid geben. abfahrt ist bei mir nach dem fussball


----------



## Floater (30. Juni 2006)

kan jemand was über den reifen sagen?
irc tamashi dh

würde ihn vorne soft hinten hart als park reifen nehmen, wenn niemand schlechtes über ihn vernommen hat (ja,ja ich weiß es gibt bewährte, aber da wäre für mich der satz halt billiger als ein einzelner maxxis...)


----------



## mantra (30. Juni 2006)

Probiers einfach aus!!!


ERINNERUNG: Sonntag Todtnau!!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Juni 2006)

@Floater
Ein SAtz Reifen für < 20Euro  
Bin mal gespannt. Kennen tu ich den net.

@Mantra & all

Grüßt mir mal den Björn. DAnke 


Bin dann weg. Bis Sonntag.


----------



## Floater (30. Juni 2006)

...da irc ja wissen sollte was sie tun und der preiß echt heiß ist werde ich das tun!


----------



## driver79 (1. Juli 2006)

@ jörg

du lebst ja noch  . ich denk das bekommen wir solange du noch in stuttgart bist hin. 
hab ja jetzt eigentlich den ganzen juli nix zu tun. könnten somit auch mal unter der woche fahren (stuttgart/bikepark).


@ all

werd so ab 13:30/14:00 uhr ne kleine runfe am fk drehen!!


----------



## driver79 (1. Juli 2006)

kleine planänderung. fahre mitm sms zu den eichhörnchen!!!


----------



## Koeni (1. Juli 2006)

Hi Jungs.
Wir(Jakob und Ich) sind morgen mit VW-Bus, Kühlschrank, Klappstuhl und Grill so ab halb elf in Wildbad anzutreffen.
Weitere Mitstreiter sind herzlichst erwünscht.

Deutschland ist im Halbfinale und macht da die Italiener platt, OLEOLE


----------



## Floater (1. Juli 2006)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> @ jörg
> 
> du lebst ja noch  . ich denk das bekommen wir solange du noch in stuttgart bist hin.
> hab ja jetzt eigentlich den ganzen juli nix zu tun. könnten somit auch mal unter der woche fahren (stuttgart/bikepark).
> ...




schade, dass ich schon seit über einem monat nicht mehr in stuttgart bin...

aber hindelang oder todtnau im juli gerne (wenn ichs mit der visa zahle ist es ja ok, dass ich im moment kein geld habe )

war heute mit dem felix am pfänder und der hat durchaus auch potenzial...
wenn man sich den wanderweg in der fallinie nach oben aussucht muss man nicht mal hochfahren, sondern kann gleich 4km schieben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (1. Juli 2006)

Sind dann wohl doch bei den Eichhörnchen, Wildbad is zu morgen


----------



## sms (2. Juli 2006)

Hallo Zerg,

wie gehts eigentlich meiner Jacke in B-Mais?

Hat sich da schon was ergeben?  

Hier ein Beweisphoto:


----------



## zerg10 (2. Juli 2006)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zerg,
> 
> wie gehts eigentlich meiner Jacke in B-Mais?
> 
> Hat sich da schon was ergeben?



Die hängt da wohl noch immer, muß mal schauen, ob die mal jemand aus der Wohnung bergen kann...


----------



## Koeni (2. Juli 2006)

@walde
das mit den bildern wird wohl nix mehr heute, mein rechner is ziemlich am ende gerade


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (2. Juli 2006)

@Koeni: Mach Dir mal keinen Streß wegen den Bildern. Kann mir ja noch die nächsten Tage anschauen, wie der Effekt auf den Bildern rüberkommt.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Juli 2006)

Moin,
hat jemand ne Ahnung ob man 661 in Stuttgart kaufen und vorallem auch anprobieren kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (3. Juli 2006)

@Mike: keine Ahnung. Evtl. bei diesem Laden hinterm Pragsattel?! Dingsbums Megastore oder wie der heist.

@all: Todtnau war geil! Schönen Gruß vom Björn an alle!!!


----------



## Koeni (3. Juli 2006)

So, hier mal ein paar Bilder von gestern irgendwo im Wald.
Bearbeiten kann ich gerade leider nix, weil dann mein PC abkackt . F11 für den besseren Durchblick 

Walde




Kai




Jakob




Ich


----------



## batte (3. Juli 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> hat jemand ne Ahnung ob man 661 in Stuttgart kaufen und vorallem auch anprobieren kann?





> @Mike: keine Ahnung. Evtl. bei diesem Laden hinterm Pragsattel?! Dingsbums Megastore oder wie der heist.


BikeMaxx meinst du wohl. Ich war da am Samstag, der hat gerade Ausverkauf (20%). Protektoren hat er ausser Safty Jackets garnicht mehr und bekommt auch keine mehr bevor sie umgezogen sind.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Juli 2006)

@batte 
Megabike hat auch nix in Cannstadt  

Auf dieses Assi Seite von Bikecrew steht halt auchnix.
Sind wohl auch nur hobbyshop´ler


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (3. Juli 2006)

Hallole miteinander, 

nicht vergessen, am Samstag um 14.00 h beim RKV bisschen vor der Presse rumhüpfen. Ich zähl auf Euch.

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## agro (3. Juli 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> So, hier mal ein paar Bilder von gestern irgendwo im Wald.
> Bearbeiten kann ich gerade leider nix, weil dann mein PC abkackt . F11 für den besseren Durchblick
> 
> Red Bull Illume Image Quest 2006 - Actionsport-Fotowettbewerb / 30.000 USD Hauptpreis
> ...


----------



## FXO (3. Juli 2006)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> schade, dass ich schon seit über einem monat nicht mehr in stuttgart bin...
> 
> aber hindelang oder todtnau im juli gerne (wenn ichs mit der visa zahle ist es ja ok, dass ich im moment kein geld habe )
> 
> ...





...und sich von den wanderern den weg zu den besten trails beschreiben lassen ("da brechts ihr euch aber beide beine")...


----------



## Floater (3. Juli 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @batte
> Megabike hat auch nix in Cannstadt
> 
> Auf dieses Assi Seite von Bikecrew steht halt auchnix.
> Sind wohl auch nur hobbyshop´ler




aber bei irgendeinem onlineshop gab es genau körpervermessungsanleitungen zur 661 größenbestimmung (kannst doch bei den meisten shops eh unfrei zurückschicken, wenn was nicht passt...)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Juli 2006)

@Floater
DAs geht schon. HAb aber net soviel Geld um es alles immer voraus zu bezahlen und zu GUter letzt noch wochen auf mein Geld zu warten.

Wird sich schon noch was ergeben.


----------



## Backwoods (3. Juli 2006)

Hi,

bin wohlbehalten mit ganzen knochen und intaktem material aus winterberg zurück.

Preis/leistungsverhältnis ist echt in ordnung dort. Es wird einiges geboten, insbesondere für leute die an holzkonstruktionen und drops spass haben.

Der six cross ist mehr so wie MG aber länger mit mehr gefälle und größeren sprüngen step ups und meist tables; ähnlich wie in WB auf dem BX aber eher größer.

Der free cross ist ähnlich wie der BX in WB aber mit kleineren tables. Dafür ist die strecke viel länger als in wb. Man kann auch weiter unten einsteigen und z.B. vorher six cross und/oder slope style gelände mitnehmen.

Der DH ist leider viel kürzer (900 m ) als in WB oder Todtnau. Dafür kann man den problemlos in eins durchfahren ohne dicke arme zu bekommen. Vom niveau her ist die strecke leider auch einfacher als todtnau. Wenn selbst ich beim dritten mal alles fahren kann fehlt da für einige von euch die echte herausforderung. Die strecke hat viel flow wie todtnau und ist von oben bis unten recht gleichbleibend, also ohne die Pausen auf den quer- und wiesenstücken wie in todtnau.

Evil eye ist auch sehr interessant und zum teil richtig schmal. Die große wippe ist allerdings so breit dass man zu zweit nebeneinander drüber könnte . EE kann mit dem DH kombiniert werden. Es gibt aber auch noch holz zeugs links vom free cross. da steht auch der neue road gap und 2 oder 3 kleinere rampen zum üben.

im slope style gelände gibts ne fun box und rampen verschiedener höhe zum dropen (1 bis 4 m oder so), wall rides, tables.... auf der verbindung von slope style zum free cross hats auch noch holz (und ne treppe unter der bob bahn durch).

Das gute daran ist, dass man die einzelnen strecken und north shore abschnitte gut miteinander kombinieren kann und mit dem relativ neuen sessellift zackig wieder oben ist.

Falls noch fragen sind am besten am samstag beim rkv

Wer einen rechtschreibfehler findet darf ihn behalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (3. Juli 2006)

...zauberwort kredtkarte...ich bestell morgen VORMITTAG bei hibike.
wenn die 661 haben gib mir möglichst noch heute "bescheid"


----------



## Backwoods (3. Juli 2006)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ...zauberwort kredtkarte...ich bestell morgen VORMITTAG bei hibike.
> wenn die 661 haben gib mir möglichst noch heute "bescheid"



Die haben definitiv 661 

ich brauch ein paar wrist wraps. nur wenn ich die mit dir bestell wie komm ich dann an das zeugs ran ich wollte eh noch in ruhe nach anderen dingen schauen. das wird heute nix mehr.


----------



## Floater (3. Juli 2006)

..naja, für alle anderen bestell interessierten, nächste woche könnte ich den kram nach stuttgart schaffen (lassen)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Juli 2006)

@Floater

Wo ist denn die 661 Größentabelle?

Danke

Mike


----------



## Koeni (3. Juli 2006)

Hat jemand Bock am Samstag nach Wildbad zu fahren?
Am Sonntag is Finale, da geh ich nicht.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (3. Juli 2006)

@Koeni:
Der Effekt kommt recht gut. Und der Jakob hat Dich ziemlich gut "erwischt". 

Anpfiff zum Finale ist doch erst um 20:00 Uhr. Bis dahin wären wir doch schon locker zu Hause. Ggf. fahren wir halt nicht bis um 18:00 Uhr sondern machen uns schon früher auf den Weg.


MfG

Walde


----------



## Floater (3. Juli 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Floater
> 
> Wo ist denn die 661 Größentabelle?
> 
> ...



gibbet sogar auf der homepage:
http://www.sixsixone.com/sizingchart.aspx


bin ich nicht nett, übernehm ich doch echt das googeln für andere leute...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Juli 2006)

@ Floater
 

@Koni
SAmstag Eichhörnchen?
Sonntag bin ich glaube nicht fit nachdem wir bei Dirk waren.
Bin da nicht so erprobt wie JAkob  

@RA.
HAb zur Zeit starke Knie- und Schulterprobleme. 
Wrde als das HT so gut es geht stehen lassen.


----------



## Koeni (4. Juli 2006)

hmm, ich weiß nicht. Irgendwie hab ich da grad nicht so richtig Bock drauf. Da radel ich lieber ins Freibad wie gestern  .

@Walde
Du musst bedenken, dass man schon um 15Uhr in Stuttgart sein muss am Sonntag, damit man nen Platz bekommt, an dem man auch was sieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Juli 2006)

Bin mit Chris ab 17 Uhr ne Runde fahren.
Falls wer Lust hat > Spiegel.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (4. Juli 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Walde
> Du musst bedenken, dass man schon um 15Uhr in Stuttgart sein muss am Sonntag, damit man nen Platz bekommt, an dem man auch was sieht



Na ok, nachvollziehbar.
Ich werd' am So wohl trotzdem nach BW fahren.


----------



## Koeni (5. Juli 2006)

Ähh, ja, ich auch  . Das Finale will ich zwar sehn, muss aber dafür nicht unbedingt nach Stuttgart


----------



## FXO (5. Juli 2006)

Hi,

ich würde in nächster Zeit mal ganz gerne den B-trail etwas "aufräumen" und wieder fahrbar machen, insbesondere das untere Stück wo früher mal die Holzrampe stand- ist nämlich eigentlich schade drum. Hat irgendwer Lust zu helfen?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Juli 2006)

@Fxo
oben brauchste nix machen. Da sind nicht nur die Eingänge verlegt sondern auch die Wege an sich. Unten geb ich Dir den Tip mal an den Häuslein links rein zu fahren und gleich wieder links. Leider wurde unten eine kleine Waldautobahnreingebaut. Es gibt da was. Aber um die zu queren, müsste was gebaut werden und fällt sicher negativ auf. ich pers. verzichte lieber auf das unterste Stück und dafür bleibt das mittlere evtl. verschont.

Chris und ich, sind das gestern nähmlich gefahren. Also das untere


----------



## FXO (5. Juli 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Fxo
> oben brauchste nix machen. Da sind nicht nur die Eingänge verlegt sondern auch die Wege an sich. Unten geb ich Dir den Tip mal an den Häuslein links rein zu fahren und gleich wieder links. Leider wurde unten eine kleine Waldautobahnreingebaut. Es gibt da was. Aber um die zu queren, müsste was gebaut werden und fällt sicher negativ auf. ich pers. verzichte lieber auf das unterste Stück und dafür bleibt das mittlere evtl. verschont.
> 
> Chris und ich, sind das gestern nähmlich gefahren. Also das untere



ich bin das gestern auch gefahren, das ist aber noch nicht so optimal mit dem einen Brett, das muss man erstmal treffen nachdem man irgendwie über den einen baum gehoppelt ist...ich werd da mal nen unauffälligen eingang basteln...neuerdings ist übrigens auch der trail an der lungenklink zu, und zwar richtig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (5. Juli 2006)

...wenn ich das so lese bin ich doch richtig froh, dass der pfänder mein neuer hausberg ist!viel zu groß zum zulegen!war gestern mit ein paar locals unterwegs: wir fahren hier schon ewig und entdecken immer noch neue trails!


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (5. Juli 2006)

Hi zusammen

so, der erste Artikel ist bereits in der Zeitung erschienen. Ich habe allerdings nichts zu dem Inhalt bzw. Bild beigetragen da der Reporter schon um 17.00 h beim RKV vorbei geschaut und ich noch arbeiten mußte. Daher ist auch der Inhalt nich vollkommen korrekt aber im großen und ganzen ist der Artikel nicht schlecht. Aber lest selbst. 





Am Samstag um 1400 sind noch Journalisten von 3 anderen Zeitung eingeladen um über unsere Strecke zu berichten, also erscheint zahlreich.

Grüsse Ra.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (5. Juli 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Ähh, ja, ich auch  .


----------



## brumbrum (6. Juli 2006)

Jaaaa, geht ihr doch alle fahren und habt Spass.


----------



## Backwoods (6. Juli 2006)

FXO schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich würde in nächster Zeit mal ganz gerne den B-trail etwas "aufräumen" und wieder fahrbar machen, insbesondere das untere Stück wo früher mal die Holzrampe stand- ist nämlich eigentlich schade drum. Hat irgendwer Lust zu helfen?



da brauchst du ohne fichtenmoped und schwerem räumgerät erst garnicht antreten - und selbst dann dauert der arbeiteinsatz wohl eher ein ganzes wochenende.

das sind leidern nicht nur ein paar "zweige" am anfang. da liegt alle paar meter ein massiver baum quer.

aber die idee ist zwar sehr löblich aber kaum durchführbar.


----------



## FXO (6. Juli 2006)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> da brauchst du ohne fichtenmoped und schwerem räumgerät erst garnicht antreten - und selbst dann dauert der arbeiteinsatz wohl eher ein ganzes wochenende.
> 
> das sind leidern nicht nur ein paar "zweige" am anfang. da liegt alle paar meter ein massiver baum quer.
> 
> aber die idee ist zwar sehr löblich aber kaum durchführbar.



demotiviert mich ruhig alle...der untere teil lässt sich relativ schnell, unauffällig und ohne schweres gerät fahrbar machen, die einstiege werden halt jeweils an unauffälligere stellen verlegt werden...ich lass es euch wissen.
der mittlere teil oben ist definitiv zu, da mach ich mir die finger nicht schmutzig. Der war aber sowieso nicht so spassig.
seltsamerweise hatte ich da jetzt auch schon den 2ten platten, werd mal nach nägeln ausschau halten.

Ich seh das sportlich: der förster (oder irgendein anwohner) blockiert´s, ich räums halt wieder auf...mal schaun wer ausdauernder ist.


----------



## FXO (6. Juli 2006)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> da brauchst du ohne fichtenmoped und schwerem räumgerät erst garnicht antreten - und selbst dann dauert der arbeiteinsatz wohl eher ein ganzes wochenende.
> 
> das sind leidern nicht nur ein paar "zweige" am anfang. da liegt alle paar meter ein massiver baum quer.
> 
> aber die idee ist zwar sehr löblich aber kaum durchführbar.



demotiviert mich ruhig alle...der untere teil lässt sich relativ schnell, unauffällig und ohne schweres gerät fahrbar machen, die einstiege werden halt jeweils an unauffälligere stellen verlegt werden...ich lass es euch wissen.
der mittlere teil oben ist definitiv zu, da mach ich mir die finger nicht schmutzig. Der war aber sowieso nicht so spassig.
seltsamerweise hatte ich da jetzt auch schon den 2ten platten, werd mal nach nägeln ausschau halten.

Ich seh das sportlich: der förster (oder irgendein anwohner) blockiert´s, ich räum halt wieder auf...mal schaun wer ausdauernder ist.


----------



## sms (6. Juli 2006)

Zum Thema Trail und bauen, sage ich jetzt mal soviel:

fertig  

(zumindest der Teil, der einfach zu erledigen war)

-> Aber in meinem Privatwald will ja eh keiner fahren


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (6. Juli 2006)

brumbrum schrieb:
			
		

> Jaaaa, geht ihr doch alle fahren und habt Spass.



Jaaaa, muß doch auch mal sein.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Juli 2006)

@SMS
Ich komm bald mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (6. Juli 2006)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema Trail und bauen, sage ich jetzt mal soviel:
> 
> fertig
> 
> ...



Heul' nicht, bald können wir sowieso einen kleinen Roadtrip bei uns in der Gegend veranstalten. Die BMX-Bahn hab' ich schon geflickt, der Rest  entsteht gerade ...


----------



## Floater (7. Juli 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Heul' nicht, bald können wir sowieso einen kleinen Roadtrip bei uns in der Gegend veranstalten. Die BMX-Bahn hab' ich schon geflickt, der Rest  entsteht gerade ...





...die löcher vor dem ersten sprung rausgemacht? mit den kiddies, die dich siezen zusammen     schön schön!


----------



## zerg10 (7. Juli 2006)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ...die löcher vor dem ersten sprung rausgemacht? mit den kiddies, die dich siezen zusammen     schön schön!



Is' halt das schwere Los, wenn man als Gott verehrt wird  

Hab' die komplette Anfahrt zur mittleren Linie ausgebessert. Für's Shapen fehlt mir noch die Übung, aber daran arbeite ich gerade noch ...


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (7. Juli 2006)

@Koni und Jakob:

Das mit So um 09:30 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz in Bad Wildbad ist nun fix, oder?



MfG

Walde


----------



## sms (7. Juli 2006)

Wie sehen eigentlich die Pläne für morgen (Samstag ) aus?

Ich will biken!!!!


----------



## Backwoods (7. Juli 2006)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sehen eigentlich die Pläne für morgen (Samstag ) aus?
> 
> Ich will biken!!!!



Ich dachte wir treffen uns spätestens 1400 beim rkv

ich würde dann anschliessend gerne noch ne runde 7m tal und schönbuch fahren. dazu muss allerdings ein guide her  wie wärs holk und/oder thomas?

was ist bei dir am sonntach? ich hätte da auch noch zeit, aber wohl kein auto
d.h. tour ab sifi, alte säcke und vvs bike park, oder mich holt jemand ab

ich will aber morgen (nach fussball) noch zum dirk auf die party und deswegen nicht um 9:30 in WB sein


----------



## Floater (7. Juli 2006)

..ihr wisst, dass gestern anscheinend rekordregen in wildbad war? vielleicht vorher mal anrufen...


----------



## Backwoods (7. Juli 2006)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ..ihr wisst, dass gestern anscheinend rekordregen in wildbad war? vielleicht vorher mal anrufen...



Das wäre wohl angebracht. Der Newsticker auf der HP links lässt folgendes verlauten:

Die Unwetter der letzten Zeit haben die Strecken in Mitleidenschaft gezogen, deshalb werden wir am 15. Juli wieder einen Arbeitseinsatz starten.

wieso erst am 15 - ist ja dann vielleicht doch nicht so schlimm


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Juli 2006)

@SMS
wie sieht es mit Deinem Privatwald morgen aus?
BB ist sicher auch nur schmierig.
Je nach Wetter hätt ich scho Bock zum heizen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (8. Juli 2006)

@walde
meine Oma liegt im Krankenhaus und wenn meine Eltern da dieses WE hinfahren, dann fahr ich auch. Ansonsten kommm ich wenn's von oben einigermaßen trocken bleibt.

Der DH ist auf jeden Fall fahrbar, ich denke das bezieht sich eher auf BX und Dual. Ich kann da leider nicht anrufen, weil mit den Jungs von Bikers Paradise und mit der Stada will ich nix zu tun haben


----------



## sms (9. Juli 2006)

Morgäääääään,
ich bin wach,
war den fette Fete gestern  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ,
das Feuer brennt bestimmt immernoch  

Danke an DD und hier nochmal's schriftlich:










*ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG*


----------



## Backwoods (9. Juli 2006)

Hi,

ich werde heute nachmittag noch von sifi aus zu ner runde richtung uni, B-trail, solitude, burg d aufbrechen.

@sms wenn du bock hast können wir uns unterwegs irgendwo treffen


----------



## mantra (9. Juli 2006)

Von mir auch die besten Glückwünsche ans Geburtstagskind!!! Hoffe Ihr habts gestern ordentlich krachen lassen!!!


----------



## sms (9. Juli 2006)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich werde heute nachmittag noch von sifi aus zu ner runde richtung uni, B-trail, solitude, burg d aufbrechen.
> 
> @sms wenn du bock hast können wir uns unterwegs irgendwo treffen


Sorry,12:54 Uhr war ich schon unterwegs....
bin den ganzen Tag, bis jetzt, rund um Stuttgart rumgegurkt.... musste auch mal wieder sein.


----------



## Koeni (9. Juli 2006)

@DD
Von mir auch noch hier öffentlich ALLES GUTE .
Sorry, dass ich nicht da war, aber wir mahcne mal bald wieder nen Trip zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boerni (10. Juli 2006)

salut,
so hab endlich wieder internet. werde somit wieder öfter hier sein.
viel spass noch und bis in 2 wochen


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (10. Juli 2006)

Hallo, 

ich versuche seit gestern den zweiten Zeitungsartikel aus der Kreiszeitung hochzuladen, wenn ich aber auf das Photoalbung klicke bekomme ich jedesmal das Bild "Diese Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden". Geht Euch das auch so oder liegt das wieder an einer so blöden Sicherheitseinstellung?

Übrigens soll morgen noch ein Artikel in der BB-Kreiszeitung über unsere Bahn kommen. Ich komme erst am Freitag wieder, dann werd ich ihn aber mal (vorausgesetzt das Fotoalbum funzt wieder) hier hochladen. 

Grüsse und bis demnächst 
ra.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (10. Juli 2006)

So, mit dem Mozilla hat's dann doch funktioniert


----------



## Backwoods (10. Juli 2006)

Hi,

ich werd bei BMO ne bestellung aufgeben. falls jemand intersse hat kurz bescheid geben, dann kann ich auch noch den ein oder anderen tag abwarten.


----------



## boerni (10. Juli 2006)

hi hi,
war gestern mal mit ein paar leuten an meinem hausberg fahren. hier mal ein impressionen als video. ich hoffe die quali stört nicht.
an alle die sich noch nicht sicher sind ob sie mich besuchen wollen. ich wohne an dem berg an dem sich die strecke befindet.
http://rapidshare.de/files/25473388/gurtenklein.wmv.html


----------



## sms (10. Juli 2006)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> hi hi,.... ich wohne an dem berg an dem sich die strecke befindet.
> ...


Jetzt hasse ich dich fast so sehr wie den Mike mit seinem Demo


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Juli 2006)

Der Ricktick hat ja nen Shop und macht morgen ne Bestellung bei 661.
Wenn jemand was braucht könnt Ihr Euch bei Ihm melden. Wenn was zusammen kommt, gibbet auch ne bissle RAbatt. Schreibt Ihm also bei Interesse ne PM.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Juli 2006)

........


----------



## Backwoods (11. Juli 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Der Ricktick hat ja nen Shop und macht morgen ne Bestellung bei 661.
> Wenn jemand was braucht könnt Ihr Euch bei Ihm melden. Wenn was zusammen kommt, gibbet auch ne bissle RAbatt. Schreibt Ihm also bei Interesse ne PM.



A-Ha wusst ich far nicht. kommt vielleicht etwas kurzfristig jetzt

wie komm ich an das zeugs ran? sifi liegt bekanntlich nicht im remstal.

btw. was is bei sms im wald?


----------



## sms (11. Juli 2006)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> btw. was is bei sms im wald?


wenig los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Juli 2006)

Da hat sms leider recht 


@BAckwoods
DHL kommt auch ins Remstal 
Zur Not halt Abholung


----------



## Backwoods (11. Juli 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Da hat sms leider recht
> 
> 
> @BAckwoods
> DHL kommt auch ins Remstal



das hilft mir aber nix

abholen ist mir zu umständlich, muss eh ne teleskopsattelstütze bei BMO bestellen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Juli 2006)

@BAckwoods
Das war nur nen HInweis. Wenn´s net taugt, lass es.


----------



## zerg10 (13. Juli 2006)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> wenig los



PM mir doch bitte mal eine kleine Anfahrtsbeschreibung. Hab' da ja quasi Heimrecht


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Juli 2006)

eben gefunden


----------



## zerg10 (13. Juli 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> eben gefunden



Wessen Hobel issen das ?


----------



## sms (13. Juli 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> PM mir doch bitte mal eine kleine Anfahrtsbeschreibung. Hab' da ja quasi Heimrecht


Nö  ,
ich habe dich über 3-mal gefragt, wann wir dort fahren gehen.  
Jetzt bist du dran.
PM-Beschreibungen werde ich nicht verteilen.
-> @Mike und Chris: ich warne euch  .


----------



## dangerousD (13. Juli 2006)

Hi @ all! Bin auch noch da, nur halt im Moment nicht sooo oft im Netz unterwegs. Bei dem Wetter sitze ich lieber auf dem Rad... ach ja:

@steppi - ES WAR TROCKEN! UND ZWAR DIE GANZE ZEIT!  Hoffe, Du ärgerst Dich nicht zu sehr   Wir schaffen das noch mal mit der Schönbuch-Runde. Bin heute im Übrigen zur Abwechslung mal mit dem DMR gefahren, 20km im Stehen. Aber auf den Singletrails macht die Karre richtig Spaß, und dank Semislick bin ich ziemlich zügig unterwegs gewesen. Allerdings tun mir jetzt die Arme ein bißchen weh  

Morgen abend will ich mal nach BB zum RKV raus und die Früchte der Arbeit vom letzten Wochenende einfahren. Für alle, die mangels Interesse nicht da waren: haben im Regen ziemlich viel nachgeshapet und die Sprünge verfeinert. Jetzt macht es noch mehr Laune als vorher...

Dabei fällt mir ein: traurig, daß das Interesse an der eigenen Bahn bei den meisten wohl doch nur ein Strohfeuer war...  Sicher wollen alle lieber fahren als Bauen, aber irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, daß selbst zum Fahren kaum noch jemand kommen will. Schade eigentlich... so, genug Trübsal geblasen! Respekt für Holk, der sich immer noch für uns stark macht!  

Hat Samstag noch jemand Bock auf eine Runde im Schönbuch? Vormittag oder nachmittag, bis um fünf habe ich Zeit. Muß noch ein bißchen Kondition sammeln für Frankreich! 

GO RIDE

der D


----------



## driver79 (13. Juli 2006)

werd morgen mitm sms ne runde in seinem wald drehen. start gegen 18:00 uhr oder später. genauere uhrzeit kurzfristig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Juli 2006)

@DD
Das ist echt Schade. Aber hier hat´s gepisst gehagelt und ich war froh mein Auto unbeschadet in die Tiefgarage bekommen zu haben.

Bin am WE nicht da  


@Zerg
Keine Ahnung wem die KArre is.

@driver 

evtl. schaff ich´s heut noch


----------



## Boombe (14. Juli 2006)

@driver79

bei sms im wald- wo is das? ich wäre auch ma bei ner runde dabei. bin allerdings (noch?) kein DHler, CCler oder ähnliches.


----------



## zerg10 (14. Juli 2006)

BobZombie schrieb:
			
		

> @driver79
> 
> bei sms im wald- wo is das? ich wäre auch ma bei ner runde dabei. bin allerdings (noch?) kein DHler, CCler oder ähnliches.



Dann bist Du hier genau richtig. Wir sind zwar (fast) alle downhilllastig, fahren aber auch mal einen Berg hoch (im Altherren Tempo  )

@Driver & sms
Wie wäre es mit morgen nachmittag ? So ab 14:00Uhr, da hätte ich zur Abwechselung mal Zeit ...


----------



## FXO (14. Juli 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> eben gefunden




wie praktisch, so würde es sogar in meinen Kofferraum passen.

Von gebrochenen corratecs gibts noch mehr Bilder, das ist kein Einzelfall.

Geht heute jemand fahren? es gibt Neuigkeiten vom B-Trail...


----------



## Onkel R (14. Juli 2006)

FXO schrieb:
			
		

> wie praktisch, so würde es sogar in meinen Kofferraum passen.
> 
> Von gebrochenen corratecs gibts noch mehr Bilder, das ist kein Einzelfall.
> 
> Geht heute jemand fahren? es gibt Neuigkeiten vom B-Trail...


Tja bei deiner pornoschleuder brauchste haltn klapprad  
Ich hoffe das die cosmic jungs meine zickende italienerin wieder fit bekommen ohne das es zu teuer wird!

Kann dann hoffentlich mal mit nem anderen bike als dem gute kettler alu fahren  

Achso noch so ein kleiner partytip: wer von euch bock auf tangashow und günstiges kaltes  hat sollte mal bei unserem sommerfest vorbeischauen sag nur 85% frauenquote....  

Biss dann der Onkel


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Juli 2006)

@Onkel

Da sind wir in Morzine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boombe (14. Juli 2006)

@zeerg10

wo treffts ihr euch denn- ich hätt auf jeden fall lust!


----------



## Backwoods (14. Juli 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Driver & sms
> Wie wäre es mit morgen nachmittag ? So ab 14:00Uhr, da hätte ich zur Abwechselung mal Zeit ...



Das sagst du einen tag vorher immer 

Sonntag geht bei mir auch  
(morgen bin ich leider ausgebucht)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Juli 2006)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Das sagst du einen tag vorher immer


----------



## dangerousD (14. Juli 2006)

Gehe morgen vormittag entweder in den Schönbuch für eine ausgedehnte Tour (@zerg: das mit dem Altherren-Tempo bergauf mag ja auf Dich zutreffen - ich möchte mich da aber mal ausnehmen  ) oder nach Markgröningen auf die BMX-Bahn. Im Moment macht mein Hardtail irgendwie richtig Spaß... Vormittag heißt: um zehn sitze ich auf dem Rad, so oder so... Falls jemand kurzfristig Bock hat, Meldung per Handy...

@Onkel R
Da sind wir in Les Gets   (@steppi: weißt doch, die andere Hütte! & @ all Frankreich-Fahrer: Info zur Hütte kommt demnächst per Mail, es gab eine kleine Änderung - aber es wird besser!  )


----------



## driver79 (15. Juli 2006)

@ BobZombie

na im wald, der dem sms und seiner freundin gehört  


@ all

treffen heut um 14:00 haltestelle heumaden bockelstraße


----------



## Boombe (15. Juli 2006)

is das standard treffpunkt? war mir bissl zu kurzfristig. aber gib bescheid, wenn ihr wieder ma ne runde startet.


----------



## Backwoods (15. Juli 2006)

Hi,

geht morgen, sonntag, noch jemand biken?

z.b.
alte säcke
die üblichen trails
oder eichhörnchen

ich hab zeit


----------



## driver79 (16. Juli 2006)

@ BobZombie

nein isses nicht. 

@ Backwoods

heut um ca. 14:30 uhr am unisee in vaihingen??
aber ne gemütliche runde, da ich von mir aus mitm rad hinfahren muß und nur mit einem kettenblatt unterwegs bin.


----------



## mantra (16. Juli 2006)

Ist Dein Rahmen da?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Juli 2006)

@zombie

MAl als Aufklärung.
Es gibt ne Trailrunde hier an der Uni Richtung Solitude Krumbach usw.
Sind knapp 30km Tour. Treffpunkt dafür ist meist der PArabolspiegel oder der Uniteich an der Uni in VAihingen.
Termine kannste meist hier finden.
DAnn gibt es noch andere Trails oder sowas was aber nicht so verbreitet wird da wir da nicht gleich 40 Leute wollen. Sowas hat schon zu erheblichen Problemen an andren Trails geführt.
Wenn Du Bock hast, fahr doch mal die Unirunde mit und schau ob Dir das zusagt. DAnn ergibt sich ggf. auch der Rest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Juli 2006)

Mal ne Frage:

Hab vergessen mir noch nen Reifen zu holen. 

Hat noch jemand nen Higroller oder Minion für hinten rumliegen? 60A wäre


----------



## sms (16. Juli 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @....& sms
> Wie wäre es mit morgen nachmittag ? So ab 14:00Uhr, da hätte ich zur Abwechselung mal Zeit ...



Also ich bin jetzt wieder zu Hause...  und ich glaub ich dreh' nachher noch ne Runde


----------



## Backwoods (16. Juli 2006)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> @ BobZombie
> 
> nein isses nicht.
> 
> ...




Sorry,

nachdem ich mich letztes wochenende bei den tempearutren über die trails bis zur burg d (von sifi aus) gequält hab, war ich heute faul 

wir sind nur bis ins freibad geradelt 

ich werde morgen ne runde drehen. meine bessere hälfte ist abends noch geschäftlich unterwegs und ab 1800 ist auch nicht mehr ganz so heiß


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Juli 2006)

Wer hat Dienstag Zeit und Lust mit zu den Eichhörnchen zu kommen???


----------



## sms (16. Juli 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat Dienstag Zeit und Lust mit zu den Eichhörnchen zu kommen???


Chris hat mir am Freitag erzählt, dass du am Dienstag hinwillst.
Ich kann leider erst morgen sagen, ob es bei mir geht, wenn, dann erst so um 18:20Uhr oder so?


----------



## driver79 (17. Juli 2006)

ich denk ich komm morgen mit.

mein rahmen is da!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


zumidest hab ich grad ne mail bekommen, dass er da ist.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Juli 2006)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> ich denk ich komm morgen mit.
> 
> mein rahmen is da!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
  Coooool

Freu mich schon auf morgen!


----------



## driver79 (17. Juli 2006)

meld dich bitte kurz wann du losfahren willst. beste wär, wenn du bei mir vorbeikommst.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Juli 2006)

Hi chris,
ich will hier so gegen 16:00 Uhr losfahren.
Bist Du gegen Mittag zu HAuse? Würde dann auf dem Festnetz anrufen.
Eplus ist bei mir der Horrorpreis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (18. Juli 2006)

Hi,

welcher nette Sofa war vorhin bei mir daheim als ich noch im geschäft war und hat die .... in den briefkasten geworfen  

danke schön


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Juli 2006)

Der war sicher schon gestern Abend da und hat vergessen noch ne SMS zu schreiben .


----------



## Backwoods (18. Juli 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Der war sicher schon gestern Abend da und hat vergessen noch ne SMS zu schreiben .



Da war ich dann ausnahmsweise mal montags biken.

auf den trails von sifi richtung warmenbronn und weiter richtung leonberg/A8/glemseck ist alles beim alten  war da dieses jahr noch gar nciht.


----------



## sms (19. Juli 2006)

Freuuuuuuu'


----------



## Koeni (20. Juli 2006)

@sms
HALT'S MAUL!!!


----------



## mantra (20. Juli 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @sms
> HALT'S MAUL!!!




So seh ich das auch!!!    

Ich hasse die Uni Stuttgart!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (20. Juli 2006)

@mantra
Interessa daran mich nach Morzine zu begleiten irgendwann demnächst?


----------



## mantra (20. Juli 2006)

Klar!!! Ich bin ab dem 05.09. für alles zu haben!!! Ich hab mir auch schon ne ganz nette Rute für nen kleinen DH Roadtrip zurechtgelegt. Der Dirk hatte sowas ja auch schon mal angesprochen. Vielleicht lässt sich da ja auch was draus machen.
Aber bei Morzine wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei! Lässt sich auch gut mit nem Besuch beim Björn verbinden.


----------



## Koeni (20. Juli 2006)

Ich will halt gern nach Morzine n paar Tage. Kohle hab ich wenig und da bietet sich das halt an


----------



## mantra (20. Juli 2006)

Ich denke da kannste mit mir rechnen! Bis da hin hab ich auch nen sparsamen Bus am Start!


----------



## boerni (20. Juli 2006)

@mantra und koni
und ich kann eine unterkunft in port du solail (oder so) für fast umme klar machen. ist ein wohnwagen plus vorzelt. auch wenn ich nicht mitkomme. wenn ihr es wollt gebt mir einfach bescheid.
bis denne
bjorn


----------



## Floater (20. Juli 2006)

...melde auch mal interesse mit sparsamen bus an...

wenn mein eisverkauf weiterhin so gut läuft, dann kann ich es mirr sogar leisten!


@jetzt morzine gänger: 
nach der etappe heute
1. ihr glücklichen schweine
2. ihr banausen


----------



## Koeni (21. Juli 2006)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> @mantra und koni
> und ich kann eine unterkunft in port du solail (oder so) für fast umme klar machen. ist ein wohnwagen plus vorzelt. auch wenn ich nicht mitkomme. wenn ihr es wollt gebt mir einfach bescheid.
> bis denne
> bjorn




  Ist schon gebucht.
Ich lass dann lieber den IXS-CUP sein für dieses Jahr und geb das Geld dafür aus.
So, n Wohnwagen mit Vorzelt is genau meine Welt


----------



## brumbrum (21. Juli 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage:
> 
> Hab vergessen mir noch nen Reifen zu holen.
> 
> Hat noch jemand nen Higroller oder Minion für hinten rumliegen? 60A wäre



Ich, hehe


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Juli 2006)

brumbrum schrieb:
			
		

> Ich, hehe


Nu hab ich einen


----------



## mantra (21. Juli 2006)

Wann fahrt ihr denn los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Juli 2006)

morgen gegen 8 Uhr
und gegen 14 Uhr wohl an der Liftstation


----------



## zerg10 (21. Juli 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> morgen gegen 8 Uhr
> und gegen 14 Uhr wohl an der Liftstation



Wir fahren um 4:30Uhr bei mir los und sind dann auch um 14:00 am Lift  Kiste Jever ist im Gepäck und bis dahin auch schön kalt


----------



## Koeni (21. Juli 2006)

Naja, auf alles muss ich neidisch sein, nur auf das Bier nicht.
Zerg, mit dir will ich nix mehr zu tun haben
Jever tztztz, da trink ich lieber Eigenurin


----------



## zerg10 (21. Juli 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, auf alles muss ich neidisch sein, nur auf das Bier nicht.
> Zerg, mit dir will ich nix mehr zu tun haben
> Jever tztztz, da trink ich lieber Eigenurin



Einer meckert immer, ich werte das mal als Frust  Prost , das ist für Dich. In BMais suchst Du dann wieder das Bier aus ...


----------



## dangerousD (21. Juli 2006)

@all Leider-daheim-bleiben-Müsser:
 Eigentlich fahren wir gar nicht nach Morzine... die Hütte war leider belegt, so daß wir nun mit einem 4-Sterne-Chalet in Les Gets Vorlieb nehmen müssen. Das ist dann auch noch 500m vom Lift entfernt... so'n Mist! Da kann auch der tolle Ausblick aus der Panorama-Lounge nicht entschädigen.  Na ja, irgendwas ist halt immer  



...was ich aber eigentlich sagen wollte: wir denken an Euch, wenn wir das erste Bier aufmachen. Wobei ich mich noch an den Gedanken gewöhnen muß, daß es Jever gibt  

Bis die Tage also,

der D


----------



## Koeni (21. Juli 2006)

Häh, wieso das denn plötzlich.

Ähm, krieg ich eigentlich noch meine Anzahlung zurück für die Hütte, oder hatten wir das anders geregelt? Weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## FXO (22. Juli 2006)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> ...melde auch mal interesse mit sparsamen bus an...
> 
> wenn mein eisverkauf weiterhin so gut läuft, dann kann ich es mirr sogar leisten!
> 
> ...



ich bin da auch schwer interessiert...die lifte laufen übrigens nur bis zum 10.September...


----------



## mantra (22. Juli 2006)

Echt jetzt? Wieso machen die denn so früh dicht?


----------



## FXO (23. Juli 2006)

das hat mir letztes jahr schon den ausflug nach portes du soleil versaut, vielleicht wollen die sich auf die ski-saison vorbereiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (23. Juli 2006)

hat morgen jemand gegen 14 uhr lust auf eine solitude runde?
und am mittwoch abend irgendwo(eichhörnchen etc....)


----------



## FXO (24. Juli 2006)

...mittwochabend bin ich dabei, wir telefonieren...


----------



## Koeni (24. Juli 2006)

@mantra
Früher is bei dir nicht drin?


----------



## mantra (24. Juli 2006)

Ich schreib am 04.09 die vorerst letzte Klausur und dann am 21.09 die letzte. Zwischendrinn hätte ich Zeit! 
Früher geht leider nicht!


----------



## Boombe (24. Juli 2006)

@floater

wo wollts ihr am Mi fahren bzw was für ne runde?


----------



## Koeni (25. Juli 2006)

Ja, dann sollten wir uns mal schlau machen, wie das genau ist die  den liftzeiten.
Ich mach das demnächst mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (25. Juli 2006)

Das wäre klasse!


----------



## Boombe (25. Juli 2006)

ich will hier jetzt keinem zu nahe treten oder ne diskussion losbrechen, aber ich hab das gefühl, das "neulinge" hier nich soo erwünscht sind. mir antwortet einklich niemand konkret, und ich hab den eindruck, dass sich hier immer nur die leut zum radeln treffen, die sich eh schon länger untereinander kennen. oder is das hier einfach der falsche thread?


----------



## muldentaucher (25. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Der Floater (der Headbanger im blauen Bus) hat sich diese Woche nach Stuggi gewagt nachdem er ja vor kurzem ausgewandert ist 

Wollen morgen fahren gehen. Kann uns einer sagen, wie man *zur neuen Schlucht* kommt?

Würde mich über ne private Mail freuen, der Floater hat im Bus dummerweise kein Internet und sein Ladegerät ist auch futsch!

Vielen Dank. Übrigens: wer sich anschließen möchte, der kann dies tun, wir treffen uns so um 6. Und falls uns keiner den Weg zur Schlucht verraten will, dann wird es eine Solitude-Runde.

Cheers Muldentaucher


----------



## Koeni (26. Juli 2006)

BobZombie schrieb:
			
		

> ich will hier jetzt keinem zu nahe treten oder ne diskussion losbrechen, aber ich hab das gefühl, das "neulinge" hier nich soo erwünscht sind. mir antwortet einklich niemand konkret, und ich hab den eindruck, dass sich hier immer nur die leut zum radeln treffen, die sich eh schon länger untereinander kennen. oder is das hier einfach der falsche thread?



Nein, hier ist nicht der falsche Thread.
Die meisten sind gerade im Urlaub und zu manchen Orten nehmen wir wirklich nur Leute mit, die wir schon kennen, aber die Touren, die gemacht werden, sind eigentlich "offen" für jederman.
Wenn niemand antwortet, kann es auch sein, dass die Leute gerade mit organisieren(oder lernen  ) beschäftigt sind und solche Beiträge überlesen.
Eigentlich sind das alles ganz nette hier


----------



## Backwoods (26. Juli 2006)

muldentaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Wollen morgen fahren gehen. Kann uns einer sagen, wie man *zur neuen Schlucht* kommt?
> 
> Cheers Muldentaucher



 
wo soll'n das ungefähr sein?
kann dir da leider auch net helfen, wäre alledings auch an ner PM interessiert

ich geh jetzt auch gleich biken. vielleicht trifft man sich an der solitude oder B-trail.


----------



## Backwoods (26. Juli 2006)

muldentaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Der Floater (der Headbanger im blauen Bus) hat sich diese Woche nach Stuggi gewagt nachdem er ja vor kurzem ausgewandert ist
> 
> ...



@FLoater: bist du am wochenende auch noch da?
 ich hätte samstag zeit zum biken!
die anderen sind ja fast alle in morzine.

seid ihr vorhin nass geworden. das gewitter ist nördlich an sifi vorbei. bin dann erst um 1900 los. zwischen kabasee uni und wildpakrstrasse wars ganz schon nass im wald. kb trail war aber noch staubig.

vielleicht bis samstag.


----------



## FXO (27. Juli 2006)

die trails waren alle staubtrocken...


----------



## brumbrum (27. Juli 2006)

Hoy Leute, wir hatten heute im Korber Wochenblatt ne sehr negative Resonanz auf den KK. Die Strecke wird, so wie es aussieht die nächsten Tage Platt gemacht, danke hier schon mal an alle, die es im Internet so schön publiziert haben. Der KK ist somit Geschichte.
Was soll ich dazu noch sagen ...


----------



## Koeni (28. Juli 2006)

das ist sehr bitter. Aber "publiziert" hat das hier in letzter Zeit sicher niemand. Nicht einmal der Name ist mehr gefallen. Also daran liegt es bestimmt nicht.
Die Bilder (zumindest von mir) waren immer so nah aufgenomen,dass ausser dem Fahrer nix zu sehen war...

Ist auf jeden Fall sehr schade um die schöne Strecke


----------



## Backwoods (28. Juli 2006)

brumbrum schrieb:
			
		

> Hoy Leute, wir hatten heute im Korber Wochenblatt ne sehr negative Resonanz auf den KK. Die Strecke wird, so wie es aussieht die nächsten Tage Platt gemacht, danke hier schon mal an alle, die es im Internet so schön publiziert haben. Der KK ist somit Geschichte.
> Was soll ich dazu noch sagen ...



schei$$e, da krieg ich echt voll denn hass auf die föster  
aber wie der koeni schon gesagt hat, war hier seit langem selbst die abkürzung tabu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (28. Juli 2006)

geht morgen eigentlich jemand biken?

@brumbrum:
kannste den artikel mal scannen? würde mcih ja schon interessieren. vielleicht dann doch per mail schicken und nciht hier reinstellen. man muss ja nciht ganz stuggi noch mit der nase drauf stossen. (auch wenns scheinbar ja zu spät ist)


----------



## sms (29. Juli 2006)

Wieder daaaaaa!
Es war     

An alle die hier bleiben mussten :


----------



## ricktick (29. Juli 2006)

Naja, ich würde die Sache mit dem KK eher als Chance sehen, den Artikel aus dem Mitteilungsblatt gibt es als PDF ---> http://publish.kommonline-gmbh.de/data/news/1215-1154012120.pdf
Mit einem Verein im Rücken könnte ich mir vorstellen eine legale Strecke durchzubekommen, ich denke die Mitglieder des Gemeinderates wissen, dass sie dem "Problem" mit den Mountainbikern nicht Herr werden indem sie Bäume fällen und die Strecke zulegen oder abreissen.
Mit einem MTB kann man sogut wie überall fahren, dass haben die Mittlerweile auch bemerkt glaube ich.
Ich hatte mir zwar geschworen das nicht mehr zu tun, werde aber doch nochmal einen Vorstoss wagen um zu sehen wie der Standpunkt der Gemeinde Korb aussieht und ob eine Lösung erarbeitet werden kann.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Juli 2006)

@zombi
Im Beitrag 9327 hab ich Dir geantwortet und Dir die SAche erklärt und Dir möglichkeiten gegeben Schau mal nach .
Deine nächste Frage ging an Floater. Der wohnt aber jetzt in Wangen und ist sehr wenig hier im Forum. Die Tour, die ich Dir angeboten habe, kannste gerne mitkommen. Spot´s zeigen wir nicht jedem weil wir Dinge,die nun doch eingetreten sind, vermeiden wollen. 
Komm einfach mal mit wenn gefahren wird und dann sehen wir weiter.

@Brumbrum
Ich finde es Schade, dass gerade Du, uns leicht unterstelltst das wir das hier breit getreten haben sollen. Wir sind gerade die, die niemanden einfach so nen Spot zeigen. Im Gegenteil, wir stoßen Leuten mehr vor den Kopf in dem wir Ihnen sagen, sorry machen wir nicht. 
Wir, die sofa´s, sind froh das zu kennen und ruinieren uns nicht selbst ne Strecke auf der wir fahren dürfen 
Mal von dem Dreck wie Müsliverpackungen und Wasserflaschen die wir von anderen mitnehmen abgesehen.

So, und jetzt kann ich sagen, dass ich auch verärgert bin 

@Morzine


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Juli 2006)

Hab den Artikel mal gelesen. Die Begehung gibt es seit "Jahrzehnten".
Ist auch klar, dass die sich dran stören!
Übrigens weis jetzt jeder nach dem Artikel wo das ist 
Ich denke bis jetzt war es ein gut gehütetes Geheimnis.


----------



## Koeni (30. Juli 2006)

Naja, so ganz negativ scheinen das einige der Leute ja nicht zu sehen. Vielleicht gibts ja echt ne Chance...


----------



## ricktick (30. Juli 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Hab den Artikel mal gelesen. Die Begehung gibt es seit "Jahrzehnten".
> Ist auch klar, dass die sich dran stören!
> Übrigens weis jetzt jeder nach dem Artikel wo das ist
> Ich denke bis jetzt war es ein gut gehütetes Geheimnis.



Na logo weiss das jeder, steht ja in der Zeitung... und nicht nur in einer.
Nur zur Erinnerung, dieses Mitteilungsblatt hat jeder im Briefkasten, es ist von der Gemeinde Korb.
In der Waiblinger und Winnender Zeitung stand der Atikel auch.

Um sich zu verstecken ist es jetzt zu spät, mal sehen ob ich was erreichen kann.


----------



## boerni (30. Juli 2006)

tach tach,
bin dann jetzt auch zu hause. mir hat es sehr viel spass gemacht. bin nächstes jahr wieder dabei, wenn nix dazwischen kommt. 
fang dann jetzt auch an das video zu schneiden.
@dirk
es gibt leute die den avoriaz dh sehr geil finden und nur darum nach port du soleil gehen . naja was soll ich dazu sagen. 
also noch nen schönen tag
björn


----------



## dangerousD (30. Juli 2006)

@ricktick
Danke, daß Du das Ganze nicht aufgibst! Wenn Du Hilfe brauchst, gib Bescheid!

@Morzine-Crew-Members
Danke noch einmal an alle für eine tolle Woche! Es war echt *ka-wumm* bombastisch! Und die neuen Trails waren einfach nur *nnnn-jeeeeonnnggg* geil! Comic-Sprache rules  

@boerni
Ich habe noch eine Tupper-Schüssel von Dir... wollte das ja nicht gleich jeden wissen lassen, aber uuuupppsss - nun isses raus! 
Wegen Avoriaz: streu' jetzt bitte nicht noch Salz in die Wunden  Ich habe das immer noch nicht verkraftet!  Mein Ego ist am Boden! *crash-boom*

@driver79
Guckst Du PM!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (30. Juli 2006)

Hmm, was soll ich dazu sagen... irgendwie "alle Jahre wieder" vielleicht, oder?

Beides (Abriss und Versuch einer Legalisierung) hatten wir doch schon. Das ganze kocht eben all paar Jahre wieder hoch. Ich denk so wird es auch diesmal sein. 

Über ungelegte Eier würd ich mich aber mal nicht aufregen. Evtl. bleibt ja doch wieder das meiste stehen. Die Jungs von der Stadt ham doch auch kein Bock... Der Artikel ansich ist ja garned so wild geschrieben. Hört sich doch so an, als ob man an einer Lösung arbeite. Evtl. ist es echt eine Chance! Für die steigende Freizeitnutzung des Waldes können wir ja nix, dass ist eben ein Problem des Ballungsraumes Stuttgart. Über kurz oderlang wird sich das Wild eben weiter in die richtig tiefen Wälder zurückziehen die gibt nämlich schon noch (aber halt ned zwischen Korb und Winnenden).

Natürlich ist das Ganze immer sehrsehr schade, vorallem wo ich jetzt grad wieder Spass dran gefunden hab! 

Basti, ich wünsch Dir viel Erfolg! An einer etwaigen Unterschriftenliste würde ich selbstverständlich beteiligen.


----------



## oBATMANo (30. Juli 2006)

Grüße aus Franken  an die Feiffen aus Morzine  

Sind auch wieder heil heimgekommen.
Räder waren ja etwas kompakter als auf der Hinfahrt zu verstauen


----------



## zerg10 (31. Juli 2006)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Grüße aus Franken  an die Feiffen aus Morzine
> 
> Sind auch wieder heil heimgekommen.
> Räder waren ja etwas kompakter als auf der Hinfahrt zu verstauen



Hallo,
hoffe, dass das mit Eurem "Faltbike" gut ausgeht. Mal sehen, wie kulant da Specialized ist.

@Morziner
Goggle kennt den P-Barsch übrigens nicht


----------



## sms (31. Juli 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> ..
> Goggle kennt den P-Barsch übrigens nicht


heul


----------



## Koeni (31. Juli 2006)

Hey Heimkehrer,
meine Prüfungen sind fast allevorbei und ich war fast nen monat nicht biken.
Ich hab jetzt erst mal frei.
Ich würde vollgern nach B-mais, Winterberg, Todtnau etc. , aber dafür reicht die Kohle gerade nicht. Wenn mich jemand aber mal nach Wildbad begleite würde, wäre es eine wahre Freude . 
also meldet Euch


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Juli 2006)

Ihr stümper  
guckst Du hier http://www.zeit.de/2005/35/Stimmts_35

@Koni
Wenn ich ne neue Kurbel habe, komm ich mal wieder mit.

@oBATMANo

Meld Dich mal wenn Ihr das "Reklamiert"  und ne Antwort bekommen habt.
Ansonsten KOpf hoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (31. Juli 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr stümper
> guckst Du hier http://www.zeit.de/2005/35/Stimmts_35



Ein einziger dokumentierter Fall, da ist ja Nessi glaubwürdiger.  Naja, genug Einblicke in die abendlichen Diskussionsrunden.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Juli 2006)

@zerg
Wir werden diese Beiträge vermissen  
Hauptsächlich aber die fundierten Fachbegriffe


----------



## driver79 (31. Juli 2006)

bin nun auch fast heile wieder zuhause angekommen  . 
rennen fahren ist halt doch gefährlicher als ne woche dh in portes du soleil zu fahren   . 


@ dangerousD

geld ist unterwegs.


----------



## oBATMANo (31. Juli 2006)

Werden uns erst mal mit der Liftbetreibergesellschaft in Verbindung setzen.
Hege darin zwar keine all zu großen Hoffnungen, aber mal sehn.


----------



## sms (31. Juli 2006)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Werden uns erst mal mit der Liftbetreibergesellschaft in Verbindung setzen.
> Hege darin zwar keine all zu großen Hoffnungen, aber mal sehn.


Nur so als Tipp:
Ich kann mich noch ganz genau errinnern, dass du erzählt hast,
das nicht deine Freundin das Rad an den Gondelhaken gehängt hat, sondern der Typ von dem Lift. Und deine Freundin hatte sich noch gefreut, dass sie das schweeere Rad nicht hochzuheben braucht.


----------



## oBATMANo (31. Juli 2006)

Diese Freude wird auch zum Ausdruck gebracht gegenüber der Liftbetriebergesellschaft


----------



## Floater (31. Juli 2006)

BobZombie schrieb:
			
		

> @floater
> 
> wo wollts ihr am Mi fahren bzw was für ne runde?




wie der steppi schon sagte, ich wohn nicht mehr in stuttgart und wenn ich dort auf besuch bin, dann meist ohne internet.

im übrigen geht es sicherlich auch den eingefleischten sofahs ab und an so, dass sie überlesen, nicht informiert werden...oder?


----------



## boerni (31. Juli 2006)

hi hi,
ich hab mal einen kleinen vorgeschmack des videos vorbereitet. hier der link:
http://rapidshare.de/files/27680779/Teaser.mpg.html
hoffe es gefällt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. August 2006)

Das Vid hier von Bmais ist garnicht so schlecht
http://web.mac.com/svenrudolf/iWeb

Bin mal gespannt wie es geworden ist  

@Björn
Man könnte denken, dass es ein Film von allen im "teaser" aufgeführten Strecken wird. Die Reaktionen darauf kann ich mir schon gut vorstellen


----------



## sms (1. August 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Das Vid hier von Bmais ist garnicht so schlecht
> http://web.mac.com/svenrudolf/iWeb
> 
> Bin mal gespannt wie es geworden ist


Sieht wirklich nicht schlecht aus.
(und sich sage das nicht nur um meine Jacke schnell wieder zu kriegen  , irgendwie is heute kalt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (1. August 2006)

Hi,
ich werd wohl unter der Woche mal noch nach Wildbad fahren. Hat jemand Zeit?


----------



## mcsonnenschein (1. August 2006)

wie ist den die strecke zur zeit?

Greez


----------



## Koeni (1. August 2006)

Hi,
das weiß ich nicht genau, weil ich wegen meinen Prüfungen vor 4 Wochen das letzte Mal da war. Da wars aber wunderbar


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. August 2006)

Bin morgen im Wald unterwegs wenn es nicht regnet oder was dazwischen kommt. 
SMS, bist dabei? Ist ja hinterm HAus 
Brauche dann auch Dein Howitzer Lagerschlüssel.
@driver
Auch dabei?


Übrigens war der Wald heute sehr geil und null Matsch. Allerdings hatte ich DAnk Minion XC KArkasse 2 Platten   Nu isser nimmer drauf 
Jetzt muss ich wieder mehr Beinschmalz investieren. Aber besser als ständig nen platten Reifen.


----------



## Koeni (2. August 2006)

Hi,
Ich fahr nächste woche wahrscheilich mit dem Rene mal nach Totdnau. Unter der Woche allerdings. Wir wollen das so billig wie möglich machen, wenn also noch wer mit will, gerne hier bescheid geben. Wenn es mehr werden holen wir uns ein Anhänger für die Bikes


----------



## sms (2. August 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Bin morgen im Wald unterwegs wenn es nicht regnet oder was dazwischen kommt.
> SMS, bist dabei? Ist ja hinterm HAus
> Brauche dann auch Dein Howitzer Lagerschlüssel.
> @driver
> Auch dabei?


Nebenbei,
wenn ihr nach den bekannten Trials noch Luft habt: Es ist wie ich vermutete, weiter weg vom Haus gehen die Trail weiter runter....


----------



## Koeni (3. August 2006)

Wir sollten im September echt mal noch nach b-mais. Der Dh is ja fertig und jetzt schaufeln die schon wieder wie die bekloppten. Kein Bock das jetzt zu verlinken, aber. im ddd-bereich stehts


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. August 2006)

@Koni
Das steht ja schon fest. Müssen halt noch nen Termin finden. Einen trockenen. Der Dh ist ja jetzt nicht mehr steinig  sondern Matschig bei Regen


----------



## Floater (3. August 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> Ich fahr nächste woche wahrscheilich mit dem Rene mal nach Totdnau. Unter der Woche allerdings. Wir wollen das so billig wie möglich machen, wenn also noch wer mit will, gerne hier bescheid geben. Wenn es mehr werden holen wir uns ein Anhänger für die Bikes



Dann kann der rené ja wieder neue verbrauchsrekorde mit dem subaru brechen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FXO (3. August 2006)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kann der rené ja wieder neue verbrauchsrekorde mit dem subaru brechen!



rené b.? ist die z150 schon zurück? evtl. wär ich da auch dabei, mal schaun...

floater, ich hoff mal mein roomy aka "philipp von der asta" hat dich am donnerstag nicht allzu sehr belästigt- wir konnten uns dann gerade noch so einer schlägerei entziehen die er irgendwie angezettelt hat...


----------



## Koeni (3. August 2006)

Jo, rene b.
Die Gabel kommt am Samstag wahrscheinlich.

und Jörg, sag nicht solche Sachen, ich hab doch kein Geld


----------



## driver79 (3. August 2006)

@ Steppenwolf-RM

bin nicht dabei. hab gerade erst feierabend gemacht. ja du hast richtig gelesen, ich arbeite wieder.


----------



## sms (3. August 2006)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Steppenwolf-RM
> 
> bin nicht dabei. hab gerade erst feierabend gemacht. ja du hast richtig gelesen, ich arbeite wieder.


Und ich bin gerade erst nach Hause gekommen  

Ich sehe das Werkzeug noch auf der Kommode,

Steppi, warst du heute doch nicht fahren?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. August 2006)

@sms
Du musst Dich auch mal mit Deiner Freundin unterhalten 

Wollte gerade losfahren und da hat sich der Himmel geöffnet  Und das nicht schlecht. Da hab ich es sein lassen.
Ich brauchte auch noch einen anderen Innenlagerschlüssel und Robert hat auch nen Innenlagerschlüssel der auf das Howitzer zu passen scheint.
DAs weis ich morgen. Wenn nicht, komm ich noch auf Dich zurück.

@Driver 

 Dann is ja gut.


----------



## sms (3. August 2006)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich bin *gerade erst nach Hause gekommen*
> 
> Ich sehe das Werkzeug noch auf der Kommode,
> 
> Steppi, warst du heute doch nicht fahren?





			
				Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @sms
> Du musst Dich auch mal mit *Deiner Freundin *unterhalten
> ....


Upps, wo ist die eigentlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (4. August 2006)

BTW: Hat eigentlich jemand Bock am WE so um Stuttgart unterwegs zu sein?

Man sollte die Chance nutzen, bevor es wieder richtig heiß wird!!

de


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. August 2006)

@de reu
Wenn mein Demo am WE wieder geht und das Wetter ok ist. geh ich ehr bergaub fahren.  Runden durch den Wald ehr unter der Woche ab 17:30 Uhr. Am WE ist eh zuviel los, wie ich in letzter Zeit bemerkte.
Wo willste denn eigentlich fahren?


----------



## Koeni (4. August 2006)

...nicht, bevor es wieder heiß wird, sondern, bevor es anfängt zu schneien .

ich würde mich über Unterstützung am Sonntag in Wildbad freuen


----------



## Erwin121256 (4. August 2006)

Also, mal ganz ehrlich, auch wenn ich mich jetzt ebensfalls als Sonntagsfahrer oute, was mir ziemlich schnuppe ist, ich habe nunmal auch nur Sonntags Zeit, mich für ein paar Stunden von meiner Familie zu lösen und mich auf's Radel zu schwingen. Am liebsten fahre ich auf dem Taubertal Radweg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. August 2006)

Erwin121256 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, mal ganz ehrlich, auch wenn ich mich jetzt ebensfalls als Sonntagsfahrer oute, was mir ziemlich schnuppe ist, ich habe nunmal auch nur Sonntags Zeit, mich für ein paar Stunden von meiner Familie zu lösen und mich auf's Radel zu schwingen. Am liebsten fahre ich auf dem Taubertal Radweg


 
Passt schon


----------



## Boombe (4. August 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @de reu
> Wenn mein Demo am WE wieder geht und das Wetter ok ist. geh ich ehr *bergaub* fahren...


lol, damit haste dir auch alle optionen offen gehalten


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. August 2006)

BobZombie schrieb:
			
		

> lol, damit haste dir auch alle optionen offen gehalten



Gut erkannt 

Wenn Du Lust hast, können wir am Dienstag ja mal ne Runde fahren gehen.

@rest
Bin morgen beim Brumbrum. So ab 13 Uhr.


----------



## de_reu (5. August 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @de reu
> ... ehr unter der Woche ab 17:30 Uhr. Am WE ist eh zuviel los, ...
> Wo willste denn eigentlich fahren?




ersteres ist für mich halt nen bischen früh, aber ich verfolg das hier mal..
Zweites ist völlig richtig!
3. Stelle oder Vaihingen(Uni) 

CU De


----------



## Koeni (6. August 2006)

@Floater
Dein Posteingang is voll


----------



## Floater (7. August 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @Floater
> Dein Posteingang is voll



jetzt isser wieder leer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris2506 (7. August 2006)

Hallo ihr Sonntagsfahrer,

ich bin nun ein Neuer.. Und suche ein paar Leute die ne Runde fahren wollen......... Zur Info ich bin kein Hardcorefahrer also möglichst meide ich Steigung, aber klar fahre ich gerne den berg hoch und donnere ihn wieder runter. ich suche einfach strecken die wirklich zu mir passen...... Ume ine Antwort würde ich mich freuen..


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. August 2006)

@chris
HAst Glück , wollte gerade sagen(schreiben), dass ich am Mittwoch wieder fahre. Wird die übliche unter der Woche Runde. Steigungen meiden hier alle  Allerdings lassen sich ein paar nicht vermeiden. Runde ist folgendermaßen
Unitrail, Botnang, Bergheim, Krumbach und noch nen Trail  DAnn zurück zur UNi. Sind  ca. 20-25km. Gemütlich  versteht sich 
Wenn Du LUst hast und es bei Dir zeitlich passt, sei 17:15 am Parabolspiegel bei der Fh Medien an der Uni Stuttgart/VAihingen. 
Ich wohne da direkt gegenüber. Wenn Du nen Routenplaner nimmst, Nobelstr. 13B; 70569 Stuttgart.

So, ich bin jetzt fahren.

@driver
Mittwoch dabei??


----------



## driver79 (7. August 2006)

jo bin dabei, vorausgesetzt dass ich das ht wieder flott bekomme. hatte es ja zum teil zerlegt. und muß nun ja auch die hope ranbasteln.


----------



## Chris2506 (7. August 2006)

Wielange brauchen wir da ca......???  Da ich um 19:00 Uhr auf der Waldau sein möchte, aber nicht mit dem Rad sondern mit der Bahn und davor natürlich duschen. ;-) Ansonsten wäre ich dabei.....  17:15 Uhr  werde wahrscheinlich früher da sein, falls ich mich verfahre ;-)


----------



## Chris2506 (7. August 2006)

Hab mich entschieden ich werde mitfahren und die Waldau sausen lassen...........

Grüßle


----------



## de_reu (7. August 2006)

Ich werde mal versuchen das zu schaffen; ist ja auch urlaubszeit...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. August 2006)

@Driver

Gib alles 

@chris2506
War eben Unitrail, Botnang, Krumbach und den anderen fahren. 
HAb dann noch Trailsuche betrieben und bin noch im Wald umher geirrt.

Hat alles zusammen 2h gedauert. Wenn wir Bergheim fahren sollten, dauert alles ca. auch 2 Stunden und nen bischen 
Ich sag´s gleich: es sind 5 Trails und der Rest sind Zubringerstraßen
Geteert und Waldautobahn.

@ de reu
MAch das mal  


Achja, ich bin gerade ziemlich platt.


----------



## Chris2506 (7. August 2006)

@steppenwolf

2 Stunden..   Okay mit was für einen Tempo bist du gefahren......????   Werde morgen mal auch zur Uni fahren und mich dort in den Wäldern aufhalten, damit ich für Mittwoch gerüstet bin....   

Also ich sag dir gleich ich bin kein Profi, daher hoffe ich das ich nicht so schnell schlapp mache, aber mit gemäßen Tempo krieg ich das auch hin


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. August 2006)

ruhig Blut 
DAs passt schon! Wir haben ja keinen Stress


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (7. August 2006)

hab das wochenende zur abwechslung mal mit raften und canyoning verbracht   war auch mal ganz spassig 

das wetter hätte besser sein können, aber nass wird man sowieso 

bin jetzt auch wieder dabei; unter der woche und nächstes WE

mittwoch wollte ich auch fahren. 1715 ist aber völlig utopisch für mich
@steppi hörst du dein handy unterwegs. wenn ihr erst botnang und bergheim fahrt können wir uns anschliessend für den krumbachtrail noch treffen.


----------



## FXO (7. August 2006)

was ist denn jetzt eigentlich mit todtnau? 

oder geht morgen jemand fahren?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. August 2006)

@Backwoods 
hab heute sogar an Dich gedacht. War auf Deinem blauen Trail unterwegs.
Handy sollte ich hören. Musst es halt was länger klingeln lassen. Weist ja, anhalten auspacken und rangehen.

@FXO


Wir gehen Samstag 
Wenn´s net regnet


----------



## sms (7. August 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @driver
> Mittwoch dabei??


Verdammt, kann gerade diesen Mittwoch nicht.
Sonst wäre ich direkt von der tollen Arbeit hingekommen.


----------



## sms (7. August 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> War eben Unitrail, Botnang, Krumbach und den anderen fahren.
> HAb dann noch Trailsuche betrieben und bin noch im Wald umher geirrt.
> ...
> ....


Wie? du trainierst heimlich?  
War am Sonntag auch auf Trailsuche.
War sogar erfolgreich, jetzt muss ich die Dinger nur wiederfinden  und miteinander verbinden. In meinem Wald gibt es Sachen, die gibts garnicht.

Ich war dann pünktlich zu dem Megaregen draussen aus dem Wald, aber leider nicht zuhause, sondern ganz woanders  ..... ->


----------



## Boombe (7. August 2006)

wenn 17:15 am MI steht, bin ich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel R (7. August 2006)

@fxo todnau steht erst aufm plan wenns stinky wieder stinkt *G* heute hatte der radladen RUHETAG das habe ich leider auch erst bemerkt als ich vor verschlossener tür stand! aber morgen rücken die hoffentlich endlich nach langer zeit die gabel mal raus! die hat er bestimmt schon für mich eingefahren so lange wie die das teil hatten! oder die von cosmic ham mir in handarbeit ne neue gabel gefeilt!
@ simon danke für dein tipp aber wie gesagt..dann trink ich halt mal jedes WE 2 bier weniger und dann gleich ich den gewichtsunterschied  mehr als aus*GGG* nur mit dem dämpfer muss ich dir leider recht geben.... aber den kammer ja anscheinend pimpen lassen*GG* zur not rutscht halt ein DHX5.0 bei mein kleinen bruder in den koffer wenn er wieder nach germany kommt!

Aber sonst find ich das huckster schon geil*GGG* nen VP free hat ja hier schon jeder


----------



## Egika (8. August 2006)

Warst Du bei Radschlag in Vaihingen?
Die haben Montag immer zu...

Gruß,
egika


----------



## Chris2506 (8. August 2006)

@steppenwolf

Werde mich gleich auf mein Rad schwingen, wollte dich aber noch fragen ob man Bergheim auslassen kann, da ich doch auf die Waldau möchte.. Die Frag ist ob 1 Stunde euch reicht ansonsten fahre ich einfach mal wann anders... Da ich nächste Woche erstmal im Urlaub bin.....


----------



## driver79 (8. August 2006)

@steppi

kann morgen doch nicht mit. muß bis ca. 18:00 uhr arbeiten. und denk mal nicht, dass ich danach noch biken will.

euch viel spaß!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. August 2006)

Chris2506 schrieb:
			
		

> @steppenwolf
> 
> Werde mich gleich auf mein Rad schwingen, wollte dich aber noch fragen ob man Bergheim auslassen kann, da ich doch auf die Waldau möchte.. Die Frag ist ob 1 Stunde euch reicht ansonsten fahre ich einfach mal wann anders... Da ich nächste Woche erstmal im Urlaub bin.....


 
1H Stunde reicht def. nicht. Dann müsste man schon echt nen hartes Tempo anschlagen. Dann mal nach Deinem Urlaub.
Was ist eigentlich auf der Waldau???

@zombi

DAnn bis morgen


----------



## Backwoods (8. August 2006)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> @steppi
> 
> kann morgen doch nicht mit. muß bis ca. 18:00 uhr arbeiten. und denk mal nicht, dass ich danach noch biken will.
> 
> euch viel spaß!!



dann könnte ich das bike auch gleich verkaufen 

ich fahr bei brauchbarem wetter so gegen 1830 los.

vielleicht treff ich den steppi noch (vor seiner haustür ). wird knapp wenn die anderen schon um 1715 starten.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. August 2006)

@driver
Schade. Aber so isses im Arbeitsleben.
@BAckwoods
DAs mit der HAustür wird echt knapp 
Ihr müsst einfach mal 7:30 mit der Arbeit anfangen. Und nicht erst um 9:00 Uhr. DAnn würdet Ihr auch ehr nach HAuse kommen


----------



## Chris2506 (8. August 2006)

@steppenwolf  Auf der Waldau spielen die Stuttgarter Kickers morgen und ich bin halt ein Fan davon........... Naja gut dann machen wir es mal anders dann werde ichmorgen nachmittag einfach rumfahren mal sehen ob ich selber was finde. grüß Christian


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (8. August 2006)

@FXO: Bis jetzt haben DD, Stefan, Thomas und ich geplant am Samstag nach Todnau zu fahren. Wenn's aber richtig schlechtes Wetter hat werd ich wahrscheinlich net gehn.
Grüsse ra.


----------



## dangerousD (9. August 2006)

@Todtnau-Interessenten:
Stefan kommt mangels komplettem Bike nicht mit. Ich fahre definitiv rüber, Wetter egal. Und Steppi kommt mit mir mit - basta 

Habe heute im Wald mal wieder gemerkt, daß nicht alle Mountainbiker freundlich sind... insbesondere die mit rasierten Beinen, Leichbau-Fullies und engen Lycras haben es nicht mal nötig, zu grüssen... tolle Community! Naja, zum Glück gibt es ja auch noch andere Biker, die sich nicht ganz so ernst nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (9. August 2006)

@Steppi und die Uni-Fahrer.

War heute als Konkurenzveranstaltung mit Driver in meinem Wald unterwegs.
Erst bekanntes, dann neues, waren fast 2 Stunden unterwegs und sind keinen Trail zweimal gefahren.


----------



## Backwoods (9. August 2006)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @Todtnau-Interessenten:
> Stefan kommt mangels komplettem Bike nicht mit. Ich fahre definitiv rüber, Wetter egal. Und Steppi kommt mit mir mit - basta



Bock hätte ich ja schon  
aber ob ich am samstag frei bekomme 

muss da nochmal verhandeln - sonntags wär halt besser.

@sms: brauche demnächst auch mal ne führung durch deinen wald.


----------



## Scotty87 (10. August 2006)

Hi Leute  ist diese Woche noch ne Runde mit Start vom Waldfriedhof Herrenberg geplant?? 

Wäre dabei... war scho ne Weile nicht mehr aufn Trails und will nicht nur daheim rumhocken. Will ja schließlich meine letzten Sommerferien (ja einer der noch ein Jahr in der Schule rumgammelt) nicht verschwenden  -  egal, wie das Wetter ausfällt 

mfG Matze


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. August 2006)

@sms
Waren 3h unterwegs und den UNitrail 2x gefahren  
Die TAge komme ich auch mal wieder  
Gestern war aber ganz lustig bei uns.


----------



## brumbrum (10. August 2006)

Wie isses jetzt, wer geht am WE nach Todtnau ??


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. August 2006)

@Brumbrum
Ich gehe wohl ehr nicht. Von unten Nass ist ok aber von oben  
MAn ist dem ganzen ja schon recht lange im Lift ausgesetzt.
Ich denk aber an Euch


----------



## brumbrum (10. August 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Brumbrum
> Ich gehe wohl ehr nicht. Von unten Nass ist ok aber von oben
> MAn ist dem ganzen ja schon recht lange im Lift ausgesetzt.
> Ich denk aber an Euch


Sonntagsfahrer eben, hehe


----------



## mantra (10. August 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Brumbrum
> Ich gehe wohl ehr nicht. Von unten Nass ist ok aber von oben
> MAn ist dem ganzen ja schon recht lange im Lift ausgesetzt.
> Ich denk aber an Euch



Da im Moment wieder diese Stimmen laut werden, die aus absolut zuverlässiger Quelle gehört haben wollen, dass der Felix nächste Saison nicht weiter macht, würde ich mir das nochmal überlegen!


----------



## Boombe (10. August 2006)

war lustig gestern mit de_reu & mike the guide! ;-) - danke euch. nur bin ich auffer heimfahrt beinahe gestorben vor hunger... sollte nich so fahrlässig mit der verpflegung umgehen ( 1x duplo??)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. August 2006)

Da der Park übermorgen noch nicht zu macht, werde ich es wohl auch so noch 2x hin schaffen  
Und wenn es der Felix nächstes Jahr nichtmehr macht, macht es halt nen anderer  

@brumbrum


@zombi
Jetzt weist es ja. Bis zum Kessel war es ja dann doch noch nen Stück.


----------



## mantra (10. August 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn es der Felix nächstes Jahr nichtmehr macht, macht es halt nen anderer




Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr!!! Unter den gegebenen Umständen kann ich mir das aber kaum vorstellen. Immerhin hört der ja nicht auf weil er keine Lust mehr hat!


----------



## Backwoods (10. August 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe wohl ehr nicht. Von unten Nass ist ok aber von oben
> MAn ist dem ganzen ja schon recht lange im Lift ausgesetzt.
> Ich denk aber an Euch



Ich werde mich dem wohl anschliessen (müssen )
vielleicht kommt ein wochenende später der sommer wieder zurück.

@sms: falls du sonntag zeit hast, würde ich dich als guide buchen


----------



## sms (11. August 2006)

nebenbei,

zwar keine kostenlose SMS  , aber dafür kostenlos telefonieren, der arme Peter zahlt alles (http://www.peterzahlt.de).


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (11. August 2006)

Anstatt Todtnau am Samstag werden wir wohl Nachmittags im Schönbuch eine Runde drehen.
Wer ist noch dabei??
Grüsse ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. August 2006)

Hab vereiterte Mandeln. Bin out of order 

@Scotty
Häng Dich mal beim Ra mit ran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (11. August 2006)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:
			
		

> Anstatt Todtnau am Samstag werden wir wohl Nachmittags im Schönbuch eine Runde drehen.
> Wer ist noch dabei??
> Grüsse ra.



wie gesagt, sonntag wäre halt besser (da haben die geschäfte zu  ); das wetter angeblich auch.

@sms: was geht sonntag bei dir im wald

ansonsten fahr vielleicht mal ins 7 mühlental und schau da nach neuen trails. auf dem standart ab uni spiegel krieg ich sonst noch nen trailkoller


----------



## sms (11. August 2006)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @sms: was geht sonntag bei dir im wald
> 
> ansonsten fahr vielleicht mal ins 7 mühlental und schau da nach neuen trails. auf dem standart ab uni spiegel krieg ich sonst noch nen trailkoller


@Back
weis noch nicht, wenns so weiterregnet ists wohl zu nass dort.


----------



## Backwoods (13. August 2006)

Hi,

bin (muss   ) nächstes WE auf einen verwandschaftsgeburtstag nach norden und werde bei brauchbarem wetter die gelegenheit nutzen einen tag in winterberg zu verbringen.   könnte das WE auch verlängern.

wäre schön dort jemand zu treffen.


----------



## Koeni (14. August 2006)

Hi Jungs,
mich gibt's auch noch.
Ich saß schon bestimmt 6 Wochen auf keinem Zweirad mehr ausser auf ner Vespa . Massive Probleme der finanziellen art halten mich von Bikeparkbesuchen ab. War eh schon knapp bei Kasse und jetzt hatte sich dann auch noch mein pc verabschiedet...

Also, ich werd bald mal wieder locker mit strampeln anfangen, oder ich geh mit dem Rene "low budget dh" in Hohenhaslach machen.

@Steppi
Danke für das tolle Geschenk


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. August 2006)

So kann man auch mit kleinen Sachen dem Koni eine Freude machen 

@Backwoods
Bin noch Krank geschrieben und werde wohl diese Woch nix Biketechnisches tun 
MAl davon abgesehen, geh unbedingt mal nach Winterberg! Ist ein netter DH den man auch mit anderen abstechern dort gut verbinden kann.
Ich hoffe mal, dass ich es dieses JAhr auch nochmal schaffe hin zu kommen.

@all
NAchdem ich all meine Schläuche in Bmais geschrottet habe und meine geflickten zwar Ok sind aber halt net perfekt, wollte ich mal fragen, wer von Euch noch ein paar Schläuche brauchen könnte. Die Dinger kosten ja zwischen 6-8  Euro/Stck und sind somit zu teuer!
Bei Bikecomonents gibt es 25 Stck für 56 Euro. 
Wenn wir 4-5 Leute werden könnten, wäre das 
Für all die, die zu faul zum rechnen sind, das wären dann 2,24/Stck. 
Also überlegt Euch das mal und meldet Euch. 
Ich brauch halt keine 25 Stck


----------



## Koeni (14. August 2006)

Ich hab erst letzte Woche ne große Flickaktion gemacht


----------



## Scotty87 (14. August 2006)

lol... 2 würd ich nehmen - kannst ja mal den Ra fragen, bei dem hat sich einer am Samstag nähmlich verabschiedet     (kommt davon, wenn man mit so leichten Reifen ohne DH-Karkasse fährt  )

@Steppenwolf-RM: Hab mich am Samstag an die alle drangehängt und bin die Runde mitgefahren, war sehr geil !! (nur is mein Helm jetz endlich kaputt und meine Protektoren haben au ne Reparatur nötig   - achja und zum Glück hats nur mein Schaltauge und nicht mein Schaltwerk verbogen  )

...mir gehts übrigens hervorragend


----------



## Backwoods (14. August 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> So kann man auch mit kleinen Sachen dem Koni eine Freude machen
> 
> @Backwoods
> MAl davon abgesehen, geh unbedingt mal nach Winterberg! Ist ein netter DH den man auch mit anderen abstechern dort gut verbinden kann.
> Ich hoffe mal, dass ich es dieses JAhr auch nochmal schaffe hin zu kommen.



Ich war doch dieses jahr schonmal dort 
unter aktuelles war übrigens zu lesen, dass der neue fun ride fertig ist und auch das obere stück vom dh ungebaut und freigegeben ist


----------



## Boombe (14. August 2006)

hat jemand lust, die woche bissl im dreck zu wühln? oder wartet ihr auf trockne strecken?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. August 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Bin noch Krank geschrieben und werde wohl diese Woch nix Biketechnisches tun


......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (14. August 2006)

wer lust hat mit auf die eurobike zu kommen und zwar NICHT am besuchertag  bitte pn!


----------



## sms (14. August 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauch halt keine 25 Stck


Ich würde 4 Stück nehmen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. August 2006)

Geteilt wird durch die Anzahl der Leute 
4 Leute 6 Stck 
5 Leute 5 Stck

Ich sehe das führt hier zu nix. Vergesst es!
Besorg mir anderweitig welche zu einem Guten Preis.


----------



## Backwoods (14. August 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Geteilt wird durch die Anzahl der Leute
> 4 Leute 6 Stck
> 5 Leute 5 Stck
> 
> ...



Schade, wollte gerade fragen wie das mit den ventilen ist 
nicht das es zu einfach wird


----------



## ricktick (14. August 2006)

Was fÃ¼r SchlÃ¤uche sollen das sein?
Markenware oder Noname SchlÃ¤uche?
Letztere (Braxxo) kann ich zu nem wirklich guten Kurs besorgen wenn bissl was zusammenkommt.
2.10â¬ / stck. sind drin bei ner grÃ¶Ãeren Mnge.


----------



## de_reu (14. August 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> ...das wären dann 2,24/Stck.
> Also überlegt Euch das mal und meldet Euch.
> Ich brauch halt keine 25 Stck



@Steppenwolf-RM:
ich würde auch welche nehmen(2-4), Autoventil versteht sich hoffentlich?

Wie siehts bei euch am Mi. aus??

17.15 Uni?? oder ?
CU de


----------



## Boombe (14. August 2006)

ich wär auch dabei! ventil is mir wurscht, ich mags auch französisch 
edit:
@ de_reu:
wegen Mi muss ich ma schauen, wie lang ich da arbeiten muss.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. August 2006)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, wollte gerade fragen wie das mit den ventilen ist
> nicht das es zu einfach wird



 

@ricktick
Es wären Contischläuche gewesen.
Mit Autoventil  

Mir isses aber echt zu umständlich. Ich will einen, ich 2-3, ich 4 usw..


----------



## Koeni (15. August 2006)

@steppi
Dann frag doch nicht, wie sollen die Leute es dir denn sonst sagen? 

@Floater
Ich hab schon Bock, aber leider kein Geld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (15. August 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> @steppi
> Dann frag doch nicht, wie sollen die Leute es dir denn sonst sagen?
> 
> @Floater
> Ich hab schon Bock, aber leider kein Geld




wenn ihr fahrgemeinschaft bildet dürfte es nicht sooo schlimm sein...eintritt ca. 10-15 euronen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. August 2006)

@Floater
Ich werde die Zeit glaube ehr nutzen und biken gehen.
Aber danke


----------



## Koeni (15. August 2006)

Ich hab halt leider keine 15 .


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. August 2006)

Gut das wir im Juli in Les Gets waren.
So wären wir evtl. im Aúgust heim gekommen :







und so 





Man hatten wir Glück!


----------



## Backwoods (15. August 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Es wären Contischläuche gewesen.



Die gehen meiner meinung nach eh schneller kaputt als die schwalbe


----------



## boerni (15. August 2006)

hi,
ich war jetzt 2 mal im august in portes du soleil und ich muss sagen, wir hatten echt glück mit dem wetter. einmal sahen wir auch so aus und einmal sind wir gar nicht gefahren, weil es geschneit hat. aber dafür versuch ich es dieses wochenende nochmal.
gruss
björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (15. August 2006)

@sms
danke für den anruf.

muss  mal sehen was mich morgen am früh genug feierabend machen hindert 

ab 1900 2 stunden biken wird knapp. hier is es jedenfalls um 2100 schon zeimlich dunkel.

ich sollte also schon 1830 oder 1845 bei dir sein

wo genau? welche autobahnausfahrt ist die geschickteste um die uhrzeit.

lass und morgen am späten nachmittag nochmal telefonieren

bis denne


----------



## lius (17. August 2006)

weiß jemand wo ich im raum stuttgart günstig buchsen bzw. stahlachsen für einen dämpfer drehen lassen kann?

und noch ne frage: wie bekomme ich diese von beiden seiten in das dämpferauge eingepressten aluhülsen am besten raus. bei meinem alten dämpfer  ging das ganz leicht, aber bei dem neuen sitzen die unheimlich fest und ich will nichts kaputtmachen.


----------



## ricktick (17. August 2006)

Vorsichtig mit ner Wasserpumpenzange packen oder in nen Schraubstock spannen.
Nur aufpassen, dass du die Reducer nicht oval machst dabei.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. August 2006)

lius schrieb:
			
		

> weiß jemand wo ich im raum stuttgart günstig buchsen bzw. stahlachsen für einen dämpfer drehen lassen kann?
> 
> und noch ne frage: wie bekomme ich diese von beiden seiten in das dämpferauge eingepressten aluhülsen am besten raus. bei meinem alten dämpfer  ging das ganz leicht, aber bei dem neuen sitzen die unheimlich fest und ich will nichts kaputtmachen.



Keine Ahnung wo Du Dir das drehen lassen kannst. 
Brauchst halt nen Metallverarbeitendes Unternehen, die sich auch mal für so ein Kleinteil Zeit nehmen können.
Billig wird es sicher nicht. Evtl. bestellst das besser. Geht evtl. sogar schneller.


----------



## dangerousD (17. August 2006)

@lius
Steppi hat recht, wenn Du Dir die Dinger bestellst, kommst Du a) billiger und b) schneller dran! Habe im Bike-Shop 20 Euro bezahlt, für Stahlachse samt passender Alu-Spacer. Alternativ kannst Du auch selbst bestellen, z.B. über Toxoholics für FOX. Kostet aber 'ne Menge Verandgebühren, da es per UPS per Nachnahme kommt. Dann lieber über den Händler - sparst Du Dir das Porto! (bei mir waren das 11 Euro! - den Fehler macht man nur einmal  )


----------



## Kailinger (17. August 2006)

Dämpferbuchsen:

http://www.downhill-board.com/34917-daempferbuchsen.html


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. August 2006)

@Kailinger
 
Ich denke kaufen ist besser. Zumindest wenn man niemanden kennt der einem das in der Mittgaspause mal macht.


----------



## lius (18. August 2006)

Danke für die Info. Werde mir die Buchsen dann wohl irgendwo bestellen...


----------



## ricktick (18. August 2006)

Was genau brauchste denn?
Die Reducer die an der Seite eingedrückt werden?
Ich hab ein paar verschiedene hier, vielleicht haben wir Glück und es ist was passendes dabei.


----------



## lius (18. August 2006)

ricktick schrieb:
			
		

> Was genau brauchste denn?
> Die Reducer die an der Seite eingedrückt werden?
> Ich hab ein paar verschiedene hier, vielleicht haben wir Glück und es ist was passendes dabei.



Brauche durchgehende Stahlachsen (Durchmesser 1/2" bzw. 12,7 mm) mit einem Innendurchmesser 8 mm in den Längen 24 mm und 48,5 mm sowie passende Aluspacer. 
Hab mal bei Nicolai angerufen, dort bekomme ich 2 Achsen + 4 Aluspacer + 
4 Kunststoffspacer für rund 30 Euro. 
@DangerousD: Waren das 20 Euro für eine Stahlachse oder ein Paar für den kompletten Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (18. August 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Kailinger
> 
> Ich denke kaufen ist besser. Zumindest wenn man niemanden kennt der einem das in der Mittgaspause mal macht.



Vergesst das mit dem selber drehen (ausser Zigaretten), wenn ihr nicht mal sicher wisst ob das nicht doch zöllich maße sind.

Wenn das soo einfach wäre könnte jeder mal eben in China gute BilligDämpfer machen, die länger als 4 Wochen halten...


----------



## de_reu (18. August 2006)

Wie sieht das am WE aus ? will da jemand in der Umgebung fahren?
DE


----------



## sms (18. August 2006)

de_reu schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht das am WE aus ? will da jemand in der Umgebung fahren?
> DE


Genau,
ganz wichtige Frage:
Ich habe morgen noch Luft für einen wichtigen Radeltermin!!

Also, Vorschläge bitte!


----------



## de_reu (18. August 2006)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> Genau,
> ganz wichtige Frage:
> Ich habe morgen noch Luft für einen wichtigen Radeltermin!!
> 
> Also, Vorschläge bitte!



14:00 Stelle?!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. August 2006)

@sms
Ich würde bei Dir fahren morgen.
PAsst Dir das? Uhrzeit 14:00 Uhr bei Dir.

@de reu 
ist das für Dich ok?
MAcht Laune.


----------



## Boombe (18. August 2006)

hab ich wohl schon ma gefragt: wo is das (bei sms)?


----------



## de_reu (18. August 2006)

BobZombie schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich wohl schon ma gefragt: wo is das (bei sms)?



Würde ich auch gerne wissen; zumindest wo genau? 
Cool wäre sonst auch ne Haltestelle; is ja oben!

De


----------



## Floater (19. August 2006)

lius schrieb:
			
		

> Brauche durchgehende Stahlachsen (Durchmesser 1/2" bzw. 12,7 mm) mit einem Innendurchmesser 8 mm in den Längen 24 mm und 48,5 mm sowie passende Aluspacer.
> Hab mal bei Nicolai angerufen, dort bekomme ich 2 Achsen + 4 Aluspacer +
> 4 Kunststoffspacer für rund 30 Euro.
> @DangerousD: Waren das 20 Euro für eine Stahlachse oder ein Paar für den kompletten Dämpfer?




könnte mir nur vorstellen das der joker in cannstatt das kann, aber ob das billiger kommt???


----------



## sms (19. August 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @sms
> Ich würde bei Dir fahren morgen.
> PAsst Dir das? Uhrzeit 14:00 Uhr bei Dir.
> 
> ...


Jo,
also heute Samstag 14:00Uhr bei mir!
Is gebongt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (19. August 2006)

@ heute fahrer

treffpunkt haltestelle: heumaden!!!! um ca. 13:45 

werd dort warten!!!

@ sms / Steppenwolf-RM

werd dann direkt in den wald fahren. treffen oben an der straße bei der hütte? oder ich meld mich dann per telefon.


----------



## Backwoods (20. August 2006)

schöne grüssse aus dem hessen ländle.

hab gestern die gelegenheit genutzt und war einen tag in winterberg 

das wetter hat gehalten bis 1730 mal von dem einen oder anderen äusserts kurzen schauer abgesehen. dann musste der lift leider wegen gewitter vorzeitig abgeschlatet werden.

um kurz vor 1800 hätte man die strecke dann besser mit dem kajak bewältigen können 

war trotzdem ein geiler tag


----------



## Floater (22. August 2006)

letzter aufruf eurobike, bestelle morgen die karten...(vorverkauf 12 statt 19 öre)


----------



## Onkel R (23. August 2006)

hätte bock muss mich ja umschauen und geld loswerden..  fährt jemand mit?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. August 2006)

@Floater

Nochmal Danke der NAchfrage aber ich komm nicht.
Hab nen Bike und Teile sin auch dran  

Anders wie der Onkel will ich kein Geld loswerden.


----------



## verbrannter (23. August 2006)

servus ihr,
wolt mal fragen wann ihr wieder ein ruendchen fahrt und in wie weit ich dann bei diesem dabei sein koennte. ich selbst wohn in Sindelfingen, was backwoods ja auch anscheinend tut, vielleicht ergibt sich da ja mal was...wuerd mich freun neue wege kennen zu lernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. August 2006)

HAbt Ihr Euch mal die Wettervorhersage angeschaut. Sieht auch nicht aus als ob es die nächste Woche besser wird  
Was für´n Schei$ Jahr  

@verbrannter & Rest
Werde heute ab 17:15 wieder am Spiegel losmachen. FAlls also wer Bock hat.
Verbrannter, dass ist am der FH Medien an der UNI Stuttgart in VAihingen.
Adresse ist die Nobelstr. 13b.


----------



## de_reu (23. August 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Werde heute ab 17:15 wieder am Spiegel losmachen.




Bin dabei !!


----------



## Koeni (23. August 2006)

Hossa,
Der High Roller DH in 2,5 und 60a kostet bei hibike gerade 22,90â¬! Hab zwar keine Kohle, weil ich auch noch nen Lenker kaufen musste, aber da Ã¼berleg ich doch glatt nochmal. Falls wir uns zusammen tun kÃ¶nnten zum Versandkosten sparen, wÃ¼rde ich wahrscheinlich schon einen nehmen.Wie siehts aus?


*******ndreck, das is der Single Ply. Also sorry, aber der pig dh kostet da nur 19,90â¬


----------



## Kailinger (23. August 2006)

Am WE jemand in Wildbad? Hab keine Lust alleine zu fahren...


----------



## Backwoods (23. August 2006)

verbrannter schrieb:
			
		

> servus ihr,
> ich selbst wohn in Sindelfingen, was backwoods ja auch anscheinend tut, vielleicht ergibt sich da ja mal was...wuerd mich freun neue wege kennen zu lernen



Jo, stimmt! 

wir sollten mal per on/mail adressen und tel. nr. austauschen.

ich werd nicht vor freitag fahren können.
aber dann, jedenfalls wenns wetter einigermassen taugt.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. August 2006)

@KAilinger

Plane, vorerst, nach Todtnau zu gehen.
War erst einmal dieses JAhr in WB. Bei Regen muss das vorerst nicht unbedingt sein. Wird sich wohl Freitag entscheiden, wo es hingehen wird.

@de_reu
NA das hat ja gut geklappt. Da sich keiner gemeldet hat, bis 17:45, bin ich da schon los. 
Beim nächsten mal klappt das


----------



## agro (23. August 2006)

servus jung`s,
hat von euch einer nen plan wo ich möglichst schnell ein race face hollowtech II innenlager(diabolus dh) herbekomme...?

gruß


----------



## Koeni (23. August 2006)

wenn ich irgendwie das geld zusammen bekomm, dann komm ich mit nach todtnau


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. August 2006)

agro schrieb:
			
		

> servus jung`s,
> hat von euch einer nen plan wo ich möglichst schnell ein race face hollowtech II innenlager(diabolus dh) herbekomme...?
> 
> gruß



Radsport Kimmerle in Gärtringen.
Der hat evtl. sogar das da was Du willst. Ansonsten bestellt er es von heute auf morgen!
So ist das bei RAce FAce FAnatikern 

http://www.radsportkimmerle.de/

SAg mal nen schönen Gruß vom Mike.


----------



## Onkel R (23. August 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @Floater
> 
> Nochmal Danke der NAchfrage aber ich komm nicht.
> Hab nen Bike und Teile sin auch dran
> ...




Hab mein geld schon verpulvert*GGG* bin mal gespannt wie sich mein neues CC rad mit gaaaanz viel federweg fährt*GGG*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. August 2006)

Onkel R schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mein geld schon verpulvert*GGG* bin mal gespannt wie sich mein neues CC rad mit gaaaanz viel federweg fährt*GGG*



DAnn mach mal nen Bild rein!


----------



## verbrannter (24. August 2006)

mist hab heut auch mit dem de_reu am spiegel gesatnden, war ganz ueberrascht von der schnellen antowrt auf meine anfrage und hab erst kurz vorher gesehen, dass du heut fahren willst, dann musst ich  auch schon gleich los...naja beim naechsten mal dann  

wie is des denn mit bikepark bei euch...wie kommt ihr hin?


----------



## agro (24. August 2006)

So ist das bei RAce FAce FAnatikern 

ach was, die dinger haben lediglich mehr gewindegänge wie die shimano teile und wenn man wie ich die kettenführung mit dem innenlager befestigt ist des ellementar .

herzlichen dank erstmal, sobald die jungs im laden sind stress ich sie mal


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. August 2006)

agro schrieb:
			
		

> So ist das bei RAce FAce FAnatikern
> 
> ach was, die dinger haben lediglich mehr gewindegänge wie die shimano teile und wenn man wie ich die kettenführung mit dem innenlager befestigt ist des ellementar .
> 
> herzlichen dank erstmal, sobald die jungs im laden sind stress ich sie mal


 
Ich meinte das anders  

Frank vertreibt auch Rocky´s und bekommt auch schonschonmal aufgebaute Bikes zugeschickt. Von denen wird alles demontiert und durch Sram und Race FAce ersetzt. Bikes die aufgebaut werden, werden nur mit Race FAce und Sram aufgebaut. Das meinte ich.


----------



## de_reu (24. August 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @de_reu
> NA das hat ja gut geklappt. Da sich keiner gemeldet hat, bis 17:45, bin ich da schon los.
> Beim nächsten mal klappt das



Wie gesagt is immer knapp, und vonner Arbeit aus kann ich nicht zugreifen...
Habe mich übrigens schon 16:49 gemeldet ;-)
Hab offenbar unterschätzt wie weit dein Weg ist....

so what,  so long 
de


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. August 2006)

de_reu schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt is immer knapp, und vonner Arbeit aus kann ich nicht zugreifen...
> Habe mich übrigens schon 16:49 gemeldet ;-)
> Hab offenbar unterschätzt wie weit dein Weg ist....
> 
> ...


 
Ich meinte 16:45  
Was 4 min. ausmachen können


----------



## sms (24. August 2006)

agro schrieb:
			
		

> servus jung`s,
> hat von euch einer nen plan wo ich möglichst schnell ein race face hollowtech II innenlager(diabolus dh) herbekomme...?
> 
> gruß


Frage mal Frank

edit
Uppssss, da war ich wohl nicht der Erste...


----------



## sms (24. August 2006)

Mein Arzt sagt, ich soll mich nicht auf*regen*.......
regen,..... Regen,....  REGEN,....... RRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEGEN,.......    Aaaaaaargh......., 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ,......

ich hassse dieses Wetter ..... ->


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. August 2006)

Keine Ahnung wie es dazu kommen konnte, aber Koni und ich fahren am Samstag, wohl im Regen, nach Todtnau.
Wäre geil wenn nochwer mitkommen würde 

SMS, wie sieht es aus? Wenn Du unterwegs bist, brauchst Dich nichtmehr aufregen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (24. August 2006)

ALARM!!!

check this


----------



## FXO (24. August 2006)

Dann nehmt ihr aber besser gleich noch ein paar von denen mit:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Neu-Shimano-XT-H...ryZ85106QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

...da ist ein freier Frühling gleich mit dabei


----------



## Chris2506 (24. August 2006)

Hallöchen zusammen,

ich bin wieder da aus meinem Urlaub (Wien). War cool bombastisches Wetter und hab mich natürlich auch dort mal umgeschaut wie es da so abgeht in der Biker-Szene.... Die haben voll den coolen neuen Bike-Park aufgemacht, war leider nicht mit meinem Rad dort aber nächstes Mal werde ich es mitnehmen........

Zum Thema wo liegt den genau Todtnau???  Und wie fahrt Ihr dahin?? Fragen über Fragen

Grüßle Chris


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. August 2006)

Todtnau ist 150 oder 170km von hier.
Mit dem Auto  über die Autobahn und Landstraße.
Dauert knapp 2h.


----------



## Chris2506 (24. August 2006)

Fahrt Ihr da immer mit dem Auto hin oder wie macht ihr des???

Hab mir die Homepage gerade angeschaut sie ja nicht schlecht aus....

Grüßle CHris


----------



## agro (24. August 2006)

alles bestens, geiler laden netter typ....
danke für den tipp !

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (24. August 2006)

@chris
ja, wir fahrn da mit dem auto hin. ist gant grob in der nähe von freiburg


----------



## Onkel R (25. August 2006)

FXO schrieb:
			
		

> Dann nehmt ihr aber besser gleich noch ein paar von denen mit:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Neu-Shimano-XT-H...ryZ85106QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...da ist ein freier Frühling gleich mit dabei


    davon hätte ich gern auch was aber ohne bremsbeläge  

hey das hat der felix fein gemacht! also der todnaufelix!


----------



## de_reu (25. August 2006)

an die, die nich nach Todtnau fahren..:
Hat jemand Bock am WE nen bischen Trails zu fahren (Uni oder so?)

De


----------



## driver79 (25. August 2006)

morgen 14:00 uhr am spiegel? aber bitte ne gemütliche runde!!!


----------



## verbrannter (25. August 2006)

wo wuerde es denn so in etwa hingehen...is sonst recht anstregend erstmal von sindelfingen zur uni zu kommen


----------



## de_reu (26. August 2006)

driver79 schrieb:
			
		

> morgen 14:00 uhr am spiegel? aber bitte ne gemütliche runde!!!



is o.K. bis denne.

de


----------



## Koeni (26. August 2006)

So, zurück aus Todtnau. Wetter war gut und Bilder gibts auch welche. Is jetzt halt ne Maik-(oder Freak-)show .

los gehts(sind n bissi groß, F11 schafft Abhilfe)

Erstma gehts hoch





Roadgap haben wir beide geklärt, ist wie erwartet easy, nur die Anfahrt...





Die Rinne(keine Ahnung, ob die nen Namen hat)





Wiesensprung





in 75% der Fälle spring ich souverän über die Anakonda, beim Rest siehts dann so aus





und hier noch der fleißige Phillip





Die Bilder sind irgendwie kacke diesmal, aber der Tag war trotzdem geil


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. August 2006)

@Koni
find die Bilder schön 

MAn sieht sogar meine Orangenen HAndschuhe 

@rest
Das GAp ist echt easy und 10x ungefählicher als die blöde Umfahrung


----------



## sms (26. August 2006)

Wenn's Wetter heute Nacht hält,
bin ich morgen dort:





Ich werde den ganzen Tag fahren was das Zeug hält, bis ich total am Boden liege:




 

Jemand mit dabei?


----------



## mantra (27. August 2006)

Lob und Anerkennung an die Roadgapcrew!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. August 2006)

@sms
Ich hoffe mal, dass Du nicht so ausehen wirst 
Viel Spaß. Heute ist Frauentag


----------



## Koeni (27. August 2006)

Oh Simon,
du postest ja viel Müll, aber ohne dich wärs manchmal dann doch zu langweilig . Bist du echt den ganzen Tag da?


----------



## sms (27. August 2006)

So liebe Kinder, Muttersöhnchen, Kerle unterm Nudelholz und schön Wetterfahrer,

meine Sachen sind gepackt, der Kaffee ist gekocht, 

ich fahre jetzt los.


----------



## de_reu (27. August 2006)

too late, Rudi


----------



## Chris2506 (28. August 2006)

Eine Frage hat jemand Interesse am Mittwoch ne Runde zu fahren, vor meinen Urlaub musste ich leider diesen Mittwoch-Treff absagen, nun hätte ich Lust am Mittwoch ein bisschen Uni-Trail usw. kennenzulernen. 

Also an die Leute die immer die Strecke immer fahren habt ihr Lust meldet euch damit wir uns treffen können und ich euch mal kennenlernen kann.

Grüßle


----------



## dangerousD (28. August 2006)

MAHLZEIT!

Jaaa, es gibt mich noch. Komme nur nicht mehr so oft dazu, ins Forum zu schauen... der ein oder andere hat schon mitbekommen, daß ich mich inzwischen meist per Mail verabrede  Nun hat mich aber der Holk gebeten, noch mal Werbung für kommenden Samstag bzw. den Besuch in Todtnau an eben jenem Samstag zu machen. Prinzipiell fahre ich auch bei Nässe hin, sofern es nicht Hunde und Katzen vom Himmel haut... muß dieses Jahr noch meine Punkte abfahren und habe die Befürchtung, daß es ansonsten nix mehr wird. Holk wollte auch mit, Mike und Stieven sind ebenfalls dabei. Vorerst - wir warten mal das Wetter ab. 
Da Mike und Koni ja nun das Roadgap geklärt haben, muß ich da wohl auch drüber... schei§§ Gruppenzwang  Aber Mike, zumindest habe ich Dir den 4m-Drop in Chatel und die Hütte in Les Gets voraus  Kleiner Insider-Gag...

Apropos Les Gets: meine Zugstufe hatte es doch zerlegt... wahrscheinlich an dem Drop, den Brandon Fairclough (schreibt man den so?!?!  ) so locker genommen hat. Na ja, da müssen wir wohl doch noch etwas üben 

Nochmal Les Gets: habe die CD mit den Bildern schon am Start, einige sind bereits in meiner Galerie. Handschuhe in Leuchtfarben rulen!!!  
Wer also die Pics haben möchte, soll sich melden. Sind leider nicht so viele Action-Pics dabei, dafür aber etliche von Comic-Matze, dem Koch 

Nu' is' aber erstmal Schluß - wie gesagt, wer mit nach Todtnau will am Samstag soll sich melden!

Grüße  

der D


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. August 2006)

@DD
4m  Hättest wohl gerne.

Hast Ihn trotzdem vorraus.
Zur GAbel:
Dann war das aber echt nen GAbeljahr 
4Stck. 

Ach ja, ich hätte gerne ne CD.


----------



## sms (28. August 2006)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> ... die Hütte in Les Gets voraus  *Kleiner* ...


Ich bin nicht klein  ...... Meld!


----------



## dangerousD (28. August 2006)

Ach ja, da fällt mir noch was ein: ich wollte dieses Jahr eigentlich noch einen längeren *ROADTRIP* machen. Leider habe ich nun doch nicht soooo viel Zeit, aber den Trip mache ich trotzdem.

Folgender Plan: vom 26.09. bis 01.10. wäre ich unterwegs, und zwar geht es zuerst zum Jörg ins Allgäu - schöne Touren-Trails checken, den Niratz-Park besuchen und natürlich nach Hindelang gehen. Und danach werde ich B-Mais einen Besuch abstatten. Wahrscheinlich von Freitag, 29.09 bis Sonntag, 01.10. Da ich mich nicht entscheiden kann, werden wohl alle drei Bikes mitkommen  Hätte aber trotzdem noch Platz für einen Mitfahrer plus Bike. Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (28. August 2006)

@sms
Samstag dabei? Cool...

@steppi
Wenn Du mir nicht glaubst, frag' Björn - der ist schließlich kopfüber da runter  Nächstes Jahr schauen wir uns das Ding noch mal an!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. August 2006)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @steppi
> Wenn Du mir nicht glaubst, frag' Björn - der ist schließlich kopfüber da runter  Nächstes Jahr schauen wir uns das Ding noch mal an!



Denk an meine Worte. Ich nehm auch nen Zollstock mit. Versprochen!


----------



## sms (28. August 2006)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @sms
> Samstag dabei? Cool...


Ja, so war das gedacht.

Kannst du mir dann für Samstag eine CD vorbereiten und mitbringen?

EDIT:
Ach ja, zwecks Spritkostenreduktion gern jemanden mitnehmen.
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Koeni (28. August 2006)

Samstag is bei mir leider nicht drin. wenn, dann sonntag


----------



## zerg10 (29. August 2006)

So, melde mich aus dem Urlaub zurück. Mojo geht heute zum Feintuning raus, damit ich das Ding vor BMais einbauen kann. Ansonsten muss mir halt der Simon wieder seine rechte Seite leihen  

Zum Termin: Sorry Mike, September geht bei mir nicht, dafür hätte ich allerdings die ersten beiden Oktoberwochenenden anzubieten...


----------



## Koeni (29. August 2006)

Hey Ihr Doofies,
lasst uns doch am Sonntag fahren. Bidde bidde 

Ich will auch mal wieder mit Euch lustigen Gesellen ein bischen Downhill fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (29. August 2006)

Ich höre hier immmer Samstach....
Wer hat denn Bock morgen zu fahren??
Uni oder so??

De


----------



## zerg10 (29. August 2006)

de_reu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich höre hier immmer Samstach....
> Wer hat denn Bock morgen zu fahren??
> Uni oder so??
> 
> De



Also ich weiss nicht, wie das Wetter bei Dir war, aber hier war's zum :kotz: Und morgen soll's auch wieder so sein...

@Rest
Keiner Bock auf BMais an den ersten beiden Oktober-Wochenenden ? Billiger Vorwand wäre natürlich die Suche nach Simons Jacke


----------



## Backwoods (29. August 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Termin: Sorry Mike, September geht bei mir nicht, dafür hätte ich allerdings die ersten beiden Oktoberwochenenden anzubieten...



ich komme erst am 6.10. aus dem urlaub zurück und muss dann am 7. und auch am 14. volleyballern.

geht ihr nur sa so oder nehmt ihr den mo oder vielleicht auch di noch mit? dann würd es sich für mich rentieren nachzukommen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. August 2006)

@zerg
Wenn sich im Sept. nix ergibt, komme ich im Okt. mit.
KAnn wohl nur am 2. WE. NAja, es geht halt selbst bei mir nicht immer.


@de reu

Gehe morgen evtl. fahren. MAch mich dabei aber nicht fertig. Sonst geht im Schönbuch nix mehr 
Entscheide das aber erst morgen NAchmittag je nach Wetterlage.
Hast ja meine Nummer. 

@chris 2506
Wenn morgen gefahren wird, dann ab 17:15 hier am Spiegel. 
Ich melde mich aber wie oben gesagt erst gegen NAchmittag. Denke so 15 Uhr.
Wenn das bei Dir zu kurzfristig ist, dann ein ander mal wenn das mit dem Wetter besser wird.


----------



## sms (30. August 2006)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> ... der ein oder andere hat schon mitbekommen, daß ich mich inzwischen meist per Mail verabrede ....





			
				Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> ....Sonst geht im Schönbuch nix mehr ....


Hmmm, würde mal gern an einem Wochenende mit auf den Mailverteiler drauf  
Ich war schon ewig nicht mehr mit dem Holk im Schönbuch unterwegs.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. August 2006)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm, würde mal gern an einem Wochenende mit auf den Mailverteiler drauf
> Ich war schon ewig nicht mehr mit dem Holk im Schönbuch unterwegs.


 
Morgen 17:30 bei Dirk. DAs ist Nähe Herrenberg. Eine Adresse hab ich nicht. Weis ja wo er wohnt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. August 2006)

Hi,
hier ist das Wetter geil!
KAnn aber nicht biken gehen. Termine Termine Termine.


----------



## Koeni (30. August 2006)

Wie siehts jetzt aus mit Todtnau. Ihr lasst mich im Stich, richtig? 

Und nächstes Wochenende, darf ich da dann mit


----------



## dangerousD (30. August 2006)

@koni
Immer diese Nervensägen!  Wenn Du mitkommst, fahre ich nächstes WE - also dann Samstag den 09.09. - auch noch mal nach Todtnau! Dann können wir endlich den lang ersehnten gemeinsamen Ausritt machen...  Was hältst Du davon? Wie Du im Übrigen siehst, habe ich manchmal doch noch Zeit für's Forum...

@sms
Sorry, hatte Dich nicht im Verteiler, da wir hier unter der Woche fahren. Da ist für Dich die Anreise wahrscheinlich länger als der eigentliche Ausflug   Wochenends können wir aber gern mal einen gemeinsamen Ausflug hier machen... Können wir dann ja am Samstag bequatschen. 
Thema Mitfahrgelegenheit: Holk würde mit seinem Sharan fahren. Da passen auch zweieinhalb Mann  und drei Bikes rein! Müßtest halt nur beim Holk vorbei fahren, liegt aber auf dem Weg nach Herrenberg - wo Ihr dann mich abholt. Sollte Holk wider Erwarten doch nicht mitkönnen, kannst Du auch direkt zu mir nach Herrenberg kommen und wir nutzen meinen Diesel trinkenden Lastesel... klärt sich Freitag abend!


----------



## sms (30. August 2006)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @sms
> Sorry, hatte Dich nicht im Verteiler, da wir hier unter der Woche fahren. Da ist für Dich die Anreise wahrscheinlich länger als der eigentliche Ausflug   Wochenends können wir aber gern mal einen gemeinsamen Ausflug hier machen... Können wir dann ja am Samstag bequatschen.
> Thema Mitfahrgelegenheit: Holk würde mit seinem Sharan fahren. Da passen auch zweieinhalb Mann  und drei Bikes rein! Müßtest halt nur beim Holk vorbei fahren, liegt aber auf dem Weg nach Herrenberg - wo Ihr dann mich abholt. Sollte Holk wider Erwarten doch nicht mitkönnen, kannst Du auch direkt zu mir nach Herrenberg kommen und wir nutzen meinen Diesel trinkenden Lastesel... klärt sich Freitag abend!


DD, wenn ich das früh genug weis, kann ich versuchen es einzuplanen, indirekt liegt es ja auf meinem Heimweg... (also noch).
Ich werde mich dann Freitag mit Holk kurzschließen.

...zweieinhalb Mann  ->


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (30. August 2006)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @koni
> Immer diese Nervensägen!  Wenn Du mitkommst, fahre ich nächstes WE - also dann Samstag den 09.09. - auch noch mal nach Todtnau! Dann können wir endlich den lang ersehnten gemeinsamen Ausritt machen...  Was hältst Du davon? Wie Du im Übrigen siehst, habe ich manchmal doch noch Zeit für's Forum...



Ja gud ähh. Ich denke, dass das klappen könnte. Dann bleib ich dieses Wochenende halt daheim und spiele mit meinem Pullermann


----------



## dangerousD (30. August 2006)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> ...zweieinhalb Mann ->


 
Hast Du das etwa auf Dich bezogen?   Hmmm... kleine Männer und ihr Ego    Das besprechen wir am Samstag bei einem


----------



## dangerousD (30. August 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Ja gud ähh. Ich denke, dass das klappen könnte. Dann bleib ich dieses Wochenende halt daheim und spiele mit meinem Pullermann


 
Aber beschwer' Dich dann nicht über Schwielen an den Fingerspitzen!


----------



## brumbrum (30. August 2006)

Wir sin morgen im Eichhörnchenparadies und am Samstag in Todtnau.
Mike biste noch am Start ??
Greetz


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. August 2006)

brumbrum schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sin morgen im Eichhörnchenparadies und am Samstag in Todtnau.
> Mike biste noch am Start ??
> Greetz


 
Sischer dat  
WAnn biste SAmstag da? Bin mit Koni 7:30 bei mir los. WAr sehr angenhem dieses Uhrzeit  
SAch ma was.


----------



## brumbrum (31. August 2006)

Hmm, so gegen 10:30 Uhr.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. August 2006)




----------



## verbrannter (31. August 2006)

was is denn das eichhörnchenparadies so in etwa und vor allem wo? hört sich irgendwie "nett" an  

@Backwoods  wann sind denn so in etwa die zeiten, wenn du radeln gehst? is in gesellschaft irgendwie spannender als allein durch sifi zu pillern


----------



## mantra (31. August 2006)

Nette Avatar-Nick-Kombination um auch mal was sinnvolles zu sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (31. August 2006)

Weil meine BMX-Bahn wegen neuer Belagarbeiten z.Zt. gesperrt ist, gehe ich morgen mit dem SMS in sein Hangwäldchen. Gefahren wird bis wir nix mehr sehen und/oder platt sind.
Treffen uns so gegen 18:00. Wer mit will, soll posten, damit wir einen Treffpunkt ausmachen können. Is' bei Ostfildern-Heumaden ...


----------



## sms (31. August 2006)

Mahlzeit,

ich treffe mich morgen (Zielzeit ab 18:00) mit Opa Zerg10 bei mir.

Dann gehts ab in meinen Wald.
-> Visitors welcome <-


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. August 2006)

@verbrannter
Sorry, aber da gibt es klare Regeln. 
So einfach bekommt niemand diesen Ort gesagt.
Komm mit zu ner Tour und der Rest wird sich dann ggf. ergeben.
Klingt hart aber nur so kann man das überleben sichern.

@zerg & sms
Kann morgen nicht.
Heute übrigens recht nett. HAt def. mehr Höhenmeter. Bin leicht ausser Puste


----------



## Backwoods (1. September 2006)

verbrannter schrieb:
			
		

> was is denn das eichhörnchenparadies so in etwa und vor allem wo? hört sich irgendwie "nett" an
> 
> @Backwoods  wann sind denn so in etwa die zeiten, wenn du radeln gehst? is in gesellschaft irgendwie spannender als allein durch sifi zu pillern



Hi,

werde heute abend ncoh ne runde biken. leider ist ja um 2000 im wald dunkel

muss unbedingt mal deine pn beantworten damit du meine nr. hast.

ich sehe zu dass ich vor 1800 loskomme, bin aber ncoh im geschäft und muss noch kurz was einkaufen. 

entwerder die übliche runde richtung krumbachtal, uni, solitude oder mal ins 7 Mühlental. kenne mciht da allerdings fast null aus und muss erst die trails suchen. vielleihct nehm ich auch licht mit. mein akku lag aber den ganzen "sommer" rum, keine ahnung was der ncoh bringt jetzt.


----------



## de_reu (1. September 2006)

An die anderen "Zurückgebliebenen":
morgen einer Bock auf Fahren? so 14:00 etc?


----------



## zerg10 (2. September 2006)

de_reu schrieb:
			
		

> An die anderen "Zurückgebliebenen":
> morgen einer Bock auf Fahren? so 14:00 etc?



Ja, ich. Bin allerdings auf der Bahn in Kemnat, nachdem uns gestern die 20Zöller gezeigt haben, was wir für Luschen sind ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boombe (2. September 2006)

ich hatte einklich vor, heut irgendwann noch ma ne runde zu fahren- bin nur im moment null fit. wo wolltest denn hin, delfi?


----------



## verbrannter (2. September 2006)

irgendwie hatte ich mir schon fast gedacht, dass das eichhörnchenparadies ein geheimer spot is...  
naaj von dem her is es mal sicher besser den nur an leute weiterzugeben, die man besser kennt.
Vielleicht klappts ja demnächst mal, dass ich mit euch mitkomm...auf jedenfall war ich gestern mit dem backwoods ein ruendchen im wald und das war doch eigentlich echt nett


----------



## de_reu (3. September 2006)

BobZombie schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte einklich vor, heut irgendwann noch ma ne runde zu fahren- bin nur im moment null fit. wo wolltest denn hin?



Ging mir ähnlich war dann doch nicht los; lass sonst mal Mi. wieder anpeilen!?
De


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. September 2006)

de_reu schrieb:
			
		

> Ging mir ähnlich war dann doch nicht los; lass sonst mal Mi. wieder anpeilen!?
> De



Mittwoch bin ich auf jeden FAll dabei.
Wetter soll ja top werden.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. September 2006)

Ach ja, ich muss glaube amDemo was tauschen


----------



## brumbrum (4. September 2006)

Ach ja -- Gehirnerschütterung, Schleudertrauma, Rippenprellung, Hüftprellung, 10-te Rippe angebrochen und Hämtome und das alles nach ca. 2min.
Mer sieht sich.
Greetz


----------



## Koeni (4. September 2006)

Na denn sag ich mal Gute Besserung


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. September 2006)

brumbrum schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja -- Gehirnerschütterung, Schleudertrauma, Rippenprellung, Hüftprellung, 10-te Rippe angebrochen und Hämtome und das alles nach ca. 2min.
> Mer sieht sich.
> Greetz


 
 

Gute Besserung dann mal.


----------



## driver79 (4. September 2006)

auch von mir gute besserung.


----------



## sms (4. September 2006)

Gute Besserung BrumBrum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (4. September 2006)

brumbrum schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja -- Gehirnerschütterung, Schleudertrauma, Rippenprellung, Hüftprellung, 10-te Rippe angebrochen und Hämtome und das alles nach ca. 2min.
> Mer sieht sich.
> Greetz




Oh oh,
dann mal gute besserung.

bei was/wo - über ein eichhörnchen gestolpert? 

das bestärkt mich darin am wochenende kurz vorm urlaub nicht nochmal in den park zu gehen. wir sind ja in hindelang auf ner hochzeit eingeladen und deswegen schon ab freitag dort. das bike las ich lieber mal daheim. ich will ja nicht noch die reisekostenrücktrittsversicherung in anspruch nehmen müssen.
werde mir die strecke aber mal anschauen und die digicam mitnehmen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. September 2006)

Gut, da sich niemand meldet, sag ich einfach mal, dass ich morgen 17:15 hier an der UNi losfahre. Evtl. kommt ja noch wer.


----------



## de_reu (5. September 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, .... Evtl. kommt ja noch wer.



Sieht besser aus als ich gestern noch dachte....
Lade heute das Auto ein; ich schick ne SMS wenn ich's nicht schaffen sollte!
bis morgen!


----------



## Koeni (5. September 2006)

Für Eichhörnsche kannst du dich nicht begeistern?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. September 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> Für Eichhörnsche kannst du dich nicht begeistern?



Muss den Speck abtrainieren 
Sorry.


----------



## dangerousD (5. September 2006)

@brumbrum
Gute Besserung, Mann! Und da wolltest Du noch fahren...  zum Glück hast Du dann ja doch noch auf uns gehört. Nächstes Mal beim ersten Lauf lieber langsamer und mit offenen Augen!  

@all
Werde trotz brumbrum's Mißgeschick am Samstag noch mal nach Todtnau durchstarten. Muß die Saison noch nutzen! Im Übrigen gibt es für 26 Euro jetzt wieder Tageskarten... wer ist Samstag dabei?! Lift fährt bis 17.45...


----------



## Koeni (5. September 2006)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @brumbrum
> Gute Besserung, Mann! Und da wolltest Du noch fahren...  zum Glück hast Du dann ja doch noch auf uns gehört. Nächstes Mal beim ersten Lauf lieber langsamer und mit offenen Augen!
> 
> @all
> Werde trotz brumbrum's Mißgeschick am Samstag noch mal nach Todtnau durchstarten. Muß die Saison noch nutzen! Im Übrigen gibt es für 26 Euro jetzt wieder Tageskarten... wer ist Samstag dabei?! Lift fährt bis 17.45...



Ich


----------



## dangerousD (5. September 2006)

@koni
Na das hoffe ich doch! Wir telefonanieren noch mal wg. der Zeiten und so... Stefan will ja evtl. auch mit, und der steppi war auch heiß. Dann hätten wir zwei Autos voll. Ansonsten gehen halt wir beide zusammen - let the good times roll!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. September 2006)

Bin auch dabei.
Mein alter SAttel is schon fast drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (5. September 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch dabei.
> Mein alter SAttel is schon fast drauf


 
Cool! Freu' mich!  Wenn das mit meinen Fingern nur auch so schnell gehen würde wie mit dem Satteltausch... schei§§ Entzündung! Brauche dringend ein paar neue Gelenke...  Naja, nur die Harten kommen in'n Garten!


----------



## Koeni (6. September 2006)

Jo, ich weiß nicht, wo der Steffan herkommt, aber ich würde sagen, ich hol den Schdebbi ab, bin ihm eh noch ne Kombi-Fahrt schuldig .
Und ich will ganz früh los, weil ich ja nicht nur fahren, sondern auch knipsen will .

Jetzt fahr ich erst mal in die Uni und schreib ne Chemie-Klausur.Pfuibäbä


----------



## brumbrum (6. September 2006)

Ich hab noch ne Punktekarte für Todtnau mit ca. 13 Abfahrten, oder so.
Wer will einfach melden, sind 2,60 pro fahrt.
was für'n scheiß Jahr


----------



## driver79 (6. September 2006)

hab auch noch ne punktekarte für todtnau mit 4 punkten. macht allerdings 3 euro!!! pro fahrt (war nur ne 20er karte).


----------



## guddn (8. September 2006)

N'abend,

nachdem ich gestern etwas Pech hatte in Wildbad (DH-Strecke 2... 20m weit bin ich immerhin gekommen) & den halben Tag als Fußgänger und Fotograf (mehr schlecht als recht) verbringen durfte, wollte ich doch mal nachhaken, was so in Stuttgart geht. Immer allein rumpacen ist langweilig, gute Spots kriegt man wenn überhaupt dann eher durch Zufall mit...

Geht so net weiter!

Fahrt ihr eigentlich auch Touren mit entspechend schönem Trailanteil, oder eher Street, Dirt, co?

Wäre interessiert, bin halt abends immer erst recht spät wieder aufm Heimweg nach dem Schaffen.

Danke vorab, guddn.

PS: mein Mitfahrer von gestern hat sich die RS Lyrik 2-Step Air rausgelassen.
Ist heute bei uns im Shop eingetroffen & sieht verdammt nett aus @2469gr!


----------



## FXO (8. September 2006)

...ist am samstag noch ein platz nach todtnau frei??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. September 2006)

@guddn
Unter der Woche fahren wir Touren.
Mittwoch´s geht eigentlich immer und ansonsten haltje nach Zeit.
KAnnst ja gerne mal mitkommen. Trails sind logischer Weise das Ziel. Lässt sich aber hier in Stuttgart nur durch rel. viel Strecke machen bewältigen.
Die Forstwege müssen also auch ran. Aber gemütlich halt.

Meld Dich einfach mal.


Ach ja, Dein Vorderrad sieht nicht gut aus! 

@FXO

HAb gestern mit SMS telefoniert. Dr will ggf. auch nach Todtnau. Frag den doch mal wie sein Zeitfenster aussieht.


----------



## brumbrum (8. September 2006)

Will denn keiner meine Todtnau Karte ???


----------



## Koeni (8. September 2006)

@brumbrum
würd sie schon nehmen, aber es ist Freitag und wir gehn morgen. Per Post reicht nicht und zu dir fahren is mir zu weit.


Ja witzig, dann werden wir ja vielleicht wieder 6Leute. Da hätt ich ordentlich was zum Knipsen: Brauch ichh auch, das neue Zeug hab ich noch nicht ganz durchschaut


----------



## brumbrum (8. September 2006)

Bin in Stgt und hab se dabei


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. September 2006)

Bei mir isses wie bei Koni.
Wohne zwar hier in VAihingen aber das letzte mal Freitag in die Stadt hat mir gereicht :kotz: 

Geh lieber nachher nen Cappu trinken mit der Freundin  



@KOni

Michel kommt evtl. auch noch.
Boa, sind wir wieder viele


----------



## Kailinger (9. September 2006)

Bin heute Nachmittag in MGzum dirten, Morgen (eher früher - ab 11?) bei den Hörnchen.

Sonst noch jemand?

Gruß, Kai


----------



## sms (9. September 2006)

Von hieraus schonmal ,



GUTE BESSERUNG MIKE


----------



## Koeni (9. September 2006)

Jo, von mir auch. 
War vorhin seine Sachen heim bringen. OP ist bzw. war heute noch. Ist wohl ein Schienbeinbruch und es kommt ne Platte rein.
Schade, der Tag war ja sonst schon geil.


----------



## Koeni (9. September 2006)




----------



## zerg10 (10. September 2006)

Den Mike hat's zerlegt ? 
So'n Mist, dann mal gute Besserung u. auf BMAis im nächsten Jahr. Meld' Dich sobald Du wieder reden kannst ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtmag (10. September 2006)

Auch von mir alles Gute und schnelle Besserung an Mike  Zumindest bist du jetzt einer der wenigen, der die Strecke mit einem Liegerad bewältigt hat 

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Boombe (10. September 2006)

ohje.. dann ma gute besserung, mike!


----------



## brumbrum (10. September 2006)

Oh Mann Mike ?? Alles Gudde auch von mir !!
Was is denn eigentlich passiert ??


----------



## dirtmag (10. September 2006)

Ihm ist bei voller Fahrt in Todtau der Lenker abgebrochen.


----------



## de_reu (10. September 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> .... OP ist bzw. war heute noch. Ist wohl ein Schienbeinbruch ...



@Mike:

Gute Besserung!!!! Lass dich nicht unterkriegen!!

De


----------



## guddn (11. September 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> @guddn
> Unter der Woche fahren wir Touren.
> Mittwoch´s geht eigentlich immer und ansonsten haltje nach Zeit.
> KAnnst ja gerne mal mitkommen. Trails sind logischer Weise das Ziel. Lässt sich aber hier in Stuttgart nur durch rel. viel Strecke machen bewältigen.
> ...



@Steppenwolf-RM

So, habe das ganze WE geschafft auf der Automechanika Frankfurt, bin jetzt wieder verfügbar.
Wäre gerne mal dabei, komme abends immer mit dem 19:00 Zug aus Vaihingen Enz vom Schaffen, mittwochs habe ich frei (einer der Vorzüge der Bike-Branche).

Wann fahrt ihr & wo könnte ich evtl. mal mit einsteigen?

Grüße aus Vaihingen, guddn.

PS: das Vorderrad hatte ich selbst eingespeicht & es ist wie Kaugummi unter mir kollabiert. Wie auch immer?! Üben, üben.

@ alle zerstörten dieser Runde: unbekannterweise gute Besserung!


----------



## Koeni (11. September 2006)

so, hier noch n paar Todtnau Bilder.
Ich bin nicht so begeistert, aber Ihr wollt sie ja sicher sehn...





















Die schärfe lässt auch schwer zu wünschen übrig, aber ich arbeite dran...


----------



## sms (11. September 2006)

guddn schrieb:
			
		

> @Steppenwolf-RM
> 
> So, habe das ganze WE geschafft auf der Automechanika Frankfurt, bin jetzt wieder verfügbar.
> Wäre gerne mal dabei, komme abends immer mit dem 19:00 Zug aus Vaihingen Enz vom Schaffen, mittwochs habe ich frei (einer der Vorzüge der Bike-Branche).
> ...


@guddn RM ist einer der zerstörten


----------



## de_reu (11. September 2006)

guddn schrieb:
			
		

> @Steppenwolf-RM
> 
> ....
> Wann fahrt ihr & wo könnte ich evtl. mal mit einsteigen?
> ...




Moinsen, anbieten würde sich dann wohl unsere Mi.-Runde....
bei mir ist das zwar immer kritsch, aber Treffpunkt ist eigentich immer 17.15 Uhr am Spiegel in Vaihingen (UNI), Wer ist noch dabei?
Clements, Chris, was ist mit euch ?

Mike, gute Besserung, noch mal!!!

de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guddn (11. September 2006)

de_reu schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen, anbieten würde sich dann wohl unsere Mi.-Runde....
> bei mir ist das zwar immer kritsch, aber Treffpunkt ist eigentich immer 17.15 Uhr am Spiegel in Vaihingen (UNI), Wer ist noch dabei?
> Clements, Chris, was ist mit euch ?
> 
> ...


N'abend,

wäre dabei wenn ich nicht nach Wildbad gehe. 
Sage bescheid wenn ich nicht kommen kann.
Spiegel ist wo genau?


----------



## zerg10 (11. September 2006)

guddn schrieb:
			
		

> N'abend,
> 
> wäre dabei wenn ich nicht nach Wildbad gehe.
> Sage bescheid wenn ich nicht kommen kann.
> Spiegel ist wo genau?



Spiegel ist der Parabolspiegel an der Uni in Vaihingen, Institut für Medienwissenschaft oder so'n Kram. S-Bahnhaltestelle Uni raus u. dann Richtung Büsnau. 
Leider liegt der Mittwochsguide gerade in Freiburg im Krankenhaus.

Und da ich deshalb am WE Zeit habe, werde ich evtl. mal wieder eine schöne lange Tour fahren. 7-Mühlental, Panzergelände, Schönaich oder so. Noch jemand Lust ?


----------



## sms (11. September 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Und da ich deshalb am WE Zeit habe, werde ich evtl. mal wieder eine schöne lange Tour fahren. 7-Mühlental, Panzergelände, Schönaich oder so. Noch jemand Lust ?


 Da lese ich jatzt mal ganz interressiert mit!


----------



## Koeni (11. September 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Institut für Medienwissenschaft oder so'n Kram.



Hochschule der Medien


----------



## de_reu (12. September 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Spiegel ist der Parabolspiegel an der Uni in Vaihingen, Institut für Medienwissenschaft oder so'n Kram. S-Bahnhaltestelle Uni raus u. dann Richtung Büsnau.
> Leider liegt der Mittwochsguide gerade in Freiburg im Krankenhaus.
> 
> Und da ich deshalb am WE Zeit habe, werde ich evtl. mal wieder eine schöne lange Tour fahren. 7-Mühlental, Panzergelände, Schönaich oder so. Noch jemand Lust ?




Danke, hätte ich nicht so beschreiben können....!

WE hätte ich auch bock, kann aber leider nur SA. !


----------



## guddn (12. September 2006)

Hallo,

Wochenende, speziell Samstag schaffe ich noch bis Mittag 

Steht morgen abend ne Tour? Improvisieren ist halt angesagt...

Jemand bock auf ne kleine Street-Session heut abend? Nix wildes...
Wäre ab zwanzig nach sieben beim Ützel-Brützel bereit... (HBF-Sportscheck).
Ich bin einfach mal da, vielleicht zeigt sich ja einer?!

Gruß guddn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (12. September 2006)

guddn schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Wochenende, speziell Samstag schaffe ich noch bis Mittag
> 
> ...



Vor 14:00Uhr fahre ich am Samstag auch nicht los. 
Streeten in Stuttgart ist doch recht öde, entweder nur Treppen hüpfen oder im Park cruisen ...


----------



## driver79 (12. September 2006)

kann am mittwoch nicht. muß/darf bis 18:00 uhr arbeiten.

am we mal schaun.


@mike

auch von mir gute besserung!!!!


----------



## guddn (12. September 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Vor 14:00Uhr fahre ich am Samstag auch nicht los.
> Streeten in Stuttgart ist doch recht öde, entweder nur Treppen hüpfen oder im Park cruisen ...


Ich bin eine einfache Seele 

Mir reicht hals schon Mäuerchen abzusurfen, Treppchen & Bänkchen zu springen...

Schaffe am WE leider auch in Vaihingen Enz & deswegen bin ich vor 15Uhr net in Stuttgart!

Gruß guddn.


----------



## Boombe (12. September 2006)

ich schau ma wegen morgen- weiss nit, wie lang ich arbeiten muss. mir stellt sich auch die frage: was tun ohne mike the guide? ich kenn kein einzigen trail mehr ...


----------



## de_reu (12. September 2006)

BobZombie schrieb:
			
		

> ich schau ma wegen morgen- weiss nit, wie lang ich arbeiten muss. mir stellt sich auch die frage: was tun ohne mike the guide? ich kenn kein einzigen trail mehr ...



Denke schon das wir die runde zusammenkriegen, bin die jetzt 3-4 mal gefahren....
Überleg dir's ... was ist denn die alternative?  Palast?

de


----------



## Boombe (12. September 2006)

palast wär auch ma ganz lustig- is auch nit so anstrengend; bier kammer auch anner tanke holen. ich meld mich morgen noch ma, wie's ausschaut. wir können auch ne kleinere runde drehen und dann anschließend noch was trinken gehen- je nachdem.
gn8


----------



## guddn (12. September 2006)

BobZombie schrieb:
			
		

> palast wär auch ma ganz lustig- is auch nit so anstrengend; bier kammer auch anner tanke holen. ich meld mich morgen noch ma, wie's ausschaut. wir können auch ne kleinere runde drehen und dann anschließend noch was trinken gehen- je nachdem.
> gn8


Hi,

gehts dann also morgen um 17:15 am Spiegel los? Ich wäre dabei.

Gruß guddn.


----------



## verbrannter (12. September 2006)

was hieße denn palast? 
wuerde nach wie vor verdammt gern mal mitfahren, is aber denkbar schwierig, da ich meist laenger als 18 uhr arbeite, aber am wochenende koennte es vielleicht klappen


----------



## de_reu (12. September 2006)

guddn schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> gehts dann also morgen um 17:15 am Spiegel los? Ich wäre dabei.
> 
> Gruß guddn.



O.K., dann sehen wir uns am Spiegel! Haupsache es kommt jobmäßig nix dazwischen.... von da kann ich nämlich nicht aufs Forum zu greifen.

de


----------



## guddn (12. September 2006)

de_reu schrieb:
			
		

> O.K., dann sehen wir uns am Spiegel! Haupsache es kommt jobmäßig nix dazwischen.... von da kann ich nämlich nicht aufs Forum zu greifen.
> 
> de


Ganz einfach:

Null Eins Sieben Neun Eins Acht Drei Acht Neun anwählen und schon weiß ich bescheid  

Falls etwas sein sollte...

Ansonsten bis morgen, guddn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guddn (12. September 2006)

guddn ät web punkt de ist die zweite Möglichkeit mich zu erreichen, aber meist erst ab 19:30 kann ich die lesen...

Dann bis morgen, guddn.


----------



## selnet (13. September 2006)

hallo leute, sorry wenn ich eure kleine unterhaltung übers crousen in mamas garten störe..
aber ich brauch unbedingt n paar eindrücke oder meinungen zum big hit expert wenn ihr damit n bischen erfahrung habt ist das n einiegermaßen taugliches radel für den einstig, oder besser; umstieg von motocross aufs bike?


----------



## Backwoods (13. September 2006)

@Steppi:
Dann auch mal gute besserung von mir!
du musst ja erstmal mehrere seiten im forum durchblättern um die ganzen genesungswünsche zu sehen  

ein paar dinge hät ich noch:
wie alt war das teil?
ich würde gerne mal die bruchstücke sehen
vieleicht kannst du auch die weiterdreh- und lösemomente aufschreiben wenn du das ding abschraubst. thx

wir sind schon in rhein main city und düsen heute mittag ab nach mexico  (ohne bike) sehen uns dann im oktober

btw: war ja am wochenende in hindelang auf hochzeit eingeladen und hab mir mal die strecke ohne bike  angeschaut so gut es ging. vielleihct kann ich nachher noch ein paar bilder posten.
kurzzusammenfassung: todtnau und winterberg find ich besser


----------



## zerg10 (13. September 2006)

@de_reu & guddn
Hätte einen Alternativvorschlag: Bin ab ca. 18:00 in Simons Wäldchen unterwegs. Diesmal mit normalen Reifen


----------



## guddn (13. September 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @de_reu & guddn
> Hätte einen Alternativvorschlag: Bin ab ca. 18:00 in Simons Wäldchen unterwegs. Diesmal mit normalen Reifen


Hi,

Simons Wäldchen??
Kommen wir da ev. vorbei?

Bis nachher?

Guddn.


----------



## zerg10 (13. September 2006)

guddn schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Simons Wäldchen??
> Kommen wir da ev. vorbei?
> ...



Ist leider eine andere Ecke von Stuttgart, nämlich Ostfildern/Heumaden. De_reu kennt die Strecken ...


----------



## guddn (13. September 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist leider eine andere Ecke von Stuttgart, nämlich Ostfildern/Heumaden. De_reu kennt die Strecken ...


Der arbeitsbedingt leider nix mitkriegt von der ganzen Sache hier...

Ja und per ÖPNV ist wegen Berufsverkehr auch net so brauschend...

Ich richts ihm trotzdem aus.

Gruß guddn.


----------



## zerg10 (13. September 2006)

Dann vielleicht beim nächsten Mal, allerdings nehmen die gelben Bahnen ab 18:00 wieder Radfahrer mit. Die Samstagsrunde sieht bei Wetter.com gerade  nach blödem Wetter aus


----------



## guddn (13. September 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann vielleicht beim nächsten Mal, allerdings nehmen die gelben Bahnen ab 18:00 wieder Radfahrer mit. Die Samstagsrunde sieht bei Wetter.com gerade  nach blödem Wetter aus



Mußt nur beim richtigen Wetterdienst schaun ->Web.de 20% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit...

Samstags siehts bei mir halt allgemein recht schlecht aus: ich schaffe in Vaihigen Enz bis 13:30, dann bin ich per Bahn 15:00 in Stuttgart & nach hause, umkleiden... Dat dauert!
Mittwochs hab ich halt frei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (13. September 2006)

guddn schrieb:
			
		

> Mußt nur beim richtigen Wetterdienst schaun ->Web.de 20% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit...
> 
> Samstags siehts bei mir halt allgemein recht schlecht aus: ich schaffe in Vaihigen Enz bis 13:30, dann bin ich per Bahn 15:00 in Stuttgart & nach hause, umkleiden... Dat dauert!
> Mittwochs hab ich halt frei...



Dann evtl. nächsten Mittwoch. Euch viel Spaß heute. Wäre fein, wenn ihr mal am Glemseck vorbeifahren könntet, da soll es ja auch einen Park geben.


----------



## guddn (13. September 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann evtl. nächsten Mittwoch. Euch viel Spaß heute. Wäre fein, wenn ihr mal am Glemseck vorbeifahren könntet, da soll es ja auch einen Park geben.


Nach dem Park schaun mr mal...

Habe gerade was nettes gesehen (Ehrensenf.de - tip):

http://cdn.specialized.com/bc/microsite/movies/

NICE!!! 

PS: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0slMHXbUUI ...krass...


----------



## sms (13. September 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @de_reu & guddn
> Hätte einen Alternativvorschlag: Bin ab ca. 18:00 in Simons Wäldchen unterwegs. Diesmal mit normalen Reifen


Du Nase,..... hättest mir auch vorher bescheid sagen können


----------



## guddn (13. September 2006)

@de-reu: Nette Runde, danke!
              Bei mir warens 56km mit Raceschnitt von 17km/h.

Schade daß du die nächste Zeit verplant bist, aber in zweieinhalb Wochen eben wieder...
Wenn du mal auf ne Citytour bock hast, melde dich kurz. War echt witzig gestern!

Gruß guddn.


----------



## guddn (13. September 2006)

@zerg10

Wo soll das genau sein in Glemseck?
Richtung Krumbachtal oder A8?

OK, zugegeben, wir haben heut unter dem Druck der hereinbrechenden Dunkelheit net wirklich gesucht...


----------



## sms (13. September 2006)

Nachtrag LES GETS:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (13. September 2006)

selnet schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leute, sorry wenn ich eure kleine unterhaltung übers crousen in mamas garten störe..
> aber ich brauch unbedingt n paar eindrücke oder meinungen zum big hit expert wenn ihr damit n bischen erfahrung habt ist das n einiegermaßen taugliches radel für den einstig, oder besser; umstieg von motocross aufs bike?



Mit nem Big Hit kannst du auf jeden Fall anfangs mal nix falsch machen


----------



## Koeni (13. September 2006)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag LES GETS:



Hör doch bitte auf in der Wunde zu bohren, ja? Das wäre sehr nett


----------



## guddn (14. September 2006)

@ sms

Hi,

habe von de_reu gehört du hättest da ne Stuttgarter Runde mit Bergauftransport per ÖPNV gebastelt?

Gruß guddn.


----------



## zerg10 (14. September 2006)

So, hier mein Plan für Samstag: Starte so gegen 14:00 in Kemnat, übers Körschtal rüber nach Plieningen, dann Fasanenhof, Echterdingen, rund ums Siebenmühlental   und wieder zurück.
Zu- und Aussteigen ist jederzeit möglich.


----------



## Blubber (14. September 2006)

so mal ne frage vpn einem blutigen anfänger: sind die strecken anspruchsvoll? ich würde auch mal gern wieder ne runde biken gehen, bin aber noch nie wirklich  strecken gefahren...
wenn die strecken nicht zu anspruchsvoll sind und man da nicht unbedingt ein highquality fully braucht würd ich gern mal mit fahren... hab allerdings keine ausrüstung zum fahren und kenn mich nicht wirklich aus... 
hab allerdings einige leute schon am marienplatz abfahren sehen und war jedesmal neidisch...


----------



## zerg10 (14. September 2006)

Blubber schrieb:
			
		

> so mal ne frage vpn einem blutigen anfänger: sind die strecken anspruchsvoll? ich würde auch mal gern wieder ne runde biken gehen, bin aber noch nie wirklich  strecken gefahren...
> wenn die strecken nicht zu anspruchsvoll sind und man da nicht unbedingt ein highquality fully braucht würd ich gern mal mit fahren... hab allerdings keine ausrüstung zum fahren und kenn mich nicht wirklich aus...
> hab allerdings einige leute schon am marienplatz abfahren sehen und war jedesmal neidisch...



Unsere normalen Runden, wie z.B. die Mittwochsrunden, kannst Du mit ganz normalem Material fahren. Oft ist für die Singletrails sogar ein Hardtail die bessere Wahl. Helm ist natürlich Pflicht u. Handschuhe sehr nützlich.

Und über die Leute, die sich am Marienplatz in voller Montur u. DH-Boliden hochshutteln lassen, um sich dann den "Degerloch-DH runter zu stürzen", kann man eigentlich nur lachen ...


----------



## Blubber (14. September 2006)

k dann sollte ich mir also mal nen helm organisieren... kann mir da jmd tips geben? wo und was?


----------



## Koeni (14. September 2006)

So, hab gerade dem Rene geholfen, sein neues Spielzeug aufzubauen. Wisst Ihr wie kacke das ist, ne Gabel auszupacken und zu verbauen, die man eigentlich selber will, sie sich aber nicht leisten kann, echt fies sowas.
Es kommen noch andere Kurbeln, ne KeFü  und Gustls dran.
Aber n geiles Bike, seht selbst:

Ich erlaube mir mal im Namen von Rene, das hier rein zu stellen


----------



## Koeni (14. September 2006)

Blubber schrieb:
			
		

> k dann sollte ich mir also mal nen helm organisieren... kann mir da jmd tips geben? wo und was?



N Helm kannst auch im BikeMax oder beim Kaiser kaufen wenns schnell gehn soll, die haben ziemlich viel da. Zumindest, als ich damals dort einen gekauft hab.


----------



## Blubber (14. September 2006)

Koeni schrieb:
			
		

> N Helm kannst auch im BikeMax oder beim Kaiser kaufen wenns schnell gehn soll, die haben ziemlich viel da. Zumindest, als ich damals dort einen gekauft hab.



gibts da irgendwelche besonderheiten oder is es sozusagen scheiss egal was für einen helm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (14. September 2006)

Es ist nicht scheiss egal. Solltest schon drauf achten, dass er ne gute Qualität(und somit auch seinen Preis)hat, zu deinem Kopfumfang passt und das er gut an den Kopf anzupassen ist. Dass die Gurte nicht stören/scheuern etc.


----------



## Boombe (14. September 2006)

wie isses einklich so zum biken im schönbuch?


----------



## dangerousD (14. September 2006)

@Schönbuch-Aspiranten
Kann Euch nur raten, mal hier rüber zu kommen und die Trails mit uns zu fahren... steppi und de_reu waren jedenfalls begeistert - und haben nur einen Teil der Wege gesehen. Allerdings braucht man schon etwas Kondition, da die Singletrails hier nicht nur bergab, sondern gern auch mal bergauf gehen  Ab Anfang Oktober stehe ich für Führungen wieder zur Verfügung, wird sich dann wohl meist auf's WE konzentrieren - es sei denn, Ihr wollt unter der Woche abends mit Licht fahren. Macht auch Laune, aber beim ersten Mal schaut man sich das Ganze besser bei Tageslicht an  

Bin dann jetzt mal im Urlaub, übernächste Woche dann beim floater in den Bergen - Hindelang, Niratz-Trails, Allgäu checken. Und ein WE B-Mais hinterher. Urlaub ist was Feines! 

Bis denne

der D


----------



## Boombe (14. September 2006)

Niratz? wo is das?


----------



## sms (14. September 2006)

guddn schrieb:
			
		

> @ sms
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


Ja,

so war das damals:


			
				sms schrieb:
			
		

> TrailsaroundStuggitown
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damals waren das ca 60 km und wir waren von 10 Uhr bis ca 18:00 Uhr unterwegs...  
Also wenn, dann müsste man das schon an einem Wochenende machen.


----------



## guddn (14. September 2006)

@ zerg10

Wo genau gehts SA los in Kemnat?
Habe mir freigenommen & hätte schon Böcke... klingt tourenlastig, also kann ich mit meinem Liteville erscheinen?! (Protektorenfrei)

@ sms

Nice! Am Stück oder eben in Teile zerlegen 
Bin auf jeden am suchen nach neuen Trails, aber ein Paar scheene gibt schon immer mal wieder hi und da. Im Augenwinkel taucht da immer mal wieder links & rechts vom Rösslesweg was auf...
Wäre also willig, Licht hätte ich auch in petto...


----------



## zerg10 (15. September 2006)

@Danger
Viel Spaß u. bis Oktober. Schönbuch, ich komme  

@guddn
Liteville und protektorenfrei sind eine gute Wahl, sind nämlich schon ein paar Höhenmeter dabei. Wird aber eine entspannte Tour im Altherrentempo, weil ich auf der Tour meine neu abgefüllte Mojo-Kartsuche testen will. 
Von wo bzw. aus welcher Richtung kommst Du denn, dann können wir einen Treffpunkt ausmachen. 
Und auf die Zusage vom SMS warte ich auch noch...


----------



## Boombe (15. September 2006)

ich wär evtl auich dabei? fährst du bei "jedem" wetter?
ich würde/ müsste aus cannstatt dann erst ma irgendwo da hoch kommen.


----------



## zerg10 (15. September 2006)

BobZombie schrieb:
			
		

> ich wär evtl auich dabei? fährst du bei "jedem" wetter?
> ich würde/ müsste aus cannstatt dann erst ma irgendwo da hoch kommen.



Mal sehen, wie's mit dem Regen aussieht. Poste aber morgen mittag nochmal. Für Dich wäre es am besten mit der S2 oder S3 nach Echterdingen zu kommen, da könnten wir Dich dann aufgabeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel R (15. September 2006)

So leute mein neues männer CC rad is fast fertig   es gibt zwar hier und da ein paar kleinigkeite die zu verbessern sind aber bis auf die sattelstütze ists schon soweit mal fahrbereit


----------



## de_reu (15. September 2006)

guddn schrieb:
			
		

> @de-reu: Nette Runde, danke!
> Bei mir warens 56km mit Raceschnitt von 17km/h.
> ... aber in zweieinhalb Wochen eben wieder...
> Wenn du mal auf ne Citytour bock hast, ...
> ...



@guddn: 
Jo, gleichfalls, melde mich wenn ich wieder da bin, morgen wird warscheinlich nix, muss noch viel vorbereiten...

@ all:
vom Prinzip war das die Mike-Runde mit kleinen Abstechern und statt Straße am Ende, sind wir den Trail nach Vaih. zurückgefahren, den wir sonst hochschieben. und dann über Birkenkopf zurück nach S.


----------



## de_reu (15. September 2006)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> Ja,
> 
> so war das damals:
> 
> ...



Wenn ihr am WE fahrt, wäre wegen des wetters Sa. besser! Siehe:

http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/uebersicht.php?id=10738&ort=STUTTGART

(So. soll regnen, morgen nicht!)

ausserdem hätte ich da vorr. Zeit 
Wie sieht's aus? morgen Stelle?


----------



## boerni (15. September 2006)

so tach,
robsen und ich sind auch wieder zu hause. besser gesagt ich bin wieder daheim robsen ist auf dem weg nach stuttgart mit einem abstecher nach todtnau.
wir waren jetzt ca. 10 tage im namen des dhs unterwegs. zuerst waren wir 2 tage in b-mais den neuen dh rocken. ist zwar ganz anders als der alte aber macht auch spass. viele sprünge und kanten. nur der untere teil (ist unverändert) war sehr ruppig und ausgefahren.
danach sind wir nach schladming zum wc. war sehr geil und sehr beeindruckend wie die leute fahren können. besonders der hill. waren dann auch noch am sonntag bei einer kleinen peat/ rennie party, haben ein wenig bier getrunken, einen reifen und zwei dt fr2350 felgen abgegriffen. das witzige ist, dass beide eigentlich noch für kenda reifen fahren aber maxxis fahren und diese dann abkleben. so einen reifen hab ich jetzt zuhaus.
am montag sind wir dann selbst gefahren. die wc strecke war sowas von im eimer, einfach unvorstellbar wie die auf so einer strecke noch richtig abgehen können. die bremswellen hatten auch bremswellen. auf jeden fall haben wir unsere scheiben schön blau gebremst. der obere teil, der nicht zur wc strecke gehört, war aber sehr geil.
dann sind wir auf nach leogang um dann morgens festzustellen, dass der park erst wieder am mittwoch auf macht. also schnell nach saalbach hinterglem, liegt sozusagen um die ecke. der park ansich hat uns nicht so gut gefallen. es gibt zwei strecken. die schwarze (schwere) ist sehr verwinkelt und hat sehr sehr viele möglichkeiten. für einen tag zu viele. die blau (leichte) strecke war dafür ziemlich cool. flowiger single trail mit zwei trickreichen kurven. aber für den preis von 24 und dann nicht einmal liftbetrieb sondern shutteln nicht so der kracher.
am mittwoch waren wir dann in leogang. für 28 voll ********. zwei hauptstrecken. ein dh, der für unsereins nicht sehr gut zu fahren war, weil er extrem verwinkelt, sehr sehr wurzlig und sehr steil ist. dann gibt es noch einen fr. ansich cool nur meiner meinung nach schlecht gebaut. die anlieger hören 1m- 2m vor ende der kurve auf und die absprünge sind viel zu kurz. dann gibt es noch einen 4x und einen dual. beide in schlechtem zustand und die versprochene permante zeitnahme hat auch nicht funktioniert. aber es gab duschen.
dann sind wir nach scuol in die schweiz gefahren. sehr geile strecke. flowiger langer dh. war für mich die anstrengendeste strecke. respekt vor allen die da im racetempo runterkommen. am ende der strecke gibt es dann auch noch 3 8m double. sind wir natürlich nicht gesprungen. dann gibt es auch noch eine fr strecke. auch sehr cool. flowiger singletrail.
unterm strich ein sehr geiler urlaub. kann jedem nur empfehlen mal in die alpen zum biken zu gehen. ist eine ganz andere liga.
grüsse björn
p.s. fotos bald in meiner gallerie


----------



## agro (15. September 2006)

Und über die Leute, die sich am Marienplatz in voller Montur u. DH-Boliden hochshutteln lassen, um sich dann den "Degerloch-DH runter zu stürzen", kann man eigentlich nur lachen ...[/QUOTE]

 na na na, ich muss doch sehr bitten... gegen so ne kleine hochgeschwindigkeits-abfahrt in stuttgart ist doch nix einzuwenden hab da auch schon spitzentypen   in voller montur runterschieben sehen...
echt...

gruß


----------



## guddn (15. September 2006)

@ zerg10

Abend, 

komme ja auch ausm Kessel (Pragfriedhof)... wäre zb. 14:19 per S2 in Echterdingen Bhf (halbstündliche Anfahrt). 

Habe leider mein Diabolus Tretlager zerstört, hoffe das macht mir morgen nicht die tour zunichte 

Null Eins Sieben Neun Eins Acht Drei Acht Neun, falls kurzfristig was ist...

Bis morgen, guddn. (schaue später wenn ich wieder daheim bin nochmal hier nach, falls sich was ändern sollte...) 

PS: Renntempo? Darauf kann ich verzichten, nur nicht auf Abfahrten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boombe (15. September 2006)

wenn mir nix dazwischen kommt (die üblichen Fr abend laster) komm ich morgen mit dr. watts im anhang nach echterdingen. von mir aus könnten wir uns auch schon ne hakbe stunde früher (13:49) treffen.
simon, wie schauts bei dir morgen aus?


----------



## guddn (15. September 2006)

Boombe schrieb:
			
		

> wenn mir nix dazwischen kommt (die üblichen Fr abend laster) komm ich morgen mit dr. watts im anhang nach echterdingen. von mir aus könnten wir uns auch schon ne hakbe stunde früher (13:49) treffen.
> simon, wie schauts bei dir morgen aus?


@ all

Wäre auch iO, 1/2h früher oder später wäre kein Thema.

Guddn.

@ de_reu

Auch von der Partie?


----------



## Floater (16. September 2006)

Boombe schrieb:
			
		

> Niratz? wo is das?



hier im schönen allgäu, die bahn vom tschugg (schön unter der autobahnbrücke, was diesen sommer sehr nützlich war)


----------



## zerg10 (16. September 2006)

agro schrieb:
			
		

> na na na, ich muss doch sehr bitten... gegen so ne kleine hochgeschwindigkeits-abfahrt in stuttgart ist doch nix einzuwenden hab da auch schon spitzentypen   in voller montur runterschieben sehen...
> echt...
> 
> gruß



@agro
Du weisst ja, es gibt solche und solche  Und welche Typen ich meine, hast Du ja bestimmt schon selber erlebt...

@guudn & Bob
Das mit der halben Stunde früher wäre eine Idee, aber ich glaube, das passt nicht in meinen samstäglichen Einkaufsmarathon.
Alternativ könnte man auch nochmal im SMS-Wäldchen scouten gehen, da gibt es bestimmt noch Pfade. Treffpunkt wäre dann auch ca. 14:00 an der Stadtbahnhaltestelle Heumaden...


----------



## zerg10 (16. September 2006)

So, Planänderung. Fahre definitiv im SMS Wäldchen, die Echterdinger Runde wird mir zu lang.

Also nochmal: Treffpunkt ist Stadtbahnhaltestelle Heumaden um 14:00 Uhr ...


----------



## de_reu (16. September 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> So, ...
> 
> Also nochmal: Treffpunkt ist Stadtbahnhaltestelle Heumaden um 14:00 Uhr ...




O.K. 14:00  Heumaden bin dabei

de


----------



## Boombe (16. September 2006)

also ich werd mit dr watts ne "city" tour machen- wir wollen n paar höhenmeter wegtreten. treffpunkt bei uns is 13uhr obere sbah  haltestelle feuersee. wir ham uns erst überlegt, nach schönbuch zu eiern, aber is uns bissl zu spät nu- da können wir auch ma alle gemeinsam hin, so art familienausflug


----------



## driver79 (16. September 2006)

bin dann auch dabei!!


----------



## guddn (16. September 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> So, Planänderung. Fahre definitiv im SMS Wäldchen, die Echterdinger Runde wird mir zu lang.
> 
> Also nochmal: Treffpunkt ist Stadtbahnhaltestelle Heumaden um 14:00 Uhr ...



OK, komme wenn möglich!

Bis denne...


----------



## driver79 (16. September 2006)

ach ja. nicht wundern, wenn ich mich telefonisch nicht melde. hab keine einzige handynummer mehr!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (16. September 2006)

Hihi, BIKE 10/06 Seite 124...


----------



## Koeni (16. September 2006)

Ahh, muss ich mir mal wieder ne Bike kaufen
Bilder?


----------



## Kailinger (16. September 2006)

Von Dir wurden keine verwendet, sehr Schade! Keine Action, nur Technik und einmal ich als Portrait mit Mühle! Schon ne Freakshow die Bike...


----------



## guddn (17. September 2006)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Von Dir wurden keine verwendet, sehr Schade! Keine Action, nur Technik und einmal ich als Portrait mit Mühle! Schon ne Freakshow die Bike...


Ist halt nicht eine Plattform wie MTB Rider, co. Außerdem ging es ja auch vornehmlich um dein Bike / Technik weswegen eben diese(s) im Mittelpunkt stand.
Trotzdem nice!!!


----------



## sms (17. September 2006)

So,
da ich ja die u.g. Fete leider absagen musste, möchte ich die Gelegenheit nutzen und die Sache nun nachholen.

AM SAMSTAG 23.9.2006 17:33Uhr

Adresse ist immernoch die gleiche:
Wer die Adresse nicht weis, kriegt sie bei Zusage dann als PM.  

Auch jetzt gilt ebenfalls:

Weil ich so Dinge, wie die Menge an Nahrungsmitteln, Trinken etc. planen muss, bitte ich dich, mir auf diese Mail verbindlich zu-/ oder abzusagen.
Da du evlt. eine weite Anreise hast, bitte schreibe auch Zusatzinfos in die Antwortmail.
(Z.B. Ja, ich komme; Bringe noch meine Freundin etc. mit; Ja, ich bleibe über Nacht.)
Hast schon richtig gelesen, eine Begleitung darf mitgebracht werden....

Gruss vom sms



sms schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> verdammt, es scheint so, als wäre ich bald wieder Mal fällig.
> 
> ...


----------



## Boombe (17. September 2006)

mal ne frage: hat von euch schon ma wer hier irgendwo inner nähe n fahrtraining mitgemacht? alles, was ich so finden kann, is irgendwie ziemlich teuer... gibts dazu noch alternativen, zb bücher, videos etc? oder hilft da nur, so oft wie möglich aufs bike & ins wäldchen?  ich hab eben so das gefühl, dass ich paar ultra basics irgendwie nicht oder falsch mache.
edit:
ach ja, wundert euch bitte nich über meinen nick; ich hab bissl im kontrollzentrum randaliert und dann feststellen müssen, dass man den nick nur einma ändern kann ...


----------



## zerg10 (18. September 2006)

Ich soll hiermit allen einen schönen Gruß vom Mike aurichten. Es geht ihm den Umständen entsprechend gut u. wenn's heute geklappt hat, dann ist er auch seit heute abend wieder daheim zu erreichen.

@guddn, de_reu & Chris
Samstag war lustig


----------



## guddn (19. September 2006)

@ zerg10:

Jawohlja, das mach mr mal wieder. 

Das neue alte Lager habe ich montiert. Problem beim RaceFace: 
Zwischen Hohlachse & dem großen Ind.-Lager sitzt ein Kunsstoffring (sonst würde Metall auf Metall schaffen) die am Stück mit dem Staubschutz nach Außen ist. Leider ist die Hülse bei irgend einer Aktion abgeschert worden und nach innen gefallen, deswegen das Spiel und leider wahrscheinlich auch Lagerschaden durch Taumelbewegung auf der Kettenblattseite 

SCHADE.

@ all: 

Wann steht die nächste Tour an?

PS: habe meine doch recht abgefahrenen Tubeles 2,35" Fat Albert gegen 2,4" Nobby Nic getauscht... die Dinger sind schmäler!!! 
Gibts Tubeless Alternativen, möglichst 60mm Breite, die anständig Grip & Gewicht haben? (Maxxis,...).
Oder wie stehts um den Big Betty (mit Notubeskit) hier im Speziellen Erfahrungen mit dem Pneu? Habe schon von vielen Pannen (Abrutschen) gehört.

Greetz Guddn.


----------



## guddn (20. September 2006)

@ all:

Heut is ja mal wieder Mittwoch, ist jemand bei ner kleinen Runde gegen abend dabei? 
Es sollte da ja etwas mittwochs etabliert werden?!

*Brauche neue Trails!!!*

Gruß guddn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guddn (20. September 2006)

@ all:

Big Betty Erfahrungen? Kann man mit dem Ding was groß falsch machen?


----------



## zerg10 (20. September 2006)

Moin,

bei mir geht's heute nicht, muss vom Geschäft aus Bowlen gehen.

Die Bettys hab' ich jetzt seit einem Jahr drauf und bin mit denen sehr zufrieden. Sind ein guter Kompromiß bzw. ein sehr guter Freeride-Reifen. Hab' vorne der weichen u. hinten den harten und die nutzen sich schön gleichmässig ab.


----------



## Boombe (20. September 2006)

ma schauen, ob ichs heut schaff. wer wär denn alles am start? de_reu is away, oder?
ach, gddn, du kannst beiträge auch editieren ;-)


----------



## driver79 (20. September 2006)

kann heut nicht.


----------



## guddn (20. September 2006)

War heut auch net rechtzeitig aus dem Bett zu kriegen 

Samsatg bin ich beim Richtfest der neuen Messe, also leider auch net von der Partie... 

@ Boombe:

ich bin n multitalent


----------



## Boombe (20. September 2006)

ich habs auch nich geapckt- war bis nach 19:00 auffe maloche... und das als student... 
ich werd am sa gen schönbuch ziehen- wenn jemand lust hat?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. September 2006)

HAlli HAllo,
erstmal Danke für die vielen Genesungswünsche, Telefonate und den Besuch von Dirk und Koni. Dadurch habt Ihr alle mir die Zeit ein wenig vertrieben  
Leider musste ich dann doch noch bis gestern bleiben was echt genervt hat.

Nun heißt es erstmal 6 Wochen mit 15kg max. auftreten 
Was ja mal garnix ist. DAnach hoffe ich auf schnelle Rückgewinnung meiner Feinmotorik beim laufen und raschen Muskelaufbau. Wenn die so schnell wieder kommen würden wie sie gehen, ist das in 4 Tagen erledigt 
Naja, ich hoffe im Dezember mal wieder ne Runde mit dem RAd um den Block drehen zu können. Also schön auf der Straße 

Ich versuch nachher mal nen schönes Bild reinzustellen.  
Also bis später dann mal


----------



## guddn (21. September 2006)

@ sms:

Danke für die Runde, bin vor 1/2h heim gekommen... Akku war dank sparsamem Einsatz noch gut...

Für etwaige Hindernisse auf den Trails... ich werde üben 

Mal schaun wann ich nächstes mal "frei" bin.

Gruß guddn.


----------



## Floater (22. September 2006)

...bevor jemand dann sagt:" ...wäre gekommen, wenn ich es gewusst hätte..."

der D kommt mich ja nächste woche vom dienstag bis donnerstach besuchen. 
das etwaige programm: dienstag diverse bmx bahnen und pfänder nightride(600hm bei dunkelheit vernichten)

mittwoch und donnerstag: z.B. ein tag hardtail/ bmx bahnen roadtrip ein tag hindelang.
der D fährt dann nach b-mais weiter, ich hws noch bozen 


übernachtungsmöglichkeit für ca 15 leute im allgäu vorhanden, also jetzt last minute in der pension floater einbuchen sichern


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (23. September 2006)

Hi Floater, 

hört sich super verlockend an, wenn ich da net schaffen müßte. Ich bin gerade eh so geil auf's biken. 
Ich muß mich halt in Geduld üben 

Grüsse ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. September 2006)

So, falls es jemand sehen möchte  hier ein paar Bilder.






















Hoffe man sieht was.


----------



## Koeni (23. September 2006)

habs im fotoalbum gesehn. Saubere Sache Mike. Vorallem die Schrauben unten sehen fies aus.
Weiterhin gute Besserung. Können ja mal ne Videosession oder sowas zusammen machen. Oder du kommst mit zum Biken und machst Bilder


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. September 2006)

Wenn ich wieder autreten darf, komm ich mal mit und mach Bilder.
DA bin ich wenigsten ein wenig am Hobby beteiligt.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (23. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen, 

wir gehen morgen (so gegen 9.30 h) ne Runde Schönbuch oder Böblinger Tuppenübungsplatz radeln. Alle sind herzlich eingeladen mitzukommen die um die Uhrzeit schon wach sind.

Wer Lust hat einfach kurz melden, wir können dann Näheres ausmachen. 

Grüsse ra.


----------



## de_reu (24. September 2006)

Hallo Freunde bin wieder zurück;

leider muss ich aber Mi. auf ne Messe...
Wie sieht das bei euch aus:

Wer hat Zeit und Bock Montag oder Dienstag zu fahren?

Uni oder bei SMS da hinten?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. September 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (24. September 2006)

Hallo Mike,
Hoffe es geht dir wieder einigermaßen?
Gute Besserung auf Jeden!

Cu De


----------



## lius (26. September 2006)

hallo zusammen,

hat hier schon mal jemand laufräder einspeichen lassen und kann mir einen guten shop im raum stuttgart empfehlen? ich würde gerne zwei vorhandene naben und vorhandene mavic d321 zu nem neuen laufradsatz kombinieren. whizz-wheels speicht leider aus gewährleistungsgründen keine gebrauchten felgen ein. 

grüsse lius


----------



## guddn (27. September 2006)

lius schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat hier schon mal jemand laufräder einspeichen lassen und kann mir einen guten shop im raum stuttgart empfehlen? ich würde gerne zwei vorhandene naben und vorhandene mavic d321 zu nem neuen laufradsatz kombinieren. whizz-wheels speicht leider aus gewährleistungsgründen keine gebrauchten felgen ein.
> 
> grüsse lius



Tja, dann mußte selber einspeichen, iss ja net soo schwer 

guddn


----------



## guddn (27. September 2006)

@ all:

Bin leider grad grippegeschwächt zuhause im Bett und werde somit die nächsten Tage nicht wirklich für Touren zur Verfügung stehen...

Vom 4.10. bis 7.10. arbeite ich, womit auch nächste Woche ins Wasser fällt 

Aber 8.10. bin ich definitiv in Wildbad an der Strecke zu Anfeuern, vielleicht sehe ich ja den einen oder anderen von euch?!

@ driver79:

Is der Rahmen schon da und bist du am 8.Okt in Wildbad auf "der Strecke" unterwegs?

Gruß guddn.


----------



## driver79 (27. September 2006)

nein rahmen ist noch nicht da. hoffe natürlich, dass ich ihn bis zum rennen hab. wenn ich kein rad hab, werd ich vermutlich nicht zum rennen nach wildbad fahren. dass der rahmen da ist wirst du denk ich mitbekommen


----------



## de_reu (27. September 2006)

Freunde, ihr macht mir Spass! Fährt hier denn keiner mehr!
Da muss ich wohl möglich wieder meinen Hockeyschläger raus kramen!!

Und bei gelegenheit mal über ne Lampe nachdenken....


----------



## guddn (28. September 2006)

de_reu schrieb:


> Freunde, ihr macht mir Spass! Fährt hier denn keiner mehr!
> Da muss ich wohl möglich wieder meinen Hockeyschläger raus kramen!!
> 
> Und bei gelegenheit mal über ne Lampe nachdenken....



Damit du nicht Hockey spielen mußt 

www.lupine.de

...für Perfektionisten mit dickem Geldbeutel 

Gruß guddn.


----------



## zerg10 (28. September 2006)

Als Alternative würde ich die Lucido TX 1 empfehlen. Gibt es z.B. beim Woick in Bernhausen für ca. 75.

Ansonsten melde ich mich für die nächsten Tage ab, weil ich nach BMais fahre.


----------



## Floater (28. September 2006)

lius schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat hier schon mal jemand laufräder einspeichen lassen und kann mir einen guten shop im raum stuttgart empfehlen? ich würde gerne zwei vorhandene naben und vorhandene mavic d321 zu nem neuen laufradsatz kombinieren. whizz-wheels speicht leider aus gewährleistungsgründen keine gebrauchten felgen ein.
> 
> grüsse lius





der rad und reisen kann ganz vernünftig einspeichen, ist aber teuer.

und der walhall in wn beinstein speicht auch gut und gerne ein

begeistert ist hws niemand, wenn du mit (woanders gekauften) teilen anrückst...würde halt speichen vom shop ausrechnen (und dann dort nat. auch kaufen) lassen, das ganze selber grob zusammenstecken und dann zum endzentrieren und strecken in den shop bringen. spart zeit und geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (28. September 2006)

de_reu schrieb:


> Freunde, ihr macht mir Spass! Fährt hier denn keiner mehr!
> Da muss ich wohl möglich wieder meinen Hockeyschläger raus kramen!!
> 
> Und bei gelegenheit mal über ne Lampe nachdenken....


Ganz ruhig,
ich bin ja noch da.... wann und wo willst/kannst du fahren?


----------



## sms (29. September 2006)

sms schrieb:


> Ganz ruhig,
> ich bin ja noch da.... wann und wo willst/kannst du fahren?


Hallooooo,
noch jemand da?
Kommt jemand heute ganz kurzfristig mit Eichhörnchenjagen?


----------



## guddn (30. September 2006)

sms schrieb:


> Hallooooo,
> noch jemand da?
> Kommt jemand heute ganz kurzfristig mit Eichhörnchenjagen?



Haste mal früher Feierabend nehmen können?

@ all:

Schönes verängertes WE euch allen, versuche in der Zeit wieder auf die Beine zu kommen.

@ zerg10:

Gibts auch Bilder/Info von deiner Alternativleuchte?

Gruß guddn.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (30. September 2006)

Hi, 

kleines "Off Topic" für alle die ein bisschen Französisch können. Dies ist ein Vid. von einem Krankenpfleger der den Film mit "Heim-Mitteln" gedreht hat und mal ins Netz gestellt hat. In Gallien ist der schon ein richtiger Erfolg.
Vor dem Hintergrund find ich den ganz lustig gemacht (der Text ist halt auch lustig)
www.kamini.fr

Grüsse ra.


----------



## Koeni (30. September 2006)

Hallihallo,
hat wer bock morgen halbtags nach wildbad zu fahren, oder denkt ihr, da ist es zu voll, weil nächste woche DM ist?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. September 2006)

Koeni schrieb:


> Hallihallo,
> hat wer bock morgen halbtags nach wildbad zu fahren, oder denkt ihr, da ist es zu voll, weil nächste woche DM ist?



Ich darf nicht 

Hab aber in der Rider gelesen, dass der Klausmann die Woche davor die Strecke schließen will. Ob das stimmt und ob es das WE einschließt, kann ich nicht sagen. Wünsch Dir viel Spaß falls Du gehen solltest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (1. Oktober 2006)

guddn schrieb:


> www.lupine.de
> 
> ...für Perfektionisten mit dickem Geldbeutel
> 
> Gruß guddn.



Ich dachte eigentlich eher an so was....

http://www.schymik.de/Transalp/Lampen/Lamplink.htm


@all:
Wie is Di. mit biken? Is ja Feiertach!!!

De


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Oktober 2006)

de_reu schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich eher an so was....
> 
> http://www.schymik.de/Transalp/Lampen/Lamplink.htm
> 
> ...



Wenn Du Dir selbst was bauen solltest, und sich das im Rahmen hält und was taugt, gibste mal ne Info ab. Meine Mirage is ja ehr nen Witz statt tauglich. Vorallem  wenn es mal was kälter wird. 

So langsam werde ich nervös und will biken gehen


----------



## Koeni (2. Oktober 2006)

Hi Buben, falls jemand Interesse an 2 neuen Al Mightys Gooey Gluey hat, bitte bei mir melden


----------



## dangerousD (3. Oktober 2006)

Halli Hallo 

bin von meinem Mini-Roadtrip zurück. Das war ich eigentlich schon Sonntag abend, komme aber erst jetzt zum Schreiben 

Beim floater im Allgäu war es eigentlich sehr schön - bis auf die Tatsache, daß ich mir gleich am ersten Tag mein Knie geprellt und meinen großen Zeh in Kartoffelform gebracht habe... damit war mein Besuch auch schon wieder beendet, und ich bin am Donnerstag lädiert und schlecht gelaunt wieder gen Herrenberg gefahren. Trotz allem sind die Niratz-Trails der Hammer! Man sollte halt bloß nicht gleich versuchen, die beiden ersten Tables als einen Double zu springen   Aber ich war fast drüber!  

Anschließend habe ich zwei Tage lang mein Knie gekühlt und den Zeh gesalbt, ich wollte ja unbedingt noch nach B-Mais. Samstag morgen bin ich dann los, konnte zwar nicht so richtig laufen, aber Biken geht immer!  In B-Mais habe ich mich dann mit Torsten (einige von Euch kennen den alten Styler ja schon) und ein paar anderen Kumpels getroffen. Und was soll ich sagen?!

*Der DH in B-Mais ist tot - es lebe der DH in B-Mais!*

OK, ich gebe es zu: bei der ersten Abfahrt haben sowohl Torti als auch ich gesagt "autsch - der ist mal richtig heftig!". Sind dann erst mal auf den Freeride ausgewichen und haben erst am Nachmittag noch mal angegriffen. Sektionstraining. Und dann auch alles geknackt und eine schnelle Linie gefunden. Für alle, die die alte Strecke noch kennen - vergeßt es, davon ist bis auf den untersten Teil nichts mehr da. Oben ist ALLES neu - und macht einen Heidenspaß, wenn man den Fluß gefunden hat. Das setzt aber voraus, daß man gern in der Luft ist  

Der erste Teil besteht fast ausschließlich aus Doubles, der kleinste hat etwa vier Meter. Wenn man die alle fährt (inkl. eines sehr geilen Transfers), hat man auf knapp 100m 5 aneinander gereihte Sprünge mit viel Airtime. So eine geile Line habe ich bislang noch nicht gesehen! Dann geht es weiter mit ein paar Kurven (steinig und steil), und gekrönt wird das Ganze von einen "kleinen" Gap. Je nach Geschwindigkeit überwindet man 4-5m an Höhe und 6-8m an Weite im freien Fall. Zeit für Spielereien! Dann weiter über die Wiese auf einer steinigen, fallenden Kurve mit fiesen Querrinnen. Lustige Herausforderung! Dann noch ein paar weitere Kurven mit Drops (natürlich wie gehabt felsig), bevor man dann den letzten Teil vom alten DH über das Steinfeld (kurz vorm BikerX) fährt. Das wurde etwas entschärft, man hat nun drei Absprünge, die einen direkt über die Steine in die folgende Kurve - oder das Gebüsch  - katapultieren. Dann noch das letzte Steilstück runter, bevor man dann neben dem BikerX wieder dem alten DH folgt (der im Übrigen sehr ausgewaschen ist).

Fazit: sehr flowige Strecke mit einigen heftigen Stellen, enorm großer Grinsefaktor! Der Zustand (bis auf den "alten" Teil) war super, kniffliger wird es sicher, wenn erst mal mehr von der mühsam aufgeschütteten Erde verschwunden ist. Nicht falsch verstehen - man fährt immer noch zum größten Teil auf Stein. Aber die Zwischenräume sind noch gefüllt 

Bilder stelle ich ins Netz, sobald ich sie habe. Wir haben den Sonntag nachmittag mit Fotos schießen verbracht, sind ein paar schöne Impressionen dabei! Macht Euch auf was gefaßt...

Wenn es irgendwie geht, fahre ich im Oktober noch mal hin. Kommt halt stark auf's Wetter an. Ansonsten definitiv im nächsten Jahr! B-Mais rockt 

Ach ja, der BikerX wurde im Auslauf noch um zwei große Table-Lines erweitert, und die Northshores wurden derbe aufgewertet. Erschreckend, was man aus Holz so alles bauen kann  

Genug Text für's erste, Bilder folgen im Lauf der nächsten Tage!


----------



## Koeni (3. Oktober 2006)

Das hört sich doch gut an. Ich hab mir aber gerade die Karte für Todtnau vom Stieven schicken lassen, d.h. ich werd auf jeden Fall diesen Monat nochmal nach Todtnau fahren. Kommste mit?


----------



## dangerousD (4. Oktober 2006)

@koni
Na auf jeden Fall bin ich da dabei!  Bloß nicht dieses WE, da will ich (zumindest Sonntag) zur DM nach Wildbad. Gucken und Fotos machen. Muß außerdem mein Knie noch ein wenig auskurieren, da bin ich letztes WE irgendwie nicht zu gekommen  Aber der Oktober hat ja dann noch 3 Wochenenden!  Mindestens eins davon nutzen wir noch mal!


----------



## Koeni (6. Oktober 2006)

@P Diddi
Ja, in Wildbad bin ich auch. Ich denke sogar Samstag und Sonntag. Können uns ja dann mal zusammentelefonieren


----------



## dangerousD (7. Oktober 2006)

So, wie versprochen, hier noch ein paar Eindrücke von B-Mais am letzten Wochenende... leider war ich ja ein wenig gehandicapt mit dem kaputten Knie, aber ich finde, es sind ganz brauchbare Bilder dabei.

Angefangen mit einem Double im oberen Teil...




...über einen Kicker aus Fels...




...anschließend ein netter Transfer...




...und natürlich das Gap, zunächst von der Seite...




...und dann von hinten mit Blick ins Tal!





Ach ja, Torsten war natürlich auch da:


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Oktober 2006)

ICH WILL AUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
DAuert wohl noch  bis zum Frühjahr 
Sieht aber echt gut aus.


----------



## driver79 (7. Oktober 2006)

werd nacher ne runde fahren gehen. entweder beim sms im wald oder uni. start ca. 14 uhr.

@ dd

ich will wieder dh fahren!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (7. Oktober 2006)

driver79 schrieb:


> werd nacher ne runde fahren gehen. entweder beim simon im wald oder uni. start ca. 14 uhr.



Ich kann leider nich ich, muss auf den beknackten Wasen; 
Also wird's morgen wohl auch eher nichts...8[

Aber ich habe die schlechtwetterphase genutzt, und jetzt nen 2.
Kettenblatt und nen XT-SIS-Daumenschifter am Rad!!
damit ich jetzt auch mal vernünftich bergrauf komme!

CU


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (7. Oktober 2006)

Hi zusammen,

ich geh am Sonntag auch nach WB zum gucken, ich werde aber mit Familie anreisen und dann auch nicht so lange bleiben. Wir können uns ja mal zusammentelefonieren. 

Grüsse 
Ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Oktober 2006)

Tragt Ihr mich die Strecke entlang


----------



## dangerousD (7. Oktober 2006)

Armer Steppi! Bekommst ein paar Fotos, gell?!  Sieh zu, daß Du Dich schnell besserst, dann kannst Du auch wieder fahren  

Außerdem ist das eh' voll anstrengend, immer den Berg hoch laufen, rum stehen, Fotos schießen...


----------



## mantra (7. Oktober 2006)

Hat zufällig jemand Interesse an Todtnau morgen, oder geht Ihr alle zur DM?


----------



## Koeni (7. Oktober 2006)

Dann mach ich Euch mal noch n bischen heiß.
Heute beim Training. Der Guido


----------



## Backwoods (8. Oktober 2006)

Hola,

mich gibt's auch noch 

Wir sind von unserem Mexico Trip wohlbehalten wieder zurück. Geiles Land - viel gesehen/erlebt! 

Hatte heute bei dem wetter leider keine zeit nach wb zu gehen oder zum biken. 

ich hoffe mal es gab in den letzten wochen nicht noch mehr schlimme verletzungen oder geschrottetes material.

bis demnächst beim biken


----------



## dangerousD (8. Oktober 2006)

@all

Wildbad war gut, Strecke wie erwartet heftig. Hat einigen Fahrern wohl alles abverlangt, etliche hat's aufgemault. Zum Glück meist ohne schwere Verletzungen - zumindest das, was wir gesehen haben. Soweit ich weiß, hat "d'r Maggusch" gewonnen - und das mit nicht unerheblichem Vorsprung. Koni wird sicher noch ein paar Bilder einstellen, der alte Kameramann! 

*@WOCHENENDPLANUNG*

*Ich will nächstes WE (und wenn das Wetter mitspielt, auch übernächstes) noch mal nach Todtnau. Wer Bock hat, mit mir am Samstag rüber zu fahren, soll sich melden!  -  @ koni: Bei Dir klappt es erst übernächstes WE, richtig?!*


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Oktober 2006)

Das hier grenz an Seelische Grausamkeit. 

Aber ich gönn´s Euch. 

@Koni
Bin auf Bilder gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (8. Oktober 2006)

alright, dann stell ich hier mal ne kleine Auswahl rein:






and the Winner is...


----------



## Koeni (8. Oktober 2006)




----------



## mantra (8. Oktober 2006)

@Dirk: Sonntags wär ich dabei.

@Koni: Geile Bilder!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Oktober 2006)

@Koni
Die sind ja echt gut geworden 
HAst Deinen Riesenblitz dabei gehabt?


----------



## Koeni (9. Oktober 2006)

Danke für das Lob

@steppi
ja hatte ich. So langsam wird's  .


----------



## Backwoods (10. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

hab da mal ne frage an die magura freaks/spezialisten unter euch:

gibt es einen andapter mit dem ich eine luise fr 06 mit 210er scheibe und post mount standard an meine gute alte marzocchi mit IS montieren kann? 

wenn das nur mit ner 180er scheibe geht (was wohl besser für die gabel wäre ) wär's auch o.k.

muss ich dann einen PM adapter und zusätzlich den adapter für die große scheibe verwenden oder gibts ne all in one lösung? das sind sonst so viele verbindungstellen (=risikostellen ).

thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (10. Oktober 2006)

Sooooo,
jetzt wollte ich mich heute nochmals meinem Jackenproblem widmen...
's wird ja langsam kälter......


Na was soll ich sagen, wenn der Zerg hier morgen wieder kommt,
könnt ihr im alle jetzt schonmal gute Besserung zu seiner erneut gebrochenen Hand wünschen.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gute Besserung ZERG


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Oktober 2006)

Hab heute schonmal mit dem Zerg gesimst. Alles klar soweit mit dem neuen Metall in der HAnd 

Auch nochmal Gute Besserung von mir 

@BAckwoods
Da kann ich Dir nicht weiterhelfen. Solltest mal MAgura fragen.
Oder nen Thread im DDD aufmachen


----------



## zerg10 (11. Oktober 2006)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab da mal ne frage an die magura freaks/spezialisten unter euch:
> 
> ...



Also der normale Weg, d.h. 210er Scheibe mit Fr Zange am Postmount geht. Den Adapter hab' ich in meiner Kramkiste. Der andere Weg geht bestimmt auch, bin nur gerade zu faul auf der Magura-Seite zu suchen.

@Koni
Ja, sind echt feine Bilder  

@DD und den Rest
Yo, trage jetzt 5 Schrauben u. 'ne Metallplatte im Handgelenk. Eigentlich dachte ich, dass es nur eine verstauche Hand sei Für die Insider: Ist in Bmais am "Klausmann-Sprung" passiert.

@SMS
Jacke habe ich da, kannst Dir holen kommen...


----------



## Koeni (11. Oktober 2006)

oh, jeh. Naja, dann mal wieder gute Besserung


----------



## Backwoods (11. Oktober 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Also der normale Weg, d.h. 210er Scheibe mit Fr Zange am Postmount geht. Den Adapter hab' ich in meiner Kramkiste. Der andere Weg geht bestimmt auch, bin nur gerade zu faul auf der Magura-Seite zu suchen.
> 
> @DD und den Rest
> Yo, trage jetzt 5 Schrauben u. 'ne Metallplatte im Handgelenk. Eigentlich dachte ich, dass es nur eine verstauche Hand sei Für die Insider: Ist in Bmais am "Klausmann-Sprung" passiert.



Oh Je 
Dann mal gute Besserung! wieder die selbe hand?

Ich werde dich mal wegen der Adapter frage anrufen. auf der magura seite hab ich nix gefunden, da da nur noch 2007 produkte drinnen sind und garkeine louise fr mehr. da gibts anscheinend nur die 2006er die der Ra ja auch hat.

bis denne


----------



## de_reu (11. Oktober 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:


> ...
> Yo, trage jetzt 5 Schrauben u. 'ne Metallplatte im Handgelenk. Eigentlich dachte ich, dass es nur eine verstauche Hand sei Für die Insider: Ist in Bmais am "Klausmann-Sprung" passiert.




Gute Besserung!!


----------



## dangerousD (11. Oktober 2006)

@zerg
Pechvogel   Daß diese Knochen aber auch nix aushalten...tststs...   Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung auch von meiner Seite! Diese Saison haut ganz gut rein...

@mantra
Bei mir geht nur Samstag, die Sonntage sind alle verplant...  den Rest kannste Dir denken 

Also jetzt nochmal an alle: *FAHRE SAMSTAG NACH TODTNAU UND SUCHE NOCH MITFAHRER!* Sagt hinterher bitte nicht, ich hätte es nicht rechtzeitig angekündigt... das Wetter wird nämlich geil. Ätsch!  Und wenn keiner mitkommt, fahr' ich halt allein. Mir doch egal...


----------



## Backwoods (11. Oktober 2006)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @zerg
> 
> Bei mir geht nur Samstag, die Sonntage sind alle verplant...  den Rest kannste Dir denken
> 
> Also jetzt nochmal an alle: *FAHRE SAMSTAG NACH TODTNAU UND SUCHE NOCH MITFAHRER!*



Das hier ist aber der SONNTAGSFAHRER threat   und ich bin samstag(s) beim volleyball. 

Das wochenende am 21. haben wir aber spielfrei


----------



## mantra (12. Oktober 2006)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @mantra
> Bei mir geht nur Samstag, die Sonntage sind alle verplant...  den Rest kannste Dir denken



Schade...Ich bin am Freitag auf nem Geburtstag und somit wohl nicht in der Lage am Samstag DH zu fahren?!
Aber Du kannst mir ja am Samstag im Todtnauer Wald ne schöne Überaschung verstecken...Ich geh sie dann am Sonntag suchen


----------



## Koeni (12. Oktober 2006)

...oder du wartest und fährst nächstes Wochenende mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sofax (12. Oktober 2006)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Oh Je
> Dann mal gute Besserung! wieder die selbe hand?
> 
> Ich werde dich mal wegen der Adapter frage anrufen. auf der magura seite hab ich nix gefunden, da da nur noch 2007 produkte drinnen sind und garkeine louise fr mehr. da gibts anscheinend nur die 2006er die der Ra ja auch hat.
> ...


Ich guck mich grad mal wieder hier um und was muss ich sehen?
Backwoods, da hast du nicht richtig geguckt! Unter Produkten findest du nur die 2007 Palette (ist ja auch einleuchtend) und unter Service auch die Infos zu den älteren Produkten.
Handbuch zur '06 Louise FR: hier


----------



## Sofax (12. Oktober 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:


> @DD und den Rest
> Yo, trage jetzt 5 Schrauben u. 'ne Metallplatte im Handgelenk. Eigentlich dachte ich, dass es nur eine verstauche Hand sei Für die Insider: Ist in Bmais am "Klausmann-Sprung" passiert.



hört sich irgendwie bekannt an .... 
immerhin hast du sie dir diesmal wohl offensichtlich würdiger gebrochen als das letzte Mal. Zumal du das dann wohl so schätzungsweise grad mal 50m von meinem Daumenbruch entfernt geschafft haben dürftest


----------



## mantra (12. Oktober 2006)

Nächstes We hab ich leider Samstags auch keine Zeit. Da bin ich bei meinem Papa übers We. Da der in Donaueschingen wohnt, werde ich dort evtl. Sonntags etwas früher weg fahren und noch nen halben Tag Todtnau einschieben.


----------



## Koeni (12. Oktober 2006)

ich trau es mich ja kaum zu sagen, aber eigentlich hab ich viel mehr Bock auf Wildbad als auf Todtnau. Ich hab allerdings vom Stieven schon die Karte gekauft.
Wenn die also noch jemand haben will, dann bei mir melden. In dem Fall fahr ich dann nächstes We nach Wildbad. Ansonsten bin ich in Todtnau dabei.

und, weil ja keiner weiß, wie, was ,ob, oder ob nicht, hab ich hier mal ne anfrage gestellt

http://www.mtb-fun-park.de/index.php?s=11&tid=70


----------



## dangerousD (12. Oktober 2006)

@koni
Wollte zwar dieses Jahr nicht mehr stürzen, aber wenn Du übernächstes WE nach Wildbad fährst, komme ich auch mit  Ansonsten halt Saisonausklang in Todtnau. Mir ist im Prinzip beides recht...  

Ich fahre also am jetzigen WE def. nach Todtnau!  Wer nicht mitkommt ist selber schuld  

@mantra: 
Schade, wäre gern mal mit Dir gefahren... vielleicht haben wir ja nächste Saison mal Gelegenheit! Kann doch nicht so schwer sein?!


----------



## mantra (13. Oktober 2006)

@Dirk:
Tja...tatsächlich schade! Aber wenn ich so meinen Kalender prüfe gibt es ja noch 3 Wochenenden im Oktober. Am letzten, also 27/28/29 hab ich noch nichts vor.
Evtl. ergibt sich da ja noch was?!


----------



## de_reu (13. Oktober 2006)

Wer hätten denn Bock morgen (Sa.) 14:00 oder So. zu fahren???

bischen rund um S???


----------



## sms (13. Oktober 2006)

de_reu schrieb:


> Wer hätten denn Bock morgen (Sa.) 14:00 oder So. zu fahren???
> 
> bischen rund um S???


Also ich werde mir morgen mal Rommelshausen angucken...(IVAN wollte auch dort sein)
wenns mir nicht gefällt werde ich wo anders Eichhörnchen jagen gehen.


----------



## de_reu (13. Oktober 2006)

sms schrieb:


> ...
> wenns mir nicht gefällt werde ich wo anders Eichhörnchen jagen gehen.



Rommelsh'sen???

sonst sach mal bescheid.
de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (14. Oktober 2006)

würde jemand morgen nachmittag mitkommen nach wildbad?


----------



## Koeni (15. Oktober 2006)

So die Herren, 

es ist Sonntag, die Sonne lacht(hier zumindest), also bewege jemand, der ein Downhillbike sein Eigen nennt seinen ungeputzen Hintern und begleite mich nach Wildbad. Ich werde hier so zwischen eins und halb zwei losfahren und dann gemütlich ein paar Abfahrten machen.
Die Strecke ist top in Schuss, also los gehts! .

Ich bau jetzt noch ne andere Feder ein und wechsel die Dämpferbuchsen. Also Kontakt dann bitte per SMS. Hab keinen Emfang unten.

Lasst mich nicht hängen


----------



## Backwoods (15. Oktober 2006)

So Jungs,

die sonne scheint und ich werde demnächst die üblichen trails zwischen uni und solitude unsicher machen. wird nach der langen abstinenz mal wieder zeit.

falls noch jemand unterwegs ist kann man sich ja treffen. entwerder hier noch posten oder bei mir am handy melden.


----------



## sms (15. Oktober 2006)

Backwoods schrieb:


> So Jungs,
> 
> die sonne scheint und ich werde demnächst die üblichen trails zwischen uni und solitude unsicher machen. wird nach der langen abstinenz mal wieder zeit.
> 
> falls noch jemand unterwegs ist kann man sich ja treffen. entwerder hier noch posten oder bei mir am handy melden.


Jo,
Zielzeit heute 14:00 Uhr an der Uni....
-> ich muss weg


----------



## Backwoods (15. Oktober 2006)

sms schrieb:


> Jo,
> Zielzeit heute 14:00 Uhr an der Uni....
> -> ich muss weg




muss jetzt auch loshetzen 

kurz nach 1400 am unitrail!


----------



## dangerousD (16. Oktober 2006)

Servus Leute,

habe ja am WE mit einem Kumpel aus Rottenburg Todtnau unsicher gemacht. War der erste Ausflug seit einiger Zeit, der ohne Knochen(an-)brüche abging 

Was soll ich also sagen?! Todtnau wird auch 2007 wieder für Euch da sein - mit ordentlich gepimpter Strecke! Die ersten Veränderungen wurden jetzt schon vorgenommen, der DH soll noch mehr Flow bekommen. Bis zum "Hasstunnel" gab es schon einige Änderungen, das Roadgap wurde um etwa 1m verlängert, danach gibt es jetzt noch einen sehr geilen Anlieger mit folgendem Sprung, der "Hasstunnel" selbst wurde radikal umgestaltet. Und das war erst der Anfang... man darf also gespannt sein! 

Ich will evtl. kommendes WE, auf jeden Fall aber am 28.10. zur Abschlußparty noch mal hin. Wer hat Bock, die letzten Tage dieser DH-Saison noch mit zu nutzen? Freue mich über jeden Mitstreiter!!!

@koni
Bist Du dabei, oder hast Du Deine Karte schon verkloppt?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (16. Oktober 2006)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> Ich will evtl. kommendes WE, auf jeden Fall aber am 28.10. zur Abschlußparty noch mal hin. Wer hat Bock, die letzten Tage dieser DH-Saison noch mit zu nutzen? Freue mich über jeden Mitstreiter!!!



28.10. geht bei mir leider nicht.
aber nächstes wochenende wär ich dabei. sonntag geht auf alle fälle, samstag passt mir nicht so gut.


----------



## boerni (16. Oktober 2006)

so meld mich auch mal wieder. mir gehts gut. wollt nurmal nen video von robsen und mir posten. also wer lust hat kann sich es saugen ansonsten halt nicht. achso ist bmais zusehen.
http://rapidshare.de/files/37017132/bmais.mpg.html
grüsse aus der schweiz
björn


----------



## Koeni (17. Oktober 2006)

@ DD
ja, ich hab die Karte noch und wär auch dabei in Todtnau, allerdings kann ich wahrscheinlich auch nur am Sonntag.


----------



## dangerousD (18. Oktober 2006)

@koni&backwoods
Dann muß ich mich wohl der Mehrheit beugen und Sonntag fahren...  Details können wir ja dann spätestens Samstag klären. Sieht aber aus, als ob wir Regenklamotten brauchen...

@boerni
Liegt bei Euch schon Schnee?!  Mein Board ist frisch gewachst!


----------



## Koeni (18. Oktober 2006)

Guten Morgen,
also, ich kann jetzt doch auch am Samstag. Auf Regen hab ich zwar nicht so Bock, aber biher wars ja immer lustig eigentlich


----------



## dangerousD (18. Oktober 2006)

@koni & backwoods

Dann jetzt noch mal zum Festhalten: ich persönlich tendiere eher zum Samstag. Sonntag wäre die "Notlösung". Da backwoods bei Regen sicher nicht mit nach Todtnau kommt (korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege  ), bin ich an dieser Stelle für "Samstag fahren". Sonntag wird es sicher feucht, und ich möchte mich jetzt nicht auf Sonntag fest legen, um dann Samstag abend zu hören: "Ist mir zu feucht, fahrt mal allein..." Also *Samstag*! Ende der Diskussion  

Koni, wir fahren dann gemeinsam bei mir ab?! Habe noch Platz im grünen Wagen... umladen dauert ja nicht lange. Start dann so gegen acht/halb neun?! Melde mich heute abend noch mal telefonisch! Bis denne


----------



## driver79 (18. Oktober 2006)




----------



## dangerousD (18. Oktober 2006)

@driver
Wann kommt das Foto?  Und bist Du Samstag dann dabei?!


----------



## driver79 (18. Oktober 2006)

björn will morgen evtl. eins machen, wenn er zeit findet.

leider nein, da ich erst am samstag zum björn fahre.


aber am we 28./29.10. bin ich auf jeden fall in todtnau und/oder wildbad. und am 1 nov., wenn wildbad da offen ist auf jeden fall in wildbad.


----------



## sms (18. Oktober 2006)

driver79 schrieb:


>


zeig' her!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boerni (18. Oktober 2006)

hi hi,
es werden keine bilder vom unfertigen rad veröffentlicht. erst am samstag gibt es sie zu sehen. solange müsst ihr warten  
achso, ja ich habs schon gesehen.  

also schöne woche noch


----------



## Backwoods (18. Oktober 2006)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @koni & backwoods
> 
> Dann jetzt noch mal zum Festhalten: ich persönlich tendiere eher zum Samstag. Sonntag wäre die "Notlösung". Da backwoods bei Regen sicher nicht mit nach Todtnau kommt (korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege  ), bin ich an dieser Stelle für "Samstag fahren". Sonntag wird es sicher feucht, und ich möchte mich jetzt nicht auf Sonntag fest legen, um dann Samstag abend zu hören: "Ist mir zu feucht, fahrt mal allein..." Also *Samstag*! Ende der Diskussion
> 
> Koni, wir fahren dann gemeinsam bei mir ab?! Habe noch Platz im grünen Wagen... umladen dauert ja nicht lange. Start dann so gegen acht/halb neun?! Melde mich heute abend noch mal telefonisch! Bis denne



Ihr mobbed mich 

das argument vom danger muss ich aber gelten lassen wenn samstag abend regen für sonntag vorausgesagt wird will ich nimmer hin. nciht weil ich angst vor wasser habe sondern weil auf nasser strecke das sturz und verletzungsrisiko bei mir deutlich zunimmt  

auf wetter.com war die vorhersage für sa (schauer) schlechter als für so (trocken) auf wetter.de waren bei tage nur bewölckt. 

vorausgesetzt es ist samstag bis auch wenige schauer trocken und gibt fr keine sinnflut werde ich es hinbeckommen (müssen )  dass ich sa mit kann. werde mich aber frühstens morgen eher erst freitag entscheiden.

wie siehts dann fahrtechnisch aus? kommt sonst noch wer mit - wenn ich alleine fahren muss ist auch blöd.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Oktober 2006)

Hi Jungs,
hab hier noch eine Punktekarte von Todtnau liegen mit 4 FAhrten drauf.
FAlls die noch jemand gebrauchen kann, um sie mit andren Restfahrten zu kombinieren, meldet Euch.

@DD
Ich ruf Dich nochmal an, aber ich glaube nächste Woch Todtnau bringt für mich nicht so viel. Ich würde den ganzen TAg am Shop sitzen 
Ihr könnt ja wenigstens noch biken 
Ich glaub nen ganzen TAg abhängen ist ziemlich stressig


----------



## de_reu (19. Oktober 2006)

Wer hätten denn Bock am WE (So.) 14:00  zu fahren???

bischen rund um S???
eventuell bei SMS falls es vorher regnet!


----------



## sms (19. Oktober 2006)

äähm, ist der D-Bach
jetzt ein Downhillstrecke? 

Ach ja,
zu Todtnau kann und möchte ich heute noch nichts sagen, irgendwie hat mich so eine Erkältung voll erwischt und ich bin irgendwie ziemlich schlaffffff.... -> nix gut für dh.
Aber erstmal den Freitag abwarten


----------



## Scotty87 (20. Oktober 2006)

Hi Leute... steht in nächster Zeit wieder n Trailrunde im Schönbuch an bzw hat jemand Lust und Zeit ?? Möchte gerne meine Juicy 5 (die ich gegen meine Hayes getauscht hab) mal anständig testen - und Stefan hat ja atm keinen Rahmen 

mfG und gute Nacht, matze


----------



## Backwoods (20. Oktober 2006)

Was is nu?
Will ausser Koeni und DD ncoh jemand nach todtnau morgen (Sa)
SMS?

ich würde ja lieber sonntag fahren, kanns aber auch morgen einrichten. das wetter wird so eher noch besser als am samstag. ich will aber nciht alleine fahren! 

@DD geht zu dritt im auto 

ich bin halt ab demnächst nicht mehr daheim heut abend 
deswegen am besten am händi anrufen.
ich schau aber hier auch nochmal rein


----------



## sms (20. Oktober 2006)

sms schrieb:


> Ach ja,
> zu Todtnau kann und möchte ich heute noch nichts sagen, irgendwie hat mich so eine Erkältung voll erwischt und ich bin irgendwie ziemlich schlaffffff.... -> nix gut für dh.
> Aber erstmal den Freitag abwarten









Leute, sorry aber bei mir wirds warscheinlich nix


----------



## Backwoods (21. Oktober 2006)

sms schrieb:


> Leute, sorry aber bei mir wirds warscheinlich nix




so nen mist. jetzt hab ich einmal zeit...

wirds wieder besser?
morgen ist ja auch noch ein Tag.

wenn sonst nix geht bin ich morgen nachmittag in wildbad. notfalls auch alleine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (21. Oktober 2006)

Backwoods schrieb:


> wenn sonst nix geht bin ich morgen nachmittag in wildbad. notfalls auch alleine.



wir treffen uns Sonntag um 11 Uhr aufm Sommerbergparkplatz!

Guckst Du: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=192182&page=13


----------



## Backwoods (21. Oktober 2006)

ede paul schrieb:


> wir treffen uns Sonntag um 11 Uhr aufm Sommerbergparkplatz!
> 
> Guckst Du: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=192182&page=13



hab ich schon geguckt 

halbtageskarten gibts erst ab 1400 (bis 1800) 
ich glaub nicht, dass ich schon um 1100 da bin 

ich komm aber auf alle fälle wenn nicht doch noch der sms anruft oder postet, dass er morgen nach todtnau will


----------



## dangerousD (21. Oktober 2006)

Todtnau heute war geil!  Sind zwar im Regen gestartet, aber ab mittag hat es dann aufgeklart, und irgendwann kam doch tatsächlich noch die Sonne raus! Hat riesig Spaß gemacht, auch wenn wir ausgesehen haben wie die Schweine... 

Für mich war es aber der letzte Ausritt für diese Saison, bin dummerweise noch mal auf mein Knie gefallen. Das war fast schon wieder fit und hat jetzt natürlich einen herben Rückschlag erlitten... werde mich also erst mal schonen. 

Nächste Woche ist aber Saisonabschlußparty in Todtnau, Koni und ich überlegen, ob wir nachmittags rüber düsen und dann mit den Jungs feiern. Mit Übernachtung, da es ja auch Alkohol gibt  Hat sonst noch jemand Bock auf Zäpfle und 'nen lustigen Abend mit lauter Bekloppten?


----------



## sms (21. Oktober 2006)

Backwoods schrieb:


> hab ich schon geguckt
> 
> halbtageskarten gibts erst ab 1400 (bis 1800)
> ich glaub nicht, dass ich schon um 1100 da bin
> ...


und wie ich morgen nach todtnau will, ich hätte auch heute nach Todtnau gewollt  ...

Aber ich bin einfach noch nicht fitt.... so eine ******** 

Viel Spass in Wildbad


----------



## driver79 (21. Oktober 2006)




----------



## sms (21. Oktober 2006)

driver79 schrieb:


>


das ist doch nicht etwa dein 2stage ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boerni (21. Oktober 2006)

nee gehört nicht chris, gehört dem osterhasen


----------



## sms (21. Oktober 2006)

boerni schrieb:


> nee gehört nicht chris, gehört dem osterhasen


ich hasse den osterhasen


----------



## boerni (22. Oktober 2006)

ja ist schon nen penner, aber ich geh morgen mit dem hasen fahren


----------



## verbrannter (22. Oktober 2006)

also hab das leider irgendwie zu spaet mitbekommen, dass gestern und heut große ausfahrt war  
naja wie siehts denn bei euch am naechsten wochenende aus, würd mein rad dieses jahr doch auch gern nochmal richtig schoen ausfuehren


----------



## Koeni (22. Oktober 2006)

@DD
wann ist die Party nochmal? Am Samstag?
Ich muss am Samstag mittag meine Eltern zum Flughafen bringen


----------



## Floater (22. Oktober 2006)

driver79 schrieb:


>





herzlichen glückwunsch! wenn der osterhase mir nächstes jahr viel geld vorbeibringt würd ich mir ja auch das zed8 besorgen...habs mir auf der eurobike von nem netten neuseeländer zeigen lassen und war begeistert!
bverichte mal, wie das ding fährt!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Oktober 2006)

@Chris

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß


----------



## Backwoods (22. Oktober 2006)

geiles wetter und kurz vor saisonschluss,
da wollen alle nochmal  fahren.

wildbad war heut abartig voll!

es waren z.t. so viele biker unten, dass nicht alle in eine bahn gepasst haben
und 6 DH-geräte in ein abteil ist ein schönes gewürge 

dafür sind die strecken gut in schuss 
schön war's


----------



## boerni (22. Oktober 2006)

hi,
so nachdem chris und ich heut den ganzen tag gefahren sind kann ich nur eins sagen, das 2stage ist ein sehr gefährliches bike. es ist extrem schwer die geschwindigkeit richtig einzuschätzen, weil der hinterbau einfach so geil ist. wäre bei der 2. abfahrt zweimal fast abgeflogen weil ich einfach zu schnell in die kurve gefahren bin, in kurven bei denen ich noch nie probleme hatte. man hat unendlich grip und traktion. für mich das mit abstand beste bike, was ich je gefahren bin. ich musste mich drauf konzentrieren, dass ich nicht trete weil ich einfach zu schnell für meine kurventechnik war. man verliert kein speed über wurzeln oder so. springen lässt sich das teil auch sehr gut, liegt perfekt in der luft und man merkt den absprung auch, also die luftdämpfer sacken nicht weg, was man ja sonst von solchen dämpfern gewohnt ist.
alles in allem ein perfektes rad und jeder der sich für nächste saison ein neues bike kaufen möchte, sollte sich 2stage mal genau anschauen.


----------



## zerg10 (23. Oktober 2006)

boerni schrieb:


> hi,
> so nachdem chris und ich heut den ganzen tag gefahren sind kann ich nur eins sagen, das 2stage ist ein sehr gefährliches bike. es ist extrem schwer die geschwindigkeit richtig einzuschätzen, weil der hinterbau einfach so geil ist. wäre bei der 2. abfahrt zweimal fast abgeflogen weil ich einfach zu schnell in die kurve gefahren bin, in kurven bei denen ich noch nie probleme hatte. man hat unendlich grip und traktion. für mich das mit abstand beste bike, was ich je gefahren bin. ich musste mich drauf konzentrieren, dass ich nicht trete weil ich einfach zu schnell für meine kurventechnik war. man verliert kein speed über wurzeln oder so. springen lässt sich das teil auch sehr gut, liegt perfekt in der luft und man merkt den absprung auch, also die luftdämpfer sacken nicht weg, was man ja sonst von solchen dämpfern gewohnt ist.
> alles in allem ein perfektes rad und jeder der sich für nächste saison ein neues bike kaufen möchte, sollte sich 2stage mal genau anschauen.



Technik satt, das mag ich  Feines Bike !

Was wiegt das Ding denn u. wie kompliziert ist es, die beiden (aufeinander) Dämpfer abzustimmen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (23. Oktober 2006)

kann mich da nur björn anschließen. einfach geil!!!

wiegt so wie da steht ca. 18.5 kg. ist aber noch nicht der endaufbau, da nen paar teile noch nicht da sind/die kohle für die teile erstmal fehlt.


----------



## driver79 (23. Oktober 2006)

das grundsetup, dass in der beschreibung steht, passt ganz gut. bin so den ganzen tag gefahren. über das feintuning kann ich noch nichts sagen.


----------



## boerni (23. Oktober 2006)

sorry chris ich wollt dir nicht das privileg des 1. testberichtes wegnehmen. hab gedacht du schreibst noch mehr dazu. du bist ja viel mehr mit gefahren. das wollte ich nicht, tut mir leid
björn


----------



## driver79 (23. Oktober 2006)

kein problem. hab grad net so viel zeit zum schreiben, deswegen isses kapp ausgefallen. ausführlicher folgt dann die nächste tage. spätestens nach nächstem we.


----------



## Koeni (25. Oktober 2006)

Hey Jungens,
ich hab gerade mit dem Steppi geschwatzelt und wir haben überlegt, demnächst mal so ne im freien am feuer schlaf und glühwein trink'n grill aktion zu machen.
Irgendwo im wald zwischen solitude und vaihingen gibts ja möglicheiten zu hauf.
hätte noch wer lust, oder muss ich mit dem invaliden alleine im wald schlafen?


----------



## Backwoods (25. Oktober 2006)

Hi Ihr Filme gucker,

in welchem(n) Film(en) ist der typ auf dem einrad DH gefahren und rumgehopst? 

hab leider keine zeit die ganzen kranked, nwd usw filme durchzu schauen

bin für jeden tip dankbar 
am besten film angeben und die zeit ab wann die scene ungefähr läuft

thx


----------



## verbrannter (26. Oktober 2006)

abend backwoods,
mhh auch auf die gefahr hin dass du mich jetzt für nen nerd hälst, der kerl heisst kris holm und is in nwdII ab 7:50 bis etwa 10:50 zu sehen...hatte den film hier grad zufaellig aufm pc, glaub aber dass es noch andre gab in denen er auftaucht. antwortest mir jetzt auf meine pm?  

abend koeni, je nachdem in was für einem kreis ihr eure gemuetliche waldaktion geplant habt würd ich auch gern dabei sein...auch wenn ihr mich nicht kennt...aber vielleicht kann man das ja so ändern. wäre nämlich genau nach meinem geschmack


----------



## mantra (26. Oktober 2006)

Tavh Mädels,

wie sehen denn Eure Wochenendpläne aus? Geht Ihr noch irgendwohin zu radeln?

Gruß Robert


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. Oktober 2006)

mantra schrieb:


> Tavh Mädels,
> 
> wie sehen denn Eure Wochenendpläne aus? Geht Ihr noch irgendwohin zu radeln?
> 
> Gruß Robert


 
Rad fahren sieht bei mir ehr schlecht aus  
Können aber zusammen auf so einem Hometrainer fahren. Ist sowas ähnlich es wie ein Hometrail  

@verbrannter
DA kannste gerne mitkommen. Je mehr Leute um so witziger is es ja. 
Schlafsack und MAtte sind eigentlich die einzigen Vorrausetzungen für eine solche Aktion.

@BAckwoods
Die Frage nach dem Film is OK. Aber nach der Stelle im Film, Minute von bis, fällt unter Faulheit.   Arbeiten delegieren will aber auch gelernt sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (26. Oktober 2006)

werd am we auf jeden fall nach wildbad und todtnau fahren!!! an welchem tag wohin kann ich noch nicht sagen.


----------



## driver79 (26. Oktober 2006)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/306823


----------



## mantra (26. Oktober 2006)

So...meine Wochenendpläne haben sich spontan erübrigt!!! Ich hab noch Karten für Todtnau und Wildbad zu vergeben! Falls jemand Interesse hat, einfach kurz melden!


----------



## driver79 (26. Oktober 2006)

würd sie nehmen. werde am samstag fürn halben tag nach wildbad und am sonntag nach todtnau fahren.


----------



## Koeni (26. Oktober 2006)

haste vom alten bock überhaupt noch was verbaut?

@ all
ich bin am samstag mim chris in wildbad, ich ohne bike, aber mit fotomaschine 

@verbrannter
klar, komm mit, solang du nicht den ganzen glühwein alleine trinkst geht das schon


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. Oktober 2006)

Hab auch noch 4Pkt. für Todtnau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtmag (26. Oktober 2006)

Im Wald schlafen und Glühwein und andere Sachen am Feuer trinken hört sich lustig an  Wäre auch dabei...

@ driver79: scharfes Teil 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Backwoods (26. Oktober 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @BAckwoods
> Die Frage nach dem Film is OK. Aber nach der Stelle im Film, Minute von bis, fällt unter Faulheit.   Arbeiten delegieren will aber auch gelernt sein



du kennst die neue definition von TEAM?
Toll Ein Anderer Machts 

ist dir ausser  NDW II noch was eingefallen - du hattest doch gerade viel zeit zum gucken  

wie geht's dir eingentlich?


----------



## mantra (26. Oktober 2006)

@Chris: Dann können wir da ja gleich ne Übergabe machen wenn Du mir mein Zeugs wieder bringst!


----------



## Floater (26. Oktober 2006)

hi! bin am we wieder vorrätig und würde gerne in/ um stuttgart fahren gehen am samstag! noch jemand?


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (26. Oktober 2006)

Grüß Gott! Würde auch in Wald mitkommen. 

@Koeni: Kann man sich da evtl. anschließen am Samstag?


----------



## dangerousD (26. Oktober 2006)

@driver
Coole Karre...  baut zwar vorn noch recht hoch, aber ich denke, das änderst Du noch. So ein flacher Vorbau tut manchmal Wunder  Freue mich schon, mal wieder mit Dir zu heizen!  Nur leider nicht dieses WE, will nicht riskieren, beim Schnell-Bergab-Hacken noch mal auf mein Knie zu fallen. Kann es jetzt aber immerhin schon fast wieder 90° beugen, ohne vor Schmerzen zu schreien  

@all
Werde den Samstag nutzen, um eine Runde im Schönbuch zu drehen. Ein bißchen Bewegung tut meinem Knie sicher ganz gut, wer also Bock hat, 2-3h mit mir durch den Wald zu heizen, soll sich melden. Kein Rennen, just for fun  Muß mich schließlich schonen...   Geboten werden jede Menge Singletrails, einige Forststrassen und ein paar lustige Abfahrten. Abfahrt dann in Herrenberg-Kayh, Zeit?! So gegen Mittag...


----------



## zerg10 (27. Oktober 2006)

@Waldschläfer
Sagt Bescheid wann, dann komm' ich mit der Thermoskanne u. der Kühlbox vorbei  

Und nach Chris tollen Bildern, muß ich auch mal eins posten:


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Oktober 2006)

@zerg
Da hat der Arzt doch seine Gabel vom Mittag drinne vergessen


----------



## Koeni (27. Oktober 2006)

DaCaPtAiN schrieb:


> Grüß Gott! Würde auch in Wald mitkommen.
> 
> @Koeni: Kann man sich da evtl. anschließen am Samstag?



Ich fahr halt mit dem Chris im Auto und bin wie gesagt nur zum Bilder machen da


----------



## Backwoods (27. Oktober 2006)

Koeni schrieb:


> Ich fahr halt mit dem Chris im Auto und bin wie gesagt nur zum Bilder machen da



Ihr seid also Sa in wildbad?
da hab ich leider keine zeit

was geht am sonntag so?
die wettervorhersage fürs wochenende ist ja nicht so der knaller 
geht sonntag noch jemand in den park? 

ansonsten muss ich halt auf den üblichen trails ne runde drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (27. Oktober 2006)

am sonntag fahr ich bis jetzt alleine nach todtnau. wenn du willst kannste mitkommen. werd morgen so um 10 uhr beim mike noch die karte abholen, wenn er denn da ist.


----------



## Backwoods (28. Oktober 2006)

driver79 schrieb:


> am sonntag fahr ich bis jetzt alleine nach todtnau. wenn du willst kannste mitkommen. werd morgen so um 10 uhr beim mike noch die karte abholen, wenn er denn da ist.



danke für das angebot!
aber mir gehts leider wie dem sms letztes wochenende. war schon gestern nachmittag nicht mehr so richtig fit und heute ist noch schlechter. leichte kopfschmerzen, gleiderschmerzen... 

Ausserdem:
Vorhersage für Sonntag:
Am Sonntag zieht ein umfangreiches und intensives Regengebiet über unseren Vorhersageraum hinweg. Die höchsten Temperaturen bewegen sich zwischen 15 und 18 Grad C, im Bergland werden 12 Grad C erreicht. 

ich glaub ich kann mich guten gewissens erholen morgen. 

wenn doch was gehen sollte geh ich vielleicht nochmal nach WB.


----------



## sms (28. Oktober 2006)

Backwoods schrieb:


> danke für das angebot!
> aber mir gehts leider wie dem sms letztes wochenende. war schon gestern nachmittag nicht mehr so richtig fit und heute ist noch schlechter. leichte kopfschmerzen, gleiderschmerzen...
> ...


Jooo, das hatte ich fast 4 Tage lang.
---> Gute Besserung <---


----------



## mantra (28. Oktober 2006)

@Koni: 

Gibts schon Bilder?


----------



## verbrannter (29. Oktober 2006)

mhh am samstag musst ich arbeiten, aber wie isses denn bei euch am sonntag?


----------



## Koeni (29. Oktober 2006)

F11 für besseren Durchblick


----------



## mantra (29. Oktober 2006)

Schön! Allerdings echt ungewohnt den Chris mit Brille fahren zu sehen


----------



## Koeni (29. Oktober 2006)

Das is meine Brille, die hab ich ihm "auf's Auge gedrückt"  
Sieht besser aus auf Fotos als so ein leerer Helm find ich


----------



## AliBengali (29. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

BIEKmob.de . Die neue und speziell für Stuttgart und Umgebung zugeschnittene Plattform für alle die was mit MTB zu tun haben. Vereint euch, schickt ihen Material wie Bilder Beiträge und Videos um eine feste Größe in und um Stuttgart zu werden!!!! 

Der AliBengali


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FXO (30. Oktober 2006)

...mal so nebenbei: schöne Grüße aus München, der "große Bikepark" (siehe Foto) ist von mir keine 50min entfernt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Oktober 2006)

@felix
Wohnst Du jetzt in München?


----------



## guddn (30. Oktober 2006)

Tag die Herren,

morgen, letzter Schönwettertag, werde ich nochmal nach Wildbad ziehen, nachdem ich letzte Woche echt richtig Spaß hatte 

Noch jemand da der frei hat, oder Lust...?

Ansonsten noch wat: XO Trigger 3/9 fach für 135,- mit voller Garantie hätte ich zum anbieten...

Gruß an alle Invaliden & noch fahrtüchtigen, guddn.


----------



## dangerousD (30. Oktober 2006)

@koni
Wieder mal schöne Bilder! Was so'ne Kamera doch ausmacht  Spaß, liegt natürlich am Knipser... aber hey, ich gehe zum Air&Style nach München, da könnte ich mit Deiner Cam auch ein paar schicke Fotos schießen. Falls Du sie mal verleihen würdest...  Werde auch gaaanz lieb drum bitten! 

@chris
So eine Brille solltest Du Dir vielleicht auch zulegen - dann gibt's auch weniger Staub in die Augen, wenn Du mal wieder mit dem Gesicht in einem Anlieger bremst 

@all
Und da ist sie wieder - die Winterzeit! Möchte mal wissen, welcher Trottel auf die Idee mit der Zeitumstellung gekommen ist. Nun muß man definitiv wieder mit Licht fahren, wenn man unter der Woche mal in den Wald will. Na ja, hat auch seine Reize


----------



## FXO (30. Oktober 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @felix
> Wohnst Du jetzt in München?




ja, schon seit ein paar wochen....


um den neid noch zu schüren hab ich noch ein paar fotos in meine galerie geladen. ach ja, bis zu dem spot sind es ca. 50 autominuten von mir (muhaha), und wenn das zu weit ist gibt es noch die isartrails incl. bombenkrater...


----------



## Backwoods (31. Oktober 2006)

FXO schrieb:


> ja, schon seit ein paar wochen....
> 
> 
> um den neid noch zu schüren hab ich noch ein paar fotos in meine galerie geladen. ach ja, bis zu dem spot sind es ca. 50 autominuten von mir (muhaha), und wenn das zu weit ist gibt es noch die isartrails incl. bombenkrater...



sehr schön 

was wiegt dein mfr eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (31. Oktober 2006)

danke dd und stefan

wers mal life begutachten möchte hat morgen in wildbad die möglichkeit dazu


----------



## GS Collezione (31. Oktober 2006)

Jo,

bin Morgen dann wohl auch in BW.
Denke wir werden dort einige bekannte Gesichter antreffen  

Greetz


----------



## guddn (1. November 2006)

Servus,

Wildbad war super, die ÖPNV Anfahrt hat sich echt gelohnt! Aus der Sommerbergbahn ausgestiegen, überraschte mich erstmal die warme Tempratur, Inversionslage sei dank. Zudem war derr Andrang am Lift recht übersichtlich.
Auf der leicht getuned'n BikerX Strecke war der Brechsand endlich fest, da ging was...
Abfahrt war bei mir ca. 17:30 den DH runter zum Bhf Wildbad, die Strecke ist in super Zustand. Leider war es an einigen Stellen fast schon zappenduster, sodaß  ich nur hoffen konnte, daß mein VR die richtige Linie findet...

Luschdig: habe gestern in nem anderen Fred gefragt wer noch nach WB geht, ein Janos hatte sich gemeldet. Der Junge aus Ravensburg nimmt 4h Zugfahrt in Kauf nach WB zu kommen, RESPEKT!

@sms, co.

Geht mal wieder ne kleine Abendrunde? Bin für fast jeden Spaß zu haben 

Gruß guddn.


----------



## FXO (1. November 2006)

Backwoods schrieb:


> sehr schön
> 
> was wiegt dein mfr eigentlich?



Momentan bin ich bei 16,9kg (mit Pedalen und Dreck), allerdings mit nem Nobby Nic hinten- in Kombination mit Latexschlauch oder StansNoTubes-Milch funktioniert der gut und spart gegenüber Big Betties 300g an rotierender Masse, das ist deutlich spürbar. Potential liegt noch beim Dämpfer, mit nem Luftdämpfer würd ich grobe 500g sparen.
Ich glaube wenn man das MFR konsequent aufbaut kann man bei unter 16kg landen.


----------



## Backwoods (1. November 2006)

FXO schrieb:


> Momentan bin ich bei 16,9kg (mit Pedalen und Dreck), allerdings mit nem Nobby Nic hinten- in Kombination mit Latexschlauch oder StansNoTubes-Milch funktioniert der gut und spart gegenüber Big Betties 300g an rotierender Masse, das ist deutlich spürbar. Potential liegt noch beim Dämpfer, mit nem Luftdämpfer würd ich grobe 500g sparen.
> Ich glaube wenn man das MFR konsequent aufbaut kann man bei unter 16kg landen.



was ist für ne gabel drin, luft?


----------



## FXO (1. November 2006)

Backwoods schrieb:


> was ist für ne gabel drin, luft?




naa, ne sherman mit stahlfeder....ist zwar leicht aber irgendwie inkonsistent: mal geht sie gut, mal nicht, mal knackt sie, mal funktioniert die absenkung nicht richtig. die wird evtl früher oder später durch ne lyric ersetzt...


----------



## Sofax (1. November 2006)

Mahlzeit!!



Fixed-gear-singlespeed-DH


----------



## Backwoods (1. November 2006)

Sofax schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!!
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed-gear-singlespeed-DH



war das jetzt zufall? oder weil ich die woche dananch gefragt hatte?

das ist jedenfalls nix neues. stammt aus ndw 2 - fat tire fury o.ä. 
scene 2 ab 7'50'' bis etwa 10 

es muss aber noch so nen film geben in dem chris holm rumhopst
wüsste gerne immer noch wie der heisst?


----------



## guddn (1. November 2006)

Backwoods schrieb:


> war das jetzt zufall? oder weil ich die woche dananch gefragt hatte?
> 
> das ist jedenfalls nix neues. stammt aus ndw 2 - fat tire fury o.ä.
> scene 2 ab 7'50'' bis etwa 10
> ...



Tach, mit Kranked hattest du schon recht... weiß aber leider selber net welcher genau, da ich die Sicherungskopie  auf meinem Rechner mitsamt allen wichtigen Daten von mir ins Nirvana geschossen habe  

Kann das Kranked 3 gewesen sein?

Gruß guddn.


----------



## mantra (1. November 2006)

Also ich bin mir sehr sicher dass der Holm nie in Kranked zu sehen war! Allerdings in 2 verschiedenen NWD Teilen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (1. November 2006)

guddn schrieb:


> Tach, mit Kranked hattest du schon recht... weiß aber leider selber net welcher genau, da ich die Sicherungskopie  auf meinem Rechner mitsamt allen wichtigen Daten von mir ins Nirvana geschossen habe
> 
> Kann das Kranked 3 gewesen sein?
> 
> Gruß guddn.



  schreib ich hier chinesisch 
wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil 

wie oben bereits geschrieben und auch vom mantra nochmal wiederholt:

die sequence ist aus NWD II (nix kranked) und fängt bei 7 minuten und 50 sek an. ende knapp 3 min später 

mich würde wie gesagt noch der andere film interssieren in den der chris rumhopst. wenn der mantra recht hat ist das wohl einer der anderen nwd's


----------



## mantra (1. November 2006)

Also...hab gerade nach geschaut und er ist zu sehen in: NWD 1, NWD 2 und in The Unicycle Man


----------



## Sofax (1. November 2006)

Backwoods schrieb:


> war das jetzt zufall? oder weil ich die woche dananch gefragt hatte?
> 
> das ist jedenfalls nix neues. stammt aus ndw 2 - fat tire fury o.ä.
> scene 2 ab 7'50'' bis etwa 10
> ...




beides! hatte deine Frage gelesen und zufällig heute nen link damit bekommen -> da hab ich an dich gedacht!


----------



## Koeni (1. November 2006)

So, Wildbad heute war nochmal richtig geil, aber es hat gehagelt und geschneit.
Sonne gabs aber auch. Hat sich auf jeden Fall nochmal gelohnt 

Nur jetzt wirds langsam affenkalt da oben...


----------



## guddn (1. November 2006)

Backwoods schrieb:


> schreib ich hier chinesisch
> wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil
> 
> wie oben bereits geschrieben und auch vom mantra nochmal wiederholt:
> ...



Tja, ich hÃ¤tte schwÃ¶ren kÃ¶nnen daÃ das Kranked war... 3 & 4 angeschaut... nix! Mit dem Alter wird das Hirn halt net besser!

Das mit Wildbad hatte ich mir auch Ã¼berlegt, aber nach der miesen Prognose gestern abend verworfen.... sauschade, das Wetter war dann wohl doch wesentlich besser. Mist.

@all:

Wie stehts jetzt eigentlich nach dem Saisonende? 
Wird man in WB von der Bahn eigentlich noch mitgenommen, und kann dann fÃ¼r die 2,-â¬ immer wieder den DH runter, oder sind Bahn/Strecke wÃ¤hrend der Winterpause tabu? 

GruÃ guddn.


----------



## mantra (1. November 2006)

Also die Bahn fährt auch im Winter und nimmt Dich und Dein Bike mit. Der Park ist allerdings offiziell geschlossen! Was man mit der info anfängt, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen!


----------



## guddn (1. November 2006)

Guten Abend,

mal wieder na Frage. Was haltet ihr von solch einem Rahmen für en Enduro?

http://cgi.ebay.de/F-A-T-FR-150-Rah...9QQihZ005QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ist denke ich so 08/15 Taiwan, aber der Preis ist doch recht attraktiv...

Mein Steppenwolf iss echt butterweich, da geht massig Speed in Kurven verloren und oder man kann die Linie nimmer halten, dat nervt!

Alternativen, die vor allem bezahlbar sind?

Danke schonmal, guddn.


----------



## mantra (2. November 2006)

Ich hab jetzt nicht den Nerv dazu Dir was anderes raus zu suchen, aber der Rahmen bei Ebay ist jetzt kein "Super Schnäppchen" da ja auch noch ein Dämpfer dazukommt!

Diesen oder ähnliche Rahmen gibts z.B. beim BMO als CMP Moto oder bei 100% Bike oder bei Poison usw. Schau einfach mal ein bisschen rum.


----------



## zerg10 (2. November 2006)

guddn schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> mal wieder na Frage. Was haltet ihr von solch einem Rahmen für en Enduro?
> 
> ...



3,9kg ohne Dämpfer sind 'ne Menge. 
Dann bastel Dir ins Steppenwolf lieber einen modernen Dämpfer (DHX, 4-way, etc.), dann sollte es auch nicht mehr wegsacken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (2. November 2006)

seh ich genauso,erstens zu schwer und zweitens auch nicht mehr supergünstig, wenn du nen ordentlichen Dämpfer draufrechnest.
Unter Umständen was Gebrauchtes aus dem Bikemarkt?


----------



## brumbrum (2. November 2006)

Will eigentlich mal wieder wer zu den Eichhörnchen ??


----------



## Koeni (2. November 2006)

@brumbrum
aber auf jeden Fall!
Zum Fahren, aber auch zum Bilder machern. Bist du wieder fit?


----------



## sms (2. November 2006)

Koeni schrieb:


> @brumbrum
> aber auf jeden Fall!
> Zum Fahren, aber auch zum Bilder machern. Bist du wieder fit?


Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl, das ist dem brumbrum egal, ob er fitt ist oder nicht...  
@brumbrum also ich wäre so sicher nicht gefahren   Respekt


----------



## brumbrum (2. November 2006)

Koeni schrieb:


> @brumbrum
> aber auf jeden Fall!
> Zum Fahren, aber auch zum Bilder machern. Bist du wieder fit?



Na, fitt ist etwas anderes, das zieht sich sicherlich noch ne Weile hin.
Auf ne DH werde ich das nächste halbe Jahr noch nicht gehen - zum Glück ist Winter.
Wir haben übringens kleine neue Überraschungen  .

@sms: merci vielmals

Greetz


----------



## Koeni (3. November 2006)

Hört sich gut an. Vielleicht schau ich mal noch vorbei am Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (3. November 2006)

Hat irgendein schneller Flitzer Bock auf ein Fotoshooting bei den Eichhörnchen am Wochenende?


----------



## sms (3. November 2006)

Koeni schrieb:


> Hat irgendein schneller Flitzer Bock auf ein Fotoshooting bei den Eichhörnchen am Wochenende?



Sonntag? !


----------



## driver79 (3. November 2006)

http://www.2stagebikes.com/page/172


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. November 2006)

driver79 schrieb:


> http://www.2stagebikes.com/page/172


----------



## brumbrum (3. November 2006)

Koeni schrieb:


> Hat irgendein schneller Flitzer Bock auf ein Fotoshooting bei den Eichhörnchen am Wochenende?



Bin zwar kein schneller Flitzer, aber, wenn's net regnet wär ich schon da


----------



## Koeni (3. November 2006)

@driver
wär ja cool, wenn noch dastehen würde, von wem die Fotos sind 

@Eichhörnchen
Ja, also Sonntag bei einigermaßen gutem Wetter könnte ich mir schon vorstellen


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (3. November 2006)

Wenn's bei mir zeitlich passt und meine Nase weniger "läuft" bin ich So auch da.
Ab welcher Uhrzeit seid ihr dann da? 13:00 Uhr?

@Stieven: Bist Du eigentlich mit meiner Fox-Feder zufrieden? Falls ja, würdest Du mir dann bitte Deine (400er, oder?) mitbringen? Danke schonmal.


----------



## Koeni (3. November 2006)

ich bin noch nich tganz sicher, ob es klappt, aber falls ja, werd ich sicher so gegen elf da sein


----------



## mantra (3. November 2006)

driver79 schrieb:


> http://www.2stagebikes.com/page/172



Aha...ne Boxxer Ride!!! Soso!!!



Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Wenn's bei mir zeitlich passt und meine Nase weniger "läuft" bin ich So auch da.
> Ab welcher Uhrzeit seid ihr dann da? 13:00 Uhr?
> 
> @Stieven: Bist Du eigentlich mit meiner Fox-Feder zufrieden? Falls ja, würdest Du mir dann bitte Deine (400er, oder?) mitbringen? Danke schonmal.



Kann es sein dass ich von Dir noch 30,- für 2 BigHit Schaltaugen, die Dir der Mike gegeben hat, bekomme?


----------



## Backwoods (3. November 2006)

sms schrieb:


> Sonntag? !



Na immerhin mal sonntags - da hab ich nähmlich auch zeit 

eigentlich wollt' ich mich endlich mal bei sms im wäldchen einladen  

aber wenn ihr alle zu den eichhörnchen geht komm ich halt dorthin
hoffentlich wird das wetter einigermaßen (und ich hab ein auto) sonst vieleicht doch bei dir sms?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphill-Chiller (3. November 2006)

> Kann es sein dass ich von Dir noch 30,- für 2 BigHit Schaltaugen, die Dir der Mike gegeben hat, bekomme?



Kann sein, ist aber nicht so. 
Wie kommst Du denn auf mich?


----------



## mantra (4. November 2006)

Ja ne...dann hab ich wohl hinter Deinem Nick die falsche Person vermutet! Eigentlich meinte ich den Jakob.

Sorry!!!


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (4. November 2006)

Moin,

wir werden uns wohl am Sonntag morgen so gegen 9.30 / 10.00 h in Herrenberg zu einer kleinen Singeltrail-Tour im Schönbuch verabreden. Wer also von den Sofas (ich denk da so an DD, Scotty87, Dirt-mag usw.) oder auch nicht-Sofas und hier nur so mitleser, lust hat, einfach kurz posten, ich geb dann noch den genauen Treffpunkt bekannt. 
Wenn's Wetter zun grausam wird, bleiben wir im Bett.

Grüsse ra.


----------



## GS Collezione (4. November 2006)

Servus,

wäre auch dabei!
Wann gehts den los bei den Eichhörnchen?
Weil Sonntag Früh geh ich noch ins Fitnessstudio.
Könnte dann erst so gegen Mittag.
Bitte bescheid geben.

Danke


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (4. November 2006)

mantra schrieb:


> Ja ne...dann hab ich wohl hinter Deinem Nick die falsche Person vermutet! Eigentlich meinte ich den Jakob.
> Sorry!!!



Schon ok.


----------



## dangerousD (4. November 2006)

@ra.bretzeln
Ich gehe JETZT mal in den Schönbuch zum Fahren... und da morgen der eine oder andere zu den Eichhörnchen will, würde ich mich dort anschließen und wäre morgen vormittag also nicht dabei...

@all
Wer wäre denn morgen dann definitiv bei den Squirrels? Hätte nämlich voll Bock drauf... und @koni nein, ich ziehe nix Buntes an  komme dafür aber mit dem roten Rad. Ist doch ein Anfang!  Zeit ist mir eigentlich egal, also sagt einfach, wer ab wann da ist!!!

Greetz

der D


----------



## driver79 (4. November 2006)

wenns nicht regnet oder schneit bin ich morgen so ab 12 bei den eichhörnchen!


----------



## sms (4. November 2006)

Jo, sagen wir so ab 12:00Uhr


----------



## driver79 (4. November 2006)

fahrgemeinschaft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (4. November 2006)

driver79 schrieb:


> fahrgemeinschaft?


Ja, klar, sprit spaaaare!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. November 2006)

Vielleicht komm ich auch mal rum 
Als stiller Beobachter


----------



## Mmachine (4. November 2006)

Hi,
ich bin neu in BB und würde mich gern für die Schönbuchtour morgen anschließen. 
Alles weitere später.

Gruß,
Mmachine


----------



## Backwoods (4. November 2006)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @ra.bretzeln
> 
> @all
> Wer wäre denn morgen dann definitiv bei den Squirrels? Hätte nämlich voll Bock drauf... und @koni nein, ich ziehe nix Buntes an  komme dafür aber mit dem roten Rad. Ist doch ein Anfang!  Zeit ist mir eigentlich egal, also sagt einfach, wer ab wann da ist!!!
> ...



wenn du morgen zu den eichhörnchen gehst könnten wir ne fahrgemeinschaft bilden - also du holst dann mich ab 

dann komm ich wenigstens nicht zu spät


----------



## ricktick (4. November 2006)

Dann komm ich wohl auch 
Auch wenns morgens bissl regnet, keine Angst da ist es Knochentrocken.


----------



## GS Collezione (4. November 2006)

Servus,

da soviele Leute kommen die mir auch bekannt sind kann ich nicht nein sagen  .
Werde wahrscheinlich erst nach unserem Training dort auftauchen.
Hoffe mein Fußgelenk macht mit ist immer noch lädiert von der DM in BW.  
Jo bis denn.

Freue mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (4. November 2006)

@Eichhörnchen-Jäger
Hole den Backwoods kurz nach elf ab, wir sind dann auch ab 12 etwa vor Ort... freu' mich schon, bis morgen!

@uphill-chiller
Ich hoffe doch, wir sehen uns dann morgen auch mal wieder! Wär' Klasse!


...und weg!


----------



## mantra (4. November 2006)

Na dann wünsch ich Euch mal viel Spaß morgen! Ich werd wohl lustig lernen 

Damit Ihr nicht vergesst wie DH geht, hier mal ein echt geiles Video!!!

http://www.extremsportfilm.at/flickstyle/filme/vertical_racing.wmv

Gruß Robert


----------



## driver79 (4. November 2006)

sms schrieb:


> Ja, klar, sprit spaaaare!



ok. werd dich dann so um 11:30 uhr abholen.


----------



## sms (5. November 2006)

driver79 schrieb:


> ok. werd dich dann so um 11:30 uhr abholen.


Cool,

ich koche Kaffee,
bringt jemand Muffins oder Kekse mit?


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (5. November 2006)

mantra schrieb:


> Na dann wünsch ich Euch mal viel Spaß morgen! Ich werd wohl lustig lernen
> 
> Damit Ihr nicht vergesst wie DH geht, hier mal ein echt geiles Video!!!
> 
> ...



Und eine echt geile Strecke dazu...


----------



## Koeni (5. November 2006)

schei$$e. Ich hab keine Schuhe mehr. Jetzt muss ich in Sambas fahren  

mach mich demnächst aufn weg...


----------



## mantra (5. November 2006)

Die Strecke scheint, zumindestens zum größten Teil; Schladming zu sein!


----------



## Floater (5. November 2006)

...alle jahre wieder: am 18.11.2006feiere ich meinen mittlerweile 29.heul: ) geburtstag!
hierzu lade ich euch alle recht herzlich ins allgäu(je nach auto 1.45-2 stunden von stuggi) ein!
je nach wetter und schneelage würde ich vor der feier (frei nach dem motto "tequilla tonite tomorrow we ride!"...nur eben anders rum...und wer außer dem dd sagen kann aus welchem film der spruch ist hats drauf!)noch einen ski- snowboardtag oder eine biketour (pfänder) einplanen. genaueres hierzu dann in der woche vorher!
übernachtungsmöglichkeiten sind zahlreich vorhanden...
also würd mich freuen bei der gelegenheit mal viele von euren nasen wieder zu sehen...


----------



## Koeni (5. November 2006)

...mal schon eines von heute:


----------



## Koeni (5. November 2006)

Stieven

(F11 drugga!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brumbrum (5. November 2006)

merci


----------



## Koeni (5. November 2006)

Chris:


----------



## Koeni (5. November 2006)

Ähh, Name vergessen, sorry


----------



## mantra (5. November 2006)

@Koni: Wie immer, sehr geile Bilder!

@Chris: Wo sind denn die neuen Handschuhe?


----------



## Koeni (5. November 2006)

So, jetzt hab ich kein Bock mehr. Hier noch eins, damit der Dirk nicht heulen muss


----------



## Koeni (5. November 2006)

danke


----------



## Koeni (5. November 2006)

Ahh, den Kleinsten hab ich wieder vergessen  

Simon:






Die anderen Positionen waren nicht so ganz ergiebig leider


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. November 2006)

He Koni, dass wird ja so richtig was mit den Bildern!


----------



## driver79 (5. November 2006)

mantra schrieb:


> @Chris: Wo sind denn die neuen Handschuhe?



die sind noch schön eingepackt. sollen ja noch ne weile halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guddn (5. November 2006)

Nice pics.

@ de_reu: Noch da? hab schon ewig nix mehr von dir gehört?!

@ zerg10: Bin leider lang net zum antworten gekommen. Wegen meinem Steppenwolf: der Hinterbau selber ist das Prob. Super weich ist det Ding, das Hinterrad drückst du in jeder hart gafahrenen Kurve an die Sitz- & Kettenstreben, sogar die Pike Team mit extra hart eingespeichtem VR gibt 4mm seitlich nach. Bin halt zu schwer... 
Aber wiederum bin ich finanziell zu angeschlagen, sodaß ich das Rad todfahr...


----------



## zerg10 (6. November 2006)

guddn schrieb:


> @ zerg10: Bin leider lang net zum antworten gekommen. Wegen meinem Steppenwolf: der Hinterbau selber ist das Prob. Super weich ist det Ding, das Hinterrad drückst du in jeder hart gafahrenen Kurve an die Sitz- & Kettenstreben, sogar die Pike Team mit extra hart eingespeichtem VR gibt 4mm seitlich nach. Bin halt zu schwer...
> Aber wiederum bin ich finanziell zu angeschlagen, sodaß ich das Rad todfahr...



Schon mal eine Schraubachse probiert ? Evtl. aus einem schönen Stahlrohling drehen lassen. Und wenn dein Rahmen noch Cantisockel hat, könntest Du den ja mit einem V-Brake Brakebooster verstärken...
Soweit meine Lowbudget-Vorschläge


----------



## dangerousD (6. November 2006)

@koni
Schöne Bildchen haste da...  Und wie ich gesehen habe, reichen schwarz-graue Klamotten vollkommen, sofern das Bike schön rot ist


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (6. November 2006)

@Koni: Die Bilder finde ich auch ziemlich gut. (Mein Favorit ist das Bild vom Basti. Auch mit dem hellen "Loch" im Hintergrund.) Du solltest künftig nur besser auf Deine Foto-Ausrüstung aufpassen (war ja klar, dass das kommt  ).


----------



## guddn (7. November 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Schon mal eine Schraubachse probiert ? Evtl. aus einem schönen Stahlrohling drehen lassen. Und wenn dein Rahmen noch Cantisockel hat, könntest Du den ja mit einem V-Brake Brakebooster verstärken...
> Soweit meine Lowbudget-Vorschläge



Hast Recht, Schraubachse, so ein Ding habe ich bei DT Swiss auf der Eurobike gesehen... Aber wie's um deren Durchmesser steht weiß ich net, meine Nabe wollt ich jetzt net ungedingt loshaben....

Ja und da mit dem Brakebooster iss n netter langer Winterabende-Basteltip: den guten alten Carbonbooster etwas aufbohren und mit cantisockelkonformen Schrauben fixieren, das schaue ich mal ob's geht, danke!

Was macht deine Hand?

Gruß guddn.


----------



## guddn (7. November 2006)

So ein Mist!!!

Kaum iss man mit'm sms unterwegs schon gehts schief!!! 





Tja anderst gesagt, so habe ich heut ein wenig Pech gehabt.
Erst relativ ungloreich ne Treppe runter(-fahr-)fallen, dann bis zur Uni Vaihingen kommen, wo mir eine unscheinbares Mäuerchen zum Verhängnis wurde...  

Jetzt kann ich nur mutmaßen, daß das den weichen Hinterbau etwas verursacht hatte... 

Naja, dann doch eben wieder mein Litevill in nächster Zeit.

Gruß guddn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. November 2006)

@guddn
Dann mal Gute Besserung für Dein Bike.


----------



## sms (8. November 2006)

guddn schrieb:


> So ein Mist!!!
> 
> Kaum iss man mit'm sms unterwegs schon gehts schief!!!
> 
> ....


Ich bin nicht schuld....

Hmmm, sooft wie wir gestern über irgendwelche Rahmenbruchgesschichten gesprochen haben......

und jetzt das...

=> "Grad mach' ihh 's Maul zuu"


----------



## brumbrum (8. November 2006)

Hallo, wir haben unsere Bilderseite neu aufgesetzt.
Viel Spass beim downloaden.
http://www.bikeyastyle.com/bikpic-info/
Grüße
Stieven


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. November 2006)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Hallo, wir haben unsere Bilderseite neu aufgesetzt.
> Viel Spass beim downloaden.
> http://www.bikeyastyle.com/bikpic-info/
> Grüße
> Stieven


Ich muss Euch jetzt mal loben. Jetzt kann man sich die Bilder auch mal in vernünftiger Größe ansehen. Bei 1Euro/Stck solltet Ihr auch Bilder von den Rennen gut verkaufen können. Wünsche es Euch zumindest.
Musst jetzt halt noch ein wenig Werbung dafür machen


----------



## Backwoods (8. November 2006)

Hi,

hat nicht am wochende jemand (koeni?) erzählt, dass es in MG einen werksverkauf von axo gibt?

kann mal jemand die adresse/öffnungzeiten posten

THX


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. November 2006)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat nicht am wochende jemand (koeni?) erzählt, dass es in MG einen werksverkauf von axo gibt?
> 
> ...


HAtte vor ein paar Wochen mit denen dort telefoniert. DAs gibt es nichtmehr!


----------



## Backwoods (9. November 2006)

Hi,

wie sieht's morgen mit nem nightride aus?

@DD 
ich könnte wohl auch nach herrenberg kommen
muss die uhrzeit nachher mal mit meiner besseren hälfte abklären.


----------



## Floater (9. November 2006)

Floater schrieb:


> ...alle jahre wieder: am 18.11.2006feiere ich meinen mittlerweile 29.heul: ) geburtstag!
> hierzu lade ich euch alle recht herzlich ins allgäu(je nach auto 1.45-2 stunden von stuggi) ein!
> je nach wetter und schneelage würde ich vor der feier (frei nach dem motto "tequilla tonite tomorrow we ride!"...nur eben anders rum...und wer außer dem dd sagen kann aus welchem film der spruch ist hats drauf!)noch einen ski- snowboardtag oder eine biketour (pfänder) einplanen. genaueres hierzu dann in der woche vorher!
> übernachtungsmöglichkeiten sind zahlreich vorhanden...
> also würd mich freuen bei der gelegenheit mal viele von euren nasen wieder zu sehen...





....ok doppelpost. nur zur sicherheit, falls es wegen konis bilderflut untergegangen ist!!


----------



## dangerousD (9. November 2006)

@backwoods
Hatte gestern meinen ersten Nightride und eine Begegnung mit einer Rotte Schwarzkittel... sehr lustig, aber die hatten wohl mehr Angst vor mir als ich vor Ihnen  Um aber nicht weiter vom Thema abzulenken: bei mir wird es morgen abend leider nix, sorry...  Dran bleiben, ein anderes Mal wird es sicher was!

@floater
Oh Mann, da habe ich doch glatt vergessen, zu posten! *Natürlich bin ich am Start* - der Steppi (aka "Der-mit-den-Krücken-läuft"  ) hatte auch schon Interesse bekundet  Vielleicht kann sich ja noch jemand von den faulen Säcken hier aufraffen! Boarden ist bei mir noch nicht drin, das Knie ist noch nicht wieder 100% fit für solche Späße. Aber Biken geht immer!!!


----------



## Floater (9. November 2006)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @backwoods
> Hatte gestern meinen ersten Nightride und eine Begegnung mit einer Rotte Schwarzkittel... sehr lustig, aber die hatten wohl mehr Angst vor mir als ich vor Ihnen  Um aber nicht weiter vom Thema abzulenken: bei mir wird es morgen abend leider nix, sorry...  Dran bleiben, ein anderes Mal wird es sicher was!
> 
> @floater
> Oh Mann, da habe ich doch glatt vergessen, zu posten! *Natürlich bin ich am Start* - der Steppi (aka "Der-mit-den-Krücken-läuft"  ) hatte auch schon Interesse bekundet  Vielleicht kann sich ja noch jemand von den faulen Säcken hier aufraffen! Boarden ist bei mir noch nicht drin, das Knie ist noch nicht wieder 100% fit für solche Späße. Aber Biken geht immer!!!





also doch kein undankbares pack...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. November 2006)

Also Männer,
wer kommt denn am Samstag 18.11.06 noch mit zum Jörg?
Wäre ja ganz witzig wenn da noch ein paar mitkommen würden.


----------



## sms (10. November 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Also Männer,
> wer kommt denn am Samstag 18.11.06 noch mit zum Jörg?
> Wäre ja ganz witzig wenn da noch ein paar mitkommen würden.


Kann ich mich bei euch als Mitfahrer eintragen 
@Steppi, oder @DD
ich brauche nicht viel Platz und sitze hinten


----------



## driver79 (10. November 2006)

mantra schrieb:


> Aha...ne Boxxer Ride!!! Soso!!!



hast dich verlesen


----------



## Backwoods (10. November 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Also Männer,
> wer kommt denn am Samstag 18.11.06 noch mit zum Jörg?
> Wäre ja ganz witzig wenn da noch ein paar mitkommen würden.



Ich muss leider volleyballern
hätte schon bock gehabt


----------



## Backwoods (10. November 2006)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @backwoods
> Hatte gestern meinen ersten Nightride und eine Begegnung mit einer Rotte Schwarzkittel... sehr lustig, aber die hatten wohl mehr Angst vor mir als ich vor Ihnen  Um aber nicht weiter vom Thema abzulenken: bei mir wird es morgen abend leider nix, sorry...  Dran bleiben, ein anderes Mal wird es sicher was!




ätsch, der holk hat sich erbarmt mit mir nightzuriden
dann fahrn wir halt ohne dich 

wenn sonst noch jemand mit will
wir treffen uns so gegen 8 irgendwo näche holk und dann gehts so grob richtung übungsplatz

ich schau hier vorher nochmal rein.


----------



## boerni (10. November 2006)

salut,
ich hab mir mal was gegönnt. hab mir nen neues spielzeug gekauft. kommt aber noch nen anderer vorbau ran sonst bleibt es so.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (11. November 2006)

Floater schrieb:


> ....ok doppelpost. nur zur sicherheit, falls es wegen konis bilderflut untergegangen ist!!



Hi, 

so wie es im Moment aussieht würde ich auch am 18.11 mit zum Jörg kommen, Family ist unterwegs und ich bin Strohwitwer.  
@DD + Mike: Wann wollt Ihr denn fahren??? Freitag schon oder Samstag?

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## dangerousD (11. November 2006)

@ra & sms

Wenn wir fahren, dann Samstag! Da wir ja nun anscheinend zu 3 1/2 sind  (running gag!!!), nehmen wir wohl keine Bikes mit. Ich würde das Fahrzeug spendieren, über genauen Treffpunkt und Abfahrtszeiten unterhalten wir uns die Woche dann mal!

@boerni
Just for the love of it!  In Schwarz sieht das Kleine auch nicht schlecht aus... da bekomme ich direkt Lust, meinen Rahmen doch noch aufzubauen!  Auch wenn er rot ist... Konnte mich bislang noch nicht durchringen, da mir mein DMR immer noch zu gut gefällt. Na mal sehen


----------



## Floater (11. November 2006)

@ dd: sag mal, du hast dochg in deinem nicolai den dnm dämpfer gegen einen x-fusion ersetzt? ist der x fusion deutlich besser oder immer noch deutlich schlechter als ein fo(vanilla rc zum bleistift)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. November 2006)

@Björn

Viel Spaß damit
Sieht umgänglicher als Dein kleines KONA aus.


----------



## dangerousD (11. November 2006)

@floater
Ganz ehrlich? Habe keinen großen Unterschied zwischen Vector und DNM gemerkt, habe halt nur mehr Vertrauen zum Vector. Da ich in dem Bike noch keinen FOX gefahren bin, kann ich ich nicht sagen, ob es besser oder schlechter oder gleich wäre... bin mit dem jetzigen Set-Up zufrieden, komme mit dem Bike schnell die Berge rauf und noch schneller wieder runter. Und das trotz "magerer" 140mm am Heck  HOW you ride, not WHAT!  (Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, daß der Rahmen an sich mit jedem Dämpfer klar kommt - ist halt ein durchdachter Viergelenker vom eigentlichen Erfinder des Horst-Links.)

Stell die Frage doch mal in einem Technik-Forum, dann kannst Du Dir die interessanteste Antwort aussuchen


----------



## Floater (11. November 2006)

@dd
naja, dann wird es wohl doch was anderes werden und länger dauern.
komme ja auch gut zurecht. aber das bass hat ja eh eigene probleme.....


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (12. November 2006)

Hallole, 

apropos Dämpfer, mein DHX5 macht gerade ein paar Zicken, hoher Losbrechmoment gepaart mit einem Geräusch. Da ich Rahmen/Dämpfer ja nicht in Deutschland gekauft hab, kann ich das mit der Garantie vergessen. 
Gibt es hier in der Gegend einen Händler der sich mit sowas auskennt oder muß ich den einschicken? (und wo am Besten, Toxoholics?....)

Danke im voraus für Infos
Grüsse ra.


----------



## Floater (12. November 2006)

es gibt natürlich noch mojo in england. die garantieren ja, dass der dämpfer nach 24 stunden wieder zurückgeschickt wird. kostet halt hws mehr versand.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (12. November 2006)

Danke Floater, ist auch ne gute Idee,

Für das nächste Wochenende muß ich mich jetzt doch entschuldigen, ich kann aus familiären Gründen leider doch nicht, Ihr seid also doch nur 2,5, sorry.

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (12. November 2006)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> , Ihr seid also doch nur 2,5, sorry.
> 
> Grüsse
> ra.


0,5 sms ist auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## FloFR (12. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

Die Eichhörnchenbilder vom letzten Sonntag sind jetzt in meiner Galerie zu sehen.
Hier mal zwei davon:










Gruß,
Flo


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. November 2006)

@FloFR
Auch schön geworden.


@BAckwoods
Es gibt das erste Bild von Dir. Und das ist auch noch scharf.  
(Axel meinte von Ihm gibt es kein Bild)


----------



## Backwoods (13. November 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @FloFR
> Auch schön geworden.
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich doch in der Gallerie vom FloFR schon gesehe und mit allen anderen runtergezogen 

trotzdem Thx


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (13. November 2006)

FloFR schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Die Eichhörnchenbilder vom letzten Sonntag sind jetzt in meiner Galerie zu sehen.
> Gruß,
> Flo


Hi,

  Vielen Dank!

VG


----------



## dangerousD (13. November 2006)

Hi Flo,

scheeene Foddos haste da!  Scheint ja ein richtiger Fotografen-Battle zu werden hier... aber vergesst dabei das Fahren nicht! 

Übrigens: will die Woche mal nach Esslingen, nach langer Zeit den Skatepark unter der  Adenauerbrücke wieder abrollen. Mittwoch oder Donnerstag abend... jemand Bock? Jeweils ab 19.00 etwa... Weiß allerdings nicht, ob ich morgen ins Netz komme - Kontakt also am besten via Mobilfon!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. November 2006)

@Floater

HAb hier mal 2 Fragen:

Wann soll denn das bei Dir am Samstag starten?
Gibbet was zum picken (essen)?


----------



## Floater (15. November 2006)

starten soll es so gegen 8-9

essen wirds geben, da ja doch leute mit langer anfahrt kommen...


----------



## zerg10 (16. November 2006)

So, melde ich mich auch mal wieder. Hab' heute einen lustigen Artikel im Gemeindeblättchen gefunden, den ich euch nicht vorenthalten will:





@Steppi
Hab' heute meine erste Ausfahrt bzw. meine ersten Sprünge ohne Schmerzen, aber mit null Kondition überstanden.


----------



## mantra (16. November 2006)

Seit heute gibts beim Lidl einen 8 teiligen T-ImbusschlÃ¼sselsatz fÃ¼r 11,99â¬. Er besteht aus nem 2,5er 3er 4er 5er 6er 7er 8er T-SchlÃ¼ssel und einer Wandhalterung.
Also fÃ¼r alle die sowas noch brauchen: KAUFEN MARSCH MARSCH!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (19. November 2006)

Hallo Freunde,
es ist schön gerade im Wald. Glaubt Ihr nicht?
Dochdoch. Schaut mal :


----------



## Backwoods (19. November 2006)

Koeni schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> es ist schön gerade im Wald. Glaubt Ihr nicht?
> Dochdoch. Schaut mal :



..und genau deswegen geh ich jetzt gleich ne runde fahren


----------



## zerg10 (21. November 2006)

Wer hat Zeit und Lust am Samstag oder Sonntag (u. je nach Wetterlage) eine kleine Reha-Tour mit zufahren ?
Entweder im SMS-Wäldchen oder rund um den Frauenkopf. Keine derben Sachen, sondern eher lockeres Rauf- und Runterrollen ...

Oder beim anderen ReHa-Patienten eine Runde zum Bärenschlössle.


----------



## Backwoods (21. November 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Wer hat Zeit und Lust am Samstag oder Sonntag (u. je nach Wetterlage) eine kleine Reha-Tour mit zufahren ?
> Entweder im SMS-Wäldchen oder rund um den Frauenkopf. Keine derben Sachen, sondern eher lockeres Rauf- und Runterrollen ...
> 
> Oder beim anderen ReHa-Patienten eine Runde zum Bärenschlössle.




Hi, 

wir sind samstag auf ner hochzeit eigeladen. da kommt mir so ne chill out runde mit dickem kopf am sonntag ganz gelegen 

btw: mein dsl modem ist vorhin verreckt  hat jemand noch ersatz daheim rumliegen den er mir die ein oder andere woche leihen kann? bin gerade nur mit der isdn backup lösung im netz.


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (22. November 2006)

wenn ihr mich mit nehmt, bin ich auch dabei...


----------



## Koeni (22. November 2006)

ich muss lernen, sonst wäre ich auch gerne mal wieder dabei


----------



## Floater (22. November 2006)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wir sind samstag auf ner hochzeit eigeladen. da kommt mir so ne chill out runde mit dickem kopf am sonntag ganz gelegen
> 
> btw: mein dsl modem ist vorhin verreckt  hat jemand noch ersatz daheim rumliegen den er mir die ein oder andere woche leihen kann? bin gerade nur mit der isdn backup lösung im netz.



habe noch ein arcor modem, allerdings im allgäu (aber die post transportiert ja auch päckchen)


----------



## de_reu (22. November 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Wer hat Zeit und Lust am Samstag oder Sonntag (u. je nach Wetterlage) eine kleine Reha-Tour mit zufahren ?
> Entweder im SMS-Wäldchen oder rund um den Frauenkopf. Keine derben Sachen, sondern eher lockeres Rauf- und Runterrollen ...
> 
> Oder beim anderen ReHa-Patienten eine Runde zum Bärenschlössle.



Ich wäre auch mal wieder dabei;
Sa. ab Mittag, so. mal sehen...


----------



## guddn (22. November 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Wer hat Zeit und Lust am Samstag oder Sonntag (u. je nach Wetterlage) eine kleine Reha-Tour mit zufahren ?
> Entweder im SMS-Wäldchen oder rund um den Frauenkopf. Keine derben Sachen, sondern eher lockeres Rauf- und Runterrollen ...
> 
> Oder beim anderen ReHa-Patienten eine Runde zum Bärenschlössle.



Hihi,

wenn dann Sonntag, am Samstag muß ich recht lang noch schaffen...
Naja, es sei denn es regnet Hunde und Katzen! (wie auch immer so was in der Praxis aussieht?!)

Gruß guddn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (23. November 2006)

Wetter.com sagt für Sonntag trockene Bedingungen voraus, also sag' ich mal Treffpunkt Stadtbahnhaltestelle Heumaden, 14:00Uhr. 
Passt das ?

Wird dann wohl meine letzte Ausfahrt mit dem HT


----------



## sms (24. November 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Wetter.com sagt für Sonntag trockene Bedingungen voraus, also sag' ich mal Treffpunkt Stadtbahnhaltestelle Heumaden, 14:00Uhr.
> Passt das ?
> 
> Wird dann wohl meine letzte Ausfahrt mit dem HT



So zurück aus der Ukraine......


Hey, das ist mein Wald, da bin ich natürlich dabei.


----------



## de_reu (24. November 2006)

sms schrieb:


> Hey, das ist mein Wald, da bin ich natürlich dabei.



Bin auch dabei!


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (24. November 2006)

Hi Axel, 

ich hätte noch ein Router für Dich, meld Dich mal, vielleicht komme ich Sonntags auch mit. 

Grüsse ra. 



Backwoods schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wir sind samstag auf ner hochzeit eigeladen. da kommt mir so ne chill out runde mit dickem kopf am sonntag ganz gelegen
> 
> btw: mein dsl modem ist vorhin verreckt  hat jemand noch ersatz daheim rumliegen den er mir die ein oder andere woche leihen kann? bin gerade nur mit der isdn backup lösung im netz.


----------



## Kailinger (24. November 2006)

Bin Morgen ab ca. 13.00 bei den Hörnchen.

Sonst noch wer?


----------



## de_reu (24. November 2006)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Bin Morgen ab ca. 13.00 bei den Hörnchen.
> 
> Sonst noch wer?



wo sind die morgen?
ber guten Wetter würde ich bei SMS ne kurze Runde fahren;
bin seit 6 Wochen nicht mehr unterwegs gewesen...
de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphill-Chiller (24. November 2006)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Bin Morgen ab ca. 13.00 bei den Hörnchen.
> 
> Sonst noch wer?



Eventuell komme ich auch für einige Stunden.


----------



## lius (24. November 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Wetter.com sagt für Sonntag trockene Bedingungen voraus, also sag' ich mal Treffpunkt Stadtbahnhaltestelle Heumaden, 14:00Uhr.
> Passt das ?
> 
> Wird dann wohl meine letzte Ausfahrt mit dem HT



darf man sich euch anschließen? wie lang fahrt ihr ungefähr? meine kondition läßt leider sehr zu wünschen übrig dieses jahr...


----------



## sms (25. November 2006)

lius schrieb:


> darf man sich euch anschließen? wie lang fahrt ihr ungefähr? meine kondition läßt leider sehr zu wünschen übrig dieses jahr...


Logisch kannst du mit,
also 14:00 Uhr ist gesetzt!
(Alles keine Konditionsbolzen hier)  

@de_reu hörnchen is nix für dich


----------



## driver79 (25. November 2006)

jo, bin dann auch bald bei den hörnchen.

morgen werd ich dann auch mal mitrollen, bin allerdings nur mit 9 gängen unterwegs


----------



## zerg10 (25. November 2006)

driver79 schrieb:


> jo, bin dann auch bald bei den hörnchen.
> 
> morgen werd ich dann auch mal mitrollen, bin allerdings nur mit 9 gängen unterwegs



Bin gerade zu faul auf das Santa andere Reifen zu machen, also komme ich morgen mit dem HT und 1*9. Da können wir ja die Schlußgruppe bilden ...


----------



## guddn (25. November 2006)

Nabend,

also sms-Wäldchen um 14:00... habe ich das recht verstanden?!

Könnte auch kommen, ebenfalls mit hardtail...

Gruß guddn.


----------



## Backwoods (26. November 2006)

sms schrieb:


> Logisch kannst du mit,
> also 14:00 Uhr ist gesetzt!
> (Alles keine Konditionsbolzen hier)



ich komm dann auch ins sms wäldchen 
@ra falls du kommst bring den router mal mit.


----------



## sms (26. November 2006)

Nebenbei:














10 000


----------



## de_reu (26. November 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Bin gerade zu faul auf das Santa andere Reifen zu machen, also komme ich morgen mit dem HT und 1*9. Da können wir ja die Schlußgruppe bilden ...



Sacht'ma Jungs wollt Ihr mich veräppeln?
Jetzt habe ich extra mein super kettenführung gegen nen' 2. Kettenblatt getauscht, jetzt kommt ihr alle mit einem an.... ;-)

Bis nachher!


----------



## sms (26. November 2006)

lius schrieb:


> darf man sich euch anschließen? wie lang fahrt ihr ungefähr? meine kondition läßt leider sehr zu wünschen übrig dieses jahr...


ääähm, alles o.k. bei dir?
Auf einmal warste weg und nichtmehr gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lius (26. November 2006)

sms schrieb:


> ääähm, alles o.k. bei dir?
> Auf einmal warste weg und nichtmehr gesehen?



ja alles klar! mir sind kurz vor ostflildern n paar autos und fußgänger in die quere gekommen und dank meiner nicht vorhanden kondition hab ich dann den anschluss an euch verloren. ihr müßt glaub auch irgendwo mal abgebogen sein, hab euch komplett aus den augen verloren...
war aber auf jeden fall ne schöne tour, auch wenns mir am ende dann etwas zu anstrengend wurde...


----------



## dangerousD (26. November 2006)

@all:

Nur zu Info, war heute auch nicht ganz untätig. Hatte bloß keinen Bock auf Wald, da war ich ja gestern schon  Bin also mal nach Ingersheim auf die BMX-Bahn gegangen, die sehr schön, aber nicht ganz ohne ist... nach zwei Stunden wurde es mir dann dort zu voll, also bin ich gleich im Anschluß noch nach Markgröningen. Dort ließ es sich auch extrem gut rum rollen, die Bahn ist top in schuß und glatt wie ein Babypopo. Sehr schnell, so daß man eigentlich alle Sprünge schafft. Selbst mit 1*9 Gängen  Ich habe sogar BMXer gesehen, die hatten nur einen Gang. Unglaublich!  

Kurzum: jede Menge Spaß gehabt, ich hoffe, Ihr auch!

Bis neulich im Wald dann! 

der D


----------



## sms (26. November 2006)

Genau, BMX bzw. Dirtbahn:

Rommelshausen

Das wichtigste in Kürze:






Anfahrt:

Rommelshausen liegt in der Nähe von Stuttgart direkt neben der Stadt Fellbach. Von Stuttgart kommend über die B14 bis zur Ausfahrt Fellbach Süd, dann Richtung Rommelshausen und der Beschilderung Richtung Schwimmbad folgen. Der Dirtpark liegt direkt am Ortsausgang, einen großen Parkplatz gibt es direkt vor dem Schwimmbad.
Alternativ die S-Bahn Linie S2 von Stuttgart aus Richtung Schorndorf nehmen und an der Haltestelle Rommelshausen aussteigen. Dann per Muskelkraft ortseinwärts Richtung Schule / Schwimmbad.


----------



## zerg10 (26. November 2006)

sms schrieb:


> Genau, BMX bzw. Dirtbahn:
> 
> Rommelshausen
> 
> ...



Cool, da bin ich, wenn's Wetter mitspielt am Freitag. Ansonsten war's heute spaßig, immerhin waren wir zu 8


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. November 2006)

Mahlzeit 

War heute auch im Wald 

Uni und Botnangtrail. War sehr geil.
Wer den Unitrail bei NAcht fahren will, ACHTUNG!!!
Ab der Steilkurve und dem kleinen Stumpf wurde der abgeholzt.
Nicht das da einer reinballert.


----------



## Koeni (26. November 2006)

Ja wie? der Steppi rollt wieder durch die Wälder?
Das ist ja fein


----------



## guddn (26. November 2006)

Hi,

ja auch von meiner Seite, war luschdig... 
vor allem mit 8 leuten, da gingt was 

Veilleicht bekommen wir das ja mal öfter hin...

Danke sms, Rommelshausen schaut echt toll aus, mit der S2 in 17min von HBF und dann mal schaun, wieviel Meter dann noch zum Bad.

Also, wenn mal jmd wieder eine Tour anzettelt, kurz posten  

Gruß vom guddn.


----------



## zerg10 (27. November 2006)

guddn schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja auch von meiner Seite, war luschdig...
> vor allem mit 8 leuten, da gingt was
> ...



Wenn's Wetter mitspielt, treibt es mich evtl. schon am Mittwochnachmittag dahin. Fast nur Tables, das passt prima zu meinem beschränktem Können...


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (27. November 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Wenn's Wetter mitspielt, treibt es mich evtl. schon am Mittwochnachmittag dahin. Fast nur Tables, das passt prima zu meinem beschränktem Können...



Wenn ich rechtzeitig ausm Gschäft raus komm, würd ich vielleicht auch mitkommen. Wann willst denn ca. los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (27. November 2006)

DaCaPtAiN schrieb:


> Wenn ich rechtzeitig ausm Gschäft raus komm, würd ich vielleicht auch mitkommen. Wann willst denn ca. los?



wenn's gut läuft, mache ich so um 13:00 die Biege und bin dann irgendwann zwischen 13:15 und 13:30 auf der Bahn. Hängt davon ab, wie die S-Bahn fährt u. wie weit man von der Haltestelle aus fahren muß...


----------



## guddn (27. November 2006)

Tja, sowie ich des gehört hab is grad am mittwoch ein mäßiges wetter vorhergesagt worden...

Mal schauen, ob ich auch mal die Woch in die richtung unterwegs sein kann  

PS: Ja auch für mich wären die Tables sehr viel angenehmer als Doubles, habe da noch einiges "nachzuholen"...  

Gruß guddn.


----------



## sms (27. November 2006)

Jetzt schaut euch mal diese Bild genau an:






   Wer hat mir meine Idee mit der Ente auf dem Lenker vom Stinky geklaut?


----------



## zerg10 (27. November 2006)

sms schrieb:


> Jetzt schaut euch mal diese Bild genau an:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und die Idee mit den Starthügel-Drops haben die uns auch geklaut ...

Ich klär' am Mittwoch dann auch das Enten-Copyright  Und wenn's regnet, dann eben am Wochenende...


----------



## guddn (27. November 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Und die Idee mit den Starthügel-Drops haben die uns auch geklaut ...
> 
> Ich klär' am Mittwoch dann auch das Enten-Copyright  Und wenn's regnet, dann eben am Wochenende...



Ach so, waret ihr noch ne runde Dirten gestern? ...und wenn du's schon schreibst, haste deine Starthügel auch in dieser oben gesehenen Form gepimpt?


----------



## sms (27. November 2006)

guddn schrieb:


> ...haste deine Starthügel auch in dieser oben gesehenen Form gepimpt?


Nö, er meint den vom Ra.Bretzeln (wo war der eigentlich gestern bzw. am Samstag????)




Links Drop, rechts Chickenway


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (27. November 2006)

@sms
schau lieber mal in den Keller, vielleicht ist nicht die Idee geklaut, sondern das Bike


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. November 2006)

@Koni
Ja, geht ganz gut. Allerdings hab ich nen Problem bei der letzten Schraube 
Könnte entzündet sein. Wird aber sicher auch werden. Hoffe ich.
Können ja mal zusammen eine Runde für Konditionsmuffel machen
Bin ziemlich unfit


----------



## boerni (27. November 2006)

@steppi
ich hab jetzt zum ertsen mal die fotos von oberammergau gesehen. ich würd mal sagen da müssen wir nächste saison hin. sieht sehr cool aus. 
also fahr mal fleissig 
gruss björn


----------



## Koeni (27. November 2006)

@steppi
klar, können wir machen. Ich bin aber jetzt Jogger, als vorsicht


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. November 2006)

@Björn
Auf jeden. Ich fand die Strecke sehr geil.
So Singletrailmäßig 

@Koni
Na klasse

Jetzt machste ernst, wa?


----------



## guddn (27. November 2006)

@ zerg10:

Kannsch ja schreiben ob du mittwochs rüberfährst, vielleicht kann ich mich ja an dem tag an der arbeit entbehrlich machen?!  

Gruß guddn.


----------



## zerg10 (28. November 2006)

guddn schrieb:


> @ zerg10:
> 
> Kannsch ja schreiben ob du mittwochs rüberfährst, vielleicht kann ich mich ja an dem tag an der arbeit entbehrlich machen?!
> 
> Gruß guddn.



wetter.com sagt morgen den ganzen Tag Regen voraus, also wird's wohl nix. Nächster Terminvorschlag wäre Freitag.


----------



## guddn (29. November 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:


> wetter.com sagt morgen den ganzen Tag Regen voraus, also wird's wohl nix. Nächster Terminvorschlag wäre Freitag.



Hey, und für Freitag hat der Onkel Kachelmann Sonnenschein gepredigt, was ne Fügung 

Aber von wegen Regen heut, nieseln tut a weng... ?!?

Kein Grund zum nicht Radfahrn


----------



## zerg10 (29. November 2006)

guddn schrieb:


> Hey, und für Freitag hat der Onkel Kachelmann Sonnenschein gepredigt, was ne Fügung
> 
> Aber von wegen Regen heut, nieseln tut a weng... ?!?
> 
> Kein Grund zum nicht Radfahrn



Radfahren ja, dirtjumpen nein. Will denen ja nicht die Bahn ruinieren...


----------



## guddn (30. November 2006)

Wann kannste denn am Freitag, ich bin leider gegen Abend unterwegs...

Genaue Zeiten kann ich aber noch nicht nennen  

Gruß guddn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (30. November 2006)

Hängt davon ab, bis wann ich mein neues Bike fertig hab'  Wollte da aber eher so gegen Mittag hin, wird ja leider schon um 16:30 finster...


----------



## guddn (30. November 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Hängt davon ab, bis wann ich mein neues Bike fertig hab'  Wollte da aber eher so gegen Mittag hin, wird ja leider schon um 16:30 finster...



Ja, da haste wohl recht, wie gesagt, ich weiß noch nicht genau wann ich morgen verplant bin, auf jeden gibts ne kleine Jahresabschlußfeier, zu der ich abgeholt werd...

Ich schau mal ob ich mich schon früher aufraffen kann, dann könnten wir uns dort gg. später treffen...

Gruß guddn.


----------



## de_reu (30. November 2006)

guddn schrieb:


> ...
> Ich schau mal ob ich mich schon früher aufraffen kann, dann könnten wir uns dort gg. später treffen...
> Gruß guddn.



Morgen ist bei mir eher schwierig, aber mal sehen.. wo wollt ihr denn fahren?


Wie siehts dann auch mit So. 14:00 ??
Regenrisiko ist bloss bei 17%, also Trocken!

CU De


----------



## guddn (30. November 2006)

de_reu schrieb:


> Morgen ist bei mir eher schwierig, aber mal sehen.. wo wollt ihr denn fahren?
> 
> 
> Wie siehts dann auch mit So. 14:00 ??
> ...



Na Rommelshausen, immer der sms Empfehlung nach. Is gut zum üben, fast nur Tables  
Schaut auf den Bildern super aus...

Sonntag, ich wäre dabei!!! Vielleicht sind wir ja wieder ein paar mehr... Wäre witzig, nen kleiner Treff... 

Ach und sowieso, wenn du jetzt ne kleine Funzel hast, meld dich mal, wenn du nach "Dienstschluß" Lust + Zeit hast, da können wir mal Richtung Botnang oä. raus...

Gruß guddn.


----------



## zerg10 (30. November 2006)

Muß morgen früh zur Physio, dann noch Feinschliff am Bike und gegen Mittag wollte ich das Ding dann in Rommelshausen einspringen ...
Bin also so zwischen 13:00 - 14:00 da.


----------



## Backwoods (30. November 2006)

Hi,

auch wenn das der sofa threat ist - mir ist dieses wochenende der samstag lieber zum biken!

wer hat zeit?
darf ruhig etwas länger werden als im sms wäldchen


----------



## guddn (1. Dezember 2006)

Samstag geht bei mir leider net, bin am Arbeiten...

Aber Sonntag mal wieder sms Wäldchen?


----------



## guddn (1. Dezember 2006)

@ zerg10:

Leider muß ich um 14:30 schon in Backnang sein... 
dat wird wohl nischt, schade  

Ein andermal bin ich aber sofort mit dabei!!! (versprochen )


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (1. Dezember 2006)

ich wäre sa und so in rommelshausen oder auf ner tour dabei... heute kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (1. Dezember 2006)

Jetzt isses gerade fertig geworden. Mal sehen, wie es sich so fährt.





Samstag oder Sonntag könnte klappen, allerdings lieber Sonntag.


----------



## sms (1. Dezember 2006)

Sehr schick das Teil


----------



## zerg10 (1. Dezember 2006)

sms schrieb:


> Sehr schick das Teil



Danke schön.   Fährt bzw. springt sich auch sehr schön. Um es kurz zu machen, Rommelshausen ist genial. War mit zwei "alten Säcken" und einem Mädel (Sorry, Namen vergessen) fast alleine da. Schön geshapte Absprünge, saubere Landungen und endlich mal ein hoher Starthügel.

Sonntag mal Unirunde (mit'm Mike ?) ? Muß das Ding mal über ein paar Trails treiben ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Dezember 2006)

@Zerg

Gefällt mir gut.
Werde morgen gegen 13 Uhr dem Robert sein Enduro gassi fahren. Sehr entspannt wie sich das für einen Invaliden gehört. Erschwerend kommen ja noch die 2 Kettenblätter hinzu.

Wegen Sonntag kann ich noch nicht sagen. Werde da ggf. was früher losfahren um dann mit der Freundin nochwas machen zu können.
Wenn Du ehr kannst, sagen wir 11, wäre das sicher machbar.
Evtl. kann ich auch späte.

Weiß es aber echt net


----------



## guddn (1. Dezember 2006)

@ zerg10: Wäre gerne mit dabei gewesen!!! 

Klingt nett, ists gut zu finden?

Ach übrigens muß ich mich anschließen. Feines Bike, schaut super aus!

Gruß guddn.


----------



## de_reu (2. Dezember 2006)

guddn schrieb:


> Samstag geht bei mir leider net, bin am Arbeiten...
> 
> Aber Sonntag mal wieder sms Wäldchen?



So. passt mir wohl auch besser !
14:00 is auch ne super Zeit, wer ist denn noch dabei?

@guddn: hab jetzt meine Lampenkombi fertig, das ich auch mit meinem Provisorischen Akku 2h fahren kann.

de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (2. Dezember 2006)

@zerg
hey, davon hab ich ja garnix mitbekommen. Sehr geiles Teil.
Sowas hätte ich auch echt gerne


----------



## zerg10 (2. Dezember 2006)

Ist halt leider noch ein bisschen schwer, aber das wird sich im Laufe des nächsten Jahres noch ändern.
Konnte zum Glück fast alle Teile vom Dualbike übernehmen, somit ist das gesamte Bike recht günstig entstanden...


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (2. Dezember 2006)

Hi Zerg, 

schönes Bike, was ist denn mit dem VPFree??? Gibt's das auch noch???



zerg10 schrieb:


> Ist halt leider noch ein bisschen schwer, aber das wird sich im Laufe des nächsten Jahres noch ändern.
> Konnte zum Glück fast alle Teile vom Dualbike übernehmen, somit ist das gesamte Bike recht günstig entstanden...




Ich bin morgen Nachmittag mit meinem kurzen wahrscheinlich in Rommelshausen.

Grüsse ra.


----------



## zerg10 (2. Dezember 2006)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Hi Zerg,
> 
> schönes Bike, was ist denn mit dem VPFree??? Gibt's das auch noch???
> 
> ...



Das Santa steht geputzt und konserviert im Keller und wartet auf das Frühjahr bzw. auf die Eröffnung der DH-Saison. 
Dafür werde ich allerdings im Frühjahr mein Race-HT verscherbeln müssen, damit ich mein Dual-Bike wieder aufbauen kann  

In Rommelshausen findet auch Dein Junior seine Line u. nebenan ist auch ein  netter BMX-Racetrack.


----------



## guddn (2. Dezember 2006)

So,

ich bin pünktlich um 14:00 an der Haltestelle Heumaden 

Wenn noch jemand außer dem de_reu und mir da ist, wäre das natürlich ne feine Sache   

Also dann gute Nacht!

Gruß guddn.


----------



## sms (3. Dezember 2006)

So, ich geh mich jetzt mit meinem Klappstuhl in die Sonne setzen  
kommt jemand mit?

Wünsche den 2 oben viel Spass in meinem Wald,.... wenn ihr Leute seht, die für den einen Kicker über den Weg verantwortlich sind, -> die sollen sich mal bei mir melden.


----------



## de_reu (3. Dezember 2006)

sms schrieb:


> So, ich geh mich jetzt mit meinem Klappstuhl in die Sonne setzen
> kommt jemand mit?...
> .



Wenn du dich schon auif deinen Klappstuhl setzt kannst du auch ruhig mit kommen... ;-)


----------



## sms (3. Dezember 2006)

de_reu schrieb:


> Wenn du dich schon auif deinen Klappstuhl setzt kannst du auch ruhig mit kommen... ;-)


Dafür ist die Aussicht in meinem Klappstuhl besser:






War heute wieder lustig,
ausser Kai und Flo waren jede menge andere Leutchen dort.


----------



## guddn (4. Dezember 2006)

@ sms: Ja die zwei ham wir in Aktion gesehen & bequatscht, daß du sie zu einer Audienz wolltest habe ich aber leider zu spät mitbekommen 

Ansonten wars luschdig:

War morgens kurz in Rommelshausen, was mit meinem CC Hardtail aber eine recht gewöhnungsbedürftige Sache war, dann rüber den de_reu aufgabeln um nicht ganz routinemäßig die übliche Route abzureiten. Außerdem die Überlegung beim auf dem Waldboden rumkugeln, daß so profiltragende Reifen die bessere Wahl gewesen wären... ach so und die besagten Personen treffen war auch noch drin...
Übrigens war das sms Wäldchen aufgrund des Advent-untypischen Wetters regelrecht Menschen überfüllt, was aber sicher auch überall sonst der Fall war 

Gruß guddn.


----------



## dangerousD (4. Dezember 2006)

@zerg
Nette Kiste haste da... allerdings hättest Du doch auch gleich 3 Kettenblätter drauf machen können - dann kann man damit richtig schön Touren fahren. Also auch mal mit Bergauf-Anteil  Und jetzt komm' mir nicht mit Gewicht, mein Helius hat auch fast 17kg - die sich alerdings ganz gut auch bergauf treten lassen. Zugegebenermaßen habe ich aber auch fleißig trainiert... 

Falls es das Wetter am kommenden WE zuläßt, werde ich mir wohl auch mal den "Park" in Rommelshausen anschauen. Sieht ja ganz lustig aus, und im Moment habe ich echt Bock auf Hardtail-Fahren (wohl auch, weil mein Helius-Dämpfer gerade zur Wartung und das Last zu dick für solche Späße ist  )

Apropos Hardtail: bin dann Donnerstag abend wieder in Esslingen im Skatepark unter der Adenauer-Brücke - für den Fall, daß Interesse besteht!

Grüße

der D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guddn (5. Dezember 2006)

So, 

nu versuche ich mein Steppenwolf  mal wieder zu richten, ob auf Garantie was drin is werd ich mal checken  

@ dangerousD: wo isn das genau, wenn man vom Bhf kommt? Wenn ich am DO da bin würd ich schon gerne mal anschauen... Ach so und wann genau?

@ sms: dein Klappstul steht schon länger da, oder   (Alter des Fotos)

Ach und mein Liteville möcht ich doch auch mal geren über die Rommelhausener Piste schicken!
Wenns Wetter mitspielt?!

Noch jemand die Woch die Richtung unterwegs?

Gruß guddn.


----------



## zerg10 (5. Dezember 2006)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @zerg
> Nette Kiste haste da... allerdings hättest Du doch auch gleich 3 Kettenblätter drauf machen können - dann kann man damit richtig schön Touren fahren. Also auch mal mit Bergauf-Anteil  Und jetzt komm' mir nicht mit Gewicht, mein Helius hat auch fast 17kg - die sich alerdings ganz gut auch bergauf treten lassen. Zugegebenermaßen habe ich aber auch fleißig trainiert...
> 
> Falls es das Wetter am kommenden WE zuläßt, werde ich mir wohl auch mal den "Park" in Rommelshausen anschauen. Sieht ja ganz lustig aus, und im Moment habe ich echt Bock auf Hardtail-Fahren (wohl auch, weil mein Helius-Dämpfer gerade zur Wartung und das Last zu dick für solche Späße ist  )
> ...



@Danger
Kein Sorge, das kommt noch. Muss dafür nur den Antrieb vom Santa umbauen u. dann sollte es auch bergauf gut gehen.
Wollte damit auch noch nächstes Jahr einen Marathon (Albstadt) fahren, bevor ich ins Seniorenheim komme 

@guddn
Skatepark ist unter der Adenauerbrücke, sogar beleuchtet.


----------



## mantra (5. Dezember 2006)

Hier mal mein neues Gefährt


----------



## zerg10 (5. Dezember 2006)

mantra schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neues Gefährt



Schickes Gefährt  Was ist denn mit dem Enduro passiert bzw. geplant ?


----------



## guddn (5. Dezember 2006)

@ mantra: Nettes Bike, was hat den das für FW? Sieht so Dual mäßig aus?!

War heut vorm Schaffen kurz in Rommelshausen unterwegs, die Strecke war recht trocken... und mit'm Liteville liefs doch erheblich besser (trotz Böhen). 

Gruß guddn.


----------



## dangerousD (5. Dezember 2006)

@mantra
Na, wieder mal 3 Überstunden gemacht?!  Nette Kiste, jetzt muß sie nur noch dreckig werden... scheint ja gerade so zu sein, als ob hier jeder vor der Mehrwertsteuererhöhung noch ein neues Bike kauft  Tststs... erst der Boerni, dann der driver, dann der zerg und nun auch noch mantra... sooo schlecht scheint es uns gar nicht zu gehen  

@guddn
Bahnhof? Keine Ahnung - komme immer mit dem Auto  Aber zerg hat recht, ist unter der Adenauerbrücke. Das sollte bekannt sein... weiter kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen, bin ja nur ein "Neig'schmeckta" und kenne lediglich die Anfahrten zu einigen Bike-Spots  Na ja, vielleicht auch noch ein bißchen mehr... 


Ach ja... bin dann Donnerstag so ab halb/um acht vor Ort...


----------



## guddn (6. Dezember 2006)

@ dangerousD:

Kommste mit dem DMR oder dem Azonic?
Die Adenauerbrücke, ja wie ich hinkomm weiß ich jetzt.

PS: witzig, das DS1 habe ich auch, nur schwarz und 18er...

@ mantra: Tja, lesen sollte man können 4X...   130er Gabel?


----------



## mantra (6. Dezember 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Schickes Gefährt  Was ist denn mit dem Enduro passiert bzw. geplant ?



Tja...das Enduro hat quasi bereits einen neuen Besitzer! Mir hats irgendwie nicht so recht getaugt und da ich ja eh dazu neige hin und wieder mal ein neues Rad anzuschaffen, habe ich bei diesem SantaCruz zum Schnäppchenpreis nicht nein sagen können  



guddn schrieb:


> @ mantra: Nettes Bike, was hat den das für FW? Sieht so Dual mäßig aus?!



Wie Du ja schon erkannt hast, ist der Rahmen für 4x gedacht. Er hat 115mm Federweg die sich aber, nach deutlich mehr anfühlen. Zumindest könnte ich nicht sagen, dass sich das Enduro mit ca. 140mm nach mehr anfühlt.
Die Gabel hat 150mm, die ich aber aufgrund von zu viel Öl, eigentlich nie nutze. Evtl. werde ich mal über ne Pike mit U-Turn nachdenken.



dangerousD schrieb:


> @mantra
> Na, wieder mal 3 Überstunden gemacht?!  Nette Kiste, jetzt muß sie nur noch dreckig werden... scheint ja gerade so zu sein, als ob hier jeder vor der Mehrwertsteuererhöhung noch ein neues Bike kauft  Tststs... erst der Boerni, dann der driver, dann der zerg und nun auch noch mantra... sooo schlecht scheint es uns gar nicht zu gehen



Irgendeiner muss ja dafür sorgen dass die deutsche Wirtschaft nicht komplett den Bach runter geht 

Mit MwSt. hat der Kauf aber nix zu tun, da der Rahmen eh gebraucht ist. Der Preis war einfach so verlockend, das ich nicht wiederstehen konnte. Ein bisschen mehr als 3 Überstunden waren aber schon nötig...4 bis 5 werdens schon gewesen sein 

Ich habs heute auch schon ein bisschen durch den Wald getreten und muss sagen dass der Hinterbau schon sehr schön arbeitet! Wippen tut das Teil nur sehr, sehr wenig. Was allerdings nervig ist, ist der krasse Pedalrückschlag wenn ich vorne auf dem kleinen Blatt (30T) über ein Hinderniss trete. Sobald der Hinterbau während dem Treten einfedert, dreht sich die Kurbel doch merklich in die flasche Richtung!!! Das perfekte Rad hab ich also immer noch nicht gefunden 
Die Geometrie ist allerdings der Hammer für alle Freunde der DH Räder!!! Niedriges Innenlager und flacher Lenkwinkel. Das Teil läuft bergab sehr schön! Großer Bonus für einen groß gewachsenen Menschen wie mich, ist die voll versenkbare Sattelstütze, die mir jetzt einen Spielraum von fast 35cm Höhenunterschied gewährt!
Ein bisschen leichter soll es im Laufe der Zeit noch werden, da es im Moment noch ca. 15,5kg auf die Waage bringt. Die Reifen (Larsen TT) müssen auch schleunigst weg, denn die taugen auf nassem Waldboden mal überhaupt nix. Trotzdem "danke" an den freundlichen Spender Mike!!!


----------



## guddn (6. Dezember 2006)

mantra schrieb:
			
		

> @ guddn: Wie Du ja schon erkannt hast, ist der Rahmen für 4x gedacht. Er hat 115mm Federweg die sich aber, nach deutlich mehr anfühlen. Zumindest könnte ich nicht sagen, dass sich das Enduro mit ca. 140mm nach mehr anfühlt.
> Die Gabel hat 150mm, die ich aber aufgrund von zu viel Öl, eigentlich nie nutze. Evtl. werde ich mal über ne Pike mit U-Turn nachdenken.



Ja die Pike ist eine feine Enduro Gabel. Habe die Luft U-Turn im Liteville, die mit etwas über 2kg echt super leicht ist! Gegenüber der Stahlfederversion aus meinem Steppenwolf, hat man gut ein halbes Kilo gespart, dafür nur 30mm Absenkung  
Aber Stahlfeder ist eben Stahlfeder  ... subjektiv geht da mehr, feineres  Ansprechverhalten, kein Wegtauchen, besseres Feedback von Untergrund...

Wenngleich ich eingestehen muß, daß meine 130mm 2002er Z1 (OK, hat auch en etwas weicheres Setup) in Sachen Performance unerreicht ist. Marzocchi eben?!  

Gruß guddn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guddn (7. Dezember 2006)

Skatepark war witzig, auch wenn es gut war daß kaum jemand da war das ansehen zu müssen was ich da mangels Können hingezaubert habe... 
Mein Hinterrad sieht nimmer gut aus  

Rommelshausen am WE, wie siehts aus, wer ist dabei?
Und wann?

Gruß guddn.


----------



## sms (7. Dezember 2006)

guddn schrieb:


> Skatepark war witzig, auch wenn es gut war daß kaum jemand da war das ansehen zu müssen was ich da mangels Können hingezaubert habe...
> Mein Hinterrad sieht nimmer gut aus
> 
> Rommelshausen am WE, wie siehts aus, wer ist dabei?
> ...


Also für Samstag muss ich erstmal passen!
Da habe ich wohl jemandem versprochen beim Umziehen zu helfen.  

Sonntag..... -> Sonntagsfahrer? ist noch alles offen und vieles drin.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Dezember 2006)

Hi,
bin am WE auch irgendwo mit dabei.
Wenn das Wetter gut ist und es bei den Hörnchen nicht zu MAtschig, dann wohl ggf. dort.
Ansonsten Tour  Is ja auch sche.


----------



## guddn (8. Dezember 2006)

@ sms: http://www.actionsports.de/Federgabeln-Daempfer/Suntour-Duro-D-2006::8569.html


----------



## zerg10 (8. Dezember 2006)

Wenn der Umwerfer heute oder morgen im Briefkasten ist, bin ich auch für eine Tour zu haben. 
Wetter.com ? Wer ist Wetter.com ?


----------



## sms (8. Dezember 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin am WE auch irgendwo mit dabei.
> Wenn das Wetter gut ist und es bei den Hörnchen nicht zu MAtschig, dann wohl ggf. dort.
> Ansonsten Tour  Is ja auch sche.



TZTZTZZzzz, kaum kann er wieder richtig stehen, will er schonwieder Fahrradfahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (8. Dezember 2006)

wenn jemand noch ne bergabfahrtslastige beschäftigung fürn sonntag sucht, hier was interessantes:

http://www.doppelkrapf.de/Library/Advent/Ausschreibung.htm

is ne lustige truppe und macht spaß.


----------



## Backwoods (8. Dezember 2006)

sms schrieb:


> Also für Samstag muss ich erstmal passen!
> Da habe ich wohl jemandem versprochen beim Umziehen zu helfen.
> 
> Sonntag..... -> Sonntagsfahrer? ist noch alles offen und vieles drin.



Da bin ich auch dabei


----------



## de_reu (8. Dezember 2006)

Ich haette morgen (Sa.) frühen Nachmittag Bock was zu machen !
Bei der augenblicklichen Nässe ggf. Rommelshausen oder Esslingen??

Wie siehts aus?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Dezember 2006)

sms schrieb:


> TZTZTZZzzz, kaum kann er wieder richtig stehen, will er schonwieder Fahrradfahren...


......


----------



## dangerousD (8. Dezember 2006)

@all
Werde dann morgen gegen mittag (also 12) mal nach Rommelshausen aufbrechen. Ggf. auch etwas früher, wenn das Wetter paßt. 

@driver
Wenn ich eines meiner gefederten Räder bis Sonntag wieder fit habe und das Wetter mitspielt, könnte ich auch mal über Deinen Tipp nachdenken 

edit: Nachdem ich mal durchgelesen habe, was dort von mir gefordert wid, gebe ich schon im Vorfeld auf. Nenn' mich Weichei, aber besoffen Biken gehe ich nur ungern bis gar nicht... Hört sich aber nach einem Riesen-Spaß an!


----------



## guddn (9. Dezember 2006)

Das Wetter schaut nach Regen aus morgen, 6°C...  

Ich bin zu ner Frauenkopfrunde verabredet, um 1500...

Sonntag solls kälter aber auch trockener werden, da ist auf jeden Rommelshausen angesagt...

Aprospos Regen ausweichen, wie schauts eigentlich mit Schorndorf aus? 
Geht da noch was ... B29 Brücke  
Habe in den Anfangszeiten des freds darüber gelesen... oder isses richtig krass?

@  driver: Stromberg/Hohenhaslach, meine "Kinderstube" 

@ de: Kommsch mit?


----------



## sms (9. Dezember 2006)

guddn schrieb:


> ...mit Schorndorf aus?
> Geht da noch was ... B29 Brücke
> Habe in den Anfangszeiten des freds darüber gelesen... oder isses richtig krass?
> ....


In Schorndorf ist der große Table von Rommelshausen ein Double  , naja so in etwa


----------



## dangerousD (9. Dezember 2006)

Hmmm... in Anbetracht der Wetterlage widme ich mich vorerst der Pflege meiner Bikes und werde dann wohl am Nachmittag mal nach Esslingen gehen... Mangels Dämpfer im Tourenbike kann ich halt gerade nicht in den Wald, auch wenn ich soooo gern im Schlamm spielen würde  

Mal gucken, was morgen so wird... will mir unbedingt noch Rommelshausen anschauen!


----------



## driver79 (9. Dezember 2006)

bin morgen mit ziehlicher sicherheit bei den eichhörnchen.

@dd
ja war luschdig und die regeln werden sehr locker umgesetzt. spaß steht im vordergrund. 
ich bezeichne dich jetzt als weichei , sind gestandene familienväter mit ihrer cc maschiene mitgefahren


----------



## de_reu (9. Dezember 2006)

guddn schrieb:


> Das Wetter schaut nach Regen aus morgen, 6°C...
> 
> Ich bin zu ner Frauenkopfrunde verabredet, um 1500...
> 
> ...



1500 ist zu spät, krich heute bis morgen noch Besuch;
is blöd, wenn die vor verschlossener Tür stehen
also Morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GS Collezione (9. Dezember 2006)

driver79 schrieb:


> wenn jemand noch ne bergabfahrtslastige beschäftigung fürn sonntag sucht, hier was interessantes:
> 
> http://www.doppelkrapf.de/Library/Advent/Ausschreibung.htm
> 
> is ne lustige truppe und macht spaß.



Ne Gute Sache das ist  
Vielleicht bin ich dort am 2. Advent am Start.
Meld dich mal bei mir Chris.

Greetz


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Dezember 2006)

DAs Wetter ist mir zu beschissen für einen Besuch bei den Eichhörnchen.
War ja auch nen 1/4 JAhr nicht biken. Dann solls net am Matsch liegen.
Ich würde morgen ne Tour fahren wollen. FAlls jemand fahren sollte, bitte melden. Ich würde gegen 13-13:30 starten. 16:30 is ja duster.


----------



## sms (9. Dezember 2006)

Juhuuu,
ich werde ach erst morgen nach dem Aufstehen entscheiden, wo es mich hinzieht.

Prios:

1. Gutes Wetter -> Eichhörnchen
2. Dort zu Matschig -> Fahrt nach Rommelshausen
3. Wenn das alles nicht klappt, dann hab ich immernoch den ollen Mike ...


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (9. Dezember 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> DAs Wetter ist mir zu beschissen für einen Besuch bei den Eichhörnchen.
> War ja auch nen 1/4 JAhr nicht biken. Dann solls net am Matsch liegen.
> Ich würde morgen ne Tour fahren wollen. FAlls jemand fahren sollte, bitte melden. Ich würde gegen 13-13:30 starten. 16:30 is ja duster.



Ich wär warscheinlich dabei, wenn ich heut nich mehr so viel trink. Wo würdest du denn fahren wollen?


----------



## guddn (9. Dezember 2006)

So, nach meiner zweieinhalbstündigen Frauenkopf-sms-Wäldchen Schlammschlacht werd ich morgen nimmer touren, sondern definitiv Rommelshausen bespringen  

Dank nochmal meinem Guide, falls der das hier liest!

Ich werde denke ich mal so nach dem Aufstehen dort hinfahren  

Da haben sich ja einige für Rommelshausen morgen angesagt, da wirds voll  

Bis morgen denne.


----------



## sms (9. Dezember 2006)

guddn schrieb:


> So, nach meiner zweieinhalbstündigen Frauenkopf-sms-Wäldchen Schlammschlacht werd ich morgen nimmer touren, sondern definitiv Rommelshausen bespringen


Hab ich jetzt tiefe Furchen in meinem Wald?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Dezember 2006)

@Da captain
Werde morgen Unitrail, Botnang, Krumbach und speedtrail fahren. DAnach zurück zur UNi.
Wenn Du von Gerlingen bist, können wir uns ja am Parkplatz vom Forsthaus treffen wenn Du magst. Bin ja leicht Beinkrank. Also kein Höllentempo.
Zumindest bergauf 
Ich wäre dann gegen 14 Uhr am Parkplatz.


----------



## guddn (9. Dezember 2006)

@ sms: die Zeit heilt alle Wunden!

Ach noch eine Frage:

Weiß zufällige jemand wo man 26" Single Track Felgen gold 32Loch (außer bei Action Sports noch) günstig beziehen kann?
Die verschwinden gerade vom Markt  

guddn.


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (9. Dezember 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @Da captain
> Werde morgen Unitrail, Botnang, Krumbach und speedtrail fahren. DAnach zurück zur UNi.
> Wenn Du von Gerlingen bist, können wir uns ja am Parkplatz vom Forsthaus treffen wenn Du magst. Bin ja leicht Beinkrank. Also kein Höllentempo.
> Zumindest bergauf
> Ich wäre dann gegen 14 Uhr am Parkplatz.



Ist das der Parkplatz, bei der Brücke, die gerade gesperrt ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (9. Dezember 2006)

Servus,

nachdem der Esslinger Skatepark heute von Skatern nahezu vollständig besetzt war (wieso eigentlich?!  ), habe ich eine kleine Sight-Seeing-Tour gemacht und bin nach Schorndorf gefahren. Unter der dortigen Brücke ist es zum einen staubtrocken, zum anderen recht lustig. Haben einige schöne Dirts und auch so etwas wie eine BMX-Bahn. Jedenfalls kann man dort Spaß haben im Winter. 
Anschließend war ich dann noch in Rommelshausen. Was ich im Licht meiner Scheinwerfer sehen konnte, hat mich echt neugierig gemacht.

Kurzer Rede langer Sinn - der Holk und ich, wir geh'n dort hin!   Ok, an meinen Reimen muß ich noch feilen  

Was ich sagen will: ich hole Holk morgen um 09.30 (JA, DAS IST MORGENS) ab, so daß wir um *10.00 etwa in Rommelshausen* sind. Falls es dazu zu feucht ist (heute abend sah die Strecke gut und befahrbar aus), fahren wir gleich weiter nach Schorndorf unter die B29-Brücke. Spätestens 12.30 streichen wir die Segel, wer uns also treffen will, sollte früh aufstehen


----------



## lius (9. Dezember 2006)

ab wann seid ihr morgen in rommelshausen?
komme vielleicht auch vorbei, in der gruppe ists einfach lustiger.
ist der spot gut mit der s-bahn zu erreichen, oder kommt man besser mit dem auto hin?


----------



## dangerousD (9. Dezember 2006)

@lius
Doppelpost sei Dank!  Also: die Frühaufsteher-Fraktion ist ab 10 ca. vor Ort... mit dem Auto habe ich mich gut hingefunden  Keine Ahnung, ob da auch die Bahn hinfährt. Wegbeschreibung steht irgendwo weiter vorn, kurz gesagt: in Rommelshausen Richtung Sportanlagen, dann zum Hallenbad. Die Strecke ist direkt hinter dem Hallenbad!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Dezember 2006)

DaCaPtAiN schrieb:


> Ist das der Parkplatz, bei der Brücke, die gerade gesperrt ist?


Nein.
Können uns aber gerne dort treffen. Da Du nicht weißt wo ich meine, gehe ich davon aus das Du noch nicht oft in der Gegend unterwegs warst.
Kennst Du die genannten Trails schon? Wenn nicht, können wir uns auch an der Uni treffen. DAnn zeig ich Dir den Unitrail auch noch. Auch wenn der im Moment nur zur Hälfte steht. 

Ach ja, der PAkplatz Forsthaus ist an der Straße die von der Solitude nach Botnang runter geht.

@DD und Rest 

Viel Spaß

@all
Steigt noch ne Glühweinfahrt???
Jemand Lust?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Dezember 2006)

hier ist der gemeinte PArkplatz


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (9. Dezember 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Nein.
> Können uns aber gerne dort treffen. Da Du nicht weißt wo ich meine, gehe ich davon aus das Du noch nicht oft in der Gegend unterwegs warst.
> Kennst Du die genannten Trails schon? Wenn nicht, können wir uns auch an der Uni treffen. DAnn zeig ich Dir den Unitrail auch noch. Auch wenn der im Moment nur zur Hälfte steht.
> 
> ...



Jo, die Trails kenn ich schon zum teil. Jetzt weiß ich auch glaub welchen Parkplatz du meinst, aber ich werd dann wohl doch zur Uni kommen. Wann soll ich da sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Dezember 2006)

Ist 13:15 OK?
Können uns an der Fh Medien treffen oder unten am Teich.
Wie Du willst.


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (9. Dezember 2006)

Is okay, dann unten am Teich, da beim Universum, oder?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Dezember 2006)

DaCaPtAiN schrieb:


> Is okay, dann unten am Teich, da beim Universum, oder?


Alles klar.


----------



## sms (10. Dezember 2006)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ....
> Was ich sagen will: ich hole Holk morgen um 09.30 (JA, DAS IST MORGENS) ab, so daß wir um *10.00 etwa in Rommelshausen* sind. Falls es dazu zu feucht ist (heute abend sah die Strecke gut und befahrbar aus), fahren wir gleich weiter nach Schorndorf unter die B29-Brücke. Spätestens 12.30 streichen wir die Segel, wer uns also treffen will, sollte früh aufstehen


Mal sehen, wenn ich nachher pünktlich rauskomme, mach ich vielleicht aus 1 ne 2 und andersrum, 3 scheidet dann leider aus.


----------



## guddn (10. Dezember 2006)

1000????  Uuuuiii, früh, ich versuche es...

@ de: was is mit dir, kommste auch?

guddn.

PS: Glühweinfahrt? Lässt sich einrichten! 
      Wann denn?!


----------



## sms (10. Dezember 2006)

sms schrieb:


> Mal sehen, wenn ich nachher pünktlich rauskomme, mach ich vielleicht aus 1 ne 2 und andersrum, 3 scheidet dann leider aus.


.... ich bin wach, ich bin wach


----------



## Backwoods (10. Dezember 2006)

sms schrieb:


> .... ich bin wach, ich bin wach



...und?

ich glaub ich leiste dem steppi nachher gesellschaft

@mike:
ich hab hier gerade nur eine nicht fahradtransporttaugliche limosine vor der tür stehen und komm deswegen angeradelt. könnte bis 1315 etwas knapp werden. ich klingel dann kurz durch und sag bescheid. wir können uns dann gleich unten am unitrail treffen. das spart mir den umweg oben rum über die uni.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Dezember 2006)

@BAckwoods 

 Du bist ja mitten in der NAcht wach 

Meld Dich dann halt. Ich bin wie gesagt 13:15 am Teich.
Musst ggf. ein wenig klingeln lassen. 

Bis nachher


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Dezember 2006)

Wollte nur noch kurz ein update anbringen 
Hoffe nächste Woche mal Zeit für die Eichhörnchen zu finden.


----------



## Koeni (10. Dezember 2006)

pffff, so n scheiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (10. Dezember 2006)

.
Drecksack. Rück die Gabel raus!


Beim Glühweinfahren bin ich vielleicht dabei, muss nur viel lernen gerade...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Dezember 2006)

Wegen Glühwein, dass könnten wir ja nächstes We mal in Angriff nehmen.
Wann hätten denn hier die Leute mal Zeit?


----------



## boerni (10. Dezember 2006)

@mike,
cooles ding.


----------



## de_reu (10. Dezember 2006)

sms schrieb:


> Mal sehen, wenn ich nachher pünktlich rauskomme, mach ich vielleicht aus 1 ne 2 und andersrum, 3 scheidet dann leider aus.



Na super: bischen Spat, auch für 13:15...

also Frohen Neues!


----------



## Backwoods (10. Dezember 2006)

Sodele,

war schön und matschig heut 
hoffe ihr seid gut und trocken daheim angekommen. ich hab leider noch nen fetten regenschauer mitgenommen.

das bike ist schon wieder sauber, aber ich bin im gesicht noch ziemlich getarnt 

@mike: denk bitte an mich wenn du die swamp thing irgendwo GÜNSTIG bestellst. ich brauch 1 stk 26" und 1 Stk. 24" was nimmt man da so 2.5" für'S speci und nur 2.3 fürs votec? mail mir mal die email und tel. vom mantra, wenn er noch nen 24er hat nehm ich den auch.


----------



## Backwoods (10. Dezember 2006)

haha,

das bild des monats dez. ist übrigens auf einer sehr schönen strecke gemacht 

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=3100&ppuser=1&password=&page=

ich werde weihnachten mal wieder vor ort sein

oops das war jetzt nciht so ganz der link den ich wollte, aber das bild ist ja auch dabei.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Dezember 2006)

@BAckwoods
Robert hat leider keine mehr.

Für Dein Speci def. 2,5er. Für´s Votec 2,35er kannst aber auch 2,5er nehmen. Selbst die sind nicht so fett wie Deine Schwalbe.
Allerdings isses mit 24" nicht mehr so einfach. Als ich welche gebrauch hatte, gab es auch nur noch 42a. Ich glaube die 60er werden für 24" nichtmehr produziert.42er sind sicher auch nur noch Ausverkauf.


----------



## zerg10 (11. Dezember 2006)

Dann mache ich mal die erste Ansage:

*Glühweinspringen am Samstag dem 16.12.2006 in Rommelshausen. Irgendwann so ab 12:00Uhr ? *


----------



## Koeni (11. Dezember 2006)

Dann sag ich mal: *Da kann ich nicht*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (11. Dezember 2006)

Koeni schrieb:


> Dann sag ich mal: *Da kann ich nicht*



Sonntag ?


----------



## driver79 (11. Dezember 2006)

bin dabei, termin is mir egal.


----------



## Koeni (11. Dezember 2006)

Sonntag müsste klappen, wenn ich mich bis dahin nicht total erkältet habe, könnte passieren...


----------



## GS Collezione (11. Dezember 2006)

Jo, da wäre ich auch dabei.  
Wollte mal mein Author ausprobieren.


----------



## Backwoods (11. Dezember 2006)

Koeni schrieb:


> Dann sag ich mal: *Da kann ich nicht*



da schließ ich mich doch glatt an 

sonntach wär besser 
da ist dann auch der 3. advent und wir sind die sonntagsfahrer


----------



## sms (12. Dezember 2006)

driver79 schrieb:


> bin dabei, termin is mir egal.


Wer fährt mich hin, wer trägt mich nach Hause?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (12. Dezember 2006)

warum zitierst du mich?????


----------



## zerg10 (12. Dezember 2006)

sms schrieb:


> Wer fährt mich hin, wer trägt mich nach Hause?



Geht perfekt mit den Öffentlichen ...


----------



## sms (12. Dezember 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Geht perfekt mit den Öffentlichen ...


Gut, dann machen wir es so


----------



## zerg10 (12. Dezember 2006)

sms schrieb:


> Gut, dann machen wir es so



Das passt. Allerdings haben die Schwachmaten seit Sonntag die Fahrpläne (für die U7) geändert...


----------



## driver79 (12. Dezember 2006)

also doch wieder mit privatem fahrzeug anreisen


----------



## guddn (13. Dezember 2006)

So,

Sonntag war ja nett, auch wenn ich am Ende bei der Rückfahrt schier erfrohren bin...  war dann doch zuviel Wasser was da runter gekommen is... 

@ Chris: konntet ihr noch fahren oder seid ihr auch abgehauen?

Am Sonntag bin ich mit am Start, allerdings mit Regenklammotten  man weiß ja nie...
Geht nicht auch Einweggrill mit Schnitzel & Bierchen statt Glühwein?! Soll ja recht warm werden...

Wann denn dann, 1200?!

Guddn.

PS: @ de: jetzt rückst du aber mit an, gelle 

Für den Fall eines/mehrerer Schauer: hat jemand nen Pavillon den er mitbringen kann????
Wäre auch besser zum Grillen...


----------



## driver79 (14. Dezember 2006)

ja wir sind nach dem regen noch nen bischen gefahren, solange es noch hell war.


----------



## zerg10 (15. Dezember 2006)

Sodele, Wetter wird wohl kalt aber dafür trocken, würde dann mal vorschlagen, dass wir uns am Sonntag ab Mittag da treffen.

@guddn
Ich weiss nicht wie groß Dein Rucksack ist, aber in meinen bekomme ich gerade eine Thermoskanne mit Glühwein und ein paar von Muttis Keksen  

@koni
Fit ? 

@danger
Das Giant hat jetzt 2 KBs und 'nen Umwerfer, einer Wintertour steht also fast nix im Wege...


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (15. Dezember 2006)

Hi, 

will versuchen auch am Sonntag zu kommen. Allerdings Anfahrt mit dem Auto. Evtl. nehme ich auch mein Sohn mit.

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## guddn (16. Dezember 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @guddn
> Ich weiss nicht wie groß Dein Rucksack ist, aber in meinen bekomme ich gerade eine Thermoskanne mit Glühwein und ein paar von Muttis Keksen



Oha, da geht einiges... Is ja schließlich mein Kofferraum  

Grill plus Schnitzel plus Jever muß da reingehen!!!  

Naja, wenn ich denn nen Grill noch vorm Sonntag erwerben kann?!

Glühwein und Muttis Kekse sind nix für mich  

guddn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Dezember 2006)

AUFWACHEN!!!!

Wer geht heute so ab 13-13:30 zufällig zu den Eichhörnchen?
Würde gerne gehen aber alleine is mir das zu langweilig und zum anderen wäre es besser wenn noch jemand da ist.

BItTE MELDEN.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Dezember 2006)

So, treff mich mit Koni 13:30 am Parkplatz der Eichhörnchen.
Evtl. findet ja nochwer den Weg.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Dezember 2006)

Wegen morgen,

ich hab noch nen halben KAsten Schwabenbräu Weihnachtsbier hier rumstehen. Den bring ich morgen mal mit. 

Wie komm ich da eigentlich hin? Wo ist´n das?


----------



## Backwoods (16. Dezember 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Wegen morgen,
> 
> ich hab noch nen halben KAsten Schwabenbräu Weihnachtsbier hier rumstehen. Den bring ich morgen mal mit.
> 
> Wie komm ich da eigentlich hin? Wo ist´n das?



Das würde mich auch noch interssieren!

mit viel Glühwein und Bier ist halt nicht. Ixch werde mit dem Auto kommen - die öffentlichen sind mit bis da hoch zu umsständlich und das dauert viel zu lange.


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (16. Dezember 2006)

da: 


sms schrieb:


> Genau, BMX bzw. Dirtbahn:
> 
> Rommelshausen
> 
> ...


----------



## guddn (16. Dezember 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Wie komm ich da eigentlich hin? Wo ist´n das?



Halbstündlich mit der S2 in Richtung Schorndorf in 17min ab HBF Stuttgart.
Fünf nach bzw. 35 fährt regelmäßig eine S-Bahn.
Direkt hinter Waiblingen kommt der Haltepunkt Rommelshausen.
Vom Bahnsteig gerade aus Richtung Stadtkern und dann ab dort links halten Richtung Sportanlagen/Schwimmbad orientieren. Fahrzeit ca. 5min.

Hatts auf anhieb gefunden.

Nicht sooo aufwändig


----------



## Backwoods (16. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

kann mir mal jemand nen tip geben, welches von meinen beiden, für dirtbahnen eher ungeeigneten bikes, das brauchbarere für rommelshausen ist?

oder anders gefragt mit welchen bikes kommt ihr steppi, holk, sms usw.

thx

bis morgen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Dezember 2006)

Ich pack nat. das Enduro ein. Sieht übrigens noch aus wie letzte Woche 

Pack bitte den Reifen ein 

Ach ja, Eichhörnchen war geil und staubtrocken.


----------



## driver79 (16. Dezember 2006)

werd mitm dmr erscheinen, ist jetzt endlich für sowas geeignet .



@ sms

morgen um 11:30 bei dir vor der haustür???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Dezember 2006)

Werde noch nicht um 12 da sein. Ehr gegen 13 Uhr.

Und nochwas:
Meine Gabel is´n


----------



## sms (17. Dezember 2006)

driver79 schrieb:


> @ sms
> 
> morgen um 11:30 bei dir vor der haustür???




AAAhhh, ich bin wach,
ich bin wieder da....

11:30 Uhr vor meiner Haustür,.... das schaff ich


----------



## driver79 (17. Dezember 2006)

ich aber nicht, wird nen bischen später!!!!


----------



## zerg10 (17. Dezember 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Werde noch nicht um 12 da sein. Ehr gegen 13 Uhr.
> 
> Und nochwas:
> Meine Gabel is´n



So um die Zeit versuche ich auch da zu sein...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Dezember 2006)

@zerg
Wenn´s schon so anfängt, bin ich ja mal gespannt ob Du kommst


----------



## zerg10 (17. Dezember 2006)

12:12 fährt die Bahn ab, 12:52 isse da, sollte also klappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Dezember 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:


> 12:12 fährt die Bahn ab, 12:52 isse da, sollte also klappen


Hoffe Du bist nach 4 Bier wieder gut angekommen 

War aber echt nicht schlecht dort


----------



## Backwoods (17. Dezember 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> War aber echt nicht schlecht dort



Stimmt 

@chris: poste mal die bilder hier; auch die schlechten


----------



## zerg10 (17. Dezember 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hoffe Du bist nach 4 Bier wieder gut angekommen
> 
> War aber echt nicht schlecht dort



Yo, bin wieder heil daheim. Die letzten Meter waren allerdings saukalt.

Ich hoffe der Chris lädt recht flott die Bilder hoch...

Gruß auch an die anderen, nicht Sonntagsfahrer


----------



## driver79 (17. Dezember 2006)

bilder sind schon hochgeladen, zumindest nen paar schöne. zu finden in meiner gallerie!!! wer die größer haben will oder die nicht so schönen haben will, soll sich kurz melden. die zwei letzten bilder sind leider nix geworden.


----------



## guddn (18. Dezember 2006)

Hoppla, 

war dann wohl doch länger unterwegs als gedacht das WE...

Naja, wie ich sehe habt ihr Spaß gehabt, wäre geren mit dabei gewesen  

Gruß guddn.


----------



## zerg10 (18. Dezember 2006)

driver79 schrieb:


> bilder sind schon hochgeladen, zumindest nen paar schöne. zu finden in meiner gallerie!!! wer die größer haben will oder die nicht so schönen haben will, soll sich kurz melden. die zwei letzten bilder sind leider nix geworden.


#

Schade um die Gruppenfotos, aber wir schieben es einfach auf die Kiddies, die mit Deiner HighTech Kamrea nicht umgehen konnten


----------



## windsurfenXXL (18. Dezember 2006)

Hallo allerseits,

bin nicht neu hier (da vom Tourentreff Siebengebirge @Bonn), bin aber zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr im Stuttgarter Raum, genauer gesagt Bietigheim. 

Wollte euch mal fragen, ob ihr auch die ein oder andere Tour macht und einen "nei gscheckten Schwaben" mitnehmen würdet?

Wäre echt nett!

Danke und Grüßle
Markus aka windsurfenXXL


----------



## zerg10 (18. Dezember 2006)

windsurfenXXL schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> bin nicht neu hier (da vom Tourentreff Siebengebirge @Bonn), bin aber zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr im Stuttgarter Raum, genauer gesagt Bietigheim.
> 
> ...



Cool, einer aus meiner alten Heimat. Kennst Du auch die Wälder um Lohmar und den HoTschiMinh-Pfad ? Wahnbachtalsperre ?

Touren werden hier natürlich auch gefahren. Einfach mal reinschauen, das findet alles meistens recht kurzfristig statt.

@Steppi & Mantra
Mittwochvormittag nochmal hüpfen ?


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (18. Dezember 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Cool, einer aus meiner alten Heimat. Kennst Du auch die Wälder um Lohmar und den HoTschiMinh-Pfad ? Wahnbachtalsperre ?
> 
> Touren werden hier natürlich auch gefahren. Einfach mal reinschauen, das findet alles meistens recht kurzfristig statt.
> 
> ...



ich wär auch dabei...


----------



## zerg10 (18. Dezember 2006)

DaCaPtAiN schrieb:


> ich wär auch dabei...



Alles klar. nochmal sorry wegen Samstag, aber da war alles irgendwie zu hektisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaCaPtAiN (18. Dezember 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Alles klar. nochmal sorry wegen Samstag, aber da war alles irgendwie zu hektisch...



Kein Problem... Weihnachten halt


----------



## guddn (18. Dezember 2006)

windsurfenXXL schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> bin nicht neu hier (da vom Tourentreff Siebengebirge @Bonn), bin aber zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr im Stuttgarter Raum, genauer gesagt Bietigheim.
> 
> ...



Grüße dich,

ja Richtung Bietigheim gibt schon was, von kleinen aber feinen Singletrails vor der Haustür bis zu Anliegerfahrten in Husarenhof & Ingersheim ne BMX Bahn.
Außerdem das Tourenparadies Stromberg - Richtung Tripsdrill!!!

Für jeden Geschmack was dabei  

Melde dich bei Interesse, ich kenn die Ecke recht gut.

Gruß guddn.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Dezember 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:


> @Steppi & Mantra
> Mittwochvormittag nochmal hüpfen ?


Mittwoch ist geritzt!
Werde schon was früher mit Robert dort sein. Robert geht ehr weil er nen Termin hat. Wäre nicht schlecht wenn Ihr auch früh kommen könntet. FAhren dann bis frühen NAchmittag


----------



## guddn (19. Dezember 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Steppi & Mantra
> Mittwochvormittag nochmal hüpfen ?



Naja, 

vielleicht schaffe ich es ein wenig "realer" da zu sein als am SO  

Versuche mein bestes!!!

^^


----------



## Backwoods (19. Dezember 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Mittwoch ist geritzt!
> Werde schon was früher mit Robert dort sein. Robert geht ehr weil er nen Termin hat. Wäre nicht schlecht wenn Ihr auch früh kommen könntet. FAhren dann bis frühen NAchmittag



Was soll das jetzt heißen 

Vor 7:30 ist noch dunkel 
ich müsste dann die akkus noch laden 

kannst mal was genaueres verlauten lassen?

...und ihr redet von rommelshausen oder gehts zu den eichhörnchen


----------



## zerg10 (19. Dezember 2006)

10:00 am Mittwoch in Rommelshausen ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Dezember 2006)

@zerg
Hört sich früh an, muss aber wohl so sein 

@BAckwoods 
Wie Zerg schon gesagt hat, 10:00 Uhr in "Rommelshausen". Obwohl das Ortsschild eindeutig Kernen heißt!

Bin aber nachher, also heute Dienstag , bei den Eichhörnchen


----------



## Backwoods (19. Dezember 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @zerg
> Hört sich früh an, muss aber wohl so sein
> 
> Bin aber nachher, also heute Dienstag , bei den Eichhörnchen



Mit wem?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Dezember 2006)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Mit wem?


Ich werde vom BAsti, nicht Ricktick, mitgenommen  
Kommst auch vorbei? Wir dann noch lustiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (19. Dezember 2006)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ich werde vom BAsti, nicht Ricktick, mitgenommen
> Kommst auch vorbei? Wir dann noch lustiger.




glaub nciht!
hab kein auto heute und muss ne ämtertour machen - auch mit dem bike 
bauamt, dann neuen reisepass beantragen und noch auf die stadtwerke 

das wir ein spass  

außerdem muss ich dringend nach meinem freilauf schauen

hoffentlich klappt morgen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Dezember 2006)

Backwoods schrieb:


> hoffentlich klappt morgen


 bis dann


----------



## windsurfenXXL (19. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zerg10, DaCaPtAiN und Guddn,

hört sich ja fantastisch an. Schreibt ihr richtige Touren in den TERMINEN/Last Minute Biking aus...oder nur hier?

@Zerg10: Ich komme quasi aus Lohmar/Algert, d.h. ja ich kenne den Lohmarer Wald ein bissle (aus früherern BMX Zeiten), bin aber jedes mal neu überrascht, wenn man mit ein paar Leuten immer weider neue Trails entdeckt...
...HoTschiMinh-Pfad?...Logisch, muß aber zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich den erst einmal dieses Jahr gefahren bin...sonst auch nur früher mit dem BMX-Rad...und da sah der noch ganz anders aus...aber nach wie vor GOIL.
BTW: Der HoTschiMinh-Pfad heißt unter den Einheimischen übrigens Grenzpättchen!

@An alle: Schreibt einfach mal Touren aus oder mailt mich direkt an...ich würde mich echt freuen, wenn da was geht (so ab dem 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag)!

Danke schon mal vorab
Markus 
mailto:[email protected]


----------



## zerg10 (19. Dezember 2006)

windsurfenXXL schrieb:


> Hallo zerg10, DaCaPtAiN und Guddn,
> 
> hört sich ja fantastisch an. Schreibt ihr richtige Touren in den TERMINEN/Last Minute Biking aus...oder nur hier?
> 
> ...



Last-minute posten wir eigentlich nicht. Musst halt hier reinschauen. Zu meinen Zeiten hat der noch nicht mal einen Namen und da war auch die Sandgrube noch nicht so ausgefahren, ich hab' damals in Lohmar am Ortseingang gewohnt, da wo jetzt das Neubaugebiet entstanden ist.


----------



## dangerousD (19. Dezember 2006)

Schön, daß offensichtlich alle außer mir frei haben diese Woche  ... da ich noch zum arbeitenden Teil der Bevölkerung gehöre, hätte ich erst am Samstag Zeit für Flugstunden. Ist da noch jemand verfügbar oder müßt Ihr dann alle noch Last-Minute-Weihnachtsgeschenke kaufen?  Wäre schön, wenn es noch mal klappt...

Grüße

der D


----------



## Koeni (19. Dezember 2006)

@DD
wenn du mit Flugstunden Eichhörnchen meinst bin ich vielleicht dabei, auf Rommelshausen hab ich momentan nicht so Lust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Dezember 2006)

Der Samstag ist leider verplant.
Heut war aber scheeee


----------



## Backwoods (19. Dezember 2006)

So,

ich hoffe der termin morgen in rommelshausen um zehne steht.
ich hab vor pünktlich zu sein, muss aber so um eins halb zwei wieder den abflug machen.

blöderweise ist mein bike genau im selben zustand wie sonntag abend zugesaut und immer noch kein neuer schaltzug drinnen aber ein gang langt ja


----------



## Vanio (19. Dezember 2006)

Ich sehe, dass die Sonntagsfahrer ganz fleissig am fahren sind.. und der Dirk am Arbeiten! Und Rommelshausen kennt ihr auch schooooonnnn.....

@Steppi - sag mal.... ääääh... fährst du schon?!?! ich habe geglaubt, nach so nem Sturz packt man es erst im Frühling zum Bäcker zu fahren.

Ich warte auf ne Schwitzergabel, die gestern losgeschickt wurde und wenn sie da ist, würde ich auch bei den Eichörbchen gerne hüpfen, sonst mit dem HT in Rommelshausen. Ich muss offenbar öfter im Forum schauen. Am Do Nachmittag und am WE habe ich Zeit 
Bis dann! Ivan


----------



## guddn (20. Dezember 2006)

10:00, mal gucken ob mein Wecker so früh klingelt 

@  windsurfenXXL: Wann bist du genau in der Gegend?

Ich würde halt mal kurz rüberfahren & dir die wichtigsten Spots zeigen.

Für ein paar Stündchen Bikespaß reichts allemal  

Natürlich dürfen auch mal die Sonntagfahrer mit in die Ecke & meinen Wald bewundern  

bis denne.


----------



## zerg10 (20. Dezember 2006)

Backwoods schrieb:


> So,
> 
> ich hoffe der termin morgen in rommelshausen um zehne steht.
> ich hab vor pünktlich zu sein, muss aber so um eins halb zwei wieder den abflug machen.
> ...



Komme auch mit dem dreckigen Bike, wie immer ohne Technik, aber mit viel Motivation und bleibe bis halb drei.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Dezember 2006)

Moin,
ich mach jetzt Frühstück und dann verlade ich das dreckige etwas ins Auto 
Muss heute auch um 13 Uhr los. Termine, Termine, Termine


----------



## windsurfenXXL (20. Dezember 2006)

Guten Morgen,

@Guddn: Bin ab dem 25. Dezember bis wahrscheinlich einschließlich 30. Dez. in Sachsene, dann müssen erstmal Geschenke getauscht werden und dann wäre ich ab dem 26. Dez. frei!

Cheers


----------



## guddn (20. Dezember 2006)

Sooo,

war ja guat, vor allem weil wir den Spielplatz ganz für uns allein hatten  

Nun noch gleich eine kleine Umfrage:

wer wäre denn Freitag vormittag mit dabei? Der zerg hat schon Interesse bekundet.
Vor allem wenn es noch gefroren ist und die Bahn so schön schnell is wie heut!!!
Ich kann halt nur (voraussichtlich) bis kurz vor 12:00  .

Gruß guddn.

PS: @ windsurfenXXL: melde mich mal bei dir per PM.


----------



## zerg10 (20. Dezember 2006)

Kleiner Nachtrag, für mich der Dialog des Tages:

M.: Ich komm' zwar über die Dinger, aber mir fehlt der Style...
R.: Der was ?
M.: Genau !


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Dezember 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrag, für mich der Dialog des Tages:
> 
> M.: Ich komm' zwar über die Dinger, aber mir fehlt der Style...
> R.: Der was ?
> M.: Genau !



.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guddn (20. Dezember 2006)

So,

ich bin höchstwahrscheinlich schon morgen da, werde um ca. 10:00 in Rommelshausen stehen, wegen FR schaun mr mal.

Nacht.


----------



## guddn (21. Dezember 2006)

10:30...


----------



## guddn (21. Dezember 2006)

So,

wieder erwarten war Rommelshausen mit Bodenfrost gesegnet & die Strecke schnell & somit tretarm  
Das lässt auf morgen hoffen.

Ich stelle mich einfach mal wieder so auf 10:00 ein?

Zahlreiches Erscheinen ist erwünscht.

guddn.


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (21. Dezember 2006)

guddn schrieb:


> So,
> 
> wieder erwarten war Rommelshausen mit Bodenfrost gesegnet & die Strecke schnell & somit tretarm
> Das lässt auf morgen hoffen.
> ...



bin warscheinlich auch wieder dabei...


----------



## zerg10 (21. Dezember 2006)

Sorry, ich nicht. Werde wohl morgen hier bei mir auf der Bahn an meinem Style feilen


----------



## guddn (22. Dezember 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, ich nicht. Werde wohl morgen hier bei mir auf der Bahn an meinem Style feilen


Ich dachte eher an deiner verunstalteten Strecke (dem Shape) selber  

... und deinem Tabletop ...

Kann ja auf dem Rückweg vorbeischaun  
Schön wärs, muß dann doch schaffe...

Aber ich schau mal wieder auf deinem Track vorbei, wenn ich ne Schaufel mitbringen soll sagste was.

DaCaPtAiN, ich zähl auf dich


----------



## Koeni (22. Dezember 2006)

Hey Jungense,
ich wünsch Euch allen frohe Weihnachten und falls man sich nicht mehr sieht nen guten Flutsch nach 2007.
  (n besseres Smiley gabs nicht  )


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (22. Dezember 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

ich hänge gerade Bike-los in Frankeich rum und bin super eifersüchtig Eure Berichte übers Biken zu lesen, fahrt mal ne Runde für mich mit.

Schöne Festtage zusammen
ra.


----------



## zerg10 (22. Dezember 2006)

@steppi & DD
Wahrscheinlich achaffe ich es morgen doch mich für 2-3 Stündchen loszueisen. Versuche es bis 10:00, kann aber nix versprechen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (22. Dezember 2006)

Morgen ab 1? am Hörnchchenparadies?

Dirtbike is futsch - der Stepdouble auf der 2. Geraden in MG hat meine Innenlagerachse gekillt. Deswegen muß ich auf morgen den DH'ler...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Dezember 2006)

Bin dann auch um 10 in R-hausen.


----------



## guddn (22. Dezember 2006)

So,

war heut früh schon ein bissl was los in Rommelshausen, man bemerkt dann doch recht schnell die Ferien  

Rauhreif en masse, aber superschnell wie gewünscht...

Morgen geht nix, bin schaffen. 
Außerdem, vier Tage am Stück?! Nachher werde ich noch der Checker  

Viel Spaß morgen!!!


----------



## guddn (23. Dezember 2006)

Weihnachtsmorgen @ Rommelshausen?

Wie schauts, jemand Zeit?

Oder bei dir zerg?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Dezember 2006)

@all
Möchte mich dem Koni anschließen und allen schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch wünschen.
Biketechn. geht es dann im JAnuar weiter. 



Ach ja, der zerg hat heute


----------



## sms (23. Dezember 2006)

Alles Gute ZERG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (23. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

bin beim schmökern noch auf zwei interessante Seiten gestossen:
http://www.ktrakcycle.com und http://www.slimgeek.com/.

Grüsse
ra.


----------



## Koeni (23. Dezember 2006)

dann hat das ja fast gepasst mit dem happy birthday. War also für Dich, Zerg


----------



## driver79 (23. Dezember 2006)

auch von mir.

bin morgen ab ca. 11 uhr in hohenhaslach. endlich meine oros einfahren!!!


----------



## guddn (23. Dezember 2006)

Hey Zerg, natürlich von mir auch alles, alles gute!!!

   

Feier schön wenn de denn darfst.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAW0BzuzgSg&NR

Abartig, man blickt gar net was die mir ihren bikes anstellen  

gruß guddn.


----------



## sms (24. Dezember 2006)




----------



## zerg10 (24. Dezember 2006)

Danke für die Glückwünsche, dafür gibt es eine Kiste Bier von mir in BMais spendiert.   

@All
Wie wäre es mit einer Neujahrsausfahrt ? Entweder im SMS-Wäldchen oder beim DD ?

@guddn
Die 20" sind schon immer meine Helden gewwesen...

Euch allen natürlich noch frohe Weihnachten und ein paar schöne Tage.

Der uralte Zerg ...


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (24. Dezember 2006)

@All 
Frohe Weihnachten

@Zerg
von mir auch noch alles Gute natürlich...


----------



## boerni (24. Dezember 2006)

erstmal frohe weihnachten euch allen.

zu dem video, zum glück fahr ich dh und nicht dirt oder street. die machen sachen, die ich bei mat hofman auf der playstation auch gemacht hab,nur da hab ich gedacht das spiel sei unrealistisch. 

also noch schöne feiertage
björn


----------



## dangerousD (24. Dezember 2006)

@all
Frohe Weihnachten an alle auch von mir...

Ich nutze die Tage in der Heimat gerade auch zum Biken... heute, morgen und übermorgen. Vorbeugen, bevor Speck entstehen kann 

Bin ab Mittwoch abend wieder im Ländle und werde dann Donnerstag wohl noch einmal nach Rommelshausen sausen  , bevor mich wieder der Zeitmangel packt und ich Sylvester vorbereiten muss. Als Nachbereitung kann ich mir aber durchaus vorstellen, noch mal zu biken...  habe bis 08.01. frei


----------



## guddn (24. Dezember 2006)

Frohes Fest,

morgen ist definitiv Rommelshausen angesagt, das Traumwetterchen 
muß genutzt werden  

Wenn jemand bock hat, ab 1030 werde ich vorrätig sein...

Gruß guddn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agro (25. Dezember 2006)

bischen verspätet aber trotzdem mal schöne feiertage an euch !

gruß


----------



## windsurfenXXL (26. Dezember 2006)

guddn schrieb:


> Frohes Fest,
> 
> morgen ist definitiv Rommelshausen angesagt, das Traumwetterchen
> muß genutzt werden
> ...



Hallöchen, auch von meiner Seite wünsche ich ein besinnliches Fest.

War heute mal ein paar Kalorien "ab-joggen" ....=> war die Hölle!

Wäre auch ab jetzt bereit mit den Stuttgarter Kollegen ein paar Trails zu fahren...also Guides bitte vor!

Gruß
[email protected]


----------



## guddn (26. Dezember 2006)

@ windsurfenXXL:

Wenn ich morgen nach Vaihingen fahre, melde ich mich kurz.

@ all:

Morgen bin ich ab 1030 mal wieder in Rom unterwegs, haben sich ja einige angekündigt  

Wird wieder ne feine Sache  

guddn.


----------



## brumbrum (27. Dezember 2006)

Na, denn mal merry Xmas. Hat wer Lust am Samstag Eichhörnchen zu jagen ??


----------



## sms (27. Dezember 2006)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ...Als Nachbereitung kann ich mir aber durchaus vorstellen, noch mal zu biken...  habe bis 08.01. frei


DD: ich komme auf dich zurück!

Brumbrum: Sieht gut aus


----------



## guddn (27. Dezember 2006)

@ sms: ja und ich muß dich ja noch um dein Bashguard erleichtern. Mal bei ner
Nightrunde mit Lichttest?

@ all: Heute war strahlende Sonne & wenig Verkehr  , wie siehts morgen mit
Rommelshausen aus?

@ windsurfenXXL: hoffe hat spaß gemacht heut, klingel einfach mal durch bei mir 
im Falle von mehr Tourinteresse / Rommelshausen.  

@ de: Lebst du noch, lange nix mehr gehört?! 

gruß guddn.


----------



## dangerousD (27. Dezember 2006)

@all
Mache mich jetzt wieder auf den Rückweg ins Ländle. Morgen vormittag würde ich gern nach Rommelshausen, so ab 10 bis ca. 14 Uhr. Da es mit mehreren Leuten meist auch mehr Spaß macht, frage ich einfach, wer (außer dem immer anwesenden guddn  ) noch am Start wäre. Schaue heute abend noch mal rein, bin ansonsten via Mobilfon zu erreichen!

...und weg!


----------



## windsurfenXXL (27. Dezember 2006)

guddn schrieb:


> @ windsurfenXXL: hoffe hat spaß gemacht heut, klingel einfach mal durch bei mir
> im Falle von mehr Tourinteresse / Rommelshausen.
> 
> gruß guddn.



Hi Stephan,

klar, war lauschig...wie wäre es mit Freitag?


----------



## dangerousD (28. Dezember 2006)

Naaaa.... hat wohl doch niemand Lust auf Rommelshausen? Hmmmm... das merke ich mir! 

Aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf und schaue nachher - also nach dem Aufstehen - nochmal rein.

Buena noche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guddn (28. Dezember 2006)

@ windsurfenXXL: 

Ja, Freitag könnte ich folgendes anbieten: 10:03 am HBF
Bietigheim, da können mir eine 2h Runde drehen. 
Bietigheim, Markgröningen, Besigheim, Ingersheim, Husarenhof... mir fällt da schon was ein 

@ dangerousD: Ach, von meinem Kommen weist du schon?!  

gruß guddn.


----------



## sms (28. Dezember 2006)

guddn schrieb:


> @ sms: ja und ich muß dich ja noch um dein Bashguard erleichtern. Mal bei ner
> Nightrunde mit Lichttest?


Von mir aus.
Habe gerade noch eine Sicherung und eine Akkukapazitätsanzeige (Danke an JürgenH) drangebaut... jetzt ist's Licht richtig fertig.


----------



## guddn (29. Dezember 2006)

Ääähh,

Sonntagsfahrer, wie wärs mit Sonntags fahrn?

Ne Runde sms Wäldchen (mit Roadgap ) und springendem Abschluß auf zergs hometrack?!

Nur mal so.

Ansonsten nen guten Rutsch euch allen!!!

vom guddn.


----------



## guddn (30. Dezember 2006)

Rommelshausen wäre auch OK  

Sonntag vormittag soll das Wetter noch halbwegs passen...

monologguddn.


----------



## Koeni (30. Dezember 2006)

Hi Leute,
hab mich ja in letzter Zeit etwas selten sehen lassen, aber das wird wieder.
Ich fahr jetzt ne Woche nach Kaprun und hüpf n bischen im Schnee rum.
Falls jemand nach B-Mais geht, viel Spaß, aber da dürfte doch jetzt auch  Schnee liegen, oder?

Also, Euch allen nen guten Rutsch. Auf ne geile Saison in 2007  

Bis dann

Gruß Koni


----------



## Backwoods (30. Dezember 2006)

guddn schrieb:


> Rommelshausen wäre auch OK
> 
> Sonntag vormittag soll das Wetter noch halbwegs passen...
> 
> monologguddn.



Was ist jetzt mit Sonntach?
müsst ihr alle die party vorbereiten oder hat noch jemand zeit zum biken

wenns wetter trocken ist wär ich nachmittags dabei
rommelshausen wär o.k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guddn (30. Dezember 2006)

Ich wäre ganz klar dabei, bei was auch immer  

Tour oder Rommelshausen?

sms Wäldchen könnten wir halt noch mit zergs kleinem Local Spot krönen...
wenn denn einer will.

http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7002&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=30001&fdate=20061231

Schaut ja nicht schlecht aus, aber windig solls werden.

Also?


----------



## zerg10 (31. Dezember 2006)

Ich bin heute nachmittag auf meiner Bahn zum Jahreswechselspringen. Für Rommelshausen oder 'ne Tour reicht mir die Zeit heute nicht.

@DD
Wie sieht es bei Dir in der KW1 aus ? Hätte mal Lust in Deinem Wald 'ne Tour zu fahren.


Euch allen einen guten Rutsch und inen guten Start in die neue Saison !!!


----------



## sms (31. Dezember 2006)

zerg10 schrieb:


> @DD
> Wie sieht es bei Dir in der KW1 aus ? Hätte mal Lust in Deinem Wald 'ne Tour zu fahren.


Da wäre ich in jedem Fall dabei.



@all
Dann rutscht mal schön!


----------



## GS Collezione (31. Dezember 2006)

Jo meld mich auch mal wieder bei euch  

Bin zu 99% heute Nachmittag in Rom.
Waren gestern in Welzheim und Schorndorf.

Wünsche allen Sonntagsfahrern und die die mich kennen einen Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr  

Greetz


----------



## sms (31. Dezember 2006)

Ach ja,
ich dachte bisher auch immer, das mit der Kette war krass


----------



## brumbrum (31. Dezember 2006)

Nen guten Rutsch an alle


----------



## Backwoods (31. Dezember 2006)

guddn schrieb:


> Ich wäre ganz klar dabei, bei was auch immer
> 
> Tour oder Rommelshausen?
> 
> ...



Mist, mir langst heut wohl nimmer zum biken
muss noch ein hinterad für mein dienst bike ersteigern, was essen und dann endlich meine schaltung in gang setzten

bis ich in rom hausen bin ist es wohl dunkel 
vielleicht fahr ich ab sifi ne runde durch den wald um die neuen reifen zu testen  der boden ist ja netter weise wieder aufgetaut, so dass die dinger zeigen können was sie drauf ham 

was ist mit ner chill out runde morgen am SPÄTEN nachmittag?
im wald ist gute luft und ich brauch dann sauerstoff

ansonsten allen einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr
(aber nicht mit dem bike )


----------



## mantra (31. Dezember 2006)

Von mir auch einen guten Rutsch an alle!


----------



## dangerousD (31. Dezember 2006)

@all

Guten Rutsch 

@Neujahrsfahrer:

Wenn ich nicht mit chris nach B-Mais fahre, können wir gern hier im Wald eine Runde drehen. Allerdings erst ab Mittwoch. Melde mich noch mal!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Januar 2007)

Allen ein schönes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2007.

Wer die Woche fahren gehen sollte, bitte melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (1. Januar 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Wer die Woche fahren gehen sollte, bitte melden



Ich, allerdings würde ich gerne mal das neue Bike etwas über die Trails treiben u. ein paar Kalorien zu verbrennen hätte ich auch. Macht Dein Bein schon eine längere Tour mit ? Allerdings gefällt mir gerade das Wetter nicht so...


----------



## dangerousD (1. Januar 2007)

@all
Herzlich willkommen im neuen Jahr!  Alles Gute - und unfallfreie Fahrt! 

@Kalorienverbrenner
Mittwoch mittag, ab 13.00 Tour durch den Schönbuch. Start bei mir vor der Haustür  Dauer: ich brauche immer so um die zwei Stunden, aber ohne Pause und immer schön flott reintreten. Also rechnen wir mal mit 3h. Bzgl. der Startzeit lasse ich noch mit mir verhandeln, könnte ggf. auch schon um 12 los... Wer mit möchte (zerg, steppi, sms...) bitte per Mobilfon melden, da ich bis dahin hws off-line bin!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Januar 2007)

Ich werde erstmal hier ne Runde drehen.
DAs Essen der letzten TAge raubt mir den Atem. Und das schon im sitzen


----------



## zerg10 (1. Januar 2007)

Ich traue ja der Wettervorhersage nicht wirklich, aber es soll die nächsten Tage irgendwie schei$$e werden...
Melde mich dann am Dienstag bei allen Fahrwilligen nochmal u. schaue dann ob, wann und wo ich mitfahren will ...


----------



## zerg10 (2. Januar 2007)

Also hier hat's die ganze Nacht über geschüttet, damit sind die Trails wohl gerade ziemlich schlecht befahrbar.

Mal sehen, evtl. mache ich morgen eine Mittagsrunde in den SMS-Wald...


----------



## guddn (2. Januar 2007)

Guts Neues,

ja wenn denn dat Wetter passt werde ich morgen auch mal wieder aufs Rad 
steigen.

Meld mich dann bei dir zerg, für ne kleine runde bin ich zu haben  

gruß guddn.


----------



## sms (2. Januar 2007)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Mal sehen, evtl. mache ich morgen eine Mittagsrunde in den SMS-Wald...


Also,
habe mich soeben mit Mike auf 
Treffpunkt 13:00 Uhr (3.1.2007)
bei mir geeinigt.
Dann gehts ab in meinen Wald.

@guddn
kommst mit/vorbei wegen dem Bashguard?


----------



## zerg10 (2. Januar 2007)

Alles klar, stehe dann um 13:10 an der Haltestelle Heumaden...


----------



## guddn (2. Januar 2007)

@ sms: Yäiih, OuKäi, WHAT... (HipHop in seiner Blüte  )

Äh, jo, wie stark solls denn regnen morgen? 
Bin dabei, Kohlen wg. Bashg. kann ich mitbringen...

1300 passt.

Dann sehen wir uns, bis denne.

guddn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (2. Januar 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> Äh, jo, wie stark solls denn regnen morgen?



Schneeregen halt, also nicht die kurzen Beinkleider anziehen...


----------



## Floater (3. Januar 2007)

Sers buben!

hoffe ihr seid alle gut gerutscht!

habe heute den winter gefunden...und zwar ganz oben auf dem pfänder (gut, nicht das erste mal, dass es dort diese saison geschneit hat, aber das erste mal, dass wir im schneetreiben angekommen sind)
beweise:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=15410

und da ich heute zum ersten mal mit meinen 5.10 schuhen unterwegs war kann ich allen flat fahrern nur eines sagen: KAUFEN    es sei denn man steht nicht auf endlosen grip. also auf meinen easton flatboys der oberhammer.


----------



## dangerousD (3. Januar 2007)

Irgendwie habe ich mir ja gedacht, daß alle kneifen...  also gehe ich allein in den Wald. Ätsch!  Und meine Trails sind befahrbar bei jedem Wetter. Doppel-Ätsch!   Viel Spaß beim sms im Schlamm... mua-ha-haaaa!!!

Na ja, ich gebe Euch aber nochmal die Chance... bin morgen und Freitag auch zu haben. Habe allerdings ernsthaft überlegt, morgen mal nach Schorndorf unter die Brücke zu fahren und ein bißchen Dreckspringen zu gehen. Schaue heute abend hier noch mal rein, mal sehen, was Euch bis dahin wieder an Ausreden eingefallen ist


----------



## guddn (3. Januar 2007)

Oha,

wie ich sehe habe ich mit meinem kurzen Beinkleid zergs Prognose ignoriert  
War dein Spot i.O., will meinen habe ich was verpasst?

@ danger: Schlamm rules  
... und mit deinen Allwetter-Trails, haste die betoniert  
... mit deinen Vorschlägen habe ich nur ein Problem: ich muß zwecks
 Bahnbeförderung zur Arbeit täglich bis 12:55 am Bhf Stuttgart stehen 
Sonst wäre ich dabei!!!

Wie stehts Sonntags?

Gruß guddn.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Januar 2007)

@DD
Die beste Ausrede für morgen ist, dass ich mit Annett "bummeln" darf 
Freitag werde ich hier ne Runde drehen. HAbe heute erfahren müssen, dass ich noch schlechter dran bin als gedacht.


----------



## dangerousD (3. Januar 2007)

Haaaaa-ha! Ich habe es gewußt - lauter lasche Ausreden  Egal, bei mir war es gut 

@guddn
OK, es ist auch etwas schlammig - aber größtenteils doch noch recht trocken, von Vorteil ist hier die Kammlage verbunden mit Wind  

@alle Interessierte:
Habe mich gerade noch einmal mit Simon verabredet, wir gehen Freitag hier im Schönbuch fahren. Abfahrt ist bei mir um elf Uhr morgens, Simon hat auch noch Platz im Auto. Aber er holt niemanden ab, Ihr müßt schon zu ihm kommen. Nicht meine Idee, er hat das so gesagt  


Ach ja, gehe dann morgen vormittag erst nach Rommelshausen und dann nach Schorndorf. Mache das auch ein wenig von der Wetterlage abhängig, bei Regen halt gleich nach Schorndorf. Falls also jemand Bock hat, Ihr wißt, wo Ihr mich findet 

Nebenbei bemerkt habe ich gestern meinen ersten Schnee für dieses Jahr gesehen! Im Schwarzwald hatte es einiges hingepackt, ist aber zum größten Teil schon wieder getaut. Schade eigentlich, habe mittlerweile echt Bock auf mein Board!  Und ein Telefonat ins Allgäu hat ergeben, daß da die Schneelage auch nicht besser ist. Ich hoffe mal, das ändert sich noch - will boarden!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (3. Januar 2007)

...habe gerade nochmal verzweifelt wetter de skiwetter gewälzt:

wenn man sucht ist schon schnee da (zb. sonnenkopf hindelang...) aber so der wirkliche bringer ist das nict. für alle die nur mal endlich auf dem/den brett/ern stehen wollen gäbe es also möglichkeiten.... aber doll ist das nicht


----------



## guddn (4. Januar 2007)

@ sms:

Man, was habe ich denn da schönes bei dem Frauensuchfred verpasst, 
da fehlt ja die Hälfte  
Anscheinend ging da was...

So ich geh dann mal Kilometer schrubben, die Saison ruft.

Gruß guddn.


----------



## sms (4. Januar 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> @ sms:
> 
> Man, was habe ich denn da schönes bei dem Frauensuchfred verpasst,
> da fehlt ja die Hälfte
> ...


Keine Ahnung.
Als ich die Frage nach den Schulferien gestellt hatte war ich da bis abends nicht mehr drin...
naja und da wurden dann wohl einige Beleidigungen etc. vom Mod herausgelöscht (-> schätze ich mal)
.
Schade eigentlich, ich hätte mich köstlich amüsiert


----------



## zerg10 (4. Januar 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @alle Interessierte:
> Habe mich gerade noch einmal mit Simon verabredet, wir gehen Freitag hier im Schönbuch fahren. Abfahrt ist bei mir um elf Uhr morgens, Simon hat auch noch Platz im Auto. Aber er holt niemanden ab, Ihr müßt schon zu ihm kommen. Nicht meine Idee, er hat das so gesagt



Neues Jahr, weniger Ausreden ist mein Motto  

Versuche mal den freien Platz beim Simon zu ergattern, ansonsten müsstest Du mir mal eine Wegbeschreibung pm'men...


----------



## sms (4. Januar 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ...Abfahrt ist bei mir um elf Uhr morgens, Simon hat auch noch Platz im Auto. Aber er holt niemanden ab, Ihr müßt schon zu ihm kommen. Nicht meine Idee, er hat das so gesagt


Jetzt habe ich keinen Platz mehr im Auto.
Und für den alten Mann mach ich sogar eine Ausnahme und hole Ihn von zu hause ab.


----------



## dangerousD (4. Januar 2007)

Super  freu' mich drauf! Werde aber vorsichtshalber morgen früh so gegen zehn noch mal rein schauen, ob ich mich noch mal hinlegen kann oder nicht  


...mein guter Vorsatz für 2007 war im Übrigen, weniger Vorurteile zu haben


----------



## dangerousD (5. Januar 2007)

Ach ja -   alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Koni!


----------



## zerg10 (5. Januar 2007)

@koni
Von mir auch alles Gute. Evtl. sehen wir uns in 2007 öfter  Feier noch schön...

@Schlammrutscher
Das war eine geniale Tour heute, der DD hat nicht zuviel versprochen. War eigentlich fast alles mehr oder weniger "flüssig" fahrbar  
Mal sehen, vielleicht kommen ja gleich noch die Beweisfotos...


----------



## sms (5. Januar 2007)

@koni
Von mir gibts sogar einen Kuchen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Januar 2007)

@Koni
Auch von mir alles Gute.

@all
Mir hat die kleine Runde hier auch ausgereicht.
Ich bin platt. Die anfänglichen 20min. Steigung beim DD, hätte ich nie überlebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (5. Januar 2007)

meint Ihr man kann morgen schon Eichhörnchen jagen,
oder haben die sich alle im Schlamm versteckt?

Wer wäre dabei?


----------



## dirtmag (5. Januar 2007)

@ Koni
Ich schließe mich den Gratulanten an, herzlichen Glückwunsch 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## driver79 (5. Januar 2007)

von mir auch alles gute, koni!!!


----------



## guddn (6. Januar 2007)

Habe ich auf http://www.and-x.de/ "gefunden".

StepUp-StepDown in Aichwald, schaut nett aus  

Gruß guddn.


----------



## Koeni (6. Januar 2007)

Sodele, wieder zurück aus dem Schnee(Ja, da gab es wirklich welchen und zwar nicht zu knapp).
Danke für die Glückwünsche. Euch allen auch n gutes Neues Jahr.
Wir sehen uns.

Bis dann

Gruß koni


----------



## Floater (6. Januar 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> Sodele, wieder zurück aus dem Schnee(Ja, da gab es wirklich welchen und zwar nicht zu knapp).
> Danke für die Glückwünsche. Euch allen auch n gutes Neues Jahr.
> Wir sehen uns.
> 
> ...



Nachträglich auch noch alles gute!

und wo gab es denn schnee denn nicht alzu knapp?


----------



## sms (6. Januar 2007)

So,
aktuelle Trailnachrichten
(war nämlich heute ca. 35km in und um Stuttgart unterwegs):

- Mein Wald:
Zustand: leicht feucht, teilweise sogar trocken -> super fahrbar
Nebenbei waren dort Maulwürfe unterwegs (ich war es nicht, ehrlich)
Aber schaut interressant aus.

- Ex.-Alte Säcke trail:
Zustand: total verschlammt, nur geschmiere -> fahren=rutschen

- D-Bach:
Zustand: feucht wie immer, aber trotzdem gut fahrbar

- Wald auf der anderen Seite:
Zustand: trocken, dort sammelt sich nie Wasser
Leider nur bedingt fahrbar, weil zum Teil hoffnungslos zugelegt  
Es ist erstaunlich mit welchem Engagement dort zur Sache gegangen wird um, einem auch das letzte bisschen Spass an Stuttgart zu nehmen.
(Dort liegen zum Teil Astgeflechte so hoch wie ich  )

- Vom Fernsehturm talwärts:
Zustand: Weg verschlammt, aber fahrbar...
Auf den Wegen durch den Park vom Teehaus muss man tierisch aufpassen, die sind zum teil richtig schmierig und glitschig.

- Degerloch DH:
uuuuuuh, gefährlich gefährlich.  
Zustand: Oberflächen Matsch, teilweise schmierig, danach siehst du aus wie sau.
Leider glaube ich nicht mehr, dass der D-Dh noch unter die 2-m-Regel fällt.
Ich würde mich mit den grünen zumindest auf eine Diskussion hierzu einlassen.  

- Snowtrail:
Zustand: keine Ahnung, es war schon dunkel und ich habe eigentlich garnix gesehen   (leider hatte ich meine Lampe nicht bei, sonst wäre ich weitergefahren)


----------



## guddn (6. Januar 2007)

Hihi,

war heut laaange unterwegs, bei mir wars allerdings nur tief und schleimig 
(Stromberg)... dann noch 1h Regen fahren... nu hab ich keine Lust meh... 

Wenns Wetter passt schaue ich morgen mal wieder in Rommelshausen vorbei  

Gruß guddn.


----------



## de_reu (7. Januar 2007)

Frohes Neues,
Bin jetzt auch wieder aus dem Schnee zurück...

Cu De


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (7. Januar 2007)

Floater schrieb:


> Nachträglich auch noch alles gute!
> 
> und wo gab es denn schnee denn nicht alzu knapp?



Danke.
Das war in Zell am See/ Kaprun. Vorallem oben aufm Gletscher war es die letzten 2 Tage echt geil und es waren auch n paar Tiefschneeabfahrten drin


----------



## dangerousD (7. Januar 2007)

Nachtrag: so ungefähr sahen wir am Freitag nach einer knapp 3-stündigen Tour durch den Schönbuch aus...






Und falls Euch jemals jemand darauf ansprechen sollte, daß Mountainbiker mit ihren dicken Reifen und groben Stollen ja den Waldboden zerstören würden, zeigt demjenigen einfach mal dieses Bild:


----------



## sms (7. Januar 2007)

Aktuelle Trailnachrichten:

Mein Wald:
Status: trocken
Aber was die Maulwürfe dort gemacht haben ist irgendwie schlecht zu fahren.
Alles viel zu kurz   (da landet man bei Double gerade mal 1m vor Beginn des nächsten Kickers) . Dann gibt es da noch eine Art Anliegerkurve/Wallride, allerdings springt man an dieser nahezu vorbei.   
Naja, warscheinlich sind die Maulwürfe nur sehr kurzsichtig, wenn ich die mal sehe, schicke ich sie zum Optiker

Eichhörnchentrail:
Status:
Trocken, perfekte Traktion.
Großer Double ist langsam aber sicher zu kurz


----------



## sms (7. Januar 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Nachtrag: so ungefähr sahen wir am Freitag nach einer knapp 3-stündigen Tour durch den Schönbuch aus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Halloooo,
wiiiiiir.
Da gibt es noch mehr Bilder !!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Januar 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Aktuelle Trailnachrichten:
> 
> .....
> Großer Double ist langsam aber sicher zu kurz



Brems halt vorher mal  DAs Prinzip wirst wohl nie begreifen


----------



## dangerousD (8. Januar 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Halloooo,
> wiiiiiir.
> Da gibt es noch mehr Bilder !!!


 
Hast ja recht! Aber eigentlich wollte ich uns allen diesen Anblick ersparen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Januar 2007)

@Sms
Wieso bist´n so rot unter den Spritzern?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Januar 2007)

@all

Hat wer unter der Woche Zeit für die Eichhörnchen?
Allein is ja langweilig!


----------



## Koeni (8. Januar 2007)

bei mir is jetzt erst mal wieder Lernen angesagt


----------



## dangerousD (8. Januar 2007)

@steppi

 PENNER!    

 Der hat immer so viel Zeit...  Unter uns Gesangsschwestern: Du solltest die Zeit aber eher für Ausdauertraining nutzen, damit Du im Frühjahr wieder fit bist. Das geht auch allein   und macht 'nen schlanken Fuß. Damit Du demnächst auch mal wieder hier durch den Schönbuch ballern kannst - ohne Angst vor dem ersten 20min-Anstieg (sind ja eigentlich nur zehn, wenn man halbwegs fit ist   ) Ich will schließlich nur Dein Bestes


----------



## GS Collezione (8. Januar 2007)

Unter der Woche 
Arbeitest Du nix bei der UNI  
Ist doch dann schon dunkel oder? 
Also ich habe tagsüber grad keine Zeit.

Greetz


----------



## zerg10 (9. Januar 2007)

@Steppi & Michel
Hat heute die halbe Nacht geschüttet u. dementsprechend sehen bestimmt auch die Trails aus. Da sage ich für heute mal ab. Aber weil es bei uns noch bzw. wie immer  ruhig ist, könnte ich mir Ende der Woche (bei gutem Wetter) schon einen Nachmittag in Rommelshausen oder auf den Trails vorstellen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Januar 2007)

@Genio
Tja, wer kann der kann 
Ich muss aber sagen, dass die Zeit an der Uni vorbei ist

@zerg
Werde gegen Ende der Woche sicher wieder biken gehen. Meld Dich halt wenn Zeit hast. R-hausen ist sicher auch nicht so toll wenn alles aufgeweicht ist. Mal davon abgesehen, dass man sicher mehr kaputt macht bei dem Wetter.


----------



## driver79 (9. Januar 2007)

hätte morgen nochmal frei, somit könnte ich mir vorstellen dann nen bischen rad zu fahren, vorrausgesetzt das wetter spielt einigermaßen mit.


----------



## sms (9. Januar 2007)

driver79 schrieb:


> hätte morgen nochmal frei, somit könnte ich mir vorstellen dann nen bischen rad zu fahren, vorrausgesetzt das wetter spielt einigermaßen mit.


hey Chris,
wo bleibt das Bild von deiner Kiste mit BMA?


----------



## @ndy (9. Januar 2007)

So jetzt wissen wir ja wer den Schönbuch immer kaputt macht!  



[/QUOTE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Januar 2007)

@ndy schrieb:


> So jetzt wissen wir ja wer den Schönbuch immer kaputt macht!


[/quote]

Hättest mal gefragt. Hätt ich Dir schon ehr sagen können


----------



## driver79 (9. Januar 2007)

sms schrieb:


> hey Chris,
> wo bleibt das Bild von deiner Kiste mit BMA?



kann ich mal machen. werd morgen eh die weichere feder testen, bin also unterwegs. warscheinlich irgendwo in stuttgart  und dann im wald vom sms.


----------



## brumbrum (11. Januar 2007)

Samstag zu den Eichhörnchen ins kleine Paradies ??


----------



## zerg10 (11. Januar 2007)

Gegenangebot: Sonntag Rommelshausen oder eine Tour ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Januar 2007)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Gegenangebot: Sonntag Rommelshausen oder eine Tour ?


 dann ehr Eichhörnchen

@brumbrum
Wenn das Wetter hält und nix komisches dazwischen kommt, bin ich da.


----------



## zerg10 (11. Januar 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> dann ehr Eichhörnchen



Im Prinzip ja, aber Samstag hat meine Nichte Geburtstag. Die DVD ist übrigens


----------



## brumbrum (11. Januar 2007)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Gegenangebot: Sonntag Rommelshausen oder eine Tour ?


Rommelshausen oder Tour wäre schon OK, nur, ich hab gerade nur ein DH-Bike -- also geht bei mir sinnvoll nix anderes, außer nen Bikepark blabla.


----------



## dangerousD (11. Januar 2007)

Habe nur Samstag Zeit und werde wohl eine Runde vor der Haustür drehen... der Bauch muß weg!  Falls also jemand Lust auf Schönbuch hat, einfach melden.


----------



## driver79 (11. Januar 2007)

and here it is!!!!





BMA mit aktueller Bremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (11. Januar 2007)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Gegenangebot: Sonntag Rommelshausen oder eine Tour ?



Ich wäre, wie immer, für ne Tour.... Rommelshausen ist sonst auch O.K.!!
Ich hätte mein Bioke mal in den Skiurlaub mitnehmen sollen!!!

CU De


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Januar 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> Ich hätte mein Bioke mal in den Skiurlaub mitnehmen sollen!!!
> 
> CU De



Arme Sau  
Nur gut das ich dieses Jahr eh nicht Ski fahren kann.


----------



## dirtmag (11. Januar 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Habe nur Samstag Zeit und werde wohl eine Runde vor der Haustür drehen... der Bauch muß weg!  Falls also jemand Lust auf Schönbuch hat, einfach melden.


An welche Zeit dachtest du denn?


----------



## boerni (12. Januar 2007)

hab mal nen kleines video aus les gets und stuggi zusammengeworfen. 
wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr es euch ja anschauen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z48jpObUiaE


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Januar 2007)

boerni schrieb:


> hab mal nen kleines video aus les gets und stuggi zusammengeworfen.
> wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr es euch ja anschauen
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z48jpObUiaE



Also ich wollte es mir ansehen. Aber meine Meinung über Qualität kann ich nicht so einfach über Bord werfen. Das Youtube ist das letzte. Besser gesagt die Quali welche hier verwendet wird.

KAnn ehrlich gesagt nicht nachvollziehen warum Du keine 100 MB DAtei machst und das bei den einschlägigen Portalen zum Download reinstellst 

Aber was solls.


----------



## dangerousD (12. Januar 2007)

@chris:

Nett, so mit BMA und Formula   Ich hoffe, Du bist mit beidem zufrieden?! Warst Du nun eigentlich in B-Mais???

@boerni

Anschauen WOLLEN - ja  Anschauen KÖNNEN - nein  Bin nur ISDN-Jünger... Kannst Du eine CD/DVD machen, die ich mir bei Gelegenheit abholen kann?! (Boarden und Hallen-Springen  ) Dann wird sicher auch die Qualität besser  

@dirtmag

Melde mich heute abend noch mal, will aber morgen schon recht früh los... also so gegen zehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (12. Januar 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> dann ehr Eichhörnchen
> 
> @brumbrum
> Wenn das Wetter hält und nix komisches dazwischen kommt, bin ich da.


wann??


----------



## boerni (12. Januar 2007)

@ mike
ich würd ja gern, aber irgendwie funzt rapishare nicht bei mir. komisch irgendwie. gibt es noch andere hoster?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Januar 2007)

@björn
bin mir nicht ganz sicher wie die sich nennen. Glaube Megaupload oder sowas 

gefunden:
http://www.megaupload.com/de/


----------



## zerg10 (13. Januar 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> Ich wäre, wie immer, für ne Tour.... Rommelshausen ist sonst auch O.K.!!
> Ich hätte mein Bioke mal in den Skiurlaub mitnehmen sollen!!!
> 
> CU De



Da ich heute nicht zu den Eichhörnchen kann, aber trotzdem mal wieder den großen Hobel bewegen möchte, schlage ich für Sonntag Rommelshausen vor. Uhrzeit wären studenten- und Spätaufsteherfreundliche 13:00 Uhr...


----------



## zerg10 (13. Januar 2007)

@mantra
Öhem, ich hätte da auch noch zwei Umwerfer, von denen Du dir einen aussuchen kannst. Soll ich die morgen mitbringen ?


----------



## driver79 (14. Januar 2007)

werd mich dann gleich mal aufn weg nach Rommelshausen machen. wenn ich jemand mitnehmen soll, einfach kurz anrufen.


----------



## boerni (14. Januar 2007)

@dd
also das mit dem abholen geht klar. nur das mit der dirthalle nicht, sie ist vor weihnachten abgebrannt . auch mit dem boarden sieht es zur zeit noch nicht so dolle aus, 6° auf 2000m und regen. aber ich hoffe mal das ändert sich. aber natürlich bist du jederzeit willkommen, schnee werden wir schon irgendwo finden. in bern haben wir heute 8° und sonne. war natürlich auch schon aufn gurten.

da konnt ich auch gleich mein vorerst neues arbeitsgerät probefahren. ändern werden sich die laufräder (rote dt), die gabel (rotes casting), anbauteile alles syncros und sonst shimano. foto gibt es in meiner gallerie.
also euch noch nen schönen tag

björn


----------



## sms (14. Januar 2007)

boerni schrieb:


> ... foto gibt es ...
> .


hier:


----------



## Koeni (14. Januar 2007)

Ich hoffe das an der Gabel ist Dreck


----------



## mantra (14. Januar 2007)

@boerni: Schick!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brumbrum (15. Januar 2007)

Weiß jemand etwas von dem Kollegen, den es gestern zerlegt hat ??

@boerni: nettes bike


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Januar 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Weiß jemand etwas von dem Kollegen, den es gestern zerlegt hat ??
> 
> @boerni: nettes bike



Oh, sowas will ich garnicht hören. Hoffentlich geht es IHm gut.

@Björn 
Wie gesagt, schick.
@Koni
Nein, ist kein Dreck. 
HAb gestern schon nachgefragt


----------



## driver79 (15. Januar 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Weiß jemand etwas von dem Kollegen, den es gestern zerlegt hat ??



keine ahnung. hab ihn zum ersten mal gesehen.

@ boerni

schickes arbeitsgerät.  

wie bist du denn mit den Peldalen zufrieden?? haben die guten grip?


----------



## sms (15. Januar 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Weiß jemand etwas von dem Kollegen, den es gestern zerlegt hat ??...


Öhm, wen hatte es zerlegt?


----------



## boerni (15. Januar 2007)

@chris
die pedale sind sehr gut, grippen gut (tiogas oder syncros grippen aber noch mehr) und was das beste ist, die lager sind komplett zerlegbar und man bekommt alle einzelteile. aber für den vk würd ich sie mir nicht holen, ich glaub die kosten ca. 150. find ich persönlich zuviel. 
guss björn


----------



## boerni (15. Januar 2007)

hi,
ich hab da was echt witziges im netzt gefunden.
schaut euch einfach mal dieses video an und achtet bei 1 min 05 sec genau drauf wer da zu sehen ist.
schon komisch sowas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6V1Of6xlKI&mode=related&search=
gruss
björn


----------



## sms (15. Januar 2007)

boerni schrieb:


> hi,
> ich hab da was echt witziges im netzt gefunden.
> schaut euch einfach mal dieses video an und achtet bei 1 min 05 sec genau drauf wer da zu sehen ist.
> schon komisch sowas
> ...


Cool


----------



## sms (16. Januar 2007)

der brumbrum hatte mich am Samstag schon gewarnt, aber ich habe es trotzdem um einen Tag verdummbeutelt  




->>>>>>>>>>>  @ MIKE  <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<-


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Januar 2007)

@SMS

DAnke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (16. Januar 2007)

Und ich Depp frag' mich, warum deine Eltern gestern gekommen sind. 

Alles Gute alter Stuntfahrer


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (16. Januar 2007)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag Mike!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Januar 2007)

Tja Jungs, bin dann seit gestern etwas älter 

Danke nochmal der Wünsche


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Januar 2007)

@all

Falls wer unter der Woche Zeit für Eichhörnchen hat, bitte melden.
Auch wenn es nur 2h sind.


----------



## Koeni (16. Januar 2007)

Von mir natürlich auch Alles Gute Mike, alter Mann


----------



## guddn (16. Januar 2007)

Von mir natürlich auch ALLES GUTE!!!

Gibts Kuchen?  

PS: ich krieg nen Hinterbau... für umme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Januar 2007)

Auch Euch DAnke.




guddn schrieb:


> Gibts Kuchen?




NEE, BIER!

Dauert aber noch nen paar Tage.

@


----------



## sms (16. Januar 2007)

Nebenbei,
mache erinnern sich noch dran, andere haben es nie gesehen:

Das




plus das





=
kältetaugliche Trailrakete


----------



## dirtmag (16. Januar 2007)

Hi Mike,

dann mal auch von mir noch alles Gute zum Geburtstag 

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## dirtmag (16. Januar 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Nebenbei,
> mache erinnern sich noch dran, andere haben es nie gesehen:
> = kältetaugliche Trailrakete


kältetaugliche Trailrakete? Für welche Kälte? 

Stefan


----------



## sms (16. Januar 2007)

dirtmag schrieb:


> kältetaugliche Trailrakete? Für welche Kälte?
> 
> Stefan


nachts is schon ziemlich frisch


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Januar 2007)

@sms
Konnte ja nur besser werden. Wenn Du jetzt noch das klappern hinten hin bekommst, dann passt es.


----------



## sms (16. Januar 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @sms
> Konnte ja nur besser werden. Wenn Du jetzt noch das klappern hinten hin bekommst, dann passt es.



Ach ja, wie war das?
Wer hat,bzw.  wo gibts dämpferbuchsen für einen uralt DMN Dämpfer?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Januar 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Ach ja, wie war das?
> Wer hat,bzw.  wo gibts dämpferbuchsen für einen uralt DMN Dämpfer?



Ich hätte noch nen Luftdämpfer anzubieten. Dann geht Deine Karre evtl. richtig gut


----------



## guddn (16. Januar 2007)

@ sms: Na dann kanns ja losgehen, da fallen auch die 5km Bremsleitungen kaum
 noch auf 

Da fehlen bloß noch die Trails...  





... denen trauere ich hinterher  will dahin!!!


----------



## guddn (17. Januar 2007)

@ sms:

Wow, du verkaufst noch nen Bashguard 

Ich muß mal schauen ob ich im Dunkeln bei dir vorbeischaue  

Gruß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (17. Januar 2007)

Evtl. nehme ich mir den Freitag frei und gehe vormittags nochmal nach Rommelshausen oder zu den Eichhörchnen...

@sms
Hat das Ding Stahlstandrohre ? Wenn ja, was wiegt die dann ?


----------



## sms (17. Januar 2007)

zerg10 schrieb:


> ...
> @sms
> Hat das Ding Stahlstandrohre ? Wenn ja, was wiegt die dann ?


Rock Shox Tora 302 U-Turn

    * Federweg 85 - 130mm
    * Gewicht: 2207g
    * Einstellung: U-Turn
    * Federsystem: U-Turn
    * Dämpfung:Zugstufe extern
    * Farben: schwarz
Standrohre: Stahl, verchromt, 32mm Ø


----------



## brumbrum (18. Januar 2007)

sms schrieb:


> der brumbrum hatte mich am Samstag schon gewarnt, aber ich habe es trotzdem um einen Tag verdummbeutelt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verdammt, ich hab's auch verdummbeutelt  

Happy Birthday to MIKE


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Januar 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Verdammt, ich hab's auch verdummbeutelt
> 
> Happy Birthday to MIKE


DAnke
Zumal Du mich am Samstag noch drauf angesprochen hast 
Du könntest morgen mal nen Bericht abgeben wie sehr es bei Euch heute regnet bzw. geregnet hat.


----------



## zerg10 (18. Januar 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> DAnke
> Zumal Du mich am Samstag noch drauf angesprochen hast
> Du könntest morgen mal nen Bericht abgeben wie sehr es bei Euch heute regnet bzw. geregnet hat.



Ich sag' mal für morgen ab, Wetter ist mir zu bescheiden...


----------



## dangerousD (18. Januar 2007)

@zerg
Verstehe ich nicht... dabei könntest Du morgen wahrscheinlich hoch und seeeeehhhhrrr weit fliegen - ohne große Anstrengung 

@sms
Wegen der Buchsen versuch' mal www.reset-racing.de , die Jungs von Koehn machen noch DNM... da habe ich meinen Dämpfer auch her.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Januar 2007)

Mal zur Planung.
Werde morgen 13 Uhr ne kleine Rund drehen.
Sonntag, wenn das Wetter brauchbar bleibt, Eichhörnchen jagen gehen!


----------



## sms (19. Januar 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Mal zur Planung.
> Werde morgen 13 Uhr ne kleine Rund drehen.
> Sonntag, wenn das Wetter brauchbar bleibt, Eichhörnchen jagen gehen!


Hört sich gut an, ich denke ich komme dann rübergekurbelt..
muss ja meine Gabel einfahren....
Melde mich am Handy


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Januar 2007)

Planänderung!
Nicht das zufällig nochwer zum fahren kommen sollte.
Bin mit SMS bei den Eichhörnchen um bauliche MAßnahmen durchzuführen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (20. Januar 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Planänderung!
> Nicht das zufällig nochwer zum fahren kommen sollte.
> Bin mit SMS bei den Eichhörnchen um bauliche MAßnahmen durchzuführen



Dann können wir ja morgen mal ne tour machen 14:00??

Cu De


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Januar 2007)

@ de reu
Wenn´s Wetter passt, bin ich Eichhörnchen jagen.


----------



## brumbrum (20. Januar 2007)

Das wird der Hammer


----------



## dangerousD (20. Januar 2007)

Servus Buam! 

Werde morgen frühe eine kleine Tour hier im Schönbuch fahren und dann morgen gegen Mittag zu den Eichhörnchen rüber flitzen... sofern sich das Wetter hält.

@steppi
Spreche mich noch mit Thomas und Stefan ab, evtl. wollen die beiden ja auch mit. Mal sehen, was sich fahrgemeinschaftstechnisch so machen läßt... Melde mich später noch mal!


----------



## dangerousD (20. Januar 2007)

So, ich nochmal...

Nehme den Steppi morgen mit zu den Eichhörnchen. Wir düsen bei ihm so gegen halb eins ab 

offtopic:
Habe gerade mal meine Formulas entlüftet... ist ja regelrecht ekelhaft, was da alles in der Bremsflüssigkeit rumschwimmt, wenn die erst mal ein Jahr alt ist. Brrrr... :kotz: Bin bloß froh, daß mich das nicht angefallen hat!   Na ja, nun geht sie wieder. Das Quietschen kam wohl von den gezüchteten Kulturen und nicht von der Bremsscheibe


----------



## sms (21. Januar 2007)

Bilder von dem, was der Orkan Kyrill im schönen Eichhörnchenparadis angerichtet hat, gibt es in meiner Galerie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Januar 2007)

@sms
Das Bild vom Walde zeigt es eigentlich am besten. DAs muss ja übel ausgesehen haben als wir die LAndung noch übersprungen haben 
Heftig


----------



## riderhardy (21. Januar 2007)

hallo komme aus lb, wo sind denn diese fotos entstanden, hätte mal lust auch dort zu fahren, bei uns ist ja nichts
bis dann hardy


----------



## riderhardy (21. Januar 2007)

bin recht neu hier im forum, wo hast du die bilder gemacht, kann mal da mal mitfahren??????????????
gruss hardy


----------



## sms (21. Januar 2007)

@DD
Wie lang ist dein Fahrrad


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Januar 2007)

@riderhardy

Sorry, aber das ist nicht so einfach. Ist nicht unsere Strecke.
Ist nichts gegen Dich. Nen paar Trails hier in Stuttgart an der Uni können wir Dir schon zeigen.


----------



## boerni (22. Januar 2007)

@mike
so deine gabel ist unterwegs. müsste dann am mittwoch ankommen. hab wie besprochen noch die hayes reingepackt. hoffe die adapter und die leitungen passen.
gruss
björn


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Januar 2007)

boerni schrieb:


> @mike
> so deine gabel ist unterwegs. müsste dann am mittwoch ankommen. hab wie besprochen noch die hayes reingepackt. hoffe die adapter und die leitungen passen.
> gruss
> björn



 Bin mal gespannt. Wirst nicht verkauft. Allerdings nervt der TYP mit dem RAd. HAt sich nicht gemeldet.


----------



## dangerousD (22. Januar 2007)

Nachtrag zu gestern: habe mein Rad jetzt mal gemessen... so, wie wir gesagt haben, sind es doch immerhin 1,80m. Bei vier Radlängen von Absprung bis ANFANG Landezone macht das nach Adam Ries und Eva Zwerg gute 7,40m  Dann bin ich wohl irgendwo bei 10m eingeschlagen im ersten Versuch... Eieiei... Zum Glück waren die nächsten dann sauberer!  Schönes Ding auf jeden Fall, und mein Bike ist im Großen und Ganzen sauber geblieben. Mußte nicht mal putzen! Was so ein bißchen Sonne doch ausmacht...  Aber nun beginnt hoffentlich die 2-monatige Ski- und Snowboardsaison, bevor es dann im April wieder in die DH-Saison geht


----------



## riderhardy (22. Januar 2007)

hallo, kann verstehen das ihr keine fremden mitnehmen wollt, wenn ihr mal in stuttgart fahrt, meldet euch doch einfach kurz, wäre super.
biss dan hardy


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Januar 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Nachtrag zu gestern: habe mein Rad jetzt mal gemessen... so, wie wir gesagt haben, sind es doch immerhin 1,80m. Bei vier Radlängen von Absprung bis ANFANG Landezone macht das nach Adam Ries und Eva Zwerg gute 7,20m   Dann bin ich wohl irgendwo bei 10m eingeschlagen im ersten Versuch... Eieiei...  Zum Glück waren die nächsten dann sauberer!


Dann müssen wir den SMS mal fragen wie weit dahinter wir aufgekommen sind.
Wenn man die LAndung mit einer Bikelänge annimmt, waren es mind. 9m.  Holla

Ach ja, von mir aus braucht es keinen Schnee geben. Für Euch wünsch ich mir Schnee im Skigebiet. Mehr Schnee muss net sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (22. Januar 2007)

...morgen solls ja schneien, vielleicht kann ich dann ja endlich mal meine alpenrandlage gebührlich nutzen  wobei, am samstag in kurzem trikot auf der bahn in lindau rumzuhüpfen und vor sich die sonne im see versinken zu sehen hatte ja auch was!

der dd hatte ja schon mal nach schnee gefragt (da gabs noch keinen) sollte welcher kommen seid ihr natürlich jederzeit herlich willkommen (von hier aus kann man deutlich länger schlafen )

und wer hat (s)einen senf zur gewissensfrage betreffs meines kaputten dämpfers im nicolai abzugeben? die alternativen, die ich mir überlege (und die in etwa gleich teuer kommen):
*marzocchi roco air* oder *fox van r* oder aber vorübergehend auf einen *dmr exalt rahmen*umsteigen und das nicolai ein weilchen einmotten? 
...jaja dumme frage, aber ich bin so hin und hergerissen und vielleicht liefert mir ja jemand von euch das passende argument...


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (22. Januar 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Nachtrag zu gestern: habe mein Rad jetzt mal gemessen... so, wie wir gesagt haben, sind es doch immerhin 1,80m. Bei vier Radlängen von Absprung bis ANFANG Landezone macht das nach Adam Ries und Eva Zwerg gute 7,40m  Dann bin ich wohl irgendwo bei 10m eingeschlagen im ersten Versuch... Eieiei... Zum Glück waren die nächsten dann sauberer!  Schönes Ding auf jeden Fall, und mein Bike ist im Großen und Ganzen sauber geblieben. Mußte nicht mal putzen! Was so ein bißchen Sonne doch ausmacht...  Aber nun beginnt hoffentlich die 2-monatige Ski- und Snowboardsaison, bevor es dann im April wieder in die DH-Saison geht



Das wären dann rund neun m bis zur Schräge der Landung. 
Kann garnicht glauben, dass das so eine Distanz ist, aber freut mich. (Das Loch hätte/habe ich auf sechs m geschätzt.)  Respekt an alle, die da gestern so locker drüber sind. 
Vielen Dank nochmals, auch auf diesem Wege, an die Erbauer! Läßt sich perfekt springen.

Bis dann.


----------



## sms (22. Januar 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> .... gute 7,40m  ...









@ Mike:
Der Zollstock muss her, sonst glaube ich das nicht


----------



## sms (22. Januar 2007)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> ...  Respekt an alle, die da gestern so locker drüber sind. ...


Aber hallo,

mein gott müssen wir bescheuert sein


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (22. Januar 2007)

sms schrieb:


> @ Mike:
> Der Zollstock muss her, sonst glaube ich das nicht



Das nächste Mal ist ein Zollstock oder Maßband dabei.
Potential für mehr hätte der Sprung ja noch durchaus. Wenn da mal der Kopf mitmacht.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (22. Januar 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Aber hallo,
> 
> mein gott müssen wir bescheuert sein



Bei sowas bin ich gerne bescheuert.


----------



## boerni (22. Januar 2007)

hi,
da ja endlich schnee fällt hab ich mir gedacht man könnte doch mal was für die kommende saison planen. ich hab da an einen freeride aplencross gedacht und hab da auch schon was dazu gefunden. so wie es sich gehöhrt ist die strecke abfahrtsorientiert ausgewählt aber um ein paar 1000hm bergauf kommt man nicht rum. aber das ist ja auch gut so.
also einzuplanen sind ca. 7 tage. übernachtet wird in berghütten. wer mehr infos haben will kann sich mal bei www.bike-explorer.ch/freeride-x/default.htm umschauen. wer einen besseren vorschlag hat, teilt es mir bitte mit, daich nächste saison soetwas auf jeden fall machen werd. also alle die lust auf sowas haben melden.

gruss
björn


----------



## Floater (22. Januar 2007)

boerni schrieb:


> hi,
> da ja endlich schnee fällt hab ich mir gedacht man könnte doch mal was für die kommende saison planen. ich hab da an einen freeride aplencross gedacht und hab da auch schon was dazu gefunden. so wie es sich gehöhrt ist die strecke abfahrtsorientiert ausgewählt aber um ein paar 1000hm bergauf kommt man nicht rum. aber das ist ja auch gut so.
> also einzuplanen sind ca. 7 tage. übernachtet wird in berghütten. wer mehr infos haben will kann sich mal bei www.bike-explorer.ch/freeride-x/default.htm umschauen. wer einen besseren vorschlag hat, teilt es mir bitte mit, daich nächste saison soetwas auf jeden fall machen werd. also alle die lust auf sowas haben melden.
> 
> ...




wenn der termin in die schulferien fällt gerne...


----------



## dangerousD (23. Januar 2007)

@floater
Das mit dem Schnee habe ich auch schon registriert  Wenn es bis zum WE so bleibt, muß ich Dich wohl mal heimsuchen. Da ich nur Samstag "frei" habe, würde ich dann evtl. sogar Freitag abend anreisen... Aber das entscheidet sich dann im Laufe der Woche. Melde mich rechtzeitig noch mal!

@boerni
Bock hätte ich da schon drauf... hast Du schon einen groben Zeitplan? Vom 21.07. bis 28.07. sind wir ja in Frankreich, evtl. könnte ich vorher (also im Juni) noch mal ein paar Tage nehmen. Danach sieht es eher schlecht aus, zumindest wird es nix vor September. Mach' mal eine Ansage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (23. Januar 2007)

Floater schrieb:


> ......
> ...jaja dumme frage, aber ich bin so hin und hergerissen und vielleicht liefert mir ja jemand von euch das passende argument...



Kauf dir nen Snowboard!

CU where the Powder is!

De


----------



## Floater (23. Januar 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> Kauf dir nen Snowboard!
> 
> CU where the Powder is!
> 
> De





..hab ich schon, das fährt aber so schlecht rad...

jaja, wer dumm fragt...


----------



## zerg10 (24. Januar 2007)

So, da jetzt endlich der Schnee da ist, werde ich wohl am Freitag nach Donnstetten fahren. Muß mich, wie jedes Jahr erstmal wieder ans Brett unter den Füßen gewöhnen. 
Noch jemand Interesse ? 
Achso, wer an's Fellhorn/Kanzelwand will, soll mir vorher Bescheid geben, bekomme hier im Geschäft einen Firmenrabatt ...


----------



## guddn (24. Januar 2007)

Moin,

bin grad so schwer beeindruckt von dem Bild... 

Falls ihrs noch net kennt: 

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/4820/5688024_21A.jpg

guddn.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Januar 2007)

ist glaube der selbe Sprung. Wenn nich ist es auch egal. DAs Bild ist auch geil.
Davon gibt es auch irgendwo ne Sequenz


----------



## sms (24. Januar 2007)

Zum Thema Radlängen:





Ich zähle mindestens 10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Januar 2007)

Nicht das jetzt hier nur noch Bilder kommen.
Aber das hier wollte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten.
Keine Ahnung was man mit der KArre so macht. 

evtl. eXtreme Frontdiving


----------



## brumbrum (25. Januar 2007)

Das is uuuuuuralt.
Außerdem liegen bei uns 30 cm Schnee und ich war gestern Schlitten fahren.
Grüße


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Januar 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Das is uuuuuuralt.
> Grüße



 mir doch egal 
KAnnst ja versuchen die Eichhörnchen mit dem Board zu erwischen


----------



## hansbär (26. Januar 2007)

Hallo ihr Eichhörnchenjäger,


Bin da grad bei euren Fotos über ein paar mir sehr bekannte pics gestolpert. Ich meine die aus dem Eichhörnchenparadies. Hätte da auch nen kurzen clip da zu. Ist der eine oder andere von euch bestimmt auch drauf. Wenn interresse besteht kann ich das evtl. mal irgendwo ins netz stellen.

Man fährt sich nach nem wetterumschwung bestimmt mal über den weg

gruß


----------



## sms (26. Januar 2007)

hansbär schrieb:


> ..... nen kurzen clip da zu. Ist der eine oder andere von euch bestimmt auch drauf. Wenn interresse besteht kann ich das evtl. mal irgendwo ins netz stellen.
> .....


Also ich spreche jetzt erstmal für mich, aber.......


-> HER DAMIT !!!!!


----------



## sms (27. Januar 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Also ich spreche jetzt erstmal für mich, aber.......
> 
> 
> -> HER DAMIT !!!!!


Ich paar haben soeben eine pm mit dem Link zuhansbärs Video gekriegt...

Wer will noch?

@hansbär
Cooles Vid
die Einstellung bei 2:38min ist ja mal der ober Hammer


----------



## agro (27. Januar 2007)

ich !   

gruß


----------



## guddn (27. Januar 2007)

Abend,

komme gerade von 2h Schnee Tour zurück, war super schön. Man muß es noch ausnutzen, denn im Stuttgarter Kessel tauts schon gewaltig. An der Uni Vaih. dagegen 1a Schnee, 20-25cm Pulver abseits der festgetrampelten Gehspuren... Da schwimmt die Fuhre supi auf  





Ist aber noch alles griffig! 

In diesem Sinne,

guddn.


----------



## Backwoods (28. Januar 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin grad so schwer beeindruckt von dem Bild...
> 
> ...



Moin Jungs,

mich gibts auch noch!
bin gerade letzte nacht vom skifahren zurückgekommen.

@guddn: das bild sieht aus wie der 8er an der burg F (wegen der strasse im hintergrund)


----------



## sms (28. Januar 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> ...
> @guddn: das bild sieht aus wie der 8er an der burg F (wegen der strasse im hintergrund)


Das Bild ist auch dort gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guddn (28. Januar 2007)

So,

jetzt ist es soweit. Nach 3h Driftchallenge auf dem Rad kann ich guten Gewissens ziehmlich alle Waldwege als unfahrbar deklarieren, zT kommt man so gut wie nicht mehr vom Fleck... unlustig.

Immerhin gutes Koordinationstraining  

Hoffentlich tauts bald weg.

Vielleicht schaff ichs dann auch mal wieder in deinen Wald, sms.

So, dann mal auf wiederluaga, guddn.

PS: 





...im ersten Moment dachte ich ihr meint das Bild mit dem Berg burg F Bild


----------



## Backwoods (28. Januar 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Das Bild ist auch dort gemacht!



Woher weist Du 

Ihr wart ja wohl nicht ohne mich dort.


----------



## sms (28. Januar 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Woher weist Du
> 
> Ihr wart ja wohl nicht ohne mich dort.


1. Der Sprung den guddn verlinkt hat, ist der gleiche, wie der vom RM-Steppi.
(gleiche Lage der Hölzer vom Absprung, und der gleiche kleinere Double im Hintergrund)
2. Der Titel von Steppis Bild bzw. der Pfad in dem es abgelegt ist, verrät, wo es gemacht wurde "06_frankenstein_lars/images/...." 

Wenn ich 1 und 2 zusammenzähle komme ich automatisch zu 
3:


sms schrieb:


> Das Bild ist auch dort gemacht!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Januar 2007)

@BAckwoods
Wie weit ist das denn jetzt eigentlich von hier und wie lange fährt man?
Du hattest glaube mal was von 190km erzählt. Gibt es dort auch irgendwie ne Möglichkeit zu übernachten?


----------



## hansbär (28. Januar 2007)

sms schrieb:


> @hansbär
> Cooles Vid
> die Einstellung bei 2:38min ist ja mal der ober Hammer



Das hat sich ganz zufällig mit dem Gegenlicht so ergeben. Manchmal bekommt auch der Laie geile Sachen aufs Band.

Wer den link fürs vid noch will schickt mir ne pm.

@Steppenwolf
170 km, 2 h fahrt, pennen kannsch bestimmt in der Burg mit den Vampieren...


----------



## brumbrum (28. Januar 2007)

Na toll, wir schaufeln und alle anderen haben Ihern Spass


----------



## sms (28. Januar 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Na toll, wir schaufeln und alle anderen haben Ihern Spass


Liegt wohl daran, dass ihr Sonntag nicht da wart???


----------



## Backwoods (28. Januar 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @BAckwoods
> Wie weit ist das denn jetzt eigentlich von hier und wie lange fährt man?
> Du hattest glaube mal was von 190km erzählt. Gibt es dort auch irgendwie ne Möglichkeit zu übernachten?



kann mich da dem hansbär anschließen.
bis zum parkplatz unten an der burg sind vielleicht auch 180 km und viel schneller als 2 stunden gehts auch nicht.

mit dem übernachten muss ich mich mal schlau machen - das problem hab ich halt nie. du hast ja bestimmt nicht an ein hotel gedacht. die ein oder andere pension wirds schon geben. 

einen campingpaltz gibts dort direkt nicht. der nächste müsste der in weiterstadt/gräfenhausen am steinrodsee sein. ansonsten gibts weiter im odenwald bestimmt noch einige mehr. kannst ja mal googlen.
vielleicht fällt dem guddn noch was ein. 

evtl sind meine eltern im sommer ja mal im urlaub  oder wir zelten bei kerstins eltern im garten.

richtig spass kann man an der burg vorallem dann haben, wenn man ein eigenes shuttle organisiert und nicht dauernd hochschieben muss. die strasse ist für den öffentlichen verkehr frei. 

man braucht also ein lieferwagen/kleinbus oder ein auto mit anhängerkupplung und anhänger (letzeren könnte ich vorort organisieren) und vorallem einen der dauernd fährt


----------



## Floater (28. Januar 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> kann mich da dem hansbär anschließen.
> bis zum parkplatz unten an der burg sind vielleicht auch 180 km und viel schneller als 2 stunden gehts auch nicht.
> 
> mit dem übernachten muss ich mich mal schlau machen - das problem hab ich halt nie. du hast ja bestimmt nicht an ein hotel gedacht. die ein oder andere pension wirds schon geben.
> ...



vw bus mit heckträger hätte ich ja...
und dann kenn ich da noch jemanden mit subaru allrad kombi und ahk, der für solche aktionen sicherlich zu haben ist...
fahrer kann man ja durchwechseln...
wie lange sind denn die abfahrten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Januar 2007)

Also das sollten wir dieses Jahr mal in Angriff nehmen. Ebenso wie Oberammergau  Wenn es nicht wieder ständig weggespült wird


----------



## Backwoods (28. Januar 2007)

Floater schrieb:


> wie lange sind denn die abfahrten?



nach meinem tacho war die strecke glaube ich 1,2 oder sogar 1,6 kilometer lang.  kann mich nicht mehr so genau erinnern.

wenn ich mal wieder dort bin mess ich nochmal nach.
die sprünge sind allerdings nicht auf der gesammten länge verteilt sondern eher im letzten drittel oder der unteren hälfte. aber oben heizen macht auch spass


----------



## guddn (29. Januar 2007)

Kaum findet man aus versehen mal ein Bild, schon wollen alle hin 

Ich konnte es ja nicht ahnen...

Woher kennt ihr die Gegend?!

guddn.


----------



## de_reu (29. Januar 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Liegt wohl daran, dass ihr Sonntag nicht da wart???



Jungs, ma ehrlich!
die Diskussionen erinnern mich an den Witz mit dem Armen, der mit nem Messer zur Schießerei kommt...

War das WE in Flims:
 - Alle Lifte offen
 - 40cm frischen Powder
 - Viele tausend höhenmeter und viel Spaß gehabt!!


----------



## Backwoods (29. Januar 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> Woher kennt ihr die Gegend?!
> 
> guddn.



Ich bin nicht allzuweit von dort geboren/aufgewachsen und hab dann auch dort direkt studiert und gewohnt. war sozusagen meine hausstrecke


----------



## Boombe (29. Januar 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> Jungs, ma ehrlich!
> die Diskussionen erinnern mich an den Witz mit dem Armen, der mit nem Messer zur Schießerei kommt...



 

btw: moinchen & Servus @ll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (29. Januar 2007)

@de_reu
Na toll! WILL AUCH BOARDEN!  Mal sehen, vielleicht klappt es ja nächstes WE...  @ floater, melde mich gleich noch mal bei Dir!  

@all
Burg F? Wollte ich auch schon lange mal hin, vielleicht klappt es ja dieses Jahr mal. AHK habe ich auch  und in dem Fall würde ich auch mal jemand anderes mein Auto fahren lassen


----------



## sms (29. Januar 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> Jungs, ma ehrlich!
> die Diskussionen erinnern mich an den Witz mit dem Armen, der mit nem Messer zur Schießerei kommt...



Kommt ein Einarmiger in einen Second-Hand-Shop....


----------



## guddn (29. Januar 2007)

... und ich hab nen rosa Lappen 

PS: Sch.... , da hat mir der sms dazwischen gefunkt, als dir. Antwort auf dangerousD hätts wohl gepasst?!


----------



## brumbrum (30. Januar 2007)

Ich will auch an die Burg !!


----------



## Hansen (31. Januar 2007)

wollt kurz werbung machn 

wer ne schanze braucht ich verkauf eine im raum stuttgart geiles teil schauts euch an
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/sho...?product=38750


----------



## sms (31. Januar 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Ich will auch an die Burg !!


Ich auch








Hardtail )


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (31. Januar 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Ich will auch an die Burg !!



Ich mag auch mit. 
Aber nur mit Fully...


----------



## brumbrum (1. Februar 2007)

Macht moal nen Terminvorschlag


----------



## guddn (1. Februar 2007)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Ich mag auch mit.
> Aber nur mit Fully...



... ich mit'm Auto 



Click here to see Video


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (1. Februar 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> ... ich mit'm Auto
> 
> 
> 
> Click here to see Video



Ganz nett für eine "gemütliche" Fahrt zur Burg, aber spätestens bei der Ankunft dort hätte ich von der Geräuschkulisse im Auto einen Hörschaden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guddn (1. Februar 2007)

170km Anfahrt sind damit recht schnell vorbei...

Ich meine 750PS mit gerade mal 228km/h nach der Viertelmeile  



Click here to see Video

guddn.


----------



## guddn (1. Februar 2007)

PC: Zeit zum AufrÃ¼sten!!!

In kÃ¼rzester Zeit unglaubliche >30,-â¬ Preisverfall fÃ¼r PC2 667/PC2 5400 (DDR-2) Arbeitsspeicher beim K&M Shop fÃ¼r Corsair-Marken-Arbeitsspeicher: "1024MB Corsair PC5400 CL4 TWIN2X1024-5400C4". 
XMS Dual-Channel, CL4! Betrifft nur DDR2 533, vor allem aber DDR2 667.
*
Tages-Preis jetzt 81,29â¬!!!
*
Damit sind die Preise gerade richtig am Boden!!! Ich glaube nicht, daÃ diese Preise in allzu nÃ¤chster Zeit wieder erreicht werden.

Nur so ne Info fÃ¼r den wo braucht...

GruÃ guddn.

http://www.kmelektronik.de/main_site/


----------



## de_reu (2. Februar 2007)

Wie ist das eigentlichj mit Radfahren morgen 
oder wird nur wieder gesprungen?

CU De


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (2. Februar 2007)

Hallo die Herren!

- Am Sonntag jemand bei den Eichhörnchen?
- Weiß jemand von Euch vielleicht wie der Bodenzustand dort momentan ist?

Danke und vG

Walde


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Februar 2007)

@Uphill-Chiller

Ich glaube dort ist der Boden gerade sehr übel.
Wie gesagt, nur ne Vermutung.

@de reu
War am Dienstag fahren. Der Schneematsch ist nicht wirklich toll.
Ich hoffe auf das nächste WE.


----------



## de_reu (2. Februar 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> ...
> War am Dienstag fahren. Der Schneematsch ist nicht wirklich toll.
> Ich hoffe auf das nächste WE.



Mal sehen; vielleicht das Alte nehmen und Waldautobahn fahren...

CU


----------



## sms (3. Februar 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> Mal sehen; vielleicht das Alte nehmen und Waldautobahn fahren...
> 
> CU


Und?
jemand schon Pläne?
Sonnig ist es ja, aber der Boden?


----------



## Backwoods (3. Februar 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Sonnig ist es ja, aber der Boden?



is mir egal
das bike ist eh noch völlig eingesaut 

da das wetter wohl so bleiben wird oder evtl morgen noch etwas besser ist werde ich morgen ne runde fahren - aber wirklich fahren und nciht nur hüpfen!

wohl auf den üblichen trails
ich weis ncoh nicht ob ich mobil (auto) bin.


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (3. Februar 2007)

ich werd nachher wohl ne runde drehn. morgen hab ich leider keine zeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brumbrum (3. Februar 2007)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Hallo die Herren!
> 
> - Am Sonntag jemand bei den Eichhörnchen?
> - Weiß jemand von Euch vielleicht wie der Bodenzustand dort momentan ist?
> ...



Klebrig und rutschig zu gleich, also vor den Sprüngen klebrig und in den Kurfen rutschig. Der neue geht gar nicht, die Landung ist ein Sumpf.


----------



## guddn (3. Februar 2007)

Hihi,

hab gerade zufällig ein paar geile Bilder von Santa Cruiser der Mosertrails gefunden, die auch ich letztes Jahr unter die Stollen genommen habe:

Val Pura:








Pianaura Trails:








Altissimo:




Ich habe leider selber net wirklich viele Fotos gemacht, da die Trails definitiv zum Fahren scheener waren als zum fotografieren 

Wer kommt dies Jahr mit? Ne Woche Campen & bergauf quälen  

Gruß guddn.


----------



## sms (3. Februar 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Klebrig und rutschig zu gleich, also vor den Sprüngen klebrig und in den Kurfen rutschig. Der neue geht gar nicht, die Landung ist ein Sumpf.


O.k., das war heute...
ist der Sumpf morgen trocken?


----------



## guddn (3. Februar 2007)

Es soll neblig bleiben bzw. werden, da trocknet nicht wirklich was ab...


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (3. Februar 2007)

@Steppenwolf-RM und brumbrum:
Danke für Eure Infos. Hatte mit soetwas gerechnet.
Schade.
Werde dann wohl hier eine gemütliche Runde drehen.

VG


----------



## sms (3. Februar 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> is mir egal
> das bike ist eh noch völlig eingesaut
> 
> da das wetter wohl so bleiben wird oder evtl morgen noch etwas besser ist werde ich morgen ne runde fahren - aber wirklich fahren und nciht nur hüpfen!
> ...


Könntest du dir vorstellen, morgen die Schlammschicht auf deinem Rad durch eine weitere Packung aus dem Dürrbach zu überdecken?
Den Philosophenweg + Treppenstrail-klassiker bin ich auch schon ewig nicht mehr gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guddn (4. Februar 2007)

an alle 20" Fans: die Freedom BMX gibts grad mit 45min DVD.

spam-guddn.


----------



## Backwoods (4. Februar 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Könntest du dir vorstellen, morgen die Schlammschicht auf deinem Rad durch eine weitere Packung aus dem Dürrbach zu überdecken?
> Den Philosophenweg + Treppenstrail-klassiker bin ich auch schon ewig nicht mehr gefahren.



sorry, bin eh schon spät dran.
ich hab keine lust das siffige bike in den kofferraum zu legen - war ausserdem schon lange nicht mehr an uni, botnang und kb unterwegs

ich fahre von hier los
bin schätzungsweise so 1400 an der uni

ruf halt an wenn du kommst.
kann bei mir auch noch frühre oder später werden


----------



## sms (4. Februar 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> sorry, bin eh schon spät dran.
> ich hab keine lust das siffige bike in den kofferraum zu legen - war ausserdem schon lange nicht mehr an uni, botnang und kb unterwegs
> 
> ich fahre von hier los
> ...


Ich komm rübergeradelt!

Ps. Gerade noch rechtszeitig gelesen...

o.g. mach ich dann hinterher!


----------



## Floater (4. Februar 2007)

wenn wer am dienstag lust auf nachtritt hat (wäre mal wieder in stuggi...)

01799407677 (bin ab morgen früh nicht mehr online)


----------



## brumbrum (5. Februar 2007)

sms schrieb:


> O.k., das war heute...
> ist der Sumpf morgen trocken?



Ist zwar ein bissle spät, aber vergiss es


----------



## zerg10 (9. Februar 2007)

Wie wäre es am Samstag oder Sonntag mit einer gepflegten Runde ? Entweder Uni oder an den Orten frührerer Heldentaten wie z.B. der FK ?


----------



## dangerousD (9. Februar 2007)

Mahlzeit,

bin dieses WE eher für Hardtail-Action zu haben. Werde also mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nach Rommelshausen und/oder Schorndorf gehen. Habe Samstag und Sonntag Zeit, bin da recht flexibel und will beide Tage nutzen. Evtl. zwischendurch noch ein bißchen durch den Schönbuch fahren - wobei der im Moment nicht so toll befahrbar ist. Schau'n mer mal! Soviel zu meinen Plänen...

Ach ja, wir waren letztes WE zum Boarden in Damüls (Österreich). Feines Skigebiet, und auch mit wenig Schnee einen Trip wert! Danke noch mal an den "Quasi-Lokal" floater


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (9. Februar 2007)

@Zerg10 und dangerousD: da wäre ich dabei. Ein Tag Tour und einen nach Rommelshausen...


----------



## Backwoods (9. Februar 2007)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es am Samstag oder Sonntag mit einer gepflegten Runde ? Entweder Uni oder an den Orten frührerer Heldentaten wie z.B. der FK ?



Morgen ist Volleyball angesagt und sonntag sind wir zum weiswurstfrühstück  eingeladen.

danach fahr ich vieleicht noch mit dem bike heim, abe das wars dann wohl auch besser 

ps.
botnangtrail war geil letztes WE   , aber krumbach zum bsp. ziemlich hardcore. man  konnte eigentlcih nur dorthin fahren wo man gerade hingerutscht ist - und das war leider nicht immer da wo der trail lang geht


----------



## sms (9. Februar 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> ....
> botnangtrail war geil letztes WE   ...


Aber hallo,

ich glaub so flott bin ich da noch nie langgeradelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (9. Februar 2007)

werd morgen, wenns wetter gut ist ne runde am FK drehen. allerdings mit schwerem gerät. muß da nen paar neue parts  testen. wird also ne sehr gemütliche runde. das wär doch was für einige hier, oder?


----------



## theallian (9. Februar 2007)

Entlich gehts weiter hier die neusten infos über Konzeption DH an Stuttgarts Hängen

http://www.bikemob.de/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=131


----------



## guddn (10. Februar 2007)

@ sms: permanenter Dauerregen  

...





der.don schrieb:


> Genussbergabfahrradfahrer:
> ok wenn das hier so schon anfängt klink ich mich direkt wieder aus,
> wünsch euch weiterhin viel spass und immer eine Felgenbreit Dreck
> unterm Rad oder was man da sonst so sagt.
> ...


...
...kann sein es ist einer der maulwürfe, bin net sicher 

@ all: bin ab morgen in Düsseldorf, dieses & nächstes WE wirds 
wahrscheinlich nix mit Radfahrn 

In diesem Sinne.

guddn.


----------



## sms (10. Februar 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> ....
> ...kann sein es ist einer der maulwürfe, bin net sicher
> ...


Das wäre natürlich der oberhammer....

Ich war vorhin mit Steppi und Zerg dort,   selten so herzlich gelacht.


----------



## Backwoods (10. Februar 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich der oberhammer....
> 
> Ich war vorhin mit Steppi und Zerg dort,   selten so herzlich gelacht.



Hab ich irgendwas verpasst hier?
was ist das für ne insider diskussion

kann mich mal bitte jemand aufklären (notfalls per PN)

Thx


----------



## honk2k (10. Februar 2007)

Krumbach? ist es das Krumbach was ich auch meine? Glemseck? ich war dort auch am Sonntag letzter Woche fahren und habe mein neue Z1 SL getestet^^ war sehr rutschig, vorallem der Trail unter die Friedensbrücke, den man sonst runter rasen kann... 
Ein Lob auf Skibrillen und Fullface Helme  Mein Freund weiß jetzt wie Dreck schmeckt hehe^^ Ich wurde davor verschont

Wenn ihr hier nochmal herkommt würde ich mitkommen, wohne in Leonberg.

MFG Simon


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (10. Februar 2007)

Hi Chris, 

ich wäre evtl dabei, kann aber nur Vormittags, wie schaut's bei Euch aus, Langschläfer oder net? Kannst mich ja ggf. auch anrufen.

Ansonsten schau ich heute Abend noch mal rein. 

Grüsse ra. 



driver79 schrieb:


> werd morgen, wenns wetter gut ist ne runde am FK drehen. allerdings mit schwerem gerät. muß da nen paar neue parts  testen. wird also ne sehr gemütliche runde. das wär doch was für einige hier, oder?


----------



## sms (10. Februar 2007)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> ich wäre evtl dabei, kann aber nur Vormittags, wie schaut's bei Euch aus, Langschläfer oder net? Kannst mich ja ggf. auch anrufen.
> 
> ...


ööhm, wenn Chris gestern von morgen schreibt, dann meint er heute, dann bist du der Langschläfer, der was verpennt hat.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (10. Februar 2007)

O.K. ich bin die Schlafmütze, geb es ja zu. 
Fährt morgen (Sonntag) jemand ne Tour?
Grüsse ra. 



sms schrieb:


> ööhm, wenn Chris gestern von morgen schreibt, dann meint er heute, dann bist du der Langschläfer, der was verpennt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (11. Februar 2007)

@ sms

 

@ ra

bin dann für heut der langschläfer


----------



## sms (11. Februar 2007)

driver79 schrieb:


> @ sms
> 
> 
> 
> bin dann für heut der langschläfer


So, mir is langweilig,
im Moment scheint wieder die Sonne,
kommt jemand mit im Schlamm spielen?


----------



## driver79 (11. Februar 2007)

würd gern, aber hab nacher noch termine


----------



## sms (11. Februar 2007)

driver79 schrieb:


> würd gern, aber hab nacher noch termine


Schade,..

für den Rest: meine Handynummer haben ja die meisten...


----------



## zerg10 (12. Februar 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Hab ich irgendwas verpasst hier?
> was ist das für ne insider diskussion
> 
> kann mich mal bitte jemand aufklären (notfalls per PN)
> ...



Stell' Dir einfach einen ca. 1m hohen Kicker vor, dessen "Landehügel" 40cm hinter der Absprungkante liegt. 
Man erkennt da zwar den guten Willen, aber leider mangelt es den Erbauern an dem Blick für's wesentliche. 
Achso, rutschig war's...


----------



## sms (12. Februar 2007)

zerg10 schrieb:


> ..an dem Blick für's wesentliche.
> ...


oder es fehlt am nötigen Weitblick, sprich Kurzsichtigkeit und desshalb auch Maulwürfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (12. Februar 2007)

Kurzer Nachtrag zum Wochenende: war am Samstag nachmittag mit Thomas in Rommelshausen, war recht lustig... aber auch ziemlich voll. Wieder ein Haufen Leute, die den Starthügel blockieren und lieber anderen beim Fahren zusehen. Aber das dann gestützt auf Top-Gerätschaften   Wem's gefällt...

Sonntag morgen dann mit Holk mal kurz nach Rommelshausen - nach 10 min setzte Regen ein  , also sind wir dann weiter nach Schorndorf unter die Brücke. Im Wortsinn staubtrocken (!) und eigentlich ganz lustig, wenn man "richtige" Dirts mag (also steile Doubles). Mir hat es jedenfalls Spaß gemacht, werde wohl öfter mal hin fahren  Es ist noch eine BMX-Bahn im entstehen und einige andere nette Elemente stehen noch rum - man kann sich also auch anderweitig vergnügen. aber wie gesagt - alles recht staubig


----------



## sms (12. Februar 2007)

Ich will Sommer, ich will Sonne, ich will wieder nach Let Gets


----------



## hansbär (14. Februar 2007)

sms schrieb:


> ich will wieder nach Let Gets



Soll ja recht gut sein das Gebiet? Hast du vor diese jahr dort hin zu gehn? Ich hab mal Portes du Soleil eingeplant. Gehört les Gets noch dazu oder liegt das noch weiter westlich? Ne woche kann manns dort locker aushalten oder?


----------



## driver79 (14. Februar 2007)

hansbär schrieb:


> Soll ja recht gut sein das Gebiet? Hast du vor diese jahr dort hin zu gehn? Ich hab mal Portes du Soleil eingeplant. Gehört les Gets noch dazu oder liegt das noch weiter westlich? Ne woche kann manns dort locker aushalten oder?



ja das gebiet is recht gut!!! 

ja les gets gehört noch dazu.

wir werden, sms bestimmt auch, ne woche wieder hinfahren


----------



## zerg10 (14. Februar 2007)

driver79 schrieb:


> ja das gebiet is recht gut!!!
> 
> ja les gets gehört noch dazu.
> 
> wir werden, sms bestimmt auch, ne woche wieder hinfahren



Und der Termin steht auch schon fest. Gleiche Zeit wie letztes Jahr ...


----------



## hansbär (14. Februar 2007)

Wann geht ihr denn? 

Wir (sind warscheinlich nur zu zweit) und gehen ende August/anfang Sept. Hoffe mal das das wetter da noch mit macht. 

Wieviel leut seit ihr?


----------



## driver79 (14. Februar 2007)

wird dann ende juli sein, wenn wir zur gleichen zeit fahren wie letztes jahr.

letztes jahr waren wir zu neunt.


----------



## sms (14. Februar 2007)

driver79 schrieb:


> ..., sms bestimmt auch,...


und zwar im Haus!!!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Februar 2007)

sms schrieb:


> und zwar im Haus!!!!



 Da ist das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen 

@hansbär

Wie Driver schon sagte, Lets gets und Morzine liegen nahe beisammen und können per Bike schön erreicht werden.
Und das Gebiet ist für ne Woche Top.



Ach ja, urlaub ist genehmigt. Mein Chef meinte aber ich solle ja nicht biken gehen


----------



## guddn (15. Februar 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, urlaub ist genehmigt. Mein Chef meinte aber ich solle ja nicht biken gehen



... kann ich gar nicht nachvollziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (15. Februar 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ach ja, urlaub ist genehmigt. Mein Chef meinte aber ich solle ja nicht biken gehen



Wo arbeitet dein chef? 
Ich bin ja anscheinend nicht auf dem laufenden


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (15. Februar 2007)

'nabend
was treibt ihr denn so am wochenende? das wetter soll ja recht gut werden...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Februar 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Wo arbeitet dein chef?
> Ich bin ja anscheinend nicht auf dem laufenden



Nach dem neuen Tarifvertrag 11/06 darf man Hochschulen und Forschungseinrichtungen jetzt 7 Jahre statt bisher 5 Jahre befristet arbeiten.
Also hab ich mich nochmal beworben, weil ja schon ein Bewerbungsverfahren lief und nicht einfach beendet werden darf, und konnte mich Aufgrund meiner TOP Qualifikation in einem sehr strengen Auswahlverfahren durchsetzen. 
Ich bin sozusagen seit Febr. wieder im Werkzeugparadies. Wer meine alte Mailadresse von dort noch hat, kann diese wieder verwenden. 

Ach ja, hätte die Uni Ihren eigen TArifvertrag gekannt, hätte ich mir den einen  Monat Arbeitsagentur schenken können. 


@ DaCaPtAiN

Samstag früh kleine Tour. Denke mal gegen 10:30. 

SMS, auch dabei? 
Zerg, Uhrzeit abgeklärt?


----------



## sms (15. Februar 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> ...
> SMS, auch dabei?
> Zerg, Uhrzeit abgeklärt?


[MODE KURZPOST ON/]
STEPPI, wo?
Zerg, häää?


[MODE KURZPOST OFF/]


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Februar 2007)

@sms
Hier!

Uni?; Botnang!; Bergheim !?; Krumbach! boa, der is siffig; Speedtrail
Wenn ich dann noch kann, können wir noch nen Trail nach Heslach runter.
Runter kann ich schon, aber ich muss wieder hoch  
Da muss ich durch


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (15. Februar 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @sms
> Hier!
> 
> Uni?; Botnang!; Bergheim !?; Krumbach! boa, der is siffig; Speedtrail
> ...



@steppi: bin auf jeden fall dabei am samstag


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Februar 2007)

DaCaPtAiN schrieb:


> @steppi: bin auf jeden fall dabei am samstag


Weist Du zufällig ob man nach Bergheim runter kommt oder ob durch die Baumfällarbeiten noch alles zu ist?


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (15. Februar 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Weist Du zufällig ob man nach Bergheim runter kommt oder ob durch die Baumfällarbeiten noch alles zu ist?



berheim runter siehts teilweise ziemlich übel aus. die förster ham da einiges zu gelegt.

oben am botnang ist jetzt zwischem dem parkplatz und forsthaus das kleine stück auch dicht. danach gehts dann aber...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Februar 2007)

DaCaPtAiN schrieb:


> berheim runter siehts teilweise ziemlich übel aus. die förster ham da einiges zu gelegt.
> 
> oben am botnang ist jetzt zwischem dem parkplatz und forsthaus das kleine stück auch dicht. danach gehts dann aber...



Schade, dann lassen wir Bergheim halt weg 
Das Stück am Botnang fahr ich eh nie. Ich hole auf der Straße schon Schwung und pfeife gleich am Forsthaus rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (15. Februar 2007)

Ich finde MTBler sollten Lokomotivführer  sein


----------



## zerg10 (16. Februar 2007)

sms schrieb:


> [MODE KURZPOST ON/]
> STEPPI, wo?
> Zerg, häää?
> 
> ...



Du kennst doch meine private Folterkammer, daher nehme ich jede Gelegenheit wahr, um in der freien Natur zu fahren.


----------



## dangerousD (16. Februar 2007)

Halli hallo hallöle,

melde mich auch mal wieder. Und zwar mit der folgenden Ansage: morgen würde ich das gute Wetter nutzen, um ab elf etwa in Markgröningen ein bißchen was für die Schnellkraft zu tun. Soll heißen, ich gehe auf die BMX-Bahn. Wenn es gut abtrocknet, dann natürlich auch auf die Dirts 

Und nachdem Samstag schön die Sonne gebrannt hat, will ich Sonntag in den Wald. Der dann hoffentlich etwas trockener ist... werde also irgendwann zwischen neun und zehn eine Tour hier im Schönbuch starten.

Falls sich irgendjemand für oben genannte sportliche Betätigungen begeistern kann, bitte melden! Mitfahrer jederzeit willkommen  

Grüße,

der D


----------



## dangerousD (16. Februar 2007)

Nachtrag: remember the time - Portes du Soleil 2006


----------



## Floater (16. Februar 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Nachtrag: remember the time - Portes du Soleil 2006



war das mit den roten shirts abgesprochen (so wie orangene holländer auf der piste)? naja, solange ihr nicht in braunen hemden in frankreich einfallt...


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (17. Februar 2007)

Hi, 

Thomas Andi und ich werden morgen früh auch ne Tour fahren. Wir können ja heute Abend mal telefonieren wann und wo.

Ketter rechts
ra. 




dangerousD schrieb:


> Halli hallo hallöle,
> 
> melde mich auch mal wieder. Und zwar mit der folgenden Ansage: morgen würde ich das gute Wetter nutzen, um ab elf etwa in Markgröningen ein bißchen was für die Schnellkraft zu tun. Soll heißen, ich gehe auf die BMX-Bahn. Wenn es gut abtrocknet, dann natürlich auch auf die Dirts
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (17. Februar 2007)

habe mir gerade bei ebay ein rad geschossen, von dem ich nur den rahmen will....
deshalb die gelegenheit:
Frame Set 
Frame 6061 Aluminum, 6.5" Travel  
Fork Marzocchi Dropoff 4  
Shock Fox DHX-3  
Sizes M 
Colors Sand Silver  
Wheelset 
Front Hub Fusion Maniac   
Rear Hub Fusion Maniac  
Rims Sun Rims S-Type  
Spokes Stainless Black  
Tires Schwalbe Fat Albert  
Components 
Stem Truvativ Husselfelt 31.8  
Bar Truvativ XC 
Post Titec Scoper Telescopic, I-Beam  
Grips Krayton Mtb  
Saddle SDG FRD I-Beam  
Headset Ritchey Scuzzy Logic OE  
  BrakeSet 
Front Brake Hayes HFX-9 7"  
Rear Brake Hayes HFX-9 7"  
Brake Levers Hayes  
Drivetrain 
Crankset Truvativ FireX  
Chainguide  
Pedals Wellgo Alloy Flats  
Chain KMC  
Freewheel Fusion Maniac  
FrontChanger Shimano Deore  
Rear Changer Shimano Deore  
Front Shifter Shimano Deore 3spd 
Rear Shifter Shimano Deore 9spd  


alles außer rahmen  laufrädern und kurbeln (schon versprochen) und stütze/sattel noch zu haben! alles neu und für euch zum freundschaftspreis!


----------



## sms (18. Februar 2007)

sms schrieb:


> @ Mike:
> Der Zollstock muss her, sonst glaube ich das nicht



So,
Walde hatte heute ein kalibriertes, überwachtes Messmittel dabei:

Das Loch (von Holz zu Holz) ist 6.5m weit.
Die Schräge und der Ort, an dem die meisten landen, ist 10m weit.

 

@Massbandwalde:


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Februar 2007)

sms schrieb:


> So,
> Walde hatte heute ein kalibriertes, überwachtes Messmittel dabei:
> 
> Das Loch (von Holz zu Holz) ist 6.5m weit.
> ...



Wie ist der Zustand der Strecke?


----------



## sms (18. Februar 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Wie ist der Zustand der Strecke?


Top Zustand!


----------



## agro (19. Februar 2007)

http://www.marktplatzdegerloch.de/umfragen__.php

marsch marsch 

gruß


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Februar 2007)

agro schrieb:


> http://www.marktplatzdegerloch.de/umfragen__.php
> 
> marsch marsch
> 
> gruß



Erledigt


----------



## agro (19. Februar 2007)

sauber , bei soulbiker (ätz) gibt`s noch nen kleinen ausschnitt aus dem sportausschuss zu lesen...


----------



## saimen74 (19. Februar 2007)

agro schrieb:


> http://www.marktplatzdegerloch.de/umfragen__.php
> 
> marsch marsch
> 
> gruß



auch dabei..
 
Grüssle aus Stammheim


----------



## sms (19. Februar 2007)

agro schrieb:


> http://www.marktplatzdegerloch.de/umfragen__.php
> 
> marsch marsch
> 
> gruß


Erledigt!

PS.:
Das Bild von dem Mädel auf dem Fahrrad......öhm,.... was habt ihr denen von der Stadt erzählt, was Downhill ist?


----------



## agro (19. Februar 2007)

ich glaub mit der abstimmung  hat kein mobber was zu tun... und mit dem mädel auch nicht 

echt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (19. Februar 2007)

agro schrieb:


> http://www.marktplatzdegerloch.de/umfragen__.php
> 
> marsch marsch
> 
> gruß



macht ich doch gerne


----------



## guddn (20. Februar 2007)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> PS.:
> Das Bild von dem Mädel auf dem Fahrrad......öhm,.... was habt ihr denen von der Stadt erzählt, was Downhill ist?



Schaut doch professionell aus  

guddn.


----------



## zerg10 (20. Februar 2007)

agro schrieb:


> ich glaub mit der abstimmung  hat kein mobber was zu tun... und mit dem mädel auch nicht
> 
> echt.



...trotzdem mit "Dafür" gestimmt


----------



## agro (20. Februar 2007)

zerg10 schrieb:


> ...trotzdem mit "Dafür" gestimmt




...einfach die besten, seit ihr...


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (20. Februar 2007)

Da laß ich mich doch auch nicht lumpen, 

ich bin dafüüüüüüüüürrrrrr.

Grüße ra.


----------



## Floater (20. Februar 2007)

agro schrieb:


> http://www.marktplatzdegerloch.de/umfragen__.php
> 
> marsch marsch
> 
> gruß




ich bring sogar schon die allgäuer zum dafürstimmen


----------



## guddn (21. Februar 2007)

Sooo, für mir ist ein neuer Rahmen unterwegs, müßte DO oder FR eintreffen.

Konnte bei dem Preis net wiederstehen 

Fotos folgen...

PS: istn Enduro, den fehlenden Federweg muß ich mal wieder mit Verwegenheit ausgleichen  

guddn.


----------



## guddn (21. Februar 2007)

Wie schauts eigentlich grad in Rommelshausen aus, machen sich die Schulferien bemerkbar?!

Iss jemand mal wieder dort unterwegs von euch?

Wenn ja wann?

guddn.

PS: Sonntach bin ich wech...

Schönes Mag: http://www.declinemagazine.com/magaz...ine_inside.htm ... feine Bilder.
Ist aus dem "Aufmacherthread" http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=261524


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Februar 2007)

@Eichhörnchen

Jemand am Samstag so gegen 13:30 am Parkplatz?
SMS?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (22. Februar 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @Eichhörnchen
> 
> Jemand am Samstag so gegen 13:30 am Parkplatz?
> SMS?


Auf jeden Fall
vielleicht sogar schon früher,... bin dann oben und Sonne mich...


----------



## dangerousD (22. Februar 2007)

Wollte eigentlich am WE mit Holk nach Neustadt/Weinstrasse zum Trails checken. Das ist nun aber wohl ins Wasser gefallen, der Wettervorhersage sei Dank!   

Daher könnte ich durchaus auch Eichhörnchen jagen gehen am Samstag... mal schauen, was der Wettergott dazu meint. Bock hätte ich!


----------



## dangerousD (22. Februar 2007)

Ach ja - hat zufällig noch jemand einen 185mm-Adapter für eine Hayes rum liegen? Für vorn, IS2000... würde auch gegen 200mm-Adapter tauschen (IS2000 oder Boxxer, habe beides am Start) oder zum Freundschaftspreis abkaufen


----------



## guddn (23. Februar 2007)

Blitzsauber gemacht, schaut stabil aus & FW zwischen 3", 4" & 5" wählbar.

!!Verstärkt an der Sitzstrebe/Scheibenbremsaufnahme, Industrielager, Semi integr. Steuersatz, 
eloxiert und ca. 2950g bei RH 19" ohne Dämpfer... dat janze zum Dämpferpreis  
Die Dämpferbef.-Schrauben messen 8mm Durchmesser, so solls ausschaun!

Man hat ja schon so manche vielgepriesene Konstruktion in den Händen gehabt 

Ach ja der DT Swiss 225 folgt ->Leichtbau 

Ist der Drössiger-Rahmen der auch das Magura Testbike ziert(e).

Hatte leider heute keine Cam dabei, aber morgen folgen die Pics.

Tja bei dem Preis fragt man ja manchmal schon nach der Rechtfertigung der 
Preisgestaltung mancher Markenhersteller  

Gruß guddn.


----------



## driver79 (23. Februar 2007)

@ dd

185 mm für ne hayes? gibts denn so nen adapter überhaupt? hab bis jetzt nur hayes in 6", bzw. 8" gesehen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Februar 2007)

@guddn

Du erzählst jetzt schon zum 2. mal was zum Hammerpreis.
Was kostet er Dich denn nun?????????? 

@Eichhörnchen

Hier regnet es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brumbrum (23. Februar 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @Eichhörnchen
> 
> Hier regnet es



Hier nicht, wir sind auch da


----------



## Floater (23. Februar 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Ach ja - hat zufällig noch jemand einen 185mm-Adapter für eine Hayes rum liegen? Für vorn, IS2000... würde auch gegen 200mm-Adapter tauschen (IS2000 oder Boxxer, habe beides am Start) oder zum Freundschaftspreis abkaufen



...hab ne komplette 185 hayes rumliegen, nagelneu!


für alle, die in todtnau schon mal kontakt mit schafen auf der strecke hatten (hallo robert und björn):
SCHAFSPIEL


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (23. Februar 2007)

@Eichhörnchen:
Bin vermutlich am Sa dann auch da. *freu*
Ab wann werdet Ihr denn dort anzutreffen sein?


VG

Walde


----------



## guddn (23. Februar 2007)

Wie versprochen, die Pics...

hatte zu kämpfen, denn um den Sitz des Tretlagers planzufräsen, 
mußte ich das Hauptlager ausbauen, welches sich heftig wehrte 

Pro: Stütze voll versenkbar, aber nur Durchmesser 27,2. 
Da konnte ich immerhein meinen Tune-Spanner sowie die Stütze weiterverwenden.
Dämpfer mit 165mm Wald und Wiesenmaß 

Contra: Gleitlager am Horstlink, da wird man wohl net lange unbeschadet im
 Dreck rumheizen können!
Topswing Umwerfer sind ein Muß. Wenn die nur halten würden...

Die Zugverlegung passt  

Reifen sollten bis 2,5" reingehen, ebenfalls Daumen.

@ Steppenwolf-RM: Taschengeldpreis  

Gruß guddn.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Februar 2007)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> @Eichhörnchen:
> Bin vermutlich am Sa dann auch da. *freu*
> Ab wann werdet Ihr denn dort anzutreffen sein?
> Walde



Ich bin so 13:30 am Parkplatz. Dirk will auch ca. 1330 da sein. Bis denne.


@Guddn

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Februar 2007)

Bei mir wird es leider doch nix.
Werde dann wohl morgen mal kommen..

Der DD kommt auch nicht. 
Evtl. ist morgen ja noch wer am Start. Bitte mal melden


----------



## sms (24. Februar 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Bei mir wird es leider doch nix.
> Werde dann wohl morgen mal kommen..
> 
> Der DD kommt auch nicht.
> Evtl. ist morgen ja noch wer am Start. Bitte mal melden


Also ich fahre jetzt dann los



EDIT_Back:

Ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht, aber es war heute trockener als letzte Woche!!!

@Walde
Schicke neue Kiste 

@Kai
Und? Is' das Casting krumm?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Februar 2007)

@Walde

 Demo verkauft?????


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (24. Februar 2007)

sms schrieb:


> @Walde
> Schicke neue Kiste



Danke.  
(Und das nächste Mal hoffentlich mit funktionierender Kettenführung und kürzerer Kette.)


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (24. Februar 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @Walde
> 
> Demo verkauft?????



Hab' das Demo natürlich noch. 

War nur heute mit was Leichterem da:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/342048/cat/16273


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Februar 2007)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Hab' das Demo natürlich noch.
> 
> War nur heute mit was Leichterem da:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/342048/cat/16273




 Schick.

Konnte es mir auch kaum vorstellen.


----------



## guddn (24. Februar 2007)

Dämfer vom Steppi   drangehalten & siehe da, passt!

Also auf zur Proberunde: Der Hinterbau ist recht plüschig mit max. FW, 
mit dem DT Dämpfer wird das ganze hoffentlich sensibler & harmonischer.
Aber 16bar (weiche Abstimmung mit viel Sag) macht keinen soo tollen Eindruck.

Immerhin scheint der Rahmen steif genug um auch so ein zartes 100 Kilo Reh wie mich zu verkraften  

Als recht wendig erwies sich die Karre auf meiner 2h Tour, 435mm Kettenstrebe mit 1115mm Radstand hab ich ermittelt...

Mit Ach und Krach kann ich den 19 Zöller auch auf längeren Touren bewegen, so sollt das auschaun  
So um die 16Kg bringts auf die Waage.

Na dann gute Nacht, 

guddn.

PS: die Reifen schaun ech wiederlich aus... kommt net wieder vor!


----------



## dangerousD (24. Februar 2007)

@floater

Nett gemeint, aber der Adapter würde mir schon reichen! Machen wir einen Deal? Ach ja @driver: siehste, es gibt sehr wohl 185er Hayes 

@guddn

Nettes Bike, für meinen Geschmack ein bißchen groß. Aber ich muß es ja auch nicht fahren  Im Übrigen ist es ein weit verbreiteter Irrglaube, daß Nadel- oder Industrielager am Horst-Link länger halten als Gleitlager. An der Stelle macht das Lager lediglich eine Rotation von 5 - 8°, jedes moderne Gleitlager hält hier länger als ein aufwändigeres (und schwereres  ) Nadellager. Die sind für stärkere Rotationsbewegungen ausgelegt und geben bei ständiger Belastung der gleichen Stelle sogar recht schnell den Geist auf. Hugh, ich habe gepostet!


----------



## dangerousD (24. Februar 2007)

Ach ja, da neue Bikes ja gerade "in" sind, hier mal Bilder von meinem. Gestern geliefert, heute aufgebaut und gleich noch in Markgröningen getestet... ich hoffe, Ihr seht mir nach, daß ich nicht bei den Eichhörnchen war. Mußte das Baby fliegen lassen!  Und ich kann Euch sagen: einfach nur geil!!!  





So sieht echte Handarbeit made in Germany aus: Schweißnähte vom Feinsten! (@steppi: vielleicht wirst Du ja so auch noch zum Schweißnaht-Fetischisten  )






Da hat sich das Warten auf jeden Fall gelohnt! Werde am Sonntag auch noch mit dem Baby unterwegs sein...

Ein Problem habe ich noch: das Dauergrinsen will nicht aus meinem Gesicht verschwinden


----------



## sms (25. Februar 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ...
> Ein Problem habe ich noch: das Dauergrinsen will nicht aus meinem Gesicht verschwinden









 sieht man.  


 aber cooles Ding 


Ps.:
Warum errinnert mich das an Steppi's Rocky?


----------



## Kailinger (25. Februar 2007)

Casting der Boxxer ist nur leicht verzogen - evtl. ist das aber auch schon von Haus aus so. Wenn ich das Casting demontier und die Steckachse durchschieb trifft diese eben das Loch auf der anderen Seite nicht genau mittig (ca. 2-3mm Versatz). Wenn die Steckachse durchgeschoben und verschraubt ist, ist alles topgerade.  Risse konnte ich auch nach abschleifen der Pulverbeschichtung an der Stelle keine finden. Ich fahr also damit weiter.

Viel schlimmer ist der Kratzer im Helm  

Nur kann ich mich heut kaum noch drehen und wenden...  

Ich hab beschlossen diese Saison nimmer hinzufallen (macht jemand mit mir nen Skatclub auf?).  

@DD: schön!

Kai


----------



## dangerousD (25. Februar 2007)

@kailinger

Oh shit - Du hast einen Kratzer im Helm? Hey Mann, mit dem kannst Du Dich doch nicht mehr sehen lassen! Wie ist das denn bloß passiert?  


   


Im Ernst - gute Besserung. In unserem Alter  dauert es halt eine Weile, bis es nicht mehr zieht und zwickt.

Aber in Deinen Club würde ich eintreten - müssen wir da unbedingt Skat spielen?  Wie wäre es mit Milch trinken?  Am besten Buttermilch, die hält jung und macht schön (sagt die Werbung)


----------



## Floater (25. Februar 2007)

@dd:
gleich mehreres :
tausch wäre interessant, wenn du auch scheibe dazu hast

das schlaumeiern mit den gleitlagern hab ich mir ja verkniffen (um so mehr hast ja recht: siehe turner lager)

sehr nettes radl! bitte den kettenstrebenschutz so korrigieren, daßß die ks nicht verbogen aussieht(empfehle schlauch) 
und wie schauts bei dem rad eigentlich mit platz zum vr bei schuhgröße kindersarg aus?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Februar 2007)

Ich durfte ja gestern Abend dem DD sein neus Spielzeug mal bewegen.
Muss sagen, dass die Karre sehr sehr leicht hoch kommt. Hatte beim Bunny mit einem mal große Augen. Geht echt fein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guddn (25. Februar 2007)

Ja Neubikes sind hier echt ein MuÃ 

Rechtfertigung: das DrÃ¶ssiger zu nehmen hatte mehrere GrÃ¼nde:

- sofort lieferbarer Rahmen, eloxiert und das ganze Dank Auslauf billigst

- 19" weil ich mit dem Ding am Gardasee net shutteln kann, da mÃ¼ssen an
 manchen Tagen 1500-1800 HÃ¶henmeter erkurbelt werden also die StÃ¼tze 
voll raus, womit eine Nummer kleiner def. flachfÃ¤llt

- wenig FW wegen der vielen noch weiter nutzbaren Teile die ich quasi rum-
liegen hatte, vor allem um die noch net zu alte Pike wÃ¤re es schade gewesen

Klar hÃ¤tte ich gern eine radikalere Kiste gehabt, grad am Gardasee wird der FW 
der Pike dann wohl oder Ã¼ber etwas sehr mickrig, andere Winkel & GrÃ¶Ãe hÃ¤tten 
an Ã¼blen Stellen schon gewirkt . Noch dazu wo das Rad doch recht
stark von der Konzeption am Liteville hÃ¤ngt...  
Aber so ists halt im Leben  

Gleitlager, ja daÃ das hÃ¶here Belastungen wegsteckt als andere Konstruktionen
darÃ¼ber brauchen wir net streiten, aber deswegen ja meine Wortwahl mit
 dem schlechten Wetter... mangelnde Abdichtungen und damit Schmierpaste 
im Lager hauchen dessen Leben dann doch recht schnell aus.

Hatte 1996 (kurz) das Specialized S-Works FSR kmpl. mit Gleitlagern. Die fÃ¼r EK!!! 100,-â¬
 erneuerten Lager waren nach 600 Km dann wieder fÃ¼r die Tonne  

Und glaubt mir, ich arbeite seit 1994 als Schrauber, ich habe so einiges gesehen  .

@ Kailinger: verbogene Boxxer? Klingt nach Einschlag?! Gute Besserung oder so.

@ dd: ich dacht zuerst an eine komische Wunderkostruktiuon der Kettenstrebe...
Wolln wir mal net so sein und loben  . BMXTB? Ãh ja, steht ja dran .

GruÃ vom guddn.


----------



## driver79 (26. Februar 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Ach ja @driver: siehste, es gibt sehr wohl 185er Hayes



bin halt einfach nicht up to date  man lernt halt nie aus


----------



## guddn (26. Februar 2007)

@ Driver: das war die Top-Neuheit 2006


----------



## driver79 (26. Februar 2007)

ups. das kommt davon, wenn man sich eine saison keine neuen teile kauft.


----------



## Floater (26. Februar 2007)

..ich reih mich dann mal in die "ich freu mich über mein neues material" reihe ein!(freue mich besonders, weil ich ja eigentlich nur einen neuen dämpfer wollte...)
bilder sind schlecht, aber hier gehen ja nur 60kb...


----------



## sms (26. Februar 2007)

Floater schrieb:


> ..ich reih mich dann mal in die "ich freu mich über mein neues material" reihe ein!(freue mich besonders, weil ich ja eigentlich nur einen neuen dämpfer wollte...)
> bilder sind schlecht, aber hier gehen ja nur 60kb...


Was genau ist das?
Norco Shore ?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (26. Februar 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Was genau ist das?
> Norco Shore ?????




eine nummer kleiner...six


----------



## Backwoods (26. Februar 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> Rechtfertigung: das Drössiger zu nehmen hatte mehrere Gründe:
> 
> - sofort lieferbarer Rahmen, eloxiert und das ganze Dank Auslauf billigst
> 
> Gruß vom guddn.




Ich hoffe du weist oder besser die firma Drössiger, dass eloxieren die betriebsfestigkeit mindert!  

(eloxierte oberflächen sind ziemlich hart und spröde, haben ne hexagonale struktur und sind nicht nur auf der ursprünglichen oberfläche drauf sondern wachsen zum teil in diese hinein......)

ich will dich ja nicht in panik versetzen, aber da ist schonmal fast ne firma die rennräder baut dran pleite gegangen, weil die rahmen reihenweise gebrochen sind - und du bist ja nicht gerade ein fliegengewicht.


----------



## guddn (26. Februar 2007)

@ Backwoods: Ehrlich  

...dann nenn mir mal ein nicht eloxiertes Aluminium Anbauteil an deinem Fahrrad  .
Und sowieso, Fleigengewicht ist relativ  

@ Floater: das kmpl. Bike Angebot, gelle? Ah, deswegen die Hayes...
               die machen interessante Preise, miese Schaltungen & co. aber die Fahrwerke scheinen hochwertig zu sein...

guddn.


----------



## Floater (26. Februar 2007)

... ich sag den pris jetzt nicht, sonst zahlt mir niemand mehr was für die teile 
nee, 1010,01 öre bei ebay für ein nur probegefahrenes rad (und nachdem es da ist habe ich entzückt festgestellt, dass das auch stimmt)ist recht gut! und waren sogar bessere LR dabei!


----------



## dangerousD (26. Februar 2007)

@backwoods: Klug*******r!  Dann bin ich mal gespannt, wie lange mein eloxiertes BMXTB hält. Habe ja fünf Jahre lang Zeit, um das heraus zu finden  

@steppi: Ja, und beim nächsten Mal klappt dann der Backflip die Bordsteinkante hoch   Hatte Dich aber gewarnt!  

@floater: Kannst einen 200er Adapter (IS2000 oder Boxxer?) und eine, zwei, drei oder vier 200er Scheiben haben. Noch von den alten, die auch driver kennt   Also ohne dieses Sägezahnprofil... Tauschen?! Wann biste wieder mal in der Gegend?


----------



## Floater (26. Februar 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @backwoods: Klug*******r!  Dann bin ich mal gespannt, wie lange mein eloxiertes BMXTB hält. Habe ja fünf Jahre lang Zeit, um das heraus zu finden
> 
> @steppi: Ja, und beim nächsten Mal klappt dann der Backflip die Bordsteinkante hoch   Hatte Dich aber gewarnt!
> 
> @floater: Kannst einen 200er Adapter (IS2000 oder Boxxer?) und eine, zwei, drei oder vier 200er Scheiben haben. Noch von den alten, die auch driver kennt   Also ohne dieses Sägezahnprofil... Tauschen?! Wann biste wieder mal in der Gegend?




...ich würde das dann mal beim verkauf als option anbieten, müsste so ja besser weg gehen.
sind deine 200er scheiben denn alle noch halbwegs ok? meien eigene hintere hat nämlich etwas schlagseite? wäre dann auch dran interessiert dir eine abzukaufen, denn wer will schon eine mit sägezähnen...


zum thema*eloxierte rahmen*bin ich ja auch mal gespannt, wie lange der norco dann hält, 5 jahre hat er ja auch  
würde auch erklären, warum einem kollegen von mir sein argon, das nur auf der straße bewegt wurde gebrochen ist (war ja eloxiert...)
bei droessiger, bmxtb und norco wandstärken muß ja etwas mehr material spröde werden von daher...
und dann will ich auch noch klugsch...:
warum sind wohl die fernosteloxierungen den westlichen haushoch überlegen?


----------



## guddn (27. Februar 2007)

@ DaCaptain: na, ob das mit dem Wetter noch wird?!


----------



## brumbrum (27. Februar 2007)

Wenn wir schon dabei sind, habe mein Hardtail mal wieder aufgebaut, siehe Galerie.


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (27. Februar 2007)

@gudden: wäre ich rechtzeitig los, ...  aber hab grad noch ein paar andere dinge zu erledigen. dann halt am wochende...


----------



## driver79 (27. Februar 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @floater: Kannst einen 200er Adapter (IS2000 oder Boxxer?) und eine, zwei, drei oder vier 200er Scheiben haben. Noch von den alten, die auch driver kennt   Also ohne dieses Sägezahnprofil... Tauschen?! Wann biste wieder mal in der Gegend?



hayes und 200er scheiben??? sind das nicht 203er scheiben?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guddn (27. Februar 2007)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> Zum thema *eloxierte rahmen* bin ich ja auch mal gespannt, wie lange der norco dann hält, 5 jahre hat er ja auch
> würde auch erklären, warum einem kollegen von mir sein argon, das nur auf der straße bewegt wurde gebrochen ist (war ja eloxiert...)
> bei droessiger, bmxtb und norco wandstärken muß ja etwas mehr material spröde werden von daher...
> und dann will ich auch noch klugsch...:
> warum sind wohl die fernosteloxierungen den westlichen haushoch überlegen?



Uh oh, mein Liteville...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Februar 2007)

@Brumbrum

Auch schön. Willste damit Dh fahren?


----------



## hansbär (27. Februar 2007)

War letzte Woche ein wenig die Sonne in Östereich im Schnee genießen. Von der weißen Pracht gabs leider net grad all zu viel und wenn dann aus der Maschine. Zum Skifahrn wars aber trotzdem ok. 
Da ist mir dann aber unter der Gondel so was aufgefallen. Ja, ne Downhillstrecke!  Ist bei Schladming im Gebiet Planai. Sah richtig gut aus und ist fast 5 km lang. Wohl eine der längsten im Land er Öschis. War schon mal jemand da?

5 Std fahrt, ob sich das im Sommer mal lohnt. Sonst gibts da noch die üblichen Wanderwege, welche aber auch kein schlechten eindruck gemacht haben.

Habs auch schon im netz gefunden http://bike.planai.at/


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Februar 2007)

@hansbär

Schladming ist ne WC Strecke.
Mantra und Boerni waren dieses Jahr dort und begeistert.
Die 5 Stunden fahrt lohnen sich definitiv. Halt für ein WE.
Wobei ich Bmais schon weit finde. Zumindest wenn man sich nach einem harten Tag wieder Richtung Stuttgart macht.
Wenn Du aber Interesse hast, nen Arbeitskollege vermietet dort ein Haus. Glaube 60 Euro / Tag.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Februar 2007)

Kann mir mal jemand übersetzen was das hier bedeuten soll?

"ja bin nicht noch unterwegs im zug mit bier das es nicht langweillig wird ich komme aber immer mal vorbei"

Das tut so weh. Kein Wunder, dass Lehrer aufgeben und keinen Sinn mehr in Ihrer Arbeit sehen. 
Mal sehen wann der Floater wieder kommt.


@Floater

Wann isses denn aufgebaut? Wird sicher auch schick.


----------



## hansbär (27. Februar 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> ..... nen Arbeitskollege vermietet dort ein Haus. Glaube 60 Euro / Tag.




Das ganze Haus für 60 ? d.h. da könnt mann auch mit paar mehr leut rein?


----------



## Floater (27. Februar 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand übersetzen was das hier bedeuten soll?
> 
> "ja bin nicht noch unterwegs im zug mit bier das es nicht langweillig wird ich komme aber immer mal vorbei"
> 
> ...




übersetzen nein inderprädieren ja: der gute mann sitzt besoffen im zug!


das rad ist seit 17:30 aufgebaut (nachdem paket 2 von 2 heute kam..nicht fragen ) und schon am pfänder probegeritten!

mit dd schweisnähten kann ich nicht mithalten, aber wer hat getrennte anschläge für sram und shimano an der sitzstrebe?

sehr nettes ding! angenehm kurz aber nicht gedrungen. für längere steile auffahrten brauchts aber mal etwas mehr vorbau als den minime...
rollt aber recht gut hoch (viergelenker oder warens die mal wieder montierten clipless pedalen...die ausstattung ist ja fast identisch wie beim nicolai irgendwie scheints besser zu rollen...)leider ist die kombination aus ausklingender erkältung und nassem schneesturm nicht so der bringer, also kam ich ziemlich fertig den pfänder hoch (sah anscheinend fertig genug aus, um gleich diverse müsli riegel gereicht zu bekommen...)
bergabeigenschaften hab ich leider aufgrund des gerade beschriebenen umstandes nicht mehr so ganz mitbekommen. aber wenn ich dran denke, dass es schon matschig war und auch beim fahren wahlweise geschneit oder geregnet hat können sie so schlecht nicht gewesen sein 

und weil das gelaber eh niemanden interessiert hier das obligatorische mein keller, mein rad... bild:


----------



## brumbrum (28. Februar 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @Brumbrum
> 
> Auch schön. Willste damit Dh fahren?



Jau, klaro.
Ich habe jetzt übrigens auch O'Neal und AXO im Programm.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Februar 2007)

@Floater
Na dann mal viel Spaß damit. 

Wie lange geht es den Pfänder da nochmal hoch und mit welcher Steigung ist das hier in S zu vergleichen? Müsste dann ja mal üben, falls ich da mal hin will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Februar 2007)

hansbär schrieb:


> Das ganze Haus für 60 ? d.h. da könnt mann auch mit paar mehr leut rein?



Jep.
Plus nen paar cent für Strom und Wasser. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, können wohl bis 8 Leute in das Haus. Sauna und Kickertisch inkl.


----------



## dangerousD (28. Februar 2007)

@floater
So richtig schlau bin ich aus Deiner Ansage nicht geworden  ... tauschen wir nun oder nicht?  Meine Scheiben sind alle noch i.O. und nicht verbogen. Haben sich halt so nach und nach angesammelt.

@driver
 Ich kriege Dich schon noch! 

@steppi
Das mit der Hütte hättest Du ja auch mal eher sagen können!   Sind ja gute Voraussetzungen für einen Mehr-Tages-Trip, z.B. mal ein verlängertes WE. Schau'n mer mal! Apropos Hütte: Anfang nächster Woche bekomme ich dan endgültig Bescheid wegen PDS im Juli.

@brumbrum
Mit der Karre mußte aber immer Nose-Wheelies fahren, damit Du auch den Federweg ausnutzt...  Eigentlich müßte backwoods jetzt noch einen Kommentar zur Einbaulänge von Gabeln bei nicht dafür vorgesehenen Hardtail-Rahmen und der daraus resultierenden Bruchgefahr im Steuerrohrbereich selbiger bringen   Sorry, aber der mußte einfach raus


----------



## Floater (28. Februar 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @Floater
> Na dann mal viel Spaß damit.
> 
> Wie lange geht es den Pfänder da nochmal hoch und mit welcher Steigung ist das hier in S zu vergleichen? Müsste dann ja mal üben, falls ich da mal hin will



600hm sind das von genehmer hochkurbel-straße (z.B. Kaltental Vaihingen, Neue Weinsteige oder weg von dürrbach nach oben (nur eben auf asphalt) bis hin zu "wie fährt der typ blos diese nasse wurzel stufen hoch" gibt es alles 
auf der straße in gemütlichem tempo 45 min (?)


@DD: also eine gerade scheibe würd ich dir ABKAUFEN wollen. 
meine bremse biete ich gerade zum kauf an. wenn der käufer will würde ich ihm das vorderrad-upgrade anbieten. dann könnten wir den tausch machen.


und nun zur klug*******r masterclass: die großen hayes scheiben haben keinen durchmesser von 203, sonder von 203,2mm!!!!!


----------



## dangerousD (28. Februar 2007)

Ach übrigens - NICOLAI, da weiß man, was man hat


----------



## dangerousD (28. Februar 2007)

@floater:
Dann sag' halt Bescheid, wenn Dein Käufer sich entschieden hat!

...und keiner klugscheißt so gut wie Du!


----------



## Floater (28. Februar 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Ach übrigens - NICOLAI, da weiß man, was man hat





die kerbwirkung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Februar 2007)

@ Floater
 hört sich machbar an. 45min sind aber schon ein Wort. Vorallem nur hoch 

Aber versuchen werden wir das mal.

@ DD
DAs Haus habe ich schon oft erwähnt. 
Wegen einem verlängertem WE muss ich mal anfragen ob das geht. DAs ist denen glaube zu kurz. 

HAUS IN PDS MUSS klappen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ach was freu ich mich schon


----------



## sms (28. Februar 2007)

Floater schrieb:


> die kerbwirkung...


So, ich bin wieder da  
Aber mir alles durchgelesen,

aber bei dem Post bin ich vor lachen vom Sofa gefallen


----------



## sms (28. Februar 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> HAUS IN PDS MUSS klappen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*HOFFFFFF*


----------



## brumbrum (28. Februar 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @brumbrum
> Mit der Karre mußte aber immer Nose-Wheelies fahren, damit Du auch den Federweg ausnutzt...  Eigentlich müßte backwoods jetzt noch einen Kommentar zur Einbaulänge von Gabeln bei nicht dafür vorgesehenen Hardtail-Rahmen und der daraus resultierenden Bruchgefahr im Steuerrohrbereich selbiger bringen   Sorry, aber der mußte einfach raus



hehe, sche1ß drauf, der Lenkwinkel ist immerhin steiler als mit ner 66 und 150mm ich hab 165mm und es fährt sich klasse


----------



## Backwoods (28. Februar 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @n  Eigentlich müßte backwoods jetzt noch einen Kommentar zur Einbaulänge von Gabeln bei nicht dafür vorgesehenen Hardtail-Rahmen und der daraus resultierenden Bruchgefahr im Steuerrohrbereich selbiger bringen   Sorry, aber der mußte einfach raus



Da ich mich ja hier und nur hier gerne zum affen mach noch ein nachtrag:

die firma mit den haufenweise gebrochenen, eloxierten rennradrahmen ist principia.

wenn man vorher weis was man beim eloxieren tut kann man ja etwas mehr alu nehmen damits trotzdem hält geht. bei euren DH boliden macht das nix beim rennrad eher ärgerlich.

da es mittlerweile scheinbar viele eloxierte mtb rahmen gibt muss es wohl besser funktionieren.


----------



## Floater (28. Februar 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Da ich mich ja hier und nur hier gerne zum affen mach noch ein nachtrag:
> 
> die firma mit den haufenweise gebrochenen, eloxierten rennradrahmen ist principia.
> 
> ...



...viel faszinierender als die tatsache, dass principia daran pleite gegangen sind find ich ja die tatsache, dass sie nicht an/wegen der entwicklung des vollgefederten triathlon rads eingegangen sind...


----------



## Koeni (1. März 2007)

Hi Jungs,
ich meld mich hier mal wieder zu Wort.
Mein Bike steht wartungsbedürftig in der Garage und ich hab so gut wie keine Zeit für andere Sachen als die Uni. Ist echt ziemlich stressig gerade und ich weiß nicht mal, ob ich alles schaffe. Wenigstens hab ich die f.... Mathe-Prüfung jetzt auf den dritten und letzten Versuch bestanden.
Eigentlich hab ich ja gerade Semesterferien, aber durch die nicht enden-wollenden Klausuren merk ich da leider nix davon. Wann ich mal wieder ganz entspannt radeln kann weiß ich noch nicht, weil ich ja auch erst mal noch das Rad fit machen muss. Naja, gestorben bin ich auf jeden Fall noch nicht, das wollte ich Euch nur kurz sagen .

Also bis demnächst dann mal

Gruß Koni


----------



## guddn (1. März 2007)

Wenn ich die Frau Kleinert vorhin richtig verstanden habe, dann haben wir Sonntag passables Wetter und ca. 15°C in Stuttgart .


----------



## zerg10 (2. März 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Frau Kleinert vorhin richtig verstanden habe, dann haben wir Sonntag passables Wetter und ca. 15°C in Stuttgart .



Die Idee greife ich gleich mal auf und würde Sonntagvormittag Rommelshausen vorschlagen. Trails sind bestimmt noch versumpft...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. März 2007)

Wer macht denn jetzt was am WE.
Weis noch nicht wie ich Zeit habe und müstte mich schonmal orientieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (2. März 2007)

weis jemand wie die bodenbeschaffenheiten bei den eichhörnchen gerade sind?


----------



## sms (2. März 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Ach ja, da neue Bikes ja gerade "in" sind,....



 
Aaaaalso      ,
ich geh jetzt gleich in den Keller und packe mein Geburtstagsgeschenk von mir für mich für morgen aus dem Karton aus.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. März 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Aaaaalso      ,
> ich geh jetzt gleich in den Keller und packe mein Geburtstagsgeschenk von mir für mich für morgen aus dem Karton aus.



Wann beginnt eigentlich nochmal die Party? 

FOTO!!! vom Geschenk
Aber flott


----------



## sms (2. März 2007)




----------



## sms (2. März 2007)

Der Text, den du eingegeben hast, ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitere den Text auf die minimale Länge von 1 Zeichen.


----------



## dangerousD (2. März 2007)

@floater:

Kerbwirkung? Ts... Klugschei$$er²! 

@sms:
Ja, ist ja schon gut. Morgen gratulieren Dir alle zum Geburtstag und dem tollen Geschenk von Dir an Dich. Mußtest wohl sparen, oder warum hast Du die Schottenvariante gekauft?  Seit wann gibt es das Demo 7 eigentlich auch in Kindergrößen?  

@Wochenendplanung:
Wenn es regnet, gehe ich morgen wohl mit Schaufel und Spaten in den Wald. Wenn es von oben trocken bleibt, bin ich auf jeden Fall in Markgröningen auf der BMX-Bahn. So ab elf/halb zwölf etwa...


----------



## sms (2. März 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Seit wann gibt es das Demo 7 eigentlich auch in Kindergrößen?
> .


Keine Ahnung, es ist ein Demo 8....


----------



## dangerousD (2. März 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, es ist ein Demo 8....


 

Touché! Klugschei$$er³  Schönes Ding auf jeden Fall, bin mal gespannt auf den fertigen Hobel! Aber das mußt Du dann schon etwas häufiger putzen, gell!? Sonst haste ja nix vom Design


----------



## guddn (2. März 2007)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Die Idee greife ich gleich mal auf und würde Sonntagvormittag Rommelshausen vorschlagen. Trails sind bestimmt noch versumpft...


Da wäre ich für zu haben... DaCaptain? Du auch?

@sms
Demo8, und das soll funktionieren???  

@DD
bist du länger in Markgröningen? Vielleicht komme ich vorbeigeradelt... ist ja mein Arbeitsweg.
Ähm, habe gerade eben von derselben Wetterfee wie gestern was von im Mittel Windstärke 6 gehört.
Da werden die Sprunghügel je nach Windlage etwas selektiv... 

guddn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. März 2007)

@SMS

 na endlich. Hat ja nun lange genug gedauert 
Und, SS?

Wann steht das Teil? Ach ja, putz Deine alten Teile erst bevor Du sie verbaust.


----------



## Floater (2. März 2007)

wenn morgen jemand in richtung WN oder ES fahren geht bitte melden (am besten heute bis 21 uhr, da dann ohne internet.

ach ja, und etwas will ich dann noch mit meiner feierabendrunde angeben, hat schon was, wenn man nach geilen trails noch so nette bilder machen kann (gut, der stuttgarter talkessel bietet ja auch schöne panoramen...):



Wer genau hinschaut entdeckt sogar schnee!!!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. März 2007)

Also Männer,
ich werde dann wohl morgen nach dem Mittag hier ne Runde rollern gehen.
So 13:30 wohl. Sonntach kann ich wohl ehr nicht


----------



## sms (2. März 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @SMS
> 
> na endlich. Hat ja nun lange genug gedauert
> Und, SS?
> ...


Bis jetzt hängt der Rahmen erstmal an einer Thomson Sattelstütze vom Montageständer runter.
Dann habe ich in einer Schachtel ein 105er Schaltwerk gefunden,
das habe ich dann drangeschraubt.  
Weitere Teile sind noch bei der Post


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. März 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hängt der Rahmen erstmal an einer Thomson Sattelstütze vom Montageständer runter.
> Dann habe ich in einer Schachtel ein 105er Schaltwerk gefunden,
> das habe ich dann drangeschraubt.
> Weitere Teile sind noch bei der Post



Simon, wirst Du etwa zum Leichtbauer?
Bin ja mal gespannt


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (2. März 2007)

sms schrieb:


>



  Aufbauen. Marsch. Marsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaCaPtAiN (2. März 2007)

sonntag bin ich dann auch in rommelshausen am start. wann werdet ihr dort eintrudeln?

morgen weiß ich noch nicht, entweder auch mal nach markgröningen oder mit dem steppi ne runder rollern gehn.


----------



## guddn (2. März 2007)

guddn schrieb:
			
		

> @DD
> bist du länger in Markgröningen? Vielleicht komme ich vorbeigeradelt... ist ja mein Arbeitsweg.
> Ähm, habe gerade eben von derselben Wetterfee wie gestern was von im Mittel Windstärke 6 gehört.
> Da werden die Sprunghügel je nach Windlage etwas selektiv...


Wie gesagt, Wind haben die versprochen!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ja, wann sollen wir denn dann in Rommelshausen sein?!
Ich wäre für christliche Zeiten von halb zehn-zehn?!

Gruß guddn.


----------



## sms (2. März 2007)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Aufbauen. Marsch. Marsch.


Nur die Ruhe,....  
hmm, die Boxxer Ride passt farblich wirklich garnicht  
So ein Elend.


----------



## guddn (3. März 2007)

So sms, da du es ja vorhin soo dezent angedeutet hast wünsche ich dir natürlich 
ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG!!!












Nu feier mal schön!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß vom guddn.


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (3. März 2007)

von mir auch alles gute und viel spaß mit  deinem geschenk


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. März 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> Nu feier mal schön!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Von mir auch alles Gute 

Lacksprühdosen haben schon so manch andere Gabel gepimpt.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (3. März 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Nur die Ruhe,....
> hmm, die Boxxer Ride passt farblich wirklich garnicht
> So ein Elend.




Von mir allet Jute zum Burztag, wie sag bloß die Gabel läßt sich diesmal ausbauen????? Ich dachte die Komponenten deines Rades würden eine feste Einheit mit dem Rahmen bilden, unzertrennlich für ewig nach all den gemeinsamen Schlamm und Matschorgien  

Aber echt ein geiler Rahmen, der würde mir auch noch gefallen. 

Grüsse ra.


----------



## dangerousD (3. März 2007)

@sms
 Alles Gute zum Purzeltag!     Und nur die Ruhe bewahren beim Aufbau  - ist ja eh' grad nicht so wirklich gutes Bike-Wetter 

@all
Hoffe auf etwas Besserung bis heute nachmittag, werde dann evtl. noch mal einen Anlauf nach Markgröningen unternehmen. Im Moment macht es nicht sooo viel Sinn.

Greetz

der D


----------



## driver79 (3. März 2007)

sms!!!!

da bin ich mal gespannt, wie das DING dann aussehen wird. 



@ Steppenwolf-RM

wenns wetter, leicht bewölkt und kein regen, so bleibt, bin ich um 13:30 an der uni.


----------



## guddn (3. März 2007)

Also, ich stell mich mal so auf 10:00 in Rommelshausen ein...

Kommt jetzt wer?

guddn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaCaPtAiN (3. März 2007)

ich bin auch da um 10:00...


----------



## hansbär (3. März 2007)

Morgen ist wohl Rommelshausen angesagt. Werd ich vielleicht au vorbeischauen.

 und   @ sms.


----------



## guddn (4. März 2007)

Guckt euch mal Rommelshausen bei Google Maps an...

Die Fläche neben dem Schwimmbad ist ein Acker  .

...allerdings war ich schon lange nicht mehr da  

guddn.


----------



## dirtmag (4. März 2007)

Hi SMS,

sehr leckeres Teil  Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## sms (4. März 2007)

Danke an euch alle für die Glückwünsche....  


Back to Topic:

Die Sonne scheint,
es juckt in den Zeigefingern,....

ich fahre jetzt los in ein Land, 
wo die Bienchen summen, 
wo der Regen nie den Boden erreicht,
wo Leute mit ihren Rädern durch die Lüfte schweben
und die Eichhörnchen vor Schreck die Baume hochklettern.

 


EDIT:
Juhuuu,
war alles trocken heute,
wie erwartet


----------



## Floater (4. März 2007)

...nachträglich nur das allerbeste zum geburtstag SMS!


----------



## de_reu (4. März 2007)

@sms:
Happy Birthday und alles Gute!

de


----------



## zerg10 (5. März 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Danke an euch alle für die Glückwünsche....
> 
> 
> Back to Topic:
> ...



Happy Birthday auch von mir u. bevor mit dem neuen Rahmen was schief geht, hast Du natürlich freien Zugriff auf mein Werkzeug-Arsenal  (Drehmomentschlüssel und so...)


----------



## brumbrum (5. März 2007)

@sms, nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag, hehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (5. März 2007)

zerg10 schrieb:


> .. hast Du natürlich freien Zugriff auf mein Werkzeug-Arsenal  (Drehmomentschlüssel und so...)


Evlt. brauch ich ein Innenlagerwerkzeug...mit einer 3m Verlängerung weil sich alles festgefressen hat...


----------



## zerg10 (5. März 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Evlt. brauch ich ein Innenlagerwerkzeug...mit einer 3m Verlängerung weil sich alles festgefressen hat...



Das Werkzeug kannst Du haben, die Hardcore-Verlängerung muss aber noch bei Dir neben der Flex liegen


----------



## Floater (5. März 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Evlt. brauch ich ein Innenlagerwerkzeug...mit einer 3m Verlängerung weil sich alles festgefressen hat...




aber pass auf, dass es sich nicht in die gleiche richtung festgefressen hat, wie damals, als wir versucht haben es rauszudrehen


----------



## brumbrum (6. März 2007)

Ab sofort bei mir, www.bikeyastyle.com, der Five Ten Impakt Schuh.


----------



## dangerousD (6. März 2007)

Servus Leute, habe eine positive Nachricht für alle Frankreich-Fans   Alles Weitere im reaktivierten Ausflugs-Fred


----------



## guddn (7. März 2007)

Besser?!?





PS: die Advantage 2.4" von Maxxis scheinen geniale Reifen zu sein. 
Nich soo breit wie Schwalbe 2.4" Nobby Nic, aber ungleich laufruhiger 
mit maximalem Grip (trocken), subjektiv super Rollwiderstand.
Dazu mit 832g/822g sehr leicht (vgl. mit dem stabiler scheinenden Big Betty 932g/958g).

Morgen werden die Dinger mal zweieinhalb Stunden hergemolken .
...mal sehen ob sie dem ersten Eindruck standhalten...

Gruß von guddn.

PS: ziehmlich genau 16kg hat jetzt das Rad, bin zufrieden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (7. März 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> Besser?!?


Schöner Bashguard!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. März 2007)

@guddn
Viel Spaß damit. Mir wäre der Vorbau allerdings zu lang.
​


----------



## brumbrum (7. März 2007)

Hab's geändert


----------



## guddn (7. März 2007)

@ brumbrum: ...meinen Vorbau?


----------



## Floater (7. März 2007)

...mal wieder etwas off topic, aber ich liebe ebay:
der jörg verkauft gabel für 145 einstiegspreis 199 sofortkauf. der jörg bekommt nachricht:

hi, 
sage mal, verkaufst du mir sie für 180 sofort?? 
Brauche sie wirklich ganz dringend und mehr Geld hab ich leider nich... 
Bitte meld dich... 
sers

jörg antwortet:
nee, aber für 190, weil ich dann ja provision spare

ebay nimmt angebot raus, weil der jörg in der beschreibung link auf MZ homepage gestellt hat (wie böse) daraufhin:

hi,

was issen nun??

Warum hast sie rausgenommen??

Ich hab gesagt das ich dir 180+versand zahle!!

Oder kein Interesse mehr?

sers


unglaublich die jugend von heute, ich wechsel bald den beruf, wenn das so weiter geht!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. März 2007)

@Floater
Dann fang an Dich umzusehen  Leider hab ich pers. das Gefühl das es nicht besser wird.


----------



## guddn (7. März 2007)

...nix wird besser!!! Und die sollen die Zukunft unserer Gesellschaft sein?!? 

Trotz meinem grenzenlosen Optimismus sehe ich hier schwarz!!!


----------



## brumbrum (8. März 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> @ brumbrum: ...meinen Vorbau?



Verstehe ich nicht


----------



## sms (8. März 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> ...nix wird besser!!! Und die sollen die Zukunft unserer Gesellschaft sein?!?!!!



Früher war sogar die Zukunft besser.


----------



## sms (8. März 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht


Ich schon,...... Mann bin ich schlau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (8. März 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Früher war sogar die Zukunft besser.



Früher war eber Früher und damals war halt alles besser!!!

vor der Erfindung der Canti-Bremse brauchte man zum Bergabfahren auch nur kleine Hügel... 
Und vor der Erfindung der Federung auch keinen Lift um den Berg raufzukommen.....

Früher halt...

BTW: 

Sa. gehts nach LaGarve, da is jetzt nämlich ganz viel Schnee...
und wenn ich wiederkomm is hier hoffentlich mal Trocken..

Cu De


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. März 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> ....
> Sa. gehts nach LaGarve, da is jetzt nämlich ganz viel Schnee...
> und wenn ich wiederkomm is hier hoffentlich mal Trocken..
> 
> Cu De



Im Wald isses Klasse. Komm gerade von da


----------



## sms (8. März 2007)

zerg10 schrieb:


> .... hast Du natürlich freien Zugriff auf mein Werkzeug-Arsenal  ...


o.k. 
1. Problem: Innenlagerwerkzeug Shimano Hollowtech 2, und zwar das kleine, mit welchem man von innen die Kunststoffschraube zum Klemmen der Kurbeln dreht.
(Nicht das Werkzeug für aussen, das hab ich )


----------



## brumbrum (9. März 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Ich schon,...... Mann bin ich schlau



Klärt mich vielleicht mal einer auf !


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. März 2007)

sms schrieb:


> o.k.
> 1. Problem: Innenlagerwerkzeug Shimano Hollowtech 2, und zwar das kleine, mit welchem man von innen die Kunststoffschraube zum Klemmen der Kurbeln dreht.
> (Nicht das Werkzeug für aussen, das hab ich )



Kostet im Radladen 1,99 Euro
Wenn Dein Demo morgen laufen sollte und es nur an der Schraube liegt, kann ich Dir eins mitbringen. Ansonsten nat. auch. Bin heute eh in Vaihingen und kann auch mal schnell in den Laden huschen.

@Brumbrum 

 nö

Bist morgen ab 13:30 beim jagen?

DAnn kläre ich Dich auch auf. Is nix wichtiges. 
Du hast halt nicht´s gelesen sondern einfach nur Deinen Post gemacht. DAran liegt es. Hängt mit dem Bild vom Guddn zsamma. 

@all

Ist sonst noch wer jagen?


----------



## zerg10 (9. März 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @all
> 
> Ist sonst noch wer jagen?



Ich jage morgen über die Retro Classic, nachher evtl. mit der Schaufel u. Wasser über meine Dirts und präpariere die neu...


----------



## sms (9. März 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> ---
> @all
> 
> Ist sonst noch wer jagen?


HIER!


----------



## brumbrum (9. März 2007)

Weiß net, ob ich am Samstag Zeit hab -- Hundeschule und so. Wenn, dann erst später. Aber wie isses am Sonntag ??


----------



## driver79 (9. März 2007)

@ sms

ich hab auch sowas. fahr ich grad im auto spazieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (9. März 2007)

driver79 schrieb:


> @ sms
> 
> ich hab auch sowas. fahr ich grad im auto spazieren


Kannst du es in meinen Briefkasten werfen?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. März 2007)

Sonntag ist bei mir glaube ehr schlecht. Evtl. für 2h nach Rommelshausen. DAnn aber auch schon recht früh.


----------



## driver79 (9. März 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Kannst du es in meinen Briefkasten werfen?



wenn ich an deinem breifkasten mal vorbeifahr kann ichs einwerfen. kann aber dauern


----------



## sms (9. März 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Klärt mich vielleicht mal einer auf !


Hey Brumbrum,
wenn dir mal langweilig ist,
geh zum Aldi und kauf dir Carbon_Nordic_Walkingstöcke
,.. rupf deine Bremsmomentabstützung weg, und bau einen der Stöcke aus Carbon dran... spart gewicht und sieht bestimmt ziemlich klasse aus.


----------



## brumbrum (9. März 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Hey Brumbrum,
> wenn dir mal langweilig ist,
> geh zum Aldi und kauf dir Carbon_Nordic_Walkingstöcke
> ,.. rupf deine Bremsmomentabstützung weg, und bau einen der Stöcke aus Carbon dran... spart gewicht und sieht bestimmt ziemlich klasse aus.



Das wär echt mal nen Plan


----------



## dangerousD (9. März 2007)

...und zur Not kann man daraus auch eine leichtgewichtige BMA basteln. Wäre sicher auch noch was für unseren Kailinger 

Kann morgen leider nicht mit zu den Eichhörnchen, war dafür aber heute schon mal ein paar Stunden in Markgröningen. Dieser neue Hobel macht echt Spaß  Will das Baby demnächst aber auch mal auf Waldboden testen  
Aber keine Angst, das große Weiße darf auch bald mal wieder raus. Morgen kommt mein "Rennlenker" - also ein flacherer als vorher. Der muß dann natürlich auch mal getestet werden. Aber wohl erst nächstes WE... bin ab morgen verplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. März 2007)

Es muss eine Wettermafia geben! Oder wie kann es sonst sein, dass es nur am WE regnet ?


----------



## guddn (9. März 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Es muss eine Wettermafia geben! Oder wie kann es sonst sein, dass es nur am WE regnet ?


..na dann warte mal morgen mittag ab, dann werden deine Beschwerden abklingen


----------



## Koeni (10. März 2007)

Hi,
ich geh demnächst nen neuen schaltzug holen und mach das rad halbwegs fahrbereit, dann pack ich die kamera ein, schnapp mir den Jakob und bin dann auch irgendwann heute bei den Eichhörnchen zu finden.

bis dann


----------



## Kailinger (10. März 2007)

Sodele, Ingersheim war toll gestern. Sprunggelenk ist ab, am So. wird operiert.
Toll, min. 6 Wochen Pause jetzt wo's Wetter gut wird.


----------



## sms (10. März 2007)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Sodele, Ingersheim war toll gestern. Sprunggelenk ist ab, am So. wird operiert.
> Toll, min. 6 Wochen Pause jetzt wo's Wetter gut wird.


Autsch, verdammt.
Dann mal Gute Besserung.

Also für dich gleich 2 Paar Walkingstöcke.
Eins für die BMA und eins für dich.


----------



## driver79 (10. März 2007)

@ Kailinger

gute besserung. aber es wird bestimmt in den nächsten 6 wochen nochmal scheinen, wo ma eh net fahren kann 

@all

werd heut nachmittag ne runde im wald vom sms drehen. so ca. 13:00 bis 14:00 uhr werd ich dort sein.

edit: bin per mobile-tel. zu erreichen, falls jemand mitfahren will

@sms

werd das tool dann in dein briefkasten werfen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. März 2007)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Sodele, Ingersheim war toll gestern. Sprunggelenk ist ab, am So. wird operiert.
> Toll, min. 6 Wochen Pause jetzt wo's Wetter gut wird.



Dann mal gute Besserung.


----------



## Backwoods (11. März 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

mich gibt's auch noch!

Ist heute nachmittag jemand im wald unterwegs?
Ich werd endlich mal wieder ne runde drehen.

nachträglich noch glückwünsche für die zahlreichen neuen bikes
und gute besserung an die/den verletzten.

ich hoffe man sieht sich.


----------



## sms (11. März 2007)

driver79 schrieb:


> ...
> @sms
> 
> werd das tool dann in dein briefkasten werfen.


*Bedank*

Brauchst du das Ding gleich wieder?
Meine Kiste wird wohl erst nächstes Wochenende bzw. danach fertig.
Kannst das Ding so lange entbehren?


----------



## driver79 (11. März 2007)

@sms

kein problem. hab ja keine funktionierende shimano kurbel mehr und auch nicht vor mir in nächster zeit eine anzuschaffen.

@Backwoods

würd das wetter ausnutzen und ne runde drehen, allerdings gemäßigtes tempo!!!
13:30 uhr am uniteich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (11. März 2007)

driver79 schrieb:


> @sms
> 
> kein problem. hab ja keine funktionierende shimano kurbel mehr und auch nicht vor mir in nächster zeit eine anzuschaffen.
> 
> ...


Hab ich mir fast gedacht,
wollte aber lieber mal nachfragen, sonst heist es :" ööööööh, der sms klaut hier werkzeug und gibts niemehr zurück, ....hooooööööö"    

@eichhörnchen
  Ich fahre jetzt los


----------



## Backwoods (11. März 2007)

driver79 schrieb:


> @sms
> 
> kein problem. hab ja keine funktionierende shimano kurbel mehr und auch nicht vor mir in nächster zeit eine anzuschaffen.
> 
> ...



eher 14:00 Uhr? oder auch 14:30


----------



## driver79 (11. März 2007)

ok. werd warten.


----------



## Koeni (11. März 2007)

n paar pics von gestern:


----------



## Koeni (11. März 2007)




----------



## Koeni (11. März 2007)

sorry, wenn ich den einen oder anderen nicht so ganz erwischt hab, aber Ihr wisst ja, dass ich lange "out of business" war.

War trotzdem schön, gestern endlich mal wieder dabei gewesen zu sein


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. März 2007)

@Koni

 
Das mit Simon in der Ecke find ich auch Klasse.


----------



## brumbrum (11. März 2007)

@Koni
Is doch OK, danke mal auf jeden


----------



## guddn (11. März 2007)

@ sms: ...ich muÃ dich in Schutz nehmen... soo schlecht gehst doch net mit deinem Material um, oder?!?





...das hat mir ein Kunde zum Richten gegeben, die Schaltung lief nimmer 

Und hier noch ein recht nettes Rad. Ich denke daÃ die GroÃserienhersteller so langsam alle auf den DDD Zug aufspringen werden... so auch Merida "UMF" (United Merida Freeriders). Der Rahmen ist supi steif, Ausstattung geht fÃ¼r 1849,-â¬ absolut iO. bis auf die NoName Naben. Ist ne Kundenbestellung...





Gute Nacht vom guddn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (11. März 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> @ sms: ...ich muß dich in Schutz nehmen... soo schlecht gehst doch net mit deinem Material um, oder?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schaut doch ganz o.k. aus...
Tröpfchen Kettenöl und alles läuft wieder


----------



## Floater (11. März 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> @ sms: ...ich muß dich in Schutz nehmen... soo schlecht gehst doch net mit deinem Material um, oder?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




so wie auf bild eins sah früher mein schulfahrrad auch immer aus...musste ich nie abschliesen!
wo arbeitst denn, bei dem laden in der lerchenstraße?


----------



## guddn (12. März 2007)

Floater schrieb:
			
		

> so wie auf bild eins sah früher mein schulfahrrad auch immer aus...musste ich nie abschliesen!
> wo arbeitst denn, bei dem laden in der lerchenstraße?



Draus vom Lande komm ich her... 

...ist ca. 22km weiter westlich...
Mein Arbeitsweg geht an Markgröningen vorbei.

Gruß guddn.


----------



## Rolf H. (12. März 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> Draus vom Lande komm ich her...
> 
> ...ist ca. 22km weiter westlich...
> Mein Arbeitsweg geht an Markgröningen vorbei.
> ...



Also das ist praktisch in Vaihingen / Enz ??

Grüssle Rolf 

www.biketreff-niefern.de


----------



## guddn (12. März 2007)

Hui, ich glaube du hast nachgemessen 

Grüße nach 75417.


----------



## dangerousD (12. März 2007)

@koeni

Trotz mangelnder Übung schöne Bilder  Gelernt ist halt gelernt 

War am Sonntag dann doch noch in Markgröningen, mitsamt dirtmag und Freundinnen. Während wir also gefahren sind und Fotos gemacht haben, lagen die Mädels in der Sonne. So hatte jede(r) etwas davon   Ach ja, damit Ihr auch was davon habt, gibt es hier noch ein paar Bilder. Danke an dirtmag für's Knipsen! Leider sieht man immer nur mich  













Grüße

der D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guddn (13. März 2007)

@ DD: schöne pics, weiter so 

guddn.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (14. März 2007)

Hallo Radsportfreunde! 

Der hansbär/Thomas, ringle79/Jochen, hws. Snipy/Christoph und ich werden am Sa nach Bad Wildbad fahren.

Wie sieht's bei Euch aus? Zeit und Lust?

Wäre schön, wenn noch weitere dabei wären.


VG

Walde


----------



## dangerousD (14. März 2007)

@uphill-chiller

Tendiere momentan noch eher zur Eichhörnchenjagd... muß mich erst wieder ans schnell-bergab-radfahren gewöhnen  Obwohl Wildbad schon reizt!  Hmmm... mal sehen, entscheide mich wohl eher spontan.


----------



## brumbrum (15. März 2007)

@uphill-chiller
hab leider keine Zeit für nen ganzen Tag, werde wohl eher Eichhörnchen jagen. Euch viel Spass.


----------



## Koeni (15. März 2007)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Hallo Radsportfreunde!
> 
> Der hansbär/Thomas, ringle79/Jochen, hws. Snipy/Christoph und ich werden am Sa nach Bad Wildbad fahren.
> 
> ...



Guten Morgen,
vielleicht bin ich dabei, würde dann wohl noch den Jakob mitbringen, aber wir melden uns nochmal, falls wir da sind.

Gruß Koni


----------



## dangerousD (16. März 2007)

@all
Entscheidung ist gefallen, gehe mit Steppi zur Eichhörnchenjagd... allen "Wildbadern" viel Spaß und Rahmen- und Speichenbruch! 

...werde dann erst im späteren Verlauf der Saison nach WB gehen, mein Kreuzband ist immer noch nicht 100% fit und die Sturzgefahr in Wildbad ist mir zu hoch. Will ja auch den Rest der Saison noch heizen!


----------



## sms (16. März 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @all
> Entscheidung ist gefallen, gehe mit Steppi zur Eichhörnchenjagd... allen "Wildbadern" viel Spaß und Rahmen- und Speichenbruch!
> 
> ...werde dann erst im späteren Verlauf der Saison nach WB gehen, mein Kreuzband ist immer noch nicht 100% fit und die Sturzgefahr in Wildbad ist mir zu hoch. Will ja auch den Rest der Saison noch heizen!


Komme gerade vom Radfahren.....
erstaunlich, selbst im halbdunkeln ist in Degerloch noch hochbetrieb....
Als es dann ganz dunkel wurde war ich allerdings allein.  

Melde mich mal für diese Wochenende komplett ab.
Ich weis garnichtmehr, wo meine Eltern wohnen


----------



## hansbär (16. März 2007)

@ Wildbad Freunde

Wann wollt ihr denn morgen gehn? Die Bergbahn fährt ab 9.30 Uhr. Ich würd gegen halb neun fahren.
Morgens wirds zwar noch recht frisch  aber beim fahrn kommt mr ja mehr ins schwitzen wie einem recht isch.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (16. März 2007)

@hansbär: siehe pn
@Wildbad: Freue mich auf jeden der dabei ist. 
@"Rest": Euch trotzdem ein schönes Wochenende. 


VG

Walde


----------



## guddn (17. März 2007)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:
			
		

> @hansbär: siehe pn
> @Wildbad: Freue mich auf jeden der dabei ist.
> @"Rest": Euch trotzdem ein schönes Wochenende.
> 
> ...



Oh, da könnt ihr ja gleich mal nen Zustandsbericht WB anfertigen  

...& danke, ebenso!

Gruß guddn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (17. März 2007)

Hey Jungs. Ich hab jetzt ne Homepage. Ist noch im Aufbau und bisher is nur ne kleine Galerie drauf, aber das wird noch 

http://www.views-of-life.com/

schaut ma rinne 

Gruß Koni


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. März 2007)

@Koni
Dann hat es ja wohl doch noch ganz gut geklappt.

@all

Eichhörnchen jagen war heute der Wahnsinn


----------



## dangerousD (17. März 2007)

@koni

Sieht doch für den Anfang gar nicht schlecht aus, Deine Homepage! Glückwunsch! 

@all

Steppi hat recht, Eichhörnchen jagen war heute super!   Trocken, sauschnell und unheimlich spaßig...


----------



## boerni (18. März 2007)

hi jungs und vielleicht auch mädels,
hab mal wieder nen video gemacht. 
link hier: http://youtube.com/watch?v=Hs9ZPtVoT3I

gruss
björn


----------



## Backwoods (18. März 2007)

Sodele,

auf dem bild seht ihr den grund warum ich dieses jahr noch weniger zeit hab als sonst, obwohl die schneelage ziemlich bescheiden ist. 

wenn der eigentümer sein altes gartenhaus abgebaut hat kommt diesen sommer was größeres hin  

ich werde mich dann wohl an das selbst auferlegte bikepark- und eichhörnchenjagd-verbot halten, da wir einiges selber machen wollen/müssen und das mit ner hand in gips o.ä. net hin haut.

da jetzt kurz vor torschluss doch noch der lang ersehnte wintereibruch kommt, hab ich do und fr freigenommen und werde mal in die alpen schauen.


----------



## guddn (18. März 2007)

@ Backwoods: wenn du irgendwie Hilfe brauchst, sagste bescheid...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. März 2007)

@björn
Schön das Ihr Schnee habt oder hattet. DAs hier keiner liegt, find ich 

@BAckwoods
NA dann viel Glück im kommenden trauten Heim. Wenn Ihr mal hilfe braucht, sag Bescheid.


----------



## driver79 (20. März 2007)

muß ich dazu noch was sagen?!?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. März 2007)

@Driver

V-22 sagt mir garnix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (20. März 2007)

driver79 schrieb:


> ...
> muß ich dazu noch was sagen?!?


Und der andere Dämpfer?


----------



## guddn (20. März 2007)

V-22... scheint was gediegenes zu sein...

Nichts desto trotz war et gestern eine feine Nachtfahrt von mir mit 2,5h mehr oder minder starkem Schneetreiben, gezuckerter Landschaft am Fernsehturm und oberhalb 400m erstaunlich trockenem Waldboden 

Hat Spaß gemacht, letzte Winteromantik des Jahr?!

Wünsche euch was, 

dr guddn.


----------



## sms (20. März 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> V-22... scheint was gediegenes zu sein...
> 
> Nichts desto trotz war et gestern eine feine Nachtfahrt von mir mit 2,5h mehr oder minder starkem Schneetreiben, gezuckerter Landschaft am Fernsehturm und oberhalb 400m erstaunlich trockenem Waldboden
> 
> ...


Hey,
du schuldest mir noch einen Lampenvergleich!!!


----------



## guddn (21. März 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Hey,
> du schuldest mir noch einen Lampenvergleich!!!



Ha,

als ich losgefahren bin warst du wahrscheinlich schon lange mit dem Schafezählen fertig  

... ich war um 01:00 zuhause!!!

Aber ich komm mal wieder in deine Richtung, keine Angst.
Nur noch ein paar hundert Solokilometer Grundlagen für 2007 sammeln.

Und gute Nacht.


----------



## driver79 (21. März 2007)

@ steppi

http://www.akira-tuning.com/page23/page23.html 


@ sms

der is noch original! er meinte, dass man da nichts machen muß.


----------



## zerg10 (21. März 2007)

@Chris
Sehr fein  Wie geht es der Gabel ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. März 2007)

driver79 schrieb:


> @ steppi
> 
> http://www.akira-tuning.com/page23/page23.html
> 
> ...




Klar das die nicht genau sagen was gemacht ist, aber "....[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]Wir unterscheiden zwischen AKIRA Silver Tuning und AKIRA Gold (V-22) Tuning. Das Silver Tuning ist eine vereinfachte Version des AKIRA Gold Werkstunings...."  [/FONT] ist ja wohl nicht gerade eine tolle Aussage  

MAcht ja nix. HAuptsache es geht


----------



## driver79 (21. März 2007)

klar, sonnst würds jeder ja selbst machen 

aber das geht auf jeden fall....

der gabel gehts auch gut. mitlerweile geht se auch richtig gut. mind. genausogut wie meine dorado. und das will was heisen.


----------



## dangerousD (21. März 2007)

driver79 schrieb:


> muß ich dazu noch was sagen?!?


 
Naja, wenn es denn hilft...   Schnell bist Du ja auch so schon. Wenn Du jetzt noch Deine Fahrtechnik verbesserst, wirst Du quasi unschlagbar   Könntest Dir ja z.B. etwas von Fabien Barel annehmen: dessen Bike ist so abgestimmt, daß es - sofern beide Bremsen bei voller Fahrt gleichzeitig betätigt werden - genau mittig "in die Knie" geht und beide Federelemente gleichmäßig eintauchen. Und warum? Damit der Herr z.B. in Kurven hinein bremsen kann und sich dann - beim Lösen der Bremsen - zusätzlich nach vorn katapultiert, um schneller wieder Fahrt aufzunehmen. Toller Trick, was? 

Ich muß wohl noch viel üben... meist setze ich mich ja nur auf mein Rad und versuche, damit den Berg zügig herunter zu kommen. Scheinbar kann man aber durch geschicktes Tuning vom Material echt viel raus holen - wenn man denn erst mal auf diesem hohen Level fährt. Ich glaube, einen großen Unterschied würde ICH gar nicht merken  Egal - Hauptsache Spaß  Geht wohl den meisten so...

Aber jetzt bin ich doch wieder abgeschweift... was ich sagen wollte: schickes Teil, Chris!


----------



## Floater (21. März 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Naja, wenn es denn hilft...   Schnell bist Du ja auch so schon. Wenn Du jetzt noch Deine Fahrtechnik verbesserst, wirst Du quasi unschlagbar   Könntest Dir ja z.B. etwas von Fabien Barel annehmen: dessen Bike ist so abgestimmt, daß es - sofern beide Bremsen bei voller Fahrt gleichzeitig betätigt werden - genau mittig "in die Knie" geht und beide Federelemente gleichmäßig eintauchen. Und warum? Damit der Herr z.B. in Kurven hinein bremsen kann und sich dann - beim Lösen der Bremsen - zusätzlich nach vorn katapultiert, um schneller wieder Fahrt aufzunehmen. Toller Trick, was?
> 
> Ich muß wohl noch viel üben... meist setze ich mich ja nur auf mein Rad und versuche, damit den Berg zügig herunter zu kommen. Scheinbar kann man aber durch geschicktes Tuning vom Material echt viel raus holen - wenn man denn erst mal auf diesem hohen Level fährt. Ich glaube, einen großen Unterschied würde ICH gar nicht merken  Egal - Hauptsache Spaß  Geht wohl den meisten so...
> 
> Aber jetzt bin ich doch wieder abgeschweift... was ich sagen wollte: schickes Teil, Chris!




...da hat aber einer fleißig die neue dirt gelesen 
apropos gute bike zeitschrift/ schlechte bikezeitschrift: ist euch aufgefallen wie oft das wort(?) "G" in der neuen rider vorkommt? werde ich alt, oder ist das ein zeichen des verfalls abendländischer kultur...


----------



## Koeni (22. März 2007)

da fällt mir mal wieder auf, wie wenig plan ich gerade hab. v-22 hab ich noch nie gehört, dirt hab ich keine mehr und die alberne mtb-rider hab ich ja auch längst abbestellt. Da muss ich aufpassen, dass ich nicht die neusten Trends verpasse und plötzlich von allen ausgelacht werde... 
Aber wenn ich mit meinem "alten" Material (ja, damals 2005 waren die Bikes noch richtig massiv und mit steinzeitlichen federelementen)dann trotzen alle versäge, dann is ja alles in ordnung


----------



## brumbrum (23. März 2007)

Wer hat Lust auf gestalterische Tätigkeiten am we, die Eichhörnchen rufen ;-)


----------



## dangerousD (24. März 2007)

@brumbrum
Mist... bin verplant. Muß leider absagen! Nächstes WE habe ich Zeit!


----------



## sms (24. März 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust auf gestalterische Tätigkeiten am we, die Eichhörnchen rufen ;-)


Wann?


----------



## hansbär (24. März 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust auf gestalterische Tätigkeiten am we, die Eichhörnchen rufen ;-)



Ja wann denn nu? Hätt Morgen au a weng zeit.


----------



## sms (25. März 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Wann?



Da sich hierfür keiner gemeldet hat (komisch)

Jetzt spontan was anderes:

Jemand Bock auf schlammige, schmierige Singletrails in meinem Wald?

Würde so um 14 Uhr losrollen!
Kommt wer mit?


EDIT:
Driver ist schonmal dabei,
aber erst 14:45 Uhr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guddn (25. März 2007)

Ich glaube ihr hättet heute auch nur Schneehörnchen spielen können, 
Richtung Schwarzwald war heut vormittag ab 350m Höhe Schnee & spätestens 
ab 400m geschlossene Schneedecke... dort ists dann vor allem kalt geworden, 
so 4-5°C.
Brrr...

Dafür hatte ich auf der Rückfahrt scheenes Wetter mit 70km Gegenwind 

Am nächsten Sonntag werde ich mir (denke ich) mal wieder WB anschauen, 
ist noch jemand da?

Gruß vom guddn.


----------



## brumbrum (25. März 2007)

Sorry, haben fertig ;-)


----------



## dangerousD (26. März 2007)

@brumbrum

Na toll - daß Ihr auch nie warten könnt!   Jetzt muß ich wieder zum Fahren kommen statt zum Buddeln... so ein Mist!   Aufgeschoben ist aber nicht aufgehoben, bin dann auch mal wieder beim Buddeln dabei. Kann nicht immer nur alles platt fahren...


----------



## brumbrum (27. März 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @brumbrum
> 
> Na toll - daß Ihr auch nie warten könnt!   Jetzt muß ich wieder zum Fahren kommen statt zum Buddeln... so ein Mist!   Aufgeschoben ist aber nicht aufgehoben, bin dann auch mal wieder beim Buddeln dabei. Kann nicht immer nur alles platt fahren...



Extra für Dich haben wir noch ne Menge aufgehoben -- lass das nächste Mal Dein Bike zuhause


----------



## hansbär (27. März 2007)

Nachdem das wetter ja recht gut ist unds au a weng später dunkel wird, werd ich Morgen mal schaun was sich an den Eichhörnchen so getan hat. Denk ab 18 Uhr, vieleicht hat ja noch jemand lust.


----------



## guddn (27. März 2007)

Remember last friday?





guddn.


----------



## hansbär (29. März 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> Remember last friday?



It´s history!!


@Eichhörnchen Infrastrucktur verantwortliche.

Ist ja noch ne schöne pampe bei der Landung. Aber ich denk, wenns dann trocken ist, fährt sich des jetzt angenehmer. Konnt da heut aber net wirklich springen sonst wär die arbeit umsonst gewesen.

No worries

Ach ja, noch jemand lustig am So. nach Todtnau zu gehn. Die Machen ja anscheinend am Sa. auf. Wenn nix dazwischen kommt werd ich wohl am So. runterfahren.


----------



## zerg10 (29. März 2007)

Dr. Hayes schrieb:


> Achtung:
> leider müssen wir den Eröffnungstermin wegen der aktuellen Schneesituation auf FREITAG DEN 06.04.2007 verschieben.
> 
> 
> Philipp



Denke mal dass am Sonntag die Strecken in Todtnau noch gesperrt sein werden...


----------



## brumbrum (29. März 2007)

hansbär schrieb:


> @Eichhörnchen Infrastrucktur verantwortliche.
> 
> Ist ja noch ne schöne pampe bei der Landung. Konnt da heut aber net wirklich springen sonst wär die arbeit umsonst gewesen.
> .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (29. März 2007)

werd am wochenende nach wildbad fahren!!!
ob samstag oder sonntag steht noch nicht fest, werds etwas wetterabhängig machen. vielleicht aber auch an beiden tagen.

also wer mitwill einfach melden!


----------



## brumbrum (29. März 2007)

Am Sonntag ist Bienenflug in Korb !!


----------



## brumbrum (30. März 2007)

Landung ist noch total matschig -- ist sozusagen ne Vollbremsung


----------



## boerni (30. März 2007)

hi,
werd am wochenende in bad wildbad sein, wer von euch ist noch da, ausser chris?
gruss
björn


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (30. März 2007)

Hi,

eventuell bin ich am So auch in BW. Wird sich bei mir aber erst am So morgen entscheiden.


VG

Walde


----------



## dangerousD (31. März 2007)

Servus,

wollte eigentlich nachher mit steppi zu den Eichhörnchen... also Abfahrt beim steppi um 13 Uhr. Wildbad wird leider nix dieses WE, mangels Zeit.

@boerni
Da verpassen wir uns wohl... schade eigentlich. Aber vielleicht klappt es ja vor Les Gets noch mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hansbär (31. März 2007)

So,

nachdem Todtnau ja flach fällt werd ich evtl. spontan in Wildbad sein.

gruß


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. März 2007)

@Björn und Rest 
Euch viel Spaß in WB. Ich kann leider auch nicht.
Will aber meinem Fuß auch noch nen paar TAge WB ersparen und hoffen das meine Bänder da unten noch was besser werden.


----------



## sms (31. März 2007)

So habe gestern früher Feierabend gemacht
und das ist das Ergebnis:

Ausbaustufe 1





(Fahrbahr is es, aber noch laaaange nicht fertig)


----------



## Floater (31. März 2007)

...schaut auf dem bild schon richtig schön klein aus...schick!


----------



## dangerousD (31. März 2007)

Nennt uns Weicheier, aber Steppi und ich sind dann doch nicht zu den Eichhörnchen gefahren. War irgendwie zu naß... das hat mir Zeit gegeben, im Netz zu recherchieren. Der Bikepark Wiesensteig ist nun wohl endgültig gestorben, Näheres dazu hier . Schade eigentlich...

Aber in Albstadt wird weiterhin gebaut, offiziell darf zwar nicht gefahren werden, aber die Jungs sind dran. Das wäre ja auch noch eine Altenative...


----------



## sms (31. März 2007)

Floater schrieb:


> ...schaut auf dem bild schon richtig schön klein aus...schick!



Das täuscht,





(was die opitk so alles ausmacht)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. März 2007)

@sms
 Allerdings sieht der Hohe Spacerturm unter dem Vorbau zum  aus.
Die Leitungen wirst wohl auch noch ne Rund kürzen können. Ist auch alles zu lang. Ansonsten ist nen Demo halt  

Ach ja, nen anderen Sattel. Aber das haste ja schon slebst gesehen.


----------



## sms (31. März 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @sms
> Allerdings sieht der Hohe Spacerturm unter dem Vorbau zum  aus.
> Die Leitungen wirst wohl auch noch ne Rund kürzen können. Ist auch alles zu lang. Ansonsten ist nen Demo halt
> 
> Ach ja, nen anderen Sattel. Aber das haste ja schon slebst gesehen.


Wird alles noch geändert!


----------



## sms (31. März 2007)

Nebenbei:
Neuigkeiten aus meinem Wald:
Driver und ich haben letztes Wochenende entdeckt, dass die Maulwürfe jetzt unter die Gerüstbauer gegangen sind


----------



## driver79 (31. März 2007)

bin dann morgen ab ca. 10:30 in wildbad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guddn (31. März 2007)

@ Chris & Basti:

Werde morgen um die Mittagszeit in WB eintrudeln, ich klingel dann einfach mal durch.

@ sms: Gerüstbau? Muß man in deinem Wald jetzt mit Bauhelm rumfahren  

guddn.


----------



## hansbär (31. März 2007)

Bin dann auch morgen früh in WB


----------



## sms (1. April 2007)

So,
das Demo ist nun Eichhörnchen approved.

    Was ein geiles Rad!   

(Vorsicht, die Erde in der Landung bremst einen echt auf fast null runter. Hoffentlich trocknet es dort bald aus)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. April 2007)

FAlls morgen 17 Uhr jemand Bock auf ne Runde durch den Wald hat, bitte melden 
DAnn muss ich nicht alleine.

@sms
HAste was anderes erwartet???


----------



## sms (1. April 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> ...
> @sms
> HAste was anderes erwartet???


Ja,
das meine neue Gabel endlich da ist  

Nebenbei weis ich jetzt auch warum ich nicht nach WB bin:


Stefan3500 schrieb:


> ich will bitte nie wieder solche Überfüllungszustände in WB erleben ...


hab ich in einem anderen Thread gefunden.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. April 2007)

Das in WB am ersten Tag viel los sein wird, war ja eh klar. In 2 Wochen hat sich das wieder beruhigt und auf das normale Maß reduziert. 

@all

Übrigens kann ich jedem nur den Film "Am Limit" empfehlen. Sehr geile Aufnahmen, kranke Leute und irre was da abgeht.


----------



## boerni (2. April 2007)

hi ihr,
so ich hab nen neues bike, ist extrem geil find ich, bilder folgen sobal ich eine kamera hab
gruss
björn


----------



## guddn (2. April 2007)

Na so viel war in WB auch wieder net los... mit genügend Sitzfleisch war des klar machbar 

@ DaCaPtAiN: fährst du mit dem Chris runter am WE?

Gruß guddn.


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (2. April 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> @ DaCaPtAiN: fährst du mit dem Chris runter am WE?
> 
> Gruß guddn.



ne, werd wohl selber fahren, weil der chris dann richtung todtnau weiter fährt. hab also noch nen platz frei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (2. April 2007)

boerni schrieb:


> hi ihr,
> so ich hab nen neues bike, ist extrem geil find ich, bilder folgen sobal ich eine kamera hab
> gruss
> björn


Jetzt bin ich aber gespannt


----------



## boerni (3. April 2007)

hi,
so hab ne kamera gefunden. hier mein neues rad. gemeckert wird nicht nur gesabbert


----------



## sms (3. April 2007)

boerni schrieb:


> hi,
> so hab ne kamera gefunden. hier mein neues rad. gemeckert wird nicht nur gesabbert


ui isch deees rot


----------



## sms (3. April 2007)

3...




2...





1...



MEINS    (18,3 kg)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. April 2007)

2 neue schicke Bikes 

Allen viel Spaß damit


----------



## brumbrum (4. April 2007)

@sms -- ich bin neidisch viiiiel Spass damit ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brumbrum (4. April 2007)

boerni schrieb:


> hi,
> so hab ne kamera gefunden. hier mein neues rad. gemeckert wird nicht nur gesabbert



sehr ge1l


----------



## driver79 (4. April 2007)

@boerni

  darf ichs mal testen? darfst dann auch mal meins fahren 

wildbad ist übrigend ne autobahn  zumindest kams mir so vor.  hatte gedacht probleme mit den flats zu bekommen. bin aber kein einziges mal mitm schuh verrutscht.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (4. April 2007)

Hi,

feine neue Räder! Viel Spaß damit! 

Ist denn jemand von Euch am bevorstehenden verlängerten Wochenende bei den Eichhörnchen anzutreffen?


VG

Walde


----------



## sms (4. April 2007)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> feine neue Räder! Viel Spaß damit!
> 
> ...


Jo,
ab Freitag


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (5. April 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Jo,
> ab Freitag



Hehe, verständlich. 
Ich hab' momentan leider nicht so viel Zeit fürs radfahren und werde somit wohl Freitag + Sonntag oder Freitag + Montag dort sein.


VG

Walde


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. April 2007)

Ich bin übers WE wieder mal in Thüringen
Der schöne Bikepark in Steinch macht ja Samstag auf 
Werde dann Sonntag mal fahren gehen


----------



## Koeni (5. April 2007)

Ihr seid alle doof  

Ich schmeiß jetzt die Uni und arbeite mein Leben lang irgendwo am Band.
Dann kann ich mir auch n tolles neues Rad kaufen, immer mit nach Frankreich und muss nimmer lernen


----------



## dangerousD (5. April 2007)

@boerni

 Pornicious!  

@sms

 Auch schön, aber den hohen BMX-Lenker solltest Du noch tauschen 

@steppi

Ich werde dann mal Schulenberg und - wenn es rein paßt - auch Thale noch testen. Gleich 2 DH's in Reichweite im Thüringer Land! Berichte und evtl. Bilder folgen...

@koni

Halt durch, nach dem Studium bist Du ein gemachter Mann, verdienst Millionen und kannst Dir alle Bikes leisten, von denen Du heute nur träumst  ... naja, so hatte ich mir das zumindest mal vorgestellt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. April 2007)

Hi Leute, hat noch jemand ne 30,9er Sattelstütze liegen und für billig abzugeben. Bitte mal nachschauen. Kann ruihig gekürzt sein. Hätt ich eh gemacht


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. April 2007)

Ich wünsch dann mal schöne Osten und uns allen ein Sturzfreies WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphill-Chiller (5. April 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ich wünsch dann mal schöne Osten und uns allen ein Sturzfreies WE



Danke! Dem schließe ich mich an.


----------



## Backwoods (5. April 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hi Leute, hat noch jemand ne 30,9er Sattelstütze liegen und für billig abzugeben. Bitte mal nachschauen. Kann ruihig gekürzt sein. Hätt ich eh gemacht



Ich könnte Dir zumindest kurzfristig was leihen - über verkauf muss ich nochmal nachdenken.

hab mir ja letztes jahr ne teleskopstütze gegönnt und hab noch meine kurze für den park. die telestütze ist leider etwas schwer für meinen geschmack. deswegen will ich die lange die ich auch noch hab vorerst mal behalten.

das ist ne richey pro und die hat oben nur eine schraube. eigentlich nix für dh sondern eher um den schweren bock durch den wald zu treten.


----------



## torte (5. April 2007)

Tadaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa   Da bin ich mal wieder  

Ich biete am So. eine Mitfahrgelegenheit von Sindelfingen und Umgebeung nach Wildbad an. (und natürlich zurück)

Allerdings müssten sich Interessenten bis morgen etwa 10.30 Uhr hier melden.

Grüßle aus Konstanz


----------



## Backwoods (5. April 2007)

Is ja'n ding

dachte schon du wärst verschollen!
hast ja über ein jahr nix mehr von dir hören lassen

gibt's in konstanz kein internet 

hab leider keine zeit für wb
gilt die ganze saison wegen verletzungsrisiko.
wir sind demnächst am bauen und da kann ich keine gipshand oder so gebrauchen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. April 2007)

@backwoods
Ich brauche die Stütze zum Dualfahren.
Meine normale ist zu lang und sieht zum kotzen aus wenn sie versenkt ist.


----------



## brumbrum (6. April 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @backwoods
> Ich brauche die Stütze zum Dualfahren.
> Meine normale ist zu lang und sieht zum kotzen aus wenn sie versenkt ist.


Ich könnte noch eine haben


----------



## guddn (6. April 2007)

War heut mit DaCaptain in WB, war saugeiles Wetter, nicht viel los & die Biker-X Strecke war durch losen Brechsandauftrag nicht wirklich besser zu fahren...

Nach vielen Schleppliftausfällen sind wir dann auf den DH1 gewechselt, wo ich dann beim Auftauchen vom Chris etwas euphorisch hinterhergestürmt bin.
Ergebnis: zweiter Sturz bei Sprung auf nen Stein mit dem Erfolg mal wieder mein Vorderrad vernichtet zu haben 

Naja, solange meine geschwollene Hand den morgigen Arbeitstag abkann 

Gruß vom guddn.

PS: irgend jemand hat sich dann zum Abschluß auf dem 4x mit dem Pedal ein Stück vom Oberschenkel "abnehmen" wollen... muß interessant ausgeschaut haben!


----------



## driver79 (6. April 2007)

ja war echt nen schöner tag in wildbad. hab heut auch mal ne bodenprobe von wildbad genommen. natülich bei der letzten abfahrt....

und dreimal dürft ihr raten was ich wieder kaputt gemacht hab  


ja, ganau, die xt kurbeln und ich werden warscheinlich nie freunde...


----------



## guddn (6. April 2007)

Hey du Materialfahrer 

Ich habe gleich Fotos machen lassen von meinem VR, bin schon ganz gespannt 

guddn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (8. April 2007)

Moin, 
bin wieder in den Landen und heute ein wenig Waldautobahn gefahren...

Hat morgen jemand Bock ne kleine Tour zu fahren?

De


----------



## mantra (9. April 2007)

So Jungs...lang nix mehr geschrieben, aber nun habe ich das Uni Programm und alle restlichen Dinge für dieses Semester hinter mir und wäre auch mal wieder stark an radln interessiert! Mal sehen ob ich noch weiß wie so ein Ding funktioniert?!

@Mike: Hab mal versuch Dich anzurufen...ich hab keine Bettys mehr! Ich könnte Dir aber mal nen NobbyNic zu testen geben. Für welches Rad willst Du die denn?


----------



## driver79 (9. April 2007)

alle guten dinge sind drei......     wenn die xt kurbel wieder nicht hält, geb ichs auf.....

kleiner bericht aus todtnau: strecke is geil, schneller geworden, aber nicht wirklich einfacher, ok, die anakonda kann jetzt jeder fahren, da sie nen table draus gemacht haben, allerdings ohne landung, soll heisen, nach der wurzel muß man "droppen"  . roadgap hat jetzt nen schönen absprung mit leichtem kick. nach dem zweiten kicker is es flüssiger geworden, man fährt jetzt fast gerade auf das wurzelfeld neben dem baum zu. über das bächen danach is jetzt ne brücke drüber gebaut. auf das tretstück fährt man jetzt nicht mehr so schikanenmäßig runter, sondern weiter rechts und auch der ebenen is nen kleiner anlieger gebaut. nach dem hasstunnel ist der anlieger neu geshaped und danach is nen kicker um über die wurzeln zu springen. wiesensprung is auch neu geshaped. vor dem drop, wo anschließend gleich ne linkskurve kommt, ist die streckenführung geändert worden, bischen wie achterbahn fahren, immer hoch und runter, hat aber was. im untersten teil fährt man nur noch die zwei ersten spitzkehren, dann fährt man fast schuß auf nen ca. 4 m stepdown zu, danach in nen rechtsanlieger und dann auf den letzten, alten und neugeshapten zielanlieger ohne große bremswellen zu.

also es lohnt sich wie immer nen abstecher nach todtnau zu machen, auch wenn die tageskarte 29 euro kostet, allerdings sind die punktekarten gleich tuer geblieben.


----------



## boerni (9. April 2007)

@chris
sorry dass ich nicht da war aber ich hab mich am donnerstag derb auf die nase gelegt und bin erstmal für ne woche nicht fähig rad zu fahren. deine gabel hab ich aber schon hier.

gruss
björn


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. April 2007)

So, bin auch wieder zurück.
Steinach war auch wieder recht lustig. Mit einer geringen Länge von knapp 1km auch super zum durchfahren geeignet. Die Strecken dort sind nicht so arg technisch ehr schön schnell fahrbar mit recht gutem Gefälle  bis ab und an steile Stücke.  Hat Spaß gemacht. Ist halt echt Klasse wenn man nach HAuse fährt und dort mal nen Nachmittag fahren kann. Wenn ich mir doch nicht 50 min. vor Ende noch nen Platten gefahren hätte. NAja, schee wars allemal.

Auf Todtnau bin ich scho bissle Neidisch.
Aber das Wetter wird ja hoffentlich noch nen bissle halten.


----------



## sms (9. April 2007)

So,
habe einen Trail von meinem Wald bis nach ganz unten gefunden...
Ich nenne Ihn "Ab durch die Hecke".  
Da braucht man aber einen schmalen Lenker um dort überhaupt fahren zu können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. April 2007)

@sms
Wie warste denn mit Deiner GAbel am WE so zufrieden?
Meine ist ja auch das erste mal was anderes als Eichhörnchen gefahren und ich kann sagen, dass es einfach Klasse war 

@brumbrum

Wie meinste denn das?
Würde dann auch mal Deine Federn bei Gelegenheit mitnehmen.


----------



## driver79 (10. April 2007)

@boerni

kein problem. dir gute besserung!!! gabel is schon mal super, dann fehlt nur noch das laufrad. mal schaun wie schnell whizz-wheels zur zeit ist....


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. April 2007)

@Björn

Auch Gute Besserung von mir. Was haste Dir denn zerstört?

@rest

FAlls wer Lust hat morgen ne Runde zu fahren, kann sich ja mal melden.
Wenn es passt, wäre dann 17 Uhr Abfahrt bei mir.


----------



## zerg10 (10. April 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @rest
> 
> FAlls wer Lust hat morgen ne Runde zu fahren, kann sich ja mal melden.
> Wenn es passt, wäre dann 17 Uhr Abfahrt bei mir.



Denke mal, dass ich es morgen schaffen könnte.

@Invalide
Gute Besserung Euch und euren Bikes !


----------



## sms (10. April 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @sms
> Wie warste denn mit Deiner GAbel am WE so zufrieden?
> Meine ist ja auch das erste mal was anderes als Eichhörnchen gefahren und ich kann sagen, dass es einfach Klasse war
> ...


Ein Haufen Mist zum Einstellen hat das Ding,
aber nach Donnerstagabend, Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag Eichhörnchenparadies ist die Gabel jetzt etwas eingefahren. Passt schon


----------



## sms (10. April 2007)

Ach ja,
melde mich bis Freitag ab,
muss gleich nach Ungarn....


----------



## de_reu (10. April 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @Björn
> 
> FAlls wer Lust hat morgen ne Runde zu fahren, kann sich ja mal melden.
> Wenn es passt, wäre dann 17 Uhr Abfahrt bei mir.



kann noch nicht sicher sagen, ob ich das schaffe, werd das aber versuchen...

De


----------



## boerni (10. April 2007)

hi,
naja das übliche halt, hab mir mal wieder die schulter raus gehaun und noch nen schönen dicken bluterguss aufm oberschenkel.
aber starsse fahren geht wieder nur gelände halt nicht.
gruss
björn


----------



## guddn (11. April 2007)

boerni schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> naja das übliche halt, hab mir mal wieder die schulter raus gehaun und noch nen schönen dicken bluterguss aufm oberschenkel.
> aber starsse fahren geht wieder nur gelände halt nicht.



Gute Besserung,

ich halte mich derweil auch lieber auf Forstwegen oder Strassen auf  

@ sms: hey nen neuer Nachtfahrthread...

Gruß guddn.


----------



## brumbrum (11. April 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @brumbrum
> 
> Wie meinste denn das?
> Würde dann auch mal Deine Federn bei Gelegenheit mitnehmen.



Nu ja, ich hab noch eine Sattelstütze, kannste haben wenn de willst und die Federn kannste auch testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brumbrum (11. April 2007)

boerni schrieb:


> hi,
> naja das übliche halt, hab mir mal wieder die schulter raus gehaun und noch nen schönen dicken bluterguss aufm oberschenkel.
> aber starsse fahren geht wieder nur gelände halt nicht.
> gruss
> björn



Gudde Besserung


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. April 2007)

@Brumbrum

 Am WE werden wir uns wohl nicht sehen. Willst ja glaube Barr fahren.

@all 

Wer hat denn Zeit und Lust am WE nach Todtnau zu fahren???
Der Michel kommt wohl auch noch mit. 
Wetter wird ja 

Ach ja, im Wald isses viel zu trocken


----------



## torte (11. April 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Is ja'n ding
> 
> dachte schon du wärst verschollen!
> hast ja über ein jahr nix mehr von dir hören lassen
> ...



Servus,

sicher gibts in Konstanz Internet, is nur blöd wenn T-blöd es für mich nicht zum laufen bekommt  


@ all

Wie schauts am Sonntag mit Todtnau aus? Mitfahrgelegenheit kann ich allerdings nicht bieten (es sei denn ihr kommt in Konstanz vorbei  )


----------



## dangerousD (11. April 2007)

War ja noch eine Streckenbeschreibung schuldig (ist ja gerade "in"  ): Thale im Harz. Die Strecke wurde von Schneidi mitdesignt, und trotz Ihrer Kürze (etwa 1,5km und 250hm) bietet sie so ziemlich alles, was des Downhiller's Herz begehrt: Highspeed-Passagen, geniale Anlieger (wo sonst kann man sich reinpressen lassen und im Wheelie in Schräglage raussprinten), offene Kurven, mal eng, mal weit, mal hängend, technische Abschnitte (Schwung mitnehmen, sonst kommt man nicht hoch) und ein paar nette Sprünge. FÜr "hucker" ist sicher der Zielsprung interessant, dazu nur soviel: ein VW Touareg paßt längs in das Gap... sowohl von der Länge, als auch von der Höhe her. Davor hätte dann noch ein Lupo Platz, wenn nicht der Landungs-Table schon anfangen würde. Sieht mächtig aus, habe auch erstmal gekniffen. Aber da komme ich auch noch drüber 

@driver
Todtnau hört sich auch wieder gut an... aber ich mache jetzt erst mal zwei Wochen Urlaub auf La Palma, beinahe ohne Bike  Sonntag geht es los... und wenn ich wieder da bin, geht's auch mal wieder nach Todtnau.

@boerni
Jute Besserung, wa'!


----------



## Backwoods (11. April 2007)

mal was anderes

an meinem bike, mit dem ich täglich ins geschäft radl ist der freilauf kaputt
ist ne billig nabe von shitmano (FH-RM30), da das bike den asphalt von sifi nie verlässt

jetzt hab ich's endlcih mal geschaft den händler anzurufen von dem ich das bike bei ebay neu ersteigert hatte.

der meint naben sind verschleißteile und darauf gibts keine garantie 
der hat ja wohl nicht recht

hügi fr als verschleißteil ohne garantie wär ja wohl der hammer - die firma wär pleite weil keiner mehr was kaufen würde.

man kann ja wohl teile nur weil sie billig sind nicht aus der garantie nehmen 

ich hab zwar schon ein neues laufrad bei ebey besorgt (25,-) wollte das alte aber doch gerne auf garantie einschicken - kann ja wohl nciht sein.


----------



## guddn (12. April 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:
			
		

> mal was anderes
> 
> an meinem bike, mit dem ich täglich ins geschäft radl ist der freilauf kaputt
> ist ne billig nabe von shitmano (FH-RM30), da das bike den asphalt von sifi nie verlässt
> ...



Hätteste was gesagt, ich habe noch eines rumhängen mit RM-40/Zac 19 in schwarz.
Hätteste für nen zehner haben können (incl. "Versand")  

Das mit der Garantie ist so ne Sache... wenn das Ding ein Jahr oder älter ist, wird das schwierig. Der Freilauf ist schon nen Verschleißteil.
Natürlich kommt es auch auf die Radmarke an, wie kulant die sind. Shimano ist da knallhart, die lassen praktisch nix als Garantie durchgehen...
(Händlerstandpunkt).

In diesem Sinne.

guddn


----------



## zerg10 (12. April 2007)

Todtnau am Sonntag ? Wollt ihr euch das echt antun ? Zusammen mit den Menschenmassen, die unbedingt den Rollercoaster fahren wollen ? Da fände ich Samstag besser...


----------



## zerg10 (12. April 2007)

Gerade gelesen, da sollte man unbedingt mal mitgefahren sein: Bike Attack


----------



## driver79 (12. April 2007)

@ todtnau

das mit den Rollercoaster is kein problem, zumindest letzten sonntag wars das nicht. hab max. 5 leute vor mir beim anstehen gehabt, also radler. die schlange von den Rollercoaster fahreren war länger. hab dann auch nicht lange warten müssen bis ich einsteigen durfte. und gegen nachmittag haben die am Rollercoaster ca. ne stunde wartezeit gehabt.
wenn ich wo mitfahren kann, jemand bei mir mitfährt, wär ich dabei!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boombe (12. April 2007)

moinchen!
mal was anderes:
hat jemand n tip, wo ich mal mein canyon esx6 hinbringen könnte - also n bikeladen mit guter werkstatt und ohne vorurteile  . Hintergrund: die schaltung is total verhauen (vllt auch der käfig verbogen...), hinteres laufrad 8ert und schleift am hinterbau- müsste auch ma zentiert werden. ich würde da einfach ma gerne irgendwo hinbringen, ohne mir blöde kommentare anhören zu müssen ("ähh, versandbike...preise kaputt..blabla")
danke!

ach ja, raum stuttgart ;-)


----------



## driver79 (12. April 2007)

bike + style, notkerweg 2, stgt-untertürkheim


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. April 2007)

driver79 schrieb:


> @ todtnau
> .....wenn ich wo mitfahren kann, jemand bei mir mitfährt, wär ich dabei!!



Ok, Zerg meldet sich nicht per MAil bei mir wegen SAmstag also würde ich bei Dir mitfahren. OK??

SAMSTAG!!! Sonntach kann ich nicht und will mich da ehr ausruhen.
Wann? 7-7:30 ???


----------



## brumbrum (12. April 2007)

Boombe schrieb:


> moinchen!
> mal was anderes:
> hat jemand n tip, wo ich mal mein canyon esx6 hinbringen könnte - also n bikeladen mit guter werkstatt und ohne vorurteile  . Hintergrund: die schaltung is total verhauen (vllt auch der käfig verbogen...), hinteres laufrad 8ert und schleift am hinterbau- müsste auch ma zentiert werden. ich würde da einfach ma gerne irgendwo hinbringen, ohne mir blöde kommentare anhören zu müssen ("ähh, versandbike...preise kaputt..blabla")
> danke!
> ...



Bei uns in Korb zum Zweirad Berndt  
Adresse


----------



## driver79 (12. April 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ok, Zerg meldet sich nicht per MAil bei mir wegen SAmstag also würde ich bei Dir mitfahren. OK??
> 
> SAMSTAG!!! Sonntach kann ich nicht und will mich da ehr ausruhen.
> Wann? 7-7:30 ???




verrückt???  willst du um 8:30 uhr in todtnau sein?? 

würd sagen, dass ich um kurz vor 8 bei dir bin.


----------



## zerg10 (12. April 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ok, Zerg meldet sich nicht per MAil bei mir wegen SAmstag also würde ich bei Dir mitfahren. OK??
> 
> SAMSTAG!!! Sonntach kann ich nicht und will mich da ehr ausruhen.
> Wann? 7-7:30 ???



Bin noch in den Klärungsverhandlungen, sieht aber schlecht aus. Evtl. kann ich einen halben Tag rausschinden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. April 2007)

driver79 schrieb:


> verrückt???  willst du um 8:30 uhr in todtnau sein??
> 
> würd sagen, dass ich um kurz vor 8 bei dir bin.



Auch gut.
Dann halten wir das fest!


----------



## torte (12. April 2007)

Einigt euch mal


----------



## de_reu (13. April 2007)

Boombe schrieb:


> moinchen!
> mal was anderes:
> hat jemand n tip, wo ich mal mein canyon esx6 hinbringen könnte - ... ohne mir blöde kommentare ...   ach ja, raum stuttgart ;-)



Ich glaube es gibt noch die Fahrradselbsthilfe Werkstatt in S-West!
wenn die nur halbso ausgestattet sind wie in BS, sollte das klappen; einschließlich Schaltauge richten...

Cu de

BTW: wie siehts aus mit  WE fahr'n?


----------



## sms (13. April 2007)

Alles kurz überflogen....bin eben gelandet...
wer fährt Samstag nach Todtnau?


----------



## guddn (13. April 2007)

Boombe schrieb:
			
		

> moinchen!
> mal was anderes:
> hat jemand n tip, wo ich mal mein canyon esx6 hinbringen kÃ¶nnte - also n bikeladen mit guter werkstatt und ohne vorurteile  . Hintergrund: die schaltung is total verhauen (vllt auch der kÃ¤fig verbogen...), hinteres laufrad 8ert und schleift am hinterbau- mÃ¼sste auch ma zentiert werden. ich wÃ¼rde da einfach ma gerne irgendwo hinbringen, ohne mir blÃ¶de kommentare anhÃ¶ren zu mÃ¼ssen ("Ã¤hh, versandbike...preise kaputt..blabla")
> danke!
> ...



zu mir  

@ all: ich wollte heute eine kleine Runde nach der Arbeit fahren, wobei ich nach kurzer Zeit massiven Druckverlust am Hinterrad erlitt.

Also Rad raus, Reifen runter, Schlauch raus - ich dachte an einen Dorn - 
... doch Irrtum, das Loch war ein Schlitz und innen!!!

Mir schwante schon was! Und richtig, typisch Mavic: Felgenplatzer. Die schlauchlosfelge ist ca. zu 1/4 am Bett aufgeplatzt. Da ich sie ja felgenbandlos fahren kann, war das der Pannenverursacher die scharfe Bruchkante.

Wer also im Besitz eine hochwertigen Mavic Felge ist mit der "Maxtal" Legierung undbedingt (vor allem vor MehrtagesausflÃ¼gen) checken, ob das Felgenbett i.O. ist.
Meine Felgen haben zwei Jahre gehalten und es sind beiweitem nicht die einzigenen Mavics, die ein solches Risiko darstellen. FÃ¼r 69,-â¬ pro StÃ¼ck meines Erachtens eine Frechheit.

Das soll uns aber die Stimmung nicht verderben!
In diesem Sinne, ein schÃ¶nes WE.

Infoguddn.


----------



## zerg10 (13. April 2007)

Ich fahr ' meinen Satz Mavic F219 schon seit über 4 Jahren u. auch an verschiedenen Bikes mit verschiedenen Einsatzgebieten u. die halten immer noch 1A. (Sind allerdings auch made by WhizzWheels u. werden regelmässig nachzentriert)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. April 2007)

@torte
HAben uns geeinigt

@sms & torte 
Steht doch alles da. 

In diesem Degerloch Dh Thread kann auch keiner lesen und Textaufgaben wurden hier wahrscheinlch nie behandelt.


----------



## driver79 (13. April 2007)

BIN AM SAMSTAG UM KURZ VOR 8:00 UHR BEIM MIKE UND DANN FAHREN WIR NACH TODTNAU 

werd dann am sonntag warscheinlich nach wildbad fahren. wer mit will, einfach kurz melden.


----------



## sms (13. April 2007)

driver79 schrieb:


> BIN AM SAMSTAG UM KURZ VOR 8:00 UHR BEIM MIKE UND DANN FAHREN WIR NACH TODTNAU
> 
> werd dann am sonntag warscheinlich nach wildbad fahren. wer mit will, einfach kurz melden.


HALLOOOO,
WER TEILT SICH MIT MIR DEN SPRIT?


----------



## driver79 (13. April 2007)

wenn sich nimand finden sollte, dann sei um kurz vor 8 auch beim mike, dann können wir zu dritt mit meinem auto fahren. wird dann zwar aufm hinteren sitz gemütlich, aber spritmäßig  wärs dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (13. April 2007)

Jo, wünsch euch viel Spaß in Todnau....

@ die Zurückgebliebenen:
Hat am WE jemand bock zu fahren?
vorzugsweise bei SMS da ist nicht soo voll?

de


----------



## sms (13. April 2007)

driver79 schrieb:


> wenn sich nimand finden sollte, dann sei um kurz vor 8 auch beim mike, dann können wir zu dritt mit meinem auto fahren. wird dann zwar aufm hinteren sitz gemütlich, aber spritmäßig  wärs dann


ich werde da sein


----------



## Backwoods (13. April 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> Jo, wünsch euch viel Spaß in Todnau....
> 
> @ die Zurückgebliebenen:
> Hat am WE jemand bock zu fahren?
> ...



Ich wollt auch gerade fragen wer so daheim bleibt und mit mir biken geht 
ich hab morgen nachmittag zeit aber kein auto. sonst muss ich meine bessere hälfte in alle früh durch die gegend chauffieren 

bei sms im wald wird also nix

wir könnten uns an der uni treffen oder gleich in sifi oder auf der bernhardtshöhe

uhrzeit muss ihc morgen nochmal checken

muss die swamp thing noch runterschmeissen und die "sommerreifen" drauf machen.


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (13. April 2007)

driver79 schrieb:


> werd dann am sonntag warscheinlich nach wildbad fahren. wer mit will, einfach kurz melden.



wildbad wär ich dabei, würd au fahrn...


----------



## de_reu (13. April 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> wir könnten uns an der uni treffen oder gleich in sifi oder auf der bernhardtshöhe
> 
> uhrzeit muss ihc morgen nochmal checken



Mir ist beides recht. Uni könnte aber etwas voll sein...

so 14:00?


----------



## Backwoods (13. April 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> Mir ist beides recht. Uni könnte aber etwas voll sein...
> 
> so 14:00?



könnte ich auf die reihe kriegen

ich mail/pn dir noch meine handy nr.


----------



## guddn (14. April 2007)

zerg10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr ' meinen Satz Mavic F219 schon seit über 4 Jahren u. auch an verschiedenen Bikes mit verschiedenen Einsatzgebieten u. die halten immer noch 1A. (Sind allerdings auch made by WhizzWheels u. werden regelmässig nachzentriert)


Die Felgen heißen jetzt x-321, sind aber bauglich zu den F219. Die VR-Felge habe ich ja grad in WB zerstört  
Die Maxtal Legierung, welche so anfällig ist, ist aber nur bei den "besseren" Felgen verwendet und scheint nicht nur leichter sondern auch spröder zu sein!

A prospos aufplatzen: heute wieder ein Klassiker bei uns im Geschäft - TrekkingRad, ein paar Jahre alt, wenig gelaufen mit mehrere Zentimeter eingerissenem Steuerrohr (oben UND unten)  

@ Backwoods: Ich wollte bloß mal den Händlerstandpunkt wg. deinem Garantiefall vertreten. Wenn du wüsstest was manchmal versucht wird zu reklamieren & leider auch oft schummeln, dann würde dir das Lachen vergehen! 
Und nicht jeder Händler möchte seinen Kunden bloß Geld aus der Tasche ziehen, sondern ist auf deren Wiederkommen angewiesen. 

Der guddn.


----------



## de_reu (14. April 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> A prospos aufplatzen: heute wieder ein Klassiker bei uns im Geschäft - TrekkingRad, ein paar Jahre alt, wenig gelaufen mit mehrere Zentimeter eingerissenem Steuerrohr (oben UND unten)
> 
> @ Backwoods: Ich wollte bloß mal den Händlerstandpunkt wg. deinem Garantiefall vertreten. Wenn du wüsstest was manchmal versucht wird zu reklamieren & leider auch oft schummeln, dann würde dir das Lachen vergehen!
> 
> Der guddn.



Jo, abder, wenn man viel und schnell Kopfsteinflaster fährt kricht man m.E. in 3 Jahren fast alles kaputt(ausser vielleicht nen Fully).
Ungefedert und Alu sowieso....

Aber wie is eigentluich mit fahren?

CU


----------



## driver79 (14. April 2007)

DaCaPtAiN schrieb:


> wildbad wär ich dabei, würd au fahrn...



ok, werd aber hier erst so zwischen 10 und 11 uhr losfahren. und dann muß ich auch noch nen bischen bastel nein ich hab heut nix kaputtgemacht 
meld mich telefonisch morgen bei dir.

todtnau war übrigends mal wieder geil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaCaPtAiN (14. April 2007)

driver79 schrieb:


> ok, werd aber hier erst so zwischen 10 und 11 uhr losfahren. und dann muß ich auch noch nen bischen bastel nein ich hab heut nix kaputtgemacht
> meld mich telefonisch morgen bei dir.
> 
> todtnau war übrigends mal wieder geil...



alles klar, bis morgen dann...


----------



## Backwoods (15. April 2007)

Wir waren gestern auf unserer runde über die üblichen trails seit ewigkeiten mal wieder an der burg D 

vorab: vergesst es!

an der burg stehen jetzt richtig touri mässige schilder und tafeln wie's da mal ausgesehen hat. im anlauf zum sprung auf die mauer gibts jetzt ne lange treppe. li und re daneben und vor der mauer gezielt bäume - da geht leider nix auch wenns wieder etwas aufgräumter ist.

der rest liegt immer noch total mit bäumen zu

was viel ärgerlcihe ist, der nette trail der von hinten zur burg geht ist jetzt auch hinüber. bis zum ersten graben hat der monster traktor ganze arbeit geleistet - die üblichen "spurrillen" und mehr bäume reingeschmissen als auf dem botnang trial. die gräben sind ebenfalls völlig zugelgegt. wir hatten schon mühe zu fuss durchzukommen.

eigenltich müsste man konsequenter weise den neuen hochsitz der da steht auch noch auf den trail schmeißen. mich das :kotz:  langsam an

dafür gibts auf dem no-name-trail jetz auch nen kleinen kicker ohne landung. leider muss man nach der landung erstmal volle kanne bremsen um wieder auf den trial zurückzukommen. nicht gerade sehr flowig. ein stück weiter unten kommt dann ncoh so ne art hip jump oder was immer das sein soll.


----------



## guddn (16. April 2007)

@ de: bin grad wieder am Km Schrubben, Ende des Monats Black Forest Cross...

Nächsten Monat habe ich hoffentlich mal wieder Zeit.

Kommst halt mal mit nach WB 

Guddn.


----------



## de_reu (16. April 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> @ de: ...
> 
> Nächsten Monat habe ich hoffentlich mal wieder Zeit.
> 
> ...



Hm, muss ich mich vorher auf dem Rad noch ein wenig locker machen.... 

bin dies jahr noch nicht soo richtig viel gefahren...

de

Aber Mi. wieder?  wer ist noch dabei?


----------



## sms (16. April 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> Aber Mi. wieder?  wer ist noch dabei?


  kann leider nicht


----------



## zerg10 (17. April 2007)

Ich wäre evtl. wieder mit dabei, allerdings wäre mir eine frühere Abfahrtszeit lieber. Beim letzten Mal bin ich nämlich im Dunkeln angekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. April 2007)

Morgen wird bei mir nix. Geh dafür heute ne kleine Runde drehen.


----------



## sms (17. April 2007)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Ich wäre evtl. wieder mit dabei, allerdings wäre mir eine frühere Abfahrtszeit lieber. Beim letzten Mal bin ich nämlich im Dunkeln angekommen...


Musst dir halt ne Lampe bauen,
dann wird es so schnell nicht dunkel


----------



## zerg10 (17. April 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Musst dir halt ne Lampe bauen,
> dann wird es so schnell nicht dunkel



Achwas Lampe, da hab' ich ja eine. Zur Zeit beim Steppi eingelagert  Und morgens komme ich mittlerweile auch recht gut ohne zurecht...


----------



## de_reu (17. April 2007)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Ich wäre evtl. wieder mit dabei, allerdings wäre mir eine frühere Abfahrtszeit lieber. Beim letzten Mal bin ich nämlich im Dunkeln angekommen...



Früher ist bei mir schlecht,...
Diese Woche Wird's übrigens schon später dunkel....


----------



## zerg10 (18. April 2007)

Melde mich für heute ab. 

@Steppi
Hab' noch einen dreiviertel Liter 10er und einen Rest (ca.200ml) 5er Gabelöl.


----------



## guddn (19. April 2007)

http://photos.tr0lled.com/gallery/v/wurst.jpg.html

http://photos.tr0lled.com/gallery/v/blipp_1607.jpg.html


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. April 2007)

Hi. wollte nur mal sagen dass es im Wald gerade echt geil ist. Also ich meine die Pflanzenwelt. MAcht echt Spaß gerade durch den Wald zu heizen.

@WOchenende
Da ich meine 888 am WE nicht habe, hab ich ggf. Lust nach Wildbad  zu eiern um ein wenig Biker x zu zu fahren. Sollt jemand diesen Plan teilen, wäre das nicht schlecht. Sollte derjenige ein Kombi haben  Wenn nicht, kann auch ich fahren. Müssen dann halt ein wenig an den Bikes schrauben eh sie ins Auto passen.


----------



## driver79 (19. April 2007)

bin dabei!!! werd aber warscheinlich auch mal dh fahren. ach ja, muß ich noch sagen dass ich nen kombi hab 

was is mit der 888???


----------



## sms (19. April 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> ..
> Da ich meine 888 am WE nicht habe,...


Ölwechsel??


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. April 2007)

driver79 schrieb:


> bin dabei!!! werd aber warscheinlich auch mal dh fahren. ach ja, muß ich noch sagen dass ich nen kombi hab
> 
> was is mit der 888???



 DAnn halten wir das fest.

Bei der 888 geht der rechte Knopf für die Federvorspannung nicht mehr.
Bevor ich es in einem halben JAhr ggf. mal brauche und es dann nicht geht, schick ich die lieber mal auf GArantie ein. Besser gesagt, sie ist schon auf dem Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaCaPtAiN (20. April 2007)

@we: wann wollt ihr in wildbad sein? werd am sonntag warscheinlich auch da sein.


----------



## boerni (20. April 2007)

ciao jungens,
da ich nicht mehr so richtig downhillen kann, hab ich mir mal was anderes überlegt, wer interresse hat, kann ja mal hier drauf klicken
http://gobig-bjorn.blogspot.com/

aber ich werd natürlich trotzdem mit nach morzine kommen.
gruss und schöne grüsse
björn


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. April 2007)

boerni schrieb:


> ciao jungens,
> da ich nicht mehr so richtig downhillen kann, hab ich mir mal was anderes überlegt, wer interresse hat, kann ja mal hier drauf klicken
> http://gobig-bjorn.blogspot.com/
> 
> ...



Dann wünsch ich mal recht viel Erfolg das auch alles so gut klappt wie erhofft.

*Sagtest Du nicht einmal, dass man das mit der Schulter mit einer op beheben könnte? **

@Captain 

Wir sind Samstag in WB. Ca.. ab 11


----------



## Floater (21. April 2007)

boerni schrieb:


> ciao jungens,
> da ich nicht mehr so richtig downhillen kann, hab ich mir mal was anderes überlegt, wer interresse hat, kann ja mal hier drauf klicken
> http://gobig-bjorn.blogspot.com/
> 
> ...




Na dann wünsch ich dir mal das beste! lanzarote als erster IM ist auf jeden fall mutig!
da es mir dieses jahr vielleicht nicht mehr auf die langstrecke reicht wäre das aber auch reizvoll.....

OFFTOPIC:
war heute beim bus schlachter meines vertrauens. der hat noch eine T3 leiche rumstehen, aus der er einen kompletten campingausbau mit gasanlage und standheizung abzugeben hätte!. wenn wer jemanden kennt, der da bedarf hat kann er sich gerne melden!


----------



## de_reu (21. April 2007)

Hat morgen (So.) jemand bock auf ne Tour oder so?

De


----------



## guddn (21. April 2007)

Bin leider net in der Gegend, schade...

Gruß guddn.


----------



## Backwoods (22. April 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> Hat morgen (So.) jemand bock auf ne Tour oder so?
> 
> De



Bei mir geht leider nix 

der sommer bereits im frühjahr mach meinen astma zu schaffen wie schon lang nciht mehr mir langt schon der hin und rückweg ins geschäft momentan. an sport ist momentan nicht zu denken 

wenn ich mich jetzt schone geht vielleicht nächstes wochenende wieder was (wenn ich nicht auf skitour gehe  )

btw.: wie sieht's eigentlcih ich rommelshausen aus. lohnt das noch oder ist die bahn im sack?


----------



## sms (22. April 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Bei mir geht leider nix
> 
> der sommer bereits im frühjahr mach meinen astma zu schaffen wie schon lang nciht mehr ..


Boar, geht mir ähnlich, irgendwie bin ich total fertig


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (22. April 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> btw.: wie sieht's eigentlcih ich rommelshausen aus. lohnt das noch oder ist die bahn im sack?



Hi, RH geht echt gut, war heute mal wieder mit meinem Kurzen da, an der Strecke hat sich übern Winter nix getan. 

Grüsse ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hansbär (22. April 2007)

So, das WE wäre dann überstanden!
Hat schon jemand pläne für nächstes we? Bischoffsmais und Oberammergau haben Eröffnung. Hätte schon mal lust auf BM, wär noch jemand dabei?

@Ra.Brezeln
Was machen denn die restlichen Bilder....?


----------



## de_reu (22. April 2007)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Hi, RH geht echt gut,... an der Strecke hat sich übern Winter nix getan.
> 
> Grüsse ra.



Wer hätte denn  Während der Woche mal Bock?

De


----------



## Boombe (23. April 2007)

nach rommelshausen? gibts davon eigentlich irgendwo bilder?
ich wollte gestern eigentlich noch ma durchfunken, aber ich lag fast bis halb 5 im bett rum und hab noch gar nich funktioniert. 
ich muss halt mittwochs immer arbeiten bis 6. vllt dann am WE wieder.


----------



## zerg10 (23. April 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> Wer hätte denn  Während der Woche mal Bock?
> 
> De



Mittwoch Rommelshausen oder durch die Wälder ? Bin für beides zu haben, wobei ich für RH gerade lieber das schwere Gerät (zwecks Training) nehmen würde.


----------



## de_reu (23. April 2007)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Mittwoch Rommelshausen oder durch die Wälder ? Bin für beides zu haben, wobei ich für RH gerade lieber das schwere Gerät (zwecks Training) nehmen würde.



Bei mir sieht das im Moment so aus als würde es Mi. später...
Das würde für Rommelshausen sprechen; würde dann zwischen 6 und 7 nachkommen...
Wie lange ist den eigentlich hell ?
CU De


----------



## sms (23. April 2007)

Boxguide leicht gemacht:

So, 
folgender Gedankengang: 
Was wiegt der obere Teil der Boxguide Kettenführung?  Antwort: Viel
Was muss der obere Teil der Boxguide aushalten? Antwort: Fast nix
Was ist leicht, chic anzusehen, wiegt wenig, ist voll in und jeder wills haben? Antwort: Carbon
Was kostet so eine Platte aus Carbon (ca 4mm dick)? Antwort: Viel
Was ist fast genauso leicht wie Carbon, aber viel billiger? Antwort: Plastik 
 

So.
Ich also in den hiesigen Baumarkt und erstmal gucken.

Aahh, da Plastik:




Beschreibung liest sich schonmal nicht schlecht:



5,49 Euro -> kauf ich

Zuhause angekommen und gleich in den Bastelkeller.

Gedremelt und ein Kreisrundes Loch gesägt.




Loch und Löcher.




Fertig ist die Boxguide leicht gemacht.




Mal sehen, wie lange das hält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (23. April 2007)

Boombe schrieb:


> nach rommelshausen? gibts davon eigentlich irgendwo bilder?
> ich wollte gestern eigentlich noch ma durchfunken, aber ich lag fast bis halb 5 im bett rum und hab noch gar nich funktioniert.
> ich muss halt mittwochs immer arbeiten bis 6. vllt dann am WE wieder.



Da:
http://www.soulbiker.com/de/guide/show/section/rommelshausen-dirt-und-bmx-park-rommelshausen/


Cu de


----------



## de_reu (23. April 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Boxguide leicht gemacht:
> 
> So,
> folgender Gedankengang:
> ...



Coole Idee, wieviel Prozent ist dein Bike jetzt leichter?


----------



## Backwoods (23. April 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> Coole Idee, wieviel Prozent ist dein Bike jetzt leichter?



Depremier doch den SMS nicht mit so fragen 

Das zählt halt nur der absolutwert und am besten in mg angegeben - oder prozentual bezogen auf des alte teil der boxguide. das gibt auch was her.


----------



## sms (23. April 2007)

@brumbrum

Descente  BARR  -  22 Avril 2007 -				
 Classement Master 2				

(sous réserve d'homologation)				
Place	Nom	Prénom	Placement	Temps
Platz	Name	Vorname	Platzierungslauf	Endzeit
1	CLAEYS	John	03:22,30	03:22,02
2	REMMY	Vincent	03:34,52	03:24,78
3	DASILVA	Philippe	03:44,81	03:39,43
4	HUSCHINA	Harry	03:51,95	03:47,36
5	WUSSLER	Christian	03:56,98	03:56,47
6	MOLVINGER	Pascal	04:23,41	04:16,11
7	HARMENING	Stieven	AB	Absent
8	RENARD	Laurent	AB	Absent
9	VISBECQ	Marc	05:19,07	Absent


Absent = abwesend; gedankenverloren; geistesabwesend
Was hast du dir dabei gedacht?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. April 2007)

@SMS
Viel Glück.
Sollte eigentlich funktionieren.

@Brumbrum 

Alles klar bei Dir?


----------



## Scotty87 (24. April 2007)

so. öhm.. hallo, melde ich mich auch mal wieder^^ Bin morgen mit meinem Abi fertig und falls meine Knie (eins knackt, das andere schmerzt ) wieder werden steht öfteren ausfahrten au nix mehr im wege... also ich war der mit dem flying circus 

> Rommelshausen sieht ja nett aus, Starthügel mit 1,5m drop  -muss ich auch mal hin!
> nächste woche müsste ich mein safety jacket haben... also wenns dann mal wieder nach Todtnau geht >>ich will mit 

@Ra.Brezeln: wie siehts atm denn in Böblingen aufm rkv Gelände aus, hat sich was getan? Sind die Trainingszeiten noch dieselben, also Dienstag nachmittag/abend?

mfG Matze


----------



## guddn (24. April 2007)

So, neue Laufräders habe ich mir gestern abend gebastelt, nachdem ich mir sooo lange schon nix mehr gegönnt habe!!!  





Die Felgen erschienen mir einen guten Kompromiss darzustellen, vor allem die Qualität der Felgen war schon beim Speichen festzustellen... Speichen rein, festgezogen, ausgemittelt, perfekt  
Meine SingleTracks waren im dir. Vergleich wie Ausschuß: Höhenschlag, Seitenschlag, Murks... 
Die Hope Naben teste ich mal, der Ratsche Freilauf macht genug Lärm um ohne Klingel durchs Leben zu kommen und die 4-fach Lagerung läuft anscheinend gut gedichtet, schwer. Gucken mir mal...

@ de: hell isses bis viertel-halb neun...

@ sms: was zählt ist das Projekt  

Vielleicht schaffe ich es nach RH morgen, aber est nach dem Schaffen, also 19:00 ab HBF Stuttgart... hätte auch mal wieder Lust.

Gruß guddn.


----------



## zerg10 (25. April 2007)

Apropos basteln, muss wohl die nächsten Tage das Santa aus dem Keller holen, abstauben und einfahren. Mir ist nämlich heute morgen die Bremsleitung kaputt gegangen. Blödes Gefühl, plötzlich ins Leere zu pumpen...


----------



## guddn (25. April 2007)

RH wird wohl nix, schade!

Viel Spaß und schönes langes WE @ all.

Gruß guddn.


----------



## brumbrum (25. April 2007)

sms schrieb:


> @brumbrum
> 
> Descente  BARR  -  22 Avril 2007 -
> Classement Master 2
> ...



Nu ja, Nackenzerrung, Rippenprellung und ein bissle Fleich und Haut liegt auch in Frankreich, bald nachzulesen unter www.bikeyastyle.com und dann unter Gallery


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (25. April 2007)

Scotty87 schrieb:


> @Ra.Brezeln: wie siehts atm denn in Böblingen aufm rkv Gelände aus, hat sich was getan? Sind die Trainingszeiten noch dieselben, also Dienstag nachmittag/abend?
> 
> mfG Matze



Hi Matze, 

RKV BB sieht eigentlich gut aus, Dienstag ist ab ca. 17.00 h offen und der David wollte am Donnerstag noch ein Training anbiete, das muß ich aber noch mal überprüfen ob er das auch macht. 

Grüsse ra.


----------



## sms (25. April 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Nu ja, Nackenzerrung, Rippenprellung und ein bissle Fleich und Haut liegt auch in Frankreich, bald nachzulesen unter www.bikeyastyle.com und dann unter Gallery


Autsch,
gute Besserung!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. April 2007)

@Brumbrum

Auch von mir gute Besserung.


----------



## Koeni (26. April 2007)

Gruezi,

falls es jemanden interessiert. Am Samstag is in Aichwald Dirtjump-Contest. Die Line schaut aber ziemlich fett aus, also nix für Pussies (also, bleib daheim, Dirk   )

http://www.out-of-area.de/andx/pics/news/aichwaldtrails_uebersicht.jpg

http://www.out-of-area.de/andx/pics/news/Aichwald_flyer.jpg
und am Wochenende bin ich vielleicht mal wieder in Wildbad unterwegs. Ich lieg dann irgendwo auf'm Boden oder steh total leergepumpt am Streckenrand


----------



## Scotty87 (26. April 2007)

@Ra... ja cool, Donnerstag wäre auch genial, dann könnte ich auch mal kommen  Dienstags is ja immer schlecht, aber jetz nachm Abi (juhhuuuuuuu vorbei!!!!) is das vllt auch mal möglich. Werde in nächster zeit mal vorbeischauen! 

Matze


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (26. April 2007)

Scotty87 schrieb:


> @Ra... ja cool, Donnerstag wäre auch genial, dann könnte ich auch mal kommen  Dienstags is ja immer schlecht, aber jetz nachm Abi (juhhuuuuuuu vorbei!!!!) is das vllt auch mal möglich. Werde in nächster zeit mal vorbeischauen!
> 
> Matze



Ich habe gerade mit dem David gesprochen. Am Donnerstag ist ab nächster Woche der RKV ab 17.30 bis mindestens 19.00 h geöffnet. Also, für alle die Lust haben ihren "Air-Style" zu verbessern, Röhrer Weg in Böblingen, hinter der Pizzaria Di Gianni. Ein paar Bilder gibt es n meiner Gallerie.

Grüsse und Kette rechts. 
ra.


----------



## driver79 (27. April 2007)

@ brumbrum

auch von mir gute besserung!!!


@ koni

werd am wochenende doch nicht nach wildbad fahren. hatte die woche ziehmlich mit meiner allergie zu kämpfen und da isses net so gut, wenn ich mit astma den berg runterfahre. sollte wider erwarten besserung eintreten, werd ich mich hier melden


----------



## Backwoods (27. April 2007)

driver79 schrieb:


> @ brumbrum
> 
> werd am wochenende doch nicht nach wildbad fahren. hatte die woche ziehmlich mit meiner allergie zu kämpfen und da isses net so gut, wenn ich mit astma den berg runterfahre. sollte wider erwarten besserung eintreten, werd ich mich hier melden



Na dann bin ich wenigstens nciht der einzige 
mehr als ins geschäft und wieder heim bin ich die letzten 2 wochen auch nicht mit dem bike unterwegs gewesen 

ich werd heute den rucksack einpacken und übers verlängerte wochenende in den ewigen schnee flüchten, um mich von pollen und blütenstaub zu erholen


----------



## sms (27. April 2007)

sms schrieb:


> So,
> habe einen Trail von meinem Wald bis nach ganz unten gefunden...
> Ich nenne Ihn "Ab durch die Hecke".
> Da braucht man aber einen schmalen Lenker um dort überhaupt fahren zu können


Der de_reu weis jetzt was ich damit meinte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. April 2007)

Wünsch Euch nen schönes WE. Bin dann mal wech


----------



## sms (27. April 2007)

Werde Sonntag mal nach Albstadt fahren... kommt wer mit?


----------



## brumbrum (28. April 2007)

Jemand bei den Eichhörnchen am Sonntag, Montag oder Dienstag ??


----------



## brumbrum (28. April 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Werde Sonntag mal nach Albstadt fahren... kommt wer mit?



Von wann bis wann gehst Du ??


----------



## de_reu (28. April 2007)

Wer hätte denn morgen am späteren vormittag (so ab 11-12) irgendwo um S Bock nen bischen Biken zu gehen?

de


----------



## Koeni (29. April 2007)

hey Jungs,
Aichwald lohnt sich echt. Ne richtig geile 4x-Strecke und dicke Dirts. Mir zwar zu heftig, aber trotzdem schick. Und die Leute dort sind auch echt sehr entspannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brumbrum (29. April 2007)

Albstadt ist eine Reise wert , gell sms.


----------



## sms (29. April 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Albstadt ist eine Reise wert , gell sms.


Ich habe nie was anderes behauptet!  
Ich komm wieder keine Frage.


----------



## de_reu (30. April 2007)

Moin,

Morgen nachmittag jemand langeweile?
de


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. April 2007)

Hi,
bin auch wieder im Ländle. Geht morgen biketechnisch was?
Eichhörnchen oder sowas? Bitte melden 
Auf Tour hab ich aber keinen Bock.


Ach ja, der Gurten macht echt Spaß  Für eine ehem. illegale Strecke kaum zu glauben was da steht.


----------



## sms (30. April 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> ..
> Eichhörnchen..


wäre dabei.
sag eine urzeit.

aber vorsicht, 1. Mai,,.... da is dort kein Parkplatz mehr


----------



## driver79 (30. April 2007)

hab was neues zum spielen bekommen  

30_04_2007_3_klein.jpg



morgen bin ich in wildbad. wer mit möchte, bitte telefonisch melden.


----------



## Marina (30. April 2007)

boah, puuuurer neid 
dann bis morgen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. April 2007)

driver79 schrieb:


> hab was neues zum spielen bekommen
> 
> 30_04_2007_3_klein.jpg
> 
> ...



Sehr schick 
HAb hier was liegen, was da reinpassen würde


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. April 2007)

Bin morgen mit SMS bei den Eichhörnchen.

@nächstes WE
HAb eben mit dem DD tel. und wir haben schonmal Todtnau für nächste Woche auf den Plan gerufen 

Also, dann schaut schonmal in den Planer.


----------



## driver79 (30. April 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> boah, puuuurer neid
> dann bis morgen



danke, yo bis morgen, dann allerdings mit schwerem gerät 




Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Sehr schick
> HAb hier was liegen, was da reinpassen würde


 danke, und bei whizz-wheels liegt auch noch was, was da gut reinpassen würd  

biste am mittwoch abend so ca. 20 bis 21 uhr zuhause, dann würd ich kurz vorbeischaun...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. April 2007)

driver79 schrieb:


> bei whizz-wheels liegt auch noch was, was da gut reinpassen würd
> 
> 
> biste am mittwoch abends so ca. 20 bis 21 uhr zuhause, dann würd ich kurz vorbeischaun...



Bis dahin sollte ich wieder zurück sein  
Bau schnell auf, damit wir mal ne Runde durch den Wald drehen können.

Biste ab morgen eigentlich mein NAchbar???


----------



## driver79 (30. April 2007)

wenn ich alles zusammen hab, wirds gleich aufgebaut, versprochen 

bin erst ab mittwoch dein quasi nachbar, deshalb würd ich dann aufm heimweg ins old flat bei dir vorbeischaun.

@ we

kann net mit, da ich vor hab nen paar möbel, kartons, etc. zu schleppen.


----------



## sms (1. Mai 2007)

Ich plane Donnerstag früher Feierabend zu machen...
jemand bock auf meinen Wald?


----------



## zerg10 (2. Mai 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Ich plane Donnerstag früher Feierabend zu machen...
> jemand bock auf meinen Wald?



Wann ist bei Dir früher ? Prinzipiell wäre ich dabei...


----------



## de_reu (2. Mai 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Ich plane Donnerstag früher Feierabend zu machen...
> jemand bock auf meinen Wald?



Ich schmeiss das Rad hinten rein. Ruf aber noch mal durch, wenn's klappen sollte. denke aber eher nicht.

De


----------



## sms (2. Mai 2007)

driver79 schrieb:


> @ we
> 
> kann net mit,..


Ich kann leider auch nicht...


----------



## sms (2. Mai 2007)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Wann ist bei Dir früher ? Prinzipiell wäre ich dabei...


Heisst richtig früh...
kann ich dich mobil erreichen?


----------



## boerni (2. Mai 2007)

hi,
ich muss euch unbedingt was erzählen. ihr wisst ja sicherlich, dass es dieses jahr einen world cup in meiner derzeitigen heimat geben wird. und zwar den world cup von champéry. bei diesem world cup werd ich nun, als local, beim g- cross honda team von donnerstag bis sonntag arbeiten. mein titel ist local support crew. was ich genau zu tun hab weiss ich noch nicht, ist mir aber auch ziemlich egal. 
als bezahlung bekomm ich ein g-cross honda team alpinestar outfit, ich würd es aber auch umsonst machen 
euch noch ne schöne woche.

@mike
du hast den rahmen vergessen

@brumbrum
tut mir echt leid mit 3essen.
sarah überlegt auch auszusteigen, hat auch kein bock auf so einen haufen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Mai 2007)

boerni schrieb:


> @mike
> du hast den rahmen vergessen



Auch schon gemerkt. Naja, bei dem Stress kein Wunder 

Und viel Spaß nochmal bei dem WC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (2. Mai 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Ich kann leider auch nicht...


and that's why








(ich will eigentlich garnicht so genau wissen, wie lange das da schon so aussieht   )


----------



## Backwoods (2. Mai 2007)

sms schrieb:


> and that's why
> (ich will eigentlich garnicht so genau wissen, wie lange das da schon so aussieht   )



und was ist/war das jetzt für eine felge - single track??

die hat an der stelle aber auch einen leichten knick wenn ich das auf dem bild richtig sehe?


----------



## sms (2. Mai 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> und was ist/war das jetzt für eine felge - single track??
> ...


das war die Sun/S-TYPE aus dem Stinky
also knapp 2,5 Jahr Dauereinsatz... naja, da kann man eigentlich nichts wirklich schlechtes sagen.


----------



## brumbrum (3. Mai 2007)

sms schrieb:


> das war die Sun/S-TYPE aus dem Stinky
> also knapp 2,5 Jahr Dauereinsatz... naja, da kann man eigentlich nichts wirklich schlechtes sagen.



hehe, könnte Dir nen Laufrad anbieten


----------



## Koeni (3. Mai 2007)

servas,

wer geht denn jetzt alles nach Todtnau am Sonntag ? War es überhaupt Sonntag ? Ich hätte vielleicht auch Interesse


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Mai 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> servas,
> 
> wer geht denn jetzt alles nach Todtnau am Sonntag ? War es überhaupt Sonntag ? Ich hätte vielleicht auch Interesse



Hi,
bisher Dirk und ich. Samstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (4. Mai 2007)

Hmm, dann hat es sich schon wieder erledigt  . Naja, wird schon mal noch klappen...


----------



## zerg10 (4. Mai 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> Hmm, dann hat es sich schon wieder erledigt  . Naja, wird schon mal noch klappen...



Für BMais rechne ich aber mit dir !


----------



## brumbrum (4. Mai 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hi,
> bisher Dirk und ich. Samstag!


Es soll dort das ganze we regnen, wie wäre Winterberg, dort soll die Sonne scheinen ??


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Mai 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Es soll dort das ganze we regnen, wie wäre Winterberg, dort soll die Sonne scheinen ??



Winterberg ist mir für einen TAg zu weit und ein verlängertes WE hab ich ja diesen Monat schon. Irgendwann ist die Kohle wech


----------



## de_reu (4. Mai 2007)

Wer Ist den hier noch am WE unterwegs? bevor es denn ab Mo. regnet...

CU De


----------



## Backwoods (4. Mai 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> Wer Ist den hier noch am WE unterwegs? bevor es denn ab Mo. regnet...
> 
> CU De



Vielleicht am Sonntach.
von meinem astma hab ich mich letztes WE in der schweiz ganz gut erholt. aber so ne große runde wie das letzte mal ist für den anfang nicht drin.

ich meld mich morgen nochmal

hat vielleicht jemand lust auf rommelshausen?
kann man ja mit dem ein oder anderen trail im schurwald kombinieren


----------



## de_reu (5. Mai 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> ....
> hat vielleicht jemand lust auf rommelshausen?
> kann man ja mit dem ein oder anderen trail im schurwald kombinieren



wäre auch ne option...
de


----------



## guddn (5. Mai 2007)

Gerne, 

wann solls wo losgehen?

guddn.


----------



## de_reu (5. Mai 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> Gerne,
> 
> wann solls wo losgehen?
> 
> guddn.



so gegen mittach?


----------



## Koeni (6. Mai 2007)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Für BMais rechne ich aber mit dir !



wann war das nochmal genau? Ich könnte halt erst Freitag abends, weil ich bis 4 Uni hab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Mai 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> wann war das nochmal genau? Ich könnte halt erst Freitag abends, weil ich bis 4 Uni hab...



Wir fahren Donnerstag bis Sonntag. Ich denke mal Sonntag nach dem Frühstück zurück. So haben wir es zumindest schonmal gemacht. Sonntag wird sicher dann auch voller.


----------



## guddn (6. Mai 2007)

@ de & sms:

Heut mittag sms Wäldchen?

Gruß guddn.

->14:00 bin ich mit dem de_reu an der Haltestelle Heumaden...<-


----------



## Floater (6. Mai 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Wir fahren Donnerstag bis Sonntag. Ich denke mal Sonntag nach dem Frühstück zurück. So haben wir es zumindest schonmal gemacht. Sonntag wird sicher dann auch voller.



Ihr seids ja eigentlich im falschen thread!
ich könnte auch erst freitag mittach anrücken, würde dafür aber auch den ganzen sonntag bleiben. 
für pfingsten hätte ich auch eine idee, die ich dann mal im "ausflug" zur sprache bringe!


----------



## Backwoods (6. Mai 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> @ de & sms:
> 
> Heut mittag sms Wäldchen?
> 
> ...



Schei$$e, 1400 schaff ich jetz wohl kaum noch 

wollt ihr nicht lieber ne stunde später?


----------



## Koeni (6. Mai 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Wir fahren Donnerstag bis Sonntag. Ich denke mal Sonntag nach dem Frühstück zurück. So haben wir es zumindest schonmal gemacht. Sonntag wird sicher dann auch voller.



Alles klar, dann muss ich mich dafür auch wieder abmelden. Hab Donnerstag und Freitag Pflichtkurse, die ich nicht weglassen kann...


----------



## dangerousD (6. Mai 2007)

@koni
Dann kannst du ja trotzdem Freitag abend anreisen... Matti, Seb und Chris aus Jena wollen auch kommen. Zumindest Matti will Samstag und Sonntag da sein, das kannst Du Dir nicht entgehen lassen! Ich bleibe auch bis Sonntag nachmittag... sofern ich mich nicht vorher wieder abschieße. 

Hat gestern in Todtnau ganz gut geklappt. Nachdem ich endlich den Flow gefunden hatte, wurde dieser von einer fiesen Wurzel nach dem Anlieger aus dem Hasstunnel wieder gestoppt. Resultat: rechter Oberschenkel doppelt so dick wie der linke, Rücken gezerrt und ein nicht ganz kleines Stück Haut an der Hüfte fehlt  Zum Glück ist das Bike ganz geblieben!  Zumindest kann ich heute wieder einigermaßen humpeln, und der Oberschenkel nimmt wieder normale Formen an. Gestern ging gar nichts mehr...


----------



## Floater (6. Mai 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @koni
> Dann kannst du ja trotzdem Freitag abend anreisen... Matti, Seb und Chris aus Jena wollen auch kommen. Zumindest Matti will Samstag und Sonntag da sein, das kannst Du Dir nicht entgehen lassen! Ich bleibe auch bis Sonntag nachmittag... sofern ich mich nicht vorher wieder abschieße.
> 
> Hat gestern in Todtnau ganz gut geklappt. Nachdem ich endlich den Flow gefunden hatte, wurde dieser von einer fiesen Wurzel nach dem Anlieger aus dem Hasstunnel wieder gestoppt. Resultat: rechter Oberschenkel doppelt so dick wie der linke, Rücken gezerrt und ein nicht ganz kleines Stück Haut an der Hüfte fehlt  Zum Glück ist das Bike ganz geblieben!  Zumindest kann ich heute wieder einigermaßen humpeln, und der Oberschenkel nimmt wieder normale Formen an. Gestern ging gar nichts mehr...



und gerade kam ich beim "ausflug" vorschlag auf den dirk, der sich so gerne kaputt macht zu sprechen  ts ts ts!


----------



## dangerousD (6. Mai 2007)

@floater
Von "gerne kaputt machen" kann gar keine Rede sein   Immerhin bin ich nicht wieder auf's Knie gefallen. Dafür, daß ich vergleichsweise viel fahre, stürze ich eigentlich wenig. Meistens


----------



## guddn (6. Mai 2007)

Gloreiche 15km sms Wald haben mir den Rest gegeben...

Gruß guddn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (6. Mai 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> Gloreiche 15km sms Wald haben mir den Rest gegeben...
> 
> Gruß guddn.



Du musst die dinger halt vorher aufpumpen 

Wir sind etwas mehr als 1 Std hinter euch her und haben fast 25 km ohne platten geschaft.


----------



## Floater (7. Mai 2007)

...und bevor ich ins bett falle noch kurz info zur eröffnung eines etwas anderen radladens:
http://www.la-bicicletteria.com/


----------



## sms (7. Mai 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> ...haben fast 25 km ohne platten geschaft.


boar, sind wir echt fast 25km durch meinen Wald gegurkt? Krass
(Man beachte, ich habe keine Ahnung, weil der Tacho an meinem Scott dauernd aussetzter hat)


----------



## ricktick (7. Mai 2007)

Geht jemand unter der Woche zu den Eichhörnchen?
Meine neues Spielzeug braucht Bewegung.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Mai 2007)

ricktick schrieb:


> Geht jemand unter der Woche zu den Eichhörnchen?
> Meine neues Spielzeug braucht Bewegung.



Welches Spielzeug 

----

Oh, Du hast eben die Sig geändert. Alles klar!
BILD!!!


----------



## ricktick (7. Mai 2007)

Das isses.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (7. Mai 2007)

sehr schön!!!!! 

meins dauert noch nen bischen....  leider


----------



## brumbrum (7. Mai 2007)

Sau gâ¬il, viel Spass damit. Ich kann nicht, habe zur Zeit nix zum fahren.


----------



## Koeni (7. Mai 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @koni
> Dann kannst du ja trotzdem Freitag abend anreisen... Matti, Seb und Chris aus Jena wollen auch kommen. Zumindest Matti will Samstag und Sonntag da sein, das kannst Du Dir nicht entgehen lassen! Ich bleibe auch bis Sonntag nachmittag... sofern ich mich nicht vorher wieder abschieße.



Ich weiß nicht, ob sich das lohnt. Ich müsste ja dann auch alleine fahren und das kann ich mir nicht leisten. Dieses Jahr läuft's einfach schei$e bezüglich radeln gehn, ich hoffe das wird wieder besser...

@ricktick

Drecksauuuuu!!    Und noch dazu in so fotounfreundlichen Farben.
Haste nicht gesagt, dass Solid is eigentlich perfekt und es braucht garkein V10?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Mai 2007)

@ricktick
 Sehr geil. Bin mal gespannt ob sich Deine Befürchtungen in Luft auflösen oder ob Du bald wieder Solid fahren wirst. 

Das Bike wird sich bei den Eichhörnchen aber langweilen


----------



## ricktick (7. Mai 2007)

Ja, tut es. Habs schon ausprobiert


----------



## sms (7. Mai 2007)

Ganz heisse Kiste  



ricktick schrieb:


> Ja, tut es. Habs schon ausprobiert


Dann müssen wir dort halt anbauen... 


EDIT
Zitat aus dem pornicous Thread


JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> der Vorgarten ist auch sehr schön


@ricktick hast deine Prioritäten richtig gesetzt..


----------



## sms (7. Mai 2007)

driver79 schrieb:


> ...
> meins dauert noch nen bischen....  leider


hmmmm?


----------



## de_reu (7. Mai 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Du musst die dinger halt vorher aufpumpen
> 
> Wir sind etwas mehr als 1 Std hinter euch her und haben fast 25 km ohne platten geschaft.



So weit... dann habt ihr jetzt wohl noch nen Paar neue Trails erschlossen, was? 

@ SMS & Guddn:

ich glaube meine Mäntel sind gar nicht soo schlecht..... ;-)

de

BTW:  Mi.?


----------



## ricktick (7. Mai 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Ganz heisse Kiste
> 
> 
> Dann müssen wir dort halt anbauen...
> ...



Der Vorgarten ist quasi noch "Rohbau", dort entsteht in Kürze ein Stellplatz, sowie ein Fahrradständer


----------



## Kailinger (7. Mai 2007)

@Basti: Aaalter, fett! 
Viel Spaß damit und immer vorsichtig fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (8. Mai 2007)

In Natura wars noch viel schöner anzuschaun 
und ich glaub kaum, dass es noch zweifel gibt... sahst sehr zufrieden aus


----------



## zerg10 (8. Mai 2007)

ricktick schrieb:


> Das isses.



Höllenmaschine . Ist das ein 06er oder ein 07er Rahmen ?


----------



## hansbär (9. Mai 2007)

Neeeeid.....würd ich au gern haben....


----------



## ricktick (10. Mai 2007)

@ zerg: ist ein 07er


----------



## zerg10 (10. Mai 2007)

ricktick schrieb:


> @ zerg: ist ein 07er



Dann muss ich mir das mal demnächst aus der Nähe betrachten  Nach dem Gewicht hat noch keiner gefragt, ich tippe mal so auf 18,5kg.


----------



## sms (10. Mai 2007)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Dann muss ich mir das mal demnächst aus der Nähe betrachten  Nach dem Gewicht hat noch keiner gefragt, ich tippe mal so auf 18,5kg.


Ich tippe auf Grund der schweren Reifen auf 18,1 kg


----------



## ricktick (10. Mai 2007)

unter 18


----------



## Backwoods (10. Mai 2007)

ricktick schrieb:


> unter 18



Wieso ist eigentlich mein gutes altes Big Hit so "sau schwer" 
ich krieg das nicht unterr 18  

die feder im dämpfer wiegt ja schon fast ein halbes kilo.


----------



## Helfari (10. Mai 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Wieso ist eigentlich mein gutes altes Big Hit so "sau schwer"
> ich krieg das nicht unterr 18
> 
> die feder im dämpfer wiegt ja schon fast ein halbes kilo.


Sind die Bilder in deinem Fotoalbum noch aktuell? Wenn du die Doubletracks noch fährst, dann wäre das mal ne Möglichkeit, dann der Sattel usw.

Das V10 ist ein Traum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (10. Mai 2007)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Dann muss ich mir das mal demnächst aus der Nähe betrachten  ...


Hab ich schon....

Komme gerade vom DH fahren mit Ricktick in Heubach...
Eigentlich eine feine Sache dort....
für die, die es kennen: es gibt dort jetzt 2 Strecken,
einmal die alte, mit den Anliegerkurven auf der Wiese.
Und die Neue von ganz oben auf der anderen Seite der Strasse runter.

ABER was das Nächste Mal unbedingt erforderlich ist: EIN SHUTTLE    

@basti
Meine Waden platzen gleich


----------



## Backwoods (10. Mai 2007)

Helfari schrieb:


> Sind die Bilder in deinem Fotoalbum noch aktuell? Wenn du die Doubletracks noch fährst, dann wäre das mal ne Möglichkeit, dann der Sattel usw.
> 
> Das V10 ist ein Traum



hab mein album schon ewig nicht mehtr gepflegt.
hab alles doppelt. die double track und den fetten sattel fahr ich nur wenn's einen lift gibt. ansonsten single track und auch leichtere gummis.


----------



## Helfari (10. Mai 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> hab mein album schon ewig nicht mehtr gepflegt.
> hab alles doppelt. die double track und den fetten sattel fahr ich nur wenn's einen lift gibt. ansonsten single track und auch leichtere gummis.


In der leichteren Version sollten 18,Xkg dann aber problemlos drin sein, oder?


----------



## Backwoods (10. Mai 2007)

Helfari schrieb:


> In der leichteren Version sollten 18,Xkg dann aber problemlos drin sein, oder?



Jo!
aber halt nicht unter 18.

Big Hit light 18,5
Big Hit heavy duty 20,2


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Mai 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Jo!
> aber halt nicht unter 18.
> 
> Big Hit light 18,5
> Big Hit heavy duty 20,2



Nu lass mal gut sein. Du betreibst ja nun auch kein Tuning!
Um das letzte heraus zu holen brauchste halt auch leichte Teile wie Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Lenker und Sattel.
Tausch alles aus und dann haste das halbe Kilo.
Die GAbel bringt sicher auch einiges auf die Waage.


----------



## ricktick (10. Mai 2007)

Morgen werde ich Muskelkater vom Schieben haben, aber es hat sich gelohnt. Wenigstens das Rad mal bissl dreckig gemacht.
Wenn wir paar Leute zusammenbekommen können wirja mal einen Tag Shutteln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (10. Mai 2007)

unter 18? boah *******, kann ja wohl nich wahr sein, dass so n fettes bike im selben gewichtsbereich wie meins is... ich sollte mal über meinen aufbau nachdenken^^*


----------



## sms (10. Mai 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> unter 18? boah *******, kann ja wohl nich wahr sein, dass so n fettes bike im selben gewichtsbereich wie meins is... ich sollte mal über meinen aufbau nachdenken^^*


Deine Gabel ist schwerer, dein Rahmen ist schwerer..... da kommt einiges zusammen


----------



## Marina (10. Mai 2007)

aber ich bin unter 18 des reicht 
n V10 wär mir eh zu heavy... also vom ganzen bike her schon, nich vom gewicht.


----------



## hansbär (11. Mai 2007)

ricktick schrieb:


> Morgen werde ich Muskelkater vom Schieben haben, aber es hat sich gelohnt. Wenigstens das Rad mal bissl dreckig gemacht.
> Wenn wir paar Leute zusammenbekommen können wirja mal einen Tag Shutteln.



Heubach? Wie Schieben?? Wie Muskelkater??? Bin die scheiß Straße mit meinem 22 kg Prügel letzten Fr. auch 3 mal hochgefahren. Sa. inklusiv Rennen 4 mal down aber mit shutteln. Ok dann hats in den Schenkel auch gebrannt....

Aber wenn ihr nochmal da hin geht sagt ihr bescheid, dann könn mr ja wirklich shutteln. Auto mit Hänger könnt ich evtl. auch stellen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Mai 2007)

@Heubach
Dieses WE und in der Woche wird bei mir nix. Bin leicht erkältet und muss bis Bmais wieder fit werden.
Aber dann würde ich mal mitkommen.

@Gewichtsheuler
Schaut Euch doch dem BAsti seine Teile mal an.
Alles leichtes Zeug. Und die Boxxer bringt ja zu den MZ mind. auch 500-700g.
Wenn Ihr sauber fahrt , könnt Ihr Euch auch diese Felgen holen. Ansonsten kenn ich nur Leute mit höchst verdellten DT Felgen. DAnn braucht Ihr aber auch noch leichte Naben. 

Kenn aber auch genug Leute mit verdellten 729er´n.

Fazit: Wenn Ihr genug Kohle habt das zu tauschen, bekommen hier fast alle ein gutes Gewicht um 18kg.


----------



## ricktick (11. Mai 2007)

hansbär schrieb:


> Heubach? Wie Schieben?? Wie Muskelkater??? Bin die scheiß Straße mit meinem 22 kg Prügel letzten Fr. auch 3 mal hochgefahren. Sa. inklusiv Rennen 4 mal down aber mit shutteln. Ok dann hats in den Schenkel auch gebrannt....
> 
> Aber wenn ihr nochmal da hin geht sagt ihr bescheid, dann könn mr ja wirklich shutteln. Auto mit Hänger könnt ich evtl. auch stellen.




wir ham den schais hohlweg hochgeschoben, das is keine freude mit dem geröll.

shutteln.... joa, muss man halt echt ma was ausmachen. macht ma terminvorschläge.


----------



## Marina (11. Mai 2007)

ich hab schon n gutes gewicht unter 18, von dem her solls mich ned störn.
schon unglaublich, so'n brachialer fahrstil aber keine verdellten felgen. fasziniert mich total 
kommt eigentlich noch n air-dämpfer rein?


----------



## brumbrum (11. Mai 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> schon unglaublich, so'n brachialer fahrstil aber keine verdellten felgen.



Der tauscht die immer gleich aus


----------



## ricktick (11. Mai 2007)

Ich mach keine Dellen in die Felgen. Ich hab ne bessere Methode


----------



## ricktick (11. Mai 2007)

Nu nochmal konkret wegen Heubach, wer hätte denn Bock morgen am Samstag da hinzufahren? Shutteln könnten wir ja auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (11. Mai 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Der tauscht die immer gleich aus


Das würde ich auch tun, wenn ich quasi Teamfahrer für meinen eigenen Shop wäre


----------



## sms (11. Mai 2007)

ricktick schrieb:


> Ich mach keine Dellen in die Felgen. Ich hab ne bessere Methode


 
die ist doch noch o.k.


----------



## hansbär (11. Mai 2007)

ricktick schrieb:


> Nu nochmal konkret wegen Heubach, wer hätte denn Bock morgen am Samstag da hinzufahren? Shutteln könnten wir ja auch.



Wenns net gleich morgens isch und wir nen shuttle hinbekommen, bin ich dabei. Shuttle kann ich für morgen allerdings kein Organisieren. 

Sonntag geh ich nach Todtnau, vielicht hat ja noch jemand lust.


----------



## ricktick (11. Mai 2007)

Wir können ja mal schaue nob wir bis morgen mittag paar leute zusammen bekommen. ich hätte nen t3, da gehen zwei bikes hinten drauf und drei rein ohne ne doctorarbeit zu machen. nur passen dann nimmer viele leute rein, aber das lässt sich alles irgendwie regeln. sonst halt abschleppseil und festhalten


----------



## sms (12. Mai 2007)

ricktick schrieb:


> Nu nochmal konkret wegen Heubach, wer hätte denn Bock morgen am Samstag da hinzufahren? Shutteln könnten wir ja auch.


Bin dabei


----------



## ricktick (12. Mai 2007)

Wir werden gegen ca. 14:00 in Heubach sein. Wer noch mit will soll schnell bescheid geben.


----------



## Dan (12. Mai 2007)

Wie schon ausgemacht bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## hansbär (12. Mai 2007)

ricktick schrieb:


> Wir werden gegen ca. 14:00 in Heubach sein. Wer noch mit will soll schnell bescheid geben.



Auch da!


----------



## Kailinger (12. Mai 2007)

Ist das in Heubach ernsthafter DH oder kann ich da getrost mit meinem Allmountainfully kommen? Ich mein jetzt eher nicht wegen dem runter kommen ansich, da mach ich mir keine Sorgen, sondern eher wegen kaputtfahren meiner Karre. Wär halt gschickter zum hochfahren. Oder ist doch das stabilere Rad angebracht? Will das schon mal testen. So wie's aussieht hält der Fuß wieder recht gut.

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricktick (12. Mai 2007)

Da machste normalerweise nix kaputt, is keine materialstrecke. die schwierigkeit der strecke definiert sich über die geschwindigkeit.


----------



## sms (13. Mai 2007)

ricktick schrieb:


> Da machste normalerweise nix kaputt,... ...


von wegen.
Ich hatte einen richtig gefährlichen Platten nach der letzten Abfahrt  
Man, war das übel.
Ich glaub ich habe auf dem Parkplatz irgendwelche bösen Glasscherben erwischt.

  
War richtig cool in Heubach


----------



## dangerousD (13. Mai 2007)

@kailinger

Schön, daß Du wieder fit bist!  Paß' bloß auf Dich auf, alter Bruchpilot!  

@Gewichtsoptimierer

Eigentlich finde ich Diskussionen um das Fahrradgewicht ja so überflüssig wie ein drittes Bein, wo doch der Großteil von uns zu den 50% der von der Bundesregierung zukünftig eingebremsten Übergewichtigen gehört  Spaß beiseite... wenn man nicht ein ungeheures Vermögen oder zahlungswillige Sponsoren hat, ist richtiger Leichtbau am Downhiller schon schwierig. V.a. bei der Ausfallrate von Luftdämpfern und leichten Laufradsätzen...

Aber: auch ich habe Gewicht gespart. Angefangen hat das Ganze mit einer 160er Bremsscheibe am Heck, dann kam der 2.1er Reifen, schließlich eine leichte NC17-Sattelstütze. Und noch irgendwas, daß ich vergessen habe... vielleicht findet Ihr es ja heraus:




Jedenfalls habe ich so ein Gewicht von etwa 13kg geschafft. Und das mit Stahl!





Zur Erklärung: ist natürlich kein Downhiller, nur ein vorübergehender Ersatz für mein Nicolai - das ist mit kapitalem Lagerschaden zur Generalüberholung. Schön, wenn man nach 5 Jahren heftiger Nutzung bei jedem Wetter noch Garantie hat 

Ach ja, mein Last wiegt übrigens 19,75kg. Mit Heavy-Duty-Teilen wie verbeulten 729er Felgen etc. Und es läßt sich trotzdem schnell bergab bewegen  

@Backwoods

Vielleicht solltest Du Dein Biggie als reinen Downhiller aufbauen und für den Tagesgebrauch auch auf ein Hardtail oder leichtes Fully umsteigen (funktionierend, nicht wie Dein Votec   ) - hast du sicher mehr davon. Mir jedenfalls macht das Hardtail-Heizen richtig Spaß, gerade auf den Singletrails hier im Schönbuch. Apropos: ich bin dann mal fahren!


----------



## brumbrum (13. Mai 2007)

Mein Spielzeug wächst, hehe.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Mai 2007)

@DD
Das ging ja mal echt schnell mit der Lieferung.

Schick


----------



## sms (13. Mai 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Mein Spielzeug wächst, hehe.


Brille passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (14. Mai 2007)

War gestern in Filzbach und bin beeindruckt! Die Schweizer haben es echt geschafft eine Strecke von nur 1,4km so mit Sprüngen North Shores und Wallrides vollzupacken, dass es einem auch an einem ganzen Tag keine Minute langweilig wird. 
Sprünge sind meist nebeneinander gleich in 2-3 Versionen von kleinerem Table bis "die Fliegen aber sehr dicht am Sessellift vorbei" vorhanden.
Vielleicht kein Tagestrip von Stuttgart aus wert (3h) aber ich verweise nochmals auf den Road Trip im Ausflugs Fred!



*Und @ Dirk:*
Sehr schön geworden, nur die Sattelstütze tut mir irgendwie Leid! ist das echt der 20" Rahmen?


----------



## Marina (14. Mai 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Mein Spielzeug wächst, hehe.



woher wusst ich nur, dass du n Herb kaufst


----------



## de_reu (14. Mai 2007)

sms schrieb:


> von wegen.
> Ich hatte einen richtig gefährlichen Platten nach der letzten Abfahrt
> Man, war das übel.
> Ich glaub ich habe auf dem Parkplatz irgendwelche bösen Glasscherben erwischt.



Mit Platten haste das in letzter Zeit, was!


----------



## de_reu (14. Mai 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ....
> Zur Erklärung: ist natürlich kein Downhiller, nur ein vorübergehender Ersatz für mein Nicolai - das ist mit kapitalem Lagerschaden zur Generalüberholung.
> .... Apropos: ich bin dann mal fahren!




Moin DD, brauchst dich doch nicht zu rechtfertigen, hardtail is doch in Ordnung!! Allerdings sieht das aus als wäre das Oberohr höher über dem Boden als bei meinem Trekkingrad.

BTW: Lass mal wieder fahren; is ja wieder länger hell !

Fährt Di oder Mi. jemand nen bischen Trails, wenn's wetter o.k. is?


----------



## dangerousD (14. Mai 2007)

@floater
Yup, 20"... sieht in echt auch größer aus  Und die Sattelstütze muß halt was aushalten. Aber steht ja auch drauf: "it's the law" - die kann bestimmt was!  

@de_reu
Das mit dem hohen Oberrohr mag in der Tatsache begründet sein, daß ich etwas größer als 1,50m bin. Dein 24"-Trekking-Rad brauchst Du nicht zum Vergleich heran ziehen    Späßle g'macht!!! Im Vergleich zum Nicolai wirkt es schon recht sperrig, wohl auch, weil das Oberrohr nicht so stark fällt. Aber es steht ja auch "XC" drauf - was immer das bei DMR auch heißt...
Das mit dem Fahren schaffen wir sicher mal, am besten telefonisch verabreden. Hier im Wald ist es jetzt schon bis 21.00 hell - sofern es nicht regnet 

@brumbrum
Nun also doch... Glückwunsch! War ja nur eine Frage der Zeit... früher oder später kriegen wir Euch alle - hehe!


----------



## sms (14. Mai 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ..etwas größer als 1,50m bin...


hey, ich weis genau wen du damit gemeint hast


----------



## Backwoods (14. Mai 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @Backwoods
> 
> Vielleicht solltest Du Dein Biggie als reinen Downhiller aufbauen und für den Tagesgebrauch auch auf ein Hardtail oder leichtes Fully umsteigen (funktionierend, nicht wie Dein Votec   ) - hast du sicher mehr davon. Mir jedenfalls macht das Hardtail-Heizen richtig Spaß, gerade auf den Singletrails hier im Schönbuch. Apropos: ich bin dann mal fahren!



Ich würd ja gerne, musst aber leider schon seit einiger zeit die kohle in ein wichtigeres projekt stecken 

das gute alte votec funzt übrigens super gail auf den trails und wiegt auch "nur" 15,5 kg - und da ist nur luft in den reifen (könnte man auch falsch verstehen  ).   wäre also noch genug potential vorhanden zum gewichtsparen. aber in das gute alte stück steck ich keinen cent mehr, es sei den es geht was kaputt.

so jetzt ist schluss mit dem gewichtsgeschwätz. aber der basti hat mich schon ein bisschen neidisch gemacht. ich sag dazu jetzt nix mehr.


----------



## dangerousD (14. Mai 2007)

sms schrieb:


> hey, ich weis genau wen du damit gemeint hast


 
...getroffene Hunde bellen - auch wenn sie noch so klein sind  Ganz im Ernst, hatte eigentlich primär gar nicht an Dich gedacht... na ja, das diskutieren wir dann am Donnerstag aus. Und pack' die Regenhose ein!  

@backwoods
Tsts... Ausreden!  Aber OK, Hausbau lasse ich durchgehen!


----------



## ricktick (15. Mai 2007)

So kleines Update:

Rad wurde heute gewogen, nach ein paar kleinen Modifikationen wiegt das Rad nun mit den breiten Trockenreifen 17,4 Kg, mit Matschreifen, die ein wenig schmÃ¤ler sind *16,9 Kg*. Das alles ohne Titanfeder, LuftdÃ¤mpfer oder LatexschlÃ¤uche.
Es ist eigentlich garnicht so schwer ein leichtes DH Rad zu bauen, verzichtet man auf DH SchlÃ¤uche, 888, Truvativ Anbauteile und Doubletrackfelgen wird es automatisch leicht.
Auch preislich gesehen mÃ¼ssen die Unterschiede nicht so riesig sein, abgesehen vom Rahmen und der Boxxer kÃ¶nnte man an meinem Rad durchaus teurere Teile verbauen.
Die meisten Leute unterschÃ¤tzen die eher "unwichtigen" Dinge wie zb. den Sattel. Einen Sattel der unter 200g wiegt ist heute um knapp 40â¬ zu bekommen. Und wer 10x100g spart.... spart ein Kilo.


----------



## zerg10 (15. Mai 2007)

ricktick schrieb:


> So kleines Update:
> 
> Rad wurde heute gewogen, nach ein paar kleinen Modifikationen wiegt das Rad nun mit den breiten Trockenreifen 17,4 Kg, mit Matschreifen, die ein wenig schmäler sind *16,9 Kg*. Das alles ohne Titanfeder, Luftdämpfer oder Latexschläuche.
> Es ist eigentlich garnicht so schwer ein leichtes DH Rad zu bauen, verzichtet man auf DH Schläuche, 888, Truvativ Anbauteile und Doubletrackfelgen wird es automatisch leicht.
> ...



16,9 kg ist mal eine Ansage. Saubere Leistung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Mai 2007)

@Ricktick
Das hört sich echt gut an 
Was hat eigentlich Dein Rahmen gewogen??


----------



## Marina (15. Mai 2007)

Krasse Sache... du machst mich fertig^^


----------



## sms (15. Mai 2007)

ricktick schrieb:


> Einen Sattel der unter 200g wiegt ist heute um knapp 40 zu bekommen. ..QUOTE]
> Welcher? Der BBB wiegt 220g?


----------



## ricktick (15. Mai 2007)

Es gibt noch nen leichteren davon, der wiegt kanpp unter 200. 199 oder so, aber immerhin unter 200


----------



## ricktick (15. Mai 2007)

So siehts aus in der 16,9 Kg Austattung


----------



## Marina (15. Mai 2007)

und warum nun kein air-dämpfer?


----------



## zerg10 (15. Mai 2007)

@ricktick
Siehst das auf dem Bild nur so aus oder ist der Rahmen in Grösse s ?


----------



## ricktick (15. Mai 2007)

ne, is M


----------



## sms (15. Mai 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> und warum nun kein air-dämpfer?


Bau halt mal das Ding aus dem Bus ein Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (15. Mai 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ...
> @de_reu
> Das mit dem hohen Oberrohr mag in der Tatsache begründet sein, daß ich etwas größer als 1,50m bin. Dein 24"-Trekking-Rad brauchst Du nicht zum Vergleich heran ziehen    Späßle g'macht!!! Im Vergleich zum Nicolai wirkt es schon recht sperrig, wohl auch, weil das Oberrohr nicht so stark fällt.



Das bischen was es fällt, fällt es wohl auch nur wegen der Lang-huber-Gabel
;-)
BTW: Mein Trekking Rad hat 28", nicht das rote, das Grüne!

R'n'R


----------



## Floater (15. Mai 2007)

...zum thema sattel hab ich am we den ultimativen leichtbautipp gesehen: wozu schaumstoff und (kunst-)leder um den sattel am downhillbike, wenn man das bischen auch direkt auf der plastikschale sitzen kann...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Mai 2007)

HAb auch nen Sattelbeitrag 
Extasy 175g 




100g davon liegen noch im Hasstunnel 
Der SAttel war an der Seite auch so offen wie der BBB.
1 Sturz in entspr. Umgebung wie dem Hasstunnel und aus isses.
Der SAttel hat übrigens nur einen echten Sturz erlebt.


----------



## ricktick (15. Mai 2007)

Passiert beim BBB nich, der hat schon ein paar Stürze hinter sich


----------



## guddn (15. Mai 2007)

@ ricktick:

...und den Felgen traust du ernsthaften DH Einsatz zu? Für mein Enduro OK., aber DH? Zugegeben, ich bin wahrscheinlich zu pummelig 
Oder färst du so sauber...

Guddn.

PS: Schwarzwaldbilder online: 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RV2EMtfLNo ->fit!!!


----------



## de_reu (16. Mai 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> ...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RV2EMtfLNo ->fit!!!



Wird Zeit dass ich endlich mal nen vernünftigen Manual und nen Bunny hin krich... Werd' die Tage mal nen bischen üben...

de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Mai 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> Wird Zeit dass ich endlich mal nen vernünftigen Manual und nen Bunny hin krich... Werd' die Tage mal nen bischen üben...
> 
> de


ja der is fit. Der pool am Ende ist übrigens der in Esslingen unter Adenauerbrücke. DAnn wird der Rest sicher auch irgendwo gedreht worden sein. Auch das im Wald ??? Wäre ja interessant


----------



## de_reu (16. Mai 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> ja der is fit. Der pool am Ende ist übrigens der in Esslingen unter Adenauerbrücke. DAnn wird der Rest sicher auch irgendwo gedreht worden sein. Auch das im Wald ??? Wäre ja interessant



Apropos Wald: Wie sieht's 'n da z.Z. aus? hat jemand Bock mal mit mir kucken zugehen? ggf. Fr. nachmittag? bin F. noch kurz auf Schicht...

de


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Mai 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> Apropos Wald: Wie sieht's 'n da z.Z. aus? hat jemand Bock mal mit mir kucken zugehen? ggf. Fr. nachmittag? bin F. noch kurz auf Schicht...
> 
> de


Ich muss zugeben, das ich jetzt schon 1,5 Wochen nicht fahren war. Keine Ahnung wie es im Wald aussieht. MAl davon abgesehen sind glaube bis auf Guddn, BAckwoods und Dir alle ab morgen in Bmais 

Viel Spaß im Wald


----------



## driver79 (16. Mai 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> MAl davon abgesehen sind glaube bis auf Guddn, BAckwoods und Dir alle ab morgen in Bmais



koni und ich sind auch nicht ab morgen in b-mais 

aber ab freitag abend


----------



## guddn (17. Mai 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> ja der is fit. Der pool am Ende ist übrigens der in Esslingen unter Adenauerbrücke. DAnn wird der Rest sicher auch irgendwo gedreht worden sein. Auch das im Wald ??? Wäre ja interessant



Habe den Herrn M. Pohle mit seinem BMXTB auf Marina's Videoportal "sponsoree.com" gefunden, 
weil sein Mitgliedsfoto auf der BMX Bahn so krass aussah... 
wo dieser genau wohnt & seine Hometrails hat... ?!?

Bmais wäre toll gewesen, da ich aber gerade meinen Chef mit meinem Barcelona-Trip geärgert habe, 
obendrein bedingt liquide bin, muß ich leider drauf verzichten  

Aber der Gardasee ruft, die Trails da unten rocken  
Vielleicht nehm ich ne Helmkamera mit...

@ de: wir können ja mal ein wenig streeten gehen, ich habe ich noch nicht aufgegeben  

Dann wünsche ich mal den Ausflugsleuten feine Trails, brauchbares Wetter & sturzfreies Fahren...

Gruß vom guddn.


----------



## guddn (17. Mai 2007)

guddn schrieb:
			
		

> ...wo dieser genau wohnt & seine Hometrails hat... ?!?



Peinlich... ES


----------



## Backwoods (18. Mai 2007)

Ausser mir sind ja wohl am sonntag nur guddn und de reu nicht am geisskopf 

also wie sieht's aus. wer geht sonntag mit an den start?
nicht mitten in der nacht !

samstag nachmittag kann ich eigentlich nicht, da wird der vfb meister   das wollt ich irgendwo/irgendwie verfolgen

ist zufällig jemand am schlossplatz (nicht zum streeten)?


----------



## guddn (19. Mai 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Ausser mir sind ja wohl am sonntag nur guddn und de reu nicht am geisskopf
> 
> also wie sieht's aus. wer geht sonntag mit an den start?
> nicht mitten in der nacht !
> ...





Atreyu schrieb:


> Stuttgarter streeter wo seit ihr war bei euch am Samstag in der City und hab nur 2 flat lander getroffen , und man konnte total beschiessen fahren weil alles Zugestehlt war mit dem weihnachtsmarkt und Leuten die da unbedingt hin mussten
> 
> na ja haben das beste daraus gemacht



   

Hihi, 

mit dem "Public Viewing" wird nix, bin zu lange am Schaffen...

Sonntag könnten wir eventuell Rommelshausen mit Tour verbinden, 
hattest du ja mal vorgeschlagen?!? Wäre ich gerne dabei, ansonsten WB?

@de: wie schauts, dabei?

Gruß guddn.


----------



## de_reu (19. Mai 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> ....
> @de: wie schauts, dabei?
> 
> Gruß guddn.




Ich hätte Sa. eigentlich besser gefunden, aber wenn's nen bischen später losgeht sollte es gehen.....

De


----------



## Backwoods (19. Mai 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> Hihi,
> 
> mit dem "Public Viewing" wird nix, bin zu lange am Schaffen...
> 
> ...



Ich mach mich jetzt gleich auf zum schlossplatz 

morgen rommelshausen mit tour ist ne gute idee war da schon länger nciht mehr. 

vorschlag: parken in oberesslingen richtung mülldeponie und dann so über sieben linden und kernenturm runter nach rommelshausen und anschliessend wieder zurück. mal sehen ob ich den ein oder anderen alten trail noch finde

start so 13 oder 1330

treffpunkt?? ich reise mit dem auto an und hab ncoh 1 platz frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guddn (19. Mai 2007)

Bin dabei, werde dann einfach das Neckartal vorrollen...

13:00 klingt gut, Treffpunkt wo? Adenauerbrücke?

@ Backwoods: schicke dir mal meine Nummer.

@ de: wir könnten uns am HBF treffen, von dort sinds 25min bis ES...

Gruß guddn.


----------



## de_reu (19. Mai 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> @ de: wir könnten uns am HBF treffen, von dort sinds 25min bis ES...
> 
> Gruß guddn.



Lass mal kurz vor 12 treffen, bis ich auf meinen HighRollern dahin-gewalkt bin....

Wo genau? an den Bänken hinter der Durchfahrt zum Schlosspark?


----------



## guddn (19. Mai 2007)

@ de: Ja, ich werd da sein.

@ backwoods: Passt 13:00 am Pool/Adenauerbrücke?

Guddn.


----------



## de_reu (20. Mai 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> Lass mal kurz vor 12 treffen, ...




oh, habe mich unm 30 min verrechnet, aber egal war lange nicht mehr am Pool....

de


----------



## Backwoods (20. Mai 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> @ de: Ja, ich werd da sein.
> 
> @ backwoods: Passt 13:00 am Pool/Adenauerbrücke?
> 
> Guddn.



hi,

ich hoffe 1300 schaffe ich - vielleicht ist 1330 besser.

ich war noch nie am pool  weis aber wo die adenauer brücke ist
mal davon abgesehen hab ich mit oberesslingen nciht die s-bahn station gemeint  sonder mehr oben in esslingen am waldrand richtung mülldeponie. die verlängerung von der strasse an der uni oben vorbei heisst erst talstrasse und dann stettener str. ich hab früher immer bei den letzten häusern geparkt.

wollen wir vom pool aus durch die statt hochraldeln oder soll ich euch ins auto packen und evtl. 2x hochfahren. 3 bikes und 3 mann werden eng im kombi?

@guddn nr. kommt. mit deinem zahlenrätzel konnte ich nciht so viel anfangen  fehlen da zwei zahlen oder so??


----------



## Koeni (20. Mai 2007)

So Buben,
mal n paar Bilder von heute. Mehr gibt's dann vielleicht morgen...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Mai 2007)

@Koni


----------



## sms (20. Mai 2007)

@Koeni
Schee' hasch des gmacht


----------



## dangerousD (20. Mai 2007)

@koni
Suuuper geil! Vor allem die Schattenspiele...  Schaut dem steppi mal in die Augen - dann wißt Ihr, was es heißt, "on fire" zu sein  Nicht umsonst auch als Mad Mike bekannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Mai 2007)

Koni hat uns da mal echt gut erwischt! 
Bin stolz auf den Bub


----------



## Koeni (20. Mai 2007)

Danke, freut mich


----------



## zerg10 (21. Mai 2007)

Yo, echt klasse geworden die Bilder.

Wobei das ganze WE klasse war.


----------



## Koeni (21. Mai 2007)

Klar wars gut, auch wenn ich nicht lang da war.

eins hab ich hier grad mal noch...(F11 für vollbild)

Dirk, gib mal bitte noch die email von kerstin


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Mai 2007)

Sieht ja auch klasse aus.


----------



## sms (21. Mai 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Sieht ja auch klasse aus.


Wenn man den Kopf um ca 30° nach links neigt, sieht es aus, als würde Dirk gerade sein Revier markieren  

@Zerg
Ich habe all dein Werkzeug.... gefällt mir gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (21. Mai 2007)

kann mich da nur meinen vorschreibern anschließen,

klasse bilder


----------



## L.T (21. Mai 2007)

Hi, hat der bike park albstadt schon eröffnet???


----------



## zerg10 (21. Mai 2007)

L.T schrieb:


> Hi, hat der bike park albstadt schon eröffnet???



Die Bilder oben sind aber vom Bikepark Geisskopf... 

Und hier, wo du ja selber gepostet hast, steht doch alles...


----------



## Koeni (21. Mai 2007)




----------



## sms (21. Mai 2007)

auch sehr gut


----------



## guddn (22. Mai 2007)

@ Geissköpfe: nette Bilder, wettermäßig scheint ihr ja auch Glück gehabt zu haben?!

@ de: noch gut nach hause gekommen?

@ Backwoods: Danke. Schöne Runde, nen feinen Sonnenbrand habe ich davon getragen  
Die Ecke müssen wir öfter mal unter die Lupe nehmen, vielleicht erwischen wir ja 
mal ein paar Locals...

Gruß guddn.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (22. Mai 2007)

Hi,

Rommelshausen war echt nett, da gibt es jetzt einen Wallride und ne Box (war aber noch nicht ganz fertig) Wollte eigentlich noch Bilder machen, hab's dann aber doch vergessen. 

grüsse ra.


----------



## Koeni (22. Mai 2007)




----------



## zerg10 (22. Mai 2007)

Ziemlich fertige Gesellschaft...


----------



## de_reu (22. Mai 2007)

Morgen jemand Bock auf fahren? UNI, SMS, Rommelsh'sn?

De


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guddn (22. Mai 2007)

Bock schon, muß aber leider schaffe...

@ zerg: ...deine Signatur von anderen formulieren zu lassen?! 
           Leider ist das kennzeichnend für so manches Tread-Niveau.

guddn.


----------



## de_reu (22. Mai 2007)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Ziemlich fertige Gesellschaft...



Die Signatur ist echt geil!!! Wir sollten mal nen neuen Thread machen "best of postings" oder "ThreaDDening" 

Schade das computerbenutzen so einfach geworden ist....
genau wie radfahren, deswegen auch kleinundzusammen ;-)


----------



## Backwoods (23. Mai 2007)

Auch nicht schlecht


----------



## sms (23. Mai 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Mein Spielzeug wächst, hehe.


Soll man noch etwas gießen, oder ist es bald fertig?


----------



## Floater (23. Mai 2007)

Jemand in todtnau am samstag den 2.6 ?


----------



## guddn (24. Mai 2007)

Abend,

ich freue mich auf das WE, ab SA gehts für eine Woche an den Lago 

Es sind ja noch ein paar Moser-Klassiker wie Dalco fällig *freu*...





Wünsche allerseits ein schönes WE und ähnliches.

Gruß vom guddn.


----------



## brumbrum (24. Mai 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Soll man noch etwas gießen, oder ist es bald fertig?



Habs am WE eingefahren  
WER ist WO am WE ??


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Mai 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Habs am WE eingefahren
> WER ist WO am WE ??



Bin am WE nicht im Ländle. Solltest Du nach Steinach kommen , können wir gerne am Sonntag fahren gehen.


----------



## Koeni (24. Mai 2007)

Floater schrieb:


> Jemand in todtnau am samstag den 2.6 ?



also, Bock hätt ich auf jeden Fall, weiß nur net, ob ich Zeit und Geld hab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (24. Mai 2007)

Tach Mädels,

ich wollt mal fragen ob jemand von Euch plant nach Champery zum WC zu fahren?


----------



## sms (24. Mai 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> ...
> WER ist WO am WE ??


Gute Frage.... mach mal Vorschläge!
Ich bin für vieles offen


----------



## de_reu (24. Mai 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Gute Frage.... mach mal Vorschläge!
> Ich bin für vieles offen



Ich bin Paddeln auf der Müritz!

Melde mich also ab....
de


----------



## hansbär (24. Mai 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> WER ist WO am WE ??



Bin Sonntag und Montag in Todtnau.


----------



## sms (24. Mai 2007)

hansbär schrieb:


> ...und Montag in Todtnau.


ach gottchen, is ja ein langes Wochenende


----------



## brumbrum (25. Mai 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Gute Frage.... mach mal Vorschläge!
> Ich bin für vieles offen



Nu KK oder Albstadt oder Todtnau oder Wildbad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (25. Mai 2007)

werd wohl am sonntag nachmittag in todtnau nen bischen runterrollen, im warsten sinne des wortes


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (25. Mai 2007)

bin die nächsten zwei wochen in finale. hoffentlich klappt das mit dem shutteln und so...  

bis bald dann mal...


----------



## sms (26. Mai 2007)

driver79 schrieb:


> werd wohl am sonntag nachmittag in todtnau nen bischen runterrollen, im warsten sinne des wortes


Suchst du noch mitroller?

@brumbrum
oder würdest du schon morgends fahren können?


----------



## sms (26. Mai 2007)

So,
gerade mit brumbrum telefoniert:

Für alle die heute noch nichts vorhaben,...... ab 13:30 h werden Eichhörnchen gejagt


----------



## Koeni (26. Mai 2007)

hat noch wer frei nächste Woche? Unter der Woche mal bissi wildbaden?


----------



## hansbär (26. Mai 2007)

driver79 schrieb:


> werd wohl am sonntag nachmittag in todtnau nen bischen runterrollen, im warsten sinne des wortes



Also doch nicht heut.

Geht morgen oder mo. sonst noch jemand?


----------



## Backwoods (26. Mai 2007)

Hi,

ist morgen, sonntag, noch jemand hier der lust und zeit hat ne runde durch den wald zu drehen?

wie üblich ab uni oder ab stelle oder kombiniert mit rommelshausen?
ich müsste morgen auch ein auto haben.


----------



## driver79 (26. Mai 2007)

@ sms 

mitrollen geht natürlich, allerdings kann ich im auto niemand mitnehmen, da ich meine schwester und meinen neffen mitnehme.

werd warscheinlich ab ca. 13:30 uhr in todtnau sein...


@ hansbär

hatte ich etwa geschrieben, dass ich am samstag nach todtnau will???????


----------



## sms (27. Mai 2007)

So, mir ist heute was richtig blödes passiert.

Als ich heute nachmittag ganz ganz dringend auf die Toilette gerannt bin,
bin ich dummerweise mit der rechten Schulter am Türrahmen hängen geblieben.  


Basti und Stieven haben mich darauf gleich in die Sportklinik Cannstadt gefahren.
(danke erstmal dafür) 



Naja,
das Röntgenbild sieht so aus:




Ich soll am Dienstag nochmal kommen,
am Mittwoch wird's dann operiert.


----------



## driver79 (28. Mai 2007)

dann mal gute besserung.......

wie lang darfste dann noch bleiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hansbär (28. Mai 2007)

Tja, da ist mir gester auch was blödes passiert....





Doch mein Röntgenbild sieht besster aus. Da war nur was aus der Halterung gesprungen.


----------



## sms (28. Mai 2007)

hansbär schrieb:


> Tja, da ist mir gester auch was blödes passiert....


Aua, ach blöd.
Gute Besserung...... mit einerr Hand Tippen ist doof


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. Mai 2007)

Dann mal alles gute Besserung.
@sms
Ich kann nix erkennen? Was ist denn kaputt und was muss operiert werden?

Beim HAnsbär sieht man das deutlicher.

Übrigens war Steinach wieder  
Schlaucht auch mehr als Bmais  Ist zwar komisch, is aber so.


----------



## Kailinger (28. Mai 2007)

Sagmal, was ist denn dieses Jahr los? 

Auf jeden Fall mal an alle gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung.

@sms: Gegen welche Klotür bist Du denn genau gerannt?

Kai


----------



## sms (28. Mai 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Dann mal alles gute Besserung.
> @sms
> Ich kann nix erkennen? Was ist denn kaputt und was muss operiert werden?
> .


Eben,
gebrochen ist nix,
nur 2 Bänder, die da wohl normalerweise sind, fehlen jetzt.


----------



## Marina (28. Mai 2007)

Klotür? Ich weiß da was von nem Sprung...


----------



## hansbär (28. Mai 2007)

War heute in der Sportklinik. Die haben dann festgestellt, dass mein Arm nicht ausgekugelt war, sondern dass ich eine Gelenksprengung habe  
Am Donnerstag werde ich dann mal operiert 

@sms: dann sieht man sich ja vielleicht in Cannstatt


----------



## sms (28. Mai 2007)

hansbär schrieb:


> War heute in der Sportklinik. Die haben dann festgestellt, dass mein Arm nicht ausgekugelt war, sondern dass ich eine Gelenksprengung habe  ..


mmmmh, hört sich auch ganz fein an.... evtl. bis Donnerstag.


----------



## driver79 (28. Mai 2007)

ach ja, grüßt mir die netten schwestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (28. Mai 2007)

sms schrieb:


> So, mir ist heute was richtig blödes passiert.
> ....
> 
> 
> ...




Ja, gute Besserung !!!

und viel Glück am Mi.!!

de


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Mai 2007)

Bänder ab 
NA dann seh ma zu, dass die schnell wieder ran und fit werden.

@hansbär
Auch nochmal alle Gute.


----------



## Koeni (29. Mai 2007)

dann auch mal von mir Gute Besserung Euch beiden


----------



## zerg10 (29. Mai 2007)

Yo, von mir auch ...


----------



## Backwoods (29. Mai 2007)

na dann mal die besten genesungswünsche an die beiden schulterschrotter.

ich halt mich da dieses jahr freiwillig raus 
häusle bauen und dh verträgt sich eventuell nicht gut 

ich hoff mal, dass mir nicht irgendwann noch das krummbachtal oder so gefährlich wird


----------



## dangerousD (29. Mai 2007)

@Bruchpiloten

Auch von mir gute Besserung! Kopf hoch, ist ja kein Beinbruch   Schlechter Scherz, ich weiß - aber den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen 

@sms

Damit ist Frankreich wohl gestorben... $hit!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphill-Chiller (29. Mai 2007)

@hansbär und sms:
Das Ihr so verrückte Sachen noch in Eurem Alter macht...

Wünsche Euch auch einen guten OP-Verlauf und schnelle Genesung!


VG

Walde


----------



## boerni (29. Mai 2007)

tach leude,
ist irgendwer nächstes wochenende in todtnau unterwegs, ich überleg ob ich auch mal meine park saison einleute. wenn ich jetzt nicht irgendwann starte hab ich ja in pds gar keine chance mit euch mitzuhalten.
gruss
björn


----------



## hansbär (30. Mai 2007)

boerni schrieb:


> ........
> ist irgendwer nächstes wochenende in todtnau unterwegs..........



ich würd hin, meiner unfallstelle zeigen dass sie mir mal garnix kann. Aber jetzt ist wohl erstmal das messer dran.

Danke noch für die Besserungswünsche.

Gruß


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Mai 2007)

hansbär schrieb:


> ich würd hin, meiner unfallstelle zeigen dass sie mir mal garnix kann. Aber jetzt ist wohl erstmal das messer dran.
> 
> Danke noch für die Besserungswünsche.
> 
> Gruß


Wo hat es Dich zerlegt? 

@Björn 
Dieses WE wohl ehr nicht. 
Aber wohl nächstes. DA bist Du aber beim WC.
Ach ja, wenn Du jemanden kennst der gerne Alligatorbeläge möchte, sagst mal Bescheid.  Sind fast wie neu!


----------



## hansbär (30. Mai 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Wo hat es Dich zerlegt?



Ende 1/3 der Strecke. Da kommen im Wald 3 so kleine Treppenabsätze, dann ein Anlieger links ab und ein mini absatz. Gefolgt von ein paar Wurzeln, Anlieger rechts aus dem Wald heraus. Paar meter weiter unten kommt dann ein double...
Wie des genau heißt weis ich au net, jedenfalls bin ich beim landen auf den Wurzeln (nass) nach links abgedriftet. Lenker an Baum, ich kopf und Schulter voraus auf den Boden . War halt au net grad langsam.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Mai 2007)

hansbär schrieb:


> Ende 1/3 der Strecke. Da kommen im Wald 3 so kleine Treppenabsätze, dann ein Anlieger links ab und ein mini absatz. Gefolgt von ein paar Wurzeln, Anlieger rechts aus dem Wald heraus. Paar meter weiter unten kommt dann ein double...
> Wie des genau heißt weis ich au net, jedenfalls bin ich beim landen auf den Wurzeln (nass) nach links abgedriftet. Lenker an Baum, ich kopf und Schulter voraus auf den Boden . War halt au net grad langsam.



Das hört sich nach Hasstunnel an. Da hat es mich mal beim langsamen besichtigen gebröselt  
Ja, dass Stück hat schon was zu bieten.


----------



## de_reu (30. Mai 2007)

an die unversehrten:

hätte morgen einer Boch mal zu fahren?
(wenn das wetter so ist wie heute!!) 
evt. Rommelshausen oder SMS-Wald sonst auch UNI oder Esslingen?

de


----------



## Koeni (30. Mai 2007)

Ich würd gern nach Wildbad gehn, aber wohl eher nur nen halben Tag


----------



## Koeni (31. Mai 2007)

Hey Freunde,
also, bei Euch is definitiv nix heute mit Fahren?

Ich werd wahrscheinlich halbtags in WB sein ab 14Uhr. Da ich allein bin, fahr ich sowieso mit Handy. Falls es doch noch jemanden gibt, der mitwill, bin ich dann erreichbar...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Mai 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> Hey Freunde,
> also, bei Euch is definitiv nix heute mit Fahren?
> 
> Ich werd wahrscheinlich halbtags in WB sein ab 14Uhr. Da ich allein bin, fahr ich sowieso mit Handy. Falls es doch noch jemanden gibt, der mitwill, bin ich dann erreichbar...



 Bist glaube der einzige Student zur Zeit hier.
Würde lieber mitkommen, aber tausende von Euros verdienen geht leider vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (31. Mai 2007)

ja, das seh ich ein. Is bissle komisch alleine die Strecke zu fahren, aber ich versuch dann halt eher, nicht so oft Pause zu machen, als vollgas zu geben...

Gesundheit geht vor


----------



## Floater (31. Mai 2007)

den kranken erstmal gute besserung!

geht jetzt wer am samstag nach todtnau?

und wenn ihr euch für bilder von "big mountain riding" interessiert:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/17982  (sorry für die hose, war gerade nix anderes gewaschen...)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Juni 2007)

@floater
Geiler Trail. Hätt ich auch gerne. Aber der uphill 
Find Deine aufgeblsenen Backen auf dem einen Bild sehr 
Ist das der Bodensee im Hintergrund???


@Koni
Wie war es gestern???


----------



## Koeni (1. Juni 2007)

DafÃ¼r, dass ich alleine war hat's ziemlich Bock gemacht. Hab halt 6 oder 7 Abfahrten gemacht, was aber auch gereicht hat fÃ¼r meine StudentenhÃ¤nde  .

11â¬ fÃ¼r die Karte find ich ganz okay, werd ich vielleicht jetzt Ã¶fter mal machen.

Mo und Di gibt's die Karten jetzt unten im DÃ¶ner, weil die Bikestation da ja zu hat


IXS-Cup kann ich aber glaub vergessen, dafÃ¼r mÃ¼sste sich meine Fitness um ca 150% steigern, um Ã¼berhaupt anzukommen...


----------



## Marina (1. Juni 2007)

Nix da, dabei ist alles 
du fährst mit


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Juni 2007)

@Koni
na dann gings ja.
11 Euro ist echt i.O. 
Muss auch mal wieder gehen.
Find die Strecke ja schon geil. Aber mit dem Donnerbalken kann ich mich nicht anfreunden. Da komm ich irgendwie zu langsam raus. Muss mir das nochmal anschauen.

Wenn die halbtageskarte erst ab 14 Uhr geht, könnte man das ja mal an einem Freitag machen. Dann arbeite ich bis 12 und dann nach WB rüber machen.


----------



## Koeni (1. Juni 2007)

@Marina
nee, ich glaub des wird nix

@steppi
ich hab freitags bis 4Uhr Uni, is Pflichtkurs


----------



## Floater (1. Juni 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @floater
> Geiler Trail. Hätt ich auch gerne. Aber der uphill
> Find Deine aufgeblsenen Backen auf dem einen Bild sehr
> Ist das der Bodensee im Hintergrund???
> ...




...natural airbag oder der grund warum ich mich lieber mit fullface helm ablichten lasse!
und ja, im hintergrund rhein, bodensee und pfänder
und der uphill...für 1400hm hats sichs harmlos angefühlt, es gibt alternativ noch die straße...


----------



## Backwoods (1. Juni 2007)

so,
ich werd jetzt mal probieren mein bike in ne limosine ohne umklappbare rückbank einzuladen und schaue dann am wochenende mal wie die strecke und die trails an der burg F aussehen. 

vielleicht klappts ja doch nochmal das wir da zusammen hinfahren.
werd mal sehen ob sich's überhaupt noch lohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guddn (2. Juni 2007)

Hihi,

erstemal gute Besserung den neuerlich Verunglückten!!! Hoffe die OPs verlaufen/vierliefen ohne die berühmten Kunstfehler!

Und dann noch etwas Werbung für meine Galerie: 





Link: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/17993

Ich bin leider auch bei der wunderschönen Abfahrt vom Monte Baldo, der Bocca die Navene Abfahrt, eingeschlagen mit der Oberschenkeloberseite!!! auf einen Felsbrocken und durfte so 750hm einbeinig runter rollen und humpeln . Bocca di Navene ist ein Geheimtip da unten, war im aktuellen Lagobiker Heft drinnen. Ist nicht ganz anspruchslos mit vielen Anliegern & Kehren, aber auch sehr lose und ungepflegt... O-Ton: Hans Reys Lieblings-Lago-Abfahrt.

Naja, das Wetter war alles in allem sowieso durchwachsen, Wasser von oben gabs genug und für die nächsten Tage schauts net besser aus am Lago di Garda... 

Aber Dalco (besser gesagt die Sentiero 111 Variante) war der Kracher, so was muß man sich mal angetan haben!!! Das Ding geht anfänglich über so was wie ne Mure, dann immer wieder Kehren und Sektionen in denen man einfach Trial Fahrkünste braucht um halbwegs durchzukommen, klasse!

In diesem Sinne ein schönes WE vom guddn.


----------



## sms (2. Juni 2007)

Ach Klasse,

genau so hab ich mir den Samstag heute vorgestellt.

Komm gerade aus dem Krankenhaus nach Hause,
meine rechte Schulter zieht immernoch wie Sau,
ich soll meinen Arm nicht mehr als 40° vom Rumpf wegbeugen,
ob ich nach PDS mit kann weis ich noch nicht,
im Briefkasten finde ich einen Wohnungsschlüssel,
auf dem Esszimmertisch 2 weitere,
meine Freundin hat mich verlassen,
hat die Hälfte der Möbel (inkl. Fernsehr) mitgenommen,
und in den Entlassungspapieren der Klinik steht, ich dürfe in der ersten Woche keinen Alkohol trinken.

Klasse Tag heute.


----------



## Marina (2. Juni 2007)

Na wenn dann richtig, hm? Hast mein Beileid...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Juni 2007)

@Sms 
Erstmal gut das Du die Op gut überstanden hast.
Das mit Deiner Freundin tut mir nat. leid. Kann man aber nix machen.
FAlls Du Dir nen neuen Fernseh kaufst, kann ich Ihn Dir gerne hochtragen. 
Es sei denn, es ist ein Flachbildschirm. Da brauchen wir 2 Leute. 
Ansonsten erstmal schonen und immer das machen was die Physiotherapeutin sagt! Evtl. hat die ja keinen Freund


----------



## sms (2. Juni 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> ... Physiotherapeutin sagt! Evtl. hat die ja keinen Freund


gutes Stichwort !!!!

Ich bin für tipps offen,  ich kenne nämlich keine/n physio...... hier in der Gegend... bzw. überhaupt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Juni 2007)

Das ist nicht so einfach. Am besten ist eine die bei Dir in der Nähe oder auf Deinem Weg. Es wird Dir wohl nichts weiter übrig bleiben als die gelben Seiten zu durchforsten. Ich war mal in Degerloch. Aber keine AHnung wie die sich genannt haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (2. Juni 2007)

sms schrieb:


> So, mir ist heute was richtig blödes passiert.


Nachtrag:




Diagnose: Rockwood V Verletzung re. Schulter
Operation: 2D anatomische Rekonstruktion mit Fiber wire-Fäden


Der Arzt meinte, da bleibt nachher nur eine kleine Narbe übrig.   










Ich geh' dann mal zum Kühlschrank (immerhin habe ich noch einen Kühlschrank), was finden, was man gut mit nur einer Hand essen kann. 


.


----------



## FXO (3. Juni 2007)

Floater schrieb:


> den kranken erstmal gute besserung!
> 
> geht jetzt wer am samstag nach todtnau?
> 
> und wenn ihr euch für bilder von "big mountain riding" interessiert:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/17982  (sorry für die hose, war gerade nix anderes gewaschen...)



na super...und wer trägt sein rad mal wieder?? 

floater: in der neuen freeride sind 4 trails, jeweils ca. 40min von München beschrieben...wann kommst mal vorbei? lässt sich auch sehr schön mit dem bikepark lenggries verbinden!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Juni 2007)

Naabend

der DD und ich planen nächsten Samstag Todtnau ein. 
Noch wer Lust?


----------



## Vanio (4. Juni 2007)

Halli Hallo!
Am Donnerstag fahre ich nach Portes du Soleil los. Im Auto ist noch Platz für 3 Leute... und für ihre Räder auch.   Falls jemand mitkommen möchte - melden!
Gruß! Ivan
@steppi
Ab nach Frankreich!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Juni 2007)

Vanio schrieb:


> Halli Hallo!
> Am Donnerstag fahre ich nach Portes du Soleil los. Im Auto ist noch Platz für 3 Leute... und für ihre Räder auch.   Falls jemand mitkommen möchte - melden!
> Gruß! Ivan
> @steppi
> Ab nach Frankreich!!



Schau mal nach ob die Lifte schon auf sind 
Frankreich kommt noch


----------



## hansbär (4. Juni 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich will ja jetzt nix nachmachen, aber des könnt identisch von mir kommen. Ist wohl Fließbandarbeit bei denen....
Hast du eigentlich auch noch so ne schicke Armlehne bekommen oder nur den Gilchristverband? Würd mich wundern wenns da beim identischen fall unterschiedliche Behandlungen gäb.

Dass mit deiner Freundin ist natürlich *******, grad in ner zeit wo mr ab und zu an bisle hilfe gebrauchen könnt.


Nun ja bald rocken wir hoffentlich wieder das wood runter......


----------



## sms (4. Juni 2007)

hansbär schrieb:


> Ich will ja jetzt nix nachmachen, aber des könnt identisch von mir kommen. Ist wohl Fließbandarbeit bei denen....
> Hast du eigentlich auch noch so ne schicke Armlehne bekommen oder nur den Gilchristverband? Würd mich wundern wenns da beim identischen fall unterschiedliche Behandlungen gäb.
> 
> Dass mit deiner Freundin ist natürlich *******, grad in ner zeit wo mr ab und zu an bisle hilfe gebrauchen könnt.
> ...


Ne, so einen schicken Unterarmlehne gabs für mich nicht.
Dafür habe ich jedes Mal als mich jemand gefragt hat, ob ich schon einen solchen Gilchristverband für zu Hause hätte, mit Nein geantwortet...


Ich verrate jetzt nicht, wieviel von den Dingern ich letztendlich zu Hause aus meinem Koffer ausgepackt habe.


----------



## Koeni (4. Juni 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Naabend
> 
> der DD und ich planen nächsten Samstag Todtnau ein.
> Noch wer Lust?



Ich hab Lust, weiß aber noch net, wie's Kohlemäßig aussieht. Donnerstag vielleicht n halben Tag Wildbad, oder Freitag ?


----------



## driver79 (4. Juni 2007)

werd am donnerstag den ganzen tag in wildbad sein....


----------



## Backwoods (4. Juni 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> so,
> ich werd jetzt mal probieren mein bike in ne limosine ohne umklappbare rückbank einzuladen und schaue dann am wochenende mal wie die strecke und die trails an der burg F aussehen.
> 
> vielleicht klappts ja doch nochmal das wir da zusammen hinfahren.
> werd mal sehen ob sich's überhaupt noch lohnt.



trails are open @ burg F
die alten trails waren wie immer geil 

gleiches gilt für besagte strecke. ist wieder etwas gepflegter als letztes jahr - und es entstehen sogar neue dinge

habs schon ein bissl bereut, dass ich das "falsche" bike dabei hatte   

bin das nächste mal familientechnisch am 28./29. juli dort und dann evtl. noch den Sa und vielleicht auch So


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (4. Juni 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> ...
> habs schon ein bissl bereut, dass ich das "falsche" bike dabei hatte


Nix da,
du hast ein selbstauferlegtes "meinRadhebtnichtvomBodenabGelübte" geleistet...
also darf ich hier doch um etwas mehr Selbstdisziplin bitten


----------



## de_reu (4. Juni 2007)

so war heute mal botnang und Krumbach etc fahren;
is noch nen bischen schlammig aber dafür nicht mehr so ein gehoppel wie zur Trockenzeit..

Werd morgen noch mal mit Steppi gründlicher nachsehen....

De

@SMS: ne war nicht Wg-mäßig; habe jetzt richtig viel Zeit zum  radfahren...
und saufen und .....


----------



## guddn (5. Juni 2007)

Hihi,

ich schaue mal was mein Bein sagt, aber für nen halben Donnerstag wäre ich in WB zu haben...

Der guddn.


----------



## ricktick (5. Juni 2007)

driver79 schrieb:


> werd am donnerstag den ganzen tag in wildbad sein....



Gib morgen nochmal bescheid ob das sicher ist, dann bring ich dein Zeug mit


----------



## sms (5. Juni 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> ...
> @SMS: ne war nicht Wg-mäßig; habe jetzt richtig viel Zeit zum  radfahren...
> und saufen und .....


Hmm, hast du schonmal 2 Vorteile mir gegenüber: radfahren und saufen   


sms-Genesungsstand:
Meine Genesung macht enorme Fortschritte.... sagt zumindest der Physiodingsbums.
Ich kann in diesem Moment sogar meinen Unterarm auf den Tisch legen und mit der rechten Hand die Maus bedienen.


----------



## Dirty85 (5. Juni 2007)

Hi leute wäre jemand heute dabei ??? so gegen 13 uhr ??? dh stuttgart !
mfg


----------



## zerg10 (5. Juni 2007)

Dirty85 schrieb:


> Hi leute wäre jemand heute dabei ??? so gegen 13 uhr ??? dh stuttgart !
> mfg



Die meisten Leute hier haben keine Ferien, sondern müssen regulär einer Arbeit nachgehen.

Und wo in Stuttgart kann man denn DH fahren ?  

@SMS
Mache heute mal Krankenbesuch bei Dir...


----------



## Dirty85 (5. Juni 2007)

na zacke hoch und ab an fernsehturm und runter  ich mein du bist ja sicherlich schüler , und hättest zeit ?


----------



## sms (5. Juni 2007)

zerg10 schrieb:


> ...
> @SMS
> Mache heute mal Krankenbesuch bei Dir...


Cool,
wann?

Wie willst du dein Steak?
Sonst noch wer Bock auf Fleisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (5. Juni 2007)

Frag' mal den Steppi, dann können wir seine Bremsen gleich bei Dir entlüften...


----------



## sms (5. Juni 2007)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Frag' mal den Steppi, ..


@Steppi:
Sag wann, ich hab zeit


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Juni 2007)

@sms
Wäre nat. auch ne Variante. Müsste dann aber dem Delf absagen für heute.
Dann noch meine Bremsen wieder umschrauben und rüber geradelt kommen. Irgendwas muss ich heute für die Kondition tun. Langsames radeln baut ja auch Fett ab  

Entlüftung bei Dir auf dem Balkon????



@Zerg 
Vergess aber net wieder das Werkzeug und das Magura BLUT 
Da bring ich gleich meine vordere Louise mit. Die soll ja mal an eine Stadtschlampe ran.



@all
Hat noch wer nen Pig DH Pro rumliegen?
HAb schon einen bestellt würde aber es aber gerne schnell machen lassen.


----------



## sms (5. Juni 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> ..
> @Zerg
> Vergess aber net wieder das Werkzeug und das Magura BLUT
> Da bring ich gleich meine vordere Louise mit. Die soll ja mal an eine Stadtschlampe ran.


Zergs Werzeug ist eh schon bei mir    

Soll der Delf halt auch kommen,
ich habe exakt 4 Stühle hier,
dann passt das.

@de wie schauts?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Juni 2007)

@SMS
Rückzug 

Wird nix. Sorry. Aber das wird die TAge.


----------



## sms (5. Juni 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @SMS
> Rückzug
> 
> Wird nix. Sorry. Aber das wird die TAge.


Waaaa,
jetzt war ich grad Steaks kaufen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Juni 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Waaaa,
> jetzt war ich grad Steaks kaufen..


Die halten noch nen paar Tage. So wie die eingelegt sind 
HAb halt schon gestern zugesagt und Delf möchte auch noch biken. 
Er wollte danach noch rüber fahren aber das wird mir dann viel zu spät.
Muss ja Kohle verdienen.


----------



## sms (5. Juni 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Die halten noch nen paar Tage. So wie die eingelegt sind
> HAb halt schon gestern zugesagt und Delf möchte auch noch biken.
> Er wollte danach noch rüber fahren aber das wird mir dann viel zu spät.
> Muss ja Kohle verdienen.


Geht schaffen,
radelt hier rüber,
wattzt durch meinen Wald,
danach gibts BBB-Party (Balkon-Bike-Build-Party).


----------



## Koeni (5. Juni 2007)

driver79 schrieb:


> werd am donnerstag den ganzen tag in wildbad sein....



nimmst mich mit  ?


----------



## driver79 (5. Juni 2007)

ricktick schrieb:


> Gib morgen nochmal bescheid ob das sicher ist, dann bring ich dein Zeug mit



geb dir heut bescheid   bin auf jeden fall am donnerstag da!!! egal wie's wetter wird, auch wenns schneit  . denke so ab 10:00 / 10:30 uhr



Koeni schrieb:


> nimmst mich mit  ?



kann ich machen. treffpunkt wieder am leonberger bad, so um 9:15 / 9:30 uhr?


----------



## Marina (5. Juni 2007)

dann sieht man sich ja 
oh weia, morgen is meine Todtnau-Jungfernfahrt. Falls ich also Donnerstag nur mit Cam da bin hab ich mir zerlegt^^* ich mach dann auch gerne fotos


----------



## Koeni (5. Juni 2007)

@driver
alles klar. Ich schau dann mal noch, ob ich den ganzen Tag fahr, oder noch Bilder mach...


----------



## Marina (5. Juni 2007)

Wenn ich doch fahren kann (ich hoffe es mal) machst dann auch ein paar von mir?


----------



## Koeni (5. Juni 2007)

kann ich machen, aber dann zieh dir was buntes an und fahr schnell


----------



## de_reu (5. Juni 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Geht schaffen,
> radelt hier rüber,
> wattzt durch meinen Wald,
> danach gibts BBB-Party (Balkon-Bike-Build-Party).



Da hat der Steppi nix erzählt, nu hab ich schon Nudeln gekocht und muss noch an'n Palast...
Aber nächstes mal, kann Dir auch nen Nudelsieb mitbringen....;-)

Auf'er Arbeit habe ich halt keinen Zugang...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Juni 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> Da hat der Steppi nix erzählt, n....



Das kannste mir net in die Schuhe schieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guddn (6. Juni 2007)

BBB-Q Party? Klingt fein 

Vielleicht komme ich dann auch mal in deinen Wald 

@ zerg: steht deine Hausstrecke eigentlich noch?!

@ WBader: werde gleich morgens erscheinen wegen der Gewitterneigung mittags.

Gruß guddn.

PS: ja leck mich am arsch... www.youtube.com/watch?v=gloeXuBQFPY


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Juni 2007)

@guddn
Die Strecke sieht scho gut aus. Hätte mich wohl umgebracht. Vorallem die Doubles in  sagen wir mal 2m Höhe und 40cm  breite


----------



## Koeni (6. Juni 2007)

driver79 schrieb:


> geb dir heut bescheid   bin auf jeden fall am donnerstag da!!! egal wie's wetter wird, auch wenns schneit  . denke so ab 10:00 / 10:30 uhr
> 
> 
> 
> kann ich machen. treffpunkt wieder am leonberger bad, so um 9:15 / 9:30 uhr?



ja, alles klar, aber wenn's regnet, geh ich lieber am Samstag mit nach Tostnau...


----------



## zerg10 (6. Juni 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> @ zerg: steht deine Hausstrecke eigentlich noch?!



Steht und ist gut befahrbar, allerdings werde ich da demnächst mit meinen Knechten die Kanten nachshapen müssen. Sag' Bescheid, wenn du da mal fahren willst...

@SMS
Sorry wegen gestern, hatte einen "Noteinsatz" bei 'nem Bekannten.


----------



## sms (6. Juni 2007)

zerg10 schrieb:


> ..
> @SMS
> Sorry wegen gestern, hatte einen "Noteinsatz" bei 'nem Bekannten.


Öhhhm, du Eumel, ein Anruf gestern oder wenigstens das Eigene Handy mitnehmen und einzuschalten hätte schon Wunder bewirkt.... *Kopfschüttl*


----------



## driver79 (6. Juni 2007)

@koni

ok, wenn du nicht kommen soltest meld dich kurz bei mir.


@ ricktick

bin morgen in wb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! du auch, oder?


edit: @ koni 

nehm dann morgen 2 räder mit, kannst dann dein vorderrad schon mal ausbauen.


----------



## ricktick (6. Juni 2007)

driver79 schrieb:


> @ ricktick
> 
> bin morgen in wb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! du auch, oder?



Jap, und ich habe drei Dinge für dich im Gepäck


----------



## Backwoods (6. Juni 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> BBB-Q Party? Klingt fein
> 
> Vielleicht komme ich dann auch mal in deinen Wald
> 
> ...



Jo,

is genau das video was ich euch vor 2 wochen als mpg file gemailt hab.
nur dem guddn nicht, weil ich die mail adresse nicht hab.

sind die 6,x MB eigentlich bei euch angekommen?

Wer hat morgen zeit zum biken?
aber nicht in todtnau oder WB - mein gelübde, wie der sms so schön gesagt hat steht noch


----------



## de_reu (6. Juni 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Wer hat morgen zeit zum biken?
> aber nicht in todtnau oder WB - mein gelübde, wie der sms so schön gesagt hat steht noch



Bin dabei, möglichst nicht ganz soo früh! Wo?
hätte evt. auch länger Zeit...

De


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (6. Juni 2007)

driver79 schrieb:


> @koni
> 
> ok, wenn du nicht kommen soltest meld dich kurz bei mir.
> 
> ...



Jo, also das Wetter scheint ja sooo schlecht nicht zu werden, falls du nix von mir hörst, bin ich zwischen 9:15 und 9:30 Uhr da...

bis denn


----------



## Backwoods (6. Juni 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> Bin dabei, möglichst nicht ganz soo früh! Wo?
> hätte evt. auch länger Zeit...
> 
> De



Seit wann geh ich früh biken ?

dann mach mal einen kreativen vorschlag, nicht vor 11 und nicht nach 14 Uhr 
esslingen ist ok, aber diesmal von der anderen seite!

treffpunkt an der strecke in rommelshausen.
dann machts auch nix wenn jemand zu spät kommt  

wir fahren dann die trails vom letzten mal und min zwei mehr die wir noch gesehen haben. den einen werden wir wohl erstmal hochschieben müssen ich hab keine ahnung wo der einstieg ist.


----------



## de_reu (7. Juni 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Seit wann geh ich früh biken ?
> ..., nicht vor 11 und nicht nach 14 Uhr


q.e.d.!



Backwoods schrieb:


> esslingen ist ok, aber diesmal von der anderen seite!
> treffpunkt an der strecke in rommelshausen.
> dann machts auch nix wenn jemand zu spät kommt
> .....



Dann las mal 13:00 an peilen!
de


----------



## Backwoods (7. Juni 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> q.e.d.!
> 
> Dann las mal 13:00 an peilen!
> de



Geht klar 
Bis 13:00 in RH an der Strecke


----------



## Kailinger (7. Juni 2007)

Morgen ist Brückentag, hab aber ned sooo viel Zeit: Jemand ab 11 oder so Hörnchen jagen?

Kai


----------



## sms (7. Juni 2007)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Morgen ist Brückentag, hab aber ned sooo viel Zeit: Jemand ab 11 oder so Hörnchen jagen?
> 
> Kai


Seit wann bist du denn wieder fitt?
Ich dachte bei dir war/ist irgendwo was ab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (7. Juni 2007)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Morgen ist Brückentag, hab aber ned sooo viel Zeit: Jemand ab 11 oder so Hörnchen jagen?
> 
> Kai



morgen is garkein Brückentag du Ar$ch


----------



## sms (7. Juni 2007)

Link


----------



## Marina (7. Juni 2007)

Oho wo hast des lied denn her?


----------



## Backwoods (7. Juni 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Link



sehr schönes filmchen 

Hab mir heute schon die swamp thing wieder herbeigesehnt 
der wald zwischen rommelshausen und esslingen war ganz schön flüssig. mit heizen war da net viel - dauernd auf der bremse stehen.

wir ham ausgesehen als ob wir im november unterwegs gewesen wären 

@guddn: wir ham den trial gechecked den du das letzte mal von unten gesehen hast! (erstmal von unten hochgeschoben) ...und der kommt verdammt gut 

es gibt noch einen weiteren, aber wir waren schon zu schlapp. das wetter war ganz schön übel.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Juni 2007)

Also, Dirks Gabel ist noch weg und Brumbrums Auto ist immernoch verreckt.
Bin ich denn hier der einzige der Bock auf Todtnau hat? Will net alleine fahren!
Allerdings hab ich keinen Kombi um jemanden einzuladen.

Wie isses nu mit Samstag? Geht noch wer nach Todtnau???
Geiles langes WE und ich fahr net einmal DH  Des kann ja wohl net wahr sein. 

Is Samstag wer in Wildbad ?


----------



## sms (7. Juni 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> ...Geht noch wer nach Todtnau???...


Ich könnte ja mit, aber ich kann weder fahren, noch fahren 




Das beste von Roam

Da hätte ich aber auch gemotzt

sms, was wirklich mit ihm geschah


----------



## Kailinger (8. Juni 2007)

Naja, geht schon wieder...
Ist nimmer ab, stabil verschraubt.
Ich fang so langsam wieder an!



sms schrieb:


> Seit wann bist du denn wieder fitt?
> Ich dachte bei dir war/ist irgendwo was ab?


----------



## Koeni (8. Juni 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Also, Dirks Gabel ist noch weg und Brumbrums Auto ist immernoch verreckt.
> Bin ich denn hier der einzige der Bock auf Todtnau hat? Will net alleine fahren!
> Allerdings hab ich keinen Kombi um jemanden einzuladen.
> 
> ...




Klar hab ich bock, aber ich kanns mir grad echt net leisten. Falls du nach Wildbad   
gehst, kannste mir aber bescheid geben, da wär ich dabei. Wildbad kostet mit Sprit noch weniger als in Todtnau nur die Liftkarte. Ich weiß nur noch net, ob ich dann halbtageskarte fahr...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Juni 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> Klar hab ich bock, aber ich kanns mir grad echt net leisten. Falls du nach Wildbad
> gehst, kannste mir aber bescheid geben, da wär ich dabei. Wildbad kostet mit Sprit noch weniger als in Todtnau nur die Liftkarte. Ich weiß nur noch net, ob ich dann halbtageskarte fahr...



Ich geb Dir dann Bescheid.Dann muss ich wenigstens dort nicht nicht alleine fahren. War schon lange nicht mehr in WB.


----------



## Koeni (8. Juni 2007)

also, der mike is in todtnau morgen, is auch jemand in wildbad ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (8. Juni 2007)

ich bin jetzt mal weg heute abend. Wär schee, wenn sich noch jemand meldet wegen morgen. Nummer habt Ihr ja alle. Ansonsten bin ich wohl halbtags da von 10 bis 2...


----------



## guddn (9. Juni 2007)

Tach,

WB war luschdig am DO... Wetter war ja klasse, Fotos sind online.

Schönes WE, bis denne... guddn.


----------



## dangerousD (9. Juni 2007)

Mangels Gabel am Downhiller (BTW: Top Job, Sport Import!  ) war ich gestern abend Frust abbauen in Markgröningen... und habe mich sogar abends um acht noch fast totgeschwitzt! Heute dann mit Delf Singletrails im Schönbuch fahren - immerhin sind wir in der ersten Stunde trocken von oben geblieben. Dann setzte dieser schöne warme, aber auch ziemlich nasse Regen ein... na ja, dann also noch eine Stunde im Regen gefahren. Zu Hause lief dann uns dann das Wasser aus den Schuhen...

Morgen vormittag will ich - je nach Wetterlage - mal nach Rommelshausen (oder evtl. doch wieder Markgröningen) fahren. Jemand dabei? Wollte auf jeden Fall 2 Stunden fahren, Start um zehn... Meldet Euch einfach,

bis denne 

der D


----------



## driver79 (9. Juni 2007)

wie lang is denn die gabel schon bei denen?

hätte da noch ne ersatzgabel rumliegen, wenn du mal ne dorado testen willst gib bescheid . bin aber ab donnerstag ca. 16:00 uhr aufm weg nach ilmenau.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Juni 2007)

Jungs, Todtnau war der Hammer!!!
Das feuchte von Oben hatten wir allerdings auch. Aber gerade das, hat es so richtig geil gemacht  Wir waren eigentlich raften  und haben einige Seen überwunden. Auch gab es kurzfristig keine Wurzelpassage mehr. Die wuzeln waren sozusagen unter Wasser. WAr ein komisches Gefühl die Wuzeln nur zu spüren statt zu sehen 

Sehr geil!

@Driver
Der "Dirt" ist echt Mist. Wird aber geändert!


----------



## dangerousD (9. Juni 2007)

@driver
Danke für das Angebot... aber ich schaue mich gerade nach einer eigenen Alternative um. Eine mit M am Anfang und drei gleichen Zahlen im Namen. Die Boxxer an sich ist zwar eine gute Gabel, aber der Pflegeaufwand und die damit verbundenen Wartepausen sind mir einfach zu viel...


----------



## sms (9. Juni 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ..Eine mit M am Anfang und drei gleichen Zahlen im Namen. ...


Guckst du in dein gmx-postfach


----------



## driver79 (10. Juni 2007)

@steppi

gut das ich nicht der eizige bin, der den dirt net mag...
hoffentlich ändern sie den bevor ich das nächste mal in todtnau bin


@ dd

dann eben net  ich hab mit meiner boxxer keine probleme.....


----------



## dangerousD (10. Juni 2007)

@sms

Habe ich gemacht, da ist aber nix drin  

@driver

Dann warte mal eine Saison ab  Im Ernst: will halt - so wie Du - auch eine Alternative haben. Damit ich im Fall der Fälle fahren kann und nicht warten muß...

@all
Bin dann ab zehn etwa in Rommelshausen... auch wenn ich die Hoffnung fast aufgegeben habe, dort jemanden von Euch zu treffen  Laßt mich nicht allein!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (10. Juni 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @all
> Bin dann ab zehn etwa in Rommelshausen... auch wenn ich die Hoffnung fast aufgegeben habe, dort jemanden von Euch zu treffen  Laßt mich nicht allein!!!



fahr jetzt auch hin 
de


----------



## sms (10. Juni 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @sms
> 
> Habe ich gemacht, da ist aber nix drin


o.k.,
du hast jetzt eine mail in deinem gmx-postfach* und* in der Firma   ups


----------



## dangerousD (10. Juni 2007)

@sms

Gefunden! 

@de_reu

War lustig heute, und trockener als gestern. War ja lange nicht mehr in Rom, der Wallride und die Jump-Box sind eine echte Bereicherung. Macht richtig Laune!


----------



## de_reu (11. Juni 2007)

wie sieht's aus? hat unter der Woche jemand Zeit?
Di. (morgen)?

Is wahrscheinlich ziemlich schlammig, daher RH oder SMS?

de


----------



## sms (11. Juni 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> ...oder SMS?
> 
> de


und danach können wir lecker Fleisch auf meinem Balkon grillen.
Das hiesige FF-Geschäft (Fleischtheke im Penner um die Ecke) hat bis 20 Uhr auf...
-> wat is?


----------



## dangerousD (11. Juni 2007)

@sms

Mußt Du verzweifelt sein, wenn Du jetzt schon den Delf einlädst   

@de_reu

Im Feierabendverkehr durch Stuttgart dauert mir zu lange... werde wohl hier eine Runde drehen, der Fitneß wegen. Auch wenn ROM lockt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (11. Juni 2007)

Vorsicht vor der gefräsigen Brechsandmotte:




Einschlagstelle im Auge des Fuchses


----------



## guddn (12. Juni 2007)

Sooo,

habe vorhin mit da_captain gesprochen, der wäre heute abend (Dienstag) mit in Rommelshausen von der Partie... 

Ich wäre nach dem Schaffen so gegen 19:30 anwesend, da is ja noch a weng hell 

Noch jnd. Interesse? De?

@ backwoods: klingt fein mit ES, will mich auf jeden Fall dort nochmal umsehen... aber dreckiges Rad is nich... bin grad soo verwöhnt 

@ sms: Brechsand?! Wo hats dich zerlegt?!

Na dann gute Nacht, guddn.


----------



## Marina (12. Juni 2007)

da wo er seine schicke verletzung her hat.


----------



## sms (12. Juni 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> da wo er seine schicke verletzung her hat.


Gell die is schick


----------



## sms (12. Juni 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> @ sms: Brechsand?! Wo hats dich zerlegt?!


Wie schon geschrieben




(linke Tür!!!)


----------



## sms (12. Juni 2007)

Verdammt,

irgendwann dreh ich hier noch durch ...


----------



## Marina (12. Juni 2007)

gehts dir noch gut?^^*


----------



## de_reu (12. Juni 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> Sooo,
> 
> habe vorhin mit da_captain gesprochen, der wäre heute abend (Dienstag) mit in Rommelshausen von der Partie...
> 
> ...



bin auch so gegen 19:30 da..


----------



## de_reu (12. Juni 2007)

sms schrieb:


> und danach können wir lecker Fleisch auf meinem Balkon grillen.
> Das hiesige FF-Geschäft (Fleischtheke im Penner um die Ecke) hat bis 20 Uhr auf...
> -> wat is?



Cooles Angebot, aber der SMS-Wald steht z.Z. nicht so richtig hoch im Kurs...
keine Ahnung wieso, beio der Hitze z.Z. fährt eh niekmand läger als die Runde ist..
Sonst müssen wir vielleicht mal so vorbeikommen, bevor du durchdrehst....

De


----------



## guddn (12. Juni 2007)

@ de: stimmt net, war später... 

Aber Rommelshausen hat echt Laune gemacht, sauuschnell, auch wenn ich 
anfangs auf meiner Gummikuh noch bis in die Flats gesrungen bin 

War luschdig. Wann auch immer, bin wieder dabei 

guddn.

PS: @ sms... klingt net gut!!! Wird alles gut, schon mal mit Balloons abgelenkt...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (13. Juni 2007)

Heute war ich fleissig!


----------



## zerg10 (13. Juni 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Heute war ich fleissig!



Wieso sehe ich auf den Filmen immer nur deinen linken Arm ? Die Kamera kannste damit ja nicht halten, sonst wären es ja zwei linke Hände


----------



## sms (13. Juni 2007)

zerg10 schrieb:


> ... Die Kamera kannste damit ja nicht halten, sonst wären es ja zwei linke Hände


Steht doch im Abspann! 


Darf ich dein Werkzeug benutzen!?!


----------



## guddn (13. Juni 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Heute war ich fleissig!



@ sms: dein Rad scheint zu blitzen und blinken wie nie 

@ driver: drücke dir die Daumen, viel Spaß des WE.

Öhm, wäre noch jemand in WB dies WE dabei?! DaCaptain... ?
Alternativ: Tour mit Rommelshausen-Besuch?!

guddn.


----------



## driver79 (13. Juni 2007)

danke!!!!


----------



## dangerousD (13. Juni 2007)

Heute ist meine Boxxer vom Service zurück gekommen. Mit neuer Druckstufe, kostenlos ersetzt  Dafür nur noch mit 2/3 des Federweges    Was habe ich den Jungs bei Sport Import getan? Jetzt kann ich das Ding gleich wieder einschicken, ohne damit gefahren zu sein...  

In erster Konsequenz tätige ich jetzt einen Frustkauf und lasse mir eine Marozzi drei acht raus... oder wie die heißt   Bevor ich dann in Frankreich ohne Gabel da stehe  Bin dann mal shoppen...


----------



## driver79 (13. Juni 2007)

du schickst deine gabel zu oft ein


----------



## Koeni (13. Juni 2007)

kaufst mir auch eine mit ? Kohle kriegste irgendwann


----------



## sms (13. Juni 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ....einen Frustkauf .... dann mal shoppen...


Habe gerade nochmals geschaut, meine aus besagtem Shop ist definitiv *mit* diese Hologrammbepper von Cosmic usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (13. Juni 2007)

@driver

Aber nicht freiwillig, da kannste Gift drauf nehmen!  
Viel Spaß in Ilmenau (ich nehme einfach mal an, daß guddn sich darauf bezogen hat)  Evtl. sehen wir uns auf der Autobahn, begebe mich auch in die Heimat. Habe allerdings keine Zeit, um vorbei zu kommen... 

@koni

Netter Versuch... kannst ja meine Boxxer haben, wenn sie dann mal wieder funzt 

@sms

Dann haut das ja hin... Bestellung ist raus!


----------



## sms (13. Juni 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @sms
> 
> Dann haut das ja hin... Bestellung ist raus!


Was für ein Zufall verkaufe ich gerade jetzt eine 1A 888 Tasche


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Juni 2007)

@Driver
Viel Erfolg!

@Danger

Die sind noch  schlimmer als Cosmic 

@sms
  Zu viel ist nie gut.


----------



## Backwoods (13. Juni 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> Alternativ: Tour mit Rommelshausen-Besuch?!
> 
> guddn.



wenn überhaupt, geht bei mir nur sonntag

ich hätte da ja noch nen trail offen, wo wir bisher nur das obere stück hochgeschoben haben, um den anfang zu finden


----------



## sms (13. Juni 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @sms
> Zu viel ist nie gut.


Dafür habe ich Ivan's Anzeige gefunden  

"Die Teflonbeschichtung ist an 2 Stellen etwas ausgeleiert, *habe jedoch keinen Einfluss auf die Funktion gemerkt*."  -> Wie auch, wenn sie garnicht funktioniert  

" U-Turn wurde abgebaut und stattdessen *wurde von einem Fachmann* eine Federvorspannung eingebaut, alles mit Aluknopf und ziemlich stabil gemacht." -> Fachmann aus welchem Land?


----------



## de_reu (14. Juni 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> wenn überhaupt, geht bei mir nur sonntag
> 
> ich hätte da ja noch nen trail offen, wo wir bisher nur das obere stück hochgeschoben haben, um den anfang zu finden



bin leider das WE bis Mi. einschließlich nicht da!

Do. wieder.... sonst nächstes WE!

De


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (14. Juni 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Heute war ich fleissig!




Sehr geil umgesetzt!

De


----------



## zerg10 (14. Juni 2007)

@Sms
Klar darfst du das Zeug benutzen. Dann kommt das Demo auch mal in den Genuß von Drehmoment  

@Rest
Sonntag Rommelshausen wäre ich dabei. Bevorzugt am Nachmittag...


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (14. Juni 2007)

@driver: viel erfolg!!!

@guddn: wenn ich bis zum wochende mein bike wiederbekomm geh ich auf jeden fall nach wildbad, ansonsten warscheinlich wieder rommelshausen oder ne tour. 

im kb hab ich gestern übrigens ne schöne hühnerleiter entdeckt, muss ich mal noch austesten...


----------



## sms (14. Juni 2007)

So, nachher kommen die Fäden raus.
Bis dahin guck ich mir das an.



Edit:
War voll die blaue lange Nylonschnur.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Juni 2007)

DaCaPtAiN schrieb:


> im kb hab ich gestern übrigens ne schöne hühnerleiter entdeckt, muss ich mal noch austesten...



Die is ganz witzig. Halt leider ne SAckgasse.
Und les mal den Sprung auf dem letzten Brett


----------



## driver79 (14. Juni 2007)

ja, werd am we in ilmenau sein. danke für die erfolgswünsche. bin mal gespannt wie es wird


----------



## Marina (14. Juni 2007)

du machst se einfach alle fertig 
machst für mich inner damen hobby bitte platz 1


----------



## Koeni (14. Juni 2007)

hey chris, von mir natürlich au viel glück, aber eigentlich egal, hauptsache es macht bock . Bin bissle neidisch


----------



## Marina (14. Juni 2007)

und wieso bist dann ned dabei?


----------



## sms (14. Juni 2007)

Jo Chris,
auch von mir einen schönen flüssigen Lauf (auch wenn warscheinlich viel flüssiges von oben kommt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (14. Juni 2007)

weil ich keinen Startplatz mehr bekommen hab


----------



## hansbär (14. Juni 2007)

driver79 schrieb:


> ja, werd am we in ilmenau sein. danke für die erfolgswünsche. bin mal gespannt wie es wird



Tja da wollt ich eigentlich au hin   , aber meine Schulter wirds mir danken wenn ich net geh.....Jedenfalls dir viel spaß.

@sms
Wie? Du bekommst erst heute den Faden raus. Hab den sei Montag nich mehr. Kannst du dein Arm schon wieder ein wenig bewegen?
Mir ist was glaub was dummes passiert oder eher der Operierende Arzt hat mist gebaut. Dache da wär ein kleiner Pickel auf der Narbe und hab daran rumgemacht - lies sich aber net entfernen. Wie ich jetzt vermute steht da einer der Fäden (von den Fiber Wire innen) heraus. Mal sehn was mein Doc dazu meint.





@Koeni
Wenn du in Ilmenau mitfahren willst(Hobby, men), dann geh einach hin und sag du springst für mich ein. Ich steh noch auf der Starterliste.


----------



## Koeni (14. Juni 2007)

Danke für das Angebot, aber das hätt ich früher wissen müssen, dann hätt ich die Woche über schon gelernt, was ich jetzt am WE machen muss...


----------



## sms (14. Juni 2007)

hansbär schrieb:


> @sms
> Wie? Du bekommst erst heute den Faden raus. Hab den sei Montag nich mehr.


in den entlassungspapieren stand:
Fadenentfernung 12-14 Tage.
Den Zettel hatte ich der Sprechstundendame gegeben und gesagt, ich will einen passenden Termin, am besten direkt nach einem der Physio-termine, weil der Arzt gerade im selben Gebäude 2 Stockwerke drunter ist, und wenn ich schonmal da bin...  


hansbär schrieb:


> Kannst du dein Arm schon wieder ein wenig bewegen?


Naja, Essen geht schon wieder  


hansbär schrieb:


> Mir ist was glaub was dummes passiert oder eher der Operierende Arzt hat mist gebaut. Dache da wär ein kleiner Pickel auf der Narbe und hab daran rumgemacht - lies sich aber net entfernen. Wie ich jetzt vermute steht da einer der Fäden (von den Fiber Wire innen) heraus. Mal sehn was mein Doc dazu meint.


  hört sich nix gut an.

@Koni
Das ist deine Chance!!!


----------



## Koeni (14. Juni 2007)

@sms
Ja, DIE Chance mir mein Vordiplom zu versauen .
War ja letztes Jahr schon da. War echt saugeil, aber diesmal gehts halt nicht


----------



## Backwoods (14. Juni 2007)

Ich glaub zwar nicht, dass hier jemand so einen Syntace Force 99 Vorbau am Bike hat aber falls doch besser mal hier reinschauen:

http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=1&pk=1206

Da gibt's nen Rückruf

Nich, dass es auch noch unnötige Verletzungen gibt!


----------



## hansbär (14. Juni 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> Danke für das Angebot, aber das hätt ich früher wissen müssen, dann hätt ich die Woche über schon gelernt, was ich jetzt am WE machen muss...



Ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen das die mich von der Liste nehmen da ich denen gesagt habe das ich nicht teilnehmen kann. Aber das machen die warum auch immer nicht. Wenn ichs gewusst hät, hät ich schon mal früher was gesagt. Nun ja falls noch jemand mehr als spontan ist, die möglichkeit besteht jedenfalls an meiner stelle zu fahren.


----------



## guddn (15. Juni 2007)

Na dann mal gute Genesung allen zusammengeflickten. Kunstfehler können aber wenig .

@ backwoods: ist nicht mehr ganz taufrisch der Rückruf, sind aber auch wenig veraute (eher Rennrad-)Teile.

So, ich bin Sonntach definitiv in WB unterwegs, Wetter scheint zu passen...

Gruß vom guddn.


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (15. Juni 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Die is ganz witzig. Halt leider ne SAckgasse.
> Und les mal den Sprung auf dem letzten Brett



Dank meine Demenz hab ich schon wieder vergessen was da stand. Aber ich komm bestimmt mal wieder vorbei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brett (15. Juni 2007)

DaCaPtAiN schrieb:


> Dank meine Demenz hab ich schon wieder vergessen was da stand. Aber ich komm bestimmt mal wieder vorbei...



Bald gehts weiter !


----------



## guddn (16. Juni 2007)

@ DaCaPtAiN: haste dein Rad wieder?

Werde so um 10:00 in WB sein, so hoffe ich...

guddn.

PS: uuuii, du kriegsch ja noch Geld


----------



## Backwoods (17. Juni 2007)

Ok,

ich frag dann lieber per PN


----------



## Backwoods (17. Juni 2007)

Hi Steppi,

wenn du schon daheim bist kannste auch nachher die runde mitfahren!
oder gehts noch nach WB?

ich weis noch nicht genau wann ich starte.


----------



## sms (17. Juni 2007)

Respect   und Glückwunsch an

Driver zu Min 02:28,97    und Platz  59 


und 


Mega Respect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und Glückwunsch an

brumbrum zu Min 02:19,30 und Platz 4 



More Results here


----------



## Koeni (17. Juni 2007)

wars ziel denn jetzt sogar noch vorm skihang? Wär komisch, aber da stand ja der IXS-Cup Bogen oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Juni 2007)

Jo, Glückwunsch an alle.
@brumbrum
Ich glaub Dein Rad gefällt Dir


----------



## driver79 (17. Juni 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Respect   und Glückwunsch an
> 
> Driver zu Min 02:45,67    und Platz  59
> 
> ...




danke, aber mich hier schlechter machen, als ich war 
die 2:45 war der seedingrun!!!


----------



## sms (17. Juni 2007)

driver79 schrieb:


> danke, aber mich hier schlechter machen, als ich war
> die 2:45 war der seedingrun!!!


upps, schiess copy&paste


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (17. Juni 2007)

jo, glückwunsch an die racer!!!


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (17. Juni 2007)

Auch von mir Glückwunsch an Chris und Stieven.


----------



## Marina (17. Juni 2007)

aber hallo jungs, genau sowas wollt ich sehn


----------



## guddn (18. Juni 2007)

@ Illmenauer...

In Rommelshausen wäre ich unter der Woche wieder dabei. Nach der Abeit 
versteht sich...

Gruß vom guddn.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Juni 2007)

@brumbrum
Hab gerade nen Bild gefunden.
Denke mal, dass Du das bist.

Komisch, Bild wird nicht angezeigt. Also hier im Text.
Falls Du das Bild haben willst, kann ich sicher besorgen.
Ist vom Stefan. Aka "Dirtmag".

Hier gibt es noch mehr Bilder von Dir. Musst halt nen Klickmarathon machen ;-)








@Driver
Von Dir gibbet kein einziges. Komisch. Zumindest nicht da wo ich geschaut habe.


----------



## brumbrum (18. Juni 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Respect   und Glückwunsch an
> 
> Driver zu Min 02:28,97    und Platz  59
> 
> ...



Danke, aber wenn ich die 02:19,30 gefahren wäre, dann hätte ich den dritten Platz gehabt -- es waren 02:22:13.
Egal, hat fett Spass gemacht


----------



## brumbrum (18. Juni 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @brumbrum
> Hab gerade nen Bild gefunden.
> Denke mal, dass Du das bist.
> 
> ...



Hey Danke       so schnell hatte ich noch nie ein Bild von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (18. Juni 2007)

So,

Morgen (Dienstag) ab 19:00 Uhr 
fröhliches Grillen auf meinem Balkon.

(die ersten sieben Gäst kriegen einen Sitzplatz, danach wird's eng)

Also! E-Grill ist vorhanden, Nahrung bitte mitbringen!

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## dirtmag (18. Juni 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Respect   und Glückwunsch an
> 
> Driver zu Min 02:28,97    und Platz  59
> http://www.ixsdownhillcup.com/results/iXS-GDC2007-Ilmenau-Resultate-iXS_Cup.pdf


Ich wußte doch das da ein 2stage an mir vorbeigezischt ist  Das war so schnell, da wußte ich nicht ob das jetzt Chris war oder ich mich nur verguckt habe.


----------



## dirtmag (18. Juni 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> wars ziel denn jetzt sogar noch vorm skihang? Wär komisch, aber da stand ja der IXS-Cup Bogen oder ?


Das Ziel war ca. auf halber Strecke des Skihangs


----------



## brumbrum (18. Juni 2007)

Den Daniel nicht vergessen.
Free men: 02:23:00 -- Platz 31 

Fotograf: dirtmag
Quelle: Flickr.com


----------



## sms (18. Juni 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Den Daniel nicht vergessen.
> Free men: 02:23:00 -- Platz 31


Stimmt, den habe ich durch zufall bei irgendwelchen Bildern entdeckt.


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (18. Juni 2007)

@guddn: wie schauts aus mit rommelhausen? mach mal nen vorschlag...


----------



## Backwoods (18. Juni 2007)

Hi,

mir hat's gestern auf der runde 3x das hinterrad verspult, weil der blöde reifen einfach nicht mehr auf der felge halten wollte 

die verdammte "lippe" oder wie immer das am reifen heisst, was am felgenhorn halten sollte, sieht aus, als hätten die motten sie zerfressen  da kleben immer noch stücke von an der flege die vom gummi abgerissen sind  

ist wohl etwas morsch geworden der gute ALTE schwalbe space 
beim 3. mal im unteren teil vom kb trail hatte ich kein bock mehr und hab das shuttel ins mahdental bestelltl 


was ich aber eigentlich sagen wollte (glückwunsch an die zeitfahrer ):
ich hab angfangen einen bekannten trial aufzuräumen der schon seit jahren mit viel holz zugelegt (und dessen freie häfte oder drittel immer noch beliebt) ist.

das zeugs ist so morsch geworden, das es z.t. fast von selbst auseinanderfällt  ich bin auch alleine gut vorangekommen  und würde mich über unterstützung freuen!!!!!!!

@de_reu auf der nächsten runde bist du dran


----------



## Dan (18. Juni 2007)

danke für die bildersammlung! hehe!

ilmenau 07 war aufjedenfall ne reise wert! 
schön strecke egal ob naß oder trocken!
nächstes jahr wieder am start!

glückwünsch an stieven zum 4ten platz! bin mir sicher das es auch noch für den 3.platz gereicht hätte aber wir haben ja vorher ausgemacht das wir nicht bis zur siegerehrung da bleiben wollen 


hoff alle anderen starter von hier hatten genausoviel spaß!!!
was natürlich nicht hätte sein müßen sind die schweren stürze zum schluß das hat die stimmung doch etwas getrübt!
deswegen sollte man sich nicht darüber ärgern wenn  man mal paar sekunden langsammer war als gewollt ....hauptsache heil  und sicher runter!!

so hoff man sieht sich wieder mal am kk wobei ich eigentlich auch mal nach rommelshausen fahren wollte bzw will!


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (18. Juni 2007)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Auch von mir Glückwunsch an Chris und Stieven.


Und an Daniel natürlich auch.  
Hab's leider übersehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guddn (18. Juni 2007)

DaCaPtAiN schrieb:


> @guddn: wie schauts aus mit rommelhausen? mach mal nen vorschlag...



Wenn dann mal mit meinem Azonic HT.

Da müßten dann aber Steuersatz eingepesst, Kurbeln montiert, HR neu eingespeicht & Vorbau getauscht werden...  

Baustelle 2: Litevile wäre mit entlüfteter Bremse, neuen Bremsbelägen und neuem Vorbau einsatzbereit.

Baustelle 3: Mit dem Drössiger könnte ich mit Tauschdämfer anrücken, konsequenterweise dann aber mit Zweit-LRS (wo ich die HR Nabe ersetzen muß).

hmmm, Option drei klingt nach der arbeitsunaufwändigsten 

@ backwoods: ich hatte ja schon mal über den Kauf einer qualitativ hochwertigen Axt nachgedacht... . Da wäre der Morschheitsgrad zweitrangig. Die Discounter haben doch immer mal Motorsägen im Portfolio... 

Reifenwahl: kauf dir doch nen Big Betty, der entstammt einer etwas glücklicheren Produktionsstufe.

Ala gut, guddn.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Juni 2007)

@Backwoods
Wo meinst Du?? Kann Deinen Worten nicht folgen 

@guddn
Mein Steuersatz am Demo müsste auch getauscht werden. 
Die untere Schale reicht aber.

Haste Lust???? 
MAn muss immer so betteln bei diesen´Läden.


----------



## guddn (19. Juni 2007)

@ Steppenwolf-RM: immer her damit 

guddn.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Juni 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> @ Steppenwolf-RM: immer her damit
> 
> guddn.



Wann und wo?


----------



## sms (19. Juni 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Wann und wo?





sms schrieb:


> So,
> 
> Morgen (Dienstag) ab 19:00 Uhr
> fröhliches Grillen auf meinem Balkon.
> ...


----------



## driver79 (19. Juni 2007)

@ sms

werd nacher vorbeischaun und meine dvd abholen.....


ilmenau war nen nettes we. strecke war lustig, old school dh. hat spaß gemacht. im seeding run hatte ich nen sturz, deshalb die "schlechte" zeit. rennlauf lief recht gut, hab fast überall meine gewünschte linie getroffen und bin somit zufrieden mit dem lauf. es fehlt halt doch noch etwas kondition und kraft....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Juni 2007)

sms schrieb:


>


Bin noch auf Arbeit 
Uns mit Zeit isses ehr schlecht. Irgendwie komm ich im Moment zu nix


----------



## sms (19. Juni 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Bin noch auf Arbeit


Dann musst du Feierabend machen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Juni 2007)

Ist morgen jemand in Rommelshausen?
Bin evtl. in der Richtung unterwegs und würde dann mal fahren.


----------



## zerg10 (20. Juni 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ist morgen jemand in Rommelshausen?
> Bin evtl. in der Richtung unterwegs und würde dann mal fahren.



Wird wohl nix, hier in Stuttgart regnet es nämlich...


----------



## de_reu (20. Juni 2007)

O.K. bin gerade wieder zurück in S! 
wie sieht's mit morgen aus; wollte evt. mit nem Kumpel fahren gehen....
de


----------



## sms (20. Juni 2007)

morgen regnets,...
so wie jetzt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Juni 2007)

@sms

Irgendwie hast Du doch langeweile. 
Erdaushub  zu verkaufen 

@guddn

Wie isses? Meine Schale muss raus . Ersatz liegt schon hier.
Schreib mal Deine tel. Nr. als PM.


----------



## zerg10 (21. Juni 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @sms
> 
> Irgendwie hast Du doch langeweile.
> Erdaushub  zu verkaufen
> ...



@steppi
6:50Uhr sag' ich mal


----------



## sms (21. Juni 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @sms
> 
> Irgendwie hast Du doch langeweile.
> Erdaushub  zu verkaufen


Ich kann da nichts dafür,
ich hatte die Forumsseite aufgemacht und da stand zufällig dieser
Thread ganz oben.
Naja, da hab ich ausversehen drauf geklickt und fand Ihn recht lustig  

@backwoods
Falls jemand kurzfristig auf mein Angebot eingeht, verkauf ich ihm erstmal die Erde aus deinem Keller, ok? 


@zerg
ich habe mir von dir mal 3 Tropfen Schraubensicherungsbäpp geliehen, meiner war leer.
Wenn du das Zeug zurück haben willst musst du es leider aus meiner Grizmo herauskratzen


----------



## guddn (21. Juni 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Wann und wo?



Wann kommsch denn mal in Vaihingen Enz vorbei  ? 
Ich bin immer an der Arbeit.

Hab halt hier das Werkzeug... kannsch ja auf dem Weg nach WB vorbeischaun  
Markgröningen mit dem Demo wäre net so der Kracher...

guddn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Juni 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> Wann kommsch denn mal in Vaihingen Enz vorbei  ?
> Ich bin immer an der Arbeit.
> 
> Hab halt hier das Werkzeug... kannsch ja auf dem Weg nach WB vorbeischaun
> ...



Huch, dann hat sich des wohl erledigt.
Dachte Du wohnst In Stuttgart und man könnte das mal Abends machen.

DAnke nochmal für´s Angebot.


----------



## zerg10 (21. Juni 2007)

sms schrieb:


> I...
> 
> @zerg
> ich habe mir von dir mal 3 Tropfen Schraubensicherungsbäpp geliehen, meiner war leer.
> Wenn du das Zeug zurück haben willst musst du es leider aus meiner Grizmo herauskratzen



Kein Prob, ist ja nur das mittelfeste Zeug  Wollte gestern mal bei dir vorbei schauen, aber irgendwie warst du verschwunden...

BTW: Was wiegt die Gizmo ?


----------



## sms (21. Juni 2007)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Kein Prob, ist ja nur das mittelfeste Zeug  Wollte gestern mal bei dir vorbei schauen, aber irgendwie warst du verschwunden...
> 
> BTW: Was wiegt die Gizmo ?


Hä?
Wann? Um 13:40-15:00 War ich nicht da (Pysio)

Danach habe ich probiert ob ich noch Autofahren kann
----> Kann ich, nur die Handbremse kann ich nicht mit der rechten Hand allein anziehen... aber wer fährt schon mit angezogener Handbremse  

372g ist die DS Version (aber mehr als 40 Zähne brauch ich nicht)


----------



## Floater (21. Juni 2007)

...für alle gizmo interessierten: der hibike verkloppt gerade gizmos mit ringle aufdruck für unter 20 öre. sind glaube ich meistens 5er lochkreise, aber bei dem preis kann man sich ja auch noch einen bash guard dazu kaufen...


----------



## sms (21. Juni 2007)

Floater schrieb:


> ...für alle gizmo interessierten: der hibike verkloppt gerade gizmos mit ringle aufdruck für unter 20 öre. sind glaube ich meistens 5er lochkreise, aber bei dem preis kann man sich ja auch noch einen bash guard dazu kaufen...


Naja,
dann lieber wie ich 99 Euro und die Gewissheit, das es perfekt passt und funktioniert.
Für das ringleding muss man erstmal einen Bashguard finden, der exakt den richtigen Durchmesser hat, sonst klappt das mit dem Teil nämlich nicht, da man den abstand der Führungsrollen zur Mitte nicht verstellen kann.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Juni 2007)

@guddn

DAnke nochmal für ´s Angebot. Aber der DD hat alles was ich brauche. Werden das dann nach Todtnau erledigen.

@all
Sonst noch wer außer Dirk und mir am Samstag in Todtnau?


----------



## dangerousD (21. Juni 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @all
> Sonst noch wer außer Dirk und mir am Samstag in Todtnau?


 
Genau... sonst noch jemand außer Mike und mir Samstag in Todtnau?  

@sms
Habe jetzt auch so eine 888-Tasche... da kommt vorerst meine Boxxer rein, die ich morgen inkl. einem RS-T-Shirt zurück bekomme


----------



## sms (21. Juni 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Genau... sonst noch jemand außer Mike und mir Samstag in Todtnau?


Mir is so langweilig, ich könnt grad mitkommen


----------



## Koeni (22. Juni 2007)

wie sehn denn die Pläne der Anderen so aus?
Todtnau is mir grad immernoch zu teuer, aber ne Runde Wildbad hätt ich schon Bock...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brumbrum (22. Juni 2007)

Eichhörnchenparadies


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (22. Juni 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> wie sehn denn die Pläne der Anderen so aus?
> Todtnau is mir grad immernoch zu teuer, aber ne Runde Wildbad hätt ich schon Bock...



hab vor am wochenende nach wildbad zu gehen, kann dich mit nehmen...


----------



## Koeni (22. Juni 2007)

bin morgen für ne halbtageskarte ab 14Uhr mim Jakob in Wildbad. Vielleicht sieht man sich...


----------



## sms (22. Juni 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Eichhörnchenparadies


Wann bist du dort?


----------



## sms (23. Juni 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Wann bist du dort?


Für alle interressierten ab halb 5 werden eichhörnchen verjagt


----------



## brumbrum (23. Juni 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Für alle interressierten ab halb 5 werden eichhörnchen verjagt



Du hast Langeweile, gell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (23. Juni 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Genau... sonst noch jemand außer Mike und mir Samstag in Todtnau?
> 
> @sms
> Habe jetzt auch so eine 888-Tasche... da kommt vorerst meine Boxxer rein, die ich morgen inkl. einem RS-T-Shirt zurück bekomme


Und?
Ich geh mal davon aus, das du heute die 888 eingefahren hast,
jetzt hast du einen direkten Vergleich 888 zu Boxxer.
Was taugt mehr?

Hier ein kurzes Video zur Bedenkzeit.


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (23. Juni 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> bin morgen für ne halbtageskarte ab 14Uhr mim Jakob in Wildbad. Vielleicht sieht man sich...



bin heut irgendwie zu faul, hab mich für morgen entschieden...


----------



## de_reu (23. Juni 2007)

Moin,

War heute nen bischen Wald-Autobahn und wo's nich ganz so matschig ist,  fahren. Hat zufällig jemand nen Noccken schlüssel um nen ISIS Tretlager in ner Husselfeld wieder festzuschrauben?
Bevor ich die Rohrzange raushole....

Morgen wird dann wohl eher nix.

De


----------



## Koeni (23. Juni 2007)

DaCaPtAiN schrieb:


> bin heut irgendwie zu faul, hab mich für morgen entschieden...



ich bin morgen vielleicht auch nochmal da, bin aber noch nicht ganz sicher


----------



## Koeni (23. Juni 2007)

mal noch was Anderes. Ich bin ja grad net so aufm Laufenden, also müsst Ihr mir weiterhelfen. Was is genau der Unterschied zwischen 888 RCV und 888 RC2X VA ?

Danke


----------



## Floater (23. Juni 2007)

rcv kanns du rebound und compression einstellen
rc2x kannst du durchschlagschutz (druckstufe gegen ende) und mit dem va noch das volumen und darüber die progression einstellen. 
zum rc2x kannst du den holk oder den rené befragen, haben das beide und auch beide denke ich schon viel mit experimentiert (renè war von der einfachheit und effizienz der einstellung begeistert).


----------



## Koeni (23. Juni 2007)

is halt schon n ordentlicher Unterschied im Preis. 850 oder mehr, hab ich echt kein Bock für sowas zu zahlen. Die ham doch einen an der Klatsche


----------



## dangerousD (23. Juni 2007)

@sms & koeni

Habe jetzt also den direkten Vergleich zwischen 2007er 888 RC2X VA und meiner alten 2004er BOXXER Team mit 2006er BlackBox-Zugstufe. 

Erster Objektiver Meßwert: Gewicht. Mein Rad ist auf der Waage in Todtnau genau 150 Gramm schwerer geworden. Abzgl. 100 Gramm für die durchgehende Klemmung (lange Schraube mit Gegenhalt am unteren Schaftende) macht das ganze 250 Gramm Gewichtsunterschied - fahre jetzt mit normaler Aheadset-Kralle. Merkt man subjektiv gar nicht...

Zweiter objektiver Wert: Lenkwinkel. Die Marzocchi hat mehr Nachlauf, der Lenkwinkel ist dadurch flacher als bei der Boxxer. War bei der ersten Abfahrt gewöhnungsbedürftig, paßt aber. Subjektiv: erst kippelig, dann aber i.O.

Dritter objektiver Wert: Federweg. Da stehen jetzt ganze 22mm mehr zur Verfügung. Macht subjektiv keinen großen Unterschied, nur der Kopf sagt jetzt eher mal: laß' rollen!

Soviel dazu... die Gabel hat eine sehr effektive Zugstufenverstellung, eine "normale" Druckstufe und eben den VA-Drehknopf. Der macht die Gabel deutlich härter im Endanschlag, man merkt, daß man das Einsetzen der Progression ziemlich genau einstellen kann. Da der Boden heute etwas weicher war, bin ich auch die Gabel weich gefahren. Das Ding klebt echt gut am Boden und auf Wurzeln. Da war die Boxxer deutlich härter und hat mehr an die Hände durchgegeben. Erst bei Highspeed war bei der Boxxer wieder etwas mehr Ruhe drin. Diese Einstellung kann ich ja bei der 888 jetzt auch erreichen, indem ich die Progression mittels VA erhöhe. Gleichzeitig habe ich aber auch die Möglichkeit, die Gabel schön weich im ersten Drittel bzw. der ersten Hälfte zu fahren (wieviel das nun genau ausmacht, kann ich auch nicht sagen). Insgesamt also ein deutliches Plus gegenüber der Boxxer...

Fazit: die 888 hat mich als alten Boxxer-Fan voll überzeugt. Von der Charakteristik her paßt sie super in das Herb, welches ja am Anfang auch schön soft und dann mit zunehmender Progression arbeitet. Sehr geiles Gesamtsetup! Mike und ich haben es uns dann auch so richtig gegeben, die Testbedingungen waren optimal: nicht zu warm, der Boden super griffig, und am Nachmittag kam sogar die Sonne raus. Konnten einige ziemlich schnelle Läufe hinzaubern, das Grinsen hält noch an  Todtnau rockt!!!  Vor allem mit der neuen Gabel... BTW: braucht jemand eine Boxxer?!?!  

@Koeni
Habe im Übrigen nur 799 Euro bezahlt... neu, OVP, mit Garantie. 
Wenn Du mich nett fragst, sage ich Dir auch, wo. Falls der gelangweilte Simon das nicht schon getan hat 


@all
Bin morgen - also Sonntag - so ab 10 Uhr noch mal in Rommelshausen zum Spielen. Vielleicht verirrt sich ja noch jemand dahin... würde mich über Gesellschaft freuen!


----------



## Koeni (23. Juni 2007)

nur 799â¬ ? Is ja fast geschenkt  . Nee danke, isses mir nicht wert. Da muss ich irgendwie schaun, was ich mach. Irgendwas wird schon bei rum kommen

also klar sind 799â¬ n guter Preis, wenn man mal den VK betrachtet, aber auch nur dann...


----------



## dangerousD (23. Juni 2007)

... und durch die Studentenbrille sieht das alles noch mal ganz anders aus. Schon klar... könntest meine Boxxer haben, die gebe ich günstig ab   Ansonsten hilft wohl nur sparen und auf's Studienende warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (24. Juni 2007)

@de_reu
Ich habe leider kein so ein Teil
... Auch Zerg hat kein so ein Teil, zumindest nicht in seiner Werkzeugkiste  

@DD
Danke  

@ Eichhörnchen
hohooo,
da wurde in den vergangenen Tagen in schöner hoher Opfertisch zum komfortablen Quälen der Eichhörnchen installiert.
Feine Sache


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Juni 2007)

Oh ja, der "Opfertisch" sieht sehr interessant aus. Nur leider wird das bei mir in der nächsten Zeit nix 
Erstmal Urlaub und dann PDS 



HAt jemand ne Ahnung wie der Zeitablauf heute in Großheppbach sein soll?


----------



## sms (24. Juni 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Oh ja, der "Opfertisch" sieht sehr interessant aus. Nur leider wird das bei mir in der nächsten Zeit nix
> Erstmal Urlaub und dann PDS
> 
> 
> ...


Renn-Ablauf Sonntag:
Einschreibung 8.30 -10.30 Uhr, Training 8.30-11.00 Uhr, Fahrerbesprechung 11.15 Uhr,
Qualifikation 11.30 - 13.00 Uhr, Finalläufe 14.00 Uhr, Siegerehrung im Anschluss 


Gehen wir hin?
Ich wäre dabei!


----------



## sms (24. Juni 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Ich wäre dabei!


Ich habe Sonnenbrand  
Aber lustig wars,
genial fand ich den Typ, der die Halbe Strecke gerannt ist (mit dem Bike im Arm)


----------



## Koeni (24. Juni 2007)

Naja, wenn's bei Euch gut war is ja alles bestens .

Ich bin auf der Hinfahrt nach Wildbad geblitzt worden und hatte dann auf Run 3 einen meiner heftigsten Stürtze ever  .
Nachm großen Holzdrop in den Tunnel gesprungen und dann kam irgendwann s Hinterrad hoch, kein Plan warum. 5m Frontwheelie und dann ab übern Lenker bei Fullspeed. Ich bin glaub auf alle Protektoren gefallen die ich hab und n Stück Fels hab ich auch abgebrochen. Als ich aufgestanden bin und gemerkt hab, dass ich nur Beulen und keinen Bruch hab, konnt ich's kaum glauben. N neuen Helm brauch ich auch glaub ich  

Ich hab mir schon so oft gedacht, hoffentlich haut's mich an der Stelle nie auf die Fress, des tut bestimmt weh

ach ja
@sms
hast nicht genau genug recherchiert, ich hab den Preis schon toppen können


----------



## sms (24. Juni 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> Naja, wenn's bei Euch gut war is ja alles bestens .
> 
> Ich bin auf der Hinfahrt nach Wildbad geblitzt worden und hatte dann auf Run 3 einen meiner heftigsten Stürtze ever  .
> Nachm großen Holzdrop in den Tunnel gesprungen und dann kam irgendwann s Hinterrad hoch, kein Plan warum. 5m Frontwheelie und dann ab übern Lenker bei Fullspeed. Ich bin glaub auf alle Protektoren gefallen die ich hab und n Stück Fels hab ich auch abgebrochen. Als ich aufgestanden bin und gemerkt hab, dass ich nur Beulen und keinen Bruch hab, konnt ich's kaum glauben. N neuen Helm brauch ich auch glaub ich
> ...


huiii, das hört sich übel an, ...... Mächtig Schwein gehabt.


----------



## sms (24. Juni 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> ach ja
> @sms
> hast nicht genau genug recherchiert, ich hab den Preis schon toppen können









   ....


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (24. Juni 2007)

@koeni: 
hört sich heftig an, zum glück is nix schlimmeres passiert.
wann warst du eigentlich da, hab gar kein morewood gesehen. aber war au nur nachmittags und bin nur 3 mal dh gefahren.


----------



## Koeni (24. Juni 2007)

komisch, bin auch nachmittags da gewesen, hab aber auch nur 3 Abfahrten geschafft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Juni 2007)

@Koni
Gute Besserung falls nötig 

@sms
Wir haben auch nen brand


----------



## Koeni (24. Juni 2007)

@steppi
das is ja das, was mich so gewundert hat. Ich bin glaub noch nie so abgeflogen, aber hab nur Prellungen. Ich glaub, ich brauch netmal Genesungswünsche


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Juni 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> @steppi
> das is ja das, was mich so gewundert hat. Ich bin glaub noch nie so abgeflogen, aber hab nur Prellungen. Ich glaub, ich brauch netmal Genesungswünsche


Dann wünsch ich Dir die


----------



## zerg10 (25. Juni 2007)

sms schrieb:


> @de_reu
> Ich habe leider kein so ein Teil
> ... Auch Zerg hat kein so ein Teil, zumindest nicht in seiner Werkzeugkiste
> ...



Doch, hat er u. das Teil muss auch in der Kiste liegen. Ist das große silberne "Spezialwerkzeug", Rohrzange überlasse ich lieber Dir  

@Koni
Glück gehabt, ich brech' mir bei solchen Aktionen immer gleich was...


----------



## Koeni (25. Juni 2007)

ja, ich schein da irgendwie recht stabil gebaut zu sein


----------



## sms (25. Juni 2007)

zerg10 schrieb:


> @Koni
> Glück gehabt, ich brech' mir bei solchen Aktionen immer gleich was...


bei mir nicht, bei mir reist da wohl was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Juni 2007)

@sms & zerg

Wenn Ihr so ran geht, wird das nix.
Überlegt mal wie oft Ihr Euch schon gemault habt und es ist nix passiert. 
Wenn Ihr Euch mit der Einstellung aufs Bike setzt, ist der nächste Sturz vorprogrammiert. 
Wobei ich nichts verharmlosen will!

Und nehmt es auch nicht so Bier-ernst.

Evtl. bin ich auch nicht Realist genug


----------



## sms (25. Juni 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @sms & zerg
> 
> Wenn Ihr so ran geht, wird das nix.
> Überlegt mal wie oft Ihr Euch schon gemault habt und es ist nix passiert.
> ...


Wo gibts Bier?


----------



## ricktick (26. Juni 2007)

Ich bin da auch schon hingefallen. Bestimmt fünf mal, die Stelle ist einfach scheissgefährlich.


----------



## Marina (26. Juni 2007)

aber auch wieder so spaßig 
da hats glaub jeden schonmal gemault, des muss so.


----------



## sms (26. Juni 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> aber auch wieder so spaßig


Spaß ???? Man ist doch nicht zum Spass dort


----------



## sms (26. Juni 2007)

Aktueller SMS-Genesungsstatus:
Der Physiodingsbums hat mir geraten, die nächsten 2 Termine erstmal weiter noch hinten zu schieben, weil er im Moment nicht genau weis, was er noch machen soll, nachdem ich ihn beim Armdrücken besiegt hatte.
"Beweglichkeit ist Top, Narbenheilung schaut gut aus."


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (26. Juni 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Aktueller SMS-Genesungsstatus:
> Der Physiodingsbums hat mir geraten, die nächsten 2 Termine erstmal weiter noch hinten zu schieben, weil er im Moment nicht genau weis, was er noch machen soll, nachdem ich ihn beim Armdrücken besiegt hatte.
> "Beweglichkeit ist Top, Narbenheilung schaut gut aus."



Na das wird so ein Hänfling sein... Ne, schön zu lesen, dass es so gut verläuft.

VG

Walde


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (26. Juni 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> Naja, wenn's bei Euch gut war is ja alles bestens .
> 
> Ich bin auf der Hinfahrt nach Wildbad geblitzt worden und hatte dann auf Run 3 einen meiner heftigsten Stürtze ever  .
> Nachm großen Holzdrop in den Tunnel gesprungen und dann kam irgendwann s Hinterrad hoch, kein Plan warum. 5m Frontwheelie und dann ab übern Lenker bei Fullspeed. Ich bin glaub auf alle Protektoren gefallen die ich hab und n Stück Fels hab ich auch abgebrochen. Als ich aufgestanden bin und gemerkt hab, dass ich nur Beulen und keinen Bruch hab, konnt ich's kaum glauben. N neuen Helm brauch ich auch glaub ich
> ...



Ist wirklich ein übler / gefährlicher Abschnitt für Stürze... Gut, dass Dir dabei nichts schlimmes passiert ist. 


VG

Walde


----------



## hansbär (27. Juni 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Aktueller SMS-Genesungsstatus:
> Der Physiodingsbums hat mir geraten, die nächsten 2 Termine erstmal weiter noch hinten zu schieben, weil er im Moment nicht genau weis, was er noch machen soll, nachdem ich ihn beim Armdrücken besiegt hatte.
> "Beweglichkeit ist Top, Narbenheilung schaut gut aus."




 .......hatte ich heut kurzfristig. Als ich zu faul zum Laufen und es nicht weit genung fürs Auto war - hab ich einfach mal das Bike genommen.
Und es geht!!!!!!! Ich bin geheilt


----------



## zerg10 (27. Juni 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Aktueller SMS-Genesungsstatus:
> Der Physiodingsbums hat mir geraten, die nächsten 2 Termine erstmal weiter noch hinten zu schieben, weil er im Moment nicht genau weis, was er noch machen soll, nachdem ich ihn beim Armdrücken besiegt hatte.
> "Beweglichkeit ist Top, Narbenheilung schaut gut aus."



Bist du dann in Frankreich mit dabei oder nicht ?

@hansbär
Glückwunsch unbekannterweise...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (27. Juni 2007)

wann is jetzt nochmal der definitve termin für frankreich?


----------



## sms (27. Juni 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> wann is jetzt nochmal der definitve termin für frankreich?


21.07.2007 - 28.07.2007


----------



## Koeni (27. Juni 2007)

hmm, ja, wird wohl tatsächlich nix...


Was für Vorbauten fahrt Ihr denn so an Euren 888's ?


----------



## dangerousD (27. Juni 2007)

*@Les Gets 2007*

*Was soll ich sagen?! Auf Grund der einen oder anderen Absage haben wir jetzt noch 4 Plätze in unserer Hütte frei. Termin ist immer noch der 21.07. bis 28.07. Wer also Bock hat auf eine Woche DH vom Feinsten, soll sich bitte melden! Mache gleich auch noch einen eigenen Fred dazu auf...*

@koni
Die 888 hat es Dir wohl angetan... fahre dazu den Easton Havoc-Vorbau, 6° Steigung, 50mm lang mit Easton Monkey Bar low rise. Kommt schön flach, fast wie der MZ-888-Vorbau


----------



## sms (27. Juni 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> hmm, ja, wird wohl tatsächlich nix...
> 
> 
> Was für Vorbauten fahrt Ihr denn so an Euren 888's ?


Schade

Syntace Superforce 60mm


----------



## Koeni (27. Juni 2007)

ja, wenn dann spontan. Ne geile Gabel hab ich ja dann


----------



## dangerousD (27. Juni 2007)

@sms
Du hast zerg's Frage noch nicht beantwortet  Bislang gehe ich davon aus, daß Du nicht mit nach Frankreich kommen kannst (siehe auch Email). Guten Gewissens könnte ich Dich auch nur unter der Bedingung mitnehmen, daß Du auf's Bergabheizen verzichtest und nur Touren fährst oder einfach zum Relaxen mitkommst. Das Risiko ist ziemlich groß, und wenn Dir etwas passiert, ist mindestens für einen weiteren Mitfahrer der Urlaub auch vorbei... wäre für beide blöd!


----------



## sms (27. Juni 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @sms
> Du hast zerg's Frage noch nicht beantwortet  Bislang gehe ich davon aus, daß Du nicht mit nach Frankreich kommen kannst (siehe auch Email). Guten Gewissens könnte ich Dich auch nur unter der Bedingung mitnehmen, daß Du auf's Bergabheizen verzichtest und nur Touren fährst oder einfach zum Relaxen mitkommst. Das Risiko ist ziemlich groß, und wenn Dir etwas passiert, ist mindestens für einen weiteren Mitfahrer der Urlaub auch vorbei... wäre für beide blöd!


Ihr Schweine,
ihr glaubt doch nicht im Ernst, dass ich mir den Spass entgehen lasse!
Mein Urlaub ist genehmigt, also wird er genommen.
-> Ich bin dabei!!!!


----------



## Koeni (27. Juni 2007)

hey Ihr Affen. Ich kauf doch kein Vorbau für 80Euro. Des muss billiger gehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphill-Chiller (27. Juni 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> hey Ihr Affen. Ich kauf doch kein Vorbau für 80Euro. Des muss billiger gehn



Ich hab' für meinen Syntace Superforce in 60 mm damals lediglich 45 EUR + Versand bezahlt. Natürlich neu und mit Rechnung.
(Verkäufer: wischili bei ebay)


----------



## sms (27. Juni 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> hey Ihr Affen. Ich kauf doch kein Vorbau für 80Euro. Des muss billiger gehn


hmmm, hab halt 100 Euro für Lenker und Vorbau zusammenbezahlt bei bike-componets.... das war günstiger als irgendwas anders einzeln.


----------



## dangerousD (27. Juni 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> hey Ihr Affen. Ich kauf doch kein Vorbau für 80Euro. Des muss billiger gehn


 

Easton Havoc (schön, leicht, stabil) für 59 Euro. Monkey Bar dazu für 49   Beides unter 80. Weiß gar nicht, was Du hast...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. Juni 2007)

@Koni
Ich hab den DMR Headstock Vorbau. 50mm Kostet glaube 50 und sieht besser aus als nen Truvativ. Gewicht liegt bei 244g. Nicht leicht aber schee 







Kürzer als 50mm ist nicht zu empfehlen da die Standrohre recht lang sind und bei einem Sturz schnell mit dem Lenker kollidieren können. 50mm bietet ein wenig Spielraum.

Wo haste denn bestellt?


----------



## Koeni (27. Juni 2007)

danke schonmal.
Ich hab bei Bikeparts-online bestellt. Der hat die Gabel zwar nicht sehr günstig drinstehn, aber verkauft hat er sie günstig


----------



## sms (29. Juni 2007)

Boarrrr,
einmal mit der Scheere schnipp und dann oben mit einem Ruck den Faden rausziehen = 77,31 Euro    Ich glaub ich lass mich zu Arzt umschulen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (30. Juni 2007)

So,

ich war heute mal shoppen.

Das kam dabei raus:




Ich habe sie dann gleich eingebaut:


----------



## brumbrum (30. Juni 2007)

Wie geil, Dir fehlt aber noch nen Sweater.


----------



## sms (30. Juni 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Wie geil, Dir fehlt aber noch nen Sweater.



Ich dachte mehr an 
sowas






habe ich aber nicht gefunden


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (30. Juni 2007)

sms schrieb:


> So,
> ich war heute mal shoppen.
> 
> Das kam dabei raus:
> ...



Na die mußt Du dann aber jetzt auch immer tragen wenn Du mit Deinem Demo unterwegs bist.


----------



## Backwoods (30. Juni 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Ich dachte mehr an
> sowas
> 
> 
> ...




Guckst Du hier:


----------



## dangerousD (2. Juli 2007)

@sms
Man könnte fast meinen, Du bist nicht nur auf die Schulter gefallen   Nun bin ich mal gespannt, ob Du den Pullunder bis Les Gets noch bekommst  Den darfst Du dann aber nur kalt und von Hand waschen, ist klar, oder? Sonst geht der aus der Form


----------



## sms (2. Juli 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ... Nun bin ich mal gespannt, ob Du den Pullunder bis Les Gets noch bekommst


Jo,
schauen wir mal


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Juli 2007)

Ich glaube ich muss noch mal an der Kurventechnik arbeiten wenn ich das so sehe


----------



## Koeni (4. Juli 2007)

wenn wir schon bei der Fotografie sind, mach ich gleich mal weiter.
Ich weiß nicht, wer von Euch das Actionsportfotoforum SCEW kennt
http://www.scew.de/
(Gegründet von Joel Andrade und Kumpanen)

Auf jeden Fall ist jetzt die erste Photo Issue zum einjährigen Jubiläum rausgekommmen. Ich stell hier mal den Link online. Die Bilder sind alle gut, aber manche sind einfach wahnsinn.
(am besten ziel speichern unter, da 155MB)

http://www.scew.de/PHOTOISSUE/Photoissue2007.pdf


----------



## phen (4. Juli 2007)

krass, der thread existiert immer noch! gibts mittlerweile 5jähriges jubiläum oder? wann genau? hmm, viele grüße nach stuttgart!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (4. Juli 2007)

phen schrieb:


> krass, der thread existiert immer noch! gibts mittlerweile 5jähriges jubiläum oder? wann genau? hmm, viele grüße nach stuttgart!


krass, dass dein san Andreas immernoch existiert! gibts mittlerweile keine 5jährige Garantie mehr für den Rahmen? hmm, viele grüße nach Berlin!


----------



## driver79 (4. Juli 2007)

soooo sms, es ist endlich geschaft und ich hab nen foto vom fahrbereiten meta gemacht:


*

*


----------



## sms (4. Juli 2007)

driver79 schrieb:


> soooo sms, es ist endlich geschaft und ich hab nen foto vom fahrbereiten meta gemacht:
> 
> 
> *
> ...



Das hast du gut hingekriegt     
Wie fährt sich die Kiste?
Ist das eine AkiraBoxguide?


----------



## driver79 (4. Juli 2007)

bins nur nen paar mal in wildbad aufm dual gefahren. aber der erste eindruck hat überzeugt. mitlerweile hab ich auch rausgefunden, wie ich die gabel richtig mit luft befülle und somit auf mein gewicht abstimme.

ja is ne akiraboxguide. das obere teil der akira is noch am dh'ler dran, wird aber ja bald dort nicht mehr gebraucht....


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (4. Juli 2007)

driver79 schrieb:


> bins nur nen paar mal in wildbad aufm dual gefahren.



Na hoffentlich vorsichtiger als beim ersten Mal. 
Feines Rad.


----------



## driver79 (5. Juli 2007)

meinte damit das erste mal in wildbad. bins seit dem nicht mehr gefahren, leider. aber hatte recht wenig zeit und bei dem wetter... und am we war halt immer die dh kiste im einsatz.

und danke!


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (5. Juli 2007)

driver79 schrieb:


> meinte damit das erste mal in wildbad. bins seit dem nicht mehr gefahren, leider. aber hatte recht wenig zeit und bei dem wetter... und am we war halt immer die dh kiste im einsatz.
> 
> und danke!



Ah verstehe.
Bitte.


----------



## sms (7. Juli 2007)

*Hust*


----------



## Koeni (7. Juli 2007)

Dir is nicht mehr zu helfen glaub ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guddn (7. Juli 2007)

Hey sms... schaust echt platt aus heute!

Ist alles in Ordnung?


----------



## Floater (7. Juli 2007)

...morgen jemand in todtnau?


----------



## guddn (7. Juli 2007)

So die Herren, werde morgen mal wieder Rommelshausen ansteuern.
Allerding zur humanen Zeit von 1130...

Vielleicht springt ja der eine oder andere da auch rum 

Gruß guddn.

PS: fahre grad meine Big Betty mit dem FRM Tubelesskit und schaue mal wie die Reifen morgen
auf schiefe Landungen reagieren. Bis jetzt ist bis auf die aufwändige Montage der erste Eindruck durchweg positiv!
Mein Liteville hat jetzt mit allem drum und dran (fahrfertig) ca. 13,85Kg auf den Rippen .


----------



## sms (8. Juli 2007)

@uphill-chiller
hast nicht viel verpasst.
etwa um 16Uhr wurde es zappenduster, windig (mich hätte es beinahe vom Double geweht), kalt (gut dass ich meinen warmen pullunder an hatte) und es hat angefangen zu regnen.


----------



## Floater (8. Juli 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> So die Herren, werde morgen mal wieder Rommelshausen ansteuern.
> Allerding zur humanen Zeit von 1130...
> 
> Vielleicht springt ja der eine oder andere da auch rum
> ...




Gibt es den frm tubelesskit (wieder) und vor allem: für was für felgenbreiten ist der den erhältlich?


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (9. Juli 2007)

sms schrieb:


> @uphill-chiller
> hast nicht viel verpasst.
> etwa um 16Uhr wurde es zappenduster, windig (mich hätte es beinahe vom Double geweht), kalt (gut dass ich meinen warmen pullunder an hatte) und es hat angefangen zu regnen.



Ich wäre trotzdem gerne da gewesen. Sorry nochmals.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guddn (9. Juli 2007)

So, also Tubeless funktioniert fein. Vorne habe ich 2.4bar, hinten 2.5bar drinnen & durch den recht robusten Reifen keine Walknegung o.ä. in Kurven bzw. schrägen Landungen. Top.
Ich fahre den (erhältlichen?!) FRM Kit mit den DT Swiss 5.1D Felgen in Kombination mit dem 24.5mm breiten Felgentape. Allerdings habe ich anfänglich den Reifen ums Verrecken nicht dicht bekommen, weswegen eine extra "Unterlage" hermusste. In diesem Fall ein Schwalbe Felgenband 22-559. Das ergab genug Abdichtung um den Reifen per Kompressor an das Felgenhorn zu liften...

In Rommelshausen war zT. recht viel los bis zum og. Wetterumschwung.





Gruß vom guddn.

PS: damn, die Kids dort sind großteils dermaßen (trick-)fit...


----------



## brumbrum (9. Juli 2007)

sms schrieb:


> *Hust*



seeehhhhhr G E I L


----------



## sms (9. Juli 2007)

.
.
.
.
.





  DD !!!!


----------



## de_reu (9. Juli 2007)

sms schrieb:


> DD !!!!



Jo, von mir auch: Happy Birthday!!
de


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (9. Juli 2007)

Hallo miteinander, 

so wie es aussieht werde ich in der KW33 (vom 11 bis 18 August) eine Woche zu meiner freien Verfügung haben. 
+ ein Auto
+ gebrochene Französisch Kenntnisse  
+ Bock zum Biken

In Summe ergibt das = Portes du Soleil

Was noch fehlt ist eine entsprechende Begleitung. Hätte zufällig einer der üblichen Verdächtigen in dieser Woche noch nichts vor, dann könnte man sich zusammen tun. Ne Unterkunft besorg ich noch.

Aber net zu zahlreich melden  

Grüsse ra.


----------



## driver79 (9. Juli 2007)

@ dd 

auch von mir alles gute!!!!


----------



## Floater (9. Juli 2007)

@dd...komisch, hast dieses jahr schon wieder am gleichen tag wie nici geburtstag. und auch dieses jahr wirst wieder so erschreckend jung. in diesem sinne: allet gute digger!


----------



## de_reu (9. Juli 2007)

Morgen einer Bock zu fahren? Bei dem Wetter is warscheinlich nur Rh drinn?
Wenn ja bitte kurze SMS, dann komme ich auch rechtzeitig von der Arbeit weg  
@dd und Guddn:Schade dass So. nich geklappt hat! hatte Besuch!

de


----------



## zerg10 (10. Juli 2007)

Tja Dirk, da biste jetzt wohl bald so alt wie ich. Feier schön.

@floater
Der Nicci natürlich auch alles Gute !


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Juli 2007)

Nabend Männers 

Irgendwie zeigte mein Thermometer in Italien ca. 13-14 Grad mehr an als hier 
Allerdings hab ich das nicht vertragen und nun ein Branding auf Bauch und Arme 

Wie schaut es aus? Hat morgen jemand Zeit zum fahren. Gemütlich versteht sich. War seit 2,5 Wochen nicht mehr 
Wenn es nicht gerade regnet gehe ich fahren.

@sms





> (mich hätte es beinahe vom Double geweht)



Haste da gestanden oder warste fahren????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (10. Juli 2007)

Hi, so wie's aussieht kommt meine Gabel nächste Woche


----------



## sms (10. Juli 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @sms
> 
> Haste da gestanden oder warste fahren????


warum soll ich dort rumstehen?


----------



## guddn (11. Juli 2007)

Nun in Anbetracht dieser Geburtstagshäufung schließe ich mich doch gerne den Gratulanten an und wünsche allen "Geburtstagskindern" alles Gute!

Wenn des Sonntag wirklich so heiß wird, wie der Herr Kachelmann prophezeit, dann wirds für WB sowie RH etwas zu hitzig... Alternativen? Fährt jnd.?

Gruß guddn.


----------



## Marina (11. Juli 2007)

bist doch im schatten der bäume des geht schon  aber geht ihr nru alle wo anders hin, dann kann ich in ruhe trainieren


----------



## guddn (11. Juli 2007)

Ich mags halt net so wenn mir des Wasser in die Schuhe läuft ...

Lass mich mal so sagen, ich war bei über 30°C noch net in Protektoren unterwegs und stell des mir au net soo prickelnd vor, oder?!

Gruß guddn.

OK., fahren ist iO., aber rumstehen am Lift...


----------



## zerg10 (11. Juli 2007)

Wo fahrt ihr alle bzw. wo ist die Sonne ? Dann bei mir ist die Strecke zwischen Ostfildern und Stuttgart derzeit eine große Pfütze u. morgens ist es so kalt wie im April...  

Ich hoffe ja mal ganz stark auf Morzine/Les Gets....


----------



## sms (11. Juli 2007)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Tja Dirk, da biste jetzt wohl bald so alt wie ich. Feier schön...





zerg10 schrieb:


> Wo fahrt ihr alle bzw. wo ist die Sonne ? Dann bei mir ist die Strecke zwischen Ostfildern und Stuttgart derzeit eine große Pfütze u. morgens ist es so kalt wie im April...


Wie ? Du fährst morgends auf deiner Bahn?
Hast du schon altersteilzeit genommen?


----------



## guddn (11. Juli 2007)

@ zerg: Habe noch immer einen formidablen Sonnenbrand auf den Ärmeln vom letzten Sonntag... waren eigentlich nur 4 Stunden RH, hat anscheinend gut gereicht... Für SO sind 36°C versprochen...

@ sms: na anscheinend darfste wieder ein wenig belasten?!

Interessant: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nR2ygFn-yR8

Gruß guddn.


----------



## de_reu (11. Juli 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> @ zerg: Habe noch immer einen formidablen Sonnenbrand auf den Ärmeln vom letzten Sonntag... waren eigentlich nur 4 Stunden RH, hat anscheinend gut gereicht... Für SO sind 36°C versprochen...
> ...
> 
> Gruß guddn.



Ich hätte schon Bock am WE zu fahren...

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Juli 2007)

Hi, war heute mal wieder nen bissle fahren. Hab ja noch Urlaub 
Bin mal zum Degerloch rüber geradelt und wollte mal meine Vorurteile entsorgen. Musste aber festellen, dass es da immernoch nix wirklich interessantes gibt. Frage mich warum man dafür von sonstwo anreist 
Klar das Stück ist schnell und witzig. Aber nach 2x fahren auch schon wieder langweilig.

Würde am WE auch fahren wollen. Hab aber kein Dh´ler. Hinterradfelge ist gerissen und ww brauch noch nen paar Tage.

Wer macht also was am WE????


----------



## sms (11. Juli 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hab aber kein Dh´ler. Hinterradfelge ist gerissen ...?


Ich kann dir mein gerissenes Hinterrad leihen?  

Wettermässig wird es richtig gut, ich würde gern auf Entdeckungstour gehen.


----------



## Backwoods (11. Juli 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hab ja noch Urlaub
> .......
> Würde am WE auch fahren wollen. Hab aber kein Dh´ler. Hinterradfelge ist gerissen und ww brauch noch nen paar Tage.
> 
> Wer macht also was am WE????



dann kannst du ja den einen besagten trail weiter aufräumen 


vielleicht langts mir am sonntach auch mal wieder

würde dann vielleicht nach RH gehen und von dort aus auch ein paar trails im schurwal fahren. ich hab da noch einen wo ich nicht weis wo er unten endet - oder hat das der de_reu schon erledigt?
macht aber nur sinn wenn ab jetzt trocken und "warm" bleibt sonst versinken wir da im schlamm. war das letzte mal ziemlich übel.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Juli 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Ich kann dir mein gerissenes Hinterrad leihen?



Mal nich so frech  Wenn Du hier schon so große Töne schwingst, geb mal lieber ne Gradzahl bekannt.

Übrigens ist die Juicy  Die Orginalbeläge sind schon HAmmer. Ob sie das auch auf dem DH sind, wird sich zeigen. Im Moment würde ich sagen, dass man keine anderen braucht. 

@BAckwoods
Da hab ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust zu 
Find das stück auch net so wichtig. Im Moment ist alles so zugewuchert, dass ich ehr mit ner Heckenschere meine Lieblingstrails bearbeiten würde.


----------



## sms (11. Juli 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> ... geb mal lieber ne Gradzahl bekannt.
> ..


Samstag 32° , Sonntag 34°


----------



## Floater (11. Juli 2007)

@sms:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (11. Juli 2007)

Floater schrieb:


> @sms:


nett, passt aber nicht wirklich


----------



## Floater (11. Juli 2007)

sms schrieb:


> nett, passt aber nicht wirklich




dacht ich mir auch, trotzdem musst ich spontan an dich denken, als ich diesen sattel gesehen hab. keine ahnung warum...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Juli 2007)

sms schrieb:


> warum soll ich dort rumstehen?





sms schrieb:


> Samstag 32° , Sonntag 34°



deshalb 

Aber trotzdem viel Spaß


----------



## sms (12. Juli 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> deshalb
> 
> Aber trotzdem viel Spaß


Also was ist jetzt am WE.
Wer hätte Bock auf eine längere Tour?
Ich würde mich mal gern im Schurwald verirren!


----------



## brumbrum (12. Juli 2007)

Eichhörnchenparadies


----------



## Marina (12. Juli 2007)

nix mit training fürs rennen, brumbrum?


----------



## brumbrum (12. Juli 2007)

Ich geh eigentlich nie das WE vor dem Rennen nochmal innen Bikepark, da fahre ich nen bissle bei uns, einfach so zum Spass. war ja die letzten beiden Wochenenden da


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Juli 2007)

@brumbrum
Würde am Samstag früh zum fahren kommen. Mit meinem kleinen Bike.
KAnnste da??  NAchmittags wird es ja ehr sehr warm. Peile 10 Uhr oder was ehr an.


----------



## sms (12. Juli 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @brumbrum
> Würde am Samstag früh zum fahren kommen. Mit meinem kleinen Bike.
> KAnnste da??  NAchmittags wird es ja ehr sehr warm. Peile 10 Uhr oder was ehr an.


Bin dabei


----------



## brumbrum (12. Juli 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @brumbrum
> Würde am Samstag früh zum fahren kommen. Mit meinem kleinen Bike.
> KAnnste da??  NAchmittags wird es ja ehr sehr warm. Peile 10 Uhr oder was ehr an.



Passt perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (12. Juli 2007)

Servus zusammen,

danke erstmal für die Geburtstagsgrüße! 

Thema Wochenende: hat zufällig einer der Besitzer BikerX-tauglicher Bikes Bock, am *Samstag vormittag mit nach Großheppach* zu kommen? Will den 4X mal unter die Räder nehmen... auch wenn es warm wird. Würde mich über etwas Begleitung freuen!


----------



## de_reu (13. Juli 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ,...
> 
> Thema Wochenende: hat zufällig einer der Besitzer BikerX-tauglicher Bikes Bock, am *Samstag vormittag mit nach Großheppach* zu kommen? Will den 4X mal unter die Räder nehmen...!



Die Bahn ist geil keine Frage! Aber da ich Fr. Abend auf der Piste bin, wird mein vormittach wenn, dann wahrscheinlich seeeehr viel später beginnen!!!


Cu De


----------



## guddn (13. Juli 2007)

Hm, SA? Da arbeite ich fleißig...

Hoi, habe heute endlich meine 66 bekommen *freu*
...und für mein Leichtbauherz: 2665g mit ungekürztem Schaft .

Gruß guddn.

@ de: jaja, immer diese Alkopops...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Juli 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> danke erstmal für die Geburtstagsgrüße!
> 
> Thema Wochenende: hat zufällig einer der Besitzer BikerX-tauglicher Bikes Bock, am *Samstag vormittag mit nach Großheppach* zu kommen? Will den 4X mal unter die Räder nehmen... auch wenn es warm wird. Würde mich über etwas Begleitung freuen!



Sei mal nicht so kontraproduktiv. Sind hier nicht in der Wirtschaft 
Da gehen wir nach PDS hin. komm lieber mit zum Eichhörnchenparadis


----------



## sms (13. Juli 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> komm lieber mit zum Eichhörnchenparadis


@Nein, komm' bloss nicht!
Sonst wird's da zu voll, ... ausserdem kann dich dort eh keiner leiden.


----------



## dangerousD (13. Juli 2007)

@sms
 Wieso genau wollte ich Dich noch mal mit nach Frankreich nehmen? Es fällt mir partout nicht ein...  

@steppi
Da ich leichte Defizite bzgl. der Handkraft festgestellt habe, möchte ich lieber nach Großheppach - da kann ich einerseits etwas für die Schnellkraft der Beine und andererseits auch was für die Arme/Hände tun. Eichhörnchen ist halt mehr "runterrollen"... will für Frankreich so fit wie möglich sein.

@de_reu
Schnapsnase!  Haben wir nicht letztens erst festgestellt, daß Alkohol nicht alles ist?!  Kannst Dich ja noch mal melden, wenn Du eine Zeit weißt.

Ich wollte ab zehn etwa in Großheppach sein, habe bis 14.00 Zeit.

Bis denne 

der D


----------



## brumbrum (13. Juli 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @steppi
> Eichhörnchen ist halt mehr "runterrollen"... will für Frankreich so fit wie möglich sein.
> 
> 
> ...



Genau, nur einfach rollen


----------



## sms (13. Juli 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @sms
> Wieso genau wollte ich Dich noch mal mit nach Frankreich nehmen? Es fällt mir partout nicht ein...


Damals brauchtest du das Geld


----------



## Koeni (13. Juli 2007)

Hey hey. Nehmt Rücksicht, nicht so viel trainieren.
Naja, dann schlag ich Euch eben nur abends beim Bier Trinken, is ja auch n kleiner Erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (13. Juli 2007)

@koni
Kannst ja mitkommen 

Ich muß halt zusehen, daß ich an Torsten dran bleibe... der Sack ist auch die ganze Zeit am Fahren  , hinzu kommt noch sein Naturtalent


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (14. Juli 2007)

ihr macht mir angst, ich versuch mich dann glaub auch aufs bier trinken zu konzentrieren.


----------



## de_reu (14. Juli 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @de_reu
> ....
> 
> Ich wollte ab zehn etwa in Großheppach sein, habe bis 14.00 Zeit.
> ...



werde mal sehen. dass ich hier un 10 wegkomme!

CU


----------



## Koeni (14. Juli 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @koni
> Kannst ja mitkommen



Würd ich ja, aber ich hab weder n funktionierendes Bike, noch Zeit...


----------



## gbm31 (14. Juli 2007)

oh shit.

da kann ich sicher weder beim biken noch beim biertrinken mithalten...


----------



## sms (14. Juli 2007)

gbm31 schrieb:


> oh shit.
> 
> da kann ich sicher weder beim biken noch beim biertrinken mithalten...


Ach was,... das passt schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brumbrum (14. Juli 2007)

Man, bin ich platt


----------



## sms (15. Juli 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Man, bin ich platt


Warst ja auch fleissig!


----------



## de_reu (15. Juli 2007)

Hätte bei den heutigen Tempraturen mehr Bock nach Vaihingen ins Freibad zu gehen, als auf Biken mit viel Höhenmetern!!!


----------



## sms (15. Juli 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Man, bin ich platt


So, heute bin ich platt.

- SMS-Wald komplett durch.
- Runter nach Esslingen
- Auf der anderen Seite hoch bis zum Forsthaus.
- Dann irgendwie Zickzack durch den Wald  
- Ich dachte ich hätte einen schönen Trail gefunden, hat sich dann aber als Bachlauf herausgestellt, aber da war ich dann schon zu weit unten.
- Dann war der Bachlauf auf einmal weg und ich stand mitten im Wald 
Das war lustig, man sah ich danach aus.
- Dann irgendwo rum am Berg und runter nach Kernen oder Stetten oder was weis denn ich...
- bin dann mit der S-Bahn zurück, das hat echt gereicht.


----------



## sms (15. Juli 2007)

Ach ja,
2 wichtige Links,
die man die nächsten Tage beobachten sollte:

Link 1
Link 2

Ps.: Link 1 gefällt mir derzeit besser.


----------



## Backwoods (15. Juli 2007)

sms schrieb:


> So, heute bin ich platt.
> 
> .....
> - Dann irgendwo rum am Berg und runter nach Kernen oder Stetten oder was



Dahin gibts auch nen schönen trail  

Da wir festgestellt haben, dass sontags viele bad und fliesenaustellungen geöffnet haben, wars leider wieder nix mit dem biken 

aaaber nächsten Sa ist meine bessere hälfte unterwegs und alleine geh ich bestimmt nix angucken/aussuchen   

ich werde also endlich mal wieder biken egal was für wetter ist!!!!
ich ab's bike heute schon mal wieder fit gemacht.
die meisten werden dann wohl in LG sein, oder?
de_reu bleibst du hier?


----------



## Marina (15. Juli 2007)

zur ernüchterung: Link 2 lügt meistens^^*


----------



## guddn (16. Juli 2007)

...mal sehen obs wird?!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Juli 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> ...mal sehen obs wird?!


Hi Stefan,
bei welchem Bikeladen arbeitest Du nochmal? Man scheint ja echt gut verdienen wenn man alle paar Wochen neue Bikes oder Gabeln fahren kann.
MAl viel Spaß damit und hoffentlich hält Dein Rahmen.


----------



## gbm31 (16. Juli 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> ...mal sehen obs wird?!




gefällt:

- farbkombi bis jetzt
- opt. gesamteindruck

gefällt nicht:

- dämpfer (sieht nicht wirklich der 66 ebenbürtig aus)
- schmächtige schwinge
- übergang ausfallende-sitzstrebe (sieht mehr nach sollbruchstelle aus)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (16. Juli 2007)

gbm31 schrieb:


> gefällt nicht:
> 
> - dämpfer (sieht nicht wirklich der 66 ebenbürtig aus)
> - schmächtige schwinge
> - übergang ausfallende-sitzstrebe (sieht mehr nach sollbruchstelle aus)


Ja, irgendwie vorne hui, hinten pfui.


----------



## dangerousD (16. Juli 2007)

@guddn
So richtig Vertrauen erweckend sieht das Heck echt nicht aus... Hals- und Beinbruch! 

@all
Da Großheppach am Samstag echt genial, aber leider zu warm war, probiere ich es morgen - also Dienstag - abend noch mal. Werde wohl irgendwann zwischen sieben und halb acht da sein - hat noch jemand Bock und Zeit?

@steppi
Wenn Du mich lieb darum bittest, könnte ich Dir auch eine meiner Pikes inkl. Bremse und VR mitbringen als Übergangslösung. Na, wäre das was?  Mußt aber dann auch in Großheppach fahren!


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (16. Juli 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @all
> Da Großheppach am Samstag echt genial, aber leider zu warm war, probiere ich es morgen - also Dienstag - abend noch mal. Werde wohl irgendwann zwischen sieben und halb acht da sein - hat noch jemand Bock und Zeit?



Lust hätt ich eigentlich schon. nur leider hab ich mich gestern in WB aufm Biker-X paar mal gelegt. Irgendwie war das scheiß rutschig. Und wenn man die Technik net hat sollte man halt bei solchen Verhältnissen auch net mit Dirt/Street-Reifen unterwegs sein. Also, werde bis Frankreich warscheinlich nix mehr machen...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Juli 2007)

@dd
Danke für´s Angebot. Bekomme aber heute Abend meine LAufräder und werde dann morgen mein Demo wieder zusammmenbasteln. Weißt ja, is wichtig!
In Fronkreich bekommt die Nixon dann vom Björn wieder Ihr Leben eingehaucht. Es werden wohl alle inneren Organe getauscht 
Dann sollte sie wieder 3 Monate gehen 

Könnten ja am Mittwoch hier mal ne kleine Tour fahren 

Großheppbach dann nach Fronkreich.


----------



## de_reu (16. Juli 2007)

@backwoods:
bin ab Sa. auch ne Woche weg, allerdings Segeln
@ Steppi:
Mi. is schlecht, kann ich nicht, komm mal Di. 
@ DD:
Morgen merke ich mal vor! 

solong
De


----------



## Backwoods (16. Juli 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> ...mal sehen obs wird?!



was kostet der rahmen und wieviel federweg steckt drinnen?
..und warum sind da keine big betty drauf?  die hattest du mir fürs votec vorgeschlagen!


----------



## Backwoods (16. Juli 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> @backwoods:
> bin ab Sa. auch ne Woche weg, allerdings Segeln
> @ Steppi:
> Mi. is schlecht, kann ich nicht, komm mal Di.
> ...



off topic:
wo geht ihr segeln?
seit dem ich hier im ländle bin, bin ich nicht mehr wirlich oft dazu gekommen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. Juli 2007)

So meine Laufräder sind ja da. Kommt Mittwoch wer mit zu den Eichhörnchen?

Bitte schnell melden.


----------



## guddn (17. Juli 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> was kostet der rahmen und wieviel federweg steckt drinnen?
> ..und warum sind da keine big betty drauf?  die hattest du mir fürs votec vorgeschlagen!



Tja, die Big Bettys sind schlauchlos auf dem Liteville & halten super... 
habe heute dann auch schon die erste Delle in der DT Felge entdeckt .
...ist wahrscheinlich ein Sprung auf ne Treppenstufe gewesen (vom Durchschlag 
merkte ich zumindest nüscht).

Den Rahmen gabs für 300,- bei eBay. 
Ist baugleich mit dem Poison Curare & Rockmachine (Tschechien). 
Also Taiwan Standard mit 100-150mm FW.
Hat nen gewichtiger Freund von mir mit ner Junior T seit einiger Zeit im Einsatz, 
also schein es ein brauchbarer Übergangsrahmen zu sein.
(damit dürfte dann auch dein Neid an meinem Gehalt verstummen, Mike  ) 
Der Hinterbau wird denke ich so schnell keine Probleme machen... 
Mich verwundert da eher das Miniaturlager an dieser Stelle in einem Kaliber wie dem Stinky?! 
Mein Drössiger ist so gut wie verkauft, vor allem wegen der üblen Dämpferübersetzung: 
38mm Hub für 130mm FW. Dämpferkiller!

Obendrein gabs zum neuen Rahmen noch nen RS "Konkursdämpfer" für 20,-.
Ich warte auf die Eurobike, also den 2008er Modellen wg. einem neuen...

Ansonsten Formula K18 damit ich die LRs bei Bedarf vom Liteville aufs CMP umstecken kann... 
Oh und meine alten XTR Teile dürfen auch mal wieder...

Die Lackierung des Taiwan Syncros Lenkers ist übrigens ne Zumutung!!! 
Die hält nicht mal Schraubgriffe aus  .

DMR Shiftguide und Hone-Kurbel kommen noch dran.

Wie gesagt, ist ein Provisorium: 
aber einen Rahmen zu finden, der durchgehendes Sitzrohr bei brauchbarem Winkel hat, 
somit noch bergauffahrtauglich, obendrein einen gut gemachten 
Viergelenkhinterbau mit nicht allzuviel FW bietet  

...also ich suche noch! Nice: www.transitionbikes.com oder eben www.noxcycles.com.

Nichts destotrotz eine gute Nacht wünscht der guddn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (17. Juli 2007)

@guddn

Nicolai Helius CC oder FR. Beste Viergelenker wo gibt   Mit durchgehendem Sitzrohr! Nicht ganz günstig, aber top Geo und lange haltbar...


----------



## gbm31 (17. Juli 2007)

wobei so'n bottlerocket zu den komponenten von guddn super passen würde...

sind trotzdem 1400 steine...


btw: die wettervorhersage für pds gefällt mir immer weniger... scheint ne richtige schlammschlacht zu werden.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Juli 2007)

Also die Wetterfrösche sind meist nicht in der LAge das Wetter für 2 TAge vorher zu sehen. 
FAlls doch, wird es bis Freitag etwas eklig. Ab Samstag sieht es doch Klasse aus. Bewölkt und bis 20°C. Was will man mehr 

Abwarten sag ich mal. Ich hoffe nat auch auf gutes Wetter


----------



## Backwoods (17. Juli 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> ....
> Mein Drössiger ist so gut wie verkauft, vor allem wegen der üblen Dämpferübersetzung:
> 38mm Hub für 130mm FW. Dämpferkiller!
> 
> ...



Was hat dein "Übergangsrahmen" für ein Übersetzungsverhältnis?
Viel Hub hat der Dämpfer ja auch nicht gerade!

Wie wär's mit nem Fusion Freak, wenn du kein Helius magst.
Das hät ich nämlich gerne - sag bescheid wenn Du ne billige Quelle auftust.


----------



## guddn (18. Juli 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Was hat dein "Übergangsrahmen" für ein Übersetzungsverhältnis?
> Viel Hub hat der Dämpfer ja auch nicht gerade!
> 
> Wie wär's mit nem Fusion Freak, wenn du kein Helius magst.
> Das hät ich nämlich gerne - sag bescheid wenn Du ne billige Quelle auftust.



190mm Dämpfer, also übliche 50mm Hub sollten iO sein, 
den DT Swiss Dämpfer fuhr ich mit super weicher Abstimmung mit 17bar  .

Ich gaube generell daß die extrem leichten DT Swiss Dämpfer auf Forstwegen
 oder leichtem Gelände am besten aufgehoben sind. Für mich interessant sind
 der RS Pearl oder der DHX Air... aber wie gesagt, Messe abwarten.

Fusion, hat glaub ich auch nen zu steilen Sitzwinkel, ähnlich dem auch interessanten Cube Fritzz. 
Oder eben was anderes aus ner Großserie wie das Ghost ERT, ist ja auch mit 150mm FW ausgestattet und ausgereift...

Billige Quelle, als Händler...?!  .

Die Transitions sind aber preislich echt OK, erst recht nachdem mir heute der Außendienstler 
von IXS, Yeti & co. die Preisliste der Yetis unter die Nase gehalten hat  .

---IXS spricht man im übrigen "X"---

Mit dem PDS Wetter werdet ihr schon Glück haben, Kopf hoch!!!

Gruß vom guddn.


----------



## driver79 (18. Juli 2007)

ich lebe noch.....

nun ist es endgültig, bekomme nächste woche nicht frei  . somit kann ich leider nicht mitkommen nach pds  . 

wünsch euch viel spaß und gutes wetter!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (18. Juli 2007)

driver79 schrieb:


> ich lebe noch.....
> 
> nun ist es endgültig, bekomme nächste woche nicht frei  . somit kann ich leider nicht mitkommen nach pds  .
> 
> wünsch euch viel spaß und gutes wetter!!!!!


Schade


----------



## sms (18. Juli 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Ach ja,
> 2 wichtige Links,
> die man die nächsten Tage beobachten sollte:
> 
> ...


Also Sa und So passt schonmal,
der Rest wird auch noch


----------



## guddn (18. Juli 2007)

Guten Abend allerseits,

heut war ich neben ner kleinen Runde drehen noch ein paar Stunden an meiner Baustelle.





Durch das Weiß wirkt der Rahmen noch größer als er ist, mist...
Der Dämpfer ist wieder erwarten etwas überdämpft, die Gabel braucht noch ein paar Runden & vor allem Abstimmarbeit. Geht hoffentlich schneller als ich befürchte.

15,8Kg so wies da steht, ist iO. Lässt sich gut aufs HR ziehen .

Hey Chris, da können wir ja in der Zeit fahren gehen.
Bei mir ists Bike statt Urlaub .

Gruß vom guddn.


----------



## driver79 (18. Juli 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Schade



ja schon, kann man aber nix machen. 




guddn schrieb:


> Hey Chris, da können wir ja in der Zeit fahren gehen.
> Bei mir ists Bike statt Urlaub .
> 
> Gruß vom guddn.



ja mal schaun, aber frühestens am we (28./29.7.)


----------



## gbm31 (19. Juli 2007)

48 hrs.  


komm heute erst um 20.00 uhr heim... wird morgen sicher noch knapp mit dem packen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Juli 2007)

gbm31 schrieb:


> 48 hrs.
> 
> 
> komm heute erst um 20.00 uhr heim... wird morgen sicher noch knapp mit dem packen.



Hauptsache das Bike ist fertig 
Regenklamotten nich vergessen


----------



## zerg10 (19. Juli 2007)

Das wird sich schon alles finden. Ich kann's kaum erwarten  

@Driver
Schade...


----------



## Floater (20. Juli 2007)

Um euch auf pds einzusimmen: so nett war der ausblick aus unserem zimmer:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




die bremswellen sind übrigens alle weg...haben wegen dem tollen wetter die letzte zeit bremslöchern platz gemacht! aber bei unds war wieder fast alles furztrocken!

falls ihr noch packhilfe braucht zitier ich mal einen der vorrausgereisten aus unserer gruppe:
sehr feucht von oben und unten. Lediglich einen halben Tag hatten wir einigermaßen trockenen Bedingungen. Ihr könnt euch wahrscheinlich vorstellen wie die Räder samt Fahrerin/Fahrer ausgesehen haben. Wir waren dann nach dem Fahren mindestens eine halbe bis 3/4 Stunde mit Räder putzen und ölen beschäftigt. Eine Waschgelegenheit für die Räder gibt es an der Liftstation im Ort. 

Es wäre sehr gut, wenn ihr ausreichend Bremsbeläge, Ketten- und evtl. Federgabelöl, Lappen (zum trockenlegen des Rades und abwischen der Kette), Kettenstücke und Schlösser bzw. Nietstift (bitte für eure Kette passend) und evtl. ein paar Ersatzspeichen in richtiger Länge (wer diese evtl. noch von der Transalp hat) mitbringen könntet. Ich selber nehme noch ein paar Speichen, Spokeys und Ersatznippel mit. Hat auch einen guten Grund. Ich habe auf der Downhillstrecke einen Sprung etwas zu lange gezogen und bin dann an einer sehr ungünstigen Stelle gelandet. Folge: 2 Speichen am Hinterrad sind gerissen und es war Glück, das eines von 3 Radgeschäften überhaupt Speichen hatte. 

Jetzt noch was zur Kleidung. Auf jeden Fall Regenhose, Regenjacke, ausreichend trockene Socken, warme Handschuhe, Unterziehmütze (unter den Helm) wer hat mitbringen. Es wäre nicht schlecht wenn ihr einen festen, robusten Radschuh mitbringt, dem der Schlammbewurf und die Nässe nichts ausmacht. Hier wäre evtl. sogar euer Winterschuh geeignet. Da das Wetter gegen Wochenende besser gemeldet ist, müsst ihr auch die kurzen Klamotten einpacken. Wenn wir abfahren sieht es Gepäckmäßig dann so aus, als würden wir für 4 Wochen unterwegs sein. Hilft aber nichts. Gibt nichts Schlimmeres als zu frieren oder nasse Füße oder Hände zu haben. Das Wetter kann dort auch sehr schnell umschlagen (haben wir selber erfahren); daher unbedingt für gute und schlechte Bedingungen packen.

   

viel spaß und sonnenschein wüscht euch der jörg!!


----------



## sms (20. Juli 2007)

Floater schrieb:


> IMG]http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/DSC000479.JPG[/IMG]
> QUOTE]
> 
> Sieht schattig aus.


----------



## hansbär (20. Juli 2007)

Na dann wünsch ich euch mal viel spaß in pds.

@sms 
nix übertreiben gell!!

Geht am So. jemand nach WB zum mitfahr oder zuschauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (20. Juli 2007)

werd vor ort sein...

werd auch mitfahren...


----------



## dangerousD (20. Juli 2007)

@driver

Viel Erfolg!

@Daheim-Bleiber

 Noch einmal schlafen, dann geht's nach Portes Du Soleil! Allein Nicht-Reisenden eine schöne Woche!


----------



## guddn (20. Juli 2007)

Na dann euch mal gutes Gelingen und noch besseres Wetter .

Gruß guddn.


----------



## Backwoods (20. Juli 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> Na dann euch mal gutes Gelingen und noch besseres Wetter .
> 
> Gruß guddn.



dem entnehme ich, dass du da bleibst

wie siehts morgen aus. 
ich werd endlich mal wieder ne runde biken gehn 

die trails oberhalb von RH lohen wohl eher net, da es ja schon wieder schifft
ich werd wohl ab sifi richtung uni/solitude über die üblichen trails rollen.


----------



## guddn (21. Juli 2007)

SA? Ausgerechnet wo ich schaffen muß...

Ich werde wohl morgen bloß rollen, aber Sonntach anfeuern gehen.
Eventuell hat der Schlepplift offen, da könnte man zwei angenehme 
Tätigkeiten kombinieren  .

Rufe morgen mal in WB an.

Aber ich melde mich mal die Woche, irgendwas bekommen mir schon 
auf die Beine gestellt .

Guddn. 

PS: wäre dann meine Liteville Premiere in WB, welches jetzt auch "wischili" 
getuned ist (Superforce 75mm)...


----------



## sms (21. Juli 2007)

So,

Abfahrt
 

 


_


----------



## guddn (21. Juli 2007)

Also, habe angerufen und anscheinend ist der Schlepplift repariert .

Wie schauts aus Backwoods? Lust?

@driver: wenn du nochmals online sein solltest: wann startest du denn morgen?

Gruß guddn.


----------



## Backwoods (21. Juli 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> Also, habe angerufen und anscheinend ist der Schlepplift repariert .
> 
> Wie schauts aus Backwoods? Lust?
> 
> ...



hab morgen leider keine zeit.
war heute nachmittag unterwegs bis ich wieder dass shuttel rufen musste 

bin das krumbachtal runter und beim anschließenden uphill zu steppis no name trail is hats mir schon wieder den reifen von der felge gehauen 

ich weis net was da los ist   
das ding war zwar schnell wieder drauf, aber beim aufpumpen hat sich dann die pumpe verabschiedet  so ne schei$$e  ich war ganz schön am ab:kotz: 

vorallem kamen da noch 3 biker vorbei und die hatten alle keine pumpe  geht's eigentlich noch??

eigentlich fahr ich ja schon lang genug. ich verstehs aber trotzdem net.
der reifen is nagelneu und bei km 30 reists das teil von der felge - und das beim uphill . die felge sieht aus wie immer   muss da morgen noch mal genauer schauen


----------



## guddn (22. Juli 2007)

Hm, ist das dein Space auf dem 24"?

Probier doch den Big Betty  ...ich vermute mal die haben jetzt die Produktion besser im Griff?!
Oder die Single Track ist an der Toleranzgrenze gefertigt, in Verbindung mit nem schwierigen Reifen... .

War heute auch auf nem verlängerten Heimweg 2,5h unterwegs mit meinem fast fertigen CMP. Habe den Shop gesucht, 
war aber weit und breit gar nix!!! What the f***... .
Auf jeden Fall mit "custom made" Dämpferfeder  -> 2x superkurze 1500er Federn = eine "große" 
und selber gebasteltem Postmountadapter für die 200er Formula Scheibe .

Naja, wird schon!!

Gruß guddn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (22. Juli 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> Hm, ist das dein Space auf dem 24"?
> 
> Probier doch den Big Betty  ...ich vermute mal die haben jetzt die Produktion besser im Griff?!
> Oder die Single Track ist an der Toleranzgrenze gefertigt, in Verbindung mit nem schwierigen Reifen... .
> ...



Ich fahr genau auf der single track seit 3-4 jahren schon immer den space und hatte nie stress bis vor 4 wochen oder so


----------



## guddn (22. Juli 2007)

Knote den Reifen einfach einem Schwalbe Vertreter auf der Eurobike um den Hals .

Hey, Votec ist wieder auferstanden... sind günstig aber nicht ganz sooo ansehnlich .


----------



## Kailinger (22. Juli 2007)

Frag mich nur wer die Vorbaulängen der Votec "Freeridebikes" festlegt...


----------



## guddn (22. Juli 2007)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Frag mich nur wer die Vorbaulängen der Votec "Freeridebikes" festlegt...



...und Photoshop-Schriftzüge...

  

Hoch war des heute fein in WB. Mein Liteville ging ab wie Luzi, nach dem vielen Regen
 war der Biker-X superschnell und griffig ohne Ende. Klasse auch daß sich alle auf
 die DH Strecken konzentrierten... da war man so gut wie allein unterwegs.
Der DH scheint ja nach den Umbauten net soo der Hit gewesen zu sein...

Gruß gudd.


----------



## Brett (22. Juli 2007)

@ Backwoods : der Trail heißt NWS 

Gruß Brett.


----------



## Backwoods (22. Juli 2007)

Brett schrieb:


> @ Backwoods : der Trail heißt NWS
> 
> Gruß Brett.



Äh bitte was 
Da steht ich wohl grad auf dem schlauch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (23. Juli 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> Hm, ist das dein Space auf dem 24"?
> 
> Probier doch den Big Betty  ...
> Gruß guddn.



O.K. du hast gewonnen 

scheinbar altern schwalbe reifen wenn sie im keller rumliegen genauso schnell wie  am bike. obwohl das statistisch gesehen über knapp 2 jahre genauso lang im keller steht wie der reifen rumliegt (die kommastellen ma vernachlässigt )

fakt ist: der "neue" space, den ich aufgezogen hatte, lag schon bestimmt 1,5 jahre auf reserve im keller rum und der löst sich an der stelle mit der er im felgenhorn halten sollte fast genau so auf wie der, der in gebrauch war 

bei mir im keller ist es werder feucht noch sonderlich warm oder kalt 

vielleich mach ich morgen mal ein foto. der erste (alte) reifen ist aber schon in der tonne und weg. ich werds aber mal drauf anlegen den fast neuen mit ca. 30 km umzutauschen. kann ja nciht angehen, dass die dinger vom rumliegen verfaulen 

wo bekomm ich jetzt schnell die dicke betty in 24x2.4 her

vielleicht warte ich bis die anderen aus PDS heimkommen, dann gibts bestimmt ncoh mehr materialbedarf


----------



## guddn (23. Juli 2007)

Gegrüßt seiest du,

ich frage morgen mal nach, ob unser Großhändler den auf Halde hat...

Wenn ja isser DO da. Einer reicht ja, oder?

Gebe dir bescheid...

Gruß guddn.


----------



## Backwoods (24. Juli 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> Gegrüßt seiest du,
> 
> ich frage morgen mal nach, ob unser Großhändler den auf Halde hat...
> 
> ...



Wenn Du den Hibike Preis von 27,90 (+ Versand) Topst, nehm ich gleich für vorne noch einen 26x2.4 in goey glue. 

Der 24x2.4 kostet bei BMO 35,-

THX


----------



## guddn (24. Juli 2007)

Willkommen in der RealitÃ¤t!

Zu dem Preis kann ich nicht mal einkaufen!!!

GruÃ guddn.

PS: 27,90â¬ ist der 26 ZÃ¶ller, in 24" sinds dann wieder fast 39,-â¬...


----------



## Backwoods (24. Juli 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> Willkommen in der Realität!
> 
> Zu dem Preis kann ich nicht mal einkaufen!!!
> 
> ...



weis ich doch,
aber man muss die messlatte ja erstmal hoch legen


----------



## guddn (27. Juli 2007)

Jaja, mach des .

Ich habe endlich mal die 66 mit dem empfohlenen Druck versehen 
nachdem ich sie beim rumheizen schon ein paar mal übel auf Block geklopft habe...

Hmmm, ich habe mir fast die Handgelenke gebrochen beim ersten Federversuch?!
What the f***, keinen Milimeter haben meine 100kg die Gabel bewegt .
Als ich den Druck dann wieder auf 0,...bar abgelassen hatte gings.
Was habe ich falsch gemacht?! 

Anyway: Sonntag hätte ich Zeit ne Runde zu drehen, ist jnd. dabei?

Gruß guddn.


----------



## Backwoods (28. Juli 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> Jaja, mach des .
> 
> Anyway: Sonntag hätte ich Zeit ne Runde zu drehen, ist jnd. dabei?
> 
> Gruß guddn.



Jo, ich hab nachmittags zeit.
für den fall, dass es doch trochen bleibt und ich das auto hab können wir die trails oberhalb von RH anpeilen. ansonsten eher das übliche zwischen uni und solitude.

ich muss halt vorher noch mein hinterad instand setzen. entweder die herbst- und  winterreifen aufziehen (swamp thing) oder den space vom leichten LRS vom big hit demontieren. mal sehen wie's wetter wird (und was die waage sagt )


----------



## de_reu (28. Juli 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> Anyway: Sonntag hätte ich Zeit ne Runde zu drehen, ist jnd. dabei?
> 
> Gruß guddn.




Jo, bin nen bischen erkältet, wenn's nicht zu heiß ist bin ich aber mit dabei!

De

Wann, wo ?


----------



## boerni (28. Juli 2007)

so jungs,
bin dann jetzt auch zu hause. meine cousine hat mich abgeholt nachdem mein auto dann nochmal gestreikt hat. das steht jetzt noch in chatel mit einer kaputten zündspule. werd die am montag kaufen und das auto abholen. 
danke nochmal an koni, ivan und basti. ohne euch wär das alles noch derber geworden. werd mir am montag auch gleich nen handyvertrag machen.

danke auch an dirky, war mal wieder ne geile woche.

grüsse aus der schweiz
björn


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (28. Juli 2007)

jo, war nen netter chillout in chatel  
... aber habs jetzt auch voll geschafft und die bikes sind völlig unerarwartet auf m dach geblieben.
kann mich björn nur anschließen, war ne hammer woche. Danke  Dirk!

@björn: ham übrigens noch den robert überholt und sind höchstwarscheinlich nicht letzter geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (28. Juli 2007)

Ja, war n schöner Urlaub.

sorry zerg, ich kann's mir net verkneifen  

(F11)


----------



## sms (28. Juli 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> Ja, war n schöner Urlaub.
> 
> sorry zerg, ich kann's mir net verkneifen
> 
> (F11)


@boerni
hat der Stift dir in dem Motorraum gepisst?


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (28. Juli 2007)

sms schrieb:


> @boerni
> hat der Stift dir in dem Motorraum gepisst?



Logisch! der Motor war total überhitzt...


----------



## gbm31 (29. Juli 2007)

******** boerni, bist ja nicht wirklich weit gekommen...

unser garmin hat mal wieder ein paar besonders abgefahrene abkürzungen ausgesucht, aber wir sind trotzdem relativ pünktlich um 18.00 daheim angekommen. 

die 100%ige haben wir im "schwizer choop" nicht gefunden... (ok, war auch ein "hobby & garten)

btw: das foto hat was:


----------



## mantra (29. Juli 2007)

So...bin auch wieder daheim, nachdem ich noch eine Weile Björn´s Freundin belästigt und noch ne Kumpel in Lahr besucht habe.

Jetzt geh ich mir noch irgendwo einen reinlöten!!!

War ein paar coole Tage auch wenn mein Material und meine Hände deutliche Verschleiserscheinungen zeigen!


----------



## Backwoods (29. Juli 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> Jo, bin nen bischen erkältet, wenn's nicht zu heiß ist bin ich aber mit dabei!
> 
> De
> 
> Wann, wo ?



Wie sieht's nu aus?

ch werd auf alle fälle noch ne runde fahren wenn's nich doch noch zu regenen anfängt.

die trails im schurwald dürften nach der letzen nach ziemlich matschig sein RH rentiert sich wohl eher nicht als treffpunkt. bleibt noch die uni. ich bin schon lang nicht mehr nach bergheim runter.


----------



## de_reu (29. Juli 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Wie sieht's nu aus?
> ...
> bleibt noch die uni. ich bin schon lang nicht mehr nach bergheim runter.



Muss leider absagen bin noch zu stark erkältet; habe mich zwar gestern volle Lotte mit Medikamenten zugedröht, hat aber nix gebracht.
Radfah'n mit Husten is halt doof!

De


----------



## driver79 (29. Juli 2007)

@ de_reu

dir gute besserung!!!


@ pds heizer

scheint ja ne schöne woche gewesen zu sein, wär echt gern dabeigewesen 



hab mich dafür gestern aufm old school dual track in gaildorf vergnügt. naja bis auf die letzt fahrt, sollte man ja bekanntlicher weise lassen. bin gestürzt und hab mir den fuß verstaucht. hab somit heute aufs rennen verzichtet, war warscheinlich auch vernünftiger... kann mitlerweile wieder ohne alzugroße schmerzen auftreten.


----------



## Backwoods (29. Juli 2007)

sodele heute ist der reifen mal auf der felge geblieben  war ja auch kein alter schwalbe 

der bergheim trail is übrigens wieder befahrbar 

auf dem rückweg hat mich das wasser von oben dann doch noch ziemlich hefitg erwischt. 

@guddn: schaust du nochmal nach meinen big bettys 
(obwohl das swamp thing heute echt gut ging). 
mal abgesehen vom rollwiederstand, könnte man den in diesem sommer glatt weiterfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guddn (30. Juli 2007)

Kein Thema, morgen hake ich mal nach...

Die Bettys rollen unglaublich gut, sind echt leicht und bieten tollen Grip !

@ PDSler: tolle Bilder, gibts mehr?!

Gruß guddn.


----------



## zerg10 (30. Juli 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> Ja, war n schöner Urlaub.
> 
> sorry zerg, ich kann's mir net verkneifen



Dazu kann ich nur sagen: Morzine 3.Abfahrt, Aussicht auf die Twin Towers: Du nicht,...


----------



## guddn (30. Juli 2007)

Macht ihr mal 'nen Dia-Abend?!


----------



## boerni (30. Juli 2007)

tachchen,
mal nen update zu meiner karre. bin heute morgen schnell zu nem autoteile hÃ¤ndler um mir ne neu zÃ¼ndspule zu holen, siehe da 200chf weg. dafÃ¼r dass der mech in chatel alles fÃ¼r 120â¬ machen wollte gehts ja. dann haben mich 2 kollegen, die heute so und so nach pds wollten bis zur kreuzung champÃ©ry, pas de morgins (das ist noch unten am berg) mitgenommen. nach dem mir der bus nach morgins vor der nase weggefahren ist (der kommt immerhin alle 2h), hab ich mich dazu entschlossen nach chatel zu laufen. liegt ja nur ein pass dazwischen. nach 3h bergauf laufen und ein bisschen glÃ¼ck bin ich dann auch bei meinem auto angekommen. das teil zu wechseln ging dann ziemlich gut. hatte ja meinen kompletten nusskasten (der mal eben 10kg wiegt) im rucksack. zum glÃ¼ck muss ich jetzt sagen, da die zÃ¼ndspule beim golf mit 30er torx schrauben verschraubt ist. also neues teil dran, zÃ¼ndung gedreht, batterie tod. cool hab ich mir gedacht, zum glÃ¼ck sprech ich ja so richtig gut franzÃ¶sisch, sollte ja kein problem sein jemanden zu finden, der mir starthilfe gibt. zu meinem erstaunen konnte der zweite, den ich gefragt hab mir helfen. kiste spring an und ich war glÃ¼cklich.  
jetzt steht das auto wieder da wo es soll, vor meinem haus. auto lÃ¤uft wieder wie ne eins. 

also man sieht sich
p.s. danke nochmal an allen die mir geholfen haben


----------



## brumbrum (30. Juli 2007)

Du hast die Walking Stöcke vergessen ;-)


----------



## Koeni (30. Juli 2007)

naja, trotzdem gut, dass es einigermaßen geklappt hat. Und fürn Ironman musste ja eh noch trainieren, da kann so n Marsch über n Pass net schaden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guddn (30. Juli 2007)

@ all: was haltet ihr von nem 2005/06er Swinger Air 4-Way für mein Fully?!
Wird grad günstig abverkauft...

...oder doch lieber einen Revox?! 

@ backwoods: DO kann ich die Schlappen mitbringen.

Gruß guddn.


----------



## driver79 (30. Juli 2007)

ich machs mal hier bei den sonntagsfahrern offiziel:

Gratuliere brumbrum zum 3. platz in BAD WILDBAD!!!!


----------



## dangerousD (30. Juli 2007)

@brumbrum

Nicht schlecht für so einen alten Sack   Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!! 

@boerni

Na ja, irgendwas ist halt immer. Zumindest hat es nicht geregnet (?), und Du hast Dein (bzw. Sarah's) Auto wieder   Und Koni hat recht: ein bißchen Training schadet nie


----------



## sms (31. Juli 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @brumbrum
> 
> Nicht schlecht für so einen alten Sack   Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!


@brumbrum

Achja,
natürlich auch von mir!
(sms aus Frankreich war mir zu teuer bzw. habe ich keine Ahnung was das gekostet hätte?)


----------



## de_reu (31. Juli 2007)

Jemand Bock auf ne Mi. Tour?
Wetter soll ja gut werden...
De


----------



## sms (1. August 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> Jemand Bock auf ne Mi. Tour?
> Wetter soll ja gut werden...
> De


Wann und wo?
Vielleicht bei mir?
Dann könne ich es schaffen.


----------



## gbm31 (1. August 2007)

was heisst tour bei euch?

evtl würd ich auf dem heimweg von untertürkheim kommend mit meinem ungefederten alltagsgaul dabeisein...


----------



## Koeni (1. August 2007)




----------



## boerni (1. August 2007)

cooles bild, aber auch nen bisschen eklig


----------



## gbm31 (1. August 2007)

gut gephotoshopt, koeni!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. August 2007)

@Koni
 Torsten kann halt was!


----------



## de_reu (1. August 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Wann und wo?
> Vielleicht bei mir?
> Dann könne ich es schaffen.



Schade zuspät gelesen, next week !
Bin am we leider nicht da!

De


----------



## dangerousD (2. August 2007)

boerni schrieb:


> cooles bild, aber auch nen bisschen eklig


 
Damn right, bitch! Ich hätte ja das mit dem breiten Strahl genommen - allein wegen der Übertreibung


----------



## Koeni (2. August 2007)

wieso Übertreibung ? Da is nix dran verändert


----------



## guddn (3. August 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


>



Gardena... ?!?


----------



## brumbrum (3. August 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


>



Nur, warum pisst man sein Bike an   -- Hat's Dir was getan


----------



## dangerousD (3. August 2007)

Servus,

falls sich morgen jemand bewegen möchte: würde zu einer Tour hier im Schönbuch einladen (vormittag) und alternativ/zusätzlich auch gern noch nach Großheppach gehen (nachmittag). Wer hat Zeit und Lust?


----------



## sms (3. August 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> falls sich morgen jemand bewegen möchte: würde zu einer Tour hier im Schönbuch einladen (vormittag) und alternativ/zusätzlich auch gern noch nach Großheppach gehen (nachmittag). Wer hat Zeit und Lust?


Gegenvorschlag:

Wenn du nachmittags sowieso nach Großheppach willst,
dann musst du eh bei mir vorbei.
Also könntest du deine Tour gleich zu mir verlegen?
Wie wäre das?


----------



## dangerousD (3. August 2007)

@sms

Hmmm... vielleicht ein anderes Mal. Paßt momentan nicht so richtig in meinen Zeitplan. Bin noch nicht sicher, ob das mit GH überhaupt klappt. Will morgen früh halt eine große Runde drehen und min. 3h fahren. Das klappt hier am besten... wie es dann weiter geht, sehe ich nach der Tour  Muß mich nebenbei auch mal um meinen Haushalt kümmern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hansbär (4. August 2007)

Fast vergessen, wollt ja noch ne kleine einladung zu unserem Fäschd machen.
Schaut einfach mal auf unsrer Homepage vorbei.





Gruß


----------



## Kailinger (4. August 2007)

Bin ab eins beim Jagen, ab 3 dann in Rom.

Kai


----------



## Backwoods (4. August 2007)

wie sieht's sonntag nachmittag aus?
 
hat jemand zeit und kurbelt mit durch den wald?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. August 2007)

Hier mal das Teil, welches wir aus dem Lift gesehen haben.


----------



## dangerousD (5. August 2007)

Hätte ich doch fast vergessen: bin morgen abend ab sieben etwa in Großheppach. Falls jemand Bock hat - einfach vorbei kommen!  

Bis denne

der D


----------



## Koeni (6. August 2007)

Hi,
hat jemand so gegen Ende der Woche mal Lust, mit nem verwahlosten jungen Mann im Pennerstyle n bisschen in Wildbad betteln zu gehn?

Ich wasch mich auch vorher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (6. August 2007)

@Asi-Koni  :

Mike, Stefan und ich wollen am Samstag nach Todtnau... da wird das wohl nix mit WB.

@all

Noch mal zur Erinnerung: bin heute ab 19.00 etwa in Großheppach...


----------



## driver79 (6. August 2007)

bin da!!!!


----------



## de_reu (6. August 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Hätte ich doch fast vergessen: bin morgen abend ab sieben etwa in Großheppach. Falls jemand Bock hat - einfach vorbei kommen!
> 
> Bis denne
> 
> der D



Zuspät gelesen! aber is ja eh zu warm....


----------



## sms (6. August 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> Zuspät gelesen! aber is ja eh zu warm....


So,
wie beobachten jetzt noch das Wetter.
Aber halten man diesen Mittwoch.
Tour in meinem Wald.
Start ca. 18:00 Uhr?


----------



## Backwoods (6. August 2007)

Hallo,

da ich auf meiner runde gestern nicht den hauptweg vom bärenschlössle zum botnang trail fahren wollte hab ich mich weiter östlich durch den wald geschlagen und siehe da ....

einen netten trial entdeckt 
vielleicht eher wiederentdeckt, weil ich denke ich bin den vor 5 jahren oder so schon mal runter aber nicht von ganz oben und hab ihn dann nicht wieder gefunden. 

ich nenne den jetzt mal buberles trail. den spuren nach ist der eh ziemlich befahren - auch wenn den von uns wohl keiner kannte 

man kann den schön zwischen bärenschlössle und botnang trial einbauen und kommt dann, wenn man den uphill (ohne gehts leider net ) geschickt legt (ich arbeite noch daran) direkt hinter dem forsthaus gegenüber vom BT raus 

der einstieg ist zeimlich offensichtlich und leicht zu finden. für den uphill hinters forsthaus braucht man schon eher ne karte 

an der burg d hab ich jetzt auch noch ne nette alternativroute   

vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal wieder im wald
ansonsten auch beschreibung per pn oder mail


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. August 2007)

Ich hab leider immernoch kein Bike für den Wald 
Hoffentlich kommt die KArtusche bald


----------



## Deleted 75464 (7. August 2007)

Hi
ich will mir eine Protektorjacke kaufen und suche ein Laden wo man mal welche anprobieren kann, in Stuttgart könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen? Ich habs schon im Internet versucht hab aber nichts gefunden .  Danke im vorraus


----------



## sms (7. August 2007)

Gogglesrider schrieb:


> Hi
> ich will mir eine Protektorjacke kaufen und suche ein Laden wo man mal welche anprobieren kann, in Stuttgart könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen? Ich habs schon im Internet versucht hab aber nichts gefunden .  Danke im vorraus


Auf der "Motorradmeile"
Also in der Heilbronnerstraße Höhe U-bahnhaltestelle Türlestraße/Bürgerhospital. Ist ein Dainese shop.
Dieser sollte alles Vorrätig haben.


----------



## Deleted 75464 (7. August 2007)

Danke


----------



## de_reu (7. August 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ...
> 
> einen netten trial entdeckt
> ...



Bin am WE mal wieder da! wenn das wetter mitspielt...

de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boerni (7. August 2007)

so jungs, bin dem abfahrtsorientiertem sport mal wieder fremdgegangen und hab am sonntag am swisspower cup am gurten teilgenommen. das ist ein xc rennen so richtig mit lycra und so. bin bei den amateuren gefahren, also nix mit fun oder so. das rennen war auch als hc eingestuft, also geleichzusetzen mit einem world cup. hab natürlich nicht so richtig gut abgeschlossen, war aber trotzdem ein riesen spass.
hab auch nen paar impressionen
http://www.thoemus.ch/v/2007_spc_bern/2007_gurten_084.JPG.html
http://www.thoemus.ch/v/2007_spc_bern/2007_gurten_082.JPG.html

das helmkamera video ist schon geschnitten und so, ich muss es nur noch kleiner machen und gibts den link, oder kennt jemand einen host wo ich ca. 350mb hochladen kann?

also bis denne 
björn


----------



## gbm31 (7. August 2007)

@ boerni: helden in strumphosen...








btw: ich hab in der nacht von samstag auf sonntag eine nachttour mit 2 freunden gemacht - 170 km, gute 3500 hm, 3 satz batterien


----------



## sms (7. August 2007)

Wäre hätte Lust auf ein Rennen der Besonderen Art?

1. Disziplin : Innenstadt 4X:
Start am Schloßplatz oberhalb der Treppen (LeMans Start)
Streckenführung: 
- Treppen runter zum Schloßplatz
- Slalom um die Säulen der Commerzbank
- Quer über den Schloßgarten um den Springbrunnen
- am Amadius vorbei
- Ziel: Einfahrt zur Haltestelle Charlottenplatz

2. Disziplin Rock den Degerloch DH
(Streckenführung ist bekannt)

Um die Bedingungen fair zu halten, wird das Material für alle Teilnehmer gleich sein:




(werden am Start zum leihen bereit gestellt)

Fullfacehelm und Protectoren sind für alle Teilnehmer Pflicht.
-> Ausser für Ivan, der darf in radlerhose und lila fleecejacke fahren.

3. Disziplin 
Collectives Radlerwetttrinken am Platz der Republik


----------



## dangerousD (8. August 2007)

@boerni

Respekt!  Nicht jedem steht so ein Lycra-Fummel   Aber irgendwie ist Dein Gesichtsausdruck ein wenig unentspannt. Warum nur?  

@sms
 Immer noch Langeweile?  Wobei ich die Idee an sich ganz witzig finde


----------



## sms (8. August 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ... Wobei ich die Idee an sich ganz witzig finde


Du wärst also dabei?


----------



## saimen74 (8. August 2007)

juhu, da wär ich auch dabei..

Grüssle aus Stammheim..

digger


----------



## dangerousD (8. August 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Du wärst also dabei?


 
Das habe ich so weder gesagt noch gemeint  Finde es nur witzig


----------



## boerni (9. August 2007)

@mike,
ich hab deine kartusche hier, sarah schickt sie morgen richtung stuttgart.

gruss
björn


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. August 2007)

boerni schrieb:


> @mike,
> ich hab deine kartusche hier, sarah schickt sie morgen richtung stuttgart.
> 
> gruss
> björn


  Biste Du meine Helde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi76 (9. August 2007)

wann und wo trefft ihr euch denn?habe hier keine lust alles zu lesen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. August 2007)

Andi76 schrieb:


> wann und wo trefft ihr euch denn?habe hier keine lust alles zu lesen.



Kommt drauf an was Du meinst. Ab nächster Woche hab ich wieder ne GAbel.
Können ja mal ne Runde drehen. Lesen musste aber schon. Gefahren wird eigentlich Mittwochs. Wobei das in letzter Zeit ehr nicht richtig klappt.


----------



## Andi76 (10. August 2007)

Zur Zeit dehe ich an 3bis 4 Tagen die Woche meine Abendrunde, fahre meistens Bärensee und Umgebung.Trainiere nach zehnjähriger Bikeapstinenz wieder, viele viele Kilos müssen runter.Von daher bin ich erstmal nicht gaanz so fit.Zu meiner Hochzeit (Anfang 90er) traf man sich immer Samstags am Bärenschlössle.Deshalb meine Frage, wo trefft ihr Euch, ich habe eine Anfahrt von Leonberg zu leisten.


----------



## de_reu (10. August 2007)

So. sollte es Trocken bleiben! Wer hätte denn Bock zu fahren?

@mike: Wie sieht's denn bei dir im Wald aus? Land unter?

De


----------



## Backwoods (10. August 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> So. sollte es Trocken bleiben! Wer hätte denn Bock zu fahren?
> 
> @mike: Wie sieht's denn bei dir im Wald aus? Land unter?
> 
> De



wenn dann wohl eher sonntags.
dann kann der wald auch noch etwas trocknen.

die trails oberhalb von RH machen nach der sinnflut keinen sinn (kennste ja )
würde dann ab uni richtung botnang, solitude, etc fahren
aber erst am nachmittag

ich hab eh noch aus mangel an ersatz mein swamp thing in super tacky hinten drauf. . hat letzten sonntag ziemlich gelitten 

@guddn: ich ruf dich nochmal an wann ich meine bettys abholen kann.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. August 2007)

Andi76 schrieb:


> Zur Zeit dehe ich an 3bis 4 Tagen die Woche meine Abendrunde, fahre meistens Bärensee und Umgebung.Trainiere nach zehnjähriger Bikeapstinenz wieder, viele viele Kilos müssen runter.Von daher bin ich erstmal nicht gaanz so fit.Zu meiner Hochzeit (Anfang 90er) traf man sich immer Samstags am Bärenschlössle.Deshalb meine Frage, wo trefft ihr Euch, ich habe eine Anfahrt von Leonberg zu leisten.



Da wir ja auch gerne DH fahren gehen und Freundinnen haben und diese nicht verlieren wollen, geh ich am WE eigentlich nur einmal fahren. Und das Samstags. Und dann DH. Aber einige gehen auch am WE Touren. De Reu und BAckwoods z.B..

Ansonsten treffen sich einige hier bei mir an der UNi. Von da aus dann ne schöne Runde. Trails und Waldautobahnen als zubringer. Wegen dem Tempo musste Dir keine Sorgen machen. Das ist, zumindest bei mir, ruhig 
Je nachdem wann meine GAbel nächste Woche wieder geht, können wir ja am Mittwoch mal ne Runde drehen. De reu kommt sicher auch mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. August 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> @mike: Wie sieht's denn bei dir im Wald aus? Land unter?
> 
> De



Keine Ahnung  
Aber aus Erfahrung würde ich sagen MATSCHIG
Ab nächster Woche, so die Post will, hab ich auch wieder ne GAbel. 
DAnn ist mir das Wetter au wurscht


----------



## dangerousD (10. August 2007)

So... habe die WetScreams reaktiviert und gehe morgen mit Mighty Mike nach Todtnau  Wird wohl etwas feucht, aber egal - Hauptsache Spaß!  Mit den Dingern fährt es sich zumindest, als wäre es trocken


----------



## Andi76 (10. August 2007)

´Mittwoch nächste Woche könnte klappen.Wo ist der Treffpunkt, wenn Uni dann vielleicht am MaxPlanck Institut, da ist der Parkplatz, von da gehts zum Katzenbacher Hof

Morgen in der Früh werde ich mal ne Runde zum Bärensee machen, vielleicht hat jemand Lust?


----------



## de_reu (11. August 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> ..wohl eher sonntags.
> dann kann der wald auch noch etwas trocknen.
> 
> würde dann ab uni richtung botnang, solitude, etc fahren
> aber erst am nachmittag



so 14:00 Uni Teich? wäre dabei!

Guddn?

de


----------



## Backwoods (11. August 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> so 14:00 Uni Teich? wäre dabei!
> 
> Guddn?
> 
> de



Ok, ich werd dasein!
falls ich schon um 1330 kann post ich nochmal was morgen vormittag.

den guddn hab ich in der stadt getroffen, zwecks übergabe big bettys er hat leider keine zeit.

ich komm warscheinlich mit dem auto. wir können dann den neuen trial, burg d und auch bergheim fahren 

@andi wenn du mit willst, sag bescheid


----------



## dangerousD (11. August 2007)

Nur mal so nebenbei bemerkt... TODTNAU war der HAMMER heute! Trotz heftigem Regen in den letzten Tagen war die Strecke super griffig, von oben war alles trocken und am Nachmittag kam sogar die Sonne raus. Was will man mehr? 10 Abfahrten haben wir dann auch geschafft, und abgesehen von einem Schaltwerk ist auch nix abhanden gekommen  Mordsgaudi!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. August 2007)

Ich kann dem DD nur zustimmen. Todtnau war wie so oft einfach nur 

@Mittwochsrunde
Sorry, hatte vergessen das ich garnicht da bin am Mittwoch und meine Woche schonwieder so verplant ist, dass ich fast keine Zeit habe. Und dann kommt es ja noch auf die Post an wann meine Kartusche kommt.


----------



## Scotty87 (13. August 2007)

dumm nur, dass es mein Schaltwerk war  ...aber so lange es nur n Schaltauge is, was solls^^ (ht > single speed xD)

Kann das ebenfalls bestätigen, war ja zum ersten mal in Todtnau und der DH is ziemlich geil...die Strecke war super zu fahren, auch für mich mitm ht  
..ich  die S-kombi


----------



## Koeni (13. August 2007)

Gruezi,

ich hab n paar Problemchen. Bei meiner 888 wollt ich gestern n bisschen die Zugstufe zu drehn. Dann hab ich gemerkt, dass die schon komplett zu war. Also, geht schon so, aber des kann doch net sein, dass da schon Schluß is, normalerweise kommt die doch fast nimmer raus, wenn ganz zu is, oder?

Und noch was is mir aufgefallen. Wenn ich in Wildbad die Straße runter fahr zum Schlepper und dann auf den Weg abbieg, kommen ja so n paar Mini-Schläge. Da macht se dann auch plong-plong. Wie, wenn die Zugstufe erst nachm dritten Schlag anfängt zu arbeiten.

Der Ölstand is auch komisch. Ich glaub ich mach mal jetzt schon nen Ölwechsel...

Und wer hat mir günstig ne Hinterradfelge ?  Oder ich kauf mir für'n Zwanni ne Excalibur, mehr als kaputt gehn, kann die ja auch net 

Also, mal her mit den schlauen Antworten, auf DDD-Forum hab ich kein Bock


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. August 2007)

@Koni
Ist schön komisch. Schau mal wieviel Klicks Deine Zugstufe macht. Sollten eigentlich so 32 sein.  Ansonsten ist Dein Einstellknopf net i.O.. HAtte ich auch und Cosmic hat laut aussage "entgratet und gefettet" 
Was das andere betrifft hab ich keine Ahnung. Am besten mal Cosmic anrufen und nerven  Mach ich ja auch immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (13. August 2007)

solange ich noch frei hab, schick ich die gabel aber sicher nirgends hin


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. August 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> solange ich noch frei hab, schick ich die gabel aber sicher nirgends hin


Davon geh ich mal aus


----------



## mantra (14. August 2007)

Evtl ist zu wenig Öl drin?! Hast Du die vollen 32 Klicks?


----------



## brumbrum (14. August 2007)

Wer ist eigentlich wo am WE ??


----------



## sms (14. August 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich wo am WE ??


Das wüste ich auch gern,

es kristallisiert sich heraus, dass ich am Freitag laaaaange lange auf irgendeeiner Autobahn festhängen werde.

-> ich müsste also schon Donnerstagabend wissen, wo ich evlt. Samstag morgen meine Wut vom Freitag abreagieren kann!


----------



## Koeni (14. August 2007)

mantra schrieb:


> Evtl ist zu wenig Öl drin?! Hast Du die vollen 32 Klicks?



nen ölwechsel mach ich ja sowieso mal vorsichtshalber...
ob ich alle klicks hab, hab ich noch net geschaut, aber viele sinds


----------



## guddn (15. August 2007)

Soo,

bin endlich mal wieder im Land und werde mit dem Liteville und Kollegen am Sonntag 
in WB den 4X leerfegen .

Jetzt unter der Woche schauts eher net so doll aus mitm Fahrn...

@ backwoods: Na? Gute Schlappen?

Gruß guddn.


----------



## sms (15. August 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> Na? Gute Schlappen?


@Backwoods

  ich hab's von de_reu erfahren   so ein Pech  

PS.
damit alle mitschmunseln können:

Der Backwoods trifft sich irgendwo in Stuttgart Mitte mit Guddn, kriegt nagelneue Bettys.
Zieht die Teile auf.
Fährt mit dem Auto zur Uni, läd* sein Radl mit den niegel nagel neuen Bettys aus.
100m Fahrt am Uniteich vorbei. Glasscherben, Zack, Platten.


----------



## brumbrum (15. August 2007)

Entweder zum Eichhörnchenparadies oder nach Todtnau oder ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (15. August 2007)

@brumbrum

Bin leider nicht da, gehe aber dafür in Thale/Harz fahren...


----------



## Koeni (15. August 2007)

ich bin wohl morgen mittag mim Basti in Wildbad. Am Wochenende würd ich, wenn ich Zeit hab, vielleicht auch mal wieder zu den Eichhörnsche


----------



## Backwoods (15. August 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> Soo,
> 
> @ backwoods: Na? Gute Schlappen?
> 
> Gruß guddn.



Na klar doch 
hinten sparts gegenüber dem space als double defence auch noch gewicht.
das hab ich halt vorne gegenüber dem fat albert wieder draufgepackt.

der rollwiederstand ist aber so gut, dass man da kein unterschied merkt.
die bettys sind scho deutlich besser als f. albert oder space

werd ncohmal drüber nachdenken und die dann auch für den leichten LRS am big hit nehmen (aber das brauch ich diese saison ja nicht so oft  ) ich sag dir dann bescheid.





sms schrieb:


> @Backwoods
> 
> ich hab's von de_reu erfahren   so ein Pech
> 
> ...



na, na, na!! 
wer behauptet dann so was 

da wir nix platt 
der durchschlagschutz ist nämlich auch noch gut 
da hat's nur die oberste schicht vom tripple compound 1 cm lang aufgeschlitzt!

geärgert hat's mich trotzdem
hält immer noch  war gestern fahrn


----------



## de_reu (15. August 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> na, na, na!!
> wer behauptet dann so was
> 
> da wir nix platt
> ...



Keine Ahnung wie er darauf kommt????
Wenn dem so gewesen wäre, hätten wir ja gar nicht fahren können!
Tat wohl nur der Dramaturgie halber ein wenig übertieben....


Würde am WE fahren wollen; wer ist dabei!

De


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. August 2007)

Falls ich mein kleines zum laufen bekomme, würde ich entweder Eichhörnchen jagen oder am Samstag ggf. Biker x in Wildbad fahren wollen.


----------



## sms (16. August 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Entweder zum Eichhörnchenparadies ...


Samstag!!! sagen wir nach dem Mittagessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (16. August 2007)

ich meld mich mal ab für's Wochenende. Meine Felge is heute endgültig gestorben...


----------



## brumbrum (17. August 2007)

joa, Samstag Eichhörnchen, bis denne


----------



## J00lz (17. August 2007)

hallo zusammen,

bin neu in stuttgart und fahr fr/dirt etc, siehe meine bikes.

Wenn mal jemand lust hätte einen gut gelaunten zivi zu nem Spot oder ner trailtour mitzunehmen würd ich mich sehr freuen 

Einfach ne Pm schreiben...

Gruß, J00lz


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. August 2007)

So, hab die KArtusche drinne 

Die hat aber nur 10 min gehalten 

Ich könnt  und :kotz:

Demo geht jetzt auch net 

Wünsch Euch Spaß.

@J00lz

Mein Tourer geht jetzt leider auch net. Wird wohl noch ne Weile so bleiben.
Sonst hätt mer nächste Woche mal fahren können.


----------



## Koeni (17. August 2007)

bin morgen mit Kamera bei den eichhörnsche. So als kleiner Anreiz


----------



## gbm31 (17. August 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Die hat aber nur 10 min gehalten




hui... boerni klatschen oder neue gabel kaufen?










btw: schaue evtl am samstag mal vorbei beim fröhlichen eichhörnchenjagen...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. August 2007)

gbm31 schrieb:


> hui... boerni klatschen oder neue gabel kaufen?
> .



Der kann ja auch nix zu. Hoffe ich


----------



## Andi76 (17. August 2007)

Was um Himmels Willen ist Eichhörnchen jagen??
Wo ist das?


----------



## driver79 (17. August 2007)

meld mich mal für nächste woche ab, werd nen paar bikeparks unsicher machen 
morgen is todtnau dran. und nächstes we, wenns gut läuft, werd ich dann in rittershausen das rennen mitfahren.

kleines update am 2stage: foto!!!

bis die tage...


----------



## sms (18. August 2007)

Heute morgen hat mich der Postbote geweckt.... 

Wie geil:




Seit dem war ich im Keller und siehe da:


*Punktlandung:*




Ziel war unter 18 Kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (18. August 2007)

@sms: Glückwunsch, sehr schön

was ist das jetzt für ein LRS?
Und welche Reifen/Schläuche sind montiert?

Ich geh mal davon aus, das die an dein demo kommen.


----------



## de_reu (18. August 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Heute morgen hat mich der Postbote geweckt....
> 
> Wie geil:
> 
> ...



Das ist ja wie Weihnachten!!
Wie sieht das mit morgen nachmittag aus?

Biken

Werde jetzt gleich mal richtung Uni fahren...

De


----------



## Backwoods (18. August 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> Das ist ja wie Weihnachten!!
> Wie sieht das mit morgen nachmittag aus?
> 
> De



Mal sehen, vielleicht hab ich zeit.
Werde dann wohl die gleiche Runde wie letztes WE ab Uni fahren.

Für die Trails oberhalb RH ist mir's zu nass gewesen die letzten Tage


----------



## Backwoods (18. August 2007)

Andi76 schrieb:


> Was um Himmels Willen ist Eichhörnchen jagen??
> Wo ist das?



Das wird dir hier im Forum keiner verraten - und das ist auch gut so 

Du musst schon vorher öfter mal mitkommen - und mit dem scott boulder ist Eichhörnchen jagen echt schlecht.


----------



## sms (18. August 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> @sms: Glückwunsch, sehr schön
> 
> was ist das jetzt für ein LRS?
> Und welche Reifen/Schläuche sind montiert?
> ...


Antworten


----------



## sms (18. August 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> ich meld mich mal ab für's Wochenende. Meine Felge is heute endgültig gestorben...


Hey,
die Felge vom Walde habe ich jetzt bei mir.

Entweder du holst sie hier ab,
oder ich gebe Sie Mike mit, wenn der hier vorbeikommt.
Dann hast du es noch näher...

Sag einfach bescheid


----------



## Koeni (18. August 2007)

@sms
ja, wenn er sowieso bei dir vorbei kommt, kannste sie dem Mike mitgeben. Ich hoffe, er verkauft die nicht gleich weiter


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. August 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> @sms
> ja, wenn er sowieso bei dir vorbei kommt, kannste sie dem Mike mitgeben. Ich hoffe, er verkauft die nicht gleich weiter


Ich könnte ja nen Bild von meinem Keller machen. DAnn weißt Du was passieren wird


----------



## de_reu (19. August 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Mal sehen, vielleicht hab ich zeit.
> Werde dann wohl die gleiche Runde wie letztes WE ab Uni fahren.
> 
> Für die Trails oberhalb RH ist mir's zu nass gewesen die letzten Tage



14:30 Uni?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (19. August 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> 14:30 Uni?



Jo!

wo? am Teich oder am Spiegel?

Wie sieht's aus Andi, JoolZ?


----------



## Andi76 (19. August 2007)

Ich war heute erst um 16Uhr unterwegs, aber jede Menge Biker unterwegs, halt doof wenn man keinen kennt 

Was die Eichhörnchen betrifft, vielleicht erfahre ich es ja wenn ich mal bei Euch mitfahre.Kommende Woche jemand Abends Zeit?

Sind uns vielleicht zufällig begegnet? Ich (blaues Trikot) mußte ausweichen und Ihr (zwei) seit bergan geradelt.Kurz nach dem DH in der Nähe des Verkehrsübungsplatzes, Glemseck.


----------



## brumbrum (20. August 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> bin morgen mit Kamera bei den eichhörnsche. So als kleiner Anreiz



Du warst nicht da, oder hast Du dich versteckt ??


----------



## dirtmag (20. August 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Antworten


Sehr fein geworden  Warum die Gizmo als Kefü, die E.13 Lightguide ist fast 200 g leichter und funzt auch klasse  Die 17 vor dem Komma ist auch mein Ziel, aber da muss noch einiges runter, bin jetzt bei 18,4 kg


----------



## sms (20. August 2007)

dirtmag schrieb:


> Sehr fein geworden  Warum die Gizmo als Kefü, die E.13 Lightguide ist fast 200 g leichter und funzt auch klasse  Die 17 vor dem Komma ist auch mein Ziel, aber da muss noch einiges runter, bin jetzt bei 18,4 kg


Aber die E13. hat keinen Bashguard und darauf möchte ich nicht verzichten.
Ich habe nicht so viel Geld für neue XT-Kurbeln wie Driver  übrig.

So ein Bashquard wiegt übrigends bestimmt >200g.


----------



## Koeni (20. August 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Du warst nicht da, oder hast Du dich versteckt ??



Ja, sorry. Musste kurzfristig ner Freundin helfen ihre Wohnung leer zu räumen. Nächstes Mal dann wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J00lz (20. August 2007)

war am wochende nicht da, leider...

Diese woche hätte ich aber zeit, würd gern mal mit  

gruß, J00lz


----------



## dirtmag (20. August 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Aber die E13. hat keinen Bashguard und darauf möchte ich nicht verzichten.
> Ich habe nicht so viel Geld für neue XT-Kurbeln wie Driver  übrig.
> 
> So ein Bashquard wiegt übrigends bestimmt >200g.


Das ist ein Argument. Aber wieso neue XT? Hab hier die alte XT und die 2008er, die neue ist ca. 25 g leichter (ohne KB). Da lohnt sich ein Umstieg ja nicht wirklich


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (20. August 2007)

Salut miteinander, 

bin jetzt nach einer Woche PDS wieder heil und ohne größeren technischen Schaden wieder zurück. War einfach nur geil, bis auf einen Tag Regen hatten wir super Wetter. Die Jungs hatten die Strecken auch richtig gut prepariert.





Ich habe jetzt 2 Wochen Urlaub und bin BB. Wer lust hat mal unter der Woche ne Tour zu fahren, einfach Bescheid sagen, da läßt sich bestimmt was einrichten.

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. August 2007)

So, DAnk SMS ist im kleinen jetzt ne Boxxer Ride.
Ich werde, soweit es das Wetter zulässt, am Mittwoch biken gehen.
Abfahrt so 17 Uhr hier an der UNI. Wer also Bock hat, kann sich ja melden.
Runde wie üblich. Unitrail, Botnang, Krumbach und noch den, wohl immernoch, verbauten Speedtrail und zurück zur Uni. GGF. noch Bergheim. Aber das weiß ich nicht wie es aussieht. Dunkel isses ja auch schon um 19:45 Uhr. 


@Holk
Wo ist das Bild entstanden? Hab ja ne gute Orientierung aber ich weiß nicht wo das sein sollte. Bist Du das eigentlich??? Ne 66 haste ja


----------



## sms (20. August 2007)

So,
nachdem ich nun weis, wie geil sich 17,98 Kg anfühlen, will ich hier am Freitag gute Vorschläge lesen, wo ich diese 17,98 kg am Samstag runterjaagen kann.

Melde mich mal ab bis Freitag


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (20. August 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @ra.
> Wo ist das Bild entstanden? Hab ja ne gute Orientierung aber ich weiß nicht wo das sein sollte. Bist Du das eigentlich??? Ne 66 haste ja



Das Bild ist am Ende vom 4X in les Gets (Chavannes) entstanden, der letzte Sprung vor dem Lift. Du hast recht, das bin ich, hast Du mich an meinem Lächeln erkannt?

ra.


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (20. August 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Wo ist das Bild entstanden? Hab ja ne gute Orientierung aber ich weiß nicht wo das sein sollte.



Ist das nicht der Zielsprung vom BikerX vor den beiden Anliegern?

edit: da war ich wohl zu langsam...


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (20. August 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ich werde, soweit es das Wetter zulässt, am Mittwoch biken gehen.
> Abfahrt so 17 Uhr hier an der UNI. Wer also Bock hat, kann sich ja melden.
> Runde wie üblich. Unitrail, Botnang, Krumbach und noch den, wohl immernoch, verbauten Speedtrail und zurück zur Uni. GGF. noch Bergheim. Aber das weiß ich nicht wie es aussieht. Dunkel isses ja auch schon um 19:45 Uhr.



Wenn das Wetter nicht zu schlecht ist, würde ich mitkommen. Ich rufe Dich aber vorher noch mal an.

Grüsse ra.


----------



## Backwoods (20. August 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> GGF. noch Bergheim. Aber das weiß ich nicht wie es aussieht.



is wieder prima fahrbar


----------



## gbm31 (20. August 2007)

sms schrieb:


> So,
> nachdem ich nun weis, wie geil sich 17,98 Kg anfühlen, ...



mit dem ehemals fehlenden kabelbinder sinds jetzt doch bestimmt wieder 18...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (20. August 2007)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter nicht zu schlecht ist, würde ich mitkommen. Ich rufe Dich aber vorher noch mal an.
> 
> Grüsse ra.



Wäre auch dabei!

de


----------



## Backwoods (20. August 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> Wäre auch dabei!
> 
> de



na dann habt ihr jetzt je nen guide für den "neuen" trail


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. August 2007)

@Holk
Neuer Helm?
Kenne nur den Weißen. Am Style hast auch nen wenig gefeilt  oder nur ne Gute Perspektive? 

Aber jetzt hab ich´s auch erkannt. Also wo das Foto entstanden ist. 


@all
Mittwoch aber ruhig!


----------



## gbm31 (20. August 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @all
> Mittwoch aber ruhig!




wie jetzt, die ganze tour ohne s maul aufzumachen?

nix für mich...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. August 2007)

gbm31 schrieb:


> wie jetzt, die ganze tour ohne s maul aufzumachen?
> 
> nix für mich...



1 2 3 4 5


----------



## Andi76 (20. August 2007)

> Abfahrt so 17 Uhr



Das schaffe ich nicht, könnt ihr mich eventuell gegen 17Uhr30 im Krumbachtal auflesen? Meinetwegen am Parkplatz vom Waldschwimmbad?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. August 2007)

Andi76 schrieb:


> Das schaffe ich nicht, könnt ihr mich eventuell gegen 17Uhr30 im Krumbachtal auflesen? Meinetwegen am Parkplatz vom Waldschwimmbad?


Sorry, aber das wird nix. Wir haben die Runde schon ein paar mal anders gefahren und kombiniert. Aber am Anfang Richtung Krumbach ist irgendwie immer Käse gewesen. Da verplempert man viel Zeit mit hin und her fahren. Genau kann ich es Dir auch nicht erklären. Aber alle fanden die übliche "vorgehensweise" am besten.


----------



## brumbrum (21. August 2007)

sms schrieb:


> So,
> nachdem ich nun weis, wie geil sich 17,98 Kg anfühlen, will ich hier am Freitag gute Vorschläge lesen, wo ich diese 17,98 kg am Samstag runterjaagen kann.
> 
> Melde mich mal ab bis Freitag



In Rittershausen


----------



## J00lz (21. August 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> Wäre auch dabei!
> 
> de



würd mich auch anschließen 

ist das einfach ne singeltrailtour, mit was für bikes fahr ich da?

gruß, J00lz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi76 (21. August 2007)

Okay, damit ich eine Chance auf Anschluss habe, ich könnte ne halbe Stunde früher Feierabend machen. Somit würde ich es auf 17Uhr maximal 17Uhr10 schaffen.
Wenn ihr warten könntet.
Ansonsten ist das ja echt kompliziert mal mit anderen zu fahren.Bei uns ging das doch früher auch.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. August 2007)

J00lz schrieb:


> würd mich auch anschließen
> 
> ist das einfach ne singeltrailtour, mit was für bikes fahr ich da?
> 
> gruß, J00lz



Die Runde wird so 20km werden. Keine Ahnung wie weit es ist.
Da alles ziemlich zerstreut liegt, wird viel Schotterweg / Straße gefahren. Dabei kann man sich ein wenig unterhalten  Leider gibt es keine geilen Hänge mit vielen Trails und deshalb ist das ne gute Fahrerei. Macht aber ein wenig fit. Naja, ich bin wohl Fitnessresistent 
Dafür rüttelt es aber an und an auch mal auf´m Trail. Wo wir runter fahren, müssen wir auch wieder hoch! Ich bin das vor JAhren auch mit meinem 20kg Switch gefahren. Tut halt bissle weh  aber macht LAune.
Wenn Du also "nur" das Big Air und das Singlespeed Bike hast, fahr das Bigair. Wenn Du mit dem Singlespeeder "weit" fahren kannst, geht das auch.
Bin auch 2 JAhre mit dem DMR HT die Trails gefahren. Jetzt hab ich so´n kleines Tourenbike. 

KOmm einfach und wir machen ne ruhige Ausfahrt. Wenn´s gefällt is gut, wenn nicht auch.

Treffpunkt
17:10 an der FH Medien. Blaue Wand.
Ich wohn in der Nobelstr. 13B 70569 Stuttgart


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. August 2007)

Andi76 schrieb:


> Okay, damit ich eine Chance auf Anschluss habe, ich könnte ne halbe Stunde früher Feierabend machen. Somit würde ich es auf 17Uhr maximal 17Uhr10 schaffen.
> Wenn ihr warten könntet.
> Ansonsten ist das ja echt kompliziert mal mit anderen zu fahren.Bei uns ging das doch früher auch.



Dann sei wenn möglich 17:10 an der FH Medien. Blaue Wand kennste sicher. 
Ich wohn in der Nobelstr. 13B 70569 Stuttgart
Wenn Du willst, können wir Dich auch am Bärenschloss aufsammeln.

Tut mir leid wenn das mit Deiner Anreise schwierig ist. Aber es wird echt früh dunkel. Und ne LAmpe hab ich nicht dabei. 
Ich bin jetzt sicher 5 Wochen keine Tour gefahren. Und ich hab Bock dazu und will Spaß 

Bis morgen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. August 2007)

In meiner Galerie findet Ihr noch Torstens Bilder von Bmais 
Die aus der Kneipe habe ich aus Höflichkeit weggelassen. Wäre auch zuviel Aufwand gewesen. Viel Spaß


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (21. August 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Treffpunkt
> 17:10 an der FH Medien. Blaue Wand.
> Ich wohn in der Nobelstr. 13B 70569 Stuttgart



Hi,

meine Frau hat mir gerade erzählt, dass Sie morgen Nachmittag/Abend einen Termin hat. Ich muss jetzt erst mal versuchen jemanden zu finden, der auf meinen Sohn aufpasst. Wenn es klappen sollte, bin ich morgen dabei. 

Greetz 
ra.


----------



## Andi76 (21. August 2007)

> Blaue Wand kennste sicher.


Nö, aber zeige mirs.Dann bin ich dort.





Wegen der Dunkelheit würde ich mir mal keine Sorgen machen, ich fahre bis 20Uhr30 meine Runden. Das geht wunderbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. August 2007)

So, dass muss reichen. Bis morgen.


----------



## J00lz (21. August 2007)

Ich komm auf jeden Fall, hab aber auch erst um 16 uhr feierabend, mal sehn wie die bahnen fahrn...

Als ich werd dann mal mit meinem Big Air antreten, hoffe ich überlebs 

bis morgen dann....


----------



## guddn (22. August 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=GbZfupK9FCQ


----------



## de_reu (22. August 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin jetzt sicher 5 Wochen keine Tour gefahren. Und ich hab Bock dazu und will Spaß
> 
> Bis morgen



Bin leider doch nicht dabei 8(

de


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (22. August 2007)

Hi zusammen, 

ich konnte leider niemanden finden, der sich um meinen Sohnemann kümmert. 
(man überläßt ihn ja auch nicht irgendjemanden)
Wenn kein Wunder geschieht bin ich also nicht dabei (Schei$e und das bei dem Wetter )

Euch viel Spaß und keep the rubber-side down. 

Ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. August 2007)

Jungs, die Trails waren in Bestform  Hat mal echt wieder Laune gemacht!

Die Ride ist der knaller in dem Bike. Und die 550er Feder jetzt auch das optimum. Puh


----------



## Andi76 (22. August 2007)

So, jetzt habe ich endlich mal welche kennengelernt aus diesem Forum.Nette Leuts, nur die unterschiedlichsten Auffassungen die dieser Sport hervorbringt 
Aber wer weiß, vielleicht tuhe ich mir ja irgendwann so ein Endurogeschoss an 
Der Rahmen wäre doch interessant 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Giant-Team-DH-Ra...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## J00lz (22. August 2007)

Jau war echt gediegen, war mit sicherheit nicht das letzte mal das ich dabei war


----------



## gbm31 (23. August 2007)

hi, weiss jemand von euch vieleicht, wo es bei uns in der gegend du-buchsen für fox-dämpfer (1/2") gibt?

bei toxo kosten die teile 6,20 + porto, hier ums eck 1 euro - aber der hat nur metrische da.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (23. August 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Jungs, die Trails waren in Bestform  Hat mal echt wieder Laune gemacht!
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...  und jetzt gießt der auch noch Öl ins Feuer....
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. August 2007)

gbm31 schrieb:


> hi, weiss jemand von euch vieleicht, wo es bei uns in der gegend du-buchsen für fox-dämpfer (1/2") gibt?
> 
> bei toxo kosten die teile 6,20 + porto, hier ums eck 1 euro - aber der hat nur metrische da.



Die 6,20 sind normal. Aber das Porto von denen ist gigantisch. 
Evtl. stecken sie Dir ja welche in nen Umschlag.
Ansonsten isses ehr schwierig an was ran zu kommen.


----------



## gbm31 (23. August 2007)

ha!

wenn mer net älles selbr macht.


dämpfer ausgebaut, nachgemessen, und: sind ganz normale, metrische, 12x12 buchsen. (von wegen, die gleichen wie fox)

also von birkmannsweiler nach winnenden (970m...) zum kugellager hecht (die haben fast alles - und wie sich bei einem netten gespräch herausgestellt hat, hätten die mir auch zöllige besorgt) geradelt, 5 buchsen für 5 euro geholt und heute abend gehts in den schraubstock.









der typ dort hat gemeint, falls die teile öfters ausschlagen würden, er hätte auch verstärkte mit bronze...


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (23. August 2007)

Hi zusammen, 

noch mal was ganz anderes, kann mir jemand eine 180 mm Bremsscheibe (6-Loch, kein Centerlock usw) bis Mitte/Ende Oktober leihen?

Ich habe eine Bestellt und die können nicht vorher liefern. (Ich verspreche auch nur ganz wenig zu bremsen )

Danke im voraus.
ra.


----------



## gbm31 (23. August 2007)

muss morgen mal die werkstatt durchwühlen, eigentlich sollte irgendwo noch eine 180er magura rumfahren...


der buchsentausch ging in 2 min vonstatten - 2 stecknüsse ausgesucht, eine passend zum austtreiben, eine große als gegenhalter, in den schraubstock, alte rausdrücken, neue aussen ölen, dämpferauge kurz reinigen, gerade ansetzen, mit dem schraubstock und der nuss einpressen, fertig.


wenn ich bedenke, was das beim dämpferfuzzi gekostet hätt...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. August 2007)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> noch mal was ganz anderes, kann mir jemand eine 180 mm Bremsscheibe (6-Loch, kein Centerlock usw) bis Mitte/Ende Oktober leihen?
> 
> ...



Hi,

hab noch ne Magura im Keller. Bin aber am WE nicht da.


----------



## dangerousD (24. August 2007)

@gbm

Möchte mal wissen, welcher Depp Dir gesagt hat, daß in einem DNM-Dämpfer die gleichen Buchsen wie bei Fox verbaut sind... mann mann mann - einmal mit Profis arbeiten  DNM-Buchsen hätte ich sogar da gehabt. Im Zweifel gibt es die auch günstig bei Reset-Racing - aber Du bist ja jetzt versorgt.


@ra
Hätte nur eine 185er Scheibe. Die ist aber am Bike von meiner Kleinen - mit der solltest Du Dich besser nicht anlegen  Alternativ: 200er Scheibe inkl. IS2000 auf PM-Adapter.

Greetz

der D


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (24. August 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @ra
> Hätte nur eine 185er Scheibe. Die ist aber am Bike von meiner Kleinen - mit der solltest Du Dich besser nicht anlegen  Alternativ: 200er Scheibe inkl. IS2000 auf PM-Adapter.
> 
> Greetz
> ...



Hi DD, 

hört sich auch nicht schlecht an. Ist der Adapter von Federgabel IS2000 auf Bremssattel Postmount oder umgekehrt? 

@gbh und Steppi
Vielen Dank für Euer Angebot. Wenn das mit DD mal nicht klappen sollte, würde ich gerne auf Euch zurückkommen. Herrenberg ist für mich der schnellst  Weg. 


Grüsse ra.


----------



## de_reu (24. August 2007)

Hallo Freunde,

wie sieht's am WE aus muss mal wieder nen bischen fahren?
Sa. und/oder So.?
Wer ist denn da?
DE


----------



## Backwoods (25. August 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> wie sieht's am WE aus muss mal wieder nen bischen fahren?
> Sa. und/oder So.?
> ...



mal sehen, kann ich noch nicht fest zusagen.
wenn dann sonntag mittag, ebbes früher als letzte woche
so 13 oder spätestens 1330.

ich meld mich nochmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (25. August 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> mal sehen, kann ich noch nicht fest zusagen.
> wenn dann sonntag mittag, ebbes früher als letzte woche
> so 13 oder spätestens 1330.
> 
> ich meld mich nochmal.


Hallo,

wie äussert sich eigentlich diese Sommerkrippe?

Ungefähr so:
Morgends aufstehen, Frühstücken und dann gleich :kotz: ?

Falls ja, dann habe ich das jetzt.
=> Radfahren is gerade nicht!


----------



## de_reu (25. August 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> mal sehen, kann ich noch nicht fest zusagen.
> wenn dann sonntag mittag, ebbes früher als letzte woche
> so 13 oder spätestens 1330.
> 
> ich meld mich nochmal.



13:30 is O.K. an der Schüssel?

De


----------



## Backwoods (25. August 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> 13:30 is O.K. an der Schüssel?
> 
> De



na ja, wenns klappt wär mir 1300 lieber
las uns morgen mal schauen


----------



## de_reu (26. August 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> na ja, wenns klappt wär mir 1300 lieber
> las uns morgen mal schauen



O.K. 13:00! 

de


----------



## Backwoods (26. August 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> O.K. 13:00!
> 
> de



nee, lass mal bei 13:30

ich park beim spiegel


----------



## guddn (26. August 2007)

Ja, war luschdig heut, waren ja auch ganz schön lang unterwegs (Zeit & hm )...

Ich sollte öfter mal wieder mitfahren .

Gruß vom guddn.

PS: Na Delf, sind alle Kiesel raus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (26. August 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> Ja, war luschdig heut, waren ja auch ganz schön lang unterwegs (Zeit & hm )...
> ..?


ihr schweine!


----------



## guddn (26. August 2007)

Wir achten doch auf deine vollständige Wiederherstellung!!!

... nicht daß du mir krank aufs Rad steigst... 

Nächstes mal.

guddn.


----------



## Backwoods (26. August 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> (Zeit & hm )...



Was sagt deine Zählmaschine so?
Was hat man so als Jungspunt für einen durchschnittspuls auf der Runde?


----------



## de_reu (26. August 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> Ja, war luschdig heut, waren ja auch ganz schön lang unterwegs (Zeit & hm )...
> Ich sollte öfter mal wieder mitfahren .
> Gruß vom guddn.
> PS: Na Delf, sind alle Kiesel raus?



Naja, hab erst mal die Brause draufgehalten; sind aber schon nen paar ganz schöne Löcher drinn.. 8(
Sollte ich vielleicht doch mal professionell versorgen lassen.

Muss mich halt erstmal an die Maguras gewöhnen...

Bin Mi. aber auf jeden wieder dabei!
wieviel km sind wir denn gefahren? Mit an- und abreise?

De


----------



## guddn (27. August 2007)

Wenn man meiner Zählmaschine Glauben schenkt so 58km & 1150hm... bis zu mir daheim.
Und das in meinem Trainingszustand 

@backwoods: 135.

gruß guddn.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. August 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> 58km & 1150hm
> 
> Puls  135.
> Und das in meinem Trainingszustand



 Ihr seid irre.
DAs schaffen meine Knie garnicht mehr!


----------



## gbm31 (27. August 2007)

fahrt ihr am am mittwoch wieder? weil: frau mit kindern auf kindergeburtstag = papa hat frei 

was ist besser geeignet: ungefedertes zyankali oder 18kg fully?


btw: @ dangerousd: du hast post


----------



## Backwoods (27. August 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ihr seid irre.
> DAs schaffen meine Knie garnicht mehr!



sicher, dass es nur an den knien liegt 

ps. ab dem spiegel sind's auch nur 40 km die runde und etwas weniger höhenmeter.

meine pumpe dreht aber schon höher als die  vom guddn 
schnitt 154.  
wenn ich nicht hinter dem jungspunt herhetzen muss sind's aber wenn ich alleine fahr auch immer knapp über 150.


----------



## de_reu (28. August 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ihr seid irre.
> DAs schaffen meine Knie garnicht mehr!



Naja, wir sind auf dem Rückweg in allem Übermut auch noch ganz auf den Birkenkopf geradelt... ;-)

Wäre morgen dabei, auch wenn's nen bischen später los geht...

De


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. August 2007)

Wo wart Ihr denn überhaupt?

Wegen morgen muss ich ggf. passen. Sollten meine Bremsen für´s Demo kommen, müssen die erstmal ran und dann muss ich mich mal dran gewöhnen.
DAnch das Bike für Samstag schön machen. Damit es im Schlamm fahren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaCaPtAiN (28. August 2007)

@Steppi: Soll ich dir heut Abend das Entlüftungskit vorbeibringen?


----------



## sms (28. August 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Wo wart Ihr denn überhaupt?
> 
> Wegen morgen muss ich ggf. passen. Sollten meine Bremsen für´s Demo kommen, müssen die erstmal ran und dann muss ich mich mal dran gewöhnen.
> DAnch das Bike für Samstag schön machen. Damit es im Schlamm fahren kann


Wie sieht dein Plan für Samstag aus?
Welche Bremse ist es geworden?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. August 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Wie sieht dein Plan für Samstag aus?
> Welche Bremse ist es geworden?



Samstag ist Todtnau!
Bremse ist, wenn sie denn kommt , ne Code 2008.

@BAsti
Bin heute schwer zu erreichen. Wenn irgendwas sein sollte, meld ich mich. Ansonsten kannste das ja am Samstag mitbringen.


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (28. August 2007)

@Steppi: Das Problem ist, dass ich ziemlich sicher nicht nach Todtnau mitkommen kann. Mein zwei mal gefahrener Steuersatz scheint schon wieder hinüber zu sein und meine Gabel sifft. Echt zum kotzen.

Das Kit bring ich dir dann vorher noch vorbei, gibst halt kurz Bescheid, wann.


----------



## de_reu (28. August 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Wo wart Ihr denn überhaupt?
> 
> Wegen morgen muss ich ggf. passen. Sollten meine Bremsen für´s Demo kommen, müssen die erstmal ran und dann muss ich mich mal dran gewöhnen.
> ...



An neue Bremsen gewöhnen geht auch auf der tour; ich kenn' mich da aus....
(mehr morgen...)

;-)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. August 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> An neue Bremsen gewöhnen geht auch auf der tour; ich kenn' mich da aus....
> (mehr morgen...)
> 
> ;-)



mim Demo 

Was haste denn jetzt gekauft?


----------



## sms (28. August 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Samstag ist Todtnau!
> Bremse ist, wenn sie denn kommt , ne Code 2008.
> 
> @BAsti
> Bin heute schwer zu erreichen. Wenn irgendwas sein sollte, meld ich mich. Ansonsten kannste das ja am Samstag mitbringen.


Wer fährt wann und wo,
wo und wie könnte ich mich in eine Fahrgemeinschaft einbinden?


----------



## zerg10 (28. August 2007)

Nur mal so für die Mittwochsfahrer: 90% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit lassen auf eine üble Schlammschlacht schliessen...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. August 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Wer fährt wann und wo,
> wo und wie könnte ich mich in eine Fahrgemeinschaft einbinden?



Ich weiß nicht alles  Ich fahre mit Dirk!
AAAber, der "Joolz" glaube so war der NAme hätte auch Bock. Sagte er zumindest letzten Mittwoch.
Kannst Ihn ja  mal ne pm schreiben.

Ein Beitrag von Ihm müsste auf der letzten Seite zu finden sein. Also die letzte vor dieser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guddn (29. August 2007)

Hm, morgen muß ich denke ich Schaffen und überlass die Regenrunde anderen .

Am SA werde ich in Friedrichshafen sein... noch jnd. da?
Soll ich was mitbringen? 

Gruß guddn.


----------



## Floater (29. August 2007)

hurra heute ist  eurobike demo day, 17° und erbarmungsloser regen....ich mach mich dann mal auf zum testräder einsauen!


----------



## gbm31 (29. August 2007)

hmm, ich bin heut mit dem rad nach untertürkheim, und trocken angekommen, und wäre wie gesagt bei einer kleinen feierabendrunde dabei, sofern ich es mit der s-bahn bis 17.30 nach vaihingen schaffe und mein zyankali für eure strecken ausreicht.

ich weiss aber nicht, ob es sich für ne tour zu zweit lohnt, daß ich da hochkarre...


btw: bin auch sa in friedrichshafen...


[edit] bin doch nicht dabei - fühl mich komisch, und ein kleines herpesbläßchen hab ich auch seit heute mittag. werd mich mal lieber etwas schonen...


----------



## zerg10 (29. August 2007)

gbm31 schrieb:


> ...hmm, ich bin heut mit dem rad nach untertürkheim, und trocken angekommen...



Dann ist das, was hier gerade runterkommt, wahrscheinlich nuklearer Fallout


----------



## gbm31 (29. August 2007)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Dann ist das, was hier gerade runterkommt, wahrscheinlich nuklearer Fallout




keine ahnung, wo du sitzt, aber die augsburger straße in untertürkheim ist bis jetzt, 13.15 uhr, trocken...


----------



## zerg10 (29. August 2007)

Stuttgart, Feuersee. Mit Blick auf die regennassen Dächer u. einem Fernsehturm im Nebel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gbm31 (29. August 2007)

örtliche schauer halt. 

hoffentlich zieht das nicht noch zu uns rüber, will nämlich auch noch trocken wieder heim...


----------



## de_reu (30. August 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> ...
> Am SA werde ich in Friedrichshafen sein... noch jnd. da?
> Soll ich was mitbringen?
> 
> Gruß guddn.



Bin morgens um 9 in Ulm Dämpfer tauschen, hätte schon Bock mal hin...
Lohnt sich das, wenn mal kein Händler ist? Oder kann man dann nur Vitrinen bestaunen? Könnte ggf auch jmd mitnehmen!?

De


----------



## dangerousD (30. August 2007)

Meine Wochenendplanung:

Freitag abend - Schönbuchrunde, bißchen was für die Fitness tun  
Samstag - Todtnau, bißchen bergab rollen  
Sonntag vormittag - Großheppach, bißchen Fahrtechnik trainieren  

So, nun kann keiner sagen, ich hätte ihn nicht informiert  Ein paar Leute kommen schon mit, wenn es noch mehr werden, habe ich nix dagegen. Samstag ist mein Auto schon voll - da sitzt der Stuntman Mike drin, mitsamt seinem Demo. Sonntag hätte ich noch Platz, fahre über Vaihingen rein und wohl auch mitten durch Stuggi-Buggi durch. In Großheppach erwartet mich dann sicher schon Der_KäPt'N


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (30. August 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> In Großheppach erwartet mich dann sicher schon Der_KäPt'N



abber nadirrlich...


----------



## dangerousD (30. August 2007)

Des isch BRUDDAAALL!


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (30. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen. 

am Samstag feiert der RKV (Rad und Kraftfahrer Verein Böblingen) sein Sommerfest. Vom Berreich Mountainbike starten wir ab 16.00 h eine Tour. (Dauer ca. 2 Stunden, Km ca. 20. ) anschließend können wir noch über unsere Bahn rollen oder springen, Würstle essen und ein Bier trinken. 
Im Vordergund soll das gemütlich beisammensein und kennenlernen stehen. 

Selbstverständlich sind auch alle "hier nur mitleser" eingeladen einmal aus ihrer Anonymität zu treten und mit zu fahren. 

Der RKV befindet sich im Röhrer Weg hinter der Pizzaria Da Gianni (Richtung Jugendfarm)

Wer Interesse hat bitte kurz Posten damit wir ggf. noch warten wenn jemand fehlt. 

Grüsse und Kette rechts
Holk


----------



## Koeni (31. August 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Meine Wochenendplanung:
> 
> Freitag abend - Schönbuchrunde, bißchen was für die Fitness tun
> Samstag - Todtnau, bißchen bergab rollen
> Sonntag vormittag - Großheppach, bißchen Fahrtechnik trainieren



mein Radel is noch nicht wieder fit, aber ich würd Euch eigentlich gern den Fotodude spielen. Nur leider muss ich bis Samstag morgen um 6Uhr arbeiten. Des wird wohl bissi eng alles, wa ?


----------



## dangerousD (31. August 2007)

@koniFür heute wird es sehr eng  Morgen früh starten wir um acht - wenn Du auf Schlaf verzichten kannst, darfst Du gern mitkommen. Sonntag in Großheppach ist vielleicht nicht sooo spektakulär - aber für's Foto würde ich mich richtig ins Zeug legen. Deine Bilder werden ja eh' immer die besten *schleim*


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (1. September 2007)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> am Samstag feiert der RKV (Rad und Kraftfahrer Verein Böblingen) sein Sommerfest. Vom Berreich Mountainbike starten wir ab 16.00 h eine Tour. (Dauer ca. 2 Stunden, Km ca. 20. ) anschließend können wir noch über unsere Bahn rollen oder springen, Würstle essen und ein Bier trinken.
> Im Vordergund soll das gemütlich beisammensein und kennenlernen stehen.
> ...



Hallo zusammen, 

aus der Tour heute wird wohl nicht, ich hab mich erkältet und wenn die Nase scheller läuft als ich fahren kann......

Werde trotzdem kurz zum RKV gehen, wäre schön wenn man sich trotzdem trifft. 

Greetz Holk


----------



## de_reu (1. September 2007)

Fährt So. nachmittag jemand hier in der Region?

Uni, etc?

De


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (1. September 2007)

hi,
so, nach 30h wach gibt's hier wenigstens noch drei meiner Werke von heute  (F11 könnte wieder helfen)

















Gute Nacht


----------



## Koeni (1. September 2007)

ach so, noch was.
Who the f***k is this guy ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. September 2007)

@Koni

 fein gemacht.
Ich hab das gestern nichtmehr gesehen. War ziemlich platt. Wie immer halt.
Bin noch auf die anderen gespannt.


----------



## Dan (2. September 2007)

ja war nen  schöner tag gestern in todnau zum glück hat auch noch das wetter gehalten! hat spaß gemacht! 


die bilder sind klasse!  
da kann wohl einer mit der  kamera  umgehen! hehe!

@koeni
sorry nochmal für den chrash am ende der strecke zum glück war noch die holzrampe zwischen uns!wollt dich nich erschrecken!


----------



## Koeni (2. September 2007)

@Dan
Ja, das war schon n bissel erschreckend  , aber das Teil könnten sie auch ruhig woanders hinstellen...


----------



## Floater (2. September 2007)

2 tage eurobike, ergiebig, aber eigentlich nix, was sich zum fotografieren lohnt...
2,5 tage südtirol, und da fand sich dieser naturanlieger, der leider auf dem bild nur halb so schön rauskommt wie in echt...die restlichen ca. 60km abfahrt heute und gestern waren auch nicht so ohne


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. September 2007)

@Floater
Du lässt es Dir aber auch gut gehen.


----------



## guddn (4. September 2007)

Hm, was soll ich sagen... auf der Eurobike waren wieder soo viele Bikeverschönerungen zu finden, daß man hunderte Euros ins Bike pumpen könnte... und das schlimme ist, daß es nicht mal ein schlechtes Gewissen hervorrufen würde .

Das Liteville 901 wird was für meine 66 .

Gruß guddn.


----------



## commencal blanc (4. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
bin neu in Stuttgart und würde in den nächsten Tagen gerne per Rad die Wälder erkunden?
Will jemand mitkommen?

viele Grüße
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max-1990 (4. September 2007)

Hi ich werde morgen mit nehm freund nach stutgart gehen ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. September 2007)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bin neu in Stuttgart und würde in den nächsten Tagen gerne per Rad die Wälder erkunden?
> Will jemand mitkommen?
> 
> ...



Hallo,
hab seit MOntag mächtig Probleme mit den Knie´n.
Wie es aussieht, werde ich diese Woche passen müssen. MAl sehen was der Azt heute sagt 
Nächste Woche gerne wieder.


----------



## commencal blanc (5. September 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab seit MOntag mächtig Probleme mit den Knie´n.
> Wie es aussieht, werde ich diese Woche passen müssen. MAl sehen was der Azt heute sagt
> Nächste Woche gerne wieder.



Hey Steppenwolf,

dann wünsche ich dir erstmal gute Besserung und viel Glück beim Artzt. 
Wetter ist ja eh eher bescheiden. Werde gleich trotzdem eine kleine Runde drehen...

MfG
Patrick


----------



## commencal blanc (5. September 2007)

Max-1990 schrieb:


> Hi ich werde morgen mit nehm freund nach stutgart gehen ?



Hey Max,
was soll uns das sagen?
Bist du morgen, also heute, radtechnisch in Stuttgart unterwegs?

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Backwoods (5. September 2007)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bin neu in Stuttgart und würde in den nächsten Tagen gerne per Rad die Wälder erkunden?
> Will jemand mitkommen?
> 
> ...



Hallo,

kommst du aus Inden und wohnst jetzt in Altdorf bei BB-Holzgerlingen?

wenn ich am WE zeit hab und das wetter taugt werd ich mal den sonntag für ne runde im wald anpeilen.


----------



## Flameboy (5. September 2007)

Altdorf wäre ja schon wieder ne ganz andere ausgangslage als Stuttgart 
Da gibts doch einige in der Ecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (5. September 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab seit MOntag mächtig Probleme mit den Knie´n.
> Wie es aussieht, werde ich diese Woche passen müssen. MAl sehen was der Azt heute sagt
> Nächste Woche gerne wieder.


Und?
Wat is?

Wünsche schonmal Beste Genesung


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. September 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Und?
> Wat is?
> 
> Wünsche schonmal Beste Genesung



Erstmal nix schlimmes! Also kein Meniskus oder sowas 
Es sind wohl die Sehenansätze gereizt. Sollte sich hoffentlich bald geben. Werde mir erstmal was hemmendes einwerfen. Hoffentlich isses bis zum We so, dass ich fahren kann.

Wie ist Albstadt bei dem Wetter? Also ich geh mal davon aus, dass es SAmstag nicht regnet.


----------



## sms (5. September 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Erstmal nix schlimmes! Also kein Meniskus oder sowas
> Es sind wohl die Sehenansätze gereizt. Sollte sich hoffentlich bald geben. Werde mir erstmal was hemmendes einwerfen. Hoffentlich isses bis zum We so, dass ich fahren kann.
> 
> Wie ist Albstadt bei dem Wetter? Also ich geh mal davon aus, dass es SAmstag nicht regnet.


Weis nicht, wie hier das Wetter ist/war, bin vorhin gerade in Stuttgart gelandet, da war es schon dunkel?


----------



## commencal blanc (5. September 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kommst du aus Inden und wohnst jetzt in Altdorf bei BB-Holzgerlingen?
> 
> wenn ich am WE zeit hab und das wetter taugt werd ich mal den sonntag für ne runde im wald anpeilen.



Komme aus 52459 Inden/Altdorf und wohne jetzt in Stuttgart Bad Cannstatt 70372! 

Würde also gerne von Bad Cannstatt starten. Habe schon einen Interessenten für Sonntag aus dem Studi.vz MTB Forum.
Der Kommt aus Ludwigsburg!

Also, geht Sonntag klar? 

Viele Grüße
Patrick


----------



## Backwoods (5. September 2007)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Komme aus 52459 Inden/Altdorf und wohne jetzt in Stuttgart Bad Cannstatt 70372!
> 
> Würde also gerne von Bad Cannstatt starten. Habe schon einen Interessenten für Sonntag aus dem Studi.vz MTB Forum.
> Der Kommt aus Ludwigsburg!
> ...



also, wenn ich am sonntag wirklich zeit hab (wird sich erst samstag entscheiden), fahr ich nicht max. entfernung durch die ganze stadt nur um ne runde zu biken.

wir könnten uns auf neutralem boden an der uni in vaihingen treffen.

von bad cannstadt fällt mir auch nur der kappelberg/schurwald ein. und wenn ich dahin will fahr ich gleich mit dem auto nach rommelshausen an die dirtbahn


----------



## Koeni (7. September 2007)

Guten Morgen die Herren,

ich hab noch eine Woche Nachtschicht zu leisten und würde dann mal gern nach Oberammergau oder Lac Blanc(Sofern ich mein Hinterrad fertig bekomme ). Oberammergau hat zwar momentan wegen Schnee zu, aber die machen vielleicht nochmal auf. Hat jemand Bock mich zu begleiten?
Am Besrten wär halt unter der Woche


----------



## sms (7. September 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> Guten Morgen die Herren,
> 
> ich hab noch eine Woche Nachtschicht zu leisten und würde dann mal gern nach Oberammergau oder Lac Blanc(Sofern ich mein Hinterrad fertig bekomme ). Oberammergau hat zwar momentan wegen Schnee zu, aber die machen vielleicht nochmal auf. Hat jemand Bock mich zu begleiten?
> Am Besrten wär halt unter der Woche


Ich,
wenn wir uns rechtzeitig absprechen, geht es auch unter der Woche.


----------



## Koeni (7. September 2007)

Korregdem 
Der Basti kommt wahrscheinlich auch mit, dann können wir zu dritt fahren und alles wird gut .
Muss auch nicht zwingend OAgau sein, oder Lac Blanc. Sind halt 2 Parks, die ich gern mal noch gesehn hätte...
Können auch nach Schladming oder Wagrain


----------



## Kailinger (7. September 2007)

Hab auch Urlaub bis 18.9.
Allerdings auch schon so einiges vor. Wärs ein Eintagestrip oder erheblich länger?

Kai


----------



## Koeni (7. September 2007)

Der Kai 

Ja, weiß nicht. 1-2 Tage denk ich. Ein Tag geht auch, ist halt nicht ganz so entspannt dann wenn man so viel im Auto hockt.

Kommste wieder nach Aichwald am 15ten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (7. September 2007)

Hajo, mal guggen (Aichwald).

Mal kein Stress wegen Deinem Ausflug. Plant einfach mal, wenns dann reinpasst häng ich mich einfach ran.

Kai


----------



## dangerousD (7. September 2007)

@koniReis' mal nich' so viel inner Gegend rum, mach' ma' lieber Bilder klar   @kailingerWat? Wer bist Du denn?   Nach langer Abstinenz auch mal wieder da - willkommen zurück! @WE-PlanungEigentlich war ja vom Mike und mir angedacht, nach Albstadt zu gehen... aber da dürfte alles aufgeweicht sein. Das macht das Hochschieben nicht wirklich angenehm... Als Alternative kommt für mich am Samstag Großheppach in Frage, gern auch in Kombination mit Rommelshausen. Der_KäPtN wäre auch dabei  Sonntag morgen werde ich dann eine Runde im Schönbuch drehen...


----------



## dangerousD (9. September 2007)

Servus,

der Mike und ich waren dann heute - ähh gestern  - den größten Teil unserer Zeit in Großheppach, was doch recht lustig war. Sind ein paar nette Bildchen und Videos dabei raus gekommen, das Meiste dürfte sich auf Mike's Kamera finden. Sind auch mal kurz in Aichwald gewesen, wo die Strecke fit gemacht wurde für das anstehende Renn-Wochenende. WOW, das nenne ich mal einen 4X für echte Kerle. Da braucht man schon gut Schwung (ergo auch dicke Waden und Oberschenkel), um zügig drüber zu kommen. Sieht auf jeden Fall sehr interessant aus, evtl. kommt man ja auch außerhalb des Rennens mal dort zum Fahren. Der Herbst ist ja noch lang   Nachher - also nach dem Aufstehen - drehe ich dann mal noch eine Runde im Schönbuch.

Gut's Nächtle,

der D


----------



## sms (9. September 2007)

so, habe gestern mit brumbrum bei den eichhörnchen renoviert.

Das passt jetzt wieder!


----------



## dangerousD (9. September 2007)

@sms und brumbrum

Dankeschön  Mal sehen, wann sich wieder die Gelegeneit ergibt, das Ganze unter die Räder zu nehmen...

...und weg!


----------



## Koeni (9. September 2007)

Hi,
kann mir jemand von Euch seinen Zentrierständer leihen ? Sollte halt ne 12er Achse reinpassen. Ich will keinen kaufen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. September 2007)

@Koni
Hab keinen 

HAst Du WM geschaut? Entweder ist DSL 2000 zuu langsam gewesen oder deren Server war überlastet. HAtte nur alle 2sek. nen Bild  HAbs dann sein lassen. 

Wer hat gewonnen und ist Weltmeister?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. September 2007)

Wollte mir jetzt den LAuf on Hill ansehen und siehe da, auch das  geht net gescheit. Drecksrechner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## de_reu (9. September 2007)

So Freunde, war jetzt 3 Tage bei Sonne in Flims. Die haben da in den Trails auch ne Menge Holz verbaut, sehr geil. Wie sieht mit nächster Woche aus?
Mi, etc?  oder mal wieder nach RH?  De


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gatw (9. September 2007)

Erstmal Hallo zusammen!
Hab mir gestern ein MTB gekauft und habe vor am kommenden Sonntag das Bike ausgiebig zu testen. hab mir gedacht ich geh mal auf die strecken von Degerloch zum Marienplatz.
Da ich dort noch nie war wollte ich eure nette runde hier mal fragen ob es dort irgendwas zu beachten gibt?
oder vllt ein paar tipps wo man da am besten fahren kann.
mfg gatw


----------



## sms (10. September 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> So Freunde, war jetzt 3 Tage bei Sonne in Flims. Die haben da in den Trails auch ne Menge Holz verbaut, sehr geil. Wie sieht mit nächster Woche aus?
> Mi, etc?  oder mal wieder nach RH?  De


Da kannst du auch mit!


----------



## Koeni (10. September 2007)

@steppi
dann hab ich da was für Dich. Zwar keine gute Qualität, aber zum anschaun reichts


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. September 2007)

Gatw schrieb:


> Erstmal Hallo zusammen!
> Hab mir gestern ein MTB gekauft und habe vor am kommenden Sonntag das Bike ausgiebig zu testen. hab mir gedacht ich geh mal auf die strecken von Degerloch zum Marienplatz.
> Da ich dort noch nie war wollte ich eure nette runde hier mal fragen ob es dort irgendwas zu beachten gibt?
> oder vllt ein paar tipps wo man da am besten fahren kann.
> mfg gatw



Servus,
wir fahren ehr weniger am Degerlocher Trail. 
Wenn Du Dein Bike testen willst, kannste gerne mal hin. Aber erwarte nicht zuviel. Dort gibt es einfach garnix. Bin auf der Strecke glaube 2 Wurzeln begegnet und das war es auch schon. Jeder Waldpfad bringt Dir mehr zum einfahren Deines Bikes. Was Du dort kannst, ist schnell runter fahren. Aber was technisches, Steine, Wurzeln usw. wirst dort nicht finden. Es gibt dort noch nen Nebenpfad. Da steht nen Minikicker drinne und weiter unten noch nen kleiner Drop mit anschließenden Spurrillen. Da würde ich allerdings aufpassen. Ansonsten ist es ein glatt gewalzter Boden! 
Beachten musste eigentlich nix. Solltest evtl. wissen, das ab und an die Bullen abkassieren wenn sie jemanden erwischen


Viel Spaß 
Wenns nach der 2. FAhrt zu langweilig ist, kannste im Wald um den Fernsehturm evtl. Trails finden.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. September 2007)

@Koni

Da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## de_reu (10. September 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Da kannst du auch mit!



Habe heute mal meine HelmLampe in Betrieb genommen; aber solange ich noch im Hellen fahren kann wollte ich das auch tun!

Mi. oder besser  Do. sehen vom Wetter her ganz gut aus...

De


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kevin.S (11. September 2007)

1


----------



## brumbrum (11. September 2007)

Wer macht eigentlich was am WE ??
Evtl. Eichhörnchen jagen ??


----------



## Koeni (11. September 2007)

Also ich werd in Aichwald sein:


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. September 2007)

@Brumbrum
Wenn alles klar geht, bin ich SAmstag in Todtnau. Wenn nicht, also wenn meine NEUE Bremse von Ihrer Generalüberholung nicht zurück ist, wohl Eichhörnchen jagen und die MAnitougabel prüfen  
Oder irgenwann durchdrehen, weil mich das alles :kotz:mit den nicht gescheit gehenden Biketeilen. 

Sonntag dann ggf. auch mal in Aichwald vorbeischauen und das Rennen ansehen.

Alles wird gut! Momentaner Puls ca. 160, Gefühlt versteht sich


----------



## sms (11. September 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> ...
> .NEUE Bremse von Ihrer Generalüberholung nicht zurück ist, ...


Ohw ohw ohw,.... Terror-Mike ist auf dem Weg


----------



## Backwoods (11. September 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> .... wenn meine NEUE Bremse von Ihrer Generalüberholung nicht zurück ist,.



wie heist das tolle produkt was man vielleicht besser nicht kaufen sollte?


----------



## sms (11. September 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> wie heist das tolle produkt was man vielleicht besser nicht kaufen sollte?


@Mike korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege,


aber deine Bremse schreibt sich KOT (also Schei§e)?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. September 2007)

@sms 
Mit dem Spot kann ich leben 
Gehöre nicht zu den Leuten die immer alles schön reden müssen.
Ich hoffe danach ist alles OK. Komisch nur, dass in Todtnau alles noch OK war. 
Ich werde sehen. 

@BAckwoods

Avid Code 2008


----------



## zerg10 (12. September 2007)

Und auf deine Empfehlung hin hab' ich mir die T8 bestellt *schluck*


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. September 2007)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Und auf deine Empfehlung hin hab' ich mir die T8 bestellt *schluck*


Meine geht gut   
WAr aber auch gleich am Anfang weg zum Knopf gängig machen.

MAn muss sich nicht mit allem zufrieden geben 
Auch wenn das die erwünschte und oft praktizierte Methode ist. Bekomme mein Geld schließlich nicht geschenkt. Ich schweife ab 
Zur allergrößten Not muss der Terror Mike wieder ran. Und dann ist Alarm auf der Farm 

Das hatte nat. nix mit Dir zu tun Zerg. Mir war gerade so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (12. September 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Meine geht gut
> WAr aber auch gleich am Anfang weg zum Knopf gängig machen.
> 
> MAn muss sich nicht mit allem zufrieden geben
> ...



Ich mag' dich auch als Terror-Mike


----------



## dirtmag (12. September 2007)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Ich mag' dich auch als Terror-Mike


Als Stuntman Mike hat er mir besser gefallen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. September 2007)

So, Dirk und ich waren ja am WE in Großheppbach. DA hab ich mal mit meiner "Profikleinbildkamera" versucht Serienbilder zu machen. Naja, die Dinger sind nicht dafür geschaffen. Irgendwie sind die Serienbilder alle unscharf. Aber ich zeig Euch die trotzdem 
Meine diletantischen Versuche "mach eins aus 3" werdet Ihr unschwer erkennen können.

Und los geht es:






jetzt der große nach dem Anlieger: Er hat Ihn gepackt!















Beim nächsten mal sollte lieber Koni wieder die Bilder machen.


----------



## Koeni (13. September 2007)




----------



## dangerousD (13. September 2007)

@mike: Sieht doch gar nicht sooo schlecht aus... liegt aber wohl auch am Motiv


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. September 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ... liegt aber wohl auch am Motiv



Kann sein, dass die Bilder deshalb so schwammig geworden sind .


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (13. September 2007)

Hi zusammen,

ist denn jemand von den Herren kommendes WE auf der Jagd nach Eichhörnchen?

Werde Zeit haben und würde vorbeikommen. Gerne auch zur Unterstützung eventueller baulicher Maßnahmen.


VG

Walde


----------



## sms (13. September 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Wer macht eigentlich was am WE ??
> Evtl. Eichhörnchen jagen ??





Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ist denn jemand von den Herren kommendes WE auf der Jagd nach Eichhörnchen?
> 
> ...


Samstag 14:00 Uhr


----------



## sms (13. September 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> und die MAnitougabel prüfen


und wann krieg ich meine Gabel wieder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. September 2007)

sms schrieb:


> und wann krieg ich meine Gabel wieder?



 Welche Gabel?  HAste ne Quittung?


@all 
Warum kommt eigentlich keiner weiter mit nach Todtnau??
Wenns die Post net vergeigt, hab ich meine Bremse morgen. Dann is Todtnau!

Überlegts Euch mal


----------



## driver79 (13. September 2007)

tja, weil ich am we in aichwald nen bischen rumfahr


----------



## Koeni (13. September 2007)

sehr gut chris, zur belohnung mach ich vielleicht n pasr bilder von dir


----------



## driver79 (13. September 2007)

sehr gut koni, und DVD nicht vergessen!!!


----------



## de_reu (13. September 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @mike: Sieht doch gar nicht sooo schlecht aus... liegt aber wohl auch am Motiv



Naja, gut das Rad fährt ja auch fast von alleine.... ;-)
Aber der große Step! Re-spekt!!

nächstes mal bin ich auch wieder mit am Start..

sonst noch wer unterwegs am WE ?

De


----------



## Backwoods (13. September 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> Naja, gut das Rad fährt ja auch fast von alleine.... ;-)
> Aber der große Step! Re-spekt!!
> 
> nächstes mal bin ich auch wieder mit am Start..
> ...



Jo, sonntag hab ich zeit und das wetter soll auch werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brumbrum (14. September 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Samstag 14:00 Uhr



Geht klar  

ich hätte noch ne 888 zum verkloppen


----------



## dangerousD (14. September 2007)

@all: Dann jetzt noch mal die Frage - irgendwer (außer steppi, dirtmag und mir) Bock auf Todtnau morgen? Wetter wird ja bestens... und Todtnau ist immer einen Besuch wert...


----------



## Koeni (14. September 2007)

Nein, weil ja alle nach Aichwald kommen hoffentlich und mit mir feiern  .

wo würdet Ihr denn n Laufrad zentrieren lassen ? Hab's aufgebaut und macht auch nen guten Eindruck, aber ich hab ja keinen Zentrierständer, kannst also nicht fertig machen. Im Hinterbau zentrieren is mir zu doof, bin ja kein Ossi


----------



## de_reu (14. September 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Jo, sonntag hab ich zeit und das wetter soll auch werden



Sa. wäre mir lieber, wollte mir evt. die Finals in Aichwald ankucken.
De


----------



## Backwoods (14. September 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> Sa. wäre mir lieber, wollte mir evt. die Finals in Aichwald ankucken.
> De



geht leider nit!

muss morgen beim event vom sportverein helfen
und ausserdem ist meine bessere hälfte am sonntag auf volleyballtunier.

da muss ich wohl sonntags fahren - notfalls halt allein


----------



## zerg10 (15. September 2007)

Ich meld' mich mal für die nächsten Tage ab, hab' mich beim Einfahren der neuen Gabel irgendwie blöd' abgelegt. Jetzt bin ich erstmal halbseitg gelähmt... 

Euch allen viel Spaß !


----------



## sms (15. September 2007)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Ich meld' mich mal für die nächsten Tage ab, hab' mich beim Einfahren der neuen Gabel irgendwie blöd' abgelegt. Jetzt bin ich erstmal halbseitg gelähmt...
> 
> Euch allen viel Spaß !


Wie, wo, was? gelähmt?


----------



## de_reu (15. September 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> geht leider nit!
> 
> muss morgen beim event vom sportverein helfen
> und ausserdem ist meine bessere hälfte am sonntag auf volleyballtunier.
> ...



So, hab mich mit BackWoods auf 14:00 Uni gegeinigt...

De


----------



## sms (15. September 2007)

So, habe mich mit Walde auf Albstadt geeinigt  
Abfahrt ca.12 Uhr bei mir


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. September 2007)

So Männer,
Todtnau war heute wieder einmal der Knaller! Sonne, geile Strecke und heizen. 
Ein perfekter Tag.

Morgen bin ich ggf. in Aichwald und mit Annett die Finals anschauen. Steht aber noch nicht fest. Man sieht sich als ggf..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (16. September 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Wie, wo, was? gelähmt?



Fühlt sich nur so an u. ich hinke ziemlich heftig. wird aber bald wieder...


----------



## guddn (16. September 2007)

@ zerg: gute Besserung!

@ de & backwoods: um 14:00 wäre guat, dann kriegt backwoods auch endlich seine neuen Schlappen  !!!

Gruß guddn.


----------



## Backwoods (16. September 2007)

guddn schrieb:


> @ zerg: gute Besserung!
> 
> @ de & backwoods: um 14:00 wäre guat, dann kriegt backwoods auch endlich seine neuen Schlappen  !!!
> 
> Gruß guddn.



kannst du ne halbe stunde früher da sein um 13:30 ?
dann kann ich den einen bevor wir starten noch aufs vorderrad ziehen und testen  ich muss dann eh mit dem auto kommen und bring ne große pumpe mit.

THx


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. September 2007)

@zerg
Gute Besserung

@all
ist heute wer in Aichwald beim Rennen?


----------



## guddn (16. September 2007)

@backwoods: versuche mein möglichstes, bin grad aufgewacht 

guddn.


----------



## Koeni (16. September 2007)

ich hatte kein Bock mehr noch da zu bleiben, is alles ziemlich zäh gelaufen...

aber gestern war geil


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. September 2007)

Also, es ist sicher nicht einfach und es steckt viel Arbeit drinne aber das heute war ein Witz. In Großheppbach ist das 10x besser gelaufen. ich war knapp 2 Stunden da und hab lediglich die letzten 2 Läufe im 8tel Finale und dann knapp 1,5h Später das 4tel Finale gesehen. Wäre zwischendrinn nicht nochmal Training gewesen, hätte ich wohl keinen gescheiten FAhrer gesehen. Bin um 16:30 ziemlich enttäuscht gegangen. Muss man Wirklich die Topklassen bis zum Schluss aufheben und dier Leute mit Kidsrace und 14-18JAhre Klasse nerven. Es sind viele Gegangen wie ich das mitbekommen habe. In Großheppbach sind alle Klassen in den Finals gestartet. Somit war alles dabei und es mussten nicht extra lange PAusen eingebaut werden.

NAja, schade ums Benzin!!!


@Driver
Dich hab ich nicht gesehen!


----------



## Backwoods (16. September 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Also, es ist sicher nicht einfach und es steckt viel Arbeit drinne aber das heute war ein Witz. In Großheppbach ist das 10x besser gelaufen. ich war knapp 2 Stunden da und hab lediglich die letzten 2 Läufe im 8tel Finale und dann knapp 1,5h Später das 4tel Finale gesehen. Wäre zwischendrinn nicht nochmal Training gewesen, hätte ich wohl keinen gescheiten FAhrer gesehen. Bin um 16:30 ziemlich enttäuscht gegangen. Muss man Wirklich die Topklassen bis zum Schluss aufheben und dier Leute mit Kidsrace und 14-18JAhre Klasse nerven. Es sind viele Gegangen wie ich das mitbekommen habe. In Großheppbach sind alle Klassen in den Finals gestartet. Somit war alles dabei und es mussten nicht extra lange PAusen eingebaut werden.
> 
> NAja, schade ums Benzin!!!
> 
> ...



@ de_reu  da haste aber glück gehabt, dass de mit uns biken warst


----------



## de_reu (16. September 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> @ de_reu  da haste aber glück gehabt, dass de mit uns biken warst




Ja ne, da hätten wir nach dem Biken noch moderat hinfahren können, ne Wurst essen um uns dann kurz vor Sonnenuntergang die Finals anzukucken..

Schade...

 De


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (17. September 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> Ja ne, da hätten wir nach dem Biken noch moderat hinfahren können, ne Wurst essen um uns dann kurz vor Sonnenuntergang die Finals anzukucken..
> 
> Schade...
> 
> De


Da hättet ihr auch hinradeln können


----------



## brumbrum (17. September 2007)

Sorry für off topic -- aber braucht niemand eine 888 RC ??


----------



## sms (17. September 2007)

sms schrieb:


> So, habe mich mit Walde auf Albstadt geeinigt
> Abfahrt ca.12 Uhr bei mir


Nachtrag:

Die Strecke ist weiterhin in einem Top zustand.  
Besuch absolut lohnenswert.  
Nachteil: Die Schieberei macht einen fertig


----------



## Koeni (20. September 2007)

Hat von Euch jemand nen 9-fach Trigger rumliegen ?
Hab ich vergessen zu bestellen...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. September 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> Hat von Euch jemand nen 9-fach Trigger rumliegen ?
> Hab ich vergessen zu bestellen...


Nee Du, hab alles was mit Sram zu tun hatte wieder aus dem Sortiment genommen.


----------



## Koeni (20. September 2007)

??

und was fährste jetzt, Single Speed ? 
Ich hab alles, was mit Shimano zu tun hatte ausm Sortiment genommen, zumindest was die Schaltung angeht, Bremse funzt ja bestens....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brumbrum (20. September 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> Hat von Euch jemand nen 9-fach Trigger rumliegen ?
> Hab ich vergessen zu bestellen...



9-fach Drehshifter hätte ich.


----------



## Koeni (20. September 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> 9-fach Drehshifter hätte ich.



danke, aber damit kann ich nix anfangen


----------



## de_reu (20. September 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> Hat von Euch jemand nen 9-fach Trigger rumliegen ?
> Hab ich vergessen zu bestellen...



ja, nen Sram X7 

de


----------



## de_reu (20. September 2007)

Werd jetzt (ca. inner Std.)noch fahren gehen;

Jemand mit dabei?

Cu De


----------



## Koeni (20. September 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> ja, nen Sram X7
> 
> de



was würdste denn dafür wollen ?


----------



## de_reu (20. September 2007)

@ Guddn
@ Backwoods

Morgen steht? Wann?

De


----------



## zerg10 (21. September 2007)

Neues von "Pimp my Ride", Boxxer ade, hallo 888RC2x VA  







Fahrbericht folgt, sobald ich wieder halbwegs fit bin.


----------



## sms (21. September 2007)

Schick,

ist der zugstufen versteller unten schon weg?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. September 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Schick,
> 
> ist der zugstufen versteller unten schon weg?



Unten ist die Druckstufe 

@zerg 

 Glückwunsch


----------



## sms (21. September 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Unten ist die Druckstufe


in der Tat

@mike
16:30 bei mir ,,, trailssurfen in meinem wald
bist dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (21. September 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> @ Guddn
> @ Backwoods
> 
> Morgen steht? Wann?
> ...



geht leider nicht.

Beim Daimler in UT ist ein Mitarbeiterevent und muss mich noch um ne haustür kümmern.

Sonntag bin ich den ganzen Tag auf Volleyballturnier


----------



## driver79 (21. September 2007)

bin morgen in wildbad, wenn noch jemand mitfahren will, einfach kurz melden.


----------



## de_reu (22. September 2007)

Hallo,

morgen einer Bock auf Fahren Bahn oder Tour?

De


----------



## TheRacer (22. September 2007)

so ich habe Kurzfristig mit einem Kumpel abgemacht das wir morgen wieder nach Rommelshausen gehn. Wenn noch einer am Start ist bitte schreiben. Am Besten mit Beschreibung oder Bike damit wir uns auch sehen.
Wir sind mit einem schwarzen Agent!Bikes Orange und einem Bergamont Kiez 040 am Start.

Gruß TheRacer


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. September 2007)

@sms
Deine Frage habe ich nicht mehr gesehen.

@all
FAlls jemand sehr kurzfristig noch Zeit hat heute, kann ja 17 Uhr an der Uni sein zum fahren.


----------



## brumbrum (25. September 2007)

Ist eigentlich jemand von hier am WE auf dem Rennen in Garmisch ??


----------



## Koeni (25. September 2007)

hmm, ich hätt Bock als Fotograf mitzukommen, aber ich glaub 2-3 Tage am Stück is mir zu lang...


----------



## brumbrum (25. September 2007)

Will koiner mit ??


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. September 2007)

Wir haben Besuch. Deshalb wird das leider nix.
Hätte echt Bock zu schauen. Wird sicher ne Schlammschlacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brumbrum (26. September 2007)

Es liegt Schnee


----------



## commencal blanc (26. September 2007)

Wo liegt Schnee?
In Stuttgart?


----------



## zerg10 (26. September 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich jemand von hier am WE auf dem Rennen in Garmisch ??



Wahrscheinlich da....


----------



## brumbrum (26. September 2007)

Genau


----------



## driver79 (26. September 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Will koiner mit ??



an sich hätte ich schon bock, nur muß ich am freitag warscheinlich bis 16 uhr arbeiten. somit lohnt es sich fast nicht, wegen 2 tagen hinzufahren.


----------



## zerg10 (27. September 2007)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. September 2007)

So Jungs,
eine neue JAhreszeit hat begonnen!
Ich war heute im Wald und kann nur sagen, dass man ab jetzt völlig umdenken muss. Bremsen zeigen keine Wirkung und Kurven sind wieder echt knifflig 
Allerdings sind die Zubringer  (Splittwege) ziemlich aufgeweicht und man versinkt fast. Beim geradeaus fahren denkt man, dass man gerade von Botnang hoch tritt 

Ansonsten ist mein Bike jetzt dreckig im Keller


----------



## de_reu (27. September 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> So Jungs,
> eine neue JAhreszeit hat begonnen!
> Ich war heute im Wald und kann nur sagen, dass man ab jetzt völlig umdenken muss. Bremsen zeigen keine Wirkung und Kurven sind wieder echt knifflig
> Allerdings sind die Zubringer  (Splittwege) ziemlich aufgeweicht und man versinkt fast. Beim geradeaus fahren denkt man, dass man gerade von Botnang hoch tritt
> ...



Na so ein Dreck aber auch..... ;-)
Pünktlich zum Wasen wird es feucht.


----------



## Floater (27. September 2007)

so, auf wunsch von mike melde ich meinen bevorstehenden besuch in stuggi hiermit rechtzeitig an.
bin am we in stuttgart (kurier rennen, wm gucken) und könnte mir am sonntag durchaus vorstellen durch die stuttgarter wälder zu düsen...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. September 2007)

Floater schrieb:


> so, auf wunsch von mike melde ich meinen bevorstehenden besuch in stuggi hiermit rechtzeitig an.
> bin am we in stuttgart (kurier rennen, wm gucken) und könnte mir am sonntag durchaus vorstellen durch die stuttgarter wälder zu düsen...



NA also 
Wir haben Besuch und wenn Du Das gucken auf Sonntag und SAmstag biken gehen würdest, wäre ich dabei.


----------



## beat (28. September 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> NA also
> Wir haben Besuch und wenn Du Das gucken auf Sonntag und SAmstag biken gehen würdest, wäre ich dabei.



Samstagabend will der Floater doch beim Alleycat ordentlich in die Pedale treten, da darf er sich auf keinen Fall schon tagsüber im Wald die Körner aus dem Leib pumpen! 


Grüße


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (28. September 2007)

beat schrieb:


> Samstagabend will der Floater doch beim Alleycat ordentlich in die Pedale treten, da darf er sich auf keinen Fall schon tagsüber im Wald die Körner aus dem Leib pumpen!
> 
> 
> Grüße




Der Ulli, na so was, dass Du dich mal wieder bei den Sonntagsfahrern blicken lässt. 

Was macht Dein "berufliches Projekt".

Fahr doch mal wieder mit.

Grüsse ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. September 2007)

Hi,
geht Samstag vormittag jemand biken?
Wenn ja, was und wo?


----------



## Backwoods (29. September 2007)

Wie war das jetzt?

Wer geht morgen, Sonntag, in den Wald biken?
Bei dem guten Wetter nehm ich mir vielleicht doch Zeit


----------



## de_reu (29. September 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Wie war das jetzt?
> 
> Wer geht morgen, Sonntag, in den Wald biken?
> Bei dem guten Wetter nehm ich mir vielleicht doch Zeit




evt. vormittags noch ne kurze Tour; flieg abends nach KI

de


----------



## Backwoods (29. September 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> evt. vormittags noch ne kurze Tour; flieg abends nach KI
> 
> de



vormittags is nich 
muss mich erstmal erholen vom volleyball. komme gerade aus der sporthalle (und vom italiener  )

gemeinsames frühstück.....

was bzw. wo ist KI 
aber viel spass dort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (30. September 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> vormittags is nich
> muss mich erstmal erholen vom volleyball. komme gerade aus der sporthalle (und vom italiener  )
> 
> gemeinsames frühstück.....
> ...


Hallo,
bin mir nicht sicher, ob am heute wegen der Rad-WM an der Solitude etc überhaupt fahren kann?

Kommst zu mir?


----------



## Backwoods (30. September 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin mir nicht sicher, ob am heute wegen der Rad-WM an der Solitude etc überhaupt fahren kann?
> 
> Kommst zu mir?



meinste nich, dass unitrail, botnang und kb geht.?
mir wär ne kleine runde ab uni lieber

an die solitude oder bergheim müssen wir ja nicht unbedingt direkt
vielleicht kurz zum zuschauen? - bin eh noch etwas schlapp


----------



## sms (30. September 2007)

Also,
für alle dich auch noch kommen wollen:

14 Uhr Uniteich.
bisher:
- Backwoods
- sms


----------



## Backwoods (30. September 2007)

tja Simon, war wohl nich dein tag heute 

erst dieses fliegende monster und dann auch noch der schaltzug

schön das wir den de_reu noch getroffen haben. hoffe ihr seid gut heimgekommen.

ich bin noch den trail unterhalb der burg D vorbei und dann über KB und explodierten baum zurück an die uni.

man sieht sich


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
hat schon jemand was für Mittwoch geplant?

Irgendwie hab ich auch keine Idee


----------



## driver79 (1. Oktober 2007)

werd mich in wildbad aufhalten


----------



## gbm31 (1. Oktober 2007)

meinereiner darf zu einem tagesausflug mit mr. bikebox, die eppinger linie abfahren. soll angeblich ziemlich komplett singletrailig sein... 


wie wärs mit schonen und material pflegen für bmais? kommst doch auch langsam ins knackige alter...


----------



## sms (1. Oktober 2007)

@brumbrumbrum 4. Platz Garmisch


----------



## Koeni (1. Oktober 2007)

Sauber sauber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphill-Chiller (1. Oktober 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hi,
> hat schon jemand was für Mittwoch geplant?



Abhängig von Lust und körperlichem Zustand: Bad Wildbad oder Eichhörnchen.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (1. Oktober 2007)

sms schrieb:


> @brumbrumbrum 4. Platz Garmisch


----------



## beat (1. Oktober 2007)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Der Ulli, na so was, dass Du dich mal wieder bei den Sonntagsfahrern blicken lässt.
> 
> Was macht Dein "berufliches Projekt".
> 
> ...



"Berufliches Projekt" steht. Eröffnung ist für März '08 geplant. Werde ich hier dann auch rechtzeitig posten.
Mitfahren gerne, aber wo? Könnten ja mal wieder eine Frauenkopf-Session mit Dürrbach & Co. auf die Beine stellen. Ganz ohne Uphills wird's aber kaum gehen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Oktober 2007)

Da ich morgen eh Richtung Eichhörnchen unterwegs bin, werde ich dort auch gleich noch ein wenig fahren. Bin ab kurz vor 11 am PArkplatz.


----------



## brumbrum (2. Oktober 2007)

sms schrieb:


> @brumbrumbrum 4. Platz Garmisch



Hehe, dangge aber ihr habt die Gesamtwertung noch nicht gesehen


----------



## sms (2. Oktober 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Hehe, dangge aber ihr habt die Gesamtwertung noch nicht gesehen



   
Müssen wir dir jetzt ein Treppchen bei den Eichhörchen bauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (2. Oktober 2007)

@all

Bin morgen ab zwölf in Großheppach, das kleine harte ausführen... Der_KäptN ist auch da, und der Stefan und der Matze... Also, wer Bock hat, darf sich gern blicken lassen!

@beat

Guckst Du PM - die war ich Dir noch schuldig!  

Cheers

der D


----------



## sms (2. Oktober 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Da ich morgen eh Richtung Eichhörnchen unterwegs bin, werde ich dort auch gleich noch ein wenig fahren. Bin ab kurz vor 11 am PArkplatz.


Da könnte ich dich bei unterstützen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Oktober 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Da könnte ich dich bei unterstützen



So muss das sein


----------



## driver79 (2. Oktober 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Hehe, dangge aber ihr habt die Gesamtwertung noch nicht gesehen



doch hab ich jetzt  gratulier zum 3ten platz


----------



## Dan (2. Oktober 2007)

ja von mir auch alleen respekt zum 3ten platz in der Gesamtwertung!!  

fein gemacht!

 da hat es sich ja echt doch gelohnt nach garmisch zu fahren!







....werd vermutlich morgen auch so ab nachmittag am kk sein.
vielleicht trifft man ja den ein oder anderen!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Oktober 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Hehe, dangge aber ihr habt die Gesamtwertung noch nicht gesehen



Glückwunsch


----------



## carmin (2. Oktober 2007)

Hi 


Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Da ich morgen eh Richtung Eichhörnchen unterwegs bin, werde ich dort auch gleich noch ein wenig fahren. Bin ab kurz vor 11 am PArkplatz.


Darf ich mal ganz indiskret fragen, was sich dahinter verbirgt? Sofern Eure Pläne grob in Richtung Tour (gerne mit Herausforderungen, aber ohne Mörderdrops) gehen: Ist ein weiterer Mitfahrer willkommen? In dem Fall bitte ich um Zusendung der Teilnahmedetails (insbesondere: wat fürn Parkplatz). Danke!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. Oktober 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Hi
> Darf ich mal ganz indiskret fragen, was sich dahinter verbirgt? Sofern Eure Pläne grob in Richtung Tour (gerne mit Herausforderungen, aber ohne Mörderdrops) gehen: Ist ein weiterer Mitfahrer willkommen? In dem Fall bitte ich um Zusendung der Teilnahmedetails (insbesondere: wat fürn Parkplatz). Danke!



Hi, 
Eichhörnchen jagen hat ehr nix mit ner Tour zu tun.

Sorry, geht ehr in die andere Richtung. Touren werden hier aber auch gefahren. Technisch leider nix wildes aber man kann es gut stehen lassen. Wenn es bergab geht 

KAnnst Dich also gerne mal wieder melden.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (3. Oktober 2007)

beat schrieb:


> "Berufliches Projekt" steht. Eröffnung ist für März '08 geplant. Werde ich hier dann auch rechtzeitig posten.
> Mitfahren gerne, aber wo? Könnten ja mal wieder eine Frauenkopf-Session mit Dürrbach & Co. auf die Beine stellen. Ganz ohne Uphills wird's aber kaum gehen.



Hi, 

auf Frauenkopf hab ich mal wieder richtig bock. In der letzten Zeit fahre ich fast nur ini BB und Herrenberg und das wird dann auch langsam langweilig. 

Die nächsten Wochenenden sind schon etwas verplant aber vielleicht läßt sich da noch ein gemeinsamer Termin finden. 

Wir sollten auch den Sonntagsfahrer Jahrestag am ersten Advent nicht vergessen. Da würde sich schon rein traditionell der Frauenkopf anbieten. 

Bis bald
ra.


----------



## beat (4. Oktober 2007)

Ja genau: eine Jubiläumstour am 02.12. wäre doch mal wieder was Feines (Natürlich nicht ohne anschließende Glühweinaufnahme beim Weihnachtsmarkt!)! Meine Teilnahme steht, den guten alten tde müsste ich mal kontaktieren, ebenfalls Holle, und der trucker sowie unser werter "Allgäu-Floater" wären womöglich auch noch mit von der Partie.
Aber wie steht's um den "Rest"? Koeni, Steppi & Co. - auch dabei? Zuletzt ging der Dürrbach bergauf erst so richtig ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Oktober 2007)

beat schrieb:


> Ja genau: eine Jubiläumstour am 02.12. wäre doch mal wieder was Feines (Natürlich nicht ohne anschließende Glühweinaufnahme beim Weihnachtsmarkt!)! Meine Teilnahme steht, den guten alten tde müsste ich mal kontaktieren, ebenfalls Holle, und der trucker sowie unser werter "Allgäu-Floater" wären womöglich auch noch mit von der Partie.
> Aber wie steht's um den "Rest"? Koeni, Steppi & Co. - auch dabei? Zuletzt ging der Dürrbach bergauf erst so richtig ab!


Ich bin nat. am Start 
Allerdings klinke ich mich bei "Dürrbach bergauf"  aus 
Kenne da andere Wege. Sehe gerade, dass der 2. Dez ein Sonntag ist 
DA darf ich nur 2 Glüh trinken. Beim letzten mal hab ich nach 4 stck kaum noch die S bahn gefunden


----------



## sms (4. Oktober 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ich bin nat. am Start


Vorsicht, ich komme auch!


----------



## Koeni (4. Oktober 2007)

Ich war da noch nie dabei  . Aber wenn ich Zeit hab, komm ich natürlich auch


----------



## zerg10 (4. Oktober 2007)

Bin dabei.

Wobei ich glaube beim Tde wird's schwierig, weil der noch in Frankreich steckt...


----------



## de_reu (5. Oktober 2007)

@all:
morgen jemand unterwegs?  Tour oder bahn (RH oder Heppach)
ich glaube meine Räder setzen sonst Rost an....

de


----------



## Backwoods (5. Oktober 2007)

beat schrieb:


> Ja genau: eine Jubiläumstour am 02.12. wäre doch mal wieder was Feines (Natürlich nicht ohne anschließende Glühweinaufnahme beim Weihnachtsmarkt!)! Meine Teilnahme steht, den guten alten tde müsste ich mal kontaktieren, ebenfalls Holle, und der trucker sowie unser werter "Allgäu-Floater" wären womöglich auch noch mit von der Partie.
> Aber wie steht's um den "Rest"? Koeni, Steppi & Co. - auch dabei? Zuletzt ging der Dürrbach bergauf erst so richtig ab!



Sch... 
ich kann da leider nicht dieses jahr.

wir ham ausgerechnet an dem sonntag nachmittag spiel.
sonst spielen wir immer sa abends:kotz:


----------



## cyclerde (5. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche nach meinem Studium und der zeitraubenden Arbeit jetzt doch wieder etwas aktiver zu werden und mein Bike auszuführen.

Wohne im Scharnhauser Park / Ostfildern.

Wo und wann gibt es denn Gruppen die sich zum Mountainbiken treffen (sonntags?)?


----------



## beat (6. Oktober 2007)

cyclerde schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich versuche nach meinem Studium und der zeitraubenden Arbeit jetzt doch wieder etwas aktiver zu werden und mein Bike auszuführen.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht Lust auf eine organisierte und geführte Tour am Sonntag auf der Alb? Dann schau doch mal hier rein! Würde mich freuen wenn auch Du dabei wärest!

Gruß
Uli


----------



## dangerousD (8. Oktober 2007)

Unerfreulicher Nachtrag zu unserem Ausflug an den Geißkopf: nachdem das Wetter und die Streckenbedingungen super waren, hatte Chris gestern nachmittag noch einen heftigen Abflug, als er eine neue Linie ausprobiert hat. Diagnose im Deggendorfer Krankenhaus: Halswirbelfraktur. Chris hatte Glück im Unglück, daß keine Nervenbahnen zerstört sind. Er kann sich komplett bewegen und trägt vorerst ein Stützkorsett zur Fixierung des Kopfes. Er wird wohl noch diese Woche operiert und bekommt Schrauben in den Wirbel eingesetzt, was eine schnelle Genesung ermöglicht. Drückt alle die Daumen, daß die OP gut verläuft!!! Und macht Euch bewußt, daß unser Sport - insbesondere das DH-Fahren - nicht ganz ungefährlich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (8. Oktober 2007)

Trauriger Abschluß eines ansonsten genialen Wochenendes. 

@Chris 
Alles Gute u. eine schnelle Heilung !


----------



## Koeni (8. Oktober 2007)

Ja, mir hat die Nachricht irgendwie gestern noch ganz schön den Abend verdorben. Da kommt man echt nochmal ins Grübeln...
Es waren ja doch n paar derbe Abflüge dabei diesmal.

An Chris natürlich Gute Besserung, wenn jemand was weiß wär's cool, wenn er berichten könnte.


----------



## mantra (8. Oktober 2007)

Böse Geschichte!!! Da wünsch ich natürlich auch nur das Beste für eine schnelle Genesung!!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Oktober 2007)

Von mir nat auch gute Besserung!


----------



## brumbrum (8. Oktober 2007)

Alles gute Chris, soetwas muss echt nicht sein.


----------



## dangerousD (8. Oktober 2007)

Kurzes Update zu unserem Sturzpiloten: habe gerade mit ihm gesprochen, es geht ihm den Umständen entsprechend gut. Er wird morgen nach Stuttgart bzw. Markgröningen verlegt und dort auch gleich operiert. Wird dann wohl min. 1 Woche in Markgröningen liegen - Krankenbesuche natürlich willkommen. Halte Euch auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaCaPtAiN (8. Oktober 2007)

ach du schei$e! von mir auch gut besserung...


----------



## ringle79 (8. Oktober 2007)

Ja, war echt ein geiles Wochenende. Von mir aus auch alles gute an Chris.


----------



## boerni (8. Oktober 2007)

von mir auch gute besserung an chris. dieses jahr ist das jahr der halswirbelbrüche  . 

björn


----------



## dirtmag (8. Oktober 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Kurzes Update zu unserem Sturzpiloten: habe gerade mit ihm gesprochen, es geht ihm den Umständen entsprechend gut. Er wird morgen nach Stuttgart bzw. Markgröningen verlegt und dort auch gleich operiert. Wird dann wohl min. 1 Woche in Markgröningen liegen - Krankenbesuche natürlich willkommen. Halte Euch auf dem Laufenden!


Dann hoffe ich auch mal, das er schnell wieder fit ist. Die Reha kann er dann ja direkt in Markgröningen auf der Bahn machen 

Gute Besserung auf diesem Wege, Chris


----------



## dh-noob (8. Oktober 2007)

shit.... dieses jahr ist echt sehr übel.... sehr viele verletzungen...
der matti leheikoinen da ex honda teamfahrer hat genau das selbe... dem chris alles gute das man sich 08 wieder auf den rennen sieht!


----------



## Marina (8. Oktober 2007)

driver79 chris???


----------



## sms (8. Oktober 2007)

Verdammt,...

@chris

Von mir ebenfalls beste Genesung


----------



## Kailinger (8. Oktober 2007)

Heieiei, was ist denn dieses Jahr los? 

Chris, auf jeden Fall gute Besserung! Das wird schon wieder.

Du bist nun innerhalb von 3 Monaten der 2. aus meinem näheren bis allernächsten Umfeld dem sowas passiert. Muss ned sein eigentlich!

Kai


----------



## de_reu (8. Oktober 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Kurzes Update zu unserem Sturzpiloten: habe gerade mit ihm gesprochen, es geht ihm den Umständen entsprechend gut. Er wird morgen nach Stuttgart bzw. Markgröningen verlegt und dort auch gleich operiert. Wird dann wohl min. 1 Woche in Markgröningen liegen - Krankenbesuche natürlich willkommen. Halte Euch auf dem Laufenden!



@Chris: Auch von mir gute Besserung, Toi, Toi, Toi für die OP

de


----------



## Koeni (8. Oktober 2007)

Dann kann ich ja mal den Chris besuchen und vorher oder nachher mit meinem neuen alten Rad spielen. Is vorhin fertig geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (8. Oktober 2007)

sauber(e).... Küche


----------



## Koeni (8. Oktober 2007)

gar net. Liegen doch überall Krümel rum


----------



## dangerousD (8. Oktober 2007)

@koni
Schön... und so sauber, die Küche  Mal abgesehen von den Krümeln. Vielleicht gehst Du ja mit dem neu aufgebauten Hobel öfter mal fahren. Bin dabei, sag' wann und wo. Und den Chris können wir ja gemeinsam mal besuchen. Jetzt soll er aber erst mal die OP hinter sich bringen und ein oder zwei Tage Ruhe haben.

@marina
Wenn Dir schon sonst keiner antwortet: ja, der driver79-Chris.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Oktober 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Unerfreulicher Nachtrag zu unserem Ausflug an den Geißkopf: nachdem das Wetter und die Streckenbedingungen super waren, hatte Chris gestern nachmittag noch einen heftigen Abflug, als er eine neue Linie ausprobiert hat. Diagnose im Deggendorfer Krankenhaus: Halswirbelfraktur. Chris hatte Glück im Unglück, daß keine Nervenbahnen zerstört sind. Er kann sich komplett bewegen und trägt vorerst ein Stützkorsett zur Fixierung des Kopfes. Er wird wohl noch diese Woche operiert und bekommt Schrauben in den Wirbel eingesetzt, was eine schnelle Genesung ermöglicht. Drückt alle die Daumen, daß die OP gut verläuft!!! Und macht Euch bewußt, daß unser Sport - insbesondere das DH-Fahren - nicht ganz ungefährlich ist.



oh mann ... das hab ich ja vollkommen unterschätzt  ... gibt mir jetzt schon voll zu denken ob ich manches net zu locker seh   da ich das vollkommen ausblende und auch gestern unbeeindruckt weiter gefahrn bin 

auf jedenfall gute besserung an den chris  ... krankenbesuch kann ich net machen ...

@koeni ... das bike


----------



## Koeni (8. Oktober 2007)

danke 

@dirk
ja klar können wir gemeinsam zum Chris. Bin wohl Mittwoch abend in Großheppach. Markgröningen reizt mich nach den Umbauten der letzten Jahre nimmer wirklich


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Oktober 2007)

@Koni
Fein fein, damit kannste auch mal ne Tour fahren 

@DD
Wenn Du rüber fährst zum Chris, geb Bescheid. Bin dann mit an Board.


----------



## Koeni (8. Oktober 2007)

@ steppi
ja, ich versuchs. Aber ich will's eigentlich nicht dreckig machen  

Dann gehn wir doch einfach gemeinsam zum Chris. Ich kann halt Mittwoch mittag, oder dann Donnerstag. Vorher auch, aber vielleicht hat er da ja garkein Bock drauf


----------



## dangerousD (8. Oktober 2007)

@EMan

Ihr hattet ja vorher noch über das Thema Risiko und Spaß diskutiert  ... so schnell kann es halt gehen. Chris ist ein erfahrener Downhiller, und so etwas kann nun mal passieren. Egal, wie oft und gut man fährt. Sich jetzt aber vor, während oder nach einem Run Gedanken über alle Eventualitäten zu machen, ist sicher nicht zielführend. Dann kann man gleich zu Hause bleiben... ein gewisses Restrisiko bleibt eben immer, und das müssen nicht immer Fahrfehler sein. Siehe Mike's Crash im letzten Jahr wegen Lenkerbruch. Wer das gänzlich vermeiden will, muß halt Schach spielen   Ansonsten helfen Protektoren über das Schlimmste meist hinweg, und ab und zu sollte man halt auch seine Grenzen (aner-)kennen. Spaß kann man dabei trotzdem haben...

@koni

Großheppach wird bei mir sicher nix, muß ja Geld für's neue Radl verdienen  Außerdem ist der Weg durch Stuggi-Buggi im Berufsverkehr nicht wirklich angenehm und zudem sehr zeitraubend... Wir telefonieren noch mal!
Markgröningen sollte eigentlich auch in diesem Herbst einen Komplettumbau bekommen - ist da schon was gelaufen?


----------



## Koeni (8. Oktober 2007)

weiß nicht, können wir aber dann ja mal begutachten wenn wir eh in der Gegend sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (8. Oktober 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> weiß nicht, können wir aber dann ja mal begutachten wenn wir eh in der Gegend sind


 
Jenaue! Unn wech...*

der D


*Genau! Und weg...


----------



## carmin (8. Oktober 2007)

(Auch wenn ich Chris nicht kenne, schließ ich mich den Genesungswünschen an.)


----------



## FloFR (9. Oktober 2007)

Von mir auch gute Besserung.


----------



## Hecklerin23 (9. Oktober 2007)

Von Lars und mir auch die besten Genesungswünsche.

Alles Gute Chris


----------



## gbm31 (9. Oktober 2007)

das kommt bestimmt von den ganzen hals- und beinbruch - wünschen...


ne, im ernst, toitoitoi für die op und schnelle genesung!


----------



## brumbrum (9. Oktober 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> danke
> 
> @dirk
> ja klar können wir gemeinsam zum Chris. Bin wohl Mittwoch abend in Großheppach. Markgröningen reizt mich nach den Umbauten der letzten Jahre nimmer wirklich



Sagt mal bescheid, wenn ihr geht (bitte per sms), würde gerne mit gehen sofern ich es einrichten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (9. Oktober 2007)

okay, machen wir


----------



## Koeni (9. Oktober 2007)

ich saß jetzt mal ne Runde auf der Kiste. Wenn der Pilot fit wär, wär's echt ne Rakete  .
Auf'm Heimweg noch n alten Kumpel besucht. Das erste, was seine Frau mir sagt is, ich sei fett geworden. Nochmal  

Aber man braucht ja ehrliche Freunde. Sonst würd ich jetzt immernoch denken, ich wär ein Muskulöser Jüngling mit keinem Gramm Fett zuviel


----------



## dangerousD (9. Oktober 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> Aber man braucht ja ehrliche Freunde. Sonst würd ich jetzt immernoch denken, ich wär ein Muskulöser Jüngling mit keinem Gramm Fett zuviel


 
Frage unter ehrlichen Freunden: hast Du nur Zerr-Spiegel zu Hause oder stimmt mit Deinen Augen was nicht?  Wurde ja mal Zeit, daß Dich jemand auf den Boden der Tatsachen holt


----------



## Brett (9. Oktober 2007)

Habs gerade erst jetzt mit bekommen.
Chris halt die Ohren steif!
Ich hoffe das es dir bald besser geht.

Gruß Uwe.


----------



## maks (9. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Chris,

auch von mir alles Gute und gute Besserung.


----------



## Backwoods (9. Oktober 2007)

Oh Mann,
schöne schei...

gute besserung @ chris!

ich hab einen kumpel und einen bekannten, die ham das gleiche bei skifahren geschafft. das wird schon wieder - musst allerdings geduld haben.


----------



## Koeni (10. Oktober 2007)

So, ich komm grad aus'm Krankenhaus.
Der Chris is den Umständen entsprechend fit. Er darf auch aufstehn und rumlaufen, nur halt nicht den Kopf bewegen, der is durch ne Halskrause steif.
Heute morgen wurden neue Röntgenaufnahmen gemacht und so wie es aussieht wird die OP dann am Freitag sein.

Er hat jetzt auch n eigenes Telefon, wie manche vielleicht im Nachbarthread schon gelesen haben. Da er kein Bock auf Anrufe von Leuten hat, die er nur vom sehen kennt, könnt Ihr die Nummer von mir per PM haben, wenn Ihr sie nicht eh schon habt. Nur nicht zu spät oder zu früh anrufen, das war ihm wichtig  

Besuch und Anrufe sind willkommen


----------



## brumbrum (10. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Kollegen, ich will jetzt keine Werbung machen, aber ich hatte letztes Jahr diesbezüglich auch sehr viel Glück (Chris Unfall).
Seit dem fahre ich mit diesem Schutz:
http://www.bikeyastyle.com/cloths-store/product_info.php?products_id=304
Und das nützt wirklich etwas und kostet nicht viel !!
In Garmisch habe ich mich auch zweimal übelst überschlagen, also denkt einfach mal darüber nach.
Greetz


----------



## Kevin.S (10. Oktober 2007)

hey stieven würde für 25 eins nehmen  

gruß kevin


----------



## de_reu (10. Oktober 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Frage unter ehrlichen Freunden: hast Du nur Zerr-Spiegel zu Hause oder stimmt mit Deinen Augen was nicht?  Wurde ja mal Zeit, daß Dich jemand auf den Boden der Tatsachen holt



Was haben wir doch _alle_ für ein Glück, das die Freibadsaison dieses Jahr an uns vorbei gegangen ist !!! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Oktober 2007)

@de-reu
DAs haste recht.
@all
HAt schon jemand was für Samstag geplant?
Hab nur mein kleines Bike. Park geht also net. Eichhörnchen?


----------



## Kevin.S (11. Oktober 2007)

ich hätte auch bock auf Eichhörnchen ? (Buschmann ? kleines bike ?)  

gruß kevin


----------



## sms (11. Oktober 2007)

Kevin.S schrieb:


> ...Buschmann ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Oktober 2007)

Also morgen keine Jagd! Werde was für meinen Körper tun. Der Schöbuch ruft.


----------



## Koeni (12. Oktober 2007)

ich weiß auch noch nicht so recht. Ich geh mir vielleicht mal die Bahn in Kornwestheim anschaun. Eichhörnle würd ich aber auch mal gern wieder besuchen...


----------



## Kailinger (12. Oktober 2007)

Ich würd morgen früh mal nach KWH guggen und dann evtl. so um 1 rum bei den Hörnchen aufschlagen.

Kai


----------



## Kevin.S (12. Oktober 2007)

hi ich bin gegen 11.30 uhr oben bis dan........              Wer kommt noch ? 


gruß kev


----------



## Backwoods (13. Oktober 2007)

sodele,

da meine bessere hälfte morgen nachmittag beim volleyball ist, werd ich mir zeit nehmen zum biken 

da ich noch nicht weis, ob ich unser auto hab wär der treffpunkt an der uni (ich fahr dann evtl ab sifi) für ne runde über die üblichen trails

oder:

treffpunkt bei mir und wir fahren dann erstmal die wenigen trails um sifi, magstadt, warmenbronn und 2x nach leonberg runter und von dort aus übers glemseck ins übliche revier.

RH und dann K-Turm usw. wär halt blöd für mich morgen, da ich evtl. kein auto hab.

uhrzeit wie immer nicht zu früh, also am nachmittag!


----------



## de_reu (13. Oktober 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> sodele,
> 
> da meine bessere hälfte morgen nachmittag beim volleyball ist, werd ich mir zeit nehmen zum biken ....
> 
> uhrzeit wie immer nicht zu früh, also am nachmittag!



bin morgen in HH

de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (13. Oktober 2007)

Mike's Nebenjob:




Reifenhändler


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Oktober 2007)

Und der zahlt sich aus!


----------



## butter.cb (13. Oktober 2007)

hallo liebe sonntagsfahrer und besserungswünschesender/innen 

haben den chris heut im kkh besucht, op ist gut verlaufen unds geht ihm soweit ganz gut. (was ma halt am tag nach totalem narkoseabschuss eben so erwarten kann  ).

wir hatten eure besserungswünsche kopiert und er hat sich voll drüber gefreut....
si klaro hat er das antwortfeld ausgefüllt *g*


----------



## Koeni (14. Oktober 2007)

Danke 
Witzige Idee übrigens


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Oktober 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> Danke
> Witzige Idee übrigens


Ja da muss man erstmal drauf kommen. 
HAb gestern auch mit Ihm tel. und es musste sogar weniger gemacht werden, bei der Op, als geplant


----------



## Backwoods (14. Oktober 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> Danke
> Witzige Idee übrigens



...und ich hab mich schon gefragt wann er die überhaupt alle lesen wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (14. Oktober 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ja da muss man erstmal drauf kommen.
> HAb gestern auch mit Ihm tel. und es musste sogar weniger gemacht werden, bei der Op, als geplant



echt? Schön, dann werd ich da mal noch anrufen später


----------



## sms (14. Oktober 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> echt? Schön, dann werd ich da mal noch anrufen später


Jo, und ich treff mich um 13Uhr beim brumbrum und dann schauen wir uns den Chris mal vor Ort.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (14. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich war gestern beim Chris. Ich kann mich der Butter nur anschließen, Chris sah eigentlich den Umständen entsprechend gut aus. 

Grüsse ra.


----------



## Backwoods (14. Oktober 2007)

so,

das radl ist bereits im auto.
ich muss jetzt noch einen umweg über ehningen machen und bin dann so 1345 bis 1400 an der uni.

falls doch noch jemand mitwill, meine handy nr. ist ja bekannt.


----------



## exel (14. Oktober 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> so,
> 
> das radl ist bereits im auto.
> ich muss jetzt noch einen umweg über ehningen machen und bin dann so 1345 bis 1400 an der uni.
> ...



Verdammt ich bin heut zu spät wach gewesen, wär gern mal mitgekommen


----------



## Koeni (14. Oktober 2007)

Kornwestheim ist die größte Bahn, die ich persönlich je gesehn hab.
Spaß haben kann man aber auch dort. Is recht lustig.


----------



## sms (14. Oktober 2007)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich war gestern beim Chris. Ich kann mich der Butter nur anschließen, Chris sah eigentlich den Umständen entsprechend gut aus.
> 
> Grüsse ra.


Da ich dem Ra kein Wort glaube  ,
hab ich mich mit brumbrum, koeni und DaCaPtAiN von der Korrektheit dieser Aussage überzeugen lassen.

Ich glaub alles was Chris noch fehlt ist bessere Musik (nur Swr4 und S1 Radio).


----------



## Backwoods (15. Oktober 2007)

exel schrieb:


> Verdammt ich bin heut zu spät wach gewesen, wär gern mal mitgekommen



Wie kann man eigentlich bei dem geilen wetter (fast) den ganzen tag verschlafen ich bin ja immer schon spät drann..

war echt super im wald. so trocken wie gestern war's den ganzen sommer nicht die bedingungen auf den trails sind perfekt - stellenweise schon fast zu staubig.

vielleicht klappts ja ein anderes mal.


----------



## exel (15. Oktober 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Wie kann man eigentlich bei dem geilen wetter (fast) den ganzen tag verschlafen ich bin ja immer schon spät drann..
> 
> war echt super im wald. so trocken wie gestern war's den ganzen sommer nicht die bedingungen auf den trails sind perfekt - stellenweise schon fast zu staubig.
> 
> vielleicht klappts ja ein anderes mal.



Na ja den ganzen Tag hab ich ja auch nicht verschlafen  Aber was auch wieder ein bisschen stört sind die ganzen Blätter, kann manchmal dann doch auch schon rutschig werden


----------



## Koeni (15. Oktober 2007)

dazu sag ich nur :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exel (15. Oktober 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> dazu sag ich nur :


oha... ich glaub ich muss doch noch mal üben gehen


----------



## bikingarni (17. Oktober 2007)

Servus! Bin grad hier nach Stuttgart gezogen zum Studieren und würd mich freuen hier mal ne Runde aufs Parkett zu legen. Ich fahr FR/DH aber im Prinzip alles, bräuchte nur noch jmd der mir hier die Sachen zeigt. Wie, wann wo trefft ihr euch und kann man da einsteigen?
mfg Arni


----------



## zerg10 (17. Oktober 2007)

Feste Termine und Touren haben wir keine, das meiste wird relativ kurzfristig abgesprochen.
Und was dich da erwartet sind ein paar schöne Singletrails und allerdings auch ein paar Anstiege. Wenn wir es richtig krachen lassen wollen, fahren wir in Parks (Wildbad, Todtnau) oder auf Bahnen (Aichwald, Rommelshausen, usw.).

Nicht, dass sich nachher jemand beschwert, er wäre nicht gewarnt worden


----------



## bikingarni (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin dabei. Also wenn jemand Bock und Zeit hat: Da ich diese Woche noch keine Vorlesungen habe werd ich morgen (Donnerstag) nach Todtnau fahren. Wär cool wenn ihr mich mal auf ne Runde hier mitnehmt. Hab nur das Big Hit hier in Stuttgart, da is meine Studentenbox schon halb voll, aber det UFO kommt bald nach, dann steht auch den Bahnen nix mehr im Weg! Saubere Sache!


----------



## Koeni (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab schon Vorlesungen und trotzdem morgen frei  
Ich werd mich vielleicht n bisschen in Markgröningen auf der Bahn rumtreiben...


----------



## brumbrum (17. Oktober 2007)

Du Student Du


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Oktober 2007)

Nabend,
der Chris ist nun nicht mehr in Krankenhaus sondern lässt sich bei Mutti pflegen und verpflegen 

Also Besuche im Krankenhaus bringen nix mehr  
Wer telefonieren will, über sein Handy.


----------



## Koeni (17. Oktober 2007)

alles klar, dankeschön

@brumbrum
bist ja nur neidisch

heute im Wald ist ein Basti an mir vorbei geflitzt


----------



## sms (17. Oktober 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Nabend,
> der Chris ist nun nicht mehr in Krankenhaus sondern lässt sich bei Mutti pflegen und verpflegen
> 
> Also Besuche im Krankenhaus bringen nix mehr
> Wer telefonieren will, über sein Handy.


So ein Gebrochenes Genick ist ja auch kein Beinbruch:



(10 Tage nach Genickbruch  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butter.cb (17. Oktober 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> heute im Wald ist ein Basti an mir vorbei geflitzt



achwas.....wo habtn ihr solche lustigen natürlichen anlieger im wald???


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (17. Oktober 2007)

butter.cb schrieb:


> achwas.....wo habtn ihr solche lustigen natürlichen anlieger im wald???



unterhalb der Burg D.


----------



## Koeni (17. Oktober 2007)

Ja, war n guter Spot und die Jungs sind auch gut nonder piffa


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Oktober 2007)

@Koni 
Schönes Foto.

@sms
Begreif endlich, dass Dein HAndy beschissene Bilder macht 
Also Qualitativ


----------



## gbm31 (18. Oktober 2007)

@ koeni: posterfoto  


@ sms: eimerfoto :kotz:


----------



## dangerousD (18. Oktober 2007)

@all: Mike und ich wollen Samstag mit großer Wahrscheinichkeit nach Todtnau, Saisonabschluß. Für mich dann auch Abschied vom Last...  Aber Nachschub kommt   Endgültig festlegen werden wir uns aber erst Freitag abend - Saisonabschluß im Regen muß halt nicht unbedingt sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Oktober 2007)

Wollt ich auch gerade sagen.


HAb gestern in der Freeride gelesen, dass WAde Simmons in Ischgl Trails bauen soll. Ich nehme mal an, keine fetten Shores oder so. Sondern Trails 
DA bin ich gespannt und da müssen wir hin


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Oktober 2007)

Wollte nurmal kurz anmerken, dass eben eine kompl. Neue VR Bremse für mich angekommen ist   Uff Garantie


----------



## butter.cb (18. Oktober 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @all: Mike und ich wollen Samstag mit großer Wahrscheinichkeit nach Todtnau, Saisonabschluß. Für mich dann auch Abschied vom Last...  Aber Nachschub kommt   Endgültig festlegen werden wir uns aber erst Freitag abend - Saisonabschluß im Regen muß halt nicht unbedingt sein




hallo liebe sonntagsfahrer  

wollt ihr euer todtnau-wochenende nicht auf den 27./28. verschieben? da ist saisonabschluss mit ner kleinen fete. wär sicher saulustig (ausserdem schuldet mir jmd noch n   *g* )

@handystarfotograf sms -- du solltest dieses foto vll lieber an den hersteller deines handy schicken, vll überlegt er sich ja dir ein anderes zu sponsorn 

grüsse ausm nachbarthread


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Oktober 2007)

@butter.cb

An dem WE bin ich verhindert. 
Ich hoffe das das Wetter ab morgen wieder bergauf geht 

Bierchen dann leider erst im nächsten Jahr


----------



## Koeni (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin dieses Wochenende verhindert. Ich hätt vielleicht schon Bock dann nächstes WE zu gehn.
Könnt sich da noch jemand dafür begeistern?


----------



## bikingarni (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich


----------



## brumbrum (18. Oktober 2007)

Hab kein bike


----------



## driver79 (18. Oktober 2007)

soooooooooooooooo

guten abend, nun ganz persönlich 

vielen dank für die genesungswünsche!!! 
mir gehts soweit ganz gut. muß mich jetzt bis zum 23.11.2007 schonen, soll heisen, bis dahin darf ich zwar die halskrause abnehmen, aber noch keine großartigen bewegungen mit dem kopf machen. bin mal gespannt wie das wird...

ride on!!!!


----------



## dangerousD (18. Oktober 2007)

@driver:                                                                                             Willkommen zurück                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              @koni:                                                                                                Könnte evtl. auch an dem von Dir favorisierten WE. Mal schauen... melde mich dazu noch! Wollte halt das Last dann fertig zum Verkauf machen [email protected] brumbrum: na, Interesse?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Oktober 2007)

Bremse einfahren ist das letzte wo gibt 
Irgendwie kann ich die Beläge nicht wirklich aktivieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brumbrum (19. Oktober 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Wollte halt das Last dann fertig zum Verkauf machen [email protected] brumbrum: na, Interesse?



Mach mal nen Angebot, allerdings, wenn dann nur der Rahmen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Oktober 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Mach mal nen Angebot, allerdings, wenn dann nur der Rahmen



WAs haste denn losgelassen? BAumkontakt?


----------



## driver79 (19. Oktober 2007)

hab was für euch...


----------



## Koeni (19. Oktober 2007)

bist ja ein Hübscher so innen drin  

Weiterhin gute Besserung natürlich


----------



## butter.cb (19. Oktober 2007)

...jetzt nur net zuviel husten - sonst hast ne schraube locka


----------



## zerg10 (19. Oktober 2007)

Sehen aus wie die guten Fischer-Dübel. Da können wir ja bald einen Altmetall-Handel aufmachen...


----------



## dangerousD (19. Oktober 2007)

@brumbrum

Guckst Du PM...

@driver79

Na ja - von einem dicken Hals kann man jedenfalls nicht reden  



Um zerg's Idee vom Altmetallhandel aufzugreifen: verkaufe mein *DMR Switchback 20"* - kommt auch noch in den Bikemarkt. Falls jemand Interesse haben sollte, einfach melden...


----------



## de_reu (19. Oktober 2007)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Sehen aus wie die guten Fischer-Dübel. Da können wir ja bald einen Altmetall-Handel aufmachen...



Altmetall !!! So edler Stahl wird in Fahrrädern gar nicht mehr verbaut!
Da is dein Downhiller Leichtmetall gegen ;-)


----------



## de_reu (19. Oktober 2007)

Wie siehts am WE aus? jemand auf der Bahn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (19. Oktober 2007)

@de_reu

Mike und ich sind morgen in Todtnau. Mit etwas Glück kann ich meine bessere Hälfte überreden, und wir gehen Sonntag nach Großheppach oder Markgröningen (die Bahn dort ist komplett erneuert und glatt wie ein Kinderpopo - na ja, fast...) Mal sehen...


----------



## Backwoods (19. Oktober 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> Wie siehts am WE aus? jemand auf der Bahn?



Also ich kann diesen Sonntag absolut nicht!  Wir spielen um 1400 gegen Bad Waldsee

Vielleicht geht morgen Nachmittag spontan was. Aber nur die übliche Runde ab Uni - und nicht zu spät, muss um 1700 daheim sein  .

Eigentlich müsste ich vorher meinen Umwerfer noch instand setzen, aber sonst fahr ich halt ohne großes Kettenblatt. Macht ab Uni nicht so viel aus.

Ich meld mcih dann nochmal.


----------



## Koeni (20. Oktober 2007)

bin heute mim Basti in Markgröningen, aber jetzt muss ich erst mal innen Wald, meinen Blitzsender suchen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Oktober 2007)

So Jungs, aus welchen Gründen auch immer Ihr nicht wolltet konntet oder was weiß ich, aber Dirk und ich hatten nen Megafetten Tag in Todtnau. Trocken und Sonne bei naja 5 Grad evtl. 
Was um 9:15Uhr > -1°C und 9:25Uhr -2°C ziemlich kalt begann. Von dem kurzeitigen Graubel mal abgesehen 

Todtnau ist einfach die geilste Strecke! Zumindest für mich. 

So muss ein Bikeparksaisonende sein. Inkl. Bikeparksaisonende Eis an der TAnke


----------



## dirtmag (20. Oktober 2007)

Hätte ich mal meine Boxxer später zum Service gegeben  Dann hätt heute mit euch Eis essen können...


----------



## dangerousD (21. Oktober 2007)

@steppi

Jau, war ein prima Saison-Abschluß!  Strecke in bestem Zustand, trocken, schnell und wie immer verdammt spaßig. Auch wenn es Abschied vom Last bedeutet   Aber Ion ist ja bald da  

Und das Eis war ganz schön kalt, mein Freund! Nächstes Mal vielleicht doch lieber 'nen Kaffee, wenn die Außentemperatur unter 5°C liegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (23. Oktober 2007)

Habe dann heute mal meine persönliche Nacht-Ritt-Saison begonnen. Macht auch wieder Spaß, auch wenn man irgendwie weniger sieht  

BTW: Hat Samstag jemand Lust, eine Runde mit mir im Schönbuch zu drehen? Jede Menge Singletrails warten auf Euch... zeitlich bin ich ziemlich frei - also melden, marsch marsch!


----------



## de_reu (23. Oktober 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Habe dann heute mal meine persönliche Nacht-Ritt-Saison begonnen. Macht auch wieder Spaß, auch wenn man irgendwie weniger sieht
> 
> BTW: Hat Samstag jemand Lust, eine Runde mit mir im Schönbuch zu drehen? Jede Menge Singletrails warten auf Euch... zeitlich bin ich ziemlich frei - also melden, marsch marsch!



Jo. ich hätte schon Bock; hoffentlich regnet es nicht so wie beim letzten mal... dafür is mittlerweile zu kalt....
btw: etwas später wäre mir lieber 
de


----------



## Koeni (24. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen, heute mal zur zerg-typischen Zeit  

ich würd am WE zwar gern nach Todtnau, bin aber ziemlich erkältet und weiß nicht, ob ich wieder fit werd bis dahin. Wer hatte denn jetzt vor, hin zu fahren ?


----------



## dangerousD (24. Oktober 2007)

@de_reu:

Um eins?

 @koni:

Nix Bike, nix fahren. Nur für die Party lohnt es sich nicht wirklich - da gehe ich lieber mit dem Delf eine Runde in den Schönbuch und tue was für meine Snowboard-Klamotten-Figur


----------



## slayerrider (24. Oktober 2007)

wo würdest du denn am Samstag im Schönbuch fahren??
Ich brauche nämlich noch jemand der mit mir nochmal die Singletrailtour durch den Truppenübungsplatz fährt!
Wohingegen wenn du wo anders einen richtig schöne Singletrailtour kennst, dann würde mir das auch gefallen!


----------



## exel (24. Oktober 2007)

Tag zusammen, also ich als "Newbie" würde auch ganz gern am Samstag mitkommen, auch lieber ein bissle später, als früher. Wenn ihr mich mitfahren lasst


----------



## slayerrider (24. Oktober 2007)

Michael, merk schon mal den 4.Nov vor da steigt wahrscheinlich meine Singletrailtour.


----------



## de_reu (24. Oktober 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @de_reu:
> 
> Um eins?
> ...



O.K. ich komm vorbei!


----------



## dangerousD (25. Oktober 2007)

@ Schönbuchinteressenten: Start bei mir in Herrenberg-Kayh um 13.00. Für alle "Neulinge": am Mönchbergsattel, 13.30. Dort ist ein Parkplatz (sofern Ihr mit dem Auto anreist). Bei Interesse einfach PM an mich schicken, weitere Info gibt es dann! Zum Umfang: wir fahren NICHT zum Truppenübungsplatz, sondern auf dem Wegenetz um Herrenberg. Insgesamt plane ich rund 50km, davon etwa 60% Singletrailanteil. Sehr spaßige, aber konditionell fordernde Runde. Tempo wird eher gemäßigt sein, es geht um den Spaß  Gemäßigt heißt: keine Bergauf-Rennen.


----------



## slayerrider (25. Oktober 2007)

Also nochmal danke, dass du mich auch mitgenommen hättest.
Habe aber noch jemand gefunden der mir nochmal die Runde aufm Truppenübungsplatz fahren tut.
Aber Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (26. Oktober 2007)

Nachtrag zum Wochenende: hat jemand Bock auf ein bisschen Bahn-Action am Sonntag, so von 10 bis 12? Würde mal nach Markgröningen gehen und den neuen Belag testen...


----------



## Koeni (26. Oktober 2007)

ich bin immernoch krank, geh wahrscheinlich mim Kapitän bissle Fotos machen


----------



## Backwoods (26. Oktober 2007)

Geht ihr alle morgen biken, oder will vielleihcht auch Sonntag noch jemand in den Wald?

Auf MG hab ich gerade kein bock.


----------



## dangerousD (26. Oktober 2007)

@backwoods:

Selbst schuld  Bei mir bleibt es dabei: morgen Schönbuch (definitiv), Sonntag Markgröningen... es sei denn:

@koni:

...wo wollt Ihr denn Fotos machen?


----------



## Koeni (27. Oktober 2007)

ich hab keine Ahnung, wollte auch noch vom Stieven meine Protektoren holen. Vielleicht würden sich da die Eichhörnchen anbieten. Aber wir wissen es selber noch nicht...


----------



## Backwoods (27. Oktober 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @backwoods:
> 
> Selbst schuld  Bei mir bleibt es dabei: morgen Schönbuch (definitiv), Sonntag Markgröningen... es sei denn:



Bin heute in der Sporthalle, sonst wäre ich gerne dabei 

Wenn ich morgen wirklich zeit hab will ich den konditionellen Aspekt nicht außen vor lassen  die nächste Aki/Board-Saison steht vor der Tür 

Also wer will durch den Wald strampeln?


----------



## dangerousD (27. Oktober 2007)

@all:

Bin dann also morgen definitiv in Markgröningen... ca. ab zehn (das ist vormittags  ). Vielleicht findet sich ja doch noch jemand dort ein!

Cheers

der D


----------



## sms (27. Oktober 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> ich hab keine Ahnung, wollte auch noch vom Stieven meine Protektoren holen. Vielleicht würden sich da die Eichhörnchen anbieten. Aber wir wissen es selber noch nicht...


Sag da mal vorher bescheid , ja?


----------



## Koeni (27. Oktober 2007)

alles klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (28. Oktober 2007)

Habt Ihr alle angst vorm dunklen Wald, oder was ist da los?

Ich werd nachher ne runde biken gehen!


----------



## Koeni (28. Oktober 2007)

@sms
Fotografieren fällt wohl flach. Die schwächeln beide  

Ich geh vielleicht noch mit n paar BMXern Bilder machen später.


----------



## dangerousD (29. Oktober 2007)

Servus 

Schaut mal, was der UPS-Bote heute vor meiner Tür stehen gelassen hat:





Das ist das erste Bild, quasi frisch aus dem Karton und noch ohne Sticker. Inzwischen ist das Ion komplett aufgebaut, nur die Kettenführung fehlt noch. Kommt spätestens Freitag, und Samstag werden erstmals Eichhörnchen mit dem Gerät gejagt! 

Für die Gewichtsfanatiker: der Rahmen in Größe L mit gepulvertem Hauptrahmen ("seasick") und eloxiertem Heck wiegt inkl DHX 4.0 (650er Feder) und Steckachse 5,5kg. Von zwei Waagen bestätigt...

Bilder vom Komplettbike folgen... ein paar Detailfotos sind in der Galerie.


----------



## zerg10 (30. Oktober 2007)

Schickes Teil und nette Farb-Kombi


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Oktober 2007)

@DD
 Schick. Der Momentane Regen wird dafür sorgen, dass am WE ordentlich Grip da ist!

Ist jemand am Donnerstag schon bei den Eichhörnchen??


----------



## Kevin.S (30. Oktober 2007)

ich kommt trauf an wan du oben bist ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koeni (30. Oktober 2007)

ich find's irgendwie nicht wirklich hübsch  

aber ich warte mal, bis ich es live gesehn hab. Dachte das bei schon vielen Rahmen, die ich nur von Bildern kannte.



Naja, vielleicht funktioniert's wenigstens


----------



## sms (30. Oktober 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ist jemand am Donnerstag schon bei den Eichhörnchen??


Das könnten wir machen.


@DD
Buntes Ding.

Ist das eine optische Täuschung oder ist der Innenlagerbereich nach unten komplett offen?


----------



## Koeni (30. Oktober 2007)

ich würd mal sagen sowas nennt man Spiegelung


----------



## dangerousD (30. Oktober 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Das könnten wir machen.
> 
> 
> @DD
> ...


 

Komplett offen - das spart Gewicht!







                  





Koni als alter Fotoexperte hat es erkannt: Spiegelung!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Jungs,
Mein Keller ist voll mit Reifen die ich nichtmehr fahre.
Die sind zum Teil noch nicht im Eimer aber auch nicht mehr taufrisch oder frisch 

Wer will soll sich melden.
Abholung dann so schnell als mÃ¶glich. Sonst kommen die Dinger in den MÃ¼ll. 
Hab keine Zeit und nerven die zum Runterbremsen zu montieren.

Minion Front 42er      0â¬
Swampthing 60er       0â¬ hat jetzt Delf
Swampthing 42er       0â¬ hat jetzt auch Delf

Satz Bling bling 42/60  15â¬ Profil ist top

Falls jemand nen Vorderrad fÃ¼r Schnellspannachse braucht, nehmt das bitte auch mit. Evtl. im tausch gegen ne Kiste bier.


----------



## Floater (30. Oktober 2007)

...lange nicht mehr gemeldet aber der radladen lässt wenig zeit...und der dirk ist immer noch für eine überraschung gut, sauber digger!!!
habe heute auch was neues vollendet...bilder folgen!

aber jetzt zum eigentlichen grund meines schreibens:

da ich schon wieder ein jahr älter werde würde ich mir erlauben die sonntagsfahrerschaft am 17.11 zum gemeinsamen altern einzuladen! details folgen auf email/pn nachfrage. da wir kommendes WE umziehen und dann sozusagend direkt am pfänder wohnen würde sich am sonntag auch ein ausnüchterungstöurchen anbieten...


----------



## sms (30. Oktober 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Minion Front 42er      0


Reserviert für Donnerstag Eichhörnchen.
Dankeeee


----------



## Backwoods (30. Oktober 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> Falls jemand nen Vorderrad für Schnellspannachse braucht, nehmt das bitte auch mit. Evtl. im tausch gegen ne Kiste bier.



Das würde doch glatt in meine alte Z1 Fr passen 
Um was handelt es sich genau?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Oktober 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Das würde doch glatt in meine alte Z1 Fr passen
> Um was handelt es sich genau?



Für nen Kasten Bier sollte das keine Rolle spielen. 
Schau in meinen Bikemarkt. Da steht es drin. Ist NEU!


----------



## bikingarni (31. Oktober 2007)

Wollt mal fragen ob ihr morgen fahren geht und ob ich mich als Stuttgart-Neuling da mal anschließen kann? Infos über Startpunkt wäre ich sehr dankbar.

mfG Arni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (31. Oktober 2007)

So, leider kann ich morgen keine Eichhörnchen jagen 
Samstag erst!!!!! SMS, falls Du Samstag kommst, bing ich den Reifen mit.

@morgen
Werde so 10 uhr rum hier eine Runde fahren. Falls jemand mitkommen will,
bitte melden. Etwas später geht auch aber nicht mehr als 30 min..

@bikingarni
Wenn Du mit willst, sei pünktlich und an der FH Medien an der Uni in VAihingen. Für den Routenplaner kannste die Nobelstraße 13 b in 70569 Stuttgart verwenden.


----------



## Backwoods (31. Oktober 2007)

Ich werd morgen das ländle richtung burg F verlassen und natürlich ein bike mit in die alte heimat nehmen  

euch allen hier viel spass

@DD: glückwunsch  wie gut, dass du nicht das baby-blau genommen hast  die preise sind aber schon hardcore - schnäppchen gemacht?

@steppi: bin warscheinlich erst sonntag abend wieder da. melde mich dann wegen dem LR. wenn sie vorher jemand unbedingt haben will auch nicht tragisch. ist fürs votec warscheinlich eh zu schwer, aber meine DT swiss nabe ist langsam aber sicher fertig.


----------



## carmin (1. November 2007)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Michael, merk schon mal den 4.Nov vor da steigt wahrscheinlich meine Singletrailtour.


Steht das noch?

(dangerousDs Tour im Schönbuch hätte mich auch sehr gereizt, war aber --wie so oft-- ondrwägs... Dank jedenfalls, dass es hier so viele Mitfahrgelegenheiten gibt )


----------



## sms (1. November 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @morgen
> Werde so 10 uhr rum hier eine Runde fahren. Falls jemand mitkommen will,
> bitte melden. Etwas später geht auch aber nicht mehr als 30 min..


Ahoi,
bei mir wird das nix werden,
meine Nase läuft gerade schneller als mein hinterrad...  nix gut.

Das muss bis Samstag weg sein


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. November 2007)

So, dass war eine richtig geile Runde! Alles trocken und schnell. Super Licht und am Anfang noch leicht Nebel. Einfach ein Traum. 
Bergheim runter muss man unten mal kurz schieben aber ansonsten ist alles wie schön


----------



## slayerrider (1. November 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Steht das noch?



JAAAAAAAAAAAAA!
->Link
Am besten du spammst dort wenn du mit fahren willst!


----------



## Floater (2. November 2007)

...mein neues spielzeug´:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/432983/cat/500/ppuser/6222


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. November 2007)

@Floater
Viel Spaß damit 

Dirk und ich bilden dann schonmal ne Fahrgemeinschaft zu Deinem Geburtstag. Wahrscheinlich mit Bikes. Wobei es gerade ziemlich  ist.


----------



## dangerousD (2. November 2007)

Floater schrieb:


> ...mein neues spielzeug´:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/432983/cat/500/ppuser/6222


 

Nicht ganz schlecht... bin mal auf die Funktion gespannt, aber das sehen wir ja dann auf Deinem Geburtstagsausflug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (2. November 2007)

...naja frostig, bin gerade im t-shirt rad gefahren...
wobei auf dem pfänder diesen herbst schon mal schnee lag...

@dirk funktion rahmen auf jeden fall mehr als gegeben. einige anbauteile laufen aber auch probeweise, um deren funktion abzuchecken (wir wollen ja wissen, was wir verkaufen )


----------



## sms (2. November 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> So, leider kann ich morgen keine Eichhörnchen jagen
> Samstag erst!!!!! SMS, falls Du Samstag kommst, bing ich den Reifen mit.


Wann morgen?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. November 2007)

Kommt drauf an wann der D sein Bike fertig hat.
Plane hier so 11 weg zu fahren. Also 11:30 am PArkplatz. FAhren bis 16 Uhr reicht mir glaube. 
Genau weiß ich es nicht. D meldet sich noch


----------



## sms (2. November 2007)

11:30 Uhr am Parkplatz hört ich perfekt an..
ich werde da sein


----------



## Backwoods (3. November 2007)

taugt das wetter bei euch?

hier hängen die wolken bis zum boden und es nieselt. 
werde wohl heuten nicht mehr biken 

vielleicht geht ja morgen noch was


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. November 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> taugt das wetter bei euch?
> 
> hier hängen die wolken bis zum boden und es nieselt.
> werde wohl heuten nicht mehr biken
> ...



Hi Axel,
hier war es bewölkt aber furztrocken 
Also Ideal zu Eichhörnchen jagen.  Man muss auch dagen, dass es einen riesen Spaß gemacht hat.


Dirk wird sicher nochwas zum Bike schreiben 
Ich muss sagen, dass es mir aufgebaut mit der Farbe sehr gut gefällt.

So und jetzt geht es zum bummeln. Bis 24 Uhr  Ein Traum für jeden Mann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (3. November 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> So und jetzt geht es zum bummeln. Bis 24 Uhr  Ein Traum für jeden Mann.


Gibt feinen Glühwein in der Stadt, dann hält'ste das besser aus.


----------



## Kevin.S (3. November 2007)

hi wer hatt lust morgen Eichhörnchen zu  jagen ??

grüß kevin


----------



## dangerousD (3. November 2007)

So, mein Ion ist dann heute morgen fertig geworden und sah dann ungefähr so aus:





Weitere Bilder in meiner Galerie...

...und was das Fahren angeht:   seeeehhhrrr geil! Geht heftig nach vorn, fühlt sich am Boden und in der Luft wohl und macht einfach nur mächtig Spaß! Habe jetzt also endlich auch ein Rad in meiner Größe  

Hier ein paar Bilder:

...in der Luft...




...am Boden...





Leider war unsere Fotoausrüstung nicht soo professionell, aber der Mike hat sich echt ins Zeug gelegt. Zum Lohn gibt's das hier:





Weitere Bilder bei mir im Album "Eichhörnchenparadies"!


Ach ja:

@kevin
Morgen wird es bei mir leider nix...


----------



## sms (3. November 2007)

Fein, fein....

Bilder vom ich gibts mal wieder nich...


----------



## Kevin.S (3. November 2007)

:du bist nicht alleine von mir auch nicht 


naja schade ok morgen wierd es bestimmt schön zum fahren sein es regnet hier gerade leicht 


gruß kevin


----------



## bikingarni (3. November 2007)

Danke Buben für die nette Einführung heute! War echt super!


----------



## dangerousD (3. November 2007)

@sms & Kevin:

Sorry, aber die Bilder von Euch waren allesamt unbrauchbar... beim nächsten Mal muß Koni wieder mit!

@arni

Jau, war nett! Gern wieder...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. November 2007)

Die Bilder sind ja mal echt 

Sollten das glaube echt lassen. Manche sind komischerweise "scharf" und andere echt mies. Was solls. War nen geiler Tag!

@einkaufen
Geschafft. Unglaublich, wieviele irre Weiber da unterwegs sind. Aber auch leckere  NAja, ich durfte ja nicht gucken


----------



## lius (4. November 2007)

hallo,

kurze frage, war jemand in letzter zeit in rommelshausen und kann mir sagen in welchem zustand die dirt jumps zur zeit sind? 
thx!


----------



## Kevin.S (4. November 2007)

hehe du armer ^^ deswegen habe ich keine freundin  








Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind ja mal echt
> 
> Sollten das glaube echt lassen. Manche sind komischerweise "scharf" und andere echt mies. Was solls. War nen geiler Tag!
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (4. November 2007)

Kevin.S schrieb:


> hehe du armer ^^ deswegen habe ich keine freundin


Hey Buschmann, was gibts neues im Busch, Mann?


----------



## Kevin.S (4. November 2007)

ach man!    DER MIKE IST DER BUSCHMANN  


gruß kevin


----------



## dangerousD (5. November 2007)

@lius

Rommelshausen wurde vor etwa 4 Wochen "saniert", danach waren zumindest die Regenrinnen weg... da das Wetter seitdem recht stabil war, sollte das Ganze in einem guten Zustand sein. Die Absprünge verdienen zwar den Namen "Kicker" leider nicht mehr, aber es läßt sich alles recht locker springen.


----------



## Koeni (5. November 2007)

Ich krieg Augenkrebs, und diesmal liegt es nicht an Dirkensens Radel


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (5. November 2007)

So Mädels, 

komme gerade aus den USA zurück. Jetzt ratet mal was ich da entdeckt habe.............?

Der Mike und der Backwoods haben dort ein Bike-Shop aufgemacht und haben uns nichts gesagt (scheint gerade eine grosse Mode zu sein Radläden zu eröffnen, gell Floater).
Als Beweis hab ich mal ein Bild mitgebracht. So einfach können die Beiden uns das nicht vorenthalten  





Grüsse ra.


----------



## zerg10 (5. November 2007)

Ich hab' mich schon die ganze Zeit gefragt, warum man die beiden in letzter Zeit so selten auf den Trails trifft ...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. November 2007)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> So Mädels,
> 
> komme gerade aus den USA zurück. Jetzt ratet mal was ich da entdeckt habe.............?
> 
> ...



Mist, nu isses raus.  
RAbatt bekommt Ihr aber trotzdem net 

@zerg



> ..warum man die beiden in letzter Zeit so selten auf den Trails trifft .


Ganz klar. Weil Du nie auf den Trails bist.


----------



## sms (5. November 2007)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> So Mädels,
> 
> komme gerade aus den USA zurück. Jetzt ratet mal was ich da entdeckt habe.............?
> ....


Mensch Holk, du hast uns aber auch verschwiegen, dass du in USA mit deinem Sohn ROAM Teil2 gedreht hast:


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. November 2007)

Moin,
da ich keinen Bock habe das Demo zu putzen, werde ich morgen früh ne Runde drehen. FAlls es hier doch noch jemanden gibt der auch noch nen Trail fahren kann, würde ich mich mal wieder freuen nicht alleine fahren zu müssen.
Da sich der Stuttgarter ansich nicht vom Wetter abschrecken lässt, sind die ab Mittag wieder auf unseren Trails unterwegs. 
Ich würde gegen 10:15-10:30 starten um den ganzen ein wenig aus dem Weg zu gehen. Vorraussetzung ist nat., dass es nicht regnet. Schmodder werden wir genug haben. Tempo wie immer gemütlich.

Und jetzt kommt mit Ihr faulen Säcke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gbm31 (9. November 2007)

ich geb dir gleich den faulen sack...


ab 10.00 gehts heute für mich nur von einer besprechung in die nächste - bis 17.00. und alles nur so nervige "auf-den-letzten-drücker-vor-jahresende"-geschichten... 



 im ernst - ich wär liebend gerne mal bei einer eurer ausfahrten dabei...


----------



## sms (9. November 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ich würde gegen 10:15-10:30 starten um den ganzen ein wenig aus dem Weg zu gehen. Vorraussetzung ist nat., dass es nicht regnet. Schmodder werden wir genug haben. Tempo wie immer gemütlich.
> 
> Und jetzt kommt mit Ihr faulen Säcke


Hey, ich meld mich heute abend mal (auch wegen wetter)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. November 2007)

gbm31 schrieb:


> ich geb dir gleich den faulen sack...
> 
> 
> ab 10.00 gehts heute für mich nur von einer besprechung in die nächste - bis 17.00. und alles nur so nervige "auf-den-letzten-drücker-vor-jahresende"-geschichten...
> ...



Bist halt nen ganz arm dran seier


----------



## sms (9. November 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Bist halt nen ganz arm dran seier


Ganz ruhig brauner


----------



## de_reu (9. November 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Moin,
> da ich keinen Bock habe das Demo zu putzen, ... gegen 10:15-10:30 starten um den ganzen ein wenig aus dem Weg zu gehen. Vorraussetzung ist nat., dass es nicht regnet. Schmodder werden wir genug haben. Tempo wie immer gemütlich.
> 
> Und jetzt kommt mit Ihr faulen Säcke



Sa. geht nicht So. wollte ich auf jeden Fall fahren, wer noch?

De


----------



## carmin (9. November 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ich würde gegen 10:15-10:30 starten um den ganzen ein wenig aus dem Weg zu gehen. Vorraussetzung ist nat., dass es nicht regnet.


Wie strikt legst Du diesen Maßstab an? Ansage für morgen ist auf allen Kanälen eigentlich die gleiche... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wie lange würdest Du fahren wollen, und wo starten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (9. November 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> Sa. geht nicht So. wollte ich auf jeden Fall fahren, wer noch?
> 
> De



Wollen schon 
Mich hats allerdings mit kopf-, halzschmerzen und schnupfen ziemlich umgenietet  werde wohl auch morgen beim volleyball mit abwesenheit glänzen 

viel spass allen, die sich bei dem wetter vor die tür trauen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. November 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Wie strikt legst Du diesen Maßstab an? Ansage für morgen ist auf allen Kanälen eigentlich die gleiche...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, wenn es nicht gerade regnet beim losfahren stört mich das Wetter nicht.
Da sich eh niemand gemeldet hat, der mit geht, ist das mit der Uhrzeit auch nicht so wild. Sollte nur nicht zu spät sein. Wenn man den Botnangtrail net blasen kann, ist es den Anstieg nicht wert 

DAuer wird so 2,5 Std sein. 

Ich möchte nochmal sagen, dass ich kein Ausdauerathlet bin. Ansonsten können wir sicher ne schöne Runde fahren. Ich wollte auch nochmal schauen wo ein Trail beginnt, den ich gesehen habe.

Meld Dich einfach unter meiner HAndynummer. Siehe pm.

Startpunkt ist die NObelstraße 13B 70569 Stuttgart oder der Uniteich an der Uni in VAIHINGEN.

Sorry das ich mich jetzt erst melde. War bis jetzt weg.


----------



## carmin (10. November 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hi, wenn es nicht gerade *regnet* beim losfahren stört mich das Wetter nicht.


ok, im Moment schneits ja noch


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. November 2007)

Moin,
hier stürmt es und der Schnee fliegt horizontal. NAch der ersten Schneeprobe ist dieser auch noch richtig nass. Also sollten wir das verschieben. Tut mir leid, aber so isses echt eklig und nasskalt.

MAl sehen wie es später wird.

Oh, der Sturm zerlegt gerade meinen BAlkon


----------



## brumbrum (12. November 2007)

Wo seid ihr am WE gewesen, Angst vor Matschpampe??
Hehe -- Sonntagsfahrer halt.


----------



## Koeni (12. November 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Wo seid ihr am WE gewesen


----------



## brumbrum (12. November 2007)




----------



## Kevin.S (12. November 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


>



@ brumbrum.

wie du hast dein Bike wieder ?

da muss ich am WE ja fast mal hoch kommen wen du da zeit hast?  



gruß kevin


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. November 2007)

@Koni
 wiedermal sehr schicke Foto´s


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. November 2007)

So Männers,
wollte mal anfragen, ob Ihr Bock hättet vor Weihnachten noch was anzustellen. Dachte da an Gokart fahren gehen und danach noch die ein oder andere Kneipe abzugrasen. DAmit hier keiner rumjammern kann von wegen:

"zu knapp, hab das Kind"
"hab das Kind, die Frau ist saufen"
"oh, hätte ich das ehr gewusst"
"da ist Weihnachtsfeier" 

usw

sag ich das jetzt schonmal.

Wenn jemand ne gute KArtbahn kennt, kann er das ja mal anklingen lassen.
Andere Vorschläge sind nat. auch willkommen.
Ach ja, KArtfahren wird kein Spaß!! Rennen! Platzierungen nach Gewichtsklassen oder wer zu leicht ist bekommt was rangehängt .

Termin Müssten wir halt noch ausmachen. Auch um die BAhn zu mieten. 
Wenn es das denn werden sollte.

Prost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (13. November 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> So Männers,
> wollte mal anfragen, ob Ihr Bock hättet vor Weihnachten noch was anzustellen. Dachte da an Gokart fahren gehen und danach noch die ein oder andere Kneipe abzugrasen. DAmit hier keiner rumjammern kann von wegen:
> 
> "zu knapp, hab das Kind"
> ...


 

Gute Idee, das! In Gärtringen ist nahe an der Autobahn ein riesiges Go-Kart-Center. War noch nicht drin, macht aber von außen was her. Kann mich gern mal erkundigen, wenn sich denn ein paar Leute finden, die mitkommen!


----------



## Koeni (13. November 2007)

für mich is das alles Sache des Preises. Bock hab ich schon, aber billig is das glaub ich nicht...


----------



## brumbrum (13. November 2007)

Stuggi Kart-O-Mania ist auch ganz gut.


----------



## sms (13. November 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> So Männers,
> wollte mal anfragen, ob Ihr Bock hättet vor Weihnachten noch was anzustellen. Dachte da an Gokart fahren gehen und danach noch die ein oder andere Kneipe abzugrasen. DAmit hier keiner rumjammern kann von wegen:
> 
> "zu knapp, hab das Kind"
> ...


Super Sache, 
ich wäre dabei.

Auf Grund er Erreichbarkeit (alkohol und Autofahren hinterher???), würde ich dieses Kartding unten in Wangen vorschlagen, wenn das diese Kart-O-Mania ist, dann meine ich das gleiche wie brumbrum.

Unter der woche geht es bei mir nicht in KW 48 und kw 50 am We immer.


----------



## TheCoffinNail (13. November 2007)

Das ist die Gärtringer Kart-Bahn: 
http://www.kartion.de/

Hab ich zwar erst einmal getestet, war aber echt o.k. 
Die Karts sind recht neu und laufen auch gut. 

Viel Spaß


----------



## gbm31 (13. November 2007)

wenn meinereiner mitdarf - meine weihnachtsfeier ist am 13.12. 
frauchen hat auch noch eine von der gemeinde korb aus, sollte auch mittwochs oder donnerstags sein. 

gegen nachglühen hätt ich auch nicht wirklich was...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. November 2007)

Schön das Ihr so zahlreich Bock habt!
Dann schauen wir mal wer sich die TAge noch so meldet und dann versuchen wir mal Termine zu machen.
In der Woche ist eh ehr blöd, da man ja arbeiten muss. 
Könnten also Freitage und Samstage in Betracht ziehen. Damit grenzt sich die sache ja schonwieder recht Übersichtlich ein.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. November 2007)

Moin, 
also die Preise ansichen geben sich wohl nicht soviel.
Man muss so mit 35 Euro rechnen für 30min fahren. 
Streckenverlauf Gärtringen
http://www.kartion.de/strecke/streckenverlauf.html

Strecke Stuttgart
http://www.kart-arena-stuttgart.de/index01.htm

Aber das habt Ihr ja selbst schon gesehen.

Mir pers. gefällt Gärtringen besser. Kurviger und schwerere FAhrer können nicht so schnell überholt werden. Also Anspruchsvoller!

Ab 10 Karts sind wir in Gärtringen unter uns. Also reines SOFA RENNEN.


@Koni
Denke mal, dass Du da ehr nicht kommen wirst. Aber evtl. kommste ja auf nen Bier.


----------



## Koeni (14. November 2007)

Guten Morgen,

is schon sehr saftig der Preis, da kann ich ja sogar in Todtnau n Tag lang dafür fahren und hab noch was über für n Döner und n paar Zäpfle  .

Aber ich könnte das ja alles Dokumentieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (14. November 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> is schon sehr saftig der Preis, da kann ich ja sogar in Todtnau n Tag lang dafür fahren und hab noch was über für n Döner und n paar Zäpfle  .
> 
> Aber ich könnte das ja alles Dokumentieren


 

Ja-Mann  Kommsch' au mit! Oder wie das heißt... 

@steppi:
Meine Dezember-WEs sind eigentlich alle verplant. Terminwünsche: 15. oder 22.12. (aber da gehen ja die meisten Weihnachtsgeschenke kaufen - oder?  ) Bevorzuge den 22.12.

Notfalls auch den 08.12. - aber da wollte ich eigentlich zu Torti nach München und die Tretlager-Halle in Germering testen...


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (14. November 2007)

Hi miteinander,

ich könnte mich auch dafür "erwärmen". Gärtringen hat übrigens einen S-Bahn Anschluss, da können dann (fast) alle hinterher was trinken.

Aber Mike, das Gewicht muss aber Körperproportional gerechnet werden, sonst wird's ungerecht wegen der Aerodynamik  

Grüsse ra.l


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. November 2007)

Also ich bin am 22.12 auch noch im Ländle. Von mir aus würde das klar gehen.
Simon hat zu dieser Woche auch keinen Einwand gehabt.

Ich zähle bisher 7
MAl davon ausgehend, dass die die sich gemeldet haben auch mitkommen.

@zerg 

Wat isss????


----------



## zerg10 (14. November 2007)

Matthias Schumacher meldet sich zu Diensten  
Reines SoFa-Event heisst dann ohne Mädelz, aber mit viel Bier u. noch mehr Sprüchen (Sprüche, nicht Monologe  ), oder ?


----------



## sms (14. November 2007)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Matthias Schumacher meldet sich zu Diensten
> Reines SoFa-Event heisst dann ohne Mädelz, aber mit viel Bier u. noch mehr Sprüchen (Sprüche, nicht Monologe  ), oder ?


#
22.12.2007 ist i.o.

Dann muss Schummel-Schumi am 24 Uhr noch einen Ausgeben 


PS.
Ihr habt sowieso alle keine Chance an ich mir in KW50 steuerfreien hochprozentigen Sprit aus der Ukraine importiere


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. November 2007)

So, dann sind wir schon 4 Leute am 22.12

@Zerg 

Ohne Frauen 
Und seh zu, dass Du es DEINER Frau auch sagst. Ich kenn Dich! Du springst gerne mal ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gbm31 (14. November 2007)

22.12: geht klar. 

der gärtringer s-bahn-anschluss klingt nachbrennerfreundlich...


ich hau den flo auch nochmal an.


----------



## brumbrum (14. November 2007)

@sms -- kansch mich mitnehmen, oder wie fährst Du dort hin ??


----------



## brumbrum (14. November 2007)

Helm, goggle und Handschuhe nicht vergessen!


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (14. November 2007)

guda 'nobad!

wär beim karten au mit dabei. vielleicht gibts ja dann endlich das "einführungs"-ritual.  

gärtringen kenn ich net, in wangen war ich schon mal vor einigen jahren. fands da mit den komischen gas-karts net so toll. 

was immer geil war, war schömberg oder neckartenzlingen. aber schömberg gibts glaub nich mehr.

'schüss


----------



## Backwoods (14. November 2007)

Hi,

bin am 22.12. warscheinlich nicht mehr im ländle. 
falls doch komm ich gern vorbei. ein kart mehr wird schon gehen.

was geht so am wochenende? hoffe mal, dass ich für ne kleine runde wieder fit genug bin.

am 24./25.11 (november!) bin ich wieder mal richtung burg f unterwegs 
falls das wetter gut ist und ihr bock auf einen ausflug habt...


----------



## de_reu (14. November 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin am 22.12. warscheinlich nicht mehr im ländle.
> falls doch komm ich gern vorbei. ein kart mehr wird schon gehen.
> ...



22.12. bin ich nicht mehr im Ländle...., 

AM WE Wollte ich auf jeden fall Tour fahren....


----------



## dangerousD (15. November 2007)

Gehe Samstag Mittag noch eine Tour im Schönbuch fahren. Wer Bock hat, soll sich melden! Wetter egal - muß meine neuen Allwetter-Klamotten testen


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (15. November 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Gehe Samstag Mittag noch eine Tour im Schönbuch fahren. Wer Bock hat, soll sich melden! Wetter egal - muß meine neuen Allwetter-Klamotten testen



Hi, 

ich will auch am WE fahren. Je nach Wetter (mir ist es nicht ganz egal (in meinem Alter !!!)) entweder Samstag Nachmittag oder Sonntag Vormittag. 

Thomas hätte auf alle Fälle auch Lust, mal sehen ob er Zeit hat. 

Grüsse ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. November 2007)

Wer findet den Fehler in diesem Bild?


----------



## sms (15. November 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Wer findet den Fehler in diesem Bild?


Wenn das jetzt 5TEN-Schuhe gewesen wären, dann wäre das ein richtig gutes Marketingfoto  

Gripp wie sau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (16. November 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Gehe Samstag Mittag noch eine Tour im Schönbuch fahren. Wer Bock hat, soll sich melden! Wetter egal - muß meine neuen Allwetter-Klamotten testen



Ich bin Optimist, was das Wetter angeht; ich bin dabei, wenn's nicht zu schlecht wird; habe ja keine Allwetter klamotten...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. November 2007)

@Go-Kart-fahren

Wie ich das jetztr vernommen habe, sieht es so aus:
mitkommen werden:
1 Danger
2 Brumbrum 
3 SMS
4 Zerg
5 gmb31
6 Captain
7 Steppi

evtl. bzw. keine Aussage getroffen:
8 Koni
9 Holk

Ich frag dann heute Abend mal nach ob es noch einen Termin "hat" für den 22.12.07.


----------



## dangerousD (16. November 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Wer findet den Fehler in diesem Bild?


 
Filtert mein Explorer die Bilder raus, oder was? Ich seh' nix...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. November 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Filtert mein Explorer die Bilder raus, oder was? Ich seh' nix...


KAnn sein 

Ich find des Bild geil. NAja, was soll ich Dir was erzählen. Siehst ja eh nix


----------



## dangerousD (16. November 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> KAnn sein
> 
> Ich find des Bild geil. NAja, was soll ich Dir was erzählen. Siehst ja eh nix


 
Na warte mal ab, bis ich zu Hause bin und mit meinem eigenen Rechner ins Netz kann... wußtest Du eigentlich, daß der Weg bis ins Allgäu zu Fuß recht beschwerlich ist?


----------



## Koeni (16. November 2007)

kopier einfach die Bildadresse in den Browser, dann sollte es gehn


----------



## dangerousD (16. November 2007)

Ha!!! Jetzt sehe ich auch die Bilder.

@koni: Coole Surf-Pics, wenn auch die Farbe etwas zu heftig raus kommt... Photoshop? 

@steppi: Fehler gefunden


----------



## Koeni (16. November 2007)

wahrscheinlich haste nur n beschissen kalibrierten bildschirm


----------



## de_reu (17. November 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Wer findet den Fehler in diesem Bild?





Jo, die Fehler kenn'ich, mach ich auch immer:
- nich weit genug vorrauskucken...
- beide Finger auf der Bremse

und vor allem Treten, treten, treten....nich vergessen!


So noch nen Satz für die Nichtstuer, SamstachsShopper, etc:

dd und ich werden so gegen 12 durch den Schönbuch rollen...

SMS?? ra??

so long de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (17. November 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> Jo, die Fehler kenn'ich, mach ich auch immer:
> - nich weit genug vorrauskucken...
> - beide Finger auf der Bremse
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen, 

schade, 12.00h ist mir zu früh, wäre gerne mitgekommen. Ich bin jetzt schon min. 4 Wochen nicht mehr gefahren. 

Mal sehen, vielleicht morgen früh. 

Grüsse ra.


----------



## de_reu (17. November 2007)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> schade, 12.00h ist mir zu früh, wäre gerne mitgekommen. Ich bin jetzt schon min. 4 Wochen nicht mehr gefahren.
> 
> ...



Meintwegen auch etwas später!?  
Schnack mal mit dd; bei dem is glaub ich aber eng.

 de


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. November 2007)

Bin auch wieder zurück von der Runde im Wald.
Wer den Unitrail bei NAcht fahren sollte,sollte dies meiden. NAch  der Steilkurve liegen gerade Bäume. Ansonsten war es recht anstrengend. Meine Swamphtings rollen mal garnicht. HAben zwar Grip, rollen aber nicht. 
HAbe einige Trails bzw. Trailstücken gefunden. Schade, das ich an denen solange vorbei gefahren bin. Jett sind die Verlegt oder ich fnd im Schnee keinen Eingang. Naja, evtl. wird es ja wieder milder und der Schnee geht wieder.
Es taut ja gerade eh.


----------



## Backwoods (17. November 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Meine Swamphtings rollen mal garnicht. HAben zwar Grip, rollen aber nicht.



die dinger rollen nie. das liegt aber mehr an dem boden auf dem du die fährst als am reifen selber!

ich bin ja im sommer 2x mangels alternative auf staub trockenem bodem damit die übliche runde gefahren. war gar net so schlimm, aber so wie nobbi nic rollen die auch dann nicht.

ich werde meine swamps jetz auch draufziehen.


----------



## de_reu (18. November 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> die dinger rollen nie. das liegt aber mehr an dem boden auf dem du die fährst als am reifen selber!
> 
> ich bin ja im sommer 2x mangels alternative auf staub trockenem bodem damit die übliche runde gefahren. war gar net so schlimm, aber so wie nobbi nic rollen die auch dann nicht.
> 
> ich werde meine swamps jetz auch draufziehen.



Wollte morgen ggf. noch mal fahren?
Wie sieht's aus?

de


----------



## Backwoods (18. November 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> Wollte morgen ggf. noch mal fahren?
> Wie sieht's aus?
> 
> de



Ich hätte zwar zeit, aber bei mir geht nix. ich muss z.z. antibiotika (cum?) schlucken wegen ner zahnwurzelentzündung. 

das hat zwar dazu geführt, dass meine stirn/nebenhölen auch deutlich besser geworden sich. werde mich aber mit körperlicher anstrengung zurückhalten, damit ich nächstes wochenende wieder fit bin.

da gehts nämlich wieder richtung alte heimat in die nähe der burg f.
musst wohl alleine raus oder den ra. anrufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (18. November 2007)

[YT="Scheeeee"]teT9f0piois&feature=related[/YT]


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. November 2007)

Schön, dass der RAnd rel Scharf ist und die Mitte, also wo die Strecke ist, nix zu sehen ist 
Völlig fürn Arsch des Vid!

Aber da kann ja der Simon nix für


----------



## carmin (19. November 2007)

najo, aber immer noch besser als jenes recht "analytische" Video aus Wildbad...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzZdUA5Qowo
(sicher schon bekannt hier...)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. November 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> najo, aber immer noch besser als jenes recht "analytische" Video aus Wildbad...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzZdUA5Qowo
> (sicher schon bekannt hier...)



 Ich hab mich 30sek. bemüht.


----------



## boerni (19. November 2007)

hi, 
ist die neue streckenführung in todtnau länger als die alte?


----------



## sms (19. November 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> najo, aber immer noch besser als jenes recht "analytische" Video aus Wildbad...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzZdUA5Qowo
> (sicher schon bekannt hier...)


 
Da stellt man sich echt die frage, warum so ein video bei youtube eingestellt wird....


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. November 2007)

boerni schrieb:


> hi,
> ist die neue streckenführung in todtnau länger als die alte?


Ich würde sagen nein.


----------



## boerni (19. November 2007)

dann ist der ja gar nicht soo schnell, sieht aber ziemlich zügig aus. 
zu meiner guten zeit hatt ich das auch drauf, ihr seit aber mittlerweile alle noch schneller, oder? im oktober lass ich mich operieren. dann bin ich in der saison 09 auch wieder dabei.


----------



## dangerousD (20. November 2007)

@boerni:

Willkommen zurück   OP im Oktober 2008? Du planst ja ganz schön langfristig... mußt wohl noch Spenden sammeln   Kannst Du im Winter (also 2007/2008) zumindest Boarden gehen? Würde das nämlich gern mal gemeinsam mit Dir machen - in Eurer Gegend soll es ja ab und zu auch Schnee geben. Können ja mal telefonieren!


@all
Langfristige Vorankündigung: am Samstag geht es wieder in den Wald! Tour im Schönbuch (oder auch anderswo, falls ich eine interessante Einladung auf interessante Trails bekomme  ) Zeit und Ort sind dann noch abzustimmen...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. November 2007)

Also, ich hab eben die Kartbahn für den 22.12.2007 um 18Uhr klar gemacht.
Kartbahn in Gärtringen.

Ich hab jetzt 8-10 Leute angegeben. Ausgehend von

1 Danger
2 Brumbrum 
3 SMS
4 Zerg
5 gmb31
6 Captain
7 Steppi

evtl. bzw. keine Aussage getroffen:
8 Koni
9 Holk

@DAnger
Frag doch mal den Thomas ob es auch Bock hat zu kommen.

gebucht ist das Rennpaket A 

Einzelfahrerrennen für 5 bis 12 Karts

                                                       - 10 Runden Qualifying 
                                                       - 20 Runden Rennen 
                                                       - inkl. Rennleitung, Auswertung Einzelzeiten, Ampelstart
                                                       - ca. 30 Minuten Gesamtdauer

*8 PS: 33,- uro / Kart

*Helme können wir unsere eigenen verwenden. Sollte das aber aus irgendeinem Grund doch nicht gehen, sind 2 Euro für eine Sturmhaube fällig.

Soweit sollte also alles klar sein.

Wenn etwas nicht passt, können wir im Moment noch umbuchen. 

Danach können wir ja wieder nach S fahren und was trinken. Von da aus fahren ja dann auch alle BAhnen in alle Richtungen.

Freu mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (21. November 2007)

TippTopp Barcelona


----------



## dangerousD (21. November 2007)

@steppi

Danke für's Organisieren  

Frage mal bei Stefan und Thomas an...

...und als Idee: damit unser fotografierender Student auch mitfahren kann, ohne auf seine tägliche warme Mahlzeit verzichten zu müssen  , laden wir ihn ein. Die meisten von uns haben eh' was gut bei ihm, und die Fotoausrüstung trägt sich schließlich nicht von allein (im doppelten Sinne). Und außerdem müssen wir ihn bei Laune halten, sonst macht er nur noch Wassersport-Bilder. Alle Mitfahrer einverstanden?!

Grüße 

der D


----------



## dirtmag (21. November 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Also, ich hab eben die Kartbahn für den 22.12.2007 um 18Uhr klar gemacht.
> Kartbahn in Gärtringen.


Hab meinen Terminplan aufgeräumt, bin daher auch dabei 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. November 2007)

@DD
HAben wir ja am Samstag schon beschlossen. Ich bin dabei.

@Dirtmag 
Na also


----------



## zerg10 (22. November 2007)

Bin auch dabei u. bezahl' ihm auch ein Bier und 'ne Butterbrezel


----------



## sms (22. November 2007)

Hey, kriegt der faule Student eh nicht mehr Bafög jetzt?   


..... quatsch...  -> von mir aus.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. November 2007)

Nur nochmal aktuell:

1 Danger
2 Brumbrum 
3 SMS
4 Zerg
5 gmb31
6 Captain
7 Steppi
8 Dirtmag

evtl. bzw. keine Aussage getroffen:
 Koni
 Holk


----------



## brumbrum (22. November 2007)

joa, den koeni muss mer nen bissle was zu futtern geben dem "verlotterten Typ"


----------



## Koeni (22. November 2007)

Haha, 

ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich das annehmen kann, aber danke auf jeden Fall  

Ihr sollt ja nicht ausbaden, dass ich mir so viel Fotokram gekauft hab. Auf das Bier vom Zerg komm ich aber auf jeden Fall zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. November 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> Haha,
> 
> ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich das annehmen kann, aber danke auf jeden Fall
> 
> Ihr sollt ja nicht ausbaden, dass ich mir so viel Fotokram gekauft hab. Auf das Bier vom Zerg komm ich aber auf jeden Fall zurück



Wollen ja nicht baden. KAnnst ja mal wieder nen paar Pic´s machen 

Sollten aber mal nach ner lustigen Location schauen.


----------



## de_reu (22. November 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @all
> Langfristige Vorankündigung: am Samstag geht es wieder in den Wald! Tour im Schönbuch (oder auch anderswo, falls ich eine interessante Einladung auf interessante Trails bekomme  ) Zeit und Ort sind dann noch abzustimmen...



da ich am WE nicht in HH sein werde, hätte ich schon Bock, wenn's nicht zufrüh los geht!

De


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. November 2007)

Wenn sich das Wetter, im Moment Dauerregen, beruhigen sollte, werde ich morgen ne Runde im Wald drehen. Denke gegen 10:30Uhr. Falls jemand mit möchte, Bescheid geben.
Aufgeweichter = ruhige Runde


----------



## dangerousD (23. November 2007)

@steppi:

Da muß ich passen . . . drehe dann lieber bei mir eine Runde, da komme ich schneller unter die Dusche 


@"Touren-Fahrer":

Start bei mir morgen dann so gegen 12.30. Falls jemand trotz Regen Bock hat


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (23. November 2007)

Hi,

@Steppi: ich bin sehr wahrscheinlich am 22.12 dabei und wäre auch bereit einem armen Studenten etwas zu subventionieren.

@DD: morgen kann ich leider net. 

Greetz 
ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. November 2007)

Dann mach ich die Liste mal voll.

1 Danger
2 Brumbrum 
3 SMS
4 Zerg
5 gmb31
6 Captain
7 Steppi
8 Dirtmag
9 Koni
 10 Holk

Es gibt noch 2 Kart´s

@DD
Was ist mit Thomas? Schon gefragt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gbm31 (23. November 2007)

der flo hat keinen bock aufs kartfahren - aber zum was trinken würd er evtl. mitkommen...

studis übtestütz ich doch gern 

btw: thx orga-mike.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (24. November 2007)

Hi, 

Zerg, wie sieht es eigentlich aus mit unserer traditionellen Jubiläums-Sonntagsfahrer-Ausfahrt am 1 Advent, ist ja bald wieder so weit.

Bin mal gespannt was du Dir einfallen lässt 

Greetz ra.


----------



## dangerousD (25. November 2007)

@Kart-Fahrer:

Thomas ist auch dabei, damit wären wir dann schon mal elf aktive Fahrer! 

@Advents-Ausritt:

DA kann ich leider nicht mit, bin in München beim Air&Style  Oder besser gesagt, auf dem Rückweg...


----------



## boerni (26. November 2007)

@dd
das können wa auf jeden fall mal machen. haben auch ab dem 1.3. eine grössere wohnung. ab dann lohnt es sich so und so erst so richtig. für die meisten ist da schon die saison zu ende, aber der schnee ist ab dann am besten. natürlich kannst du auch vorher kommen.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (26. November 2007)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Zerg, wie sieht es eigentlich aus mit unserer traditionellen Jubiläums-Sonntagsfahrer-Ausfahrt am 1 Advent, ist ja bald wieder so weit.
> 
> ...



Zerg, warum ignorierst Du diesen Post, isses Dir zu kalt?

Beeil Dich mal wenn Du noch viele Leute mobiliseren willst.  

Grüsse ra.


----------



## Backwoods (26. November 2007)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Zerg, warum ignorierst Du diesen Post, isses Dir zu kalt?
> 
> Beeil Dich mal wenn Du noch viele Leute mobiliseren willst.
> 
> Grüsse ra.



da unser gegner am sonntag wegen zuviel verletzter nicht antreten kann, wird das spiel verlegt und ich hab doch  zeit


am samtag an der burg f war übrigens strahlend blauer himmel und sonnenschein  (kein witz) aber leider wollte bei den bodenbeschaffenheiten nicht so wirklich der fahrspass aufkommen mich hats schon auf dem weg hinter den nächsten baum zum pinkeln lang gelegt   (auch kein witz)

ich hoffe man sieht sich am wochenende


----------



## boerni (26. November 2007)

hi leute,
brauch einer von euch ein dual, 4x, dirt hardtail? würde gern mein farmair verkaufen.
wer es haben will einfach melden

gruss
björn


----------



## beat (26. November 2007)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Zerg, warum ignorierst Du diesen Post, isses Dir zu kalt?
> 
> Beeil Dich mal wenn Du noch viele Leute mobiliseren willst.
> 
> Grüsse ra.



Wenn ich an dieser Stelle bitte gerade mal in die Presche springen dürfte  !! Bin zwar kein zerg-mäßiges Sonntagsfahrer-Urgestein, aber wohl dennoch hier Vertreter der "alten Garde", und die Jubi-Tour sollte - wie ich finde - wieder hier am FK auf den Trails vor meiner Haustüre stattfinden. Gestern hab' ich denn auch mal wieder den heiligen Boden der Dürrbachschlucht geküsst, und irgendwie trotz Laub und Matsch finde ich's derzeit ziemlich reizvoll im Wald.   Als wir auf unserem Rückweg noch an der Kickerstrecke vorbeischauten war zumindest eine muntere Schaar unerschrockener Jungbiker - sicher, da zählen wir uns jetzt nicht mehr dazu, gelle?  - am Abchecken der Lines, die wir früher immer für unmöglich hielten. Mein Kumpel Thommi war jedenfalls nicht schlecht am Staunen! Und überhaupt hat die Location doch sicher auch für Euch an Einigem dazugewonnen; insofern würde ich eine gemütliche Rundtour mit zwei bis drei Abfahrten (1. Dürrbach, 2. ... usw.) und anschließender Begehung/Befahrung des allseits bekannten "Mini-Bikeparks" befürworten. Und last but not least könnten wir uns wiederum hierauf der inoffiziellen Stuttgarter DH-Strecke bedienen um ein par Schlückchen Glühwein näher zu kommen.

Also Leutz, wie sieht's aus??


----------



## zerg10 (27. November 2007)

Da ich hier ja dermassen unter Druck gesetzt werde  , greife ich den Vorschlag vom Beat einfach auf u. schlage hier mal einen Termin vor: *Sonntag, 2.12.2007 um 14:00 an der Haltestelle Stelle*.

Gefahren wird auf unseren alten Strecken, sofern es diese noch gibt. Anschliessend wird der traditionelle Glühwein auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt gezischt.


----------



## dangerousD (27. November 2007)

boerni schrieb:


> @dd
> das können wa auf jeden fall mal machen. haben auch ab dem 1.3. eine grössere wohnung. ab dann lohnt es sich so und so erst so richtig. für die meisten ist da schon die saison zu ende, aber der schnee ist ab dann am besten. natürlich kannst du auch vorher kommen.


 
Cool! Danke für die Einladung   Melde mich heute abend mal, bis denne!

@Jubiläums-Ausfahrt:
Allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß - bin, wie schon geschrieben, abwesend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (27. November 2007)

wünsch euch auch viel spaß, kann ja leider nicht dabei sein 


bin ab morgen für ca. 3 wochen im schönen schömberg im schwarzwald und lass es mir dort gut gehen - hoff ich zumindest. wenn ihr aufm weg nach wildbad seid, könnt ihr ja vorbeischaun, is dort in der nähe.

zum kartfahren bin ich ja dann wieder da, werd dann den koni etwas unterstützen, da selber fahren mir noch etwas zu riskant is.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. November 2007)

@Driver
Viel Erfolg in der Reha 
Schön das Du zum Cola trinken mitkommst am 22.12

@Sonntag
Bin wohl mit dabei.


----------



## driver79 (27. November 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Schön das Du zum Cola trinken mitkommst am 22.12



les ich da ne anspielung raus


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. November 2007)

driver79 schrieb:


> les ich da ne anspielung raus



eigentlich nicht


----------



## beat (27. November 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @Jubiläums-Ausfahrt:
> Allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß - bin, wie schon geschrieben, abwesend...



Schade! Werde aber baldmöglichst mal auf das Angebot einer Schönbuch-Tour zurückkommen. 

Gruß


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (28. November 2007)

beat schrieb:


> Wenn ich an dieser Stelle bitte gerade mal in die Presche springen dürfte  !! Bin zwar kein zerg-mäßiges Sonntagsfahrer-Urgestein, aber wohl dennoch hier Vertreter der "alten Garde", und die Jubi-Tour sollte - wie ich finde - wieder hier am FK auf den Trails vor meiner Haustüre stattfinden. Gestern hab' ich denn auch mal wieder den heiligen Boden der Dürrbachschlucht geküsst, und irgendwie trotz Laub und Matsch finde ich's derzeit ziemlich reizvoll im Wald.   Als wir auf unserem Rückweg noch an der Kickerstrecke vorbeischauten war zumindest eine muntere Schaar unerschrockener Jungbiker - sicher, da zählen wir uns jetzt nicht mehr dazu, gelle?  - am Abchecken der Lines, die wir früher immer für unmöglich hielten. Mein Kumpel Thommi war jedenfalls nicht schlecht am Staunen! Und überhaupt hat die Location doch sicher auch für Euch an Einigem dazugewonnen; insofern würde ich eine gemütliche Rundtour mit zwei bis drei Abfahrten (1. Dürrbach, 2. ... usw.) und anschließender Begehung/Befahrung des allseits bekannten "Mini-Bikeparks" befürworten. Und last but not least könnten wir uns wiederum hierauf der inoffiziellen Stuttgarter DH-Strecke bedienen um ein par Schlückchen Glühwein näher zu kommen.
> 
> Also Leutz, wie sieht's aus??



Na logisch bin ich dabei und ich versuche noch ein paar Homies zusammen zu bekommen. Ich freu mich schon Euch Nasen mal wieder zu sehen. Mal sehen wer so alles kommt.
Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter mitspielen. 

Howdie
ra.


----------



## sms (28. November 2007)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Da ich hier ja dermassen unter Druck gesetzt werde  , greife ich den Vorschlag vom Beat einfach auf u. schlage hier mal einen Termin vor: *Sonntag, 2.12.2007 um 14:00 an der Haltestelle Stelle*.
> 
> Gefahren wird auf unseren alten Strecken, sofern es diese noch gibt. Anschliessend wird der traditionelle Glühwein auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt gezischt.


So, eben zurück aus Tschechien und der Slowakei (da war ich nur 4 Stunden  )

Termin ist perfekt,
hab ich schon gesagt, dass ich da auch dabei bin?

Ja, hab ich oder?

Egal,   ich bin dabei.


----------



## Koeni (28. November 2007)

ich hab da keine Zeit. Trotzdem Viel Spaß !!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. November 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> ich hab da keine Zeit. Trotzdem Viel Spaß !!


HAst wieder Angst vorm Wald, wa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (29. November 2007)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Da ich hier ja dermassen unter Druck gesetzt werde  , greife ich den Vorschlag vom Beat einfach auf u. schlage hier mal einen Termin vor: *Sonntag, 2.12.2007 um 14:00 an der Haltestelle Stelle*.
> 
> Gefahren wird auf unseren alten Strecken, sofern es diese noch gibt. Anschliessend wird der traditionelle Glühwein auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt gezischt.



Jo, wäre auch dabei....
..vielleicht zum letzten mal....
de


----------



## Koeni (29. November 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> HAst wieder Angst vorm Wald, wa



nee, ich muss Essen gehn mit meiner Familie


----------



## trucker (29. November 2007)

beat schrieb:


> die Jubi-Tour sollte - wie ich finde - wieder hier am FK auf den Trails vor meiner Haustüre stattfinden...
> ..Also Leutz, wie sieht's aus??



Mittwochsfahrer an Sonntagsfahrer, meine Wenigkeit ist maßlos begeistert von der Jubi-Tour und würde aus gegebenem Anlass erscheinen!

Grüße Theo


----------



## brumbrum (29. November 2007)

Hehe, mein racebike für 2008 ist fertig = LAST Herb


----------



## sms (29. November 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Hehe, mein racebike für 2008 ist fertig = LAST Herb


----------



## carmin (29. November 2007)

... weiße Beinchen, schwarze Pfötchen, sehr gelungen!

Darf ich was fragen?  Gabs bei der Schaltzugverlegung irgendwelche Hintergedanken? Und sind das Felgenbremsfelgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (29. November 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Und sind das Felgenbremsfelgen?


ex721er     jo


----------



## Kevin.S (29. November 2007)

@brumbrum was wiegt des schöne last jetzt ?


----------



## brumbrum (30. November 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> ... weiße Beinchen, schwarze Pfötchen, sehr gelungen!
> 
> Darf ich was fragen?  Gabs bei der Schaltzugverlegung irgendwelche Hintergedanken? Und sind das Felgenbremsfelgen?



Die Zugverlegung war ursprünglich am Unterrohr = bei Matsch sehr gute Bedingungen um viel Dreck am bike zu transportieren. Deshalb habe ich das geändert, die Züge sind einfach so verlegt, weil es am praktikabelsten war.
Ja, das sind Felgenbremsfelgen, alte Mavic 321, sind vergleichbar mit den 721.
Greetz


----------



## dangerousD (30. November 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Die Zugverlegung war ursprünglich am Unterrohr = bei Matsch sehr gute Bedingungen um viel Dreck am bike zu transportieren. Deshalb habe ich das geändert, die Züge sind einfach so verlegt, weil es am praktikabelsten war.
> Ja, das sind Felgenbremsfelgen, alte Mavic 321, sind vergleichbar mit den 721.
> Greetz


 
Ganz hübsch geworden, der "neue" Hobel  

Besserwisserei am Rande: die "alten" 721 hießen 521. Habe ich noch - mit Original-Aufkleber - im Keller. Die alte 321 heißt jetzt 729 und war schon immer ohne Bremsflanke  Klingt komisch, ist aber so...  *Besserwissermodus-off*


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. November 2007)

@brumbrum
Viel Spaß damit


----------



## brumbrum (30. November 2007)

Jaaa, kann auch 521 sein -- hab's leider gerade nicht neben mir stehen


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (30. November 2007)

Hallo Zusammen, 

hab wegen einem Zahnarztbesuch für über eine Woche Sport verbot bekommen. Seh gerade aus wie ein Hamster.  Kann also leider am Sonntag doch nicht mitkommen  .

Aus BB/Sifi werden wohl ein paar mitkommen (3 x Axel und 1 x Francois). 

Viel Spaß
ra.


----------



## brumbrum (30. November 2007)

Kevin.S schrieb:


> @brumbrum was wiegt des schöne last jetzt ?



17,4 kg so wie abgebildet, wenn ich Tretlager und Kurbeln erneuere könnten es .........


----------



## sms (30. November 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> 17,4 kg so wie abgebildet, wenn ich Tretlager und Kurbeln erneuere könnten es .........


Fährst du mit dieser Mistkarre auch
oder steht der Dreck am We nur rum?


----------



## de_reu (30. November 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Ganz hübsch geworden, der "neue" Hobel
> 
> Besserwisserei am Rande: die "alten" 721 hießen 521. Habe ich noch - mit Original-Aufkleber - im Keller. Die alte 321 heißt jetzt 729 und war schon immer ohne Bremsflanke  Klingt komisch, ist aber so...  *Besserwissermodus-off*



Ich habe in meinem alten Hobel noch  2 917er mit je 36 3D dreifach; kann das einer toppen!!  8-P

Morgen einer Bock auf fahren? de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. November 2007)

@Sonntag
Muss fürs biken absagen. Komme aber zum glühen in die Stadt.

@Samstag

Geht was?? Wie sieht es im E-PAradies aus?


----------



## de_reu (1. Dezember 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @Samstag
> 
> Geht was?? Wie sieht es im E-PAradies aus?



Du doof, du!!!

De


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Dezember 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> Du doof, du!!!
> 
> De


Mhhm, macht halt mehr Laune  
Ich brauch NEUE Trails.


----------



## de_reu (1. Dezember 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Mhhm, macht halt mehr Laune
> Ich brauch NEUE Trails.



Komm halt mal mit in Schönbuch ;-)
Was ist mit Morgen: Stelle?

CU de


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Dezember 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> Komm halt mal mit in Schönbuch ;-)
> Was ist mit Morgen: Stelle?
> 
> CU de



NAja, so toll isses dort im Schönbuch auch nicht. Richtig geile Trails gibt es dort auch nicht. Botnang und Krumbach sucht man dort auch vergebens.
Zumindest auf der Standardrunde. Die andere Runde hat schöne Trails am HAng entlang kann aber laut DD nach regen nicht so toll fahrbar sein.

Morgen muss ich nach Wohnungen schauen. Wie heute auch.
Bin ab Febr. ja auch nicht mehr hier 
Aber der Taunus wird sicher auch Trails haben.


----------



## Backwoods (1. Dezember 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Morgen muss ich nach Wohnungen schauen. Wie heute auch.
> Bin ab Febr. ja auch nicht mehr hier
> Aber der Taunus wird sicher auch Trails haben.



das sind ja völlig überraschende news 

vorallem ist's aus dem taunus nicht mehr soweit an die burg F 
können uns dann ja mal dort treffen und winterberg ist auch näher von dort 

wo geht's denn genau hin?

hoffe man sieht sich morgen!


----------



## carmin (1. Dezember 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Bin ab Febr. ja auch nicht mehr hier


Du hast mit 1856 übrigens die mit Abstand meisten Beiträge dieses Threads geschrieben...

Hat jemand eigentlich Überblick, wie viele Leute morgen dabei sind?


----------



## sms (1. Dezember 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Bin ab Febr. ja auch nicht mehr hier


Habe vorgestern meine Wohnung gekündigt.


----------



## slayerrider (1. Dezember 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Du hast mit 1856 übrigens die mit Abstand meisten Beiträge dieses Threads geschrieben...
> 
> Hat jemand eigentlich Überblick, wie viele Leute morgen dabei sind?


Vlt. komme ich mit Francois mit, aber nur bei schönem Wetter, wir könnten dann evtl. zusammen fahren, da ich keine Plan hab wo wir uns treffen.
David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (1. Dezember 2007)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Vlt. komme ich mit Francois mit, aber nur bei schönem Wetter, wir könnten dann evtl. zusammen fahren, da ich keine Plan hab wo wir uns treffen.
> David





zerg10 schrieb:


> Da ich hier ja dermassen unter Druck gesetzt werde  , greife ich den Vorschlag vom Beat einfach auf u. schlage hier mal einen Termin vor: *Sonntag, 2.12.2007 um 14:00 an der Haltestelle Stelle*.
> 
> Gefahren wird auf unseren alten Strecken, sofern es diese noch gibt. Anschliessend wird der traditionelle Glühwein auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt gezischt.


Wenn du mit dem Auto kommst,
kannst du dort direkt Parken (U15) (siehe vvs.de plan)
Wenn du mit der S-Bahn kommst (wegen alkohol?) dann fahre bis Hauptbahnhof.
Dann in die U7 nach Ostfildern, aussteigen am Fernsehturm, dann durch den Wald runter zur Haltestelle Stelle.


----------



## carmin (1. Dezember 2007)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Vlt. komme ich mit Francois mit, aber nur bei schönem Wetter, wir könnten dann evtl. zusammen fahren, da ich keine Plan hab wo wir uns treffen.


Na, so wirklich super wird das Wetter morgen bestimmt nicht, aber auch nicht so eisig wie vor ein paar Wochenenden.

Zur Stelle finden wir (Karte habsch da), ab S-Bahn Österfeld sinds nur 8 km, ab BB ca 18--20 (je nachdem, wie man sich verfährt )


----------



## Backwoods (1. Dezember 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Habe vorgestern meine Wohnung gekündigt.



Was soll das nu wieder heissen?
noch einer der sich absetzt


----------



## Backwoods (1. Dezember 2007)

Sodele, jetzt mal wegen morgen an der stelle

ich bin auf alle fälle dabei  
auto fahr ich nicht, will ja glühwein trinken.

ich fahr je nach wetter (lust und laune) entweder gleich ab sifi mit dem bike oder erst mit der S1 an die uni und dann von dort zur stelle.

bei schlechtem wetter eher mit der s bahn.
komplett mit öffentlichen bis an die stelle ist mir zu blöd ich will ja biken.

deswegen lass ich dass big hit auch im keller und komm mit dem guten alten votec. @sms: ich geh mal davon aus, dass du mit deiner "blechdose" kommst und nicht mit dem demo? was für ein gerät wählen die anderen so?

von der uni gehts ohne viele anstiege bis runter ins kaltental an die shell tanke. von dort aus entwerder uphill nach degerloch hoch oder weiter rollen bis an die zacke und ne gruppenkarte kaufen. das könnte man auch schon vorher für die s1 machen und ist auch für den heimweg günstiger.

ich schau morgen nach dem wetter und poste dann nochmal ob ich an die s1 (goldberg) komm oder so losfahr. wer mit will kommt dann zu mir oder an die s1.

die s1 fährt um 12:32 oder wir fahren um 12:00 bei mir ab


----------



## sms (1. Dezember 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> .. @sms: ich geh mal davon aus, dass du mit deiner "blechdose" kommst.. ..


logisch.


----------



## slayerrider (1. Dezember 2007)

Als erstes, Francois und ich kommen auch mit, es sei den es schneit/regnet!
Aber ist es sinnvoll mit dem Auto dorthin zufahren oder besser mit der Bahn, unabhängig vom Alkohlkonsum?
Aber ich würde jetzt eher auf S-Bahn tippen, wer würde denn ab Goldberg mitkommen (laut Backwoods 12:32)?
Des weitern heißt dies Bike-disskussion das man mit dem Freerider nicht mithalten kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Dezember 2007)

@Backwoods

Wiesbaden wird die neue Zentrale sein 
Die Burg ist dann so 40km weg. Also top 


@all
Bis zum Glühwein dann morgen.


----------



## sms (1. Dezember 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @Backwoods
> 
> Wiesbaden wird die neue Zentrale sein
> Die Burg ist dann so 40km weg. Also top
> ...


war nicht frankfurt der plan?


----------



## carmin (1. Dezember 2007)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Aber ist es sinnvoll mit dem Auto dorthin zufahren oder besser mit der Bahn, unabhängig vom Alkohlkonsum?


Abgesehen davon, dass ich eh kein Auto anbieten kann, finde ich Bahn einfach flexibler...

An die Ortskundigen: Brauchen wir ab Uni wirklich 1:15, oder würden auch 0:45 (= eine S-Bahn später) reichen?



slayerrider schrieb:


> Des weitern heißt dies Bike-disskussion das man mit dem Freerider nicht mithalten kann?


Jaaa, wenn die Leutz hier alle ihre CC-Bikes auspacken, würd ich auch vorsichtig... Aber ich überleg grade, ob ich nicht das Dreirad nehm, das wurde vor drei Jahren ja so empfohlen.


----------



## Backwoods (1. Dezember 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass ich eh kein Auto anbieten kann, finde ich Bahn einfach flexibler...
> 
> An die Ortskundigen: Brauchen wir ab Uni wirklich 1:15, oder würden auch 0:45 (= eine S-Bahn später) reichen?
> 
> Jaaa, wenn die Leutz hier alle ihre CC-Bikes auspacken, würd ich auch vorsichtig... Aber ich überleg grade, ob ich nicht das Dreirad nehm, das wurde vor drei Jahren ja so empfohlen.



Man kann auch mit nem Freerider mitfahren, vielleicht nciht ab sifi aber ab uni oder stelle kein problem. ab uni kannst du ja zum marianplatz rollen und mit der zacke wieder hochfahren.

ich pack ja auch nicht gerade ein cc bike aus. das votec wiegt 15,5 kg und hat swamp thing drauf die nicht gut rollen

eine bahn später wird mir zu hektisch. die s1 fährt nur alle 30 min.
wie lange es dauert hängt auch davon ab ob du mit der zacke hochfährst oder  den uphill mit nimmst.


----------



## slayerrider (1. Dezember 2007)

Also wann jetzt???
Bleib es bei 12:32?
Also ich fahr nicht mit dem Bike nach Stuttgart, dann schon mit der S-Bahn.


----------



## driver79 (1. Dezember 2007)

und es gibt leute die diese tour schon mitm waschechten dh'ler mitgefahren sind...

also zurückgelassen wird niemand und das tempo wird entsprechend angepasst!

bin ja grad auf "heimaturlaub", kann aber morgen net aufm weihnachtsmarkt vorbeischaun, da ich schon früh wieder in den schwarzwald fahren muß. euch auf jeden fall viel spaß!!!!


----------



## slayerrider (1. Dezember 2007)

driver79 schrieb:


> und es gibt leute die diese tour schon mitm waschechten dh'ler mitgefahren sind...



Ok, Ausrüstungsbedingte Unklarheiten sind nun ausgeräumt! Dann schaff ich das wahrscheinlich auch


----------



## carmin (1. Dezember 2007)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Also wann jetzt???
> Bleib es bei 12:32?


Gut, dann bin ich 12:32 am Bf Goldberg. Bzw. zehn Minuten früher, damit wir noch durchzählen und uns fürs richtige Ticket entscheiden können 

Oder soll ich Dich gleich abholen? Liegst ja auf dem Weg.


----------



## slayerrider (1. Dezember 2007)

Gut abholen ist ne gute Idee, das wäre dann der Service.
Wann?
@Francois, kommst du dann auch zu mir?

Also wenn sich bei mir was ändern würde oder es richtig schlechtes Wetter wird, dann melde ich mich nochmal morgen früh bei dir und würde absagen!
Aber schon mal Danke.


----------



## Backwoods (1. Dezember 2007)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Also wann jetzt???
> Bleib es bei 12:32?
> Also ich fahr nicht mit dem Bike nach Stuttgart, dann schon mit der S-Bahn.



Wie gesagt, ich schau mir morgen das wetter an und entscheide dann.
wenn ich an den goldberg komm dann um 12:32

ansonsten fahr ich mit dem bike an die uni und bin dann etwa um 12:45 am uni teich

mal sehen was der carmin meint.

oops, da hab ich wohl die letzten posts nicht mehr gelesen.
ich sag euch dann morgen bescheid ob ich auch zur s bahn komm.
allein fahren ist ja auch nicht so spassig

wollt ihr dann an der uni austeigen oder fahrt ihr bis hbf?

für ne gruppenkarte könnt ihr mich einplanen. 
will ja auch wieder heim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (2. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,


David, ich nehme die S-Bahn im Boeblingen HptBahnhof schon. Das ist einfacher fuer mich, und ich habe mehr Zeit, mich zu vorbereiten (ich bin noch nicht im Bed  )

Ich rufe dich Morgen um 11:30 an.

Ich freue mich im Voraus mit euch zu fahren !
Bis Morgen !

Francois.


----------



## weisser_rausch (2. Dezember 2007)

Hi Jungs, hätte auch gerne für Verstärkung der Mittwochsfahrer bei den Sonntagsfahrern gesorgt, muss heute aber meinem Forumsnamen Ehre geben!!!  Gibt halt noch was Schöneres als Biken


----------



## carmin (2. Dezember 2007)

Ok, da slayerrider doch nochmal was abchecken muss, tu ich nun folgendes:

Ich bin gegen 12:30 am Bf Böblingen.
Ich kaufe ein Gruppen-Tagesticket.
Francois und ich steigen in die S1.
In Goldberg dürfen bis zu drei Biker ohne Ticket zusteigen (illegal aber egal).
Wir tuckern zur Uni weiter.
(Falls Backwoods direkt zur Uni fährt, kann er uns einfach an der S-Bahn einsammeln?)
Von dort hat Backwoods 75 Minuten Zeit, um uns zur Stelle zu guiden. 
Das Weitere ergibt sich dann.
Nach Weihnachtsmarkt können bis zu fünf Biker auf dem Ticket Richtung Herrenberg fahren.

Hoffe, das ist ein guter Plan.


----------



## sms (2. Dezember 2007)

Juhuuuu,
habe gestern im Lotto gewonnen!!!!  
6 Richtige  

naja,

eigentlich habe ich 2 mal im Lotto gewonnen.
1 mal 3 richtige und noch mal 3 richtige  
hoffentlich krieg ich wenigstens meinen Einsatz zurück  


----> Bis nachher


----------



## plusminus (2. Dezember 2007)

Bitte net auf den Axel S warten. Der ist immer noch gesundheitlich etwas angeschlagen und wird es heute nur langsam angehen lassen.

Gruß
Axel (S)


----------



## Koeni (2. Dezember 2007)

Viel Spaß heute, trinkt für mich nen Glühwein mit. Mit Schuss aber bitte  

@ Mike

was fällt dir ein einfach zu verschwinden ??


----------



## la bourde (2. Dezember 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Ok, da slayerrider doch nochmal was abchecken muss, tu ich nun folgendes:
> 
> Ich bin gegen 12:30 am Bf Böblingen.
> Ich kaufe ein Gruppen-Tagesticket.
> ...



Ok, das passt fuer mich !
Bis Bald im Hpt Boeblingen.


----------



## Backwoods (2. Dezember 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Ok, da slayerrider doch nochmal was abchecken muss, tu ich nun folgendes:
> 
> Ich bin gegen 12:30 am Bf Böblingen.
> Ich kaufe ein Gruppen-Tagesticket.
> ...



hier ist zwar jetzt wieder trocken, ich komm aber auch an die s-bahn.
das wird heut eh ne hardcore schlammschlacht 

vielleicht sagt ihr noch kurz bescheid ob ihr eher vorne hinten oder in der mittet einsteigt.


----------



## carmin (2. Dezember 2007)

guter Punkt 
Also ich würd vorschlagen, ganz vorne, da ist doch meistens so ein Fahrradabteil.

Bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (2. Dezember 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> guter Punkt
> Also ich würd vorschlagen, ganz vorne, da ist doch meistens so ein Fahrradabteil.
> 
> Bis gleich



geht klar,
bis gleich


----------



## zerg10 (2. Dezember 2007)

14:00 Haltestelle Stelle. 1-1,5h fahren, dann glühweinen. so war doch der plan, oder ?


----------



## beat (2. Dezember 2007)

zerg10 schrieb:


> 14:00 Haltestelle Stelle. 1-1,5h fahren, dann glühweinen. so war doch der plan, oder ?



Tstststs - so kurz vor Beginn noch versuchen die Konditionen 'runter zu handeln! 

Dabei stand die Strecke doch längstens schon fest:
Zur Einstimmung in den Dürrbach - Uphill, versteht sich! Dann kurzer Asphaltdownhill zur Endstation der Zacke am Marienplatz. Dort aber nicht - wie gewohnt - in die Bahn, sondern in den Megauphill über die Alte Weinsteige nach Degerloch einsteigen. Fortsetzung dementsprechend; halt mal wieder eine richtig gediegene Sonntagsfahrer-Ausroll-Tour.

Und jetzt willst Du einfach so kurz mal noch die vereinbarten 2000 Hm unter den Tisch kehren???

Nenene, wir sehen uns gleich an der Stelle!!!


----------



## la bourde (2. Dezember 2007)

Vielen Dank für das nette Tour und Glühwein !
Bis naechtes Mal.


----------



## sms (2. Dezember 2007)

Wieder daheim:










PS... keine Ahnung wie der Zerg heimgekommen ist?


----------



## beat (2. Dezember 2007)

So, bin ebenfalls wieder daheim eingetroffen, und sogar bereits halbwegs ausgenüchtert! 

War eine absolut würdige Begehung, und wer nicht dabei sein konnte hat was verpasst; oder wann sieht man mich schon mal die Baumstämme am Philosophenweg abknutschen?

Im Übrigen hat der zerg die Bergwertung gewonnen. Bei so viel Leichtfüßigkeit komme ich ja fast schon ins Straucheln! Und überhaupt ging's recht flott zur Sache, weshalb dann auch (fast) jeder recht bald zu seinem Gläschen Glühwein kam.

Auf ein Neues in '08 - Es leben die Sonntagsfahrer!!!





PS: Weitere Bilder in meiner "Trips"-Galerie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (2. Dezember 2007)

jaa, eine Supertour! Hat riesig viel Spaß gemacht mit Euch, auch das freundliche Wetter muss noch lobend erwähnt werden, wie auch die zum Abschluss entdeckten Serpentinen... Dank an alle!


----------



## zerg10 (3. Dezember 2007)

sms schrieb:


> ...
> PS... keine Ahnung wie der Zerg heimgekommen ist?



2min bis zum Charlottenplatz, in die U7 gehechtet u. 10min Heimreise gehabt. Und Du ? 10min durch die Menge zum Schlossplatz u. 15min auf die nächste Bahn warten müssen ? 

Trotz mässiger Wetterbedingungen war's eine gute Truppe und eine feine Tour !


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Dezember 2007)

So Männers, 
nett war´s beim Glühwein 
Allerdings hat der mich total Antriebslos gemacht. Hab nur noch auf der Couch gesessen und mich nicht bewegt. Nicht betrunken! Aber schlapp.


----------



## sms (3. Dezember 2007)

zerg10 schrieb:


> ....10min durch die Menge zum Schlossplatz u. 15min auf die nächste Bahn warten müssen ?
> 
> ..QUOTE]
> Der Plan war Bahnhof.
> ...


----------



## commencal blanc (3. Dezember 2007)

Moin moin aus Cannstatt,
ihr scheint ja recht spannende Touren zu machen  !
Kann man sich da noch anschließen, also beim nächsten Mal?
Bin seit 3 Monaten in Cansttatt, komme ursprünglich aus der Nähe von Aachen.

Verregnete Grüße 
Patrick


----------



## brumbrum (3. Dezember 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Fährst du mit dieser Mistkarre auch
> oder steht der Dreck am We nur rum?



Das LAST schnurrt äußerst geräuscharm den Berg hinunter, hehe.


----------



## sms (3. Dezember 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Juhuuuu,
> habe gestern im Lotto gewonnen!!!!
> 6 Richtige
> 
> ...



Voll Geil  !!!

ich habe 2 mal 11,30 Euro gewonnen


----------



## de_reu (3. Dezember 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> So Männers,
> nett war´s beim Glühwein
> Allerdings hat der mich total Antriebslos gemacht. Hab nur noch auf der Couch gesessen und mich nicht bewegt. Nicht betrunken! Aber schlapp.



Meinst du das müssen wir noch mal üben? ;-)


----------



## sms (3. Dezember 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> Meinst du das müssen wir noch mal üben? ;-)



gute idee!!! ich bin dabei !


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Dezember 2007)

de_reu schrieb:


> Meinst du das müssen wir noch mal üben? ;-)



Sollte man eigentlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (3. Dezember 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Sollte man eigentlich


Erster Trainingstermin: Diesen Freitag!!!


----------



## sms (3. Dezember 2007)

Hmmm:


Ich bin ja symbadisch

duck und weck


Ps. dd, is was für deine freundin!!!


----------



## carmin (4. Dezember 2007)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Kann man sich da noch anschließen, also beim nächsten Mal?


Ich durfte mit, also warum nicht auch Du...


----------



## brumbrum (4. Dezember 2007)

Wer hat Lust auf KK am WE ??


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (4. Dezember 2007)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Moin moin aus Cannstatt,
> ihr scheint ja recht spannende Touren zu machen  !
> Kann man sich da noch anschließen, also beim nächsten Mal?
> Bin seit 3 Monaten in Cansttatt, komme ursprünglich aus der Nähe von Aachen.
> ...



Commencal? Ca commence mal,

Kleines Wortschpiel  Einfach mit dazukommen, wenn Du nähere Angaben über die Treffpunkte (nicht Trails) brauchst, bekommst Du die gerne. 

Greetz ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Dezember 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust auf KK am WE ??



Ich bin ggf. am Sonntag vor Ort.
SAmstag muss ich Wohnungen sichten.


----------



## sms (4. Dezember 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust auf KK am WE ??


Hier! Sag wann?


----------



## brumbrum (4. Dezember 2007)

Nu Samstag oder Sonntag. Im Moment noch alles offen.


----------



## Backwoods (4. Dezember 2007)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Moin moin aus Cannstatt,
> ihr scheint ja recht spannende Touren zu machen  !
> Kann man sich da noch anschließen, also beim nächsten Mal?
> Bin seit 3 Monaten in Cansttatt, komme ursprünglich aus der Nähe von Aachen.
> ...



na klar,

hab ich dir ja schon mal angeboten.
cannstatt ist halt nicht so einer der üblichen treffpunkte 

musst halt mit auto/s-bahn oder auch bike anreisen.
ich muss vor vor weihnachten noch einiges an überstunden und urlaub abbauen. hab also noch zeit für die ein oder andere runde. 15. bis 22. bin ich allerdings schonmal skifahren.

einfach hier reinschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (4. Dezember 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Erster Trainingstermin: Diesen Freitag!!!



mit oder ohne nightride?


----------



## dangerousD (4. Dezember 2007)

@brumbrum

Ich könnte nur Freitag - muß Resturlaub abbauen... und am WE bin ich unterwegs.

@all

Hat sonst noch jemand Freitag - tagsüber - Zeit? Je nach Interessenslage würde ich eine Tour fahren, auf die BMX-Bahn oder eben Schnellbergabfahrtraining. Hauptsache auf dem Rad und (nach Möglichkeit) nicht allein...


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (4. Dezember 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @brumbrum
> 
> Ich könnte nur Freitag - muß Resturlaub abbauen... und am WE bin ich unterwegs.
> 
> ...



Wir haben doch alle was gemeinsam...... zu viel Urlaub und Überstunden. 

Ich könnte diesen Freitag ab ca. 11.00 h auch was unternehmen. Am Donnerstag morgen muss ich aber mir noch die Fäden ziehen lassen und mir das O.K. von meinem Dok für Sport holen. Im Moment hat er es mir bis Sonntag untersagt. Mal sehen wenn ich genug bettel erlaubt er es mir vielleicht. 
Was meinst Du denn mit Schellbergabfahrtraining? Wo willste denn das machen?

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Dezember 2007)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Wir haben doch alle was gemeinsam...... zu viel Urlaub und Überstunden.



Da fall ich mal komplett raus


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (4. Dezember 2007)

Mensch SMS, jetzt haben die doch Dein Namen schon wieder falsch geschrieben. Sag denen doch endlich mal wie Du richtig heißt

http://www.frontlinemag.net/magazine.php?artc=457

Greetz ra.


----------



## Backwoods (4. Dezember 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @brumbrum
> 
> Ich könnte nur Freitag - muß Resturlaub abbauen... und am WE bin ich unterwegs.
> 
> ...



ich melde da auch mal interesse an 
frei hab ich so oder so, wenn nicht was wichtigeres zu erledingen ist bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brumbrum (4. Dezember 2007)

Sorry, Freitag geht nicht -- schaaaaade


----------



## dangerousD (4. Dezember 2007)

@brumbrum

Dann müssen wir uns vertagen... hätte Dir gerne auch meinen neuen Hobel gezeigt. Naja, aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.

@runter.brettern  & backwoods

Hört sich ja schon mal gut an. Schnellbergabfahren halt beim brumbrum um die Ecke, oder wie andere gern sagen: Eichhörnchen jagen  Mache ich aber vom Wetter abhängig. Eine Tour fahre ich bei jedem Wetter, BMX-Bahn (wenn für Euch von Interesse) auch nur im Trockenen.

@steppi

Hast mein vollstes Mitgefühl... mua-ha-haaa!!!


----------



## brumbrum (5. Dezember 2007)

@sms + steppi
Sollmer Sonntag fest machen ??


----------



## Koeni (5. Dezember 2007)

hätte auch mal wieder bock, bin aber das ganze we auf exkursion. Sonst wär auch die Adventsdownhillserie in Hohenhasslach cool


----------



## de_reu (5. Dezember 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> mit oder ohne nightride?



Bin leider Fr. bis So. nicht da.. 8(


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Dezember 2007)

@brumbrum
Wenn es weiter so pisst, wird das bei mir nix. DA schlitter ich lieber hier durch den Wald. Ich machs dann kurzfristig fest.

Wie ist denn bei Euch das Wetter.


----------



## Backwoods (6. Dezember 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @brumbrum
> 
> Dann müssen wir uns vertagen... hätte Dir gerne auch meinen neuen Hobel gezeigt. Naja, aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.
> 
> ...



bei der wettervorhersage wird das bei mir nix 

" Am Freitag regnet es zunächst teils kräftig. Im Tagesverlauf klingt der Regen von Nordwesten her ab. Der Südwest- bis Westwind weht in Böen stark bis stürmisch, im Hochschwarzwald kommt es zu schweren Sturmböen.

Am Samstag regnet es anfangs noch gelegentlich, die Schneefallgrenze liegt bei 500 bis 600 Meter. Später kommt auch mal die Sonne heraus. Der Südwestwind lebt mitunter noch böig auf."

Für Eichhörnchen bin ich nicht zu haben und bahn im trockenen wird wohl nicht gehen. bei schauern können wir ne tour fahren. wenn es richtig runterplatscht bleib ich lieber daheim und erledige ein paar wichtige dinge.

ich fahr dann halt nächste woche wenn die sonne wieder scheint  da hab ich auch frei 

@ DD: ich meld mich morgen früh nochmal.
@ Steppi: falls es am Sa besser ist können wir ne runde ab uni drehen.


----------



## commencal blanc (6. Dezember 2007)

hallo @ all,

ich werde Samstag auch eine Tour wagen, wenn es nicht in Strömen regnet.
Komme von Cannstatt, bin aber - zur Not mit S-Bahn - schnell in den umliegenden Ortschaften.
Wo fahrt ihr immmer?

Viele Grüße 
Patrick


----------



## sms (6. Dezember 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> mit oder ohne nightride?


Ich habe gerade einen interressanten Tread
gefunden.

Frecherweise habe ich mal einige Bilder dort rausgeklaut

Die Mirage-X (am voll geladenen Nipack):





Das ist doch deine Lampe, oder?

20W IRC am vollgeladenen 4zeller LiIon (16,8V):




Das ist ungefähr das, was ich mache*   
Quelle


Und ein kompletter Vergleich:






Auszugweise:
LUPINE Nightmare, 25Watt Halogenlampe, Fernlicht 100%






Osram Decostar IRC, 20Watt Halogenlampe, 10° an 12V*




Quelle


*Ich nutze derzeit IRC, 20 Watt, 10° an 14,4 V
Somit liegt meine Billigfunzel irgendwo zwischen den beiden oben abgebildeten IRC-Bildern

Dafür, dass eine Lupine Nightmare weit mehr als das *4-fache* von meinem   Gebastel kostet, bin ich wie schon öfters erwähnt, recht zufrieden damit. 


_


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Dezember 2007)

@sms 
Den Thread hab ich auch schonmal gesehen. Ist nen hölle Licht.

@brumbrum
HAb keine Lust mich Schlammgebadet und mein schlemmgebadetes Bike ins Auto zu hämmern. Bei dem Regen geh ich lieber ne Konditionsrunde drehen. Evtl. sogar nur mit der Stadtschlampe. Ohne Wald.


@BAckwoods
Bin Samstag nicht hier. Wohnungen anschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (7. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich will nach 2 Jahren mal mein 66 servicen lassen (Öl und Dichtungen und was man da sonst noch machen muß). 

Selber traue ich mir das nicht zu, die Gabel geht so gut, da will ich auf keinen Fall Performanceeinbussen.

Kennt Ihr einen Händler hier in der Gegend der sowas gut und zuverlässig macht?

Zu Cosmic einschicken? Oder gibt es noch ander "Tuner" die das für einen Vernünftigen Preis machen?

Danke für Eure Infos.

Greetz ra.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (7. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

ich suche noch für die langen kalten Nächte ein paar runde Silberscheiben die mir den Abend verkürzen und mich auf die nächste Saison geil machen. 

Hat da zufällig jemand was in der Richtung? Von den aktuellen Sachen (und ich glaube auch vom letzten Jahr) hab ich noch gar nichts gesehen. 

Antworten auch gerne per PM.

Danke schon mal. 

Happy Trails
ra.


----------



## brumbrum (7. Dezember 2007)

@steppi: du Weichei, verpasst defenitiv etwas.
@sms: treffen Sonntag 12:00 Uhr am Parkplatz !! Walde kommt auch.
@ra.bretzeln: Zweirad Berndt in Korb, der Laden ist gut !!


----------



## sms (7. Dezember 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> @sms: treffen Sonntag 12:00 Uhr am Parkplatz !! Walde kommt auch.



Jow, bin dabei.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Dezember 2007)

@Ra.
Wenn Deine Buchsen und Dichtungen NICHT hinüber sind, brauchst nur das ÖL tauschen! Da an der 66 und der 888 alles an einem Strang hängt, musst Du nur 2 Muttern lösen, auslaufen lassen, eine wieder montieren, Öl reinkippen, 2. Mutter montieren und gut is. Kosten wird Dich das 14 Euro für einen Liter Motorex 7,5er ÖL, brauchst aber nichtmal die hälfte, und 2 Messbecher aus der Apotheke. 
Klar, kannst auch billiges Öl kaufen.
Wenn Du es Dir nicht zutraust, kommste mal und wir machen es zusammen.
Hoffe das klappt dann 

@Brumbrum
Evtl. komm ich auch. Hab voll Entzug!


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (7. Dezember 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @Ra.
> Wenn Deine Buchsen und Dichtungen NICHT hinüber sind, brauchst nur das ÖL tauschen! Da an der 66 und der 888 alles an einem Strang hängt, musst Du nur 2 Muttern lösen, auslaufen lassen, eine wieder montieren, Öl reinkippen, 2. Mutter montieren und gut is. Kosten wird Dich das 14 Euro für einen Liter Motorex 7,5er ÖL, brauchst aber nichtmal die hälfte, und 2 Messbecher aus der Apotheke.
> Klar, kannst auch billiges Öl kaufen.
> Wenn Du es Dir nicht zutraust, kommste mal und wir machen es zusammen.
> ...



Hi, 

da komme ich gerne drauf zurück. Ich meld mich mal, wollte eh schon lange Dir Deine Bremsscheibe zurückbringen. 

@Brumbrum: danke, das ist dann die alternative Nummer 2 wenn Steppi und ich das Ding heh gemacht haben  

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## Backwoods (7. Dezember 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @sms
> @BAckwoods
> Bin Samstag nicht hier. Wohnungen anschauen



na dann viel glück!

wenn du willst kannste ja auf dem hin oder rückweg (falls es dann noch hell ist) schon mal die göttin bewundern 

autobahnausfahrt DA-Eberstadt (A5), dann rechts und dann is quasi ausgeschildert das "ding" steht auch ganz unten. must nicht weit laufen. 

wenn du was gesagt hättest hät ich dir unseren alten rhein-main städte atlas mitgegeben, damit ihr die "wohnungen" besser findet.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Dezember 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> wenn du was gesagt hättest hät ich dir unseren alten rhein-main städte atlas mitgegeben, damit ihr die "wohnungen" besser findet.



Ich muss ischer nochmal hin unnd dcann kannst Du mir den ja mitgeben.
Für die Göttin wird es wohl nicht reichen. Letzte Wohnung ist 16 uhr. und dann is dunkel. Wollen auch nochmal in die Innenstadt.


----------



## sms (8. Dezember 2007)

Ach verdammt,
ich wollts ja eigentlich schon am Donnerstag posten.


Naja, für manches ist es nie zu spät:


Santa Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gbm31 (9. Dezember 2007)

um den lokalkolorit zu unterstreichen - bin grade vom fanta4 konzert zurück. und fertig wie sonstwas. war das geil - über 2 stunden nonstop music, dabei 2/3 von alten alben. mit abstand einer meiner besten konzertbesuche.

mehr hat die handycam nicht hergegeben:

http://www.gbm31.de/files/fanta4_1.jpg

http://www.gbm31.de/files/fanta4_2.jpg

http://www.gbm31.de/files/fanta4_3.jpg

http://www.gbm31.de/files/fanta4_4.jpg

http://www.gbm31.de/files/fanta4_5.jpg


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Dezember 2007)

Servus,
hab da ne kurze Frage und ggf. nen Angebot.
Also, ich werde meinen Helm  im Crashreplacement tauschen können und wollte mal fragen, wer hier ggf. nen guten und günstigen Helm braucht. Es handelt sich wieder um einen Grio Remedy Helm in M. Farbe wird wohl weiß rot. Garantiert werden kann die FArbe aber nicht. Sieht aber nicht nach was anderem aus. Kosten würde es 75. 
FAlls Ihr also jemanden kennt, der einen braucht, bitte Bescheid geben.

@sms
Leider geht das besprochene nicht.


----------



## dangerousD (12. Dezember 2007)

@all

Zum neidisch machen: war am Sonntag im Zillertal, Boarden. Kaum was los, Lifte immer frei - und Schneehöhe 115cm. Geilo! Und am Montag dann auf der Steinplatte - strahlender Sonnenschein, ca. 0 °C und insgesamt vielleicht 30 Leute auf 8 offenen Pisten. Inkl. einiger Tiefschneeabfahrten. Noch Fragen?! Resturlaub ist was Feines!  

@steppi

Brauche keinen Helm, trotzdem danke!


----------



## Backwoods (12. Dezember 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @all
> 
> Zum neidisch machen: war am Sonntag im Zillertal, Boarden. Kaum was los, Lifte immer frei - und Schneehöhe 115cm. Geilo! Und am Montag dann auf der Steinplatte - strahlender Sonnenschein, ca. 0 °C und insgesamt vielleicht 30 Leute auf 8 offenen Pisten. Inkl. einiger Tiefschneeabfahrten. Noch Fragen?! Resturlaub ist was Feines!



fahre am Sa für EINE WOCHE nach st. anton (petneu)  
275 cm pulver und es schneit immer noch 

Resturlaub ist was Feines!
Noch Fragen?!


----------



## dirtmag (12. Dezember 2007)

Bin arbeiten, 4 Grad, kein Schnee, es schifft seit Tagen, der Wald ist siffig ohne Ende. Resturlaub wär was feines!


----------



## de_reu (12. Dezember 2007)

Backwoods schrieb:


> fahre am Sa für EINE WOCHE nach st. anton (petneu)
> 275 cm pulver und es schneit immer noch
> 
> Resturlaub ist was Feines!
> Noch Fragen?!



Ich fahre heute noch nach Kaprun!

de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (12. Dezember 2007)

Wurde hier schonmal drüber nachgedacht, mit dem Bike auf die Skipiste zu gehen?
So wie da: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=243997


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (12. Dezember 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @all
> 
> Zum neidisch machen: war am Sonntag im Zillertal, Boarden. Kaum was los, Lifte immer frei - und Schneehöhe 115cm. Geilo! Und am Montag dann auf der Steinplatte - strahlender Sonnenschein, ca. 0 °C und insgesamt vielleicht 30 Leute auf 8 offenen Pisten. Inkl. einiger Tiefschneeabfahrten. Noch Fragen?! Resturlaub ist was Feines!
> 
> ...



Ar$chloch, mit Kinder hilft der Resturlaub nix wenn keine Schulferien sind. 

Greetz ra.


----------



## sms (14. Dezember 2007)

dirtmag schrieb:


> Bin arbeiten, 4 Grad, kein Schnee, es schifft seit Tagen, der Wald ist siffig ohne Ende. Resturlaub wär was feines!


Ich war jetzt ein Woche in der tiefsten Ukraine,.. also erzähl mir nichts von Schnee oder Tagelanges Siffwetter, verdammt, dort gibt es mitten in der Stadt nicht mal eine Strassenbeleuchung, oder ist einfach dunkel und dreckig und Resturlaub brauch ich jetzt auch....für meine Leber.


----------



## sms (15. Dezember 2007)

@brumbrum
@evlt. Walde + Wer war der andere?  

Sonntag ist eine gute Idee!
Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (15. Dezember 2007)

sms schrieb:


> @brumbrum
> @evlt. Walde + Wer war der andere?
> 
> Sonntag ist eine gute Idee!
> Ich wäre dabei.



Sonntag => sehr gerne! Freu' mich schon drauf. 
Um 12:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz?
Swampthing müssen diesmal nicht sein, oder?

VG

Walde


----------



## sms (15. Dezember 2007)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Sonntag => sehr gerne! Freu' mich schon drauf.
> Um 12:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz?
> Swampthing müssen diesmal nicht sein, oder?
> 
> ...


Jap, so machen wir es!
Swampthing mach ich erst wieder im Juli drauf


----------



## hansbär (15. Dezember 2007)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Sonntag => sehr gerne! Freu' mich schon drauf.
> Um 12:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz?
> Swampthing müssen diesmal nicht sein, oder?
> 
> ...



Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe wollt ihr die Eichhörnchen aus dem Winterschlaf holen? Stieven ist dabei und mit seinem Last unterwegs?? Dann würde sich ja mal die gelegenheit für ne Testfahrt ergeben. Oder lieg ich falsch?? 
Wenns so sein sollte bin ich gern mit am Start.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## sms (15. Dezember 2007)

hansbär schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe wollt ihr die Eichhörnchen aus dem Winterschlaf holen? Stieven ist dabei und mit seinem Last unterwegs?? Dann würde sich ja mal die gelegenheit für ne Testfahrt ergeben. Oder lieg ich falsch??
> Wenns so sein sollte bin ich gern mit am Start.
> 
> Gruß Thomas


richtischhhhh


----------



## hansbär (15. Dezember 2007)

sms schrieb:


> richtischhhhh



Na dannnnnn........


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Dezember 2007)

5.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (17. Dezember 2007)

4,5


----------



## zerg10 (18. Dezember 2007)

4


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Dezember 2007)

hihi


----------



## dh-noob (18. Dezember 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> hihi



ironhorse eben... sonst hätte der hill ja auch keine chance


----------



## Koeni (18. Dezember 2007)

hey, wann geht's denn eigentlich genau los am samstag ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Dezember 2007)

@Koni

Kommscht?



Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Also, ich hab eben die Kartbahn für den 22.12.2007 um 18Uhr klar gemacht.
> Kartbahn in Gärtringen.
> 
> Ich hab jetzt 8-10 Leute angegeben. Ausgehend von
> ...


----------



## Koeni (18. Dezember 2007)

Danke

Ja, ich komm


----------



## sms (18. Dezember 2007)

Fein,


falls sich nichts anderes (Mitfahrgelegenheit)
ergibt heisst dass:

Abfahrt 17:05 Uhr am Hauptbahnhof mit der S1 Richtung Herrenberg

@brumbrum, uphillchiller, wie sieht es aus?


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (18. Dezember 2007)

sms schrieb:


> @brumbrum, uphillchiller, wie sieht es aus?



Hi,

sorry, dass ich mich erst sooo spät melde.

Ja, ich wäre sehr gerne auch dabei, wenn es sich noch irgendwie einrichten lässt.

@sms: Deinen am So gemachten Vorschlag diesbezüglich fand ich gut. Können wir dann gerne so machen.


VG

Walde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zerg10 (19. Dezember 2007)

sms schrieb:


> ...Abfahrt 17:05 Uhr am Hauptbahnhof mit der S1 Richtung Herrenberg...



Soll ich dich unterwegs in der Stadtbahn aufsammeln ?


----------



## gbm31 (19. Dezember 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Fein,
> 
> 
> falls sich nichts anderes (Mitfahrgelegenheit)
> ...




ich weiss noch nicht, ob ich öffentlich oder mitm mutsibutschi komme...

don't drink 'n' drive oder so.


----------



## Koeni (19. Dezember 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Fein,
> 
> 
> falls sich nichts anderes (Mitfahrgelegenheit)
> ...



ich schließ mich da vielleicht auch an, sag aber adnn nochmal bescheid


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Dezember 2007)

3

Mal zuhörn bitte 

Hab eben nochmal mit der Kartbahn telefoniert.
Wir sollten so 20 min vor Beginn da sein.
Für alle die nicht rechnen, keine Textaufgabe lösen oder nicht wissen was kurz  nach halb sechs bedeutet, nun hier die Uhrzeit

17:40 Uhr an der Kartbahn! 
Also nochmal nachschauen ob das mit der S-BAhn so hinkommt.

Ich würde dann ggf. zu Euch in die S-Bahn kommen.


Das 12. Kart geht nun an den Walde. Kumpel kommt nicht.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (19. Dezember 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Das 12. Kart geht nun an den Walde.



 

Vielen, vielen Dank. 


VG

Walde


----------



## sms (19. Dezember 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> ....
> @sms
> Leider geht das besprochene nicht.


Mir doch egal:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (19. Dezember 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> 3
> 
> Mal zuhörn bitte
> 
> ...


Abfahrt 17:05 Uhr  Stuttgart Hauptbahnhof    => Ankunft Gärtingen: 17:37 Uhr

Leider werde ich aus dieser Karte nicht schlau,
wie lange man zu Fuss von dem S zum Ziel braucht.

Kann hier bitte mal ein ortskundiger etwas dazu sagen?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Dezember 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Mir doch egal:


Immer zwei mal mehr wie DU


----------



## 4mate (19. Dezember 2007)

sms schrieb:


> wie lange man zu Fuss von dem S zum Ziel braucht.
> 
> Kann hier bitte mal ein ortskundiger etwas dazu sagen?



5,8 bis 7,3 min


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Dezember 2007)

2




4mate schrieb:


> 5,8 bis 7,3 min



Das ist doch mal genau 
Dann seid Ihr ja 15 min. vorher da. Sollte passen.
Trödelt also nicht rum 

Werde wohl doch mit dem Auto kommen.

Ach ja, hat jemand ne Idee wo wir dann später hin können?
Sa. ist es in S ja auch nicht sooo leicht was zu bekommen. Und dann noch mit ca. 14 Leuten.
Wir sollten ggf. einen Tisch irgendwo klar machen.
Sieht sicher geil aus, wenn 10 Helme an der Garderobe hängen.

Wer daran noch nicht gedacht hat , Sturmhaube kostet ca. 2 Euro. Falls Ihr doch nen Helm leihen wollt.


----------



## gbm31 (20. Dezember 2007)

darf man seinen dh-helm anziehen oder muss es ein moped-teil sein?


----------



## sms (20. Dezember 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ach ja, hat jemand ne Idee wo wir dann später hin können?
> Sa. ist es in S ja auch nicht sooo leicht was zu bekommen. Und dann noch mit ca. 14 Leuten.
> Wir sollten ggf. einen Tisch irgendwo klar machen.
> Sieht sicher geil aus, wenn 10 Helme an der Garderobe hängen.
> ...


Mein Vorschlag wäre Mata Hari (Vorgelagert wäre ein Besuch des bekannten Glühweinstandes)


----------



## dangerousD (21. Dezember 2007)

gbm31 schrieb:


> darf man seinen dh-helm anziehen oder muss es ein moped-teil sein?


 
Versteht sich wohl von selbst, daß alle mit DH-Helm (oder zumindest MX-Helm) und Goggle antreten. Alles andere stört das Gesamtbild   Ich fordere "Null-Toleranz gegenüber Helmen ohne Schild"


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Dezember 2007)

Was ist denn jetzt eigentlich mim Chris??

Hab gesehen, dass er ja wieder zurück ist von der Reha.
Evtl. macht der ja auch noch nen Bild


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Dezember 2007)

Ach ja

1


----------



## Koeni (21. Dezember 2007)

ich weiß jetzt noch nicht genau, ob ich mit auto oder bahn komm. Ich meld mich dann mal irgendwann bei irgendwem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (21. Dezember 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Versteht sich wohl von selbst, daß alle mit DH-Helm (oder zumindest MX-Helm) und Goggle antreten. ....


so siehts nämlich aus.


----------



## driver79 (21. Dezember 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt eigentlich mim Chris??
> 
> Hab gesehen, dass er ja wieder zurück ist von der Reha.
> Evtl. macht der ja auch noch nen Bild



ja der chris is noch am überlegen. wird sich morgen mittag entscheiden, ob er mitkommt!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Dezember 2007)

driver79 schrieb:


> ja der chris is noch am überlegen. wird sich morgen mittag entscheiden, ob er mitkommt!



Falls Du mit zum Kart fahren kommen willst, meld Dich.
Ich kann Dich holen und mitnehmen. Will gegen 17 Uhr hier los.
DD ist glaube auch so 17:30 dort.


----------



## driver79 (21. Dezember 2007)

wird wohl doch nix, da meine mutter morgen abend ihren geburtstag nachfeiert.


----------



## sms (22. Dezember 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Also, ich hab eben die Kartbahn für den 22.12.2007 um 18Uhr klar gemacht.
> Kartbahn in Gärtringen.
> 
> Ich hab jetzt 8-10 Leute angegeben. Ausgehend von
> ...



Nummer 2 ist gestern beim Aufstehen auf einem Eichhörnchen ausgerutscht und hat sich den Knöchel verstaucht und scheidet vermutlich verletzungsbedingt aus. 

brumbrum hat jedoch einen würdigen Nachfolger bestimmt. 
@Ricktick,
ich erreiche dich telefonisch nicht.

Auch für dich gilt:
> 1. Abfahrt 17:05 Uhr  Stuttgart Hauptbahnhof
> S-Bahn S1 Richtung (Herrenberg)

Oder du findest einen anderen Weg hin.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (22. Dezember 2007)

Hi, 
ich würde dann hier in BB um 17.30 h in Eure S-Bahn einsteigen. Muss ich Ticket lösen oder kann ich mich an einem Gruppen-Ticket beteiligen?

Wo steigt Ihr in die S-Bahn ein? Können wir da was ausmachen?

@SMS: ich schick Dir mal meine Handynummer per PM, gib mir bitte auch mal Deine, da kann man sich ggf. abstimmen. 

Grüsse und bis später ra.


----------



## sms (22. Dezember 2007)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich würde dann hier in BB um 17.30 h in Eure S-Bahn einsteigen. Muss ich Ticket lösen oder kann ich mich an einem Gruppen-Ticket beteiligen?
> 
> Wo steigt Ihr in die S-Bahn ein? Können wir da was ausmachen?
> ...


Ich ruf dich dann an,
wenn wir "unseren" Tarif ausgeknobelt haben....


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (22. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe noch eine super Idee für's Abendprogramm nach dem Karten: 

am Samstag,
den 22.12.07 in der Böblinger
Sporthalle *bei freiem Eintritt*eine SHOW geboten, die man
nicht alle Tage sehen kann:
Stuttgarter und Londoner
Roller-Girls werden sich auf
einer ovalen Bahn am Samstagabend
in der Sporthalle
ein aggressives Rollschuh-
Rennen liefern: ein Demolition
Derby, ein so genanntes
full kontakt all female
derby.

http://www.bb-live.de/pdfausgaben/a...datum=2007-12-21&datei=Amtsblatt_2007-12-21_3

was haltet Ihr davon?, ist mit Sicherheit ne riesen Gaudi und ein Bier wird man da auch trinken können. Anfang um 20.00 h passt auch

Bis nachher 
ra.


----------



## Koeni (22. Dezember 2007)

Also, der Kapitän und ich kommen mit dem Auto, danach in die Stadt wohl eher nicht mehr, aber mal sehn. Bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (23. Dezember 2007)

Ach ja....



@Zerg10 !!!!


----------



## carmin (23. Dezember 2007)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe noch eine super Idee für's Abendprogramm nach dem Karten


Dass ich _das_ jetzt wieder verpassen musste...*g*
Hoffe, die Halle wird danach nicht gleich abgerissen.


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (23. Dezember 2007)

sms schrieb:


> Ach ja....
> 
> 
> 
> @Zerg10 !!!!



Ich schließ mich an. Alles gute Zerg!


----------



## Koeni (23. Dezember 2007)

Ich mich auch. Alles Gute Opa 

hier schon mal 2 bilder. Lasst mir bissle Zeit (gell Simon ), is ja schließlich Weihnachten


----------



## sms (23. Dezember 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> Ich mich auch. Alles Gute Opa
> 
> hier schon mal 2 bilder. Lasst mir bissle Zeit (gell Simon ), is ja schließlich Weihnachten


Erstklassige Bilder


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. Dezember 2007)

@Koni


Sehr geil. Super getroffen. Kannst echt was und ich bin froh, dass Du Dir auch dieses Hobby zugelegt hast 

DANKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gbm31 (23. Dezember 2007)

schönen burzeltach auch von mir.


und das sind echt geile bilder!


----------



## driver79 (23. Dezember 2007)

ja zerg, von mir auch alles gute!!!


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (24. Dezember 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Dass ich _das_ jetzt wieder verpassen musste...*g*
> Hoffe, die Halle wird danach nicht gleich abgerissen.



Hi Carmin, 

Du hast nichts verpasst, wir waren uns mit 11 Leuten noch nie so schnell einig, dass das tot langweilig ist (vor allen Dingen wenn man gerade vom Kart-Fahren kommt) Hat aber nix gekostet und es war trotzdem ein super Abend. 

Grüsse ra.


----------



## sms (24. Dezember 2007)

Und nun dem ganzen Haufen hier:






*Fröhliche Weihnachten*


----------



## dangerousD (24. Dezember 2007)

@zerg
Nachträglich noch alles Gute, alter Sack 

@koni
Schöne Fotos - bin schon auf den Rest gespannt. Aber laß' Dir keinen Druck machen  

@sms
Dem schließe ich mich an! Soll heißen:

@all
Frohe Weihnachten! Anbei ein Bild von dem Weihnachtsbaum, den ich heute noch gefunden habe:






Feiert schön, und denkt auch mal an die Lieben, die Ihre Zeit bis zum nächsten Einsatz im Keller verbringen, während Ihr unterm Baum hockt


----------



## Koeni (25. Dezember 2007)

...und vor du wa sagts, Dirk. Die Bilder sind nich nachgesättigt, die kommen so aus dem Kamera, bzw. werden sogar blasser durch den Upload


----------



## dangerousD (25. Dezember 2007)

@koni:

Krasses Pferd!  Habe nix zu meckern, die Bilder kommen gut raus... jetzt müssen wir (also die Fahrer) noch an der Action arbeiten, dann ist Dir der Pullitzer-Preis für Fotografie sicher. Vorerst muß Dir aber mein verbindlicher Dank reichen  Ich hoffe, eines meiner Serienbilder ist dann auch etwas geworden...


----------



## Koeni (25. Dezember 2007)

Naja, die Sequenzen find ich eh *******, aber Ihr wolltet die ja haben...

Die is auch wieder nur zusammengepfuscht


----------



## Koeni (25. Dezember 2007)

ach so, ******* darf man hier ja garnicht sagen   und ****en ?


----------



## Koeni (25. Dezember 2007)

auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (25. Dezember 2007)

@koni

Na ja, soo schlecht isses ja nicht geworden, der Scheiß!  Wollte das mit den Sternen auch mal ausprobieren...


----------



## dangerousD (25. Dezember 2007)

Hmmm... "Scheiß" darf man schreiben. Und wie sieht es mit ******* aus? 


*******! So - genug Spam für heute


----------



## Koeni (25. Dezember 2007)

das nicht


----------



## sms (25. Dezember 2007)

Koeni schrieb:


> Naja, die Sequenzen find ich eh *******, aber Ihr wolltet die ja haben...


Schonwieder extrem gut  

Isch will auch


----------



## plusminus (27. Dezember 2007)

@ll: habe den Vorweihnachtsbiken-Fred mit Infos für den 30.12. gefüttert. Wer am 23. dabei war weiß Bescheid, alle anderen sind natürlich auch gern gesehen.

Axel


----------



## sms (27. Dezember 2007)

Hallo miteinander,

am Samstag 5.1.2008 ist es nun soweit.

Ab 9 Uhr habt Ihr alle die willkommene Gelegenheit euer angefressenes Weihnachtsfett durch harte Männerarbeit abzutrainieren.

Die Disziplinen lauten:
- Umzugskartons schleppen.
- Waschmaschine wuchten.
- Schränke abtransportieren.
- Bett und Sofa deportieren.

Alles muss raus und in meine neu Wohnung.

Der Zeitplan im Detail.
- Treffpunkt Samstag 5.1.2008 ab 9 Uhr 
bei mir
- sobald alles verladen ist
(Stieven's Ford Transit aus allen Näten platzt, und meine Karre auch voll ist)
geht es mit 2 Autos 

zur neuen Wohnung.

- Sobald alles in der Wohnung ist gibt es zur Stärkung eine leckere Umzugssuppe
(Eintopf) für alle Helfer

- Danach Rücktransport nach Stuttgart

Nundenn, Freiwillige vor!


----------



## Duck (30. Dezember 2007)

an alle die am 22.12 auf der Kartbahn in Gärtringen die Sau rausgelassen haben, in meinem Rucksack fand sich noch ein überbleibsel von jenem Abend.
Einen MP3 Player mit Kopfhöhrer, einfach bei mir melden, zur Info, wohne in Herrenberg. Komme aber Geschäftlich zwischen Böblingen, Weil der Stadt, Leonberg, Vaihingen, Degerloch, Neuhausen, Bonlanden, Dettenhausen, Waldenbuch rum. 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## zerg10 (30. Dezember 2007)

Duck schrieb:


> an alle die am 22.12 auf der Kartbahn in Gärtringen die Sau rausgelassen haben, in meinem Rucksack fand sich noch ein überbleibsel von jenem Abend.
> Einen MP3 Player mit Kopfhöhrer, einfach bei mir melden, zur Info, wohne in Herrenberg. Komme aber Geschäftlich zwischen Böblingen, Weil der Stadt, Leonberg, Vaihingen, Degerloch, Neuhausen, Bonlanden, Dettenhausen, Waldenbuch rum.
> Gruß Thomas



Schwarzer player mit roten Kopfhörer u. mieser musik ? Dann ist das wohl meiner... Den kann ich ja mal bei Gelegenheit abholen.


----------



## sms (31. Dezember 2007)

und nun von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guddn (31. Dezember 2007)

Von mir auch an euch alle einen guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2008.

Aus der Versenke grüßt guddn.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. Januar 2008)

Euch allen ein gutes Jahr 2008 und eine nat eine gute Bikesaison.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (1. Januar 2008)

Hi,

wünsche Euch ein gesundes, erfolgreiches und schönes neues Jahr! 


VG

Walde


----------



## Koeni (2. Januar 2008)

Von mir auch n frohes Jahr 2008, wenige Stürze und gute Fotos


----------



## brumbrum (2. Januar 2008)

Joa, an alle die mich kennen -- ein gutes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2008.


----------



## driver79 (2. Januar 2008)

YO!  

von mir auch nen gutes und vor allem verletzungsfreies 2008


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver79 (2. Januar 2008)

sms schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> am Samstag 5.1.2008 ist es nun soweit.
> 
> ...



kann leider net helfen. besuch an dem we meine oma, hat geburtstag.

euch viel spaß


----------



## DaCaPtAiN (3. Januar 2008)

ja, von mir auch a guats neus, ihr seggel!


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (3. Januar 2008)

Hi, 

ich gehe heute Nachmittag ab ca. 14.00 h ne Tour fahren. Sofern sich keiner meldet fahre ich in BB Richtung 7 Mühlen Tal. Ich würde aber zur Uni fahren oder in den Schönbuch wenn jemand mitkommt. 

Ist zwar schon etwas spät, aber vielleicht liest es ja doch noch jemand. 

Grüsse ra.


----------



## plusminus (3. Januar 2008)

@ra: haste am Sonntag Zeit? Wäre bei ner Unirunde dabei.

Greetz


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (3. Januar 2008)

plusminus schrieb:


> @ra: haste am Sonntag Zeit? Wäre bei ner Unirunde dabei.
> 
> Greetz



Hi +-, 

müssen wir mal kurzfristig ausmachen, am Besten Samstag telefonieren. 

Komme gerade von einer schönen Panzergelände-Runde wieder. Ich hab dort ein paar "Jungs" (sie waren bestimmt zwischen 40 und 50) getroffen auf recht schweren Bikes mit Doppelbrücke usw. die mir noch ein paar nette Trails dort oben gezeigt haben die ich noch nicht kannt. Hat echt Laune gemacht, kann Dir gerne auch mal zeigen. 

Grüsse und bis Samstag 
ra.


----------



## plusminus (4. Januar 2008)

Bin den Unitrail heute 2x gefahren. Beim ersten Mal war es recht nervig, dann hab ich kurz mal nen bissle aufgeräumt und beim zweiten Mal war er richtig flüssig  
Weiß selber noch nicht genau wie es bei mir am Sonntag aussieht. Telefonieren scheint da wohl eine vernünftige Lösung!

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Kailinger (4. Januar 2008)

Treff mich Morgen um 11 mit dem Jakob in Kornwestheim. Sonst noch jemand?


----------



## sms (4. Januar 2008)

5-4-3-2-1

Ende


Reminder:::::



sms schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> am* Samstag 5.1.2008* ist es nun soweit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kailinger (5. Januar 2008)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Treff mich Morgen um 11 mit dem Jakob in Kornwestheim. Sonst noch jemand?



Fällt aus wegen zu hoher Luftfeuchte.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Januar 2008)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, hat Koni heute Geburtstag.

Glückwunsch und alles Gute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (5. Januar 2008)

Hi, 

auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch Konni, 

wir starten morgen früh um 10.00 h von BB aus für ein kleine Runde (2 bis 2,5 Std) wenn es keine Bindfäden regnet. 

Greetz ra.


----------



## Koeni (6. Januar 2008)

Danke


----------



## dangerousD (6. Januar 2008)

Koeni schrieb:


> Danke


 

 Mea culpa!   Nehme dies als Anlaß, Dir nachträglich zu gratulieren!  Alles Gute, alter Sack! 

Bitte


----------



## sms (7. Januar 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, hat Koni heute Geburtstag.
> 
> Glückwunsch und alles Gute


JA dana,,,


Von mir auch alles Gute!!!


----------



## brumbrum (7. Januar 2008)

Von mir auch alles gute zum birthday


----------



## zerg10 (8. Januar 2008)

@Koni
Glückwunsch auch vom alten Sack


----------



## brumbrum (8. Januar 2008)

Braucht jemand ne 888 ATA von 2007 fast neu, nur drei mal auf dem Homtrail gefahren ?? Funtion = sau gut -- wirklich !!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. Januar 2008)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Braucht jemand ne 888 ATA von 2007 fast neu, nur drei mal auf dem Homtrail gefahren ?? Funtion = sau gut -- wirklich !!



Willst ne Boxxer kaufen?

Was ist denn Dein Probl. mit der Gabel. Wolltest die doch unbedingt und bist deshalb nicht mit nach Todtnau und so gekomen


----------



## driver79 (8. Januar 2008)

@ koni

von mir auch noch alles gute nachträglich zum geburtstag!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brumbrum (9. Januar 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Willst ne Boxxer kaufen?
> 
> Was ist denn Dein Probl. mit der Gabel. Wolltest die doch unbedingt und bist deshalb nicht mit nach Todtnau und so gekomen



Ich hab gerade nen Gewichtswahn


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Januar 2008)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade nen Gewichtswahn



Na dann. Dachte eigentlich, dass Du fahren willst und nicht soviel basteln


----------



## driver79 (9. Januar 2008)

nana, net so voreilige schlüsseziehen! hab kein einziges mal meine boxxer aufschrauben müssen!


----------



## dangerousD (9. Januar 2008)

@driver

Glück gehabt... aber dann muß ich wohl eine Montags-Gabel gehabt haben


----------



## brumbrum (11. Januar 2008)

Samstag Eichhörnchen jagen ??


----------



## Dan (11. Januar 2008)

mh klingt verlockend!  

werd morgen leider parkett abschleifen also kann ich noch mit auf die jagt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (12. Januar 2008)

@brumbrum

Wollten eigentlich nach Großheppach, aber evtl. kann ich Stefan noch überzeugen... wenn, dann sind wir gegen 12 Uhr da!


----------



## brumbrum (12. Januar 2008)

sind ab 13:00 Uhr da


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Januar 2008)

Ich hoffe Ihr hattet Spaß.
Ich hab den Tag im Keller verbracht 
Bikes sind jetzt Versandfertig 
Mit biken hat es sich also für mich hier nun erledigt 

Jetzt setz ich mich in den Sessel und schau mal was so in der Glotze kommt

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## sms (14. Januar 2008)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Samstag Eichhörnchen jagen ??


Hmmm,
wäre gern gekommen, wenn ich es gewusst hätte.  

------->>>>> MEIN INTERNET GEHT NOCH NICHT....
HILFE ICH BIN VON DER AUSSENWELT ABGESCHLOSSEN


----------



## brumbrum (14. Januar 2008)

ach übrigens -- schee war's


----------



## sms (14. Januar 2008)

brumbrum schrieb:


> ach übrigens -- schee war's


----------



## dangerousD (14. Januar 2008)

Hatten ein bißchen Pech mit dem Wetter - BMX-Bahnen unbrauchbar weil knöcheltiefer Schlamm, auf dem Rückweg dann einsetzender Regen. Bin dann Samstag nachmittag noch 2 1/2h im Wald unterwegs gewesen. Sah zwar aus wie ein Dreckschw..., aber spaßig war es schon. Sonntag dann gleich noch mal  Konnte Stefan halt nicht von den Vorteilen der Eichhörnchenjagd überzeugen - naja, wird schon noch...


----------



## dirtmag (14. Januar 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Hatten ein bißchen Pech mit dem Wetter - BMX-Bahnen unbrauchbar weil knöcheltiefer Schlamm, auf dem Rückweg dann einsetzender Regen. Bin dann Samstag nachmittag noch 2 1/2h im Wald unterwegs gewesen. Sah zwar aus wie ein Dreckschw..., aber spaßig war es schon. Sonntag dann gleich noch mal  Konnte Stefan halt nicht von den Vorteilen der Eichhörnchenjagd überzeugen - naja, wird schon noch...


Du hast am Sonntag nicht nach Eichhörnchen gefragt...


----------



## Koeni (15. Januar 2008)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche hat Mike heute Geburtstag


----------



## driver79 (15. Januar 2008)

du täuscht dich nicht   

von mir auch alles gute zum gebutstag!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaCaPtAiN (15. Januar 2008)

dann wünsch ich mal mit. alles gute!


----------



## dangerousD (15. Januar 2008)

Oh Mann! Ich werde echt alt... die ganze letzte Woche denke ich an Steppi's Geburtstag, und heute vergesse ich zu gratulieren   Aber nur beinahe!  

 *Alles Gute zum Purzeltag!*  

So, Ehre gerettet...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. Januar 2008)

Euch allen Danke.


----------



## sms (16. Januar 2008)

Äh, ja, klar, von mir natürlich auch alles Gute.


----------



## infected_biker (16. Januar 2008)

hi!!
ich heiss Stefan bin neu hier im Forum und komme aus der Gegend von Schorndorf.Bin ziemlich neu dabei und wollt mal fragen wer hier aus der Gegend Downhill fährt???
Und ob wir mal zusammen mal fahren gehen. Am korber Kopf oder ....bin immer offen für neues. Der Sommer kommt

gruss aus dem 
Remstal


----------



## brumbrum (16. Januar 2008)

autsch, hab's auch voll verpeilt, natürlich auch von mir happy birthday.


----------



## brumbrum (16. Januar 2008)

ääääähhh, squirrel jagen ??


----------



## dangerousD (16. Januar 2008)

infected_biker schrieb:


> hi!!
> ich heiss Stefan bin neu hier im Forum und komme aus der Gegend von Schorndorf.Bin ziemlich neu dabei und wollt mal fragen wer hier aus der Gegend Downhill fährt???
> Und ob wir mal zusammen mal fahren gehen. Am korber Kopf oder ....bin immer offen für neues. Der Sommer kommt
> 
> ...


 
Fast alle aus diesem Thread... Mehr oder weniger wettkampfmäßig, immer aber mit Spaß dabei. Ausfahrten nach B-Mais, Todtnau, Wildbad etc. werden regelmäßig angekündigt. Einfach mal dran bleiben...

Grüße 

der D


----------



## zerg10 (16. Januar 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Euch allen Danke.



Oh Mann, der Alzheimer... Von mir natürlich auch alles Gute !!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphill-Chiller (16. Januar 2008)

Natürlich auch von mir nachträglich alles Gute an alle die Geburtstag hatten!


VG

Walde


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (16. Januar 2008)

brumbrum schrieb:


> ääääähhh, squirrel jagen ??



Sehr gerne, aber erst am WE.  
Der Prognose nach soll's ja richtig warm werden. Da kann ich ja wieder mit meiner kurzen Hose auflaufen.


VG

Walde


----------



## brumbrum (17. Januar 2008)

Denn machmer Samstag -- Uhrzeit ??


----------



## infected_biker (17. Januar 2008)

Werd ich machen....


----------



## dangerousD (17. Januar 2008)

@Eichhörnchenjäger

Samstag könnte ich mir vorstellen... Zeit eigentlich egal, Hauptsache trocken von oben


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (17. Januar 2008)

So wäre mir zwar lieber, aber Sa sollte auch möglich sein.

Uhrzeit: Ist mir egal. 13:00 Uhr?

Wenn's von oben her trocken sein soll, dann würde sich der So eher anbieten:
http://www.wetter.com/v2/index.php?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&type=WORLD&id=30034


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (17. Januar 2008)

Wenns ned regnet komm ich!


----------



## dangerousD (18. Januar 2008)

@Bergabradsportbegeisterte:

Irgendwie ist mir heute nacht die Eingebung gekommen, daß man ja auch Albstadt mal unter die Räder nehmen könnte. So ein Schiebetag mit Sektionstraining halt... Reste von der Strecke müßten ja noch da sein, und die Locals sind da sicher immer noch gefahren. Vielleicht hat da ja auch jemand Bock drauf? Dann würde ich das den Eichhörnchen sogar vorziehen - mal was Neues sehen...


----------



## ricktick (18. Januar 2008)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Denn machmer Samstag -- Uhrzeit ??



Wie is bei dir am Sonntag? Stückchen weiter südwestlich?


----------



## brumbrum (18. Januar 2008)

ricktick schrieb:


> Wie is bei dir am Sonntag? Stückchen weiter südwestlich?



jop, können ja nochmal schnacken


----------



## brumbrum (18. Januar 2008)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> So wäre mir zwar lieber, aber Sa sollte auch möglich sein.
> 
> Uhrzeit: Ist mir egal. 13:00 Uhr?



okey am Parkplatz


----------



## dangerousD (18. Januar 2008)

Bei uns ist die Entscheidung gefallen, Dirtmag und ich gehen morgen nach Albstadt. Wollen mal was Neues sehen... 

Bis denne

der D


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (19. Januar 2008)

brumbrum schrieb:


> okey am Parkplatz



OK.
Falls ich um 13:00 Uhr nicht auf dem Parkplatz bin, dann bin ich bereits an der Strecke.


----------



## Kailinger (19. Januar 2008)

Ohje, sehr windig. Ich glaub da kneif ich. Nochmal ein BoxxerCasting will ich mir eigenlich nicht leisten...


----------



## brumbrum (19. Januar 2008)

Yummiyummiyummi lecker war's heute ^^


----------



## dirtmag (20. Januar 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Bei uns ist die Entscheidung gefallen, Dirtmag und ich gehen morgen nach Albstadt. Wollen mal was Neues sehen...


Und es hat sich gelohnt, wunderscheen wars  Im Januar in Shorts eine kleinen, aber feinen Downhill rocken, was will man mehr  Zum Abschluss gabs das obligatorische Gruppenbild. Auch wenn man es dem D nicht so ansieht, sein Grinsen wollt den ganzen Tag nicht verschwinden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brumbrum (21. Januar 2008)

steht dort noch alles ??


----------



## dirtmag (21. Januar 2008)

brumbrum schrieb:


> steht dort noch alles ??


Ja, sah eigentlich noch alles gut aus. Allerdings weiß ich auch nicht, wie die Strecke früher mal ausgesehen hat


----------



## dangerousD (21. Januar 2008)

dirtmag schrieb:


> Und es hat sich gelohnt, wunderscheen wars  Im Januar in Shorts eine kleinen, aber feinen Downhill rocken, was will man mehr  Zum Abschluss gabs das obligatorische Gruppenbild. Auch wenn man es dem D nicht so ansieht, sein Grinsen wollt den ganzen Tag nicht verschwinden


 
Warum siehst Du eigentlich größer aus als ich? Geht ja gar nicht  Hat mich die Landung im Flat doch mehr mitgenommen als ursprünglich angenommen


----------



## dirtmag (21. Januar 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Warum siehst Du eigentlich größer aus als ich? Geht ja gar nicht  Hat mich die Landung im Flat doch mehr mitgenommen als ursprünglich angenommen


Alles eine Frage der Perspektive.  Und der Summe aus Geschwindigkeit, Fallhöhe und unsauberer Landung


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Januar 2008)

@dirtmag
Zu welcher Entscheidung bist Du jetzt gekommen?
Boxxer oder 66????


----------



## dirtmag (21. Januar 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @dirtmag
> Zu welcher Entscheidung bist Du jetzt gekommen?
> Boxxer oder 66????


Die 66. Ist leichter, sieht besser aus, passt gut zum Hinterbau (gleicher Federweg). Das Bike ist damit irgendwie agiler und direkter zu fahren. War zwar mit der Boxxer auch nicht schlecht, aber bei der 66 hab ich insgesamt ein besseres Gefühl.

Voher -> Nachher -> Vorher


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Januar 2008)

Von der Optik her, sieht die 66 auch noch besser aus.
Dann ist die Entscheidung ja eigentlich gefallen.

Viel Spaß


----------



## brumbrum (24. Januar 2008)

seid ihr alle eingeschlafen ??


----------



## dangerousD (24. Januar 2008)

@brumbrum

Werden erst zum WE hin wieder aktiv   Gehen wohl Samstag noch mal auf die Alb...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphill-Chiller (24. Januar 2008)

Bin ziemlich wach. 

Jemand von Euch kommenden Sa bei den Eichhörnchen oder dort in der Nähe?


VG

Walde


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. Januar 2008)

So Männer,
morgen werde ich hier den PC abbauen und DSL in Wiesbaden dauert noch. Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich ja hier auch noch malern muss.
Deshalb sag ich jetzt mal   


Ich meld mich 

Euch bleibt halt auch nix erspart.


----------



## Backwoods (24. Januar 2008)

Hey Mike,

haste mal den ibc newsletter angeschaut?
da ist ein schönes bild von besagter location in darmstadt drinnen 

man sieht sich - spätestens beim biken in rhein-main-city

alles gute, die göttin ruft


----------



## slayerrider (25. Januar 2008)

Wie gut ist den die DH-Strecke in Albstadt, im Vergleich zu Wildbad?
Lohnt es sich hinzufahren?


----------



## dangerousD (27. Januar 2008)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Wie gut ist den die DH-Strecke in Albstadt, im Vergleich zu Wildbad?
> Lohnt es sich hinzufahren?


 
Fahr' halt mal hin und schau es Dir an. Die Strecke hat Flow und Abwechslung, ist nicht so technisch wie Wildbad und natürlich kürzer. Was einem beim Hochschieben entgegen kommt  Ob sie jetzt besser oder schlechter als Wildbad ist, läßt sich schwer bewerten. Anders halt   und mit weniger Steinen. Auf jeden Fall aber spaßig...


----------



## slayerrider (27. Januar 2008)

Gut, also nach dieser Empfehlung fahr ich da sicher bald mal hin.
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butter.cb (27. Januar 2008)

hola ihr sonntagsgeister - äh fahrer

wollt nur mal sagen, dass ihr nen echt netten wald habt und chris endlich (sorry wenn ich dir zuvorkommme) sein hinterteil wieder aufs bike geschwungen hat 
(sogar mit winzigkleiner downhilleinlage *g* )

ach und übrigens, s essen war mal wieder grossartig  

greetz, pati


----------



## driver79 (27. Januar 2008)

butter.cb schrieb:


> ach und übrigens, s essen war mal wieder grossartig
> 
> greetz, pati



und erst di muffins 



ja war heut ne nette runde, aber doch etwas anstrengender als ich mir das vorgestelt hab. kommt halt davon, wenn man 3 1/2 monate nur auf der faulen haut rumliegt 
und zur beruhigung, hab nen teil der dh-passage geschoben


----------



## dangerousD (27. Januar 2008)

@butter.cb

Glückwunsch! Für mich hat der Chris noch nie gekocht...  Und natürlich danke für die "Motivationshilfe" beim Chris! 

@driver

Glückwunsch! Jetzt geht es wieder aufwärts  Und über die Sache mit dem Kochen reden wir noch mal


----------



## Koeni (27. Januar 2008)

@driver
willkommen zurück aufm Fahrrad  
war selber aber auch schon ewig nimmer. Mitte Februar dann wieder


----------



## brumbrum (28. Januar 2008)

@chris: welcome back ;-)


----------



## zerg10 (28. Januar 2008)

Dafür entfällt heute der Witz von Seite 3...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4423336&postcount=254

@Chris 
Welcome back u. viel Erfolg mit deinen weiteren Kochabenteuern


----------



## sms (29. Januar 2008)

sms schrieb:


> ::::------->>>>> MEIN INTERNET GEHT NOCH NICHT....
> HILFE ICH BIN VON DER AUSSENWELT ABGESCHLOSSEN


ICH HASSE DIE TELEKOM


----------



## dirtmag (29. Januar 2008)

sms schrieb:


> ICH HASSE DIE TELEKOM


Na zum Glück ist der Thomas jetzt außerhalb deiner Reichweite


----------



## dangerousD (29. Januar 2008)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Dafür entfällt heute der Witz von Seite 3...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4423336&postcount=254


 
Helden wie wir...  Wenn ich so etwas lese, geht mir der Hut hoch! Kein Wunder, dass die bikende Minderheit immer für einen Haufen Vollhonks gehalten wird. Könige des Satzbaus und Redens ohne Punkt und Komma. Von inhaltlichen Mängeln mal ganz abgesehen... vielleicht bin ich aber auch einfach nur zu alt


----------



## brumbrum (29. Januar 2008)

nöö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (31. Januar 2008)

So Freunde,

ich bin jetzt im schönen HH, hab auf dem ersten Weg durch die Stadt 
schon mehr Radläden ausgemacht als es in ganz S gibt....

Irgendwo muss hier also auch potential zum Fahren sein...

Cu de


----------



## sms (31. Januar 2008)

de_reu schrieb:


> So Freunde,
> 
> ich bin jetzt im schönen HH, hab auf dem ersten Weg durch die Stadt
> schon mehr Radläden ausgemacht als es in ganz S gibt....
> ...


Harburger Berge   

Oder du fährst die Treppen von Blankenese runter.


----------



## brumbrum (1. Februar 2008)

Also, wollte nur mal gesagt haben, daß ich am Samstag bken gehe )


----------



## dangerousD (1. Februar 2008)

de_reu schrieb:


> So Freunde,
> 
> ich bin jetzt im schönen HH, hab auf dem ersten Weg durch die Stadt
> schon mehr Radläden ausgemacht als es in ganz S gibt....
> ...


 

Hummel Hummel!

Hört sich doch gut an. Dann kommen wir irgendwann mal hoch und Du zeigst uns die besten Kneipen an der Außenalster... 



@brumbrum

Soso... Du gehst also BKen. Was immer das auch ist, viel Spaß dabei!  Wir gehen jedenfalls biken, in Anbetracht der Wetterlage aber wohl eher im heimischen Wald.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (1. Februar 2008)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Also, wollte nur mal gesagt haben, daß ich am Samstag bken gehe )



Da bleibt mir nur mich dem anzuschließen.
Uhrzeit: Ab ca. 13:00 Uhr.
 


VG

Walde


----------



## brumbrum (1. Februar 2008)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Da bleibt mir nur mich dem anzuschließen.
> Uhrzeit: Ab ca. 13:00 Uhr.
> 
> 
> ...



hehe, genau


----------



## ricktick (2. Februar 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Hummel Hummel!
> 
> Hört sich doch gut an. Dann kommen wir irgendwann mal hoch und Du zeigst uns die besten Kneipen an der Außenalster...
> 
> ...



In Anbetracht der Wetterlage geh ich lieber dahin wo brumbrum hingeht


----------



## Backwoods (2. Februar 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Soso... Du gehst also BKen. Was immer das auch ist, viel Spaß dabei!  Wir gehen jedenfalls biken, in Anbetracht der Wetterlage aber wohl eher im heimischen Wald.



Wann willst Du los?
Kerstin muss um 1500 in Herrenberg beim Volleyball sein.


----------



## dangerousD (2. Februar 2008)

@all

Wenn es da, wo der brumbrum fährt, auch Eichhörnchen gibt, könnte ich mir vorstellen, vorbei zu kommen... hier ist es doch etwas zu feucht von unten, und ich könnte dann das Ion noch mal ausführen. Also ab 13.00 Eichhörnchen jagen?! Oder seid Ihr woanders unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (2. Februar 2008)

Sodele, da das Wetter so schön ist bike ich ne runde auch wenn der waldboden noch fast flüssig ist. mein bike ist sowieso noch zugeschlammt 

ohne dirk als guide bin ich in herrenberg verloren und werde deswegen spätestens um 1500 an der uni auf die üblichen trails starten.

de_reu ist in HH, sms im remstal, mike ist auch nicht mehr da, also wie siehts aus guddn?


----------



## driver79 (2. Februar 2008)

so, nun endlich nen bild vom "neuen" radl.


----------



## butter.cb (2. Februar 2008)

driver79 schrieb:


> so, nun endlich nen bild vom "neuen" radl.



viel zu sauber....sollten wir dringend ändern


----------



## ricktick (2. Februar 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @all
> 
> Wenn es da, wo der brumbrum fährt, auch Eichhörnchen gibt, könnte ich mir vorstellen, vorbei zu kommen... hier ist es doch etwas zu feucht von unten, und ich könnte dann das Ion noch mal ausführen. Also ab 13.00 Eichhörnchen jagen?! Oder seid Ihr woanders unterwegs?



wir sind morgen wieder am Start. treffen uns 13:00 am parkplatz. kommst auch?


----------



## dangerousD (2. Februar 2008)

@ricktick

Bremse ist wieder fit... die guten alten Plattform-Pedale sind montiert... ja, ich komme noch mal!  Bringe noch den dirtmag mit - wir sind allerdings schon ab elf am Start und fahren die Kurven warm   Sehen uns dann oben!


----------



## Backwoods (3. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

hab mich gestern etwas mehr als 30 km durch den wald bzw. matsch gequält und war danach ziemlich platt. 1. hab ich konditionell nix mehr drauf, 2. saugt einen der boden heftig an, 3. haben die matschreifen einen hardcore rollwiederstand 

leider ist das was vom botnang trail die letzten 2 oder 3 jahre noch übrig war jetzt auch noch zur hälfte völlig im Ar......!!   da steht jede menge schweres gerät im wald und der trail ist jetzt 3-4 m breit und richtig umgepflügt. ich könnte kotzen :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. Februar 2008)

Hallo Männer´s,
schöne Grüße aus Wiesbaden.

Ich möchte mich nochmal kurz bei allen die geholfen haben bedanken und sagen, dass alles wie geplant über die Bühne gegangen ist.
Naja, fast alles wie geplant. 

Nicht geplant war z.B. das ich mit dem Typen die Wama selbst vom Lkw hebe und mir damit für Sonntag eine völlige Bewegungsunfähigkeit eingefangen habe. Am Dienstag, zurück in S, zum malern usw., habe ich dann nochwas gehoben und mich somit ganz aus dem Renovierungsrummel geschossen. Weil, da ist mir die Hex dann so nei ganga, dass echt nix ging. Annett´s und meine Eltern haben dann alles renoviert und weggetragen. Zum Glück sind die Menschen über 50 und 60 fittere Menschen als jünglinge mit 34 
Die Physio hat mich echt von Dienstag bis Donnerstag behandelt, sodass ich jetzt wieder die Hoffnung hege nächsten Sonntag mal auf der Stadtschlampe mal ne Runde zu drehen. 

Bin heute mal mit dem Auto hier hinterm HAus mal in den TAunus. Wenn ich da mit dem Bike hoch komme und einen halbwegs gescheiten Trail finde, wird das ne geile Abfahrt. 

Mein erster Tag auf Arbeit soweit auch ganz ok..
Viele Leute, Abkürzungen und sehr viel Lesestoff. Dumm nur, dass der Lesetext zu 95% aus Gesetzestexten besteht. Das wird noch nen dickes Ding werden.
Morgen muss ich meine Urlaubsplanung abgeben und somit hoffe ich auf Genehmigung für Frankreich 

@zerg

Mit Mail von der Arbeit wird es schwer. Die totale Überwachung . Aber so komme ich wenigstens dazu was zu arbeiten. 

@sms
Die Telekom war wie besprochen am 28.01. hier 
Siehst ja, dass alles schee geht


Also bis die Tage erstmal. Und fahrt nicht soviel Rad oder schreibt es wenigstens nicht 

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Backwoods (3. Februar 2008)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hallo Männer´s,
> schöne Grüße aus Wiesbaden.



Hi,

wie wärs mit der vollständigen adresse und tel. nr. 
bin ja öfter in der gegend  

am besten per pn oder gleich email an alle.

wenn die hier weiter so die trails einreissen bist du bestimmt besser dran als wir


----------



## butter.cb (3. Februar 2008)

Backwoods schrieb:


> hab mich gestern etwas mehr als 30 km durch den wald bzw. matsch gequält und war danach ziemlich platt. 1. hab ich konditionell nix mehr drauf, 2. saugt einen der boden heftig an, 3. haben die matschreifen einen hardcore rollwiederstand



hrhr, jo euer waeldle machts einem nicht gerade leicht und man ist staendig am links und rechts gucken ob da irgendwo die kondition im dreck liegt..... 
achja und der typ da faehrt doch schonwieder DH..


----------



## Koeni (3. Februar 2008)

Hey Mike,
dann wünsch ich Dir mal nen guten Neuanfang da oben. Lass Dich halt mal blicken ab und zu .


ich bin seit Donnerstag letzter Woche nichtmehr so ganz mobil... 

Rest in peace kann man da wohl nur noch sagen  







da geht was bei so nem Aufprall . So, jetzt könnt Ihr mich fertig machen Ihr Säcke


----------



## driver79 (3. Februar 2008)

ach wegen dir stand ich im stau


----------



## Backwoods (3. Februar 2008)

butter.cb schrieb:


> hrhr, jo euer waeldle machts einem nicht gerade leicht und man ist staendig am links und rechts gucken ob da irgendwo die kondition im dreck liegt.....
> achja und der typ da faehrt doch schonwieder DH..



achja und der typ da steht zufällig auf dem trail der jetzt nicht mehr so spassig ist 

wann wart ihr dort - heute - oder ist das bild schon älter?
vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal.


----------



## sms (4. Februar 2008)

Backwoods schrieb:


> achja und der typ da steht zufällig auf dem trail der jetzt nicht mehr so spassig ist
> 
> wann wart ihr dort - heute - oder ist das bild schon älter?
> vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal.


Haben die jetzt echt den Botnangtrial komplett zugemacht?


----------



## brumbrum (4. Februar 2008)

@driver79:  
@koeni:  
Ach und @dangerousD: DuSaunageherunddeswegennimmerbikenkönner


----------



## driver79 (4. Februar 2008)

sms schrieb:


> Haben die jetzt echt den Botnangtrial komplett zugemacht?



ne, nur die letzten ca. 150 m sind jetzt ewas  breiter


----------



## dirtmag (4. Februar 2008)

Koeni schrieb:


> da geht was bei so nem Aufprall . So, jetzt könnt Ihr mich fertig machen Ihr Säcke


Autsch  Ich hoffe mehr als das Auto ist nicht kaputt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (4. Februar 2008)

@koni

Ebenfalls Autsch! Naja, so kommst Du wenigstens um die Feinstaub-Plakette rum...  

@driver

Glückwunsch zur vollständigen Genesung  

@steppi

Willkommen in der Arbeitswelt!

@brumbrum

Da steh' ich drüber


----------



## Koeni (4. Februar 2008)

Nee, mehr als das Auto (und noch 2 andere  ) ist nichts kaputt. Hab da glaub ich ziemlich Glück gehabt, oder ich bin einfach stabil gebaut  

So kann man aber ganz einfach Scheibenwischwasser nachfüllen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Februar 2008)

@Koni 
Erstmal Beileid zum Auto.
Werde sicher ab und an in S bzw. Todtnau sein.
Soweit ich weiß, haben wir um den Juni Karten für´s Theaterhaus. Da kannste ja ausrechnen was an dem Samstag anliegt 

@BAckwoods

Wenn ich DSL habe, wird das erledigt. Bin im Moment echt knapp mit Zeit.
Wenn ich nicht arbeite ist was mit der Wohnung zu tun. Hoffe mal, dass sich da einiges in den nächsten Wochen erledigt.

@DD

Es ist unglaublich, aber ich bin kaum vor 17:30 zu HAuse 
Aber das wird sicher bald besser. 



Ansonsten sieht es für PDS außerordentlich gut aus!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zerg10 (5. Februar 2008)

@Driver
welcome back !

@Koni
Zum Glück bist du heil geblieben, aber schade ums Partymobil...

@Steppi
Das mit den Emails ist blöd, jetzt kann ich wohl nur noch den DD zumüllen. Und warum hast du am Mittwoch nicht Bescheid gesagt ?
Und PdS ist natürlich


----------



## Floater (5. Februar 2008)

...da liest man mal eine weile nicht mehr mit und schon passieren die unglaublichsten dinge...
@mike viel spaß, hoffe mal, du warst an der wahl noch nicht beteiligt ;-)
@koni autsch, ähnliches wäre mir neulich auch schier passiert, als ein transporter autos vor uns auf die autobahn geschmissen hat...
*@all wie ihr ja bestimmt teilweise wisst, bin ich unter die fahrradhändler gegangen. um meinen offiziellen einstand jetzt noch gebührend zu feiern veranstalten wir am 15. märz ein kleines einstands-/frühjarsevent. wie immer freue ich mich jetzt schon über euer zahlreiches erscheinen. im rahmen einer mini messe gibt es auch die möglichkeit die eine oder andere neuigkeit zu bestaunen und am pfänder probezufahren. näheres dann in bälde an dieser stelle!*

und habt ihr schon einen termin für pds? wäre vielleicht zum ersten mal seit jahren in der lage flexibel frei zu nehmen...und nach unserer 2 tages kurzbesichtigung letztes jahr muss es dieses jahr für mehr reichen!


----------



## dangerousD (5. Februar 2008)

@floater

Guckst Du PM!

Am 15.03. bin ich noch in Champery zum Boarden  - wird also nix mit Eurem Event. Aber den Pfänder nehme ich dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall noch in Angriff - Du kommst nicht davon!   Apropos davon kommen: auf Dich wartet auch noch ein Todtnau-Besuch in meiner Begleitung  
(Steppi jetz bitte weg lesen) Wir sind die letzten 3 Wochenenden schon fleißig am DH-Fahren gewesen. Schiebetage sind anstrengend, aber gut!


----------



## dirtmag (5. Februar 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> (Steppi jetz bitte weg lesen) Wir sind die letzten 3 Wochenenden schon fleißig am DH-Fahren gewesen. Schiebetage sind anstrengend, aber gut!


Nee, das soll der Deserteur ruhig lesen  Selten mit nem DH Bike im "Winter" soviel Spaß gehabt


----------



## Floater (5. Februar 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @floater
> 
> Guckst Du PM!
> 
> ...



naja, würde mal eher sagen DU kommst nicht davon....aber vorsicht, nicht, dass du dann auf einmal umziehen willst...
für todtnau hätte ich übrigens auch noch einen südschwarzwald local (mittlerweile am bodensee zuhause s.o.) im ärmel, bei richtiger planung könnten wir das ja dann auch auf ein wochenende mit schwerem und mittelschwerem gerät ausweiten...


----------



## dangerousD (5. Februar 2008)

Floater schrieb:


> naja, würde mal eher sagen DU kommst nicht davon....aber vorsicht, nicht, dass du dann auf einmal umziehen willst...
> für todtnau hätte ich übrigens auch noch einen südschwarzwald local (mittlerweile am bodensee zuhause s.o.) im ärmel, bei richtiger planung könnten wir das ja dann auch auf ein wochenende mit schwerem und mittelschwerem gerät ausweiten...


 

Dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floater (5. Februar 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Dabei!



...wir hätten noch 1a umzugskartons übrig...
um noch mehr zu prahlen komme gerade von der 600 höhen und tiefenmeter feierabendrunde heim...


----------



## dangerousD (5. Februar 2008)

Floater schrieb:


> ...wir hätten noch 1a umzugskartons übrig...
> um noch mehr zu prahlen komme gerade von der 600 höhen und tiefenmeter feierabendrunde heim...


 
Elender Poser


----------



## brumbrum (7. Februar 2008)

Samstag bissle matschen ??


----------



## ricktick (7. Februar 2008)

Aber nur da wo wir letztes mal waren



btw.... wird eher nich matschig sein am samstag glaub ich.


----------



## dangerousD (7. Februar 2008)

ricktick schrieb:


> Aber nur da wo wir letztes mal waren
> 
> 
> 
> btw.... wird eher nich matschig sein am samstag glaub ich.


 
Bin in der Schweiz zum Boarden...   übernächstes WE dann wieder!


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (7. Februar 2008)

brumbrum schrieb:


> Samstag bissle radfahren ??



SMS und ich wären dabei. 
Achja Uhrzeit: 12:30 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricktick (7. Februar 2008)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> SMS und ich wären dabei.
> Achja Uhrzeit: 12:30 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz




bin da


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (7. Februar 2008)

ricktick schrieb:


> bin da


----------



## brumbrum (7. Februar 2008)

auch da


----------



## brumbrum (7. Februar 2008)

braucht jemand nen FOX DHX 3, 216mm Einbaulänge ??


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (7. Februar 2008)

brumbrum schrieb:


> auch da



auch


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (7. Februar 2008)

brumbrum schrieb:


> braucht jemand nen FOX DHX 3, 216mm Einbaulänge ??



Na den verkaufst Du aber wieder schnell...
Weshalb denn?


----------



## brumbrum (8. Februar 2008)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Na den verkaufst Du aber wieder schnell...
> Weshalb denn?



falsche Einbaulänge


----------



## Kevin.S (8. Februar 2008)

Mein Bike ist da , ich komm morgen dan auch


----------



## sms (8. Februar 2008)

Kevin.S schrieb:


> Mein Bike ist da , ich komm morgen dan auch



Hast du ein Glück, dass Mike nicht mehr hier wohnt....
der würde dich töten  







*
Das Thema wird hier fortgesetzt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=320734
Thomas*


----------

